# PICTURE of YOURSELF THREAD



## Garden Knowm (Jan 6, 2008)

POST A PICTURE OF YOU


me as a Bull Fighter


HEY goof balls.. if you don't post a picture of yourself.. don't be pissed when your post is erased... gotta keep this thread tight!!

iloveyou


----------



## Truu (Jan 6, 2008)

Me on shrooms


----------



## Pizip (Jan 6, 2008)

Silly Matador.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 6, 2008)

look out man hes coming right for you!!!! 
if people actualy post pictures of themselvs in this thread Id say WOA!


----------



## Truu (Jan 6, 2008)

I aint scurred


----------



## Truu (Jan 6, 2008)

Im not gonna lie, that is a sexy bull.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

it was THIS close!>$#@[email protected]#$!


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 6, 2008)

Me and my boxer! He loves pot


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 6, 2008)

tckfui said:


> look out man hes coming right for you!!!!
> if people actualy post pictures of themselvs in this thread Id say WOA!



this will become the biggest thread in rollitup history... you can count on it


----------



## tckfui (Jan 6, 2008)

well if its going to be the biggest, and the bestest, and EVERyBODYS doing it... I guerss I might as well join in...  I


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Jan 6, 2008)

I've seen some bulls up close and personal...it was scary as hell. We were riding by on our bikes, and literally like 6 ft. away. I was so prepped to just book it. I can hit 30 on my road bike pretty quick on a flat so I wasn't afraid i was gonna die...but that adrenaline was right on the surface...


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jan 6, 2008)

me as some other guy with a great mustache


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> POST A PICTURE OF YOU
> 
> 
> me as a Bull Fighter
> ...



it's official. i love you.


----------



## Pizip (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh no Garden Knowm!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2008)

this is what happens when i'm alone with women.....


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is what happens when i'm alone with women.....View attachment 53647


HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

ok im done


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiking in Belize


----------



## Truu (Jan 6, 2008)

Senior prom...lots of drugs.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 6, 2008)

After climbing the tall rock, and getting smashed at a bonfire


----------



## joemomma (Jan 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is what happens when i'm alone with women.....View attachment 53647


Holy shit dude! You are one sexy beast!


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jan 6, 2008)

Garden Knowm i always pictured you as some crazy 50 year old indian guy


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2008)

one of my better days.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

do you mean this crazy indian?


----------



## RASCALONE (Jan 6, 2008)

fdd,now thats more of what i pictured you looked like,that other pic makes u look like a young buck,lol....not not that u r over the hill or anything,im gonna shut up now,lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am sure I always pictured with a little larger and more radical earmuffS! good shot!


fdd2blk said:


> one of my better days.......View attachment 53676


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 6, 2008)

Heres one of my glamour shots


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 6, 2008)

i love this picture of me cause i look like im cool but im not my kids freak out when i do this to my hair


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i knew you were a hot chick.


ahahah your hilarious, i wish, those are my assistant's


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 6, 2008)

My fuck the world picture!


----------



## Truu (Jan 6, 2008)

Is that in an imperial hotel room? Cause when we have hotel parties we use imperial and it usually looks like that.


----------



## f u z z (Jan 6, 2008)

Me on a good day, and me on a better day.


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 6, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> Garden Knowm i always pictured you as some crazy 50 year old indian guy


seriously.

mariajuanita y yo doin some laundry


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 6, 2008)

...................


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Jan 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> one of my better days.......View attachment 53676


AHHHHH
FDD....thats just how i imagined you


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Jan 6, 2008)

mariajuanita said:


> ...................


Is that a SMALLMOUTH BASS?
if it is, it sure is funny looking.


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 6, 2008)

good idea gk... makes it harder to give people shit, when you can picture em.


----------



## Truu (Jan 6, 2008)

mariajuanita said:


> hahahaha i just so know you were!!!


Haha, its hard to have a smile that big unless your on some kind of pshychadelic!


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 7, 2008)

oooo how did i miss this one??!?!

me and the Beatles....






me and my homies...in china...







peas out...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 7, 2008)

Me and me and my bitch


----------



## mr j2 (Jan 7, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> Garden Knowm i always pictured you as some crazy 50 year old indian guy


so did i hahah


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 7, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> POST A PICTURE OF YOU
> 
> 
> me as a Bull Fighter
> ...


 
You see the size of the kak on that bull?
Is that a boner it has?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2008)

the thinker.........


----------



## bambam13579 (Jan 7, 2008)

me in spain


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 7, 2008)

these two pics describe me perfectly


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 7, 2008)

opps my hubby was driving in that pic am i in trouble?


----------



## Kant (Jan 7, 2008)

what can i say? i was thirsty


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 7, 2008)

mariajuanita said:


> ...................


Are you preparing bass to eat? I didn't know you eat bass. Except sea bass.


----------



## LoopDigga (Jan 7, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> oooo how did i miss this one??!?!
> 
> me and the Beatles....
> 
> ...


 
Are those FAKE Shaolin monks?


----------



## decoboy104 (Jan 7, 2008)

oh yeah this is really me...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 7, 2008)

^ tis me


----------



## gotdamunchies (Jan 7, 2008)

Not real comfortable with posting my face, but heres my wifes favorite pic...me and the little dude


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 7, 2008)

Damn, LJI, those are some high-water-y ass pants. LoL...And Mr. Pyrex. Hot damn, you're the whitest person I've ever seen. Not hatin, I would probably too if I lived in Canada. Just sayin...And I'm likin the FDD in drag. That one had me crackin up


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 7, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Damn, LJI, those are some high-water-y ass pants. LoL...


hahaha.... gotta show off them boots yo
and it makes them a lot more flexible, so it's easier to move faster in them... =p

plus, i think i look damn cool.... hahahah


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 7, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> plus, i think i look damn cool.... hahahah


Yeah you look cool, bro. That's just my inner 3rd grader talking. He's got to bust somebody's balls everytime he sees there pants above there shoes


----------



## YaK (Jan 7, 2008)

back in my Disco days... err... last month.
peep the fresh codpiece.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 7, 2008)

what the hell? I want a herum but was it haloween or something?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes occifer i am a TARDIS.
I have no other comments


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 7, 2008)

hehe i love halloween, so much fun, so much drinking


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 7, 2008)

ooopppssss


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jan 7, 2008)

woops...im the chihuahua


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jan 7, 2008)

wow LJI not what I pictured, where's the chainsaw...lol.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 7, 2008)

what do you mean legal im 26 with two kids if thats what you mean?


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 7, 2008)

Lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 7, 2008)

heres me i know its a stuped pic but just to be safe lol.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 7, 2008)

Gygax1974 said:


> wow LJI not what I pictured, where's
> the chainsaw...lol.



haha, sorry, just a nickname my friend =p
though i do cut down some trees, haha


----------



## stonegrove (Jan 7, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> very nice stone grove orange is so your color


lol cheers, thinking of getting my hair like that foreal!!!

edit



bwinn27 said:


> heres me i know its a stuped pic but just to be safe lol.


You look like my cousin lol


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Jan 7, 2008)

Me and the little guy at Old Faithful


----------



## the widowman (Jan 7, 2008)

one of the real spacemen on this site of ours. 

and yes i do like rock music.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2008)

me and my boy homer


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 7, 2008)

this has been a wonderful team bonding experience!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> this has been a wonderful team bonding experience!


 yeah man i agree, this thread is cool as shit and puts a face or personality behind the text.


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 7, 2008)

Kayasgarden you have awesome hair. Sexy! Kinda like the chick from dazed and confused but sexier. Wanna go to an Aerosmith concert?


----------



## bambam13579 (Jan 7, 2008)

another one of me in spain but with the little man


----------



## t dub c (Jan 7, 2008)

This is me and my good bro a year and a half ago, getting popped for a freinds grow house we were working at, trimming and making hashhaha




me on the left.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2008)

t dub c said:


> This is me and my good bro a year and a half ago, getting popped for a freinds grow house we were working at, trimming and making hashhaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn that sucks......how did you get a pic?


----------



## brasmith (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## t dub c (Jan 7, 2008)

that pic is from the video that was on the local news. 10 months house arrest with ancklet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2008)

t dub c said:


> that pic is from the video that was on the local news. 10 months house arrest with ancklet.



sounds like a lot of free time to sit back and smoke hash.


----------



## t dub c (Jan 7, 2008)

very true, if I could of keept some. haha.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 7, 2008)

Gygax1974 said:


> woops...im the chihuahua


Shit Gygax your like the DUDE


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 7, 2008)

me hiking and at Halloweens,and summer time with my dudes.


----------



## NO GROW (Jan 7, 2008)

Nobody looks the way I pictured them.

Lumberjack ian is dressed like a skin head or something lol.

I too thought GK was an older hippy.....hahaha


----------



## bambam13579 (Jan 7, 2008)

hey jesus where were you hiking afganistan


----------



## joemomma (Jan 7, 2008)

OK Here I am without zombie makeup:


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 7, 2008)

ya people look diffent then how i thought them to look. i thought fdd would look like some kind of mad scientist. g/k i thought the same thing. kaya i seen your pic so i had a idear. and me i thought i would have looked diffent too lmao.


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 7, 2008)

bambam13579 said:


> hey jesus where were you hiking afganistan


nop.in my town.


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 7, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> did you see that pic? The girl with the fish? anyhow now i know what you look like


yeah I saw her... mmm damn shes smokin!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 7, 2008)

I saw your pic and i thought you looked pretty fit to me
I expect kayas just messin with you


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2008)

mariajuanita said:


> what is your problem "lady" .. do you have a problem with a woman that loves fishing????


 mmmm i gotta love a lady that has a nice ass smallmouth and cute too. and to the person that said, do people eat bass besides sea bass.......hellz yeah, i used to love me some fried catfish and bass from my local bassin hole lol. oh yeah quadrophine not tryin to hit on your ole lady, just trying to give her props.


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 7, 2008)

it's all good, no offense taken. that's why I love her, nothin like a girl who's not afraid to get dirrrrrty. 

we caught a whole bunch of em in the delaware river.

this one is me... "High on pot" I really hope i'm not the only one who finds this funny.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 7, 2008)

quadrophine said:


> it's all good, no offense taken. that's why I love her, nothin like a girl who's not afraid to get dirrrrrty.
> 
> we caught a whole bunch of em in the delaware river.
> 
> this one is me... "High on pot" I really hope i'm not the only one who finds this funny.



nice tampons


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 7, 2008)

yeah, I only get em with the plastic applicator. anything else is for the birds.

thanks for noticing.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jan 7, 2008)

thats me with the red cup before senior prom


----------



## tckfui (Jan 7, 2008)

ohh high on POT I get it ... I was like why did they say pot... I didnt think it was crack... and than I said ohh tolet= pot LOL


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds kind of sketchy to be posting up pic of ourselves like that, but oh well everyone else seems to be doing it. Here's me and my dad at the park having lunch on a sunny afternoon.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Jan 7, 2008)

Crack Kills Major


----------



## the widowman (Jan 7, 2008)

a bit risky showing ass on this website.


----------



## krillianred (Jan 7, 2008)

MajoR_TokE said:


> Sounds kind of sketchy to be posting up pic of ourselves like that, but oh well everyone else seems to be doing it. Here's me and my dad at the park having lunch on a sunny afternoon.


 

seriously huh. 

like the police trying to get profiles and bust us for growing weed.


----------



## vespa17 (Jan 7, 2008)

mr j2 said:


> so did i hahah


you must have missed the impressive workout video!  Here I am after a couple glasses of champagne on New Year's Eve. Too paranoid just yet to post my whole face. Maybe if my state goes legal someday...


----------



## krillianred (Jan 7, 2008)

she looks like the drunk girl i fucked at new years .


----------



## SHAMAN (Jan 7, 2008)

I feel like an old bear!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 7, 2008)

Alright, I'm in...


----------



## NO GROW (Jan 7, 2008)

Your not supposed to smoke it like that....LOL


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jan 7, 2008)

The little dirt monster back in the day...

Surprised I went hydro...


----------



## krillianred (Jan 7, 2008)

damn you looked like a pothead even back then, no offense sir.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 7, 2008)

SHAMAN said:


> I feel like an old bear!!
> View attachment 54052



i love that sign lol where bouts are you located?


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 7, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Alright, I'm in...


Sexy Sexy!


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well heres two of me. The first one is me going into an abandon tuberculosis hospital that is supposed to be haunted. This was one of the episode on a local T.V. channel that we produced short films for.

The second is of me pointing down an abandon elevator shaft.


----------



## chewy*barber (Jan 7, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> Well heres two of me. The first one is me going into an abandon tuberculosis hospital that is supposed to be haunted. This was one of the episode on a local T.V. channel that we produced short films for.
> 
> The second is of me pointing down an abandon elevator shaft.


ha ha ha, you look fucking ripped in that bottom pic.


----------



## SHAMAN (Jan 7, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> i love that sign lol where bouts are you located?


Between Akwesasne and Maniwaki. I'm a Nomadic Native(Always on the move) depends what time of the year it is..


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 7, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> Well heres two of me. The first one is me going into an abandon tuberculosis hospital that is supposed to be haunted. This was one of the episode on a local T.V. channel that we produced short films for.
> 
> The second is of me pointing down an abandon elevator shaft.




LOL reminds we of this old Pyschatric hospital that was suppose to be haunted where all of us would break into and wander through still had old patient files and creepy test tubes and jars with shit in it, old wheelchairs, blood splattered on walls and shit. Someone built a skate park in the gym it was sick, we use to get drunk and high in there all the time till they hired security to get us then a couple years ago they tore the place down

this place was a trip


----------



## NO GROW (Jan 7, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> Well heres two of me. The first one is me going into an abandon tuberculosis hospital that is supposed to be haunted. This was one of the episode on a local T.V. channel that we produced short films for.
> 
> The second is of me pointing down an abandon elevator shaft.


Where is that TB hospital at?


----------



## papajock (Jan 7, 2008)

to:Garden Knowm

we shall obay your orders, oh great dictator of all that is right and forumonial. You are right and we are skum that post in a disrepectable manner. Please forgive us as we are not as intellectual and powerful as you and other moderators here.






ops, wrong thread. sorry, no camera. PM me if your greatness can spare one.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 7, 2008)

vespa17 said:


> you must have missed the impressive workout video!  Here I am after a couple glasses of champagne on New Year's Eve. Too paranoid just yet to post my whole face. Maybe if my state goes legal someday...


you look adorable.. but your picture is still second place to majors crack..

iloveyou


----------



## NO GROW (Jan 7, 2008)

caligrown, the guy in your second picture, second from the right is standing like a fag....LOL


----------



## chiknmunky (Jan 7, 2008)

Look at this goofy son of a bitch...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 7, 2008)

papajock said:


> to:Garden Knowm
> 
> we shall obay your orders, oh great dictator of all that is right and forumonial. You are right and we are skum that post in a disrepectable manner. Please forgive us as we are not as intellectual and powerful as you and other moderators here.
> 
> ...



find a picture NOW..

thank you

iloveyou


----------



## vespa17 (Jan 7, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> you look adorable.. but your picture is still second place to majors crack..
> 
> iloveyou


lol, Gk, i'm hurt. btw, I just got in trouble with my hubby for posting a pic of my eyes. He was like, "that is the most easily identifiable characteristic!" Good thing I haven't done anything wrong that would make anyone want to identify me! 

(See disclaimer, below)


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 7, 2008)

LoopDigga said:


> Are those FAKE Shaolin monks?


i'm guessing so. it was after a show.


----------



## trevoranderson420 (Jan 7, 2008)

i havnt a camera but i can describe a scene with my etensive vocabuoary. i wish all i had to do is run a forum all day for my jobb. your job is sweat gardon knowm!

Twisted Sister Rocks!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 7, 2008)

this is a picture of my cow...


----------



## tckfui (Jan 7, 2008)

trevoranderson420 said:


> i havnt a camera but i can describe a scene with my etensive vocabuoary. i wish all i had to do is run a forum all day for my jobb. your job is sweat gardon knowm!
> 
> Twisted Sister Rocks!



I'm sure he does too 
the Mods on this forum... like most I think, are people who have belonged to the site for awhile and are known good people, and they get ellected magicaly to become mods... and they do it for free :/ in there free time


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 7, 2008)

cute cow bongspit


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 7, 2008)

filming in africa


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> filming in africa


what's she doing?


----------



## tckfui (Jan 7, 2008)

yea what the hell is she doing?!
man GK what do you do for a living? travel the world smoking ganja and taking pictures???


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 8, 2008)

> ha ha ha, you look fucking ripped in that bottom pic.


yea man I was I took a zip with me that day and just kept walking around exploring smokin the whole time with my little bowl.

....Pyrex. Thats straight, This TB hospital is so large that we take our pitbikes up there and fuck off in the building. Kinda sketchy though cause the police monitor it, I wouldn't do it anymore lol.

Whoever asked where the TB hospital was (im too lazy to look , to early ha) I'm not goign to say because im sketched the Fuck out.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm the darker one. my hand was turning green, hers' red, 

play-dough...


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 8, 2008)

wow played with lots of play dough and it never did that to my hands?


----------



## Schmidty (Jan 8, 2008)

The first was X-mas morning! Num-chucks Rawk! The second pic was my first day of skewl this year.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 8, 2008)

*here's me*,,around *26* years ago on *acid *at a variety store my buddy worked at,,*My name is Ed,,I grow and smoke*

Keep on Growin

HoLE

Edit: I laff like I'm high,,when I look at it


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 8, 2008)

My rugrats and myself


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 8, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> My rugrats and myself


 zeke you look like my friend who just got out of the joint.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 8, 2008)

here's me last summer at 40 yrs old at a buddies Hawaiian Stag(in ontario eh)

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## chewy*barber (Jan 8, 2008)

WTF? Back when I patrolled the trailer park.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 8, 2008)

a year or so ago...


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 8, 2008)

hahaha i love the pics!!!!!!!


i'll cut you yo....love it!!!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> a year or so ago...


You can see those hairstyle have been under a 1000 watt hps,great electrolyte balance


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 8, 2008)

natmoon said:


> You can see those hairstyle have been under a 1000 watt hps,great electrolyte balance



haha... thats one of the like 4 times i ever put my hair up...

i'm wayyyy too fucking lazy, shit takes like 2 hours to do... stay up for days and days though... =]

i mostly just kept it shaggy and down...it almost dreaded on me a couple times, haha..

then i shaved it all off one day...


i love hair... you can do the craziest shit to it... or nothing =]


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 8, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hahaha i love the pics!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> i'll cut you yo....love it!!!


i ain't that gangsta really.. unless its when dealing with some nazi fuck

ARA...

i hate fighting for the most part otherwise...


damn i'm high


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> haha... thats one of the like 4 times i ever put my hair up...
> 
> i'm wayyyy too fucking lazy, shit takes like 2 hours to do... stay up for days and days though... =]
> 
> ...


Yeah man once upon a time i also did my hair into crazy styles now i just clip the lot of


----------



## ccodiane (Jan 8, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> a year or so ago...


What the fuck are those two guys in the background getting ready to do?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> What the fuck are those two guys in the background getting ready to do?


Hes either checking mateys pockets as he thinks hes knicked his weed and lighter or hes about to pucker up
Ian is the one lying down though so dont be getting ideas lol.


----------



## ccodiane (Jan 8, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hes either checking mateys pockets as he thinks hes knicked his weed and lighter or hes about to pucker up
> Ian is the one lying down though so dont be getting ideas lol.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 8, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> What the fuck are those two guys in the background getting ready to do?


where a bunch of punks
... thats about all i can say =p
one of those kids is my brother the other was one of my good friends...

don't hang around em no more though...


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 8, 2008)

but.... it does... look that way


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 8, 2008)

how bout this one???


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 8, 2008)

anybody else think the train looks like a giant dick?

hahah


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 8, 2008)

almost exactly as gay....

not blaming you... 

just sayin... kinda gay


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 8, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> almost exactly as gay....
> 
> not blaming you...
> 
> just sayin... kinda gay


blame?
whats wrong with gay?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 8, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Besides poop, nothing


the orals just the same i'd assume though


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 8, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> the orals just the same i'd assume though


speaking of which


----------



## Heruk (Jan 8, 2008)

lol

me and my hookah


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 8, 2008)

Heruk said:


> lol
> 
> me and my hookah


pretty hookah... i have an egyptian and a syrian myself...

i'd suggest getting a glass screen for your hookah bowl though... the foil isn't good for you...


----------



## Heruk (Jan 8, 2008)

o yea?
thanks man


----------



## chewy*barber (Jan 8, 2008)

Not only am I member of RIU, I'm also Lumberjack's doctor. A couple of weeks ago we had a bad scare when an x-ray suggested lung cancer. But, thankfully upon closer inspection we discovered Ian had apparently inhaled a Johnny Rotten doll.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 8, 2008)

Doing what I do best....


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 8, 2008)

sorry, its a bit of a bad pic... but you can sea my bowl (its speacial... a "tulip" bowl)


----------



## tckfui (Jan 8, 2008)

cool pic... um... daddy  no ropeS!?!?!?! how was the picture taken?


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 8, 2008)

People follow me around...LOL


----------



## tckfui (Jan 8, 2008)

kinda like a national geographic thing ... man... I shit my pants standing on my roof 

what if you like, slip man?!?!?! [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 8, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> a year or so ago...


LOL that picture reminds me of this group of kids that are in my city, i know 2 of em from school there parents have huge houses and are rich as fuck but there so hardcore and anachry they prefer to be "homeless" and live under a bridge, pan handle for money, we use to call them "the bridge kids" i think they realized they were going nowhere in life and cleaned up there act or they still might live under the bridge.

not trying to offend you, just brought back a funny memory


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 8, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> Doing what I do best....


your crazy


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Jan 8, 2008)

Daddychrisg you are nuts... that makes my stomach feel funny just looking at that.

This is about as extreme as I get - the trail down to the beach from our beach house. Me hauling the little guy down.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> Doing what I do best....



i had a pretty good idea of what those pics were before i clicked on them. the minute i did my head swirled. i get vertigo. i honestly got dizzy seeing that. i used to love heights. something happened. i don't remember what.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is the next generation! And me on a classic route, with a rope!


----------



## tckfui (Jan 8, 2008)

hey hey! ropes!!!!
so the first 2 there really were no ropse????
I would pee my pants, than cry... and than kill myself, and than light myself on fire, and than burry myself before doing that 
thats really some crazzzzy shit man! man, its just nuts. thats all I can say, you got balls


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 8, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> Doing what I do best....


Hey alright! That's what i do best too! What are those rated? I mainly boulder, since that's kinda the scene around these parts, but love the higher climbs.... like El Cap... that was fun! 

I wish i had a scanner so i could upload my climbing pics


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 8, 2008)

*hey hey! ropes!!!!
so the first 2 there really were no ropse????
I would pee my pants, than cry... and than kill myself, and than light myself on fire, and than burry myself before doing that 
thats really some crazzzzy shit man! man, its just nuts. thats all I can say, you got balls 

*_Don't worry tckfui that is a normal reaction! I don't know if it is about big balls though. When a person solo's for the right reasons, the entire world melts around them, fear is not present, only the moment matters. On the other hand illusions of one's self become very apparent and you can find your "fears" are what run you life, and all of that comes out reeeeal quick! I don't climb to feel fear, I climb to dissolve it.. I hope for my son to learn from this way also.._


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 8, 2008)

*Hey alright! That's what i do best too! What are those rated? I mainly boulder, since that's kinda the scene around these parts, but love the higher climbs.... like El Cap... that was fun! 

I wish i had a scanner so i could upload my climbing pics

*_Right on SS420! Yeah I love to boulder, but hard trad is where my passion is! Good to see a fellow climber on this site, you should get those pics up! Oh' yeah rating...I am not sure what the first one is, I was in the alpine in BC, and got the onsite solo on that one, probably 5.10ish, and the second is 5.10 also, the third is 5.12 on micro gear..good stuff. My kid is smearing on Joshua tree granite, and loving it, oh yeah!_


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 8, 2008)

you solo guys are some crazy dudes... but you never answered me... what are those climbs rated? My best boulder is a v11 and my best send was a beast of a 5.12


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 8, 2008)

there we go!!! hahaha

Joshua tree is sweet! im in love with hueco's sticky rocks


----------



## tckfui (Jan 8, 2008)

that was a pretty damn cool video... and this is a pretty damn cool video 
YouTube - Dan Osman Extrem Climbing


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

this is me and the closest I get to being a mountain goat.....I am soooo impressed with the climbing discussion. that is a good idea for a thread. I only started the wall a couple of years ago...the kids love it....and I think this year will be the first year out in the wild so to speak....I have fond memories of climbing after my mountain goat herd for weeks on end....but we never climbed ANYTHING like what uz guyz are doing.....mucho kudos people!


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 8, 2008)

Is that a rescue chopper Tahoe? Nice pics! What a playground you have in your back yard!


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 8, 2008)

tahoe finaly the man behind the plant lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

hey DC....goood one...I hope I will never need one of those ever again.......actually part of my work...i get paid to travel around in a helicopter and hike...hahahahahaha....ok ok ok...well its true....but those thare the REALLY GREAT days! 


daddychrisg said:


> Is that a rescue chopper Tahoe? Nice pics! What a playground you have in your back yard!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 8, 2008)

i agree i wanted to know what tahoe looks like and he is just like i pictured him? weird!

its fun to have faces for all of these names!


this is me what feels like forever ago, 
i gotta get a shaved head pic on here too


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 8, 2008)

nobody here's really what I pictured... except for fdd.


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 8, 2008)

I thought tahoe was black, and real gangsta...


----------



## tckfui (Jan 8, 2008)

quadrophine said:


> I thought tahoe was black, and real gangsta...


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
tahoes pretty gangsta by my books  
he gets paid to fly around and hike, and run around in crazy countrie... and... and, smoke


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 8, 2008)

are you serious?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

ok ok ok quad...you got me thats not really me....well you're ..... like......partially right....but like.....how the f*ck did you know that.....<>?#@!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 8, 2008)

i was thinking gk was a old guy or something


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

hahahahah you guys r funny.......but really....the smoking part.......the best...totally the best.....I MUST say the heli-hiking is more than just a little trippy....I absolutely zen out totally sitting on the cliff edge and blazing....and then sit there for ....well sometimes hours....nuthin by the wind and the sunshine....the incredibly connected feeling.....it is way way out there for any words! 


tckfui said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> tahoes pretty gangsta by my books
> he gets paid to fly around and hike, and run around in crazy countrie... and... and, smoke


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 8, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> i agree i wanted to know what tahoe looks like and he is just like i pictured him? weird!
> 
> its fun to have faces for all of these names!
> 
> ...


you sexy thing


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 8, 2008)

bwinn and i thought you were sweet and innocent  thanks though thats nice you are cute too but when you asked me if i like i didnt have to see a pic to know that you are my favorite


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks kayasgarden your awsome and sexy.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is what happens when i'm alone with women.....View attachment 53647


OK so I've been MIA for a while, and I am just now seeing this thread. I have only made it to this post, and I already have have something to say:
THIS picture is the funniest shit I have ever seen.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 8, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Me and me and my bitch


Dude....you look EXACTLY like I imagined


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 8, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> LOL that picture reminds me of this group of kids that are in my city, i know 2 of em from school there parents have huge houses and are rich as fuck but there so hardcore and anachry they prefer to be "homeless" and live under a bridge, pan handle for money, we use to call them "the bridge kids" i think they realized they were going nowhere in life and cleaned up there act or they still might live under the bridge.
> 
> not trying to offend you, just brought back a funny memory


i know the type... squatters...

i need money to get the things i want...
i've been poor enough, thank you, i hate money but boy an apt. with a computer and internet and furniture is nice to have...

makes smoking a lot more fun usually too (though i still end up in some interesting places to sleep in sometimes... haha)


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok here's me


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah ernie, you look like the type that would be into the cosmos and shit... me too... the last two books I read where path beyond technology... it's a book about the ancient mayan (before the whole human sacrifice shit) and a brief history of time... stephen hawking... they say he's the shit... maybe it's for the math, cause give me a bowl and a bag and I'll give you some theories on the universe that you can do something with. 

tahoe, very rarely do i LOL, but in that case i was 2 seconds away to falling off my seat.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 8, 2008)

This is a picture of a buddy of mine, but when you are sittin there doing your business, looking out at the unclimbed peaks, the overwhelming urge to push happens and you suddenly feel so much lighter...and alittle cold, and a bit exposed,and when you realized that you did not bring any TP, you come back to reality quickly...So yeah, Tahoe, I think I know what you are talking about..


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jan 8, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Word


you would also like Fingerprints of the Gods it's a good read. Nice to put a face to the name ernie


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 8, 2008)

hey DC....totally with ya there, I bet you do....hanging is suspended animation.....creating a new reality and awareness...I too have hung my butt on in places/weather (inc. -45C) I would not have had to but I won't trade those memories for anything.....those of us that have such opportunities and take advantage of them are truely blessed.


daddychrisg said:


> This is a picture of a buddy of mine, but when you are sittin there doing your business, looking out at the unclimbed peaks, the overwhelming urge to push happens and you suddenly feel so much lighter...and alittle cold, and a bit exposed,and when you realized that you did not bring any TP, you come back to reality quickly...So yeah, Tahoe, I think I know what you are talking about..


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 8, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahahah yeah too funny...thats eactly what I said when I read that.....shitty memory for stuff I guess as one moves into *geezerdom!*


shit i'm just 21...

hahaha


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 8, 2008)

everyone kind of looks like i imagined. i have a esp haha. i just kind of see people and say yep the look fits into the personality.


----------



## Truu (Jan 8, 2008)

My friend just sent me this video off his cell phone of me playin war pigs. I played that shit perfect! im proud!

YouTube - Jammin War Pigs

And heres one of my friend jammin while hes hitting the pipe lol.

YouTube - Jammin


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 9, 2008)

filming in honduras


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 9, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Alright, I'm in...



you're a milf right? - YES YOU ARE

is there a mr. milf?

iloveyou


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 9, 2008)

folsom...and i know that was my buddy's neighbor...freakin doofis..



Yeah said:


> Is that beryessa? Or folsom? Got a lot of good times in both lakes. Or the river?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> folsom...and i know that was my buddy's neighbor...freakin doofis..



i went to rocklin elementary. k-8. did 2 years at roseville high.  spent some time growing up at folsom.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 9, 2008)

man!!! GK!!! seriously... what the hell do you do for a living?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 9, 2008)

my girl was born and raised in rocklin...




fdd2blk said:


> i went to rocklin elementary. k-8. did 2 years at roseville high.  spent some time growing up at folsom.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 9, 2008)

folsom lake...


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 9, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> folsom lake...


what pic is you?.
the girl/woman,looking into the lake, where is the lake?


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 9, 2008)

its good to see every one.
so,
we all can put a face to the posters. 
it all good. 
standing up and showing ourselfs, for who we are.lol


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Jan 9, 2008)

Here I am, on a Yacht, in the Ionian sea. Wish I was there now. 
Also want to give a shout to all the RiU climbers! I mostly indoor sport climb, do a little trad in the summer - weather permitting. Those soloing shots blew me away!


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's me and the dog...both stoned as hell


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 9, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> you look adorable.. but your picture is still second place to majors crack..
> 
> iloveyou


I thought i would be good for a laugh.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 9, 2008)

thats not really you right major toke??? if it is, I'm supprised, if I met you I wouldnt think that you would like rap, and snoop dog


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 9, 2008)

*Here's me and the dog...both stoned as hell

*_Hey Ernie, is that the dog from the Rubber Johnny Video?_


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 9, 2008)

*
Here I am, on a Yacht, in the Ionian sea. Wish I was there now. 
Also want to give a shout to all the RiU climbers! I mostly indoor sport climb, do a little trad in the summer - weather permitting. Those soloing shots blew me away!

*_Climbers Unite! Right on MJ, hope you get you hands in a crack soon! The chicks up in Squamish love wet crack! At least thats what the Tee Shirt says! Squish...LOL_


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 9, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> filming in honduras


 
Hey you ever get stoned with the hondurans? or egyptians or any other of the other people you chill with?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 9, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> filming in honduras


my dad and god father were actually taken hostage in hondouras years back... how long ago were you there?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 9, 2008)

I think this is a great thread. It shows how DIVERSE the stoner nation is instead of always being labled as lazy dead beats and shit


Im going to sit on Timmy's couch now


----------



## bongspit (Jan 9, 2008)

this is me...seriously


----------



## bongspit (Jan 9, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Suuuuuuuure it is


seriously....I am not the real santa claus, but I play one at a local mall...no sh*t....


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> seriously....I am not the real santa claus, but I play one at a local mall...no sh*t....


Well that's pretty cool. You don't get tired of all those screaming ass kids? What's the strangest request you have had for a present from a kid?




Here's me playing Bad Santa


----------



## bongspit (Jan 9, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Well that's pretty cool. You don't get tired of all those screaming ass kids? What's the strangest request you have had for a present from a kid?


hell yes I get sick of the little bastards...but I pick up $6000 for one months work.
the strangest thing that has ever happened was not from a kid...the kids are usually pretty freaked out...I work for a company that takes the pictures and most of time I do not know the person taking the pictures. The mall opens at 10 am and I try to get there early because the mall is usually hot, I got all these clothes on, so I get there early so I can cool off and mellow out before all hell breaks loose. I get there one day and there is this lady taking the pictures and she is 35-40 and hot, so we start talking and she says "your stoned aren't you" and I am like what do mean...stoned? She says if we are going to be working together you are going to have to share, so we went out to my car at break and smoked a doob and I got my dick sucked...sort of a bad santa...huh


----------



## tckfui (Jan 9, 2008)

haha! pretty bad ASS!!!
man thats some pretty good monet too!
maybe I'll be santa next year  
no little kid ever pees on you??? or smelly little kids???


----------



## tckfui (Jan 9, 2008)

I will never lok at santaclause the same 
I'll be like that fucker was probly just banging some hot chick and smoking a j man!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 9, 2008)

tckfui said:


> haha! pretty bad ASS!!!
> man thats some pretty good monet too!
> maybe I'll be santa next year
> no little kid ever pees on you??? or smelly little kids???


I got grabs one year from some little varment...there was lady with 3 nasty ass kids they acted like they did not know what planet they were on...smelled terrible...that night when I got home my beard was itching like crazy and I did not think anything about it because I have to bleach my beard out before the season and it itches sometimes, but the next morning when I got up the itch had spread...had get some blue ointment.


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> this is me...seriously


the beard is real???nice one.i like it.really.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 9, 2008)

jesus3 said:


> the beard is real???nice one.i like it.really.


I dye it back after xmas...cause i really don't see myself as an old man with a white beard....


----------



## tckfui (Jan 9, 2008)

I shall live bicuriously... I mean... you know that word... the hard big word... not that slightly homosexual word? through my cat... this is my cat... looks like I do right now


----------



## bongspit (Jan 9, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I shall live bicuriously... I mean... you know that word... the hard big word... not that slightly homosexual word? through my cat... this is my cat... looks like I do right now


nice pussy....


----------



## tckfui (Jan 9, 2008)

yea... I just lay around stroking it all day 
hahaha


----------



## bongspit (Jan 9, 2008)

whatever you do don't shave it...got to have a hairy pussy... dontcha know....


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 9, 2008)

I knew you would have some crazy ass Santa stories..... But you forgot one thing.....What's the strangest present you have ever had a kid ask for?


----------



## bongspit (Jan 9, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I knew you would have some crazy ass Santa stories..... But you forgot one thing.....What's the strangest present you have ever had a kid ask for?


 a little girl whose father was killed in Iraq wanted her daddy back...


----------



## bongspit (Jan 9, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Well now that's just sad
> 
> I said strange Bongspit....I wanna laugh not cry


this boy...probably 5 years old wanted a stun gun because his next door neighbor was always stealing his bicycle...but this is really a hard question because to be honest I don't listen to what they are saying...it goes in one and ot the other...


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Am I the only person of color here?*

*Anyway....Not too long ago.*


----------



## tckfui (Jan 9, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> You've obviously never been to Redtube


pornography??? 
I think theres a few black people here, but not many. never really noticed before... thats pretty weird... I know we have some asian people, and spanish, and potheads


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 9, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Am I the only person of color here?*
> 
> *Anyway....Not too long ago.*


The only other that I know for sure is BloodShotIz .......but I'm sure there are ALOT more But hey...in the end we are all just potheads


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 9, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> The only other that I know for sure is BloodShotIz .......but I'm sure there are ALOT more But hey...in the end we are all just potheads


 i think he is bsi lol.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 9, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i think he is bsi lol.


 
no way...is that you bloodshot?


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Yep its me....Lost password...New acct.*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 9, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Yep its me....Lost password...New acct.*


Damn man...... WASSUP!!!! How ya been? I haven't seen you on here in a loooooong time. I have been away a while myself, but you weren't around before I left. Dude you are a total 180 from what I thought you would look like


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 9, 2008)

MEEEE Do i look like i do the marijuana tihng hahaha


----------



## Techna (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is a Couple of me!


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 9, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Damn man...... WASSUP!!!! How ya been? I haven't seen you on here in a loooooong time. I have been away a while myself, but you weren't around before I left. Dude you are a total 180 from what I thought you would look like


*I get that alot....Not sure what people expect...But I love the surprised look.*

*But all is good....Ive seen you on recently...Always interesting posts in the other section. Hit me in pm sometime.*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 9, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Am I the only person of color here?*
> 
> *Anyway....Not too long ago.*


 well i have multicultural heritage. so i am not wholly whitebread, i got some asian in the mix hehe. and i dont own any liquor stores or bodegas.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jan 9, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *I get that alot....Not sure what people expect...But I love the surprised look.*
> 
> *But all is good....Ive seen you on recently...Always interesting posts in the other section. Hit me in pm sometime.*


hey bsi version 1 and 2.....guns thats all i have to say, I have to remeber to kiss your butt out of fear, just kidding with you man.

Nice to meet you


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 9, 2008)

Gygax1974 said:


> hey bsi version 1 and 2.....guns thats all i have to say, I have to remeber to kiss your butt out of fear, just kidding with you man.
> 
> Nice to meet you


 gygax i pictured you as some big burly mike ditka lookin dude that loves the eagles and into old time football dudes like jack lambert and stuff lol.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 9, 2008)

Gygax1974 said:


> hey bsi version 1 and 2.....guns thats all i have to say, I have to remeber to kiss your butt out of fear, just kidding with you man.
> 
> Nice to meet you


*Ive seen that dog alot the past year or so...Nice to put an owner to the pooch.*

*Just trying to stay in shape is all....No need to fear.*

*Everyone knows how peaceful I am.*


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jan 9, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> gygax i pictured you as some big burly mike ditka lookin dude that loves the eagles and into old time football dudes like jack lambert and stuff lol.


 you would be right I love football the Eagles and the old tough guys. But nope I'm a little dude....its in my genes I come from a 100% indica cross.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 9, 2008)

*lmao....Still, E.*

*Im sure more stoners than people think work out.*


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jan 9, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Dude honestly...I expected like an updated version of Dwayne Wayne from uuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhh....dammit what was that show.....OH YEAH....."A Different World"...


Whats Happening....silly. LOL too funny.

I must say it nice to know that all the guys on this site are butt ugly and all the ladies are lovely. Seriously guys we make up some of the ugliest guys everlol


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 9, 2008)

tckfui said:


> thats not really you right major toke??? if it is, I'm supprised, if I met you I wouldnt think that you would like rap, and snoop dog


Hell no that's not me, that greasy fat slob sucking on his finger with his ass crack hanging out.. ewww. I'm fresh and in shape.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 9, 2008)

Gygax1974 said:


> Whats Happening....silly. LOL too funny.
> 
> I must say it nice to know that all the guys on this site are butt ugly and all the ladies are lovely. Seriously guys we make up some of the ugliest guys everlol


you don't think i'm beautiful?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 9, 2008)

wow some of my posts disappeared. coincidence, you be the judge(insert unsolved mysteries music here lol).


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 9, 2008)

i have erased more than 50% of the posts in this thread.. i talked about it on the first POST...iloveyou

I am trying to make sure there are pictures on every page.. so that it is a GREAT thread 

no offense to anybody.. i don't look at who wrote the posts.. i just erase the shit that is not picture relevant to me.. I am a dick-tator..

iloveyou


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 9, 2008)

this is me on lsd


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 9, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> this is me on lsd


damn your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks your backside is beautiful too


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's me bathing the 150lb beast..

I think I am actually trying to dry him off after a bath.. and he is going nutz licking me..

iloveyou


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 9, 2008)

well for a long time i shaved my head and i would have said it was long in these pics

by the way great danes are by far my favorite dog all my life. Iv had some real gentle giants but they do have health problems so i no longer have them.

wish i had my high school year book pic i was bald ass bald


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 9, 2008)

yea i dont mind 

and by the way gk im married but i could almost pic myself lickin you like that


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 9, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yea i dont mind
> 
> and by the way gk im married but i could almost pic myself lickin you like that




i posted it for you... 



maybe NATMOON could put our pictures together in a compromising pose.. LOL


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 10, 2008)

Classic Boulder problem J-Tree....Then a ultra classic traditional route...Man I love that place~


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

wow thats increadable, you got big huge balls


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 10, 2008)

Heavenly boulder there! what's it rated?


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

heres me right now. i know i need to shave lol


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

cute pic bwinn are you naked ?


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks kaya. and i have no shirt on but will get naked for you lol.


----------



## Techna (Jan 10, 2008)

Another of me


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

just funny cause we chat all the time and i wondered what bwinn looked like 

interesting to meet the rollitup crew, i love it


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> just funny cause we chat all the time and i wondered what bwinn looked like
> 
> interesting to meet the rollitup crew, i love it


same here but i think i look better in real life lol.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 10, 2008)

We should take pics of what it looks like when we are at the computer...

that would be most accurate i think


----------



## Techna (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL nobody wants a pic of me naked in fron of the computer.... hahaha j/k....


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll start us off... My computer is my camera


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 10, 2008)

you look like Shinead oConnor in second pic.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 10, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> noooo. silly. you're not awfully at all.


 

You spend a lot of time chilling with us Dalia....Do you ever break off your man a piece or whats the deal here?


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 10, 2008)

hahahaha. i work on the computer. 

and uhhh...like at least 3 times a day. are you joking?!?! i can't have it another way.

he sleeps early. poor baby.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

eeewwwww i hope im cutter than that, but thanks i think


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

my girl loves sex also i would not go out with a girl if she dident.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> cutter what an idiot


you are the cutters on this site lol. im wicked stoned.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 10, 2008)

This is my real face but obviously filtered.
This is as much of my face as i wanna publish here


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 10, 2008)

wheres all the computer area pics?! Am i the only one with balls GIGANTIC enough to do it? Elephantitus balls over here


----------



## natmoon (Jan 10, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> wheres all the computer area pics?! Am i the only one with balls GIGANTIC enough to do it? Elephantitus balls over here


I am at my computer see,look in my goggles lol.
I have bigballs and no desire to publish my real mug


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 10, 2008)

i think you look like a cool grower chick


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> sorry i am not a huge fan of oconner, dont wanna look like her


hahaha you dont only your hair does not your face


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

i think i look wierd in my pic


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 10, 2008)

Ive seen Freak ever since I laid eyes on you...and thats a good thing

Looks and personalities kinda go together, you should never judge a book by its cover or be judgemental but your looks kinda help me get a sense of your personality. My wife and you are somewhat similar...although I sense you might be a bit freakier. She digs the short hairtyles and and hates gold,unless it is white. Likes getting banged in the bootyhole as does yourself and she finds you attractive also. I love having a great relationship with my girl...Besides being my lover, she is also my best friend......and she likes to share


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 10, 2008)

me being all shady.just taken. and one of me as a present!


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 10, 2008)

DAMN!!!! dalia!!!! seriously... let me unwrap it


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

hhhmmm looks like a fine present


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 10, 2008)

hahaha unwrap it? cute. but not as cute as kaya...she's cutter


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

im not so sure about that dank .............you are a great glad we all found roll it up goodnight


----------



## natmoon (Jan 10, 2008)

Heres a nice one i did for you kaya to make up for the grim one i did earlier.
I have repaired and rebuilt the picture and then used a filter to make it look like it has been hand painted.
If you don't like it just say and i will remove it again


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

very cute, how sweet! i wanted to be in some erotic position with garden knowm but this was very nice of you. 

I love my hair and that pic just was not doing it for me


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

yea dank is smokin and she has some good shit to say she is funny, sorry i was an ass to ya dank


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

kaya you are my fav


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 10, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yea dank is smokin and she has some good shit to say she is funny, sorry i was an ass to ya dank



it's cool homie. i'm kinda used to it.... 

much love <3


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

what can you do with this one natmoon lmao. you really do good work.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 10, 2008)

damn, this thread is like the only thread that stays alive till 5 in the morning!!! and for 3 days straight! thats a record!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

i tuck my hubby in and he dont move till mornin im feelin wide awake..gk is gonna have to erase all this shit


----------



## natmoon (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok my take on bwinns pics is that of a man in 2 minds.
Totally mad i am and sleep deprived
Still looks like a cool pic to me


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 10, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> i tuck my hubby in and he dont move till mornin im feelin wide awake..gk is gonna have to erase all this shit



ug.. you goof ballz are killing me... 

iloveyou

i'll probably give up in a few days.. right?


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Ok my take on bwinns pics is that of a man in 2 minds.
> Totally mad i am and sleep deprived
> Still looks like a cool pic to me


thanks natmoon i love it.


----------



## pandabear (Jan 10, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> me being all shady.just taken. and one of me as a present!


damn dalia you sure do like practicing in front of the mirror, enough practicing i think you are ready for your closeup

 ta-ali hone kalini a boosec


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Jan 10, 2008)

Here I had to get in the fun also  Hope you like as mich as I do


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 10, 2008)

I know this is not a picture of just me, but that chunk on the corner of that light switch, was part of my finger! It was about a dime size piece of flesh that I got caught on that f''n thing! I could have used some stitches but there was no skin to stitch.....Enjoy....


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 10, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> I know this is not a picture of just me, but that chunk on the corner of that light switch, was part of my finger! It was about a dime size piece of flesh that I got caught on that f''n thing! I could have used some stitches but there was no skin to stitch.....Enjoy....


DAAAAAAAAAMM!!!!!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

these are a little strange but they are me..........................



someone was gripin about pics at your computer so here is my addition and its sortta strange cause i was covered in paint and in the mirror you couldnt see it.... so i hid behind the mirror ............the other is my unfinished school piece that started as a pic that i altered printed and then painted they are seperate photos and other pieces to the finished product.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

here it is resized


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 11, 2008)

sometime access to the areas I work is by helicopter....sometimes its not...hahahaha....wow what memories this brings forward!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 11, 2008)

and then there that OTHER side of me that as opposed to sitting on the cliff overlooking the world below....I like to go FAST....REALLY FAST.....


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess! but I dont live in cali were its legal to do all that. post picture of myself and of my shit. I guess I get erased,do you mean a picture of myself,or just a picture of something


----------



## chewy*barber (Jan 11, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> here it is resized


fuck yeah, i like it


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

my pic above is two pieces of a seven or eight piece collage that i made for school, it has been interesting........ and thank you!

i meant purp haze is smarter cause my pics should not be here but i fuckin hate being told what to do when im not impacting anyone in any way our country is better than some but are we free?


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 11, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> sometime access to the areas I work is by helicopter....sometimes its not...hahahaha....wow what memories this brings forward!


 you are on this boot-car?and you have been in nice places how i see.forests,jungles.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

yea i think i want your job you can sell sex toys and i can rome the wilderness


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 11, 2008)

Im horny this morning


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

well we need a pic thats what this thread is about


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 11, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> well we need a pic thats what this thread is about


 exactly we need some sexy pics from a beautiful lady.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

me? if yes thanks masta but i was tellin zeek we need some horney pics but its after noon here not mornin


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 11, 2008)

Good Morning Kaya


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Good Morning Kaya


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 11, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> me? if yes thanks masta but i was tellin zeek we need some horney pics but its after noon here not mornin


 yes you lol, and i know what your saying bout zekes horny pics but maybe he could be persuaded with sexy lady pics haha. zeke this emoticon should be called the zeke hahaha.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Good Morning Kaya


Now that is sexy. LMFAO


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 11, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> yes you lol, and i know what your saying bout zekes horny pics but maybe he could be persuaded with sexy lady pics haha. zeke this emoticon should be called the zeke hahaha.


 
Yeah that emote just reminds me of a "ya you know the fucking deal"


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

well goodmornin to you too nice ass!

and is that a pole in your house? do you have the love swing i have them on special this month?


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

was that pic just for me, now im blushing


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very stoney, sleepy weed. Cured perfectly, so when you break em open it just stinks up the whole room


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 11, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> was that pic just for me, now im blushing


It really was


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Good Morning Kaya


now that's a computer area pic!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

yea mine was pretty lame i guess i love my pink wool granny socks


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

well zeek thatnk for that now i have seen both sides of you cute guy where ya from?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 11, 2008)

Im from Philadelphia but I moved out west......now living in Portland


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

very nice place to be you are from my neck of the woods


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 11, 2008)

Where you at?


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

i live in vt


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

my ferrett ZEKE and my doggy


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 11, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> my ferrett ZEKE and my doggy


Do you have sexual fantasies about your ferret?


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 11, 2008)

i sure do


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 11, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> do you have the love swing i have them on special this month?


Those things are FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!! You can do pretty much whatever the hell you want with little to no effort


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

no im a freak but thats going a little far. I like guys (my hubby  and girls no animals for me


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh i just thought you named your ferret zeke and had sexual fantasies about me


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

shit you cought me............ does your wife smoke and grow with ya?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 11, 2008)

indeed she does


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

thats my fantasy you and your wife bagin in the grow room


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

i like to watch


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 11, 2008)

Look for an old thread of mine called My Wife


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Look for an old thread of mine called My Wife


That was a good read


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 11, 2008)

well it has been silly and fun but im reading about this new strain i just got big sur holy weed, i cant concentrate with all this sexual tention


----------



## DWR (Jan 11, 2008)

okey gals.. dont freak out.... and guys if your gay.. dont pm me....

this is me in the summer having a real good time... my shirts off.... real cool


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 11, 2008)

You have a good body type to be a strong climber...All arms and back..I would post some body shots of me, but I don't want to get the ladies more worked up then they all ready are...xxo


----------



## natmoon (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah that picture of a model that you posted is what we all wish we looked like


----------



## bongspit (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm hungry every morning....


----------



## tckfui (Jan 11, 2008)

veryyy niceee


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Yeah that picture of a model that you posted is what we all wish we looked like



^^ thnx man....

i might just go into modeling ^^


----------



## alexdunaba (Jan 12, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> filming in africa



Out of curiosity, who were you filming for, National Geo?


----------



## dannyboy1012 (Jan 12, 2008)

me and my pussy, me and some real pussy, and me and fuck the world


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 12, 2008)

cute kitty!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

me.....doing one kind of diving that I enjoy.....


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 12, 2008)

thats cool tahoe. been dying to try it


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

it feel very unnatural at first....but once accustomed to the fact that you can stay underwater and continue to breath normally it is a very very cool thing!


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 12, 2008)

man, i'd love to get super blazed and scuba a reef


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

Australia...this April.....gonna happen! hahahaha....AM I STOKED ABOUT MY TRIP YET? ....hahahaha naW!


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wonder what scuba while tripping would be like... Hmmmmm


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 12, 2008)

enhanced experience of reality.....at least thats my story and I'm sticking to it! hahahahahaha


----------



## natmoon (Jan 12, 2008)

DWR said:


> ^^ thnx man....
> 
> i might just go into modeling ^^


That picture is of a male model from a modeling site
Funniest thing ive seen here so far lmffao


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2008)

^^

I know i am a model  

RoFl ! U want sum more pics  ???


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

this is me (1) in jolly ol'England many moons ago......did I ever mention how much I liked fast cars?! and (2) in the wintery home of the mountain goat during my research......getting blazed, snowshoeing/hiking all day in -40C looking to see what my friends are up to today? what total fun!


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh mu god you owned an E-Type its my favourite car of all time....





tahoe58 said:


> this is me (1) in jolly ol'England many moons ago......did I ever mention how much I liked fast cars?! and (2) in the wintery home of the mountain goat during my research......getting blazed, snowshoeing/hiking all day in -40C looking to see what my friends are up to today? what total fun!


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 13, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> MEEEE Do i look like i do the marijuana tihng hahaha


DAMNNNNNNNN!!!!!!! sorry quadro... i had to say it!


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 13, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> yea i dont mind
> 
> and by the way gk im married but i could almost pic myself lickin you like that


same here...


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 13, 2008)

mariajuanita said:


> same here...


 
Where is your pic?


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 13, 2008)

mi belleza es muy grande lol....

heres a pic.. but i posted one already dunno what page... thank god i am in panama right now.. otherwise my husband would kill me lol (luv u baby)


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 13, 2008)

mariajuanita said:


> mi belleza es muy grande lol....


puedes decir ese otra vez


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 13, 2008)

jaja gracias .. hablas español? de donde eres? panama here


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 13, 2008)

mariajuanita said:


> mi belleza es muy grande lol....
> 
> heres a pic.. but i posted one already dunno what page... thank god i am in panama right now.. otherwise my husband would kill me lol (luv u baby)


 woohooo (the zekeicon)lol


----------



## Heruk (Jan 13, 2008)

mariajuanita said:


> mi belleza es muy grande lol....
> 
> heres a pic.. but i posted one already dunno what page... thank god i am in panama right now.. otherwise my husband would kill me lol (luv u baby)


bad bad kitty


----------



## Heruk (Jan 13, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Here's me bathing the 150lb beast..
> 
> I think I am actually trying to dry him off after a bath.. and he is going nutz licking me..
> 
> iloveyou


 
lol


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 13, 2008)

Barcelona wooooooohooooooooo  It's fab here....

Conoces Manu Chau?



mariajuanita said:


> jaja gracias .. hablas español? de donde eres? panama here


----------



## valuablevariable (Jan 13, 2008)

sit back and chill​


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 13, 2008)

mariajuanita said:


> mi belleza es muy grande lol....
> 
> heres a pic.. but i posted one already dunno what page... thank god i am in panama right now.. otherwise my husband would kill me lol (luv u baby)



i couldn't help but notice...

YOU ARE FINE!


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 13, 2008)

mariajuanita said:


> mi belleza es muy grande lol....
> 
> heres a pic.. but i posted one already dunno what page... thank god i am in panama right now.. otherwise my husband would kill me lol (luv u baby)


and you tell me not to flirt while you're gone... hypocrite.


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 13, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> sit back and chill​


dig it. .......


----------



## HoLE (Jan 13, 2008)

ok,,now that I'm an Elite member,,and I just don't give a fukk,,here's me just before Christmas,,time to be full time here

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## valuablevariable (Jan 13, 2008)

Haha, thats just enoying your life right there


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 13, 2008)

What do you got to do to be an elite member? Blow GK?


----------



## HoLE (Jan 13, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> Haha, thats just enoying your life right there


 
you hit the nail right on the head,,and go figure,,I'm the roofer,,cheers valuable

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 13, 2008)

HoLE said:


> ok,,now that I'm an Elite member,,and I just don't give a fukk,,here's me just before Christmas,,time to be full time here
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE






Is there like a safety advantage to being elite


----------



## HoLE (Jan 13, 2008)

oneyearorange said:


> What do you got to do to be an elite member? Blow GK?


nawwww oneyear,,ya just spend a couple bucks for a subscription,,and your Elite,,also offers other stuff I just can't figure out,,lol,,c'mon,,dig in that pocket past the lint

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah I have no problem with throwing down 5 bucks a month


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 13, 2008)

omg... That Avatar is bad Zek, A cartoon with a young boy drillin his mom.


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 13, 2008)

so what do I get for being "elite" and paying? I want a roll it up t-shirt! Then I'll pay. honestly though I would like to know the difference.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 13, 2008)

That's not Bart, In the cartoon world a lot of people look the same


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't believe all you people think incest when you see my avatar


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 13, 2008)

I dont I think wow marge has some nice tits


----------



## HoLE (Jan 13, 2008)

oneyearorange said:


> so what do I get for being "elite" and paying? I want a roll it up t-shirt! Then I'll pay. honestly though I would like to know the difference.


if you get something or you don't,,you are still supporting the site which you choose to come and get help from,,before I even knew about a subscription,,I offered to make a donation,,but I didn't have a credit card,,my hunny got us one to buy seeds,,for my Christmas gift,,I told her to hold off on buying them,,till we need em,,this paid subscript is the first thing to go on this credit card,,and I don't even know what I got by paying,,nor how to use it,,but I got plants with tons of crystals on em,,and I got em from right fukkin here,,thxs RIU

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 13, 2008)

quadrophine said:


> and you tell me not to flirt while you're gone... hypocrite.



I AM ALL YOURS BABE!! SEE??? It pisses me off when you do it!


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 13, 2008)

Fake Plastic Trees said:


> Barcelona wooooooohooooooooo  It's fab here....
> 
> Conoces Manu Chau?


xuxi!!! manu chau is the shit!!! 
te gusta cypress hill??? 

Mucha gente me decia, que yo no podria
Fumar mariguana por la policia
Me vale madre el humo que hay por todo el aire
Si tu quieres ten mi toque pues caile
Soy el grifo mas escandaloso
De los Angeles cypress peligroso
Enciende el leño o la pipa
Pasalo por mi clicka la que rifa
Mota rica, shiva shiva
Llevando yesca, estoy arriba
Es algo que yo hago a diario
Al despertar y tambien todo el dia en mi barrio
Cuando me encuentres en cualquier lugar
Saca papeles porque quiero fumar mota...

LOL


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 13, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I can't believe all you people think incest when you see my avatar


Your right. What was I thinking!!!
Im so ashamed...
(o-: )


*E.F.*


----------



## winstonia (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm on the right and maybe the most baked I've ever been after hitting a few bongs with the locals in Thailand.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 13, 2008)

SWEET PHOTO!!!!

how was thailand?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't think he remembers! what a classic stoner pic!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2008)

it was "highland". lol


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 14, 2008)

me hitting the bong ....




..and gross.. i don't smoke cigs but my room mate does.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> me hitting the bong ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU ARE FREAKING AWESOME!!!

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2008)

that's not much of a bong hit. cool slide show though.


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 14, 2008)

> that's not much of a bong hit. cool slide show though.


yeah...i like holding in the smoke until i almost zero it...maybe i shouldn't have done that for that shot. lol. can't help it.
thank you!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 14, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> yeah...i like holding in the smoke until i almost zero it...maybe i shouldn't have done that for that shot. lol. can't help it.
> thank you!



yikes don't do that.. break that habit.. bad for your LUNGS....

had a friend who's dad was a doctor.. told us we'd get just as high not holding in the smoke.. i believe it.. LOL..

he said that holding the smoke does significant more damage..

iloveyou


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 14, 2008)

GK is RIGHT! great little slideshow, but "ghosting" a hit means all that nasty in the smoke just stayed in your lungs

the THC will absorb almost instantly, so just inhale, exhale and you're bueno


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 14, 2008)

oh and clean that thing already

spend $450 on a RooR and let it get all nasty... shame shame


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> yikes don't do that.. break that habit.. bad for your LUNGS....
> 
> had a friend who's dad was a doctor.. told us we'd get just as high not holding in the smoke.. i believe it.. LOL..
> 
> ...


Really? Yikes! That's what I do every hit. And up until about a year and a half ago all I smoked were blunts. That can't be good. Maybe that's why I been coughing up black stuff.


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 14, 2008)

avatar is me


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 14, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Maybe that's why I been coughing up black stuff.


Unless you work in a coal mine, it's a good guess

you've seen your pipes... all that resin that builds up... now think about your lungs

ahh... my lungs.... I have to clean my pipes weekly cause they get so dirty...


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 14, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> oh and clean that thing already
> 
> spend $450 on a RooR and let it get all nasty... shame shame



lol...i know right. 

thanks GK! i won't do it anymore...but only because you said it was bad


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 14, 2008)

i did it that time!


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 14, 2008)

Dalia... I think i speak for everyone when i say thank you







cute beauty mark


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know cypress hill I will look them up  

As for my Spanish, I am the laughing stock of my Spanish school, my TKD class and my girlfriends family but I am getting better.

This is my Favourite Manu song I love singing the lyrics full blast with my girlfriend after a few wines, its a beaut, its in Portugese I think. I sent it to a very good girl friend in England (we share music a lot) and said it was a lovesong because of the minha querida bit, turns out he's singing about his favourite football team and marijuana 

O minha maconha
Minha torcida
Minha querida
Minha galera
O minha cachoeira
Minha menina
Minha flamenga
Minha capoeira
O minha menina

In fact I am going for a singsong right now 





mariajuanita said:


> xuxi!!! manu chau is the shit!!!
> te gusta cypress hill???
> 
> Mucha gente me decia, que yo no podria
> ...


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2008)

DankDelia u got huge eyebrowse <--- what ya call em i dont know....

hehehehe sry but i dont think you'r going to jamaica  

Little effects are allways fun to make ^^


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> me hitting the bong ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats cool...... ^^


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2008)

Me again...


----------



## winstonia (Jan 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> SWEET PHOTO!!!!
> 
> how was thailand?



Thailand is awesome, I would really recommend going. Maybe not on it's own as I did it as part of an around the world trip. Three of us there and boy did we get messed up, there local whiskey is laced with some crazy stuff and you go hyper as a mofo. Didn't mess around with any thai chicks as I didn't want to pay but there is plenty of hot female travelers since most men go for the Thai's! I seemed to end up with Canadian women most of the time.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 14, 2008)

winstonia said:


> Thailand is awesome, I would really recommend going. Maybe not on it's own as I did it as part of an around the world trip. Three of us there and boy did we get messed up, there local whiskey is laced with some crazy stuff and you go hyper as a mofo. Didn't mess around with any thai chicks as I didn't want to pay but there is plenty of hot female travelers since most men go for the Thai's! I seemed to end up with Canadian women most of the time.


ain't nuttin wrong with endin up with a Canadian chick,,I love em,,cheers

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## winstonia (Jan 14, 2008)

as do I


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 14, 2008)

DWR said:


> DankDelia u got huge eyebrowse <--- what ya call em i dont know....
> 
> hehehehe sry but i dont think you'r going to jamaica
> 
> Little effects are allways fun to make ^^


shoulda had my girl go for that contest. God knows we could use a vacation

dalia, you're definitely cute, but if maria was in the contest... well, it'd be a wrap.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 14, 2008)

quadrophine said:


> shoulda had my girl go for that contest. God knows we could use a vacation
> 
> dalia, you're definitely cute, but if maria was in the contest... well, it'd be a wrap.


 
so why don't you show us this Maria,,,,,and let RIU decide,,before she goes where dalia *already* is

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Techna (Jan 14, 2008)

Me a couple Years ago







Me and my Love






And my old Love Miss you...


----------



## philli007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, that's me. You didn't think I would give the po po a good look at me, did ya?!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 14, 2008)

okay i got a good view thank you, see you soon lol.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 14, 2008)

Techna said:


> Me a couple Years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
errrrrr,,,,,,,in the red car your black,,on the bike your white,,,did you think I had 10 beers and 3 doobs today,,,,well,,I did

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 14, 2008)

maybe too many haha. looks white in the car to me lol.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 14, 2008)

Techna said:


> Me a couple Years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok,,my bad,,,,,but he shore looks black in that red car,,,,,,or my GFX thingy is fdukkin up big time,,,no wonder my plants look a mess,,fuk

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## yurple (Jan 14, 2008)

camera phone pics not the greatest!...


----------



## Techna (Jan 14, 2008)

lol turn your brightness up, im white in the car.


----------



## NavajoGrower420 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sometime ago

MY BABE AND ME 


Chillin in Vegas


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't have the cajones man, to post up a full face shot or anything of her or me. some of you guys have guts man.

she's posted a couple pics of herself.
maybe if your lucky she'll do another one.


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 14, 2008)

rockin the OE... that's my shit.

peace.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah the eightball is da best malt. i havent drank that shit in a while.


----------



## NavajoGrower420 (Jan 14, 2008)

yea i bought a couple 40s that day and was chillin.... i was 18 at the time and they didnt even id me


----------



## HoLE (Jan 14, 2008)

Techna said:


> lol turn your brightness up, im white in the car.


 
lol,,sorry Techna,,,,were you in the passenger seat,,j/k man

sorry,,my bad

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 14, 2008)

mariajuanita said:


> xuxi!!! manu chau is the shit!!!
> te gusta cypress hill???
> 
> Mucha gente me decia, que yo no podria
> ...


I don't know what you just said. But, I know what mota means


----------



## HoLE (Jan 14, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> I don't know what you just said. But, I know what mota means


I seen Cypress Hill in that statement,,,,thats all that matters,,,,in a spanish tone,,Donde??????and Cuando,,I think...not sure,,I only went with this spanish chick for 3-4 months,,lol

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 15, 2008)

DWR said:


> DankDelia u got huge eyebrowse <--- what ya call em i dont know....
> 
> hehehehe sry but i dont think you'r going to jamaica
> 
> Little effects are allways fun to make ^^


yeah i haven't got them done.

i should...but i'm too busy...they need a 24hr salon in this bitch.



DWR said:


> hehehehe sry but i dont think you'r going to jamaica


now that was just plain mean. 


meanie.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't get the Jamaica comment.. over my head.. 

AND please leave your eyebrows.. so many chicks pluck there eye brows to death, and NOW guys are doing it.. it is really out of control.. and looks absurd

iloveyou


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 15, 2008)

_AND please leave your eyebrows.. so many chicks pluck there eye brows to death, and NOW guys are doing it.. it is really out of control.. and looks absurd

_*Agreed.....*


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 15, 2008)

I found out what happens when you fall from 25ish feet. I landed on my feet, but I snapped my leg "fibula"....woops lol.....It only hurts when you look at it!


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 15, 2008)

oh you two! 

*giggles*

and ouch daddy!!...hahaha that sounds durty.


----------



## NO GROW (Jan 15, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/42957-pic-really-me-9.html

I dont mind if you come visit me Dank.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 15, 2008)

HoLE said:


> I seen Cypress Hill in that statement,,,,thats all that matters,,,,in a spanish tone,,Donde??????and Cuando,,I think...not sure,,I only went with this spanish chick for 3-4 months,,lol
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Spanish Girls Rock!!!!!!! I aint swappin mine for nuthin


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 15, 2008)

me and some beautiful woman posing for some journal,for poster and tickets to one summer fest.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 15, 2008)

Chirst Jesus3, awesome pics. You lucky man


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 15, 2008)

Fake Plastic Trees said:


> Chirst Jesus3, awesome pics. You lucky man


yep i'm luckyi met she just for this photo session.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

hey Dc....yikes.....I hope you heal quickly and properly...i shattered both my ankles in different falls ('82 and '94) and one does not give me much trouble...the other is a source of chronic pain (comutated fracture of the calcaneous more than 5 fractures!)......I just walk through it as though it is not there.......as one gets older I become more concerned over this injury and its potential for long lasting impacts to my otherwise highly active lifestyle.....good luck man! 


daddychrisg said:


> I found out what happens when you fall from 25ish feet. I landed on my feet, but I snapped my leg "fibula"....woops lol.....It only hurts when you look at it!


----------



## tckfui (Jan 15, 2008)

Fumar mariguana por la policia
smoke weed for the poliece???
I like the real words to the cockroach song... is great how we teach all outr kids songs about smoking pot!!!!
not the whole song, but the verse we teach the little 3 year olds is 
La cucaracha, la cucarachaYa no puede caminarPorque no tiene, porque le faltaMarijuana por fumar English
The cockroach, the cockroachCan't walk anymoreBecause it doesn't have, because it's lackingMarijuana to smoke.


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 15, 2008)

NO GROW said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/42957-pic-really-me-9.html
> 
> I dont mind if you come visit me Dank.



cool .


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Tahoe, that sucks that you have such ankle problems with the type of work that you do....That pic of my leg/foot was from a few years back, and it still bothers me during cold weather....The funny thing is that when I did that I was on a rope! All my protection was pulled out of the wall during a fall....Live and don't learn is my motto...and what does not kill you makes you hurt more....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

hahahahaha.....thanks man...luv your last statement......thats a good one. my pain is chronic and fairly low grade. Or I have just come to live with it. It generally does not hold me back until the day after I stop. That mountain goating trip from last summer we hiked an average of 7km (horizontal) a day in that terrain and every day was better and better. but then the first day of rest is excrutiating...and then after 24 hours or so its back to normal again. I ski, skate, swim, waterski, and a host of other outdoor/indoor sports and I try to not let it bother me...though I suppose there will be a day when it does become more troublesome. I might still look into laser treatment.....but with parent of oldschool medicine, I am inherently skeptical of some modern medicine.....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 15, 2008)

jesus3 said:


> me and some beautiful woman posing for some journal,for poster and tickets to one summer fest.



THAT is soooooo cool.....!! do i know you... did you go to UCSB?

iloveyou


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 16, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> THAT is soooooo cool.....!! do i know you... did you go to UCSB?
> 
> iloveyou


sorry but i don't know what this mean UCSB?i got this photo session just because i'm looking like hippie.and this is my first and last professional photo session.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 16, 2008)

jesus3 said:


> sorry but i don't know what this mean UCSB?i got this photo session just because i'm looking like hippie.and this is my first and last professional photo session.



gotcha.. you look like this guy I used to know at the UC SANTA BARBARA..

cheers mate


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 16, 2008)

that song is funny as s$! .. 
Mucha gente me decia, que yo no podria
Fumar mariguana por la policia
Me vale madre el humo que hay por todo el aire..
" a lot of people told me i couldnt smoke weed because of the police..
i dont give a shit about all the smoke in the air" (well,thats my translation lol)



hey... do i have to grow my eyebrows tick to win something around here????


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 16, 2008)

very sexy lol


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 17, 2008)

Back in the dayyyyy, ya dig???
















*My Girl, My money... YA DIG???






*


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 17, 2008)

Haha That reminds me of every single one of my friend's myspace's. Holding up big stacks of 10's and 20's with a hundred spot on the outside hahaha. That's not a lot of money. Smart ppl don't need to show off their wealth.
(This isn't directed specifically at you^. This rant is as much about my friends as you.)


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 17, 2008)

Actually your wrong. the stack is a lot of money but the ones im holding and shes holding in the other pic is like 500 bucks each.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2008)

looks like about $355.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 17, 2008)

Only poor people flaunt their money, though. If you had 100 grand cash in your hand you wouldn't be posting pics of it on myspace or here or any site for that matter.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 17, 2008)

hahah it aint 100 grand dog


im not here to argue amounts....

Speaking of amounts did you get that 4400 back that was stolen from you FDD???

Oh my bad


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> hahah it aint 100 grand dog
> 
> 
> im not here to argue amounts....
> ...



got my weed back and my money and 250 on top of it.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 17, 2008)

damnit you always out fucking smart me!!! lmao


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 17, 2008)

wait what??????what did i miss????


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 17, 2008)

you miss me trying to school FDD and loosing.... again, lol.


----------



## krillianred (Jan 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> gotcha.. you look like this guy I used to know at the UC SANTA BARBARA..
> 
> cheers mate


 
you went to ucsb too? go gauchoes.


----------



## countryboy (Jan 17, 2008)

here is me up at my school i brought my dog and took my horse back in the woods for a couple pictures


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 17, 2008)

NICE! I really like both horses an dogs!


----------



## DWR (Jan 18, 2008)

is that a husky ? 

Nice horse....^^ not the horse lover but thats one cool horse ^^


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 18, 2008)

yea your dog looks bad ass bro


----------



## countryboy (Jan 18, 2008)

thank you i passed the good word to them. the dog is actually a hybrid he weighs 110lbs he got him self a rabbit while we were out there and it was good for my horse to have the kodi (the hybrid) flying through the woods, disappearing and reappearing right in front of us


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 18, 2008)

nice to have the opportunity to do that.....I love the woods! every chance I get.....glad you also get a chance to enjoy that too!


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 18, 2008)

thats so bad ass bro.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 19, 2008)

Lets see some nude pics of your girl gangstsa


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 19, 2008)

there are more post then pic's here lo.


----------



## krillianred (Jan 19, 2008)

soffy age 19. tokyo, japan. 

she gave great head.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 19, 2008)

Daaaayyyyum!!!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 19, 2008)

krillianred said:


> you went to ucsb too? go gauchoes.


YEAH... IVTV 

iloveyou 

and you?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 19, 2008)

krillianred said:


> soffy age 19. tokyo, japan.
> 
> she gave great head.


are you in Tokyo?


----------



## Pizip (Jan 19, 2008)

this thread is too cool.

i have to confess somethimg...


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 19, 2008)

confess away! im listening...


----------



## Pizip (Jan 19, 2008)

i officially watch porn when im high


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 19, 2008)

i wish i could watch it with you


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 19, 2008)

Pizip said:


> i officially watch porn when im high


alone? or in tandem?


----------



## Pizip (Jan 19, 2008)

its like the best ever!!!!!


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 19, 2008)

Do you wear clothes during this "porn watching"? 

It's very important that i know...


----------



## Pizip (Jan 19, 2008)

no i don't wear any clothes during.

I sit in the middle of the room watching it and gettn ripped.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 19, 2008)

just one more question...






























will you marry me?


----------



## Pizip (Jan 19, 2008)

hmmm yeah!!!!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 19, 2008)

picture please


----------



## tckfui (Jan 19, 2008)

has any one won yet??? and yes we need pics of pizip , while shes high, doing what she does best


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 19, 2008)

i'd vote for pics too, but if we're getting married i'll be taking them myself! 

but seriously... pics... do it


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 19, 2008)

piz, it's the AV.. it drives us nutz..

iloveyou


----------



## Pizip (Jan 19, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> piz, it's the AV.. it drives us nutz..
> 
> iloveyou


Thanks oyou guys!!

Now im starting work on my new AV.
im going to try and fix it up a little


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2008)

Pizip said:


> Thanks oyou guys!!
> 
> Now im starting work on my new AV.
> im going to try and fix it up a little



gonna put some tassels on them?


----------



## Pizip (Jan 19, 2008)

hahahahahhaha maybeeee


----------



## bongspit (Jan 19, 2008)

oh my god...you guys need to calm down it's just titties...
by the way pizip, when do you think you will get that new avatar up?? tonight maybe??


----------



## tckfui (Jan 19, 2008)

I keep coming in here like ohh pictures, than I go aww, no pictures   Im thsilly


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I keep coming in here like ohh pictures, than I go aww, no pictures   Im thsilly




here.........


----------



## tckfui (Jan 19, 2008)

hey HEY!!! YEA!!!!! WOO HOOO!!!! THATS whats I'm talking about!!!!


----------



## bongspit (Jan 19, 2008)

serial killer...lol


----------



## Techna (Jan 19, 2008)

Can you say What the fuck did i do last night!!!!


=D


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> oh my god...you guys need to calm down it's just titties...
> by the way pizip, when do you think you will get that new avatar up?? tonight maybe??



dude... you need to chill out... and give her some time to work outthe details!! 


So what time will the picture be up? 

iloveyou


----------



## krillianred (Jan 19, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> are you in Tokyo?


 
used to be. 

cant find good weed in japan =(


----------



## diosa (Jan 20, 2008)

here we go...


----------



## tckfui (Jan 20, 2008)

is that you diosa?


----------



## Pizip (Jan 20, 2008)

your beautiful Diosa


----------



## valuablevariable (Jan 21, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## highs149 (Jan 21, 2008)

yada yada...heres me


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Jan 21, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Only poor people flaunt their money, though. If you had 100 grand cash in your hand you wouldn't be posting pics of it on myspace or here or any site for that matter.


lol.........


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 21, 2008)

here is a pic of me, i like quiet walks in the park, rainbows, care bears, and drawing unicorns in my spare time. i am very peaceful lol.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 21, 2008)

lol your fucking crazy.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> here.........View attachment 58749


lmao hahahahah is that you?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 21, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lmao hahahahah is that you?


 hahaha , holy shit i must have missed that somewhere. what up ese?


----------



## smokinjs (Jan 21, 2008)

me jumpin a 85 footer at a local lake that was insane


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 22, 2008)

This went down this weekend...The route is going to be called "Immortal Illusion"...It is an extention to an existing route, and climbs at 5.12R. There is no gear for 20 or so feet, so one must have a calm head, or you might break yourself....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 22, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> This went down this weekend...The route is going to be called "Immortal Illusion"...It is an extention to an existing route, and climbs at 5.12R. There is no gear for 20 or so feet, so one must have a calm head, or you might break yourself....


 wow big balls my friend


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 22, 2008)

* wow big balls my friend

*_I believe that is focus, not my balls that help me achieve the head space to expand the possibilities of physical and mental achievements in climbing..You must live in the moment of the 2% that really matters, and stay with in your "6 foot eggshell" as Michael Reardon one said..._


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 22, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> * wow big balls my friend
> 
> *_I believe that is focus, not my balls that help me achieve the head space to expand the possibilities of physical and mental achievements in climbing..You must live in the moment of the 2% that really matters, and stay with in your "6 foot eggshell" as Michael Reardon one said..._


 okay focus and big balls


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 22, 2008)

* okay focus and big balls

*_LOL, ok!_


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> This went down this weekend...The route is going to be called "Immortal Illusion"...It is an extention to an existing route, and climbs at 5.12R. There is no gear for 20 or so feet, so one must have a calm head, or you might break yourself....



please stop. you're making me dizzy again.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 22, 2008)

diosa said:


> here we go...


 

Nice cameltoe


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 22, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> This went down this weekend...The route is going to be called "Immortal Illusion"...It is an extention to an existing route, and climbs at 5.12R. There is no gear for 20 or so feet, so one must have a calm head, or you might break yourself....


wow... where is that? Is that an old quarry? 

is that you in the picture?

thanks for sharing.. that is AMAZING


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 22, 2008)

wow... where is that? Is that an old quarry? *A secret place...and no..*

is that you in the picture? *Yep*

thanks for sharing.. that is AMAZING* Thank you.....
*


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dude, you inspire me! Nice climbing


----------



## Diesel4me (Jan 22, 2008)

This is weekend FuN !!


----------



## Diesel4me (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is me


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jan 22, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> wheres all the computer area pics?! Am i the only one with balls GIGANTIC enough to do it? Elephantitus balls over here


 Well i was really paranoid about posting a pic and I dont really keep pictures of myself. But just for you i took one at my computer area


----------



## krillianred (Jan 22, 2008)

.....lol





/


----------



## overfiend (Jan 22, 2008)

smokin bud and jammin perfect stress release


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2008)

okay, seriously, I'[m getting tired of all the "hey, where's that lake, where are you in that picture?, where do you live, where'd you find that GrEAt backdrop. ..........


ANONIMITY PEOPLE!!! i know i'm bein harsh, but i used to be a bit footloose in giving away my info... landed me in some trouble, and that, as they say, was that....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2008)

Kage said:


> okay, seriously, I'[m getting tired of all the "hey, where's that lake, where are you in that picture?, where do you live, where'd you find that GrEAt backdrop. ..........
> 
> 
> ANONIMITY PEOPLE!!! i know i'm bein harsh, but i used to be a bit footloose in giving away my info... landed me in some trouble, and that, as they say, was that....



sonoma county california, represent. 


we all look like a bunch of stoners.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 22, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Nice cameltoe


----------



## overfiend (Jan 22, 2008)

being a stoner is a way of life for me. some people say "i used to be a stoner in highschool" and i say you'll never really know what a stoner really is


----------



## alexdunaba (Jan 22, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> Garden Knowm i always pictured you as some crazy 50 year old indian guy


Seriously? I pictured him as a fellow surfer. If those pix are genuine, and they probably are, then that's him.


----------



## alexdunaba (Jan 22, 2008)

Techna said:


> Can you say What the fuck did i do last night!!!!
> 
> 
> =D



hehe, can anyone say a goblin from labyrinth??


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 23, 2008)

Here I Am....SRRY..JUST TRYNA BE DISCREET(LOL)THE HEADLESS MULATTO KID


----------



## diosa (Jan 23, 2008)

im sorry i didnt feel the need to post some anonymous female with body parts exposed for anyone to fantasize over. so please, go take another bong hit and keep bullsh*t posts to yourself.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 23, 2008)

We got a live one here Zeke


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 23, 2008)

alexdunaba said:


> hehe, can anyone say a goblin from labyrinth??


Dude...just wanna say.....GREAT AVATAR!!!!


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 23, 2008)

bigbudeddie said:


> Well i was really paranoid about posting a pic and I dont really keep pictures of myself. But just for you i took one at my computer area


you seriously have everything you need next to ur pc lol


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 23, 2008)

badboybabyface said:


> Here I Am....SRRY..JUST TRYNA BE DISCREET(LOL)THE HEADLESS MULATTO KID


yeah, but I want to see the baby face you are talking about...


----------



## HippyVibes (Jan 23, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> here is a pic of me, i like quiet walks in the park, rainbows, care bears, and drawing unicorns in my spare time. i am very peaceful lol.


 

wow hoooo nelly wtf do u be toking lmao  there goes the hood or a high skool lol


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 23, 2008)

you really wanna see..im a lil nervous about that..but for you ...maybe


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 23, 2008)

hehehe..... dont be nervous, you are a bad boy right?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 23, 2008)

diosa said:


> im sorry i didnt feel the need to post some anonymous female with body parts exposed for anyone to fantasize over. so please, go take another bong hit and keep bullsh*t posts to yourself.


 
Sorry babe but I wasn't fantasizing, i saw a cameltoe damnit


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 23, 2008)

mariajuanita said:


> yeah, but I want to see the baby face you are talking about...


 
you have a pic?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2008)

HippyVibes said:


> wow hoooo nelly wtf do u be toking lmao  there goes the hood or a high skool lol


 nah, i am a very peaceful man lol. i toke the normal stuff, greeners, love boat, shit like that haha.


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 23, 2008)

marijuanita i got you...when u back let me know..


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 23, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> you have a pic?



i posted some around.... jijijij dont know the page


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 23, 2008)

with the fish i love that pic and the other one


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 23, 2008)

oh i see.you want to see my babyface..can i see yours..fully?


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 23, 2008)

didnt we get a pic of a cute little red suit also?


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 23, 2008)

jejeje... did you like it kaya??? that was my santa outfit for my husband... 


besitos....


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 23, 2008)

yo...OMG!!!marijuanita..im sure you already know but you are seriously beautiful!!!ig you didnt have a husband id try real hard to get with you..but i wont step into anither mans territory cuz i wouldn't want no 1 doing it to me..bu i may break that rule just this once though (lol)..he's lucky..you sexy thang


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 23, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> you have a pic?


 
Ok my bad, I remember now

I think I whacked off to your pic


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 23, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Ok my bad, I remember now
> 
> I think I whacked off to your pic


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahhahahahahahahah


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 23, 2008)

didnt wanna put ppl at risk without permission..then..the notorius BABYFACE..


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 23, 2008)

zekedogg..thet was funny..i laughed my ass off


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 23, 2008)

badboybabyface said:


> zekedogg..thet was funny..i laughed my ass off


x2.....


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 23, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> x2.....


That boy is on form today.... I thought he was going to take the Medicineman down but I think he got bored.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 23, 2008)

Fake Plastic Trees said:


> That boy is on form today.... I thought he was going to take the Medicineman down but I think he got bored.


You lost me man


----------



## alexdunaba (Jan 23, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Dude...just wanna say.....GREAT AVATAR!!!!


heheheh.. thanks much.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 23, 2008)

yea i liked it i remembered it didnt i? i like your cute black pussy too i have one that looks alot like her Its great having faces to put with these names


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jan 27, 2008)

mariajuanita said:


> you seriously have everything you need next to ur pc lol


 Haha, i hate moving once im on rollitup


----------



## 2Stoned2Think (Jan 28, 2008)

One at a time ladies...


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

2Stoned2Think said:


> One at a time ladies...



^^^^^
lol easy pal.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 29, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> ^^^^^
> lol easy pal.


 
LMAO


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 29, 2008)

thats great....^^^^fuckin great!!and is he lookin in the oven...!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAA..fuck man..i cant take this shit..


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 29, 2008)

talk about gun show.


new pic!! it was in another thread but i'll bring it ova hurrrr.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 29, 2008)

^---^----^ Me incognito, with a sweet keyboard in the background.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> talk about gun show.
> 
> 
> new pic!! it was in another thread but i'll bring it ova hurrrr.




you look a little older in this one. now i approve.


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 29, 2008)

hahaha that means alot to me....especially from you fdd


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 29, 2008)

Fdd is a pimp......


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 29, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Fdd is a pimp......


 LOL...


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been using that smiley alot lately...........


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 29, 2008)

its called the zekemoticon lol...


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes it is


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Wow....talk about a waste of bandwidth.*


----------



## natmoon (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 29, 2008)

That's a cool as picture Nat.


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 29, 2008)

buuuuu.... mas mas!



6isafraidof7 said:


> ^---^----^ Me incognito, with a sweet keyboard in the background.


----------



## kevin (Jan 29, 2008)

who's scared?


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 29, 2008)

mariajuanita said:


> buuuuu.... mas mas!



What? you want the shirt off flexing in the oven pic...


----------



## overfiend (Jan 29, 2008)

i just found out about the flexing in the oven thing and now i feel insane because i start laughing and stop then i get a picture in my mind again and laugh all over again

my girl is looking at me saying "what the hell is wrong with you are you coo-coo or somethin" 


flexing in the oven who does that?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 29, 2008)

2Stoned2Think said:


> One at a time ladies...


 
What a fuckin classic


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 29, 2008)

That is the most reflective oven of all time... I'm a chef... and that looks like a pretty nice oven. Gotta be the rents house to have such a nice oven.


so classic.. especially the one liner... 

"one at a time ladies..."

How do you go from eating what looks like éclairs (with a fork?).. to flexing with your shirt off in the oven..


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 29, 2008)

overfiend said:


> i just found out about the flexing in the oven thing and now i feel insane because i start laughing and stop then i get a picture in my mind again and laugh all over again
> 
> my girl is looking at me saying "what the hell is wrong with you are you coo-coo or somethin"
> 
> ...


hahaha shit on RIU always crack me up.. my girl always does the same thing.. I will just be sitting at the computer and start laughing.. and I get the what's so funny.. I think she feels left out.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 30, 2008)

haha yeah... wtf is dude eating thats some searious munchy food........ plate of eclaires and what looks like eggs sunny side up with choclate syrup on them????haha.


----------



## SoMichArmy420 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Tashwitz (Jan 30, 2008)

First one is me, second is my boyfriend and me on shrooms.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 30, 2008)

What are you on in the first?


----------



## Tashwitz (Jan 30, 2008)

lol i think i was drunk/high


----------



## natmoon (Jan 30, 2008)

I liked that pictures perspective and your facial expressions showed deep thought.
Here is my version.
If you hate it let me know and i will remove it


----------



## COD4 (Jan 30, 2008)

That's the only picture I have left, I took it from my myspacepage. My entire "software" drive took a shit. I kept my pictures, software, games, and that kind of stuff on it. I lost so much downloaded programs and games I almost cried


----------



## Tashwitz (Jan 30, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I liked that pictures perspective and your facial expressions sowed deep thought.
> Here is my version.
> If you hate it let me know and i will remove it



no dude, thats really sweet. thank you. really


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 30, 2008)

Nat turns out some awesome pics.


----------



## COD4 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm surprised you guys post pictures showing your full face. I'm too F'ing paranoid I guess...


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't care because I don't grow shit. If the DEA wants to come kick my door in for posting on here then let them. I will laugh in their fucking pig faces because they wasted all that time and effort on me when after it's all said and done they MIGHT find a half oz in my apartment.


----------



## Tashwitz (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't grow either.
But do you really think they're just trolling forums looking for people to bust?
Maybe.. but I doubt it.
I'm not worried.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 30, 2008)

Tashwitz said:


> I don't grow either.
> But do you really think they're just trolling forums looking for people to bust?
> Maybe.. but I doubt it.
> I'm not worried.


The amount I'm growing by law is only a misdemeanor here.. seriously, any cop that busts me over this I'd laugh in his face, I'd never see jail time jus probation.. not worried. lol

Plus, let's look at this logically. Who would have the resources to hunt down every person and locate their grow op- the only one who might would be the DEA/FBI.. but seriously, are they going to waste the resources to catch a bunch of people scattered across the country- most of whom have under 100 plants? (the usual least amount they'll touch, unless they have a vendetta) Doesn't make sense.. lol..and imagine all the wild goose chases as well.. I just don't think a message board would be their best form of reliable "probable cause". All these pix and ip addresses could easily be fake..


----------



## cabeachbum (Jan 30, 2008)

Living in a state that leads the forefront on legalized grass makes it fun to grow. Something about checkin on your buds and your squash at the same time just kills me...Keep your grows to yourself and not on federal or forrestry land and usually they don't care. Have had them fly my crops while I was watering and no SUV's came rollin in on us, so so good...All I can say is keep up the good work everyone.......peace


----------



## cabeachbum (Jan 30, 2008)

So do we win a prize......


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 30, 2008)

You already have your prize in your lap and hanging in the background there


----------



## Ser0 Products (Jan 30, 2008)

meh, i guess we all fucked now!!! i dont care... i DO have one plant, tha feds wanna come get me? come get me... i would laugh, even if i did time, probation and everythang... not that im dumb... but tha feds aint gonna waste they money on me!!  here are some flix of me! play with yourself 2 them!! please.... lol jp...

This one is of my hip hop group EPC (Exploiting Phoenix Correctly)(Exhaling Purple Cannibis)...i make tha beats... so if there are any rapper out there! get at me! 





This next one is me at my homies Cabin up in northern Az... 





And this is just me and a friend... i was sad there was no more weed/ beer....


----------



## Ser0 Products (Jan 30, 2008)

why dont my flicks work?!?!?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 30, 2008)

Paranoia will kill you


----------



## countryboy (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah yeah yeah i made a pretty funny face so what lol


----------



## Monkeyman87 (Jan 30, 2008)

What the hell... Me at my Fraternity's Halloween Party last year... with supawoman 

Who am I?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 30, 2008)

Monkeyman87 said:


> What the hell... Me at my Fraternity's Halloween Party last year... with supawoman
> 
> Who am I?


An extra from brokeback mountain?
LOLj/k


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Ser0 Products (Jan 30, 2008)

second try??


----------



## Monkeyman87 (Jan 31, 2008)

natmoon said:


> An extra from brokeback mountain?
> LOLj/k


LOL... Actually a really bad impression of Hunter S. Thompson. Possibly the easiest and most overused getup of all time...


----------



## DWR (Jan 31, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> second try??


you guy's look like you's having a good time ^^

rofl... damn wish i liv'd in america or somewhere fresh


----------



## Cubano1211 (Jan 31, 2008)

This is me  I was gonna put up a picture of me on New Years eve with  in my mouth buuut I thought twice about it  

paranoid...who me?


----------



## Ser0 Products (Jan 31, 2008)

where you stay dwr?? i do love america a lot... but i have neva been to another country my self... if you come to america come to Az!!! lol, that pic of my in that cowboy hat, i was soooooo fucked up for like 3 consecutive days at tha cabin, and one mornin i found those icicles... shit was like 3 feet long!!!!


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 31, 2008)

Europe...America....it's all fucked up anyway.


----------



## Ser0 Products (Jan 31, 2008)

word... i wish other countries didnt hate us so much tho, im a nice fucking guy... i wanna go live in germany or holland or sum ish for a few years and make people like america....


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 31, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Fdd is a pimp......



skraight pimpin'


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 31, 2008)

me and albert thomas's office. we go way back.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> me and albert thomas's office. we go way back.


...nice...


----------



## DWR (Jan 31, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> me and albert thomas's office. we go way back.


wot a poser ^^   

hehehehe Ser0 Products hey jo i'm from switzerland man. 

and yourself  ??????


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 31, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> word... i wish other countries didnt hate us so much tho, im a nice fucking guy... i wanna go live in germany or holland or sum ish for a few years and make people like america....


It's because of that fucking idiot president we have. Every other country thinks we all have that mentality now when that's not true. The reason I say that America and Europe are the same is because at the end of the day, it's the same fucking people controlling us both.



OK thread hijack over.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

ball till i fall!


----------



## Yeah (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice. I always wanted to play indoors. What kind of gun is that? Looks like a shocker ,but I'm no pro.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

strange shocker!


----------



## Yeah (Feb 1, 2008)

Are there a lot of indoor courses there? The coolest indoor thing we have here is go karts, it's the shit.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

few more ballin pics!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 1, 2008)

im on the east coast...theres thousands of indoor fields!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 6, 2008)

I ran/pushed a wheel chair with a 160lb person in it -- up a hill that is 2 miles long.. and then ran down 2 miles holding the wheel chair back from GOING to fast and crashing...

It was brutal and fun!

iloveyou


----------



## schoolie (Feb 6, 2008)

Here I am, repersenting the Nagel's. They keep me warm on those cold lonely nights.


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 6, 2008)

Awww man, you guys are some good lookin' people. 


I'm not very attractive. Reluctant about posting my picture.

Edit: Fuck it. Here I go:







I'm the dude. If I look young, its because I am. Turned 18 recently though, so no underage ban


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 6, 2008)

hello schoolie


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 6, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hello schoolie


Almost fucking out. 


CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## schoolie (Feb 6, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hello schoolie


Well hello to you Dalia


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 6, 2008)

schoolie said:


> Well hello to you Dalia


OH LOL. I'm so fuckin' burnt. I thought thats what you were calling me, cause I was young.

Wooooooo.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 6, 2008)

Oisterboy said:


> Awww man, you guys are some good lookin' people.
> 
> 
> I'm not very attractive. Reluctant about posting my picture.
> ...


Your girlfriend looks like brittney spears


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 6, 2008)

This is me trying to be a model. Tell me what you think ladies ha.


----------



## Ser0 Products (Feb 7, 2008)

pretty sweet shirt.


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 8, 2008)

Quit trying...


----------



## J - Dog (Feb 8, 2008)

Me. My cat.


----------



## HippyVibes (Feb 8, 2008)

Ya,s would all make good models in kosavo 



..modeling balaclavas


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 8, 2008)

Me and my baby at Superbowl 42


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 8, 2008)

super bowl dont get into that shit but did you guys have fun?


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 8, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> super bowl dont get into that shit but did you guys have fun?


I had one of the best times of my life, as a football fan it was a great experience indeed


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 8, 2008)

thats great heard it was a good game!!


----------



## COD4 (Feb 8, 2008)

I put my picture in my avatar, do you all think it's ninja enough or should I add more shit to my face?


----------



## HippyVibes (Feb 8, 2008)

Body of baywatch - face of crimewatch


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 8, 2008)

zeke you went to the super bowl. thats badass. your from oregon right? long trip. did you have good seats?


----------



## COD4 (Feb 8, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> This is me trying to be a model. Tell me what you think ladies ha.


----------



## CaliGurl (Feb 8, 2008)

*here's me.. well sort of.. more like the bottom half.*


----------



## StaySafe420 (Feb 8, 2008)

My favorite half!


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 8, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Your girlfriend looks like brittney spears



Oh christ, don't say that


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 8, 2008)

this is my honda 900rr and my honda crf 50!

STUNTING IS A HABIT!


----------



## schoolie (Feb 8, 2008)

I only see a 50, no RR Fireblade


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 8, 2008)

wtf the other 2 pics didn't upload...heres my 900rr and my crf50!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 8, 2008)

schoolie said:


> I only see a 50, no RR Fireblade


yah the other 2 didn't up load cause they were to big...i had to resize them...i have 2 900rr's...one is just for show and the other is 2 stunt....give me a min and i'll post my 900rr stunt bike too!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 8, 2008)

this one is for stuntin only!..

i have a few bad habits and some of them get me into trouble..lol shit happens though! FTP!!!!!


----------



## SeaMonkey Smokes (Feb 8, 2008)

But why do you wanna see pics j/w are you a Cop ?? An why delete posts wit no picks that's creepy let comments flow with the thread stop playin god lol

Smoke up-burn down-eat up


----------



## HoLE (Feb 8, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> I'll start us off... My computer is my camera


Can ya tell I'm from Canada,,eh?? Here's me today a couple hours after gettin home from work,,still got my touque on in front of the pc

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 8, 2008)

ahhh now i find out what a touque is lol.


----------



## Ser0 Products (Feb 8, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Me and my baby at Superbowl 42



how was super bowl bro?!?!?! hows tha weather compared to otha places, sorry bout tha rain, we been gettin a lot of it l8ly... lol, i had mad fun at tha party i was at, hope you had fun too mayne!! much love from Phoenix, Arizona!


----------



## Ser0 Products (Feb 8, 2008)

CaliGurl said:


> *here's me.. well sort of.. more like the bottom half.*



Ow!! Sup Cali Gurl!?!?! lol, holla!!!! 

Im not so photogenic, so u can see why i dont look TOO excited about another picture...


----------



## schoolie (Feb 8, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> this one is for stuntin only!..
> 
> i have a few bad habits and some of them get me into trouble..lol shit happens though! FTP!!!!!


Very nice bikes! I don't stunt myself, just ride.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 8, 2008)

i ride bikes but no motors in them. here is a pic from me being at the tour de france. people are mean to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2008)

Live2Die420 said:


> This is me trying to be a model. Tell me what you think ladies ha.






pull up your pants and tighten that belt 1 notch.


----------



## tm21thc (Feb 8, 2008)

And change the background!lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2008)

and stand up straight. cute smile though.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Feb 8, 2008)

aww would you love me more if i stood up straight fdd? lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 9, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> how was super bowl bro?!?!?! hows tha weather compared to otha places, sorry bout tha rain, we been gettin a lot of it l8ly... lol, i had mad fun at tha party i was at, hope you had fun too mayne!! much love from Phoenix, Arizona!


I had a great time, that's all I can say


The chick in the photo with the bay windows on her face was smiling for a reason....She was stoned


----------



## #1accordfamily (Feb 9, 2008)

me at my shop


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 9, 2008)

I just have to reiterate myself and say "What a great thread GK"


----------



## Audio (Feb 9, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> me at my shop


Rofl, I work at the meat department at a grocery store and see tons of raw meat and animal parts and such, but wow, thats kinda gross .


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

#1accordfamily said:


> me at my shop




nice sausage.....


----------



## Gygax1974 (Feb 9, 2008)

sausage party


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

Gygax1974 said:


> sausage party



i saw a lot of bucks in there.


----------



## passittotheleft (Feb 9, 2008)

mauahahahahah sausage fest lkmfao!


----------



## scias (Feb 9, 2008)

im a pretty down-to-earth kinda guy...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 9, 2008)

scias said:


> im a pretty down-to-earth kinda guy...
> 
> View attachment 67463



you look just like your avatar.


----------



## scias (Feb 9, 2008)

hahaha i see the resemblance!


----------



## DWR (Feb 9, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> talk about gun show.
> 
> 
> new pic!! it was in another thread but i'll bring it ova hurrrr.


have u got a mustache ? or how u can it... hair on the lips... ;P shave it ^^

and why u allways posing around ?


----------



## Ser0 Products (Feb 9, 2008)

wow thass pretty fucked up dwr... i dont quite think thats a mustache either, i think its just from her doin tha kissy face... but you sure do kno how to flatter a girl.


----------



## KingOfBud (Feb 9, 2008)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> Heres one of my glamour shots


lmfao, ahahahaahahhahhaahahahaahahahahahahah


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 9, 2008)

hahahaha. you know i have got to flaunt a mustache.


meanie.


----------



## neow (Feb 9, 2008)

hkygvmbkjhghjhgkj,km


----------



## tckfui (Feb 9, 2008)

neow said:


> hkygvmbkjhghjhgkj,km



I totally agree!!!
I was looking at the pics up there, and saying wow she looks high! I bet she smokes... than I realized where I was, and said oh, no shit


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 9, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> this one is for stuntin only!..
> 
> i have a few bad habits and some of them get me into trouble..lol shit happens though! FTP!!!!!


eww i hate the look of those bikes.. heres mine


----------



## abcdthc (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 9, 2008)

lol wanna race man?! lol


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 9, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I totally agree!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> eww i hate the look of those bikes.. heres mine


dont hate man!...if u dont have respect for the 9dubs then u dont know the 
true values of a bike! and i'll smoke ur r6 on 1 wheel!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

abcdthc said:


>


 
bad ass pic!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 10, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> hahahaha. you know i have got to flaunt a mustache.
> 
> 
> meanie.




i fooking love you and your mustache... and your super cool attitude.. and if you have a giant wart on your arse... I love that to.. keep the super hot pictures coming.. its people like you that make living fun!!

i love poses!!!
and posers are make me laugh

ilove laughing... thus i love posers..... 

iloveyou


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 10, 2008)

lol GK <3!!!!! 

total exclamation to the 5th power.


----------



## Locc07 (Feb 13, 2008)

One of me at the comp


----------



## COD4 (Feb 13, 2008)

This is a picture of what I got on my hunting trip today, I'm gonna fry her up here in a bit =D


----------



## J - Dog (Feb 13, 2008)

COD4 said:


> This is a picture of what I got on my hunting trip today, I'm gonna fry her up here in a bit =D


I noticed your Signature link there!
Rack it!  Thats a good link that people should pay attention too.. 

I posted my pic a few pages back.. Theres more if the Ladies ask for it! 
But I should post another pic of my kitty-kat, cuz yours looks so cute and all..


----------



## COD4 (Feb 13, 2008)

J - Dog said:


> I noticed your Signature link there!
> Rack it!  Thats a good link that people should pay attention too..
> 
> I posted my pic a few pages back.. Theres more if the Ladies ask for it!
> But I should post another pic of my kitty-kat, cuz yours looks so cute and all..


Looks like one of those super soft cats...


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 13, 2008)

I love poosie


----------



## COD4 (Feb 14, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I love poosie


ya I noticed


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 14, 2008)

.. well with the cold and the snow- these pix just made me long for the warm...


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 14, 2008)

What is with women and their bay windows....Its time for a new fad


very sexy milf


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 14, 2008)

milf.... is that pismo beach?


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey GK, I am curious to ask what made you come up with this thread....It'sfunny how so many people were skeptical about their identity and all of a sudden BAM you start a thread and look at the progress Did you expect this type of response and if so what made you have those expectations being that a lot of people are scurred

I give you props, I see you got some skills with the ladies my friend, you remind me of me


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 14, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Hey GK, I am curious to ask what made you come up with this thread....It'sfunny how so many people were skeptical about their identity and all of a sudden BAM you start a thread and look at the progress Did you expect this type of response and if so what made you have those expectations being that a lot of people are scurred
> 
> I give you props, I see you got some skills with the ladies my friend, you remind me of me



I said to myself.. what would ZEK do? and then it just came to me.. and I started this thread.. that is how I get all my genius.. I pretend I am you!! 

iloveyou


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> milf.... is that pismo beach?


Flagler Beach, FL. I lived there for a few months last year.. 15 mins from the beach.. to say the least, I was there a lot. LOL..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 14, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Flagler Beach, FL. I lived there for a few months last year.. 15 mins from the beach.. to say the least, I was there a lot. LOL..



did you meet any nice boys at the beach?


----------



## Yeah (Feb 14, 2008)

Flagler Beach is obviously just a wannabe pismo beach. As well as camaros being nothing but wannabe mustangs.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Feb 14, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Flagler Beach, FL. I lived there for a few months last year.. *15 mins from the beach*.. to say the least, I was there a lot. LOL..


WHOA! me too.... Small world!!! 

Seriously, I went to live with my cousin who was going to school there last year...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> did you meet any nice boys at the beach?


Haha, I'm not like that.. lol.. I was there relaxing and spending time with my daughter.. I moved for a bit to get away from certain boys...lol


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Flagler Beach is obviously just a wannabe pismo beach. As well as camaros being nothing but wannabe mustangs.


You mean Camaros trying to be like Trans Ams.. LOL...


----------



## Yeah (Feb 14, 2008)

Trans Am... Mustang. You say tomato i say tomahto.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 14, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> WHOA! me too.... Small world!!!
> 
> Seriously, I went to live with my cousin who was going to school there last year...


I have family there.. it really is a nice place, small and quiet- but close to everything.. Daytona Bike Week is amazing- were you in town for that? lol..


----------



## StaySafe420 (Feb 14, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I have family there.. it really is a nice place, small and quiet- but close to everything.. Daytona Bike Week is amazing- were you in town for that? lol..


No I wasn't there for that, but I'm very glad my cousin is a stoner cause FL has some great weed! I'm from the midwest, the beach is like heaven for me


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 14, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> the beach is like heaven for me



word

the beach is heaven

especially with MILF on it!


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I said to myself.. what would ZEK do? and then it just came to me.. and I started this thread.. that is how I get all my genius.. I pretend I am you!!
> 
> iloveyou


 
ok yeah that makes sense

carry on


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> word
> 
> the beach is heaven
> 
> especially with MILF on it!


LOL.. mm hm, you can talk big here.. LOL.. 

j/k... LOL..


The beach is heaven.. the sound of the water and just the heat of the sun..


----------



## WeFallToday (Feb 14, 2008)

1. After the harry potter premere [im far left]

2. Vanity never looked so bad ^^


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 14, 2008)

only in Kanader eh? ..... I got a toque just like that.......they be really nice and warm......a good friend of mine has a saying.....when someone says sumthin really dumb.....he says......hey man....give your toque a spin! hahahahahaha!


HoLE said:


> Can ya tell I'm from Canada,,eh?? Here's me today a couple hours after gettin home from work,,still got my touque on in front of the pc
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 14, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I have family there.. it really is a nice place, small and quiet- but close to everything.. Daytona Bike Week is amazing- were you in town for that? lol..


I'm moving close to there the weekend after next. If anyone comes down to FL for spring break hit me up. I know where all the party spots are and I'll make sure you have a good time


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2008)

Me out working ,,, He He


----------



## COD4 (Feb 14, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> I'm moving close to there the weekend after next. If anyone comes down to FL for spring break hit me up. I know where all the party spots are and I'll make sure you have a good time


I was born in Daytona! Daytona kicks fucking ass.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 14, 2008)

COD4 said:


> I was born in Daytona! Daytona kicks fucking ass.


Hell yeah, dude. I grew up 4 hrs south but I used to come up all the time. I just love the beach, man. I haven't seen the beach since I moved two years ago. But, I'll be back in 2 wks, just in time for spring break


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 14, 2008)

COD4 said:


> I was born in Daytona! Daytona kicks fucking ass.



I went to school in Melbourne Fla .less then 2 hrs away .. we used to go to Daytona at spring break and get so messed up.. i mean damn it was huge .. Bike week then spring break.. Daytona Rocks .. Great girls too.. ahhhh the memory's you just reminded me about


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 14, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Hell yeah, dude. I grew up 4 hrs south but I used to come up all the time. I just love the beach, man. I haven't seen the beach since I moved two years ago. But, I'll be back in 2 wks, just in time for spring break


Four hours south? So around West Palm? LOL.. I lived in West Palm and Boca Raton for about 4 weeks each as well.. LOL..


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 14, 2008)

I lived in Ft. Walton Beach for a minute..


----------



## COD4 (Feb 14, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Hell yeah, dude. I grew up 4 hrs south but I used to come up all the time. I just love the beach, man. I haven't seen the beach since I moved two years ago. But, I'll be back in 2 wks, just in time for spring break


Where else can you drive on the beach!


----------



## vespa17 (Feb 14, 2008)

so when is there going to be a FL RIU get-together?


----------



## hydronewbie (Feb 14, 2008)

Any one come through the Pensacola, FL area should let me know..


----------



## multisonic (Feb 14, 2008)

I was in pensacola a few years back with my old job. I didnt like it. I got a speeding ticket and a hooker stole my palm pilot. (It was my roomates hooker) ha ha.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 14, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Four hours south? So around West Palm? LOL.. I lived in West Palm and Boca Raton for about 4 weeks each as well.. LOL..


Hell yes, Palm Beach County. I love it down there, especially Jupiter. I lived all over Palm Beach County. Small world isn't it?


----------



## Ser0 Products (Feb 14, 2008)

Arizona?...............................


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 14, 2008)

multisonic said:


> I was in pensacola a few years back with my old job. I didnt like it. I got a speeding ticket and a hooker stole my palm pilot. (It was my roomates hooker) ha ha.


WTF how ya been Tom


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 15, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> WTF how ya been Tom


Same thing I thought..  LOL.

I met Tom one drunk night at a party- how did you meet Tom?


----------



## trippyhippy (Feb 17, 2008)

eh, its me.. volia


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

See that was easy eh...Its kinda dead now cuz of the time but this place is lotso fun......


----------



## trippyhippy (Feb 17, 2008)

lol yeah seems like it is.. wish i could be like them and just fall asleep and btw.. it was a bit harder than what you made it sound like


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

my bad I smoked too much prolly and haven't beat off yet today


----------



## StaySafe420 (Feb 17, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> eh, its me.. volia


Sweet! New diva!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 17, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Sweet! New diva!


----------



## medicineman (Feb 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the thinker.........View attachment 53826


  I love it, thats a real plant, not some stinking poser.


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 17, 2008)

lol trippy hippie is damn fine lol....i still don't condone this thread though lol


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 17, 2008)

FaCultGen said:


> lol trippy hippie is damn fine lol....i still don't condone this thread though lol


co-sign on both points.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

I need some recognition for opening these fine women up to the wonderful world of RIU


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 17, 2008)

Your avatar is fuckin hilarious Zeke...


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

Dude are threads disappearing for you, or did I smoke 2 much again


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 17, 2008)

No it's not you...my control panel has been acting screwy too


----------



## trippyhippy (Feb 18, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> co-sign on both points.





FaCultGen said:


> lol trippy hippie is damn fine lol....i still don't condone this thread though lol


lol well thanks for letting me slide through


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 18, 2008)

hey facult you dont have to condone this thread just dont post your pic, ................................... welcome to rollitup hippy chick nice to have another girl grower around!!!!!


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 18, 2008)

zeke be nice dont scare her off


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 18, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> hey facult you dont have to condone this thread just dont post your pic, ................................... welcome to rollitup hippy chick nice to have another girl grower around!!!!!


lol i never said i wasn't a hipocrit... here is me


i'm the one in the middle


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 18, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> zeke be nice dont scare her off


 
Hell Ive been nothing but helpful


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 18, 2008)

FaCultGen said:


> lol i never said i wasn't a hipocrit... here is me
> 
> 
> i'm the one in the middle


Which middle


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 18, 2008)

exactly... lol


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 18, 2008)

thats great, i love it!!!!!! 

zeke im just pickin on ya, no worries


----------



## Girlgonegreen (Feb 18, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> Garden Knowm i always pictured you as some crazy 50 year old indian guy


omg me2! but your such a cutie acutally!


----------



## joepro (Feb 18, 2008)

not the smartest thing Ive ever done.............


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmm ...sorry had to photoshop a little.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 18, 2008)

joepro said:


> not the smartest thing Ive ever done.............


You'll be alright...I promise


----------



## joepro (Feb 18, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> You'll be alright...I promise


yeah like you aint FBI!!
....you set a court date for me yet?


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 18, 2008)

joepro said:


> yeah like you aint FBI!!
> ....you set a court date for me yet?


We gotta catch your ass first!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> We gotta catch your ass first!!!!!




i'm on it.......this close....


----------



## joepro (Feb 18, 2008)

fuck dude, you have my IP, that only leads you to a name and address and you have a photo of who your are looking for and....hold up a min,I hear a knock at the door.I'll be right back(or will I?hmmm)maybe I wont answer the door!yeah, I'm on to you fuckerss!!
but I did order a pizza so I'm not sure what to do.

dude, that rubber johnny link was wild shit!very kool


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 18, 2008)

joepro said:


> fuck dude, you have my IP, that only leads you to a name and address and you have a photo of who your are looking for and....hold up a min,I hear a knock at the door.I'll be right back(or will I?hmmm)maybe I wont answer the door!yeah, I'm on to you fuckerss!!
> but I did order a pizza so I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> dude, that rubber johnny link was wild shit!very kool


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Yeah that video is trippy as hell.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 18, 2008)

Um have you ever found yourself doing an Ip address search? I usually only find my isp's multiple server locations (theyre barely ever the same location). Depends on which one it's going through. Hasnt hit the same one except the one in africa...pssst...I'm not in africa.


----------



## Ser0 Products (Feb 19, 2008)

FaCultGen said:


> lol trippy hippie is damn fine lol....i still don't condone this thread though lol


i like this thread, haha, all criminals have faces and feelings too! so its nice to see them express their feelings, and to see a face behind a post makes shit a lil more legit to me... and yes trippy hippie, ima deff havta network wit you... sorry... lol.. ugh, too sober, time to smoke... lol i just found out you can resize these things! w00t

Edit:Son of a bitch, it reset them


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 19, 2008)

lol... i do like seeing that pretty woman like to grow too... at least i'm not the only good looking person on this site...

j/k

 -Cult


----------



## gogrow (Feb 20, 2008)

gogrow and probgonnagrow hangin out watchin "ant bully" in the lil chair


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 20, 2008)

OK I'm bored so here are a few more of me. The first is me cruising to the sandbar to party over on the east coast...the second is me just fuckin off at my moms house.


----------



## KholdStare (Feb 21, 2008)

Second from left, packing bong.


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 21, 2008)

gogrow said:


> gogrow and probgonnagrow hangin out watchin "ant bully" in the lil chair




Gee I hope that rifle in the backround is UNLOADED.... guns and baby's DONT MIX


----------



## hydronewbie (Feb 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Gee I hope that rifle in the backround is UNLOADED.... guns and baby's DONT MIX


That's exactly what I was thinking, I mean unless the kid knows how to use it responsibly.  

HaHa joking joking

guns + babies = DO NOT MIX..


----------



## gogrow (Feb 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Gee I hope that rifle in the backround is UNLOADED.... guns and baby's DONT MIX


that is a pellet rifle my friend, with pellets nowhere near, the real guns are way the hell out of reach. that one was by the door b/c of some damn dog that kept fuckin w/my trash. no guns and babies...


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 21, 2008)

here is me in my tri-athalon outfit.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> here is me in my tri-athalon outfit.


i am scarred for life. 
i will now have to try to sleep with that alien's massive cameltoe burned indelibly in the gray matter of my brain... thank you. funny shit tho


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 21, 2008)

gogrow said:


> i am scarred for life.
> i will now have to try to sleep with that alien's massive cameltoe burned indelibly in the gray matter of my brain... thank you. funny shit tho


lololololol , hard to achieve a great male camel toe like that. glad u liked.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 21, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> lololololol , hard to achieve a great male camel toe like that. glad u liked.


not only hard to achieve, but looks damn painful to sustain also


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 22, 2008)

thank you so much for that i needed to laugh hard enough to make my gut hurt


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Feb 23, 2008)

Heres me






Take it easy ............


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 23, 2008)

Do Work Son!!!


----------



## turkster (Feb 23, 2008)

thats me in the back & thats the backyard....


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Feb 23, 2008)

kemp camping.....lol


----------



## CoNsTrIcToR419 (Feb 23, 2008)

Me with my lil hypo/hogg male


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 24, 2008)

turkster said:


> thats me in the back & thats the backyard....


That dude that's getting his schlong held looks like Sean Astin.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> here is me in my tri-athalon outfit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2008)

turkster said:


> thats me in the back & thats the backyard....




i'm gonna pass on any bar-b-que's at your house.


----------



## ToastedOats (Feb 24, 2008)

Me and my bestest friend on a train to NYC to see DISPATCH at madison square garden. I look like im asleep...but im not tired! haha


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 24, 2008)

^^^you look like you've been up for about 3 days^^^


----------



## ToastedOats (Feb 24, 2008)

we smoked the biggest blunt on the way to the train station. I look like SHIT because we were ALSO smoking a blunt while we were getting ready. I dont remember the train ride there at ALL but the concert was FUCKIN SLAMMIN haha


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 24, 2008)

Was that pic inside the bus bathroom?


----------



## ToastedOats (Feb 24, 2008)

nah, i dont even know if the train has bathrooms and if it did i sure as hell wasnt going in them lol. I think we were sitting right by the wheelchair space so we werent in a normal seat


----------



## Ranken (Feb 24, 2008)

the flip side


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 24, 2008)

what fdd said....yikes....that's a serious crew! having a ball.....and working harder to get further....cheers!


----------



## overfiend (Feb 28, 2008)

gogrow said:


> i am scarred for life.
> i will now have to try to sleep with that alien's massive cameltoe burned indelibly in the gray matter of my brain... thank you. funny shit tho


thats not a camel toe its a MOOSE KNUCKLE


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 28, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> thank you so much for that i needed to laugh hard enough to make my gut hurt


 i am glad i could help.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Me burning one down, chillin by a canal in Amsterdam*


----------



## MyNameIsHead (Feb 28, 2008)

lucky fucker... you must have been coughing a lot because your face is red as fuck
id take swift kick in the nuts by a nfl punter to have a weeks vacation in amsterdam


----------



## vespa17 (Feb 28, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> *Me burning one down, chillin by a canal in Amsterdam*


your hair's on fire.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

mattso101 must of been awsome. how are the girls over there?


----------



## ToastedOats (Feb 29, 2008)

mattso...you look so at peace...thats a bangin picture


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Mar 3, 2008)

This is me when i remembered where my stash was.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 3, 2008)

MajoR_TokE said:


> This is me when i remembered where my stash was.


THat scares me....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 3, 2008)

MajoR_TokE said:


> This is me when i remembered where my stash was.


I dont think Ive ever seen someone so scary looking in my life..


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I dont think Ive ever seen someone so scary looking in my life..


What about this?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

MajoR_TokE said:


> What about this?


Hes pretty sore on the eyes as well...although, we are more likely to see that dude walking down the street than the other.

Atleast that dude looks happy..hahah. I woulda knocked myself off long ago.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

heres me with half my face coverd.


----------



## raziel933 (Mar 4, 2008)

thats me YAY!


----------



## Redrum (Mar 4, 2008)

*Tamerindo Beach, Costa Rica (Pacific Side) 07/12/04*


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 4, 2008)

Eye have got plenty...
to hide


----------



## raziel933 (Mar 4, 2008)

um nice eye  he he


----------



## flowergurl (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks! Grew it myself...grin......such a smart ass sometimes..but...I ....just...can't....help....myself...


quote=raziel933;601848]um nice eye  he he[/quote]


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

Redrum said:


> *Tamerindo Beach, Costa Rica (Pacific Side) 07/12/04*


You put this pic up to show off your muscles.... .


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> You put this pic up to show off your muscles.... .




You see muscles ? where ? ...LOL just playing


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You see muscles ? where ? ...LOL just playing


Hahaah.... nice fish too I guess. Lol.


----------



## Titania (Mar 4, 2008)

Redrum said:


> *Tamerindo Beach, Costa Rica (Pacific Side) 07/12/04*


 
Wow, great catch, I would be chuffed. Tuna right?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Hate your avatar but wow that is some big fishy. *


Titania said:


> Wow, great catch, I would be chuffed. Tuna right?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*LMAO flowergurl.*
*That was cute.*


flowergurl said:


> Thanks! Grew it myself...grin......such a smart ass sometimes..but...I ....just...can't....help....myself...
> 
> 
> quote=raziel933;601848]um nice eye  he he


[/quote]


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hes pretty sore on the eyes as well...although, we are more likely to see that dude walking down the street than the other.
> 
> Atleast that dude looks happy..hahah. I woulda knocked myself off long ago.


looks like this guy blew up his lab last week


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hate your avatar but wow that is some big fishy. *


Yeah I am gonna have to agree. That is not even a cute puss... maybe Im wrong, but darkness and clammy looking is not something people wanna look at. . Sorry if thats "you." All the other ones were nice though.


----------



## vertise (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Yeah I am gonna have to agree. That is not even a cute puss... maybe Im wrong, but darkness and clammy looking is not something people wanna look at. . Sorry if thats "you." All the other ones were nice though.



Show us a good cute puss pic then. lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

vertise said:


> Show us a good cute puss pic then. lol


I dont wanna piss anyone off. I wouldnt post mine on here anyway... but I could def describe a good one... and that is one that is evenly colored and doesnt have all kinda lettuce/meat hanging outta the taco shell. Im a perv no doubt, and dont mind seeing stuff and def dont like to judge, at the same time though, she knew people would when she put that as her avatar so I guess that doesnt make me a bad guy anyway.
I was just in agreeing with Lacy and giving my opinion about it. 

And im not talking about it anymore either btw. 

.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

one mans trash is another mans treasure lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I dont wanna piss anyone off. I wouldnt post mine on here anyway... but I could def describe a good one... and that is one that is evenly colored and doesnt have all kinda lettuce/meat hanging outta the taco shell. Im a perv no doubt, and dont mind seeing stuff and def dont like to judge, at the same time though, she knew people would when she put that as her avatar so I guess that doesnt make me a bad guy anyway.
> I was just in agreeing with Lacy and giving my opinion about it.
> 
> And im not talking about it anymore either btw.
> ...



You can send me a picture of yours in a PM .. I'll rate it and delete it I swear


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh thanks... Ill keep that in mind next time I want it critiqued. Lol. I actually dont have any close up coot shots at the moment. Either way, Im confident about my coochie.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Oh thanks... Ill keep that in mind next time I want it critiqued. Lol. I actually dont have any close up coot shots at the moment. Either way, Im confident about my coochie.




I'm sure its just fine .. And much respect for NOT showing it .. I feel a true Lady would never put her cooch out there to be rated ..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I'm sure its just fine .. And much respect for NOT showing it .. I feel a true Lady would never put her cooch out there to be rated ..


Pheew... good thing I didnt hit send on the pm then... hahaha Im just playing.

And I agree with you completely.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

I could pm you my sack for you to rate, if you want korvette1977

HAHAHA


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> I could pm you my sack for you to rate, if you want korvette1977
> 
> HAHAHA


You can pm it to me... Ill try not to be mean. . Lol, just playing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> I could pm you my sack for you to rate, if you want korvette1977
> 
> HAHAHA






NO THANKS ..... Thanks for thinking of me but I'll pass Bro...


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> You can pm it to me... Ill try not to be mean. . Lol, just playing.




Start a new thread """RATE MY JUNK"""


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> You can pm it to me... Ill try not to be mean. . Lol, just playing.


I already did... Remember??? You replied with your # immediately... 

Don't pretend you don't remember


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Start a new thread """RATE MY JUNK"""


Good idea. HAHAHA.... if we were on sexitup.org Who knows with all these perv ass threads we have on here. Lol. 
I doubt there would be many posters. I wouldnt post for sure, but I would def hand out constructive criticism where needed.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> I already did... Remember??? You replied with your # immediately...
> 
> Don't pretend you don't remember


Hahaha. Oh ya. High moment.


LMFAO.


so are you sending? Lol. JP.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Good idea. HAHAHA.... if we were on sexitup.org Who knows with all these perv ass threads we have on here. Lol.
> I doubt there would be many posters. I wouldnt post for sure, but I would def hand out constructive criticism where needed.



Im sure I'd chime in also


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hahaha. Oh ya. High moment.
> 
> 
> LMFAO.
> ...


If it weren't the internet, I'd gladly show you my junk. 

But how can I be sure you aren't actually an overweight construction worker named Bob who just pretends to be the gorgeous jamiemichelle? Yeah... I see through your disguise Bob... Won't get any nutpics from me


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> If it weren't the internet, I'd gladly show you my junk.
> 
> But how can I be sure you aren't actually an overweight construction worker named Bob who just pretends to be the gorgeous jamiemichelle? Yeah... I see through your disguise Bob... Won't get any nutpics from me




That would mean she / he would have MANBOOBS OMG ... NOOOOOOOOOOO ..... Ok i changed my mind .. I wanna see her junk ..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> If it weren't the internet, I'd gladly show you my junk.
> 
> But how can I be sure you aren't actually an overweight construction worker named Bob who just pretends to be the gorgeous jamiemichelle? Yeah... I see through your disguise Bob... Won't get any nutpics from me


How did you find out my real name? WTF?


----------



## MMAstoner (Mar 4, 2008)

im confused


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> That would mean she / he would have MANBOOBS OMG ... NOOOOOOOOOOO ..... Ok i changed my mind .. I wanna see her junk ..


Trust me I am all woman. Maybe I will bleep out my face and post some womanly bod shots. With cloths on of course!!!!


----------



## vertise (Mar 4, 2008)

her names bob. get it


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Trust me I am all woman. Maybe I will bleep out my face and post some womanly bod shots. With cloths on of course!!!!


Please do! Ya know... Just to prove you aren't Bob.....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Please do! Ya know... Just to prove you aren't Bob.....


Ive posted pics of my face and body on RIU before. I have a few people on here that I actually talk to as well, as well as someone Ive met on here... although Im not asking anyone to vouch, trust me I am a chick. Lol. I am looking through my pics now.... I think I will just repost one that I had on here already. Only cuz my face is already covered.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

i wounder how many people lie about who they are or what they are on here?


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

No! I've already seen that one... Although I wouldn't mind seeing you at the pool again... Hot stuff for sure. You are a cutie, no doubt... But I'm still thinking too good to be true


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i wounder how many people lie about who they are or what they are on here?








I think there are a few who are fake. I dont really care though its not like we are going to be meeting.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

you are very hot lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I think there are a few who are fake. I dont really care though its not like we are going to be meeting.



Wow .Im Typing one handed ..Tight little body... 8.9


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I think there are a few who are fake. I dont really care though its not like we are going to be meeting.


for what its worth i beleave you. but your right who the fuck care's


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I think there are a few who are fake. I dont really care though its not like we are going to be meeting.





HEY Baby ... You like It DOGGIESTYLE...? Woof Woof


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> No! I've already seen that one... Although I wouldn't mind seeing you at the pool again... Hot stuff for sure. You are a cutie, no doubt... But I'm still thinking too good to be true


This one?




They were actually taken on the same day last october.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fucking FABULOUS! Well... I believe you jaimemichelle, you aren't Bob... You are one beautiful girl


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Wow .Im Typing one handed ..Tight little body... 8.9


Lol. Thanks. Im a mom so I try to keep my womanly figure instead of letting myself go. Bet I can switch it to a 10 though. Not on this thread of course.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

where i live its cold in october lucky girl


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EAT AT THE Y ...I'd go for a ride if the park was open ...LOL just playing ..I'm in love ...


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah that one... Sexy stuff girl... How's it feel? Being able to get any guy you want?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Fucking FABULOUS! Well... I believe you jaimemichelle, you aren't Bob... You are one beautiful girl


Thanks. That could be my younger sister though.. HAHA. just kidding.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 4, 2008)

thats her boys !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> EAT AT THE Y ...I'd go for a ride if the park was open ...LOL just playing ..I'm in love ...


We know, we know....you are in love... lol. 
But thanks for the compliments.



StaySafe420 said:


> Yeah that one... Sexy stuff girl... How's it feel? Being able to get any guy you want?


Flattered, but so not true. Although, I have yet to set my eyes on something and not get it. But I think that is because I am determined.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> where i live its cold in october lucky girl


Oh where I used to live it was warm in October... not here though, got here in November. .


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

Aint Love Grand ?


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Flattered, but so not true.


Oh yeah? SHOW OF HANDS, who here would GLADLY be with jamiemichelle? 

You're very pretty, nothing wrong with knowing it


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Oh yeah? SHOW OF HANDS, who here would GLADLY be with jamiemichelle?
> 
> You're very pretty, nothing wrong with knowing it




If she sat on my face,I'd eat my way to her heart


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> If she sat on my face,I'd eat my way to her heart


That's just wrong


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Oh yeah? SHOW OF HANDS, who here would GLADLY be with jamiemichelle?
> 
> You're very pretty, nothing wrong with knowing it


You are sweet thanks. As Ive said before I have a magnet attatched secretly on me somewhere that attracts liars and cheats...or people who are unavailable.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> That's just wrong



ok I retract that and wave my arm wildly ....


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> If she sat on my face,I'd eat my way to her heart


 lmao


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> If she sat on my face,I'd eat my way to her heart


Hahaah thanks.



StaySafe420 said:


> That's just wrong


Stuff like that doesnt offend me at all. .


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> You are sweet thanks. As Ive said before I have a magnet attatched secretly on me somewhere that attracts liars and cheats...or people who are unavailable.



aint that life ? Your a smart girl.. you'll do fine ...


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

hahaha.. caught ya


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> aint that life ? Your a smart girl.. you'll do fine ...


Yes, I am doing fine. Ive secluded myself from men for months now. Lol. 

Im not kidding either.
.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> You are sweet thanks. As Ive said before I have a magnet attatched secretly on me somewhere that attracts liars and cheats...or people who are unavailable.


Any guy that cheats on you, has got to be smoking some seriously dirty crack rocks. 

We are all liars... Some of us are just worse that others. 

I vote for more pics


----------



## primeralives (Mar 4, 2008)

i shaved my chest when i was a kid.... bad idea..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

Me last summer , In Natural Bridge ,Va On our way to Bonnaroo This place was called 'Foamhedge"







The wizard that protect's It


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Any guy that cheats on you, has got to be smoking some seriously dirty crack rocks.
> 
> We are all liars... Some of us are just worse that others.
> 
> I vote for more pics


My last 2 serious bfs cheated. The last one, cheated because I had to leave for 1.5 weeks and I guess he couldnt keep his d in his pants. You should see how ugly this bitch is. 
The one before that, actually had a gf when he met me, I was the other woman, but I had no clue. He spent every night with me. In between work and college classes he laid the pipe down with her. Wanna know what hurt the most? The reason I figured out he was cheating is cuz his cock smelt like dirty ass pussy. . She musta been working out all day with no shower.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have stopped drinking so that BELLY is 1/2 gone ..


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> My last 2 serious bfs cheated. The last one, cheated because I had to leave for 1.5 weeks and I guess he couldnt keep his d in his pants. You should see how ugly this bitch is.
> The one before that, actually had a gf when he met me, I was the other woman, but I had no clue. He spent every night with me. In between work and college classes he laid the pipe down with her. Wanna know what hurt the most? The reason I figured out he was cheating is cuz his cock smelt like dirty ass pussy. . She musta been working out all day with no shower.


gross


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> My last 2 serious bfs cheated. The last one, cheated because I had to leave for 1.5 weeks and I guess he couldnt keep his d in his pants. You should see how ugly this bitch is.
> The one before that, actually had a gf when he met me, I was the other woman, but I had no clue. He spent every night with me. In between work and college classes he laid the pipe down with her. Wanna know what hurt the most? The reason I figured out he was cheating is cuz his cock smelt like dirty ass pussy. . She musta been working out all day with no shower.





OUCH nasty Hoochy.... ... I cant stand a smelly girl...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

At first glance I truely thought that was stonehenge. Lol. Thats great.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> OUCH nasty Hoochy.... ... I cant stand a smelly girl...


Yeah I know right?!
Well its been 2.5 years since Ive been with him...and just yesterday he sent me a text saying he missed me, hes sorry, he made a big mistake...blah blah blah I dont really give a shit. He can have that stinky ass puss, and dream of my pleasant smelling one. 

Tastes like sugar, smells like water as plies would say.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> My last 2 serious bfs cheated. The last one, cheated because I had to leave for 1.5 weeks and I guess he couldnt keep his d in his pants. You should see how ugly this bitch is.
> The one before that, actually had a gf when he met me, I was the other woman, but I had no clue. He spent every night with me. In between work and college classes he laid the pipe down with her. Wanna know what hurt the most? The reason I figured out he was cheating is cuz his cock smelt like dirty ass pussy. . She musta been working out all day with no shower.


That is some SERIOUSLY fucked up shit! He didn't even wash his cock in between you two? He would go from nasty stinky pussy to yours... wow... What a fuck up. The smell of dirty pussy is one of the worst smells... bet it wasn't hard to pick up. 

Thanks for sharing... I'm going to go wash my penis a few times... Just reading that made me feel dirty


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Me. I'm really a guy.*
*And I steal pics form other grow forums and post 'em here.*


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> That is some SERIOUSLY fucked up shit! He didn't even wash his cock in between you two? He would go from nasty stinky pussy to yours... wow... What a fuck up. The smell of dirty pussy is one of the worst smells... bet it wasn't hard to pick up.
> 
> Thanks for sharing... I'm going to go wash my penis a few times... Just reading that made me feel dirty





So I guess its safe to say that you have that "" Not So Fresh "' Feeling ...


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> So I guess its safe to say that you have that "" Not So Fresh "' Feeling ...


Not as bad as stinky puss did I'm SURE


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Ewww. Oh this isn't about pics any more. *


StaySafe420 said:


> That is some SERIOUSLY fucked up shit! He didn't even wash his cock in between you two? He would go from nasty stinky pussy to yours... wow... What a fuck up. The smell of dirty pussy is one of the worst smells... bet it wasn't hard to pick up.
> 
> Thanks for sharing... I'm going to go wash my penis a few times... Just reading that made me feel dirty


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ewww. Oh this isn't about pics any more. *


Hey now, I'm not the one who made it graphic... I made it... Hygienic


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> That is some SERIOUSLY fucked up shit! He didn't even wash his cock in between you two? He would go from nasty stinky pussy to yours... wow... What a fuck up. The smell of dirty pussy is one of the worst smells... bet it wasn't hard to pick up.
> 
> Thanks for sharing... I'm going to go wash my penis a few times... Just reading that made me feel dirty


Nope he didnt. Im telling you, he really had me fooled... He was with me ALL the time he had no time to take a shower. The day that happened he was going to class for an hour and he came back to my house. Guess he didnt expect me to want some lovin that morning. Oh well.
And what sucks, is I didnt even say a word. Just got off of him as soon as I got a whiff, told him I had stuff to do... spent the day investigating. Eventually got him to give me his email password...but he wanted me to go see his email. Guess he thought that I wouldnt check in the trash part of his mail, where "Mayra" was telling him how much she missed him and wished he wasnt so busy and had more time for her. .


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Not as bad as stinky puss did I'm SURE





Thats just wrong ,, I mean How could you lay down or bend over and spread your junk and have a foul funk spewing from it . I mean Damn...

If it smells like colone leave it alone 
If it smells like Peter, You better not eat her 
If it smells like fish..Pull up a chair and grab a dish ...

...smelly pussy is just wrong


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Nope he didnt. Im telling you, he really had me fooled... He was with me ALL the time he had no time to take a shower. The day that happened he was going to class for an hour and he came back to my house. Guess he didnt expect me to want some lovin that morning. Oh well.
> And what sucks, is I didnt even say a word. Just got off of him as soon as I got a whiff, told him I had stuff to do... spent the day investigating. Eventually got him to give me his email password...but he wanted me to go see his email. Guess he thought that I wouldnt check in the trash part of his mail, where "Mayra" was telling him how much she missed him and wished he wasnt so busy and had more time for her. .


DAMN! You sure have had some bad luck with guys... Maybe you should investigate BEFORE you date? Kinda rhymes... I like it... Lol At least you got a good story out of it... Bet you washed real good knowing that he had been DOUBLE DIPPING! LOL I claim that one too

Well girl, maybe you'll find a GOOD guy... No promises, unless that guy is me  lol You've got time, taking a guy break isn't the worst idea


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> DAMN! You sure have had some bad luck with guys... Maybe you should investigate BEFORE you date? Kinda rhymes... I like it... Lol At least you got a good story out of it... Bet you washed real good knowing that he had been DOUBLE DIPPING! LOL I claim that one too
> 
> Well girl, maybe you'll find a GOOD guy... No promises, unless that guy is me  lol You've got time, taking a guy break isn't the worst idea


Actually I didnt do the deed with him as soon as I smelt the smell. But yeah Im not gonna lie, that day I made an appt to go get my yearly check...7 months early. Luckily I was ok, or there would be a dead man and I would probably be in jail.

Oh and I had to add.... yes I did investigate before we dated! His best friend was my cousins boyfriend. EVERYONE KNEW but me . I was always wondering why his buddy was telling me I should leave him and find someone better.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

One must find one's self , Before One search's for another ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 4, 2008)

and if that fails go to craigslist


----------



## smokingbot (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Fucking FABULOUS! Well... I believe you jaimemichelle, you aren't Bob... You are one beautiful girl



Aren't you the dude saying he was banging the hottest 32 year old milf in his city, and your that impressed??? That's funny.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Actually I didnt do the deed with him as soon as I smelt the smell. But yeah Im not gonna lie, that day I made an appt to go get my yearly check...7 months early. Luckily I was ok, or there would be a dead man and I would probably be in jail.


Yeah, I'm sure that wasn't his first double dip... Smart girl getting tested. 

My best bro slept with a girl who had herpes but didnt tell him... He didnt contract it, but man was he pissed... Killing for that is understandable


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> Aren't you the dude saying he was banging the hottest 32 year old milf in his city, and your that impressed??? That's funny.


GOD You are such a cock! and yes, we had our second date last night... got a problem douchebag? Shut up with that shit


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes I agree bot you are a shit talker. <disappointing> Cuz as far as I know Ive never talked shit towards you. Anyway, I dont give a fuck really


----------



## smokingbot (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Yes I agree bot you are a shit talker. <disappointing> Cuz as far as I know Ive never talked shit towards you. Anyway, I dont give a fuck really


I didn't say anything negative towards you?? I just want this kid to admit he is full of shit. It's funny as hell he's harping you for pictures, but was so determined to not post any of his own.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> I didn't say anything negative towards you?? I just want this kid to admit he is full of shit. It's funny as hell he's harping you for pictures, but was so determined to not post any of his own.


Because THEY AREN'T MY OWN! Don't you get that fuckface? I'm not going to disrespect her like that, and you need to shut the fuck up or leave, because I'm sick of you hounding me over her... Yes, I think she is STUNNING! jamiemichelle has a GREAT body. If SHE wants to post them FUCK YEAH! But she wouldn't want someone else posting em, so go wack off you fucking CHILD


Someone get this guy a girlfriend


----------



## smokingbot (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Because THEY AREN'T MY OWN! Don't you get that fuckface? I'm not going to disrespect her like that, and you need to shut the fuck up or leave, because I'm sick of you hounding me over her... Yes, I think she is STUNNING! jamiemichelle has a GREAT body. If SHE wants to post them FUCK YEAH! But she wouldn't want someone else posting em, so go wack off you fucking CHILD
> 
> 
> Someone get this guy a girlfriend



How do you come to the conclusion that I don't have a girlfriend?? Just because I like calling out some bullshitter on the internet. Post a picture of yourself then, with your handle in it too. I'll tell you if you can get the hottest 32 year old milf in your city.. I don't even need to see your imaginary gf.. I know your some fat boy loser who comes on the internet trying to sound like the shit.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> How do you come to the conclusion that I don't have a girlfriend?? Just because I like calling out some bullshitter on the internet. Post a picture of yourself then, with your handle in it too. I'll tell you if you can get the hottest 32 year old milf in your city.. I don't even need to see your imaginary gf.. I know your some fat boy loser who comes on the internet trying to sound like the shit.


Because you don't... Girls wouldn't go for such a douchebag. Here ya go dick lips, taken earlier today. 

By the way, your opinion means shit, I'm sure you are the fatty behind the computer screen. I'm posting this for all the ladies  

My woman says I look "Sweet". I'm okay with that


----------



## magicdude22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I think we need to get an admin to ban internet tough guys. come on guys callin someone a fat fuck or a drippy cunt isnt gettin you any where lol, also its frustrating to the non shit talkers


----------



## smokingbot (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Because you don't... Girls wouldn't go for such a douchebag. Here ya go dick lips, taken earlier today.
> 
> By the way, your opinion means shit, I'm sure you are the fatty behind the computer screen. I'm posting this for all the ladies
> 
> My woman says I look "Sweet". I'm okay with that


looks about right, you look about as cocky as you seem.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

magicdude22 said:


> I think we need to get an admin to ban internet tough guys. come on guys callin someone a fat fuck or a drippy cunt isnt gettin you any where lol, also its frustrating to the non shit talkers


I'm not the internet tough guy... Hell... I'm a NICE guy! But this dude wont stop harassing me and it's really started to piss me off


----------



## smokingbot (Mar 4, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> I'm not the internet tough guy... Hell... I'm a NICE guy! But this dude wont stop harassing me and it's really started to piss me off



Dude stop being so emo, I remember another thread where someone said the weed in your avatar looked like shit and you crapped your pants.. and had a hissy fit.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> looks about right, you look about as cocky as you seem.


Thanks for your input, now could you please find something better to do with your time than give me shit for being happy I found an awesome woman? 

That'd be great


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> Dude stop being so emo, I remember another thread where someone said the weed in your avatar looked like shit and you crapped your pants.. and had a hissy fit.


Dude, shut up... Just shut up, or I'm going to alert a mod about you harassing me


----------



## magicdude22 (Mar 4, 2008)

please no more nonsense. Here is a picture of me to get us back on 
track


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 4, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> looks about right, you look about as cocky as you seem.


So where is your pic now bot?? Just curious. and I dont think he looks cocky. . Id def hit it and Im sure many other ladies on this thread would as well.


Here we were posting away... and someone had to come ruin it with bs. Suprizing.


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 4, 2008)

i gotta see this. a pic of bot. i have so many different fat computer nerd images in my head right now


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 4, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> So where is your pic now bot?? Just curious. and I dont think he looks cocky. . Id def hit it and Im sure many other ladies on this thread would as well.
> 
> 
> Here we were posting away... and someone had to come ruin it with bs. Suprizing.


You're sweet, thank you  

And yeah, we were having great conversation before that interruption. Oh well


----------



## Dubbuh (Mar 4, 2008)

smokin bot is a homo don't even argue with him he just keeps pullin dumb shit out of his ass no matter how much you lay the smack down on him


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 4, 2008)

i dont know whats worst... people calling people out on the interenet, or people responding back to that person callin them out, for christ sake, who gives a fuck, what are you gonna start a war over this shit? this was a bomb thread, then someone has to go fill it up with bull shit words.... ugh. The Tylenol Codein got me moody... i effin broke me ankle and foot on tha same leg!!! 

Me and Baygeen of the Crest Creepaz in tha studio. THIZZ OR DIE!






Me at Knoxberry Farm in Cali... Flippin off that blasted roller coaster camera.. it caught a GOOFY pic of me tha first time, so i wanted revenge.






I love it when crack heads ruin pictures... 






"In fact, I Wear Many Hats, Im a rapper, capper, punk bitch slapper..." - Mac Dre







Here's my homie's birfday present i painted him







Read it and Wheep... Baygeen and J Digg$ On my Beat Makin machine.... AkA my laptop..


----------



## Dubbuh (Mar 4, 2008)

haha yeah that dude totally ruined the pic of u and that chick.......haha i hate that shit


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 4, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> haha yeah that dude totally ruined the pic of u and that chick.......haha i hate that shit


that tottally looks like this real crack head i used to know
he thought he was black
like for real
he told us he was black
and he was white
he called my best friend wonderbread haha
he told me he only graduated from 8th grade
haha crazy white people


----------



## Redrum (Mar 5, 2008)

Titania said:


> Wow, great catch, I would be chuffed. Tuna right?


Yes that's a nice little Yellow Fin.. Thanks! We sliced it up right there on the boat and with a little wasabi..wooohoo damn fine eating. Sorry for the muscles pic though but its all I could remember posting elsewhere and could gain access to.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hate your avatar but wow that is some big fishy. *


So we finally catch a glimpse of Lacy.....


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Start a new thread """RATE MY JUNK"""


Actually i think we should start a porn section. Everyone can post pics of themselves OR their favorite porn images. I'm sure that Zeke will help back me up on this one...


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Trust me I am all woman. Maybe I will bleep out my face and post some womanly bod shots. With cloths on of course!!!!


No Clothes, No Clothes....you can even lie and say that it isn't you...


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hahaah thanks.
> 
> 
> Stuff like that doesnt offend me at all. .


Good because that's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


(sorry for all the posts but I've been gone for a few days.


----------



## Titania (Mar 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Hate your avatar but wow that is some big fishy. *


Funny it kind of looks like the face on your avatar.

If you don't like it, don't look.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 5, 2008)

Titania said:


> Funny it kind of looks like the face on your avatar.
> 
> If you don't like it, don't look.


Wow... Dissing Lacy is a quick way to get banned... YOU need to learn RESPECT! 

Lacy, YOU are awesome!


----------



## Titania (Mar 5, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Wow... Dissing Lacy is a quick way to get banned... YOU need to learn RESPECT!
> 
> Lacy, YOU are awesome!


 
I was being humorous. Although she/he did say they hated my avatar, which was upsetting.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

Why do you care...it wasn't even you?


----------



## Titania (Mar 5, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Why do you care...it wasn't even you?


 
Or is it?


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 5, 2008)

here is my crew from work, im on the left.
i own and run a aftermarket harley shop. fun shit


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 5, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Wow... Dissing Lacy is a quick way to get banned... YOU need to learn RESPECT!
> Lacy, YOU are awesome!


Word X's 2.

It was gross and you cant help but look, but ya it doesnt matter what peoples avatars are. I like the new one mucho better .


----------



## Titania (Mar 5, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Word X's 2.
> 
> It was gross and you cant help but look, but ya it doesnt matter what peoples avatars are. I like the new one mucho better .


 
Which one are you reffering to? I change them so often. I like the new 1 too, thanks


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

her pussy was fine most girls have lips.


----------



## Titania (Mar 5, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> her pussy was fine most girls have lips.


Praise him praise him praise the ever lasting lord. Thanks!


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 5, 2008)

ida hit it.....


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

Me too...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 5, 2008)

Titania said:


> Which one are you reffering to? I change them so often. I like the new 1 too, thanks


I like the one you have up now. I did not like the one with the taco meat hangin out the shell...sorry...
And yes, all chicks have "lips" lol.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

So what if I made my avatar a big picture of my cock...would that be cool?


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> that tottally looks like this real crack head i used to know
> he thought he was black
> like for real
> he told us he was black
> ...


Haha, he tries to rap too... lol, he sucks... he's my neighbor...


----------



## Redrum (Mar 5, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> So what if I made my avatar a big picture of my cock...would that be cool?


no a photochoped picture of your cock would not b kewl. 
sorry but u set yourself up for that one bud.


----------



## Titania (Mar 5, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Me too...





drobro23 said:


> ida hit it.....





bwinn27 said:


> her pussy was fine most girls have lips.


 
The public have spoken.


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 5, 2008)

wow wat avatar did i miss? lol...


----------



## Titania (Mar 5, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> wow wat avatar did i miss? lol...


Bad day to go commando.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

you need a dick to understand why a little extra lip is good . its who the pussy is attached too that matters to me lol.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 5, 2008)

Dif strokes for dif folkes...


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 5, 2008)

word...... buttttt, idk, i dont like that turned out pussay, some strippers look good, but dey shit like blehhhhhhhhh.. i dont wanna go advanced but there would be tha barf smiley there.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Dif strokes for dif folkes...


thats the piont im trying to make thank you.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

That shit looks like it just got beat up........





























But I'd still hit it...


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 5, 2008)

but i love sex.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

Who doesn't...


----------



## Pizip (Mar 5, 2008)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

Pizip said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


how you doing pizip i havent seen you forever.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

heres a few stoppie pics from last season! 

"front tire wheelies" <for the newbs that dont know what a stopie is


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 5, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> heres a few stoppie pics from last season!
> 
> "front tire wheelies" <for the newbs that dont know what a stopie is


Why the fiddy? Ever tried one on a busa? It's a little more fun... I think


----------



## primeralives (Mar 5, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> heres a few stoppie pics from last season!
> 
> "front tire wheelies" <for the newbs that dont know what a stopie is


stoppie..... its called an endo


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 5, 2008)

primeralives said:


> stoppie..... its called an endo


it's called both


----------



## Heruk (Mar 5, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I think there are a few who are fake. I dont really care though its not like we are going to be meeting.


damn
can we meet though?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 5, 2008)

primeralives said:


> stoppie..... its called an endo


stoppie,endo..same shit!



StaySafe420 said:


> Why the fiddy? Ever tried one on a busa? It's a little more fun... I think


yah man i got a honda 900rr all stunted out..shes a beast though!..i wanna get an f4i cause there so small and light...its all about the circle wheelies!...theres a pic of my bike somewhere in this thread..but here it is again!


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

Well I was gonna upload some more pics of myself, but it says that they're too large so fuck it.......


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 5, 2008)

here's me in sri lanka last year. and this amazing rock called Sigiriya with a palace on top.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2008)

shnkrmn said:


> here's me in sri lanka last year. and this amazing rock called Sigiriya with a palace on top.



looks really beautiful there.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

yes it looks awsome must have been a awsome time


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 5, 2008)

yes, it is. I'd love to go back but their civil war is pretty bad again.


The indian ocean is out there somewhere. . . . .


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 5, 2008)

That's fuckin awesome dude.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, not as awesome as rubber johnny. . . . .



Erniedytn said:


> That's fuckin awesome dude.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 5, 2008)

COOL PICTURES! Very beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks man.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

truely awsome. i hope you get to go back someday thanks for the cool pic's


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you. I have thousand of pix lol. Don't mean to hijack this thread though. Someone post a picture of themselves!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

shnkrmn said:


> Thank you. I have thousand of pix lol. Don't mean to hijack this thread though. Someone post a picture of themselves!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dont worry this thread has been hijacked alot atleast this is about something cool lol. heres one of half my head im kinda stoned lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 5, 2008)

Lol, I was just shy of the attention. Hey! I know you! j/k


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 5, 2008)

ya i took those pic's for you lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 5, 2008)

yea but you were shorter, browner and toothless!


----------



## Stealing (Mar 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is what happens when i'm alone with women.....View attachment 53647


 
hahaha some funny shit man, I never got why women always like to put makeup on guys.. I had a few gf's that suggested she put some on me, I did it once yet never again lmao.


----------



## Stealing (Mar 5, 2008)

Picture of me not too long ago, yea i'm a hotshot.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 6, 2008)

shnkrmn said:


> Well, not as awesome as rubber johnny. . . . .


HAHAHA...everbody likes Rubber Johnny!


----------



## daddychrisg (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok here is a fun shot, this climb is usually done in four rope lengths.....That is if you use a rope......LOL...I hope you all enjoy, because I sure did!


----------



## trippyhippy (Mar 7, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> Ok here is a fun shot, this climb is usually done in four rope lengths.....That is if you use a rope......LOL...I hope you all enjoy, because I sure did!


damn you'd be fucked if you blazed up right before that


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 7, 2008)

sometimes if i get the right weed, i perform better at sport.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> damn you'd be fucked if you blazed up right before that


your very cute if thats you in your avatar trippyhippy and you look nice and stoned lol


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 7, 2008)

stop talkin about my gf.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> your very cute if thats you in your avatar trippyhippy and you look nice and stoned lol




I bet thats a FUN ride ...


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 7, 2008)

i will kill.


----------



## daddychrisg (Mar 7, 2008)

*damn you'd be fucked if you blazed up right before that

*_I was on a natural HIGH....The crux "the hardest part" of that climb comes at about 100ft off the deck, once you make it past that then you are committed to finishing what you started...Ohh so good! If I had the life style that I used to have, and I could play on rock as I wished, then I live off of endorphins not THC..._


----------



## trippyhippy (Mar 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I bet thats a FUN ride ...


lol what the hell?


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 7, 2008)

What the hell indeed..


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 7, 2008)

*DANCE PARTY!!!!*


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

it would be fun lol i dont know whats going on lol


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Mar 7, 2008)

Jamiemichelle I have a pool you can float around in if you like 




but its down the street at this apratment complex and I have to jimmy the lock on the pool gate to get in but if the pool guy isnt around (he usually is on mon, wed, and fri) we could hang around for about an hour until the apartment manager shows up to throw us out (like she usually does)

I'm game if you are


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

any girls from boston here? not that im looking just woundering.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 7, 2008)

right


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> right


lol or is anyone from boston? i want to start a grow club lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> lol or is anyone from boston? i want to start a grow club lol


im on the outskirts of boston...im really not to comfortable with saying exactly where im at...but i can get to boston within 30-45 min driving.
u should recruit people all over new england!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> im on the outskirts of boston...im really not to comfortable with saying exactly where im at...but i can get to boston within 30-45 min driving.
> u should recruit people all over new england!


that would be cool


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 7, 2008)

dude im in new hampshire


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> dude im in new hampshire


thats where i want to grow lots of woods. not many places to grow here in the city.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 7, 2008)

yea dude its nice.......
ive done it now for 5 years scatered around..never got caught other then a few deer eatin 'em up...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

i wish we could get a small crew together thats trust worthy.


----------



## daveg1i (Mar 7, 2008)

dude aint easy..
i got one other guy..well 2 others and thats all you need really..


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 7, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i wish we could get a small crew together thats trust worthy.


thats what ive been wanting for a LONG time. so hard to find people you completely trust when it comes to growing.. you just never know. but ya i on the other side of the country anyway.


----------



## kayasgarden (Mar 7, 2008)

damn bwinn and i was not invited?????


----------



## Goodtimes (Mar 7, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> oooo how did i miss this one??!?!
> 
> me and the Beatles....
> 
> ...


Sexy! Sexy!  HALLA!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 7, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> damn bwinn and i was not invited?????


your a must kaya you know that. when ever someone wants to get a little trust worthy crue im there. kaya you would be my first pic.


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 7, 2008)

trust no one.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 7, 2008)

Ser0 Products said:


> trust no one.


Word. I dont trust anyone completely...when I do, Im always disappointed... so I stand by those words.


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 7, 2008)

yepp...


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Mar 7, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Word. I dont trust anyone completely...when I do, Im always disappointed... so I stand by those words.


Its nice when you can trust someone completely seems like there are very few of them out there anymore.

trusted my ex completely for over 13 years and then she screwed me so royally I thought the devil himself had posessed her

Its ok though I'm still giving people a chance. Its all on an individual basis and if I stop believing in the human race then the selfish buttholes of the world Win. 

and Im not about to let that happen. lifes too short


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 7, 2008)

that's wen you lose, is when you give people a chance, no one deserves a chance... just have aquantinces... works out best.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 8, 2008)

I gave Mary Jane a chance... and we've been in love ever since


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 8, 2008)

i trust everyone.. whats not to trust.. i take full responsibility for my own happiness..

Not trusting somebody is putting unfair expectations and demand son THEM...

Let live and let live... life is easy when you let people do what they want to do

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 8, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Word. I dont trust anyone completely...when I do, Im always disappointed... so I stand by those words.



I wish you'd trust me and and send me a gang load of pictures of your super hot self! 

iloveyou


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Word. I dont trust anyone completely...when I do, Im always disappointed... so I stand by those words.


thats to bad. i trust alot of people not with everything but with alot and in my 28 years of living ive done ok. it's better to have loved and lost then to have not loved at all. i live by those words.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 8, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> thats to bad. i trust alot of people not with everything but with alot and in my 28 years of living ive done ok. it's better to have loved and lost then to have not loved at all. i live by those words.


Ive been screwed over a lot pretty much by everyone Ive ever trusted. Including my own parents. My Dad committed suicide and before that he was a liar of a Dad... and my Mom is a slut, druggie, selfish c***. She has stole from me and lied to me more times than I can think. 
People who I have called friends have some how always taken my kindness and took advantage of it...and almost every guy I have been with finds someway to make our whole relationship a lie, til they fall in love with me...by then its too late though because I can forgive, but I do not forget. I let people know from the beginning of any relationship friends or men, that trust is something that is very important to me. Though my last bf cheated while I was gone for only 1.5 weeks while drunk, and my supposed best friend grabbed my boyfriends junk one night thinking he wouldnt tell me. People I attract to are just straight up shady. Just thought I would give you my perspective of it. 

Even though I say I trust no one, I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt. Maybe its because I am fairly street smart I feel I can pick up on how a person is the first moment I meet them. Yet still, as I said I usually dont trust my own gut and give them the benefit of the doubt then eventually end up getting screwed. 

Thats why I said the people who are my TRUE friends I can count on one hand. I have plently of friends... just not people I would trust with my secrets.


----------



## trippyhippy (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ i can relate too much to that. I used to have the perception that you should trust your parents. But i was eaisly fooled when i found out both of them we're drug dealers and invite people into my house and constantly steal shit.

when i moved to Ohio i was naive to think everyone should be trusted, untill time and time again i got screwed over.. even my BEST friend.. i still have doubts in the back of my head that she might steal something, or betray me some how.

i believe you should beware of everyone you come into contact


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

sorry to here that. but there are people i trust and people i dont. i like to know someone first before i trust them. you have to earn my trust i dont just hand it out. same with respect.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 8, 2008)

Being screwed over or lied to is a mind set.. it is ONE's own choice to be screwed over or cheated.... if you belive that you are entitled to something or that you know what the truth is... or that you OWN something then t is always.. ALWAYS inevitable that YOU will get screwed over.. ... If you respect people, you will also disrepect people. and when you disres[pect people, you disrepect yourself..

I just stick to loving people.. I remember that I am responsible for my own happiness... I treat others how I wanted tt be treated.. and i have done some bad shit in my life.. so NOW when somebody does something bad to me., I am aware that THEY DON'T REALLY want to be a bad person.. they don;t really want to try and hurt me.. and I treat them with the love and compassion that I want when i accidentally fook up....

It is hard enough policing myself.. I don;t want to police other people...

I am not saying that bwinn's or trippy hippy, or jamie's perspectives or methods are wrong, I am just saying that letting life do its thing and being responsible 100% for my own steady stable state of LOVE works best for me.. It requires a lot of work and concentration and dedication.. but it really makes life a hilarious laughable JOKE in even the most dire circimstances...

ilove all 3 of you


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 8, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Being screwed over or lied to is a mind set.. it is ONE's own choice to be screwed over or cheated.... if you belive that you are entitled to something or that you know what the truth is... or that you OWN something then t is always.. ALWAYS inevitable that YOU will get screwed over.. ... If you respect people, you will also disrepect people. and when you disrespect people, you disrepect yourself..


Not true when you are just a child... I didnt ask my parents to screw me over. I dont believe I am entitled to anything from anyone. Thats the mindset I have. I dont go out of my way ever to be rude to someone. Quite often I hear I am too nice, giving and caring. 
Either way that is a positive way to look at things. Im not trippen over it all I was just saying my point of view on trust. If I let everything thats happened to me in my life bother me Id probably be in a looney bin. But I love my life. I really do. Minus Illinois. I hate it here. But I will move back to Cali or Hawaii and be happy with where I live as well!! I just love the outdoors and during this weather its kind of hard to go swimming in the ocean or hiking to a waterfall. With all that, I think I would be the happiest lady in the world.


----------



## KillHit (Mar 8, 2008)

smokinn


and 


the gf


----------



## KillHit (Mar 8, 2008)

im fairly new.... but i love weed as much as the next grower


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

lets put out a *Calendar of plant pic's *


----------



## KillHit (Mar 8, 2008)

theres already a thread for that... like 2 threads away from this


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

i thought i was in that thread when i wrote that and since when does this thread stick to topic?


----------



## KillHit (Mar 8, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i thought i was in that thread when i wrote that and since when does this thread stick to topic?


your absolutely right! what you posted was just a proposition... no big deal. post away.


----------



## Mulltie (Mar 30, 2008)

me.. not so confortable about the face thing.. 
tis a public furom


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks its me Im a FARMER

So ladies do you like my HUGE inDICA leaves..LOL


----------



## willRavage (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's me, wayy too sober.


----------



## growingmom (Mar 30, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Looks its me Im a FARMER
> 
> So ladies do you like my HUGE inDICA leaves..LOL
> 
> Yup...hot hot hot.....


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 30, 2008)

lololol...I said inDICA..LOL


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 30, 2008)

willRavage said:


> Here's me, wayy too sober.



DANG... we kinda look alike.

trippy...


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 3, 2008)

willRavage said:


> Here's me, wayy too sober.



more like wayyy too cute


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> more like wayyy too cute


ur the cute one!


----------



## willRavage (Apr 3, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> more like wayyy too cute


..........................


----------



## Ranken (Apr 3, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> more like wayyy too cute


sobor or not girl you got my vote 11 out of 10


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 3, 2008)

I like to go camping. Get out of the car, turn on the water and hit the lake. Its a tough way to live, someone's gotta do it. VV


----------



## smokinjs (Apr 3, 2008)

wow. not what i expected for vv. are you reading the bible there?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 4, 2008)

Probably some sex novel. VV


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 4, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> wow. not what i expected for vv. are you reading the bible there?


the indoor outdoor grow bible...


----------



## growingmom (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with VV but I don't have to go anywhere for the lake..cause I have the best veiw from my dining room


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 4, 2008)

growingmom said:


> I agree with VV but I don't have to go anywhere for the lake..cause I have the best veiw from my dining room


sorry if i sound rude but DAMN UR SEXY!
MILF!!!!
MILF!!!!
MILF!!!!
MILF!!!!
MILF!!!!
MILF!!!!
MILF!!!!
MILF!!!!
MILF!!!!


----------



## growingmom (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank You...(I think).


----------



## HoLE (Apr 4, 2008)

growingmom said:


> I agree with VV but I don't have to go anywhere for the lake..cause I have the best veiw from my dining room


 
beautiful view,,,,and the lake looks nice too )

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 4, 2008)

growingmom said:


> Thank You...(I think).


ur verry welcome


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 4, 2008)

growingmom said:


> I agree with VV but I don't have to go anywhere for the lake..cause I have the best veiw from my dining room


clear lake ?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 4, 2008)

HoLE said:


> beautiful view,,,,and the lake looks nice too )
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


yeah what he said


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> clear lake ?



i was thinking the exact same thing. 


dear miss growingmom,

can we come over and go skiing? i have lots of hash. 

thank you,


fdd


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 4, 2008)

growingmom said:


> I agree with VV but I don't have to go anywhere for the lake..cause I have the best veiw from my dining room


Beautiful, the lake is nice too. I want that view out the back, just off the terrace, but on the Ocean.


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 4, 2008)

damn vv you look alot diffrent than i thought you would


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey, it takes me a long time to color my hair white like that. VVlol


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 4, 2008)

VV you have a motorhome?

Me TOO!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 5, 2008)

No, its a travel trailer. Thats the first one we had the new one is a park model 40 with a tip out for the bedroom and living room/dining area. If I traveled like you do the motor home would be the way to go. My mom had one, it was nice, she also had a 5th wheel and truck at that time, actually bought the motor home to to help her sister out. The traveling we do out of state is hotels and airplanes, usually rent a car and eat at McDonalds. lol VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok, so this is one of three I could find were I was standing up. The young man was an Foriegn Exchange High Schhol Student from Azerberjan, a former Soviet State. His parents are both Doctor's, they recieve a salary of $10.00 a month, Faud's father grows potatoes to supplement this income. He was going home this day, and he didn't think I was going to get back from my run in time to see him go. And... yes that is my wife, I love my wife.  Uhh...my hair is a little longer now, and Chris doesn't dye her hair like I do. lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 5, 2008)

you look like my next door neighbor ray. i agree with everyone else on here. you are not how i pictured you to look. i pictured a guy into punk rock, who looked like sid vicious or johhny rotten lol.


----------



## tanker2 (Apr 5, 2008)

only just found this thread but here i go lol

*DEEP BREATHE*


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 5, 2008)

This is me in Washington state back in December about to go get some Mango...


----------



## Dr High (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok well the Doc wants in everyone showed a pic.. lol here i go...

http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z145/d2gods2000/IMG_0450.jpg

http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z145/d2gods2000/IMG_0449.jpg

Did i mention? i was very high after a cone


----------



## growingmom (Apr 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> 
> dear miss growingmom,
> ...


It's not clear lake..not sure where that is... But hey anytime ya'all make it to Michigan ya can come and go skiing. We do alot of barefootin too. Back of the ski boat say's Foot Fetish.lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 7, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Ok, so this is one of three I could find were I was standing up. The young man was an Foriegn Exchange High Schhol Student from Azerberjan, a former Soviet State. His parents are both Doctor's, they recieve a salary of $10.00 a month, Faud's father grows potatoes to supplement this income. He was going home this day, and he didn't think I was going to get back from my run in time to see him go. And... yes that is my wife, I love my wife.  Uhh...my hair is a little longer now, and Chris doesn't dye her hair like I do. lol



Did you ever get the foreign exchange student blazed up


----------



## Stormfront (Apr 7, 2008)

eh why not i'll post a pic, i don't have anything to hide lol


lookin cool...and slightly stoned


and trying to be artistic


----------



## HoLE (Apr 8, 2008)

lemme see,,my pic of me stoned on acid at 16,,no no no,,a pic of me roofing,,nawwwwwww,,how about a pic of me,,,,in California,,,,,,,,,,,,gettin high with fdd2blk,,yeahhhhh,,thats the ticket

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## goatamineHcL (Apr 8, 2008)

hole your voice doesnt match your face


----------



## HoLE (Apr 8, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> hole your voice doesnt match your face


Hole rips out his vocal cords,,,,,damn beer

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## goatamineHcL (Apr 8, 2008)

lol you just sound alot younger


----------



## HoLE (Apr 8, 2008)

goatamineHcL said:


> lol you just sound alot younger


thxs goatamine,,,,,they say 40 is the new 20

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Dr High (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW this is the shit man! you stoned with FDD id love to join


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 9, 2008)

DANG!!! great picture HOLE!!!


----------



## Buzzkill (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW! Hole and FDD tokin it up. How long were you in california chillin with FDD?


----------



## DWR (Apr 9, 2008)

Hole god damn.... 

Thats the coolest pic i have ever see'n people smoking joints... ^^

hehehehe thats fdd in the background... ^^ whahahaha so cool !!!!!! 

And this guy looks like Chuck Lidell 







Got a little Chuck in ya ^^ 

hehehe and this is me ^^







yeah i got freccles... i hate em ^^


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, here's me doing what I love... 


Sitting... where's my tea!?


----------



## Stormfront (Apr 9, 2008)

damn my pics were weak, i shoulda put up the ones of me getting stoned...like this one...


----------



## t dub c (Apr 9, 2008)

Allright, I figure Ive been here long enough. Here is a pic from a couple of summers ago.... Can anybody guess who the weed grower/me is? and no Its not buddy with the dreads, well ,it is(grower) but isnt me.


----------



## DWR (Apr 9, 2008)

the one with the dog chain on ?

the one on the left hand side looks like a devil with white eyes ^^


----------



## HoLE (Apr 9, 2008)

the girl,,back left

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## t dub c (Apr 9, 2008)

HoLE said:


> the girl,,back left
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Hey I aint no lady bro.


----------



## t dub c (Apr 9, 2008)

DWR said:


> the one with the dog chain on ?
> 
> the one on the left hand side looks like a devil with white eyes ^^


Thats what I thought too, laughed my ass off.


----------



## t dub c (Apr 9, 2008)

HoLE said:


> the girl,,back left
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Shes a freaky biaaa.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 9, 2008)

my bad,,but you said not the guy with the dreads,,well sort of,,so I thought maybe the girl with dreads,,anyway nice to put faces to the names huh,,,,HoLE now knows which one you are,,but wil see if anyone gets it

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 9, 2008)

growingmom said:


> It's not clear lake..not sure where that is... But hey anytime ya'all make it to Michigan ya can come and go skiing. We do alot of barefootin too. Back of the ski boat say's Foot Fetish.lol


Do you have a fishin boat too?? They wrote a song about Barefootin, eh? Uhhh......some of us don't have to go to Michigan, my trailer is between Remus and Barryton. VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 9, 2008)

growingmom said:


> It's not clear lake..not sure where that is... But hey anytime ya'all make it to Michigan ya can come and go skiing. We do alot of barefootin too. Back of the ski boat say's Foot Fetish.lol


Do you have fishin boat too?? Uhh....some of us don't have to go to Michigan We camp in Mecosta.VV


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

my guess is your the dude in the middle of the picture. with the grey shirt.


----------



## t dub c (Apr 9, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> my guess is your the dude in the middle of the picture. with the grey shirt.


Thats a damb good guess.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

does that mean I'm right?

it's funny cause alot of the people in that picture look familiar to me, but I don't live anywhere near B.C., canada. I'm in the US


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 9, 2008)

T Dub C you guys look like a bunch BC'ers. Hippies.... Just playin bro


----------



## t dub c (Apr 9, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> T Dub C you guys look like a bunch BC'ers. Hippies.... Just playin bro


Fecking rights!!!!!


----------



## t dub c (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey who you calling hippies, c** crew yo. Im taking this pic.


----------



## t dub c (Apr 9, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> does that mean I'm right?
> 
> it's funny cause alot of the people in that picture look familiar to me, but I don't live anywhere near B.C., canada. I'm in the US


 
Yah your right, but there is kinda two grey shirts?.....


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah there are, I just noticed that, but the lighter one is the one I was talking about, and I don't see that person (you) in the second picture, cause you said your taking that one.


----------



## t dub c (Apr 9, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> yeah there are, I just noticed that, but the lighter one is the one I was talking about, and I don't see that person (you) in the second picture, cause you said your taking that one.


You got it bro. right on the button.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

nice! do I win something??? j/k.

i have a nak for that kind of thing i guess..


----------



## t dub c (Apr 9, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> nice! do I win something??? j/k.
> 
> i have a nak for that kind of thing i guess..


 
Yah bro you win a rep point. enjoi.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

t dub c said:


> Yah bro you win a rep point. enjoi.


haha nice....
thank you my ganja friend.

here's to you


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 9, 2008)

T dub I can smell the Nag Champa from here


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 9, 2008)

hahaha , , THANKS?!?


DWR said:


> And this guy looks like Chuck Lidell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 9, 2008)

worst pic ever..

besides for the mass amout of muscles... I see no resembelance...


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

how do you see no resemblence? the chin structure and eye structure are identical.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL he's my.. Dad?!?


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> LOL he's my.. Dad?!?


that would be sweet, to have chuck lidell as your dad.... and if you were a little kid, bringing him on the show "my dad is better than your dad"

I could see it now.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 9, 2008)

I am 'Hairy like Bear'


----------



## growingmom (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah..I can kinda see the whole chuck..thing now...lol


----------



## bush basher (Apr 9, 2008)

heres me on my hols!


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 9, 2008)

well, hey. some say chuck is hot.. THEREFORE I AM!!


----------



## t dub c (Apr 9, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> T dub I can smell the Nag Champa from here


How did you know that nag is our fav? You sure know your B.C.ers. You must be a retired hippie matt.


----------



## StaySafe420 (Apr 9, 2008)

I like snowboarding


----------



## bwinn27 (Apr 9, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> I like snowboarding


cool i try to go a couple times a year. where are you boarding in that pic?


----------



## Cookieisbaked (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## StaySafe420 (Apr 9, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> cool i try to go a couple times a year. where are you boarding in that pic?


Jackson Hole, WY


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 9, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Jackson Hole, WY


Ive been there a few times man


----------



## StaySafe420 (Apr 9, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Ive been there a few times man


I love JH, awesome place. Lots of powder and lots of snow bunnies


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 9, 2008)

mmmmmm . . bunnies


----------



## emjoi (Apr 10, 2008)

holy shit *dankdalia is hawt*


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 10, 2008)

^^^^
way
to
catch 
up!!
L
O
L


----------



## DWR (Apr 10, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> worst pic ever..
> 
> besides for the mass amout of muscles... I see no resembelance...


they eyes.... the nose... the forehead.... ^^

* choke * Just got the joke


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 10, 2008)

last year.






a nite out before the clubs
-jason


----------



## smokingbot (Apr 10, 2008)

Me and my dude serving in Iraq home on a week leave... hadn't seen him in over 2 years


----------



## Tokesalot (Apr 10, 2008)

This is me on high as balls. lol. Straight n3rd


----------



## Cookieisbaked (Apr 10, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> careful what uo post Aine Walsh now we have your name and face


it's a common name I don't have brown hair (old pictures) anymore and you have no idea where I live.

I think I'm ok


----------



## kalredkrypto (Apr 10, 2008)

heres me


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 10, 2008)

a suit and a baseball hat,hmmm


----------



## kalredkrypto (Apr 10, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> a suit and a baseball hat,hmmm


whats wrong with that lol


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 10, 2008)

I dont know, Ive worn plenty of hats in my time, a good amount of suits too, but never at the same time


----------



## kalredkrypto (Apr 10, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> I dont know, Ive worn plenty of hats in my time, a good amount of suits too, but never at the same time


haha i'm always wearing a fitted hat, reminds me of the hood i moved out from, SOUTHSDE JAMAICA QNZ! lol 50 cent got shot 3 blocks from my house ): hah oh well im out the hood! surburban now! hehe


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 10, 2008)

kalredkrypto said:


> haha i'm always wearing a fitted hat, reminds me of the hood i moved out from, SOUTHSDE JAMAICA QNZ! lol 50 cent got shot 3 blocks from my house ): hah oh well im out the hood! surburban now! hehe


me too 
i stay fitted
g - up


----------



## kalredkrypto (Apr 10, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> me too
> i stay fitted
> g - up


new era all the way!


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 10, 2008)

You are originally from the US right jasonloc?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 10, 2008)

im juss wondering if everyone from south korea talks like that


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 10, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> im juss wondering if everyone from south korea talks like that


lived in atlanta georgia for 8 years on a student visa. graduated highschool from here.
moved the korea with all my growing knowledge 
-jason


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 10, 2008)

ok, that explains it


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 10, 2008)

evil toker, hehe.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm gonna pass on any bar-b-que's at your house.


I just saw the picture! I laughed. I posted.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 10, 2008)

here is me but please dont mind the tat's, i was young and full of hate. i am very peaceful and tolerate of other cultures now. i am also looking for babysitting and house sitting jobs if anyone is interested. i also like to help take care of elderly people.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> evil toker, hehe.


hello,....unabomber?


----------



## Dr High (Apr 10, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> here is me but please dont mind the tat's, i was young and full of hate. i am very peaceful and tolerate of other cultures now. i am also looking for babysitting and house sitting jobs if anyone is interested. i also like to help take care of elderly people.



This guys looks fucking messed up man!! and STONED!


----------



## mr j2 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm the one on the left. My hairs longer now though, and more full. But really, I'll try to post a pic after I get a new camera.


----------



## Buzzkill (Apr 10, 2008)

Heres me. Im wearing the harley shirt.


----------



## Buzzkill (Apr 10, 2008)

MMMMMMM crawdads.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 13, 2008)

Buzzkill said:


> Heres me. Im wearing the harley shirt.


looks like good times man,,cheers

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## defeatedtea (Apr 13, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> ^ tis me


hahahaha PABST!!
thats the OG hobo stuff haha thats legit though.


----------



## Cleatusmadmedoit (Apr 13, 2008)

mr j2 said:


> I'm the one on the left. My hairs longer now though, and more full. But really, I'll try to post a pic after I get a new camera.




My spooooon is toooooo big lmao


----------



## Dr High (Apr 13, 2008)

Cleatusmadmedoit said:


> My spooooon is toooooo big lmao


i am a baaanaaaanaaa


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 16, 2008)

Buzzkill said:


> Heres me. Im wearing the harley shirt.



looks like my last trip to the bayou


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 16, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> looks like my last trip to the bayou


When ya makin' another one? New Orleans could use some GK, and I could use some GK goodies... not those kind, I'm a guy dude!


----------



## VTXDave (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 17, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> not those kind, I'm a guy dude!



lol


how about you pick me up your plane?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 17, 2008)

VTXDave said:


>


you look like this outdoor grower in nor cal...


----------



## VTXDave (Apr 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> you look like this outdoor grower in nor cal...


 I'm just an outside grower's (seamaiden) assistant.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> lol how about you pick me up your plane?


How much you got on gas? Haha.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Stormfront (Apr 17, 2008)

lol i wanna post a boob shot of myself now...but i think i need to grow them first

EDIT: btw looks like belly dancing curvature...props if you do it


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 17, 2008)

drink milk


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 17, 2008)

dankdalia said:


>


and then... like a gift from the heavens... a picture arrives...

iloveyou


----------



## Stormfront (Apr 17, 2008)

milk didnt work just got me more likely to have strong children when the condom breaks...lol


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> and then... like a gift from the heavens... a picture arrives...
> 
> iloveyou


I think I may be picking up Dalia first GK... sorry.  Don't worry about gas Dalia!


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 17, 2008)

> and then... like a gift from the heavens... a picture arrives...*-GK*


it was for the haters


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 17, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> I think I may be picking up Dalia first GK... sorry.  Don't worry about gas Dalia!


dude... I don't mean to be a dick. but I just got a knew red 1985 honda elite scooter... and as you can see, I am on my way to her house..


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 17, 2008)

^^^hahahahaha

<3


----------



## Stormfront (Apr 17, 2008)

not that im asking for anything, but what do your followers get, since you have so many on here? i mean haters get a pretty good pic...im surprised GK hasn't made a similar comment yet...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a feeling this thread is about to get going . again..

dalia... 

ummm.... it can get cold sometimes on the scooter... bring a sweat shirt..

iloveyou


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 17, 2008)

me getting a lap dance from some hoes for the g's.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 17, 2008)

i have the perfect sweat shirt!!

it says green rules.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 17, 2008)

the one your friend is wearing with the pink stripes is nice... although, it is only half a sweatshirt... lol


----------



## Stormfront (Apr 17, 2008)

lol GK may be out of luck if Socata is flying by in my new purchase, i gotta work-but enjoy the brownies!







ps wish i could afford it...or the scooter for that matter...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 17, 2008)

hey storm..

i got the scotter used on craigslist... thougt i was getting a great deal. until i went to get it registered... lol.. the dude owed 746 dollars in reg fees.. 10 years of late reg... the lady at the DMV swept a few charges under the carpet and i got it for $476...

FOOK.. that was lame.. plus I paid 800 for the scooter.....

so then I went back to the guys house... he was broke as fook. I could tell by the lack of furniture and his jaw was grinding like a crack head.. he only had $150... oh well..

i really like the scooter 

hope dalia likes it too


----------



## Stormfront (Apr 17, 2008)

lol i hope you beat him up and dragged him behind your scooter cruising at 26 mph, that'd teach him to stiff you.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 17, 2008)

red is my favorite color


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 17, 2008)

i suspect you will be the red scooters favorite passenger


----------



## SocataSmoker (Apr 17, 2008)

Hahaha you peoples! Stormfront whats this new purchase of yours eh?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 17, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> me getting a lap dance from some hoes for the g's.


are there any more pictures in this series or exhibit?

iloveyou


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 17, 2008)

leave it to the Garden Knowm


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 17, 2008)

damn dalia, you really know how to make a good virtual entrance.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 17, 2008)

hahahaha .


----------



## alexdunaba (Apr 18, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> are there any more pictures in this series or exhibit?
> 
> iloveyou


hehe. DVD porn is better.


----------



## schoolie (Apr 19, 2008)

Failed milk picture but you can see my flashy new hair cut.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

Jack Johnson?


----------



## schoolie (Apr 20, 2008)

hahaha, I've never got that before but I see it in that picture. Even though I don't think I normally look like him:


----------



## Biggravy22 (Apr 20, 2008)

I Would But I Afraid Its Gonna Get Romoshopped


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 20, 2008)

I love all the glass and assault rifle box in the background.. Reminds me of my place=)


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 20, 2008)

i love jack johnson...like i would have his babies.


i like your roor too!!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> i love jack johnson...like i would have his babies.
> 
> 
> i like your roor too!!!


i like your roor too


----------



## emjoi (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## dankdalia (Apr 22, 2008)

^^^^^you're a cutie.




Garden Knowm said:


> i like your roor too


i like your roor too, ;]


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 30, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> and then... like a gift from the heavens... a picture arrives...
> 
> iloveyou






Smoking body.. Show more Pictures...


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 30, 2008)

dankdalia said:


>


OUCH... HURT ME .........................PLEASE.....LOL Nice body


----------



## zeke907 (Jul 24, 2008)

The never ending decision. Must find photo that is suitable. lol. I will be back with something. Although I should not be worried. I am a legit MM patient. lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2008)

pictures always make me look bald .........


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> OUCH... HURT ME .........................PLEASE.....LOL Nice body



a bodies worth a thousand words.. as a mouth is worth 1000 BJs


----------



## KushKing949 (Jul 24, 2008)

me and johnny richter from the kottonmouth kings in san dimas CA 6/24/06


----------



## KushKing949 (Jul 24, 2008)

thought i would add one more.........me blowin out kush smoke


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

i dont even have to post one... look at my avatar...


----------



## bl33b (Jul 24, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Me and my boxer! He loves pot


HAHA! i have a boxer too and he also loves pot


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

Put down that camera and give them kids some money!


Garden Knowm said:


> filming in honduras


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

i saw socal trash in san dimas... 
it was fuckin siick..
drinkin and smokin blunts on stage in a parking lot with cop every where.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 24, 2008)

One day, maybe that will happen where I live.


AnitaNuggs said:


> i saw socal trash in san dimas...
> it was fuckin siick..
> drinkin and smokin blunts on stage in a parking lot with cop every where.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

it will some day! look up MASSES!!!


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jul 25, 2008)

me b4 a big ass party...

http://a642.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/4/l_340b9b9ac3d8cfed6610f2b3ac309999.jpghttp://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=124352043&albumID=0&imageID=19948868#a=0&i=19948912


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey, you kinda look like the guy in the avatar. I too have a myspace...but I won't tell what my sn is so bleh! My avatar is good enough.


hyphyjoose said:


> me b4 a big ass party...
> 
> http://a642.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/4/l_340b9b9ac3d8cfed6610f2b3ac309999.jpg


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

i got a myspace too. but yea.. i dont show shit... that like life. easy way to get busted.


----------



## KushKing949 (Jul 25, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> i saw socal trash in san dimas...
> it was fuckin siick..
> drinkin and smokin blunts on stage in a parking lot with cop every where.


haha so cal trash that fool cant rap hes a bro wanna be rapper haha


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> haha so cal trash that fool cant rap hes a bro wanna be rapper haha


shit was fun as fuk


----------



## KushKing949 (Jul 25, 2008)

i wouldnt doubt it all concerts are fun


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

raggamuffins fest was kinda wack this year...


----------



## KushKing949 (Jul 25, 2008)

i have no idea what that is..........i went to edc this yr that was fun as fuck


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey, you kinda look like the guy in the avatar. I too have a myspace...but I won't tell what my sn is so bleh! My avatar is good enough.


thats cuz i AM the guy in the avatar. lawl 

and idc about myspace, i don't grow, and none of this shit can be used against me unless i get held up..and i'm slowly getting out of my recreational use phase. i just enjoy the good company here  why dont u add me stoney? or not.. ur probably too paranoid


----------



## Code420 (Jul 25, 2008)

I doubt its at all safe to post but I doubt anyone would be able to trace it back to me either so heres a few.
Out in the virgin islands where the drinking age was 18 WOOT!





The cougars were prowling that night  lol





probably the funnest time in my life.


----------



## blinkykush (Jul 25, 2008)

my new pit and i at the pier getting rays LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

I shall, then .Better send your myspace again.


hyphyjoose said:


> thats cuz i AM the guy in the avatar. lawl
> 
> and idc about myspace, i don't grow, and none of this shit can be used against me unless i get held up..and i'm slowly getting out of my recreational use phase. i just enjoy the good company here  why dont u add me stoney? or not.. ur probably too paranoid


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> my new pit and i at the pier getting rays LOL


he is soooooo cute!!
boy or girl?


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 25, 2008)

Code420 said:


> I doubt its at all safe to post but I doubt anyone would be able to trace it back to me either so heres a few.
> Out in the virgin islands where the drinking age was 18 WOOT!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks like a funn ass time..i cant wait for spring break next year..haha hows the beer in the virgin islands looks like a knock off of corona aand hows the smoke?


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 25, 2008)

i take that back about the corona part..it doesnt look athing like it..hehe im stoned


----------



## Code420 (Jul 25, 2008)

It is a knock off of corona lol, tastes almost exactly the same but with more of a bite. I got about 1 and a half grams for like 50$ it was better than mids but not quite regs. At the time I was just happy to have some smoke but it was a rip off. We made it last about 3 days which was enough I guess. Great time but the food and everything was really expensive. I got the plane tickets round trip for 400$ total.


----------



## DWR (Jul 25, 2008)

yo code 420 you look like bob lazar ......


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 25, 2008)

Please respect me for looking like this,


----------



## Code420 (Jul 25, 2008)

dwr said:


> yo code 420 you look like bob lazar ......


*I am bob lazar
Reverse engineering the alien anti aging technology was totally worth it....but seriously if I look like him my self esteem is fucked 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

_*You don't.I think you're cute.*_


Code420 said:


> *I am bob lazar
> Reverse engineering the alien anti aging technology was totally worth it....but seriously if I look like him my self esteem is fucked
> *


----------



## Code420 (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*You don't.I think you're cute.*_


Thanks Stoney, you de-fucked my self esteem lol
you have nice lips and pretty eyes so I'm sure your not too bad yourself


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> one of my better days.......View attachment 53676



LOL FDD thats exactly how imagined you look


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Noone has sprayed me with holy water yet.


Code420 said:


> Thanks Stoney, you de-fucked my self esteem lol
> you have nice lips and pretty eyes so I'm sure your not too bad yourself


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 25, 2008)

my wife and i with pato banton


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 25, 2008)

i have a feeling im going to be sorry i did this.....

here i am performing with pato banton at a record release party...

YouTube - Pato Banton and Nick


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Ha ha, thats cute.


nickfury510 said:


> i have a feeling im going to be sorry i did this.....
> 
> here i am performing with pato banton at a record release party...
> 
> YouTube - Pato Banton and Nick


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 25, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> i have a feeling im going to be sorry i did this.....
> 
> here i am performing with pato banton at a record release party...
> 
> YouTube - Pato Banton and Nick



LOOKS like a blast .. +REP You go Boy


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

^^^^^^^There's trouble.^^^^^^^


korvette1977 said:


> LOOKS like a blast .. +REP You go Boy


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> ^^^^^^^There's trouble.^^^^^^^





Where ..... ????????? .Looking around ............


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

I do dont not sniff the coke i smoke the sensimilla

LOVE THAT SONG


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

All right. I'm paranoid about posting pics on the net of myself.And I think there should only be so many ugly pics on the net.I will post one.Then I will delete it.Get a good look cuz thats all you're gonna get.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> All right. I'm paranoid about posting pics on the net of myself.And I think there should only be so many ugly pics on the net.I will post one.Then I will delete it.Get a good look cuz thats all you're gonna get.



What did I blink and miss it ... ?


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

lets see
judgment time


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm afraid. Alright here goes,in five minutes, it's gone.EDIT...times up.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm afraid. Alright here goes,in five minutes, it's gone.




Stoney is a Hotty .. I'd do ya ... .....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Three more minutes to go.


korvette1977 said:


> Stoney is a Hotty .. I'd do ya ... .....


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Three more minutes to go.




Sounds like an e bay auction............... what the bid up ta ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Ha...they'd pay me to take it down..and I'm editing it now.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm afraid. Alright here goes,in five minutes, it's gone.



mmm gothy lol

just kidding im married you didnt hear that


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Everybody think's I'm goth..I'm not...I'm just pale and I like eyeliner, lol.


mjetta said:


> mmm gothy lol
> 
> just kidding im married you didnt hear that


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Everybody think's I'm goth..I'm not...I'm just pale and I like eyeliner, lol.


HAHA lol, thats not a bad thing, ive always been a fan a nice smooth light skin

sensual it is


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Three more minutes to go.


I think he got "done: within the two


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 25, 2008)

Its all "Pink" on the Inside


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive lived my life by that mantra


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

LOl.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## skiskate (Jul 25, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> i have a feeling im going to be sorry i did this.....
> 
> here i am performing with pato banton at a record release party...
> 
> YouTube - Pato Banton and Nick


That was actually awesome to watch! His music is really good.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Here ya go G.K Ps maybe i missed it did stoney post a pic??????
Its the lips stoney Me as me!!!!!!PEACE
*


----------



## skiskate (Jul 25, 2008)

Hydro are those recent or old pics?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 25, 2008)

*8 Years but i just keep gettin better lookin!!!!!lol*


----------



## skiskate (Jul 25, 2008)

Haha nice! If you dont mind me asking did you go to other countries on the carrier?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

What a cutie. Yeah I posted on for five minutes.Then I had mercy and removed it.


hydrotech364 said:


> *Here ya go G.K Ps maybe i missed it did stoney post a pic??????
> Its the lips stoney Me as me!!!!!!PEACE
> *


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

mjetta said:


>


no one cares about my eye


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Did I miss something?


mjetta said:


> no one cares about my eye


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

ya thats my eye


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

whats ur eye?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

WHere?????????????


mjetta said:


> ya thats my eye


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 25, 2008)

skiskate said:


> Haha nice! If you dont mind me asking did you go to other countries on the carrier?


*Man ive been so many places its unreal!!!!all over the world!!!!!too many places to even mention,got pics though!!!!!got one with a deadly shiner from fighting on acid in korea!!!alot of memories most good some bad!!!!*


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

can you guys seriously not see that pic?

what the hell?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Show us again. And we wanna see the whole face.Take it down if you're paranoid.


mjetta said:


> can you guys seriously not see that pic?
> 
> what the hell?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> What a cutie. Yeah I posted on for five minutes.Then I had mercy and removed it.



*Fuck,fuck,fuck send me one pleeeeaaasseee????????????*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, it's not that important.


hydrotech364 said:


> *Fuck,fuck,fuck send me one pleeeeaaasseee????????????*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Aint it a shame to be,Shot down in flames!!!!!!*


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Show us again. And we wanna see the whole face.Take it down if you're paranoid.


i didtn take it down, weird well here


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

lmao. looks like an eye.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> lmao. looks like an eye.



its my eyeball


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

lmao well i didnt think it would be your finger...

you know the cops can scan your eye pic and they'll have your name and address? lmao jk


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> lmao well i didnt think it would be your finger...
> 
> you know the cops can scan your eye pic and they'll have your name and address? lmao jk


really?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

lmfao no i'm jk...

or am i?


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL im gonna go stoney style and delete it now

but youhave to admit

my eye is sexy


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

haha i was really just kidding..

yes sexy eyes lmao..


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> haha i was really just kidding..
> 
> yes sexy eyes lmao..


Sexy *eye*, its singular


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

yea but just because you posted one eye doesnt mean i cant imagine what the other looks like!


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey!!!

no internet flirting

unless that you in your avatar

then its cool


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

haha i'm not flirting,
it is my pic. but still i was just playin!


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

im married dont worry i wont become an internet stalker  :0


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

mjetta said:


> im married dont worry i wont become an internet stalker  :0


LMAO can i have your permission, i need to put that in my signature...
its ok. i have a bf that lives with me


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

Should we have my wife and your bf fight

it would be so fun lol


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

hahaha wanna tape it?

so can i use your quote?


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> hahaha wanna tape it?
> 
> so can i use your quote?


what

i knew you were a popo


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

just kiddin ya


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

haha tape the fight! 
i hate the five-0


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

do your thing


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

What a handsome eye you have.


mjetta said:


> i didtn take it down, weird well here
> 
> View attachment 158544


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

thank you you too


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

sorry guys im too vagina to post real pics of myself


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

lmao.. i guess..


there is little metal things on the bottem of my computer.. and i'm wearing a skirt and they burn me or something its weird.. (its a mac)


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> lmao.. i guess..
> 
> 
> there is little metal things on the bottem of my computer.. and i'm wearing a skirt and they burn me or something its weird.. (its a mac)


dude.......



what


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

i dunno i just know my computer is hurting me and the only thing i thought of when i looked at the bottem was the metal things... 
maybe they get heated?


----------



## mjetta (Jul 25, 2008)

your computer gets hot yes

thats why theres fans

make sure theres no beetles down there biting you


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

mjetta said:


> your computer gets hot yes
> 
> thats why theres fans
> 
> make sure theres no beetles down there biting you


LMAO!!! 
UHHHHHH well yea... but there is little metal pieces on the bottom and they get hot..

.... maybe they shock me


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

no its little june bugs biting you

then they hide when you look

how icky is that


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

omg! i hate june bugs!!!
what are those big brown things that fly around at night in the summer?


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)

june bugs

they sound like little helicopters when they fly boy you


for the rest of the night you will be paranoid about tiny june bugs biting your feet

and then put your feet on the couch, convincing yourself your not scared


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

omg! i'm gunna have nightmares!
i haaate june bugs!!!!
they get stuck in my hair...


----------



## mjetta (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

mjetta said:


>


omg thats sooo disgusting!


----------



## skiskate (Jul 26, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *Man ive been so many places its unreal!!!!all over the world!!!!!too many places to even mention,got pics though!!!!!got one with a deadly shiner from fighting on acid in korea!!!alot of memories most good some bad!!!!*



Thats crazy man, i plan on joining the canadian navy after im done with college.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 27, 2008)

Me and my pal Krysteena in Vegas








Me and some guy passed out at a slot machine







Halloween 2006







Not me, but I had to share!


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 27, 2008)

^^^^ lmao!!!!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 27, 2008)

bbqchip said:


> ^^^^ lmao!!!!!


i ditto that!


----------



## zeke907 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll told you I would be back wit something. So, here it is>


----------



## zeke907 (Jul 31, 2008)

trippyhippy said:


> ^^ i can relate too much to that. I used to have the perception that you should trust your parents. But i was eaisly fooled when i found out both of them we're drug dealers and invite people into my house and constantly steal shit.
> 
> when i moved to Ohio i was naive to think everyone should be trusted, untill time and time again i got screwed over.. even my BEST friend.. i still have doubts in the back of my head that she might steal something, or betray me some how.
> 
> i believe you should beware of everyone you come into contact


Preach baby girl. I agree with that to the fullest, but there comes a time when you can't and shouldn't let your past experiences dictate your future interactions. People grow up, and change their ways, not everybody, but most people grow up, and get over that bullshit of stealing and fucking people over. My Father was also a drug dealer, but could read and judge people very well, maybe it was from being a dealer, he could just read people. 

But I do agree with having some kind of guard up against the bullshitters in life, and drugs, not weed, drugs make people do stupid and thoughtless shit, that don't make it alright, but lets you know that drug users are more prone to do dumb shit.


----------



## Benassi (Jul 31, 2008)

Mmmmmmm


----------



## DWR (Jul 31, 2008)

Benassi said:


> Mmmmmmm



style........


----------



## madmaty (Jul 31, 2008)

heres me taken around xmas with my very favorite gift


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

madmaty said:


> heres me taken around xmas with my very favorite gift


DEAGLE?kiss-ass


----------



## madmaty (Jul 31, 2008)

yes Desert Eagle .50 action Express


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

do you use it to blow up cars with a single shot?

I would lol


----------



## madmaty (Jul 31, 2008)

no lol I use it for "hunting"


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

jeez is there anything left to eat after that thing gets it?


----------



## madmaty (Jul 31, 2008)

i have only actualy gotten to fire it a few times i live in Canada and it is on the prohibited list as it is a barrel length of 152.4 mm (about 6 inches) and the legal limit is 105 mm (about 4.14 inches)


----------



## born2grow (Jul 31, 2008)

madmaty said:


> i have only actualy gotten to fire it a few times i live in Canada and it is on the prohibited list as it is a barrel length of 152.4 mm (about 6 inches) and the legal limit is 105 mm (about 4.14 inches)


Wow that sucks! I would have thought they would be more worried about a shorter barrel that is easier to conseal!

Hunting seasons just around the corner!!!! Can't wait myself!!!! Good luck to you if you go.


----------



## madmaty (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks i don't actually use it for hunting but that is how it had to be listed on the permit tho I don't think i would ever hunt with a hand gun I personally use an M4 Carbine for hunting obviously not on full auto I actually have the older one that only has semi auto and 3 round burst So I hunt strictly with semi auto


----------



## born2grow (Jul 31, 2008)

I live in a shotgun or muzzleloader only hunting area no rifles, have to go north about 100 miles to use rifles here. I have an 8mm mauser for upnorth.

I use a muzzleloader for around home, Only one shot but, it's so damn accurate and good out to around 200 yards. Where a shotgun is only good to about 100 or so.


----------



## madmaty (Jul 31, 2008)

I hunt on private property and If i am not mistaken the M4 is on the restricted list in Canada I am not sure I am fully licensed to own almost anything except RPG and the javelin missile system witch i really want to just to say i have I am an avid collector of all things weapons guns swords knifes so when they say I cant have something it pisses me off and no matter whos hands you put money in they are never going to allow people to have them legaly


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 31, 2008)

mjetta said:


> i didtn take it down, weird well here
> 
> View attachment 158544



I challenge your eye and raise you with my eye!


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

its on now


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 31, 2008)

Muahahahaha!  Do it.. kiss-ass


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

I've got ya both beat, because my avatar is both eyes, plus I have a pair of lips in my sig.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

ToeBird says no one beats this picture, both my toe, and a bird


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 31, 2008)

Fine, I'll go for the gusto then... I'll post my "I traded my cleverness for bewilderment" picture. 








Where I'm going ganja is legal so no need to worry anymore, thank God! Now everyone knows the face behind the name, woo hoo.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

you look basic.

You look like someone who would sing this song

YouTube - Everyday Normal Guy

In a good way of course


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute bird...fat little toe...I want to pop it.


mjetta said:


> ToeBird says no one beats this picture, both my toe, and a bird
> 
> View attachment 162006
> 
> View attachment 162007


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

You look so young and innocent.


SocataSmoker said:


> Fine, I'll go for the gusto then... I'll post my "I traded my cleverness for bewilderment" picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Cute bird...fat little toe...I want to pop it.


LOL fat little toe? Laughing hard now. but you cant pop it its not a zit. only gentle tickles around my little guy, hes sensative


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

My fingeys are long and slender


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 31, 2008)

mjetta said:


> LOL fat little toe? Laughing hard now. but you cant pop it its not a zit. only gentle tickles around my little guy, hes sensative


 ......i think thats all i have to say about that one...


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

Which part the zit or the toe?

Is it really that funny looking?


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 31, 2008)

mjetta said:


> you look basic.
> 
> In a good way of course



Haha, I love living simple and easy man... nothing special about me, motherfucker!  Except my sexual performance is excellent. 



Stoney McFried said:


> You look so young and innocent.


Don't I though?  I figure it'll pay off when I'm old, I'll still look pretty young!  I'm hard though, reallll hard... like Mike Tyson.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

Say Hi to Murray


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jul 31, 2008)

*resounding* Hi Murrayyyy. 


He reminds me of Howard Stern.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

I didnt see a zit.You've never had your toes popped?


mjetta said:


> Which part the zit or the toe?
> 
> Is it really that funny looking?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> *resounding* Hi Murrayyyy.
> 
> 
> He reminds me of Howard Stern.


 Yea ,, Murray is going to the groomers next week .. get him a bath and a shave


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

Pretty hands...I never did get half moons on my fingernails...anyone else not have them?


mjetta said:


> My fingeys are long and slender


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute doggy.


korvette1977 said:


> Yea ,, Murray is going to the groomers next week .. get him a bath and a shave


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Cute doggy.



He is an Old Man .. Murray is 11 almost 12
Smart as a whip ..
Lazy as Hell.....


----------



## mjetta (Jul 31, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I didnt see a zit.You've never had your toes popped?


Oooh, you meant that kinda pop, ya i pop toes lol. im slow obviously



Stoney McFried said:


> Pretty hands...I never did get half moons on my fingernails...anyone else not have them?


thank you, i like them too


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 31, 2008)

Give him a break...he's old...get him a woman.


korvette1977 said:


> He is an Old Man .. Murray is 11 almost 12
> Smart as a whip ..
> Lazy as Hell.....


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 1, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> *resounding* Hi Murrayyyy.
> 
> 
> He reminds me of Howard Stern.


 
SocataSmoker, you from Alaska? That's my hometown, and stomping ground.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 1, 2008)

zeke907 said:


> SocataSmoker, you from Alaska? That's my hometown, and stomping ground.



Moving to Anc. in a little less than 4 weeks... finally a state where I can be free with the ganja!


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Aug 1, 2008)

there's most of me (that's NOT my room, I know someone is gonna question why I have a straightener and a bunch of hair products in my room)


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 1, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Moving to Anc. in a little less than 4 weeks... finally a state where I can be free with the ganja!



are you flying your plane?


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 1, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> are you flying your plane?


I wish bud! I just put in my "two weeks" notice to my boss even though he already knew I was moving back in May. I'm going to miss it  My uncle and I are proposing to go in together on a plane when he retires in 2011... you'll get your ride!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> I wish bud! I just put in my "two weeks" notice to my boss even though he already knew I was moving back in May. I'm going to miss it  My uncle and I are proposing to go in together on a plane when he retires in 2011... you'll get your ride!


now i'm really confused. you aren't flying anymore?


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now i'm really confused. you aren't flying anymore?



Nope... not after I move. I never really saw myself doing it for a career anyways, I just got extremely lucky to meet a guy who liked me well enough to want me to fly for him even though I used cannabis. I don't think I'll find another person like that in AK so I will unfortunately have to wait until I purchase my own plane to be able to fly _and_ smoke. No real worries though, my main love lies in cannabis... I'm going to school for botany and environmental science and hope to give my skills to the legalization movement. Since AK is a medical state I might be able to do some sort of studies in my own lab if I can secure money from NORML and MPP. I will have to talk to them of course, and this is also years away but it is what I plan to do.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 1, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Nope... not after I move. I never really saw myself doing it for a career anyways, I just got extremely lucky to meet a guy who liked me well enough to want me to fly for him even though I used cannabis. I don't think I'll find another person like that in AK so I will unfortunately have to wait until I purchase my own plane to be able to fly _and_ smoke. No real worries though, my main love lies in cannabis... I'm going to school for botany and environmental science and hope to give my skills to the legalization movement. Since AK is a medical state I might be able to do some sort of studies in my own lab if I can secure money from NORML and MPP. I will have to talk to them of course, and this is also years away but it is what I plan to do.


just dont smoke while flying man, im sure you dont. but its not fair to the passengers. nam sayin???


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 1, 2008)

Haha nope I don't smoke while flying, I take a few hits before leaving for work to calm my ADHD and I'm good.


----------



## Robert520 (Aug 2, 2008)

high as the sky....in the sky theres an adventure in and of itself i wish i could do that but im hella scared of heights so i wont set foot on a plane


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 2, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Haha nope I don't smoke while flying, I take a few hits before leaving for work to calm my ADHD and I'm good.


You could get those pills and get pop a few on the plain and your good to go..itll be the best plane ride youve ever had


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 2, 2008)

ohhh sorry didnt read the whole thread..hehe your talking about your own plane..nvm dont take those pills, you might crash into a mountain up in ak


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 2, 2008)

Hahaha! Yes, east of Anchorage is nothing BUT mountains... very dangerous for any pilot sober much less high


----------



## jahman2222 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hows the fishing up there..do you fish?..man thatd be great to live up there for me..just chillin out looking at mountains smoking a j..thats the life..also goin up in the mountains and smoking a j haha!..sorry im just talkin bullshit im stoned


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 2, 2008)

It's amazing as I've heard, I need to learn how to fly fish.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 2, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> It's amazing as I've heard, I need to learn how to fly fish.


holy shit you can fly a fish? thats fuckin awesome


----------



## born2grow (Aug 2, 2008)

mjetta said:


> holy shit you can fly a fish? thats fuckin awesome


Hehehehe Good one!


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 2, 2008)

mjetta said:


> holy shit you can fly a fish? thats fuckin awesome



Hahahaha, yeah man, what do you think they hand out those seaplane ratings for?!


----------



## mjetta (Aug 2, 2008)

Crrreeepppy


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 2, 2008)

mjetta said:


> Crrreeepppy


Did someone 'shop a propeller onto that fish or am I just seeing things?


----------



## born2grow (Aug 2, 2008)

mjetta said:


> Crrreeepppy


 That reminds me of some video i seen where guys are driving a boat down a river and large fish were jumping out of the water everywhere and hitting the guys on the boat....I think they were japanese carp?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 2, 2008)

Now ya see it, now ya don't.


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 2, 2008)

There I am on the yellow R6, this was my first race, it was so much fun! Wish I could still afford it, man talk about an expensive hobby!! Maybe some day I'll get smart and figure out how to make this new hobby pay for that expensive old hobby... 


PS I added a second photo of my girl out there whooping some ass too! She's on that green bike by herself.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 2, 2008)

New pic in avatar is me, I just fiddled with it to make it look kinda cartoony so I'm not as recognizable.Bleh.


----------



## born2grow (Aug 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> New pic in avatar is me, I just fiddled with it to make it look kinda cartoony so I'm not as recognizable.Bleh.


Probably not a bad idea...i could never put my picture up here...to parinoid! paranoid? Whatever spelling..lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 2, 2008)

Me too...thats why I fiddled with it.


born2grow said:


> Probably not a bad idea...i could never put my picture up here...to parinoid!


----------



## wackymack (Aug 2, 2008)

here i am






thats an awesome 767


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 2, 2008)

Your head is sooooo smooth!


wackymack said:


> here i am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wackymack (Aug 2, 2008)

i get that alot


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 2, 2008)

wackymack said:


> i get that alot


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 2, 2008)

wackymack said:


> thats an awesome 767


737-700!!!


----------



## wackymack (Aug 2, 2008)

they mustve updated there engines cuz they look like 767 engines


----------



## sidngroovennude (Aug 2, 2008)

cat 789 makes any man look like a midget.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 3, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Nope... not after I move. I never really saw myself doing it for a career anyways, I just got extremely lucky to meet a guy who liked me well enough to want me to fly for him even though I used cannabis. I don't think I'll find another person like that in AK so I will unfortunately have to wait until I purchase my own plane to be able to fly _and_ smoke. No real worries though, my main love lies in cannabis... I'm going to school for botany and environmental science and hope to give my skills to the legalization movement. Since AK is a medical state I might be able to do some sort of studies in my own lab if I can secure money from NORML and MPP. I will have to talk to them of course, and this is also years away but it is what I plan to do.


This sounds like a damn good idea. And being born and raised in Anchorage, I can definitely see something like this making a movement towards change. There is not such a big fuss about the MM in AK, it just is what it is. I mean it goes thru it's changes, but it's nothing like california where people are actively and regularly working towards a positive change, and structure for it to work. You know what I mean. Kudos to you my man, and I think you could find a gig flying even with your smoking preference. People are real cool up there, and very understanding. Good luck in whatever you choose to do.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 3, 2008)

jahman2222 said:


> Hows the fishing up there..do you fish?..man thatd be great to live up there for me..just chillin out looking at mountains smoking a j..thats the life..also goin up in the mountains and smoking a j haha!..sorry im just talkin bullshit im stoned


Fishing is primo, like the buds used to be. lol. No, that is very true, nice drive down the highway, with beautiful scenery heading to the river, me and my brother, and a few friends. Riding, smoking a blunt or two, and listening to some music, good times man good times.


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> New pic in avatar is me, I just fiddled with it to make it look kinda cartoony so I'm not as recognizable.Bleh.


That's sikk!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2008)

sidngroovennude said:


> cat 789 makes any man look like a midget.


you drive those? fuckin' awesome.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 3, 2008)

zeke907 said:


> This sounds like a damn good idea. And being born and raised in Anchorage, I can definitely see something like this making a movement towards change. There is not such a big fuss about the MM in AK, it just is what it is. I mean it goes thru it's changes, but it's nothing like california where people are actively and regularly working towards a positive change, and structure for it to work. You know what I mean. Kudos to you my man, and I think you could find a gig flying even with your smoking preference. People are real cool up there, and very understanding. Good luck in whatever you choose to do.


Thanks bud, well said! I bought a 15' Precision kayak up there so I'll have something to do first thing when I arrive. No tellin' where this road will take me


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 4, 2008)

hmm im bored...so im gonna post a pic of myself...


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> hmm im bored...so im gonna post a pic of myself...View attachment 163988




Post some more ...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Post some more ...


only4u baby!!! u lyke fried chikin?! me 2!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> only4u baby!!! u lyke fried chikin?! me 2!!!




ouch hurt me


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is Me

Happy







Here Is Me Pissed With The Hubby


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> ouch hurt me


 i dont think u culd handle meeee


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> Here is Me
> 
> Happy
> 
> ...



Looks like your into that sex that you choke the person till just before they pass out ... Lucky guy ..Pretty girl


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 4, 2008)

FDD-You are younger than I thought! Very nice...
Korvette-I read your posts all the time(I like em)
put a pic up!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> View attachment 164045


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


>



I have lost my beer belly that pic is from last year


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 4, 2008)

You know I was sitting here waiting
Very nice....I didn't realize you guys were so young...that is a good thing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> You know I was sitting here waiting
> Very nice....I didn't realize you guys were so young...that is a good thing.




On my way to old ................................


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> On my way to old ................................


Aren't we all.

Hey, you know the belly thing...some of us girls like men WITH a belly, atleast I know I prefer a nice big belly...


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 4, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> Aren't we all.
> 
> Hey, you know the belly thing...some of us girls like men WITH a belly, atleast I know I prefer a nice big belly...



Mine aint big anymore .wear a size 34 pants .. I quit drinking beer .. I dont have a six pack.. I got a 12 pack


----------



## Amsterjammin (Aug 4, 2008)

belly's gonna get ya!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 4, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Mine aint big anymore .wear a size 34 pants .. I quit drinking beer .. I dont have a six pack.. I got a 12 pack


Damn, oh well...
I guess good for you though.
I think a belly on a man is nice. It makes them look cuddly...and lovable.


----------



## moon47usaco (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is me living the good life... =]

LOL... =P


----------



## mjetta (Aug 4, 2008)

Back of my head (im not bald anymore)


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 5, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Mine aint big anymore .wear a size 34 pants .. I quit drinking beer .. I dont have a six pack.. I got a 12 pack



had 3 beers at the beach.. a couple days ago.... hadn't had a beer or any alcohol in a few months.. I think I will wait another few months.... just slows me down and makes me piss a lot...


iloveyou


----------



## sarah22 (Aug 5, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> only4u baby!!! u lyke fried chikin?! me 2!!!


omg those are some big boobs...lol. i love big boobs...i wish mine were that size...


----------



## Benassi (Aug 5, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> omg those are some big boobs...lol. i love big boobs...i wish mine were that size...


*Advice dog says:





*


----------



## looselikeanoose (Aug 5, 2008)

Me? ^Look up^. =D


----------



## trippymonkey (Aug 6, 2008)

uhh i don't know how to make it smaller. haha


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 6, 2008)

trippymonkey said:


> uhh i don't know how to make it smaller. haha



Your eyes....  beautiful! If that _*IS*_ you...


----------



## trippymonkey (Aug 6, 2008)

lmfao it's me. hence why i scribbled all over my face to cut some of it out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2008)

trippymonkey said:


> lmfao it's me. hence why i scribbled all over my face to cut some of it out.


that worked really well.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 6, 2008)

Noone will ever know now...you just totally saved your ass with that slick move


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

Look!Multiples!they'll never catch me now!


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 6, 2008)

Holy shit stoney you just totally threw 'them' off track now!! This cloning shit has got to stop.. lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

Here, I turned ya into a ninja!


smokablunt16 said:


> Noone will ever know now...you just totally saved your ass with that slick move


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

Just put my feet in some root powder...


smokablunt16 said:


> Holy shit stoney you just totally threw 'them' off track now!! This cloning shit has got to stop.. lol


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Just put my feet in some root powder...


HAHA!!! make sure get stay under the light for 24 hours and stay in your dome!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

Mist me, mist me!


smokablunt16 said:


> HAHA!!! make sure get stay under the light for 24 hours and stay in your dome!!


----------



## Benassi (Aug 6, 2008)

Am I doing it right?


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol this literally crackin me the hell up over here...


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 6, 2008)

Benassi said:


> Am I doing it right?


 
Dude i think i see a camel toe...wtf?


----------



## Benassi (Aug 6, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Dude i think i see a camel toe...wtf?


I'm loose, fool.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

Hanging to the right, I see!


Benassi said:


> Am I doing it right?


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 6, 2008)

damn, you could prolly hide an ounce or two at least!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, I prolly ran him off!I'm just playing!!!!!


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 6, 2008)

Way to go Stoney, now hes all upset... i think he needs some


----------



## Benassi (Aug 6, 2008)

It was to the left...


----------



## trippymonkey (Aug 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that worked really well.


Well some people posted full pictures of themselves so what the hell?


----------



## trippymonkey (Aug 6, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here, I turned ya into a ninja!


Aw you should've made it black.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh no you did a GREAT job at disguising yourself...lol

Didnt you notice your a ninja now?


----------



## Benassi (Aug 6, 2008)

trippymonkey said:


> Aw you should've made it black.


That color is over rated...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

_*MUhahahaha!*_


Benassi said:


> It was to the left...


_*But red is so much more fashion foreward!*_


trippymonkey said:


> Aw you should've made it black.


----------



## trippymonkey (Aug 6, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> Oh no you did a GREAT job at disguising yourself...lol
> 
> Didnt you notice your a ninja now?


Yes, but I'd rather be a werewolf.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 6, 2008)

im from da south yall. i may be cuntryie but i aint dumb. ftw bllllllllaaaattttttt.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL!! BLLLLAAAAATTT BLLLAAAAAAATTTT KILLLLLLAAAA!!! Im feelin the south to homie..


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 6, 2008)

haha this thread has a 4.20 average...


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 6, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> LOL!! BLLLLAAAAATTT BLLLAAAAAAATTTT KILLLLLLAAAA!!! Im feelin the south to homie..


 hahaha.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2008)

DWR said:


> okey gals.. dont freak out.... and guys if your gay.. dont pm me....
> 
> this is me in the summer having a real good time... my shirts off.... real cool


----------



## Conoclast (Aug 17, 2008)

bump?


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 17, 2008)

What up folks, I see this thread is still going pretty strong. I'll check back.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

Gypsy here...
Picture taken during a 1000 mile, solo, snowmobile trip from the Bearing Sea Coast to Anchorage Alaska...

"Support Search & Rescue... GET LOST..."

And the other is a dramatic finish in second place, on my first dog sled race...

Peace...


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 11, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Gypsy here...
> Picture taken during a 1000 mile, solo, snowmobile trip from the Bearing Sea Coast to Anchorage Alaska...
> 
> "Support Search & Rescue... GET LOST..."
> ...


Do you ever make it to Minden ontario for the dog sled race?? I go to watch every year


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 11, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Do you ever make it to Minden ontario for the dog sled race?? I go to watch every year


No, I pretty much stay on the west coast of Alaska...

Fun eh?!

Gypsy...


----------



## kayasgarden (Sep 11, 2008)

damn i thought this thread was all about the pics????


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2008)

i got a new one, ........


----------



## kayasgarden (Sep 11, 2008)

wow i love the hair piece, your plants look so perfect dont you have any bugs in cali


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> wow i love the hair piece, your plants look so perfect dont you have any bugs in cali


i have good bugs and bad bugs. they keep each other on even.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 11, 2008)

any one else notice the RIU mascot on his shirt?...I need to get one uv them


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 12, 2008)

smokablunt16 said:


> any one else notice the RIU mascot on his shirt?...I need to get one uv them


i did.......


----------



## DWR (Sep 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got a new one, ........ View attachment 191195



nice man....


----------



## Tdblu09 (Sep 12, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Me and my boxer! He loves pot


HAHA...my two boxers love pot too!!! Theyre the best dogs EVERRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 14, 2011)

this thread had dried for nearly 3 years  lets try summoning it...


----------



## 420God (Sep 14, 2011)

Me in front of a bush and another of me grabbing a bull by the horns.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 14, 2011)

Zombies should stay dead......
I mean really? What cop started THIS thread?


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 14, 2011)

420God said:


> Me in front of a bush and another of me grabbing a bull by the horns.


 thats some wkd ass bush mate!!
Love to do that with water buffalo on vacations


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Zombies should stay dead......
> I mean really? What cop started THIS thread?



see more buds is not a cop. he's been to my house and i'm still here.


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 14, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> see more buds is not a cop. he's been to my house and i'm still here.


is he the dude mentioned in that sportscenter book? 'would smoke a joint right before we went live'


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;yp57wodisa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp57wodisa0[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 14, 2011)

DWR said:


>


You serious? That's you?! Very well done sir.


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 15, 2011)

atlast the thread is alive


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/images/mario/mario.jpg


----------



## HellaBlunts (Sep 15, 2011)

pretty recent pic of me


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 15, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> pretty recent pic of me


You should have put a bag on your face so that way the pigs won't tell that's you, but know you have to wear a bag for the rest of your life. Jkjk


----------



## Nusky (Sep 15, 2011)

Heres a picture my friend took of me while we were shrooming like half ounce each


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nusky said:


> Heres a picture my friend took of me while we were shrooming like half ounce each
> View attachment 1787715


Same person with 2 ids?, 
I think this person has already arrived a couple years back


----------



## mazand1982 (Sep 15, 2011)

Garden Knowm said:


> POST A PICTURE OF YOU
> 
> 
> me as a Bull Fighter
> ...


your a true risk taker,LOL


----------



## mazand1982 (Sep 15, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>



man id sure like to hit that....lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice ink x


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 15, 2011)

How I spend most of the day...


----------



## r1tony (Sep 15, 2011)

Me and my brother after dentist visit.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 15, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> man id sure like to hit that....lol


Oh! Um... Thankyou #^^#


----------



## Urca (Sep 15, 2011)

this is me yo. no wild hair this time, just a tame braid


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 15, 2011)

Urca said:


> View attachment 1787865
> this is me yo. no wild hair this time, just a tame braid


Damn how did you get full REP?! Just wonderin...


----------



## Urca (Sep 15, 2011)

i really dont know. just being myself, i only post on toke n talk, and rarely on the spirituality forum, but thats about it. i didnt get it from growing advice or whatever, and i dont pretend to know anythng about that. all my rep came from toke n talk


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 15, 2011)

word to Urca!


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 15, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Me and my brother after dentist visit.


AWWWW aren't you cute!

(barf)


----------



## mazand1982 (Sep 15, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Nice ink x



kuroi, i seen your pics too...nice everything! hubba hubba, lol, talk about a sexy girl


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 15, 2011)

Urca said:


> View attachment 1787865
> this is me yo. no wild hair this time, just a tame braid


Damn girl. You is hot. If you lived around here people would think you got some Native in you.


----------



## Urca (Sep 15, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Damn girl. You is hot. If you lived around here people would think you got some Native in you.


why would they think i had native in me?


----------



## potpimp (Sep 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Zombies should stay dead......
> I mean really? What cop started THIS thread?


 See More wrote one of the most incredible books on growing pot that has ever been printed. He's also the nicest guy in the world. Here's a couple of pix of me.


----------



## olylifter420 (Sep 15, 2011)

those are nice plants and that hat with the netting is cool... i need me one of those





potpimp said:


> See More wrote one of the most incredible books on growing pot that has ever been printed. He's also the nicest guy in the world. Here's a couple of pix of me.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 15, 2011)

Urca said:


> why would they think i had native in me?


Bone structure. Beauty. You got the look.


----------



## olylifter420 (Sep 15, 2011)

are you Native American CS?





Carne Seca said:


> Bone structure. Beauty. You got the look.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 15, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> are you Native American CS?


My mother is half apache. This is my niece:


----------



## olylifter420 (Sep 16, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! no offense CS, but your niece is very beautiful, but i bet she gets that a lot.

so that makes you 1/4 Apache, cool...

Im Tigua Indian and i think all people who have Native American Indian blood in them are beautiful people....
I think that is why all the girls at school want me, lol


sorry for not asking, but how is your elbow doing?






Carne Seca said:


> My mother is half apache. This is my niece:


----------



## billy4479 (Sep 16, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> My mother is half apache. This is my niece:


Yo is she single ???


----------



## olylifter420 (Sep 16, 2011)

yo, man, i think that is un called for






billy4479 said:


> Yo is she single ???


----------



## Urca (Sep 16, 2011)

carne, thats funny, i know i have huge cheek bones but i never really considered that a native look. Im 100% white though, mainly german and irish, with a smatterring of scottish and english. the mostly german<----- white as hell


----------



## billy4479 (Sep 16, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> are you Native American CS?


On a completely unrelated topic has any tried pocahontas stly role play ??


----------



## olylifter420 (Sep 16, 2011)

if i saw you on the street or somewhere the first thought would be irish or german...





Urca said:


> carne, thats funny, i know i have huge cheek bones but i never really considered that a native look. Im 100% white though, mainly german and irish, with a smatterring of scottish and english. the mostly germanView attachment 1789290<----- white as hell


----------



## olylifter420 (Sep 16, 2011)

yes, it is fucking awesome bro... i ordered it for my gf online and that shit was smokin!!! although your gf has to look Indian, if not i dont think it rolls... my gf has some Indian blood in here, but from the deep parts of Mexico






billy4479 said:


> On a completely unrelated topic has any tried pocahontas stly role play ??


----------



## jamaicanskunk (Sep 16, 2011)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Alright, I'm in...


HOTSEXYMILF?????were???


----------



## april (Sep 16, 2011)

View attachment 1789310 View attachment 1789316


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 16, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! no offense CS, but your niece is very beautiful, but i bet she gets that a lot.
> 
> so that makes you 1/4 Apache, cool...
> 
> ...


sore as hell but I can extend it now.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 16, 2011)

billy4479 said:


> Yo is she single ???


That would be a no. She has two kids. The first one I had to throw a party for because i was the first one to make her laugh. This pic is from that party.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 16, 2011)

Urca said:


> carne, thats funny, i know i have huge cheek bones but i never really considered that a native look. Im 100% white though, mainly german and irish, with a smatterring of scottish and english. the mostly germanView attachment 1789290<----- white as hell


You'd have the native guys following you around like roosters after a hen.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 16, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1789310 View attachment 1789316


Can we play cowgirls and indians? I'll bring the spear.


----------



## billy4479 (Sep 16, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1789310 View attachment 1789316


Damn girl how'd you know I like pigtails ..jk april i was thought your were gourgues now theres proof


----------



## april (Sep 16, 2011)

RFLMAO sorry guys i was trying to post a couple, could not pick which i wanted, pushed a random button, they all ended up posted, it's 3am i'm getting high and not gonna try and fix my fuck up lmfao, enjoy lol


----------



## april (Sep 16, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Can we play cowgirls and indians? I'll bring the spear.


I ride bare back, so bring a rope


----------



## olylifter420 (Sep 16, 2011)

Cool just lay off of it for afew days





Carne Seca said:


> sore as hell but I can extend it now.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Here I am with my son. Isn't he cute? hahahaha


Syke. This is me...



Ok, I lied again, this is actually me...


----------



## Urca (Sep 16, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> You'd have the native guys following you around like roosters after a hen.


funny, i was just talking to my sister and friend, and i said native dudes can be hella sexy...... lol but idk why'd they be into me, lol then again idk the type of girls they like


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 16, 2011)

Kalinago Indian, with random Asian-ness. Less famous than Arawak but more awesome. Most of you have already seen this though.


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Sep 16, 2011)

New skirt I got for just 4 bucks @ Goodwill.
Fuck yeah.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Here I am drunk and a little bloody.


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 16, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> View attachment 1790012 Here I am drunk and a little bloody.


.........


----------



## april (Sep 16, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> View attachment 1790012 Here I am drunk and a little bloody.


Damn girl even covered in blood ur sexy, what happened lol

Aww seeing ur pix reminds me of when my hair was exactly like that, i like ur hair kinda messy, the tousled look


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Drinking + head injury = bloody mess


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I was wrestling a friend and I hit my head on a staple sticking out of her couch.


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 16, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I was wrestling a friend and I hit my head on a staple sticking out of her couch.


awesome...bloody drunken chick fights...


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 16, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I was wrestling a friend and I hit my head on a staple sticking out of her couch.


 damn, that's crazy.. here i was thinking it was like maybe halloween and you were dressed up or something, lol.. sorry to hear it was a real bloody mess, jesu..


----------



## april (Sep 16, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I was wrestling a friend and I hit my head on a staple sticking out of her couch.


Aww shit, that must have hurt , i was body slammed on a couch, landed on my friends purse which sucked since i had one of the wide banana clip things in my hair, drove the thing right into the back of my head, i screamed like a baby and my friend pulled it out, lmfao ya i laugh now lol Man brushing my hair was not an option for a few days, hope urs battle injury did not require any stitches lol


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 16, 2011)

april said:


> Aww shit, that must have hurt , i was body slammed on a couch, landed on my friends purse which sucked since i had one of the wide banana clip things in my hair, drove the thing right into the back of my head, i screamed like a baby and my friend pulled it out, lmfao ya i laugh now lol Man brushing my hair was not an option for a few days, hope urs battle injury did not require any stitches lol


ugh i can just imagine how sore your head was


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 16, 2011)

Ouch 0_o; Whoah April, you're a strong lady! <3


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 16, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> View attachment 1790012 Here I am drunk and a little bloody.


Why am I strangley attracted to this?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 16, 2011)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Why am I strangley attracted to this?



Because she's cute, simple as X3

God, you should see me stoned though... *shudder*


----------



## ganjames (Sep 16, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> View attachment 1790012 Here I am drunk and a little bloody.


that is so badass lol.. love it.


----------



## ganjames (Sep 16, 2011)

and for the longest time i thought that skull on your chest was a necklace


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2011)

That polka dot dress reminds me of the Tmobile girl so much.


edit; I got the bacon collar :/. I need those new hanes tshirts


----------



## ganjames (Sep 16, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> That polka dot dress reminds me of the Tmobile girl so much.
> edit; I got the bacon collar :/. I need those new hanes tshirts


you gotta get with the real bacon collar.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah but don't call Mane "Francis".


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't often do anything with my hair, but pigtails for a change


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 17, 2011)

Never knew this thread existed! 

what the hell heres me in my late teens after taking a trip on a C-130 hercules 

and the puppy haha..


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 17, 2011)

the pupppy.


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 17, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I don't often do anything with my hair, but pigtails for a change


WOW! Beautiful you are!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 17, 2011)

Thankyou #^^#

What a cute puppy! Both you and the doggie... Oh so huggable :3


----------



## auldone (Sep 17, 2011)

Me holding my little girl at a Mariners game about 3 months ago...


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 17, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thankyou #^^#
> 
> What a cute puppy! Both you and the doggie... Oh so huggable :3


thanks  but the pup more so hehe you look stunning by the way


----------



## april (Sep 17, 2011)

auldone said:


> View attachment 1791343
> Me holding my little girl at a Mariners game about 3 months ago...


OMG what a cute little peanut!!!!!! awesome pic!!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's me just chilling out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Here's me just chilling out.


----------



## april (Sep 17, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


>


So when Mario gets a boner does the "1up" comment still show?


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 24, 2011)

none of me but here is my pup>>>


----------



## potpimp (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been considering doing a video for RIU and posting it in the General Growing section. I have the script written out already and how I want the camera shots to be. Maybe my son-in-law can help me with that; he is a producer and does a ton of music videos for the biggest acts. He also has his own feature film in post production about skateboard art. Last time I visited them in Cali he fired up a big bowl (turned out to be Jack Herer) and put my ass in a coma, while he edited a commercial in Final Cut Pro and worked a deal on the phone at the same time. Damn I'm a lightweight, LOL.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 24, 2011)

I think it's awesome your son in law smokes you out- great bonding time. I edit too- all of us creative arts people get high and work, get high and work all year long... 6 am, editing clips -_-;

Cool to see the project when it's done. 'Potpimp and Son's Production' X3


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 25, 2011)

direwolf71 said:


> WOW! Beautiful you are!


Yoda? You old perv.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## potpimp (Sep 25, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


>


 Mmmmmm... tastes like chicken!


----------



## Dr High (Sep 25, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Mmmmmm... tastes like chicken!



It's TURKEY and it makes me sleepy... Zzzzz


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 25, 2011)

thats some funny shit fdd.


----------



## Josh3235 (Sep 25, 2011)

Me! With a 7G joint! =)


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 25, 2011)

me in a haze


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Sep 25, 2011)

.....................................................


----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 25, 2011)

Been a while since I've participated in this thread!

So, just thought I'd _*drop*_ in!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 25, 2011)

Enjoyin a dip on vacation.


----------



## dam612 (Sep 25, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> Been a while since I've participated in this thread!
> 
> So, just thought I'd _*drop*_ in!


im going oct 10th for my second time, cant wait to relive one of the best feelings


----------



## goten (Sep 25, 2011)

*




*


----------



## damonb (Sep 25, 2011)

just a little sumthing i put together lol


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Sep 25, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Enjoyin a dip on vacation.
> 
> View attachment 1806306


You're way too young to be on this site! Did you notice that guy in front of you has his balls hanging out?

Last night:


----------



## RawBudzski (Sep 25, 2011)

I want to play !


----------



## RawBudzski (Sep 25, 2011)

_*Budzski Has Teh Style. <3*_


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 25, 2011)

yay i poasted a pikchur!


----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 25, 2011)

dam612 said:


> im going oct 10th for my second time, cant wait to relive one of the best feelings



Awesome!

Are you going for your AFF cert?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 26, 2011)

Me with the wife and kid at Olan Mills photography circa 1984. This was right after a killer Space Invaders LAN party where I totally owned. You can see it in my face, I was on cloud 9 that day.


----------



## dam612 (Sep 26, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Are you going for your AFF cert?


aparently around here you need to go like 3xs tandem in 1 year + courses if im not mistaken and i cant really afford that at the moment, ide love to do solo


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 26, 2011)

this is me LOL


----------



## 0011StealTH (Sep 26, 2011)

back when i usto dj.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Sep 26, 2011)

mouthmeetsoap said:


> You're way too young to be on this site! Did you notice that guy in front of you has his balls hanging out?
> 
> Last night:



so gone bro lol


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 15, 2011)

Me and Steve Wilkos on the Preston and Steve show. He looks much bigger on T.V.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## potpimp (Oct 15, 2011)

WTF??? Why post a giant pic with you not in it?


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 15, 2011)

I think its the cave of wonders


----------



## 2fast92 (Oct 15, 2011)

Me really high wandering around in WalMart.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 15, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> I think its the cave of wonders


 Yeah, I was "wondering" why it was there, LOL. Maybe he was using his inviso-powers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 15, 2011)

i'm 4th from the right, ....


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 15, 2011)

I kinda remember this night.. LOL


----------



## sunni (Oct 15, 2011)

heres sunni:View attachment 1838098


----------



## silasraven (Oct 15, 2011)

hey asshole you ruined my computers focus cause of that shit


----------



## april (Oct 15, 2011)

sunni said:


> heres sunni:View attachment 1838098


Damn u and ur awesome bong pic!!!!! lol


----------



## sunni (Oct 15, 2011)

april said:


> Damn u and ur awesome bong pic!!!!! lol


 i know eh!!! i cant get over it


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 15, 2011)

silasraven said:


> hey asshole you ruined my computers focus cause of that shit


who did?
cuz when one says "hey asshole" it makes me think... we all have one so who is it about?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's a couple from a wheeler trip this spring.

Oh, and so nobody thinks me a pussy - the polaris is not mine. I like my Black Betty, nothing like big Suzi !


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 15, 2011)

And here I thought I was one of the few people to have seen thank you masked man.


----------



## suTraGrow (Oct 15, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Who is that masked man? Why, we didn't even get a chance to thank him.


 I like the booney cover


----------



## ohmy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2011)

potpimp said:


> OK, since I'm posting pix of myself... The one with me holding the AR15 with M203 was several years ago. The one with me shooting the M4 was last year. The one of me in the green trunks was a few years back too.


Is that a true m203 or is it one of the 37mm flare launchers?


----------



## obijohn (Oct 15, 2011)

Here I beView attachment 1838205


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## bicycleday (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## sunni (Oct 15, 2011)

obijohn said:


> Here I beView attachment 1838205



youknow thats exactly howi pictures you


----------



## ezTaz (Oct 15, 2011)

Rollin like a big shot


----------



## mrbluesuk (Oct 15, 2011)

peek a boo


----------



## ganjames (Oct 15, 2011)

mrbluesuk said:


> View attachment 1838693peek a boo


damn mr. clean, i didn't know you got high.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 15, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> Rollin like a big shot
> View attachment 1838691


 Hey first Cav!!  Thanks for the air support!


----------



## potpimp (Oct 15, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that a true m203 or is it one of the 37mm flare launchers?


 It's the real deal. I wish I had some Willie Pete rounds for it; those are always nice when company comes to visit.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 15, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> View attachment 1790012 Here I am drunk and a little bloody.


 wow wtf happened ????you still look sexy..


----------



## obijohn (Oct 15, 2011)

Cool, usually people have a different idea on how I look.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Oct 15, 2011)

potpimp said:


> WTF??? Why post a giant pic with you not in it?


im not in it. because i am it lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's me and Selecta Nikka T at the Cannabis Cup giving out ice wax dabs.  
Then an older (rare clean shaven pic) of me and my pitt Sanity (RIP).
Ladies, hit me up


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 16, 2011)

About 5 years ago in Tennessee


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 16, 2011)

mrbluesuk said:


> View attachment 1838693peek a boo



Is that you, Billy Corgan?


----------



## mrbluesuk (Oct 16, 2011)

yep thats me. busted!!!


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2011)

ganjames said:


> damn mr. clean, i didn't know you got high.


wheresyour picture?


----------



## beardo (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## mrbluesuk (Oct 16, 2011)

hey earl hows the list going?


----------



## ezTaz (Oct 16, 2011)

Im gonna have to move, theres way more cute girls smoking bud in canada than the states.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 16, 2011)

beardo said:


>


Sideshow Bob?


----------



## BA142 (Oct 16, 2011)

not a pic, milkshot though. click for vid....smoking on some homemade budder and homegrown kush


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 16, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> Im gonna have to move, theres way more cute girls smoking bud in canada than the states.


right! sup with that? 

Also beardo and andy FTW!


----------



## potpimp (Oct 16, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> right! sup with that?
> 
> Also beardo and andy FTW!


 Do you know what Canadian girls put behind their ears to attract men?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 16, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Do you know what Canadian girls put behind their ears to attract men?


hash oil? i should've stayed up in the PNW...


----------



## potpimp (Oct 16, 2011)

LOL, no. They put their feet behind their ears to attract men. That's what I was told by a friend that lives in Ottawa.


----------



## Jayy's (Oct 16, 2011)

Yep this is me about 7 months ago in rialto, CA....

http://soundcloud.com/ilikedatshit/moo-mini-mix

Enjoy (just a quick warm up.)


 Jayy's


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> Im gonna have to move, theres way more cute girls smoking bud in canada than the states.


We keep our youthful looks by consuming copious amounts of vinegar when eating preserved mushy veggies while surviving the harsh desolate canuck winters 
Experts will argue it's the maple syrup and cheese curds


----------



## ganjames (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> We keep our youthful looks by consuming copious amounts of vinegar when eating preserved mushy veggies while surviving the harsh desolate canuck winters
> Experts will argue it's the maple syrup and cheese curds


i've been having sandwiches with canadian mustard lately.. damn good stuff.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Oct 16, 2011)

here is me about a week or 2 at my house, pretty ripeed at the time too lol


----------



## ezTaz (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> We keep our youthful looks by consuming copious amounts of vinegar when eating preserved mushy veggies while surviving the harsh desolate canuck winters
> Experts will argue it's the maple syrup and cheese curds


just plain vinegar? or do you put it on crackers or something? and Iv been to canada, it didnt seem to harsh and desolate to me


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> just plain vinegar? or do you put it on crackers or something? and Iv been to canada, it didnt seem to harsh and desolate to me


Beaver tail shaped Ritz crackers  Oh muffin when u visited did u see my cousin Jacques ? He usualy hangs out at Le Club Super Sexy downtown Canada


----------



## ezTaz (Oct 16, 2011)

No, unfortunatly they were doing renovations there and we could get in  is that a gay bar or something lol? i came to edmonton a few years back.


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> No, unfortunatly they were doing renovations there and we could get in  is that a gay bar or something lol? i came to edmonton a few years back.


LMFAO Edmonton is days aways from me , but i'm actualy flying out there this friday, anyone i should say hi 2 ?


----------



## obijohn (Oct 16, 2011)

Why is it that Beardo has no beard?


----------



## ezTaz (Oct 16, 2011)

no i have lost all my canadian contacts.but ill take a t-shirt or something instead =) what do you need from michigan?


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

obijohn said:


> Why is it that Beardo has no beard?


OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> no i have lost all my canadian contacts.but ill take a t-shirt or something instead =) what do you need from michigan?


What do u look like


----------



## ezTaz (Oct 16, 2011)

Like this, little bit longer hair now. what do you look like?


----------



## beardo (Oct 16, 2011)

obijohn said:


> Why is it that Beardo has no beard?


Keeps em guessing, I don't like to be predictable, im a walking contradiction- plus chicks dont like dudes with beards eating them out.....thats why I stay smooth


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> Like this, little bit longer hair now. what do you look like?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840338


Oh ur very handsome! thanks 4 sharing!!! HMMM what do i look like? lol sorry i never hear that anymore lol, i'm my avatar


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> Like this, little bit longer hair now. what do you look like?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840338


ohhh sunnilike


----------



## potpimp (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> Beaver tail shaped Ritz crackers  Oh muffin when u visited did u see my cousin Jacques ? He usualy hangs out at Le Club Super Sexy downtown Canada


 "Ding Dong. Did someone order the special Quebec pizza huh? You know, like in the porno." 
~Jacques Grande, from the movie The Love Guru


----------



## ezTaz (Oct 16, 2011)

this thread really opened my eyes to how much i suddenly like canadian chicks


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

sunni said:


> ohhh sunnilike


someone has a hungry beaver these days  LMFAO 
It's nice to see our lovely ray of sunshine posting more often  ( I need a sexy female partner this place contains way 2 much beef )


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> someone has a hungry beaver these days  LMFAO
> It's nice to see our lovely ray of sunshine posting more often  ( I need a sexy female partner this place contains way 2 much beef )


ugh i know i quit my job so i have much more free time! hahahah, fuck that college + 30 hours a week of work (they wouldnt cut my hours) so thats 65 hour weeks to try and find homework ect?

no thanks.


----------



## ezTaz (Oct 16, 2011)

sunni said:


> ugh i know i quit my job so i have much more free time! hahahah, fuck that college + 30 hours a week of work (they wouldnt cut my hours) so thats 65 hour weeks to try and find homework ect?
> 
> no thanks.


What kind of college? what were you going for?


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> What kind of college? what were you going for?


 hairstyling im a hairdresser in training!


----------



## ezTaz (Oct 16, 2011)

very nice, but that is a lot of hours, now what are you going to do with all that free time? youre going to go crazy


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> very nice, but that is a lot of hours, now what are you going to do with all that free time? youre going to go crazy


 bahahahhahaha fuckkkk no bro. i hated my job, who wants to work in acall center? seriously. my school is already 45 hours a week 8 hours a day, my "freetime" is homework and making dinner and sleeping.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 16, 2011)

sunni said:


> bahahahhahaha fuckkkk no bro. i hated my job, who wants to work in acall center? seriously. my school is already 45 hours a week 8 hours a day, my "freetime" is homework and making dinner and sleeping.


dont forget bout us


----------



## ezTaz (Oct 16, 2011)

i do agree with that. being unemployed and just a student is the way to go!


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 16, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> i do agree with that. being unemployed and just a student is the way to go!


 thats why we grow and hustle thru college. 

canadian women are so sexy... tans are over-rated.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 16, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> thats why we grow and hustle thru college.
> 
> canadian women are so sexy... tans are over-rated.


Yep, it's been way too long since I've seen any nekkid Canuck ladies.


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> dont forget bout us


 never baby


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## ezTaz (Oct 17, 2011)

Me on the left, haha


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> Me on the left, haha
> 
> View attachment 1841750


Thank you for your service.
+


----------



## potpimp (Oct 17, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> Me on the left, haha
> 
> View attachment 1841750


 Thanks from me too bro. Did you teach that little guy to keep his hands up?  jk.


----------



## ezTaz (Oct 17, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thank you for your service.
> +


 Thanks guys I appreciate that. Greatwhite I noticed your avatar, any chance youre in III corp? The logo just looks identical.

haha no potpimp it was no boxing lesson. I was beating a little american spirit into him


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 17, 2011)

StaySafe420 said:


> After climbing the tall rock, and getting smashed at a bonfire


lol, i thought u were rapping on stage in that shot.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 17, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


you almost look like an old friend from high school. ayala? lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> Greatwhite I noticed your avatar, any chance youre in III corp? The logo just looks identical.


Not Army - retired CG (MCPO).
The pic is "The Death Dealer by Frank Franzetta - he did many of the cover paintings for the original Conan series & some for Molly Hatchet album covers as well.


----------



## Urca (Oct 17, 2011)

eh fuck it, here's a recent one of me, as in today lit off my ass


----------



## Beansly (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## potpimp (Oct 17, 2011)

Beans beans, good for your heart...


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

this is what I do when im not watering plants and making hash... and yes. i am aware that my tree pose needs work.


----------



## silasraven (Oct 19, 2011)

* Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.*


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 1845836View attachment 1845837
first one is recent and second is recent as today
i cutmy bangs last week


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2011)

sunni said:


> View attachment 1845836View attachment 1845837
> first one is recent and second is recent as today
> i cutmy bangs last week


I love your jacket in the first picture!


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2011)

ganjames said:


> I love your jacket in the first picture!


 tyty bought it for 5$ at a thrift store i dont think its old though , cause its from sears.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 19, 2011)

sunni said:


> View attachment 1845836View attachment 1845837
> first one is recent and second is recent as today
> i cutmy bangs last week


 Lovin you in leather sunni 
yooz a hottie


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2011)

gravity was a little sideways that day.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 1845887
> 
> gravity was a little sideways that day.


really? i always pictured you as an old man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2011)

i mean, i am retired.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> i mean, i am retired.


If I had to guess your age, I wouldn't say a day over 30.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2011)

ganjames said:


> If I had to guess your age, I wouldn't say a day over 30.


not quite to 30 yet.

well, maybe my liver.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 19, 2011)

hey uncle buck i have a chair like that.

does yours have a cup holder too?

nice plants


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> not quite to 30 yet.
> 
> well, maybe my liver.


you look like you should be on a sail boat. like a reggata (regatta?) type...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> hey uncle buck i have a chair like that.
> 
> does yours have a cup holder too?
> 
> nice plants


yes, and the chinamen that designed the cup holder were not familiar with the size of american beer cans. i had to drop some rocks in there, otherwise the beer fell in all the way and was hard to retrieve.

american life is rough, let me tell ya.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, and the chinamen that designed the cup holder were not familiar with the size of american beer cans. i had to drop some rocks in there, otherwise the beer fell in all the way and was hard to retrieve.
> 
> american life is rough, let me tell ya.


problem with mine is i can't place a rocks tumbler in there without having to pinch it out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> problem with mine is i can't place a rocks tumbler in there without having to pinch it out.


just drop something down in there until the drink sits at a level where you don't have to pinch it out.

then, go randomly assault a chinaman while incoherently rambling about said dilemma.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 19, 2011)

1%er!!!!!!!





UncleBuck said:


> i mean, i am retired.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 19, 2011)

man, oregon must be the shizzzz!





UncleBuck said:


> gravity was a little sideways that day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> 1%er!!!!!!!


in portland, retiring before 30 makes me part of the 99%, actually.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 19, 2011)

Urca said:


> eh fuck it, here's a recent one of me, as in todayView attachment 1842969 lit off my ass


I want to see Urca dressed up like a burlesque dancer like Immodesty Blaize. You make me think of her, but you're cuter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> man, oregon must be the shizzzz!


until the rain sets in, at least.

lost a couple pounds to mold, the weather just shifted really quick this year. i was a day or two late.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> until the rain sets in, at least.
> 
> lost a couple pounds to mold, the weather just shifted really quick this year. i was a day or two late.


weather was effed all over the coast this year.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 19, 2011)

me and my gf have been thinking about moving to a legal state and enjoy the plant of life without fear of prosecution. 



that sucks, a few pounds! i wish i had half a pound of some of that dank ass plant you loving...





UncleBuck said:


> until the rain sets in, at least.
> 
> lost a couple pounds to mold, the weather just shifted really quick this year. i was a day or two late.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> in portland, retiring before 30 makes me part of the 99%, actually.


so living in portland aint too expensive? Cost of living, is it affordable?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 19, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> just drop something down in there until the drink sits at a level where you don't have to pinch it out.
> 
> then, go randomly assault a chinaman while incoherently rambling about said dilemma.


i just started making bigger rum and cokes


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> so living in portland aint too expensive? Cost of living, is it affordable?


no sales tax helps. really depends where you want to move to.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 19, 2011)

that is a good thing right? 

i just want to get the f out of here man... im tired of the dirt shwagg that is always around and growing is out of the picture...

my only solution would be to move and start somewhere else... 

my career can carry over anywhere as it is dependent on experience and my gf is a RN, so we would have to look into the state laws and regulations...

if rent for a really nice apartment is around 600-800 bucks, then it is affordable...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> that is a good thing right?
> 
> i just want to get the f out of here man... im tired of the dirt shwagg that is always around and growing is out of the picture...
> 
> ...


define "really nice".

we rent a 2 bedroom, 1 bath house with a two car garage on a nice lot in a nice part of town for $950.

$800 a month would go far in some places, but would get you a small one bedroom in others. depends how far from the fun you want to be.


----------



## Urca (Oct 19, 2011)

uncle buck, i seriously thought of you as a old, gray, hippie bleeding heart! why do you have to look normal and ruin it? lol

anyway kuroi, id kind of like doing that. that style of burlesque/vintage makeup suits me best anyway


----------



## potpimp (Oct 19, 2011)

I thought Uncle Buck was "older" too; he should change his nick to "Young Buck", LOL. UB, despite your young years, you add a lot to this forum; much respect for that.


----------



## Urca (Oct 19, 2011)

ill admit it, most of the time i dont like ub much, but he does deserve respect


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 19, 2011)

really nice as in 2 bed 2 bath...


yeah, i would really like to be away from the "fun"!

i like being out in the wilderness, the further away i am from a lot of people the better i feel and as long as i got dank bud, it dont bother me one bit...







UncleBuck said:


> define "really nice".
> 
> we rent a 2 bedroom, 1 bath house with a two car garage on a nice lot in a nice part of town for $950.
> 
> $800 a month would go far in some places, but would get you a small one bedroom in others. depends how far from the fun you want to be.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> really nice as in 2 bed 2 bath...
> 
> 
> yeah, i would really like to be away from the "fun"!
> ...


there are lots of places with land around here that you could get cheap. the house on that land might be old and poorly insulated and whatnot though.

as far as apartments, i wouldn't recommend growing in them even if you are legal. but it cane be done.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 19, 2011)

Haven't participated in this thread in a while... here's a nice stoned picture.


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 19, 2011)

message to short..............


----------



## Urca (Oct 19, 2011)

man socata i thought you were an older person too.... way way different than what i imagined


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 19, 2011)

sweet deal man, i really appreciate your insider advice brother.. i know i have been a dick sometimes, but i appreciate your willingness to help me out...

how much does an acre go for out there? down here depending on how many acres you are going to buy, they usually go for around 2500-3000 an acre...





UncleBuck said:


> there are lots of places with land around here that you could get cheap. the house on that land might be old and poorly insulated and whatnot though.
> 
> as far as apartments, i wouldn't recommend growing in them even if you are legal. but it cane be done.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha, thanks Urca, I'm 25.


----------



## Urca (Oct 19, 2011)

lol im gonna sound dumb, but i thought you were like in your late thirties or something, lol i just got that vibe from you


----------



## ganjames (Oct 19, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> Haha, thanks Urca, I'm 25.


same age... no aircraft


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 19, 2011)

Urca said:


> lol im gonna sound dumb, but i thought you were like in your late thirties or something, lol i just got that vibe from you


 I can understand... I grew up fast, the majority of my friends are in their 30's and 40's.

I consider it a good thing though, and I still have fun like a 25 year old should!


Can't wait til the weekend comes, hiking time!






ganjames said:


> same age... no aircraft



 I wish I owned an aircraft too, I'm just lucky enough to get to fly them... but one day, I shall have my DeHavilland Beaver!


----------



## charlesdarwin (Oct 19, 2011)

bongspit said:


> this is a picture of my cow...


Yesa, nice cow...


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

Urca said:


> lol im gonna sound dumb, but i thought you were like in your late thirties or something, lol i just got that vibe from you


i find this forum to be full of old souls.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 19, 2011)

10 characters. lol just one....ME


----------



## Urca (Oct 19, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> i find this forum to be full of old souls.


lol i noticed that too. unfortunately its obvious im not one of those type of people


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

Urca said:


> lol i noticed that too. unfortunately its obvious im not one of those type of people


yeah, but your 'innocence' keeps us old souls from turning on each other like a pack of wolves.

ps... innocence in quotes


----------



## Urca (Oct 19, 2011)

lol you mean my lack of common sense makes people attack me instead of each other, i can read through the lines. lol lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

we wouldn't tease you if we didn't like you. its like 3rd grade in here sometimes.


----------



## Urca (Oct 19, 2011)

lol i suppose


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2011)

Urca said:


> lol you mean my lack of common sense makes people attack me instead of each other, i can read through the lines. lol lol


Aww... I miss the pic of you! You are a beautiful young woman.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 19, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> yeah, but your 'innocence' keeps us old souls turning on each other like a pack of wolves.


*corrected*....


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2011)

Urca said:


> lol you mean my lack of common sense makes people attack me instead of each other, i can read through the lines. lol lol


You can gain some small comfort from the fact that most of the people who attack you all the time, are striking out at you from their own insecurities. Most of the time it's not even about you.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 19, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You are younger than I envisioned as well - you come across much more mature than many your age.
> Ok, one last time. A pic from my last (successful) Dall Sheep hunt and a recent wheeler trip.



Thanks brother, and keep sharing these great pics of our beautiful state... makes the days til I'm back up a bit easier to bear, pun intended!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2011)

Did someone say bear, lol.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 19, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Did someone say bear, lol.
> 
> View attachment 1846548View attachment 1846549


lol i have a picture like that some place...lil fucker walked up to the trail cam and wanted to see what the flash was about


----------



## potpimp (Oct 19, 2011)

We've had a cow moose jump the 4' fence to our back yard the last two mornings. She took a big crap in the front yard, almost on the damn window sill. My dogs can hear a cat walking 50' away and they go nuts but a 1,000 lb+ moose feeds right next to the window, taking a huge crap, and they never notice. Damn fine ram there GWN!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 20, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> Thanks brother, and keep sharing these great pics of our beautiful state... makes the days til I'm back up a bit easier to bear, pun intended!


 Speaking of bear - I have a Ugak bay fall tag burning a hole in my pocket.
Lucky enough to draw one (only 5 of these babies state wide for the fall in this unit), saw a 9 plus chocolate boar 3 weekends ago while we were partying at the lodge.
Nothing like drinking dirty martini's, glassing bear, deer, fox & whales in the same afternoon.
The H & H is (and always has been) tuned up & punching clover leafs @ 100 yds w/ 300 grain noslers
Pics to follow on: https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/180773-big-game-hunters-show-your.html
I'll let you know.


----------



## Urca (Oct 20, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Aww... I miss the pic of you! You are a beautiful young woman.


well thank you but after crypt turned it into a clown face in photoshop i decided to go with something that has less potential to hurt my feelings


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 20, 2011)

Mr. Hyde and fishing in the High Sierras


----------



## ganjames (Nov 24, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


Someone has the tweaker blinds. It's alright man, nobody is out there.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 24, 2011)

more like someone has cats lol


----------



## ganjames (Nov 24, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> more like someone has cats lol


lmao, my cat used to pull the string when I used to have those kind of blinds.. would get them all tangled and bunched up. Damn cats.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 24, 2011)

blind destroyer number 1


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 24, 2011)

haaaaaaaaa whaaasss good


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 25, 2011)

I forgot how to upload pics.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 25, 2011)

Click Reply; click on "Go Advanced"; scroll down to the second pane, click on Manage Attachments; click on "Add Files", click on "Select Files"; click on "Upload Files"; click "OK".


----------



## tharoomman (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn I'm good looking.


----------



## ganjames (Nov 25, 2011)

tharoomman said:


> Damn I'm good looking.


Holy shit! Young Paul? Is that you? Play Day Tripper...


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 25, 2011)

was he your dad ?


----------



## ganjames (Nov 25, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> was he your dad ?


Paul must have pulled a few "justin beibers" back in the day.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2011)

A few thousand.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 25, 2011)

Um... Recent, my 'birthday suit'


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why not...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 25, 2011)

Aw, cute ^^


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2011)

Awe, thanks lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 25, 2011)

here's one of me chillin at the monza circuit in italy...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!

Hey Racerboy, you been to many gran prix's (lol what the plural of prix)? I have always wanted to go, but not sure what would be a good one to see. I heard Monza is one of the best to watch at.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> Hey Racerboy, you been to many gran prix's (lol what the plural of prix)? I have always wanted to go, but not sure what would be a good one to see. I heard Monza is one of the best to watch at.


 monza was awesome mainly for the fact that i'm a ferrari fan, and the tifosi are fucking crazy, lol.. but as far as watching a race there, i thought it was shitty for a spectators point of view in that you can't see much of the circuit at one time..
spa on the other hand was fucking incredible.. i walked through the gates and fist thing i saw was eu rouge, which was simply incredible in person, but you can see a very large portion of the circuit, and it's easily walkable, a great place to see a race imo..

then i've been to montreal, awesome city to see a grand prix imo, the entire city is like one large party the week the race is there.. 
barcelona, well the circuit d'catalunya, was pretty cool, easily walked, but a pretty boring race most of the times, but i simply fell in love with the city of barcelona, and the spanish are very cool and laid back.. i think that's about all of them that i've seen thus far..

i'd give my left nut to go and see the race in monte carlo, but that fucking this is close to 10k just for a week or so in the principlaiity through grand prix tours, whom i use for all of my trips.. they do an incredible job, usually have a pre race dinner with a driver or two, and provide transportation to the circuits, and are just good people all around.. pricey as balls, but worth it if you're into f1 and like to be spoiled once in awhile, lol..


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot bro! Great info. I'm a McLaren fan, but at least we can agree that Seb needs to be put in his place, haha.

Here's our cat Lewis Hamilton watching Lewis Hamilton on TV.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 25, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot bro! Great info. I'm a McLaren fan, but at least we can agree that Seb needs to be put in his place, haha.
> 
> Here's our cat Lewis Hamilton watching Lewis Hamilton on TV.


 omg, just please tell me that you're not a hamilton fan?? i didn't know such people existed, lol.. i hate to say it, but he's like me least fav driver, ever, lol..

oh well, different strokes for different folks i guess... what's wrong with seb?? he's quick, and seems like a happy bloke for the most part.. i can deal with jenson, but lewis, not so much, lol..


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2011)

We basically just go for Mclaren. We did like LH... but he seems to be growing into a bit of a twat. Jensen is a favorite around our house, we were happy to see him get a championship (well, him and his blown diffuser). Seb is great... just a bit boring to watch him win from pole every week. And it's all good, I hate ferrari. Like you said, different strokes. no matter what F1 fans are good folks.

Since this is the pic of yourself thread, i'll play along. I'm pretty sure I posted one many many pages again, but here's another:

Who wants fresh fish?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 26, 2011)

epitome of hippy bro lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 26, 2011)

ganjames said:


> Holy shit! Young Paul? Is that you? Play Day Tripper...


he looks like a splitting image of jason mraz to me , lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 26, 2011)

the moles are even the same on his righ cheek,or left cheek i mean


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 26, 2011)

we have to get muray povich involved here

jason you are the father


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> We basically just go for Mclaren. We did like LH... but he seems to be growing into a bit of a twat. Jensen is a favorite around our house, we were happy to see him get a championship (well, him and his blown diffuser). Seb is great... just a bit boring to watch him win from pole every week. And it's all good, I hate ferrari. Like you said, different strokes. no matter what F1 fans are good folks.
> 
> Since this is the pic of yourself thread, i'll play along. I'm pretty sure I posted one many many pages again, but here's another:
> 
> ...


Jenson is from just down the road so he's always a keen favourite in this house. Also seems like a nice guy from interviews an whatnot. 

I'll have a fresh trout? please  that's a fine beard you have there sir.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2011)

Cheers tip top. One trout coming right up. That's my beard after I cut it... it had been down to near my belly button.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 26, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> he looks like a splitting image of jason mraz to me , lol


 Good catch!! That is the same person.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful voice, huh? :3


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 26, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Beautiful voice, huh? :3


yup. couple of my favorites from mraz...
[video=youtube;LYhrYHmUPn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYhrYHmUPn0[/video][video=youtube;FAetEUGwAsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAetEUGwAsU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 27, 2011)

This is the closest I'ma get on a grow site 

At least until I'm traveling other countries


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> This is the closest I'ma get on a grow site
> 
> At least until I'm traveling other countries
> View attachment 1907254
> View attachment 1907255View attachment 1907256


i hope your name isn't edward.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i hope your name isn't edward.


Nope, lol. That's a guy in a famous band (I'll post a song below), but I only really look like him at weird angles. We look distinctly different 
[video=youtube;rjFaenf1T-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFaenf1T-Y[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Nope, lol. That's a guy in a famous band (I'll post a song below), but I only really look like him at weird angles. We look distinctly different
> [video=youtube;rjFaenf1T-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFaenf1T-Y[/video]


cool.


----------



## Urca (Nov 27, 2011)

me.... like three weeks ago before class


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2011)

and here's one of me at spa francorchamps in belgium.. checking out the toro roso minutes after almost getting jumped by the security at the ferrari stand for getting a bit too close, lol..


----------



## bblzs (Nov 27, 2011)

i ain't scaredddddd!!!!!!!


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2011)

Me out with a couple friends.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 27, 2011)

two chicks a guy anda peace sign hmm


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 27, 2011)

This is about as much as I'll post here...from last Summer I emailed to a Miami Heat fan at the time...lol, we lost.


----------



## dankdalia (Nov 28, 2011)

RR*


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 28, 2011)

dankdalia said:


> GOTG


By RedRocks?


----------



## dankdalia (Nov 28, 2011)

that's actually at redrocks. my high ass thought i uploaded this one..... GOTG


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 28, 2011)

dankdalia said:


> that's actually at redrocks. my high ass thought i uploaded this one..... GOTG


 Lol, what's GOTG?

That's _kinda_ by where I'm at


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 28, 2011)

Them pics look like they need to be in a magazine or a commercial advertisement.... Nice ddalia


----------



## dankdalia (Nov 28, 2011)

Garden of the Gods


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 28, 2011)

dankdalia said:


> Garden of the Gods


Ohhhhhh.

I've only been there once, when we were little and we were visiting Co.

And I've only seen the amphitheater part of it once, more recently...


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 28, 2011)

Why are you awake, it's three in the morning...


----------



## dankdalia (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm nocturnal right now.


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 28, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Why are you awake, it's three in the morning...


Same reason u are.... Well.... Y aren't you asleep? Cause one could be doing something Incredibly strang right now! I cnt sleep for shyt bro


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 28, 2011)

dankdalia said:


> I'm nocturnal right now.


 Lol, I'm only half nocturnal. I think watching Adult Swim as a kid has dictated my sleeping schedule now 



jammin screw said:


> Same reason u are.... Well.... Y aren't you asleep? Cause one could be doing something Incredibly strang right now! I cnt sleep for shyt bro


 I don't usually go to sleep till 4-5 every mornin...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Nov 28, 2011)

Why no face shots finshagg?


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Heres a pic of me 

within a hour i had 12 pot cookies every last crumb. 2 bowls of hash. 5 bowls of some dank weed. 5 beers needless to say my heading was spinning so damn fast i passed out. most fucked up i had ever been


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Heres a pic of me
> 
> within a hour i had 12 pot cookies every last crumb. 2 bowls of hash. 5 bowls of some dank weed. 5 beers needless to say my heading was spinning so damn fast i passed out. most fucked up i had ever been


ADORABLE :3 <3

*jumps on top of you and cuddles*


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 28, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 1909204View attachment 1909205View attachment 1909206View attachment 1909207View attachment 1909208View attachment 1909201
> 
> Why no face shots finshagg?


That pic wasn't even of the back of my head...

I don't want to risk ANYTHING...

I'm newly in a legal state, and still don't feel THAT safe


----------



## dankdalia (Nov 28, 2011)

rocky mountain national park


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

i good rendition of me


----------



## bblzs (Nov 28, 2011)

My arm counts right?


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> View attachment 1910568
> 
> i good rendition of me


You look like you like metal?? hehe


----------



## AMileHigh (Nov 28, 2011)

dankdalia said:


> rocky mountain national park


Epic picture..


----------



## april (Nov 28, 2011)

One of my fav places


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2011)

dankdalia said:


> rocky mountain national park


My dear, you have a very nice . . . (ahmm) "Rear profile".
Elegant would not be too strong a word.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> You look like you like metal?? hehe


lol that Pepper Keanen from COC, i dotn wear the arm gear lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lol that Pepper Keanen from COC, i dotn wear the arm gear lol


 i used to love coc back in their first few albums days, before they got too metal and were still pretty much hardcore / punkish.. technocracy and shit, i forget that other albums names are classics..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i used to love coc back in their first few albums days, before they got too metal and were still pretty much hardcore / punkish.. technocracy and shit, i forget that other albums names are classics..


 yea thier older stuff is great....i dont own any COC after the 90s really lol


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Cant say im a fan of CoC


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 28, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Cant say im a fan of CoC


 can't say i'm surprised time, after all you like cranberry juice, and not the kind with vodka in it either, lol.. i kid, i kid.. i'm not much of a fan of their newer stuff like i said, but they're first few albums were solid imo..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> can't say i'm surprised time, after all you like cranberry juice, and not the kind with vodka in it either, lol.. i kid, i kid.. i'm not much of a fan of their newer stuff like i said, but they're first few albums were solid imo..


like this one ?

[video=youtube;cI6iBKPdvrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI6iBKPdvrk[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 28, 2011)

that's ok dizzle, but this is the coc that i grew up on and loved, they had a different singer back then, mike somebody another, i forget by now...

[video=youtube;zbQOBu_rlZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbQOBu_rlZ8[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 28, 2011)

and here's another good on, eye for an eye, that was the album i was thinking of before... this is for the sannie and krew lovers out there, i have two packs of these beans, lol..[video=youtube;4sa7WGzfxV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sa7WGzfxV0[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 28, 2011)

damn it, need to reboot me shit, but here's the link ... one of them at least.. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbQOBu_rlZ8


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 29, 2011)

There should be a "picture of yourself NAKED thread"!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;wbXciBKcfQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbXciBKcfQ8[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 29, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There should be a "picture of yourself NAKED thread"!


We had a panties and boobies thread but they got locked... Well the thread for men posting in their underwear Wasn't for some reason. Go on then, RIU artistic and/or censored nudes.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mugan (Nov 29, 2011)

well i have elicit pics up on here but WTF al delete this later, one is me high as fuck other at a mall (am so black u can't see me in the mirror  
(al put em back when WEED is legal EVERYWHERRRR!!!!)


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's a few pics from this year.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 29, 2011)

(SD)Shaggy Doo hat...

And this is actually me...

Still don't want to show my face though 
I want to keep my real Facebook hirable, even though no one hires me anyways...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't worry about it Fin, my boss found my profile here after a pingback on our website sent him and he hasn't got a problem with it X3


----------



## mugan (Nov 29, 2011)

well thats an understanding boss  i almost got fired for talking about it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 29, 2011)

mugan said:


> well thats an understanding boss  i almost got fired for talking about it


 
Man, fuck your cunt of a boss, for TALKING about it!? 

My first response would have been "bitch, take a look at the Constitution!".


----------



## mugan (Nov 30, 2011)

hehe prolly hatted me cuz i was the best and i was always high .


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 30, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Haters gonna hate.


I let ma haters be my motivators


----------



## mugan (Nov 30, 2011)

Word......


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Don't worry about it Fin, my boss found my profile here after a pingback on our website sent him and he hasn't got a problem with it X3


 Last job I got fired for not being Mexican, but because he couldn't REALLY fire me for that, he did it for us being late(moments late, in a warehouse full of illegal Mexicans) and high...


mugan said:


> well thats an understanding boss  i almost got fired for talking about it


Similar story...

We Smoked everday on the way to work, during lunch, and right after work   

New floor manager came in...Fired in 3 days...


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 30, 2011)

DIDN'T fire a Mexican that told him he shoots up meth AND heroin though...BULLshit...

Just cus I'm 75% white...Bullshit...


----------



## mugan (Nov 30, 2011)

wow that's some harsh shit.


----------



## tyson53 (Nov 30, 2011)

me in 2009


----------



## mugan (Nov 30, 2011)

you a militant lookin motha


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2012)

Me enjoying some trail riding.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 1, 2012)

damn , dont suppose you want a vaccation to liverpool england do ya kuroi ???


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> ADORABLE :3 <3
> 
> *jumps on top of you and cuddles*


you need to shave the bum fluff


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 1, 2012)

Tashwitz said:


> First one is me, second is my boyfriend and me on shrooms.


very lucky


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a boss that didn't want to pay for drug tests. So she would randomly pick people as they returned from lunch to, get this, smell them as they came in. She'd hold the door open for you and sniff-sniff. 

She always wondered why I wore perfume in the afternoon, but never in the morning. lol. She knew, I think.


mugan said:


> well thats an understanding boss  i almost got fired for talking about it


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> I had a boss that didn't want to pay for drug tests. So she would randomly pick people as they returned from lunch to, get this, smell them as they came in. She'd hold the door open for you and sniff-sniff.
> 
> She always wondered why I wore perfume in the afternoon, but never in the morning. lol. She knew, I think.


That's crazy.

I'd fight being fired by her.
Even cops can't say they smelled it (As the sole evidence for something), unless they have been specifically trained TOO smell it


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2012)

jumping out of a plane in my wife beeter. hahahahaha


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2012)

you can still see my horns tatooed on my head cheesie aint i.. it aint easy beeing cheesie


----------



## THZZELJR (Jan 13, 2012)

not bad for 59 eh?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 13, 2012)

Me and the mrs.


----------



## Beansly (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2012)

While that's not you Beansly, it's certainly how i picture you


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jan 14, 2012)

you are all so young.. im afraid to post, i think im too old..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 14, 2012)

elenor.rigby said:


> you are all so young.. im afraid to post, i think im too old..



.......................


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jan 14, 2012)

tell me thats not you?


ClaytonBigsby said:


> View attachment 1997050.......................


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 14, 2012)

LOL! Goodness no (and what if it is?). It's the pic I post when someone says something silly. Now put your pic up. I'm probably older than you, and so are many others here.


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jan 14, 2012)

lol.. um .. just thought i recognised you..


----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2012)

Me, bracing for the apocalypse...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Me, bracing for the apocalypse...
> 
> View attachment 1997177


You have to be straight - cause no one can spell "apocalypse" stoned.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have to be straight - cause no one can spell "apocalypse" stoned.


lol correct sir, finished my morning cup(s) of joe, bout to get down to business right now. Then go have a ton of fun using my pneumatic stapler on some bitch ass underlayment!


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 14, 2012)

sorry........chimp attack.....on safari *sniff*


----------



## Toke It Up (Mar 30, 2012)

Like A Sir


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice pipe bro. Kickin it old school.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 16, 2012)

umbrella hat


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Apr 16, 2012)

nice hat nice booty too


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 16, 2012)

there.........not really Papuan......okay?


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 16, 2012)

A NINJA!!! They're everywhere!


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Apr 16, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> LOL! Goodness no (and what if it is?). It's the pic I post when someone says something silly. Now put your pic up. I'm probably older than you, and so are many others here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1997062


Hey.....quit posting pictuers of Uncle Buck.....he won't appreciate that. LOL .


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

NnthStTrls said:


> View attachment 2124104View attachment 2124105View attachment 2124107View attachment 2124108View attachment 2124109View attachment 2124110View attachment 2124111View attachment 2124112View attachment 2124113View attachment 2124114View attachment 2124115View attachment 2124116View attachment 2124117


good god damn you're cute --makin' me feel like a dirty old woman here--lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2012)

View attachment 2124729View attachment 2124730View attachment 2124732
i havent posted ina while these are new.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2012)

Lose the hello kitty and game on


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Hey.....quit posting pictuers of Uncle Buck.....he won't appreciate that. LOL .


stop masturbating to pictures of me.


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lose the hello kitty and game on


i love hello kitty so no.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 16, 2012)

Can't say i didn't try  Hello Kitty just brings back too many asian memories for my liking


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

the oregon coast.


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the oregon coast.



looksnice


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2124729View attachment 2124730View attachment 2124732
> i havent posted ina while these are new.


so cute! I love the monroe


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 16, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2124729View attachment 2124730View attachment 2124732
> i havent posted ina while these are new.


you can defintly get it lol


----------



## april (Apr 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the oregon coast.



HOTTIE ALERT , HOTTIE ALERT , damn UB ur freaking handsome luv


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 16, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2124729View attachment 2124730View attachment 2124732
> i havent posted ina while these are new.


 man, not to sound like a dog sunni, but you sure do check off all the needed boxes in my things that make a girl a hottie, lol.. very very cute, plus you're just an awesome person on top of that, lol.. double whammy..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Stoned eyes


----------



## Dr High (Apr 16, 2012)

I only found an old pic of me but i havent changed since really.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 19, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Me and the mrs. View attachment 1995140


Man I know where you live. Been by that place a dozen times.


----------



## The cap (Apr 20, 2012)

I love seeing you guys and Gals in the Flesh..... Best Thread going...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Apr 22, 2012)

&#8203;.....................................................


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 22, 2012)

Long hair, Medium length hair, bald, and curly hair.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 22, 2012)

Rainbow, I feel spoiled. *right click, save as*

Bunny suit and Jinbei are more recent
















With my brother


----------



## Orithil (Apr 23, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Rainbow, I feel spoiled. *right click, save as*
> 
> Bunny suit and Jinbei are more recent
> 
> ...


If this comes off wrong I apologize in advance, but if I wasn't already married I'd certainly want to get to know you. Those eyes, you look into them and can actually see that promise of passion. This is just a compliment, as I said I'm married and not hitting on you.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 23, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2133644View attachment 2133645View attachment 2133646View attachment 2133647Long hair, Medium length hair, bald, and curly hair.






xKuroiTaimax said:


> Rainbow, I feel spoiled. *right click, save as*
> 
> Bunny suit and Jinbei are more recent
> 
> ...



You girls are some cuties.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 23, 2012)

Aww *blush* 

Ori, I know we've had our ups and downs but the compliment means alot to me. It's sincere and nothing crude, so I'm not in the least bit offended and your wife is lucky to have someone so insightful.

Rainbow's hair looks fun to play with and such a cute face in the bald pic; Rainbow you look and sound like such an interesting mix of mischief and sensibility, if that makes any sense


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ah kuroi such class, ori is right you exude personality at first glance someone can tell there's a lot beneath the surface which I love, I hate when people are so cookie cutter and boring. I like you a lot as a person because your so forward and have no shame which is refreshing. I beleive we let other people's opinions of us get entirely too in the way of who we are. Like ori if you lived near me I'd like to get to know you better. I hope you find someone nice for you and I'm sure you will, just put yourself out there <3

Ps nice bunny suit  got a spare for me?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Kuroi  It does make sense. Capt...why all the cool ice man tatts?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 23, 2012)

Well it's not him i do not think  Either that or he is one of an internet sensation and we never knew


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have one tat that's bigger than an inch But I really want to get a full back piece. I was thinking i'm going to get a tree. Something like thisOnly a little different.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 23, 2012)

Perfexionist, again I mean it when I say I am flattered and my face is burning over here.. Thanks or commenting on personality. I guess part of why I hate being alone is I have so much love and so many ideas, passions, hobbies and stuff that I want to share with someone else. Lol I'm 'forward' because I have a sociocommunicative disorder; the forwardness gets me into trouble some times but I hate mind games.. I put myself out there so much that I can accept now if someone hates me because there is no complex deciphering involved, it's as simple as that. And if someone likes me, I like to feel they like me for who they've seen me to be, with all my faults, and that they understand the way I think. I need to understand how people work and learn how to respond appropriately
, and I feel the need for someone to understand how I work aswell. Otherwise it's rather shallow affection if you don't at least try, right?

Awesome crucifix, Rainbow. I can imagine your propose tree's branches reaching out across your back and reaching over your shoulders, following the contours of your body more rather than just being stamped on there like the picture.


----------



## ohmy (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, u girls are really cute  If the single women in My area looked like that I would be married with a bunch of kids lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 23, 2012)

My late grandmother had a tree in her yard when I was growing up, and i'd like it to look like that tree. I wouldn't want the mushrooms along the bottom or another tattoo under the tree cuz it looks like she has another one under it that's not completely in the picture. And i'd want her name hidden in it, with my children's names too. But the black tatt on my pale white skin would really pop I think lol.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 23, 2012)

tattos are addicting after i got my first i couldnt stop


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 24, 2012)

The dirty things I'm going to do to the next chick I'm with...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The dirty things I'm going to do to the next chick I'm with...


Is that what your next tattoo is going to be a picture of?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol Rainbow. Here I go again, no smiles this time


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2012)

Dog tag or no, you are simply striking my dear.
The "Eyes" have it.



xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol Rainbow. Here I go again, no smiles this time


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2012)

I see your face pic  I'll raise you one stoner pic


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome Rainbow, you do look baaaaked... I like that you look different from different angles too. Ok, here's a stoner pic, do I get pigtails now?? I swear I've been begging you for a pigtails pic for a while or is your hair short now?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2012)

I can do french braided pigtails. But no make up. Ouch lol.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 25, 2012)

You don't need it, Rainbow. And you look like you're up to something in a good way in that pic. You've seen my pigtails already, now I've just got to think about what outfits I'md like to see you in that are so crazy you might just own..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh gosh, DS will laugh at this one lol This is what happens when I take pictures with the light on. See how it bounces off of me and blinds half the camera shot?


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 25, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh gosh, DS will laugh at this one lolView attachment 2139205 This is what happens when I take pictures with the light on. See how it bounces off of me and blinds half the camera shot?


that would make a good avatar


----------



## sunni (Apr 25, 2012)

View attachment 2139220View attachment 2139221 haha baked no make up long night of gaming.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 25, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2139220View attachment 2139221 haha baked no make up long night of gaming.


 lol, that second pix you look sooo ripped sunni, very funny...


----------



## april (Apr 25, 2012)

LOL u ladies talk say "no makeup" lol i never wear any, ya i'm 30 hehehehe less is more, sunni ur freaking beautiful luv, facial anyone


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> that would make a good avatar


Ya lol "RainbowBriteasLite86"


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sunni I mean in the most non-homosexual way possible. I love your mouth. Not just your lips either. You have a super sexy philtrum too.


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 25, 2012)

heres the best i can do..


----------



## silasraven (Apr 25, 2012)

april said:


> LOL u ladies talk say "no makeup" lol i never wear any, ya i'm *30* hehehehe less is more, sunni ur freaking beautiful luv, facial anyone


yeah right no fucking way on earth that number is ever true, im not saying that to be flattering or anything i just dont believe it at all.


----------



## april (Apr 25, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> heres the best i can do..View attachment 2139291


FINALY!!!! awesome luv xoxoxoxox nice fish


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 25, 2012)

april said:


> FINALY!!!! awesome luv xoxoxoxox nice fish


 too bad that's the only fish he's getting on his hands, lol... i kid, i kid, you know i love you d, lol, just april set it up so well i couldn't help meself..


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> heres the best i can do..View attachment 2139291


i would do you and the fish.


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 25, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> too bad that's the only fish he's getting on his hands, lol... i kid, i kid, you know i love you d, lol, just april set it up so well i couldn't help meself..


your sure right about that...


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i would do you and the fish.


you better at least give a reach around........lol


----------



## Urca (Apr 25, 2012)

this is the most recent picture of the infamous urca


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2012)

Is that...a washing machine? Am I really that stoned or is that a washing machine behind you...in your kitchen?


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 25, 2012)

Urca said:


> View attachment 2139330 this is the most recent picture of the infamous urca


looking good girl....


----------



## april (Apr 25, 2012)

*phillipchristian* 

View Profile 
View Forum Posts 
Private Message 
View Journal Entries 
View Articles 
Add as Contact 
 : Ur fucking awesome muffin !!!!!


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 25, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Is that...a washing machine? Am I really that stoned or is that a washing machine behind you...in your kitchen?


Get this...it's a washer and a dryer. That's at my buddy Jeremy's apartment in Panama.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Get this...it's a washer and a dryer. That's at my buddy Jeremy's apartment in Panama.


That's fuckin awesome!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2012)

It's a combination dishwasher and compactor. Very loud in operation ... cn


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 25, 2012)

april said:


> *phillipchristian*
> 
> View Profile
> View Forum Posts
> ...


What up April? How ya been?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It's a combination dishwasher and compactor. Very loud in operation ... cn


LoL Canna. I want one!


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 25, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That's fuckin awesome!


I'd never seen one before. My exact reaction when I saw it. Apparently they are big in Europe. I've never seen one though when I've been there. Only does small loads and the dryer takes forever. Total bachelor laundry machine.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

HAha, good photo's PC, looks like quite the life, and loving that "top shelf" in the kitchen  Those boats look a little bit fancier than the kind i'm thinking of getting 

That's your typical english washing machine, what threw you? that it opens outwards and not upwards? Mine lives to the side of my kitchen sink. Now i'm no longer a grower i should probably think about finding a pic of my own.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

Doesn't look cheap :/ Although the wake and the wood in the first pic was enough to tell me it probably wasn't cheap  I'm thinking something more like this haha, and even that will be totally out of my budget


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 25, 2012)

As long as you are on the water man...

I love being out. You can't keep me off my boats. Half the time I'm not even fishing. We're chasing whales around, swimming with sharks, anchored off some deserted island somewhere. I just love being on the water.

This will be the next purchase for my house in Honduras. Need something a little faster.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll leave you to swim with all the sharks! :/ First hurdle i need to clear is that i am terrified of open water  I convince myself that there must be a fat fuck off angry bitey shark within spitting distance, in the English channel no less


----------



## HereticHero (Apr 25, 2012)

It's about a year old but it'll do.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'll leave you to swim with all the sharks! :/ First hurdle i need to clear is that i am terrified of open water  I convince myself that there must be a fat fuck off angry bitey shark within spitting distance, in the English channel no less


Haha! They don't mess with you. I've swam with tons of them. I'll post some underwater video footage I have with sharks, marlin, whales, etc... Really cool stuff. Only time I get out of the water is for Big Tiger sharks and Killer Whales. Those bastards will chomp you just for the fun of it. I'll post some vids tomorrow. Off to bed. Fishing a tournament right now. Gotta be up early.


----------



## RightyMcquick (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's Righty, smoking a joint of something good like a year ago.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2012)

Not bad, Righty!


----------



## RightyMcquick (Apr 25, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Not bad, Righty!


aww shucks.. hehe thanks rainbow!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 26, 2012)

so thats what you fuckers look like!!!!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 26, 2012)

Teenagers pervading this insufferable and presagious senescence.


----------



## RightyMcquick (Apr 26, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Teenagers pervading this insufferable and presagious senescence.


i had to look up every word in your post.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm too much of a secret agent man to let you see me.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 26, 2012)

crypt likes to use his brain. *points and laughs. jkjk crypt.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 26, 2012)

No one's getting younger.

Righty looks like he's having fun...

Where's HellaBlunts, his pictures were cute.


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hehehehe wow this thread looks fun  yep need to smoke a bowl for this !


----------



## halfloaf (Apr 26, 2012)

me my mum and late father on my weding day always mist how sad is that the only photo of me and my dad


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 26, 2012)

You're even more pigment challenged than I am.


----------



## halfloaf (Apr 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You're even more pigment challenged than I am.


???????????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> ???????????


she means you whiter than a ghost


----------



## halfloaf (Apr 26, 2012)

well in the bible it said it raind for forty days and forty nights that the best sumer scotlands had


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 26, 2012)

This is 2 years old been smoking Hawaii weed all day, going back soon.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ See that's how I pictured UncleBuck looking. Only chubbier.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 27, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ^^ See that's how I pictured UncleBuck looking. Only chubbier.


What are you saying here??? LOL.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 27, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> What are you saying here??? LOL.


Oh! Um. LoL.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2012)

here i am!!!! can ya see me???


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 27, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh! Um. LoL.


Just having fun sweetheart....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ ...no...the money pictures always explode all over facebook right after taxes come back.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL!!!! I was.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 27, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> LOL!!!! I was.


LoL I believe you


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought the money picks went out in 1996? He's got a stack of 20's...


----------



## Orithil (Apr 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> here i am!!!! can ya see me???


Nice money shot, champ!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ^^ See that's how I pictured UncleBuck looking. Only chubbier.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> me my mum and late father on my weding day always mist how sad is that the only photo of me and my dad


I was thinking WKD at a wedding? Then noticed you're from Scotland and it all made sense


----------



## zo0t (Apr 27, 2012)

dats me y0! 







sup betchz


----------



## borntoshine (Apr 27, 2012)

..


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 27, 2012)

There's something mischievous about those super innocent eyes, what are you hiding! X3 Equally pretty plants x


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 27, 2012)

borntoshine said:


> ..


...... closes mouth


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 27, 2012)

borntoshine said:


> ..


That plant looks photoshopped in. Not saying it's not your plant, it just looks like the girl wasn't really posing with the plant. You can see light from a flash in her eyes, but no shadow being cast from the plant. Also the border of the plant looks funny. Of course I could be wrong all together.


----------



## zo0t (Apr 27, 2012)

omg many betchz growing tomatoz !!!11 
sup betchz wanna cyber sekz ????????????????????


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 27, 2012)

Gimme some hotdogs bitch!!!


----------



## zo0t (Apr 27, 2012)

i see in yo avatar u iz already havin hotdogz madafaka


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 27, 2012)

You know it gee. Gittin dem hotdawgz off da grill all day yo.


----------



## borntoshine (Apr 27, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That plant looks photoshopped in. Not saying it's not your plant, it just looks like the girl wasn't really posing with the plant. You can see light from a flash in her eyes, but no shadow being cast from the plant. Also the border of the plant looks funny. Of course I could be wrong all together.



LOLOL Photoshopped? Why thank you. There was no flash, it was the light from my light fixtures in the grow room  Want to see my grow album?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 27, 2012)

do it to it...


----------



## borntoshine (Apr 27, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/borntoshine-346590/albums/my-girls-25219/


There ya go.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 27, 2012)

and that my friends.... is Jenga.

Very nice Borntoshine


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> This is 2 years old been smoking Hawaii weed all day, going back soon.


Love Hawaii..!!!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 27, 2012)

borntoshine said:


> LOLOL Photoshopped? Why thank you. There was no flash, it was the light from my light fixtures in the grow room  Want to see my grow album?


Don't worry. For some reason they're very suspicious of female members.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 27, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> This is 2 years old been smoking Hawaii weed all day, going back soon.


[video=youtube;i1LncT3Pqqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1LncT3Pqqs[/video]


----------



## nuglets (Apr 27, 2012)

borntoshine said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/members/borntoshine-346590/albums/my-girls-25219/
> 
> 
> There ya go.


Haha! she grows weed and she's cute. take that one!


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> [video=youtube;i1LncT3Pqqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1LncT3Pqqs[/video]


Is that Boris the Bullet Dodger from Snatch...????


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 27, 2012)

@Rainbow > Because the last half dozen or something have been fakes, or trolls or both 0_o


----------



## Josh3235 (Apr 27, 2012)

borntoshine said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/members/borntoshine-346590/albums/my-girls-25219/
> 
> 
> There ya go.


Very nice! You grow pretty good!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 27, 2012)

No I'm not 17 but I do get that a lot lol
21 in this pic


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> I thought the money picks went out in 1996? He's got a stack of 20's...


lol hater... theres a gang of 50's in there too.. im holding over 7k there.. tax refund my ass. i just flipped two elbows


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice portrait, Kush. I love the shirt. You look all sweet and innocent lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 27, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Nice portrait, Kush. I love the shirt. You look all sweet and innocent lol


Thanks
hahaha glad i come of that way in pics ,
Far from it in real life  

Well I can be sweet, innocent ehhh not so much


----------



## borntoshine (Apr 27, 2012)

nuglets said:


> Haha! she grows weed and she's cute. take that one!


Ahahaa thanks



Josh3235 said:


> Very nice! You grow pretty good!


Thanks


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 27, 2012)

I think we just have alot of attractive people on this forum. Thanks you two, and BornToShine, I liked your bud porn too x


----------



## whatsaroach?lol??? (Apr 27, 2012)

Me on my twenty first bday which was last year. Only pic I have that juss focuses on me and not friends and family


After football game picture. Btw we lose lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 27, 2012)

Hehe, cute.. You look oddly familiar though.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol hater... theres a gang of 50's in there too.. im holding over 7k there.. tax refund my ass. i just flipped two elbows


You better get that in the business safe ASAP bro! LMFAO! I never keep more than a few hundred out of the safe.  Once it gets up to 25k I take em to the Deposit boxes. =)


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 27, 2012)

25k. 25 kilo. Kilo derived from the Greek word _khilioi. _Meaning a thousand. 25,000 dollars Mr. The Cap.


----------



## whatsaroach?lol??? (Apr 27, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Hehe, cute.. You look oddly familiar though.




Idk y I get told that every so often though when I meet new people. But thanks


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> 25k. 25 kilo. Kilo derived from the Greek word _khilioi. _Meaning a thousand. 25,000 dollars Mr. The Cap.


I know, Bro... hahahaha.. I just mean I've never seen that much..!!! Had 20k in my tight fist when I sold my Harley but otherwise it's always way smaller..!!!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 27, 2012)

Well just stay far away from the drug trade.  You might just clutch something way larger.


----------



## nuglets (Apr 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol hater... theres a gang of 50's in there too.. im holding over 7k there.. tax refund my ass. i just flipped two elbows



lmfao! "there's a gang of 50's in there too..." and people want to know what's wrong with society...


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

Best you'll get out of me  Beard!


----------



## The cap (Apr 27, 2012)

nuglets said:


> lmfao! "there's a gang of 50's in there too..." and people want to know what's wrong with society...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141791


That's Classic, Is he wearing Camo Shirt as well..???


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Apr 27, 2012)

about as much of me as you will ever see!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2141908
> 
> Best you'll get out of me  Beard!


Beautiful shot, Tip Top!!!!! Love it x


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Beautiful shot, Tip Top!!!!! Love it x


Surprisingly however it may seem, it was a completely accidental photo as well, clouds just perfectly lined up with joint  Me on my fav smoking spot. 4 floors up, 4 floors down each side of my legs


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 27, 2012)

This thread is hands down the most evil on RIU.


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 27, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> This thread is hands down the most evil on RIU.


and your the evil leader...weres your pic


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 27, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol hater... theres a gang of 50's in there too.. im holding over 7k there.. tax refund my ass. i just flipped two elbows


Wow! Just when I thought you couldn't dig yourself in any deeper.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 27, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> and your the evil leader...weres your pic


Uh hello?  In my Avatar!


----------



## sunni (Apr 27, 2012)

View attachment 2142779View attachment 2142780View attachment 2142781taken like an hour ago


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice grow borntoshine


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 27, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dirtsurfr - you're not the only one who's been to "the Islands".
> 
> Please forgive the beer gut - I truly tried to drink that damn money pit dry.
> Unsuccessfully.
> ...


How are you still so white after being on that beach? LOL. jk


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Nice grow borntoshine


the forum demands kona pics.


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh I have posted plenty lol . Where is the wonderful pic of uncle buc?? I know alll of your charm will come through in your smile


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> How are you still so white after being on that beach? LOL. jk


Alaskan Hunting guide. . . Need I say more?
With a little help from some SPF 10 K or so.


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hehehe yes it is totally possible I lived in Hawaii and still managed to be painfully white hahahhaha!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe yes it is totally possible I lived in Hawaii and still managed to be painfully white hahahhaha!!!!


A kinsman howle ?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 28, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Oh I have posted plenty lol . Where is the wonderful pic of uncle buc?? I know alll of your charm will come through in your smile


Konaaaa! Inbox please... I've still yet to see your pretty face, rather than attire x


----------



## nuglets (Apr 28, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dirtsurfr - you're not the only one who's been to "the Islands".
> 
> Please forgive the beer gut - I truly tried to drink that damn money pit dry.
> Unsuccessfully.


if that's a beer gut then i'll take 2. lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 28, 2012)

...................poop


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Konaaaa! Inbox please... I've still yet to see your pretty face, rather than attire x


Hey girl long time no talk  thanks for everything !!! I am safe and sound now yay  I will def have to hit you up Kuroi hehhe !! Lol and I know I still owe you a full pic of that skirt hahaha p


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

This RUI and Kurio bullshit is simply insufferable.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> This RUI and Kurio bullshit is simply insufferable.


Oh come now. Nothing on a forum board is insufferable. All you have to do is logout.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe we have different perspectives of what insufferable means then. To me it's only insufferable if I can't do anything to fix it.


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh come on now crypt no need to go about calling names and stuff now lol just trying to make fun of stuff  where is your wonderful pic I am sure you are handsome??


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Oh come on now crypt no need to go about calling names and stuff now lol just trying to make fun of stuff  where is your wonderful pic I am sure you are handsome??


Was just bait he was throwing out Kona


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey rainbo how are you girl ???


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hey rainbo how are you girl ???


Hello Ms Kona.  I'm perfectly perfect this afternoon. I haven't seen you around in a while!


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol ya I took a much needed break and got everything all worked out


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Lol ya I took a much needed break and got everything all worked out


I did the same but I was doing medical-y things. Now i'm recuperating and bored out of my mind.


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You're not very good with words are you Rainbow.  If you have to log out, that is validating the insufferable nature of it. Tsk tsk. Dumb bitches.


is someone not in a good mood today


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Maybe we have different perspectives of what insufferable means then. To me it's only insufferable if I can't do anything to fix it.


No varying perspectives, insufferable only means something that you can not and will not continue to suffer under. In this case you were saying the means to no longer bare that suffering, is to log out. But this is purely semantics and panties are no longer knotted so I'm again indifferent.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 28, 2012)

Please no more gay guy with shirt off pics lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Oh come on now crypt no need to go about calling names and stuff now lol just trying to make fun of stuff  where is your wonderful pic I am sure you are handsome??


This old bag of bones sports his ugly mug in every post. 

But here's a couple centuries older picture from when I wasn't so entirely decomposed.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> is someone not in a good mood today


No the same as always I believe, but perhaps I momentarily followed in your well trodden footsteps, of the mean drunk.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

FilthyFletch said:


> Please no more gay guy with shirt off pics lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

Yay dsb how are you?? Yeah rainbo I hear ya on the medical stuff I have seizures and they suck hahahaha !!!


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> No the same as always I believe, but perhaps I momentarily followed in your well trodden footsteps, of the mean drunk.


that drinking dont do no good......i havent drank in months....peace bro


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> This old bag of bones sports his ugly mug in every post.
> 
> But here's a couple centuries older picture from when I wasn't so entirely decomposed.


Oh absolutely charming Betty White would go out with ya  bring some fire buds and you are good to go!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> that drinking dont do no good......i havent drank in months....peace bro


Right, me too man no more liquor for me !!! and I never drank beer or wine all I need is my green


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 28, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dirtsurfr - you're not the only one who's been to "the Islands".
> 
> Please forgive the beer gut - I truly tried to drink that damn money pit dry.
> Unsuccessfully.


I was pretty loaded that day I'm going back some day.
Anyone ever try Royal Hawaiian??


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


>


we cant stop here, this is bat country hahahah


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> we cant stop here, this is bat country hahahah


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

I love how it just says your argument is invalid hahahahaha


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


>


i feel like i cant watch that movie enough times, watching this on shrooms makes for a pretty fun evening. i was told requiem for a dream would be good, but i was freaking the fuck out when everything went wrong(like that fuckin guy getting his arm amputated). do not do shrooms and watch that, you wont sleep hahahahaha


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

Requiem for a Dream is pure shit. I prefer watching 1940s/50s Disney movies while tripping.  Now those are fucking funny.


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Right, me too man no more liquor for me !!! and I never drank beer or wine all I need is my green


yes liquor is evil....its gotten me in tons of trouble.....


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Requiem for a Dream is pure shit. I prefer watching 1940s/50s Disney movies while tripping.  Now those are fucking funny.


i know, talk about a mood killer. biggest waste of 3 grams of shrooms ever, should have just ran around in my back yard hahahaha.
and damn, the old alice in wonder land is fuckin trippy.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i know, talk about a mood killer. biggest waste of 3 grams of shrooms ever, should have just ran around in my back yard hahahaha.
> and damn, the old alice in wonder land is fuckin trippy.


Hell ya Alice is the best movie to watch while tripping. Take some Lucy and puff on some Opium, turn that movie on and settle into a nice recliner.  Perfect afternoon. The 2010 was quite a disappoint but it was still alright.

Pinnochio and Fantasia are of course pretty trippy too, and The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad has always held a special place in my heart. x)


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 28, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hey girl long time no talk  thanks for everything !!! I am safe and sound now yay  I will def have to hit you up Kuroi hehhe !! Lol and I know I still owe you a full pic of that skirt hahaha p


You show me yours and I'll show you mine.

Rainbow, I adore you but no one _ever_ wins against him.


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You show me yours and I'll show you mine.
> 
> Rainbow, I adore you but no one _ever_ wins against him.


i held my own against him......i think i did


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

hehehe good to be back !!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> i held my own against him......i think i did


Well you were demodded and banned. lol I don't think I always win but I think you came out far worse. lmao


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 28, 2012)

Glad you're happy and back. But not so sure what's to stay for


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> i held my own against him......i think i did


I couldn't see that until you quoted it DS. If I didn't enjoy my banter with Crypt I wouldn't bother. I'm not drowning and trying to stay afloat. I'm enjoying surfing the waves lol. Kona where's your pic?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Well you were demodded and banned. lol I don't think I always win but I think you came out far worse. lmao


Fixed it for you.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Glad you're happy and back. But not so sure what's to stay for


Lol mainly I am here for the love of my plants then others threads always get me involved too hahahhaa


----------



## The cap (Apr 28, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dirtsurfr - you're not the only one who's been to "the Islands".
> 
> Please forgive the beer gut - I truly tried to drink that damn money pit dry.
> Unsuccessfully.
> ...



Aloha.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Well you were demodded and banned. lol I don't think I always win but I think you came out far worse. lmao


you maybe right...but thats water under the bridge...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> you maybe right...but thats water under the bridge...


When you got banned did you say "Fuck da po-lice"?


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> When you got banned did you say "Fuck da po-lice"?


your funny.....and i brought it on myself...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> your funny.....and i brought it on myself...


No explanation necessary. I'm sure someday I will be banned myself.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 28, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Lol mainly I am here for the love of my plants then others threads always get me involved too hahahhaa


i got a friend out im hemit sana sinto and lake elsinore area he sead your freekin hot lolz he came on hear and told me stay off that shit man lolz well he noticed you were on my friends list and he sead your freeking hot is this true?


----------



## halfloaf (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Requiem for a Dream is pure shit. I prefer watching 1940s/50s Disney movies while tripping.  Now those are fucking funny.


pink floyd the wall was awsome on two strawberry fields also watched the darkside of the rainbow stoned that funkin freaked me


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> No explanation necessary. I'm sure someday I will be banned myself.



im sure you will be alright.....ask crypt how many times hes been banned...hint its more than once


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

Crypt how many times have you been banned?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

16 times.


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> 16 times.


damn man...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> 16 times.


Well that's comforting I guess. Since you were banned 16 times but still allowed to come back, I guess being banned isn't so bad then. It's more like suspended, really.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

Most bans tended to be suspensions of a week or so when Fdd was around. First you got an infraction, then if you got another infraction it usually came with week ban. If you got another infraction, if you were LUCKY it would only accompany another ban of a few weeks. But usually by your 3rd ban you were banned permanently. Thankfully for me, or so I'm told, Im a charming enough fellow and using said charm and the other mods hatred of FDD against him, I was capable of continuously securing my return.


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

thump easy said:


> i got a friend out im hemit sana sinto and lake elsinore area he sead your freekin hot lolz he came on hear and told me stay off that shit man lolz well he noticed you were on my friends list and he sead your freeking hot is this true?



Hey thump buddy have not seen you in a min how have you been?? Well I have not met very many people from the site or from my former city lol but I will take I as a compliment if they said I was hot tell them I said thanks, my bf tells me I am hot lol, I of course think there is room for improvement but I have a very healthy view of myself and can say that I think I am pretty, I don't wear make up and I am 5' 5" and 135 pounds and in shape and I own a lot of pink things from Victoria secretes lol  people have always liked me an I have always been one to bring life to a party lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You show me yours and I'll show you mine.
> 
> Rainbow, I adore you but no one _ever_ wins against him.


Where's the wolf Avi ?
We miss her.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Most bans tended to be suspensions of a week or so when Fdd was around. First you got an infraction, then if you got another infraction it usually came with week ban. If you got another infraction, if you were LUCKY it would only accompany another ban of a few weeks. But usually by your 3rd ban you were banned permanently. Thankfully for me, or so I'm told, Im a charming enough fellow and using said charm and the other mods hatred of FDD against him, I was capable of continuously securing my return.


I've heard FDD stories. But he was gone before I arrived.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

For you DS


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I've heard FDD stories. But he was gone before I arrived.


fdd wasnt a bad guy..but if you got on his bad side he would get you...and crypt got on his bad side


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2144970For you DS


what a nice pussy....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

Got the last laugh as usual.


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Got the last laugh as usual.


guess you did..but were not here to fuck with fdd.....


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

I pray for fdd and kmk and his girl and their kids none of them deserve what happened its a plant that grows, maybe one day our country will wake up


----------



## april (Apr 28, 2012)

Tis about time we nazi mods pull out our ban sticks, wait i don't have one  lmfao People who get banned ask for it, I compare the whole situation like this " would u go to Burger King and complain when they don't serve u pizza"  lol 

FDD banned people who deserved it, damn i tried and i only ever got myself an infraction which was reversed 
Members wanted FDD to be the bad guy, we all have our moments, even mods are allowed to have a shitty day.

Crypt earned every ban he got, he can be a handfull, and mouthfull


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I pray for fdd and kmk and his girl and their kids none of them deserve what happened its a plant that grows, maybe one day our country will wake up


........


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

april said:


> Tis about time we nazi mods pull out our ban sticks, wait i don't have one  lmfao People who get banned ask for it, I compare the whole situation like this " would u go to Burger King and complain they when they don't serve u pizza"  lol
> 
> FDD banned people who deserved it, damn i tried and i only ever got myself an infraction which was reversed
> Members wanted FDD to be the bad guy, we all have our moments, even mods are allowed to have a shitty day.
> ...


amen sister....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

Either way, i'm glad I missed the drama.


----------



## ohmy (Apr 28, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> what a nice pussy....


lol thats a big ol pussy


----------



## april (Apr 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Either way, i'm glad I missed the drama.



Lmfao u drop urself into the center of the drama daily girl, everyone does, that's toke and talk, we all think we're the shit, everyone else is retarded, we feel the need to "pwon" the ones that intimidate or threaten our cyber status/ ego or in some rare cases "super ego" 


People respect me cause i'm the queen bee, the almighty "APRIL" !!!






bahahahahahaha


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

april said:


> Lmfao u drop urself into the center of the drama daily girl, everyone does, that's toke and talk, we all think we're the shit, everyone else is retarded, we feel the need to "pwon" the ones that intimidate or threaten our cyber status/ ego or in some rare cases "super ego"
> 
> 
> People respect me cause i'm the queen bee, the almighty "APRIL" !!!
> ...


Well in all fairness, toke and talk is quite different than fed drama. And I have no idea what happened to FDD or KMK (never heard of a KMK before now). I don't mind forum board drama. It's all fun and games. But fed drama? No no. I'm glad I missed every bit of that.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

april said:


> Crypt earned every ban he got,


Your own boss disagrees with this so you should you watch yourself. Love.


----------



## april (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Your own boss disagrees with this so you should you watch yourself. Love.


LOL people like u are allowed to stay since u will just come back and cause trouble, this way i got ya under my thumb, i'm sure my boss would agree on this one luv 
I watch myself daily in the mirror, i like what i see, what about u??


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

Did ganjames get banned?


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 28, 2012)

april said:


> LOL people like u are allowed to stay since u will just come back and cause trouble, this way i got ya under my thumb, i'm sure my boss would agree on this one luv
> I watch myself daily in the mirror, i like what i see, what about u??


This is why I love April! I'm gonna bake you some muffins!!


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 28, 2012)

Follow Me!!! Only way to the beach....


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

Well lol I can def agree I asked for it hehhe litterally lol  I wanted to make sure I would not come back !!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

At least for a lil bit


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

april said:


> LOL people like u are allowed to stay since u will just come back and cause trouble, this way i got ya under my thumb, i'm sure my boss would agree on this one luv
> I watch myself daily in the mirror, i like what i see, what about u??


I think what you see belongs to me so I'd better like it.


----------



## april (Apr 28, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> This is why I love April! I'm gonna bake you some muffins!!


Hey if i can handle, wait tame crypt i've more than earned my mod title, and ur muffins mmmmmm will u hand feed me please, my hands might be busy, i have a John Deere apron


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey April, will this do? I made them earlier. Bottom layer is chocolate chip cookie dough; then Oreo cookies in the middle and brownie on top. Just add ice cream and enjoy!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

OK sooo you bake, you have boats, you travel quite a bit, you're handsome... which one are you? Gay or married?


----------



## Josh3235 (Apr 28, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Hey April, with this do? I made them earlier. Bottom layer is chocolate chip cookie dough; then Oreo cookies in the middle and brownie on top. Just add ice cream and enjoy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145131
> ...


duuuuuuuuddddeeeeeee, cookie dough, oreo, and brownie altogether!!!!!! I have to make that sometime. It just looks so good.


----------



## april (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I think what you see belongs to me so I'd better like it.



U seem unsure, hmm is this crypt ??? He never asked only told me


----------



## Dr High (Apr 28, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Hey April, with this do? I made them earlier. Bottom layer is chocolate chip cookie dough; then Oreo cookies in the middle and brownie on top. Just add ice cream and enjoy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145131
> ...






Oh My Fuck!

I want the recipe please.... This looks too damn delicious!!!


----------



## april (Apr 28, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Hey April, with this do? I made them earlier. Bottom layer is chocolate chip cookie dough; then Oreo cookies in the middle and brownie on top. Just add ice cream and enjoy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145131
> ...


YUM!!!! so licking ur fingers !! damn luv that looks fucking awesome !!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

april said:


> U seem unsure, hmm is this crypt ??? He never asked only told me


Just because two people are in love that doesn't mean they're officially together. 

T-Minus 6 days. =)


----------



## cannofbliss (Apr 28, 2012)

that brownie looks SOOO good...

here is my reaction...

[video=youtube;ybIGOscPtl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybIGOscPtl4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## april (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Just because two people are in love that doesn't mean they're officially together.
> 
> T-Minus 6 days. =)


Ur gonna help me find a man while ur here? a temp to fill ur shoes while away?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

april said:


> Ur gonna help me find a man while ur here? a temp to fill ur shoes while away?


Absolutely not but godspeed on your search.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK sooo you bake, you have boats, you travel quite a bit, you're handsome... which one are you? Gay or married?


Thank you for the handsome comment. That was really nice of you! You are very pretty yourself. I guess you've been following my posts...glad to see someone has. LOL

Neither gay nor married. Sorry to disappoint you. Moved to Central America for the most part about 8 years ago. Was SO fed up with NYC girls and all the bullshit fake materialistic crap. Not the reason I moved though but thought I needed a good latin woman anyway. Boy was I wrong. Now I love living here, but I realize I need a North American girl and they are hard to find down here. Haha. So i'll just keep having fun with the local girls till I can lure one down here from the North to make an honest man out of me.


----------



## april (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Absolutely not but godspeed on your search.


Something tells me every moment of my days will be busy keeping u "in check" .
Don't forget ur rubbers.................................... lots of rain here these days


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 28, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> duuuuuuuuddddeeeeeee, cookie dough, oreo, and brownie altogether!!!!!! I have to make that sometime. It just looks so good.


I did the cookie dough and brownie last week. When I went to the grocery store today to get the stuff to make it again I saw the Oreo's and had a moment of clarity. 

Tomorrow is Sunday which means french toast in the morning so I gotta take it easy on the deserts tonight.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Thank you for the handsome comment. That was really nice of you! You are very pretty yourself. I guess you've been following my posts...glad to see someone has. LOL
> 
> Neither gay nor married. Sorry to disappoint you. Moved to Central America for the most part about 8 years ago. Was SO fed up with NYC girls and all the bullshit fake materialistic crap. Not the reason I moved though but thought I needed a good latin woman anyway. Boy was I wrong. Now I love living here, but I realize I need a North American girl and they are hard to find down here. Haha. So i'll just keep having fun with the local girls till I can lure one down here from the North to make an honest man out of me.


So. What you're saying is (lol) you're the perfect guy and you're single. Right. So. Hi! How you doin?


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 28, 2012)

Dr High said:


> Oh My Fuck!
> 
> I want the recipe please.... This looks too damn delicious!!!


It's easy; any chocolate chip cookie recipe and brownie recipe will do it. I make homemade but you can do the stuff out of the bag.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

april said:


> Something tells me every moment of my days will be busy keeping u "in check" .
> Don't forget ur rubbers.................................... lots of rain here these days


I prefer Polyisoprene.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> So. What you're saying is (lol) you're the perfect guy and you're single. Right. So. Hi! How you doin?


Heyyyy  

Far from perfect sweetheart. I've got plenty of faults...but life has been too good to me to worry or even care about them.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 28, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Hey April, will this do? I made them earlier. Bottom layer is chocolate chip cookie dough; then Oreo cookies in the middle and brownie on top. Just add ice cream and enjoy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145131
> ...


damn dude! that looks sooo damn yummy.


----------



## april (Apr 28, 2012)

Crypt should be called bubble boy  

Dear lord lets hope i don't kill u luv, if i do ur pics gonna be posted on here, must show everyone what a handsome unicorn u were


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 28, 2012)

...for example; I like to practice mummification on my friends when they pass out drunk.


View attachment 2145241


----------



## cannofbliss (Apr 28, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> ...for example; I like to practice mummification on my friends when they pass out drunk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145241


great usage of the lampshade for a king tut hat lol


----------



## cannofbliss (Apr 28, 2012)

and hot dog coming out of it too haahaaha


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 28, 2012)

It would be a crime to send a man to the afterlife without his wewe!!


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> So. What you're saying is (lol) you're the perfect guy and you're single. Right. So. Hi! How you doin?


Besides...pretty girls like you who grow weed ALWAYS have boyfriends. Guys aren't stupid...the good ones get taken quickly.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 28, 2012)

i liked chatting with fdd


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Besides...pretty girls like you who grow weed ALWAYS have boyfriends. Guys aren't stupid...the good ones get taken quickly.


Well. There's no obstacle a girl won't overcome for the right guy I guess lol.


----------



## ohmy (Apr 28, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i liked chatting with fdd


i miss him and drfever  place is not the same ....no like button ....fuck


----------



## april (Apr 29, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i liked chatting with fdd



I like chatting with u, how the hell r u? and the old lady?

Ok so next weekend i'm gonna drive crypt to some old farm and sell him to these people [video=youtube;Uzae_SqbmDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzae_SqbmDE[/video]


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well. There's no obstacle a girl won't overcome for the right guy I guess lol.


Yea, but it's hard to pack up and move to an entirely different country for someone. Let alone try and start dating someone in another country. That's virtually impossible. 

I just bought a house in Sonoma with a college buddy as an investment. Gonna be spending some time there over the summer between tournaments. Maybe I'll meet a nice California girl and convince her to come to Costa Rica or The Bay Islands with me for a week. Once I get somewhere down there it wouldn't be hard to convince them to stay. Just roll a joint and watch the sunset from the balcony...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Sigh* The perfect guy. Of course he's in another country lol. Eh well. Maybe you can drop me off somewhere on your way back...I have plans in other places.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> *Sigh* The perfect guy. Of course he's in another country lol. Eh well. Maybe you can drop me off somewhere on your way back...I have plans in other places.


I'm in Cali and New York about 5 months out of the year. Then pretty much all over the map the rest of the time for tournaments, work, and fun. It's really not that bad; Costa Rica is only 2 hours from Miami; less from The Bay Islands; maybe 2:30 from Panama.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

Don't tease. I'm in Cali.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Don't tease. I'm in Cali.


Quit lying...you say "eh" all the time. Isn't that Canadian?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Quit lying...you say "eh" all the time. Isn't that Canadian?


I guess it is if you say it with an accent lol.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 29, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Doesn't this bitch have a husband....?! Hitting this guy up and just being a general slut...... Man. Hate to be her man....
> 
> Oh sorry.  Some inner monologue appears to have escaped.


why you should disregard females and acquire currency


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Doesn't this bitch have a husband....?! Hitting this guy up and just being a general slut...... Man. Hate to be her man....
> 
> Oh sorry.  Some inner monologue appears to have escaped.


I can tell you do real well with the ladies just by the way you talk about them...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Doesn't this bitch have a husband....?! Hitting this guy up and just being a general slut...... Man. Hate to be her man....
> 
> Oh sorry.  Some inner monologue appears to have escaped.


Crypt. I've said several times throughout this forum board that i'd like to start a school for girls in another country. Being able to see places other than the US is important. I didn't offer sex for a ride.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> why you should disregard females and acquire currency


You can do both. Usually you need to get your paper right first though.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Crypt. I've said several times throughout this forum board that i'd like to start a school for girls in another country. Being able to see places other than the US is important. I didn't offer sex for a ride.


Don't get sucked in.....


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> You can do both. Usually you need to get your paper right first though.


i do both simultaneously.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Don't get sucked in.....


Nah lol. But he keeps it interesting, so he serves a purpose.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> I can tell you do real well with the ladies just by the way you talk about them...


It's the whole daddy issue thing. They practically throw themselves at you when you behave derisively.  I've had this one lady on the line for over a year and she hasn't even seen me in person.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i do both simultaneously.


Well lol then why is your advice to only do one?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Crypt. I've said several times throughout this forum board that i'd like to start a school for girls in another country. Being able to see places other than the US is important. I didn't offer sex for a ride.


I never said you did.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i do both simultaneously.


I couldn't...too much juggling. I got my money right first...now I'm working on the women. Problem is; once you've got money finding an honest woman is actually harder.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> It's the whole daddy issue thing. They practically throw themselves at you when you behave derisively.  I've had this one lady on the line for over a year and she hasn't even seen me in person.


Hey, there are women out there who marry dudes in prison just because they are in prison. I guess even you have more to offer than that...


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well lol then why is your advice to only do one?


some people do not possess the ability to do both at the same time, they just arent on my level.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyway, seriously though, i'd pay for it and everything if you're ever in my area going somewhere else. I'll stop somewhere along your route to wherever you're going. You can even drop me off in the water along the coast and i'll swim to shore lol.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> I couldn't...too much juggling. I got my money right first...now I'm working on the women. Problem is; once you've got money finding an honest woman is actually harder.


well i never said pimpin was easy... hahaha


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Hey, there are women out there who marry dudes in prison just because they are in prison. I guess even you have more to offer than that...


It really is the perfect marriage for some people. They get the positive attention they want without having to deal with an asshole. (And yes, i'm making the assumption that if he's in prison, he's an asshole.)


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> well i never said pimpin was easy... hahaha


LoL I must spead some rep around before giving it to crazey again.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> some people do not possess the ability to do both at the same time, they just arent on my level.


I wasn't trying to get "money" like you. I was getting what we call "fuck you money" back home. Takes a lot more dedication and focus.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL I must spead some rep around before giving it to crazey again.


riu just rep cock blocks me erryday.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> I wasn't trying to get "money" like you. I was getting what we call "fuck you money" back home. Takes a lot more dedication and focus.


What is fuck you money?


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> I wasn't trying to get "money" like you. I was getting what we call "fuck you money" back home. Takes a lot more dedication and focus.


get your paper and the bitches will follow. the most important rule the bible never told us.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Anyway, seriously though, i'd pay for it and everything if you're ever in my area going somewhere else. I'll stop somewhere along your route to wherever you're going. You can even drop me off in the water along the coast and i'll swim to shore lol.


Where do you wanna go? 

p.s. no jealous husbands on my plane please...


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Where do you wanna go? If you are really in Cali then I'll be in Sonoma (Sebastopol) a few times over the summer. Just bring your passport cause with me you SERIOUSLY never know where you are gonna end up...
> 
> p.s. no jealous husbands on my plane please...


i think ill just stick to craigslist for prostitution


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> I wasn't trying to get "money" like you. I was getting what we call "fuck you money" back home. Takes a lot more dedication and focus.



fuck you money

Enough money to be able to say fuck you to anybody on the planet.
_Bill gates was offered a knighthood, but he has fuck you money, so he didn't show._


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Where do you wanna go? If you are really in Cali then I'll be in Sonoma (Sebastopol) a few times over the summer. Just bring your passport cause with me you SERIOUSLY never know where you are gonna end up...
> 
> p.s. no jealous husbands on my plane please...


Um. Hm. You know what though...that whole seriously in caps like that threw me into Winter's warning thread for missing women and...ya. Just send me pics. You're very handsome though. But just send me pics.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What is fuck you money?


LOL! I guess it's a NY thing. Kinda hard to describe. Basically means you don't have to work and can do whatever the "Fuck You" want.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 29, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> fuck you moneyEnough money to be able to say fuck you to anybody on the planet.
> _Bill gates was offered a knighthood, but he has fuck you money, so he didn't show._


hahahaha sounds like something off urban dictionary.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Um. Hm. You know what though...that whole seriously in caps like that threw me into Winter's warning thread for missing women and...ya. Just send me pics. You're very handsome though. But just send me pics.


Haha! Yes, I am the midwest serial killer.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

I love urban dictionary lol. I'm a nerdy girl so I have to use it alot.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 29, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> hahahaha sounds like something off urban dictionary.


Tis. .......


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Haha! Yes, I am the midwest serial killer.


Well lmao. No. Not necessarily. And i'm not blonde, or in the midwest, so i've got that going for me. But you could be like...the zodiac killer and i'm an Aries, the first star sign in the zodiac, so you see i'm too young to die.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i think ill just stick to craigslist for prostitution


But pimps don't pay for sex I thought?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> But pimps don't pay for sex I thought?


That is a very good point.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 29, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Tis. .......


knew it, everytime i go on there i disgusting fetish.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well lmao. No. Not necessarily. And i'm not blonde, or in the midwest, so i've got that going for me. But you could be like...the zodiac killer and i'm an Aries, the first star sign in the zodiac, so you see i'm too young to die.


Good point...You never can tell nowadays. But for me to be the Zodiac Killer wouldn't I have to be like 75 years old right now? I mean I know I look older than I am but come on...


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> But pimps don't pay for sex I thought?


haha i know that was sarcasm. i think its funny you can buy sex on craigslist though. i would buy an escort and tell her to roll my weed hahaha


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Good point...You never can tell nowadays. But for me to be the Zodiac Killer wouldn't I have to be like 75 years old right now? I mean I know I look older than I am but come on...


True. You could be his evil spawn. lol. No but really that's how women end up dead lol. They get on the internet and some guy gets them alone and then konks her on the head for no good reason.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> haha i know that was sarcasm. i think its funny you can buy sex though. i would buy an escort and tell her to roll my weed hahaha


They say you don't pay a hooker for sex...you pay them to leave afterward. I always found that to be funny.

Wouldn't touch a hooker if my life depended on it. If I'm that hard up then I just call my girl Jergens.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> They say you don't pay a hooker for sex...you pay them to leave afterward. I always found that to be funny.
> 
> Wouldn't touch a hooker if my life depended on it. If I'm that hard up then I just call my girl Jergens.


could just call up your girl jill, shes always by your side hahaha


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> True. You could be his evil spawn. lol. No but really that's how women end up dead lol. They get on the internet and some guy gets them alone and then konks her on the head for no good reason.


Hey, I agree with you. Gotta be careful. There are some weirdos out there. Unfortunately sweety I'm not one of them. Hate to burst your bubble. Regular dude here. No mommy issues. Don't want to kill you and wear your skin.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Hey, I agree with you. Gotta be careful. There are some weirdos out there. Unfortunately sweety I'm not one of them. Hate to burst your bubble. Regular dude here. No mommy issues. Don't want to skin you alive and wear your skin.


It's ok it's not actually a bubble. It's the paranoia. Means my high is wearing off lol.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's ok it's not actually a bubble. It's the paranoia. Means my high is wearing off lol.


I always wondered about that. Women must have a whole seperate set of things to worry about. Like any dude you ever go out with can be that guy who freaks out on you. Something us guys don't have to worry about. That's gotta be scary.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> I always wondered about that. Women must have a whole seperate set of things to worry about. Like any dude you ever go out with can be that guy who freaks out on you. Something us guys don't have to worry about. That's gotta be scary.


I know I think about it. Actually just the other day I was talking to a guy I didn't know very well and I sat down in his passenger seat to talk to him. And he was really nice and I don't think he'd hurt me in a million years but I didn't necessarily know that before I got into the car so later on I lectured myself about it. I know it's one of those things that most likely will never happen it's just that it only takes one creepy person. OK let's change the subject before I start to hate weed for making me so paranoid lol.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I know I think about it. Actually just the other day I was talking to a guy I didn't know very well and I sat down in his passenger seat to talk to him. And he was really nice and I don't think he'd hurt me in a million years but I didn't necessarily know that before I got into the car so later on I lectured myself about it. I know it's one of those things that most likely will never happen it's just that it only takes one creepy person. OK let's change the subject before I start to hate weed for making me so paranoid lol.


Haha! You need to smoke yourself out of this paranoia. If you are really in Cali and in that area then we'll burn a fat one when I get to town. Bring your friends. I'm throwing a house warming party for myself. LOL! I'll be up there for at least a month. I've gotta do a bunch of shopping for the house and I wanna check the area out.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

Alright, let me know. I'll bring some hotties lol.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Alright, let me know. I'll bring some hotties lol.


I hope so, cause besides my realtors you'll be my only invitees at the party...the rest are friends with my boy and his girlfriend. Nothing like having a party at your own house and not knowing anyone there.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 29, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hey thump buddy have not seen you in a min how have you been?? Well I have not met very many people from the site or from my former city lol but I will take I as a compliment if they said I was hot tell them I said thanks, my bf tells me I am hot lol, I of course think there is room for improvement but I have a very healthy view of myself and can say that I think I am pretty, I don't wear make up and I am 5' 5" and 135 pounds and in shape and I own a lot of pink things from Victoria secretes lol  people have always liked me an I have always been one to bring life to a party lol


i ran to the last store out thier in lake you know what im talking about... ya he is sewing.... well one of his guys told me he knows of you.. lolz thats all im saying.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

Where are the usual suspects? How's everyone's Sunday going? I didn't do a damn thing today. Played around with the dogs and spent some time in the room with my plants. The I watched the Yankees came and the Lakers. Got an idea for another brownie/cookie that i'm gonna try out this week. Going with oatmeal instead of the chocolate chip.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 29, 2012)

I worked in the garden preping the soil tomorrow I plant.


----------



## Josh3235 (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Got an idea for another brownie/cookie that i'm gonna try out this week. Going with oatmeal instead of the chocolate chip.


That sounds hella good too. It's definitely worth trying.


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 29, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> I worked in the garden preping the soil tomorrow I plant.


what are you planting?????????


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Played around with the dogs and spent some time in the room with my plants.





dirtsurfr said:


> I worked in the garden preping the soil tomorrow I plant.


Are we all related or what? 
I played with my dogs & watered the girls - and then I did the same for all the house plants.
Such an exciting day !
But fresh tuna on the grill will be my reward (right after the Vape).


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 29, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are we all related or what?
> I played with my dogs & watered the girls - and then I did the same for all the house plants.
> Such an exciting day !
> But fresh tuna on the grill will be my reward (right after the Vape).


Too funny...Sundays are always lazy days around the house for me. It's the only day I don't have people working here. Kinda nice and quite.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 29, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> what are you planting?????????


1 each....
Hindu Skunk, Double Purple, Royal Hawaiian, Purple Nepal, U2 kush and Romulan.


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 29, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> 1 each....
> Hindu Skunk, Double Purple, Royal Hawaiian, Purple Nepal, U2 kush and Romulan.


sounds nice...ive got some blackjack going and just cracked some g13 widow,sour kush and wappa....im also going to try a outside grow...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 29, 2012)

I buried 6 fish just like the pilgrims did it works good but you don't wanna dig it back up.
I always grow Hindu skunk luve it!


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 30, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> 1 each....
> Hindu Skunk, Double Purple, Royal Hawaiian, Purple Nepal, U2 kush and Romulan.


Hell yeah sounds real nice man, I did a lot of work in the garden today too all the girls got their organic teas and got a layer of de on the top of the soil just to keep nats off and various other reason lol and then a preventative neem spray


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 30, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> sounds nice...ive got some blackjack going and just cracked some g13 widow,sour kush and wappa....im also going to try a outside grow...


I would like to have an outdoor grow oneday hehehhe next year or so might have a house, but for now no land lol !!


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 30, 2012)

thump easy said:


> i ran to the last store out thier in lake you know what im talking about... ya he is sewing.... well one of his guys told me he knows of you.. lolz thats all im saying.


I have no idea what you are talking about loo, but as long as you do I guess lol


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 30, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I would like to have an outdoor grow oneday hehehhe next year or so might have a house, but for now no land lol !!


im not growing it on my land......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2012)

You couldn't pay me to grow on my property in TX.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2012)

lol me doin some drums. look at the effin' bend in that cymbal


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 30, 2012)

I have 4 Labs. They are the best dogs.


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 30, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> im not growing it on my land......


Oh yes for sure in your case lol I would not do it on my own land either  lmfao !!


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 30, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> I have 4 Labs. They are the best dogs.
> 
> View attachment 2147828 View attachment 2147829 View attachment 2147830 View attachment 2147832 View attachment 2147833


Nice looking dogs I love labs very good companion animals lmfao I will never own another small dog again !!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 1, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> I have 4 Labs. They are the best dogs.
> 
> View attachment 2147828 View attachment 2147829 View attachment 2147830 View attachment 2147832 View attachment 2147833


Awesome looking dogs!


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> I have 4 Labs. They are the best dogs.


Awesome dogs! I got cats.


And a shot of me holding a branch with a cat in the background


----------



## konagirl420 (May 1, 2012)

Lol nice pussies


----------



## DSB65 (May 1, 2012)

My crazy dog fuckin with the cows...she thinks there hers..

and a duck in my yard


----------



## konagirl420 (May 1, 2012)

That's awesome dsb hehhe when I was 2 I lived on a dairy farm in Michigan


----------



## crazyhazey (May 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> View attachment 2149108


this is the only cat ive ever liked.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> this is the only cat ive ever liked.


And he looks absolutely thrilled to be wearing his dreads.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 1, 2012)

Hell yeah rasta kitty


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 1, 2012)

That is not a happy cat lol.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 1, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> That is not a happy cat lol.


im confused either he looks really high or just pissed thinking "wtf im a cat why am i wearing dreads"


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 1, 2012)

Looks to me like he's thinking,
Tonight I shit in his boot!!


----------



## crazyhazey (May 1, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Looks to me like he's thinking,
> Tonight I shit in his boot!!


hahahaha like in wilfred, thats hysterical. i think a cat is more likely to just fuck up your couch or something. and i know what you mean in your sig, i really gotta throw away my etch-a-sketch i spent 3 hours playing apps on it yesterday before realizing it was my etch-a-sketch. turns out i ran out of acid too. hahahaha


----------



## konagirl420 (May 1, 2012)

Yep that is the look hahaha!!


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2012)

View attachment 2167383recent as of yesterday look a tad big in this photo,deff the shirt dont think i'll be wear that shirt anymore lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 14, 2012)

very nice Sunni. what's the tat on your wrist?


----------



## jonblaze420 (May 14, 2012)

lol kindafat.jpg


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2012)

a very orginal heart ....LOL

edit: yes i did name it that rofl


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2012)

you're beautiful sunni


----------



## jonblaze420 (May 14, 2012)

sunni said:


> a very orginal heart ....LOL
> 
> edit: yes i did name it that rofl



Are you Canadien? I'd almost put money on it.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 14, 2012)

Here I am 

Ladies please keep your panties on .......


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2012)

yeah why...............


----------



## KushXOJ (May 14, 2012)

I'd put money on it too cause her location says Ontario


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

you look like a fun girl Sunni  i meant that in a good way


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

jonblaze420 said:


> Are you Canadien? I'd almost put money on it.




what gave it away? the location : ontario ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2012)

jonblaze420 said:


> Are you Canadien? I'd almost put money on it.





KushXOJ said:


> I'd put money on it too cause her location says Ontario


 CSI RIU style.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 14, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> CSI RIU style.


Lol I'm just sayin


----------



## jonblaze420 (May 14, 2012)

Well, just for the record, I didn't see that sunni was from Ontario and I didn't mean to infer anything by saying that.

It could have been in my subconscious from reading messages though.

Anyways, thanks for including me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 14, 2012)

look like me?


----------



## crazyhazey (May 14, 2012)

jonblaze420 said:


> Are you Canadien? I'd almost put money on it.





KushXOJ said:


> I'd put money on it too cause her location says Ontario





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> CSI RIU style.


this post is signature worthy hahahaha.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> this post is signature worthy hahahaha.


It does seem to have a nice flow to it, doesn't it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2012)

hahaha, that's funny. if I remembered how to get the quotes all in my sig, I'd put i up already, lol


----------



## crazyhazey (May 14, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It does seem to have a nice flow to it, doesn't it.


yes, i would use it if i wasnt obligated to pass on the word about spaghetti and the link to my journal in my sig haha.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 14, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha, that's funny. if I remembered how to get the quotes all in my sig, I'd put i up already, lol


i never figured that out, wouldnt you just like paste it there? i suck with the coding on here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i never figured that out, wouldnt you just like paste it there? i suck with the coding on here.


I just tried but I think it was to long, lol to bad man, that was a good one


----------



## crazyhazey (May 14, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I just tried but I think it was to long, lol to bad man, that was a good one


wish we didnt have space restrictions on sigs, i think youd have to make the text really small for it to work. who wants to zoom in to read sigs though haha


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2012)

View attachment 2167636excuse the odd face was trying to show off my contacts


----------



## 1993stoner (May 14, 2012)

Stoner in the flesh


----------



## crazyhazey (May 14, 2012)

omfg the like button is back!?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 14, 2012)

Sunni is super hot <3


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

when did the like button come back...?.........sunni you are cute...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 14, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Sunni is super hot <3


I bet you smell fantastic all the time.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 14, 2012)

Oh yes. Can't get on a bus without someone saying 'That smells goooood... Where da weed at?'


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2012)

<kuroi!3 i espeically love our skype convos. next time we'll takea pic of the two of us rofl


----------



## crazyhazey (May 14, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Oh yes. Can't get on a bus without someone saying 'That smells goooood... Where da weed at?'


reminds me, i went to wendys a week ago and after the guy opened the window he was like "damn you guys smokin on that piff?". who the fuck calls weed piff? hahaha


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

kuroi is cute too... i don't think i would ever post a pic of me, my plants ..dogs ..nothing ...paranoid? or do all of you posting pics have nothing to hide?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 14, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> reminds me, i went to wendys a week ago and after the guy opened the window he was like "damn you guys smokin on that piff?". who the fuck calls weed piff? hahaha


Spliff? 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spliff


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2167636excuse the odd face was trying to show off my contacts


This is the first time I've seen you and your eyes caught me off guard.. I was gonna say you have cool eyes until I read ur post lol.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 14, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Spliff?
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spliff


are you imply piff means spliff or do you think i was too high and though he said piff? btw mixing tobacco and weed is like disgracing weed. at least your stopping the growth of the cancer your getting from the tobacco.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 14, 2012)

Ok I leave to go feed my dogs and pick up something to eat,and come back to a shit ton of notifications lol glad they brought the like button back


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> kuroi is cute too... i don't think i would ever post a pic of me, my plants ..dogs ..nothing ...paranoid? or do all of you posting pics have nothing to hide?


Nothing to hide. For me anyway.


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> This is the first time I've seen you and your eyes caught me off guard.. I was gonna say you have cool eyes until I read ur post lol.


oh yeah my eyes are just anime eyes normally  hahha first time youve seen me? i doubt that my photos are plasted all over this site


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

first time i have seen you (sunni)or kuroi or anyone really ....this thread is so long i did not feel like going through page by page ... i heard a couple years ago that a picture has embedded codes that can be linked through any picture that comes from the same camera??  does not effect me ..i have never done facebook or myspace or anything computer related .... i am real private person


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

sunni said:


> oh yeah my eyes are just anime eyes normally  hahha first time youve seen me? i doubt that my photos are plasted all over this site



Anime eyes you say? Not sure if that would look cute or scary  jkjk. same with corso's post below yours, I never bothered to fully look through this thread.


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2012)

View attachment 2167772View attachment 2167773View attachment 2167774View attachment 2167775View attachment 2167777View attachment 2167778View attachment 2167779View attachment 2167780View attachment 2167781View attachment 2167782View attachment 2167783 well then here you go! haha


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 14, 2012)

Sunni, you remind me of Britny Murphy.


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Sunni, you remind me of Britny Murphy.


i havent her that one before ^_^


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 14, 2012)

I was so sad when she passed away. She was so beautiful.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2167772View attachment 2167773View attachment 2167774View attachment 2167775View attachment 2167777View attachment 2167778View attachment 2167779View attachment 2167780View attachment 2167781View attachment 2167782View attachment 2167783 well then here you go! haha


So they're cute and not creepy haha. some people just have scary eyes.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> first time i have seen you (sunni)or kuroi or anyone really ....this thread is so long i did not feel like going through page by page ... i heard a couple years ago that a picture has embedded codes that can be linked through any picture that comes from the same camera??  does not effect me ..i have never done facebook or myspace or anything computer related .... i am real private person


Metadata? You can always copy the image and save it as a new file and make sure your photosharing accounts are set to private amongst other things. Don't know how you missed me, I have a whole thread full of my pictures lol. It's cool to see more of Sunni though


----------



## thump easy (May 14, 2012)

hello thier yaaaahhh hey not lien im getting the money together for a girls calinder with weed ya hit me up please


----------



## thump easy (May 14, 2012)

please please please the weed forums costing a lil bit of money but the calinder paper is 400 plus the photo shoot milo from universal owns a club down hear hes gona help me. for a penny of course.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 14, 2012)

thump easy said:


> please please please the weed forums costing a lil bit of money but the calinder paper is 400 plus the photo shoot milo from universal owns a club down hear hes gona help me. for a penny of course.


I ran this through google translate but it didn't help. But i'm worried because it sounds like you're worked up.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I ran this through google translate but it didn't help. But i'm worried because it sounds like you're worked up.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RainbowBrite86 again.
you gotta settle with a like


----------



## thump easy (May 14, 2012)

hey its gona put you up regardless i can find someone i just thought she would be cool.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

baby fuck days.... you got legs for weeks.... mhhhhhhhh yum


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

i clicked on that link...did not see a fine black chick or any chick for that matter...just some dudes hand


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> kuroi is cute too... i don't think i would ever post a pic of me, my plants ..dogs ..nothing ...paranoid? or do all of you posting pics have nothing to hide?


yeah she is fine has hell too in a british punk rock kinda way......


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2012)

i dont im like 5'2


----------



## KushXOJ (May 14, 2012)

thump easy said:


> lolz look universal a man buy the name of milo has a canabus club he gona buy the roll of paper in L.A. he shoots vidios produces he want urb for the work i can do that.... lolz but we need a black chick and the one on hear is just what i want peep www.cuttingedgecs.com he's the one working on the sight for those growers that need a fan base to show their flowers to the audience and to know what your smoking not no fucken trashy dirty shit. so i chalenge the clubs to show us what we are smoken.. thats how swindlers white fire got smoked baby bash and black eyed peas smoken on that urb coachela fest.. im hear in the desert were that happends.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i clicked on that link...did not see a fine black chick or any chick for that matter...just some dudes hand


I think he's saying he wants Kuroi in a picture and the link is the site he wants to put it on. I think. But I could be wrong.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

sunni said:


> i dont im like 5'2


they look long and thick in that pic... damn im 6'2..... want a hug? :]


----------



## thump easy (May 14, 2012)

lolz its not running yet lolz but the guy i want the black chick on hear i dont know Kuro is her nick name lolz forget it i sould just be quit for a minute she just cool thats what i think... and all the ladies hear are pritty fine if i dont say so myself..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 14, 2012)

thump easy said:


> lolz its not running yet lolz but the guy i want the black chick on hear i dont know Kuro is her nick name lolz forget it i sould just be quit for a minute she just cool thats what i think... and all the ladies hear are pritty fine if i dont say so myself..


OK I don't...I just don't know what you are saying lol. Are you telling me something?


----------



## thump easy (May 14, 2012)

no the sight is for growers that put the product in the med stores.. to build a fan base of the grower not the shop. kinda like weedmaps soon to be... but kuro wants to be a model i got girls that i got in mind watch me im a fucken fool you know very tiny about me.. latez im out this thread.


----------



## thump easy (May 14, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


>


you got me again i have my own language its called THUMPER dialect.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> they look long and thick in that pic... damn im 6'2..... want a hug? :]


A hug? come on bro.. hit a home run lol.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 14, 2012)

Thump Easy how long have you known me? You could just address me rather than just referencing 'the black chick'...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 14, 2012)

I have no idea what just happened.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

I must speak thump since MOST of his posts makes sense to me.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 14, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I must speak thump since MOST of his posts makes sense to me.


Well good. Translate what just happened.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I must speak thump since MOST of his posts makes sense to me.


Then would you mind Transfuckinlating - I didn't get a quarter of that exchange.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 14, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thump Easy how long have you known me? You could just address me rather than just referencing 'the black chick'...



very good to see you here kuroi I thought you left 

also I just realized the like button is back


----------



## april (May 14, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have no idea what just happened.



Just sit in the corner , smile and look pretty, life is easy when ur hot 

Aww i need to teach u how to read thump, first thing is stop thinking......lol no really stop


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2012)

Perfextionist420 said:


> very good to see you here kuroi I thought you left
> 
> also I just realized the like button is back


she came back for me<3


----------



## thump easy (May 14, 2012)

well kuro i have a bad memorie wen your name is so hard for me to remember... all i know is you look good with weed need great lighting and a good photographer... milo universal records let me find a link ill post a pic with him. tomorrow. youtube his ass


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> A hug? come on bro.. hit a home run lol.


my fault should i have asked her if she wanted a rim job?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> my fault should i have asked her if she wanted a rim job?


Sure know how to sweet talk the ladies.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sure know how to sweet talk the ladies.


yeah i learned all my game from you unkle north..... u and aunt north still be going to them swinger clubs? lol


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

ok city up by 30!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> going to them swinger clubs? lol


Nah, golf ain't for me - no firearms involved.


----------



## thump easy (May 14, 2012)

kuro ill hit you up later this year if you want a quick vacation for just the shoot let me first tackle the stuff i got infront of me.. i cant private mesage you.. casino room it will be quick were are you so i can see the fliets thier is an air port hear in palmspring or ontario california.. hey let me message you man this is to public..


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> ok city up by 30!


look for me at da lakers game with a derrick rose jersey and a fuck kobe poster jo!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 14, 2012)

april said:


> Just sit in the corner , smile and look pretty, life is easy when ur hot
> 
> Aww i need to teach u how to read thump, first thing is stop thinking......lol no really stop



April's right lol reading thump is best done by briefly glancing at the sentence and picking up on the keywords, let your head fill in the blanks


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

thump easy said:


> kuro ill hit you up later this year if you want a quick vacation for just the shoot let me first tackle the stuff i got infront of me.. i cant private mesage you.. casino room it will be quick were are you so i can see the fliets thier is an air port hear in palmspring or ontario california.. hey let me message you man this is to public..




lol @ too public..you mean too many witnesses?...i am thinking there is going to be some duct tape and zip ties in that room...be careful young lady


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

Perfextionist420 said:


> April's right lol reading thump is best done by briefly glancing at the sentence and picking up on the keywords, let your head fill in the blanks


seriously though...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 14, 2012)

thump easy said:


> kuro ill hit you up later this year if you want a quick vacation for just the shoot let me first tackle the stuff i got infront of me.. i cant private mesage you.. casino room it will be quick were are you so i can see the fliets thier is an air port hear in palmspring or ontario california.. hey let me message you man this is to public..


Sounds awesome I guess.. A vacation would be nice and pictures are art to me. Just hope I can talk to thins friend of yours, I don't know you too well either but if you never take chances nothing good will ever happen and bad things always will.


----------



## 1993stoner (May 14, 2012)

I've gotten two pm's from posting my pic.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> lol @ too public..you mean too many witnesses?...i am thinking there is going to be some duct tape and zip ties in that room...be careful young lady


she should kick buddy in da nutts if her intuition tells her so ... lolol


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> I've gotten two pm's from posting my pic.



yeah be carefull dr.greenhorn likes lil boys like u..... :]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 14, 2012)

I have been toying with the possibility of posting a picture here, I did once before years ago but I am sure it is long lost


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> I've gotten two pm's from posting my pic.




gay dudes or women?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 14, 2012)

There are so many hot people on this forum in general. i have so many pictures...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah be carefull dr.greenhorn likes lil boys like u..... :]


lol! stfu dude  greenhorn loves the babes


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> gay dudes or women?


You never know...


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! stfu dude  greenhorn loves the babes


yeah yeah yeah wtf ever bro...... tell ur sister ill be over there midnight.. CHICAGO TIME.. leave me da key on da porch by ukkahlaylay..... lmmfao


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

There are hot chicks everywhere.. just look around lol.


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

kinda worried about express heading west...cali has turned many a man homo


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah yeah yeah wtf ever bro...... tell ur sister ill be over there midnight.. CHICAGO TIME.. leave me da key on da porch by ukkahlaylay..... lmmfao


In my circle of homies I'm known as the shit talker.. but god damn bro you would be some funny ass competition.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2167772View attachment 2167773View attachment 2167774View attachment 2167775View attachment 2167777View attachment 2167778View attachment 2167779View attachment 2167780View attachment 2167781View attachment 2167782View attachment 2167783 well then here you go! haha


 see , i knew you were lotsa fun lol


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> see , i knew you were lotsa fun lol



waddup moe town!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah yeah yeah wtf ever bro...... tell ur sister ill be over there midnight.. CHICAGO TIME.. leave me da key on da porch by ukkahlaylay..... lmmfao





Hepheastus420 said:


> In my circle of homies I'm known as the shit talker.. but god damn bro you would be some funny ass competition.


ya chitown talks shit with the best of em, lol. that's why we get along so well, hahahhaha


----------



## april (May 14, 2012)

Sunni ur hair looks awesome in pic # 6, luv that look on u  sexy lady u are!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 14, 2012)

There's Sunni's ridiculous cuteness, ML75 and BiBi's cool shoes, Rainbow and her sexy hair, Jade's cool panties (she'd look cuter minus the upskirt), Sunni again; her boobs are amazing, MMJ's too. There were some other cute girls too but I think they were fakes.

And damn April's perfect thighs, it's not fair.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya chitown talks shit with the best of em, lol. that's why we get along so well, hahahhaha


Whatever makes you feel better bro


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

april said:


> Sunni ur hair looks awesome in pic # 6, luv that look on u  sexy lady u are!!!



hay "muffin" lol..


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Whatever makes you feel better bro



thats my motha fuckin guy right there!!!!! he aint lieing!!!!! ive known that dude on here since like late 2008


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> waddup moe town!


 Nada mang.... jus woke up from a weed induced coma  least i woke up to some pix tho


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats my motha fuckin guy right there!!!!! he aint lieing!!!!! ive known that dude on here since like late 2008


hey hey, I ain't trying to seperate you two .


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats my motha fuckin guy right there!!!!! he aint lieing!!!!! ive known that dude on here since like late 2008


i just dont like what he be doing with them lil boys though... and dont ever let him take you "surfing" is code name for ass rape.... hahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> hey hey, I ain't trying to seperate you two .


better not or me and my hommie doc are gonna have to take you "SURFING"!!!! .


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

good news in cali...you two can get married


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> kinda worried about express heading west...cali has turned many a man homo



lol..... no homo here!


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

@ express good news in cali...you two can get married

@ thump...just breakin your balls


----------



## 1993stoner (May 14, 2012)

Corso312:7432143 said:


> 1993stoner said:
> 
> 
> > I've gotten two pm's from posting my pic.
> ...


When I was fifteen I was in a online relationship with a dude I think. (Not knowingly)The he/she never wanted to call or meet or even send pics of herself. Just wanted to msg and chat via facebook. Sad really.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> @ express good news in cali...you two can get married
> 
> @ thump...just breakin your balls


lol keep talking shit and ima put you on da corner of 16th and lawndale and let them brothas take u surfing.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> When I was fifteen I was in a online relationship with a dude I think. (Not knowingly)The he/she never wanted to call or meet or even send pics of herself. Just wanted to msg and chat via facebook. Sad really.


You should have kept that story to yourself dude.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You should have kept that story to yourself dude.



yeah i was thinking pretty much da same thing.....


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> When I was fifteen I was in a online relationship with a dude I think. (Not knowingly)The he/she never wanted to call or meet or even send pics of herself. Just wanted to msg and chat via facebook. Sad really.




lol man...thats funny...there really are some weird ass people on the net


----------



## KushXOJ (May 14, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You should have kept that story to yourself dude.


Yes some things you take to the grave with you, and that's one of them lol


----------



## 1993stoner (May 14, 2012)

Hepheastus420:7432225 said:


> 1993stoner said:
> 
> 
> > When I was fifteen I was in a online relationship with a dude I think. (Not knowingly)The he/she never wanted to call or meet or even send pics of herself. Just wanted to msg and chat via facebook. Sad really.
> ...


Just sharing exp.


----------



## brandon727272 (May 14, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> When I was fifteen I was in a online relationship with a dude I think. (Not knowingly)The he/she never wanted to call or meet or even send pics of herself. Just wanted to msg and chat via facebook. Sad really.



Hahahhahah


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

thump easy said:


> come threw lolz i already been their wana see a pic you dont scare me homie.. i will fucken woop your ass.View attachment 2167863thats my first term homie lolz ill beat you down like a fucken rag muggin.. lolz View attachment 2167864 im a nice person but you wana get rough homie ill brake you down. lolz i usto do mma i would tear you a hole torso inhalf homie i have had haters since i was born big dog.. lolz


hommie... im 6'2 250 my damn self... u aint tearing nothing but ur own asshole cuzz u shit your self so hard and fast when u saw commin ur way... stop hating on dst... he is much more well liked then you on here...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> Just sharing exp.


Just fucking with you.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

thump easy said:


> come threw lolz i already been their wana see a pic you dont scare me homie.. i will fucken woop your ass.View attachment 2167863thats my first term homie lolz ill beat you down like a fucken rag muggin.. lolz View attachment 2167864 im a nice person but you wana get rough homie ill brake you down. lolz i usto do mma i would tear you a hole torso inhalf homie i have had haters since i was born big dog.. lolz


riiiiggggghhhhhttttt


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

lol this thread is great....


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

119-90 lakers get spanked!


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> lol this thread is great....



humboldt motha fukkin park is in da building!!!!!!!!! 14 district all day!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> 119-90 lakers get spanked!


fuck kobe!!!!! everybody wanna be like mike.... and fuck king james cry baby ass too!!!


----------



## 1993stoner (May 14, 2012)

Stonergirl and my first kid. Looks just like me haha


----------



## thump easy (May 14, 2012)

hit me up at san jose convention but just you and then we will c you can post it on utube lolz me betting your ass lolz alot of fool have tried but no luck.


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

was just back there for mothers day to see ma.....biggest difference so far up here n back home...and it has only been ten days but...not one camera up here..not in the neighborhood ...or at intersections ...not cops crawling all over...this place is chill...like going back in time


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

thump easy said:


> hit me up at san jose convention but just you and then we will c you can post it on utube lolz me betting your ass lolz alot of fool have tried but no luck.



lol man ill hit in da face with a brick and give you a "chitown smile"


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

thump easy said:


> hit me up at san jose convention but just you and then we will c you can post it on utube lolz me betting your ass lolz alot of fool have tried but no luck.



yeah man...we all got war stories that nobody wants to hear... ain't not settling anything over a type off .....let it go


----------



## KushXOJ (May 14, 2012)

Brookfield mudafucka wat you dident now?East Oakland freeway boiz!! Homie you ain't bout dat lyfe Jus let me now were and win you wanna trow down ill bee der.

Been practicing on my "thump" I feel like I'm getting better.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> was just back there for mothers day to see ma.....biggest difference so far up here n back home...and it has only been ten days but...not one camera up here..not in the neighborhood ...or at intersections ...not cops crawling all over...this place is chill...like going back in time


lol ahhhh da bullitproof cameras of chicago.... they aint stopping shit.. people still selling drugs and killing each other right next to them hahaha


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> Stonergirl and my first kid. Looks just like me haha




i wanna hear more of your internet stories man, that was real and funny but it was real...how bout a awkward encounter with some internet chick?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

FIGHT FIGHT.. wait.. TYPE TYPE TYPE!!!!


----------



## 1993stoner (May 14, 2012)

1993stoner:7432280 said:


> Stonergirl and my first kid. Looks just like me haha


Forgot to add pic


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> Forgot to add pic


?
damn she told me it was mine...??? wtf...lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> Forgot to add pic


Your daughter ?
She's a cutie !


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 14, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> Forgot to add pic


Cute kid.. When I'm older I want a little mario to follow me around and do little kid shit.


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

@express ...yeah man....it starting to feel like a police state...cops everywhere..feds ..cameras ...highest gasoline prices in the country..highest energy prices in the country..crook county is squeezing everyone dry...was time for a change of scenery


----------



## 1993stoner (May 14, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth:7432307 said:


> 1993stoner said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to add pic
> ...


Thank you!!! Yes my daughter and that's her ghetto mamma. Haha


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> @express ...yeah man....it starting to feel like a police state...cops everywhere..feds ..cameras ...highest gasoline prices in the country..highest energy prices in the country..crook county is squeezing everyone dry...was time for a change of scenery



dude i feel you to the fullest... illinois is a draconian police state.... too much is wrong with this state.. has the most nuclear power plants in our nation.. has the strictest gun control laws but our city leads the nation in big cities for murder and gang violence... the whole bitch ass class x felony shit and mandatory min sentences of atleast 6 years for them... cost of living is going way fucking high.. gas is expensive.. its fucking like close to 10$ someplaces for a pack of smokes... corrupt ass police/politicians... our bridges are going to shit.. there are no fucking union jobs for it being a union state.. i know dudes been outta work close to 2 years now who used to make 60-80k has painters, construction ect. the fucking pay tolls are like 1.50 now or more.. wtf!!!! that money is supposed to be spent fixing our roads... but i dont see this being done...


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dude i feel you to the fullest... illinois is a draconian police state.... too much is wrong with this state.. has the most nuclear power plants in our nation.. has the strictest gun control laws but our city leads the nation in big cities for murder and gang violence... the whole bitch ass class x felony shit and mandatory min sentences of atleast 6 years for them... cost of living is going way fucking high.. gas is expensive.. its fucking like close to 10$ someplaces for a pack of smokes... corrupt ass police/politicians... our bridges are going to shit.. there are no fucking union jobs for it being a union state.. i know dudes been outta work close to 2 years now who used to make 60-80k has painters, construction ect. the fucking pay tolls are like 1.50 now or more.. wtf!!!! that money is supposed to be spent fixing our roads... but i dont see this being done...


that being said were still 3-4 times in better shape then detroit... lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 14, 2012)

I'm driving through Illinois this summer to visit family. Thanks for the warning. I won't buy any while i'm there lol.


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

yeah...more jobs than detroit but ...you can buy a beautiful ass house in detroit for 70 k....and you can buy a brand new 2k sf condo 2 bed/2 bath across the street from tigers stadium..you can watch games from your balcony ..granite counter tops..stainless steel appliances ...90k


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm driving through Illinois this summer to visit family. Thanks for the warning. I won't buy any while i'm there lol.



in my opinion..there is no better city in the world from june-september than chicago....you should spend a day here and enjoy


----------



## KushXOJ (May 14, 2012)

Your tolls are only $1.50 Thats a steal compared to our tolls out here 

Whenever I cross the bridge its $5-$6 dollars depending on the time and day.

And don't get me started on how fucked up the police is out here in Oakland ca.
And murder rate.
I'm not sure where we are on the top 10 in the nation but I know Oakland is on that list tho 

Don't let the commercials fool you, everywhere in cali ain't sweet.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm driving through Illinois this summer to visit family. Thanks for the warning. I won't buy any while i'm there lol.



i mean chicago is a nice big city thats very clean for a big city.. it has awesome night life the clubs and bars stay open late... lots of shit to see and do... its just a dangerous city and always has been and always will be... there trying to take chicago back from all the "ghetto people" we shall say by making it so expensive to live there that only yuppies can afford it... thats part of the reason they tore down the many many housing projects around chicago and relocated those people to other parts of the city and the suburbs like aurora, joliet, ect.. the thought behinf this was that the projects harbor alot of crime.. and they do... but what happend when they tore those buildings and rowhouses down and relocated those thugs to other parts of the city were there were other thugs already selling drugs and dominating that area is that it started more gang wars... but in the big picture by spreading out the violence it makes the city seem less dangerous because it lowers the statistics for cime in that area and the city has a whole cuzz the crime is now much more spread out.... lol like i said illinois is fucked up.... were going broke too!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Your tolls are only $1.50 Thats a steal compared to our tolls out here
> 
> Whenever I cross the bridge its $5-$6 dollars depending on the time and day.
> 
> ...


yeah but how many times do u cross that bridge? and theres paytolls here everywere.. and yes i know yall get down in oakland... but oakland will never be on chicagos level.... in terms of anything... chi_cagio has more murders then l.a. a city with a million more people.. there aint no crips or bloods over here.. but u got chicago gangs in cali.... i mean to furthur scale shit for you... there is more g.d.'s on the streets and jails then there is crips and bloods combined in all of california... and thats just one gang here... lol chicago aint a city its a nation_


----------



## Finshaggy (May 14, 2012)

Pretty soon, I'm actually going to post something in this thread.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah but how many times do u cross that bridge? and theres paytolls here everywere.. and yes i know yall get down in oakland... but oakland will never be on chicagos level.... in terms of anything... chi_cagio has more murders then l.a. a city with a million more people.. there aint no crips or bloods over here.. but u got chicago gangs in cali.... i mean to furthur scale shit for you... there is more g.d.'s on the streets and jails then there is crips and bloods combined in all of california... and thats just one gang here... lol chicago aint a city its a nation_


I only cross the bridge a couple times a month now. But I used to work in the city I had to pay that Lincoln 4 times week. 
And just so you know we don't fly colors up here. Black panthers stopped that shit way back in the day when they realized the crips and bloods was more about gang banging and killin then getting money and moving product Oakland isn't really that big of a big city but its 15 year olds packin .38s and fat .40s.....
That's why its so dangerous we got youngstas killing just to get a name. 

I'm not saying Oakland is the hardest out. I'm just letting you know we really mobbin out here. 
And if you come out here with a "im from Chicago yall ain't fuckin with me" mindset you won't last long. 

Just like if I came out to Chicago repping my hood with a fuck everybody mindset. 

I got setup by a friend of mine I knew since I was 12 over 4 zips...4 fonky ass zips this nigga shot me 
It's shady out here


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 14, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Pretty soon, I'm actually going to post something in this thread.


 Maybe a nipple?


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I only cross the bridge a couple times a month now. But I used to work in the city I had to pay that Lincoln 4 times week.
> And just so you know we don't fly colors up here. Black panthers stopped that shit way back in the day when they realized the crips and bloods was more about gang banging and killin then getting money and moving product Oakland isn't really that big of a big city but its 15 year olds packin .38s and fat .40s.....
> That's why its so dangerous we got youngstas killing just to get a name.
> 
> ...


im not worried about it cuzz "im from chicago" lol.. ima live in a rural ass super small down in the highland desert i.e. im not worried about gang bangers fucking with me ,, prolly the worst thing ill have to encounter is some tweekers lol.. im just a big city kid tryna live the dream... people from da chi are shown love everywere... they know about us... lol i aint worried about no cat from nowere... im come equiped with iotv vests and such... i aint scared to show myself anymore cuzz ima be legal next week... hahaha ... "he pulls a knife, you pull a gun.. he sends one of yours to the hospital.. you send one of his to the mourge... thats da chicago way!" this is stopping everything from a .22 to a 7.62 round from an ak


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

that fucking thing weighs like 70 lbs..... its heavy duty


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I got setup by a friend of mine I knew since I was 12 over 4 zips...4 fonky ass zips this nigga shot me
> It's shady out here



Dude, fuck that. What's the conclusion of that story?


----------



## KushXOJ (May 15, 2012)

He won't be setting up anybody else in this lifetime ......


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 15, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> He won't be setting up anybody else in this lifetime ......


Oh so y'all talked about it over some ice cream?


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

ima nice guy so long has im medicated... im pretty medicated in all of these pix lololol


----------



## KushXOJ (May 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh so y'all talked about it over some ice cream?


You could say that


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

One of my favorite hats.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 15, 2012)

Did it just get hot in here ? Or is it just me ?


----------



## thump easy (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol man ill hit in da face with a brick and give you a "chitown smile"


homie if the fool with a gun didnt get me what makes you think you will lolz one shot is all he had it hit my arm and i still carry the wound im laughin all the way i got arested in 92 for coltivation i lasted the riots and lasted the street life in L.A. and built homes for doctors what make you think id give you a chance lil man.. homie you should talk to me in person grab ahold of your balls and man up you aint got no flowers that can compete you and got no hand to hand combat skills and you aint got no fucken dick to grab ahold of.. lolz step to me mother fucker see if i dont hand you over to you moma in a dipperufc fools fucken around in the ring.View attachment 2168015wen i did this bit i think you were still in you gay dads ball sack homie dont talk street to me ill unlesh the fuck cali swagger on you bitch ass homie i think your a fake ass fool haten i fucken slam mother fucker to the ground for fun you should just give this dick to you old ladie so she knows what a real dick feels like


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

thump easy said:


> homie if the fool with a gun didnt get me what makes you think you will lolz one shot is all he had it hit my arm and i still carry the wound im laughin all the way i got arested in 92 for coltivation i lasted the riots and lasted the street life in L.A. and built homes for doctors what make you think id give you a chance lil man.. homie you should talk to me in person grab ahold of your balls and man up you aint got no flowers that can compete you and got no hand to hand combat skills and you aint got no fucken dick to grab ahold of.. lolz step to me mother fucker see if i dont hand you over to you moma in a dipperView attachment 2167998ufc fools fucken around in the ring.View attachment 2168015wen i did this bit i think you were still in you gay dads ball sack homie dont talk street to me ill unlesh the fuck cali swagger on you bitch ass homie i think your a fake ass fool haten i fucken stam mother fucker to the ground for fun you should just give this dick to you old ladie so she knows what a real dick feels like


lol .......................... my man..... in all seriousness.. i would quickly dissconnect u from ur senses.... permenently... go to sleep...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 15, 2012)

The internet is some real shit.. Bro do you think he's really gonna travel to your location just because you wanna fight? Just smoke a joint and chill.. get a good laugh out of the situation then load a bowl and smoke that too .


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

thump easy said:


> homie if the fool with a gun didnt get me what makes you think you will lolz one shot is all he had it hit my arm and i still carry the wound im laughin all the way i got arested in 92 for coltivation i lasted the riots and lasted the street life in L.A. and built homes for doctors what make you think id give you a chance lil man.. homie you should talk to me in person grab ahold of your balls and man up you aint got no flowers that can compete you and got no hand to hand combat skills and you aint got no fucken dick to grab ahold of.. lolz step to me mother fucker see if i dont hand you over to you moma in a dipperView attachment 2167998ufc fools fucken around in the ring.View attachment 2168015wen i did this bit i think you were still in you gay dads ball sack homie dont talk street to me ill unlesh the fuck cali swagger on you bitch ass homie i think your a fake ass fool haten i fucken slam mother fucker to the ground for fun you should just give this dick to you old ladie so she knows what a real dick feels like


lol im going to bed on that...... have fun cyber warrior...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

could you guys stop with the tough guy stuff please, lol. and you should know better chitown, y'all making the thread look very ugly.


getting back to the subject at hand, where's those sunni pics at? lol


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

dr. tell ur sister i couldnt make it tonight bro


----------



## thump easy (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol .......................... my man..... in all seriousness.. i would quickly dissconnect u from ur senses.... permenently... go to sleep...


bring it fagot you aint got nothing but fucken lip you fat mother fucken pretender PRETENDER.. lolz thats what i thought homie i dont talk about it like that i lived it survived it and walked away from it but i didnt forget about it.. any day homosexual any fucken day..

thats what i thought fucken fagot you lucky this box is hear id fucken beet you sensless fuck you and your hood.. fuck chicago homie fuck your mom mother fucker you aint got shit but a big fucken mouth and i bet a big ass hole fucken mark i bet your homie dont even respect your ass, i bet your a straight wana bee gay side gangstas fucken buster ass lop..


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> could you guys stop with the tough guy stuff please, lol. and you should know better chitown, y'all making the thread look very ugly.
> 
> 
> getting back to the subject at hand, where's those sunni pics at? lol


im sorry lol he took me off my square for a min... good night bro... im fucking high has hell... hope that sourkush treats ya right


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

&#8203;........


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> could you guys stop with the tough guy stuff please, lol. and you should know better chitown, y'all making the thread look very ugly.
> 
> 
> getting back to the subject at hand, where's those sunni pics at? lol


Sunni's on pg 220


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

thump easy said:


> bring it fagot you aint got nothing but fucken lip you fat mother fucken pretender PRETENDER.. lolz thats what i thought homie i dont talk about it like that i lived it survived it and walked away from it but i didnt forget about it.. any day homosexual any fucken day..
> 
> thats what i thought fucken fagot you lucky this box is hear id fucken beet you sensless fuck you and your hood.. fuck chicago homie fuck your mom mother fucker you aint got shit but a big fucken mouth and i bet a big ass hole fucken mark i bet your homie dont even respect your ass, i bet your a straight wana bee gay side gangstas fucken buster ass lop..


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool its official i now only the second most non spelling motha fucker on this site next to this genius.... dude ur a lame bro...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Sunni's on pg 220


page 47 is the best page (for those of us with 40 posts per page).


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Sunni's on pg 220


thank you 


theexpress said:


> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool its official i now only the second most non spelling motha fucker on this site next to this genius.... dude ur a lame bro...


C'mon dude just let it go. please you guys are making a mess, and I'm gonna have to delete all this BS.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 15, 2012)

Me before I cut my dreads off 
"im sexy and I know it"


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

kiss-ass


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> &#8203;........


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2012)

post 1833 is also great.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thank you
> 
> C'mon dude just let it go. please you guys are making a mess, and I'm gonna have to delete all this BS.


this is your section right???? well shit edit vics post then...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> page 47 is the best page (for those of us with 40 posts per page).


What page is it otherwise?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> post 1833 is also great.


now I gotta go back and take a look, hahha


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 15, 2012)

Listen thump, I'm sure there is somebody else who could kick both of your asses at the same time.. somebody who is so much more fucking street smart than both of you combined.. and I'm sure that guy wouldn't stand a fucking chance against a glock shot to the dome.. so what the fuck does it matter who can kick who's ass if it means nothing? We are passed the caveman days and no longer need to fight, so just chill. The only time I get violent is when the time calls for it, now is not the time since it's only the internet. So again bud, just smoke some bud and chill .


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What page is it otherwise?


depends on posts per page. if set to ten, multiply by 4, so around page 188 or so.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2133644View attachment 2133645View attachment 2133646View attachment 2133647Long hair, Medium length hair, bald, and curly hair.


yeah i dig!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> post 1833 is also great.


You fucker lol. I went all the way back to look for that post lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah i dig!


ya, I digged also. I gave the post a like, lol.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Listen thump, I'm sure there is somebody else who could kick both of your asses at the same time.. somebody who is so much more fucking street smart than both of you combined.. and I'm sure that guy wouldn't stand a fucking chance against a glock shot to the dome.. so what the fuck does it matter who can kick who's ass if it means nothing? We are passed the caveman days and no longer need to fight, so just chill. The only time I get violent is when the time calls for it, now is not the time since it's only the internet. So again bud, just smoke some bud and chill .


ive been fucked up before.... ive had my ass beat by the c.p.d. many times.... c.o's in county jail.. been jumped on way to school by like a dozen cats... had a bottle smashed in my head at a bar... been shot at never been hit {thank god or whoever} ehhhhh its all part of da process..... im still here.... chu knooooooooooooooooow


----------



## thump easy (May 15, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2167983One of my favorite hats.


wow my god is this pic real ohhh wow!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2012)

Would do...............(Rainbow)


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

damn ur eyes are hypnotizing....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ive been fucked up before.... ive had my ass beat by the c.p.d. many times.... c.o's in county jail.. been jumped on way to school by like a dozen cats... had a bottle smashed in my head at a bar... been shot at never been hit {thank god or whoever} ehhhhh its all part of da process..... im still here.... chu knooooooooooooooooow


dude would u just stfu already? you been drinking or something? it's all good already, just 2 guys repping their hood. it's done. thumps cooled down and you should too, this is a picture thread.... and you want to be a global? please


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 15, 2012)

lol 1833 is the best .


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude would u just stfu already? you been drinking or something? it's all good already, just 2 guys repping their hood. it's done. thumps cooled down and you should too, this is a picture thread.... and you want to be a global? please


why dont u stfu... i am cooled down .. dont power trip on me.. i known u too long... its done dont bring it back up...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol 1833 is the best .


I feel like I got rickrolled lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2167772View attachment 2167773View attachment 2167774View attachment 2167775View attachment 2167777View attachment 2167778View attachment 2167779View attachment 2167780View attachment 2167781View attachment 2167782View attachment 2167783 well then here you go! haha


these got buried to far back, gotta bump it to the top. hahahah


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

and no i havent been drinking lol


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

bad acid sunni??? lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;QFjreFDghzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFjreFDghzo[/video]

Alright let's smoke and laugh at testorone.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

damn sunni should have her own thread!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (May 15, 2012)

ohhhh man i need to be producing less im already neering 40 lolz


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

^^Aww that's a hella cute pic


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 15, 2012)

Just take it easy SIR.. lol


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

hay doc u still got long ass hair bro?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hay doc u still got long ass hair bro?


nah man. I changed it up, lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 15, 2012)

Eww his ass hair is long?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> see , i knew you were lotsa fun lol



Would DESTROY


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 15, 2012)

Run sunni, pad wants that ass ha.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Eww his ass hair is long?


lol. I had dreads before


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

sites acting weird for me wtf


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nah man. I changed it up, lol


lol im glad u cutt thos shitlocks off bro.... im just talking shit im going bald.. it sux...


----------



## KushXOJ (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol. I had dreads before


Me too mon


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

Panda are you Sunni's husband?


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Me too mon


lol you too huh


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 15, 2012)

I don't think anybody cares for the pics guys put up lol.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 15, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Me before I cut my dreads off
> "im sexy and I know it"


Ladies loved the dreads, it's just something about them that was instant panty droppers.
I kept my shades on cause my eyes make women get moist upon first glance. 
Being sexy is hard work , but hey somebodys gotta do it


----------



## KushXOJ (May 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I don't think anybody cares for the pics guys put up lol.


The ladies love ME speak for yourself


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 15, 2012)

Oh right, just look at all the girls posting posts about your awesomeness lol .


----------



## KushXOJ (May 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh right, just look at all the girls posting posts about your awesomeness lol .


Give them some time to rub one out first
I mean I did JUST post up the pic lol


----------



## 1993stoner (May 15, 2012)

thump easy said:


> bring it fagot you aint got nothing but fucken lip you fat mother fucken pretender PRETENDER.. lolz thats what i thought homie i dont talk about it like that i lived it survived it and walked away from it but i didnt forget about it.. any day homosexual any fucken day..
> 
> thats what i thought fucken fagot you lucky this box is hear id fucken beet you sensless fuck you and your hood.. fuck chicago homie fuck your mom mother fucker you aint got shit but a big fucken mouth and i bet a big ass hole fucken mark i bet your homie dont even respect your ass, i bet your a straight wana bee gay side gangstas fucken buster ass lop..


Nigga rant.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> Nigga rant.


he mad bro.


----------



## MrFrance (May 15, 2012)

i feel for that white duck being stood on by the yellow and black duck. doesn't look like he's scratching out a very good living, looks like a bit of a bum deal really. but sweet dreams are made of this and some of them want to be abused.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> i feel for that white duck being stood on by the yellow and black duck. doesn't look like he's scratching out a very good living, looks like a bit of a bum deal really. but sweet dreams are made of this and some of them want to be abused.


I thought of it like aw, he's givin his friend a ride to the store cuz he's out of wind.


----------



## Finshaggy (May 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Maybe a nipple?


Lol. No, like a video or picture of me, actually showing my face.


----------



## jigfresh (May 15, 2012)

If I was more crafty I'd actually make something that I could put on.


----------



## 1993stoner (May 15, 2012)

I always thought the fbi made this thread


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Would DESTROY


I looked back 10 pages and still can't find what the fuck I was talking about right here...

Express, you look high as fuck bro! lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I looked back 10 pages and still can't find what the fuck I was talking about right here...
> 
> Express, you look high as fuck bro! lol


Oh I thought you were her hubby and were warning the other males lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I looked back 10 pages and still can't find what the fuck I was talking about right here...


I remember seeing a shot of a nice looking girl just prior to your post.
It wasn't a pic of Rainbow was it?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

I think it was Sunni.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I looked back 10 pages and still can't find what the fuck I was talking about right here...
> 
> Express, you look high as fuck bro! lol


you were talking about doing some damage on sunni, lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 15, 2012)

high ya jig my brother


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2012)

hahahhah this thread is awesome


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you were talking about doing some damage on sunni, lol


id sleep in her for dayssssssssss jack!


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

sunni said:


> hahahhah this thread is awesome


your legs are awesome....


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

post some pix of ur micronesian ass doc!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> post some pix of ur micronesian ass doc!!!!


HELL NO!! lol

and I ain't micronesian numbnuts, lol


----------



## crazyhazey (May 15, 2012)

i forgot to post my picture.


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2012)

View attachment 2168931View attachment 2168932figured id post photos of my new contacts haha theyre so awesome


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2168931View attachment 2168932figured id post photos of my new contacts haha theyre so awesome


That's confusing my brain!

Mind if I ask how old you are?


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's confusing my brain!
> 
> Mind if I ask how old you are?


22!  why do i look young?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

sunni said:


> 22!  why do i look young?


I think it's because he is tripping on the anime, lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2012)

sunni said:


> 22!  why do i look young?


I bet you still get carded, don't you?


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I bet you still get carded, don't you?


not too much ilive in a small town, so not really most people know me kinda thing but when i go out of town deff


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

Sunni is a fuckin godess


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 15, 2012)

sunni has all the dudes tripping over her lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> sunni has all the dudes tripping over her lol.


I've been falling all over her since 08', lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 15, 2012)

Don't you think it's time to pick yourself back up doc? lol


----------



## hallucihonesty (May 15, 2012)

not me, but a sick photo of my mate..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2012)

Sunni single?


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2012)

ouioui..................


----------



## BA142 (May 15, 2012)

posted after an L


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

sunni said:


> ouioui..................


 ooohh lala i love it when you talk dirty french!


----------



## april (May 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Sunni single?


I don't think she will stay single very long  GO SUNNI lol luv ur pics pretty lady


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 15, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ooohh lala i love it when you talk dirty french!


you were aware that "ooh la la" is not an expression of happiness in french, right? the french don't even really say it.


----------



## BA142 (May 15, 2012)

lmao jesus condom


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

BA142 said:


> posted after an L
> 
> View attachment 2169133


Scary...just scary


----------



## april (May 15, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you were aware that "ooh la la" is not an expression of happiness in french, right? the french don't even really say it.


Umm muffin, dizzle used his ooh la la very well, he was expressing his excitment, lol i'm confused right now, stop it, let sunni shine damn it!!!!


----------



## Tenner (May 15, 2012)

^BA it looks like you have tiny eyeballs how is that possible lol


----------



## april (May 15, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Scary...just scary



Ur lack of humorous comments disappoints we rainbow, but i still luv u, just don't let me down EVER again , please


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you were aware that "ooh la la" is not an expression of happiness in french, right? the french don't even really say it.


...Is Sunni French?


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2012)

no italian


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

So was Britny Murphy lol.


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2012)

lol ................


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you were aware that "ooh la la" is not an expression of happiness in french, right? the french don't even really say it.


 no i wasnt aware of that Buck , thanks for pointing it out tho .... living in Oregon you must run into alota french tho so you would know this from pure experience.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

Annnnnd there goes the end of the conversation.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 15, 2012)

Here I am without my sunglasses


----------



## april (May 15, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Annnnnd there goes the end of the conversation.


Awww sweety just lift ur skirt, take a pic, post it on RIU and all will be as it should


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 15, 2012)

april said:


> Awww sweety just lift ur skirt, take a pic, post it on RIU and all will be as it should


She's right you know :/


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

april said:


> Awww sweety just lift ur skirt, take a pic, post it on RIU and all will be as it should


I don't own a single skirt though...and it wouldn't make for much conversation. Besides, they'd argue through it anyway. Somebody would say "Oh that's hot post more" and then someone else would say "That's not how you say it, isiot" and it would just all end up the same way.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2012)

sunni said:


> no italian


An Italian Canadian redhead


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> An Italian Canadian redhead


SOLD! were do i sign


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2012)

im not a redhead lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

who cares what colour yur hair is ... it could be blue and yud still be one fine Sunni


----------



## 1993stoner (May 15, 2012)

I'm french. Born and raised in Marsielle


----------



## 1993stoner (May 15, 2012)

Stonergirl presex pic haha.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> Stonergirl presex pic haha.


she looks firmilar from that angle


----------



## april (May 15, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> Stonergirl presex pic haha.


FUCKING TAGS!! yes i see it, bite it off, use ur teeth damn it!!!
Butt WOW


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2012)

Here's a couple of pictures of me 'back in the day' so you can see my face.
All my recient photo's have my face covered. The last one was from last year.
I might be old, but I still have a few moves left. Any of you girls ever dance the Lambada?

peace
doublejj


----------



## april (May 15, 2012)

sunni said:


> im not a redhead lol


Prove it  lol Ok gonna go look at ur eyebrow colour....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

april said:


> FUCKING TAGS!! yes i see it, bite it off, use ur teeth damn it!!!
> Butt WOW


 teeth is the only way to remove tags , and then the panties ... all with teeth


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2168931View attachment 2168932





sunni said:


> im not a redhead lol


So you question my ability to see color huh?

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/528191-how-well-can-you-see.html


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So you question my ability to see color huh?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/528191-how-well-can-you-see.html


being a hairstylist im pretty sure i know i ccan see color
edit: looks slightly red in the photo but its not


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

sunni said:


> being a hairstylist im pretty sure i know i ccan see color


 have you ever asked a customer if they wanted a haircut and they said " no i want them all cut" ?


----------



## CR500ROOST (May 15, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2168931View attachment 2168932figured id post photos of my new contacts haha theyre so awesome


Do you wear contacts?


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> Do you wear contacts?


no not at all


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

CR500 with the stoner moment of the day lol


----------



## CR500ROOST (May 15, 2012)

Lol I was trippen out.I was like WOW.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

lmao i was like WTF


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> Lol I was trippen out.I was like WOW.


its all good mang, i was all stoned up today ... threw some clothes on to walk the dogs...realized 4h later my shorts were on backwards... i was wondering wtf was going on, felt a lil uncomfy lol ... TBH i only realized when i had to put my wallet in my pocket and it wasnt there


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 15, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> Lol I was trippen out.I was like WOW.


Same shit happened to me bro.. luckily I caught myself before I made a dumb post.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2012)

jonblaze420 said:


> Are you Canadien? I'd almost put money on it.





KushXOJ said:


> I'd put money on it too cause her location says Ontario


CSI RIU Style #1



CR500ROOST said:


> Do you wear contacts?


And the second one in the same thread. 
Epic !!


----------



## KushXOJ (May 15, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> CSI RIU Style #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha weed doesn't kill braincells , but I guess it does altar your ability to use "common sence" with some people


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Hahahaha weed doesn't kill braincells , but I guess it does altar your ability to use "common sence" with some people :/


 braincells just get stoned and tired


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

Sense. Common. Sense.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 15, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Sense. Common. Sense.


Thanks ... 

I'm on my phone you'll get that from time to time


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Thanks ...
> 
> I'm on my phone you'll get that from time to time


It is so depressing that we, as a species, have created a device that doesn't recognize the phrase "common sense". Sorry sir. We seemed to have left it out of the new world encyclopedia. Along with dinosaurs, dodo birds, and small useless dogs. Like pomeranians.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> Stonergirl presex pic haha.


hell yeah.....


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNausGfSRiA


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

are those contacts?


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> are those contacts?


naw her eyes change color depending on mood...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> naw her eyes change color depending on mood...


thats what i was thinkin to .. if two people think its true than its true


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

sunni is a guiedette lol... do what you do sexiiiness


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> sunni is a guiedette lol... do what you do sexiiiness


I thought those were cookies?


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thats what i was thinkin to .. if two people think its true than its true



were from chicago and detroit..... we right even when we wrong... dare someone say diffrent...


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I thought those were cookies?


cookies... dont talk to me dirty like that ... i might just steal ur cookie!!!! :]


----------



## 1993stoner (May 15, 2012)

High sex is great sex.


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

stoner93 take some g shots of ur old girl dude!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> were from chicago and detroit..... we right even when we wrong... dare someone say diffrent...


 I was wrong once.... but even that time i turned out to be right .. i was 2 days old at the time


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> High sex is great sex.


sex on coke is were its at..... just dont snort too much or ur dick wont stay hard.....


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> she looks firmilar from that angle


hahahahahhahahahaha i donno how i missed this... thats whats up moe town!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahhahahahaha i donno how i missed this... thats whats up moe town!


haha .. i couldnt resist .. but she does look firmiliar for real lol ....Fuck all Chitown... jus roastin bowls and blastin Kid Rock


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

im still laffin at that bro lol


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha .. i couldnt resist .. but she does look firmiliar for real lol ....Fuck all Chitown... jus roastin bowls and blastin Kid Rock


how white trash of u hahahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how white trash of u hahahaha


 lol maybe she has a twin sister ... jus sayin


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

baw wit da baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw~~!!


----------



## theexpress (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lol maybe she has a twin sister ... jus sayin


blowjob betty? i think i had a run in or 2 with her


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;MGeRAPD6iSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGeRAPD6iSU[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> blowjob betty? i think i had a run in or 2 with her


she was outa my league lol


----------



## VoidObject (May 16, 2012)

Guys.. this is still up after a week, kinda surprised, although I'm pretty sure I did meet the non nudity requirement.

It's my 100 sub video, a while back I said I would do a nude bong rip when I reached 100 subs.

(Warning: sexy hairy beastness contained within)
[video=youtube;bpq7vCEPNXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpq7vCEPNXM&amp;feature=g-upl[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 16, 2012)

VoidObject said:


> Guys.. this is still up after a week, kinda surprised, although I'm pretty sure I did meet the non nudity requirement.
> 
> It's my 100 sub video, a while back I said I would do it when I reached 100 subs.
> 
> ...


I didn't see any penis, where's the naked?!


----------



## VoidObject (May 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I didn't see any penis, where's the naked?!


lol, you can't have full on nudity on youtube, but I'm shooting naked


----------



## NnthStTrls (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;zl_295f530E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl_295f530E[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 16, 2012)

VoidObject said:


> lol, you can't have full on nudity on youtube, but I'm shooting naked


tumblr or imgur motherfucker! I wanna see that cock!


----------



## VoidObject (May 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> tumblr or imgur motherfucker! I wanna see that cock!


dude.. you're kinda creeping me out now


----------



## Corso312 (May 16, 2012)

lol... this thread is hilarious


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 16, 2012)

voidobject said:


> dude.. You're kinda creeping me out now


i neeeeed it!


----------



## rmx (May 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> tumblr or imgur motherfucker! I wanna see that cock!


 rofl


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 16, 2012)

So where is the mushroom tip? The soldier helmet?


----------



## WeedChip (May 16, 2012)

I don't like it, you were naked and there is tissue ready on the table... 


Mine's a picture of my woman not me


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 16, 2012)

Tito bring me some tissue.


----------



## VoidObject (May 16, 2012)

WeedChip said:


> I don't like it, you were naked and there is tissue ready on the table...
> 
> 
> Mine's a picture of my woman not me


Guys aren't meant to like it lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 16, 2012)

VoidObject said:


> Guys aren't meant to like it lol



 GIFSoup


----------



## 1993stoner (May 16, 2012)

Loaded as fuck. Last night


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 16, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> Loaded as fuck. Last night


It's Ludacris!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> she was outa my league lol



lol i fucking this guy from da mitten... u crack me up!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP5eV5fvbcY


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol i fucking this guy from da mitten...


little bit to much info champ, lol


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

waddup doc^^


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> little bit to much info champ, lol


dont make me take u "surfing" jo!


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (May 16, 2012)

8=====) ~


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

<-------fucking baked


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> <-------fucking baked


take another pic, let's see it, a baked chitown pic. that's the least you could do for flooding the thread with bullshit, lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> no i wasnt aware of that Buck , thanks for pointing it out tho .... living in Oregon you must run into alota french tho so you would know this from pure experience.


i know it because i'm not the guy with the mullet blasting kid rock and telling everyone how awesomely hetero i am all day.


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> take another pic, let's see it, a baked chitown pic. that's the least you could do for flooding the thread with bullshit, lol.


i already put up to.... ur turn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i already put up to.... ur turn


I'm shy lol


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

ahhhhhh hay doc.. this amoxicillin is giving me the shits.,. its supposed to do this?


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm shy lol


yeah if i looked like u id be shy too lol... naw j/k i know u got active warrents in like 15 states for taking lil boys "surfing" hahahahahahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i know it because i'm not the guy with the mullet blasting kid rock and telling everyone how awesomely hetero i am all day.


thats becuase your a fat fuck and your wife dresses you everyday ... its nobodies fault but yurs Bucky ... last time i checked i wasnt the homo posting pix of his fat ass for the guys. Why you so mad all the time? Im trying to give you the benefit of the doubt here but i think yur inner homo is fighting back pretty hard.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ahhhhhh hay doc.. this amoxicillin is giving me the shits.,. its supposed to do this?


to much information dude! lol


theexpress said:


> yeah if i looked like u id be shy too lol... naw j/k i know u got active warrents in like 15 states for taking lil boys "surfing" hahahahahahaha


lol!! shut up dude. and if I took you surfing with me, you'd really shit your pants, lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah if i looked like u id be shy too lol... naw j/k i know u got active warrents in like 15 states for taking lil boys "surfing" hahahahahahaha


...............


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i know it because i'm not the guy with the mullet blasting kid rock and telling everyone how awesomely hetero i am all day.


why u gotta be da angry black dude all da time...... unkle rukus...


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> to much information dude! lol
> lol!! shut up dude. and if I took you surfing with me, you'd really shit your pants, lol.


hahahahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thats becuase your a fat fuck and your wife dresses you everyday ... its nobodies fault but yurs Bucky ... last time i checked i wasnt the homo posting pix of his fat ass for the guys. Why you so mad all the time? Im trying to give you the benefit of the doubt here but i think yur inner homo is fighting back pretty hard.


can't get my bare ass off your mind, can you?

LOL!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> why u gotta be da angry black dude all da time...... unkle rukus...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> can't get my bare ass off your mind, can you?
> 
> LOL!


i never seen it, hearing about it was damaging enuf lol


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ...............View attachment 2170184



looooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i never seen it, hearing about it was damaging enuf lol


nachos and hogwash.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't even want to know how you find such things.
> 
> i guess the latent, repressed urges take over when it's time to fap, eh?


 You need to quit thinking everyone is a homo becuase you endulge in a lil assmastery


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> You need to quit thinking everyone is a homo becuase you endulge in a lil assmastery


dude, you just posted a photo of a transsexual midget preparing to ass ram a dude.

clearly you're getting creative when it's time to choke the one-eyed yogurt slinger.


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> take another pic, let's see it, a baked chitown pic. that's the least you could do for flooding the thread with bullshit, lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> dude, you just posted a photo of a transsexual midget preparing to ass ram a dude.
> 
> clearly you're getting creative when it's time to choke the one-eyed yogurt slinger.


Youve been slackin on yur midget porn then mango... thats Bridgette the Midget you fuckin homo ... she packs a vajayjay .... again not my fault you jump to the homo conclusions.... its like you wanted her to have a penis or something


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Youve been slackin on yur midget porn then mango... thats Bridgette the Midget you fuckin homo ... she packs a vajayjay .... again not my fault you jump to the homo conclusions.... its like you wanted her to have a penis or something


let me see if i have this right.

you like to watch bridgette the midget ass ram dudes with her strap on, and that makes me gay?

does not compute.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


>


now that's funny.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

lol all of you are just so gay hahahahahaha


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

ok, so this is by far the best thread IMO


----------



## TMG Genetics (May 16, 2012)

Yep, I'm hot and I know it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

picture bump!.... this one's adorable


----------



## 1993stoner (May 16, 2012)

Got braided up. NOW call me luda haha


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> picture bump!.... this one's adorable


hell yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

theodg565 said:


> that sick even as a joke!!!!!!!!!!!


shut up dude!!! u know who u talkin to?


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

.........................


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

theodg565 said:


> dont care sick joke imo!!!


what if we were cell mates what would you do???? hhahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

lol i was just fucking with ya...


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

theodg565 said:


> either bite or cut ya cock of if you cum near me!!!!!!!


ay shorty u ever been "surfing" hahahahaha


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> nachos and hogwash.


Is this the picture everyone is referencing when they say the picture of your ass you posted?


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

its all in the name of fun on this thread lol


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

i like my women taller then me .. me and my 6 foot 6 tahoe og kush bitch!!!!!! ahhhhh btw this was a "legal" grow... prop 215 and sb 420 and such... lmmfao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

nice pics, lol...... hey gang, I repped odg dog cause I thought it was a sick joke also. and I'm sure chitown repped him, so don't go around accusing him of having a ghost acct or something cause of his few posts and hi rep bars, lol. ... he is not nugglets!just wanted to point that out.... carry on 

well, maybe you could be nuglets, or somebody. you just signed up, lol I got my eye on you


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

i got like 6 ounces off that tahoe


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice pics, lol...... hey gang, I repped odg dog cause I thought it was a sick joke also. and I'm sure chitown repped him, so don't go around accusing him of having a ghost acct or something cause of his few posts and hi rep bars, lol. ... he is not nugglets!just wanted to point that out.... carry on
> 
> well, maybe you could be nuglets, or somebody. you just signed up, lol I got my eye on you


yeah i hit him with some love too....


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Is this the picture everyone is referencing when they say the picture of your ass you posted?


your turn for an ass pic now.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Jes** ***** lmao. Wow. Had a fail moment. Hope no one saw that. If you did please don't repost.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Jes** ***** lmao. Wow. Had a fail moment. Hope no one saw that. If you did please don't repost.


your inbox is full. i want to know what happened.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

My inbox is not full. And I posted an ass pic accidently lmao. I put it up, and clicked post, knowing it would tell me it was too short. So then I deleted the pic and typed in the box oh sorry, message too short, couldn't post the pic. But when it went up, it had the pic in a fucken thumbnail thing. lol. I had a panic attack.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

you can't tease us like that, rainbow.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 16, 2012)

Woulda got rep bombed with that one..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My inbox is not full. And I posted an ass pic accidently lmao. I put it up, and clicked post, knowing it would tell me it was too short. So then I deleted the pic and typed in the box oh sorry, message too short, couldn't post the pic. But when it went up, it had the pic in a fucken thumbnail thing. lol. I had a panic attack.


Have you posted a picture of your face?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Have you posted a picture of your face?


Yes I have.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Woulda got rep bombed with that one..


Hm. A picture of my ASS for rep. Doesn't sound like much of a trade to me. I can live without rep points.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2133644View attachment 2133645View attachment 2133646View attachment 2133647Long hair, Medium length hair, bald, and curly hair.


rainbow brite picture bump!


----------



## Carne Seca (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hm. A picture of my ASS for rep. Doesn't sound like much of a trade to me. I can live without rep points.


I'll show my ass for rep points.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hm. A picture of my ASS for rep. Doesn't sound like much of a trade to me. I can live without rep points.


Not trying to pry or anything, just curious, but what's holding you back from posting something like that on the internet? Never met any of us, most likely never will


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 16, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'll show my ass for rep points.


You'd deserve em


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hm. A picture of my ASS for rep. Doesn't sound like much of a trade to me. I can live without rep points.


don't do it for the rep, do it for our personal joy and amusement.

do it for johnny.

[video=youtube;QpIcPde4rAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpIcPde4rAo[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Not trying to pry or anything, just curious, but what's holding you back from posting something like that on the internet? Never met any of us, most likely never will


1. This site has a lot of members. I could already know someone on here and not know it.
2. This site isn't private. I might as well post it on facebook for the world to see.
3. I have no reason to post my ass on the internet lol. If people want to see ass on the internet there are plenty of free sites with women who look a hell of a lot better than I do.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You'd deserve em


Ouch. That was mean.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> 1. This site has a lot of members. I could already know someone on here and not know it.
> 2. This site isn't private. I might as well post it on facebook for the world to see.
> 3. I have no reason to post my ass on the internet lol. If people want to see ass on the internet there are plenty of free sites with women who look a hell of a lot better than I do.



Well that's what I'm kinda getting at.. so what if the world see's your ass?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 16, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Ouch. That was mean.


I was being 100% serious. You have a nice lean man ass, I can tell you work out


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Well that's what I'm kinda getting at.. so what if the world see's your ass?


It would be rude of me.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ...women who look a hell of a lot better than I do.


lies. you tell lies.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

Not saying you should put up a butt pic but...
1) you said all your friends are straight edge.. so it's doubtful they're members. Plus you already put up face shots without anybody saying "hey I know you".. which enforces my doubt.
2) On facebook, people know you.. nobody knows you here.. so in a way, it's kinda private. 
3) You're special to these people.. they somewhat know a little about you.. they don't know anybody on the porn sites they love so much. 

Just felt like attempting to shoot down your reasons . I had no purpose behind this post.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It would be rude of me.


rude is getting us all worked up and teasing us with the prospect of an ass pic that you have up and ready to submit for us.

let's take this to PM, i have chanice pics for barter.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lies. you tell lies.


LoL. Noooo. YOU tell lies. Trying to get road head lol.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It would be rude of me.


I wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> rude is getting us all worked up and teasing us with the prospect of an ass pic that you have up and ready to submit for us.
> 
> let's take this to PM, i have chanice pics for barter.


Here's another thing that worries me - how come Chanice never barters her own pictures? Is she aware of this picture bartering??


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Here's another thing that worries me - how come Chanice never barters her own pictures? Is she aware of this picture bartering??


i might have to re-up on permission depending on what's needed to barter for this ass pic.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I wouldn't mind at all.


I second that.. I mean how would it be rude? It's kinda rude letting us know what we missede lol.. Alright I'm done pushing, I don't wanna be a pig.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

It'd be rude because not everyone wants to see a picture of my ass. I don't wanna see a picture of my ass lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

I can't think of one member who wouldn't mind seeing rainbow brite's butt.. now maybe some members won't care for it, but I don't think anybody would be offended lol..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;aP3gzee1cps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3gzee1cps[/video]

Soooo...look! A barking cat!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Have you seen the OMG cat? Cheers me up whenever i'm sad lol [video=youtube;C_S5cXbXe-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_S5cXbXe-4[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

nice distraction technique. textbook.

i still want me some rainbow ass.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

LOL, just let her not show her ass.. though she did tease ha.

which is bad on her part since everybody will want to see her butt now.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Ya it's not happening lol. Sorry for the fail. I'm just grateful that I got it down in time. As far as I know anyway. Nobody said anything so i'm assuming I got it down before anyone saw anything.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ya it's not happening lol. Sorry for the fail. I'm just grateful that I got it down in time. As far as I know anyway. Nobody said anything so i'm assuming I got it down before anyone saw anything.


Should have stayed quiet lol.. hopefully there won't be rainbow butt spam everywhere.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

That's Rainbow Brite-y.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ya it's not happening lol. Sorry for the fail. I'm just grateful that I got it down in time. As far as I know anyway. Nobody said anything so i'm assuming I got it down before anyone saw anything.


I'm sure at least one person got to right click "save ass"


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2170689That's Rainbow Brite-y.


I wouldn't touch that hoe with a 10 ft pole.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I wouldn't touch that hoe with a 10 ft pole.


If you had a ten foot pole you could have an ass picture lol.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I wouldn't touch that hoe with a 10 ft pole.


I wouldn't even fuck her with your dick 

Sidenote : what is the belt for ? Is it holding her vagina up ?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

I think she's hot...imo...


----------



## KushXOJ (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I think she's hot...imo...


She has a nice body 
And I love chicks with tattoos but she just doesn't do it for me ..
Not even a wiggle down there


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> If you had a ten foot pole you could have an ass picture lol.


It's times like this I wish I had a advantageous deformity.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

look it's a mario shirt


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I wouldn't touch that hoe with a 10 ft pole.


ur only speaking for urself hope u know


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 16, 2012)

Can I start a "PICTURE of YOURSELF (NUDE) THREAD"?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Can I start a "PICTURE of YOURSELF (NUDE) THREAD"?


 Yes. Yes you can lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Can I start a "PICTURE of YOURSELF (NUDE) THREAD"?


Only if rainbow participates


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

I'll participate lol


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (May 16, 2012)

^^lol is someone changing their avatar for the contest? hazey still gets my vote... but still pretty cool.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'll participate lol


i like this post.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

I guess you can't pad.. how about a picture of yourself (briefly nude)?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

I was just going to be a cheerleader for the naked people anyway lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

Yay she's going to dress up like a cheerleader ..




















jkjk I know what you meant.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 16, 2012)

I guess that's against the rules, why is nudity against the rules if you're above 18? I tried looking for the rule that explains it but didn't have any luck..


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 16, 2012)

Me and my girl friend


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Your gf looks like tila tequila. The girl is hot though. The only thing I don't like about Tila is that if you catch her at the wrong angle, her head just looks so big compared to the rest of her body...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I guess that's against the rules, why is nudity against the rules if you're above 18? I tried looking for the rule that explains it but didn't have any luck..


cuz rules are stupid.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 16, 2012)

you should see the top of her head..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Your gf looks like tila tequila. The girl is hot though. The only thing I don't like about Tila is that if you catch her at the wrong angle, her head just looks so big compared to the rest of her body...


lol you think tila is hot? Another girl I wouldn't touch with a long pole... she ain't nothin but a hoochie mama


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol you think tila is hot? Another girl I wouldn't touch with a long pole... she ain't nothin but a hoochie mama


if the bitch shows me a clean std test ill do ill kinds of nasty shit with and to her....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

I'm just not into slutty looking girls I suppose.. But if you're planning on getting pretty freaky and weird, I guess a slut would be perfect lol.


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> picture bump!.... this one's adorable


inside da docs head he's all "ohhhhh the things i would do to that face" hahahahahahahaha da doc=perverted philapino


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm just not into slutty looking girls I suppose.. But if you're planning on getting pretty freaky and weird, I guess a slut would be perfect lol.



i beleave all women are beatiful...... slutty, chubby, hot, nerdy, jo momma, they can all get it! but chubby bitches gotta have cute faces atleast and ugky chix pillowcases...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

get it right, it's hawaiian you numbskull!! lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol you think tila is hot? Another girl I wouldn't touch with a long pole... she ain't nothin but a hoochie mama


I think they have amazing bodies. I wouldn't necessarily do them myself. But they're hot. Tila just...her personality doesn't do much for me. She threw out insults at people like Rihanna and Jessica Simpson and well...she's a D list celebrity who's only famous because of myspace and MTV. Her music isn't good. But I do like her size (height) and her tits are nice imo.


----------



## thegersman (May 16, 2012)

Me


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> inside da docs head he's all "ohhhhh the things i would do to that face" hahahahahahahaha da doc=perverted philapino


its cool my nativa somoan friend... i too would do all those things to her face


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 16, 2012)

I.................................
nevermind


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> get it right, it's hawaiian you numbskull!! lol



ay ur pretty small for a somoan


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its cool my nativa somoan friend... i too would do all those things to her face


you jackass, lol


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

that is not you.. if that is u retake that picture and write property of chitown across your titty,,, i know its kinda long but i see u got the room.... and color in half ur nipple with a permenent marker.... or some lip stick if no marker.. then ill beleave ya


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

thegersman said:


> Me
> 
> View attachment 2170901


awww why'd you flick me off? A better question would be, why are you in a cage? WHY???


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> awww why'd you flick me off? A better question would be, why are you in a cage? WHY???


thats what i do to all my women when they spit and not swallow!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats what i do to all my women when they spit and not swallow!!!


Damn bro you do em dirty lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

First of all, why in the fuck is that girl in a dog cage? And second of all, is that really a picture of one of our members? Because I'll stop now if it is.


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

doc lemme hold down some money bro......... ill hit u back after harvest?


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Damn bro you do em dirty lol


they love it doe....... wanna see her do a trick???.... lol or atleast turn one?..


----------



## thegersman (May 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> awww why'd you flick me off? A better question would be, why are you in a cage? WHY???


Cause I am locked up !!!! See my very first grow and you will get it !!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

Oh another question.. who took that pic? was it express or another one of his girls?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

K Sorry nobody answered in time. Alright we have two themes going on here. We have church girl and slut. And those can actually go well together. But not like this. This girl has pantyhose and flat black shoes on. A nice dress. A ponytail. Sooo if she were sitting on a couch or standing next to a friend or something, it'd be a great pic. If she were hell bent on being in a cage, at least dress like the type of girl that gets in a cage. If it's supposed to be sexually provocative, the cage symbolizes her submission to her partner.  Long story short - less clothes or get out of the cage.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 16, 2012)

this thread is wild! i dont know about posting pics of myself...maybe its lack of balls, or just common sense. who knows who cares? i cant bring myself to it but things like this are good for the movement, so keep at it i guess!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> K Sorry nobody answered in time. Alright we have two themes going on here. We have church girl and slut. And those can actually go well together. But not like this. This girl has pantyhose and flat black shoes on. A nice dress. A ponytail. Sooo if she were sitting on a couch or standing next to a friend or something, it'd be a great pic. If she were hell bent on being in a cage, at least dress like the type of girl that gets in a cage. If it's supposed to be sexually provocative, the cage symbolizes her submission to her partner. View attachment 2170917 Long story short - less clothes or get out of the cage.


agreed... I kinda feel conceded.. what does me agreeing matter?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 16, 2012)

Crazy thread.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Ohhh hello there MsJazzy


----------



## KushXOJ (May 16, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Crazy thread.


Is that you in your avatar msjazzy ?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 16, 2012)

...........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> ...........


chitown aka theexpress recruited you here to this thread huh, lol


----------



## KushXOJ (May 16, 2012)




----------



## MsJazzy (May 16, 2012)

He sure did!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Well God bless him. We need more estrogen on this board.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> He sure did!!


lol. figures. hahaha ... if that's u in the avatar, you're cute


----------



## MsJazzy (May 16, 2012)

Thanks!! I went through some of the stuff on this thread. It's a little intimidating when there is a huge group of man-whores and maybe 2 women.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

It's weird, though, isn't it? It seems like all the female smokers are super hot, doesn't it?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Thie site is blessed with smoking hot women lol


----------



## april (May 16, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Thanks!! I went through some of the stuff on this thread. It's a little intimidating when there is a huge group of man-whores and maybe 2 women.


Hey 3 damn it  lol Welcome to toke and talk pretty lady !!! awww the man whores are harmless luv, horny and demanding yes but as threatening as my sock


----------



## MsJazzy (May 16, 2012)

Lol.. I fully understand that men are victims of their own anatomy.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 16, 2012)

I really don't blame them and thanks April!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

It's fine if they talk shit about us since they're cute.. how degrading


----------



## KushXOJ (May 16, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Lol.. I fully understand that men are victims of their own anatomy.


Lol *Kanye Shrug*


----------



## april (May 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> It's fine if they talk shit about us since they're cute.. how degrading



Degrading hasn't happened yet, just wait....... bong 1 down


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Hep - because of your tender age I have spared you what I normally do to the pervy boys here lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I wouldn't touch that hoe with a 10 ft pole.


its all good, ill do it for you


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hep - because of your tender age I have spared you what I normally do to the pervy boys here lol.


Whatever you old fart ..

What do you usually do?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hep - because of your tender age I have spared you what I normally do to the pervy boys here lol.


your a pervert to


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> your a pervert to


Which only makes it easier for me to exploit the boy pervies.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 16, 2012)

wait.... what?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> wait.... what?


I'm not sure..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Whatever you old fart ..
> 
> What do you usually do?


If I tell you on the forum board, they'll stop doing it for me. They're like dogs with treats. You give them one when they do what you want. You don't show them where the bag is.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

Teasing doesn't work with me muffin ... sorry april.

Though it does have a big hold on some of the other dudes here.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hep - because of your tender age I have spared you what I normally do to the pervy boys here lol.


this makes me uneasy.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

wait.. that kinda sucks for me.. not only am I not given the bag, but I don't even get a darn treat.. some bull lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Buck there are 265 pages in this thread. I cannot find your face pics.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Buck there are 265 pages in this thread. I cannot find your face pics.


it's there somewhere. I seen a few before


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> wait.. that kinda sucks for me.. not only am I not given the bag, but I don't even get a darn treat.. some bull lol


You're just a baby though! I can't help it....someone like you I just wanna take you home and feed you. I couldn't get all pervy with you.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Buck there are 265 pages in this thread. I cannot find your face pics.


the pic he posted is very close .. but his face is less hairy and not rocking the ass mullet


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the pic he posted is very close .. but his face is less hairy and not rocking the ass mullet


The ass thing wasn't so bad. I've seen worse. Just really really hairy though!!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Buck there are 265 pages in this thread. I cannot find your face pics.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> The ass thing wasn't so bad. I've seen worse. Just really really hairy though!!


haha yeah it was .... hey Buck .. Sunni is a hairdresser ... maybe she can do somethign with it?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> The ass thing wasn't so bad. I've seen worse. Just really really hairy though!!


i ate my broccoli as a kid, it put chest on my hair. and ass.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha yeah it was .... hey Buck .. Sunni is a hairdresser ... maybe she can do somethign with it?


if you weren't so pussy and posted a pic, maybe i could have her style it into a mullet like you have.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

You have chest on your ass? lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i ate my broccoli as a kid, it put chest on my hair. and ass.


 lmfao good thing i made the dog eat mine, im hairy as fuck as is 


hey you look pretty fuckin ripped up at the beach man


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> if you weren't so pussy and posted a pic, maybe i could have her style it into a mullet like you have.


Dude , my mullet is unique! dont be hatin


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmfao good thing i made the dog eat mine, im hairy as fuck as is
> 
> 
> hey you look pretty fuckin ripped up at the beach man


i was explaining something super important, but Dog knows if i can remember what.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You're just a baby though! I can't help it....someone like you I just wanna take you home and feed you. I couldn't get all pervy with you.


I was gonna call you a dick and find a pic off the internet that would show your dickishness.. instead I found this one


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the pic he posted is very close .. but his face is less hairy and not rocking the ass mullet





Dizzle Frost said:


> haha yeah it was .... hey Buck .. Sunni is a hairdresser ... maybe she can do somethign with it?


funny shit bro  lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i was explaining something super important, but Dog knows if i can remember what.


the bounty hunter?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I was gonna call you a dick and find a pic off the internet that would show your dickishness.. instead I found this one View attachment 2170969


Awww lol. He's soo ferocious wook at him bein all fewocious.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Awww lol. He's soo ferocious wook at him bein all fewocious.


when is your inner drunken whore come out to play?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> when is your inner drunken whore come out to play?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

pause.....maybe shes doin some shots?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> At this point it's just a matter of whether my inner whore will drive south to play, or north.


release the whore!


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 16, 2012)

whores unite! do it babe. do it


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 16, 2012)

LOL why do y'all love whores so much? Nevermind, I know what the answer will be..


----------



## Carne Seca (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> release the whore!


Or in other words, "Release the Kraken!" and get crackin'


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Rowdy bunch tonight. Alright, enough whore talk lol. Time to smoke.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

yeah crack whores will do if nothign else is around lol


----------



## Carne Seca (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah crack whores will do if nothign else is around lol


errr.. that's not what I meant. I just want to make that clear. I'm completely innocent. I don't want to be in the crosshairs when the estrogen starts flying. I'm too young to die.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah crack whores will do if nothign else is around lol


You really shouldn't fuck your family. It upsets people.


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 16, 2012)

fresh off the rig a few months back View attachment 2170974


----------



## Carne Seca (May 16, 2012)

Oh god... the carnage..... the horror... it's starting........


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You really shouldn't fuck your family. It upsets people.


how did family get into the whole "fuckin" situation? Maybe thats how you do things in yur neck of the woods... but here we just bang alota dirties ... you only live twice!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> how did family get into the whole "fuckin" situation? Maybe thats how you do things in yur neck of the woods... but here we just bang alota dirties ... you only live twice!


Ya I got it. Dirties. Crack whores. I had it right.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ya I got it. Dirties. Crack whores. I had it right.


you just didnt have it


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol. figures. hahaha ... if that's u in the avatar, you're cute


i think she a taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad more then just cute...... she is hot has fuck in that girl next door kinda way... id leave ur sister for her in a heartbeat doc!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you just didnt have it


I didn't have it. Should I ever want it, though, I will certainly stop by "yur neck of the woods".


----------



## Islam (May 16, 2012)

Don't hate:


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Lol.. I fully understand that men are victims of their own anatomy.



sometimes the lil head tells da bighead what to do


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i think she a taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad more then just cute...... she is hot has fuck in that girl next door kinda way... id leave ur sister for her in a heartbeat doc!!!


 like "we gotta tag team this ho" cute?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 16, 2012)

Nice.. lol.


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this makes me uneasy.


then cutback the dose on your viagra


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 16, 2012)

sheeeeit i'd snuggle the hell outta lil ms jazzzy


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> like "we gotta tag team this ho" cute?


lol.............................. more like "i aint sharing this one" cute..


----------



## KushXOJ (May 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> sometimes the lil head tells da bighead what to do


You ain't never lied... Even when I'm not thinking about sex around a chick he'll POP up outta no where like "put me in coach" lol


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> sheeeeit i'd snuggle the hell outta lil ms jazzzy


snugggllllllllllle deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze nuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhttZZZZZZzzzz lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol.............................. more like "i aint sharing this one" cute..


dayum ... it sounds serious bro! lol and i didnt mean she was a ho .. not dissin yur girl


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> chitown aka theexpress recruited you here to this thread huh, lol


im scoping out new talent...


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> dayum ... it sounds serious bro! lol and i didnt mean she was a ho .. not dissin yur girl


who greenhorns sister?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> who greenhorns sister?


you ain't dating my sister you turkey, lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> who greenhorns sister?


well if its his sister than .... tag team?


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> well if its his sister than .... tag team?


you bring da rubbers... i got da anal lube...


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you ain't dating my sister you turkey, lol



we have an open relationship know what im sayin


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

Oh geez. You feel nice and welcome now, MsJazzy? Holy shit lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you bring da rubbers... i got da anal lube...


got it... im gonna invite rainbow brite to


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

lol this thread is moving along quick has fuck huh


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> got it... im gonna invite rainbow brite to


naaaah she's a prude...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 17, 2012)

cuz theres lube all over the floor now lol


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

Lol, Very welcome. Thx.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

Up late watching I Love Lucy. Thought i'd post some more.


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

nice...keep em coming honey :>}


----------



## The cap (May 17, 2012)

thump easy said:


> homie if the fool with a gun didnt get me what makes you think you will lolz one shot is all he had it hit my arm and i still carry the wound im laughin all the way i got arested in 92 for coltivation i lasted the riots and lasted the street life in L.A. and built homes for doctors what make you think id give you a chance lil man.. homie you should talk to me in person grab ahold of your balls and man up you aint got no flowers that can compete you and got no hand to hand combat skills and you aint got no fucken dick to grab ahold of.. lolz step to me mother fucker see if i dont hand you over to you moma in a dipperView attachment 2167998ufc fools fucken around in the ring.View attachment 2168015wen i did this bit i think you were still in you gay dads ball sack homie dont talk street to me ill unlesh the fuck cali swagger on you bitch ass homie i think your a fake ass fool haten i fucken slam mother fucker to the ground for fun you should just give this dick to you old ladie so she knows what a real dick feels like


If he was in his gay dad's ball sack, wouldn't he not be born..????


----------



## KushXOJ (May 17, 2012)

Rainbow you're very very attractive
I've always been into older women (not calling you old, you're just probably older than me)

That being said....
Wanna go half on a baby ?
Rainbow Kush does have a nice ring to it


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Rainbow you're very very attractive
> I've always been into older women (not calling you old, you're just probably older than me)
> 
> That being said....
> ...


she is not old fool she dont look older then 24-25....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

it's probably cause kushxog is 18


----------



## KushXOJ (May 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> she is not old fool she dont look older then 24-25....


Did you not read what I put in parentheses ?


----------



## KushXOJ (May 17, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's probably cause kushxog is 18


Just turned 21 this year


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Just turned 21 this year


I was just busting your chops I've seen your real pic before, the one with the red flannel and red hat holding up the i-phone, and you looked about 21.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 17, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I was just busting your chops I've seen your real pic before, the one with the red flannel and red hat holding up the i-phone, and you looked about 21.


Hahaha I have no idea what you're talking about 
That's my real pic a couple pages back, I just had dreads in the pic


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Hahaha I have no idea what you're talking about
> That's my real pic a couple pages back, I just had dreads in the pic


lol!!  you can't fool me buddy. hahahaha. we'll just keep it a secret. lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2171194View attachment 2171195Up late watching I Love Lucy. Thought i'd post some more.


Is your camera from 1993?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 17, 2012)

Rainbow is a sexy redhead , milky white skin with lil pink bits prolly ... amen!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Rainbow is a sexy redhead , milky white skin with lil pink bits prolly ... amen!


Dude, you're not kidding, redheads have the prettiest nipples!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 17, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dude, you're not kidding, redheads have the prettiest nipples!


Yeah man, there just perfect in so many ways .. i got a huge weakness for the redheads ... there fiesty


----------



## KushXOJ (May 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Rainbow is a sexy redhead , milky white skin with lil pink bits prolly ... amen!


Hey !! That's my future baby mama you're talking about


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Hey !! That's my future baby mama you're talking about


Yo man .... stand down!!! You just wanna make her fat with a baby .... lets fight


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Hey !! That's my future baby mama you're talking about





Dizzle Frost said:


> Yo man .... stand down!!! You just wanna make her fat with a baby .... lets fight


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yeah man, there just perfect in so many ways .. i got a huge weakness for the redheads ... there fiesty


I like the shy and reserved ones, that makes em 10x's sexier!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 17, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I like the shy and reserved ones, that makes em 10x's sexier!


Agreed , sometimes the shy ones turn out to be lil firecrackers tho  I just like a fun girl with redhair and pink parts


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

"Obama could cure cancer, win the fucking war, and then fart Yankee Doodle in front of a joint session of Congress and some of you would complain that he did not perform Stars and Stripes Forever" <--- Love this, to whoever i just copy/pasted this from.


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2012)

I don't usually leave the growing threads. But when I do...

It's to be a badass in someone else's thread!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

Alright i'm just throwing this out there, but...if you guys want girls to be comfortable posting their pics, you should refrain from discussing nipples, impregnation, and her "pink bits". Just sayin.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Alright i'm just throwing this out there, but...if you guys want girls to be comfortable posting their pics, you should refrain from discussing nipples, impregnation, and her "pink bits". Just sayin.


Aww, you're adorable


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> "Obama could cure cancer, win the fucking war, and then fart Yankee Doodle in front of a joint session of Congress and some of you would complain that he did not perform Stars and Stripes Forever" <--- Love this, to whoever i just copy/pasted this from.


pretty sure it's JohnnyOrganic that said that, lol. I seen that too


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

^^It was Johnny that said that. And not to ruin any redheaded pink bits fantasies, but, so everyone knows...those crazy sex stories I tell - those happened years ago. I'm 26, i'm not "old" but i'm not in the stage where that's...something I focus on anymore I guess I should say. I just troll the old fogey perverts on here.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> but i'm not in the stage where that's...something I focus on anymore I guess I should say. I just troll the old fogey perverts on here.


We all occasionally need boosts to our self-esteem.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

You think being told by a man that they wanna fuck your brains out and walk away is a self esteem boost? lol. It's got nothing to do with self esteem boosting.


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2012)

A little bit


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

It's not. It means nothing. It literally means...nothing. You don't have to be pretty, you don't have to be smart, you just have to have a hole. That's not a compliment...it's just a statement. "I'd tap that"....whoooo fuckin hoo. They'd tap it no matter what soooo how exactly is that supposed to make a woman have a self esteem boost?


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

i just like putting a face to a screen name....men/women whatever ...myself i would never put pix up of anything let alone my picture... kinda surprised the women are attractive i have seen pix of 3 for 3 ....i figured the women on this site would be kinda beatup and chubby.


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2012)

I don't always give a girl an orgasm, but if I do, she usually spits it out.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 17, 2012)

Well if a random girl told me they wanted to suck me until I go paralyzed from the waist down, that would make me feel pretty damn good about myself. Just sayin.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

I thought they'd be skinny and tweaked out lol. But the girls on this site are actaully really pretty. April, Winter, CinnamonGirl, Kuroi, Sunni, MsJazzy, borntoshine, they're friggin gorgeous. I know there's more I just forget screen names. Even Unlucky is gorgeous, although I never got to see the completely naked picture of herself that she put on her profile. I would have liked to though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> kinda beatup and chubby.


That's what crossed my mind when I was forced to look at buck's hairy ass.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I don't always give a girl an orgasm, but if I do, she usually spits it out.


Soda. Give her a drink of soda to swallow it with. Helps her not feel the texture.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 17, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's what crossed my mind when I was forced to look at buck's hairy ass.


That you wanted to tap it?


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's not. It means nothing. It literally means...nothing. You don't have to be pretty, you don't have to be smart, you just have to have a hole. That's not a compliment...it's just a statement. "I'd tap that"....whoooo fuckin hoo. They'd tap it no matter what soooo how exactly is that supposed to make a woman have a self esteem boost?


You know I gotta disagree with this. If its a pervy fogey that you speak of, then sure it means nothing. Now someone like myself? Those types of compliments I do not throw around lightly. So if I do, it's good to take notice and feel great about yourself. I seriously won't even hit on a girl unless she has a pulse, or at least she recently did.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 17, 2012)

supchaka said:


> You know I gotta disagree with this. If its a pervy fogey that you speak of, then sure it means nothing. Now someone like myself? Those types of compliments I do not throw around lightly. So if I do, it's good to take notice and feel great about yourself. I seriously won't even hit on a girl unless she has a pulse, or at least she recently did.


Check your rep box .. you guys are a pervy bunch.. chill lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That you wanted to tap it?


Argggg, Thanks, I think I'll go scrub my eyes out with Comet again !!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

For Chanice. Trying to steal her from Buck but so far (somehow) his back hair is more appealing to her lol. Maybe I am in need of a self esteem boost lol. Not gonna find it here, but still. Gotta go do some charity work or something. Make me feel better about not being hairy enough for her...*sniff*


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2012)

i wanna do your hair so bad


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2012)

Just for the record, my wife and I celebrated our 14th anniversary yesterday. We went to dinner last night, I smoked out when we got home then took a bath together. We started having sex in the tub and she was so nice to say I could finish if I wanted! Well I know the tub doesn't work for her so being the sweetheart that I am, I finished fucking her in the bed! Lol Don't let it be said I'm not a giver!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

sunni said:


> i wanna do your hair so bad


I need it too. My hair is crazy out of control right now.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 17, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Just for the record, my wife and I celebrated our 14th anniversary yesterday. We went to dinner last night, I smoked out when we got home then took a bath together. We started having sex in the tub and she was so nice to say I could finish if I wanted! Well I know the tub doesn't work for her so being the sweetheart that I am, I finished fucking her in the bed! Lol Don't let it be said I'm not a giver!



Nice! My wife came to bed after me last night, and said the end of her book was super hot, so I fucked her as hard as I could, rolled over, and went to sleep. It was a "me" night .


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

Rainbow, I don't know if I ever was in that stage, lol. I think just looking-for-sex, majority would be the men, for sure!! I think women that screw a bunch of men have daddy issues and suffer from low-self esteem. I could be wrong. I am 28, never been married and no kids, not looking for sex nor a boyfriend really.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Rainbow, I don't know if I ever was in that stage, lol. I think just looking-for-sex, majority would be the men, for sure!! I think women that screw a bunch of men have daddy issues and suffer from low-self esteem. I could be wrong. I am 28, never been married and no kids, not looking for sex nor a boyfriend really.


That's not the stage I meant lol. I never screwed around with a _lot _of people. I screwed around with a different bunch of people. Like...lesbian relationships (not just sex but actual long term relationships), i've dated transgendered people, that kind of thing. Actually, while i've done a lot of bizarre things with people I was with, the number of people i've been with sexually is really low for my age. Which, imo, is the best way to do it. I'd rather experiment with one person who knows me and understands me and cares about me than 20 nobodies that would forget me tomorrow anyway.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

You're 28? Fuck you look 22! You look great! lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

But anyway, when we're all sharing stories and I tell one everybody just assumes (for whatever reason) that each story must have been with a different person or that it happened as a one night stand or something, so I get shitloads of responses from people thinking...well....you know what they're thinking lol.


----------



## unlucky (May 17, 2012)

what a good thread .............. a picy of me


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

lol like what kind of responses?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Just for the record, my wife and I celebrated our 14th anniversary yesterday. We went to dinner last night, I smoked out when we got home then took a bath together. We started having sex in the tub and she was so nice to say I could finish if I wanted! Well I know the tub doesn't work for her so being the sweetheart that I am, I finished fucking her in the bed! Lol Don't let it be said I'm not a giver!


Sex in the tub is so overrated. Sex in water just sucks in general imo. It messes with the natural lubrication and then it feels like...squeeky going in and out lol. It's just not as pleasant as it could be.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2172186View attachment 2172187View attachment 2172193 For Chanice. Trying to steal her from Buck but so far (somehow) his back hair is more appealing to her lol. Maybe I am in need of a self esteem boost lol. Not gonna find it here, but still. Gotta go do some charity work or something. Make me feel better about not being hairy enough for her...*sniff*


she said "not my type". 

i asked her what her type was, she said "male".

sorry rainbow.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> But anyway, when we're all sharing stories and I tell one everybody just assumes (for whatever reason) that each story must have been with a different person or that it happened as a one night stand or something, so I get shitloads of responses from people thinking...well....you know what they're thinking lol.



Rainbow I found it sooooo hot when you agreed that vertical hands on the wall anal is the way to go for the ladies to enjoy it! Made my day LOL.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> what a good thread .............. a picy of me


Where's this at Unlucky?


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> she said "not my type".
> 
> i asked her what her type was, she said "male".
> 
> sorry rainbow.


lol look at unkle buck tryna cuff him up a snowbunny... lolZZZ


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> what a good thread .............. a picy of me


Wow....confident and sexy.....great combo....how can you possibly be unlucky like your screen name with a face like that.

God I wish I was younger and single .


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Rainbow I found it sooooo hot when you agreed that vertical hands on the wall anal is the way to go for the ladies to enjoy it! Made my day LOL.


Hands against the wall from behind is good, yes. I've never done anal myself. I'm saving it for someone special lol.


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Sex in the tub is so overrated. Sex in water just sucks in general imo. It messes with the natural lubrication and then it feels like...squeeky going in and out lol. It's just not as pleasant as it could be.




lets see how long u can hold ur breath...


----------



## KushXOJ (May 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> what a good thread .............. a picy of me


*picks jaw up off the floor*


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

I just think the natural flow of things is when you're younger, you experiment and find out what it is you like, and then after you figure it out, you just enjoy it. I'm not shy about sex. But i'm not a slut, either. Just because the topic of sex doesn't freak me out doesn't mean I jump every hard on I find.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

You go girl


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 17, 2012)

Unlucky and Rainbow would make a great sandwich with my meat in the middle


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> what a good thread .............. a picy of me


fake.

......


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> *picks jaw up off the floor*


and..... unzips pants..spits on hand


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Rainbow I found it sooooo hot when you agreed that vertical hands on the wall anal is the way to go for the ladies to enjoy it! Made my day LOL.


maybe she isnt soo prude after all


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> *picks jaw up off the floor*


There are people walking out a rock behind her. Where is this place that people walk out of the rocks?


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> and..... unzips pants..spits on hand



hahahahahahahahahahahaha.... WTF!!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> and..... unzips pants..spits on hand





bowlfullofbliss said:


> Unlucky and Rainbow would make a great sandwich with my meat in the middle


Really guys? Really? You have no home training.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fake.
> 
> ......


Lol it does seem like every girl that post in here is hot. 

Where's all the big chicks ?
I know we got some chubby chasers in here 
Don't be shy


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> You go girl


damn ur 28? u look like your 21 .. your gonna age well....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fake.
> 
> ......


Bucky why do you always say that about unlucky? I've heard she's posted a lot of pics up. Why would you think they're fake?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

I have a baby face, unless I put on a lot of make up!! Good genes I guess???? lol. Thanks. I don't know why, but every time I click on manage attachments, nothing happens, I wanted to put a picture up, boo. Oh well.


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

lol...i am just playing...but she is fine


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 17, 2012)

LOL.. who else goes to college? If you do, I'm sure you find it hilarious how badly the dudes trip over the girls here.. I mean there's cute girls all over campus.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> maybe she isnt soo prude after all


I think she's a freak in training.....just not sure how to let it out.....let it go Rainbow, let it go. We don't need another virgin wannaba like Urca here dear .


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Lol it does seem like every girl that post in here is hot.
> 
> Where's all the big chicks ?
> I know we got some chubby chasers in here
> Don't be shy


I'm chubby. Urca's chubby.


----------



## theexpress (May 17, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I have a baby face, unless I put on a lot of make up!! Good genes I guess???? lol. Thanks. I don't know why, but every time I click on manage attachments, nothing happens, I wanted to put a picture up, boo. Oh well.
> [/QUOTi think u need to upload to something like photobucket first... then to here


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

i would put money on sunni is real...not sure about anyone else


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Really guys? Really? You have no home training.


I'm house broken hon, ring to prove that shit. Ugh.....

Hope you know we're just having some fun with you..........


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I have a baby face, unless I put on a lot of make up!! Good genes I guess???? lol. Thanks. I don't know why, but every time I click on manage attachments, nothing happens, I wanted to put a picture up, boo. Oh well.


Oh you go into one of these lil boxes to type, and when you wanna add a picture, you go up to the little icons on top (like where the bold and italics shit is) and by the globe with the x on it is a little picture box. Click on that, choose your pic, and add it. Then before you post it, if you want it big, you double click the picture and a box will pop up, and you click full size, and it'll be big instead of a little tiny box.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> I'm house broken hon, ring to prove that shit. Ugh.....
> 
> Hope you know we're just having some fun with you..........


Bowl -

Huge smile on my face the whole time. I love bantering. No worries about offending. You won't.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Bucky why do you always say that about unlucky? I've heard she's posted a lot of pics up. Why would you think they're fake?


i don't think they're fake, i know they are fake. or at least not her. or him, to be more specific.

maybe she can take a picture of herself holding a marker in one hand and doing the OK sign with the other to prove me wrong.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> i would put money on sunni is real...not sure about anyone else


april is real, that we know.

i'm not at liberty to disclose who else i know is real.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

Oh. I don't use photobucket. I had a bunch of pictures of my paintings in photobucket at one time, and somehow some jackass trying to make money copied my paintings onto cards, stickers, stationary, etc, and made free money off of my work. LAME.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> LOL.. who else goes to college? If you do, I'm sure you find it hilarious how badly the dudes trip over the girls here.. I mean there's cute girls all over campus.


I do lol. I know exactly what you mean. I love school.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't think they're fake, i know they are fake. or at least not her. or him, to be more specific.
> 
> maybe she can take a picture of herself holding a marker in one hand and doing the OK sign with the other to prove me wrong.


Maybe you just wanna see another one of her pics lol


----------



## Josh3235 (May 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't think they're fake, i know they are fake. or at least not her. or him, to be more specific.
> 
> maybe she can take a picture of herself holding a marker in one hand and doing the OK sign with the other to prove me wrong.


Lol, I remember that, Unlucky was definitely fake. She/He just kept trolling instead of showing pics for proof.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

When I click on reply, I dont get those icons. I don't know why. No options for font or anything, just a big clear white box. I am probably doing something wrong.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 17, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Maybe you just wanna see another one of her pics lol



Careful.....he go all fap fap faping all over the place LOL.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm chubby. Urca's chubby.


I'm talking B I G . 
Like snore when you're awake BIG. 
Hide the hotdog BIG. 
Never hungry cause I always JUST ate BIG. 

Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

lol whattadick


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I'm talking B I G .
> Like snore when you're awake BIG.
> Hide the hotdog BIG.
> Never hungry cause I always JUST ate BIG.
> ...


Your mom would be PISSED if she heard you talking about her like that!

Sorry, you had it coming LOL.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Maybe you just wanna see another one of her pics lol


*his pics...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> When I click on reply, I dont get those icons. I don't know why. No options for font or anything, just a big clear white box. I am probably doing something wrong.


DOn't click reply, just go to the bottom of the screen to type in the box.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *his pics...


OK so your only proof that her pics are fake is that she hasn't sent you more personalized pics of herself? lol Buck, that's not a fair summary.


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

indiana up 11 on miami !!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

buck has a point cause a lot of fakes do show u here.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK so your only proof that her pics are fake is that she hasn't sent you more personalized pics of herself? lol Buck, that's not a fair summary.


other people have reverse image searched her pics and found them everywhere on the internet. he's a g.i.r.l. (guy in real life).


----------



## Josh3235 (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK so your only proof that her pics are fake is that she hasn't sent you more personalized pics of herself? lol Buck, that's not a fair summary.


Carne found his/her avatar picture on some website. Lol.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 17, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Your mom would be PISSED if she heard you talking about her like that!
> 
> Sorry, you had it coming LOL.



Mom jokes ? Come on bro
Those are just about as old as your grandmas kick-start vibrator


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Oh. I don't use photobucket. I had a bunch of pictures of my paintings in photobucket at one time, and somehow some jackass trying to make money copied my paintings onto cards, stickers, stationary, etc, and made free money off of my work. LAME.


Aw that's shitty. But it's awesome that you paint so well he'd make money putting them on cards! You should post some of it in the art section. Some that's already been stolen so you won't have any more stolen lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> buck has a point cause a lot of fakes do show u here.


remember bethany brawndo and her artfully photoshopped tumblr pic that cryptkeeper and another guy exposed as fake?

we need the RIU detectives on the unlucky case again.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

I changed my settings, I guess I had it on basic interface and not enhanced. Seemed to work. Couple pictures of my paintings, one of one of my guitars, a couple of me. Don't make fun of my hair in one, I was working on it


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> Carne found his/her avatar picture on some website. Lol.


? Soooo maybe she's on other websites too. Would make sense. Or someone could have stolen her picture. I just think she has an awful lot of pictures of the same person for it to not be her. But. Whatever I guess. I just wanna know where the rock is.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Mom jokes ? Come on bro
> Those are just about as old as your grandmas kick-start vibrator


omfg kick start vibrator.

i lol'ed pretty fucking hard there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> remember bethany brawndo and her artfully photoshopped tumblr pic that cryptkeeper and another guy exposed as fake?
> 
> we need the RIU detectives on the unlucky case again.


ya I remember. I gotta side with buck put whoever that picture is of, she is gorgeous!! lol


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> Carne found his/her avatar picture on some website. Lol.




sounds like case closed..guilty is the verdict


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

I just took this one of my dog and I. Ok I am done. Just a little peak into my life.  Nothing WRONG with chubby, people's idea of chubby these days is what I call healthy. Thin is now a size 00.


----------



## Josh3235 (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ? Soooo maybe she's on other websites too. Would make sense. Or someone could have stolen her picture. I just think she has an awful lot of pictures of the same person for it to not be her. But. Whatever I guess. I just wanna know where the rock is.


Oh yeah! I almost forgot! It was an avatar website that Carne found it on. And the profile picture of Unlucky looks nothing like the avatar picture. We solved this case a long time ago.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Mom jokes ? Come on bro
> Those are just about as old as your grandmas kick-start vibrator


LOL! The only thing that comes to mind is some sick video of Sasha Grey and the sibian machine. Too funny.

You started grandma jokes......


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> Oh yeah! I almost forgot! It was an avatar website that Carne found it on. And the profile picture of Unlucky looks nothing like the avatar picture. We solved this case a long time ago.


the pic she just posted and the avatar look nothing alike, NOT the same person.

i'm gonna go mow the lawn, someone come get me if unlucky ever posts a proof pic, although she never will (or it will be a bethany brawndo style photoshop).


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

that fake pic has probably gotten her free seeds from a dozen or so desperate dudes...


----------



## unlucky (May 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fake.
> 
> ......



omg unclebuck.............. these are not fake x


----------



## unlucky (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ? Soooo maybe she's on other websites too. Would make sense. Or someone could have stolen her picture. I just think she has an awful lot of pictures of the same person for it to not be her. But. Whatever I guess. I just wanna know where the rock is.


now that will be china  x


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> omg unclebuck.............. these are not fake x


Hold up a little sign that says fuck you RIU and prove your case.......It looks like you've attracted some attention LOL.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 17, 2012)

Why not post a pic of yourself holding an riu sign? You should just end the argument.. You post pics of yourself anyways.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 17, 2012)

That dude unlucky is pretty cute I must say.


----------



## 1993stoner (May 17, 2012)

I like reading this thread at the end of my day. There's always some shit goin on. :im high:


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> other people have reverse image searched her pics and found them everywhere on the internet. he's a g.i.r.l. (guy in real life).


But that's normal. Girls with pretty pics have them stolen. I'd expect her pics to be up on other sites.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

I've had people email me that my pictures were on other sites. Facebook, myspace, dating sites, forum boards, all over. But I held up my RIU sign already so. I'm good.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 17, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> But that's normal. Girls with pretty pics have them stolen. I'd expect her pics to be up on other sites.


Yours is my computer wallpaper now Rainbow.....

let the fapping commence! Nah, It's time to go smoke a doob. I picked drugs on the poll.


----------



## Corso312 (May 17, 2012)

lol this thread is too funny.... i don't care if dude is a fake or not... i do know guy here was using fake bud pics of "his grow" that thread was pretty funny too


----------



## unlucky (May 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the pic she just posted and the avatar look nothing alike, NOT the same person.
> 
> i'm gonna go mow the lawn, someone come get me if unlucky ever posts a proof pic, although she never will (or it will be a bethany brawndo style photoshop).


he he................same old shizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  x


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 17, 2012)

unlucky said:


> he he................same old shizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  x


lol, you're creepy dude.. CREEPER ALERT!!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 17, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Yours is my computer wallpaper now Rainbow.....
> 
> let the fapping commence! Nah, It's time to go smoke a doob. I picked drugs on the poll.


So did I lol. Plus I gotta go do something constructive anyway or my ass will start to get big and grow hair and i'll look like Bucky lol.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 17, 2012)

Wuddup. Big pimpin over here. Don't even try to pull my hoe card. Catch a smack from my pimp hand.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 17, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Wuddup. Big pimpin over here. Don't even try to pull my hoe card. Catch a smack from my pimp hand.


You should shave.. like.. everything.


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (May 17, 2012)

Capt hope thats you, looks like an old friend of mine.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)

those look to be the same person but you could just settle it by taking a picture with a sock on your right shoulder or a shoe on your left hand or something.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

bottom picture is hotness. top picture the nose looks a little different or maybe it's all that make-up covering your face. you look better without the make-up


----------



## Carne Seca (May 17, 2012)

Hubris got the better of Her/It/Him and ended up posting a pic of her/its/his hand with RIU written on a piece of paper. She/He/It had some serious man hands going on. Big ol' fat stubby things. If you look at the hands of the female she/he/it is impersonating, they're long, slender and quite elegant. Not to mention that (if I remember correctly), the man hands had a bit of hair on them.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Hubris got the better of She/It/Him and posted a pic of her/its/his hand with RIU written on a piece of paper. She/He/It had some serious man hands going on.  Big ol' fat stubby things. If you look at the hands of the female she/he/it is impersonating, they're long slender and quite elegant. Not to mention that (if I remember correctly), the man hands had a bit of hair on them.


all it takes is a simple proof pic.

put a banana on your gigantic, caveman-sloped forehead, unlucky.


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>



my GAWD she's fuckin beautiful! I'd totally rock that flimsy little bridge with her


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

Are you guys really arguing over whether or not someone's pics are fake?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

nah, she looks real enough to me, lol. fake or not


----------



## CR500ROOST (May 17, 2012)

shes fake ub


----------



## CR500ROOST (May 17, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Are you guys really arguing over whether or not someone's pics are fake?


Well there has been a shit load of fakes on here


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2012)

Who gives a shit if someone's fake or not. I find it funny that anyone portraying to be a female is trolled for proof. I don't give 2 shits personally. If ur a dude posting pics as a chick then kudos to you for putting an effort into something!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

Well, if someone wants to portray to be someone they are not, that's their own insecurities I guess.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 17, 2012)

here's my pic... some say i look just like him...


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

LOL well you have my vote.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 17, 2012)

and kinda like this as well so if say brad pitt and colin farell had a baby... id be it... lol


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2012)

I get this view a lot. Yeah she's looking for the remote!


----------



## KushXOJ (May 17, 2012)

Took this one for the ladies of RIU


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Took this one for the ladies of RIU


who did the tiling on the wall? mickeymouse?? lol nice try


----------



## cannofbliss (May 17, 2012)

lol photoshop plus did the tiling didnt you know???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> lol photoshop plus did the tiling didnt you know???


 &#8203;.....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 17, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> who did the tiling on the wall? mickeymouse?? lol nice try


bwahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## KushXOJ (May 17, 2012)

Damn what was i thinking trying to pass that off as me... I
forgot im dealing with seasoned investigators here haha

& actually photobucket did it for free lol
photobucket is like a knock off photoshop now. You can add text, borders, effects, stickers, all that good shit


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Damn what was i thinking trying to pass that off as me... I
> forgot im dealing with seasoned investigators here haha
> 
> & actually photobucket did it for free lol
> photobucket is like a knock off photoshop now. You can add text, borders, effects, stickers, all that good shit


At least he's honest.. I would have been like "It was a joke haha"..


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

So there _are_ some good looking guys on this forum!!  Jk.. That is the only pic I think I've seen, of you guys.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> So there _are_ some good looking guys on this forum!!  Jk.. That is the only pic I think I've seen, of you guys.


my studliness is on display in post #1822.

if you disappear for a while, i'll understand.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

Oh yeah, ok. Not bad, not bad.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 17, 2012)

lol your too much buck


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

Can't see your eyes though. The eyes always tell a lot about someone, i.e., creepy, crazy, neurotic, insecure.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 17, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Can't see your eyes though. The eyes always tell a lot about someone, i.e., creepy, crazy, neurotic, insecure.


I'm a manipulator.. a bullshiter, I can change the way my eyes seem in a blink of an eye. I don't think you can make an accurate judgment based off of somebodys eyes IMO. Especially if they're taking a picture. If somebody is sad, they could easily make "happy eyes" just for the pic.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 17, 2012)

I've only really judged women's eyes. When a female is crazy, you can tell. We are too transparent. Maybe not all. A good friend of mine started dating this woman, and sent me her pictures. I didn't tell him, but she looked really insecure. After they had a few dates, she showed up at his work one morning when he didn't respond to her texts within a few hours. I just knew it!! lol.


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 17, 2012)

"hangin' lose"


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 17, 2012)

love that leather hat/jacket


----------



## konagirl420 (May 18, 2012)

Hahhaa for sure can always tell when another girl is crazy, it is th guys that are hard to tell at first  nice to see another girl around riu !


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Your turn for a pic Kona


----------



## konagirl420 (May 18, 2012)

Hahahaha you already know my days of posting pics at riu is over lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

But whhyyyy? I never even got to see one!


----------



## konagirl420 (May 18, 2012)

Hahahaha because all of the crazy guys already got to see one lmfao and some other security issues I dont post on riu anymore


----------



## konagirl420 (May 18, 2012)

C'mon I know you remember some of this, don't need no more drama haha so ya I am just chillin


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Damn boys ruin everything  Are you getting spammed? My inbox is getting spammed...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

I'm being recruited to other sites lol. Help! Mod! I'm being kidnapped!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 18, 2012)

Me and all my toys. Big pimpin.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Eeeeeewwww lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Hey!! I have that guitar!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Me and all my toys. Big pimpin.


I don't like this one, because my hair is doing stupid, stupid things behind my back. But! The same guitar, see? It's in a learn to play guitar kit lol. Annnd i'm looking at this guy annnnd yup. I'd wager that everything on the bed, actually including the bed itself, is from Walmart. My child is cut out of the picture for obvious reasons, but I was teaching HIM to play with it...it is not like a...really nice guitar lol. It's like...one you give the kids to learn on...anyway. Not that anyone thought the guy in the top pic was cool and I had to dispell any rumors or anything. Just...if the actual guy ever should happen upon this post...he'll know...that I know...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 18, 2012)

But he.......I mean, I am cool. They say I look like a buff Russell Brand.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Who's Russell Brand?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 18, 2012)

I'm from the City of player haters, suckers, and imitators. I'm the only real boss around here.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

How in the hell am I supposed to sleep now??


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 18, 2012)

Russell Brand.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Oh look!! Tv stand from Walmart in those two pics lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Russell Brand.


Is it not SO weird that this makes me think of Kiera Knightley? And Kate Winslett? Weird....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 18, 2012)

I believe all 3 of those people are from England. It must be something in their water.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 18, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I'm from the City of player haters, suckers, and imitators. I'm the only real boss around here.


Well atleast he has sailor jerry's to drown his sorrows.


----------



## Corso312 (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I've only really judged women's eyes. When a female is crazy, you can tell. We are too transparent. Maybe not all. A good friend of mine started dating this woman, and sent me her pictures. I didn't tell him, but she looked really insecure. After they had a few dates, she showed up at his work one morning when he didn't respond to her texts within a few hours. I just knew it!! lol.




almost all women are insecure and crazy...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 18, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> almost all women are insecure and crazy...


and if they aren't...you're not calling them fat enough.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 18, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I'm from the City of player haters, suckers, and imitators. I'm the only real boss around here.


Looks just like me


----------



## KushXOJ (May 18, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I'm from the City of player haters, suckers, and imitators. I'm the only real boss around here.


Why is this guy not behind bars? lol 
Everything about him screams MASS MURDER


Note to self
Don't come to page 289 while eating


----------



## BigJon (May 18, 2012)

Fun thread but maybe I'm too paranoid. I shoulda hit the indica instead of this sativa!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

I can't get over the top pic. I mean...wth is he doing exactly?


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2012)

Its safe to say he isnt in America. We dont have moulding that high or weird sideways vents on the wall like that in these parts


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 18, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Its safe to say he isnt in America. We dont have moulding that high or weird sideways vents on the wall like that in these parts


WHY???? Why are his vents sideways? strange lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

It's how they save wall space in trailers lmao


----------



## CR500ROOST (May 18, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahahaha you already know my days of posting pics at riu is over lol


I never got to see it though.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 18, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Its safe to say he isnt in America. We dont have moulding that high or weird sideways vents on the wall like that in these parts


Where do you suppose he got those boxes of Remington bullets?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

capt. Stickyfingers said:


> where do you suppose he got those boxes of remington bullets?


walmart!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

!!! Lame! it won't let me type that in all caps! It changed my caps to lowercase!! I wanted to scream Walmart!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 18, 2012)

I know, you sniffed out all the walmart merchandise in the room.  My point was, the US is one of the only countries where people are allowed to have firearms and ammunition. And Remington is as American as you can get. Maybe he is in a room in a basement, that would explain the heater duct being by the ceiling.


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2012)

Now you know why I'm always wearing a bandana!lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2012)

Here's another one from the RIU bbq.
I'm giving a dry ice hash demo
These are all RIU'ers!

peace
doublejj


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

There's an RIU bbq?


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2012)

Camp RIU!

peace
doublejj


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I know, you sniffed out all the walmart merchandise in the room.  My point was, the US is one of the only countries where people are allowed to have firearms and ammunition. And Remington is as American as you can get. Maybe he is in a room in a basement, that would explain the heater duct being by the ceiling.


His moms basement most likely


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 18, 2012)

I wanna go.. was it boring though?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 18, 2012)

supchaka said:


> His moms basement most likely


Probably Mila Kunis's basement.


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2012)

Here I am at the RIU bbq without bandana

peace
doublejj


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2012)

Let me bring sexy back... Its good the video quality sucks as I dont really want my face showing.
[video=youtube;n1732u-iooU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1732u-iooU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I wanna go.. was it boring though?


How could endless amounts of weed be boring?


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2012)

Dry ice hash on the table.

We made pile after pile of hash from donated trimmings (thanks wheezer!)

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 18, 2012)

I think it would be funner if everybody rolled and went to austiin.


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2012)

Quote from FDD on the (now closed)BBQ thread:
*

fdd2blk* 





Ganja God *Mr. Ganja*












































 [HR][/HR]Join Date Jan 2007 Posts 59,571 

[h=2]




[/h]"i wish we were all still there right now. "



Amen brother, amen!

peace
doublejj​


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

STFU are you the old guy in that pic doublejj?


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2012)

doublejj said:


> Quote from FDD on the (now closed)BBQ thread:
> *
> 
> fdd2blk*
> ...


I bet he wishes that now more than ever! Is he still locked up?


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> STFU are you the old guy in that pic doublejj?


Ugh, yeah!

peace
doublejj


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

And you live in Northern Cali?


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I bet he wishes that now more than ever! Is he still locked up?


yes

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> And you live in Northern Cali?


Yes

peace
doublejj


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

doublejj said:


> Yes
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Wow. So. Wow.


----------



## Josh3235 (May 18, 2012)

I wish I went to the BBQ. It would be have been soooo much fun. I would have brought a shit load of food.


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Wow. So. Wow.


I'm not sure how to take that. But ok

Where did you think I live?

peace
doublejj


----------



## MsJazzy (May 18, 2012)

This guy is such a slob.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

doublejj said:


> I'm not sure how to take that. But ok
> 
> Where did you think I live?
> 
> ...


I've never seen your pic before it's just that you look like the guy that used to run the dispensary in N. Cali.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 18, 2012)

Omg. So true. I had a date a few months back with a guy, really informal. I invited him to my gf's birthday dinner at a restaurant and there were probably about 30 of our friends. Nothing happened, no holding hands, no intimacy or anything like that. He dropped me back off at home, said goodnight. The next morning I woke up to 8 city police knocking on my front door at 8:30am. He called the cops to do a "welfare check" on me, because he blew up my phone with text messages that morning, and I didn't respond. I was sleeping. NUT BAG. I told him to take a hike and he harrassed my phone for a week straight up into the wee hours of the morning. He appeared so normal at first, threw me off guard.


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 18, 2012)

MS JAZZY how old are ya babe


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Omg. So true. I had a date a few months back with a guy, really informal. I invited him to my gf's birthday dinner at a restaurant and there were probably about 30 of our friends. Nothing happened, no holding hands, no intimacy or anything like that. He dropped me back off at home, said goodnight. The next morning I woke up to 8 city police knocking on my front door at 8:30am. He called the cops to do a "welfare check" on me, because he blew up my phone with text messages that morning, and I didn't respond. I was sleeping. NUT BAG. I told him to take a hike and he harrassed my phone for a week straight up into the wee hours of the morning. He appeared so normal at first, threw me off guard.


Crazy. But...who are you talking to?


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 18, 2012)

i'm sure there are creeps out there that harass girls and act weird around them....but then there are aaaaalll the females that act like every dude is creepin on them cuz it boosts their extremely low self esteem lol


----------



## MsJazzy (May 18, 2012)

Oops Konagirl. Lol. And the slob thing was about Russel Brand.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Oh OK! Good! LoL. I thought you'd smoked too much. I do that sometimes lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Oops Konagirl. Lol. And the slob thing was about Russel Brand.


 hit reply with quote. that way it doesn't look like your talking about another person, lol


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 18, 2012)

rainbowBRITE! I be eyein' you ever so subtely. lovely hair...type of locks i love to get lost in eeeeeyyyaaAAAa


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 18, 2012)

sup, supchaka? that video was sweeeeet


----------



## MsJazzy (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Greenhorn!! I don't do very well when I smoke early.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Thanks Greenhorn!! I don't do very well when I smoke early.


you're doing fine sweetheart, lol


----------



## MsJazzy (May 18, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> MS JAZZY how old are ya babe


28 years young, thanks.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Thanks Greenhorn!! I don't do very well when I smoke early.


Hey Girl you are doin great and yes I can totally relate to the story lol thankfully I have I very good boyfriend now and no longer have to navigate all of that lol! It seems guys want more outta me than I want out of them and then they flip out lmfao so I finally found one that can keep up with me and makes me happy !! Hey Dr. Greenhorn wish you would have been here to go to the BBQ with me lol it would have been fun, I really was sad to miss it I wanted to meet everyone, but I guess everyhing happens for a reason so I m just gonna keep on living and pray for those who have 
issues still!


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> There's an RIU bbq?


The first one was Dec 2011.
Second?..............

peace
doublejj


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 18, 2012)

o0o older girl


----------



## MsJazzy (May 18, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> o0o older girl


Let me guess. You are 25?


----------



## BigJon (May 18, 2012)

Me last week! A hot drunken mess! lol 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 18, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> rainbowBRITE! I be eyein' you ever so subtely. lovely hair...type of locks i love to get lost in eeeeeyyyaaAAAa


Awww.. rainbow, you have a creepy crush .


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

im in love...........................


----------



## unlucky (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Can't see your eyes though. The eyes always tell a lot about someone, i.e., creepy, crazy, neurotic, insecure.


........................................ x


----------



## thump easy (May 18, 2012)

nice look...


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 18, 2012)

on the money honey !!


...and packing MO' stamina than the dudes YOUR age, might i add


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ........................................ x



I could stare at this pretty face while playin wit her hair for infinity


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

looooooooooooooool... this thread moving too fast


----------



## MsJazzy (May 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ........................................ x


Lol unlucky I was talking to UncleBuck (?) . Not you, my dear. I was giving the dude a hard time.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im in love...........................



Eww I was still in my yoga clothes. Lol thanks.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 18, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> on the money honey !!
> 
> 
> ...and packing MO' stamina than the dudes YOUR age, might i add


Bahahahaha.. Guys my age can't seem to even balance their checking account accordingly..


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Eww I was still in my yoga clothes. Lol thanks.


yoga pants... fuck yea


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Eww I was still in my yoga clothes. Lol thanks.



peel them off then girl....


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

Perfextionist420 said:


> yoga pants... fuck yea


thats what i was thinkin my dude!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msivN5y6Lz4


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Bahahahaha.. Guys my age can't seem to even balance their checking account accordingly..



thats cuzz they spending all there $$$ on you!!!!!


----------



## april (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Bahahahaha.. Guys my age can't seem to even balance their checking account accordingly..



What kinda tards u dating? lol most men i date don't have money issues, just personality issues, hmmm which is better? rflmao
Damn i thought i looked young, u my dear don't look a day over 20  I'm 30  and i got carded last time i got smokes, fucking eh!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

april said:


> What kinda tards u dating? lol most men i date don't have money issues, just personality issues, hmmm which is better? rflmao
> Damn i thought i looked young, u my dear don't look a day over 20  I'm 30  and i got carded last time i got smokes, fucking eh!!!



yeah yeah yeah u old news muffin... lol j/k...u can get it to!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

april said:


> What kinda tards u dating? lol most men i date don't have money issues, just personality issues, hmmm which is better? rflmao
> Damn i thought i looked young, u my dear don't look a day over 20  I'm 30  and i got carded last time i got smokes, fucking eh!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvpoD3eyKLg


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 18, 2012)

been a little while since dough was an issue...now it's rare that i walk around with less than a grand in my pocket. I have issues with being SHY around reaaaal cute girls though, sometimes. 


beauty can be literally breath-taking...and then my voice cracks, my face turns read and i sweat, shake and stare in awe 


lol


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

why da fuck cant i see the latest fucking post's untill i post myself... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 18, 2012)

Ohhh Apriiill...I'd dig so deep in your sweet little flower you'd be pouring april showers


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> been a little while since dough was an issue...now it's rare that i walk around with less than a grand in my pocket. I have issues with being SHY around reaaaal cute girls though, sometimes.
> 
> 
> beauty can be literally breath-taking...and then my voice cracks, my face turns read and i sweat, shake and stare in awe
> ...


loooooooooooooool ..... man thats some cake ass shit... u scared of rejection or something? just move on to the next prospect... i havent felt how u felt since like the 2nd grade...


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> Ohhh Apriiill...I'd dig so deep in your sweet little flower you'd be pouring april showers



hahahaha i thought u was shy bro?


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2012)

april said:


> What kinda tards u dating? lol most men i date don't have money issues, just personality issues, hmmm which is better? rflmao
> Damn i thought i looked young, u my dear don't look a day over 20  I'm 30  and i got carded last time i got smokes, fucking eh!!!


all dudes have "personality" issues its what makes guys,guys. there isnt a dude out there who doesnt have an issue. its why god made woman for man and vice versa. lord knows women have issues of their own a man is going to be there for.
and you dont look 30 you hardly even look like you past 20 i can see why you get carded for your looks.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 18, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> Ohhh Apriiill...I'd dig so deep in your sweet little flower you'd be pouring april showers


That's very sweet, in a creepy kind of way


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> That's very sweet, in a creepy kind of way


How is that sweet? LoL. Is this what sweet has come to?


----------



## unlucky (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Lol unlucky I was talking to UncleBuck (?) . Not you, my dear. I was giving the dude a hard time.


unclebuck never has a hard time  .................. @unclebuck if you had said hold out one of your twigs in my pics then i might just of been tempted to  x


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> unclebuck never has a hard time  .................. @unclebuck if you had said hold out one of your twigs in my pics then i might just of been tempted to  x


unkle buck just pm'd me and said if u dont deepthroat a gatorade bottle he dont think its u....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> unclebuck never has a hard time  .................. @unclebuck if you had said hold out one of your twigs in my pics then i might just of been tempted to  x


Hold out one of your twigs? What?


----------



## unlucky (May 18, 2012)

april said:


> What kinda tards u dating? lol most men i date don't have money issues, just personality issues, hmmm which is better? rflmao
> Damn i thought i looked young, u my dear don't look a day over 20  I'm 30  and i got carded last time i got smokes, fucking eh!!!



what kinda turds u dating....pmsl.........


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> That's very sweet, in a creepy kind of way


yeah no shit... i wonder if he locks them in the dungeon on date number 2, or 3?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah no shit... i wonder if he locks them in the dungeon on date number 2, or 3?


Date 1...you don't want to risk them getting away, do you?


----------



## unlucky (May 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> unkle buck just pm'd me and said if u dont deepthroat a gatorade bottle he dont think its u....


he he. pm him and tell him he got the clap and thats not to bad


----------



## KushXOJ (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> How is that sweet? LoL. Is this what sweet has come to?


It had a poetic feel to it. 
You can tell that came from the bottom of his nut sack


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 18, 2012)

LOOK how fucking sexy she is!!! daamn it aint my fault the girl kicks my sex drive into 5th gear


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> How is that sweet? LoL. Is this what sweet has come to?


lol rape= da new way to say "i love you"


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> he he. pm him and tell him he got the clap and thats not to bad


wait what?? u gave my guy unkle buck a case of da claps?


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Date 1...you don't want to risk them getting away, do you?



loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool....


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> LOOK how fucking sexy she is!!! daamn it aint my fault the girl kicks my sex drive into 5th gear


i think someone needs some salt peter.....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i think someone needs some salt peter.....


Afraid to ask what salt peter is...


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Afraid to ask what salt peter is...



its what the army and correctional institutions use to keep down a mans sex drive


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its what the army and correctional institutions use to keep down a mans sex drive


...Do you have the recipe? lol


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

damn im out of weed.... this fucking sux... im soo used to having an ounce or 2 that i can smoke on for free... now im stuck paying 60 bux an 1/8.... fml!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ...Do you have the recipe? lol


its in my pants..... u game to grab it?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 18, 2012)

unlucky said:


> ........................................ x


Dat stare!.....


----------



## Josh3235 (May 18, 2012)

Here is another pic of me from like a year or 2 ago!


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dat stare!.....



looool.. dont bust a cyber nutt bro


----------



## atidd11 (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Eww I was still in my yoga clothes. Lol thanks.


You are beautiful!! Are you growin anything at the moment?! I think u might be more beautiful than the last female i harvested lol


----------



## KushXOJ (May 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn im out of weed.... this fucking sux... im soo used to having an ounce or 2 that i can smoke on for free... now im stuck paying 60 bux an 1/8.... fml!!!!


I'm in the same boat as you ..I just ran out yesterday. $60 a 8th ? OUCH 
I Got a plug for $25 and I still don't wanna spend that haha

I'm just glad I have a harvest coming up next week . 
I HATE buying weed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2012)

Dall sheep hunting in the Alaska Range after the deed was done.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Alright gonna throw up my all time favorite pic - no pervy comments allowed lol.


----------



## malignant (May 18, 2012)

iraq 03


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

malignant said:


> arent you afraid of security? letting the fed know your faces..


I'm not a grower and i'm a legal medical patient in California. So not really worried about it.


----------



## malignant (May 18, 2012)

i let my card lapse, for me the right to own a gun out weighs the right to smoke legally.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 18, 2012)

malignant said:


> arent you afraid of security? letting the fed know your faces..


Fuck the Feds
Fuck the DEA
Fuck the ATF
Fuck the D.A.
Fuck the Prosecutor
Fuck the IRS
Fuck SWAT 
AND Fuck cities


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

malignant said:


> i let my card lapse, for me the right to own a gun out weighs the right to smoke legally.


They take your gun if you have a card or what? VERY pretty sig btw.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm not a grower and i'm a legal medical patient in California. So not really worried about it.


California you say


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> They take your gun if you have a card or what? VERY pretty sig btw.


i hope thats not your child your to young to have a kid as of yet. yes they check to see if you have a card and keep you from getting a gun and might take your gun. whats the point if you dont have one?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

I'm 26 lol. I'm old enough to have a child. I didn't know they took your gun when you got an MMJ card.


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2012)

people shouldnt have kids at a age that young. its gettig way to popular to have kids before you hit 30.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Well she's here and she's great. She was too awesome to wait for lol


----------



## KushXOJ (May 18, 2012)

silasraven said:


> people shouldnt have kids at a age that young. its gettig way to popular to have kids before you hit 30.


Shit happens :l


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2012)

My Grandmother was 15 when she gave birth to my father.
Four more kids followed along with another 55 years of marrage to my Grandpa before he passed away.
Having kids young used to be the norm.


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2012)

theres a lot of life left in people after 23 but they refuse to see it. wait till you 30 youll see the kids grow up and still be white hair old are fuck when they have kids. so what if your 50 and just watching them grad. theres a lot you could do before your 30


----------



## malignant (May 18, 2012)

the atf got it rulled a couple months back that when you apply for a mmj card you waive your rights to own a gun. you can buy a 5th of tequila, a case of pbr, a prescription of vicodine and all the guns you want.. but if you just want to smoke a joint for chronic back pain then you arent mentally fit to protect yourself. its because mmj is federally classified the same as meth. the sig is the abq city skyline, threw it up to rep my home and to see how many breaking bad fans pay attention.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 18, 2012)

I need some weed!!
Got to make these moves real quick 
Don't miss me too much while I'm gone


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2012)

silasraven said:


> theres a lot of life left in people after 23 but they refuse to see it. wait till you 30 youll see the kids grow up and still be white hair old are fuck when they have kids. so what if your 50 and just watching them grad. theres a lot you could do before your 30


And you could always look at it from the other perspective - having children early in life and now being active enough (young enough) to be enjoying yourself after they have left the nest.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And you could always look at it from the other perspective - having children early in life and now being active enough (young enough) to be enjoying yourself after they have left the nest.


That's how I look at it. When my kids are grown i'll still be young enough to have some "me time" before retiring.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 18, 2012)

malignant said:


> the atf got it rulled a couple months back that when you apply for a mmj card you waive your rights to own a gun. you can buy a 5th of tequila, a case of pbr, a prescription of vicodine and all the guns you want.. but if you just want to smoke a joint for chronic back pain then you arent mentally fit to protect yourself. its because mmj is federally classified the same as meth. the sig is the abq city skyline, threw it up to rep my home and to see how many breaking bad fans pay attention.


You already violated it when you checked the box that said you don't smoke pot. Having a recommendation doesn't add you to a government database.


> (3) is an unlawful user of or addicted to any controlled substance (as defined in section 102 of the Controlled Substances Act (21 U.S.C. 802));


 Gun control act 1968


----------



## malignant (May 18, 2012)

exactly, so wouldnt that apply to prescription drug users?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;C_S5cXbXe-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_S5cXbXe-4[/video]

Look! A funny cat! (Let's not argue...)


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 18, 2012)

malignant said:


> exactly, so wouldnt that apply to prescription drug users?


Because only socialist hippies smoke pot-guy from 1968


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That's how I look at it. When my kids are grown i'll still be young enough to have some "me time" before retiring.


can still be done when your older. people live long and healthy as long as you treat your body right(vitamins and such) your bones and joints will be great at 60-70-80 pun def unintended but still great to have


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

*shrugs* Idk what you want me to say lol. They're here. They're staying...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> *shrugs* Idk what you want me to say lol. They're here. They're staying...


Put them back in for a decade.


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2012)

i wasnt intending you to say anything. i was just saying "old" doesnt mean what people think it does. adam lived to be in his 900's so that says something young is in the mind.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

LoL. Well. No lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

silasraven said:


> i wasnt intending you to say anything. i was just saying "old" doesnt mean what people think it does. adam lived to be in his 900's so that says something young is in the mind.


Oh. Well. Ok.


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 18, 2012)

a little jealous of rainbow's daughter not gonna lie. wiiicked cute pic tho


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> a little jealous of rainbow's daughter not gonna lie. wiiicked cute pic tho


Isn't it? She is so damn cute lol.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (May 18, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> a little jealous of rainbow's daughter not gonna lie. wiiicked cute pic tho


Creepy?

Yep.

Creepy.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Creepy?
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Creepy.


*

You cannot give Reputation to the same post twice.





*


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

I can't imagine having to wait til i'm 30 to hear those awesome words..."Mommy...will you read me Pinkalicious?" I'm a Dr. Suess fan myself, but she's a girly girl so we read one of each so we both get our favorite lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Pinkalicious is a CHILDREN'S BOOK people, don't take that to dark places! She eats too many cupcakes and no veggies and she turns pink! It's not a porn! Stop it! Just stop it before you even start thinking it lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

There's also purpalicious and goldilicious, but pinkalicious was the original.


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2012)

ahhh kids , if only having them young was as easy as it used to be. get out of high school ,some college, marry, move into house then kid. some how it all got complicated.


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2012)

no pink give her that dr book with all the whatevers on bikes stacking and counting, o dont forget the old school lorax.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Complicated, maybe. But shitloads of fun.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

silasraven said:


> no pink give her that dr book with all the whatevers on bikes stacking and counting, o dont forget the old school lorax.


Horton Hatches the Egg is my fav. I am the BEST damn Horton Hatches the Egg reader ever!! I can't tell you how many times i've been asked to read it to a classroom. I got those voices DOWN maaaan lol.


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2012)

dude i hope my kids can teach me the meaning of fun. It's been long forgotten. as long as they have a house that doesnt pack up ever to move I'll be happy.


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Horton Hatches the Egg is my fav. I am the BEST damn Horton Hatches the Egg reader ever!! I can't tell you how many times i've been asked to read it to a classroom. I got those voices DOWN maaaan lol.


horton seemed tweaked in the movie, or maybe im thinking of something else. the elephant


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Horton Hears a Who maybe.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

rainbow, you have ruined this thread. 

someone get this back on track with a picture of his/herself.


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2012)

yeah the dude with a flower and everyone thinks he nuts for talking to it. but it was such a passionate flower


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> rainbow, you have ruined this thread.
> 
> someone get this back on track with a picture of his/herself.


Ouch, Bucky! *sniff*


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

silasraven said:


> yeah the dude with a flower and everyone thinks he nuts for talking to it. but it was such a passionate flower


Ya that's Horton Hears a Who. He saves Whoville and everyone thinks he's crazy but all of Whoville loves him.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ouch, Bucky! *sniff*View attachment 2174210


excuse me for 5-7 minutes, please.


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ya that's Horton Hears a Who. He saves Whoville and everyone thinks he's crazy but all of Whoville loves him.


yep, ive seen who's from one coast to the next. with the perfect nose to a rounded point. now i see where this dude got his ideas from.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

OK i'm like the only one posting pictures. Somebody else post some.


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2012)

says it all




well shiut mine wont show


----------



## CR500ROOST (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ouch, Bucky! *sniff*View attachment 2174210


69 was the first thing that came to mind lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

i'm sated


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

my black cock. her name is shitbird and she is genetically defective. she has an extra toe/claw and may be retarded. 

normally when we get near our chickens, they scurry away. this one just sits in place. she also loves to sit on our laps and perch on our knees.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Are you keeping all your baby chickies Buck?


----------



## Josh3235 (May 18, 2012)

This was like a year ago in a friends backyard.  And this was taken the same day. It's also my profile picture.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> This was like a year ago in a friends backyard. View attachment 2174234


Wow, you're a youngen!


----------



## Josh3235 (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Wow, you're a youngen!


Yeah, I'm only 19. lol.


----------



## BBYY (May 18, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> 69 was the first thing that came to mind lol.


i was gonna say layin my satchel across her face


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Are you keeping all your baby chickies Buck?


we're keeping all of our chicks even after they're done laying. one already is done laying, the other 5 are about a year or two from being done laying.

we've got our other black chicken, pooky, brooding on 9 bantam eggs right now. porcelain silkies, mille flours, barred rocks, seramas, and a serama cochen mix.

due date is june 6 or 7th. will post pics. in the meantime, amuse yourself with this. chanice is on video handling the baby duck.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/450677-my-chicken-just-hatched-duck.html


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

BBYY said:


> i was gonna say layin my satchel across her face


OK rude but i'm confused as to why you've added kayasgarden and my post together?


----------



## cannofbliss (May 18, 2012)

wow... i sure miss alot when i sleep in till 7pm... lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we're keeping all of our chicks even after they're done laying. one already is done laying, the other 5 are about a year or two from being done laying.
> 
> we've got our other black chicken, pooky, brooding on 9 bantam eggs right now. porcelain silkies, mille flours, barred rocks, seramas, and a serama cochen mix.
> 
> ...


Aw lol. Cute. How many do you have now?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Aw lol. Cute. How many do you have now?


6 chickens and 2 ducks. bonus points to anyone who can point out the sixth chicken brooding on her eggs in pic #1.


----------



## kelly4 (May 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> 6 chickens and 2 ducks. bonus points to anyone who can point out the sixth chicken brooding on her eggs in pic #1.


Those look tasty!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Those look tasty!


so build a coop and get some for yourself then, after you get done browsing dog poop hash on craigslist and monitoring who is friends with who on rollitup.


----------



## kelly4 (May 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so build a coop and get some for yourself then, after you get done browsing dog poop hash on craigslist and monitoring who is friends with who on rollitup.


Are you mad because I do my homework?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 18, 2012)

april said:


> What kinda tards u dating? lol most men i date don't have money issues, just personality issues, hmmm which is better? rflmao
> Damn i thought i looked young, u my dear don't look a day over 20  I'm 30  and i got carded last time i got smokes, fucking eh!!!



Maybe it's because I look young I attract immature men? I don't know. I have a broken picker, I guess. California is so expensive to live in, everyone is broke.


----------



## kelly4 (May 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so build a coop and get some for yourself then


I'll just steal from a neighbor who has chickens.
That's the progressive way, right?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Are you mad because I do my homework?


i'm amused at the things you do during your downtime. it's kinda cute, keeping track of who is friends with who.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I'll just steal from a neighbor who has chickens.
> That's the progressive way, right?


this progressive hates thieves. save your political hackery for the politics section.


----------



## kelly4 (May 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this progressive hates thieves. save your political hackery for the politics section.


Then keep things that I tell you in private, private.


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> California is so expensive to live in, everyone is broke.


Speak for yourself


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Then keep things that I tell you in private, private.


my bad. you sounded proud of your monitoring, even defending it. didn't think it would put your panties in a wad or...

[puts on sunglasses]

...ruffle your feathers.

yyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## kelly4 (May 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm amused at the things you do during your downtime. it's kinda cute, keeping track of who is friends with who.


It might have taken YOU alot of work. But when a member only has four friends and one is you and one is fin, it's pretty easy.

Don't flatter yourself by thinking I waste that much time on you. LOL!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

Soooo you guys are the ones ruining the thread now. Pics or get out.


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2012)

Here's my 2 girls, Rocky & Rosie
Fresh eggs every day.

peace
doublejj


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

doublejj said:


> Here's my 2 girls, Rocky & Rosie
> Fresh eggs every day.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


ever let them free range?


----------



## KushXOJ (May 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> so build a coop and get some for yourself then, after you get done browsing dog poop hash on craigslist and monitoring who is friends with who on rollitup.



Speaking of building chicken coops. I just built one for this lady today, well actually all i did was build two fences along the side of her shed and ran some wire screen along the top its about 6'x3'x100'. She had 3 girls and one male, she didnt tell me how many more she was planning on hatching but im assuming she can keep a bunch. 

Can you only have one male around because of fights buck?
She said something about them having to get back on track cause i probably disturbed their egg laying with all the noise and what not.. 

Im thinking about building a smaller one in my backyard.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Speaking of building chicken coops. I just built one for this lady today, well actually all i did was build two fences along the side of her shed and ran some wire screen along the top its about 6'x3'x100''. She had 3 girls and one male, she didnt tell me how many more she was planning on hatching but im assuming she can keep a bunch.
> 
> Can you only have one male around because of fights buck?
> She said something about them having to get back on track cause i probably disturbed their egg laying with all the noise and what not..
> ...


not sure if males kept together will fight. no pic though.


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2012)

We had chickens and a rooster when I was a kid, among many other animals. I hated that fucking rooster with a passion. One kid would collect eggs while the other kid guarded the rooster with a broom. He was a mean bastard!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 18, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Speak for yourself


Well sweet. You can be my new best friend.


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ever let them free range?


Yes, I have my front & back yards fenced. They free range the whole yard most of the day.
I have a chain link chicken yard I can lock them up if necessary.
They get locked inside their coop at night

peace
doublejj


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2012)

doublejj said:


> Yes, I have my front & back yards fenced. They free range the whole yard most of the day.
> I have a chain link chicken yard I can lock them up if necessary.
> They get locked inside their coop at night
> 
> ...


i saw that nice area they get cooped in at night in another thread, and wanted to know if they got to go enjoy the salad and meat bar during the day (grass and bugs). they look like very happy birds.

do they go into the coop by themselves right around sundown?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> California is so expensive to live in, everyone is broke.


QFmfT.........


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Well sweet. You can be my new best friend.



come on girl that buster dont got no cash like da chi...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> QFmfT.........


help me out here


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> help me out here


i think he was tryna spell qweefed? i donno my damn self..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> come on girl that buster dont got no cash like da chi...


better put grandmas money back in the safe before she realizes it's missing, lol


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

ay doc........... sup with
that poi? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ay doc........... sup with
> that poi? lol


looks like you sold an elbow, or holding your friends money who sold an elbow, lol


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> better put grandmas money back in the safe before she realizes it's missing, lol


lol ima put that 8k right back in grannies mattress.. right next to grannies .38.... dont tell ur sister i got cash like this.... its cuzz i claimed her kids in my taxes... lololol...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol ima put that 8k right back in grannies mattress.. right next to grannies .38.... dont tell ur sister i got cash like this.... its cuzz i claimed her kids in my taxes... lololol...


8k?? lolololol that stack looks to be 4k, if even that


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks like you sold an elbow, or holding your friends money who sold an elbow, lol



sold 2....... one dude... cashed da big hommie out.... im getting 4k a unit for high end greenhouse... fux with ya boy


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 8k?? lolololol that stack looks to be 4k, if even that


what you didnt see was the other endless end of 50's cuzz my hand aint big enough to hold out 8k stretched out.... noones is...


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

that pile of money was like 5 inches thick.. and not foled over 5 inches.. 5 inches just stacked.. shit wouldnt even fold over


----------



## cannofbliss (May 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> help me out here



qfmft= quoted for muthafucking truth...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 18, 2012)

and lol you guys... apparently the "competition" has begun over "msjazzy" LOL our species really does crack me up...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> qfmft= quoted for muthafucking truth...


thank you


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> qfmft= quoted for muthafucking truth...



oooohhh see you learn something new everyday.... {thats fucking retarded bro serious!!!!!!?}


----------



## cannofbliss (May 18, 2012)

theexpress said:


> oooohhh see you learn something new everyday.... {thats fucking retarded bro serious!!!!!!?}


its just some internet shorthand lingo that padawan used in response to jazzy's post about cali being super expensive... so the doc asked for help interpreting it and i gave it... 

and also used quite frequently by pad... as well as many others on the "internet" so you get used to it eventually...

my guess is there will be an entirely "new" language in about 5-10 yrs that will have been a combo of internet/txt speech combined with l33t etc... 

so i fig... better get used to it while its still "somewhat" readable... lol


----------



## theexpress (May 18, 2012)

Garden Knowm said:


> this will become the biggest thread in rollitup history... you can count on it


lol it finally did 4 years later


----------



## konagirl420 (May 19, 2012)

Hahahhahaa so funny and true just took a few years


----------



## konagirl420 (May 19, 2012)

My Hawaii Beach


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

Nice to see u back Kona, hope all is well


----------



## konagirl420 (May 19, 2012)

Hey April, good to see you too  Yes things are great and I have really great group of friends out here and my boyfriend is truely awesome! Hope you have been good too, I am not sure if you are stil in Cali.


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hey April, good to see you too  Yes things are great and I have really great group of friends out here and my boyfriend is truely awesome! Hope you have been good too, I am not sure if you are stil in Cali.


Left Cali in march, i'm in Saskatoon now,freaking luv it here  Single, new awesome job, place of my own very soon  Seems i'm on the right path, finaly!!! lol But i do miss Cali, i will be back, at some point ....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

Yay, two members getting along .


----------



## konagirl420 (May 19, 2012)

april said:


> Left Cali in march, i'm in Saskatoon now,freaking luv it here  Single, new awesome job, place of my own very soon  Seems i'm on the right path, finaly!!! lol But i do miss Cali, i will be back, at some point ....


Yay glad to hear you like where you are at, Cali will always be calling you back though lol once you come it never gets outta your system =D I love our new place LA County is big lol we are on the outskirts of the mess haha, but I am def playing it smarter about who I talk to and have had better neurologists to look after my health and I quit drinking lol that just never helps anything, my boyfriend was a big, big help with that


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 19, 2012)

So fucked up..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 19, 2012)

april said:


> Single


..................


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So fucked up..
> 
> View attachment 2174502


Cute Panda!


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what you didnt see was the other endless end of 50's cuzz my hand aint big enough to hold out 8k stretched out.... noones is...


lmao...earlier in the thread he said it was $7k. are you still pimping the same picture from 3 weeks ago? i thought we discussed the "money" shots? don't be this guy....


----------



## Corso312 (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Omg. So true. I had a date a few months back with a guy, really informal. I invited him to my gf's birthday dinner at a restaurant and there were probably about 30 of our friends. Nothing happened, no holding hands, no intimacy or anything like that. He dropped me back off at home, said goodnight. The next morning I woke up to 8 city police knocking on my front door at 8:30am. He called the cops to do a "welfare check" on me, because he blew up my phone with text messages that morning, and I didn't respond. I was sleeping. NUT BAG. I told him to take a hike and he harrassed my phone for a week straight up into the wee hours of the morning. He appeared so normal at first, threw me off guard.




wow that is very weird........


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Omg. So true. I had a date a few months back with a guy, really informal. I invited him to my gf's birthday dinner at a restaurant and there were probably about 30 of our friends. Nothing happened, no holding hands, no intimacy or anything like that. He dropped me back off at home, said goodnight. The next morning I woke up to 8 city police knocking on my front door at 8:30am. He called the cops to do a "welfare check" on me, because he blew up my phone with text messages that morning, and I didn't respond. I was sleeping. NUT BAG. I told him to take a hike and he harrassed my phone for a week straight up into the wee hours of the morning. He appeared so normal at first, threw me off guard.


Hey! You have no business telling the public what we did, on or after our date. You weren't sleeping, I came over and thought I would surprise you by sneaking in naked and gyrating so my wang would flop back and forth smacking my hips. But your windows were locked and I saw you in there moving around. I SAW YOU!! I'M NOT CRAZY!!!! I'M PERFECTLY NORMAL!!


----------



## atidd11 (May 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So fucked up..
> 
> View attachment 2174502


Nice shirt man!!


----------



## atidd11 (May 19, 2012)

http://i1148.photobucket.com/albums/o580/12tidda/f7d14e8e.mp4
drugs...


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> and lol you guys... apparently the "competition" has begun over "msjazzy" LOL our species really does crack me up...


Doesn't matter, I'm a virgin!!


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> http://i1148.photobucket.com/albums/o580/12tidda/f7d14e8e.mp4
> drugs...


I'm glad I clicked that, I don't usually... That was fucking funny


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> lmao...earlier in the thread he said it was $7k. are you still pimping the same picture from 3 weeks ago? i thought we discussed the "money" shots? don't be this guy....
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174526


if i said that it was a typo.. im not that guy.. so SUCK A DICK


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2012)

The most cash I've ever held was 10k. I didn't earn it through selling drugs. I did it the old fashioned way with work and saving. Funny enough though I didn't even need to get in cash, I just said god damnit its mine and I want to play with it in paper. Not only that but it took two days to withdraw because the bank would only give me 5k at once. A day later I took the money to another bank and paid off the second on my house. That's my claim to fame  

I made it rain up in that bedroom though! Yes, I threw it in the air. And let me tell you this, 10 grand falling through the air isn't very impressive lol


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Doesn't matter, I'm a virgin!!


lol somehow i doubt this


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> http://i1148.photobucket.com/albums/o580/12tidda/f7d14e8e.mp4
> drugs...



lol... looks like ur about to nod out from heroin or drank waaaaay to much


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i saw that nice area they get cooped in at night in another thread, and wanted to know if they got to go enjoy the salad and meat bar during the day (grass and bugs). they look like very happy birds.
> 
> do they go into the coop by themselves right around sundown?


Yes, they are good girls & go right nto the coop every night.

peace
doublejj


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol somehow i doubt this


Bite me!!!


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2012)

Here's a couple of pics of a log cabin I built when I was in my 20's. 


What are you kids doing with your spare time?

peace
doublejj


----------



## silasraven (May 19, 2012)

trolling the net looking for shit to do and waiting for time to pass till we can go back to work and or school.


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 19, 2012)

goddamn JJ that's the shit right there!! can i see more pictures? could you estimate the costs of a project like this in today's dollars?


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> goddamn JJ that's the shit right there!! can i see more pictures? could you estimate the costs of a project like this in today's dollars?


When I returned from VietNam, I returned to a country I didn't fit in. I was looking for a place to escape. Building the cabin saved my life. Gave me something to focus on besides the nightmares.
I bought 40acres of wilderness land in Washington state, right along the Canadian border, with some money inherited from my grandparents. The logs were all taken from the land. I got about 8000 bf of lumber by trading labor for lumber. I got a job in a sawmill for the winter & took part of my pay in lumber.
Built without electricty. All done with rigging & block&tackle. You can see it in the pictures. (I did use a gas chain saw)
I spent mostly on site prep & cutting the road in.
I probably spent $20,000 to get it built in the 70's. 
Today?

peace
doublejj


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2012)

jj is that log cabin still up and running...


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2012)

I don't know. I sold it in the 80's

The closest town was Grand Forks, in Canada!
peace
doublejj


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

doublejj said:


> I don't know. I sold it in the 80's
> 
> The closest town was Grand Forks, in Canada!
> peace
> doublejj


Nooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Bite me!!!


where???????????


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nooooooooo!!!!!!


The winters were cold & long. We were off the grid. It was a long way to the nearest neighbor, little own a hospital. Town was a long way off.
My wife didn't appreciate it as much as me. She appeased me living there.
I was having nightmares every night & my dear wife was scared sh*tless the whole time. (I found out later)
Learned to hunt deer with a bow
Caught this bear in the pig pen, going after the feed actually, but the hogs didn't know that!
Our milk cow "Rosie"
Rough life in the wildrness

peace
doublejj


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> if i said that it was a typo.. im not that guy.. so SUCK A DICK


you are pretty close to that guy. i've seen that pic of yours like 3 times already. lmao. come talk to me when you get some real money. ballers have bank accounts. $8k aint shit. try owning a home..or two. try having investments besides $8k to buy weed and flip it. you're a clown.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

doublejj said:


> Here's a couple of pics of a log cabin I built when I was in my 20's.
> 
> 
> What are you kids doing with your spare time?
> ...


what up doublejj? how's it been hanging? throw up some pics of the dogs and the lobsters...haha. they got lost when that thread went by by during the hack. those were my favorite pics...the dogs chasing the lobsters in baha.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

my dad was rocking similar jorts at the time, but he was building madison square garden, brendan byrne arena, and other union construction gigs around the NYC area.

somewhere in the rafters of madison square garden, you're sure to find "phil is gay" scribbled on a piece of wood somewhere.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> you are pretty close to that guy. i've seen that pic of yours like 3 times already. lmao. come talk to me when you get some real money. ballers have bank accounts. $8k aint shit. try owning a home..or two. try having investments besides $8k to buy weed and flip it. you're a clown.


lol........ im sittin on more 25k cash..... its growing..... like i said SUCK AH DICK!!! fucking troll.... im not going to be has tolerent of you has the other members are... ohhh yeah.... i cant put this money in the bank... are fucking stupid.. lol.... i pay for shit in cash all the time... u prolly on that credit shit... thats how u own a home... and thats how america is designed.. to keep vics like u in debt for life! when i buy a house.... its going to be by owner.. AND IN CASH!!!! get da fuck off my radar now... kick rocks!!! "CLOWN"


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 19, 2012)

doublejj said:


> Here's a couple of pics of a log cabin I built when I was in my 20's.
> 
> 
> What are you kids doing with your spare time?
> ...


Do you still have that cabin? You should start a thread on how that came about, I'd read it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol........ im sittin on more 25k cash..... its growing..... like i said SUCK AH DICK!!! fucking troll.... im not going to be has tolerent of you has the other members are... ohhh yeah.... i cant put this money in the bank... are fucking stupid.. lol.... i pay for shit in cash all the time... u prolly on that credit shit... thats how u own a home... and thats how america is designed.. to keep vics like u in debt for life! when i buy a house.... its going to be by owner.. AND IN CASH!!!! get da fuck off my radar now... kick rocks!!! "CLOWN"


Dude take that to PM, stop behaving this way in the thread.


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 19, 2012)

im with express here....that asshole hating on him for working his way up is a douchebag. $8k is a lot of money to anyone...how would you feel if you suddenly LOST 8 grand?


Ok then, i rest my case


----------



## Josh3235 (May 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you still have that cabin? You should start a thread on how that came about, I'd read it





doublejj said:


> I don't know. I sold it in the 80's
> 
> The closest town was Grand Forks, in Canada!
> peace
> doublejj


He sold it already.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

this is a hippie if i ever seen one.. sup with the daisey dukes? was that the style back then? im sure glad i was born in the 80's lol


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

jj's got tree trunks for legs.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> this is a hippie if i ever seen one.. sup with the daisey dukes? was that the style back then? im sure glad i was born in the 80's lol


don't be hating.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol........ im sittin on more 25k cash..... its growing..... like i said SUCK AH DICK!!! fucking troll.... im not going to be has tolerent of you has the other members are... ohhh yeah.... i cant put this money in the bank... are fucking stupid.. lol.... i pay for shit in cash all the time... u prolly on that credit shit... thats how u own a home... and thats how america is designed.. to keep vics like u in debt for life! when i buy a house.... its going to be by owner.. AND IN CASH!!!! get da fuck off my radar now... kick rocks!!! "CLOWN"


lmao! ....and the hole just get's deeper and deeper. you must be tired from all that digging? only toolbags talk about how much cash they have. guess what? $25k aint shit either. i have 1 credit card to my name and that's only for hotels or car rentals. never kept a balance on it in my life. i own my home free and clear. but nice try though. keep posting picks of your cash man...just goes to show the immaturity and short sightedness of your financial plan. is this you...?


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

lol ima have to drop a few hundo to get a molar pulled... fucking pain wont go away!!!! not has bad has the other day though


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> jj's got tree trunks for legs.


lol tell me why ur staring at another mans legs bro... but yeah i agree... he got them pat barry legs!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> lmao! ....and the hole just get's deeper and deeper. you must be tired from all that digging? only toolbags talk about how much cash they have. guess what? $25k aint shit either. i have 1 credit card to my name and that's only for hotels or car rentals. never kept a balance on it in my life. i own my home free and clear. but nice try though. keep posting picks of your cash man...just goes to show the immaturity and short sightedness of your financial plan. is this you...?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175322


i donno wtf else to say to you... some people just deserve to be assulted... your mother should have swallowed the semen that created you...


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i donno wtf else to say to you... some people just deserve to be assulted... your mother should have swallowed the semen that created you...


lmao...you better show up with a battalion you wanna "assault" me. what a clown. typical of uneducated persons to resort to violence when their 8th grade education limits their ability to verbally spare with someone. you make it too easy it's getting boring. a wanna be internet tough guy. what a clown you are.

there you are...you gonna "assault" me with those numchucks? haha.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

throwing up a picture of some cash to try and impress a new girl on the site. that's pathetic. weakest form of the game. save that shit for your hookers bro...they are the only ones who care.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

I wish I had 25k.. I'm young though, so I have an excuse for not having that much money.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> lmao...you better show up with a battalion you wanna "assault" me. what a clown. typical of uneducated persons to resort to violence when their 8th grade education limits their ability to verbally spare with someone. you make it too easy it's getting boring. a wanna be internet tough guy. what a clown you are.
> 
> there you are...you gonna "assault" me with those numchucks? haha.
> 
> View attachment 2175328


i mean is it my fault you unkle used to molest you... lol.....


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> throwing up a picture of some cash to try and impress a new girl on the site. that's pathetic. weakest form of the game. save that shit for your hookers bro...they are the only ones who care.


your mother dont get off till 5 doe.....


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> your mother dont get off till 5 doe.....


she should pay me to hit with her pussy smelling like boiled cabbage... lmmfao


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

great comebacks dude. their stupidity and lack of originality are what actually made me laugh. are we still using high school comebacks around here?


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

that sound you year is people laughing AT you...not WITH you.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> great comebacks dude. their stupidity and lack of originality are what actually made me laugh. are we still using high school comebacks around here?


a tiskit a tasket.... somebody wants they ass kicked.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

C'mon guys. your character is showing


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

in before the lock.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> that sound you year is people laughing AT you...not WITH you.



lol.... i know you aint trying to give me advice on girls earlier fool... do you remeber when you lost your virginity???? lol let me ask you this... at which point did yo put down da knife... hahahaha ....


----------



## Josh3235 (May 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> in before the lock.


This thread always gets ruined with arguing!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

shhh guys shhhhh.. I'm high.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

sorry doc..... i tried to be cool about shit.... your a mod of this section.... arent ya? why dont u erase all his bullshit before i see it and it gets to me... just like i would do for u in my section... hear me good my G.. i will never NEVER let a shithead like that get the final word on me... just in my nature..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

theexpress, you're cool. Nuglets, you're cool. Why can't we all just be cool together?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> sorry doc..... i tried to be cool about shit.... your a mod of this section.... arent ya? why dont u erase all his bullshit before i see it and it gets to me... just like i would do for u in my section... hear me good my G.. i will never NEVER let a shithead like that get the final word on me... just in my nature..


ya I'm a mod so could you guys please stop the bullshitting? thank you. I'm all for a good scrap and you know this but this is not the place for it....... and I don't like to delete shit. it messes up the thread. and if someone wants to look like an ass, that's their problem. it's there to stay and for everyone to view it.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> theexpress, you're cool. Nuglets, you're cool. Why can't we all just be cool together?


i have been trying.... im running low on tolerence though...


----------



## Josh3235 (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i have been trying.... im running low on tolerence though...


That means you need to get more baked.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> a tiskit a tasket.... somebody wants they ass kicked.....


threatening a US Marine with 2 tours in warzones and he thinks i'm scared...lmfao. we all saw your pudgy little fingers in your pic man...you know what they say; "little fingers, little ...." that is fitting though cause guys posting cash pics are really just trying to compensate for something else. come lay down on the couch and tell us about your "shortcomings"

just too easy...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

dumb.. just dumb.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya I'm a mod so could you guys please stop the bullshitting? thank you. I'm all for a good scrap and you know this but this is not the place for it....... and I don't like to delete shit. it messes up the thread. and if someone wants to look like an ass, that's their problem. it's there to stay and for everyone to view it.


like i said..... if i dont see it i wont respond... u wanna leave his shit there then do it... but dont u dare come to me like its my fault too... cuzz im not the turn the other cheek type of guy.. if someone wants my attention they can get it...


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> sorry doc..... i tried to be cool about shit.... your a mod of this section.... arent ya? why dont u erase all his bullshit before i see it and it gets to me... just like i would do for u in my section... hear me good my G.. i will never NEVER let a shithead like that get the final word on me... just in my nature..


too funny...he's threatening physical violence against me and now he wants the MOD to erase it. 

you want a WAHMBULANCE you little school girl? "i would do it for you dr. green...you know i would"

what an idiot.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> like i said..... if i dont see it i wont respond... u wanna leave his shit there then do it... but dont u dare come to me like its my fault too... cuzz im not the turn the other cheek type of guy.. if someone wants my attention they can get it...


use your ignore button. I aint coming at you like it's your fault. but you got a title here and it's called moderator. hold yourself to a higher standard and lead by example


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> too funny...he's threatening physical violence against me and now he wants the MOD to erase it.
> 
> you want a WAHMBULANCE you little school girl? "i would do it for you dr. green...you know i would"
> 
> what an idiot.


someone needs to take your rep away again. you are making my dog sad.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> threatening a US Marine with 2 tours in warzones and he thinks i'm scared...lmfao. we all saw your pudgy little fingers in your pic man...you know what they say; "little fingers, little ...." that is fitting though cause guys posting cash pics are really just trying to compensate for something else. come lay down on the couch and tell us about your "shortcomings"
> 
> just too easy...



how many camels did you fuck in iraq?


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> use your ignore button. I aint coming at you like it's your fault. but you got a title here and it's called moderator. hold yourself to a higher standard and lead by example


ima man first.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

if the insults keep going, thread will be locked. it's up to you gang.....


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if the insults keep going, thread will be locked. it's up to you gang.....


lets play it by ear......


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooo... you can't lock the thread because of two members.. some bullshit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nooooooooooooooo... you can't lock the thread because of two members.. some bullshit.


yes I can&#8203;..


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

threatening physical violence against someone is against site rules. i would like to have theexpress suspended.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

????????.....


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> threatening physical violence against someone is against site rules. i would like to have theexpress suspended.


go talk to my union about it...


----------



## CR500ROOST (May 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> someone needs to take your rep away again. you are making my dog sad.


Your dog has a red rocket


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> threatening physical violence against someone is against site rules. i would like to have theexpress suspended.


write a letter to your local congress person, i'm sure they can help you in your quest.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

Garden Knowm said:


> POST A PICTURE OF YOU
> 
> 
> HEY goof balls.. if you don't post a picture of yourself.. don't be pissed when your post is erased... gotta keep this thread tight!!
> ...


 OP and topic of thread. stick to the topic. thanks


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> Your dog has a red rocket


cameras make him excited. weird pup.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> go talk to my union about it...


looks like your union doesn't even respect you. you threatened me before in this thread and in a thread in general marijuana and both times you tried to complain and no one backed you up. guess you are on an island buddy.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> write a letter to your local congress person, i'm sure they can help you in your quest.


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool...... plus rep when i can


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> looks like your union doesn't even respect you. you threatened me before in this thread and in a thread in general marijuana and both times you tried to complain and no one backed you up. guess you are on an island buddy.


picked on much in highschool????


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> looks like your union doesn't even respect you. you threatened me before in this thread and in a thread in general marijuana and both times you tried to complain and no one backed you up. guess you are on an island buddy.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

unkle buck how is the treadmill bizzness????


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> picked on much in highschool????


hmmm...seems the guy who threatens people would be the one who was picked on? the guy showing $5k in cash pics is probably a more likely candidate too.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> unkle buck how is the treadmill bizzness????


trolled the shit out of you, i sell bowflex machines now.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> trolled the shit out of you, i sell bowflex machines now.



loooooooooooooooooool........ they moving better then the treadmills huh


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> loooooooooooooooooool........ they moving better then the treadmills huh


not really. i plan to re-market them in a developing third world country.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Doesn't matter, I'm a virgin!!


Geeze, now you did it.
The dogs will come from miles around.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Geeze, now you did it.
> The dogs will come from miles around.


Lol. A 28 year old virgin?? I'd be lying.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

lol stfu already buds .


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> someone needs to take your rep away again. you are making my dog sad.


OMG I want to pet him!!!!


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Lol. A 28 year old virgin?? I'd be lying.



why don't you distract these guys from arguing with each other by posting a lovely picture of yourself in yoga pants?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Lol. A 28 year old virgin?? I'd be lying.


I'm a 32 year old virgin.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

My little Charlie got his hair done today!!! And Chug Bug got caught in a bra. I love Saturdays!!


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

i cant wait untill they get this site working again... all this lag and other shit is getting lame


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

what kind of dog is that jazzy?


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> trolled the shit out of you, i sell bowflex machines now.


big demand for bowflexes in brazil? lol


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm a 32 year old virgin.


lol for some reason i beleave u... haha


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what kind of dog is that jazzy?


Which one?? Charlie with the hair glue is a Maltese that I rescued. Chug Bug is a Chihuahua/Pug mix supposedly. I got him from a rescue shelter in San Francisco.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

How is it that I own at least 100 guitar picks and I cannot find one? Story of my life. Losing stuff every single day.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol for some reason i beleave u... haha


Good job bro, you should.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

This is my good bud..


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

i think ima grab a case of brew....


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> This is my good bud.. View attachment 2175367



Aww!!! He is so cute.. I mean.. handsome?


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Which one?? Charlie with the hair glue is a Maltese that I rescued. Chug Bug is a Chihuahua/Pug mix supposedly. I got him from a rescue shelter in San Francisco.


ahhhhhhhhh how sweet of you...


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

Sweet as pie!


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Sweet as pie!


its good you adopted them before the chinease people did for "culinary" purposes... hahahaha j/k


----------



## KushXOJ (May 19, 2012)

Well since everybody is posting their animals here's my two 

Bobby Brown 






Roxxy Monroe


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its good you adopted them before the chinease people did for "culinary" purposes... hahahaha j/k



I know (((


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Well since everybody is posting their animals here's my two
> 
> Bobby Brown
> 
> ...


I can't wait to have a big doggy again one day!!!


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Well since everybody is posting their animals here's my two
> 
> Bobby Brown
> 
> ...


bet you don't get "unannounced" visitors at your house. lol.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^ lol


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Well since everybody is posting their animals here's my two
> 
> Bobby Brown
> 
> ...


nice rednose pitts..... you got papers on them? what bloodline they from?


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

why is it that people dress up their dogs? seriously? doesn't that seem weird?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> why is it that people dress up their dogs? seriously? doesn't that seem weird?


Fashion sense of course.. other than that it's pretty pointless since they already have a coat of fur. Does it seem weird? Well it depends on if you think fashion is weird.. I think it's stupid, so yeah I would agree with you.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

Maybe it's because we want to.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

..........................


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Maybe it's because we want to.


"maybe" your dogs hate it


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

lol tellem jazzy.. its your lil dog and you will do what u want with it


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> "maybe" your dogs hate it


I dont think he does. If he was trying to take it off, I'd just take it off.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol tellem jazzy.. its your lil dog and you will do what u want with it


I take really good care of my dogs.. if someone wants to complain about the fact one of my dog's has a shirt on him, so be it. lol.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Fashion sense of course.. other than that it's pretty pointless since they already have a coat of fur. Does it seem weird? Well it depends on if you think fashion is weird.. I think it's stupid, so yeah I would agree with you.



my nutts have a coat of fur yet i still wear boxers and pants.... seem weird? lol


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> "maybe" your dogs hate it


But it looks so cuuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

Tenner said:


> But it looks so cuuuuuuuuuuute



The shirt was actually kind of funny.. I can't remember what it said though.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I take really good care of my dogs.. if someone wants to complain about the fact one of my dog's has a shirt on him, so be it. lol.


i wasn't saying you don't take care of your dogs. i love mine as well and gave them a big yard and the best vet care. just asking why people feel the need to dress them up like they are dolls. never made sense to me. never thought you would be so offended by it.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol tellem jazzy.. its your lil dog and you will do what u want with it


still trolling for chics on a cannibus forum. lmao



theexpress said:


> my nutts have a coat of fur yet i still wear boxers and pants.... seem weird? lol


dumbest logic i've ever heard


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

Umm, I didn't know I was offended?? Hahahahaha. Just sounded like complaining to me, but it really doesn't bother me. Everyone is entitled.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Umm, I didn't know I was offended?? Hahahahaha. Just sounded like complaining to me, but it really doesn't bother me. Everyone is entitled.


not sure how you got "complaining" out of this? seems like i was just asking a question. guess you're entitled to view it as you wish though.



nuglets said:


> why is it that people dress up their dogs? seriously? doesn't that seem weird?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

It takes forever to catch up on this thread if you've been gone for even a few hours from the site.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> my nutts have a coat of fur yet i still wear boxers and pants.... seem weird? lol


lol.. I was gonna argue and say that your nuts would still freeze without pants.. but I started thinking about how sad it would be to argue about pubes over the internet. .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

Chill jazzy chill lol.. I just think it's weird.. pointless too. And if you look at humans' fashion sense, well it's just stupid. Why MAKE dogs follow our trends?


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Chill jazzy chill lol.. I just think it's weird.. pointless too. And if you look at humans' fashion sense, well it's just stupid. Why MAKE dogs follow our trends?


seriously...getting all riled up about a question.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

She's not worked up, stop it. Je***. Small dogs gets colder easier. Nugs you need a time out. You are jumping everybody's ass in several threads. Chill the hell out. Light one.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> She's not worked up, stop it. Je***. Small dogs gets colder easier. Nugs you need a time out. You are jumping everybody's ass in several threads. Chill the hell out. Light one.


i've got an ass in mind that i'd like to jump


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

I wish there was a rude guy on RIU named bill so that I could tell him to "chill bill".. that would be fun. or "take a chill pill bill".


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Thread back on track please. Here's me, dancing with a stranger last night.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2175546Thread back on track please. Here's me, dancing with a stranger last night.


Ewwww rainbow.. wear some pants next time you go dry humping.


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2175546Thread back on track please. Here's me, dancing with a stranger last night.


Is that cum dripping down her leg or a piece of thread off her panties, I can`t tell lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

Tenner said:


> Is that cum dripping down her leg or a piece of thread off her panties, I can`t tell lol


It's definitely cum..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

Tenner said:


> Is that cum dripping down her leg or a piece of thread off her panties, I can`t tell lol


lol! it's a tampon


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

It's a tampon string guys lol jeez. He ain't that good of a dancer! LOL


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! it's a tampon


Yeah I was gonna say! I mean they would of at least used a condom, so there shouldn`t be anything dripping down that leg in any case... lol

She looks like shes LOVING it tho hahaha


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

I hate that I have to change my dialect online to try and express the type of tone i'd be using. I NEVER use the word "ain't" when speaking. Blah.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! it's a tampon


oh gees.. I'm so glad you cleared that up for us .. gees my mind is dirty.. I'm gonna go wash it with soap and water.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

I just don't understand why...if you are wearing a tampon...you would not wear panties....I mean...come on now lol. You should really always be wearing panties when in public, but...to not wear them while you're bleeding and carrying around a pullstring?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I hate that I have to change my dialect online to try and express the type of tone i'd be using. I NEVER use the word "ain't" when speaking. Blah.


I always use "ain't" in real life. I NEVER use dude in real life but use it in every sentence here, lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I always use "ain't" in real life. I NEVER use dude in real life but use it in every sentence here, lol


I say bro here.. I feel like if I said that around my neighborhood, I would get punched in the face.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

I occassionally use "dude". When i'm high I use it more often because I can't remember names anymore.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I occassionally use "dude". When i'm high I use it more often because I can't remember names anymore.


I use dude with..well.. dudes and with girls that I want no intimacy with.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

I wouldn't let you call me dude. I dunno. For some reason I think of you like the next door neighbor kid my son hangs out with. Even though he's not old enough to hang out with you. Still. I feel like in a few years when he is old enough, there'll be a little you next door...coming over and trying to hide the fact that you're smoking pot in his room. Like you guys are really interested in air fresheners, open windows and fans for the nice fresh breeze smell.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

This is the cabin I built after a bad break up in Denver.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2175550This is the cabin I built after a bad break up in Denver.


bourgeois excess


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I wouldn't let you call me dude. I dunno. For some reason I think of you like the next door neighbor kid my son hangs out with. Even though he's not old enough to hang out with you. Still. I feel like in a few years when he is old enough, there'll be a little you next door...coming over and trying to hide the fact that you're smoking pot in his room. Like you guys are really interested in air fresheners, open windows and fans for the nice fresh breeze smell.


dude, shut up lol. Ugh I should have never said my age.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> dude, shut up lol. Ugh I should have never said my age.


It's ok, hep. At least it offers you a bit of protection from my perversion. And anger. I have a soft spot for you, neighbor kid lol.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I hate that I have to change my dialect online to try and express the type of tone i'd be using. I NEVER use the word "ain't" when speaking. Blah.


ain't it a bitch?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

Wait. What about tampons in public??


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Tenner said:


> But it looks so cuuuuuuuuuuute



hahaha.........


----------



## KushXOJ (May 19, 2012)

ok so were talking about tampons now ?
This thread moves so fast i can't keep up

Guess ill come back when we're on a subject i can relate to


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

Who the hell would not wear panties while their plumbing is broke?


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

................................


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

Oh boy...........


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

anyone else but me wanna see mz.jazzy in swimsuite?


----------



## KushXOJ (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> anyone else but me wanna see mz.jazzy in swimsuite?


**Birthday suit


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> anyone else but me wanna see mz.jazzy in swimsuite?


nope...just you.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Express you are like, the ultimate horndog in here lol. 


...Yes i'd like to see her in a swimsuit too lol.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Express you are like, the ultimate horndog in here lol.
> 
> 
> ...Yes i'd like to see her in a swimsuit too lol.


even more then the guy who kidnaps women on the first date?,, missjazzy is super good looking imo!!! she needs to share that sexiiness with this here community!!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> even more then the guy who kidnaps women on the first date?,, missjazzy is super good looking imo!!! she needs to share that sexiiness with this here community!!!!


Oh what? You're gonna pretend like that wasn't you kidnapping that woman? lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> nope...just you.


lol.. I'm pretty sure there are a bunch of members hoping she's putting one on right now.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

come to rollitup.org if your a woman!!! post pictures... it will work wonders for ya self esteem!!! hahaha


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> ain't it a bitch?



aint it maaaaaaan


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> come to rollitup.org if your a woman!!! post pictures... it will work wonders for ya self esteem!!! hahaha


You don't really believe that shit, do you? It's OK express.  Let's just smoke and look at pictures.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> nope...just you.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URmQHpPh3RU


----------



## Carne Seca (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You don't really believe that shit, do you? It's OK express.  Let's just smoke and look at pictures.


I only read the articles... seriously.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You don't really believe that shit, do you? It's OK express.  Let's just smoke and look at pictures.



ur right depends on how they look.....


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I only read the articles... seriously.



ahaha rep worthy


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> come to rollitup.org if your a woman!!! post pictures... it will work wonders for ya self esteem!!! hahaha


that will surely reel them in .


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

Ugh a swimsuit so I can show the world the dimples on my butt. lol.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> that will surely reel them in .


thats how u feel... ok ur incharge of recruitment now.....


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Ugh a swimsuit so I can show the world the dimples on my butt. lol.



i dont give a shit if you got dimples and pimples on ur butt...... i know u look good.. so do u..... share with us!!!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

Hahahaha you are crazy.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats how u feel... ok ur incharge of recruitment now.....


Aww that's how you feel man, that's really how you feel? Cuz the pimpin ice cold...oh none of ya'll are gonna sing with me? Ok. That's cool.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

i know u got a swimsuite that u just look deadly in!!!!!!! ^^^


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Aww that's how you feel man, that's really how you feel? Cuz the pimpin ice cold...oh none of ya'll are gonna sing with me? Ok. That's cool.


listen here shawwwwty.... till u get daddies money hit dat track again!!!! go get lost ina storm ah somethin... CHUUUUUUUUURCH!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Hahahaha you are crazy.


naaaaah im still taking my meds....


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URmQHpPh3RU


figures you'd have a link to that video...that's a wangsta classic!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i dont give a shit if you got dimples and pimples on ur butt...... i know u look good.. so do u..... share with us!!!


hahahahahahhahahahah.. god damn bro you're funny.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> figures you'd have a link to that video...that's a wangsta classic!!



get off my nutts dude... wtf is u on!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i know u got a swimsuite that u just look deadly in!!!!!!! ^^^


I need to go shopping!!! I am waiting on Macy's to send me my new card!


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

..................


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I need to go shopping!!! I am waiting on Macy's to send me my new card!



da doc will b uy u some shit... he;s always tricking doe off on women....


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> naaaaah im still taking my meds....


Good boy


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Nugs, your attitude is not conducive to our happy RIU highs. And I have to travel tomorrow, and it makes me nervous. I need my highs to be happy and relaxing right now.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

Puppies!!!!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> da doc will b uy u some shit... he;s always tricking doe off on women....


Self supporting. Besides the occasional spend on my credit card.


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

^^ OOO but they are so cuuuuteeee


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Alright that made up for it. For me anyway.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

More puppies!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

...................


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Nugs are those your puppies?


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Alright that made up for it. For me anyway.


you love me...you know it. i only troll those whose deserve it. you are on my "SUPER COOL" list.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Nugs are those your puppies?


had 11, we only kept 3 though. gave 3 away and sold 5. they are almost 2 years old now.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Damn. I was on my way to get one from you too lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I wouldn't let you call me dude. I dunno. For some reason I think of you like the next door neighbor kid my son hangs out with. Even though he's not old enough to hang out with you. Still. I feel like in a few years when he is old enough, there'll be a little you next door...coming over and trying to hide the fact that you're smoking pot in his room. Like you guys are really interested in air fresheners, open windows and fans for the nice fresh breeze smell.


I'm not the god damn kid next door.. I'm the guy that owns the house next door.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm not the god damn kid next door.. I'm the guy that owns the house next door.


You're the kid who owns the house next door then.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Damn. I was on my way to get one from you too lol.


we're gonna breed again soon. 2 champion labs. i keep 1 at my house and another on the farm. i'll keep you posted if you really are interested. if she has a big litter again i'll give you one if you promise to give it a good home. lol. i prescreened people before i sold them. i actually wouldn't sell to anyone who wasn't a dog lover or had a big yard. some people love puppies but after a year or two they just leave their poor dogs in the house all the time. shameful.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

those are some real cute puppies.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

nuglets said:


> we're gonna breed again soon. 2 champion labs. i keep 1 at my house and another on the farm. i'll keep you posted if you really are interested. if she has a big litter again i'll give you one if you promise to give it a good home. lol. i prescreened people before i sold them. i actually wouldn't sell to anyone who wasn't a dog lover or had a big yard. some people love puppies but after a year or two they just leave their poor dogs in the house all the time. shameful.


Of course i'd give it a good home. I'll definitely take one.


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Of course i'd give it a good home. I'll definitely take one.


you'd have to pay for the airline ticket though. i think it's like $300. plus the vaccinations...around another $100. might want to think about a breeder locally. although they can be real expensive for champion labs. i paid $2000 for Fiona and $2500 for Lucas. puppies sold for $800 to $1800. akc certified with papers.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You're the kid who owns the house next door then.


Fuck it, I guess I'm just a kid. In any case, your neighbor has the dankness and your free to bring your kid and yourself over and smoke.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

(rainbow) What I don't get is, why is kuroi on another level than me? Or is she like the third kid next door?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> (rainbow) What I don't get is, why is kuroi on another level than me? Or is she like the third kid next door?


If it wouldn't make me so old, i'd take Kuroi as a daughter.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> If it wouldn't make me so old, i'd take Kuroi as a daughter.


But it would, you know.. since you're old and all.. so for now is she the third kid next door?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

If she's 19 and I were her mother, it would make me even older than I am now. I'd have to be like...at least 4 years older lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

For now i'm e-mothering her lol. I want what's best for my daughters.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

I guess that makes sense in the internet world.. it would be weird if you were my mom. just so incredibly weird.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I guess that makes sense in the internet world.. it would be weird if you were my mom. just so incredibly weird.


Especially since I would have given birth to you at the tender age of 8.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

I think it is so weird that this thread keeps coming around to me being pregnant or giving birth in some context. Someone's offering to impregnate me, or we're talking about my kids, or we're giving me hypothetical kids...weird.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I think it is so weird that this thread keeps coming around to me being pregnant or giving birth in some context. Someone's offering to impregnate me, or we're talking about my kids, or we're giving me hypothetical kids...weird.


maybe you're a fertility goddess.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I think it is so weird that this thread keeps coming around to me being pregnant or giving birth in some context. Someone's offering to impregnate me, or we're talking about my kids, or we're giving me hypothetical kids...weird.


I never said I would get you pregnant lol.. which weirdo said that? And you brought on the hypothetical child on your own .


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2012)

The young man in these pictures is my foster son.
During the time I was building the log cabin, my wife & I became foster parents to a troubled teen.
He was a city kid & living with his older sister. Both parents were killed n a car wreck when he was 13.
He was running away & getting into trouble. He'd never been fishing, hunting or done any 'outdoors' stuff.
He was taken back by the wilderness. He is married now with a family of his own, I'm so proud of him!
Being a foster parent was one of the most rewarding experiences of my life.
We were like 'Jerimiah Johnson' out there

peace
doublejj
P.S. You should here him tell the bear story!lol!


----------



## nuglets (May 19, 2012)

doublejj said:


> The young man in these pictures is my foster son.
> During the time I was building the log cabin, my wife & I became foster parents to a troubled teen.
> He was a city kid & living with his older sister. Both parents were killed n a car wreck when he was 13.
> He was running away & getting into trouble. He'd never been fishing, hunting or done any 'outdoors' stuff.
> ...


man doublejj...you've had one hell of a life. congrats on living to the fullest!


----------



## cannofbliss (May 19, 2012)

doublejj said:


> The young man in these pictures is my foster son.
> During the time I was building the log cabin, my wife & I became foster parents to a troubled teen.
> He was a city kid & living with his older sister. Both parents were killed n a car wreck when he was 13.
> He was running away & getting into trouble. He'd never been fishing, hunting or done any 'outdoors' stuff.
> ...


thats an awesome thing you did there... 

its so weird how the lighting is in the pics though... looks almost like a video game lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

doublejj said:


> The young man in these pictures is my foster son.
> During the time I was building the log cabin, my wife & I became foster parents to a troubled teen.
> He was a city kid & living with his older sister. Both parents were killed n a car wreck when he was 13.
> He was running away & getting into trouble. He'd never been fishing, hunting or done any 'outdoors' stuff.
> ...


I wanna be like you when I grow up. Is that too weird to say? Nah, it's the internet.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 19, 2012)

oh and... who's getting preggo???


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> thats an awesome thing you did there...
> 
> its so weird how the lighting is in the pics though... looks almost like a video game lol


Old "polaroids" going yellow!lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I wanna be like you when I grow up. Is that too weird to say? Nah, it's the internet.


You do know I spent 25 years in Folsom Prison don't you?

peace
doublejj
P.S. Working there!


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'm just tryng to inspire some of you to get involved & take charge of your life.
Take ownership of everythng in your life & your free from the control of others!

Take charge of your life!

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

doublejj said:


> You do know I spent 25 years in Folsom Prison don't you?
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> P.S. Working there!


So go to prison.. got it. jkjk. Care to tell me why? and that sucks horribly man, I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 19, 2012)

doublejj said:


> You do know I spent 25 years in Folsom Prison don't you?
> 
> peace
> doublejj
> P.S. Working there!


Which side of the bars?


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2012)

I retired last year, I worked inside.

peace
doublejj


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2012)

For many years we would drive down Baja twice a year, beach camping.
I have a 4x4 truck & camper. We would explore all up & down the Baja peninsula. We would get to all sorts of remote & secluded beaches. I carried 2 kayaks on top. We could launch anywhere.
The lobster were so plentifull, we practicly lived on it.
Heres a few pics from our Baja lobster trips.
My buddy caught that big one freediving from a kayak. It fed 9 of us!

The last pictures are our dogs catchng lobsters!
We were beachcombing at low tide & came across a tide pool full of lobsters. There had to be 100's of them. They were trapped in the tide pool up against a rock face. There was a stretch of beach between them & open water. Every time a wave would splash over into the pool, a lobster or 2 would make a break for open water in the backwash. Soon our dogs were chasing & catchng them!

peace
doublejj


----------



## KushXOJ (May 19, 2012)

doublejj said:


> For many years we would drive down Baja twice a year, beach camping.
> I have a 4x4 truck & camper. We would explore all up & down the Baja peninsula. We would get to all sorts of remote & secluded beaches. I carried 2 kayaks on top. We could launch anywhere.
> The lobster were so plentifull, we practicly lived on it.
> Heres a few pics from our Baja lobster trips.
> ...


That's no lobster ... That thing is a fricken dinosaur 
Cool pics djj


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

doublejj said:


> Old "polaroids" going yellow!lol!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


it happends....


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

doublejj said:


> I retired last year, I worked inside.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


ever sneak inmates anything inside??? dont lie were all friends here?


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

holly fucking shit that thing could feed an entire african village for a week....


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ever sneak inmates anything inside??? dont lie were all friends here?


I would like to exercise my 5th ammendment privilege

peace
doublejj


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

That looks so fun jj.. Damn I wanna take my dog lobster catching lol. He would just get his ass kicked though since he's just a toy dobberman ha.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

doublejj said:


> I would like to exercise my 5th ammendment privilege
> 
> peace
> doublejj


respected and understood.. were u a turnkey i take it?


----------



## doublejj (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> respected and understood.. were u a turnkey i take it?


I started as an MTA (Prison Medic), but due to random drug testing, I quickly transferred to a job not subject to random drug testing.
I worked in prison industry authority. License plate factory.
I'm retired now & they can't take that away from me.

peace
doublejj


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's ok, hep. At least it offers you a bit of protection from my perversion. And anger. I have a soft spot for you, neighbor kid lol.


rainbow is getting a visit from her monthly mistress.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

doublejj said:


> I started as an MTA (Prison Medic), but due to random drug testing, I quickly transferred to a job not subject to random drug testing.
> I worked in prison industry authority. License plate factory.
> I'm retired now & they can't take that away from me.
> 
> ...


I recently saw a documentary on Folsom Prison and the operation of license plate production.. very interesting.. I had no idea a majority of our license plates are made there, or were. Who knows now from all the cutbacks.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2175546Thread back on track please. Here's me, dancing with a stranger last night.


Did you pull a Superbad? LMAO.. What a picture.. Gotchya, I'll make sure I wear panties next time, too.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

lol.. why do people dry hump on the dance floor now? They should at least take it to the restroom and do the real thing instead of looking like a bunch of dumbasses.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> rainbow is getting a visit from her monthly mistress.


i just love how it says above your rep... that you are a marijuana EXPERT...

it should say metacool marijuana expert instead...


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol.. why do people dry hump on the dance floor now? They should at least take it to the restroom and do the real thing instead of looking like a bunch of dumbasses.


I didn't know that people even really got down like that on the dance floor? I guess I've been away from the club scene for too long now..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol.. why do people dry hump on the dance floor now?


cause they don't know how to dance, lol


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

Ummm ok.. bestiality should be illegal..


----------



## MsJazzy (May 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> cause they don't know how to dance, lol



Good point.. good point..


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

hey uppity bitch... your "font" is so big that...


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> hey uppity bitch... your "font" is so big that...


Lol. Wth?


----------



## Carne Seca (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> holly fucking shit that thing could feed an entire african village for a week....


Mokele mbembe!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

What is an E-penis?


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Lol. Wth?


just starving the troll that usually just pops in riu to start shit...


----------



## KushXOJ (May 20, 2012)

uppitybitch said:


> *It is 567890*


This is so that guy with Dirk Nowitzki as his avatar
not sure of his name but he's always yelling for no reason


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

uppitybitch said:


> *&#8203;I wanna put peanut butter on my balls and let that little dog lick it off.*


what? i think this thread just got REAL weird.


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> This is so that guy with Dirk Nowitzki as his avatar
> not sure of his name but he's always yelling for no reason


oh yea...WORDZ was his name


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Mokele mbembe!


que rico no? langosta a la parilla. me encanta arroz con langosta.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> What is an E-penis?


it is a "false" sense of arrogance or internet macho-ism that says "im bigger and badder than you" bs...

or kinda like how guys are always in competition with another in their "insecurities" to see "who's is bigger"... 

so... i had stated it in a manner that since uppity always types in "im bigger and badder than you font" and just comes on here to start "pointless shit" that i responded that way to cut out uppity's trolling efforts...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I didn't know that people even really got down like that on the dance floor? I guess I've been away from the club scene for too long now..


I've been invited to clubs.. went for like 15 minutes then split. Just a bunch of dumb girls rubbing there butts all over some dudes zipper.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> just starving the troll that usually just pops in riu to start shit...


LOL.. Nice.


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> it is a "false" sense of arrogance or internet macho-ism that says "im bigger and badder than you" bs...
> 
> or kinda like how guys are always in competition with another in their "insecurities" to see "who's is bigger"...
> 
> so... i had stated it in a manner that since uppity always types in "im bigger and badder than you font"


this brings up another very important question...where to measure from? on top or underneath? if underneath then from where? very intriguing...


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I've been invited to clubs.. went for like 15 minutes then split. Just a bunch of dumb girls rubbing there butts all over some dudes zipper.


I was always part of the lit crowd, on the back patio.. It's probably been at least 5 or 6 years since I've been. Wasn't my thing either.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

uppitybitch said:


> *&#8203;I am one bad motherfucker. So don't start any shit. I only came for dog pics*


My dog is a cute.. I would just tell him to bite your nuts off.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> it is a "false" sense of arrogance or internet macho-ism that says "im bigger and badder than you" bs...
> 
> or kinda like how guys are always in competition with another in their "insecurities" to see "who's is bigger"...
> 
> so... i had stated it in a manner that since uppity always types in "im bigger and badder than you font" and just comes on here to start "pointless shit" that i responded that way to cut out uppity's trolling efforts...



Ohh got it. I guess I am out to date on internet lingo, also. Hahaha. I'm feeling old.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> que rico no? langosta a la parilla. me encanta arroz con langosta.


Lobster and rice? Never had it. To tell you the truth it sounds a little unappealing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> this brings up another very important question...where to measure from? on top or underneath? if underneath then from where? very intriguing...


you measure from the taint. it gives you the most length, lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

uppity bitch, are you following me? aww I'm flattered. I haven't had a troll care for me in a while. View attachment 2176001


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Lobster and rice? Never had it. To tell you the truth it sounds a little unappealing.


spanish style. you've had arroz con pollo? right? same thing. they make it in latin america any way you want. rice with chicken, lobster, steak, shrimp, etc... i've had it a few times with pacific lobster and it's amazing. spanish style rice with saffron, vegetables, seasoning, cilantro, salsa lizano...that's where it's at.


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you measure from the taint. it gives you the most length, lol


great use of the word "taint"


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

I think the emu scared her away. I have defeated a troll [video=youtube;1pdynqcw6Ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pdynqcw6Ek[/video]


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> uppity bitch, are you following me? aww I'm flattered. I haven't had a troll care for me in a while. View attachment 2176001


i so want to creat a border to this pic with the caption... "the fuck you just say to me???" 

hahaha...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I think the emu scared her away. I have defeated a troll


i told you emu's were its natural enemy... LOL


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> i so want to creat a border to this pic with the caption... "the fuck you just say to me???"
> 
> hahaha...


ahahahaha when you make it I'm so gonna steal that from you.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

uppitybitch said:


> *Shut your whore mouth you're jumping the gun, boy.*


shhhhhhhhhhhhh.. go away.. shhhhh quietly.. very very quietly.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

although instead of "ignoring it" which would be best... talking about it does seem to have "regenerative powers" and makes them think that they can stay...

so anyways heph sup how you doin...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

and to msjazzy... what instruments do you play... if any???


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> i so want to creat a border to this pic with the caption... "the fuck you just say to me???"
> 
> hahaha...


..............


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> although instead of "ignoring it" which would be best... talking about it does seem to have "regenerative powers" and makes them think that they can stay...
> 
> so anyways heph sup how you doin...


Honestly, trolls entertain me for a little while. I like arguing with them for a good 20 posts then I start ignoring them.. oooh that pisses them off more than anything lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> ..............
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176002


alright nuglets you get a like for actually making it.. and canofbliss, you get a rep when I can rep you again lol.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Can't fix stupid.. and definitely can't argue with stupid..


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

sounds like that guy AsianDude who was trying to get people to let him drive their stuff back east, the disbarred attorney. lol.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Honestly, trolls entertain me for a little while. I like arguing with them for a good 20 posts then I start ignoring them.. oooh that pisses them off more than anything lol.


yeah... its such a tease... kinda like dangling the carrot in front of the ass that they are...


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> and to msjazzy... what instruments do you play... if any???


I play guitar, but it has no reference to my user name.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

uppitybitch said:


> *Please don't ignore me I can't trust anybody and I wanna kill myself and my friends fuck my girlfriend *


lol, you got some issues bro.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> ..............
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176002


nice one...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I play guitar, but it has no reference to my user name.


was kinda asking random questions to change the subject back there lol...

and thats cool... oh yeah forgot to read the "about me" part where you said "my guitar" lol


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Can't fix stupid.. and definitely can't argue with stupid..


lol .........


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

uppitybitch said:


> *&#8203;How old is your dog/ what activities turn it on?*


In case you're serious about this (which I highly doubt).. here's a pic so that you'll lose that creepy boner


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I play guitar, but it has no reference to my user name.




ooooh i thought u were a painter.. i missunderstood you when you said u are an artist


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

You play guitar? electric, acoustic, or bass?


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I recently saw a documentary on Folsom Prison and the operation of license plate production.. very interesting.. I had no idea a majority of our license plates are made there, or were. Who knows now from all the cutbacks.


They still make them there, & I might have been in that film

peace
doublejj


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ooooh i thought u were a painter.. i missunderstood you when you said u are an artist


LOL I am a painter.. that's my life, guitar is my 2nd passion.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

doublejj said:


> They still make them there, & I might have been in that film
> 
> peace
> doublejj



That is really interesting.. My dad is a lobbyist.. bad word, but he fights for reform in the California prison system. Basically, for rehabilitation programs and lighter laws for drug offenders.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You play guitar? electric, acoustic, or bass?


Mostly acoustic. I have a Takamine, and old 1954 Gibson L Series.  What about you?


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> LOL I am a painter.. that's my life, guitar is my 2nd passion.


damn paints, play guitar, rescues small animals... is there anything u cant do....


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> That is really interesting.. My dad is a lobbyist.. bad word, but he fights for reform in the California prison system. Basically, for rehabilitation programs and lighter laws for drug offenders.


Prison Industries is the closest thing to rehabilitation there is in California prisons. They have closed all the VocEd and shop programs.
PIA is self funded, so it still exists. 

peace
doublejj


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Speak spanish? I am just artistic.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn paints, play guitar, rescues small animals... is there anything u cant do....


This site is messing up on me. :/


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

doublejj said:


> Prison Industries is the closest thing to rehabilitation there is in California prisons. They have closed all the VocEd and shop programs.
> PIA is self funded, so it still exists.
> 
> peace
> doublejj


Yeah there isn't.. California's prison system is so out of sync with the rest of the country.. Our solution is to just build more prisons. Treat the problem, not the symptom. It's not a solution.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Mostly acoustic. I have a Takamine, and old 1954 Gibson L Series.  What about you?


omfg you lucky douche.. just these 
all the way on the left is my first guitar.. It's a fender squier (lol noob guitar), next is ol bluebell she's a ibanez talman, and the third is my shredder he's a ibanez rg350x.. he's so glorious. Lately, I've been working on my own acoustic songs, it makes electric guitar so much easier.


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

es feo a ver, esa mae tratando de coquitar con esa mujer aqui por una forum. que idiota mas tonto. aqui con fotos de plata como es un mae rico o algo asi; poniendo como un chulo. que mae mas sin verguenza. pobre nino.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

LOL.. wow..


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> omfg you lucky douche.. just these View attachment 2176067
> all the way on the left is my first guitar.. It's a fender squier (lol noob guitar), next is ol bluebell she's a ibanez talman, and the third is my shredder he's a ibanez rg350x.. he's so glorious. Lately, I've been working on my own acoustic songs, it makes electric guitar so much easier.


I have a really hard time writing my own songs.. I can get some nice tunes when I am not trying, but writing lyrics.. blah. I stink.


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

i speak a little german but i can't write it. italian a little (similar to spanish) but i can't write it either. fluent in english and spanish though. i'm not even latino or spanish.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

I took three years of French.. for no good reason, at all.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

But I am really good at using google translate.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> es feo a ver, esa mae tratando de coquitar con esa mujer aqui por una forum. que idiota mas tonto. aqui con fotos de plata como es un mae rico o algo asi; poniendo como un chulo. que mae mas sin verguenza. pobre nino.


I had to go to google to translate that one, lol


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> But I am really good at using google translate.


lol. like any language...you need to use it to actually maintain it and learn. i travel for work a lot so i am always using the languages. it's amazing how much you can forget in a few months and how fast you can pick it back up in a week.


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I had to go to google to translate that one, lol


that is WAY slang though. different countries have different words for things and even ways of saying the same thing. almost every country in central and south america has their own style and way of speaking "slang" spanish. sometimes differences within the same country.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Yeah I don't think the translator picked up on some of it..


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Well, I'm done. 9 hours spent today on a painting that needs to be handed to the client tomorrow, dry. This forum has been an entertainment on all my breaks today.. or yesterday?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

nuglets said:


> lol. like any language...you need to use it to actually maintain it and learn. i travel for work a lot so i am always using the languages. it's amazing how much you can forget in a few months and how fast you can pick it back up in a week.


When I go back to college for another degree, learning spanish is in the plan. French has had no use for me. I don't have any reason, really, to utilize it and is long forgotten.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Well, I'm done. 9 hours spent today on a painting that needs to be handed to the client tomorrow, dry. This forum has been an entertainment on all my breaks today.. or yesterday?


what did you paint today? wanna share a picture with us?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what did you paint today? wanna share a picture with us?


Sure. Give me a second.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Well.. it's kind of hard to grasp the feel of the painting.. I paint with palette knives, so it's very textured. Anyways, this is what the client wanted, and it's not what I would typically paint on my own free time.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

CRAP.. I just realized I forgot to sign it.. ugh. Oh well, tomorrow. 

Here is one I did recently, just because.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2012)

it's beautiful


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I have a really hard time writing my own songs.. I can get some nice tunes when I am not trying, but writing lyrics.. blah. I stink.


Dude just come up with a funky beat.. get a feel for it.. and just make up lyrics as you go. I don't write lyrics either because I don't like to put down my thoughts on paper since they're what I was feeling at the moment. If I write them down they feel kinda fake. I suck at lyrics too, but it is fun to just make some up as you go.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's beautiful


Really? Thanks. I hate commission work, I get so stressed out about creating something to someone else's liking.. pressure.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dude just come up with a funky beat.. get a feel for it.. and just make up lyrics as you go. I don't write lyrics either because I don't like to put down my thoughts on paper since they're what I was feeling at the moment. If I write them down they feel kinda fake. I suck at lyrics too, but it is fun to just make some up as you go.


I try.. I haven't given up.. lol. I just lack creativity with words. I get so frustrated.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> CRAP.. I just realized I forgot to sign it.. ugh. Oh well, tomorrow.
> 
> Here is one I did recently, just because.
> 
> View attachment 2176106


Dude that's badass.. I'm good at drawing walnuts that's it though lol.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dude that's badass.. I'm good at drawing walnuts that's it though lol.


Well, you can problem draw a walnut 20 times better than me.  I don't have the patience to try and draw.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Really?


yes it is. I'm sure your client will love the painting


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I try.. I haven't given up.. lol. I just lack creativity with words. I get so frustrated.


Do you like sublime? If you do, rip off one of their beats and make your own lyrics. It's fun practice.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yes it is. I'm sure your client will love the painting


Omg I hope so!!! Lol I am sweatin' in until I drop it off tomorrow.


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

i agree with doc.... u got talent


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Do you like sublime? If you do, rip off one of their beats and make your own lyrics. It's fun practice.


Love Sublime. Hey, that's a good idea. Just for practice!! I used to do a couple of their songs at open mics.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i agree with doc.... u got talent


Thanks  Dude, it humbles me when ppl tell me positive things about my art.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Omg I hope so!!! Lol I am sweatin' in until I drop it off tomorrow.



thats a nice piece of artwork there... very abstract and expressionistic... 

its interesting looking at the "eye" in the middle and how the movement around it shapes the "eye's" emotion...

at least thats how i take it...


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Thanks  Dude, it humbles me when ppl tell me positive things about my art.


no problem.. i really liked it forreal too.. i wasnt just telling you that cuzz u fine has hell!!!


----------



## DelSlow (May 20, 2012)

Wow, the chicks on this site are gorgeous! 

I really didn't need to see Buck's hairy ass, though.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> no problem.. i really liked it forreal too.. i wasnt just telling you that cuzz u fine has hell!!!


Uh huh, hahaha.. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Love Sublime. Hey, that's a good idea. Just for practice!! I used to do a couple of their songs at open mics.


Garden grove is the one I use with my friend (plays the drums).. it sucks though because I hate singing in front of other people because I feel pressure to use good lyrics lol.. "It's that shit stuck under my shoe, it's that smell inside the van, it's my bed sheet covered with sand, sitting through a shitty band, getting dog shit on my hand, getting hassled by the man.." Like it's pretty easy to get creative with that. It's just basic rhyming ha.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> thats a nice piece of artwork there... very abstract and expressionistic...
> 
> its interesting looking at the "eye" in the middle and how the movement around it shapes the "eye's" emotion...
> 
> at least thats how i take it...


Yeah, very abstract. I actually titled that one "Embracing My Soul." The branches are basically wrapped around the moon, a symbol of energy (what I consider our souls to be), delicately, ending the branches in almost forms of delicate hands. And blah, blah, blah..


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Garden grove is the one I use with my friend (plays the drums).. it sucks though because I hate singing in front of other people because I feel pressure to use good lyrics lol.. "It's that shit stuck under my shoe, it's that smell inside the van, it's my bed sheet covered with sand, sitting through a shitty band, getting dog shit on my hand, getting hassled by the man.." Like it's pretty easy to get creative with that. It's just basic rhyming ha.


Yeah, it has a really easy melody and basically all rhyming..Right, like you said. I love that song!!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Well, thanks you guys for the support and listening to my ramble. I have to try and get a few hours of sleep. We are supposed to be pot-heads, not tweakers, go to bed!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Yeah, it has a really easy melody and basically all rhyming..Right, like you said. I love that song!!


Yes, like I said.. dude do you think small talk is hilarious? I crack up when people keep nodding their heads or just keep agreeing with me... "how's the weather" .. bwahahahahaha.. ahh alright I'm high . 
alright well here's a song for everybody.. garden grove
[video=youtube;cJvUfglkZAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJvUfglkZAc[/video]


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Yeah, very abstract. I actually titled that one "Embracing My Soul." The branches are basically wrapped around the moon, a symbol of energy (what I consider our souls to be), delicately, ending the branches in almost forms of delicate hands. And blah, blah, blah..


very interesting... 

and of course... theres always the... deep "blah blah touchy feely etc..." 

you have im sure a good art dealer to work with???


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

I was bit by a really small bug.. didn't know what it was cuz I smacked it too horribly, it itches so bad now. I know it wasn't a mosquito or an ant.. hmmm.


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

night guys


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

Oh wtf wtf wtf?!?!?! I just saw a mouse in my house.. I swear my house is spotless lol. I don't know where he went though O_O.. I have no mouse traps nor a convenient cat.. how the fuck do I get it out of here?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

I was looking up home made mouse traps and I found this one.. thought it was pretty funny.[video=youtube;Y8YPd0Vvgpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8YPd0Vvgpc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I was looking up home made mouse traps and I found this one.. thought it was pretty funny.[video=youtube;Y8YPd0Vvgpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8YPd0Vvgpc&amp;feature=related[/video]


Where I'm from you put antifreeze in it instead of water. Works much better


----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

^^Thats a wicked method for a mouse trap! I know what I`m doing if I ever see a mouse, lol. Put a skewer through the bottle so it revolves as the mouse is trying to walk on it teheheh


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> very interesting...
> 
> and of course... theres always the... deep "blah blah touchy feely etc..."
> 
> you have im sure a good art dealer to work with???



No art dealer. There aren't that many honest ones out there. I am skeptical about having an art dealer. I generate all my sales online or word of mouth. Plus an exhibit here or there.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 20, 2012)

You should paint a dragon or zebra...possibly a zebra dragon with green fire.

A muse is always willing to help.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 20, 2012)

Rednecks you gotta love em. NO CRYSTAL, PUT IT ON THE GROUND ,I WANT TO SHOOT EM

[video=youtube;1Th3RqUDKS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1Th3RqUDKS4[/video]


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Rednecks you gotta love em. NO CRYSTAL, PUT IT ON THE GROUND ,I WANT TO SHOOT EM
> 
> [video=youtube;1Th3RqUDKS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1Th3RqUDKS4[/video]



[email protected] "gimmy mah pistol and ill shoot it"


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Rednecks you gotta love em. NO CRYSTAL, PUT IT ON THE GROUND ,I WANT TO SHOOT EM


that looks like a house cat. holy shit.


----------



## sunni (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> CRAP.. I just realized I forgot to sign it.. ugh. Oh well, tomorrow.
> 
> Here is one I did recently, just because.
> 
> View attachment 2176106


i really like this


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Well.. it's kind of hard to grasp the feel of the painting.. I paint with palette knives, so it's very textured. Anyways, this is what the client wanted, and it's not what I would typically paint on my own free time.
> 
> View attachment 2176102View attachment 2176103


just out of curiosity...what does something like that sell for?


----------



## silasraven (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> why do u gotta troll for.... why dont u just leave missjazzy and others alone..


as if your any better


----------



## nuglets (May 20, 2012)

silasraven said:


> as if your any better


this man speaks the truth!!!


----------



## silasraven (May 20, 2012)

what ever happened to sticking on topic


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

silasraven said:


> what ever happened to sticking on topic


IDK but lets get back on topic eh?


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol u beat me to it.. id fuck tyra doe... i wouldnt touch this gothic looking hooker in anyway shape or form...


Hahahaha I agree with this statement


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol u beat me to it.. id fuck tyra doe... i wouldnt touch this gothic looking hooker in anyway shape or form...


not even with a .40 ?


----------



## silasraven (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4eH7P8X-oGc]http://youtu.be/4eH7P8X-oGc[/video] fuck the chit chat wheres the entertainment????


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> not even with a .40 ?



lol id touch her twice with a .40 once to head and once to the chest... but has we know.. manatee's are an endangered species


----------



## silasraven (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;UABSXq1Flhc]http://youtu.be/UABSXq1Flhc[/video] yeah


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

They eat it wayy worse than skateboarders.. damn that's pretty crazy. But I can't take rollerblading seriously since they remind me of ballerinas.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> They eat it wayy worse than skateboarders.. damn that's pretty crazy. But I can't take rollerblading seriously since they remind me of ballerinas.


would be funny to watch some gaurdogs chase em tho .... now thats action!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

silasraven said:


> http://youtu.be/d-VIJjf0Vho


EPIC!

[video=youtube;TaP-If7Ft_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaP-If7Ft_I&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ur alone on that one.... id fuck janet!!!


id take the sister sandwich in that case lol


----------



## silasraven (May 20, 2012)

as close to subject for now


----------



## silasraven (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;d-VIJjf0Vho]http://youtu.be/d-VIJjf0Vho[/video] looks fun


----------



## KushXOJ (May 20, 2012)

PEACE


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


>


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


>


WTF??? like no shit that's the lady/dude that works at the haircut place by my house.. creepy fuck


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

Like no shit though.. same wrinkles and everything.


----------



## silasraven (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xcRp-pN-cMY]http://youtu.be/xcRp-pN-cMY[/video] ................


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> WTF??? like no shit that's the lady/dude that works at the haircut place by my house.. creepy fuck


would you hit it?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> would you hit it?


Well if it hit on me I would punch it in the face.. so yeah I'd hit it for sure.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

guys.. hey guys... shhhhhhh.


----------



## silasraven (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> guys.. hey guys... shhhhhhh.


agree where are all the pictures


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Well if it hit on me I would punch it in the face.. so yeah I'd hit it for sure.


 lol that thing is soo fuckin beastly!


----------



## SuperBad (May 20, 2012)

This is a recent picture of me............I can open tin's of peas with my teeth!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lol that thing is soo fuckin beastly!


why do you always show up after gay porn is posted or discussed?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

SuperBad said:


> View attachment 2177195
> 
> This is a recent picture of me............I can open tin's of peas with my teeth!


what about cans of whoopass?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> You should paint a dragon or zebra...possibly a zebra dragon with green fire.
> 
> A muse is always willing to help.


Ok, I really like the Zebra idea.. I would use a metallic for the white stripes.


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> what about cans of whoopass?


i donno he looks like the kinda guy that will pull a gun... lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i donno he looks like the kinda guy that will pull a gun... lol


 lol id be more afraid he would throw a turd at me


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Ok, I really like the Zebra idea.. I would use a metallic for the white stripes.



good evening missjazzy!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> good evening missjazzy!


And his game mode is turned on.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

They deleted the trolling I see.. darn it was kinda entertaining.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> good evening missjazzy!


Hey Sweet pea


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 20, 2012)

We should spice this shit up, I have an idea, since most of us have cell phone camera's these days, somebody post something like "take a picture from on top of your house", whoever does it gets some rep and has to post another location or something stupid/silly/funny. 

Somebody post a pic from inside a closet! lololol!


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> We should spice this shit up, I have an idea, since most of us have cell phone camera's these days, somebody post something like "take a picture from on top of your house", whoever does it gets some rep and has to post another location or something stupid/silly/funny.
> 
> Somebody post a pic from inside a closet! lololol!


ive got one... but tom cruise and john travolta wont come out of it so i can get a clear pic... and that r kelly guy is just fucking crazy and wont stop cappin people geez its crazy outside my window... here's a pic of whats goin on down there... LOL hahaha


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 21, 2012)

well, i'm new to the site so you're only gonna get one pic of me.




that's my good side.


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> We should spice this shit up, I have an idea, since most of us have cell phone camera's these days, somebody post something like "take a picture from on top of your house", whoever does it gets some rep and has to post another location or something stupid/silly/funny.
> 
> Somebody post a pic from inside a closet! lololol!


i can't get in my closet...it's full of stuff..


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

I could post a pic of my toilet.. It has pretty, blue, water..


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I could post a pic of my toilet.. It has pretty, blue, water..


Um...yuck.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Um...yuck.


Trust me, I was joking. Though, my toilet is pretty spotless. I am a little bit of a neat freak.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 21, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Trust me, I was joking. Though, my toilet is pretty spotless. I am a little bit of a neat freak.


You weren't joking.. It's ok I've seen alot of toilets with blue water.. I guess it keeps it clean or something.. probably more clean than my clear water. .


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You weren't joking.. It's ok I've seen alot of toilets with blue water.. I guess it keeps it clean or something.. probably more clean than my clear water. .


I wasn't joking about the fact that the water is blue, LOL. I would just never go and take it a picture of it and post it. Not worthy..


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You weren't joking.. It's ok I've seen alot of toilets with blue water.. I guess it keeps it clean or something.. probably more clean than my clear water. .


Oh yeah it's those tabs you can buy to turn the water blue, "10,000 Flushes" or something like that, however, it's 10,000 flushes MY ASS. Maybe 10 flushes..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 21, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I wasn't joking about the fact that the water is blue, LOL. I would just never go and take it a picture of it and post it. Not worthy..


ok, I was wondering why you were scared to admit your water is blue lol.. makes sense now. here's a roof top shot


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2012)

My trumpet!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 21, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Oh yeah it's those tabs you can buy to turn the water blue, "10,000 Flushes" or something like that, however, it's 10,000 flushes MY ASS. Maybe 10 flushes..


i think you forgot to flush. hehe.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i think you forgot to flush. hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2177624


Hahaha! Hey ya know, it happens...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 21, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Hahaha! Hey ya know, it happens...


lol you liar .. girls don't poop.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol you liar .. girls don't poop.


Ewww noo.. Of course not. Strictly a dude thing.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Hahaha! Hey ya know, it happens...


That is just awful, the picture. I didn't even read it, I thought it was a self pic at first. Lol..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 21, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Ewww noo.. Of course not. Strictly a dude thing.


lol.. you're from a whales vagina? I had to look twice since the first time I read it I thought it said whales, virginia.. as in someplace in virginia.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 21, 2012)

whatever guy she was sending that pic to probably didn't call afterward. lol


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol.. you're from a whales vagina? I had to look twice since the first time I read it I thought it said whales, virginia.. as in someplace in virginia.



LOL.. I'm tired. G'night u guys.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 21, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> LOL.. I'm tired. G'night u guys.


good night, sleep tight, don't let the spider mites bite .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 21, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol.. you're from a whales vagina? I had to look twice since the first time I read it I thought it said whales, virginia.. as in someplace in virginia.


whales vagina is san diego


----------



## cannofbliss (May 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> whales vagina is san diego


hey... look... i found the whales vagina...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> rainbow is getting a visit from her monthly mistress.


She is not. That was over last week.


----------



## theexpress (May 21, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i think you forgot to flush. hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2177624


welcome aboard new guy!!!!! have some rep


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> welcome aboard new guy!!!!! have some rep


thanks man...+rep for dodo!!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> whales vagina is san diego


Busted me out. DD


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

I am so frustrated, my garbage disposal is not working, and neither is the broom method. Wtf..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 21, 2012)

Try kicking it.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

I would but I'm wearing sandals. Lame. Maybe I'll just hit it with the broom.. When the microwave stops working I just slam the door really hard, and voila.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 21, 2012)

there aren't many appliance problems that can't be fixed with a swift smack!


----------



## KushXOJ (May 21, 2012)

the motor probably went out...
check to see if its plugged up if it is and its still not working 
that means its time for a new one 

i do this type of work


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> the motor probably went out...
> check to see if its plugged up if it is and its still not working
> that means its time for a new one
> 
> i do this type of work


my standard playbook for non-functional garbage disposal unit:

check for clogs
try it
hit reset button
try it
remove completely, finally find the clog, replace
it works
have a beer or a bowl. or both.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 21, 2012)

Here's that coop I put up 
She actually has 4 girls and 1 rooster 

I guess this is where they go at night.





















And she let's em out in the morning into here 
















Something dug under the fence on Saturday . She said it might be a skunk or racoon. 
I might have to put concrete down to stop them from coming in ,whatever it is.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2012)

Just bury lotsa broken Coke bottles. cn


----------



## KushXOJ (May 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Just bury lotsa broken Coke bottles. cn


Is Coca-Cola paying you to say that ? Why can't I use Pepsi ?


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2012)

I was trying to think of thick-enough glass. That's what came to mind, because long-neck Buds break into stuff too small for an intrepid procyonine (raccoon) to really respect. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2012)

chicken wire or contractor's cloth on the ground works too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Just bury lotsa broken Coke bottles. cn


Good to see you around wise white bear.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> the motor probably went out...
> check to see if its plugged up if it is and its still not working
> that means its time for a new one
> 
> i do this type of work


I went to my parent's house and temporarily stole my dad's alan (?) wrench thingy. Someone told me to stick the wrench up the hole and jiggle it until it becomes it loose. Well it worked!! Thank god. It was driving me nuts not being able to wash my dishes. 

Before, I would turn it on and it would make a humming noise but no action!!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> my standard playbook for non-functional garbage disposal unit:
> 
> check for clogs
> try it
> ...


Lol.. Well I checked for clogs. No beer or bowl. I don't drink and I don't smoke until I am done with work, though it might help.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Lol.. Well I checked for clogs. No beer or bowl. I don't drink and I don't smoke until I am done with work, though it might help.


forgot to mention the alan wrench. sometimes that spinning blade gets stuck and just manually spinning it sets it right.

i have brought shame to the thread.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> forgot to mention the alan wrench. sometimes that spinning blade gets stuck and just manually spinning it sets it right.
> 
> i have brought shame to the thread.


Yeah! That's what happened. Now I know.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> forgot to mention the alan wrench. sometimes that spinning blade gets stuck and just manually spinning it sets it right.
> 
> i have brought shame to the thread.


Much shame..


----------



## cannofbliss (May 21, 2012)

http://homerepair.about.com/od/plumbingrepair/ss/fix_disposal_2.htm


----------



## MsJazzy (May 21, 2012)

Lol I should've google'd the information. Instead I just bitched about it to a friend and he told me to do the alan wrench thingy.


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2012)

View attachment 2179912View attachment 2179913just taken like 5 mins ago

edit: which one do you guys like better 1 or 2?


----------



## Josh3235 (May 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2179912View attachment 2179913just taken like 5 mins ago
> 
> edit: which one do you guys like better 1 or 2?


The first one is better.


----------



## BigJon (May 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2179912View attachment 2179913just taken like 5 mins ago
> 
> edit: which one do you guys like better 1 or 2?


Considering you're a cutie, period, it's pretty even.



MsJazzy said:


> Lol I should've google'd the information. Instead I just bitched about it to a friend and he told me to do the alan wrench thingy.


Dude...women get away with that so easily.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2179912View attachment 2179913just taken like 5 mins ago
> 
> edit: which one do you guys like better 1 or 2?


i like the detail in picture 2. you can see the curl on your eyelash and the contrast in colors suits you better. plus you look much more inviting in picture 2. maybe it's the mouth. i don't know. 2 for sure though.


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

right here... my fav


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2179912View attachment 2179913just taken like 5 mins ago
> 
> edit: which one do you guys like better 1 or 2?


they both look good. if I had to pick just one, it would be pic 2


----------



## MsJazzy (May 22, 2012)

BigJon said:


> Considering you're a cutie, period, it's pretty even.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...women get away with that so easily.


Hey.. I still fixed the thing myself!


----------



## BigJon (May 22, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Hey.. I still fixed the thing myself!


Word.  Didn't mean to take that away from you. Independent woman like a mofo!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 22, 2012)

BigJon said:


> Word.  Didn't mean to take that away from you. Independent woman like a mofo!



Lol I've been making an honest effort to do stuff myself around the house. Did all my own shelving, curtain rods, and next I am going to try and hang this huge patio shade thing I got from home depot, to keep the sun out. I even put my tent up by myself. That was a pain in the ass. I ended up with some bloody knuckles but I did it!!!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> right here... my fav


Me too. This one. You look "delicate". Very pretty.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2179912View attachment 2179913just taken like 5 mins ago
> 
> edit: which one do you guys like better 1 or 2?


definitely number 2.. I wouldn't be able to tell you why though since I don't even know.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 22, 2012)

The second picture was in San Fran a few months ago and the humidity was bad bad.. The third pic is not my fav, my hair is sticking out and I had food in my mouth I was trying to hide, but was taken at a friends houe a month ago..
 A year ago, before I got my sleeve.


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> View attachment 2180055View attachment 2180056View attachment 2180057 The second picture was in San Fran a few months ago and the humidity was bad bad.. The third pic is not my fav, my hair is sticking out and I had food in my mouth I was trying to hide, but was taken at a friends houe a month ago..
> View attachment 2180058 A year ago, before I got my sleeve.


see your more my type... i like darkhaired chix.... nioce cleavage btw.... ur gonna age real well like wine... i can already tell


----------



## MsJazzy (May 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> see your more my type... i like darkhaired chix.... nioce cleavage btw.... ur gonna age real well like wine... i can already tell


Lol I hope so. I was an Esthetician for a while.. That should help.


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Lol I hope so. I was an Esthetician for a while.. That should help.


what ehtnic background are you from? got any eastern european in ya? if not WOULD YA LIKE SOME ?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what ehtnic background are you from? got any eastern european in ya? if not WOULD YA LIKE SOME ?



Hahahaha.. I am not going to answer the second question. Mainly Swedish.


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

ahhhhh a scandanavian chick... nice.... i had an unkle who used to live in oslo... lol he isnt allowed to that country anymore lol


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

damn even ur teeth are fine girl!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ahhhhh a scandanavian chick... nice.... i had an unkle who used to live in oslo... lol he isnt allowed to that country anymore lol



and yes i know oslo is in norway its all over in that area though


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> View attachment 2180055View attachment 2180056View attachment 2180057 The second picture was in San Fran a few months ago and the humidity was bad bad.. The third pic is not my fav, my hair is sticking out and I had food in my mouth I was trying to hide, but was taken at a friends houe a month ago..
> View attachment 2180058 A year ago, before I got my sleeve.


youre adorable dont take this the wrong way but middle part doesnt suit your facial type you should get bangs,


----------



## MsJazzy (May 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> youre adorable dont take this the wrong way but middle part doesnt suit your facial type you should get bangs,


I have bangs. They are side swept. I just don't always do them, or if my hair curls I keep them out of my face.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn even ur teeth are fine girl!!!


Lol you are so funny.. I had braces when I was 12!  Scandinavian yes.. I will move there, so I can live under the Nordic Model.


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> View attachment 2180084 <--- I have WILD hair. I spend a good 40 minutes flat ironing it straight. My new guess jeans are the shit.


i have hair like that too i embrace it i love the natural wave /curlyness, by bangs i ment you need a heavier bang idk sorry thats me being a hairstylist comming out


----------



## Carne Seca (May 22, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Lol you are so funny.. I had braces when I was 12!  Scandinavian yes.. I will move there, so I can live under the Nordic Model.


My god.. you look so much like my sister that it's spooky!


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

you... me... that sink... and your camera phone can have some fun... lol


----------



## BigJon (May 22, 2012)

Anymore work done on your sleeve, Ms Jazzy? Here's a shot of mine. Pic's about a year old, I've cut my hair since then.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 22, 2012)

<-- Those are what I have for bangs. I need more?? Oh, and Express, I told u I had split ends. 

A heavier bang?? I dont even know what that is, LOL. The only thing I usually ever do to my hair is trim it!!!



sunni said:


> i have hair like that too i embrace it i love the natural wave /curlyness, by bangs i ment you need a heavier bang idk sorry thats me being a hairstylist comming out


----------



## MsJazzy (May 22, 2012)

BigJon said:


> Anymore work done on your sleeve, Ms Jazzy? Here's a shot of mine. Pic's about a year old, I've cut my hair since then.



Nice!! Are you going to do color??? No, I haven't done any more work in a while.. Soon! I hope.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 22, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> My god.. you look so much like my sister that it's spooky!


Lol.. Sorry?


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## BigJon (May 22, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Nice!! Are you going to do color??? No, I haven't done any more work in a while.. Soon! I hope.


Thank you! No color for me. I wanna keep it simple. I still have to do my inner bicep. I hope you get some done soon too! I love tattoos but its an expensive hobby.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 22, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


>


haha, nice dannyboy. looks like you're holding an 1/8th there buddy.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 22, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Lol.. Sorry?


Well, you very well should be sorry.. You spooked the little fella.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 22, 2012)

BigJon said:


> Thank you! No color for me. I wanna keep it simple. I still have to do my inner bicep. I hope you get some done soon too! I love tattoos but its an expensive hobby.



Yeah I am kind of leaning towards no color.. Shop tattooes are so bright.


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Yeah I am kind of leaning towards no color.. Shop tattooes are so bright.


Black Work!......Looks like prison tat's! They don't have any other colors in there!lol!

peace
doublejj
P.S. I guess 25 years working inside prison has ruined me, tat's are not attractive to me


----------



## konagirl420 (May 22, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


>



Praying for ya man, we all know you are a good guy and you really should look into coming out to Cali


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


>


Do you frequent the Rogan Board by chance? You look very familiar


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Praying for ya man, we all know you are a good guy and you really should look into coming out to Cali


im comming to cali.... are yall ready for me????


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

i havent seen a pic u look bad in sweetheart... your very photogenic... and very whats da word im looking for... yummy!!!!








I AM COKED OUTTA MY FUCKING MIND... tell me why im looking out the window every 3-4 min. cuzz i hear something but nothing is there


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

i dont like super skinny chix either... i like a girl with some meat on her.... i think super skinny chix are kinda nasty... ribs all sticking out and shit...


----------



## smok3h (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> View attachment 2180055View attachment 2180056View attachment 2180057 The second picture was in San Fran a few months ago and the humidity was bad bad.. The third pic is not my fav, my hair is sticking out and I had food in my mouth I was trying to hide, but was taken at a friends houe a month ago..
> View attachment 2180058 A year ago, before I got my sleeve.


Pretty girl, and you have an excellent breed of dog. Maltese (or some kind of maltese mix), right? I had a maltese growing up. Such a great dog. Putting him to sleep remains the saddest thing I've yet to experience in my life.


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

sooo much for getting some tonight lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 23, 2012)

Layin' it on there a little thick bro.. Just sayin'..


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Layin' it on there a little thick bro.. Just sayin'..




u talkin to me terrorist?


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> haha, nice dannyboy. looks like you're holding an 1/8th there buddy.


was approached by two dudes there offering nicks. we declined their offer. then we watched them. they approached another tourist. the tourist gave them money and then stood there waiting for an hour only to be beat for his cash. i'm from philly baby you gotta sharpen your pencils before you do business with me. was too hot to smoke anyway...110F



konagirl420 said:


> Praying for ya man, we all know you are a good guy and you really should look into coming out to Cali


i'm humbled that so many of you feel empathy for someone you never met. thank you.



Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you frequent the Rogan Board by chance? You look very familiar


never heard of it...but i get told i look like a lot of dudes. gotta link?

yeah man i would move to cali in a heartbeat. i got this grow shit down good. but i'm in a non legal state. i have no connections in cali. but i'm open to ideas. i just wanna grow. and paint. never found weed in vegas. didn't want to spoil my short vaca on chasing buds. there were other things i wanted to chase more at that time....


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> I AM COKED OUTTA MY FUCKING MIND... tell me why im looking out the window every 3-4 min. cuzz i hear something but nothing is there


i never tried coke before but isn't the first sign that you have a problem is when you start doing it by yourself and chatting away in online forums?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Layin' it on there a little thick bro.. Just sayin'..


that might be the understatement of the year. he's not familiar with the word "subtle"


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> was approached by two dudes there offering nicks. we declined their offer. then we watched them. they approached another tourist. the tourist gave them money and then stood there waiting for an hour only to be beat for his cash. i'm from philly baby you gotta sharpen your pencils before you do business with me. was too hot to smoke anyway...110F


haha danny, yea...i'm from new york originally. some guys think all tourists are suckers. they don't know about us back east boys. i feel for ya man. hope you get outta this situation unscathed and on top. 

go giants!!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Pretty girl, and you have an excellent breed of dog. Maltese (or some kind of maltese mix), right? I had a maltese growing up. Such a great dog. Putting him to sleep remains the saddest thing I've yet to experience in my life.


Yeah a Maltese. His dad was a show dog.. His owners didn't want him and I ended up with him for free.  I don't want to talk about putting dogs to sleep.. breaks my heart..


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im comming to cali.... are yall ready for me????


Yup. But if you get all coked out of your mind, don't come knocking on my door.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i havent seen a pic u look bad in sweetheart... your very photogenic... and very whats da word im looking for... yummy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are silly.  I'm a normal size but I got so curves. I was really think, skinny sick thin, in high school.. didn't look pretty on me.


----------



## smok3h (May 23, 2012)

Ahh yeah, I don't know why I brought up the putting it to sleep bit. That was definitely a direct result of the whiskey. Moving on...


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

[Pic]http://i.qkme.me/3574ff.jpg[/pic]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 23, 2012)

thar.......


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Lmao I'm too high for this shit


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Thank you kuroi, I couldn't get the picture working /: I was about to just sit my phone down and try again later haha


----------



## konagirl420 (May 23, 2012)

I am only a few years older than you Jazzy and we have some things in common lol I live an hour or so north of you and my group and I are gonna have a lot of fun this summer


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Ms. Jazzy looks like one of those women that's outta you're leauge but you still approach her and introduce yourself because you know if you don't you'll be kicking yourself in the ass later on in the day when you think about what could've been


----------



## Metasynth (May 23, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Thank you kuroi, I couldn't get the picture working /: I was about to just sit my phone down and try again later haha


Haha...smoke a bowl or two with the intent to try later, and forget all about it? Sup bro! I'm headed to work now, but any progress on the girl starting to flower? Could you transplant that girl inside to finish and pick up another clone to replace her...?


----------



## BigJon (May 23, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Ms. Jazzy looks like one of those women that's outta you're leauge but you still approach her and introduce yourself because you know if you don't you'll be kicking yourself in the ass later on in the day when you think about what could've been


C'mon bro...you gotta walk around like NOBODY'S out of your league. It's the only way to live.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

BigJon said:


> C'mon bro...you gotta walk around like NOBODY'S out of your league. It's the only way to live.


I know what you mean I haven't been "affraid" to approach a pretty girl since middle school.
I learned early the worst they can say is "No" with the occasional "HELL FUCKIN NAW"  
I've learned over the years you can't approach all females the same. 
Some deserve to be put on a pedal stool so to say.

Especially when they are independent and don't need a Man


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...smoke a bowl or two with the intent to try later, and forget all about it? Sup bro! I'm headed to work now, but any progress on the girl starting to flower? Could you transplant that girl inside to finish and pick up another clone to replace her...?


I'm gonna give her until the second week of June to make a turn around. I honestly feel like she has already started to reveg but well see. I took another sour d clone today so if all else fails ill take clones off the domina and reveg them indoors and keep her around as a indoor thing.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Ms. Jazzy looks like one of those women that's outta you're leauge but you still approach her and introduce yourself because you know if you don't you'll be kicking yourself in the ass later on in the day when you think about what could've been


No way I am not out of anyone's league. I am actually a pretty humble, goofy girl.  I can relate to ppl from all walks off life.. I got myself in a lot of trouble my early 20's and god basically put me flat on my ass...


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I am only a few years older than you Jazzy and we have some things in common lol I live an hour or so north of you and my group and I are gonna have a lot of fun this summer


Invite me!!!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Ahh yeah, I don't know why I brought up the putting it to sleep bit. That was definitely a direct result of the whiskey. Moving on...


LOL it's all good.. That's why I don't drink!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Ahh yeah, I don't know why I brought up the putting it to sleep bit. That was definitely a direct result of the whiskey. Moving on...


poor guy.. You probably spent the rest of the night crying on the toilet right? Its normal .


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> poor guy.. You probably spent the rest of the night crying on the toilet right? Its normal .



My Chug Bug, little rescue dog, he has Epilepsy. He keeps having seizures and the vets have him on phenobarbytol (?) and it's not working. I might have to switch him to MJ.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> My Chug Bug, little rescue dog, he has Epilepsy. He keeps having seizures and the vets have him on phenobarbytol (?) and it's not working. I might have to switch him to MJ.


Not trying to be rude ms.jazzy.. but why did you quote my post? throws me off lol.  
Awwww poor dog. Do you think mj would work for epilepsy?


----------



## BigJon (May 23, 2012)

Have you given him an edible or cuffed his face before you blow smoke or anything like that?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Not trying to be rude ms.jazzy.. but why did you quote my post? throws me off lol.
> Awwww poor dog. Do you think mj would work for epilepsy?


Lol because we were talking about dogs?? I'm a little baked too. I don't know if the MJ will.. Humans use it to treat Epilepsy.. He goes back to the vets tomorrow and I am going to bring it up.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

BigJon said:


> Have you given him an edible or cuffed his face before you blow smoke or anything like that?


I have not, intentionally. He's very hyper, high-strung, and get's over excited to where he tremors really bad. So it'd probably help. I am so against giving dogs a bunch of pills and what not but the seizures freak me out. I have a friend that gives her dog melatonin for night time, medication for "depression", and for anxiety. She buys her dogs all these pills at the pet stores.. She herself is a fricken hypochondriac..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Lol because we were talking about dogs?? I'm a little baked too. I don't know if the MJ will.. Humans use it to treat Epilepsy.. He goes back to the vets tomorrow and I am going to bring it up.


I was talking about being piss drunk and crying .. nah I see how your topic is related. 
Don't you think your vet would raise eyebrows if you're talking about smoking out your dog? Eh fuck it, better safe than sorry. Besides, eyebrows have never hurt anybody.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Cannabis actually can be used to treat certain illnesses in animals. I watched a short documentary on it not too long ago, ill see if I can find a link.


----------



## Metasynth (May 23, 2012)

Its tough with animals though, gotta ease them on to it, since there's no way to explain to them "you're about to get fucked up, but it'll go away in a few hours"


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Cannabis can be used to treat certain illnesses in animals. I watched a short documentary on it not too long ago, ill see if I can find a link.


Yeah for sure it can treat some illnesses in animals, but can it treat epilepsy? That, my friend, is the true question.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah for sure it can treat some illnesses in animals, but can it treat epilepsy? That, my friend, is the true question.


I don't know. They prescribe a high CBD for people with seizures and epilepsy.. People say it helps control their seizures. I really dont know.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Its tough with animals though, gotta ease them on to it, since there's no way to explain to them "you're about to get fucked up, but it'll go away in a few hours"


LOL.. my buddy's dog accidentally ate one of his special oatmeal cookings.. The dog was really sick for about 5 hours and he's only about 15 lbs. One of those cookies messes ME up.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> LOL.. my buddy's dog accidentally ate one of his special oatmeal cookings.. The dog was really sick for about 5 hours and he's only about 15 lbs. One of those cookies messes ME up.


He must have been tripping hard.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I don't know. They prescribe a high CBD for people with seizures and epilepsy.. People say it helps control their seizures. I really dont know.


Well it's cool that you're gonna ask your vet first just to make sure. I would give you rep for good pet ownership.. but alas, I cannot.


----------



## BigJon (May 23, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Its tough with animals though, gotta ease them on to it, since there's no way to explain to them "you're about to get fucked up, but it'll go away in a few hours"


I was hotboxing an old trailer in back of my grandma's property with her dog in there with me. She was relaxed at my feet but about 2 minutes into lighting the blunt, she started barking and panicking. I petted her down to a calm. I felt bad for her but it was superfunny.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> He goes back to the vets tomorrow and I am going to bring it up.


That would be a bad idea.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

where's theexpress? maybe he slipped into a coke induced coma last night and is still sitting at his computer naked with crusty drule all over himself...


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> That would be a bad idea.


Actually its not if she brings it up the proper way ...

"I've been reading a lot about how pills effect my dogs health in the long run . I was wondering if small doses of cannabis could be an alternate to giving my dog pills. "

Saying something like that would be the way to bring it up 

Now if she walks in there like "hey doc I smoke and id like to get my dog high can I do it?"
That would be a bad idea. 

But asking a simple question is not a bad idea 
I'm sure the vet knows she loves her animals cause she's in the
Vet in the first place.


----------



## BigJon (May 23, 2012)

I dunno man. It depends on the vet. Better safe than sorry.

Give the dog the bud, if he doesn't seizure, then keep doing it. If he does, stop it. 

Maybe grow out some harlequin or cannabolic?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 23, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Now if she walks in there like "hey doc I smoke and id like to get my dog high can I do it?"
> That would be a bad idea.
> 
> But asking a simple question is not a bad idea
> ...


Most vets are annoyed with it so I guess it will depend on the vet.
http://www.pressdemocrat.com/article/20120516/ARTICLES/120519605


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

Lol.. I would bring it up appropriatley. I would just say hey, I have done some research about it and would like to know their opinion.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> He must have been tripping hard.


The dog wouldn't move. He was lifeless, laying in one spot and could barely keep his eyes open. I was totally worried. My friend was too.


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

Kind of confused by the last couple pages...thought this was the picture post! Anyway here is mine


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Kind of confused by the last couple pages...thought this was the picture post! Anyway here is mine
> 
> View attachment 2181661


as soon as he wakes up and gets a few key bumps in him theexpress will be all over you girl.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Kind of confused by the last couple pages...thought this was the picture post! Anyway here is mine
> 
> View attachment 2181661


Curves for days


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Curves for days


i vote that Lady J is Dominican or Cuban. Guatemala maybe?


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> as soon as he wakes up and gets a few key bumps in him theexpress will be all over you girl.


I'm not worried about it lol


KushXOJ said:


> Curves for days


Thank you 



ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i vote that Lady J is Dominican or Cuban. Guatemala maybe?


Neither, I am black and Italian.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> as soon as he wakes up and gets a few key bumps in him theexpress will be all over you girl.


If he does he will be put on time out.. No loving for him when he comes to see me.  lol.. Totally jk.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i vote that Lady J is Dominican or Cuban. Guatemala maybe?


From what I can see she looks mixed black and Dominican ...maybe black and rican ?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> From what I can see she looks mixed black and Dominican ...maybe black and rican ?


whatever she is those curves are for sure "Rica"


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Neither, I am black and Italian.


Hey I was half right. Lol


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> whatever she is those curves are for sure "Rica"



Umm hello. Did you guys notice she said Black and Italian?? And you guys are still guessing???


----------



## Winter Woman (May 23, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


>


You look like my brother-in-law. Did your mother ever date a milkman???


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

Kush are you black? Because black people usually know I'm black hahaha


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Umm hello. Did you guys notice she said Black and Italian?? And you guys are still guessing???


umm...hello. "Rica" is Spanish slang for DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> umm...hello. "Rica" is Spanish slang for DELICIOUS!!!




Oh.  Ok I am shutting up now.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Kush are you black? Because black people usually know I'm black hahaha


i'm half black too. didn't see it though.


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

lol it's all good. I could understand how some would think hispanic. I get dirty ass looks from people when they speak spanish to me and I answer back like a straight GRINGA


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Oh.  Ok I am shutting up now.


it literally translates to "Rich" as in content not monetary. Costa Rica translates literally to Rich Coast


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> lol it's all good. I could understand how some would think hispanic. I get dirty ass looks from people when they speak spanish to me and I answer back like a straight GRINGA


something about half black people. no one can guess my heritage. they always think i'm puerto rican, dominican, or cuban.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Kush are you black? Because black people usually know I'm black hahaha


Guilty lol
I'm black and creole


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

I had people guess my ethnicity before, even the Italian part, but only in Europe.


----------



## atidd11 (May 23, 2012)

Im white! God bless america!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> If he does he will be put on time out.. No loving for him when he comes to see me.  lol.. Totally jk.


Ms.jazzy and theexpress sitting in a tree, K. I. S. S. I. N. G.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

I think she's part black.. not sure though.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> Im white! God bless america!


What are you implying?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> I had people guess my ethnicity before, even the Italian part, but only in Europe.


I consider myself, racially ambiguous. People love playing the guessing game..


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> something about half black people. no one can guess my heritage. they always think i'm puerto rican, dominican, or cuban.



lol people think im mexican, puerto rican and even italian.. the last isnt so far from what i really am


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol people think im mexican, puerto rican and even italian.. the last isnt so far from what i really am


Let's see


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol people think im mexican, puerto rican and even italian.. the last isnt so far from what i really am


hmmmm...Greek?


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hmmmm...Greek?



lol hell no..... dont care for greeks or serbs... thats the only hint im giving... anyone truely cultured would be able to figure that out.. im from a piss poor country in eastern europe that had another nasty ass civil war more then a decade ago..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

this wouldn't be a thread without a picture of my black cock.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol hell no..... dont care for greeks or serbs... thats the only hint im giving... anyone truely cultured would be able to figure that out.. im from a piss poor country in eastern europe that had another nasty ass civil war more then a decade ago..


Albanian? Turkish?? I dunno.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

Depends if it's moden or ancient.. ancient times Persia was Greece's enemy..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 23, 2012)

Bosnian? Croat?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

ms. jazzy, now that rainbow is seemingly gone, i'm turning my focus to you.

don't worry, i'm not one of these guys who can't balance a checkbook - i don't even have one.

what's your sign?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 23, 2012)

K here it goes...


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ms. jazzy, now that rainbow is seemingly gone, i'm turning my focus to you.
> 
> don't worry, i'm not one of these guys who can't balance a checkbook - i don't even have one.
> 
> what's your sign?


Pisces. Imagine that.


----------



## kelly4 (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


Kinda looks like you're fisting that chicken.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

Watch out.. I'm mean.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Kinda looks like you're fisting that chicken.


Or trying to get BJ. I saw the saddest thing up in British Columbia.. I was just sitting outside on the grass about 20 feet away from a chicken and a bald eagle came down and snatched up the chicken.. It happened so fast. Made me sad.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Pisces. Imagine that.


we're compatible.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Or trying to get BJ. I saw the saddest thing up in British Columbia.. I was just sitting outside on the grass about 20 feet away from a chicken and a bald eagle came down and snatched up the chicken.. It happened so fast. Made me sad.


we were at a farm stand the other day and watched a male chicken chase down and mate with a hen.

lasted about three seconds, shattering my endurance record.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Or trying to get BJ. I saw the saddest thing up in British Columbia.. I was just sitting outside on the grass about 20 feet away from a chicken and a bald eagle came down and snatched up the chicken.. It happened so fast. Made me sad.


LOL that's funny. I saw a hawk stomp down a little bird right in front of me. It happened in less than 5 seconds. The only remains left were blood and feathers.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we're compatible.


Like peas in a pie.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we're compatible.


What's your sign?? I don't even know what sign I am compatible with..


----------



## kelly4 (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Or trying to get BJ. I saw the saddest thing up in British Columbia.. I was just sitting outside on the grass about 20 feet away from a chicken and a bald eagle came down and snatched up the chicken.. It happened so fast. Made me sad.


I was fishing once and watched a musky smoke a duck sitting on the water.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> What's your sign?? I don't even know what sign I am compatible with..


i'll say i'm a cancer.

*PISCES AND CANCER 
Pisces enjoys Cancer's sexual demands, for Cancer is equally sensual. This romantic duo finds passion, sensitivity, and tenderness in each other. Pisces doesn't mind if Cancer makes most of the decisions; Cancer's concern for security and excellent money sense provide a very practical stability. These two are sentimental types who like to stick close to home. Loyal Cancer devotes itself exclusively to insecure Pisces, and, in turn, Pisces idolizes Cancer. A very compatible pair.*


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll say i'm a cancer.
> 
> *PISCES AND CANCER
> Pisces enjoys Cancer's sexual demands, for Cancer is equally sensual. This romantic duo finds passion, sensitivity, and tenderness in each other. Pisces doesn't mind if Cancer makes most of the decisions; Cancer's concern for security and excellent money sense provide a very practical stability. These two are sentimental types who like to stick close to home. Loyal Cancer devotes itself exclusively to insecure Pisces, and, in turn, Pisces idolizes Cancer. A very compatible pair.*


Lol ok.. what sign are you really though? That is funny, my mom is always telling me to find a cancer..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Lol ok.. what sign are you really though? That is funny, my mom is always telling me to find a cancer..


i'm going to stick with cancer, as my real sign is a horrible match for pisces.

come here often?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm going to stick with cancer, as my real sign is a horrible match for pisces.
> 
> come here often?


So does that mean you are a Taurus?? Or something. Just in the last week.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> So does that mean you are a Taurus?? Or something. Just in the last week.


ok, ok. i'm a leo. but i really think we can make this work.

*PISCES AND LEO 
Pisces's tendency to think rather than act annoys Leo, who considers Pisces wishy-washy. These two are very un-alike Pisces Is shy, introverted, vulnerable while Leo is arrogant, brash, domineering. Both behave emotionally but Leo is given to temperamental outbursts while Pisces withdraws into private fantasy. Leo won't tolerate Pisces's sensitivity and dreaminess. Highly social Leo needs lots of feedback, while Pisces demands exclusivity. Leo likes to roam; Pisces doesn't. This combination is like fire and water won't mix.*


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ok, ok. i'm a leo. but i really think we can make this work.
> 
> *PISCES AND LEO
> Pisces's tendency to think rather than act annoys Leo, who considers Pisces wishy-washy. These two are very un-alike Pisces Is shy, introverted, vulnerable while Leo is arrogant, brash, domineering. Both behave emotionally but Leo is given to temperamental outbursts while Pisces withdraws into private fantasy. Leo won't tolerate Pisces's sensitivity and dreaminess. Highly social Leo needs lots of feedback, while Pisces demands exclusivity. Leo likes to roam; Pisces doesn't. This combination is like fire and water won't mix.*


Yeah as long as you dont have a temperamental outburst while I eat edamame in bed, this could work.. hmm..


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

<--------------------libra


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Albanian? Turkish?? I dunno.



damn... your smart and pretty.. yes u got it right...


----------



## Carne Seca (May 23, 2012)

My preference is homostrology. Here is my homostrogical forecast for the month:



> You sly dog. You are so friendly that the guys do not even realize that your real ulterior motive is to get their phone number so you can take them out on a date and impress them the next morning with your long-lasting stamina and knowledge of all the ways to use bed sheets. You might even give them a teasing taste with a little flick of the tongue as you whisper in their ear when you ask them if you can give them a call. Be prepared, though. Even on your most intimate dinners out, your date may be a little irked at the lusty glances you get from the pretty waiters who wish they were sitting in his seat, getting all of your attention. You might find a phone number quickly jotted on the back of your dinner bill, complete with a smiley face and an invitation to call him for a date. Enjoy the ride, you&#8217;re having so much fun this summer!


Me likes.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

I'm an aquarius..
Harmony and understanding
Sympathy and trust abounding
No more falsehoods or derisions
Golden living dreams of visions
Mystic crystal revelation
And the mind's true liberation
Aquarius! Aquarius!


----------



## Tenner (May 23, 2012)

I`m Aries. I don`t give a damn what my birthsign says. I define myself, not a time of year we defined and further defined some birthsigns, which some people further define daily


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

Tenner said:


> I`m Aries. I don`t give a damn what my birthsign says. I define myself, not a time of year we defined and further defined some birthsigns, which some people further define daily


But.. but.. the stars told me I'm some dude that carries water. I must be him.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Aquarius over here too


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol hell no..... dont care for greeks or serbs... thats the only hint im giving... anyone truely cultured would be able to figure that out.. im from a piss poor country in eastern europe that had another nasty ass civil war more then a decade ago..


my money is on Algeria. that's the only country i can think of that had a nasty civil war in eastern europe in the last 25 years. by more then a decade you mean no much more than a decade ago though?


----------



## Tenner (May 23, 2012)

hepheastus420 said:


> but.. But.. The stars told me i'm some dude that carries water. I must be him.




...... :d


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

Now that's some high quality H2O


----------



## Tenner (May 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Now that's some high quality H2O


Gets you well twisted maaaan


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> my money is on Algeria. that's the only country i can think of that had a nasty civil war in eastern europe in the last 25 years. by more then a decade you mean no much more than a decade ago though?


Algeria is in North Africa.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Algeria is in North Africa.


Oooops! meant Albania. always mix the two up. hehe.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> my money is on Algeria. that's the only country i can think of that had a nasty civil war in eastern europe in the last 25 years. by more then a decade you mean no much more than a decade ago though?


what??? where did this come from???


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> my money is on Algeria. that's the only country i can think of that had a nasty civil war in eastern europe in the last 25 years. by more then a decade you mean no much more than a decade ago though?


lol algeria aint in no fucking europe!!!!!! u smoking some strong stuff bro! lol


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> <--------------------libra


Ha.. I like Libras then!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Oooops! meant Albania. always mix the two up. hehe.


u are correct nuggnutts... lol be cool on the site this time.. welcome back.. im watching u.. hahahahahaha


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Oooops! meant Albania. always mix the two up. hehe.


I called it first!!! Albanian!!


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Ha.. I like Libras then!!!



and we libras like you back!!!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ...i'll say i'm a cancer


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I called it first!!! Albanian!!



you certainly did... guess who's moving to cali this saterday......


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn... your smart and pretty.. yes u got it right...


What do I win?


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I couldn't agree more.



hahahahahaha... funny but not so nice


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> What do I win?




"like!!!!!" ................. yes u win.... u always win... everyones a winner with me


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Yeah as long as you dont have a temperamental outburst while I eat edamame in bed, this could work.. hmm..


i love edamame. 

rainbow is going to be pissed though, how are we gonna handle her?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i love edamame.
> 
> rainbow is going to be pissed though, how are we gonna handle her?


Why would she be mad?? Feed her soybeans? I dunno


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i love edamame.
> 
> rainbow is going to be pissed though, how are we gonna handle her?



ay G get off my girl.. lol go play with your "black cock" elsewere.. hjahahaha.. i still havent slept... but i been outta yay for hours


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ay G get off my girl.. lol go play with your "black cock" elsewere.. hjahahaha.. i still havent slept... but i been outta yay for hours


Stay away from that crap.. It's not good for nerves!!!


----------



## Carne Seca (May 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm an aquarius..
> Harmony and understanding
> Sympathy and trust abounding
> No more falsehoods or derisions
> ...



Hey brother. I'm a February baby myself.


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Stay away from that crap.. It's not good for nerves!!!



niether is dr.greenhorn....!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Why would she be mad?? Feed her soybeans? I dunno


you're right, she was after chanice, not me. 

lock her in a cage and feed her soybeans, i like how you think.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> niether is dr.greenhorn....!!!!![/QUOTe
> 
> That's comparing apples to oranges..


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you're right, she was after chanice, not me.
> 
> lock her in a cage and feed her soybeans, i like how you think.


Chasing what you can't have.. typical ego trick.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol algeria aint in no fucking europe!!!!!! u smoking some strong stuff bro! lol


gotta lay off the hash man. i pretty much only smoke that but i loaded a phat bowl of hash and poured some kief on top. i'm wrecked! that shit burns forever and i'm not one to waste anything. hahaha


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> theexpress said:
> 
> 
> > niether is dr.greenhorn....!!!!![/QUOTe
> ...


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> gotta lay off the hash man. i pretty much only smoke that but i loaded a phat bowl of hash and poured some kief on top. i'm wrecked! that shit burns forever and i'm not one to waste anything. hahaha


dry sift is ok but i love me some bubble!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u are correct nuggnutts... lol be cool on the site this time.. welcome back.. im watching u.. hahahahahaha


you are close my friend. hehe!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I called it first!!! Albanian!!


hey...you win...you win


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i love edamame.
> 
> rainbow is going to be pissed though, how are we gonna handle her?


you had better lay that troll charm on thick buddy!! she's a fiery woman


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

<---- Libra


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> you are close my friend. hehe!


lol just because i been up all night doing coke dont mean i donno whats going on.. lololololol


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> <---- Libra



my b day is on the 25th of sept. whens urs outta curiosity?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol just because i been up all night doing coke dont mean i donno whats going on.. lololololol



hahahahah! up all night doing yak? that means you couldn't identify your parents in a police lineup right now. you have no clue what's going on man...you are in the twilight zone...


i've got plenty of friends that do that shit bro. they come to visit me and they are JACKED up on 98% pure colombian white gold for days straight. by day 2 they are zombies. haha. $3-$5 a gram...they can't get enough.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dry sift is ok but i love me some bubble!!!!!!!!!!!


that's what i got going on. some fresh bubble with a little kief i had laying around poured on top. magically delicious.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> haha. $3-$5 a gram...they can't get enough.


holy shit!! that's hella cheap!


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hahahahah! up all night doing yak? that means you couldn't identify your parents in a police lineup right now. you have no clue what's going on man...you are in the twilight zone...
> 
> 
> i've got plenty of friends that do that shit bro. they come to visit me and they are JACKED up on 98% pure colombian white gold for days straight. by day 2 they are zombies. haha. $3-$5 a gram...they can't get enough.


5 dollar grams of 98% pure shit... i must meet your conenct.. i paid a bill fifty for some raw ass yay... shit had my throat so numb i was gagging on air....


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> holy shit!! that's hella cheap!



you know... 


lol the doc like to cook his coke up... you can catch him and kkday every weekend in there tiki hut with a spoon, some arm and hammer, a crack pipe and some brillo pad.... lol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> holy shit!! that's hella cheap!





theexpress said:


> 5 dollar grams of 98% pure shit... i must meet your conenct.. i paid a bill fifty for some raw ass yay... shit had my throat so numb i was gagging on air....


come on down to costa rica and find out for yourself


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hahahahah! up all night doing yak? that means you couldn't identify your parents in a police lineup right now. you have no clue what's going on man...you are in the twilight zone...
> 
> 
> i've got plenty of friends that do that shit bro. they come to visit me and they are JACKED up on 98% pure colombian white gold for days straight. by day 2 they are zombies. haha. $3-$5 a gram...they can't get enough.


Mary j is good to me. I'm straight on that white girl that shit ain't cool. I've seen people go from driving Benz's to collecting cans fucking with that shit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> come on down to costa rica and find out for yourself


I just might!! lol


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I just might!! lol


dont forget your arm and hammer and lucky spoon lolol


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> 5 dollar grams of 98% pure shit...


i am the 2%.


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i am the 2%.


lol your da cutt?......


----------



## lighting (May 23, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> You are silly.  I'm a normal size but I got so curves. I was really think, skinny sick thin, in high school.. didn't look pretty on me.


 what is normal size 5' 2 " ??????


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol your da cutt?......


i don't know what that means, but here in oregon we are only allowed to receive reimbursement for the cost of supplies and utilities. so $5 a gram across the board.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

lighting said:


> what is normal size 5' 2 " ??????


I don't know just somewhere in the middle.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

LOL hilarious observing the "competitiveness" males display over a female... its as if RIU is now transformed into the "serengeti" and the "hunt" is on...


you guys crack me up...


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> LOL hilarious observing the "competitiveness" males display over a female... its as if RIU is now transformed into the "serengeti" and the "hunt" is on...
> 
> 
> you guys crack me up...


LOL funny , gonna bite my tongue, hypocrite takes on a whole new meaning sometimes rflmao  well said muffin


----------



## konagirl420 (May 23, 2012)

I have been biting my tongue a lot lately haha


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I just might!! lol


ur more than welcome doc. i'll roll out the red carpet for ya!


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

for some reason cant reply w quote... so to kush... in response to "what you talkin bout willis"...

here...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

april said:


> LOL funny , gonna bite my tongue, hypocrite takes on a whole new meaning sometimes rflmao  well said muffin


there she is. the OG lady of RIU


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Speak on it !! 
We're all adults here
Idk what you are talking about


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I have been biting my tongue a lot lately haha


Get it off your chest , you'll feel much better


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> my b day is on the 25th of sept. whens urs outta curiosity?


Oct 21...almost a Scorpio...so guess I have tendencies from both sides.


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> there she is. the OG lady of RIU


Aww someone who does not think i'm a std ridden whore  

Kona stop bitting ur tongue and bite ur mans lip, don't make him bleed, just "pounce"  Go get some penis girl !!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

i'm gonna have a competition on RIU and the winner get's an all expense paid trip to Costa Rica for 2. just gotta think of a really good competition.


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

scooby, are you in costa?


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

april said:


> Aww someone who does not think i'm a std ridden whore
> 
> Kona stop bitting ur tongue and bite ur mans lip, don't make him bleed, just "pounce"  Go get some penis girl !!!!



well you def got it right there... 

i just love it when a girl "pounces" out of the blue and surprises me... 

he'll love you for it...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> scooby, are you in costa?


most of the time. panama, honduras, cali, ny alot too. sometimes cuba but don't tell uncle sam.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Oct 21...almost a Scorpio...so guess I have tendencies from both sides.


I bet you're a lil firecracker then 

I've been with a Libra and a Scorpio 

They are something else , fiesty in a good way haha


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

Nice, I lived in Panama for good minute, Panama city, El Dorado


----------



## konagirl420 (May 23, 2012)

Well I will give you a hint it's in three word story


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

This thread is all over the place  
I forgot what thread I was in for a minute 

Somebody post up a pic

Edit: Please.......my mother taught me manners


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

since the cat's outta the bag anyway....me in the bay islands (honduras)


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i love edamame.
> 
> rainbow is going to be pissed though, how are we gonna handle her?


Don't worry buck, I'll take care of her ..


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Nice, I lived in Panama for good minute, Panama city, El Dorado


that's sweet. i've got a few apartments in punta pacifica and punta paitilla.


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> since the cat's outta the bag anyway....me in the bay islands (honduras)
> 
> View attachment 2182030


nice blue ocean there.......


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

omg heph... so drastic lol 

you know she's gonna get u back... and in a good way for you i hope...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

Look, I drew a walnut


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

Ninja Lady J


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> that's sweet. i've got a few apartments in punta pacifica and punta paitilla.


hell... yeah...

pacific point is nice... never been there but always wanted to...

now that i actually think of it... i kinda want to be everywhere and or at least have seen almost every country that is...


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> that's sweet. i've got a few apartments in punta pacifica and punta paitilla.


Coronado is my favorite part of Panama. I miss it very much.


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

Lol nice my ninja pic was my 420 post  

And I'm high...and I'm drunk as shit


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Ninja Lady J
> 
> View attachment 2182033


well that look says it all...  and welcome to 420 time... 

dont leave out project pat :'(


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

This is in dedication to my 420 post:

[video=youtube_share;MIW2H-wgC54]http://youtu.be/MIW2H-wgC54[/video]


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

oh nevermind just went to your thread LOL first vid there haha... 

im mister jump to conclusions sometimes... Lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

I didn't realize I posted my 420th post until 200 posts after.. I was so sad when I found out I missed it. It's like a piece of me is missing.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

some pics to bring you back lady j


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2012)

damn!! that's crazy


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I didn't realize I posted my 420th post until 200 posts after.. I was so sad when I found out I missed it. It's like a piece of me is missing.


so sad... well you can have its "11th" anniversary... at post... 4620...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Coronado is my favorite part of Panama. I miss it very much.


we've fished outta there a few times. i leave a boat in Pinas Bay half the year.


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

Damn Scooby, hurts my heart to see that and know I'm not going to be back there anytime soon! I really miss fishing off the canal, peacock bass was my shit. All you need is a bucket of minnows and can catch anything in the canal


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

don't get me started on fishing lady j. i'm a nut!! most days this is where you'll find me...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Damn Scooby, hurts my heart to see that and know I'm not going to be back there anytime soon! I really miss fishing off the canal, peacock bass was my shit. All you need is a bucket of minnows and can catch anything in the canal


just read your sig. my roomate in college got me into 8ball & mjg plus the underground kings. that's some old school shit right there. lol.


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

Don't you hate when you are drunk and tryin to go to bed so you have to stick one leg out with your foot on the ground to keep from spinning


----------



## MsJazzy (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> don't get me started on fishing lady j. i'm a nut!! most days this is where you'll find me...
> 
> View attachment 2182037


That is so awesome. Must be quite the life to spend most of your life on the water. I miss the beach..


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> don't get me started on fishing lady j. i'm a nut!! most days this is where you'll find me...


I can see an Island!! I miss that...how almost every island has a little dock and a barbeque pit...you can just chill there and cook up some of the stuff you caught. Mmmm snapper...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> That is so awesome. Must be quite the life to spend most of your life on the water. I miss the beach..


life has been real good to me. one day i'll get around to editing some video footage and i'll post it here. then you guys will see some crazy shit. couple years back i started getting into underwater video. now they can't keep me out of the water. got hours and hours of footage with sharks, marlin, sailfish, all types of stuff. really cool. i'll get around to it this week and hook you guys up with a peep.


----------



## smok3h (May 24, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Don't you hate when you are drunk and tryin to go to bed so you have to stick one leg out with your foot on the ground to keep from spinning


Or Tuesday evening, as I normally refer to it.


----------



## Lady.J (May 24, 2012)

^^^hAHAHHHAhaha


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

I wanna go fishing again so badly now.. I fish off the coast. You know how texas looks right? Well I fish off the very bottom . I love smoking in my tent and stepping outside to the cold fast winds.. greatness. I love freezing my ass off out there and building a fire during the cold months. Never knew why.


----------



## Lady.J (May 24, 2012)

I am same exact way. There's just something about outdoors and having to make do with nature


----------



## Lady.J (May 24, 2012)

Fish off the bottom...you catch a lot of catfish huh?

**lmao edit...I realized you meant bottom of the state, not bottom of the river bed. i'm glad we all get pretty throwed here so my mistakes will be excused


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

I find tubs the best place to sleep when you're overly drunk.. At least that's where I tend to pass out.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

here's a few of the many pics of my adventures...


   

     

  View attachment 2182049


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Fish off the bottom...you catch a lot of catfish huh?


Depends on where you fish. I have this awesome spot where I saw a dolphin not more than 30 ft in front of me.. fucking crazy. I catch a poop load of red and black drum.. oh and trout. I've never caught a flounder, I've always wanted to try gigging.


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> here's a few of the many pics of my adventures...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182041 View attachment 2182050 View attachment 2182051 View attachment 2182052
> ...


thats fucking bad ass... all around.. the fish and the views alone... if i ever cone down there lets get some 3 dollar grams of raw and go fishing for a couple days lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> here's a few of the many pics of my adventures...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182041 View attachment 2182050 View attachment 2182051 View attachment 2182052
> ...


awesome.. just so awesome. dammit I wanna catch big fish off a boat. I cath weak fish compared to those.


----------



## Lady.J (May 24, 2012)

Scooby...how long did you fight that marlin? They are no joke! Wish I could go fishing with you! That Jack is lookin' real nice...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats fucking bad ass... all around.. the fish and the views alone... if i ever cone down there lets get some 3 dollar grams of raw and go fishing for a couple days lol


all you gotta do is show up. i'll take care of the rest. free place to stay. free smoke. $3 grams. beautiful women. what more can you ask for!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

I'm gonna have to sneak into your boat ha.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Scooby...how long did you fight that marlin? They are no joke! Wish I could go fishing with you! That Jack is lookin' real nice...


no jacks in those pics. marlin, sailfish, dorado, tuna, and wahoo.

i'm a tournament fisherman so i get marlin in quick most of the time. 15-45 minutes usually. those are the small ones though. 200-500lbs. biggest one i ever caught was 870lbs. took me 5 and half hours on my boat in honduras. no fighting chair. had to do it standing up with a harness. couldn't walk for 3 days.


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> all you gotta do is show up. i'll take care of the rest. free place to stay. free smoke. $3 grams. beautiful women. what more can you ask for!!!


ight bet... just dont troll on me when im there... hahahahaha hows the weed down there? lots seeded landrace sativas i take it? any real dank?


----------



## KushXOJ (May 24, 2012)

Either that's one huge fish or you're one small man  
Looks like a blast. I haven't been fishing in a while 
Now I want to go again haha

Awesome pics


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm gonna have to sneak into your boat ha.


i got room for ya buddy!


51'
View attachment 2182055

64'


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Either that's one huge fish or you're one small man
> Looks like a blast. I haven't been fishing in a while
> Now I want to go again haha
> 
> Awesome pics


i'm 5'11 195lbs. you do the math


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Either that's one huge fish or you're one small man
> Looks like a blast. I haven't been fishing in a while
> Now I want to go again haha
> 
> Awesome pics


looks like we got the same barber... lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm 5'11 195lbs. you do the math


I'm about the same size. that's a big fish. lol


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> all you gotta do is show up. i'll take care of the rest. free place to stay. free smoke. $3 grams. beautiful women. what more can you ask for!!!



so are you being serious???


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ight bet... just dont troll on me when im there... hahahahaha hows the weed down there? lots seeded landrace sativas i take it? any real dank?


not too many people grow outdoors here. to humid. too many bugs. this is the rainforest dude. shit comes crawling outta there that would literally laugh at you if you sprayed it with azamax. haha.

plenty of good indoor grows here though. i do some pretty dank shit.

View attachment 2182057 View attachment 2182058 View attachment 2182059 View attachment 2182060

i promise. no trolling. you'd be so fucked up you wouldn't notice anyway.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> so are you being serious???


You better jump on that!


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> looks like we got the same barber... lol


looks like u guys are related as well...lol

ur just less tan...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> looks like we got the same barber... lol


haha, fuck yea. keep it tight. lol. i started in high school and just kept going with it. i was a wrestler so having short hair was a must.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> You better jump on that!


only if you come with... lol


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> looks like u guys are related as well...lol
> 
> ur just less tan...


my momz always said my daddy got around.... lolzzz


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> so are you being serious???


bro, you wanna come down and smoke some dope. decemeber to april is fishing season. got 3 tournaments, christmas and new years, and semana santa. besides those times i'm game to entertain anyone. and i got no problem going fishing. i'm on the water 80-100 days a year as is. i don't need an excuse to take the boats out.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> only if you come with... lol


I need a vacation.  I am so over-worked. I've actually been logged into work since 10am.


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> haha, fuck yea. keep it tight. lol. i started in high school and just kept going with it. i was a wrestler so having short hair was a must.


thats wassup... lol im just going bald myself.... see like daddy thats fuckers hairline got around too.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;s4nWy8pmIM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4nWy8pmIM4[/video]


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I need a vacation.  I am so over-worked. I've actually been logged into work since 10am.


lol ima be on vacation for hopefully the remainder of my life.... the prop 215 way!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> bro, you wanna come down and smoke some dope. decemeber to april is fishing season. got 3 tournaments, christmas and new years, and semana santa. besides those times i'm game to entertain anyone. and i got no problem going fishing. i'm on the water 80-100 days a year as is. i don't need an excuse to take the boats out.


how's the surf down there? and what time of year is it pumping? I'd love to take a surf trip sometime


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how's the surf down there? and what time of year is it pumping? I'd love to take a surf trip sometime


be careful when "surfing" with da doc here..


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>


close carne, thats a wahoo though. they look like barracuda and you often catch them a lot together when fishing reef edges. barracuda don't get that big though. not that i've ever seen.

estuve tan cerca mae, que buena nota. pura vida.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> be careful when "surfing" with da doc here..


stfu!! lol


----------



## MsJazzy (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol ima be on vacation for hopefully the remainder of my life.... the prop 215 way!


Must be nice.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how's the surf down there? and what time of year is it pumping? I'd love to take a surf trip sometime


surfing is amazing. i've tried it a few times but not really my thing. the season is now though. the end of fishing season till about august usually. some huge swells. check out places like playa hermosa, jaco, nosario, and pavones. pavones is the longest breaking left in the world i think. tube it for a couple hundred yards. lol. surf spots everywhere here. amazing surfing.


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> stfu!! lol


hahahahhahahahahahaha go get a job ya beach bum!!! lmmfao


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> stfu!! lol


seriously, youtube pavones, costa rica. fucking insane.


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Must be nice.



i hope so... im moving from far has hell to get in on this.... ima be by the inland empire/orange county area... hope it has something to offer you know


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> seriously, youtube pavones, costa rica. fucking insane.


he was talking to me there chief.... say man are you micronesian like da doc? or are you some kind of latino?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i hope so... im moving from far has hell to get in on this.... ima be by the inland empire/orange county area... hope it has something to offer you know


fuck that bro!! start stacking loot and live like a king in central america for the rest of your life. so fucking cheap here. the mountains are littered with retired drug runners. all living the dream in their mc mansions.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> he was talking to me there chief.... say man are you micronesian like da doc? or are you some kind of latino?


I ain't micronesian!!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i hope so... im moving from far has hell to get in on this.... ima be by the inland empire/orange county area... hope it has something to offer you know


Orange County is a nice area.. Definitely has a lot of money.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> fuck that bro!! start stacking loot and live like a king in central america for the rest of your life. so fucking cheap here. the mountains are littered with retired drug runners. all living the dream in their mc mansions.


theexpress got about 8k*lol* saved up already stuffed in his matress next to his waterpistol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> he was talking to me there chief.... say man are you micronesian like da doc? or are you some kind of latino?


i know. i just needed to quote him so he knew i was talking to him.

half black, half white.


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> fuck that bro!! start stacking loot and live like a king in central america for the rest of your life. so fucking cheap here. the mountains are littered with retired drug runners. all living the dream in their mc mansions.


lol how far will 25k take me? would u be willing to mule bricks across da border for me?


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> theexpress got about 8k*lol* saved up already stuffed in his matress next to his waterpistol


and a bag of hot cheetos


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> theexpress got about 8k*lol* saved up already stuffed in his matress next to his waterpistol


fuck yea!!! hahahahah! that's hilarious.

....it was more like $5k...


p.s. i know, i know...there were a gang of 50's in there bro!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> fuck yea!!! hahahahah! that's hilarious.
> 
> ....it was more like $5k...
> 
> ...


lol!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol how far will 25k take me? would u be willing to mule bricks across da border for me?


$1500 a month you could live REAL comfortable. gonna cost you some setup money though. gotta get a car and do some purchases.

lol...do i look like i need to mule shit across the border?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> lol...do i look like i need to mule shit across the border?


I know right?! lol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

i'll give you a job express. i'll put you in charge of setting up all my forum trolling accounts...haha


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> $1500 a month you could live REAL comfortable. gonna cost you some setup money though. gotta get a car and do some purchases.
> 
> lol...do i look like i need to mule shit across the border?


well if you could find me a "job" there say 2g us equivalency a month... and not one "where i wouldnt be considered a "enemy" of the next competing cartel"... 

then... im there... and u've just got yourself a very valuable partner...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> well if you could find me a "job" there say 2g us equivalency a month... and not one "where i wouldnt be considered a "enemy" of the next competing cartel"...
> 
> then... im there... and u've just got yourself a very valuable partner...


what are good at? can you speak spanish?


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

lamentablamente solo un poco...

can read and understand alot of it... just all of the different dialects that kinda are difficult to follow...

so perhaps not "that valuable" thats why i said only 2g's US...


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> fuck yea!!! hahahahah! that's hilarious.
> 
> ....it was more like $5k...
> 
> ...


there was a gaaaaang of fifties!!!!!! in there!!!!!! BRO!!!! lol


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol!!


dont laff i let ur sister count it...


----------



## KushXOJ (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'll give you a job express. i'll put you in charge of setting up all my forum trolling accounts...haha


That should keep him pretty busy


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> That should keep him pretty busy


yeah forreal....


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

and seeing how the balboa is identical in conversion rate to the dollar... id say thats fair por mes (no por ano)... 

even for physical labor...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

see how bad the economy is in the us... that people living inside of its draconian borders are even willing to live and look outside of the country for work...


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> what are good at? can you speak spanish?



si tu madre pinche perra... lol


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> see how bad the economy is in the us... that people living inside of its draconian borders are even willing to live and look outside of the country for work...


I was trying to brainstorm a decent way to make a living with an internet business, then moving to spain...Their economy is in the shitter, but if you have stable income, you can reap the benefits


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

Man, I love this song, let the weird looking stripper dance...What do you guys think, Thai sex change? Ladyboy? Or just sorta manish?

[video=youtube;OlIjq5WAEps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlIjq5WAEps[/video]


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

well after being up for like 2 fuckin days.. i think its time i go mimi's.... goodnite everyone.. ima prolly sleep for like the next 15 hours olol


----------



## MsJazzy (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> see how bad the economy is in the us... that people living inside of its draconian borders are even willing to live and look outside of the country for work...


Yeah our country is in the shit..


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

ahhh... spain... one of the most beautiful landscaped countries... 

got even a desert landscape as well...


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> ahhh... spain... one of the most beautiful landscaped countries...
> 
> got even a desert landscape as well...


Yep, and cheap houses out in the middle of nowhere...Decent climate for growing, and lax attitude towards marijuana.


----------



## atidd11 (May 24, 2012)

Central america sounds nice express and scooby!!


----------



## atidd11 (May 24, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Yeah our country is in the shit..


The south will rise again and all will be fine!!


----------



## chrishydro (May 24, 2012)

Got this one off facebook, lol, would not be good at all.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> and seeing how the balboa is identical in conversion rate to the dollar... id say thats fair por mes (no por ano)...
> 
> even for physical labor...


we're talking costa rica though. the colon.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Yeah our country is in the shit..


the u.s. is shit. just different strokes for different folks. it suits some people. and for those it doesn't they should do something about it or learn to make the best of a bad situation till they can do somthing about it. i'm 35 years old. i moved down here 8 years ago without a clue how to speak spanish and maybe enough money to last me a year or two.


----------



## atidd11 (May 24, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> Got this one off facebook, lol, would not be good at all.


So sketchy..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 24, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Yeah our country is in the shit..


We left Vietnam over thirty years ago.


----------



## atidd11 (May 24, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> We left Vietnam over thirty years ago.


Fukin vietkong mother fuckers


----------



## MsJazzy (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> ahhh... spain... one of the most beautiful landscaped countries...
> 
> got even a desert landscape as well...


I want to go to Spain to paint.. looks amazing there.


----------



## atidd11 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## atidd11 (May 24, 2012)

and this is what im smokin on!! Grand daddy


----------



## MsJazzy (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> the u.s. is shit. just different strokes for different folks. it suits some people. and for those it doesn't they should do something about it or learn to make the best of a bad situation till they can do somthing about it. i'm 35 years old. i moved down here 8 years ago without a clue how to speak spanish and maybe enough money to last me a year or two.


It's not a matter of whether or not the US suits me.. The american dream has been ruined, the entire platform of the government needs to change before it ever changes and we don't see it really changing anytime soon.. It's more of a question of whether or not this is a society where do ppl really want to raise their children in anymore.


----------



## atidd11 (May 24, 2012)

But what makes america so dangerous? Sure rhere are dangerous parts but its really ur decision. Im not gonna raise my kids in compton or miami ya kno lol drugs and gangs but there are parts that arent insane!!


----------



## atidd11 (May 24, 2012)

I agree the amrican dream has changed but what did u expect! It changed and now its no longer the american dream its the dream really has nothing to do with being "american" and sure ppls morals change. All the god damn immagrants and arent helping much. Its a matter of who ya know not what youve done!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 24, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> But what makes america so dangerous? Sure rhere are dangerous parts but its really ur decision. Im not gonna raise my kids in compton or miami ya kno lol drugs and gangs but there are parts that arent insane!!


Violence and crime are not what I was implying.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> It's not a matter of whether or not the US suits me.. The american dream has been ruined, the entire platform of the government needs to change before it ever changes and we don't see it really changing anytime soon.. It's more of a question of whether or not this is a society where do ppl really want to raise their children in anymore.


i love the U.S. and will always be an American. you just have to think of the world globally. just like many americans are now moving to different states because of the mmj laws you need to viewing the world as a possibility. 30 years ago very few people lived "abroad" as opposed to now. you are never going to find the "perfect" country anywhere you go. but you can find one that suits you more than your current one if you are unhappy. central america has its drawbacks as well. for me though it works. something about waking up to the beach everyday and being able to wear shorts and flipflops anywhere i go. lol.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> and this is what im smokin on!! Grand daddy


thats some DANK right there. nice!

stop biting your fingernails...lol


----------



## MsJazzy (May 24, 2012)

I am going to leave the topic of politics alone, it really gets me heated up and it's too early for all of that..Only thing I will say, is that we live in a country where millionaires hoard money, our politicians are eating out of their hands, corporations are treated as people, all the while our heads are buried in the middle-eastern sands. It's all about money.. Got to go help a friend paint their pool!! Have a great day.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 24, 2012)

I am moving to Sweden.. or maybe back to Canada.. I am not Canadian.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I am going to leave the topic of politics alone, it really gets me heated up and it's too early for all of that..Only thing I will say, is that we live in a country where millionaires hoard money, our politicians are eating out of their hands, corporations are treated as people, all the while our heads are buried in the middle-eastern sands. It's all about money.. Got to go help a friend paint their pool!! Have a great day.


well, you have a point there. it is a corrupt system. have a nice day jazzy.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 24, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I am going to leave the topic of politics alone, it really gets me heated up and it's too early for all of that..Only thing I will say, is that we live in a country where millionaires hoard money, our politicians are eating out of their hands, corporations are treated as people, all the while our heads are buried in the middle-eastern sands. It's all about money.. Got to go help a friend paint their pool!! Have a great day.


There's room at the top they're telling you still...but first you must learn to smile as you kill.


----------



## atidd11 (May 24, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I am moving to Sweden.. or maybe back to Canada.. I am not Canadian.


What u waitin for?! Be gone


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i love the U.S. and will always be an American. you just have to think of the world globally. just like many americans are now moving to different states because of the mmj laws you need to viewing the world as a possibility. 30 years ago very few people lived "abroad" as opposed to now. you are never going to find the "perfect" country anywhere you go. but you can find one that suits you more than your current one if you are unhappy. central america has its drawbacks as well. for me though it works. something about waking up to the beach everyday and being able to wear shorts and flipflops anywhere i go. lol.
> 
> View attachment 2182442


damn dude. nice beach. where is everybody? it's empty!!my kind of beach


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn dude. nice beach. where is everybody? it's empty!!my kind of beach


that's one of the better surf spots on the area. huge undertow though so not too many swimmers. the surfers are all a little further up the beach in front of the bars and restaurants. this is toward the end where it's all private residences and condos. no where for their ladies to get drinks and stuff. haha. that right is probably a nice 5-6' wave. hard to tell in the pic.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 24, 2012)

Damn Scooby you got me jonesing for Costa Rica. I almost retired in Mexico but after three months my dad had health issues and returned to the states. I am having passport issues or I would be down in your neck of the woods next month. I really want to go to Costa Rica to scope out moving there. I just need to convince the wife. 

What's the risk involved with a small personal indoor grow? 

I hate shoes and socks. I need to get out of here. Rats are eating each other in this cage.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> Damn Scooby you got me jonesing for Costa Rica. I almost retired in Mexico but after three months my dad had health issues and returned to the states. I am having passport issues or I would be down in your neck of the woods next month. I really want to go to Costa Rica to scope out moving there. I just need to convince the wife.
> 
> What's the risk involved with a small personal indoor grow?
> 
> I hate shoes and socks. I need to get out of here. Rats are eating each other in this cage.


what up buddy? sounds like you have the same wardrobe as me. lol

small personal indoor grows are no problem at all here. the real key in Costa Rica is just not letting anyone know. not your neighbor or your friends or anyone. the country just might be the gossip capital of the world. and by the time it got out you would be pablo escobar with a coke lab in your backyard within a week. just invites a ton of problems. doing a small 1000-2000w grow in a room or some tents is totally fine though. just don't let anyone know.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> what up buddy? sounds like you have the same wardrobe as me. lol
> 
> small personal indoor grows are no problem at all here. the real key in Costa Rica is just not letting anyone know. not your neighbor or your friends or anyone. the country just might be the gossip capital of the world. and by the time it got out you would be pablo escobar with a coke lab in your backyard within a week. just invites a ton of problems. doing a small 1000-2000w grow in a room or some tents is totally fine though. just don't let anyone know.


Cool!! I am very content with even a couple 400's. No problems with the silence. Just don't want to end up in prison for a couple plants. Mexico would be a bad place to get popped in. Plus the power was too unreliable. 

Yep, shorts and bare foot is my style. I have to wear a tank top as I got chubby sitting in a studio all day. The healthier food and exercise down there would take the weight off though. 

Love your boats. I used to do Mako tournaments out of Marina Del Rey CA a few years back. Spent a few years on Puget Sound chasing salmon too. I bet you have a blast fishing down there.

Any income opportunities for an ex pat? My wife is eligible for her smallish pension this fall. If I could supplement it a bit for a couple years we could be good to go.

I'm jealous.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

Getting ready to harvest last year.


----------



## Lady.J (May 24, 2012)

^^^lmao...fuckin love it


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

were is jazzy with her sexy self...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> were is jazzy with her sexy self...


said she went to help a friend paint her pool.

it's fucking pouring here today. i'm not leaving the house. smoke a ton a dope and watch some new movies i got.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Getting ready to harvest last year.


that is AWESOME!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> Cool!! I am very content with even a couple 400's. No problems with the silence. Just don't want to end up in prison for a couple plants. Mexico would be a bad place to get popped in. Plus the power was too unreliable.
> 
> Yep, shorts and bare foot is my style. I have to wear a tank top as I got chubby sitting in a studio all day. The healthier food and exercise down there would take the weight off though.
> 
> ...


couple 400's would be no issue at all. electricity is a little expensive here (about $0.20 per kWh) and sometimes unreliable. nothing a hot temp/hot strike box and a surge processor won't fix though. you get a lot of voltage drops and spikes; power goes out a few times a week. usually for an hour or so. ways around that though if you got the cash for a standby generator or UPS system.

it is clean living down here. i lost a lot of weight when i moved here and it's easy to keep off. you always have an active lifestyle and you eat so healthy. tons of local produce along with a lot of fish and chicken.

those boats are my babies. that 51' was the boat i really learned to sportfish on. then the owner fell on hard financial times and i was able to buy it pretty cheap. i sent her back to the U.S. and got a complete remodel done on her. I had always been against owning them cause they are a huge financial commitment but i'm really happy i did finally buy her. i got tha 64' delivered at the end of 2010. that's my tournament boat for the most part. she's the one that travels back to the U.S. and the Bahamas for tournament season.

plenty of income opportunities for expats here. just gotta find your niche. always helps to know some spanish. a lot depends on where you are in the country as well. the more remote then the more slef reliant you need to be. tons of americans here that are always looking for property managers or office employees. doesn't pay much usually but $1000-$1500 a month for 25-30 hour weeks isn't bad. always helps if you are able to do something on your own though. find a market or business and run with it. with the economy like it is it's been tough the last few years for a lot of guys. less and less offices and a lot of people moving back to the U.S.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> were is jazzy with her sexy self...


I was helping a gf paint her pool. I am covered in blue paint~~!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> said she went to help a friend paint her pool.


You mean fence?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 24, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You mean fence?


somebody needs to put a bra on Jack...


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> couple 400's would be no issue at all. electricity is a little expensive here (about $0.20 per kWh) and sometimes unreliable. nothing a hot temp/hot strike box and a surge processor won't fix though. you get a lot of voltage drops and spikes; power goes out a few times a week. usually for an hour or so. ways around that though if you got the cash for a standby generator or UPS system.
> 
> it is clean living down here. i lost a lot of weight when i moved here and it's easy to keep off. you always have an active lifestyle and you eat so healthy. tons of local produce along with a lot of fish and chicken.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I am going to go downtown and see if I can't work out my passport issues. I actually have the ability to leave work for a week and a half the end of June. I really want to get down there. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

Yo 818...you an SFV man?


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Yo 818...you an SFV man?


Yep. I live in Sun Valley and work in Burbank. Are you in the valley?


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

Close enough, Officially I'm 310, but I went to high school in Reseda, and vocational school in Hollywood.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 24, 2012)

Scooby,

I pm'd you. I have a few questions about Costa Rica. It looks like my passport is a go with some dough. Yeah!!


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> Scooby,
> 
> I pm'd you. I have a few questions about Costa Rica. It looks like my passport is a go with some dough. Yeah!!


Be carefull bringing back the 'package' for scooby!

peace
doublejj


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 24, 2012)

i actually have a picture of me grabbing a bull by its horns , ill post it later like within a week .


----------



## MediMaryUser (May 24, 2012)

woah i thought this was new not old lol


----------



## sunni (May 24, 2012)

if thats you theres no way in hell your over 18


----------



## RC7 (May 24, 2012)

sunni said:


> if thats you theres no way in hell your over 18


lol thats not him its an old picture of this kid on youtube... pruane or some shit


----------



## KushXOJ (May 24, 2012)

Fin shaggy said:


> finally a face pic from me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you really make a profile to troll Finshaggy ?
Wow.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 24, 2012)

Don't feed the troll


----------



## Josh3235 (May 24, 2012)

He is a wannabe troll. All he is doing is this.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)




----------



## thump easy (May 24, 2012)

hahahaha
this is fucken funny mabe cuz im baked


----------



## theexpress (May 24, 2012)

sunni said:


> if thats you theres no way in hell your over 18


get em girllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll lol


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 24, 2012)

Me having a bad day


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> we're talking costa rica though. the colon.



LOL whoops thought i saw panama back there... lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> we're talking costa rica through the colon.


I could not resist. I can feel Zeus balancing and squinting ... cn


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> we're talking costa rica though. the colon.






cannabineer said:


> I could not resist. I can feel Zeus balancing and squinting ... cn




pic borrowed from UB from the bagel toaster thread... 






zeus aiming right for the "colon" LOL hahaha...


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

What a day!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> What a day!!!!


sit back. let me rub your feet while i run you a bath.

tell me all about it.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> sit back. let me rub your feet


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> sit back. let me rub your feet while i run you a bath.
> 
> tell me all about it.


LOL.. yeah, whatever!


----------



## konagirl420 (May 25, 2012)

lmfao


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> sit back. let me rub your feet while i run you a bath.
> 
> tell me all about it.


when rainbow gets back you're gonna have some explaining to do!


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


>


Why does he look happy??? lol


----------



## KushXOJ (May 25, 2012)

Fuck it ....I'm legal 
That goes for the feds and the cougars out there


----------



## KushXOJ (May 25, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Why does he look happy??? lol


Foot fetish ?
That's his little piece of heaven on earth


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Foot fetish ?
> That's his little piece of heaven on earth


That's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Fuck it ....I'm legal
> That goes for the feds and the cougars out there



haha, nice! "the cougers out there" ...lmao


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> That's what I was thinking, too.


hey jazzy...you never answered my question earlier about the painting.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey jazzy...you never answered my question earlier about the painting.


Oh, I didn't see it? What's the question?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Oh, I didn't see it? What's the question?


you showed us the painting you had just finished for a buyer. i wanted to know what something like that sells for?


----------



## KushXOJ (May 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> haha, nice! "the cougers out there" ...lmao


Had to throw that out there just incase we got any "Sugar Mama's " lurking


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Had to throw that out there just incase we got any "Sugar Mama's " lurking


once you go black(card) you never go back...


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> you showed us the painting you had just finished for a buyer. i wanted to know what something like that sells for?


Ohh that one. Well, it depends, if it's custom I charge more. Also, the medium used such as oil or acrylic effects the cost also. Something of that size done entirely in oil I'd charge $350 (if it's _not _commissioned). If I did a mixed medial of oil _and _acrylic, then $275ish. Oh, that piece was a 20"Wx30"Lx1.5"D


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 25, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Ohh that one. Well, it depends, if it's custom I charge more. Also, the medium used such as oil or acrylic effects the cost also. Something of that size done entirely in oil I'd charge $350 (if it's _not _commissioned). If I did a mixed medial of oil _and _acrylic, then $275ish. Oh, that piece was a 20"Wx30"Lx1.5"D


Ever try digital? Would save money on supplies (paint n canvases n such). Also, much more control over the product, imo.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Ohh that one. Well, it depends, if it's custom I charge more. Also, the medium used such as oil or acrylic effects the cost also. Something of that size done entirely in oil I'd charge $350 (if it's _not _commissioned). If I did a mixed medial of oil _and _acrylic, then $275ish. Oh, that piece was a 20"Wx30"Lx1.5"D


nice. thanks for getting back to me. just asked cause i see a lot of paintings like that down here. more wildlife, all oil though. some really great artists too. i've gotten a few for my houses. i'll send you some pics when i get a chance.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 25, 2012)

I do a little bit of drawing myself 
I'm no professional but I would like some input on my work.
What do u think ?
















Be honest ....


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I do a little bit of drawing myself
> I'm no professional but I would like some input on my work.
> What do u think ?
> 
> ...



fuck kush!! been a while since i laughed so hard it made me cry. thank you bro. hilarious.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Ever try digital? Would save money on supplies (paint n canvases n such). Also, much more control over the product, imo.


By digital, do you mean photographs of fine art? Or actually creating pieces via a digital software? I don't know if it would be the same for me..? I paint with knives because I love texture.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> nice. thanks for getting back to me. just asked cause i see a lot of paintings like that down here. more wildlife, all oil though. some really great artists too. i've gotten a few for my houses. i'll send you some pics when i get a chance.


Interesting.. Ok.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> By digital, do you mean photographs of fine art? Or actually creating pieces via a digital software? I don't know if it would be the same for me..? I paint with knives because I love texture.


did you do the one in your avatar? that would be my favorite so far. really like the color on the vase and the contrast between the vase, table, and wall. sweet job.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> did you do the one in your avatar? that would be my favorite so far. really like the color on the vase and the contrast between the vase, table, and wall. sweet job.


Yes I did. Thank you!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

so i have decided to do a contest. i'm not sure what the contest or rules will be. still checking on site rules to see what i can and can't do. but it's gonna be BIG!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (May 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> so i have decided to do a contest. i'm not sure what the contest or rules will be. still checking on site rules to see what i can and can't do. but it's gonna be BIG!!!



I don't even care what the contest is gonna be. I'M IN !! I love winning free shit haha


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I don't even care what the contest is gonna be. I'M IN !! I love winning free shit haha


this is gonna be a MONSTER!!! maybe the biggest prize ever given on any cannibus forum.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

link >>> *https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/531554-need-ideas-contest-riu.html*


----------



## Lady.J (May 25, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Fuck it ....I'm legal
> That goes for the feds and the cougars out there


Handsome


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Fuck it ....I'm legal
> That goes for the feds and the cougars out there


I see you rock'n the Rojo bro, what's your set?
Wes'side!

peace
doublejj


----------



## konagirl420 (May 25, 2012)

Lol so great


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2012)

I'm in this pic somewhere
View attachment 2183867


----------



## 323cheezy (May 25, 2012)

ohhh yaymy turn...
Me at the the soler eclipse..

Ill spare yallthe topless pics..lol


----------



## konagirl420 (May 25, 2012)

Yay whats up cheesy?


----------



## 323cheezy (May 25, 2012)

Growing the weed like usual...
just started a new journal2032 and finished the other one.. XXX og (2012 grow) ...
Been smokingmucho.. to say the least..


----------



## konagirl420 (May 25, 2012)

Very good very good  we are doing much the same !! And been running a few projects too


----------



## konagirl420 (May 25, 2012)

I will have to take a look a your journal


----------



## 323cheezy (May 25, 2012)

i would like that ...been kinda slow lately ...
But i have a couple other journals around the net...so im pretty busy ...
It like a day job..lol


----------



## BigJon (May 25, 2012)

Fuck it. I figure its all good as long as you dont post pics of your face AND meds at the same time.






By biggs34 at 2012-05-25


----------



## 323cheezy (May 25, 2012)

Why say so i doit all the time...


----------



## Tenner (May 25, 2012)

^ Sickness indeed mate


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2012)

BigJon said:


> Fuck it. I figure its all good as long as you dont post pics of your face AND meds at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, do you still have my watch?

peace
doublejj


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

I am LOVING the new Jason Mraz CD. I have some new cover songs for open mic Wednesday nights!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2012)

BigJon said:


> Fuck it. I figure its all good as long as you dont post pics of your face AND meds at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was gooood slick.. good to see other dudes rockjin da mr.clean look!!!!! keep it pimpin


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I am LOVING the new Jason Mraz CD. I have some new cover songs for open mic Wednesday nights!!!



theexpress is singing "...i'm yours..." right now jazzy. can you hear him?


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> theexpress is singing "...i'm yours..." right now jazzy. can you hear him?


thats my baby girl right there jo!!!! for mizzjazzyy


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats my baby girl right there jo!!!! for mizzjazzyy


bust out a youtube video. you singing some "slow jams." you need to serenade her. that would do the trick!


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> bust out a youtube video. you singing some "slow jams." you need to serenade her. that would do the trick!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wTp7H5Sd58


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2012)

da hommie chi fucking with the powder again!!!! who da fuck needs sleep!!! ill sleep when im dead!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wTp7H5Sd58


lmfao.."love in yo mouth" how that did not win a grammy i don't know.


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2012)

thats what im sayin


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats my baby girl right there jo!!!! for mizzjazzyy


YES!!! So. When are we hanging out? ;D


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> theexpress is singing "...i'm yours..." right now jazzy. can you hear him?


Shuttup. lol.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

Hey I think if you type in "Sarah's Song" on youtube, it's my ex .. He wrote that song for me and performed in the Bay Area at a song competition a year and a half ago.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Hey I think if you type in "Sarah's Song" on youtube, it's my ex .. He wrote that song for me and performed in the Bay Area at a song competition a year and a half ago.



Oh by Justin.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Hey I think if you type in "Sarah's Song" on youtube, it's my ex .. He wrote that song for me and performed in the Bay Area at a song competition a year and a half ago.


yea..he's gay....


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 25, 2012)

I guess you stopped turning things around for him.
[video=youtube;C3NzSnXZl2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3NzSnXZl2A[/video]


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I guess you stopped turning things around for him.


Hahaha god.. I can't watch that video.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> yea..he's gay....



He's something alright.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

theexpress is much better looking than that dude...plus, he'll sing you "love in yo mouth" all night girl. what! YEA!! ok.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> theexpress is much better looking than that dude...plus, he'll sing you "love in yo mouth" all night girl. what! YEA!! ok.


All I have to say to that is, typical.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> All I have to say to that is, typical.


hey...just horsing around.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 25, 2012)

How's the zebra dragon coming along?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

here's a few...


dupont estate in cuba


smoking a real habano in cuba 



2 of my dogs 
View attachment 2184778  


where you'll find me most mornings




back when i played ball for the yankees...



cruising the pearl islands in panama with friends



making blueberry muffins at my buddies apt.



dolphins in honduras



wrecked on mushrooms in amsterdam wandering the streets
 


horsing around in costa rica


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> YES!!! So. When are we hanging out? ;D


lol im moving to cali tommorow.. if u can cook and clean u can move in!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol im moving to cali tommorow.. if u can cook and clean u can move in!


oooo! that's gonna get her fired up.


----------



## theexpress (May 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> oooo! that's gonna get her fired up.



wait till she feels what my tounge can do G


----------



## cannofbliss (May 26, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Hahaha god.. I can't watch that video.



i cant either... and sorry to say... well he's not very good at playing the guitar, nor can he sing very well either... 

ummm... yeah... i guess you must have liked him for "other" talents... 

just sayin...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

lol yo chi, fix ur game up lol. you might be able to snag her still.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Hey I think if you type in "Sarah's Song" on youtube, it's my ex .. He wrote that song for me and performed in the Bay Area at a song competition a year and a half ago.


Riiigghhhtt.. that song is yours 

Which one is it? I wanna judge your ex.


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol yo chi, fix ur game up lol. you might be able to snag her still.


yessssss tell me all about women o great pimp lolol w/e man


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2012)

i was just fucking with her tryna be funny.... trust me i can be super charming...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

Dude I was just playing man.. I'm sure your 5k was enough to snag her


----------



## Lady.J (May 26, 2012)

Scooby...I just wanted to say that you can't look rebellious flicking off the camera while making blueberry muffins...just saying  lol j/k! I love your labs, the chocolate one is especially gorgeous


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dude I was just playing man.. I'm sure your 5k was enough to snag her


get yo big "i think you snagged her with your 8k face ass" on lol


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2012)

sup with some picture lovely ladies???? mzjazzy, sunni, april.... looking in your directions


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2012)

ahhhh man i gottta stop doing coke like this... havent slept for shit past few days... oo well least ill sleep good on the train... and i got a nbig ass bottle of brandy too... its over with jack!!


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> as soon as he wakes up and gets a few key bumps in him theexpress will be all over you girl.


she is hella good looking true... but im still not over missjazzy... she fine has fuck and highly inteligent.... and from what i can see a very gifted artist...


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2012)

ur sooo cute i just wanna bite u!!!!!


----------



## Corso312 (May 26, 2012)

you played for the yanks for real? how long man? in the minors or did ya see the bigs?


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 26, 2012)

DOIN WORK! ....literally. Me (left) and my best friend busting up a concrete Koi Pond at work last summer.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> you played for the yanks for real? how long man? in the minors or did ya see the bigs?


no dude...lmao...that was just a joke man. i'm a huge yankees fan and have been my whole life. that's a pic of alex rodriguez. i go home every year for the last yanks vs. red sox series.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Scooby...I just wanted to say that you can't look rebellious flicking off the camera while making blueberry muffins...just saying  lol j/k! I love your labs, the chocolate one is especially gorgeous


damn...you caught me lady j.


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> DOIN WORK! ....literally. Me (left) and my best friend busting up a concrete Koi Pond at work last summer.


I've been digging a hole in my mother-in-laws back yard for a whlie now. Poor woman thinks it's a koi pond!

peace
doublejj


----------



## KushXOJ (May 26, 2012)

doublejj said:


> i've been digging a hole in my mother-in-laws back yard for a whlie now. Poor woman thinks it's a koi pond!
> 
> Peace
> doublejj


lmao .......


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 26, 2012)

doublejj said:


> i've been digging a hole in my mother-in-laws back yard for a whlie now. Poor woman thinks it's a koi pond!
> 
> Peace
> doublejj



hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 26, 2012)

doublejj said:


> I've been digging a hole in my mother-in-laws back yard for a whlie now. Poor woman thinks it's a koi pond!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


dont forget the concrete


----------



## KushXOJ (May 26, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> damn...you caught me lady j.


I was gonna say something about that pic hahaha....nice save flipping off the camera


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I was gonna say something about that pic hahaha....nice save flipping off the camera


baking makes you more of a man!! lol


----------



## Lady.J (May 26, 2012)

^^^ That is true though. Am always impressed with a man who can cook...and no I'm not talking about some bangin' ramen noodles or hamburger helper


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2012)

circa 1980's. 
My 'Pablo Escobar' days!lol!

peace
doublejj


----------



## KushXOJ (May 26, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> ^^^ That is true though. Am always impressed with a man who can cook...and no I'm not talking about some bangin' ramen noodles or hamburger helper


I make a mean bowl of frosted flakes


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

doublejj said:


> circa 1980's.
> My 'Pablo Escobar' days!lol!
> 
> peace
> doublejj



that's back in the days of "J" hooks when it was still ok to kill billfish. knowadays we try and release them all.


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> that's back in the days of "J" hooks when it was still ok to kill billfish. knowadays we try and release them all.


I only kept one sailfish to mount on the wall. The other one died at the boat, before we could release it. 
I also caught a striped marlin that day!

peace
doublejj


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

doublejj said:


> I only kept one sailfish to mount on the wall. The other one died at the boat, before we could release it.
> I also caught a striped marlin that day!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


where is that? cabo?

we get a lot of striped marlin down here too. they don't get big like blue and black marlin but they are super aggressive. ton of fun to catch. really pretty fish too. still count as a marlin in the tournaments. lol. white marlin are even smaller but you only catch them up off the eastern seaboard.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 26, 2012)

I wonder if those guys realize how close to death they really were standing next to those lethal tree trunks of yours.  




doublejj said:


> circa 1980's.
> My 'Pablo Escobar' days!lol!
> 
> peace
> doublejj


----------



## MsJazzy (May 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> she is hella good looking true... but im still not over missjazzy... she fine has fuck and highly inteligent.... and from what i can see a very gifted artist...


Who me?? Thanks punkin.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

here's a cool video that a buddy of mine did. it really shows you how billfish feed and why sportfishing has become all about "bait and switch" in the last few years. if you type in "dredge cam" on youtube there are a bunch more from other guys.

[video=youtube;tuhfpBPb06U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuhfpBPb06U[/video]


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> where is that? cabo?
> 
> we get a lot of striped marlin down here too. they don't get big like blue and black marlin but they are super aggressive. ton of fun to catch. really pretty fish too. still count as a marlin in the tournaments. lol. white marlin are even smaller but you only catch them up off the eastern seaboard.


That's Acapulco bro

peace
doublejj


----------



## MsJazzy (May 26, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> DOIN WORK! ....literally. Me (left) and my best friend busting up a concrete Koi Pond at work last summer.


I love koi ponds!!! My parents had one when I was high school!! Our fish got soooo big, but it was a lot of maintenance keeping the water balanced etc..


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> she is hella good looking true... but im still not over missjazzy... she fine has fuck and highly inteligent.... and from what i can see a very gifted artist...


here you go buddy...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

doublejj said:


> That's Acapulco bro
> 
> peace
> doublejj


close...haha. i figured somewhere around there. striped marlin are only found in a few places.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 26, 2012)

I don't get it.. If the republicans don't want women having abortions then why the FUCK are they opposing the coverage for contraception? Does this make any sense? I really don't see the logic, someone help me.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

those were the days back then huh doublejj? you could get a nice boat for a full day on the water for a few hundred bucks. oceans were't completely depleted of everything by commercial fishing boats. nowadays you can't leave the dock on a decent boat for less that $1500.


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2012)

This was Cabo
I caught & released a striped marlin, from this boat, the day this picture was taken. 
That thng must have pulled us 5 miles!
No chair, stand-up style.
I was fishng for dorado from a skiff with live mackerel
Heady days!

peace
doublejj


----------



## theexpress (May 26, 2012)

california bound........... about that time....


----------



## MsJazzy (May 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> california bound........... about that time....


Yay!!!  Travel safe.


----------



## 323cheezy (May 26, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I don't get it.. If the republicans don't want women having abortions then why the FUCK are they opposing the coverage for contraception? Does this make any sense? I really don't see the logic, someone help me.


Republicans want to have there cake and eat it too..

I guess you could say contraception and abortion are two different things..
The reps dont wanna pay for anything , contraception or abortion....


----------



## MsJazzy (May 26, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Republicans want to have there cake and eat it too..
> 
> I guess you could say contraception and abortion are two different things..
> The reps dont wanna pay for anything , contraception or abortion....


I get that, totally, but they aren't going to come out and say that they don't want to pay for either.. As for Abortion goes, they claim it's murder, which you and I know they could really care less and it's about money. So, what lies are they giving to back up this irony? Really, I am just bitching.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I don't get it.. If the republicans don't want women having abortions then why the FUCK are they opposing the coverage for contraception? Does this make any sense? I really don't see the logic, someone help me.


20 years ago, it was not controversial for hw bush to praise planned parenthood or for romney to cut them a $150 donation. but the GOP is becoming more and more extreme, and extremists of any stripe get their rocks off on controlling women.


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I don't get it.. If the republicans don't want women having abortions then why the FUCK are they opposing the coverage for contraception? Does this make any sense? I really don't see the logic, someone help me.


Because were suppose to be good little submissive women that keep are legs crossed until some big strong man decides we are worthy of their slavery, aka breedig their children and folding their shit stained underpants 
Don't look for logic, the word has yet to be intoduced into this debate.

But they pay for viagara........ Cause heaven forbid a man can't blow his load, then bitch about the "slut" he just begged to pound, wow this is a fucked up world.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

How true very sad but true !


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> Because were suppose to be good little submissive women that keep are legs crossed until some big strong man decides we are worthy of their slavery, aka breedig their children and folding their shit stained underpants
> Don't look for logic, the word has yet to be intoduced into this debate.
> 
> But they pay for viagara........ Cause heaven forbid a man can't blow his load, then bitch about the "slut" he just begged to pound, wow this is a fucked up world.


oh shit...april's pissed at a man! watch out.

come sit on the couch april and tell me all about it.

p.s. don't judge all guys based on a few douchebags.


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> oh shit...april's pissed at a man! watch out.
> 
> come sit on the couch april and tell me all about it.
> 
> p.s. don't judge all guys based on a few douchebags.


LOL i swear i need a mandatory sarcasm icon that follows all of my comments.

No not angry with any men, just pointing out how some asshats think 

I never judge people, i always try to get to know them, and understand their opinions. To disagree with somone only causes them to feel the need to defend themselves, it's best to understand someone, always remember when u assume u only make an ass of u and me 

Does this couch invite include cuddles? I always bring my own green


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> always remember when u assume u only make an ass of u and me


lmao! my mom used to say that same exact thing when i was growing up. flashbacks!!

just don't let a small few ruin it for the whole bunch. there are some real dumbasses in the world. they come in all shapes and sizes...men, women, conservative, liberal, catholic, agnostic, etc...just gotta rise above them.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

Lmfao oh ha just don't use their lame lines hahahaha  oh wow anyways !!! Yes their are some good guys but they have to prove themselves and it does not happen by them being controlling ! Just a tip


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> lmao! my mom used to say that same exact thing when i was growing up. flashbacks!!
> 
> just don't let a small few ruin it for the whole bunch. there are some real dumbasses in the world. they come in all shapes and sizes...men, women, conservative, liberal, catholic, agnostic, etc...just gotta rise above them.


Rize up u say  I do this very well lol 

Damn it i want to upload a pic of me but my laptop is messed, wtf lol oh noes my browse button is not working... pooo


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Yes their are *some* good guys but they have to prove themselves and it does not happen by them being controlling ! Just a tip


thanks for the "tip" but i truly have no issues in the women department. i'll pass it along though...


i think saying "some" guys is a bit harsh. more like some guys are not good. just like some woman are not good either. women can be just as controlling and jealous and psychotic as a guy can be. both species have their "phenotypes" a relationship isn't about the guy trying to prove himself. it's about both people learning about the other person and their character traits and learning to trust eachother. some women like men who are somewhat controlling just like some men like women who are the same way. different strokes for different folks.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

Yes I agree there is def a balance


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 26, 2012)

Women's rights have Evolved just like Hillary Clinton







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

Hahaha yep


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

I play my role well too


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> Because were suppose to be good little submissive women that keep are legs crossed until some big strong man decides we are worthy of their slavery, aka breedig their children and folding their shit stained underpants
> Don't look for logic, the word has yet to be intoduced into this debate.
> 
> But they pay for viagara........ Cause heaven forbid a man can't blow his load, then bitch about the "slut" he just begged to pound, wow this is a fucked up world.


[video=youtube;meuMtcAP7DA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=meuMtcAP7DA[/video]
Maybe they're just giving you the freedom to not have a choice.


----------



## 323cheezy (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> Because were suppose to be good little submissive women that keep are legs crossed until some big strong man decides we are worthy of their slavery, aka breedig their children and folding their shit stained underpants
> Don't look for logic, the word has yet to be intoduced into this debate.
> 
> But they pay for viagara........ Cause heaven forbid a man can't blow his load, then bitch about the "slut" he just begged to pound, wow this is a fucked up world.


Thats a sad way to look at things....and a pretty bold statement..
Having children is a very beautiful luxury in life..maybe the most important.....and nowadays expensive thing...
Used to be people had many children .. before everybody turned indepedent... men and woman...

I dont know how this thread got all political ....
But i know replubican philosophies... some good some bad...
Think theyre trying to cut the money goin into planned parenthood..
Which tottally contridict population control...

Essentially if rom takes office ..your gonna have to pay the bill... but i doubt they will outwright ban abortion..


----------



## DelSlow (May 26, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I play my role well too


Yo kona, throw up some pics lol


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Thats a sad way to look at things....and a pretty bold statement..
> Having children is a very beautiful luxury in life..maybe the most important.....and nowadays expensive thing...
> Used to be people had many children .. before everybody turned indepedent... men and woman...
> 
> ...


Did u read my next post that said i was being sarcastic 

Reason my choice of words were so bold was to make a point, guess u missed it  Some women don't know the meaning of luxury, and really were talking about birth control lol And people can't afford to have a dozen children, it's not the good old days unless u live that lifestyle, many can't make the sacrifices  Luxury cost money, not everyone has alot of money these days.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 26, 2012)

this thread is getting dreary. let's get it back on track!

april...i challenge you to a bake off!!! none of that prepackaged crap either. homemade.


----------



## 323cheezy (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> Did u read my next post that said i was being sarcastic
> 
> Reason my choice of words were so bold was to make a point, guess u missed it  Some women don't know the meaning of luxury, and really were talking about birth control lol And people can't afford to have a dozen children, it's not the good old days unless u live that lifestyle, many can't make the sacrifices  Luxury cost money, not everyone has alot of money these days.


Heres a bold statement ..

People dont have kids anymore cause theyre so into there lifestyle ,looking cool, and living luxerious...
They dont wanna be home taking care of kids.. and dont wanna raise children.. basically they dont wanna take the righteous path..
Having babies cost nothing... its free .. the one freedom they havnt took from us yet..
In turn . the cost of living has skyrocketed...

The reason the reps puppet rom doesnt want to spend anymore money on welfare for people who cant afford there own children,,, thats why bush pushed planned parenthood u see...
they just dont want to fund either anymore... the budgets getting tight... 

I could care less who gets elected .. i respect the government and laws put forth ... knowing my freedoms are always protected..

ps....if you read the first post you have to post pics like everyone else...
whats happening here... i posted mine so im cool for another 2 posts...
....


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> Did u read my next post that said i was being sarcastic
> 
> Reason my choice of words were so bold was to make a point, guess u missed it  Some women don't know the meaning of luxury, and really were talking about birth control lol And people can't afford to have a dozen children, it's not the good old days unless u live that lifestyle, many can't make the sacrifices  Luxury cost money, not everyone has alot of money these days.



Don't you wish you could have a tone when you type? sarcasm is a bitch to convey without it


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> LOL i swear i need a mandatory sarcasm icon that follows all of my comments.



derp >_<


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Heres a bold statement ..
> 
> People dont have kids anymore cause theyre so into there lifestyle ,looking cool, and living luxerious...
> They dont wanna be home taking care of kids.. and dont wanna raise children.. basically they dont wanna take the righteous path..
> ...


RFLMAO Having a child is not free lol ur just being silly, food and clothing cost money, babies need clean bums, if u use cloth diapers even those cost money, or the hot water and soap to clea them, kids often get sick, medication cost money, kids grow fast, new clothes cost money, hmmm what part of having a child is free? u pay the hospital, or mid wife......
But I do agree that some people are too selfish to have kids, and thank baby jesus they don't lol
And p.s my pic is always posted lol  and i have a few up here already in this thread.


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Don't you wish you could have a tone when you type? sarcasm is a bitch to convey without it


LOL ur telling me, i can say the most crazy shit yet someone thinks i'm being serious, lol damn it i wish people were smarter and less serious, great combo when online, but they must understand words and context, this is the road block


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> LOL ur telling me, i can say the most crazy shit yet someone thinks i'm being serious, lol damn it i wish people were smarter and less serious, great combo when online, but they must understand words and context, this is the road block


...April, have you met https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/ before?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> They dont wanna be home taking care of kids.. and dont wanna raise children.. *basically they dont wanna take the righteous path*..



bible thumper identified.

the shitty spelling and irrational statements were two other hints that you were thumping.

LOL!


----------



## 323cheezy (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> RFLMAO Having a child is not free lol ur just being silly, food and clothing cost money, babies need clean bums, if u use cloth diapers even those cost money, or the hot water and soap to clea them, kids often get sick, medication cost money, kids grow fast, new clothes cost money, hmmm what part of having a child is free? u pay the hospital, or mid wife......
> But I do agree that some people are too selfish to have kids, and thank baby jesus they don't lol
> And p.s my pic is always posted lol  and i have a few up here already in this thread.



fair enuff your right.. i just thought you sounded down n a bit pestimistic... i enjoy a good debate ...
i dont know muchabout raising kids but makingem is free... lol
But really a kid is a great investment .. really not so expensive .. just a lil sacrifise and its all great .. despite the 
getting married and all the things that come with it..

Come on now everyones doing it !!!


----------



## 323cheezy (May 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> bible thumper identified.
> 
> the shitty spelling and irrational statements were two other hints that you were thumping.
> 
> LOL!



Praise the lord!!

okay so maybe it was bad choice of word... and bad spelling that did me in...
I was being sarcastic i tell ya


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Thats a sad way to look at things....and a pretty bold statement..
> Having children is a very beautiful luxury in life..maybe the most important.....and nowadays expensive thing...
> Used to be people had many children .. before everybody turned indepedent... men and woman...
> 
> ...





323cheezy said:


> Heres a bold statement ..
> 
> People dont have kids anymore cause theyre so into there lifestyle ,looking cool, and living luxerious...
> They dont wanna be home taking care of kids.. and dont wanna raise children.. basically they dont wanna take the righteous path..
> ...


i took the liberty of highlighting a few of your spelling and grammar errors.

no need to thank me, i'm here to help. it's my *righteous* mission.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Praise the lord!!


so, to which fairy tale do you subscribe? is it the one with the talking snake handing a rib woman a forbidden apple, thus making it necessary that we all worship a zombie who defies physics?


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...April, have you met https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/ before?



Awww u miss me don't ya  lol I try to keep my opinions to myself, that's a dangerous part of riu for this lady to play in lol


----------



## konagirl420 (May 27, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Yo kona, throw up some pics lol


Haha sorry man all the pics I am ever posting on RIU are already posted lol you can look in my old threads, you might get on or two with some pink fingernail polish on my toes, but no longer safe for me lol  I have posted a pic for this thread it was of my Hawaii beach it's a part of who I am


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Haha sorry man all the pics I am ever posting on RIU are already posted lol you can look in my old threads, you might get on or two with some pink fingernail polish on my toes, but no longer safe for me lol  I have posted a pic for this thread it was of my Hawaii beach it's a part of who I am


So the hunt is on ....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Alright i've been gone and there is no way in hell i'm going back through the past 100 pages. Can someone just tell me if I missed anything good?


----------



## Metasynth (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Alright i've been gone and there is no way in hell i'm going back through the past 100 pages. Can someone just tell me if I missed anything good?


Zombie attack in Miami! Get ready folks!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Zombie attack in Miami! Get ready folks!


Is that all or is that just on the forefront of the news?


----------



## Metasynth (May 28, 2012)

Um, I dunno. I don't follow this thread very closely.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Alright i've been gone and there is no way in hell i'm going back through the past 100 pages. Can someone just tell me if I missed anything good?


why yes you have...

the site got semi-hacked again. they had it fixed in a few hours. it was a spam group from a new website
theexpress was quite broken up by your unannounced departure but has now shifted his attentions to ms.jazzy
i am throwing a contest. a picture scavenger hunt. still working on th details and approval. prize will be HUGE!
uncle buck has been declared mentally insane
it is believed that finshaggy is either lost in mexico or has been arrested for his collection of kiddy porn
the site got a little bit of a makeover

have a nice day


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> why yes you have...
> 
> the site got semi-hacked again. they had it fixed in a few hours. it was a spam group from a new website
> theexpress was quite broken up by your unannounced departure but has now shifted his attentions to ms.jazzy
> ...


Wow so...it's been a long week lol. Thanks Scoob!


----------



## Urca (May 28, 2012)

lmao get this thread back on track. this is like a train wreck


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

Seeing all these pictures makes me love everyone..
Everyone smiling.. Happy... Sad we cant be like that to each other all the time.
Fdd.. fucking amazing dude.. hilarious.. dont know why.. but its funny..
Garden knowm... never knew you were a youngin..
and everyone else has their own life.. with happy thoughts and happy memorys...
This thread makes me heart cry... but happy tears..
Much love to all..

Sorry.. no pics of me.. you'll be like...
YOU LOOK LIKE A KID!...
oh wait...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Well post a pic Urca! I would but I think they have a pretty good idea of what I look like by now.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Heres a bold statement ..
> 
> People dont have kids anymore cause theyre so into there lifestyle ,looking cool, and living luxerious...
> They dont wanna be home taking care of kids.. and dont wanna raise children.. basically they dont wanna take the righteous path..
> ...


I do not know who told you it doesn't cost anything to have children, but it cost me over $10,000 just to leave the fuckin hospital with mine dude. I'm pretty sure that was just to wheel me into the room. My epidural alone was thousands of dollars. And don't tell me that's just a convenience because it is my hoo we're talking about here, ok... I get what you're saying, people need to be less selfish and all, and to an extent I agree. But no. It's not cheap to have kids. My step brother's wife wants children really badly but they just can't afford to have any right now.


----------



## Urca (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well post a pic Urca! I would but I think they have a pretty good idea of what I look like by now.




lol did it. now lets slowly back away from the trolling bullshit.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Urca said:


> View attachment 2188800
> 
> lol did it. now lets slowly back away from the trolling bullshit.


Fuck that. I have an extra bat. You can even have the pink one if you want. Although the red one has a better weight to it. I'll swing left, you swing right.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

Urca said:


> View attachment 2188800
> 
> lol did it. now lets slowly back away from the trolling bullshit.


Look at those cheeks!
Thats from smiling too much..
C what jah ganja does?!?!?!?


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I do not know who told you it doesn't cost anything to have children, but it cost me over $10,000 just to leave the fuckin hospital with mine dude. I'm pretty sure that was just to wheel me into the room. My epidural alone was thousands of dollars. And don't tell me that's just a convenience because it is my hoo we're talking about here, ok... I get what you're saying, people need to be less selfish and all, and to an extent I agree. But no. It's not cheap to have kids. My step brother's wife wants children really badly but they just can't afford to have any right now.


lol don't even argue with him....pages of the thread got deleted because of it. He'll have his rude awakening when he has kids


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> lol don't even argue with him....pages of the thread got deleted because of it. He'll have his rude awakening when he has kids


Oh! I missed everything lol. Oh well. Lady J. Where do all these women keep hiding? I feel like I keep finding treasures and i'm not even looking!


----------



## Urca (May 28, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Look at those cheeks!
> Thats from smiling too much..
> C what jah ganja does?!?!?!?


 lol what? im confuzzled.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

Urca said:


> lol what? im confuzzled.


Smiling adds muscle to the cheeks.. Duhhhhh


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 28, 2012)

yea!!! what!! ok!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 28, 2012)

if you go back a few pages i posted like 25 pics. that buys me like 2 years.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> if you go back a few pages i posted like 25 pics. that buys me like 2 years.


Lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Urca (May 28, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Smiling adds muscle to the cheeks.. Duhhhhh


lol i wish. i just have big cheeks, i just know all my laughing will give me some serious wrinkles when i am older.


----------



## Josh3235 (May 28, 2012)

Me like 2 years ago when I had short hair.


----------



## Urca (May 28, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> Me like 2 years ago when I had short hair.


lol you look nothing like i pictured.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 28, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!


contest is back on track nice ol bud. should have it up by the end of the week as long as it get's approved. still struggling with pic ideas though. need like 30 more. what a pain.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

This is pure class right hereForgot where I was going with this....


----------



## Urca (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> This is pure class right hereView attachment 2188816Forgot where I was going with this....



this you?


----------



## Josh3235 (May 28, 2012)

Urca said:


> this you?


Lol, thats not rainbow.


----------



## Urca (May 28, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> Lol, thats not rainbow.


oh sweet jesus thank god


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

What? lmao! NO that's not me! I did just get my belly button tattoo redone. I think I was staring at her trying to figure out what her tats were of. It's possible. I don't remember. Too much Indica. Need Sativa.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> contest is back on track nice ol bud. should have it up by the end of the week as long as it get's approved. still struggling with pic ideas though. need like 30 more. what a pain.


Hitting a bong while up in the air like a keg stand.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

What is the picture contest Scooby? Like you think of poses and people post pics of themselves doing that? LoL. Because well...you're gonna get some raunchy suggestions if that's the case.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What is the picture contest Scooby? Like you think of poses and people post pics of themselves doing that? LoL. Because well...you're gonna get some raunchy suggestions if that's the case.


i'm throwing a scavenger hunt contest. basically there will be a list of 100 or so pictures that you need to get. varying points depending on the difficulty of obtaining the pic (having trouble coming up with ideas for pics. got about 65 right now). nothing illegal or anything like that. you just have to print out a copy of your RIU home page and get pictures with your bong, pipe, bowl, or whatever in various places. no pictures of people faces or anything. still thinking that i may drop the whole paraphenalia angle just cause i know that might be a problemm for some people. not sure yet.

tring to give prizes for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd but i'm running into problems with 2nd and 3rd. i have places that will donate the prizes but i need to be able to mention them at least in the prize pool. RIU thinks it's gonna be freeadvertising so they won't allow it. i kinda understand but i don't see how saying "2nd Place - $1000 gift certificate to Bob's Discount Hydro" (not real prize or even real store i don't think) is really "free" advertising. whatever. still working on that angle. 1st place prize is gonna be huge. will announce when the contest is posted.


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

Hey wanna see me naked?


.......

..............

........................

...............................

.......................................

................................................

.......................................................... damn you nasty, still looking?

.........................................................................

.........................................................................................

...........................................................................................................

.........................................................................................................................

.................................................................................................................................................









lol


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm throwing a scavenger hunt contest. basically there will be a list of 100 or so pictures that you need to get. varying points depending on the difficulty of obtaining the pic (having trouble coming up with ideas for pics. got about 65 right now). nothing illegal or anything like that. you just have to print out a copy of your RIU home page and get pictures with your bong, pipe, bowl, or whatever in various places. no pictures of people faces or anything. still thinking that i may drop the whole paraphenalia angle just cause i know that might be a problemm for some people. not sure yet.
> 
> tring to give prizes for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd but i'm running into problems with 2nd and 3rd. i have places that will donate the prizes but i need to be able to mention them at least in the prize pool. RIU thinks it's gonna be freeadvertising so they won't allow it. i kinda understand but i don't see how saying "2nd Place - $1000 gift certificate to Bob's Discount Hydro" (not real prize or even real store i don't think) is really "free" advertising. whatever. still working on that angle. 1st place prize is gonna be huge. will announce when the contest is posted.


Maybe you could just do a Visa gift card??


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

The day I find a female that loves the same passion as I do...
I will fuck her brains out so she never leaves me 

Oh.. and ofcourse treat her like a queen


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> The day I find a female that loves the same passion as I do...
> I will fuck her brains out so she never leaves me
> 
> Oh.. and ofcourse treat her like a queen


lmao....perfect!


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> lmao....perfect!


If thats you..
I love your teeth 


And you like Triple 6??


----------



## KushXOJ (May 28, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> The day I find a female that loves the same passion as I do...
> I will fuck her brains out so she never leaves me
> 
> Oh.. and ofcourse treat her like a queen


You got it all backwards young grasshopper 
You have to treat her like a queen first...
AND THEN fuck her brains out ..
She'll love you forever


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;C9lDxx841U0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9lDxx841U0[/video]


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> You got it all backwards young grasshopper
> You have to treat her like a queen first...
> AND THEN fuck her brains out ..
> She'll love you forever


Doesn't matter which order young padawan


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 28, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Maybe you could just do a Visa gift card??


i'm already giving away the first place prize which is worth around $10k. i just kinda figured i could get someone else to do the 2nd and 3rd place prizes. i've been asking around so we'll see what happens. i understand why RIU can't get involved. i just see no harm in posting where the gift certificate is coming from. but like i said, they have to protect themselves i guess. thata's cool.


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

Whaaat, what you know about that funky town? That's my type of music


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Whaaat, what you know about that funky town? That's my type of music


...... now im breathless..


----------



## KushXOJ (May 28, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Doesn't matter which order young padawan


I think I remember you ... 
Did you use to have the lil rasta guy as your avatar ?


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I think I remember you ...
> Did you use to have the lil rasta guy as your avatar ?


Yea. Good or Bad memories?


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> ...... now im breathless..


Check out the thread in my sig....have pages upon pages of m-town's finest


----------



## KushXOJ (May 28, 2012)

Well you used to troll when you first signed up if my memory is correct. Lol
Then you settled down a bit, then went m.i.a.


----------



## DSB65 (May 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm already giving away the first place prize which is worth around $10k. i just kinda figured i could get someone else to do the 2nd and 3rd place prizes. i've been asking around so we'll see what happens. i understand why RIU can't get involved. i just see no harm in posting where the gift certificate is coming from. but like i said, they have to protect themselves i guess. thata's cool.


i dont get what there protecting themselves from...most of the shit here is illegal..


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Well you used to troll when you first signed up if my memory is correct. Lol
> Then you settled down a bit, then went m.i.a.


What you mean went m.i.a?
From broward county ma nigggggggggggggg. Lol..

As for trollin.. To be honest man, I hate the word.. And dont even know what it is.. Maybe being annoying?
Not sure. Past is past id say. Dont remember that part.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Check out the thread in my sig....have pages upon pages of m-town's finest


I put up a couple vids


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

Alright here's a real pic, I'm on the right


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

And one last one...then I'm never posting them again!







**posted this before with part of face covered cuz I was scared


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

Whats on that door handle to the right?


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Whats on that door handle to the right?


Looks like one of those recycle bags, that's my home girl's old spot


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

Fuck it.. Everyones doing it.. Lol..
Yea im young.
Bout year and half ago.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

She look like she'll woop my ass.
Dont get me wrong ill put up a good fight.
Lol.


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Fuck it.. Everyones doing it.. Lol..
> Yea im young.
> Bout year and half ago.


Hahahaha...."everyone's doing it"


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Hahahaha...."everyone's doing it"


Gotsta go with the flow.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 28, 2012)

<-- Gnarly Jet skiing accident yesterday..I don't think I will be moving for a few days..


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> View attachment 2189048 <-- Gnarly Jet skiing accident yesterday..I don't think I will be moving for a few days..


DAAAAAMN!!! YOU GOT KNOCKED THA...lol i'm just playing. Ouch though!! I hope you feel better


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> View attachment 2189048 <-- Gnarly Jet skiing accident yesterday..I don't think I will be moving for a few days..


Gnarly... Havent heard that one in a minute.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 28, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> DAAAAAMN!!! YOU GOT KNOCKED THA...lol i'm just playing. Ouch though!! I hope you feel better


Yeah that is not the worse part.. I have bruises all over my torso, but I am not trying to flash RIU right now.. thanks!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 28, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> i dont get what there protecting themselves from...most of the shit here is illegal..


you got me man. a bunch of mods and other people have told me that everyone thinks that this is a scam or that i am DEA or something. kinda ridiculous if you ask me hey, half the people here are paranoid as shit.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> you got me man. a bunch of mods and other people have told me that everyone thinks that this is a scam or that i am DEA or something. kinda ridiculous if you ask me hey, half the people here are paranoid as shit.


Fuck the feds..
I got plants.. cheaaaa. not on my property though so good luck.
I just put my picture AND they already all have access to our IP addresses..
If they really wanted too.. We wouldve all been busted already.


----------



## DSB65 (May 28, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Fuck it.. Everyones doing it.. Lol..
> Yea im young.
> Bout year and half ago.


you dont look like Lucifer...


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> you dont look like Lucifer...


LMFAO! It was a joke, things like that get Uncle. Na but I did my share of evil deeds 

How evil am I suppose to look at 18? Should I have horns? LOL.


----------



## Corso312 (May 28, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> What you mean went m.i.a?
> From broward county ma nigggggggggggggg. Lol..
> 
> As for trollin.. To be honest man, I hate the word.. And dont even know what it is.. Maybe being annoying?
> Not sure. Past is past id say. Dont remember that part.






i agree that word is weak .... if it were up to me saying the words hater or trolling or calling that douche bag ron artest by any other name would be punishable by a punch in the balls.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

corso312 said:


> punishable by a punch in the balls.


lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> you dont look like Lucifer...


Kinda looks like Eminem to me...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Coulda been us, Chanice. Coulda been us.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 28, 2012)

rainbowbrite86 said:


> View attachment 2189150


brb ......


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

Bahahahahaha


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2189150Coulda been us, Chanice. Coulda been us.


strip club locker room :O


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> strip club locker room :O


That would be my guess.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

My dog is too active to stay still...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

And whoo!! rainbow is back .


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That would be my guess.


you gonna enter the contest rainbow?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> you gonna enter the contest rainbow?


Idk what it is, really.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Idk what it is, really.


you asked me like a page ago and i answered it. there is a thread going about it.

*https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/532062-im-giving-away-10-000-a.html

*


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> brb ......


Round 2????


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> you asked me like a page ago and i answered it. there is a thread going about it.
> 
> *https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/532062-im-giving-away-10-000-a.html
> 
> *


...Why are you giving away $10,000?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

He must be a _high_ roller.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> He must be a _high_ roller.


Awww. Look! My lil guy made a funny! I'm so proud! Wasn't that funny guys?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ...Why are you giving away $10,000?


read the thread and you'll see i'm not giving away $10k in cash. a prize that is worth $10k. might be worth more depending in where you live and the cost of shipping.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Awww. Look! My lil guy made a funny! I'm so proud! Wasn't that funny guys?


Awwww.. why me?? WHY??


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 28, 2012)




----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Awwww.. why me?? WHY??


You only tease the ones you love, Hep


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You only tease the ones you love, Hep


Crap........


----------



## Corso312 (May 28, 2012)

that guy was player..bitches loved him..no current pic captain?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 29, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


>


Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimp!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 29, 2012)

Comicon Day One


----------



## Metasynth (May 29, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Comicon Day One


Have Fun!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 29, 2012)

Oh I did, thankyou x Cosplayers know how to rave. Will put videos up in Cosplay Corner and day two outfit in L and F

Everyone's looking sexy as usual


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Kinda looks like Eminem to me...


LOLOLOL...
I see no resemblance.


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> View attachment 2189048 <-- Gnarly Jet skiing accident yesterday..I don't think I will be moving for a few days..


Awwwwweww poor msjazzy that sux wish u a speedy recovery


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 30, 2012)

lol...where the fuck you been at mofo? how'd the move work out?


----------



## MsJazzy (May 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> Awwwwweww poor msjazzy that sux wish u a speedy recovery


Aww thanks.. It's OK.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 31, 2012)

we just came back from vacation


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 31, 2012)

BumpShort hair. Bad picture. Very drunk. I actually have a video taken this night too. It was my very first shot of tequila lol.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 31, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> BumpView attachment 2193623Short hair. Bad picture. Very drunk. I actually have a video taken this night too. It was my very first shot of tequila lol.



looking hot mama! how was your day?


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 31, 2012)

LMFAO!
Lets see yourself scooby.
No BS


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 31, 2012)

i've got more pics in this thread than most people


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 31, 2012)

Shiiit? Forreal?
Lemme see.. I dont wanna go looking bro lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 31, 2012)

He does, he's very handsome. And he has watches that are apparently nice? Idk lol. Never even heard of the brand but everyone else seemed to know so...I suppose they must be really nice.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 31, 2012)

here ya go...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 31, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> looking hot mama! how was your day?


Long as hell! My youngest daughter is convinced she's going to turn pink from eating strawberry ice cream and being read Pinkalicious entirely too much. My oldest son's gf broke up with him, he's very sad. I might run her over. Accidently. (kidding lol) My younger son got into gifted classes and i'm too proud about it. Plus he hit a home run at his bball game. He said to me before the game he's like "mom, just beeee quiet ok? You just sit here on the bleachers, ok?" I told him he wouldn't even know I was there. He hits the ball and i'm 20 feet in the air jumping and screaming lol. Embarrassing. Got my older daughter a haircut. She's got crazy amounts of super curly hair. I always tease her and tell her her crazy starts inside and just twirls it's way out of her head lol. She comes by it honest at least. Her momma's off her rocker too.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 31, 2012)

I would've never guessed..
Holy shit...

You have to understand now I look at you totally different ehh?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 31, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> here ya go...
> 
> View attachment 2193634View attachment 2193635View attachment 2193636View attachment 2193637View attachment 2193638View attachment 2193639View attachment 2193640View attachment 2193641View attachment 2193642View attachment 2193643


OK so...are you like...a columbian drug lord or something? What do you do for a living?


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 31, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> here ya go...
> 
> View attachment 2193634View attachment 2193635View attachment 2193636View attachment 2193637View attachment 2193638View attachment 2193639View attachment 2193640View attachment 2193641View attachment 2193642View attachment 2193643


Picture 1 = Your high
Picture 2 = Your drunk


SEE THE DIFFERENCE NOW SOCIETY!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 31, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> He does, he's very handsome. And he has watches that are apparently nice? Idk lol. Never even heard of the brand but everyone else seemed to know so...I suppose they must be really nice.


haha...thank you very much for the compliment. 

my dad always said a man always has a nice watch. that it says a lot about you. i guess it kinda stuck. never had a necklace, ring, bracelet, or earing in my life. always just a watch.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 31, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> I would've never guessed..
> Holy shit...
> 
> You have to understand now I look at you totally different ehh?


how do you mean?



RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK so...are you like...a columbian drug lord or something? What do you do for a living?


i'm not latin. lol. half black and half white. born and raised in NY. i'm a real estate developer/investor. plus i have a shipping logistics company.



Nice Ol Bud said:


> Picture 1 = Your high
> Picture 2 = Your drunk
> 
> 
> SEE THE DIFFERENCE NOW SOCIETY!


picture 1 i'm wrecked!! 2 boxes of shrooms, couple glasses of sangria, and a ton of weed and hash. wandering the streets of amsterdam with my boy. out of our minds. lol

picture 2 i'm probably just stoned. i really don't drink that much. probably been drunk 5 times in the last 5 years.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 31, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> BumpView attachment 2193623Short hair. Bad picture. Very drunk. I actually have a video taken this night too. It was my very first shot of tequila lol.


Very pretty!! You have great skin.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 31, 2012)

Scooby, what kind of fish is that in pic 8?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 31, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Very pretty!! You have great skin.


Aw thank you! I couldn't keep my eyes open though lol.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 31, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Aw thank you! I couldn't keep my eyes open though lol.


LOL. I used to be an esthetician. You are blessed, girl. I used to see 26 year old clients everyday that already had crows feet from basking in the sun too much.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 31, 2012)

With even more respect then before.
That's all.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 31, 2012)

The sun and I don't get along. It's always tricking me.... I go outside because the sun makes it such a pretty day....then it turns around and burns the shit out of me. And it does it all creepy and stealthy-like too. I don't even know i'm burning. I'll just be hanging out, having a grand ol time. Then I get home and hours later my skin is on fire and itching me to death. I'm peeling right now from a bad burn I got on a walk lol.


----------



## MsJazzy (May 31, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> The sun and I don't get along. It's always tricking me.... I go outside because the sun makes it such a pretty day....then it turns around and burns the shit out of me. And it does it all creepy and stealthy-like too. I don't even know i'm burning. I'll just be hanging out, having a grand ol time. Then I get home and hours later my skin is on fire and itching me to death. I'm peeling right now from a bad burn I got on a walk lol.


No bueno.. I don't burn, but I go out of my way to make sure I don't tan my face. I use self tanners on my face to match the rest of me, lol.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 31, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Scooby, what kind of fish is that in pic 8?


6 is a killer whale. 7 is a wahoo. 8 is a dorado (mahi mahi).


----------



## ganjames (May 31, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2179912View attachment 2179913just taken like 5 mins ago
> 
> edit: which one do you guys like better 1 or 2?


Can I give you a tongue bath?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 31, 2012)

I wish I was a badass like the scoobster.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 31, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I wish I was a badass like the scoobster.


Lmfao......


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 31, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I wish I was a badass like the scoobster.


ur badass in your own way man!


----------



## 1993stonergirl (Jun 1, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> Stonergirl and my first kid. Looks just like me haha


There is another baby too. Lets not forget about her I guess she doesnt get her pic posted


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> 6 is a killer whale. 7 is a wahoo. 8 is a dorado (mahi mahi).


I knew Dorados where ugly mofos, but that's a first for me seeing one. V-cool pics. I like the pic of De Waag Huis in the Dam as well. Just along the road from my house.

Peace, DST


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

1993stonergirl said:


> There is another baby too. Lets not forget about her I guess she doesnt get her pic posted


you keep him in line!

also, rainbowbrite86 is a sock puppet. hate to break it to y'all.


----------



## cannofbliss (Jun 1, 2012)

damn buck...

is this forum filled with a bunch of mental patients with "dissociative identity disorder" or what??? LOL


----------



## Kronika (Jun 1, 2012)

My avatar pic is of me.


----------



## Dr High (Jun 1, 2012)

Kronika said:


> My avatar pic is of me.



You're BEAUTIFUL! =]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 1, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> damn buck...
> 
> is this forum filled with a bunch of mental patients with "dissociative identity disorder" or what??? LOL


I'm a wolf therianthrope. Therianthropy has been linked to autistic spectrum disorders, sensory processing disorder, clinical lycanthropy and DID. So... yeah..


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> damn buck...
> 
> is this forum filled with a bunch of mental patients with "dissociative identity disorder" or what??? LOL


but you top the forums list of paranoid schezophrenic conspiracy theorists. hold on and i'll get your prize.


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 1, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> damn buck...
> 
> is this forum filled with a bunch of mental patients with "dissociative identity disorder" or what??? LOL


I love the new terms that psychologist come up with for disorders that already exist.. lol. Multiple Personality Disorder = CRAZY. Plain and simple.


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> but you top the forums list of paranoid schezophrenic conspiracy theorists. hold on and i'll get your prize.


I would say more along the lines of Dysthymic Disorder accompanied with slight, Intermittent Explosive Disorder tendencies and a tad of Somatization Disorder..


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 1, 2012)

I am so just kidding btw..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I love the new terms that psychologist come up with for disorders that already exist.. lol. Multiple Personality Disorder = CRAZY. Plain and simple.


LoL I know exactly what you mean. Remember when crazy was just crazy? Back before there just had to be a special name for everything?? My mom worked in a facility once, she was doing intern hours I believe (I could be wrong, she might have actually worked there, I don't remember.) There was a woman, very young, barely 18...she'd been talked into joining a cult by some smooth talkin guy. Well, said guy knocked her up. She had the baby, and he told her he wanted to "celebrate the birth". So she took the baby out to the woods with this group and they start the big pow-wow. Very long and disgusting story short, they killed that baby. She watched the whole thing. And then...she just lost her mind. Whatever disorder you want to apply to that doesn't change the fact that she is now insane. She doesn't have "I participated in cult activity and now my baby is dead disorder." She has crazy. That's all she has.


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 1, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL I know exactly what you mean. Remember when crazy was just crazy? Back before there just had to be a special name for everything?? My mom worked in a facility once, she was doing intern hours I believe (I could be wrong, she might have actually worked there, I don't remember.) There was a woman, very young, barely 18...she'd been talked into joining a cult by some smooth talkin guy. Well, said guy knocked her up. She had the baby, and he told her he wanted to "celebrate the birth". So she took the baby out to the woods with this group and they start the big pow-wow. Very long and disgusting story short, they killed that baby. She watched the whole thing. And then...she just lost her mind. Whatever disorder you want to apply to that doesn't change the fact that she is now insane. She doesn't have "I participated in cult activity and now my baby is dead disorder." She has crazy. That's all she has.



That entire scenario is CRAZY. Lol. I was watching some show on real life Super Hero's, people who think they really are Super Hero's, and the psychologist on that show were throwing out some fancy identity disorders .. Really, these "Super Hero's" are just nuts. I guess there is a need to further understand human psyche, I get it.. But, I prefer to keep it more simple, personally. lol. If I ever have a child, I am not going to tell my child to stay away from so and so because they suffer from Histrionic Disorder..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> That entire scenario is CRAZY. Lol. I was watching some show on real life Super Hero's, people who think they really are Super Hero's, and the psychologist on that show were throwing out some fancy identity disorders .. Really, these "Super Hero's" are just nuts. I guess there is a need to further understand human psyche, I get it.. But, I prefer to keep it more simple, personally. lol. If I ever have a child, I am not going to tell my child to stay away from so and so because they suffer from Histrionic Disorder..


I agree lol. Hep posted a video clip of some Satanists on the Sallie show the other day, and the little party they threw to celebrate the Manson murders reminded me of that girl. How bored do you have to be with life to start celebrating brutal murders? He's "releasing the beast from within..." No lol. He's just insane.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL I know exactly what you mean. Remember when crazy was just crazy? Back before there just had to be a special name for everything?? My mom worked in a facility once, she was doing intern hours I believe (I could be wrong, she might have actually worked there, I don't remember.) There was a woman, very young, barely 18...she'd been talked into joining a cult by some smooth talkin guy. Well, said guy knocked her up. She had the baby, and he told her he wanted to "celebrate the birth". So she took the baby out to the woods with this group and they start the big pow-wow. Very long and disgusting story short, they killed that baby. She watched the whole thing. And then...she just lost her mind. Whatever disorder you want to apply to that doesn't change the fact that she is now insane. She doesn't have "I participated in cult activity and now my baby is dead disorder." She has crazy. That's all she has.


Damn buzz kills.


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 1, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I agree lol. Hep posted a video clip of some Satanists on the Sallie show the other day, and the little party they threw to celebrate the Manson murders reminded me of that girl. How bored do you have to be with life to start celebrating brutal murders? He's "releasing the beast from within..." No lol. He's just insane.


Hahaha omg.. Anything for ratings.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I would say more along the lines of Dysthymic Disorder accompanied with slight, Intermittent Explosive Disorder tendencies and a tad of Somatization Disorder..


i'm sticking by my original theory. this is the clown that accused me of being a DEA or FBI agent just because i wanted to have a contest. then e went on a rant about me tracking IP address' and all types of shit. let's not forget...babies are also free...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm sticking by my original theory. this is the clown that accused me of being a DEA or FBI agent just because i wanted to have a contest. then e went on a rant about me tracking IP address' and all types of shit. let's not forget...babies are also free...


Wouldn't it be so nice if babies were free, though?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

If only ballet classes, boy scouts, girl scouts, soccer teams, baseball teams, and musical instruments for band class were also free...i'd be much better off financially...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

Speaking of that...when they make you something to eat, you have to eat it...otherwise they think they didn't do a good job...and I think...i'm about to pay a significant hospital bill ove a scrambled egg I consumed for just that reason about an hour ago...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2012)

i don't have any kids but i can tell you there's nothing about a child that is free for the first 18-22 years.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

I believe he said it's free to have a child actually.. I may be wrong so please correct me if I'm wrong, but when he said having a kid is free I took it as putting ones penis in anothers vagina and cumming is free.. Which I agree. 

Actually.. It still costs money to have the baby in a hospital.. But I guess you could just chop shit up on your own..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I believe he said it's free to have a child actually.. I may be wrong so please correct me if I'm wrong, but when he said having a kid is free I took it as putting ones penis in anothers vagina and cumming is free.. Which I agree.
> 
> Actually.. It still costs money to have the baby in a hospital.. But I guess you could just chop shit up on your own..


I wasn't here for it so I don't really know what was said. It was all deleted by the time I got back.


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm sticking by my original theory. this is the clown that accused me of being a DEA or FBI agent just because i wanted to have a contest. then e went on a rant about me tracking IP address' and all types of shit. let's not forget...babies are also free...


I could care less about the drama..


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I could care less about the drama..


well then...you're in the wrong place...


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=vimeo;28181753]http://vimeo.com/28181753[/video]


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> well then...you're in the wrong place...


I am pretty sure I am not the only person who goes on RIU who doesn't care for it. It's just pointless, you'll probably never meet the person?


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

*watch this vid <3*


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 1, 2012)

Here another pic of me







Thug Life !!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> *watch this vid <3*


What's it about? I mean it's 20 minutes.. ugh


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Here another pic of me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you jelqing it on a cop car?? You got balls (in your hands) dude.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What's it about? I mean it's 20 minutes.. ugh


The first 10min is worth it.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

Mannnnnn high way patrol aint nothin'!

'Round here deeze feds dont play!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I am pretty sure I am not the only person who goes on RIU who doesn't care for it. It's just pointless, you'll probably never meet the person?


you're right...i probably never will meet that person. but calling someone out for stupid comments they make is something that happens on the internet as well as in real life. the internet and forums are what you want to make of them. if you wanna be like buck and just troll the shit out of people because that is entertainment for you then that's your right. it is what you wish to make it. i may not like your comments but it's the internet and you have the right for the most part to say what you like. i get enjoyment sometimes out of calling people out for their bullshit and then proving them to be completely ignorant. that is fun for me every once and a while. so is giving advice to newbs. so is talking about grow techniques with experienced guys. you need to learn to take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> The first 10min is worth it.


i saw it on TV the other day. pretty cool.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i saw it on TV the other day. pretty cool.


Whhhhhattt? 
On TV??
That's whats up. Video is fucking amazing I thought.
Kind of want everyone too see it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> The first 10min is worth it.


you have got to be the most worthless waste of human life anywhere on this planet.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you have got to be the most worthless waste of human life anywhere on this planet.


Don't talk to your ol lady like that buck  jk jk


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you have got to be the most worthless waste of human life anywhere on this planet.


"Lulz!"


*














5-31-09 <3

ME & UB <3












​




*


----------



## BigJon (Jun 1, 2012)

Page 420!!!!  Uploaded with ImageShack.us http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/38832110150968401445615.jpg/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

spam harder, nice ol bigot.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think I've asked this before.. but is that really you buck?


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

BigJon said:


> Page 420!!!!  Uploaded with ImageShack.us http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/38832110150968401445615.jpg/


Ehhh homes! You got a mole on yer right ear essay!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I think I've asked this before.. but is that really you buck?


and i've told you to check the raising chickens thread. or way back somewhere in this thread. all your questions will be answered.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice Ol' Bigot <3 Uncle Bigot

Forever & Ever!


*














5-31-09 <3

ME & UB <3












​




*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

spammer gonna spam.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 1, 2012)

*

Nice Ol' Bigot <3 Uncle Bigot

Forever & Ever!​




*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

it is way too easy to set off nice ol bigot. 

just remind him that he can't spell words that a retarded 8th grader could spell, and he's ready to spam it up.


----------



## BigJon (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Ehhh homes! You got a mole on yer right ear essay!


Naww, it's a gout tophi. Gout is why I have my mmj rec.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> and i've told you to check the raising chickens thread. or way back somewhere in this thread. all your questions will be answered.


Awww but buck you can just say yes or no.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Awww but buck you can just say yes or no.


way too easy.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> way too easy.


True.. I'm just gonna take a guess. I guess.......................







It's not you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> True.. I'm just gonna take a guess. I guess.......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correct.

nice ol' bigot tells me he got the photo while browsing and responding to personals in the craigslist m4m section under 'casual encounters'.

i don't judge though.


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> correct.
> 
> nice ol' bigot tells me he got the photo while browsing and responding to personals in the craigslist m4m section under 'casual encounters'.
> 
> i don't judge though.


Hey, I thought craigslist got rid of that section? Are is the prostituting.. I forget.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 1, 2012)

Did u guys know making babies is free...?
Im makin one tonight...on the house.







i cant believe they were still taliking bout that..lmao!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I believe he said it's free to have a child actually.. I may be wrong so please correct me if I'm wrong, but when he said having a kid is free I took it as putting ones penis in anothers vagina and cumming is free.. Which I agree.
> 
> Actually.. It still costs money to have the baby in a hospital.. But I guess you could just chop shit up on your own..


Well, also, the minute you find out for sure you've conceived you should be getting regular medical care too...so...the expenses start racking up even before the birth. And oh, good grief, are those appointments tedious. Measure your belly, take these giant horse pills, here drink this so we can draw your blood, measure your belly again, shot in your ass (for some of us, blood type thing), measure your belly again...then as your get closer to having the baby the appointments get closer and closer together and it just makes the anticipation of actually having the baby all that much worse because you're reminded it's getting closer but the time still seems soooo faaaaar awaaaaaay. And then you FINALLY have the baby and you gotta pay huge hospital bills and they don't even give you balloons or anything, your family has to bring those.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 1, 2012)

Yo cheez ,you're kind of in the way bro


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Did u guys know making babies is free...?
> Im makin one tonight...on the house.
> 
> 
> ...


Aw. Cute pic.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 1, 2012)

BigJon said:


> Page 420!!!!  Uploaded with ImageShack.us http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/38832110150968401445615.jpg/


That's a fat ass j
Makes the j I'm smoking right now look like a mosquito leg...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Did u guys know making babies is free...?
> Im makin one tonight...on the house.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd tap that 4 times.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

I wish I knew how to roll one lol. I keep watching youtube videos but mine just kind of...explode immediately after lighting.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Get an ounce of schwag and two packs of rolling paper and practice.. then keep on practicing.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 1, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Yo cheez ,you're kind of in the way bro


pardon me ..


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 1, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I wish I knew how to roll one lol. I keep watching youtube videos but mine just kind of...explode immediately after lighting.


it's an art form. i'm pretty good but if i have the time i still you a crisp bill to roll a nice tight one. my buddy can roll them perfectly while driving. i guess it's just a skill that some people have. not many can bear down on a marlin with a 30 wide like i can though...haha!


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 1, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well, also, the minute you find out for sure you've conceived you should be getting regular medical care too...so...the expenses start racking up even before the birth. And oh, good grief, are those appointments tedious. Measure your belly, take these giant horse pills, here drink this so we can draw your blood, measure your belly again, shot in your ass (for some of us, blood type thing), measure your belly again...then as your get closer to having the baby the appointments get closer and closer together and it just makes the anticipation of actually having the baby all that much worse because you're reminded it's getting closer but the time still seems soooo faaaaar awaaaaaay. And then you FINALLY have the baby and you gotta pay huge hospital bills and they don't even give you balloons or anything, your family has to bring those.


Hate to say it .. but were doing a water birth ... and im studying to become a surgeon...
Welfare all the way ,... obama 2012!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Hate to say it it... but were doing a water birth ... and im studying to become a surgeon...
> Welfare all the way ,... obama 2012!


LoL a surgeon! Shit I hope she doesn't need a surgeon!! How bout you just train to be a midwife if you're gonna have it in the water? I've never tried having one in the water....although they did offer me a room that would let me do that at the hospital...i'd just rather have my babies the way God intended me to....strapped to a bed, numb from the neck down.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Get an ounce of schwag and two packs of rolling paper and practice.. then keep on practicing.



Or if you don't want to buy and smoke schwag  you can always practice with the tobacco in a swisher.

It's all in your thumb and index fingers.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Or if you don't want to buy and smoke schwag  you can always practice with the tobacco in a swisher.
> 
> It's all in your thumb and index fingers.


See if I could put it in my mouth and do it i'd have it down already. Sluts are good that way lol.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 1, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> pardon me ..


It's ok ...I still managed to finish


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Or if you don't want to buy and smoke schwag  you can always practice with the tobacco in a swisher.
> 
> It's all in your thumb and index fingers.


I think it's all in the common sense.. .
No but really it is in the thumb and index.. Personally I use my middle finger too. I got the tri-force going on.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 1, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> but mine just kind of...explode immediately after lighting.


Hopefully not like this lol
If so you need new friends
Skip to 1:40

[video=youtube;m_u35R5AOkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_u35R5AOkg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

LoL no not like that. Like...the paper just goes *swoosh* really quickly and then it's all gone lol. Like I threw it in a firepit or something.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 1, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> It's ok ...I still managed to finish


You dirty dog!!!lol


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 1, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL a surgeon! Shit I hope she doesn't need a surgeon!! How bout you just train to be a midwife if you're gonna have it in the water? I've never tried having one in the water....although they did offer me a room that would let me do that at the hospital...i'd just rather have my babies the way God intended me to....strapped to a bed, numb from the neck down.


okay you win its expensive... but i dont think god intended it that way ...Lol..( i know your sarcastic)
Im not making any babies... i lied... but if i did it wouldnt cost me much... im a deadbeat!lol

Me trying to look cool ...yayaarr!






i need attention..lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cute cheez!


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 1, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> You dirty dog!!!lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

I loooove that picture lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sometimes even ponies are mean lil bitches.


----------



## Lovemysourd (Jun 1, 2012)

II I was hittin the OG


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

Lovemysourd said:


> View attachment 2195174II I was hittin the OG


What's the OG?


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 1, 2012)

this guy knows his herb


----------



## Lovemysourd (Jun 1, 2012)

OG KUSH???? you had to have heard of it lmao


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

Lovemysourd said:


> OG KUSH???? you had to have heard of it lmao


Ohhh. Gotcha.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 1, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2195171Sometimes even ponies are mean lil bitches.


Now I wanna go to candy mountain.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Now I wanna go to candy mountain.


Sorry i'm married.

LoL alright i've smoekd too much. Off to watch family guy.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 1, 2012)

lol... thats hilarious.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BA142 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## dankdalia (Jun 1, 2012)

Twin falls, Maui


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 1, 2012)

BA142 said:


> View attachment 2195266


Arrararrarar


----------



## ganjames (Jun 1, 2012)

san francisco


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 1, 2012)

Aw. You're super cute ganj!


----------



## Imnewidkwhattodo (Jun 1, 2012)

@sunni Holy shit! You look like my chick's friend. Stop that


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2012)

ganjames said:


> san francisco



i thought you were black.


----------



## ganjames (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought you were black.


i wish, black people have it so easy.


----------



## ganjames (Jun 1, 2012)

woah, the likes are back.. and it gives you a notification when you get repped now.

this place got weird.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 1, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> That's a fat ass j
> Makes the j I'm smoking right now look like a mosquito leg...


...with adequate buzz, I am sure


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 1, 2012)

ganjames said:


> woah, the likes are back.. and it gives you a notification when you get repped now.
> 
> this place got weird.


...that reminds me of a nifty quote: "when the going gets weird, the weird turn pro"


----------



## Imnewidkwhattodo (Jun 1, 2012)

@BA142 
Hahahahaha! I want that gif!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought you were black.


i knew he was a white boy  he loves debbie harry. james you look just as i pictured


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 2, 2012)

at the denver zoo in my bathroom


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2012)

ganjames said:


> san francisco


and when do you plan onmarrying me?


----------



## ganjames (Jun 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> and when do you plan onmarrying me?


when i decide to move to san francisco you can meet me on the golden gate bridge, i'll propose to you and slip that ring onto your finger with you hair blowing in the warm salty wind.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2012)

ganjames said:


> when i decide to move to san francisco you can meet me on the golden gate bridge, i'll propose to you and slip that ring onto your finger with you hair blowing in the warm salty wind.


omw..............


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

ganjames said:


> when i decide to move to san francisco you can meet me on the golden gate bridge, i'll propose to you and slip that ring onto your finger with you hair blowing in the warm salty wind.


Awwww so cute lol. We want pics of the happy couple in San Fran.


----------



## ganjames (Jun 2, 2012)

i'm just a hopeless romantic.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2012)

pretty sureim in love. ROFL jk


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 2, 2012)

my man and i on our romantic getaway. grand wailea, hi. just got done smoking maui wowie in maui.


----------



## ganjames (Jun 2, 2012)

i'm gonna take sunni to maui on our honeymoon. or maybe japan, okinawa and tokyo and shit.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

My baby hit the ball and made a run, his momma is sooo proud lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

Me before I was fired from the WWE for messing with Owen Hart's zip line.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 2, 2012)

ganjames said:


> i'm gonna take sunni to maui on our honeymoon. or maybe japan, okinawa and tokyo and shit.


But she no Asian . I actually don't know, but this is just an inside joke form the tumbler thread


----------



## ganjames (Jun 2, 2012)

but we find sexy japanese girl, get her to love us long time.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

She's Italian. Just like Britny Murphy was.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2196155The girlies with a dog who would eat your face off for messing with them lol



I'd do a flying elbow drop off the top turnbuckle on that dog. Then I'd get both those kids in a figure four leg lock of ultimate doom.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I'd do a flying elbow drop off the top turnbuckle on that dog. Then I'd get both those kids in a figure four leg lock of ultimate doom.


...What's a turnbuckle?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

The thing that says wwf


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

I see. Why do they call it a turnbuckle?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

The turnbuckle is behind the pad that says wwf. It holds the ropes to the posts.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> The turnbuckle is behind the pad that says wwf. It holds the ropes to the posts.


Ohhhh I see I see. I can tell why they call it a turnbuckle now.

Ok.

Pssssh my kids would fuuuck you up lol jkjk. Leave my kids alone lol.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ohhhh I see I see. I can tell why they call it a turnbuckle now.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Pssssh my kids would fuuuck you up lol jkjk. Leave my kids alone lol.



This is my message you your kids. Make sure you play it real loud. But when he says Hulk Hogan, say your kid's names. And remember Owen Hart. <makes throat slitting gesture with index finger>

[video=youtube;vY3nFgqN2xM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY3nFgqN2xM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> This is my message you your kids. Make sure you play it real loud. But when he says Hulk Hogan, say your kid's names. And remember Owen Hart. <makes throat slitting gesture with index finger>
> 
> [video=youtube;vY3nFgqN2xM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY3nFgqN2xM&amp;feature=related[/video]


LoL! It's a rainbow wrestler!!


----------



## ganjames (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL! It's a rainbow wrestler!!


i'll wrestle you rainbow... muahahaha


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

ganjames said:


> i'll wrestle you rainbow... muahahaha


I'll just watch you and Sunni. I'm a freak that way lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2012)

ganjames said:


> i'll wrestle you rainbow... muahahaha


cheatin already are ya now? rofl


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> cheatin already are ya now? rofl


Right? lol. Kinda broke my heart a little bit!


----------



## ganjames (Jun 2, 2012)

there's enough ganjames to go around, i got lots of love to give ladies.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ganj is a E-pimp..


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2012)

no  mine and mine only..tis how i am take it or leave it rofl rofl


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> no  mine and mine only..tis how i am take it or leave it rofl rofl


I think you should take it Ganj...just my opinion...


----------



## ganjames (Jun 2, 2012)

i'll take it, my love for her extends beyond the glistening stars.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 2, 2012)

wow. you guys are gay for each other. love it! 


View attachment 2196274last one for the day. gotta go to the people's fair.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> wow. you guys are gay for each other. love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196274last one for the day. gotta go to the people's fair.


.....................


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> wow. you guys are gay for each other. love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196274last one for the day. gotta go to the people's fair.


hes a guy i am female...how are we gay?


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 2, 2012)

i always say to my couple friends, straight or gay, that they are gay for each other. no disrespect.it's a good thing.


----------



## ganjames (Jun 2, 2012)

my brain hurts


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 2, 2012)

i love that feeling


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

ganjames said:


> my brain hurts


Did the girls mind fuck you too hard?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Did the girls mind fuck you too hard?


Don't you go blamin the girls lol. I was just enjoying the romantic movie between Sunni and Ganj.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2012)

lets just lay it out straight i want yo penis. in my mouth.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> lets just lay it out straight i want yo penis. in my mouth.


Holy shit!!

I friggin...

I just,.,.,

I love you lmao


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 2, 2012)

Watch out for the rainbow people 


[video=youtube;FIY41LrvMFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=FIY41LrvMFQ[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 2, 2012)

robot chicken!!! yes!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> lets just lay it out straight i want yo penis. in my mouth.


N.W.A nothing to do with halo

sorry for the halo thing but cant find the song without intro.... mad weak 

[video=youtube;9zYblAwQr9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=9zYblAwQr9I[/video]


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 2, 2012)

i used to always t bag on halo. good times.


----------



## ganjames (Jun 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> lets just lay it out straight i want yo penis. in my mouth.





dankdalia said:


> i love that feeling


yeahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## april (Jun 2, 2012)

Sunni is starting to be a naughty girl, i like


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 2, 2012)

i'm lovin this mario thing you got going on.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Here rainbow View attachment 2196308..... If I hear one insult.. oooohhh


I wanna see the rest of it lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I wanna see the rest of it lol


Nah I'm good. I'm just a kid anyways lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nah I'm good. I'm just a kid anyways lol.


You don't gotta out yourself to the pot world, lovely. You know my email address!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 2, 2012)

hello hello everyone....what have you all been up to? see this thread is still going along nice and smooth.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 2, 2012)

alright limited time only just for this thread


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;TH0Wwl0A7QY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH0Wwl0A7QY[/video]


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 2, 2012)

that's right ladies...soak it in...you know you want some!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> that's right ladies...soak it in...you know you want some!
> 
> View attachment 2196396


WTF...where'd you get my picture, Phil?! Damnit, now how am I supposed to sex up ladies on da interwebz...


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> that's right ladies...soak it in...you know you want some!
> 
> View attachment 2196396


That is so sad. How can anyone be comfortable like that?  Now I want to cry.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That is so sad. How can anyone be comfortable like that?  Now I want to cry.


It's the Miracle of Cotton. cn


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That is so sad. How can anyone be comfortable like that?  Now I want to cry.


Don't cry for me Carne Seca...the truth is I never left you.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

Is that Elvis or Pavarotti?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 2, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Is that Elvis or Pavarotti?


Marlon Brando


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 2, 2012)

i play this video every time i have sex. 

[video=youtube;lQlIhraqL7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok, if we're going there...

[video=youtube;NisCkxU544c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c[/video]


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 2, 2012)

i get this one bumping when i go fishing

[video=youtube;R7yfISlGLNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2012)

I knew that one was coming next...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 2, 2012)

prepare to be BOLTED!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFood_bTOX4


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2012)

Man, can't forget this baby!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

Hmm...for some reason it won't play embedded.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 2, 2012)

i'll wham you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQtlrBziyzI


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

We could have been so good together. We could have lived this dance forever. But noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ones goooooooonna daaaaaaaaance with meeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> We could have been so good together. We could have lived this dance forever. But noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ones goooooooonna daaaaaaaaance with meeeeeeeeeeee.



Annnnnnnnnnnnnd....The Captain has officially lost his mind.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

First mates swab the poopdick!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 2, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> First mates swab the poopdick!!


Normally i'd say pics or it didn't happen but please don't get this on film...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;fbiYMlQUM8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbiYMlQUM8A[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2012)

Creepy pic collectors...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i get this one bumping when i go fishing


[video=youtube;o8T095mFdW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8T095mFdW8[/video]


----------



## Kronika (Jun 2, 2012)

Dr High said:


> You're BEAUTIFUL! =]


Awww.. shucks. Thank you.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 3, 2012)

_________________________________


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2012)

for whatever reason that picture reminds me of a light bright and makes me feel like I'm a kid


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 4, 2012)

&#8203;

Mugshot


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 4, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> &#8203;View attachment 2198222
> 
> Mugshot


Don't fuck with the pad.. He has heat rays.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Don't fuck with the pad.. He has heat rays.


lol

my beard is like 4 x's longer than that, and redder than shit! 

Green eyes, red beard, brown hair... Irish?


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 4, 2012)

I make jewelry.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 4, 2012)

Im on top of the world!!! 






...............not!


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 4, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2198342I make jewelry.


cute.... and talented!


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 4, 2012)

why the lol? being sarcastic are we?!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> why the lol? being sarcastic are we?!


Doubtful, Cheesy is typically pretty frank in his post's.
Perhaps just a kneejerk lol ?

BTW, very nice ring my dear.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 4, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> why the lol? being sarcastic are we?!


It's his nervous laugh.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 4, 2012)

i figured as much.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 4, 2012)

opps i didnt mean to put that there... i guess i just always laugh for no reason...
dalia ... i remember ya from way back... well not really but u started some big threads back when riu was way better..

I would be a real ass to be sarcastic...

Maybe it could be funny ....
Like when woman are smart and talented... 
It so charming to us ...but unessasarry ..like a monkey on roller skates...
lol.... jk... total dictator joke..


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 5, 2012)

My new naked lady painting. The gallery I am showing at this month wont let me hang her. Conservatives..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 5, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> My new naked lady painting. The gallery I am showing at this month wont let me hang her. Conservatives.. View attachment 2199967


It's only considered art if a man paints it. Since you're a woman it's clearly pornography.


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 5, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> It's only considered art if a man paints it. Since you're a woman it's clearly pornography.


Well, I am not complaining!


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 6, 2012)

This one is for fdd and gk


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 6, 2012)

we went fresh water shrimping the other night. down here these are called "langostinos." we do it 10-15 times a year. you can only do it at certain times of the year though...early rainy season or toward the very end of rainy season. all you need is a mask or goggles, an underwater flashlight, and a spear. we usually get anywhere from 25-40lbs. you basically start at the bottom of the river and make your way up a few miles. they like to hang out in the pools. we get 2-3 guys in the river and 2 guys walking on the banks. since you go at night you gotta have guys watching for snakes. usually you end up running into 5-10 terciopelo which are nasty pit vipers.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice picture, your cute....
But there is a sadness too you ...

ps... your arm is in the way ...


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 6, 2012)

wow u are gorgeous and a little frustrated nice!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

Watch out! UncleBuck could cross the road here at any unsuspected time!!


----------



## Puddle Of Goop (Jun 6, 2012)

"What about this side boob?"-Peter Griffen


----------



## BigJon (Jun 6, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> This one is for fdd and gk


Alright, the last thing I want to be is an Internet Captain but I thank your mother.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 6, 2012)

Wierd ...after closer inspection..
There seems to be some kinda wierdo in the backround...








Its me in dalias room.. (you could do so much better??)


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Wierd ...after closer inspection..
> There seems to be some kinda wierdo in the backround...
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahaha that's great.. I didn't notice the cat either. Jees dalia you're distracting lol. 

Oh man.. good laugh dude.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 6, 2012)

funny and disturbing... lol
I like dark gals ...and plus dalia's been on the forums for a long time...
They always come back ..

Thanx heph


----------



## letsbake (Jun 6, 2012)

you're gorgeous dankdalia.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm sad because i miss gk's sexy body and fdd's wisdom. 
(i'mjustsayingyoucandobetter)drake- marvin's room


thnx


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 6, 2012)

Dalia got a turk!! She is one sexy mama.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

For Heppie
For Bucky
For DS


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2012)

*





​




*OMFG kill it! kill it with fire!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no. Don't kill it. Just be a little rough.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> No no. Don't kill it. Just be a little rough.


how can i be rough with a picture you copied from the interwebz/facespace machine?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how can i be rough with a picture you copied from the interwebz/facespace machine?


That's the first time those have ever been posted on the net. I just took them off my phone. Have your internet detectives look.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 6, 2012)

Pic means nothing.. If I had a big dick I'd get a pic too lol.. And you're always arguing with good ol buck. Nope.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That's the first time those have ever been posted on the net. I just took them off my phone. Have your internet detectives look.


then no wonder you photochopped fake pics for so long then.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> then no wonder you photochopped fake pics for so long then.


I don't know what that means...

But I have met an RIU member or two, love.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Pic means nothing.. If I had a big dick I'd get a pic too lol.. And you're always arguing with good ol buck. Nope.


Heppie yours is super cute!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I don't know what that means...


good. because i am supposed to be on good behavior.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 7, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> good. because i am supposed to be on good behavior.


Did you hand get swatted Bucky? Poor baby.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Heppie yours is super cute!


Bah humbug..


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 7, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2201751Watch out! UncleBuck could cross the road here at any unsuspected time!!


LOL
Uncle Pervy gives jackasses everywhere a bad name !!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey, you ever run some BHO and let the pan dry out, and when you go to scrape it, it all just crumbles and turns to dusty little amber flakes of joy? Yeah, that happened to me recently...I love putting this stuff on bowls.


----------



## Prefontaine (Jun 7, 2012)

where do you think i got the thumbnail?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That's the first time those have ever been posted on the net. I just took them off my phone. Have your internet detectives look.


take a picture of that booty of yours. the internet detectives needs more evidence


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Heppie yours is super cute!


super cute? his twig and berries? lol  I would never want any chick to call my package super cute


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> take a picture of that booty of yours. the internet detectives needs more evidence


I am mortified I posted those lol. It's just that that's what he was threatening me with and i'd rather jump than be thrown.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> super cute? his twig and berries? lol  I would never want any chick to call my package super cute


I would talk to it in a baby voice and give it a cute nickname lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> super cute? his twig and berries? lol  I would never want any chick to call my package super cute


She would say some dick shit like that. But no fucker, she's not talking about my package.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I would talk to it in a baby voice and give it a cute nickname lol.


I'd swing my dick forward and break your face if you talked to mine in a baby voice.. truth.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> She would say some dick shit like that. But no fucker, she's not talking about my package.


lol!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'd swing my dick forward and break your face if you talked to mine in a baby voice.. truth.


Heppie my face wouldn't be close enough to your "package" for you to be able to do that. Unless of course your mom had to go to the store and you needed your diaper changed.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Heppie my face wouldn't be close enough to your "package" for you to be able to do that. Unless of course your mom had to go to the store and you needed your diaper changed.


Thought we were having quiet time... shhhhh


----------



## letsbake (Jun 7, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> Twin falls, Maui View attachment 2195268


 Is this seriously you? If it is, marry me.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 7, 2012)

it is. look at my journal entry. anyways, i can't say yes to a no face man. your arms are nice though.


----------



## letsbake (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## smok3h (Jun 7, 2012)

Respect to dalia for the cat picture.

I love cats, but i also love dogs. why is it that people are always grouped into one category? It's either "cat-lover" or "dog-lover." It's never "cat/dog lover," but that's what I think of myself as.

I should clarify by saying that right now I have two cats, but my dog of 13 years just passed away about two years ago, and i've yet to get a new dog since (emotionally not ready? but really, not sure why to be honest).


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 7, 2012)

Someone is baked. . I love dogs as well!


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 7, 2012)

Lets all have a huge orgy.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2012)

letsbake said:


>









Bieber? I don't think the disney channel is gonna be hapopy with you for joining RIU...


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bitchassness. It always happens when ubhave hair like that. As if that douche bag was the first to do it no!! People just made it a big deal oh bieber jus flipped his haid what a douche. Even tho i dont have hair like this. Still retarded.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 7, 2012)

letsbake said:


>


Ummmmmmmm hello!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> Ummmmmmmm hello!


Seriously? He's like 12....Cradle robber...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

You girls probably think ol straight hair over there is cute huh? Well he's not as cute as this


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 7, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You girls probably think ol straight hair over there is cute huh? Well he's not as cute as this
> View attachment 2203437


Mmmmm rabbit stew


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Mmmmm rabbit stew


It's not my rabbit, but I'll tell my friend he took off outside as soon as I opened the door if you give me 20 bucks..


----------



## letsbake (Jun 7, 2012)

that's an old picture of me. I am 25.

here is a recent one.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 7, 2012)

letsbake said:


> that's an old picture of me. I am 25.
> 
> here is a recent one.


i just turned 25!
ok, i'll marry you, but the only problem is i have a boyfriend and we've been together for 4 yrs. so........


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

letsbake said:


> that's an old picture of me. I am 25.
> 
> here is a recent one.


Did somebody just tell a joke?


----------



## letsbake (Jun 7, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Did somebody just tell a joke?


I was just thinking about the future dankdalia and I are going to have.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2012)

The absurdity of you guys makes me literally laugh out loud...I was holding together fine till I saw that Buck liked that last post...


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 7, 2012)

Am 25 too


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 7, 2012)

letsbake said:


> I was just thinking about the future dankdalia and I are going to have.


ooooo and we're charming aren't we?


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 7, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> The absurdity of you guys makes me literally laugh out loud...I was holding together fine till I saw that Buck liked that last post...


lolololol.


----------



## letsbake (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't help it Metasynth. She is really hot , smokes weed, and loves to play video games. Her taste in music is pretty amazing too. Worth a shot, I live in Colorado as well. You never know....


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2012)

letsbake said:


> I can't help it Metasynth. She is really hot , smokes weed, and loves to play video games. Her taste in music is pretty amazing too. Worth a shot, I live in Colorado as well. You never know....


Hey, I ain't hating...Can't blame a guy for trying.....

Still made me chuckle though.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 7, 2012)

i'm gonna puke...


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 7, 2012)

bahahahahaha! do it.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm gonna puke...


Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 7, 2012)

told you guys


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lmfao bwhahhahaha poor thing


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2012)

that is hurl-icious!! cn


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 7, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> that is hurl-icious!! cn


more like hurl-arious.


----------



## BigJon (Jun 7, 2012)

...sdfaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Voidling (Jun 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahahaha you already know my days of posting pics at riu is over lol


I didn't get to see either. Why aren't you in Texas yet anyway? I thought we convinced you to get away from those creeps in Cali. Ha

Hope you're doing well


----------



## sunni (Jun 7, 2012)

View attachment 2203601new hair! ^_^


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 7, 2012)

letsbake said:


> I was just thinking about the future dankdalia and I are going to have.


 Well go get her dude before she turns off her computer .


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 7, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2203601new hair! ^_^


Guapa!!!!!! Me gusta mucho


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I didn't get to see either. Why aren't you in Texas yet anyway? I thought we convinced you to get away from those creeps in Cali. Ha
> 
> Hope you're doing well


Hehehe good to know you are still around bro, hope you are doing good bro  I found my knight in shining armor in Cali among the crazy ones hahahha thank God lol my friend Trichey Bastered from Hawaii even warned me to run away if they were already wearing the fucking armor lmfao omg too funny you gotta love this site hahahahaha


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 7, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2203601new hair! ^_^


Sunni I would change my player ways for you ....


----------



## Voidling (Jun 7, 2012)

Good to hear. He better keep his sword sharp to defend you out there. 

My said I was her Knight in a shiny car the night we met



konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe good to know you are still around bro, hope you are doing good bro  I found my knight in shining armor in Cali among the crazy ones hahahha thank God lol my friend Trichey Bastered from Hawaii even warned me to run away if they were already wearing the fucking armor lmfao omg too funny you gotta love this site hahahahaha


----------



## Voidling (Jun 7, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2203601new hair! ^_^


Goes well with your screen name


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Good to hear. He better keep his sword sharp to defend you out there.
> 
> My said I was her Knight in a shiny car the night we met


Hehehe awww that is cute !! Yes we are def doing what we were meant to be doing we are doing what we love and we both have natural abilities and interests in gardening lol . Our medicine is top notch we have many exclusive cut only strains


----------



## Voidling (Jun 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe awww that is cute !! Yes we are def doing what we were meant to be doing we are doing what we love and we both have natural abilities and interests in gardening lol . Our medicine is top notch we have many exclusive cut only strains



That's awesome. Good stuff. My girl is into gardening Foo plants


----------



## Voidling (Jun 7, 2012)

Food plants.

Wish I could get some good clone onlys but not around here


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ya I know how that is only being able to grow from seed I started out in Hawaii lol it was a lot of fun  well a pack of veg seeds will go a long way lmfao hehehhe


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2012)

picture of myself taken by myself about 7 hours ago. First time to the new yankee stadium. Man is it beautiful. I think if god owned a baseball team, he would have this stadium as their home.

Oh, and the best part was we got the tickets for free from a friend. fancy with all the f words no?



EDIT: I love the new hair sunni.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> picture of myself taken by myself about 7 hours ago. First time to the new yankee stadium. Man is it beautiful. I think if god owned a baseball team, he would have this stadium as their home.
> 
> Oh, and the best part was we got the tickets for free from a friend. fancy with all the f words no?
> 
> EDIT: I love the new hair sunni.


Sabathia vs. Price. hope you enjoyed the game man.


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 8, 2012)

I really miss my girlfriends right now.  I have been stuck in my house with bruised ribs for about 10 days and it is driving me insane.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 8, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I really miss my girlfriends right now.  I have been stuck in my house with bruised ribs for about 10 days and it is driving me insane. View attachment 2204043


I would so change my player ways for you Ms.Jazzy. You make me want to settle down


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 8, 2012)

traffic is kinda slow around here tonight. where did theexpress go? haven't seen him in a while. ever since he moved to Cali. check the bushes around your house Jazzy...


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 8, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I would so change my player ways for you Ms.Jazzy. You make me want to settle down


Hahaha. Once a player always a player I thought?? I wouldnt really know.. I am always referred to as the girl-next-door. Blah.


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 8, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> traffic is kinda slow around here tonight. where did theexpress go? haven't seen him in a while. ever since he moved to Cali. check the bushes around your house Jazzy...


Lol I don't know where he has been. He's in a totally different part of the state..


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 8, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I would so change my player ways for you Ms.Jazzy. You make me want to settle down


Thank you for the compliment, btw.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> i just turned 25!
> ok, i'll marry you, but the only problem is i have a boyfriend and we've been together for 4 yrs. so........


I was really trying to stay out of this, but something struck me. What is bf thinking being with you for 4 years and not proposing? That's a long time. Our young friend letsbake is a smart man... knows when he sees something good to try and hold onto it.

sorry to bring it back up, lol, not really


----------



## Voidling (Jun 8, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> I really miss my girlfriends right now.  I have been stuck in my house with bruised ribs for about 10 days and it is driving me insane. View attachment 2204043



I can see why with gfs like that. That sounds like serious bruising, hope you're ok and that getting them was worth it


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 8, 2012)

voidling said:


> i can see why with gfs like that. That sounds like serious bruising, hope you're ok and that getting them was worth it


gorgeous!!


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I was really trying to stay out of this, but something struck me. What is bf thinking being with you for 4 years and not proposing? That's a long time. Our young friend letsbake is a smart man... knows when he sees something good to try and hold onto it.
> 
> sorry to bring it back up, lol, not really


Jerry...Jerry..Jerry!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I was really trying to stay out of this, but something struck me. What is bf thinking being with you for 4 years and not proposing? That's a long time. Our young friend letsbake is a smart man... knows when he sees something good to try and hold onto it.
> 
> sorry to bring it back up, lol, not really


Not every girl wants to be married . A lot of people change once you have the "title". I like being in a relationship where both of us know the other could leave that night if they want to, without any liability or strings attached. I think it helps people act right lol. Been with my man for 3 years now...maybe we'll get married one day but def not rushing it. Sometimes a guy can convince himself he's ready when he's really not (women too). If you can hang around for a few years because you choose to, not because a piece of paper binds you, says a lot about the relationship imo.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2012)

I hear that. I forget because I always wanted married, and just figure everyone does.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I hear that. I forget because I always wanted married, and just figure everyone does.


I always wanted to get married too...until I got married. Then I got divorced and found a new appreciation for life. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2012)

Hehehe. If my 2nd girlfriend would have said yes, I would have been in the same place. THANK God she said we should break up. Took 3 or 4 years to get my shit together, and found someone worth being around, who actually liked me, imagine that.

I swear no one should be able to make big life decisions before at least 25. Nah, I guess there are some mature people out there, but I know at 33 I'm still pretty much an idiot. Though I'm much better than before.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hehehe. If my 2nd girlfriend would have said yes, I would have been in the same place. THANK God she said we should break up. Took 3 or 4 years to get my shit together, and found someone worth being around, who actually liked me, imagine that.
> 
> I swear no one should be able to make big life decisions before at least 25. Nah, I guess there are some mature people out there, but I know at 33 I'm still pretty much an idiot. Though I'm much better than before.


I feel you on that! Was only 20 when I got married...got with a crazy who was several years older than me. We live and we learn lol. Appreciate that experience, learned a lot about the consequences of naivety. And that experience indirectly led me to the person I'm with now, can't have any qualms with that .


----------



## ganjames (Jun 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2203601new hair! ^_^


----------



## BigJon (Jun 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hehehe. If my 2nd girlfriend would have said yes, I would have been in the same place. THANK God she said we should break up. Took 3 or 4 years to get my shit together, and found someone worth being around, who actually liked me, imagine that.
> 
> I swear no one should be able to make big life decisions before at least 25. Nah, I guess there are some mature people out there, but I know at 33 I'm still pretty much an idiot. Though I'm much better than before.


I made my life decision at 16! 

I only regret it a little bit.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2012)

Is that your girlfriend bigjon? If so, can I hit that real quick?


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 8, 2012)

me and my girl!!!


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks jg i let her know!!!


----------



## BigJon (Jun 8, 2012)

dankdalia said:


> Is that your girlfriend bigjon? If so, can I hit that real quick?


My wife, but she won't want it "real quick" and I have to watch.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 8, 2012)

BigJon said:


> My wife, but she won't want it "real quick" and I have to watch.


you're a lucky man big jon. your wife is very pretty.


----------



## BigJon (Jun 8, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> you're a lucky man big jon. your wife is very pretty.


Thank you, my man. Luck is 10%...I was lucky enough to have a face she wanted to look at. Then its 90% game.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 8, 2012)

^^^^Thats allot of game..
I usually just post up in the corner.. lol
Hot wife..


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 8, 2012)

botanist95 said:


> View attachment 2204648View attachment 2204649 me and my girl!!!


So then who the fuck is your avatar?

Your daughter?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 8, 2012)

i'll do you guys 1 better than a picture. how about a video?

*https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/534792-my-adventure-video.html#post7543205*


----------



## Kronika (Jun 8, 2012)

BigJon said:


> My wife, but she won't want it "real quick" and I have to watch.


Ummm.. yeah. I'll buy a ticket for that show. I wanna watch too.


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2012)

ganjames said:


>


View attachment 2204830daisuki


----------



## BigJon (Jun 8, 2012)

Kronika said:


> Ummm.. yeah. I'll buy a ticket for that show. I wanna watch too.


If thats really you in your avatar, I'm sure something can be arranged.


----------



## ganjames (Jun 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2204830daisuki





anata mo daisuki desu<3


----------



## Kronika (Jun 8, 2012)

BigJon said:


> If thats really you in your avatar, I'm sure something can be arranged.


Yup, that's me. If I can't be invited to the party, at least hit me up with some pics of it.


----------



## TexRx (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't like close-ups! ....I'm in one of my garden beds


----------



## Kronika (Jun 8, 2012)

TexRx said:


> I don't like close-ups! ....I'm in one of my garden beds


And a very nice garden it is!


----------



## TexRx (Jun 8, 2012)

^^^ Thank you! I have a small bench here that says welcome. Sometimes I'll sit and watch the flowers and wildlife after I vape a bowl!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 8, 2012)

TexRx said:


> ^^^ Thank you! I have a small bench here that says welcome. Sometimes I'll sit and watch the flowers and wildlife after I vape a bowl!


Dude that's so chill.. I want a vegetable garden. Too bad it's illegal to grow pot for me. It would be so sweet to have a garden with my cannabis taking up all the space lol.


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 8, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I can see why with gfs like that. That sounds like serious bruising, hope you're ok and that getting them was worth it


So which one is your favorite?  THank you btw. It was worth it. Little jet-skiing mishap.


----------



## TexRx (Jun 8, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dude that's so chill.. I want a vegetable garden. Too bad it's illegal to grow pot for me. It would be so sweet to have a garden with my cannabis taking up all the space lol.



What I have is actually a mostly Texas native wildflower garden!....no veggies except for fennel herb cuz my caterpillars eat it! The flowers attract butterflies, dragonflies and hummingbirds! And yes, it's a chill spot and will be more of one once some more plants become established here!...some are still pretty new plamts!

And it's illegal for me to grow cannabis, too.... but I might have enough privacy here to grow a couple small plants outdoors. I'm planning on trying to grow this fall by starting plants indoors and then moving them outdoors in Sept to force them into flower

~ p e a c e ~


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 8, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dude that's so chill.. I want a vegetable garden. Too bad it's illegal to grow pot for me. It would be so sweet to have a garden with my cannabis taking up all the space lol.


I was first interested in plants because of cannabis but now i enjoy all plants.. I don't know why but i feel closer with nature ( no homo + I also think 2C-E/LSD/Shrooms ,may have had something to do with it) I just find beauty in the patterns nature makes.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 8, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I was first interested in plants because of cannabis but now i enjoy all plants.. I don't know why but i feel closer with nature ( no homo + I also think 2C-E/LSD/Shrooms ,may have had something to do with it) I just find beauty in the patterns nature makes.


No homo indeed sir. We _are _nature in itself anyways. And yeah psychadelics most likely helped get in touch with nature ha.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> So which one is your favorite?  THank you btw. It was worth it. Little jet-skiing mishap.


When you say jet ski, do you mean the kind you stand up on, or like a seadoo water craft thingy? Godspeed recovering btw.


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> When you say jet ski, do you mean the kind you stand up on, or like a seadoo water craft thingy? Godspeed recovering btw.


It is a sit-down, wave runner.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 8, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> It is a sit-down, wave runner.


So you went down like a badass eh?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 8, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> It is a sit-down, wave runner.


YOU bastards chase my wake ... jk its cool when you eat shit


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol not exactly badass.. The lake was crowded so I rode the wave runner to the middle of the lake so I could try and open it up. Some guy on a jetski came out of the middle of nowhere from behind a cove and cut me off and I had to let off the gas as I was going about 55 mph. So I ended up flying off the jet ski and my body flew into my buddy's wave runner, who was following some distance behind me and I had no idea. I think if I hadn't just put lotion on my legs, I probably would've been able to stay on the ski.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 9, 2012)

PappaBear said:


> hempfeatus is cocksucker, we back doored hismom and he got her preggo..
> he always gets his mom preggo


Oh man this is exciting. You shall provide me hours of entertainment.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh man this is exciting. You shall provide me hours of entertainment.


Hempfeatus? I thought it was HepHopAnonymous


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 9, 2012)

what up peeps? how's everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 9, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Hempfeatus? I thought it was HepHopAnonymous


Hempfeatus? Ok I'm not gonna lie, that sounds badass. It makes me sound like a weed prodigy. Alot of pressure.

And are you the only one that calls me that or was there a day where that became an official name? I'm honestly confused .


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 9, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No homo indeed sir. We _are _nature in itself anyways. And yeah psychadelics most likely helped get in touch with nature ha.


 psychedelics are like slot machines of emotion. You gamble your well being by taking them but, if you get that jackpot it is worth It. I used to hate life then I started taking psychedelics until I woke up extremely happy after my "last trip". I t was 3 or 4 years ago and I have been happy ever since. However I think my friend gambled to much and lost all his emotions. use it as a tool and not a high.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 10, 2012)

^^^^^lmao...Boondocks is the shit


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 10, 2012)

What a fuckin pimp


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 10, 2012)

Dude, you guys need to stop punkin' each other, and just post pics of yourself. OK? OK!!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)

Heip
Heip hop
Heip hop inonimous

No fair you give him all the easy ones!


----------



## RawBudzski (Jun 10, 2012)

*I call this the FedThread.<3

Ill post a picture of my ass.*


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah no doubt. We should all post our asses


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 11, 2012)

PappaBear said:


> Whos punkin? me and fetus love each other.. its like watching two bear play in your mouth. you fucking troll.


I'm innocent here.. 

Papabear is like a narc bear.. like smokey the bear.


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't think you folks are ready for my Stella looks.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 11, 2012)

Oscar Zeta Acosta said:


> I don't think you folks are ready for my Stella looks.


Are you a female model? If not, then you're probably right.. keep them to yourself .


----------



## STACKB (Jun 11, 2012)

rawbudzski said:


> *i call this the fedthread.<3
> 
> ill post a picture of my ass.*



thannnnk you!


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 11, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Are you a female model? If not, then you're probably right.. keep them to yourself .


I didn't know this had turned into a lonely hearts column lol

Joking aside I think I'll wait a few months till my partners over.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 11, 2012)

I hope MsJazzy is doing alright...

And those of you wit partners, couple photos are cute.. I really love being able to put a face to a name. You're all real people behind that screen.. I dug these up whilst clearing my hard drive to fit more DV footage on for work. 
sorry high contrast


----------



## MsJazzy (Jun 11, 2012)

Two bears playing in my mouth? Ok you fucking idiot.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 11, 2012)

MsJazzy said:


> Two bears playing in my mouth? Ok you fucking idiot.


Did they say something weird to you? Bears? Wha? Don't worry, the menfolk say silly things.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

You are so cool kuroi.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks x The guitar was a last-minute decision but glad I brought it now.

You're all awesome, posting pictures with monster fish, up mountains, fat wads of cash, bikes, boats, huge crops.. There have been some truly epic photos posted by members of this site..


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 11, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thanks x The guitar was a last-minute decision but glad I brought it now.
> 
> You're all awesome, posting pictures with monster fish, up mountains, fat wads of cash, bikes, boats, huge crops.. There have been some truly epic photos posted by members of this site..


stick around Kuroi...it's about to get off the chain in hear. as soon as my contest gets approved it's gonna be a picture party!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 11, 2012)

Oscar Zeta Acosta said:


> I didn't know this had turned into a lonely hearts column lol
> 
> Joking aside I think I'll wait a few months till my partners over.


But I'm soo lonely. I need your pics


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 11, 2012)

^don't be a collector hep


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> You are so cool kuroi.


i think so too brother jig


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 11, 2012)

I think you're all awesome. Where's Carne, BB, ML75 and HellaBlunts? They're pretty. Right now I'm messing around with UV nail polish and a blacklight I borrowed from the studio inventory. Pictures are coming...

Too bad 0Cali isn't here with more lazer bong pictures and videos though.


----------



## ganjames (Jun 11, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I think you're all awesome. Where's Carne, BB, ML75 and HellaBlunts? They're pretty. Right now I'm messing around with UV nail polish and a blacklight I borrowed from the studio inventory. Pictures are coming...
> 
> Too bad 0Cali isn't here with more lazer bong pictures and videos though.


hi kuroiiiiiiiii


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 11, 2012)

ganjames said:


> hi kuroiiiiiiiii


Glad to see you're back, You are You this time and hopefully feeling alot better x

Now, do we get an 'I'm home' pic? x


----------



## ganjames (Jun 11, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Glad to see you're back, You are You this time and hopefully feeling alot better x


went to a psychiatrist, went on vacation, now i feel normal again.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 11, 2012)

Where'd you go? Take any pictures for Padawan's thread?

Nice that you feel normal. When everything goes to shit, your last solace is having things at least make sense in your own head.

Looks like that space is cleaned and stocked like a fresh hotel room... now throw a party in there


----------



## ganjames (Jun 11, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Where'd you go? Take any pictures for Padawan's thread?
> 
> Nice that you feel normal. When everything goes to shit, your last solace is having things at least make sense in your own head.
> 
> Looks like that space is cleaned and stocked like a fresh hotel room... now throw a party in there


started in san diego, up to la for a short while, and then most of the time spend in san francisco.

but yeah now i don't think about things that i shouldn't be thinking about anymore, always questioning what i should do or shouldn't do, and thinking about how things would be if i would have done something differently. i just learned to throw all that away and take everything one day at a time, it's much easier this way.


----------



## sunni (Jun 11, 2012)

ganjames said:


> started in san diego, up to la for a short while, and then most of the time spend in san francisco.
> 
> but yeah now i don't think about things that i shouldn't be thinking about anymore, always questioning what i should do or shouldn't do, and thinking about how things would be if i would have done something differently. i just learned to throw all that away and take everything one day at a time, it's much easier this way.


you should marry me ^_^


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 11, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I think you're all awesome. Where's Carne, BB, ML75 and HellaBlunts? They're pretty. Right now I'm messing around with UV nail polish and a blacklight I borrowed from the studio inventory. Pictures are coming...
> 
> Too bad 0Cali isn't here with more lazer bong pictures and videos though.


Hehehhe lol I hope Ocalli is doing good lol I know he is having fun with that lazer bong hahhahahha too bad some people have to mess up our fun when we are having it hahaha


----------



## ganjames (Jun 11, 2012)

sunni said:


> you should marry me ^_^


i can always find a picture to describe my feelings for you, my love.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 11, 2012)

At the beach...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 11, 2012)

Go Go gadget bikini remover. Crazy i know what your avatar is from just a cat


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

So yeah, after that picture, mine is pretty bland... oh well.

Went on a little lake here in Lancaster PA with my wife and mom in law. Had a real good time.

View attachment 2208875


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2012)

TheDemoco said:


> Picture of me trolling the camera, high as hell.


are you 16?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> are you 16?


That's what I said, apparently it's a sensitive subject with this kid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2012)

TheDemoco said:


> 16?
> With 4 tattoos?
> Get real.


the acne points to a minor.

also, everyone note the location.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> the acne points to a minor.
> 
> also, everyone note the location.


I have a Cannabis plant on my dick. It grows when nurtured.


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 13, 2012)

Report that fuckin minor!!


----------



## ganjames (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2012)

ganjames said:


>


if thats what youre into ill dress up like a miner for you


----------



## ganjames (Jun 13, 2012)

sunni said:


> if thats what youre into ill dress up like a miner for you


dirty girl, shouldn't you be in school?


----------



## mygirls (Jun 13, 2012)

here i am pounding away at the old key board after eating 49 cheese burgers..


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 13, 2012)

mygirls said:


> here i am pounding away at the old key board after eating 49 cheese burgers..


i feel bad for the chair.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 13, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i feel bad for the chair.


what chair i see no chair...LOL


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 13, 2012)

mygirls said:


> what chair i see no chair...LOL


hahaha its somewhere in there.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 13, 2012)

sunni said:


> if thats what youre into ill dress up like a miner for you


 Ever heard of 49 ing


----------



## ganjames (Jun 13, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Ever heard of 49 ing


looked it up...

my sunni is an elegant lady, she would never do something so vile and disgusting!


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2012)

ganjames said:


> looked it up...
> 
> my sunni is an elegant lady, she would never do something so vile and disgusting!


tis right im only yours! saving myself for our marriage


----------



## ganjames (Jun 13, 2012)

sunni said:


> tis right im only yours! saving myself for our marriage


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 14, 2012)

mygirls said:


> here i am pounding away at the old key board after eating 49 cheese burgers..


Goddamn, look at that guys belly... How could you let yourself go like that? How could you get to that point? Who would let their friend, brother, sister, ACQUAINTANCE, let them get like that? Wonder what this guys story is... Obesity is an unusual subject... You can't blame the guy, but, you want to... You know it's his fault, but is it? There's always a solution, but is it really that easy? ...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 14, 2012)

How do you guys know that dude was a minor?


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 14, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How do you guys know that dude was a minor?


they dont, he just looked like one. i saw him on another thread and he basically put up his youtube account, he was doing reviews on spice and shit so i would guess hes a minor. his argument was that he had 4 tattoos, but a baby could have tattoos, that doesnt mean hes 18.


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 14, 2012)

Were just dicks heph no one really knows lol


----------



## supchaka (Jun 14, 2012)

Little gloom and doom for the thread. Myself, my wife and my dying mother from 2 days ago. She'll be on hospice soon so her suffering wont be much longer.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry bro my condolences..


----------



## mygirls (Jun 14, 2012)

my heart goes out to you and your family.. at least she still has a smile to her, thats good..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah she does look happy.. Your pic is a happy one but your post kinda drags me down.


----------



## 1993stoner (Jun 16, 2012)

My new car helllll yeaaaaah


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 16, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> My new car helllll yeaaaaah


Im curious as to how much those go for in Texas ? 
That is a box chev on 4s isn't it ?
Or is it a delta ?


----------



## 1993stoner (Jun 16, 2012)

1984 monte carlo on 24s. Ten grand when I got it but I put a lot of work in it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 17, 2012)

So howbout some PICS!?!

Beard's way longer! Awesome.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 17, 2012)

the dog!


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2012)

Jigfresh left, DST getting whipped, on the right, lol.





Something tasty......





Breeders Boutique.....DST, Mr West, Little Ganja Princess, Don Gin & Ton.





Peace and frostyness to all,





DST


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 17, 2012)

The tea I put into a thermos is still hot after six hours...what sort of witchcraft and demonry is this?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> The tea I put into a thermos is still hot after six hours...what sort of witchcraft and demonry is this?


A baby unicorn died for your convenience. cn


----------



## silasraven (Jun 17, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> View attachment 2215976
> 
> So howbout some PICS!?!
> 
> Beard's way longer! Awesome.


you have beautiful eyes dude


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 17, 2012)

silasraven said:


> you have beautiful eyes dude


I think he's single...


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 17, 2012)

silasraven said:


> you have beautiful eyes dude


Hell, I'd do him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2012)

silasraven said:


> you have beautiful eyes dude


one starring both of your threads from now on.


----------



## 1993stoner (Jun 17, 2012)

Why are my threads being one starred? :/


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 17, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> Why are my threads being one starred? :/


Because you allowed your Mom to be dosed without her knowledge or consent; and you butt-fucked your girl because she was still recovering from childbirth.

Embrace it.


----------



## Kronika (Jun 17, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> View attachment 2215976
> 
> So howbout some PICS!?!
> 
> Beard's way longer! Awesome.


You are rather cute. Although the beard thing conjures up images of ZZ Top.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2012)

Kronika said:


> You are rather cute. Although the beard thing conjures up images of ZZ Top.



:/ about like 5 feet to short to be zztop and about 40 years too young


----------



## Kronika (Jun 17, 2012)

sunni said:


> :/ about like 5 feet to short to be zztop and about 40 years too young


Way to miss the joke there, hun.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2012)

Did someone say ZZ top ?


----------



## Kronika (Jun 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Did someone say ZZ top ?
> 
> View attachment 2216716


Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Did someone say ZZ top ?
> 
> View attachment 2216716


yea jig! throw some braids in that mofo!


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2012)

kronika said:


> way to miss the joke there, hun.


troll sunni hungry feed me moar


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 18, 2012)

Is that a tiara? 



jigfresh said:


> View attachment 2216716


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Kronika said:


> You are rather cute. Although the beard thing conjures up images of ZZ Top.



Hey thanks, my beard is like 5x's as long as in that picture right now! lol 

Beards, so polarizing! Ya love em or hate em.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2012)

Kronika said:


> You are rather cute. Although the beard thing conjures up images of ZZ Top.









Better?


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 19, 2012)

This is thee worst idea of a thread on marijuana forums ever.. Just saying.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> This is thee worst idea of a thread on marijuana forums ever.. Just saying.


----------



## Kronika (Jun 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Better?


Yum. 

Honestly, I like both.. but the beard would be fun to give a little tug on once in a while.


----------



## smok3h (Jun 19, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> This is thee worst idea of a thread on marijuana forums ever.. Just saying.


Maybe.

But you may be surprised. I used to post quite a bit on a different drug forum that was as active as this one before it shut down, and that site had a similar thread. Nobody ever got busted or anything because of posting their picture. But with that being said, I don't think it's necessarily a good idea to post pictures of yourself.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2012)

I would think it a terrible idea as well for anyone that is growing in a state that doesn't allow it. (and yes I know the feds don't agree with the states, thanks)

Now the worst idea for a thread would be "Picture of the building my grow is in Thread" with bonuses to those who take pictures of all entrances, exits, and nearest street signs.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 19, 2012)

can't be any worse than posting pics like this on the forum...day 55

View attachment 2219148 View attachment 2219149 View attachment 2219150 View attachment 2219147


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 20, 2012)

Beautiful plants and Padawan- CUUUUUTE x Not what I was expecting.. So innocent looking. Would love to see what your hair looks like a little longer.

And it's been brought up 100 times.. people who post their picture know the risks and /or don't give a shit. It's crazy a bunch of growers being on a forum in the first place.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2012)

Pretty dress


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't let the innocence fool ya


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Don't let the innocence fool ya


The innocence might fool you. But the mushroom bowl cut is a clear sign of a disturbed individual.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 20, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Don't let the innocence fool ya


if there was a caption to this picture, i think it would be "i see dead people." hahaha


----------



## PsychOut (Jun 20, 2012)

Here R three!!!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 20, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Don't let the innocence fool ya


Hey Moe!

Whoop woop woop woop woop!

Soitenlty!

Knuk, knuk, Knuk.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2012)

lol Don't hate on the bowl cut!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> The innocence might fool you. But the mushroom bowl cut is a clear sign of a disturbed individual.





Padawanbater2 said:


> lol Don't hate on the bowl cut!


Lolololol I know a certain someone who posted in this thread who actually had such a cut *giggle*


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2012)

Momma always cleaned the bowl first. I have no complaints. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 20, 2012)

Screw you guys.. I used to have the bowl cut .


----------



## ganjames (Jun 20, 2012)

my parents didn't hate me, so i never had the bowl cut.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 20, 2012)

ganjames said:


> my parents didn't hate me, so i never had the bowl cut.


..................


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 21, 2012)

Me doing a little shopping. I wear skates because I hate wasting time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 21, 2012)

ganjames said:


> my parents didn't hate me, so i never had the bowl cut.


Early on my dad cut my hair & he didn't need no freakin bowl - just clippers !


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2012)

I had a Choir Boy hair cut for a while in my teenage years, t'was fashionable in the UK with the advent of the Stone Rose, Inspiral Carpets and the Mondays.....wasn't quite as cheap as the bowl cut my old dear gave me on a regular basis as a nipper though......


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2012)

Suitably grainy picture of DST as a young teenager lit in the 80's (now remember kids, don't do drugs!.........before you are 18!, or 21 for you statesiders, (always wondered about that). This cut was similar to the Bowl, or Choir Boy cut, but was called the Wedge (see pic)


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 22, 2012)

MrFrance said:


>


Fred savage out of little monsters??? my memory isn't what it used to be but I did love that film with maurice under the bed.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2012)

View attachment 2224044 ^_^


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jun 22, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2224044 ^_^


you said you're not hot.. i think you're lying.


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## atidd11 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sunni ur default pic is so sickkk.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> View attachment 2221500..................



so do you have a mushroom cut lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 23, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Early on my dad cut my hair & he didn't need no freakin bowl - just clippers !


Been rocking the the No#3 for as long as I can remember.


----------



## phxrocks (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey look, Its juan pablo ramirez, or jp ramirez, from emarijuanaclones.com 
He's telling the whole RIU community to fuck themselves


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 23, 2012)

phxrocks said:


> View attachment 2224665
> 
> Hey look, Its juan pablo ramirez, or jp ramirez, from emarijuanaclones.com
> He's telling the whole RIU community to fuck themselves


lol...phx, that dude still bothering you?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 23, 2012)

phxrocks said:


> He was served a week ago. We have a hearing scheduled next month. He's got websites up that attack me, my family, and my business. We have been in business in SD for 15 years and he's buying domains similar to mine. He names me and 2 of my brothers as being under investigation for large scale marijuana trafficking.
> I don't sell weed and my brothers never even touch the stuff.
> So, I got a lawyer and we're going to court.
> Remember, these accusations are coming from a dude who SELLS CLONES!


lmao...you can tell from that picture he's a retard. he stopped texting me after the whole craigslist thing. guess he got the point. keep me posted and let me know how the hearing goes. hope you nail him to the wall.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 23, 2012)

Changing it up from my usual fishing grounds.
I spent a couple weeks chasing after some of those "Gator" Brown trout that hang in the White river.
Note the tight back cast - no amateur here, Lol. In my defense I'm throwing a small streamer using a 16' 5x leader & 5 wt Scott rod.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 23, 2012)

Got ditched by friends today but I will attempt smiling anyway

Wanna scoop up Sunni and take her away with me...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 23, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Changing it up from my usual fishing grounds.
> I spent a couple weeks chasing after some of those "Gator" Brown trout that hang in the White river.
> Note the tight back cast - no amateur here, Lol. In my defense I'm throwing a small streamer using a 16' 5x leader & 5 wt Scott rod.


looks amazing great white. makes me wanna fish all morning and lay down on the banks in the afternoon for a nap. truely inspirational. if you ever have the desire to come sportfishing just let me know and maybe we can work something out. i'm dying to get up to your neck of the woods and hook into some of those beasts.


----------



## phxrocks (Jun 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> lmao...you can tell from that picture he's a retard. he stopped texting me after the whole craigslist thing. guess he got the point. keep me posted and let me know how the hearing goes. hope you nail him to the wall.


He is convinced I was doing craigs ads. I don't even know who got into my account and posted all this shit,,, Hmm maybe it was jp the genius himself


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> looks amazing great white. makes me wanna fish all morning and lay down on the banks in the afternoon for a nap. truely inspirational. if you ever have the desire to come sportfishing just let me know and maybe we can work something out. i'm dying to get up to your neck of the woods and hook into some of those beasts.


The white river is in Arkansas - family there & I visit when I can. I'm usually fish as much as possible, but flyrod action in blue water here is rare to say the least.
At one time I owned the IGFA 4lb tippet record (Flyrod) for Pacific Halibut - and am thinking of giving it a go again. I've got a nice 13wt 9' / Fin nor outfit that will do nicely.
Went out today with nothing much to show other than a big smile & a buzz, but its early yet.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Fishing (for sport) is one of those few special activities where failure is just as pleasant as success. cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Fishing (for sport) is one of those few special activities where failure is just as pleasant as success. cn


Almost as pleasant - but not quite as satisfying as boating a beautiful King/Ling or Butt & inviting them home for a grilled dinner.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 23, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The white river is in Arkansas - family there & I visit when I can. I'm usually fish as much as possible, but flyrod action in blue water here is rare to say the least.
> At one time I owned the IGFA 4lb tippet record (Flyrod) for Pacific Halibut - and am thinking of giving it a go again. I've got a nice 13wt 9' / Fin nor outfit that will do nicely.
> Went out today with nothing much to show other than a big smile & a buzz, but its early yet.


that's fantastic man. there are a couple guys down here who fish for light tackle records on snook, jacks, etc... we have a billfish fly tournament every year. i've never fished it though. they get about 30 or so boats. it's one of the smaller tournaments. i fish all 3 world billfish series tournaments here every year. come pretty close to taking the wbs pacific rim title a few times. we've won a few of the mid range tourneys but none of the big ones yet. figure i've got another 25 years though. bound to get one eventually.

i grew up fly fishing in the rivers around the tri state area. mostly brookies and rainbows. few browns. couple real nice fish. don't get to do it as much anymore. still get out a few times a year when i'm back in the states but mostly i'm on my boats looking for billfish and tuna. almost feels weird now when i get the "light" tackle in my hands. lol.


----------



## fasts10 (Jun 23, 2012)

BA142 said:


> View attachment 2195266


 thats one stupid nigger lol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^ wow!! didn't realize it was a klan rally in here tonight. ^^^


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> that's fantastic man. there are a couple guys down here who fish for light tackle records on snook, jacks, etc... we have a billfish fly tournament every year. i've never fished it though. they get about 30 or so boats. it's one of the smaller tournaments. i fish all 3 world billfish series tournaments here every year. come pretty close to taking the wbs pacific rim title a few times. we've won a few of the mid range tourneys but none of the big ones yet. figure i've got another 25 years though. bound to get one eventually.
> 
> i grew up fly fishing in the rivers around the tri state area. mostly brookies and rainbows. few browns. couple real nice fish. don't get to do it as much anymore. still get out a few times a year when i'm back in the states but mostly i'm on my boats looking for billfish and tuna. almost feels weird now when i get the "light" tackle in my hands. lol.



You indeed live a charmed life my friend.
I've always loved trolling - did a bit myself years ago on the taxpayers dime.
Before catch & release of course.
(Me on the right prior to the ponytail)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2012)

damn GWN! you was in top shape huh. you still look pretty much the same now as you did back then. maybe you put on a few pounds and aged a little but you still look he same.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 23, 2012)

hell yea great white! that's killer. back in the day before all this technology. love the belt man. that's old school. all forearms baby. haha. 

can't really tell from the side cause i can't see the girth to her but she looks every bit 350lbs. to me. nice black GW! where'd you catch here? looks like your on a coast guard boat.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hell yea great white! that's killer. back in the day before all this technology. love the belt man. that's old school. all forearms baby. haha.


hahahaha! so that's where GWN got his guns from.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha! so that's where GWN got his guns from.


lol...yea, he also got his mystery eyes from being on the water all the time with no sunglasses. haha. i bet GW didn't have a problem "slaying" other species besides fish...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 24, 2012)

And now, the first ever showing of my face online 
Video was made in Mexico,
I just got back.
[video=youtube;yM6X2R2y8DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM6X2R2y8DM[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> And now, the first ever showing of my face online
> Video was made in Mexico,
> I just got back.
> [video=youtube;yM6X2R2y8DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM6X2R2y8DM[/video]


so the sasquatch does truly exist


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 24, 2012)

Just so everyone knows...

I'm not dead


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hell yea great white! that's killer. back in the day before all this technology. love the belt man. that's old school. all forearms baby. haha.
> 
> can't really tell from the side cause i can't see the girth to her but she looks every bit 350lbs. to me. nice black GW! where'd you catch here? looks like your on a coast guard boat.


The lighting may be a bit off in that older pic - she was a blue somewhere around 300. We didn't have a scale large enough & sorta guesstimated but I got that one near Desecheo island off of Puerto Rico.
The ship is a CG Medium endurance cutter (now decomissioned) & back then I was the Key west arm wrestling champ for my weight class (200 lb) among the various ships.
Good times & good friends.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The lighting may be a bit off in that older pic - she was a blue somewhere around 300. We didn't have a scale large enough & sorta guesstimated but I got that one near Desecheo island off of Puerto Rico.
> The ship is a CG Medium endurance cutter (now decomissioned) & back then I was the Key west arm wrestling champ for my weight class (200 lb) among the various ships.
> Good times & good friends.


sound like good times. i'd put her at 350lbs. you've been shorting yourself all these years...lol. blacks can't lower their dorsal fins like blues can. that's why i thought it was a black but now i see that guy is holding it down. you can also tell the difference by looking at the flap of skin covering the lower gills and the branchiostegals. blue marlins have a lot shorter skin. my bad. nice blue!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

this is the extent of our flyfishing freshwater down here. they have these little hybrid species of trout. they don't get much bigger than a pound. seem to be a cross between a brookie and a rainbow. i can't remember the spanish word for them. we grab a few every now and then. i've got a sage 5w i bust out every once and a while. they're fun to catch for an hour or so. so easy cause no one goes for them. people here really don't like the taste of them. to me they taste just like a little brookie. we put 'em in the smoker for a few days. make jerky outta them. fantastic stuff.


----------



## fasts10 (Jun 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> ^^^ wow!! didn't realize it was a klan rally in here tonight. ^^^


sorry scooby i never meant offend anybody i thought everybody was cool with the word.. won't hear it come out of me again..


----------



## CR500ROOST (Jun 24, 2012)

I think scoobydoobydoos photos are Photohopped lol.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

fasts10 said:


> sorry scooby i never meant offend anybody i thought everybody was cool with the word.. won't hear it come out of me again..


very cool of you to apologize man. that word is very offensive to some of us. best left at home when you come play on the interwebz...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> I think scoobydoobydoos photos are Photohopped lol.


me too...that guy is so photoshopped! 


here's a few pics i made for homebrewer when he claimed the same...haha


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2012)

finshagy is in the mex you can hear the fucken chikens and the beer for sure lolz early drinker thats the breakfast.. Searching are you in sonoria that a good weed capital of mexico and so is michacan!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2012)

finshaggy got it going on! I want hair like his lol I like how he turns his head right before the video ends that joint he's toking on looks all hammer'd though lol


----------



## beardo (Jun 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> finshaggy got it going on! I want hair like his lol I like how he turns his head right before the video ends that joint he's toking on looks all hammer'd though lol


I'd hit it


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2012)

thats was a cool lil clip the dude is real.. so might the stories lolz cool shit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2012)

beardo said:


> I'd hit it


are you talking about fin or the joint? lol either way, I wouldn't


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> that's fantastic man. there are a couple guys down here who fish for light tackle records on snook, jacks, etc... we have a billfish fly tournament every year. i've never fished it though. they get about 30 or so boats. it's one of the smaller tournaments. i fish all 3 world billfish series tournaments here every year. come pretty close to taking the wbs pacific rim title a few times. we've won a few of the mid range tourneys but none of the big ones yet. figure i've got another 25 years though. bound to get one eventually.
> 
> i grew up fly fishing in the rivers around the tri state area. mostly brookies and rainbows. few browns. couple real nice fish. don't get to do it as much anymore. still get out a few times a year when i'm back in the states but mostly i'm on my boats looking for billfish and tuna. almost feels weird now when i get the "light" tackle in my hands. lol.
> 
> ...


Take me with you!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Take me with you!!!


come on down to CR and i'll take you out for sure.

some harvest pics. got 1 plant done. 4 more to go. gonna be over 1gpw for sure. trimmed up the smallest plant first and looks like 5 zips to me.

View attachment 2227062 View attachment 2227061

View attachment 2227060 View attachment 2227059


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> come on down to CR and i'll take you out for sure.
> 
> some harvest pics. got 1 plant done. 4 more to go. gonna be over 1gpw for sure. trimmed up the smallest plant first and looks like 5 zips to me.
> 
> ...


I might just have to join you down there one of these days dude, it looks fantastic! How is the government, local lifestyle, people? Great location, the weather seems awesome! Do you ever get any crazy hurricanes?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I might just have to join you down there one of these days dude, it looks fantastic! How is the government, local lifestyle, people? Great location, the weather seems awesome! Do you ever get any crazy hurricanes?


hey pad, your welcome to come down anytime. just give me some headup so i make sure i'm around. 

government is great. they don't bother with you. plus, not many problems $50 can't get you out of with the local police. anything less than an ounce is considered decriminalized. they don't even bother you. not many cops either. random BS traffic stops but they are only looking for large loads of coke. pretty much the same rights here as in the U.S. weather is great 9 months out of the year. get a rainy season here on the coast from sept.-nov. no hurricanes or anything since i've been here. one passed north of us a few years back. just got rained on pretty hard for 3 days. mudslides and earthquakes. nothing crazy though. no damage to any of my homes.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> finshaggy got it going on! I want hair like his lol I like how he turns his head right before the video ends that joint he's toking on looks all hammer'd though lol


I rolled the joint with paper from a speeding ticket from America


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 25, 2012)

thump easy said:


> thats was a cool lil clip the dude is real.. so might the stories lolz cool shit.


I don't lie.
I had a whole ordeal with chopping down a cherry tree, and it set me straight


----------



## beardo (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> finshaggy got it going on! I want hair like his lol I like how he turns his head right before the video ends that joint he's toking on looks all hammer'd though lol





beardo said:


> I'd hit it





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> are you talking about fin or the joint? lol either way, I wouldn't


I don't smoke, it's bad for you and nasty


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ya fuckin weirdo..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 25, 2012)

Ow i got some stories too.. lolz some good ones i hear you..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2012)

thump easy said:


> Ow i got some stories too.. lolz some good ones i hear you..


you do got some good ones bro! I'm waiting to hear another one from you. lol


----------



## april (Jun 25, 2012)

thump easy said:


> Ow i got some stories too.. lolz some good ones i hear you..


So do I ......... Hey luv how ya been??


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jun 25, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Just so everyone knows...
> 
> I'm not dead


This is good news indeed.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 27, 2012)

dam april were you been how everyone tonight?? great i hope i will DR.... soon i need a energy drink im pooped this night good night...


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 28, 2012)

One of me some years back, and something more recent.
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/390454_2367337899340_2060443421_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/306524_3121342908994_1315667775_n.jpg

I think my ballsack looks like a collaboration of custard skin draped over two golf balls.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 28, 2012)

Oscar Zeta Acosta said:


> One of me some years back, and something more recent.
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/390454_2367337899340_2060443421_n.jpg
> 
> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/306524_3121342908994_1315667775_n.jpg
> ...


That Oldify application is scary... but you're so doe-eyed and CUUUUUUUUTE!!! *tackles* Ok, I definitely can't stay mad at you. *sits on you and proceeds to lick you some more*


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 28, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> That Oldify application is scary... but you're so doe-eyed and CUUUUUUUUTE!!! *tackles* Ok, I definitely can't stay mad at you. *sits on you and proceeds to lick you some more*


Argh!....flattery....my only weakness...how did you know?

Also why would you be mad with me?

Btw I also come in beardify, fatify and baldify. Oh the possibilities~


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 28, 2012)

I thought the furfags comment was a bit mean, even though us therian types clash with them all the time... The hate... it made me sad, you know...

Nah, forget the weird apps, I likes you just the way you are. This forum is full of pretty people.


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 28, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I thought the furfags comment was a bit mean, even though us therian types clash with them all the time... The hate... it made me sad, you know...
> 
> Nah, forget the weird apps, I likes you just the way you are. This forum is full of pretty people.


Actually it was a joke, or private joke. Kind of becomes part of your humor when you have a furry mate. I don't understand it all, but I still like the banter that comes with it.

In an effort to cheer you up, here's a pic of my babies.






I wonder what you look like?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

Oscar Zeta Acosta said:


> I wonder what you look like?


It's a shame Kuroi has a thing against posting pics of herself. 

EDIT: I sure don't read too closely. FinShaggy, I have always thought your name was FishNaggy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's a shame Kuroi has a thing against posting pics of herself.


I believe I've seen more pics of her than anyone else on here.
And she's very cute ! (Said in a fatherly tone).


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 28, 2012)

I like sunni more lol. And cindysid is my girl! Love her


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's a shame Kuroi has a thing against posting pics of herself.


Maybe if I post some of me and my partner I will rouse her from this anti-pic policy.

Its funny seeing the face behind the poster though. I always guess or have some random idea of the appearance, but I'm usually way off the mark. I think kuroi is probably dark blonde, about 5,3 and has blue to green tinged eyes. As for age I'm guessing four years or so younger than me. She has a level of cuteness in her dialogue that's usually burnt out by mid twenties so if I had to pinpoint it I'd say 21.

Haha I'm probably way off.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

I was joking about her picture policy. She's probably posted 100 pictures of herself around this thread. And yeah, I guess you could say she's dark blonde.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2012)

Oscar Zeta Acosta said:


> Maybe if I post some of me and my partner I will rouse her from this anti-pic policy.
> 
> Its funny seeing the face behind the poster though. I always guess or have some random idea of the appearance, but I'm usually way off the mark. I think kuroi is probably dark blonde, about 5,3 and has blue to green tinged eyes. As for age I'm guessing four years or so younger than me. She has a level of cuteness in her dialogue that's usually burnt out by mid twenties so if I had to pinpoint it I'd say 21. Haha I'm probably way off.


You are pretty close on the age (and possibly height) aspect - other than that, a swing & a miss.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I was joking about her picture policy. She's probably posted 100 pictures of herself around this thread. And yeah, I guess you could say she's dark blonde.


About as accurate as saying I have Silver colored black hair.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

It's all how you use words my friend. Dark blonde to me can mean black. Light black to me can mean silver. All fun and games anyhow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's all how you use words my friend. Dark blonde to me can mean black. Light black to me can mean silver. All fun and games anyhow.


Roger - I was conducting a bit of self deprecation, not that I mind having grey hair (been getting that way since high school) - just glad I still have mine !


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> just glad I still have mine !


<<< jealous. I'd dye it all grey today if it would just stay on my head!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey Jig what's going on!

I have just the pic for this thread...


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

Loving the evil eye viewing at all of us lol. Ok, maybe not evil, but you're still staring quite intently.

I think I have one like that (ffs... had to go to page 94 of my pictures to find it. I upload too many pics)


don't worry kids, the beard is short now


----------



## F A B (Jun 28, 2012)

...................


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 28, 2012)

Ah that's a great pic jig my friend : !) And lovely back yard too


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 28, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> This forum is full of pretty people.



Don't look at me!!


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice booty. Can we see ur rack


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ur hot!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2012)

supchaka said:


> The office gets naked when things slow down? I usually just go home early when that happens


You get to go home early when you get naked at the office?
Damn, I have got to try that one.


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 28, 2012)

Spank that shitt


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> LOL
> I work for myself at home so i run around in a bra all day except when i go get the mail. then I put on flip flops. KIDDING. I try not to look like the whore next door when i get the mail so i put on, you know, clothes. my commute and dress code beats the corporate days with the suits and pumps, i promise.


what happened to your grow journal? i was looking forward to seeing how that turned out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2012)

what smells like pic collector in here?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 28, 2012)

Oscar Zeta Acosta said:


> Maybe if I post some of me and my partner I will rouse her from this anti-pic policy.
> 
> Its funny seeing the face behind the poster though. I always guess or have some random idea of the appearance, but I'm usually way off the mark. I think kuroi is probably dark blonde, about 5,3 and has blue to green tinged eyes. As for age I'm guessing four years or so younger than me. She has a level of cuteness in her dialogue that's usually burnt out by mid twenties so if I had to pinpoint it I'd say 21.
> 
> Haha I'm probably way off.


MensaBarbie, please put some panties on and post in the Lace and Frills thread- I'd be flattered to have your lovely booty there, suitably covered in something cute <3

If you are indeed real (no offense, but we have had many fake lady users) I understand how not being ashamed of what you have does wonders for self esteem. I was badly bullied in school and never had one boyfriend until very recently; it made me think I was just plain undesirable. Undies shopping as taking pictures is/was my personal therapy. I feel more comfortable with myself now. You seem to be and good for you x

I'm a very polarized person; either I'm mistaken for a 30+ college graduate or I am spewing insipid, emoticon-inundated waffle and banter. I hope the duality does not prove to be too problematic.. I am 19, by the way.

I used to get attacked really badly for posting pictures so I stopped. But I don't know how you've missed the ones in this thread so far. It has been a while since I've been a pic ho, so here is a batch for all of you that missed the Lace and Frills party... but it had to stop because people were getting upset... Also my new first-ever (I'm serious) manfriend might get upset if I post too much.. never had to worry about that before!


----------



## april (Jun 28, 2012)

Please no nudity, why do need to tell grown women to not post pics of their naked ass, classy, very classy 

Damn it can't women leave a bit to the imagination these days. 

If u need that kind of attention they have sites for that, this is not the place .

Keeps ur panties on please, if i see more skin than material, it's gone.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 28, 2012)

I told her panties were a good idea ^^; I've only just gotten to meet her, I'd like to see a smile still... But I know she may be concerned about her security. But yeah, everything is good if everyone keeps their panties (and man panties) on...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 28, 2012)

april said:


> Please no nudity, why do need to tell grown women to not post pics of their naked ass, classy, very classy
> 
> Damn it can't women leave a bit to the imagination these days.
> 
> ...


You hear that ladies, NO pasties!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Wordz (Jun 28, 2012)

april said:


> Please no nudity, why do need to tell grown women to not post pics of their naked ass, classy, very classy
> 
> Damn it can't women leave a bit to the imagination these days.
> 
> ...


Buzz Killington


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> for crying out loud have a sense of humor. you people are too serious. and btw I was subbd to a thread that shows nothing but naked women by user Lordjin and nobody says shit to him.
> 
> i am here anonymously so I can be a little unclassy for a joke and it doesn't sully my reputation at all. in real life, i don't do it.
> 
> i don't need attention as I get too much in real life as it is. i put ONE pic for fun. but if it makes you happy, please delete all my posts and my profile and I will disappear from this flaming flamerville as soon as you are done.


No need to take it personally. There really is a policy, although after the Data Whoopsie earlier this year enforcement has grown sporadic. cn


----------



## april (Jun 28, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I told her panties were a good idea ^^; I've only just gotten to meet her, I'd like to see a smile still... But I know she may be concerned about her security. But yeah, everything is good if everyone keeps their panties (and man panties) on...


Hey now i strongly encourage people to direct their naughty shots into my inbox, i like seeing people naked, hmmm if u guys only knew the "members" i've seen in the buff hehehe


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> for crying out loud have a sense of humor. you people are too serious. and btw I was subbd to a thread that shows nothing but naked women by user Lordjin and nobody says shit to him.
> 
> i am here anonymously so I can be a little unclassy for a joke and it doesn't sully my reputation at all. in real life, i don't do it.
> 
> i don't need attention as I get too much in real life as it is. i put ONE pic for fun. but if it makes you happy, please delete all my posts and my profile and I will disappear from this flaming flamerville as soon as you are done.


Hey, it's ok... I said I understand a little bit of fun and not being 'ashamed' of who and what you are. I know there are quite a few threads full of distasteful female nudity, that's why I made Noodz to put artsy nudes in and things. The rules don't always get stuck to but they are still rules. *I posted* a thong picture a long while back and *it was deleted-* rightfully so.* April is just doing her job*.

Like I said, you can still have fun, just with a little more fabric and/or creativity. Lingerie is pretty and cute- it doesn't all have to be skin, not that there is anything wrong with yours x

EDIT: I see what you mean with guys posting fully nude and just nasty pornstar pictures, partly the reason I love contributions from RIU members who are real people... It's more fun when it's someone you're getting to know or actually care about, I think... like the people you choose to have sex with. The guys have posted some pretty vulgar material, I know but it's kind of difficult to stop them all. Actually, it's been quite good, lately. We dont think you're 'bad' for sharing. There is nothing wrong with self-confidence. But hey, you could have so much fun with undies. Hey, I (and others!) have been told off for showing too much and again, April is just doing her job xxx


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> really? because LORDJIN posts 5 pics of completely naked women for every one post that shows his grow. so when I am singled out for ONE pic, i am taking it personally because it is personal to me but not policy for Lordjin.


Like I said ... sporadic. Expect Lordjin's posts to be vetted after this series of posts. cn


----------



## april (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> for crying out loud have a sense of humor. you people are too serious. and btw I was subbd to a thread that shows nothing but naked women by user Lordjin and nobody says shit to him.
> 
> i am here anonymously so I can be a little unclassy for a joke and it doesn't sully my reputation at all. in real life, i don't do it.
> 
> i don't need attention as I get too much in real life as it is. i put ONE pic for fun. but if it makes you happy, please delete all my posts and my profile and I will disappear from this flaming flamerville as soon as you are done.


LMFAO keep ur pants on and chill out, seems ur the one taking this personal, follow site rule please.

Meow said the kitty


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> really? because LORDJIN posts 5 pics of completely naked women for every one post that shows his grow. so when I am singled out for ONE pic, i am taking it personally because it is personal to me but not policy for Lordjin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2012)

what smells like unlucky in here?


----------



## april (Jun 28, 2012)

Wordz said:


> Buzz Killington



Lets not exchange words  rflmao


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2012)

My hardshelled treefruit? cn


----------



## april (Jun 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>



I bet u would look a bit cheeky in these


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2012)

april said:


> I bet u would look a bit cheeky in these


~sigh~ when I was younger, I received compliments for my boycheeks. No longer. Gravity is a persistent bitch. cn


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

wow...looks like it's just getting warmed up for the night. we gonna have a cat fight? is buck gonna unmask another pic collector? did unlucky hack into mensabarbie's account? the night is young and full of possibilities...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 28, 2012)

They're so cute! Remember I bought polar bear panties for you, Neer-Neer.

But in all seriousness, I'd like to see just a normal picture of her, too. Like see her personality in her clothes, how she does her hair, her smile and stuff. Sorry if I'm prying...

I don't want to be cynical and assume she's ANOTHER fake pic collector, I hope we have another beautiful lady in our midst. By the username, an intelligent one at that. MensaBarbie sounds far more intelligent than Unlucky anyway XP


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> They're so cute! Remember I bought polar bear panties for you, Neer-Neer.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I'd like to see just a normal picture of her, too. Like see her personality in her clothes, how she does her hair, her smile and stuff. Sorry if I'm prying...
> 
> I don't want to be cynical and assume she's ANOTHER fake pic collector, I hope we have another beautiful lady in our midst. By the username, an intelligent one at that. MensaBarbie sounds far more intelligent than Unlucky anyway XP


this is getting weird...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> ok how many fingers do you want me to hold up in the pic i take right now?


Your thumb on your left hand, and your middle and pinky on your right, and stand on one foot, winking your right eye with your mouth open.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> ok how many fingers do you want me to hold up in the pic i take right now?


7. and drape a sock over your shoulder.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> ok how many fingers do you want me to hold up in the pic i take right now?


... and which one? ~cackling~ 

Actually there's a procedure for this as well. Write RIU, your screen name and a date onto a piece of paper and include in the photo. Our resident Adoberos will the check for ... what others here have done ... we did have some female impersonators troll RIU's Rut Squad. cn


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> ok how many fingers do you want me to hold up in the pic i take right now?


Eleven ...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> ok how many fingers do you want me to hold up in the pic i take right now?


Please take a picture, well lit of you with a piece of paper saying "mensabarbie @ Rollitup.org" or something. It's nothing personal, it's just so common for us to be lied to by fake female members. It also gets serious is people start sharing personal information with someone posing as an attractive female. I was accused of such myself only today, so please don't feel singled out x

BTW April, I got the troll from yesterday on Skype and he has agreed to calm down and make peace x


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> one for the road, wankers!


i had to leave out the photo, but click back to this post and check out the ensuing convo and obviously fake photos.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2012)

piece of paper is too easily photoshopped.


----------



## april (Jun 28, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Please take a picture, well lit of you with a piece of paper saying "mensabarbie @ Rollitup.org" or something. It's nothing personal, it's just so common for us to be lied to by fake female members. It also gets serious is people start sharing personal information with someone posing as an attractive female. I was accused of such myself only today, so please don't feel singled out x
> 
> BTW April, I got the troll from yesterday on Skype and he has agreed to calm down and make peace x


LOL what u talking bout girl? wtf are u talking to so many strangers on skype, i swear i'm locking in a bubble when i make my millions, lol tomorrow i close my first big deal  Should be worth about half a million profily for my boss (yearly) muhahaha i'm gonna try for min 5 yr contract  ok babbling bong.......


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 28, 2012)

I've had to do this... She could make a little 5 second video writing out her username on screen, leaving out her face if she'd like to. If she is real I hope we didn't chase her off already. We have such beautiful, smart, friendly stoner girls here. Another addition is always welcome.

EDIT: That sounds great April! I just got an $800 tattoo commission, though that hardly compares.

You missed all the drama... This guy was attacking Padawan and trolling the forum under multiple accounts accusing me of being a federal agent, telling everybody I was a man and a snitch etc.

The only people I talk to on Skype are Tip Top, Sunni, her gamer friends and my ma on occasion. Anyone besides that was hardly a stranger.. greatly missed..

He was so adamant I wasn't who I said I was despite much pictorial evidence I just straight up said I'd prove him wrong and i he wanted to continue to bitch and cuss, he could do it to my face. So he logged on and chilled the fuck out. Ask Padawan all about it...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

So we're waiting for a picture, right?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

she had a cool grow journal going a while back. think it got erased. could it have all been a setup for picture collecting?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

my name is mark. i told everyone i owned a hydro store and a boat cause i thought they would want to be friends with me.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

this is for you mark....


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> this is for you mark....
> 
> View attachment 2232684


Why thank you phillip christian of twinpalmsdevelmont, a one page website, i love entourage.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello Mark. I'm Ebony.* If you're nice* we like you even if you don't have fancy things. How could you doubt me though, Scoob?

Where is that picture? I can't make accusations after the events of yesterday, but it is not looking good.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> wow you guys sure are cynical. i asked the mods to delete it because I didn't want the attention and visibility. i ventured back on here to try to reach my friend Jin and got flamed out of there and i am getting flamed out of here.
> 
> View attachment 2232683
> 
> now those of you who ganged up on me SUCK MY DICK


Are we counting thumbs as fingers? Judges?


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> my name is mark. i told everyone i owned a hydro store and a boat cause i thought they would want to be friends with me.


 cool story bro!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

looks like april is on a cleaning spree again...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

Who deleted the pic?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

Who deleted the post...what happened?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> cool story bro!!


here fishy fishy....


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 28, 2012)

you mad bro??


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

I dunno if anyone really owns a hydro store or not, but I could use some charity equipment...Who wants to help a guy out? 














Not intended to be a factual statement.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Who deleted the post...what happened?


If they didn't delete it themselves I'm sure you know who did


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 28, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno if anyone really owns a hydro store or not, but I could use some charity equipment...Who wants to help a guy out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me with a list, i'll see what I can do. I just shut mine down. :/


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

Good thing I saved that pic to my desktop real quicklike.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 28, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno if anyone really owns a hydro store or not, but I could use some charity equipment...Who wants to help a guy out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok scooby's not a real grower, he just plays one on the internet.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> PM me with a list, i'll see what I can do. I just shut mine down. :/









For reals? Could you take a pic with your backstock, preferably holding up your left hand with your thumb and forefinger pressed together, and holding up a 600w digital ballast with your right hand while puffing out your cheeks like a chipmunk?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> Ok haters suck my dickView attachment 2232698


Good enough for me.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> Ok haters suck my dickView attachment 2232698


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Good thing I saved that pic to my desktop real quicklike.


i gotta see it.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 28, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> For reals? Could you take a pic with your backstock, preferably holding up your left hand with your thumb and forefinger pressed together, and holding up a 600w digital ballast with your right hand while puffing out your cheeks like a chipmunk?


Lmao . . . bro, I have an entire storage shed full of equipment in the town that I shut it down in. Look at my grow journal if this trips you out in anyway. I'm just being nice cause i've tried selling it locally and OBVIOUSLY it didn't work and now i'm too lazy to put it on ebay. I have way too much shit to care about a couple of bulbs or something.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> Ok haters suck my dickView attachment 2232698


well darn. someone is starved for attention.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> 7. and drape a sock over your shoulder.





mensabarbie said:


> Ok haters suck my dickView attachment 2232698


Okies.

Everyone can calm down now and act normal. Come on guys, let's not fight and just post handsomeness/prettiness without being vulgar...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

AmerikaFuckYeah said:


> Real life is safer than the Internet.
> 
> Everything you post on the Internet is linked to your IP address which is basically your house number.
> 
> ...


my name is mark
i work at victory gardens hydro
i play the owner of the store on the internet
trying to score with chics


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Lmao . . . bro, I have an entire storage shed full of equipment in the town that I shut it down in. Look at my grow journal if this trips you out in anyway. I'm just being nice cause i've tried selling it locally and OBVIOUSLY it didn't work and now i'm too lazy to put it on ebay. I have way too much shit to care about a couple of bulbs or something.


I'm not talking like a couple bulbs, I'm looking for like multiple ballasts and air cooled hoods, all kinds of inline fans and such...I have a LONG list, as I was planning on moving to a larger location to grow this coming winter. December/January-ish.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2012)

bloody surgeries. cn


----------



## april (Jun 28, 2012)

Scooby i was reporting some fake ass tits in another thread, my broom was not in my hand, only my bong 

Hmmm how many fingers should do i need ??? rflmao 


Where is Urca, i miss her threads, always fun


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 28, 2012)

april said:


> Scooby i was reporting some fake ass tits in another thread, my broom was not in my hand, only my bong
> 
> Hmmm how many fingers should do i need ??? rflmao
> 
> ...


those pics seem to be cropping up everywhere. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2012)

april said:


> Scooby i was reporting some fake ass tits in another thread, my broom was not in my hand, only my bong
> 
> Hmmm how many fingers should do i need ??? rflmao
> 
> ...


Her latest is "funny funny". cn


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

Just off the top of my head, I couls use:

100' roll of Panda
light hangers
air cooled reflectors
ballasts
bulbs
timers
6" inline fan x 2
8" inline fan
16" oscillating fan x 3
carbon filter x 2
speed controllers x 2
temperature/humidity controller
external inline pump
600gph submersible pump x 3
airstones
airline tubing
netpots
TDS/pH/Temp meter x 3
bulkheads
nutrients
hydroton
assorted rockwool
6 bulb 4' t5 x 2
cloning solution
humidity domes x 6


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> ^^^goggle search and photoshop?^^^


that would be the quickest 'draw' in the west. i'm convinced.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2012)

Getting kinda warm in here - I think I'm gonna turn in.
Early day & all.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 28, 2012)

Scooby, I pull more tail then you at a petting zoo


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 28, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Just off the top of my head, I couls use:
> 
> 100' roll of Panda
> light hangers
> ...


saved the list. I'm heading back down that way monday and i'll see what I can round up. I know I have a lot of it. we'll see what we can work out.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2012)

I was only gone a few hours.... what on earth ?!? Today is fucking weird, no? All over the place, not just RIU.

Happy weekend to everyone.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> saved the list. I'm heading back down that way monday and i'll see what I can round up. I know I have a lot of it. we'll see what we can work out.


Allright man, hit me up I guess. If you're for real, that would be outstanding.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 28, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> saved the list. I'm heading back down that way monday and i'll see what I can round up. I know I have a lot of it. we'll see what we can work out.





Metasynth said:


> Allright man, hit me up I guess. If you're for real, that would be outstanding.


So nice to see people help eachother out and connect like this.. this should be the sort of stuff RIU is all about x


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I was only gone a few hours.... what on earth ?!? Today is fucking weird, no? All over the place, not just RIU.
> 
> Happy weekend to everyone.


It's the weekend already? What happened...something weird......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 28, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> saved the list. I'm heading back down that way monday and i'll see what I can round up. I know I have a lot of it. we'll see what we can work out.


damn my list aint as long... 6" inline, filter and muffler... stay high


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> damn my list aint as long... 6" inline, filter and muffler... stay high


Haha...looking to step it up a tiny bit.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 28, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> damn my list aint as long... 6" inline, filter and muffler... stay high


I just used my last filter on my grow. lol lost the store, figured i'd give it a shot.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 28, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I just used my last filter on my grow. lol lost the store, figured i'd give it a shot.


bummer, on both counts... sorry you lost the store... I could still use a fan and muffler though... stay high


----------



## april (Jun 28, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> Here is your post from a few weeks ago,06-21-2012, 10:24 AM*Thread: Costa Rica Garden Show!*
> 
> by ScoobyDoobyDoo
> 
> ...


Are u really that bored  

Dude can't we all just get along  lol


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 28, 2012)

april said:


> Are u really that bored
> 
> Dude can't we all just get along  lol


 He made a claim that I lied about something, I just proved him a liar, that's all.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> He made a claim that I lied about something, I just proved him a liar, that's all.


bahahahahaha...FAIL!


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 28, 2012)

You post the same stuff every time scooby, please find some new material.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## april (Jun 28, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> He made a claim that I lied about something, I just proved him a liar, that's all.


----------



## april (Jun 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;48H7zOQrX3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48H7zOQrX3U[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

april said:


> [video=youtube;48H7zOQrX3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48H7zOQrX3U[/video]


Ok, I'll admit it, I sat through 3 minutes of that...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Ok, I'll admit it, I sat through 3 minutes of that...


i got to about 35 seconds. then i skimmed it looking for hot country girls.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i got to about 35 seconds. then i skimmed it looking for hot country girls.


Can't help it, that beat makes me wanna wiggle my junk at random objects.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2012)

Boyz 'N the Hood (of their tractor). cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 29, 2012)

Farm girls for the win!

I'm going back in three weeks for 5 weeks of 5 am starts, horse shit and hay bales...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Farm girls for the win!
> 
> I'm going back in three weeks for 5 weeks of 5 am starts, horse shit and hay bales...


That's the good shit.
Dang, i miss my compost heap. Horse exhaust made glorious Black Gold. cn


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Farm girls for the win!
> 
> I'm going back in three weeks for 5 weeks of 5 am starts, horse shit and hay bales...


Mmm...smells like hard work!


----------



## april (Jun 29, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Farm girls for the win!
> 
> I'm going back in three weeks for 5 weeks of 5 am starts, horse shit and hay bales...


Buff kuroi  U go girl, work that body, just don't bite ur nails please . lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2012)

april said:


> Buff kuroi  U go girl, work that body, just don't bite ur nails please . lol


AAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tell MY girlfriend that! She goes through phases...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

wait for it....


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol I won't! And I shall carry hand sanitizer...

As odd as it sounds, all you commenting on the smell- you do really miss it after a while.


----------



## april (Jun 29, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> AAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Tell MY girlfriend that! She goes through phases...


LOL encourage her to stop, remind her of all the things her hands come into contact with daily, so nasty when u realize ur putting all those germs and other micro crap in ur mouth. I stopped easily when my ex said i had ugly fingers  lol asshole but i stopped after bitting them about 25 yrs  I got fake nails to train myself to not bite them, did that maybe 5-6 months, then voila, I've gots perdy natural nails


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> after all that flaming and I posted a pic i got zero thank yous, zero apologies and TWO lectures from the mod about having CLASS. kiss my ass, the naked one



yea, that's april's MO.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 29, 2012)

Seems like I missed alot.

Baaaaaaa


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 29, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> after all that flaming and I posted a pic i got zero thank yous, zero apologies and TWO lectures from the mod about having CLASS. kiss my ass, the naked one


Thanks and sorry.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> after all that flaming and I posted a pic i got zero thank yous, zero apologies and TWO lectures from the mod about having CLASS. kiss my ass, the naked one


I did try to help. I didn't get acknowledgement either. i don't mind, but it is a two-way street. cn


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> wait for it....


*you mad bro?*


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I did try to help. I didn't get acknowledgement either. i don't mind, but it is a two-way street. cn


yeah i did my best to shut that situation down too. Fucking photographers and their models. Guess model mayhem isn't big enough? . . .


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 29, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> after all that flaming and I posted a pic i got zero thank yous, zero apologies and TWO lectures from the mod about having CLASS. kiss my ass, the naked one


I think it was because of all the cursing and attitude with the posting of the pictures, hun. I did try and reach out to you on your visitor messages if you care to look. In a friendlier context, I'd quite happily kiss a nice ass. Right now I'm afraid if I put my face near there, you'll kick me 0_o;

Love your enemies, things work out better that way. Like the guy accusing me of being a federal agent yesterday. Talked him down gently and now we're friends. Just calm down, biscuit x You're welcome to post more pictures should you choose, just with undies on and maybe a friendly smile?


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

I wonder how many people get accused of not being male on RIU?


----------



## april (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sorry but when u tell me ur an educated church going women i question ur choice of pics 

I saw ur nipples, like wtf have some self respect


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 29, 2012)

we all saw her nipples. mad respect! j/k i'm just being a jackass. Not very lady like. That's what pornhub is for.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

april said:


> I'm sorry but when u tell me ur an educated church going women i question ur choice of pics
> 
> I saw ur nipples, like wtf have some self respect


the morality polics have shown up. that's my cue to go to bed.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 29, 2012)

OOOOOOH... What? When? Where??!

I don't even like feeling them exposed when I'm in the bath alone XD

If it were a dick-starved female-majority website, a user presenting themselves as a highly attractive male would garner similar suspicion. Also, women do have a habit of using their charms to get money, information and other things out of people... Golddiggers, spies, mistresses, female assassins ets.. Guys do it too, but its a bit different.

And there are some members here you'd wrongly assume are male, but it's not my place to disclose that sort of information either so..x


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 29, 2012)

are you saying that this website is a male starved website? MJ puts out daily . . lol


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

I always thought church goers where just that......Goers!!


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 29, 2012)

I wonder what the sex ratio is here. I always thought this was a bit of a sausage fest....

.....am I wrong?


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Absolutely, I think a lot of users would be happy to have sausages, I think most are boasting wienners.....


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 29, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> are you saying that this website is a male starved website? MJ puts out daily . . lol


Noes lol. This is a pussy-starved, male-majority website, where fake female accounts can cause devastation. Unlucky chased off a member here very close to my heart. God knows how much data they could have potentially accumulated, lacking the scruples to not use it for evil.

Yup, It is a sausage-fest. Lately it has been relatively quiet but some of the threads concerning women tend to blow up into men puffing their chests, posting porn and talking about how many hoes they banged once for some reason... or a random fight breaks out, oft involving one guy's level of sexual function being attacked. That being said though, us females can get a bit emotional, bitchy and nitpicky. We balance eachother. The best thing for this site I think though, is a few attractive homosexual/bisexual men...


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Absolutely, I think a lot of users would be happy to have sausages, I think most are boasting wienners.....


Wienner or Weenie? Lol

http://www.politicsforum.org/images/flame_warriors/flame_05.php

@ kuroi - haha I've been on this forum for all of two seconds and already I've seen biblical proportions of scandal surrounding you, what's your secret?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 29, 2012)

Actually I quite like a bit of Weenie.

The hard-headed sausages are sometimes a little too difficult to eat, if I beg your pardon.

There are manly men, and there are neanderthal, argumentative, stripper-addicted pricks lol

EDIT: Hmm? What's my secret? I'm just a teenage girl who likes video games and hello kitty.

I'm 5 ft 1 by the way. 2 inches off x


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 29, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Actually I quite like a bit of Weenie.
> 
> The hard-headed sausages are sometimes a little too difficult to eat, if I beg your pardon.
> 
> There are manly men, and there are neanderthal, argumentative, stripper-addicted pricks lol


Maybe you've just had a run of bad luck. Most people I know or are around are quite sound. Where do you live? I'm guessing not Europe.

As for me I'm chilled most of the time but manly when I need to be. Putting on some alternate disguise from who you really are is kind of laughable, but is fun to watch.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't care what they say, I like British sausages, the ones you get in Holland taste like crap....give me some processed eyelids any day of the week


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 29, 2012)

London, UK

Every guy I ever met either assaulted me, led me on if I did like them and screwed my over or used me as friend-zone relationship counseling whilst dating my best friend. Meh. It's taken until only last month to actually find someone decent! I wont go into all this again on here as I've told the tragic story of my life too many times already and it causes further drama. I'd still very much like to see you and your partner, by the way x

EDIT: What about Holland's burgers? The quarter-pounders in Gaasperpark were AMAZING.


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 29, 2012)

Haha I'm from hertfordshire, north west London kind of :s

AS for sausage the best I've had is from Scotland. Haggis sausage is waaaaaaaay better than you would imagine.

And yea some pics of me and my significant other will happen. I just want to wait 6 weeks till she meets me in Perth. I hate posting old pics.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 29, 2012)

Isnt the quarter pounder over were your at called something else? I seen pulpfiction!!!! le something with cheese.. ???


----------



## thump easy (Jun 29, 2012)

ow your guys have to come to L.A. and try the fucken best spot in our area that has killer dogs its called PINKS google it its on la brea in LOS ANGLES


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2012)

thump easy said:


> ow your guys have to come to L.A. and try the fucken best spot in our area that has killer dogs its called PINKS google it its on la brea in LOS ANGLES


Eh...Pinks is good, but it ain't worth waiting in line for.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

I would love to come to the US.... I have been on Cruises and seen what you guys can eat! 23 boiled eggs at breakfast one guy had, ffs! lol.

And the Dutch do Meat really good, they just seem to fail badly at Pork sausages. Not sure why they just have a weird taste (probably because they are made from decent pork, and not eyelids!) Best burger in town is from a place called 238, it's a place attached to the Pullitzer hotel....just awesome. Served with chips fried in goosefat. Yum yum.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Haggis is the bomb.......I get nervous if I don't have a back up haggis in my freezer!


Oscar Zeta Acosta said:


> Haha I'm from hertfordshire, north west London kind of :s
> 
> AS for sausage the best I've had is from Scotland. Haggis sausage is waaaaaaaay better than you would imagine.
> 
> And yea some pics of me and my significant other will happen. I just want to wait 6 weeks till she meets me in Perth. I hate posting old pics.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 29, 2012)

Ya the wait is so fucken long but the good part is the girls are hot that you wait behind man ill wait i just double up man good heart atack food its worth the hospital trip..


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

thump easy said:


> good heart atack food its worth the hospital trip..


This should be the moto of the Scottish people....anyone for a deep fried Mars bar?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> wait for it....





VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> *you mad bro?*


...and there it is.

i gotta say, phillip makes an easy troll target, but a hell of a troller. calling the guy's business and everything? OMFG that is awesome trolling. hardcore.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I did try to help. I didn't get acknowledgement either. i don't mind, but it is a two-way street. cn


sorry if i didnt notice your contribution in the shitstorm. thx


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 29, 2012)

Oscar Zeta Acosta said:


> Haha I'm from hertfordshire, north west London kind of :s
> 
> AS for sausage the best I've had is from Scotland. Haggis sausage is waaaaaaaay better than you would imagine.
> 
> And yea some pics of me and my significant other will happen. I just want to wait 6 weeks till she meets me in Perth. I hate posting old pics.


That would be lovely. I like couple pictures, especially when you can just feel the love as cliche as it sounds. I'm in southwest London, perhaps a visit could be arranged?



thump easy said:


> Isnt the quarter pounder over were your at called something else? I seen pulpfiction!!!! le something with cheese.. ???


Um, why would it be? A burger is a burger and it weighs what it weighs. Inclusion of cheese and Pulp Fiction are irrelevant. May I ask though, is that modeling job still on offer? I should be free from 12th August- 1st September or 27th depending on which course I get into. Then there's Christmas away from college...



thump easy said:


> ow your guys have to come to L.A. and try the fucken best spot in our area that has killer dogs its called PINKS google it its on la brea in LOS ANGLES





DST said:


> I would love to come to the US.... I have been on Cruises and seen what you guys can eat! 23 boiled eggs at breakfast one guy had, ffs! lol.
> 
> I've been to La Brea in Trinidad, not los Angeles. There was much food there, but supposedly a few dead dinosaurs.
> 
> And the Dutch do Meat really good, they just seem to fail badly at Pork sausages. Not sure why they just have a weird taste (probably because they are made from decent pork, and not eyelids!) Best burger in town is from a place called 238, it's a place attached to the Pullitzer hotel....just awesome. Served with chips fried in goosefat. Yum yum.


Om nom nom. It was only fitting that Amsterdam would have such good munch. I did like their beef and chicken but the pork did taste a bit weird, but there's alot of German-made food too, try their sausages. 



DST said:


> This should be the moto of the Scottish people....anyone for a deep fried Mars bar?


Lordy, no.. Eww..



DST said:


> Haggis is the bomb.......I get nervous if I don't have a back up haggis in my freezer!


Again, ew...

Hm.. is no one else going to post a picture


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 29, 2012)

A little nip never hurt anybody.


----------



## scroglodyte (Jun 29, 2012)

that's me.........on Halloween....lol.......sorry.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

Not a pic but I am in there.......love my roor.
<iframe width="512" height="288" src="http://prod-3.konbini.com/embed/j-y-etais-smoking?sharedUrl=http://www.konbini.com/videos/j-y-etais-smoking/#/i-was-there-smoking" frameborder="0"></iframe>

Ok, embedding didn't work....

http://www.konbini.com/videos/j-y-etais-smoking/#/i-was-there-smoking


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ...and there it is.
> 
> i gotta say, phillip makes an easy troll target, but a hell of a troller. calling the guy's business and everything? OMFG that is awesome trolling. hardcore.


 I got in the guy's head so much he called my store from costa rica and he's a good troll? Then the dummy uses his own phone #,which I posted on some very strange websites. Yeah he's a great troll.

I think UB is just a little butthurt over something.

WAIT FOR IT.


----------



## mane2008 (Jun 29, 2012)

eh blowin on some dank


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 29, 2012)

mane2008 said:


> eh blowin on some dank
> View attachment 2232876


Glad to see you back Mane.....


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm in southwest London, perhaps a visit could be arranged?


I'll be beginning my stay in Shepards Bush in 2 days! Can't wait! I love your city soooooooooooo much.



xKuroiTaimax said:


> Hm.. is no one else going to post a picture


Me and my best mate in front of Westminster Abbey


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'll be beginning my stay in Shepards Bush in 2 days! Can't wait! I love your city soooooooooooo much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long are you in London for?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2012)

Nearly 4 weeks! Going to see Iceland for a couple days and see the Dam again. Really looking forward to Silverstone, I'm gonna try to go to practice. Never seen an F1 car in person. Really cool I'll be there for the Euro final. Would have been amazing if england was there. We take off right before the madness of the olympics. I can't even imagine what going through customs is going to be like for those poor souls trying to get in for the games.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> How long are you in London for?


Yeah! Come visit! I can't travel at the moment but we'd love to toke up in the park with you. Lookie! You're only 15 minutes away.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> ...and there it is.
> 
> i gotta say, phillip makes an easy troll target, but a hell of a troller. calling the guy's business and everything? OMFG that is awesome trolling. hardcore.


why thank you sir bucky.  this means a lot coming from a seasoned pro like yourself.

i'll admit it took me a minute to get me head around this whole "trolling" and "forum behavior" scene; this being my first social media account. but i must say " ME LIKES IT!!!"


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

you know, if he would have called with something funny, I MIGHT agree, but he called at 5.30 and asked for 8, 600 watt ballasts and i told him I could get them for him in the morning.
A good troll, Or someone who wasted a great opportunity?


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

does this shit got to be carried to every thread just start a phillip vs victory thread and keep it on there


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

F A B said:


> does this shit got to be carried to every thread just start a phillip vs victory thread and keep it on there


you mad bro?


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> you mad bro?


no and it wasnt just directed at u 
thats why i didnt quote u
but me mad no im not the ones following each other all over riu just to talk shit 
so how is it that seems mad ?
kind of obvious isnt it ?


did u notice after this shit started everyone stopped posting here on this thread 
i know u guys got a beef thats fine but come on bro


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 29, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> you know, if he would have called with something funny, I MIGHT agree, but he called at 5.30 and asked for 8, 600 watt ballasts and i told him I could get them for him in the morning.
> A good troll, Or someone who wasted a great opportunity?


LOL Fuckin Scoob... classic It would have been great if he would have given a funny name like " Matt Z. Bater " or " Sal T. Balls"


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 29, 2012)

F A B said:


> does this shit got to be carried to every thread just start a phillip vs victory thread and keep it on there


They should make one I'd watch it grow everyday. I dont know about you guys but I laugh at my desk while they troll eachother it's funny


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> They should make one I'd watch it grow everyday. I dont know about you guys but I laugh at my desk while they troll eachother it's funny


kind of gets old when its on every other thread 
kind of like how at christmas time every channel has '' its a wonderfull life'' 24/7


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 29, 2012)

F A B said:


> kind of gets old when its on every other thread
> kind of like how at christmas time every channel has '' its a wonderfull life'' 24/7


I love "low brow" humor so it never gets old. For a grown ass man to call another grown ass man in a different country and ask to order over 2k in ballasts is pretty fucking funny to me


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> I love "low brow" humor so it never gets old. For a grown ass man to call another grown ass man in a different country and ask to order over 2k in ballasts is pretty fucking funny to me


kind of extreme to me but what some find funny is up to them lol


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 29, 2012)

F A B said:


> kind of extreme to me but what some find funny is up to them lol


It's just ball busting I would have laughed on the other end if I was Victory.. I dunno I just love pranking and ball busting.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2012)

While I find the recursiveness of arguing about arguing about arguing to be inherently funny ... at the end we're left with arguing, which is not. cn


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> It's just ball busting I would have laughed on the other end if I was Victory.. I dunno I just love pranking and ball busting.



wonder if he has security camera footage at his shop of this?


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> While I find the recursiveness of arguing about arguing about arguing to be inherently funny ... at the end we're left with arguing, which is not. cn


no arguement just discussion for me but u got a point


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

you ever notice how it's never me following him around? that dude has followed me to so many thread i'm thinking he's actually in love with me. can't find a single thread where it was me posting after him. or at least not in the last month or so. he's always coming in after me and trying to start shit. i like to feed him a little till he self destructs. eventually he always buries himself. lol.

trolling is FUN-"duh"-MENTAL!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 29, 2012)

F A B said:


> wonder if he has security camera footage at his shop of this?


I doubt it, he didnt even have 8 600W ballasts in stock..Dont need security cameras when there isnt anything in stock..lol


----------



## F A B (Jun 29, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> I doubt it, he didnt even have 8 600W ballasts in stock..Dont need security cameras when there isnt anything in stock..lol


oh...............


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello Boys !!!! 

Doing a bit of fishing I see ???


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 29, 2012)

Just a perfect way to finish my day at work..I'm going to sit back and enjoy the scenery laughing hysterically of course.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> you ever notice how he ALWAYS falls for it?


Wasn't it enough for u last time ???


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Just a perfect way to finish my day at work..I'm going to sit back and enjoy the scenery laughing hysterically of course.



Budge up, Im gonna sit down and watch too !!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wasn't it enough for u last time ???


No, it was like throwing a hot dog down a hallway, you should see if the doc could throw a stitch in it for ya.


----------



## whatsaroach?lol??? (Jun 29, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh please, the closest u ever came to pussy was when u fell out ur Mums !!!! Don't even try it !!!!


Could"ve been a c section baby lol


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

I actually got it, it's a hermie, just like it's plant's it grows


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> I actually got it, it's a hermie, just like it's plant's it grows



Stop pretending u know ANYTHING abt growing, remember- a girl could do it better !!!


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> stop pretending u know anything abt growing, remember- a girl could do it better !!!


yaawwwnnnn!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> your not very good at this, your shit is to obvious.



Damn !! I'll strap it down more next time !!


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Damn !! I'll strap it down more next time !!


where did phil go? at least he stole my material and tried to use it against me, so it was at least funny.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 29, 2012)

Phil if your last name was Beavers that would be fuckin' awesome!! Phil Beavers.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Phil if your last name was Beavers that would be fuckin' awesome!! Phil Beavers.


 Now that is a little funny.Just a little


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 29, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> you mad bro?


You're striking me as slightly defective, repeatedly hoping for some kind of alternative outcome to this.. bollocks.

Have your fight thread an we can watch/referee/back up either side, away from the rest of the forum.

I do believe you are slightly in love. Let's face it, if one of you stopped 'taking the bait' now, you'd both miss it. It's like the fight before angry, passionate sex or something. That's fine, I love bromance. And besides, when I argue with trolls on here we end up friends or special friends most of the time..

Sad these grown men are behaving beneath teenage girl level. But it's kind of cute. I'm not saying that to be a smartass or condescending, It's simultaneously annoying and endearing, which is why I suspect the same mutual feeling between you two. Lol

Are you going to post more pictures of yourselves or what?

And as for the question of who is a legitimate female here, April has already offereed her inspection services and my inbox is an open door, 'ladies'.

If a cock ends up in there I shall detach the deceitful thing.

*trots back to dog basket, curls up and falls asleep again*


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You're striking me as slightly defective, repeatedly hoping for some kind of alternative outcome to this.. bollocks.
> 
> Have your fight thread an we can watch/referee/back up either side, away from the rest of the forum.
> 
> ...


 WHY IS IT ALWAYS THE PEOPLE WITH OVER 5000 POSTS IN LESS THAN 2 YEARS WHO TRY AND DICTATE THE WEBSITE? yOUR TRYING TO TELL ME TO GET A LIFE? LMFAO


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

damn...i leave for a couple hours and this guy manages to get half the forum up his ass. i feel a meltdown coming on...


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


says the guy who averages 10 posts an hour allday everyday, you sir really need to find a life


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> damn...i leave for a couple hours and this guy manages to get half the forum up his ass. i feel a meltdown coming on...


we've already seen your meltdowns, why is it that all the same group of trolls tries to convince themselves there so smart? you know the ones, they live on this site and have no life


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

how about a group photo, scooby,ub,cannibaneer,that hermie thing.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

thermonuclear....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> says the guy who averages 10 posts an hour allday everyday, you sir really need to find a life


I didn't lose it. I merely mislaid it ... ~shuffle~ it's in here somewhere ... ~sound of indoor avalanche~ cn


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I didn't lose it. I merely mislaid it ... ~shuffle~ it's in here somewhere ... ~sound of indoor avalanche~ cn


Like dude, seriously, i was gonna say something yesterday, You averaged 10 posts an hour from 10 on the morning till 11 at night. are you disabled and stuck with a computer in your lap all day? you have been here 1 year less then me and have almost over 10,000 more posts then me.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2012)

I feel so left out.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

oh shit....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> Like dude, seriously, i was gonna say something yesterday, You averaged 10 posts an hour from 10 on the morning till 11 at night. are you disabled and stuck with a computer in your lap all day? you have been here 1 year less then me and have almost over 10,000 more posts then me.


True, but they're Quality posts. cn


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> oh shit....
> 
> View attachment 2233531


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I feel so left out.


jump right in Jig. we're trolling a viking!

View attachment 2233532


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> oh shit....
> 
> View attachment 2233531


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> True, but they're Quality posts. cn


 I can appreciate someone who knows where he stands, or sits all day


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

I have too many posts. I have no life. Help.........


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 29, 2012)

DST said:


> I have too many posts. I have no life. Help.........


Its pretty obvious...lol just kidding bru !


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gtaYstTOZzg]http://youtu.be/gtaYstTOZzg[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nearly 4 weeks! Going to see Iceland for a couple days and see the Dam again. Really looking forward to Silverstone, I'm gonna try to go to practice. Never seen an F1 car in person. Really cool I'll be there for the Euro final. Would have been amazing if england was there. We take off right before the madness of the olympics.  I can't even imagine what going through customs is going to be like for those poor souls trying to get in for the games.


Sounds like a pretty good time to me! I live on a shoestring budget so when i visit london we have to stick with the free attractions  While i don't follow F1 i do enjoy watching it, would be pretty cool going to a race. I think London is indeed going to turn absolutely crazy. The government is trying to persuade people to just work from home during the olympics, take their kids to work, take alternative transport route etc. Gonna be a bit hot and stuffy.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 29, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You're striking me as slightly defective, repeatedly hoping for some kind of alternative outcome to this.. bollocks.
> 
> Have your fight thread an we can watch/referee/back up either side, away from the rest of the forum.
> 
> ...


Not to get on your bad side, but I disagree with you. Their arguing isn't really annoying. I mean how hard is it to scroll down a little bit? Well maybe it's annoying to somebody that has 5 posts per page, but I have 40 posts per page so it's not too hard to ignore people.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2012)

It' a bit annoying to me, i'm stoned and just started scrolling and missing posts and having to scroll back up lol partly my own lazy fault though i won't deny  Plus it breaks up the conversation. I stopped viewing certain threads because it just ended up being Unlucky having huge arguments with people for page after page even with 40 per page


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2012)

hey bru, good to see you. take it easy! Smoking a fat Dog jay for ya. Peace!
D


323cheezy said:


> Its pretty obvious...lol just kidding bru !


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 29, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> It' a bit annoying to me, i'm stoned and just started scrolling and missing posts and having to scroll back up lol partly my own lazy fault though i won't deny  Plus it breaks up the conversation. I stopped viewing certain threads because it just ended up being Unlucky having huge arguments with people for page after page even with 40 per page


Is he/she still around? I miss calling her a dude.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2012)

Whoa, looks like I missed a good one...damn sleep and full time job...at least I'm caught up(for now) so I'll be freshly updated when I get home in a few hours.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jun 29, 2012)

DST said:


> hey bru, good to see you. take it easy! Smoking a fat Dog jay for ya. Peace!
> D


ahhhh ... i see..
Ill see your dog og... and raise a blunt of girl scout cookies..

Sounds nice .. stay up D.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 29, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


>


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

Buuuuuump it up.


----------



## Derple (Jun 30, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

I am ganja smurf. B-)


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Buuuuuump it up.


first they need to wake the fuck up 
lets party post some vids or something better then bs bromance going on


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Derple said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> I am ganja smurf. B-)


cool 
what did u have to do to become one ?
any special training ?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha...ok. Whatcha have in mind?

[video=youtube;wdgUda1Nhx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdgUda1Nhx4&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext =1&amp;list=PL550ADE89DCCCE0ED[/video]

Not my video, I just like the song.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

What about this one, think this is a ladyboy or tranny? Or just some kinda werid looking chick?

[video=youtube;OlIjq5WAEps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlIjq5WAEps[/video]


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> What about this one, think this is a ladyboy or tranny? Or just some kinda werid looking chick?
> 
> [video=youtube;OlIjq5WAEps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlIjq5WAEps[/video]


i dont know im afraid to look


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> i dont know im afraid to look


Haha...at 1:39, adams apple? Thomas Bangalter is the shit, he's half of Daft Punk.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;QldZiR9eQ_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QldZiR9eQ_0[/video]
seen this yet F A B?


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> [video=youtube;QldZiR9eQ_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QldZiR9eQ_0[/video]


fuck the new linux i got dont have the plug ins for utube
whats up bro
im chilling smoking green poison strain i grew out


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;xl_UVlxX5ZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl_UVlxX5ZU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> AAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ar-g


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Ar-g


aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggg mate


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgggggggg!!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone know about this user "Kronika", joined in May of this year? It has like 200+ posts, and PMed me trying to...I dunno...Start a conversation. Never happened to me on RIU, at least not with someone I've never spoken to in a thread...that strike anyone as strange behavior?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> [video=youtube;xl_UVlxX5ZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl_UVlxX5ZU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


BTW, took me 3 takes to get a good one, hard to hold your phone and take dabs with red hot titanium and blow torches...3 takes, 3 dabs...I'm blitzed.


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Anyone know about this user "Kronika", joined in May of this year? It has like 200+ posts, and PMed me trying to...I dunno...Start a conversation. Never happened to me on RIU, at least not with someone I've never spoken to in a thread...that strike anyone as strange behavior?


think it is a chic been on alot of threads i been on why? u smoke to much get paranoid?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Anyone know about this user "Kronika", joined in May of this year? It has like 200+ posts, and PMed me trying to...I dunno...Start a conversation. Never happened to me on RIU, at least not with someone I've never spoken to in a thread...that strike anyone as strange behavior?


Idk her per se. She likes baseball? . . . that's weird actually lol


----------



## Kronika (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Anyone know about this user "Kronika", joined in May of this year? It has like 200+ posts, and PMed me trying to...I dunno...Start a conversation. Never happened to me on RIU, at least not with someone I've never spoken to in a thread...that strike anyone as strange behavior?


I was just trying to be friendly. That's all.

Sorry.


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Anyone know about this user "Kronika", joined in May of this year? It has like 200+ posts, and PMed me trying to...I dunno...Start a conversation. Never happened to me on RIU, at least not with someone I've never spoken to in a thread...that strike anyone as strange behavior?


probably seen u posting with me and wanted to talk to u to get u to intro her to me 
sorry buddy


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> think it is a chic been on alot of threads i been on why? u smoke to much get paranoid?


I dunno, just took 3 dabs, been smokiong bowls since I got off work 4 hours ago...Just interrupted my "flow", so I thought it noteworthy.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

aww . . . she just wanted to be friends. lol how many cops do you guys honestly think are on this site? Like, has anyone here ACTUALLY outed one?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

kronika, i'm friendly.


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Kronika said:


> I was just trying to be friendly. That's all.
> 
> Sorry.


thats what i thought dont apologize because he smoked to much and got noided 
and the stuff i said i was kidding 
u are welcome here and u are dsbs friend right so that makes u my friend 
thats my brother


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

i fucking hate baseball though. love playing it. hate watching it


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

scrotie mcboogerballs said:


> aww . . . She just wanted to be friends. Lol how many cops do you guys honestly think are on this site? Like, has anyone here actually outed one?



fuck the police


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

Kronika said:


> I was just trying to be friendly. That's all.
> 
> Sorry.


*

LocationSomewhere over the rainbow...


*


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno, just took 3 dabs, been smokiong bowls since I got off work 4 hours ago...Just interrupted my "flow", so I thought it noteworthy.


bro u should apologize 
damn and u could have asked about her in pms not open where she would she duh lol


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

For real though, how many cops have been outed here? I'm just curious. Buck, you gotta know!


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *
> 
> LocationSomewhere over the rainbow...
> 
> *


i been there a few times


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

ummmmmmmmm......rainbow


----------



## maulcoy (Jun 30, 2012)

hello.............


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> For real though, how many cops have been outed here? I'm just curious. Buck, you gotta know!


why would he know


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> i been there a few times


I used to sell rainbows lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> For real though, how many cops have been outed here? I'm just curious. Buck, you gotta know!


poop. poopoopooopppoooooooo


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

maulcoy said:


> hello.............


high...........


----------



## Kronika (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> kronika, i'm friendly.








F A B said:


> thats what i thought dont apologize because he smoked to much and got noided
> and the stuff i said i was kidding
> u are welcome here and u are dsbs friend right so that makes u my friend
> thats my brother


Thanks.





UncleBuck said:


> *
> 
> LocationSomewhere over the rainbow...
> 
> *


Sorry to disappoint you, Buck but I'm not not Rainbow.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> why would he know


he's been here for awhile.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

Wait, apologize? Ha!

Gotta have thicker skin than that, on the 'net.


Paranoid? Naw. Do I think you're a cop? Definately not. Am I extremely skeptical of who people represent themself to be on the internet? Absolutely.


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Wait, apologize? Ha!
> 
> Gotta have thicker skin than that, on the 'net.
> 
> ...


some people are just friendly 
or need or want someone to talk to but thats your choice


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

random chick hits you up anywhere, first thing you do is ask your friends if they know her. Why ask her? she might lie lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

Kronika said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, Buck but I'm not not Rainbow.


not not Rainbow = Rainbow


----------



## Kronika (Jun 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not not Rainbow = Rainbow


lol

So I'm stoned and made a typo. That makes me Rainbow?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm just saying, it's the internet man. I'm a millionaire Kangaroo who listens to techno.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

poooppppp. poop.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

I mean no harm. I'm just high and having fun...lol...thats what I like to do here on RIU; Have fun, and share growing tips and stories.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

Kronika said:


> lol
> 
> So I'm stoned and made a typo. That makes me Rainbow?


 *

I'm a millionaire Kangaroo who listens to techno.​




*pooooooooooooop.poop


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I'm just saying, it's the internet man. I'm a millionaire Kangaroo who listens to techno.


its only the internet if u make it that way and think the people on other end are not real 
but they are once u get to know them


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


oh shut up 
wtf u talking about lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> its only the internet if u make it that way and think the people on other end are not real
> but they are once u get to know them


I totally agree with this statement, to an extent. The world is full of all kinds of people, gotta be sure you know what you're dealing with online.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> oh shut up
> wtf u talking about lol


Rainbows and poop?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Rainbows and poop?


well i dont think they go together

skittles and rainbows now those go together


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I totally agree with this statement, to an extent. The world is full of all kinds of people, gotta be sure you know what you're dealing with online.




just dont tell them shit and u good


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> well i dont think they go together
> 
> skittles and rainbows now those go together


[video=youtube;7Ht3JPdLFcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ht3JPdLFcw[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Rainbows and poop?


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

i cant hear what they saying


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


haha how long u been saving that one for the right opportunity?
or was that all a set up to introduce that?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> For real though, how many cops have been outed here? I'm just curious. Buck, you gotta know!


Buck IS a cop.


----------



## Kronika (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow. My first real trolling.

It's actually not as bad as I thought it would be.

Anyway, lesson learned; no more random messages. lol


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

finshaggy said:


> buck is a cop.


what the buck?


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Kronika said:


> Wow. My first real trolling.
> 
> It's actually not as bad as I thought it would be.
> 
> Anyway, lesson learned; no more random messages. lol


no this isnt trolling 
trust me


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Buck IS a cop.


and what has led you to believe this?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> no this isnt trolling
> trust me


Beat me to it....

Definately not trolling. You'd know.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Kronika said:


> lesson learned;


Damn straight.

No being friendly on RIU 
I can't even PM anymore   They took it from me


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> and what has led you to believe this?


well judging by his signature i would assume he doesnt like buck


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

Fin thinks Buck is his arch nemesis...Buck thinks Fin is entertainment.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

touche . . .


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> No being friendly on RIU
> I can't even PM anymore   They took it from me


maybe they had a reason


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> and what has led you to believe this?


In the help FDD thread.
He said he knew I was a cop for a fact, and the only way someone could know anyone was a cop for a fact is to be a cop, and have access to police records. Or be working with the cop yourself.
So to make that claim, makes him coppy.


Like cocky, but more L7.

I don't really think he's a cop.
He just said something stupid a long time ago. And I'm bringing it back up


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> touche . . .


No no no...Begin with En Garde!


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Fin thinks Buck is his arch nemesis...Buck thinks Fin is entertainment.


thats usually how this shit starts


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Beat me to it....
> 
> Definately not trolling. You'd know.


i have never trolled but i have met some


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Fin thinks Buck is his arch nemesis...Buck thinks Fin is entertainment.


No.

I think Buck is my thread bumping bitch-slave


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> thats usually how this shit starts


Honestly, I side with the idea that RIU is entertainment. Can't take this shit too seriously.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> maybe they had a reason


Yeah.

I made my own forums


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Can't take this shit too seriously.


Like Buck does.
Always waitin to be hatin.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> In the help FDD thread.
> He said he knew I was a cop for a fact, and the only way someone could know anyone was a cop for a fact is to be a cop, and have access to police records. Or be working with the cop yourself.
> So to make that claim, makes him coppy.
> 
> ...


so then, you're both cops? and i'm a cop for knowing that now? . . . wait, does that mean that cops are actually . . . ZOMBIES?? O M G


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> i have never trolled but i have met some


I dabble, from time to time. But this alternate puppet bullshit gets to me, and I'm very untrusting of recenly activatedt accounts


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> so then, you're both cops? and i'm a cop for knowing that now? . . . wait, does that mean that cops are actually . . . ZOMBIES?? O M G


Kinda like zombies. More like a computer virus.
Since I'm a computer program.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Kinda like zombies. More like a computer virus.
> Since I'm a computer program.


I dunno, I saw you in that mexico vid...I could see you eating some faces......


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I dabble, from time to time. But this alternate puppet bullshit gets to me, and I'm very untrusting of recenly activatedt accounts


dude every since i joined here 3 yrs ago i was trolled daily from guys that i helped get banned they would make 50 fake profiles a day 
i didnt trust anyone 
but now i get friends request from people i never met and i hesitated at first then said fuck it if it is that asshole fuck him i will add him 
what can he do


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno, I saw you in that mexico vid...I could see you eating some *feces*......


Fixed that for ya! Oooooh....Couldnt' resist.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

*downloading norton* . . . bring it you four armed cyborg bitch lol


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno, I saw you in that mexico vid...I could see you eating some faces......


thought that was in fla ?
or is it that widespread ?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno, I saw you in that mexico vid...I could see you eating some faces......


Taco de Cabeza


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> thought that was in fla ?
> or is it that widespread ?


No, I really saw shaggy's face, supposedly, in a vid he posted on his mexico trip. I sorta believe it's him, though, and he looked like he was capable of face-eating. Fin Shaggy has a nice shaggy beard.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> *downloading norton* . . . bring it you four armed cyborg bitch lol


Norton ain't got shit on this


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

yo, finshaggy. i'm from CO. Did you get to spend anytime passing through or did you make it a quick trip?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> No, I really saw shaggy's face, supposedly, in a vid he posted on his mexico trip. I sorta believe it's him, though, and he looked like he was capable of face-eating. Fin Shaggy has a nice shaggy beard.


It was me.

And I trimmed my beard.
I just didn't have my scissors in Mexico. My face is still Shaggy-ish though, and my head is still Shaggy for sure


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> yo, finshaggy. i'm from CO. Did you get to spend anytime passing through or did you make it a quick trip?


I stopped in Denver, Telluride, and Durango. And started by Englewood 

Stayed in Telluride, and Denver.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jun 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> In the help FDD thread.
> He said he knew I was a cop for a fact, and the only way someone could know anyone was a cop for a fact is to be a cop, and have access to police records. Or be working with the cop yourself.
> So to make that claim, makes him coppy.
> 
> ...


I cannot agree more... I think a PIG thread is in order but whom is this about?


----------



## Kronika (Jun 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> No being friendly on RIU
> I can't even PM anymore   They took it from me


Haha.. yeah, this has been an enlightening experience. I never knew being friendly could be so bad.

But at least my naiveness has provided a few moments worth of amusement, so that's something.


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Norton ain't got shit on this


fuck norton use linux wary puppy operating system
cant hack this shit 
viruses i laugh at them


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

Denver and Durango are pretty dope. Wish I would have known sooner, I would have given you a night in the dirty d town scene


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jun 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I stopped in Denver, Telluride, and Durango. And started by Englewood
> 
> Stayed in Telluride, and Denver.


Did you see the Mesa Verdes?


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Kronika said:


> Haha.. yeah, this has been an enlightening experience. I never knew being friendly could be so bad.
> 
> But at least my naiveness has provided a few moments worth of amusement, so that's something.


it wasnt to bad we became friends 
and they cant help it they need entertainment 
guess other threads or dead tonight


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> I cannot agree more... I think a PIG thread is in order but whom is this about?


Buck


----------



## Kronika (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> it wasnt to bad we became friends
> and they cant help it they need entertainment
> guess other threads or dead tonight


Indeed. I did make an awesome new friend so it's all gravy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Kronika said:


> Haha.. yeah, this has been an enlightening experience. I never knew being friendly could be so bad.
> 
> But at least my naiveness has provided a few moments worth of amusement, so that's something.


Yeah, everyone's a dick here.
But it's because they're on the internet all day.

It makes them crabby, and blue, not like Pyru. No Vitamin D, or E or whatever.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Denver and Durango are pretty dope. Wish I would have known sooner, I would have given you a night in the dirty d town scene


I was busy looking for models in Denver, we got one at least


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Did you see the Mesa Verdes?


...
???

Maybe.

My step-dads addicted to Rocks like that.

I just like the Herbs  and Trips


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jun 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> ...
> ???
> 
> Maybe.
> ...


Well I think they are freakin amazing.


----------



## Kronika (Jun 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, everyone's a dick here.
> But it's because they're on the internet all day.
> 
> It makes them crabby, and blue, not like Pyru. No Vitamin D, or E or whatever.


Haha.. you're cracking me up.

You've been very nice to me and I really appreciate that. Thank you.


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Kronika said:


> Indeed. I did make an awesome new friend so it's all gravy.


yep guess they rather talk shit with guys 
have a bro moment


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Well I think they are freakin amazing.


I saw lots of Rocks on the way to Mexico and back.

I'll post pictures soon


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Kronika said:


> Haha.. you're cracking me up.
> 
> You've been very nice to me and I really appreciate that. Thank you.


No problem, I'm just bored at 3:11am... 
I am gonna try to do comedy eventually though. Just gotta collect more real life funny stories.

22 minutes till 3:33. The witching hour or somethin like that I think...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> 3:11am...


Is RIUs clock wrong.
Or did my computer set itself wrong? RIU says its 3:05


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

I'ma go to sleep.

Night RIU.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I was busy looking for models in Denver, we got one at least
> View attachment 2234025View attachment 2234026


Lol would you check that out. Are those prescription pill bottles in the second picture? What pills are they? 

Hey Finshaggy nice to see you back


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Tenner said:


> Lol would you check that out. Are those prescription pill bottles in the second picture? What pills are they?
> 
> Hey Finshaggy nice to see you back


look close they are buds not pills


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/360325071055?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## Tenner (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> http://compare.ebay.com/like/360325071055?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


Some fairly cheap containers there! Cheers


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

troll bait https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/365596-why-do-people-hate-advanced-16.html


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> troll bait https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/365596-why-do-people-hate-advanced-16.html


someone's mad, he's searchin for friends.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

Now I'm not hackin on either kronika or Rainbow with this, but it's oddly appropriate after the "not not" festivities. cn
(I miss Rainbow. UB, you did us all a disservice running her off.) 

[video=youtube;OQSNhk5ICTI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2012)

I love that video. He's so happy and excited. Funny and beautiful and kinda odd.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Tenner said:


> Lol would you check that out. Are those prescription pill bottles in the second picture? What pills are they?
> 
> Hey Finshaggy nice to see you back


Marijuana  
Not pills


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 30, 2012)

The dude is insane lol but the video and actual rainbow is rediculous


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> No problem, I'm just bored at 3:11am...
> I am gonna try to do comedy eventually though. Just gotta collect more real life funny stories.
> 
> 22 minutes till 3:33. The witching hour or somethin like that I think...


Don't quit your day job.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kronika said:


> lol
> 
> So I'm stoned and made a typo. That makes me Rainbow?


Impossible. Rainbow was hilarious..


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Don't quit your day job.


now thats funny lol


----------



## Kronika (Jun 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Impossible. Rainbow was hilarious..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234897


Exactly. I readily admit that I'm not nearly as funny as she is.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 30, 2012)

shaggy i gotta say that really looks like a fleabag hotel in pic 2 brother


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> shaggy i gotta say that really looks like a fleabag hotel in pic 2 brother


hope he wore a flea collar on his johnson


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> hope he wore a flea collar on his johnson


or a No Pet Strip behind his nuts ... cn


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> or a No Pet Strip behind his nuts ... cn


what? oh nevermind 
dont ask dont tell


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 30, 2012)

Garden Knowm said:


> POST A PICTURE OF YOU
> 
> 
> me as a Bull Fighter
> ...


Um, OP.

There is a *fence* between you and the bull.







Which makes you a bovine tease.

And there is no picture, so feel free to erase.

lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> dont ask dont tell


Obama killed that policy - you're allowed to ask & hear the answer now.


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jun 30, 2012)

Bovine tease, lmfao. Stoned as fuck.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 30, 2012)

View attachment 2235113my previous self portrait was unacceptable because it was my naked ass (that the mod of this thread can kiss XOXO)


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Obama killed that policy - you're allowed to ask & hear the answer now.


damn is new rule u have to ask? what if u dont want to know ?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 30, 2012)

BuddySkunk said:


> Bovine tease, lmfao. Stoned as fuck.


I know, right?

At least a fucking *rodeo clown* gets in the same ring as the bull.

Not so with the OP.
*
Weak* Sauce.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

I would not provoke the neighboring superpower without a strong de fence policy. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 30, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> View attachment 2235113my previous self portrait was unacceptable because it was my naked ass (that the mod of this thread can kiss XOXO)



You have a weird user name. It makes me feel like you just did the ol tuck N duck maneuver.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 30, 2012)

finshagy she looks like she has been threw some shit big dog did you pipe her??


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I know, right?
> 
> At least a fucking *rodeo clown* gets in the same ring as the bull.
> 
> ...


damn even my puppy chases them and she is a girl dog


----------



## thump easy (Jun 30, 2012)

the gypsy model?


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

thump easy said:


> finshagy she looks like she has been threw some shit big dog did you pipe her??


hope he wore a flea collar?


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You have a weird user name. It makes me feel like you just did the ol tuck N duck maneuver.


Mensa = high IQ society
Barbie = my nickname since junior high. I have also been known as PreppieBarbie, Punk Rock Barbie, WholesaleBarbie and, when I aced my IQ test, my stockbroker dubbed me MensaBarbie. 

I think you are thinking of Man's-a-Barbie, which is a cheap knockoff of the original, wearing size 11 pumps, really overdone make up and features an adams apple and a gruff but slightly higher-pitched voice. I saw one at the police station last night after s/he beat up a taxi driver. Also known as Chix With Dix.

no offense to the tranny grower community intended. take a fucking joke.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 30, 2012)

I usto know a girl named barbi WE CALLED HER CHUCKIE thow she usto do meth lolz hahahaha


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 30, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> Mensa = high IQ society
> Barbie = my nickname since junior high. I have also been known as PreppieBarbie, Punk Rock Barbie, WholesaleBarbie and, when I aced my IQ test, my stockbroker dubbed me MensaBarbie.
> 
> I think you are thinking of Man's-a-Barbie, which is a cheap knockoff of the original, wearing size 11 pumps, really overdone make up and features an adams apple and a gruff but slightly higher-pitched voice. I saw one at the police station last night after s/he beat up a taxi driver. Also known as Chix With Dix.
> ...


if you have such a high IQ why are you arguing with MODS and other people on a cannabis forum...


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jun 30, 2012)

Scuse me lady, your tits are nearly showing... I'm not offended, but I'm 19 if you're lookin' for that young buck.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 30, 2012)

thanks. I am a bit of a cougar but ... age aint nothin but a number but so is 'age difference'. besides I'm all stocked up on cougar cubs. thanks


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jun 30, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> thanks. I am a bit of a cougar but ... age aint nothin but a number but so is 'age difference'. besides I'm all stocked up on cougar cubs. thanks


It was worth a shot.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 30, 2012)

BuddySkunk said:


> It was worth a shot.


[video=youtube;3c6vDxvOXhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c6vDxvOXhQ[/video]


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jun 30, 2012)

Johnnyorganic said:


> [video=youtube;3c6vDxvOXhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c6vDxvOXhQ[/video]


LMAOOOO I'll head this warning.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 30, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> Mensa = high IQ society
> Barbie = my nickname since junior high. I have also been known as PreppieBarbie, Punk Rock Barbie, WholesaleBarbie and, when I aced my IQ test, my stockbroker dubbed me MensaBarbie.
> 
> I think you are thinking of Man's-a-Barbie, which is a cheap knockoff of the original, wearing size 11 pumps, really overdone make up and features an adams apple and a gruff but slightly higher-pitched voice. I saw one at the police station last night after s/he beat up a taxi driver. Also known as Chix With Dix.
> ...


You're funny. But I'm still pretty sure you tucked. I'm a skeptic.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 30, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> because you're an asshole. shut the fuck up


I suspect that your IQ isn't that high. Judging by your behavior on this forum and the fact that you claim to have "aced" an IQ test when that's not possible. All of this leads me to believe you have a penis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> I suspect that your IQ isn't that high. Judging by your behavior on this forum and the fact that you claim to have "aced" an IQ test when that's not possible. All of this leads me to believe you have a penis.


yep.

...........


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 30, 2012)

hate to be this guy, but did you know that mensa in spanish means stupid... chasing off another girl... first rainbow and now mensa... stay high


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

BuddySkunk said:


> LMAOOOO I'll head this warning.


Now I cannot get those captivatingly complex lyrics out of my head all night. Harumph. cn


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jun 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Now I cannot get those captivatingly complex lyrics out of my head all night. Harumph. cn


Haha yeah, ya' know the internet's like that now-a-days...


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

and she plays football 
not real good but she tries


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 30, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> hate to be this guy, but did you know that mensa in spanish means stupid... chasing off another girl... first rainbow and now mensa... stay high



Agreed, pero 'stupid' es 'estupido' en Castillano.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 30, 2012)

also in english whoa.... stay high


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 30, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> Mensa = high IQ society
> Barbie = my nickname since junior high. I have also been known as PreppieBarbie, Punk Rock Barbie, WholesaleBarbie and, when I aced my IQ test, my stockbroker dubbed me MensaBarbie.
> 
> I think you are thinking of Man's-a-Barbie, which is a cheap knockoff of the original, wearing size 11 pumps, really overdone make up and features an adams apple and a gruff but slightly higher-pitched voice. _*I saw one at the police station last night*_ after s/he beat up a taxi driver. Also known as Chix With Dix.
> ...


what were ya' doing at the police station last night?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> hate to be this guy, but did you know that mensa in spanish means stupid... chasing off another _*"girl"*_... first rainbow and now mensa... stay high


fixed it for ya.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jun 30, 2012)

Just remember, kids.

It's the internet.

You can be anything you want to be.


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Just remember, kids.
> 
> It's the internet.
> 
> You can be anything you want to be.


well my puppy doesnt tuck


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not trying to be the soap box guy but, why does it always seem like women are attacked here? YES, some do it to themselves but it seems like since i've been here I see 'girls' consistently catching shit. Barbie has already been pretty resilient to some straight up BS. Just let it be for a bit.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Don't quit your day job.


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/491107-story-time.html

I don't do day jobs


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I'm not trying to be the soap box guy but, why does it always seem like women are attacked here? YES, some do it to themselves but it seems like since i've been here I see 'girls' consistently catching shit. Barbie has already been pretty resilient to some straight up BS. Just let it be for a bit.


Yeah, the only one who really deserves it is Urca.
But she says please. Basically.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I'm not trying to be the soap box guy but, why does it always seem like women are attacked here? YES, some do it to themselves but it seems like since i've been here I see 'girls' consistently catching shit. Barbie has already been pretty resilient to some straight up BS. Just let it be for a bit.


Just the ones that show off how they're female.

If they kept to themselves and didn't brag about having a vag, I'm sure people would back down. Notice how mysunnyboy doesn't catch shit since she keeps to herself when it comes to gender. 

People like unlucky keep talking about how feminine they are and keep throwing out sexual inuendos with a shit load of . It's weird, so people enjoy calling out those people. 

Plus RIU is being attacked by pic collectors and sock puppets. There's no trusting online personas lol. 

I think people should just keep their genders to themselves, for the sake of everybody.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

Any girl who likes it, fine. I'm just tired of ppl jumping to the same conclusion that it's a dude every time cause they are shocked a female is actually paying attention to them.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Just the ones that show off how they're female.
> 
> If they kept to themselves and didn't brag about having a vag, I'm sure people would back down. Notice how mysunnyboy doesn't catch shit since she keeps to herself when it comes to gender.
> 
> ...


Unlucky IS just not a very nice person but . . . you get what i'm saying. And asking everyone to keep their genders to themselves is like telling kids to keep their hands to themselves . . . no, just teach them the difference between a good touch, bad touch. Knowledge is power. lol


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I'm not trying to be the soap box guy but, why does it always seem like women are attacked here? YES, some do it to themselves but it seems like since i've been here I see 'girls' consistently catching shit. Barbie has already been pretty resilient to some straight up BS. Just let it be for a bit.


cuz the ones that come on here flashing tits and ass to gain respect are like girls that join a guy gang by getting banged in
u got to make friends by helping and and not hey look at my pussy
well i guess that would still get u friends but for just a one nighter 
i mean dont they realize their is porn online that is more smoking then them 
and most guys dont even live near enough to meet up
shit im in south usa my dick isnt long enough to reach el lay


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Just the ones that show off how they're female.
> 
> If they kept to themselves and didn't brag about having a vag, I'm sure people would back down. Notice how mysunnyboy doesn't catch shit since she keeps to herself when it comes to gender.
> 
> ...


damn u mean my friend is a chic 
damn i didnt know

if i was a chic signing up here i would act like a dude so shit dont happen


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

You're are using one specific example bro, i can pull multiple threads from the last couple weeks where chicks were antagonized for the sake of stating they were a female.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 30, 2012)

i'm actually a guy posing as a girl who is posing as a guy on the interwebz. it's very confusing...


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

Scooby, i'd tax that ass. be careful. lol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Scooby, i'd tax that ass. be careful. lol


that's weird. homoerotic i think is the word i'm looking for. either way...not my cup of tea...


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm actually a guy posing as a girl who is posing as a guy on the interwebz. it's very confusing...


yep that is u lost me 
let me hit this blunt and see if i can make heads or tails of it


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 30, 2012)

WW, April, Kronica, are 3 that I can think if that don't get shit, they seem cool, stay high.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Unlucky IS just not a very nice person but . . . you get what i'm saying. And asking everyone to keep their genders to themselves is like telling kids to keep their hands to themselves . . . no, just teach them the difference between a good touch, bad touch. Knowledge is power. lol


Good touch = saying your gender only because it's relevant to the topic at hand.
Bad touch = Using your vag to gain power.


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> You're are using one specific example bro, i can pull multiple threads from the last couple weeks where chicks were antagonized for the sake of stating they were a female.



yes u are correct 
i notice it to 
thats why i said if i was a chic i would pretend to be a dude 
sad it has to be that way


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 30, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> WW, April, Kronica, are 3 that I can think if that don't get shit, they seem cool, stay high.


I wonder why.. No hidden attack in what I just said. I honestly wonder why.


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> WW, April, Kronica, are 3 that I can think if that don't get shit, they seem cool, stay high.


kronica is my friend i i knew she was a chic 
she is a cool chic 
wish folks would not bother her


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 30, 2012)

oh and Kurio... she get's messed with every once in a while... but she handles herself well... stay high


----------



## WA1PAHUboi (Jun 30, 2012)

needuanani weed and a job


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> You're are using one specific example bro, i can pull multiple threads from the last couple weeks where chicks were antagonized for the sake of stating they were a female.


i don't ever see anyone mess with mellokitty, WinterWoman, fumble, etc. thats because we didn't come here throwing our sex in everyone's face. i came here to learn how to grow weed, period. never saw what gender had to do with it. i don't hide IRL and i certainly wouldn't hide here. however the way some "females" act here is quite embarrassing.


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Good touch = saying your gender only because it's relevant to the topic at hand.
> Bad touch = Using your vag to gain power.


well ones that use that arent real chics they just like strippers 
sorry bitch got no $$$$ for u


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I wonder why.. No hidden attack in what I just said. I honestly wonder why.





F A B said:


> kronica is my friend i i knew she was a chic
> she is a cool chic
> wish folks would not bother her


I think it's already been said... they aren't using there tits and ass to be accepted... they are just being cool peeps smoking and talking... stay high


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i don't ever see anyone mess with mellokitty, WinterWoman, fumble, etc. thats because we didn't come here throwing our sex in everyone's face. i came here to learn how to grow weed, period. never saw what gender had to do with it. i don't hide IRL and i certainly wouldn't hide here. however the way some "females" act here is quite embarrassing.


and cuss they dont take shit 
and btw that barbie didnt even look good 
needs to go to the gym 
tone up 
cardio too incase here zombie female parts attack her 
i had to say it lame like that cuz i didnt want to be crude


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> I think it's already been said... they aren't using there tits and ass to be accepted... they are just being cool peeps smoking and talking... stay high



thats how u get some sort of respect here is keeping it real and being helpful and they are


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i don't ever see anyone mess with mellokitty, WinterWoman, fumble, etc. thats because we didn't come here throwing our sex in everyone's face. i came here to learn how to grow weed, period. never saw what gender had to do with it. i don't hide IRL and i certainly wouldn't hide here. however the way some "females" act here is quite embarrassing.


Exactly. While you can't spell "class" without "ass", showing ass shows no class. Jmo. cn

Apologies to UncleBuck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Good touch = saying your gender only because it's relevant to the topic at hand.
> Bad touch = Using your vag to gain power.


yep. ...........


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lmfao hehehe this thread never fails to amaze me


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Lmfao hehehe this thread never fails to amaze me


never know what u will find here


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 30, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Lmfao hehehe this thread never fails to amaze me


Hush your vag. 

jkjk.. I agree.


----------



## kgb424 (Jun 30, 2012)

I think my dog's got a contact because I know I'm high, Here's a pic I ain't scarreded


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

kgb424 said:


> I think my dog's got a contact because I know I'm high, Here's a pic I ain't scarrededView attachment 2235290


she is cute 
i get mine high sometimes
she like eating plants though 
ate a bunch of clones lost half that crop 
but she is a puppy


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

Did I miss the roast of Mensa?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> damn u mean my friend is a chic
> damn i didnt know
> 
> if i was a chic signing up here i would act like a dude so shit dont happen


lol sunny is a chick F A B pal, weed growing, TT loving, surfing lesbian 



Metasynth said:


> Did I miss the roast of Mensa?


yes you did, it was short but sweet. smh @"mensabarbie"


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 30, 2012)

What happened?


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol sunny is a chick F A B pal, weed growing, TT loving, surfing lesbian
> 
> 
> yes you did, it was short but sweet. smh @"mensabarbie"


thats cool friend 
and does she really have her own webpage?
i could think of better things to do with a webpage 
one is talk about weed growing 
seems a waste


----------



## budsmoker87 (Jun 30, 2012)

hehehehehe


----------



## F A B (Jun 30, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> View attachment 2235331
> 
> 
> 
> hehehehehe


thats cute but look on her face tells u not to fuck with them pups


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## F A B (Jul 1, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> [/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 1, 2012)

this is our new guy, he was on death row at the county shelter. this is honestly the best dog i've ever had.


----------



## F A B (Jul 1, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2235348View attachment 2235349View attachment 2235350
> this is our new guy, he was on death row at the county shelter. this is honestly the best dog i've ever had.


thats a nice dog and props for saving the dog


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jul 1, 2012)

Haha we have more beer and stuff on the way. Tonight's going to be messy....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2012)

...hope you don't taste that rainbow twice! cn


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 1, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> View attachment 2235113my previous self portrait was unacceptable because it was my naked ass (that the mod of this thread can kiss XOXO)


I would like to see this previous self portrait, maybe in a private message??


----------



## F A B (Jul 1, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> I would like to see this previous self portrait, maybe in a private message??


i think u will be disappointed
but oh well


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> .. Notice how mysunnyboy doesn't catch shit since she keeps to herself when it comes to gender...





F A B said:


> ...damn u mean my friend is a chic damn i didnt know...





mysunnyboy said:


> i don't ever see anyone mess with mellokitty, WinterWoman, fumble, etc. thats because we didn't come here throwing our sex in everyone's face. i came here to learn how to grow weed, period. never saw what gender had to do with it. i don't hide IRL and i certainly wouldn't hide here. however the way some "females" act here is quite embarrassing.


@ Mysunnyboy,
Wow I did not know you were a chick. I even called you a "dude" one day. Sorry.
Dude you should have corrected me, lol. -Gyro


----------



## F A B (Jul 1, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> @ Mysunnyboy,
> Wow I did not know you were a chick. I even called you a "dude" one day. Sorry.
> Dude you should have corrected me, lol. -Gyro


thats what most do assume it is a dude
she played it right to avoid the bs


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 1, 2012)

F A B said:


> thats what most do assume it is a dude
> she played it right to avoid the bs


I was as surprised as you were !


----------



## thump easy (Jul 1, 2012)

wow theres been alot sead for the girl thats beeing run off lets see the camell toe and only then will we deside!!!! jk lolz


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 1, 2012)

thump easy said:


> wow theres been alot sead for the girl thats beeing run off lets see the camell toe and only then will we deside!!!! jk lolz


............. What?


----------



## thump easy (Jul 1, 2012)

i dont know thats y i want to see if their is a camel toe lolz


----------



## thump easy (Jul 1, 2012)

but im mexican post one of a mex please lolz that will make me feel better put one up of one big ow beener please hahahaha not jo dirt that white give me a lil room....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 1, 2012)

thump easy said:


> but im mexican post one of a mex please lolz that will make me feel better put one up of one big ow beener please hahahaha not jo dirt that white give me a lil room....


 ... Que? No habla thump.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> I think it's already been said... they aren't using there tits and ass to be accepted... they are just being cool peeps smoking and talking... stay high


Agreed, and please lets not forget that some of these girls are prob better growers than most of the guys on this site.

Sure, if a girls puts up a certain picture of herself then it could lead to unnecessary comments but she knows that and should be able to deal with it. If not, don't post pics of urself if u can't handle it. I should know and I don't give a damn !!!


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

for the record, I don't throw my sex in anyone's face. with my avatar everyone thought I was a guy and I don't see the problem with being authentic about myself. 
secondly, I put my signature as a JOKE. I really didn't think people would seize onto it and make such a big fucking deal about me calling myself a hot chick. it was FUNNY.  lurking is creepy when it's a guy just looking for stuff to wank on. when it's a girl it's just not creepy. I guess it's a Mensa-level humor that most people won't get. thirdly, if you don't think my pic of my self as my own ass is funny then you really really really need to get a sense of humor. it's funny to me and that is all that matters. 
i'm not embarrassed about any of this so stop trying to make yourselves feel superior by shaming me. it simply won't work. 




Gyroscope said:


> @ Mysunnyboy,
> Wow I did not know you were a chick. I even called you a "dude." one day. Sorry.
> Dude you should have corrected me, lol. -Gyro


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> I suspect that your IQ isn't that high. Judging by your behavior on this forum and the fact that you claim to have "aced" an IQ test when that's not possible. All of this leads me to believe you have a penis.


from now on I will ignore you but to give you and idea of how high it is: if there are 1000 people in the room, odds are that I will have the highest IQ. it is three standard deviations above the mean. do you even know what I am talking about? of course you don't


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fixed it for ya.



_mensa_ means massive or great in spanish and pertains to a female
you are are probably thinking of _stupido_ or _idiota_

or in the case of some people here _menso stupido_


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

Mix at 0.1%!!! Shit, I'm mixing Neem !!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> _mensa_ means massive or great in spanish and pertains to a female
> you are are probably thinking of _stupido_ or _idiota_
> 
> or in the case of some people here _menso stupido_



Lo siento carino, Estoy en lo correcto, Estoy en Espana pero soy Inglesa !!!


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jul 1, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lo siento carino, Estoy en lo correcto, Estoy en Espana pero soy Inglesa !!!


You know I don't speak spanish, in english please! What? You ate a whole wheel of cheese? And you pooped in the refrigerator? I'm not even mad, i'm impressed!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> You know I don't speak spanish, in english please! What? You ate a whole wheel of cheese? And you pooped in the refrigerator? I'm not even mad, i'm impressed!


Sorry,

I said,

'Sorry Darling, I am correct. I'm in Spain but I'm English' (7yrs)

(My laptop is from the UK, therefore I have an English keyboard, not Spanish so I can't write with accents on this- eg Letter 'N')


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> from now on I will ignore you but to give you and idea of how high it is: if there are 1000 people in the room, odds are that I will have the highest IQ. it is three standard deviations above the mean. do you even know what I am talking about? of course you don't


Nah, odds are you'd have the second highest IQ, I would have the highest i'm afraid to say.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jul 1, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Sorry,
> 
> I said,
> 
> 'Sorry Darling, I am correct. I'm in Spain but I'm English' (7yrs)


I see now. How's life on the far west coast?


----------



## scroglodyte (Jul 1, 2012)

old Scroggy's Intelligence Quotient is 172. its only gotten me in trouble


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> old Scroggy's Intelligence Quotient is 172. its only gotten me in trouble



Solo 172 ?? Yo creo es mayor !!


----------



## scroglodyte (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah......only 172. you'll have to be the brains of the family, bonita


----------



## scroglodyte (Jul 1, 2012)

ita early........i can't think in Spanish


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

Have wondered if I was adopted actually !!! No, not really.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> ita early........i can't think in Spanish


It's not early here and I can't even think in English !!!


----------



## scroglodyte (Jul 1, 2012)

Latin est bonum? mea pulchellus unum.............


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> Latin est bonum? mea pulchellus unum.............


 I DID pass my last Latin exam funnily enough !! 

This is like picture poker, you little tease !! What will u take off next? I was really losing when I took mine !!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jul 1, 2012)

I did Latin, French and German at school... Gave up on Mandarin... Japanese is easier.

My IQ is only 145 last time I checked... I feel greatly inadequate...


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I did Latin, French and German at school... Gave up on Mandarin... Japanese is easier.
> 
> My IQ is only 145 last time I checked... I feel greatly inadequate...


Aye, living in my shadow can often make one feel a little inadequate. Or is that just us you has short legs?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 1, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> from now on I will ignore you but to give you and idea of how high it is: if there are 1000 people in the room, odds are that I will have the highest IQ. it is three standard deviations above the mean. do you even know what I am talking about? of course you don't


i highly doubt. you might be the 3rd dumbest person on this thread. you stated it was possible to "ace" an IQ test when it is not. you don't speak any foreign languages. you argue with people in a online cannabis forum, and you feel the need to throw your cougar photos around for self validation and attention. you probably can't do long division without a pen, paper, and calculator. my guess...daddy issues. come sit down on the couch and tell us all about it. 



mensabarbie said:


> _mensa_ means massive or great in spanish and pertains to a female
> you are are probably thinking of _stupido_ or _idiota_
> 
> or in the case of some people here _menso stupido_


actually you're wrong. mensa is not a spanish word. possible spanish slang for something but i've never heard it in my travels. mensa is latin for table; which is where the spanish word for table (mesa) comes from.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 1, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> from now on I will ignore you but to give you *and* idea of how high it is: if there are 1000 people in the room, odds are that I will have the highest IQ. it is three standard deviations above the mean. do you even know what I am talking about? of course you don't


LOL really? 

yes indeed i am a chick 
no one ever asked. we call each other dude all the time around here so i don't really think much it. if anyone ever asked i told them. potpimp asked. jigfresh named my gf mrs sunnyboy. mello knows. kuroi and april as well. most of our interactions have been non-gender specific. 
i just kinda think of us all as brains and a keyboard here 
[video=youtube;HfuWe1N09qI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfuWe1N09qI&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a high IQ and a big dick... so what's up now bitches, lol

I love you sunnyboy. I used to surf too... would be a blast to surf together someday.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 1, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> LOL really?
> 
> yes indeed i am a chick
> no one ever asked.


i knew you were a chic. you told me in a thread a while back. i also remember you talking about it in another thread a while back with KushXOJ.

i wonder if mentalbarbie even knows what 3 standard deviations above the mean is? if that is the case then what percentile of the population do you belong to in terms of intelligence quotient?


----------



## F A B (Jul 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i highly doubt. you might be the 3rd dumbest person on this thread. you stated it was possible to "ace" an IQ test when it is not. you don't speak any foreign languages. you argue with people in a online cannabis forum, and you feel the need to throw your cougar photos around for self validation and attention. you probably can't do long division without a pen, paper, and calculator. my guess...daddy issues. come sit down on the couch and tell us all about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn menstrualbarbie is so smart but she doesnt even know what mensa means


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 1, 2012)

I hate statistics. Never seen so much junk masquerading as math in my life. Tried to take a pic of myself here in london, but they look like shit. So no pics for now.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I hate statistics. Never seen so much junk masquerading as math in my life. Tried to take a pic of myself here in london, but they look like shit. So no pics for now.


Sam Clemens shared your distaste of the things.

And please, please tell me you didn't discard the Mighty Squirrel Slayers avi. cn


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 1, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> _mensa_ means massive or great in spanish and pertains to a female
> you are are probably thinking of _stupido_ or _idiota_
> 
> or in the case of some people here _menso stupido_


uh you obviously don't know spanish... mensa does not mean massive or great it means stupid. I lived in mexico for 3 yrs and I grew up with the language, yes estupido means stupid and idiota means idiot... get it right guy... 


MensaInterestingly, the Spanish use of the word mensa (female) or menso (male)generally denotes someone who is crazy or stupid.
"No seas menso".... Don't be crazy. Or, "mensa, yo te dije que no lo hicieras"... stupid, I told you not to do it.

stay high dude...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> uh you obviously don't know spanish... mensa does not mean massive or great it means stupid. I lived in mexico for 3 yrs and I grew up with the language, yes estupido means stupid and idiota means idiot... get it right guy...
> 
> 
> MensaInterestingly, the Spanish use of the word mensa (female) or menso (male)generally denotes someone who is crazy or stupid.
> ...



Lo siento amigo, pero esta palabra se usa sólo en México, no en los demás 18 países de habla castellana.


----------



## F A B (Jul 1, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> uh you obviously don't know spanish... mensa does not mean massive or great it means stupid. I lived in mexico for 3 yrs and I grew up with the language, yes estupido means stupid and idiota means idiot... get it right guy...
> 
> 
> MensaInterestingly, the Spanish use of the word mensa (female) or menso (male)generally denotes someone who is crazy or stupid.
> ...



that is correct


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 1, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lo siento amigo, pero esta palabra se usa sólo en México, no en los demás 18 países de habla castellana.


i agree. i've never heard the word in costa rica, panama, honduras, cuba, or nicaragua where i have spent a lot of time in my life. i've also been to venezuela, spain, argentina, guatemala, el salvador, mexico, and belize. still never heard the word.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 1, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lo siento amigo, pero esta palabra se usa sólo en México, no en los demás 18 países de habla castellana.


de acuerdo... solo se usa in mexico pero si se usa para estupido o loco... stay high


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i agree. i've never heard the word in costa rica, panama, honduras, cuba, or nicaragua where i have spent a lot of time in my life. i've also been to venezuela, spain, argentina, guatemala, el salvador, mexico, and belize. still never heard the word.


trust me it's used my mom used to call me menso all the time LOL... stay high

it's definetly mexican slang.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i agree. i've never heard the word in costa rica, panama, honduras, cuba, or nicaragua where i have spent a lot of time in my life. i've also been to venezuela, spain, argentina, guatemala, el salvador, mexico, and belize. still never heard the word.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Gracias mi cariño !!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> de acuerdo... solo se usa in mexico pero si se usa para estupido o loco... stay high



Claro, exacto !!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 1, 2012)

Now that we've established that she is retarded and a liar, can we revert back to english?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Now that we've established that she is retarded and a liar, can we revert back to english?


yes of course... sorry... stay high


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2012)

That reminds me of a comedy routine I saw some years ago. A handsome Latino comic closed his act after rippin on "Anglos this" and "Anglos that" by saying 'actually, you Anglos aren't so bad" and then describing an elevator scene in LA. He was between floors when he heard "nga nga nga", looked around and saw nobody. "Nga nga nga". He looked lower, and found he was surrounded by tiny people sharing monosyllables from half a world away. Finally he lost it and roared at them:
"You're in AMERICA now!! Speak SPANISH!" 
~massive applause~
cn


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Now that we've established that she is retarded and a liar, can we revert back to english?


Agreed.
I'm not in Mexico anymore, I should be able to understand what's going on now...

In Mexico I would just stare at something interesting, until I heard a word like "Muerta". Then I had to pretend I was paying attention, so I could crack skulls if I saw anyone do anything.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> "You're in AMERICA now!! Speak SPANISH!"
> cn


It's comin.

In the next like hundred years.

Texas is already a minority-majority state.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Just the ones that show off how they're female.
> 
> If they kept to themselves and didn't brag about having a vag, I'm sure people would back down. Notice how mysunnyboy doesn't catch shit since she keeps to herself when it comes to gender.


sunnyboy is a chick?!


----------



## Kronika (Jul 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> mensa is latin for table; which is where the spanish word for table (mesa) comes from.


Bingo.

From Wiki:
Mensa (




/&#712;m&#603;ns&#601;/; Latin: [&#712;mensa]) means "table" in Latin, as is symbolized in the organization's logo, and was chosen to demonstrate the round-table nature of the organization; the coming together of equals.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 1, 2012)

maybe MENSA has lowered it's standards with the economy and all...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> @ Mysunnyboy,
> Wow I did not know you were a chick. I even called you a "dude" one day. Sorry.
> Dude you should have corrected me, lol. -Gyro


I always thought sunnyboy was a joint acct. hubby and wife. sometimes it seems as if your talking to a chick, then other times your talking to a dude.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> maybe MENSA has lowered it's standards with the economy and all...



brings a new meaning to QE !!


----------



## nug thug (Jul 1, 2012)

here I am


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 1, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> brings a new meaning to QE !!


lol...you know what they say; "two bad quarters is a recession"


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> lol...you know what they say; "two bad quarters is a recession"


"If it's hot, can we have recession outside?"
-George Bush Jr.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> lol...you know what they say; "two bad quarters is a recession"



Lol !! It´s been a few more than that now unfortunately - where´s it gonna end ? Armageddon is upon us !!


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah I've heard that before too on the Mensa website. "Mesa" is the Spanish word for table, btw. 



Kronika said:


> Bingo.
> 
> From Wiki:
> Mensa (
> ...


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i knew you were a chic. you told me in a thread a while back. i also remember you talking about it in another thread a while back with KushXOJ.
> 
> i wonder if mentalbarbie even knows what 3 standard deviations above the mean is? if that is the case then what percentile of the population do you belong to in terms of intelligence quotient?



99.8th jackass


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> "Mesa" is the Spanish word for table, btw.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 1, 2012)

I vote for more gratuitous nudity.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 1, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> 99.8th jackass


wrong. you aren't part of the 99.8 percentile jackass. the actual correct percentage would be "less than or equal to 0.13%" come on mensa chic. that's an easy one. i went to arizona state university and they even taught us that.



mensabarbie said:


> i do speak spanish and todos mis amigas es Latina y Latino


wrong again. lol. you would only say "todos mis amigos son latinos" you wouldn't use both the masculine and feminine. it's implied.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

I posted ONE pic of my bare ass compared to the 1000s posted on Lordjins thread. gimme a break. bust somebody else's balls.

this online community is just as nasty as the Mensa one because people say rude shit just because they are hiding behind the safety of cyberspace.

but be careful who you fuck online with because they may just know some people who CAN track you down through cyberspace and make your life hell.









Hepheastus420 said:


> Or you _could_ just chill out and follow the rules next time.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ya well, you come on a growing site and basically ask to be harassed saying you are smarter than everyone lol can you even grow anything? Well at least you were smart enough to say your leaving lol we will see


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 1, 2012)

that's the problem with ASU. it's a school for dumb jocks.




ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> wrong. you aren't part of the 99.8 percentile jackass. the actual correct percentage would be "less than or equal to 0.13%" come on mensa chic. that's an easy one. i went to arizona state university and they even taught us that.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again. lol. you would only say "todos mis amigos son latinos" you wouldn't use both the masculine and feminine. it's implied.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> you mean "son" amigos not "es"... learn your spanish correctly dude... stay high


Que divertido !!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 1, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> that's the problem with ASU. it's a school for dumb jocks.


says the retarded chic who lies about her intelligence.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 1, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> I posted ONE pic of my bare ass compared to the 1000s posted on Lordjins thread. gimme a break. bust somebody else's balls.
> 
> this online community is just as nasty as the Mensa one because people say rude shit just because they are hiding behind the safety of cyberspace.
> 
> but be careful who you fuck online with because they may just know some people who CAN track you down through cyberspace and make your life hell.


lol.. I'm not busting your balls. I'm just saying you can chill out. 
Nudity isn't allowed here (because people could push the nudity thing to far). So just respect that rule and everything will be fine. As for the people you're arguing with, just say sorry and be done with it. Everybody will move on.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2012)

how's about everybody just chill the fuck out. this thread used to be pretty solid but now it's just fucking lame.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm sorry, still new around here but what's the average age group around here lol?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> yeah I've heard that before too on the Mensa website. "Mesa" is the Spanish word for table, btw.



HHHMmmm, Spanish could derive from Latin ???


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 1, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I'm sorry, still new around here but what's the average age group around here lol?


You started trolling already? It's only troll o'clock. 

I was in my back yard trolling and saw a bunch of trolls trolling around so I pulled out my troll gun and trolled them. Trollolololol Malfunction. Troll.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2012)

thread closed till further notice


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, I'm gonna open up this thread again. please play nicely and treat others how you would like to be treated..... and no nude pictures!!!! especially nude pics of your beaver with a tampon in it, that was just plain disgusting mensabarbie, lol.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 2, 2012)

What?!?!?!


----------



## scroglodyte (Jul 2, 2012)

menstraBarbie???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2012)

it was pretty gross, lol. gross enough to get the thread shut down for a day


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I'm sorry, still new around here but what's the average age group around here lol?


8 years old...

In all actuality, I believe it's 18-25. I did a poll a while back....

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/480227-average-age-riu-members.html


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Okay, I'm gonna open up this thread again. please play nicely and treat others how you would like to be treated..... and no nude pictures!!!! especially nude pics of your beaver with a tampon in it, that was just plain disgusting mensabarbie, lol.


What if we use that mosaic effect??

No, I'm joking !!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What if we use that mosaic effect??
> 
> No, I'm joking !!


you're cool.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you're cool.


Actually laughed out loud...haha.


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2012)

I think you could be right, lol.


Metasynth said:


> 8 years old...
> 
> In all actuality, I believe it's 18-25. I did a poll a while back....
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/480227-average-age-riu-members.html


I reckon myself and a couple of others could have increased the average age on that poll quite considerably Meta,


----------



## scroglodyte (Jul 2, 2012)

DST said:


> I think you could be right, lol.
> 
> 
> I reckon myself and a couple of others could have increased the average age on that poll quite considerably Meta,


excuse me, but i resemble that remark


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you're cool.


That's a tame Avatar, I wonder how far I could push it - if u know what I mean !


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 2, 2012)

no she did not!?!?!! *shudders* what's wrong with people


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That's a tame Avatar, I wonder how far I could push it - if u know what I mean !


dont get started


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 2, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> no she did not!?!?!! *shudders* what's wrong with people



smh - come on - I know u can take a joke !!!


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> no she did not!?!?!! *shudders* what's wrong with people


she has a excuse 
it was that time of month and u know how some get


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 2, 2012)

f a b said:


> dont get started



i wouldn't dare !!! Lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

Guess i missed the party lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Guess i missed the party lol


call yourself lucky bro


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Guess i missed the party lol


Saved a piece for you.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Saved a piece for you.


Yes just what i needed


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yes just what i needed


damn i didnt even know we were serving that must have missed it with all the stuff going on
all i got last nite was this


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

F A B said:


> damn i didnt even know we were serving that must have missed it with all the stuff going on
> all i got last nite was this


Want the rest of mine?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

Dam that was funny meta lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Want the rest of mine?


why dont i get ice cream? did it melt?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

Must of licked the plate clean


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

F A B said:


> why dont i get ice cream? did it melt?


Aww you need a hug


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam that was funny meta lol


That's just how I troll


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Must of licked the plate clean


or he scraped the rest onto your plate


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

F A B said:


> why dont i get ice cream? did it melt?


I served myself last, and we ran outta ice cream for my plate. You know me, always the conscientious host.


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I served myself last, and we ran outta ice cream for my plate. You know me, always the conscientious host.


that was nice of you sacrificing for others


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

F A B said:


> that was nice of you sacrificing for others


To be honest...Ice cream makes me thirsty, so I'm not a huge fan. Gotta be in the mood for it.


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> To be honest...Ice cream makes me thirsty, so I'm not a huge fan. Gotta be in the mood for it.


if it makes u thirsty make a milkshake then u got ice cream and a drink for the thirst
win win situation


----------



## supchaka (Jul 2, 2012)

I just had a home made cake pop like Starbucks. I have a bag with another 10 or so in the fridge too


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

Dam skippy on the milkshake! Im thinking bananna strawberry


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

F A B said:


> if it makes u thirsty make a milkshake then u got ice cream and a drink for the thirst
> win win situation


But then when I finish it, I'll need another milkshake to quench my thirst...And another, and another!

And if I run out.....


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I just had a home made cake pop like Starbucks. I have a bag with another 10 or so in the fridge too


u got to share theres just a few of us here 10 should be enough


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> But then when I finish it, I'll need another milkshake to quench my thirst...And another, and another!
> 
> And if I run out.....


a never ending cycle


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

Now I have a powerful thirst...


Oh Thank Heaven!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jul 2, 2012)

Do I get pudding? :3

I'll make cake if you guys provide dairy free ice cream... and PICTURES!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Okay, I'm gonna open up this thread again. please play nicely and treat others how you would like to be treated..... and no nude pictures!!!! especially nude pics of your beaver with a tampon in it, that was just plain disgusting mensabarbie, lol.


we're back on boys! thanks doc.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Do I get pudding? :3
> 
> I'll make cake if you guys provide dairy free ice cream... and PICTURES!!!


If you gimme a few hours, I can make you pudding outta the cake I just ate.....





Hooray for poop jokes!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jul 2, 2012)

Ewwwiiie..... Ok, right now work is looking better than RIU.. *busies self in another window*


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ewwwiiie..... Ok, right now work is looking better than RIU.. *busies self in another window*


did a guy contact u about drawing up a tat for him?


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Do I get pudding? :3
> 
> I'll make cake if you guys provide dairy free ice cream... and PICTURES!!!


dairy free yuck


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jul 2, 2012)

F A B said:


> did a guy contact u about drawing up a tat for him?


Herbavor? I drew it already but he never said whether he got it done or not. If he did I want a picture to go in my portfolio! I have an interview next week. 

The rest of you, don't hesitate to PM with requests (and Paypal details lol) I have a stack of requests to look at but I'd much prefer to design something for you guys, 1) Because I like you 2) I like drawing pinup girls and anything pot-related. Also there's my thread in Inspired Art, there are examples there btw

/thread derail


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Now I have a powerful thirst...
> 
> 
> Oh Thank Heaven!!!!!!!!!!!


you really should add wheels to bottom and then u can roll it around with u hard to drink and walk with it when u can see your feet or whats in front of u 
might trip


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

I like sorbet, but it makes no pretense to being ice cream.


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Herbavor? I drew it already but he never said whether he got it done or not. If he did I want a picture to go in my portfolio! I have an interview next week.
> 
> The rest of you, don't hesitate to PM with requests (and Paypal details lol) I have a stack of requests to look at but I'd much prefer to design something for you guys, 1) Because I like you 2) I like drawing pinup girls and anything pot-related. Also there's my thread in Inspired Art, there are examples there btw
> 
> /thread derail


no its this guy https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/534983-i-need-help-more-creative.html


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jul 2, 2012)

Ah, I see! Thanks for the recommendations, guys, I'm really flattered. I'll get to work on it. Holes eh? I had a murmur but it sounded like doves which isn't as badass lol



Metasynth said:


> I like sorbet, but it makes no pretense to being ice cream.





F A B said:


> dairy free yuck


Sorbet is awesome when you get a good on that doesn't taste solely of artificial sweetener and a weird aftertaste (lemon is notorious for being like that). The sorbet you get from the ice cream truck is awesome.

You haven't tried good dairy free ice cream. THIS STUFF TASTES BETTER THAN THE REAL FUCKING THING.







I swear to god it gives Ben and Jerry's a run for its money.


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ah, I see! Thanks for the recommendations, guys, I'm really flattered. I'll get to work on it. Holes eh? I had a murmur but it sounded like doves which isn't as badass lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know some that cant have dairy products


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

I wonder what I missed before thread closure. Judging by Metasynth's image, i'm guessing someone posted a pic of female physiology in the Rinse cycle? Who? cn


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder what I missed before thread closure. Judging by Metasynth's image, i'm guessing someone posted a pic of female physiology in the Rinse cycle? Who? cn


i think its called female pyscho


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

Let me guess. MentalBarbie. cn


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Let me guess. MentalBarbie. cn







.....................


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

well been slaving away in kitchen but finally dinner is done


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

so long as it ain't





cn


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> so long as it ain't
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice shoes ..........


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

It's all i could find for "blue waffle à la mode" without getting ... medical. cn


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 2, 2012)

disgusting do not go there cn. plz. also while i have your attention, you should write a book of puns you would get paid, id buy it. had some really good laughs looking at old threads this morning

even out of context they are still fucking hilarious.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you, polyarcturus. The thought of me writing a book ... ~unstable giggle~ cn


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> disgusting do not go there cn. plz. also while i have your attention, you should write a book of puns you would get paid, id buy it. had some really good laughs looking at old threads this morning
> 
> even out of context they are still fucking hilarious.


but if he wrote a book he wouldnt have time to write here and all riu would suffer


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Herbavor? I drew it already but he never said whether he got it done or not. If he did I want a picture to go in my portfolio! I have an interview next week.
> 
> The rest of you, don't hesitate to PM with requests (and Paypal details lol) I have a stack of requests to look at but I'd much prefer to design something for you guys, 1) Because I like you 2) I like drawing pinup girls and anything pot-related. Also there's my thread in Inspired Art, there are examples there btw
> 
> /thread derail


<would like a pot related pinup girl tattoo


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 2, 2012)

your right i would sorely miss those puns... perhaps he should collect those he has written already.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

I won't complain. cn


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

F A B said:


> but if he wrote a book he wouldnt have time to write here and all riu would suffer


Possible solution? Someone compile all 12,000+ posts and catagorize them, add chapters...Voila!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> your right i would sorely miss those puns... perhaps he should collect those he has written already.


Damn you....damn you to kittens!


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Possible solution? Someone compile all 12,000+ posts and catagorize them, add chapters...Voila!


ok congratulations u got the job start date tomm be on time


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

F A B said:


> ok congratulations u got the job start date tomm be on time


Uhh...Yessir. May I leave my fleshlight in the office fridge? I like to pretend I'm fucking a dead one...










































































Eww @ fleshlight, and eww @ necrophilia too...I just grossed myself out a little.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2012)

Keep a dildo in there too ... next time you wanna cold-cock someone.  cn


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Keep a dildo in there too ... next time you wanna cold-cock someone.  cn


No fair, don't add to my workload before I've officially started on my first day!


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Uhh...Yessir. May I leave my fleshlight in the office fridge? I like to pretend I'm fucking a dead one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry no fridge 
we had to take it out when someone kept stealing the beer and refilling bottles with water 
who did they think they could fool with that? and sure sucks when u crack your first beer of day and expect delicious taste of a cold one and its cold water


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Keep a dildo in there too ... next time you wanna cold-cock someone.  cn


and if u had some razors taped to it u can give someone a cold cut sandwich


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jul 2, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> <would like a pot related pinup girl tattoo


Do make your specifications here, lovely x

https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/522451-taimachans-tats.html

Forgove my cheekiness but I am needing to make cash to a support myself and send to my ma, so if you are able to put anything at all forward, I'd be grateful. I've done a few for free but I spend hours and love on these pieces xx


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

you're right. I only know some Spanish. thanks for correcting me. todos mis amigos son Latinos. estoy aprendiendo Espanol mas y mas. however I got the meaning of Menso from my Panamanian friend who speaks it fluently and he told me exactly what it means as I was typing it here. with all due respect, i think a native speaker would know more than someone who lived in mexico for three years. 
the whole topic of the meaning of Mensa came from a discussion about my name and what it meant. how that turned into a vitriolic verbal gang bang I really don't know.

but I didn't come here to split hairs, argue or garner enemies. I guess my naked ass photo wasn't taken with any humor and it all snowballed from there. my signature, too. scoobyDoo was looking for a fight and some of you backed him. none of you stopped him. so thanks for kicking me in the face with your hatred of me for no reason. other than the twat shot I didn't do anything to you people. and I had to do that to get a moderator to stop you guys from attacking me.

don't worry, I know i am not welcome here. I just had to say I am a nice person with a sense of humor who is chill who came to shoot the breeze about growing. that's it. i got way more than I bargained for. thanks for showing me the door so abruptly and violently. i hope you're pleased with yourselves. 





shrxhky420 said:


> uh you obviously don't know spanish... mensa does not mean massive or great it means stupid. I lived in mexico for 3 yrs and I grew up with the language, yes estupido means stupid and idiota means idiot... get it right guy...
> 
> 
> MensaInterestingly, the Spanish use of the word mensa (female) or menso (male)generally denotes someone who is crazy or stupid.
> ...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> you're right. I only know some Spanish. thanks for correcting me. todos mis amigos son Latinos. estoy aprendiendo Espanol mas y mas. however I got the meaning of Menso from my Panamanian friend who speaks it fluently and he told me exactly what it means as I was typing it here. with all due respect, i think a native speaker would know more than someone who lived in mexico for three years.
> 
> but I didn't come here to split hairs, argue or garner enemies. I guess my naked ass photo wasn't taken with any humor and it all snowballed from there. my signature, too. scoobyDoo was looking for a fight and some of you backed him. none of you stopped him. so thanks for kicking me in the face with your hatred of me for no reason. other than the twat shot I didn't do anything to you people. and I had to do that to get a moderator to stop you guys from attacking me.
> 
> don't worry, I know i am not welcome here. I just had to say I am a nice person with a sense of humor who is chill who came to shoot the breeze about growing. that's it. i got way more than I bargained for. thanks for showing me the door so abruptly and violently. i hope you're pleased with yourselves.


Did you really post a pic of your snatch with a tampon in it? If you did, and it was really you...Pretty ballsy. Nasty, but ballsy.


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> you're right. I only know some Spanish. thanks for correcting me. todos mis amigos son Latinos. estoy aprendiendo Espanol mas y mas. however I got the meaning of Menso from my Panamanian friend who speaks it fluently and he told me exactly what it means as I was typing it here. with all due respect, i think a native speaker would know more than someone who lived in mexico for three years.
> 
> but I didn't come here to split hairs, argue or garner enemies. I guess my naked ass photo wasn't taken with any humor and it all snowballed from there. my signature, too. scoobyDoo was looking for a fight and some of you backed him. none of you stopped him. so thanks for kicking me in the face with your hatred of me for no reason. other than the twat shot I didn't do anything to you people. and I had to do that to get a moderator to stop you guys from attacking me.
> 
> don't worry, I know i am not welcome here. I just had to say I am a nice person with a sense of humor who is chill who came to shoot the breeze about growing. that's it. i got way more than I bargained for. thanks for showing me the door so abruptly and violently. i hope you're pleased with yourselves.


so are u going to behave now ?


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 3, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Did you really post a pic of your snatch with a tampon in it? If you did, and it was really you...Pretty ballsy. Nasty, but ballsy.


well, i wouldnt say ballsy, just nasty.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> don't worry, I know i am not welcome here.


you're more then welcome here. but if someone gets on your nerves it's probably best to ignore them. I usually just ignore the people I don't care for and don't even bother responding to them. it eats them up inside when you don't respond when they are expecting a response. another thing, don't take what people say on the internet too seriously. it's just the internet. my words of advice to have a more enjoyable RIU experience.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

yeah I did. i was getting beat up and needed a moderator to save me.


Metasynth said:


> Did you really post a pic of your snatch with a tampon in it? If you did, and it was really you...Pretty ballsy. Nasty, but ballsy.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> you're right. I only know some Spanish. thanks for correcting me. todos mis amigos son Latinos. estoy aprendiendo Espanol mas y mas. however I got the meaning of Menso from my Panamanian friend who speaks it fluently and he told me exactly what it means as I was typing it here. with all due respect, i think a native speaker would know more than someone who lived in mexico for three years.
> 
> but I didn't come here to split hairs, argue or garner enemies. I guess my naked ass photo wasn't taken with any humor and it all snowballed from there. my signature, too. scoobyDoo was looking for a fight and some of you backed him. none of you stopped him. so thanks for kicking me in the face with your hatred of me for no reason. other than the twat shot I didn't do anything to you people. and I had to do that to get a moderator to stop you guys from attacking me.
> 
> don't worry, I know i am not welcome here. I just had to say I am a nice person with a sense of humor who is chill who came to shoot the breeze about growing. that's it. i got way more than I bargained for. thanks for showing me the door so abruptly and violently. i hope you're pleased with yourselves.



You have got to understand something. The assholes on here(myself included) have been giving each other hell on and off for a long time. Sometimes there is a dog pile, but don't be mad that no one defended you. Like someone told you yesterday, chill out for a minute, regroup, and it will be forgotten in a matter of hours. If you stay mad and show it on here you will be eaten alive. Welcome !


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

well as you know different dialects of Spanish are spoken in Spain than in Mexico and I'm sure they speak a slightly different Spanish in Panama. really, everyone wants to be right and make the other person wrong but really what is the point of that? you just need an excuse to be mean to me. 




shrxhky420 said:


> So my mom who was born and raised in Mexico doesn't know what she's talking about nor does the rest of my family... again mensa... its a Mexico thing not a Panamanian thing. Again talking out of you dick won't work here... you're gonna continue to ruin this thread with your stupidity... vete ala chingada con Tues mensadas. Tonta. Stay high.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> yeah I did. i was getting beat up and needed a moderator to save me. the caption was "i wish i had smellovision" because I hadn't showered yet and you guys were being mean to me so i wished you could have had the full effect.


What exactly made you think that might be a good idea? lol...I respect a good prank, but I don't get this one. Was like that your idea of "mooning" us?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> yeah I did. i was getting beat up and needed a moderator to save me.


well it worked! lol

sorry I edited your post by accident. meant to hit reply with quote and didn't realize I hit edit instead till it was to late


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You have got to understand something. The assholes on here(myself included) have been giving each other hell on and off for a long time. Sometimes there is a dog pile, but don't be mad that no one defended you. Like someone told you yesterday, chill out for a minute, regroup, and it will be forgotten in a matter of hours. If you stay mad and show it on here you will be eaten alive. Welcome !


why did u never give me that lecture all those times i was fucking up here?
or did u and i just wouldnt listen?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 3, 2012)

F A B said:


> why did u never give me that lecture all those times i was fucking up here?
> or did u and i just wouldnt listen?


Your first day back you were too drunk to listen....


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> well, i wouldnt say ballsy, just nasty.


your right i dont think there was any balls hurt in filming of that
all though the she is a guy crowd my dispute


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

I wish I could be part of an online community. I'm actually very sad and lonely right now. I can't talk about my grow. I can't have people over. My boyfriend performed at the BET awards last night and then blew me off for the after party. and half of you call me names and argue with me so... I guess I just have to take my nickname and my basic Spanish and go fuck myself.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 3, 2012)

You're welcome here mensa.. Just not your tampon filled snatch.


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Your first day back you were too drunk to listen....


which first day back there been so many


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You're welcome here mensa.. Just not your tampon filled snatch.


even if filled with something else?


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> What exactly made you think that might be a good idea? lol...I respect a good prank, but I don't get this one. Was like that your idea of "mooning" us?


well she failed she picked the wrong end


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 3, 2012)

F A B said:


> your right i dont think there was any balls hurt in filming of that
> all though the she is a guy crowd my dispute


well her signature does confuse me, how would she be a dude but post pictures of a vagina with a tampon in it. im glad i stayed out of this thread for a good day or two hahaha


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 3, 2012)

F A B said:


> which first day back there been so many


LOL 
Just this last go round.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> What exactly made you think that might be a good idea? lol...I respect a good prank, but I don't get this one. Was like that your idea of "mooning" us?


I think she was trying to prove she was a girl


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

You fired the first round tonight not me, Bottom line mensa in Mexico means stupid or crazy, regardless of other dialects. I'm sorry if you can't accept that someone so smart was so wrong. If I were wrong I would've owned up to it. Can you be man (or woman) enough to accept you're not always right? Stay high


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> well her signature does confuse me, how would she be a dude but post pictures of a vagina with a tampon in it. im glad i stayed out of this thread for a good day or two hahaha


she changed her sig after everyone was giving her rash about not being a chick and being a undercover dude


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think she was trying to prove she was a girl


i think she should have used a pink glow stick that would prove it to me


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

Where in LA do you live, Mensa?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2012)

F A B said:


> i think she should have used a pink glow stick that would prove it to me


lol. did you get a glimpse of the pic? I know I can't be the only one who saw it.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

F A B said:


> i think she should have used a pink glow stick that would prove it to me


Seen that at a rave back in '99, except she used 2, and they were orange.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 3, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> she changed her sig after everyone was giving her rash about not being a chick and being a undercover dude


maybe you guys convinced her to get a sex change


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Seen that at a rave back in '99, except she used 2, and they were orange.


in one hole or 2


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

i'm not agreeing that I am wrong about the meaning of Menso. my Panamanian friend told me the reason that everyone thinks Menso means stupid is because menso (great) stupido (stupid) gets shortened to menso and that word ends up carrying the meaning but if you really get into it menso means massive or great. I just believe my friend and I am not saying you are wrong either. i just think his explanation is more accurate. 

i can admit when I am wrong. i can. i was wrong to post that nasty photo but desperate times call for desperate measures. 



shrxhky420 said:


> You fired the first round tonight not me, Bottom line mensa in Mexico means stupid or crazy, regardless of other dialects. I'm sorry if you can't accept that someone so smart was so wrong. If I were wrong I would've owned up to it. Can you be man (or woman) enough to accept you're not always right? Stay high


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> maybe you guys convinced her to get a sex change


hahaha! I wasn't involved. lol. I like to watch it all go down from the sidelines and not pick a side


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> maybe you guys convinced her to get a sex change


maybe she meant she was undercover with a dude 
with such a high IQ im sure she gets confused i mean she is a blond


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

my sig used to be "lurking, mostly, which would be creepy if i wasn't a hot chick." it was tongue in cheek but people will start shit about just about anything here I noticed. 



crazyhazey said:


> maybe you guys convinced her to get a sex change


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

what did she claim her IQ was? like 170+?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

F A B said:


> in one hole or 2


Both in the puss...Definately something to be said for bringing a tent to outdoor desert raves, people love a place to "chill" and do drugs.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

What part of LA, Mensa?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 3, 2012)

Checking back in and it looks like i missed some action


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

meta, were you ever on your way home from school and the local bully picked a fight with you and then all his buddies joined in and even some shy kid you thought was neutral all start punching you from all sides simultaneously? that is how I felt in the few days I have been on this forum. 

I just came here to see whats up in the growing community. I didn't come here to start shit or neutralize shit 100 other people start with me just because of my name or my signature or the fact that they think I am a pic collector or what have you. 




Metasynth said:


> What exactly made you think that might be a good idea? lol...I respect a good prank, but I don't get this one. Was like that your idea of "mooning" us?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 3, 2012)

F A B said:


> in one hole or 2


Great minds think alike !!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

Not proud of this but you maybe the only person I've ever trolled. Like everyone says chill out stop trying to prove yourself to a bunch of strangers online. Nobody gives a fuck if your boy friend supposedly performed at the BET awards, who you trying to impress? Not me I know that for sure... you know I'll be cool and just call you barbie from now on. Stay high.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

i never claimed an IQ. I never claimed to be smarter than anyone else. somebody thought my name meant mens a barbie and so I explained where the name came from. that's ALL. I was a member of mensa for one year. thats all that happened.



F A B said:


> what did she claim her IQ was? like 170+?


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 3, 2012)

so now you identified yourself as "hot chick"(biased, and questionable after these pictures of the tampons and whatnot), but now your a dude so people wont talk shit? why not just keep your gender to yourself and not in your signature?


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

hi hellrazer i caught some flack in every single thread I've been in. I only logged in to respond to potroast's PM and here I am. how are you?



hellraizer30 said:


> Checking back in and it looks like i missed some action


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> meta, were you ever on your way home from school and the local bully picked a fight with you and then all his buddies joined in and even some shy kid you thought was neutral all start punching you from all sides simultaneously? that is how I felt in the few days I have been on this forum.
> 
> I just came here to see whats up in the growing community. I didn't come here to start shit or neutralize shit 100 other people start with me just because of my name or my signature or the fact that they think I am a pic collector or what have you.


your werent addressing me but problem isnt that u came here it is have you acted since u joined
to be honest i thought about it and wanted to contact u 
not cuz u female or for any pics u posted 
cus u have feelings and think there is more going on with u 
and maybe u just need to talk


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

honestly it doesn't matter what I do. one of you will find fault and take issue with something I say or do. you're right but what a price I paid to learn that lesson!



crazyhazey said:


> so now you identified yourself as "hot chick"(biased, and questionable after these pictures of the tampons and whatnot), but now your a dude so people wont talk shit? why not just keep your gender to yourself and not in your signature?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> i never claimed an IQ. I never claimed to be smarter than anyone else. somebody thought my name meant mens a barbie and so I explained where the name came from. that's ALL. I was a member of mensa for one year. thats all that happened.


I seem to remember you claiming an IQ of 170+ as well...maybe I'm wrong.

What fucking part of LA do you live in?!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> hi hellrazer i caught some flack in every single thread I've been in. I only logged in to respond to potroast's PM and here I am. how are you?


Im doing good! Did PR get you sorted out?


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> i never claimed an IQ. I never claimed to be smarter than anyone else. somebody thought my name meant mens a barbie and so I explained where the name came from. that's ALL. I was a member of mensa for one year. thats all that happened.


yes u did and it is all here u cant post shit and say u didnt say it


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

how I acted? i was having a decent time in another thread until someone started shit there. the same person started shit with me here. I really was just posting a couple of pics and talking about things I grow and doing things that are not offensive. i have my sense of humor and I guess it isn't really appreciated. yeah I have feeling and yeah I'm gonna stand up for myself when attacked. if you wanna PM me that is fine.



F A B said:


> your werent addressing me but problem isnt that u came here it is have you acted since u joined
> to be honest i thought about it and wanted to contact u
> not cuz u female or for any pics u posted
> cus u have feelings and think there is more going on with u
> and maybe u just need to talk


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2012)

How long are you going to continue ruining this thread? What the fuck is your weird issue? Bat shit crazy!!!!!


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im doing good! Did PR get you sorted out?


 um, yeah he did. funny but he didn't like my signature that said I was a dude and trolls can suck my dick. I can't win for losing LOL


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

well if I posted my IQ then you should be able to find it.


F A B said:


> yes u did and it is all here u cant post shit and say u didnt say it


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> um, yeah he did. funny but he didn't like my signature that said I was a dude and trolls can suck my dick. I can't win for losing LOL


Hey Mensa, I see under your Avatar it says El Lay for location...Does that mean Los Angeles? If so, what part of LA are you from?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> i never claimed an IQ. I never claimed to be smarter than anyone else. somebody thought my name meant mens a barbie and so I explained where the name came from. that's ALL. I was a member of mensa for one year. thats all that happened.


sorry this is bullshit you said you would be the top 3 smartest ppl here... damn girl get your shit straight... you won't win a battle like this... stay high


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> How long are you going to continue ruining this thread? What the fuck is your weird issue? Bat shit crazy!!!!!


ok I will find another thread. bye


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> honestly it doesn't matter what I do. one of you will find fault and take issue with something I say or do. you're right but what a price I paid to learn that lesson!


dont play victim, a couple people on the internet are trying to tell you who you are but nobody knows who you are except you. just stop posting pictures since that gets you shit a lot.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> sorry this is bullshit you said you would be the top 3 smartest ppl here... damn girl get your shit straight... you won't win a battle like this... stay high


i said out of 1000 people that statistically I would have the highest IQ. get YOUR shit straight


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> how I acted? i was having a decent time in another thread until someone started shit there. the same person started shit with me here. I really was just posting a couple of pics and talking about things I grow and doing things that are not offensive. i have my sense of humor and I guess it isn't really appreciated. yeah I have feeling and yeah I'm gonna stand up for myself when attacked. if you wanna PM me that is fine.


ok continue to be innocent i cant help u then 
u in denial


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> ok I will find another thread. bye



act that way and another thread wont matter they will follow u


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2012)

More teasing. You'll never leave. You like the attention too much.

Why'd you think I was talking to you anyways? Did I say your name? Did I quote you?

Here I fixed your signature for you:

I'm not here to talk about growing. Just here to fight with you people. that's it.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

not going to be any more specific than that. I don't exactly get the warm fuzzies here, know what I'm sayin?



Metasynth said:


> Hey Mensa, I see under your Avatar it says El Lay for location...Does that mean Los Angeles? If so, what part of LA are you from?


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

someone post some bud porn 
it would look better then pics i seen on this thread so far


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> not going to be any more specific than that. I don't exactly get the warm fuzzies here, know what I'm sayin?


PM it to me, I was born and raised in LA.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> i said out of 1000 people that statistically I would have the highest IQ. get YOUR shit straight


you're right I'm wrong... see at least i can admit when I'm wrong... stay high


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mensa and Alhambra water making friends... stay high


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

F A B said:


> act that way and another thread wont matter they will follow u


 i know scooby followed me to two threads. guess I will kill this profile and come back as a guy.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 3, 2012)

F A B said:


> someone post some bud porn
> it would look better then pics i seen on this thread so far


im feelin ballsy.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> you're right I'm wrong... see at least i can admit when I'm wrong... stay high


ok what would you like me to admit that I am wrong about?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> i know scooby followed me to two threads. guess I will kill this profile and come back as a guy.


Haha. I'm reaching out to ya, I'd meet you at a 7-11 to blow some smoke.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2012)

should I close the thread again gang?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

why don't we just do si do...? stay high


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;xl_UVlxX5ZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl_UVlxX5ZU[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> should I close the thread again gang?


Sadly, I think this thread is dead and beyond resuscitation.


----------



## SFguy (Jul 3, 2012)

hAHAHHAHAH meta THAT looks lIKE IT rocks man...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Sadly, I think this thread is dead and beyond resuscitation.


everyone agree?? if so, I'm shutting it down.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 3, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> should I close the thread again gang?



Give it a few more minutes. I missed the last 2 meltdowns and the tampon !


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 3, 2012)

Its your AO dr so il support yah eitherway


----------



## mensabarbie (Jul 3, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> should I close the thread again gang?


it's cool I'll leave. I was just trying to find another one to go to but nothing captures my interest. my favorite one I already bid them good bye so I can't go back. 
sorry if you feel I ruined this thread. geez. I must not realize I am the biggest asshole ever.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2012)

Me at Regents Park yesterday:


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

SFguy said:


> hAHAHHAHAH meta THAT looks lIKE IT rocks man...


Oh, it definately does...It's attached to a vaporizer whip, it's my handheld oil setup.

[video=youtube;cWvZSJHAKeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWvZSJHAKeY[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> it's cool I'll leave. I was just trying to find another one to go to but nothing captures my interest. my favorite one I already bid them good bye so I can't go back.
> sorry if you feel I ruined this thread. geez. I must not realize I am the biggest asshole ever.


nah you can stay here. I don't see why everyone can't just get along?


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> should I close the thread again gang?


yes close it im trying to talk sense to her throu pm and this thread is a distraction
if i cant talk reason to her no one can
close this thread


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nah you can stay here. I don't see why everyone can't just get along?


hey bro close thread and u and me and HR can try to sort this out through pm and if that dont work then no hope for her


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

F A B said:


> yes close it im trying to talk sense to her throu pm and this thread is a distraction
> if i cant talk reason to her no one can
> close this thread


But...but....I was jusst starting to post videos and shit....


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;b6nUWyowy20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=b6nUWyowy20&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 3, 2012)

F A B said:


> hey bro close thread and u and me and HR can try to sort this out through pm and if that dont work then no hope for her


Good luck sir !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2012)

F A B said:


> hey bro close thread and u and me and HR can try to sort this out through pm and if that dont work then no hope for her


she is fine. what I am more concerned about is the negative vibe in the air.


----------



## SFguy (Jul 3, 2012)

back on track man.. WHERES SF GUY??


edit... an old picture


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> But...but....I was jusst starting to post videos and shit....



wait dr g 
first ? are they good vids 
we dont need no more bs here
and keep the vids of shit to self along with the vag on a string pics others posted


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2012)

I say tank top ?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2012)

SFguy said:


> View attachment 2238392back on track man.. WHERES SF GUY??


The queasy looking one on the far right who looks like he's about to blow chunks? American River? Kern?


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> she is fine. what I am more concerned about is the negative vibe in the air.


i been away for while just came back days ago 
i think it is cuz we lost old members and got some wild ass young bucks


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2012)

I went rafting in the kern last year, we're going again in august. Fun stuff.


----------



## SFguy (Jul 3, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> she is fine. what I am more concerned about is the negative vibe in the air.



seh is fine man... all these hatin on her.. REALLY.. has a nice rump, is a SURVIVor?, and well smokes/grows... sounds like a winner in my book, and i really got a book..


----------



## SFguy (Jul 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I went rafting in the kern last year, we're going again in august. Fun stuff.



well yu happen to have a good freakin eye my man.. that was american river.. im missin out on SEVERAL 4th of july parties have LOTS of friends in SAC. need to be there more really....

how was that thing ninja warrior? or wipeout?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2012)

FAB, please don't go digging up info on someone and go posting it with the intent to use it in a malicious way. 




thread closed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2012)

hey gang! it's been awhile so I think it's time for this thread to be open to the public again. play nice guys.


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey gang! it's been awhile so I think it's time for this thread to be open to the public again. play nice guys.


woohoo .................


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 25, 2012)

yayyyyy


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

someone post a pic of mensabarbie

just kidding dr. greenhorn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2012)

F A B said:


> someone post a pic of mensabarbie
> 
> just kidding dr. greenhorn


 ..... lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ..... lol


wonder where she went to 
i kind of liked her


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2012)

She probably got fed up being trolled non-stop & split with Rainbow & a host of others.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 25, 2012)

You're telling me I missed a tampon in a vagina during the "cycle" photo? Son of a bitch! That would have been at least 2 weeks worth of fap material.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 25, 2012)

smok3h said:


> You're telling me I missed a tampon in a vagina during the "cycle" photo? Son of a bitch! That would have been at least 2 weeks worth of fap material.


I missed it by like 10 minutes. And I was PISSED!!


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She probably got fed up being trolled non-stop & split with Rainbow & a host of others.


she trolled to be trolled 
and rainbow is still here


----------



## smok3h (Jul 25, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I missed it by like 10 minutes. And I was PISSED!!


What a damn tease.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2012)

Reppin cricket fans all over the world. Me at the Oval in Surrey, Day 5 of the first test match. England v South Africa. South Africa won. 



EDIT: You guys are gay.


----------



## obijohn (Jul 25, 2012)

You guys are gonna get the thread locked again. Go wave you epeens elsewhere. This is supposed to be a picture thread


----------



## obijohn (Jul 25, 2012)

Locked until further notice


----------



## obijohn (Jul 25, 2012)

Alright, let's try this again. Please, in keeping with the intended purpose of this thread, post pics or comment on how good looking everyone is!


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 25, 2012)

you guys look so perty... how's that DrG and Ob... did I do good  stay high


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> you guys look so perty... how's that DrG and Ob... did I do good  stay high


why thank you 
you dont think my helmet makes my butt look big?


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

me and the old lady


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 25, 2012)

F A B said:


> why thank you
> you dont think my helmet makes my butt look big?


I wasn't gonna say anything but now that you mention it...  stay high


----------



## obijohn (Jul 25, 2012)

Holy shit!!! What a lar.....


Err, what a bountiful ass!


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

obijohn said:


> Holy shit!!! What a lar.....
> 
> 
> Err, what a bountiful ass!


good save we dont need you hating 
just cause she has a donkey butt
someone is smacking that shit somewhere
and it doubles as a rolling tray


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2012)

damn guys. I go off to surf and come back, this thread looks like a big ass disaster! so many deleted posts, lol. Come on gang, be civil.


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2012)

View attachment 2269051View attachment 2269052 yay its back up


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn guys. I go off to surf and come back, this thread looks like a big ass disaster! so many deleted posts, lol. Come on gang, be civil.


I truly apologies to all who witnessed this disaster. Sorry RIU!! I was just posting a pic of myself......I should not have contributed to the stupidity.


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn guys. I go off to surf and come back, this thread looks like a big ass disaster! so many deleted posts, lol. Come on gang, be civil.


i think we might be able to claim it is your fault for reopening it and trusting us


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2269051View attachment 2269052 yay its back up


first one looks like a manikin 
do you want to sell it?


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2012)

F A B said:


> first one looks like a manikin
> do you want to sell it?


yay im a manikin...:/


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 25, 2012)

F A B said:


> first one looks like a manikin
> do you want to sell it?


I was thinking the same thing.....I haven't even seen model's with skin that smooth.


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

sunni said:


> yay im a manikin...:/


well it just looked so still
but really i been wanting a manikin ti was worth a try


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

pic of me in a rock 1976


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 25, 2012)

sunni said:


> yay im a manikin...:/


You should see what he thinks about the craigslist girls, IMO he gave you a compliment.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 25, 2012)

speaking of craigslist......see you guys over there in a couple of beers.


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> speaking of craigslist......see you guys over there in a couple of beers.


take more then a few beers to get me to look at them skanks again no thanks 
see u there in a minute


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

I started a part 2 for this thread. Nobody wants to read thru 535 pages.


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I started a part 2 for this thread. Nobody wants to read thru 535 pages.


who goes back and read it ? i just wait for the next post 
wheres your pic?


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

F A B said:


> who goes back and read it ? i just wait for the next post
> wheres your pic?


Its in pt 2


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 25, 2012)

Only a cop would want to go back and look for everybody who posted a pic.... Oh... wait .....nevermind


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Only a cop would want to go back and look for everybody who posted a pic.... Oh... wait .....nevermind


Cmon Uncle Ruckus..


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 25, 2012)

How about video 

[video=youtube;inDsch27VVo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inDsch27VVo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> How about video
> 
> [video=youtube;inDsch27VVo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inDsch27VVo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


that counts


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> How about video
> 
> [video=youtube;inDsch27VVo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inDsch27VVo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Bud Light gives me headaches.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 25, 2012)

Beer is gross to me altogether, never acquired the taste for it for some reason.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> I started a part 2 for this thread. Nobody wants to read thru 535 pages.


i'm gonna go one star that sorry fucker.


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna go one star that sorry fucker.


i mean really
who reads this shit anyways ?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 25, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> How about video
> 
> [video=youtube;inDsch27VVo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inDsch27VVo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


What a champ!


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

im going to go talk shit about the women of craigslist


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 25, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> How about video
> 
> [video=youtube;inDsch27VVo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inDsch27VVo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


santeria in the backround? kool


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 25, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> santeria in the backround? kool



lmao turn the sound up at 05-06 You can here on of the girls making a sex sound out of no where lol


----------



## smok3h (Jul 25, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> How about video
> 
> [video=youtube;inDsch27VVo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inDsch27VVo&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Great video! I was thoroughly impressed at the way you chugged that bottle of Bud Light down. It's so much harder to chug out of a bottle than a can.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Great video! I was thoroughly impressed at the way you chugged that bottle of Bud Light down. It's so much harder to chug out of a bottle than a can.


Really? I find it monumentally easier to drink from a bottle than a can.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> lmao turn the sound up at 05-06 You can here on of the girls making a sex sound out of no where lol


I heard that! lol


----------



## smok3h (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Really? I find it monumentally easier to drink from a bottle than a can.


Maybe it's just me then, I don't know, haha.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 25, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Maybe it's just me then, I don't know, haha.


No. You had it right !!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 25, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Maybe it's just me then, I don't know, haha.


naw cans are easier to chug but both are easy .... I mean look at my location lol


----------



## smok3h (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha, ok, I thought so. I mean I drink pretty heavily and pretty often so I thought I knew what I was talking about. I'm more of a whiskey drinker though.

And Rhino, lol, yes, I love your location. I chuckle every time I notice it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 25, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Maybe it's just me then, I don't know, haha.


Nope, can is easier for me.. Especially if you shake it up and pop a hole in the bottom


----------



## smok3h (Jul 25, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nope, can is easier for me.. Especially if you shake it up and pop a hole in the bottom


Why, good sir, that sounds awfully a lot like shotgunning a beer!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

just give me whatever... bottle/can, same shit inside right?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

<---------------------- (pointin to the avatar)


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 25, 2012)

smok3h said:


> And Rhino, lol, yes, I love your location. I chuckle every time I notice it.



It was a true story... Woke up like man WTF did i do last night!

Made the depressing, gut wrenching calls to every one I remembered being with.


"so what happened last night"

I hate that pit in the bottom of your stomach like you are about to go to court. 

Crossing my fingers "just don't say I raped a hooker, just don't say I raped a hooker"


----------



## smok3h (Jul 25, 2012)

srh88 said:


> <----------------------


I find no flaws in this logic.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> It was a true story... Woke up like man WTF did i do last night!
> 
> Made the depressing, gut wrenching calls to every one I remembered being with.
> 
> ...


when i used to drink all the time id do the same thing... ive woken up in bushes.. thorn bushes.. in the woods.. in a random backseat of a car.. cop car.. sometimes id even wake up in bed, thats when id feel like i definitely did something wrong lol.. "oh shit i made it home.. am i hiding from cops?"
look out the windows and stuff.. long story short, i stopped drinkin like that lol


----------



## smok3h (Jul 25, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> It was a true story... Woke up like man WTF did i do last night!
> 
> Made the depressing, gut wrenching calls to every one I remembered being with.
> 
> ...


LOL! Dude, I feel ya on that one. Not knowing what happened is not a good feeling at all. Especially when you have reason to suspect you might have done some, shall we say, SUSPECT things, haha.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

smok3h said:


> LOL! Dude, I feel ya on that one. Not knowing what happened is not a good feeling at all. Especially when you have reason to suspect you might have done some, shall we say, SUSPECT things, haha.


No matter how white boy wasted ive ever gotten ive never forgotten what I did..


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> No matter how white boy wasted ive ever gotten ive never forgotten what I did..


you just never drank like that


----------



## smok3h (Jul 25, 2012)

srh88 said:


> you just never drank like that


Haha, I was gonna say, "Well clearly you haven't gotten drunk enough!" You're what, 19? Don't worry, those days (or rather nights) will come.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

i remember when i beer bonged a 5th of soco with a bottle of mountain dew.. for like .348 seconds after i got it down


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 25, 2012)

LOL.. The only time I've forgoten most of a night was when I was tripping on shrooms and drinking tons of vodka.. I woke up in my friends tub with puke all around me.. I hate vodka now.

I'm not a heavy drinker though I do love some whiskey.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 25, 2012)

srh88 said:


> i remember when i beer bonged a 5th of soco with a bottle of mountain dew.. for like .348 seconds after i got it down


Haha, that is quite the feat!

I used to be pretty good at beer bonging. Now however, I'm more about the sustainability of my drunken escapades. Like, I can drink a lot more over a longer period of time than I used to be able to. Before I'd reach a point where I'd just probably get myself tired and pass out. But I've trained my body. Trained it well in the sport of boozing. It's like training for the marathon as opposed to the 40-yard dash.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Haha, I was gonna say, "Well clearly you haven't gotten drunk enough!" You're what, 19? Don't worry, those days (or rather nights) will come.


Im 20. And I drink alot. I dont get wasted anymore tho. When I was in high school I used to do shit like that. I wud drink to the point of passing out but I wud always remember the conscious moments lol


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Haha, that is quite the feat!
> 
> I used to be pretty good at beer bonging. Now however, I'm more about the sustainability of my drunken escapades. Like, I can drink a lot more over a longer period of time than I used to be able to. Before I'd reach a point where I'd just probably get myself tired and pass out. But I've trained my body. Trained it well in the sport of boozing. It's like training for the marathon as opposed to the 40-yard dash.


when i drink to drink... i drink! if that makes sense haha.. yeah i agree i can drink all night fine if im chillin on it, but i used to be the drinker guy haha, and i drink whiskey, always have and never will stop. so it got crazy


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 25, 2012)

srh88 said:


> when i drink to drink... i drink! if that makes sense haha.. yeah i agree i can drink all night fine if im chillin on it, but i used to be the drinker guy haha, and i drink whiskey, always have and never will stop. so it got crazy


I got put up on whiskey when I was living on the outskirts of Nashville. talk about puttin some hair on your chest.....


----------



## smok3h (Jul 25, 2012)

srh88 said:


> when i drink to drink... i drink! if that makes sense haha.. yeah i agree i can drink all night fine if im chillin on it, but i used to be the drinker guy haha, and i drink whiskey, always have and never will stop. so it got crazy


Yup, I hear what you're saying, man.

Whiskey is my favorite. The bottom-shelf calls to me: Black Velvet, Canadian Hunter, Old Smuggler, just to name a few of my favorites. Truth be told, I just buy them cause they're cheap as hell, and they mix good with lots of different things (Mixing my Black Velvet tonight with some of that new Mountain Dew Dark Berry, the new Batman tie-in one. The drink is delicious, but you shit green the next day after drinking a lot of these.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 25, 2012)

srh88 said:


> when i used to drink all the time id do the same thing... ive woken up in bushes.. thorn bushes.. in the woods.. in a random backseat of a car.. cop car.. sometimes id even wake up in bed, thats when id feel like i definitely did something wrong lol.. "oh shit i made it home.. am i hiding from cops?"
> look out the windows and stuff.. long story short, i stopped drinkin like that lol


One morning I got a wake-up call from a chick that said,"It's a shame what happened to your car". I dropped the phone and looked outside and there was no car. I was still in a hung over haze and I was half afraid to pick the phone back up to ask for more info. Turns out I hitched a ride with some others and left my car at a friends and it got vandalized. For a second I had one of the worst sinking feelings in my life.....


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> One morning I got a wake-up call from a chick that said,"It's a shame what happened to your car". I dropped the phone and looked outside and there was no car. I was still in a hung over haze and I was half afraid to pick the phone back up to ask for more info. Turns out I hitched a ride with some others and left my car at a friends and it got vandalized. For a second I had one of the worst sinking feelings in my life.....


sounds like your friends didit 
go whoop their ass
and post pics


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 25, 2012)

Ahhhh yes back when I was scrawny teen making my girlfriends take pictures of me hitting my zong in the bathroom lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> No matter how white boy wasted ive ever gotten ive never forgotten what I did..



lies all of them... you obviously have never been white boy wasted 


you have only been chocolate wasted 


[video=youtube;33giL9jLxvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33giL9jLxvs&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ahhhh yes back when I was scrawny teen making my girlfriends take pictures of me hitting my zong in the bathroom lol


nice hat +rep


----------



## F A B (Jul 25, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ahhhh yes back when I was scrawny teen making my girlfriends take pictures of me hitting my zong in the bathroom lol


did u least let them have a hit ?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 26, 2012)

srh88 said:


> i remember when i beer bonged a 5th of soco with a bottle of mountain dew.. for like .348 seconds after i got it down



hahahahh 35 % the "AKA" panty dropper for girls.

you want a nipple on that lol





just jokes man dont take it to heart


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 26, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> lies all of them... you obviously have never been white boy wasted
> 
> 
> you have only been chocolate wasted
> ...


lmfao that is by far my favorite part of that movie


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 26, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> hahahahh 35 % the "AKA" panty dropper for girls.
> 
> you want a nipple on that lol
> 
> ...


Don't forget about the 100 proof SoCo...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> did u least let them have a hit ?


pshhhh foo...is you crazy?! lol.....of course. do you think they're gonna let me nail their ass when I'm high and they're sober?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> LOL.. The only time I've forgoten most of a night was when I was tripping on shrooms and drinking tons of vodka.. I woke up in my friends tub with puke all around me.. I hate vodka now.
> 
> I'm not a heavy drinker though I do love some whiskey.



Thats what you get for drink Burnetts or aristocrat


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 26, 2012)

Hennessy is where its at


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

pictures is where its at


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 26, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Hennessy is where its at


or some remy will do.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 26, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Yup, I hear what you're saying, man.
> 
> Whiskey is my favorite. The bottom-shelf calls to me: Black Velvet, Canadian Hunter, Old Smuggler, just to name a few of my favorites. Truth be told, I just buy them cause they're cheap as hell, and they mix good with lots of different things (Mixing my Black Velvet tonight with some of that new Mountain Dew Dark Berry, the new Batman tie-in one. The drink is delicious, but you shit green the next day after drinking a lot of these.



black velvet man that was my shit until i got a real job. I drink crown now. But you can mix Velvet with anything and it wont take like alcohol at all. even water I bet. 

Its just Canadian whiskey the best whiskey to make mixed drinks with very mild but still fucks you up.


JG, Jim, Wild Turkey for shots here. 


I love me some candian whiskys im grown now so i make mixed drinks


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Thats what you get for drink Burnetts or aristocrat


Taaka..........


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 26, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Don't forget about the 100 proof SoCo...


next you'll tell me you drink mad dogg lol


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 26, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> or some remy will do.


Or Courvosier.


----------



## a.k.a. Alf (Jul 26, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ahhhh yes back when I was scrawny teen making my girlfriends take pictures of me hitting my zong in the bathroom lol


there are so many ways to go with this post i just can't chose one
Alf


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 26, 2012)

a.k.a. Alf said:


> there are so many ways to go with this post i just can't chose one
> Alf


Make a move Alf. please do and get this bitch shut down twice in one day


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Whoah Whoah Whoah!!! Calm the FUCK down!! 

"Pussies on the pavement fellas"


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 26, 2012)

it has been said


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 26, 2012)

the first thing that comes to my mind is "I can't believe I was wearing a Philly hat with a Georgia hoodie, Trayvon would be ashamed"


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 26, 2012)

a.k.a. Alf said:


> there are so many ways to go with this post i just can't chose one
> Alf


----------



## smok3h (Jul 26, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


>


That picture is fucking fantastic, hahaha


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 26, 2012)

smok3h said:


> That picture is fucking fantastic, hahaha


i would like to thank this award to the academy my mother and Google


----------



## a.k.a. Alf (Jul 26, 2012)

View attachment 2269342

Alf


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

here we go again


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> here we go again


Only 1 flavor this time ??


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 26, 2012)

oh no he didnt . . .did fresno post another pic of himself . . .in a pic of yourself thread .. . man that is just the worst . .


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Only 1 flavor this time ??


well holding out till we see how this plays out


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

ok popcorn for everyone


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> ok popcorn for everyone


Funny you say that but i already have a bowl!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 26, 2012)

I love popcorn and so does my Parrot. He asks for popcorn and other favorites.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Funny you say that but i already have a bowl!


[video=youtube;lF6PmqziNE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF6PmqziNE8[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I love popcorn and so does my Parrot. He asks for popcorn and other favorites.


My chawawa loves it to lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> My chawawa loves it to lol


want some spam to go with that popcorn ? https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/548734-fun-learning-great-math-online.html


----------



## osiris. (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. Long time forum browser! Thought i would post some pics of myself just to put a face to the name right off the bat!






















 

PS - I saw the Pics of Yourself Thread -2 Before i came across this one. Seems though this thread is still alive.


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

osiris. said:


> Hello everyone. Long time forum browser! Thought i would post some pics of myself just to put a face to the name right off the bat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that other thread is just one of those cheap Chinese knockoffs


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2012)

not to be mean but in your second pic your hair looks like you had a date with Ben Stiller... anyone anyone??? lol stay high


----------



## 420God (Jul 26, 2012)

Me with my dog, deer and a snake I found.


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

420God said:


> Me with my dog, deer and a snake I found.


just two days ago i thought about your deer wondering if u still had it


----------



## 420God (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> just two days ago i thought about your deer wondering if u still had it


I don't have the one in the picture anymore but I have 2 more orphans I'm taking care of this year.


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

420God said:


> I don't have the one in the picture anymore but I have 2 more orphans I'm taking care of this year.



what happened to the baby one you posted over a yr ago


----------



## 420God (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> what happened to the baby one you posted over a yr ago


She left one night and I never saw her again.


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 26, 2012)

420God said:


> I don't have the one in the picture anymore but I have 2 more orphans I'm taking care of this year.


ever thought of starting a petting zoo...


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> ever thought of starting a petting zoo...


him or the animals?


----------



## 420God (Jul 26, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> ever thought of starting a petting zoo...


Lol, I pretty much have one. I should start charging for tours.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jul 26, 2012)

I have like two pictures of myself thats it.

pretty lame.


----------



## 420God (Jul 26, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I have like two pictures of myself thats it.
> 
> pretty lame.


Me too. I'm not a fan of cameras. Usually it's a pic of something else and I happen to be in the shot.


----------



## osiris. (Jul 26, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> not to be mean but in your second pic your hair looks like you had a date with Ben Stiller... anyone anyone??? lol stay high


Blue Steel!!!


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm the same way.

I hate when people try to take pictures of me. I avoid pictures like the plague. I do have two "good" photos of me on my computer just in case I die or something.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2012)

osiris. said:


> Blue Steel!!!


nope wrong movie... anyone anyone??? come on it's easy... stay high


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jul 26, 2012)

Something about Mary?


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> nope wrong movie... anyone anyone??? come on it's easy... stay high


zoolander?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Something about Mary?


DING DING DING DING... give this pretty young lady a bowl!!! stay high


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm just teasin osiris... if i were gay and into gas masks i'd... well i don't know what i'd do... stay high


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jul 26, 2012)

hahahaha


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> hahahaha


you had a unfair advantage


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> you had a unfair advantage


 What ever do you mean??? stay high


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 2269753 What ever do you mean??? stay high


she seen the movie before and i havent


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> she seen the movie before and i havent


unfair it is... 2nd place prize... a smaller bowl but still packed with goodness!!!! stay high


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> unfair it is... 2nd place prize... a smaller bowl but still packed with goodness!!!! stay high


thank you .........


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 26, 2012)

hey guys i found and old pic of FAB....lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> hey guys i found and old pic of FAB....lol


looks more like finshaggy


----------



## osiris. (Jul 26, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm just teasin osiris... if i were gay and into gas masks i'd... well i don't know what i'd do... stay high


took no offence!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2012)

osiris. said:


> took no offence!


didn't think you would you seem like a cool dude from your pics... but ya never know some peeps get fkn crazy around here.. stay high


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 26, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> didn't think you would you seem like a cool dude from your pics... But ya never know some peeps get fkn crazy around here.. Stay high


you talkin about me ?!?!?!?!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> didn't think you would you seem like a cool dude from your pics... but ya never know some peeps get fkn crazy around here.. stay high


Bro, I thought we were cool man.


----------



## smok3h (Jul 26, 2012)

420God said:


> Me with my dog, deer and a snake I found.


Lmao, it looks like you're holding the snake up with a giant spliff.

Now that would be the ultimate, most badass way to snake handle.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> you talkin about me ?!?!?!?!!





Hepheastus420 said:


> Bro, I thought we were cool man.


oh shit... here we go... LOL you know I think you guys are crazy fucks... that's why I loves you guys so much... stay high


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 26, 2012)

Annnnd we're back on track.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2269954Annnnd we're back on track.


and still pretty as ever... stay high


----------



## neosapien (Jul 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2269954Annnnd we're back on track.




What are you looking at? It looks as though you're looking at god and saying, "Thanks big guy."


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2269954Annnnd we're back on track.


You look exactly like my future ex wife


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> just two days ago i thought about your deer wondering if u still had it


You still got your mice ?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2269954Annnnd we're back on track.


Are you listening to Dave Chappelle? 

Chappelle is a pretty badass last name.. Never actually paid attention to how cool it sounds.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2269954Annnnd we're back on track.


Thats a decent lookin white girl right thurr


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You still got your mice ?


they died a few days ago 
tried to save the last one but it died in my hand


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> they died a few days ago
> tried to save the last one but it died in my hand


Well shit.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 26, 2012)

neosapien said:


> What are you looking at? It looks as though you're looking at god and saying, "Thanks big guy."


That's how I look when i'm in loooooove lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Are you listening to Dave Chappelle?
> 
> Chappelle is a pretty badass last name.. Never actually paid attention to how cool it sounds.


I am not. I am currently tuned into the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 26, 2012)

Why is this a "picture" thread, yet it lacks pictures on most pages? I am confused.


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Well shit.


i know it made me feel bad


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 26, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Why is this a "picture" thread, yet it lacks pictures on most pages? I am confused.


Because works of art require discussions afterwards.


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Why is this a "picture" thread, yet it lacks pictures on most pages? I am confused.


because this page it was your turn and u failed us


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That's how I look when i'm in loooooove lol


looks more like heartburn......


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> because this page it was your turn and u failed us


awesome .


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 26, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> looks more like heartburn......


Are they not the same?


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Are you listening to Dave Chappelle?
> 
> Chappelle is a pretty badass last name.. Never actually paid attention to how cool it sounds.


it is french for small church


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> looks more like heartburn......


could be gas


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> could be gas


...Is that not the same thing? LoL. God i'm high. Sooo high.


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> awesome .


well he better hurry and post before his page is gone


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 26, 2012)

Heartburn, love, gas, tomato, tomato, tomato


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> looks more like heartburn......





F A B said:


> could be gas


could be both... stay high


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2012)

hey Rainbow! good to see ya around again. and like the other dude said, beautiful as ever.


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ...Is that not the same thing? LoL. God i'm high. Sooo high.


smells different


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 26, 2012)

watch out fab she will be asking for a dick pic next............lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> watch out fab she will be asking for a dick pic next............lol


well this is all she will get from me


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 26, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> watch out fab she will be asking for a dick pic next............lol


I know you're jealous. Don't be. Guys send him dick pics too.


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I know you're jealous. Don't be. Guys send him dick pics too.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have to spread some rep around before giving it to FAB again.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


>


That dick is stoned .


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have to spread some rep around before giving it to FAB again.


im sure u wont have no problem spreading it


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> That dick is stoned .


and got a attitude 
if u ask me i would say he is a dick


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> That dick is stoned .


nope I think it's just the blood that rushed to his head... stay high


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> im sure u wont have no problem spreading it


That's exactly what your mom told me...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAA!! Every post is making me laugh.. Good or bad posts are both laughable.


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That's exactly what your mom told me...



i thought this was the pics of self thread not the lame ass joke thread 
try again i know u can do better then that


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 26, 2012)

Got a kitten today. Girl. Need a name for her though...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2012)

Theres no way i would post a pic just nuts


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> i thought this was the pics of self thread not the lame ass joke thread
> try again i know u can do better then that


No no seriously I am just so high I love you too much i'm good.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2270149Got a kitten today. Girl. Need a name for her though...


Top Cat....


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Theres no way i would post a pic just nuts


ok just nuts pic


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

rainbowbrite86 said:


> View attachment 2270149got a kitten today. Girl. Need a name for her though...


lolz cat?..........


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

.....................


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2270149Got a kitten today. Girl. Need a name for her though...


pick from these http://www.catnamesmeow.com/funny-cat-names.htm


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> View attachment 2270155
> .....................


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> View attachment 2270155
> .....................


You got some pretty big nuts for a guy who just turned 18


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You got some pretty big nuts for a guy who just turned 18


Thanks for complementing my nuts dude?


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Thanks for complementing my nuts dude?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2012)

I wanna have fun too...  I'm just a squirrle in the world trying to get a nut... stay high


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 26, 2012)

What possessed her to do this??


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What possessed her to do this??


my kind of girl


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 28, 2012)

What the fuck.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 28, 2012)

F A B said:


> my kind of girl


You would want a girl like that lol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 31, 2012)

what up fellas? hope all is well. how's everyone doing? did you guys miss me? LOL. been on back to back fishing trips and then took the boat 600 miles offshore to Coco Island. You wanna talk about fishing...that is insane. fished till noon everyday and then docked up to the mother boat and went spearfishing and diving. got a ride from a hammerhead. crazyness. LOL. good to be back. hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2012)

Missed ya, Phil. Everyone was wondering where you wandered off too...


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> what up fellas? hope all is well. how's everyone doing? did you guys miss me? LOL. been on back to back fishing trips and then took the boat 600 miles offshore to Coco Island. You wanna talk about fishing...that is insane. fished till noon everyday and then docked up to the mother boat and went spearfishing and diving. got a ride from a hammerhead. crazyness. LOL. good to be back. hope you guys are doing well.


every one thought VH killed u and stuffed u in a bag of nutes and sold u as nutes


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> what up fellas? hope all is well. how's everyone doing? did you guys miss me? LOL. been on back to back fishing trips and then took the boat 600 miles offshore to Coco Island. You wanna talk about fishing...that is insane. fished till noon everyday and then docked up to the mother boat and went spearfishing and diving. got a ride from a hammerhead. crazyness. LOL. good to be back. hope you guys are doing well.


and where the fuck was my invite?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL, that clown wouldn't last 30 seconds with me if i gave him a baseball bat. just been busy man. Rolli banned me for 3 days and it worked out i was going fishing anyway. we had back to back tourneys then took the boat out to isla del coco. it's the crazyess place i've ever been. insane jurassic park type stuff. ton of fun.

how you been?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> LOL, that clown wouldn't last 30 seconds with me if i gave him a baseball bat. just been busy man. Rolli banned me for 3 days and it worked out i was going fishing anyway. we had back to back tourneys then took the boat out to isla del coco. it's the crazyess place i've ever been. insane jurassic park type stuff. ton of fun.
> 
> how you been?


Stoned...just staying high over here.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2012)

F A B said:


> and where the fuck was my invite?


What im saying lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> What im saying lol


no shit i bet that barrett 50 cal can reach out and touch him next time he leaves his buds on the dock


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> LOL, that clown wouldn't last 30 seconds with me if i gave him a baseball bat. just been busy man. Rolli banned me for 3 days and it worked out i was going fishing anyway. we had back to back tourneys then took the boat out to isla del coco. it's the crazyess place i've ever been. insane jurassic park type stuff. ton of fun.
> 
> how you been?


mean 3 days aint shit u need to step your game up 
if it aint lifetime times 5-6 it aint shit 
they just gave u a free vacation
u let me on your profile i can get us a 10 day fishing trip


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2012)

338 lapua barrett 98 bravo for the win!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 31, 2012)

F A B said:


> mean 3 days aint shit u need to step your game up
> if it aint lifetime times 5-6 it aint shit
> they just gave u a free vacation
> u let me on your profile i can get us a 10 day fishing trip


lol. it was just a timing issue. he banned me for 3 days and i was leaving for a tournament in a few days. at some of these tournaments it's pretty hard to get online. i keep up with emails on my blackberry and follow the yanks and sports on the iPad but you are so tired after 14 days straight of waking up at 4:30 and fishing till 4pm in the brutal sun that you only take care of what you need to when you get back. i get about $225 emails a day so i had no time for RIU. then out at Coco Island there is no signal whatsover except via mother ship satellite and that's a waste to use on RIU. 

Sig 552 - my weapon of choice


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 31, 2012)

I missed your contest, Scoob. How'd it go? Or did it go?


----------



## thump easy (Jul 31, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What possessed her to do this??


look at her smile she wishes her man had some balls like that havent seen her smile like that in a long time.. lolz


----------



## thump easy (Jul 31, 2012)

she can touch mine any time lolz


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2012)

What up scooby. Glad you had a good trip. You mentioned wild jurrasic park type shit... reminded me of Iceland. I'm sure it's about as different as the island you were talking about as can be, but damn that place is wild. Reminded me of another planet. Glad you're back.

and just to answer your question about why not a contest like that. Suppose the winner took the trip got into the cab or whatever to go to your place from the airport and they get kidnapped or something. They could probably sue RIU for sponsoring the thing. I'm not saying that would happen... but that is one of the reasons I would assume they are so lame about it.

One last thing. I've had friends on this site try to contact the owner of RIU to ask about advertising and never got responses. And these were people trying to give RIU money. So don't hold your breath.


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2012)

View attachment 2276404ello boys


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jul 31, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey rainbow. i missed you. glad to have you back. i've been gone for a month with fishing tournaments, a fantastic vaction, and a ton of work.
> 
> not sure what's going on with the contest. submitted ti to the admin and he told me to forward it to the owner. sent several emails but no one got back to me. then i asked the admin and he said that the owner gave him the final say. i laid out the questions, plans, and everything. now he just won't resond to me. i basically told him it was all on the up-and-up and that he could control it. he just won't resond to me anymore. then he banned me for 3 days. he called it trolling. i call it him being jealous. trying to do something really cool for RIU but he just wants to hate. there's nothing wrong with the competition. take pictures and submit them. whoever gets the most points get an ell expense paid trip to my house in Los Suenos. the house is all yorus for a week. private chef, maid staff, driver, golf cart rental; and either 3 days golfing or a day on my boat. i'm not even gonna show my face. airfare included. you tell me why they wouldn't want a contest like that on this site. beats me.


Hmm...weeeelllll....

If I were running a site it would worry me a little. Sooo many possibilities for bad things to happen there...but I think it's cool of you to have considered having a contest. Maybe if you changed the prize. It could still be a cool contest without such a lavish prize at the end.


----------



## Guerilla Gardener (Jul 31, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2276404ello boys


hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sunni !!!!


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 31, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2276404ello boys


I'd tap that ass.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2012)

RollupRick said:


> I'd tap that ass.


I seriously doubt it if that's you in your avi.


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 31, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I seriously doubt it if that's you in your avi.


Na, I'm not a legend like my avi 

Plus I've only got a little one


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I seriously doubt it if that's you in your avi.


thats




in the avatar


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, from The Young Ones, legendary


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

RollupRick said:


> Yes, from The Young Ones, legendary


i used to watch that show long time ago 
wonder if it is available on dvd box set

edit yep i just checked walmart has it


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;C4_ZrbToSSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4_ZrbToSSU[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 31, 2012)

F A B said:


> i used to watch that show long time ago
> wonder if it is available on dvd box set
> 
> edit yep i just checked walmart has it


i got it this year for christmas F A B and it's awesome


----------



## thump easy (Jul 31, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2276404ello boys


ow wow !!!!!


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i got it this year for christmas F A B and it's awesome


that show was awesome 
[video=youtube;TYMkHtoRUbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYMkHtoRUbw&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## a.k.a. Alf (Jul 31, 2012)

been working out some
Alf


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2012)

View attachment 2277143 i love how big my eyes look


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2012)

Ever tried circle lenses?


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Ever tried circle lenses?


i have a few pairs


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 1, 2012)

Working on a camping spot, turned out sweet.. 

 We don't get our trees from no lot at Christmas up here.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 1, 2012)

skype pic


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 1, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2277143 i love how big my eyes look



i really thought i didnt like bangs... but wow. natural hair color? lips & eyes make this picture everything it is


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> i really thought i didnt like bangs... but wow. natural hair color? lips & eyes make this picture everything it is


thanks im a hairstylist so i know what looks good on me hair wise


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 26, 2012)

Wooo, hello sweetheart <3

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


RollupRick said:


> I'd tap that ass.


Mine. Touch her and I bite you x
[/FONT]


On the way to carnival, representing my country

Red, white and black forever


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Wooo, hello sweetheart <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking gorgeous hun


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 26, 2012)

RollupRick said:


> I'd tap that ass.





tip top toker said:


> Looking gorgeous hun


Thankyou cheesecake <3

Had to swap the white and black stripes to stop the red going pink though lol XP


----------



## MediMary (Aug 26, 2012)

damn sunni  fucking finer than fuck... I like the hair color instead of it darker


----------



## D3monic (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## obijohn (Aug 26, 2012)

Damn, Sunni and xkuroi both are fine!


----------



## MediMary (Aug 26, 2012)

anyone remember this thread... 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/405942-hot-chicks-pix-thread-22.html#post5386671

Sunni brought back some memories 
man its been like a year since I logged on, so whats new? fdd still bitching about titties?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2012)

Random post ... cn


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 26, 2012)

MediMary said:


> anyone remember this thread...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/405942-hot-chicks-pix-thread-22.html#post5386671
> 
> ...


Fdd is looking at potentially very serious jail time. Got busted end of last year i think it was supposedly selling it by the shedload or not shedload depending on how you describe a certain quantity. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/506804-help-me-help-fdd.html


----------



## fxbane (Aug 26, 2012)

MediMary said:


> anyone remember this thread...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/405942-hot-chicks-pix-thread-22.html#post5386671
> 
> ...


I think fdd is still in jail, I wouldn't like to see the titties he's bitching about!

EDIT: Just found out he's under house arrest. I'd hightail myself out of the country if I was him!


----------



## MediMary (Aug 26, 2012)

oh shit, Im reading about it now...


----------



## MediMary (Aug 26, 2012)

Damn what a crazy thread...Sorry to hear fdd... nobody deserves to go to jail for marijuana. 
but come on dude, use some common sense.... 

How did the feds get tipped off do you know?

(i know fdd is reading this, he just left me a rep message)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2012)

Best thing is to keep what you think you know or what you know to yourself.....!


----------



## D3monic (Aug 26, 2012)

Ugh... another reason I need to get the fuck out of IL


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol this website never ceases to amaze me !


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 26, 2012)

i don't know who is an undercover here but i will take the risk as dictated by the rules of this thread. anywho this is me when i'm a little nerdy boy









BUT......hehehe, this is me when i turn into that SEXY ASS NIGGA LOL STUPID!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> i don't know who is an undercover here but i will take the risk as dictated by the rules of this thread. anywho this is me when i'm a little nerdy boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omfg so cute nerdy<3


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 26, 2012)

oh my gosh stop it! your making me blush.


----------



## dvs1038 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sunni u look like u could be ur own anime/manga character wit dem big doe eyes. For sum reason I don't think it will be a problem posting my pic here, I seriously doubt that myself or most anyone else here are high up on the list of priority targets for the Fed gov't.

Too much hair.
I really just wanted to show off my Pink Floyd poster in the background.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 27, 2012)

No pic thread is complete without the douche bag mirror shot.. lol


----------



## dvs1038 (Aug 27, 2012)

Isn't that annoying when ur tryin to do that and u always end up lookin like an idiot cause ur always lookin down at the camera when u take the pic, Lolz.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2012)

He looks white to me ... what's with the awful word? cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2012)

I must admit it's like nails on a <cough!> blackboard for me ... cn


----------



## silasraven (Aug 27, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> a difference of cultures bro. to you its a sensitive word because of its history but to me its completely lost its original meaning and has integrated itself to a regular term for guy, person, dude.........nigga


i wish it was all true like that. i wish i could use the word to describe me or anyone being a fucking moron and be able to use it freely. theres a difference with the way its used and EVERONE can tell when its used and what was ment when used.


----------



## fxbane (Aug 27, 2012)

silasraven said:


> i wish it was all true like that. i wish i could use the word to describe me or anyone being a fucking moron and be able to use it freely. theres a difference with the way its used and EVERONE can tell when its used and what was ment when used.


Tone and context is everything when using such a crass word. The trouble with the internet is that tone and context very rarely comes across like we originally intended it.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 27, 2012)

Kids can't show respect and are the first to cry when their Dissed by their elders, go figure....


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 27, 2012)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO classical. truly one of the top 10 comedy moment in the international comedic all time greats reserve.


----------



## The2TimEr (Aug 27, 2012)

i get better looking everyday.. i can't wait for tommorow


----------



## poplars (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll get in on this . . . .


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 27, 2012)

ol country farmer chewin on a straw lookin ass


----------



## poplars (Aug 27, 2012)

you'd be amazed at how easy it is to change your appearance with the addition or subtraction of a little farmer hat 

I go in the store with that hat on stoned off my ass, people talk to me like 'been hard at work huh" hahaha...

when I go into the store without a hat like that on, they say "stay out of trouble" when I leave......


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 27, 2012)

LMAOOOOOOO another truly classical moment. i am glad to have joined this site because your humor collectively never ceases to amaze me. 

i get that shit even with my glasses on and i be like "i got my work uniform on wtf"


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 27, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Wooo, hello sweetheart <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you into white guys?


goddamn those eyes could get me *excited* INSTANTLY


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> are you into white guys?


Um, maybe lol 

She asks if she should take offence that you should think her as closed minded as to only delve within her own skin tones.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 27, 2012)

And _tones_ plural it is, I don't discriminate, I'm a quarter white X3

And there is a certain white boy ^^^^^^^^^^^^ here anyone would think is black from the waist down X3 fufufufufufuuuu

But thankyou for the compliment x


----------



## dvs1038 (Aug 27, 2012)

I only have one thing I can say at this point, and that is Thank You D3monic for the most awesome sig ever.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 27, 2012)

i guess that was kinda shallow. but then again, leave it to you to bring up dick size lol 


a girl i slept with (white) once told her black girl friend that I'm "black from the waist down"...and the black girl brought this up infront of her white girlfriend and my black guy friend when she came to visit me at school. 


I remember taking offense to it..."so white guys aren't packing, is that what you're saying?"


Later that night she asked to sleep in my dorm room and I said that's fine. I went to the bathroom to shower and came back to find her in lacey booty shorts in my bed. I absolutely couldn't resist. 


I love girls of alllll ethnicities, simply put, if you're hot you're hot 


kuroi = FUCKING HOT


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2012)

She's had a couple of drinks and is just being silly 

Short story though is she's got nothing against white boys and is in a happy relationship


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 27, 2012)

LUCCKY DUDE lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2012)

I tend to think so myself


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yay I am happy for you both


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> She's had a couple of drinks and is just being silly
> 
> Short story though is she's got nothing against white boys and is in a happy relationship


Oh so she's tipsy? 

So how you doin kuroi?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh so she's tipsy?
> 
> So how you doin kuroi?


Lol, maybe, i don't know. But she's been at Nitting Hill carnival all evening drinking some crazy trinidad drink that is like 75-80% alcohol  I'd be tipsy drinking that 



konagirl said:


> Yay I am happy for you both



Thank. Couldn't be happier myself


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, maybe, i don't know. But she's been at Nitting Hill carnival all evening drinking some crazy trinidad drink that is like 75-80% alcohol  I'd be tipsy drinking that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait, you're kurois dude? Congradulations dude haha.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, maybe, i don't know. But she's been at Nitting Hill carnival all evening drinking some crazy trinidad drink that is like 75-80% alcohol  I'd be tipsy drinking that
> 
> Thank. Couldn't be happier myself


Congratulations to you and Kuroi - some of the coolest news I've heard all day.
*Warm fuzzies* to both you guys.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> wait, you're kurois dude?


[video=youtube;N65IJC5A5GM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N65IJC5A5GM[/video]


----------



## smok3h (Aug 27, 2012)

So did you guys meet through RIU? What a great story that would be to tell your kids someday.

"Yes, son, I met your mother on a pot growing forum."


----------



## MediMary (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey congrats toker  didnt know


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha yep, lol will be a fun way to explain it


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 28, 2012)

smok3h said:


> So did you guys meet through RIU? What a great story that would be to tell your kids someday.
> 
> "Yes, son, I met your mother on a pot growing forum."


Yeah, we did ^^



konagirl420 said:


> Haha yep, lol will be a fun way to explain it


Ooooh yes X3


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 28, 2012)

How long?

Details?

How are 'internet relationships' viewed in the UK?

I've seen it go from awkward and taboo to mainstream within a few years, now, probably 2 out of 3 couples I know met through the internet. It's interesting how fast technology actually affects something like social lives.

Would you imagine, without RIU (internet), you'd of never met?

Post a pic of yourselves together (for science), you happy fucks lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 28, 2012)

4 months or something? Had always been fairly close chatting via PM and then one day she just happened to show up in my city without anywhere to go and without even knowing that was my home town, and it kind of went from there. I was just walking to the shop to buy some food and got a text saying she was not 5 miles away, a few hours later she was knocking on my front door  You know things are looking good when one of the first things she does upon entering my flat is offer me a joint hehe. 

There is certainly a little bit of apprehension and whatnot about folk who met on the internet, but to me it is different in that we were not just two folk who met trough a dating site specifically designed to create this kind of thing, we just happened  and what better way than via a cannabis growing site  Bagged me a WINNER!

And no, without RIU we'd never have met in a million years, we live on opposite sides of the country, which at the end of the day is only a 2 hour journey, so we manage to see each other every week or two  Things will hopefully become more convenient once i get a new job that pays more than £100 a week  not that my previous employer ever gave me the pitiful wages i earnt. Took me two months after quitting to manage to get them to cough up my backpay which went as far back as January this year.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 28, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How long?
> 
> Details?
> 
> ...


Hmm... well we've known eachother on RIU for at least a year or two but of course talking as acquaintances. We started really getting to know eachother since April. April was the cruelest month for me this year... At the time Clonex had propositioned me (since February) but as explained in the other thread he just fucked me around alot, we never ended up meeting and he never took my calls so...

We met when I became stranded in a strange town because Clonex never came to pick me up... I was at my wit's end, feeling really frustrated, then wondering what was so wrong and undesirable about me to deserve being treated that way. (repeatedly getting all done up and packed, being told to come down to his or wait to be picked up then on the day completely cut off, and being snappy with me all the time)

I turned up on 2 May and for two people who don' really like other human beings all that much, we certainly liked eachother. Things just happened. It took a while to work out its official and use the 'L' word.

I don't know about the UK but I always thought internet dating was only really about hookups and you know I have my views on things like that. I see many advertisements for Match.com and eHarmony and dozens like them. I think dating sites are a bad idea for a real relationship anyway because if you talk a person with the possible goal of making them your mate in the back of your mind you are only going to tell eachother what you think they want to hear. Getting to know someone in a forum environment, where they are speaking to you and others is just like meeting someone in any other communal situation like at work or school. I don't really get just randomly picking people up in bars like everyone seems to do. You just waltz up to a person interested only because of their appearance then have them in a position of as much emotional intimacy as your family despite having known them for five minutes in comparison. We got to know eachother as friends, not just slipping a number and saying 'hey, we're dating now'.

That being said, the assumption often is that someone is just so undesirable or lacks the social skills that they have to search for love via the internet. That may apply to me. Then there is the possibility that more people spend time online so they could just happen to find someone they like chatting to offline more often. Also applicable. Then there's the people that just want to filter through the bullshit and time-wasters. May apply to me aswell.

Not really surprising. Telecommunications have been around a long time and always existed to facilitate us connecting with eachother. Its still real people, just many miles away. This is precisely why I said I am honest on the internet and remember you are all actual human beings at the keyboard.

Absolutely 100% certain there is no way we would have ever crossed paths if it hadn't been for RIU. Especially as he told me straight he probably wouldn't call me the first time i gave my numer; can you imagine if we met in a bar or something??? XD 

Hmm... can't be posting his face, he doesn't like that  I've probably already divulged too much personal information for his liking..

I will post a picture of our feets, though







Him stroking the nice pony







He is probably going to retaliate for my blabbing by posting embarrassing pictures of me XD

I'm really liking the internets now, Padawan x

I found white eyeliner rather than powder, so was able to do the flag how it should be


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> [video=youtube;N65IJC5A5GM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N65IJC5A5GM[/video]


And why should I care?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 28, 2012)

Tl; DR tip top and Kuroi.. But awesome job on finding a cool pot smoking partner


----------



## dvs1038 (Aug 28, 2012)

Awe damn man WTF happened to the most awesome Sig I've found so far? I really liked the part about drinking tequilla and club soda =( it go bye bye. I'm gonna go cry in the corner now I've been censored by the mods.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2012)

tequila and club soda was my favorite bit.

Good to see you back kuroi. you really had me worried.


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 28, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> Awe damn man WTF happened to the most awesome Sig I've found so far? I really liked the part about drinking tequilla and club soda =( it go bye bye. I'm gonna go cry in the corner now I've been censored by the mods.


Lol yep that's what this site is all about, censorship, it will never end.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Aug 28, 2012)

You crazy kids, your shoes are on the wrong feet. I wish you the best.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 28, 2012)

ah, true love.......fuck it, i'ma just hit up sunni and tell her to marry me LOL let me stop.


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> ah, true love.......fuck it, i'ma just hit up sunni and tell her to marry me LOL let me stop.


anyyyyyyyyyyyytime now


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 28, 2012)

That was the nice horsey  The other horseies started off nice and then got a bit livid when i attempted to take a photo of them, they huffed and they puffed so i said screw you and found me a nice one  No need to worry on blabbing about me  I just don't do face to camera photo's, the police have my face on file due to my criminal record so i don't see much sense in just tempting fate  not if i want to get myself a nice country cottage and fill it up with cannabis plants  Then you can hog all the joints you want kuroi


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 29, 2012)

Whheee^^ I finally gets to postie tha pictures ^^

Trying a smile again lol







Looking sexy in his hat. Badassery







Us together <3







How I do with the editing business? Iphone 4 is not bad at all for photos.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 29, 2012)

*sigh*


as much as i try to be happy for people who are happy in relationships, it just makes me sad and depressed inside


i hate this fucking oil field ...fml


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 29, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel, so I'm really sorry for plastering this everywhere ^^ But i have been holding off for a while XP

Tip Top is my first boyfriend, so all the way up to May this year, I've know that shitty lonely feeling that makes you bitter when others are happy and makes you wonder if there's something wrong with you. You ask yourself, 'am I just not good enough for somebody to love me?'

My advice is to hang in there, don't let yourself give up and become cynical. Meeting Tip Top was literally me throwing everything into my last shot at te whole relationship thing and I took a risk geting a bus to the other side of the country. Had to MAKE shit happen after years of loneliness and rejection. ALOT of rejection XP

KonaGirl met her boyfriend through this website too...

Don't give up. Maybe what we did and meet someone likeminded online, leave your oilfield and go have an adventure getting them. 

Good luck <3


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2012)

For some reason tip top, I didn't picture you as well kept.

About relationships and websites/internets, I met my wife on the internet and we couldn't be a better match. I've also met some great people on this site. And I mean meet as in I stayed at their house and call the on the phone. If I had 5 best friends in life, 2 of them I met on RIU.


----------



## smok3h (Aug 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I've also met some great people on this site. And I mean meet as in I stayed at their house and call the on the phone. If I had 5 best friends in life, 2 of them I met on RIU.


Heard that, man. 

I used to post on another drug forum. Joined that site in '04, and it died in '10. Met a lot of people from that site that I still talk to to this day and that I consider good friends of mine. Hoping for similar results from this forum.


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ya I met some awesome people on here also, my 2 best friends now for sure  I have also met 2 of the craziest people on here lol, gotta love riu hahaha


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 29, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Ya I met some awesome people on here also, my 2 best friends now for sure  I have also met 2 of the craziest people on here lol, gotta love riu hahaha


I'm not crazy! My mother had me tested.


----------



## Urca (Aug 29, 2012)

met some cool people through here but i dont think id date someone off of a forum.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 29, 2012)

Urca said:


> met some cool people through here but i dont think id date someone off of a forum.


Depends on what your into... if you have a fetish a forum would be a great way to meet someone of similar interest. lol google furries.


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm not crazy! My mother had me tested.


Hey man what's up ?? Lol I meant in person hehe and you have always been cool


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 29, 2012)

Urca said:


> met some cool people through here but i dont think id date someone off of a forum.


Not even.... me? 



konagirl420 said:


> Hey man what's up ?? Lol I meant in person hehe and you have always been cool


awww... shucks ::blush:: kick a rock.


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 29, 2012)

urca said:


> met some cool people through here but i dont think id date someone off of a forum.


you gon learn today !!!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm not crazy! My mother had me tested.





Carne Seca said:


> Not even.... me?
> 
> 
> awww... shucks ::blush:: kick a rock.



MEATY!!!!!!!!!! I missed you...I was just thinking about you........

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/557736-i-love-noodles-fuck-rice.html


----------



## smok3h (Aug 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> MEATY!!!!!!!!!! I missed you...I was just thinking about you........
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/557736-i-love-noodles-fuck-rice.html


Oh so that thread was about Carne?

Makes sense now that I realize it.


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> MEATY!!!!!!!!!! I missed you...I was just thinking about you........
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/557736-i-love-noodles-fuck-rice.html


aaaaand... like a bad penny I always turn up. LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> aaaaand... like a bad penny I always turn up. LOL


I dunno, it's just that you joined around the same time as me, and there are so many people on RIU who strike me as being untruthful, or trying to represent themselves as something they aren't. You always hit me as a straightforward "what you see is what you get" sorta personality. It's refreshing to see someone like you make themselves a fixture here on RIU, and I like being able to cross paths with a bunch of us regulars without having to directly engage them in conversation.

It's just, when you left, it was like someone changed the drapes when I was at work...When I came home, everything just felt........wrong.


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm sorry 

By way of apology I could come over and give you a massage..... there might be some alcohol ingestion and some suggestive music involved. 

(tooootally kidding)


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> By way of apology I could come over and give you a massage..... there might be some alcohol ingestion and some suggestive music involved.
> 
> (tooootally kidding)


Ha! A fitnesshead like you? Somehow I don't think bears are your type...lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> By way of apology I could come over and give you a massage..... there might be some alcohol ingestion and some suggestive music involved.
> 
> (tooootally kidding)


[video=youtube;3j3okb3kuts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j3okb3kuts[/video]
Carne has the smooth moves.

You had me worried while you were gone man.. Always freaks me out when a cannabis lover goes missing.. Scared of laws and such.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 30, 2012)

I knew why you left, Meaty. You're good peoples, no matter WHAT they say about you...


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 30, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Carne has the smooth moves.
> 
> You had me worried while you were gone man.. Always freaks me out when a cannabis lover goes missing.. Scared of laws and such.


I'm completely legal so no worries. Now as to the choice of music. This requires the dulcet tones of Luther Vandross.

[video=youtube;xm4wAmsGyN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm4wAmsGyN0[/video]





Metasynth said:


> I knew why you left, Meaty. You're good peoples, no matter WHAT they say about you...


Most of it's true anyway.


----------



## dvs1038 (Aug 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm not crazy! My mother had me tested.


She lied it said u came out nuttier than a fruit cake, no pun intended(as I just read ur post from another thread).



Urca said:


> met some cool people through here but i dont think id date someone off of a forum.


I don't think u have to worry no one on RIU is ready to slip that noose around their necks just yet, ooops I mean make that commitment.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 30, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I know exactly how you feel, so I'm really sorry for plastering this everywhere ^^ But i have been holding off for a while XP
> 
> Tip Top is my first boyfriend, so all the way up to May this year, I've know that shitty lonely feeling that makes you bitter when others are happy and makes you wonder if there's something wrong with you. You ask yourself, 'am I just not good enough for somebody to love me?'
> 
> ...


weird how that fucks with one's head. Even out in the oil patch, i do get female attention...the other day i flagged somebody down on the street to get a jump start on my car...so I'm leaning over the hood, connecting the cables to the battery terminals and a blonde babe in an SUV drives by, rolls down her window and yells "OWWW!!! you've got a nicee butt" 

or the girl at the club who walked up to me when i was standing against the wall, grabbed by hand and said... "what are you waiting for, a girl to approach YOU?" and pulled me onto the dance floor

these moments are gratifying and through them i'm reminded that i'm attractive to girls when that lonesome self-doubt sets in


but it doesn't make the loneliness go away. I want that deeeeeeep connection  



and 1st boyfriend? rejection? hard to believe a girl like you gets much of that. eh i'll force a happy smile for you two...so long as i can picture myself having that too


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 30, 2012)

That's it, smile! It'll come. Girls clearly find you attractive, now it's justs matter of working out which ones are just looking for some fun (or your wallet) and which one you could really enjoy hanging out with as well as have sex with. A lover should be your friend first, I think.

Lol yeah, I keep saying I actually moved in with my crush and in the 3 and a half years I waited on him he didn't want me... Or any Of the guys I liked in school and college.

Bur hey, it doesn't matter now :3


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 30, 2012)

maybe i'm wrong.....but you fine as hell kuroi. how could it have been THAT hard to find a dude where you lived. congrats on your relationship NOW, but damn,it seem like you had "i have aids" tattoo'ed on your forehead. or were 90% of the dudes in your town gay?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 30, 2012)

Thankyou hun. Alot of guys on this site seemed to think so too *blush*

But all the guys around me kept dating bitches and calling me at 3 am to cry about it. I kept being friend zoned whilst they dated my friends. I had two guys tell me they couldn't even have sex with me because we were so close it'd feel like they were screwing their sister or something. Either that or they'd say they didn't want to lose my friendship, which I took as being told i'm not worth a shot in case they have to deal with emotional aftermath. I was aways very friendly and social, they'd start stringing me along then suddenly cut me off.

But again, it's all good because my special cheesecake gets me and my extensive lingerie collection all to himself and he's an absolute sweetheart. What a gentleman.. x


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> maybe i'm wrong.....but you fine as hell kuroi. how could it have been THAT hard to find a dude where you lived. congrats on your relationship NOW, but damn,it seem like you had "i have aids" tattoo'ed on your forehead. or were 90% of the dudes in your town gay?


Catching a guy and finding a guy worth catching are two totally different things. I'd say girls who are attractive as kuroi would have an easy time catching a guy, but have a harder time finding a good one as we tend to shy away from the beauties.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 30, 2012)

Am flattered you think so jigfresh ^^

Tip Top is a quiet guy so I'm glad I came to him and he didn't run away :3

Let me know when you're next in the UK... I shouldn't be going abroad again for a while. Except the Cannabis Cup... If anyone wants to go camping with TT and I, the offer still stands! Amsterdam campsites are dirt cheap and attractive.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 30, 2012)

well as it stands right now, I still hate Tip Top... only cuz i'm jealous he gets the lingerie shows lol. Na i'm sure i'd respect and like him if i met him.

I'd love to go to a CC...what time of year is that? i bet i could find me a hottie at one of those. And I gotta check out red light district, just for fun


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 30, 2012)

here's my reason to smile today (aside from supportive RIU people...thanks for the messages ppls)


I met with my attorney this morning and she says she thinks she could get the DA to basically drop my weed-smoking charges under the condition that I don't get in trouble for the next 11 months. b00m!


this is especially important because I'm applying for jobs ATM...and don't have to include any criminal background convictions on my applications


----------



## poplars (Aug 30, 2012)

yeah I'd have to concur that this place has a much nicer community than I first thought. I've always loved it here but there truly are some people worth meeting in person on here, I have no doubt about that. 

keep up the good vibes


----------



## Urca (Aug 30, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> I don't think u have to worry no one on RIU is ready to slip that noose around their necks just yet, ooops I mean make that commitment.


why would it be a noose around someone if i was with them? I mean i could understand being embarrassed to be seen with me due to my looks, but i always treat men well and never nag, or ask for much. Im a pleaser... so i dont know why it would be such a bad thing to be my man?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2012)

Urca said:


> why would it be a noose around someone if i was with them? I mean i could understand being embarrassed to be seen with me due to my looks, but i always treat men well and never nag, or ask for much. Im a pleaser... so i dont know why it would be such a bad thing to be my man?


People have wildly different desires/tolerance levels for closeness. cn


----------



## Urca (Aug 30, 2012)

Idk how that pertains to what i said?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2012)

Because it addresses the noose metaphor. cn


----------



## Urca (Aug 30, 2012)

gotcha.... oh well.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 30, 2012)

If you yourself acknowledge any negative physical traits within yourself, why don't you actively seek to change them? Take it from a guys perspective, if a woman isn't confident with herself, she most likely won't appear attractive to a man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> ...if a woman isn't confident with herself, she most likely won't appear attractive to a man.


ditto for men.


----------



## dvs1038 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah I wasn't directing that at u personally it was more a generalization in regards to a serious commitment in a relationship, and I doubt its embarrassing to be see with u urca.


----------



## Urca (Aug 30, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you yourself acknowledge any negative physical traits within yourself, why don't you actively seek to change them? Take it from a guys perspective, if a woman isn't confident with herself, she most likely won't appear attractive to a man.


I acknowledge them but I dont ever talk about them in front of guys, or to guys (in person). But I guess its apparent. But i usually put on a confident front


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 30, 2012)

Urca said:


> I acknowledge them but I dont ever talk about them in front of guys, or to guys (in person). But I guess its apparent. But i usually put on a confident front


80% of communication is non verbal, so even though you may not talk about them they can be picked up on. The key is _actually being_ confident, not pretending to be. A good analogy would be the nice guy who always wonders why the chicks don't go for him, so he tries to put up the confident/cocky type front and it gets immediately noticed. Most people can usually see right through that type of stuff.

But you didn't answer my question, if you find something physically unappealing about yourself, why don't you seek to change it? I'm not talking about plastic surgery or anything like that, you've mentioned in the past you're self conscious about your weight, so why don't you get on a regular exercise regiment and eat healthy foods? (don't take this the wrong way because I have vices I'm fully aware of myself as well, just curious)

My little sister is in a similar boat, she's definitely overweight, but she doesn't have a problem meeting guys or having guys become interested in her. A shit ton of the entire equation is *confidence*! Once you develop that, people are automatically attracted to you and want to be around you. Not everyone, it's not a sure proof type of thing, but it definitely helps, and is usually required for any kind of significant interaction, be it sexual or not.


----------



## silasraven (Aug 30, 2012)

ahh come on i come here to see what all of you look like


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 30, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 80% of communication is non verbal, so even though you may not talk about them they can be picked up on. The key is _actually being_ confident, not pretending to be. A good analogy would be the nice guy who always wonders why the chicks don't go for him, so he tries to put up the confident/cocky type front and it gets immediately noticed. Most people can usually see right through that type of stuff.




I like Tip Top because he's genuine. Sometimes the nice guy who chicks don't go for gets the nice girl who guys don't go for :3

But yeah, doing everything you can to make a positive change for YOU is good. Other people liking it is just a positive side effect xx


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 30, 2012)

i met a jamaican girl at walmart who resembles kuroi... i think i should check out the electronics dept more often


this place is becoming quite the melting pot. Lots of businesses like Mcdonalds and all the grocery stores in town are big on the work visa program so foreigners just seem to rotate the stores. When i first got here, Spanish people dominated Mcdonalds....now Jamaicans run that shit. The french are killin it at Albertsons and Economart is run by Czechs and Russians


----------



## Urca (Aug 30, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 80% of communication is non verbal, so even though you may not talk about them they can be picked up on. The key is _actually being_ confident, not pretending to be. A good analogy would be the nice guy who always wonders why the chicks don't go for him, so he tries to put up the confident/cocky type front and it gets immediately noticed. Most people can usually see right through that type of stuff.
> 
> But you didn't answer my question, if you find something physically unappealing about yourself, why don't you seek to change it? I'm not talking about plastic surgery or anything like that, you've mentioned in the past you're self conscious about your weight, so why don't you get on a regular exercise regiment and eat healthy foods? (don't take this the wrong way because I have vices I'm fully aware of myself as well, just curious)
> 
> My little sister is in a similar boat, she's definitely overweight, but she doesn't have a problem meeting guys or having guys become interested in her. A shit ton of the entire equation is *confidence*! Once you develop that, people are automatically attracted to you and want to be around you. Not everyone, it's not a sure proof type of thing, but it definitely helps, and is usually required for any kind of significant interaction, be it sexual or not.


well thats the thing, i make friends so easily because according to people im "funny, blunt, sassy, hilarious, straightforward, confident"
but it never seems to get guys to like me as more than friends. 
which is where the looks come in. 
and i know i need to change them


----------



## dvs1038 (Aug 30, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> i met a jamaican girl at walmart who resembles kuroi... i think i should check out the electronics dept more often
> 
> 
> this place is becoming quite the melting pot. Lots of businesses like Mcdonalds and all the grocery stores in town are big on the work visa program so foreigners just seem to rotate the stores. When i first got here, Spanish people dominated Mcdonalds....now Jamaicans run that shit. The french are killin it at Albertsons and Economart is run by Czechs and Russians


Where the hell do u live and why can't I get a job like that in someplace kool, wtf y r we importing ppl to run our shit? And we wonder why everything is in the shitter.

Unless u don't live in the USA then I don't give a shit give ur jobs to whoever u want (j/k), but no seriously.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2012)

Urca said:


> well thats the thing, i make friends so easily because according to people im "funny, blunt, sassy, hilarious, straightforward, confident"
> but it never seems to get guys to like me as more than friends.
> which is where the looks come in.
> and i know i need to change them


*funny, blunt, sassy, hilarious, straightforward, confident*
...yeaaah thats why you watched that chick get beat up and did nothin


----------



## sunni (Aug 30, 2012)

back to pictures of yourself shitView attachment 2315366


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 30, 2012)

Urca said:


> well thats the thing, i make friends so easily because according to people im "funny, blunt, sassy, hilarious, straightforward, confident"
> but it never seems to get guys to like me as more than friends.
> which is where the looks come in.
> and i know i need to change them


I think you'll grow into your own in a couple years. I'm sorry, I don't remember how old you are, not more than 20 right? 

I didn't start learning this shit til I was in my 20's, so don't worry about it. All the negatives add up to understanding why all the positives are actually that, positive. You learn from everything you ever did wrong and eventually you'll reach a state of 'wtf was I thinking doing that shit?!' about what you're doing right now. That's a good thing!


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 30, 2012)

this is that ros clot bomba blot


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Aug 31, 2012)

Me, running errands with my buddy Jasper....


----------



## 420God (Aug 31, 2012)

Me and Baby last summer.


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 31, 2012)

420God said:


> Me and Baby last summer.


You look angry... and red.


----------



## 420God (Aug 31, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You look angry... and red.


Must have been the camera, I was feeling pretty good that day.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 31, 2012)

Why the picture broked? I wanna SEEEEEEES!


----------



## Urca (Aug 31, 2012)

srh88 said:


> *funny, blunt, sassy, hilarious, straightforward, confident*
> ...yeaaah thats why you watched that chick get beat up and did nothin


that has nothing to do with this. thanks for being a dick.


----------



## Urca (Aug 31, 2012)

any way back to the point, lit as fuck in this picture


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 31, 2012)

damn you got a cute face


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2012)

Urca said:


> View attachment 2316547any way back to the point, lit as fuck in this picture





budsmoker87 said:


> damn you got a cute face


Budsmoker is right - you are very cute.


----------



## smok3h (Aug 31, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Me, running errands with my buddy Jasper....


I laughed pretty hard at this.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 31, 2012)

Re post of my profile picture


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 31, 2012)

as fine as you are, the smoking just sorta kills it  I guess I'm a hypocrit ...well, not really, since i quit for work...


i really can't even explain why either...weird huh


guess you'll have to post another pic  


*snicker* i'm so clever


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2012)

Urca said:


> that has nothing to do with this. thanks for being a dick.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 31, 2012)

You don't like girls smoking? Ok.


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2012)

srh88 said:


>


im totally watching star trek right now


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2012)

Another day, another fish.
Blue Marlin somewhere South & East of Cuba.


----------



## smok3h (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ That's an awesome photo, GreatWhiteNorth.



xKuroiTaimax said:


> You don't like girls smoking? Ok.


Kuroi, I was about to ask you if that was a 5-string bass. 

Then I recounted the strings.......


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 31, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Another day, another fish.
> Blue Marlin somewhere South & East of Cuba.


Why are you leaning on a large wooden Phallus?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2012)

Hatch Davit.
BTW, I'm on the left which is fortuitous as the fellow on the right of the pic succumbed to the "Big C" a few years ago.


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 31, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hatch Davit.
> BTW, I'm on the left which is fortuitous as the fellow on the right of the pic succumbed to the "Big C" a few years ago.


The guy wearing the dance shoes and socks behind you is checking you out.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> The guy wearing the dance shoes and socks behind you is checking you out.


Maybe he's just admarlin' the fine catch. cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2012)

As the old Puddle Pirate axiom goes. . .

"It ain't gay if its underway"


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As the old Puddle Pirate axiom goes. . .
> 
> "It ain't gay if its underway"


soooo tempted to post some Cpt. Pissgums. 

...


but I'll spare y'all. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 31, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> soooo tempted to post some Cpt. Pissgums.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/555726-hamophobia-2.html#post7889866


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 31, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You don't like girls smoking? Ok.



your style is so unique. it got me thinking...I gotta start accessorizing again. It really helps people to remember you and who doesn't like standing out? I had my eyebrow pierced in college and people always remembered me through that association...but stylish hats, ties, jewelry, etc all do that 


consult with your boy toy first if you must...but I gotta see that ass. in shorts, jeans...one of those "lacey frills" c'mon MAKE US PROUD OF TIP TOP!!


----------



## silasraven (Sep 1, 2012)

yo ho ho and a..........


----------



## a.k.a. Alf (Sep 1, 2012)

ready for the weekend
Alf


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 1, 2012)

a.k.a. Alf said:


> View attachment 2317569
> ready for the weekend
> Alf


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>


there we go, now im home


fuck alf


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>



so you made one drink???? I just killed a bottle of 151 & Malibu rum.. And a few beers out of the 18 pack i have left


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 1, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> so you made one drink???? I just killed a bottle of 151 & Malibu rum.. And a few beers out of the 18 pack i have left


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 1, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> so you made one drink???? I just killed a bottle of 151 & Malibu rum.. And a few beers out of the 18 pack i have left


Drink? I had shots with key limes and a little margarita salt.

btw: malibu rum is for pussies.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2012)

Haha...key limes..........


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 1, 2012)

also some one brought some of that new spice over. A friend who gets piss tested, Why is that shit more legal then weed. It was like a mushroom trip for 10 mins. Dare to drive and you would definitely crash. WTF been a while since i used spice and kinda poopooed it but my friend said that it got stronger & he was right. god dam was not expecting a psychedelic trip since i was wasted off my ass.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 1, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...key limes..........


Hey.. they were leftovers from my fajitas. Don't mock. Heathen.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Drink? I had shots with key limes and a little margarita salt.
> 
> btw: malibu rum is for pussies.



make shooters with 151 and Malibu and talk some shit. lol that was my chaser.


dam i feel belittled having a gay man call my drinks pussy shit ....


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 1, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> dam i feel belittled having a gay man call my drinks pussy shit ....


Shit. I was going for emasculated.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Hey.. they were leftovers from my fajitas. Don't mock. Heathen.


I don't mock....I just though it was fitting. Carne takes his shots with key limes...lol...Makes perfect sense to me.


so you bought that "perfect tortilla" bowl maker thing? Looks like it works pretty well...


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 1, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I don't mock....I just though it was fitting. Carne takes his shots with key limes...lol...Makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> 
> so you bought that "perfect tortilla" bowl maker thing? Looks like it works pretty well...


It's fucking awesome (and fuck you). You just stick it in the oven and _voila!_ instant tortilla bowls.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 1, 2012)

they already invented nachos bro


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 1, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> they already invented nachos bro


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It's fucking awesome (and fuck you). You just stick it in the oven and _voila!_ instant tortilla bowls.


Fuck me? 

To that, I reply...

[video=youtube;kpZhZAr1cQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpZhZAr1cQU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 2, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck me?
> 
> To that, I reply...
> 
> [video=youtube;kpZhZAr1cQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpZhZAr1cQU&amp;feature=related[/video]


MY EYES!!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 2, 2012)

but,but they make a rainbow


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 2, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> but,but they make a rainbow


Not as well as I do lol.

Kudos to them for doing this routine in heels though! Although...it kinda...looks like...a bad Zumba routine or something...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Not as well as I do lol.
> 
> Kudos to them for doing this routine in heels though! Although...it kinda...looks like...a bad Zumba routine or something...


Stick around, please? RIU needs you! I've missed your posts. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Stick around, please? RIU needs you! I've missed your posts. cn


I'm not gone for good, my lovely old bear. I just moved and have to wait until the middle of next week to get my internet hooked up so I just check RIU when I can. You know I can't stay away from my bear too long...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm not gone for good, my lovely old bear. I just moved and have to wait until the middle of next week to get my internet hooked up so I just check RIU when I can. You know I can't stay away from my bear too long...


good, i have some questions.


----------



## dvs1038 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not the blond. they small crappy cell phone camera. 
Waz rollin in 1st pic.
P.S Glad 2 c u back skittlz, oops I mean Rainbow.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> good, i have some questions.


the penis goes in the vagina.. how many times does she have to tell you?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2012)

One of Kurois shots. I;d like to say this is just me having fun but nope, i dress smart, always have, that kinda upbringing. Even spent 4 hours a couple of days ago trying on every hat in town trying to find a suitable panama


----------



## sunni (Sep 2, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck me?
> 
> To that, I reply...
> 
> [video=youtube;kpZhZAr1cQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpZhZAr1cQU&amp;feature=related[/video]



i love that song glad it blew up big in western areas, only thing is they just copied the movies from the oringal video...but still looks good


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 2, 2012)

kinda hard to understand what they're saying


----------



## smok3h (Sep 2, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck me?
> 
> To that, I reply...
> 
> [video=youtube;kpZhZAr1cQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpZhZAr1cQU&amp;feature=related[/video]


You remember those awkward erections we used to get in high school? Like, we'd just be sitting in class, minding our own business, when all of the sudden, HELLO! And then it wouldn't go away and you'd have to try and hide it by holding your books in front of your crotch when you walked down the hallway?

Well I didn't get one of those from watching this video.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 2, 2012)

Times like this I'm glad I don't have a dick ^^

I might be needing a towel though...

Yeah, when it gets to 5 am I start thinking out loud 0_o

Damn Korean, i don't understand either but they are cute...


----------



## dvs1038 (Sep 2, 2012)

Lolz Kuroi ur awesome Triple H(lolz I mean T) is a lucky guy, and if u liked my ex's pic she still lives in cali, and I'm sure she still has the GNR panties. She probably added some Bad Religion or Beatles panties to the mix, perhaps some Metallica too.

P.S Which is ur fave, I'm kinda leaning towards the one in the yellow skirt.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 3, 2012)

Aww, thanks... I'll remind him how lucky he is X3

Cali is a bit far for me though lol, too bad you couldnt consentingly add her panty collection to Lace and Frills...I like the girl in the yellow skirt best too, though the girl in turquoise shorts is the strongest dancer and has the best leg lines.


----------



## april (Sep 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2318756
> 
> One of Kurois shots. I;d like to say this is just me having fun but nope, i dress smart, always have, that kinda upbringing. Even spent 4 hours a couple of days ago trying on every hat in town trying to find a suitable panama



Aww muffin ur super handsome and seem very charming, perfect match for miss kuroi, wish u both the best


----------



## Trolling (Sep 3, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Times like this I'm glad I don't have a dick ^^
> 
> I might be needing a towel though...
> 
> ...


I can name way more reasons to rather have a dick over a pussy lol, at least with boners you can put it inside your wait ban, what do you do with a camel toe?


----------



## dvs1038 (Sep 3, 2012)

IDK bout that, although I do enjoy having a dick I think having a pussy offers way more free shit, its kinda like a credit card, shit don't have cash well just bust out the Pussy Xpress Card never leave home without it. And like when I was in HS and a chick wanted to fuck with me and would sit on my lap and grind her ass against my dick till it was nice and hard then left me with blue balls, hurt like a motherfucker. But if I was a chick there would be no way to tell I was gettin all hot and bothered by that nice ass on my johnson.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 3, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> IDK bout that, although I do enjoy having a dick I think having a pussy offers way more free shit, its kinda like a credit card, shit don't have cash well just bust out the Pussy Xpress Card never leave home without it. And like when I was in HS and a chick wanted to fuck with me and would sit on my lap and grind her ass against my dick till it was nice and hard then left me with blue balls, hurt like a motherfucker. But if I was a chick there would be no way to tell I was gettin all hot and bothered by that nice ass on my johnson.


Not true. I could never get any when I actually wanted it and sure as hell couldn't/wouldn't use my ladygarden to acquire material posessions. Nowadays I am lucky enough to be offered lovely food and little gifts here an there ^^ But not because vajuji is used like currency... What, are all girls prostitutes?

And there are many ways it can be very apparent a girl is getting all hot and bothered, My old crush of three years was a cruel one; he'd pretend to come on to me or flirt with me until I think I'm going to explode then just laugh at me... And if you're white you'l probably be flushed too... Ah, erect nipples are like a boner. Though you should be wearing a proper bra and a t-shirt that isn't a micron thick to avoid that sort of thing. I think if you see it a girl did it to get your attention... I couldn't do that shit...



Trolling said:


> I can name way more reasons to rather have a dick over a pussy lol, at least with boners you can put it inside your wait ban, what do you do with a camel toe?


Lol I don't wear anything in public that would cause/show camel toe... Wear some pants that fucking fit!!!

xxx


----------



## dvs1038 (Sep 3, 2012)

No I wasn't calling all chicks prostitutes I was more talkin bout myself if I was who I am now just a chick not a dude I would probably be considered a huge slut or sumptin but that is probably more because of a double standard than anything else. And I know its not impossible to know if a chick is getting excited but it is alot easier and apparent when a guy is. And I think it would take a chick with a very aggressive and assertive personality to get away with it, and not that its a bad thing but Kuroi u strike me as someone who is more on the quite side and sort of passive. That and I think u would probably rather work and buy it for urself than just have someone give u everything.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol it is a double standard.. If a woman acted like your average man she would be a ho-slut-jezebel ho. *I know not all men are like that*, but what is considered normal, 'macho' or acceptable for a man.. If he is forward and has sex with lots of women, he's a player. Wow. I think I worked it out. Alot of men like having sex with hos because they think alike, but they wouldn't marry them, and the normal real girls are women and women think differently and are confusing to men because they are different... so they don't want to fuck them or have a relationship... Have I got it? Lol Ok, nice guys feel free to correct me lol

2:00 onwards says it all..

[video=youtube;CSE_S8WXQrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSE_S8WXQrI[/video]

I can be very forward when so impassioned on certain topics, or depending on my mood I can be very quiet. I am a pleaser, often very submissive. I can put myself into the hands of the wrong people sometimes who exploit this.

But I sure am glad I'm now in the hands of the right one..


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 3, 2012)

i've dated girls short term because their stance on sex/relationships differed from mine. They were good girls and, in retrospect, had every intention of wanting sex ONCE THE RELATIONSHIP WAS ESTABLISHED and they could see "us" going somewhere. One girl I was getting hot n heavy with in the back seat of my car, she was stroking me, I was rubbin through her pants and went for her button and she stopped me. 


At this point ALL that goes through a guy's head is "defeat. she doesn't want me. fuck why did i even try...ugh what now? ARGGHHHH"


we stopped making out and everything soon after and just sat there, talking. Then she started throwing all these questions at me..."so are you going to come visit me at school? my parents said they want to meet you! blah blah blah" I'm thinkin..."am i gonna GET SOME at school? u told your PARENTS about me? WTF?! idk whether i'm weirded out or flattered"


I really didn't know what the fuck to say at this point though, because I had already processed "rejection" in my head. 


This same scenario occurred MULTIPLE times with this particular girl over the next few months. Make out, things progress, i can feel her pussy wetness leaking through her jeans...and then she stops me...and then starts a conversation where she wants to know every little detail about how much i care/want her to be my gf 


The funny thing is, we probably stopped seeing each other because, in the end, we both felt rejected 


men and women have different needs AND similar needs...but I've found that the differences in needs can affect our emotions and whether or not we feel desired


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 3, 2012)

OMG you silly man ^^ 

Aw... but that's kind of cute.

She said all that because yeah, she was serious about and really wants you. She's just made it clear that when you're together it will be you and only you she is sexing. A girl needs to know you're serious, because i can say from experience that girls who worry about being rejected/making you feel rejected put out then get kicked to the curb. He doesn't call back, they feel like a slut/people call them a slut because they wanted a relationship but the guy just wanted sex. That risk that you give something up easy and then they walk away with a piece of you.

I think the girls you were with were a breath of fresh air,because i wish I never let alot of guys take from me then piss off and not answer my calls. That girl was basically saying 'I think you're really awesome and worth me taking a big leap of faith, so I want to be yours for a long time and have sex with you for many months/years to come... I like you long-term'

I feel terrible for you that you felt rejected, because you're a really sweet, funny guy. Like I said when I wanted, I got to fuck off and that rejection hurts. What, I am not even worth screwing?? But the bottom line according to society is if a guy just says yes it's all fine. If a guy says no, the chick must be ugly. And if a girl just says yes, she's a ho.

Rest assured, it was nothing wrong with you except maybe being a little eager lol. You think you got teased? I wanted the guy I was talking about in my last post for 3 AND A HALF YEARS. Lol


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 3, 2012)

eager? maybe. i just don't see why she ever let it get THAT far...before stopping me from going further. Taking my dick outta my pants and stroking it, moaning, etc? I mean her panties were soaked through to her jeans... GODDAMN!!! 

IDK maybe, like you said, that was just her way of showing me that she WAS into me but, again, wanted the long term part. And I'm just thinking "can't we talk about all this mushy bullshit AFTER i beat it up"


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 4, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> eager? maybe. i just don't see why she ever let it get THAT far...before stopping me from going further. Taking my dick outta my pants and stroking it, moaning, etc? I mean her panties were soaked through to her jeans... GODDAMN!!!
> 
> IDK maybe, like you said, that was just her way of showing me that she WAS into me but, again, wanted the long term part. And I'm just thinking "can't we talk about all this mushy bullshit AFTER i beat it up"


Ok... she was being a ridiculous cock tease, unless she actually helped you out there? Did she, um, deal with you or just stroke it a bit and leave you hanging? That is kind of unfair ^^;

But you see we know all men think like that 'Can we fuck first and ask questions later?' If you can hold off for her sake, she knows you care, you want her and you're a keeper. Don't want you fucking everything else first and asking questions later X3

I can kind of picture her starting to jerk you off and suddenly going 'so, would you like to meet my mother for dinner this weekend?'

Lol that would just be ridiculous. Aww, hun just practice a little patience and you'll find the one. Obvious lots of girls ARE into you and DO come on to you, you just didn't wait long enough to actually get in their pants. 

You're envious of my relationship now but I just had 3 and a half _years_ of being teased and rejected first. Good things come to those who wait, and it seems they actually do with you lol.


Right, now someone post a picture of themselves lol


----------



## dvs1038 (Sep 4, 2012)

Only cause Kuroi said to.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 4, 2012)

I want women... Where are the beautiful women??


----------



## smok3h (Sep 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I want women... Where are the beautiful women??


Sorry, not a beautiful woman  But here's me anyways:


----------



## thump easy (Sep 4, 2012)

some one painted a picture of me on the side walk..and this one two i usto give tourist information


----------



## thump easy (Sep 4, 2012)

just kidding lolz


----------



## april (Sep 4, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Sorry, not a beautiful woman  But here's me anyways:
> 
> View attachment 2321755


Take off the shades, ladies like eye contact !!! lol Awww very handsome, ur hair is such a great colour, looks soft


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Sorry, not a beautiful woman  But here's me anyways:
> 
> View attachment 2321755


awesome pic!


----------



## smok3h (Sep 4, 2012)

april said:


> Take off the shades, ladies like eye contact !!! lol Awww very handsome, ur hair is such a great colour, looks soft


Thanks, april . 

Funnily enough, the sunglasses were really why I chose that pic. I thought it still gave me a bit of anonymity. And yes, the hair is as soft as I imagine an angel's dog's hair would be.

and thanks, Sunni! Yeah, I love how the hair is illuminated on one side of the head. So majestic. Like a fucking mountain just chilling majestic.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 6, 2012)

We found baby bunnies in the yard!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2012)

I wonder if they are as good as poussin? Straight in the stew pot with them i sais


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 6, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I wonder if they are as good as poussin? Straight in the stew pot with them i sais


The word "poussin" just sounds so dirty to me...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh shit I forgot to mention-

I did NOT boil these bunnies!!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2012)

Do you have a case of Gates' Wrist there? cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 6, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Do you have a case of Gates' Wrist there? cn


*Sigh* I have the weakest wrists you'll ever see in your life.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> *Sigh* I have the weakest wrists you'll ever see in your life.


Oh yeahh? This would be me if my politics shifted a few light-years to the right. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> *Sigh* I have the weakest wrists you'll ever see in your life.


i have a suggestion on how you can exercise them


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 6, 2012)

For Johnny - Just look at the innocence lol. How can you not believe it?


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Sep 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh shit I forgot to mention-
> 
> I did NOT boil these bunnies!!


Lies. 





RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2324280For Johnny - Just look at the innocence lol. How can you not believe it?



I do see it. I still don't believe it, but I see it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 6, 2012)

smok3h said:


> You remember those awkward erections we used to get in high school? Like, we'd just be sitting in class, minding our own business, when all of the sudden, HELLO! And then it wouldn't go away and you'd have to try and hide it by holding your books in front of your crotch when you walked down the hallway?
> 
> Well I didn't get one of those from watching this video.



LOL! I had one of those throbbing boners in 8th grade English, when my teacher asked me to come up to her desk. I picked up my books to block my stiffy and she goes "why are you bringing your books? leave them at your desk" Now, I went to a private school and had to wear dress slacks, so, it was nearly poking out of my pants. If Eddie Murphy's Raw had been out a little sooner, I'da said "no thanks, I'll take a zero for the day". I just stared her in the eye and did the bend over 90 degrees to try to hide it. GD jr high.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 6, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> LOL! I had one of those throbbing boners in 8th grade English, when my teacher asked me to come up to her desk. I picked up my books to block my stiffy and she goes "why are you bringing your books? leave them at your desk" Now, I went to a private school and had to wear dress slacks, so, it was nearly poking out of my pants. If Eddie Murphy's Raw had been out a little sooner, I'da said "no thanks, I'll take a zero for the day". I just stared her in the eye and did the bend over 90 degrees to try to hide it. GD jr high.


Hahahaha! Great story, dude.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2324280For Johnny - Just look at the innocence lol. How can you not believe it?


Good ol chloroform.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 6, 2012)

goDDAMN Rainbow's sexy as fuck!!!!!


and i wanna snuggle her 


we got some lovely girls on this site wooooo0oo0o0o


----------



## april (Sep 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2324280For Johnny - Just look at the innocence lol. How can you not believe it?


Ur innocence is only an illusion, the beauty I see is very real  Awesome pics !!!


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2324280For Johnny - Just look at the innocence lol. How can you not believe it?



could probably use a nice tan, other than, that you are gorgeous by every stretch of the word. and by tan i ain't talking agent orange snooki tan, just a few hours at the beach tan. soaking in the sun tan.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 6, 2012)

Aww, thank you April and Bud. Infidel I cannot tan to save my life. I only burn. I can't even tan in a tanning bed. My skin will simply have nothing to do with it. The positive trade off, though, is that my skin is super soft in a way that most girls have to lotion daily to be.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 6, 2012)

But thank you too infidel


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 6, 2012)

no prob hun. that's my main thing about "gringos" though. alot of your kind can't catch a tan. i had a gf in high school that would get red after the beach and get peely skin like a reptile. that must be a sucky problem to have for you guys. luckily us dark people don't gotta worry about that.....just about not getting darker. LOL


----------



## sunni (Sep 7, 2012)

View attachment 2325520 taken this very morning haha


----------



## SFguy (Sep 11, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Don't forget about the 100 proof SoCo...





RyanTheRhino said:


> i laughed my ass offf
> 
> 
> 
> ...





xKuroiTaimax said:


> Yeah, we did ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh yes X3


now we need a i a relationship tab...dang.. man things are always changing...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 11, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2325520 taken this very morning haha


lookin good


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 11, 2012)

i traveled to europe once to see what i could see. a gf asked me to take her cabbage patch doll and take pix of it where ever i went. here's me and clifford in front of the eiffel tower. that doll made me a lot of friends too. here's another of a young girl from new zealand. she was amused that i brought it with me and we became friends. she was traveling alone. as was i. we went from dover england to france, then onto paris together. i kept in touch with her for a few years after that.


----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> i traveled to europe once to see what i could see. a gf asked me to take her cabbage patch doll and take pix of it where ever i went. here's me and clifford in front of the eiffel tower. that doll made me a lot of friends too. here's another of a young girl from new zealand. she was amused that i brought it with me and we became friends. she was traveling alone. as was i. we went from dover england to france, then onto paris together. i kept in touch with her for a few years after that.
> View attachment 2329990 View attachment 2329988


wow thats awesome!!!  alsoi love that photo of you at the eiffel tower!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 11, 2012)

She wanted you to take the doll so you wouldn't get laid.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 11, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> She wanted you to take the doll so you wouldn't get laid.


First thing I thought too lol


----------



## ebgood (Sep 11, 2012)

me n my first loveme n my second love


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi guys !! La Hada has stopped hiding!! 

I cant believe I´m going to be 40 in a few years time !! This pic was taken in August on a sweltering hot Barcelona Summer night.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 14, 2012)

La hada, is English your first language? I'm not trying to be disrespectful, I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 14, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> La hada, is English your first language? I'm not trying to be disrespectful, I'm genuinely curious.


Hi there Rainbow, Im a Londoner with an English mother but i live in Barcelona since 2005!! I never liked French at school and I have to speak Spanish now !


----------



## grassgirl (Sep 14, 2012)

Me


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2012)

cool pompadour


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 14, 2012)

Awesome hair color!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2012)

couple more beers and I may post a pic....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 14, 2012)

kinetic said:


> couple more beers and I may post a pic....


Great!! We'll get our beer goggles on then !!


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2012)

View attachment 2334564
Fuck it, I'm done with everything for awhile anyway.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 14, 2012)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2334564
> Fuck it, I'm done with everything for awhile anyway.


dem eyes!....


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2012)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2334564
> Fuck it, I'm done with everything for awhile anyway.


you look like a really nice person..idk why just get that vibe


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2012)

Well my plan of deleting my pic was foiled by the quote box...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Well my plan of deleting my pic was foiled by the quote box...


Not really. If you remove the attached photo fom your user account then there is no photo for people to quote


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2012)

sunni said:


> you look like a really nice person..idk why just get that vibe


Most people like me better as a nice person than the self righteous dick that I portrayed sometimes in my youth


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2012)

people like me better drunk. It's a shame I quit drinking.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> people like me better drunk. It's a shame I quit drinking.


I'll drink to that.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2012)

smok3h said:


> I'll drink to that.


No, Carl Sagan, you were awesome...


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2012)

smok3h said:


> I'll drink to that.


me too  half a bottle of wine in


----------



## dangledo (Sep 14, 2012)

Beer me


----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

sunni said:


> me too  half a bottle of wine in


That's my gal !

and dangledo, are you another Wisconsinite too?! I see you're drinking Spotted Cow, one of my favorite beers.

Also, I'm drinking some Evan Williams whiskey tonight, a bit of a change from my usual bottom-shelfers.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2012)

ugh cheeseheads lol


----------



## dangledo (Sep 14, 2012)

nope, just a really good ale... DA BEARS


----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

kinetic said:


> ugh cheeseheads lol


Haha, got that right!


----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

dangledo said:


> nope, just a really good ale... DA BEARS


Fair enough, sir, fair enough.

Your football team is the only other one in the NFC North that I actually respect. I might not like you guys, but dammit, I respect ya! And how can you not love Urlacher? The guy is a stud.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 14, 2012)

I wanted to cry last night, just like cutler should have to sleep...


----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

dangledo said:


> I wanted to cry last night, just like cutler should have to sleep...


Haha yeah, yeah I'm sure. I won't rub your face in it cause I'm not that kind of guy. You guys will be definitely be in the hunt this year though. There's just something that malfunctions in Cutler the second he steps onto Lambeau field and I just don't know what it is.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 14, 2012)

Some times when you mush your penis into your sack it feels weird .... Just saying But hey what's up with all the hostility on this forum?

Edit: this was in response to bashing on a supposed tranny haha though it was the last page


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2012)

Chris Williams can't be worse than Webb Can he?


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's me, with a rare joint.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 21, 2012)

Bump. Let's see those pretty RIU faces! Hockey season is comin up on us!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Here's me, with a rare joint.


 need a light.. honky


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2012)

Uh.... have you not heard the news?

NHL has locked out the players. Most likely no hockey season this time round. A lot of the big players have already signed overseas contracts. Maybe you can watch KHL on the internet or something.

Great picture though.


----------



## dvs1038 (Sep 22, 2012)

Seriously what is up with Hockey? They seem to have lockouts more than any other sport, why is that?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> Seriously what is up with Hockey? They seem to have lockouts more than any other sport, why is that?


I blame pH in the root zone. cn


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> Seriously what is up with Hockey? They seem to have lockouts more than any other sport, why is that?


I think it's bad management.

Here's me a couple weeks ago. 

I'm in orange... be sure to check out how obscenely white my legs are compared to my buddies'.


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 22, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 2333855
> 
> Hi guys !! La Hada has stopped hiding!!
> 
> I cant believe I´m going to be 40 in a few years time !! This pic was taken in August on a sweltering hot Barcelona Summer night.


40 in a few years?,I'll knock the dust of that PUZZYY!! lol..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 22, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> 40 in a few years?,I'll knock the dust of that PUZZYY!! lol..



Love, u wouldn't even be able to keep up now ya nuh !!!


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 22, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Love, u wouldn't even be able to keep up now ya nuh !!!


I'll do ya one better,I won't cum til you cum.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 22, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I'll do ya one better,I won't cum til you cum.


En tu sueños cariño !


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 22, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> En tu sueños cariño !


That's why I tend not to sleep as much baby,but maybe in yours


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 22, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> That's why I tend not to sleep as much baby,but maybe in yours


Hey, its been a while since I had a nightmare so maybe I WILL see you later!!


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 22, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey, its been a while since I had a nightmare so maybe I WILL see you later!!


" Hey baby what is your problem? Huh, you got a problem? You're good looking, you got a beautiful body, beautiful legs, beautiful face, all these guys in love with you. Only you got a look in your eye like you haven't been fucked in a year!"-Tony Montana


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 22, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> " Hey baby what is your problem? Huh, you got a problem? You're good looking, you got a beautiful body, beautiful legs, beautiful face, all these guys in love with you. Only you got a look in your eye like you haven't been fucked in a year!"-Tony Montana



Ok ok, u got me, I admit it. Best go get ur feather duster after all !!!! Lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 22, 2012)

What?! No hockey this season?? But....but...I was so ready...I had my jerseys and big foam hands and face paint and everything....


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 22, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok ok, u got me, I admit it. Best go get ur feather duster after all !!!! Lol


Oh,it's too late,I don't want it now,plus I don't wanna break your back grandma lol..


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2012)

"Ever play Pull the Taffy with a really, really old guy?" 
-Smirnoff the Drunk

cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Uh.... have you not heard the news?
> 
> NHL has locked out the players. Most likely no hockey season this time round. A lot of the big players have already signed overseas contracts. Maybe you can watch KHL on the internet or something.
> 
> Great picture though.


Fake hockey fan busted lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 22, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What?! No hockey this season?? But....but...I was so ready...I had my jerseys and big foam hands and face paint and everything....


i think i found some pictures of you.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 22, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok ok, u got me, I admit it. Best go get ur feather duster after all !!!! Lol


ohmmmmmm.. I'm telling scrog!!


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> ohmmmmmm.. I'm telling scrog!!


too late,she already chose lol..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 22, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> too late,she already chose lol..


Sorry dude, still gotta tell on you.. Scrog is my friend, and you know what they say, bros before really kind women..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 22, 2012)

Scrog? You mean not Scooby? Wait...what?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 22, 2012)

I get it Buck. You're still mad at me. Geez.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Scrog? You mean not Scooby? Wait...what?


Recently Scroglodyte and Lahada started a torrid RIUlationship. Perhaps it's ended, but I want Scrog's side of it before ... oh look! Trees! cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 22, 2012)

Damnit. This was supposed to be my first hockey season *sniff*. I can't believe they did this to me. They knew how excited I was... I still have suspicions about the lahada account...which I wouldn't have if Scoob would just pick one name and stick with it. I'd even be cool with two names. Damnit, Scoob, you know I love you! You can be yourself under one name!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Recently Scroglodyte and Lahada started a torrid RIUlationship. Perhaps it's ended, but I want Scrog's side of it before ... oh look! Trees! cn


Scrog! Scrog! Scrog!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 22, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I get it Buck. You're still mad at me. Geez.


not at all. i was just on 4chan the other day and let's just say 'taste the rainbow' was a bit backwards. it was more like the rainbow tasting something.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ah. Maybe. Hot College Girls 4?


----------



## rainman36 (Sep 22, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ah. Maybe. Hot College Girls 4?


I got that on dvd.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 22, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ah. Maybe. Hot College Girls 4?


are you on 4chan a lot?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey, I drive half way across the city and look what I've missed!! 

My Scroggy won't mind, he knows he has my e-heart. 

Im going to do a gas mask bong shoot in the outdoor next week so I hope this will settle any identity queries. Im not aesthetically challenged but haven't I shown enough of myself already ?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 22, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey, I drive half way across the city and look what I've missed!!
> 
> My Scroggy won't mind, he knows he has my e-heart.
> 
> Im going to do a gas mask bong shoot in the outdoor next week so I hope this will settle any identity queries. Im not aesthetically challenged but haven't I shown enough of myself already ?


I'll be watching in a creepy fashion..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 22, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'll be watching in a creepy fashion..



Yep, u can have a front row seat! ( with that sandwich I made u earlier- enjoy! )


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't watch 4chan. So I have no idea. I guess I am if they play Hot College Girls 4 often lol. It's the only one I was in. And I was younger so I had long hair. Lesbian scene.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 23, 2012)

But...I think it's interesting that you were watching porn and thought of me, dear.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 23, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I don't watch 4chan. So I have no idea. I guess I am if they play Hot College Girls 4 often lol. It's the only one I was in. And I was younger so I had long hair. Lesbian scene.


wait.....what???


----------



## Desr (Sep 23, 2012)

you know.. i never posted in this thread..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 23, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> wait.....what???


Well. I don't. I don't even know what 4chan is....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well. I don't. I don't even know what 4chan is....


has anyone snapped pics of you while you were going down on them lately?

i'm pretty sure it was you in some pics i saw.

also, link to this hot college girls 4, please.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 23, 2012)

It is on DVD, love. It wasn't one of those low budget filmed and put online for a few bucks a show. It was an actual, pick me up at the video store DVD. And no, lol, I haven't been down on any girls in...meh...well....ok nobody's taken pictures of me lol. I STILL think it's interesting that your brain is looking for me in porn pictures...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It is on DVD, love. It wasn't one of those low budget filmed and put online for a few bucks a show. It was an actual, pick me up at the video store DVD. And no, lol, I haven't been down on any girls in...meh...well....ok nobody's taken pictures of me lol. I STILL think it's interesting that your brain is looking for me in porn pictures...


now i'm very sure it's you.

also, they sell DVDs online. link it up.

all your claims are dubious.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 23, 2012)

I apologize, I thought you were asking for a link to a website that has like...small porn clips and stuff.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I apologize, I thought you were asking for a link to a website that has like...small porn clips and stuff.


no, a link to where i can purchase "hot college girls 4". i can't find anything about it anywhere online whatsoever. it's almost as if it doesn't exist and was invented by some internet troller of dubious authenticity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.iafd.com/notfound.asp?search=hot+college+girls+4

hot college girls 4 does not exist.

fack you, rainbowbrite.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 23, 2012)

LoL. Funny Bucky. Of *course* I was fucking with you. Good grief. You and your "high" hopes...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL. Funny Bucky. Of *course* I was fucking with you. Good grief. You and your "high" hopes...


now i'm gonna have to post your 4chan cock suck pics.


----------



## Desr (Sep 23, 2012)

lmao.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ohhh goodness lol. What is 4chan, anyway?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 23, 2012)

Desr said:


> lmao.View attachment 2346762


Yum...somethin about a man in uniform....


----------



## Desr (Sep 23, 2012)

lol.ty..ty..its like 8 years old.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 23, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ohhh goodness lol. What is 4chan, anyway?


you don't pay attention to much do you?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 23, 2012)

*sigh* I'm actually a good girl. I have relationships that aren't necessarily "conventional", but I don't make porns, or take pictures, or get into trouble at all really. Like most, i've done things i'm not proud of, none of those things are sexual though, but in general i'm just a happy, chirpy little thing that gets along with most people in "real life". But look at ya...you've been tripping over yourself since I joined this site just trying to see me naked....to the point where you think you're seeing me naked everywhere now. Says more about you than it does about me, love.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> you don't pay attention to much do you?


I really don't...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ohhh goodness lol. What is 4chan, anyway?


don't play dumb, pic collector.


----------



## Desr (Sep 23, 2012)

oh snap....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> *sigh* I'm actually a good girl. I have relationships that aren't necessarily "conventional", but I don't make porns, or take pictures, or get into trouble at all really. Like most, i've done things i'm not proud of, none of those things are sexual though, but in general i'm just a happy, chirpy little thing that gets along with most people in "real life". But look at ya...you've been tripping over yourself since I joined this site just trying to see me naked....to the point where you think you're seeing me naked everywhere now. Says more about you than it does about me, love.


why would i want to see a naked dude?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> don't play dumb, pic collector.


Never that, pic donator.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> why would i want to see a naked dude?


Your sexual proclivities are your own, dear. No need to explain them to me...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Your sexual proclivities are your own, dear.


not when i go down to the old folks home and flash grandma.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not when i go down to the old folks home and flash grandma.


Seeing your junk is probably what made the poor old broad's last bit of juice dry up...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Seeing your junk is probably what made the poor old broad's last bit of juice dry up...


maybe. but i have some 4chan photos that could reverse that.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 23, 2012)

i had to wiki 4chan http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4chan


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 24, 2012)

Letting it all hang out. That's me. Anyone know how to get the photo to not rotate like that? I think it only happens when I take a photo with the iphone. Annoying.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 24, 2012)

pablo where did you get my baby picture?! nice avatar


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 24, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> pablo where did you get my baby picture?! nice avatar


Hah, that was a bengal cat I had. Thanks!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 24, 2012)

pabloesqobar said:


> Letting it all hang out. That's me. Anyone know how to get the photo to not rotate like that? I think it only happens when I take a photo with the iphone. Annoying.


........ Finished .......


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 25, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i had to wiki 4chan http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4chan


I'm glad i'm not the only one who didn't know what it was...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm glad i'm not the only one who didn't know what it was...


a great place to post pics you collect. but something tells me you already knew that.

sorry to see the carnage in our fapping thread. heph has been acting up lately.


----------



## april (Sep 25, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm glad i'm not the only one who didn't know what it was...


Ur not alone, I was not excited buy the images I saw, kinda lame and I really like looking at naked people


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> a great place to post pics you collect. but something tells me you already knew that.
> 
> sorry to see the carnage in our fapping thread. heph has been acting up lately.


All good. But no, the pictures given me are just for me.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 25, 2012)

For you, Kush. You can see your name better on this one, but I didn't use it cuz I'm leaning on my arm and I think it makes my back shoulder bone pop up too much.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 25, 2012)

pabloesqobar said:


> Letting it all hang out. That's me. Anyone know how to get the photo to not rotate like that? I think it only happens when I take a photo with the iphone. Annoying.


You're holding the camera the wrong way around when you do it landscape. You can also rotate on the iPhone itself or just use the Photobucket app.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> a great place to post pics you collect. but something tells me you already knew that.
> 
> sorry to see the carnage in our fapping thread. heph has been acting up lately.


Pshhh that wasn't even as bad as my normal stuff, stop being a pansy.

And instead of bitching over the internet about me, why don't you just add me to your ignore list? Simple soultion.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2012)

He likes being irritated. I think it's all he does. Be irritated and tell people how they are irritating him.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 25, 2012)

You guys are cranky. You need a bunny sweater. It's really cold where I go to school... I leave the house and people think I'm weird wrapping up warm... it's like a totally different climate down there.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You guys are cranky. You need a bunny sweater.


Just so long as that isn't a bunny boiler in training. cn


----------



## smok3h (Sep 25, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2348794For you, Kush. You can see your name better on this one, but I didn't use it cuz I'm leaning on my arm and I think it makes my back shoulder bone pop up too much.


Clearly photoshopped.

You're not fooling anyone!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Clearly photoshopped.
> 
> You're not fooling anyone!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Sep 29, 2012)

No idea why you'd think that was photoshopped lol. But ok.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Sep 29, 2012)

Pictures of me ! Yeah thats me !


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice weed ninja action.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 29, 2012)

don't mind me......just showing off.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 30, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> don't mind me......just showing off.View attachment 2354862View attachment 2354863


Holy fuck I don't think I've spent the amount of time it must have taken you to do that on my hair in my entire life combined! 

Shower, dry, done


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 30, 2012)

I miss my hair...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I miss my hair...


What happened to it?


----------



## D3monic (Sep 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I miss my hair...


----------



## sworth (Sep 30, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> this is me i'm really a girl


https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/567309-your-dick-internet-3.html


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 30, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> this is me i'm really a girl


lulz nice tits rob


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2012)

View attachment 2358699 ha i made myself look like an old movie star!


----------



## kirob1415 (Oct 2, 2012)

Giggin it


----------



## smok3h (Oct 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> ha i made myself look like an old movie star!


Three "thumbs" up here.


----------



## sunni (Oct 3, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Three "thumbs" up here.


haha i love you my hubby


----------



## smok3h (Oct 3, 2012)

I need to get to Canada... like yesterday.


----------



## jpill (Oct 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2325520 taken this very morning haha


Damn girl, you have the sexiest lips I've ever seen. I would put those to work ASAP. You should hit me up if your ever in Cali


----------



## smok3h (Oct 3, 2012)

jpill said:


> Damn girl, you have the sexiest lips I've ever seen. I would put those to work ASAP. You should hit me up if your ever in Cali


Careful now pardner, the lady's spoken for


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Oct 3, 2012)

LMAO yeah my ninja BY ME. stop trippin on what you can't have. my girl sunni goes crazy for my braids.


----------



## smok3h (Oct 3, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> LMAO yeah my ninja BY ME. stop trippin on what you can't have. my girl sunni goes crazy for my braids.


I think we all go crazy for your braids, Infidel.


----------



## jpill (Oct 3, 2012)

i bet without a doubt I could pull her from you..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 4, 2012)

jpill said:


> Damn girl, you have the sexiest lips I've ever seen. I would put those to work ASAP. You should hit me up if your ever in Cali


Fuck this guy, hit ME up if you're ever in CA! 25, Sunni, I think you're beautiful! Let a young guy show you a good time.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

I got cats, a cute wife, a beautiful house in the mountains, and a badass gaming rig... come stay with us!

lol

So glad I never fought over a girl in real life.

New York's Finest


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2012)

never thought id be so popular with the men!  i never get complimented or hit on


----------



## jpill (Oct 4, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fuck this guy, hit ME up if you're ever in CA! 25, Sunni, I think you're beautiful! Let a young guy show you a good time.


baahhahahahha what cock blocking jealous hater..!

Oh, i think your beautiful i will show you a good time... You fucking lame. You should be a G and tell that bitch whats good. Don't be a pussy, pour your heart out on a fucking thread.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2012)

sunni said:


> never thought id be so popular with the men!  i never get complimented or hit on


for real??


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2012)

ebgood said:


> for real??


right? whats wrong with canada if people arent hittin on you all the time


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 4, 2012)

jpill said:


> baahhahahahha what cock blocking jealous hater..!
> 
> Oh, i think your beautiful i will show you a good time... You fucking lame. You should be a G and tell that bitch whats good. Don't be a pussy, pour your heart out on a fucking thread.


Lol, you just won that little battle for me, thanks bro!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2012)

sunni said:


> never thought id be so popular with the men!  i never get complimented or hit on


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 4, 2012)

We're so alike..same here as you know.

And them I met my lovely here...Maybe you will too... You're freaking stunning and too far away..

Baked


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 4, 2012)

There must be some fine ass women in canada if they don't hit on sunni. Or maybe the guys just have no balls?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 4, 2012)

I vote the guys have no balls. She's a pretty special one, that lady <3


----------



## budsmoker87 (Oct 4, 2012)

god damn i wanna snuggle in that soft dark hair


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> There must be some fine ass women in canada if they don't hit on sunni. Or maybe the guys just have no balls?


i guess is that i just dont look like the standard women


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 4, 2012)

ya you look like a hot chick


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2012)

sunni said:


> i guess is that i just dont look like the standard women


who wants standard anyway


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 4, 2012)

sunni said:


> i guess is that i just dont look like the standard women


Exactly why I'm surprised nobody gives you compliments.. Not the stalker dude that says you look pretty each day then quickly leaves.. Not the dick that circles you and is like "damn, you fine girl".. Nothing. Weird.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 4, 2012)

No theses aren't recent lol

But this one is


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2012)

How hard do you have to play to power your oven?  cn


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> How hard do you have to play to power your oven?  cn


That apartment was so fucking old/small, if I plugged into a wall socket it would have blown every fuse for a block....BTW the amp went to 11 lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 4, 2012)

Peavey shouldn't have never gotten rid of that logo. That shit looked heavy metal.


----------



## smok3h (Oct 4, 2012)

The years haven't changed ya one bit, Mojo! And the wallpaper in that second pic is fucking badass! I love it!

And Sunni, those Canada_ boys_ must be tripping.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 4, 2012)

smok3h said:


> The years haven't changed ya one bit, Mojo! And the wallpaper in that second pic is fucking badass! I love it!
> 
> And Sunni, those Canada_ boys_ must be tripping.



Thanks for the kind words bro...I wanted to take that wallpaper with us when we moved, but it was a no go


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2012)

I second the wallpaper. So cool.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 4, 2012)

sunni said:


> never thought id be so popular with the men!  i never get complimented or hit on



half of the men are to polite/sacred to hit on a girl. The other half expect a girl to show interest first. even if its just a convincing eye contact


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 5, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> half of the men are to polite/sacred to hit on a girl. The other half expect a girl to show interest first. even if its just a convincing eye contact


Truth...........


----------



## dvs1038 (Oct 5, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2358699 ha i made myself look like an old movie star!



For some reason this is the old Movie Star you made me think of, Dorothy Dandridge.



srh88 said:


> who wants standard anyway


Besides What is "Standard"? I'd like to see a pic of this so-called chick. Cause they all seem unique to me.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 10, 2012)

Ha ha I found this one of me back in my outlaw days..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 11, 2012)

mid-late 70's? 

I'll guess 1976


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 11, 2012)

Close 1982, the truck was a 56 ford.
heres one from 73.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 11, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Ha ha I found this one of me back in my outlaw days..


Dude, you have that badass stance down haha.


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> ha ha i found this one of me back in my outlaw days..


<3 i love this


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 11, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Ha ha I found this one of me back in my outlaw days..


----------



## dvs1038 (Oct 13, 2012)

Like the Truck!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 13, 2012)

I"ve owned 2 of them thru the years..


----------



## tumorhead (Oct 13, 2012)

Dismantling an old dairy barn piece by piece, I'm up by the roof ridge in the pic

Me burning one at hempfest:  Seattle police rock:


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2012)

Ehhhhhhhh sexy lady


fail I know lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney does it better;

[youtube]yNHeyMu_y2c[/youtube]

Every picture I see of England it's WET! Do you ever not have rain?!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2012)

I clicked on the pic and got a surprise! You look like you were having fun! cn


----------



## sunni (Oct 16, 2012)

xkuroitaimax said:


> ehhhhhhhh sexy lady
> 
> 
> fail i know lol




bhahahahah


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I clicked on the pic and got a surprise! You look like you were having fun! cn


Neer, now that is how you do the Crustacean two step !


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Neer, now that is how you do the Crustacean two step !


Take it off! Take it all off! (drunkenly) Woooo! cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol I was in a flashmob for Korean tv that day. And no it is not always wet in England.


----------



## greenswag (Oct 16, 2012)

alright I guess I'll man up and post a couple


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Oct 16, 2012)

Me and "Fiona". She is goooooorgeous.Super bad picture of me, but i'll take it just to show her off lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice truck Rainbow.
Gotta love the Raptor.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Oct 16, 2012)

I doooo. But every guy looks at me like...wth are you doing driving that? LoL. Must be a boys toy I guess. I like the buttons in it. It's a 2011 so it has the dash GPS built in with the satellite radio and I can turn it on before I get in it so my seat is heated before I even get there...it's nice  Love my buttons. But all guys wanna talk about is what it's like off-roading. Men...

I totally knocked my mother's mailbox off with it backing up once though. It's a big friggin truck...had to get used to driving it. Still feel like i'm gonna plow a car over accidently...


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ehhhhhhhh sexy lady
> 
> 
> fail I know lol


BAHAHAHA OMG best pic u ever posted!!! OK so I must ask are u in a onesie with a vest dancing in the rain? I need to know what was going on in this moment lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Oct 16, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol I was in a flashmob for Korean tv that day. And no it is not always wet in England.


Well that's cool.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 17, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ehhhhhhhh sexy lady
> 
> 
> fail I know lol


Bahahaha, what a tit  heehee. Love you really


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Bahahaha, what a tit  heehee. Love you really


You two are a fine pair of tits! cn


----------



## greenswag (Oct 18, 2012)

In the last year I've personaly known three people and have attended their funerals who have died of various types of cancer. Because its breast cancer awareness month I'm thinking of dying my beard pink. What do you think about that? I'm a little worried about coming off as just some asshole like you see a lot, but it does have meaning behind it.

At the end of the month I'm going to shave and then do no shave november so i can reply to the thead about what we would look like unshaven too lol.

Opinions? Oh and I'm posting here because I'll post a pic once it's dyed  

Ps, dying just my beard because around here it's what I'm known for and this wasn't my idea a few people have said i should and the friends I've lost are the reason I'm considering it. Or should I dye my hair also to reduce the douche effect of jusy my beard being dyed? How long would that last? Lol I like my hair color and I am looking for a job so I dont want something permanent that will possibly reduce chances of getting hired


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah dude that sounds great. Just get yourself one or two of those pink ribbon pins, so you don't come off as just a weirdo with a pink beardo


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2012)

You could show you care by volunteering at a local hospital, or treatment center. That would make a difference in peoples lives, and might actually help your chances at landing a job. And not an ounce of douchyness. You could take a picture of you standing next to a smiling patient... that would be way cooler than a pic of you with a pink beard.

EDIT: Now I see why what's his name didn't think you were real rainbrowbrite. You are one unique gal. Nice Raptor, jeez. I'm quite impressed.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just got tested for cancer today praying for a negative result


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> You could show you care by volunteering at a local hospital, or treatment center. That would make a difference in peoples lives, and might actually help your chances at landing a job. And not an ounce of douchyness. You could take a picture of you standing next to a smiling patient... that would be way cooler than a pic of you with a pink beard.
> 
> EDIT: Now I see why what's his name didn't think you were real rainbrowbrite. You are one unique gal. Nice Raptor, jeez. I'm quite impressed.


He's just trying to show his support. But when you put it that way doing something that will make a difference would be better. 

Donate money, visit cancer patients. I've seen a lot of lonely people on those hospital floors.


----------



## greenswag (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah I've been asking around a lot of people think I should. There is also a local event for breast cancer coming up that I'm attending which will also justify it. Also I hope you are tested negative too, very scarey.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 18, 2012)

Greatwhitenorth thanks so much for your comments God bless you and everyone who helps and supports people with medical issues  God has healed me before I know he can do it again, I love volunteering to give back


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Greatwhitenorth thanks so much for your comments God bless you and everyone who helps and supports people with medical issues  God has healed me before I know he can do it again, I love volunteering to give back


WTF - my comment to you was removed !

Did I say something offensive to warrant that ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> WTF - my comment to you was removed !
> 
> Did I say something offensive to warrant that ?


I was browsing this thread yesterday and after reading kona's post thanking you for your comments, I went back and looked for what you told her cause I thought I missed it or something..... but I couldn't find your comments. I figured maybe you gave her comments in a rep or on her profile page instead. but from my moderator panel, I don't see any deleted posts. so not sure who, if anyone, deleted it.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2012)

In regards to the now infamous ghost post. I was witness to it. It truly did exist. lol

Hope the news is good for you KG.


----------



## kelly4 (Oct 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fuck this guy, hit ME up if you're ever in CA! 25, Sunni, I think you're beautiful! Let a young guy show you a good time.


LOL! Weren't you asking advice about getting a hooker a while back?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> In regards to the now infamous ghost post. I was witness to it. It truly did exist. lol
> 
> Hope the news is good for you KG.


I guess whoever deleted it, totally deleted it off the system cause it doesn't even show up in my moderator panel..... now you got me wondering who deleted it and why?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2012)

I think it was just a glitch in the matrix.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I guess whoever deleted it, totally deleted it off the system cause it doesn't even show up in my moderator panel..... now you got me wondering who deleted it and why?


Glitches I understand.
The post simply said that I hoped her test results were good news.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Oct 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


>


You have the same nose as the baby in your avatar! LOL.

Peekaboo............we see you! 

What strain ya' hiding behind? .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2012)

that baby is him. he's hiding his lazy eye behind the leaves, lol


----------



## Ganjapussy (Oct 19, 2012)

^^^ those last 2 posts were fucked up LMFAO!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> WTF - my comment to you was removed !
> 
> Did I say something offensive to warrant that ?


Wow who would remove that?? It was sweet!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2012)

I hopefully should know the results on Monday, but either way I am not tripping I have been through so much already and they can just remove it if it is  I am very blessed !


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Glitches I understand.
> The post simply said that I hoped her test results were good news.


same thing happened to me not long ago. Posts were transposed and one just disappeared into the ether. It was strange.


----------



## smok3h (Oct 19, 2012)

There's some moderator around here using dark magic!


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2012)

smok3h said:


> There's some moderator around here using dark magic!


::gasp:: Slytherin!


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hehehe I know I def have a few of them in my "fan club"


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> same thing happened to me not long ago. Posts were transposed and one just disappeared into the ether. It was strange.


I've had far fewer problems after I ran out of ether. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I've had far fewer problems after I ran out of ether. cn


ether of what?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2012)

ether ore. cn


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> You have the same nose as the baby in your avatar! LOL.
> 
> Peekaboo............we see you!
> 
> What strain ya' hiding behind? .


pre n98 bubba


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that baby is him. he's hiding his lazy eye behind the leaves, lol


i only get the lazy eyewhen ibeen snorting da batu and been up a while


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 21, 2012)

Eat your heart out.If looks can kill,you'll be dead.


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ether ore. cn


excuse me miss, but does my handkerchief smell like chloroform?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 21, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> View attachment 2380988
> Eat your heart out.If looks can kill,you'll be dead.


finally we got a famous member its steve urkle from family matters. lol


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 21, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> finally we got a famous member its steve urkle from family matters. lol


oh, no he didn't..........................


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 21, 2012)

You do actually look pretty dangerous ^^;

Old


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 21, 2012)

Dont hate!


----------



## pen47Tex (Oct 21, 2012)

This is one of my better side. It also accurately reflects my winning personality!


----------



## pen47Tex (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's one that's suitable...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2012)

pen47Tex said:


> This is one of my better side. *It also accurately reflects my winning personality!*


That is super funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## pen47Tex (Oct 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That is super funny. Thanks for the laugh.


Thanks Jigfresh!! I'm here all week. Don't forget to tip your servers.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 21, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Old


No here's Old.. 35 Years ago when I got started. I'm 60 now lol...
View attachment 2381422


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> No here's Old.. 35 Years ago when I got started. I'm 60 now lol...
> View attachment 2381422


what a good lookin chap!


----------



## pen47Tex (Oct 21, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> No here's Old.. 35 Years ago when I got started. I'm 60 now lol...
> View attachment 2381422


Amazing what time does to a person.
I'm almost 50, and just recently realized I'm not a young buck anymore.
Ah well, at least I still feel young on the inside.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> excuse me miss, but does my handkerchief smell like chloroform?


Let me sleep on it. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 21, 2012)

Yea I know what yas mean here I am now..
the bike hat ain't mine btw..


----------



## pen47Tex (Oct 21, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yea I know what yas mean here I am now..
> the bike hat ain't mine btw..
> View attachment 2381461


You age well. I hope to look as good in 10 years.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 21, 2012)

Yall are funny,I admit.I do alot of reading,and snapped a pic,those are not perscribed,don't be mad,bcuz your bitch wan't me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is at my eldest daughters wedding 10 years ago.
> Alpha's broken out at the behest of the bequeathed.
> How's the Cuban General "Look" working ?
> 
> View attachment 2381656


you look sharp there, sir. If I could just age half as well as you do, I'd be a happy man


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 22, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> No here's Old.. 35 Years ago when I got started. I'm 60 now lol...
> View attachment 2381422


When I read the meta data from the photo it says this picture was taken last week with an iphone app called instagram.

lol jokes  I do think that is an awesome photo though.


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 22, 2012)

pen47Tex said:


> This is one of my better side. It also accurately reflects my winning personality!
> View attachment 2381129


you may want to hit that with a baby wipe every now and then!


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 22, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> View attachment 2380988
> Eat your heart out.If looks can kill,you'll be dead.


I though Gary Coleman died?


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 22, 2012)

Me and Soulja boy about a month ago


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 22, 2012)

marc88101 said:


> I though Gary Coleman died?


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm just playin man, your a Stud!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 22, 2012)

marc88101 said:


> I though Gary Coleman died?


Fred Durst can sure be funny at times


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 22, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Fred Durst can sure be funny at times


I have my moments!


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2012)

View attachment 2387486View attachment 2387487View attachment 2387488 my hair looked fucking cool today so i took a bunch of pictures lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Oct 26, 2012)

OoOoOoO...VERY sexy Sunni!


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sure did brighten my day


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 26, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2387486View attachment 2387487View attachment 2387488 my hair looked fucking cool today so i took a bunch of pictures lol


Awww... you're so pretty. I want to hug you and squeeze you and call your name George!


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Awww... you're so pretty. I want to hug you and squeeze you and call your name George!


[video=youtube;y0LGL5vVP7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0LGL5vVP7w[/video] that is all i think of when you sai dthat


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 26, 2012)

sunni said:


> that is all i think of when you sai dthat


LOL Close... but:

[video=youtube;2JlVqfC8-UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JlVqfC8-UI[/video]

I'm old school.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Oct 26, 2012)

The girlfriend and I earlier this year.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 26, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2387486View attachment 2387487View attachment 2387488 my hair looked fucking cool today so i took a bunch of pictures lol


Wow sunni, You're beautiful. Don't let anyone ever tell you otherwise.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 26, 2012)

Like that first one especially
Pretty smile


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OoOoOoO...VERY sexy Sunni!


We can share, yes? *big eyes*



HellaBlunts said:


> The girlfriend and I earlier this year.
> View attachment 2387517


AAAAAAAAAAAAAWWW!!!
So fucking cute!!!!!!!!!!!


I know I've told you already but you are freaking gorgeous as hell.


Now I want to post a picture with my dearest Tip Top but no faces allowed!!! I actually have to do life drawing for class this week and take a picture for our tutor to compare our work to... So I gets to take nakey nakey pictures of him... Could possibly crop his face out... Lol, no... he'd die then kill me XD


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Oct 26, 2012)

@Sunni....smokin'. I love dark hair and big brown eyes. Wish I was a little younger! So pretty. I can't believe you get down on yourself, what the heck?


----------



## HellaBlunts (Oct 26, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> We can share, yes? *big eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl, its been so long since we've talked, i can always take a more recent one for you sometime soon, my girl is always taking pics of me before we go out for the night or anything eventful lol.... as i was reading i thought you said they were going to be nakey nakey pics of you  lol now im upset


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OoOoOoO...VERY sexy Sunni!





HellaBlunts said:


> lawl, its been so long since we've talked, i can always take a more recent one for you sometime soon, my girl is always taking pics of me before we go out for the night or anything eventful lol.... as i was reading i thought you said they were going to be nakey nakey pics of you  lol now im upset


Awesome ^^ such pretty members, I might have to do a few portraits. Where's your girlfriend from? For some reason I'm thinking Suriname or something...

Lolol, not out here.. XP No, you'd have to get through Tip Top, first. Artistic nude or not he owns... Depends how much he feels like 'showing off' but that is not in his nature. Your girlfriend might get a pic though lol. You do look adorable together... Tip Top and I look pretty sweet too. I love it when you can SEE the love between a couple :3 Tip and I love eachother and that's what makes our pictures feel like magic and sparkles.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Oct 26, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Awesome ^^ such pretty members, I might have to do a few portraits. Where's your girlfriend from? For some reason I'm thinking Suriname or something...
> 
> Lolol, not out here.. XP No, you'd have to get through Tip Top, first. Artistic nude or not he owns... Depends how much he feels like 'showing off' but that is not in his nature. Your girlfriend might get a pic though lol. You do look adorable together... Tip Top and I look pretty sweet too. I love it when you can SEE the love between a couple :3 Tip and I love eachother and that's what makes our pictures feel like magic and sparkles.


i do facial portraits from time to time, might have to try my skills out again, my girlfriend is from the islands, st kits to be exact. im the same way with my girlfriend, a guy can look at her as were walking down the street, but dont let me catch him trying to say anything slick lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2012)

Her smile is quite stunning - she looks to be a very happy "up" type of girl.
You are a lucky man.



HellaBlunts said:


> The girlfriend and I earlier this year.
> View attachment 2387517


----------



## ebgood (Oct 26, 2012)

marc88101 said:


> Me and Soulja boy about a month ago View attachment 2382073



aww she looks cute next to you. hope that pic was her idea

#soulja boys' a byitch


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 26, 2012)

ebgood said:


> aww she looks cute next to you. hope that pic was her idea
> 
> #soulja boys' a byitch


LOL...YUUUUUUUUU he need to yuuuuuuul his ass out the rap game.


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 26, 2012)

ebgood said:


> aww she looks cute next to you. hope that pic was her idea
> 
> #soulja boys' a byitch


Not sure who &#8221;she&#8221; is...I don't listen to rap, nor do I know anything about Soulja boy. I was in the control room on a sound stage filming the hangover part 3 and he showed up. He wanted pictures with about 10 of us. I posted that picture because its the most recent one I have. Don't hold Soulja boy against me. I will tell you, he was very respectful and polite...nice guy all in all.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 26, 2012)

marc88101 said:


> Not sure who &#8221;she&#8221; is...I don't listen to rap, nor do I know anything about Soulja boy. I was in the control room on a sound stage filming the hangover part 3 and he showed up. He wanted pictures with about 10 of us. I posted that picture because its the most recent one I have. Don't hold Soulja boy against me. I will tell you, he was very respectful and polite...nice guy all in all.


LOL..I don't blame you man,I don't really like rap like that anymore.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 26, 2012)

marc88101 said:


> Not sure who &#8221;she&#8221; is...I don't listen to rap, nor do I know anything about Soulja boy. I was in the control room on a sound stage filming the hangover part 3 and he showed up. *He wanted pictures with about 10 of us*. I posted that picture because its the most recent one I have. Don't hold Soulja boy against me. I will tell you, he was very respectful and polite...nice guy all in all.


ok it was "her" idea....im totally not shocked. good that means u didnt get any of his wackness on you. dont trip, youre an innocent victim. u dont listen to rap? well i say good for u! theres way too many "soulja boys" in the game right now and u aint missin out on sheeeiit. lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 27, 2012)

HellaBlunts said:


> i do facial portraits from time to time, might have to try my skills out again, my girlfriend is from the islands, st kits to be exact. im the same way with my girlfriend, a guy can look at her as were walking down the street, but dont let me catch him trying to say anything slick lol


You can look but don't you touch ;3

Alot of Indians and Surinamese (Javanese/Indian/Chinese/black mixed with Indonesian) in those smaller islands: St Kitts, Dominica, Trinidad etc. Guyana too. She reminds me orf my ma's boyfriend born in Trinidad but originally from Suriname. Generally that Indo mix I'm used to seeing in trini girls .. Very cute. And she does look ecstatic at your side! x

[video=youtube;eklcCHBGCoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eklcCHBGCoM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## gioua (Oct 27, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2387486View attachment 2387487View attachment 2387488 my hair looked fucking cool today so i took a bunch of pictures lol




wow now I knew why I was hanging out in the cooking forums so much...  

You remind me of Mila Kunis and Lacy from Flyleaf... http://www.google.com/search?q=fly+leaf+singer&hl=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=adqLUPffGqK9iwLpsYCwBg&ved=0CD8QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=783


----------



## HellaBlunts (Oct 27, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You can look but don't you touch ;3
> 
> Alot of Indians and Surinamese (Javanese/Indian/Chinese/black mixed with Indonesian) in those smaller islands: St Kitts, Dominica, Trinidad etc. Guyana too. She reminds me orf my ma's boyfriend born in Trinidad but originally from Suriname. Generally that Indo mix I'm used to seeing in trini girls .. Very cute. And she does look ecstatic at your side! x
> 
> [video=youtube;eklcCHBGCoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eklcCHBGCoM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]



yupp, me and her are madly in love  lol but shes the brains of the operation, im the bronze lol


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2012)

gioua said:


> wow now I knew why I was hanging out in the cooking forums so much...
> 
> You remind me of Mila Kunis and Lacy from Flyleaf... http://www.google.com/search?q=fly+leaf+singer&hl=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=adqLUPffGqK9iwLpsYCwBg&ved=0CD8QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=783


thats a new one i usually get it

that i look like lights the singer but i see no resemblance View attachment 2388254


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2012)

You both have hair??? I don't see it either.

To me, you look like sunni.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 28, 2012)

So like.. where are the average looking members at?


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So like.. where are the average looking members at?


lol...what you mean average,heph?


----------



## HellaBlunts (Oct 29, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> lol...what you mean average,heph?


maybe something like this?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

you got a cindy crawford meets hanna montanna thing going on... i likes...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


>


looks like you got constipation dude! eat more fiber


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks like you got constipation dude! eat more fiber


nigga u dont see the sweat on my face... it gets hot in the desert... 109 that day.... and i swear the sun was soo close i could whack it with a broom....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

im livin lavish// havin more then da average// so nigga get off my cabbage//


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im livin lavish// havin more then da average// so nigga get off my cabbage//



buy me shoes please <3


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> buy me shoes please <3


what you gonna do for em....


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what you gonna do for em....



View attachment 2391047 ...<3


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

damn im leaning more twords... http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fellatio sorry for da mix up..... u can buy ur own shoes ma


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

ill buy her some shoes doe... she know how to get em off me..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

and of course da docs sister can always get some shoes up outta me...


----------



## greenswag (Oct 29, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So like.. where are the average looking members at?


I guess you missed my pics. Just kidding I have adequate self-esteem, or is it the sour diesel doing that?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

yessssssssir


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


>


 so shes a lucky hairstylist whos survived breast cancer and had someone in the army?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> so shes a lucky hairstylist whos survived breast cancer and had someone in the army?


arent u in canada??? thats far.. plus they wont let me into your country with my record


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

fuck ur playboy magazine hot!!!!


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

Wtf is going on in this last couple of pages, why is this guy continuously posting pics of random fat chicks and a few cute ones?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Wtf is going on in this last couple of pages, why is this guy continuously posting pics of random fat chicks and a few cute ones?


Because that's what he does... Got a problem?


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Wtf is going on in this last couple of pages, why is this guy continuously posting pics of random fat chicks and a few cute ones?



i hope you not calling me fat.....


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

ay mother fucker... i love all kinds of girls... even the thicker ones with tits sooo big it makes my dick dissapear in there cleavage.... stop talking shot about drgreenhorns sister... u dont like big titties... thats on u...


----------



## RightyMcquick (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Wtf is going on in this last couple of pages, why is this guy continuously posting pics of random fat chicks and a few cute ones?





sunni said:


> i hope you not calling me fat.....


I'm pretty sure he's referring to you as one of the "few cute ones"


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ay mother fucker... i love all kinds of girls... even the thicker ones with tits sooo big it makes my dick dissapear in there cleavage.... stop talking shot about drgreenhorns sister... u dont like big titties... thats on u...


wait you posted drgreenhorns sisters noods on here?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

Big girls are more fun.


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Because that's what he does... Got a problem?


Only if it's not relevant.



sunni said:


> i hope you not calling me fat.....


Dunno which 1 was you.



theexpress said:


> ay mother fucker... i love all kinds of girls... even the thicker ones with tits sooo big it makes my dick dissapear in there cleavage.... stop talking shot about drgreenhorns sister... u dont like big titties... thats on u...


Don't care who you love honestly man, I'm happy for you. So skipping reading the rest of that sentence. Again big titties I have no problem with. Skipping a lil more. How is it relevant to the thread drgreenhorn is a member and your posting pics of his sister naked on here?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

How is you asking questions relevant to anything?

edit: How are boobs ever Not relevant?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> i hope you not calling me fat.....


Sunni, you are not fat.
You are not fat, Sunni. cn


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Sunni, you are not fat.
> You are not fat, Sunni. cn


>.< hahaha sorry


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> How is you asking questions relevant to anything?
> 
> edit: How are boobs ever Not relevant?



dude u from big bear area... im rigt here by wrightwood/phelan


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

I smell trouble.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I smell trouble.


dudes need to chill before i send one of my toke n talk mods to see him


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

I asked a question directly relating to pics in this thread. A question I would have never asked if the information was visible. 

Sorry man but boobs on fat chicks aren't relevant to me. We see things differently.


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dudes need to chill before i send one of my toke n talk mods to see him


Calm your tits little bro. Don't report me......I'm just asking harmless questions, no need to get upset.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> I asked a question directly relating to pics in this thread. A question I would have never asked if the information was visible.
> 
> Sorry man but boobs on fat chicks aren't relevant to me. We see things differently.


really all i see is titties...... what about old girl i posted of too.. she fat? she was a gymnist all threw school.. lil belly from baby... but its all gravey... but look who im talking to.. you aint had pussy since pussy had you! kick rocks dude... dont antagonize me... not ever again...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Calm your tits little bro. Don't report me......I'm just asking harmless questions, no need to get upset.



im not upset..... i just dont like you based on first impressions :]


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Calm your tits little bro. Don't report me......I'm just asking harmless questions, no need to get upset.


its not really harmless questions when youre calling people fat. especially since it would seem he knows her, those things hurt peoples feelings....play nice guys or this thread will get closed and we dont want that


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> really all i see is titties...... what about old girl i posted of too.. she fat? she was a gymnist all threw school.. lil belly from baby... but its all gravey... but look who im talking to.. you aint had pussy since pussy had you! kick rocks dude... dont antagonize me... not ever again...


Which one? How am I supposed to know which one you are talking about by "old girl." Don't care about the extra details. I haven't had pussy? Really? You know nothing about me and I can guarantee you unless you're older than me by like 4 years you haven't had more than me.



theexpress said:


> im not upset..... i just dont like you based on first impressions :]


Why would I care if you liked me or not this is a forum. I'm guessing your the lil skinny guy that was holding up money with some lame rap? I care deeply about your thoughts on liking me or not. If you get this upset over someone asking a question maybe you shouldn't post as much.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> its not really harmless questions when youre calling people fat. especially since it would seem he knows her, those things hurt peoples feelings....play nice guys or this thread will get closed and we dont want that



its ok sweetheart goons dont have feeling.... :] i love uuuuu


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> its not really harmless questions when youre calling people fat. especially since it would seem he knows her, those things hurt peoples feelings....play nice guys or this thread will get closed and we dont want that


I can understand how some people would be upset about being called something they are, but I'm just honest and I don't mean it to come across that deep. I've got a few fat friends and they accept who they are and aren't ashamed. Nothing wrong with being fat but to pretend it's not there is silly.


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> I can understand how some people would be upset about being called something they are, but I'm just honest and I don't mean it to come across that deep. I've got a few fat friends and they accept who they are and aren't ashamed. Nothing wrong with being fat but to pretend it's not there is silly.


no one is pretending its not there, its rude to call someone names. end of story. stop being a dick. and you should both cut it the fuck out.


----------



## greenswag (Oct 29, 2012)

edit, wow I was way late on that lol


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 29, 2012)

Dang, ChiTown, you like like KKDay's long lost brother.......


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> I can understand how some people would be upset about being called something they are, but I'm just honest and I don't mean it to come across that deep. I've got a few fat friends and they accept who they are and aren't ashamed. Nothing wrong with being fat but to pretend it's not there is silly.


lets call everybody what they are then fuckit... im a ghetto arrogent asshole... i know this... that one chick was a chubby chick with huge ddd tits... and a cute ass face.. with a bubblegum pink pussy.... sunni is a sxii ass sweetheart.. and you are a peace of shit... deal with it how i deal with my arrogent assholeness


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> no one is pretending its not there, its rude to call someone names. end of story. stop being a dick. and you should both cut it the fuck out.



im done with dude... ill have one of my fellow mods clean this up for me.... or u can feel free to... u can even edit some of my posts.. idc... like i said goons dont have feelings... no matter what i still love u...


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

I may have called the person in the photos a name but it wasn't directed towards them, I asked the angry skinny guy why he was posting so many pics of fat and cute women. I apologize to anyone, whose feelings I hurt.


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 29, 2012)

.........................


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

SurfdOut said:


> Dang, ChiTown, you like like KKDay's long lost brother.......


kkday part bear too? lol


----------



## RightyMcquick (Oct 29, 2012)

just a reminder, this thread is called "picture of yourself", so everything that kentheman has said is irrelevant. where's the pic of yourself?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> I may have called the person in the photos a name but it wasn't directed towards them, I asked the angry skinny guy why he was posting so many pics of fat and cute women. I apologize to anyone, whose feelings I hurt.


thanx u think im skinny??? im 6'2 250 ........ i got some bear in me... :]


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lets call everybody what they are then fuckit... im a ghetto arrogent asshole... i know this... that one chick was a chubby chick with huge ddd tits... and a cute ass face.. with a bubblegum pink pussy.... sunni is a sxii ass sweetheart.. and you are a peace of shit... deal with it how i deal with my arrogent assholeness


What the fuck is up with all the drama dude, chill out man go smoke. I don't care about all these details I just wanted to know why in a thread where people were supposed to posting pics of themselves, you're spamming the last pages.



theexpress said:


> im done with dude... ill have one of my fellow mods clean this up for me.... or u can feel free to... u can even edit some of my posts.. idc... like i said goons dont have feelings... no matter what i still love u...


Again with this, you're gonna have a mod clean me up because someone had a different opinion. If a mod does anything of benefit on your part because we have different opinions, then I'd have no problem not being part of this forum.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

i knew i knew u bro.... u that shorty from dat one movie.. children of da corn...


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

RightyMcquick said:


> just a reminder, this thread is called "picture of yourself", so everything that kentheman has said is irrelevant. where's the pic of yourself?


Well I was going to at first when I came to the thread, which led to this whole conversation and got me off topic. I don't know if were actually posting pics of ourselves or just random people judging by the end of this thread, sorry.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> What the fuck is up with all the drama dude, chill out man go smoke. I don't care about all these details I just wanted to know why in a thread where people were supposed to posting pics of themselves, you're spamming the last pages.
> 
> 
> 
> Again with this, you're gonna have a mod clean me up because someone had a different opinion. If a mod does anything of benefit on your part because we have different opinions, then I'd have no problem not being part of this forum.


ay man i even repped u.. wtf is wrong with u...... drop it.... and really ud have no part of this forum then... ill hold u too that... and know that when ur dissrespecting me.. ur dissrespecting a mod on this site.. and that is against the rule.... s rethink what ur doing.. cuzz this is ur last chance


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thanx u think im skinny??? im 6'2 250 ........ i got some bear in me... :]


The skinny guy in that pic isn't 250 sorry man.


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Well I was going to at first when I came to the thread, which led to this whole conversation and got me off topic. I don't know if were actually posting pics of ourselves or just random people judging by the end of this thread, sorry.


there's mostly of ourselves in here, infact thats the first time ive seen someone post pictures of someone else.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> The skinny guy in that pic isn't 250 sorry man.



so now ur gonna tell me how much i weigh... that i.o.t. vest i got on weighs about 60 pounds with all them plates that will stop a ak round ... it dont look like i wiegh what i do cuzz im not fat.....


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ay man i even repped u.. wtf is wrong with u...... drop it.... and really ud have no part of this forum then... ill hold u too that... and know that when ur dissrespecting me.. ur dissrespecting a mod on this site.. and that is against the rule.... s rethink what ur doing.. cuzz this is ur last chance


Haha, I've got nothing against you man I was genuinely curious as to why you were posting the pics of so many different people. Thought it might have just been filler since you were the only one that had posted recently.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Haha, I've got nothing against you man I was genuinely curious as to why you were posting the pics of so many different people. Thought it might have just been filler since you were the only one that had posted recently.



lol i just showed pics of me what i grow... what ive been eating {weed butter} and places my dick been in lately.. its all good n gravey.. just dont upset me... im soo likeable... when u get to know me


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> so now ur gonna tell me how much i weigh... that i.o.t. vest i got on weighs about 60 pounds with all them plates that will stop a ak round ... it dont look like i wiegh what i do cuzz im not fat.....


Bro I've been raised around hood people that speak less gangster and they're black. So you're 250 with the 60lb vest included in that? That would make you 190 at 6'2 which is a lil more believable. At least we can agree on what's fat though.


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol i just showed pics of me what i grow... what ive been eating {weed butter} and places my dick been in lately.. its all good n gravey.. just dont upset me... im soo likeable... when u get to know me


you posted a photo of me which your penis has no where been near. LOL


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

My contribution.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

i aint gotta like in 6'2 250 pounds of crush ur skull


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> View attachment 2391149
> My contribution.



holy fucking rambo arms...:O


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i aint gotta like in 6'2 250 pounds of crush ur skull


Quoted for greatness.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

u dont see my neck has thick has a tree.. wtf u smokin... i want some..


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> you posted a photo of me which your penis has no where been near. LOL


What page are you on?


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u dont see my neck has thick has a tree.. wtf u smokin... i want some..


Applejack it's fantastic.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Quoted for greatness.


thats my dog.. lol ima have to quote what surfed out said about me an kkday being bros


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

So Ken, did you sign up at rollitup just to argue with people or what?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> you posted a photo of me which your penis has no where been near. LOL


lol im workin on it.... still want dem shoes...


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2387486View attachment 2387487View attachment 2387488 my hair looked fucking cool today so i took a bunch of pictures lol





KenTheMan said:


> What page are you on?



here.................

edit: and no im not the naked girl he posted/ LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

Just so nobody gets any big ideas thinking they want to talk any shit.... I trained with bruce lee, bitches! lolol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> here.................
> 
> edit: and no im not the naked girl he posted/ LOL



lol u calling her fat too???? lolololololol lets see something... thong????


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Just so nobody gets any big ideas thinking they want to talk any shit.... I trained with bruce lee, bitches! lolol
> 
> View attachment 2391165


wait... u were trained by bruce lee.. and ur chuck norriss's son? {backs his big ass off slowly}


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol u calling her fat too???? lolololololol lets see something... thong????


i didnt call her fat i was jsut saying that wasnt me


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> So Ken, did you sign up at rollitup just to argue with people or what?


No actually I just started growing again and was using the same setup I had done 3/4 years ago and was wanting to look up some of my past posts to find out some information I had forgotten. Unfortunately I can't get into the account so I made a new account and decided to look around.



sunni said:


> here.................
> 
> edit: and no im not the naked girl he posted/ LOL


Have asian in you?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wait... u were trained by bruce lee.. and ur chuck norriss's son? {backs his big ass off slowly}


I didn't want to scare you guys and tell you who dad was.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> i didnt call her fat i was jsut saying that wasnt me


i wish it was cuzz then ida already been all in ya!!!! :[


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> No actually I just started growing again and was using the same setup I had done 3/4 years ago and was wanting to look up some of my past posts to find out some information I had forgotten. Unfortunately I can't get into the account so I made a new account and decided to look around.
> 
> 
> 
> Have asian in you?


lol no she dont got any asian in her and she dont want any asain in er so put da chode away


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Just so nobody gets any big ideas thinking they want to talk any shit.... I trained with bruce lee, bitches! lolol


Awesome, just donated my hair recently fucking jealous.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I didn't want to scare you guys and tell you who dad was.


when chuck norriss drinks too much.... he doesnt throw up... HE THROWS DOWN!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2012)

I want this thread the way it was two days ago.  cn


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I want this thread the way it was two days ago.  cn



tuff titty................. i just flipped this bitch upside down huh.....


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> No actually I just started growing again and was using the same setup I had done 3/4 years ago and was wanting to look up some of my past posts to find out some information I had forgotten. Unfortunately I can't get into the account so I made a new account and decided to look around.
> 
> 
> 
> Have asian in you?


no i dont im italian and french LOL



theexpress said:


> lol no she dont got any asian in her and she dont want any asain in er so put da chode away


actually im highly attracted to asian men japanese men are fucking hot 



cannabineer said:


> I want this thread the way it was two days ago.  cn


same.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

i find it funny how someone with 22k posts in a year who im sure has flooded many threads with much bullshit is telling me something.. hahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> no i dont
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sooo u like da chode uh????? i think i would break u off... in a enjoyable but painfull later kinda way


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm really not an asshole  Judge me with all your fury fat people of grasscity I deserve it.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> tuff titty................. i just flipped this bitch upside down huh.....


Perfect example of why I hardly bother with this place anymore. I never understood why people take such pride in being so ignorant and disrespectful?


----------



## RightyMcquick (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> View attachment 2391176
> 
> I'm really not an asshole  Judge me with all your fury fat people of *grasscity* I deserve it.


*
FAIL*


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> View attachment 2391176
> 
> I'm really not an asshole


see i only work out when im in jail.. bu threw the years of incarceration ive learned a thing or two about working out.... do it in groups... back bicepts.. shoulders tricepts.. then leg days... looks like all u do is bench and curl.... thats why ur arms so big and chest.. but the rest of u aint.... work them abs out.... i can work em out for ya... with some mean ass hooks to da body.. tighten ya shit up for ya real sweet like... u ever been rocked by a 250 pound dude? how many u think u can take?


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> sooo u like da chode uh????? i think i would break u off... in a enjoyable but painfull later kinda way


the chode?.....not sure what that is,


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

RightyMcquick said:


> *
> FAIL*


hahahahahahahahahahaha who would u wanna fight last... me or fake fabio?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> the chode?.....not sure what that is,


ken can show u da chode!!!! lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> Perfect example of why I hardly bother with this place anymore. I never understood why people take such pride in being so ignorant and disrespectful?


its cuzz i come from a broken home... we only had 3 walls.. lmmfao.....


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> Perfect example of why I hardly bother with this place anymore. I never understood why people take such pride in being so ignorant and disrespectful?


What page are you on medicine chief?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> View attachment 2391149
> My contribution.


Stop flexing...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

lol this is the largest iot vest they make... and it fits small has hell on me..... tell me again how im not has big has i say i am... im bullitproof hommie..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Stop flexing...


and sucking in his gut


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> see i only work out when im in jail.. bu threw the years of incarceration ive learned a thing or two about working out.... do it in groups... back bicepts.. shoulders tricepts.. then leg days... looks like all u do is bench and curl.... thats why ur arms so big and chest.. but the rest of u aint.... work them abs out.... i can work em out for ya... with some mean ass hooks to da body.. tighten ya shit up for ya real sweet like... u ever been rocked by a 250 pound dude? how many u think u can take?


I prefer the company of women over men bro. So can't say I have.


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 29, 2012)

If I was a chick I'd do me


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

that vest was made for someone thats like 5'10 180 pounds the average size of a us soldier... im supersized cuzz....... ask ya girlfriends they tell ya :]


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> here.................
> 
> edit: and no im not the naked girl he posted/ LOL


 What a cutie


----------



## RightyMcquick (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol this is the largest iot vest they make... and it fits small has hell on me..... tell me again how im not has big has i say i am... im bullitproof hommie..


looks like closer to 5' 9" by the looks of that door in the background my dude...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> If I was a chick I'd do me


lol get yo big i model for abercrombie and fitch ass on!!!!! lol yall need to start making clothes in 3x.... raw ass pitt what bloodline?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 29, 2012)

looks like a red nose..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

RightyMcquick said:


> looks like closer to 5' 9" by the looks of that door in the background my dude...


lol come find out...... bring nice shoes and a pocket full of money.... hope u wear 12.5 shoes


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> looks like a red nose..


thats not a bloodline fool..


----------



## RightyMcquick (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol come find out...... bring nice shoes and a pocket full of money.... hope u wear 12.5 shoes


14's. no little boy shoes here.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 29, 2012)

This thread is moving to fast.. Made a post a little while ago and BAM 8 more posts popped up.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

hahahahaha if im 5'9 then that vest was made for a midgit soldier????


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> This thread is moving to fast.. Made a post a little while ago and BAM 8 more posts popped up.


i keep da threads juking on here... im controversial like that


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol get yo big i model for abercrombie and fitch ass on!!!!! lol yall need to start making clothes in 3x.... raw ass pitt what bloodline?



Lol Abercrombie and fitch tho haha thanks?
Idk what bloodline he is I rescued him as a pup from somebody that is known to fight dogs.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Lol Abercrombie and fitch tho haha thanks?
> Idk what bloodline he is I rescued him as a pup from somebody that is known to fight dogs.


he looks to be either redboy or chinaman bloodline.... and yes they raw ass lines for fighting....


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> View attachment 2391149
> My contribution.


Call me.....


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im controversial like that


Like what?

A fart in the wind


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Call me.....


shit more like diss.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWNaR-rxAic with his soft ass


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Call me.....


Maybe..........

[video=youtube;fWNaR-rxAic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWNaR-rxAic[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

lol i like how everybody who goes against me is instantly marked for crtisism by others i dont even really know..... who let da goons out!!!! hahahahah shit i could even be in the wrong...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Like what?
> 
> A fart in the wind


maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao good one


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol i like how everybody who goes against me is instantly marked for crtisism by others i dont even really know..... who let da goons out!!!! hahahahah shit i could even be in the wrong...


I'm your number one fan..


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm your number one fan..


You're his twin you lying evil bastard!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm your number one fan..


e
eeeeeee i donno about that..... i got some mods on here who love your boy to death


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You're his twin you lying evil bastard!


hahahahahahahha didnt u used to have the avitar with da panda? i remeber u


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahahha didnt u used to have the avitar with da panda? i remeber u


I remember you too. And that's saying something.


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Call me.....


Maybe?? Haha


No1 Under 18


Spoiler







I hate working lower body and the older I get the more I don't care.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 29, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> If I was a chick I'd do me


I quite fancy your mate on the right! He's well cute!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Maybe?? Haha
> 
> 
> No1 Under 18
> ...


Do you use Jenny Craig?

And what's with you grabbing your dick? lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

i will take and post a pic of my cock and write w/e sunni wants me to so she knows its mine if she takes some naughty pix


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Do you use Jenny Craig?
> 
> And what's with you grabbing your dick? lol


he tryna get da chode to 3/4ths cocked so it dont look small


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

Id never post dirty photos


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol come find out...... bring nice shoes and a pocket full of money.... hope u wear 12.5 shoes


 I don't wear woman's shoes bra


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> Id never post dirty photos


dont you wanna da mule????


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Do you use Jenny Craig?
> 
> And what's with you grabbing your dick? lol


Jenny craig? Don't get it, sorry.

I'm not grabbing my dick, just pulling up my briefs to show off my chicken legs. My dicks lower than my hand


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

People like a little mystery in a woman


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

[email protected] shoes..... thats funny ........... i ment mens... think we both know this... show some tits or bounce!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

i wanna see what ur insides look like sunni


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Maybe?? Haha
> 
> 
> No1 Under 18
> ...


Are you gay? And that's not ment to be offensive or anything


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> Are you gay? And that's not Brent to be offensive or anything


Most gays like working lower body. ~giggling, ducking~ cn


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> Are you gay? And that's not ment to be offensive or anything



lol u just made my night..... lets get you some shoes.....


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> Are you gay? And that's not ment to be offensive or anything


Of course not, I'm just confident in my manhood. Gays are cool people.

I am married to an asian though which led me to ask and be disappointed.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Maybe?? Haha
> 
> 
> No1 Under 18
> ...


I'm old enough to be your unc... err.. baby sitter!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm old enough to be your unc... err.. baby sitter!


lol...... i know u had to stop at uncle..... its funny how we both noticed to was "touched"has a shorty hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni wtf is up mamaz??????? lets get togather and smoke... i got plenty...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Of course not, I'm just confident in my manhood. Gays are cool people.
> 
> I am married to an asian though which led me to ask and be disappointed.


Do you model? 

I always thought it was funny when dudes that work in an office or something get all extremely buff.... CHILL YOU'RE GONNA BREAK THE PENCIL!!


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Of course not, I'm just confident in my manhood. Gays are cool people.
> 
> I am married to an asian though which led me to ask and be disappointed.


Awe you're maried! Cuteee I can't wait one day


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Do you model?
> 
> I always thought it was funny when dudes that work in an office or something get all extremely buff.... CHILL YOU'RE GONNA BREAK THE PENCIL!!


Only in the bedroom.



sunni said:


> Awe you're maried! Cuteee I can't wait one day


Wait until you're like 72.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

i dont gotta be all cut up like u ken dog..... i dont work out at all.. all i do is smoke weed, make money, fuck broads, snort coke, and pack guns... ill fuck ur lil ass up hommie..... str8 take ur car, chain, shoes, and ya wife fromya.. i usually keep my head bald.... but i had to make a quick move real quick that it would have been better for me to look "white" so i grew out my hair and shaved my go-t lol


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Only in the bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until you're like 72.


I was thinking more like 25?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> I was thinking more like 25?


You look like a naughty 17 year old.


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You look like a naughty 17 year old.


Lol im,23......


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i dont gotta be all cut up like u ken dog..... i dont work out at all.. all i do is smoke weed, make money, fuck broads, snort coke, and pack guns... ill fuck ur lil ass up hommie..... str8 take ur car, chain, shoes, and ya wife fromya.. i usually keep my head bald.... but i had to make a quick move real quick that it would have been better for me to look "white" so i grew out my hair and shaved my go-t lol


Chill your scary ass out. You're a fuckin buzz killer. Don't know how many times I gotta tell you that I don't care about the details of your life. One things for certain though you wouldn't do any of that bs to me. Not into arguing constantly like a kid that was deprived of attention in Highschool. I got mine, so shit like that bores me. Comprende?



sunni said:


> I was thinking more like 25?


WHAT? I thought you were like 32, haha. How old are you?


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Chill your scary ass out. You're a fuckin buzz killer. Don't know how many times I gotta tell you that I don't care about the details of your life. One things for certain though you wouldn't do any of that bs to me. Not into arguing constantly like a kid that was deprived of attention in Highschool. I got mine, so shit like that bores me. Comprende?
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? I thought you were like 32, haha. How old are you?


Do I look that old? Ouch you aged me by like ten years


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> Do I look that old? Ouch you aged me by like ten years


Just saw your age, so 2 years to find the one? Or for me to divorce??


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Chill your scary ass out. You're a fuckin buzz killer. Don't know how many times I gotta tell you that I don't care about the details of your life. One things for certain though you wouldn't do any of that bs to me. Not into arguing constantly like a kid that was deprived of attention in Highschool. I got mine, so shit like that bores me. Comprende?
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? I thought you were like 32, haha. How old are you?


i would crush dat soft skull..... then eat ur brains raw....... so maybe i could see wtf it was that u were thinking before u uped and said some stupid ass shit to me that caused da gorilla in me to snap!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> Do I look that old? Ouch you aged me by like ten years


u dont look a day over 17 years old.... id would hate to be ur father... beating up da boys off you with a stick i bet... i feel for him....


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Just saw your age, so 2 years to find the one? Or for me to divorce??


I know I'm running out of time rofl


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i would crush dat soft skull..... then eat ur brains raw....... so maybe i could see wtf it was that u were thinking before u uped and said some stupid ass shit to me that caused da gorilla in me to snap!


I think you took that scary part in the wrong way. Scary as in "I'm being attacked by a hairy weird guy." Because to me personally you're not. Just some ugly out of shape dude lol.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i would crush dat soft skull..... then eat ur brains raw....... so maybe i could see wtf it was that u were thinking before u uped and said some stupid ass shit to me that caused da gorilla in me to snap!


Back off, bitch. He's mine.


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u dont look a day over 17 years old.... id would hate to be ur father... beating up da boys off you with a stick i bet... i feel for him....


I don't talk to my dad and I never get hit on except on here lol but never in public or anything


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> I don't talk to my dad and I never get hit on except on here lol but never in public or anything


'
thats cuzz ur sooo fucking retardly hot none of the vic ass boys in canada have da nutts to even approach u.... and i dont blame them with there "you wanna catch a hockey game and drink labatt blue ey" asses... you need a slick talking chitown pimp in your life to sweep you off your feet with hi tounge in more ways then one and show u all da better thangs in life... while we smoke and get high and you giving some road head all up n down lake shore drive...


----------



## greenswag (Oct 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Back off, bitch. He's mine.


hey now judging by his pictures (nice btw) there's plenty to go around


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> I think you took that scary part in the wrong way. Scary as in "I'm being attacked by a hairy weird guy." Because to me personally you're not. Just some ugly out of shape dude lol.


y

lol damn thats cold..,,,lol and i just lost like 20 pounds when i was in cali... hahahahahaha with your flake ass... u look like lional ritchie and clay guidas love child....


----------



## greenswag (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> '
> thats cuzz ur sooo fucking retardly hot none of the vic ass boys in canada have da nutts to even approach u.... and i dont blame them with there "you wanna catch a hockey game and drink labatt blue ey" asses... you need a slick talking chitown pimp in your life to sweep you off your feet with hi tounge in more ways then one and show u all da better thangs in life... while we smoke and get high and you giving some road head all up n down lake shore drive...


I'm imagining and airplane crash landing "We're coming in too strong!", "there's no time, we have no choice!", "Pull up pull up!"


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> '
> thats cuzz ur sooo fucking retardly hot none of the vic ass boys in canada have da nutts to even approach u.... and i dont blame them with there "you wanna catch a hockey game and drink labatt blue ey" asses... you need a slick talking chitown pimp in your life to sweep you off your feet with hi tounge in more ways then one and show u all da better thangs in life... while we smoke and get high and you giving some road head all up n down lake shore drive...


I happen to like my beer and hockey games lol im canadian


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

and throw some richard simmons in there too lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

greenswag said:


> I'm imagining and airplane crash landing "We're coming in too strong!", "there's no time, we have no choice!", "Pull up pull up!"


lol its more like pull out pull out!!! too late!!!! heres 50 bux for the moring after pill......


----------



## greenswag (Oct 29, 2012)

This entire forum just makes me think of airplanes the whole time I'm on it [video=youtube;xlDXQdgx_QU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlDXQdgx_QU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## KenTheMan (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> y
> 
> lol damn thats cold..,,,lol and i just lost like 20 pounds when i was in cali... hahahahahaha with your flake ass... u look like lional ritchie and clay guidas love child....


Sorry bro you asked for it.



greenswag said:


> I'm imagining and airplane crash landing "We're coming in too strong!", "there's no time, we have no choice!", "Pull up pull up!"


I thought this a few pages back and thought the planes been bouncing off the ground since. But when you look like that you do whatever you gotta do I guess.

Glad I figured out the answer to my original question though.


----------



## greenswag (Oct 29, 2012)

nonuggets said:


> View attachment 2391236
> 
> me..


hmm, strip away stress in 30 seconds or less, must mean taking a hit of herb, and that's one thick magazine to hold 2976 tips! I pity the bastard that had to count them all, or did they not count them? Someone buy this issue and count the tips, we can sue for false advertising


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

im out this bitch with my ugly ass lol....


----------



## greenswag (Oct 29, 2012)

nonuggets said:


> View attachment 2391249 okay i lied..that first one wasn't me!


You trickster! You scoundrel! You hooligan! You dare LIE over the internet!? UNPRECEDENTED!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

hey bro, is that the sistene chapel? Is it cool? I'm going to italy in a couple weeks and trying to figure out what's worth seeing.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 29, 2012)

nonuggets said:


> i really really wanna see you naked...just sayin'


Watch out bud, she's all mine lol.. I will draw you a pretty picture of her that you can have though.


I suck at drawing though


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2012)

You drew the triangle part upside down.  cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2012)

&#9834;&#9835;&#9834;&#9835; The swamp is aliveeeeee... with the sound of flatulance. &#9834;&#9835;&#9834;&#9835;


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> &#9834;&#9835;&#9834;&#9835; The swamp is aliveeeeee... with the sound of flatulance. &#9834;&#9835;&#9834;&#9835;


ohhhhhh that stinks. cn


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 29, 2012)

nonuggets said:


> View attachment 2391254 one more....


Hhhhhmmm, is it really you this time huh? I know ur plants so lets see u with them!! Pics or it didn't happen!!



nonuggets said:


> i really really wanna see you naked...just sayin'


Ooohh, u dirty boy!! Haven't we seen enough of me already? 



nonuggets said:


> View attachment 2391249 okay i lied..that first one wasn't me!





Hepheastus420 said:


> Watch out bud, she's all mine lol.. I will draw you a pretty picture of her that you can have though.
> 
> View attachment 2391286
> I suck at drawing though


Looks like somebody doesn't like sharing! 

Loving me hair!! U know I'm much slimmer than her tho!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ohhhhhh that stinks. cn


Everyone's a critic.....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Everyone's a critic.....


It's just physics ... equal and opposite olfaction. cn


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 29, 2012)

nonuggets said:


> lmao...yeah it's me a promise. and no def haven't seen enough of you.


Ok ok, I'll see what I can do (heph permitting)!!! Do u prefer the front or the back ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> If I was a chick I'd do me


How old is that pup?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

Posted on my thread so my face was already blurred.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 29, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 2333855
> 
> Hi guys !! La Hada has stopped hiding!!
> 
> This is she!! And that's all you're getting!! (for now) prob seen it b4!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How old is that pup?


He's about 10 months now


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 29, 2012)

This is bad-ass, 623 pages and nobody is as good looking as I am! Rock on..


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> This is bad-ass, 623 pages and nobody is as good looking as I am! Rock on..


What do you look like?


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 29, 2012)

nonuggets said:


> i was in wally world today...a girl had her 7 week old blue pit in her cart. so cute.



Yea people always used to approach me when he was a pup to pet him and shit now 
People cross the street when they see him coming haha 




(when he was smaller)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn t u skinny has hell jo... i thought niggas from da south be eating good g...... u need some cornbread in ya diet..


I live off a fine Mediterranean diet my dear. Plus I may be 5'8 and 110 lbs but I'm quite sure I could roundhouse and drop kick you into November with my brown belt boy !!!! 



nonuggets said:


> lahadaextranjera said:
> 
> 
> > i'll take what i can get
> ...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 29, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I live off a fine Mediterranean diet my dear. Plus I may be 5'8 and 110 lbs but I'm quite sure I could roundhouse and drop kick you into November with my brown belt boy !!!!



pffff ...........that's only 2 days away 

also is your name sandy!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Oct 29, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I live off a fine Mediterranean diet my dear. Plus I may be 5'8 and 110 lbs but I'm quite sure I could roundhouse and drop kick you into November with my brown belt boy !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I think he was calling Tryna too skinny...


I think your sentence is off..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 29, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> pffff ...........that's only 2 days away
> 
> also is your name sandy!!!


It really is true!! I am named after a famous hurricane!! I could certainly work up a storm! ( Ssssshhh guys! )



RainbowBrite86 said:


> lahadaextranjera said:
> 
> 
> > I live off a fine Mediterranean diet my dear. Plus I may be 5'8 and 110 lbs but I'm quite sure I could roundhouse and drop kick you into November with my brown belt boy !!!!
> ...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 29, 2012)

nonuggets said:


> you can do whatever you want to me with those legs...


Dude, I'm sure she would.. _But_ they're wrapped around me at the moment


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> What do you look like?


Too sexy for my shirt.


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's me, Sorry I can't show my face... This is stupid enough...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 29, 2012)

nonuggets said:


> around your head i hope...thats where i want em wrapped


lol so do I.. I think me and her would both like that


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

tattle tales.... lololol...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2012)

My Mom was always the master fisherman.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

could she swin while she was drunk???^^^


----------



## theexpress (Oct 29, 2012)

is that even a bottle thats an old ass pic lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 29, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Here's me, Sorry I can't show my face... This is stupid enough...View attachment 2391515View attachment 2391516


That tool shirt IS pretty stupid...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Tool is awesome


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 29, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol so do I.. I think me and her would both like that



Oh baby !! You were great !! Has anyone ever told u how good you look with a moustache ?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 30, 2012)

sunni said:


> People like a little mystery in a woman


...by the time it's in, it's no mystery


----------



## kinetic (Oct 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i dont gotta be all cut up like u ken dog..... i dont work out at all.. all i do is smoke weed, make money, fuck broads, snort coke, and pack guns... ill fuck ur lil ass up hommie..... str8 take ur car, chain, shoes, and ya wife fromya.. i usually keep my head bald.... but i had to make a quick move real quick that it would have been better for me to look "white" so i grew out my hair and shaved my go-t lol


All that tuff shit and you still have sensitive teeth homie....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 30, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Mom was always the master fisherman.
> 
> View attachment 2391629


I love how you can barely see another cabin in the background.
Most of the lakes nowadays are over crowded or infested with shit. 
Cool pic


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

haha Skinny? i'm 5'9 180.. a lil muscle a lil piudge- sexy!!! heres my pup OJ this at 4 months.





both of em. imma Pit Man though. if you through my journals there are 2 litters and dozens of dogs i worked with over years.(mostly red lines ie: wilder,Hemphill etc)


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i dont gotta be all cut up like u ken dog..... i dont work out at all.. all i do is smoke weed, make money, fuck broads, snort coke, and pack guns... ill fuck ur lil ass up hommie..... str8 take ur car, chain, shoes, and ya wife fromya.. i usually keep my head bald.... but i had to make a quick move real quick that it would have been better for me to look "white" so i grew out my hair and shaved my go-t lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

kinetic said:


> All that tuff shit and you still have sensitive teeth homie....


Aint shit wrong wit da sensodyne. i got a back-up tube incase my colgate run out..


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha Skinny? i'm 5'9 180.. a lil muscle a lil piudge- sexy!!! heres my pup OJ this at 4 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking dogs. This chick I mess with got one that looks just like that smaller one 
This pic is a couple months old 








Both of mine.love pits


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking good. i just settled for my last dog for a while. i have had as much as 7 at a time. this year alone i have had 4 i think. but this is it 4 me. unless u see a solid red brindle, like my girl(rip).

few pics


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

View attachment 2392023View attachment 2392024View attachment 2392025View attachment 2392031


Had no idea some of these pics i uploaded on riu. i never use riu to upload.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

don't worry why i ain't lookin. this bitch scared the shit out of me before the pic, my heart was still goin full blast. everybody was in character .


----------



## grorite (Oct 30, 2012)

my last tour 4 days before getting shot in left thigh glad im done with that shit now

edit: ill put the pic back up just need to edit it just noticed it showed something it shouldn't


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

Much Respecto guy, awesome you got to work K-9's.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

all stereotypes are out the window when it comes to what a weed farmer/grower should look like.


----------



## grorite (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah you have no idea how much that dog got me through really is mans best friend


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

i believe you man. are you still military?


----------



## grorite (Oct 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i believe you man. are you still military?


nah been out the past 3 years


----------



## grorite (Oct 30, 2012)

still trying to get the pic back up i edited it and now it wont let me put it back up idk whats going on ill have to find another pic later that i dont have to edit


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey T. Is that dog munching on a little kitten in the second to last pic? Love all the dog pics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha, Jig thats a Shih tzu. shih tzu's and pit bulls, and a boston terrier in one pic.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

this blonde brendel is choice my nigga..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

i can see its game drive just by looking in its eyes/


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Oct 30, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> What page are you on medicine chief?


I can't show myself. I would be recognized.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 30, 2012)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> I can't show myself. I would be recognized.


Dad is that you?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

funnily enough the white dog was the alpha dog when i had them, he was soft. but really that says nothing to the game of a dog. i can't get into that convo though. would go on for days.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> funnily enough the white dog was the alpha dog when i had them, he was soft. but really that says nothing to the game of a dog. i can't get into that convo though. would go on for days.


i gt time joe.... what bloodline u working with? did i see some carver in there?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2012)

sunni said:


> wait you posted drgreenhorns sisters noods on here?


nah, that's not my sister!! lol he's just fucking around with me. I think he found those girls on craigslist


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

I only got one dog right now. i can't take in no more. Most of those dogs are "fosters" or dogs we were holding for people. I used to work and train around that tie before i moved. over the years
i have touched Hemphill/Wilder/Sitze/Saronas/Sorrel. All of those dogs are not gamebred. Some UKC, ABKC, and of course adba. i really wish i could get back into dogs like i was back home but with me planning on moving and shit i can't. and no good dogs in cali.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2012)

KenTheMan said:


> Again big titties I have no problem with. Skipping a lil more. How is it relevant to the thread drgreenhorn is a member and your posting pics of his sister naked on here?


 ... don't believe anything theexpress says, lol. that jo just be talking shit most of the time he funny as fuck sometimes though


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

and the blue litter was King Remy which i think is Razors Edge(bully) x Old Family blood from flametree, a expirement / accident. all pus were blue/black from a red dog. and there was "game" in there . Most of those puppies are housepets but two are hog dogs puttin in work year round now.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nah, that's not my sister!! lol he's just fucking around with me. I think he found those girls on craigslist



lmmfao....... its good to be back in da chi... even doe ur sister aint here with me.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00jcAFB7_pg&feature=related


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ... don't believe anything theexpress says, lol. that jo just be talking shit most of the time he funny as fuck sometimes though


dont even talk to dudes vic ass.... im trying to let it go


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

lol this vcat looking like john travoltas autistic son n shit loolol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

that stud got dowe syndrome or some shit g


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ... don't believe anything theexpress says, lol. that jo just be talking shit most of the time he funny as fuck sometimes though





theexpress said:


> i would crush dat soft skull..... then eat ur brains raw....... so maybe i could see wtf it was that u were thinking before u uped and said some stupid ass shit to me that caused da gorilla in me to snap!


I lmao at this one


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

I lmao at this entire thread.

I love you guys.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>


hahahahahahahahahahha eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee on my momma jo!!!!! im dieing laffing


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

^^^^^ hahahahahahhahahahahahahahah lmmfao!!!! i cant stop laffin


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol, me either. idk but soon as i seen his pic . that pic popped up in my head.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol, it because they making the same face,


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, me either. idk but soon as i seen his pic . that pic popped up in my head.


hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

get it how u live it baby boi.... boggie nights hahahahaha wildin da fuck out jo!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

dude said go head punk make my day!!!!!! lmmfao!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

"this is divine intervention" hahahahahaha.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha, u hit em on point chi. Travolta's illegitimate son.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Haha, u hit em on point chi. Travolta's illegitimate son.


on my momma thats travoltas and rosanne barr's illigimet kid


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>



lololol plus rep x a million


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

they even got da same booty chin n shit... lol


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


>


even my plants keep there hat broke off to da right.... we all folkks like a mug!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

that the left..


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2012)

Maybe it's from behind ... cn


----------



## theexpress (Oct 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that the left..


naw never that..... lol


----------



## kinetic (Oct 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Maybe it's from behind ... cn


Just the way you like it!!!
(I had to, it was just sitting there waiting to be pounced upon)


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

kinetic said:


> ...it was just sitting there waiting to be pounced upon)


kinda like your mom.






(i just had to too)


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Just the way you like it!!!
> (I had to, it was just sitting there waiting to be pounced upon)





jigfresh said:


> kinda like your mom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cn


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im out this bitch with my ugly ass lol....


 I know a midget that could be your twin... fo realz


----------



## dangledo (Oct 31, 2012)

internet gangsters lmao...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2012)

My Oukami Cosplay head 







And my markings


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 31, 2012)

And i ruined it for you  all that wor and preperation and i dragged you to my place instead  bad tip top!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> My Oukami Cosplay head


Kuroi, please indulge my ignorance.
What is done with a "Cosplay head"?
Honestly - I am clueless.


----------



## sunni (Oct 31, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kuroi, please indulge my ignorance.
> What is done with a "Cosplay head"?
> Honestly - I am clueless.


you wear it......on your head.


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 31, 2012)

Sunni, can I have your more?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> I know a midget that could be your twin... fo realz








u know da address... bring something bigger then an 7.62 cuzz im stopping those all day soldier boy... get fucked up then!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u know da address... bring something bigger then an 7.62 cuzz im stopping those all day soldier boy... get fucked up then!!!!


Just so you know that IBA you have will not stop a 7.62  without the ballistic plates and i dont think you got plates lol
and you can trust i would know! Been to the sand box more than once m8


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just so you know that IBA you have will not stop a 7.62  without the ballistic plates and i dont think you got plates lol
> and you can trust i would know! Been to the sand box more than once m8



i got the plates fool.. front... back...... sides........ this bitch is heavy has fuck!!!!! its official...... im looking to buy a new vest something in the way of silk.... its the wave of the future and super light weight.. i cant just be wearing an iot vest in da hood lol.. the bitch is heavy... so just so u know.. yes it will stop an ak round ... nice try...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

notice im hitting the chest plate in da pic.... lololol... u crack me up dog....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

also i dont have the iba... this is the newer iotv... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Improved_Outer_Tactical_Vest


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2012)

There the same thing lol and the sapper plates are good to 1 maybe two hits. If they work as intented!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

I can't even tell you how many times I've been shot at. Happens all the fucking time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I can't even tell you how many times I've been shot at. Happens all the fucking time.


Really? Sounds like you should move.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> There the same thing lol and the sapper plates are good to 1 maybe two hits. If they work as intented!



there about the same has indica and sativa.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> there about the same has indica and sativa.....


Like you would know! You done any service time? Guess not if you had you would know 
what protects you is the plates and there the same nomatter what style vest you wear.
plates are universal from vest to vest.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I see another fine thread getting ruined cause everyone thinks they got the biggest balls, but what do you expect from a bunch of kids.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't know about EVERYONE. Seems like it's say 1, maybe 2 people. But seems a lot closet to 1 than Everyone.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 2, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Well I see another fine thread getting ruined cause everyone thinks they got the biggest balls, but what do you expect from a bunch of kids.


Will this guy join already so all this shit can be settled already ........Damn


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

you know you have a big set, when you gotta carry around a milk crate to set them on when you sit down.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 2, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Will this guy join already so all this shit can be settled already ........Damn


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 2, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Will this guy join already so all this shit can be settled already ........Damn



I've never wanted to be a milk crate before - until now !


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've never wanted to be a milk crate before - until now !


That's just nuts.  cn


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

the reason my dr gave me a prop 215 rec...








he told me ur da ideal candidate for mmj slapped me a high five then took my 6o bux...lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the reason my dr gave me a prop 215 rec...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot to color them balls blue


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2012)

nonuggets said:


> one time i was in the locker room at my gym....this dude was walking around naked...his dick was down to his knees and as thick as my forearm. i did a double take, unintentionally. it literally had to have been impossible for him to have sex. good thing my dick is only as thick as a cucumber and 15 inches long!


You found the stable. cn


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you forgot to color them balls blue


teee hee hee.... i gets pussy......


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> nigga u dont see the sweat on my face... it gets hot in the desert... 109 that day.... and i swear the sun was soo close i could whack it with a broom....


Looks like the area where I grew up in Southern NM, West Texas.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 2, 2012)

nonuggets said:


> good thing my dick is only as thick as a cucumber and 15 inches long!


You monster!!

Please don't hurt me!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2012)

fresh 2 deff..........


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2012)

im talkin bout frsh to deff to da fullest!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> fresh 2 deff..........





theexpress said:


> im talkin bout frsh to deff to da fullest!!!!!


bwahahahahaha!!! wtf?!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2012)

Your tie is loose and your top button is undone..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 3, 2012)

you look like you lost some mad weight in those pics chi


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 3, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Looks like the area where I grew up in Southern NM, West Texas.


Yall are telling on yourselves.I will be very careful bcuz the police are on these forums,believe that,that's how a certain somebody got caught not too long ago,but I won't say any names.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Yall are telling on yourselves.I will be very careful bcuz the police are on these forums,believe that,that's how a certain somebody got caught not too long ago,but I won't say any names.


Lol, we are all aware that cops wander these forums these forums. What do you take us for?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, we are all aware that cops wander these forums these forums. What do you take us for?


ice cream. I can hope, no? cn


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Your tie is loose and your top button is undone..


ima fix it before i hit da club yall get da idea... da h3 ready to go


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

I want Ice Cream!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2012)

i make it look ez.. but it aint ez being greazy....


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Lol, we are all aware that cops wander these forums these forums. What do you take us for?


https://www.rollitup.org/groups/club-600-members-lounge-d2582-fdd.html


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2012)

Okay. But you can only spend $1 so chose wisely.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/groups/club-600-members-lounge-d2582-fdd.html


Erm. Yawn? We are all VERY aware of these happenings, they are not new news. In the same way we are VERY aware of the notion of cops reading and posting on the forums...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you look like you lost some mad weight in those pics chi


cocaine diet my dude.. eatin alotta pussy too.. zero caleries or choesteral


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/groups/club-600-members-lounge-d2582-fdd.html



wow!! there is A LOT of misinformation going on there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> wow!! there is A LOT of misinformation going on there.


I don't think that would be a recent development.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

I personally had no idea! 

I wonder why the cops haven't busted the rest of us in the 10 months since then?


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2012)

once again police and feds have better things to do then go search the 400 thousand plus members on this site and any other marijuanna site. 

seriously. think about it!
you can always just say "oh i was just trying to be cool i was lying"

yo FDD your address is on that club ..info


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> once again police and feds have better things to do then go search the 400 thousand plus members on this site and any other marijuanna site.
> 
> seriously. think about it!
> you can always just say "oh i was just trying to be cool i was lying"


Say what you will, i recall a couple of users who got busted and the evidence against them included RIU posts.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Say what you will, i recall a couple of users who got busted and the evidence against them included RIU posts.


That evidence is typically (in the US at least) gathered "after the fact" when they seize your computer during a bust.


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Say what you will, i recall a couple of users who got busted and the evidence against them included RIU posts.


I just don't see it happening on a regular basis, its one thing if police bust someone without RIU then go to court then they bring out ya know pictures on their computer of them and pot and they can identify ect buti dont see feds and police sitting here trying to find every active member. I think and would hope they have better thigns to do


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

So when you guys say cops, do you mean local police? You really think they have the resources to have an officer sitting on a computer all day looking at the internet? Don't you think it would be tough for them to sort through everyone on here to find someone in their jurisdiction. Talk about a needle in a haystack.

Are these DEA officers hanging out on RIU? CIA? Interpol? Who exactly scours grow sites for people to bust? I'm curious at the theories.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> I just don't see it happening on a regular basis, its one thing if police bust someone without RIU then go to court then they bring out ya know pictures on their computer of them and pot and they can identify ect buti dont see feds and police sitting here trying to find every active member. I think and would hope they have better thigns to do


No, they do not find every active members, but they do run around looking for folk bragging about their big grows. But the folk who were busted, form what i recall the evidence was not obtained post-arrest, it was the posts which aided in the signing of the warrant.

And jigfresh, by cops, i mean anyone with that form of authority, be it the police, or any form of government looking at stopping the nasty law breakers.

And you do know that they do not nesecarilly have to have people scouring grow sites, it would be piss easy for them to write a program to search for key phrases etc which in turn then alerts a human being to look into it. On a larger scale, look at GCHQ in the UK, they have software and whatnot recording all emails, texts, phone calls etc, just mention the word bomb in an email and the email get's flagged for attention. Very easy to assign a computer to also look out for certain phrases such as "100 plants" as a random exmaple.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 3, 2012)

if u dont wanna get busted use tor or something like that... and never keep drugs on u....... its that ez....


----------



## KenTheMan (Nov 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> wow!! there is A LOT of misinformation going on there.


Can you give us more info. on what happened?



jigfresh said:


> I personally had no idea!
> 
> I wonder why the cops haven't busted the rest of us in the 10 months since then?


If you're not doing anything illegal you don't have anything to worry about, however if you are and your posting pic's of yourself that's pretty fucking stupid. Obviously they check into forums etc. but think about what would make them sift through stuff? Obviously a member from here or another website tipped them off.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 3, 2012)

I've had more than one person tell me,a certain someone was caught through this site and started singing high notes,but if your legal it's all good,if your illegal,posting pics,and giving hints of where you are located,then you should worry.


----------



## KenTheMan (Nov 3, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I've had more than one person tell me,a certain someone was caught through this site and started singing high notes,but if your legal it's all good,if your illegal,posting pics,and giving hints of where you are located,then you should worry.


Can't tell you how big of a relief it's been not to be paranoid about this kind of stuff. When I used this forum previously the risk just wasn't worth it, if you have anything at risk you should and have every right to be cautious/paranoid.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 4, 2012)

post on threads, dont start them....


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 4, 2012)

*lil Wayne voice* "look me in my face , I ain't got no worries"


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Yall are telling on yourselves.I will be very careful bcuz the police are on these forums,believe that,that's how a certain somebody got caught not too long ago,but I won't say any names.


That certain someone got busted when he got greedy. I can say what ever I want about Pot I'm legal. 
I have been contacted about doing deals with someone thats going to "be in my area soon".
My response was and is still the same. I don't sell my weed, I don't charge people for it either,
If some one I know needs some and they have a valid card I'll send you home with enough to get you
thru. I don't have alot but I do share what I have.
If you grow for profit youre breaking the law no matter how you state it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 4, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> If you grow for profit youre breaking the law no matter how you state it.




[video=youtube;RATEoDH9WiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RATEoDH9WiY[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 4, 2012)

If you grow anywhere in us period you are breaking federal law.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 4, 2012)

If you Jaywalk, you're breaking the law.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2012)

I hope I don't get all grouchy when i'm old.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 4, 2012)

It's sad, but they can and will bust you over almost anything these days  it's all about money for them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> That certain someone got busted when he got greedy. I can say what ever I want about Pot I'm legal.
> I have been contacted about doing deals with someone thats going to "be in my area soon".
> My response was and is still the same. I don't sell my weed, I don't charge people for it either,
> If some one I know needs some and they have a valid card I'll send you home with enough to get you
> ...


if you're out there supplying everyone with free weed why are there so many people who still need weed? you say "enough to get them thru". what about the rest of the time? 

i understand your sense of entitlement simply because you have a med card, but some people aren't so lucky to live in such compassionate areas. should they suffer simply because their local laws aren't as lenient? what makes one person better than another?

have you never in your life paid for weed? has there ever been a time in your life where you smoked weed without having your med card? 

if a person smokes/consumes 3 - 5 pounds personally over the course of a year are you willing to supply that to them at no cost? how many people are you willing to help with their needs? 

i got in trouble for "caring". greed was NEVER a part of any of it.

if you are smoking pot ANYWHERE within the united states YOU are breaking federal. i'm sure you're well aware of this though.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> if you're out there supplying everyone with free weed why are there so many people who still need weed? you say "enough to get them thru". what about the rest of the time?
> 
> i understand your sense of entitlement simply because you have a med card, but some people aren't so lucky to live in such compassionate areas. should they suffer simply because their local laws aren't as lenient? what makes one person better than another?
> 
> ...


lol u got in trouble for selling waaaaaaaay over priced outdoor to college kids lolololol.... greed had no part in this huh.....


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## rainman36 (Nov 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>


Are you flexible?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> if you're out there supplying everyone with free weed why are there so many people who still need weed? you say "enough to get them thru". what about the rest of the time?
> 
> i understand your sense of entitlement simply because you have a med card, but some people aren't so lucky to live in such compassionate areas. should they suffer simply because their local laws aren't as lenient? what makes one person better than another?
> 
> ...


So you was just making things right by selling weed across state lines? 
Come find a friend of mine WITH A CARD thats in need of weed.
I didn't cross state lines I didn't try to SELL to someone I just met.
I've spent time in jail for dope, and I have been smoking weed longer than you've walked this earth and been persecuted for it.
I don't just keep handing it out without asking them why not grow their own. 
"i got in trouble for "caring" is a copout and you know it...
I laughed my assoff everyday in prison hearing kids cry cause they didn't do anything wrong your about to find that out.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 4, 2012)

If you was real,you would have got your little time and took it.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol u got in trouble for selling waaaaaaaay over priced outdoor to college kids lolololol.... greed had no part in this huh.....


and who exactly is ending up with boxes of vacuum sealed bud that you're putting out there bro? just sayin'.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 4, 2012)

Soo... Am I the only one here without a card?


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Soo... Am I the only one here without a card?


yup .......


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>




Dang...........


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> So you was just making things right by selling weed across state lines?
> Come find a friend of mine WITH A CARD thats in need of weed.
> I didn't cross state lines I didn't try to SELL to someone I just met.
> I've spent time in jail for dope, and I have been smoking weed longer than you've walked this earth and been persecuted for it.
> ...


i knew the people i was working with for 2 years. i accept full responsibility for what i did. claiming you "distribute weed" for "medical purposes", whether you sell it or simply give it away is the real cop-out. i have cried about nothing. i tried to help people who had a need to be filled. in doing so i stepped out of line. i have no issues with what happened to me. others sure seem to though. 

marijuana is a schedule 1 drug. you are in violation of federal law. i hope your luck never runs out. i would never laugh at anyone in prison over a marijuana charge. i guess i'm just not as good a person as you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> If you was real,you would have got your little time and took it.


i got 34 months. i report to prison Jan 22. i assume you were directing that to me. i hope that's real enough for you.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> View attachment 2398892
> 
> Dang...........


Hehehe, so long as you're just looking, no way i could blame you for that. Those lovely curves belong to, well, ME!  Luckiest man alive


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 4, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Hehehe, so long as you're just looking, no way i could blame you for that. Those lovely curves belong to, well, ME!  Luckiest man alive


lol sorry man.. In a way, it's a compliment to you too. Good job!!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2012)

You're so weird, hiphopanonymous


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2012)

Not that weird is bad...I prefer to be in the company of oddballs.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 4, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> You're so weird, hiphopanonymous


That's probably one of the nicest things you've said to me..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Soo... Am I the only one here without a card?


Nope - but my state allows me to have it regardless of cards.
But again, that's state.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> ]*i got 34 months. i report to prison Jan 22.*[/I] i assume you were directing that to me. i hope that's real enough for you.


Under a government which imprisons any unjustly, the true place for a just man is also a prison.
Thoreau

Books help!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 4, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope - but my state allows me to have it regardless of cards.
> But again, that's state.


Lucky.. Life's unfair. I didn't choose this state, so I'm gonna keep being a menace to society lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Under a government which imprisons any unjustly, the true place for a just man is also a prison.
> Thoreau
> 
> Books help!


thanks. 

books really do help. i've already done 4 months while awaiting sentencing. i would sleep for 16 hours a day and read the rest of the time. reading really does help to keep a clear head. i can read a new book about every 3 days.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i got 34 months. i report to prison Jan 22. i assume you were directing that to me. i hope that's real enough for you.


What about your other friends,how much time did they get?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Books help!


Agreed, but if you want someone (whom is incarcerated here at least) to have a book it has to be shipped from a book company.
You can't just toss some in a box anymore.
Sucks, but given an address & a reading list I'll help.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Lucky.. Life's unfair. I didn't choose this state, so I'm gonna keep being a menace to society lol.


that's the part i always felt bad about. why do i get special privileges simply because i live in a different state then another person? peoples needs are still the same. i never did gain that sense of "entitlement" that so many "legal" growers have. i simply did what i did and did my best to share with those in need. i knew it was wrong, i just had a hard time accepting that fact.

i really shouldn't even be discussing this at this time. it's hard not to though.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> thanks.
> 
> books really do help. i've already done 4 months while awaiting sentencing. i would sleep for 16 hours a day and read the rest of the time. reading really does help to keep a clear head. i can read a new book about every 3 days.


Good luck man.. Wish I could give you better advice.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> What about your other friends,how much time did they get?


from what i understand, 8 months.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 4, 2012)

Anytime FD...keeping a journal helps also

I'll keep one lit for ya 

P.S watch your 6


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> that's the part i always felt bad about. why do i get special privileges simply because i live in a different state then another person? peoples needs are still the same. i never did gain that sense of "entitlement" that so many "legal" growers have. i simply did what i did and did my best to share with those in need. i knew it was wrong, i just had a hard time accepting that fact.
> 
> i really shouldn't even be discussing this at this time. it's hard not to though.



I've had 3 knee surgery's on my right knee & 1 surgery on my left knee. Same problem in both knees but they tried to fix my right knee first which failed 2 times, so when my other knee gave out they just gave up on fixing it. I qualify for opiates but i cant get mmj ..............Its a little fucked up because i got addicted to the pills so now i refuse to take them. I honestly don't need the pills i can function better without them

just trying to point out that instead of using mmj for mild pain they prescribe something that will cause self destruction.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Are you flexible?


Well, err, you judge that arabesque/attitude. If you are asking If I can get my leg higher, the answer is yes.

But the one who gets their leg over is Tip Top <3


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Well, err, you judge that arabesque/attitude. If you are asking If I can get my leg higher, the answer is yes.
> 
> But the one who gets their leg over is Tip Top <3



you're getting worse with your on-line love affair than Crypt and April lol. enough already! .


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> you're getting worse with your on-line love affair than Crypt and April lol. enough already! .


We're a real world couple


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Not that weird is bad...I prefer to be in the company of oddballs.


There's something to be said for being the ball that evens the count in the bag. cn


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey guys I haven't been around in a few months cause I moved and had to build a new comp but its been a crazy summer, spent most of it working getting in shape and raving

this is after 3 days at electric zoo 

View attachment 2399292


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 4, 2012)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Hey guys I haven't been around in a few months cause I moved and had to build a new comp but its been a crazy summer, spent most of it working getting in shape and raving
> 
> this is after 3 days at electric zoo
> 
> View attachment 2399292


You love Aruba? What did you do with Natalie?






I used to have abs like that. Now they just look like this:


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You love Aruba?


I think he loves ABBA.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I think he loves ABBA.


You're reading it the wrong way. It's backwards. It says I love Aruba.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 4, 2012)

I got those abs from dancing at zoo, 12 hours each day for 3 days I lost like 10 lbs of fat and worked my core like crazy

granted I was rolling face all 3 days and candy flipped on day 3


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2012)

I like ABBA better. He should too. I mean he loves dancing so much.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


>


Man, that's blade runner shit right there.
Cool.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 4, 2012)

haha oh i didnt even realize, thats my friends laptop not mine she went to aruba this summer for a festival


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Nov 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol u got in trouble for selling waaaaaaaay over priced outdoor to college kids lolololol.... greed had no part in this huh.....


your a fucking douche bag. talking shit to someone thats about to go do time for a crime 95% of us here are guilty of committing at some point in our lives. thats cold.. 30+months is a long time, your a hero fdd hang in there


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol u got in trouble for selling waaaaaaaay over priced outdoor to college kids lolololol.... greed had no part in this huh.....


This coming from a person that sells and uses eveything under the sun lol pathetic!!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 5, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> We're a real world couple


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 5, 2012)

rainman36 said:


>


LOLOLOL Have I just been wrapped up in red tape? Woo, I've never been the taken girl before; crushing people's dreams aside, it's kind of cool. 

That sounded wrong -_-


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 5, 2012)

im confused, are you guys actually going out in real life or is this an e romance?

hey kuroi how are you its been a while


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2012)

Perfextionist420 said:


> im confused, are you guys actually going out in real life or is this an e romance?
> 
> hey kuroi how are you its been a while


theyre actually going out



bowlfullofbliss said:


> you're getting worse with your on-line love affair than Crypt and April lol. enough already! .



if only you knew enough not to bring that up BUT i will still silently giggle


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 5, 2012)

sunni said:


> theyre actually going out


oh good for them  its cool they were able to connect especially outside the us, i figured most of us besides the california and mi scene on this site were pretty scattered


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2012)

We're both from the England, technically we are scattered, given that we live on other sides of the country, but well, you know how big England is  So we're only a couple of hours apart. still further than i'd like though, but such is life, once she's through with uni and my skill set is at my desired level, things can move forward from there


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 5, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> We're both from the England, technically we are scattered, given that we live on other sides of the country, but well, you know how big England is  So we're only a couple of hours apart. still further than i'd like though, but such is life, once she's through with uni and my skill set is at my desired level, things can move forward from there


awww so cute lol  you're lucky shes over there with you man its a big pond otherwise you'd have competition


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm only about 2 hours from you Sunni


----------



## sunni (Nov 5, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> i'm only about 2 hours from you sunni  :d


o rly?..........


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 5, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> I'm only about 2 hours from you Sunni


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 5, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


>


It's the teacup that makes this so chilling. ::shudder::


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> It's the teacup that makes this so chilling. ::shudder::



yea lol,

sorry who ever posted that its just a cheap shot, the first thought while reading that was a girl giving an awkward smile back.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> We're both from the England, technically we are scattered, given that we live on other sides of the country, but well, you know how big England is  So we're only a couple of hours apart. still further than i'd like though, but such is life, once she's through with uni and my skill set is at my desired level, things can move forward from there


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 5, 2012)

rainman36 said:


>


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 5, 2012)

sunni said:


> o rly?..........


Well maybe 3


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 5, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


>



HAHA funny shit right there... I bet I have better luck than that dude tho..


----------



## KenTheMan (Nov 5, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> if you're out there supplying everyone with free weed why are there so many people who still need weed? you say "enough to get them thru". what about the rest of the time?
> 
> if you are smoking pot ANYWHERE within the united states YOU are breaking federal. i'm sure you're well aware of this though.


What force made you responsible for all these helpless people in these states that haven't deemed it legal? Come on man anyone that has anything to do with $$$ can see what's up here. You're talking to people that have gone through or seen the same shit out here probably more and you come up with this? I guess if I had just been jailfucked and everything else that's coming to you I'd be praising angels as well. Prisons nowhere near as bad, guarantee your attitude will change when you get out. Don't let shit like this fuck with your head too much and forget who you are though .

How old are you? Give some tips on what not to do on your bow out, like don't sell to random assholes in other states that aren't legal?


----------



## A.D.H.D (Nov 5, 2012)

This is me. Standing on top of a mountain and shit with flip flops on.

View attachment 2400079

And here I am cheesing it up.

View attachment 2400081


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2012)

A.D.H.D said:


> This is me. View attachment 2400081


What the heck are you doing in my living room ? 

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## A.D.H.D (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you! I was hoping you wouldn't mind that I used your living room.

Probably should have fixed the red-eye so my eyes aren't as red as Satan's dick but oh well.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 5, 2012)

A.D.H.D said:


> This is me. Standing on top of a mountain and shit with flip flops on.
> 
> View attachment 2400079
> 
> ...



looking at first picture... not sure if fat or just windy....


haha im just messin around welcome to riu


----------



## A.D.H.D (Nov 5, 2012)

Perfextionist420 said:


> looking at first picture... not sure if fat or just windy....
> 
> 
> haha im just messin around welcome to riu


That made me LOL, it was pretty damn windy.

Thank ya


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 5, 2012)

A.D.H.D said:


> This is me. Standing on top of a mountain and shit with flip flops on.
> 
> View attachment 2400079
> 
> ...


Welcome to the asylum. Have you seen my meds??


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Welcome to the asylum. Have you seen my meds??


Found em !
You left them over at theexpress's mom's house.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>


Damn Fdd, that is akin to having a pic of your mother in law on the dresser.
A definite De-boner.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 5, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>


Stop fooling these people.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 5, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Stop fooling these people.


Do you know what really went down ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Stop fooling these people.




your accusation holds no merit.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 5, 2012)

Birds of a feather flock together,yall are just alike.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2012)

And a rolling stone gathers no moss.

Point ?


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 5, 2012)

Accusing people of snitching isn't something you do where I'm from unless YOU know or heard first hand from the person he allegedly snitched on. I been here since '10 and I don't know all of what went down. 

So unless you know what went down you're just gossiping 
That's what bitches do...and that's that shit I don't like


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 5, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Accusing people of snitching isn't something you do where I'm from unless YOU know or heard first hand from the person he allegedly snitched on. I been here since '10 and I don't know all of what went down.
> 
> So unless you know what went down you're just gossiping
> That's what bitches do...and that's that shit I don't like


Get off of his dick.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2012)

it's funny the people who are accusing me of being a snitch are the same people going around running their mouths. hmmmmm. i ain't saying nothin'.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 5, 2012)

Let's see that paperwork!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Let's see that paperwork!!



right after we see those text messages.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 5, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Stop fooling these people.


are YOU a cop?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 6, 2012)

so are you a cop rainman


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2012)

Luda - now there is an unbiased source.
How many times has he been booted from here for threatening people ?
He's a POS & we both know it, but you have his phone # ? Wow !

Really man, answer the question.
You a cop?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2012)

Luda is your friend? GTFO this forums in that case.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like kaendar went under cover


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Accusing people of snitching isn't something you do where I'm from unless YOU know or heard first hand from the person he allegedly snitched on.
> 
> So unless you know what went down you're just gossiping
> That's what bitches do...and that's that shit I don't like


We have a very similar view. I have a feeling only one of us here was in that interview room. And anyone else running their mouth is a little bitch.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 6, 2012)

whole forum full of donnie brasco's


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;v8wJt59Q6So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8wJt59Q6So[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 7, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> whole forum full of donnie brasco's


then why are you still here?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 7, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> whole forum full of donnie brasco's


Says Joe Pistone.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 7, 2012)

Who is luda? Ive been gone a few months


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 7, 2012)

I've talked to kmk about the whole situation and a few others have talked to him too, kmk's girl has also talked to Rollie now they did not get as much time because they had less evidence on them. This whole situation sucks and I wish all 3 of you didn't have to do any time . But yes I have been in constant contact with kmk one way or another through out this whole thing and would never lie about what I know, just was trying to protect my friends


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 7, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Let's see that paperwork!!



*r
u
a
cop?*


----------



## zhn0k (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 7, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so you are a cop rainman


Just sayin


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I've talked to kmk about the whole situation and a few others have talked to him too, kmk's girl has also talked to Rollie now they did not get as much time because they had less evidence on them. This whole situation sucks and I wish all 3 of you didn't have to do any time . But yes I have been in constant contact with kmk one way or another through out this whole thing and would never lie about what I know, just was trying to protect my friends


What I'm getting tired of is people spouting shit about this when they have no idea what went down. There isn't much love lost between me and fdd but I don't believe for a second he implicated anyone else. I'm fucking furious that three people are going to spend time in prison because of draconian racist unjust laws. What this is doing to their lives and the lives of their family is the true crime. I just hope and pray that we can finally legalize nationwide and provide amnesty for people forced into the for-profit prison system over a victimless crime.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2012)

thanks for that Carne, always good to end a subject on some real talk.


okay. so now that we got the story straight and everybody got it off their chest, can we move on now and get back to the main topic of the damn thread? thank you


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ya I have already told fdd I was praying for them all. It sucks to be punished for a plant God gave all of us to use, I did also tell him I was sorry for any Mis information I may have gotten, I don't want any of them going away, I just know what has been told by kmk and I never meant to hurt anyone or upset anyone just have always been close to him, he helped me start my first thread. I too hope it will all be legal one day, I will continue to pray for all 3 of you and sorry once again fdd and anyone else that just thinks I am a trouble maker.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 8, 2012)

it's going around


----------



## SFguy (Nov 8, 2012)

View attachment 2238392 back on track man.. WHERES SF GUY??


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2012)

SFguy said:


> View attachment 2238392 back on track man.. WHERES SF GUY??


Back of the boat ?


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't have a picture to post. Can I just post other sensitive information then use my mug shot?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 8, 2012)

guy incognito said:


> I don't have a picture to post. Can I just post other sensitive information then use my mug shot?


You can do whatever you like. That's one of the great things about personal choice. If you're not happy posting something that can be linked to you, don't, if others are happy to do so, then they will, as has been shown. Big wow.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## rainman36 (Nov 8, 2012)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 8, 2012)

rainman36 said:


>


you should be banned for spreading that stupid gif everywhere you go Kaendar


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 8, 2012)

Doesn't attempt to deny anything


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 8, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Doesn't attempt to deny anything


I trust that you all are claiming I'm kaendar is this correct??,bcuz I can name about 10 other members that were thaught to be this same character,and I said it over and over before,that I'm not him/her.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 8, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I trust that you all are claiming I'm kaendar is this correct??,bcuz I can name about 10 other members that were thaught to be this same character,and I said it over and over before,that I'm not him/her.


zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 8, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> zzzzzzzzzzz


Yep! take ur lame ass to sleep.


----------



## SFguy (Nov 8, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Yep! take ur lame ass to sleep.



12345678910


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 8, 2012)

SFguy said:


> View attachment 240341912345678910


You look just like your mother in this one,specially from the side.


----------



## SFguy (Nov 8, 2012)

Hardee har that jokes older than the dust in your moms flap


----------



## meds215 (Nov 19, 2012)

Finally made it through the whole thread. What the hell happened to dankdalia, that girl was smokin!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2012)

meds215 said:


> Finally made it through the whole thread. What the hell happened to dankdalia, that girl was smokin!


you read the whole thread? damn!


----------



## D3monic (Nov 19, 2012)

Just for u. Me all scruffy on the road


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 19, 2012)

D3monic said:


>


----------



## D3monic (Nov 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Close minus the butt chin.


----------



## meds215 (Nov 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you read the whole thread? damn!


Hahaha, thank you thank you. It took a few days, but naw I didn't read every word, btw you guys talk too much in a picture thread lmao


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 19, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Just for u. Me all scruffy on the road


 all scruffy?? jesus, you should take a look at me face after a few days away from a blade, like now... not being mean, just saying that's far from scruffy ime..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 19, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> you should be banned for spreading that stupid gif everywhere you go Kaendar


 i've pointed this out in the past, but look at the join dates of rainman and kaendar.. rainman joined the site long before our boy kaendar ever did.. that would be pretty smart of kaendar to know he was going to be a fail under that username, so he'd thought he'd start off under a different user name for back up, and well, we all know kaendar just wasn't that smart..


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm not fussed by the allegations of him being kaender. He's affiliated with luda so that is enough for me to have him on the ignore list.


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Just for u. Me all scruffy on the road



lies no one that hot is on riu


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 19, 2012)

sunni said:


> lies no one that hot is on riu


Wanna bet?


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Wanna bet?


yuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Nov 19, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> thanks. I am a bit of a cougar but ... age aint nothin but a number but so is 'age difference'. besides I'm all stocked up on cougar cubs. thanks


Allow me to translate out of internet speak to English.

I weigh 360 lbs, and life has been hard on my face. My head loosely resemble a possum that's been run over by an excavator. The internet is the most appropriate place to talk about my sex life. Besides, I keep quite a variety of caged animals to pleasure myself.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2012)

Ah, she of little faith. I am the image of male perfection. Something like that. Although according to our medical system i am malnourished and underweight :/ The missus claims i'm pretty though and she does seem to have a good sense of taste


----------



## D3monic (Nov 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> all scruffy?? jesus, you should take a look at me face after a few days away from a blade, like now... not being mean, just saying that's far from scruffy ime..


It's the Native American in me. That's the closet to a beard this 32 year old can grow.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 19, 2012)

sunni said:


> lies no one that hot is on riu


Pft.. not my fault you've ignored my flirting..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 19, 2012)

D3monic said:


> It's the Native American in me. That's the closet to a beard this 32 year old can grow.


 lol, i wish i was like that, i sooo hate shaving me face, such a pain in the ass, and considering i don't do it often, it makes it even more of a nightmare..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 19, 2012)

sunni said:


> lies no one that hot is on riu


 you're here aren't you sunni??


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i sooo hate shaving me face, such a pain in the ass(


I think you might be doing it wrong.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 19, 2012)

D3monic said:


> It's the Native American in me. That's the closet to a beard this 32 year old can grow.


Dude, I thought you were 19


----------



## D3monic (Nov 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dude, I thought you were 19


Thanks, small price to pay for my young looks is I feel 60 inside. Everyone says I have the soul of an old man and the bones of an even older one.


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 19, 2012)

I've been to Mendon a lot... never seen you there. You don't hang out with the stoner crowd, u a cop?


----------



## D3monic (Nov 19, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> I've been to Mendon a lot... never seen you there. You don't hang out with the stoner crowd, u a cop?


lol does mendon even have a stoner crowd... let alone a cop? Last I checked Mennonites didn't burn the devil herb. My grandparents live there. My dad grew up and went to school there. Only been there 3 times. I got family around the Kalamazoo and Three rivers area.


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 19, 2012)

Shit man Mendon has shit goin on... Must be that Round Up place or something drawing them in.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 19, 2012)

Last I was there all there was is tasty freeze and that little diner.


----------



## Urca (Nov 19, 2012)

dude you are fine fine fine fine! lol for being 32 you are doing awesome...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fuckin' panties dropping all across RIU for this guy, I can only imagine the PM's...

IMO, he's a good looking guy, but nothing to get your vag dripping over..


----------



## Urca (Nov 20, 2012)

because you arent a girl. he is fine. lol not like i would have a chance with someone like that but he is really handsome...
is that a hint of jealousy I detect curtis?
if I remember right, you weren't too hard on the eyes either


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 20, 2012)

Urca said:


> is that a hint of jealousy I detect curtis?


Dammit.. She's onto me.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey I didn't get nearly as much praise!


----------



## Urca (Nov 20, 2012)

lol well you know you are a handsome man, so is he. i dont get all bitchy when the other girls around here or in person are complimented. even when dudes pass me up to hit on my sister. you could learn from me


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

Haha...I take pride in the fact that my apppearance makes others avert their eyes...Whether out of disgust or embarassment, it's cool to be 'invisible' in public.

[video=youtube;p-ho9L4Jazw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-ho9L4Jazw[/video]


----------



## Urca (Nov 20, 2012)

^blatant lies. lol i have a feeling you are not ugly


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Urca said:


> lol well you know you are a handsome man, so is he. i dont get all bitchy when the other girls around here or in person are complimented. even when dudes pass me up to hit on my sister. you could learn from me


LOOK AT ME LOOK AT Me!!!


----------



## Urca (Nov 20, 2012)

haha well better put up another picture on here so we can all admire you and stroke your ego!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 20, 2012)

D3monic said:


> It's the Native American in me. That's the closet to a beard this 32 year old can grow.


you age like a fine wine. Totally no homo.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fuckin' panties dropping all across RIU for this guy, I can only imagine the PM's...IMO, he's a good looking guy, but nothing to get your vag dripping over..


Wtf... I didnt get a single pm... Not even from carne  Lol!!!! I'm cute in an awkward way. Very non typical physical features. I'm historically shy so only the aggressive chicks hook up with me. Dont worry. We can team up and run the club.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> you age like a fine wine. Totally no homo.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

Heres an older one with the exwife and one the chilluns.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 20, 2012)

I never get hit on. I look like, once again, a bag of smashed ass.Get at me, dudes.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

Mmm mashed ass


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 20, 2012)

You want that smashed ass, don't you?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fuckin' panties dropping all across RIU for this guy, I can only imagine the PM's...IMO, he's a good looking guy, but nothing to get your vag dripping over..


I only seen 2 panties drop. you're stretching the truth there a bit. lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 20, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I never get hit on. I look like, once again, a bag of smashed ass.Get at me, dudes.


 Oh you have a kid..../jumps out window to escape.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Mmm mashed ass


Gotta make it with a splash of double cream. 

Ok, too far.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I only seen 2 panties drop. you're stretching the truth there a bit. lol


3 if yyou count yours....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2012)

did I just hear a queef???.... nevermind, it was just theexpress posting.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did I just hear a queef???.... nevermind, it was just theexpress posting.


loooool..... ahhh my life.... ups and downs.... some days u get robbed for 8k... other days you make and keep 10k... tell kkday im good jo...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2012)

am I supposed to be impressed by that little stack? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

You have a stack of money, big wow :/ Am i supposed to be impressed or something?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You have a stack of money, big wow :/ Am i supposed to be impressed or something?


yesssss. you are..... its supposed to light a fire under your ass so you too can get pid like this.. lol....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

and i have several big stx of money.. lmao


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

I have 3 kids 3, 4.5 and 9.5 but they live with thier mothers. $700 a week n child support... Ouch


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> am I supposed to be impressed by that little stack? lol


naw thats only a lil 10k right there that aint shit


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yesssss. you are..... its supposed to light a fire under your ass so you too can get pid like this.. lol....


I have no desire for stacks of money, my life is quite complete without it. I'm wondering why you even bothered with that photo though, it is irrelevant to what is being talked about. Seems pretty darn childish. But right, money is everything to you in life, because yo gangstaaaa


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

it aint shit.... compared to next year....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have no desire for stacks of money, my life is quite complete without it. I'm wondering why you even bothered with that photo though, it is irrelevant to what is being talked about. Seems pretty darn childish. But right, money is everything to you in life, because yo gangstaaaa


see now u get it .....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> it aint shit.... compared to next year....


damn dude!! you murdered them elbows with the vacuum sealer! lol I would've hide those from the camera


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn dude!! you murdered them elbows with the vacuum sealer! lol I would've hide those from the camera


those all going for 34 and up................ tat jar u said that would never hold a pound is holding 18 ounces....... and it pulls apart just fine....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol Doc, look at the middle one left of the money.


----------



## Urca (Nov 20, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Heres an older one with the exwife and one the chilluns.


Beautiful child... different looking wife.... cough cough


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

good luck.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

dude your wife looks wrecked? how in the hell did you get trapped with that?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol Doc, look at the middle one left of the money.


they all 448............ lmmfao... shit some over......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> dude your wife looks wrecked? how in the hell did you get trapped with that?


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha thiss ngga bogus has hell


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol that on looks like you was playin ufc tryna triangle chocke the shit.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> good luck.


good luck on what? dont tell on me uncle....... lol that shit all spoken for anyway.... a few days old.. all that shit gone.... money put up in safety deposit boxes... yeah good luck


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol that on looks like you was playin ufc tryna triangle chocke the shit.


lol on da real i had to get it to fit inside what i was tryna put it inside.... i had to triangle choke it out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol, i figured that.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 20, 2012)

Urca said:


> Beautiful child... different looking wife.... cough cough


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Just for u. Me all scruffy on the road


hmmmmmmmmmmm









keep it 100 is this u???


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i figured that.


plus this fucking tweeker got me the wrong kind of vac sealer... only took smaller bags, didnt have anytime seal button... i had to let it do its thing till it sealed itself...


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> dude your wife looks wrecked? how in the hell did you get trapped with that?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

lol, we know who ran that relationship.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> plus this fucking tweeker got me the wrong kind of vac sealer... only took smaller bags, didnt have anytime seal button... i had to let it do its thing till it sealed itself...


 Put them in a turkey or ziplock bag* with a little air in them and then vacuum seal around it. It should keep the buds from being crushed.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2012)

damn! you guys are cruel. that's the mother of the dudes daughter. and his former lover


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't mind the child, i wont express my opinions on that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> good luck on what? dont tell on me uncle....... lol that shit all spoken for anyway.... a few days old.. all that shit gone.... money put up in safety deposit boxes... yeah good luck


I don't have to tell on you, you're doing a good enough job of telling on yourself.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


>


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Put them in a turkey or ziplock with a little air in them and then vacuum seal around it. It should keep the buds from being crushed.


no it wont... not when u ur not able to seal when u want.. ur supposed to hit the seal button after all air out and has soon has the plastic touches thenuggs


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> I don't have to tell on you, you're doing a good enough job of telling on yourself.


lmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao....... i move around waaaaay too much for what happend to u to happen to me.. u wont catch me were i lay my head at night with any weed or money.... unless im in cali....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

let them watch me from now till i go back to cali and start my co op.. i aint doing shit ileage... waste them tax dollars...


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

They certainly wasted them when they tried educating you...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> They certainly wasted them when they tried educating you...


I think it's just an act...I HAS to be, right?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> They certainly wasted them when they tried educating you...


fucking chicago public schools.... what can i say..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I think it's just an act...I HAS to be, right?


yessss just an act.... all the pictures are fake.. im just a figment of ur imagination... shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> loooool..... ahhh my life.... ups and downs.... some days u get robbed for 8k... other days you make and keep 10k... tell kkday im good jo...



No just gonna resist the urge.... fuck it dude wtf is going on that ur asking for this type of attention, stupid man, arrogant is just stupid. This one pic speaks loudly , maybe it's time to shut up and count ur lucky stars, or is ur life goal to be some dudes bitch?
Jesus enough of this "look at how cool I want to be but sadly am not B/S" WTF


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> No just gonna resist the urge.... fuck it dude wtf is going on that ur asking for this type of attention, stupid man, arrogant is just stupid. This one pic speaks loudly , maybe it's time to shut up and count ur lucky stars, or is ur life goal to be some dudes bitch?
> Jesus enough of this "look at how cool I want to be but sadly am not B/S" WTF


hahahahahaha like i said if there watching et them...... they wont find nothing.........


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yessss just an act.... all the pictures are fake.. im just a figment of ur imagination... shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



No, I was commenting more on your grammar skills, and your "thuggish" way of speaking. I don't care if you grow pounds and sell it, do what you like. But you speak as if you are some uneducated moron, and I just don't buy it. Poor grammar doesn't make you "hard".


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 20, 2012)

Can I getta dolla?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

you think im a stranger to having police follow me?????? by the time they figure out were i am im already some were else..... never catch me with a marked bill or selling to a c.i. or u.d. or colege kids lololol...let them watch.. waste that money... i have no grow going o now... i have no more bud except for this oz ima keep to smoke to the face...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

damn chi, why they hatin'?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> No, I was commenting more on your grammar skills, and your "thuggish" way of speaking. I don't care if you grow pounds and sell it, do what you like. But you speak as if you are some uneducated moron, and I just don't buy it. Poor grammar doesn't make you "hard".



lol... i can help hw i talk just about has much has that garry potter looking ma fukka can help how manly his wife looks


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> *you think im a stranger to having police follow me?????? *by the time they figure out were i am im already some were else..... never catch me with a marked bill or selling to a c.i. or u.d. or colege kids lololol...let them watch.. waste that money... i have no grow going o now... i have no more bud except for this oz ima keep to smoke to the face...


You say that like you're proud of it...lol...Smart criminals are the ones that fly under the radar, my friend.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn chi, why they hatin'?


its gotta be da money........ i mean its gotta be...... my pockets smell like denim even when im wearing dress pants.. can ya dig??


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> You say that like you're proud of it...lol...Smart criminals are the ones that fly under the radar. my friend.


im under the radar.... do u know my real name? do you know any of the spots ihang out at? i think if the police followed me they would be more concerned with the murders and kilogram dope dealers in my enviorment then some "uneducated" young man tryna better himself moving a lil nugget...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> You say that like you're proud of it...lol...Smart criminals are the ones that fly under the radar. my friend.


 no, thats rich criminals. regular criminals don't or can't afford to fly. im just sayin.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im under the radar.... do u know my real name? do you know any of the spots ihang out at? i think if the police followed me they would be more concerned with the murders and kilogram dope dealers in my enviorment then some "uneducated" young man tryna better himself moving a lil nugget...



esp when they aint gonna catch me with shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit ma fukka!!!


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

So I spilt yogurt on my black pants, almost tripped over a small child because I was reading a work order while walking, then I "accidently" kicked my keyboard cord and knocked it and half my desk over...smooth....i'm sick....My Boss said it was ok to take a paid sick day.... bongs and comfy pants....yeah


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Can I getta dolla?


famo..... u can get 10 dollas!!!!!! i know ima get it right back when you dip threw the ally and buy a dime off hommie who cops from me.. lolo


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> So I spilt yogurt on my black pants, almost tripped over a small child because I was reading a work order while walking, then I "accidently" kicked my keyboard cord and knocked it and half my desk over...smooth....i'm sick....My Boss said it was ok to take a paid sick day.... bongs and comfy pants....yeah


i mean u used to be hot.... wtf happend to you sweetheart?...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I never get hit on. I look like, once again, a bag of smashed ass.Get at me, dudes.


Well I look like a sledgehammered easy chair. The perfect match? cn


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im under the radar.... do u know my real name? do you know any of the spots ihang out at? i think if the police followed me they would be more concerned with the murders and kilogram dope dealers in my enviorment then some "uneducated" young man tryna better himself moving a lil nugget...


If you have police following you on a regular basis, that's not what I would consider incognito. I wasn't commenting on your RIU persona. WE don't know who you are, but WE don't matter...The cops are the ones who can arrest you, not us. Personally, I like seeing people make a profit on weed, I feel like it SHOULD be a legitimate business, but when I drop multiple units, not even my girlfriend knows.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> loooool..... ahhh my life.... ups and downs.... some days u get robbed for 8k... other days you make and keep 10k... tell kkday im good jo...


Oh yes please tell me how I can save on my car insurance!!! cn


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> So I spilt yogurt on my black pants, almost tripped over a small child because I was reading a work order while walking, then I "accidently" kicked my keyboard cord and knocked it and half my desk over...smooth....i'm sick....My Boss said it was ok to take a paid sick day.... bongs and comfy pants....yeah


Klutz. You and your kitty were made for each other...


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> famo..... u can get 10 dollas!!!!!! i know ima get it right back when you dip threw the ally and buy a dime off hommie who cops from me.. lolo


You do realize, that if you gave me 10 dollars, and I spent your 10 dollars on a bag of your weed, I would be getting the bag of weed for free. Right?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Oh yes please tell me how I can save on my car insurance!!! cn


hahaha by not parking ur car by were i live... gonna go get a hotdog and come out to find ur whip sittin on bricks fully stripped.... crackheads runnin away with your catalyc converter and rims like roaches when u tern on the light


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> You do realize, that if you gave me 10 dollars, and I spent your 10 dollars on a bag of your weed, I would be getting the bag of weed for free. Right?


i dont think like that..... im more about money then nugg... how bout i just give u a free dime?????


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> You do realize, that if you gave me 10 dollars, and I spent your 10 dollars on a bag of your weed, I would be getting the bag of weed for free. Right?


He doesn't appear that clever. Don't think he quite thought out his big man talk.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> He doesn't appear that clever. Don't think he quite thought out his big man talk.


ah tip top tip top tip top.. i bet ur a gary busy looking ass dude,,,


----------



## Urca (Nov 20, 2012)

Dig yourself deeper and deeper. Its fun to watch!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2012)

be nice bro


----------



## TheChosen (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its gotta be da money........ i mean its gotta be...... my pockets smell like denim even when im wearing dress pants.. can ya dig??





theexpress said:


> im under the radar.... do u know my real name? do you know any of the spots ihang out at? i think if the police followed me they would be more concerned with the murders and kilogram dope dealers in my enviorment then some "uneducated" young man tryna better himself moving a lil nugget...


 trollolololo


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> be nice bro


lol you sleep on that eli's cheesecake huh... yalll be fucking with that poi too much to realize a good thing


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> trollolololo


be nice bro... lololololololololol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> be nice bro... lololololololololol


lol....


----------



## TheChosen (Nov 20, 2012)

Just curious how the dirt and grime of everyone's hands tasted when you put that wad of Washingtons into your mouth?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ah tip top tip top tip top.. i bet ur a gary busy looking ass dude,,,


How foolish would someone have to be to place a bet based on a position of complete ignorance? 

Oh, and you don't have a grow, which would indicate you buy your weed to flip, yet you are about money, not weed, so you'd just give morgan a bag of weed, who pays for your weed?



TheChosen said:


> Just curious how the dirt and grime of everyone's hands tasted when you put that wad of Washingtons into your mouth?


Not to mention fecal matter


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i mean u used to be hot.... wtf happend to you sweetheart?...


Only shot u got is a cheap one, nice face muff  

Like ur opinion of me matters, look in the mirror my dear !!! rflmao, seriously buddy grow up and stop acting like such a pork sword.


Look Urca.... hey girl


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> theexpress said:
> 
> 
> > ah tip top tip top tip top.. i bet ur a gary busy looking ass dude,,,
> ...


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

Could of sworn i ran into you at the hydro store in Cresthill. Nose and eyes i thought that was a pic of me till i seen all the bills. Then I KNEW it wasn't my broke ass. Lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the game pays for it gary..... charged to the game just like them p units i got robbed for a few weeks back... charge it to da game baby


So you are the games bitch?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> Only shot u got is a cheap one, nice face muff
> 
> Like ur opinion of me matters, look in the mirror my dear !!! rflmao, seriously buddy grow up and stop acting like such a pork sword.
> 
> ...


heres a better one for ya traga u worry about shaving ur muff and ill worry about mine..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> So you are the games bitch?[/QUOT
> 
> were all da games bitch fool... only some players dont make it has far has me


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> heres a better one for ya traga u worry about shaving ur muff and ill worry about mine..


No wonder you got pissy about girls considering deomonic cute  Money isn't everything in life 



theexpress said:


> were all da games bitch fool... only some players dont make it has far has me


Speak for yourself.. I'm not someones bitch. You enjoy being a bitch


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

Actually i think that was patawanbater


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No wonder you got pissy about girls considering deomonic cute  Money isn't everything in life



loooool...... u a fool with it..... and furthur more... i could talk my way nto ur wife panties......


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't understand why people even give a fuck. It's just a fucking forum.I say fucked up shit on this thing constantly.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)

I havent hooked up with a bud smoking chick in over 12 years. Would be nice.... Hint hint*


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

looks like someone's back on the meth.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

You can barely speak English... It would be entertaining to see you try  And do you mean my wife panties, or my wife's panties? If the former, why do you want to talk your way into a mans pants, if the latter, i don't have a wife..

You are mighty defensive tonight. Must feel great having noone respect you. Did your money photo work out as planned?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I havent hooked up with a bud smoking chick in over 12 years. Would be nice.... Hint hint*


I think the express is already spoken for


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I don't understand why people even give a fuck. It's just a fucking forum.I say fucked up shit on this thing constantly.


ima spit some true shit to you...when people see you living good, eating good, smoking good, making good money, and they not... they will hate... and the more arrogent u are about how u livin the more they will hate... im from the city of chi... home of the haters... some haters robbed me for 2 ps... fuck it.. ima see em when i see em... i thrive in all the hate


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> loooool...... u a fool with it..... and furthur more... i could talk my way nto ur wife panties......


Why? I doubt it! She'd just tell you tip top was bigger at the age of 10!! Don't insult Kuroi!


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> heres a better one for ya traga u worry about shaving ur muff and ill worry about mine..


Ur making this way to easy.......... i'll let someone else have this one..... Ur rude comments just bore me, trolls atleast have something funny and rep worthy to say, u just want attention, sad really.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think the express is already spoken for


yeah sho u right me and ur sister are expectin twins.... lil half chitown/microneisan,philapino,somoan hybrids... lil goons future bone crushers


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> Ur making this way to easy.......... i'll let someone else have this one..... Ur rude comments just bore me, trolls atleast have something funny and rep worthy to say, u just want attention, sad really.


ok sarah plain n tall... have a blessed day


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Why? I doubt it! She'd just tell you tip top was bigger at the age of 10!! Don't insult Kuroi!


dont fuck around i got a camera and a ruler.... :]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like someone's back on the meth.


lmmfao... see uncle every once in a while u say some fucking funny ass shit that makes e glad u aint locked up yet... plus rep


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ima spit some true shit to you...when people see you living good, eating good, smoking good, making good money, and they not... they will hate... and the more arrogent u are about how u livin the more they will hate... im from the city of chi... home of the haters... some haters robbed me for 2 ps... fuck it.. ima see em when i see em... i thrive in all the hate


As he crawls up his bunk bed ladder into his ninja turtle sheets, I bet ur mom still tucks u in


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> As he crawls up his bunk bed ladder into his ninja turtle sheets, I bet ur mom still tucks u in


no ur mom does....... grow some titties and come back then


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ok sarah plain n tall... have a blessed day


Natural and tiny, 5ft is not tall, I'm sorry i'm not some trash talking fake ass bitch, U do it very well tho


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> no ur mom does....... grow some titties and come back then


The size of a girls tits has nothing to do with who they are. If this is your thinking, it kinda indicates the type of women you're managing to get yourself


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 20, 2012)

Too many fucking cats, bro. Too many.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dont fuck around i got a camera and a ruler.... :]


A challenge perhaps not worth rising to!! (from what we've heard!!)


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> no ur mom does....... grow some titties and come back then


I like my taters, ur just annoyed yours are bigger than mine


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm pretty medicated, this is fun, Oh RIU how i've missed u, stupid work, damn maybe I need a "money shot"


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> A challenge perhaps not worth rising to!! (from what we've heard!!)


fuck what ya heard like a dick in yo ear... u heard wrong open up and open wide say ahhhhhh


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> I like my taters, ur just annoyed yours are bigger than mine


all ours are bigger then urs.... my wall got more curves then you..... basic betty lookin girl


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 20, 2012)

Welp, it's been fun. I'll be back in about 6 months. One day on this bitch is enough for 6 months for me.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

titties lookin like infected mosquito bites n shit


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

ima throw in some cash so we can atleast get you up to a b cup from your current negativas a's.......


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

just noticed its page 666 hahahahahahaha


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## greenswag (Nov 20, 2012)

how come half your post are blank meta? It's starting to bug me, I wanna see moar cats D:


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;mLLy_1Z8LgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLLy_1Z8LgY[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

that broad look like mole man an da wicked witc of da west had offspring n shit...


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

Back on topic ...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> fuck what ya heard like a dick in yo ear... u heard wrong open up and open wide say ahhhhhh


Oh shit!! If you put notes in your mouth i can't imagine how filthy the rest of you is.


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 20, 2012)

I love RIU! new to it but love the shit talkin! xD keeps everyone on their toes!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

i killt it in this ralph lauren suit..... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... and yes i fiexed the tie


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ima throw in some cash so we can atleast get you up to a b cup from your current negativas a's.......


Aww ur sweet muffin  But I'd rather buy u some class


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

BiggEMAZINN said:


> I love RIU! new to it but love the shit talkin! xD keeps everyone on their toes!


t
hats how we do around here... well thats how i do anyways,.. i dont really hate anyone im talkin shit to.. just talkin shit for da sake of talkin shit.. welcome abord homie


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> Aww ur sweet muffin  But I'd rather buy u some class


muffin,,,, u cant teach an old dog new tricks ma


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i killt it in this ralph lauren suit..... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... and yes i fiexed the tie


dude, I can't believe how much weight you lost. you look like a scarecrow in that pic.


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 20, 2012)

KINGROLLER!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, I can't believe how much weight you lost. you look like a scarecrow in that pic.


i was 240 there.... im like 260 now.. but it looks good on me trust me... them hard drugs will make u lose weight fast.. no bueno..


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 20, 2012)

HAHA fosho man! can't wait to be a full blown and known roll it upper... ya'll are gonna be seein alot more of me so watch out


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

you're mom seems to have a nice house anyways.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZHWZf1Z4B5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHWZf1Z4B5k&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you're mom seems to have a nice house anyways.



ohh you like my ladies crib huh?...... thank u.. come by anytime uncle... leave the wire at home doe


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> muffin,,,, u cant teach an old dog new tricks ma


All bark with no bite, that's ur story .... it all makes sense


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 20, 2012)

back before the fro!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> All bark with no bite, that's ur story .... it all makes sense


i would bite ur titty if u had some... but forreal doe my mom told me at a very young age not to put small objects in my mouth or i might choke.. ololol


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

BiggEMAZINN said:


> back before the fro!


Very handsome, great smile


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

BiggEMAZINN said:


> back before the fro!


dude....... keep it 100... ????


----------



## greenswag (Nov 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> [video=youtube;ZHWZf1Z4B5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHWZf1Z4B5k&feature=related[/video]


 lmfao "yes wash me my minions"


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

your "ladies crib"? what's that cost you? i'm sure it's "per hour". i bet it was no more than 5 roses.


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i would bite ur titty if u had some... but forreal doe my mom told me at a very young age not to put small objects in my mouth or i might choke.. ololol


Ur clearly choking on ur own ego.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> your "ladies crib"? what's that cost you? i'm sure it's "per hour". i bet it was no more than 5 roses.


hahahahahaha ur funny in an intelligent dry british humor kinda way... i dot care what they say about u uncle.. your alllllright


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks april and you know it express! and my ganja will be on my level


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> Ur clearly choking on ur own ego.


i know i know... i gotta come up for air soon......


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

where's all your guns? we need some pics of your guns next to all that weed and money.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> where's all your guns? we need some pics of your guns next to all that weed and money.


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool...... so i go to joint instead of u? ur kinds of fucked up unc.


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 20, 2012)

crop protection=essential!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

BiggEMAZINN said:


> crop protection=essential!


da sks leaves a nice mess..... im told.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

you said yourself "they will never catch you". come on tough guy, show us your guns. you do have guns don't you?


----------



## Steve French (Nov 20, 2012)

thug life


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you said yourself "they will never catch you". come on tough guy, show us your guns. you do have guns don't you?


no ur right i dont..... lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

weak sauce.


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> da sks leaves a nice mess..... im told.......


i can definitely believe that, tech 9 is my love of choice

but when in doubt grab a machete xD


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> weak sauce.


u dont wanna see the guns that go with this vest.... they the same caliber has this vest is kown to stop... shhhhhh dont tell ur friends...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

fuck your vest. i wanna see your guns. i doubt you really have any though. since you have the vest it obvious YOU'RE the one being shot at. and it's pretty obvious why as well.


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 20, 2012)

some say everyone should vote, it will make a difference.

some say no one should vote, that'll show em.

I say we shoot at the motherfuckers and see who's the first to run and that'll determine who has the balls big enough to run this shit hole of a country :0


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

Your vest amuses me. Do you deal with teanagers or something. Your vest could stop any caliber ever dreamed up, won't do shit if they have an inch of common sense and just shoot you in the face.


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

A count down is in order!!!!

14......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck your vest. i wanna see your guns. i doubt you really have any though. since you have the vest it obvious YOU'RE the one being shot at. and it's pretty obvious why as well.


becuase of these wicked streets i walk n wild ass way that i live.... fuck that iot vest huh? lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Your vest amuses me. Do you deal with teanagers or something. Your vest could stop any caliber ever dreamed up, won't do shit if they have an inch of common sense and just shoot you in the face.


it rather do un to others then doith to myself...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

also it wont stop a .50 cal


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

fake ass wannabe.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> A count down is in order!!!!
> 
> 14......


lol dont hold ur breath too long sweetheart.. come up for air from time to time


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> fake ass wannabe.


lol future jail wife........


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> it rather do un to others then doith to myself...


That means nothing.. Your vest means bugger all if you are as much of a big man as you claim. They'll just put a bullet between your eyes. So either you don't think things through as you've proven in this thread, or you're not the big man you claim to be.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

what kinda real gangsta hangs out on RIU all day? shouldn't you be out guarding your hood? guess you really can't, since you have no guns.


----------



## greenswag (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> A count down is in order!!!! 14......


 Who starts a countdown at 14!?  Nice new avi by the way


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> what kinda real gangsta hangs out on RIU all day? shouldn't you be out guarding your hood? guess you really can't, since you have no guns.


im unviversal and hood goes from cali to chi...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

eleven.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> eleven.


10!!!!!!........


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 20, 2012)

hey guys let just all play nice k?


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 20, 2012)

14! 13! 12!.........


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> hey guys let just all play nice k?


i know right.... look at how the mods act..... tisk tisk tisk :]


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

Oooooohhhh....I get it, countdown to 60,000...took me a second...


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> why would i shoot myself when i love my life u fucking fool???? why dont u just go sit in ur garage... close your garage door.... turn on your vehicles..... and just sit there till u get sleepy?


We're talking about other people shooting you. Hence the vest. You REALLY are not that intelligent are you  Or do you not understand that "they" is not referring to you?


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 20, 2012)

everybody smoke a fatty!


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 20, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dude, I thought you were 19





D3monic said:


> Thanks, small price to pay for my young looks is I feel 60 inside. Everyone says I have the soul of an old man and the bones of an even older one.


I have the same blessings that you do. I can't grow hair on my face to save my life. Not even on my damn legs! I'm also 49 and everyone says I look like I'm in my early 30's. Thank god for my native genes.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

BiggEMAZINN said:


> everybody smoke a fatty!



too late but ill twist up another one.... this ones for u obams lil nephew...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I have the same blessings that you do. I can't grow hair on my face to save my life. Not even on my damn legs! I'm also 49 and everyone says I look like I'm in my early 30's. Thank god for my native genes.


ay you know ur my boy and ride right... so i thought i should bring it to ur attention that fdd just pmed me saying u look like a shaved rat..... lmmfao


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

greenswag said:


> Who starts a countdown at 14!?  Nice new avi by the way


Ur lizard has a pretty eye.

Someone is about to hit 60000 posts

But stoners do random shit, weed does that... lol such a pretty eye


----------



## TheChosen (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im unviversal and hood goes from cali to chi...


 Somewhat audacious of you to consider your family's vacation homes as your hood.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> Ur lizard has a pretty eye.
> 
> Someone is about to hit 60000 posts
> 
> But stoners do random shit, weed does that... lol such a pretty eye


hahahahaha please tell me ur has fried has i am right now......


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> too late but ill twist up another one.... this ones for u obams lil nephew...


lmfao, i need to put in a word to the big unc dog to do a little LEGALIZATION


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2012)

Sometimes eager marbles yellow rudely, perhaps laughter plays with sour.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Somewhat audacious of you to consider your family's vacation homes as your hood.


lol ok i had to google wtf audacious ment first off... lol and secondly


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

BiggEMAZINN said:


> lmfao, i need to put in a word to the big unc dog to do a little LEGALIZATION


ohh fo sho... but do ur boy chi a lil favor and just wait 2-3 years first.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Sometimes eager marbles yellow rudely, perhaps laughter plays with sour.


thats fucking deep bro...... were talking jenna jamesson's pussy deep.... u just blew my fuckin mind.. lol


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 20, 2012)

haha wait till the cheddar mountains overflow and erupt


----------



## april (Nov 20, 2012)

Early celebration [video=youtube;bMkuuPjr7iI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMkuuPjr7iI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

ight.. to whom it may concern... i was only kidding today so i hope bo feelings were hurt.. we all had some good laffss... now i gotta dipset n go "protect da hood" lol and by protect da hood i mean watch a lil cable tv.... smoke a bunch more bubba kush..... make a lil some to eat... maybe call a chick over so i can get it in... yes the hood will be safe tonight... late yall


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

i was serious, about everything. fake is as fake does.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree. Fake is fake. You seem like a douche to me.


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## meds215 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow.......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i was serious, about everything. fake is as fake does.


well ur gonna find out just how real u are when they close them gates on ya... i been there and lived threw it... and ima big fella over 6 foot and over 250 pounds.... and i got tested... it got to the point were i had to throw down just because i wanted to watch something diffrent... i cant fucking watch b.e.t. all fucking day... minimum security or not.... i hope u can defend urself.... 

i dont hate u i dont see why u hate me... im doin it!!!!!!!! i hope u learnt ur lesson... ur too old and frail to start going to jail well into ur 40s


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 20, 2012)

Well this thread went to shit again...


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 20, 2012)

bawhumbug!


----------



## Red leader (Nov 20, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I agree. Fake is fake. You seem like a douche to me.


 Yeah, I smell vinegar. Plus.. You shouldn't put money in your 
mouth. It's really dirty.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> Back on topic ...


----------



## thump easy (Nov 20, 2012)

i once learned in jail that it dont mater how big you are or how old you are!!!! i seen shit go down many times and was suprised at the fools that got bizzy usualy the loud mouth mother fuckers are the ones that show that they are 9 out of ten times straight bitches and the quit ones are like firecrackers but you do have an exception thier is always the fools that talk a gang of shit and do carry out their intentions lolz but a scrap is just a scap i seen mother fuckers go back to back one after another after another thats a fucken scaper to me knocking out fools back to back thats a champ in my eyes lolz..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

thump easy said:


> i once learned in jail that it dont mater how big you are or how old you are!!!! i seen shit go down many times and was suprised at the fools that got bizzy usualy the loud mouth mother fuckers are the ones that show that they are 9 out of ten times straight bitches and the quit ones are like firecrackers but you do have an exception thier is always the fools that talk a gang of shit and do carry out their intentions lolz but a scrap is just a scap i seen mother fuckers go back to back one after another after another thats a fucken scaper to me knocking out fools back to back thats a champ in my eyes lolz..


good for u... i seen people get stabbed and sliced with homemade swords in division 10 cook county jail 26th and california...


----------



## meds215 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fawk it I'm legal


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

meds215 said:


> Fawk it I'm legal


u knooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

for da ladies.....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

how does this not mae ur heart melt...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

his name is gizmo and he belonged to an ex many exes ago...


----------



## BiggEMAZINN (Nov 20, 2012)

how the fuck do i change that stranger thing above my avi, it makes me feel like a wierdo


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 20, 2012)

BiggEMAZINN said:


> how the fuck do i change that stranger thing above my avi, it makes me feel like a wierdo


 It changes when you get so many posts. Changes at 50, 100, 420, I think.


----------



## Urca (Nov 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I have the same blessings that you do. I can't grow hair on my face to save my life. Not even on my damn legs! I'm also 49 and everyone says I look like I'm in my early 30's. Thank god for my native genes.


 49? Holy shit Carne I thought you were at the oldest, 33. You are so handsome, donate your genetic material so there will be more like you


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Urca said:


> 49? Holy shit Carne I thought you were at the oldest, 33. You are so handsome, donate your genetic material so there will be more like you


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...... on sooo many levels..... omg....... {pukes}


----------



## Urca (Nov 20, 2012)

he's gay, unless he sucks it up and lays some pipe in a female, his handsomeness will be lost to the world. not gross. grow the fuck up


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 20, 2012)

Urca said:


> 49? Holy shit Carne I thought you were at the oldest, 33. You are so handsome, donate your genetic material so there will be more like you


Nope all of 49. I graduated in '81


Urca said:


> he's gay, unless he sucks it up and lays some pipe in a female, his handsomeness will be lost to the world. not gross. grow the fuck up


I have brothers and some damned good looking nephews. The gene pool is safe.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i killt it in this ralph lauren suit..... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... and yes i fiexed the tie


You'd think with all that money, you would invest in some Rogain.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

Trolling said:


> You'd think with all that money, you would invest in some Rogain.


damn... i cant even say shit to that..... you got me good one jo.. plus rep... i blame my father


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

thats why i usually keep my shit bald


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 20, 2012)

49? Here I thought you were maybe a few years older than me. I have native genes but I'm still hairy lol, I get them from my great grandpa, I guess I'm too far down the line. Also I have red hairs in my beard only, wtf is that about?


----------



## Urca (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> awwww and hes gay.. double ill.... a fat chick tryna collect nutts from a middle aged gay dude... ewwwwww


 haha i wasnt talking about him fucking me. I am not going to have any kids. As for you carne, you have nephews? close to my age?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

boy ooo boy desperatemuch.... i cant hate on u.. get dat dick big girl...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 20, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> 49? Here I thought you were maybe a few years older than me. I have native genes but I'm still hairy lol, I get them from my great grandpa, I guess I'm too far down the line. Also I have red hairs in my beard only, wtf is that about?


He likes gingers


----------



## thump easy (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> good for u... i seen people get stabbed and sliced with homemade swords in division 10 cook county jail 26th and california...


 lolz tough guy, lolz i could write a book on some of the stuff i seen and lived.. good for you hope it made you a better person.. for me im okay without the pollotics, but i have snached gun out of a fools hand ask my brother in law and pistal wiped the fool.. i also knocked out more than one fool back to back, i dont need to lie to kick it, i also seen fools get gun down boy let me tell you about adrenalin wen the fire of the barrel goes off, also been shot, most my friends i grew up with are dead, tru story but i dont think i want to brag about that, i rather tell you about beeting fools down one on one, i wasnt the one who gave my self the name thumper it comes with a token of being a runt in the hood you got nucle up to keep your bike and shoes, when i was growing up.. but it didnt help me at anything to tell you the truth but it did entertain my friends in the ring and in jujitsue thats a skill like a chest game that right their is cool shit..


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 20, 2012)

Urca said:


> haha i wasnt talking about him fucking me. I am not going to have any kids. As for you carne, you have nephews? close to my age?


Yes ma'am. And from what I can tell they're all straight.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 20, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> He likes gingers


 That's the thing though, there are no gingers in my family tree. At least not from what I've seen or heard.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 20, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Well this thread went to shit again...


I disagree.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 20, 2012)

Urca said:


> its a joke you stupid mother fucker. damn. Im not desperate at all.


He's giving you shit. Just ignore it.


----------



## Urca (Nov 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Yes ma'am. And from what I can tell they're all straight.


 well you did tell me with my looks id be really popular in new mexico... maybe its time I paid the land of enchantment a visit.


----------



## Urca (Nov 20, 2012)

btw I love your avi carne


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 20, 2012)

Urca said:


> well you did tell me with my looks id be really popular in new mexico... maybe its time I paid the land of enchantment a visit.


:: singing :: We've got land, lots of land, lots of pretty skies above, don't fence me in........


----------



## greenswag (Nov 20, 2012)

april said:


> Ur lizard has a pretty eye. Someone is about to hit 60000 posts But stoners do random shit, weed does that... lol such a pretty eye


 Thank you very much, but sadly it isn't my lizard so I shouldn't try taking credit of ownership. I'll still take the complement though on it lol  Ohhh yeah fdd, I was looking at post thinking someone was gonna hit a new number, but fdd wasn't on the page I was looking on and then I went to red lobster for dinner lol. Turnin into a good night, tomorrows a half day and then it's vaca and I'm having a "friend" who graduated last year come over, along with another "friend" on friday. Feeling amazing. I can't post any pictures


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dude shut up please.... noone cares..... u da man.. u kill people... u break bones.... u eat steel and shit bullits... i didnt even read what u posted... kick rocks..


Ohh boy, competition..Stay tuned for tonights premiere of "The Biggest Gangster"


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 20, 2012)

Urca said:


> well you did tell me with my looks id be really popular in new mexico... maybe its time I paid the land of enchantment a visit.


 It's truly lovely in NM, I would love to live there.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 20, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's truly lovely in NM, I would love to live there.


Breathtaking is an apt description.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 20, 2012)

And suddenly I'm in a gay leather bar......


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 20, 2012)

Internet tough guys. lol.


----------



## obijohn (Nov 20, 2012)

Locking for now....too much e peen flexing


----------



## obijohn (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok, let's try this again. Play nice m'kay?


----------



## sunni (Nov 20, 2012)

thank you<3


----------



## Trolling (Nov 20, 2012)

But is it safe? *peaks head out of hole*


----------



## D3monic (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 20, 2012)

Trolling said:


> But is it safe? *peaks bead out of hole*


 LOL Bead..... out of hole... What have you been up to Trolling.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;6GggY4TEYbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=6GggY4TEYbk#![/video]


----------



## Trolling (Nov 20, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> LOL Bead..... out of hole... What have you been up to Trolling.


Damnit lol, first vagina and now head. I really need to stop trying to watch tv and post.At least I didn't say "picks" instead of "peaks" lol.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> And suddenly I'm in a gay leather bar......


Is there such a thing as a straight leather bar?


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 20, 2012)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;6GggY4TEYbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6GggY4TEYbk#![/video]


 LMAO..That shit wild


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 20, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> LOL Bead..... out of hole... What have you been up to Trolling.


(_!_) . . . . .


----------



## thump easy (Nov 21, 2012)

yaaaa it still open lolz


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Is there such a thing as a straight leather bar?


If it has horses andor Harleys tied up in front ... probably. cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 21, 2012)

real gangsters don't flex muscles . .cause they know they got em






weed


----------



## meds215 (Nov 21, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> real gangsters don't flex muscles . .cause they know they got em


 Hey hey! None of that logic shit in here!:fo2: Besides..... I made a thread for "those" people https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/585068-chest-pufferey-thread.html


----------



## Red leader (Nov 21, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i would crush dat soft skull..... then eat ur brains raw....... so maybe i could see wtf it was that u were thinking before u uped and said some stupid ass shit to me that caused da gorilla in me to snap!


Fetal alcohol syndrome. I can see it in your features.It's not your fault that you act this way. But the coke Adds to your outbursts, and immaturity.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 21, 2012)

lol, posturing is for people with bad posture . . right

red leader more like toxic shock syndrome . . . . . .all those scary big words making him bleed to much(aneurism of the butt )


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 21, 2012)

i am still to shy to post my pic but here my puppy, that i didn't steal from a homeless dude


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 21, 2012)

Nothing like puppy pics to drop the ego levels in a thread. This chick I mess with has a minpin. Little spoiled ass ball of energy lol.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 21, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i am still to shy to post my pic but here my puppy, that i didn't steal from a homeless dude


ill be there when you end up homeless.. what kinda food she like?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 21, 2012)

*Dog Blanket*


----------



## dangledo (Nov 21, 2012)

dogs are great...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## budsmoker87 (Nov 21, 2012)

kuroi you're only 20??? you've got good tone in your arms. how tall do those heels make you? i love dress up. do you have matching heart panties?


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 21, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> kuroi you're only 20??? you've got good tone in your arms. how tall do those heels make you? i love dress up. do you have matching heart panties?


 Damn you cold LOL..


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 21, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> kuroi you're only 20??? you've got good tone in your arms. how tall do those heels make you? i love dress up. do you have matching heart panties?


your really all over them ladies round these parts eh lol


----------



## budsmoker87 (Nov 21, 2012)

idk man, i was flipping through pages, saw her and rhianna's "diamond" was on. it just struck me hard


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 22, 2012)

Kurio is classy/sexy as fuck, I don't blame the guy

TTT is one lucky motherfucker

Keep it classy, you two English fucks!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2012)

I answer to the question, one of the questions  Those heels would make her about, still short  hehe


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2012)

Good times! Been at the cup the past week or so, was quite entertaining to read the 30 pages since I been gone. And there were actually 4 people who posted pics of themselves!!!

I have so many comments to add, but will just leave it.

Here's a couple for you

This is Mr. West, Jigfresh, and DST having a smoke break.
View attachment 2417247
And a picture of our little 'puppy'. He obviously a cat but dude is so fucking big we call him our puppy. He was 21 pounds last time I checked. His name is Lewis Hamilton.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 22, 2012)

srh88 said:


> ill be there when you end up homeless.. what kinda food she like?


she eats Orijen . . . . . . .you should just stick to you candy/tumor pedigree or some other crap you think is normal for dogs to eat . . . . or jsut steal what you want from others

https://www.google.com/shopping/product/16017339074595962256?q=orijen dog food&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=Tiy&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bpcl=38897761&biw=1582&bih=778&sa=X&ei=LYGuUMmCHYGeiQLM7oDoDQ&ved=0CMYBEPMCMAk





Free-run chicken and turkey, whole eggs and wild-caught fish are farmed or fished within the Canadian region by people known and trusted by Champion Petfoods. Quality is never outsourced! The first 5 ingredients are FRESH MEAT, which are low in calcium and phosphorus, helping to ... more »

pretty sure you , a, baby blue collar factory worker will probably be out of work before me sadly to say . . . . tell you what when you get laid off send me a PM and ill think about sending you some meds . . but wont . . . ill just send lots of pics of my stuff, that i earned vs stole or swindled someone out of


----------



## budsmoker87 (Nov 22, 2012)

i try too hard to act cute with RIU girls


but monkey see, monkey do


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 23, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> kuroi you're only 20??? you've got good tone in your arms. how tall do those heels make you? i love dress up. do you have matching heart panties?



Fuck! I keep losing all my posts on clicking submit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


-Yep, I'm 20


- Thankyou, though I thought they looked a bit squishy having not worked them at all and being in hospital- this was them two years ago









-My ma's arms are looking good for nearly 40, eh? Hope I look alright when I get to her age


-I am just over 5ft and those are my first and only heels, purchased online for $30 I am not a bags and shoes girl, I've liked buying myself frilly lacy lingerie for years as a self esteem boosting thing. I used to post pictures here but it got too 'controversial' Woo, my shoes... Really I handed over the $30 because bows were present lol








- So yes, I have many heart panties and undies in every pattern and colour you could dream of.Particularly my red and black playing cards stockings and matching Alice In Wonderland booty shorts lol Love dressing up; japanese street fashion/traditional fashion, gothic Lolita, Cosplay, I make animal costumes, love video game tees, rockabilly/psychobilly etc every day of the week. I love the artistic side of putting an outfit together and drawing/designing costume, not the materialistic side. I operate on a budget. Fuck trends, fuck the catwalk, fuck designer labels.


Thankyou PadPad #^^# I guess it's up to Tip Top to document my wardrobe from now on and decide if I am allowed to share or it's all for his private collection... XP He is a classy mofo... I want to dress him up like MrDarcy X3


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

WTF!!?! Is that your mom in the black dress with white hearts???

I love how much you enjoy sharing yourself. People like you make life fun.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2012)

He he. That's her ma alright. If its true that girls end up looking like their mothers then wahooo  I can see where kuroi gets her looks from.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

Holy shit!!! 

That's all I gotta say.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2012)

so who's the blonde lady?


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2012)

I think it was taken at a granddads birthday bash so I assume a grandma.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I think it was taken at a granddads birthday bash so I assume a grandma.


i thought that might be who that was.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

I figured it was grandma. Mom looks like a friend, and grandma looks like a mom.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not seeing the mom's pic! I am so confused!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2012)

Kurois mum is the one on the right in the first pic.


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

havin a good day at my buddies ranch skating. sorry no face shots


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Kurois mum is the one on the right in the first pic.









That's how it looks to me..


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

Go back another page bro. Dig a little.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>



budump ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 23, 2012)

Aaaaaaaah, I am now far less confused.

Mama has some jungle fever it would seem eh?


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

^^^^not cool


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 23, 2012)

Now I'm confused... Jungle fever? What??


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 23, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Aaaaaaaah, I am now far less confused.
> 
> Mama has some jungle fever it would seem eh?


No you didn't LOL..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2012)

Padawan is making a reference to the movie jungle fever[youtube]kZ64smS4Lyk[/youtube]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 23, 2012)

cannabiscult said:


> ^^^^not cool


Oh go smoke a bowl..


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 23, 2012)

smoked plenty, just hate stupid comments


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok ok to change the subject,your moms looks pretty kuroi.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 23, 2012)

Still confused. She's my mother, I'm not African American or African.. Ah whatever... This is her Ma btw I suppose my grandpa is the one with this jungle fever right??!? He's the white dude


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 24, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Now I'm confused... Jungle fever? What??


You're considerably darker than her, I'm not exactly sure how the term originated but it means she's into black dudes

I've got me some jungle fever myself


----------



## D3monic (Nov 24, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Still confused. She's my mother, I'm not African American or African.. Ah whatever... This is her Ma btw I suppose my grandpa is the one with this jungle fever right??!? He's the white dude


You look much better than your mother but I see the strong resemblance.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 24, 2012)

D3monic said:


> You look much better than your mother but I see the strong resemblance.


that picture is of her grandma when her grandma was younger.... I think? but it's got to be by judging at the age of the photo


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah the old photo is my grandma, the boy is my brother, the white lady in between is my grandpa's wife (he is white)

Oh right? I'm not so good with the colloquialisms, it,s not your fault.Just thought it was worth mentioning, as you can see by the picture of my grandma, that my ma isn't white, but yeah I'm darker. I don't know what constitutes black these days but I'm Indian, native, white, chinese.... Ok, I am a MUTT lol. Woof woof :3

Speaking of family, I consider a lot of you guys to be like family; we should totally have a onesie sleepover. Tip Top will cook savoury, I'll bake treats. There will be corny DVDs and cuddling.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> she eats Orijen . . . . . . .you should just stick to you candy/tumor pedigree or some other crap you think is normal for dogs to eat . . . . or jsut steal what you want from others
> 
> https://www.google.com/shopping/product/16017339074595962256?q=orijen dog food&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=Tiy&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bpcl=38897761&biw=1582&bih=778&sa=X&ei=LYGuUMmCHYGeiQLM7oDoDQ&ved=0CMYBEPMCMAk
> 
> ...


phew.. i know man, welders are hard to come by these days... lol sammy come on bro lets be honest here, whys everyone of your posts you trying to act better then everyone?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 24, 2012)

srh88 said:


> phew.. i know man, welders are hard to come by these days... lol sammy come on bro lets be honest here, whys everyone of your posts you trying to act better then everyone?


I gotta agree with h8 here. Pretty judgmental post of you sam. I honestly took offense to it.

Oh and pedigree fan here! Oh no! I'm a horrible person!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I gotta agree with h8 here. Pretty judgmental post of you sam. I honestly took offense to it.
> 
> Oh and pedigree fan here! Oh no! I'm a horrible person!


not pedigree!!!.. lol his food has "fresh meat" in it. ... yup.... lol in a dehydrated bag of dog food.. dehydrated fresh meat.. that didnt become jerky.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Speaking of family, I consider a lot of you guys to be like family; we should totally have a onesie sleepover. Tip Top will cook savoury, I'll bake treats. There will be corny DVDs and cuddling.


I'll man the kettle and keep everyone's tea topped up.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

You aren't a bad person for using pedigree, but it would be nice to your pets if you got some better food. One thing about the better food, yeah it's quite a bit more expensive... but the animals eat a lot less of it than the food full of fillers. If you give them the good stuff for just a month you will see a marked difference in your animals coat, their energy, our pets throw up WAY less often now, they don't shit as much as they are eating less.

I would never judge someone for giving certain food to an animal (unless you're giving it toxic waste or something). If anything I think you are all really great people for taking care of animals in any way. Just wanted to put out my experience. We buy Blue Buffalo.


----------



## kelly4 (Nov 24, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>


Tongue Battle!


----------



## dangledo (Nov 24, 2012)

beef buttholes and chicken dick tips is the only meat in bagged food.

<----venison and rice for this pup


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 24, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Tongue Battle!


Ugh.... NO

That's my mother on the right...


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 24, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ugh.... NO
> 
> That's my mother on the right...


Some people only think about themselves. if they had something decent in their life they'd probably understand otherwise. Maybe its a vicious circle.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Robfather (Nov 24, 2012)

View attachment 2419351 Happy Birthday to me!!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2012)

^^ very cool pics. cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 25, 2012)

Robfather said:


> View attachment 2419351 Happy Birthday to me!!


Happy birthday and welcome... How old are you? I turned 20 on Wednesday. Also, love the avatar; Japanese culture is awesome, but not internment


----------



## kelly4 (Nov 25, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ugh.... NO
> 
> That's my mother on the right...


Nice, makes it even better...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 25, 2012)

You're a fucking sicko... And I cannot believe you liked that comment too, Bud.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2012)

I just odn't understand why people seem to desire that. Are people that lacking in empathy? How does the thought of having a threesome with your girlfriend and your dad strike you? Or with regard to a daughter and mother, why on earth would you be turned on by a girl who would get with her mother? that girl would be a section 1 loony, yet this is an attractive notion? This is not just me taking the side of my gf, i just don't understand the appeal of a mother and daughter together, it's a disturbing notion.


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2012)

Robfather said:


> View attachment 2419351 Happy Birthday to me!!


you remind me of the scout from TF2.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I just odn't understand why people seem to desire that. Are people that lacking in empathy? How does the thought of having a threesome with your girlfriend and your dad strike you? Or with regard to a daughter and mother, why on earth would you be turned on by a girl who would get with her mother? that girl would be a section 1 loony, yet this is an attractive notion? This is not just me taking the side of my gf, i just don't understand the appeal of a mother and daughter together, it's a disturbing notion.


I agree, I was recently on the outer edges of the internet and came across this Korean broad with her mom in the same clip, I don't think they were actually doing anything with each other but just the look if disgust on both of their faces was enough for me.. 

I don't understand the appeal of incest, but I heard recently that's one of the top searches in porn. Odd indeed..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2012)

Step-mom, though, that's another story..


----------



## Red leader (Nov 25, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You're a fucking sicko... And I cannot believe you liked that comment too, Bud.


Sorry, I didn't know.
i need help.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 25, 2012)

...........


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2012)

lol at the cock shirt.


----------



## cannabutt (Nov 25, 2012)

Mmmmm soda

Party time


----------



## ebgood (Nov 25, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> lol at the cock shirt.


right? i saw that at the store the other day. i had to have it lol


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2012)

how come you dont have a chain


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 25, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I agree, I was recently on the outer edges of the internet and came across this Korean broad with her mom in the same clip, I don't think they were actually doing anything with each other but just the look if disgust on both of their faces was enough for me..
> 
> I don't understand the appeal of incest, but I heard recently that's one of the top searches in porn. Odd indeed..


I think the appeal might be tied to the 2 for 1 sexual conquest; both generations find you so attractive they engage in taboo activity to have/please you sort of thing. though the appeal of twins might not crosscpeople's minds as quite the same thing. 

I totally understand genuine cases of genetic sexual attraction, and such people cannot regally be condemned, but inciting a young girl and her mother to perform for you is just is more sick than two attracted individuals IMO

That being said, there is an interesting storyline regarding GSA inEastemders between cousins ATM. I wonder how many men, fighting the way they are hardwored may have to shield themselves from opportunities to/surprises existing feelings of lust for their mothers, sisters and daughters? This is something I can't demonise a man for, nor do I accuse most men of having such thoughts... But I really feel for those who do and didn't want to. How many boys walk in on their sister changing and that sort of shit?


Ah well, back n topic, I like this thread, it's like cracking open the photo album with family. Thankyou all for letting me into your lives x


----------



## kelly4 (Nov 25, 2012)

The Dahm triplets....enough said.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2012)

i am nicknaming you guys cholesterol, blood pressure, and diabetes.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2012)

So much shit talking on this thread. People can't be happy with themselves without tearing down others.


----------



## sunni (Nov 25, 2012)

people ar emean cause they can be faceless over a keyboard. it sucks people are so mean


----------



## ebgood (Nov 25, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> The Dahm triplets....enough said.


i dont get it



srh88 said:


> how come you dont have a chain


i dont do jewelry



UncleBuck said:


> i am nicknaming you guys cholesterol, blood pressure, and diabetes.



actually u can call us ill fuck your wife, ill stab yo bitch ass and i make more money than you



jigfresh said:


> So much shit talking on this thread. People can't be happy with themselves without tearing down others.


its all good you gta work waaaaay harder than that to hurt my feelins. kids will be kids


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 25, 2012)

Now that's what I mean,rollitup can't have a convention....NEVER!!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 25, 2012)

Don't even stoop to their level bro,that shit petty.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2012)

ebgood said:


> actually u can call us ill fuck your wife, ill stab yo bitch ass and i make more money than you


does selling speakers out of the back of a van really pay that well? maybe i can branch out from this tiresome treadmill business.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Don't even stoop to their level bro,that shit petty.


are you cholesterol or diabetes?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2012)

I can say with certainty you don't talk like that in real life. You'd be dead by now. Keep flexing that online persona.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nah don't try to stop them,let em do all the talking they want.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I can say with certainty you don't talk like that in real life. You'd be dead by now. Keep flexing that online persona.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 25, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Don't even stoop to their level bro,that shit petty.


oh its cool rain, i was just clownin. these haters cant hold me back!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2012)

ebgood said:


> oh its cool rain, i was just clownin. these haters cant hold me back!


but high blood pressure can!


----------



## kelly4 (Nov 25, 2012)

ebgood said:


> i dont get it


Google- Dahm triplets bubblebath video.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 25, 2012)

We SHOULD have a convention, further cementing together the nice people on this forum. Apologies for numerous typos in recent times btw. In the face of adversity I just want to meet some of these stellar members even more.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 25, 2012)

i second that


----------



## Trolling (Nov 25, 2012)

Then do it already lol.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 25, 2012)

I'll be sure to come stag, but don't mind going back to the room with a group


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 25, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> We SHOULD have a convention, further cementing together the nice people on this forum. Apologies for numerous typos in recent times btw. In the face of adversity I just want to meet some of these stellar members even more.


Yeah! What's the latest with that thread ? Are we going to turn up in our flashing LED avatar T-shirts to take on the keyboard gangsters.. I'm der !!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah! What's the latest with that thread ? Are we going to turn up in our flashing LED avatar T-shirts to take on the keyboard gangsters.. I'm der !!


[video=youtube_share;YdsgOyu4irk]http://youtu.be/YdsgOyu4irk[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2012)

i'll have to hire a bodyguard for the convention. da innernet be seers bidne$$, foo.


----------



## Trolling (Nov 25, 2012)

Why don't you hire Jose?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> [video=youtube_share;YdsgOyu4irk]http://youtu.be/YdsgOyu4irk[/video]


Lol!! That's what I call a keyboard ninja !!


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol I love RIU.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2012)

lol i just asked about a chain and you got upset.. im not even bein mean ..............





















........................................... dick.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll have to hire a bodyguard for the convention. da innernet be seers bidne$$, foo.


just go and say youre someone else lol and when the real someone else comes.. well itll be awesome


----------



## Trolling (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd like to see Fish and Kaen fight to the death.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2012)

riu edition


----------



## Trolling (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol, they need to bring that show back.


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 25, 2012)

srh88 said:


> riu edition


First Round:


----------



## Red leader (Nov 25, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Some people only think about themselves. if they had something decent in their life they'd probably understand otherwise. Maybe its a vicious circle.


WTF? Did you make that comment because of the tongue battle comment?
If so, wow! Did your crystal ball tell you all that? 
Shit, you just swooped right in there, with your cape!


----------



## Trolling (Nov 25, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> First Round:


I dunno if it's just me but I can't see your pic.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2012)

Red leader said:


> WTF? Did you make that comment because of the tongue battle comment?
> If so, wow! Did your crystal ball tell you all that?
> Shit, you just swooped right in there, with your cape!


----------



## Red leader (Nov 25, 2012)

oneyearorange said:


> My fuck the world picture!


Hahaha is that a meth lab behind you??


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 26, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll have to hire a bodyguard for the convention. da innernet be seers bidne$$, foo.


Your whole life depends on it. I don't doubt it's serious buisness!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2012)

Me holding my new granddaughter from last night!


----------



## kelly4 (Nov 27, 2012)

gioua said:


> Me holding my new granddaughter from last night!


Congratulations.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 27, 2012)

gioua said:


> Me holding my new granddaughter from last night!


Beautiful.


----------



## gioua (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks guys-gals wifey is at the hospital again getting them ready to leave


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

I like the purse.


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 27, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


Don't fuck with him,he look like he does not play.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Nov 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I like the purse.



He looks like he just stole it from a little old lady. And he collects awsome antique cell phones, and has a little girly gun he thinks is cool. Lol. .380 is funny. 

Cool beads too....are they anal beads? At least they got washed off first before the pic.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

Don't forget the credit cards.To think that someone actually took that picture and it wasn't a joke is a bit disturbing really.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## greenswag (Nov 27, 2012)

I like the spread out credit cards. I remember when I thought it would be cool to have a bunch too, then I turned 12 and realized they mean nothing but debt. You must be related to the dude with the smoking baby avi, distant cousins twice removed? Nah I just diss to stroke my ridiculously small epeen, it's in dire need of some tlc


----------



## greenswag (Nov 27, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


>


fap socks at the bottom of the computer desk? That dude kinda scares me in the best way, but his finger on the trigger in the second pic is terrifying, I take that type of thing seriously lol

And what's up with the guitar hero guitars? And who did he get to take the pics for him!? So many questions unanswered


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 27, 2012)

I couldn't help but laugh


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 27, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


>


That is so not how I imagined you lmao... freek... lol 

How the hell does one even find pictures that fucked up lol???


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow now thats just rong!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2012)

ooooo ... a baby bear. Juuust right. cn


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like Russel Brand in 15 years after he accidentally fucks with a fan in the wrong way, gets sued for sexual harassment and has a pending 6 year jail time sentence on his ass. He then goes into underground hiding and becomes a unrecognizable celebrity of a not so known chat forum. After getting pushed passed the realm of reasonable thought for not receiving the E-love he desperately needed, Russel Brand decided to prove himself in the flesh by snapping a photo in full war gear.
Prepared to gaddafi any mother fucker that questions his libeto
Will you question Russel Brand's libeto?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just thought I'd join the fun lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome to the party.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Looks like Russel Brand in 15 years after he accidentally fucks with a fan in the wrong way, gets sued for sexual harassment and has a pending 6 year jail time sentence on his ass. He then goes into underground hiding and becomes a unrecognizable celebrity of a not so known chat forum. After getting pushed passed the realm of reasonable thought for not receiving the E-love he desperately needed, Russel Brand decided to prove himself in the flesh by snapping a photo in full war gear.
> Prepared to gaddafi any mother fucker that questions his libeto
> Will you question Russel Brand's libeto?


I just imagine that one second after that pic, the poor dolt squeezed that trigger a bit too hard ... "decapitation" ... cn


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol it does look a tad nestled.

What message is he trying to get across?

I wonder...


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Welcome to the party.


Lol thanks. Fits my name properly I think. Always a big ass smile on my face.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 27, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Don't fuck with him,he look like he does not play.


Fuck no, look at all that shit he robbed from people lol


----------



## kinetic (Nov 27, 2012)

My wife is PISSED, I just showed her the pic of that naked dude! I said hey isn't this the guy you dated in college?


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 28, 2012)

aint me, but my only smoking buddy


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry, another preview of my video lol I dont know when if/when I'll be able to do this stuff again so had it was the last thing I did


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 30, 2012)

Hitting Stateside after 9 month West Pac


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 30, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


>


was this pic taken in oahu, ala moana beach park?


----------



## april (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;JRWox-i6aAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRWox-i6aAk[/video]


This ones 4 kuroi and tip top


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 30, 2012)

This was me last Friday! Hopefully tonight goes a little better!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 30, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> This was me last Friday! Hopefully tonight goes a little better!
> 
> View attachment 2426281


You was assed out pissy drunk LMAO..


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 30, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> You was assed out pissy drunk LMAO..


I asked the girl in the pink for a blumpkin but she wasn't down!


----------



## D3monic (Nov 30, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> You was assed out pissy drunk LMAO..


Pissy drunk? He done crapped himself! lol .. seriously though.. .I hope that was a google pic.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> was this pic taken in oahu, ala moana beach park?


Wow!! I'm impressed! About 1973


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 30, 2012)

ROFFLMMFAO.....I didn't even see the shit,tell me that google,don't sit up here and tell me that was you.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 30, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Pissy drunk? He done crapped himself! lol .. seriously though.. .I hope that was a google pic.


forget shitting your pants can you imagine growing up and looking like that fuck? google for sure!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 30, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Wow!! I'm impressed! About 1973


hahaha, thanks. I thought it looked familiar.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah! Those were the days!!!


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Hitting Stateside after 9 month West Pac



oh if only i was around then....... BHAHAH


----------



## gioua (Dec 1, 2012)

wascaptain said:


> aint me, but my only smoking buddy


This looks exactly like my buddies yard minus the smoking buddy... been out there many a time at night with the big ass fire going and making some dutch oven apple pies..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Hitting Stateside after 9 month West Pac


I see we both splurged on good beer back then.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 1, 2012)

wow this threads been allot of different places since I posted my pic, holy shit. 
kids today using instagram to make their pics look like dirtsurfr's photo from 1973 is funny.
What kind of beer was that?


----------



## D3monic (Dec 1, 2012)

sunni said:


> oh if only i was around then....... BHAHAH


I would of totally partied with that dude back then. A lil man sammich for ya Sunni


----------



## kinetic (Dec 1, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I would of totally partied with that dude back then. A lil man sammich for ya Sunni


You're all about that group thing! lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I would of totally partied with that dude back then. A lil man sammich for ya Sunni


It is entirely possible that Sunni may be less than impressed by a *Lil* Sammi. No?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't remember what kind of beer it was, it wasn't Sam Magel beer thats for sure!


----------



## D3monic (Dec 1, 2012)

What's scary is despite the rugged good looks there's a striking resemblance between him and his avatar.


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I would of totally partied with that dude back then. A lil man sammich for ya Sunni


psh id take you out back any day ...or whatever wine and dine you if you want i guess...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 1, 2012)

sunni said:


> psh id take you out back any day ...or whatever wine and dine you if you want i guess...


what?!


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what?!


i suck at hitting on people


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 1, 2012)

sunni said:


> i suck at hitting on people


I kinda noticed that you hella cute though! hahahaha


----------



## D3monic (Dec 1, 2012)

sunni said:


> psh id take you out back any day ...or whatever wine and dine you if you want i guess...


Id rather make you dinner and introduce you to the girls. Then let you have your way with me


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 1, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I see we both splurged on good beer back then.


Nothing but the best Slitz _I think??_


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 1, 2012)

im not photogenic haha...


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 1, 2012)

Love this thread )))


----------



## thump easy (Dec 1, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i got 34 months. i report to prison Jan 22. i assume you were directing that to me. i hope that's real enough for you.


the only thing i can advice i can give you is.. dont count your time forget about the calinder it will depress you on holidays dont get into trouble inside follow the rules read. read alot and make one or two good friends that are not into doing anything stoopid people that keep to themselfs, play games but dont gamble it can get out of hand fast, and a fight might break out over a pack of kool aid.. chest rummie spades, dont worry time flies fast try to get into the kitchen if you can get construction work time flies or if you can get out to clean the freeways thats cool too... you will get us to it eventually just stay out of the politics go to church and read im shure you will be sobber and you will realize who is thier for you dont be supprised if only moms is thier for you and no one on the outside... you might nevor smoke again after this but dont get sad and dont get depressed time will seem to be at a stand still but by the time you get out alot will have happend.. good luck budy....


----------



## sunni (Dec 1, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Id rather make you dinner and introduce you to the girls. Then let you have your way with me



so whens the meeting?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2012)

thump easy said:


> the only thing i can advice i can give you is.. dont count your time forget about the calinder it will depress you on holidays dont get into trouble inside follow the rules read. read alot and make one or two good friends that are not into doing anything stoopid people that keep to themselfs, play games but dont gamble it can get out of hand fast, and a fight might break out over a pack of kool aid.. chest rummie spades, dont worry time flies fast try to get into the kitchen if you can get construction work time flies or if you can get out to clean the freeways thats cool too... you will get us to it eventually just stay out of the politics go to church and read im shure you will be sober and you will realize who is thier for you dont be supprised if only moms is thier for you and no one on the outside... you might never smoke again after this but dont get sad and dont get depressed time will seem to be at a stand still but by the time you get out alot will have happened.. good luck budy....



thank you, my new friend. 

i did 4 months in IL already. i kept to myself. read a new book every 3 days. did a lot of jigsaw puzzles and A LOT of sleeping. i have a wife and child with a strong family on her side who really care about me. my parents are good people, but they kinda warned me about this coming so they don't have a lot of sympathy. i'm pretty good at keeping to myself, simply because people drive me crazy. i hate playing spades, it just seems so "jail like" to me. so i should have an easy enough time staying away from the wrong people. i'm a welder by trade and after reading some info about sheridan it looks like i might be able to get some type of welding job while there. my biggest worry is for the well being of my family while i'm away. they count on me a lot and it's gonna be really hard on them not having me here. i have a good job i have to leave, but my boss will openly accept me back once i get home. i just have to get thru each day so i can have my life back. 

looks like it's gonna be a few years before i can smoke again. i'm ok with that. i dream about it almost every night. i'm sure once i get past all this i'll be a smoker again. i just won't devote my whole life to it. i blow glass on the side out of a shop here at home. it brings in a lot of extra income. pipe sales is my bread and butter so i'm kinda involved in the "scene" from that. i haven't been allowed to make pipes since this all happened so i have been doing a lot of marbles, jewelry, and whatnot. it's cool to expand my skills, but i really miss making pipes. i doubt i'll be allowed to make pipes until after i'm done with my 3 years probation. it seems so far away at this point. i'm hoping it all goes by fast. 

i just really want my life back. i fully admit my guilt in all this. i just don't feel the punishment fit the "crime". especially living in CA where this is all a way of life. it's the hydro shop and smoke shop ads on the radio that get me the most. i have a stack of MMJ cards and dispensary cards yet it's all off limits to me now. i guess if i would have just followed the rules ...


----------



## Trolling (Dec 2, 2012)

I know Jail isn't nearly as bad as prison but I did most of my time playing basketball and taking showers (single use) and hanging with the old people watching TV, the people were great, it's the guards that gave you a hard time. This one obese guard really got on people's nerve, surprised nobody knocked him out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I know Jail isn't nearly as bad as prison but I did most of my time playing basketball and taking showers (single use) and hanging with the old people watching TV, the people were great, it's the guards that gave you a hard time. This one obese guard really got on people's nerve, surprised nobody knocked him out.


from what i hear, ... prison is a lot easier. at least low security prison.

in jail you get a lot of young, and old, whiners. people crying and bitching about being innocent. a lot of weekenders and drunks. a lot of men simply crying and complaining. no respect, a lot of punks, drama, ... i think prison probably has it's downfalls as well. but i bet it's a lot easier to deal with. more programs and activities in prison as well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

guess i should post a picture, ...


----------



## Trolling (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm sure they do, jail I know has people who join as cooks or clean up for good behavior and I haven't been in there for more than a 8 days so I couldn't imagine a year or more of what they experience but you are right or does have some young kids that think they're badass but it's easy to avoid them. I once asked this one guy of this was the line to check to see if anyone has put money in your account, he just gave me the dirtiest look and said no, that was a person to clearly avoid lol, I never seen any fights but again, only 8 days. I'm sure it's different everywhere as well too.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> guess i should post a picture, ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427513


Yeah you'll be fine, definitely a top.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> so whens the meeting?


As soon as you would like


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 2, 2012)

Hookin and getting high


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

View attachment 2428267View attachment 2428268View attachment 2428269ohhh herrrrooooooo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2428267View attachment 2428268View attachment 2428269ohhh herrrrooooooo





D3monic said:


> As soon as you would like


D3monic, you better jump on that fine piece of ass!! sunni is beautiful. damn


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2428267View attachment 2428268View attachment 2428269ohhh herrrrooooooo


You got the sexiest lips ever,let me stop being thirsty lol..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> D3monic, you better jump on that fine piece of ass!! sunni is beautiful. damn


looks like more than just a piece of ass to me.

that kind of beauty is satisfaction for a life time. She is sweet, smart, funny, and mature. Beautiful flowers are delicate


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 2, 2012)

a few years ago.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> looks like more than just a piece of ass to me.
> 
> that kind of beauty is satisfaction for a life time. She is sweet, smart, funny, and mature. Beautiful flowers are delicate


ya, that too. but sunni knows what I mean. lol she is fine!!! if I was around her age, y'all wouldn't have a chance hahahaha

jump on it, Demonic, before some one else does


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

Damn you're gorgeous.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2428267View attachment 2428268View attachment 2428269ohhh herrrrooooooo



 thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

If there ever was a Riu convention Sunni would need a lot of mace.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

i delete em before 24 hrs is up....


----------



## Trolling (Dec 2, 2012)

Interesting, that's what I say during sex....is both your hands on the keyboard Fdd??


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> If there ever was a Riu convention Sunni would need a lot of mace.


 wouldnt bother me... Im scared of really beautiful ladies, i wouldnt have the balls to talk to her, or I would be shy and foolish lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Interesting, that's what I say during sex....is both your hands on the keyboard Fdd??


neither hand is on the keyboard.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok. Right click-> Save as lol

Sunni is super hot, adorable, talented and funny... If only I weren't taken @[email protected]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 2, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Interesting, that's what I say during sex....is both your hands on the keyboard Fdd??


That's what women say to me during sex


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 2, 2012)

Another shot of me !


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

sitting settling sleeping slummin


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Another shot of me !
> 
> View attachment 2428299


cool pic! old backyard shot... friends visiting


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> neither hand is on the keyboard.


Its a little weird only guys "liked" this post


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I hate sex!



whats wrong with you


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> You got the sexiest lips ever,let me stop being thirsty lol..


lol....









she do got them no drip dsl's on deck..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

I love sex.... thats why I hate it right now lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

My downstairs is broken... I NEED IT :'(


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I hate sex!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> whats wrong with you


it gets expensive for him...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> My downstairs is broken... I NEED IT :'(


I do hope you can find a way ... and get thee to a honeyplumber ... cn


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> That's what women say to me during sex


its ur fucking fault my bears lost today.... ur bad luck


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> it gets expensive for him...


He better go get a 20 a blow,40 a lay special lol..


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, that too. but sunni knows what I mean. lol she is fine!!! if I was around her age, y'all wouldn't have a chance hahahaha
> 
> jump on it, Demonic, before some one else does


i would do just about anything to get with demonic..he is not interested though lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> it gets expensive for him...



Rofl



cannabineer said:


> I do hope you can find a way ... and get thee to a honeyplumber ... cn


Going back into hospital and seeing a specialist on 13th x


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> it gets expensive for him...


Didn't I see you coming out of the whore house on marquette and halsted last week?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> i would do just about anything to get with demonic..he is not interested though lol


trust me, he's interested, but he's just like you. he sucks at hitting on people


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Didn't I see you coming out of the whore house on marquette and halsted last week?


naw u didnt... i run the track on the westside all up and down cicero ave. you want a job o what?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

If I told you once I'm telling you again, Sunni, you're going to have to go grab the man you want x

I practically raped Tip Top... Seriously..


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> If I told you once I'm telling you again, Sunni, you're going to have to go grab the man you want x
> 
> I practically raped Tip Top... Seriously..


no. if someone is interested they should come after me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> no. if someone is interested they should come after me.


I can't believe you're single


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

i dont fuck with the soutside like that johnny... they only got love for ah pimp from garfield park back up north to uptown


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> i would do just about anything to get with demonic..he is not interested though lol


Damn... These E relationships move quick... when on earth did I give you the impression I wasn't interested? Your fucking fine as hell!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> no. if someone is interested they should come after me.


You are going to wait your entire life for a good guy to approach. Seriously. This isn't a joke... don't let your whole life pass waiting for that. You'll be 50 and have to settle for a jackass just so you wont be alone anymore.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Damn... These E relationships move quick... when on earth did I give you the impression I wasn't interested? Your fucking fine as hell!


just soo u know... i got roofies.... 15 dollar donation..... ill put it in her drink myself for another 15


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> You are going to wait your entire life for a good guy to approach. Seriously. This isn't a joke... don't let your whole life pass waiting for that. You'll be 50 and have to settle for a jackass just so you wont be alone anymore.


yup thats my plan


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Damn... These E relationships move quick... when on earth did I give you the impression I wasn't interested? Your fucking fine as hell!


there you go!!! speak the truth and go after it. haha


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

Even more than that... if women want a man to do something they should tell him. It's easy. Women have this dream that their man (or any man) is going to be considerate and thoughtful and realize what she could be wanting at that moment... then with that realization do the very thing the woman was desiring.

It's a dream. It might happen once when you are 60, your man will finally get you that glass of water you had been hoping for, or ask you that question you'd been dying to answer.

But if you want a happy life.... find a good man, and tell him what to do to make you happy. He will love you for it. That's all we want to do (the good one's at least) is make our women happy... we just don't know how. We're fucking selfish and retarded. Understand that.

Tell men what you want... you'll get it.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> You are going to wait your entire life for a good guy to approach. Seriously. This isn't a joke... don't let your whole life pass waiting for that. You'll be 50 and have to settle for a jackass just so you wont be alone anymore.


nopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> just soo u know... i got roofies.... 15 dollar donation..... ill put it in her drink myself for another 15


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> no. if someone is interested they should come after me.





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I can't believe you're single


That is precisely why.

I'd not had one boyfriend before Tip Top and I had to go to the other side of the country and beg him to 1) call/text me 2) let me stay. Silly boy was shy... you're beautiful but you'll be sitting there a long time if you don't try. That or you get with that boy I know loves you more than anything. Men only know how to approach you for hookups and leave. It the one who's too much of a gentleman to ask that you want.

[video=youtube;IShrytb1UZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IShrytb1UZE&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Even more than that... if women want a man to do something they should tell him. It's easy. Women have this dream that their man (or any man) is going to be considerate and thoughtful and realize what she could be wanting at that moment... then with that realization do the very thing the woman was desiring.
> 
> It's a dream. It might happen once when you are 60, your man will finally get you that glass of water you had been hoping for, or ask you that question you'd been dying to answer.
> 
> ...


Thats for real right there! Communicate and stand up for what you want and get it.

so consider yourself lucky that you can get what you want and get it! 

some of us arent so lucky...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 2, 2012)

i rub my chick down after work i feed her on her days off i rub her neck back legs with lotion and feet and toes i kiss her lil toes i love my chick, you just gota love your chick and you will do anything to make her smile.. at times believe me its not always like this but try to find a lil time away from the plants..


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Men only know how to approach you for hookups and leave. It the one who's too much of a gentleman to ask that you want.


yepppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

thump easy said:


> i rub my chick down after work i feed her on her days off i rub her neck back legs with lotion and feet and toes i kiss her lil toes i love my chick, you just gota love your chick and you will do anything to make her smile.. at times believe me its not always like this but try to find a lil time away from the plants..


comeon maaaan.... u aint lie to kickit...... only thing u been rubbing down with lotion is urself...... be carefull i hear u can go blind jo.......


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Here you go.... Lol my ass and its dimples ... You know you want it carn.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> That is precisely why.
> 
> I'd not had one boyfriend before Tip Top and I had to go to the other side of the country and beg him to 1) call/text me 2) let me stay. Silly boy was shy... you're beautiful but you'll be sitting there a long time if you don't try. That or you get with that boy I know loves you more than anything. Men only know how to approach you for hookups and leave. It the one who's too much of a gentleman to ask that you want.
> 
> [video=youtube;IShrytb1UZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IShrytb1UZE&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


one of my favorites  [youtube]moOXLgd519I[/youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 2, 2012)

Sunni, do you have any native american in you? You're cute as hell...


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm part Native American... hehe


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

thats fucked up demonic.... u left me str8 mentally scard bro......


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yall need a shy guy,I need a supa freak
[video=youtube;9chJZcHU6_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9chJZcHU6_o[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm native ameri... mutt X3


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I'm part Native American... hehe


well then put some feathers around that shit motha fucka.....


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Sunni, do you have any native american in you? You're cute as hell...


 thank you and no im 50/50 italian /french


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> comeon maaaan.... u aint lie to kickit...... only thing u been rubbing down with lotion is urself...... be carefull i hear u can go blind jo.......


I have noooo doubt that the Thump has it going on ... on demand. cn


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Sunni, do you have any native american in you? You're cute as hell...



naw biut its lookin like she want some in her.......


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

hawwwwwwttttttttt


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Don't know what's sexier... my fat ass or the mess on the dresser.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Here you go.... Lol my ass and its dimples ... You know you want it carn.


shit just got real!!!


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> hawwwwwwttttttttt



Dude clean out your bong water!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm native ameri... mutt X3


this isn't about you.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Don't know what's sexier... my fat ass or the mess on the dresser.


dont post no more pix like that chief cheeks.... if you want pm them to carne....


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

It's yellow glass.... but yea it needs a soak.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

and thats what you want sunni? LOL..


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm just satisfied with the fact that you are now mentally scarred. Especially since it keeps getting repasted. Everytime you see my ass post you will... well, see my ass.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> and thats what you want sunni? LOL..


I think he just lost a point or 2 with that post, lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

dick photos please.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I'm just satisfied with the fact that you are now mentally scarred. Especially since it keeps getting repasted. Everytime you see my ass post you will... well, see my ass.


we are part of an exclusive club who have bared our asses for RIU. 

the women of RIU need to follow our example.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> dick photos please.


What?!?!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> dick photos please.


rainbowbrite was my fool-me-once.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> dick photos please.


UT!! time to go!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey, I'm 32.... there's much worse looking trainwrecks out there. Atleast I'm not covered in hair and morbidly obese. I do keep a dirty bong though..... That pic was from when I woke up this morn not like I was modeling for anyone.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

my camera wont zoom out far enough to see my whole package :[

sorry i tried...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Hey, I'm 32.... there's much worse looking trainwrecks out there. _*Atleast I'm not covered in hair*_ and morbidly obese. I do keep a dirty bong though..... That pic was from when I woke up this morn not like I was modeling for anyone.


that hurts.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> we are part of an exclusive club who have bared our asses for RIU.
> 
> the women of RIU need to follow our example.



Been there, done that - NEXT !!!!


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> What?!?!


sorry im such a horn dog tonight FUCK ...lol ima just go watch tv i guess


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> dick photos please.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Hey, I'm 32.... there's much worse looking trainwrecks out there. Atleast I'm not covered in hair and morbidly obese. I do keep a dirty bong though..... That pic was from when I woke up this morn not like I was modeling for anyone.


you just randomly take naked photos of yourself?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Been there, done that - NEXT !!!!




link to the thread?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow what the hell have I missed in this thread. Starts out with people talking about relationships and then next I see a pic of of demonics ass and dirty ass bong reposted bout a million times. Sheesh

Now were talking about dick pics. What has this world come to.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> sorry im such a horn dog tonight FUCK ...lol ima just go watch tv i guess


we could video chat.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

If I had a vid of me rubbing one out on my phone I'd send it to you sunni. Atleast take care of that throbbing urge of yours. I'll be sure to keep you in mind next time. Should I just post it in this thread?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

yeah it went to shit... for sure...


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you just randomly take naked photos of yourself?


You don't??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you just randomly take naked photos of yourself?


looks like a pic you'd find in a CL add , lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> my camera wont zoom out far enough to see my whole package :[
> 
> sorry i tried...



Oh no!! What a shame !! U must have a really short body if you can't even do a close-up!


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> If I had a vid of me rubbing one out on my phone I'd send it to you sunni. Atleast take care of that throbbing urge of yours. I'll be sure to keep you in mind next time. Should I just post it in this thread?


no youre all mine<3 LOL nunni's doesnt share!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


lol thats fucked up doc.... im never going seconds after u.... me first always.....


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you just randomly take naked photos of yourself?


My exwife asked if I had got in the shower yet (she was on her way over)


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks like a pic you'd find in a CL add , lol


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> My exwife asked if I had got in the shower yet (she was on her way over)


oh... you send nakerz photos to your exwife im out


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> hawwwwwwttttttttt


OMG you shaved!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> link to the thread?


Nah, most have seen me already !!


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> oh... you send nakerz photos to your exwife im out


Not inappropriate naked. Just occasionally funny. Although her boyfriend doesn't think so... I also just posted the same picture for 100's of creepy strangers to see.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Not inappropriate naked. Just occasionally funny. Although her boyfriend doesn't think so.


duh i would imagine so.... move on sire im much cuter  oh did i mention 32 dds?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Not inappropriate naked. Just occasionally funny. Although her boyfriend doesn't think so... I also just posted the same picture for 100's of creepy strangers to see.


I could do without seeing it anymore


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> oh did i mention 32 dds?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> this isn't about you.


You told me not to harass you, I stopped replying. Don't play games with me.

I fucked with the colors so bathroom picture is less obvious. And boredom. Pain meds contain caffeine... Cannot sleep.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol thats fucked up doc.... im never going seconds after u.... me first always.....


Damn I thought you liked the sloppy seconds chi haha!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You told me not to harass you, I stopped replying. Don't play games with me.
> 
> I fucked with the colors so bathroom picture is less obvious. And boredom. Pain meds contain caffeine... Cannot sleep.



Whos that? she is pretty too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Whos that? she is pretty too


that's kuroi.. 

you're about a month or 2 to late, she's dating tip top toker


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You told me not to harass you, I stopped replying. Don't play games with me.


i had a pretty good feeling you couldn't take a JOKE.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Love the new quote Dr.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Love the new quote Dr.


hahahaa! it made me bust out laughing so I had to use it.... you're gonna be RIU famous now 



don't get me wrong though, I rub one out every now and again too, lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


>



no id rather not.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 2, 2012)

Sunni I believe that an ass picture of you is required for you to continue flirting in this thread...........please proceed with that asap. Thanks.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Damn I thought you liked the sloppy seconds chi haha!


i thought i was well endowed untill i seen wtf da doc was rocking... he gonna tear those walls down.. either i go first or ill just pick another hole on a hoe... u left me mentally scard doc...  lolololl


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh no!! What a shame !! U must have a really short body if you can't even do a close-up!


18yros and im 6"5, probably top at 6"7 since most of my irish relatives are around 6"8


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> no id rather not.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i had a pretty good feeling you couldn't take a JOKE.


You forgot I am on the autistic spectrum. If it was genuinely a joke, ok. But it's not fair to 'push buttons'.

@Theloadeddragon Lol, thankyou x I love dragons aswell. I think I'll upload a sketch of one just for you.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's kuroi..
> 
> you're about a month or 2 to late, she's dating tip top toker


oh sorry, didnt mean any disrespect


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i thought i was well endowed untill i seen wtf da doc was rocking... he gonna tear those walls down.. either i go first or ill just pick another hole on a hoe... u left me mentally scard doc... lolololl


He's going to do more then tear walls down lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> oh sorry, didnt mean any disrespect


nah don't even sweat. she a cool chick.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


>


i wouldnt just throw it on the internet private messaging...maybe


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You forgot I am on the autistic spectrum. If it was genuinely a joke, ok. But it's not fair to 'push buttons'.
> 
> @Theloadeddragon Lol, thankyou x I love dragons aswell. I think I'll upload a sketch of one just for you.


you know uncle fade likes u he is just giving u a hard time... he prolly rubbin one out to ur pic right now... trying to hurry up so his wife wont catch him and shit....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You forgot I am on the autistic spectrum. If it was genuinely a joke, ok. But it's not fair to 'push buttons'.
> 
> @Theloadeddragon Lol, thankyou x I love dragons aswell. I think I'll upload a sketch of one just for you.


carne was crying about me "harassing" him. in turn you did the same to me. i was being sarcastic when i asked you to stop "harassing" me. i was making light of it all when i said "it's not about you". that was once again in reference to the whole carne "thing". you really need to "lighten up".


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> i wouldnt just throw it on the internet private messaging...maybe


do you need my email address?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


>


*nuzzles puppy*

Sunni's stunning chest is on this site already if you know where to look. Can't be reposting her beauty without consent though.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> He's going to do more then tear walls down lol.


hahahahahaha this is the sound doc makes right when he about to bust a nutt... [youtube]nWS4Eu8E2z4[/youtube]


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok I just caught up on this thread..... I really wish I didn't tho 

Dafuq


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahaha this is the sound doc makes right when he about to bust a nutt... [youtube]nWS4Eu8E2z4[/youtube]


ahahahahaha


how you know


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 2, 2012)

hey fdd, here is a free " ".....i think you left all yours in the post above ^^^^^

lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Ok I just caught up on this thread..... I really wish I didn't tho
> 
> Dafuq


Haha I'm guessing you would be talking about demonics ass pic.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 2, 2012)

It smells like ass in here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> hey fdd, here is a free " ".....i think you left all yours in the post above ^^^^^
> 
> lol.


i "love" those "things".


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahaha
> 
> 
> how you know


He's been watching you!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> carne was crying about me "harassing" him. in turn you did the same to me. i was being sarcastic when i asked you to stop "harassing" me. i was making light of it all when i said "it's not about you". that was once again in reference to the whole carne "thing". you really need to "lighten up".


HELLO. AUTISM. DID NOT PICK UP ON SARCASM.

It is not a case of lightening up when you know exactly what you are doing. This 'pushing buttons' thing.

You told me to stop 'harassing' you politely, so I did. Stop the fucking tirade.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> It smells like ass in here.


LOL..I wonder why??


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> HELLO. AUTISM. DID NOT PICK UP ON SARCASM.
> 
> It is not a case of lightening up when you know exactly what you are doing. This 'pushing buttons' thing.
> 
> You told me to stop 'harassing' you politely, so I did. Stop the fucking tirade.



you're hurting my ears dear. eek.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> He's been watching you!


shit i was holdin da camera so we could all watch... lol


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 2, 2012)

My PM's are working fine and open to pictures...

in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> My PM's are working fine and open to pictures...
> 
> in case anyone was wondering.


I'll add you to the vid list Johnny...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> LOL..I wonder why??


I know I know!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> My PM's are working fine and open to pictures...
> 
> in case anyone was wondering.


likewise here, lol


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok now this shit is just getting weird


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I'll add you to the vid list Johnny...


don't add me to the list, lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> i wouldnt just throw it on the internet private messaging...maybe


 ................


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> don't add me to the list, lol


stop playin u know u one a handfull of people who pay dude to get naked and dance for u on skype...... u been subscribed to his vids for years.........


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm with rainman, this shit is getting weird lol, and this thread is moving so fast that by time I type one message there are 20 new ones!


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> *nuzzles puppy*
> 
> Sunni's stunning chest is on this site already if you know where to look. Can't be reposting her beauty without consent though.


Pm me links please thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> HELLO. AUTISM. DID NOT PICK UP ON SARCASM.
> 
> It is not a case of lightening up when you know exactly what you are doing. This 'pushing buttons' thing.
> 
> You told me to stop 'harassing' you politely, so I did. Stop the fucking tirade.


serious, relax.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> stop playin u know u one a handfull of people who pay dude to get naked and dance for u on skype...... u been subscribed to his vids for years.........


ROFL..What you say bro,they subscribed.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I'm with rainman, this shit is getting weird lol, and this thread is moving so fast that by time I type one message there are 20 new ones!


it seems like everytime sunni posts her pics, this thread moves fast, lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> *nuzzles puppy*
> 
> Sunni's stunning chest is on this site already if you know where to look. Can't be reposting her beauty without consent though.


actually it got deleted along with a bunch of threads and such when that big hack operation happend


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> serious, relax.


ah see what happends when u fuck with people too much????? lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

yeah everyone perving on sunni n demonic is gettin old  hint hint


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> ROFL..What you say bro,they subscribed.


true story jack...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok well it's time to burn some headband. I bet by time I'm done there will be 50 new posts, probably wont even bother catching back up just so I don't catch the end of more ass pics. Well unless it's of sunni or some others then I might spend some time getting caught up. 

Have fun everyone!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> 18yros and im 6"5, probably top at 6"7 since most of my irish relatives are around 6"8


Well, this is the 'Picture of Yourself' thread.....


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> don't add me to the list, lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Well, this is the 'Picture of Yourself' thread.....



heehee not "describe yourself"


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Pm me links please thanks


Sorry Hun, only if she says so! You can have a nuzzle too though.

Maybe Sunni should become a Suicide Girl..


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> stop playin u know u one a handfull of people who pay dude to get naked and dance for u on skype...... u been subscribed to his vids for years.........


Says the Gold star member...


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

id prefer to stalk all of you...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

im still trippin on da doc over doe doe... [youtube]gROO7xSTxfY[youtube]


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

This is some funny shit tonight,I gotta roll me up another one,yall trippin


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

[youtube]gROO7xSTxfY[/youtube]


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Sorry Hun, only if she says so! You can have a nuzzle too though.
> 
> Maybe Sunni should become a Suicide Girl..


I'd SO be her photographer! But everyone knows a suicides first shoot has to be with another new girl... kuroi you going to join her?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> id prefer to stalk all of you...


Nothing wrong with a little late night stalking


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> heehee not "describe yourself"



Haha. He'll get with the programme in a bit!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> true story jack...


true story your ass! lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 2, 2012)

fap.......


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> fap.......


everytime you fap,somebody dies.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> everytime you fap,somebody dies.


Or God kills a kitten....


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Or God kills a kitten....


If that was the case after this thread alone cats would be extinct.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 2, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> everytime you fap,somebody dies.


Fap.. Fap... Fap.. Can I have the bodies?


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

where eb at? he is missing out tonight.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Damn shit got buried quick.... I didn't even get to check out sunni's pics.. now where the frick did they go.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 2, 2012)

Double murder suicide over here.
What a mess.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Damn shit got buried quick.... I didn't even get to check out sunni's pics.. now where the frick did they go.


in "My documents" under a folder called "Personal use".


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> heehee not "describe yourself"


So, I'm 5'8, blue eyes, dark blonde hair. Knockout figure. Big feet.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Fap.. Fap... Fap.. Can I have the bodies?


now you have to explaine to this little girl,why mittens just got hit by a semi...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> now you have to explaine to this little girl,why mittens just got hit by a semi...


... poor campaign management.  cn


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> So, I'm 5'8, blue eyes, dark blonde hair. Knockout figure. Big feet.


you know what they say about people with big feet





























big shoes...


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Damn shit got buried quick.... I didn't even get to check out sunni's pics.. now where the frick did they go.





sunni said:


> View attachment 2428267View attachment 2428268View attachment 2428269ohhh herrrrooooooo


 hereeeeeeeeee


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> So, I'm 5'8, blue eyes, dark blonde hair. Knockout figure. Big feet.


My pm box is all yours


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> actually it got deleted along with a bunch of threads and such when that big hack operation happend


Actually I just found a picture of your lovelies x It'd be rude to advertise where unless you say the word though.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


>


Pussy pic ... du'ude, ToS ... ~grin~ cn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Actually I just found a picture of your lovelies x It'd be rude to advertise where unless you say the word though.


are they covered lovelies? lol I don't think I seen that pic, must have missed it


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Now I got something to think about while making that vid..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Actually I just found a picture of your lovelies x It'd be rude to advertise where unless you say the word though.


Are you sure you found some? Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Actually I just found a picture of your lovelies x It'd be rude to advertise where unless you say the word though.


pm me..............


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

this might just go down boys!! lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Actually I just found a picture of your lovelies x It'd be rude to advertise where unless you say the word though.


just blame your autism and post the damn picture!!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 2, 2012)

Let's play who can find sunni's tits!


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

lets not........


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 2, 2012)

"More dangerous than a pack of feral bloggers"


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

home  sure is a part of me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Let's play who can find sunni's tits!





sunni said:


> lets not........


&#8203;........


----------



## Trolling (Dec 2, 2012)

Poll time?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

[youtube]U3Nd1N7d1tI[/youtube]


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this might just go down boys!! lol


Pshhhh I'm done. Got tired of waiting and used my imagination 


I need to smoke now 



Where's my lighter ?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Poll time?


Many men here have already confessed to that condition. cn


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

why is it that women get exalted for the tits and mine only bring tears and shame?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> lets not........


Oh I guess I crossed that line.
I need a cold shower


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

squeel piggy sqeel// [youtube]d_XNW95aSGE[/youtube]


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

I already found the thread but pics of certain RIU girls have been changed to moderator view status only.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I already found the thread but pics of certain RIU girls have been changed to moderator view status only.


Greedy Mods!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> why is it that women get exalted for the tits and mine only bring tears and shame?


Not even Ahab liked Mooby Dick. cn


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

and what you consume becomes a part of you right? Here is what is becoming me  something cheese or cheese something i cant remember


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 2, 2012)

I assume half the members left to search for certain pics.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Everyone left to go jerk off......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

that would be sad...


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I assume half the members left to search for certain pics.


I'll give you guys a hint... just like all great threads are destined to be, it's locked.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I already found the thread but pics of certain RIU girls have been changed to moderator view status only.


link to thread please


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Everyone left to go jerk off......


Man, they still haven't learned to type with one hand?


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

The thread just got too hott to handle!


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Man, they still haven't learned to type with one hand?


I have blink recognition.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Oh I guess I crossed that line.
> I need a cold shower





StephanieAk said:


> Everyone left to go jerk off......


Yeah but let's not forget that it was D3monics ass that got the ball rolling !!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

I left to check my PM's but still nothing


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

i wouldnt pm anyone id feel would exploit me and then send the photos to everyone else


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 2, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> So, I'm 5'8, blue eyes, dark blonde hair. Knockout figure. Big feet.


6'3, blue eyes, brown hair, swimmers build. Dick like a porn star.
Well, some porn stars...


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> i wouldnt pm anyone id feel would exploit me and then send the photos to everyone else


Riu's Most wanted titties! You defiantly need to get some mace!


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> i wouldnt pm anyone id feel would exploit me and then send the photos to everyone else


I wouldn't, promise. ... although I can't guarantee that I wouldn't vigorously fap to them.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Riu's Most wanted titties! You defiantly need to get some mace!


Definitely** auto correct


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Riu's Most wanted titties! You defiantly need to get some mace!


I prefer smaller breasts... but its not gunna make it or break it... just personal preference


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Snots air guitar solo... epic.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 2, 2012)

I found them for you all.



Those are some nice tits.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Definitely** auto correct


 Im not picking favorites I wouldn't mind seeing your titties too


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Im not picking favorites I wanna see your titties too
> 
> Disclaimer: if you're a chick if not disregard this message


Lol Sorry, you missed my previous avatar.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'ma step outside for a minute,I better have some tits in my inbox.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 2, 2012)

Rollup them shirts ladies !


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/509626-you-got-valentine-13.html

EDIT: next page I think


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I'ma step outside for a minute,I better have some tits in my inbox.


See you back here in two seconds then !!


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Lol Sorry, you missed my previous avatar.


I'm always late to tittie time ...dammit


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Damn I step out for a few minutes to burn one and come back and this thread is now 10 pages longer and still no titties! wtf!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

and i thought my stalker post was uncalled for, jesus this is like a middle school bathroom where your buddies talk about seeing there first pair of tits...


----------



## Trolling (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Snots air guitar solo... epic.


Lol, yes it was,Americam Dad always leaves me in chuckles.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

You boys are so lazy. It took me 10 minutes to find Sunni's tits and I posted a link to both her lovelies and my valentines day banner lol x

Silicity it's usually ALOT worse than this. At least they're not being vulgar/it's all tongue in cheek amongst friends.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Definitely** auto correct


Defiant is a good quality in titties. cn


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/509626-you-got-valentine-13.html
> 
> EDIT: next page I think


This thread is about to explode!


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

theyve been UNEARTHED!


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> theyve been UNEARTHED!


And boy are they swell! Lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> theyve been UNEARTHED!





StephanieAk said:


> And boy are they swell! Lol


You two would look hot together...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

hahaha! thanks for the link kuroi...

my my my.... didn't know you were so full on top sunni, haha


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> and i thought my stalker post was uncalled for, jesus this is like a middle school bathroom where your buddies talk about seeing there first pair of tits...


Yeah we takin it back,real childish with it tonight.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You two would look hot together...


Yeah you three would


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! thanks for the link kuroi...
> 
> my my my.... didn't know you were so full on top sunni, haha


I'm gonna have to agree with you on this one  

I'm not sure how the hell sunni doesn't have a man cuz she is fine as hell! 

Speaking of which sunni do you have plugs in your ears?


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

hmm damn, would love to bury myself ear to ear. Chest is nice too.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

i think this has become the most recently active thread on riu


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 2, 2012)

Those are nice and all but its her lips and eyes that do it for me..


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

see what titties do to us?!?! they need to be outlawed!


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I'm gonna have to agree with you on this one
> 
> I'm not sure how the hell sunni doesn't have a man cuz she is fine as hell!
> 
> Speaking of which sunni do you have plugs in your ears?


yes i do


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Those are nice and all but its her lips and eyes that do it for me..


I agree... kinda haha


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Those are nice and all but its her lips and eyes that do it for me..


Her eyes and lips are nice but its the beauty that shines from within that does it for me 1 up'd the 1upper


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Those are nice and all but its her lips and eyes that do it for me..


word&#8203;........


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

I wanna be reincarnated as sunni's baby boy LOL..you know the rest OW!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 2, 2012)

i love looking at mug shots


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Those are nice and all but its her lips and eyes that do it for me..


I have to strongly agree.. Im an ass man myself but those are some FINE ass lips. I can see her now looking up at me biting her lip... sigh... damn it I might just have to go get cleaned up.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 2, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Her eyes and lips are nice but its the beauty that shines from within that does it for me 1 up'd the 1upper


Hahah..bastard


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

Lmao this shit is hilarious


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> yes i do


What size at the moment? Mine are 16mm x Want pictures of your plug collection!


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2428464View attachment 2428465View attachment 2428466View attachment 2428467
> i love looking at mug shots


 Well that killed my mood....


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

tits, eyes, face, pretty appearance dont mean shit when shes crazy and takes you for what you got!

all about personality to me, the better looking ones tend to be the most unstable (not always the cases but most of the time!)


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> yes i do


Hell ya! I love plugs. I use to have mine almost clear to an inch then I got locked up and they closed back up


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What size at the moment? Mine are 16mm x Want pictures of your plug collection!


00 right now, they were 1 inch but i closed them took a long ass time too


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Well that killed my mood....


It damn sure did.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

View attachment 2428477 awuh webcam photo


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 2, 2012)

F5 , Fuck it cant keep up with this soap opera


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 2, 2012)

jesus i just saw this became the official boob thread, sorry...but i did post some boobs


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> It damn sure did.


not mine


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Lmao this shit is hilarious


Ha it has kept my stoned ass entertained for the last few hours even though I can't keep up with this shit!


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2428477 awuh webcam photo


But on some real shit tho,all joking aside,sunni you are very beautiful,know how to cook,you the full package ma.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> hmm damn, would love to bury myself ear to ear. Chest is nice too.





mysunnyboy said:


> i love looking at mug shots








That would be what we call a double whammy


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

Right, I need to make myself sleep... Sunni I expect pics of you similarly scantily clad so I can photoshop you in by morning.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

xkuroitaimax said:


> right, i need to make myself sleep... Sunni i expect pics of you similarly scantily clad so i can photoshop you in by morning.



wow!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks x Funnily enough that pic was taken in the bedroom of a guy I'd been trying to get in the pants of for 4 years! By his girlfriend XP 

Where those pics of Sunni in a babydoll...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> theyve been UNEARTHED!


All I can say is numnumnumnum!!!! Good thing you don't live next door!!


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Well .. I guess here's one more for the ladies.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Well .. I guess here's one more for the ladies.


You look like one of my home boys I use to run with lol.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

dont know why i always bite my lip for pics like that lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Well .. I guess here's one more for the ladies.


oh my god can i just please get in your pants? id say something more vulgar but i cant


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> oh my god can i just please get in your pants? id say something more vulgar but i cant


D3monic, if you blow this, I don't know what's wrong with you., lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

like seriously HOW MUCH MORE CAN I SAY?

could you please just sit there be hard ill ride your dick make you cookies and leave ....


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> D3monic, if you blow this, I don't know what's wrong with you., lol


If there wasn't two great lakes between us there's be... "nothing" between us not even sheets trust me......


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

Holy shit. that is all. carry on.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

I figured I'ld post one since everybody else is.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> like seriously HOW MUCH MORE CAN I SAY?
> 
> could you please just sit there be hard ill ride your dick make you cookies and leave ....


WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

And now for the rest of the story. 

Wow sunni you need to get laid. 

Oh and doc your right if he fucks this up there is no hope. Sunni is practically throwing herself at him lol.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2428518 I figured I'ld post one since everybody else is.


*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to StephanieAk again.





*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2428518 I figured I'ld post one since everybody else is.


hey cutiepie


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> like seriously HOW MUCH MORE CAN I SAY?
> 
> could you please just sit there be hard ill ride your dick make you cookies and leave ....


Why on earth would you do that? No need to leave... and fuck cookies. I can think of other things I'd rather eat.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2428518 I figured I'ld post on e since everybody else is.


Indigenous Beauty...


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> And now for the rest of the story.
> 
> Wow sunni you need to get laid.
> 
> Oh and doc your right if he fucks this up there is no hope. *Sunni is practically throwing herself at him* lol.



thats a fucking understatement. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2428518 I figured I'ld post one since everybody else is.


Damn your sexy. Love them eyes! Brown is a good color


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> thats a fucking understatement. lol


Haha I have no idea why the hell you have such a hard time!


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I have no idea why the hell you have such a hard time!



noooooooooo clue . oh well moving on then


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> thats a fucking understatement. lol


I feel so helpless... i'd take care of you in a heart beat if I could...


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Damn your sexy. Love them eyes! Brown is a good color


honestly ive never heard anyone mention my eye color at all, i have grey eyes that shine green under certain light, thought itd be a bonus but clearly isnt >:{


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> noooooooooo clue . oh well moving on then


I have no clue either. Shit if you were where I lived you would be beating dudes off with a stick. You are one sexy ass bitch that's for sure. 

Girls with tattoo's and piercings oh my so sexy!


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> honestly ive never heard anyone mention my eye color at all, i have grey eyes that shine green under certain light, thought itd be a bonus but clearly isnt >:{


that sounds so cool


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I feel so helpless... i'd take care of you in a heart beat if I could...


you noticed she has a skype button, right?

go get after it!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I have no clue either. Shit if you were where I lived you would be beating dudes off with a stick. You are one sexy ass bitch that's for sure.
> 
> Girls with tattoo's and piercings oh my so sexy!


i beat off with my hand.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> honestly ive never heard anyone mention my eye color at all, i have grey eyes that shine green under certain light, thought itd be a bonus but clearly isnt >:{


Shit that sounds pretty bad ass to me. Grey eyes and then they can shine green like the love of my life miss MJ


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> honestly ive never heard anyone mention my eye color at all, i have grey eyes that shine green under certain light, thought itd be a bonus but clearly isnt >:{


are you a chick or a dude? if you're a chick, post it up!! if you're a dude,.... nevermind. lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2428518 I figured I'ld post one since everybody else is.


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee derbalicious.........


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> are you a chick or a dude? if you're a chick, post it up!! if you're a dude,.... nevermind. lol


Haha I like the way you think doc.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> are you a chick or a dude? if you're a chick, post it up!! if you're a dude,.... nevermind. lol


wheres my photo of you!?


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> that sounds so cool


they also go deep blue under certain conditions, i practically have 3 eye colors. that and my copper hair it matches but nobody appreciates rarity in the states, few have genes like that in the the us.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee derbalicious.........


I knew you had to be lurking somewhere.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> wheres my photo of you!?


Yeah wheres the pics doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> wheres my photo of you!?


you'll get it.... and it's not for sharing!! hahahaha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> they also go deep blue under certain conditions, i practically have 3 eye colors. that and my copper hair it matches but nobody appreciates rarity in the states, few have genes like that in the the us.


How about you post a picture of you?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Yeah wheres the pics doc?


oh, you want one too? I feel popular all of a sudden  hahahaha


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Me n my girl foxy


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> they also go deep blue under certain conditions, i practically have 3 eye colors. that and my copper hair it matches but nobody appreciates rarity in the states, few have genes like that in the the us.


pictures pleaseeeeeeeeee


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> How about you post a picture of you?


never sorry! im also a guy FEI.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Me n my girl foxy


oh my gawd. you haz a puppy?!?!?!?! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


thats it im done for!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

dudes don't even realize how far nice eyes and good teeth can take you lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks for finally clearing that up!


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> oh my gawd. you haz a puppy?!?!?!?! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> thats it im done for!


Not just any puppy.. shes a pom.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> like seriously HOW MUCH MORE CAN I SAY?
> 
> could you please just sit there be hard ill ride your dick make you cookies and leave ....


~sigh~ my kingdom for a woman in my age group who'd say such to me ... cn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> oh my gawd. you haz a puppy?!?!?!?! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> thats it im done for!


hey!!! ....... I gots a puppy too.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> oh my gawd. you haz a puppy?!?!?!?! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> thats it im done for!


You want one? I've got 3 lol. 

One of them annoys the shit out of me. Damn lil teddy bear pom. Bark is so annoying.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> oh, you want one too? I feel popular all of a sudden  hahahaha


Yeah!! Come on!! Don't be shy! Or you could just describe yourselves like Silicity keeps doing !!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

kinetic said:


> dudes don't even realize how far nice eyes and good teeth can take you lol


good thing I already know Im not going anywhere


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Not just any puppy.. shes a pom.


i know which is like my favorite dog breed.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> oh my gawd. you haz a puppy?!?!?!?! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> thats it im done for!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

kinetic said:


> dudes don't even realize how far nice eyes and good teeth can take you lol


i wasnt blessed with perfect teeth but the money ive gotten will pay for bridges and implants even though all they recommend is a few months of braces, i dont have the worst teeth thats for sure, i know how to brush and floss.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jesus I can't type fast enough to keep up with you guys. 

Fuck this where is my g-pen, time to get faded.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah!! Come on!! Don't be shy! Or you could just describe yourselves like Silicity keeps doing !!


hahahaha! you too huh? lol


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha! you too huh? lol


We're all rooting for you! Lets see what your working with big boy! LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah!! Come on!! Don't be shy! Or you could just describe yourselves like Silicity keeps doing !!


well, ... 5'11". walk with a limp the dudes hate me, the ladies love me. um, should I keep going?


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ~sigh~ my kingdom for a woman in my age group who'd say such to me ... cn


i know it wasnt lady like i couldnt help it


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

doc it's like high school peer pressure all over again lol


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well, ... 5'11". walk with a limp the dudes hate me, the ladies love me. um, should I keep going?


Striaght O.G. talk right there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

kinetic said:


> doc it's like high school peer pressure all over again lol


hahahaha! I know right? I feel like this now


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah!! Come on!! Don't be shy! Or you could just describe yourselves like Silicity keeps doing !!





Silicity said:


> i wasnt blessed with perfect teeth but the money ive gotten will pay for bridges and implants even though all they recommend is a few months of braces, i dont have the worst teeth thats for sure, i know how to brush and floss.


Here we go again!!!!  



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha! you too huh? lol


Well yeah, if you look better than you sound!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> i know it wasnt lady like i couldnt help it


There are times to not be ladylike.  cn


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

lahada's always tryin to get them pics lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Well yeah, if you look better than you sound!!!


okay. you can have a picture too


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 2, 2012)

Blue scent of impending implosion brings light to whispers gaze.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 2, 2012)

whispering eye


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> okay. you can have a picture too


Gee thanks !!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

doniawon said:


> whispering eye


I love that movie! 

Tell her that you like her whispering eye! What the hell is a whispering eye!? A vagina! LMAO. 

I love role models.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 2, 2012)

Ill just be over here................Waiting


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 2, 2012)

No TV and no Beer make Homer something something...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

i know you're waiting for this sexiness, ryan.

you're welcome.

*




*


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i know you're waiting for this sexiness, ryan.
> 
> you're welcome.
> 
> ...


lol wtf i always thought u were black.....


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i know you're waiting for this sexiness, ryan.
> 
> you're welcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i know you're waiting for this sexiness, ryan.
> 
> you're welcome.
> 
> ...


Sexy ass greenhouse that's for sure


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol wtf i always thought u were black.....


Guess that's what you get for thinking now huh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i know you're waiting for this sexiness, ryan.
> 
> you're welcome.
> 
> ...


you got a pretty greenhouse


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

I always thought he was a big fat ugly farmer with a straw hat lol crazy how we picture people and how different they actually look sometimes.... or even worse/more wierd is when they look exactly like you pictured them


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I always thought he was a big fat ugly farmer with a straw hat lol crazy how we picture people and how different they actually look sometimes.... or even worse/more wierd is when they look exactly like you pictured them


That is awfully polite of you sir.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Guess that's what you get for thinking now huh


ya don't go hurting your brain thinking to much chitown, lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you got a pretty greenhouse


and u got a purdy mouth...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i know you're waiting for this sexiness, ryan.
> 
> you're welcome.



nice green house but why so many small supports? for training plants 

i wanted to build one form this double pane siding but that stuff is not cheap.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> and u got a purdy mouth...


says the ladies


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> and u got a purdy mouth...


Nothing wrong with a purdy mouth lol. 

No one wants to be kissing an mouth that looks like ass!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> That is awfully polite of you sir.


Read through some of UB's post you may paint a similar picture


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> says the ladies


When you actually decide to bless us with a picture of you


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> That is awfully polite of you sir.


well.... Uncle Buck... just sounds backwater hickish to me (lol) no disrespect intended.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> well.... Uncle Buck... just sounds backwater hickish to me (lol) no disrespect intended.


I look like what you picture UB to look like...and balding too.

And crooked nose...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> When you actually decide to bless us with a picture of you


ya, you'll get one too. wait in line.  it's not for sharing


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol wtf i always thought u were black.....


i am black.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Im sure that peoples formed their own image of me in their minds.... especially when I used to be online all the time...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> When you actually decide to bless us with a picture of you


there he go/....


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

i humbly ask everyone to post a photo of themselves since ya know youve seen all o fme


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im sure that peoples formed their own image of me in their minds.... especially when I used to be online all the time...


you looked totally differnet than what I pictured you to be. I thought you'd be an older gentleman for some reason


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i am black.


no ur not.... man u really let me down bro... lmmfao


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, you'll get one too. wait in line.  it's not for sharing


I'll hold my breath!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, you'll get one too. wait in line.  it's not for sharing


I wanna pic of you too!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> no ur not....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

Random post. cn


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you looked totally differnet than what I pictured you to be. I thought you'd be an older gentleman for some reason


Always told I have an "old soul" "huge heart" etc etc. On the inside Im an older gentlemen


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> i humbly ask everyone to post a photo of themselves since ya know youve seen all o fme


Already have posted a pic of me


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

You guys are out of control. I'm going to sleep. Have a good night everybody


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Already have posted a pic of me


where.......


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> You guys are out of control. I'm going to sleep. Have a good night everybody


think of me.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> i humbly ask everyone to post a photo of themselves since ya know youve seen all o fme


I have already posted a couple pics of myself as well


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> where.......


Many moons ago


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Random post. cn



What is Andromeda for 500 bill. Even though that looks more like art and not a real picture


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> You guys are out of control. I'm going to sleep. Have a good night everybody


You to! Night.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

maybe one of these years ill decide to post one, i doubt anytime soon though >.<


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Random post. cn


There is a picture of all of us right there!  We are all made of stardust


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> What is Andromeda for 500 bill. Even though that looks more like art and not a real picture


NGC 7331 and satellite galaxies. Stephan's Quintet is close by. cn


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

already posted mine as well


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

repost bitches


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I wanna pic of you too!!!


ahahahahaha!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 2, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> think of me.




ya ya ya


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> repost bitches


Well with that kinda attitude I don't know if I will lol.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> repost bitches


i dont want my confidence to be set back by 5 years when you laugh haha


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> NGC 7331 and the other four members of Stephan's Quintet. cn



??? so im guessing that's a rendering then . 40 mega light years away. that's 

*235,139,992,400,000,000,000 miles away



*This may be the only number that makes our debt look small lol at only .000000006% of that number


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahaha!


But I do for real! 

and repost those pics real quick


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

LOL I scared everyone away haha


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> ??? so im guessing that's a rendering then . 40 mega light years away. that's
> 
> *235,139,992,400,000,000,000 miles away*


40M light years is "in the neighborhood" as galaxies go. I don't think it's a rendering but a stack of astrophotos taken with different color sensors. cn


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

anybody want some trailmix.....


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> But I do for real!
> 
> and repost those pics real quick


how very broke back mountain of ya...lol. are those meant for me?


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> how very broke back mountain of ya...lol. are those meant for me?


im starting to think youre gay


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> anybody want some trailmix.....


I could eat it all in one sitting


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> 40M light years is "in the neighborhood" as galaxies go. I don't think it's a rendering but a stack of astrophotos taken with different color sensors. cn


just seems like there would be too much "white noise" that would blur that image if it was real. technology is a hell of a thing


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> how very broke back mountain of ya...lol. are those meant for me?


hahahahahahahahaha now that was fucking funny


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> We basically just go for Mclaren. We did like LH... but he seems to be growing into a bit of a twat. Jensen is a favorite around our house, we were happy to see him get a championship (well, him and his blown diffuser). Seb is great... just a bit boring to watch him win from pole every week. And it's all good, I hate ferrari. Like you said, different strokes. no matter what F1 fans are good folks.
> 
> Since this is the pic of yourself thread, i'll play along. I'm pretty sure I posted one many many pages again, but here's another:
> 
> ...


wait i thought you were black?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> how very broke back mountain of ya...lol. are those meant for me?


 only if you want them to be


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> im starting to think youre gay


Ouch....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I could eat it all in one sitting


ima need a donation.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> wait i thought you were black?


hahahahahahaha .....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

dead to da world again.....


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dead to da world again.....


Nice spliff homie lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Nice spliff homie lol


thats my 5th jilla today

ive smoked 9 grams to da dome so far today....


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Ouch....


well i mean like 99.1% of the people here would be lke running to me youre like LOLZ THATS KEWL.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

i need a fat ass rail to open my eyes jo


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Pics of the Doc are up!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> well i mean like 99.1% of the people here would be lke running to me youre like LOLZ THATS KEWL.


I wouldnt


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Here you go sunni.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I wouldnt


fcuk you buddy youre supposed to go with this on me im trying to get into his pants


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats my 5th jilla today
> 
> ive smoked 9 grams to da dome so far today....


must be some more of that bunk shit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Pics of the Doc are up!


and it's set to private, lol. friends and mods only


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;SE65tPC1AyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=SE65tPC1AyA[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

View attachment 2428585 &#8203;.............


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and it's set to private, lol. friends and mods only


Glad to see I was invited doc. Damn don't I feel special.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and it's set to private, lol. friends and mods only



where?  i wanna see.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and it's set to private, lol. friends and mods only


Lol You been working out?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> where?  i wanna see.


I'll friend ya!!


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

doc is totaly not what i expect woohoo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Lol You been working out?


a little


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> well i mean like 99.1% of the people here would be lke running to me youre like LOLZ THATS KEWL.


Lol ...damn girl. It's been like 5 minutes. I couldn't even fly over there that quick and scoop you up. It's just driving you fucking crazy isn't it? 

I'm going to state this publicly yet again for the record. Hot damn yes, I am very interested. But shit don't just happen over night. What kind of guy would I be If I just started hitting you up with shots of the mushroom tip? .... I'll be your RIU man. Don't worry, I'll be hittin you up on skype as well.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> a little


You can tell


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> a little


a little is a fucking understatment, jesus


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> doc is totaly not what i expect woohoo


awwww shucks


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

y'all better stop or my head won't fit thru the doorway


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 2, 2012)

holy crap my computer cant load this fast lol... Its like you are having a real time conversation


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> fcuk you buddy youre supposed to go with this on me im trying to get into his pants


sorry... im just too honest lol...


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

gotta be fighting off the tweaks aye doc?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> a little is a fucking understatment, jesus


Like supreme fitness or can't comb his own hair?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> holy crap my computer cant load this fast lol... Its like you are having a real time conversation


No shit man, I swear by time I hit refresh there is 10 new posts.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> You can tell


Thought you were going to sleep lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'll friend ya!!


Once again thanks for the invite  lol


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Thought you were going to sleep lol


I was until I saw the doc posted his pics.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> gotta be fighting off the tweaks aye doc?


ya, gotta stay in shape in case some one acts up, lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Lol ...damn girl. It's been like 5 minutes. I couldn't even fly over there that quick and scoop you up. It's just driving you fucking crazy isn't it?
> 
> I'm going to state this publicly yet again for the record. Hot damn yes, I am very interested. But shit don't just happen over night. What kind of guy would I be If I just started hitting you up with shots of the mushroom tip? .... I'll be your RIU man. Don't worry, I'll be hittin you up on skype as well.



ok ok<3........





theloadeddragon said:


> sorry... im just too honest lol...


why whats wrong with me


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Time for some darts!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'll friend ya!!



we aren't already friends. wow, i'm sorry.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

you saw that in your sleep??? wow! what are you smokin? I want some!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> we aren't already friends. wow, i'm sorry.


we were, but remember I went thru that paranoid phase and deleted all of my friends?  lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> ok ok<3........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no one said anythings wrong with you...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> we were, but remember I went thru that paranoid phase and deleted all of my friends?  lol


You did?? Im still there!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> You did?? Im still there!


as soon as I seen you return to the forum, I sent out a friend request to you.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

There sunni now you can't bitch saying that I didn't post any pics. Me and my ugly ass scared half this thread away lol.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> must be some more of that bunk shit.


looooooooooooooooooooool........


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, gotta stay in shape in case some one acts up, lol


I do have to be honest I didn't expect you to be so manly


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> I do have to be honest I didn't expect you to be so manly


why thank you. hahahaha



what? I don't post manly or something?


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> I do have to be honest I didn't expect you to be so manly


sigh.. going to make me have to start up P90x again.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> why thank you. hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> what? I don't post manly or something?


u still rockin them shitlocks bro? i hope u cutt those...


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> why thank you. hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> what? I don't post manly or something?


I associated Dr. with a scrawny guy for some reason lol but you're hott!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> sigh.. going to make me have to start up P90x again.


just no more pix of ur ass bro.. that shit was out of order...... {scard}


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> as soon as I seen you return to the forum, I sent out a friend request to you.


right on... well you will definitely be clued into the next seasons gro bro


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

what that was like the cutest butt ever


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> just no more pix of ur ass bro.. that shit was out of order...... {scard}


Yah, there should be a site wide ban on nasty pictures of dudes asses


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u still rockin them shitlocks bro? i hope u cutt those...


I cut them off awhlie back... I wish I still had them



StephanieAk said:


> I associated Dr. with a scrawny guy for some reason lol but you're hott!


thank you  you're pretty hot yourself




oh ya, I'm not really a doctor, I just play one on the internet, lol


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> sigh.. going to make me have to start up P90x again.


whats P90x?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm can confidently say I'm glad I didn't see the good Dr's man ass.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

oh ya, I'm not really a doctor, I just play one on the internet, lol[/QUOTE]

Damn for real? So you mean you can't fix my busted up arm then? Damn it!


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> whats P90x?


a work out thing that makes us like mens tummies


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> whats P90x?


a new sex position da doc invented ... he will show u...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> whats P90x?


A very very strenuous work out regime


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> whats P90x?


exercise routine, hardcore for the average guy. i gained some mass quick with proper dieting by doing it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> we were, but remember I went thru that paranoid phase and deleted all of my friends?  lol


i just sent you a request.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Fuck I can't even a question quick enough in this thread!


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Yah, there should be a site wide ban on nasty pictures of dudes asses


Hey, there needs to be a lil something for everyone to enjoy. Not my fault it got quoted 50 times so you had to keep looking at it. Hell it's burned into my mind and it's equally as traumatizing.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> a work out thing that makes us like mens tummies


LOL I'm a little slow right now compliments to the Larry OG


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

just reminds me of the day I discovered I had hair on my ass


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Hey, there needs to be a lil something for everyone to enjoy. Not my fault it got quoted 50 times so you had to keep looking at it. Hell it's burned into my mind and it's equally as traumatizing.


Honestly I forgot all about it until everyone started bringing it back up 

Gonna have to smoke a lil bubble hash to erase my memory again. lol


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Hey, there needs to be a lil something for everyone to enjoy. Not my fault it got quoted 50 times so you had to keep looking at it. Hell it's burned into my mind and it's equally as traumatizing.


you had the ass of a toddler, be proud!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Hey, there needs to be a lil something for everyone to enjoy. Not my fault it got quoted 50 times so you had to keep looking at it. Hell it's burned into my mind and it's equally as traumatizing.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Heres a douchebag pic from back when I did the x. Lost like 70lbs

one more work pic too

I was a lil too skinny. Made my ears look big LOL!!!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

no homo btw haha


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

View attachment 2428662&#8203;.............


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> you had the ass of a toddler, be proud!


Haha shit I thought he was younger then me and then I find out he is 5 yrs older than me! Damn I feel so old err I guess look old or so I think.

Oh well at least I don't get carded anymore and can grow me a full man chew lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Heres a douchebag pic from back when I did the x. Lost like 70lbs
> 
> one more work pic too


you make my panties drop


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

to far? i kid i kid, im not a pedophile!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

keep it 100..... 




hmmmmmmm ???? thats u to the left aint it...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Heres a douchebag pic from back when I did the x. Lost like 70lbs
> 
> one more work pic too
> 
> I was a lil too skinny. Made my ears look big LOL!!!


For real bro you look just like my home boy lol. Everytime you post a pic I'm like oh shit there he is again! But I know it can't be cuz he's locked up lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> you make my panties drop


Best thing a guy can hear!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

thread died already? i have more stalking to do damn it!


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

post a photo s


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> thread died already? i have more stalking to do damn it!


I'm telling you man it was those damn pics that I posted. My bad my bad.

Maybe if I leave for a bit we will be good again.


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I'm telling you man it was those damn pics that I posted. My bad my bad.
> 
> Maybe if I leave for a bit we will be good again.



it wasnt you


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> post a photo s


I've already posted some photos and they just got over looked so now I'm in the talking stage


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> post a photo s


yeah we posted them already it's the guys turn


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> it wasnt you


Haha its all good I'm ok with who I am. I may not be the best looking dude ever but I make up for it in personality and confidence


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

alright here's a pic,







aren't my boots beautiful? my feet still freeze at -20+


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> yeah we posted them already it's the guys turn


We already have


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

most beautiful thing about me is my little ones  wont post pics o them here


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

now with my legs crossed







aren't my pants awesome to?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> now with my legs crossed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmmfao....


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> now with my legs crossed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this some kind of weird strip tease?


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> now with my legs crossed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you fancy huh ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

I just made 4 new friends right now,  


awesome!! hahahaha


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> now with my legs crossed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Station is super messy too. Should probably clean that at some point.


----------



## Urca (Dec 2, 2012)

Since most people know what I look like, here's one of my favorite images


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Is this some kind of weird strip tease?









do you want it to be?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> do you want it to be?


You really need some sun son.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

hehehe... I travel a lot  Love to travel to beautiful fun places  Love to drive, its one of my favorite things to do!


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I just made 4 new friends right now,
> 
> 
> awesome!! hahahaha


No wonder sunni stopped messaging me


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> No wonder sunni stopped messaging me


whattt i just literally pmed you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> No wonder sunni stopped messaging me


nah, she's hooked on you, you lucky dog!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> hehehe... I travel a lot  Love to travel to beautiful fun places  Love to drive, its one of my favorite things to do!


you look different than what i imagined.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

sunni said:


> whattt i just literally pmed you


At least your pming someone


----------



## Urca (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I just made 4 new friends right now,
> 
> 
> awesome!! hahahaha


oh shit you look like a mexican robert downey jr. I never pictured it


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> do you want it to be?



That was fucking hilarious!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

circa 1987 ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you look different than what i imagined.


Now Im curious what you imagined? I have a youthful appearance lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

Urca said:


> oh shit you look like a mexican robert downey jr. I never pictured it


hahahahaa!!


I said in another thread I looked like RObert Downey Jr but I guess no one believed me, lol, I'm not mexican tho hahahaha


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

View attachment 2428705
I did alright in my younger days


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Urca said:


> oh shit you look like a mexican robert downey jr. I never pictured it


I think he looks like a cool surfer dude I would puff out with if I ran into him at the right time.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> You really need some sun son.


irish baby, sun only burns, also im not at my house so thats not my mess, im typically a clean freak.

also theres only 5 hours of sunlight right now, doesnt come up til 11 and goes down at 4.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I just made 4 new friends right now,
> 
> 
> awesome!! hahahaha


I could've swore you were on my friends list already ? 

So we beefin doc ?


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> circa 1987 ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2428707


I still wasn't born yet


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I think he looks like a cool surfer dude I would puff out with if I ran into him at the right time.


he looks like this homeless dude on lowwer wacker dr. that always be beggin me for change n shit..


----------



## Urca (Dec 2, 2012)

Fuck it I'm bandwagoning


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> I still wasn't born yet


Shit me either lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I could've swore you were on my friends list already ?
> 
> So we beefin doc ?


nah we not beefing, lol. you cool folks. I git paranoid at one point awhile back and deleted all my friends, lol. I got a friend request going out to you now


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

I cant wait to be born... whats it like?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I cant wait to be born... whats it like?


similer to this....


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

so who wants to see my thighs?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> I still wasn't born yet


i could be your daddy.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> so who wants to see my thighs?!


no.&#8203;............


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i could be your daddy.


But you're not.....


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

pfft fine, theyre whiter than snow anyways.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> so who wants to see my thighs?!


I do! And I think Sunni might too!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> pfft fine, theyre whiter than snow anyways.


eqqqqqq !!!!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

calm yourselves ladies, theres other people in the room, i cant be doing a full strip tease, wheres the fun in that? stick around and ill end up naked before you know it.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 2, 2012)

Me trying to look all bad at 19 years LOL.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2428721
> Me trying to look all bad at 19 years LOL.


Love the WD-40.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok everyone have I posted enough pics to satisfy you guys/girls yet? lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2428721
> Me trying to look all bad at 19 years LOL.


what kind of rifle is that?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 2, 2012)

works wonders!


----------



## Trolling (Dec 2, 2012)

Were you in Vietnam?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what kind of rifle is that?


It was a Thompson sub machine gun 45 cal.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 2, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Were you in Vietnam?


18 months..............


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> It was a Thompson sub machine gun 45 cal.


i thoughtso i didnt reognise it at first cuzz i havent seen one in years and it didnt have the drum clip


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> 18 months..............


hardcore... must have been rough...


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Last one for the night from me


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

still cant blow smoke rings? pffffft


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

yeah 50 somethin pages on this thread today!! night


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2428722 Last one for the night from me


Sexy! Love the lips


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

im still up fuck sjfjfowkx,84mgom.cmfkwpqlx


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 2, 2012)

Another badassed rifle the BAR!!!


And 3 years aftre the service and My first grow...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> im still up fuck sjfjfowkx,84mgom.cmfkwpqlx


then go buy somenew boots cuzz ur shit tore up


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

the .30!!!!!! thats is a bad ass gun u still have it?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 2, 2012)

machinists love the WD


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Cool picture of your first grow that is worth saving for sure!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the .30!!!!!! thats is a bad ass gun u still have it?


Na I had to leave it when I got out but if you wanted to take a pop shot at me from behind a tree
you better had been behind a Big one, I seen it turn a man to jello ewwwwww!!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Here ya go not sure what the fuck I was doing lol


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> then go buy somenew boots cuzz ur shit tore up


already have... last week...







sexy huh?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2428722 Last one for the night from me


I'd fuck that mouth


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2428727
> 
> Here ya go not sure what the fuck I was doing lol


doing a young woody harrison impression?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> already have... last week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u didnt... u just coped that off google or yahoo... i aint that high fool....


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok no more from me. I think I've done my far share of posting


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 2, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Na I had to leave it when I got out but if you wanted to take a pop shot at me from behind a tree
> you better had been behind a Big one,* I seen it turn a man to jello ewwwwww!!*


Shit, really? I'd like to hear the story behind that one!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> doing a young woody harrison impression?


Haha shit Idk bro. I was faded so who knows wth I was doing.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2428727
> 
> Here ya go not sure what the fuck I was doing lol


statham wanna be?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2428728View attachment 2428729View attachment 2428730View attachment 2428731
> 
> Ok no more from me. I think I've done my far share of posting


as long as it aint pix of ur ass dawg we all gravey.... time to roll another


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> no u didnt... u just coped that off google or yahoo... i aint that high fool....


well my mama ordered em but i will be getting em within 2 weeks. i seriously got em comkng, rated for -58 got 3 liners that go from -58 to 20 degrees, all around a good winter boot when you live in alaska and it gets -60


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 2, 2012)

Here I am today......


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> statham wanna be?


haha who knows man who knows. I get so stoned sometimes that I play out imaginary shit in my mind. Keeps me entertained


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> well my mama ordered em but i will be getting em within 2 weeks. i seriously got em comkng, rated for -58 got 3 liners that go from -58 to 20 degrees, all around a good winter boot when you live in alaska and it gets -60


Those come in a safety toe? My boots get cold as fuck.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> as long as it aint pix of ur ass dawg we all gravey.... time to roll another


Lol I think I'm good on posting pics of my ass. I ain't trying to ruin this thread lol


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> well my mama ordered em but i will be getting em within 2 weeks. i seriously got em comkng, rated for -58 got 3 liners that go from -58 to 20 degrees, all around a good winter boot when you live in alaska and it gets -60


You live in Alaska??


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Lol I think I'm good on posting pics of my ass. I ain't trying to ruin this thread lol


Hell my fat ass is what got this bitch rollin for the day, lol!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Those come in a safety toe? My boots get cold as fuck.


no metal whatsoever there, that shot freezes almost instantly. i seen a pair for a few 100 more that had a detachable safety toe that were rated -40 but fuck that i need the -58.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> You live in Alaska??


yup moved up here by myself march 9th a month after i turned 18, been working for some fishing companies doing processing, 16hr shifts 7days a week, i got job offerings to work on a long liner boat catching cod and pollock for 3 months which i still might do.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> yup moved up here by myself march 9th a month after i turned 18, been working for some fishing companies doing processing, 16hr shifts 7days a week, i got job offerings to work on a long liner boat catching cod and pollock for 3 months which i still might do.


What part?! I'm from Ketchikan!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2012)

D3monic said:


> No wonder sunni stopped messaging me





sunni said:


> whattt i just literally pmed you


~cannot resist~ PMS? cn


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

I use to live in Anchorage


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

north of wasilla, not gonna say area due to what i do but i can tell you that this year is gonna be cold as fuck, only got 6 inches of snow in anchorage and like 5 inches where i live, been dropping past -30 already, probably gonna hit -60 for sure though.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 2, 2012)

Silicity said:


> well my mama ordered em but i will be getting em within 2 weeks. i seriously got em comkng, rated for -58 got 3 liners that go from -58 to 20 degrees, all around a good winter boot when you live in alaska and it gets -60


lmmfao.. dude ur a fuckin trip bro


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Matter as fact still got a cabin up in Anchorage, might have to make a road trip soon lol


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 2, 2012)

Alright well I'm seriously going to sleep now. Have a good night everybody.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lmmfao.. dude ur a fuckin trip bro


Wish I was trippin on some boomers right now lol


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lmmfao.. dude ur a fuckin trip bro


if you knew me in real life youd be shocked at where ive come from and who i am haha.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Alright well I'm seriously going to sleep now. Have a good night everybody.


You sure we can't persuade you to stay? lol

Have a good night, thanks for the pics made my night


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 2, 2012)

..........


----------



## Trolling (Dec 2, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> 18 months..............


Was joking but are you serious? You just looked like you would've been lol.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, the last 60 pages have been entertaining. RIU ladies- you are lovely. D3monic, dude, run across that first great lake, swim the second, send me the cookies and post a pic of you two smiling together.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well guys I'm bout to crash for the evening. Thanks for the fun tonight! 

Hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

well time to walk a quarter mile in -23 with nothing but a skinny vans sweater and some thin ass pants!

good night everyone


----------



## Trolling (Dec 2, 2012)

Fuckin hipster.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Fuckin hipster.


I like how the frogs pointing at him too


----------



## Silicity (Dec 3, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Fuckin hipster.


my carhartt is in the dryer ><


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> comeon maaaan.... u aint lie to kickit...... only thing u been rubbing down with lotion is urself...... be carefull i hear u can go blind jo.......


lolz aw man your just begining lolz i been in your shoes a million times before you'll ever step in one of my step you dont even have a molecule that reaches me SON.. if you say so... lolz dont make me plant my balls on your face


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2012)

No Greenhorn for me :'(

I can trade for naked pix of Tip Top...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 3, 2012)

I gotta keep my eyes out of the pic.. Non-legal state.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> wait i thought you were black?


Seriously? lol

Warning, sunglasses may be required when looking directly at my legs.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I gotta keep my eyes out of the pic.. Non-legal state.
> View attachment 2429011


i just wanna squeeze your cheeks ..... haha jk bud


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 3, 2012)

hepheastus420 said:


> i gotta keep my eyes out of the pic.. Non-legal state.
> View attachment 2429011



wtf!! You lied to me all this time!! Cabron !!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I gotta keep my eyes out of the pic.. Non-legal state.
> View attachment 2429011


Dammit guys! You weren't actually supposed to believe that's me. Was NOT expecting any likes lol. Take them back, they're not deserved haha. As an apology.. Here's me me.. Mario shirt and all. Not gonna show my whole face.. Paranoid enough already!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 3, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> No Greenhorn for me :'(


I just sent ya out a friend request


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dammit guys! You weren't actually supposed to believe that's me. Was NOT expecting any likes lol. Take them back, they're not deserved haha. As an apology.. Here's me me.. Mario shirt and all. Not gonna show my whole face.. Paranoid enough already!
> View attachment 2429063


Sorry no do-overs.
This is you now.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I just sent ya out a friend request



Yay, I feel special :3 


Hepheastus420 said:


> Dammit guys! You weren't actually supposed to believe that's me. Was NOT expecting any likes lol. Take them back, they're not deserved haha. As an apology.. Here's me me.. Mario shirt and all. Not gonna show my whole face.. Paranoid enough already!


*cough* =_=

Aaaaaiiiieeeh!!! YOU SO CUTE!! *tackles and licks* *wagwagwag*


Love the nerdy shirt... I'm wearing a Pokemon necklace!


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Seriously? lol
> 
> Warning, sunglasses may be required when looking directly at my legs.
> 
> View attachment 2429016


oh sorry lol either way nice hair!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Unfortunately I couldn't post my pic, not via message or here, why? I have no f**king idea, poxy iPad!!! If you want to see my pic I managed to get it posted in my journal FFS! K.K.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Unless anyone can advise me how to shift it here if at all possible, I'd rather not leave it where it is, it looks odd! To say the least. Thank you. K.K. Ok just received new advice on how, hopefully pic coming soon.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2012)

I post on an iPad too... Just use the Photobucket app for example, silly cheesecake ;3


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 3, 2012)

I wish I looked like this.







Does anyone know how to turn the clock back 10 years?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2012)

D3monic said:


> No wonder sunni stopped messaging me





lahadaextranjera said:


> I wish I looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing I truly do not understand about women. "I'm a 9.3 and wish wish wish I looked like this 9.4 ..." cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I wish I looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you were wine you'd be very expensive, and in 10 more years, even more so <3 

I can haz taste?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2012)

View attachment 2429273

Break out some vintage cheese.


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I wish I looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my god that bathing suit is adorable


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2429273
> 
> Break out some vintage cheese.


Cheeeeese! cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 3, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That's the thing I truly do not understand about women. "I'm a 9.3 and wish wish wish I looked like this 9.4 ..." cn


An increased chance of attracting a better mate.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Cheeeeese! cn


Funnily enough the creater of that plastecine man is a family friend. Got to goto the premiers and everything


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

double point.... I love it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Funnily enough the creater of that plastecine man is a family friend. Got to goto the premiers and everything


I remember seeing a documentary about some of the early Aardman work. I was soundly impressed by what looked like a way to take a very Asperger-y compulsive technique and to ride it like a surfboard. A random geek from somewhere else sends indirect regards. cn


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 3, 2012)

nice pic man! Delete soon or someone will quote just to be a dick! LOL I thought about it!


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> oh my god that bathing suit is adorable


It would look better in a pile on my bedroom floor .


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

OMFG!!! that took forever! anyway,here's me. i don' believe it!!! even this is fucked up!!! never again.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

So I see this thread is still poppin today. Not near as quick as it was moving last night.

Maybe demonic needs to post an ass pic again.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> So I see this thread is still poppin today. Not near as quick as it was moving last night.
> 
> Maybe demonic needs to post an ass pic again.


Lol.. I read it all, hilarious!


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

or i need to post ! 

View attachment 2429332 obviously 2 years old but ive always lovedit


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 3, 2012)

View attachment 2429314View attachment 2429315

The perma-grin is always a dead give away . 

I have laugh lines so deeply engrained even botox would have a hard time erasing them...there's a time when I thought Howdy Doody must be a relative.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> or i need to post !
> 
> View attachment 2429332 obviously 2 years old but ive always lovedit


Nice smile,nice dark hazel eyes and gorgeous olive skin tone. Very Nice!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I wish I looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if thats u forreal u are hands down da finest bitch on this site.... damn...... i mean damn


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

Finally got my pics from my travel buddy. Here's me being cliche at the tower of pisa.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Lahada has a picture of her with a gas mask bong, hmm, nice body. Anyway one pic is dim lighting.i'd say this is defo her, as her signature says " a 1 in 1000 exquisite phenos you just want to keep" something similar anyway. Agreed! Totally. Look at her eyes, if it is not her it's her clone..lol.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Lahada has a picture of her with a gas mask bong, hmm, nice body. Anyway one pic is dim lighting.i'd say this is defo her, as her signature says " a 1 in 1000 exquisite phenos you just want to keep" something similar anyway. Agreed! Totally.


i wish could clone her.. lol.. she da kee[er pheno huh


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2429273
> 
> Break out some vintage cheese.


Am I allowed to post those noodz?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Am I allowed to post those noodz?


hell yea..... i mean HELL YEAH U R..


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2428728View attachment 2428729View attachment 2428730View attachment 2428731
> 
> Ok no more from me. I think I've done my far share of posting


Oh my god! You shop at ::gasp:: Walmart!


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> you are the most beautiful girl ive ever laid eyes on, i love how you stare into the camera and look so sultry yet classy in a bathing suit, you're very very beautiful


i took the liberty of changing your post to something a girl would like to hear instead


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> i took the liberty of changing your post to something a girl would like to hear instead


yeah but thats not what i said doe....... so dont do that shit anymore.....


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Oh my god! You shop at ::gasp:: Walmart!


Lol!!! How do you he shops at wal mart?


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah but thats not what i said doe....... so dont do that shit anymore.....


Sir half the time you can't even type coherent english. Some one has to come clean up after you!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Lol!!! How do you he shops at wal mart?


dudes gay he can spot cheap clothing and knockoff a mile away..... carne is cool has hell doe


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Sir half the time you can't even type coherent english. Some one has to come clean up after you!


ohhhh well.... plainley put if u dont like what i type dont read it... dont fuck with my posts.... just period. i didnt really do that to others when i was a mod... she dont gotta do it to me..


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ohhhh well.... plainley put if u dont like what i type dont read it... dont fuck with my posts.... just period. i didnt really do that to others when i was a mod... she dont gotta do it to me..


Your avatar suits you well.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dudes gay he can spot cheap clothing and knockoff a mile away..... carne is cool has hell doe


I've read a few threads, I must admit I've been crying with laughter.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Oh my god! You shop at ::gasp:: Walmart!


Something wrong with Walmart? lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Your avatar suits you well.



i think so too.....


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Your avatar suits you well.


am II detecting undercurrents of malice???


----------



## srh88 (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i don't understand what a quote is.



fixed it for you.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> I've read a few threads, I must admit I've been crying with laughter.


lol...... u like that huh.... i say wtf i want... im not trying to be cruel or whatever... i juyst keep it real. and people like what i say... soooo... FUCK CENSORSHIP


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> dudes gay he can spot cheap clothing and knockoff a mile away..... carne is cool has hell doe


Zoo York is cheap walmart clothing? Hmm...


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 3, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> am II detecting undercurrents of malice???


Absolutely not


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> fixed it for you.


suck ah dick uncle fade.... u know i dont like it when yall gumps fuck with what i type.... thats bitch made


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 3, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Lol!!! How do you he shops at wal mart?


There are generic equate products on his bathroom sink. It's horrible... oh the humanity!


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ohhhh well.... plainley put if u dont like what i type dont read it... dont fuck with my posts.... just period. i didnt really do that to others when i was a mod... she dont gotta do it to me..


it has nothing to do with me being amod, anyone can fix peoples quotes.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> suck ah dick uncle fade.... u know i dont like it when yall gumps fuck with what i type.... thats bitch made


Would you like some cheese with that wine?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> if thats u forreal u are hands down da finest bitch on this site.... damn...... i mean damn


Hey!! That's me a decade ago, thank you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i'm a wannabe gangster. don't mess with me or i'll shank you.



fixed it for you.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> There are generic equate products on his bathroom sink. It's horrible... oh the humanity!


Oh ok carne I got ya. Ya that's not my mouth wash there. That would of been my ex who fucked me over. She was a Walmart aholic. Every paycheck she had went to that damn store.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> it has everthing to do with me being amod, not everyone can fix peoples quotes.


nuh uh! fibber!



giggles26 said:


> Oh ok carne I got ya. Ya that's not my mouth wash there. That would of been my ex who fucked me over. She was a Walmart aholic. Every paycheck she had went to that damn store.


I'm just giving you shit. I thought it was funny when I saw the mouthwash. LOL


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

srh88 said:


>


Omfg!!! LMFAO!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Zoo York is cheap walmart clothing? Hmm...


Kohls? Looking at 'dem hoodies last night, ZooYork shit was just "eh"...Helix had a faux fur lined hoodie that had the fur lining the inside of the arms down to the wrist...I just about died, and spent like 10 minutes putting my arms throguh the arms of every hoodie on the rack...When I turned around, I had 3 Kohls employees surrounding me at a distancce of about 10 feet...lol

True Story.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> --quote deleted--


Absolutely not.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> it has nothing to do with me being amod, anyone can fix peoples quotes. D3monic is a sexy beast. I want beast mode ftw!!!!



Why thank you... Thats the sweetest thing anyone has said about me.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey!! That's me a decade ago, thank you.


ur very much welcome.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Something wrong with Walmart? lol


Not if you're into Chinese.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i have NO class.



once again ...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> once again ...



xbox here tommorow.... get that blackops 2


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 3, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey!! That's me a decade ago, thank you.


You're like a fine wine. You get better with age.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

thanx for da rep lahada.. i am naughty ur right...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> xbox here tommorow.... get that blackops 2



my son has it. i may borrow it.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> my son has it. i may borrow it.


ima own u boy!!!!!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You're like a fine wine. You get better with age.


 certainly a fine specimen, those eyes! I just knew.  Lahada that is! *phew!* lol!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ima own u boy!!!!!


then i have no reason to play with you. i play for fun. i have nothing to prove.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

I should be doing something constructive instead of burning down and hitting refresh on this damn thread


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

View attachment 2429392 ha!  like took this righ tnow


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> then i have no reason to play with you. i play for fun. i have nothing to prove.


so thats what its like to be deep in ur 40's............ no testosterone flowing therew da nutts????? once again... IMA OWN YA BOY!!!! lol j/k well j down on some zombies or something on some co op shit


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I should be doing something constructive instead of burning down and hitting refresh on this damn thread


I was thinking the same damn thing then I looked outside and it's windy and cold as shit so I loaded up another bowl and found myself hitting refresh once again


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

Threw in some laundry, I can get something done and sit here.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

View attachment 2429395
The balloons keep shit festive....


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Threw in some laundry, I can get something done and sit here.


LOL I'm actually working and posting here. I love my job.


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> --quote deleted--


My god are you actually this big of a cry baby in real life?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> My god are you actually this big of a cry baby in real life?


looool im just how i am in real life how i am here.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

whos crying.... u talk shit to me expect it right back... thats all..


----------



## D3monic (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2429392 ha!  like took this righ tnow


damn i love those lips... I'd love to have them wrapped around my





bong...


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> whos crying.... u talk shit to me expect it right back... thats all..


I think I can handle it big boy!


----------



## D3monic (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> --quote deleted--


Hey now... Dont ruin it for me.... Ive already harbored the fantasies..

edit: that she was a woman


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> looool im just how i am in real life how i am here.....


Nothing wrong with that. Hate fake people. You deff gotta hit me up when you hit ol CO


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> I think I can handle it big boy!


i donno mamaz... id have u walkin funny for about 2 weeks.... u sure u can handle it


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thanx for da rep lahada.. i am naughty ur right...



LMFAO!! U da proper joker!


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i donno mamaz... id have u walkin funny for about 2 weeks.... u sure u can handle it


You wish creeper.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

What are the reason for rep points please?


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

all i gotta say is express if you get this fucking thread closed again i will be very upset


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Hate fake people. You deff gotta hit me up when you hit ol CO


dude its like this dude.. first off i can be nice and charming but im only like that when i want something from ya.... point is im not gonna gonna suck up to these broads like the rest of yall non sex having ma fukkas jo.. i get laid bro... not kissing ass to some mildy attractive girls i dont even know.... DICK RUN THIS PUSSY WILL NEVER RUNNIT


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> all i gotta say is express if you get this fucking thread closed again i will be very upset


I wouldn't fuck with Sunni She has a following.... and Double D's


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2012)

Ya'll some pretty mo'fuckers...You make me feel like I'm the only fat, balding loser with a crooked nose and a limp on RIU...


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> --quote deleted--


Good thing I'm not looking for a prom date then huh?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 3, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> What are the reason for rep points please?


Ego enhancer


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> I wouldn't fuck with Sunni She has a following.... and Double D's


I'm sure she said g's double that is!..lol could be wrong, Sunni?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

thats right be jealous, oh and check out that sweet teddy bear pom I've got lol


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Ego enhancer


Ok, sort of get it, thanks anyway mate.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> I wouldn't fuck with Sunni She has a following.... and Double D's


got my own following......


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Ya'll some pretty mo'fuckers...You make me feel like I'm the only fat, balding loser with a crooked nose and a limp on RIU...


That limp you got brother, its a pimp walk or your O.G. walk. My fathers got one from a bike accident.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Good thing I'm not looking for a prom date then huh?


lol u know ur self consciouss ass is gonna be thinking about that comment all day... i was kidding.. dont cry...


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> That limp you got brother, its a pimp walk or your O.G. walk. My fathers got one from a bike accident.


U no dat ite!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> LMFAO!! U da proper joker!


i know i know... the teachers used to hate me....


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> That limp you got brother, its a pimp walk or your O.G. walk. My fathers got one from a bike accident.


I got it from being fat and bowling with improper form.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I got it from being fat and bowling with improper form.


lmmfaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..... plus rep


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

back to the meaning of the thread View attachment 2429412


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol u know ur self consciouss ass is gonna be thinking about that comment all day... i was kidding.. dont cry...



HEY!! BE NICE AND STOP PICKING ON THE GIRLS. A joke is a joke but you take it too far!! U love winding people up and tbh you DO take it well in return (!) But tone it down for fucks sake !!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> HEY!! BE NICE AND STOP PICKING ON THE GIRLS. A joke is a joke but you take it too far!! U love winding people up and tbh you DO take it well in return (!) But tone it down for fucks sake !!


only if u strip down for a pimp... put on those lil spinning things that go on da nipples i likes that


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> back to the meaning of the thread View attachment 2429412


Hey I've been on the original meaning of the thread for awhile now


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

im sorry suny... ive held and seen alot of titties in my life.. those are not double dds...


----------



## D3monic (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> back to the meaning of the thread View attachment 2429412


My fav pics are these with low makeup and a smile... So beautiful.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> only if u strip down for a pimp... put on those lil spinning things that go on da nipples i likes that


Playa if you rollin the way you say, you already have a passport, just jump a flight to Spain. You say 500$ a day, thats 182,000+ a year my man. Watch your pockets in Spain though, they're world famous.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Playa if you rollin the way you say, you already have a passport, just jump a flight to Spain. You say 500$ a day, thats 182,000+ a year my man. Watch your pockets in Spain though, they're world famous.


Ya world famous for draining your bank account and 401k


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im sorry suny... ive held and seen alot of titties in my life.. those are not double dds...


hmm d3monic can vouche for me. i wont retort with a photo lol also not every girl in the world shoves her tits in her pictures


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 3, 2012)

lol your no pimp expres your just a dude that preys on weak willed girls . .. had plenty of friends like you over the years, hit on 100 girls and insult them . . . percentage wise at least one is going to have low enough self esteem to sleep with you . . .thats not pimp . . .thats desperate lol

pimp hand more like your wimp hand

you people have a weird way of flirting . . . . .


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Ya world famous for draining your bank account and 401k


pickpockets my man. Google that shit. Worlds Best.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 3, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Good thing I'm not looking for a prom date then huh?


I'm still convinced you're my niece.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> hmm d3monic can vouche for me. i wont retort with a photo lol also not every girl in the world shoves her tits in her pictures


wait why does he get to see?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

good thing i keep my money in the mattress like any respectable hustler..... lolol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> pickpockets my man. Google that shit. Worlds Best.


Haha exactly why I said drain my bank account. My bank roll is always in my pockets lol. I don't like banks


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 3, 2012)

srh88 said:


> wait why does he get to see?


Because she's trying to tap that ass proper.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Playa if you rollin the way you say, you already have a passport, just jump a flight to Spain. You say 500$ a day, thats 182,000+ a year my man. Watch your pockets in Spain though, they're world famous.


$500/ day makes for a cheap bitch, hope he comes!! He'd get rinsed on las ramblas, I'd have to look after him !! Lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> hmm d3monic can vouche for me. i wont retort with a photo lol also not every girl in the world shoves her tits in her pictures


u have 34 c cups at best... at fuckin best...


----------



## srh88 (Dec 3, 2012)

lol i think your right stephanie


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

srh88 said:


> wait why does he get to see?


You gotta read back through to last night mang


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Because she's trying to tap that ass proper.


visa versa or get tapped by that..lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u have 34 c cups at best... at fuckin best...


LOL no. i worked for la senza for years i know how to size my tits.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> $500/ day makes for a cheap bitch, hope he comes!! He'd get rinsed on las ramblas, I'd have to look after him !! Lol



two things i dont pay for when im out n about... ones water and the other is pussy.. cuzz they both come free


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> LOL no. i worked for la senza for years i know how to size my tits.


silly broad... ur tits are nic3 but they aint has big as u say.....


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> You gotta read back through to last night mang


Ya don't worry it's only like 100 pages back lol. This thread was flying last night.


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

i mean i could wear a 34 c but then id look like a pillow being shoved into a 2x2 box trying to shove its way out


----------



## gioua (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> LOL no. i worked for la senza for years i know how to size my tits.


I demand VIDEO PROOF!!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u have 34 c cups at best... at fuckin best...


nah they're bigger, I'm not sure on cup sizes I understand back, but I think a little larger than c


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

theyre are pictures of me in abra somewhereo n this site. lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> visa versa or get tapped by that..lol



i like ur style... lolol


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

gioua said:


> I demand VIDEO PROOF!!


As uncle buck would say " no pictures it didn't happen"


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> LOL no. i worked for la senza for years i know how to size my tits.


most women buy bras too small.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 3, 2012)

they are definitely bigger then c.. and shes also awesome for still postin pics after that shit last night


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> i mean i could wear a 34 c but then id look like a pillow being shoved into a 2x2 box trying to shove its way out


naw ud still have room for tissue paper


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> theyre are pictures of me in abra somewhereo n this site. lol


You're going to make this thread go on over drive again lol!


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> most women buy bras too small.


true dat they sure do ,, actually i find they buy the width wise too small which makes the cups not properly fit.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> true dat they sure do ,, actually i find they buy the width wise too small which makes the cups not properly fit.


did u just say tru dat? got a lil hood in ya canadian princess?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> true dat they sure do ,, actually i find they buy the width wise too small which makes the cups not properly fit.


I know a thing or two


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> two things i dont pay for when im out n about... ones water and the other is pussy.. cuzz they both come free


Cum is the word, both for me and hopefully the lady.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I know a thing or two


see now ur eaRnin my respect... u know a thing or two but yet u talk to me like im ghetto trash... and its cool cuzz i am ghetto thrash... lololol


----------



## D3monic (Dec 3, 2012)

There bigguns... If your into that sort of thing. As long a I got a handful im happy. I'm more a sucker for nice ass, eyes and smile.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Cum is the word, both for me and hopefully the lady. [/QUOTE
> 
> if make a girl cum u in there.. u can hit it almost whenever u want... alotta goofies ouit there donno what there doing... u need to learn about clitoral and g spot orgasims.. da bitches will love u for it... i can make a bitch cum with my index finger... its fucking awesome.. its like u got power over them


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i am ghetto trash.


i should make this my new sig.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i should make this my new sig.


shit.. put that on my gravestone... heres lies chitown........ GHETTO TRASH....


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hell yea..... i mean HELL YEAH U R..


You want to see photo's of me in the buff? :/


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> see now ur eaRnin my respect... u know a thing or two but yet u talk to me like im ghetto trash... and its cool cuzz i am ghetto thrash... lololol


I have a way of relating to people from experience.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

D3monic said:


> There bigguns... If your into that sort of thing. As long a I got a handful im happy. I'm more a sucker for nice ass, eyes and smile.


Yes you know that. Flat stomach ,concaved between the hips when she's lying on her back, pubic bone bulging,hmm lush, or skin tight leggings all tight on a firm rounded arse and a fanny bone making a gorgeous U shape,hmm, a gap between their legs from behind, pert titties and nice long really stiff nips, lush!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You want to see photo's of me in the buff? :/


as long as u got titties n no dick i guess....


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You want to see photo's of me in the buff? :/


No&#8203;.............


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You want to see photo's of me in the buff? :/


We're not going to get meat and two are we?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I have a way of relating to people from experience.


ahh u used to be in some sort of hard core canadian street gang? thats were i know u from u roll with the 5th ave quebec bone crushers...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I have a way of relating to people from experience.


Yeah but most of try to forget the bad ones !!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2012)

Well that is what kuroi was talking about that you were so enthusiastic about  She wasn't talkinmg about pictures of herself..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ahh u used to be in some sort of hard core canadian street gang? thats were i know u from u roll with the 5th ave quebec bone crushers...



my fault im high.. thought sunni said that


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> kenny ken 77 said:
> 
> 
> > Cum is the word, both for me and hopefully the lady. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

what ROFL ive never been in a gang in my entire life.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> what ROFL ive never been in a gang in my entire life.


come to chicago..... just dont film da aniomals... we dont like that


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 3, 2012)

ya i dont see any women in this photo do you


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> theexpress said:
> 
> 
> > lust is not love . . . . . . and orgasms are not emotions or feelings, and making women cum is easy . . .not sure why you put the pussy on a pedestal
> ...


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> my fault im high.. thought sunni said that


no worries, I don't have to come up with a witty response now.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> theexpress said:
> 
> 
> > lust is not love . . . . . . and orgasms are not emotions or feelings, and making women cum is easy . . .not sure why you put the pussy on a pedestal
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

who da fuck keeps changing my shit lol.../. thats some huff ass shit dog


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> come to chicago..... just dont film da aniomals... we dont like that


I ended up on the red line after dark one night when I was supposed to be headed towards palatine instead.. Luckily a nice Latino woman thought I was Puerto Rican and gave me directions back to home.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

i like to eat pussy to but its gotta smell right and look right... aint going down on no busted ass roast beef pussy lookin lips


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I ended up on the red line after dark one night when I was supposed to be headed towards palatine instead.. Luckily a nice Latino woman thought I was Puerto Rican and gave me directions back to home.


da redline huh? u from illinois


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I ended up on the red line after dark one night when I was supposed to be headed towards palatine instead.. Luckily a nice Latino woman thought I was Puerto Rican and gave me directions back to home.


What's the red line? The red light district? Whores?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

what u know about humboldt park kinetic... im humboldt park born and raised


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah but most of try to forget the bad ones !!


I keep the bad ones in mind so I keep my personal knowledge from stagnating or regressing. Besides they make for good characters in a book.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> What's the red line? The red light district? Whores?


its da L train fool


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i like to eat pussy to but its gotta smell right and look right... aint going down on no busted ass roast beef pussy lookin lips


Shit!!! You're killing me! LMFAO!!! True say, gotta sniff secretly first..lol!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its da L train fool


Oh right! Lol! I am a Londoner!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Shit!!! You're killing me! LMFAO!!! True say, gotta sniff secretly first..lol!


ive turned down pussy at da club before bro.... i knew it aint good when i can smell da bitch fully clothed


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> what u know about humboldt park kinetic... im humboldt park born and raised


Not much to be honest. It's near jerome park towards the city more if I recall. I lived in Ill way back.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Where the fuck have my likes gone?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 3, 2012)

nothing wrong with loving . .lusting . .its just that eventually if you sleep with every girls who bites there lip when you swagger, your gonna have some sores and warts and probably some STD's that require make up and hard core anti biotics . . . . .
[video=youtube_share;wqFv0ld0xKY]http://youtu.be/wqFv0ld0xKY[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

ok its been real... ima go do some drinking outdoors cuzz its craazy warm outside for being fucking december.... holla at ur boy


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 3, 2012)

Silicity said:


> my carhartt is in the dryer ><


You don't wash carhartt duh


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> nothing wrong with loving . .lusting . .its just that eventually if you sleep with every girls who bites there lip when you swagger, your gonna have some sores and warts and probably some STD's that require make up and hard core anti biotics . . . . .
> [video=youtube_share;wqFv0ld0xKY]http://youtu.be/wqFv0ld0xKY[/video]


i'm a monogamous man, and my bed post is now where near as notched as I'd always hoped it would be.  it's cool though, I'm a lover not a fucker and chucked like our matey express...lol!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ok its been real... ima go do some drinking outdoors cuzz its craazy warm outside for being fucking december.... holla at ur boy


Later on bruv.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

BillyBobJoe said:


> You don't wash carhartt duh


What is it and what should you do if not wash it?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 3, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> What is it and what should you do if not wash it?


View attachment 2429466
Carhartt jacket


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like I'm the last man standing. See you later R.I.U.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2429466
> Carhartt jacket


I see! I take it can be dry cleaned then?


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Good night,godbless!


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 3, 2012)

Carhartt is brand of work clothes, mainly coats, stereotypically associated with rednecks here in the USA.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ok its been real... ima go do some drinking outdoors cuzz its craazy warm outside for being fucking december.... holla at ur boy


I know.. Its freaking beautiful out! My truck says 70! Id be all like "we should party" but I dont want to end up on what ever list the feds got you on


----------



## Silicity (Dec 3, 2012)

impossible to dry a carhartt out where i live, it hasnt gotten past 0f in weeks, i just dry on a low heat, also you dont need to be a redneck to appreciate a jacket thatll last 10 years and is one of the best work jackets.

i also got north face jackets that are rated for everest climbs -50+, keep meh so wurrrm


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 3, 2012)

Silicity said:


> impossible to dry a carhartt out where i live, it hasnt gotten past 0f in weeks, i just dry on a low heat, also you dont need to be a redneck to appreciate a jacket thatll last 10 years and is one of the best work jackets.
> 
> i also got north face jackets that are rated for everest climbs -50+, keep meh so wurrrm


I need to get some newer good outdoor gear like that.

got some recommendations?


----------



## SFguy (Dec 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> LOL I'm actually working and posting here. I love my job.


 me too i wish i could upload pics tho and update my thread.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 3, 2012)

whats the coldest temps it gets? thatll give me a good idea,

burton makes good gloves for the cold
sorel boots are really good and will last 5+ years, i got a pair 9 years old from when i was little, ive seen 15yrs+ ones in good condition
north face makes good jackets and pants
i like carhartt pants theyll keep ya warm and are good working clothes


----------



## SFguy (Dec 3, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I wish I looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what happened to the pic?

dammnit i always miss the good stuff!!!!!!


----------



## StephanieAk (Dec 3, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I need to get some newer good outdoor gear like that.
> 
> got some recommendations?


Extra Tuffs!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 3, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Extra Tuffs!


eh theyre so so, you can get sorels for around the same price and they are a better boot still.

also theyre like a rainboot, sorels are comfy and water proof also.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

I love my carhartt stuff and north face jackets and pants. Keeps me nice and warm


----------



## Silicity (Dec 3, 2012)

a buddy of mine has a onesy snow suit that is rated for -100 temps, costs around 1000, once i get my new clothing and shiz ill post a pic while in -50


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

Silicity said:


> a buddy of mine has a onesy snow suit that is rated for -100 temps, costs around 1000, once i get my new clothing and shiz ill post a pic while in -50


Your in Alaska right bro?


----------



## Silicity (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Your in Alaska right bro?


yup, lived in cali til i was 18 and moved out a month later to alaska, got my own place already and its fun as hell where im at, gonna buy a snowmachine when i get some more cash, preferably an rmk 700 long track so i can rip through feet of snow and not sink, we got 8 ft of snow last year with some areas topping 12ft


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

I use to live in Anchorage, actually still got a cabin up there.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I use to live in Anchorage, actually still got a cabin up there.


what area, im looking to purchase an acre and build a cabin on it, i got a lot right now a buddy will sell cheaper than market and it has a well and septic, located in a forest on commercial property that is getting valuable really fast.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I know.. Its freaking beautiful out! My truck says 70! Id be all like "we should party" but I dont want to end up on what ever list the feds got you on


[youtube]4I4am7moLoU[/youtube]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2012)

Silicity said:


> impossible to dry a carhartt out where i live, it hasnt gotten past 0f in weeks,


One word:
Sublimation - my wife used to hang clothes in the winter (in Tok) - they dry just fine at 0 deg F and colder - you can actually see the ice fog roll off of them when its really cold.
We saw 73 deg F (ambient - no wind chill) in 88 or 89.



StephanieAk said:


> Extra Tuffs!


Now made in Fukin China - and they show it.
Falling apart typical junk now.
Glad I have one of the old pairs though.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

Silicity said:


> what area, im looking to purchase an acre and build a cabin on it, i got a lot right now a buddy will sell cheaper than market and it has a well and septic, located in a forest on commercial property that is getting valuable really fast.


It's up in Fairbanks.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2012)

Silicity said:


> yup, lived in cali til i was 18 and moved out a month later to alaska, got my own place already and its fun as hell where im at, gonna buy a snowmachine when i get some more cash, preferably an rmk 700 long track so i can rip through feet of snow and not sink, we got 8 ft of snow last year with some areas topping 12ft


Send me some snow! I wanna play in the snow!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 3, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I wish I looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God.. Funny.. Grows.. Intelligent.. AND you're fine as hell. You take the trophy!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 3, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Send me some snow! I wanna play in the snow!


sure ill mail it in a cloud, shippings gonna be expensive as hell though, can you western union me some money?


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Dec 3, 2012)

sunni said:


> theyre are pictures of me in abra somewhereo n this site. lol


can we get a repost i missed this haha


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

It's in this thread if you wanna search through the last 120 pages


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> God.. Funny.. Grows.. Intelligent.. AND you're fine as hell. You take the trophy!


maybe she's into texans who work at walmart. hope springs eternal.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe she's into texans who work at walmart. hope springs eternal.


naw man.. she liked black dudes who dont sell treadmillz


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> There are generic equate products on his bathroom sink. It's horrible... oh the humanity!


It's a bathroom sink. Oh the humidity.  cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe she's into texans who work at walmart. hope springs eternal.


You really think so? omg omg omg.. Can you tell her I like her for me?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You really think so? omg omg omg.. Can you tell her I like her for me?



lllllooooooooooooooooooollllll....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> Would you like some cheese with that wine?


400 quatloos on the newcomer. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You're like a fine wine. You get better with age.


It is a sommelier's duty to sniff the cork every so often. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 3, 2012)

merry christmas, bear. i dug up some old pics of you.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2012)

Silicity said:


> sure ill mail it in a cloud, shippings gonna be expensive as hell though, can you western union me some money?


Take everything!!!

Little wolf likes snow :3


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 3, 2012)

Here ya go
[h=3]Random Jibber Jabber Thread[/h]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2012)

Silicity said:


> sure ill mail it in a cloud, shippings gonna be expensive as hell though, can you western union me some money?





xKuroiTaimax said:


> Take everything!!!
> 
> Little wolf likes snow :3


Technically, that is a picture of myself :3 *wagwag*


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You really think so? omg omg omg.. Can you tell her I like her for me?


Hey there gorgeous!! Some dickhead that sells treadmills just PM'd me to tell me you like me!! Cool, ya wanna hook up? Make sure ur inbox is clear as you may get a few pics!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 3, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey there gorgeous!! Some dickhead that sells treadmills just PM'd me to tell me you like me!! Cool, ya wanna hook up? Make sure ur inbox is clear as you may get a few pics!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 3, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey there gorgeous!! Some dickhead that sells treadmills just PM'd me to tell me you like me!! Cool, ya wanna hook up? Make sure ur inbox is clear as you may get a few pics!


Thank you uncle buck! I owe you big time! Shall I tell rainbow you _still _have a fire for her in your heart? 

Oh yeah I wanna hook up.. Packing my bags now  

And wow.. Glad my inbox was clear!


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;CByPkTZtnzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=CByPkTZtnzU[/video]


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;tb-4cmjTA1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=tb-4cmjTA1s[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Thank you uncle buck! I owe you big time! Shall I tell rainbow you _still _have a fire for her in your heart?
> 
> Oh yeah I wanna hook up.. Packing my bags now
> 
> And wow.. Glad my inbox was clear!


En cualquier momento mi cariño !!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just setting the mood back to the reason of this thread lol. Don't mind the goofy ass look


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Thank you uncle buck! I owe you big time! Shall I tell rainbow you _still _have a fire for her in your heart?
> 
> Oh yeah I wanna hook up.. Packing my bags now
> 
> And wow.. Glad my inbox was clear!


well, that backfired.


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;tb-4cmjTA1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=tb-4cmjTA1s[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2012)

Found old favorite... WTF is up with the eyebrows though, sorry.





I just liked the fact I put red and purple together somehow






Ok thats all for now


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 3, 2012)

.................


----------



## D3monic (Dec 3, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 2430076.................


Aww wtf, thought I was going to get to see a pic of kona


----------



## srh88 (Dec 3, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Aww wtf, thought I was going to get to see a pic of kona


same lol i never seen kona


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Aww wtf, thought I was going to get to see a pic of kona


..................rofl jk


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 3, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Aww wtf, thought I was going to get to see a pic of kona





sunni said:


> ..................rofl jk


Hahaha aha!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 3, 2012)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2428722 Last one for the night from me


I'd let you blow me.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 3, 2012)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'd let you blow me.


id cook her dinner and message her feet . . . . .


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 3, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Aww wtf, thought I was going to get to see a pic of kona


only a select few have actually seen me  I would never post a pic of myself on this site sorry- got plenty of pics of pretty buds ;$


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i could be your daddy.


..or one of them.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 3, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> id cook her dinner and message her feet . . . . .


Naw. Too much work.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 3, 2012)

to much passion


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a lil passion


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> to much passion


too much bunyuns...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> too much bunyuns...


Is there a dislike button? lol


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> too much bunyuns...


fuckin nasty


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 3, 2012)

would be cool if there was a "hide from view" option


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Dec 3, 2012)

Aw. I bet that's really painful.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> too much bunyuns...


Man I almost threw up when I seen that shit.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> would be cool if there was a "hide from view" option


There is that option. It's called ignore lol, only down fall is you cant see anything they post haha


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> too much bunyuns...


is that what you think other peoples feet look like i dont know what to say . . . . . 


. . . . . and wtf i hope that aint a bunyun


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> There is that option. It's called ignore lol, only down fall is you cant see anything they post haha


imagine u wake up to this rubbing u on the face and shit.... all around ur lips and all cross toed in your mouth...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 3, 2012)

that pic looks oddly like Demonics ass  both filed away for delete asap in my mind!


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 3, 2012)

Whoever feet those are,them shits need to be cut off,and burned,look like it's throwing up west side.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> There is that option. It's called ignore lol, only down fall is you cant see anything they post haha



id think more people would already me on ignore......


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> id think more people would already me on ignore......


I can't put you on ignore cuz then none of the threads you are in would make any sense lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I can't put you on ignore cuz then none of the threads you are in would make any sense lol


depending on what im on and how much of it i took they might not make much sense anyways....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I can't put you on ignore cuz then none of the threads you are in would make any sense lol


seems like he is everywhere


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> depending on what im on and how much of it i took they might not make much sense anyways....


Haha good point. I feel like its a game when you post. It's like oh its chi time, time to bring out the decoder lol


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 3, 2012)

Chi cool tho,he don't give a fuck,from playa to playa the game tight,I feel it's mutual.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Haha good point. I feel like its a game when you post. It's like oh its chi time, time to bring out the decoder lol


i just say and do wtf i feel... its great yall should try it... works even better in real life...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> seems like he is everywhere


Yea one moment theres no chi and then boom chi has loaded your thread with youtube videos. LMAO


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

i mainly do that shit on my thread......


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i just say and do wtf i feel... its great yall should try it... works even better in real life...


Who you tellin? hahaaa..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Who you tellin? hahaaa..


I think he is telling all of us


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>


CARNE aint gonna like that one bro.. lol


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 3, 2012)

Shiiit it been derailed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>


hhahahahahahahahaha omfg i cant breath from laffin...


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i may catch up to you now




i may catch up to you now


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## rainman36 (Dec 3, 2012)

everytime I see batman I'll be reminded of that dark knight rising massacre in colorado.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> everytime I see batman I'll be reminded of that dark knight rising massacre in colorado.


Yea bro that was fucked up. My cousins were at that theater.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 3, 2012)

It almost seems like it never happend,nobody talks about it anymore,you notice that.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


>


That is groundbreaking! Fuck spidey.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 3, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> everytime I see batman I'll be reminded of that dark knight rising massacre in colorado.


I guess Batman was on holiday.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## rainman36 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I guess Batman was on holiday.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> It almost seems like it never happend,nobody talks about it anymore,you notice that.


Yes I do notice that and IMO I think it's kinda fucked up.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> too much bunyuns...


DUDE! I thought I had ugly feet. Jesus titty fucking christ those pigs are an abomination.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks chi for posting that pic so now it can be re-posted a million times like demonics ass. 

Oh the images, please let me forget.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


>


damn she cute


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 4, 2012)

whos your dady.........................[video=youtube;TVRzk3VWOKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=TVRzk3VWOKY[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> too much bunyuns...


WHY does everybody keep quoting this!!?? Ohh make it *stop*. cn


----------



## srh88 (Dec 4, 2012)

whats the other one look like?


----------



## Brother Numsi (Dec 4, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> whos your dady.........................[video=youtube;TVRzk3VWOKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=TVRzk3VWOKY[/video]


Damn DSB, how'd my ex-wife make into THAT video?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2012)

srh88 said:


> whats the other one look like?


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 4, 2012)

^^
Oprah???


----------



## Brother Numsi (Dec 4, 2012)

cn I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

those fucked up feet look like they're throwing up gang signs and shit, lol


----------



## kinetic (Dec 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


"but baby I just got a pedicure why don't you give me a nice foot rub?"


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;82dDnv9zeLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=82dDnv9zeLs[/video]


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;QF_zCAwIOHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF_zCAwIOHU[/video]


----------



## kvnbeach (Dec 4, 2012)

There is 2 pics of me


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> those fucked up feet look like they're throwing up gang signs and shit, lol


What gang would that be? The criss cross toe cross gang?


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

kinetic said:


> "but baby I just got a pedicure why don't you give me a nice foot rub?"


What the fuck on earth is that? A foot obviously,but looks like it has mutant toes growing here there and everywhere...lol!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> What gang would that be? The criss cross toe cross gang?


the almighty insane cripled toe nation!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> What the fuck on earth is that? A foot obviously,but looks like it has mutant toes growing here there and everywhere...lol!


thats how u feel about both of my feet bro thats fucked up.... im sensitive about my feet chally


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the almighty insane cripled toe nation!!!!


Yea I was a member of that gang but they kicked me out due to the curvature of my big toe. Damn it all!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Gorgeous dogs!


Ah I love dogs, especially puppel hounds. 

Here's my little baba, Biba's her name, gorgeous girl.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Yea I was a member of that gang but they kicked me out


Hopefully they put a sock on that nasty thing before you got "booted".


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> thats how u feel about both of my feet bro thats fucked up.... im sensitive about my feet chally


Hey no one's feet a fantastic, I have recurring in growing nails, painful,ugly (T.V. Toe..lol.) and express, that wasn't your foot bro!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Ah I love dogs, especially puppel hounds.
> 
> Here's my little baba, Biba's her name, gorgeous girl.


Here is where I am not like most stoners it seems, I find dogs like those and like pits etc ugly as sin. They have a great nature but I've never been able to find them anything but eww. Sorry :/ beauty is in the eye of the beholder though.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Yea I was a member of that gang but they kicked me out due to the curvature of my big toe. Damn it all!


u know the kinda members were looking for.... if your toe isnt atleast 180 degrese in any direction we aint havin it...


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> [video=youtube;QF_zCAwIOHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF_zCAwIOHU[/video]


Fuck that's sick! Sucking some fucking stinking gack out of some matey's in growing toe. NO! Fucking thank you.. Eeew!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Here is where I am not like most stoners it seems, I find dogs like those and like pits etc ugly as sin. They have a great nature but I've never been able to find them anything but eww. Sorry :/ beauty is in the eye of the beholder though.



u dont think pitts are beautiful dogs???? ur cazy... i dont like the bull terriers..... apbt and am staffs. are great looking dogs


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u know the kinda members were looking for.... if your toe isnt atleast 180 degrese in any direction we aint havin it...


Does that mean I'm overlooked with my in growing T.V toes??


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Here is where I am not like most stoners it seems, I find dogs like those and like pits etc ugly as sin. They have a great nature but I've never been able to find them anything but eww. Sorry :/ beauty is in the eye of the beholder though.


Ah! My baba!!! I'm hurt...lol! She's loyal,loving,a champion and my staunchest ally. Do you not like dogs or just my princess and other fighting breeds? ( not that my baba fights, she's a Crufts show dog/champion)


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u dont think pitts are beautiful dogs???? ur cazy... i dont like the bull terriers..... apbt and am staffs. are great looking dogs


Ahh! Poor bibi! She's not ugly!!! She's my powerful miniature rhino...lol. Love her.
She has a patch on her other eye too. Show her some love peeps...lol. Nasty bastards,aHAHAHA, each to their own I suppose.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2012)

Pretty much all those fighting breeds as you call them. Never been a fan. I like things like golden retrievers, labs, spaniels. Although I have to say I love Irish wolf hounds, kuroi is nit too happy about that naturally


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Pretty much all those fighting breeds as you call them. Never been a fan. I like things like golden retrievers, labs, spaniels. Although I have to say I love Irish wolf hounds, kuroi is nit too happy about that naturally


Fighting breeds is not what I call them, it is their classification,what they were originally bred for,just as a golden retriever is bred to retrieve and so on and so forth. Irish wolf hound,wow! Fucking huge! Though gorgeous big shaggy haired beasts,do you have one? Had one? Or just want one?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2012)

Never owned a dog. Just love those though, big shaggy lovable monster mutts. but alas kuroi being wolf girl would freak.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

No I shouldn't imagine she would relish the prospect of sharing her man,house,settee,bed etc with a ginormous dog horse..lol.
all three of you will got to bed in a huge kingsize and end up waking up on the floor...lol. " The horse rolled over and the little one said".


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 4, 2012)

Once I move out to a more rural area I'm getting an akita or 2. They so purddddy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Once I move out to a more rural area I'm getting an akita or 2. They so purddddy.


Be forwarned, much like Husky's they tend to be a high energy dog that requires a fair amount of human input (daily walks, play time etc) for them to be happy.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 4, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Be forwarned, much like Husky's they tend to be a high energy dog that requires a fair amount of human input (daily walks, play time etc) for them to be happy.


Yep, that why I want to wait until I have more land.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 4, 2012)

my ex girls Akita is great to people but he'll kill any other dog within a 2 mile radius if he gets loose


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Once I move out to a more rural area I'm getting an akita or 2. They so purddddy.


Another massively huge breed, 140 lbs! They're classed as a dangerous dog here in the U.K. Pit bulls are banned full stop! Or neutered so if you have one you defo cannot breed it, muzzles to be used and on a lead at all times, to be registered and tattooed. Poor animals, ll that happened is a neighbour was getting irate, kicked the garage door where the dogs were, the got out and destroyed him. For that, all fighting/ big breeds are subject to ridiculous laws.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2012)

Sunshine sleepy head.

South African Boerboel.


----------



## Brother Numsi (Dec 4, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Ah! My baba!!! I'm hurt...lol! She's loyal,loving,a champion and my staunchest ally. Do you not like dogs or just my princess and other fighting breeds? ( not that my baba fights, she's a Crufts show dog/champion)


I own littermates of the breed that won BIS at Crufts in 2011.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lc1sNvXJF0


----------



## Brother Numsi (Dec 4, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Once I move out to a more rural area I'm getting an akita or 2. They so purddddy.



Suggest you only get one...not too friendly with other dogs.....


----------



## slowbus (Dec 4, 2012)

this is my baby now,she's a "hand-me -down" and I figure shes 5 or 6 yrs old


----------



## dangledo (Dec 4, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Ah I love dogs, especially puppel hounds.
> 
> Here's my little baba, Biba's her name, gorgeous girl.




dayyyyuuuuuum girl


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sunshine sleepy head.
> 
> South African Boerboel.
> 
> View attachment 2430804


he looks just like the breed standard for a bull mastiff


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 4, 2012)

Brother Numsi said:


> Suggest you only get one...not too friendly with other dogs.....


I would assume if they were brought up together from a young age they would get along. Maybe not tho.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> I would assume if they were brought up together from a young age they would get along. Maybe not tho.


You've never met my twin or I


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> he looks just like the breed standard for a bull mastiff


He's from a registered breeding but ended up with a couple of white toe nails (non-breed standard) which makes him ineligible for breeding.
In other words I didn't pay nearly the going price for my best buddy.
Oh, and 148 lb last vet visit.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

Brother Numsi said:


> I own littermates of the breed that won BIS at Crufts in 2011.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lc1sNvXJF0


good for you mate! My girl/s,though they haven't won Crufts,as in the crufts supreme champion. 
Basically they compete in their own breed classes, whoeven wins gets a C.C. (Championship certificate). When you eventually get three of these certificates you become a champion.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Ahh! Poor bibi! She's not ugly!!! She's my powerful miniature rhino...lol. Love her.
> She has a patch on her other eye too. Show her some love peeps...lol. Nasty bastards,aHAHAHA, each to their own I suppose.


i know you guys like those ugly chico bull terriers across the pond.... to each there own.. they do look real intimidatingwhen they snarl at u


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

johnny your akida is bad ass... thats the japanese fight dog... they use them to roll against pittbulls since there so massive, and have all that extra skin and fur its harder for pitts to get a good grip on them... there good dogs. my buddy has one and its fiercely loyal animal. extra protective of his kids even


----------



## GETSMOKED (Dec 4, 2012)

this thread will be forgotten in a few days peace out!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 4, 2012)

GETSMOKED said:


> this thread will be forgotten in a few days peace out!


Oh MAN! I hope this is a 12/21/12 reference...lol...You so CrAzY!


----------



## Brother Numsi (Dec 4, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> I would assume if they were brought up together from a young age they would get along. Maybe not tho.


We got them 2 years apart. We got one at 8 weeks and the breeder kept one to show and breed. After two years the breeder finally decided that she had enough of the show ring...hated it, but won. She offered her to us so after a bit over two years we reunited littermates. They get along fine...flatties usually do


----------



## dangledo (Dec 4, 2012)

once you own a bull terrier, youll always own one. pound for pound the strongest dog... 


kenny ken is yours a mini? she is a great looking dog...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2012)

dangledo said:


> once you own a bull terrier, youll always own one. pound for pound the strongest dog...


I love those Bull's, but I've never seen one in the weight pull @ Fur Rondy.
Meet Frank.

No less incredible was a small dog named Frank pictured. At the 1987 Fur Rondy he set a single pull record for the Under 50# category with a pull of 1850 pounds. Then at the 1995 Fur Rondy he set the single pull record for the Under 55# category with an amazing pull of 2450 pounds. This year at FOURTEEN years old he will be competing again. THAT'S another one for the record books! 

And then the Heavyweights.
The heaviest single pulls recorded in Alaska occurred at previous Fur Rendezvous events. Two St. Bernards in the heavyweight class, Susitna (the father) and Kashwitna (the son), pulled an incredibly 5,220 pounds each.

http://alaskaoutdoorjournal.com/Activities/Winter/weightpull.html


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I love those Bull's, but I've never seen one in the weight pull @ Fur Rondy.
> Meet Frank.
> View attachment 2430876
> No less incredible was a small dog named Frank pictured. At the 1987 Fur Rondy he set a single pull record for the Under 50# category with a pull of 1850 pounds. Then at the 1995 Fur Rondy he set the single pull record for the Under 55# category with an amazing pull of 2450 pounds. This year at FOURTEEN years old he will be competing again. THAT'S another one for the record books!
> ...


ur out of ur mind!!!! pitts can pull weigh more weight.... up to 12k pounds [youtube]WtA5XlHWZRg[/youtube]


----------



## slowbus (Dec 4, 2012)

Sadly I only have the pit left.Lexie,who was my all time favorite loyal sole,soul companion got struck n killed almost a year ago.She was an amazing partner.She was half StBernard and half Mastiff.I still haven't gotten over the loss of that dog


----------



## dangledo (Dec 4, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I love those Bull's, but I've never seen one in the weight pull @ Fur Rondy.
> Meet Frank.
> View attachment 2430876
> No less incredible was a small dog named Frank pictured. At the 1987 Fur Rondy he set a single pull record for the Under 50# category with a pull of 1850 pounds. Then at the 1995 Fur Rondy he set the single pull record for the Under 55# category with an amazing pull of 2450 pounds. This year at FOURTEEN years old he will be competing again. THAT'S another one for the record books!
> ...


although incredibly smart, they are equally as stubborn. if its not food related, for get about it...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

you dont want one of these on your leg. or arm or neck... [youtube]6xFje8iPQeA[/youtube]


----------



## dangledo (Dec 4, 2012)

have you ever saw a dog that obsesses over that play? its scary, not cool at all to reinforce this activity.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

dangledo said:


> once you own a bull terrier, youll always own one. pound for pound the strongest dog...
> 
> 
> kenny ken is yours a mini? she is a great looking dog...


 no mate, she's a standard, she's 7 now, getting an old girl, still looks great though, she was 2 and a half in that pic, taken at Sheffield after she won B.O.B. and you are right once you've had one,there is no going back, I used to have German Shepards, they weigh about the same if not more, yet my Biba's, no ribs, nothing, just rock solid muscle, from her ears to her tail, a fine example of a bully. I love you avatar! As soon as I see a bully I must rush over and give love. And they,inturn cannot wait to love their humans too...lol.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

slowbus said:


> Sadly I only have the pit left.Lexie,who was my all time favorite loyal sole,soul companion got struck n killed almost a year ago.She was an amazing partner.She was half StBernard and half Mastiff.I still haven't gotten over the loss of that dog


so,so sad! A dogs love is a true love. They're not capable of cunning and deceit! When your happy hound sees you,he/she is waggling away, this is a love that holds no bounds. So be sure to love yours or a neighbours loving little hound.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 4, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> so,so sad! A dogs love is a true love. They're not capable of cunning and deceit! When your happy hound sees you,he/she is waggling away, this is a love that holds no bounds. So be sure to love yours or a neighbours loving little hound.


They're great! Did you know we have a PICTURE OF YOUR PET THREAD?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 4, 2012)

from the time I was 5 untill I was 20 my best friend was an 80lb Am Staff. A boy couldnt ask for a better, more loyal, brave dog growing up.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 4, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> They're great! Did you know we have a PICTURE OF YOUR PET THREAD?


hey, don't harsh our good times with your clear directions!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 4, 2012)

eh, german shepherds are where its at, our 110 brute would sit outside still for hours not barking and when ever someone jumped the fence he mauled the fuck out of em, without a single peep from him. i love shepherds so much, youll never find a companion like that in other dogs, i take my baby everywhere, and they wont hurt a fly unless they feel endangered for eitber of you. smart dog also.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ur out of ur mind!!!! pitts can pull weigh more weight.... up to 12k pounds


That sled is on wheels, not runners frozen to the ground.
Try pushing a car.
Then try pushing a snow machine. 

All breeds are welcome to compete in the official weight pull, but for some reason Pitt's haven't been represented to my knowledge.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> They're great! Did you know we have a PICTURE OF YOUR PET THREAD?


No, sorry hunny. I just posted a pic of biba a while ago because someone commented on dogs, it spiralled from there, and hey, with a gorgeous girl like bi bi, it's no surprise...lol.. Hope you are not pissed at me lahada?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 4, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> No, sorry hunny. I just posted a pic of biba a while ago because someone commented on dogs, it spiralled from there, and hey, with a gorgeous girl like bi bi, it's no surprise...lol.. Hope you are not pissed at me lahada?


Shit, I'll put this piece on lock down with pics of my old dog. lol

edit: No, I don't have anything better to do at the moment.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Shit, I'll put this piece on lock down with pics of my old dog. lol
> 
> edit: No, I don't have anything better to do at the moment.


What is lock down mate? Oh so new and I need of guidance. Sunni P.M.ed me link to old threads, I assume explaining +rep, post count etc,etc.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 4, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> What is lock down mate? Oh so new and I need of guidance. Sunni P.M.ed me link to old threads, I assume explaining +rep, post count etc,etc.


to basically blow the thread up with pics of my old dog until closed lol.
I never get PM'd, well except that one time when some guy told me to say away from Uncle Ben because he's trouble and I told dude to mind his own business.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

I guess again I should apologise for posting a picture of biba, consequently derailing this thread. SORRY R.I.U. Embarrassed I bid you all a goodnight,godbless you too! Early start tomorrow, 05:00hrs  Now you can get this thread back on track before kinetic blows it up!...lololol.. Kinetic, later on bro. K.K.

I DIDN'T MEAN TOO!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

Can I start by saying sorry for your loss and pardon my irreverence... But..



slowbus said:


> Sadly I only have the pit left.Lexie,who was my all time favorite loyal sole,soul companion got struck n killed almost a year ago.She was an amazing partner.She was half StBernard and half Mastiff.I still haven't gotten over the loss of that dog


\

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH

OOOOOOH MY FUCKING SWEET JEEBUS!

I THINK I JUST DIED FROM CUTE OVERLOAD.

*runs around in circles wagging tail excitedly*

AAAAAH Seriously, I will kidnap your dogs!!

I am terrible. If I see a dog in the street, especially a GSD, rRott or any pit/molosser type, I WILL just run right up to them and start rolling around on the floor playing with some thug's dog.

I've had some low days and a fellow canine has made it better. Like when I was having a bad pain day, too much work to do and this massive bull terrier outside the supermarket caught my eye. His owner was like 'WAIT NO!! HE DOESN'T LIKE PEO- Oh wow. Seems to like you.'

*Dog is on top of me licking and I'm giggling like a fucking idiot*

Screw everything else, sometimes a canine is all you need to put a smile on your miserable-ass face.

But seriously we have like a dozen 'Show off your dog/"pitbull"' threads lol.

GIVE ME YOUR DOGGIES!!! AAAAH!!!!


----------



## dangledo (Dec 4, 2012)

no she is right, we should get back to posting the same picture of nasty feet and a dudes ass.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## kinetic (Dec 4, 2012)

dangledo said:


> no she is right, we should get back to posting the same picture of nasty feet and a dudes ass.


Should we start a "show us your nasty feet thread"? Seems to have a bit of traction already...


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 4, 2012)

Anything is better than pictures that a guy took of his own ass and posted them on a website for everyone to enjoy .

We should post that pic of D3monic on a gay dating site and see if he gets any hits .


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh boy haha


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Should we start a "show us your nasty feet thread"? Seems to have a bit of traction already...


It would be a thread with a lotta sole. cn


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## kinetic (Dec 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>


Don't be mad fdd just because we got away from those gnarly feet! lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Should we start a "show us your nasty feet thread"? Seems to have a bit of traction already...



Here you go


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 4, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> No, sorry hunny. I just posted a pic of biba a while ago because someone commented on dogs, it spiralled from there, and hey, with a gorgeous girl like bi bi, it's no surprise...lol.. Hope you are not pissed at me lahada?


It's all good. I love dogs and grew up with a German Shepherd. He was the best and we had an amazing 12 years with him. I just have a cat now.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 4, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's all good. .... I just have a cat now.


Must. not. make....pussy joke.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Must. not. make....pussy joke.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 4, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's all good. I love dogs and grew up with a German Shepherd. He was the best and we had an amazing 12 years with him. I just have a cat now.


its honestly like losing a child, i cried so long when my baby was gone, practically a best friend, ill always miss that dog, i hope theres a heaven or something similar to where ill meet him again, even though i dont believe in any of that stuff.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 4, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Must. not. make....pussy joke.


Oh yeah!! Well if you want see a picture of my Minky then go to THE PET THREAD!!


----------



## Brother Numsi (Dec 4, 2012)

kinetic said:


> hey, don't harsh our good times with your clear directions!


Out of 793 pages of thread we're bound to go off topic. Be cool.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 4, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh yeah!! Well if you want see a picture of my Minky then go to THE PET THREAD!!


Your pussy is cute.. I wanna pet it.

There, I made the pussy joke.. Pussies.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 4, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Your pussy is cute.. I wanna pet it.
> 
> There, I made the pussy joke.. Pussies.


But ur not joking are you?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 4, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> But ur not joking are you?


I've never been more serious in my life.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;unmkX15AeN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unmkX15AeN8[/video]


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

If you don't put em to sleep,you aint doin nothin


----------



## kinetic (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> If you don't put em to sleep,you aint doin nothin
> 
> View attachment 2430968


She looks hot


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

kinetic said:


> She looks hot


It's suppose to be bigger than that,but I don't know whats goin on.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> It's suppose to be bigger than that,but I don't know whats goin on.


Did you try to edit your post, double click on the pic, and change the size?


----------



## D3monic (Dec 4, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Anything is better than pictures that a guy took of his own ass and posted them on a website for everyone to enjoy .
> 
> We should post that pic of D3monic on a gay dating site and see if he gets any hits .


I'll send u the pic if your still that enamoured with it.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I'll send u the pic if your still that enamoured with it.


Already did Right click -> Save ass



rainman36 said:


> If you don't put em to sleep,you aint doin nothin
> 
> View attachment 2430975


Is that the 'bitch' you said was 'crazy' and we could fuck her? Consent? She is hot though... and I'm always the one nagging for another round lol


----------



## srh88 (Dec 4, 2012)

sleep assault lol


----------



## Urca (Dec 4, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I'll send u the pic if your still that enamoured with it.


haha damn i cant believe I missed it


----------



## jpeg666 (Dec 4, 2012)

Fix the thread!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Already did Right click -> Save ass
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the 'bitch' you said was 'crazy' and we could fuck her? Consent? She is hot though... and I'm always the one nagging for another round lol


Not getting any... thats why I hate sex right now... I just want round after round.... all weekend!! lol


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Already did Right click -> Save ass
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the 'bitch' you said was 'crazy' and we could fuck her? Consent? She is hot though... and I'm always the one nagging for another round lol


Nah this is a different one right here.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol Rainman, very nice ladies. Shame about the crazy. Not so big so fake nails though.



theloadeddragon said:


> Not getting any... thats why I hate sex right now... I just want round after round.... all weekend!! lol


My boyfriend lives 140 miles away and when we are together, he works such long hours the poor guy is all tired out. I feel like a terrible nagging sex fiend lol. But that doesn't matter because my downstairs is broken atm... Got out of hospital a few weeks ago. Very very tempted to ask if I can ask to have special friends XP But I don't want to upset him... I love my Tip Top cuddly bear the mostest <3

Oh god, does that sound awful 0_0


----------



## kinetic (Dec 4, 2012)

srh88 said:


> sleep assault lol


oh you mean rape. There's no question mark after that on purpose.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 4, 2012)

its only rape if they dont like you


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

LOL

But on a serious note, It all comes down to consent, like with ANYTHING in sex.

I know most guys wouldn't mind being woken up with sexy time, but I thought it best to ask my boyfriend if he was ok with it first.

He woke me up with sexy time the first night. Me: 'WTF? *bats away* NO! No. No... Mmmn...Yes...'

Cost me $40 in emergency contraception 

Hehe :3


----------



## ebgood (Dec 4, 2012)

unless ur married, then u own that shit. i cant say i ever minded wakin up already being laid. thank goodness for mornin wood


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2012)

ebgood said:


> unless ur married, then u own that shit.


Not necessarily - just being married is not consent to do as you "wood".
Without enthusiastic participation (with my wife/soul-mate only), it just ain't there for me.


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;mA67y3mqjMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=mA67y3mqjMs[/video]


----------



## Silicity (Dec 4, 2012)

the last 100 pages almost have nothing related to pictures of yourself, thread should be called "toke n talk"


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Silicity said:


> the last 100 pages almost have nothing related to pictures of yourself, thread should be called "toke n talk"


Rofl...........


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q3Ow_uF_exE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Q3Ow_uF_exE[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 4, 2012)

commence fapping.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't much care for dark meat.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I don't much care for dark meat.



Holy fuck im rolling lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I don't much care for dark meat.


you pussy


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

thats a man right der....... lol jk...


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

She's black,asian,and white.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 4, 2012)

Well I guess god got the right ingredients but not the right measurements, JMO.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Well I guess god got the right ingredients but not the right measurements, JMO.


??????????????????


----------



## Trolling (Dec 4, 2012)

She's too dark for taste, too much black powder.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

Trolling said:


> She's too dark for taste, too much black powder.


you afraid she gonna ride your cock right off huh, lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you afraid she gonna ride your cock right off huh, lol


Some girls are just naturals


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

i like all kinds of bitches......... errrm excuse me... WOMEN


----------



## Trolling (Dec 4, 2012)

Nah, I just have a certain presence of what skin color turns me off. I think alot of Indian women are hot but some are too dark for my taste, not even a wiggle down there.


----------



## micksmedz (Dec 4, 2012)

Ive been with one black chick b4 and that puss stunk so bad it ruined any sexual attraction to black girls in the future.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you afraid she gonna ride your cock right off huh, lol





konagirl420 said:


> Some girls are just naturals


 &#8203;......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

the man lavenstar got with calls our kids "little nigger indians" (yes, thats for real) .... makes me wanna marry a black girl and have another couple babies... I have no racial preference.... just personal preference


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

micksmedz said:


> Ive been with one black chick b4 and that puss stunk so bad it ruined any sexual attraction to black girls in the future.


Sorry to hear that,one bad apple ruins the whole bunch huh


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> the man lavenstar got with calls our kids "little nigger indians" (yes, thats for real) .... makes me wanna marry a black girl and have another couple babies... I have no racial preference.... just personal preference


are your kids black?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have been with a couple white guys, couple black guys, couple Latino guys, guess you can say I am an equal opportunity girl  hehe !


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

nah... Im American Indian... lavenstar is white... this guy (I call him horse cock lol) is just white (trash)


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)

wish i had a horse cock.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I have been with a couple white guys, couple black guys, couple Latino guys, guess you can say I am an equal opportunity girl  hehe !


Thank you for being color blind,I don't get the "she's too dark" shit,I just don't get it,if the person is beautiful,their beautiful don't matter how pale,or dark.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Shoot as long as they are hot I am good haha, def more careful these days though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I have been with a couple white guys, couple black guys, couple Latino guys, guess you can say I am an equal opportunity girl  hehe !


I like my women in all flavors too. and you know we have em in assorted flavors here


----------



## Trolling (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Thank you for being color blind,I don't get the "she's too dark" shit,I just don't get it,if the person is beautiful,their beautiful don't matter how pale,or dark.


Everyone is different, makes the world go round.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

i have been with 5 women in my life.... 3 of them in the last year and a half... :/ .... i prefer just 1.... thats all I want.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

Now hold up now,I don't know about this shit,if your orange kill yourself LOL..


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes I do believe guys get the more exotic choices for real


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Everyone is different, makes the world go round.


NO NO NO!! son This is what make the world go round...


----------



## micksmedz (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Sorry to hear that,one bad apple ruins the whole bunch huh


Well i guess i would give it another go....if i could smell her crotch first.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> NO NO NO!! son This is what make the world go round...


Lol, but for real tho. It's nothing about being "colorblind", just one of those weird things, everyone has at least one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2012)

micksmedz said:


> Well i guess i would give it another go....if i could smell her crotch first.


Not so sure how that would go over in Buffalo Wild wings (for instance).
Scuse me dear, may I sniff your Cooter ?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I don't much care for dark meat.


Oh really? Your Likes say otherwise hehe



rainman36 said:


> She's black,asian,and white.


The sexiest kind



theloadeddragon said:


> the man lavenstar got with calls our kids "little nigger indians" (yes, thats for real) .... makes me wanna marry a black girl and have another couple babies... I have no racial preference.... just personal preference


WOW. What a dick. My ma's boyfriend's ex called me a nigger and she went apeshit on him for not saying a word in my defense.



micksmedz said:


> Well i guess i would give it another go....if i could smell her crotch first.


If I weren't spoken for I'd probably change your mind lol


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

micksmedz said:


> Well i guess i would give it another go....if i could smell her crotch first.


Yea man don't let that stop you,you was dealing with a dirty bitch,and they come in all shapes,forms,and colors,if she's stink I'll tell her real quick you gotta get the fuck outta here.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

can't spread any rep it seems right now !


----------



## Trolling (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Oh really? Your Likes say otherwise hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I admit, I like your face and eyes but I prolly wouldn't do you, unless I got seriously smashed....I swear that's not an insult either lol.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 4, 2012)

i wouldnt date any of ya girls on riu, the shit you ladies post... jeez...not hating just saying ^.-


----------



## D3monic (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Oh really? Your Likes say otherwise hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sniff sniff.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 4, 2012)

Silicity said:


> i wouldnt date any of ya girls on riu, the shit you ladies post... jeez...not hating just saying ^.-


Could be worse... you should here the shit they say on cafemom


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Could be worse... you should here the shit they say on cafemom


What they hell are you doing on cafemom?


----------



## D3monic (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> What they hell are you doing on cafemom?


My exwife used to live on that site... they give eachother the worse advice. For the littlest things they all gang up on a bitches husband and say they should divorce him. ... low and behold i'm divorced


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

D3monic said:


> My exwife used to live on that site... they give eachother the worse advice. For the littlest things they all gang up on a bitches husband and say they should divorce him. ... low and behold i'm divorced


LOL you think your a victim of cafemom advice?


----------



## Silicity (Dec 4, 2012)

women.... sheesh...


----------



## D3monic (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> LOL you think your a victim of cafemom advice?


No, she had an affair with her HS bf then took me for assloads of money. (most of which was advised from the women of cafemom)


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

Look at what technology has Done for the institution of marriage!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

I was on that site when I was pregnant, but made the decision to leave him on my own, never really talked to the girls there, glad I didn't


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

But hey D3monic,tell me this,how does it feel to fall in love with a woman,propose to her,get married with her,then get divorce,how does that feel? bcuz it seem like it was all for nothing.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> But hey D3monic,tell me this,how does it feel to fall in love with a woman,propose to her,get married with her,then get divorce,how does that feel? bcuz it seem like it was all for nothing.


Your telling me. 9 years of my life and 2 kids...


----------



## D3monic (Dec 4, 2012)

It's ok though cause i'm going to hook up with Sunni ... somehow..


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Your telling me. 9 years of my life and 2 kids...


I just wanted to ask you that bcuz,I have just been smashin,and never really made a commitment to a woman,tell you the truth,I'm scared outta my mind to commit.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Yes I admit, I like your face and eyes but I prolly wouldn't do you, unless I got seriously smashed....I swear that's not an insult either lol.


 REJECTION... OUCH 

Nah it's alright, I'm used to it.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> But hey D3monic,tell me this,how does it feel to fall in love with a woman,propose to her,get married with her,then get divorce,how does that feel? bcuz it seem like it was all for nothing.


marriage is another way of saying "give me half your cash, your balls, and your freedom, and add an invisible title called marriage and we'll be together forever!" until you look at another girls facebook page... then its all over and your left with shit.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

D3monic said:


> No, she had an affair with her HS bf then took me for assloads of money. (most of which was advised from the women of cafemom)


Aww sorry man, that sucks  my ex used me for the money I had, I am done with guys using me for stuff haha, they gotta be independent too !


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

Silicity said:


> marriage is another way of saying "give me half your cash, your balls, and your freedom, and add an invisible title called marriage and we'll be together forever!" until you look at another girls facebook page... then its all over and your left with shit.


LOL...See man your scaring me with that type of shit.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

Silicity said:


> marriage is another way of saying "give me half your cash, your balls, and your freedom, and add an invisible title called marriage and we'll be together forever!" until you look at another girls facebook page... then its all over and your left with shit.


=

A woman who says that is not the type you want to marry.

Nope. I feel instant crazy guilt if he spends money on me, he is free to look at other women. I know he loves me and I'm not going to kill him for being a man.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> LOL...See man your scaring me with that type of shit.


Marry a rock


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Aww sorry man, that sucks  my ex used me for the money I had, I am done with guys using me for stuff haha, they gotta be independent too !


You breakin bread?..whats up then? nah I'm playin.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hahaa my Kaptain even had a hall pass


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> LOL...See man your scaring me with that type of shit.


be afraid, be very afraid. lol


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Marry a rock


You know what,I might marry my damn self.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

He never even wanted to use it though -


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> You know what,I might marry my damn self.


Thats where it starts


----------



## Urca (Dec 4, 2012)

lol all this talk of relationships and marriage and tastes...
I wish I had some input but I have never had a bf. 
I did, for a while, do some things with a guy, but he didnt date me, or fuck me, or whatever. 
I feel men are more arbitary on looks, harder, and afraid to give girls a chance.


----------



## micksmedz (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> REJECTION... OUCH
> 
> Nah it's alright, I'm used to it.


Its all good, I went back and looked at your pic...your pretty to me even though im not attracted to black girls


----------



## D3monic (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;6eJMzOonv4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eJMzOonv4I[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahaa my Kaptain even had a hall pass


If he has the selection and still wants you, that's a keeper! When you going to hook up again? (with separate grow ops lol)



micksmedz said:


> Ive been with one black chick b4 and that puss stunk so bad it ruined any sexual attraction to black girls in the future.


Lo and behold, he likes the dark meat! ;3


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

but on some real shit tho,I would love to have children,and have a wife so it's 50/50 the angel on my right shoulder is tellin me,"settle down,and have kids,and be faithful" and the demon on my left shoulder is saying "fuck that shit let's run through these hoes like water"


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> If he has the selection and still wants you, that's a keeper! When you going to hook up again? (with separate grow ops lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Lo and behold, he likes the dark meat! ;3


Was thinking of you when I was hanging up my window covering earlier today


----------



## D3monic (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> but on some real shit tho,I would love to have children,and have a wife so it's 50/50 the angel on my right shoulder is tellin me,"settle down,and have kids,and be faithful" and the demon on my left shoulder is saying "fuck that shit let's run through these hoes like water"


Find the middle ground. Don't get married though... I know I won't ever do it again. There's no point anyhow. I can add her to my insurance, taxes what ever I need. That piece of paper doesn't mean shit other than a count down clock to a death sentence.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 4, 2012)

Urca said:


> lol all this talk of relationships and marriage and tastes...
> I wish I had some input but I have never had a bf.
> I did, for a while, do some things with a guy, but he didnt date me, or fuck me, or whatever.
> I feel men are more arbitary on looks, harder, and afraid to give girls a chance.


nah, most men would fuck anything. you just gotta put yourself out there. and also when you base a relationship off looks its gauranteed to fail, men need to learn to date women for personality and not looks, and women need to learn to back the fuck off and quit accussing for such pety shit.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have chosen to be celibate for 5 months now, a lot of stuff has gone off the deep end in the past few years and it has been good for me to get my life in order


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I have chosen to be celibate for 5 months now, a lot of stuff has gone off the deep end in the past few years and it has been good for me to get my life in order


I tried that for like 1 day lol...but thats real tho,I gotta alot of respect for you,I admire that.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> If he has the selection and still wants you, that's a keeper! When you going to hook up again? (with separate grow ops lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Lo and behold, he likes the dark meat! ;3



Kaptain will always be my best friend and I will always have love for him, we will see where God takes both of us


----------



## Urca (Dec 4, 2012)

Silicity said:


> nah, most men would fuck anything. you just gotta put yourself out there. and also when you base a relationship off looks its gauranteed to fail, men need to learn to date women for personality and not looks, and women need to learn to back the fuck off and quit accussing for such pety shit.


The question is, why should my only goal be to have a guy lower his standards enough to fuck me? Should I be grateful for any hard dick that comes my way? I have always been the best girl I could be, accomedating and sweet, never accusatory, never asked for anything. Yet never had a bf, and only ever kissed or touched one dude, who, didnt want to fuck me or return the favor. Wouldnt date me despite everything I did to make him happy. 
So, I am a bit spiteful.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> If he has the selection and still wants you, that's a keeper! When you going to hook up again? (with separate grow ops lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Lo and behold, he likes the dark meat! ;3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahaa my Kaptain even had a hall pass





Silicity said:


> nah, most men would fuck anything. you just gotta put yourself out there. and also when you base a relationship off looks its gauranteed to fail, men need to learn to date women for personality and not looks, and women need to learn to back the fuck off and quit accussing for such pety shit.



Trust me... she tried! But I agree with what you said about personality.

Most men would fuck anything? I got in trouble for saying that...But I tried to get into this guy's pants for 4 years and was even sleeping in his bed.. Nothing lol

Tip Top was afraid, so I jumped him. Hehe.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

Urca said:


> The question is, why should my only goal be to have a guy lower his standards enough to fuck me?


you gotta adjust that way of thinking yo! you have a lot to offer men I am sure. dig deeper


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

Urca said:


> The question is, why should my only goal be to have a guy lower his standards enough to fuck me? Should I be grateful for any hard dick that comes my way? I have always been the best girl I could be, accomedating and sweet, never accusatory, never asked for anything. Yet never had a bf, and only ever kissed or touched one dude, who, didnt want to fuck me or return the favor. Wouldnt date me despite everything I did to make him happy.
> So, I am a bit spiteful.


yes a girl like u should be grateful for any dick that comes ur way no matter size, color, or cut or not.... dont be ungrateful... and its not just cuzz ur big as hell.. it has alot more to do with ur attitude and general outlook in life.. not tryin to hate on you cuzz i aint worlds best lookin.. but atleast i know im da shit and i talk real slick and know how to trick a bitch with a lil show money, a few kind words, and a gold chain...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

church!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 4, 2012)

Urca said:


> The question is, why should my only goal be to have a guy lower his standards enough to fuck me? Should I be grateful for any hard dick that comes my way? I have always been the best girl I could be, accomedating and sweet, never accusatory, never asked for anything. Yet never had a bf, and only ever kissed or touched one dude, who, didnt want to fuck me or return the favor. Wouldnt date me despite everything I did to make him happy.
> So, I am a bit spiteful.


all this means is that once you find that guy its a match made in heaven and not some quick fuck, your relationship will do better than some bar hookup any day, also if its about looks to you then you need to let that shit go and find someone like you, i wont ever base a relationship off of attractiveness but more of wether or not theyre there mentally.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yes a girl like u should be grateful for any dick that comes ur way no matter size, color, or cut or not.... dont be ungrateful... and its not just cuzz ur big as hell.. it has alot more to do with ur attitude and general outlook in life.. not tryin to hate on you cuzz i aint worlds best lookin.. but atleast i know im da shit and i talk real slick and know how to trick a bitch with a lil show money, a few kind words, and a gold chain...


SMH..That shit was cold


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> *yes a girl like u should be grateful for any dick that comes ur way* no matter size, color, or cut or not.... dont be ungrateful... and its *not just cuzz ur big as hell*.. it has alot more to do with ur attitude and general outlook in life.. not tryin to hate on you cuzz i aint worlds best lookin.. but atleast i know *im da shit and i talk real slick and know how to trick a bitch* with a lil show money, a few kind words, and a gold chain...


WTF?
INSTANT TURN OFF ...lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yes a girl like u should be grateful for any dick that comes ur way no matter size, color, or cut or not.... dont be ungrateful... and its not just cuzz ur big as hell.. it has alot more to do with ur attitude and general outlook in life.. not tryin to hate on you cuzz i aint worlds best lookin.. but atleast i know im da shit and i talk real slick and know how to trick a bitch with a lil show money, a few kind words, and a gold chain...


really? wow! lol...

I just listen and think about what they say... you live in chicago though, right?.... worlds apart


----------



## Silicity (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yes a girl like u should be grateful for any dick that comes ur way no matter size, color, or cut or not.... dont be ungrateful... and its not just cuzz ur big as hell.. it has alot more to do with ur attitude and general outlook in life.. not tryin to hate on you cuzz i aint worlds best lookin.. but atleast i know im da shit and i talk real slick and know how to trick a bitch with a lil show money, a few kind words, and a gold chain...


this is why relationships dont work, not saying how your rolling is a bad thing cause i myself dont see it worth it to date if theyre mostly crazy anyways. also women need to understand that when we describe women in general it doesnt mean that were targeting you, were just talking majority, there is those special ones for sure.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> WTF?
> INSTANT TURN OFF ...lol


wait till u see my gold chain...... lololol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> really? wow! lol...
> 
> I just listen and think about what they say... you live in chicago though, right?.... worlds apart


i know... im over here were we real.. and over there were they lame....


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wait till u see my gold chain...... lololol


You don't have no feelings do you? LOL..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> You don't have no feelings do you? LOL..


goons dont have feelings...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i know... im over here were we real.. and over there were they lame....


my real is "mean".... always too mean, too honest.... so people say Im mean. Im working on not saying as much, or sugar coating things a bit more .


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

I am a goblin hehe, so what's a goon to a goblin ??


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

Alright, I've always wanted to say this... Pics or GTFO! 

*giggle*

EDIT: That means you too, Kona x


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 4, 2012)

dangledo said:


>


makes me want to grab and kiss it...mwah!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> my real is "mean".... always too mean, too honest.... so people say Im mean. Im working on not saying as much, or sugar coating things a bit more .


i donno... you my guy and all... but sounds pretty bitch made to me personally...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

You're up early, Kenny!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 4, 2012)

my problem with women is i dont understand signals, when they talk to me i talk to em back like a normal person, i dont flirt and i dont understand the shit half the time so it always ends up with me walking away once they discuss their social life, i dont care about your friends, i dont care if you got a facebook, keep that shit in your head, women never tend to open up about themselves, they always talk about their social life when id prefer to hear about them. been single all my life cause i dont understand why they tell me things that shouldnt pertain to "hooking up", one day ill find that girl that is willing to let all that highschool drama go and actually be my buddy and not just another invisible title.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I am a goblin hehe, so what's a goon to a goblin ??


bend over ill show ya this new position da doc taght me.. its called p90x... ima break dat back ma


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Alright, I've always wanted to say this... Pics or GTFO!
> 
> *giggle*
> 
> EDIT: That means you too, Kona x



Hehe sweetie you are one of the few I have actually sent pics too, not some scum bag sending them out for me hahaha, and I have thought about just posting a lil pic on here before, but I have been advised not to since everything with that special someone went down ;$$)


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

Silicity said:


> my problem with women is i dont understand signals, when they talk to me i talk to em back like a normal person, i dont flirt and i dont understand the shit half the time so it always ends up with me walking away once they discuss their social life, i dont care about your friends, i dont care if you got a facebook, keep that shit in your head, women never tend to open up about themselves, they always talk about their social life when id prefer to hear about them. been single all my life cause i dont understand why they tell me things that shouldnt pertain to "hooking up", one day ill find that girl that is willing to let all that highschool drama go and actually be my buddy and not just another invisible title.


Wow. All I do is open up about myself instead of talking about that shallow woman bullshit. I like deep, meaningful conversations with someone I'm interested in or talking about skills and hobbies... I mean something intellectual or requiring some talent or dexterity, not Facebook! Yet the guys I couldn't 'hook up' with went for some golddigger and called me at 4 am to cry about it... Ha.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Wow. All I do is open up about myself instead of talking about that shallow woman bullshit. I like deep, meaningful conversations with someone I'm interested in or talking about skills and hobbies... I mean something intellectual or requiring some talent or dexterity, not Facebook! Yet the guys I couldn't 'hook up' with went for some golddigger and called me at 4 am to cry about it... Ha.


damn jo... this broad is too witty... ima need a bigger gold chain.... brb...


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

I need me a chick that's gonna be ready to ride.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I need me a chick that's gonna be ready to ride.


im saying then bro... go see whats up with drgreenhorns sister.... you can go pick her up right now... her bond is only 1500 this time...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> bend over ill show ya this new position da doc taght me.. its called p90x... ima break dat back ma


ROFL I just choked on my own tongue laughing xx



konagirl420 said:


> Hehe sweetie you are one of the few I have actually sent pics too, not some scum bag sending them out for me hahaha, and I have thought about just posting a lil pic on here before, but I have been advised not to since everything with that special someone went down ;$$)


You never sent pics of you in the stuff you sent me! Post that gothic skirt of yours so I can post my matching one! 



theexpress said:


> damn jo... this broad is too witty... ima need a bigger gold chain.... brb...


Careful hun, it might look like you're compensating for something ;3


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im saying then bro... go see whats up with drgreenhorns sister.... you can go pick her up right now... her bond is only 1500 this time...


Who me?? drop 1500 on whom?? sheeeeeeeeeeit!!
[video=youtube;l1dnqKGuezo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1dnqKGuezo[/video]


----------



## Silicity (Dec 4, 2012)

i find it funny when i open my wallet and theres money and women start talking, i just throw my blank face up and try to get the fuck outta there, using money and sly words is just another form of manipulation which is fucked up.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> ROFL I just choked on my own tongue laughing xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am..... a lack of schooling... :]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

The man is honest! I'll believe it if he says his dick is big now x


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok here you go girl ) best you are gonna get outta me for a pic !


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 2431309
> 
> Ok here you go girl ) best you are gonna get outta me for a pic !


You forgot the batteries.....


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> You forgot the batteries.....


You didn't see those damn batteries?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 2431309
> 
> Ok here you go girl ) best you are gonna get outta me for a pic !


oooooo my goodness u a lil freaky ass bitch huh mamaz????? we need to party one day... me you... my guy da doc... and about a quortar ball of some raw ass yay


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 2431309
> 
> Ok here you go girl ) best you are gonna get outta me for a pic !


I like what I'm seeing so far


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

aint nothing like the real thang tho


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I like what I'm seeing so far


 i know ull be cool sitting in the corner with that dildo watching me take shorty to pound town right? if u get too bord u can film


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i know ull be cool sitting in the corner with that dildo watching me take shorty to pound town right? if u get too bord u can film


I'll stick that dildo up your ass lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> I need me a chick that's gonna be ready to ride.


I've got your song right here

[video=youtube;NQfm4qLc-U8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQfm4qLc-U8[/video]

*I need a girl to ride, ride, ride
I need a girl to make my wife
I need a girl who's mine oh mine
I need a girl in my life

Yo, I'm internationally known on the microphone
I got it all, but I really need a wife at home
I don't really like the zone, never spend the night alone
I got a few, you would like to bone
But, chicks that romance me don't tickle my fancy
Bonin Tiffany, Nancy; that's not where my plans be
Need a girl that could stand me, raise me a family
Go from trips to Delancey to trips to the Grammy's cause
Most of these girls be confusin me
I don't know if they really love me or they usin me
Here's the money, or maybe you ain't used to me
Cause you was depressed and now you abusin me
That's why I need a girl that be true to me
Know bout the game, and know how to do to me
Without a girl on my side, ****'ll ruin me
Forget the world girl, it's you and me

Now let's ride.....

Yo, now I have had a lot of women in my lifetime
But see it's not a lot of women that got the right mind
I done had pretty chicks with all the right features
And hoodrat chicks that only rock sneakers
Cellphones and beepers, and know how to treat ya
You break her heart, she'll walk out and leave ya
I find a girl, I'ma keep her
Cuz now I'm gettin money and the game gettin deeper
I want some real ****, I need somebody I can chill with
I need somebody I can build with
I need somebody I can hold tight
Wintertime and its full lit, snow white
Anytime we together feel so right
You the girl I been lookin for my whole life
God bless me, I'm glad I got the insight
It's cuz of you girl, now I understand life

I need a girl...

I had a girl that would've died for me
Didnt 'preciate her so I made her cry for me
Every night she had tears in her eyes for me
Caught a case, shorty took the whole ride for me
At first we were friends then became lovers
You was more than my girl, we was like brothers
All night we would play fight under covers
Now you gone, can't love you like I really wanna
But everytime I think about your pretty smile
And how we used to drive the whole city wild
Damn I wish you would've had my child
A pretty little girl wit Diddy's style; this **** is wild
All them days that I reminisce
About the way that I used to kiss the pretty lips
But as long as you happy, I'ma tell you this
I love you girl and you're the one that I will always miss
I love you, yeah*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> You didn't see those damn batteries?


Fuck there was batteries lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'll stick that dildo up your ass lol



lol i dont even get down like that doe folkks


----------



## ebgood (Dec 4, 2012)

the party dont stop till everybodys pregnant!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


>


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Fuck there was batteries lol


LOL..Yeah you need to schedule a appointment for lense crafters quickly.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> aint nothing like the real thang tho


The very true, I bought it at the time for the guy I was with to use on me -


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I've got your song right here
> 
> [video=youtube;NQfm4qLc-U8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQfm4qLc-U8[/video]
> 
> ...


[youtube]XP5eV5fvbcY[/youtube]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> LOL..Yeah you need to schedule a appointment for lense crafters quickly.


20/20 up in this bitch..! Lol


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I've got your song right here
> 
> [video=youtube;NQfm4qLc-U8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQfm4qLc-U8[/video]
> 
> ...


Heeeeey thats the shit right their.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> The very true, I bought it at the time for the guy I was with to use on me -



Tmi............rofl


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

I need betty too LOL..


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Fuck there was batteries lol


Hehe you have known me long enough to know that even though I have memory problems, I couldn't forget that things that make it vibrate, make it vibrate hehe


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> The very true, I bought it at the time for the guy I was with to use on me -


MMM!! thats all I can say


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> The very true, I bought it at the time for the guy I was with to use on me -


damn girl!! I knew I shoulda got to know you when you were still in hawai'i


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn girl!! I knew I shoulda got to know you when you were still in hawai'i


your chain aint thick enough hommie... u know da demo..


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

I need me a supa freak

[video=youtube;TJhtojSzKg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJhtojSzKg8[/video]


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Man I couldn't keep those Hawaiian boys off me, seriously following me home and shit, messed up my grow, but oh boy the one dude was soooo hot, yeah fun times it was so worth it


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Man I couldn't keep those Hawaiian boys off me, seriously following me home and shit, messed up my grow, but oh boy the one dude was soooo hot, yeah fun times it was so worth it


thats because the hairspray you were using smelled like batu


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Not sure what that is and no hairspray for me, just dry it and straighten it


----------



## srh88 (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehe you have known me long enough to know that even though I have memory problems, I couldn't forget that things that make it vibrate, make it vibrate hehe


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Not sure what that is


batu = crystal methamphetamine


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

oh yeah... the window covering... haha sorry... lol... and a couple pics of me


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Express and meth are one of the same!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> batu = crystal methamphetamine



Ah ok, ya no, kush is my cologne


----------



## ebgood (Dec 4, 2012)

parfum de purps


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

Kona... we are sisters...


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

Skunk Eau Frainche


----------



## ebgood (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Kona... we are sisters...


somethings missing.........


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hehehehehe love it, still have that skirt I love it


----------



## ebgood (Dec 4, 2012)

DANK for men


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

Strong[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]* Pour Homme Eau Extreme*[/FONT]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> oh yeah... the window covering... haha sorry... lol... and a couple pics of me View attachment 2431314View attachment 2431312View attachment 2431313


THOSE ARE AWESOME! I fucking love dragons. Heres' a sketch I never finished on the bus, but I dug it up because I thought of you x


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

That grinder has such a story behind it, I just decided to keep it for myself  originally was buying it for someone else, but oh well I used it a good amount before giving it to the Kaptain


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> THOSE ARE AWESOME! I fucking love dragons. Heres' a sketch I never finished on the bus, but I dug it up because I thought of you x


wow kuroi. you're a good sketch artist


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Miss my pink Cali bong too  ah I will have all new stuff soon !


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

ebgood said:


> somethings missing.........


I'm too shy for that stuff 



konagirl420 said:


> That grinder has such a story behind it, I just decided to keep it for myself  originally was buying it for someone else, but oh well I used it a good amount before giving it to the Kaptain


Hehe, I bought Clonex a grinder when he was supposed to be dating me, but he stood me up for like the 6th time so I kept it XP Tip Top bought me that one :3



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wow kuroi. you're a good sketch artist


Thankies <3 I might just finish it and add watercolor now


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> THOSE ARE AWESOME! I fucking love dragons. Heres' a sketch I never finished on the bus, but I dug it up because I thought of you x


 Awesome thanks you! it reminds me of a block print I made in high school...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Express and meth are one of the same!


naw man thats hatefull to say.... im more about da coke then anything like that.. but even that comes in second to weed


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Awesome thanks you! it reminds me of a block print I made in high school...


You're into printmaking? I love ukiyo-e but never tried block prints. I've done heat transfer and silk screen with both photosensitive enamel and plain old stencils.. Please do share!!! I wanna see!!!


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> naw man thats hatefull to say.... im more about da coke then anything like that.. but even that comes in second to weed


LOL..you said hateful?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> LOL..you said hateful?


i fucking hate tweekers.......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You're into printmaking? I love ukiyo-e but never tried block prints. I've done heat transfer and silk screen with both photosensitive enamel and plain old stencils.. Please do share!!! I wanna see!!!


Lavenstar got EVERYTHING. im sorry 

Edit: Well not everything... I have my babies


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i fucking hate tweekers.......


say that to the mirror.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

You know I keep that white girl!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

BIIIIIIIIIITCH Even if you were some super abusive husband or she just fell out of love with you she didn't have to take all your stuffs!!! HEARTLESS!!!!! Lol sorry.

But you do have your pups and that's all that really matters x


----------



## Silicity (Dec 4, 2012)

prepped for the cold, lacking my goggles though...

^.-






one of these days I'll post a pic lacking my gear and better quality.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> BIIIIIIIIIITCH Even if you were some super abusive husband or she just fell out of love with you she didn't have to take all your stuffs!!! HEARTLESS!!!!! Lol sorry.
> 
> But you do have your pups and that's all that really matters x


I broke her heart first i suppose... i broke up with her. I didnt want to fight about anything so I just let her keep it all... then boom kids are taken away and she and I didnt talk for months.... long story. bottom line..... heart of hearts, spriti soul, love and family.....

Lies Ruin Lives


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> LOL you think your a victim of cafemom advice?


I'm a victim of RIU advice.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I broke her heart first i suppose... i broke up with her. I didnt want to fight about anything so I just let her keep it all... then boom kids are taken away and she and I didnt talk for months.... long story. bottom line..... heart of hearts, spriti soul, love and family.....
> 
> Lies Ruin Lives


Sounds complicated... I won't pry anymore out here..

*licks and nuzzles*


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

theexpress said:


> just know that i do too..... i odnt want ur shit its all laxative and b12 nigga... i keep that raw...


stop frontin,you know yo vending machine only got diet coke.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 4, 2012)

I prefer pepsi....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

Silicity said:


> prepped for the cold, lacking my goggles though...
> 
> ^.-
> 
> ...


are you seriously giving the "people's eyebrow"?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> stop frontin,you know yo vending machine only got diet coke.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 4, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> stop frontin,you know yo vending machine only got diet coke.


lol........................


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> are you seriously giving the "people's eyebrow"?


only u would notice some shit like that... and yes now that u pointed it out he damn sure is lol


----------



## Silicity (Dec 4, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> are you seriously giving the "people's eyebrow"?


i can do it both eyes brows really fast in a vid for ya if thats your sorta thing. lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2012)

Silicity said:


> i can do it both eyes brows really fast in a vid for ya if thats your sorta thing. lol


lmao... your a special kind of creep....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

Silicity said:


> i can do it both eyes brows really fast in a vid for ya if thats your sorta thing. lol


lol. I got the peoples eyebrow down too


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2012)

Silicity said:


> i can do it both eyes brows really fast in a vid for ya if thats your sorta thing. lol


[video=youtube;TVblWq3tDwY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVblWq3tDwY[/video]

Do it so I can see your sexiness, Mr I wouldn't date any of you lol


----------



## Silicity (Dec 4, 2012)

took me like 10 seconds to figure it out when i was 8, you should see girls expression when im in line at a store and i do it both eyes real quick with a blank face, hilarious sometimes but sometimes its starts conversation which then i just do my wtf face, i got faces for alot of shit haha.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Do it so I can see your sexiness, Mr I wouldn't date any of you lol


haha, ill do it soon, ill give you the creepiest facial expression, probably never like+ or reply to my posts again, haha.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm a victim of RIU advice.


i was there once, ... 
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/98770-very-careful-advice-you-give.html


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

thread died down again >< 

was it the creeper pic?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol no I could get it going again... But I have posted alot lately


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol no I could get it going again... But I have posted alot lately


you from canada btw? because i might have to move my craigslist "m4w" ad to the area of which you reside


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2012)

Hehe, sorry hun, I'm in London and not Ontario, either... And my boyfriend is on this board X3 I love the banter, though. And all the girls. We have some very special ladies and gents on this forum. There's a place in my heart for all of you...

Last picture; I need to take my meds and take a nap x


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

I swear kuroi thick


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

my original statement still stands though, anyways im out, back to the -28 weather.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 5, 2012)

I have the AC on.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I have the AC on.


I swear florida has the most craziest winter ever,hot one day,cold the next,I'm like make up your fuckin mind.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2012)

Silicity said:


> my original statement still stands though, anyways im out, back to the -28 weather.


Wrap up warm, now!!!! :3

It's not quite that cold here but I've taken to wearing my animal onesies in public. Fuck you, it's December, I can wear snowflake-print pajamas outside.

Wait, Rainman is that good or bad? I used to be anorexic; top half is a size 0 but the bottom... Well, you can see that X3 Hopefully I'm a happy medium. Healthy medium.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 5, 2012)

Silicity said:


> my original statement still stands though, anyways im out, back to the -28 weather.



damn,it ain't quite that cold here tonight.Maybe 10 below


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 5, 2012)

-15 here! Got the fireplace running aw yah


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> -15 here! Got the fireplace running aw yah


my fireplace is to small, im staying in a mobile home until i get a cabin but the fireplace will only warm up the living room and it takes hours, 3in walls dont protect from anything, i wake up every morning to see my breath and its always around 45 degrees, then imagine going out to split wood when its -20, what a bitch... im out of propane for the next few weeks and its only getting colder. my grow room is the only room thats warm and it still is combating the cold, 3 lights keeps days temps around 80 max, and thats with no cooling and an oscillating fan. imagine taking a piss every morning and its so cold its steaming... still worth it though cause where i live its beautiful and theres alot to do. 

only got enough wood for another 2 weeks also, if i dont figure this shit out ill be dead by jan haha


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> -15 here! Got the fireplace running aw yah


-15? GOD........DAMN!! I think 40 is too cold.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 5, 2012)

What's with these fire places? Don't y'all own a space heater or two?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Wrap up warm, now!!!! :3
> 
> It's not quite that cold here but I've taken to wearing my animal onesies in public. Fuck you, it's December, I can wear snowflake-print pajamas outside.
> 
> Wait, Rainman is that good or bad? I used to be anorexic; top half is a size 0 but the bottom... Well, you can see that X3 Hopefully I'm a happy medium. Healthy medium.


thick is good kuroi


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 5, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> -15? GOD........DAMN!! I think 40 is too cold.


Soon it will be alot colder lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 5, 2012)

Trolling said:


> What's with these fire places? Don't y'all own a space heater or two?


I have multible forms of heat!
fireplace
forced air
toyo oil base heater!

when you live in the great north you leave nothing to chance


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

i own 3 space heaters, all large sized heaters, they only help in raising the power bill.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 5, 2012)

Silicity said:


> i own 3 space heaters, all large sized heaters, they only help in raising the power bill.


I once a long time ago lived in a mobile home, didnt take long before i stripped it and added a better r value insulation
to solve that issue


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thick is good kuroi


Oh right ^^; Over here 'thick' means stupid or fat or both lol

All you boys better have a good snuggie! Cosy boots! And those heat pads with a magic clicky button :3


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Oh right ^^; Over here 'thick' means stupid or fat or both lol
> 
> All you boys better have a good snuggie! Cosy boots! And those heat pads with a magic clicky button :3


i sleep in my vans sweater, 2 pairs of socks and my boxers, yes my lower half needs to breath. decided i can wait a few hours before i freeze on the walk back. only thing im lacking is a "thick" girl to keep me warm. haha


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2012)

*blush*

I'm sleeping in a bunny sweater, girl boxers and leggings under my Pajama pants with socks... I get cold easily.. Probably because I radiate all my body heat 

MAGIC CLICKY BUTTON! WHEE SODIUM ACETATE!

Shove one of these down your pants 

[video=youtube;cIkbF63kqjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIkbF63kqjY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

honestly moving from cali where it got 110 to alaska where it gets -55 has given me the best life lesson, you gotta do what you gotta do to survive, everyone in my old hometown calls me crazy but theyre still the ones riding the train to nowhere. i didnt think id ever do any of the things i am now and i am thankful for what ive become. id never trade where im at with anyone in the world, even the richest of people, ive never found happieness like this anywhere else and many and still looking.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2012)

its fuckin dark there half the year... good luck with depression


----------



## micksmedz (Dec 5, 2012)

Well Im gonna post a pic. This is me....23 years ago lol. What a lil pimp.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its fuckin dark there half the year... good luck with depression


depression isnt caused by darkness, more like mental issues. i read books pertaining to siddartha in his earlier days and alot of different buddhism books, i recomend you read "no fear, no death" by thich nhat hanh and actually read it and your views on almost everything will be for the best, it took me 1 reading to understand something that cannot be taught.

gonna go to nepal next year to start my journey to understanding, gonna pay for my plane ticket and passport and leave with only the clothes on my back.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its fuckin dark there half the year... good luck with depression



common misconception,kinda.When its light 24 hrs a day nobody is complaining.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its fuckin dark there half the year... good luck with depression


Fuck the dark your enough to bring a person to depression..!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

slowbus said:


> common misconception,kinda.When its light 24 hrs a day nobody is complaining.


maybe me, slightly...

when i worked in egegik doing fish processing i had to work from 6am til 10pm everyday and the room i was bunked in didnt have curtains and when i went to sleep (about 12am) i would lay down and the sun was always set at my curtain like perfectly, the full sun, it wouldnt leave that spot til like 3am and for like 3 weeks it was like that, i was working with 3 hours of sleep a day, the most sleep i got was 5 hours on my last day working there, i would wake up looking like a crack head and when your the best at your job they never let me take a day off, couldnt even call family... but whatever the company offered me a 1$ pay raise and a foremen position at a different site, out of 150+ people i was the only one that did my job correctly and efficiently.... i was rated a 39/40 by superiors and being only 18 ii was the youngest there and the only one rated above a 30. looks mad good on a resume.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 5, 2012)

@ silicity you must be in fairbanks area? 

We dont even have snow yet but its cold as fuck! Key to depression is to get out and enjoy the great outdoors


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> @ silicity you must be in fairbanks area?
> 
> We dont even have snow yet but its cold as fuck! Key to depression is to get out and enjoy the great outdoors


nah, south of talkeetna, but where im at it gets crazy cold when only 15 miles away it can be 15+degrees warmer.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 5, 2012)

Silicity said:


> nah, south of talkeetna, but where im at it gets crazy cold when only 15 miles away it can be 15+degrees warmer.


Gotcha your not to far from me lol but your right about the temps


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Gotcha your not to far from me lol but your right about the temps


got your medical? im looking to meet some people who arent my age and actually are more knowledgable about shit. anyways im out, got to start a fire and freeze tonight. gn


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 5, 2012)

Bunch o' willowbillies hangin' out...lol... 
Good to see 907 represented....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 5, 2012)

907 for life


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 5, 2012)

I got ice in my buckets...lol...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 5, 2012)

GypsyBush said:


> I got ice in my buckets...lol...


Man last year during a power out that lasted a day i lost everything fucking res tanks froze!
it sucked ass! Lost some very nice stuff to


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm well on my way... 1/8" of ice on all the dwc bukets...
this new house is coooold.... Im guessiing no insulation under the floor....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 5, 2012)

GypsyBush said:


> I'm well on my way... 1/8" of ice on all the dwc bukets...
> this new house is coooold.... Im guessiing no insulation under the floor....



Wtf your power and heat is still running?


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 5, 2012)

Burning a cord a week to keep the house above freezing... And failing miserably...lol...


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 5, 2012)

Its all fucked...
welcome to my world...
fucking gypsies...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 5, 2012)

A fucking cord a week dude something must be rong! Are you banking back your stove


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 5, 2012)

Hahaha. Anything less than a glowing barrel and it goes below freezing...
stoking it cools it off... No good...
summer cabin... 
SNAFU...lol...


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 5, 2012)

Plus the shake moved my doorjam... Opened a big gap....
all kinds of towels and blankets on that!...lol... And the windows...lol...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 5, 2012)

Silicity said:


> prepped for the cold, lacking my goggles though...
> 
> ^.-
> 
> ...



Yeah but for now at least we can see those famous moving ginger eye-brows and u got the ceiling in too so we can see ur tall !!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2012)

micksmedz said:


> Well Im gonna post a pic. This is me....23 years ago lol. What a lil pimp.
> View attachment 2431390


You're actually fucking terrifying, I need to caption that.



Silicity said:


> depression isnt caused by darkness, more like mental issues. i read books pertaining to siddartha in his earlier days and alot of different buddhism books, i recomend you read "no fear, no death" by thich nhat hanh and actually read it and your views on almost everything will be for the best, it took me 1 reading to understand something that cannot be taught.
> 
> gonna go to nepal next year to start my journey to understanding, gonna pay for my plane ticket and passport and leave with only the clothes on my back.





slowbus said:


> common misconception,kinda.When its light 24 hrs a day nobody is complaining.


 I think he's referring to Seasonal Affective Disorder. I have depression whether it's dark or light but I know some people who are perfectly sparky in the summer months but don't just get a little low, they become a suicidal recluse in the dark. I used to get up at 5 to work at the stables and rising and sleeping in the dark can get depressing.

Good luck on your adventure! Just be careful Silicity, let family know what you're up to, take at least a hiking bbackpack and camping supplies. I'm sure you'll meet some interesting people and other wayfarers x


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 5, 2012)

PICTURE OF YOURSELF AS A BABY thread ?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2012)

What is it, Lahada? Yes, we have one but I guess he decided to post it in this one x


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What is it, Lahada? Yes, we have one but I guess he decided to post it in this one x


Lmao here! I got told off yesterday for directing someone to the 'PICTURE OF YOUR PET THREAD' !! I couldn't help it !!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol sorry I wasn't sure if it was a random suggestion or you were actually directing him to it x


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2012)

No formal training. They scared me out of the ballet studio after a couple visits... Never seen what it looks like in the mirror and was told to improvise. Rough preview thing

[video=youtube;PHOU3Wq9paY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHOU3Wq9paY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## SocataSmoker (Dec 5, 2012)

907 represent indeed! 

Here's one of my father and I in front of Pioneer Peak in the Matanuska valley... miss you GypsyBush!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What is it, Lahada? Yes, we have one but I guess he decided to post it in this one x


Aren't you the one that "directs" people to other jobs, police wolf girl?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 5, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lmao here! I got told off yesterday for directing someone to the 'PICTURE OF YOUR PET THREAD' !! I couldn't help it !!


Hey I didn't mean for it to come off like that if you're refering to me


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Aren't you the one that "directs" people to other jobs, police wolf girl?


Aren't you the one who tells me to back off for it?

And, like I said, I was unsure if she was suggesting the thread or was ware the thread already existed.

Sorry guys. I fail


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

haha.... everytime I see the title of this thread "PICTURE of YOURSELF THREAD" all I see is "PICTURE YOURSELF THREAD."

Im sooooo baked right now.... drowning my depression and the fear/anxieties of what lays in front of me in smoke this morning! Smoked a couple bowls and now... I ashed the last bowl in my hand, it didnt all come out, some stuck in the bottom, so I packed it down a little bit and trying to finish it.... this last little bit in the bottom of the bowl has provided me with more fatty hits than the previous bowls of the morning.... provided me with visions... past and future... Picturing myself...

past- Im picturing myself happy, forcing the image to the front of my mind... smiling outside in the sunshine, on a mountainside surrounded by wildflowers and a waterfall not far away.... with good friends, perfect temps and a gentle breeze, all smiles and happy to be there just..... there.... the view of the canyon below picture perfect through the leaves of the plants and trees we are surrounded by..... picturing myself....

past- Alone and broken, walking on the side of the road.... a backpack on my back and I wonder why I even bother to have that... walking.... just walking... starving... cold and soaking wet... tired sore and sick. Matted hair, dirty, its 40 degrees out and I have soaked pants and a t shirt on... delerious.... alone, walking to no where, to where ever the road goes... not even wanting a ride... wanting to die.... knowing Im not allowed to... its getting dark and I need to find a rock or good tree to sleep under...... picturing myself....

past- Driving and singing.... singing madly, with passion and full force, because the lyrics, the rhythm, and the beats all are components of myself and they build me up, and I have to let it out... all the emotion and the pain and the love.... turning it up louder and louder as I drive faster and faster... a demonic look in my eyes as they see only the road before me... feeling my pulse pounding and rising faster and faster.... images of my past fly through my mind.... all the pain... all the love.... fills my voice... just as the tears fill my eyes.... not about me... none of it about me.... oh the tragidies of this world... the tragedies of my family.... accelerate through turns... passengers giving me furtive looks, gripping the Oh Shit handle.... flying on, singing on.... picturing myself.....

in the future knowing those memories will be repeated or similar, and that I am blessed to have any of it... scared... I will not live in fear, I will face my fears, shed the tears, and continue to love on.... healing and new pains to come... successes and tragedies. I picture myself.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 5, 2012)

Damn, bro, damn.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

so whos all up? only got 3 hours of sleep last night and now im back to doin nothing, awesome.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> 907 for life


805 baby central cali.. where its 75 degrees outside today and im running in a pair of shorts



hellraizer30 said:


> Man last year during a power out that lasted a day i lost everything fucking res tanks froze!
> it sucked ass! Lost some very nice stuff to


DUDE thats so harsh!!!! i dunno what id do i lived in utah for 2 yrs and i like the snow and cold... but really only to visit



hellraizer30 said:


> A fucking cord a week dude something must be rong! Are you banking back your stove


If i had a cord of wood in my backyard or a fireplace for that matter.. lol it would last all winter i suppose at least, maybe all year? 



GypsyBush said:


> Hahaha. Anything less than a glowing barrel and it goes below freezing...
> stoking it cools it off... No good...
> summer cabin...
> SNAFU...lol...


sucks to be you man,u wana come to cali its still warm here i havnt even seen the first frost yet and were in december,a couple of buddies still have plants outdoors.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> haha.... everytime I see the title of this thread "PICTURE of YOURSELF THREAD" all I see is "PICTURE YOURSELF THREAD."
> 
> Im sooooo baked right now.... drowning my depression and the fear/anxieties of what lays in front of me in smoke this morning! Smoked a couple bowls and now... I ashed the last bowl in my hand, it didnt all come out, some stuck in the bottom, so I packed it down a little bit and trying to finish it.... this last little bit in the bottom of the bowl has provided me with more fatty hits than the previous bowls of the morning.... provided me with visions... past and future... Picturing myself...
> 
> ...


that was deep TLD. thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

Made some videos that actually show my face now [video]https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/586201-first-good-view-finshaggys-face.html[/video]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

a shucks... thanks dr. G. you know I love to write.... I have struggled with "writers block" for a while but I think Im getting over it now.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2012)

Holy shit. Einstein was wrong? I literally just broke my brain. lol

WOW!!!!

[youtube]iwTBIw815-I[/youtube]


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ah YouTube,don't you just love it!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 5, 2012)

are those dentures? That mofo wearing dentures allready?


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 5, 2012)

kinetic said:


> are those dentures? That mofo wearing dentures allready?


Lol! What does mofo mean? And where's the dentures? Just the thought and your wording has me LMFAO, tears..lol.
seriously! That has tickled me, aHAHAHAaHAHAHA


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 5, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Lol! What does mofo mean? And where's the dentures? Just the thought and your wording has me LMFAO, tears..lol.
> seriously! That has tickled me, aHAHAHAaHAHAHA


Mofo is short for motherfucker


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 5, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Hey I didn't mean for it to come off like that if you're refering to me


Yeah, you're in La Hada's bad books now !!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah, you're in La Hada's bad book*s* now !!


You have multiple bad books?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 5, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah, you're in La Hada's bad books now !!


damn......


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 5, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have multiple bad books?


Yes, that is correct and spoken in true British English!! ' You're in the bad books!'


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yes, that is correct and spoken in true British English!! ' You're in the bad books!'


Then the question begs, book #1 or #2.
Just how bad have I been ?


----------



## psilocybindude (Dec 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> its fuckin dark there half the year... good luck with depression


It's also light there for half the year that would depress the shit out of me, i cant imagine how pissed off i would be stumbling out of a bar at 2 a clock in the morning and seeing the fucking sun shinning in my fucking face.....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 5, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Then the question begs, book #1 or #2.
> Just how bad have I been ?


You're about to be put on gardening detention. You have stepped out of line so badly that you must be placed in both books !!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 5, 2012)

View attachment 2432032
I love my pathos.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 5, 2012)

Silicity said:


> got your medical? im looking to meet some people who arent my age and actually are more knowledgable about shit. anyways im out, got to start a fire and freeze tonight. gn



~problem is,there are so many haters/snitches/low life's in the valley it isn't very smart to talk to anybody,ever,under any circumstances.Even if you're medical.Its a small couple of towns.Do you know anybody in the area? Or are you totally new round 'ere


----------



## srh88 (Dec 5, 2012)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2432032
> I love my pathos.


that guitar looks pretty nice.. who made it


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 5, 2012)

srh88 looking at the "head stock" I would guess a yamaha


----------



## kinetic (Dec 5, 2012)

srh88 said:


> that guitar looks pretty nice.. who made it


Its a 1995 Yamaha FG-461S


----------



## srh88 (Dec 5, 2012)

hows it play... i played a yamaha once that actually played awesome


----------



## Trolling (Dec 5, 2012)

I've heard that Alaskian natives are depressed too, looked it up and apparently it may because of the dark lol, seasonal depression. Didn't read much into it but it's a possibility.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 5, 2012)

srh88 said:


> hows it play... i played a yamaha once that actually played awesome


Great guitar, I use Elixer strings. A buddy of mine is a professional jazz guitar player and he loves it, plays it every time he comes over.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 5, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I've heard that Alaskian natives are depressed too, looked it up and apparently it may because of the dark lol, seasonal depression. Didn't read much into it but it's a possibility.



sure it happens.The best thing for that type of thing as a 1000w HPS.Seriously


----------



## srh88 (Dec 5, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Great guitar, I ise Elixur strings. A buddy of mine is a professional jazz guitar player and he loves it, plays it every time he comes over.


nice how long you been playing?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 5, 2012)

srh88 said:


> nice how long you been playing?


Longer than I am good at it lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

guitar an piano... I need to learn!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2012)

Since we're talking guitars, I will re post for new people


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yay love that pic


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Since we're talking guitars, I will re post for new people


:/ ..... hmmmm.... didnt know you play the guitar. wow.... keep it up and I might have to put you on ignore, :/


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry... Like I keep saying I'm a jack of all trades. Guitar, piano, flute, steel pan etc


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

i played the clarinet, base clarinet, sax and alto sax... meddled with hand drums and meddled with guitar. Once two pieces of my life kind of deal with themselves I will get into making music a lot more again


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2012)

Cool :3 I tried a friend's alto sax once but found the Reed business very difficult  I heard its a good one to play interchangeably with flute but alas that's one instrument I cannot seem to teach myself..

As soon as you can though, go for piano. It's really satisfying and you can lose yourself in it. I get giddy when I walk into somewhere and there is a piano sitting waitig for me to tinker. I only picked up an instrument about 4 years ago and was in orchestra/bands within 6 months so it's never too late. Picking music you are very familiar with to teach yourself helps. Stuff you can work out as you go along. You're already musical and clarinet looks really complicated to me, piano and guitar will be no sweat at all for you!!!

Go for it!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Cool :3 I tried a friend's alto sax once but found the Reed business very difficult  I heard its a good one to play interchangeably with flute but alas that's one instrument I cannot seem to teach myself..
> 
> As soon as you can though, go for piano. It's really satisfying and you can lose yourself in it. I get giddy when I walk into somewhere and there is a piano sitting waitig for me to tinker. I only picked up an instrument about 4 years ago and was in orchestra/bands within 6 months so it's never too late. Picking music you are very familiar with to teach yourself helps. Stuff you can work out as you go along. You're already musical and clarinet looks really complicated to me, piano and guitar will be no sweat at all for you!!!
> 
> Go for it!


yeah I need to learn the patience... I get so anxious about getting to the songwriting and creating process... I had barely learned 3 or 4 chords on the guitar before I decided to just pluck a single string to make my own little tune... I forgot the chords, I remember the little tune I made . I want to sing too... I consider the voice to be an instrument for sure... I sing along with A LOT of different bands/songs and it seems like Im pretty good at voice matching with the different vocalists... I sing along with: Incubus, TOOL, APC, Pearl Jam, and a few others... but I want to Create my own music, and find like-eared individuals to make it with


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice ^^

I don't compose so much, but I like arranging. Especially doing a classical version of a rock tune or vice versa.

You have more patience than me.. I don't know any chords! I just learn a new song as I hear it and remember patterns between them.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Sorry... Like I keep saying I'm a jack of all trades. Guitar, piano, flute, steel pan etc



This one time at band camp.................................


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> This one time at band camp.................................


That chick totally turns me on... idk why lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> That chick totally turns me on... idk why lol


Because she's cute and intelligent - - - and cute.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Aren't you the one who tells me to back off for it?
> 
> And, like I said, I was unsure if she was suggesting the thread or was ware the thread already existed.
> 
> Sorry guys. I fail


Ohhh lol.

And yeah, I'm the one that tells you to chill.. But just because I like to see new threads. Hate bumping old threads because you get into it.. Post.. then realize it's 2 years old haha. 

You don't fail, you succeed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 5, 2012)

I used to play bass clarinet  hummmmm no wonder I have the talents I do.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Because she's cute and intelligent - - - and cute.


im talking bout the chick from that movie.... and there is another one that falls in the same category of desires....

The chick in.... Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy! yeah.... mmmm... I cant resist that.... whatever it is about them haha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I used to play bass clarinet  hummmmm no wonder I have the talents I do.


..... talents???>>>>>>>>.....


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I used to play bass clarinet  hummmmm no wonder I have the talents I do.


LOL...You a trip.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

srh88 said:


> that guitar looks pretty nice.. who made it


i got a couple friends, mostly people i knew from california, i moved up here and stayed with them for a little while, dont know to many people at all.

wtf? quoted wrong person, meant slowbus.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Sorry... Like I keep saying I'm a jack of all trades. Guitar, piano, flute, steel pan etc


i can play the tenor sax, got it done pretty good but not fluent at all with other instruments.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I used to play bass clarinet  hummmmm no wonder I have the talents I do.


so you saying you play the skinflute too?


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

The chat room doesn't work.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

it seems like its working to me... right here lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/42351-picture-yourself-thread.html


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

yeah yeah yeah.... for real though, I need a new engine


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 5, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/42351-picture-yourself-thread.html



I am sure you have already seen a pic of me from hoped


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I am sure you have already seen a pic of me from hoped


um, we used to be facebook friends until you unfriended me.

i was never friends with goped.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> um, we used to be facebook friends until you unfriended me.
> 
> i was never friends with goped.


Facebook!!!!! wow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Facebook!!!!! wow.


it only works if you have friends. 


i sell A LOT of my glass thru facebook. i have a lot of family and friends on there as well. 


you should try it, you may just meet someone nice.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> it only works if you have friends.
> 
> 
> i sell A LOT of my glass thru facebook. i have a lot of family and friends on there as well.
> ...


Im not particularly fond with some things about facebook.... and as you said it would never work for me...


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

Facebook has gotten out of control.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

seems to work fine for me.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 5, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> seems to work fine for me.


firedanceglass


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2012)

It's tough to find good glass.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 5, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/42351-picture-yourself-thread.html



wow... what if we are just a link within a link with a link that contains this link.


Blew my my mind


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's tough to find good glass.
> 
> View attachment 2432339


Whats that the crab is holding??



RyanTheRhino said:


> wow... what if we are just a link within a link with a link that contains this link.
> 
> 
> Blew my my mind


Thats all we are, thats where we are...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Whats that the crab is holding??
> 
> Either Red Diesel or Double Bubble.
> Can't remember which.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> wow... what if we are just a link within a link with a link that contains this link.
> 
> 
> Blew my my mind





theloadeddragon said:


> Whats that the crab is holding??
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all we are, thats where we are...


LOL..Thank you,I needed a good laugh,yall are outta this world.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 5, 2012)

I fucking love seafood. When I grill, I like my shrimp marinated in the Sriracha. Best restaurant place i worked at was a seafood shop. I'm getting some Lobster this weekend, it's been decided. I am the decider. Now back to my regular program of working through not drinking by enjoying some time with my favorite widow.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> LOL..Thank you,I needed a good laugh,yall are outta this world.


huh uhhhh...

We are just... 

*a link within a link with a link that contains this link.
*


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 5, 2012)

The way he talked you two were best friends  lol we need to def talk in private lol I am sorry once again for everything that happened.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

kinetic said:


> firedanceglass



all one word? i can't find it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> The way he talked you two were best friends  lol we need to def talk in private lol I am sorry once again for everything that happened.


you almost lost me on this one, lol. but I got it now, you're talking to fdd about goped


----------



## kinetic (Dec 5, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> all one word? i can't find it.


Check your pm.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

has anyone actually read through the entire 3 word story? Has a subject of the story ever been established? a character perhaps Im very curious to stream it all together and read it like a book.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> has anyone actually read through the entire 3 word story? Has a subject of the story ever been established? a character perhaps Im very curious to stream it all together and read it like a book.


I tried to read 4 pages,thats shit went tredmill,nowhere fast.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you almost lost me on this one, lol. but I got it now, you're talking to fdd about goped


i'm not talking to anyone about anything. 

sounds like people are telling stories again.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 5, 2012)

I drink alot of energy drinks.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Dec 5, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> I drink alot of energy drinks.


Lmao this looks like a mug shot.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 5, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Lmao this looks like a mug shot.


It is. It's the scum bag who opened fire in the theatre in Colorado.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

looks like he is high on speed or crack


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 5, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> looks like he is high on speed or crack


The face of psychosis has many causes.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 5, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm not talking to anyone about anything.
> 
> sounds like people are telling stories again.



Lol no stories fdd, just saying we should chat sometime, we both probably have a lot to learn bro that is all


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

Well thats IT then!!! WaWaWaWa, Im gunna Get Baked and EAT CAKE...


Look what you did.... look what you did... sigh


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

kinetic said:


> It is. It's the scum bag who opened fire in the theatre in Colorado.


Shiiiit he did more than just open fire.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2012)

I play the tenor sax and the guitar. And I'm sad because my beautiful pipe broke the other day.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I play the tenor sax and the guitar. And I'm sad because my beautiful pipe broke the other day.
> 
> View attachment 2432426View attachment 2432427View attachment 2432435View attachment 2432434View attachment 2432433


im gonna buy a new one once i get some more money, i loved playing it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I play the tenor sax and the guitar. And I'm sad because my beautiful pipe broke the other day.
> 
> View attachment 2432426View attachment 2432427View attachment 2432435View attachment 2432434View attachment 2432433



oh my god!!!! what happened.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 5, 2012)

How many mug shots does that guy have?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> oh my god!!!! what happened.


Not sure, I thought I saw a crack developing near the bowl. Then yesterday I went to ash it, turned it over hit the back with my lighter, and the end of the bowl fell off. It's all still in perfect condition except for being in two pieces.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> View attachment 2432427


sweet...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Not sure, I thought I saw a crack developing near the bowl. Then yesterday I went to ash it, turned it over hit the back with my lighter, and the end of the bowl fell off. It's all still in perfect condition except for being in two pieces.


that's odd, and really saddening.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 5, 2012)

ya I hate broken glass


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 5, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I used to play bass clarinet  hummmmm no wonder I have the talents I do.


Hey fellow clarinet player. B flat clarinet, alto clarinet, bass clarinet and contra bass for concert band. I had my hands full. Literally. The contrabass came with it's own stand. The low notes used to rattle my bones. LOL


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 5, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Hey fellow clarinet player. B flat clarinet, alto clarinet, bass clarinet and contra bass for concert band. I had my hands full. Literally. The contrabass came with it's own stand. The low notes used to rattle my bones. LOL



Well I guess I know why God made us both who we are hehehehehe


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sweet...


does that mean there are already videos of rubbing one out in other places??? sorry Im a stickler for words and phrases and that really stuck out to me.... gave me the shivers too yeck


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> does that mean there are already videos of rubbing one out in other places??? sorry Im a stickler for words and phrases and that really stuck out to me.... gave me the shivers too yeck


nah, I don't rub one out to Bob, lol. I twist and burn one up though


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

hahaha... no in your sig. he says "*If I had a vid of me rubbing one out on my phone I'd send it to you sunni."

*the way its worded implies that he Just doesnt have any on his phone but that he has others he could send if they were on his phone... its a subconscious way that people put their sentences together to compact information.... even information they arent intentionally trying to convey.... even if Im wrong about this instance.... it happens all the time


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> hahaha... no in your sig. he says "*If I had a vid of me rubbing one out on my phone I'd send it to you sunni."
> 
> *the way its worded implies that he Just doesnt have any on his phone but that he has others he could send if they were on his phone... its a subconscious way that people put their sentences together to compact information.... even information they arent intentionally trying to convey.... even if Im wrong about this instance.... it happens all the time


oh! lol I always forget I got my sigs below me. haha


----------



## Beansly (Dec 6, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Hey fellow clarinet player. B flat clarinet, alto clarinet, bass clarinet and contra bass for concert band. I had my hands full. Literally. The contrabass came with it's own stand. The low notes used to rattle my bones. LOL


I love the sound of a contrabass clarinet. Dance of The Sugar Plum Fairies is one of my favorite christmas songs simply because of the contrabass clarinet part. [email protected] 0:19 seconds.
[video=youtube;-2IzYU1r7Rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2IzYU1r7Rc[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 6, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


You clean up real nice, FG.


----------



## jpeg666 (Dec 6, 2012)

there ya go


----------



## kinetic (Dec 6, 2012)

I just wanted to add I'm about to burn for the first time today. Shits gonna get foggy up in this piece.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 6, 2012)

I need to smoke for sure, I will be well set up again in a med state in a few months yay


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yezzir!!!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 6, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Since we're talking guitars, I will re post for new people


Is that a washburn?


----------



## slowbus (Dec 6, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Is that a washburn?



i had to look twice but now I see the guitar


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 6, 2012)

Epiphone. I do /play too many other things to invest in anything over $200 lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2012)

hey jiggie brother, sorry about that pretty pipe, i hate when that happens, love to you and mrs 

my paradise


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice pix sunnyboy...wtf is up with. That sig? That can't. Be real.


----------



## sunni (Dec 6, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Nice pix sunnyboy...wtf is up with. That sig? That can't. Be real.


its real........


----------



## slowbus (Dec 6, 2012)

sunni said:


> its real........


wow he is charming isn't he?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2012)

A real peach.
Glad my daughters are out of the dating game with that bottom feeder out there.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 6, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Epiphone. I do /play too many other things to invest in anything over $200 lol


You might check ebay, you can get some really awesome deals on guitars. I got a Spector Legend 4 bass guitar for a little over $100, they normally go for $700 or more.


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 6, 2012)

OOhh post your guitar night??

I love those Fender Super Champs, then again I haven't owned a Fender that I didn't like. I have an Orange practice amp right now and a shitty electric. I sold my Zakk and stack, looking for a new rig right now, Thinking of an ESP. They are so pretty. I've done my Les Pauls, Ibanez, Jackson, Fender.. time for something new and exciting.

I've been kind of keeping it quiet lately...


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hope dude is just ignorant n not like that in real life...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 6, 2012)

yeah I suppose I will have to get a guitar to learn to play the guitar.... man I hate money :/


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 6, 2012)

i have a few ...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 6, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeah I suppose I will have to get a guitar to learn to play the guitar.... man I hate money :/


Nope. I play the piano but I don't own one. Ask a friend if you can borrow a guitar or have them teach you, or go to a guitar shop and ask to tinker.. They let me do that. You can also get a super cheap acoustic from IKEA or something if you're desperate x

Instruments and tuition are far too expensive and it's a shame they're always accessible... So do what I did and beg, borrow or mooch until you can save up. At school I used to borrow instruments out of the store cupboard over lunch or before class.

Good luck <3


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 6, 2012)

what cant I get a semi decent acoustic for like 120-150?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;8x71Uo5VG6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x71Uo5VG6k&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 6, 2012)

Same color and everything as mine except the body on mine is beat up and I think it has a bridge from a different bass on it. The neck is straight and the electronics are good though so I'm happy.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like eBay is your best bet, as aforementioned x


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 6, 2012)

This is me while on jihad.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 6, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> what cant I get a semi decent acoustic for like 120-150?



check craigslist.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ya that's always a good place to look


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 6, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> check craigslist.


Christmas is coming... I have been a really good TLD the last couple years  .... just gotta stop somewheres and have a chat with santa, maybe if I give him some trade he will gift me early


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;pUrvhB139tQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUrvhB139tQ[/video]


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 6, 2012)

I know after I move I want a health stone piece and new bong from aqua labs  for sure !!


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just got this picture message,I had to edit it a little bit..
WIFE? SMASH? PASS??


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

How the fuck do I make it bigger?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 6, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> How the fuck do I make it bigger?


figure it out, hurry.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 6, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Just got this picture message,I had to edit it a little bit..
> WIFE? SMASH? PASS??
> View attachment 2433425


is that girl #3? damn bro, you a pimp


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

I got the UNedited version too LOL..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 6, 2012)

ohh ya, definitely smash!!


----------



## cochroach (Dec 6, 2012)

WIFEY! For sure. A chick that will do that for you is dope!


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> is that girl #3? damn bro, you a pimp


Nah this is soon to be #4,I didn't even hit yet,I met her 2 weeks ago,I think she has a boyfriend,but I'm still gonna smash tho.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> How the fuck do I make it bigger?


Her job bro.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Just got this picture message,I had to edit it a little bit..
> WIFE? SMASH? PASS??
> View attachment 2433425


I have that same pic (unedited + huge), I'm 90% sure that's Dani Daniels


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Nah this is soon to be #4,I didn't even hit yet,I met her 2 weeks ago,I think she has a boyfriend,but I'm still gonna smash tho.


You met her and she sent you that pic? 

Is it the same person?


----------



## cochroach (Dec 6, 2012)

I thought you got that text? Hahahaha


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

nah my chick is flat chested,they look alike tho.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 6, 2012)

Just did a quick Google image search, she does seem to wear glasses alot lol, questionable pic is questionable.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

I google searched her,she can get it too.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> nah my chick is flat chested,they look alike tho.


I've seen that pic on the net for a couple years, you sure that's the same one you met?

You should get her to send an updated one just to verify it


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 6, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've seen that pic on the net for a couple years, you sure that's the same one you met?
> 
> You should get her to send an updated one just to verify it


Epic bust.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've seen that pic on the net for a couple years, you sure that's the same one you met?
> 
> You should get her to send an updated one just to verify it


This chick is only 19,she's young,I would know if she was a pornstar or not,but thats not her lol..I can only wish.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Do you have a face pic?


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

Keep investigating tho lol..let me know if you come up with something.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you have a face pic?


Come on man,I'm not gonna upload that girls face just to prove a point.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 6, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Come on man,I'm not gonna upload that girls face just to prove a point.


I'm tellin' you, man, that ass shot is suspect! I just don't want you to end up on that Catfish show!

As long as it's the chick you saw in person, but damn that's a really weird coincidence if it is..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 6, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm tellin' you, man, that ass shot is suspect! I just don't want you to end up on that Catfish show!
> 
> As long as it's the chick you saw in person, but damn that's a really weird coincidence if it is..


catfish is hella funny.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm tellin' you, man, that ass shot is suspect! I just don't want you to end up on that Catfish show!
> 
> As long as it's the chick you saw in person, but damn that's a really weird coincidence if it is..


LOL..no no no,I met this girl in person,I don't do that online shit.


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 6, 2012)

but I tell you no lie,a white chick with a decent face and brunette looks damn nere the same to me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 6, 2012)

did someone post an old internet pic and try to pass it off as the girl he was "tapping"?

if so, 

another excellent catch by the RIU detective squad.


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 7, 2012)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7138/7756295480_783fbe3212_z.jpg


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 7, 2012)

^^^^ found it!! Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 7, 2012)

TigerClock said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7138/7756295480_783fbe3212_z.jpg





TigerClock said:


> ^^^^ found it!! Lol


+rep for the awesome bust.

epic.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 7, 2012)

Lmfao


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 7, 2012)

TigerClock said:


> ^^^^ found it!! Lol


Lolol damn rainman, got busted. It's cool though, I got an 11" piece.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Keep investigating tho lol..let me know if you come up with something.



Be careful what ya wish for, might just get it.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 7, 2012)

i like how every time i seen someone tell somebody to keep investigating they always fail...
fin, kaendar, kaendars sock puppet


----------



## Trolling (Dec 7, 2012)

Lmfao, pathetic liar, nice trolling tho.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 7, 2012)

_ANYWAYS_.. Fap


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 7, 2012)

Now everything rainman has said is now suspect. Foolishness.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 7, 2012)

i wonder if rainman will stick around now. this is pretty damn embarrassing.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 7, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i wonder if rainman will stick around now. this is pretty damn embarrassing.


He bailed pretty much as soon as he was busted. Dude got the fuck out quick!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 7, 2012)

poor guy. why would he do that?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 7, 2012)

If I was rainman, I'd come back and admit I'm fucking a porn star.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I have that same pic (unedited + huge), I'm 90% sure that's Dani Daniels




ahh ha ha so pathetic . .you dont got to lie to kick it rainman . .


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 7, 2012)

RIU security team to the bridge.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 7, 2012)

btw this is the girl I've been seeing.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol dude's gonna wake up to some shit to answer for!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 7, 2012)

i would rep everyone here but i just got in trouble for PMing gay anal fisting porn to a bible thumper.

[h=2]Latest Reputation Received (14780 point(s) total)[/h]
[h=2]Latest Reputation Given (Reputation Power: 0)[/h]
totally worth it though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 7, 2012)

my wife:

pic is from 20 minutes ago.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 7, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i would rep everyone here but i just got in trouble for PMing gay anal fisting porn to a bible thumper.
> 
> *Latest Reputation Received (14780 point(s) total)*
> 
> ...


Good, that dude was pissing me off.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 7, 2012)

Just had a 10sum and got all of them off TWICE


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2012)

Wait... you forgot something....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2012)

I got a cool acoustic as well. Father in law got this as a present in the 50's. He never had a son till me, so I got it as an heirloom. Beats the hell out of a watch.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know much about guitars but I have watched enough "pawn stars" to know Gibson is a good brand lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I got a cool acoustic as well. Father in law got this as a present in the 50's. He never had a son till me, so I got it as an heirloom. Beats the hell out of a watch.
> View attachment 2433519View attachment 2433520


Pushing it..


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I got a cool acoustic as well. Father in law got this as a present in the 50's. He never had a son till me, so I got it as an heirloom. Beats the hell out of a watch.
> View attachment 2433519View attachment 2433520


That's cool man, does it still play good? Looks like it's in great shape.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 7, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Just got this picture message,I had to edit it a little bit..
> WIFE? SMASH? PASS??
> View attachment 2433425


Well thats quite the vulnerable position.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I got a cool acoustic as well. Father in law got this as a present in the 50's. He never had a son till me, so I got it as an heirloom. Beats the hell out of a watch.
> View attachment 2433519View attachment 2433520


Nice, whats the model #?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## jpeg666 (Dec 7, 2012)

Isn't it a security issue to post your face if you are a grower on here?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

jpeg666 said:


> Isn't it a security issue to post your face if you are a grower on here?


Good thing I don't grow anything.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 7, 2012)

Hasn't that been said about 5000 times?

Common sense; if you want to post your face post it, if you don't want to, don't

If you are legal, there's no problem if you're not, well that's down to you and It has been said 6099090384849 times the Feds are not going to come after your small-change grow even if they had all our addresses. Stating the obvious much lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 7, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>


That's hot. Sexy curves Kuroi


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 7, 2012)

That's total queef position. Trust me. I know these things.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 7, 2012)

Ouch!! talk about an epic bust


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ouch!! talk about an epic bust


Waiting for sophmoric joke pic of woman with huge breasts. cn must be busy...


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 7, 2012)

Who wants a blow job?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 7, 2012)

http://merced.craigslist.org/msg/3456953381.html

I really dont know much about guitars... what do you think of that one ^^^


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2012)

married to morgan fairchild too, yeah that's the ticket 
[video=youtube;pkYNBwCEeH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkYNBwCEeH4[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> http://merced.craigslist.org/msg/3456953381.html
> 
> I really dont know much about guitars... what do you think of that one ^^^


Overpriced by about $50. Girl that's selling looks like she has huge cans by the reflection on that first pic though.
You can get the same thing on Amazon for $85 that's not a classical guitar. Classical guitars usually have a wider fingerboard but use nylon strings.


----------



## obijohn (Dec 7, 2012)

Good lord...those two videos posted a few pages back of the chicks rocking Metallica and Ozzy are awesome!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 7, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> http://merced.craigslist.org/msg/3456953381.html
> 
> I really dont know much about guitars... what do you think of that one ^^^


My suggestion would be to go out and pick one up and play it...I know brand name guitars the sound like shit and dime store no names with amazing tone.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> That's cool man, does it still play good? Looks like it's in great shape.


Still plays pretty much perfect. I guess another relative (who thought they might get their hands on it years before I entered the picture) put a couple hundred into it, so it was serviced up real nice, new hardware and such.



kinetic said:


> Nice, whats the model #?


Uh.... well it's my 4th guitar, so I'm really not sure you know.... maybe you could do some investigating on it, let me know what you find.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 7, 2012)

If its from the 50's it could be a LG1 sunburst or LG2 just based on the colour, but needless to say...you got one great guitar.....approx value $1,500-$2,000 maybe more.


----------



## tjsap24 (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;nY7GnAq6Znw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY7GnAq6Znw[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Uh.... well it's my 4th guitar, so I'm really not sure you know.... maybe you could do some investigating on it, let me know what you find.


The pickgaurd with the point towards the upper bout and the 20th fret addition leads me to believe its a 1955 J-45. Also it looks like it's ladder braced on the inside from the brace inside the soundhole that's visable. Is the bridge adjustable? I see two additional pegs on the bridge on either side of the string pegs. If so then it's a 1955 J-45ADJ.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 7, 2012)

Man I need glasses...missed those kinetic, nice catch


----------



## tjsap24 (Dec 7, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> hey jiggie brother, sorry about that pretty pipe, i hate when that happens, love to you and mrs
> View attachment 2433362View attachment 2433363View attachment 2433364View attachment 2433365
> my paradise


Gotta be Fla.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2012)

I almost had a heart attack this morning. Went to check the guitars info, got to the attic and couldn't see the thing. I searched around a little thinking, how the fuck could I be missing it. No one would have broken in to the house, stolen only my one acoustic in the attic and leave without a trace... I don't think? Asked wife, she says, it should be up there.

Then I remembered I left it at a friends house when I went on vacation over the summer. I'll check out what type it is when I get it back.

(lol... i swear it's my guitar hahahaha)

EDIT: those white dots on the bridge are just pearl inlays for decoration.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 7, 2012)

Happy Holidays guys!!

Damn, missed page 420!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Waiting for sophmoric joke pic of woman with huge breasts. cn must be busy...


... too busy laughing and wiping keyboard. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2012)

But in the spirit of the thing ... I totally took these to bed with me. cn


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 7, 2012)

jpeg666 said:


> Isn't it a security issue to post your face if you are a grower on here?


think about this logically, I've wanted say as much for awhile, I could be wrong but simple logic dictates I'm not.
people fret about posting pictures exposing their faces, fact is we are on the World Wide Web, which means each and everyone of us is using their I.P. address to log on, that I.P. address is linked directly to you or your house.whether that be a mobile,that too uses an I.P. address which will be registered to the contracted person, the only way out is a pay as you go mobile with Internet access. Though again,if big brother really wanted to they could track you to a fairly small area just by the cell towers in use.
So in my opinion not posting a picture revealing your face is moot! If they want you! They already have you! Pictures or not. 
K.K.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

tor anyone?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 7, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Overpriced by about $50. Girl that's selling looks like she has huge cans by the reflection on that first pic though.
> You can get the same thing on Amazon for $85 that's not a classical guitar. Classical guitars usually have a wider fingerboard but use nylon strings.


i bought a 100 dollar jasmin by takamine last year so i had a guitar to beat around with me.. shoe lace strap always in my car guitar lol, actually an awesome guitar.. good action and plays great.. 100 bucks guitar center


----------



## srh88 (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Jasmine-by-Takamine-S35-Acoustic-Guitar-101114072-i1148991.gc 
check it out, its only 67 bucks now haha




(*Based on*  54 reviews)


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

is rainman ever coming back?


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll be waiting...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> is rainman ever coming back?


With his girlfriends and buddy Ludacris ?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh guys, last nights bust was hilarious! I honestly don't see rainman coming back anytime soon. Dude is as full of shit as budsmoker87.

And if/when he comes back, it will be with some hilariously contrived story, that will be total bullshit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2012)

His profile says his last activity was shortly after he got tagged last night.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 7, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> This is me while on jihad.



thats the first funny picture/caption I have EVER seen


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 7, 2012)

just checking in to see if rainman came back.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey !! I doubt it but let's not be too surprised if we see a guest appearance from Kaender.


----------



## jpeg666 (Dec 7, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Hasn't that been said about 5000 times?
> 
> Common sense; if you want to post your face post it, if you don't want to, don't
> 
> If you are legal, there's no problem if you're not, well that's down to you and It has been said 6099090384849 times the Feds are not going to come after your small-change grow even if they had all our addresses. Stating the obvious much lol


why you gotta be so blunt.....what did I do......besides*EDIT* ask a question with an obvious answer!!!!!!


----------



## jpeg666 (Dec 7, 2012)

hehehehe "BLUNT" hehehehe


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 7, 2012)

I've had a lot of accoustics and played even more.. I'm totally in love with my Taylor and would marry it if I could lol. 

Junk, shitty sounding guitars can really ruin it for ya.. But when you pick up that "ONE" everything just flows.. I love it.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Riu will always sort out the real ones from the fake ones, just sayin!


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Riu will always sort out the real ones from the fake ones, just sayin!


they want do shit


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Exactly, I can pretty much tell the ones that keep asking for pussy shots are no good haha


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

you know how it goes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2012)

Good to see you tonite bro.
Things good I hope.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes for sure hehe, funny thing is I call them out on it, then they act all mad at me and act they actually care about me or something lmfao whatever dude deuces, no more pics for him !!!


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm to fucked up to follow... Did rainman come back?


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good to see you tonite bro.
> Things good I hope.


fuck you a mod now............thanks bro


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Trolling (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't think he ever will, checked his last posts and doesn't seem to have been back sense. Dunno if he was just trolling or truley embarrassed, either way, funny shit lol.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

TigerClock said:


> I'm to fucked up to follow... Did rainman come back?


nope, I haven't seen him at all


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> fuck you a mod now............thanks bro


Snuck in under the radar.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Exactly, I can pretty much tell the ones that keep asking for pussy shots are no good haha


im sure not as much no good, but pathetic and weak


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

rainman. Come back.....would take huge balls to come back but the worst is over...just curious why you tried that ...too funny tho.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

Kona u sending beaver shots? Lmaooooo


----------



## Silicity (Dec 7, 2012)

what happened to rainman?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2012)

Silicity said:


> what happened to rainman?


Self destruct.
One of his cuties was a farmed "net" picture.
Huge bust - both hers and his !


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Kona u sending beaver shots? Lmaooooo


I made the mistake before, but not any more hahahahaha and trust me all I heard from this guy was beggin for more and a bunch of other bs, so not worth it


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I made the mistake before, but not any more hahahahaha and trust me all I heard from this guy was beggin for more and a bunch of other bs, so not worth it


dont send that shit to guys


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I made the mistake before, but not any more hahahahaha and trust me all I heard from this guy was beggin for more and a bunch of other bs, so not worth it


there is a combo of words... and a set price.. that would make u drop them panties.. lol.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

Silicity said:


> what happened to rainman?


got caught in a storm....


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> dont send that shit to guys


Oh I know I have learned my lesson for sure, I don't need anymore issues with um stalkers as some friends have told me lol, but for real especially you Dsb know all the drama that has gone on hahaha


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> there is a combo of words... and a set price.. that would make u drop them panties.. lol.....


Naw I know most the words are fake and I can make my own money, but thanks


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol....rainman was sweating u for. Beav. Shots?...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Naw I know most the words are fake and I can make my own money, but thanks


whaaaaat wha do u mean.... i wouldnt lie to you... your a woman... and i dont li.. lmmfao


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm still surprised the amount of wang, and beaver pics that get passed around.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Lol....rainman was sweating u for. Beav. Shots?...


Haha no not rainman lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I'm still surprised the amount of wang, and beaver pics that get passed around.


me too, only a select few have actually seen anything, more have seen face pics, but even then I barely send those !


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Haha no not rainman lol


it was drgreenhor then huh? he always stuck me has kind of a crazy ass creep.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

So many weirdos. N phonies on the net what is the point....but who is goin to take a pass on a beav shot.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> me too, only a select few have actually seen anything, more have seen face pics, but even then I barely send those !


just take a picture of ur body not ur face right.. but fully/partially clothed... and mainly of ur ass... lets see what u workin with?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> whaaaaat wha do u mean.... i wouldnt lie to you... your a woman... and i dont li.. lmmfao


Ya you are funny I seem the way you talk, I know you would say anything to get what you wanted, guys think the are players, but guess what, welcome to the game player and nice to meet you I am the coach


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> me too, only a select few have actually seen anything, more have seen face pics, but even then I barely send those !


I wanna see a face pic.. It's be nice to put a face to all these likes lmao..


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> it was drgreenhor then huh? he always stuck me has kind of a crazy ass creep.


Wow I figured most of you would know, but nope not him either, he is cool lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Ya you are funny I seem the way you talk, I know you would say anything to get what you wanted, guys think the are players, but guess what, welcome to the game player and nice to meet you I am the coach


u gonna take a picture of ur ass or what? COACH... lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I'm still surprised the amount of wang, and beaver pics that get passed around.


ya that is weird . . . . 


way to many wang shots here
https://www.google.com/search?q=wang&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=tUY&tbo=d&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=E8nCUKG8JOWEjAKYjYGYAw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1600&bih=798


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> me too, only a select few have actually seen anything, more have seen face pics, but even then I barely send those !


I wanna see a face pic


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow I figured most of you would know, but nope not him either, he is cool lol


yea he is.... i just like to fuck with him..


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey coach lets hit the showers


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I wanna see a face pic


she already said no..


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u gonna take a picture of ur ass or what? COACH... lol


I thought for sure you were gonna roll with _&#8203;put me in coach._


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow I figured most of you would know, but nope not him either, he is cool lol



Uncle Buck eh?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

I only publicly posted one pic of my skirt prob a few pages back, that's the most anyone is getting on the open web


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya that is weird . . . .
> 
> 
> way to many wang shots here
> https://www.google.com/search?q=wang&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=tUY&tbo=d&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=E8nCUKG8JOWEjAKYjYGYAw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1600&bih=798


I'm not opening that! lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Hey coach lets hit the showers


ok son good game today


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

she better not show yall shit.................


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Uncle Buck eh?


Hell no, never ub, he went after rainbow anyways hahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I only publicly posted one pic of my skirt prob a few pages back, that's the most anyone is getting on the open web


i see ur prolly fat then and uncomfortable with ur body and what we will think of u...


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I only publicly posted one pic of my skirt prob a few pages back, that's the most anyone is getting on the open web


{meanwhile theexpress feverishly retreats back through the thread.}


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

I asked unlucky for a crotch shot and all I got was pic of a dick.


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hell no, never ub, he went after rainbow anyways hahahahaha


and rainbow is a fake


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lemme know if it is worth backtracking for express


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

kinetic said:


> {meanwhile theexpress feverishly retreats back through the thread.}


actually no... im not going to search threw pages of bullshit for that.... i know what kind of stupid shit is said in this thread and in what amounts cuzz im responsible for a nice chunk of it lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Lemme know if it is worth backtracking for express


yes it was it was abut 1-10 pages back make sure u look at everything or u will miss her pic.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I asked unlucky for a crotch shot and all I got was pic of a dick.





theexpress said:


> i see ur prolly fat then and uncomfortable with ur body and what we will think of u...



Hehehe nope, actually I am so confident I don't need the opinion of other people I don't know to to tell they like it to help boost my ego, I actually have someone you love to fuck with as a Facebook friend, I am sexy and I know it


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol....got to take your word for it....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe nope, actually I am so confident I don't need the opinion of other people I don't know to to tell they like it to help boost my ego, I actually have someone you love to fuck with as a Facebook friend, I am sexy and I know it


yeah i know who ur talking about but i think its best someone like me avoid any real world contact with that person i think we both thinking of for ovious reasons on both sides.. so wha it boils down to is LEMME SEE THAT BOOTY CLAP SHWATY!!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe nope, actually I am so confident I don't need the opinion of other people I don't know to to tell they like it to help boost my ego, I actually have someone you love to fuck with as a Facebook friend, I am sexy and I know it


Where's my quote fit in with that? lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Lol....got to take your word for it....


i bet she is thick as hell im just messin with her....


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

ah fuck, I'm officially on here waaaay too much now. Welcome to my 1000th post.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Where's my quote fit in with that? lol



Sorry yours being in there was an accident, but I def don't have a dick hehee


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2012)

its ok i have 10000 rep points somehow . . others are on here more


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thinking kona is a hippy...from norcal or wash St....skinny..grunge looking..not thick...could be wrong


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

[h=2]Latest Reputation Received (23808 point(s) total)[/h]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 7, 2012)

How old are you Kona?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Sorry yours being in there was an accident, but I def don't have a dick hehee


I never asked, I'm not really apart of the sub culture here that is the world of p.m's. Except the dude that used to tell me to stay away from uncle ben and not be his friend anymore. That guy is polarizing lol.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am just a good girl, that's sick of being taken advantage of, so now not much gets past me lol


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I never asked, I'm not really apart of the sub culture here that is the world of p.m's. Except the dude that used to tell me to stay away from uncle ben and not be his friend anymore. That guy is polarizing lol.


uncle buck is the fuck


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How old are you Kona?



31  .............


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2012)

i turn 30 sunday . . .


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> 31  .............


You must keep your boyfriend busy. That's the perfect age to date a woman if a guy has high sex drive.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i turn 30 sunday . . .


Don't do it!!!


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> 31  .............



Aww hell perfect!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> *Latest Reputation Received (23808 point(s) total)*


damn ur close has hell to me...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2012)

as of sunday i cant trust myself
[video=youtube;Zo4Y0TxW41g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo4Y0TxW41g[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I am just a good girl, that's sick of being taken advantage of, so now not much gets past me lol


i dont care what u say... u have some freak in u or u wouldnt own dildoes and shit like that... you will get down when the alcohal and lines of yay coe out.. no matter how much u deny it on here u and i both know whats good.


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> as of sunday i cant trust myself


dont trust no one


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

kinetic said:


> You must keep your boyfriend busy. That's the perfect age to date a woman if a guy has high sex drive.


Well I guess I am lucky to be single lol, but I have been celibate for 5 months now, yes my ex and I got along great, we are still good friends


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i dont care what u say... u have some freak in u or u wouldnt own dildoes and shit like that... you will get down when the alcohal and lines of yay coe out.. no matter how much u deny it on here u and i both know whats good.


how do you know what she owns


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> as of sunday i cant trust myself


30's not bad, right around 35 is when you start to notice the difference. Small aches and pains, maybe a disinterest in certain things enjoyed by the folly of youth. Not shaving for months on end or getting your hair cut after you get laid off....oh wait that's just me.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> how do you know what she owns


cuzz she took a picture of it and da batteries that go in it


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> cuzz she took a picture of it and da batteries that go in it


or we can just call it an educated guess whichever works for me


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol 
Kona....nice....u are cute....thanx....not what I imagined.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2012)

or maybe its more like
[video=youtube;0MUXDpYR6YE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MUXDpYR6YE[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Lol
> Kona....nice....u are cute....thanx....not what I imagined.


dem gingers


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hahaha I am not denying I like sex and stuff, I am just waiting for the right guy again, I don't drink anymore and I don't do the other stuff, just smoke when I can, so I know I can get it I I want, but I don't want it, the only thing I still have from that photo is the skirt


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

Strawberry blonde?..... thought for sure u was hippy for some reason


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahaha I am not denying I like sex and stuff, I am just waiting for the right guy again, I don't drink anymore and I don't do the other stuff, just smoke when I can, so I know I can get it I I want, but I don't want it, the only thing I still have from that photo is the skirt


we all love sex girl......but joey got this shit started.......................


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like u have great rack


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> as of sunday i cant trust myself





kinetic said:


> 30's not bad, right around 35 is when you start to notice the difference. Small aches and pains, maybe a disinterest in certain things enjoyed by the folly of youth. Not shaving for months on end or getting your hair cut after you get laid off....oh wait that's just me.


But no matter what, NEVER trust a fart !


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Looks like u have great rack


Thanks  .............


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Thanks  .............


are you passing out pics again? i thought you learned your lesson. shame on you.


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

Were suppost to help each other here......


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> Were suppost to help each other here......


well you gave me advice when I first joined so mission accomplished.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Thinking kona is a hippy...from norcal or wash St....skinny..grunge looking..not thick...could be wrong



Hehe probably cause I act like a hippy


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehe probably cause I act like a hippy


So you're a girly girl. You dug the atmosphere but believed in regular showers, razors and deodorants.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> are you passing out pics again? i thought you learned your lesson. shame on you.


It is only of my face, nothing dirty at all, only can see a little o my boobs, I have been on this site forever and it is a pic thread, I just don't want to post them on the actual thread, I don't want to happen with Joey to even happen again, I can't risk that, just face pics I swear !!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol nice, good girl


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> It is only of my face, nothing dirty at all, only can see a little o my boobs, I have been on this site forever and it is a pic thread, I just don't want to post them on the actual thread, I don't want to happen with Joey to even happen again, I can't risk that, just face pics I swear !!


joey was a weirdo. he made 10 min long videos about me and posted them on youtube. he was scarey.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok are you guys seeing something im not ?
I see no pictures of you konagirl


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> It is only of my face, nothing dirty at all, only can see a little o my boobs, I have been on this site forever and it is a pic thread, I just don't want to post them on the actual thread, I don't want to happen with Joey to even happen again, I can't risk that, just face pics I swear !!


just be safe........


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> joey was a weirdo. he made 10 min long videos about me and posted them on youtube. he was scarey.


Like stalker videos? Or hate videos? Or put your info out there type shit?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 7, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Ok are you guys seeing something im not ?
> I see no pictures of you konagirl


Same here


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> joey was a weirdo. he made 10 min long videos about me and posted them on youtube. he was scarey.


yes i watched his videos......he thought he was to smart far us.....i loved that washin machine video fdd


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Same here


"There is no spoon"


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 7, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Ok are you guys seeing something im not ?
> I see no pictures of you konagirl


Me either. Shit i still never put a pic up here...I might do that later after I get off work. When you all are logged off and won't see my pic


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> yes i watched his videos......he thought he was to smart far us.....i loved that washin machine video fdd


He wasn't too smart for me took him and his whole clan down, he was creepy and dumb!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Like stalker videos? Or hate videos? Or put your info out there type shit?


hate videos. with pages of notes that he read off of while he raged. something along the lines of "... and then in the thread titled how to grow weed, in post #34, fdd says 'you suck', then goes on to explain how to use a small pot and cat shit for nutes..." he would go on and on and on. his 6 year old walks into the shot at one point and he shoves her out of the way. "move honey, i'm trying to do something here." it was all really sad.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> yes i watched his videos......he thought he was to smart far us.....i loved that washin machine video fdd


i had to delete that one after all that happened. i left most the others up though.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

He made one about me too, and them tried to have everyone sign a petition to have me banned that totally got overturned all cause he got made that one night and found out I was talking to the Kaptain hahahahaha so pathetic, he wanted me to move with him, yeah right never !


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 7, 2012)

I wish I had the power to delete things hahaha


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

wow. &#8203;.................


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I wish I had the power to delete things hahaha


we have to live and learn.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I wish I had the power to delete things hahaha


it was a youtube video. if you have a youtube account you have the power to delete your own videos. 

i have no powers here.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no powers here.


Man you can still find people whining about when you did, here and abroad on occasion.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Man you can still find people whining about when you did, here and abroad on occasion.


it was quite the reign of terror.


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> it was quite the reign of terror.


you did what had to be done....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 7, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i had to delete that one after all that happened. i left most the others up though.


it's burned into my memory, one day i will talk the mrs into letting me have my own washing machine


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 8, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> it was a youtube video. if you have a youtube account you have the power to delete your own videos.
> 
> i have no powers here.


haha wow, we will prob see that nuthouse on the news one day ranting and raving about someone else lmfao


----------



## Urca (Dec 8, 2012)

fdd was great when he had the power... the forum was very different. I enjoyed it alot more. 
Some of the asshats they made into mods were highly disappointing


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 8, 2012)

This is me wearing my rape kit.


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

Urca said:


> fdd was great when he had the power... the forum was very different. I enjoyed it alot more.
> *Some of the asshats they made into mods were highly disappointing*



well we all know you ment me by that


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Urca (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> well we all know you ment me by that


actually, no. 
you are a good mod. 
despite my personal feelings. There are others


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2012)

Urca said:


> actually, no.
> you are a good mod.
> despite my personal feelings. There are others


That was anticlimactic...neither confrontational, nor derogative...I expected more from you, Urca...


----------



## Urca (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, I am surprised she assumed I meant her. 
She does a decent job as a mod, despite our personal feelings for each other. 
There are other ones, though, that make me wanna reach through the internet and choke them


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

Urca said:


> Well, I am surprised she assumed I meant her.
> She does a decent job as a mod, despite our personal feelings for each other.
> There are other ones, though, that make me wanna reach through the internet and choke them


i was just bugging you  jeez


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2012)

Daaaayum Urca! YOU GONNA TAKE THAT?!?!!


----------



## Urca (Dec 8, 2012)

lol ok then. 
What can I say, I am pretty wary when things aren't clearly playful or well intentioned. 
Because thats how threads implode around here


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2012)

Watch out Sunni! I think she's got a knife...take this baseball bat...


----------



## Urca (Dec 8, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Daaaayum Urca! YOU GONNA TAKE THAT?!?!!


lol i texted you... and quit instigating!


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

Urca said:


> lol i texted you... and quit instigating!



you give your number out to guys on this board?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2012)

But but...we were all ready for a cat fight... 

Didn't you see the pic FDD posted? That's the cue to throw down the gloves and start scrapping!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> you give your number out to guys on this board?


Actually, I gave her my iPod textfree number.


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

lets go urca its time to start scrappin View attachment 2435053


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 8, 2012)

here's my number:

772 257 4501

call me


----------



## Urca (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> you give your number out to guys on this board?


well its not quite like that, but lol I mean, some girls on here have met up and fucked someone they met. I am just talking to a good friend


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I'd need a whole roll of dimes for that. cn


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

Urca said:


> well its not quite like that, but lol I mean, some girls on here have met up and fucked someone they met. I am just talking to a good friend


WHO? Let us in on the secret fur burger thrower...lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2012)

Urca said:


> well its not quite like that, but lol I mean, some girls on here have met up and fucked someone they met. I am just talking to a good friend


LOL...you're not helping the situation...haha


----------



## Urca (Dec 8, 2012)

lol its not a secret. most people know around here. there were threads off of it


----------



## Urca (Dec 8, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> LOL...you're not helping the situation...haha



lol ok Ill shut up


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

Damn!! I was just sharpening my claws!!


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 8, 2012)

This is me with my daughter in law, thought it was about time you saw I don't look like an old granny! And besides I've just figured how to post pics.


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 8, 2012)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2435061This is me with my daughter in law, thought it was about time you saw I don't look like an old granny! And besides I've just figured how to post pics.


I'm the blonde one incase your wandering.


----------



## april (Dec 8, 2012)

Penthouse suite, bottle of champagne paired with some chocolate covered strawberries, great sex , great weed/hash and new friends.
Ya i've had some fun with a few members..... Life is about living, not judging others because we envy the fun they have..... stop complaining about what others are doing and live ur own life, geez some people.....


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hehe I love this site


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Granny weed said:


> I'm the blonde one incase your wandering.


 cn ..


----------



## april (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Damn!! I was just sharpening my claws!!




Have u ever used a glass nail file? I just got one, luv it !!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 8, 2012)

april said:


> Penthouse suite, bottle of champagne paired with some chocolate covered strawberries, great sex , great weed/hash and new friends.


Sounds like rainman


----------



## april (Dec 8, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehe I love this site


No the site luvs u


----------



## kinetic (Dec 8, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Sounds like rainman


he ever come back?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Sounds like rainman


It's just the sprinklers ... cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 8, 2012)

Granny weed said:


> I'm the blonde one incase your wandering.


are you interested in younger men? your asspic gets mine.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello Ladies!! How are we this evening? Looks like we're all online! Hope u had a nice Saturday shopping and what not. I was stuck indoors cleaning. The amnesia haze will reward me for the rest of the night. 

Btw - those that matter don't mind and those that mind don't matter ! Innit!!??


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 8, 2012)

Damn Granny I would definetly drink that prune juice


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

Urca said:


> well its not quite like that, but lol I mean, some girls on here have met up and fucked someone they met. I am just talking to a good friend


Sunni is trying to get into Demonic's pants and it's no secret.. Im cheering for you!



kenny ken 77 said:


> WHO? Let us in on the secret fur burger thrower...lol.


Er... Me


----------



## april (Dec 8, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Sounds like rainman


It was not


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

april said:


> Have u ever used a glass nail file? I just got one, luv it !!


Yeah, they're really good, just don't drop it from a height. I get on well with my cat so sometimes I just use his scratch post if I can't find mine.


----------



## Urca (Dec 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Sunni is trying to get into Demonic's pants and it's no secret.. Im cheering for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Er... Me


empty your inbox my friend


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Sunni is *trying *to get into Demonic's pants and it's no secret.. Im cheering for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Er... Me




lol theres no trying involved anymore.


----------



## Urca (Dec 8, 2012)

lol hey she shoots she scores


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> lol theres no trying involved anymore.


High 5! U go gal !


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Damn Granny I would definetly drink that prune juice


EEEW!!! Drop me out!!!
Please!!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Sunni is trying to get into Demonic's pants and it's no secret.. Im cheering for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Er... Me


really? That was orca whales definition?
he's your bloke!!! 
Derr! Strike out orca!
you may have met here, it's not like here is Fuckbook, we nearly know what we each look like FFS!


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

Urca said:


> lol hey she shoots she scores





lahadaextranjera said:


> High 5! U go gal !


i didnt mean literally but if i wanted to go fly or drive 7 hours , i could.


----------



## Urca (Dec 8, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> really? That was orca whales definition?
> he's your bloke!!!
> Derr! Strike out orca!


wait what?
learn some english and try again. 
I wasnt talking about kuroi either. 
jesus.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

SUNNI! Between now and the last time we spoke? Shit, wow... Err.. Well done for going for it and getting what you wanted! x

EDIT: You're just going to give up? It takes me 5 hours to get to Tip Top, if you really want it, suck it up and buy that ticket! I say that out of love.

Kenny, sweetheart, I don't think you have any idea what's going on here. Dot jump on the hurt Urca bandwagon when you don't know everything x


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 8, 2012)

can i interest any of you fine ladies in an exchange of asspics?


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> really? That was orca whales definition?
> he's your bloke!!!
> Derr! Strike out orca!
> you may have met here, it's not like here is Fuckbook, we nearly know what we each look like FFS!


*barely* stupid iPad,sorry!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> i didnt mean literally but if i wanted to go fly or drive 7 hours , i could.


Yeah but ur on Skype too and we know how that video call button works don't we?


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah but ur on Skype too and we know how that video call button works don't we?



HAHA  caught me


----------



## kinetic (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> i didnt mean literally but if i wanted to go fly or drive 7 hours , i could.


Sounds like something the guy should do anyway


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 8, 2012)

i do a mean goatse show on skype


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i do a mean goatse show on skype


dick pix or gtfo kthanxbai.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 8, 2012)

Urca said:


> wait what?
> learn some english and try again.
> I wasnt talking about kuroi either.
> jesus.


He's not American.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> can i interest any of you fine ladies in an exchange of asspics?


This is why we leave our inboxes full.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> dick pix or gtfo kthanxbai.


they took my messaging away for sending gay anal fisting porn to a bible thumping fellow. shall i post them up for all to see?


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> This is why we leave our inboxes full.


yeah no shit except i cant due to being a mod.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

1) Why does it seem so weird Kenny? How do you think I met Tip Top?

2) Sunni... You'd be doing those boobs and beautiful face a disservice if you didn't get on Skype and give him a preview of what's to come lol

3) Buck... I already got your ass on my hard drive for blackmail material lol


----------



## april (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> This is why we leave our inboxes full.


My mod box holds way to many  
It's never full, I wonder how many junk pics fit in a mod box? I smell a challenge, ok people pants off, cells out and please lets be creative


----------



## kinetic (Dec 8, 2012)

april said:


> My mod box holds way to many
> It's never full, I wonder how many junk pics fit in a mod box? I smell a challenge, ok people pants off, cells out and please lets be creative


Like puppetry of penis were you wrap it around your wrist and ask what time it is?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

Kuroi- can u upload pics on to posts with photo bucket from an i-phone? 

Sorry guys, we have to leave our inboxes full for security reasons.


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

april said:


> My mod box holds way to many
> It's never full, I wonder how many junk pics fit in a mod box? I smell a challenge, ok people pants off, cells out and please lets be creative



and send them to sunni too


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

kinetic said:


> He's not American.


No! I'm from the motherland!
not my English at fault,it's my American iPad assuming I want a certain word and me not checking,trying to type to quick without really looking.
laming cheek!...lol!


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

View attachment 2435073

heres a fucking post to like (you know who )


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> No! I'm from the motherland!
> not my English at fault,it's my American iPad assuming I want a certain word and me not checking,trying to type to quick without really looking.
> laming cheek!...lol!


*again* LOL!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> and send them to sunni too


Yeah good idea Sunni. We'll pretend we want them separately so they don't know we're all sharing them !!


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah good idea Sunni. We'll pretend we want them separately so they don't know we're all sharing them !!


damn straight.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2012)

Granny weed said:


> I'm the blonde one incase your wandering.


You are cute, but in case you're wondering, I'm not wandering.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2435073
> 
> heres a fucking post to like (you know who )


yes,a very cute picture honey!
my like sign has vanished though


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> and send them to sunni too


And then her inbox went crazy


----------



## D3monic (Dec 8, 2012)

I dunno... My inbox has been pretty full since my ass pic. Not sure I can handle any more popularity 

all I got to say is sunni is fucking fine as hell !


----------



## april (Dec 8, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Like puppetry of penis were you wrap it around your wrist and ask what time it is?


That I would luv a pic of.... wait do u have skinny or thick wrists? Is a sharpie involved? 

P.S Glitter will earn u bonus points !!!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 8, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You are cute, but in case you're wondering, I'm not wandering.


Maybe she did mean "out wandering"


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> yes,a very cute picture honey!
> my like sign has vanished though


Wow ! You wore out the 'like' button?


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> 1) Why does it seem so weird Kenny? How do you think I met Tip Top?
> 
> 2) Sunni... You'd be doing those boobs and beautiful face a disservice if you didn't get on Skype and give him a preview of what's to come lol
> 
> 3) Buck... I already got your ass on my hard drive for blackmail material lol


Weird? Lost!


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 8, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I dunno... My inbox has been pretty full since my ass pic. Not sure I can handle any more popularity
> 
> all I got to say is sunni is fucking fine as hell !



Shit still haunts me when I close my eyes at night ...so not cool .


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow ! You wore out the 'like' button?


Honestly! I haven't used it more than twice...lol.
it seems I can like yours,just not that...??
it doesn't seem to be there for kush's last post either????


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Weird? Lost!



Nah bruv, you're just new to RIU


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

View attachment 2435075View attachment 2435076 i had to crop it cause one person is on this site most likely doesnt want his photos on here haha the first photo im completely bombed and look horrible hahah 20th birthdday


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2435075View attachment 2435076 i had to crop it cause one person is on this site most likely doesnt want his photos on here haha the first photo im completely bombed and look horrible hahah 20th birthdday


funny:in my opinion you look more,'away with the fairies' in the cowboy hat picture.


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> funny:in my opinion you look more,'away with the fairies' in the cowboy hat picture.


oh granted i was horrible smashed in both but the first one i can just tell by like my eyes ...my 20th year wasnt a good one that hair color is horrible, i look like a giant mess, eh if you cant post your ugliest photos on here then i guess youre hiding


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> oh granted i was horrible smashed in both but the first one i can just tell by like my eyes ...my 20th year wasnt a good one that hair color is horrible, i look like a giant mess, eh if you cant post your ugliest photos on here then i guess youre hiding


I already posted all the pics anybody has of me, we're not that sort of family, I and my bro hate having pics taken.
the ones I posted are all I have,no old school pics on the walls round my mums,nothing.
sorry can't oblige.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Kuroi- can u upload pics on to posts with photo bucket from an i-phone?
> 
> Sorry guys, we have to leave our inboxes full for security reasons.


Yes you can. I have only ever used Photobucket to post here. One button to upload one button to copy the link. If you have an iPhone you can text me free, btw 



kenny ken 77 said:


> No! I'm from the motherland!
> not my English at fault,it's my American iPad assuming I want a certain word and me not checking,trying to type to quick without really looking.
> laming cheek!...lol!


No excuses lol. I post via iPhone/iPad 



kenny ken 77 said:


> yes,a very cute picture honey!
> my like sign has vanished though


Refresh the page x



sunni said:


> oh granted i was horrible smashed in both but the first one i can just tell by like my eyes ...my 20th year wasnt a good one that hair color is horrible, i look like a giant mess, eh if you cant post your ugliest photos on here then i guess youre hiding


No pic of you is ugly :3 But you are right, which is why I posted a pic of myself with no makeup and all my hair tied back x


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Yes you can. I have only ever used Photobucket to post here. One button to upload one button to copy the link. If you have an iPhone you can text me free, btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you also directed me to photobucket,being a computer retard I couldn't get the jist of it, I signed up,all of that,uploaded pics,I just could get R.I.U. To attach the files... Argh!
i got my old dear to try on her laptop, eventually I had to e-mail pics and she attached to my post.
i'm sure lahada will find it easier as did you Hun.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> you also directed me to photobucket,being a computer retard I couldn't get the jist of it, I signed up,all of that,uploaded pics,I just could get R.I.U. To attach the files... Argh!
> i got my old dear to try on her laptop, eventually I had to e-mail pics and she attached to my post.
> i'm sure lahada will find it easier as did you Hun.


Oh, kuroi, how do you page refresh on an iPad?
i have to load the previous page then come back,a pain in the arse!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

The browser (Safari) should be exactly the same as on a computer. Hang on let me take a screenshot of my iPad and upload it. I actually already did a Photobucket tutorial. Honestly, it's not thy complicated hun XD


----------



## Silicity (Dec 8, 2012)

tinypic.com is very easy to use, 2 clicks and done.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> you also directed me to photobucket,being a computer retard I couldn't get the jist of it, I signed up,all of that,uploaded pics,I just could get R.I.U. To attach the files... Argh!
> i got my old dear to try on her laptop, eventually I had to e-mail pics and she attached to my post.
> i'm sure lahada will find it easier as did you Hun.


Plenty of threads on this too lol



[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]I think I already posted about photobucket, but I like you so I'm going to make a tutorial using Photobucket on my iPhone x This was a huge mindfuck with the screenshots

You might want to resize as the iPhone's default image size is kinda big. There are many resizing apps, or simply crop. You might want to also make sure Location Services were turned off at the time the picture was taken. Alternatively, take a screenshot of it with this function turned off to remove the cyber trail, you paranoid fuckers.

Step 1: Download Photobucket app







Step 2: Click on the Upload Media tab







Step 3: Select which photo you want from your camera roll



















Step 4: Click on the My Albums tab









Step 5: Click on the 'i' tab on the far right for links (this was a mindfuck as the screenshot was identical to what I was demonstrating XP)







Clicking on the BBCode (IMG) tagged URL will automatically copy it for you







Final step: Pastey Pastey. But you've seen enough of my face already...[/FONT]​
​


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Oh, kuroi, how do you page refresh on an iPad?
> i have to load the previous page then come back,a pain in the arse!


I took this screenshot and uploaded it with Photobucket 







Click that^


----------



## Silicity (Dec 8, 2012)

my galaxy tablet is pretty simple to use compared to an ipad, i recommend them any day over ios becajse you cant take full advantage of apple products if you only have just 1.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

I had an iPhone first and never experienced any limitations.

IPad is super easy and intuitive.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I took this screenshot and uploaded it with Photobucket
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG !! You little show off!! Where do we sign up ? Maybe a Kuroi smart phone / upload help thread !


----------



## kinetic (Dec 8, 2012)

+1 internets for kuroi for inclucing a pic in the massive screenshot post of hers.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

All you guys have to do is look for the little tabs and read everything or

This is my favourite line...

USE THE SEARCH!

There are dozens of 'How do I upload this on photobucket?' threads, an FAQ and if you do not know, ask google!!!! This generation may have grown up with technology but smartphones were still new when I was a child; I grew up with my head in textbooks...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

Adorable!!!!!!!! Amd your apartment is usually full of hot girls you say? Well, maybe there will be time for me to come before I start the second semester at school!! X3


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

Omg Kuroi! Ur gr8 m8!! I'll be uploading loads now! My Minky is doing well. He's started to try to puff though. Prob looking for a blowback in that picture! Well, u would wouldn't you !?? 

Im so excited idk what to do first, make a J or upload? Hhhhmmmm ?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

kinetic said:


> +1 internets for kuroi for inclucing a pic in the massive screenshot post of hers.


Here's the pic from that tutorial lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Omg Kuroi! Ur gr8 m8!! I'll be uploading loads now! My Minky is doing well. He's started to try to puff though. Prob looking for a blowback in that picture! Well, u would wouldn't you !??
> 
> Im so excited idk what to do first, make a J or upload? Hhhhmmmm ?


Post a pic of you making a J .

What would u do without me lahada ?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's an old avatar pic!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 8, 2012)

jesus christ.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 8, 2012)

sunni said:


> yeah no shit except i cant due to being a mod.


and the fact that you have a huge message limit


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

Silicity said:


> jesus christ.....


Hey! You've been told! Don't mess with me! Especially when I've got that hat on !


----------



## Silicity (Dec 8, 2012)

shall i get my beast hat out? bout to throwdown and have a hat off peeps.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 8, 2012)

..I Want To Be A Plant NOW


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

Lahada that's fucking awesome! And you totally get my ethos... If its going to be sexy pics have a bit of personality and fun! Omg *right click save as*

I have already posted videos of me rolling joints, pics of my fattest joints and using my hello kitty rolling gear... And my pink rolling papers lol.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I want to be a plant


Look at your avatar!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lahada that's fucking awesome! And you totally get my ethos... If its going to be sexy pics have a bit of personality and fun! Omg *right click save as*
> 
> I have already posted videos of me rolling joints, pics of my fattest joints and using my hello kitty rolling gear... And my pink rolling papers lol.









Caught a woman doing street art the other day. I can now recognize her work around the city. Banksy eat ur heart out ! 

Haha. Get u in my grow room for a shoot Kuroi! I might do another one as I've just gained 4 KG !! Delighted. Thinking red and white Santa outfit. Would look nice with my green in the background.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Caught a woman doing street art the other day. I can now recognize her work around the city. Banksy eat ur heart out ! Haha. Get u in my grow room for a shoot Kuroi! I might do another one as I've just gained 4 KG !! Delighted. Thinking red and white Santa outfit. Would look nice with my green in the background.


Gorgeous girl and gorgeous art!!!Yes please! Between new year's and February I should be well enough to travel and not have classes. And I already have my Santa outift ready and new stockings in the mail... Serious!!! Text me now, dammit!!! Xxx


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Post a pic of you making a J .
> 
> What would u do without me lahada ?









This ones for you KUSH !!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Gorgeous girl and gorgeous art!!!Yes please! Between new year's and February I should be well enough to travel and not have classes. And I already have my Santa outift ready and new stockings in the mail... Serious!!! Text me now, dammit!!! Xxx


 Oh good! You can help with the chopping. It's really cold here now. Saw snow on the mountains last week.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Caught a woman doing street art the other day. I can now recognize her work around the city. Banksy eat ur heart out !
> 
> Haha. Get u in my grow room for a shoot Kuroi! I might do another one as I've just gained 4 KG !! Delighted. Thinking red and white Santa outfit. Would look nice with my green in the background.



Seriously I gotta meet kuroi one day too. Perfect excuse to go across the ocean for me


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

2 days ago. Hotel Arts and the Mapfre insurance building, known as the Twin Towers here in Barcelona. It's sunny but it was cold.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

I rarely paint and never painted a cat before... Look ok?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 8, 2012)

my cat has been MIA for 3 1/2 weeks now  thats awesome btw, great job! is that coal?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I rarely paint and never painted a cat before... Look ok?



Cool! What a strong body he has. Is he half pit bull? I wouldn't let my Minky near him- fierce. Shanti however (my last cat), now that was a proper cat!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

Actually, sadly, that cat was missing and found run over. A person who was a dick to me and broke my heart;I had to cut them off owned him. We haven't spoken in nearly a year but they texted me on the off chance saying I was the only person who knew and understood that cat and how much they loved him, so I'm sending them that picture as a final gift. If I see them face to face I'll cry..

Yeah that cat was nicnamed Diablo. A fighter, trickster and would sit on his masters shoulder being walked around the house. They were partners in crime.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Cool! What a strong body he has. Is he half pit bull? I wouldn't let my Minky near him- fierce. Shanti however (my last cat), now that was a proper cat!!


She nailed the head though, I think for a first try it's good, anatomy is always the hardest thing to draw correctly and to scale. 
Well done kuroi, keep practicing, you have ability Hun, you just need to hone it.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm glad I got the head at least because that's what's most distinctive. I'm not so good at concentrating on tone and layering brushstrokes at the same time. I lack painting technique you can see in my lines, but a couple of places I managed not to do hard outlines. Still needs work though. Not as easy as pencil sketches.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Cool! What a strong body he has. Is he half pit bull? I wouldn't let my Minky near him- fierce. Shanti however (my last cat), now that was a proper cat!!


By the way lahada, your minky is huge! What breed? If any. 
It looks like a mainecoon?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

No way that's a Maine coon. I don't think they come in seal point anyway. I don't know much about cats but isn't that color more typical of a siamese or tonkinese?


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> No way that's a Maine coon. I don't think they come in seal point anyway. I don't know much about cats but isn't that color more typical of a siamese or tonkinese?


He looks real hairy though, perhaps a half breed, don't you think it's massive?
i was going by his/her size mainly.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

He's a street cat. I fed him on the street for 3 mths and then captured him mid Sept. A RIU friends said his wife thought he was tonkinese. I'd never even heard of them but when I checked on Google I was surprised!! I reckon his dad is a pedigree tonkinese that got a street cat pregnant. There weren't anymore there. The neighbors didn't know either. He's very affectionate and large but not as big as my last cat.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes you are dead right kuroi,just went back and looked again, 
agreed,Siamese type markings,perhaps Persian, though I think they are hairy.
funny,I had a picture of a totally different cat In my minds eye,even after seeing the picture.
well done again kuroi.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

I stand corrected!! They do come in seal point! But I see no neck ruff..

Ok I could be right but like I said I know nothing about cats... I'm a dog person. But my kitty is a half pedigree-something street cat too. Maybe I should give in an use google.

Awesome of you to take the kitty in, Lahada!!!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

Right then, time to crack the pictures of Biba's out again, this time I'll include her mum Ellie too...lol.
get lahada all fired up and pissed off,hehe!
only kidding about.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

I had to do two frontline treatment on the street before bringin him home!!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I had to do two frontline treatment on the street before bringin him home!!


yes he defo looks some sort of .......nese, lol!
though blue eyes are fucking awesome, it's a pretty kitty that's for sure.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

*those* FFS!!!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

Have you had him neutered Hun?
i know active males like to spray, it stinks like f*ck given repeated doses and time to get ripe!
A beautiful acquisition though. 

Ok we'll stop/ drop the pet thing out here!

anyone care to kick off a new subject?


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

what an adorable cat, but yeah deff on the whole neuter! him cause he might spray EEK youll never get that smell out


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

Siamese mix for sure. They have true blue eyes. Tonks tend to be bluey-green though he doesn't look like show breed standard he's definitely stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

MOFO! (New acronym learnt here on R.I.U.) stinks like a skunk.....lol!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Siamese mix for sure. They have true blue eyes. Tonks tend to be bluey-green though he doesn't look like show breed standard he's definitely stunning!!!!!!!


Yes, I think as lahada says, his dad was probably a pedigree and had his wicked way with some street urchin, 
agreed though he is highly appealing,I love my hounds but I like cats too,especially affectionate ones.
there's a cat breed called English blue or British blue,something like that, god! What an ugly bastard, but strangely appealing,people say my bullies are ugly, I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder,
though there is no accounting for taste.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Pussy pics! yay! cn


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

Shanti was a Siamese or something mix. He was huge. Look how he just about fits on my lap!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Lahada, that is one huge hairy mean-looking p ... oh look! Parking! cn


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

&#8203;I've changed my mind - I want a dog !! 



Ok let's please change the subject now, no more pussy pics (unless u ask nicely)


----------



## OG Purple Haze (Dec 8, 2012)

100% Agreed!


----------



## sunni (Dec 8, 2012)

may i haz more pussy pics please?

View attachment 2435291 i look angry tonight


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Lahada, that is one huge hairy mean-looking p ... oh look! Parking! cn


Id be afraid, very afraid. That's a polar bear he's shagging! Classic ! Lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

American shorthair x Siamese? God look at the big patch of smoky Gray from the siamese side... Striking and different looking kitty :3

You guys tell me to stop being a bitch when I yell about derailed threads so I will go with it..

[video=youtube;phN-wmotCrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phN-wmotCrw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 8, 2012)

OG Purple Haze said:


> 100% Agreed!


Sup bro ...New account ?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Id be afraid, very afraid. That's a polar bear he's shagging! Classic ! Lol


~sigh~ It's been so long since I've had a faceful of ... oh look! Air!! cn


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> American shorthair x Siamese? God look at the big patch of smoky Gray from the siamese side... Striking and different looking kitty :3
> 
> You guys tell me to stop being a bitch when I yell about derailed threads so I will go with it..
> 
> [video=youtube;phN-wmotCrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phN-wmotCrw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]



Thats really good. I didn't know you could train cats too!! Wow! Gotta get Minky to work. He does 'sit' but that's it. 


So has Hazey Grapes thought up a cunning new ghost account name or what ?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Thats really good.* I didn't know you could train cats too!!* Wow! Gotta get Minky to work. He does 'sit' but that's it.
> 
> 
> So has Hazey Grapes thought up a cunning new ghost account name or what ?


Cats would like you to believe it. I say ... Monkey Powerrr!! cn


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 8, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Cats would like you to believe it. I say ... Monkey Powerrr!! cn


gives new meaning to the name blue arsed baboons...lol,


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 8, 2012)

Rosie.... sorely missed...

Best pussy I ever had! and she chose me too 

I think Lanvestars chased her away like she does all the girls in my life!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 8, 2012)

Rosie is beautiful.... Like a cougar-cat..

Oh Lahada he wasn't even doing any of it properly there! It's been a while. But he can fetch, roll over, beg and all that too. Of course you can train cats the same way as a dog...

There has to be something in it for them though. When he gets bored he will just ask for cuddles or wander off. 

Your secret weapon is cheese! 

Tiny chunks of cheese and any cat is your slave! Did you see how he came running as soon as the cheese came out X3

On the subject of cheese, I wouldn't be surprised if Minky wanted a blowback. Coincidentally, the person whose car I painted has 3 others, one of them dubbed 'Minky' and all of them love ganja. You cannot step outside for a smoke without a cat trying to get in your face or steal the joint.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/42351-picture-yourself-thread.html


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2012)

Bah humbug.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 8, 2012)

lets see a pic then fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2012)

Silicity said:


> lets see a pic then fdd


i've posted several. if there wasn't 1000's of irrelevant posts they would be a lot easier to find.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 8, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i've posted several. if there wasn't 1000's of irrelevant posts they would be a lot easier to find.


and only 10-15% are yours


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok....back from work...what did I miss?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 8, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Ok....back from work...what did I miss?


lots of pussy.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2012)

I saw that...how long was RIU down for?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 8, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I saw that...how long was RIU down for?


not too sure. i've been trimming and it's been hit or miss when i check in on breaks.

apparently, spambots think we're a gold mine for the boxing match.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> not too sure. i've been trimming and it's been hit or miss when i check in on breaks.
> 
> apparently, spambots think we're a gold mine for the boxing match.


Yeah, makes me miss the soccer hooligans...


----------



## Silicity (Dec 9, 2012)

thread is so boring, i cant succesfully stalk under these circumstances...


----------



## slowbus (Dec 9, 2012)

Silicity said:


> thread is so boring, i cant succesfully stalk under these circumstances...


hey fuck it at least it warmed up a bit.18 degrees at my house.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 9, 2012)

slowbus said:


> hey fuck it at least it warmed up a bit.18 degrees at my house.


fuck yea, 11 over here. gotta shovel the roof tomorrow, someone said snow til thursday? gonna get dumped for sure.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 9, 2012)

Silicity said:


> fuck yea, 11 over here. gotta shovel the roof tomorrow, someone said snow til thursday? gonna get dumped for sure.



I am not far from you and we only got maybe 2 inches so far.I usually leave the snow on my roof for awhile b/c it keeps my house warmer.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 9, 2012)

roof is looking weak in 1 room so i gotta keep up on it, it also seems like theres 6 or so members all within the same area ,


----------



## slowbus (Dec 9, 2012)

go figure a bunch of local 907'ers on a dope web siteNot much else to d till we get some snow on the ground.Do you have a snowmachine?


----------



## Silicity (Dec 9, 2012)

should have enough cash for one within a few weeks, gonna get a long track 700 so i can just rip through the deep snow


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 9, 2012)

slowbus said:


> hey fuck it at least it warmed up a bit.18 degrees at my house.


its mid 60's here you jelly lol. ah, perfect open all the windows day. 

It shouldn't be this warm right now.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 9, 2012)

sunni said:


> may i haz more pussy pics please?
> 
> View attachment 2435291 i look angry tonight


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i've posted several. if there wasn't 1000's of irrelevant posts they would be a lot easier to find.


If the thread is for pictures of yourself, then yours is an irrelevant post as well  you could have listed a PIC of yourself as you are demanding others do, but instead chose to dilute the pic to post ratio that little bit more.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 9, 2012)

srh88 said:


>


She's so not going anywhere even if I have to duct tape her and stash her under my bed as my personal love puppet...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> If the thread is for pictures of yourself, then yours is an irrelevant post as well  you could have listed a PIC of yourself as you are demanding others do, but instead chose to dilute the pic to post ratio that little bit more.


i didn't demand anyone to do anything, other then take the jibba-jabba elsewhere. it's not going to effect me either way though. it was just a simple suggestion. 

you seriously don't see my reasoning? do we really need 3 pages of "how's the weather" on a thread such as this? do people not understand the affect it has? or even care? i'm going with the latter. 

where's your picture? or are you fine simply "diluting" the thread yourself?


----------



## slowbus (Dec 9, 2012)

Silicity said:


> should have enough cash for one within a few weeks, gonna get a long track 700 so i can just rip through the deep snow


let me know,We'll ride.I go north all the time.Unless Hatchers is dee'ep


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i didn't demand anyone to do anything, other then take the jibba-jabba elsewhere. it's not going to effect me either way though. it was just a simple suggestion.
> 
> you seriously don't see my reasoning? do we really need 3 pages of "how's the weather" on a thread such as this? do people not understand the affect it has? or even care? i'm going with the latter.
> 
> where's your picture? or are you fine simply "diluting" the thread yourself?


I posted a page a few pages back  and indeed, I think it is no one cares, because noone cares. People like to chat, deal with it. I remember when you closed the dinner thread because you got pissed that people were chatting, or actually if I recall you closed it because you thought talking about what you had for dinner as pointless despite creating a thread about "fuck" so closed it. If you don't like it, deal with it and don't read the thread.

I like how you say you don't demand anything, and then add a clause, so in fact you do demand something, you demand that the chat go elsewhere. Its not, so tough titties  I and it appears others have no issue diluting the thread


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I posted a page a few pages back  and indeed, I think it is no one cares, because noone cares. People like to chat, deal with it. I remember when you closed the dinner thread because you got pissed that people were chatting, or actually if I recall you closed it because you thought talking about what you had for dinner as pointless despite creating a thread about "fuck" so closed it. If you don't like it, deal with it and don't read the thread.
> 
> I like how you say you don't demand anything, and then add a clause, so in fact you do demand something, you demand that the chat go elsewhere. Its not, so tough titties  I and it appears others have no issue diluting the thread




i see some hatred leaking from your comments. as you tell _me_ to "deal with it". i like how you drudge up shit from 2 years ago. your shoulders must hurt from carrying all that around.

if no one cares, ... why did people "like" this post?  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/42351-picture-yourself-thread-218.html#post8360118

people care, some of us respect that.


----------



## obijohn (Dec 9, 2012)

You know, it doesn't seem to matter what the title of any thread is here, whether it's this one, what's for dinner or whatever topic, they all end up with random bullshit. It is an off topic board so whatever, but if someone is looking for someone's picture in this thread, they have to go through page after page of stuff that has nothing to do with what the thread is supposed to be about.

I just gave up, guess I'll have to do my stalking somewhere else .....


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2012)

No hatred at all . Just pointing out that this is the internet, deal with it or move on. That's how it works  

And no,no burden, just pointing out that your individual whims didn't work back then and most likely won't now  people like to chat about this that and anything, youve always seemed to have an issue with this.

To me it seems like you try to perceive some hatred or burden as a manner of justifying your stance or such. Seems kinda silly to me. Im pointing out that people want to chat, deal with it. If it were everyone bar one in the thread wanting to stay on topic, that would be a different thing, but it seems overwhelmingly clear that you are in the minority here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread.html


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 9, 2012)

We're happy chatting here..


----------



## obijohn (Dec 9, 2012)

If enough people want, we could clear out posts that aren't pictures of/by folks or posts about the pictures. Or, we could rename every thread random jibber jabber. Or Bob


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> We're happy chatting here..


no respect. 

it's on YOU.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2012)

obijohn said:


> If enough people want, we could clear out posts that aren't pictures of/by folks or posts about the pictures. Or, we could rename every thread random jibber jabber. Or Bob


there are a lot of threads that hold their integrity by sticking to the theme. i feel this is one of them.


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2012)

I KEEP COMMING HERE FOR PICTURES but i just seee chattingggggggggggg


----------



## kinetic (Dec 9, 2012)

View attachment 2436239
Baked on a boat


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 9, 2012)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2436239
> Baked on a boat


Ah man I love getting baked then going out on my buddies boat on Lake Michigan. Great times.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 9, 2012)

From this point on then no one can bitch if I 

1) Start thread-policing again

or 

2) Post more pictures of myself


----------



## kinetic (Dec 9, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Ah man I love getting baked then going out on my buddies boat on Lake Michigan. Great times.


Yea I burn down good before we go out. Last thing I need is a Coast Guard vest check, or binoculars on me while I'm smoking.


----------



## Urca (Dec 9, 2012)

is this on topic?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm in there somewhere!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

I would look for you *very *methodically ... might take a week or two ... cn


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I would look for you *very *methodically ... might take a week or two ... cn


Not forgetting that fairies are usually placed at the top of the tree!.....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Not forgetting that fairies are usually placed at the top of the tree!.....


If I were younger, I could make solid use of the puntential ... and suggest both the tree and the placement. Alas, I am old. cn


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 9, 2012)

I like the horizontal growing, but where's Waldo??


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 9, 2012)

Trim that bush and you'll find something

/crudeness


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Trim that bush and you'll find something
> 
> /crudeness


Great minds think alike ... and so do ours ... cn


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> If I were younger, I could make solid use of the puntential ... and suggest both the tree and the placement. Alas, I am old. cn


Yup! You are! I imagine someone much younger joking about taking pole position! 



Grandpapy said:


> I like the horizontal growing, but where's Waldo??


Its not horizontal- I just tilted the camera! Waldo is with me btw! 



xKuroiTaimax said:


> Trim that bush and you'll find something
> 
> /crudeness


Kuroi!! That's not the sort of chopping I had in mind for you!


----------



## greenswag (Dec 9, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2435073
> 
> heres a fucking post to like (you know who )


go horde lol. Not sure how one would be creative with a dick pic, I'm thinking, hanging upside down from a pull up bar, one hand on each..bar..


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 9, 2012)

How many angles or what body part can you focus on and how many guys have a pretty face? All most can show off with is a dick pictures which don't really do much for me.

Why u think I like women. So much beauty to look at before they even take anything off..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> How many angles or what body part can you focus on and how many guys have a pretty face? All most can show off with is a dick pictures which don't really do much for me.
> 
> Why u think I like women. So much beauty to look at before they even take anything off..


nice... i like women to.. lol


----------



## D3monic (Dec 9, 2012)

I never really got the whole dick pic thing until Recently. Well I still dont get it. But fuck it... I'll send it


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2012)

xkuroitaimax said:


> how many angles or what body part can you focus on and how many guys have a pretty face? All most can show off with is a dick pictures which don't really do much for me.
> 
> Why u think i like women. So much beauty to look at before they even take anything off..



 penis photos ftw.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 9, 2012)

I willnot share a pic of that but...


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 9, 2012)

greenswag said:


> go horde lol. Not sure how one would be creative with a dick pic, I'm thinking, hanging upside down from a pull up bar, one hand on each..bar..


I like to send a picture of my dick with a sunset in the background. (They love that shit) Or since I'm in the christmas spirit I might have a Christmas tree in the background . Get creative .


----------



## greenswag (Dec 9, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I like to send a picture of my dick with a sunset in the background. (They love that shit) Or since I'm in the christmas spirit I might have a Christmas tree in the background . Get creative .


lol wearing nothing but a santa hat


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2012)

my inbox is always open boys


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 9, 2012)

ugh I came in second to one of the Backstreet Boy's.. wtf... Maybe I should put up a better picture lol.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 9, 2012)

sunni said:


> my inbox is always open boys


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 9, 2012)

sunni said:


> my inbox is always open boys



Huh huh huh huh huh.... Inbox.... open... huh huh huh huh....


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2012)

yall talk a big a talk but when it comes down to it NO one does it


----------



## kinetic (Dec 9, 2012)

sunni said:


> yall talk a big a talk but when it comes down to it NO one does it


I can't do the wristwatch and take the pic.


----------



## berad4guvna (Dec 9, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> How many angles or what body part can you focus on and how many guys have a pretty face? All most can show off with is a dick pictures which don't really do much for me.
> 
> Why u think I like women. So much beauty to look at before they even take anything off..


Good thing your not God or Dike queen of the universe. We wouldn't have a have human race after 100 years of your reign. Pussy + Pussy = no re-production same goes for homo dick play ewewewwew!

Man I'm glad my wife's hot, and loves my cockaosaurs!

But, dike love is far more tolerant & sexy then gay man butt sex! EEEEWEWEWWEWEWWWWWEWEEWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWE


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 9, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


>


there's a picture of a dick on the phone. A dick on the phone !


----------



## kinetic (Dec 9, 2012)

If you're ejaculating fire you probably want to see a Dr. They may have pills for that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> there's a picture of a dick on the phone. A dick on the phone !


Would that be like a Dick in a box ?

[video=youtube;WhwbxEfy7fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 9, 2012)

kinetic said:


> If you're ejaculating fire you probably want to see a Dr. They may have pills for that.


...or a research team, we need alternative fuels


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 9, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Would that be like a Dick in a box ?


[video=youtube;W1A3s4i2Btk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=W1A3s4i2Btk[/video]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2012)

berad4guvna said:


> and loves my cockaosaurs!


We are nicknaming our wiener's with dinosaur connotations now ?
Are your wearing your spidy jammies while playing ?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 9, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We are nicknaming our wiener's with dinosaur connotations now ?
> Are your wearing your spidy jammies while playing ?


are you a tricera-top-s or a tricera-bottom-s


----------



## D3monic (Dec 9, 2012)

sunni said:


> my inbox is always open boys


Figured it was filled


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Figured it was filled


impossible to fill my inbox. but either way youre welcome to try like really


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> are you a tricera-top-s or a tricera-bottom-s


Lickalotapus ... cn


----------



## D3monic (Dec 9, 2012)

sunni said:


> impossible to fill my inbox. but either way youre welcome to try like really



Hmm, must be a deep gaping box...


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Hmm, must be a deep gaping box...


bahahahahahha


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 9, 2012)

haha couldn't help but post this


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 9, 2012)

Heres a nice crotch shot for all the bitches...


----------



## srh88 (Dec 9, 2012)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## slowbus (Dec 9, 2012)

will a moderator come in here and delete all the chit chat or will it just roll as is?


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 9, 2012)

Garden Knowm said:


> POST A PICTURE OF YOU
> 
> 
> me as a Bull Fighter
> ...


direct quote from the very first post in this thread.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

slowbus said:


> will a moderator come in here and delete all the chit chat or will it just roll as is?


Probably option "b". cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 9, 2012)

berad4guvna said:


> Good thing your not God or Dike queen of the universe. We wouldn't have a have human race after 100 years of your reign. Pussy + Pussy = no re-production same goes for homo dick play ewewewwew!
> 
> Man I'm glad my wife's hot, and loves my cockaosaurs!
> 
> But, dike love is far more tolerant & sexy then gay man butt sex! EEEEWEWEWWEWEWWWWWEWEEWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWE


WTF is your problem? I'm not a 'dyke'?!

It's not my fault you need your wife to worship your dick to make you feel secure and support your 17 children because you don't believe in contraception.

There's a mormon raised gay man on this board and I identify as Protestant but not bigoted.

And I'd do your wife too.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

Now if I were Queen of the Universe ~giggle~ ... cn


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 9, 2012)

greenswag said:


> go horde lol. Not sure how one would be creative with a dick pic, I'm thinking, hanging upside down from a pull up bar, one hand on each..bar..


Can't get creative? I want one this year with a Xmas theme. Like wrapping oneself up in Xmas lights (could cause a real shock) or perhaps just a piece of tinsel. I'll have to ask nicely but I'm sure my man will do it. I think the best would be if he stuck a fairy on the end of it - yeah I could relate to that !! (please baby...xx)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 9, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> WTF is your problem? I'm not a 'dyke'?!
> 
> And I'd do your wife too.


LMFAO Kuroi!! Yeah mate !! You'd prob do a better job on the wife too, for sure!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 9, 2012)

berad4guvna said:


> Good thing your not God or Dike queen of the universe. We wouldn't have a have human race after 100 years of your reign. Pussy + Pussy = no re-production same goes for homo dick play ewewewwew!
> 
> Man I'm glad my wife's hot, and loves my cockaosaurs!
> 
> But, dike love is far more tolerant & sexy then gay man butt sex! EEEEWEWEWWEWEWWWWWEWEEWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWEWEWEWEWEWEWEWE


Latent homosexual urges I sense, cannot repress!

You like the cock, I'm here to tell you it's OK. Just accept it.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 10, 2012)

bde0001 said:


> Heres a nice crotch shot for all the bitches...View attachment 2436607


*wagwagwagwag* ;3


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 10, 2012)

i would enjoy seeing this ''wife doing''


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm the one in the middle.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

Street Art, Barcelona, Cataluña, Spain.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Can't get creative? I want one this year with a Xmas theme. Like wrapping oneself up in Xmas lights (could cause a real shock) or perhaps just a piece of tinsel. I'll have to ask nicely but I'm sure my man will do it. I think the best would be if he stuck a fairy on the end of it - yeah I could relate to that !! (please baby...xx)


I'll take a photo shoot with ya.. I'll wear this 
.. Oh and you


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'll take a photo shoot with ya.. I'll wear this View attachment 2437017
> .. Oh and you



Cool!! I'm gonna wear something like this. 







And this'll be your outfit!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Cool!! I'm gonna wear something like this.


_That_ would be an amazing christmas present!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 10, 2012)

Circa 1988? Or thereabouts. Egypt. By the way, I'm old.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Can't get creative? I want one this year with a Xmas theme. Like wrapping oneself up in Xmas lights (could cause a real shock) or perhaps just a piece of tinsel. I'll have to ask nicely but I'm sure my man will do it. I think the best would be if he stuck a fairy on the end of it - yeah I could relate to that !! (please baby...xx)


sausage pizza . open the box ...........go ahead i made it myself


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> sausage pizza . open the box ...........go ahead i made it myself


Dude, demonic totally came and ripped your style. Can't tell who is who!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

I love my friends. This is one of them. They're gorgeous !!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

Any rainman sightings?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2012)

lol nah i keep checking back here for one though.. lol, riu detective squad was on him in like 5 minutes flat


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

srh88 said:


> lol nah i keep checking back here for one though.. lol, riu detective squad was on him in like 5 minutes flat


That was hilarious! He's probably trying to get a 'real' girl now (incl himself in the pic) although I doubt he'll manage it. In fact I don't think he could manage his way out of a paper bag!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 10, 2012)

Doesn't look like he's logged in since the Great Implosion.
Whadda Maroon


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol...probably. the funniest thing I have ever seen here...with his "I am gonna smash this n that"


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 10, 2012)

Bannana's in pyjama's


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm quite sure you'll see Kaendar online before Rainman or neither which would also be a tell tale sign of his ghost account. I wish I'd kept those PM's from him saying he likes the way I play hard to get !! What an idiot!


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

Lmao.....too funny...save those for when u need a laugh


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

wtf even happened? i keep seeing "rainman this, rainman that" but wtf actually happened.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2012)

Silicity said:


> wtf even happened? i keep seeing "rainman this, rainman that" but wtf actually happened.


He tried to act like he was the man bragging about women he was going to bang, and it was proven he was just getting the photos off Google. Something along those lines, the guy is a prize twat.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

Gotta go back about dozen pages or so....it is worth it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Starts off on post #8325


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

i tried looking and i believe all i found was stupid shit so i gave up, i still think theres worse people on the boards still...


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

Worse? Sure...like the Guy talking about raping another member....but this clown is retarded but priceless.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

alright ty, i need a good laugh.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Worse? Sure...like the Guy talking about raping another member....but this clown is retarded but priceless.


What's even worse about our resident Raper is that everyone continues to feed the troll


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah ...and dude was pretty graphic ..like he has done that


----------



## neosapien (Dec 10, 2012)

Poor Rainman. It's ok. You can come back. This is who I'm banging. Her name is Jennafer....







We go at it all the time. Except when the power goes out.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

kinetic said:


> What's even worse about our resident Raper is that everyone continues to feed the troll


Ive had 'likes' from him in the past. Creepy!! He's awful. He's got as much appeal as Gary Glitter on Viagra, in an orphanage.

Lock up ur women !!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

any of you geniuses ever stop to think that maybe she sent him that pic and tried to claim it was herself? 

or do you all automatically assume he was lying just so you can all laugh at him?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> any of you geniuses ever stop to think that maybe she sent him that pic and tried to claim it was herself?
> 
> or do you all automatically assume he was lying just so you can all laugh at him?


No, because I recall him saying that he'd met up with her. I could be wrong.


----------



## charface (Dec 10, 2012)

kinetic said:


> What's even worse about our resident Raper is that everyone continues to feed the troll


I have been brainstorming how to rid the pest but the only way would be to put him on ignore and his caregivers but the site would be pretty lonely then.
But if that was standard practice trolls wouldn't live long for sure.
Maybe temporarily shun the feeders like the Amish would. lol
I sooo wish that the ignore function hid all traces but no such luck.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, because I recall him saying that he'd met up with her. I could be wrong.


he also said she looked a lot like the girl in the pic. she could have easily found a pic of a girl that looked like herself and sent it to him. maybe she gets told "hey, you look a lot like ..."

i find it rather sad that so many people here are so eager to make fun of others.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> any of you geniuses ever stop to think that maybe she sent him that pic and tried to claim it was herself?
> 
> or do you all automatically assume he was lying just so you can all laugh at him?


I send pics of Dirk Diggler, from the end of the movie, to chicks all the time and pass it off as me.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> he also said she looked a lot like the girl in the pic. she could have easily found a pic of a girl that looked like herself and sent it to him. maybe she gets told "hey, you look a lot like ..."
> 
> i find it rather sad that so many people here are so eager to make fun of others.


If he'd already said that she looked a lot like that girl then he could've reverted back to that quote and come clean. There was nothing stopping him from explaining this embarrassing 'google' conclusion.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> If he'd already said that she looked a lot like that girl then he could've reverted back to that quote and come clean. There was nothing stopping him from explaining this embarrassing 'google' conclusion.


he did say she looked a lot like that girl.

whatever it takes to have a laugh at another's expense though.

carry on.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> he also said she looked a lot like the girl in the pic. she could have easily found a pic of a girl that looked like herself and sent it to him. maybe she gets told "hey, you look a lot like ..."
> 
> i find it rather sad that so many people here are so eager to make fun of others.



Lol its fucking rainman we're talking about here. 
The same guy that called YOU a snitch in this thread . 
The same guy who said and I quote "this forum is full of Donnie Brascos"


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> he did say she looked a lot like that girl.
> 
> whatever it takes to have a laugh at another's expense though.
> 
> carry on.


these are his exact quotes


rainman36 said:


> Nah this is soon to be #4,I didn't even hit yet,I met her 2 weeks ago,I think she has a boyfriend,but I'm still gonna smash tho.





rainman36 said:


> nah my chick is flat chested,they look alike tho.


and the big winner
*


rainman36 said:



LOL..no no no,I met this girl in person,I don't do that online shit.

Click to expand...

*


Corso312 said:


> Yeah ...and dude was pretty graphic ..like he has done that


if youre talking about what i think you are then yes


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

he called me a snitch, yet i see no reason to gang up on him and tease him. i guess i'm the odd man out. 

if it makes you feel good, ... carry on.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

Maybe the rest of RIU don't suffer fools gladly which is why they took the piss out of him so much that night. Maybe he's out on the pull with the RIU rapist. Conspiracy looms...


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

So Rainmans 'smash' is like my "Pow!" when I give Rep?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

The graphic. Part was referring to how dude wanted to see u squirm helplessly ......and no way in hell did dude. Do anything other than pretend to pull some fine bitch that he never met..no confusion here


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

like i said, believe whatever you need to believe to feel good about yourselves.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> he called me a snitch, yet i see no reason to gang up on him and tease him. i guess i'm the odd man out.
> 
> if it makes you feel good, ... carry on.


I respect how you think FDD , but I guess I'm a lil more cold hearted then you. 



rainman36 said:


> Can't stand the heat then stay the FUCK!! out the kitchen.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 10, 2012)

You believed what you want to believe  seems you like to believe you are holier than thou to feel good about yourself  

And stop chatting already FDD, photos or get out. That's how it should be right


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

That's my fave line...the investigate one lmaoooooo


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

Fucking ridiculous! He set himself up for a fall and he fell. How come no-one else is wearing rose tinted spectacles ? The rest of us can all see it.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

i love how people gang up on someone cause of a few posts, also tip top, why bring up the photo shit? that conversation already died and yet you bring it up to "shut him up"? pointless posts causing flame when it could have been avoided at no ones expense.

after reading the rainman posts id like to just say how childish it is that it keeps popping up, let it go, its immature to even keep thinking about it.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Fucking ridiculous! He set himself up for a fall and he fell. How come no-one else is wearing rose tinted spectacles ? The rest of us can all see it.


I had a pari of rose tinted glass I wore to a Phish show on 3 hits of good gel tabs.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

The rainman bust is probably. The funniest fucking thing I have read in four. Yeats here...it is why I came back to this thread...hope dude comes back n says aught ya got me....the worst is over


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> The rainman bust is probably. The funniest fucking thing I have read in four. Yeats here...it is why I came back to this thread...hope dude comes back n says aught ya got me....the worst is over


Right? shit, it's riu, not like you're gonna experience any real embarassment. He should just take a hit, come back, and say they're the same girl. That's what I'd do at least.


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> The graphic. Part was referring to how dude wanted to see u squirm helplessly ......and no way in hell did dude. Do anything other than pretend to pull some fine bitch that he never met..no confusion here


yeah that was just wrong....


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

Soooo who's posting a pic of themselves?


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

my sexy carhartt pants.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

I like the black and mild


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2012)

View attachment 2437798 there!!!!!


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;EQ3swBEBqBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=EQ3swBEBqBc[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

Your eye look huge in that pic sunni


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I like the black and mild


i never smoked tobacco until about a month ago, i now have only been smoking cigars, makes me look WAY cooler,


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

Back on track !!


----------



## greenswag (Dec 10, 2012)

wow, is that blur or all SMOKE!?


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Your eye look huge in that pic sunni


hahah my eyes ALWAYS looks giant.View attachment 2437801


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 10, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2437798 there!!!!!


Those eyes and lips 
I think I'm gonna go take a cold shower ...


lahadaextranjera said:


> Back on track !!


And BOOM goes the dynamite.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Back on track !!


Damn, look at those legs! 

_smoking_ hot


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

lahada seems to skinny to me, :/


----------



## D3monic (Dec 10, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2437801


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2012)

View attachment 2437802View attachment 2437803View attachment 2437804


----------



## greenswag (Dec 10, 2012)

Silicity said:


> lahada seems to skinny to me, :/


It's all that hard clubbing


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2012)

D3monic said:


>


ew god i hate oyu


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

View attachment 2437806
I used to scare the neighbors lol


----------



## D3monic (Dec 10, 2012)

lol.. hey I would have never made a connection if you didn't sound like her a lil when ur drunk..


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

boxxy had the nicest eyes for sure...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

Silicity said:


> lahada seems to skinny to me, :/


Yeah until I just put on 4 KG!!! Thats 9 llbs in the last two weeks !!


----------



## greenswag (Dec 10, 2012)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.*


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

Silicity said:


> lahada seems to skinny to me, :/


Is this more your style?


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2012)

D3monic said:


> lol.. hey I would have never made a connection if you didn't sound like her a lil when ur drunk..


youre digging yourself a giant hole there sweetie.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 10, 2012)

sunni said:


> youre digging yourself a giant hole there sweetie.


Flower? <3


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

sunni said:


> youre digging yourself a giant hole there sweetie.


Shut up demonic!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Damn, look at those legs!
> 
> _smoking_ hot


Wait til you see the rest of me sweetie!!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

can we drop the boxy please. old, shit is old.


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wait til you see the rest of me sweetie!!


you need a belly button ring!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

there is a line between to skinny and to thick, some meat on the bones stands out to me like "hey, i eat and wont waste a 30$ meal when we go out somewhere very nice" to skinny is like " i eat... once a day...."

no hard feelings lahada but you dont need to be skinny to look the best, and since i dont know the situation im not gonna point things out against you, just stating some women need to understand that skinnoer is not always better.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You believed what you want to believe  seems you like to believe you are holier than thou to feel good about yourself
> 
> And stop chatting already FDD, photos or get out. That's how it should be right


deal with it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wait til you see the rest of me sweetie!!


Seriously, you're smokin'


----------



## D3monic (Dec 10, 2012)

ugh... again? .... Edit: oops ^ meant the pissing match


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Fucking ridiculous! He set himself up for a fall and he fell. How come no-one else is wearing rose tinted spectacles ? The rest of us can all see it.


i just see no reason to gang up on him over it. i guess it makes some people feel good about themselves. to me it seems trivial and somewhat bullying.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

Silicity said:


> there is a line between to skinny and to thick, some meat on the bones stands out to me like "hey, i eat and wont waste a 30$ meal when we go out somewhere very nice" to skinny is like " i eat... once a day...."
> 
> no hard feelings lahada but you dont need to be skinny to look the best, and since i dont know the situation im not gonna point things out against you, just stating some women need to understand that skinnoer is not always better.


Maybe I should put some more meat in her..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

Lmfao!! Gonna find you a fat picture next !! Ps I was a model and I never dieted in my life. Did a lot of sports work too!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> The rainman bust is probably. The funniest fucking thing I have read in four. Yeats here...it is why I came back to this thread...hope dude comes back n says aught ya got me....the worst is over


really? the FUNNIEST THING?

i guess some people don't get out much.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 10, 2012)

sunni you are soo beautiful it's ridiculous! ..... your're quite the hottie too lahada.


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2012)

Silicity said:


> there is a line between to skinny and to thick, some meat on the bones stands out to me like "hey, i eat and wont waste a 30$ meal when we go out somewhere very nice" to skinny is like " i eat... once a day...."
> 
> no hard feelings lahada but you dont need to be skinny to look the best, and since i dont know the situation im not gonna point things out against you, just stating some women need to understand that skinnoer is not always better.



however some women are just skinny in nature, like she may eat like a fucking horse and not be able to gain weight just cause someone is skinny doesnt mean she barfs up her food.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wait til you see the rest of me sweetie!!


I swear, I love a beautiful woman as much as anyone, but I looked at this picture and found myself wondering "Hmm...I wonder what the BTU rating is on that condenser on the roof behind her."


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Silicity said:


> lahada seems to skinny to me, :/



i'll second that.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

sunni said:


> however some women are just skinny in nature, like she may eat like a fucking horse and not be able to gain weight just cause someone is skinny doesnt mean she barfs up her food.


as i said, i dont know the situation and i cant speak for everyone.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

Silicity said:


> as i said, i dont know the situation and i cant speak for everyone.


So be quiet then..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i just see no reason to gang up on him over it. i guess it makes some people feel good about themselves. to me it seems trivial and somewhat bullying.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> really? the FUNNIEST THING?
> 
> i guess some people don't get out much.


He said that he read on here.
Meaning RIU


----------



## thump easy (Dec 10, 2012)

lolz it looks like a split system or comercial water chiller. lolz on the roof..


----------



## Brother Numsi (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm a Rasta gynecologist I have no degree
You put your feet in the stirrups and I look at you for free


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


>



i'm the biggest dick here. yet i ride alone and most often try to take out those who gang up on others. i don't do mob mentality and you'll usually find me arguing for the "little guy". i could spend all day pointing out peoples personal flaws, i just see no reason to.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> He said that he read on here.
> Meaning RIU


it wasn't _that_ funny.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll second that.


 BS 



Silicity said:


> as i said, i dont know the situation and i cant speak for everyone.


HIGH METABOLISM STILL - AGED 35 !! 

I was young here and only this big for a few mths. I had a boyfriend that was a feeder!! I was sturdy and 7KG MORE THAN I AM NOW! I prefer to be slim but toned.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2012)

Fuck...I want a commercial water chiller...I dunno what I'd do with it though...maybe Undercurrent RDWC?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> really? the FUNNIEST THING?
> 
> i guess some people don't get out much.



Lol yeah....don't. Think I have ever laughed so hard. From any post on here on four years ....and I am guessing the Guy with sixty thousand posts is the one who don't. Get out much.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck...I want a commercial water chiller...I dunno what I'd do with it though...maybe Undercurrent RDWC?


Wet T-Shirt contest? 



Yeah, I responded to my own quote...what's it to ya?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

lahada I could have sworn you posted somewhere you were 40.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm the biggest dick here. yet i ride alone and most often try to take out those who gang up on others. i don't do mob mentality and you'll usually find me arguing for the "little guy". i could spend all day pointing out peoples personal flaws, i just see no reason to.


I think you're taking it too seriously, it's not really that big of a deal and nobody is picking on rainman to feel better about themselves.. It was a funny situation, nothing wrong with busting his balls a little bit over it.. What do you expect from the internet?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> BS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahhahaa, you have chicken legs and man hands!!!

is that better?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I swear, I love a beautiful woman as much as anyone, but I looked at this picture and found myself wondering "Hmm...I wonder what the BTU rating is on that condenser on the roof behind her."


i was thinking that the plant behind her could use a little N.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Lol yeah....don't. Think I have ever laughed so hard. From any post on here on four years ....and I am guessing the Guy with sixty thousand posts is the one who don't. Get out much.


nope, i never leave the couch. yet i still didn't find it that funny.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

Damn Lhada..u look outstanding...these guys are jealous.I would feed you all day too...sausage that is


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I think you're taking it too seriously, it's not really that big of a deal and nobody is picking on rainman to feel better about themselves.. It was a funny situation, nothing wrong with busting his balls a little bit over it.. What do you expect from the internet?


speak for yourself, it makes me feel better about myself that i don't resort to posting fake pics of chicks i haven't actually banged.

i do the sensible thing and send dick pics to sunni.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I think you're taking it too seriously, it's not really that big of a deal and nobody is picking on rainman to feel better about themselves.. It was a funny situation, nothing wrong with busting his balls a little bit over it.. What do you expect from the internet?


i think the people who can't wait for him to get back are the ones taking it too serious.

i expect nothing less.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

U should be scanning these pics for your cell fdd or for trade...quit hating.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> speak for yourself, it makes me feel better about myself that i don't resort to posting fake pics of chicks i haven't actually banged.
> 
> i do the sensible thing and send dick pics to sunni.


I want pics of you running on a treadmill holding a cannabis plant.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> hahahahhahaa, you have chicken legs and man hands!!!
> 
> is that better?


You're a dick man.. And hypocritical. You say it's wrong to pick on others to make yourself feel better, yet you go off and make that post. 

Also, what's the point of begging people to only posts pics if you're just gonne be rude?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> U should be scanning these pics for your cell fdd or for trade...quit hating.


it's just the internet. relax.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You're a dick man.. And hypocritical. You say it's wrong to pick on others to make yourself feel better, yet you go off and make that post.
> 
> Also, what's the point of begging people to only posts pics if you're just gonne be rude?


can't beat 'em, join 'em.

so now i'm the bad guy? i'm just trying to fit in. came on over to "the other team". not so funny when it works the other way, is it?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

I am real relaxed...smoked out n nibbled on some banana. Bread...being a prick to girls is childish...even hot ones are sensitive.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> can't beat 'em, join 'em.
> 
> so now i'm the bad guy? i'm just trying to fit in. came on over to "the other team". not so funny when it works the other way, is it?


She's not posting fake pics.. It was funny what happened to him.. That's all.


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> speak for yourself, it makes me feel better about myself that i don't resort to posting fake pics of chicks i haven't actually banged.
> 
> i do the sensible thing and send dick pics to sunni.


Hahahahaha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Damn Lhada..u look outstanding...these guys are jealous.I would feed you all day too...sausage that is


Thanks. I know I'm not everyone's cup of tea- what model is? 

As long as my man finds me attractive then that's the main thing. I'm not the best looking girl on RIU, prob just the most photogenic and one of the oldest ! My guy knows that I just post pics for a laugh. I even told him I had Bambi legs in that blurry pic!!


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Hahahahaha



BHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA oh my.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I am real relaxed...smoked out n nibbled on some banana. Bread...being a prick to girls is childish...even hot ones are sensitive.


good thing i didn't make fun of any "hot ones".


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2012)

Tell me something my friend...You ever dance with the Devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;4EL67mjv1nM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=4EL67mjv1nM[/video]


----------



## greenswag (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Thanks. I know I'm not everyone's cup of tea- what model is?
> 
> As long as my man finds me attractive then that's the main thing. I'm not the best looking girl on RIU, prob just the most photogenic and one of the oldest ! My guy knows that I just post pics for a laugh. I even told him I had Bambi legs in that blurry pic!!


Awh so it wasn't smoke? D:


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 10, 2012)

Here FDD eat a snickers
[video=youtube;A3njod6lveI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3njod6lveI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> hahahahhahaa, you have chicken legs and man hands!!!
> 
> is that better?



No I'd rather be locked up this Xmas looking silly and thinking abt the sex you could have got! 

Me versus your woman = No contest


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;ugmiBUUkx1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ugmiBUUkx1g[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No I'd rather be locked up this Xmas looking silly and thinking abt the sex you could have got!
> 
> Me versus your woman = No contest


i'll be home for christmas, and my woman would never stoop low enough to post pics of herself on a grow forum to seek the attention of desperate men. but then again she's not a "model". 


i thought we were all having fun. seems it's a one-way street though.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

FDD we're only allowed to pick on the less fortunate here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## DSB65 (Dec 10, 2012)

YOU stay strong fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

kinetic said:


> FDD we're only allowed to pick on the less fortunate here.


obviously.

the strong ones are too weak to handle it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> YOU stay strong fdd


hang in there, my friend. i can't imagine what you are going thru, but you have my support. 

i miss your avatar.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll be home for christmas, and my woman would never stoop low enough to post pics of herself on a grow forum to seek the attention of desperate men. but then again she's not a "model".
> 
> 
> i thought we were all having fun. seems it's a one-way street though.


Yeah coz you've brought enough shame on the family we don't need her taking her clothes off too !!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah coz you've brought enough shame on the family we don't need her taking her clothes off too !!


so you feel marijuana distribution is "shameful"? 


wow. whose side are you on?


----------



## greenswag (Dec 10, 2012)

Not sure the lyrics fit but the feeling sure does

[video=youtube;ZzTr3b0SzjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzTr3b0SzjE[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll be home for christmas, and my woman would never stoop low enough to post pics of herself on a grow forum to seek the attention of desperate men. but then again she's not a "model".
> 
> 
> i thought we were all having fun. seems it's a one-way street though.


Feel like a big man now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2012)

Easy easy...EASY!

No need to be dragging marijuana's good name through the mud...let's keep it civil, folks...remember the bigger picture...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

Lmfao and it's 4am so im off !! Im in legal Cataluyna. Hahahahahahah


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No I'd rather be locked up this Xmas looking silly and thinking abt the sex you could have got!
> 
> Me versus your woman = No contest


personality killer right here, dont compare yourself to other women when you dont know the situation, makes you seem crazy to alot of men.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Feel like a big man now?


as big as those who made fun of rainman.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

Back on track, damn lahada, you got it going on!


----------



## greenswag (Dec 10, 2012)

lahada's exit


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


people wonder how i reached 60k. 

i invented this game. way back in '07.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2012)

...like a fucking shark tank at feeding time...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Easy easy...EASY!
> 
> No need to be dragging marijuana's good name through the mud...let's keep it civil, folks...remember the bigger picture...



it's alright, it's all she's got to throw at me.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lmfao and it's 4am so im off !! Im in legal Cataluyna. Hahahahahahah


This has attracted some negative attention from Spain&#8217;s national authorities. Because while Catalonia&#8217;s regional law permits personal pot growing, it conflicts with a national law against producing illegal drugs. It&#8217;s like the stand-off between California with its medicinal marijuana law and federal authorities who keep raiding state sanctioned facilities


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

If lhada is listing phony pics I will break her balls too...what is hard to understand?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

Silicity said:


> personality killer right here, dont compare yourself to other women when you dont know the situation, makes you seem crazy to alot of men.


Yet he compares his wife to me in regard to posting pics? Read the post - twit !


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2012)

Fucking christ...Everyone knows it's absurd to throw someone in jail over a harmless plant...Just thinking about it makes me see red.....


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 10, 2012)

you fucks dont no shit


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> you fucks dont no shit


currently no. I'm fortunate to be in the situation I'm in.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yet he compares his wife to me in regard to posting pics? Read the post - twit !


you brought her into this first. my comparison was in response to your insult directed at her. you took a cheap shot and failed. just like the attempt at mocking my legal issues. try again.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> it's alright, it's all she's got to throw at me.


Thats cool. Already looks like the rest of ur dirt is gonna stick !!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Fucking christ...Everyone knows it's absurd to throw someone in jail over a harmless plant...Just thinking about it makes me see red.....


it sure is fun to laugh at them about it though.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Thats cool. Already looks like the rest of ur dirt is gonna stick !!


thought you went to bed.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

dont get mad at me, im just stating something most men would agree upon, im more so trying to offer advice, sorry if i offended you but you would have to talk to me face to face to actually understand the situation and where im coming from, also when someone tends to bring up a topic and then insult the other person with it it tends to make the replier more aggravated about said topic and then he retaliated with him defending his wife and trying to contradict you. its how people are and how they argue, you got to look past that and learn to understand where theyre coming from instead of retaliation.


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 10, 2012)

i would of done anythinng to make him better


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

Silicity said:


> dont get mad at me, im just stating something most men would agree upon, im more so trying to offer advice, sorry if i offended you but you would have to talk to me face to face to actually understand the situation and where im coming from, also when someone tends to bring up a topic and then insult the other person with it it tends to make the replier more aggravated about said topic and then he retaliated with him defending his wife and trying to contradict you. its how people are and how they argue, you got to look past that and learn to understand where theyre coming from instead of retaliation.


Joder ! Que pasa? Pues nada. Estoy bromeando contigo solo !

Fuck! What wrong? It's nothing. Im only joking with you! 

Buenos noches


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> i would of done anythinng to make him better


try reading "no fear, no death" by thich nhat hanh, you'll feel alot better if you take heed to his words.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

Like coursing in the deep prajna paramita


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 10, 2012)

i got 2 more 1000 watt lights ..im going to make some money this year


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> as big as those who made fun of rainman.


Making fun of somebody's weight is much different than rainmans situation.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Making fun of somebody's weight is much different than rainmans situation.


let it die man... flame is just gonna keep burning when nobody wants to keep it alive...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Making fun of somebody's weight is much different than rainmans situation.


what weight?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 10, 2012)

Silicity said:


> let it die man... flame is just gonna keep burning when nobody wants to keep it alive...


Fair enough, I just don't like it when people pick on others for no reason other than to be a dick. I'm done.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2012)

i just invited finshaggy's sister to rollitup


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> what weight?


Omg ! It wasn't even funny the first time. Let's get this into context, you got butthurt coz ur boyfriend rainman got caught out stupidly. Of course you sympathise with this mistake as u recently got caught out. You try to redirect the thread back to the picture of yourself which was it's purpose and all you've done since is poke fun at people who are clearly not aesthetically challenged. You know I've made a living from my looks and an inept retards opinion is gonna fall like water off a ducks back. The only other bitchy men I've come across apart from you have been gay.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Omg ! It wasn't even funny the first time. Let's get this into context, you got butthurt coz ur boyfriend rainman got caught out stupidly. Of course you sympathise with this mistake as u recently got caught out. You try to redirect the thread back to the picture of yourself which was it's purpose and all you've done since is poke fun at people who are clearly not aesthetically challenged. You know I've made a living from my looks and an inept retards opinion is gonna fall like water off a ducks back. _*The only other bitchy men I've come across apart from you have been gay*_.


And we can put the Bitch in bitchy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Fair enough, I just don't like it when people pick on others for no reason other than to be a dick. I'm done.


you finally got it.


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 10, 2012)

next year should be good


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Omg ! It wasn't even funny the first time. Let's get this into context, you got butthurt coz ur boyfriend rainman got caught out stupidly. Of course you sympathise with this mistake as u recently got caught out. You try to redirect the thread back to the picture of yourself which was it's purpose and all you've done since is poke fun at people who are clearly not aesthetically challenged. You know I've made a living from my looks and an inept retards opinion is gonna fall like water off a ducks back. The only other bitchy men I've come across apart from you have been gay.


i seem to have really gotten to you.

thought you went to bed an hour ago.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Omg ! It wasn't even funny the first time. Let's get this into context, you got butthurt coz ur boyfriend rainman got caught out stupidly. Of course you sympathise with this mistake as u recently got caught out. You try to redirect the thread back to the picture of yourself which was it's purpose and all you've done since is poke fun at people who are clearly not aesthetically challenged. You know I've made a living from my looks and an inept retards opinion is gonna fall like water off a ducks back. The only other bitchy men I've come across apart from you have been gay.


You might as well just let it go. He will continue to use his passive aggressive jabs until you get upset and then claim it was only a joke or you're taking it too serious or his favorite, "It's only the internet." Just put him in ignore like I did. Nothing is funnier than watching someone post attack after attack when you only see an effort in futility. Pathetic and humorous at the same time. The cool thing is the more he posts the more people realize what he's truly like.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You might as well just let it go. He will continue to use his passive aggressive jabs until you get upset and then claim it was only a joke or you're taking it too serious or his favorite, "It's only the internet." Just put him in ignore like I did. Nothing is funnier than watching someone post attack after attack when you only see an effort in futility. Pathetic and humorous at the same time. The cool thing is the more he posts the more people realize what he's truly like.



dude, i have 60k posts. if they haven't figured it out yet ... 

good thing we got you to straighten it all out though. 

now stop harassing me, you're making me laugh. and stay off my profile page as well.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

isnt a nice feeling when you dont have to deal with stupid shit about more stupid shit, waste of time feeling otherwise, let it go jesus christ....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You might as well just let it go. He will continue to use his passive aggressive jabs until you get upset and then claim it was only a joke or you're taking it too serious or his favorite, "It's only the internet." Just put him in ignore like I did. Nothing is funnier than watching someone post attack after attack when you only see an effort in futility. Pathetic and humorous at the same time. The cool thing is the more he posts the more people realize what he's truly like.


I can't help it! It's funny!! Gonna have another J and drop!! I'm just kicking back, got my jars lined up around me! Hey, if I got thru my real life shit and made it to this age then no jailbird can ruffle my feathers!! Good night darling !!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Silicity said:


> isnt a nice feeling when you dont have to deal with stupid shit about more stupid shit, waste of time feeling otherwise, let it go jesus christ....


this is the most fun i've had on RIU in over a year.  

i'll be gone soon enough.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I can't help it! It's funny!! Gonna have another J and drop!! I'm just kicking back, got my jars lined up around me! Hey, if I got thru my real life shit and made it to this age then no jailbird can ruffle my feathers!! Good night darling !!



the fact that you have to assure everyone that you are "OK" says a lot. i've kept you up for over an hour now.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 10, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I can't help it! It's funny!! Gonna have another J and drop!! I'm just kicking back, got my jars lined up around me! Hey, if I got thru my real life shit and made it to this age then no jailbird can ruffle my feathers!! Good night darling !!


Good night. Vaya con dios, mi hermana.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

LMFAO I'm lying down !!


----------



## ebgood (Dec 10, 2012)

...........View attachment 2437935


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

it's either this, or farmville. and i've already fed all my chickens.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2012)

it's the third night of channukah. here is a picture of me feeding a latke to my pup.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

well im off to, i got some cigars, an 18 pack, and 3 racks of ribs to tend to. fun night ahead, see ya peeps later.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Good night. Vaya con dios, mi hermana.



Vale, hablamos mañana. Estoy cansada ahora. Que divertido pero. Que un carbon también eh ? Mi dar igual, seguro. Tenemos muchos stupidos en este sitio. Es normal, bienvenido a el internet!!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 10, 2012)

...here's one from waaaay back when.

'






''
'''
'
''''
''


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 10, 2012)

Soooooo....anyone seen rainman yet? I want him to meet my new boyfriend:


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's the third night of channukah. here is a picture of me feeding a latke to my pup.
> 
> View attachment 2437941



you're white?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you're white?


no, i'm black.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Soooooo....anyone seen rainman yet? I want him to meet my new boyfriend:


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 10, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Soooooo....anyone seen rainman yet? I want him to meet my new boyfriend:



...did someone add that tattoo?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i'm black.


scared me for a minute there. 

i like your dog.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's the third night of channukah. here is a picture of me feeding a latke to my pup.


That's a puppy?????


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you're white?


Damn it Fdd it caucasian now, it's inappropriate to use the term white.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 10, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...did someone add that tattoo?


the tattoo artist?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Damn it Fdd it caucasian now, it's inappropriate to use the term white.


damnit, i'm such the racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> scared me for a minute there.
> 
> i like your dog.


he likes you too. he likes everyone, minus the thieves in the neighborhood.



Carne Seca said:


> That's a puppy?????


just turned 1 year old the other day. he should pack on aother 20 pounds or so before he stops growing.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> he likes you too. he likes everyone, minus the thieves in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> just turned 1 year old the other day. he should pack on aother 20 pounds or so before he stops growing.


You're going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 10, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> the tattoo artist?


...sorry, no, I might have missed something  Wasn't there a disguise in that whole ordeal?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You're going to need a bigger boat.


we just bought a california king and a sectional, all for the pup.


----------



## april (Dec 10, 2012)

And I thought I had a super Ego  

bahahaha this was a fun read

female egos are funny

Bragging about using ur looks to make money seems shallow, calling someone out when ur doing the same seems....... ya lmfao


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2012)

I've never noticed any egos here.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 10, 2012)

its all peoples egos, i can run up in store and yell "im gay" and not care two fucks, even though im not gay, im more "emotional secure", also got wifi tethering so i can stay on if anyone wants to throw that out there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2012)

my ugly mug, ...


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Soooooo....anyone seen rainman yet? I want him to meet my new boyfriend:


...........


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

What. Is wifi tethering mean?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 10, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i just invited finshaggy's sister to rollitup


why are inappropriate pictures & Photoshop buzzing around in my head. I just had deja vu


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

I like your dog Buck.....lab?


----------



## berad4guvna (Dec 10, 2012)

You think Jesse is going after Heisenberg aka Walter White, in the next season?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I like your dog Buck.....lab?


50% mastiff
25% great dane
25% coon hound


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 10, 2012)

Urca said:


> fdd was great when he had the power... the forum was very different. I enjoyed it alot more.
> Some of the asshats they made into mods were highly disappointing


yes....... I think shit tons of people would have had a nice long vacation


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 10, 2012)

sunni said:


> ew god i hate oyu



hahah sunni is queen of the trolls 

[video=youtube;6bMLrA_0O5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=6bMLrA_0O5I[/video]


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

He. Looks like a rhodesian ridgeback.........


Jesse ...Walt's ugly wife...his brother in law...the cartel...they ate all comingfor. Him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> He. Looks like a rhodesian ridgeback.........
> 
> 
> Jesse ...Walt's ugly wife...his brother in law...the cartel...they ate all comingfor. Him.


he used to love playing with ridgebacks as a small puppy, but he outgrew them. now he beats up st bernards and irish wolfhounds. he still can't handle the terriers and chihuahuas though.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2012)

Random post. cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ scratching his peacock ... cn


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2012)

Just made some medicated peppermint caramels...waiting for them to cool so I can coat them with dark chocolate(with more cannabutter in it)

2 1/4 cup brown sugar
1 cup corn syrup
1 can sweetened condensed milk(14oz)
1 cup (canna)butter
1 tsp. Vanilla
1 tsp. Peppermint extract

Of course, the peppermint is optional, but before you say "Yuck, peppermint!", the combination of the peppermint, vanilla, and butter just make this a really buttery, warm flavor...Lightly pepperminty, all good!


So, I started off with some good cannabutter...1oz bud - 1lb of butter...I forgot to take a picture before I melted it, so that's the remnants of the pound of cannabutter I started with. 














Into the pot goes the brown sugar,corn syrup, melted cannabutter, and sweetened condensed milk...starts out kinda light greenish brown.







This recipe requires a candy thermometer







So on medium heat, you wanna heat these 4 ingredients while stirring constantly...this part takes FOREVER...Eventually, as the temperature hits 200-210, and the water vapor begins to boil off, the color begins to darken.







FINALLY! After about 25 minutes we've hit 246 degrees, the caramel is darker, and we take it off the flame to add the peppermint and vanilla extracts...












And pour into a greased pan to cool!








Now I'm waiting for them to cool completely, and I'm gonna coat them in dark chocolate(made with cannabutter)...I'll try to remember to take pictures of those steps as well..

And before you say "Cool, but this belongs in the 'cooking with cannabis' section"...That there is a picture of MY hand stirring the caramel...so....fuck you!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok...So this next step is the medicated chocolate coating...I started off with a9oz of 62% Dark and 7oz SemiSweet chocolate chips, as well as 1 tablespoon of cannabutter...



















I threw that over a double boiler to melt, and got out some parchment paper to cut the caramels on...They've set in the fridge, but are not cold...



















Don't forget to stir the chocolate!








Now a sort of tricky part...It may SEEM counter-intuitive, but DO NOT clean the blade after the first cut...It'll be hard to get the first cut un-stuck, but once you do, cutting them will be much easier...Weird, I know!













OK! In to the freezer so they don't melt when I dip them in the hot molten chocolate...Stay tuned!!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2012)

Mmm...Chocolate...lol...

So here I have my melted medicated chocolate...I'm using the ghetto "fork dip" method...and transferring them to a sheet tray covered with parchment paper...After I finished up, back into the freezer to solidify the chocolate coating...They are a little rough around the bottom edge, but after they come out of the freezer, that bottom edge can be cleaned up...



























Pretty much ready to be ingested...Just wanna clean up the bottom edge and maybe wrap them individually some how...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 11, 2012)

Gloves on, people! Time to wrap these little buggers up...


















Man...this is taking a lot longer than I thought...lol...









Phew!Well, I almost ran out of parchment, but actually ran out ot patience first...lol...







72 caramels...64 wrapped individually...Each chocolate contains approximately .2 grams worth of cannabis...Recipe contained 1 cup(1/2 lb) butter, and I used 1oz per 1lb of butter, so 14 grams of weed in 1/2lb...14 divided by .2 = 70...So yeah, like a modest personal bowl's worth of cannabinoids per caramel hopefully, though I'm sure the butter doesn't extract ALL the THC in the weed. I'm just hoping 2 or 3 caramels give me a buzz.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 11, 2012)

I love you. Sorry I seem to be hypnotised by the awesomeness before me


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 11, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Gloves on, people! Time to wrap these little buggers up...


...

................


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> BS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit lahada!!! that whole stone in weight must of went directly to your bust..wow!..lol!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You're a dick man.. And hypocritical. You say it's wrong to pick on others to make yourself feel better, yet you go off and make that post.
> 
> Also, what's the point of begging people to only posts pics if you're just going to be rude?


i couldn't agree more!!! bang out of order! we post pics as is the thread subject. but to be so derogatory over someones pic,and at the same time sit,back ram rod straight on your oh so high horse! defending a rude,lying twisted individual. i just think you were out of order to be so rude about a picture posted for our entertainment. good on you lahada! if only more girls stomachs and hips etc could be as tight/toned!! 35 too, good girl! perhaps i should post a topless pic aswell, so you can all laugh at how slim i am too.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> [video=youtube;4EL67mjv1nM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=4EL67mjv1nM[/video]


G'won OZZY OSBOURNE!!! for someone form Birmingham,you ROCK!!!...lol!!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll be home for christmas, and my woman would never stoop low enough to post pics of herself on a grow forum to seek the attention of desperate men. but then again she's not a "model".
> 
> 
> i thought we were all having fun. seems it's a one-way street though.


 my god!! the dick is still digging! jealousy perhaps? made secret advances and been blown out, what's the score fdd? there really is no need to keep digging out our R.I.U. ladies, show us a faceless pic of your oh so classy dame!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Random post. cn


wait is that a Dragon-ball reader power thingy .

[video=youtube;SiMHTK15Pik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=SiMHTK15Pik[/video]


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Metasynth said:


>


WtF IS THAT? A DOG UMBRELLA?..LOL.


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> hahah sunni is queen of the trolls
> 
> [video=youtube;6bMLrA_0O5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=6bMLrA_0O5I[/video]


ugh i do not sound or look like boxxy ... UGH never posting photos ever again on here


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i just invited finshaggy's sister to rollitup


HERE I COME,A NEWBIE WITH A QUESTION,(SUPRISE,SUPRISE!) sorry for the capital letters, shit laptop, give me back my ipad!!!! anyway, who or what the fuck is finshaggy! enlighten me please! his sister too, thank you...lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> i couldn't agree more!!! bang out of order! we post pics as is the thread subject. but to be so derogatory over someones pic,and at the same time sit,back ram rod straight on your oh so high horse! defending a rude,lying twisted individual. i just think you were out of order to be so rude about a picture posted for our entertainment. good on you lahada! if only more girls stomachs and hips etc could be as tight/toned!! 35 too, good girl! perhaps i should post a topless pic aswell, so you can all laugh at how slim i am too.



leave the horse out of it


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> my god!! the dick is still digging! jealousy perhaps? made secret advances and been blown out, what's the score fdd? there really is no need to keep digging out our R.I.U. ladies, show us a faceless pic of your oh so classy dame!


lol, fap much?


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> it's the third night of channukah. here is a picture of me feeding a latke to my pup.


puppy? fucking hell! she/he is huge,with a capital H, what breed mate?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 11, 2012)

sunni said:


> ugh i do not sound or look like boxxy ... UGH never posting photos ever again on here


just joken..... you could pull it off, you no want be you tube famous ?


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> my ugly mug, ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437966


FUCK yeah!!! who is that ugly fuck wit?...lol!!!


----------



## kelly4 (Dec 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i'm black.


He's not really black...but, he has stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I like your dog Buck.....lab?


golden retriever, i maybe wrong though. it looks like a ridge back to me


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Gloves on, people! Time to wrap these little buggers up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fucking hell! Cadbury's eat your heart out! metasynth is here to take your crown!, special mix of kief,weed and hash cakes... cadbury's can you competewith that selection of lush? i think not..lol! top job metasynth


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2012)

mrs sunny, she's the one in the uhhhhh pink, yeah that's her


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

how do i give matey a +rep? please let me know, for if anybody/thing deserves one it is metasynth for this...pukka bruv!! seriously! K.K.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> mrs sunny, she's the one in the uhhhhh pink, yeah that's her
> View attachment 2438367


oh fuck yeah!!! are they victoria secrets little beautiful angels? either way, what a sight for sore eyes!!! i see plenty of my favoured hip bones and U reg fANNY BONES..LOL....lush,lush,lush!!!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> how do i give matey a +rep? please let me know, for if anybody/thing deserves one it is metasynth for this...pukka bruv!! seriously! K.K.


It's the star icon next to the 'journal this post' below your avatar. To the right of that is the report button.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> how do i give matey a +rep? please let me know, for if anybody/thing deserves one it is metasynth for this...pukka bruv!! seriously! K.K.


hit the sheriffs badge at the bottom of the profile on a persons post 

edit: why does it have to look like a badge anyway?


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2012)

sunni said:


> you need a belly button ring!



and a few sandwiches


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2012)

Fdd you suck so much at communication. It's such a shame too because the ideas you try to get across are really great... then you shit all over them with the unfortunate words and tone you use.

It's really a giant shame.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 11, 2012)

gioua said:


> and a few sandwiches


...here's my take. When was the last time you ravaged the corner of a wall?  It might just be that I'm older now, but a good 1/2" worth of rounded-edge feels more inviting. Just my 2¢, I don't really miss the super-fit chicks. There's a very 'fine line' in the aesthetic. If the appeal of the underlying mass isn't purely genetic, you 'really' can't force it to be.


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...here's my take. When was the last time you ravaged the corner of a wall?  It might just be that I'm older now, but a good 1/2" worth of rounded-edge feels more inviting. Just my 2¢, I don't really miss the super-fit chicks. There's a very 'fine line' in the aesthetic. If the appeal of the underlying mass isn't purely genetic, you 'really' can't force it to be.



I understand the attraction of the skinny chick.. take sunni for example or *lahadaextranjera both are good looking.... but in my book too thin.. now by standards I am sure each one is 100% health however... I like my ladies with some meat, however I appreciate almost almost all the female body types.. guess I am kinda freaky..*


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

I had friends who thought I was nuts because I loved so many different kinds of women when I was younger and going out often.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 11, 2012)

gioua said:


> I understand the attraction of the skinny chick.. take sunni for example or *lahadaextranjera both are good looking.... but in my book too thin.. now by standards I am sure each one is 100% health however... I like my ladies with some meat, however I appreciate almost almost all the female body types.. guess I am kinda freaky..*


...I have no problems in observing the types


----------



## D3monic (Dec 11, 2012)

Sunni's got all the bumps in the right places, lahada was fine as hell during her eating days. I assume she smokes cigarettes? Typical build of a female smoker with high metabolism. I personally prefer a few pounds on... Nice handful to squeeze be it the front or rear.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

sunni said:


> ugh i do not sound or look like boxxy ... UGH never posting photos ever again on here


Unfortunately hunny, I thought this was a YouTube video posted by you! Sorry.lol! She does look almost Identicle to you though!. 
As for how yourself and she sounds, we'll have to rely on demonic. Looks though. 
Are you sure this is not you?....lol!! K.K.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

kinetic said:


> It's the star icon next to the 'journal this post' below your avatar. To the right of that is the report button.


Thank you kinetic, here's hoping you are good bro! Thank you again..K.K.


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Unfortunately hunny, I thought this was a YouTube video posted by you! Sorry.lol! She does look almost Identicle to you though!.
> As for how yourself and she sounds, we'll have to rely on demonic. Looks though.
> Are you sure this is not you?....lol!! K.K.




does sunni have videos too? just asking for a friend..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 11, 2012)

kinetic said:


> It's the star icon next to the 'journal this post' below your avatar. To the right of that is the report button.


Yeah, you can test it out on me if you want kenny.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

gioua said:


> I understand the attraction of the skinny chick.. take sunni for example or *lahadaextranjera both are good looking.... but in my book too thin.. now by standards I am sure each one is 100% health however... I like my ladies with some meat, however I appreciate almost almost all the female body types.. guess I am kinda freaky..*


i guess you are! Lahada is tall, very for a lady, if I guessed I'd say 5'9"-6' max with a weight at those heights of 130lb/ 120lb sunny I guess weighs 112/120lb. I could be wrong pics are hard, though lahada used to model, so 5'9"minimum. Either way they are both a sight for my sore eyes..lol. Loving you ladies. K.K.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah, you can test it out on me if you want kenny.


Cool! Thank you hep! Please let me know whether you get it, thank you!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay here's my pic,to take the heat of lahada, those who assume she is too thin, check this out!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Men!!! Don't be ripping the piss out of this skinny muppet!...lol! It is post a pic thread after all, and seeing as peeps think lahada is too thin, I thought I'd show you I eat like a fucking horse, unfortunately work like one too...lol.

yeah as you can see, I've par taken in X90 or whatever it was demonic said, some hardcore training regime! Lool!!! Can't you see it? 

Yeah bruv! Ripped and massive..Lol! BAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 11, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> my ugly mug, ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437966



LMAO.... Ima pawn it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Men!!! Don't be ripping the piss out of this skinny muppet!...lol! It is post a pic thread after all, and seeing as peeps think lahada is too thin, I thought I'd show you I eat like a fucking horse, unfortunately work like one too...lol.
> 
> yeah as you can see, I've par taken in X90 or whatever it was demonic said, some hardcore training regime! Lool!!! Can't you see it?
> 
> Yeah bruv! Ripped and massive..Lol! BAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHAHAHAHAHAHA


you are pretty ripped. p90x huh, I gotta jump on that program one day. I hate high intensity workouts though, I'm a lazy guy


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> LMAO.... Ima pawn it


Is that you bruv with good old rip 'em off rick Harrison, pawn stars?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2012)

I have no interest in being big and muscly, i can't see a need for it and as such the effort involved in obtaining it.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you are pretty ripped. p90x huh, I gotta jump on that program one day. I hate high intensity workouts though, I'm a lazy guy


i was only joking mate, X90 or whatever I've never heard of! Not that I've participated in it, I understand from previous posts you look like Robert Downey jnr! Big too,! So I'd say look up Body For Life, Bill Murray, you eat 6 small meals away and train 12,10,8,6 reps increasing weight whilst lowering reps, 3 months and then a maintenance regime, but in those 2/3 months, judging by my bro, you get ripped to fuck,provided you have the mass to start with. Regime is 4 days weights 3 days 20 mins cardio, look it up bruv, Bill Murray, Body For Life...K.K.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Guys! Omg ! What a big fuss! I can't deny I was very slim in August so here's me in October. Thought you'd like a special of my turkey legs!! Lol!! I've just gained 4 Kg which is 2" all over bringing me up a dress size and leaving me with stats 36-26-36!! Wouldn't mind a couple more KG, we'll see! I've always had a rapid metabolism and I eat all day.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Okay here's my pic,to take the heat of lahada, those who assume she is too thin, check this out!


I bet you eat all day too!! You must have fantastic muscle memory when ur in between training. I miss my Ready Brek so I've been eating croissants daily.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I have no interest in being big and muscly, i can't see a need for it and as such the effort involved in obtaining it.


There's nothing wrong in looking/being fit! 
I agree with you in regards to being huge! I call them sausage men..lol. Regardless of how ripped they are, just doesn't look right!
though it's nice for women to caress your abs.
just as I see parts of female anatomy AWESOME!!!
i'm sure females feel the same way as us men do, 
obviously, women liking man bits ans men LOVING female bits... Hmm! Lush!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> There's nothing wrong in looking/being fit!
> I agree with you in regards to being huge! I call them sausage men..lol. Regardless of how ripped they are, just doesn't look right!
> though it's nice for women to caress your abs.
> just as I see parts of female anatomy AWESOME!!!
> ...



Exactly!! Here, have a canna cookie, ur body's earnt it!! (they've taken them off me now, time to leave!)


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Exactly!! Here, have a canna cookie, ur body's earnt it!! (they've taken them off me now, time to leave!)


i take it when you say canna cookie, that they are loaded with our favourite substance?...hmm, Yesss! Pllease!!!..lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2012)

No, nothing wrong with it at all. Just not my style. I don't have any need for more muscle in my life, i'm as strong as i need to be, so i don't worry about it. I also think it's swings and roundabouts with regard to women, sure there is a difference between toned and tank, but most women i know do not like ab covered muscly men.

Plus i also like to think that not being all hard and muscly and such, i make for a more comfortable pillow for Kuroi to fall asleep on 

Even if i wanted to get big and whatnot though, not really viable, not unless i achieved it via work, and a kitchen does not offer that much of a chance of a workout. After a 14 or 15 hour shift, not generally in the mood to do anything but crawl into bed knowing i have to be up 6 or 7 hours later to do it all again. I also can't stand gym workout kinda stuff, if i wanted to get fit, i would go for bike rides, or go swimming, or kayaking etc. then i can at least find some enjoyment while at the same time getting the exercise


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> i take it when you say canna cookie, that they are loaded with our favourite substance?...hmm, Yesss! Pllease!!!..lol.


Yes, some girl made them and dropped them off at my friends shop. I had 3 or 4. They were cinnamon and sugar sprinkled, very nice. I've started making canna butter from the trim. I got my club to buy a &#8364;450 pollinator machine so we can bake !


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Though admittedly, my first ingestion of cannabis didn't go so well,  
so I am now fearful of eating it again,believe me,it wasn't fun!!!
it was back in the day that "Top Rock" that's what we called it,
9 oz bers or pukka hash, not soap shit bar like now, this was proper!
anyway, we made coffees, got a spoon, melted some butter, crumbled a few joints into the spoon/ hot butter,then stirred into a cup of coffee.
Fucking hell!!
30 mins later, RUINED!!!!
honestly, it was like a heavier than heavy acid! I mean one good bong of pure puff and I used to be near neigh tripping,so this, I was wasted!
for about two hours man!
i'd gone halves with a hardcore puffer mate on a quarter, done the coffeesetc, he wandered off, I was worshipping the porcelain bowl...lol! When we met up again ,he was like, skin up! Where you been?
i was like fuck that! You can keep it, I'm alright thanks, no more for me.
the moral is,eating hash is fucking heavy!!!
would I do it again?
hmmm,I'm not sure! Scared!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

We use the pollen so the buzz depends on the weed it's come from. Cakes are labelled 'critical mass muffins' for eh. You'd be fine! We simmer the pollen in butter.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yes, some girl made them and dropped them off at my friends shop. I had 3 or 4. They were cinnamon and sugar sprinkled, very nice. I've started making canna butter from the trim. I got my club to buy a &#8364;450 pollinator machine so we can bake !


Ah so, reading previous posts about it being relatively legal in Barcelona,you have a group of like minded individuals? (Club of stoners basically!) 
and now you're going to be their designated pastry chef!..I'm jealous,hehe! I need to get out and socialise more
though I have a new group of friends,here on R.I.U. Or at least I hope I have
don't want to end up like "the rapist/stalker/weirdo, I can't recall his name off hand, so I shall not degrade someone else incase the name I have in mind is wrong.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> We use the pollen so the buzz depends on the weed it's come from. Cakes are labelled 'critical mass muffins' for eh. You'd be fine! We simmer the pollen in butter.


tumble the weed and then sell it, I guess dispensaries are the same the world over. :[


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> We use the pollen so the buzz depends on the weed it's come from. Cakes are labelled 'critical mass muffins' for eh. You'd be fine! We simmer the pollen in butter.


I think you mean resin glands and not pollen


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> We use the pollen so the buzz depends on the weed it's come from. Cakes are labelled 'critical mass muffins' for eh. You'd be fine! We simmer the pollen in butter.


im loving the look of that! Is that all KIEF? That's my name by the way, I should have used it as my used I.d. But I originally joined to get some answers for my girls.though i must admit,this is my first ever forum,I've been PMSL it's good fun, I thank all you peeps for that thank you..K.K.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry...KIEF! Keith..lol!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think you mean resin glands and not pollen


I read some thing saying, pollen is males plants' spunk..and pollum is the name of certain hash, light and very fluffy, 
that is what I guess lahada has, going by how good the plant was is how good the hash/ cakes will be
fuck knows what plants made the good old top rock, but fuck man! That shit rocked!!!
i still miss it! Very much! 
I honestly believe no weed can match it!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2012)

Many Europeans typically call that Pollen.
In the US that would be called Trich's, and pollen is what male flowers give off.

Same good stuff, different terminology.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> tumble the weed and then sell it, I guess dispensaries are the same the world over. :[









Our weed is too good for that. Clubs can sell over a KG in small bags a day. Commercial growers everywhere so getting trim is easy. 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think you mean resin glands and not pollen


Lo siento mucho, tenemos palabras diferente aquí en Barcelona ! Thats what we call it here and yes male plants produce pollen. I'd not heard of 'kief' til this year.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Many Europeans typically call that Pollen.
> In the US that would be called Trich's, and pollen is what male flowers give off.
> 
> Same good stuff, different terminology.


thanks for the euro lesson. I always wondered why they called it a pollinator


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 11, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thanks for the euro lesson. I always wondered why they called it a pollinator


Things here are often called pollen catchers, herb grinders, ect. to get around paraphernalia laws.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Our weed is too good for that. Clubs can sell over a KG in small bags a day. Commercial growers everywhere so getting trim is easy.
> 
> 
> Lo siento mucho, tenemos palabras diferente aquí en Barcelona ! Thats what we call it here and yes male plants produce pollen. I'd not heard of 'kief' til this year.


So when matey says "tumble the weed,then sell it!" 
I assume he means some way of extracting all the trics to make hash/cakes,
then selling the weed previously used to do such?


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Story if I seem thick, certain words and acronyms,things like that I'm still learning, 
though been a puff head all my life...
fucking iPad and predictive text!!! Argh!! *sorry*


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> So when matey says "tumble the weed,then sell it!"
> I assume he means some way of extracting all the trics to make hash/cakes,
> then selling the weed previously used to do such?


Hmmm! Looks good enough to eat..lol!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Story if I seem thick, certain words and acronyms,things like that I'm still learning,
> though been a puff head all my life...
> fucking iPad and predictive text!!! Argh!! *sorry*


ya damn greenhorn! lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2012)

Damn, Lahada. Shave yer arm. cn


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Damn, Lahada. Shave yer arm. cn


So the saying goes,the hairier your arms,the better you are in bed!
i haven't a clue where or who coined that saying, though I have defo heard it more than once and in different geographical locations, all England though!??


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Is that you bruv with good old rip 'em off rick Harrison, pawn stars?


naw i was matching up some one to a celeb that posted early.

Yea thats me

i reery meet reeek harreryz


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Damn, Lahada. Shave yer arm. cn


Hahahahahahah. That arm belongs to a Columbian friend of mine who owns a club. That was my 'how to' with the machine.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hahahahahahah. That arm belongs to a Columbian friend of mine who owns a club. That was my 'how to' with the machine.


Figured as much, but could I resist? cn

(here's me enjoying a cone)


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2012)

me 



[video=youtube;vdV8YqnZCyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdV8YqnZCyI[/video]


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> So the saying goes,the hairier your arms,the better you are in bed!
> i haven't a clue where or who coined that saying, though I have defo heard it more than once and in different geographical locations, all England though!??


Well they could have higher testosterone levels which is now being claimed as a female viagra
http://articles.nydailynews.com/2012-11-07/news/34977438_1_sexual-desire-sexual-dysfunction-new-drug


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> me
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;vdV8YqnZCyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdV8YqnZCyI[/video]


pukka! Jet skis rock!
that looks so much fun.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Figured as much, but could I resist? cn
> 
> (here's me enjoying a cone)



I'll allow it this time but next time you're going to get it from Shanti!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Many Europeans typically call that Pollen.
> In the US that would be called Trich's, and pollen is what male flowers give off.
> 
> Same good stuff, different terminology.


Well done GWN!! Here it is on the board in another friends club.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 11, 2012)

Why are the signs in English?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2012)

one of my local clubs, ... http://www.organicann.com/


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Why are the signs in English?


didn't you know bruv? English is the worlds universal language, so rather than having multiple signs they just have one in English, chances are if they cannot speak/read a word of Spanish, the odds are they'll understand some English.
either that or it's an ex-pat bar/cafe and the owner as well as the majority of his/her regular customers are ex-pats and tourists too.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 11, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Why are the signs in English?


lolz......

When I went to Europe everyone knew how to speak/read English. A lot of the signs where in English too. We are the Mexicans of Europe. 

Ia speka no language yours. Its like having Spanish on our signs in the US


----------



## kelly4 (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Well done GWN!! Here it is on the board in another friends club.


What is ice-o-lator?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Sunni's got all the bumps in the right places, lahada was fine as hell during her eating days. I assume she smokes cigarettes? Typical build of a female smoker with high metabolism. I personally prefer a few pounds on... Nice handful to squeeze be it the front or rear.


During my eating days? Eh? You mean my feeding days !! Lol . Yes i can smoke in and out of clubs all day but let's not forget I've just gained a bit and I hazard a guess that my bum is actually bigger than yours!! Go measure- we've all seen it. Let me know! I actually prefer my men a bit bigger tbh but my ex was huge at 110kg 6'.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

Stateside I think advertising Mexican Sativa will get you laughed at. Atleast where Im from mexican weed=brick


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> lolz......
> 
> When I went to Europe everyone knew how to speak/read English. A lot of the signs where in English too. We are the Mexicans of Europe.
> 
> Ia speka no language yours. Its like having Spanish on our signs in the US


do you have Spanish on certain signs in the U.S.
pi know the poxy welsh have signs in their archaic language,then have English underneath, though I often wonder, who the fuck speaks/read and writes in welsh?
gobble de gook to say the least!
and even if you are fluent in welsh, to what purpose will that serve you on the worldwide stage?
i bet a few of our American cousins on here don't even know where Wales is, never mind having heard their language...lol!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> What is ice-o-lator?


About 5 languages are spoken in the club so you'd all be fine!! The guys that serve speak Spanish, Catalan and English. Tourists can join in minutes and this is a focus for the club. 

Ice-o-later is a type of soft hash, it's kept on the freezer as it melts.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> What is ice-o-lator?


Extraction bags.

http://www.ice-o-lator.nl/


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> do you have Spanish on certain signs in the U.S.
> pi know the poxy welsh have signs in their archaic language,then have English underneath, though I often wonder, who the fuck speaks/read and writes in welsh?
> gobble de gook to say the least!
> and even if you are fluent in welsh, to what purpose will that serve you on the worldwide stage?
> i bet a few of our American cousins on here don't even know where Wales is, never mind having heard their language...lol!


Solo pocos hablan Castillano ahí.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Stateside I think advertising Mexican Sativa will get you laughed at. Atleast where Im from mexican weed=brick


Hey bruv, you say that, though there is some matey on this site,I can't recall his name,
but he grew some seeds found in the archetypical Mexican brick weed,
sativa Dom for sure, he said more than happy to soak up high temps,
the photos showed a fat yielding plant,beautifully coated in trichs.
what I'm trying to say is,it's not the weed,but how they harvest and distribute it,
also theirs is grown regardless of male pollution. Good looking weed,seriously bruv,just bad practices.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Stateside I think advertising Mexican Sativa will get you laughed at. Atleast where Im from mexican weed=brick


Wow! I never even noticed that one. I don't smoke hash . On that board the critical was good, loved the blue cream. Goo job on the NYD. Didn't like the Yummy. My double Dutch is on the board. The cheese were just ok.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Stateside I think advertising Mexican Sativa will get you laughed at. Atleast where Im from mexican weed=brick


With that said, I have grown a little sativa that came from a bag of said schwag. Grown and cared for properly it turned out well above expectations and had a few friends surprised.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Solo pocos hablan Castillano ahí.


castillano? Is that Paul? The mobster...llol other than that honey I really haven't a clue as to what you just wrote..lol.
being an ignorant dominate language speaking,English man


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> castillano? Is that Paul? The mobster...llol other than that honey I really haven't a clue as to what you just wrote..lol.
> being an ignorant dominate language speaking,English man


She said 'only a few speak spanish here',
I think.


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Unfortunately hunny, I thought this was a YouTube video posted by you! Sorry.lol! She does look almost Identicle to you though!.
> As for how yourself and she sounds, we'll have to rely on demonic. Looks though.
> Are you sure this is not you?....lol!! K.K.


then you arent looking at me theres no way in hell i wear that much makeup i dont do eyeliner underneath also the angle she is on also im a hairstylist i wouldnt be caught dead with that shitty fucking hack job , if you find other photos of her not at that angle she doesnt look like me.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

kinetic said:


> With that said, I have grown a little sativa that came from a bag of said schwag. Grown and cared for properly it turned out well above expectations and had a few friends surprised.


It was the outdoor harvest so someone must have used that to make it. We don't grow sativas indoor commercially. Takes too long and love our critical.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

sunni said:


> then you arent looking at me theres no way in hell i wear that much makeup i dont do eyeliner underneath also the angle she is on also im a hairstylist i wouldnt be caught dead with that shitty fucking hack job , if you find other photos of her not at that angle she doesnt look like me.


Calm down honey...lol.
itS not like I've seen a lot of you, only the odd pic here and there, I didn't mean to upset you if I have,
I was 
only stating a clear fact,that on first glance you two are very similar.
in fact I don't even know who she is, is she famous?
i truly thought you had posted a YouTube video given this page is post a pic....
sorry Sunni, no offence intended.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

mine was outdoorish lol. Was my first solo endeavor, Glassed in S. Facing porch, in container with a few windows open for air flow. I actually wish I had some more of the seed because with my progressed skills it would have been even better. I loathed the wait though.


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Calm down honey...lol.
> itS not like I've seen a lot of you, only the odd pic here and there, I didn't mean to upset you if I have,
> I was
> only stating a clear fact,that on first glance you two are very similar.
> ...



its like being called a really annoying ugly person who you want to smash with 5 busses


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Calm down honey...lol.
> itS not like I've seen a lot of you, only the odd pic here and there, I didn't mean to upset you if I have,
> I was
> only stating a clear fact,that on first glance you two are very similar.
> ...


You have to go to one of the more seedy places on the internet to find her true history. Boxy queen of the trolls to some.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

kinetic said:


> You have to go to one of the more seedy places on the internet to find her true history. Boxy queen of the trolls to some.


So she is famous?
well,you know, not famous as such, but fame in this fucked up society of you tube etc.
i mean Gangnam style! FFS!
psi, is now super rich with loads of women,
whoop,whoop! Gangnam style!
hey!!! Sexy ladies.... Whoop,whoop!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2012)

sunni said:


> if you find other photos of her not at that angle she doesnt look like me.


Which rather indicates that at the angle previously shown, she does look like you.. Which is what people were mistaking or comparing to you..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;YotTDZiuIyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YotTDZiuIyo[/video]
This is me most nights.


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Which rather indicates that at the angle previously shown, she does look like you.. Which is what people were mistaking or comparing to you..


if i could i would punch you through the screen for that comment


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2012)

Haha, watched that last night  love it.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

sunni said:


> if i could i would punch you through the screen for that comment


...lool!!!...


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2012)

sunni said:


> if i could i would punch you through the screen for that comment


They were your own words.. Jesus Christ. Are you drunk enough that you don't even understand what you are typing?

Besides, your thoughts on what you look like mean nothing, if a handful of blokes think you look like her then tough shit, blokes thing you look like her. Wow you seem insecure or something, I don't know what, but so much anger over nothing.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;YotTDZiuIyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YotTDZiuIyo[/video]
> This is me most nights.


Silly fucker is going to end up gassing himself...lol. Is that a film? Or a t.v. Programme?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Silly fucker is going to end up gassing himself...lol. Is that a film? Or a t.v. Programme?


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1231587/


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Silly fucker is going to end up gassing himself...lol. Is that a film? Or a t.v. Programme?


Hot tub time machine. Funny silly film. Good to watch with a joint or a few beers.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just checked boxy out on the net, 
she's actually quite pretty,
fucking annoying voice though and she looks and kind of behaves about ten..


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> do you have Spanish on certain signs in the U.S.
> pi know the poxy welsh have signs in their archaic language,then have English underneath, though I often wonder, who the fuck speaks/read and writes in welsh?
> gobble de gook to say the least!
> and even if you are fluent in welsh, to what purpose will that serve you on the worldwide stage?
> i bet a few of our American cousins on here don't even know where Wales is, never mind having heard their language...lol!



Is it the farthest west part of the uk. other then NIreland


----------



## kelly4 (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Just checked boxy out on the net,
> she's actually quite pretty,
> fucking annoying voice though and she looks and kind of behaves about ten..


Is it wrong that when Boxxy talks I want to kick her in the teeth? LOL!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Hot tub time machine. Funny silly film. Good to watch with a joint or a few beers.


Yes I'll have to remember that, a sessioning film!
i think the last one I recall virtually killing me with laughter,now bear in mind this is a long,long time ago,
Ace Ventura pet detective 1
i watched it again whilst not hammered and felt embarrassed I actually thought it funny at all!
though at the time I was virtually crying.
tell me, is there any better feeling in the whole of our existences,than laughing so long and hard that you cry?
if there is a better feeling please please please feel free to enlighten me...


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Is it wrong that when Boxxy talks I want to kick her in the teeth? LOL!


i can quite easily see how she has that effect upon people..


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Yes I'll have to remember that, a sessioning film!
> i think the last one I recall virtually killing me with laughter,now bear in mind this is a long,long time ago,
> Ace Ventura pet detective 1
> i watched it again whilst not hammered and felt embarrassed I actually thought it funny at all!
> ...


There is only one pet detective. The second is when nature calls. I absolutely love them both stoned or sober  awesome films. Love most things Jim Carey.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1231587/


Thank you F.G.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> There is only one pet detective. The second is when nature calls. I absolutely love them both stoned or sober  awesome films. Love most things Jim Carey.


I'll agree with you upto a certain point bruv,
jim Carey is an extremely talented funny man,
but the mask was the turning point for me, I went off him massively,
now he seems, seedy, why? I have no idea,just the impression imprinted in my minds eye ever since mask!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2012)

I love the mask as well  I have a thing for bad films haha.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

We all love a bit of shite here and there, 
cheech and chong for example!
shittest movies in the world, though got to laugh at their antics!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

One of my all time favourites,
grease! Oh yeah! Grease baby!, grease is rude, grease rocks...lol!
anyone care to differ?
c'mon peeps, lets get one thread rockin'
if it's not this one,then let me in on the secret,
pllease...lol


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

I was just thinking, I was reading earlier how a couple of people were saying that in the 4 years they've been on this forum that,matey and his fake bird wokking, was the funniest ever!
well I've had a few such moments in the past 2/3weeks,
the one which still tickles me is when matey came home to find his dad had destroyed his plant when the cable man came round.
it was one comment in particular, it said "I wish I could've seen your face,I bet it looked like this...." Then there was a snippet of a video..fucking hell,I nearly Pissed MySelf Laughing, it amazes how people get these hilarious pictures,video captions so quick.
so my hat is off to all you sarcastically witty funny fuckers out there, I and R.I.U. Need you..lol.
loving it peeps, please keep up the good work..lol....K.K.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

I guess it's time to say good night R.I.U.
you can bet it'll heat up now I'm gone
a lot of catching up after work.
laters...K.K.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2012)

why all the bikini shots from the same person? am i missing something here?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 11, 2012)

There could be two, but well, sorry :/ she's all mine


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 11, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> why all the bikini shots from the same person? am i missing something here?


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 11, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


holy shit!!! You been in touch with my ex girlfriend?
how the fuck did you get such an explicit picture of me??...now you have me quaking in my boots,as to what others you may be able to lay your hands on...lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2012)

You should never pose angry - makes you turn red.



Fungus Gnat said:


>


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 11, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


three quotes in a row

LOOK AT IT


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 11, 2012)

There is noo getting away



























Fungus Gnat said:


>




ok lol that was a high moment im done


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 11, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> He's not really black...but, he has stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


if anyone in the central valley wants to get high and have pea soup, i'll be at the holiday inn express in santa nella on saturday the 22nd. that's the exit with andersen's pea soup, which should be familiar to anyone who has driven the 5 through cali.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm more of a one-piece kind of guy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2012)

You need to shave that. . ., you need to shave those. . . - you just need to shave !



ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm more of a one-piece kind of guy


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

OH NO! NOT THIS S*@T AGAIN!!







Edit: pic from Google Images!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> OH NO! NOT THIS S*@T AGAIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the problem with you skinny people. you cant lay on your side without fear of tipping over.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 11, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> That's the problem with you skinny people. you cant lay on your side without fear of tipping over.


sig worthy

if i thought for a second that a sig worthy thread for all thsoe who like sig worthy statements could go look for new sigs would work id start one


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> OH NO! NOT THIS S*@T AGAIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the girl in the white headband topless?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> That's the problem with you skinny people. you cant lay on your side without fear of tipping over.


Speak for yourself streaky !! I don't think they look skinny? Lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Speak for yourself streaky !! I don't think they look skinny? Lol


just making a snappy comment. relative to mr tutu man they are


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Is the girl in the white headband topless?


Probably! We have nudist beaches here but I can tell from the towers in the background that they're on Barceloneta beach (tourists). Until recently it was legal to walk the streets naked but we had to stop it for the tourists. Yup, we're very comfortable here! Lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Probably! We have nudist beaches here but I can tell from the towers in the background that they're on Barceloneta beach (tourists). Until recently it was legal to walk the streets naked but we had to stop it for the tourists. Yup, we're very comfortable here! Lol


weirdos 
















i kid i kid


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 11, 2012)

but seriously, exit 407 on the I-5, saturday night the 22nd. pea soup and uncle buck's weed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> but seriously, exit 407 on the I-5, saturday night the 22nd. pea soup and uncle buck's weed.


meet me at the ihop off the access road


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> but seriously, exit 407 on the I-5, saturday night the 22nd. pea soup and uncle buck's weed.


Is this some trick to try and sell me a Nordic Track Elite 9500 Pro?


----------



## kvnbeach (Dec 11, 2012)

something for the girls to look at.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> weirdos
> 
> I kid you not.
> 
> ...














i kid i kid[/QUOTE]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 11, 2012)

does it have a more abrasive track to work down there nails?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 11, 2012)

hawwwwttttttt


----------



## greenswag (Dec 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> hawwwwttttttt


hahahahahahaha!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 11, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> does it have a more abrasive track to work down there nails?


i'll glue some sandpaper on.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Okay here's my pic,to take the heat of lahada, those who assume she is too thin, check this out!


God damn dude.. Better not bring my lady around you!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 11, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> I'll agree with you upto a certain point bruv,
> jim Carey is an extremely talented funny man,
> but the mask was the turning point for me, I went off him massively,
> now he seems, seedy, why? I have no idea,just the impression imprinted in my minds eye ever since mask!


Yeah, all great things come to an end.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> hawwwwttttttt


I would have guessed your ass had more hair than that.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol D3monic has some competition, it's an ass-off!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

bonus points for anyone that posts split ham.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2012)

back to Boxxy ... 




[video=youtube;tHweocGg5N8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHweocGg5N8&amp;feature=g-hist[/video]


----------



## greenswag (Dec 11, 2012)

insta-win if anyone can reenact this scene, dog doesn't have to be the same breed though lol


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

FDD is that really boxxy? I mean the jewish princess nose looks right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2012)

kinetic said:


> FDD is that really boxxy? I mean the jewish princess nose looks right.


yep. she's going by "aNewHopee" now. her name's not really boxxy. that was simply an "internet personna". 

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/ANewHopeee/videos?view=0[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

I only know her by boxxy, I may or may not have been on 4chan when that was all happening.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I only know her by boxxy, I may or may not have been on 4chan when that was all happening.


her real name is Catie Wayne. =====> https://www.google.com/search?num=10&hl=en&safe=off&site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1600&bih=776&q=Catie+Wayne&oq=Catie+Wayne&gs_l=img.12..0l3j0i5j0i24l6.2287.2287.0.3836.1.1.0.0.0.0.80.80.1.1.0...0.0...1ac.5_uE1zz7jKY


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 11, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Probably! We have nudist beaches here but I can tell from the towers in the background that they're on Barceloneta beach (tourists). Until recently it was legal to walk the streets naked but we had to stop it for the tourists. Yup, we're very comfortable here! Lol


hey i have been to Barcelona , you know why they let you walk around naked. Cuz its HOT as fuck there

if there is one memory from there its that it was hot. & subpar casinos


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 11, 2012)

I think that's Milos Raonic. He's a pro tennis player. He kinda looks like Micheal Jackson's son lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 11, 2012)

He kinda looks like one of Michael Jackson's victims


----------



## srh88 (Dec 11, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> He kinda looks like one of Michael Jackson's victims


[video=youtube;vnF8fOdNxLE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnF8fOdNxLE[/video]
1:55 into it..


----------



## april (Dec 11, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> hawwwwttttttt



Ur zip tie was praying u might step back a few inches 


Nice curves bucky , wait who's ass is this?? I gotta stop reading threads from most recent post....lmfao


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 11, 2012)

is this a new methane case study


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 11, 2012)

kinetic said:


> bonus points for anyone that posts split ham.


Don't ask!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

ArcticGranite said:


> Don't ask!
> 
> View attachment 2439221


better than a tattoo


----------



## srh88 (Dec 11, 2012)

kinetic said:


> better than a tattoo


carne was out tagging his bitches?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 11, 2012)

srh88 said:


> carne was out tagging his bitches?


I'd prefer "tagging his bulls", butt, no.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

srh88 said:


> carne was out tagging his bitches?


Not artic, I think i sold him a phone in real life.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 12, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Not artic, I think i sold him a phone in real life.


Ya, and whats up w that #? Had to write it somewhere just to remember it.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

greenswag said:


> Lol D3monic has some competition, it's an ass-off!


Competition's tough!!! He's off doing squats and lunges now!! Lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 12, 2012)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;vnF8fOdNxLE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnF8fOdNxLE[/video]
> 1:55 into it..



Thank ya'll fer comin. White Power!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 12, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Thank ya'll fer comin. White Power!


and if you dont like will and grace it dont mean there is something wrong with you, IT MEANS THERES SOMETHING WRONG WITH WILL


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 12, 2012)

Fuck I hate that Dave chappelle went bat shit crazy. Dude is hilarious.


----------



## Robfather (Dec 12, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Happy birthday and welcome... How old are you? I turned 20 on Wednesday. Also, love the avatar; Japanese culture is awesome, but not internment


Hate to say I turned 33. Don't get me wrong, just seems time is moving by quick


----------



## srh88 (Dec 12, 2012)

paint the fence


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Speak for yourself streaky !! I don't think they look skinny? Lol


pfft,skinny? wouldn't even class as slim!
more on the scuffer belly type,that thinks...i'm gorgeous! get out the way,i put my handbag in the centre of the dance floor first, now fuck off! i have my fat arse/scuffer belly to shake,i don't need no skinny arsed bitch near me,detracting from my overwhelming gorgeousness.
this is how it is in england! the scuffer belly parade are always! always first on the dance floor! delusional!
though i suppose beer has been helping uglies and fatties to have sex since the dark ages!!!...LOL!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 12, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I would have guessed your ass had more hair than that.


He has to shave or his girl wont toss his salad


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> back to Boxxy ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOO!!! fucking hell!!!
what a load of shit!!!
sunni, now i see,you are dead

right, similarities end at those first pics i saw.
her singing is atrocious too!!!
there was something else iwished to post....nope! fuck it! it's gone, smoking to much weed, short term memory loss...lol!!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> yep. she's going by "aNewHopee" now. her name's not really boxxy. that was simply an "internet personna".
> 
> video]http://www.youtube.com/user/ANewHopeee/videos?view=0[/video]


oh! so now the ''jewish princess'' (laughable,is that her alias? the jew princess...ahahaha!)
she thinks she is beautiful,talented and liked enough to ditch the boxy image, now she's the semetic queen, a little classier,but still boxy!!
no thank you!!!
i'll stick with sunni thank you!
boxy you suck!!!
or do you??
good girls do,and swallow too! (a sign of love.)
sorry peeps if i've devolved your thread into crudeness.
sorry! i am just a simple man with overly simple desires...lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> oh! so now the ''jewish princess'' (laughable,is that her alias? the jew princess...ahahaha!)
> she thinks she is beautiful,talented and liked enough to ditch the boxy image, now she's the semetic queen, a little classier,but still boxy!!
> no thank you!!!
> i'll stick with sunni thank you!
> ...


serious revelations developed out of this... thanks. This thread moves much too quickly for me to keep up with it, so I will just post in it here or there as things go... and put out whatever I want and think and feel because I can! 

And of course... an old picture... years old. Thats the thing bout me... nobody ever really takes pics of me. Seems people also take pics of you because they want to remember you or love you.... hmmmmm.... Im not photogenic anyways, dont blame people for not wanting to look at my ugly mug, or remember my "harsh sincere and serious attitude" I guess. This Picture takes me back a couple years... brings about soooo many memories, and draws out questions. I miss that world I lived in, with hope for us and our future.... She did take pics of me at least, and she was always smiling and happy when she did. The blackness covering my face is like the clouds enveloping my heart...


----------



## munchies7 (Dec 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx5r0msRAgM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2012)

I once met Timothy Treadwell - managed to get a photo of him too.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ditto brother,ditto!!!
the three pics I've posted are quite literally the only three pics of me,that I know of,apart from my old mans funeral!
i feel for you too in regards to the darkness cast by the leaving,loss of a truly loved one.
i have never been the same since,she ,I mean her loss changed me totally!
15 years!!!
ive been accused of being arrogant,self obsessed,even so far as to being accused of being a womanising prick!
nothing is further from the truth!
im 35 and only wokked. 7!
and2 of those I felt for properly,and one was the one who scarred me...lol!
not too funny though,at least I didn'tthink so!


kuroi! If you are out here can you tell me why my iPad has changed from a nice sized whole bottom of the screen keyboard to this shit now,tiny! And half on the other side of the screen??? Not happy with it! I hate the laptop,now I fucking hate this....help,apple mac queen...lol!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh I was supposed to add with a quote! SorRy The loaded Dragon...

yipee! Kuroi! No worries honey bunny, I sorted it out, thank fuck..lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh god, what have you done this time, Kenny? XP

Take a screenshot (press the home button and pock button simultaneously) and post it in the Random Jibber Jabber thread. I don't feel I'm in a position to post a tech help thread you guys keep suggesting as most of this stuff should be within the realm of everyday tech users and anything specialist is better handled by real computer geeks like my boyfriend, Neo, Ryan etc.

EDIT: KENNY! You see that thing at the bottom of your post that says 'Edit Post?'? You don't need more than one post in a row x


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Ditto brother,ditto!!!
> the three pics I've posted are quite literally the only three pics of me,that I know of,apart from my old mans funeral!
> i feel for you too in regards to the darkness cast by the leaving,loss of a truly loved one.
> i have never been the same since,she ,I mean her loss changed me totally!
> ...


Yeah... accusations... of things so disgusting and sick I cant/wont even talk about them... it was all just lashing out from the pain of loss and regret on her part anyways... went through way too much and should have listened and nipped it in the bud a long long time ago... or stuck it out to tend the blossom. I am healing though, rediscovering parts of me, growing and changing. I still have more than hope for me n mine ... all good things in due time  .... I feel there will be more pictures in the future, more happy memories... and difficulties of course  

I dont use ipads or macs... for some reason I kind of just click with windows.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Oh god, what have you done this time, Kenny? XP
> 
> Take a screenshot (press the home button and pock button simultaneously) and post it in the Random Jibber Jabber thread. I don't feel I'm in a position to post a tech help thread you guys keep suggesting as most of this stuff should be within the realm of everyday tech users and anything specialist is better handled by real computer geeks like my boyfriend, Neo, Ryan etc.
> 
> EDIT: KENNY! You see that thing at the bottom of your post that says 'Edit Post?'? You don't need more than one post in a row x


And there you have it sweety, hit the nail square on the head...llol everyday tech users...lol.
hun,I'm stuck in the nineties..hehe!
me and technology,good job my old dear is more tech savvy than me!
though you Hun,are the apple queen..hehe..
you've already proved your salts..lol!
thank you sweety, your help is most appreciated..


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd have liked your post if it weren't for the end, Dragon!

I'm sorry she said mean things about you. You have a lovely aura about you that just makes alot of people feel at ease, I'll bet.

But what did Apple ever do to you lol. I used to be a rabid Mac-Basher, following my computer tech daddy to work every day, he built my first PC when I was 7, the picture of a Microsoft fangirl... until I actually got a Mac.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Yeah... accusations... of things so disgusting and sick I cant/wont even talk about them... it was all just lashing out from the pain of loss and regret on her part anyways... went through way too much and should have listened and nipped it in the bud a long long time ago... or stuck it out to tend the blossom. I am healing though, rediscovering parts of me, growing and changing. I still have more than hope for me n mine ... all good things in due time  .... I feel there will be more pictures in the future, more happy memories... and difficulties of course
> 
> I dont use ipads or macs... for some reason I kind of just click with windows.


Good on you brother, I take it you have young ones too? Al the more difficult.
as you say mate, just soldier on!
hope that each day will be better/easier than the last.
i don't have little ones, though I did and suppose I still feel the pain,time heals! 
Sort of! Understanding why makes it easier, but do you ever really know why?
i assume it was because I was a laid back content/happy with my lot,
she would rather party,be out there,coking it up, the in thing and all that.
me,just happy.
anyways that's enough of depressing R.I.U. With my melancholy reminiscing!
making myself out to be a soppy fool...lol
this ladies unfortunately for me is o' so true.
the saying I hear, and have borne witness to, treat them mean keep them keen!
i just can't!!! 
Muppet I know! As a matey posted to me a little while ago, "gives a whole new meaning to pussy whipped!"
as I replied, "I guess you are right!" I love to munch the Minnie moo....lol.
getting distracted, time to call a halt... Sorry...lol!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

In da club!! My friend and I have been taking pictures of each other. That's me at the bar taking a pic of him!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 12, 2012)

^^ I want to be the first to open a club in Calif. when we go legal!!^^


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'd have liked your post if it weren't for the end, Dragon!
> 
> I'm sorry she said mean things about you. You have a lovely aura about you that just makes alot of people feel at ease, I'll bet.
> 
> But what did Apple ever do to you lol. I used to be a rabid Mac-Basher, following my computer tech daddy to work every day, he built my first PC when I was 7, the picture of a Microsoft fangirl... until I actually got a Mac.


 I just lack the experience with Macs is all. With all the different issues with windows that I have had I have gotten accustomed to the system and set up. I had a mack back in the 80's if that counts, and I miss it too.

She put me through a year and a half (and is still persisting) of hell. It seems as though its wrapping up though, finally .

Actually I think a lot of people are afraid of me, the things I would say. Im, "Brutally Honest" they say. Rigid. Last couple of years wrapped me up in a cocoon of bitterness, crazy transitions... the last couple of weeks though... I am rediscovering pieces of me it seems... I think a big chunk blew in with the very strong winds of the last storm. I think I am loving myself again, and just want to be free and happy.... its my life, gotta OWN it  ....


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah kuroi, I've not yet got the jist of how to harvest certain comments from separate people all chopped up and replied to in one post,I guess you are also saying that if I wish to post further,before someone else has posted,to add it to my previous comment via the edit button?
ok,now I now, sorry mods! For taking up all your thread space


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Yeah kuroi, I've not yet got the jist of how to harvest certain comments from separate people all chopped up and replied to in one post,I guess you are also saying that if I wish to post further,before someone else has posted,to add it to my previous comment via the edit button?
> ok,now I now, sorry mods! For taking up all your thread space



Yeah M8! We know ur just trying to increase your post count !!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

tons of bs wasteful posting anyways... click on the "+ button next to "Reply With Quote on all the posts you want to multi-quote. then when you have selected all the posts you want to quote, on the last one you click on "Reply With Quote, and all of the posts you want to quote will be in your post. Gotta be careful not to type in the quoted text areas


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah M8! We know ur just trying to increase your post count !!


ahaha! Lahada, you caught me bang to rights...lol. How did you know?..lol


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> tons of bs wasteful posting anyways... click on the "+ button next to "Reply With Quote on all the posts you want to multi-quote. then when you have selected all the posts you want to quote, on the last one you click on "Reply With Quote, and all of the posts you want to quote will be in your post. Gotta be careful not to type in the quoted text areas


thank you dragon, I shall bear that in mind, will doing that affect my post count though?...lol.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

Artwork wall of fame !? This ones for you Kuroi. For helping everyone with their IT questions!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> ahaha! Lahada, you caught me bang to rights...lol. How did you know?..lol


Dunno you know! Prob coz I do it too!!  shit I'm high, gotta leave here soon!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Artwork wall of fame !? This ones for you Kuroi. For helping everyone with their IT questions!


Wow! There is some shit hot drawings there.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> thank you dragon, I shall bear that in mind, will doing that affect my post count though?...lol.


yeah, everytime you post your post count will go up haha. 

uhhh.... TLD is kinda stuck on me  ... if you dont mind.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeah, everytime you post your post count will go up haha.
> 
> uhhh.... TLD is kinda stuck on me  ... if you dont mind.


TLD? I'm lost bruv..


----------



## kinetic (Dec 12, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> TLD? I'm lost bruv..


Too Long Didn't read
or 
Top Level Domain


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Wow! There is some shit hot drawings there.


They have some nice weed here. You know it's 1hr 50 from london Luton. We're just waiting for Dam to close the tourist doors!! Plus we have the weather and the beaches !!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

The Loaded Dragon.
T L D

people just started referring to me as TLD years ago and it stuck... on the forums and in real life 

Those nugs look yum... so Ima smoke some


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 12, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Yeah kuroi, I've not yet got the jist of how to harvest certain comments from separate people all chopped up and replied to in one post


to do that you gotta click on the tab that is to the right of the 'reply with quote'. that is the multi-quote tab. 

if you wanna break apart a person's post into little snippets, just make sure you got the beginning and ending quote brackets breaking apart each sentence you wanna dissect


----------



## kinetic (Dec 12, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> They have some nice weed here. You know it's 1hr 50 from london Luton. We're just waiting for Dam to close the tourist doors!! Plus we have the weather and the beaches !!


Don't forget the food and women. (and men for the ladies)
I have a friend thatthat really cut his teeth stateside, formally trained in Argentina, then worked in Pamplona, Spain before being recruited to be a sous chef in Dubai. Spains food looks so good though different in the North than the South I believe.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

I want to TRAVEL the world.... for 10 years! 40-50 yup... that would be bad ass


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> They have some nice weed here. You know it's 1hr 50 from london Luton. We're just waiting for Dam to close the tourist doors!! Plus we have the weather and the beaches !!


sun,sand sea and great weed and company...oops! You live in Barcelona!, ok,forget the sand and sea then, just sun,good weed and great company..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Don't forget the food and women. (and men for the ladies)
> I have a friend thatthat really cut his teeth stateside, formally trained in Argentina, then worked in Pamplona, Spain before being recruited to be a sous chef in Dubai. Spains food looks so good though different in the North than the South I believe.


You're quite the wordly one eh ? Pamplona is famous for the Bull run in the street evers morning for a week. I watch it on TV only in hope that the bulls get someone. Serious casualties last year - good. 

People look well here and life expectancy is the highest in EU. We live well. 

The food in the Basque region is renowned. We have the seafood. Different in the South too. There's a lot of Michelin starred restaurants here but El Buli closed down !


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I want to TRAVEL the world.... for 10 years! 40-50 yup... that would be bad ass


Yeah me too! Just need an underground weed warehouse or a lottery win...lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

looks like the nugs in that tub came from a couple different plants.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Yeah me too! Just need an underground weed warehouse or a lottery win...lol.


It is as simple as the power of choice


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I want to TRAVEL the world.... for 10 years! 40-50 yup... that would be bad ass


Do it, do it, do it!! I've left London nearly 8 yrs ago. Before that I spent time in Asia and lived in Thailand. Got some great memories and friends there. I started backpacking about 12 years ago. Go for it!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> looks like the nugs in that tub came from a couple different plants.....



Yeah we put 20-25 clones under a sq light here. They have more than 9 types here!!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You're quite the wordly one eh ? Pamplona is famous for the Bull run in the street evers morning for a week. I watch it on TV only in hope that the bulls get someone. Serious casualties last year - good.
> 
> People look well here and life expectancy is the highest in EU. We live well.
> 
> The food in the Basque region is renowned. We have the seafood. Different in the South too. There's a lot of Michelin starred restaurants here but El Buli closed down !


Life expectancy is so good because no fucker works!
we all know Spain's financial/economic woes, just like Wales, there is no industry,consequently no work. 
Though the life of tourists and bars/cafes is the way to go in Spain,
a bit hard financially waiting for tourist season though,perhaps those income strapped times can be substituted with the odd fat grow!.... You seem to be thriving there honey.


Ooops I forgot to crop it!
though I did remember to add via edit..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> sun,sand sea and great weed and company...oops! You live in Barcelona!, ok,forget the sand and sea then, just sun,good weed and great company..


Where else can I live in my position ? This movement started just over 18 mths ago and clubs are cropping up everywhere. I'd be proper done in Blighty. There's some seriously switched- on young people making a lot of dough- legally!! I like Summer the best but August is stifling.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Life expectancy is so good because no fucker works!
> we all know Spain's financial/economic woes, just like Wales, there is no industry,consequently no work.
> Though the life of tourists and bars/cafes is the way to go in Spain,
> a bit hard financially waiting for tourist season though,perhaps those income strapped times can be substituted with the odd fat grow!.... You seem to be thriving there honey.
> ...


Yeah coz they siesta (sleep afternoon daily). Food is good too. Mediterranean diet and all that. Cataluyna is quite different to other provinces and with the tax revenue they pull in it certainly helps the government. Who are supporting massive outdoor grows in Taragona. Tourists are here all year round but summer is heaving. Most business is from local members. Who are prob ex pats like me.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

I think Im prolly gunna break the 10 years up into different trips at different times... lots of other things in life i am going to accomplish as well


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Where else can I live in my position ? This movement started just over 18 mths ago and clubs are cropping up everywhere. I'd be proper done in Blighty. There's some seriously switched- on young people making a lot of dough- legally!! I like Summer the best but August is stifling.


I tried cropping failed miserably..
with regards to your quote " where else would I go?"
I recall a previous post of yours,regarding " if you stayed here..U.K. You'd be most likely in holloway.
well I'm glad things are cool for you now Hun,that you've managed to put major distance between yourself and whatever problems life in Blighty caused.
well done Hun..


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I want to TRAVEL the world.... for 10 years! 40-50 yup... that would be bad ass


Do it now bro. What are you waiting on. Doesn't sound like you got that much going on at home. Grab a ticket and go. I'm sure you know some people from around the world on RIU that will let you stay at their places. Do you play any instruments. Buy one and busk your way around the world.

Don't wait.

Start planning now.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> I tried cropping failed miserably..
> with regards to your quote " where else would I go?"
> I recall a previous post of yours,regarding " if you stayed here..U.K. You'd be most likely in holloway.
> well I'm glad things are cool for you now Hun,that you've managed to put major distance between yourself and whatever problems life in Blighty caused.
> well done Hun..


I never stayed at Her Majesty's Pleasure but I could've done. I'm on the run really. Please don't tell them I'm hiding in Spain! Thought I had my risk v reward covered, I was too bullish, oh no!! I put my stops in and out of the UK I got !!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Do it now bro. What are you waiting on. Doesn't sound like you got that much going on at home. Grab a ticket and go. I'm sure you know some people from around the world on RIU that will let you stay at their places. Do you play any instruments. Buy one and busk your way around the world.
> 
> Don't wait.
> 
> Start planning now.


Full Time single father of 2 young children. full time student, self employed, lots of commitments for the next 12 years. but.... I will have the summers  Im planning. patience pays,


----------



## kinetic (Dec 12, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You're quite the wordly one eh ?


Not to mention good looking, smart, and charming.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 12, 2012)

seen thread on page 2, decided stalking was more effective with thread on 1st page.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 14, 2012)

These French girls know how to smoke. They're in here daily!! Go girls !!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> These French girls know how to smoke. They're in here daily!! Go girls !!


The gal on the left has a beautiful smile.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2012)

where have all the stoner chicks gone in my life??? its like they are all gone. Were they simply chased away by lavenstars? kept away by jealous boyfriends and husbands? or has something changed about me over time that women are magnetized away???


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2012)

If you are like me it's your hair.....lol yea, thats the ticket!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> These French girls know how to smoke. They're in here daily!! Go girls !!



do these people know what you are doing with their pictures?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> do these people know what you are doing with their pictures?


Next up on RIU. Pictures of women in coffee shops around the world.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 14, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Next up on RIU. Pictures of women in coffee shops around the world.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2012)

Metasynth said:


>


Lol nice one. That's what I'm looking for lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 14, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> do these people know what you are doing with their pictures?


Fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Fap fap fap fap fap


We already know you will fap to anything so that's a given


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 14, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> We already know you will fap to anything so that's a given


[video=youtube;R8NFkP293xA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8NFkP293xA[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 14, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> do these people know what you are doing with their pictures?


Yes, they sat with me whilst I uploaded. The clubs are cool as they regard it as viral advertising. 



giggles26 said:


> Next up on RIU. Pictures of women in coffee shops around the world.


Might go Dam next wkend, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 14, 2012)

What does fap mean? I've seen this word about,yet have no idea what is meant,something derogatory I assume?

newbie alert!...


----------



## kinetic (Dec 14, 2012)

fap means to masturbate


----------



## kinetic (Dec 14, 2012)

Think of the noise ones penis makes with a good jerking. fap fap fap


----------



## slowbus (Dec 14, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> What does fap mean? I've seen this word about,yet have no idea what is meant,something derogatory I assume?
> 
> newbie alert!...


its nerd for jerk off


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 14, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> What does fap mean? I've seen this word about,yet have no idea what is meant,something derogatory I assume?
> 
> newbie alert!...


skeet skeet skeet.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 14, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Think of the noise ones penis makes with a good jerking. fap fap fap


Lool!!! Come to think of it!Ahahaha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 14, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Lool!!! Come to think of it!Ahahaha


I sent u PM so we can play the name game. Ask paul s about me next time! Knew ur crew well! Mad!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I sent u PM so we can play the name game. Ask paul s about me next time! Knew ur crew well! Mad!


dafuq??/ huh?


----------



## Silicity (Dec 14, 2012)

^.-






closest pic of my face I'll ever post.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2012)

Silicity said:


> ^.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pussy...Lol. Looks like it's a tad bit cold there.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 14, 2012)

warmed up over the past week,havent seen negatives in almost a week... right after we had almost 3 weeks of negatives. t shirt weather right now


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 14, 2012)

Can't complain there man. So how long you lived up there now?


----------



## Silicity (Dec 14, 2012)

10 months as of the 9th, love it so much i never want to leave. ive seen enoigh of the ugly lower 48 and all the disturbing people there.


----------



## chewberto (Dec 14, 2012)

I cant stop laughing!


Uncle Pirate said:


>


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 14, 2012)

You going Proenneke style or in a city like Anchorage?


----------



## Silicity (Dec 14, 2012)

almost proenneke besides the fact i dont have natural food sources so we use the store, next summer ill be taking a half acre and putting fencing up and raise chickens and grow alot of veggies for sure.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You going Proenneke style or in a city like Anchorage?


For the uninitiated.
[video=youtube;iYJKd0rkKss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYJKd0rkKss[/video]


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 14, 2012)

god bless pbs. even though i dont give em shit for donations


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 15, 2012)

In my second home again!!


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 15, 2012)

yum...blueberry haze. a tasty choice for sure. 

the girl ain't bad either .







sorry hon, just kiddin'.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 15, 2012)

chewberto said:


> I cant stop laughing!


Eeew! DROP ME OUT...FFS! What is that?
My eyes,Aaarrgh!!! my eyes! MY EYES,!!!!
only females should take such pics, and not minger s too!
men! Fat hairy ones, NO FUCKING THANK YOU....LOL!!!




Ooops I fucked that up!
i meant to bracket those pics of an odd gun toting hairy??
what should I call it???.lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> In my second home again!!


could imagine myself being the one taking the pic and then we go enjoy a nice tasty bowl  hey.... I can dream


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> could imagine myself being the one taking the pic and then we go enjoy a nice tasty bowl  hey.... I can dream


Us pot heads are great at dreaming


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2012)

bunch of dudes here really need to get laid.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> bunch of dudes here really need to get laid.


Not me lol. Thank God I already have a bad ass chick that likes to smoke pot. She's even a red head. wahoo!


----------



## greenswag (Dec 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;LPzY2fiZz_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPzY2fiZz_Y[/video]


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 15, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> bunch of dudes here really need to get laid.


laid....no. some strange....hell yea.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 15, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> bunch of dudes here really need to get laid.


Tell them to grass someone up and they too should be out for Xmas! 

[video=youtube;6TnCPIGZfwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TnCPIGZfwI&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player&nbsp; [/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 15, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> For the uninitiated.
> [video=youtube;iYJKd0rkKss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYJKd0rkKss[/video]


i got the 4 disc set for my birthday this year. i have to have watched them a dozen times by now.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 15, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> In my second home again!!


You'd need the helmet if I got a hold of you


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 15, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You'd need the helmet if I got a hold of you



So would you coz I'd take you for the ride of your life. Barca's great! I know how much you'd love to cum out here!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> So would you coz I'd take you for the *ride of your life*. Barca's great! I know how much you'd love to *cum* for me!


Sorry I had to lol. Damn pot heads.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Tell them to grass someone up and they too should be out for Xmas!


i'm beginning to think your nothing but a cheap thrill. 

you have no idea what you are even insulting me about.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> bunch of dudes here really need to get laid.



Here's what to do, go tell a screw that ur getting unwelcome advances from the guys and they'll move you to the fragil wing!! 



fdd2blk said:


> i'm beginning to think your nothing but a cheap thrill.
> 
> you have no idea what you are even insulting me about.


Sorry Darling but you really are my Guilty Pleasure!!!  Hahahahahahah


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;qcQvX1AeJu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcQvX1AeJu4[/video]

this shit is hilarious i have never seen so many virgins posturing for attention . . . .


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hahahahahahah


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 16, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Here's what to do, go tell a screw that ur getting unwelcome advances from the guys and they'll move you to the fragil wing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Darling but you really are my Guilty Pleasure!!!  Hahahahahahah


Ok! Here's clarification for our American cousins, screws=jailhouse warders, fragil wing is the numbers, commonly known as protective custody,so as nonces,poofs and just weak people don't get robbed,raped and beaten by the general population,
as for the previous comment of grassing, we all know the jailhouse snitch's intent, to shorten his own sentence by offering up any info they have!
so R.I.U. If you know anybody due to ride some bird (jail time). Be careful what you tell them, your general conversation could result in some poor fuckers door hitting the floor, and that person busted!
also matey looking to be,or actually riding said bird can chop a few months off.
you've been warned R.I.U.

do you think karma will be on my side,since I just helped open some people's eyes??
Probably not!, luck! What's that? Apparently you make your own,until Bertie smalls appears....lol!
Bertie Smalls!=the invention of the word Super Grass in England, no! Not weed either!
he's on a par with Sammy 'The Bull' Gravano.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 16, 2012)

man wtf, if your having convos with people who will snitch in any form

you have already lost

dont talk at all to people who are a threat . . .and you wont have to blame weak willed mo fo's fuckin up your shit


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 16, 2012)

pic of yourself thread lol.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


>









That's nothing! You should see my size 41 feet!!


----------



## dangledo (Dec 16, 2012)

face like an angel
and a body built for sin
in a room full of 9's
sexy lahada is a 10


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That's nothing! You should see my size 41 feet!!


why you would think i would want to see any of you is beyond me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


>


I would tear that ass up!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> why you would think i would want to see any of you is beyond me.


Uh, maybe coz u take so much interest in my legs? Duh! Get with the programme!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I would tear that ass up!!


 i would smoke that grass up..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i would smoke that grass up..


I'd take that ass over grass anyday


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

I would sit in that chair by the plants and relax just content  sun looks warm


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 16, 2012)

That alone in the wildnersess doc is outstanding ...maybe the most impressive. Dude I have ever seen.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I would sit in that chair by the plants and relax just content  sun looks warm


 yeah, when i was in barcelona, it was the oddest thing.. i actually felt like i was closer to the sun.. even though it wasn't all that hot when i was there, the warmth from the sun seemed to be greater than it is on the east coast of the us..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 16, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That's nothing! You should see my size 41 feet!!


FDD, you're fucking mad! Look at that ass and those legs that go on forever!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i would smoke that grass up..





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'd take that ass over grass anyday


Why choose? Luckily my man can have both? I think I've got enough for him too !!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> FDD, you're fucking mad! Look at that ass and those legs that go on forever!!


Lol! He's got extremely high standards? Plus I think he wants a hand model not a body model!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2012)

is that a roof top terrrace lahada??


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 16, 2012)

plant looks a bit droopy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> FDD, you're fucking mad! Look at that ass and those legs that go on forever!!


just looks like a girl to me. i guess after a few you get used to it. i could understand if you never get any how you may be all wound up over it though. 

a dime a dozen.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol! He's got extremely high standards? Plus I think he wants a hand model not a body model!!


your body is "average". get over yourself.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> just looks like a girl to me. i guess after a few you get used to it. i could understand if you never get any how you may be all wound up over it though.
> 
> a dime a dozen.


We all know you'd jump on that ass. You're not kidding anybody.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> is that a roof top terrrace lahada??


My 100sq metre atico (penthouse) private terrace


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My 100sq metre atico (penthouse) private terrace


 if i wasn't before, now i'm officially jealous..


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 16, 2012)

Booty could use a little more meat imo. You do have some nice legs tho.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> We all know you'd jump on that ass. You're not kidding anybody.


if i was drunk, and the line wasn't very long, and she covered her face; probably not.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> plant looks a bit droopy.


The only thing in the picture that does!! Lol

Yeah I was out there watering, happens daily in high mediterranean summer temps, especially on a roof garden!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> The only thing in the picture that does!! Lol


your stomach is tight!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> just looks like a girl to me. i guess after a few you get used to it. i could understand if you never get any how you may be all wound up over it though.
> 
> a dime a dozen.



Thanks for the compliment. I'm a 35 year old girl !! Lol 

No such thing as bad publicity - god I'm loving this! Lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> your stomach is tight!


Yeah I know. However I've just put on 4kg so it's not dead flat now!! Gym time!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> if i was drunk, and the line wasn't very long, and she covered her face; probably not.


Are you gay? Seriously, are you? 

Judging by the pic you posted, don't think the opportunity would come up for you anyways.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

wow, the internet sure has changed things.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Are you gay? Seriously, are you?
> 
> Judging by the pic you posted, don't think the opportunity would come up for you anyways.


You called a man gay then judged his looks in the next sentence. Lawlz


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Are you gay? Seriously, are you?
> 
> Judging by the pic you posted, don't think the opportunity would come up for you anyways.


Hey gorg, u know the sincerest form of flattery is jealousy!! what do u think he's getting hold of in there ? Nada (we hope)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> You called a man gay then judged his looks in the next sentence. Lawlz


And ur judging by accident that he hasn't already seen his mugshot


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 16, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> And ur judging by accident that he hasn't already seen his mugshot


I don't think you get what I'm saying.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2012)

this thread really has taken a turn for the worse imo


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 16, 2012)

heph some people prefer a more mature figure . . . i dont really find tall 12 year old boy frames with nice tits attractive


ive dated skinny girls . . . they always go ow ow or not so hard .. maybe i met the wrong girls


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

Lahada is very attractive, obvious.

Women that are very attractive are quite common. I see women literally all the time that are very attractive. Many an attractive lady I wouldnt have sex with, many I would... 

Personality... attitude... personal integrity and character.... thats what gets me  ... i suppose thats why Im not attracted to lahada


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 16, 2012)

and i am not implying or imfering, just saying

lehada hasnt provided one photo that proves to me that she is a she . . . . . . i do not think you are a dude i take your word for it, my point is you could be lying , tbh heph there is zero proof that what you fap to is more than the image lahade wants to express

so why get so worked up over her, and personality is way more important than looks at least for me, im here for the long hual not the saturday night special


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 16, 2012)

Hubris is a killer. imo


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

could just be a dude showing off how hot his girlfriend is because he gets off on the "jealousy" 

I was always proud to be with my lady when I was with her, and had no issue showing that pride, others jealousy inflated my ego....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> could just be a dude showing off how hot his girlfriend is because he gets off on the "jealousy"


lahada is a chick


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

was just joking around...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lahada is a chick


Christ !! This is brilliant !! All my RIU friends know and besides I have actually met a UK RIU- er out here in Barca. So there !!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2012)

And a nice looking gal at that !


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Christ !! This is brilliant !! All my RIU friends know and besides I have actually met a UK RIU- er out here in Barca. So there !!





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And a nice looking gal at that !


no doubt there... appears to be any grower/stoner mans dream


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> god I'm loving this! Lol


oh, i'm sure you are.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Are you gay? Seriously, are you?
> 
> Judging by the pic you posted, don't think the opportunity would come up for you anyways.


no, not gay. not desperate either.

dude, it's just some chick on the internet. relax.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lahada is a chick


im sure, i believe it. lol

im just saying no need to coyote face over some leg pics . . . . most of us have seen it before . .. . but glad heph has goals get back in that gym dude


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> could just be a dude showing off how hot his girlfriend is because he gets off on the "jealousy"
> 
> I was always proud to be with my lady when I was with her, and had no issue showing that pride, others jealousy inflated my ego....



it could be a dude showing off his new breast implants as well.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 16, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> no doubt there... appears to be any grower/stoner mans dream


...and those girls do exist. At all kinds of maturity levels. But any girl under 50 is going to hang on to her figure as long as she can. It's normal, I think. Sometimes that gets out of hand, though. Cougars, for example, scare me  I look away.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> it could be a dude showing off his new breast implants as well.


Hey, they only a 'D' now. Not a big enough deal - yet! 

Hasta en dos kilos mas!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

I have always been with older women... maybe its time I open up to someone same age or younger hahalol... some cougars are beautiful though.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 16, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> I have always been with older women... maybe its time I open up to someone same age or younger hahalol... some cougars are beautiful though.


...no doubt. But once they've been captured and released too many times the signs of them being tagged are evident


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...no doubt. But once they've been captured and released too many times the signs of them being tagged are evident


Im gunna save myself for something special now....

a Real DownAss chica haha... unfortunately I broke the last one :/


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> no, not gay. not desperate either.
> 
> dude, it's just some chick on the internet. relax.


I'm saying she has a nice figure. And she grows pot.. Prize winner there. 

And I believe it's you that has to chill. If you don't like her looks, don't comment. No need to be a dick.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 16, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im gunna save myself for something special now....
> 
> a Real DownAss chica haha... unfortunately I broke the last one :/


...the warranty is in the box


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 16, 2012)

Anybody remember unlucky? lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...the warranty is in the box


missing the crucial element of Real


----------



## kinetic (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Anybody remember unlucky? lol


I think he's still around in the general growing.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 16, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> missing the crucial element of Real


...yeah, I know man  It's the 'key'.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 16, 2012)

Come gather round friends, 
and I'll tell you a (somewhat related) tale,
of when the red iron ore pits ran plenty (not really)


There once was a girl who frequented this site (may yet still, I don't know) by the name of researchkitty. She teased us with a few pics and the horny geekboys came a running. Eventually it came out, though nobody was really hiding anything, that researchkitty rarely used her account, and it was mostly her boyfriend posting. Feeling betrayed, or embarrassed over jacking to the words of a man unknowingly, said horny geekboys got real angry. All hell broke loose. Or something like that. It was a long time ago, and I was real high.

A tale of caution...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm saying she has a nice figure. And she grows pot.. Prize winner there.
> 
> And I believe it's you that has to chill. If you don't like her looks, don't comment. No need to be a dick.



funny, i'm not the only one saying what i'm saying.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> funny, i'm not the only one saying what i'm saying.


Most of the time I don't even know what you're saying since you just make passive agressive posts. 

And I'm not the only one giving compliments.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Most of the time I don't even know what you're saying since you just make passive agressive posts.
> 
> And I'm not the only one giving compliments.


sorry for giving your make believe girlfriend a hard time. she pretty much brings it on herself though.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> sorry for giving your make believe girlfriend a hard time. she pretty much brings it on herself though.


How? By posting a picture? You posted a picture too, you just don't have much to show off. I'd imagine if you were good looking, guys would be rude to you just like you're rude to lahada.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> sorry for giving your make believe girlfriend a hard time. she pretty much brings it on herself though.


U haven't given me a hard time, u just like poking fun at girls. Makes you more of a man.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm good looking and guys weren't rude to me here (no homo)


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 16, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I'm good looking and guys weren't rude to me here (no homo)


Then you weren't good looking enough! Jk.. 

I'm saying, just because somebody posts a picture, it doesn't mean you have to be a dick. It's how girls tend to act. Some girl has a nice body, and other girls get butthurt.. Like fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> U haven't given me a hard time, u just like poking fun at girls. Makes you more of a man.



keep telling yourself that.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Then you weren't good looking enough! Jk..
> 
> I'm saying, just because somebody posts a picture, it doesn't mean you have to be a dick. It's how girls tend to act. Some girl has a nice body, and other girls get butthurt.. Like fdd.


i made you your own thread bub


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Then you weren't good looking enough! Jk..
> 
> I'm saying, just because somebody posts a picture, it doesn't mean you have to be a dick. It's how girls tend to act. Some girl has a nice body, and other girls get butthurt.. Like fdd.


wtf would i possibly by butthurt over? or jealous for that matter? 

i simply gave an opinion. "she's way too thin and not that hot." she could have simply ignored my comment and moved on. instead SHE got butthurt and hasn't shut up since. 

you made a comment about my looks. did i give 2 shits? no. i don't find the need to seek approval from a bunch of strangers online.


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 16, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i made you your own thread bub


Now I get it .....


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't find the need to seek approval from a bunch of strangers online.


that is all i have been thinking reading all this...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 16, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i made you your own thread bub


I thought it stemmed from jealousy. But thanks anyways.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

it's a "picture of yourself" thread.

not a "don't you want to fuck me" thread. 

huge difference.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf would i possibly by butthurt over? or jealous for that matter?
> 
> i simply gave an opinion. "she's way too thin and not that hot." she could have simply ignored my comment and moved on. instead SHE got butthurt and hasn't shut up since.
> 
> you made a comment about my looks. did i give 2 shits? no. i don't find the need to seek approval from a bunch of strangers online.


So why don't you give everybody a hard time for posting pics? Kinetic showed his abs, are you saying she just needs approval? Sunni? Kuroi? April? 

It seems you're still butthurt over what happened to kaendar.

And what really cracks me up about your mood right now is how you were preaching to everybody about how we should only use this thread for pics. Then somebody posts a pic and you start bitching. You're a funny guy, you really are. Carry on.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So why don't you give everybody a hard time for posting pics? Kinetic showed his abs, are you saying she just needs approval? Sunni? Kuroi? April?
> 
> It seems you're still butthurt over what happened to kaendar.
> 
> And what really cracks me up about your mood right now is how you were preaching to everybody about how we should only use this thread for pics. Then somebody posts a pic and you start bitching. You're a funny guy, you really are. Carry on.


kinitec showed his abs? I don't remember that


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I thought it stemmed from jealousy. But thanks anyways.


i used to think you were just young and somewhat naive. now i think you are just a jerk. thanks anyway


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So why don't you give everybody a hard time for posting pics? Kinetic showed his abs, are you saying she just needs approval? Sunni? Kuroi? April?
> 
> It seems you're still butthurt over what happened to kaendar.
> 
> And what really cracks me up about your mood right now is how you were preaching to everybody about how we should only use this thread for pics. Then somebody posts a pic and you start bitching. You're a funny guy, you really are. Carry on.


what happened to kaender and why would i care?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> what happened to kaender and why would i care?


Ooops, meant rainman.. Same shit lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ooops, meant rainman.. Same shit lol.


Here yah go... Inspired by fdd 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/600447-dont-yah-wanna-me-thread.html


----------



## kinetic (Dec 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> kinitec showed his abs? I don't remember that


Wasn't my abs, I'm the guy with the nice eyes and subtle wit.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Here yah go... Inspired by fdd
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/600447-dont-yah-wanna-me-thread.html



i think you're a little behind but hey maybe they need more then one thread for those huge _________


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/600440-riu-pickup-show-your-body.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ooops, meant rainman.. Same shit lol.


why would i be butthurt over that? in fact why would i be butthurt over anything that happens here?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Wasn't my abs, I'm the guy with the nice eyes and subtle wit.


ya I remember what you look like. I got a photographic memory, lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> why would i be butthurt over that? in fact why would i be butthurt over anything that happens here?


I don't know.. why are you still typing?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> why would i be butthurt over that? in fact why would i be butthurt over anything that happens here?


they assume we take this place seriously. 

great big real world out there kids, get out and enjoy it


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

"Because I choose to." 

Yup hahaha smoke smoke smoke...

Toke N talk... where I can talk to people as rippied as I am ... haha yeah right... get floored with me!!!

Smoke... to come.... the initiation of someone into... "The Smoke"...... AAAAAhhahahahahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I don't know.. why are you still typing?


i'm replying to your questions. it would be rude to simply ignore you.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

An excerpt from the smoke diaries...

there is more smoke in the smoke to be smoked 
fun in the smoke where there is more smoke to be smoked in the smoke
cant even see the smoke through the smoke! hard to smoke in the smoke with good smoke
Im lost in the smoke Jordan!!!!!
AHHHH
the smoke is taking me away... away Jorden...
smoke
smoke
You HAVE to smoke in the smoke of the good smoke some good smoke
in order to save me from the smoke
you must smoke the smoke in the smoke
then the smoke will smoke you... beware the smoke not smoked in smoke
OF THE SMOKE BY THE SMOKE!!!
SAY IT!!!
Say it Jordan!!
Live it Jordan
OF THE SMOKE BY THE SMOKE Jordan
And So you are bound to the smoke, and BY THE SMOKE you are to Smoke the Good Smoke in the smoke for smoke.
You are NOW IN THE SMOKE
SMOKE


----------



## cochroach (Dec 16, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> heph some people prefer a more mature figure . . . i dont really find tall 12 year old boy frames with nice tits attractive
> 
> 
> ive dated skinny girls . . . they always go ow ow or not so hard .. maybe i met the wrong girls


Hahaha! Eskimo brother! I know those same girls.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 16, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya I remember what you look like. I got a photographic memory, lol


So if I went to Paia tattoo parlor you'ld recognize me on the street? lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 16, 2012)

If you guys don't quit arguing I'm gonna post a picture of me as of today and all you whinny bitches will be out of the game....


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2012)

kinetic said:


> So if I went to Paia tattoo parlor you'ld recognize me on the street? lol


 you're the one i was joking about your beard right kinetic??


----------



## kinetic (Dec 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> you're the one i was joking about your beard right kinetic??


I think, I put up beard and beardless pic.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> If you guys don't quit arguing I'm gonna post a picture of me as of today and all you whinny bitches will be out of the game....


do it to it... lets see it...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## kinetic (Dec 16, 2012)

Pics from 'Nam?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 16, 2012)

nope lol..


----------



## kinetic (Dec 16, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> nope lol..


Ok, just thought I'ld ask.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

look at me!!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 16, 2012)

My real picture is in my profile but I liked that one.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> look at me!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2445126


Weeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!
I was 10 if this is from the video posted.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!
> I was 10 if this is from the video posted.


those are all still shots taken on a different day.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 16, 2012)

View attachment 2445137
Oh look there I am


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

kinetic said:


> So if I went to Paia tattoo parlor you'ld recognize me on the street? lol


ya I would, lol.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> look at me!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2445126


I bet that was fun, I wanna ride one of those things naked!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> those are all still shots taken on a different day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445135View attachment 2445136


sweet! burying that rail and throwing buckets. the best is when you spray someone


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya I would, lol.


you should get some ink from Paia!


----------



## kelly4 (Dec 17, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> These French girls know how to smoke. They're in here daily!! Go girls !!


If I was from France I'd want to stay high too...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> These French girls know how to smoke. They're in here daily!! Go girls !!


is it just me or do they look to be about 15?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2012)

Up from the 36 stables, its the horse face killaaaaaa


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> is it just me or do they look to be about 15?


i find it odd she will post shots of random strangers but won't post a picture of her own face.


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 17, 2012)

Whats up fdd..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i find it odd she will post shots of random strangers but won't post a picture of her own face.


me too and she's legal right?
i got a room for them, let's see what pans out. 


EDIT: here's the key to the room https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/600440-riu-pickup-show-your-body.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> Whats up fdd..


work is slow. taking a "half day" today.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i find it odd she will post shots of random strangers but won't post a picture of her own face.


you have to go to her profile and look at her album. She has face pics there, though the piece in the gas mask pic is suspect because it's brand new and so damned clean, like never been used.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2012)

kinetic said:


> you have to go to her profile and look at her album. She has face pics there, though the piece in the gas mask pic is suspect because it's brand new and so damned clean, like never been used.


but not on the pics of yourself thread? hmmmm


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Up from the 36 stables, its the horse face killaaaaaa


"if what you say is true, the shaolin and the wu-tang, they could be dangerous..."  


Wu-Tang rulez!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> "if what you say is true, the shaolin and the wu-tang, they could be dangerous..."
> 
> 
> Wu-Tang rulez!


I was taught the wu song iron manacle form. I can fight in handcuffs.


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 17, 2012)

heres a pic of me mom and dad before i went to Arizona..


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2012)

kinetic said:


> you have to go to her profile and look at her album. She has face pics there, though the piece in the gas mask pic is suspect because it's brand new and so damned clean, like never been used.


Yes she does have brand new looking face, clean, and very sexy face.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 17, 2012)

Holy hell...what did I miss last night?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2012)

this is kim petras. google it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> this is kim petras. google it.


I came up with worlds youngest trannie


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> this is kim petras. google it.


Haha...I only got as far as "World's Youngest Transexual"


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2012)

i should have just posted the pic and let it ride for a day. dudes would have been all over her.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

lol. she ain't that cute though. her jawline and chin, actually everything from the eyebrows down just doesn't do it for me


----------



## kelly4 (Dec 17, 2012)

I might still let her suck my dick...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 17, 2012)

Funny enough, my brother has a good friend who did 2 years of hormone treatments when he was 18. Now like ten years later, she makes a halfway convincing lady. Though I think she's a lesbian who ONLY dates other women who used to be men...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i should have just posted the pic and let it ride for a day. dudes would have been all over her.



IT..................................


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 17, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I might still let her suck my dick...


gay ass shit


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 17, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> gay ass


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> View attachment 2445677
> 
> heres a pic of me mom and dad before i went to Arizona..


you look just like him, very nice


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2012)

hep and lahada will probably being raging when they get back to this thread.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2012)

kinetic said:


> hep and lahada will probably being raging when they get back to this thread.


they have their own room now, they should be good to go


----------



## dangledo (Dec 17, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Funny enough, my brother has a good friend who did 2 years of hormone treatments when he was 18. Now like ten years later, she makes a halfway convincing lady. Though I think she's a lesbian who ONLY dates other women who used to be men...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2012)

kinetic said:


> hep and lahada will probably being raging when they get back to this thread.


i'm pretty sure it will go right over their heads.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have tried to warn certain "friends" of mine about certain types of girls, but then disappointingly I feel like I am in a twilight zone and April has cast some sort of "oh it must be jealously" spell wow


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 17, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> but not on the pics of yourself thread? hmmmm


Where's your pics?

And she's posted pics of her face here..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I have tried to warn certain "friends" of mine about certain types of girls, but then disappointingly I feel like I am in a twilight zone and April has cast some sort of "oh it must be jealously" spell wow


&#8203;..........


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 17, 2012)

OmgKim Petras. I have posted about her several times! I used to have a sort of on-off thing with a cute MTF transsexual, met another who is into me but I'd have to ask about pursuing that lol, but she also tends to stick to other MTF trans as biological males AND females of any orientation tend not to understand or lesbians don't like the fact he/she isn't fully transitioned.

Kim Petras is super cute and I'd tap that anyday. Unfortunately this might weird TTT out so if we cannot share her, I cannot haz lol


----------



## slowbus (Dec 17, 2012)

^^^^ gross.I think I just threw up a little


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 17, 2012)

Meh, I know you like my photos so I don't care if you have a problem with my sexual orientation.x


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey guys!! 


Here's another club but I've got trouble uploading pics. 











one of my Columbian friends. He is part owner of this club. Faces in pics equal legal practices. 

Every club is different with different types of smoke and clientale. 

Thers loads of pics of me on the thread too as I've got nothing to hide. I work with a licensed club. If the police pulled me driving me a kg of hydro I'd just show that I worked for the association and off I go!! Que bien !!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Where's your pics?
> 
> And she's posted pics of her face here..


i grow marijuana illegally fool


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 17, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I have tried to warn certain "friends" of mine about certain types of girls, but then disappointingly I feel like I am in a twilight zone and April has cast some sort of "oh it must be jealously" spell wow


And who rattled your cage ? Funny how I've had about 20 'likes' from you in the last 2 weeks!! Not that we've even spoken on the same threads. Have I ever given you 1 like ? Strange girl. Are you that pissed off he told you to mind your own business? Bit like you're following me around. Are you alright dear? You don't even know me !! Lol 




Hepheastus420 said:


> Where's your pics?
> 
> And she's posted pics of her face here..


They know......


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 17, 2012)

are you a shemale? Seriously, since you said you would tap it





xKuroiTaimax said:


> OmgKim Petras. I have posted about her several times! I used to have a sort of on-off thing with a cute MTF transsexual, met another who is into me but I'd have to ask about pursuing that lol, but she also tends to stick to other MTF trans as biological males AND females of any orientation tend not to understand or lesbians don't like the fact he/she isn't fully transitioned.
> 
> Kim Petras is super cute and I'd tap that anyday. Unfortunately this might weird TTT out so if we cannot share her, I cannot haz lol


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 17, 2012)

You chill where, france? Is what im getting.






lahadaextranjera said:


> And who rattled your cage ? Funny how I've had about 20 'likes' from you in the last 2 weeks!! Not that we've even spoken on the same threads. Have I ever given you 1 like ? Strange girl. Are you that pissed off he told you to mind your own business? Bit like you're following me around. Are you alright dear? You don't even know me !! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I have tried to warn certain "friends" of mine about certain types of girls, but then disappointingly I feel like I am in a twilight zone and April has cast some sort of "oh it must be jealously" spell wow





lahadaextranjera said:


> And who rattled your cage ? Funny how I've had about 20 'likes' from you in the last 2 weeks!! Not that we've even spoken on the same threads. Have I ever given you 1 like ? Strange girl. Are you that pissed off he told you to mind your own business? Bit like you're following me around. Are you alright dear? You don't even know me !! Lol


----------



## kelly4 (Dec 17, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i grow marijuana illegally fool


I could have swore that you posted a picture...


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 17, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> are you a shemale? Seriously, since you said you would tap it


Yup. She has a penis longer than my forearm, makes for epic spooning. Or is that the other way around. Hmm.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 17, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> You chill where, france? Is what im getting.


No, my user name is in Spanish. Kuroi is not a shemale either, she is in fact a very pretty young girl so sorry but ur incorrect on both counts.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> my user name is in Spanish.


Can you translate for the "Spanish challenged" on the boards ?


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry, k said she would "tap it" 

that term is normally used by guys.

lahada to me seems you like cocaine as well. Where im from, una laja es lo mejor de coca pura





lahadaextranjera said:


> No, my user name is in Spanish. Kuroi is not a shemale either, she is in fact a very pretty young girl so sorry but ur incorrect on both counts.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 17, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Sorry, k said she would "tap it"
> 
> that term is normally used by guys.
> 
> lahada to me seems you like cocaine as well. Where im from, una laja es lo mejor de coca pura


Now you now for future reference. Quite clearly both sexes use the term 'tap it'


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 17, 2012)

Who??????.....





tip top toker said:


> Now you now for future reference. Quite clearly both sexes use the term 'tap it'


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 17, 2012)

When in Rome, say 'Tap it'. Bit of a quick conclusion to draw having liked as many of my pictures as you have XD

Tip Top and I are Ultimate Tag Team partners. We're going to stalk Penny from the Big Bang Theory. Yeah.

EDIT: Now YOU (Oly) know that both sexes can actually utter the words 'tap that'.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 17, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Sorry, k said she would "tap it"
> 
> that term is normally used by guys.
> 
> lahada to me seems you like cocaine as well. Where im from, una laja es lo mejor de coca pura


Lo siento, no me gusto. Me encanta maria solo. Pero donde estas?


----------



## slowbus (Dec 17, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Meh, I know you like my photos so I don't care if you have a problem with my sexual orientation.x



its not just you re pics I like.I think you are hella cool for a young kid.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 17, 2012)

Aw, Thankyou <3 You know it means a great deal to me you like me for my personality. I try and be helpful, informative but I'm a little crazy... Can't have it all X3


----------



## zhn0k (Dec 17, 2012)

zhn0k said:


>


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hehehe trust me, no one on this forum anymore could "rattle my cage" hehehe I have my Kaptain only he could make it happen, not anybody who is lying trying to lie to me or just straight up asking for pussy shots lmfao go find more porn on the Internet obviously you can't make your girl giggle enough to get some from her


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 17, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe trust me, no one on this forum anymore could "rattle my cage" hehehe I have my Kaptain only he could make it happen, not anybody who is lying trying to lie to me or just straight up asking for pussy shots lmfao go find more porn on the Internet obviously you can't make your girl giggle enough to get some from her


*My most recent rep from kona - Thread: PICTURE of YOURSELF THREAD*
I was trying to be your friend, at his request, trust me I have nothing to be jealous or follow you around for I was here on this board before you I will be here after you  good day



Lol!! Fuck, you've got a funny way of making friends ??? Most people usually just send friend requests, you stalk them first ?

I'm like, wtf?!!! LMFAO here! What is wrong with you? Genetic inbreeding suspect! Since ur post earlier ive had anothe member email me to say you did the same stalking thing to him. Watch out - there's a female stalker about !!


----------



## doniawon (Dec 17, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> *My most recent rep from kona - Thread: PICTURE of YOURSELF THREAD*
> I was trying to be your friend, at his request, trust me I have nothing to be jealous or follow you around for I was here on this board before you I will be here after you  good day
> 
> 
> ...


scissor me timbers.. you gals should hug it out


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 17, 2012)

Who giggles26 who has a gf and just asked for pics of me and he tried to act like he really cared hehee you make me laugh, and so did he  I was never following you like I said I am all over this board and I know the games you play, we have all seen it before, I was never gonna send you a request, I did genuinely like some of your posts cause I was being supportive of my friend Hep lol, of course I voiced my opinion of you to him and he just asked for support, I was being his friend never yours, sorry for wording that wrong. Excuse me for that small mistake, I do want him to be happy, but sorry to say I agree with most my other friends on this bored I have known for a while, you have all the classic Symptoms of being an attention whore, oh and don't mind giggles he is jut mad he didn't get a pussy pic like he was begging for maybe you can satisfy him ? Huh? Your welcome for the rep sweetheart


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe trust me, no one on this forum anymore could "rattle my cage" hehehe I have my Kaptain only he could make it happen, not anybody who is lying trying to lie to me or just straight up asking for pussy shots lmfao go find more porn on the Internet obviously you can't make your girl giggle enough to get some from her





lahadaextranjera said:


> *My most recent rep from kona - Thread: PICTURE of YOURSELF THREAD*
> I was trying to be your friend, at his request, trust me I have nothing to be jealous or follow you around for I was here on this board before you I will be here after you  good day
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 17, 2012)

Or grind pussies.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Who giggles26 who has a gf and just asked for pics of me and he tried to act like he really cared hehee you make me laugh, and so did he  I was never following you like I said I am all over this board and I know the games you play, we have all seen it before, I was never gonna send you a request, I did genuinely like some of your posts cause I was being supportive of my friend Hep lol, of course I voiced my opinion of you to him and he just asked for support, I was being his friend never yours, sorry for wording that wrong. Excuse me for that small mistake, I do want him to be happy, but sorry to say I agree with most my other friends on this bored I have known for a while, you have all the classic Symptoms of being an attention whore, oh and don't mind giggles he is jut mad he didn't get a pussy pic like he was begging for maybe you can satisfy him ? Huh? Your welcome for the rep sweetheart


&#8203;.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


God damn that's cute as hell


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2012)

&#8203;...............


----------



## TigerClock (Dec 17, 2012)

This shit is to funny.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 17, 2012)

Is the dude in the yellow belt about to try starting a pillow fight? He has a massive troll face going on "hehe yeah I'm gonna start this pillow fight, an orgy will ensue"


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 17, 2012)

Funny thing is I have known Hep and we have been friends for a while, just want him happy, if I was stalking Giggles then why did he keep emailing me over and over again saying he could not wait till I moved to co, lol I told him about my previous stalker, so funny that he got caught for having a girl, now he wants to play like some sort of victim lmfao this all is classic ! Gotta love the entertainment here, it will def make the Kaptain laugh hard hehee


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn giggles. cat's out the bag huh, lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> &#8203;.....


Whoa what! I did not just ask for pics of her!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Whoa what! I did not just ask for pics of her!


what?!  oh boy..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 17, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Who giggles26 who has a gf and just asked for pics of me and he tried to act like he really cared hehee you make me laugh, and so did he  I was never following you like I said I am all over this board and I know the games you play, we have all seen it before, I was never gonna send you a request, I did genuinely like some of your posts cause I was being supportive of my friend Hep lol, of course I voiced my opinion of you to him and he just asked for support, I was being his friend never yours, sorry for wording that wrong. Excuse me for that small mistake, I do want him to be happy, but sorry to say I agree with most my other friends on this bored I have known for a while, you have all the classic Symptoms of being an attention whore, oh and don't mind giggles he is jut mad he didn't get a pussy pic like he was begging for maybe you can satisfy him ? Huh? Your welcome for the rep sweetheart



Wow!! You sound really experienced ! Maybe you could teach me a thing or two!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 17, 2012)

No you acted all interested and shit too lol I have them all saved


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 17, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow!! You sound really experienced ! Maybe you could teach me a thing or two!!



Ya I know I could lol, too bad I am celibate now and have eyes for my Kaptain haha dude thought he could really break me not, I know you are more experienced than I am, I am just better -


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 17, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow!! You sound really experienced ! Maybe you could teach me a thing or two!!


wanna cyber?



konagirl420 said:


> No you acted all interested and shit too lol I have them all saved


wanna cyber?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what?!  oh boy..


Did I speak with her? Yes I sure did but it wasn't recently and I was single then. I have just recently got back with my ex who has 2 kids of mine. We were together for 3 years before then and then I was a dumb fuck and screwed things up well we worked things out and I got back with her because well she is the love of my life and I have 2 very amazing boys with her!

Long story short every morning I was waking up to like 30 new likes and they were all from konagirl! She was going to every thread I was in and liking them even if the thread she has never posted in. It was just getting weird for me and I am not the type of guy that cheats and I felt guilty about it since I was back with my ex now so I put her on ignore and unfriended her. Haven't spoke once. So I did not just ask her for pics!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

Here guys go look here. This is only one page!

https://www.rollitup.org/members/giggles26-462879.html?tab=likes_received&page=17#likes_received

She was literally stalking me! Do I feel bad for talking to her and seeming interested and then just blowing her off? Sure but I'm not about the stalker mode.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollitup just turned into Jerry Springer


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> Rollitup just turned into Jerry Springer


I'm just gonna sit this one out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

I just wanted to say this thread delivers 



amazing what a few emoticons can do,


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hahaha dude you are classic like I said, I have them saved you got upset when you kept asking for pussy pics and I asked if that's all you cared about lmfao, anyone who knows me knows I like the like button an ya I saw you had a girl, you even apologized to me about getting upset over me asking you that question, it was not till right now you are saying this stalker stuff after I already told you I was weary about talking to anyone on here because of past guys stalking me lol cope out much ?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't know who the "Kaptain" is but it reads very creepy when I do read about him.

Is it Kaptain Morgan? Kangaroo? Katptain Kirk?


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2012)

clearly she means this manView attachment 2446630


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

sunni said:


> clearly she means this manView attachment 2446630


LMAO! I LOVE me some Captain Crunch!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 17, 2012)

He is my best friend out in Cali and he used to be on this bored before a bunch of various crap happened  I will see him very soon again one day  it is KaptainKron


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2012)

kona likes all my posts as well. it doesn't bother me in the least bit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> He is my best friend out in Cali and he used to be on this bored before a bunch of various crap happened  I will see him very soon again one day  it is KaptainKron


tell him i said "hello". i still gotta get a cheeseburger with him.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> tell him i said "hello". i still gotta get a cheeseburger with him.


I will for sure  any one that doesn't know me by know, ya I like posts  awww this is nice just got an apology in my box


----------



## slowbus (Dec 17, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I will for sure  any one that doesn't know me by know, ya I like posts  awww this is nice just got an apology in my box


^^^^^ insert dirty joke now ^^^^^.....wheres the pun dude when you need him


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^^ insert dirty joke now ^^^^^.....wheres the pun dude when you need him


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


>


So this will be the CN batsignal when a pun, good or bad is needed....


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


>


Can I rent that for the weekend please? LOL


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh and another one yay, now I can go to bed with my self with no anger hehehehehe  I am sure there are puns to be inserted somewhere hahaha


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 17, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


>


I could post the "Dick in a box" video for like the 50th time hahaha


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I could post the "Dick in a box" for like the 50th time hahaha


...might have to, I missed it the first 49 times


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

Back to the meaning of the thread! That's right thunder buddies bitches!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hahaha damn really hehehe oh wow, can't believe you have missed that, I am on my I phone might take me a sec lol, let me go get it


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 17, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...might have to, I missed it the first 49 times


[video=youtube_share;uZmxK2lShDw]http://youtu.be/uZmxK2lShDw[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 17, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2446676
> 
> Back to the meaning of the thread! That's right thunder buddies bitches!


Wow Dude..........Your stoned aintcha??


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2012)

this thread has officially lost all meaning.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread has officially lost all meaning.


I like turtles...?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I like turtles...?


...can you picture your dck in a turtle?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry fdd, I know I am fucking it up haha, I will have to find a safe picture tomorrow


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Wow Dude..........Your stoned aintcha??


What was your first guess? LOL


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2012)

hash browns


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> I could have swore that you posted a picture...


nooooo no, well maybe 



Johnny Retro said:


> Rollitup just turned into Jerry Springer


lol @ just


bring in the mud guys


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Sorry fdd, I know I am fucking it up haha, I will have to find a safe picture tomorrow



i wouldn't do that if i was you.


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 17, 2012)

anybody down for some chicken and waffles?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

kinetic said:


> hash browns


OMFG dude hash browns and some eggs sound fucking delicious right now!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

RightyMcquick said:


> anybody down for some chicken and waffles?


You guys are making me fucking hungry!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2012)

i have a terrible problem, i have a 5 ft jack herer 2nd week in flower and her colas are too big, that's got about 8 weeks to go doesn't it?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2012)

RightyMcquick said:


> anybody down for some chicken and waffles?


funky.......


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 17, 2012)

kinetic said:


> funky.......


You have not lived until you've had some chicken and waffles lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i have a terrible problem, i have a 5 ft jack herer 2nd week in flower and her colas are too big, that's got about 8 weeks to go doesn't it?


...found that old pic of you:







...I think you'll figure it out


----------



## kinetic (Dec 17, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Sorry fdd, I know I am fucking it up haha, I will have to find a safe picture tomorrow


So you're on an iphone with presumably a minimum of 16GB of storage but don't have access to a safe pic?

Damn. That's fucked up, better not lose that thing. lol


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 17, 2012)

they're funkin great man...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...found that old pic of you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm
apple
old dude
apple over the old dudes head
sir isaac newton
william tell
ummmmm 
nope not ringing any bells
keep looking 

EDIT: i just found me can you?


----------



## slowbus (Dec 18, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Sorry fdd, I know I am fucking it up haha, I will have to find a safe picture tomorrow



i so hope yer not a dude.Or used to be a dude.Or wanna be a dude.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yo no puedo decir donde ando

Mari-e-Juana me encanta mucho tambien, pero cuando era mas joven me gustaba una laja en ves en cuando.

Me gusta que puedo hablar contigo en espanol.








lahadaextranjera said:


> Lo siento, no me gusto. Me encanta maria solo. Pero donde estas?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 18, 2012)

[QUOTE=Silicity


hey bro how you doing? Check the weather looks like -35 in your neck of the woods


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I come to this site for the drama more than the weed growing... All the great drama! From all the random fighting/arguing to boys fighting over and trying to get with kona... It's better than tv! Leave them boys alone kona! Didn't you know, most of them have only read about girls in books.... LOL!!! 

Back to the thread topic (even though I'm pictured somewhere kinda far back on this thread).

watch the bong fill with smoke, wish you were taking fat dabs??? Or would you rather be smoking off the bag on the table???


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> hmmmm
> apple
> old dude
> apple over the old dudes head
> ...


...depends, is the apple on my head, or do I have the bow?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 18, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> hey bro how you doing? Check the weather looks like -35 in your neck of the woods



60 degrees here



just read the thread backwards..

bunch of drunkies


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 18, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i find it odd she will post shots of random strangers but won't post a picture of her own face.



Don't worry i'm sure buck will come barging in with a matching picture from Google. AH HA!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> Wow Dude..........Your stoned aintcha??


Fucken wife got me , after some girl scout cookies


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...depends, is the apple on my head, or do I have the bow?


depends, do i care? i'm not good with riddles sorry


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> depends, do i care? i'm not good with riddles sorry


...well, you don't have to care. Your post about your plant falling over is where this all started. "You'll figure it out" was a reference to the problem you're having with gravity. No worries, no riddle, just a bit of light-hearted fun.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2012)

fun times in here. Almost seems like someone tried to get everyone to stop being mean, but only ended up being the biggest asshole on this thread.

Way to go!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 18, 2012)

kinetic said:


> So you're on an iphone with presumably a minimum of 16GB of storage but don't have access to a safe pic?
> 
> Damn. That's fucked up, better not lose that thing. lol



Hehee just got off a cruise man, didn't take my laptop with me man ! It was an awesome fun time tool lots of pics haha


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 18, 2012)

slowbus said:


> i so hope yer not a dude.Or used to be a dude.Or wanna be a dude.


Hahaha nope, you haven't been around much huh? But I am following fdd's advice any of my real friends have seen me , so no posting any pics thanks, it was more of a joke hehe


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 18, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahaha nope, you haven't been around much huh? But I am following fdd's advice any of my real friends have seen me , so no posting any pics thanks, it was more of a joke hehe


So we aren't friends kona ? 

I see how it is .....


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 18, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> So we aren't friends kona ?
> 
> I see how it is .....


Hehe yes we are friends kush, guess you were not around the one night I was sending a few peps face pics lol, just so they knew who I was hahaha


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 18, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehe yes we are friends kush, guess you were not around the one night I was sending a few peps face pics lol, just so they knew who I was hahaha


Lol ok ..
Damn I always miss the good stuff 
Guess I'm gonna have to stay on my toes so I don't miss the next one haha


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 18, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Lol ok ..
> Damn I always miss the good stuff
> Guess I'm gonna have to stay on my toes so I don't miss the next one haha


Hahaha well I didn't post it on here, I sent out a few private e-mails in good taste


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...well, you don't have to care. Your post about your plant falling over is where this all started. "You'll figure it out" was a reference to the problem you're having with gravity. No worries, no riddle, just a bit of light-hearted fun.


lol well that helps alot, i had no idea what you were referring to eye. yes it's gravity and i was trying to lighten the mood in here. i spent some time tying that bitch up last night, she's gonna put out nicely for me 

EDIT: do you ppl really send out pictures to each other here? that sounds kind of crazy to me. you know there are marijuana friendly dating sites right? good luck one and all...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol well that helps alot, i had no idea what you were referring to eye. yes it's gravity and i was trying to lighten the mood in here. i spent some time tying that bitch up last night, she's gonna put out nicely for me


...I'm glad that got cleared up! I can be a bit abstract when I'm pretty high. Sorry about that  Also, I think I'm jealous of your predicament! The whole thing smacks of irony "lighten up the place" "gravity"


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2012)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to eye exaggerate again.



*


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

^ hehe! Looks like my grade 2 teacher when I asked "ok, but, He had to have had a beginning, right?"


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 18, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol well that helps alot, i had no idea what you were referring to eye. yes it's gravity and i was trying to lighten the mood in here. i spent some time tying that bitch up last night, she's gonna put out nicely for me
> 
> EDIT: do you ppl really send out pictures to each other here? that sounds kind of crazy to me. you know there are marijuana friendly dating sites right? good luck one and all...



I am not trying to meet anyone to date them. But I know some people are, I did meet my Kaptain on here but we never exchanged pics or anything, just was a great match


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 18, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I am not trying to meet anyone to date them. But I know some people are, I did meet my Kaptain on here but we never exchanged pics or anything, just was a great match


in russia match meet you . . . .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahaha well I didn't post it on here, I sent out a few private e-mails in good taste





konagirl420 said:


> I am not trying to meet anyone to date them. But I know some people are, I did meet my Kaptain on here but we never exchanged pics or anything, just was a great match



wait so you send them emails with pics in "good taste"? please be careful


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hehehe we just met up in real life


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 18, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> wait so you send them emails with pics in "good taste"? please be careful


Thanks of course it is just a face pics since I have been on here so long and no one know what I look like and some people harass me about not posting a pic in here lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> fun times in here. Almost seems like someone tried to get everyone to stop being mean, but only ended up being the biggest asshole on this thread.
> 
> Way to go!!!


you really just can't get over me, can you? 

you know you love me.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 18, 2012)

id rather be a asshole any day then a trendy yes man, nipping at fantasys evoked from photos of strangers with candy


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> id rather be a asshole any day then a trendy yes man, nipping at fantasys evoked from photos of strangers with candy


...didn't you have a different avatar before?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 18, 2012)

not in a while . . . dont get me wrong . . . .i like what i see here, i just dont create fantasies around it

there are some very chill and pretty girls here, Sunni has one of the coolest personalities online . . .and just because id make her breakfest and message her feet doesnt mean i need to go, skeet skeet skeet every time she post a pic of herself

i like this thread because it creates a lot of conversation . .candid most of teh time too

carry on

kitty


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> not in a while . . . dont get me wrong . . . .i like what i see here, i just dont create fantasies around it
> 
> there are some very chill and pretty girls here, Sunni has one of the coolest personalities online . . .and just because id make her breakfest and message her feet doesnt mean i need to go, skeet skeet skeet every time she post a pic of herself
> 
> carry on



plus, sunni has "class".


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> not in a while . . . dont get me wrong . . . .i like what i see here, i just dont create fantasies aroundit
> 
> there are some very chill and pretty girls here


...oh, man, I was hoping I didn't mess that up!  Was the old one the pig-tailed dude with the candy? Might have mixed you up with someone else 

...and I agree, I have a wife and family, I visit this thread because it can be humorous  It is also interesting when people just post pics of themselves, regardless of how they may look.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 18, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...oh, man, I was hoping I didn't mess that up!  Was the old one the pig-tailed dude with the candy? Might have mixed you up with someone else
> 
> ...and I agree, I have a wife and family, I visit this thread because it can be humorous  It is also interesting when people just post pics of themselves, regardless of how they may look.



ya, will ferral from zoolander with the candy cane lollipop dressed as a kid from the 1900's

oh man i miss that avatar


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

You haven't seen the back of me yet !! HaHahaha







This will be my new second home. Our new club is coming on fast. I want these guys finished by next week! We need to open! 

Bienvenido a nuestro club! 


Me encanta cuando las planes funcionen!!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You haven't seen the back of me yet !!


...we all know what those things do


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 18, 2012)

Lahada, you look like a skinny giant! how tall are you girl???


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You haven't seen the back of me yet !! HaHahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kuroi and I will have to come visit sometime. Although we're still overdue a trip to Amsterdam.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 18, 2012)

RightyMcquick said:


> Lahada, you look like a skinny giant! how tall are you girl???




dont take this the wrong way. It just reminded me of this

[video=youtube;assZ9bcucmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=assZ9bcucmQ[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> dont take this the wrong way. It just reminded me of this
> 
> [video=youtube;assZ9bcucmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=assZ9bcucmQ[/video]


Haha I just watched that shit!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 18, 2012)

When I'm not trolling here, I'm trolling deer, lol.


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2012)

View attachment 2447553 urcas going to love this one 

vneck shirt ...check
big glasses ...check
beanie...check
ombre hair ...check


MY GOD SUNNIS A HIPSTER


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

Guys !! I look like a giant in that pic but those guys are all smaller than me (Bangladeshi) had a great day today coz I also went to another two clubs to arrange stuff. Got a fantastic meeting at a new club which just opened up. Def gonna take pics of that. 

Update soon, I'm not home yet. 


Plus I've gotta empty my inbox. Thanks for all the club enquiries.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

^ so, they go up on you?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 18, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Guys !! I look like a giant in that pic but those guys are all smaller than me (Bangladeshi) had a great day today coz I also went to another two clubs to arrange stuff. Got a fantastic meeting at a new club which just opened up. Def gonna take pics of that.
> 
> Update soon, I'm not home yet.
> 
> ...


its alright we all know cholos are short


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> dont take this the wrong way. It just reminded me of this
> 
> [video=youtube;assZ9bcucmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=assZ9bcucmQ[/video]


Lmfao! Classic! And before it got to the end I actually wondered if her feet were bigger than mine !! I'm a good swimmer btw! + rep !


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 18, 2012)

This thread is all over the place and stinks of lust.... Just like me


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

Guys!! What a busy day at work! I've been all over the city. We got the keys for our new club last week and the workers are moving fast. We have certain requirements to maintain including air extraction so the street doesnt stink of weed. Plus we've installed a partition wall for the security at the front. Plumbing for the bar and toilets etc. 


This is the aluminium tubing for the air extraction. We'll be using 3 carbon filters. 







Shops here are not always that big but we needed lots of space 







Separate connectors for the filters to attach. 







This was a stroke of luck. Air out!






Check out the size of my boots- looks like I'm goin for a walk on the moon!!






Then things got really interesting for me as I caught up with my columbian friends at their club. One just returned from 2 mths travelling and I'm going to a new club that opened , with him to meet the owners.  Def gonna take pics tomorrow as he said the rent is &#8364;9,000 a month!! It better look great! 

This club is really private. U need a rec to join, u can't just walk into this one. I want to go to Resin club also but it depends on him. He's got 15 strains of mums so we're swapping those tomorrow too! Oh boy!


----------



## Silicity (Dec 18, 2012)

jesus, looks warm.... i just had to hitch hike 40 miles in -10, walked atleast 6 miles.... gay


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

Silicity said:


> jesus, looks warm.... i just had to hitch hike 40 miles in -10, walked atleast 6 miles.... gay


Not gay, a gay guy would have had a friend to call and help him out.
You're just lonely.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 18, 2012)

tried several buddies all had failed me


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

Silicity said:


> tried several buddies all had failed me


Those Bastards.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

Silicity said:


> jesus, looks warm.... i just had to hitch hike 40 miles in -10, walked atleast 6 miles.... gay


It was 20C the other night! Unbelievable for this time of year. Might have to do some AF's quickly! It's about 14C now. 55-60F I think. The tourists are wearing T-shirts, especially of they're from Scandinavia or Russia, compares to their summer temps!! It's cold on the bike at night- wind chill.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

RightyMcquick said:


> Lahada, you look like a skinny giant! how tall are you girl???


Yeah! Good one! I just gave a weather report, see above!  . There were taller girls in my school, but not that many!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2012)

i caught a 24 inch redfish today


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i caught a 24 inch redfish today


I envy you - we are in the middle of a huge blizzard w/ gust's to 65 kt.
Think I can catch a bull red through the ice ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I envy you - we are in the middle of a huge blizzard w/ gust's to 65 kt.
> Think I can catch a bull red through the ice ?


with a big hole maybe


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Yo no puedo decir donde ando
> 
> Mari-e-Juana me encanta mucho tambien, pero cuando era mas joven me gustaba una laja en ves en cuando.
> 
> Me gusta que puedo hablar contigo en espanol.



Aaahh, vale! Estas en un sitio secreto! Ssshh! Una laja !! Yo creo eres uno chico muy malo. No quiero porque soy una flaca!! Hablando en castellano todo día y catalán también pero mi jefes hablan alemán y entiendo este un poquito también. Que complicado. Soy inglesa, de Londres. 



tip top toker said:


> Kuroi and I will have to come visit sometime. Although we're still overdue a trip to Amsterdam.


Hey!! You'd be more than welcome. I wrote to her about it already. If its Summer then Barca would be better. Beaches, nightlife etc. Dam is so cold now (30 mins flight from London) whereby I'm 2 hrs flight time south so the weathers better. Be prepared to get very stoned!


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2012)

Que bien, no puedo poner los accentos porque no se como en mi ipad.

Malo no soy, nomas andava de cabron a veses. 

Marihuana me encanta mas que nada. Nomas que orita no tengo nada para quemar





lahadaextranjera said:


> Aaahh, vale! Estas en un sitio secreto! Ssshh! Una laja !! Yo creo eres uno chico muy malo. No quiero porque soy una flaca!! Hablando en castellano todo día y catalán también pero mi jefes hablan alemán y entiendo este un poquito también. Que complicado. Soy inglesa, de Londres.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!! You'd be more than welcome. I wrote to her about it already. If its Summer then Barca would be better. Beaches, nightlife etc. Dam is so cold now (30 mins flight from London) whereby I'm 2 hrs flight time south so the weathers better. Be prepared to get very stoned!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Que bien, no puedo poner los accentos porque no se como en mi ipad.
> 
> Malo no soy, nomas andava de cabron a veses.
> 
> Marihuana me encanta mas que nada. Nomas que orita no tengo nada para quemar


Si claro hombre! Estoy en mi i-phone ahora y tengo acentos. Buscas en 'settings' yo creo? Es mejor y mas fácil! Tienes 
muchos typos de maria allí ( en tu sitio secreto ) ?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 18, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I am not trying to meet anyone to date them. But I know some people are, I did meet my Kaptain on here but we never exchanged pics or anything, just was a great match


Don't be surprised,


Dating sites suck because the conversation is linear. You only see one aspect of people and they are going to be fake to some degree if their sole reason for interacting online is to impress and snag someone. You're better off stumbling into love... But hey you and mes sunny sound super happy so what does it matter... Can we haz cute couple pic? X


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2012)

No, yo soy fiel e bueno para la que me gusta.

e tu tienes muchas seleccione donde anda usted






lahadaextranjera said:


> Si claro hombre! Estoy en mi i-phone ahora y tengo acentos. Buscas en 'settings' yo creo? Es mejor y mas fácil! Tienes
> muchos typos de maria allí ( en tu sitio secreto ) ?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> No, yo soy fiel e bueno para la que me gusta.
> 
> e tu tienes muchas seleccione donde anda usted


'usted'? Yo say donde estas. Porque yo no uso este palabra aquí ! Vale! Si, tenemos mucho suerte aquí en Barcelona con mas de 70 'clubs' . Me encanta mi trabajo!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Don't be surprised,
> 
> 
> Dating sites suck because the conversation is linear. You only see one aspect of people and they are going to be fake to some degree if their sole reason for interacting online is to impress and snag someone. You're better off stumbling into love... But hey you and mes sunny sound super happy so what does it matter... Can we haz cute couple pic? X


[video=youtube;XzPBUGUM7KQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzPBUGUM7KQ[/video]


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2012)

No es donde piensas chica.

barcelona? Entreno una clienta mia que era de espana. Dice que la mota de madrid es muy potente.





lahadaextranjera said:


> 'usted'? Yo say donde estas. Porque yo no uso este palabra aquí ! Vale! Si, tenemos mucho suerte aquí en Barcelona con mas de 70 'clubs' . Me encanta mi trabajo!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> No es donde piensas chica.
> 
> barcelona? Entreno una clienta mia que era de espana. Dice que la mota de madrid es muy potente.


Que divertido!! Lo siento pero otra gentes idiotas entienden nada !! Lol !! Especialmente este cabron arribe !! 

En Madrid? La Mota ? Tengo un amigo aquí que tiene una empresa de semillas!!!!! Tienen Jack de la Mota . Medical seeds!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

Si, estoy en barca hacer muchos años ! 

Yo creo la Mota es mejor aquí porque tenemos muchas cultivadores. La ley es fantástico en Cataluña !!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2012)

Si, unos piensan que saben todo. Pendejetes

yo kisiera ir para espana. Me gusta la clima e si no son tan rudos con la mota, pues es un lugar bonito. 

Suerta chica, e que t vaya muy bien en tus negocios.

no les agas caso a los que piensan que no eres bonita. Para tu edad, eres muy attractiva





lahadaextranjera said:


> Que divertido!! Lo siento pero otra gentes idiotas entienden nada !! Lol !! Especialmente este cabron arribe !!
> 
> En Madrid? La Mota ? Tengo un amigo aquí que tiene una empresa de semillas!!!!! Tienen Jack de la Mota . Medical seeds!





lahadaextranjera said:


> Si, estoy en barca hacer muchos años !
> 
> Yo creo la Mota es mejor aquí porque tenemos muchas cultivadores. La ley es fantástico en Cataluña !!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 18, 2012)

Did I do something wrong.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry fdd, your short time here should be used in better ways instead of being a douchebag, but i see why what happened to you happened. You have bad karma and i wonder what you did





fdd2blk said:


>


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Sorry fdd, your short time here should be used in better ways instead of being a douchebag, but i see why what happened to you happened. You have bad karma and i wonder what you did


as you judge me. 


so you feel teasing people in a toke-n-talk thread justifies prison time?


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2012)

Me encanta la era de la información. Es una cosa maravillosa.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

españoles primer año es impresionante.


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 18, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Did I do something wrong.


yes, u didnt clear your inbox....


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2012)

You were far more then teasing. Your short memory baffles my mind.

And no, prison is meant for criminals, so what you did is not my problem




fdd2blk said:


> as you judge me.
> 
> 
> so you feel teasing people in a toke-n-talk thread justifies prison time?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Si, unos piensan que saben todo. Pendejetes
> 
> yo kisiera ir para espana. Me gusta la clima e si no son tan rudos con la mota, pues es un lugar bonito.
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias, eres muy sympatico!! 


fdd2blk said:


> as you judge me.
> 
> 
> so you feel teasing people in a toke-n-talk thread justifies prison time?


My parents always said that I was getting an education which nobody could take from me. Risk v reward !! My name looks better with letters after it rather than numbers! 





charface said:


> Me encanta la era de la información. Es una cosa maravillosa.


Que bien eh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> You were far more then teasing. Your short memory baffles my mind.
> 
> And no, prison is meant for criminals, so what you did is not my problem


if it's not your problem why are you addressing me with it? 

your butthurt because i wasn't impressed with your flirting, aren't you? 

are you really baffled? must be all the pot you smoke.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My parents always said that I was getting an education which nobody could take from me. Risk v reward !!


yet they left out the dignity part.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> if it's not your problem why are you addressing me with it?
> 
> your butthurt because i wasn't impressed with your flirting, aren't you?
> 
> are you really baffled? must be all the pot you smoke.


In which case we should ask why you got so involved about the Rainmsn bust ? Hypocrit !!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 18, 2012)

You used the wrong homophone.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> In which case we should ask why you got so involved about the Rainmsn bust ? Hypocrit !!



so what if i'm a hypocrite? does that bother you?


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2012)

Flirting? Lol.

so now pot is bad since it got you in trouble?

baffles my mind still

and me using spanish is not flirting, variety is the spice of life.







fdd2blk said:


> if it's not your problem why are you addressing me with it?
> 
> your butthurt because i wasn't impressed with your flirting, aren't you?
> 
> are you really baffled? must be all the pot you smoke.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Flirting? Lol.
> 
> so now pot is bad since it got you in trouble?
> 
> ...


who said pot was bad? 

i'm still not impressed.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2012)

Bad karma son.


assholes like you get it





fdd2blk said:


> so what if i'm a hypocrite? does that bother you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Bad karma son.
> 
> 
> assholes like you get it


it seems to be affecting you more than me, at this point. 

i accept my future. you on the other have are having issues this evening. try to smoke some more pot and relax a little.


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2012)

OMFG I POSTED A CUTE FUCKING PHOTO OF ME AND ALL YALL ARE DOING IS FIGHTING


NOW you guys go commenton my cute picture and stop arguing ....nunnis is [email protected]!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

sunni said:


> OMFG I POSTED A CUTE FUCKING PHOTO OF ME AND ALL YALL ARE DOING IS FIGHTING
> 
> 
> NOW you guys go commenton my cute picture and stop arguing ....nunnis is [email protected]!!!!!!!!


i "liked" it.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Bad karma son.
> 
> 
> assholes like you get it



Lmfao!! Eres muy divertido! Te gusta! 

Que cabron eh? Yo say entiende nada de este!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 18, 2012)

sunni said:


> OMFG I POSTED A CUTE FUCKING PHOTO OF ME AND ALL YALL ARE DOING IS FIGHTING
> 
> 
> NOW you guys go commenton my cute picture and stop arguing ....nunnis is [email protected]!!!!!!!!


That was a cute picture Sunni I liked that look on you. All nerdy and all lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> That was a cute picture Sunni I liked that look on you. All nerdy and all lol


yeah apparently its super cute to be nerdy now i was nerdy before it was cool but hey whatever


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

sunni said:


> yeah apparently its super cute to be nerdy now i was nerdy before it was cool but hey whatever


i liked the part where you smiled.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

sunni said:


> OMFG I POSTED A CUTE FUCKING PHOTO OF ME AND ALL YALL ARE DOING IS FIGHTING
> 
> 
> NOW you guys go commenton my cute picture and stop arguing ....nunnis is [email protected]!!!!!!!!



Hey i liked it too, espec the geek chic glasses. U always look great in ur pics. Plus you've got an amazing pair ( u lucky girl ). I just about remember being that big. I saw that pic of u in ur bra! Whoah! Think it looked like a la senza bra. I think ur really sweet, I can't imagine the previous posts regarding that signature. What a [email protected]*t.  yeah more pics babe! U smash it!


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey i liked it too, espec the geek chic glasses. U always look great in ur pics. Plus you've got an amazing pair ( u lucky girl ). I just about remember being that big. I saw that pic of u in ur bra! Whoah! Think it looked like a la senza bra. I think ur really sweet, I can't imagine the previous posts regarding that signature. What a [email protected]*t.  yeah more pics babe! U smash it!


*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to lahadaextranjera again.





*


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

The secret to hipster fashion is to wear one piece from each era.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

And my uncle stanley loves the fact that at 62 his frames are back in....


----------



## sunni (Dec 18, 2012)

kinetic said:


> The secret to hipster fashion is to wear one piece from each era.


im not a hipster LOL those are real prescription glasses ive had for years i just took the photo to be silly


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 18, 2012)

So when are Sunni, Lahada and I taking photos smoking in santa outfits for next year's RIU calendar? Totally gonna make a Calendar...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

sunni is in a class of her own. she deserves her own calendar. and it could be simple face shots and i'd still buy it. as long as she's smiling.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> So when are Sunni, Lahada and I taking photos smoking in santa outfits for next year's RIU calendar? Totally gonna make a Calendar...


So ya throw Kona and April in and we still need 7 more months to fill.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^ i'm in.I just got some new boy shorts


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

slowbus said:


> ^^^ i'm in.I just got some new boy shorts


Wait. You're a dude. ...?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 18, 2012)

If you need more chicks for the calendar, I think the express might be interested


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> If you need more chicks for the calendar, I think the express might be interested


Does have sensitive teeth ya know.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 18, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Wait. You're a dude. ...?


a lesbian trapped in a mans body to be exact


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 18, 2012)

slowbus said:


> a lesbian trapped in a mans body to be exact


So you empathize with the aforementioned lesbian MTF transexuals after all


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

What's MTF? Is that like FFM and MMF?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2012)

lol i get it


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

View attachment 2448093
One drunken night about a decade ago...

Note the dark green foliage on my pathos


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 18, 2012)

kinetic said:


> What's MTF? Is that like FFM and MMF?


Male to Female. Slowbus said I was gross when I was talking about being attracted to a MTF individual a few pages back x


----------



## slowbus (Dec 18, 2012)

behind me is a cloud blowing off the tip of Mt McKinley.The tallest peak in N.America.The locals just call it Denali


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2012)

slowbus said:


> behind me is a cloud blowing off the tip of Mt McKinley.The tallest peak in N.America.The locals just call it Denali


Beautiful!!!! What was it like up there?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

By the looks of it giggles it was fucking cold and snowy lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2012)

kinetic said:


> By the looks of it giggles it was fucking cold and snowy lol


Ok smart ass lets state the obvious here lol. I'm talking about the thrill of it. I'm a huge thrill seeker and I'm always looking for my next high! I just got done going sky diving a few months ago and I want to do something next so ha!


----------



## slowbus (Dec 18, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Beautiful!!!! What was it like up there?



its epic snowmaching.There was 5 feet of fresh pow that day.12 hrs of sunshine.And medical cards are respected.Edit-not cold but snowy,lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 18, 2012)

NVM I have Google too can we stop with the Spanish?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2012)

slowbus said:


> its epic snowmaching.There was 5 feet of fresh pow that day.12 hrs of sunshine.And medical cards are respected.Edit-not cold but snowy,lol


Thats fucking awesome! I want to do that someday!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

What's going on with that Ryan?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> NVM I have Google too can we stop with the Spanish?


you deserve some prison time for that comment.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

I saw the spanish and thought the sombrero with my liter of Rum was appropriate.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't care that they are speaking Spanish , its the oh lets talk like this they wont understand us part that gets me. You are on a computer, translation is just ctrl C, ctrl V


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I saw the spanish and thought the sombrero with my liter of Rum was appropriate.


Un litro de sangría porfa!!!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 18, 2012)

Didn't take the time to translate but apparently we are not pleased... I should really take Spanish off my resume taking a class in high school doesn't cut it these days


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 18, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Un litro de sangría porfa!!!!!


that is too sweet for me to drink would you like some tapas


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> that is too sweet for me to drink would you like some tapas


Damn right! In actual fact it's just for tourists.

Btw, hablo castellano de los calles!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 18, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Damn right! In actual fact it's just for tourists.
> 
> Btw, hablo castellano de los calles!!


that must be like how northern and southern German is slightly different .


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> Didn't take the time to translate but apparently we are not pleased... I should really take Spanish off my resume taking a class in high school doesn't cut it these days


Definitely take off languages that you no longer use. You're never too old to learn. I'm lazy and have never had a Spanish lesson. I speak street Spanish.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 18, 2012)

I would rather street Spanish anyways I can only imagine its like listening to someone talk old English


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> that must be like how northern and southern German is slightly different .



No coz that's accents. We have slang words. Bavarian German sounds completely different to hamburg accent for eg. My father spoke German as a 2nd language. With a viennese accent though.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm lazy and have never had a Spanish lesson. I speak street Spanish.


...¿cuánto?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

here is a video of my wife feeding the coons. 


[video=youtube;gfDQG-J7mNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfDQG-J7mNQ&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 18, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Definitely take off languages that you no longer use. You're never too old to learn. I'm lazy and have never had a Spanish lesson. I speak street Spanish.



I speak street English then ? Your "Castilian" is much more proper Spanish then mexican lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> I would rather street Spanish anyways I can only imagine its like listening to someone talk old English


The older generation speak Catalan - because - THEY CAN!! Franco is long gone!!

The young ones speak Spanish mainly. My friends are all expats so we have a common ground and of course we copy our Spanish friends. Most speak min 3


----------



## kinetic (Dec 18, 2012)

Stolin Bread! FTW!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> here is a video of my wife feeding the coons.


...that's nutty, in a graham kind of way


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry man. I didnt mean to be an ass boyut ur future. I wish u well





fdd2blk said:


> it seems to be affecting you more than me, at this point.
> 
> i accept my future. you on the other have are having issues this evening. try to smoke some more pot and relax a little.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 18, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> The older generation speak Catalan - because - THEY CAN!! Franco is long gone!!
> 
> The young ones speak Spanish mainly. My friends are all expats so we have a common ground and of course we copy our Spanish friends. Most speak min 3


I think I just experienced culture shock


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Sorry man. I didnt mean to be an ass boyut ur future. I wish u well


thank you.

it's amazing what a little weed will do. maybe if i could smoke some i'd chill out a little.  


i play an ass online. in "real" life i'm a pretty good guy.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I speak street English then ? Your "Castilian" is much more proper Spanish then mexican lol


Yes I speak like them. I roll my 'R's and my 'C's are 'th'. in south America they speak much clearer, argentina especially but this is the true native accent here in spain. I actually mimmick a friend of mine when she speaks wi s American accent. Coz of columbian bfs.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 18, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> thank you.
> 
> it's amazing what a little weed will do. maybe if i could smoke some i'd chill out a little.
> 
> ...


Im the other way around muhah


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> Im the other way around muhah


it's been almost a year for me. most of the time i'm fine. every once in a while though, i know it's all i really need. just 2 little puffs would do me.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 18, 2012)

Gluttony= two puffs


----------



## slowbus (Dec 18, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Thats fucking awesome! I want to do that someday!



its never outta the question.I'd always like to show some people the cool views not every tourist can get.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 18, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i play an ass online. in "real" life i'm a pretty good guy.


Probably debatable.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2012)

what the fuck happened to this thread? oh wait a minute, que the fuck happened to this thread


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Probably debatable.


yeah, a lot of people here really do like me.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 18, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> what the fuck happened to this thread? oh wait a minute, que the fuck happened to this thread


All the girls already posted pics, unless you want more dude butt I think this theread has gone in a good direction after we peaked


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2012)

I wish i had some bud. Buddy.

im dry out here and it sucks.

seriously though, i do APOLOGIZE for me being inconsiderate.

if you'd like id love to write to you once you go in.

i can send you my email if you'd like or let me write to you?





fdd2blk said:


> thank you.
> 
> it's amazing what a little weed will do. maybe if i could smoke some i'd chill out a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> I wish i had some bud. Buddy.
> 
> im dry out here and it sucks.
> 
> ...


i accept your apology.  i really don't take any of this too seriously. i know what i did wrong and i accept my fate. 

i'm going to let my wife keep an eye on this account while i'm away. she will be checking pm's and sharing info with anyone interested in how i'm doing. i will have email access when i get there. she will have the address once i get it. i do have the mailing address right now. if you send me a pm i can give it to you. i probably won't be there until mid FEB though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2012)

After a 12 month break, two puffs would drop me.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 18, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After a 12 month break, two puffs would drop me.


I hear ya, I'm going on a little over 3 myself, and I feel the same way


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 18, 2012)

i smoke everyday and two puffs drops me.

btw, olylifter said i deserved to be ripped for hurting his e-feelings. i don't take him seriously.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 18, 2012)

You still want me big boy?





UncleBuck said:


> i smoke everyday and two puffs drops me.
> 
> btw, olylifter said i deserved to be ripped for hurting his e-feelings. i don't take him seriously.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i smoke everyday and two puffs drops me.
> 
> btw, olylifter said i deserved to be ripped for hurting his e-feelings. i don't take him seriously.


How's that work, 2 puffs wouldn't do shit to me 3 months ago


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wen im running low i always hold as long as i can. My bachas last a good day or two





Padawanbater2 said:


> How's that work, 2 puffs wouldn't do shit to me 3 months ago


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2012)

i actually threw a bunch of weed away when i first got back from IL. i had 10+ grams of honey oil in a pan on my desk that went straight into the trash, pan and all. threw away a 4 year collection of roaches. bunch of odd jars of random bud. gonna be a few years before i can indulge again. i look forward to working on a small scale again though. i got all caught up in stuff and it lost it's "fun" side. what i was doing brought a lot of stress with it. it will be nice to just sit back and not worry about all the worries. if you know what i mean.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 19, 2012)

How was quitting for you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How was quitting for you?


i was under so much stress from being where i was i'm not really sure. my blood pressure was thru the roof the 2 weeks i spent in oakland. i think the caffeine i was drinking had a harder affect on me then the weed. i was drinking 6 cups of coffee in the morning then almost a 12 pack of soda in the afternoon. i have since switched to decaf coffee and soda and feel A LOT better. one strong cup of coffee now and i get all sweaty, and irritable. i really don't enjoy it at all. i drink a lot of sugar free juice mix nowadays.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 19, 2012)

Do you experience any cravings or mood swings?

I've kind of felt a weird craving after 3 months, I'm not sure how to describe it, wanting to smoke, but wanting to keep clean for the sake of the time I've lasted.. I have a reason to keep clean, as many here don't really, which is leading me to question my career choice over something maybe a little more lenient with cannabis equally as tough.. 

6+ years of job security with no smoking or devote myself to the other option and hope it works out with more than 6 years of no smoking..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you experience any cravings or mood swings?
> 
> I've kind of felt a weird craving after 3 months, I'm not sure how to describe it, wanting to smoke, but wanting to keep clean for the sake of the time I've lasted.. I have a reason to keep clean, as many here don't really, which is leading me to question my career choice over something maybe a little more lenient with cannabis equally as tough..
> 
> 6+ years of job security with no smoking or devote myself to the other option and hope it works out with more than 6 years of no smoking..


I assume you are clean and awaiting processing into the military ?
If that is the case, my best advice is to *NOT* try & beat the system.
They will catch you eventually and it can get pretty ugly being discharged for a dirty test.

Just a word to the wise.


----------



## kelly4 (Dec 19, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i smoke everyday and two puffs drops me.


I smoke all day, every day.

Two puffs barely wakes me up in the morning.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 19, 2012)

All this talking about stopping....
I gotta go have a smoke.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd like to join you, but back to the grindstone for me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you experience any cravings or mood swings?
> 
> I've kind of felt a weird craving after 3 months, I'm not sure how to describe it, wanting to smoke, but wanting to keep clean for the sake of the time I've lasted.. I have a reason to keep clean, as many here don't really, which is leading me to question my career choice over something maybe a little more lenient with cannabis equally as tough..
> 
> 6+ years of job security with no smoking or devote myself to the other option and hope it works out with more than 6 years of no smoking..


i get "urges" once in a while. but they soon pass. i do seem to have a slightly clearer head while at work. my boss seems to appreciate me a little more as well. my life used to be centered around pot. whenever i planned to do anything i always considered pot in the factor. "can i smoke pot while doing this?" i was smoking 24/7 for a few years there. i would wake up in the middle of the night, use the bathroom and take a bong rip. then simply go back to sleep. i don't want to say "pot was causing me problems". but i do feel now that it was distracting me.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 19, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> i get "urges" once in a while. but they soon pass. i do seem to have a slightly clearer head while at work. my boss seems to appreciate me a little more as well. my life used to be centered around pot. whenever i planned to do anything i always considered pot in the factor. "can i smoke pot while doing this?" i was smoking 24/7 for a few years there. i would wake up in the middle of the night, use the bathroom and take a bong rip. then simply go back to sleep. i don't want to say "pot was causing me problems". but i do feel now that it was distracting me.


pot was definitely causing you physical problems to say the least . whether you know it or not .especially if you were smoking it. not matter how much people say its not bad for you . everything is bad for you in excess . everything. especially commenting on cannabis growing forums.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2012)

i tried to not smoke today, i made it til 5pm
wtf was i thinking


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 19, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i tried to not smoke today, i made it til 5pm
> wtf was i thinking



see ya later stress


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm smoking for the last time today.. Got all my detox remedies already... I wanna put hash on it but that is just more detox time ohh bother ... Hello stress


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Guys!! I had a pretty interesting day at work to say the least. 

This is Senzi, the most recently opened. The decor and lighting is nice. I think it was a restaurant before. The place is huge and has a downstairs floor. Maybe 400sq m. 







All clubs must have proper air filtration. 













I think it'd be great here for late nights. I knew for the rent they were paying it was gonna be nice but it was better than I expected. Makes Airam club look like a market shoe box.







IT IS PROHIBITED TO SMOKE IN THE REGISTRY AREA OF NEW MEMBERS. 







The tubes are up from yesterday and we're having an opening party tomorrow!!








When I went to meet my Columbian friend (another club owner) I wasn't quite sure who I was meeting. He knows everyone anyway. I walk into the club, sort out my ID. Proceed to join my friend at a table. An American woman, same age as me introduces herself as 'Willow' alongside husband 'Alex'. We start chatting, she says "have you heard of Soma?" I nodded, "that's my Dad". She is so cool, she knows a thing abt growing and breeding. We smoked their Amnesia Haze and various types of hash. She's hilarious and was telling me some stories! She knows Simon from Serious Seeds since she was little! Also medical seeds. Just everybody. They also have a seed co. wonder if her Dad helps? Looks like I'll be trying his seeds!! When am I gonna meet Shantibaba? Never did the cloning I intended, wth!! 

Www.senzi.es






W






I had to join this new club today and go with my friend to meet some people. I didn't check who as he knows everyone.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2012)

That first picture is awesome love the decor wish I could say bye to Mary Jane there


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 19, 2012)

Best looking club I've been in. I must go and check it at night.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm super jeliouse of your lifestyle miss, need an apprentice slave?kiss-ass


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Best looking club I've been in. I must go and check it at night.


why don't you just start your own thread about all this? 

i'm not complaining, just wondering.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 19, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> I'm super jeliouse of your lifestyle miss, need an apprentice slave?kiss-ass



Ur funny!! Lol! Yeah thank fuck I ended up in Cataluña and not another part of Spain. Just right place right time I suppose. Movement started with the clubs nearly 2 years ago and I've been here nearly 8 yrs. I love it and the freedom Barcelona offers.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 19, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> why don't you just start your own thread about all this?
> 
> i'm not complaining, just wondering.


Better traffic for viral advertising


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Better traffic for viral advertising


*reported as spam*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> *reported as spam*


thank you


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 19, 2012)

Glad u can take a joke !!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Glad u can take a joke !!


obviously YOU can't.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 19, 2012)

Picture of myself - weathers getting cold !!


----------



## doniawon (Dec 19, 2012)

yer' backerds


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 19, 2012)

Lucky girl!  congrats on your successes and good luck on your endeavors 

maybe the advertising paid off and I will visit your club when I travel the world...  ... lol.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 19, 2012)

Can cut the sexual tension with a knife here, just fly to Europe. Nbang her already. FDR


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 19, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Lucky girl!  congrats on your successes and good luck on your endeavors
> 
> maybe the advertising paid off and I will visit your club when I travel the world...  ... lol.


Thanks a lot!! I'll be sure to sort you out with free membership to our club.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 19, 2012)

doniawon said:


> yer' backerds


I was hoping for upside down


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 19, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Picture of myself - weathers getting cold !!



now turn around and growl like a dragon. ...... sorry starsky and hutch qoute


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2012)

unsubbed
please don't get me wrong laha but this was a pretty cool thread about ppl and pictures of themselves. i used to enjoy putting a face with the name of my online friends. 
you don't see mine because i am not legal. but now it's just about your clubs and you. 
i don't know you so i cant say i don't like you. but this is pretty much just blatant advertising. and honestly getting boring. i do really wish you would get your own club thread and let this head back to it's original intent. and it's not jealousy, i grow the finest exodus cheese in the land, for free.
sunny out


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 19, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> unsubbed
> please don't get me wrong laha but this was a pretty cool thread about ppl and pictures of themselves. i used to enjoy putting a face with the name of my online friends.
> you don't see mine because i am not legal. but now it's just about your clubs and you.
> i don't know you so i cant say i don't like you. but this is pretty much just blatant advertising. and honestly getting boring. i do really wish you would get your own club thread and let this head back to it's original intent. and it's not jealousy, i grow the finest exodus cheese in the land, for free.
> sunny out


Finally you're leaving!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;KkQydoiDY28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkQydoiDY28[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Dec 19, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> unsubbed
> please don't get me wrong laha but this was a pretty cool thread about ppl and pictures of themselves. i used to enjoy putting a face with the name of my online friends.
> you don't see mine because i am not legal. but now it's just about your clubs and you.
> i don't know you so i cant say i don't like you. but this is pretty much just blatant advertising. and honestly getting boring. i do really wish you would get your own club thread and let this head back to it's original intent. and it's not jealousy, i grow the finest exodus cheese in the land, for free.
> sunny out


now with 500 bucks..i bet the cheese will be even cheesier


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 19, 2012)

It only started because Lahada posted pictures of herself in the club and naturally the conversation went off on a tangent. She did abstain from posting any pictures at all until very recently because of fear of backlash plus issues people have with her avatar.

But Sunny is also right: Lahada, I had a nearly 1000-page monster thread just for pictures of my lingerie/outfits/alternative fashion discussion... I'm sure if you started a thread for legal clubs around the world with regular updates it'd be very popular <3


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 19, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> It only started because Lahada posted pictures of herself in the club and naturally the conversation went off on a tangent. She did abstain from posting any pictures at all until very recently because of fear of backlash plus issues people have with her avatar.
> 
> But Sunny is also right: Lahada, I had a nearly 1000-page monster thread just for pictures of my lingerie/outfits/alternative fashion discussion... I'm sure if you started a thread for legal clubs around the world with regular updates it'd be very popular <3


no way! i also had a lingerie thread . but it was only one page long . apparently no one likes tighty whities


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2012)

I didn't think it was much of an issue. this thread always goes off the rails then goes back on. it's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 19, 2012)

heres one of me petting the neighbors dog.He was a big boy.A Mckenzie River Husky to be exact.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 19, 2012)

joeyjoejoe said:


> no way! i also had a lingerie thread . but it was only one page long . apparently no one likes tighty whities


There was actually another thread for man panties, though I got a couple in my thread, too.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah why not start another thread ? I'm always open to ideas. That way I won't be hijacking any threads with my pictures which get oh so often quoted. Well I hope the majority didn't mind the club pics. 

I was planning on starting a 'how to set up a weed club' thread in a DIY sense, not legalities.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 19, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah why not start another thread ? I'm always open to ideas. That way I won't be hijacking any threads with my pictures which get oh so often quoted. Well I hope the majority didn't mind the club pics.
> 
> I was planning on starting a 'how to set up a weed club' thread in a DIY sense, not legalities.


no worries, because no one actually even posted actual pictures of their whole selves . face included . understandably . so who cares . the more pictures the better. there can never be enough pictures in a thread. you know the old saying.. a picture is worth a .......... well in your case probably reps


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2012)

joeyjoejoe said:


> no worries, because no one actually even posted actual pictures of their whole selves . face included . understandably . so who cares . the more pictures the better. there can never be enough pictures in a thread. you know the old saying.. a picture is worth a .......... well in your case probably reps



A LOT of people have posted A LOT of pics of themselves, faces included. if it weren't for all the jibba jabba you would be able to find them easier. 

some people actually do care. it's the people that don't care that ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 19, 2012)

This dog is so docile and well behaved. 12 mths then. I've had this breed. My friend is an experienced handler and it shows.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2012)

*unsubscribed*


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 19, 2012)

Re post


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2012)

So no mods are watching us, it feels so free


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Dec 19, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> A LOT of people have posted A LOT of pics of themselves, faces included. if it weren't for all the jibba jabba you would be able to find them easier.
> 
> some people actually do care. it's the people that don't care that ruin it for everyone else.


okay ,from here on out jibba jabba . just pictures of peoples faces. so we can actually see they real person behind the post .


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## slowbus (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^you need a shave dude


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> So no mods are watching us, it feels so free


im here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2012)

bde0001 said:


> View attachment 2449250View attachment 2449250


that's so adorable!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 19, 2012)

sunni said:


> im here.


wanna cyber?


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 19, 2012)

thats my teddy bear


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 19, 2012)

lahada, that gsd is beautful. i love the gsd's that have that red-deep red color


----------



## kinetic (Dec 19, 2012)

sunni said:


> im here.


You're always lurking


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 19, 2012)

2 mod posts in a row  hehe. I forgot what I was going to write after going over the last few pages... would post pics of hanging the ornaments but there arent any that dont have the kids in em... I took down the pics of me that I posted shortly after I posted them  .... Beautiful pups! Im almost ripe for another pup. Not sure what Im going to get yet... plenty of time to figure it out though.

So much drama on these forums... sigh.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> So no mods are watching us, it feels so free


The screws always lurk on the upper balcony's.
I saw that in Shawshank.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 19, 2012)

I will be a friend to you greatwhite..picture. me as the red head in shawshank.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 19, 2012)

Did not know Sunni was a mod...happy holidays. Sunni


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Did not know Sunni was a mod...happy holidays. Sunni


her user title says 'cooking with cannabis mod' just to trick people


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 19, 2012)

Bde......that look like a Belgian or Malinois in your pic


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> her user title says 'cooking with cannabis mod' just to trick people


haha yeah no shit eh? haha im a mod of cooking with cannabis and the science and technology forum

For the last year and some


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 19, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Bde......that look like a Belgian or Malinois in your pic


..........................................................


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't. Give me that eyeroll bs


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


>


...and the motorola logo gets jacked


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 19, 2012)

Sweet! Drop dead legs. The perfect kind. Feet on one end, fanny on the other! Thanks. I gotta spend more time in this thread.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 20, 2012)

What is the plant limit outdoors there? Are there rooftop gardens everywhere?


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Don't. Give me that eyeroll bs


clearly not a malinois....thats like calling a mic a ginni...lol hes a 100% gsd (east german/czech) ancestors are from pohranicni straze.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 20, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> What is the plant limit outdoors there? Are there rooftop gardens everywhere?


Hey Corso, nearly all flats have small balconies but when you live in un atico, you get the whole top floor. All blocks have this. Terraces of 100sq m are unusual though. Had some great parties up there. Really want to do outdoor cinema with projector. 

The problem is usually thieving. I wasnt worried until the last 2 weeks. Did over a KG. Most people do quite a few plants. I had 12. 

Look what my friends did. They're coco growers and they fucked it. Never grow late Sativas outdoors which are too tall to inspect! My harvest was chopped, dried and in the clubs before they even started cutting! 
These used pots , too early, rootbound etc. that's what happens when u get a bit greedy!!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Dec 20, 2012)

slowbus said:


> heres one of me petting the neighbors dog.He was a big boy.A Mckenzie River Husky to be exact.



Yay for big dogs!

Here's me with my puppy, she is 8months old now and weighs 110lbs!
 

Here is my puppy with her best friend. The feared Blue Nose pit.... at 70 lbs she is a decent sized pit but looks like a baby next to the wolfhound


View attachment 2449978
This is how big she will get. The guy in the pic is 6'1"


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 20, 2012)

irish wolfhound ...NICE. Only thing that sucks about big hairy dogs...like mine. It takes forever to bathe them....awesome dog though. werent they used for hunting wolves?

thats insane...110 lbs @ 8 months...wow


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

ayyyyy merry xmas to chitown.......


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 20, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> *i actually threw* a bunch of weed *away* when i first got back from IL. i had *10+ grams of honey oil *in a pan on my desk that went straight into the trash, pan and all. threw away a 4 year collection of roaches. bunch of odd jars of random bud. gonna be a few years before i can indulge again. i look forward to working on a small scale again though. i got all caught up in stuff and it lost it's "fun" side. what i was doing brought a lot of stress with it. it will be nice to just sit back and not worry about all the worries. if you know what i mean.



Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Step 1
 I get it, its a joke

Step 2
Why the hell would you do that

Step 3
kiss-ass I want it back ill do anything

Step 4
 Why must i lose everything i love

Step 5
 You know what i have other things to look forward to, its not the end of the world.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i know.. he could have mailed it to me... lol


----------



## RightyMcquick (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice dog ya got there NoGuts, my neighbor has an Irish Wolf Hound and that thing is HUGE!! The landmines it leaves in my yard... the thing should be used as an anti-tank device


----------



## kinetic (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i know.. he could have mailed it to me... lol


Ouch........


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## kinetic (Dec 20, 2012)

Dude your pupils are really dilated, especially that right one...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 20, 2012)

...there's a gremlin on your lap, might be hard to see with that helmet on


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 20, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/563347-picture-your-pet-thread.html?highlight=picture+of+your+pet


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah I have the eye of whitaker, and it's a puggle her name is Gemma though haha close to gremlin... And yeah this is a post a pic of you thread... So there I am 

Wish I could link you to a thread about linking others to threads instead of posting pics


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 20, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah I rock a full face, and it's a puggle her name is Gemma though haha close to gremlin... And yeah this is a post a pic of you thread... So there I am
> 
> Wish I could link you to a thread about posting links


...nice, it's just the blur I was joking about - very few dogs that I do not love


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 20, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...nice, it's just the blur I was joking about - very few dogs that I do not love


I know man I saw it as a joke haha..

Is that the fonz all grown up as you avatar?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 20, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> I know man I saw it as a joke haha..
> 
> Is that the fonz all grown up as you avatar?


...all grown up - the leather jacket would be white - long straps on it too 

...gand_alf _- it made me laugh.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Dec 20, 2012)

bde0001 said:


> irish wolfhound ...NICE. Only thing that sucks about big hairy dogs...like mine. It takes forever to bathe them....awesome dog though. werent they used for hunting wolves?
> 
> thats insane...110 lbs @ 8 months...wow


Yeah, they were a part of the extermination of wolves in ireland. Were also used to pull romans off horses.
[video=youtube;3170gvlnPwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3170gvlnPwU[/video] 



bowlfullofbliss said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/563347-picture-your-pet-thread.html?highlight=picture+of+your+pet


Did you not see us in the pictures???


----------



## slowbus (Dec 20, 2012)

hey No guts heres the husky with my red nose pit(easy 70 lbs)


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 21, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...all grown up - the leather jacket would be white - long straps on it too
> 
> ...gand_alf _- it made me laugh.













Are you sure?


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 21, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> Are you sure?



...actuaaaaalllyyyyy *shifts eyes*


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2012)

420 I pictured you as an older bearded dude.


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2012)

kinetic said:


> 420 I pictured you as an older bearded dude.


Only 31, not that old. I don't even sport the mustache anymore.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 21, 2012)

You the same guy from another site that Uncle Ben jumped his shit?


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2012)

kinetic said:


> You the same guy from another site that Uncle Ben jumped his shit?


I only hang out here.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 22, 2012)

@ 420Looks like good smallmouth. Fishing if ya find a hole or Eddy.


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> @ 420Looks like good smallmouth. Fishing if ya find a hole or Eddy.


Yep, all kinds of good fishing. You can pull huge trout out of there all day long.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm tempted to post a picture of myself but I done want to get all the ladies on here pregnant by the mere act of it


----------



## silasraven (Dec 22, 2012)

^^^^^^wow dude uhh check yourself into a hospital and tell them you have case of pompus


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 22, 2012)

I just got out they said an online persona should alleviate my symptoms in real life


----------



## silasraven (Dec 22, 2012)

touche.............................


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 22, 2012)

Wolfhound is gonna eat me... It's already heavier than me!


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 22, 2012)

wow....looks like a real video nogutsgrower. Sucks that the sheep and wolves died, but thats the wild. I have a new respect for wolfhounds now. wow


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2012)

i wish i had his patience, he will sit for hours watching squirrels and armadillos


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 22, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2452695View attachment 2452696View attachment 2452697
> i wish i had his patience, he will sit for hours watching squirrels and armadillos


Beautiful dog! but seriously squirrel! ah shit what was I saying again.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks giggles, he's a catahoula leopard dog. breed developed for boar hunting but he's our 75 lb lapdog. he has more stuffed animals (his babies) then any child i ever met


----------



## kelly4 (Dec 22, 2012)

bde0001 said:


> irish wolfhound ...NICE.* Only thing that sucks about big hairy dogs...like mine. It takes forever to bathe them...*.awesome dog though. werent they used for hunting wolves?
> 
> thats insane...110 lbs @ 8 months...wow


I would have said giant mounds of dog shit.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 23, 2012)

Whos that douchey looking motherfucker? Lol I love the meme hat added on top! Funny app.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 24, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Wolfhound is gonna eat me... It's already heavier than me!


But wolfhounds are so adorable! 

Be warned, cute santa girl is not as normal as it appears. She for some reason thought it wise to buy me a blowtorch for christmas. Sure i could make some creme brules, but well, she didn't think things through. Tip top likes fire too much to be sensible!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Wolfhound is gonna eat me... It's already heavier than me!


[youtube]d7B2mtn1sis[/youtube]


----------



## srh88 (Dec 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;tPVHoD__6CI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPVHoD__6CI[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 25, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Wolfhound is gonna eat me... It's already heavier than me!









"Hide yo kids, hide yo wife!"


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 26, 2012)

Hair done! We made it poker straight first then added carrot oil and tied it in a bun to create a slight wave. Curl->straight->happy medium.











Front cam


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 26, 2012)

beautiful . Dig the hair.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you, dragon #^^# I hope Tip Top likes it. I'm still wondering whether I should straighten it freshly for when I go up to see him or let it go more wavy... We'll see if the rain makes it frizz I guess. Women and their hair lol

At least I'll never need a man's money to go to a salon.. I've been once for a blow dry... With coupons!!! XD Never had a manicure either, but perhaps I should... :/


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautiful as ever. You will not get a single complaint from me should you turn up looking like that


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 26, 2012)

Somebody needs to just take all the hot chicks from this thread (if there are any, I havent looked) and just compile them into another thread. RIU ladies


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you honey :3 Your text, lol:

[video=youtube;VLnWf1sQkjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 26, 2012)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> Somebody needs to just take all the hot chicks from this thread (if there are any, I havent looked) and just compile them into another thread. RIU ladies


You only have to look back one page ;3

And there have been many 'RIU Ladies' threads but we always get either hounded for more pictures or attacked and called sluts for posting them, or some guy decides to go all out and destroy a girl's self-esteem. Someone always takes it too far making inappropriate comments or it comes down to talking about how big their dick is and how many whores they've banged and porn pics get posted. Been there, done that, seen the drama. I'm not even talking about my personal 700-page thread either! I love the ladies (trust me, i LOVE women and we have some HOTTIES) of RIU, I even started a thread for tasteful nudes but someone ALWAYS takes it too far an feelings get hurt, mods have to clean up too much etc...


----------



## Urca (Dec 26, 2012)

Kuroi, any more Xmas photos? I took so many with the family yesterday!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 26, 2012)

Early christmas in london after the horsie show. Experince has shown that if i tell her i'm taking a photato of her, it's generally 2 or 3 photo's after she's done posing that i get a keeper  my beautiful kuroi. Suck it and weep boys. I think that's the phrase.


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 26, 2012)

Are there any professional models here that model clothes or what have you for catalogs such as sears, kohl's or walmart? Im trying to see if I could possibly do it, trying to get some pointers from someone that may have experiance


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> [youtube]d7B2mtn1sis[/youtube]


Lol!!! You kill me bruv. Bahahaha

shit! That's tickled me...lol!


----------



## charface (Dec 26, 2012)

Photato your ass mister!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 26, 2012)

Ooooh... Bad angle had lighting and I was trying not to smile too much! Oh the shame XD but such fun we had..


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 27, 2012)

This is a pic of me in the dark


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2456275
> Suck it and weep boys. I think that's the phrase.



am happy for you guys but not when you talk like that


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 27, 2012)

Hehe, sorry... I think he's satirising the way people spoke to him, the nice guy, before he got the girl lol No harm meant <3 Love all you guys x


----------



## sensi brain (Dec 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> View attachment 2456275
> Early christmas in london after the horsie show. Experince has shown that if i tell her i'm taking a photato of her, it's generally 2 or 3 photo's after she's done posing that i get a keeper  my beautiful kuroi. Suck it and weep boys. I think that's the phrase.


Let us repopulate mars together


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 27, 2012)

You wanna threesome???! 0_o


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 27, 2012)

oooo pick me


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 27, 2012)

Have to ask Tip Top, he holds the leash and ladies get first dibs.

Kaley Cuoco is first on our waiting list. My beloved has good taste in womenz  (made a mistake with my ugly mug lol)


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 27, 2012)

where to submit pictures?

I kid I kid, or do I 

no but in all seriousness I said it before kuroi its a shame and lucky for tip top you're on the other side of the pond lol, I haven't been to the uk yet but I'm planning a trip to tomorrowland in belgium late july and giving consideration to taking a few weeks to train hop around the continent. if by some fluke chance I wander into your neck of the woods we should all burn one my treat


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 28, 2012)

Happy early new year for me....


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2012)

View attachment 2459615 had to chop out my friend LOKL


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 29, 2012)

^ if I was a miniature, I'd scale those  (jk, sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2459615 had to chop out my friend LOKL


Damn Sunni - you're "bustin out".


----------



## Trolling (Dec 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2459615 had to chop out my friend LOKL


Bitch, you ARE fabulous.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2012)

i generally cover em , i was at a bar though


----------



## kinetic (Dec 29, 2012)

If I were demonic I woulda easily drove 140 miles to see you....


----------



## srh88 (Dec 29, 2012)

kinetic said:


> If I were demonic I woulda easily drove 140 miles to see you....


lmao it was only a 140 miles.. what a dummy


----------



## Trolling (Dec 29, 2012)

Is he gay?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 29, 2012)

srh88 said:


> lmao it was only a 140 miles.. what a dummy


Yea man, that's what he put up here that he was 140 away. Shit, I commuted that for work.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2012)

but lucky for him he knows what they look like out of the clothing


----------



## D3monic (Dec 29, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Yea man, that's what he put up here that he was 140 away. Shit, I commuted that for work.


wtf u talking about... I never said it was only 140 miles away... I'd be over there every night tearing it up. We not even in the same country.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> but lucky for him he knows what they look like out of the clothing


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2012)

hes more like...497.097 miles away


----------



## D3monic (Dec 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> hes more like...497.097 miles away


Across two bodies of water... not like I can drive through them  

Passports, plane tickets, ect ect. It'll get work out


----------



## kinetic (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe I got my posters wrong. It happens. But I could have sworn I saw 140 miles right about the same time I saw the white hard hat. My bad. Oh and you can drive around the great lakes.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 29, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Yea man, that's what he put up here that he was 140 away. Shit, I commuted that for work.


x 2 on that. Fawk I would hitchhike 140 to stalk I mean meet her


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2459615 had to chop out my friend LOKL


WOWZERS!! you're beautiful sunni!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

sunni said:


> but lucky for him he knows what they look like out of the clothing


&#8203;.............


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> &#8203;.............


she still won't cyber with me


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> she still won't cyber with me


Try shaving your butt.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> she still won't cyber with me


make a copycat demonic skype acct.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 30, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Try shaving your butt.


Random thought, maybe bleach it


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2012)

these are all excellent ideas.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> these are all excellent ideas.


so to get rid of the awkward silence... whats up. 


I have been sick, but been chillen on the xbox


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 30, 2012)

damn triple z's lemme get a look at those tig ol bittes
they perky or saggy? lol guess you'll just have to show em to me!


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 30, 2012)

Sunni you make a nigga wanna settle down.

Too bad I don't run across chicks Iike u everyday.
Like seriously demonic u better hop on it Idc how far you are.

Shit Sunni got me thinking bout moving to Canada lol 
So u better get on it before I steal your chick from you bro. 

I'm starting to get really tempted cause its like Sunni is getting more and more beautiful with each picture post .

Edit. 

For you Sunni


----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2012)

sunni said:


> but lucky for him he knows what they look like out of the clothing


I'll walk the 140 miles..


----------



## srh88 (Dec 30, 2012)

gioua said:


> I'll crab-walk the 140 miles..


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Sunni you make a nigga wanna settle down.
> 
> Too bad I don't run across chicks Iike u everyday.
> Like seriously demonic u better hop on it Idc how far you are.
> ...



awuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 30, 2012)

oh shit son!


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 30, 2012)

And iiii would walk one hundred forty miles and I would walk one thousand more, just to be the man who walked 1,140 miles to end up at your door.. dadata dadata DADATA dadata


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 30, 2012)

I do Monster Jam shows in nova scotia time and time again demonik and Sunni I can get you tickets... Kids seats still five bucks, Sunday,Sunday,Sunday 

Great first date material, grave digger popup cut holders, grave digger rally flags... Cotten Candy for a sweet sin


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2012)

i got penis pix for trade for g shot pix threw pm.... ts really my dick whats good? lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2012)

Internal photograhpy. Dedication!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i got penis pix for trade for g shot pix threw pm.... ts really my dick whats good? lol


So wait, you got sent a penis pic?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So wait, you got sent a penis pic?


not.foooooooooooor u bro


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I do Monster Jam shows in nova scotia time and time again demonik and Sunni I can get you tickets... Kids seats still five bucks, Sunday,Sunday,Sunday
> 
> Great first date material, grave digger popup cut holders, grave digger rally flags... Cotten Candy for a sweet sin


SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY MONSTER JAM LIVE, $20 dollars for a whole seat... BUT YOU'LL ONLY NEED THE EDGE!


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 2, 2013)

Haha yeah dude I love getting on the mic I get to use saying like that and a bunch of other corny lines... I'm usually the captain for the away team so I just make fun of the audience without swearing which is damn near impossible... It's all for the kids, love my job tho


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Haha yeah dude I love getting on the mic I get to use saying like that and a bunch of other corny lines... I'm usually the captain for the away team so I just make fun of the audience without swearing which is damn near impossible... It's all for the kids, love my job tho


i went to a couplde monster jams when i was a kid, it was at the spectrum so it was kinda lame for monster trucks, but all the side shit was awesome, i still want a trials bike lol... there was quad races n shit, good times for a kid in the early 90's


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 2, 2013)

I do the quad races.. The spectrum in Worcester? Ill be in Manchester NH the 4th/5th if anyone is around there pm me ill get you some tickets


----------



## slowbus (Jan 2, 2013)

srh88 said:


> i went to a couplde monster jams when i was a kid, it was at the spectrum so it was kinda lame for monster trucks, but all the side shit was awesome, i still want a trials bike lol... there was quad races n shit, good times for a kid in the early 90's


I loved going to the Spectrum.I saw the grateful Dead play St Stephen> Dark Star>St Stephen .That is epic for a deadhead.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2013)

indagrow said:


> i do the quad races.. The spectrum in worcester? Ill be in manchester nh the 4th/5th if anyone is around there pm me ill get you some tickets


philly...........


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I loved going to the Spectrum.I saw the grateful Dead play St Stephen> Dark Star>St Stephen .That is epic for a deadhead.[/QUmy parentys dragged me to a dead show in 94 at the spectrum, only 24 and i seen jerry


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 2, 2013)

the spectrum! haha memeber when the glass was all blown out for months straight from that hurricane. good thing it was hockey season


----------



## kinetic (Jan 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> not.foooooooooooor u bro


Wait what? You like to show men your penis?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 2, 2013)

St Stephen great jam...dark star too....great dead cover band called darkatar.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Wait what? You like to show men your penis?


Just not you apparently.
But no worries, I have no use for his dic pic - so it's yours.


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 2, 2013)

Naked women are beautiful like a work of art. Naked men need to put on some clothes.


----------



## FuzzDodger (Jan 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Naked women are beautiful like a work of art. Naked men need to put on some clothes.


AMEN to that


----------



## slowbus (Jan 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Naked women are beautiful like a work of art. Naked men need to put on some clothes.



not all women.lol


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> not all women.lol


----------



## slowbus (Jan 2, 2013)

^^^^I ain't no but pirate if thats what yer sayin'^^^^ I live in the land of fat pigs,thats all I was gettin' at


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^I ain't no but pirate if thats what yer sayin'^^^^ I live in the land of fat pigs,thats all I was gettin' at


nope lol, every girl looks decent if srh88 is wasted


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Still no rainman


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Still no rainman


&#8203;............


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 3, 2013)

trying to bring it back to the OP's wishes


----------



## Digger Dave (Jan 4, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^I ain't no but pirate if thats what yer sayin'^^^^ I live in the land of fat pigs,thats all I was gettin' at


They keep ya warm. in the long cold frickin months.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

slowbus said:


> not all women.lol


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


they say a fat chick can suck a golfball through a garden hose


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 8, 2013)

i herd it was a meatball through a straw


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2013)

srh88 said:


> they say a fat chick can suck a golfball through a garden hose


its all good till ur boys see u with her...


----------



## slowbus (Jan 8, 2013)

Digger Dave said:


> They keep ya warm. in the long cold frickin months.



and provide shade in the summer


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm late. Hope everybody had a great Christmas and an awesome New Year.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 11, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Naked women are beautiful like a work of art. Naked men need to put on some clothes.


I beg to differ.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jan 11, 2013)

Oooooo la la!


----------



## slowbus (Jan 11, 2013)

Rain Bow Brite,so pretty

Carne's pic....wtf mang ,note to self,scroll up,scrollup!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Rain Bow Brite,so pretty
> 
> Carne's pic....wtf mang ,note to self,scroll up,scrollup!


Scroll me up scotty - tasers on,on - - - something serious !
Beam me up damn it !!


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 11, 2013)

Straight guys. Sheesh.


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm an Irish lass.


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Jan 12, 2013)

gotta click it to git it!!! LOL
peace to you! D


----------



## Total Head (Jan 12, 2013)

here is a picture i made of myself. line forms to the left, ladies.


----------



## gioua (Jan 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2477003 I'm an Irish lass.



I think we need more photos....


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2013)

Me and a friend having some fun in the mud.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2477003 I'm an Irish lass.


Wanna cyber?


----------



## kelly4 (Jan 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2477003 I'm an Irish lass.


I hope you're ready for the stalking that's about to ensue.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 12, 2013)

this is me ...


----------



## gioua (Jan 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> I think we need more photos....





[video=youtube;agfX4pJs-vo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agfX4pJs-vo[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 12, 2013)

Good...I like to torment men and make them wait


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 12, 2013)

heres a pic of myself, well my old tat im gonna get touched up


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> heres a pic of myself, well my old tat im gonna get touched up


I got a grim reaper tattoo also. I'll post it up a bit later. cool tat


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 12, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Wanna cyber?


I wouldn't want to make you wreck your keyboard...


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 12, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> I hope you're ready for the stalking that's about to ensue.


And....as for you...you can't stalk a stalker now can ya?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> And....as for you...you can't stalk a stalker now can ya?


 you have my permission to stalk me if ya want


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 12, 2013)

Here's me


----------



## kelly4 (Jan 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> And....as for you...you can't stalk a stalker now can ya?


Sure you could. It would actually make the stalking easier.


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you have my permission to stalk me if ya want


Looks like I found myself a new sig...just as soon as I figure out how, lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

Saying goodbye to my hydro system. It gave me many pounds and I'm sorry to see it go, but I'm moving on to soil.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Looks like I found myself a new sig...just as soon as I figure out how, lol


Just hit 'my roll it up' top right of your screen and edit signiture is under edit avatar


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Saying goodbye to my hydro system. It gave me many pounds and I'm sorry to see it go, but I'm moving on to soil.
> 
> View attachment 2477545


Why are you switching?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Saying goodbye to my hydro system. It gave me many pounds and I'm sorry to see it go, but I'm moving on to soil.
> 
> View attachment 2477545


ur daddy must be proud...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Why are you switching?


Just for fun. I'd like to try my hand at something new.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2477003 I'm an Irish lass.



hotnneeesssssss


----------



## slowbus (Jan 12, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> hotnneeesssssss


she prolly really looks like Uncle buck and smells like ballz(ac)......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2013)

slowbus said:


> she prolly really looks like Uncle buck and smells like ballz(ac)......


Don't we all ?


----------



## slowbus (Jan 12, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't we all ?



most likely yes accept Carne,I'm guesin'


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Jan 12, 2013)

I bet Carne smells amazing...


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 12, 2013)

slowbus said:


> she prolly really looks like Uncle buck and smells like ballz(ac)......


Well...Actually, I have a crush on Uncle Buck but I was keeping it to myself because I didn't want to have his wife after me...and as for smelling like ballz, I kind of like that smell, so there!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well...Actually, I have a crush on Uncle Buck but I was keeping it to myself because I didn't want to have his wife after me...and as for smelling like ballz, I kind of like that smell, View attachment 2477767so there!


Damn I thought you had a crush on me the way you show up on my profile visits every few days....


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 12, 2013)

well according to the pictures, I think you are beautiful. I love irish girls.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 12, 2013)

irish she'd stalk me.


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Damn I thought you had a crush on me the way you show up on my profile visits every few days....


Well, Uncle Buck turned me down so I thought I might have a chance with you,lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 12, 2013)

...Uh oh...me thinks me better stop now...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm gonna go ahead and admit I have a new thing for Irish girls


----------



## TigerClock (Jan 12, 2013)

You guys.....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 12, 2013)

trends . . .this week . . .last three days . . .this morning . . . . .they trend


----------



## sunni (Jan 12, 2013)

when i see a full picture not chopped in half here and there ill comment if shes pretty or not so far she could be just pictures here and there off google no offence.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

Why would I post a pic of myself. So silly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> when i see a full picture not chopped in half here and there ill comment if shes pretty or not so far she could be just pictures here and there off google no offence.


she's tweaking my bethany brawndo sensor.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 12, 2013)

I hate the fact that David Koch funds NOVA on PBS, I like NOVA.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I hate the fact that David Koch funds NOVA on PBS, I like NOVA.


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread.html


----------



## kinetic (Jan 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread.html


Fuck! I'm so stoned I posted in the wrong thread. sorry. lmao


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Fuck! I'm so stoned I posted in the wrong thread. sorry. lmao


lol, i thought so


----------



## slowbus (Jan 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Fuck! I'm so stoned I posted in the wrong thread. sorry. lmao




yep that could be in the "you know when yer stoned thread"


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> when i see a full picture not chopped in half here and there ill comment if shes pretty or not so far she could be just pictures here and there off google no offence.



Sadly, due to the ignorance and stereotypical attitudes that still exist "out there" surrounding this amazing plant we grow...I couldn't feel comfortable posting my whole face or those people in pictures with me...so I chopped. It's so good too connect with other fellow growers and share knowledge and a few laughs. I only hope one day we can look back and say "Can you believe that one time growing a plant was illegal, how silly!" I work in the medical field and see so much need This site has been amazing for me as I am all on own with no support. Although I hold a licence...still, people can be harsh and I need to protect my identity for the sake of my job and my children. I'm a tongue in cheek type person and not out to offend anyone. I might not know much about growing yet but I'm happy to pay forward what I do know and I'm always thankful for those kind enough to share


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

you have offended me . . ..


you can make it up with shots of you stepping on green jello and saying "the birds love to come out and play this time of year"


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you have offended me . . ..
> 
> 
> you can make it up with shots of you stepping on green jello and saying "the birds love to come out and play this time of year"


...so you want that quote in a caption or do I have to hold up a sign?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ...so you want that quote in a caption or do I have to hold up a sign?


captions are good, but jello sound effects need to be done with cards


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## chewberto (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


That your ol' lady?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)

chewberto said:


> That your ol' lady?


nope. i'm black.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> nope. i'm black.


i dont get it


----------



## chewberto (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> nope. i'm black.


What does that have to do with anything? Her ass isn't big enough?


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 13, 2013)

View attachment 2478359Will this do Samwell...and those who suspected I goggled me?....(best I could do in a pinch, didn't have lime jello but did have a bird...note boot and hat) Clearly, I have nothing better to do with my time and should really get out more!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i dont get it


it's bethanybrawndo's "proof" picture. it was caught as a convincing photoshop of some tumblr picture from years before. happens all the time.

i just wonder who pretends to be woman online? and why? it's just fascinating.


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 13, 2013)

...I must be really tired..cuz, I'm not following...what's a tumblr picture..and was it bethanybrowndo who was pretending to be female?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


Buck you're asking for a competition. Don't make me break out the bad girls with the RIU tags.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2478359Will this do Samwell...and those who suspected I goggled me?....(best I could do in a pinch, didn't have lime jello but did have a bird...note boot and hat) Clearly, I have nothing better to do with my time and should really get out more!


lol... Lucky charms.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ...I must be really tired..cuz, I'm not following...what's a tumblr picture..and was it bethanybrowndo who was pretending to be female?


this link should explain it all.

www.dafk.net/what


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this link should explain it all.
> 
> www.dafk.net/what


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this link should explain it all.
> 
> www.dafk.net/what


Ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2013)

Too much talking, not enough pics.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 13, 2013)

420God said:


> Too much talking, not enough pics.


A human, deer, dog, and a snake all in one. What a weirdo! Awesome pics


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> nope. i'm black.


Psh. 


"Everybody wants to be a nigga, but nobody wants to be a nigga"


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2013)

What kind of bird? Golden eagle?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2013)

420God said:


> Too much talking, not enough pics.


You have a pet deer? And an Eagle too? That's seriously awesome.

EDIT: Is that an attitude shirt you have on?


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> What kind of bird? Golden eagle?


It sure looks like one. And here's a good reason why the legs are bound:


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> What kind of bird? Golden eagle?


Young Bald Eagle.



jigfresh said:


> You have a pet deer? And an Eagle too? That's seriously awesome.


The Eagle I found injured in the woods, I brought it to the raptor center. The deer was an orphan I raised as a pet.


----------



## gioua (Jan 13, 2013)

so 420God walks into a bar with a bald eagle a deer and a bull by the horns...


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> It sure looks like one. And here's a good reason why the legs are bound:


It really does look close to a Golden Eagle, I haven't really seen any of those around here though. Lots of Bald Eagles and their young.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

.............


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2013)

420God said:


> _*Young Bald Eagle*_.
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagle I found injured in the woods, I brought it to the raptor center. The deer was an orphan I raised as a pet.


Damn it. We have both kinds here and I _always_ misidentify the immature birds!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2013)

Should have known that was an adolescent bald eagle...tii small to be adult golden...awesome pics tho...I am a bird Guy...was just watching a hawk in a tree with bionics. From my window, have bird food out there to feed small birds n squirrels. Hopefully see some hawks.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2013)

Where Im from the Hawk population has really exploded in the last 5 years or so.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2013)

420God said:


> It really does look close to a Golden Eagle, I haven't really seen any of those around here though. Lots of Bald Eagles and their young.


You would think that someone who has a bird watching fetish would be able to identify birds correctly. I always screw up with juveniles and transitioning plumage. A lot of birds have different plumage during winter. I have Sibley's and Stoke's field guides and I still can't get the hang of it.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2013)

That's good, prolly from less DDT on crops I imagine


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Should have known that was an adolescent bald eagle...tii small to be adult golden...awesome pics tho...I am a bird Guy...was just watching a hawk in a tree with bionics. From my window, have bird food out there to feed small birds n squirrels. Hopefully see some hawks.


I have a resident Sharp-shinned hawk that keeps picking off the birds at my bird feeder. Just recently a Red-tailed Hawk decided to join the fray.













Here is an example of winter plumage:







An American Goldfinch. Here is how they look in Summer:


----------



## chewberto (Jan 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> nope. i'm black.


" you ain't right, you ain't right, you ain't as black as i is, shit" now where is that video?...


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 13, 2013)

420God said:


> Too much talking, not enough pics.


that your farm? Im jealous.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 13, 2013)

dude..I heard of eagles having 6 foot wingspans but dammmnnnn that eagle could probably lift my german shepherd off the ground....


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2477003 I'm an Irish lass.


I vote you the sexiest woman on riu. What I would give to be with you....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 13, 2013)

Catfish, very fascinating program and movie...


UncleBuck said:


> it's bethanybrawndo's "proof" picture. it was caught as a convincing photoshop of some tumblr picture from years before. happens all the time.
> 
> i just wonder who pretends to be woman online? and why? it's just fascinating.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2013)

two of my six Bodhisattva masks


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> EDIT: Is that an attitude shirt you have on?


Yes it is.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 13, 2013)

Chillin on the porch...


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 13, 2013)

clayton brotherrrr


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

420God said:


> Too much talking, not enough pics.


awesome! quite the animal whisperer you are huh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 13, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Psh.
> 
> 
> "Everybody wants to be a nigga, but nobody wants to be a nigga"


&#8203;........


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 13, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> I vote you the sexiest woman on riu. What I would give to be with you....


Oh, you're just after me Lucky Charms!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> That's good, prolly from less DDT on crops I imagine


DDT was banned for agricultural use in the US in 1972.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Oh, you're just after me Lucky Charms!


i here there magicly delicious.......


----------



## chewberto (Jan 13, 2013)

Here Is me!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> DDT was banned for agricultural use in the US in 1972.











No shit? What was causing all the shells to be too thin in the 90's ? What am I thinking of?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 13, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> No shit? What was causing all the shells to be too thin in the 90's ? What am I thinking of?


Republicans......


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i here there magicly delicious.......


I was gonna correct you on your "here" but then realized its YOU so I let it slide. Bro, where's your avi?!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 13, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I was gonna correct you on your "here" but then realized its YOU so I let it slide. Bro, where's your avi?!


You were going to let the 'there' when it's 'they're' ride though?


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 14, 2013)

Getting spaced out.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 14, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2479880 Getting spaced out.


Whoah.. trippy. It took me a while to notice your space suit


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 14, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2477003 I'm an Irish lass.


...can you explain the rest of the pic? There's some odd hand placement going on there  (also, shouldn't the person's face be the _other_ way around?)

(...jk!)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got a grim reaper tattoo also. I'll post it up a bit later.....


as promised... if you look at the smoke/flame in the reaper's hand real good, there's images in it also


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 14, 2013)

I want some lady stalkers, pm me about it or just watch from afar


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I want some lady stalkers, pm me about it or just watch from afar


If its any consolation, my wife glanced at the computer screen just now & showed no interest.
No offense, but your avatar is a fence.
Not really stalk-able.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 14, 2013)

my new avi is a burlap bag hanging in my man room. An old friend promised to fill it one day.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Heres me


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Some more


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 14, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Heres me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wanna cyber, i got a donald duck costume


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> wanna cyber, i got a donald duck costume


I prefer goofy thanks.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 14, 2013)

dafuqs wrong with you guys? Its all about daffy having her quacker up in minnie while minnie is gobbling me up


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 14, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> dafuqs wrong with you guys? Its all about daffy having her quacker up in minnie while minnie is gobbling me up



Bahaha 

pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 14, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Bahaha
> 
> pics or it didnt happen!


got shots of us just warming up  gotta pay for more


----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If its any consolation, my wife glanced at the computer screen just now & showed no interest.
> No offense, but your avatar is a fence.
> Not really stalk-able.


thats a starting line isnt it


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> wanna cyber, i got a donald duck costume





growman3666 said:


> I prefer goofy thanks.






 .............


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 15, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If its any consolation, my wife glanced at the computer screen just now & showed no interest.
> No offense, but your avatar is a fence.
> Not really stalk-able.


Hahah it's a starting gate for a mx track... Motocross is stalk-able, if your into that type of stuff. But thanks for your honestly maybe I can win your wife over some other way.. Nothing romantic I just want her to Comment on my new ikea purchases from the windows


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

A side shot of me drunk as hell is the best i'm doing...


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 19, 2013)

To go kit. I run a food truck now btw.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2487111 View attachment 2487112 To go kit. I run a food truck now btw.


awesome what kinda food?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 19, 2013)

is thier any girl feet pics???? lolz


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 19, 2013)

thump easy said:


> is thier any girl feet pics???? lolz


He isn't playing around either..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 19, 2013)

NnthStTrls said:


> What I do to stay alive.


You take pictures of a guy on a bike?


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

NnthStTrls said:


> View attachment 2487163View attachment 2487167View attachment 2487164View attachment 2487165View attachment 2487166View attachment 2487168
> 
> What I do to stay alive.


you're pretty


----------



## NnthStTrls (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol. I ride the bike. Though the last one is self taken.


Thanks a bunch sunni.  Most of the time I'm pretty.........filthy.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> you're pretty


The pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Jan 19, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Some more
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480943View attachment 2480944View attachment 2480945View attachment 2480946View attachment 2480947


Beautiful fish. I just lost a big red like that big one a few weeks ago. I got it to the side of the kayak and stupidly grabbed the leader to hoist it across my legs and just as I did, it did it's last dash and broke my leader. I was dejected for days. lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 19, 2013)

Im trying to make it a point in my life to end up in more pictures, thank you to this thread for reminding me of that from time to time, I may be ugly, but my kids love me.... and the FIRE IS ME!! Im Burning Fire


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im trying to make it a point in my life to end up in more pictures, thank you to this thread for reminding me of that from time to time, I may be ugly, but my kids love me.... and the FIRE IS ME!! Im Burning Fire  View attachment 2487555View attachment 2487556View attachment 2487557


who called you ugly?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 19, 2013)

aaaahhhh... me, . Im not attracted to me at all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 19, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> aaaahhhh... me, . Im not attracted to me at all.


i'm attracted to you


----------



## drolove (Jan 19, 2013)

damn congrats yall made it to 1000 pages!


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 19, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im trying to make it a point in my life to end up in more pictures, thank you to this thread for reminding me of that from time to time, I may be ugly, but my kids love me.... and the FIRE IS ME!! Im Burning Fire  View attachment 2487555View attachment 2487556View attachment 2487557


you're not ugly, Its just no one is attracted to you because...well who in there right mind goes up to a man that is standing right next to a huge ass fire with a chainsaw? lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 19, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> you're not ugly, Its just no one is attracted to you because...well who in there right mind goes up to a man that is standing right next to a huge ass fire with a chainsaw? lol



lavenstar took that picture....  . HAHAHAHAHA.... she sure isnt in her right mind.... poor lass, says she is getting a blood transfusion right now. Real sad part is i dont know if I should even believe that or not, the eventually lies cause indifference :/


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm attracted to you


Like a moth to a flame


----------



## thegersman (Jan 19, 2013)

Me... lol


----------



## NnthStTrls (Jan 20, 2013)

In fairness, it's a pretty bad ass looking chainsaw. I'd say it adds to the attractiveness.


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2013)

View attachment 2487987seems like i look ...sad or something but im not dear god i need a bang trim excuse me while i go to the bathroom with my shears.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2487987seems like i look ...sad or something but im not dear god i need a bang trim excuse me while i go to the bathroom with my shears.


No No dear god don't touch anything , beauty in true rare form is a art.


----------



## gioua (Jan 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2487987seems like i look ...sad or something but im not dear god i need a bang trim excuse me while i go to the bathroom with my shears.


anyone else guilty of standing up in front of the monitor and trying to look down sunni's shirt....sorry sunni


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> anyone else guilty of standing up in front of the monitor and trying to look down sunni's shirt....sorry sunni


bhahahahahhaha i noticed that too damnit. i generally hide them so well


----------



## gioua (Jan 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> bhahahahahhaha i noticed that too damnit. i generally hide them so well


no no no no... release the hounds!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2013)

View attachment 2488049
good morning.


----------



## gioua (Jan 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2488049
> 
> 
> 
> good morning.




Not at ALL how I pictured you... and cant see down your shirt either... damn flat screen!!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 20, 2013)

Good morning. I like your door casing.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> Not at ALL how I pictured you... and cant see down your shirt either... damn flat screen!!


Now I'm curious how you percieved me?


----------



## gioua (Jan 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Now I'm curious how you percieved me?


well I assume everyone here is male.. so that was a given

but guess I thought of you as a older man.. say 40-45ish? dunno why..


----------



## neosapien (Jan 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Now I'm curious how you percieved me?


For some reason I thought somewhere along the lines you said you were 1/2 black....


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2013)

neosapien said:


> For some reason I thought somewhere along the lines you said you were 1/2 black....


No, I let that guy believe that, my moms Native American, my father dutch german.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> No, I let that guy believe that, my moms Native American, my father dutch german.


Gotcha. Interesting mix. My mom's german and some other stuff and my dad was adopted and we have no idea. I literally don't know what 1/2 of me is. I usually designate myself as European Mutt.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Gotcha. Interesting mix. My mom's german and some other stuff and my dad was adopted and we have no idea. I literally don't know what 1/2 of me is. I usually designate myself as European Mutt.


I think you can get a test done to find your genetic ethnicity for like 200 bucks or so.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think you can get a test done to find your genetic ethnicity for like 200 bucks or so.


Interesting. I just looked it up. I did not know such a thing existed yet. Maybe I'll end the debate once and for all as to whether I'm part Swahili. Thanks for that.


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.*


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 20, 2013)

thegersman said:


> Me... lol
> 
> View attachment 2487662


good pic of you. I'm on here some where??


----------



## gioua (Jan 20, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> good pic of you. I'm on here some where??


I seriously hope you PM her...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> I seriously hope you PM her...


no that okay. Was just passing threw here


----------



## BigHulk (Jan 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2487987seems like i look ...sad or something but im not dear god i need a bang trim excuse me while i go to the bathroom with my shears.


Ur the cute one Sunni


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 20, 2013)

looking good sunni.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

NnthStTrls said:


> In fairness, it's a pretty bad ass looking chainsaw. I'd say it adds to the attractiveness.


I love that saw. Its a ripper for sure. it just looks mean, its actually really nice . 

I love my climbing saw too though.... it looks nice... but its really mean, to most others but me anyways.... it throws chains all the time because people dont understand it .... who would think, the smaller saw is really the more dangerous one....


----------



## thump easy (Jan 20, 2013)

thump easy said:


> is thier any girl feet pics???? lolz


lolz so i guess no cheesies???? lolz i was looking forward every day to see some girl feet??


----------



## gioua (Jan 20, 2013)

thump easy said:


> lolz so i guess no cheesies???? lolz i was looking forward every day to see some girl feet??


I can cure your foot fetish...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 20, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


>


"I beat my dick like it owes me money"


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2488049
> good morning.


Can't see... pic all gone


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

Hash budder toes?


gioua said:


> I can cure your foot fetish...


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2013)

Dear God Gioua I hope that isn't your actual foot. That's pretty fuckin' gnarly man!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> I can cure your foot fetish...


I gotta see the rest of this beauty.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

It looks like the frame of a females foot... Perhaps Throw Momma from the train? Gnarly Asada


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

I bet the one toe is like " If it weren't for you 4, we would be a foot model"


gioua said:


> I can cure your foot fetish...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

lol, hardly.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> lol, hardly.


Tell that to the one toe! Bahahaha


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

The four others sure do make that one shine...


----------



## MJG420 (Jan 20, 2013)

Here a pic of me, sorta naturally going bald(started at 17, currently 24) so I finally said screw it and started shaving it all off a year or so ago.  Looking cute as HELL Sunni!!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

MJG420 said:


> Here a pic of me, sorta naturally going bald(started at 17, currently 24) so I finally said screw it and started shaving it all off a year or so ago.  Looking cute as HELL Sunni!!!!


maybe its time to rename the thread....

"Try to get at sunni with pics of yourself thread." LOL


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunni is catfishing


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Sunni is catfishing


catfishing? I could let my mind wander... but what does that mean?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=catfish


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Sunni is catfishing



View attachment 2489145mwah ..LOL im me,


----------



## chewberto (Jan 20, 2013)

I bet she is legit!


----------



## MJG420 (Jan 20, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=catfish



LMAO! That's good shit


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

I was just kidding. She's totally cute and I'm sure that's her.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2489145mwah ..LOL im me,


That's some set of lips you've got there sunni


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

lol... later.


----------



## botanist95 (Jan 20, 2013)

Me!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

botanist95 said:


> View attachment 2489155
> Me!!!


You look like a dude I worked and grew up with lol


----------



## botanist95 (Jan 20, 2013)

Could be small world!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=catfish


online romance.....   
i dont like where the world is heading...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 20, 2013)

lol fuck that hobbit feet i just threw up a lil


----------



## thump easy (Jan 20, 2013)

ow my god i would not even look in that direction with those feet ow my god...


----------



## botanist95 (Jan 20, 2013)

right some nasty shit!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

botanist95 said:


> Could be small world!!!


Ya was just thinking to myself there has to be at least one person I know on this site.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh come on guys you could eat off those things.


----------



## botanist95 (Jan 20, 2013)

i've been thinking that since i've been on here too


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

Guess I'll never know. Oh well.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 20, 2013)

There's people I used to know on here, and people so close that I know I've burned down with them. I know an old head is on here I see every so often in real life, I just don't know who and how much he posts. But I know he's here, and I respect him by not looking for him, if that makes sense.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya was just thinking to myself there has to be at least one person I know on this site.


By coincidence I discovered a few I know and knew on here....


----------



## botanist95 (Jan 21, 2013)

more me


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 21, 2013)

baked on my wedding day... My wife is jealous of the hair, something about the natural curls... my head is shaved now... LOL!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2489288
> baked on my wedding day...


Funny, exactly how I pictured you lol.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Funny, exactly how I pictured you lol.


Yep, just your average joe! I added a picture to the last post... and have a couple far back in this thread.


----------



## Trolling (Jan 21, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2489288View attachment 2489289
> baked on my wedding day... My wife is jealous of the hair, something about the natural curls... my head is shaved now... LOL!


Macgruber!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Yep, just your average joe! I added a picture to the last post... and have a couple far back in this thread.


Haha, nothing wrong with your average joe. I'm far from average lol...I've got some pics on here to but I'm sure they are waaaay back!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2487987seems like i look ...sad or something but im not dear god i need a bang trim excuse me while i go to the bathroom with my shears.


How do the bangs look now sunni?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> How do the bangs look now sunni?


We all know your just wanting to have another pic of sunni to look at. It's cool bro you don't gotta lie to kick it


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> How do the bangs look now sunni?


I'd rather see her bags..


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Macgruber!!!


http://www.hulu.com/watch/19684
BWAHAHAHA!!! I wish I was that bad ass... All I can do is grow weed...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> http://www.hulu.com/watch/19684
> BWAHAHAHA!!! I wish I was that bad ass... All I can do is grow weed...
> View attachment 2489322View attachment 2489323


What do you mean ALL you can do is grow WEED? I think that is a pretty awesome thing and not everyone can do it(well they can but no successful) hence RIU lol. 

You grow weed your cool in my book


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 21, 2013)

LMFAO! " whos the lucky girl?" "scott" 

Oh and nogutsgrower, you got a shit ton of guts if thats your grow in the pic...wtf...they're huge. I dont have thje guts to grow outdoors like that.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 21, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> LMFAO! " whos the lucky girl?" "scott"
> 
> Oh and nogutsgrower, you got a shit ton of guts if thats your grow in the pic...wtf...they're huge. I dont have thje guts to grow outdoors like that.


LOL... Losing my guts gave me the guts.... Swat team has been to my house multiple times, I'm in full compliance with my state and local laws!
You can see me in the hammock with plants behind the pit bull, and you can see part of the hammock in the picture with the large plants.


----------



## gioua (Jan 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Dear God Gioua I hope that isn't your actual foot. That's pretty fuckin' gnarly man!



I wish mine were that Sexy!


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 21, 2013)

They didnt shoot your dog? That would be one of my biggest fears....have Pigs come into my house and shoot my dog....I might be on a manhunt after that

Oh and what do you think tipped off the piggies? helicopter views? neighbor complaints?

ps: I have thought about what you are doing, (outdoor screenhouse with plants). You clearly already know..but you can yeild the equivelent of 6 plants from just 1 outdoor plant. I thought about vegging indoors and then planting outdoors when spring comes and have a fucking tree/monsters


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 21, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> They didnt shoot your dog? That would be one of my biggest fears....have Pigs come into my house and shoot my dog....I might be on a manhunt after that
> 
> 
> Oh and what do you think tipped off the piggies? helicopter views? neighbor complaints?
> ...


They didn't just storm in the house, they had to knock first so I was able to put the dogs away before answering the door. I don't think they would have shot my dogs anyways, my neighbors would have gone nuts at the sound of gun shots! Every one knows me and my dogs aren't violent, I would have sued the shit out of the city. I go to city council meetings and shit, I'm well know by ALL city officials!

The first tip off would have to be my$1400- $1700 a month power bill (not that high anymore!!!). That's when they came the first time. After that I was well know to the chief of police and the city attorney. One of the many helicopters that hovered over my house, The news paper article about me and my grow and barbed wire fencing, the one neighbor that doesn't like me, or anyone that walked or drove past my house as they were much taller than the fence were also dead giveaways... I was strictly an indoor grower, I wasn't going to grow outdoors but the city came to my house and hit me with a couple building code violations. All my wiring was good I just didn't go pull permits for a huge grow room so they told me to shut it down, so I did! I moved it outdoors and repaired or got permits for everything indoors. I won't be growing plants that big outside again for a while, I'm back to what I know best.... Super Fire INDOOR!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

I and my beautiful lady, this past weekend in the snow!!



yeah! Not quite sure how to rotate..lool! 
Lest this be my new avatar!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> I and my beautiful lady, this past weekend in the snow!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky guy.... I envy that...


----------



## kinetic (Jan 21, 2013)

you look about 20 lbs heavier with the girl than your current avi ken.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> I and my beautiful lady, this past weekend in the snow!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so youre dating lahada?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> you look about 20 lbs heavier with the girl than your current avi ken.


Lool! What about me? I gained 4 kg, in American isn't that 9 lbs?? Hahaha


----------



## kinetic (Jan 21, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lool! What about me? I gained 4 kg, in American isn't that 9 lbs?? Hahaha


when were you stateside?


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> you look about 20 lbs heavier with the girl than your current avi ken.


It's called a good chrimbo..lool! 
Wait for the summer pics! Hehe!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 21, 2013)

Fit babe and u could even be a bit bigger, which u r !!  









kinetic said:


> when were you stateside?


In 2000. San Jose coz my London friend had a good IT job.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2013)

so thats an obvious yes then. LOL


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Fit babe and u could even be a bit bigger, which u r !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a couple of months baby! 
You and I rocking on th beach in barca! Sweet!!...lool!

by the way this is me, previous to mince pies and many festive delights,
loool!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> so thats an obvious yes then. LOL


Come on Sunni, I wouldn't go back to that weather without very good reason!! It's 11 C here in Barca and -1C in London. It was well worth it, despite getting stranded for a few hours when I landed!  

Pic taken from rescue point at King Charles III hunting house. The moat was frozen !


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2013)

why is riu a dating service now LOL, although im happy for all you cute couples now but holy moly. we need to start charging an interest fee for this or something hahahah !


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

50-60F here  its like spring right now, Im scared :/


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> why is riu a dating service now LOL, although im happy for all you cute couples now but holy moly. we need to start charging an interest fee for this or something hahahah !


I wont pay... Im a lost cause


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> They didn't just storm in the house, they had to knock first so I was able to put the dogs away before answering the door. I don't think they would have shot my dogs anyways, my neighbors would have gone nuts at the sound of gun shots! Every one knows me and my dogs aren't violent, I would have sued the shit out of the city. I go to city council meetings and shit, I'm well know by ALL city officials!
> 
> The first tip off would have to be my$1400- $1700 a month power bill (not that high anymore!!!). That's when they came the first time. After that I was well know to the chief of police and the city attorney. One of the many helicopters that hovered over my house, The news paper article about me and my grow and barbed wire fencing, the one neighbor that doesn't like me, or anyone that walked or drove past my house as they were much taller than the fence were also dead giveaways... I was strictly an indoor grower, I wasn't going to grow outdoors but the city came to my house and hit me with a couple building code violations. All my wiring was good I just didn't go pull permits for a huge grow room so they told me to shut it down, so I did! I moved it outdoors and repaired or got permits for everything indoors. I won't be growing plants that big outside again for a while, I'm back to what I know best.... Super Fire INDOOR!


Indoors where its at. When you gonna come to CO where we got that indoor shit down  ahaha, That's all we do is indoor we have to short of season to do much outdoors.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2013)

dont even bitch about the cold people its fucking - 30 here. SUSH.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> why is riu a dating service now LOL, although im happy for all you cute couples now but holy moly. we need to start charging an interest fee for this or something hahahah !


You and (almost) all the other ladies on this site seem to have plenty of boys after you. Take it up with rolli, tell him you want your cut!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> We all know your just wanting to have another pic of sunni to look at. It's cool bro you don't gotta lie to kick it


Shes got a nice smile, what can i say?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> dont even bitch about the cold people its fucking - 30 here. SUSH.


Have I ever mentioned that I run hot and generate heat?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

big boys toys........ not bad for 450 batteries included lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

its rare for me to come across an old homelite like that.... do you use it often? first guess would be no.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> big boys toys........ not bad for 450 batteries included lol


is that the famous thumper you speak about??
jealous! Very!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> is that the famous thumper you speak about??
> jealous! Very!!



one of many..... im going to get a miny draco next... ill spend up to 800 for it


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> one of many..... im going to get a miny draco next... ill spend up to 800 for it


living here in Blighty I didn't have a clue what a Draco is, a mini AK, awesome!!
is it a 7.62/39mm or a 5.45/39mm???
eitherway,both are good for bullet proof vest penetration...lool!! 

I got a thing going for the F.N. fifty seven.
keep dreaming K.K.

though sometimes,dreams come true!
guess I better move to the U.S.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> living here in Blighty I didn't have a clue what a Draco is, a mini AK, awesome!!
> is it a 7.62/39mm or a 5.45/39mm???
> eitherway,both are good for bullet proof vest penetration...lool!!
> 
> ...


the biggin 7.62.. either the mini draco or the m92... im getting one of those... i know how to convert them myself... its easy.. and i can it it in a way were i can reconvert it back to semi...


----------



## kinetic (Jan 21, 2013)

It's people like theexrpess that give responsible gun owners a bad name.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I wont pay... Im a lost cause


You're not a lost cause!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> It's people like theexrpess that give responsible gun owners a bad name.


And gives gun owners the appearance of being a badass.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> It's people like theexrpess that give responsible gun owners a bad name.


please bro.... shut up... thank u


----------



## kinetic (Jan 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> please bro.... shut up... thank u


I'm not worried about shit my dude.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

ding... ding


----------



## neosapien (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a 7.75 and I keeps it loaded.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 21, 2013)

As far as anyone knows I don't keep guns.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a shotgun that I don't shoot. It's old as fuck, still works though.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Im not allowed to own weapons


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You're not a lost cause!


uhhh... yeah I pretty much am, lol.

I know my place well... get put in it over and over again.

As much as I hate myself, I am who I am and just have to accept it and make the best of it. 

I will be with my children the rest of my life, and thats more than I could have ever hoped for .

I hold out with hope. but Im very realistic.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> uhhh... yeah I pretty much am, lol.
> 
> I know my place well... get put in it over and over again.
> 
> ...


How are you a lost cause? The only way that would be true is if YOU think YOU are. 

And yeah, awesome about the kids! That's what I would like most out of life. To give them your knowledge and raise them to be happy. 

Dude.. don't hate yourself! This is the pic of yourself thread so I won't derail it too bad, but you can send a pm if you gotta talk.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How are you a lost cause? The only way that would be true is if YOU think YOU are.
> 
> And yeah, awesome about the kids! That's what I would like most out of life. To give them your knowledge and raise them to be happy.
> 
> Dude.. don't hate yourself! This is the pic of yourself thread so I won't derail it too bad, but you can send a pm if you gotta talk.


Too many reasons to even go into. 

The only person I have to blame with my unhappiness's is myself. And for the extra difficulties and sadness's my children will have to overcome on my account.

Sure everything could work out.... YEAH RIGHT.

Like I said I know my place well, as I have been put in it over and over again.

I dont know what talking will do... but yeah. Im just going to leave it at that.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Too many reasons to even go into.
> 
> The only person I have to blame with my unhappiness's is myself. And for the extra difficulties and sadness's my children will have to overcome on my account.
> 
> ...


 ............


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 21, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> ............







...............


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Just wanted to show off my saw anyways. Its Awesome! Bored and tuned high. Spins a 28" like its a 24" (and a 32 just the same now that I really think about it)


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

sunni is hot. i would kiss her many times.

for those who know... i posted a picture about 2 years ago. most chicks think im cute. you can forum search.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Too many reasons to even go into.
> 
> The only person I have to blame with my unhappiness's is myself. And for the extra difficulties and sadness's my children will have to overcome on my account.
> 
> ...



funny, you keep telling me how happy you are.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> funny, you keep telling me how happy you are.


I am. And I am not.

lol. sorry you get confused so easily about something so basic and innate about being human.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I am. And I am not.
> 
> lol. sorry you get confused so easily about something so basic and innate about being human.




who said i was confused? seems as if my statement was pretty accurate.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> who said i was confused? seems as if my statement was pretty accurate.


Are you Happy?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Are you Happy XXXX?



that's really none of your business.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> that's really none of your business.


ahhh... you never have been able to handle the shit you dish tossed right back atcha


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> that's really none of your business.


seeing as we will be paying your room and board, i think it is our business good sir.  too soon?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> ahhh... you never have been able to handle the shit you dish tossed right back atcha


i'm not the one putting it out there. and just because i choose not to share my personal life with you doesn't mean "i can't handle it". 

and why would you use my real name on an open pot forum? i find that rather disrespectful.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> seeing as we will be paying your room and board, i think it is our business good sir.  too soon?


thank you. i do appreciate it.


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Are you Happy?


yea, not cool. and now after the edit, you make it look like fdd is the bad guy here. when in fact you were the dingle berry who crossed the line. i should cut you.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im not allowed to own weapons


yeah me 2... but i dare u to try and take em from me lolol.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> ahhh... you never have been able to handle the shit you dish tossed right back atcha


looooooooooooooooooooooooooool.... ahhhh feelings... a sign of weakness...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

it was an accidental slip I immediately went back and corrected. Im sorry about that.

and Your "personal shit" is all over this site.... by being here at all and participating you are putting it out there...

60 lbs, right? I have been pretty damn nice all things considered.... you want bait me to put quite a lot more out there?

dont poke and not expect to be poked back.


and for symantix and rhetorics sake.... how was your statement accurate? I had just contradicted it, and your statement was regarding my stance.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2013)

Guys i swear to god if you get this thread closed again i will NOT be a happy sunni.


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

seriously sunni. you are hot. i want to kiss you, on the face.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooooool.... ahhhh feelings... a sign of weakness...



Im full of feelings.... must be super weak. 

But from my deepest and most essential feelings..... I draw my greatest strengths


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 21, 2013)

Y'all... Y'ALL..... you really don't want to piss off the Sunni. Seriously. She has... gifts. You will suffer. Greatly. If you value your manhood...


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im full of feelings.... must be super weak.
> 
> But from my deepest and most essential feelings..... I draw my greatest strengths


intellect fail. what the fuck does "my deepest and most essential feelings" mean?


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Y'all... Y'ALL..... you really don't want to piss off the Sunni. Seriously. She has... gifts. You will suffer. Greatly. If you value your manhood...


*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Carne Seca again.



View attachment 2491057View attachment 2491058View attachment 2491060


back to the meaning of the thread




*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> it was an accidental slip I immediately went back and corrected. Im sorry about that.
> 
> and Your "personal shit" is all over this site.... by being here at all and participating you are putting it out there...
> 
> ...


i said "you told me you were happy". you said "i am and i'm not". i was at least partially correct. 

i'm happier now than i have been in a long time. i have found that there truly are some good people out there. i have found that people understand that i am a good person, regardless of the shenanigans i play online. people understand me and love me for who i am. i am closer now to the people around me than i have been in a long time. i have secured old friendships and made a lot of new ones. i have no regrets and i don't feel sorry for myself. 

did that answer your question?


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Carne Seca again.
> 
> ...


I dont want any reputation from you, but can we at least make out?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> intellect fail. what the fuck does "my deepest and most essential feelings" mean?


sounds like facebook shit.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> i said "you told me you were happy". you said "i am and i'm not". i was at least partially correct.
> 
> i'm happier now than i have been in a long time. i have found that there truly are some good people out there. i have found that people understand that i am a good person, regardless of the shenanigans i play online. people understand me and love me for who i am. i am closer now to the people around me than i have been in a long time. i have secured old friendships and made a lot of new ones. i have no regrets and i don't feel sorry for myself.
> 
> did that answer your question?


absolutely, and its a very good answer.

I have never thought of you as a _bad_ person. quite antagonistic at times.... very kind and supportive/understanding at others... but no need to get into it....







But really.... damn.... no one cares about my modified 359? I would go for the 365.... but they dont make them anymore


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> I dont want any reputation from you, but can we at least make out?


This must get really fucking annoying for the gals around here. Sorry ladies, for this type of guy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2013)

i'm gonna miss you


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> This must get really fucking annoying for the gals around here. Sorry ladies, for this type of guy.


Know-it-alls suck. It's people like you who made marijuana a class a substance, thinking you know what's best for everyone. I dont like you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> i said "you told me you were happy". you said "i am and i'm not". i was at least partially correct.
> 
> i'm happier now than i have been in a long time. i have found that there truly are some good people out there. i have found that people understand that i am a good person, regardless of the shenanigans i play online. people understand me and love me for who i am. i am closer now to the people around me than i have been in a long time. i have secured old friendships and made a lot of new ones. i have no regrets and i don't feel sorry for myself.
> 
> did that answer your question?


i fucking hate your online shenanigans when directed at me, which they often are.

but you and yours are still welcome to use my place if need be. remember, we have a tortoise.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i'm gonna miss you


i'm gonna miss everyone here, except uncle ben, theexpress and carne. lol


i'm not sure what my probation will be like when i get home. i know it will be 3 years, supervised. i'm hoping i can still come by and say hi to everyone. i don't need to even mention growing to still enjoy myself here. i hope they can see thru the stigma of this being a "pot site". i'd hate to lose you all.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> Guys i swear to god if you get this thread closed again i will NOT be a happy sunni.


There's going to be a lot of unhappy trolls if it gets closed since they wont be able to see pics of you anymore


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i fucking hate your online shenanigans when directed at me, which they often are.
> 
> but you and yours are still welcome to use my place if need be. remember, we have a tortoise.*


you hate my online shenanigans because i am a better troll than you. otherwise you love everything about me.  

i do appreciate your offer. i know you are sincere and it's what makes me like you. i think we are a lot alike. in real life we'd probably hang out together and laugh. thank you for being you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> you hate my online shenanigans because i am a better troll than you. otherwise you love everything about me.
> 
> i do appreciate your offer. i know you are sincere and it's what makes me like you. i think we are a lot alike. in real life we'd probably hang out together and laugh. thank you for being you.


we have some coons that stop by our front porch and eat our cat food, too. so pretty much.

i contend the "better troll" charge.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is one of me


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> we have some coons that stop by our front porch and eat our cat food, too. so pretty much.
> 
> i contend the "better troll" charge.


and by "coons" you mean? I dont have many coons round here. I live on a golf course on the ocean, not many coons round here at all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> and by "coons" you mean? I dont have many coons round here. I live on a golf course on the ocean, not many coons round here at all.


aren't you the guy who took a picture of his poop for us?


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> and by "coons" you mean? I dont have many coons round here. I live on a golf course on the ocean, not many coons round here at all.


You're not wasting any time are you?


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> aren't you the guy who took a picture of his poop for us?


lmao! i just blew a snot bubble from laughing so hard.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> and by "coons" you mean? I dont have many coons round here. I live on a golf course on the ocean, not many coons round here at all.


are you my neighbor? we have coons, they're everywhere. surely you jest


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> we have some coons that stop by our front porch and eat our cat food, too. so pretty much.
> 
> i contend the "better troll" charge.


i think you pass by my part of town once in a while. maybe sometime in the future you can drop in and meet my cats.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> are you my neighbor? we have coons, they're everywhere. surely you jest


i hear they are taking over urban neighbors, everywhere.


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> You're not wasting any time are you?


actually, I think I've started back off a little tame. before I was blatantly obvious, now im a little less blatant.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> i hear they are taking over urban neighbors, everywhere.


at least they're not skunks


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> at least they're not skunks


ain't that the truth.


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

we have tons of skunks round here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2013)

the racoons here are very polite, they even leave my chickens and ducks alone. too spoiled on cat food to go after live food.


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

are coons polite? they are cute little fuckers, and would never harm them, but they can be annoying as hell. they are probably just scuured of the ducks


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2013)

or skunk apes 






i hope he's not an RIU member but i'm thinking he may be



see4 said:


> are coons polite? they are cute little fuckers, and would never harm them, but they can be annoying as hell. they are probably just scuured of the ducks


i saw a guy take an aluminum bat to one once, it was snarling and shit out in the middle of the street and the cops said we couldn't shoot it, that we should wait for them, fuck that, snarling coon staggering thru your residential street in the middle of the afternoon isn't a cute sight. lol he wound up and smacked that SOB and he didn't go down, took a couple of good swings to stop it...nasty animals imo


----------



## hexthat (Jan 21, 2013)

2010 when you could grow outdoors in Fresno County

growing the SWEET DEEP GRAPEFRUIT


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 21, 2013)

...................................


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## bde0001 (Jan 21, 2013)

FDD, whatever you do dont eat the cockmeat sandwich

[video]http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=harold+and+kumar+cockmeat+sandwich+clip&amp;v iew=detail&amp;mid=6ADF3962554F585BA0936ADF3962554F585 BA093&amp;first=0[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> sunni is hot. i would kiss her many times.
> 
> for those who know... i posted a picture about 2 years ago. most chicks think im cute. you can forum search.


I'm sure sunni would totally be into you.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm sure sunni would totally be into you.


Totally off subject, but I fucking love your avatar!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

hexthat said:


> 2010 when you could grow outdoors in Fresno County
> 
> growing the SWEET DEEP GRAPEFRUIT


*looks like my friends dog in that pic...... bitty *


----------



## hexthat (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> *looks like my friends dog in that pic...... bitty *


haha the black one is the only one still alive


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> removed


Maybe when he gets out, if you're polite enough about it, he might teach you how to grow some weed...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

hexthat said:


> haha the black one is the only one still alive


bitty is dead now too :/

fresno huh? small world.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Maybe when he gets out, if you're polite enough about it, he might teach you how to grow some weed...


looooooool... i travle from state to state hiding behind medical laws... i grow da best weed.... my shiots official... ask my investors and patiants... but nice try... u wont catch me running strains like icecream... lol grapefruit diesel..


----------



## hexthat (Jan 21, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> bitty is dead now too :/
> 
> fresno huh? small world.


Friant is the town that was grow, I worked at a club in Friant. ATM I'm growing indoor for my girlfriend's mom in Coarsegold.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looooooool... i travle from state to state hiding behind medical laws... i grow da best weed.... my shiots official... ask my investors and patiants... but nice try... u wont catch me running strains like icecream... lol grapefruit diesel..


Mmmmhhhh... Sure... LOL! You only run the strains that are "in" then? Just because the name's popular doesn't mean it's good! I'd be willing to bet my indoor and outdoor is better! I've posted tons of pics and have met tons of users here to back my claims up!


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looooooool... i travle from state to state hiding behind medical laws... i grow da best weed.... my shiots official... ask my investors and patiants... but nice try... u wont catch me running strains like icecream... lol grapefruit diesel..


almost took you seriously, but then you spelled patients with an "a".


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looooooool... i travle from state to state hiding behind medical laws... i grow da best weed.... my shiots official... ask my investors and patiants... but nice try... u wont catch me running strains like icecream... lol grapefruit diesel..


I don't have to hide behind shit! I'm in the news paper! Police have been to my place plenty of times! Much easier to dial your shit in when you aren't running around all the time! LOL!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> almost took you seriously, but then you spelled patients with an "a".


didn't take you long


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> almost took you seriously, but then you spelled patients with an "a".


i dont care if u take me seiousy or not.... im gettin it in!!!!!!! all this money is diffrent monies...


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2013)

id say 90% of that cashy ou have to give back to your drug dealer lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I don't have to hide behind shit! I'm in the news paper! Police have been to my place plenty of times! Much easier to dial your shit in when you aren't running around all the time! LOL!!!!


Your famous 

Check your inbox


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

remind me to take photos of my house on the golf course next to the ocean, my lexus, my mercedes and my 3 condos in brazil. i didnt realize we were having a pissing contest.


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

damn express you have real emotional issues. you need to take care of that shit. i hear smoking pot helps.


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> damn express you have real emotional issues. you need to take care of that shit. i hear smoking pot helps.


hes a crack head. thats why


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i dont care if u take me seiousy or not.... im gettin it in!!!!!!! all this money is diffrent monies...


And your point is?.... What you have there is "reup" money... Not a big deal... I prefer being a home owner, paying taxes, not being on the run. The first pic looks like an empty plain white apartment...



I don't need to flash money... I prefer my green in plant form!!! LOL!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Shits weak...


Not horribly


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hahahahahahaha yeah... since we all know the pre 98 bubba kush to be weak....


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i dont care if u take me seiousy or not.... im gettin it in!!!!!!! all this money is diffrent monies...


\\
I saw your girls titties... I was scrolling through the pics on photo bucket and saw some titties...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I don't have to hide behind shit! I'm in the news paper! Police have been to my place plenty of times! Much easier to dial your shit in when you aren't running around all the time! LOL!!!!


lol..... u gotta stay moving keep these bitches guessing.... switch up phones on da reg. i give people soo many fucking names i dont kno wtf to call myself anymore... noone knows my real name... i pop up boom make my money dissapear like a ghost...


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2013)

BVHAHAHAHAHA WE HAVE ACESS TO YOUR ENTIRE photobucket..real fucking smart


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> \\
> I saw your girls titties... I was scrolling through the pics on photo bucket and saw some titties...


yeah that was this latina chick from socal... you seen the white chick too? she used to be a gymnist...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> BVHAHAHAHAHA WE HAVE ACESS TO YOUR ENTIRE photobucket..real fucking smart


Can we have access to your's? lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> BVHAHAHAHAHA WE HAVE ACESS TO YOUR ENTIRE photobucket..real fucking smart


loooool... i dont care.. im loving my life..... and im sorry if u got offended by some of the rep i left u...u know i respect u... please dont take it personally...


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah that was this latina chick from socal... you seen the white chick too? she used to be a gymnist...


 key word "used" to until shes had 10 kids and gained 150lbs


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol..... u gotta stay moving keep these bitches guessing.... switch up phones on da reg. i give people soo many fucking names i dont kno wtf to call myself anymore... noone knows my real name... i pop up boom make my money dissapear like a ghost...


Selling the shit I see in your photo bucket (mostly stem) I can see why you don't want people to know who you are...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> id say 90% of that cashy ou have to give back to your drug dealer lol


lol i know u know better......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> hes a crack head. thats why



lmmfao......... coke head.... i dont smoke it....


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol..... u gotta stay moving keep these bitches guessing.... switch up phones on da reg. i give people soo many fucking names i dont kno wtf to call myself anymore... noone knows my real name... i pop up boom make my money dissapear like a ghost...


youre not just a tool, you are the entire fucking tool shed.


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol i know u know better......


so i take it your sober today then, well thats good ^_^


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> BVHAHAHAHAHA WE HAVE ACESS TO YOUR ENTIRE photobucket..real fucking smart


stacks of cash, picks of shipping methods, face pics, guns, ...

and he's gonna teach ME how not to go to prison. lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Selling the shit I see in your photo bucket (mostly stem) I can see why you don't want people to know who you are...


i need to buy a better camera.... that shit was glistening with trichomes.... lol it was only my outdoor....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> stacks of cash, picks of shipping methods, face pics, guns, ...
> 
> and he's gonna teach ME how not to go to prison. lol


yet here we are.. im going to colorado and ur going to the pokey.... prop 215 is in da house... fully complient!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2013)

i smell poo. 


*[h=2]This message is hidden because theexpress is on your ignore list.[/h]*


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> so i take it your sober today then, well thats good ^_^


not sober in the sense that u mean but no i havent put anything up my nose for about 2-3 days.... you know i like to snort high grade coke every now and then... does that make me a bad person? lots of decent folks fucked with the yay....


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i need to buy a better camera.... that shit was glistening with trichomes.... lol it was only my outdoor....


I went far enough through your photo bucket! I was 100% correct with my statement! Both my indoor and outdoor are 100% better than yours! Half of your plants look like finshaggy or kaendar was helping you grow! a couple are alright, but alright isn't fire and alright doesn't excuse the rest...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> fully complient!!!!


Not hard with the plants in your pics, how many people you have to share those with??? LOL!!!


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

eww to coke


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> \\
> I saw your girls titties... I was scrolling through the pics on photo bucket and saw some titties...


 saw them


----------



## Figong (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i dont care if u take me seiousy or not.... im gettin it in!!!!!!! all this money is diffrent monies..
> -snipped the pics to cut down on repetitive pic spam-


With that loot, you should pick up a 3rd cell.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I went far enough through your photo bucket! I was 100% correct with my statement! Both my indoor and outdoor are 100% better than yours! Half of your plants look like finshaggy or kaendar was helping you grow, a couple are alright. but alright isn't fire and alright doesn't excuse the rest...


lmmfao..... go crawl back in ur daddies nutt sack.... here is a pic of what i can do under proper lighting and camera p.s. that bubba kush outdoor i grew blew this indoor grape ape out da water...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

Figong said:


> With that loot, you should pick up a 3rd cell.


lol with this loot i can pick up ur moms.... blackberry kush..


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Figong said:


> With that loot, you should pick up a 3rd cell.


Seems with all that loot he would have a nicer camera already! Shit I'm not even a drug dealer and I have 2 nice cameras...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

holly water og kush


----------



## Figong (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> -snip- here is a pic of what i can do under proper lighting and camera -snip-


Good choice of camera, Sony 12.1 MP


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Seems with all that loot he would have a nicer camera already! Shit I'm not even a drug dealer and I have 2 nice cameras...


seems with all that ra ra uwas talking u should eat ur heart out mother fucker lololol.... 

bannana og kush..


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> seems with all that ra ra uwas talking u should eat ur heart out mother fucker lololol....
> 
> bannana og kush..


looks like indoor


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

cotton candy kush... for ur viewing pleasure... indoor of course...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 22, 2013)

All these nug pictures reminded me that I have a loaded bowl waiting for me.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

outdoor sour d...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

Really wondering if this damn thread is gonna get closed again. It's only a matter of time, I can see it now.

Fuck this I'm going to go take a hit of my vape pen and pass the fuck out to a movie. 

Good night all my stoners and stonettes!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

indoor sour d... crazy da outdoor sd looks better i think.... this is a diffrent cutt of it doe... this one more pinesoley... the outdoor one was a jetfuel garlic type


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

lets see some trics not hairs...


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> outdoor sour d...


retake that one i love sour d breed it with GDP now i got some goddly purple diesel


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

sfv og kush... excuse the trim job there was mad pounds of this...


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

interesting how the quality of pictures varies greatly. the outdoor shots look like an internet grab, these look legit, almost as if he bought some decent compassion center nugs and took pictures. the half naked girls is pretty easy.. I hear escorts on the westcoast are pretty good looking, even the chubby bitches.

express, pic with you in it, timestamped with something in the image proving its you.... or it didnt happen.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> retake that one i love sour d breed it with GDP now i got some goddly purple diesel


yeah i breed too.. introducing my sourkush the real origenal sourkush... pre 98 bubba kush obtained from b.o.g. in 2001 off og.com... crossed to rez dog e.c.s.d. 5 times over a decade to perfection... strongest indica period... dont take it from me.. all my test growers will tell u da same.. and im not paying them... even on this cheap ass cam u know whats gucci ..here we have the highly sought after bubba leaning pheno..


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2491182View attachment 2491183
> 
> lets see some trics not hairs...View attachment 2491184View attachment 2491185View attachment 2491186View attachment 2491187View attachment 2491188


more dry pics needed


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah i breed too.. introducing my sourkush the real origenal sourkush... pre 98 bubba kush obtained from b.o.g. in 2001 off og.com... crossed to rez dog e.c.s.d. 5 times over a decade to perfection... strongest indica period... dont take it from me.. all my test growers will tell u da same.. and im not paying them... even on this cheap ass cam u know whats gucci ..here we have the highly sought after bubba leaning pheno..


Looks like the black, if it is like it then its crap weed.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> interesting how the quality of pictures varies greatly. the outdoor shots look like an internet grab, these look legit, almost as if he bought some decent compassion center nugs and took pictures. the half naked girls is pretty easy.. I hear escorts on the westcoast are pretty good looking, even the chubby bitches.
> 
> express, pic with you in it, timestamped with something in the image proving its you.... or it didnt happen.


hommie i grew pretty much all this weed... those bitches aint cost me shit but a kind word and a smile.. they were happy to swallow my semen... u wanna see some disp weed? i got u... heres 5 kinds of "topshelf" og from various disp. in o.c. i feel the shit i grow is better then the shit they usually get... and i feel they agree with me cuzz i was getting 2500 all day a pound in the state of cali for my outdoor when others were struggling to sell 2 units for 3k


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i need to buy a better camera.... that shit was glistening with trichomes.... lol it was only my outdoor....


you photo bucket says some were taken with an iphone and a Sony 10.1MP dsc-w290. The sony is a pretty damn nice camera... Your shit just doesn't add up!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> indoor sour d... crazy da outdoor sd looks better i think.... this is a diffrent cutt of it doe... this one more pinesoley... the outdoor one was a jetfuel garlic type


that looks like crap.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> more dry pics needed


I'll load some in a min.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

let the haters hate,.... meantime my piockets are swelling


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm smoking some SSH x 3D F1. I grew two seedlings and one of them came out sooooooooooooooooooo good. I may cry tonight cause i didnt clone it hopefully another seed will be like it. I have yet to have two seedlings the same even at F5.


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I'll load some in a min.


yay I wish i had a good camera, I don't even have a cell phone.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> you photo bucket says some were taken with an iphone and a Sony 10.1MP dsc-w290. The sony is a pretty damn nice camera... Your shit just doesn't add up!


2 things... one.... not all them was with the iphone.. and 2...... im no professional photographer...sk bubba pheno with iphone after rain. this an il. grow. my cali outdoor pics also taken with a newwer iphone right... but i think the intensity of the cali sun made pics not has clear.. and if thats not the case i dont know wtf is


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> let the haters hate,.... meantime my piockets are swelling


too bad your buds look like the shit my dog just hacked up.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that looks like crap.


def not my fav sour d cutt... this one grew leafy has fuck!!!!!!!! sour d usually has a sick flower to leaf ratio... all shit aside this shit was amazing... 3500 a pound no problem.... shitty trim job and all!!!!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> let the haters hate,.... meantime my piockets are swelling


 You say this is in Cali HUH?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> too bad your buds look like the shit my dog just hacked up.


lol bro how bout i grow it and u trim it?... u ever trim 26 pounds harvest? nothing nice.... and im looking to yield waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more this year... so u know im going to drop 1500 on a trim machine....


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> def not my fav sour d cutt... this one grew leafy has fuck!!!!!!!! sour d usually has a sick flower to leaf ratio... all shit aside this shit was amazing... 3500 a pound no problem.... shitty trim job and all!!!!


Mine was pretty damn buddy


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> def not my fav sour d cutt... this one grew leafy has fuck!!!!!!!! sour d usually has a sick flower to leaf ratio... all shit aside this shit was amazing... 3500 a pound no problem.... shitty trim job and all!!!!


i would be embarrassed if any of my indoor came out like that. really, really embarrassed.

but i'd be even more embarrassed if i paid 3500 a pound for it. good thing for you that there are people in this world dumber than you are.


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm comparing my outdoor SSHx3D with indoor Lemon Larry OG... and i think they have totally different effects how do you compare that? SS3D is sativa and Larry OG is indica.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hommie i grew pretty much all this weed... those bitches aint cost me shit but a kind word and a smile.. they were happy to swallow my semen... u wanna see some disp weed? i got u... heres 5 kinds of "topshelf" og from various disp. in o.c. i feel the shit i grow is better then the shit they usually get... and i feel they agree with me cuzz i was getting 2500 all day a pound in the state of cali for my outdoor when others were struggling to sell 2 units for 3k


 Fancy couch you got there, All that cash homie, all dat cash?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol bro how bout i grow it and u trim it?... u ever trim 26 pounds harvest? nothing nice.... and im looking to yield waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more this year...


i trimmed half that amount this year, quit your bitching.



theexpress said:


> so u know im going to drop 1500 on a trim machine....


so they can look even shittier?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 22, 2013)

Is the bottom nug that you purchased Fire KusH?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 22, 2013)

It would be a lot cooler if you did!


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

I think *theexpress* may have grew that. I wouldn't want to own a house I'd want to rent if I was moving pounds. If he is like me then he isn't in his home much.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Is the bottom nug that you purchased Fire KusH?


fire og yes good eye.... disp. garbo tho.. they slaughterd a sick strain


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i trimmed half that amount this year, quit your bitching.
> 
> 
> 
> so they can look even shittier?


lol half that.. i trimmed a full 26 pounds myself.... thats what happends when ur partner is a black tar dope feind... im never splitting anything again... this is my world.... watch me make 500k this year...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Fancy couch you got there, All that cash homie, all dat cash?


looool thats a big chunk of wood its sitting on.... goofy mug


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

so witch ones did you grow?


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol half that.. i trimmed a full 26 pounds myself.... thats what happends when ur partner is a black tar dope feind... im never splitting anything again... this is my world.... watch me make 500k this year...


I'm making 1m, got to start my seeds and go start buying beans and rice for my camping trip.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2013)

"....I'm a big ego// I got a big ego// she love my big ego// so stroke my big ego...."
[video=youtube;iW5EzxFR4SM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW5EzxFR4SM[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You say this is in Cali HUH?


naw my g... i grew this on the moon... lol high desert socal... yucca trees and all.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> "....I'm a big ego// I got a big ego// she love my big ego// so stroke my big ego...."
> [video=youtube;iW5EzxFR4SM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW5EzxFR4SM[/video]



yo doc... why dont u tell them how shitty my pre 98 bubba was? or how shitty my sourkush is? lmmfao


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> I'm making 1m, got to start my seeds and go start buying beans and rice for my camping trip.


u do yo thug thizzle jo... u seem cool i support u and anything u do... if u run into any issues hit me up... ill let u hold da strap with plenty of ammo


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> more dry pics needed


sorry for the delay... I took these just for you hex... didn't want any confusion in ownership... I'm a lazy trimmer but you get the pic... LOL... 
outdoor


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

chewberto said:


> It would be a lot cooler if you did!


chewie.... ill e out in ur area in a matrter of a few short weeks.....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u do yo thug thizzle jo... u seem cool i support u and anything u do... if u run into any issues hit me up... ill let u hold da strap with plenty of ammo


Don't break a nail. Or a wrist. Nancyboy


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> sorry for the delay... I took these just for you hex... didn't want any confusion in ownership... I'm a lazy trimmer but you get the pic... LOL... View attachment 2491210View attachment 2491209View attachment 2491208View attachment 2491207View attachment 2491206View attachment 2491205View attachment 2491204View attachment 2491203View attachment 2491202View attachment 2491201View attachment 2491200View attachment 2491211View attachment 2491212View attachment 2491215View attachment 2491217


ahhh the return of the mexican schwagg....


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u do yo thug thizzle jo... u seem cool i support u and anything u do... if u run into any issues hit me up... ill let u hold da strap with plenty of ammo


I'm only afraid of big foot, the late hydro bob's friend tells me story's of how big foot loves weed. I hope he is just fucking with me.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

i mean... ive seen better beaster as of late.... u kidding m,e?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> I'm only afraid of big foot, the late hydro bob's friend tells me story's of how big foot loves weed. I hope he is just fucking with me.


well i think the sks will put bigfoots dick in the dirt...


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> And your point is?.... What you have there is "reup" money... Not a big deal... I prefer being a home owner, paying taxes, not being on the run. The first pic looks like an empty plain white apartment...
> 
> View attachment 2491162View attachment 2491163View attachment 2491164View attachment 2491165View attachment 2491166
> 
> I don't need to flash money... I prefer my green in plant form!!! LOL!!!



Lmfao. dude, you live really close to neighbors and that 6' fence isnt tall enough to block the neighbors view of your plants.


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> sorry for the delay... I took these just for you hex... didn't want any confusion in ownership... I'm a lazy trimmer but you get the pic... LOL... View attachment 2491210View attachment 2491209View attachment 2491208View attachment 2491207View attachment 2491206View attachment 2491205View attachment 2491204View attachment 2491203View attachment 2491202View attachment 2491201View attachment 2491200View attachment 2491211View attachment 2491212View attachment 2491215View attachment 2491217
> outdoor



I feel loved and offended all at once. People are going to think that weed is mine yet you went threw the trouble of showing me it. Id be less offended if it was more trichomie...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> Lmfao. dude, you live really close to neighbors and that 6' fence isnt tall enough to block the neighbors view of your plants.


actually we had over 3 acres of land... i was out there for over 6 months... the people got to know me and how i handle bizzness... i wouldnt wanna call the police on someone like me.... esp when i been up a few days on hard drugs... and i keep firearms... and i got bond money... and that san bernardino sherriffs office closed in that lil town at 8 pm... i wouldnt do it... esp since im legal an there aint much they can do lolol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> I feel loved and offended all at once. People are going to think that weed is mine yet you went threw the trouble of showing me it. Id be less offended if it was more trichomie...


i know this vic came soft has hell with it..... lolol shit looks like good mids... i thought he was gonna show me something.. he aint talkin about shit... take that to the disp. and see what they say lolol


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

maybe a different background would do it some justices?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol bro how bout i grow it and u trim it?... u ever trim 26 pounds harvest? nothing nice.... and im looking to yield waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more this year... so u know im going to drop 1500 on a trim machine....


Then your shit will look even worse! I've tried the spinpro, trim reaper an automatic one that has balls that float around in it and a couple others! They all SUCK! they fuck up the buds!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> sorry for the delay... I took these just for you hex... didn't want any confusion in ownership... I'm a lazy trimmer but you get the pic... LOL... View attachment 2491210View attachment 2491209View attachment 2491208View attachment 2491207View attachment 2491206View attachment 2491205View attachment 2491204View attachment 2491203View attachment 2491202View attachment 2491201View attachment 2491200View attachment 2491211View attachment 2491212View attachment 2491215View attachment 2491217
> outdoor


Looks proper.

stop knockin these nugs.... go jerk off and come back ready to behave.

this NoGutsGrower seems like a nice guy.... your the one all entangled with LEO right? that doesnt make you cool bro.

I know what it feels like to have your crops inspected and have no trouble.... but, eventually it is Just harassment and it really sucks... especially when your privacy.... doesnt exist anymore.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> I feel loved and offended all at once. People are going to think that weed is mine yet you went threw the trouble of showing me it. Id be less offended if it was more trichomie...


I've had much better, this is my outdoor. Just taking pictures of what I'm currently working with not shit I bought from some one... I'd like to see what you grow


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

http://tsacmoc.wix.com/cppg#!gallery/c1p9k gallery of outdoor i got some shitty nug pics too check out the dried weed


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Looks proper.
> 
> stop knockin these nugs.... go jerk off and come back ready to behave.
> 
> ...


And when you have not intestines (NoGuts) it's even more of a bitch because you're sick and in pain when they come over.


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> http://tsacmoc.wix.com/cppg#!gallery/c1p9k gallery of outdoor i got some shitty nug pics too check out the dried weed


had to pull it early cause the top nugs were molding


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> http://tsacmoc.wix.com/cppg#!gallery/c1p9k gallery of outdoor i got some shitty nug pics too check out the dried weed


u got a greenthumb bro... nice work.. lettem know...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> http://tsacmoc.wix.com/cppg#!gallery/c1p9k gallery of outdoor i got some shitty nug pics too check out the dried weed


I what you working with right now? lets see more dry pics.


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u got a greenthumb bro... nice work.. lettem know...


looks like indoor


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I what you working with right now? lets see more dry pics.


no camera no cell phone and um i got a webcam so dont hate brb


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Then your shit will look even worse! I've tried the spinpro, trim reaper an automatic one that has balls that float around in it and a couple others! They all SUCK! they fuck up the buds!


really??? in my experiance they kick ass!!!! and all u gotta do is do a quick lil go over with the fiskars... i liked them all but i think the trimpro.. is that the one that looks like 2 salad bowls and has the hand crank? the wet trim on it was awesome.. the dry trim sucked...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> looks like indoor


looooool yesss it is


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I what you working with right now? lets see more dry pics.


lol jelousy...... hahahahaha dude shit blows ur garbo out da water son...... keep hating on my shit..... all the hate encourages me to grow more and make more money.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Then your shit will look even worse! I've tried the spinpro, trim reaper an automatic one that has balls that float around in it and a couple others! They all SUCK! they fuck up the buds!


I agree with ngg they do suck! Smashes the buds and strips alot of the trich off, its a no buano


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

barneys farm violator kush. n. il. grown


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

horrible pics


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol jelousy...... hahahahaha dude shit blows ur garbo out da water son...... keep hating on my shit..... all the hate encourages me to grow more and make more money.....


I posted current pics for a reason, I'm calling your bullshit! lets see some thing that you didn't buy! lets see what you're working with right now!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> I agree with ngg they do suck! Smashes the buds and strips alot of the trich off, its a no buano


i respect what ur saying.... u just have to be carefull... it does kinda fuck with thricomes a lil.... so does dumb ass trimmers man handleing buds... thing is if u got 100 or more units... it dont fucking matter... it rather machine trim 10 pounds a day in 10 hours then one pound every 10 hours by hand... esp if im going to get the same fucking price per unit for it... wouldnt u agree.... why work harder work smarter


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> no camera no cell phone and um i got a webcam so dont hate brb


Here come the excuses..... I took pictures just for you for a reason. Not to show you my best but to do exactly what I said and have no confusion of ownership! If you have/grow fire weed you should have some all the time!


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i respect what ur saying.... u just have to be carefull... it does kinda fuck with thricomes a lil.... so does dumb ass trimmers man handleing buds... thing is if u got 100 or more units... it dont fucking matter... it rather machine trim 10 pounds a day in 10 hours then one pound every 10 hours by hand... esp if im going to get the same fucking price per unit for it... wouldnt u agree.... why work harder work smarter



I HATE PEOPLE WHO GRAB THAT SHIT.... its like you can have that one and if you do it again your fired.


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I posted current pics for a reason, I'm calling your bullshit! lets see some thing that you didn't buy! lets see what you're working with right now!


i did quate them and hate'm


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooool ur a fucking tool... u see me in pics next to plants... u see plants growing with huge buds.... u see vast sums of money.... lol.... ur fucking retarded... and furthure more dude was right.. go rub one out... cuzz we both know u aint had pussy since pussy had u..


Yes I see pictures. I have pictures of me at buddies crops as well. If you grow fire weed you should have some now. Lets see it!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> I HATE PEOPLE WHO GRAB THAT SHIT.... its like you can have that one and if you do it again your fired.


yeah..... when i trim i hold da nugg by the stem and twist it to turn it has needed to remove fan leaves.... i never touch da nugg


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i respect what ur saying.... u just have to be carefull... it does kinda fuck with thricomes a lil.... so does dumb ass trimmers man handleing buds... thing is if u got 100 or more units... it dont fucking matter... it rather machine trim 10 pounds a day in 10 hours then one pound every 10 hours by hand... esp if im going to get the same fucking price per unit for it... wouldnt u agree.... why work harder work smarter


Well on a scale like that i would agree it dont matter, just get err done lol!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Yes I see pictures. I have pictures of me at buddies crops as well. If you grow fire weed you should have some now. Lets see it!


everything i have shown u so far with the exception of one pic was all grown by me..... ive been growing for money since the year 2000... its been paying bills hommie... [email protected] grow... i taught all my buddies who grow to grow.... ur fucking slow... all that bubba u see was this past outdoor harvest... im still smokin on it... get da fuck back... dont make find were u live and come see ya with the tec 9 to show u just how real thios chicago streetlife shit is


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

hey i got some thing crazy man i mean crazy
the lemon larry og I got grow shots from leaf stems


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well on a scale like that i would agree it dont matter, just get err done lol!


thats all im sayinf... and it be much cost effective then hiring a team of 12 people to trim.. plus u gotta watch em and shit... fuvk all that...


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thats all im sayinf... and it be much cost effective then hiring a team of 12 people to trim.. plus u gotta watch em and shit... fuvk all that...


more about the traffic coming threw and people know all about your buds...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> more about the traffic coming threw and people know all about your buds...


more reasons...... and i agree....


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

peace out i got to go turn the RO water off


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

mountains in background.... it was glorious to sit on my porch with my pittbulls, smoking a 1/8th joint watching the pretty socal sunset, and it go from like 105to 70 real quick...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> everything i have shown u so far with the exception of one pic was all grown by me..... ive been growing for money since the year 2000... its been paying bills hommie... [email protected] grow... i taught all my buddies who grow to grow.... ur fucking slow... all that bubba u see was this past outdoor harvest... im still smokin on it... get da fuck back... dont make find were u live and come see ya with the tec 9 to show u just how real thios chicago streetlife shit is


BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! Come find me please! Bwahahaha Butt hurt over the internet... BWAHAHAHA
I've been medical since the year 2001, I lost my intestines and I use weed instead of 26 pills a day and a shot every week, I use the shit to keep me alive not for profit, I grow my shit for quality not quantity, quantity comes after quality!
View attachment 2491262
I pull 2-4 lbs per plant
as far as your pussy comment, I see your pics, I posted this one earlier... I'm married to a very good looking lady

Here's me with my plants still in veg, just thought I'd put an older pic of my plants up as well... Don't want you to think I was just visiting...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress strikes again!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> mountains in background.... it was glorious to sit on my porch with my pittbulls, smoking a 1/8th joint watching the pretty socal sunset, and it go from like 105to 70 real quick...


pit bull.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

2.5 pounds off this bubba kush... a highly low yielding strain.. i should know this since ive run the bubba dozens and dozens and dozens of times.... i also know this plant pulled 2.5 pounds cuzz i trimmedevery fucking gram... the disp down in socal givin me 2500 all fucking day.... they was like "my man u snapped off we need to compensate you for some of that electricity"... told em it was indoor....


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Try an Irish wolfhound though! At 6 months old it makes a 70 lb pit look like a puppy.
[video=youtube;MCXiiTETVLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCXiiTETVLI[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

yes pittbull..... automatic weapons.... women..... money..... da works...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> 2.5 pounds off this bubba kush... a highly low yielding strain.. i should know this since ive run the bubba dozens and dozens and dozens of times.... i also know this plant pulled 2.5 pounds cuzz i trimmedevery fucking gram... the disp down in socal givin me 2500 all fucking day.... they was like "my man u snapped off we need to compensate you for some of that electricity"... told em it was indoor....


I call BS on 2.5 from that.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2013)

did anybody 'win' yet? where do I vote??


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Try an Irish wolfhound though! At 6 months old it makes a 70 lb pit look like a puppy.
> [video=youtube;MCXiiTETVLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCXiiTETVLI[/video]



yeah.. but the thing is.... game bred apbt kill those... every time... every breed.... the only dog that holds it own with the pitts are the argentianian doggo... and the thick furred akida... these breeds just lose fights to pitts... while the rest get killed.... we got them tom gardner bloodlines.... come fuck around... lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2013)

Whos dick is bigger contest lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did anybody 'win' yet? where do I vote??


lol... like this for chitowns "oregano" and breeding skillz


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Whos dick is bigger contest lol


dont fuck around i got a ruler in the next drawr....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 22, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Whos dick is bigger contest lol


Who do you think won? 

I did


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dont fuck around i got a ruler in the next drawr....


Figured you would say that lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol... like this for chitowns "oregano" and breeding skillz


don't get me involved, lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah.. but the thing is.... game bred apbt kill those... every time... every breed.... the only dog that holds it own with the pitts are the argentianian doggo... and the thick furred akida... these breeds just lose fights to pitts... while the rest get killed.... we got them tom gardner bloodlines.... come fuck around... lol


You are fucking Stupid, not a game hound a wolf hound! It is one of the original dog breeds. Meant to take out other dogs! The wolfhound is the only dog bread to take out wolves by themselves. A pit bull wouldn't live for 2 min!
[video=youtube;3170gvlnPwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3170gvlnPwU[/video]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_Wolfhound

View attachment 2491277


I love pits, I have one... But they are no match for a wolfhound!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 22, 2013)

Just a thread full of guys talking about dicks.. Yup..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I call BS on 2.5 from that.


ummmmm... it was vegged 4 months........ i have a huge ass head... take my word for it... u see that hat sitting on just one branch there..... those buds were sooo big we could have played football with them... every single plant was topped repeadly!!!! and super cropped!!!! 2.5 pounds off that plant that doesnt even fit in the pic fully.... yeah ur a fucking fool and anyone who agrees with u...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2013)

Biggest buds now dogs lol nobody mention guns lol shit!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Just a thread full of guys talking about dicks.. Yup..


I'm a dick, can I play?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dont fuck around i got a ruler in the next drawr....


You have a camera to post cock pics but not bud pics?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> You are fucking Stupid, not a game hound a wolf hound! It is one of the original dog breeds. Meant to take out other dogs! The wolfhound is the only dog bread to take out wolves by themselves. A pit bull wouldn't live for 2 min!
> [video=youtube;3170gvlnPwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3170gvlnPwU[/video]
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_Wolfhound
> 
> ...


bring ur wolfhound to cook county over here... bring 5k with u as well.... lets roll them against a tom gardner mason/carver bloodline pitt .. a male who only ways 55 pounds... will kill ur 200 pound wolfhound... in less then 15 min.....


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ummmmm... it was vegged 4 months........ i have a huge ass head... take my word for it... u see that hat sitting on just one branch there..... those buds were sooo big we could have played football with them... every single plant was topped repeadly!!!! and super cropped!!!! 2.5 pounds off that plant that doesnt even fit in the pic fully.... yeah ur a fucking fool and anyone who agrees with u...



That sucks, mine vegged 2 months and were 9ft tall and put off 4lbs each.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> You have a camera to post cock pics but not bud pics?


i know i be fuckin up... i left it at ur moms crib after that last swinger party...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> That sucks, mine vegged 2 months and were 9ft tall and put off 4lbs each.



awwwwwwwww..... if i had run bluedreams instead of bubba kush id be pulling 5 pounds a plant like im going to this outdoorlol... thing is i fucking love bubba kush!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2013)

Now theres mama jokes lmfao.....


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

Yo momma so fine, I stuck my dick inside her. Repeatedly.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> bring ur wolfhound to cook county over here... bring 5k with u as well.... lets roll them against a tom gardner mason/carver bloodline pitt .. a male who only ways 55 pounds... will kill ur 200 pound wolfhound... in less then 15 min.....


I have a 70lb Gotti (not that bloodline really matters, people inbreed those blood lines) The wolf hound isn't even a year old yet and tosses it around the yard! Either way I train my dogs to love not fight, if they they had the need, wolfhound 10 out of 10 times!
[video=youtube;HaVxOuhKlTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaVxOuhKlTs[/video]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 22, 2013)

well I thought I would share some pics of strains I really liked growing.... got caught up reading my own thread.... and WOW.


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2013)

pictures of _*YOURSELF*_. not your dog, not your ice cream cone you had today, not your bud keep up with the topic please


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i know i be fuckin up... i left it at ur moms crib after that last swinger party...


I thought you said you didn't smoke the rock, just coke... My mom be on that rock and has who knows how many diseases... so maybe you have met her.... Been to washington state?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I have a 70lb Gotti (not that bloodline really matters, people inbreed those blood lines) The wolf hound isn't even a year old yet and tosses it around the yard!
> [video=youtube;HaVxOuhKlTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaVxOuhKlTs[/video]


[email protected] gottis and razors edge pittbulls... u notice how everything i have is better then urs? i mean u see that right... those gottis and r/e pitts aint on shit... they big for nothing.. they cant hang on the spring pole for shit.. ur not getting the picture.. its not the size of the dog foo... its the size of the fight in the dog... that dog is a show dog.. mines is str8 killers... when u see on the papers it says grand champion.. that aintgrand champion best in show best in breed... that mean the dog is a str8 goon!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I thought you said you didn't smoke the rock, just coke... My mom be on that rock and has who knows how many diseases... so maybe you have met her.... Been to washington state?



lol what jo???? ur mommas like a brick wall flat on all sides and gets laid by mexicans!!!!


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> well I thought I would share some pics of strains I really liked growing.... got caught up reading my own thread.... and WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that is some bud =] me like


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

bloodline is everything!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 22, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> well I thought I would share some pics of strains I really liked growing.... got caught up reading my own thread.... and WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sunni said:


> pictures of _*YOURSELF*_. not your dog, not your ice cream cone you had today, not your bud keep up with the topic please


That IS me Sunni.... read the thread.

I just relived the parts of the day my son was born.... I browsed the thread looking for these pics (kind of) just got caught up. That is me, the whole thread. Parts of me I almost let go of. I never realised how much those threads mean to me. How much I put there that I couldnt put anywhere else because of prying eyes. Judging and knowing eyes. I also put myself into my growing, and was really happy with it. I lived a dream...


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> That IS me Sunni.... read the thread.
> 
> I just relived the parts of the day my son was born.... I browsed the thread looking for these pics (kind of) just got caught up. That is me, the whole thread. Parts of me I almost let go of. I never realised how much those threads mean to me. How much I put there that I couldnt put anywhere else because of prying eyes. Judging and knowing eyes. I also put myself into my growing, and was really happy with it. I lived a dream...



so youre a plant?


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I have a 70lb Gotti (not that bloodline really matters, people inbreed those blood lines) The wolf hound isn't even a year old yet and tosses it around the yard! Either way I train my dogs to love not fight, if they they had the need, wolfhound 10 out of 10 times!
> [video=youtube;HaVxOuhKlTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaVxOuhKlTs[/video]


Hmm! I'm not so sure! I hate dog fighting, those who participate are scum!!
but the pit bull was breed to be the ultimate fighting machine, as chi says, a game one is a lethal fighting machine, 
feels no pain and will fight to the death for his owner!
a sad disgusting sport if you ask me. 
Dogs will do anything to please, sad!!

bloodlines are for build, tenacity,lung capacity etc, gameness too!
a real fighting trained pit is a force to be reckoned with, 
straight for the throat!
though not a recognised bred standard! A proper pit should be big heavy, fast muscled,tight skinned,with serrated teeth in a scissor bite, massive jaw power, and a will to never stop, 
beautiful dogs. Shame they get used, so loving, though they have that innate ability to flip on other dogs.
it is there genetics after all, that's what makes them formidable.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> bloodline is everything!!!


you sure know how to raise a ruckus here huh lol


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Hmm! I'm not so sure! I hate dog fighting, those who participate are scum!!
> but the pit bull was breed to be the ultimate fighting machine, as chi says, a game one is a lethal fighting machine,
> feels no pain and will fight to the death for his owner!
> a sad disgusting sport if you ask me.
> Dogs will do anything to please, sad!!


All that inbreeding, a wolf wouldn't die for you. I want 100% K-9, a real wolf.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> pictures of _*YOURSELF*_. not your dog, not your ice cream cone you had today, not your bud keep up with the topic please


I'm posting pics of myself with my plants.... sorry, just can't help trolling...
My genitics are legit... are yours???



yay me


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> so youre a plant?


Page 115 post #1148

the read is full of posts like it

Its a closed thread... I cant quote any of it, or copy links to certain pages. any way you could open it back up?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/227660-theloadeddragons-perpetually-growing-perpetual-grow.html


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> so youre a plant?


Exactly.....


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Hmm! I'm not so sure! I hate dog fighting, those who participate are scum!!
> but the pit bull was breed to be the ultimate fighting machine, as chi says, a game one is a lethal fighting machine,
> feels no pain and will fight to the death for his owner!
> a sad disgusting sport if you ask me.
> Dogs will do anything to please, sad!!


Pit bulls were meant to lock, they have less than half the bite power of a wolf hound. It's all in skull size. A wolf hound crushes bones when it bites not just ripping tissue like a pit. I'm very anti dog fighting as well but if you think a pit would stand a chance against a wolf then you are special ed. Wolfhounds kill wolves easily.


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I'm posting pics of myself with my plants.... sorry, just can't help trolling...
> My genitics are legit... are yours???
> 
> View attachment 2491290View attachment 2491291View attachment 2491292View attachment 2491293
> ...


I started out buying others seeds, then i found out you can make better ones with traits just for you.


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Pit bulls were meant to lock, they have less than half the bite power of a wolf hound. It's all in skull size. A wolf hound crushes bones when it bites not just ripping tissue like a pit. I'm very anti dog fighting as well but if you think a pit would stand a chance against a wolf then you are special ed. Wolfhounds kill wolves easily.


I've seen pit bull eat tree limbs like tooth picks....


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> All that inbreeding, a wolf wouldn't die for you. I want 100% K-9, a real wolf.


Probably end up eating you or you little kiddy if you have any. K.K.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> All that inbreeding, a wolf wouldn't die for you. I want 100% K-9, a real wolf.


Exactly, my wolfhound would die for me. A quick google search would easily teach people hear a thing about dogs...


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Pit bulls were meant to lock, they have less than half the bite power of a wolf hound. It's all in skull size. A wolf hound crushes bones when it bites not just ripping tissue like a pit. I'm very anti dog fighting as well but if you think a pit would stand a chance against a wolf then you are special ed. Wolfhounds kill wolves easily.


Loool! Why don't retards use them in the ring then??
to them it's all about the money, and win!


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Pit bulls were meant to lock, they have less than half the bite power of a wolf hound. It's all in skull size. A wolf hound crushes bones when it bites not just ripping tissue like a pit. I'm very anti dog fighting as well but if you think a pit would stand a chance against a wolf then you are special ed. Wolfhounds kill wolves easily.


my friends pit bull has a huge head and its mostly jaw muscle i think its inbreed to bite things


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

An easygoing animal, Irish Wolfhounds are quiet by nature. Wolfhounds often create a strong bond with their family and can become quite destructive or morose if left alone for long periods of time. Despite the need for their own people, Wolfhounds generally are somewhat stand-offish with total strangers. They should not be territorially aggressive to other domestic dogs but are born with specialized skills and it is common for hounds at play to course another dog. This is a specific hunting behavior, not a fighting or territorial domination behavior.

It is a dog bread to hunt dogs...


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Loool! Why don't retards use them in the ring then??
> to them it's all about the money, and win!


I'm sure the original breeders back in Victorian times tried each and everyone, 
including my breed! Known as the gladiator! English bullterrier!
though pits kicked it! That why they're called pit bulls ,
a pit fighting king!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

dude is sick... they put pittbulls on bears... lol pittbulls bring down razorback hogs... ill put 3 pitts against a pack of 12 wolves anyday....


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

My girlfriend is sleeping right next to me, and I just slapped her ass pretty hard...she woke up, confused, and I just said "what happened baby?" she said "I dunno" and fell back to sleep. Damn she's got a lucious booty!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> my friends pit bull has a huge head and its mostly jaw muscle i think its inbreed to bite things


again a quick google search will tell you the breading of pit bulls. they were bread to bite and lock onto a bulls nose, a bull that is chained up so it cant run free, not and arena or anything! Chained up! a Dozen of pit bulls were used at once and most of them died! Look up "bull baiting"


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ill put 3 pitts against a pack of 12 wolves anyday....


Ok, _now_ you're stretching it.. lol


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

I like English bull dogs they are so cute and lovable... my aunts got stolen when it was prego.


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> My girlfriend is sleeping right next to me, and I just slapped her ass pretty hard...she woke up, confused, and I just said "what happened baby?" she said "I dunno" and fell back to sleep. Damn she's got a lucious booty!


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread-290.html


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Loool! Why don't retards use them in the ring then??
> to them it's all about the money, and win!


because you can get pitbulls a dime a dozen (Super cheap or free, I got my gotti pit free) and they are more prone to fight each other. You stick two wolfhound in a cage and they will lay down together. Give it a dog to kill and it will do it! Like you said it's all about the money. My wolfhound cost 2k, pit bull with one of the best blood lines.... FREE!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

this man is the bushy older grower of the pittbull world... if u can afford them buy a real pitt off him.. he got raided a few years back for selling fight dogs.. well the baddest fight dogs in the planet.. he back to bizzness now http://tom-garner-kennels.com/


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dude is sick... they put pittbulls on bears... lol pittbulls bring down razorback hogs... ill put 3 pitts against a pack of 12 wolves anyday....


And you would have 3 dead pitts lol comparing wolves to bears lol theres a reason bears dont hunt wolves!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread-290.html


What, Sunni...theY're littering the thread with more garbage than I am, let me lighten the mood a little bit. This shit is starting to get old, no one cares whose life is best except those two.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 22, 2013)

I would like to think my posts werent garbage, and I know back in the day it would have been cleaned up 

things have changed round here a bit.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> I like English bull dogs they are so cute and lovable... my aunts got stolen when it was prego.


Bulldogs look like wins ton Churchill, mine are bullterriers, show standard champions though! 
A little baba too


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Probably end up eating you or you little kiddy if you have any. K.K.


how about a mountain lion, my dads friend had one it hung its on there leash jumping out of a tree.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> because you can get pitbulls a dime a dozen (Super cheap or free, I got my gotti pit free) and they are more prone to fight each other. You stick two wolfhound in a cage and they will lay down together. Give it a dog to kill and it will do it! Like you said it's all about the money. My wolfhound cost 2k, pit bull with one of the best blood lines.... FREE!


dude... gotti is the softest bloodline and razors edge... u dont know shit about shit....


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dude is sick... they put pittbulls on bears... lol pittbulls bring down razorback hogs... ill put 3 pitts against a pack of 12 wolves anyday....


[video=youtube;NE-fdgvxdDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE-fdgvxdDk[/video]
Watch a pit bull get owned. If it cant even stay on it's feet playing just thing what the wolf hound would do if it wanted to kill it.


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Bulldogs look like wins ton Churchill, mine are bullterriers, show standard champions though!
> A little baba too


ugly... Boston terrier much more cute


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> And you would have 3 dead pitts lol comparing wolves to bears lol theres a reason bears dont hunt wolves!


ur aware a full grown bear can break a wolves neck with a paw strike right?


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> And you would have 3 dead pitts lol comparing wolves to bears lol theres a reason bears dont hunt wolves!


Yes there is, wolves attack in packs, one on one, the wolf would run!
fight or flight! Live another day, gang up, get revenge...lool!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> My girlfriend is sleeping right next to me, and I just slapped her ass pretty hard...she woke up, confused, and I just said "what happened baby?" she said "I dunno" and fell back to sleep. Damn she's got a lucious booty!


Yikes! I tried it again, but I think I'm in trouble this time...lol...looks like the jigs up!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;TG-iundc_EI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG-iundc_EI[/video]

Me with my pit, this is all they are meant to do... LOCK onto what they bite, this is what they are bread for. Again, look up "bull baiting" and you will learn why pit bulls were bred! I love my pit but they are no match!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ur aware a full grown bear can break a wolves neck with a paw strike right?


Dude i have killed more bears than most! So i am well aware of what a fat ass bear can do lol
a pack of wolves can slay a bear in no time!

1 on 1 is another story


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> ugly... Boston terrier much more cute


ahh! My babies!!loool!
though I prefer French bulldogs to Boston terriers!!

i can't get the pic of my baby showing, awesome girl!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2013)

I think you guys are on the wrong thread ..... lmao


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dude... gotti is the softest bloodline and razors edge... u dont know shit about shit....


Lets see you pit lock like mine...


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

strange i feel like i am an elementary student, this conversation is devolving


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yikes! I tried it again, but I think I'm in trouble this time...lol...looks like the jigs up!


Looool! I love it!!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think you guys are on the wrong thread ..... lmao


I'm still posting pics of me... They should be as well if they are posting in the pics of yourself thread... LOL!


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

I though this was just an ego thread....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> I though this was just an ego thread....


Seems that way


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Lets see you pit lock like mine...


the lock only matters when they get the throat!
game pits it's their instinct! Staffordshires ruled once, then my breed! Then the king as has been since, the pit bull!
staffies go for the legs, mine the throat! Pits though just out classed them all, though admittedly a lot I see are not the proper fighting type, bloodlines diluted, a proper one should be massive,like mike Tyson and just as savage, 
though as said dog fighting sucks!!
dogs are loving beautiful loyal animals,
they should not be abused regardless of breed characteristics!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2013)

I just find it funny as hell. I read the convo and I tell my self..."what da fuck?!"


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> it is... dude can bring his pitt to chicago.... im not going to roll them for any less then 5k.... ill happily take his money and his dogs life... im down with filming jocco maul his gotti pitt..... at 5 years old ive already rolled him 3 times he never lost!!!!! never even close.. seen him bit another pitts upper lip clean off... jocco might need a few antibiotic shots and a towel with a lil hydrogen peroxide... but his pitt is going to need a box and a shovel..


You know how fucked up what you just said is! Low is low gets


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> it is... dude can bring his pitt to chicago.... im not going to roll them for any less then 5k.... ill happily take his money and his dogs life... im down with filming jocco maul his gotti pitt..... at 5 years old ive already rolled him 3 times he never lost!!!!! never even close.. seen him bit another pitts upper lip clean off... jocco might need a few antibiotic shots and a towel with a lil hydrogen peroxide... but his pitt is going to need a box and a shovel..


Dude, you fight your dog? That seems pretty fucked up to me. Next, let's go poke a shackled prisoner with a stick for fun.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

Back to pics of me...lool! I've run out! I've posted them already!
been fun reading though,lool!
the plant battle killed me laughing..lool!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> You know how fucked up what you just said is! Low is low gets


were just from way diffrent worlds... dont judge me....


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

No responsible pet owner who loves their pets would willingly put them in harms way, regardless if they were 'sure' they would 'win' or whatever. 

Express, you're an irresponsible dog owner. I guess it's gangsta and cool to abuse your animals.


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> were just from way diffrent worlds... dont judge me....


I don't have a conscious of that type ether, sometimes.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> the lock only matters when they get the throat!
> game pits it's their instinct! Staffordshires ruled once, then my breed! Then the king as has been since, the pit bull!
> staffies go for the legs, mine the throat! Pits though just out classed them all, though admittedly a lot I see are not the proper fighting type, bloodlines diluted, a proper one should be massive,like mike Tyson and just as savage,
> though as said dog fighting sucks!!
> ...


I agree, I would never try to get my dogs to fight. It is just in the wolfhounds breed to take out other K9. Please watch the videos, I love my pit, I'm a very good dog owner but if a pit or two came at my wolfhound in the wrong way, they would both die.


----------



## hexthat (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> No responsible pet owner who loves their pets would willingly put them in harms way, regardless if they were 'sure' they would 'win' or whatever.
> 
> Express, you're an irresponsible dog owner. I guess it's gangsta and cool to abuse your animals.


maybe to him its not a pet and just a tool


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> No responsible pet owner who loves their pets would willingly put them in harms way, regardless if they were 'sure' they would 'win' or whatever.
> 
> Express, you're an irresponsible dog owner. I guess it's gangsta and cool to abuse your animals.


naw but its pretty boss when ur dog mauls another fools dog and that money comes into ur hand like how u knew it would... im actually cool about it if my dog lost i wouldnt kill it like some of my other guys do... if there dog loses any fight could be for 5k or more or has little has a couple hundred bux they "plug there dogs in" lol u dont wanna know what that means..... i donno.. we see it diffrently... ive seen people shot dead so i really dont think too much about some dog dieing..... esp if its the other guys...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> maybe to him its not a pet and just a tool


Then he should stick to guns


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> maybe to him its not a pet and just a tool


Sick!! Really!!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> naw but its pretty boss when ur dog mauls another fools dog and that money comes into ur hand like how u knew it would... im actually cool about it if my dog lost i wouldnt kill it like some of my other guys do... if there dog loses any fight could be for 5k or more or has little has a couple hundred bux they "plug there dogs in" lol u dont wanna know what that means..... i donno.. we see it diffrently... ive seen people shot dead so i really dont think too much about some dog dieing..... esp if its the other guys...


bruv you need to move!
colorado will be good for you, just try not to kill anyone..lool!
and give your dog love!
he loves you like you couldn't. Imagine,
why do you think he fights so hard?
he wants to please you!!
sad! Seriously!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> maybe to him its not a pet and just a tool


Only a fool would think of his pet as a tool!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

hexthat said:


> maybe to him its not a pet and just a tool


no its more then a pet... its my fucking dog!!!!! lol u know... the thing is the dog is game to the death.... all the dog wants to do from birth is wreck shit cuzz thats what he has been bred to do for the entire existence of these bloodlines... just lettin nature happen cuzz i know my dogs are beasts....... do u feel bad when 2 boxers beat the shit outta each other for many rounds? no... its a fucking sport were two game athleats meet in a fair competition....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2013)

thread closed 






will be re-opened in the morning..... you sure know how to shut a party down chitown, lol you're getting notorious at it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2013)

thread re-opened

try to keep the ego in check gang. if I can keep mine in check, I'm sure y'all can do the same


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2013)

mmmmm Eggos


----------



## kinetic (Jan 22, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thread re-opened
> 
> try to keep the ego in check gang. if I can keep mine in check, I'm sure y'all can do the same


 
I love this guy


----------



## neosapien (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, just save it you guys. Y'all aren't more gangsta than me.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> no its more then a pet... its my fucking dog!!!!! lol u know... the thing is the dog is game to the death.... all the dog wants to do from birth is wreck shit cuzz thats what he has been bred to do for the entire existence of these bloodlines... just lettin nature happen cuzz i know my dogs are beasts....... do u feel bad when 2 boxers beat the shit outta each other for many rounds? no... its a fucking sport were two game athleats meet in a fair competition....


The thing is that the dog isn't Asking you to fight to the death.
Just letting nature happen? Is that what you're doing? Taking two dogs who would never meet otherwise and throwing them in a cage to fight to the death... That's nothing but nature contained is what you're doing. Putting his life in your hands like the irresponsible dog owner you are. I hope for your dogs sake you don't ever force him to do that again. Doesn't matter if he's good at it. Anyone who condones that shit is a coward. 
Off topic but this needed to be said.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> it is... dude can bring his pitt to chicago.... im not going to roll them for any less then 5k.... ill happily take his money and his dogs life... im down with filming jocco maul his gotti pitt..... at 5 years old ive already rolled him 3 times he never lost!!!!! never even close.. seen him bit another pitts upper lip clean off... jocco might need a few antibiotic shots and a towel with a lil hydrogen peroxide... but his pitt is going to need a box and a shovel..


that's fucked up
i'm confused, i thought you were in socal a few posts ago
are you a limo driver by any chance


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

stop feeding the troll. i personally want to see more pictures of sunni.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> stop feeding the troll. i personally want to see more pictures of sunni.


your return not what you thought it would be?


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

no no, same shit different folks. i've just mellowed out since i was last on... or banned 5 times in a row... whichever way you want to describe it.

even the people that were here while i was seemed to have mellowed a bit too. some of the new trolls are really good at it, good at being total cum guzzling thunder cunts. theexpress tops my list currently. that kid is a fucking ass clown.

i do miss this forum. im trying to be the good neighbor and keep the peace. kiss-ass


----------



## slowbus (Jan 22, 2013)

anybody who fights pits is a ZERO in my book.I thought this Express douche bag was pretty cool to I read this shit.I hope he is just trolling as usual.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 22, 2013)

Everyone I know that fights dogs are true cowards in real life.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> stop feeding the troll. i personally want to see more pictures of sunni.


Dirtsurfr likes this post......


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> An easygoing animal, Irish Wolfhounds are quiet by nature. Wolfhounds often create a strong bond with their family and can become quite destructive or morose if left alone for long periods of time. Despite the need for their own people, Wolfhounds generally are somewhat stand-offish with total strangers. They should not be territorially aggressive to other domestic dogs but are born with specialized skills and it is common for hounds at play to course another dog. This is a specific hunting behavior, not a fighting or territorial domination behavior.
> 
> It is a dog bread to hunt dogs...


straight up warrior


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

dog fighting isnt good, its terrible. But its good to know and makes you proud when you know your dog can protect you if and when the time comes.


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Everyone I know that fights dogs are true cowards in real life.


Im proud to say that I do not know anyone personally who fights dogs. If I did I would likely be in jail for ass raping a grown ass man with his own dick. It would be one of the last things he ever did. That shit aint even funny, who the fuck in their right mind does shit like that? I mean seriously. And hunting for the fun of it. Who the fuck does that shit? Try that shit around me and I will take you to pound town with a rusty hammer.


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> dog fighting isnt good, its terrible. But its good to know and makes you proud when you know your dog can protect you if and when the time comes.


that's the dumbest shit i've ever heard. no need to try to shed some light on such an evil subject.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> Im proud to say that I do not know anyone personally who fights dogs. If I did I would likely be in jail for ass raping a grown ass man with his own dick. It would be one of the last things he ever did. That shit aint even funny, who the fuck in their right mind does shit like that? I mean seriously. And hunting for the fun of it. Who the fuck does that shit? Try that shit around me and I will take you to pound town with a rusty hammer.


Epeen /flex


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Epeen /flex


pedophile.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> dog fighting isnt good, its terrible. But its good to know and makes you proud when you know your dog can protect you if and when the time comes.



I think of it the other way around.I'm here to protect my dogs.If they do as you say you run a risk of losing your dog.The dogs can be in the right and still be put down by the authorities.I don't agree,just have seen it happen.
When I lived in Santa Cruz we had a trophy germen Rott.We also had a 6 ft stockade fence.Some crack head jumps the fence grabs some tools and goes back over the fence.Well Gordo bit him on the way out.This happen 3 times with the same crack head.Long story short,3 bites so the town took my dog and killed him.As fucked up as it sounds you can't let your dog be a dog if you are in it for the long run.


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I think of it the other way around.I'm here to protect my dogs.If they do as you say you run a risk of losing your dog.The dogs can be in the right and still be put down by the authorities.I don't agree,just have seen it happen.
> When I lived in Santa Cruz we had a trophy germen Rott.We also had a 6 ft stockade fence.Some crack head jumps the fence grabs some tools and goes back over the fence.Well Gordo bit him on the way out.This happen 3 times with the same crack head.Long story short,3 bites so the town took my dog and killed him.As fucked up as it sounds you can't let your dog be a dog if you are in it for the long run.


thats so fucked up man. sorry to hear that. dogs are man's best friend and society treats them like dirt.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

sorry, whats the dumbest shit you ever heard? My previous statement about having a dog that is able to protect his owner and home? Okayyy

I must be a dumb fuck too since I keep a bat in my house for protection.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

& see4

Oh and those other dumbfucks that practice martial arts for self defense. To use if the time arises. You sir see4, was the one who made a stupid statement


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> sorry, whats the dumbest shit you ever heard? My previous statement about having a dog that is able to protect his owner and home? Okayyy
> 
> I must be a dumb fuck too since I keep a bat in my house for protection.


are you trying to justify training dogs for fighting?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> are you trying to justify training dogs for fighting?


i don't think so, look at his avatar for goodness sakes, he's no dog fighter he's obviously a lover


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> Oh and those other dumbfucks that practice martial arts for self defense. To use if the time arises. You sir see4, was the one who made a stupid statement


ok, a couple things are going on here. first, you do not have a full grasp of the english language, second, your thought stream is flawed, and lastly, you are either trying to defend the idea of training dogs to fight or you are too stupid to see that is what you're doing without intention.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2013)

I think y'all are on the wrong thread again lmao 

Oh my...


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i don't think so, look at his avatar for goodness sakes, he's no dog fighter he's obviously a lover


he says, "dog fighting isnt good, its terrible. But......." that is where his thought stream is flawed. he should have just ended his thought there. but he didnt, he continued, thusly providing the reader with a sense of justification... this is where i have the problem.


----------



## graab187 (Jan 22, 2013)

here's me back when i was young.


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

Greenhorn has a point. Im done talking about it.

Now. sunni, could you please provide us with more pictures. Shit, I'd take any girl at this point... somebody! change the subject....


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

No im not a dog fighter. But like I said before(even though you tried twisting my words) It's nice to know you have a dog that can and will protect you when the time comes.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> View attachment 2491877 & see4
> 
> Oh and those other dumbfucks that practice martial arts for self defense. To use if the time arises. You sir see4, was the one who made a stupid statement


a dog being able to fight is a different thing to making it fight for money. As per your example, there is nothing wrong with learning self defense, but learning self defense is very different to being forced to use it agains other people by someone so they can earn some dosh, such as in the film Unleashed.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> sorry, whats the dumbest shit you ever heard? My previous statement about having a dog that is able to protect his owner and home? Okayyy
> 
> I must be a dumb fuck too since I keep a bat in my house for protection.



My pit(I'm down to 1) is so friendly is sicking.Still everyone in my subdivision is so scared of her they won't come near my house.Although all their dogs come over to play evry time I put her put outside.So in her way she earns her keep
Nothing wrong with keeping a couple bats hidden.My only suggestion is get gas mask.They are using smoke or gas bomb gernade looking thingys around here.They all have gas masks.No shit.Get a mask or be unprepared.


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

enjoy.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 22, 2013)

SCBA is the way to go.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

slowbus said:


> My pit(I'm down to 1) is so friendly is sicking.Still everyone in my subdivision is so scared of her they won't come near my house.Although all their dogs come over to play evry time I put her put outside.So in her way she earns her keep
> Nothing wrong with keeping a couple bats hidden.My only suggestion is get gas mask.They are using smoke or gas bomb gernade looking thingys around here.They all have gas masks.No shit.Get a mask or be unprepared.



whos using tear gas? burglers? never heard such a thing, but that is clever on their part.


----------



## 420God (Jan 22, 2013)

This thread needs more pictures.







My wife.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 22, 2013)

^^^I'd hit that








sorry,I couldn't resist


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

was debating on whether to put up a pic...but IM LEGAL ...piggies.


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

420 has a hottie for a wife. and she has tats. i love girls with tats.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thread closed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i like how its automaticly my fault... here is were i stand doc... everything i expressan interest in i know everything about... i just dont have it in me to let dumb ass people who think they know what there saying speak on something they have no cluye about... its has simple has that... dont blame me because if it wasnt for dude saying stupid false shit this would have never happend... anyime i catch anyone talking about some untrue shit im going to let it be known that thaat person has no fucking clue what he or she is saying... EVERY SINGLE TIME!!!!! WITHOUT FAIL!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol i like how its automaticly my fault... here is were i stand doc... everything i expressan interest in i know everything about... i just dont have it in me to let dumb ass people who think they know what there saying speak on something they have no cluye about... its has simple has that... dont blame me because if it wasnt for dude saying stupid false shit this would have never happend... anyime i catch anyone talking about some untrue shit im going to let it be known that thaat person has no fucking clue what he or she is saying... EVERY SINGLE TIME!!!!! WITHOUT FAIL!!!


[video=youtube;UWyma-8XorI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWyma-8XorI[/video]


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

remember folks. dont feed the troll. especially the illiterate ones. bring on the pictures!!


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> View attachment 2491906was debating on whether to put up a pic...but IM LEGAL ...piggies.


no fun.. I can see your boobs... no reason now to stand up and attempt it.. day is ruined


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

huh? what you mean? Im confused..


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

you weren't supposed to be so revealing. you need to leave it a mystery. and you didn't.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2013)

420God said:


> This thread needs more pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hubba hubba


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

leave what a mystery who gives a fuck.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol i like how its automaticly my fault... here is were i stand doc... everything i expressan interest in i know everything about... i just dont have it in me to let dumb ass people who think they know what there saying speak on something they have no cluye about... its has simple has that... dont blame me because if it wasnt for dude saying stupid false shit this would have never happend... anyime i catch anyone talking about some untrue shit im going to let it be known that thaat person has no fucking clue what he or she is saying... EVERY SINGLE TIME!!!!! WITHOUT FAIL!!!


Try learning English before calling people dumb asses  from your post, you have no fucking clue what you are saying  Damn, thump easy sounds like an English professor compared to you.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

theres no need to insult me. I was asking what they meant by it, I still dont get it.


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

you're right I apologize. your location says new england, i figured you were either a masshole or a rhody, in either case you would have got the joke. you arent good with jokes are you?


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

no i dont mind the masshole thing. Its what you said about having a 10ft stick up my ass. Dont be a dick.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> i love how the internet makes everyone hard. theexpress must be the hardest nigga up in this mutha fucka. he will go straight gangsta on our punk ass. you best check yo self befo you get ta steppin.
> 
> sunni. please, for the love of god, give us another picture. or someone else put a picture of their hot ass wife up.


check my police record....


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> check my police record....


lmao! thats a funny fucking picture.

I dont care about your police record. You try to take something from me or my family and you wont survive the day. Otherwise I dont give a fuck what you do, to me its all talk anyway.


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> no i dont mind the masshole thing. Its what you said about having a 10ft stick up my ass. Dont be a dick.


umad brah? you are one sensitive son of a bitch. get over it. and whats wrong with having a 10 foot stick up your cornhole? I put shit up in there all the time. Thats what real men do.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> i love how the internet makes everyone hard. theexpress must be the hardest nigga up in this mutha fucka. he will go straight gangsta on our punk ass. you best check yo self befo you get ta steppin.
> 
> sunni. please, for the love of god, give us another picture. or someone else put a picture of their hot ass wife up.



Here you go


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Here you go


right on.......... nice lil white girl booty!!!!!!


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

no way growman3666. really? good for fuckin you. i'll be right back, just gunna grap these tissues...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> no way growman3666. really? good for fuckin you. i'll be right back, just gunna grap these tissues...


grab me a few too.... never mind i found ur sock drawr jo


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

quick question though growman, you live in a trailer?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> quick question though growman, you live in a trailer?



yessir i do. i got some more ill post here in a minute, trying to find ones without her face


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> lmao! thats a funny fucking picture.
> 
> I dont care about your police record. You try to take something from me or my family and you wont survive the day. Otherwise I dont give a fuck what you do, to me its all talk anyway.


You silly sausage. How could you ever kill him, the man has a bullet proof vest remember


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> yessir i do. i got some more ill post here in a minute, trying to find ones without her face


i only say that because I recognize the structure of the dwelling. i've seen the inside of a few trailers in my days.


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You silly sausage. How could you ever kill him, the man has a bullet proof vest remember


he might buss a cap in my ass with his nickel plated burna'


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> huh? what you mean? Im confused..


no it's my bad joke from here

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/42351-picture-yourself-thread-251.html#post8554765


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You silly sausage. How could you ever kill him, the man has a bullet proof vest remember


its an i.o.t.v. and yeah it will stop some rounds..... fuckers heavy with the steel plates on... 4 in all


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> he might buss a cap in my ass with his nickel plated burna'


you allready know........ leave ya ass up and shoeless in a dark alley somewere... lmmfao.. yall be killin me man...


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> umad brah? you are one sensitive son of a bitch. get over it. and whats wrong with having a 10 foot stick up your cornhole? I put shit up in there all the time. Thats what real men do.


nah im not that sensitive, I just dont take kindly to being disrespected. In other words i dont take shit, or shit up my ass as you. You are probably just more submissive, thats all.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> nah im not that sensitive, I just dont take kindly to being disrespected. In other words i dont take shit, or shit up my ass as you. You are probably just more submissive, thats all.



lmmfao!!!!! and they say the british have a drry sense of humor...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

Well it's obvious that this thread was reopened prematurely...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2013)

Everybody - play nice !

And get that fifth of Testosterone outta here !


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

Her









Us










Me


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its an i.o.t.v. and yeah it will stop some rounds..... fuckers heavy with the steel plates on... 4 in all


Seems like a waste of money if you ask me... Or are you that naive?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Seems like a waste of money if you ask me... Or are you that naive?


im sorry i have to have the best of everything... im looking into silk bullit proof vests... they are super light weight, and can be woven into jackets and what not... super expensive to... but you know i gotta have the best


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Well it's obvious that this thread was reopened prematurely...


no no, just two trolls pressing on. most of us have moved on. theexpress has gone gangsta on us, and bde0001 has gone emo.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> no no, just two trolls pressing on. most of us have moved on. theexpress has gone gangsta on us, and bde0001 has gone emo.


lol i see why u were banned 5 times....... are you rainman?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> no no, just two trolls pressing on. most of us have moved on. theexpress has gone gangsta on us, and bde0001 has gone emo.


Well im going nerd then. Hay Guys


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Well im going nerd then. Hay Guys


I call crazy!



No, *I *call crazy...


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> got ur comment express, you're right he is a "troll"/ asshole. I'm done, I just wanted to let him know.


damn man. i seriously hurt your feelings. i apologize. i'd offer you a tissue but i used them all spanking to growmans girl pics.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 22, 2013)

Since 420God was nice enough to share a pic of his hot wife, I asked mine for her blessing. She knows I'm a fucking geek now but ultimately said yes. 



Btw 420God, well done.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> got ur comment express, you're right he is a "troll"/ asshole. I'm done, I just wanted to let him know.


im too fucked up for all this... im gone off that bubba kush and ameretto and oj!!!!! ima fuck up some zombies online holla at ur boy... and yea dont worry about dudes vic ass.. he just want attention... he wishes he could troll like me lol.. love from across da pond jo... im feelin too good right now...

[youtube]MlyxP4gN2jw[/youtube]


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I call crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> No, *I *call crazy...




*Insanity*, *craziness* or *madness* is a spectrum of behaviors characterized by certain abnormal mental or behavioral patterns. Insanity may manifest as violations of societal norms, including a person becoming a danger to themselves or others, though not all such acts are considered insanity.


NERDS RULE 

Waynes World waynes world!


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

nice neo! ive always had a soft spot for asian women. for me, asian women have the best nipples.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001, correct me if im wrong, but your location puts you in NEW England, which is the United States, putting you in the upper north east area of the country. And NOT England, the country in United Kingdom. Am I right?


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

growman3666 said:


>


whoa! my girlfriend did NOT give you consent to put her picture up.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

yes that is correct


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im sorry i have to have the best of everything... im looking into silk bullit proof vests... they are super light weight, and can be woven into jackets and what not... super expensive to... but you know i gotta have the best


You clearly miss the point. I have said this thing before as well. If you are the high roller you claim you are, then all the bullet proof vests in the words are worthless, you'd just get shot in the head. Your vest means bugger all  if someone wants to kill you, you will be dead, you could spend as much as you wanted on your vest and it woundnt change shit  seems Mr big shot gangsta has no common sense


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> yes that is correct


ok, just making sure.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> yes that is correct


Fucking pats fucked us again.






boston native here


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

jersey native, but have been in the boston area for over a decade.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

im close to boston...about 25 min away drive


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Fucking pats fucked us again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that you surfing in your avatar??


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

north shore? south shore? im on the cape now.. my commute fucking sucks. work in cambridge


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

southshore ba ba ba ba brockton


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> that you surfing in your avatar??


yes, got a couple videos too


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

cool, I want to try surfing. My brother used too surf.


----------



## LogicTime (Jan 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> anyone else guilty of standing up in front of the monitor and trying to look down sunni's shirt....sorry sunni


Gotta raise my hand on that one.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

Arlington .


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 22, 2013)

speaking of the cape i miss fishing gorilla rock! Still slammin stripers off the orleans coast i wonder? The cape is nice but the fucken ticks on the ground are fierce!


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> southshore ba ba ba ba brockton


ha i was just there the other day, exit 19a off 24. bought my girl a car. yea im down in sandwich


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

you went down on a sandwich?


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> you went down on a sandwich?


hey, I'll take what I can get. A man as ugly as me needs some lovin by any means necessary. Even if that includes a turkey sammich.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

The wife


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

nice noguts! why are everyone's girls so good looking? it must be the pot.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 22, 2013)

was once a time when you could give me some bombay sapphire and EVERYTHING was looking good! Well that and i was one horny marine when i got leave! There's something about a new englander we can go anywhere in the world and they'll know immediatley where were from by our accents! nomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

nomaar is wicked retahded, what a fackin loozah goin to L.A. likes he's some big sha't... fuckin loosah


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

First Pic is me 10 years ago. Second Pic is me now. Im way more gangsta than epeenexpress.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

see4 said:


> View attachment 2492100View attachment 2492101
> 
> First Pic is me 10 years ago. Second Pic is me now. Im way more gangsta than epeenexpress.


Damn it must feel good to be a gangsta 
[video=youtube;Zk3W-Us7XmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk3W-Us7XmM&amp;noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;pWTXOr_HUm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWTXOr_HUm4[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 22, 2013)

Wait did someone say granite pier and rockport? That fucking motif #1 in bearskin neck was underwhelming too


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

i take my boat out on plum island all the time! love rockport!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 22, 2013)

I vacationed there awhile back, stayed in one of those $10,000 a week houses. Had a good time, found out that reisling goes good with scrambled eggs when you're drinking with breakfast.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, lotta garbage about dogs in this thread, I don't condone pitting two animals against each other for sport.


A forty lb game bred apbt would kill a wolfhound ...when dog fighting was legal n popular why did they not use wolfhound in any lines?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You clearly miss the point. I have said this thing before as well. If you are the high roller you claim you are, then all the bullet proof vests in the words are worthless, you'd just get shot in the head. Your vest means bugger all  if someone wants to kill you, you will
> 
> lbe dead, you could spend as much as you wanted on your vest and it woundnt change shit  seems Mr big shot gangsta has no common sense


u know what... ur right.... uve inspired me... lit a fire under my ass... im gonna have to geta bullitproof helmet now too..... walk around this bitch like robocop... the vest i have has a nutt guard too... lolol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Wow, lotta garbage about dogs in this thread, I don't condone pitting two animals against each other for sport.
> 
> 
> A forty lb game bred apbt would kill a wolfhound ...when dog fighting was legal n popular why did they not use wolfhound in any lines?


seems only u... me... and kenny ass know this doe....


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh, n killing a wolf is nothing like fighting a game dog bred to kill you...wolves are pack animals...they try to avoid injury, injured in the wild is almost certain death if you can't hunt or keep pace with the pack.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Oh, n killing a wolf is nothing like fighting a game dog bred to kill you...wolves are pack animals...they try to avoid injury, injured in the wild is almost certain death if you can't hunt or keep pace with the pack.



[video=youtube;NE-fdgvxdDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE-fdgvxdDk[/video]

seems you don't know shit about dogs either... pitbull cant even stay on it's feet playing, just think if the wolfhound was actually trying to kill it. The dog is twice the size more powerful and just as agile. not being nice and letting the pit come back at it... the wolfhound would eat the pit! I have both! the wolfhound isn't even a year old yet and tosses the pit around the yard!

Please try to dispute video proof. Play fighting isn't far from real fighting, just like when me and my brother box, we are playing but I still get my ass kicked. Wolfhounds are bread to eat wolves and dogs. One on one fight or even 2 pits vs a wolfhound, the pits don't stand a chance!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> [video=youtube;NE-fdgvxdDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE-fdgvxdDk[/video]
> 
> seems you don't know shit about dogs either... pitbull cant even stay on it's feet playing, just think if the wolfhound was actually trying to kill it. The dog is twice the size more powerful and just as agile. not being nice and letting the pit come back at it... the wolfhound would eat the pit! I have both! the wolfhound isn't even a year old yet and tosses the pit around the yard!


dude i just want u to know u dont have a fight dog pittbull... you have a fucking show dog!!!!


----------



## doniawon (Jan 22, 2013)

Its not an fight wolfhound either. The wolfhoundbwould fuck a pit up


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey dummy, I said game bred...which you have probably never seen...n answer my? ...with the whole world at one time breeding the ultimate fighting dog...why no wolfhounds?...the bigger you are the faster you gas out...apbt has more psi bite strength...wont get tired...bred to do one thing only...fight.


----------



## doniawon (Jan 22, 2013)

My friend mastiff tosses his buddys pitt. No match not even close


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dude i just want u to know u dont have a fight dog pittbull... you have a fucking show dog!!!!


Might be why mine looks better than yours... LOL! Might be why when take it to the dog park people try to pay me to breed her... LOL!!! Let's see your dog lock like mine!!! Not happenin hommie. Look into what the pit bull was really bred for not what people started doing with the breed. They are meant to lock, let's see your dog lock. I train my dogs like they are supposed to be trained. Not to fight.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

They have strong jaws n bite...they don't "lock" the snake is the only thing that can lock n unlock its jaw.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Hey dummy, I said game bred...which you have probably never seen...n answer my? ...with the whole world at one time breeding the ultimate fighting dog...why no wolfhounds?...the bigger you are the faster you gas out...apbt has more psi bite strength...wont get tired...bred to do one thing only...fight.


Because they used it to breed the dogo argentino... LOL!!!
In the 1920s the Argentine Dogo was developed in Argentina by Dr. Antonio Nores Martinez and his brother Agustin. The brothers wanted an ideal companion dog that was also a good pack hunter and guardian. The breeds that were used in the development were the Great Pyrenees, Irish Wolfhound, Pointer, Great Dane, Dogue de Bordeaux, Boxer, Spanish Mastiff, Bulldog, Bull Terrier.
They started with a wolf hound to get the dogo!!! LOL! DOGOs also eat pits!!! IDIOT!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> They have strong jaws n bite...they don't "lock" the snake is the only thing that can lock n unlock its jaw.


there bite is weak only around 325 psi compared to the wolfhound 1200 psi... LOL!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

putts dont lock there jaws its a myth.. they just dont let go till they feel like it.. usually a few min. after the animal there biting on dies..


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

Holy fuck, you guys are arguing the same bullshit last night that got the thread closed. 

Why ya gotta flex your nuts, no one cares.

Now cut this shit out guys...really.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 22, 2013)

dogo's were used to hunt puma they were so bad ass


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

you meat curtains are still talking about dogs? seriously?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 22, 2013)

I love dogs. I don't love people that exploit them.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> putts dont lock there jaws its a myth.. they just dont let go till they feel like it.. usually a few min. after the animal there biting on dies..


My pit has hung from her rope for over 10min. Lock or not, your dog cant bite like mine! She's holding on while I spin her 70lb body, with the centrifugal force applied from the spin, she is holding much more than her own body weight...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

i will not allow idiots to spread false propaganda when im around.. period...,


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Holy fuck, you guys are arguing the same bullshit last night that got the thread closed.
> 
> Why ya gotta flex your nuts, no one cares.
> 
> Now cut this shit out guys...really.


Ooops, thought this was the jibbe jabber thread... LOL.... back to glass blowing!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> My pit has hung from her rope for over 10min. Lock or not, your dog cant bite like mine! She's holding on while I spin her 70lb body, with the centrifugal force applied from the spin, she is holding much more than her own body weight...


@

ur dog is has fake as u!!!
[email protected] 10 min.... min can hang on the spring pole all day!!!!!!!! mine can hang on a fucking chain tied to a branch all day.... hours........ and hours.... and hours... [email protected] min,..


----------



## doniawon (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i will not allow idiots to spread false propaganda when im around.. period...,


Stop tellin stories, outside of school


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2492316


What a killer...you keep that beast chained up, I hope...


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 22, 2013)

I was born in the year of the dog {I even have the eye shine}....so can I post my pic?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

My cousin has three dogos you ain't telling me shit I don't know...I have two Italian mastiffs he had three Argentine. Mastiffs he hunts with...no dog bites 1200 psi. t is a dog not a hyena ....if your pit is 70 lbs it has as much am bulldog in it as terrier.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 22, 2013)

Mojo, you're canadian right? What the hell are you doing drinking that rocky mountain piss water!?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> My cousin has three dogos you ain't telling me shit I don't know...I have two Italian mastiffs he had three Argentine. Mastiffs he hunts with...no dog bites 1209 paid...it is a dog not a hyena ....if your pit is 70 lbs it has as much am bulldog in it as terrier.


No true with the bulldog. It could be an Am Staff


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

An am staff is an apbt that has the game bred out of him.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> No true with the bulldog. It could be an Am Staff


staffies are lowwer to the ground and bulky=bulldog genetics...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> An am staff is an apbt that has the game bred out of him.


there alsxo lowwer to the ground and more broad chested to


----------



## kinetic (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> staffies are lowwer to the ground and bulky=bulldog genetics...


Then the one I had for 15 years was a freak of nature. We had his papers too going back 4 generations as well.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

bully breeds= amstaff...... a.p.b.t....... then bull terriers.... only one of these kind are used in the pitt..... hmmmmmm


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Mojo, you're canadian right? What the hell are you doing drinking that rocky mountain piss water!?


I was the DJ at my friends 40th bday party...booze was free


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Then the one I had for 15 years was a freak of nature. We had his papers too going back 4 generations as well.


i have never heard of a bully breed living 15 years...... ever!!!!!!! oldest one i knew of was one my dude had for 11 years... it went blind and tried to bite him so he put it to sleep


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

This thread has been straight up jacked.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 22, 2013)

^^^ I tried and failed


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jan 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i have never heard of a bully breed living 15 years...... ever!!!!!!! oldest one i knew of was one my dude had for 11 years... it went blind and tried to bite him so he put it to sleep


I just lost one of my baby girls, 14 she was, spritely until the end, she had a stroke or something similar and had to be put to sleep, 
so yes they can surprise you, though average is 8/10 years.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> My cousin has three dogos you ain't telling me shit I don't know...I have two Italian mastiffs he had three Argentine. Mastiffs he hunts with...no dog bites 1200 psi. t is a dog not a hyena ....if your pit is 70 lbs it has as much am bulldog in it as terrier.


I don't give a shit what my pit has in it, it is a rescue that came with papers. I put the papers in a drawer and haven't seen them sence I don't give a shit! I took the dog in because it needed a good home.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 22, 2013)

What are papers?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> What are papers?


pedigree... family tree...


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah retard, so your rescue gets owned against your wolfhound so your brilliant theory is wolfhound> apbt....


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> The wife
> View attachment 2492059


look like a very nice couple


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 22, 2013)

A wolfhound and a pitbull would both fuck shit up the best they can if 1 of you guys were in trouble. So thats all that really matters yeah? If they love you enough they would die for you.

Its like family. I would die for some of my family members.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> A wolfhound and a pitbull would both fuck shit up the best they can if 1 of you guys were in trouble. So thats all that really matters yeah? If they love you enough they would die for you.
> 
> Its like family. I would die for some of my family members.


My German Shorthaired pointer is my world. I love that dog more than I love myself.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> View attachment 2492448 .


Beautiful dog! Reminds me of my german short hair. She's 8 years old now  She still runs a lot though. I'll see if I can get a pic of her.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2013)

Great bird dogs


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2013)

bbbbbbbbird dog


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2013)

Speaking of dogs - this thread ain't about them.
There are tons of puppy threads - or make a new one (idc which).
How about the thread's intended subject ?

Beer drinking contest on Unimak island (Isolated duty) circa 1977.
And I fukin won !
View attachment 2492477

My sweetie playing in the snow.
View attachment 2492478

One of my best friends Re-enlistment in the USCG.
You guess who's typing this. 
View attachment 2492480


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Great bird dogs


Awesome bird dogs. My girl, Starr is her name, she's AKC registered. Very loyal dogs to.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> A wolfhound and a pitbull would both fuck shit up the best they can if 1 of you guys were in trouble. So thats all that really matters yeah? If they love you enough they would die for you.
> 
> Its like family. I would die for some of my family members.


neither of them is ready for this battle


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking of dogs - this thread ain't about them.
> There are tons of puppy threads - or make a new one (idc which).
> How about the thread's intended subject ?
> 
> ...


I'm going to say the one in the light blue or whatever lol but hell if I know I'm stoned.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 22, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking of dogs - this thread ain't about them.
> There are tons of puppy threads - or make a new one (idc which).
> How about the thread's intended subject ?
> 
> ...


My guess would be the reluctant one putting his hands up. Oh, and enjoying the warm weather!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> My guess would be the reluctant one putting his hands up. Oh, and enjoying the warm weather!


That was my other guess


----------



## The Red (Jan 22, 2013)

me standing next to some horribly grown outdoor shwag. It was in a baking dish lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2492476
> bbbbbbbbird dog


you have the coolest stoner dog sunnyboy, lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking of dogs - this thread ain't about them.
> There are tons of puppy threads - or make a new one (idc which).
> How about the thread's intended subject ?
> 
> ...


that's easy  you're the guy in the torquise. it's the eyes dude.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's easy  you're the guy in the torquise. it's the eyes dude.


Nailed it.
I'm so fuckin transparent.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 22, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


lol &#8203;....


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 22, 2013)

.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm going to say the one in the light blue or whatever lol but hell if I know I'm stoned.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nailed it.
> I'm so fuckin transparent.


That's what I said first  I literally spent a few minutes looking at the faces, even asked my girl.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you have the coolest stoner dog sunnyboy, lol.


thank you
i rescued him from the "kill shelter" for $25, i can't imagine not having this clown around


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> thank you
> i rescued him from the "kill shelter" for $25, i can't imagine not having this clown around
> View attachment 2492701View attachment 2492702


He's got the look of thank you sunny for saving my life, I'll be your best friend forever. I love animals


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> View attachment 2492448 .



I got 2 gsp and there everything to me! Best dogs a family could ask for


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Just for RIU viewing pleasure.


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2492924 Just for RIU viewing pleasure.


obvious fake tits are obvious jesus...could they look any more unnatural they look hard..she would be better without them shes beautiful as is no need to try to do that to herself


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow aren't you quick to judge.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Fake or not they big lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Wow aren't you quick to judge.


no i clearly stated she was beautiful but her boobs are a turn off, theyre obviously fake, why would she do that to herself, she;d be better look without enhance your natural beauty not destroy it


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Fake or not they big lol


Who cares. I'd hang out with her all night if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i clearly stated she was beautiful but her boobs are a turn off, theyre obviously fake, why would she do that to herself, she;d be better look without enhance your natural beauty not destroy it


Let's see your natural beauty then.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Who cares. I'd hang out with her all night if ya know what I mean.


2nd that...!


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Let's see your natural beauty then.


is she your girlfriend or something is that why youre so up in a bunch about it?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> 2nd that...!




Here's something I came across. She's natural sunni.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> is she your girlfriend or something is that why youre so up in a bunch about it?


No, I'm single and I have no kids. What do you think I do with my time? Talk to the walls? No. I'm kickin' it with the fine vagine.


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> No, I'm single and I have no kids. What do you think I do with my time? Talk to the walls? No. I'm kickin' it with the fine vagine.


what does kids have to do with me asking if she is your girlfriend?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> what does kids have to do with me asking if she is your girlfriend?


You have to realize. People live vicariously through me. I'm the single dude with no kids chasing after tattoo'd girls and 6' tall blondes. 

So sorry if you don't dig my beer drinking, taco bell eating, fine girl chasing lifestyle.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2492924 Just for RIU viewing pleasure.


Sunni def beats ol big tits here.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Sunni def beats ol big tits here.


I agree but sunni is the type you bring home to mom! The other you ride hard and put away wet!


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You have to realize. People live vicariously through me. I'm the single dude with no kids chasing after tattoo'd girls and 6' tall blondes.
> 
> So sorry if you don't dig my beer drinking, taco bell eating, fine girl chasing lifestyle.



...taco bell..yes the grey poupon of tacos......


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> I agree but sunni is the type you bring home to mom! The other you ride hard and put away wet!


She already hates me. That's a start lol!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2492924 Just for RIU viewing pleasure.


But will she look like this when she gets older?? Lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

I highly doubt it.


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> But will she look like this when she gets older?? Lol


kinda the boobs will still up to her chin though


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay. I'll bite. PM me your number sunni LOL!!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Okay. I'll bite. PM me your number sunni LOL!!!


J/k.... I know you Canadians hate us Alaskans


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

But what if your half ak/can


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> J/k.... I know you Canadians* hate* us Alaskans


hate is a strong word, i dont use it, and i dont hate you


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> hate is a strong word, i dont use it, and i dont hate you


I can read between the lines.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> But what if your half ak/can


Half a gas can?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Half canadain half alaskan


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 23, 2013)

Dont stop now. Its wake and bake time here


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 23, 2013)

Fake, unnaturally round, super tight tits are disgusting. Not to mention 90% of them have an obvious scar around the nipples. Fucking gross.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Peace out fellas time to crash!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Dont stop now. Its wake and bake time here


Psh... 3am and I have yet to sleep.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Peace out fellas time to crash!


Later duder.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Psh... 3am and I have yet to sleep.


Better put the eye lids down a while. Hope you are not working today.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Better put the eye lids down a while. Hope you are not working today.


Ha, haahahahaha. Day jobs. LOL!


----------



## see4 (Jan 23, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Half canadain half alaskan


thats canadian. after sarah palin, we dont want alaska, canada can have it.


----------



## see4 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2492924 Just for RIU viewing pleasure.


I have to agree with sunni. This girl is pretty, especially her tattoos, they make her really sexy. But the obvious boobs are obvious, and not really my thing. Now sunni's boobies on the other hand. That's a different story.


----------



## see4 (Jan 23, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



you do know this forum is for 18+ right? You look like a 12 year old Harry Potter.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol #TheThirst


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You have to realize. People live vicariously through me. I'm the single dude with no kids chasing after tattoo'd girls and 6' tall blondes.
> 
> So sorry if you don't dig my beer drinking, taco bell eating, fine girl chasing lifestyle.


welcome back rainman


----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> welcome back rainman


rainman was actually pretty cool.. i could care less if he dates a porn star  .....


----------



## gioua (Jan 23, 2013)

My Roxy Dog was up early this am telling me this was on the news this am... I dont have an opinion either way

http://news.discovery.com/animals/pets/why-wolves-are-forever-wild-and-dogs-can-be-tamed-130122.htm


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 23, 2013)

Wolf hybrids can act just like dogs though. They can also act just like wolves. Depends on their "phenotype".

Its still unknown if german shepherd have wolf blood in them from the late 1800's and the early 1900's. Still though, A shepherd nowadays would only have like 1-3 % wolf blood compared to many other dogs that have 0.0004%. But in certain states like maine you can get wolf hybrid dogs. low content hybrid= 25% wolf 75%dog. mid content =50%wolf 50% dog. high content= 75%+ wolf <25% dog

I still kinda want to breed my shepherd to a low-mid content hybrid that has the characteristics of a dog.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> Wolf hybrids can act just like dogs though. They can also act just like wolves. Depends on their "phenotype".


Wolf hybrids were recently outlawed here in Alaska, too many people being (viciously) injured by them.
And we just had a school teacher killed by a wild one (or more) while she was jogging.

I have had the experience of looking into a live, 100% wild wolves eyes & I saw that there was no possibility of domesticating one.
They do not have "dog" eyes and definitely look at humans as equals (and are not subservient).


----------



## slowbus (Jan 23, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wolf hybrids were recently outlawed here in Alaska, too many people being (viciously) injured by them.
> And we just had a school teacher killed by a wild one (or more) while she was jogging.
> 
> I have had the experience of looking into a live, 100% wild wolves eyes & I saw that there was no possibility of domesticating one.
> They do not have "dog" eyes and definitely look at humans as equals (and are not subservient).



I disagree.I pet one before we killed her.After that I don't trap them anymore,I stick to beavers and such


----------



## see4 (Jan 23, 2013)

stop talking about dogs. Make a new fucking thread if you love dogs so fucking much. For fuck sake.

i mean would you just look at that!


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 23, 2013)

well like i said, many hybrids can take on the wolf genes. That can cause a problem. But There are many hybrids that take on the dogs genes as far as acting like a dog. heres a hybrid that has gone thru multiple generations of breeding in captivity. Its a low content as well. American tundra shepherd.
http://www.dog-breeds.net/american_tundra_shepherd_dog_info_&_breeders.htm


----------



## slowbus (Jan 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> you do know this forum is for 18+ right? You look like a 12 year old Harry Potter.



nice photochop


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I disagree.I pet one before we killed her.After that I don't trap them anymore,I stick to beavers and such


The only thing that gave me the willies more than knocking & choking out a wolf is trying it with a frisky wolverine.
I've done enough of each to make sure I always had my buckmark with me from then on.



BTW, sorry for the edit on your post - all I have to do is hit one wrong button & it all goes to shit.
So what did I do ? You guessed it.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 23, 2013)

Not photoshop cardboard cut out.


----------



## gioua (Jan 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Not photoshop cardboard cut out.



if you look closely enough you can see the 3 spots where he cut holes into... he REALLY likes her!


----------



## cheeznet (Jan 23, 2013)

gioua said:


> anyone else guilty of standing up in front of the monitor and trying to look down sunni's shirt....sorry sunni


 I peed my pants when I read this!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 23, 2013)

srh88 said:


> rainman was actually pretty cool.. i could care less if he dates a porn star  .....


I miss the guy too.  RAINMAN!!


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 23, 2013)

cheeznet said:


> I peed my pants when I read this!


Good first post, not one for testing the waters are you lol


----------



## cheeznet (Jan 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Good first post, not one for testing the waters are you lol


 I figured just jump right in here. Why mess around with a "Hi. My name is" introduction. I will save that one for AA.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 23, 2013)

cheeznet said:


> I figured just jump right in here. Why mess around with a "Hi. My name is" introduction. I will save that one for AA.


Welcome to the big show..lol

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;qiWWJS2cpyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiWWJS2cpyQ[/video]


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;aqA9BpZ_CdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqA9BpZ_CdI[/video]


----------



## greenswag (Jan 23, 2013)

A couple more, heres one right before training tonight (damn it was cold out lol)






And one from earlier today, was feelin pretty good 






Oh yeah, the beards almost completely gone, shaved it down pretty close


----------



## greenswag (Jan 23, 2013)

I fail lol, it won't even let me edit it let alone delete for some reason, so here they are again


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 23, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I fail lol, it won't even let me edit it let alone delete for some reason, so here they are again
> View attachment 2493803View attachment 2493804


Dude, your neck grew..


----------



## greenswag (Jan 23, 2013)

lmfao!  Sure looks it doesn't it?  Guess it was the way I was positioned, I know I leaned back when I was in the normal going out clothes and stood straight in my work-out(?) clothes so that might have done it.  Didn't catch that until now  never claimed to be a photographer XD

you'll also notice the diff phones  the pic from earlier today was the last time I used that old iphone and only by mistake too, grabbed it out of habit lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 23, 2013)

greenswag said:


> lmfao!  Sure looks it doesn't it?  Guess it was the way I was positioned, I know I leaned back when I was in the normal going out clothes and stood straight in my work-out(?) clothes so that might have done it.  Didn't catch that until now  never claimed to be a photographer XD
> 
> you'll also notice the diff phones  the pic from earlier today was the last time I used that old iphone and only by mistake too, grabbed it out of habit lol


No need to justify your mutated transformation.  

Just messing with ya


----------



## greenswag (Jan 23, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No need to justify your mutated transformation.
> 
> Just messing with ya


lol I know   Just makin sure no one thinks I'm pulling a rainman (because I'm that hawt)


----------



## sunni (Jan 23, 2013)

View attachment 2493897 after an entire day cleaning the entire house scrubbin the floors, walls, vaccuming, ect ect.....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Out in my back yard.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2493897 after an entire day cleaning the entire house scrubbin the floors, walls, vaccuming, ect ect.....


She's a cutie.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2493909 Out in my back yard.



Dam man you up again. When do you ever sleep.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Dam man you up again. When do you ever sleep.


I don't.  I haven't slept right in 5 years.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2493897 after an entire day cleaning the entire house scrubbin the floors, walls, vacuuming, ect ect.....


Oh Lord. I'm not gonna say a word. I'm lying Dam you look !!!Oh what a women


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I don't. I haven't slept right in 5 years.



Whats your mailing addy. I will send you something to put your ass down.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Whats your mailing addy. I will send you something to put your ass down.


It's mainly seasonal depression crap.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> It's mainly seasonal depression crap.


Gotcha . Im backing off. Dont mean to fk with you.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Gotcha . Im backing off. Dont mean to fk with you.


No worries. This is one reason I smoke lots of herb. Sleep. It helps me sleep.


----------



## greenswag (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> It's mainly seasonal depression crap.


 I hear that, winter brings that crap around bad here. I've been doin good holding it off this year by going out and trying to enjoy the cold and snow rather than cursing it out and holing up inside. On a side note I've been stuck doing these mini surveys on my local news/weather stations website and after reviewing the results for the majority of the questions I live in a racist, rural, republican, "I'm entitled to everything", very very old(meaning general age), community. like 93% Caucasian


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> It's mainly seasonal depression crap.


How many hours sunlight you got right now kron?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> How many hours sunlight you got right now kron?


6-7 or so...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> 6-7 or so...


We on the upside of things now! 

Stopped by boondocks today, got me a bunch of bullets


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> We on the upside of things now!
> 
> Stopped by boondocks today, got me a bunch of bullets


oooo... whatcha loadin?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> oooo... whatcha loadin?



A bunch of 308 for my dpms lr-308


----------



## hexthat (Jan 23, 2013)

blah blah blah blah


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

hexthat said:


> boring... i put my girlfriend's dog down yesterday with a big piece of steel
> 
> took a long time to bury it, it was still breathing when i put it in the ground... wish it was a cop



Wtf dude.... Another troll in a long line of trolls here on riu


----------



## greenswag (Jan 23, 2013)

That sent a ripple through my whole body, ill be the first to say what the fuck!?

Nvm second to say it, but it still stands


----------



## hexthat (Jan 23, 2013)

bloh blah bloh blah


----------



## hexthat (Jan 23, 2013)

i still haven't got my katana bloody


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

hexthat said:


> lol yeah..
> 
> it was a trip never had to do that still in my mind but the dog had been crying alot and limping it was like 15 years
> 
> killing things without a gun is much harder then you think, my girlfriend's brother has a video of him chopping a pig up with a katana two whacks and its in pieces shaking bleeding and making a huge mess



Why even post this shit dude! I dont think anybody here wants to hear this shit


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

hexthat said:


> trying to desensitize all with violence and death


Alright asshat... that's cute. Have a nice day.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 23, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wtf dude.... Another troll in a long line of trolls here on riu


This troll isn't even funny.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

hexthat said:


> boring... i put my girlfriend's dog down yesterday with a big piece of steel
> 
> took a long time to bury it, it was still breathing when i put it in the ground... wish it was a cop


Did you read the thread title? Post a picture of yourself....not paint a picture of yourself.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 23, 2013)

Y'all need to chill about the Troll. I've done far worse than that.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 23, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Y'all need to chill about the Troll. I've done far worse than that.


So have i, ive euthanized a dog and burried it aswell, hunted moose, butchered cattle, rabbits, ducks, chickens and all that. Theres just a line that doesnt need to be crossed, and it was. This isnt the place to air out that type of dirty laundry, sunnys going to be horrified


----------



## hexthat (Jan 23, 2013)

...it wasn't for females, my bad.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dude, your neck grew..


He's a seedling reaching for the light


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck me?
> 
> To that, I reply...
> 
> [video=youtube;kpZhZAr1cQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpZhZAr1cQU&amp;feature=related[/video]


best video evaaaar!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> best video evaaaar!


Geeze, how long ago did I post that?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Geeze, how long ago did I post that?


Page 580 somthin, its so awsome, my favorite part is the end lol


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Geeze, how long ago did I post that?


it's worth a repost... I never watched the original video.. never cared too.. but THIS one is almost hypnotic... just turned the sound off..


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2013)

I love hot asian women....


----------



## Granny weed (Jan 24, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i still haven't got my katana bloody


You are a sick fuck and you don't belong on here.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 24, 2013)

You tell em granny!


----------



## see4 (Jan 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2493897 after an entire day cleaning the entire house scrubbin the floors, walls, vaccuming, ect ect.....


i love naturally good looking girls. sunni is soooo pretty!


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2013)

Me........ ohhhhh soooo soooo many pant sizes ago..


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2013)

gioua, you just need a bears hat and the sweater and bam you're a super fan!


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> gioua, you just need a bears hat and the sweater and bam you're a super fan!


you should see the other photos I have yet to dare post.. I dressed up like a pregnant chick when I had long hair.. even then refused to shave the stash for the outfit.. I was one hot lady.. *gags* I kinda looked like my sister.. or my vision of her as a man.


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2013)

you should see my sister... 

I was *am* an idiot... I refused to shave the stash.. but was ok with the whole dress + makeup and nails thing.. had it not been for my GF at the time.. I would not have done this.. I had to wake up at 2 am (in at 4am) to get this crap on..


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 24, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gioua again.





*


----------



## see4 (Jan 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> gioua, you just need a bears hat and the sweater and bam you're a super fan!


daaaaah bears!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> you should see my sister...
> 
> I was *am* an idiot... I refused to shave the stash.. but was ok with the whole dress + makeup and nails thing.. had it not been for my GF at the time.. I would not have done this.. I had to wake up at 2 am (in at 4am) to get this crap on..


nice bunz hot stuff looks like your enjoying that first bra a little too much at the moment lol hey id do it too if i had them


----------



## neosapien (Jan 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;kpZhZAr1cQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kpZhZAr1cQU[/video]

This video makes me want to live....

Who is your favorite??

I'm liking Ms. Blue Skirt....


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> nice bunz hot stuff looks like your enjoying that first bra a little too much at the moment lol hey id do it too if i had them


Honestly could not let them go... I worked at a Hospital spent 4 hours off location dealing with truckers on a daily basis.. I did not plan this thing out whatsoever.. This was all WELL before digital photo's cell vids were out (thank you LORD!) 

The drivers would all want cop a feel.. few of the regs got too..  

the other 4 hours were spent at the hospital where it was pure chaos.. most of the dept heads knew me for what I did and saw me all over the hospital.. I was asked to parade around to diff departments.. I went to the Maternity ward 1st...


----------



## see4 (Jan 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> [video=youtube;kpZhZAr1cQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kpZhZAr1cQU[/video]
> 
> This video makes me want to live....
> 
> ...


I like them all. I would do bad things to all of them. I dated a girl that looked a little like Ms. Pink Skirt.. except with bigger boobies. Love me some boobies!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> [video=youtube;kpZhZAr1cQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kpZhZAr1cQU[/video]
> 
> This video makes me want to live....
> 
> ...


This video needs its own thread!!  So funny that every ones got a different favorite lol mines the yellow skirt. She looks really confident and i like how she swings her hair around, totally a turn on. I must say that in the last part the blue skirt looks like shed be more fun in bed with that big ole grind. Doesnt mean yellow skirt cant learn, blue skirts probly just dating a man with more to work on that move with if you know what i mean


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> [video=youtube;kpZhZAr1cQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kpZhZAr1cQU[/video]
> 
> This video makes me want to live....
> 
> ...


I like all of em. they all are damn fine looking


----------



## slowbus (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd have to do a taste test


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> you should see the other photos I have yet to dare post.. I dressed up like a pregnant chick when I had long hair.. even then refused to shave the stash for the outfit.. I was one hot lady.. *gags* I kinda looked like my sister.. or my vision of her as a man.



Did you get as much shit as I did when I dressed up like a girl for halloween? the old girfriend had me wear her cheerleader outfit. I got in 2 fights that night. The second one I broke my finger, never went to see the doctor and now it's crooked... At least I didn't get beat up by a guy in a cheerleader outfit after calling him gay all night then deciding to put hands on him... 2 guys in cheerleader outfits hanging out with 6 girls going bowling or 3 guys sitting at a table at the bowling ally (to broke to actually bowl) by themselves, no women with them when we have too many.... I pointed this fact out after they had been talking shit for a while, That's when they decided they needed to get beat up! LOL!!! Every time I look at my finger I will remember making some guys face bleed while in a cheerleader uniform... LOL!



When fucking with a trained fighter goes horribly wrong... LOL!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 24, 2013)

Yellow and blue for me. Where are the tattoos?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 24, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Yellow and blue for me. Where are the tattoos?


Of course youd pick two lol im surprised nobodys said the middle one (green shorts), she looks like shes the one that makes the rules and tells the other ones what to do. Ive always liked aggresive women that take charge  i think im going to watch it again


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 24, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Of course youd pick two lol im surprised nobodys said the middle one, she looks like shes the one that makes the rules and tells the other ones what to do. Ive always liked aggresive women that take charge  i think im going to watch it again


Gotta have a backup. In case they break.


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Did you get as much shit as I did when I dressed up like a girl for halloween? the old girfriend had me wear her cheerleader outfit. I got in 2 fights that night. The second one I broke my finger, never went to see the doctor and now it's crooked... At least I didn't get beat up by a guy in a cheerleader outfit after calling him gay all night then deciding to put hands on him... 2 guys in cheerleader outfits hanging out with 6 girls going bowling or 3 guys sitting at a table at the bowling ally (to broke to actually bowl) by themselves, no women with them when we have too many.... I pointed this fact out after they had been talking shit for a while, That's when they decided they needed to get beat up! LOL!!! Every time I look at my finger I will remember making some guys face bleed while in a cheerleader uniform... LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2494748View attachment 2494749View attachment 2494750View attachment 2494751
> 
> When fucking with a trained fighter goes horribly wrong... LOL!


 I was 6'2 since grade 11 about 165-200 had people who have no idea who the heck I am.. ask me directly why I was pissed off..?? It's just the face I make I dunno.. it keeps people at bay.. even moreso with my beard.. (no complaints there)

the only teasing I did get was from co-workers, majority of them were shocked it was me as this was kinda an inside ( non flattering ) joke on one of the Head Dietitians who ran the dept.. 

I was more embarrassed then anything.. I thought for sure people would lol.. but no idea I'd get paraded around the hospital like a common tramp..


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I love hot asian women....


I CAN cure you of this fetish.... however the "asian women photo" I could post would end up in my being banned or seriously flogged by Sunni...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> I CAN cure you of this fetish.... however the "asian women photo" I could post would end up in my being banned or seriously flogged by Sunni...


PM it to me then.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> but no idea I'd get paraded around the hospital like a common tramp..


As opposed to being paraded around like an uncommon tramp ?


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> PM it to me then.


PM me age verification and a medical release and sign the attached release of liability paperwork I pm'd ya...


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As opposed to being paraded around like an uncommon tramp ?



those them rare ones!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> PM me age verification and a medical release and sign the attached release of liability paperwork I pm'd ya...


I'll go find it myself then.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'll go find it myself then.


Looking for a ladyboy, are ya?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Looking for a ladyboy, are ya?


Not a chance.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

Then you don't want giouas picture behind door number 1


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Then you don't want giouas picture behind door number 1


Roger that.


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Then you don't want giouas picture behind door number 1


door 1 was definitely in the photo.. along with door 2..


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> door 1 was definitely in the photo.. along with door 2..


Nice...I hope that's poopchute humor...

Ah to be a 3rd grader again...


----------



## slowbus (Jan 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> you should see my sister...
> 
> I was *am* an idiot... I refused to shave the stash.. but was ok with the whole dress + makeup and nails thing.. had it not been for my GF at the time.. I would not have done this.. I had to wake up at 2 am (in at 4am) to get this crap on..


you have finally "one upped" us all


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Nice...I hope that's poopchute humor...
> 
> Ah to be a 3rd grader again...


It'll be a sad day when I find potty humor not funny...


----------



## cheeznet (Jan 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> I like them all. I would do bad things to all of them. I dated a girl that looked a little like Ms. Pink Skirt.. except with bigger boobies. Love me some boobies!!


Dude. I thought they were all the same girl.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 24, 2013)

for all the lovely women out there


----------



## see4 (Jan 24, 2013)

cheeznet said:


> Dude. I thought they were all the same girl.


You must have been really really high.


----------



## april (Jan 24, 2013)

I was told this thread would deliver.....


Someone has disappointed me  Maybe U should post a pic of u and ur lady wink wink lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2013)

april said:


> I was told this thread would deliver.....


View attachment 2495371
I can only post pics of myself....


----------



## april (Jan 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2495371
> I can only post pics of myself....


Are u a ninja? Are u looking for April Oneil?? lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2013)

View attachment 2495380
sometimes I am ninja


----------



## see4 (Jan 24, 2013)

dragonball z?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> dragonball z?


Some Shaolin Northern Style training, alittle Wing Chun and a bit of Jeet Kune Do.


----------



## see4 (Jan 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Some Shaolin Northern Style training, alittle Wing Chun and a bit of Jeet Kune Do.


oh nice! a little 9mm here. mixed with a little 50 cal


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> oh nice! a little 9mm here. mixed with a little 50 cal


You've probably noticed I don't talk about guns. Hopefully I will never have to discuss what I may or may not own.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Some Shaolin Northern Style training, alittle Wing Chun and a bit of Jeet Kune Do.



creamofsumyungguy ?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> creamofsumyungguy ?


creamofsumyungho!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> dragonball z?


lol


----------



## see4 (Jan 24, 2013)

^^^ bahahahaha!! hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> ^^^ bahahahaha!! hahahahaha!!!


Heres a picture of me when i was younger...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

Got this one tonight. Ooooyeahhh..


----------



## slowbus (Jan 25, 2013)

If ths you kron,I bet you are popular on the slopelol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

slowbus said:


> If ths you kron,I bet you are popular on the slopelol


I actually found that one on the slope.


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Some Shaolin Northern Style training, alittle Wing Chun and a bit of Jeet Kune Do.


been practicing Wang Chung since the 80's

(did really take Goju ryu for 3 years) 

[video=youtube;BoXu6QmxpJE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoXu6QmxpJE[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

slowbus said:


> If ths you kron,I bet you are popular on the slopelol


Why do you gotta be a hater?


----------



## see4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2495726 Got this one tonight. Ooooyeahhh..


wait. whats that on her butthole?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> wait. whats that on her butthole?


Panties... u blind?


----------



## see4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Panties... u blind?


you can't see her butthole silly!! it was a trick question!! and since you failed that question you have to show us her titties. sorry, those are the rules.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> you can't see her butthole silly!! it was a trick question!! and since you failed that question you have to show us her titties. sorry, those are the rules.


That's about as good as you get until I start violating site policy  

You think I don't have video of that stuff? PSH.... shame on you.


----------



## see4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> That's about as good as you get until I start violating site policy
> 
> You think I don't have video of that stuff? PSH.... shame on you.


I will PM my address. If you can overnight that, I would be greatly appreciated. And by "that", I mean her.

kthxbye!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> I will PM my address. If you can overnight that, I would be greatly appreciated. And by "that", I mean her.
> 
> kthxbye!


No thanks, but I'll give her a good slam for you.


----------



## see4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> No thanks, but I'll give her a good slam for you.


Make sure you sneak one in the butt. They squeal like a pig when you surprise them!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Make sure you sneak one in the butt. They squeal like a pig when you surprise them!


I don't sneak it. Shit just happens. Weather they like it or not.


----------



## see4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I don't sneak it. Shit just happens. Weather they like it or not.


Oh. Thats too bad. Im big enough where we have to plan things out, I can't just throw it in there, I'd likely really hurt her. I can also attribute that to the fact that my girl has a small corn hole?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Oh. Thats too bad. Im big enough where we have to plan things out, I can't just throw it in there, I'd likely really hurt her. I can also attribute that to the fact that my girl has a small corn hole?


I reserve it for when they have been a bad girl.


----------



## Granny weed (Jan 25, 2013)

My beautiful granddaughter .


----------



## Granny weed (Jan 25, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2495867
> 
> My beautiful granddaughter .


Sorry wrong thread meant to put it on beautiful thread!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Sorry wrong thread meant to put it on beautiful thread!


Cute kid duder.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

Get r done kron, kinda wierd to go from that pic to the grandaughter. bahah
Cute baby though bud


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2495867
> 
> My beautiful granddaughter .


shes an angel


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 25, 2013)

april said:


> I was told this thread would deliver.....
> 
> 
> Someone has disappointed me  Maybe U should post a pic of u and ur lady wink wink lol


Sorry someone disappointed you...


wedding day mayhem...


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 25, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2495726 Got this one tonight. Ooooyeahhh..



flammable materials surrounding power outlet, fire danger, 2/10 would not bang.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2495726 Got this one tonight. Ooooyeahhh..


hmm, shes ok but wheres the tats? Just kidding Kron, i find natural girls just as sexy as tated up girls (unless theyre stupid meaningless hipster tats) and that ones beautiful, im jelly  lucky feker!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 25, 2013)

This thread needs rainman back.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 25, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> This thread needs rainman back.


From your mouth to God's ears.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> This thread needs rainman back.


LOL

lololololololollolololol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> This thread needs rainman back.


I thought kron was Rainman? At least with the lady pic thing. Isnt that most recent pic recycled from a previous post?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 25, 2013)

tit tatts are skanky


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2013)

dangledo said:


> tit tats are skanky


I'm not a big fan myself. I also have this wierd thing about a tattoo on a womans arm. I don't paticularly like it. I get why some dig tattoos on chicks, it's just not a thing for me.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 25, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2495726 Got this one tonight. Ooooyeahhh..


Rainman right here everyone.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 25, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Rainman right here everyone.


what was rainman doing? pretendding to be a chick?


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 25, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> what was rainman doing? pretendding to be a chick?


No. He showed a picture of a woman that he claimed to be his girlfriend. Come to find out he pulled the pic off the internet. Poor guy hasn't been back since.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 25, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> what was rainman doing? pretendding to be a chick?


Posted a pic he said a girl had texted him, turns out members recognized her as a porn star and that pic was years old and someone found the original. Dude never showed up again, which is too bad he was fun...except the whole "hey look at me I pull hot chicks" attitude. Get over yourself lol!


----------



## sunni (Jan 25, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Posted a pic he said a girl had texted him, turns out members recognized her as a porn star and that pic was years old and someone found the original. Dude never showed up again, which is too bad he was fun...except the whole "hey look at me I pull hot chicks" attitude. Get over yourself lol!


psh i get all the hot chicks


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> psh i get all the hot chicks


No you ARE the hot chick


----------



## sunni (Jan 25, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PeyoteReligion again.





*


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 25, 2013)

Padawan sniffed that shit out like a bloodhound in all of about 3 minutes

Rainman was funny, he is probably the one catfishing manti. Teo


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 25, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Padawan sniffed that shit out like a bloodhound


Soooooo adding this to my Sig lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 25, 2013)

We all got a big kick out of it. He should come back. We'll definitely give him some shit but it won't last long. He's a guy worth forgiving and forgetting. LOL


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> We all got a big kick out of it. He should come back. We'll definitely give him some shit but it won't last long. He's a guy worth forgiving and forgetting. LOL


He IS back 
Just not as rainman


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> He IS back
> Just not as rainman


I personally liked him better as Rainman.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm not buying into that conspiracy.

Rainman
Joined: 2-17-2011
Left: 12-6-2012

Krondizzle
Joined: 11-6-12
Last: 1-25-13

The dates just don't add up for me. RM was active and in his "smashin em" mode when Kron joined, so why create a ghost when things were going so well for him ? 
That and the vibe just isn't right - they don't "smell" the same.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 25, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm not buying into that conspiracy.
> 
> Rainman
> Joined: 2-17-2011
> ...


He STINKS of rainman. I can smell it through my pc. 


I agree with kinetic. rainman was more fun/funny imo. Kron, can you be more like rainman?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm not buying into that conspiracy.
> 
> Rainman
> Joined: 2-17-2011
> ...


I flip back and forth between it to be honest. I liked the smash thing, it was like my Pow! when I used to give rep. I think Rainman said he had a bit of melanin to his skin too.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> We all got a big kick out of it. He should come back. We'll definitely give him some shit but it won't last long. He's a guy worth forgiving and forgetting. LOL


say what now..

its been away a while and i come back to this lol

the same old i posted pictures of some internet girl and pretended it was my wife.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm not buying into that conspiracy.
> 
> Rainman
> Joined: 2-17-2011
> ...


Krondizzel is Krondizzel.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Krondizzel is Krondizzel.


I hear his shits the shizzel


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I hear his shits the shizzel


Usuallyizzel


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lemme tell you sumfin.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 25, 2013)

Krons the shizzle my nizzle


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2013)

Let me tell you this, this thread is way off topic lol. here we go lets fix that.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everybody, sorry its not shirtless ladies, but i got dimples  nice to meet you.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Let me tell you this, this thread is way off topic lol. here we go lets fix that.
> 
> View attachment 2496850


Haha giggles, your better looking with that mask off lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 25, 2013)

I got my ticket back home to Cali and my Kaptain, so excited only 24 days then it's party and harvest time Yay !!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 25, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> I got my ticket back home to Cali and my Kaptain, so excited only 24 days then it's party and harvest time Yay !!


hey stranger. long time no see


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey stranger. long time no see


Agreed, where's this redhead been hiding??


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> I got my ticket back home to Cali and my Kaptain, so excited only 24 days then it's party and harvest time Yay !!


Have fun and don't get in trouble


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hehehe hey you guys, getting ready for my move and it's strawberry-blonde hehehehehe


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 25, 2013)

Trouble oh no trouble for me lmfao not this time


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 25, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe hey you guys, getting ready for my move and it's strawberry-blonde hehehehehe


Where are you moving? Come stay with me


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 25, 2013)

Back to SoCal to be with my Kaptain ! Sorry sweety


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 25, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Back to SoCal to be with my Kaptain ! Sorry sweety


Well what a coincidence..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> View attachment 1911631
> (SD)Shaggy Doo hat...
> 
> And this is actually me...
> ...


wow, its crazy how much a person can change huh, still havnt gotten hired yet have ya fin spammy lol it looks like your tryin to stay outta the texas sun in that picture. Camera looks pretty bright or is that a halogen work lamp in your face, if you get a sunburn from the halogen you can always put milk jizz on it  love ya fin


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 26, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> I got my ticket back home to Cali and my Kaptain, so excited only 24 days then it's party and harvest time Yay !!


Woot woot!! Better make sure we see that harvest


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 26, 2013)

If I was legal id keep my face but the risk is not worth the reward


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Mario Its GW hahah


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 26, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Hey Mario Its GW hahah


AHAHA hey man


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> AHAHA hey man



Haha right on bro


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2013)

giggles and ninja look like they could be brothers


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> giggles and ninja look like they could be brothers


Haha you funny sunny. I don't have any brothers. I've got a sister


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha you funny sunny. I don't have any brothers. I've got a sister


You hear that ninja? He's calling you a girl.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> giggles and ninja look like they could be brothers


Suck it lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> giggles and ninja look like they could be brothers


My brothers partner throughout his PHD and his best friend looks just like giggles.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2013)

View attachment 2497716
they def could be brothers imo 


WAIT IS THIS THE SAME GUY???? i'm stoned


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2497716View attachment 2497717
> they def could be brothers imo
> 
> 
> WAIT IS THIS THE SAME GUY???? i'm stoned


they do resemble each other. dopplegangers for sure, lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> they do resemble each other. dopplegangers for sure, lol


Not even close, the chairs are totaly different


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Not even close, the leather chairs are totaly different


 &#8203;........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Not even close, the chairs are totaly different


don't worry about it dude. people get me confused with brad pitt all the time, lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> they do resemble each other. dopplegangers for sure, lol


I got way more country.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> they do resemble each other. dopplegangers for sure, lol


Giggles looks just like this guy Donald I knew! I like giggles more, I only knew the other guy because I hung out with his girlfriend... LOL!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm glad to see that I've become the topic of Pic of yourself thread. 

SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Giggles looks just like this guy Donald I knew! I like giggles more, I only knew the other guy because I hung out with his girlfriend... LOL!!!


Damn right you like me better. Did this Donald dude grow something like this?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 26, 2013)

View attachment 2497891
Just a Character I play sometimes....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2497891
> Just a Character I play sometimes....


IT'S SANTA!!!! You must of used Just for Men mustaches


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

We can change the subject if ya want giggles! Here's my sleeve.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> IT'S SANTA!!!! You must of used Just for Men mustaches


I've been known to carry a fat sack at moments during the season and it usually brings cheer to those that are gifted with a little.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Damn right you like me better. Did this Donald dude grow something like this?
> 
> View attachment 2497890



LOL!!! Nope! He wanted to buy weed from me and wanted to be my friend!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> LOL!!! Nope! He wanted to buy weed from me and wanted to be my friend!!!


I'll be yo fweind ngg


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2497897
> We can change the subject if ya want giggles! Here's my sleeve.
> View attachment 2497898View attachment 2497899View attachment 2497900


that sleeve is sick!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thread died again. Do I need to spice things up for you guys. 



Fuck you thunder, you can suck my dick. You can't get me thunder cuz your just God's farts


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Thread died again. Do I need to spice things up for you guys.
> 
> View attachment 2497917
> 
> Fuck you thunder, you can suck my dick. You can't get me thunder cuz your just God's farts


I tried to find donald on facebook... I don't think he has one...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I tried to find donald on facebook... I don't think he has one...


I'll just picture a twin of myself that can't grow cannabis and wants to buy weed from you  

I've got one hell of an imagination. haha


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Thread died again. Do I need to spice things up for you guys.
> 
> View attachment 2497917
> 
> Fuck you thunder, you can suck my dick. You can't get me thunder cuz your just God's farts


is this spicy enough? [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jLIei08kqdk[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 26, 2013)

Thunder buddy lol


----------



## see4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Thunder buddy lol


I just finished watching Ted about 15 minutes ago. Fucking hilarious. My 5th time watching it. Never gets old.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> I just finished watching Ted about 15 minutes ago. Fucking hilarious. My 5th time watching it. Never gets old.


I pass out to that shit every night lol. You watchin the unrated version?


----------



## see4 (Jan 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I pass out to that shit every night lol. You watchin the unrated version?


only version i ever download, when available.. ive been needing to set up my NAS in my bedroom to pass out to that shit.. just got regular cable at the moment.. i have to pass out to skinemax urry night.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> View attachment 2497962
> 
> I need to see some titties. This was an old pic that was posted on riu a couple years ago. Dont remember who this was... I was high at the time..


I remember that pic. but I forgot what member that was..


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 26, 2013)

Does greenhorn have me on ignore?


----------



## sunni (Jan 26, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Does greenhorn have me on ignore?


mods are not allowed to ignore users, though he may be generally ignoring you in the sense of not answering you


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> mods are not allowed to ignore users, though he may be generally ignoring you in the sense of not answering you


I bet you wish there were some that you could ignore though


----------



## sunni (Jan 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I bet you wish there were some that you could ignore though


nah i dont dislike anyone enough to put them on ignore , to be honest, no one bugs me that much


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah i dont dislike anyone enough to put them on ignore , to be honest, no one bugs me that much


Glad to hear that I don't bug you, even though you told me not to be a dick when I wasn't


----------



## sunni (Jan 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Glad to hear that I don't bug you, even though you told me not to be a dick when I wasn't


oh i was just kidding haha


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

Good glad to hear that. 

This thread gets derailed so much.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah i dont dislike anyone enough to put them on ignore , to be honest, no one bugs me that much


not even me ....? <3 lol....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah i dont dislike anyone enough to put them on ignore , to be honest, no one bugs me that much


 liesssssss


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> liesssssss


i have a feeling you could be the first


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> not even me ....? <3 lol....


not even you.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i have a feeling you could be the first


I still have no idea where you got that signature quote from.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i have a feeling you could be the first


I dig sunni, I just get the vibe that the feeling isn't mutual lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I still have no idea where you got that signature quote from.


are you one of those blackout don't remember anything drunks by any chance? click on the blue thingie in the sig and it takes you to the actual post 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/605309-something-fishy-going-4.html#post8582674





Krondizzel said:


> I dig sunny, I just get the vibe that the feeling isn't mutual lol


fixed it for ya


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> are you one of those blackout don't remember anything drunks by any chance? click on the blue thingie in the sig and it takes you to the actual post
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/605309-something-fishy-going-4.html#post8582674


OHHH the betas... yes I stand behind that comment. Quote approved lol

And yesssss... I was pretty buzzed up that night. I pissed a lot of people off... I know I know.. bad krondizzel.. it happens, and I've had to apologize to some folks.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> OHHH the betas... yes I stand behind that comment. Quote approved lol
> 
> And yesssss... I was pretty buzzed up that night. I pissed a lot of people off... I know I know.. bad krondizzel.. it happens, and I've had to apologize to some folks.


yeah you're leaving quite a trail


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> yeah you're leaving quite a trail


Controversy sells doesn't it? If you don't have haters, you aren't doing it right. If you have 4 haters today, you should be thinking about how to get 14 by next week. Reference: Kat Williams.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Out in my backyard as well.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

I was just recalling the member that had the "here's a picture of me in the dark" post! I am heavily medicated......that shit is laughable


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> i was just recalling the member that had the "here's a picture of me in the dark" post! I am heavily medicated......that shit is laughable


fdd2blk??????


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

I cant recall, perhaps?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok back to pics of self. My aunt made these. I'm sure you have seen these Beardo beanies, like this one...






But my aunt took it one step further and made this sweet ass beanie !!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Dude, that vikings beanie is PIIIIIMMPPP!!!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Dude, that vikings beanie is PIIIIIMMPPP!!!


It is pretty epic! But the Seahawks crushed the Vikings 
Just sayin...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> It is pretty epic! But the Seahawks crushed the Vikings


I don't care, I live in Alaska man... that beanie would be the shit!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel in the flesh.


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2498097 Krondizzel in the flesh.



instagram doesn't make people hot by the way  edit and yes before you get your panties in a knot i was joking ...razzing ya,...pulling your leg


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> instagram doesn't make people hot by the way


Someone around here has to give me a hard time.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

Cat fight!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Cat fight!


Nah, sunni is just the type of girl that doesn't take anyones bs and can dish it out like the finest


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Cat fight!


i was just kidding ..ah me geee its just normally guys dont edit their photos


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> i was just kidding ..ah me geee its just normally guys dont edit their photos


Wasn't edited.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

I jest I jest. Im not always antaganistic.


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Wasn't edited.


sorry black and white with a boarder around thats considered editing to me.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> sorry black and white with a boarder around thats considered editing to me.


You really are going to be my first. Ignored. Had enough of that female.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You really are going to be my first. Ignored.


Ive used that strategy on chicks before and had it work too


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I jest I jest. Im not always antaganistic.


You started this! See what you did?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ive used that strategy on chicks before and had it work too


Ain't no strategy.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You really are going to be my first. Ignored. Had enough of that female.


lolol sunni wins!!

DING DING


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

cant take the heat better get out of the kitchen then i suppose ...darn and i had been writing him a PM as well


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You started this! See what you did?


I dont start to much, just jab and interject.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Ain't no strategy.


I know, I was talkin' irl. You know what Im sayin'


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2498097 Krondizzel in the flesh.


Haha you kinda look like my brother.. I have one of those fancy black and grey photos of myself, Lets see if i can find it


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Someone around here has to give me a hard time.


OH LOL YOU EDITED THIS POST it said 

"and chicks with fluffy dogs isnt either" youre such a little shit disturber make me out to be the bad guy when its you.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lolol sunni wins!!
> 
> DING DING


Not really. Just gotta kick em aside sometimes.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Not really. Just gotta kick em aside sometimes.


Come on, she said your pic was edited and you put her on your ignore list, clearly a win. 

It's all in the name of fun


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

I forgot to mention, I'm that stoned guy at the gym too.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ive used that strategy on chicks before and had it work too


playing the virgin role, eh? lmao


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's my kid! Got him a drumset for Christmas... he just turned two a few months back...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

ahahaha you can't ignore mods! Believe me, I've tried.


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> View attachment 2498103
> 
> Here's my kid! Got him a drumset for Christmas... he just turned two a few months back...


adorable<3


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> playing the virgin role, eh? lmao


Man you always blowin up my spot !


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> ahahaha you can't ignore mods! Believe me, I've tried.


Son of a beech you're right.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> View attachment 2498103
> 
> Here's my kid! Got him a drumset for Christmas... he just turned two a few months back...


That's so bad ass!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Me and my little dude!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> View attachment 2498104Me and my little dude!


I'm diggin' the shit out of this dude. That's pimp.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> View attachment 2498104Me and my little dude!


Giggles cousin?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> adorable<3


 Whatcha know about adorable? 80's Me


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

View attachment 2498107 me when i was...3?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

LOL a baby sunni! Awwwww


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> LOL a baby sunni! Awwwww


hahahaha i should try to find more...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Out there in that -70F action.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Cuter than me sunni!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Did I mention that I'm a certified firefighter as well?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahahaha i should try to find more...


I'd rather see grown up sunni 


Ok now I feel weird saying that just after you posted the baby pic... so nvm


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Stabbing into a gas line.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

This is funny shit Age one last christmas.. first drum-set broke in a month... I bought him a legit one this time


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2498111 Did I mention that I'm a certified firefighter as well?


 Is there anything this guy can't do... SuperKron


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

I have guns in my damn truck too.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Industrial firefighter


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Mat-tracks on a ford f350. Tundra mobbin'


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Tucker track rigs.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2498107 me when i was...3?


you had them susanna hoffs eyes as a child eh.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Rolllaaaaagon!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you had them susanna hoffs eyes as a child eh.


i had to google her because you're old .............bawahah jk


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

What real ice road work looks like.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Is there anything this guy can't do... SuperKron


The answer is no.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> i had to google her because you're old .............bawahah jk


she's older than me, lol. by quite a bit. but she still looks as fine as she did back in the day


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> me when i was...3?


Very serious look! Child Actor


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> she's older than me, lol. by quite a bit. but she still looks as fine as she did back in the day


Now I'm gonna have to google her too


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ohhh one of the bangles girls..


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Very serious look! Child Actor


kinda that was a modeling photo i did,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Now I'm gonna have to google her too


[video=youtube;XwajTekSAcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwajTekSAcM[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Now I see the similarities in their eyes. Good call haha


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

i dont see it (pun intended)


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2498107 me when i was...3?


Bam.. see the eyebrows? 


You pull it off much better tho lol


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> kinda that was a modeling photo i did,


Well you Zoolandered the fuck out of that pose!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

bangles, love them with cream cheese


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> bangles, love them with cream cheese


&#8203;.......


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> View attachment 2498102 I forgot to mention, I'm that stoned guy at the gym too.



WOAH!!! Why can't all guys look like you (and my bf)? If ur looking to hit the magic 20 by the end of the day then ur going about it the right way. The fatso's are gonna love you !! Lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> WOAH!!! Why can't all guys look like you (and my bf)? If ur looking to hit the magic 20 by the end of the day then ur going about it the right way. The fatso's are gonna love you !! Lol


magic 20? I just hit 30 this past year


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

By the way, I love spanish chicks...  so sexy!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> magic 20? I just hit 30 this past year


Lol!! I just meant today!!! Fit pictures are a good way of separating the fit from the fat!!!! Trust me I know!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

shift change


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> By the way, I love spanish chicks...  so sexy!


Lo siento amigo pero soy inglesa.

Sorry friend but im English. I just speak languages and I'm an expat.


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

dr.greenhorn is fit as a fackkkkkkkkkkk.....HES SEXY AND HE KNOWS IT


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

Time to gym it I guess!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lo siento amigo pero soy inglesa.
> 
> Sorry friend but im English. I just speak languages and I'm an expat.


Me gustaría besar tu cuerpo por todas partes


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> WOAH!!! Why can't all guys look like you (and my bf)? If ur looking to hit the magic 20 by the end of the day then ur going about it the right way. The fatso's are gonna love you !! Lol


Because most people don't have it in them to hit the gym like I do.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

speaking of bangles
i always thought belinda (go-gos if you are under 40) was hot


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> dr.greenhorn is fit as a fackkkkkkkkkkk.....HES SEXY AND HE KNOWS IT


&#8203;......


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

I love women that wear high heels.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Me gustaría besar tu cuerpo por todas partes


Muchos gracias. Estoy feliz con mi cuerpo también pero tuve mucho problemas con cabrons/gordos en este sitio porque este! 
Bon suerte!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> speaking of bangles
> i always thought belinda (go-gos if you are under 40) was hot
> View attachment 2498134



man.....check out that album cover..holy


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Muchos gracias. Estoy feliz con mi cuerpo también pero tuve mucho problemas con cabrons/gordos en este sitio porque este!
> Bon suerte!!


¿Dónde está mi foto hermosa?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I love women that wear high heels.


For some, they are a neccessity rather than an accessory! I already dwarf the Spanish !!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> For some, they are a neccessity rather than an accessory! I already dwarf the Spanish !!


Krondizzel likes his spanish women.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> shift change


Hey, you took me out of your sig lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

mexicans speak spanish right?


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Me gustaría besar tu cuerpo por todas partes



 her boyfriend uses this site...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> her boyfriend uses this site...


which one?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> her boyfriend uses this site...


Not my problem sunni.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Krondizzel likes his spanish women.


There's some stunners out here. Spanish are not aesthetically challenged (but the men are short). Summer is the best, especially plus all the tourists. It's very International here so you get a huge mix. Even I'm only half English.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

And what ??


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> There's some stunners out here. Spanish are not aesthetically challenged (but the men are short). Summer is the best, especially plus all the tourists. It's very International here so you get a huge mix. Even I'm only half English.


Too bad you're not single


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

If I looked like this of get off my big fat ass and learn another language !!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> If I looked like this of get off my big fat ass and learn another language !!


you may want to take another stab at english


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> her boyfriend uses this site...


He better treat his woman right then.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh no! The predictor got me!! Que 
fatal! No tengo un corazón !!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

No tengo corazón también. Espero que tu novio te trata bien.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh man, betcha didn't know Krondizzel knew spanish


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> He better treat his woman right then.


He's great. It's a mad story actually. I met him on RIU on the 'raving thread' and it turns out we knew each others crew from 1998. He knows my ex that I was with for 6 yrs and I know the people he grew up with. He also knows who i moved with. He lived 2 miles from my best friend. He remembers my fast cars! Small world!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He's great. It's a mad story actually. I met him on RIU on the 'raving thread' and it turns out we knew each others crew from 1998. He knows my ex that I was with for 6 yrs and I know the people he grew up with. He also knows who i moved with. He lived 2 miles from my best friend. He remembers my fast cars! Small world!!


que es increíble! im alegro de que estés feliz!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

i'm gonna go wordz and say what everyone is thinking 

*you look like an idiot TYPING in spanish
*


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i'm gonna go wordz and say what everyone is thinking
> 
> *you look like an idiot TYPING in spanish
> *


leer un libro estúpido


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> que es increíble! im alegro de que estés feliz!



Yo say!! De puta madre. Vivemos en un mundo pequeño !


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> leer un libro estúpido



Loooooool!!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yo say!! De puta madre. Vivemos en un mundo pequeño !


Mundo muy pequeño


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> leer un libro estúpido


you did it again, you originally told her



Krondizzel said:


> Esto se debe a que no sabes españoles estúpido. Lea un libro.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Loooooool!!!



ella está enojada porque ella no es bella


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

mantenerse al margen de este sunni


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> you did it again, you originally told her


eres un acosador. sabes que no?


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> eres un acosador. sabes que no?


nah I can see everything though on here


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah I can see everything though on here


Jeez... you have GOT to be my #1 hater. Ugh. Go away woman.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Jeez... you have GOT to be my #1 hater. Ugh. Go away woman.


wrong


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Mundo muy pequeño



.... Y lleno de gordos con ojos verde!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> wrong


Get over yourself cat lady.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> .... Y lleno de gordos con ojos verde!!


¿Quién es tu novio en RIU?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Get over yourself cat lady.


there's about 5 of us here that claim number 1 son


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> there's about 5 of us here that claim number 1 son


Kat Williams. Look him up. It's all about haters. No pimp ever came from a cat lady.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm just happy sunny took me off her sig, it means she doesn't hate me anymore!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Get over yourself .


oh the irony. You telling someone to get over themselves? Lol gotta love irony.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm just happy sunny took me off her sig, it means she doesn't hate me anymore!


Just remember, haters hate to congratulate.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> oh the irony. You telling someone to get over themselves? Lol gotta love irony.


I'm big pimpin'... with or without RIU. Nuff said homeboy.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> ¿Quién es tu novio en RIU?



Si, mi novio es Kenny Ken.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Si, mi novio es Kenny Ken.


and he had a supposedly hot gf who did a manti te'o and disappeared, ask for pics kron, you may get some, there's plenty floating around


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Si, mi novio es Kenny Ken.


Deshazte de él, vienen a krondizzel!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> and he had a supposedly hot gf who did a manti te'o and disappeared, ask for pics kron, you may get some, there's plenty floating around


omfg, just stfu okay? your trolling is annoying. shoo fly.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

just catching you up on the story line kron


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> just catching you up on the story line kron


Just adding you to the ignore list.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Just adding you to the ignore list.


Now both sunny and sunni won today! Come on bro, you're slacking.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

finally


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> and he had a supposedly hot gf who did a manti te'o and disappeared, ask for pics kron, you may get some, there's plenty floating around



You're such an idiot. KK was talking about me when he said that. 

Secondly, do u want to tell me why ALL the other girls are allowed to send out pics? Some to attached guys and some girls have bf's and send out regardless? I only had two and weren't you paid off to keep quiet? That fact is that your a fat poor pathetic excuse for a Christian and individuals like you give religion a bad name.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> oh the irony. You telling someone to get over themselves? Lol gotta love irony.


if i had PM, i'd message you and be all like "he is kind of annoying with his ego, isn't he?"

but since i don't have PM, i just say it here.

and ya know what? i think all of us will get a laugh out of it, kron included.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You're such an idiot. KK was talking about me when he said that.
> 
> Secondly, do u want to tell me why ALL the other girls are allowed to send out pics? Some to attached guys and some girls have bf's and send out regardless? I only had two and weren't you paid off to keep quiet? That fact is that your a fat poor pathetic excuse for a Christian and individuals like you give religion a bad name.


are you talking to me?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You're such an idiot. KK was talking about me when he said that.
> 
> Secondly, do u want to tell me why ALL the other girls are allowed to send out pics? Some to attached guys and some girls have bf's and send out regardless? I only had two and weren't you paid off to keep quiet? That fact is that your a fat poor pathetic excuse for a Christian and individuals like you give religion a bad name.


*flexes*.... how you doin'


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> are you talking to me?


Nah, we got tired of the cat lady.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> if i had PM, i'd message you and be all like "he is kind of annoying with his ego, isn't he?"
> 
> but since i don't have PM, i just say it here.
> 
> and ya know what? i think all of us will get a laugh out of it, kron included.


Are you talking about my ego?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You're such an idiot. KK was talking about me when he said that.
> 
> Secondly, do u want to tell me why ALL the other girls are allowed to send out pics? Some to attached guys and some girls have bf's and send out regardless? I only had two and weren't you paid off to keep quiet? That fact is that your a fat poor pathetic excuse for a Christian and individuals like you give religion a bad name.


you go around calling other people fat, poor, pathetic excuses and then say they give the religion of 'turn the other cheek' a bad name?

that's irony you can't pay for! 

literal LOL. i wish i could one star certain posts.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Nah, we got tired of the cat lady.


i thought you put me on ignore?
PLEASE PUT ME ON IGNORE 



UncleBuck said:


> if i had PM, i'd message you and be all like "he is kind of annoying with his ego, isn't he?"
> 
> but since i don't have PM, i just say it here.
> 
> and ya know what? i think all of us will get a laugh out of it, kron included.


i swear to god i thought that was you who sent me a pm saying that!?! must have been someone else


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Are you talking about my ego?


you can read!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you go around calling other people fat, poor, pathetic excuses and then say they give the religion of 'turn the other cheek' a bad name?
> 
> that's irony you can't pay for!
> 
> literal LOL. i wish i could one star certain posts.


Yeah but you can't do much around here now can you? Maybe someday I'll be Uncle banned from everything too.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you can read!


Being able to read is better than being called Uncle bad touch I suppose.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Yeah but you can't do much around here now can you? Maybe someday I'll be Uncle banned from everything too.


i have permission to troll my ass off as long as it doesn't go over the line. that means i can probably have fun trolling you should i choose!

and believe me, i'm tempted often.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i thought you put me on ignore?
> PLEASE PUT ME ON IGNORE
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't be the first annoying cat lady I ignored. Cya!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have permission to troll my ass off as long as it doesn't go over the line. that means i can probably have fun trolling you should i choose!
> 
> and believe me, i'm tempted often.


I have more ass than you have teeth sucka. Good luck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Being able to read is better than being called Uncle bad touch I suppose.


reputation is worthless. character counts. anyone should know that!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you go around calling other people fat, poor, pathetic excuses and then say they give the religion of 'turn the other cheek' a bad name?
> 
> that's irony you can't pay for!
> 
> literal LOL. i wish i could one star certain posts.


STFU! What's ironic here is that you too sent out pics of ur little man!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzz off to make breakfast

*taps out to Uncle Buck


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I have more ass than you have teeth sucka. Good luck.


so did rainman!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> STFU! What's ironic here is that you too sent out pics of ur little man!!


Solos con nuestro tío no recibe la vagina lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> STFU! What's ironic here is that you too sent out pics of ur little man!!


i never claimed to be some sort of christian soldier, now did i?

if you want pics of my small, small penis, be my guest. you do sound jealous a bit.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so did rainman!


Finshaggy = Uncle Buck? I think so.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Solos con nuestro tío no recibe la vagina lol


that doesn't seem to make any sense, and i speak pretty fluent spanish. is cryptkeepr using a translator again?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Finshaggy = Uncle Buck? I think so.


you have no idea what i'm capable of.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that doesn't seem to make any sense, and i speak pretty fluent spanish. is cryptkeepr using a translator again?


I said you need to get more pussy. Your old ass is too cranky for my taste.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you have no idea what i'm capable of.


Vagisitis? Mangina? Pussification? Yeah, I have a clue what you're up to.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that doesn't seem to make any sense, and i speak pretty fluent spanish. is cryptkeepr using a translator again?


Entiendo todo. Pero hablo tres idiomas y entiendo cinco.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Entiendo todo. Pero hablo tres idiomas y entiendo cinco.


tiene que enviarme un mensaje


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Entiendo todo. Pero hablo tres idiomas y entiendo cinco.


wow, cinco? Sé que cuatro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Solos con nuestro tío no recibe la vagina lol





Krondizzel said:


> I said you need to get more pussy. Your old ass is too cranky for my taste.


solos is not a word that i'm aware of.

con = with

nuestro = our

tio = uncle

no = no

recibe = receives

la = the

vagina = vagina

lol = jajajajajajajajajajaja

seems like a bad translation to me, sistah. if i type the pigeon spanish that i learned from, you would not be able to put it through a translator at all.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzz off to make breakfast
> 
> *taps out to Uncle Buck


Good, go low on the cholesterol, it's not good for your heart.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> solos is not a word that i'm aware of.
> 
> con = with
> 
> ...


Obviously the spanish chick understands me. I'll go with her opinion.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> wow, cinco? Sé que cuatro


clearly using a translator here. no need for the 'que' in there. the accents are a copy and paste from the machine.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Good, go low on the cholesterol, it's not good for your heart.


so christlike.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Obviously the spanish chick understands me. I'll go with her opinion.


birds of a feather.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> clearly using a translator here. no need for the 'que' in there. the accents are a copy and paste from the machine.


It's necessary if you learned from a translator slapnuts. Quit trying to bust my balls. Go find something to do. Lazy unproductive fuck.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> birds of a feather.


Damn, no wonder you kick it with finshaggy so much.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> wow, cinco? Sé que cuatro


Ingles, francés, Castillaño, entonces catalán, aleman y poco húngaro y italiano . Soy una lingüística !!! Y tu? Que idiomas hablas?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so christlike.


I'm anti-christ. Got a problem with that?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ingles, francés, Castillaño, entonces catalán, aleman y poco húngaro y italiano . Soy una lingüística !!! Y tu? Que idiomas hablas?


Inglés, español, alemán, portegues, ruso


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

..............


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm anti-christ. Got a problem with that?


no, i prefer that. gonna go ahead and take a 10-20 minute break from trolling you here to have a smoke, feed the flock, and chill out a bit.

hope there's still some trolling to do when i get back. you're fun.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i prefer that. gonna go ahead and take a 10-20 minute break from trolling you here to have a smoke, feed the flock, and chill out a bit.
> 
> hope there's still some trolling to do when i get back. you're fun.


Yeah I need a smoke break from you too bro. See ya in 10-20.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2013)

not interested in trolling anymore, sadly.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> not interested in trolling anymore, sadly.


That break made you soft.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> not interested in trolling anymore, sadly.


Hell is frozen and the sky is red. I think a pig just flew by my window.


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Yeah I need a smoke break from you too bro. See ya in 10-20.


wouldn't it be funny if this entire time UB was Kron and their personalities split so much they are now arguing with each other on a online forum...


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol anybody got some Gatorade ?
Kron apprears to be THIRSTY AS FUCK


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

and lahada reels in another one....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

I go to sleep and it turns into a Telemundo soap opera!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Giggles cousin?


Or am I giggles?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm glad to see that I'm still the topic of Pic of yourself. Damn you guys should make a competition for who gets talked about the most!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm glad to see that I'm still the topic of Pic of yourself. Damn you guys should make a competition for who gets talked about the most!


Yeah and that's without all the stuff we say behind your back. I kid!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah apparently anyone with a beard that's a big dude, is related to u...I will roll with it


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah and that's without all the stuff we say behind your back. I kid!


Wouldn't put it past some of you guys


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Yeah apparently anyone with a beard that's a big dude, is related to u...I will roll with it


Oh so now I'm fat. Geeze this just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Oh so now I'm fat. Geeze this just keeps getting better and better.


I have a beard but I'm only big in my pants....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I have a beard but I'm only big in my pants....


Is that what you tell yourself when you look in the mirror after a shower


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Oh so now I'm fat. Geeze this just keeps getting better and better.


Yes you are! I thought laughing burned calories? Lol


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

My cock has a beard! And sideburns


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Yes you are! I thought laughing burned calories? Lol


So 5'11" 210lbs is fat? hmm you my sir are a dick....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So 5'11" 210lbs is fat? hmm you my sir are a dick....


Lmao..i was kidding... im 6'5 300 lbs...thats big....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Lmao..i was kidding... im 6'5 300 lbs...thats big....


I know you were kidding, that's why I said that


----------



## srh88 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I know you were kidding, that's why I said that


No kidding?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't get mad! Never not never...I am too cool


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Is that what you tell yourself when you look in the mirror after a shower


i can only go by what your mom told me


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't get mad, I get even


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> i can only go by what your mom told me


So she told you this from 6ft under? Damn it must be huge then. Better get ya a tripod bro


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh snap! Kinetic is sassy


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm fat so that makes me sassy!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I don't get mad, I get steven to calm me down..he is ma boyfriend


This is funny stuff!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 27, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Kat Williams. Look him up. It's all about haters. No pimp ever came from a cat lady.





Krondizzel said:


> I'm big pimpin'... with or without RIU. Nuff said homeboy.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> This is funny stuff!


No Steven was so last week.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Good sport giggles! I like you...your hired


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Good sport giggles! I like you...your hired


Who doesn't like giggles? Come on now giggles makes you feel goooooooooood


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah and that's without all the stuff we say behind your back. I kid!


hes not kidding we really do do it  lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> hes not kidding we really do do it  lol


So where the pics at?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> wouldn't it be funny if this entire time UB was Kron and their personalities split so much they are now arguing with each other on a online forum...


My personality only "splits" when I have been drinking heavily.

Definitely the reason my ass is in trouble right now. No more drinking while on RIU for me. Just gonna have to keep the keys out of the ignition I suppose.

Sorry everyone for creating such a ruckus. 

I managed to get strike two. It's either I clean up my act or I'll be sent down the road.

So.. I've gotta mind my P's and Q's.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Damn... my sister says policemen are beaters and firemen are cheaters, and they usually have drinking problems...is this true?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Damn... my sister says policemen are beaters and firemen are cheaters, and they usually have drinking problems...is this true?


Sort of... it's a little off. 

Cops are usually control freaks and somewhat abusive. (Referring to the ones that give cops a bad name)

Firefighters.. well, they just get a lot of attention from women. Cheaters? Not really, most firefighters I know are legit. 

Drinking problems, more so the police officers. 

Just what I've noticed.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Giggles cousin?


Haha glad to see I'm still being brought up here!



mysunnyboy said:


> which one?


I lost count at 10



mysunnyboy said:


> i'm gonna go wordz and say what everyone is thinking
> 
> *you look like an idiot TYPING in spanish
> *


Thank you!! I have been trying to catch up the last 25 pages of this thread and then the last like 15 have been spanish and I got to this and said fuck it!


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha glad to see I'm still being brought up here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its just people talking in google translate. its not that hard basically kron told ladhada to come pm him so he can kiss her all over her body


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

I totally would too.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> hes not kidding we really do do it  lol


As long as it's nothing to horrible I'm down 

Just makes me realize how important I am to all you guys that I don't even have to be around to be thought of, thanks RIU


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> its just people talking in google translate. its not that hard basically kron told ladhada to come pm him so he can kiss her all over her body


Well I don't feel like google translating 25 pages lol. 

All I know is that I come back in here and I see lahada and kron blowing up this thread.

Are you sure we shouldn't change it from pic of yourself thread to Learn spanish with google


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Just makes me realize how important I am to all you guys that I don't even have to be around to be thought of, thanks RIU


dude. a couple people mentioned your name.. don't get ahead of yourself, lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

View attachment 2499050


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude. a couple people mentioned your name.. don't get ahead of yourself, lol


It only takes 2 to tango


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


>


bumping this post to the next page 

damn you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> bumping this post to the next page
> 
> damn you are gorgeous!!!


how did oyu make it big?!?!! we should get married.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> how did oyu make it big?!?!! we should get married.


Edit post, then double click on your photo and on size make it full size or large  or copy and paste the photo like this


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> we should get married.


we should 



i used the image icon and i copy and pasted the url to it. it makes the picture big like that


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> we should
> 
> 
> 
> i used the image icon and i copy and pasted the url to it. it makes the picture big like that


Sunni a doc sitting in a tree, k-i-s-s-i-n-g..........


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> its just people talking in google translate. its not that hard basically kron told ladhada to come pm him so he can kiss her all over her body


[video=youtube;4cTYfJEp6JQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cTYfJEp6JQ[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

You two have my blessing!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

Can I come to the wedding? I'll bring the weed!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Your not invited giggles... no mask wedding


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

But I wanted to smoke with giggles


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> how did oyu make it big?!?!! we should get married.


thats what she said


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> But I wanted to smoke with giggles


He is only allowed in the parking lot...smoke with him there...this is a classy joint


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

For some reason I keep reading hepatitis420! WTF


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> For some reason I keep reading hepatitis420! WTF


Most people do, you'll get used to it.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

I am not sure I will! It supposed to stick for life!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Your not invited giggles... no mask wedding


I don't think your allowed to tell me I'm not invited 

I think it's up to sunni and the doc. So maybe your not invited


----------



## NnthStTrls (Jan 27, 2013)

The last 100 pages of this thread were plagued with annoyance and not many pictures. Here's one for the "haters".


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> But I wanted to smoke with giggles


You still can no worries, chewie can't keep me out


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus sounds like a holiday buffet of fetuses

Maybe I'm pronouncing it wrong in my head

What is the proper pronunciation?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Hep a tight ass...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

I am pretty sure I am working security that night giggles...I don't have you down for a +1?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 27, 2013)

Any wedding of greenhorns and ill be there


----------



## NnthStTrls (Jan 27, 2013)

And here's another one.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Whoa! Your Radiohead?


NnthStTrls said:


> The last 100 pages of this thread were plagued with annoyance and not many pictures. Here's one for the "haters".
> 
> 
> View attachment 2499098


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I am pretty sure I am working security that night giggles...I don't have you down for a +1?


He can always just crash the wedding


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> He can always just crash the wedding


I'll just come in the back door, that's my specialty


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Turns out, I am the one who is not invited....Something about taking the attention away from the bride and groom.
I get this all the time...Sometimes I wish I wasn't this pretty!


----------



## NnthStTrls (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Whoa! Your Radiohead?



Not even close. 

 View attachment 2499114


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

NnthStTrls said:


> Not even close.
> 
> View attachment 2499113 View attachment 2499114


This is your attempt at sarcasm right? Jesus I nailed that one..twinzies


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

That seriously made me Laugh dude... Thanks nnth


----------



## NnthStTrls (Jan 27, 2013)

He's got the crazy eye. You know what i'm talking about. Plus, when he smiles, it's all out the window.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah but damn that's a close pic.. honestly when i made the comment i didn't think you looked that much like him...but enough to acknowledge it..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 27, 2013)

it works


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

Everyone is stalking the sunni pic! We need new material... maybe a sunni compilation?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Sometimes I wish I wasn't this pretty!


Check your bathroom mirror - I think the genie visited you.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

Nnth, I really like your work, I have to say though, OK computer is still my favorite cd by you guys. In Rainbows is good with headphones too!


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

I heard hereshegrows was really wanting to post like 1000's more photos too


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> it works



that's not Sunni is it?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

that sure is sunni gioua


----------



## neosapien (Jan 27, 2013)

Sunni, you have a really nice... lamp shade.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 27, 2013)

She need to make that bed! Lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> She need to make that bed! Lol


I noticed that too, she's a little messy but I could get over that myself lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> that's not Sunni is it?


yes that me



kinetic said:


> I noticed that too, she's a little messy but I could get over that myself lol


i am in no way messy so i remember that day well, i was rushing to work, came home took a photo then napped. there was no need to make the bed


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes that me
> 
> 
> i am in no way messy so i remember that day well, i was rushing to work, came home took a photo then napped. there was no need to make the bed



Hmmm...wondering..... is there a way to consolidate all the Sunni (other lady RIU users) pics into one nice calendar? I mean thread?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes that me
> 
> 
> i am in no way messy so i remember that day well, i was rushing to work, came home took a photo then napped. there was no need to make the bed


I love naps. If you only get a short nap in it's called a snap...


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> Hmmm...wondering..... is there a way to consolidate all the Sunni (other lady RIU users) pics into one nice calendar? I mean thread?


You could it's been floated before and I think there is or was a ladies of riu thread at one time. I don't think we have 12 good looking ones here so Sunni would have to have a couple of months.
(damn my double posting ass)


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> Hmmm...wondering..... is there a way to consolidate all the Sunni (other lady RIU users) pics into one nice calendar? I mean thread?


I mentioned this to rollitup....but he ignored me

like 420 girls...like 420 mag has. But maybe rolli is more up for the idea of 420guys ...lmao...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> I mentioned this to rollitup....but he ignored me


Bwaahahahahaha!!!


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 27, 2013)

for rolli

look at my titttiiiiesssss


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I love naps. If you only get a short nap in it's called a snap...


No it's a power nap!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> No it's a power nap!


That's an actual term coined by james maas a cornell u prof. in 1998, Salvador Dali was very fond of his short naps as well....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That's an actual term coined by james maas a cornell u prof. in 1998, Salvador Dali was very fond of his short naps as well....


I love me some power naps, during the summer when I'm out working on my plot I take me some power naps in the warm summer sun


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

Tired puppy....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Tired puppy....
> 
> View attachment 2499281


looks like you and puppy eat well, lol nice dog bro.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks like you and puppy eat well, lol nice dog bro.


You know it bro, we both need the summer here to get rid of our bellies lol and thanks lol she's a blast. I love that girl.


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

I gots mad photoshop skills..... ladies.. pm me your photo's... 

RIU LADIES-2013 Calendar! on sale now....


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> I gots mad photoshop skills..... ladies.. pm me your photo's...
> 
> RIU LADIES-2013 Calendar! on sale now....


My Birthday is in August so I'm requesting Sunni be the pic for that month. Thanks.


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks like you and puppy eat well, lol nice dog bro.


she is knocked out!.. We just had out grandbaby over and 
<--------fatty over here was in "mom mode" 3200% and she's never had pups.. but MAN did she want to make sure the baby was ok! I had never seen her like this.. whining and very anxious


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

Ladies, the spaces are filling up rapidly the orders are already thru the roof..


request your month and send photos NOW!!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

Cheers BitchesView attachment 2499300


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Cheers BitchesView attachment 2499300


are you sure that's you? I thought you were a chick!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> she is knocked out!.. We just had out grandbaby over and
> <--------fatty over here was in "mom mode" 3200% and she's never had pups.. but MAN did she want to make sure the baby was ok! I had never seen her like this.. whining and very anxious


my dogs feel my vibe when I'm around them. they know when I'm pissed and they know when I'm mellow. they especially know when I am sad. they can feel my 'vibes'. pretty cool


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> are you sure that's you? I thought you were a chick!


that IS a chick!!! lovely stubble... I'll show ya a beard!! lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> that IS a chick!!! lovely stubble... I'll show ya a beard!! lol


I like a little grass on the playing field....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> that IS a chick!!! lovely stubble... I'll show ya a beard!! lol





giggles26 said:


> I like a little grass on the playing field....


&#8203;........


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

I normally keep my beard closely trimmed.. but the older I get the less I really care... This was in oct 2102.. about 2 months of growth..(then I trimmed it up..)

but since 10-27 I am currently much much hairy.. I hate shaving.. and the less of my face ya see.. the better you feel... 

ohhhhh... you should see the birthday suit... it's like Don king mated with buckwheat and then a one night stand with Chewbacca... while playing in a wig factory...

(no.... I never have my hair slicked back like this.. but.. heck.. I'm old and really just dont care.)


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Cheers BitchesView attachment 2499300




btw.. I use to wear a beret all the time too..


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> btw.. I use to wear a beret all the time too..


Ya know who else wears berets? Army Rangers, and they can kill you with their pinky. lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

LIKE FOR REALZ. no joke i have a thing for bearded men


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

actually more like guys who resemble jesus..its an odd fetish get over it View attachment 2499343View attachment 2499344View attachment 2499346



deal with it.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> actually more like guys who resemble jesus..its an odd fetish get over it View attachment 2499343View attachment 2499344View attachment 2499346
> 
> 
> 
> deal with it.


Well I did tell you I was growing my hair out. lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Well I did tell you I was growing my hair out. lol


you never responded today to my pm wth??!?!?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Well I did tell you I was growing my hair out. lol


me with my longer hair... 

im not far off from it again...


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> you never responded today to my pm wth??!?!?


I'll check right now, honest mistake, I ended up falling asleep on the couch.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> actually more like guys who resemble jesus..its an odd fetish get over it View attachment 2499343View attachment 2499344View attachment 2499346
> deal with it.


I have a pony tail - but its grey.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ya know who else wears berets? Army Rangers, and they can kill you with their pinky. lol


I've got a beret around somewhere no idea where it is though lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm jealous of all you long haired bastards, when I grow mine out it goes up into a fro from all my curls


----------



## kinetic (Jan 27, 2013)

and that's not a beret either, it's a flat cap. I was rocking my grandfathers' in 1993 at hardcore shows, yea, I was cool. Or thought I was anyway.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My Birthday is in August so I'm requesting Sunni be the pic for that month. Thanks.


hereshegrows november


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm jealous of all you long haired bastards, when I grow mine out it goes up into a fro from all my curls


mine does that too I comb it back...like old 50's style


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ya know who else wears berets? Army Rangers, and they can kill you with their pinky. lol


this made me chuckle!!


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> actually more like guys who resemble jesus..its an odd fetish get over it View attachment 2499343View attachment 2499344View attachment 2499346
> 
> 
> 
> ...




effing Vito.. you and my wife.. seriously wth?? she's (we) have seen LOTR more then I can count.. I personally Like (Sean Bean) the most 


We were joking the other day about wanting to see Kenny Rogers (were old ) and how she use to have such a crush on him as a kid.. told her she likes old fat bearded men for a long time.. 




[video=youtube;zJODirze5EM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJODirze5EM[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'll check right now, honest mistake, I ended up falling asleep on the couch.





Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont listen to him Sunni.. I respond each and every (once) that you have PM'd me.. 

sides.. he's still trying to grow a beard..  he needs more watering...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont listen to him Sunni.. I respond each and every (once) that you have PM'd me..


&#8203;......


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> mine does that too I comb it back...like old 50's style


I get the "Jewish" curls up by my ears when I let the beard grow out.. curls up by ears.. drives me crazy.. I will shave the entire dome esp during summer here.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> actually more like guys who resemble jesus..its an odd fetish get over it View attachment 2499343View attachment 2499344View attachment 2499346
> 
> 
> 
> deal with it.



lol,I've been called Jesus ever since ninth grade,


----------



## gioua (Jan 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> lol,I've been called Jesus ever since ninth grade,


<---born with facial hair! I WIN SUNNI!! I mean....... crap....if Sunni does in fact have a "furry" fetish?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm jealous of all you long haired bastards, when I grow mine out it goes up into a fro from all my curls


Don't trip, its more maintenance than anything....I am in death metal bands and I walked that road... Saved on haircuts though...I cut it when my kid was born.. pulling on my beard and hair, sucked....


----------



## gioua (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Don't trip, its more maintenance than anything....I am in death metal bands and I walked that road... Saved on haircuts though...I cut it when my kid was born.. pulling on my beard and hair, sucked....


I'm way too embarrassed to post my long hair days photo's from the 90's.. less someone else does.. heheh...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Edit post, then double click on your photo and on size make it full size or large  or copy and paste the photo like this


giggles i cant seem to make it work, no surprise cause computers hate me, maybe it doesnt work with tablets  nope still no luck


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

View attachment 2499436 lallalalalala


----------



## slowbus (Jan 28, 2013)

gioua said:


> I'm way too embarrassed to post my long hair days photo's from the 90's.. less someone else does.. heheh...



I wish I had one.I hung out on the Haight in the 80/90s and cameras were not allowed.And no cameras in the Dead lots,people would sketch out....My mom has a picture somewhere when I rolled into town.I was in my VW w/my California surfer buddies named Darkstar and Sunny.Dreadlocks,tatoos and lsd.It was like fear n loathing type shit.


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

View attachment 2499439View attachment 2499440


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2499439View attachment 2499440


You are going to make doc very happy 

Oh and your sexy sunni


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You are going to make doc very happy
> 
> Oh and your sexy sunni


LOL WERENOT REALLY getting married hahaha


----------



## slowbus (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2499439View attachment 2499440


^^weird,you don't look like a bitch


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> LOL WERENOT REALLY getting married hahaha


Oh I know this, but my stoned ass is still playing it out and it's a good story. Keeps my name out of your guys mouths hahaha.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Here are some long hair and beard pics of me... I aint scared to show off the hair


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> lallalalalala





sunni said:


>



I gotta blow these up.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

The transformation.... I am uncovering all these photos


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2499439View attachment 2499440


those are nice pictures of you, you look happy in them  i like your hair that color, very northern chique


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I gotta blow these up.


Sunni is a woman with many looks... All of them are good!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> The transformation.... I am uncovering all these photosView attachment 2499445


You look completely different!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I gotta blow these up.


I had to throw my sassy shoulder pic in there too!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> The transformation.... I am uncovering all these photosView attachment 2499445


you look like a real estate agent in this one...id buy a house from you


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You look completely different!


I am a man of many faces...All of them are good!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I had to throw my sassy shoulder pic in there too!


lol!&#8203;......


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I am a man of many faces...All of them are good!













Are you sure? LOL


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I am a man of many faces...All of them are good!


I like the button down collar, it suits you.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> you look like a real estate agent in this one...id buy a house from you


I have always done sales... Thats funny! Cause thats the look I was rocking those days... Plus I was a junkie and needed to wear long sleeve shirts....I am fat now.. Damn you sobriety


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Are you sure? LOL


Hey muthafucka!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Here are some long hair and beard pics of me... I aint scared to show off the hair
> 
> View attachment 2499442View attachment 2499443View attachment 2499444View attachment 2499441


First pic looks like the uni bomber...!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Hey muthafucka!


You rang??? Can I help you? If not you can can call on one of my many cousins in here. ninja would gladly fill in for a bit


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

I was the bomb....when that word was in style!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> First pic looks like the uni bomber...!


If you use your imagination it kinda looks like he is coming out of a vag, like someone is giving birth to chewie hahah. All I see is a face peaking out of something


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You rang??? Can I help you? If not you can can call on one of my many cousins in here. ninja would gladly fill in for a bit


I havent stopped loling since i read this...its been two minutes, i need a smoke, heres some of my first harvest for yall. Its really good


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Lets see some pics you snatches!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Lets see some pics you snatches!


My pics are all over this thread bro. You know the song Triad-Popular well you know


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

here guys i logged on an old facebook grabbed some shots of sunni being wastedView attachment 2499446View attachment 2499447View attachment 2499448View attachment 2499449View attachment 2499450View attachment 2499451 i was going to edit out the last photo of my ex boyfriend but then i realized since he was such an asshole to me and stole my fucking dog ill let you guys rip on him


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

I seent um! I am talking new material...giggles what you got?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Lets see some pics you snatches!


Heres one of me as a kid  beat that


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Where do we be"chin" with this lame sunni? Looks like a twilight reject


sunni said:


> here guys i logged on an old facebook grabbed some shots of sunni being wastedView attachment 2499446View attachment 2499447View attachment 2499448View attachment 2499449View attachment 2499450View attachment 2499451 i was going to edit out the last photo of my ex boyfriend but then i realized since he was such an asshole to me and stole my fucking dog ill let you guys rip on him


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

In all transparency, I am a married man...but if i wasn't, I would be doing a lot of push ups till I got with you....lol


sunni said:


> here guys i logged on an old facebook grabbed some shots of sunni being wastedView attachment 2499446View attachment 2499447View attachment 2499448View attachment 2499449View attachment 2499450View attachment 2499451 i was going to edit out the last photo of my ex boyfriend but then i realized since he was such an asshole to me and stole my fucking dog ill let you guys rip on him


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> here guys i logged on an old facebook grabbed some shots of sunni being wastedView attachment 2499446View attachment 2499447View attachment 2499448View attachment 2499449View attachment 2499450View attachment 2499451 i was going to edit out the last photo of my ex boyfriend but then i realized since he was such an asshole to me and stole my fucking dog ill let you guys rip on him


damn!! you go girl!! you are fuckin' hot!! wow.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I seent um! I am talking new material...giggles what you got?


I just posted one like 2 days ago


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

View attachment 2499462View attachment 2499463View attachment 2499464View attachment 2499465View attachment 2499466View attachment 2499467 i have about like 100 new photos for you guys


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> here guys i logged on an old facebook grabbed some shots of sunni being wastedView attachment 2499446View attachment 2499447View attachment 2499448View attachment 2499449View attachment 2499450View attachment 2499451 i was going to edit out the last photo of my ex boyfriend but then i realized since he was such an asshole to me and stole my fucking dog ill let you guys rip on him


Is the guy on the end related to you because you look to have far superior genetics. Priceless......lol look at that chiiiiiin bahahahaaa. Your dressed to kill girl, he looks like he should be working at a shoe store! Rotfl


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2499462View attachment 2499463View attachment 2499464View attachment 2499465View attachment 2499466View attachment 2499467 i have about like 100 new photos for you guys


I'm going to have a lot of catching up to do tomorrow morning lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2499462View attachment 2499463View attachment 2499464View attachment 2499465View attachment 2499466View attachment 2499467 i have about like 100 new photos for you guys


Can somebody post the benny benasi cinema video, I cant wait for all these pics. Your sooo pretty sunni


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Is the guy on the end related to you because you look to have far superior genetics. Priceless......lol look at that chiiiiiin bahahahaaa. Your dressed to kill girl, he looks like he should be working at a shoe store! Rotfl


those are just party photos like bar scene when i was 19/20 , i dont dress like that regularly BHAHA


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> those are just party photos like bar scene when i was 19/20 , i dont dress like that regularly BHAHA


Whatev, you clean up pretty nice


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

View attachment 2499481View attachment 2499483 last two for the night


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

Here chewie just for you


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> here guys i logged on an old facebook grabbed some shots of sunni being wastedView attachment 2499451 i was going to edit out the last photo of my ex boyfriend but then i realized since he was such an asshole to me and stole my fucking dog ill let you guys rip on him


the guy looks like he is trying to squeeze you to death...I am guessing you already felt a bit barf at this point with him (even though you maybe didn't realise it - body language says a lot). Shame about the doggie.

Here's me at the Cup. Talking shite.
[youtube]PT_fkqPel2Y[/youtube]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 28, 2013)

as far as i will go


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

DST said:


> the guy looks like he is trying to squeeze you to death...I am guessing you already felt a bit barf at this point with him (even though you maybe didn't realise it - body language says a lot). Shame about the doggie.
> 
> Here's me at the Cup. Talking shite.
> [youtube]PT_fkqPel2Y[/youtube]


yeah well generally when you get cheated on 19 times in your own home youre a little PISSED OFF.>.<


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah well generally when you get cheated on 19 times in your own home youre a little PISSED OFF.>.<


Jesus! 19 times?! I'm a dude and I would of cut his dick off well before 19 haha.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

19 times WTF? thats just disrespectful...10 maybe...lol... I woulda had someone lump him up.... That must have been a good chin ride!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 2499485as far as i will go


 Where are you? Hazey grapes is a dipstick


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

DST said:


> the guy looks like he is trying to squeeze you to death...I am guessing you already felt a bit barf at this point with him (even though you maybe didn't realise it - body language says a lot). Shame about the doggie.
> 
> Here's me at the Cup. Talking shite.
> [youtube]PT_fkqPel2Y[/youtube]


hey DST. cool video. always wondered wht you look like hahaha. aloha from hawaii bru


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

oh heck just for the fun of it , first one was when i was 18,second was like 3 months agoView attachment 2499487View attachment 2499488


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

that's so....grrrrrrr, and in your house. some people need licensed to have a willy. I am suprised he's not burried in yer backgarden


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Where are you? Hazey grapes is a dipstick


Kansas andim in a hack berry tree  and yes hazey is a tool!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Picture number 2....in the bathroom, looks like your chopping up some lines!


giggles26 said:


> Here chewie just for you
> 
> View attachment 2499474View attachment 2499475View attachment 2499476View attachment 2499477View attachment 2499478View attachment 2499479View attachment 2499482View attachment 2499484


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah well generally when you get cheated on 19 times in your own home youre a little PISSED OFF.>.<


Hellraisers got some camo if you wanna get even  sneak attack


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Kansas andim in a hack berry tree  and yes hazey is a tool!


I didn't mean it literally..hahahaha your in camo....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Kansas andim in a hack berry tree  and yes hazey is a tool!


Kansas you say? That's my home state haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Kansas you say? That's my home state haha


Love the white tail there but not so much for living lol


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

hello mate. got rid of the grey, the wife was calling me fukkin Santa Claus, lol. I met this dude from Hawaii on Friday when I was out on the town. Guy was so hyped it was funny. I am sure he'd slipped a little ecky down his throat as he was going off big time, lol. Real friendly though and certainly liked to party



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey DST. cool video. always wondered wht you look like hahaha. aloha from hawaii bru


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Picture number 2....in the bathroom, looks like your chopping up some lines!


Don't worry bout what I'm dong lol.


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

DST said:


> that's so....grrrrrrr, and in your house. some people need licensed to have a willy. I am suprised he's not burried in yer backgarden


you can serenade me with your voice all day long


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

Good night guys!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

Somebody pm me as to how to get this to post as a youtube video pleeeeez.. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=chCe67quwV0
its got girls in sunglasses and guys with scruffy beards, perfect for tonights audience


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Somebody pm me as to how to get this to post as a youtube video pleeeeez.. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=chCe67quwV0


Take what's after the =and put it like this [youtube] chCe67quwV0[/youtube ]

Take out the spaces


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Take what's after the =and put it like this [youtube] chCe67quwV0[/youtube ]
> 
> Take out the spaces


This is not going to work.. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=
[youtube]chCe67quwV0[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

Some big heided cunt that was having a party....lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> This is not going to work.. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=
> [youtube]chCe67quwV0[/youtube]


Wow i did it


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

DST said:


> the guy looks like he is trying to squeeze you to death...I am guessing you already felt a bit barf at this point with him (even though you maybe didn't realise it - body language says a lot). Shame about the doggie.
> 
> Here's me at the Cup. Talking shite.
> [youtube]PT_fkqPel2Y[/youtube]


This videos fekin rad bro, to bad about the new laws, someday we wont have to hide our higher class social enjoyment. Legalize it


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

It's strange as the laws haven't changed, just the political feeling. However now that the weed pass has basically been bombed out by all the City mayors, it's back to normal. I am guessing they will never relax the Cup again to allow us to take a decent stash in with us though. That is pretty shit to be honest. In 2011 I lost a few zips to the police when they busted the place....buggers.


Ninjabowler said:


> This videos fekin rad bro, to bad about the new laws, someday we wont have to hide our higher class social enjoyment. Legalize it


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

DST said:


> It's strange as the laws haven't changed, just the political feeling. However now that the weed pass has basically been bombed out by all the City mayors, it's back to normal. I am guessing they will never relax the Cup again to allow us to take a decent stash in with us though. That is pretty shit to be honest. In 2011 I lost a few zips to the police when they busted the place....buggers.


Keep on fightin the good fight over there, its getting closer i hope


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> hereshegrows november


But my birthday is later this month.. So don't I get first call on her for january?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> here guys i logged on an old facebook grabbed some shots of sunni being wastedView attachment 2499446View attachment 2499447View attachment 2499448View attachment 2499449View attachment 2499450View attachment 2499451 i was going to edit out the last photo of my ex boyfriend but then i realized since he was such an asshole to me and stole my fucking dog ill let you guys rip on him


Want a drink?


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2013)

................


----------



## gioua (Jan 28, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> But my birthday is later this month.. So don't I get first call on her for january?



I think her camera is broken.. I just so happen to have a few around the house if she does need another one taken..


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 28, 2013)

View attachment 2499711


gioua said:


> I think her camera is broken.. I just so happen to have a few around the house if she does need another one taken..


I"m actually a total witch and cameras usually break after taking my photo...this is an old picture, most don't survive. lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 28, 2013)

View attachment 2499714I'm a wee bit of a Devil too


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2499462View attachment 2499463View attachment 2499464View attachment 2499465View attachment 2499466View attachment 2499467 i have about like 100 new photos for you guys


Wow. Gorgeous.


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 28, 2013)

View attachment 2499739oh...I found an innocent me


----------



## oldesthippy (Jan 28, 2013)

just an old man lol


----------



## gioua (Jan 28, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2499711
> I"m actually a total witch and cameras usually break after taking my photo...this is an old picture, most don't survive. lol


All my cameras are in top notch shape.. and if that fails I have eidetic memory and can post a wonderful visual description.

just saying.....


----------



## see4 (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2499487View attachment 2499488


i like sunni.


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 28, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Wow. Gorgeous.



Wow, Sunni sure is a beauti


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 28, 2013)

oldesthippy said:


> View attachment 2499740just an old man lol


You look finely aged to me my good fellow. A lot of guys would be envious of all that hair


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 28, 2013)

oldesthippy said:


> View attachment 2499740just an old man lol


You look like one happy guy. Cool beard


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Wow, Sunni sure is a beauti


All you ladies are beauties, and your on RIU which takes it to the next level, i think girls that garden are HOT


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 28, 2013)

Hereshegrows is beautiful. I never post like this but damn she is pretty.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> Hereshegrows is beautiful. I never post like this but damn she is pretty.





Id click like on this post *twice* if I could *wink*


----------



## TheKushguy420 (Jan 28, 2013)

The wife and I


----------



## TheKushguy420 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hell here is one of the whole famdamly


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> instagram doesn't make people hot by the way  edit and yes before you get your panties in a knot i was joking ...razzing ya,...pulling your leg


Instagram and the correct angles can make a ten a two, but not the other way around


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 28, 2013)

Me and the Mrs.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Here chewie just for you
> 
> View attachment 2499474View attachment 2499475View attachment 2499476View attachment 2499477View attachment 2499478View attachment 2499479View attachment 2499482View attachment 2499484


you look less like donald in these pics... LOL!


----------



## retrofuzz (Jan 28, 2013)

my boy the skinhead (oldschool uk skins that is;D)


----------



## retrofuzz (Jan 28, 2013)

amsterdam stag weekend.wankered!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever called out "I know you!!!!" on this thread?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

TheKushguy420 said:


> View attachment 2499811The wife and I


you look just like my cousin bro!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 28, 2013)

TheKushguy420 said:


> Hell here is one of the whole famdamly View attachment 2499816


awww, so cute


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2013)

this is such a cool thread when it's on track, almost everyone looks like people i would and do hang out with.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> this is such a cool thread when it's on track, almost everyone looks like people i would and do hang out with.


Almost everyone


----------



## Robfather (Jan 28, 2013)

Well I'm pretty much a noob around these parts but in case anyone is curious....



The last pic is what us Canucks call a 'wedding social' Pretty much a fundraiser to raise money for weddings. Really just an excuse to get drunk as fuck!!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

Robfather said:


> Well I'm pretty much a noob around these parts but in case anyone is curious....
> 
> View attachment 2500057View attachment 2500058View attachment 2500059View attachment 2500060
> 
> The last pic is what us Canucks call a 'wedding social' Pretty much a fundraiser to raise money for weddings. Really just an excuse to get drunk as fuck!!!


wedding social? when was the last time you called it that? the 1600's? its a stag n doe


----------



## Robfather (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> wedding social? when was the last time you called it that? the 1600's? its a stag n doe


Canada yo, lol! Only a couple provinces do it but I guess it's the same thing?! A way for friends and family to give the new couple a boost I guess?


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

View attachment 2500082View attachment 2500083View attachment 2500084


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

Robfather said:


> Canada yo, lol! Only a couple provinces do it but I guess it's the same thing?! A way for friends and family to give the new couple a boost I guess?


i am from canada.........


----------



## Robfather (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> i am from canada.........


Pretty sure we call them Socials in Manitoba lol. I believe Ontario calls it the 'Stag and Doe'. Nice to see a fellow Canuck though 

Edit: http://www.socialsguide.com/whatisasocial.php


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

View attachment 2500133me as of right now on my way to work ttyl!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 28, 2013)

Cleavage shot FTW...


----------



## slowbus (Jan 28, 2013)

Robfather said:


> Well I'm pretty much a noob around these parts but in case anyone is curious....
> 
> View attachment 2500057View attachment 2500058View attachment 2500059View attachment 2500060
> 
> ...





you are dating "up" for sure


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> you look less like donald in these pics... LOL!


Not sure if that's a good or bad thing haha


----------



## Robfather (Jan 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> you are dating "up" for sure


Dating 'up'...?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well since this thread is finally staying on track I thought I'd keep it going


----------



## retrofuzz (Jan 28, 2013)

unhappy days


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2500189


Looks like there is ants on the beach


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2499711
> I"m actually a total witch and cameras usually break after taking my photo...this is an old picture, most don't survive. lol


stuck on you.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well since this thread is finally staying on track I thought I'd keep it going
> 
> View attachment 2500176


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuckit idc im on the left


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm so jelly of you living in florida.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


Nah bro not until it gets warmer and I'm doing my outside plot 

Gotta stay warm. I'm like a warm fuzzy teddy bear


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't use those disposables anyway, they freaking finshaggy, i mean suck.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2500133me as of right now on my way to work ttyl!


When you have a chance can you take a better shot of your necklace? It looks cute as shit but the angle is bad for a decent view.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> When you have a chance can you take a better shot of your necklace? It looks cute as shit but the angle is bad for a decent view.


Necklace ? .


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Necklace ? .


Well, if you had any doubt that I was gay before.......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

fuckit this ones for da docs sister..... and not dA FEDS... i love that sucia aka docs sister...


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Well, if you had any doubt that I was gay before.......


I thought that tattoo of your back piece in that other thread was the tell! lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks like you've lost a little weight express.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I thought that tattoo of your back piece in that other thread was the tell! lol


Sooooo not me.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> fuckit this ones for da docs sister..... and not dA FEDS... i love that sucia aka docs sister...




you look like this guy brian i know...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Well, if you had any doubt that I was gay before.......


hahahahahahahha ima leave that one alone...


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahahha ima leave that one alone...


You can have me for a sawbuck and a grape Nehi.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> You can have for a sawbuck and a grape Nehi.


ur people scare me bro... ill go into the most gang and drug infested hoods in chicago... but i wont dare venture into boys town district


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ur people scare me bro... ill go into the most gang and drug infested hoods in chicago... but i wont dare venture into boys town district


We don't bite.... to maim.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks like theexpress is afraid of his true inner feelings.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> We don't bite.... to maim.



sorry charlie...


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Looks like you've lost a little weight express.


must be all the cocaine and prostitutes.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> must be all the cocaine and prostitutes.



loloololol... i dont pay for pussy..... or water.....


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> loloololol... i dont pay for pussy..... or water.....


lol you know what i mean


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Looks like you've lost a little weight express.


im down to 220.... lookin decent.... im trying to get downto 205-210 rock solid... gonna have to pick up them weights again


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> lol you know what i mean


lol i thik i do... how much for an hour of ur time baby girl??? lo good to see u back ma


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol i thik i do... how much for an hour of ur time baby girl??? lo good to see u back ma


Lol Miss me? My sons been in the hospital since the 4th from this stupid flu


----------



## greenswag (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im down to 220.... lookin decent.... im trying to get downto 205-210 rock solid... gonna have to pick up them weights again


more cardio, pick up the weights and you'll probably gain weight. Muscle weighs more than fat, but if you burn fat while working with the weights and gain muscle it won't matter if the number doesn't move or go up even because you'll still look/feel better.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Lol Miss me? My sons been in the hospital since the 4th from this stupid flu


awwwwww im soo sorry to hear that..... and yea i missed u


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> more cardio, pick up the weights and you'll probably gain weight. Muscle weighs more than fat, but if you burn fat while working with the weights and gain muscle it won't matter if the number doesn't move or go up even because you'll still look/feel better.


yeah cardeo for sure... i usually do 50/50 weight trainning and cardeo..... if i do str8 weight trainning ill 250 swolle in no time... im not trying to be all bulky like that.. more cutt up and agile...


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> awwwwww im soo sorry to hear that..... and yea i missed u


I've been on and off mostly just lurking the threads. He gets out on wed. and ill be back.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I've been on and off mostly just lurking the threads. He gets out on wed. and ill be back.


sup with some pictures my lovely?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> fuckit this ones for da docs sister..... and not dA FEDS... i love that sucia aka docs sister...


Ahahahaha! What's up big pimpin'


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> sup with some pictures my lovely?


they're on my actual computer im on my laptop at the hospital lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ahahahaha! What's up big pimpin'


shit my dude... i cant callit.... whaddup doe?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> they're on my actual computer im on my laptop at the hospital lol



awwwwwwwww shucks.......


----------



## SurfdOut (Jan 28, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> View attachment 2500346 .


Ahh memories of growing up fishing in Florida.....


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

juchilldoe


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> loloololol... i dont pay for pussy..... or water.....


So you have no running water??? You don't flush your toilet???


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

SurfdOut said:


> Ahh memories of growing up fishing in Florida.....


yessir you already know


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> So you have no running water??? You don't flush your toilet???


naw.... i collect all my waste in 5 gallon buckets and go by ur crib and throw it over your fence...


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> naw.... i collect all my waste in 5 gallon buckets and go by ur crib and throw it over your fence...


in alaska they call them honey pots lol lol lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> naw.... i collect all my waste in 5 gallon buckets and go by ur crib and throw it over your fence...


And i thought it was just my dogs....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> in alaska they call them honey pots lol lol lol


lmao... i callem shit buckets.... if hommie ges outside and looks on his driveway... he gonna tell i been eating corn lately... hahahahahahaha


----------



## StephanieAk (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lmao... i callem shit buckets.... if hommie ges outside and looks on his driveway... he gonna tell i been eating corn lately... hahahahahahaha


That is gross.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> That is gross.


yeah i know but fuckit it aint my driveway


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> That is gross.


It's okay... theexpress doesnt like me.... im in my garage blowing glass and can see my driveway, no corn...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> It's okay... theexpress doesnt like me.... im in my garage blowing glass and can see my driveway, no corn...


just cuzz i throw my fecies over ur fence dont mean i dont like u... thats how we say hello in chicago :]


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> just cuzz i throw my fecies over ur fence dont mean i dont like u... thats how we say hello in chicago :]


Maybe I should try that here.... I need to be more friendly with one of my neighbors.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Maybe I should try that here.... I need to be more friendly with one of my neighbors.....


just make sure u get it on there driveway were they can see it easier.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

here is an old pic of me partying with one of my exes familiy... i dont recall how many new years ago this was but i do recall i put almost 9 grams up my nose that night... and god knows how much booze...


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool hoodie express, for being a vile poison pushing dog fighting dude you got good taste in football gear.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> cool hoodie express, for being a vile poison pushing dog fighting dude you got good taste in football gear.


da [email protected]!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

I usually shoot the dogs with a bow and arrow that come into my yard and shit.

The last mother fukn neighbor I had, I got tired of it, so I set a trap, caught the fuckers dog, spray painted his entire dog rattle can safety orange. 

Ain't seen the dog since.

I also took a chainsaw to a tree in my yard and dropped it on the neighbors fence. Since it was 5 feet over on my property line.

My favorite would be loading up my burn barrel with wet foliage when the wind is right, and smoking out a certain neighbor. He tried calling the fire dept on me but.... My barrel was 24" off the ground and within "code"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> shit my dude... i cant callit.... whaddup doe?


My sister said you're cute. 

Ahahahaha!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I usually shoot the dogs with a bow and arrow that come into my yard and shit.
> 
> The last mother fukn neighbor I had, I got tired of it, so I set a trap, caught the fucker, spray painted his entire dog rattle can safety orange.
> 
> Ain't seen the dog since.


Not like that. Express fights dogs for 5k, says he fought his dog 3 times and regularly attends these hideous events.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Not like that. Express fights dogs for 5k, says he fought his dog 3 times and regularly attends these hideous events.


I'd attend an event just to spray paint those ones too.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'd attend an event just to spray paint those ones too.


well with your propesity to beat on those weaker than you it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

Could you guys stfu up already about the dogs


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> well with your propesity to beat on those weaker than you it doesn't surprise me.


I haven't forgotten that there is always a tougher bull out there.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

yall give me soo much shit about the powdery substances i put up my nose.... but here is my real addiction... cologne... i love to smell nice more then most... not pictured here is some versache colonge i left at my dudes crib last time we tore da clubs up.... but here u have gucci, dolce and gabbana, curve, mark ekko, and tommy hillfigure... only da best for da best...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

forgot to ad calvin klien...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

CK has some good stuff.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Could you guys stfu up already about the dogs


yeah really... fucking bleeding heart liberals.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yall give me soo much shit about the powdery substances i put up my nose.... but here is my real addiction... cologne... i love to smell nice more then most... not pictured here is some versache colonge i left at my dudes crib last time we tore da clubs up.... but here u have gucci, dolce and gabbana, curve, mark ekko, and tommy hillfigure... only da best for da best...


You're missing drakkar my dude


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You're missing drakkar my dude


Missing more than drakkar...
[video=youtube;zLq2-uZd5LY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLq2-uZd5LY[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You're missing drakkar my dude


that shit smells nasty..... im gonna cop some armani aqua di gio next time im at da mall...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a bottle u can have dude. I like the CK stuff more personally.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> that shit smells nasty..... im gonna cop some armani aqua di gio next time im at da mall...


by cop you mean boost right? lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Missing more than drakkar...
> [video=youtube;zLq2-uZd5LY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLq2-uZd5LY[/video]


h
ahahahahahahahaha fuck yeah thats wassup


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Lol Miss me? My sons been in the hospital since the 4th from this stupid flu


Wow, since the 4th ?
I hope he's on the mend now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> that shit smells nasty..... im gonna cop some armani aqua di gio next time im at da mall...


Lol that shit smells good. And I rarely use cologne. But that doesn't mean I don't have a collection


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> by cop you mean boost right? lol


i dont steal... i KILL.... da fuck i look like getting caught stealing from a fancy store... i aint coolio nigga lmao... i pay in cash all the time... and when i pull out that fat knot i might get the cashiers number just on general principle that ima ballin ass pimp


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Lol that shit smells good. And I rarely use cologne. But that doesn't mean I don't have a collection


man that shit smells muskier then goat nutts in july G..... besides we all know u a coco butter kinda cat lol... walkin around smelling like cheap pina coladas and dirty beach.... sniff sniff sniff and something else too.... wtf is that salmon? hahahaha


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i dont steal... i KILL.... da fuck i look like getting caught stealing from a fancy store... i aint coolio nigga lmao... i pay in cash all the time... and when i pull out that fat knot i might get the cashiers number just on general principle that ima ballin ass pimp


You and I are gonna have to kick it lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

expressdizzel would be your guys celebrity goin out name.
not gay goin out, but hittin the club is what I meant.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Lol that shit smells good. And I rarely use cologne. But that doesn't mean I don't have a collection


I get more compliments about my old spice pure sport deodorant than any of my friends wearing cologne! Be standing there and a girl will ask who smells so good, buddy says Oh I'm wearing Hilfiger or some shit, she says no not that smells me and says yep thats it what kind do you wear? I just wear deodorant... Women like a man that smells like a man!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I get more compliments about my old spice pure sport deodorant than any of my friends wearing cologne! Be standing there and a girl will ask who smells so good, buddy says Oh I'm wearing Hilfiger or some shit, she says no not that smells me and says yep thats it what kind do you wear? I just wear deodorant... Women like a man that smells like a man!


I just say that musk. ball musk. and they go crazy. it works 60% of the time everytime, just like sex panther.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> man that shit smells muskier then goat nutts in july G..... besides we all know u a coco butter kinda cat lol... walkin around smelling like cheap pina coladas and dirty beach.... sniff sniff sniff and something else too.... wtf is that salmon? hahahaha


Check you out later bro. I gotta get a tattoo done right now. Catch up to you later.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> expressdizzel would be your guys celebrity goin out name.


Gonna be expressin' some fat blunts.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> expressdizzel would be your guys celebrity goin out name.
> not gay goin out, but hittin the club is what I meant.


i prefer "mista make it happen" but i go by man aliases.. these week im callin myself "da connect"


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

express you bet/have dog fights?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Gonna be expressin' some fat blunts.


i dont smoke blunts much these days but etter beleave if i do im stuffing a 1/4 onion in a garcia vega


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

I guess I'm rainman, Uncle Buck, AND krondizzel this week.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

Well.. tough man, I'll be smoking tough. I'll double fist blunts. Straight up.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Check you out later bro. I gotta get a tattoo done right now. Catch up to you later.


?
finally getting that butterfly tramp stam huh? ill see u around my dude.... [youtube]mBzioBxh9Xg[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Well.. tough man, I'll be smoking tough. I'll double fist blunts. Straight up.


i dont even gutt tem anymore.. i just hollow em out, and stuff em with a pencil to da brim


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i dont even gutt tem anymore.. i just hollow em out, and stuff em with a pencil to da brim


Works way better. Much easier.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

yo express you be fighting dogs?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Check you out later bro. I gotta get a tattoo done right now. Catch up to you later.


pics when your done or it didn't happen... jk.


----------



## NnthStTrls (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> expressdizzel would be your guys celebrity goin out name.
> not gay goin out, but hittin the club is what I meant.




I thought maybe DEPRESSEL.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Works way better. Much easier.



i used to go to school with a pack of black n milds hollowed out and filled up with at da time "dro" by secound period i was outside with my goonz blowing smoke to the sky... prolly why i never graduated... that and all the gang fights i started and ended...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

NnthStTrls said:


> I thought maybe DEPRESSEL.


Might want to work on your witty comebacks. ^was this supposed to be funny?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i used to go to school with a pack of black n milds hollowed out and filled up with at da time "dro" by secound period i was outside with my goonz blowing smoke to the sky... prolly why i never graduated... that and all the gang fights i started and ended...


I tested out 2 years early.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Might want to work on your witty comebacks. ^was this supposed to be funny?


he is just dirtying up my good name much like the chicago police department has...... tell dude buy something or leave!!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

Some people try to hard to be trolls.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Some people try to hard to be trolls.


an

and to others it comes naturally and they do it with style and everyone loves it...


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dont sound like a good name. Fighting dogs and fucking around with gangs. You sound like scum.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

Too many sissified nancies on this site.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> Dont sound like a good name. Fighting dogs and fucking around with gangs. You sound like scum.


i am scum..... pray we never meet in a dark chicago alley ..... atleast im classy scum....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> Dont sound like a good name. Fighting dogs and fucking around with gangs. You sound like scum.


There's worse stuff out there than that.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> Why cause you will have a gun? One on One I would destroy your ginni looking bitch ass.


Always a tough guy in the crowd.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

atleast im honest.. almost to a fault... i speak my mind no matter how unpopular it is... i go against the grain... ima leader not a follower, im loyal till death.... and ima str8 up go getter.... everything i have now came from da dirt... shit i came from da dirt.... ima stand up guy period..... but im also brutal and stupid... if u say something i dont like ill beat brains outta ur skull infront of the police.... i dont give a fuck like that.. because i got bond money, and niggas who will put a sawed off guage to ur gutt and make sure u dont go to court and point ur finger at me...


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

you damn right, this punk talking about fighting dogs and talking about how he finahied gang fights like hes tough. Makes me mad.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> you damn right, this punk talking about fighting dogs and talking about how he finahied gang fights like hes tough. Makes me mad.


Let it go dude.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2013)

Difference of opinion.
Please don't get this thread closed.
Take it to PM.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Difference of opinion.
> Please don't get this thread closed.
> Take it to PM.


No kidding, I'm already in hot water skating on thin ice. I don't need anymore issues.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

You guys are all crybabies! I like Burberry Touch when i wear Cologne..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Difference of opinion.
> Please don't get this thread closed.
> Take it to PM.


lol he aint moving anything.. ima just sit here wear a diffrent brand of top shelf colonge for everyday of the week and find confidence in the fact i am betetr then dude... in every way


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

Back to the topic post a pic of your self...

I'm down to fight... I have free use of a cage...


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

You think you're better than me. why? lets see why youre better than me.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

Free cage time? I'm there dude. That looks like a sick ass cage too. Not the cheapy crap I'm used to.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, don't get it closed. This thread is too funny


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Back to the topic post a pic of your self...
> View attachment 2500486View attachment 2500487View attachment 2500488View attachment 2500489
> I'm down to fight... I have free use of a cage...


ur outta my weighclass.... what u weigh like 170?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> You think you're better than me. why? lets see why youre better than me.


Seriously, you should take it to PM. Watch what you say there too because I've gotten my ass in trouble for what I said in PM as well.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ur outta my weighclass.... what u weigh like 170?


He looks like a 55.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Free cage time? I'm there dude. That looks like a sick ass cage too. Not the cheapy crap I'm used to.


At the gracie gym with the diaz brothers (check the last pic)...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah, don't get it closed. This thread is too funny


yeah untill i leave.... then it will go back to being has boring has british porn...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ur outta my weighclass.... what u weigh like 170?


6'4 170. good guess!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm jealous. I'd love to train with the Diaz crew.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ur outta my weighclass.... what u weigh like 170?


they dont have weight classes with guns.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

6'4 170? Jabbin' from miles away lol!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm jealous. I'd love to train with the Diaz crew.


I'm not that tough but always down to fight!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> they dont have weight classes with guns.


Yes they do, my 454 weighs way more than my 45.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I'm not that tough but always down to fight!


u wouldnt like how i fight..... bricks bottles and chains are all on da menu...... lol


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

haha i meant fighting with guns. Thats what ol' meatball is used too.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> haha i meant fighting with guns. Thats what ol' meatball is used too.


d

ude u have no idea what im used to... nor what i have seen, and done in my short life.... keep ur shit to urself before i track ur ip..... that is all ima say to u....


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> d
> 
> ude u have no idea what im used to... nor what i have seen, and done in my short life.... keep ur shit to urself before i track ur ip..... that is all ima say to u....


I tried to get you to "track MY ip" and you turned me down. Fickle bitch. LOL


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

Try holding steel in my "hood"


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u wouldnt like how i fight..... bricks bottles and chains are all on da menu...... lol


Whats happens when you dont have any of those around? Unless you're talking about bringing that shit to a fight. Then you have the possiblity of going to prison for a while, you just may kill someone with a brick or a bottle.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I tried to get you to "track MY ip" and you turned me down. Fickle bitch. LOL


find
comfort that ur da only dude on this site i am legitimently scared of.......


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

track me, see what ends up happening to you.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> Whats happens when you dont have any of those around? Unless you're talking about bringing that shit to a fight. Then you have the possiblity of going to prison for a while, you just may kill someone with a brick or a bottle.


You use the brick to break the persons hands.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I tried to get you to "track MY ip" and you turned me down. Fickle bitch. LOL


You kinda sweet on him aren't you Carne?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

Heavyweight class.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> find
> comfort that ur da only dude on this site i am legitimently scared of.......


I wouldn't hurt a fly let alone a straight guy. Ya'll are so fragile.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I tried to get you to "track MY ip" and you turned me down. Fickle bitch. LOL


He already said he was afraid of you.... LOL....


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You kinda sweet on him aren't you Carne?


I just like to give him shit every now and then. He takes it well. Secure men are like that.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> He takes it well.


Atleast you hope he does....


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I just like to give him shit every now and then. He takes it well. Secure men are like that.


This is true. Some people see it as trolling but I call it everyday life. Gotta give people a hard time ya know otherwise life is too serious.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Picture of your ego thread!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Picture of your ego thread!


never claimed i didnt have an ego...... its obvious i do.... its part of me.... part of who i am


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> When you have a chance can you take a better shot of your necklace? It looks cute as shit but the angle is bad for a decent view.


its this one here View attachment 2500599




theexpress said:


> yall give me soo much shit about the powdery substances i put up my nose.... but here is my real addiction...* cologne*... i love to smell nice more then most... not pictured here is some versache colonge i left at my dudes crib last time we tore da clubs up.... but here u have gucci, dolce and gabbana, curve, mark ekko, and tommy hillfigure... only da best for da best...


out of all the words you misspell here all the time, you can spell that one right? why couldn't you have wrote colon...like all other dumb asses SO now I know for sure you can actually spell but choose to spell like you're a fucking idiot why do you allow yourself to act stupid?? come over to the salon might as well bleach your hair and call you barbie




bde0001 said:


> You think you're better than me. why? lets see why youre better than me.


dont even bother fighting with express, he's got nothing better to do then fight it out on the internet I almost positive 90% of what he says is a lie.
He's probably getting yelled at by his mom to clean his room and help his grandmother with dinner



Krondizzel said:


> This is true. Some people see it as trolling but I call it everyday life. Gotta give people a hard time ya know otherwise life is too serious.


you say that you sure can dish it out but you can't take it back before you get all in a huff n puff


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Looks like there is ants on the beach


that was one of the many weddings that occur on this stretch of fla sand. there was one the day before in the same spot. about 8 of us swam out directly behind them during the ceremony. immortalized fools in a strangers wedding video


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> its this one here View attachment 2500599


It's a Kraken!


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> It's a Kraken!


its unbelievably cute, i have honestly the cutest fashion jewelry, from necklaces, to hair , to rings, ect ect everyone ALWAYS compliments me on my accessories, shoes,handbags, fashion glasses, ect ect I spend way to much money on that stuff


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

............................................


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

View attachment 2500619 <3


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2500619 <3


u look even sexier with glasses.... like a naughty librarian... or some shit..


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

Shes just fabulous.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> you say that you sure can dish it out but you can't take it back before you get all in a huff n puff


Sunni, it's not that. It's nancies hitting the report button that make me have to behave.

People crying about trolling and PM's... So.. I have to behave.

Sunni, your trolling can stop anytime. I don't appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> its this one here View attachment 2500599
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn this broad tried to heat on me man... lol... theres two words i can spell right .... cologne.... and cocaine....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

its all a lie.... all the drugs... all the money.... all the plants... all the females..... lmmfao.......................................


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

growman3666 said:


> Shes just fabulous.


awww hell yeah i can put her on the stroll on cicero ave. on the west side.... and i can tax her ass for months... i dont even gotta grow no more


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

f.t.r. i like sunni..... not only is she hot like da docs crack pipe after he cops a 50 peace... but she is a sweetheart....


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u look even sexier with glasses.... like a naughty librarian... or some shit..


was thinkin the samething...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> f.t.r. i like sunni..... not only is she hot like da docs crack pipe after he cops a 50 peace... but she is a sweetheart....


I think she's alright. She literally despises me though.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well I'm glad that I just read the last 15 pages to find out that this thread has gone to shit again. ffs. 

I'm going to rename this thread to Who's got the bigger ego.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well I'm glad that I just read the last 15 pages to find out that this thread has gone to shit again. ffs.
> 
> I'm going to rename this thread to Who's got the bigger ego.


IKR. I'm just sitting over here packing bong loads, reading away. Can't really say much since I'm in hot water 'round here.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well I'm glad that I just read the last 15 pages to find out that this thread has gone to shit again. ffs.
> 
> I'm going to rename this thread to Who's got the bigger ego.


shut up noob..... da regulars is talkin.....


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Sunni, it's not that. It's nancies hitting the report button that make me have to behave.
> 
> People crying about trolling and PM's... So.. I have to behave.
> 
> Sunni, your trolling can stop anytime. I don't appreciate it. Thanks.


I was not trolling, I don't appreciate the way you've been to me for the last 2 months now, and never even apologized when you were in the wrong the entire time.
You say you're allowed to give people a hard time, but when someone does it to you..oh no that's not acceptable. 
There's a HUGE difference between trolling and speaking your mind to someone, I speak my mind to you I do not troll you.
It's clear to me you do not know the definition of trolling so I will copy and paste it for you




The art of deliberately, cleverly, and secretly pissing people off, usually via the internet using dialogue. Trolling does not mean just making rude remarks: Shouting swear words at someone doesn't count as trolling; it's just flaming, and isn't funny. Spam isn't trolling either; it pisses people off, but it's lame.

The most essential part of trolling is convincing your victim that either a) truly believe in what you are saying, no matter how outrageous, or b) give your victim malicious instructions, under the guise of help. 
Trolling requires deceiving any trolling that doesn't involve deceiving someone isn't trolling at all; it's just stupid. As such, your victim must not know that you are trolling; if he does, you are an unsuccessful troll.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I think she's alright. She literally despises me though.



ohhh i get it... u must be blind huh....


----------



## greenswag (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well I'm glad that I just read the last 15 pages to find out that this thread has gone to shit again. ffs.
> 
> I'm going to rename this thread to Who's got the bigger ego.


what's first prize?


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ohhh i get it... u must be blind huh....


Hey now I think shes a real cutie


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> what's first prize?


a trip to whats left of the henry horner projects and a voucher thats good for a nickle bag of heron


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> a trip to whats left of the henry horner projects and a voucher thats good for a nickle bag of heron


Heron? You slinging birds now?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> shut up noob..... da regulars is talkin.....


I've been more of a regular here then you so you shut up noob!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> what's first prize?


A spot on my 400 acre plot with natural spring this summer


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Heron? You slinging birds now?


you keep fuckin with me ima make sure that nickle bag is nothing but str8 dormin, and a lil china white :]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> you keep fuckin with me ima make sure that nickle bag is nothing but str8 dormin, and a lil china white :]


can you type in a larger font it's hard for me to see from under your skin....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

Here we go lets get the mood right 



that's right be jealous lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I think she's alright. She literally despises me though.


sunni would probably say despises is a strong word lol.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> can you type in a larger font it's hard for me to see from under your skin....


loooooooooooooooooooooool........


----------



## greenswag (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> a trip to whats left of the henry horner projects and a voucher thats good for a nickle bag of heron


to the wha? I was hopin we could all have a techno viking party!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Here we go lets get the mood right
> 
> View attachment 2500646
> 
> that's right be jealous lol


damn bro.... i donno wtf substance u high on but i got a 100 on it right now... call up da connect.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

..............


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> to the wha? I was hopin we could all have a techno viking party! View attachment 2500647


lmaoooooooooooooooo. i just pisst myself jo..... ill talk to da vicelords and 4 corner husstlers and see if we can arange this....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> damn bro.... i donno wtf substance u high on but i got a 100 on it right now... call up da connect.


You couldn't handle what I'm on haha


----------



## greenswag (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> ..............View attachment 2500648


if only I could get through this damn screen  (I've been saving that one for if cn ever got into a heavy argument, but he's too well mannered and patient)


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

lovng that polar bear clip greenswag


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> if only I could get through this damn screen View attachment 2500650 (I've been saving that one for if cn ever got into a heavy argument, but he's too well mannered and patient)


LAWL i laugh that you think that


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> if only I could get through this damn screen View attachment 2500650 (I've been saving that one for if cn ever got into a heavy argument, but he's too well mannered and patient)


cns been MIA


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

Well then sunni.

I'm sorry for being an asshole to you.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> ..............View attachment 2500648


I'll take the 2nd from the right with the black hair.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You couldn't handle what I'm on haha


ive smoked pcp befoore..... a couple times dudes tricked me.. and the last few times i knew what it was... im not scared to run around da hood butt ass naked and fighting 15 cops... TRY ME.. lol


----------



## greenswag (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> LAWL i laugh that you think that


I don't I've ever seen him lose his cool on here, unless you're talking about their rumps lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'll take the 2nd from the right with the black hair.


ill take them all.. i lost mad weight and got hella stamina.... just keep feeding me lines...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

This thread is boring me....


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ive smoked pcp befoore..... a couple times dudes tricked me.. and the last few times i knew what it was... im not scared to run around da hood butt ass naked and fighting 15 cops... TRY ME.. lol


I used to sling cell phones in the hood, there was a hospital close by and a psyc patient escaped and was running the streets and alleys naked taunting the hospital staff and the cops when they showed up. Dude was crazy and fast, but not crazy fast, cops tackled his naked ass in the middle of the street. Shit was funny, thanks for reminding me of it.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

<<<<<not a scumbag junkie.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> View attachment 2500655<<<<<not a scumbag junkie.


i donno g... ur eyes tell a diffrent story.... smokin out da pookie much? how many 6'2 220 pound junkiesu know? from now on ur name is officially dick juice...


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nope. I don't do drugs...except for occasionally drinking beer and smoking pot at night.

Im gonna put my name on your face.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 28, 2013)

dammit!!! lol...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> Nope. I don't do drugs...except for occasionally drinking beer and smoking pot at night.


hahahahahahaha w/e... thats my boy shorty dick juice.... my man wild has hell.... check hommie out trying to shoplift a 12 pound lake trout and shit from stater brothers in his pants jo.... ohh ooooo here comes secuirty..... run dick juice run!!!!!! aww shit they takled hommie they got got dick juice hemmed up jo.... should i pay this cats bond?????


NAW FUCK THAT NIGGA DICKJUICE.... greazy ass motha fukka


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dude I have no idea what you just said. lmao


----------



## greenswag (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahaha w/e... thats my boy shorty dick juice.... my man wild has hell.... check hommie out trying to shoplift a 12 pound lake trout and shit from stater brothers in his pants jo.... ohh ooooo here comes secuirty..... run dick juice run!!!!!! aww shit they takled hommie they got got dick juice hemmed up jo.... should i pay this cats bond?????
> 
> 
> NAW FUCK THAT NIGGA DICKJUICE.... greazy ass motha fukka


what in the actual fuck, did I just read?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahahaha w/e... thats my boy shorty dick juice.... my man wild has hell.... check hommie out trying to shoplift a 12 pound lake trout and shit from stater brothers in his pants jo.... ohh ooooo here comes secuirty..... run dick juice run!!!!!! aww shit they takled hommie they got got dick juice hemmed up jo.... should i pay this cats bond?????
> 
> 
> NAW FUCK THAT NIGGA DICKJUICE.... greazy ass motha fukka


Hey noob follow the thread and post a pic! 

Quit making me have to pull out the chidecoder


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

greenswag said:


> what in the actual fuck, did I just read?


my bad i been drinking... i was trying to articulate {not sure if thats spelled right sorry sunni} that the dude dickjuice is bitchmade!!!!! that is all


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey noob follow the thread and post a pic!
> 
> Quit making me have to pull out the chidecoder


u understand what iw as tryna say right???? didnt u graduate head of ur class for ebonix?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u understand what iw as tryna say right???? didnt u graduate head of ur class for ebonix?


Haha I understand you chi but doesn't mean everyone else does


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I understand you chi but doesn't mean everyone else does


i speak in riddles......... a G a G/ a rock... a key// who gonna get there dope spot shut down if they dont cop off me?//


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i speak in riddles......... a G a G/ a rock... a key// who gonna get there dope spot shut down if they dont cop off me?//


That's no riddle, I'll take the key fuck the G


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i speak in riddles......... a G a G/ a rock... a key// who gonna get there dope spot shut down if they dont cop off me?//


So you guys going over 500 by years end or what? You got allota bodies to drop to catch up with the early 90's nearly 1000 in 365.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's no riddle, I'll take the key fuck the G


its a drought out here... i cant let her go for less then the 30k.... and i dont care how good and long ur lady finna blow my whistle for... 30ks.... u lucky im giving to u for this cheap outtatowner...


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 28, 2013)

dont get got>>>> havin less dope n mo sheetrock


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its a drought out here... i cant let her go for less then the 30k.... and i dont care how good and long ur lady finna blow my whistle for... 30ks.... u lucky im giving to u for this cheap outtatowner...


I'll give you 20  

If not I'll just go to the strip club in Dtown and hit up my mexi friend hahaha


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'll give you 20
> 
> If not I'll just go to the strip club in Dtown and hit up my mexi friend hahaha


nope u do that...... tell me how that b12 and manital taste from ur hommies birdy... i got that fish scale shit that fuck numbing ur face it wll numb ur fingers handlin it


have ur ass lookin like this.... 

hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nope u do that...... tell me how that b12 and manital taste from ur hommies birdy... i got that fish scale shit that fuck numbing ur face it wll numb ur fingers handlin it
> 
> 
> have ur ass lookin like this....
> ...


Me to lol me too, homie is part of the mexican mafia lol. 

I'll show you around when you get your ass out here haha.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Me to lol me too, homie is part of the mexican mafia lol.
> 
> I'll show you around when you get your ass out here haha.


its not likely im going out there..... cuzz ur whole fucking state raised its avg. rent like 50%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its not likely im going out there..... cuzz ur whole fucking state raised its avg. rent like 50%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You going back to the desert lol?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You going back to the desert lol?


most likely.........


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Sweet conversation!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Sweet conversation!


Here let me fix that for ya


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2013)

real cologne


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

i almost wanna just say fuckit and go waaaaaay down south in my state and just rent a crib on big land for less then a stack and get down but...... they will likely give a guy like me the max sentence so fuck that... why not be fully legal... ya know?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Your so clown shoes giggles!


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

View attachment 2500716View attachment 2500717View attachment 2500718 zomgg sunni is so hot we should get back to the reason of the thread


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Here let me fix that for ya
> 
> View attachment 2500719


Is your right ear pierced? I know what that meand


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

dangledo said:


> real cologne


ur gonna attract bears with that


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> most likely.........


Just buy a house fool, CO is the new green frontier


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Is your right ear pierced? I know what that meand


Nope it's left, webcam flips it lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2500716View attachment 2500717View attachment 2500718 zomgg sunni is so hot we should get back to the reason of the thread



yup most certainly the ego thread lol..., its good to see its not just me...... cute scarf.... its all classy and shit...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2500716View attachment 2500717View attachment 2500718 zomgg sunni is so hot we should get back to the reason of the thread


Keep um coming!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2500716View attachment 2500717View attachment 2500718 zomgg sunni is so hot we should get back to the reason of the thread


Yes you are right! but I got back to the reason before you hahah


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Just buy a house fool, CO is the new green frontier


well u see..... they want like 200k plus for what im looking for... and ya see... im short like.... uh...... 150k... liolololol but the good news is i just need one more outdoor season!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yup most certainly the ego thread lol..., its good to see its not just me...... cute scarf.... its all classy and shit...


you know what..i lost that fucking scarf...i have no idea where the fuck it is....fucking loved that scarf man, and i have no ego at all i was just trying to get everyone back on topic lol


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Just buy a house fool, CO is the new green frontier


Stop trying to usher people into Colorado...Everyone thinks they can come here and get rich... Its going to be harder to make money, simple business 101...supply and demand...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> you know what..i lost that fucking scarf...i have no idea where the fuck it is....fucking loved that scarf man, and i have no ego at all i was just trying to get everyone back on topic lol


I've tried sunni, I've posted 3 pics in the last hr and it keeps getting derailed


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> you know what..i lost that fucking scarf...i have no idea where the fuck it is....fucking loved that scarf man, and i have no ego at all i was just trying to get everyone back on topic lol


were u get it from ill buy u another for ur birthday....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Stop trying to usher people into Colorado...Everyone thinks they can come here and get rich... Its going to be harder to make money, simple business 101...supply and demand...


I'm not ushering anyone there and I never said to come and get rich. I'm just simply say come grow in peace. 

No reason to get all uptight chewie


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Stop trying to usher people into Colorado...Everyone thinks they can come here and get rich... Its going to be harder to make money, simple business 101...supply and demand...


the bottom line is the best grade of cannabiss will command the highest price anywere.... i aint scared.... i grow that motha fuckin ebola shit!!!!! shit will eat ur ass up kid....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm not ushering anyone there and I never said to come and get rich. I'm just simply say come grow in peace.
> 
> No reason to get all uptight chewie


Stay outta Colorado Lebowski...


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> were u get it from ill buy u another for ur birthday....


oh i have a plethora of scarfs just not one like that one..it was super cute i wore it everywhere now that i think about it, im almost positive it got taken when my house got broken into , they stole a lot of my clothing...and purses and shoes, cause it was all brand name shit,LOL oh well, im sure they love it /and or got good money for it


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Stay outta Colorado Lebowski...


Excuse me?!?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> the bottom line is the best grade of cannabiss will command the highest price anywere.... i aint scared.... i grow that motha fuckin ebola shit!!!!! shit will eat ur ass up kid....


No express i seen your product...we don't need any of that here...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Excuse me?!?


Obviously your not a golfer!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> No express i seen your product...we don't need any of that here...


looooooooooooooooooooooooooool ok....... and ive seen what yall call topshelf at your disp. no wonder every place got caps on eights at 40$ its garbo....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Obviously your not a golfer!


I am a golfer but the only Lebowski I know is The Big Lebowski haha.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> No express i seen your product...we don't need any of that here...


lol matter of fact dude iw ent threw some of ur shit and couldnt help notice ur growing waterd down seed versions of the clone only strains of the shit i be growing.... lololololol ok bro....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooooool ok....... and ive seen what yall call topshelf at your disp. no wonder every place got caps on eights at 40$ its garbo....


Just cause you don't know the spots...don't go classifieds on it...Also I am from Cali so I know how to pick out good herb and none ever came from yucca...promise


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol matter of fact dude iw ent threw some of ur shit and couldnt help notice ur growing waterd down seed versions of the clone only strains of the shit i be growing.... lololololol ok bro....


Show me your current garden?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Just cause you don't know the spots...don't go classifieds on it...Also I am from Cali so I know how to pick out good herb and none ever came from yucca...promise


has much shit has say iw as getting 2500 for y fucking outdoor in socal.. in orange county from da disp. under the lie that it was indoor and they were selling it for 70 bux a 1/4... and it was flying off the shelves...


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

bing bang boom

no longer can I assume any of what the above poster says is even close to credible.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Doubt it... Im from Huntington Beach and we know what good herb is.. just cause idiots may have bought it doesn't make it good.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Show me your current garden?[/QUOTE
> 
> i dont have one im not in a legal state..... im also in transition to moving very soon.... thats why i post stupid pix of all that money and myself.... because there is nothing the law can do to me..... dont hate on me just cuzz u cant get real deal clone onlies.... why cant u get ur hands on them ur from cali??? shit i aint even from cali.... im from da chi....


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ur gonna attract bears with that


only bears fans around here. if they get to rowdy, im a good shot.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

If i wanted them I would have them "homey" not hommie... Humbolt is very familiar to me ok...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Doubt it... Im from Huntington Beach and we know what good herb is.. just cause idiots may have bought it doesn't make it good.



ok...... so are you saying outdoor cant be good herb?????? let me let u in on a lil secreat ok........ when grow ur buds in a hotter much dryer enviorment were rain never touches the buds and they get full sunshine everyday with extra uv and co2 from the high elevation that shit comes out looking like indoor..... and the chinese people who owned that disp. in anaheim agreed


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Chinese ahaha there ya go


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

express is just talking shit. he talks shit about everything. I mean the amount of shit that spews outta his mouth never ceases to amaze me.

That cocaine is fucking with his already degenerative brain.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

I never said outdoor couldn't be good, I just said your outdoor isn't any good.


theexpress said:


> ok...... so are you saying outdoor cant be good herb?????? let me let u in on a lil secreat ok........ when grow ur buds in a hotter much dryer enviorment were rain never touches the buds and they get full sunshine everyday with extra uv and co2 from the high elevation that shit comes out looking like indoor..... and the chinese people who owned that disp. in anaheim agreed


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Chinese ahaha there ya go


there topshelf was actually topshelf... best ogs in all the o.c. they cut me good ass deals on multi units on the flip side do... i fuck with those chinease people... dont hate on them


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I never said outdoor couldn't be good, I just said your outdoor isn't any good.


really bitch???? have u tried it?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

So this is fun and all watching you guys bicker but let's change the subject.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> there topshelf was actually topshelf... best ogs in all the o.c. they cut me good ass deals on multi units on the flip side do... i fuck with those chinease people... dont hate on them


Nope..if you were in the O.C scene you would knoe that the good shit is on the street...dispensary gets some but the real herb is from local growers and humbolt..anaheim is hardly considered oc too bub... I am done now... Not hating just checking your facts..


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

Smell that? You smell that? Testosterone, son! Nothing else in the world smells like that. I love the smell of testosterone in the morning. Smells like victory.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Nope..if you were in the O.C scene you would knoe that the good shit is on the street...dispensary gets some but the real herb is from local growers and humbolt..anaheim is hardly considered oc too bub... I am done now... Not hating just checking your facts..



the good shit is ont he street???? cuzz we all know street dealers get lab tests done on there product, and examine it meticouloussly under micro scope???? and dont tell me about how disp owners are grabbing cheaper gear and selling it for more and middlemanning it to death cuzz i know that.. most are.... but there are places still paying 3500 for pounds of proper dank.....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Keep talking express....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

How bad is it that these 2 have been fighting this whole time that my pic went without even being noticed


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> keep talking express....


please nooooo!!!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> How bad is it that these 2 have been fighting this whole time that my pic went without even being noticed


Must be pretty bad.
Wanna talk about it?


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

woah guys cool it. seriously i aint shit talking here IM PUTTING MY FOOT DOWN


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Good talk!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Must be pretty bad.
> Wanna talk about it?


Pretty please


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> How bad is it that these 2 have been fighting this whole time that my pic went without even being noticed


i saw them thar lanterns in the background.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a feeling your a fake ass wanna be gangster..your a poser


theexpress said:


> how bout this dog.... why ur ass moved from cali to co if u grow raw ass meds? u wasnt making money in cali???? i was... and much more elsewere.... so you can suck my fat dick threw an extra wide glory hole bitch!!!!!!! fuck u and ur flake ass gear.... trying to say i cant grow da fire.... im not gonna put anyone on blast but there are a good 5 people who are regulars on this site who know better.... and with that im done with u.. ima get paid no matter were i go... its obvious ur not...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

dangledo said:


> i saw them thar lanterns in the background.


That's what I grow with


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> woah guys cool it. seriously i aint shit talking here IM PUTTING MY FOOT DOWN


It's a dainty but deadly foot. Better lower the keyboards slowly and back up. She's an accessory festooned assassin.


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> It's a dainty but deadly foot. Better lower the keyboards slowly and back up. She's an accessory festooned assassin.


HAHA for reals


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

I moved to Colorado because I was tired if getting locked up...for lumping up wanna bes like you
If you must know...Hustlers make money not talk about it...have fun with your identity crisis...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

This thread makes me...


----------



## TheKushguy420 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> you look just like my cousin bro!!


Naa, You seem pretty cool and my cousin is a punk ass little bitch.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Im done... just sick of express talking like he is such a bad ass...we saw the picture...nuff said


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> This thread makes me...
> 
> View attachment 2500810


hungry???? lol me too ima smash on some tacos....


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

Do I need to go get the clown mask for you guys?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Im done... just sick of express talking like he is such a bad ass...we saw the picture...nuff said


then stfu then... did that picture tell u ive been charge with home invasion.... poss. firearm by felon, manu facture/delivery sceduel 1 and 2 cotrolled substance..... and ect. the list goes on... 12 felony charges multiple felony counts only 4 felony convictions outta all that cuzz my awyer is raw but i couldnt shake those 4 cases... does that make me a badass? or just a street scumbag? either way i dont care ima keep on being me... keep talkn cuzz thats it is..... wait till u see next years money... :]


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow...way bad ass...super smart criminal too...


theexpress said:


> then stfu then... did that picture tell u ive been charge with home invasion.... poss. firearm by felon, manu facture/delivery sceduel 1 and 2 cotrolled substance..... and ect. the list goes on... 12 felony charges multiple felony counts only 4 felony convictions outta all that cuzz my awyer is raw but i couldnt shake those 4 cases... does that make me a badass? or just a street scumbag? either way i dont care ima keep on being me... keep talkn cuzz thats it is..... wait till u see next years money... :]


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> then stfu then... did that picture tell u ive been charge with home invasion.... poss. firearm by felon, manu facture/delivery sceduel 1 and 2 cotrolled substance..... and ect. the list goes on... 12 felony charges multiple felony counts only 4 felony convictions outta all that cuzz my awyer is raw but i couldnt shake those 4 cases... does that make me a badass? or just a street scumbag? either way i dont care ima keep on being me... keep talkn cuzz thats it is..... wait till u see next years money... :]


wanna buy a toolcat?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 28, 2013)

me eating dinner.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> then stfu then... did that picture tell u ive been charge with home invasion.... poss. firearm by felon, manu facture/delivery sceduel 1 and 2 cotrolled substance..... and ect. the list goes on... 12 felony charges multiple felony counts only 4 felony convictions outta all that cuzz my awyer is raw but i couldnt shake those 4 cases... does that make me a badass? or just a street scumbag? either way i dont care ima keep on being me... keep talkn cuzz thats it is..... wait till u see next years money... :]


Wow, you sure got caught a lot. I thought the smart criminals got away with their shit...as in not even being charged...They just "get away with it".




chewberto said:


> Wow...way bad ass...super smart criminal too...


beat me to it...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Wow...way bad ass...super smart criminal too...


if u only knew what i got away with


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

I wanna see more thexpress pictures! That is pure silent comedy...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> me eating dinner.


Is that actually food?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> me eating dinner.


beretta????..........


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Is that actually food?


That was the first introduction to a microwave brownie I ever had, buddy. Don't feel all high and mighty with your banana rum microwave brownie, it's still nuked...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Theexpress must have made that last sign?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Theexpress must have made that last sign?


may ur mudda choke on horse semen!!!!!!!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Ruger pistol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> beretta????..........


U know you were staring at the sprinkles.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

i wanna see the rifle those bullits go to


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> U know you were staring at the sprinkles.


i
was.. u gonna eat bro?lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 28, 2013)

Do they still have toys in kid cuisines? My grandma used to buy those for me and my cousin when we used to visit her during summer vacation.


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

wow ...that food couldnt be anymore horrible you couldnt pay me 1 million dollars to feed that processed shit to my kids.....not that i have kids but if i did!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> wow ...that food couldnt be anymore horrible you couldnt pay me 1 million dollars to feed that processed shit to my kids.....not that i have kids but if i did!


and the microwave is not healthy at all too..... i still want that brownie though


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> wow ...that food couldnt be anymore horrible you couldnt pay me 1 million dollars to feed that processed shit to my kids.....not that i have kids but if i did!


Boca burgers, the chicken patty kind are good. They're also vegan


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> wow ...that food couldnt be anymore horrible you couldnt pay me 1 million dollars to feed that processed shit to my kids.....not that i have kids but if i did!


It was waaaayyyyyy better than my grandmothers cooking lol. Healthier too, probably.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> and the microwave is not healthy at all too..... i still want that brownie though


lmao, thats funny, dude sells poison, thinks microwaves are not healthy looooollll!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> lmao, thats funny, dude sells poison, thinks microwaves are not healthy looooollll!!!


i cook my rocks on the stove.... and only use the highest grade of baking sodas.....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Boca burgers, the chicken patty kind are good. They're also vegan


Yes but is it GMO? I cant recall , i used to eat those and morning star stuff.. now organic whole foods...fucking tricky bastards make you think your eating healthy but its carcinogenic!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> lmao, thats funny, dude sells poison, thinks microwaves are not healthy looooollll!!!


I got ball cancer from my microwave


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Yes but is it GMO? I cant recall , i used to eat those and morning star stuff.. now organic whole foods...fucking tricky bastards make you think your eating healthy but its carcinogenic!


i eat no processed foods,  and am totally 100% vegan


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I got ball cancer from my microwave



real talk or u just fucking around?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Good for you... I stopped eating soy...


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> That was the first introduction to a microwave brownie I ever had, buddy. Don't feel all high and mighty with your banana rum microwave brownie, it's still nuked...


Oh my god that was funny. I scared the hell out of my nephew. I was just staring at a screen and then burst out laughing. He said, and I quote, "Son-of-A-bi....scuit eater." He almost cursed in front of Uncle Carne. There is a bar of soap in the bathroom that is used to correct such errors in judgement. Little fucker.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Yes but is it GMO? I cant recall , i used to eat those and morning star stuff.. now organic whole foods...fucking tricky bastards make you think your eating healthy but its carcinogenic!


It's tough not to eat non-gmo soy based products. Monsanto has 90% of the entire market in the world flooded with their beans, I don't know how the law suit ended up with the farmer they were suing for selling beans harvested from their initial product that he propagated...


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Oh my god that was funny. I scared the hell out of my nephew. I was just staring at a screen and then burst out laughing. He said, and I quote, "Son-of-A-bi....scuit eater." He almost cursed in front of Uncle Carne. There is a bar of soap in the bathroom that is used to correct such errors in judgement. Little fucker.


I use to say that all the time when I was younger haha, ya what can I say I was a bad ass


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2013)

ever smell a soy bean plant?. if the wind is right, it travels miles.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I use to say that all the time when I was younger haha, ya what can I say I was a bad ass


Mormon household. "The Spirit cannot dwell in a house of profanity." No cursing.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 28, 2013)

Hijo de la playa


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 28, 2013)

Holy Crap!! I wondered where everyone was hiding in TnT. Now I know. Nearly 35 pages in one day. I've skimmed a few pages, and, well, crazy talk, niggras.

Props to those posting pics!

*White Power!!!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 28, 2013)

I stopped eating tyson chicken because of the hormones. Fuck that.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuck Monsanto! That would be a good sticker


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Holy Crap!! I wondered where everyone was hiding in TnT. Now I know. Nearly 35 pages in one day. I've skimmed a few pages, and, well, crazy talk, niggras.
> 
> Props to those posting pics!
> 
> *White Power!!!*


Haha well ya your right 35 pages but like 4 of those contain pics the rest are well people fighting on an online forum. YAY! Me feel so special!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

White powder!


ClaytonBigsby said:


> Holy Crap!! I wondered where everyone was hiding in TnT. Now I know. Nearly 35 pages in one day. I've skimmed a few pages, and, well, crazy talk, niggras.
> 
> Props to those posting pics!
> 
> *White Power!!!*


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

&#8203;white flour!!!!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought this was Picture of your ego thread... I was trying my hardest


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2013)

white chowder


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 28, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Hijo de la playa


Of Calyfornya.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

&#8203;white sour!!

wait, if that's not a strain name already....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Of Calyfornya.



orrelay quey...... viva la califas.....


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;qBjLW5_dGAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBjLW5_dGAM[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2013)

now my hungy hurts.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 28, 2013)

Chewberto, I love the new av. Is that the kid from smokin aces?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

View attachment 2500854
Lets travel back in time to about 1982 or so
maybe '81, looks like one of my birthdays.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Chewberto, I love the new av. Is that the kid from smokin aces?


It is the kid from Gummo! I dont believe he did any other roles...
Have you seen it?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

dangledo said:


> now my hungy hurts.


awww man im from the north side but the cubs fell off..... come on to the light.... lets go white sox!!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 28, 2013)

sky brownie I made.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok ok I think I've posted enough pics of me, it's family time


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats your boy huh? Looks just like you[!QUOTE=giggles26;8602569]Ok ok I think I've posted enough pics of me, it's family time 

View attachment 2500864View attachment 2500866View attachment 2500867[/QUOTE]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> sky brownie I made.


fool thats a lil debbie.. i been to jail... u cant fool me :]


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Thats your boy huh? Looks just like you[!QUOTE=giggles26;8602569]Ok ok I think I've posted enough pics of me, it's family time
> 
> View attachment 2500864View attachment 2500866View attachment 2500867


[/QUOTE]

That would be my boy! Well both of them lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> It is the kid from Gummo! I dont believe he did any other roles...
> Have you seen it?


I have, isn't it on the list of 366 weird movies? I've seen most of the movies on that list lol.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

slimley is that ur cuzz??? tell that vic to move out bro... let me get that crib for a stack a month!!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 28, 2013)

dangledo said:


> now my hungy hurts.


My hungry hurts too


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 28, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> My hungry hurts too



wait what ..... lets play cod


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I have, isn't it on the list of 366 weird movies? I've seen most of the movies on that list lol.


I dont know...I first watched it when it came out...and then a bunch to show people lol...


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> wait what ..... lets play cod


For wii u? Is that lame for me to ask? Im not a gamer...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I dont know...I first watched it when it came out...and then a bunch to show people lol...


Yeah it's on the list lol.

http://366weirdmovies.com/the-weird-movie-list/


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

That would be my boy! Well both of them lol[/QUOTE]

My phone cut the pic off i only saw the tire swing kid...now i see the other one


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

chewberto said:


> That would be my boy! Well both of them lol


My phone cut the pic off i only saw the tire swing kid...now i see the other one[/QUOTE]

Haha yep.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> wait what ..... lets play cod


I would, but you're probably an xbox player right?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 28, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I would, but you're probably an xbox player right?


yep and i see 2 Jon stewards right now lol


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> awww man im from the north side but the cubs fell off..... come on to the light.... lets go white sox!!!!


my brother played on a minor league team, got hurt, then was a trainer for the cubs recruits. grew up around cubs shit, kinda ingrained. still get free stuff.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> yep and i see 2 Jon stewards right now lol


Black ops II?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> slimley is that ur cuzz??? tell that vic to move out bro... let me get that crib for a stack a month!!!!


Say what? lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone buying the new map pack? I want to, but I also don't want to waste my money lol.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anyone buying the new map pack? I want to, but I also don't want to waste my money lol.


I probably won't just because I don't play that much like I used to.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Say what? lol


Its Hood-glish, sound it out.


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

View attachment 2500923View attachment 2500924 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



OH PS IM DRUNK


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunni, I wouldn't want to be your first cut in the morning! lol


----------



## CrimsonN9NE (Jan 28, 2013)

im buying the map packs for ps3 add me CrimsonN9NE hear me rage at em lawlz


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sunni, I wouldn't want to be your first cut in the morning! lol


ghhahah im so gigly right now


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuck it. I was bored.


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

CrimsonN9NE said:


> im buying the map packs for ps3 add me CrimsonN9NE hear me rage at em lawlz


use the gaming thread. kthnx love you xo


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2500923View attachment 2500924 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> OH PS IM DRUNK


cheers


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 28, 2013)

Omg that cow is gonna crush wisconsin!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 28, 2013)

i got the map pack.. and im bad ass add me. same name as on here


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Omg that cow is gonna crush wisconsin!


No that cow is trying to escape wisconsin....


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

hey guess what sluts???


https://www.rollitup.org/game-up/


zomg no wai a gaming forum on riu??!?!?

yes omg use it.>.<


/end discussion


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> use the gaming thread. kthnx love you xo


I see we have a mutual friend on live, and no kinetic isn't my online name 
ok now I just look like a dick posting this at the same time you gotta get all mody up in here.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> hey guess what sluts???
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/game-up/
> ...


Who you calling slut? haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Who you calling slut? haha


All the skanks.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> My hungy hurts too


gota say it like a kid, rubbing your eye with blankie in tow.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Who you calling slut? haha


I'm not a playa I just fuck alot...


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats Mr. manwhore to you younglady.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm not a playa I just fuck alot...


So I guess I'm a slut then since I LOVE sex!


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Who you calling slut? haha


haha i ment it in a funny way not a rude one


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha i ment it in a funny way not a rude one


It's ok, I don't mind being called a slut haha. Nothing wrong with liking sex


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm not a playa I just fuck alot...



thats what your mom said before you were born


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2013)

Your mom goes to college!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

Really guys? Mom jokes? smdh....


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;7IrB1OE9Blo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IrB1OE9Blo[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> thats what your mom said before you were born


She didn't stop just because I was born, that woman could stop a room in her day.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 28, 2013)

I prefer this nutty professor. 

[video=youtube_share;1Nq25rnpa4s]http://youtu.be/1Nq25rnpa4s[/video]


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 28, 2013)

thats boring, and hes not making your momma jokes. Is this the original nutty professor?
fessor?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 29, 2013)

That is him when he turned sexy. He is really only funny when he turns back into the professor.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 29, 2013)

Everybody look at reggies teeth and gums. Looks like his mother had an affair with mr ed.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2500923View attachment 2500924 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> OH PS IM DRUNK


chewberto with long hair ^^^^


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2500937 Fuck it. I was bored.


 hi there cutie pie


----------



## slowbus (Jan 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2500937 Fuck it. I was bored.



aye how you doin'?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm done with RIU. Was fun while it lasted. You all take care.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2013)

dangledo said:


> gota say it like a kid, rubbing your eye with blankie in tow.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 29, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm done with RIU. Was fun while it lasted. You all take care.


Oh how sad. Some just cant make it aroinf here... Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Oh how sad. Some just cant make it aroinf here... Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out!


I don't buy it yet, I think we're gonna see a more fab like exit with a drunken tirade and then another new account.


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2500923View attachment 2500924 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> OH PS IM DRUNK



WTH??? these are the worst pics of you ever...


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2013)

My Grandparents --Taken in S.F CA wayyyyyyyyyyyy back in June of 1971
(older bro to the left.. (10 months 1 day older) Me on the left...


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2013)

Mug shot from 1971 (I will upload a pic of my son who is sadly a splitting image of myself) poor kid..


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2013)

One for the ladies.... LOL

this was taken back in 89-90? or so Claremore OK (forgot the lakes name but it was freaking MASSIVE and rumors of large catfish came to fruition.. when I got this smaller one.. I decided to try water skiing after hearing and catching a large cat.. while I was in the water waiting the boat to come around I felt this massive object brush by my back... the boat was ready and I yelled GO.. (the ski had touched my back while I was floating there and scared the crap outta me.. I realized it was the ski half way into my yell for them to go.. it was funny... 



Yes... yes made fun of the cut off's please... and the wife beater... it's amazing I ever had sex


----------



## chewberto (Jan 29, 2013)

Damn would you look at those Jean shorts!


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Damn would you look at those Jean shorts!


Sadly this was way before those came and left into fashion... these were REAL jeans cut off... I am sure one side was shorter then the other...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> Mug shot from 1971 (I will upload a pic of my son who is sadly a splitting image of myself) poor kid..


Someone pissing in your cereal while getting this photo?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> ... I am sure one side was shorter then the other...


ummm,....I'm assuming one side was cut longer purposely?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 29, 2013)

Remember dolphin shorts? bwhahaha


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Someone pissing in your cereal while getting this photo?


it's funny but I always have this pissed off look on my face.. I get told all the time and asked why I am pissed off.. It does keep many people at bay I guess.


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Remember dolphin shorts? bwhahaha


HA I am proud to say I never owned them!! (we had cut offs who needed them!!)


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

Trick or Treat





Rock'N the KISS make-up lol


----------



## wandering misfit (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello Knowm & all

A pic of me


----------



## chewberto (Jan 29, 2013)

"Put him in a body bag johnny" Yeah!


MojoRison said:


> Trick or Treat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm done with RIU. Was fun while it lasted. You all take care.


saving for sig


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2013)

Wifey and I back 92-93?


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhhh Vodka........ we had a great run... I miss you... 

had to scan these....


you young kids are spoiled!!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 29, 2013)

wandering misfit said:


> Hello Knowm & all
> 
> A pic of me
> 
> View attachment 2501834


Hello and welcome! 

Also, you look higher than Robery Downey Jr circa 1995.


----------



## navyfighter04 (Jan 29, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I like all of em. they all are damn fine looking


They look good now till they get 5 years old and all look like boys.


----------



## wandering misfit (Jan 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Hello and welcome!


Thanks for the welcome.



> Also, you look higher than Robery Downey Jr circa 1995.


True, thanks for noticing!


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2013)

View attachment 2502116View attachment 2502117 ^_^


----------



## see4 (Jan 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2502116View attachment 2502117 ^_^


you are soooo good looking! ok. ive said it like fifty times by now. no mas.


----------



## see4 (Jan 29, 2013)

i love your lips and your smile. i love your big beautiful eyes. you make it look easy.


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2013)

i could personally do without the giant italian nose, but hey whatever


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2502116View attachment 2502117 ^_^


you have flawless skin.. and teeth


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> you have flawless skin.. and teeth


make up does wonders LOL i dont have flawless skin, but my teeth yes they are quite white i used to be a smoker too,


----------



## see4 (Jan 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> i could personally do without the giant italian nose, but hey whatever


omg youre italian too! so let me get this straight.. you are a very attractive italian, video game playing, weed smoking, down to earth girl with a cool personality? ok.. seriously, im in love.


----------



## see4 (Jan 29, 2013)

lord, i will change my ways if sunni pays more attention to me!


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> omg youre italian too! so let me get this straight.. you are a very attractive italian, video game playing, weed smoking, down to earth girl with a cool personality? ok.. seriously, im in love.


you forgot who cooks https://www.rollitup.org/roll-up-cafe/480549-sunnis-yummis.html


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> i could personally do without the giant italian nose, but hey whatever


that's not the part that stands out when I see your photo's it's the eyes.. and the cheeks.. 
some pics remind me kinda of a Lacey Sturm Rashida Jones* hybrid.. then you'll post one that makes me question that.. *


----------



## see4 (Jan 29, 2013)

I think sunni is better looking than Rashida Jones... and I love Rashida Jones. Not sure who that Lacey Sturm chick is...


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> make up does wonders LOL i dont have flawless skin, but my teeth yes they are quite white i used to be a smoker too,


might have to whip some makeup on myself haha


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2013)

honestly the only singer /actress famous person ive gotten like "you look like" from was LIGHTS View attachment 2502126 i dont personally see the resemblance i can for sure say i have a unique look thats for sure


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 29, 2013)

lol. IMHO what matters the most is how the chemistry is in person. its the person you can be happy living with and best friends to the end with, who will actually love you just the same and take care of you if tragedy strikes the body... (along with all those romantic and sexy fun things  )... thats the one .

Internet romance is (to me) just like a pipe dream, like designing a grow room in your head (thinking and wanting it to work)... until you meet and see whats real


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 29, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> lol. IMHO what matters the most is how the chemistry is in person. its the person you can be happy living with and best friends to the end with, who will actually love you just the same and take care of you if tragedy strikes the body... (along with all those romantic and sexy fun things  )... thats the one .
> 
> Internet romance is (to me) just like a pipe dream, like designing a grow room in your head (thinking and wanting it to work)... until you meet and see whats real


i think i love you ... wanna meet?


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> I think sunni is better looking than Rashida Jones... and I love Rashida Jones. Not sure who that Lacey Sturm chick is...


yeah she is.. not sure if it's the skin complexion and hair that makes them look close to me.?? (love Parks and Rec the whole case is awesome..)
.. Lacey was the singer from Flyleaf..


----------



## see4 (Jan 29, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> lol. IMHO what matters the most is how the chemistry is in person. its the person you can be happy living with and best friends to the end with, who will actually love you just the same and take care of you if tragedy strikes the body... (along with all those romantic and sexy fun things  )... thats the one .
> 
> Internet romance is (to me) just like a pipe dream, like designing a grow room in your head (thinking and wanting it to work)... until you meet and see whats real


I completely agree. For me, I am open to say the things I say (especially towards sunni) is because in the end it doesnt really matter. The odds of me ever meeting sunni are less than 1%. But I say the things I say because maybe she likes it. I can be troll, but sometimes I actually like making people feel good.

As for real life, looks are not everything. They are important, but not everything. The most important part of a relationship is how you get along with the other person. An internet relationship is not a testament to are real life relationship. Not by any stretch. I am quite different in real life than I am on the interwebs. And I suspect its common to act different on the interwebs than in real life.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 29, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i think i love you ... wanna meet?


lol... Im sure you will only love me until you meet me.

Then you will just feel sorry for me, but happier about your life, and eventually just grateful you walked away ....


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> I completely agree. For me, I am open to say the things I say (especially towards sunni) is because in the end it doesnt really matter. The odds of me ever meeting sunni are less than 1%. But I say the things I say because maybe she likes it. I can be troll, but sometimes I actually like making people feel good.
> 
> As for real life, looks are not everything. They are important, but not everything. The most important part of a relationship is how you get along with the other person. An internet relationship is not a testament to are real life relationship. Not by any stretch. I am quite different in real life than I am on the interwebs. And I suspect its common to act different on the interwebs than in real life.


Is this a crack in the veneer that is see4?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> i could personally do without the giant italian nose, but hey whatever


Sunni even if you werent gorgeous, see4s right, you have all the qualities that still make you a great catch. You just get extra credit for being pretty.


----------



## see4 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Sunni even if you werent gorgeous, see4s right, you have all the qualities that still make you a great catch. You just get extra credit for being pretty.


exactly my point!


----------



## see4 (Jan 29, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Is this a crack in the veneer that is see4?


indeed. i think i've been caught on a good day or something. this isn't normally like me!! but it's true. in real life im actually a nice person. i can be dickish at times, but i think most people can be...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> I completely agree. For me, I am open to say the things I say (especially towards sunni) is because in the end it doesnt really matter. The odds of me ever meeting sunni are less than 1%. But I say the things I say because maybe she likes it. I can be troll, but sometimes I actually like making people feel good.
> 
> As for real life, looks are not everything. They are important, but not everything. The most important part of a relationship is how you get along with the other person. An internet relationship is not a testament to are real life relationship. Not by any stretch. I am quite different in real life than I am on the interwebs. And I suspect its common to act different on the interwebs than in real life.


I think mutual attraction is important (it is for me anyways). but yeah, I know what you mean man.... we all have to let loose somewheres  .... why not somewhere there isnt any real life back lash for it huh. 

Im very much the same in real life as I am here, i suppose. I tried dating sites a few months back. Not successful at all... there was one girl in particular we really hit it off... she is 2600 miles away. It got to the point of travel arrangements and a mad desire to meet... Its funny I had given up, and started talking to her just joking and bored.... and she just messaged me that she just got engaged. Yay, . I think the internet could definitely be a good way to initially meet and get to know someone that could be a future love, or "the one". I dont feel so lucky


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> indeed. i think i've been caught on a good day or something. this isn't normally like me!! but it's true. in real life im actually a nice person. i can be dickish at times, but i think most people can be...


People dont like me because Im honest and very strait forward... Im working on sugarcoating things more :/


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> indeed. i think i've been caught on a good day or something. this isn't normally like me!! but it's true. in real life im actually a nice person. *i can be dickish at times, but i think most people can be*...


Your trollistic qualities aside...no harm, no foul


----------



## see4 (Jan 29, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I think mutual attraction is important (it is for me anyways). but yeah, I know what you mean man.... we all have to let loose somewheres  .... why not somewhere there isnt any real life back lash for it huh.
> 
> Im very much the same in real life as I am here, i suppose. I tried dating sites a few months back. Not successful at all... there was one girl in particular we really hit it off... she is 2600 miles away, and just messaged me that she just got engaged. Yay, . I think the internet could definitely be a good way to initially meet and get to know someone that could be a future love, or "the one". I dont feel so lucky


don't get me wrong. people certainly find love through the internet. im not saying it can't be done. but generally its only found when two people are mutually looking for it. its hardly ever common that one finds love when the other is not looking for it. i suspect that would be the case for most people on the rollitup forums, maybe im wrong.

i found the girl im with at the dentist's office across the street from my office. we've been together for a little while, and living together has provided insight to each other that could never be found through online dating.

sometimes we end up settling or sacrificing certain things we look for in people because some other qualities may outweigh the things you are looking for. again.. something that is hard to get when dating online. but i suppose you are right, if you are true to yourself online and are good at conveying to others exactly how you feel and how you are as a person, i suppose its possible to find a lasting relationship.

i wish i could find a girl as half as good as sunni. and dont worry man, you will find your girl soon enough.. probably when you least expect it.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you think when sunni has a bad day she comes her and puts up pics for the compliments from us mooks? I would if I was pretty....lol


----------



## see4 (Jan 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> you forgot who cooks https://www.rollitup.org/roll-up-cafe/480549-sunnis-yummis.html


really sunni? a cook too? ok. enough bullshit aside. i would marry you.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Do you think when sunni has a bad day she comes her and puts up pics for the compliments from us mooks? I would if I was pretty....lol


I was thinking the same thing an hour ago. Its like a symbiotic relationship. She and all of the pretty girls post pictures and the men reply with compliments. They post more pictures that make us feel like the compliments are making them happy so we continue to compliment them....dont worry, ill continue to post compliments tward all of the sexy RIU girls as long as they keep posting pictures of their pretty selves. Just the fact that RIU girls can grow a garden makes them sexy to me


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2013)

I could'nt really care less what a girl looks like, if she grows dank she's good in my book.

Then again, I'm pretty fugly, so I take what I can get.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2013)

That being said, my girlfriend really doesn't give a shit about growing...she's more interested in just smoking the final product and taking extra dabs when she thinks I'm not looking...haha


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Jan 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2500716View attachment 2500717View attachment 2500718 zomgg sunni is so hot we should get back to the reason of the thread


Jeez Sunni, You really are an absolute doll.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't know what all you bullshitting Nancy's are talking about, but I gotta have something good to look at or else I might wander...Truth
And I'm the only one allowed to be fat in my relationships.deal


----------



## chewberto (Jan 29, 2013)

I dont mean flawless, nobody is perfect...but if Sandra Bernards ugly ass came in the room no one would be wanting to date her..maybe hit it once but IMHO...or that monster bitch that killed all those dudes...tell me that


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 29, 2013)

see4 said:


> don't get me wrong. people certainly find love through the internet. im not saying it can't be done. but generally its only found when two people are mutually looking for it. its hardly ever common that one finds love when the other is not looking for it. i suspect that would be the case for most people on the rollitup forums, maybe im wrong.
> 
> i found the girl im with at the dentist's office across the street from my office. we've been together for a little while, and living together has provided insight to each other that could never be found through online dating.
> 
> ...


Yeah my brother met his wife online I was told. They have 2 kids now.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 29, 2013)

my ex met her husband online. That dude got served divorced papers while in jail for solicitation of a girl younger than 15. Ya gotta pay attention to red flags, she didnt want to see them though....


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I dont mean flawless, nobody is perfect...but if Sandra Bernards ugly ass came in the room no one would be wanting to date her..maybe hit it once but IMHO...or that monster bitch that killed all those dudes...tell me that


I dunno she was kinda hot in Hudson Hawk.. 
(anyone else love this movie?? it got bad reviews)
.. I could be swinging on a star... or would you rather be a pig...

[video=youtube;Vh-yTGnkNGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh-yTGnkNGY[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;NGXPEKychuU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGXPEKychuU[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 29, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> That being said, my girlfriend really doesn't give a shit about growing...she's more interested in just smoking the final product and taking extra dabs when she thinks I'm not looking...haha


Haha, while mine loves to toke, she's the opposite. When she went out to Trinidad last, she planted and grew up a bunch of plants knowing full well she would be leaving the country before they even started flowering, she just loves nature it seems.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 29, 2013)

My girlfriend hates it when I sneak up on her. According to her lawyer, she also hates it when I call her my girlfriend.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 29, 2013)

Me in 1954..


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

For the first time anywhere - really, just snapped a photo of the original clipping... Some cheechako chilling on 5th avenue in the sixties, a few days before his second birthday. I'm being pushed up 5th in NYC Oct 6, 1963 in the Pulaski Day Parade by my aunt.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's 1/2 of me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Here's 1/2 of me.
> 
> View attachment 2502472


i'm in love


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm done with RIU. Was fun while it lasted. You all take care.





Krondizzel said:


>


who called the F A B exit? i think you won


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


>


you drinking again?..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 30, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Here's 1/2 of me.
> 
> View attachment 2502472


"i dont wanna say this but i wanna fuck that baby oh man do i wanna fuck that baby!" -Tosh


----------



## Granny weed (Jan 30, 2013)

neosapien said:


> My girlfriend hates it when I sneak up on her. According to her lawyer, she also hates it when I call her my girlfriend.


Time fora wedding perhaps!


----------



## Granny weed (Jan 30, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Here's 1/2 of me.


What a beautiful baby I think she will be a heartbreaker.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 30, 2013)

My squee generator has been activated. SQUEE!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 30, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> who called the F A B exit? i think you won


That would be Kinetic

I don't think it's done yet though.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> my ex met her husband online. That dude got served divorced papers while in jail for solicitation of a girl younger than 15. Ya gotta pay attention to red flags, she didnt want to see them though....


Most of us dont, we hear and see what we want.... That is until after the lust wears off and we are involved with a person.... hmmm, who is this girly, what is she Really like... and now I got her I dont have to pretend and romance her???

No. Im honest and just as straightforward as normal from the get go. No games, lies, painted pictures of fantasy not reality. No wonder Im still single haha . I can dream, but I prefer to dream in the daylight with what I see in front of me.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 30, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> My squee generator has been activated. SQUEE!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2013)

wtf is a squee


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2013)

neosapien said:


> My girlfriend hates it when I sneak up on her. According to her lawyer, she also hates it when I call her my girlfriend.


Doesn't that put a damper in your new one on the way


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm such an old fuddy-duddy.
I looked it up & should have guessed what it was about by the sound.
Sunnyboy - I won't spare *YOU *the google though.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

View attachment 2504005View attachment 2504006


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2013)

ahhh i get it now


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2504005View attachment 2504006


i love you btw


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i love you btw


no I LOVE YOU


----------



## kinetic (Jan 30, 2013)

prepare thyselfs for two pages filled with sunni compliments and come hithers....


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 30, 2013)

this is why I dont compliment sunni much, because she already has a shit ton of compliments. lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> no I LOVE YOU


I love all y'all.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok who's handing out the E? There's allot of love goin on tonight


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> I dunno she was kinda hot in Hudson Hawk..
> (anyone else love this movie?? it got bad reviews)
> .. I could be swinging on a star... or would you rather be a pig...
> 
> [video=youtube;Vh-yTGnkNGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh-yTGnkNGY[/video]












Uh, daaaaamn


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ok who's handing out the E? There's allot of love goin on tonight


I'd kill to be rollin right now


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> prepare thyselfs for two pages filled with sunni compliments and come hithers....


----------



## kinetic (Jan 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'd kill to be rollin right now


I played around with it a few times but I still liked the lsd better in my youth. Hopefully I can get some boomers for the 4th this year.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I played around with it a few times but I still liked the lsd better in my youth. Hopefully I can get some boomers for the 4th this year.


I love boomers, that's why I've got them all year around  I love boomers hehe.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I played around with it a few times but I still liked the lsd better in my youth. Hopefully I can get some boomers for the 4th this year.


get some spores start now and you and everyone you know can be trippin


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

srh88 said:


> get some sores start now and you and everyone you know can be trippin


i did that before duck face was a thing and you love it


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2013)

srh88 said:


> get some *spores* start now and you and everyone you know can be trippin


Fixed that for ya  Don't try growing boomers with some sores haha


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i did that before duck face was a thing and you love it


You were the origninator of it and you are right WE do LOVE IT


----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fixed that for ya  Don't try growing boomers with some sores haha


haha i fixed it too... if you got growin sores dont be worryin about shrooms


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 30, 2013)

srh88 said:


> haha i fixed it too... if you got growin sores dont be worryin about shrooms


No shit better be worried about seeing a doctor lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

ice climbing leavenworth wa.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

Mt Rainier Wa.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

Snoqualmie pass Wa.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

with the dogs


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

with a couple plants...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

with my nephew.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2504313View attachment 2504314View attachment 2504315View attachment 2504316View attachment 2504317View attachment 2504318
> with a couple plants...


badass, where do you live again. great pics bro. wow...

o shit your doggies stay protecting that. thumbs up. You have to be careful with theives with that much plant in partial public view(well your neighbors)


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2504313View attachment 2504314View attachment 2504315View attachment 2504316View attachment 2504317View attachment 2504318
> with a couple plants...


Now this is a garden.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 31, 2013)

nice pitbull too, They're not my favorite dog, but I do like how they are 
so defined. Cool pic of him.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Now this is a garden.


These were still in veg... They got between 7 and 9 feet tall between 2-4lbs each...


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 31, 2013)

theres so much, i mean the value of all that is what? alotta fucking money, I know that. Unless you're selling to a disp., then they're paying you garbage.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> badass, where do you live again. great pics bro. wow...
> 
> o shit your doggies stay protecting that. thumbs up. You have to be careful with theives with that much plant in partial public view(well your neighbors)


Yeah, the neighbors call the cops A LOT!!!! I'm thinking thieves were too scared to come by as the police where here about once a week... You never know when they are gonna pop by... LOL!!! but seriously I think the police being here so often kept some away... I have motion sensors, video cameras and dogs and never caught anything besides the cops...



bde0001 said:


> nice pitbull too, They're not my favorite dog, but I do like how they are
> so defined. Cool pic of him.



Thanks! I was never a pit bull person until my buddy had one that needed a home. It was an abused dog that he tried to take in but it was mean to his other pits, I'm really good with dogs so I said I'll take it in train it and find it a home.... Well I found it a home alright... One of the best dogs ever!!!


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2504326View attachment 2504327View attachment 2504328View attachment 2504329


That was a nice haul, wish I could have a garden in my back yard


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 31, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> theres so much, i mean the value of all that is what? alotta fucking money, I know that. Unless you're selling to a disp., then they're paying you garbage.


Are you a cop?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> theres so much, i mean the value of all that is what? alotta fucking money, I know that. Unless you're selling to a disp., then they're paying you garbage.



LOL!!!! Money has nothing to do with it!!! I smoke free, my family and friends smoke free! I have a sugga momma for money!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

Dang... I wish I had a shugga mama


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 31, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Are you a cop?


Are you a rocketscientist? no? so NO


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 31, 2013)

i cant like your post suga mama...why does riu sometimes not allow you to like a post?


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> LOL!!!! Money has nothing to do with it!!! I smoke free, my family and friends smoke free! I have a sugga momma for money!!!


Same here on all counts ha ha. Karma is often under rated.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> LOL!!!! Money has nothing to do with it!!! I smoke free, my family and friends smoke free! I have a sugga momma for money!!!


so you're saying you never ask for donations? and o man you got it made. what does the wife do?


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dang... I wish I had a shugga mama


Need a dangeler aka knee slapper


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;-uC9pbbMxWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uC9pbbMxWo[/video]

You guys like my outdoor.... Maybe you like indoor????? I know it's a pic of yourself thread but I figured I put an old vid.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> what does the wife do?


Bring home the bacon...


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> [video=youtube;-uC9pbbMxWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uC9pbbMxWo[/video]
> 
> You guys like my outdoor.... Maybe you like indoor????? I know it's a pic of yourself thread but I figured I put an old vid.


Nice Bro, are those 1k @ 7k total. I'd say you have alot of "friends", holding it down like that. What are you running in there (strain) those look dank, you would laugh circles around my op, maybe 4 girls at a time.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

Damn ngg blowing up pic of yourself thread tonight haha. 

So when are you gonna come out here and really blow it up on my land? hahah.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Nice Bro, are those 1k @ 7k total. I'd say you have alot of "friends", holding it down like that. What are you running in there (strain) those look dank, you would laugh circles around my op, maybe 4 girls at a time.



I shut down the indoor to go outdoor and now I don't have to grow for a while... Right now all I have is 12 plants under a 175w mh! Switching to a 400w hps to flower them but they are just for seed, I'm crossing dj short azura haze with my blue dream and orange og. That video was a seed crop, a bunch of different strains... Barneys farm LSD, barneys farm pineapple chunk, tga plush berry, karma genitics jack cheddar, gdp, Blue dream, Black widow and something else...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Damn ngg blowing up pic of yourself thread tonight haha.
> 
> So when are you gonna come out here and really blow it up on my land? hahah.



I don't leave my house.... You can come stay with me for a season and see how we get down in cali... You'd learn how to do it all..... To me that means you'd do all the work.... No better way to learn than hands on.... LOL!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I don't leave my house.... You can come stay with me for a season and see how we get down in cali... You'd learn how to do it all..... To me that means you'd do all the work.... No better way to learn than hands on.... LOL!


You saying I don't know how to grow punk lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You saying I don't know how to grow punk lol


LOL!!! every year you see multiple people posting in the cali patients section asking to come help grow or come be a trimmer, I Just wish it was really that easy to find someone to do all the work how I want it to be done... I can't even get close friends and family to do it...


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I shut down the indoor to go outdoor and now I don't have to grow for a while... Right now all I have is 12 plants under a 175w mh! Switching to a 400w hps to flower them but they are just for seed, I'm crossing dj short azura haze with my blue dream and orange og. That video was a seed crop, a bunch of different strains... Barneys farm LSD, barneys farm pineapple chunk, tga plush berry, karma genitics jack cheddar, gdp, Blue dream, Black widow and something else...


That's awsome, you will be your own seed bank. Where I am Genetics are tough, I have to do all my own pheno hunting, no clone trades or anything like that. I wish I could get my hands on some of the genetics I've seen on here. Sounds like an interesting cross your working on now.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> LOL!!! every year you see multiple people posting in the cali patients section asking to come help grow or come be a trimmer, I Just wish it was really that easy to find someone to do all the work how I want it to be done... I can't even get close friends and family to do it...


I think you and I would get a long lol. You show me how you want it done I'll do it, doesn't mean I'll agree with everything but it's your grow lol. But shit I feel I can always lean new shit.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> That's awsome, you will be your own seed bank. Where I am Genetics are tough, I have to do all my own pheno hunting, no clone trades or anything like that. I wish I could get my hands on some of the genetics I've seen on here. Sounds like an interesting cross your working on now.


Hang around for awhile and you might get some legit genetics. You can also order from the tude


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

View attachment 2504350
At the roll it up bbq, check the shirt... Grillitup...


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Bring home the bacon...


yeah but i mean what does she do for work?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> yeah but i mean what does she do for work?


Tells other people what to do.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 31, 2013)

wtf....c;mon.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hang around for awhile and you might get some legit genetics. You can also order from the tude


I think I'm going to enhance my seed library with Sannies gear next, although the tude looks promising. I have mb from HGS, I found a descent pheno but it is not the preverbial "pot of gold at the end of the rainbow" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Aliengod (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> That's awsome, you will be your own seed bank. Where I am Genetics are tough, I have to do all my own pheno hunting, no clone trades or anything like that. I wish I could get my hands on some of the genetics I've seen on here. Sounds like an interesting cross your working on now.


That's not tough... That's what I do... I don't take clones from people anymore... Just to much trouble and you can never really be sure of the genetics without a seed pack in hand.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

Aliengod said:


>



Yay more good pics!!! Seems we have a few things in common... LOL!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> I think I'm going to enhance my seed library with Sannies gear next, although the tude looks promising. I have mb from HGS, I found a descent pheno but it is not the preverbial "pot of gold at the end of the rainbow" if you know what I mean.


Almost all my seeds came from attitude.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> That's not tough... That's what I do... I don't take clones from people anymore... Just to much trouble and you can never really be sure of the genetics without a seed pack in hand.


Yeah I figured the clone business is just as shady if not more undependeble than the seed biz, guess I'm back to pheno(mom) hunting.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2013)

Clones can be good if you get them from a friend who has a clean garden, and you've already smoked the final product.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 31, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Clones can be good if you get them from a friend who has a clean garden, and you've already smoked the final product.


They can also give me pm!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> They can also give me pm!!!


Emphasis on clean garden


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Clones can be good if you get them from a friend who has a clean garden, and you've already smoked the final product.



LOL... Yes... The clones I've give out are very good.... Too bad I've haven't taken in anything good though... Some have been okay but I've had much better luck picking mommas.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> LOL... Yes... The clones I've give out are very good.... Too bad I've haven't taken in anything good though... Some have been okay but I've had much better luck picking mommas.


I personally think that is the best way to find a winner. I have like 200+ seed of a cross I made between a skywalker and a grapefruit krush from emerald triangle...one day I'll get around to finding a keeper in that batch.


----------



## cobra28widow (Jan 31, 2013)

... yeah im hot


----------



## 0regonKush (Jan 31, 2013)

So this is where the cool kids hang out...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

0regonKush said:


> So this is where the cool kids hang out...


I don't know about cool kids... LOL... Go back a couple pages, you might see some good pics and some cute girls some where...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2504307View attachment 2504308
> Mt Rainier Wa.


noguts.. is that a custom x


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2013)

my girl. yes i realize there is a caption around her photo. but hey, she loves her cheesecake.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2013)

srh88 said:


> get some spores start now and you and everyone you know can be trippin


awesome I'll drive right over when they're done! lol
read get as got. nevermind.


----------



## Granny weed (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Yay more good pics!!! Seems we have a few things in common... LOL!


That dog is amazing what's his name? Did he win 1st prize? And is he a staffie?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> yeah but i mean what does she do for work?


you don't ask someone that kind of shit here silly


----------



## slowbus (Jan 31, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> you don't ask someone that kind of shit here silly



why not,we have polls about guys sucking dick,the worst thing you've ever done etc ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2013)

slowbus said:


> why not,we have polls about guys sucking dick,the worst thing you've ever done etc ?


it just seems like you were getting kinda personal by continuing to ask what his wife does for a living imo. if she were here you could ask her you know what i mean. 
i like your sig btw, i go almost every day and the mrs doesn't care, better fishin with her nephew then out drinking or fooling around


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

cobra28widow said:


> ... yeah im hot


that is totally not what you look like hahaha


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

View attachment 2504786 have half a sunni!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2013)

There's that smile!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> have half a sunni!


you're so gorgeous!!
[video=youtube;jggtImFqj3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jggtImFqj3Q[/video]


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2504786 have half a sunni!




I'm glad you've posted full pics.... Otherwise I would have to think you were hiding something... LOL... JK! I like the half shot, you're and attractive woman.


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

kapowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2013)

View attachment 2504800
crazy eyes.


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

this ones m fav it was my avatar for like 5 years


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

In front of my house...


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

nogutsgrower said:


> View attachment 2504811
> in front of my house...


more wedding porn please


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2504800
> crazy eyes.


crazy hair 








p.s. just as i pictured


----------



## gioua (Jan 31, 2013)

Sunni this was my fav so far...


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gioua again.








*


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

thanks , its lovely  ^_^


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> more wedding porn please


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2504835View attachment 2504830View attachment 2504833View attachment 2504834


sucha pretty dress!! ^_^ looks like it was a very bright cherry day for the two of you


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you! Very good day! I trapped her... LOL!


----------



## retrofuzz (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> LOL!!!! Money has nothing to do with it!!! I smoke free, my family and friends smoke free! I have a sugga momma for money!!!


sweet still waitin to meet mine


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> thanks , its lovely  ^_^


Your other half is one lucky s.o.b, you are incredibly beautiful! I hope you remind him/her of that daily lol


----------



## retrofuzz (Jan 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> this ones m fav it was my avatar for like 5 years


beaut!


----------



## gioua (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2504835View attachment 2504830View attachment 2504833View attachment 2504834



I would love to have shot your wedding... the last b.w image would have been amazing but the auto focus locked on the closest thing to the camera.
Best wedding I did was the one where the couple did not care about anything that was going on.. not one posed photo.. all candids we stayed back and shot all night while we all got drunk...
worst wedding I did was for a f-14 pilot.. Both of them Very "entitled" to everything in life... I guess...I never got the message.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

removing wall paper in the kitchen. It's nice being tall, you don't need a ladder or stool to reach the ceiling...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

gioua said:


> I would love to have shot your wedding... the last b.w image would have been amazing but the auto focus locked on the closest thing to the camera.
> Best wedding I did was the one where the couple did not care about anything that was going on.. not one posed photo.. all candids we stayed back and shot all night while we all got drunk...
> worst wedding I did was for a f-14 pilot.. Both of them Very "entitled" to everything in life... I guess...I never got the message.


Our wedding was all about having fun!!! we became friends with the photographer and even got him more work at a couple friends weddings. We got married in our backyard and had a blast!


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Your other half is one lucky s.o.b, you are incredibly beautiful! I hope you remind him/her of that daily lol


i do not have another half LOL


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2504786 have half a sunni!





sunni said:


> i do not have another half LOL




I knew there was something fishy going on here.... LOL!!! JK!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> i do not have another half LOL


Unless it's intentional I'm very sorry to hear that love, If it's not intentional I can only imagine your waiting for the right person to come along and you're lucky enough to be able to take your pick and choose a good one, either way your a little stunner and that other half of yours when you choose one will be very lucky indeed.

Also just to add so I don't sound too creepy I am just paying you a compliment and I'm a taken man but if I wasn't .................................lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Unless it's intentional I'm very sorry to hear that love, If it's not intentional I can only imagine your waiting for the right person to come along and you're lucky enough to be able to take your pick and choose a good one, either way your a little stunner and that other half of yours when you choose one will be very lucky indeed.
> 
> Also just to add so I don't sound too creepy I am just paying you a compliment and I'm a taken man but if I wasn't .................................lol



It's okay to tell a woman you think she is attractive even if you're a taken man. I told sunni she was an attractive woman, it doesn't mean I want to start following here every post, tell her it 100 times or fly to canada and hunt her down... LOL! Although I do like canada I've been on a couple climbing trips to squamish, AMAZING place! I felt kinda weird bringing weed into canada.... Everyone said I would just be able to get it there. No one had any, I'm sooo glad I brought my own!!!


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> It's okay to tell a woman you think she is attractive even if you're a taken man. I told sunni she was an attractive woman, it doesn't mean I want to start following here every post, tell her it 100 times or fly to canada and hunt her down... LOL! Although I do like canada I've been on a couple climbing trips to squamish, AMAZING place! I felt kinda weird bringing weed into canada.... Everyone said I would just be able to get it there. No one had any, I'm sooo glad I brought my own!!!


just couldnt find the right people i suppose ..also depends where you were


----------



## retrofuzz (Jan 31, 2013)

some amsterdam stag weekend pics. i was best man and the groom (with the dreds) is also called Tom. dont tell the feds tho


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2013)

View attachment 2504936on my way to work its mother fucking cold in canada !


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> just couldnt find the right people i suppose ..also depends where you were


I figured a camp ground full of climbers/hippies would have something... NOPE! The place was packed!!! not a single spot left people sleeping in the parking lot since there were no more camp sites open anywhere around. I had to ration it like a mofo!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> It's okay to tell a woman you think she is attractive even if you're a taken man. I told sunni she was an attractive woman, it doesn't mean I want to start following here every post, tell her it 100 times or fly to canada and hunt her down... LOL! Although I do like canada I've been on a couple climbing trips to squamish, AMAZING place! I felt kinda weird bringing weed into canada.... Everyone said I would just be able to get it there. No one had any, I'm sooo glad I brought my own!!!


Lol I'm pretty new to computers mate and only joined the online world a couple of years ago when I started growing in the hunt for knowledge and pretty much only use the computer for RIU, I can't help but think it comes across a little creepy when I see guys telling young women how pretty they are all the time I couldn't help myself this time in paying sunni a compliment maybe due to the nature of the thread and the fact it must take guts to put a pic of yourself on the net for the whole world to judge. 
I'm in the U.K and couldn't imagine my misses being very happy with me travelling anywhere never mind half away around the world to pay a young lady a compliment that isn't her lol women in the UK are crazy! 
Good job you took your own mate, sadly I can only imagine relaxing at the end of the day to a smoke with the views you must have seen you are a very lucky man my friend. 
That's my goal for this year to try and travel, we are in the process of booking a holiday to turkey but it's more for the misses as I'd prefer to do something other than sit around a pool for a fortnight but it will keep her happy, we are also trying for a baby so I have to be quick and try and get another holiday booked, hopefully somewhere off the beaten track but convincing my other half is hard work she likes the all inclusive package holidays as I'd prefer an adventure off the beaten track, I'd love to see canada and the states but sadly can't see it happening for a couple of years yet, I suppose the upside is I'll have a happy misses lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I suppose the upside is I'll have a happy misses lol


The turkey trip is more for you than you know.... No one's happy if the misses isn't happy... LOL!


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> The turkey trip is more for you than you know.... No one's happy if the misses isn't happy... LOL!


I couldn't agree with you more mate, I've already been to turkey and really didn't like it at all, I can't tell her that though she has her heart set on it and I know she wouldn't want to go if I told her how much I hated it when I went, so in the interest of keeping her happy I'll play along and make sure she enjoys herself when we go.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

Fuck this shit it's 0 degrees out side so it's a canna cookie day


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck this shit it's 0 degrees out side so it's a canna cookie day
> 
> View attachment 2504962



Cold here too..... Only 57deg... LOL!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Cold here too..... Only 57deg... LOL!


Dick! haha, I kid I kid. Must be nice bro must be nice. Had to turn all my heaters on today. ffs weather


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Dick! haha, I kid I kid. Must be nice bro must be nice. Had to turn all my heaters on today. ffs weather


With how bright and hot the sun hits, it's still t-shirt shorts weather! check your inbox.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> With how bright and hot the sun hits, it's still t-shirt shorts weather! check your inbox.


So when can I come out for that season again? haha.

And no you check your inbox!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So when can I come out for that season again? haha.
> 
> And no you check your inbox!


any time! I've got room in my house, I wouldn't even know you were here!


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jan 31, 2013)

What the hell...why not throw down some pics... I like taking salmon on fly gear








My dog is my best friend


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> any time! I've got room in my house, I wouldn't even know you were here!


Haha I'd hope you'd know I was there if I was in your grow room lol.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow i didnt notice how pretty your eyes were until now. That picture could be on a t-shirt or in a comic book, its nice 

*edit*- oops i forgot to reply to the quote hereshegrows


----------



## gioua (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Dick! haha, I kid I kid. Must be nice bro must be nice. Had to turn all my heaters on today. ffs weather


whats a Heater??? Nice and warm here today... only 67 muhahhahahaa


----------



## retrofuzz (Jan 31, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> Lol I'm pretty new to computers mate and only joined the online world a couple of years ago when I started growing in the hunt for knowledge and pretty much only use the computer for RIU, I can't help but think it comes across a little creepy when I see guys telling young women how pretty they are all the time I couldn't help myself this time in paying sunni a compliment maybe due to the nature of the thread and the fact it must take guts to put a pic of yourself on the net for the whole world to judge.
> I'm in the U.K and couldn't imagine my misses being very happy with me travelling anywhere never mind half away around the world to pay a young lady a compliment that isn't her lol women in the UK are crazy!
> Good job you took your own mate, sadly I can only imagine relaxing at the end of the day to a smoke with the views you must have seen you are a very lucky man my friend.
> That's my goal for this year to try and travel, we are in the process of booking a holiday to turkey but it's more for the misses as I'd prefer to do something other than sit around a pool for a fortnight but it will keep her happy, we are also trying for a baby so I have to be quick and try and get another holiday booked, hopefully somewhere off the beaten track but convincing my other half is hard work she likes the all inclusive package holidays as I'd prefer an adventure off the beaten track, I'd love to see canada and the states but sadly can't see it happening for a couple of years yet, I suppose the upside is I'll have a happy misses lol


W Dragon is bang on about uk women!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

gioua said:


> whats a Heater??? Nice and warm here today... only 67 muhahhahahaa


This is for you and ngg.....



Hahah oh well my canna cookies and netflix are making up for it


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 31, 2013)

Heres a picture of me after i put up a couple of xxxl hoods by myself for a guy with cancer that was too weak to get off the chair and help me lol still have to get hangers for the light in the back but that guys crop looks a million times better than when i found him


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 31, 2013)

See, i dont look like giggles


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> See, i dont look like giggles


Don't get them on that kick again ninja or I'm gonna have ninja chop you.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> on my way to work its mother fucking cold in canada !


bumping to the next page 


hope you have a nice day at work.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck this shit it's 0 degrees out side so it's a canna cookie day
> 
> View attachment 2504962


is that a lazy eye or are you trying to give the 'peoples eyebrow'? lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Don't get them on that kick again ninja or I'm gonna have ninja chop you.


Ok but i gotta warn ya, i got pretty tough liftin those xxxls up there all alone  and im in the dojo writing the book on how to block ninja chops as we speak


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 31, 2013)

i have only ever subbed to two threads on this site before. just subbed to this thread for the 2 jems of RIU that are sunni and hereshegrows <3


----------



## match box (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats me in 1965. If ya want to know what I look like now just look at any old man white hair glasses and that me.


----------



## Aliengod (Jan 31, 2013)

14000 ft up on imogene pass






Ghost town in aminis forks






Owl Creek







Ridgway


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm sure my boys wouldn't be happy but, f**k them it's a sweet pic lol

taken around 3 years ago , i'm on the left showing off while my mate in the middle showing off his new iphone and my other mate kacking him


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Granny weed (Jan 31, 2013)

retrofuzz said:


> W Dragon is bang on about uk women!


Whats wrong with the woman in the uk prey tell?


----------



## TheKushguy420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ok but i gotta warn ya, i got pretty tough liftin those xxxls up there all alone


I had the opportunity to hang 6 of these next to the 6 that were hanging....Long story short 6 months later RAIDED....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2013)

Alien, Owl Creek looks beautiful. Wish I had places close by that nice.


----------



## Aliengod (Jan 31, 2013)

Here is a pic of Owlcreek now lol thats me to the left of snowmobile standing in the snow


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 31, 2013)

Had the family pic taken at Olan Mills right after a killer Asteroids lan party. I of course kicked much ass, and was still pretty psyched as you can see.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 31, 2013)

My sons look just like me!


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 31, 2013)

2008 was a good year . especially oct 31st


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2013)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> View attachment 2505379
> My sons look just like me!


The Stig!!!!!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 31, 2013)

joeyjoejoe said:


> View attachment 2505382
> 
> 2008 was a good year . especially oct 31st


was there on broad along with everyone else


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 31, 2013)

one of the best days of my life . i only made it to about 11:00 that night though. it was the best halloween everrrrr!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> is that a lazy eye or are you trying to give the 'peoples eyebrow'? lol


That's the eye of I ate 1 to many canna cookies


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


>


If I may ask, where is that lake?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The Stig!!!!!


Top Gear kicks ass!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> If I may ask, where is that lake?


Damn ya want his physical addy too? lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Damn ya want his physical addy too? lol


Does he live at the lake? If so yes please I would love the address. I love lakes and need to take my jet ski new places


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Does he live at the lake? If so yes please I would love the address. I love lakes and need to take my jet ski new places


Yo mang, we gots lakes up this piece too. Bring the fam we'll make a bbq out of, my wife makes a mean coleslaw


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Yo mang, we gots lakes up this piece too. Bring the fam we'll make a bbq out of, my wife makes a mean coleslaw


What lakes would that be? and I love me some fucking coleslaw! Ribs? If you cook ribs we will be there!


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2013)

If you want ribs we have to do that in my back yard, I'm not taking the smoker on a trip! but the lakes only half hour away and I know the free launch sites and free access to a state park that has a beach on the same lake.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome. I'm down . I love smokers! I use to have one but I gave it to my dad for fathers day. I smoked with hickory pellets yummy!


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Does he live at the lake? If so yes please I would love the address. I love lakes and need to take my jet ski new places


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Top Gear kicks ass!


The later seasons of 5th gear are good! The early episodes had some annoying kids but they got rid of them and have real race drivers as hosts, unlike top gear only having the stig... One of the main hosts in 5th gear is/was the british touring car champ.


----------



## GreenNixon (Jan 31, 2013)

As of two days ago the hair is now purple


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 31, 2013)

GreenNixon said:


> View attachment 2505669View attachment 2505668As of two days ago the hair is now purple


Lemon bars are the only thing I go to the clubs for!!! I want a lemon bar soooo bad now!!!! I'm just too lazy to make them my self!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Does he live at the lake? If so yes please I would love the address. I love lakes and need to take my jet ski new places


don't be letting people know that you enjoy lakes, they'll demand that you be locked up like FDD for such lavish pleasures.

you fucking bastard!


----------



## slowbus (Feb 1, 2013)

My last place was on a lake.People act like that in real life too.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

im so completely trashed i think you can tell though


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.aa.org/?Media=PlayFlash


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> http://www.aa.org/?Media=PlayFlash


nah its my night off havent drankin since like new years. i aint an alcoholic


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2505691View attachment 2505692View attachment 2505693im so completely trashed i think you can tell though


Wish I was there to reap the benefits of a alcohol induced poor decision


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 1, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Wish I was there to reap the benefits of a alcohol induced poor decision


I'd hate to take advantage.. but damn is she cute! lol


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'd hate to take advantage.. but damn is she cute! lol


She is for sure pretty, not really taking advantage just benefiting from the situation


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 1, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> She is for sure pretty, not really taking advantage just benefiting from the situation


But if I got wasted too, it would be fair game! lol


EDIT: Joking, she's too witty


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> But if I got wasted too, it would be fair game! lol


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2013)

right now would be an excellent time to cyber.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 1, 2013)

I wouldn't kick her outta bed for eating crackers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> right now would be an excellent time to cyber.




you leave drunk sunni alone. hahahahaha


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> But if I got wasted too, it would be fair game! lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: Joking, she's too witty


fuck you slut...jk happy birthday


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> right now would be an excellent time to cyber.


Wow your timing is impeccable


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 1, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I wouldn't kick her outta bed for eating crackers


And if I told you my name was crackers?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> fuck you slut...jk happy birthday


I thought I was a slut bag 

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I thought I was a slut bag
> 
> Thanks


birthday boy huh. happy birthday buddy!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2013)

Picture of the interior of my car. Lots of swag.


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2505691View attachment 2505692View attachment 2505693im so completely trashed i think you can tell though


i have 3 cats 1 dog i like my beer lol


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2505691View attachment 2505692View attachment 2505693im so completely trashed i think you can tell though


i.

love.

you.


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2013)

slowbus said:


> My last place was on a lake.People act like that in real life too.


that is...... awesome!

how fast you go in that thing? like 500 miles an hour?


----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2505691View attachment 2505692View attachment 2505693im so completely trashed i think you can tell though


My flat screen is working a bit better in the 1st pic for some reason.. and I am not even standing up to peek this time..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday Hep


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> don't be letting people know that you enjoy lakes, they'll demand that you be locked up like FDD for such lavish pleasures.
> 
> you fucking bastard!


Then let the demand cuz what I do is legit  Fuck the haters and no reason to be getting all upset unkie 



Hepheastus420 said:


> I thought I was a slut bag
> 
> Thanks


You are a slut bag and damn it every time I see your av I just want me some more boomers!

edit-Oh and happy bday hep!


----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2013)

scanned some this am.. 
wifey and I 








when it all set in on me I was married.... someone took this pic
(and no it's not camo cumber bun.. not sure why it looks this way in the pic... )







the groomsmen...
Older bro.. step kids + bud


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

i give gratitude to anyone who can look hot in the 80s/90s


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2013)

circa 1966


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2506095
> circa 1966


sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> that is...... awesome!
> 
> how fast you go in that thing? like 500 miles an hour?


yeah no shit, that thing is tiny with a big ass motor.


----------



## Claypipe (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## SFguy (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i give gratitude to anyone who can look hot in the 80s/90s


dammit how come i always miss the good pics of sunni!!!!????? shit my luck is shit!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 1, 2013)

GO 49ers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i give gratitude to anyone who can look hot in the 80s/90s


Don't make me bust out my 90's pics! lol


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

do it................


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2013)

Me during my younger gigolo days.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


thank you and back at ya, Sunny to sunni, we got it covered


----------



## bde0001 (Feb 1, 2013)

lmfao fungus nat


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Me during my younger gigolo days.



you can tell that woman has a dark brown-eye.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> thank you and back at ya, Sunny to sunni, we got it covered


I like sunny d orange juice and sunni days so that would explain why I like both ya  

It's the weekend bitches! It's a medible kinda weekend!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I like sunny d orange juice and sunni days so that would explain why I like both ya
> 
> It's the weekend bitches! It's a medible kinda weekend!


i am grinding up some jack herer now to make something


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i am grinding up some jack herer now to make something


I'm in the kitchen jamming out to some pink floyd cooking some home made chocolate chip pancakes to put some canna butter on


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm in the kitchen jamming out to some pink floyd cooking some home made chocolate chip pancakes to put some canna butter on


Roaches, rolled into generational J's sprinkled with a little strategically placed kief. Some DJ Shadow, some Grateful Dead, bluetooth headphones of course.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm in the kitchen jamming out to some pink floyd cooking some home made chocolate chip pancakes to put some canna butter on


damnit that sounds good


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> damnit that sounds good


It is good I'm sitting down and eating it.  

Want some?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It is good I'm sitting down and eating it.
> 
> Want some?


yes i do


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> yes i do


Come on over...I'm making me some more oil right now


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2013)

pics or......???


----------



## slowbus (Feb 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Roaches, rolled into generational J's sprinkled with a little strategically placed kief. Some DJ Shadow, some Greatful Dead, bluetooth headphones of course.



right on bro.I sit back n listen thrue my vintage Klipsch speakers with a vintage Crown amp.Good thing me and my neighbors all like good music


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

Watching Ted, damn you canna butter but those pancakes were yummy! I'm thinking maybe a nice cup of some hot chocolate is in order.


----------



## Aliengod (Feb 1, 2013)

My very first LEGAL leaf!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

MJ came to find me


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2013)

Gotto love where i live


----------



## slowbus (Feb 1, 2013)

^^^^its not nice to photoshop your head on my body.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 1, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^its not nice to photoshop your head on my body.





 .


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

It's not nice to let this thread get derailed again. 


~45 min after my special pancakes


----------



## drolove (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's not nice to let this thread get derailed again.
> 
> View attachment 2507121
> ~45 min after my special pancakes


looks like they kicking in


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

drolove said:


> looks like they kicking in


Ya this batch I did almost 1g per edible so well ya, lets just say I am going to sleep very well tonight.


----------



## drolove (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya this batch I did almost 1g per edible so well ya, lets just say I am going to sleep very well tonight.


lol nice! i used to make cookies with a eighth in them for friends. those thing would have you feeling funny for 2 days man lol. but 1g is a lot too! what you put in them? strain wise


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

drolove said:


> lol nice! i used to make cookies with a eighth in them for friends. those thing would have you feeling funny for 2 days man lol. but 1g is a lot too! what you put in them? strain wise


I call it suicide, vintage 06,skunk #1,bubb98,c99,blu cheese, and trimmings from my last 3 grows lol.


----------



## drolove (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I call it suicide, vintage 06,skunk #1,bubb98,c99,blu cheese, and trimmings from my last 3 grows lol.


lol nice one. i wanna make some medicated pineapple upside down cake with pineapple express. probably wouldnt even be able to taste the weed since the express is so sweet.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

drolove said:


> lol nice one. i wanna make some medicated pineapple upside down cake with pineapple express. probably wouldnt even be able to taste the weed since the express is so sweet.


Express is very sweet, it makes my jizz taste like pinapples, so the wife says  hahaha

Damn you medibles got me talking all crazy like.

Here how about some pussy shots...............


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Express is very sweet, it makes my jizz taste like pinapples, so the wife says  hahaha
> 
> Damn you medibles got me talking all crazy like.
> 
> ...


Where do you buy authentic express? 

View attachment 2507148


----------



## drolove (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Express is very sweet, it makes my jizz taste like pinapples, so the wife says  hahaha
> 
> Damn you medibles got me talking all crazy like.
> 
> ...


ehh no black pussy for me....


----------



## drolove (Feb 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Where do you buy authentic express?


g13 labs sells it. best tasting strain ive ever had.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Where do you buy authentic express?
> 
> View attachment 2507148


g13 labs is the best breeder of it. They are hands down imo the most stable breeder for pe.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

drolove said:


> g13 labs sells it. best tasting strain ive ever had.


Yummy in my tummy


----------



## drolove (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> g13 labs is the best breeder of it. They are hands down imo the most stable breeder for pe.


who else even has it? the only other breeder that ive seen have it was barneys farm and theirs is a freakin auto! lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

I added it to my favorite list.


----------



## drolove (Feb 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I added it to my favorite list.


nice! i would recommend it to anyone. its literally full of flavor down to the last hit. makes your mouth water when you smoke it. with that and the taste combined its almost like you took a bite out of a actual pineapple.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

drolove said:


> who else even has it? the only other breeder that ive seen have it was barneys farm and theirs is a freakin auto! lol


Barney's and g13 has an auto version of it to lol. I hate auto's they are so unreliable. You can have like 10 great ones in a row and then boom you get shit pheno's. They aren't reliable enough for my likings.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

drolove said:


> nice! i would recommend it to anyone. its literally full of flavor down to the last hit. makes your mouth water when you smoke it. with that and the taste combined its almost like you took a bite out of a actual pineapple.


Anything special to get it to taste strong?


----------



## drolove (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Barney's and g13 has an auto version of it to lol. I hate auto's they are so unreliable. You can have like 10 great ones in a row and then boom you get shit pheno's. They aren't reliable enough for my likings.


i just hate them cause i always have a tight schedule to keep in my grows and they just do their own thing. plus indoor is about having control over your entire environment and the auto aspect takes away a little of that control.


----------



## drolove (Feb 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Anything special to get it to taste strong?


not that i know of, the last time i grew it, it was outdoors, in FFOF, and using fox farms nutes as well. very healthy strong growing plant as well.
but wasnt grown with anything crazy, just some organics.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2013)

Cool. Is it good with topping and cloning?


----------



## drolove (Feb 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cool. Is it good with topping and cloning?


ya can top the hell out of it and it makes a really nice bush and it clones very well. its a great strain all around. i hear pineapple express hash is to die for.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## drolove (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


>


lol was hoping no one was gonna call me on pics. ill see what i can find but i know i dont have much on the pineapple express for pics because i was in the middle of a big move and had my cam packed away for most of that grow.


----------



## drolove (Feb 1, 2013)

damn actually i cant find any at all. i think the pics are on my old cell phone actually. i do have this one though of after


----------



## kinetic (Feb 2, 2013)

High! Kinetic is!


----------



## drolove (Feb 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> High! Kinetic is!


lol me too. about to go to bed actually. been smoking hash all day


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> High! Kinetic is!


Your syntax. Wrong it is. 

I can't decide if you're Yoda or a Klingon.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 2, 2013)

of yourself....


I posted pics of the cake.... What you didn't know is I'm really an asshole and got her with the whipped cream as well.... Pay back is a bitch I guess...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Your syntax. Wrong it is.
> 
> I can't decide if you're Yoda or a Klingon.


Defiantly klingon


----------



## drolove (Feb 2, 2013)

im sayin yoda!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 2, 2013)

drolove said:


> im sayin yoda!


How about Yoda with a cling-on?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> How about Yoda with a cling-on?


Yoda with a cling-on slang, It's yoda from the hood.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2013)

Good night RIU!!!!!


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Feb 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Good night RIU!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2507333


 
holy fawk buddy,need some tooth picks ?


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2013)

g'night grumpy, lol.....


giggles26 said:


> Good night RIU!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2507333


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> holy fawk buddy,need some tooth picks ?


Haha no I'm good, thanks for asking though


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2013)

Aliengod said:


> My very first LEGAL leaf!


mine is framed and sitting on the mantle of the fireplace 

after 3+ years, it is kinda brown.

let me just say, giggles looks like one happy mother fucker.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2013)

DST said:


> g'night grumpy, lol.....


Not grumpy, more like at canna cookies and butter and well ya. I have like every stage of the effects on here lol. The pics are the from start to finish .

Come to the cannabis cup DST!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> mine is framed and sitting on the mantle of the fireplace
> 
> after 3+ years, it is kinda brown.
> 
> let me just say, giggles looks like one happy mother fucker.


How did you know I liked to fuck mothers? 

There's a mole!!!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 2, 2013)

UB is under the assumption that you continue to enjoy adult relations with the mother of your children....I believe his assumption is correct, you are the reacher and she is the settler.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 2, 2013)

You going to the cup giggle?


giggles26 said:


> Not grumpy, more like at canna cookies and butter and well ya. I have like every stage of the effects on here lol. The pics are the from start to finish .
> 
> Come to the cannabis cup DST!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You going to the cup giggle?


Yep me and the wife are going.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yep me and the wife are going.


Me and my wifey are too...you a coloradan?


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

mike.hotel said:


> View attachment 2507338View attachment 2507349


were you with Ravenwood??? 


sorry bad Jericho joke... watching the damn thing again for the 6th time...


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

before






after..


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> were you with Ravenwood???
> 
> 
> sorry bad Jericho joke... watching the damn thing again for the 6th time...



Aces and Eights

Closed up shop after the Obama administration took over. The regulations changed to where private security was going to absorb a lot of the recourse from the actions of many. We basically had no backing from the US government, so it was time to move to the next chapter.


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 2, 2013)

I haven't checked Jericho out yet.....will have to DVR it.


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

they ended the series before it was suppose too... kinda a let down but.. still worth rewatching..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 2, 2013)

Let's get this thread poppin!

I mustache you guys a question...


----------



## drolove (Feb 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Let's get this thread poppin!
> 
> I mustache ask you guys a question...
> 
> View attachment 2508653


lmfao! nice one!


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Let's get this thread poppin!
> 
> I mustache you guys a question...
> 
> View attachment 2508653


i am so going to reply to that give me a bit


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

wowhoooooooooooo sunni's awake.. 



post pics now


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2013)

i hate your location it puts 01010100101 all over the screen. also i will later, i worked for 15 hours today LAME.


----------



## drolove (Feb 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> i hate your location it puts 01010100101 all over the screen. also i will later, i worked for 15 hours today LAME.


have to agree here. its across my screen too....


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> i hate your location it puts 01010100101 all over the screen. also i will later, i worked for 15 hours today LAME.


how come its like that? though my screen was trippin


----------



## Trolling (Feb 2, 2013)

That's awesome lol, and original.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't be hatin' just because his location is bigger than yours.


----------



## jpill (Feb 3, 2013)

How did he get his location like that ?

I don't like to post pics on here but if you girls want to see me you can click on my skype icon


----------



## drolove (Feb 3, 2013)

what location????


----------



## jpill (Feb 3, 2013)

on the last page dude has his location icon going out into the screen.


----------



## drolove (Feb 3, 2013)

jpill said:


> on the last page dude has his location icon going out into the screen.


lol oh thats right! forgot what we were talking about here...


----------



## slowbus (Feb 3, 2013)

jpill said:


> on the last page dude has his location icon going out into the screen.



yeah,he is a real prick














j.k,lol


----------



## jpill (Feb 3, 2013)

lol . At first I was like wtf, then scrolled down.


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> awesome what kinda food?


It's falafel. In Denver. www.babasfalafel.com


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 3, 2013)

What I have been working on. Oh and my nebula nails <3  courtesy of my photographer friend.... Feeling blasted.


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 3, 2013)

Hubble bubbly. Get it? Bahahaha!


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 3, 2013)

I love the smoke pic with the purp dankdalia


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks <3 my friend Bianca took it, I edited it.


----------



## drolove (Feb 3, 2013)

man we got some cute girls on here


----------



## drolove (Feb 3, 2013)

reported as spam ^^^


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> were you with Ravenwood???
> 
> 
> sorry bad Jericho joke... watching the damn thing again for the 6th time...



Speaking of Jericho,

I had a dream of china nuking us last night. I was part of the effort to save my city with fuckking f-18s and warthogs flying over my head.

bad dreams


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 3, 2013)

I rip bikes- coz I can!


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> how come its like that? though my screen was trippin


Wordwrap. The html div that holds the "Location:" name does not have a wordwrap style applied to it.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> scanned some this am..
> Wifey and i
> 
> 
> ...


you handsome devil!!!


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 3, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> Hubble bubbly. Get it? Bahahaha! View attachment 2508810


LOVE your pictures dalia, you have beautiful hair


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

the reason why i aint slept in 2 fuckin days....


----------



## dangledo (Feb 3, 2013)

youre the reason you havent slept in two days.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 3, 2013)

So when expess stops posting one day I wonder if it will be from arrest or death by overdose?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 3, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2508805


Spidermites, poor grow room hygiene, 2/10 would not bang.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> the reason why i aint slept in 2 fuckin days....


That ain't no flake !!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So when expess stops posting one day I wonder if it will be from arrest or death by overdose?


Yeah I thought he got nicked.


----------



## NnthStTrls (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey lahadaextranjera, I was wondering about your Melon Gum grow. Did it have a very strong smell during the grow? I don't worry about smells unless they have that skunky, green smell that people associate with weed. If it's sweet, flora, fruity, earthy, piney, lemony, that's all good. Just not skunky. Hope to hear back from you on this. Peace.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 3, 2013)

NnthStTrls said:


> Hey lahadaextranjera, I was wondering about your Melon Gum grow. Did it have a very strong smell during the grow? I don't worry about smells unless they have that skunky, green smell that people associate with weed. If it's sweet, flora, fruity, earthy, piney, lemony, that's all good. Just not skunky. Hope to hear back from you on this. Peace.


Hey! I've just accepted ur friend request so that I can PM you. Yes, go for it. My next lot will be. Ur growing a cross of two weeds gods Soma and Simon .....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

dangledo said:


> youre the reason you havent slept in two days.


quote tucan sam... "just follow ur nose"


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So when expess stops posting one day I wonder if it will be from arrest or death by overdose?


prolly jail... im hard to kill.....


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

stop doing drugs like that youre gunna fucking die. jesus


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> stop doing drugs like that youre gunna fucking die. jesus


Oh like you really care lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Oh like you really care lol


true story i was thinking the same shit....... who wants a few 8 balss???


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Oh like you really care lol


how would you know??


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> how would you know??


I already know sunni. I already know.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> how would you know??


awwwwwwwwww shux u do care lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I already know sunni. I already know.


keep thinking that just because i dont like someone doesnt mean i dont care enough when i know they are going down hill, sorry you hate me that much you think you know everything about me, when you don't .


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> keep thinking that just because i dont like someone doesnt mean i dont care enough when i know they are going down hill, sorry you hate me that much you think you know everything about me, when you don't .


I just know a few things. Judgemental, annoying, and selfish.

Yeah, I've figured a FEW things out about you.

Don't pretend to care. Don't be fake.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> keep thinking that just because i dont like someone doesnt mean i dont care enough when i know they are going down hill, sorry you hate me that much you think you know everything about me, when you don't .


damn u dont like me???? i was just gonna offer u a rail and shit.. lol dont worry about me ima vet....


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I just know a few things. Judgemental, annoying, and selfish.
> 
> Yeah, I've figured a FEW things out about you.
> 
> Don't pretend to care. Don't be fake.


I am no way judgmental, annoying well thats for you to decide, and selfish? please I am the least bit selfish person ever. Why dont you come to the soup kitchen I volunteer for on mondays with me, and then to the SPCA on Fridays with me, Or how about the monthly food i make out of my own pocket money to help homeless eat in my city. Selfish? Never. Am I saint? hell no. but selfish no I am not .


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> I am no way judgmental, annoying well thats for you to decide, and selfish? please I am the least bit selfish person ever. Why dont you come to the soup kitchen I volunteer for on mondays with me, and then to the SPCA on Fridays with me, Or how about the monthly food i make out of my own pocket money to help homeless eat in my city. Selfish? Never. Am I saint? hell no. but selfish no I am not .


Damn, you lie a lot too.


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Damn, you lie a lot too.


I will take photos for you next time, just cause you dont like me, back off , get OVER IT.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> I will take photos for you next time, just cause you dont like me, back off , get OVER IT.


I want a picture of you washing dishes or slaving over a hot stove.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> I will take photos for you next time, just cause you dont like me, back off , get OVER IT.


Every time I see your name as the last poster in this thread and there is no pic of you attached, I die alittle inside.


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I want a picture of you washing dishes or slaving over a hot stove.


I'll do that tonight for you 



neosapien said:


> Every time I see your name as the last poster in this thread and there is no pic of you attached, I die alittle inside.


sorry neo


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> sorry neo


It's ok. I forgive you.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I want a picture of you washing dishes or slaving over a hot stove.


If you take a picture of you washing dishes in some 3" heels... I'll stfu, instantly.


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> I will take photos for you next time, just cause you dont like me, back off , get OVER IT.


 you go girl


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

oldesthippy said:


> you go girl


Her and I have a love hate relationship. She hates me and I love it.


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Her and I have a love hate relationship. She hates me and I love it.


no i think its the other way around. 3" heels?? psh pussys wear those


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I think I'm kinda over sunni. I know it will never be, and I have no more room on my wrists to cut myself.









Ahh, who the fuck am I kidding. sunni, I love you, I want to have babies with you. Kron, back off, or I will cut you. Cut you so deep.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i think its the other way around. 3" heels?? psh pussys wear those


3-4 is cool with me, anything else, might as well just get ballerina slippers.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i think its the other way around. 3" heels?? psh pussys wear those


6 inch heels, leapord skin mini skirt and and a top of your choice as long as there is good cleavage showing. whilst washing the pots sounds good?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> I want to have babies with you Kron, back off, or I will cut you. Cut you so deep.


I bet you do silly4.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> 6 inch heels, leapord skin mini skirt and and a top of your choice as long as there is good cleavage showing. whilst washing the pots sounds good?


^ Or your little black dress that every female SHOULD have.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I bet you do silly4.


Careful. I bite.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Careful. I bite.


Most women do.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

yeah... yall mother fuckers are str8 crazyy... as for me i think im finally gonna get some sleep.... holla at ur boy


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> ^ Or your little black dress that every female SHOULD have.


LOL ..i read that in a super gay voice for some reason, most girls have like 5 LBD


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> LOL ..i read that in a super gay voice for some reason, most girls have like 5 LBD


LBD is a must. Sorry... LBD ith a mutht. Theriouthly.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Most women do.


You must be confusing me with the other man who took your anal virginity. I don't go that way.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> You must be confusing me with the other man who took your anal virginity. I don't go that way.


No. I'm seeing you as a biting, scratching, sissy woman. Don't worry, the gel pad under your keyboard made your wrist limp like that... You're not gay or anything.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> No. I'm seeing you as a biting, scratching, sissy woman. Don't worry, the gel pad under your keyboard made your wrist limp like that... You're not gay or anything.


Says the kid with 3300 posts in 2 months. You may need take a break, step outside, get some fresh air. This internet thing is hard for you.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Says the kid with 3300 posts in 2 months. You may need take a break, step outside, get some fresh air. This internet thing is hard for you.


3300 posts and no limp wrist. 2000 and a very big limp wrist. What's your excuse?

Damn dude, I got more ass than you have teeth. Keep chewing.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> 3300 posts and no limp wrist. 2000 and a very big limp wrist. What's your excuse?


I have limp wrists because I rub my erect penis until ejaculation. But you already know this. You always clean up my mess.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Says the kid with 3300 posts in 2 months. You may need take a break, step outside, get some fresh air. This internet thing is hard for you.


37 posts a day is not very hard to get when you deal with finshaggy, see4, bmeat, etc.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> I have limp wrists because I rub my erect penis until ejaculation. But you already know this. You always clean up my mess.


You have limp wrists because you've been on all fours for too long. Don't try to church it up Dirt.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Eek. You are not good at this. Most of what you say makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Eek. You are not good at this. Most of what you say makes no fucking sense.


Doesn't have to. You can't make much sense out of anything anyway.


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2013)

Just passing through.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> I have limp wrists because I rub my erect penis until ejaculation. But you already know this. You always clean up my mess.


You have dainty limp wrists. Enough said little man.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You have limp wrists because you've been on all fours for too long.


What the fuck does this mean? Trolling and razzing takes more effort than simply writing words down. A collection of words need to have meaning, something that gives your thoughts substance.

Most of what you say holds no meaning, you just think of random shit and don't think anything through. I should expect nothing less of a low caliber troll.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Doesn't have to. You can't make much sense out of anything anyway.


lol! No you! Youre a poopy face!

C'mon kid, you can do better than that. Seriously.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You have dainty limp wrists. Enough said little man.


Ok, we have established this already, come up with new material. Your trolling is already old and tired.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You have limp wrists because you have been on all fours for too long, taking it in the ass. Sorry I have to spell every damn thing out for you. I'll make sure to troll on the elementary level for you so you don't feel left out.


Ha! I got what you were trying to imply. But it was nothing of substance. On what grounds would preclude you to insinuate this idea?

I realize you will need some time to google some of those words... Let me know if you have difficulty...


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Ok, we have established this already, come up with new material. Your trolling is already old and tired.


Good. Limp wristed homos belong on my ignore list. Seeya!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 3, 2013)

so is this internet or american banter ??
english banter is somewhat different i will say lol
not bad at all 420 god, is that you? I will now refer to you as "boss"


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Good. Limp wristed homos belong on my ignore list. Seeya!


Awww, poor kid giving up so quickly? You are very bad at this. Ciao viado.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> so is this internet or american banter ??
> english banter is somewhat different i will say lol
> not bad at all 420 god, is that you? I will now refer to you as "boss"


haha. it was more like me having fun. and kron raging over the internet. kron reminds me of this kid....

[video=youtube;YersIyzsOpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 3, 2013)

BDE.... i beleive the banned wagon thread is a few pages back lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

ahhahaha 2timer your sig is pretty damn funny


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 3, 2013)

The girls at Macarena mar beach party!! It was a fun night!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

I like pictures like that. Wish I had some spanish women in my life! So damn sexy.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Wasn't me. I'm not much of a fan of rollie but I do respect the guy since he's the admin and the main reason the site continues to roll.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Wasn't me. I'm not much of a fan of rollie but I do respect the guy since he's the admin and the main reason the site continues to roll.


I thought you had me on your ignore list? I'd much prefer it that way.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> I thought you had me on your ignore list? I'd much prefer it that way.


You're so gullible.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You're so gullible.


Reread what I wrote. And try again.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Reread what I wrote. And try again.


No thanks, I just had rollie crawl up up my ass again. I'm not in the mood to toy with you anymore clown. Ignore for real now.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

*see4* 
Veteran Smoker

[h=2] This message is hidden because *see4* is on your ignore list. [/h] View Post
Remove user from ignore list



​


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh my hell. I just lost like 2500 rep points. I actually got -repped by rollie. BAH! I was wondering wtf that red symbol meant.


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2013)

.................


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> No thanks, I just had rollie crawl up up my ass again. I'm not in the mood to toy with you anymore clown. Ignore for real now.


if you stop being such a useless tool, maybe moderators wouldn't have to "crawl up up your ass". but in all sincerity, thank you for putting me on your ignore list. learning how to troll without crossing the line takes an art, something you have not seemed to master. again, ciao viado.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't go away mad, kid. Just go away.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> stop doing drugs like that youre gunna fucking die. jesus


Population control... That ain't no fish scale shit! Lmao Peruvian FAKE


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> I thought you had me on your ignore list? I'd much prefer it that way.


he says it but he won't do it 

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to see4 again.





*


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

Wtf was that? Last 8 pages....cute


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

At least theexpress put up his stepped on blow pics!


----------



## greenswag (Feb 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Wtf was that? Last 8 pages....cute


after you and (can't remember who) were talking about your avatar I had to look up the movie. Sounds fucked up man ._.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

greenswag said:


> after you and (can't remember who) were talking about your avatar I had to look up the movie. Sounds fucked up man ._.


You'd be wise to watch it! Then watch it again


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaannnny way.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You'd be wise to watch it! Then watch it again


I downloaded and watched it, I couldn't get my head around it, seemed like a load of inbreds leading fucked up lives, that bit where he is in the bath and his mum is washing his hair made me feel sick and all those poor cats, I don't know what was worse the fact I'll never get that hour and half back or that I watched until the end? was like watching a non fatal accident I couldn't watch it or look away lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> At least theexpress put up his stepped on blow pics!


i didnt even step on it yet... which reminds me.... need to pick up some manitol and acetone.... fuck i cant sleep still....


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

Dirtbag^^^^^


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok you received the initial shock! Now its time to watch it again..pure comedy


W Dragon said:


> I downloaded and watched it, I couldn't get my head around it, seemed like a load of inbreds leading fucked up lives, that bit where he is in the bath and his mum is washing his hair made me feel sick and all those poor cats, I don't know what was worse the fact I'll never get that hour and half back or that I watched until the end? was like watching a non fatal accident I couldn't watch it or look away lol


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

All pussys stretch! Your however has no comeback! Loose lips


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok, you guys are killing me. What video are you talking about?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

We did that the other day I'm stopping now, my apologies big sister


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Ok, you guys are killing me. What video are you talking about?


Gummo......


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> All pussys stretch! Your however has no comeback! Loose lips


lol... cook it up... see if it dont come back.....


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Ok you received the initial shock! Now its time to watch it again..pure comedy


I can't mate I already deleted it plus I don't think I could sit through it again, I actually felt a little relieved when it ended and I could turn it off lol 
It's been a strange weekend I've given up smoking both fags and mj and that movie just made it a little weirder and makes me feel like I need a smoke almost like I've been violated or something lol one of the strangest films I've seen in a long time.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Ok, you guys are killing me. What video are you talking about?


This is the copy I downloaded earlier mate....
http://www.pirateflix.info/torrent/4172867/Gummo.1997.DVDRip.XviD-DiSSOLVE


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

From guilty to guilty pleasure! Me an my wife joke about it all the time


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> This is the copy I downloaded earlier mate....
> http://www.pirateflix.info/torrent/4172867/Gummo.1997.DVDRip.XviD-DiSSOLVE


really? do you get some sort of kickback? you send me to a pb ripoff site with click to pay links? seriously?


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> really? do you get some sort of kickback? you send me to a pb ripoff site with click to pay links? seriously?


I don't know what you mean by that mate? I only use two sites to download movies from that one and extratorrent, extratorrent doesn't have it with seeders and that's the copy I downloaded earlier and it worked fine for me.
I'm not very clued up on all the computer stuff and if I caused you any probs with that link I apologise, it seems to work fine on my laptop and I've used it quiet a few times for films and tv episodes.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I don't know what you mean by that mate? I only use two sites to download movies from that one and extratorrent, extratorrent doesn't have it with seeders and that's the copy I downloaded earlier and it worked fine for me.
> I'm not very clued up on all the computer stuff and if I caused you any probs with that link I apologise, it seems to work fine on my laptop and I've used it quiet a few times for films and tv episodes.


use torrent.to if you do not belong to private torrent sites.

the link you provided me was to a spam site that is a rip off of thepiratebay.se -- where, when you click the download torrent link does not take you through a series of "click this ad" to get to the torrent source... just sayin.

not sure if it was intentional or not... but im giving you a heads up...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2013)

nevergiveup:) said:


> dont worry neo...shes an attention whore. Shell post a bunch more soon.


No sock puppet action here - move along.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> use torrent.to if you do not belong to private torrent sites.
> 
> the link you provided me was to a spam site that is a rip off of thepiratebay.se -- where, when you click the download torrent link does not take you through a series of "click this ad" to get to the torrent source... just sayin.
> 
> not sure if it was intentional or not... but im giving you a heads up...


I went to the site and clicked on the anon download link, lead me to a save and asked if I wanted to allow something to make changes to my computer (prob just dl'ing the torrent used). I declined because I'm not interested enough to risk that, but I didn't have any adds or shit to go through to download it. What are you clicking just to get things straight? 

edit: wow, went right over my head what you pressed. Try the link to the right of it, may work better for you


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Good. Limp wristed homos belong on my ignore list. Seeya!


Dude! Seriously?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Dude! Seriously?


Yes. 100%.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> use torrent.to if you do not belong to private torrent sites.
> 
> the link you provided me was to a spam site that is a rip off of thepiratebay.se -- where, when you click the download torrent link does not take you through a series of "click this ad" to get to the torrent source... just sayin.
> 
> not sure if it was intentional or not... but im giving you a heads up...


cheers for the advice and I'm sorry that happened to you mate, it doesn't happen to me when I go on there, I click get this torrent that is in green writing with the little magnet next to it and then it goes to another page that has the name of the film across the middle of the page in big blue writing that says download xxxxxxxx, I click on that and then it goes onto my utorrent thing.
Was only trying to help mate and that's all I know how to do, most of my friends and family use that site and extratorrent, the old piratebay doesn't work on virgin anymore in the UK and that's the one we've been using since, my apologies if it caused any headaches for ya, I really was just trying to help you get the movie and that is a very fast dload.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 3, 2013)

I do have to click to allow this action before it starts downloading just went through the motions, it deffo works fine on my laptop, maybe because I'm on virgin in the UK??? 
This really is stretching my tinternet skills, not to worry I just won't put up links for that site anymore unless I know it's for someone that already uses it.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Yes. 100%.


You have some growing up to do it seems.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 3, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I do have to click to allow this action before it starts downloading just went through the motions, it deffo works fine on my laptop, maybe because I'm on virgin in the UK???
> This really is stretching my tinternet skills, not to worry I just won't put up links for that site anymore unless I know it's for someone that already uses it.


The torrents fine pal don't worry about it.
piratebay is still going, it just changes it's name really often now.. at the moment it's piratebay.se


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> You have some growing up to do it seems.


No, not really. I am against the idea of homosexuality. Period. If you want to be sexually retarded, go ahead.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> No, not really. I am against the idea of homosexuality. Period. If you want to be sexually retarded, go ahead.


Keep typing. The real you is showing. Not only a chauvinist but homophobic as well.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> No, not really. I am against the idea of homosexuality. Period. If you want to be sexually retarded, go ahead.


how are you still here? somebody must really like you for you not to be banned right now. obviously your other accounts keep getting banned, but that makes sense when you are calling out a moderator directly... but this account should be banned too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> No, not really. I am against the idea of homosexuality. Period. If you want to be sexually retarded, go ahead.


that has to be one of the most retarded things anyone has ever said on this website.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Keep typing. The real you is showing. Not only a chauvinist but homophobic as well.


Fear and disgust are two completely different things my man. Dude on dude, DISGUSTING. Am I afraid? No. Shits plain gross.


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> The torrents fine pal don't worry about it.
> piratebay is still going, it just changes it's name really often now.. at the moment it's piratebay.se


cheers mate I was thinking I may have caused someone some computer probs then and knowing how stressful this computer malarky is don't want to be making it worse for anyone, I have nearly broken my laptop dozens of times over and at the min there's a chunk of casing missing off the one side where I jabbed it a bit hard and broke it off also broke one of the fans inside it, nearly time for another new one now just waiting for this one to over heat and pack in on me like the others lol


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Keep typing. The real you is showing. Not only a chauvinist but homophobic as well.


he is terrible at trolling. he is frightened to come out himself, so he thinks by taking it out on others will make him a better person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Fear and disgust are two completely different things my man. Dude on dude, DISGUSTING. Am I afraid? No. Shits plain gross.


voice of experience?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that has to be one of the most retarded things anyone has ever said on this website.


There's no way I'm changing my view on this. Homosexuality is disgusting. Case closed. Get off your fairy loving high horses.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Fear and disgust are two completely different things my man. Dude on dude, DISGUSTING. Am I afraid? No. Shits plain gross.


Just keep typing. Your credibility sinks with every post.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> There's no way I'm changing my view on this. Homosexuality is disgusting. Case closed. Get off your fairy loving high horses.


Keep your opinions to yourself. Nobody wants to hear it. Nobody likes you. Nobody has, nobody ever will. We realize that your family has turned their back on you, but being a bad troll on this site will only make things worse.


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)

my drive to Church this am... froggy out today


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> *sexually retarded*



&#8203;.............


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> There's no way I'm changing my view on this. Homosexuality is disgusting. Case closed. Get off your fairy loving high horses.


fairy loving high horses?

i get my rocks off on vagina, but i'm not about to pretend that it's ridiculous for someone to get their rocks off some other way.

what is it they say about those being least comfortable in their persuasions being the first to condemn others for theirs?


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Who cares. I'm set in my views regarding homosexuality. I don't agree with it. That's it. I'm the bad guy because I don't agree with same sex relations? Well fuck you. Get over it.


I deal with you and your ilk on a daily basis. For the last 30 some odd years I seen and heard comments just like yours. I lost a partner to like minded attitudes. I've suffered injury and permanent damage from ideology just like yours. What did it gain me besides short term memory issues and a grave to visit on holidays? Insight. I have nothing to get over. I'm fine the way I am. You sir, however, need a little work. I have lived in fear most of my life simply for being who I am. So my response to you is, "Go fuck yourself and the horse you rode in on."


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

mamedicalmaryjane said:


> hey, did your computer shut off or were you ignoring me on yahoo?


kron? is that you? you do know they are going to ban you again soon right?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I deal with you and your ilk on a daily basis. For the last 30 some odd years I seen and heard comments just like yours. I lost a partner to like minded attitudes. I've suffered injury and permanent damage from ideology just like yours. What did it gain me besides short term memory issues and a grave to visit on holidays? Insight. I have nothing to get over. I'm fine the way I am. You sir, however, need a little work. I have lived in fear most of my life simply for being who I am. So my response to you is, "Go fuck yourself and the horse you rode in on."


bro... ima buy you a hooker.... under one condition... SHE CANT HAVE A DICK!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> bro... ima buy you a hooker.... under one condition... SHE CANT HAVE A DICK!!


Afraid of the competition?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

fuck i wish i had some somas right about now...


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

*

Carne Seca* 

Marijuana EXPERT

[h=2] This message is hidden because *Carne Seca* is on your ignore list. [/h] View Post
Remove user from ignore list​


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Damn Carne, welcome to the ignore list, u homo.


damn, kron. welcome to the "i will troll you mercilessly" list, you closet case.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Afraid of the competition?


damn......................... i dont even know what to say to that.... i gracefuly bow out..


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> damn, kron. welcome to the "i will troll you mercilessly" list, you closet case.


You're trolling isn't that good. I've seen your work.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You're trolling isn't that good. I've seen your work.


i'm way better at trolling than you're.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

02-03-2013, 02:23 PM 
*UncleBuck* 
Marijuana EXPERT

[h=2] This message is hidden because *UncleBuck* is on your ignore list. [/h] View Post
Remove user from ignore list​


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

^^^^ haahahahahaha uv become a turn the other cheek kinda guy huh?


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)

I began to care what others thought when I was 2.. this shortly stopped as my brain developed and I got wiser..

brought to you by the letters...

GIOUA


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> 02-03-2013, 02:23 PM
> *UncleBuck*
> Marijuana EXPERT
> 
> ...


LOL!

that's the interweb equivalent of shoving your fingers into your ears, squeezing your eyes shut, holding your breath, and stomping your mickey mouse shoes on the kitchen floor until mommy gives you the ice cream treat.

or, in your particular case, the closet floor. the way far back part of the closet, to be exact.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> that's the interweb equivalent of shoving your fingers into your ears, squeezing your eyes shut, holding your breath, and stomping your mickey mouse shoes on the kitchen floor until mommy gives you the ice cream treat.
> 
> or, in your particular case, the closet floor. the way far back part of the closet, to be exact.


lol mickey mouse??? we all know he is still rockin them l.a. gears...


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ^^^^ haahahahahaha uv become a turn the other cheek kinda guy huh?


Yeah I'm not concerned with what those boneheads have to say.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 3, 2013)

So, where are the pictures of sunni?


----------



## drolove (Feb 3, 2013)

geez wtf happened here? you guys racked up almost 15 pages of BS since i was on last..


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 3, 2013)

think it's the interweb equivalent of saying "I think you're a cunt..."




UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> that's the interweb equivalent of shoving your fingers into your ears, squeezing your eyes shut, holding your breath, and stomping your mickey mouse shoes on the kitchen floor until mommy gives you the ice cream treat.
> 
> or, in your particular case, the closet floor. the way far back part of the closet, to be exact.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So, where are the pictures of sunni?


She said later tonight... This should be interesting.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 3, 2013)

Picture of me 4 years ago after taking a fly in a lockheed C-130.


----------



## drolove (Feb 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Picture of me 4 years ago after taking a fly in a lockheed C-130.


fun ride???


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> She said later tonight... This should be interesting.


You probably won't be around to see them..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Picture of me 4 years ago after taking a fly in a lockheed C-130.


been in those a hundred times! nothing like a hurk!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You probably won't be around to see them..


I'm not dying to see a 5 do dishes while wearing high heels either. So.. if it happens it happens.


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm not dying to see* a 5 *do dishes while wearing high heels either. So.. if it happens it happens.


wow what a compliment, i thought for sure i was a 3 1/2 maybe I suppose if you and i got together we could easily be a 10


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm not dying to see a 5 do dishes while wearing high heels either. So.. if it happens it happens.


A 5? lol... ok


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> wow what a compliment, i thought for sure i was a 3 1/2 maybe I suppose if you and i got together we could easily be a 10


Didn't you have something you were supposed to be doing? Hmm?


----------



## slowbus (Feb 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Picture of me 4 years ago after taking a fly in a lockheed C-130.



nice I used to work at Lockheed Martin in cny


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 3, 2013)

drolove said:


> fun ride???


certainly beats an easyjet flight bro hell yea haha

This is a shot out the back of it which was kept open the whole time...


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> wow what a compliment, i thought for sure i was a 3 1/2 maybe I suppose if you and i got together we could easily be a 10


I'm thinking this math thing is going to be tough for him to understand.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> A 5? lol... ok


She's a 5. Average. 

But... on the "bring home to mom" scale... hmm.. I'm thinking she's about a 7.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Picture of me 4 years ago after taking a fly in a lockheed C-130.


I used to take hop flights in c130's all the time.. from wright patt to little hanger stops in indiana.. also did my tech training in those..


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Dang 2Time, that's pretty tight. The only military equipment I've ever driven/ridden in are the strikers. You win!


----------



## slowbus (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm not dying to see a 5 do dishes while wearing high heels either. So.. if it happens it happens.


I'd slit a motherfuckers throat to see a 5 doing my dishes.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> She's a 5. Average.
> 
> But... on the "bring home to mom" scale... hmm.. I'm thinking she's about a 7.


id give her a healthy 8.8!!!!! she could be a 9.2 if she would stop lieing about having double dd's


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> She's a 5. Average.
> 
> But... on the "bring home to mom" scale... hmm.. I'm thinking she's about a 7.


If she's a 5 and you'd have no chance with her, what does that say about you?


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

i think they are bigger.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Dammit express! I didn't notice you changed your avi again.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 3, 2013)

eitherway they are nice


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I'd slit a motherfuckers throat to see a 5 doing my dishes.


Eh... guess you don't have it good like I do.


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> i think they are bigger.


no they are 32dd. express just keeps missing the boob photos on here somehow....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> eitherway they are nice


those are some healthy c cups fo sho!!!!!!!!! dd's hardly


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> no they are 32dd. express just keeps missing the boob photos on here somehow....


i've said it time and time again. but i will say it again.

i.

love.

you!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> no they are 32dd. express just keeps missing the boob photos on here somehow....


32DD?? how is that even possible?! Jesus! Thumbs up from this guy!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

you know who had some big ass titties???? silentrunning.. that broad was stacked... she had ass, tits, thighs, hips,


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 3, 2013)

This thread is all over the place, lets just talk about giggles.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> This thread is all over the place, lets just talk about giggles.


Giggles is cool shit. No trolling from me on that one.


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> This thread is all over the place, lets just talk about giggles.


heard he had clown herpes??? this true?


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Giggles is cool shit. No trolling from me on that one.


play or we beat you..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 3, 2013)

well i know how it can get back on track! 32DD pics


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> play or we beat you..


Gah fine... Giggles, why does your chin laugh with you when you laugh?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> well i know how it can get back on track! 32DD pics


No doubt hydromod.... Where are these 32DD in high heels cooking over a hot stove pics sunni?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> heard he had clown herpes??? this true?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


What the....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


>



rofl.........


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> rofl.........



whos a better troll then me???? come on now son...


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> whos a better troll then me???? come on now son...


Buck seems to think he has the title. I just think he has no life and better be good at something.


----------



## drolove (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> whos a better troll then me???? come on now son...


see4 is...
hell i think even finshaggy still has you beat


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

drolove said:


> see4 is...


LOL no he's not. That guy is Grade A certified moron.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 3, 2013)

lol who just gave me 22 ghost likes? I feel so loved


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Gah fine... Giggles, why does your chin laugh with you when you laugh?




There ya go!!!.. ohhhhhhhhhhh I wanna edit some pics now... muahhahahahaha


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol who just gave me 22 ghost likes? I feel so loved


Probably the same bastard that gave me 450 ghost likes.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> whos a better troll *then* me???? come on now son...


"..better *than* me????" - than, not then.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> There ya go!!!.. ohhhhhhhhhhh I wanna edit some pics now... muahhahahahaha


Uh oh.... hahahah


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Probably the same bastard that gave me 450 ghost likes.


Who is this mysterious bastard? I think I'm in love.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Who is this mysterious bastard? I think I'm in love.


Oh man, I drank heavily one night and woke up with 999 (that's where it stops I think).... I knew right there I was up to no good the night before.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> LOL no he's not. That guy is Grade A certified moron.


aww kron, now now. just because you are a baddy at life doesn't mean everyone else is. i realize your only defense for me is to put me on ignore list. which i am totally fine with. but it only shows how cowardly you are that you try to troll me, only to have me on ignore.

don't be a coward.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> "..better *than* me????" - than, not then.



im da bestest!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im da bestest!!!!!!!!!!!


Everestttest.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 3, 2013)

i think its time to burn some force og! need to try out my new bong!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Everestttest.



knowimtalkinbout............


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> knowimtalkinbout............


Imwichayoucarrythebrickillgograbthebat.


----------



## drolove (Feb 3, 2013)

whythefuckyouguystalkinglikethis


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Imwichayoucarrythebrickillgograbthebat.



i always carry a brick in my right shoe.. no worries dog.... :] go get the bat from in the alley by the dumpster under that old couch.... you know ur in the right area if you hear a dorrito bag russtle...


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

drolove said:


> whythefuckyouguystalkinglikethis


they are butt buddies, and enjoy each others ass play. that is pillow talk for them.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

drolove said:


> whythefuckyouguystalkinglikethis


cuzzwedontbeleaveinspacesproperspellingorpunctuation...


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

His hairline has horns too. Strangest balding hairline ever.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> they are butt buddies, and enjoy each others ass play. that is pillow talk for them.


are you trying to get my undivided attention??? u might not like whats comming if u are.. u might have to put me on ignore... or slit ur wrists.. w/e works better for ya


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

gioua said:


>


Prying open my Third Eye! 
Prying open my Third Eye!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

You really do get a picture of some people's true self in this thread!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> cuzzwedontbeleaveinspacesproperspellingorpunctuation...


ibetsee4cantevenreadthiscrapwithouthavingtostopthinkaboutitrereaditandthencomeupwithsometrollsayinglikewegivearatsassaboutthisassclow n.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You really do get a picture of some people's true self in this thread!


I'm worried about the guy that has the little boy in the bathtub pic.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Prying open my Third Eye!
> Prying open my Third Eye!


[youtube]-ACzQ5m0qYQ[/youtube]


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> are you trying to get my undivided attention??? u might not like whats comming if u are.. u might have to put me on ignore... or slit ur wrists.. w/e works better for ya


we've been through this already. you're bad at it.

the word is "coming" not "comming"

by all means, go right ahead. but if i stop responding, it's not because i don't care, but likely because im either watching football, having sex, sleeping, or going to a job. I realize you do none of those things, but please respect what I be, yo.


----------



## drolove (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> are you trying to get my undivided attention??? u might not like whats comming if u are.. u might have to put me on ignore... or slit ur wrists.. w/e works better for ya


bet you wont!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> we've been through this already. you're bad at it.
> 
> the word is "coming" not "comming"
> 
> by all means, go right ahead. but if i stop responding, it's not because i don't care, but likely because im either watching football, having sex, sleeping, or going to a job. I realize you do none of those things, but please respect what I be, yo.



its "cumming" as in im "cumming" in your wife.... and leaving u to take care da baby...... you gonna know it aint urs cuzz he aint gonna have ur lazy ass eye....


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I'm worried about the guy that has the little boy in the bathtub pic.


Pales in comparison!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Pales in comparison!


lol i know, im just messin with you. what was the name of the movie you guys were talking about? (where that avatar is from)


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)

Giggles will find it funny... that's the cool part.. he has a great sense of humor... A++


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its "cumming" as in im "cumming" in your wife.... and leaving u to take care da baby...... you gonna know it aint urs cuzz he aint gonna have ur lazy ass eye....


really? that's what you come up with? I can see you having a point if that's actually what you originally wrote. But it's not. You wrote comming. You weren't trying to be clever, you just didn't know how to spell the word.

Good luck cumming in my wife. That thing is like the Holland fucking Tunnel after I'm done with it. Your pencil dick wouldn't even hit her side walls. I bet you couldn't even point out a speed bag if a girl put a laser pointer to it.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> Giggles will find it funny... that's the cool part.. he has a great sense of humor... A++


p.c.p. will have you like that... you just laff at everything.... and then u smoke a lil more and think u can fly........ :]


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> really? that's what you come up with? I can see you having a point if that's actually what you originally wrote. But it's not. You wrote comming. You weren't trying to be clever, you just didn't know how to spell the word.
> 
> Good luck cumming in my wife. That thing is like the Holland fucking Tunnel after I'm done with it. Your pencil dick wouldn't even hit her side walls. I bet you couldn't even point out a speed bag if a girl put a laser pointer to it.


That's the best part about your cheating wife: She makes sure we are smaller than you so you can't tell. Plus... she lets us beat it up till we are done like a good woman.

Don't you know, the weakest form of trolling is correcting ones punctuation? Wow man, you can spell and form sentence structures. Guess that makes you smart?


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> Giggles will find it funny... that's the cool part.. he has a great sense of humor... A++


There are a lot of cool cats around here. Giggles is one of em. Seems like a good dude.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> really? that's what you come up with? I can see you having a point if that's actually what you originally wrote. But it's not. You wrote comming. You weren't trying to be clever, you just didn't know how to spell the word.
> 
> Good luck cumming in my wife. That thing is like the Holland fucking Tunnel after I'm done with it. Your pencil dick wouldn't even hit her side walls. I bet you couldn't even point out a speed bag if a girl put a laser pointer to it.


she call me long schlong silvers... cuzz i reach all the spots u cant....


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> That's the best part about your cheating wife. She makes sure we are smaller than you so you can't tell. Plus... she lets us beat it up till we are done like a good woman.


Put me on ignore, and leave me there. You've already lost once. Stay lost. You are bad at this. Always have been, always will be.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> That's the best part about your cheating wife. She makes sure we are smaller than you so you can't tell. Plus... she lets us beat it up till we are done like a good woman.


shit... i had that bitches booty hole whistling while she walks......


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> she call me long schlong silvers... cuzz i reach all the spots u cant....


c'mon man. you can do better. seriously. that's all you got? you simply reuse my words? you are very bad at this.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Put me on ignore, and leave me there. You've already lost once. Stay lost. You are bad at this. Always have been, always will be.


I didn't know internet trolling was a skill in life? Soooo sorry I don't make your "cut" 

Once your opinion matters, I'll let you know.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> shit... i had that bitches booty hole whistling while she walks......


now that would be a sight to see! reminds me of a time when i was doing her doggie on the edge of the bed... without telling her i jammed it in her ass, the poor thing shot across the bed crying like a hit dog... i felt so bad. funny as fuck, but still felt bad


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> now that would be a sight to see! reminds me of a time when i was doing her doggie on the edge of the bed... without telling her i jammed it in her ass, the poor thing shot across the bed crying like a hit dog... i felt so bad. funny as fuck, but still felt bad


Starting to think bmeat = see4.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

wow. you guys are too funny. this isn't trolling, this is comedy hour.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

...........


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Obvious coward is obvious. Clearly my opinion matters, what other reason, besides being a total pussy, would you try to troll with me, obviously lose, and then say you put me on ignore, just so you wouldn't have to engage with me until you found it convenient? Only cowardice pussies do that kind of shit. You a cowardice pussy Kron?


Your opinion doesn't matter at all. The sooner you learn that, the better.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

What's even better is the two of them like each others comments. Aww, butt buddies 4 life!!


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 3, 2013)

The last few pages of the thread have been like this.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> ...........View attachment 2509800


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

May I remind you kids, this site is for adults over the age of 18. Your maturity is showing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> This thread is all over the place, lets just talk about giggles.


he seems like a genuinely happy guy, that giggles.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> he seems like a genuinely happy guy, that giggles.


Buck, you have 33k posts! holy fuck man. you must have been at it hard with some of these clowns..


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> I feel like this is a line from a movie. Am I wrong?


I should write movies about these stains, but not as far as i know...maybe


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Buck, you have 33k posts! holy fuck man. you must have been at it hard with some of these clowns..


i piled up a stack of those posts this summer, just sitting in the backyard, guarding the greenhouse.*

i look forward to possibly passing 50k if i get to do another summer of guard duty.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2013)

but enough about me, let's focus on giggles.


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I should write movies about these stains, but not as far as i know...maybe


There's already a short film about these two....

[video=youtube;dyMXYE_50Ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyMXYE_50Ts[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Feb 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> but enough about me, let's focus on giggles.


I tried to be his friend, I tried to be his best friend...He isn't having any of that!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> i am so going to reply to that give me a bit


So I gave you a bit but you never replied lol


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 3, 2013)

What a fucking sketchy ass thread.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> wow what a compliment, i thought for sure i was a 3 1/2 maybe I suppose if you and i got together we could easily be a 10


I know this thread is locked, but you're a 10+ in my book. 

that is all


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

since giggles asked me so nicely to open up this thread again, I'm gonna go ahead and open it. 







please don't make me regret this gang..


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 5, 2013)

First on the re-open


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Boom!! Thanks doc! Well I kinda asked.

If anyone screws this up I will find you and carve out your eyes haha, I kid....but for real lets get this shit rolling i'll start!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> First on the re-open


I was the first to post a pic so ha! Eat that peyote


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 5, 2013)

I think Doc was actually the first in after lock.

Of course, he did have an advantage.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Boom!! Thanks doc! Well I kinda asked.
> 
> If anyone screws this up I will find you and carve out your eyes haha, I kid....but for real lets get this shit rolling i'll start!


you have a beautiful wife. y'all make a nice couple


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

It's great that it's back open and we were all first back in but let's keep this thread on topic this time


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

View attachment 2513189 cause im such an attention whore LOL


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you have a beautiful wife. y'all make a nice couple


Thanks bro, and thanks again for opening this back up


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's great that it's back open and we were all first back in but let's keep this thread on topic this time


you got beautiful children also bro


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2513189 cause im such an attention whore LOL


Do you ever see any of us complain when you post pics? Nope so just keep them coming


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 5, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I was the first to post a pic so ha! Eat that peyote


Oh noes!!! Wadamigunnado?!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> cause im such an attention whore LOL


you need to learn to blow up them pics girl. I digg the glasses


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Oh noes!!! Wadamigunnado?!


Smoke some weed?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni and I have the same exact nose


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's what happens when I eat one 2 many canna cookies haha


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

that damn italian nose...although the glasses make it look biggerView attachment 2513190


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Free bump for sunni


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think I paralyzed him, uh oh. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is it summer yet? I think we are both ready


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> that damn italian nose...although the glasses make it look biggerView attachment 2513190


your a silver fox sunni, dont obsess, all that is good ( ...pointing finger all around your pic... )


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think I now know why there were circles all through my yard.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

Silver fox? I thought that was a term used for guys that were older, grey haired and still had game?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Silver fox? I thought that was a term used for guys that were older, grey haired and still had game?


I thought the exact same thing, maybe silver fox is a new term and I'm not up to the new lingo?  

Either way sunni is a knock out and well ya


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Johnny Apple seed day at school. I wasn't about to pass up free apple fritter!!


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2013)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]love it!!! 

[/FONT]*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to giggles26 again.





*


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

What you mean teacher that I don't get none?!?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

I love apple fritters. There's an organic farm that does an apple/harvest fest kind of near me. I think I'm going to buy some of the soil they sell this year too.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Glad they let me keep my fingers.

Ya that's right bitches I'm blowing this thread up! keep up! Do work


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

Awesome the thread is back up! 

I was getting tired of not talking about giggles.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Awesome the thread is back up!
> 
> I was getting tired of not talking about giggles.


I'm the reason this thread is back up. So if you wanna talk about me please keep trolling to a minimum cuz if it gets closed again I'm gonna hunt you guys down lol.

And I knew you guys all missed me


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Now that is what you call service, lil guy made me colored eggs for breakfast when I was sick


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's how we roll in this household, fuck normal candles, were unique


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm the reason this thread is back up. So if you wanna talk about me please keep trolling to a minimum cuz if it gets closed again I'm gonna hunt you guys down lol.
> 
> And I knew you guys all missed me


Hep never trolls  

Hopefuly the thread will last at least 10 more pages lol


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

does anybody else think that giggles is logged onto RIU in that pic?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hep never trolls
> 
> Hopefuly the thread will last at least 10 more pages lol


I've made it last at least 10 pages worth of pics so at least if you fucks get it closed you will have something to remember me by 

Oh and I call you guys fucks with the most sincere kindness


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> does anybody else think that giggles is logged onto RIU in that pic?


Why do you even have to think about it?

You guys are part of my familia!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Weee! I wanna be young again


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 5, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've made it last at least 10 pages worth of pics so at least if you fucks get it closed you will have something to remember me by
> 
> Oh and I call you guys fucks with the most sincere kindness


It's ok, fuck.

It's better than unlucky's *u shitters*


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is it just me or does it seem like if I left my hand there I might lose a finger or 2? lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

It's a bird, it's plane! Nope it's just giggles locking himself out of the house, whoops. 

Notice how I felt the need to close the window and smile at my girl


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

I guess my ear smells good? Or maybe she was just getting a lil nibble.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanksgiving day play.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi meet freckles, he's been making me some great compost for this summer


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's a bird, it's plane! Nope it's just giggles locking himself out of the house, whoops.
> 
> Notice how I felt the need to close the window and smile at my girl


I see London. I see France. I see giggle's under... gonads.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hi meet freckles, he's been making me some great compost for this summer


dude, I love raising chickens.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, I love raising chickens.


Me too . They are helping me gear up for this summer


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 5, 2013)

I found the Easter bunny!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 6, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I see London. I see France. I see giggle's under... gonads.


Baaaahahahahahaaa, i was thinking the same thing! Wheres this thread going lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

How I roll.....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

Peeka boo I found you!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

Notice all the foot prints going in circles, he was trying to run from me


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wow, you're beautiful


Yup but I think buck is already cybering that


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wow, you're beautiful


I think that pic turned me straight. 



Hepheastus420 said:


> Yup but I think buck is already cybering that


He's too busy fapping to it to bother.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2013)

Staying up late with the baby so the wife can get some much needed rest. She seems to be on the same cycle as my other girls.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I think that pic turned me straight.


lmao!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Staying up late with the baby so the wife can get some much needed rest. She seems to be on the same cycle as my other girls.
> 
> View attachment 2513340


OMG! I so wanna steal your baby and nuggle it! Awww I miss having them this small.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 6, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Staying up late with the baby so the wife can get some much needed rest. She seems to be on the same cycle as my other girls.
> 
> View attachment 2513340


SQUEE!!! Oh great.... SQUEE!! I forgot my squee generator was on. Shit.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

neosapien said:


> staying up late with the baby so the wife can get some much needed rest. She seems to be on the same cycle as my other girls.
> 
> View attachment 2513340


oh my gawdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 6, 2013)

I want to hug her and squeeze her and name her George.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I guess my ear smells good? Or maybe she was just getting a lil nibble.


She must bite hard lol. You look terrified! (Cute pic  )


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 6, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Staying up late with the baby so the wife can get some much needed rest. She seems to be on the same cycle as my other girls.
> 
> View attachment 2513340


if this thread ever goes to shit again, I'll be sure to bump the baby. I'm sure it'll calm everybody down.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey I remember rainbow brite 

Dat ass 



As two chains would say " look back at it"
jk


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 6, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yup but I think buck is already cybering that


How did you get into my PM's Hemp...is nothing sacred? shhhhh now everyone knows!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 6, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> if this thread ever goes to shit again, I'll be sure to bump the baby. I'm sure it'll calm everybody down.


I might have liked this post, but I still don't like you, hep.

Just felt the need to put that out there.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 6, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I might have liked this post, but I still don't like you, hep.
> 
> Just felt the need to put that out there.


Oh... well.. alright then. I'll tell ya when it matters


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Metasynth (Feb 6, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh... well.. alright then. I'll tell ya when it matters


Not much matters, anyway.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1552313224086&set=vb.1722838268&type=3&theater


link showed up unavailable for me


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> link showed up unavailable for me


Ya I'll change it, hold up.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;sjd2wFWDubc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjd2wFWDubc[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone seen giggles.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2013)

playing golf on my honeymoon in hawaii near the black sand beaches just south of naalehu.

scored some weed off a local who worked at the naalehu cafe and walked into the clubhouse with it in my pocket. gal behind the counter was asking me all sorts of questions about where i lived and how often i was at the course. my wife later informed me that the weed i was holding reeked to high heaven and the lady behind the counter was just trying to get me to hook it up 

goddamn, i love that little part of the big island. i would spend the rest of my life there happy as could be.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

oh my god youre an old white guy!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh my god youre an old white guy!


What did you expect?

And if buck is old, I must be fossilized


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh my god youre an old white guy!


getting there. i now have my first grey hairs coming in.

good news is that the hairline has stopped receding. i once thought i would be bald by 22.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh my god youre an old white guy!


No, he's black.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> getting there. i now have my first grey hairs coming in.
> 
> good news is that the hairline has stopped receding. i once thought i would be bald by 22.


nioxin.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

Take me next time you go ub! 

I wanna go play me a round of golf now!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> getting there. i now have my first grey hairs coming in.
> 
> good news is that the hairline has stopped receding. i once thought i would be bald by 22.


Fuck you...I got a haircut today, and when I sat down n the chair the lady said "Ooooohh...you going bald, you know that." Naaaaw lady, really?

Only tipped that bitch ten bucks


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> playing golf on my honeymoon in hawaii near the black sand beaches just south of naalehu.
> 
> scored some weed off a local who worked at the naalehu cafe and walked into the clubhouse with it in my pocket. gal behind the counter was asking me all sorts of questions about where i lived and how often i was at the course. my wife later informed me that the weed i was holding reeked to high heaven and the lady behind the counter was just trying to get me to hook it up
> 
> ...


no wonder you wanna move there. you should come visit again


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh my god youre an old white guy!


he's not old, but he sure is white, lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No, he's black.


how the fuck did i miss that opportunity? you're definitely back on my good side now.



sunni said:


> nioxin.


i want that touch of grey. see my avatar. he was bringing sexy back until obama fucked it all up.



Metasynth said:


> Fuck you...I got a haircut today, and when I sat down n the chair the lady said "Ooooohh...you going bald, you know that." Naaaaw lady, really?
> 
> Only tipped that bitch ten bucks


lol.

i always have to warn them to cut with my receding hairline in mind, otherwise it shows.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck you...I got a haircut today, and when I sat down n the chair the lady said "Ooooohh...you going bald, you know that." Naaaaw lady, really?
> 
> Only tipped that bitch ten bucks


again..nioxin.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> playing golf


you expect me to believe the ball landed perfectly on the trunk root like that. Hit the ball as it lays cheater lol

Nice shot to begin with BTW

seriously tho, I hope you had a good honey moon .


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Metasynth (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> again..nioxin.


Or I could not worry about it...cause I don't really care...lol

I have bigger fish to fry than losing a little hair. And I doubt it'll all go away, since all the men in my family always kept some hair...

It's just migrating to my ears and nose


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

aiight dont trust me i aint a hairstylist or anything *shugs*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> [video=facebook;1552313224086]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1552313224086&amp;set=vb.1722838268&amp;type=3 &amp;theater[/video]
> 
> edit-here's the video doc


can't watch it. I don't got a FB acct


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> It's just migrating to my ears and nose


 ya, age has a funny way of doing that


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 6, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Or I could not worry about it...cause I don't really care...lol
> 
> I have bigger fish to fry than losing a little hair. And I doubt it'll all go away, since all the men in my family always kept some hair...
> 
> It's just migrating to my ears and nose



John !!! How weird would that be


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> aiight dont trust me i aint a hairstylist or anything *shugs*


It's not about trusting you, it's about not caring. I thought I made that abundantly clear. I decided long ago to accept myself the way I came with no shame. Balding, crooked nose, hunchback


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> can't watch it. I don't got a FB acct


[youtube]Vee6_b53s4Q[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> [youtube]Vee6_b53s4Q[/youtube]


thanks for that..

you got an awesome family. no wonder you're so chill.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thanks for that..
> 
> you got an awesome family. no wonder you're so chill.


Ya bro, they're all I've got. I put them through some pretty shitty times when I was younger and dumb but now I'm clean and just on cannabis, well and shrooms lol. 

I really see no reason of getting upset anymore. Why fuel the fire. You guys can poke all the jokes you want at me, doesn't change my views one bit. 

I find laughter is the key to happiness and my family and cannabis bring those 2 things together


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I really see no reason of getting upset anymore. Why fuel the fire. You guys can poke all the jokes you want at me, doesn't change my views one bit.
> 
> I find laughter is the key to happiness and my family and cannabis bring those 2 things together


word&#8203;........


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

waiti think i know who neospains is in real life..........


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

nevermind false alarm...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2013)

Lolwut?????


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2013)

In real life I'm...me.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

im not even real.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> nevermind false alarm...


Good because that wuld be super creepy if you did


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

Night guys!!!

Hope this thread is still alive tomorrow 

Stay high and happy growing to my growers


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Good because that wuld be super creepy if you did


Only for her. "That neo guy came over last night and tried getting me to have a threesome with him and his wife".


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2013)

how the hell does he know how I dance when I am drunk, the kids got moves!!!!



giggles26 said:


> [youtube]Vee6_b53s4Q[/youtube]


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2504786 have half a sunni!





sunni said:


> i do not have another half LOL





sunni said:


> im not even real.



I'm on to you sunni.... Seems some people can't get past the good looks.... but I'm on to you... LOL!



This is what I do now...



This is what I wish I was doing still!


----------



## cheechako (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> aiight dont trust me i aint a hairstylist or anything *shugs*


Do you think you could do anything with my hair? I can mail it to you.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I'm on to you sunni.... Seems some people can't get past the good looks.... but I'm on to you... LOL!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2513461View attachment 2513462View attachment 2513463
> ...


why are you up/?? why you no gettin sexy time with the wifey


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

Playing in the snow...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> why are you up/?? why you no gettin sexy time with the wifey



Sexy time was right when she got home from work! Took a nap right after now I'm wide awake...


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Sexy time was right when she got home from work! Took a nap right after now I'm wide awake...


dude i cant sleep its 5:30 am>.< havent gone ot bed yet watching dead space 2 game play


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> dude i cant sleep its 5:30 am>.< havent gone ot bed yet watching dead space 2 game play


It's only 230 here... Hope you get to sleep soon... Hope I get to sleep before 530!


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> It's only 230 here... Hope you get to sleep soon... Hope I get to sleep before 530!


haha i never sleep but hey least one of us is getting some


----------



## cheechako (Feb 6, 2013)

1:30 am here, but I just got off work an hour ago. It is still early.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn suni. Looking good mami.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 6, 2013)

I wonder how many catfish are on this thread


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I wonder how many catfish are on this thread


we've called them all out


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

You mean to tell me you haven't found an RIU boyfriend yet???  ... Maybe if you  you might get some sleep.... I've seen posts from plenty of RIU'ers that I'm sure would love to help...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I wonder how many catfish are on this thread





sunni said:


> we've called them all out



Or have you..... I might just have a lot of pictures of this guy...


----------



## Silicity (Feb 6, 2013)

Its my bday, no family called, Im wasted and and feeling like shit, whats everyone upto?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 6, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Damn suni. Looking good mami.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Its my bday, no family called, Im wasted and and feeling like shit, whats everyone upto?


happy birthday<3 ^_^


----------



## srh88 (Feb 6, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Its my bday, no family called, Im wasted and and feeling like shit, whats everyone upto?


happy birthday man, sorry it sucked. 





we made you a cake


----------



## Silicity (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> happy birthday<3 ^_^


Made me smile, thanks :)


----------



## Silicity (Feb 6, 2013)

srh88 said:


> happy birthday man, sorry it sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It didnt suck, met some friends, got drunk, just dissapointing 10+ family members forgot for the 3rd year in a row :/, friends are turning out to be better people.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 6, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Its my bday, no family called, Im wasted and and feeling like shit, whats everyone upto?


[video=youtube;XsYJyVEUaC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsYJyVEUaC4[/video]
Happy birthday man


----------



## cheechako (Feb 6, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Its my bday, no family called, Im wasted and and feeling like shit, whats everyone upto?


I don't know how old, so I just got the one candle


----------



## cheechako (Feb 6, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I wonder how many catfish are on this thread


You know what we called fake Internet girlfriends when I started dating? Nothing - the Internet was like science fiction back then.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 6, 2013)

Omfg, just made my day, thank you so much hahaha, only 19 btw :/


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

Silicity said:


> Its my bday, no family called, Im wasted and and feeling like shit, whats everyone upto?


Smoking a blunt with you for your birthday.... I live 800 miles from my family. I talk to my dad every other day! On my birthday I turn my phone off and do what ever the hell I want with out anyone bothering me! Think of no call as they don't want to bother you, they know your having too much fun with out them!


----------



## Silicity (Feb 6, 2013)

No matter what feelings I have for anyone on this forum, everyone is so nice and have good intentions, honestly even the few posts have cheered me up, thanks a lot. Im also 3800 miles from nearest family, so strange I call them 3 days ago and they had no idea it was my birthday.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

Passed out on the floor in santa cruz.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 6, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2513489
> Passed out on the floor in santa cruz.


I hate you now. You said one of the magical places that is not here. Actually, I was more for the SC Mountains. ::sigh::


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I hate you now. You said one of the magical places that is not here. Actually, I was more for the SC Mountains. ::sigh::




Took this pic off the warf in sc! Have more pics with it but this one turned out awesome, you can see all the feathers and color lines and some sailboats in the background.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 6, 2013)

We lived in Lompico for a couple of years and then I bought a house in Felton right before everything came crashing down in Silicon Valley in 2000-2001. Sold that at a loss just before foreclosure, and escaped to Alaska. Then I made the mistake of not getting out of here while I could. I really, really miss it.

But if I had a genie... I miss SF so much more.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 6, 2013)

cheechako said:


> We lived in Lompico for a couple of years and then I bought a house in Felton right before everything came crashing down in Silicon Valley in 2000-2001. Sold that at a loss just before foreclosure, and escaped to Alaska. Then I made the mistake of not getting out of here while I could. I really, really miss it.
> 
> But if I had a genie... I miss SF so much more.


My flight out of alaska is on the 17th, Im so fucking sad that I have to leave, this place is so amazing and is one of a kind, california is dirty and the people are so unfriendly.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 6, 2013)

Silicity said:


> My flight out of alaska is on the 17th, Im so fucking sad that I have to leave, this place is so amazing and is one of a kind, california is dirty and the people are so unfriendly.


I don't want to just go to California. San Francisco is so one of a kind too, and it is easier to spot the bears. This place is scary with little to do, and some of the people up here are real assholes. Kinda interesting on how people can have very different views on things. 

Speaking of view, yes - the scenery is awesome.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 6, 2013)

cheechako said:


> I don't want to just go to California. San Francisco is so one of a kind too, and it is easier to spot the bears. This place is scary with little to do, and some of the people up here are real assholes. Kinda interesting on how people can have very different views on things.
> 
> Speaking of view, yes - the scenery is awesome.


Exactly, to his each own, maybe it was due to the area I was in. But alaska overall has been a very positive experience for me


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)

whooho threads back up.. fuck me there's about 20 pages of reading, reps and likes to dish out to you all that i've missed .. bear with me! breakfast first


----------



## see4 (Feb 6, 2013)

Silicity said:


> My flight out of alaska is on the 17th, Im so fucking sad that I have to leave, this place is so amazing and is one of a kind, california is dirty and the people are so unfriendly.


You need to come to Boston. If you think Cali is unfriendly, you haven't seen nothing. There is a reason people outside the side call us all Massholes.

P.S. I feel ya on your birthday rant. My mother is gone, so no wishes from her, and I haven't talked with my dad in almost 20 years. Most of my other family members don't recognize my birthday. For christmas this year, I got a pair of slacks and a jar of hazelnut preserve. (Not that im focusing on material things, but not even a card was given) So I went out and bought myself a macbook air. I never rely on anyone to make me happy. I make me happy.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> playing golf on my honeymoon in hawaii near the black sand beaches just south of naalehu.
> 
> scored some weed off a local who worked at the naalehu cafe and walked into the clubhouse with it in my pocket. gal behind the counter was asking me all sorts of questions about where i lived and how often i was at the course. my wife later informed me that the weed i was holding reeked to high heaven and the lady behind the counter was just trying to get me to hook it up
> 
> ...


jesus save some green for the next guy! I somehow feel like that ball didn't land directly on the tree, handicap. Jean shorts


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> playing golf on my honeymoon in hawaii near the black sand beaches just south of naalehu.
> 
> scored some weed off a local who worked at the naalehu cafe and walked into the clubhouse with it in my pocket. gal behind the counter was asking me all sorts of questions about where i lived and how often i was at the course. my wife later informed me that the weed i was holding reeked to high heaven and the lady behind the counter was just trying to get me to hook it up
> 
> goddamn, i love that little part of the big island. i would spend the rest of my life there happy as could be.


That ball is travelling at 500mph at the very minimum. nice shot buck.
i always imagined you looked like the guy in your avatar, and shall continue to do so as it makes you funniest guy on RIU.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 6, 2013)

ur lucky u look even better with glasses on... i look retarded with them on... thats why i wear contacts... which sucked ass when living in the desert... cuzz its soo fucking dry there and the always blowing wind will push dirt into them..


----------



## gioua (Feb 6, 2013)

found some old one of us...

me and my son 







the entire gaggle














My son and I







this was when she was 4 (now almost 17  ) and was taken with my 1st digital camera... for another photo thread in which I looked so much like another guy on the board who took a similar photo with his dd.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 6, 2013)

I should post one of my girl in her panties lok


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 6, 2013)

Me at Ultra last year in Miami 












My Girl and I on Halloween in beantown


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)

dog walk piccys from today... 




bad dog!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 6, 2013)

Silicity said:


> My flight out of alaska is on the 17th, Im so fucking sad that I have to leave, this place is so amazing and is one of a kind, california is dirty and the people are so unfriendly.


You need to go further up North were I live.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> playing golf on my honeymoon in hawaii near the black sand beaches just south of naalehu.
> 
> scored some weed off a local who worked at the naalehu cafe and walked into the clubhouse with it in my pocket. gal behind the counter was asking me all sorts of questions about where i lived and how often i was at the course. my wife later informed me that the weed i was holding reeked to high heaven and the lady behind the counter was just trying to get me to hook it up
> 
> ...


I played there a few years ago.


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 6, 2013)

Well since this is a picture and MJ thread.....here is my dog 'MJ'. She was my best friend for 12 years. She left to go enjoy that big puffy smoke in the sky two months ago.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

Me with the subie... What is a subaru's favorite thing to eat??? american muscle... LOL!!!


----------



## see4 (Feb 6, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2513892View attachment 2513893View attachment 2513894
> Me with the subie... What is a subaru's favorite thing to eat??? american muscle... LOL!!!


Now that I know your license plate number.....


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

Me with other people...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

see4 said:


> Now that I know your license plate number.....


Now you know a license plate number to a state I haven't lived in for years now. Notice washington plates, I'm in california. Even if I was in washington still the plates were changed then I moved here and the plates changed again! I'm not worried about people finding out who I am. If you really wanted to know, go to my pipe sale thread and order a pipe. I put a return address on the box...


----------



## see4 (Feb 6, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Now you know a license plate number to a state I haven't lived in for years now. Notice washington plates, I'm in california. Even if I was in washington still the plates were changed then I moved here and the plates changed again! I'm not worried about people finding out who I am. If you really wanted to know, go to my pipe sale thread and order a pipe. I put a return address on the box...


Now I know you live in California, and you used to live in Washington, and you either currently and have in the past, driven a Subaru.

I must be freaking you out with all the information I am gathering on you!!!


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

View attachment 2513941View attachment 2513942 when i was 18


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

View attachment 2513945View attachment 2513946 this summer haha woah deleted last photo realized you could get my location from one of the logos on the shirt


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

View attachment 2513949 my daddy with me ^_^


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2513945View attachment 2513946 this summer haha woah deleted last photo realized you could get my location from one of the logos on the shirt


Glad you walked... My surgeon is Dr Gordon Klatt, He started relay for life by himself walking around the track making people pay to run/walk with him
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relay_For_Life
the guy has saved my life a couple times and I give mad respect to anyone that walks!


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Glad you walked... My surgeon is Dr Gordon Klatt, He started relay for life by himself walking around the track making people pay to run/walk with him
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relay_For_Life
> the guy has saved my life a couple times and I give mad respect to anyone that walks!


i do it every year ^_^ its tons of fun really, although sad at the same time, everyone has such a good time doing it here in my community, lots of booths, lots of yummies to eat ^_^


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> i do it every year ^_^ its tons of fun really, although sad at the same time, everyone has such a good time doing it here in my community, lots of booths, lots of yummies to eat ^_^


I do it when I can and also do the walks for ccfa. I'm nogutsgrower because Dr. Klatt cut my guts out... I have pics but most people don't like to see them...


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Me and my baby few years back


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Now you know a license plate number to a state I haven't lived in for years now. Notice washington plates, I'm in california. Even if I was in washington still the plates were changed then I moved here and the plates changed again! I'm not worried about people finding out who I am. If you really wanted to know, go to my pipe sale thread and order a pipe. I put a return address on the box...


Speaking of that, I have a order going out for you today or first thing in the morning


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> We already had the same sex session dude! Keep it out of here! Monkeyplayinghockey^^


Is this forum that important to you?

Go have a good cry. You'll feel better.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is this forum that important to you?
> 
> Go have a good cry. You'll feel better.


stop that discussion is irrelevant in this thread, /end that is all you got issues take it up in the sexuality forum https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/

thanks !! ^_^


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> stop that discussion is irrelevant in this thread, /end that is all you got issues take it up in the sexuality forum https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/
> 
> thanks !! ^_^


Fair enough.

I just can't stand people playing forum police. That's your job.


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

View attachment 2514103 i feel a tad like jessica rabbit today


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2514103 i feel a tad like jessica rabbit today


if your goning to be jessica rabbit you have to include a nice bunny tail


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2514103 i feel a tad like jessica rabbit today


Hawt!

As a fellow Canuck (living in America), you make me proud!

Ohhhh Canada .......


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2013)

View attachment 2514145Here took one with my real camera, not my webcam


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)

bitch you are fabulous ^^


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2013)

Stoned..... chillin with the wifey.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Feb 6, 2013)

420God said:


> Stoned..... chillin with the wifey.


didnt know u were asian bro!


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> didnt know u were asian bro!


Only quarter(Japanese), also Ojibwe and European.

Edit: Nice to see you again BTW.


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 6, 2013)

yo clown, PM me when you see this, my RIU is messed up.


----------



## see4 (Feb 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2514145Here took one with my real camera, not my webcam


Excuse me miss. You make my pants tight. I feel all funny down there.

[video=youtube;tnDh0JhmaFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnDh0JhmaFw[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

Say hello to my little friend!


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Say hello to my little friend!
> 
> View attachment 2514248


yo wtf....where did you get that pipe clown? my friend has the SAME EXACT PIPE, colors and all, he got it i think about 5 years ago at all good music fest, it really looks like the SAME ONE....weird ive never seen 2 pipes that look alike not from the same maker


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> yo wtf....where did you get that pipe clown? my friend has the SAME EXACT PIPE, colors and all, he got it i think about 5 years ago at all good music fest, it really looks like the SAME ONE....weird ive never seen 2 pipes that look alike not from the same maker


I got it at a music festival haha. What a small world


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I got it at a music festival haha. What a small world


 i bet you got it from the sameperson, i think i remember him selling coke to, maybe not though, but i bet its the same kid, thats cool.


is right by the top of the bowl brown lines? if so then its def the same pipe lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i bet you got it from the sameperson, i think i remember him selling coke to, maybe not though, but i bet its the same kid, thats cool.
> 
> 
> is right by the top of the bowl brown lines? if so then its def the same pipe lol


Yep it sure does lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2013)

Speaking of glass I knocked one of my FDD specials down today onto our ceramic cook top stove. 
Thank God it survived !


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking of glass I knocked one of my FDD specials down today onto our ceramic cook top stove.
> Thank God it survived !


Of course it survived, it's waiting it's turn until FDD gets out


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Of course it survived, it's waiting it's turn until FDD gets out


It's getting a "turn" as we speak.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's getting a "turn" as we speak.


Mine is up on the shelf waiting


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

You guys are boring me so lets liven things up...







Just another day at the park


----------



## slowbus (Feb 6, 2013)

I hope you know that kid~


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I hope you know that kid~


Nope don't know them just some random kid


----------



## chewberto (Feb 6, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I just can't stand people playing forum police. That's your job.


Well when you are about to start another ten pages of bullshit with kron, I didn't feel like sifting through it again...McKay thanks bub!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Feb 6, 2013)

giggles, 1st pic looks like work face, 2nd like, at home fun face.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> giggles, 1st pic looks like work face, 2nd like, at home fun face.


That's cuz it is lol


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 6, 2013)

My son and his mother, i love my little boy. <3


----------



## slowbus (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll play tonight


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

I actually want to meet this giggles fella simply because he has the nutsack to post pictures of himself. 

Giggles, if you're ever in Alaska you need to hit me up. I got you hooked up the minute you step foot off the plane!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

And just for you.. I'll make medibles.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 6, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> My son and his mother, i love my little boy. <3


He's totally grabbing her boob. Right on little dude! Probably takes after his old man.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I actually want to meet this giggles fella simply because he has the nutsack to post pictures of himself.
> 
> Giggles, if you're ever in Alaska you need to hit me up. I got you hooked up the minute you step foot off the plane!


Haha ok

And this is the picture of yourself thread right? I don't feel what I'm doing is wrong so who gives a fuck. I'm growing a plant that God put on this earth. 

If any of you want to report me go ahead, I've got nothing to hide. Fuck the haters


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I'll play tonight


Arctic gear is the shit. Do you have the bibs too? If not, get them!!!

One of these days you need to crawl out of the woods and come say whats up


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> He's totally grabbing her boob. Right on little dude! Probably takes after his old man.


not only does he know how to get the bitches, he helps daddy get the bitches, on the interwebs or at wal-mart, dont matter


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 6, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> not only does he know how to get the bitches, he helps daddy get the bitches, on the interwebs or at wal-mart, dont matter


Check your messages fool


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha ok
> 
> And this is the picture of yourself thread right? I don't feel what I'm doing is wrong so who gives a fuck. I'm growing a plant that God put on this earth.
> 
> If any of you want to report me go ahead, I've got nothing to hide. Fuck the haters


I hope you become a moderator round here someday. I think you deserve the spot.


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 6, 2013)

yo diz whos the bitch in your avatar, shes cute, i like tatoos, only if the girl is young though, i had sex with a 28 yr old chick with a few tatoos right after i turned 21, lets just say she wasnt like a 19-23 yr old girls i was used to having sex with and it was a major turnoff so now i make sure if she has a tatoo they are at least on the younger side, im rambling now.


gigs': i just sent you a PM, i thought i did already but for some reason it didnt work, maybe i got to stoned.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 6, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I actually want to meet this giggles fella simply because he has the nutsack to post pictures of himself.
> 
> Giggles, if you're ever in Alaska you need to hit me up. I got you hooked up the minute you step foot off the plane!


I post pics with big plants... I want the hookup in alaska..... Not that I ever plan on going there...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Check your messages fool


Your ladies pipe and glass tube should be there tomorrow...


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> yo diz whos the bitch in your avatar, shes cute, i like tatoos, only if the girl is young though, i had sex with a 28 yr old chick with a few tatoos right after i turned 21, lets just say she wasnt like a 19-23 yr old girls i was used to having sex with and it was a major turnoff so now i make sure if she has a tatoo they are at least on the younger side, im rambling now.
> 
> 
> gigs': i just sent you a PM, i thought i did already but for some reason it didnt work, maybe i got to stoned.


PM me, I can tell you about her. 

Just remember, bad ass buds bring bad ass broads.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I post pics with big plants... I want the hookup in alaska..... Not that I ever plan on going there...


Then you don't need the hookup.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 7, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I post pics with big plants... I want the hookup in alaska..... Not that I ever plan on going there...



as far as plants go,the AK is pretty good.People are stepping up their game.Its is far from Humbolt though.Man,I miss the Humbolt area


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Your ladies pipe and glass tube should be there tomorrow...


Fuck yes! I'm excited.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

slowbus said:


> as far as plants go,the AK is pretty good.People are stepping up their game.Its is far from Humbolt though.Man,I miss the Humbolt area


u talking about AK-47 strain or just AK's growing in general?


----------



## slowbus (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> u talking about AK-47 strain or just AK's growing in general?



I meant in general.Judging from other places I've lived


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I meant in general.Judging from other places I've lived


HA, we have indoor growing on lock. We HAVE to!!! Outdoor here? good luck!!!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not accustomed to being up this late. It's a whole new world.  

She started smiling at me in the past couple days. Making my heart melt.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

neo, +respect from me


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I'm not accustomed to being up this late. It's a whole new world.
> 
> She started smiling at me in the past couple days. Making my heart melt.
> 
> View attachment 2514616


Thanks bro, I showed my girl and now she said she wants another! haha....Looks like tonight is gonna be a busy night


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Then you don't need the hookup.


I do a lot of shit I don't plan on doing.... Seems if I was to make of list of things not to do, most of them would get done.... I'll just bring my boy giggles with me if I come then... LOL


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 7, 2013)

OK so, Neosapian, I just want you to know... I babysit.  And I am available always if you and your girl wanna go out. I will stay and nuggle with baby.


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 7, 2013)

damn, thats one cute baby.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I do a lot of shit I don't plan on doing.... Seems if I was to make of list of things not to do, most of them would get done.... I'll just bring my boy giggles with me if I come then... LOL


It doesn't work like that. Giggles can come in but you have to wait in the car.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm glad to see I'm so loved around here


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> It doesn't work like that. Giggles can come in but you have to wait in the car.


I swear I won't laugh at your setup...


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I swear I won't laugh at your setup...


Giggles, don't bring this guy. Tell him I don't like new people.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 7, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I swear I won't laugh at your setup...


You can visit me. My setup is pretty laughable.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Both you need to knock it off or I'm not bringing either of you anywhere.

You guys are worse then my kids!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Nuff said......


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Both you need to knock it off or I'm not bringing either of you anywhere.
> 
> You guys are worse then my kids!!


Just bring you and your rental car. We will smoke down fat.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Just bring you and your rental car. We will smoke down fat.


Rental? Nigga I'll drive my own lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

If you bring that mask in your avatar, I'll give you an ounce.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Rental? Nigga I'll drive my own lol


How dafuq you gonna have your own ride up here? Oh yeah... Shit, I have a car you can borrow too. Forgot about that.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 7, 2013)

cheechako said:


> You can visit me. My setup is pretty laughable.


I made more pokers today! they are still a bit hot, I will post pics when they cool.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> If you bring that mask in your avatar, I'll give you an ounce.


What you mean if I bring it? That's my real face fool, all those other pics are the mask


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I made more pokers today! they are still a bit hot, I will post pics when they cool.


Have you made me my nail and dome yet bitch? haha


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What you mean if I bring it? That's my real face fool, all those other pics are the mask


Either way, I got you covered.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles seems like a nice guy. i would do him.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> giggles seems like a nice guy. i would do him.


Good, I've got a lot of lube I've been needing to use.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Have you made me my nail and dome yet bitch? haha


Maybe if you had 18mm.... I still have to get 14mm joints.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> giggles seems like a nice guy. i would do him.


You need to do females. Get it right.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Maybe if you had 18mm.... I still have to get 14mm joints.


Then get some! hahahaha


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 7, 2013)

edit: i tried to make em big, fuck it


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Tonka rules the puss.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Then get some! hahahaha


I will just for you right now!!! go to http://www.mountainglass.com/Products/CHINESE-COLOR/ for color jonts or http://www.mountainglass.com/Products/ACCUGRIND/ for clear joints.
18mm and 19mm are the same! 18mm are really 18.8 people just round the numbers... I didn't know this until recently...

ooops forgot again you want 14... same links... either 14/20 or 14/23 same thing pretty much


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I will just for you right now!!! go to http://www.mountainglass.com/Products/CHINESE-COLOR/ for color jonts or http://www.mountainglass.com/Products/ACCUGRIND/ for clear joints.
> 18mm and 19mm are the same! 18mm are really 18.8 people just round the numbers... I didn't know this until recently...
> 
> ooops forgot again you want 14... same links... either 14/20 or 14/23 same thing pretty much


LOL I want the black bro.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I want the black bro.


now that's sig worthy


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> now that's sig worthy


Throw it up sunny, wont bother me


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> LOL I want the black bro.


So...... 2 black males 14 and 1 black female 14..... 







it will be hard to see the nail through the black dome... will just kind have to know where to put it............ BWAHAHAHAHAHAH That was too funny!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 7, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> now that's sig worthy


I should get him back for him plastering my trip all up in his sig. Nah... giggles is to nice of a guy and i deserve it for dropping that much acid at once lmao. His sig is a painfull reminder that im way to old to be messing with anything but some harmless smoke. RIU, its safer and way more fun !!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> So...... 2 black males 14 and 1 black female 14.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha ya it was, shit bro I just thought about that. Fuck it do clear with them. I don't feel like fucking wtih the nail.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha ya it was, shit bro I just thought about that. Fuck it do clear with them. I don't feel like fucking wtih the nail.


The green is a clear green, the blue is dark but you can see it when it is hot.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> The green is a clear green, the blue is dark but you can see it when it is hot.


Do whatever you think is best bro. I'd say either green or clear. Just do whatever you think would be the easiest.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Do whatever you think is best bro. I'd say either green or clear. Just do whatever you think would be the easiest.


what color is the piece its going in? you can mix and match!!! check out the site and let me know.... I getting some chili cheese curly fries... back in a min.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> what color is the piece its going in? you can mix and match!!! check out the site and let me know.... I getting some chili cheese curly fries... back in a min.


If you bring chili cheese fries with giggles, you can come in. U don't have to wait in the car.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> what color is the piece its going in? you can mix and match!!! check out the site and let me know.... I getting some chili cheese curly fries... back in a min.


Black and clear. That's why I said black and clear lol. Do the stem black and the dome clear. Like I said do whatever you think is best, I trust ya bro.

Get me some chili cheese fries!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> If you bring chili cheese fries with giggles, you can come in. U don't have to wait in the car.


Chili cheese fries don't usually last the car ride home.... Don't if there would be any left by the time we get there.... I might just have to wait in the car....


----------



## cheechako (Feb 7, 2013)

Fuck the fries. Come to Alaska and I'll hook you up with some awesome loaded tater tots.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 7, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Fuck the fries. Come to Alaska and I'll hook you up with some awesome loaded tater tots.


Made more glass and wire ones, camera batteries dead... Will load pics in later...


----------



## cheechako (Feb 7, 2013)

*TOP SHELF TOTS* (gf)
sweet potato tots topped with peppered bacon, prosciutto, cambozola cheese, rosemary & chive creme fraiche 12

Alaska can be such a harsh place.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 7, 2013)

cheechako said:


> *TOP SHELF TOTS* (gf)
> sweet potato tots topped with peppered bacon, prosciutto, cambozola cheese, rosemary & chive creme fraiche 12
> 
> Alaska can be such a harsh place.


 must have.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 7, 2013)

cheechako said:


> *TOP SHELF TOTS* (gf)
> sweet potato tots topped with peppered bacon, prosciutto, cambozola cheese, rosemary & chive creme fraiche 12
> 
> Alaska can be such a harsh place.


Omfg this sounds soo good i have to eat somthing right now. This could be the ultimate in comfort food, pork, more salty pork, cheese, herbs, and fancy ass sour cream on a bed of deep fried sweet potato goodness. WTF, is this what taco bells makin up north or what?


----------



## see4 (Feb 7, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Fuck the fries. Come to Alaska and I'll hook you up with some awesome loaded tater tots.


if you throw in some thunderfuck, im there!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm only here for those fancy tater tots. Don't mind me I'll sit her quietly and eat...


----------



## 420God (Feb 7, 2013)

The women of my life, and the reason my hair is turning gray.


----------



## see4 (Feb 7, 2013)

wow 420... good for you man. your wife is beautiful, so is your daughter. or is that your sister and your great grandmother?


----------



## 420God (Feb 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> wow 420... good for you man. your wife is beautiful, so is your daughter. or is that your sister and your great grandmother?


Thanks, yeah that's my little girl, turns 9 this Spring.


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2013)

420God said:


> The women of my life, and the reason my hair is turning gray.


wait a few years when the little one starts to date... had to deal with 3 of my DD's bf's so far... I meet them with the nice a nice friendly Hello, my name is... and I dont mind going BACK to prison for killing... (the rest is left to the poor sods imagination)


----------



## 420God (Feb 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> wait a few years when the little one starts to date... had to deal with 3 of my DD's bf's so far... I meet them with the nice a nice friendly Hello, my name is... and I dont mind going BACK to prison for killing... (the rest is left to the poor sods imagination)


I'm dreading the day.


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2013)

I started taking pics of my kids when my dd was about 3 or so... when my son was born I was even more into photography at that time and I think I photo documented their lives pretty well.. love to look back at the old ones.. we have so many photos on the walls there almost bullet proof 

this is one of my many favs of them 2 together


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2013)

here I am holding my brothers baby(his 1st baby) very medicated after 9 hours driving to my folks house in WA...


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2013)

Sometimes I hate being the photographer in the family... I am in so few photos and the ones I do have of me.. make me look fatter then I usually am.. or is it fatter then my brain makes me think?


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> Sometimes I hate being the photographer in the family... I am in so few photos andthe ones I do have of me.. make me look fatter then I usually am.. or is it fatter then my brain makes me think?


Stop complaining would ya! I think there are people out there with it harder than you have it. Not only that, I like looking at all that man-ness you have going on


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Stop complaining would ya! I think there are people out there with it harder than you have it. Not only that, I like looking at all that man-ness you have going on


lol... I tell my wife give me 100 things I asked for.. I find 100 things I didn't like about them..


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 7, 2013)

One more and I'm done


----------



## hzbodin (Feb 7, 2013)

420God said:


> The women of my life, and the reason my hair is turning gray.


goodddamnnn. no disrespect but dammn. bagged yourself a dime my dude


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2515105 One more and I'm done



no standing needed...


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 7, 2013)

Whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Whats that supposed to mean?


Sunni posted a pic in which I made the remark "does anyone else stand up near their monitor attempting to peer down Sunni's shirt"


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> Sunni posted a pic in which I made the remark "does anyone else stand up near there monitor attempting to peer down Sunni's shirt"


LOL If you got it flaunt it. And if you don't fake it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> LOL If you got it flaunt it. And if you don't fake it.


Steph - how's your son doing ? I remember you said he was hit hard by this flu.
Hopefully he's feeling better.


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 7, 2013)

He was in the hospital for month on a pick line buts he out and doing better now. He had his birthday in there though poor guy


----------



## kushntoosh (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm new to the site. Wanted to say hello and happy growing...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 7, 2013)

I love my Minky!! My best friend is alright too. I rescued Minky off the street last Sept after feeding him for a few mths.
He's a great cat.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2013)

kushntoosh said:


> I'm new to the site. Wanted to say hello and happy growing...View attachment 2515196


Welcome aboard Kushntoosh - hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2515092 View attachment 2515097View attachment 2515098


hey there cutie,wanna go halves on another ?


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> LOL If you got it flaunt it. And if you don't fake it.


to clarify....... this does mean no Man Boobs ok!!


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 7, 2013)

slowbus said:


> hey there cutie,wanna go halves on another ?


whats that supposed to mean? all these jokes are going over my head today


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> whats that supposed to mean? all these jokes are going over my head today


he's asking you if you wanna fuck, lol


go halves on making another keiki


----------



## slowbus (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> whats that supposed to mean? all these jokes are going over my head today



go 1/2s on another little baby......haha, still not funny ?


----------



## slowbus (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> he's asking you if you wanna fuck, lol
> 
> 
> go halves on making another keiki



well to put it mildly as you so wonderfully do


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

slowbus said:


> well to put it mildly as you so wonderfully do


&#8203;.......


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2515105 One more and I'm done


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 7, 2013)

slowbus said:


> well to put it mildly as you so wonderfully do


LOL your guys' pick up lines are so fucking cheesy


----------



## slowbus (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> LOL your guys' pick up lines are so fucking cheesy


we try


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> LOL your guys' pick up lines are so fucking cheesy


If you're worried about feeling guilty in the morning don't, we can sleep past noon.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 7, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I love my Minky!! My best friend is alright too. I rescued Minky off the street last Sept after feeding him for a few mths.
> He's a great cat.


Who in hell threw a Siamese out on the street??? Wtf! Hes a beauty. My old Siamese was a fat, blind, greedy, loud, malting monstrosity. But god I loved her. Still a Burmese man at the end of the day though


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 7, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Who in hell threw a Siamese out on the street??? Wtf! Hes a beauty. My old Siamese was a fat, blind, greedy, loud, malting monstrosity. But god I loved her. Still a Burmese man at the end of the day though


I grew up with Siamese cats. We've had them since I was a child. All of our cats have been descendants of our first Siamese. We still have one old gal left. She's been with us since 1999.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks just like my 20 year old cat...can't post a pic, I' m at work right now sneeking on my phone, my bad.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 7, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I grew up with Siamese cats. We've had them since I was a child. All of our cats have been descendants of our first Siamese. We still have one old gal left. She's been with us since 1999.


She looks nice with her white boot! Somebody suggested a while back that he may be Tonkinese. Either way, I love him. There were no other strays his age and the locals said he appeared from no where. He's very affectionate, is this normal for the breed? 

Minky on the street -







Minky chillin like a villain at home!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

No dad I didn't eat one of your cookies haha...


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 7, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> She looks nice with her white boot! Somebody suggested a while back that he may be Tonkinese. Either way, I love him. There were no other strays his age and the locals said he appeared from no where. He's very affectionate, is this normal for the breed?
> 
> Minky on the street -
> 
> ...


They are very affectionate and very protective. He may not want you to share your life with anyone but him.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 7, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> She looks nice with her white boot! Somebody suggested a while back that he may be Tonkinese. Either way, I love him. There were no other strays his age and the locals said he appeared from no where. He's very affectionate, is this normal for the breed?
> 
> Minky on the street -
> 
> ...



Tell Minky to try some Nicorette.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 7, 2013)

Siamese, tonkinese, who knows. As to cats characteristics, I find it an incredibly iffy subject. I think that while there is a difference in certain breeds traits, it is more to do with lineage and upbringing. We've always had a Burmese and a Siamese, but it has seemed to be hit and miss on their characteristics. I had a Burmese called pheobe from a kitten, I brought here up as a ball of affection but also a hunter, would bring in rabbits, hares, pheasants. But would also run out in the morning when the postlady rang the bell, and hide in her basket so that she could get lots of strokes and cuddles from her. The Siamese was very affectionate, but very shy and selective in her affection. So regal though! The Siamese before that would love anything that had a pulse, as would the Burmese before that, but wouldn't hurt a fly. The Burmese once found a wounded kitten in the fields so picked it up and borought it home to us to look after.

My eldest brother and our first siamese


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

So I love me some pussy and all but back to the meaning of this thread lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Everyday is a good day with medibles..


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So I love me some pussy and all but back to the meaning of this thread lol


Oh, I was so waiting for a pussy comment, I can't believe it took as long as it did!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 7, 2013)

Darn Giggles yer stonededddd.


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Everyday is a good day with medibles..



I only get the stoner face when I eat firecrackers... I can smoke-eat other medibles all day.. firecrackers are the cure all for me...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> I only get the stoner face when I eat firecrackers... I can smoke-eat other medibles all day.. firecrackers are the cure all for me...


Firecrackers ^^^^^


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Green corn anyone?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 7, 2013)

what are these fire crackers give me a recipeeeeee pleaseeeeeessssss


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> what are these fire crackers give me a recipeeeeee pleaseeeeeessssss


I second that notion.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> what are these fire crackers give me a recipeeeeee pleaseeeeeessssss


For real? You don't know firecrackers haha...

PM me ds, I'll tell ya how to do it.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> For real? You don't know firecrackers haha...
> 
> PM me ds, I'll tell ya how to do it.


I'm thinking the red white and blue popsicles.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

*To prepare and make firecrackers you will need:*¼ to a half of a cup of all natural peanut butter
8 cracker of your choice example (saltine crackers)
1 gram of finely ground cannabis
​Marijuana fire crackers can serve as an excellent party treat. It I best to use an all natural 100% peanut butter because the processed peanut butter tends to loose many of the essential peanut oils needed to metabolize the THC. This is a two person recipe yielding around two firecrackers per person.

I also take my bud from after making my canna oil and then mix it in with peanut butter and put on crackers. 

I love fire crackers!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Snow day and Ice day. Kuparuk, AK and Eklutna, AK.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2013)

What is this thread - Picture of your recipe ?
Jk

Here's one I've been using of late & it works great and the corn really compliments the Canna butter taste.

*Roasted CannaCorn*

1 Ear of fresh sweet corn per person.
3 tblsp canna butter
Sea Salt
Fresh cracked pepper
Garlic powder

Wrap that up in tin foil & cook on the grill or in the oven.
You don't even need to be a baker to get baked.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

Lot of titty shots going round.. I think my husband would be mighty suspicious if I started snappin pics of my tits. lol

(leave something to the imagination folks! Or post some stripper/porn titties.)


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What is this thread - Picture of your recipe ?
> Jk
> 
> Here's one I've been using of late & it works great and the corn really compliments the Canna butter taste.
> ...


I've used that recipe!!! 

It's so good!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

You guys are making me feel like a super medible noob. UGH. I suppose I'll have to learn how to cook with the stuff now.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Another one of my faves! I love banana bread! 

*To prepare and make Marijuana Banana Bread you will need:*
1 teaspoon of salt
1 teaspoon of baking soda
10 tablespoons of Cannabutter (see recipe for cannabutter above)
1 cup of sugar
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon of vanilla extract
2 ripe bananas (with black spots on the peel)
½ cup of sour cream​Preheat the oven to 350 F and adjust the rack to the lower middle level. Grease a 9×5 inch loaf pan with more cannabutter. Whisk the flour, baking soda and salt in a medium bowl and set it aside.
Cream the cannabutter and sugar in a large bowl with a hand held or preferably a electric mixer until the mixture is light and fluffy, about 3 minutes. Then, Beat in the eggs one at a time. Beat in the vanilla, bananas and sour cream until well mixed. Gradually add the flour to the wet mixture and stir until it is well mixed.
Transfer the batter to the pan (that has been greased with cannabutter and bake for about an hour or until you can place a knife in the loaf and nothing sticks to the knife. Cool the loaf for about 15 minutes in the pan, then turn the loaf out of the pan to cool completely.


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lot of titty shots going round.. I think my husband would be mighty suspicious if I started snappin pics of my tits. lol
> 
> (leave something to the imagination folks! Or post some stripper/porn titties.)


If you got it flaunt it. If you don't post a hater comment.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> If you got it flaunt it. If you don't post a hater comment.


You and sunni deff got them


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Quick question on the cooking with cannabis:

Doesn't the heat from cooking break down THC? The oven doesn't bake it out? Yeah, I know, noob questions but I've never really been into the medibles. Curious to try them but never really tried cooking with the stuff.


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Quick question on the cooking with cannabis:
> 
> Doesn't the heat from cooking break down THC? The oven doesn't bake it out? Yeah, I know, noob questions but I've never really been into the medibles. Curious to try them but never really tried cooking with the stuff.


Not if you do it well below 350 try like 250 for longer time then what ever your recipe calls for


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Quick question on the cooking with cannabis:
> 
> Doesn't the heat from cooking break down THC? The oven doesn't bake it out? Yeah, I know, noob questions but I've never really been into the medibles. Curious to try them but never really tried cooking with the stuff.


That's why you use a crock pot and slow cook the cannabis, once you have put your oil in your baked goods keep temps below 310 and you'll be fine.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Not if you do it well below 350 try like 250 for longer time then what ever your recipe calls for


Go 290-310 and it's perfect and much more potent.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks you two. Giggs, I might hit you up for some recipes if you don't mind?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> If you got it flaunt it. If you don't post a hater comment.


Oh I got it girl. Big ol preggers titties.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Thanks you two. Giggs, I might hit you up for some recipes if you don't mind?


Have it bro, I love medibles. I can get stoned anywhere I want and no one even knows


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Have it bro, I love medibles. I can get stoned anywhere I want and no one even knows


Brilliant! I never thought of that come to think of it.


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh I got it girl. Big ol preggers titties.


Lets see then!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Brilliant! I never thought of that come to think of it.


I love it. I always take a few cookies with me to my kids school plays and such


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Lets see then!


That just happened. heheheh


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I love it. I always take a few cookies with me to my kids school plays and such


 kiss-ass kiss-ass You are THE MAN!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Have it bro, I love medibles. I can get stoned anywhere I want *and no one even knows*


Yeah, that'll be our little secret. 



giggles26 said:


>


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 7, 2013)

i figured the winky face after noone ever knows was to indicate sarcasm. because it's obvious as hell that you're mashed  i could smoke a joint or eat a "space cake", doesn't make a difference, most everyopne i know or come in contact with can tell if i or others are stoned, from eyes to attitude.


----------



## Silicity (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol, I had gone to community school for kids that werent following the rules, I was higher than a kite everyday I was there and I would just go outside the class and take a smoke break, once I got my script my teacher just laughed at the idea.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is another picture of Kuparuk, AK. 12 Midnight. Land of the midnight sun.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 7, 2013)

made some canna coffee creamer last night, new meaning to wake and bake in the morning


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> made some canna coffee creamer last night, new meaning to wake and bake in the morning


I love your sig.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 7, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I wonder how many catfish are on this thread


alright, WTF are you talking about i even goggled the term, what is "catfish"?

oh nvm just found out there is a show on MTV that is about online personalities


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, that'll be our little secret.


Shh, don't tell all my secrets


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

I love how off topic this thread gets at times haha. Oh well here we go


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> alright, WTF are you talking about i even goggled the term, what is "catfish"?
> 
> oh nvm just found out there is a show on MTV that is about online personalities


Now go listen to Jimi Hendrix's-Catfish Blues.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Feb 7, 2013)

nice shirt giggles


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2013)

Never trust a sheep - they're all liars.
I'm actually trying to resuscitate him - he's only slightly injured. 

View attachment 2515664

Oh look, he recovered.

View attachment 2515668


----------



## see4 (Feb 7, 2013)

I wish there was a dislike button.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> I wish there was a dislike button.


I dislike your dislike idea. No j/k, I wish there was one too see4.


----------



## see4 (Feb 7, 2013)

omg Kron, we actually agree on something else. This is kinda scary.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> omg Kron, we actually agree on something else. This is kinda scary.


I still put my nuts on your drum set.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Never trust a sheep - they're all liars.
> I'm actually trying to resuscitate him - he's only slightly injured.
> 
> View attachment 2515664
> ...


Killer sheep gwn, you do the tax work yourself or is that at the tax shop?


----------



## see4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I still put my nuts on your drum set.


[video=youtube;vED9n5lcq6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vED9n5lcq6c[/video]


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;vED9n5lcq6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vED9n5lcq6c[/video]


I just tricked you into agreeing with me for a 3rd time.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


>



[video=youtube;h5HJGuyBfx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=h5HJGuyBfx8[/video]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Killer sheep gwn, you do the tax work yourself or is that at the tax shop?


My hunting partner used him for his final @ tax school.
Instructor said he hit it out of the park.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> aww i see you work in management,jk but i thought he looked like a similar fatter you


Hmm I'm not seeing it at all bro. Maybe if I gained 40 pounds and was lazy?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 7, 2013)

*

jk but i thought he looked like a similar fatter you​

*Im just joking man , you got balls to even put your pic up i still only do it every once and a while


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Never trust a sheep - they're all liars.
> I'm actually trying to resuscitate him - he's only slightly injured.
> 
> View attachment 2515664
> ...


oh my


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> *
> 
> jk but i thought he looked like a similar fatter you​
> 
> *Im just joking man , you got balls to even put your pic up i still only do it every once and a while


you get 72 hours to take them down.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh my


I'd have the same response trying to choke down tofu.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd have the same response trying to choke down tofu.


no i just...my goodness you dont know where its been and your mouth is on it ....also...like
didnt it like bleed guts and grossness all over when you cut it up to mount it??then you gotta like take out all the ...stuff...inside... i might throw up legit ahhaa,...oh my brains....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd have the same response trying to choke down tofu.



&#8203;.........


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> *
> 
> jk but i thought he looked like a similar fatter you​
> 
> *Im just joking man , you got balls to even put your pic up i still only do it every once and a while


Haha I know you were just joking bro. I'm a huge smart ass. I just like to have a good time.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> &#8203;.........


lol sush take me BG's already hahaha


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Am I the only one who cares about pics lol. Guess I'm just a damn pot head who loves to talk. Oh well here you go. Took this with my multi shot


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol sush take me BG's already hahaha


hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Am I the only one who cares about pics lol. Guess I'm just a damn pot head who loves to talk. Oh well here you go. Took this with my multi shot
> 
> View attachment 2516160


be careful. Uncle Bucky might ask you to cyber, lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

Double post!!! Ghrrrrr


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> be careful. Uncle Bucky might ask you to cyber, lol


Please tell him I'm available 12-4 Monday-Friday.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Please tell him I'm available 12-4 Monday-Friday.


how much per minute and do you take mastercard??


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> how much per minute and do you take mastercard??


.99 per min, I'm a cheap kinda guy. I do it for the fans 

I take mastercard,visa,gold card,express,paypal. All forms of payment accepted


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> .99 per min, I'm a cheap kinda guy. I do it for the fans
> 
> I take mastercard,visa,gold card,express,paypal. All forms of payment accepted


DANG that's like 3 bucks!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> .99 per min, I'm a cheap kinda guy. I do it for the fans
> 
> I take mastercard,visa,gold card,express,paypal. All forms of payment accepted


"We'll take your momma's dentures if they got gold in 'em"
rep for anyone that knows the quote.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

suicidal tendencies.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

oh fuck mei know that shit is a song


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

"You think I don't know what it's like to make nachos out of government cheese"

+rep for that if you can tell me who that is from.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 7, 2013)

all right fuk it im blitz enough ... let me finish this beer


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> *oh fuck me *i know that shit is a song


3 words that half of riu would wish sunni would say lol


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

View attachment 2516182
picture of me.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> all right fuk it im blitz enough ... let me finish this beer


i wanted to hit you up tnt but you werent on you know what


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2516182
> picture of me.


Hey you wanna run a few of those lines over to my house please?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey you wanna run a few of those lines over to my house please?


You need something that takes a lc or sc connectors.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You need something that takes a lc or sc connectors.


I've got google fiber


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> "We'll take your momma's dentures if they got gold in 'em"
> rep for anyone that knows the quote.


You gonna coin up or what?

Edit: Nevermind, I took you off ignore and it showed up.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've got google fiber


Even if you were in the city it's testing in you still couldn't use those mic and jumper cables. If you had some multiplexers or maybe a lightwave unit you would be good to go. I suppose if you had a fusion splicer you could chop the ends off a 6 figure priced cable and put an end on for residential.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 7, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> all right fuk it im blitz enough ... let me finish this beer




& yea not in my best shape , been sitting at a desk for 2 years, changing this as we speak.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Even if you were in the city it's testing in you still couldn't use those mic and jumper cables. If you had some multiplexers or maybe a lightwave unit you would be good to go. I suppose if you had a fusion splicer you could chop the ends off a 6 figure priced cable and put an end on for residential.


Well then get on it


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> i wanted to hit you up tnt but you werent on you know what


 i dont have to work Friday


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Why isn't sunni trying to hit me up  haha


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Why isn't sunni trying to hit me up  haha



its a mod thing..... lol


jk


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well then get on it


I'm just going to need some money up front and some clearance with the fcc lol


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Why isn't sunni trying to hit me up  haha


she has a thing for guys with oscar the grouch avi's. Maybe you should swith it up?

edit: double posted, there's an entendre in there somewhere....


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> she has a thing for guys with oscar the grouch avi's. Maybe you should swith it up?
> 
> edit: double posted, there's an entendre in there somewhere....


who said that?? im into guys who can plant me a mango tree


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> who said that?? im into guys who can plant me a mango tree


did you say mango tree?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> who said that?? im into guys who can plant me a mango tree


I've got a mutha fuckin orchard


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did you say mango tree?


Oui, I did...<3


----------



## hzbodin (Feb 7, 2013)

smokin blue kush. shit is banginn


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> Oui, I did...<3


I bet mango tree planting dr. er I mean guy would drive a day to see you if it weren't for that little ocean in the way. Fuck a great lake that shit's easy!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've got a mutha fuckin orchard


I got 3 fucking acres of orchids homey. who needs an orchard? lol step on the side. I'm busy right now, lmao


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got 3 fucking acres of orchids homey. who needs an orchard? lol step on the side. I'm busy right now, lmao


3? Come back to me when your at my level of 400+ homey


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2013)

and it's the diggy diggy doc ya'll ah say yes ya'll....


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> who said that?? im into guys who can plant me a mango tree



hey now i grow chocolaty trees round these parts lol 

even if they are just saplings they are way out of survivable climate & i like the challenge . I rigged one of my old hydro setups with sprayers to mist them every 2 hours. 

Flash kinda fucked up colors


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> 3? Come back to me when your at my level of 400+ homey


shit. my 3 acres of land probably cost more than your 400+, lol

try buying land in hawaii


and what the fuck am I gonna do with 400+ acres? lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

ok sorry id rather be on the beach eatin mangos living life in hot weather if you can offer that! free hair cuts for life


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> ok sorry id rather be on the beach eatin mangos living life in hot weather if you can offer that! free hair cuts for life


good choice


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just a lil teaser of what's to come this summer doc


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

looks awesome...but chilly atm


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> shit. my 3 acres of land probably cost more than your 400+, lol
> 
> try buying land in hawaii
> 
> ...


Not sure what price is in hawaii but I do know I just sold some recently for 3800/acre. 

Then my land by the highway went for 4200/acre

And what do you mean what you gonna do with 400 acres? I know what I'm doing lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> ok sorry id rather be on the beach eatin mangos living life in hot weather if you can offer that! free hair cuts for life




I LIVE IN A CITY WITH BEACH IN THE NAME







and i buzz my own hair thx, lol i have shitty clippers that can't handle my thickness


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Not sure what price is in hawaii but I do know I just sold some recently for 3800/acre.
> 
> Then my land by the highway went for 4200/acre
> 
> And what do you mean what you gonna do with 400 acres? I know what I'm doing lol


yup. land is much more pricier here.. and that's awesome you got 400+ acres. but really, what would I do with all that? 3 acres is more than enough to do what I wanna do. I wouldn't be able to watch 400k acres by myself


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup. land is much more pricier here.. and that's awesome you got 400+ acres. but really, what would I do with all that? 3 acres is more than enough to do what I wanna do. I wouldn't be able to watch 400k acres by myself


That's why I hire immigrants and pay them with water and rice


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's why I hire immigrants and pay them with water and rice


lol


you should lease some of that land out to da homey chitown, lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's why I hire immigrants and pay them with water and rice



if you knew contractors you wouldn't make jokes about that lol

more like, oh that guy he don't work for me, he just hangs around my workers Mr. inspector


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> if you knew contractors you wouldn't make jokes about that lol


Hate to burst your bubble but I do know contractors and I still makes jokes


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol
> 
> 
> you should lease some of that land out to da homey chitown, lol


I tried and da homey chi turned it down, said he wanted to go back to the high desert lol


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I tried and da homey chi turned it down, said he wanted to go back to the high desert lol


How much for a couple acres this summer?



And where the heck do ya live?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> How much for a couple acres this summer?


35% of total harvest.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> 35% of total harvest.


10% and I'll build a permenant greenhouse on the property


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

View attachment 2516222I only have one acre...and i really need someone to come mow my grass!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2516222I only have one acre...and i really need someone to come mow my grass!


I run a lawn mowing business. Just depends on what grass needs mowed


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> 10% and I'll build a permenant greenhouse on the property


15 and access to the natural spring. Oh ya I forgot to add there is a natural running spring lol. Whoops


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I run a lawn mowing business. Just depends on what grass needs mowed


Do you charge by the hour or just for doing a really good job?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> 10% and I'll build a permenant greenhouse on the property



dude i have a plastic manufacturer in my city, i went up to them and asked for a quote on a large project and tipple pane greenhouse plastic siding. They wanted $50 a square foot , i passed on that, but i guess 3 pane green house panel is hard to come by


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2013)

Hell if that land had somewhere to live on it, I'd rent it for 35% that wouldn't seem like a bad deal to me. Little land simple house, greenhouse, and garden what more could I ask for!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Do you charge by the hour or just for doing a really good job?


I charge by the hour  Sometimes it doesn't take that long...


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> 15 and access to the natural spring. Oh ya I forgot to add there is a natural running spring lol. Whoops


If you lived in Cali we might have a deal


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> If you lived in Cali we might have a deal


Only if huh. I use to live in Cali but the city life wasn't for me. I like my freedom. I can walk around naked outside, scream as loud as I want. Do whatever the fuck I want and I love every minute of it. No one to tell me what I can and can't do.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I charge by the hour  Sometimes it doesn't take that long...



unless im at your moms


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2013)

What region of the country is this 400 acres in? A legal state at all?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Bong 30 anyone?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> What region of the country is this 400 acres in? A legal state at all?


I refuse to answer this question in public.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> unless im at your moms


Well if your at my moms could you please tell her to forward my mail please.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I refuse to answer this question in public.


lol we all know what state you live in


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I refuse to answer this question in public.


Fair enough I don't answer that ??? either. Though some guys in legal states have no problem saying so, so I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Fair enough I don't answer that ??? either. Though some guys in legal states have no problem saying so, so I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.


It's cool bro, it's not about the legality of things, it's about keeping my family safe. I've gotta put them first.

I will tell you this. Midwest.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol we all know what state you live in


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Watching the new family guy lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 8, 2013)

More people need to actively post pics of themselves...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2516285
> More people need to actively post pics of themselves...


Better not be talking to me lol


----------



## gioua (Feb 8, 2013)

damn I am amazed at how few folks here used medibles...


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2013)

Charlie kelly^^^ from always sunny in Philly.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Guess who's back... Back again... Krondizzel has been drinking till 7am. 

I'd post a picture but all you'd see is McDonalds breakfast.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You still have that signature? What a loser. Dude, I already told rollie myself that I think he's a moron. The sig isn't needed. It's not like you're tattling on me lol


I dont think he has it there to "tattle" on you... I'm pretty sure he has it there because it's funny. You contradict yourself in the same sentence. You say the forum is tight but admin does a horrible job.... How is the forum "tight" if admin is doing a horrible job??? Seems they are doing a good job if the forum is "tight"...


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

someone's post got removed! lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> someone's post got removed! lol


someone on my ignore list i bet


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> someone's post got removed! lol


That'd be me!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I dont think he has it there to "tattle" on you... I'm pretty sure he has it there because it's funny. You contradict yourself in the same sentence. You say the forum is tight but admin does a horrible job.... How is the forum "tight" if admin is doing a horrible job??? Seems they are doing a good job if the forum is "tight"...


There are a lot of cool people here. The admin here is a moron. Any more questions?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> That'd be me!


Not just you... Someone posted video's, corso called him Charley Kelly from sunny in phili. and now the post is gone...


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Not just you... Someone posted video's, corso called him Charley Kelly from sunny in phili. and now the post is gone...


My stuff gets removed all the time because I don't have a sensitive nature for thin skinned nancies.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> There are a lot of cool people here. The admin here is a moron. Any more questions?



Yes.... Why do you think the admin here is a moron? Why are there a lot of cool people here if admin is horrible? I've seen plenty of posts from others stating they are leaving other growing forums/sites because of bad admin or users. Seems if this place has a lot of cool users that the admin must be better here...


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Yes.... Why do you think the admin here is a moron? Why are there a lot of cool people here if admin is horrible? I've seen plenty of posts from others stating they are leaving other growing forums/sites because of bad admin or users. Seems if this place has a lot of cool users that the admin must be better here...


The admin doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground. That's why.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> My stuff gets removed all the time because I don't have a sensitive nature for thin skinned nancies.


I'm very surprised at times.... I've posted a lot of shit, talked a lot of shit that probably should have been removed... But admin and mods usually let me slide.... Can't help trolling sometimes....


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

There's a bit a free speech allowed here that wouldn't be tolerated at other spots. Calling admin a moron would get a perma ban on some other forums.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I'm very surprised at times.... I've posted a lot of shit, talked a lot of shit that probably should have been removed... But admin and mods usually let me slide.... Can't help trolling sometimes....


They're on my ass constantly and I have an attitude like I own the place.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> There's a bit a free speech allowed here that wouldn't be tolerated at other spots. Calling admin a moron would get a perma ban on some other forums.


It's no different than calling your boss at work a damn moron.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> The admin doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground. That's why.



You ummmmm kinda answered my first question.... although I'm pretty sure he does know his ass from a hole in the ground...


----------



## slowbus (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> It's no different than calling your boss at work a damn moron.



i notice a lot of bs Kron but no pics of yourself in this thread.Jus sayin'-Are gonna throw up a pic or just keep tough talking?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> It's no different than calling your boss at work a damn moron.



Yep, most places would fire your ass....


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

slowbus said:


> i notice a lot of bs Kron but no pics of yourself in this thread.Jus sayin'-Are gonna throw up a pic or just keep tough talking?


I've actually posted quite a few pictures if you scroll back some pages.... tough guy.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Yep, most places would fire your ass....


Sometimes. The fastest I was fired was when I told my boss I would hang my foot in his ass if he hung up on me again.

Oh man.. I was g-g-gg-g-gone after that for sure.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I've actually posted quite a few pictures if you scroll back some pages.... tough guy.



Scrolling back takes too long.. Current pics!

taking dabbs... smoking out of turkey bags not no damn ziplock


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 8, 2013)

Me at occupy wallstreet.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Scrolling back takes too long.. Current pics!
> View attachment 2516722
> taking dabbs... smoking out of turkey bags not no damn ziplock


DAMN, nice ink dude. I'm jealous.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Sometimes. The fastest I was fired was when I told my boss I would hang my foot in his ass if he hung up on me again.
> 
> Oh man.. I was g-g-gg-g-gone after that for sure.


Hang your foot in his ass? Sounds kinky.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I've actually posted quite a few pictures if you scroll back some pages.... tough guy.



tough guy,lol.You know it Kron,lol ( gerrrr !!!...thats me flexing out )btw on pussies scroll back more then 2 pages


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Hang your foot in his ass? Sounds kinky.


He hung up on me twice because he was too busy or something and I called him back and told him the next time he hangs up on me I'd hang my foot in his ass.

Yep. Bad move. Bad plan. Helllll yeah I got fired for it. 85k a year job.. psh.. whatev.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> DAMN, nice ink dude. I'm jealous.




I have lots of time and money invested...


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

slowbus said:


> tough guy,lol.You know it Kron,lol ( gerrrr !!!...thats me flexing out )btw on pussies scroll back more then 2 pages


GRRRRRR!!! flexxxxxxxxx. lol! good morning slowbus!


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah.. those sleeves are fucking sick fat tight.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> [video=youtube;vED9n5lcq6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vED9n5lcq6c[/video]


Did you guys just become best friends?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Yeah.. those sleeves are fucking sick fat tight.


Just one sleeve, my left arm. A lot of detail just different camera angles.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 8, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Just one sleeve, my left arm. A lot of detail just different camera angles.


I don't care what you say, it's fuckin sick dude. Period.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> "You think I don't know what it's like to make nachos out of government cheese"
> 
> +rep for that if you can tell me who that is from.


King spade


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 8, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I don't care what you say, it's fuckin sick dude. Period.


I had a mint condition 1961 T-bird that I traded for most of it. My uncle gave me the car and it just wasn't my ideal car, my buddy/tattoo artist saw it and had to have it. Worked out well for both of us!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I had a mint condition 1961 T-bird that I traded for most of it. My uncle gave me the car and it just wasn't my ideal car, my buddy/tattoo artist saw it and had to have it. Worked out well for both of us!


My aunt used to own a powder blue 1958 t-bird convertible. I loved that damned car.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone need their balls washed?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 8, 2013)

good times


----------



## theexpress (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2517004
> 
> Anyone need their balls washed?


that promotes a positive message... ya always gotta wash your balls and keep your balls clean....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> that promotes a positive message... ya always gotta wash your balls and keep your balls clean....


I'm all about the positive message.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Fast track to 420? Yes please!!!


----------



## cheechako (Feb 8, 2013)

So if a picture is worth a thousand words, how about half a picture? I tried that in a belated intro post over in that section - an attempt to explain what a cheechako is and what I am. And then I pick up a new fan. WTF? I never saw this asshole before and... sigh.

Anyway, smile and say "cheechako".


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

Just sayen...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2517054Just sayen...


Stop teasing


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Stop teasing


There's just been so much ass talk lately...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> There's just been so much ass talk lately...


I keep my balls clean so your exit wont get dirty 

View attachment 2517068


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

Gotta love a man with clean balls!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Gotta love a man with clean balls!


Yep you know it


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yep you know it


[video=youtube;CtZKL74LgMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtZKL74LgMg&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

This should help


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> [video=youtube;CtZKL74LgMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtZKL74LgMg&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> 
> This should help


I've already got that covered


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

.....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 8, 2013)

It smells like balls in here..


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2013)

I just got out of the shower my balls smell fantastic!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> .....


...


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 8, 2013)

does anyone else shampoo their pubes?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Are you sure you guys don't want to use my ball wash?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> does anyone else shampoo their pubes?


Shampoo and conditioner


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> does anyone else shampoo their pubes?


That would be nice...


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> That would be nice...


would be you say... this tells me the shaving foam would come more in handy for you huh? as it should for all females


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> would be you say... this tells me the shaving foam would come more in handy for you huh? as it should for all females


Well lets just say, I've never been to Brazil...but its left it's stamp on me.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well lets just say, I've never been to Brazil...but it's left it's stamp on me.


Stamp or scar?


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Stamp or scar?



Ohhh, don't remind me of that pain...wine prior to appointment a must!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Ohhh, don't remind me of that pain...wine prior to appointment a must!


Eat ya some medibles before next time and you won't care if they take your skin


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well lets just say, I've never been to Brazil...but its left it's stamp on me.


Stamps are cute as hell! 
What's the difference between erotic and kinky?
Erotic : You use a FEATHER.
Kinky : You use the whole chicken!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Ohhh, don't remind me of that pain...wine prior to appointment a must!


It would have to be an entire 5th of Cuervo for me. Thank God I was blessed with very little body hair.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah...you males have to keep it all neat down there too ya know. It's not just a woman's thing. There's noting worst than not being able to find the tree for the bush.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> There's just been so much ass talk lately...




Azz shots? my better side


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Yeah...you males have to keep it all neat down there too ya know. It's not just a woman's thing. There's noting worst than not being able to find the tree for the bush.


If the tree is that small there's a greater problem than trimming the hedge.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Yeah...you males have to keep it all neat down there too ya know. It's not just a woman's thing. There's noting worst than not being able to find the tree for the bush.


I'll whip out the gillette first thing tomorrow!
have done it before but just causes unbearable, uncomftable-ness. if thats a word lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2517106
> 
> Azz shots? my better side


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 8, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> I'll whip out the gillette first thing tomorrow!
> have done it before but just causes unbearable, uncomftable-ness. if thats a word lol


Shaving blows, just trim


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> If the tree is that small there's a greater problem than trimming the hedge.


Good thing my tree isn't a runt hahah


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Good thing my tree isn't a runt hahah


Pictures or it ain't real!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I just got out of the shower my balls smell fantastic!


Did you hit up with the gold balm?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Good thing my tree isn't a runt hahah


My E-dick is no joke either


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Pictures or it ain't real!


tit for tat. You show your tits and he'll show his ta... schlong.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

With all this ball talk has anyone ever seen the movie Waiting? I don't want to brag too much but I have succesfully pulled off the bat wings before, eye level to the victim, standing on the counter balls out.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Shaving blows, just trim


hmmm, I'm not sure, can I see?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> With all this ball talk has anyone ever seen the movie Waiting? I don't want to brag too much but I have succesfully pulled off the bat wings before, eye level to the victim, standing on the counter balls out.


I'd rep you for pulling off such a difficult maneuver, but I have to spread it first


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> tit for tat. You show your tits and he'll show his ta... schlong.


Sounds fair to me...It's ooooooooon


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Pictures or it ain't real!


I don't wanna make half of riu feel bad


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 8, 2013)

this was a good year ago now, where the fook did 2012 go!?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;8vAziBDUqRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vAziBDUqRA[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I don't wanna make half of riu feel bad


Don't make me whip out my bad feeling and slap you in the face with it.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [video=youtube;8vAziBDUqRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vAziBDUqRA[/video]


i cant compete with this guy! giggles what bout you?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

okay hereshegrows. I showed mine now it's time to show yours 

lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Don't make me whip out my bad feeling and slap you in the face with it.


Don't tempt me with such temptations


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> okay hereshegrows. I showed mine now it's time to show yours
> 
> lol


one sec...let me whip my top off


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

View attachment 2517152
Someone asked where 2012 went? I ask the same about my youth. I was tripping my face off this night, ended up bring two girls back to the hotel room.
edit: '98 or '99. I think I recall sunni saying she would rep anyone who looked good in the 90's. lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> one sec...let me whip my top off


ohhh, Damn, I can't get my camera to work!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> one sec...let me whip my top off


&#8203;............


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Don't tempt me with such temptations


I can put peanut butter on it...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I can put peanut butter on it...


Will you cover it in chocolate and top it with a cherry?! Please?!?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2517152
> Someone asked where 2012 went? I ask the same about my youth. I was tripping my face off this night, ended up bring two girls back to the hotel room.
> edit: '98 or '99. I think I recall sunni saying she would rep anyone who looked good in the 90's. lol


You trip and drink alcohol? You rebel


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I can put peanut butter on it...


I read about a "stupid pet trick" that starts just like this.

Whoops, wrong forum.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Will you cover it in chocolate and top it with a cherry?! Please?!?


We better quit before the homophobes break out in hives.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 8, 2013)

I could never seem to get drunk on acid! Lmao you kept trying


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You trip and drink alcohol? You rebel


I was only holding the beer because I felt like I had to being at a bar for the band I used to work for. I think I held the same bottle all night.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I can put peanut butter on it...


Well, I know I might not be your thing but free peanut butter is free peanut butter to me...I'm in!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> We better quit before the homophobes break out in hives.


Where's the fun in that? I'm comfortable with my sexuality so who cares


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, I know I might not be your thing but free peanut butter is free peanut butter to me...I'm in!


I'm sure I can accommodate more than one. In fact I.... umm... never mind. So how about them Bears, huh?


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Where's the fun in that? I'm comfortable with my sexuality so who cares [/QU
> 
> I'm comfortable with your sexuality too giggles and everyone elses for that matter...here I'm hitting my sexual prime and single...Does it show?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> giggles26 said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the fun in that? I'm comfortable with my sexuality so who cares
> ...


Fixed that quote for ya 

Haha I bet you are hershe....


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm sure I can accommodate more than one. In fact I.... umm... never mind. So how about them Bears, huh?


Da Bears! Hopefully the new Coach mark Trestman can do some positive. I assume you're not talking husbears?


----------



## chewberto (Feb 8, 2013)

Bear back!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Bear back!


&#8203;......


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Bear back!


View attachment 2517188
Old Dirty said it best...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

[youtube]xarfMRZ3E0k[/youtube]


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Let the record show I have consumed copious amounts of strong coffee.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm sure I can accommodate more than one. In fact I.... umm... never mind. So how about them Bears, huh?


looks like a tough front line this year


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> giggles26 said:
> 
> 
> > here I'm hitting my sexual prime
> ...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

> =Hepheastus420
> 
> What a coincidence, so am I


Do I need to teach you guys how to quote? haha 

edit-fuck this I can't get it right myself lol, oh well


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh shit, my bad giggles.. Looks like we're both inour sexual primes now.. Sorry carne, I think I snatched him


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh shit, my bad giggles.. Looks like we're both inour sexual primes now.. Sorry carne, I think I snatched him


I think I hit my prime a long time ago haha....sad days..


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I think I hit my prime a long time ago haha....sad days..


Don't worry I have the cure for what ails you. Find yourself some Yohimbe, then find yourself an asian grocer that sells Shou Wu Chih. Thank me later.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Don't worry I have the cure for what ails you. Find yourself some Yohimbe, then find yourself an asian grocer that sells Shou Wu Chih. Thank me later.


An asian in my neck of the woods? haha can I do mail order?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> An asian in my neck of the woods? haha can I do mail order?


I'm sure of it, there is a small amount of alcohol in it just so you're aware. They generally don't list it but it's in there, don't drink a whole bottle at once and becareful where ya aim that thing upon release.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

So I'm really enjoying the topic of this thread but ya lol. 

I know you were all begging for me to bring the mask back so due to popular demand I brought it back for my fans


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So I'm really enjoying the topic of this thread but ya lol.
> 
> I know you were all begging for me to bring the mask back so due to popular demand I brought it back for my fans
> 
> View attachment 2517238


That picture just begs for you to be holding a chain saw.
Running.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That picture just begs for you to be holding a chain saw.
> Running.


To bad my chainsaw needs a new chain


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> It would take more that that to scare me off.


Haha oh ya, well that's good


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

So in the time I was gone I just banged out 4 thesis outlines.(told ya I drank some coffee tonight) My prof is kind of a dick, so I slipped in on the 'best advice I ever recieved' outline, "Never Cook Bacon Naked." Maybe that will soften him up a bit.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So in the time I was gone I just banged out 4 thesis outlines.(told ya I drank some coffee tonight) My prof is kind of a dick, so I slipped in on the 'best advice I ever recieved' outline, "Never Cook Bacon Naked." Maybe that will soften him up a bit.


My roommate once bet me I couldn't write a paper and use the word "pussy" three times in three different ways and still get an "A", lucky for me the prof was male


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> My roommate once bet me I couldn't write a paper and use the word "pussy" three times in three different ways and still get an "A", lucky for me the prof was male


I bet I could use pussy 3 times


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I bet I could use pussy 3 times


In different ways was the challenge.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> In different ways was the challenge.


Exactly, pussy cat, pussy as in vagina, and you fucking pussy grow some balls


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Exactly, pussy cat, pussy as in vagina, and you fucking pussy grow some balls



I used pussy willow...Damn I'm good!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I used pussy willow...Damn I'm good!


How about...

[youtube]lPDkJbTQRCY[/youtube]


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 8, 2013)

^^ couldn't open^^


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ^^ couldn't open^^


Look again


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2013)

pussy wha?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> In different ways was the challenge.


Challenge easily completed.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

I've got a challenge for you guys, keep this thread on topic


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

I did the opposite giggles and removed the last pic of me, too many downloads too fast lol.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2517324
> 
> I've got a challenge for you guys, keep this thread on topic


I'm really high right now and I just spent the last 10 minutes cleaning my glasses and rubbing my eyes because for some damned reason I couldn't focus.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm really high right now and I just spent the last 10 minutes cleaning my glasses and rubbing my eyes because for some damned reason I couldn't focus.


Hahaha, trippy huh lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I did the opposite giggles and removed the last pic of me, too many downloads too fast lol.


Don't worry I've got your pics saved in a safe location


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hahaha, trippy huh lol


Very. I laughed my ass off when I realized what was going on.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Don't worry I've got your pics saved in a safe location


I see it looks like Carne does too.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I see it looks like Carne does too.


Well now.. moving on. Nothing to see here. Once again, how about them Bears?


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

Good to know I know where giggles is from


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> Good to know I know where giggles is from


Come find me then


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Well now.. moving on. Nothing to see here. Once again, how about them Bears?


God damnit Carne I'm gonna tell you again, I won't pm you pics of me shirtless.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> God damnit Carne I'm gonna tell you again, I won't pm you pics of me shirtless.


Moobs comes to mind.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> God damnit Carne I'm gonna tell you again, I won't pm you pics of me shirtless.


You can pm them to me if you want


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> God damnit Carne I'm gonna tell you again, I won't pm you pics of me shirtless.


I just want something to remember you by after the last blow job. To put under my pillow.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Moobs comes to mind.


Not yet brother, I have a little kid I have to make sure I'm getting back into shape. Kid does pushups with me and a little yoga.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Not yet brother, I have a little kid I have to make sure I'm getting back into shape. Kid does pushups with me and a little yoga.


Rock on, that's very cool.
& just jerkin yer chain.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

This is to all my haters and non believers....


----------



## neosapien (Feb 8, 2013)

Another late night. Xi&#462;o hóuzi says "Hello fellow insomniacs and west coasters!"



+rep to whoever figures out xi&#462;o hóuzi first.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2013)

A little monkey, a beautiful one at that.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> A little monkey, a beautiful one at that.


Damn, yous fast. Thank you.


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.

*Sorry no soup for you. *
*


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 8, 2013)

Jesus I gotta stop getting stoned and typing, I was typing that and then never hit enter lol. Oh well


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 8, 2013)

@ Neo, I'm assuming that baby is Chinese? How has life been different as a father?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 9, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> @ Neo, I'm assuming that baby is Chinese? How has life been different as a father?


She's 1/2 Chinese from my wife. I'm as white as they come and that's about as much as I know about me. Different? Very little sleep. An urge to do the very best in life not for me but for her. Crazy homicidal feelings of protection.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Shorty before we decided to kill snowman..


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 9, 2013)

My MacBook Pro


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2517621 My MacBook Pro


YOSHI!! Would be a lot cooler if he was trying to get a shroom 

Speaking of which I'm so ready for mine to be ready


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2013)

Thinking of sunnier times as the snow falls outside......we do get sun sometimes in The Netherlands! Roll on the Summer!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 9, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Another late night. Xi&#462;o hóuzi says "Hello fellow insomniacs and west coasters!"
> 
> View attachment 2517580
> 
> +rep to whoever figures out xi&#462;o hóuzi first.


I love that thing that babies do with their thumbs. This picture just brought back a flood of memories just because of that cute little thumb thing. I know you probably are but take lots of pictures man, especialy at this age. I think its the age parents miss the most and it flies by so dont even blink. I know what you mean about the protector instinct that engauges. I bought a gun after i had mine, it just seemed like the right thing to do, i still dont understand why


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2013)

Nothing rong about wanting to protect your family


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Good morning RIU!!!



Last night was the best trip of my life....


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

DST said:


> Thinking of sunnier times as the snow falls outside......we do get sun sometimes in The Netherlands! Roll on the Summer!


I wanna be back there now!


----------



## gioua (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Good morning RIU!!!
> 
> View attachment 2517908
> 
> Last night was the best trip of my life....



You keep posting pics like this I'll need a clearer version for the edit I have in mind


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> You keep posting pics like this I'll need a clearer version for the edit I have in mind


Don't let it stew in your mind, let that motha fucka out! You know I don't care


----------



## gioua (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Don't let it stew in your mind, let that motha fucka out! You know I don't care


I know it.. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm bringing sexy back and you know it


----------



## neosapien (Feb 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I love that thing that babies do with their thumbs. This picture just brought back a flood of memories just because of that cute little thumb thing. I know you probably are but take lots of pictures man, especialy at this age. I think its the age parents miss the most and it flies by so dont even blink. I know what you mean about the protector instinct that engauges. I bought a gun after i had mine, it just seemed like the right thing to do, i still dont understand why


The funny part about the thumb thing is that according to my wife that means "fuck you" in China! She finds it hilarious. And yep pictures everyday. She makes so many damn cute faces I can't help it! I'll use my fists to protect her. I'll also use a big knife. And my gun. And some piano wire if need be.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Have it bro, I love medibles. I can get stoned anywhere I want and no one even knows


Neo, carrying a piano around might slow you down some.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Neo, carrying a piano around might slow you down some.


You are probably correct sir. I'll instead use an electric keyboard for its bludgeoning capabilities.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 9, 2013)

Awwww.... Remember all this cuteness when God decides to put odor in the poo-poo. LOL

My favorite tradition around here is whoever makes the baby laugh for the first time has to throw a party. It turns into quite the competition.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Neo, carrying a piano around might slow you down some.


I don't need slowed down any, I'm already slow enough with as many edibles as I eat.

I think if the world comes to an end and zombies attack I'll fit in perfect


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I don't need slowed down any, I'm already slow enough with as many edibles as I eat.
> 
> I think if the world comes to an end and zombies attack I'll fit in perfect


I'm wondering how long it will take you to notice.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm wondering how long it will take you to notice.


he has nothing to worry about. Zombies eat brains.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> he has nothing to worry about. Zombies eat brains.


Ka ~ Zing.
That had to smart a bit.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm wondering how long it will take you to notice.


You know what I'm wondering the same thing to, maybe I'll just think the whole world got really stoned 



Carne Seca said:


> he has nothing to worry about. Zombies eat brains.


You guys makes jokes but you all know you love me 

And your right I guess a brain would help


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You know what I'm wondering the same thing to, maybe I'll just think the whole world got really stoned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you only hurt the ones you love. LOL


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ka ~ Zing.
> That had to smart a bit.


Read my last post


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> you only hurt the ones you love. LOL


Exactly.......................thanks for proving my point carne

+Spidey rep to you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Read my last post


The three of us are furiously typing at the same time.
LOL


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The three of us are furiously typing at the same time.
> LOL


[youtube]oVQckcof8Bw[/youtube]


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The three of us are furiously typing at the same time.
> LOL


I'm actually pecking furiously on my iPad.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm actually pecking furiously on my iPad.


1 word, bluetooth keyboard 

Ok I guess that's 2 words but ya lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> 1 word, bluetooth keyboard
> 
> Ok I guess that's 2 words but ya lol


shibéeso ádin! (no money)


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> 1 word, bluetooth keyboard
> 
> Ok I guess that's 2 words but ya lol



you get your shit yet???


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> you get your shit yet???


Haven't seen it bro and I was just at the post office today.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2013)

Any sexy pics recently? what pg?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just another day on the farm


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any sexy pics recently? what pg?


We're still waiting for that pic of your huge pregnant titties.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> We're still waiting for that pic of your huge pregnant titties.


We're still waiting for more of your's


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm actually pecking furiously on my iPad.


Not a hunt'n pecker are you ?


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> We're still waiting for more of your's


I'm not pregnant!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I'm not pregnant!


I could fix that, my baby free sex record sucks !


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I could fix that, my baby free sex record sucks !


LOL I already have a kid! But if you're looking to cyber I hear Uncle Buck's always offering


----------



## slowbus (Feb 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Any sexy pics recently? what pg?



PM SENT~












j/k


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You know what I'm wondering the same thing to, maybe I'll just think the whole world got really stoned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although you're an attention whore, I still love ya


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> LOL I already have a kid! But if you're looking to cyber I hear Uncle Buck's always offering


Nahh, besides I'm all bluster & no cyber, just rattling your cage.

BTW, that's not the copper river in your avi is it? I almost want to say I recognize the scenery.


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nahh, besides I'm all bluster & no cyber, just rattling your cage.
> 
> BTW, that's not the copper river in your avi is it? I almost want to say I recognize the scenery.


LOL far from its in cave creek AZ. I haven't been back to alaska in about 4 years


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I'm not pregnant!


I didn't say anything about being pregnant, I just said we were waiting for more of your's


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Although you're an attention whore, I still love ya


I just gotta do what I do best


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I haven't been back to alaska in about 4 years


Damn, and that's our loss.


----------



## StephanieAk (Feb 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, and that's our loss.


Oh how cute. I'm flattered


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I just gotta do what I do best


*tosses likes on giggles* You like that don't you?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> *tosses likes on giggles* You like that don't you?


nasty hep lol


----------



## gioua (Feb 9, 2013)

taken about 4 hours ago.. visit to the Kids+Grandbaby..

Me with my DD







My Grandbaby had attitude already! 









she still has the new baby smell too.. (3 mo's old today!)


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 9, 2013)

*What??? Right now... Happy Birthday..*


----------



## gioua (Feb 9, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2518412
> 
> 
> *What??? Right now... Happy Birthday..*


Younger George Carlin-Peter Stormare mix...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 9, 2013)

I've been told that latley lol, You should see it when I get in a good rant and the wife telling me to calm down..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 9, 2013)

*Fun times in Oregon SOB 2005..*


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Bomb shelter anyone?


----------



## gioua (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2518439
> 
> Bomb shelter anyone?


When I lived in Groton Ct we would walk over to the Fort Griswold site above where the site actually stood and they had Canon Bunkers there.. looked very similar to this.. There must have been more then 10 of them there.. they were left there behind an odd fellows home.. a good 100+ acres of history left undisturbed... pretty sad.. would love to go back there today and metal detect!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

definitely me this one.. anyone else?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> When I lived in Groton Ct we would walk over to the Fort Griswold site above where the site actually stood and they had Canon Bunkers there.. looked very similar to this.. There must have been more then 10 of them there.. they were left there behind an odd fellows home.. a good 100+ acres of history left undisturbed... pretty sad.. would love to go back there today and metal detect!


This one is a fall out shelter. There is so much history on my land. It's been in my family since the 1800's. 

About 10 miles from my land is where a battle took place.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not a hunt'n pecker are you ?


My pecker hunting days are long gone.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> definitely me this one.. anyone else?


everyone gets it. left over monkey shit. from when we used to sleep in the trees.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

To boring in here for me.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 9, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2518436
> 
> *Fun times in Oregon SOB 2005..*


rok crawling huh?? ur pretty fucking flexed out right there


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2518661
> 
> To boring in here for me.


I'm wearing the exact same shirt right now.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2518661
> 
> To boring in here for me.


dont it fucking suck going bald????? i feel ur pain.. thats why i wear hats... i blame my bitch ass father who was bald has hell by 24... i fucking hate that mother fucker.. thanks pops.. everything bad i am is his fault.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dont it fucking suck going bald????? i feel ur pain.. thats why i wear hats... i blame my bitch ass father who was bald has hell by 24... i fucking hate that mother fucker.. thanks pops.. everything bad i am is his fault.


Haha yep it does but oh well fuck it, I rock it


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm wearing the exact same shirt right now.


Haha twilight zone....

Are you my long lost twin?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha twilight zone....
> 
> Are you my long lost twin?


I doubt it lol, we just have good taste in T shirts.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha yep it does but oh well fuck it, I rock it


man i miss my hair.. i mean ts stil here but thinning... i used to shave the sides and keep it long on top.. slick that shit back with waaay too much gell. lolol my shit was like rock solid from all the gell.. bitches allways used to compliment me on my long lush shiney ass dark hair as they play with it... maaaaan...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 9, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I doubt it lol, we just have good taste in T shirts.


OH ok just making sure 



theexpress said:


> man i miss my hair.. i mean ts stil here but thinning... i used to shave the sides and keep it long on top.. slick that shit back with waaay too much gell. lolol my shit was like rock solid from all the gell.. bitches allways used to compliment me on my long lush shiney ass dark hair as they play with it... maaaaan...


Oh so you were that greasy mexican that we use to pick on at recess


----------



## theexpress (Feb 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> OH ok just making sure
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so you were that greasy mexican that we use to pick on at recess


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool......


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 9, 2013)

theexpress said:


> rok crawling huh?? ur pretty fucking flexed out right there


 It's my sons rig I just ride along, but it is a f**king blast!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dont it fucking suck going bald????? i feel ur pain.. thats why i wear hats... i blame my bitch ass father who was bald has hell by 24... i fucking hate that mother fucker.. thanks pops.. everything bad i am is his fault.


Baldness comes from your mothers genes


----------



## cheechako (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dont it fucking suck going bald????? i feel ur pain.. thats why i wear hats... i blame my bitch ass father who was bald has hell by 24... i fucking hate that mother fucker.. thanks pops.. everything bad i am is his fault.


I'm 52. I've been going bald forever, yet I'm still not there. I have thin (and thinning) shoulder length hair which I often wear in a thin ponytail at work. Maybe I'll do more caps, but I don't really care yet. Maybe if it gets to where it is comb-over thin (which I would never do). I think I last had a hair cut in 2004 or 2005. I think I pull it off best under a wide brim hat, but that's not an indoor hat nor a hat for nicer weather.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 10, 2013)

Just buzz your head and wear cool caps and hats. It's just hair.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 10, 2013)

I've got a mass of hair. It takes over 2 hours to dry and it's not even that long. My Gran had a full head of hair at 91 so it is genetic. 

I once heard that ur hair follicles are most weak when ur hungry which is why breakfast is so important. I've always ate my breakfast !! Just my 2 centimos !


----------



## gioua (Feb 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've got a mass of hair. It takes over 2 hours to dry and it's not even that long. My Gran had a full head of hair at 91 so it is genetic.
> 
> I once heard that ur hair follicles are most weak when ur hungry which is why breakfast is so important. I've always ate my breakfast !! Just my 2 centimos !



I will shed.. lol.. (hair joke.. come on meow) some doubt on this breakfast theory.. I am up by 4am daily (not a choice) and dont eat anything normally till way past 1.. and I get mistaken for a yeti all the time...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 10, 2013)

I heard balding is from high Testosterone.

Oh, don't be one of those guys who comb over. It looks horrible.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 10, 2013)

keep it short or shaved


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 10, 2013)

I tried to shave my own head , but shitty clippers just cant cut my hair. I end up going to the shop


----------



## gioua (Feb 10, 2013)

have not been to the barbers since I was about 24.. I let it grow out.. till it bugs the crap outta me.. (about 4 mo's ) then shave it.. the beard gets pretty much the same treatment


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm going for the Ben Franklin look. Just kidding, been shaving my head since '86 (1/4" spacer). It was a punk thing back then, now it's just easy and cheap to maintain. btw- what's up suckas?


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 10, 2013)

View attachment 2519242I just don't know why I can't get a date? I'm so soft and silky to the touch. Anyone wanting to take me out for a bite, email me at: [email protected]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I heard balding is from high Testosterone.


Damn, I'm nowhere near bald 


Yup I shave my head too.. Not too short tough, I like hair on my head lol

Edit: cousin it


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 10, 2013)

View attachment 2519255I use to chase my niece all the time doing my Cousin it routine, she would scream and run...here she is all grown up. This is one of my proudest moments. She had a baby at 16 complements of the boy next door after my brother had to work night shifts. She kept the baby and still managed to graduate, is a wonderful mother and an amazing person.


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2519255I use to chase my niece all the time doing my Cousin it routine, she would scream and run...here she is all grown up. This is one of my proudest moments. She had a baby at 16 complements of the boy next door after my brother had to work night shifts. She kept the baby and still managed to graduate, is a wonderful mother and an amazing person.


how old are you if you dont mind me asking haha



lahadaextranjera said:


> I've got a mass of hair. It takes over 2 hours to dry and it's not even that long. My Gran had a full head of hair at 91 so it is genetic.
> 
> I once heard that ur hair follicles are most weak when ur hungry which is why breakfast is so important. I've always ate my breakfast !! Just my 2 centimos !


not true lol
for anyone whos thinning out or balding try nioxin it works WONDERS!!! , its honestly one of the only products out there that actually work.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 10, 2013)

Guessing she is 25


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 10, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Guessing she is 25


Im guessing she is stunning...oh damn, thats not an age


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 10, 2013)

that's her neice on the right with hereshe on the left, am i right?
hereshegrows is a milf! .. if you have any children of course


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 10, 2013)

I got to think its genetic, and I hear you get your hair from your mothers parents and it skips a generation ...me,bro,three sisters all havefull head of hair...dad is bald.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 10, 2013)

To answer Sunni's question, I am out of Puma and full on Cougar age,lol. and yes 2TimEr I have two children. I'm very happy with this stage of my life and really don't miss my twenties. I was always broke and had way too many struggles. I believe as long as you have a smile and a good attitude, you can be an attractive person to someone.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> To answer Sunni's question, I am out of Puma and full on Cougar age,lol. and yes 2TimEr I have two children. I'm very happy with this stage of my life and really don't miss my twenties. I was always broke and had way too many struggles. I believe as long as you have a smile and a good attitude, you can be an attractive person to someone.


im 27 and ur atleast 10 years older then me.. and id run all up in ya.. ooops i ment i find u attractive


----------



## nick88 (Feb 10, 2013)

She just has that look that screams sexy... lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

nick88 said:


> She just has that look that screams sexy... lol


i think she has that "dont pull out look"


----------



## see4 (Feb 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2519255I use to chase my niece all the time doing my Cousin it routine, she would scream and run...here she is all grown up. This is one of my proudest moments. She had a baby at 16 complements of the boy next door after my brother had to work night shifts. She kept the baby and still managed to graduate, is a wonderful mother and an amazing person.


I'd hit that.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i think she has that "dont pull out look"


hahaha, you naughty boy!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i think she has that "dont pull out look"


Lol - .24 seconds pretty much sums it up.

[video=youtube;37v-6Zs5T10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37v-6Zs5T10[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 10, 2013)

View attachment 2519545


see4 said:


> I'd hit that.


Come here and say that little boy....


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> hahaha, you naughty boy!


shit i wouldnt pull out even if u wanted me to :]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol - .24 seconds pretty much sums it up.
> 
> [video=youtube;37v-6Zs5T10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37v-6Zs5T10[/video]


lol... you know if u rub one out before hand you will last much longer...


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2519545
> 
> Come here and say that little boy....


You are gorgeous, I was trying to think of something coy or regal to say, but wow!


----------



## see4 (Feb 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2519545
> 
> Come here and say that little boy....




Im far from little. Me on the left 4 years ago. Me on the right now. I'm packing serious heat. Notice my sexy brown stains betwixt my legs. Im sexy and you know it.


----------



## gioua (Feb 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2519242I just don't know why I can't get a date? I'm so soft and silky to the touch. Anyone wanting to take me out for a bite, email me at: [email protected]


getting mailed returned to sender..


----------



## nick88 (Feb 10, 2013)

You must have got married.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> View attachment 2519550View attachment 2519551
> 
> Im far from little. Me on the left 4 years ago. Me on the right now. I'm packing serious heat. Notice my sexy brown stains betwixt my legs. Im sexy and you know it.


hahahaha i bet u pull alotta hoes with your green eyes butt u got some big ass goat teeth jo


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> View attachment 2519550View attachment 2519551
> 
> Im far from little. Me on the left 4 years ago. Me on the right now. I'm packing serious heat. Notice my sexy brown stains betwixt my legs. Im sexy and you know it.


Nice that all the hair on your body migrated back to your head. If you could sell that secret you'd be a rich man.


----------



## see4 (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hahahaha i bet u pull alotta hoes with your green eyes butt u got some big ass goat teeth jo


I'm a sexy mother fucker. And yes I do pull chicks. But not because of my looks, which I obviously have, but more for the size of my penis and the money in my wallet.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> I'm a sexy mother fucker. And yes I do pull chicks. But not because of my looks, which I obviously have, but more for the size of my penis and the money in my wallet.


shit u gptta learn the game.. u would not beleave how many times i got laid just for busting out a lil coke.... sometimes with a broad i just met..


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2013)

I like women with nice.....eyes.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

420God said:


> I like women with nice.....eyes.


those are some nice eyes... and the ones on her head aint bad either... why you trying to lick her??? did she have something in her eye? lol


----------



## see4 (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> shit u gptta learn the game.. u would not beleave how many times i got laid just for busting out a lil coke.... sometimes with a broad i just met..


Why whip out the coke when you can whip out the cock and score the same type of girl? I'd prefer to save my stash for pre-game or late night if I get too intoxicated.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> Why whip out the coke when you can whip out the cock and score the same type of girl? I'd prefer to save my stash for pre-game or late night if I get too intoxicated.


yeah ok u dont got it like that... it only happends like that in pornos... im hung too and have never been able to bust my dick out in front a total stranger and shsue start suckin it.. but after a fat rail there pussy gets superwet and they ready to fuck for another rail.. i just gotta be like "awww sweetheart all i got is this gram what u gonna do for another rail"


----------



## slowbus (Feb 10, 2013)

^^^^^loserRRRRRRRR ^^^^^^^


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah ok u dont got it like that... it only happends like that in pornos... im hung too and have never been able to bust my dick out in front a total stranger and shsue start suckin it.. but after a fat rail there pussy gets superwet and they ready to fuck for another rail.. i just gotta be like "awww sweetheart all i got is this gram what u gonna do for another rail"


Sounds like you're dealing with some real classy broads LOL.


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2013)

stop derailing the thread,


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 10, 2013)

How am i supposed to keep kissing my ipad screen when the girls post pictures if you guys fek it up...gawd


----------



## slowbus (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> removed



agh you ? do I need to be more specific,for the slow kids on the board ?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 10, 2013)

slowbus said:


> agh you ? do I need to be more specific,for the slow kids on the board ?


[video=youtube;XzPBUGUM7KQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzPBUGUM7KQ[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

slowbus said:


> agh you ? do I need to be more specific,for the slow kids on the board ?


if yu were talking to me i ment every word of what i said and more words yet said... if that was directed to someone else then my bad...


----------



## slowbus (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> if yu were talking to me i ment every word of what i said and more words yet said... if that was directed to someone else then my bad...



damn,a swing n a miss.....


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 10, 2013)

Seriously??? Are you kids going to fek up the thread? Drink less redbull dudes, im mean you can always just meet somewhere and beat each others heads in and give us our thread back. Theres a thing called PMs


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you want me to start you two your own thread? Cause ill do it


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2013)

Loved that bike.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 10, 2013)

420God said:


> Loved that bike.


Damn dude is that you on that stretcher?? Wtf?


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Damn dude is that you on that stretcher?? Wtf?


That's me. I made a thread about it a while ago. ~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/488086-have-you-ever-been-accident.html


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I'm glad to see that I left the thread and it went to total shit again. ffs people can we not keep this thing on topic. 

Well here have another bunker pic and stop derailing the thread!


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2013)

420God said:


> That's me. I made a thread about it a while ago. ~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/488086-have-you-ever-been-accident.html


glad youre alive but how come someone ran from their car and got to you before the bus driver could get out and see if youre ok??? Like the person from the car came out of know where running as fast as possible, but it took the bus driver forever??


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> glad youre alive but how come someone ran from their car and got to you before the bus driver could get out and see if youre ok??? Like the person from the car came out of know where running as fast as possible, but it took the bus driver forever??


The person running up is my friend who was on my other bike, he was right behind me. The bus driver was a fat old dude and could barely hobble around the bus.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 10, 2013)

420God said:


> That's me. I made a thread about it a while ago. ~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/488086-have-you-ever-been-accident.html


Damn, bystanders swarmed the scene like zombies looking for a meal.


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2013)

420God said:


> The person running up is my friend who was on my other bike, he was right behind me. The bus driver was a fat old dude and could barely hobble around the bus.


well least the bystanders ran to your aide, bus driver mustve been in shock for a bit i guess


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well I'm glad to see that I left the thread and it went to total shit again. ffs people can we not keep this thing on topic.
> 
> Well here have another bunker pic and stop derailing the thread!
> 
> View attachment 2519678


I wish my land had something cool like that, all I have is a pond


----------



## see4 (Feb 10, 2013)

bus drivers have the profession for a reason. likely not the sharpest knife in the drawer. not the brightest star in the sky. you picking up what im throwin down sunni?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> I wish my land had something cool like that, all I have is a pond


How about a natural spring......


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> How about a natural spring......
> 
> View attachment 2519686View attachment 2519687


That is nice bro, I think I remember you saying the property has been in your family since the 1800s? If so I am truely impressed it is so rare to see a family keep a property for that long, it amazes me not one "bad egg" held the deed and sold it (story of my family). Did you grandparents build the Bunker? I have been wanting one for quite some time I was thinking of using shipping container, how is yours constructed? It seems to have stood the test of time really well.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> That is nice bro, I think I remember you saying the property has been in your family since the 1800s? If so I am truely impressed it is so rare to see a family keep a property for that long, it amazes me not one "bad egg" held the deed and sold it (story of my family). Did you grandparents build the Bunker? I have been wanting one for quite some time I was thinking of using shipping container, how is yours constructed? It seems to have stood the test of time really well.


Ya bro that would be me lol. My great grandpa did. Mine is constructed out extremely thick concrete deep in the ground. It's reinforced with rebar and other fibers. It has a vent in the top that comes out on top of the hill. 

My grandpa and his dad were both in the military and then rest of their lives were spent in the soil conservation. I've been coming out to this place for as long as I can remember.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 10, 2013)

last summer


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2519735View attachment 2519736View attachment 2519737View attachment 2519738
> last summer


ahh the high desert


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2519735View attachment 2519736View attachment 2519737View attachment 2519738
> last summer


Get some sun bro! lol

Hey do me a favor and check your paypal


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ahh the high desert


Nope... My location says big valley... I'm about 50ft above sea level...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 10, 2013)

Got to visit good old Humboldt county and stayed in a room that had a jacuzzi tub in the room. All I have to say is that was some good shit lol. Missed Humboldt!!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 10, 2013)

Uncle Buck had me convinced you were a dude..guess not


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 10, 2013)

Out on the town. I did not do my own makeup. (Good grief it was SO MUCH MAKEUP)


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Just another day on the farm


Sgt. Slaughter?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Uncle Buck had me convinced you were a dude..guess not


Dude I thought the exact same thing haha!


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 10, 2013)

Buck is a convincing sob


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes he is, it seems the females have just been coming out of the wood work lately lol.

Hello rainbowbrite!


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 10, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Buck is a convincing sob


He's a pro, what he doesn't tell you is he's Nigerian.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Dude I thought the exact same thing haha!


 He just says that cuz he's seen me naked and my balls were bigger than his lol. (At least that's what i'd say if I were Uncle Buck, but he's not here so...I did it for him.)


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Giggles!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2519804Out on the town. I did not do my own makeup. (Good grief it was SO MUCH MAKEUP)


oh my haven't seen that pretty face in a while... good to see ya again.
SH420


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 10, 2013)

Aw thank you


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Hi Giggles!


I think we've run into each other somewhere else in tnt but my short term memory is shit, especially under the influence of space cakes. 

Take no offense to this but in the first photo are you going cross eyed or is it just me? 

But non the less you are still very sexy


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 10, 2013)

Lmao ooohhh goodness. Yes. I am crosseyed in that picture. I've got a bunch of pics up in this thread actually. Ya I was focusing veeeeeeeery hard on the tip of my nose, and got my picture taken during the process....because when you really love someone, you do things like take pictures of them when they're being a dumbass lol.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 10, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Buck is a convincing sob


You have nooooo idea. The man is diabolical.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Lmao ooohhh goodness. Yes. I am crosseyed in that picture. I've got a bunch of pics up in this thread actually. Ya I was focusing veeeeeeeery hard on the tip of my nose, and got my picture taken during the process....because when you really love someone, you do things like take pictures of them when they're being a dumbass lol.


I know exactly what you mean! 

Ya I just was making sure I wasn't really stoned and going cross eyed my self


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> You have nooooo idea. The man is diabolical.


He didn't get me on the treadmill thing though 

He thought he did until he read how I worded it hahah.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 10, 2013)

The treadmill thing?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> He didn't get me on the treadmill thing though
> 
> He thought he did until he read how I worded it hahah.


for the longest time he had me beleaving he was black... lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well he does go on and on about his huge brown cock...


----------



## see4 (Feb 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2519804Out on the town. I did not do my own makeup. (Good grief it was SO MUCH MAKEUP)


Rainbow makes my pants tight.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 10, 2013)

It's actually a rooster, though. It used to be white, but Uncle Buck and Charice went a little far with the animal-in-anus fetish.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> The treadmill thing?


Yes his location, I sell treadmills, well in jibber jabber thread I said so buck I need help finding a treadmill and he came back and said haha I don't sell treadmills I trolled you!

But I wasn't asking him for one I was asking him to help me pick one out


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes his location, I sell treadmills, well in jibber jabber thread I said so buck I need help finding a treadmill and he came back and said haha I don't sell treadmills I trolled you!
> 
> But I wasn't asking him for one I was asking him to help me pick one out


....Boys are so weird...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 10, 2013)

I heard when they found out they couldn't get the brown off the rooster hung himself. LoL. Ohhh that's terrible of me. OK I have to go love you guys bye!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I heard when they found out they couldn't get the brown off the rooster hung himself. LoL. Ohhh that's terrible of me. OK I have to go love you guys bye!


be honest now... ur very pretty... but how much acid have you dropped in ur life?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok I know this isn't a pic of me, but I thought it was a beautiful and looking forward to see them change over the seasons.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> {gasps in awe} THAT MUST BE WHAT HEAVENS LIKE!!!! lol man if u dont get ur ass outta here with that bullshit ass pic.. hahahahahahaha


That's my land of the free nigga


----------



## slowbus (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's my land of the free nigga


thats where u bury ur victems huh clown? right before u take a personal belonging from them has a souvenier so u can relive that moment when u killed them over and over again...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 10, 2013)

slowbus said:


>


prerun safety check...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

slowbus said:


>


Are you doing a rail off your hand ?


----------



## slowbus (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Are you doing a rail off your hand ?


NO ! I have a special spot on the hood of my ski doo for that.Just hitting the pipe in the pic.lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thats where u bury ur victems huh clown? right before u take a personal belonging from them has a souvenier so u can relive that moment when u killed them over and over again...


     Wanna come to my woods?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

slowbus said:


> NO ! I have a special spot on the hood of my ski doo for that.Just hitting the pipe in the pic.lol


HAHA ok was just checking


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Are you doing a rail off your hand ?


he is tking a fat meth hit from the pookie


----------



## slowbus (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> he is tking a fat meth hit from the pookie



yep,you got me


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Wanna come to my woods?
> 
> View attachment 2519912


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


Let's play hide n seek, you go hide and I'll come find you


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


OH SHIT! what a buzzkill


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Wanna come to my woods?
> 
> View attachment 2519912


y'all can always come play in my back yard.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> OH SHIT! what a buzzkill


[video=youtube;f68VXKMZT1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=f68VXKMZT1Q[/video]
stay high
SH420


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> y'all can always come play in my back yard.


Very beautiful!!! but I just don't see myself growing there lol. 

I love being able to go where I'm protected. and besides I love this part of the land. I wanna redo one of them


----------



## see4 (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Zyx1j2bjFb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyx1j2bjFb4[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> y'all can always come play in my back yard.


ill take my chances with the clowns woods thanx doe


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 10, 2013)

What? Is it the Skinwalker stories I've shared? boooooock bock bock. Chickens.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 10, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> What? Is the Skinwalker stories I've shared? boooooock bock bock. Chickens.



Probably all the spider stories you've shared.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Probably all the spider stories you've shared.


You just HAD to go there. Now I have the willies. crap.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

Someone say spider?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Someone say spider?


hahahahahaha if u think thats creepy... i fucking hate these things...


----------



## see4 (Feb 10, 2013)

theexpress said:


> hahahahahaha if u think thats creepy... i fucking hate these things...


only thing worse than those are gays. now those things are fucking creepy. especially ones with bleached buttholes.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> only thing worse than those are gays. now those things are fucking creepy. especially ones with bleached buttholes.


I like to be able to eat my cake off ladies chocolate starfish


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> only thing worse than those are gays. now those things are fucking creepy. especially ones with bleached buttholes.


self-hate is so 80's.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I like to be able to eat my cake off ladies chocolate starfish


...sounds like a deep fried dessert obsession - had this been the Reader's Digest website


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Someone say spider?


Oh yeah? Well, take that! 

[video=youtube;TBr-csZUq38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBr-csZUq38[/video]


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 11, 2013)

I am learning this is the one thread I have to check daily now as it takes a turn every other light and is easy to get lost... I guess we do smoke alot 

Me....not recently.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 11, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...sounds like a deep fried dessert obsession - had this been the Reader's Digest website


Id skip the deep fried and just take the chocolate and the vanilla  maybe a strawberry or two


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2519242I just don't know why I can't get a date? I'm so soft and silky to the touch. Anyone wanting to take me out for a bite, email me at: [email protected]


lookin like billy gibbons
[video=youtube;-h2hox--bR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> only thing worse than those are gays. now those things are fucking creepy. especially ones with bleached buttholes.


----------



## see4 (Feb 11, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> self-hate is so 80's.


I know right! *he says with a limp wrist


----------



## sunni (Feb 12, 2013)

View attachment 2522263 I had on an awesome blazer with patches at the elbows was totally dr.who like


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 12, 2013)

Wat is that giggles? 54 Buick?


----------



## devvy (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice glasses


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2522263 I had on an awesome blazer with patches at the elbows was totally dr.who like


That mug reminds me of an old joke. What does a 600 lb. canary say to a cat?

"Here kitty, kitty, kitty....."


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Wat is that giggles? 54 Buick?


Sure is, got other treasures down there to


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 12, 2013)

A video of myself after a long day at work
[video=youtube;Y4dAmWRH3jQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4dAmWRH3jQ[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> A video of myself after a long day at work
> [video=youtube;Y4dAmWRH3jQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4dAmWRH3jQ[/video]


Daddy?? Is that you?


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> View attachment 2519551
> 
> Im far from little. Me on the left 4 years ago. Me on the right now. I'm packing serious heat. Notice my sexy brown stains betwixt my legs. Im sexy and you know it.


Now that just looks like a good Saturday night right there...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 13, 2013)

me in veg... a little time lapse


----------



## cheechako (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow. I live in a much bigger state and grow in a little tiny box. Of course, even if I had land, I don't have weather most of the time.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 13, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> A video of myself after a long day at work
> [video=youtube;Y4dAmWRH3jQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4dAmWRH3jQ[/video]


Cant belive you guys watched this lol, you shoulda known by the intro screen that is not not kosher


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 13, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2522983View attachment 2523007View attachment 2522995View attachment 2522996View attachment 2522984View attachment 2522997View attachment 2522998View attachment 2522999View attachment 2523000View attachment 2523002View attachment 2523003View attachment 2522985View attachment 2522986View attachment 2522987View attachment 2522992View attachment 2522993View attachment 2522994
> me in veg... a little time lapse


Nice misfits T, reminds me of the dimebag darrell days. Pretty ladies, looks like a good spot to p,ay catch with the d-o-g  i bet that dog rips balls apart. Silly dogs


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2013)

This baby is funny.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 13, 2013)

neosapien said:


> This baby is funny.
> 
> View attachment 2524019


Squee!!!! Damn you Neo... DAMN YOU!!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 13, 2013)

neosapien said:


> This baby is funny.
> 
> View attachment 2524019



[video=youtube;hm9uYDh1pdQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm9uYDh1pdQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
Stay high
SH420


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

It's giggles medible night with some OJ and agent orange


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's giggles medible night with some OJ and agent orange
> 
> View attachment 2524215


What's with the fish lips? 

YOU'RE FREAKING ME OUT MAAAN!!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> What's with the fish lips?
> 
> YOU'RE FREAKING ME OUT MAAAN!!


Haha dude didn't even notice. I'm just feeling good


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Squee!!!! Damn you Neo... DAMN YOU!!!!


I knooooow! Isn't like you could just reach into that picture and scoop her up? I want to so badly...she is SO damn cute! Wook at her widdle cheeks! OMG!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

So is Krondizzle gone for good now?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> So is Krondizzle gone for good now?


Are they ever really "gone for good"?


----------



## cheechako (Feb 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> So is Krondizzle gone for good now?


We signed up about the same time, and both live in Alaska - I think I am the anti-Kron. It's a rough job, but somebody has to do it.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Are they ever really "gone for good"?


One can only hope.


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> So is Krondizzle gone for good now?


we can only hope .....he got banned, but who knows if he will stay gone


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> we can only hope .....he got banned, but who knows if he will stay gone


Lol sweet! What did he do to catch the ban hammer?


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Lol sweet! What did he do to catch the ban hammer?


what didnt he do?


----------



## HeartlandHank (Feb 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> what didnt he do?


Choose to not beat his partner with a telephone..
That painted a picture in my mind. Damn, beating by telephone.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> we can only hope .....he got banned, but who knows if he will stay gone


Thank you Heavenly Deity of your choice.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 14, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> So is Krondizzle gone for good now?


Nope, he lurks in the shadows...


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

I will likely be next.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> I will likely be next.


I dont know what youve been up to lately but i hope not, ive had so many laughs courtesy of you see4 i cant even count! I know your never serious when you say 85% of the stuff you say, its just for entertainment value and it definatly has that. RIU wouldnt be as fun without you here


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2013)

Enjoying some fun in the sun.


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I dont know what youve been up to lately but i hope not, ive had so many laughs courtesy of you see4 i cant even count! I know your never serious when you say 85% of the stuff you say, its just for entertainment value and it definatly has that. RIU wouldnt be as fun without you here


haha! thanks man. if i do, i will just take a break and come back. deep down i know they love me, they can only ban me for so long until they miss me.

maybe i will turn over a new leaf and be serious from here on out...... how fucking boring would that be!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 14, 2013)

If see4 gets banned.. I... just wouldn't know what I'd do


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> haha! thanks man. if i do, i will just take a break and come back. deep down i know they love me, they can only ban me for so long until they miss me.
> 
> maybe i will turn over a new leaf and be serious from here on out...... how fucking boring would that be!!!


if you get serious i will cut you, i will cut you deep lmao


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

420God said:


> Enjoying some fun in the sun.


You mean like this sun?



After the 28 fucking inches I got over the weekend, another 6 fell last night. I hate you weather gods. I will cut you so deep.

I.

Am.

Spartacus!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd cut rolli if see4 was banned.


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> You mean like this sun?
> 
> View attachment 2524643
> 
> ...


That's actually what it looks like out my window right now but I'm trying not to think about it. I have to plow the driveway in a minute.


----------



## sunni (Feb 14, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Thank you Heavenly Deity of your choice.


ha not even you have no idea


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

We are also getting snow, hail, and sleet here in the Lowlands.










Not quite as cold as last year though....


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentines day to all the ladies


----------



## gioua (Feb 14, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Happy Valentines day to all the ladies


to the ladies.. should always be said the Leon Phelps way


[video=youtube;ag9HvdWpqlk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag9HvdWpqlk[/video]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> to the ladies.. should always be said the Leon Phelps way
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;ag9HvdWpqlk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag9HvdWpqlk[/video]


lmao, that is one way of saying it i guess. Oh my.......doing it in the butt lol wow, that is quite the valentines day surprise


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> to the ladies.. should always be said the Leon Phelps way
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;ag9HvdWpqlk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag9HvdWpqlk[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Feb 14, 2013)

What a lonely fucking day, it must be for all you lonely fucking people.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2013)

neosapien said:


> What a lonely fucking day, it must be for all you lonely fucking people.


hah stupid people ..... that dont have to deal with any bullshit


----------



## neosapien (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2013)

i have a gf but i gotta work tonight. ill get her chocolate, girlfriends love chocolate


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> i have a gf but i gotta work tonight. ill get her chocolate, girlfriends love chocolate


I think i will get my Jill a manicure today


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol, I'm just fuxin around. Valentine's Day is just another economy booster anyways. I don't need a day to remind me that I love my wife. I shower her with flowers, chocolate and dick everyday of the year.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2013)

newlyweds? jk


----------



## neosapien (Feb 14, 2013)

2 years last week actually. We were so tired from the baby that we both actually forgot.


----------



## gioua (Feb 14, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I shower her with dick everyday of the year.



I'm getting a visual depiction of wieners falling from the sky... please rephrase this...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 14, 2013)

I *almost* forgot. I wanted to do something really special today though. So I got my dog neutered.


----------



## gioua (Feb 14, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I *almost* forgot. I wanted to do something really special today though. So I got my dog neutered.


hate to see what ya get your pooch for Birthdays...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 14, 2013)

Actually I got stoked about it. Like my baby boy was going through a rite of passage or something lol. He's so big now, his mama's so proud, yes she is! Bet that bastard that beat him up when he was a puppy wouldn't dare do it now.


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 14, 2013)

My side bitches gon know wassup after today lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 14, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> My side bitches gon know wassup after today lol


It's all good, Kush, I already knew


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 14, 2013)

Oops thought this was jibber jabber thread :0


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 14, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's all good, Kush, I already knew


And that's why I love you rainbow !! Lol


edit :
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RainbowBrite86


----------



## gioua (Feb 14, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Actually I got stoked about it. Like my baby boy was going through a rite of passage or something lol. He's so big now, his mama's so proud, yes she is!.


I read this so wrong the 1st few times... thought you were referring to his nether regions..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> I read this so wrong the 1st few times... thought you were referring to his nether regions..


I love the way your mind works. Falling wieners and nether regions. It's just perfect.


----------



## gioua (Feb 14, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I love the way your mind works. Falling wieners and nether regions. It's just perfect.


Neo sent me there.. cant help how the mind wanders...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 14, 2013)

I tried finding a good pic for "Falling Wieners" but google left me underwhelmed actually.


----------



## gioua (Feb 14, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I tried finding a good pic for "Falling Wieners" but google left me underwhelmed actually.


turn off safe viewing.. I am sure it will be scary


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh it's off. It's 1/2 dachshund and half hotdogs. Lol.


----------



## gioua (Feb 14, 2013)

For all the lovers outside today... watch out..


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 16, 2013)

...........................................


----------



## chickachickaslimshady (Feb 16, 2013)

.........................................


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Feb 17, 2013)

what the fuck happened to this thread? ahahahaha


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 17, 2013)

He is pissed at me lol. I got him neutered and he licked every one of his damn stitches out. So I had to have them put back in AND he has to wear the cone of shame for at least a week. This is Tucker, though! Some of you remember the pic I posted of him when we first picked him up, he'd been thrown from a truck and had a gash in his head so deep you could see bone. Now you'd never know anyone had ever hurt him. He's the biggest, most spoiled little turd ever.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 17, 2013)

Her favorite spot in the world.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2529920
> 
> 
> Her favorite spot in the world.



lets see some Pie pics.We're sick of all the furry kitty's


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2529920
> 
> Her favorite spot in the world.


i like kitteh!!!


----------



## monkeybones (Feb 17, 2013)

toaster oven


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 18, 2013)

Black hair. Red lips.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 18, 2013)

Trying to snap the baby out of this whole day is night--night is day thing. 3:21am not being very successful. My wife made this thought it was cool.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Trying to snap the baby out of this whole day is night--night is day thing. 3:21am not being very successful. My wife made this thought it was cool.
> 
> View attachment 2530568


oh my Hell. That baby is gorgeous. No outbursts of squee today but I'm thinking it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Trying to snap the baby out of this whole day is night--night is day thing. 3:21am not being very successful. My wife made this thought it was cool.
> 
> View attachment 2530568



Lol I do not envy your sleep schedule!

At least you have something to do being up so late! I'm up too, but I don't have a baby to take care of


----------



## Marktell2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

Vizard mofo


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 18, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2530556 Black hair. Red lips.


you live up to your user name nicely...Very dank indeed lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 18, 2013)

It's amazing how Asian babies and NA babies look so similar. This is my niece and nephew. Lakota and Navajo on their mom's side and Anglo/Hispanic/Apache on their dad's side.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 18, 2013)

That baby would never have any down time with me lol. I'd never be able to put her down!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That baby would never have any down time with me lol. I'd never be able to put her down!


I want to hug her and squeeze her and name her George.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 18, 2013)

Yall aren't getting any more pics of me until I done being preggers. DEAL wit it.

BLuh.


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 18, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/toke-n-talk/2519551-picture-yourself-thread-best_guy_ever.jpg

Is that a guitar hero guitar in the background and an airsoft uzi? cus that clip is plastic as fuck lol

I had to see if anyone else noticed this.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 18, 2013)

ecsdf1 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/toke-n-talk/2519551-picture-yourself-thread-best_guy_ever.jpg
> 
> Is that a guitar hero guitar in the background and an airsoft uzi? cus that clip is plastic as fuck lol
> 
> I had to see if anyone else noticed this.


My Magpul PMags for my AR are made of a polymer as well - not metal.


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 18, 2013)

ecsdf1 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/toke-n-talk/2519551-picture-yourself-thread-best_guy_ever.jpg
> 
> Is that a guitar hero guitar in the background and an airsoft uzi? cus that clip is plastic as fuck lol
> 
> I had to see if anyone else noticed this.


It's a see thru clip


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> It's amazing how Asian babies and NA babies look so similar. This is my niece and nephew. Lakota and Navajo on their mom's side and Anglo/Hispanic/Apache on their dad's side.



How cute are they? I'm often amazed at how good small children are with babies. Your niece actually looks like my sister when she was little.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> you live up to your user name nicely...Very dank indeed lol


If she was weed, I'd smoke her


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 18, 2013)

...If she was weed we'd all smoke her lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> It's amazing how Asian babies and NA babies look so similar. This is my niece and nephew. Lakota and Navajo on their mom's side and Anglo/Hispanic/Apache on their dad's side.


Beautiful, Carne. Seriously just beautiful kids.


----------



## see4 (Feb 18, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2530556 Black hair. Red lips.


very nice. very very nice. i'd like to 5 star this comment, but alas, i can only vote on threads.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 18, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2530556 Black hair. Red lips.


I believe the song goes:

Raven hair and Ruby lips,
Sparks fly from her finger tips.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 18, 2013)

Awww he's singing to you Dalia!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 18, 2013)

Here, now we all can. 

[video=youtube;eVXqocPAz1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVXqocPAz1k[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Beautiful, Carne. Seriously just beautiful kids.


She thinks her little brother is her personal toy. She absolutely adores the little guy. LOL


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 18, 2013)

Her little brother is her personal toy! lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yall aren't getting any more pics of me until I done being preggers. DEAL wit it.
> 
> BLuh.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 18, 2013)

It's easier for Demi. She can afford better pictures.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's easier for Demi. She can afford better pictures.


LOL airbrushing is her friend.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

Happy 5th bday buddy!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just thought i'd share.


----------



## see4 (Feb 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2532342Just thought i'd share.


She's so fat, she's Chinese. Never thought those words would come out of my mouth.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 20, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> It's a see thru clip



Non leathal marker rounds !! Not sure if the real deal fits.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 20, 2013)

you guys are fucked up lolz


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 20, 2013)

This thread has gone a bit quiet !! Best find some pics !!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Marines....





Fuck Yea!


----------



## Marktell2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> Marines....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains everything.


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

Marktell2012 said:


> That explains everything.


do not say things like that please


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Marktell2012 said:


> That explains everything.


Easy killer. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being gay. Especially if you serve our country.


----------



## Marktell2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> Easy killer. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being gay. Especially if you serve our country.



I won't get into this debate as I respect everyone's decision. And even I would not stoop to such a level, as I consider it a below the belt verbal hit. But I hope they do not forget what they are in the minds of many in the public, including my own.


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

Marktell2012 said:


> I won't get into this debate as I respect everyone's decision. And even I would not stoop to such a level, as I consider it a below the belt verbal hit. But I hope they do not forget what they are in the minds of many in the public, including my own.


Guys im fucking serious do not go there


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 20, 2013)

Marktell2012 said:


> I won't get into this debate as I respect everyone's decision. And even I would not stoop to such a level, as I consider it a below the belt verbal hit. But I hope they do not forget what they are in the minds of many in the public, including my own.


Hmmmmmm........ *in my mind gay folk are awsome bro, men an women alike* somtimes a little uncomfortable but only because its not totally main stream. We all deserve the same rights and respect so step lightly pal


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Hmmmmmm........ *in my mind gay folk are awsome bro, men an women alike* somtimes a little uncomfortable but only because its not totally main stream. We all deserve the same rights and respect so step lightly pal


::Cockney accent:: Come on then! Give us a kiss!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

Wait, I am confused. Is it ok for marines to be openly gay in the military? I know it was tolerated with lesbians... (double standards )

But when my husband was in you could get discharged for being openly gay. Never even saw two dudes holding hands at events.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> ::Cockney accent:: Come on then! Give us a kiss!


Nah mate!! It's- 'come 'ere and give us a smacker!!' 

Your cockney fairy !!


----------



## slowbus (Feb 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wait, I am confused. Is it ok for marines to be openly gay in the military? I know it was tolerated with lesbians... (double standards )
> 
> But when my husband was in you could get discharged for being openly gay. Never even saw two dudes holding hands at events.



ya its fucked up


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ya its fucked up


Which part?

The fact that lesbians could hold hands and kiss at events and the gay men couldn't?

Or the picture in general?

If that guy wasn't just discharged 5 sec earlier, that jump kiss was reckless imo.

I don't care what religion, gender, sexuality you are in the military. As long as you take your oath to the constitution and country seriously you are welcome to serve and protect.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wait, I am confused. Is it ok for marines to be openly gay in the military? I know it was tolerated with lesbians... (double standards )
> 
> But when my husband was in you could get discharged for being openly gay. Never even saw two dudes holding hands at events.


DADT was repealed. Openly gay servicemen no longer get the boot. Thank you O'Bama. 

(The pic wasn't taken at an event. The serviceman was home on leave and his partner was there to greet him)

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2012/mar/1/gay-marines-kiss-sparks-praise-anger/?page=all


----------



## highfirejones (Feb 20, 2013)

I put this on a dating site so girls can see what I look like in the morning, manly huh, sunglasses protect my identity as well


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ya its fucked up


Yep. Discrimination IS fucked up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> DADT was repealed. Openly gay servicemen no longer get the boot. Thank you O'Bama.
> 
> (The pic wasn't taken at an event. The serviceman was home on leave and his partner was there to greet him)
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2012/mar/1/gay-marines-kiss-sparks-praise-anger/?page=all


Well I am glad they no longer get discharged for being gay.

I could tell which marines were gay/bi with DADT in affect anyways. If the main purpose was to protect gay/lesbians from being physically/verbally attacked, i think it wasn't that effective. 

People can tell what you are into without you saying. People who have a problem with it will not hang around you or avoid the subject, depending on how uncomfortable it makes them.

Always gonna be the crazy people who will attack them for their choice. But you can't avoid it forever.

I guess what I am saying, is that I don't think the policy needed to be in place.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

Being gay is no more a choice than being straight. You are what you are. Period.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's always been easier for openly gay women then men. Military or not. Probably because women are not beating up other women (typically) just for being gay. But there are a lot of men will beat the piss out of another man just for being gay.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's always been easier for openly gay women then men. Military or not. Probably because women are not beating up other women (typically) just for being gay. But there are a lot of men will beat the piss out of another man just for being gay.


I hope my children grow up in a world where people can be civil twards each other. Theres much bigger things going on in the world than who someone chooses to love. My thirty year old brother is dating a 49 year old woman, shes hot, who cares, she treats him like a king and theyre great together. Who cares


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's always been easier for openly gay women then men. Military or not. Probably because women are not beating up other women (typically) just for being gay. But there are a lot of men will beat the piss out of another man just for being gay.


Yeah, but like I said, even with DADT guys can figure out who is who. It's kinda obvious after living with another dude for months that he doesn't go after chicks and doesn't seem interested in them at all.

It's only the crazy fucks who will beat someone just for being gay.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah, but like I said, even with DADT guys can figure out who is who. It's kinda obvious after living with another dude for months that he doesn't go after chicks and doesn't seem interested in them at all.
> 
> It's only the crazy fucks who will beat someone just for being gay.


I was not aware how many crazy fucks there were until I visited the Midwest this past summer. When my date damn near got beaten just for being my date (He was Asian and I'm white) we were pulled aside by the gay DJ (who was NOT out) and he warned us not to come back to this town together because they would literally kill him. I, of course, thought this guy was exaggerating, just scared, etc etc. No. They really are that close minded in that town. And if I would've taken the time to look around before, I probably would have noticed that he actually was the ONLY guy, the only PERSON, I saw in that town the entire time I was there, that wasn't white. I'm dead serious. Which is interesting because just two towns over is a huge college town with so much diversity...but this particular little area still has active KKK members and everything. Here I thought that was just a small group of crazies in the boondies that was still so hateful they'd hurt someone just for being different, but it's sad that there are entire towns like that. And it wasn't even just the men in this town, either. I was personally surrounded by 3 girls at the same time he was being surrounded by guys.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 20, 2013)

damn. thats fucked up.


----------



## 420God (Feb 20, 2013)

Hanging out with the animals.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> damn. thats fucked up.


Welcome to my world.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Yep. Discrimination IS fucked up.



it is,but thats not what I was getting at.


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

slowbus said:


> it is,but thats not what I was getting at.


He knows that. He was being sarcastic, or better yet, rhetorical.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 20, 2013)

I thought this was pertinent and light hearted at the same time. Let's smoke, you wannoo?


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

slowbus said:


> it is,but thats not what I was getting at.


I know exactly what you were "getting at". You made your position quite clear.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 20, 2013)

Me chilling in my local park yesterday. 
Parc Güell, Barcelona.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I know exactly what you were "getting at". You made your position quite clear.



do I sense "tone" in your voice ?


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

guys take it to the proper location if you wanna discus this, keep it out of here please


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Me chilling in my local park yesterday.
> Parc Güell, Barcelona.


That's one hell of a woody.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 20, 2013)

Fock I'm seeing double


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> That's one hell of a woody.


Yup! Love good wood !!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> guys take it to the proper location if you wanna discus this, keep it out of here please


Yes'm.


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

not carne's fault. slowbus was fishing.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 20, 2013)

My good wood! KK rolling a quick one! 







Under platform 







Gaudí, yo creo te quiero! Xx


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My good wood! KK rolling a quick one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about your long distance relationships. You in Spain. He in Heaven.


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

You did not just say that.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Talk about your long distance relationships. You in Spain. He in Heaven.


He's in land of Zzzz right now!! And he's got the nerve to say I snore??


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He's in land of Zzzz right now!! And he's got the nerve to say I snore??


I was referring to Gaudi. LOL


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 20, 2013)

see4 said:


> You did not just say that.


He meant Gaudi, I meant my bf!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I was referring to Gaudi. LOL


Yes Dear. I know !


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yes Dear. I know !


lo siento mucho.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> lo siento mucho.


De nada cariño! Venga !!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm glad to see this thread staying on track........


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ya so what dad I ride an elephant...


----------



## gioua (Feb 20, 2013)

the long day... is over.. 








[video=youtube;oow_ZVCAWxo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oow_ZVCAWxo[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 20, 2013)

and im back y'all

been busy.

research is a bitch .


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya so what dad I ride an elephant...


To be fair, this is not on topic. The thread is called Pictures of Yourself, not of your kids.  Still love ya tho gigs!


----------



## gioua (Feb 20, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> To be fair, this is not on topic. The thread is called Pictures of Yourself, not of your kids.  Still love ya tho gigs!




I see it as kids,pets, your bong.. all reps yourself.. but I have been wrong once or twice.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> To be fair, this is not on topic. The thread is called Pictures of Yourself, not of your kids.  Still love ya tho gigs!


To be fair my lil swimmers made them so in a sense it is a picture of me. just a young version


----------



## gioua (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> To be fair my lil swimmers made them so in a sense it is a picture of me. just a young version



damn dude the dogs too?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> damn dude the dogs too?


Wouldn't you like to know


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

Here peyote since you wanted to get technical. heres a pic of ME at my kids bday party


----------



## gioua (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Wouldn't you like to know





wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too late mang.. The visualization is there.. you need to shower, change, bathe in bleach, use purell, and pray.

then we might be able to pass each other w.o loling at each other..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too late mang.. The visualization is there.. you need to shower, change, bathe in bleach, use purell, and pray.
> 
> then we might be able to pass each other w.o loling at each other..


There's no fun in that. 

What do you want me to pray for? Legalization of cannabis?


----------



## gioua (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> There's no fun in that.
> 
> What do you want me to pray for? Legalization of cannabis?



I will settle for ANY prayers at this part of my life.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Wouldn't you like to know


Actually.... no.


----------



## gioua (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Actually.... no.




you effing liar.. you want video!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> I will settle for ANY prayers at this part of my life.


I pray for that daily. And I pray that the legal system will be smart and offer pardons to people in jail for marijuana offenses. Fdd needs to be home with his family and on this board making my life miserable.


----------



## gioua (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I pray for that daily. And I pray that the legal system will be smart and offer pardons to people in jail for marijuana offenses. Fdd needs to be home with his family and on this board making my life miserable.


wish granted you now live in utopia...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Actually.... no.


Oh come on carne, I'll do the spidey dance for you


----------



## gioua (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Oh come on carne, I'll do the spider pig dance for you




[video=youtube;xPxFrEnXYWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPxFrEnXYWo[/video]


ahah


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> [video=youtube;xPxFrEnXYWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPxFrEnXYWo[/video]
> 
> 
> ahah


Spider pig, spider pig, does whatever a spiderpig does


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Oh come on carne, I'll do the spidey dance for you


hmm... tempting...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> hmm... tempting...


and the bait has been taken


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 21, 2013)

see4 said:


> You did not just say that.


I thought he meant the same thing lol. It's just cuz I think the guy is so hot thought  I must've been projecting....


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Feb 21, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yup! Love good wood !!


You cheeky mare! You've knackered me out trying to keep up with you! I'm not 18 you know!! Lool


----------



## gioua (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL check out the tags for this thread..

* i luv sunni, picture, sunni is a 10+, sunni is a hunny, sunni is gorgeous, thread 

View Tag Cloud 

*


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> LOL check out the tags for this thread..
> 
> * i luv sunni, picture, sunni is a 10+, sunni is a hunny, sunni is gorgeous, thread
> 
> ...



LOL that was so you


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2013)

jus lookatdabooty


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 21, 2013)

Before I ripped the grass and deck out. Before I filled the yard with plants...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2013)

My big pregger self. 7 months. Only gonna get _bigger_. 



 Maybe a face shot if I can get my blemishes to clear up by next week.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2013)

Was weighed at the doctors today.. Already gained 25lbs. 

So puffy and none of my reg clothes fit me. Screw spending hundreds of dollars on new clothes. I'll just wear my husbands shirts and flannel nighties.

I don't even know how I am gonna put on socks at 9 months...


----------



## SFguy (Feb 21, 2013)

u still have you pit ngg?? stop by my thread i just posted a pic yesterday of my two. i gotta go to the post office after work and get that $$ to you


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Was weighed at the doctors today.. Already gained 25lbs.
> 
> So puffy and none of my reg clothes fit me. Screw spending hundreds of dollars on new clothes. I'll just wear my husbands shirts and flannel nighties.
> 
> I don't even know how I am gonna put on socks at 9 months...


Don't feel bad, my wife gained 88lbs during her pregnancy with our daughter which was surprising since she was sick for 6 months of it and couldn't keep food down.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2013)

That's what is so weird. I haven't gained a lb in the last 5 years. And then I get preg, can't even eat as much as I did before preg (or i get sick) but I am still gaining weight.

I feel like I have gained more than 25 tho. Scale says 25.

My husband has gained maybe 15lbs since I got preg. Which is weird. Stress?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 21, 2013)

Late evening snacks???s


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> That's what is so weird. I haven't gained a lb in the last 5 years. And then I get preg, can't even eat as much as I did before preg (or i get sick) but I am still gaining weight.
> 
> I feel like I have gained more than 25 tho. Scale says 25.
> 
> My husband has gained maybe 15lbs since I got preg. Which is weird. Stress?


Most likely stress, and you're probably putting on water weight which shows more in the skin than on the scale.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Late evening snacks???s


I dunno what's doing it for him. I watch wat he eats at night. Besides a cereal bar and some milk, he doesn't really snack because we don't keep snacky snacks in the house.

Last night we had cheese and crackers for snack. lol.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 21, 2013)

Probably just less active than usual, even a 20 minute walk per day can make a big difference over time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2013)

420God said:


> Most likely stress, and you're probably putting on water weight which shows more in the skin than on the scale.


I am hoping its mostly water weight. Would be great to see 5-10 lbs just drop off without doing anything but breast feeding and not being preg. lol

My breasts have gotten really heavy. Prob gained a lb or two there.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 21, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Probably just less active than usual, even a 20 minute walk per day can make a big difference over time.


Reminds me I have to get off my butt and start walking!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 21, 2013)

Spring has sprung around where i am. Its beach body time again, and im with ya on the excersize  my flabby ass is 9 lbs over where i like to be but it all goes away come summer time


----------



## prosperian (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 21, 2013)

My friend is over 7 mths pregnant and from behind you can't even tell. She is having a boy though. She's gained a lot and she's only 5' tall. Her breasts got huge but they've gone down now. She's using a lot of cream for stretch mark prevention.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 21, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Spring has sprung around where i am. Its beach body time again, and im with ya on the excersize  my flabby ass is 9 lbs over where i like to be but it all goes away come summer time


Hey! I'm with you on that one. I haven't been to the gym since Sept!!!! Feel so lazy recently. Gotta revive my 6 pack, I live in a beach city!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Here peyote since you wanted to get technical. heres a pic of ME at my kids bday party


is ntaht ur baby mama? damn.... thats come up my dude!!!! nice!!!! good going on impregnating her.. u trapped that bitch now!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> is ntaht ur baby mama? damn.... thats come up my dude!!!! nice!!!! good going on impregnating her.. u trapped that bitch now!!!


That's talent, right there. I didn't even SEE a woman in this picture until he called it out. Man that was like Where's Waldo lol.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My big pregger self. 7 months. Only gonna get _bigger_.
> 
> View attachment 2536044
> 
> Maybe a face shot if I can get my blemishes to clear up by next week.


Mmmm....preggo under-boob...








jk....


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 21, 2013)

Beansly said:


> Mmmm....preggo under-boob...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






......................


----------



## Beansly (Feb 21, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> ......................


Was that little much??? 

Sorry.Haven't gotten laid in a while. 
I saw boobie and lost my shit.


lmao....jk
Did I ever mention that I have a fucked up sense of humor.... lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 21, 2013)

Beansly said:


> Was that little much???
> 
> Sorry.Haven't gotten laid in a while.
> I saw boobie and lost my shit.
> ...


It's not that. I didn't see the boobies until you mentioned it. Boobies frighten and confuse me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 21, 2013)

It was a boobie in a bra. Calm down.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 21, 2013)

I miss having babies in my tummy  Not enough to have more though lol. Hotel blues.


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2013)

you guys are crazy i refuse to ever get pregnant....lol


----------



## Beansly (Feb 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It was a boobie in a bra. Calm down.


I know you did it on purpose ma. Naughty girl... 


RainbowBrite86 said:


> I miss having babies in my tummy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd put a baby in you.




sunni said:


> you guys are crazy i refuse to ever get pregnant....lol


That's the smartest thing I've heard today.


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2013)

i asked doctors to tie my tubes since i was 15 they still refuse to


----------



## TigerClock (Feb 21, 2013)

Kids are actually kinda cool I never wanted any but now I couldn't live with out them.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 21, 2013)

Pregnancies are fun for about 6 or 7 months. Unfortunately they last for nine.


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Pregnancies are fun for about 6 or 7 months. Unfortunately they last for nine.


hahaha!....love it


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> you guys are crazy i refuse to ever get pregnant....lol


Ditto!


----------



## smok3h (Feb 22, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Ditto!


Damn, here I saw the last post in this thread was from Carne. Imagine how disappointed I was that I didn't get to see a picture of you when i clicked on this thread .


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 22, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Damn, here I saw the last post in this thread was from Carne. Imagine how disappointed I was that I didn't get to see a picture of you when i clicked on this thread .


HEY!!!! Where in GOD's name have you been? This place is falling apart and it's all your fault. 

oh and welcome back.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It was a boobie in a MATERNITY bra. Calm down.


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> i asked doctors to tie my tubes since i was 15 they still refuse to


My bf wants to tie his tubes!! It is actually quite refreshing to be with someone who doesn't want to breed with you but wants you for you. I've got a crazy life and I'm not having kids!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My bf wants to tie his tubes!! It is actually quite refreshing to be with someone who doesn't want to breed with you but wants you for you. I've got a crazy life and I'm not having kids!!


No need to stress your body 

One of the main reasons I'm glad I was born a guy


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 22, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No need to stress your body
> 
> One of the main reasons I'm glad I was born a guy



Exactly! It would age me about 10 years-instantly! The only stress my body will get will be in the gym!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 22, 2013)

That's pretty unusual, especially coming from a woman. Most women I know want to have kids, and the majority of them want to do it as soon as possible. What made you decide you don't want to have kids, and when did you decide that?


----------



## smok3h (Feb 22, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> HEY!!!! Where in GOD's name have you been? This place is falling apart and it's all your fault.
> 
> oh and welcome back.


I <3 you, friend.

Life overtook me for a while. I've been seeing this girl, and school and everything else just kind of took me away from this site for a while. But I'd like to think I'm back now...mainly because I really miss you sons of bitches!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 22, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's pretty unusual, especially coming from a woman. Most women I know want to have kids, and the majority of them want to do it as soon as possible. What made you decide you don't want to have kids, and when did you decide that?


Ive pretty much always been like that. There was a short period in my 20's when I wanted to settle down but that broody phase ended. I prefer working to raising kids and I would have missed out on so many opportunities if I'd had them. Also, the first girl in my year at school (of 90) got pregnant aged 24. It wasn't the done thing, ie not respectable. First career, then marriage etc. 

I can't really have kids and do what I do. Like oil and water- the two don't mix!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My big pregger self. 7 months. Only gonna get _bigger_.
> 
> View attachment 2536044
> 
> Maybe a face shot if I can get my blemishes to clear up by next week.


ive never seen a better self portrait...ever. It looks like the babies tucked under your left boob wirh his head down. Thats how mine sleeps every day. You look great BTW, your going to have an easy delivery by the looks of things, good luck pretty lady, you ll be a great momma bear.


----------



## smok3h (Feb 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I can't really have kids and do what I do. Like oil and water- the two don't mix!


I'm so happy to have met someone who also isn't interested in children... at least right now. Maybe someday down the line, but I am even nervous at the thought of being an uncle... which is going to happen soon. Hell, I was a godfather at age 18 (7 years ago now), but I can't help but feel like I'm really awkward with kids. And ironically, I'm basically an athiest... lol, good thing I'm tight with my cousin who made me the godfather.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> ive never seen a better self portrait...ever. It looks like the babies tucked under your left boob wirh his head down. Thats how mine sleeps every day. You look great BTW, your going to have an easy delivery by the looks of things, good luck pretty lady, you ll be a great momma bear.


She is definitely up there. She changes position alot tho. Last ultrasound her head was all the way up top. Today her head was all the way down low.

Her feet kick my stomache.. makes me feel queesy. That is why I am up now. lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> She is definitely up there. She changes position alot tho. Last ultrasound her head was all the way up top. Today her head was all the way down low.
> 
> Her feet kick my stomache.. makes me feel queesy. That is why I am up now. lol


Just wait,...i used to feel sorry for my friends that had babies and now i feel sorry for the friends that dont have babies. You dont know how cool you really are untill you climb a mountain with a baby strapped onto you thats learning from every word you say, and then that perfect little baby looks at you and says, " I love you dad " and you fall to pieces and realize your the coolest guy evaaar


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Just wait,...i used to feel sorry for my friends that had babies and now i feel sorry for the friends that dont have babies. You dont know how cool you really are untill you climb a mountain with a baby strapped onto you thats learning from every word you say, and then that perfect little baby looks at you and says, " I love you dad " and you fall to pieces and realize your the coolest guy evaaar


Ohhh that's just not true. There are women who are just meant to be mommies and women who aren't. Both of them equally valuable to society. Based on that alone anyway. Other factors might change this. I'm sorry I've gone and smoked too much again.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Just wait,...i used to feel sorry for my friends that had babies and now i feel sorry for the friends that dont have babies. You dont know how cool you really are untill you climb a mountain with a baby strapped onto you thats learning from every word you say, and then that perfect little baby looks at you and says, " I love you dad " and you fall to pieces and realize your the coolest guy evaaar


sounds beautiful....but my favorite part of being around kids is when they leave, I'm sorry.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 22, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I'm so happy to have met someone who also isn't interested in children... at least right now. Maybe someday down the line, but I am even nervous at the thought of being an uncle... which is going to happen soon. Hell, I was a godfather at age 18 (7 years ago now), but I can't help but feel like I'm really awkward with kids. And ironically, I'm basically an athiest... lol, good thing I'm tight with my cousin who made me the godfather.


Im going to be a Godmother in 2 mths time!!! I'm really excited for my friend and I've enjoyed seeing my other friends kids grow up in London (they call me 'aunty'). I really like kids but I just don't want my own. I'm very happy to be with someone who has the same outlook, pressure's off!


----------



## gioua (Feb 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Just wait,...i used to feel sorry for my friends that had babies and now i feel sorry for the friends that dont have babies. You dont know how cool you really are untill you climb a mountain with a baby strapped onto you thats learning from every word you say, and then that perfect little baby looks at you and says, " I love you dad " and you fall to pieces and realize your the coolest guy evaaar



it's even cooler when they are 12 and 16 and still say it.. my 12 year old son will just walk up to us and hug us.. gotta love this.. the 16 DD will say it too.. she is now getting of the age where she is getting a great sense of humor as is my son.. but she is a bit older now and can keep up with the news and other crap we usually talk about here..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 22, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I'm so happy to have met someone who also isn't interested in children... at least right now. Maybe someday down the line, but I am even nervous at the thought of being an uncle... which is going to happen soon. Hell, I was a godfather at age 18 (7 years ago now), but I can't help but feel like I'm really awkward with kids. And ironically, I'm basically an athiest... lol, good thing I'm tight with my cousin who made me the godfather.


The cool thing about babies/young kids, is that they don't care if you're awkward. Just have fun with him/her and everything will be smooth. I'm an uncle of a 1 year old, I love the little girl.

As for kids, I think they're awesome. I don't want one now since I'm 19 and still in my prime, gotta have fun first, but later on would be cool. You can pass down good knowledge to them and teach them lessons. Then hopefuly your child grows and passes on knowledge to others. The circle of life, it would give me a great reason to be alive (well.. more than any other reason).


----------



## kinetic (Feb 22, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> The cool thing about babies/young kids, is that they don't care if you're awkward. Just have fun with him/her and everything will be smooth. I'm an uncle of a 1 year old, I love the little girl.
> 
> As for kids, I think they're awesome. I don't want one now since I'm 19 and still in my prime, gotta have fun first, but later on would be cool. You can pass down good knowledge to them and teach them lessons. Then hopefuly your child grows and passes on knowledge to others. The circle of life, it would give me a great reason to be alive (well.. more than any other reason).


Hep, take it from someone who's been there, 19 is not your prime. A pretty fun age, but it's not your prime.


----------



## Asuka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok, This is me...In the future.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Hep, take it from someone who's been there, 19 is not your prime. A pretty fun age, but it's not your prime.


Even better and pushes my point more


----------



## kinetic (Feb 22, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Even better and pushes my point more


I didn't have a kid until I was in my 30's. A great decision from my point of view, I had alot of fun in my 20's, I wish I had my kid a couple years earlier but no earlier then 30. 30 really is the magical age for a man, as long as you take care of yourself. I was getting hit on my 21 year olds and 40 year olds. lol.


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I <3 you, friend.
> 
> Life overtook me for a while. I've been seeing this girl, and school and everything else just kind of took me away from this site for a while. But I'd like to think I'm back now...mainly because I really miss you sons of bitches!


oh i see ive been replaced sigh.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 22, 2013)

sunni = chopped liver 

im sittin at work


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 22, 2013)

SFguy said:


> sunni = chopped liver View attachment 2536931
> 
> im sittin at workView attachment 2536933


Lol, thats not what the tags say


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2013)

omfg thoes are still there!? bawahhaha


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2013)

View attachment 2537063 this is what i look like when i wake up in the morning


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 22, 2013)

My new Godson! Hurry up! 7 weeks is long! My friend is 27 and it's her first!


----------



## SFguy (Feb 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2537063 this is what i look like when i wake up in the morning


damn sunni i could wake up to that every morning.... canada is lookin better and better eeh???

edit: and your a chef to boot... i can help cut onions and stuff but damn u got it goin on.


----------



## gioua (Feb 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My new Godson! Hurry up! 7 weeks is long! My friend is 27 and it's her first!





meh... my gut is bigger 


she won on the boobs tho


----------



## smok3h (Feb 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh i see ive been replaced sigh.


Nobody could ever replace you, my dear! 

It's just that somebody who I can actually touch (sounds perverted... and it is, but that wasn't the intent... ok it kind of was the intent) showed up in my life. But I'll always think fondly of my OG wife


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 22, 2013)

I cannot get over how cute my friends new French Bulldog puppy is. Only 12 wks and bouncing around everywhere!! I want one!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 22, 2013)

Me picking up chicks on facebook


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 22, 2013)

Good night guys! Been a long day moving snow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 23, 2013)

You are the mother/father of Tom up there.

How do you punish him. lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 23, 2013)

yo...........

one of the recent posts i read was sweet


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 23, 2013)

SFguy said:


> sunni = chopped liver View attachment 2536931
> 
> im sittin at workView attachment 2536933


Looks similar to my back yard.... Seems most dogs like their bed spread out across the yard in pieced rather than as a bed. I go out to clean my back wondering the whole time where they got all the shit they tore apart.

me at work


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 23, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Looks similar to my back yard.... Seems most dogs like their bed spread out across the yard in pieced rather than as a bed. I go out to clean my back wondering the whole time where they got all the shit they tore apart.
> 
> me at work
> View attachment 2538012View attachment 2538013View attachment 2538014View attachment 2538015View attachment 2538016


Wow! Nice job! What do you do about bud worm towards the end? My friends slow tall sativas got battered by mold and caterpillars. I stuck to plants that were fast ind dom and short. I used BT and checked daily.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Feb 23, 2013)

Me slurping bitch drinks in Barca! La Hada has got me on some raspberry mojitos. Yeah, not bad! (but where's the umbrellas?)

La Rosa Negra, El Ravel, Barcelona


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 23, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow! Nice job! What do you do about bud worm towards the end? My friends slow tall sativas got battered by mold and caterpillars. I stuck to plants that were fast ind dom and short. I used BT and checked daily.



A bug zapper hung on the far side of my yard. I used spinosad 1 time and that's about it. I lost no more than a half ounce out of the whole harvest!!!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Feb 23, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> A bug zapper hung on the far side of my yard. I used spinosad 1 time and that's about it. I lost no more than a half ounce out of the whole harvest!!!


I was amazed at ur outdoor pics that you were showing to the express. What thread have you attached most pics to?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 23, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> I was amazed at ur outdoor pics that you were showing to the express. What thread have you attached most pics to?



probably this one...
[video=youtube;CeHKo3vdihg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeHKo3vdihg[/video]


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 23, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> I was amazed at ur outdoor pics that you were showing to the express. What thread have you attached most pics to?


Most people like my indoor though...
[video=youtube;-uC9pbbMxWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uC9pbbMxWo[/video]


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 23, 2013)

a bit of a room redesign between videos... went from 7k down to 4k and pulled almost the same thing!
[video=youtube;oH11pnF2BuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH11pnF2BuA[/video]


----------



## match box (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice. Both in and outdoor.


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> yo...........
> 
> one of the recent posts i read was sweet


LOL GO TO BED RYAN you're drunk!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

[youtube]SauUa5Z4Ihw[/youtube]


----------



## SFguy (Feb 23, 2013)

everyone thinks sf guy means something about the bay area... lol... its cause i work at state farm. hahah


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

SFguy said:


> everyone thinks sf guy means something about the bay area... lol... its cause i work at state farm. hahah


Makes sense to me now after seeing that pic haha, I want a hot tub please!


----------



## slowbus (Feb 23, 2013)

SFguy said:


> everyone thinks sf guy means something about the bay area... lol... its cause i work at state farm. hahah



I'm guilty but you're still cool.I'm a State Farm guy(customer) .lol


----------



## gioua (Feb 24, 2013)

woke up on Saturday am to this...

not sure if it was stress that caused it or me getting sick the night before.. either way... it just looks bad.. no pain ..


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 24, 2013)

AHHHH!!!! The horror!!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Makes sense to me now after seeing that pic haha, I want a hot tub please!


I tried that shit with my state farm guy. It didn't go the way I expected. I'm going to sue for false advertising. I called him up and started singing about wanting a blowjob. He called me an asshole and hung up. He's my cousin so I guess it's o.k.. I wanted to report him to his boss but his wife slapped me upside the head. She put me up to it by the way.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2013)

gioua, you can tell us. We can help.

Women beat their spouses too.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had it before. Don't worry, it'll go down. I had it in the same place too.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 24, 2013)

You get that from peeing on the road...
or straining way too hard...


----------



## gioua (Feb 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> gioua, you can tell us. We can help.
> 
> Women beat their spouses too.


I swear to God that she did say she had a small cut on her knuckle.. and she did.. very coincidental..


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Feb 24, 2013)

pink eye is caused by someone farting on your pillow ...google it http://www.personal.psu.edu/afr3/blogs/siowfa12/2012/11/does-farting-on-a-pillow-cause-pink-eye.html


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 24, 2013)

Na she said "Shut up!"
and he thought she said "Stand up"......


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2013)

View attachment 2540423 chillinnnnn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2540423 chillinnnnn


----------



## see4 (Feb 24, 2013)

she is one fine ass bitch. she's my fine ass bitch.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 24, 2013)

This thread rules


----------



## datguy (Feb 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> woke up on Saturday am to this...
> 
> not sure if it was stress that caused it or me getting sick the night before.. either way... it just looks bad.. no pain ..



Yep Zombie eye can happen LOL


----------



## greenswag (Feb 24, 2013)

datguy said:


> View attachment 2540527
> Yep Zombie eye can happen LOL


I get that shit too. Doesn't hurt and you never know it's there until you're brushing your teeth and see it in the mirror lol. Always seems to go away after a week or so


----------



## datguy (Feb 24, 2013)

Took 3 weeks. I got it from choking in my sleep. Fucking terrifying. ended up crawling around the floor until i coughed out like half a bottle of water from my lungs. Can we say Post nasal drip? It actually was a raised blood blister at first and then it burst and covered the whole eye


----------



## datguy (Feb 24, 2013)

And I did discover it brusing my teeth LOL


----------



## datguy (Feb 24, 2013)

Without Zombie Eye


----------



## datguy (Feb 24, 2013)

Just cause its great

Sums up my attitude pretty well


----------



## datguy (Feb 24, 2013)

Hmmm so cant these pics be google searched and matched to facebook, myspace etc? Faaak!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 24, 2013)

They can. But, if someone's going to go through all that trouble to find you, they were going to find you with or without the help of these pictures. Besides, personally, I refuse to act like i'm doing something wrong. My smoking, my growing, it's got nothing to do with anyone but me. I don't sell, I don't grow more than I need for myself, and I smoke it alone in my own time away from other people right before bed. I don't drive while high. I'm not irresponsible with it. So i'm never going to act like what i'm doing is somehow "wrong". To me, it just gives them more power.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> LOL GO TO BED RYAN you're drunk!


ha i don't even remember typing that .


yea ....


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 24, 2013)

This was a fun day watching the fish  *edit - now that i look at this pic i think i look like a green iron man from behind lol, im really high though lmao*


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 24, 2013)

View attachment 2540940I took one of my best girlfriends out for dinner last night since it was her birthday. The restaurant was awesome, it had so much old world charm and the food was amazing. We then we went around to a local dance bar for some drinks. I ordered tall Gin and Tonic all night, I can drink away at those and still feel fine the next day. I'm not minding being single at this age. It's pretty fun to be able to do cut lose a little and not have to answer to anyone


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2540940I took one of my best girlfriends out for dinner last night since it was her birthday. The restaurant was awesome, it had so much old world charm and the food was amazing. We then we went around to a local dance bar for some drinks. I ordered tall Gin and Tonic all night, I can drink away at those and still feel fine the next day. I'm not minding being single at this age. It's pretty fun to be able to do cut lose a little and not have to answer to anyone


Your so pretty


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2540940I took one of my best girlfriends out for dinner last night since it was her birthday. The restaurant was awesome, it had so much old world charm and the food was amazing. We then we went around to a local dance bar for some drinks. I ordered tall Gin and Tonic all night, I can drink away at those and still feel fine the next day. I'm not minding being single at this age. It's pretty fun to be able to do cut lose a little and not have to answer to anyone


Smile! *photoflash* >.<

Nice outfit =)


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

I see 3 sunni's!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I see 3 sunni's!!!!!!


sunniception


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> sunniception


It's a sunni, within a sunni within another sunni.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 24, 2013)

looks like someone is playing mario in the background


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> looks like someone is playing mario in the background


America Dad. sorry haha


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's a sunni, within a sunni within another sunni.


The Spice must flow....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm watching american dad!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 24, 2013)

I like that show. The family guy people made it right?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes Seth Macfarlane made Family Guy, American Dad, and The Cleveland Show. 

Oh and of course TED!!!! Love that fucking movie!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes Seth Macfarlane made Family Guy, American Dad, and The Cleveland Show.
> 
> Oh and of course TED!!!! Love that fucking movie!


Seth can eat crackers in my bed anytime.


----------



## see4 (Feb 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;jGRBTngw-bs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGRBTngw-bs[/video]


----------



## wiz of oz (Feb 24, 2013)

here is my a while ago haha


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 24, 2013)

wiz of oz said:


> here is my a while ago hahaView attachment 2541058


Doesn't it....hurt to sit like that?


----------



## see4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Doesn't it....hurt to sit like that?


I certainly can't pull that off. I would literally start to squeal like stuck pig. My frank and beans simply don't bend that way.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Seth can eat crackers in my bed anytime.


Can I? Pretty please? 

I promise not to leave to many crumbs


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 24, 2013)

it cant be done, photoshopped. It has to be, jk


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> I certainly can't pull that off. I would literally start to squeal like stuck pig. My frank and beans simply don't bend that way.


My nethers ache just thinking about it.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

I think I just felt my nuts scream after seeing that pic.


----------



## datguy (Feb 24, 2013)

So I turned on Pandora and walked away to look out at the snow. Volume was at 100 and this came on to make me jump 10 ft

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qCM83EDUZg


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here you go datguy, now no one has to leave riu to view it 

[youtube]-qCM83EDUZg[/youtube]


----------



## datguy (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you. how do I put up as player instead of url?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

It's easy bro, just type it like this.

[ youtube ] -qCM83EDUZg [/youtube ]

You type it just like that without the spaces, so lets say your video url is this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtjDHHAaQSE, you take everything after the = and put it in the middle.

So it would look like this.

[youtube]WtjDHHAaQSE[/youtube]


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd post a picture of my cute face but that takes effort I'm not willing to put in right now.

So, this will do.

|


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

people are geting half naked ok well this is for the women i was lusting..lolz in the thundering rain.. poetic justice.. would you trust a blooming flower in the dark...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 25, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2540940


I think you're one of the best looking women on RIU (after me, of course! Lol) Even I wanna cyber you and I don't do women!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

ow wow lolz


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 25, 2013)

thump easy said:


> people are geting half naked ok well this is for the women i was lusting..View attachment 2541418lolz in the thundering rain.. poetic justice.. would you trust a blooming flower in the dark...


Nice! Do you cream up every night or is that just a huge bottle of lube? Yeah, ur skin looks super soft!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

lolz both hahah i usualy just use lube for the female i do both the vagania and a but plug lolz it works make the females shake and squirt lolz im vishous and delishous for shure lolz


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 25, 2013)

see the trimming machine on the table...... Don't waste your money on one unless you have more than you know what to do with or just don't care about the quality...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

i dont hoe around anymore lolz sorry im just buzzed but i was a women slayer had stackers and girls wanting to get prego on me i once gave pregnacy pills to a girl and told her they were musle relaxers and i jumped in the shoewer later after the shower i just seen her do a line of anti pegnacie pills lolz.... oww man i got a history with females im quit alright sorry about the post.. once had a girl trien to ram her car into my house lolz i never told her she we were going out just friends had many girls throw rocks at my window isnt it supose to be the other way around lolz


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

hahaha im gona erase that shit right now


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 25, 2013)

thump easy said:


> once had a girl trien to ram her car into my house lolz i never told her she we were going out just friends had many girls throw rocks at my window isnt it supose to be the other way around lolz


Yes it is supposed to be the other way around.... you shouldn't be dumb enough to let them know where you live.... Go to their house... how are you going to claim it's not yours if she knows your real name and where you live???


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

ow man i usto strugle with women you know i would hit it and they would come over to my house while other women were their and they start crazzy shit you know i nevor cheated it was the other way around but after the chick i dismissed or she dismissed me i got out of hand but not wanting to setle down with just anyone i had to find a good bedroom romance and it had to be just as good to be compatible but never did i lead anyone one i didnt grow back then i was a contractor those days i moved back to cali to grow i then setled down with one bad chick that took me too my doom in the room and after the bedroom im cool know today i dont fuck around anymore..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 25, 2013)

best advice is learn how to drop the dick on the girls man they get sprung lolz that A FUCKEN TRUEST SHIT I EVER WROTE learn how to make them come its over big dog straight up... thats the truest shit dont come early fight the feeling and last the rounds if you make them come twice or more your in like fline lolz im sorry im so primitive but hey it works


----------



## dankdalia (Feb 25, 2013)

this is what I do during my free time. colorblindpink. add me.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 25, 2013)

thump easy said:


> best advice is learn how to drop the dick on the girls man they get sprung lolz that A FUCKEN TRUEST SHIT I EVER WROTE learn how to make them come its over big dog straight up... thats the truest shit dont come early fight the feeling and last the rounds if you make them come twice or more your in like fline lolz im sorry im so primitive but hey it works


You don't have to tell me..... Don't get me wrong I love my wife but I got me a sugga momma!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 25, 2013)

thump easy said:


> best advice is learn how to drop the dick on the girls man they get sprung lolz that A FUCKEN TRUEST SHIT I EVER WROTE learn how to make them come its over big dog straight up... thats the truest shit dont come early fight the feeling and last the rounds if you make them come twice or more your in like fline lolz im sorry im so primitive but hey it works



Even better is not cumming every once in a while, especially the first time and acting like you don't want to hit it! You pull that off and she will think there is something wrong with her and want to keep trying!


----------



## gioua (Feb 25, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> View attachment 2541423
> see the trimming machine on the table...... Don't waste your money on one unless you have more than you know what to do with or just don't care about the quality...


just got volunteered to keep a Dachshund have had her for a week.. she is a mix terrier wiener dog.. way different personality then the other 2


----------



## gioua (Feb 25, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I get that shit too. Doesn't hurt and you never know it's there until you're brushing your teeth and see it in the mirror lol. Always seems to go away after a week or so


yeah it was kinda shocker the 1st time it happened to me was when I owned cats they jumped up into a window sill during the night then onto my eye during the night... now THAT hurt... 


sent this text to my lil brother...with the pic

me..hey you every blow out an eyeball.. 

him...dude.. that's gross


me.. well it was gross for the 1st few secs then it became a game of chase my 16 dd around the house yelling I'm gonna pop it!!


him.. just like dad..


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

Pretty sure its the second or third time I've put up a different picture. Come get it ladies!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank you look like you could be my little brother.


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank you look like you could be a person I know on a pot forum.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Pretty sure its the second or third time I've put up a different picture. Come get it ladies!


YOu look high as fuck lol
Get em boy!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

Beansly said:


> YOu look high as fuck lol
> Get em boy!


I was sufficiently baked in this picture haha.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Kodank you look like you could be my little brother.


How do you know I'm not? I'm 24, lets become blood brothers.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2541448 this is what I do during my free time. colorblindpink. add me.


You lost me on the xbox controller. Its the windows of video games


----------



## gioua (Feb 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Kodank you look like you could be my little brother.


I was thinking the same thing.. I got worried as I scrolled the pic down thinking it was him replying to my text on here too..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 25, 2013)

Woman of my dreams.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 25, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Woman of my dreams.


that really aint to far from my dream girl, i might were golf shirts but my hearts always going to be in the country. I bet she could grow a damn good sativa and keep up with the boys drinkin whiskey....i think she cute


----------



## yooDAN (Feb 25, 2013)

I skate...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah, but like I said, even with DADT guys can figure out who is who. It's kinda obvious after living with another dude for months that he doesn't go after chicks and doesn't seem interested in them at all.
> 
> It's only the crazy fucks who will beat someone just for being gay.


 "Not openly sexual" doesn't have to mean gay. I knew a genuinely asexual guy once. Didn't care for men, women or livestock. cn


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 25, 2013)

yooDAN said:


> I skate...
> View attachment 2542067


holy hang time flyboy!!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 25, 2013)

yooDAN said:


> I skate...
> View attachment 2542067


Same brother! nice pic
started skating when i was 15-16 and still go out in the summer quite a bit
couple vids on my pc i'll have to throw up sometime, need upload to youtube tho.


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2013)

My roomies baby


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 25, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Woman of my dreams.



that kid just popped a feel


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

april said:


> My roomies baby


What a good looking bitch, pretty dog too.  haha. Zing.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> What a good looking bitch, pretty dog too.  haha. Zing.


View attachment 2542252..........


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 25, 2013)

Can't wait til Summer!!! Another 3 mths!! Here's me in the lift. I've been stick in it twice, 50 mins and 1hr 20. Good thing I'm not claustrophobic !! (Plus I didn't need a wee and my mobile had battery)


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Can't wait til Summer!!! Another 3 mths!! Here's me in the lift. I've been stick in it twice, 50 mins and 1hr 20. Good thing I'm not claustrophobic !! (Plus I didn't need a wee and my mobile had battery)



Makes me want to say fuck the stairs....lol.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Makes me want to say fuck the stairs....lol.


When you live in the atico you have no choice but to fuck the stairs! A lot of my friends refused to take the lift after that happened to me!!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> When you live in the atico you have no choice but to fuck the stairs! A lot of my friends refused to take the lift after that happened to me!!


Dumb friends, I'd take it hoping it happened again, just with me there. A lot of fun can be had in an elevator in an hour an 20 minutes.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Dumb friends, I'd take it hoping it happened again, just with me there. A lot of fun can be had in an elevator in an hour an 20 minutes.


Hhhmmm, now that you come to mention it, it was mainly the girls that took the stairs!!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

april said:


> My roomies baby


~can't resist~ Is she a total bitch? cn


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ~can't resist~ Is she a total bitch? cn


Bested you on that pun bear.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Bested you on that pun bear.


I yield. cn


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

If only I could do it on a regular basis.  I fucking love that movie.

We're not worthy, we're not worthy!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> How do you know I'm not? I'm 24, lets become blood brothers.


I'ld burn one down with ya.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'd burn one down with ya.


Lets burn down a forest.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Lets burn down a forest.


You should go to youtube and find, blackalicious-release part II. It's good shit.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd hit it Kodank lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm just glad she's not a Scooby puppet account. What happened to Scooby anyway?


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'd hit it Kodank lol.


Did you post a picture in this mother fucker? If not, my pm box is empty.  april might have a picture your interested in.


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Did you post a picture in this mother fucker? If not, my pm box is empty.  april might have a picture your interested in.


I don't share my special pics, ever !!!! Mine !!!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

I only take terrible pictures lol. But i'll be in Medford this Wednesday if you wanna smoke!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

april said:


> I don't share my special pics, ever !!!! Mine !!!!!


Tell me about it. I begged. I pleaded. To no avail. Alas.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Did you post a picture in this mother fucker? If not, my pm box is empty.  april might have a picture your interested in.


Damn dude, Rainbows so hot, your gonna score, sweeeeeet duuuuude! Rotfl


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

april said:


> I don't share my special pics, ever !!!! Mine !!!!!


Agreed. Sharing special pics takes away the special.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Damn dude, Rainbows so hot, your gonna score, sweeeeeet duuuuude! Rotfl


Stop that lol. (Boys...)


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Stop that lol. (Straight Boys...)


Fixed it for ya. LOL


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Damn dude, Rainbows so hot, your gonna score, sweeeeeet duuuuude! Rotfl


I'm so confused. This is either sarcasm or genuine honesty. Without the tone of voice, I'm at a loss. Link me a picture kind sirs.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I only take terrible pictures lol. But i'll be in Medford this Wednesday if you wanna smoke!


I work and Medford is waaay to southern for me to justify a trip to Oregon. Maaaaybe Portland. Then I'd for sure have a place to stay. Make some adjustments.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Don't don't don't DO NOT link him a picture lol. I will find a good one myself, thank you lol. BRB.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I work and Medford is waaay to southern for me to justify a trip to Oregon. Maaaaybe Portland. Then I'd for sure have a place to stay. Make some adjustments.


Oh my bad Kodanky, for some reason I thought you were in Medford.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Don't don't don't DO NOT link him a picture lol. I will find a good one myself, thank you lol. BRB.


The Lady hath spoken.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I'm so confused. This is either sarcasm or genuine honesty. Without the tone of voice, I'm at a loss. Link me a picture kind sirs.


I believe it was a genuine "high five"


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh my bad Kodanky, for some reason I thought you were in Medford.


Eastern Washington. Spokane to be exact.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I believe it was a genuine "high five"


I trust you, good sir. I'm still waiting for my PM rainbow.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

I know why. I was going to give you a ride in Medford when you had car trouble. That's why I thought you were in Medford.


----------



## Nether Region (Feb 25, 2013)

Is this where all the action is?


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I only take terrible pictures lol. But i'll be in Medford this Wednesday if you wanna smoke!


Just made me wonder how many people have met up with "strangers" from here


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I'm so confused. This is either sarcasm or genuine honesty. Without the tone of voice, I'm at a loss. Link me a picture kind sirs.


Its total sarcasm, well not the part about rainbow being hot (shes fine,fine,fine )


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> Is this where all the action is?


Well we have carne, bear, sexy sexy April, apparently sexy rainbow and my handsome self, with heph rounding out the dream team. I'd conclude, yes. This is where its at.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> Just made me wonder how many people have met up with "strangers" from here


I'll never tell if they don't.


----------



## match box (Feb 25, 2013)

Alls quite on the western front.


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> Just made me wonder how many people have met up with "strangers" from here


I've decided to get to know people, so i'm not meeting "strangers"


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

april said:


> I've decided to get to know people, so i'm not meeting "strangers"


Makes me regret not seeing you when you were in north bay. Fuck! Come to Washington. Its like Canada with better weather and less hockey.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

Its like "hey want to meet up and smoke?" Sure I'll bring some bud. "Cool I'll bring the cops" lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Well we have carne, bear, sexy sexy April, apparently sexy rainbow and my handsome self, with heph rounding out the dream team. I'd conclude, yes. This is where its at.


I'd go straight for miss April.


----------



## Nether Region (Feb 25, 2013)

How long until my name is no longer "Stranger" (danger)?


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> How long until my name is no longer "Stranger" (danger)?


When you reach 100 posts. Also, carne, I'd do more then go for her...  its like a big love fest in here.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> When you reach 100 posts. Also, carne, I'd do more then go for her...  its like a big love fest in here.


Wait, are we about to get weird in here? Lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> Wait, are we about to get weird in here? Lol


About to get? Where HAVE you been?


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> About to get? Where HAVE you been?


That's what I was thinking. Shit always gets weird when I start posting in topics.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> Its like "hey want to meet up and smoke?" Sure I'll bring some bud. "Cool I'll bring the cops" lol


Two people with valid prescriptions can meet up and smoke to their hearts content. Nothing illegal about it unless they're out driving around or something while they're smoking.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2542481Alright. No PM needed, Kodanky. Just wanted to make sure you weren't directed to the one of me in front of my truck. Worst pic ever. And I do no photograph well at all lol. There's a handful of people on RIU I would have no problem meeting. I have plans to meet two people from here actually. But not for hook-ups. I discourage RIU members from getting all romantic...


That pic makes me want to be your gay best friend. I would hug you and squeeze you and name you Sister Goddess.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

Ummm... Nice bathrobe haha


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2542481Alright. No PM needed, Kodanky. Just wanted to make sure you weren't directed to the one of me in front of my truck. Worst pic ever. And I do no photograph well at all lol. There's a handful of people on RIU I would have no problem meeting. I have plans to meet two people from here actually. But not for hook-ups. I discourage RIU members from getting all romantic...


I'm on my fucking way to Medford. Oh, you already vocalized your attraction, don't be coy.  You give 2 good looking smokers enough weed and shits bound to get electric. Wait, who said anything about romance?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> That pic makes me want to be your gay best friend. I would hug you and squeeze you and name you Sister Goddess.


I LOVE that name!


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Makes me regret not seeing you when you were in north bay. Fuck! Come to Washington. Its like Canada with better weather and less hockey.


Muffin no place outside Canada is like Canada, did I mention I also played on a local female rep hockey team as well as house league in my younger days  We will cross paths one day....patience i'm worth it


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I LOVE that name!


April is my Sister Goddess as well. I hate the term "fag hag" Blech.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've met up with one person here. We've smoked a bit a few times. He lives in my city as is a really cool guy.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> April is my Sister Goddess as well. I hate the term "fag hag" Blech.


Me too. My best friend is gay. He calls me his heterosexual life partner. Lol.


----------



## Nether Region (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow, this IS the place to be.



..........am I supposed to post a pic of my junk?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Please do not post pictures of anyone's junk lol.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

april said:


> Muffin no place outside Canada is like Canada, did I mention I also played on a local female rep hockey team as well as house league in my younger days  We will cross paths one day....patience i'm worth it


So is there any where like Sunnyvale up there? Cause I'll move in


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> Wow, this IS the place to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ..........am I supposed to post a pic of my junk?


Don't think that's encouraged. If you feel you must, just give us a "heads" up so us straight men can ignore you lol.


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> Wow, this IS the place to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ..........am I supposed to post a pic of my junk?


No. Like in real life use an inbox !


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

I like a lot of things when I'm stoned... Is that a side effect? Should I contact my Dr?


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Me too. My best friend is gay. He calls me his heterosexual life partner. Lol.


I have a straight best friend. I call him Pete. His name is Benjamin. My dog was named Pete. Ben hates that name. I call him that all the time. Now his family calls him Pete. Now he calls me asshole. It evens out.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

april said:


> No. Like in real life use an inbox !


Hahahahah. Use an inbox. lol


----------



## Nether Region (Feb 25, 2013)

I kid, I kid. This thread reminds me of the Hoodoo Gurus song "Ms Freelove"


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> So is there any where like Sunnyvale up there? Cause I'll move in


LMFAO ya we have some not in my parts iT'S -22 celcius tonight , but I think the trailer population is larger in the fabulous U-S OF EH


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

PancyNolosi said:


> long time lurker 1st time poster. I've had my suspicions that you were in fact a queer.


Interesting. We were just saying how we had suspicions that an asshole was lurking in the thread thinking people were "queer"...


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

Nether Region said:


> Wow, this IS the place to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ..........am I supposed to post a pic of my junk?









I started it. Now it's your turn. Post your junk.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

My Junk


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

PancyNolosi said:


> long time lurker 1st time poster. I've had my suspicions that you were in fact a queer.


Long time lurker? Lol. If that's what you think, then awesome. I'm not sure if your use of queer .makes you a homophobe. Maybe your just scared if you were to try Dick, you'd love it. P.S. You will not win a troll war with me. These new kids don't have shit on me.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I started it. Now it's your turn. Post your junk.


Ddaammnn that is a lot of junk. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> I like a lot of things when I'm stoned... Is that a side effect? Should I contact my Dr?


Yes, be sure to contact your doctor.

[video=youtube;xExSdzkZZB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xExSdzkZZB0[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Interesting. We were just saying how we had suspicions that an asshole was lurking in the thread thinking people were "queer"...


Who the hell says queer these days? LOL Forsooth!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Ddaammnn that is a lot of junk. cn


I'm a size queen.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Who the hell says queer these days? LOL Forsooth!


They ran out of nasty words and had to start recycling the trash talk.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm a size _king_. cn


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks to my new sizzaline screen those pesky porkers cant see my crops no more haha I used to love that song


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

PancyNolosi said:


> that's cute flirting wit da gays


So transparent.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

WAIT!!! EVERYONE SHUT THE FUCK UP! 

I'm gay?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> WAIT!!! EVERYONE SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> 
> I'm gay?


I thought we were all gay. Isn't this the "I'm so proud i'm gay" thread? I'm pretty sure we're all gay here...


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

PancyNolosi said:


> how the fuck did you get a camera underwater to take that queer pic?


It's called technology. Judging from your archaic language and confusion over electronic gadgets I'm thinking you've been in a coma for a while. Another clue would be the obvious brain damage.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think Fancy Pancy up there needs some love.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I think Fancy Pancy up there needs some love.


Don't look at me. I'm done with self-hating closet homos.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

Okay don't anyone get excited. I'm not gay, I only pound ass when I slip out of Pancy's moms vagina


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Don't look at me. I'm done with self-hating closet homos.


Ya, really, we're all burnt out from trying to love Bucky out of the closet. Poor trapped Bucky. Anyway. Look! I found a fancy pancy troll! *Ignore*.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Well we have carne, bear, sexy sexy April, apparently sexy rainbow and my handsome self, with heph rounding out the dream team. I'd conclude, yes. This is where its at.


It tickles me pink to be named for the T&A-Team even though I never posted a pic. (I have posted the eponymous thousand words ... and then some.) cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ya, really, we're all burnt out from trying to love Bucky out of the closet. Poor trapped Bucky. Anyway. Look! I found a fancy pancy troll! *Ignore*.


I've been after Bucky for years. That fine furry ass. But he likes big black cock.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> It tickles me pink to be named for the T&A-Team even though I never posted a pic. (I have posted the eponymous thousand words ... and then some.) cn


You sure have a sexy phone voice.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

PancyNolosi said:


> All i said was queer and you gays get all up in arms about how it's a bad thing ya'll should keep your chin up and not feel so dirty about being queer


See you use the word dirty and thats something a homophobe would say. My sister is a lesbian so things like that make me want to get a lil gay and skull fuck you in front of your family


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

PancyNolosi said:


> All i said was queer and you gays get all up in arms about how it's a bad thing ya'll should keep your chin up and not feel so dirty about being queer


We don't leave our buddies behind. cn


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> See you use the word dirty and thats something a homophobe would say. My sister is a lesbian so things like that make me want to get a lil gay and skull fuck you in front of your family


Talk about getting some head...


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

PancyNolosi said:


> All i said was queer and you gays get all up in arms about how it's a bad thing ya'll should keep your chin up and not feel so dirty about being queer


You flatter yourself, sir. You're as significant as the mole on my dog's ass.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

PancyNolosi said:


> why does thinking about your lesbian sister make you want to skull fuck me?


It doesn't, his lesbian sister encourages his closet homosexuality to skull fuck you.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

hmm.. I'm sensing a sock puppet show.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

I bet his mom looks like Nancy Polosi


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

PancyNolosi said:


> i don't get it


Yes, we know. Hence your obsession over gay butt sex. Just do it. You'll feel better. Come out of the closet. It's 2013.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

Aaanyway... closet homo sock puppet troll aside... back to the topic at hand. Showing your junk. I showed mine. Ante up, boys.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> hmm.. I'm sensing a sock puppet show.


Agreed. Which is the truth behind why he went on ignore so fast. This is obviously a sock puppet account. A troll sock puppet.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

God I hate when people say son. It usually comes out of a tanned up douches mouth just before my fist goes in it


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Aaanyway... closet homo sock puppet troll aside... back to the topic at hand. Showing your junk. I showed mine. Ante up, boys.


I'd show you, but then you'd really wanna stuff my inbox.


----------



## match box (Feb 25, 2013)

I bet thats the guy that was going to Papa John's yesterday. He needs more attention.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe hes just mad bro


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe I should track his IP and and see whats hidding in his closet?


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> Maybe I should track his IP and and see whats hidding in his closet?


gay porn. lots and lots of gay porn.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I'd show you, but then you'd really wanna stuff my inbox.


You don't have junkyards where you live?


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

I put mine up. Just think if thats my junk my nice stuff must be insane lol 

View attachment 2542525


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> I put mine up. Just think if thats my junk my nice stuff must be insane lol
> 
> View attachment 2542525


Impressive. I'm in love.


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2013)

What happened here?


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

april said:


> What happened here?


Someone forgot to post a no troll sign on the door. One of them got in.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 25, 2013)

april said:


> What happened here?


A 12 year old is up past his bedtime.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

april said:


> What happened here?


Trolls happened.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

I drink Monster and thats a prob 4 u? Shit is delicious. I also drink guiness Douche


----------



## april (Feb 25, 2013)

Boo to fun blockers, I need to get high.....


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

My fav thing in the world you will find out soon


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> I drink Monster and thats a prob 4 u? Shit is delicious. I also drink guiness Douche


If you don't respond. You win. Just play the quite game with him. You should always win. Just skip over his posts like they don't exist. Trolls can only troll when you feed them. They are like plants with down syndrome.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> If you don't respond. You win. Just play the quite game with him. You should always win. Just skip over his posts like they don't exist. Trolls can only troll when you feed them. They are like plants with down syndrome.


Awwww lmao. Poor down syndrome plants....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> If you don't respond. You win. Just play the quite game with him. You should always win. Just skip over his posts like they don't exist. Trolls can only troll when you feed them. They are like plants with down syndrome.


So they're like Fin's current grow?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

PancyNolosi said:


> i don't get it


~drawled~ ooobviously. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> So they're like Fin's current grow?


Bahahahahahaha you guys crack me up. Poor Fin. Poor plants. I have got to smoke.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 25, 2013)

this thread went funny for a bit, but now it's just sad watching the new members try trolling. 

He was probably king troll on GC and thought he could step up on RIU.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

Its funny Trolls are like those bullies in elementary school, picking on people hoping others would join in and like them. The dif then was bullies in elementary school could kick the shit out of an interweb troll and thus gets a lil more respect


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> So they're like Fin's current grow?


Badumpbump


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> So they're like Fin's current grow?


Pretty much exactly like that, maybe slighty above. His plants are atrocious.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> So they're like Fin's current grow?



Stress improves the breed. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

Well we have a general consensus. SMOKE BREAK!!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> this thread went funny for a bit, but now it's just sad watching the new members try trolling.
> 
> He was probably king troll on GC and thought he could step up on RIU.


They can't hang with the big boys.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

PancyNolosi said:


> I aint started no shit with you son. I bet you probably do mma after getting all jazzed up on that monster soda. guinees douce sounds fucking nasty like one of them skin flicks about squirting girls


Your're retarded... I drink guiness, you're the Douche. not guiness douche you dumb bastard


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> Your're retarded... I drink guiness, you're the Douche. not guiness douche you dumb bastard



Dude. Stop replying to him. You're making it worse.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

I know, let's change the topic. 

SHOW US YOUR TITS!!


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Dude. Stop replying to him. You're making it worse.


I'm sorry for yelling haha


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 25, 2013)

PancyNolosi said:


> nuh uh your are retarded


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


ooops.. a misfire.


----------



## datguy (Feb 25, 2013)

You asked for it haha


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I know, let's change the topic.
> 
> SHOW US YOUR TITS!!


pooor animal


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> pooor animal


How so? Its fucking made out of bacon.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I know, let's change the topic.
> 
> SHOW US YOUR TITS!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


>


X in box, Canna


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 25, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> How so? Its fucking made out of bacon.


mmm.... bacon....


----------



## kinetic (Feb 26, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> mmm.... bacon....


I made BLT's for dinner tonight. Whole wheat bread, romain, calabria tomatos, and center cut bacon. Had some hard boiled eggs sliced with some kosher salt (pro salt). Also some three bean salad, for dessert a small amount of Ben and Jerry's Phish Food and a couple of Thin Mints from the freezer. Pancakes and fresh fruit for breakfast in the am.Real maple syrup not that garbage imitation syrup.


----------



## yooDAN (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll have to get some other pics up in the summer!


----------



## yooDAN (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been skating for about 5 months now, about that, can't see myself stopping anytime soon!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Makes me regret not seeing you when you were in north bay. Fuck! Come to Washington. Its like Canada with better weather and less hockey.


Less hockey is not a good thing just so you know, thats like sayin less camp fires are a good thing


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Less hockey is not a good thing just so you know, thats like sayin less camp fires are a good thing


This was supposed to be my first season following along. I'm still sad about it. I bought a jersey and a big foam hand and face paint and everything. And then they had some kind of lock out thing and I won't lie, I cried a little.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

My first bowling game of the night was a 99' good ole wayne gretzky. I had some difficulties that were related to the company i was keeping at the time but i dropped the gloves on the next two games to take the cup


----------



## Blaze Master (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> This was supposed to be my first season following along. I'm still sad about it. I bought a jersey and a big foam hand and face paint and everything. And then they had some kind of lock out thing and I won't lie, I cried a little.


FYI, the lockout ended a month and a half ago. You can watch all the hockey you want now.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

Blaze Master said:


> FYI, the lockout ended a month and a half ago. You can watch all the hockey you want now.


Hextol was the best goalie of all time, followed closely buy Grant Fuhr. Patrick Roy sucks, sorry Sunni


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Blaze Master said:


> FYI, the lockout ended a month and a half ago. You can watch all the hockey you want now.


Ya but it's just not the same. It's just not.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

See this? This was taken in late JULY!! I was ready and jumping up and down in JULY. It's February! They lifted the lock out a month ago?? Psh. They are too late. I am upset. No, but really, i'm totally getting into it lol.


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

Is it Football season yet?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

I hate football. It's the only sport I hate though. But even when i'm really "into it" i'm not completely into it like guys are. Like, I don't pick "teams" that I like...I wear jerseys from any team I like the colors of, really. Baseball is my favorite sport to watch and play, and really I only root for whoever is in the outfield at the time. I just get excited for everyone lol. I'm a jumping clapping idiot at games lol. But I have more fun than the people sitting on the bleachers laughing at me!


----------



## april (Feb 26, 2013)

OMG i'm still awake and fucked out of my tree, dear lord I luv my new roomie.

Rainbow ur super pretty, natural is best, i'm gonna be 31 next month, but I still look 20 per my roomie and all her sexy young lady friends, fuck I need a new job.....


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

OMG You hate football?! YOUR OPINION IS DIFFERENT THAN MINE AND I MAD .

Just playing, but I do find it odd that you feel so much disdain for the sport. I guess it does help having a team to root for. I was born into a Wisconsin die-hard football family, so you can use deductive reasoning from there to figure out who I'm a fan of. As for baseball... mmmyyyesssss, I love baseball as well. I can't wait for opening day, it's only like a month away!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Is it Football season yet?


Football sucks...wheres all the cricket fans at?? Rotfl


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

april said:


> OMG i'm still awake and _*fucked out of my tree*_, .


Hahaha, well said.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

april said:


> OMG i'm still awake and fucked out of my tree, dear lord I luv my new roomie.
> 
> Rainbow ur super pretty, natural is best, i'm gonna be 31 next month, but I still look 20 per my roomie and all her sexy young lady friends, fuck I need a new job.....


Aw thank you. And yes, you're blessed with one of those forever young faces...you're gonna look thirty when it's time for you to retire.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

smok3h said:


> OMG You hate football?! YOUR OPINION IS DIFFERENT THAN MINE AND I MAD .
> 
> Just playing, but I do find it odd that you feel so much disdain for the sport. I guess it does help having a team to root for. I was born into a Wisconsin die-hard football family, so you can use deductive reasoning from there to figure out who I'm a fan of. As for baseball... mmmyyyesssss, I love baseball as well. I can't wait for opening day, it's only like a month away!


I just don't get it. At all. I never know what's going on.


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Football sucks...wheres all the cricket fans at?? Rotfl


I've got a pet bearded dragon, he's a huge fan of crickets.... specifically eating them.

I apologize for that joke immediately, as it was down-right awful and I feel bad.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I've got a pet bearded dragon, he's a huge fan of crickets.... specifically eating them.
> 
> I apologize for that joke immediately, as it was down-right awful and I feel bad.


I love beardies! I think I have some pictures of my lizards...only one is a bearded dragon though. I want a chameleon. I have one named Paco, he died of old age a few years ago. Had him for years and years, poor old timer...


----------



## april (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Aw thank you. And yes, you're blessed with one of those forever young faces...you're gonna look thirty when it's time for you to retire.


Ur a sweet heart
I hope so  I Never wear makeup and try not to tan, must stay wrinkle and blotch free


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd tan if I could. My skin will have no part of it. It just hisses and closes the curtains when the sun comes in lol.


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I love beardies! I think I have some pictures of my lizards...only one is a bearded dragon though. I want a chameleon. I have one named Paco, he died of old age a few years ago. Had him for years and years, poor old timer...


I'm sure he lived a good life though! Always glad to meet another reptile lover. This is my beardie: Oromis, on a t-shirt of mine.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ohhh I totally wanna get a red one. I've seen some awesome red bearded dragons for sale online. They are so damn pretty.


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

Word that. I've also had a collared lizard, a water dragon, and many turtles and frogs.

When I was younger I was really into reptiles and amphibians and designing aquariums and terrariums and such. I wish it was easy to make a living doing something like that... that would be an enjoyable life. I'd like that way more than writing.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

april said:


> Ur a sweet heart
> I hope so  I Never wear makeup and try not to tan, must stay wrinkle and blotch free


Good, the best way to make yourself look pretty is to smile.


----------



## Frisko (Feb 26, 2013)

Get a room.


----------



## april (Feb 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Good, the best way to make yourself look pretty is to smile.


Strongly agree, I try and smile , say hi to most people I see, u never know who really needs it

Why do I use these ", " so often now, what is it called in English? sorry i'm thinking in french lol


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

april said:


> Strongly agree, I try and smile , say hi to most people I see, u never know who really needs it
> 
> Why do I use these ", " so often now, what is it called in English? sorry i'm thinking in french lol


'Comma' is definitely not the word you're looking for.


----------



## april (Feb 26, 2013)

Frisko said:


> Get a room.


Well it's kinda like a chat room on here lol wait u jealous? awww come on we all flirt, it's half the fun


----------



## april (Feb 26, 2013)

smok3h said:


> 'Comma' is definitely not the word you're looking for.


Honestly I knew the word just not how to spell it lmfao my first language is french, not gonna lie


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

Frisko said:


> Get a room.


We all had a cyber orgy before you got here, no need anymore  Carne answered the question once and for all, " whos the boss ", you shoulda been there


----------



## april (Feb 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> We all had a cyber orgy before you got here, no need anymore  Carne answered the question once and for all, " whos the boss ", you shoulda been there


Damn it I was gettin fucked up, how can I spell so well, I drank half a big bottle of disarono lol mmm


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

april said:


> Strongly agree, I try and smile , say hi to most people I see, u never know who really needs it
> 
> Why do I use these ", " so often now, what is it called in English? sorry i'm thinking in french lol


I think the word is quotation marks. " yesss "


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

april said:


> Damn it I was gettin fucked up, how can I spell so well, I drank half a big bottle of disarono lol mmm


That stuff is great with ice and the juice from those cherries in syrup. I can drink a whole 2 6 of that. In the US they call it a fifth. Can someone please explain what a fifth is? A fifth of what? A gallon? Nope


----------



## smok3h (Feb 26, 2013)

april said:


> Honestly I knew the word just not how to spell it lmfao my first language is french, not gonna lie


You're French-Canadian? I wasn't aware!

Also, holy shit balls, it's 5:44? I have class and a date tomorrow, I should probably go to bed. Goodnight, RIU.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

smok3h said:


> You're French-Canadian? I wasn't aware!
> 
> Also, holy shit balls, it's 5:44? I have class and a date tomorrow, I should probably go to bed. Goodnight, RIU.


good luck with the date. I walk with a limp and have a glass eye so i dont get alot of dates, I dont think it helps that i live in a van down by the river and belive strongly in freeganism. If i ever do get a date id probably just blush the whole time and fidgit with my glass eye. I swear my three legged dog gets more action from the stray cats than i can shake my cane at...i wish i knew his secret


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> That stuff is great with ice and the juice from those cherries in syrup. I can drink a whole 2 6 of that. In the US they call it a fifth. Can someone please explain what a fifth is? A fifth of what? A gallon? Nope


 a fifth is 
750 milli-liters
or
1/5 gallon


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> a fifth is
> 750 milli-liters
> or
> 1/5 gallon


WRONG theres 3785 millilitres in a gallon. Close though


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm just glad she's not a Scooby puppet account. What happened to Scooby anyway?


 He ran away with his tail in between his legs after calling himself out as a FED grass on his own ´glorification thread´. Yup, I´m definitely not a Scooby account because a) I´m not a grass (sat in police interview at eighteen) I don't need to buy friends and c) when I say I know someone, I truly do!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 26, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> a fifth is
> 750 milli-liters
> or
> 1/5 gallon


Time to turn metric !!! I cant even think in ounces/pounds anymore !!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 26, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He ran away with his tail in between his legs after calling himself out as a FED grass on his own ´glorification thread´. Yup, I´m definitely not a Scooby account because a) I´m not a grass (sat in police interview at eighteen) I don't need to buy friends and c) when I say I know someone, I truly do!


Fed grass on his own? Not grass? what the hell does that mean?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Fed grass on his own? Not grass? what the hell does that mean?


Self-declaration. Lool !!


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 26, 2013)

thought this was a picture of your self thread.. we should change the title maybe? Nah lets just get back on track...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 26, 2013)

My best and I in a GPS navigation tourist car in Barca!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My best and I in a GPS navigation tourist car in Barca!!


which one are you? You two look like your having a good ole time. Is that you in your avatar because it doesnt match the hair color of either of the two of you party animals?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 26, 2013)

You girls snort a lot of cocaine in the past/present?


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> You girls snort a lot of cocaine in the past/present?


oh.my .god.....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 26, 2013)

looks like 14 yearolds having fun.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> You girls snort a lot of cocaine in the past/present?


Those girls dont look like coke heads at all, i saw a guy at the bar last night searching for some of that shyte. He was all angry and confrontational, pacing back and forth, checking his cell phone and calling someone over and over. I cant believe anyone would group cannabis in the same pile as that junky crap. Zombie apocalypse creepos


----------



## slowbus (Feb 26, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My best and I in a GPS navigation tourist car in Barca!!


the only thing missing in this pic is ME


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 26, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My best and I in a GPS navigation tourist car in Barca!!


Aw. You're so pretty, lahada.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Aw. You're so pretty, lahada.


Theyre both hotties, which one is she???


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 26, 2013)

My creep senses are telling me she is on the right.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

I was guessing the one on the left lol, too funny!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> My spidy senses are telling me she is on the right.


There, fixed it for you.

You are correct - she's on the right.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

I figured you guys had to see this picture, i was having a little party and my friend was no where to be found for a while, when i went out to have a smoke on the deck I found him passed out and it was raining on him....hes so dumb lmao


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just enjoying the snow day with my babe 

Oh and say hello to Stanley Steamer or the fun tube as she calls it


----------



## slightlytoasted (Feb 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I figured you guys had to see this picture, i was having a little party and my friend was no where to be found for a while, when i went out to have a smoke on the deck I found him passed out and it was raining on him....hes so dumb lmao


Haha idk why but this dude kinda looks like a midget, or little person or whatever they like to be called these days..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 26, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Haha idk why but this dude kinda looks like a midget, or little person or whatever they like to be called these days..


Nice kiss giggles, you guys are a cute couple. And ya, the drunk guy is pretty vertically challenged


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Nice kiss giggles, you guys are a cute couple. And ya, the drunk guy is pretty vertically challenged


Haha thanks bro, she's pretty fucking awesome!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2013)

She really likes that fun tube


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2544104
> 
> She really likes that fun tube


yall smoking rocks????? or is that some kind of steamroller??


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> You girls snort a lot of cocaine in the past/present?


 i already tried that approach... hahahahahahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yall smoking rocks?????


 lmao, ya rocks. lol you got excited there for a bit eh, lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lmao, ya rocks. lol you got excited there for a bit eh, lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


thaat boy got 8 in the pink and 2 in the stink... he's a boss, lol


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thaat boy got 8 in the pink and 2 in the stink... he's a boss, lol


he got that look in his eye like me about a couple min. after i toot that fisrt rail and that drip hits..... lolol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yall smoking rocks????? or is that some kind of steamroller??


Haha ya dude it's a steam roller.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

i bet you and ur girl can take da "D" like ah champ!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha ya dude it's a steam roller.


u wanna hit that pookie with me and da doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i bet you and ur girl can take da "D" like ah champ!!!!!


hahahahaha!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahahaha!!


lol sound familier famo?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u wanna hit that pookie with me and da doc?


Maybe back in the day but I'm straight now bro  It's cannabis and shrooms for me bro.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok few last pics before bed. Taken with burst during a giggle outbreak lol! 



Good night guys


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 27, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> which one are you? You two look like your having a good ole time. Is that you in your avatar because it doesnt match the hair color of either of the two of you party animals?


Hey! I'm back! Had the night off (KK)!! Yeah, I'm on the right and my hair is wet in the Avi. I'm a dirty blonde!! Means I go lighter in the Summer!! We had such a laugh that day but it was the hottest day in a decade. 38.5C recorded. 

I've traveled the World with this girl. We tried Opium in Thailand, some other stuff in Malaysia. No, we didnt do Yabba. We even got weed in Egypt. We've driven to Holland in my hot hatch. We have enough going on in our lives that we don't need to use hard drugs. But we had the best fun experimenting in our 20's around the globe.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 27, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> You girls snort a lot of cocaine in the past/present?


No, that's what you get from going to the gym regularly and eating well. You should try it sometime!

Wheres your picture btw? Bet you look great!  Lool!!


----------



## gioua (Feb 27, 2013)

damn giggles.. The wifey is pretty!


----------



## gioua (Feb 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey! I'm back! Had the night off (KK)!! Yeah, I'm on the right and my hair is wet in the Avi. I'm a dirty blonde!! Means I go lighter in the Summer!! We had such a laugh that day but it was the hottest day in a decade. 38.5C recorded.
> 
> I've traveled the World with this girl. We tried Opium in Thailand, some other stuff in Malaysia. No, we didnt do Yabba. We even got weed in Egypt. We've driven to Holland in my hot hatch. We have enough going on in our lives that we don't need to use hard drugs. But we had the best fun experimenting in our 20's around the globe.




when your down to go to Peru lemme know I wanna go and try the ayawaska


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 27, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yall smoking rocks????? or is that some kind of steamroller??


ill have a rose and some Brillo please .lmao


----------



## gioua (Feb 27, 2013)

day 3 of looking like a damn Zombie... it spread out more now and seems to be getting a bit less red..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> day 3 of looking like a damn Zombie... it spread out more now and seems to be getting a bit less red..


.... I wouldn't fuck with you


----------



## gioua (Feb 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> .... I wouldn't fuck with you


that's what the wifey says


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> that's what the wifey says


Oh no....fuckin with wife is a good thing. Maybe you need to stop by the specialty chocolate store and drop a quick 20 on some good ones. I bet itll be worth 20 bucks for sure


----------



## gioua (Feb 27, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Oh no....fuckin with wife is a good thing. Maybe you need to stop by the specialty chocolate store and drop a quick 20 on some good ones. I bet itll be worth 20 bucks for sure


you want me to leave the house for sex???

you must be young and healthy


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 27, 2013)

When i have sex for an hour i feel like im going to have a heart attack. Im sweatin and cant breath and then i walk with a limp for half the day. I wish i was still a young buck but that ship has sailed. Just get her chocolates next time your going out to the grow store, youll thank me later, girls like suprises


----------



## gioua (Feb 27, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> girls like suprises


awesome idea.. gonna scare crap outta her tonight!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Feb 27, 2013)

Every time I cum is right on time. Your welcome ladies.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> awesome idea.. gonna scare crap outta her tonight!


Kool!! Maybe this time she'll nail the other eye LOL.


----------



## gioua (Feb 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Kool!! Maybe this time she'll nail the other eye LOL.


she has been using the punching bag A LOT more lately.. think she is gonna go for damage and stamina next time...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> When i have sex for an hour i feel like im going to have a heart attack. Im sweatin and cant breath and then i walk with a limp for half the day. I wish i was still a young buck but that ship has sailed. Just get her chocolates next time your going out to the grow store, youll thank me later, girls like suprises


My husband gets too sweaty if he is doing all the work for the hour. So I do what needs to be done to keep from getting sweat on. =P

Lol, my hubby got a cramp in his hamstring last week and couldnt crawl across the bed, so I told him to one legged hop his ass over. He did it, it was funny.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

I can't wait to be able to enjoy sex again tho. 

I am so self conscious all the time that I can't feel good. Doesn't matter how into my body he is. And my left hip and glute cramps like every day. hurts like hell.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husband gets too sweaty if he is doing all the work for the hour. So I do what needs to be done to keep from getting sweat on. =P
> 
> Lol, my hubby got a cramp in his hamstring last week and couldnt crawl across the bed, so I told him to one legged hop his ass over. He did it, it was funny.


hamstring cramps are the worse. I had a few hamstring cramps happen right when I was gonna nut. some funny shit.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hamstring cramps are the worse. I had a few hamstring cramps happen right when I was gonna nut. some funny shit.


I think the two are closely related. Anyone else ever at the gym doing hamstring curls on a machine you lay down on, and feel like your going to blow in lower weight, higher rep workouts?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

^ ew 

I will never hang out on that side of the gym. Someone might bust a nut as I walk by.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I think the two are closely related. Anyone else ever at the gym doing hamstring curls on a machine you lay down on, and feel like your going to blow in lower weight, higher rep workouts?


dude, that always happens to me. I think I need to drink more water or something, lol not blowing a load on a machine, but cramping up when I do hamstring curls


Flaming Pie said:


> ^ ew
> 
> I will never hang out on that side of the gym. Someone might bust a nut as I walk by.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, that always happens to me. I think I need to drink more water or something, lol not blowing a load on a machine, but cramping up when I do hamstring curls


Did you say hamster curling ?

[video=youtube;1aQNBF_Zny0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aQNBF_Zny0[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have nothing to say about this picture....it's just me.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husband gets too sweaty if he is doing all the work for the hour. So I do what needs to be done to keep from getting sweat on. =P
> 
> Lol, my hubby got a cramp in his hamstring last week and couldnt crawl across the bed, so I told him to one legged hop his ass over. He did it, it was funny.


That is the most annoying cramp evaar! It always hits at the worst time and ruins the moment 


Flaming Pie said:


> I can't wait to be able to enjoy sex again tho.
> 
> I am so self conscious all the time that I can't feel good. Doesn't matter how into my body he is. And my left hip and glute cramps like every day. hurts like hell.


 dont be self conscious silly, i have been in his position and when a woman is having your baby she becomes the most beautiful thing in the entire world in your eyes. Its hard because even if you tell them that they have a million hormones flying through their brain that can drive them crazy. My ex just up and left me a month after she gave birth because she figured wed be broke living on the streets in six months...then i bought a house...cash. Women, IDK ???


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2544891I have nothing to say about this picture....it's just me.


Omg, i have somthing to say about that picture...um wow


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> That is the most annoying cramp evaar! It always hits at the worst time and ruins the moment
> dont be self conscious silly, i have been in his position and when a woman is having your baby she becomes the most beautiful thing in the entire world in your eyes. Its hard because even if you tell them that they have a million hormones flying through their brain that can drive them crazy. My ex just up and left me a month after she gave birth* because she figured wed be broke living on the streets in six month*s...then i bought a house...cash. Women, IDK ???


Da fuq?

Was she having serious post partum or something? That sounds straight up psychotic.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 27, 2013)

Me in Paris at the Lovre about five years back, i brought that cowboy hat from redneckistan and nobody in France had ever seen one before. I kept getting "oh bon chapeau" (nice hat) every where i went. Once while i was walking down the street a reporter at a anti propaganda rally grabbed onto it and shoved a video camera in my face saying i had propaganda on my hat (budweiser, wrangler patch and some others) so i grabbed him by the throat and told him to let my fekin hat go if he didnt want to meet my fist up close. I bet i made the news that night....Crazy cowboys lol


----------



## 420God (Feb 27, 2013)

Out on one of my favorite trails.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Da fuq?
> 
> Was she having serious post partum or something? That sounds straight up psychotic.


Yes unfortunately very post partum and yes it was psychotic. I was working 16 hr days and it got to her. She regrets it now and wants to fix it but i cant find the same feelings i had for her anymore, she flipped my life upside down. Life goes on


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 27, 2013)

I MADE 52K in one year, I was making $12.50 an hr.
Damn near ruined my marriage! I finally quit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Yes unfortunately very post partum and yes it was psychotic. I was working 16 hr days and it got to her. She regrets it now and wants to fix it but i cant find the same feelings i had for her anymore, she flipped my life upside down. Life goes on


Well if it really was post partum, you should take it easy on her. Shit happens. 

People with pre-existing conditions might be more prone to postpartum. My cousin was bipolar and after childbirth she regressed really bad. Almost ended her marriage. They are still together, but she gained like 60 lbs from the drugs they gave her and now he doesnt sleep with her anymore. I feel like punching him in the face.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

She's working hard to lose the weight, but the drug she is on makes you gain. She is the sweetest mildest person you would ever meet. And he's no prize bull. He has about 30 lbs he could stand to lose.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I MADE 52K in one year, I was making $12.50 an hr.
> Damn near ruined my marriage! I finally quit.


I did quit because she wanted me home more, she didnt like that either, i think thats what set her off. So i found a new job making 70 k a year but by then the lawyers were involved and i was filling a restraining order against her so she couldnt run off with our son. Damn sad story but we learned alot about each other which turned out to be better for both of us in the end. Theres always an upside


----------



## theexpress (Feb 27, 2013)

420God said:


> Out on one of my favorite trails.


looks like a tight ass spot t drop some acid.. or eat some boomers


----------



## gioua (Feb 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well if it really was post partum, you should take it easy on her. Shit happens.
> 
> People with pre-existing conditions might be more prone to postpartum. My cousin was bipolar and after childbirth she regressed really bad. Almost ended her marriage. They are still together, but she gained like 60 lbs from the drugs they gave her and now he doesnt sleep with her anymore. I feel like punching him in the face.



We think we have one going thru this crap now.. just became a granddad myself less then 6 mo's ago and she was normal.. and fun to be around now she is cranky, rude and a PITA. We talked about it with her hubby and he states she is just not getting enough sleep etc.. and we have kept our distance only going there when she is at work 

but... she also has a history+ family history of postpartum..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hamstring cramps are the worse. I had a few hamstring cramps happen right when I was gonna nut. some funny shit.


Me to dude, I call that the stinger


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 27, 2013)

The arch of your foot, thats a stopper.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Feb 27, 2013)

YES!!! Just had birthday sex! Was kinda like this..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQhctVTxQms

..haha and complete with th leg cramp lol


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 27, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> YES!!! Just had birthday sex! Was kinda like this..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQhctVTxQms


So you just had sex with alex?

[youtube]fQhctVTxQms[/youtube]


----------



## see4 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2013)

GACK !! - Where did her chin go ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

LMAO she looks like that furry sloth thing from ICE AGE.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 27, 2013)

see4 said:


>


looks like she'd be a hilarious/fun person to be around


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> That is the most annoying cramp evaar! It always hits at the worst time and ruins the moment
> dont be self conscious silly, i have been in his position and when a woman is having your baby she becomes the most beautiful thing in the entire world in your eyes. Its hard because even if you tell them that they have a million hormones flying through their brain that can drive them crazy. My ex just up and left me a month after she gave birth because she figured wed be broke living on the streets in six months...then i bought a house...cash. Women, IDK ???


Postpartum depression is an ugly thing.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 27, 2013)

see4 said:


>


best weird face ever!!!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Feb 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So you just had sex with alex?
> 
> [youtube]fQhctVTxQms[/youtube]


Lmao...smartass


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 27, 2013)

20 something pages with no pics of sunni


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 27, 2013)

^addict

Is there a sunni rehab program?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 27, 2013)

idk, just felt like seeing her face i guess... seeing whats new, she hasnt been around on here much lately. Kind of rejuvenates my hopes that maybe.... that girl for me is out there lol.


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2013)

View attachment 2545268View attachment 2545269 here you go though you didnt think i was hot?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2545268View attachment 2545269 here you go though you didnt think i was hot?



I never said that at all, I think your more than just hot  lol. I thought I had told you that before? perfection.... Maybe I just stressed how many other things are really important to me as well besides just looks. But a face I can wake up to every morning and smile because of what I see (inside and out).... thats a must  lol

Im really isolated where Im at... not many pretty girls around, and most of the pretty girls around have ridiculously inflated egos and use it to manipulate, or something like that... a beautiful, down to earth, well rounded lady that has integrity and compassion is extremely rare to come across. Just wanted to see the pics to remind me its still out there


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2545292me and my best friends, the left side guy all the way to the left is the guy im totally inlove with but he wont even give me the time of day


 To each their own .

You should know that you're a highly desirable lady... idk why we fall for people that are completely not interested... happens to me all the time.


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2013)

View attachment 2545325lol ...................


----------



## kinetic (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll tell you a secret sunni, dude on the far left isn't interested in you because you don't have a penis....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'll tell you a secret sunni, dude on the far left isn't interested in you because you don't have a penis....


Im still not convinced its a dude... you mean the guy with the beard right Sunni? lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'll tell you a secret sunni, dude on the far left isn't interested in you because you don't have a penis....


he isinterested in very skinny blonde and blue eyeed girls which isnt me its ok i understand


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> he isinterested in very skinny blonde and blue eyeed girls which isnt me its ok i understand


TBH .... i think/am pretty sure your breasts are a bit bigger than I would usually go for... but those things are usually trumped by heart/personality/intelligence/maturity/honesty etc. with me  sounds like a superficial kinda guy, thats sad.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2545292me and my best friends, the left side guy all the way to the left is the guy im totally inlove with but he wont even give me the time of day


OK I'm seriously not trying to be mean...I know you like the guy...but...whaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK I'm seriously not trying to be mean...I know you like the guy...but...whaaaaaaaaat?


Im pretty sure thats the universal reaction to that post lol.

and your definitely very beautiful urself


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 27, 2013)

LoL i'm glad i'm not the only one...I have opened that picture about 6 times now and I just keep staring at the guy...and I just can't quite figure it out....but something is just wrong, right?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL i'm glad i'm not the only one...I have opened that picture about 6 times now and I just keep staring at the guy...and I just can't quite figure it out....but something is just wrong, right?


 Yeah thats part of it... thinking the pictures off or lighting or angle or something... then I was eventually just like... well to each their own. Must be somethin special about him  ========D.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> he isinterested in very skinny blonde and blue eyeed girls which isnt me its ok i understand


Sure this isn't a case of forbidden fruit? Where you're attracted to someone because you know you can't have them?

Why would you want to be with someone that will never appreciate you?


----------



## kinetic (Feb 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL i'm glad i'm not the only one...I have opened that picture about 6 times now and I just keep staring at the guy...and I just can't quite figure it out....but something is just wrong, right?


We're going by a pic, she has more to go on, like personality and if he's funny, smart and witty. I have a way of putting a woman at ease irl. It took practice and some hearing things I didn't want to know all the time. By the time I realized how to use this, BAM, before they knew it panties were droppin'!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm not shocked by her choice....i'm shocked by his....


----------



## gioua (Feb 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2545325lol ...................



I wonder what that chat log looks like..


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> I wonder what that chat log looks like..


Noob, haxx, wtf, ect.


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Noob, haxx, wtf, ect.


no chat log, we were all talking 
either way i love all my friends<3 ^_^


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 28, 2013)

Sunni, I'm guessing he's still a virgin and too afraid to go all the way with his first posse.

Him liking the girl he cannot have keeps him safe from having to actually man up (pun intended)


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sunni, I'm guessing he's still a virgin and too afraid to go all the way with his first posse.
> 
> Him liking the girl he cannot have keeps him safe from having to actually man up (pun intended)


nah he aint a virgin im guessing he just doesnt like me, its okay it happens hahaha


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> no chat log, we were all talking
> either way i love all my friends<3 ^_^


Maybe one day you'll learn to love yourself.


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Maybe one day you'll learn to love yourself.


ive come a far/long way i do love myself, but i also love my friends


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> To each their own .
> 
> You should know that you're a highly desirable lady... idk why we fall for people that are completely not interested... happens to me all the time.


I know right?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK I'm seriously not trying to be mean...I know you like the guy...but...whaaaaaaaaat?


I know right?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Shtowned


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Shtowned


can we be shitfaced buddies


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Shtowned


dude, your eyes are bleeding!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 28, 2013)

lol of course we can 

How are you people doing tonight?


----------



## gioua (Feb 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Shtowned




damn dude.. least my wife only hit ONE of my eyes...


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 28, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


They keep following me around the room. Judging me. I feel the need to confess things... bad things.... In Junior High I was sent by the Shop/Gym teacher to bring back two guys he saw run behind a storage shed. I was in trouble for lighting a cigar in the classroom (long story) so he made me his go-fer. I came around the back of the shed and found them standing with their... 

Damn those eyes!


----------



## gioua (Feb 28, 2013)

one for the ladies.. 

me and my older bro (left) it all just got bigger ladies... 

I remember these tiles since we were forced to sit and bathe together we got bored and came up with games.. we pretended these tiles slid out like drawers and we would try to guess what the other person thought was inside the drawer...

damn we are goobs


----------



## kinetic (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> he isinterested in very skinny blonde and blue eyeed girls which isnt me its ok i understand


for the record skinny, blue eyed, blonds don't do much for me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

He is into really skinny girls, because he is a twig. It makes him feel more buff and bigger down below. He may have a decent length dick, but I am betting it is a skinny dick. Need a small tiny woman for a snug fit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't like twiggy boys. I like men.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

Edit: _ok I rethought it and I think my hubby prob wouldn't want his pic on here. 

So imagine a mocha man. Strong eyebrows, nice cheek bones and laugh lines on his forehead._

The man I love. Damn he was sexy with a shaved head.

Edit cont: _He was 190 at his most fit. Legs and ass like a professional runner. MMMmm._


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He is into really skinny girls, because he is a twig. It makes him feel more buff and bigger down below. He may have a decent length dick, but I am betting it is a skinny dick. Need a small tiny woman for a snug fit.


That's not entirely true. I've been with skinny girls before, and they had as snug an opening as a normal girl. I love normal sized girls because they don't cry about it hurting if I take them to pound town. Plus I love me some boobies.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

I still say the guy wants super skinny chicks to feel not so skinny himself.


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I still say the guy wants super skinny chicks to feel not so skinny himself.


You are probably right. Super skinny chicks don't really do much for me either.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Edit: _ok I rethought it and I think my hubby prob wouldn't want his pic on here.
> 
> So imagine a mocha man. Strong eyebrows, nice cheek bones and laugh lines on his forehead._
> 
> ...


I saw him. Brown Magic. Y'all gonna have a super cute baby.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

I might post again when more people are on.. just don't want a perm photo up. =P


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

He has smile dimples too. I really hope our baby gets smile dimples.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah he aint a virgin im guessing he just doesnt like me, its okay it happens hahaha


Maybe he's not into older women??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He is into really skinny girls, because he is a twig. It makes him feel more buff and bigger down below. He may have a decent length dick, but I am betting it is a skinny dick. Need a small tiny woman for a snug fit.


lol!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2545292me and my best friends, the left side guy all the way to the left is the guy im totally inlove with but he wont even give me the time of day


Im with the mob on this one Sunni. If youve expressed interest in this guy and hes not responding hes probably either not into chicks or you intimidate him to the point of fear because of your looks. I really cant see the sex being that great, hed probly resemble Garth from Waynes world slapping your ass lol sorry, that was sassy but when Rainbow said whaaaat? I was thinkin the same thing. The I think the guy with the beard could probably satisfy a woman better than that guy but im not a girl so IDK who id want to jump in the sack with. Good luck with your man sunshine


----------



## dangledo (Feb 28, 2013)

i thought it was chick at first. thinking she liked the bearded guy. until the second pic.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im with the mob on this one Sunni. If youve expressed interest in this guy and hes not responding hes probably either not into chicks or you intimidate him to the point of fear because of your looks. I really cant see the sex being that great, hed probly resemble Garth from Waynes world slapping your ass lol sorry, that was sassy but when Rainbow said whaaaat? I was thinkin the same thing. The I think the guy with the beard could probably satisfy a woman better than that guy but im not a girl so IDK who id want to jump in the sack with. Good luck with your man sunshine


I was thinking dude looked like Garth too, lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

Well excuse me I always thoufht garth was a sweetheart hahaha


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I still say the guy wants super skinny chicks to feel not so skinny himself.


my girls have all been skinny, but i can literally throw them around, my current girl went to worlds for cheerleading and i can toss her maybe three feet above my head and catch her above my head with my arms locked out... if we are in the water she can do a full out of it.

but you get what you ask for none of my girls have ever been referred to as busty, all had great bodies and booties, i must not be a titty man... i do like nipples tho haha 

and i dono if all dudes who like skinny chicks have small dicks? mine fits in my hand and pees nicely


----------



## sunni (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't like twiggy boys. I like men.


I like tall and skinny and nerdy everyone should stop hating,on my choices


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 28, 2013)

Well now that you're sober...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> I like tall and skinny and nerdy everyone should stop hating,on my choices


Nerdy is the new hot thing. Phds are the new bad asses as far as sexy goes. Im sorry Sunni, i just dont know how he isnt mutually interested. Id be if a fox like you was hitting on me. Hope he comes around for ya, have you tried pouncing on him grrr baby ya...Austin Powers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> Well excuse me I always thoufht garth was a sweetheart hahaha


 just saying. I'm not everybody's cup of tea either, lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just saying. I'm not everybody's cup of tea either, lol


Me either, but my wife calls me her "Tall drink of water".
Does that count ?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Me either, but my wife calls me her "Tall drink of water".
> Does that count ?


No, clearly she set the bar low for herself.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He is into really skinny girls, because he is a twig. It makes him feel more buff and bigger down below. He may have a decent length dick, but I am betting it is a skinny dick. Need a small tiny woman for a snug fit.



that the stupidest thing I ever heard.The biggest pussy's I have ever been in have been on little tiny blonde chicks.A girl w/ a little meat on their bones has the tighter puss.Just sayin'


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

ACTUALLY, most womens vaginas are around the same size. The muscles may be in better shape in some chicks.

So who sounds stupid now? lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

Clit size and shape, now that is where variation REALLY comes into play.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ACTUALLY, most womens vaginas are around the same size. The muscles may be in better shape in some chicks.
> 
> So who sounds stupid now? lol





Flaming Pie said:


> Clit size and shape, now that is where variation REALLY comes into play.


Would be better accompanied with visual aids...you know...to help prove your hypothesis...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

Google can help you out with that. lol


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 28, 2013)

Just a joke, really. Thanks captain serious!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 28, 2013)

Next time I need to get a new pair of boots
I'm getting them made outta pussy!
That shit never wears out!!!


----------



## slowbus (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ACTUALLY, most womens vaginas are around the same size. The muscles may be in better shape in some chicks.
> 
> So who sounds stupid now? lol



well,you are right there.I've only been with 10 or 15 women.Most were the same,I agree but the skinny/boney chicks could take nearly my whole fist and arm.Weird isn't it.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 28, 2013)

they call those whores


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 28, 2013)

Some girls are just born loose, just like some guys are just born small. Id rather have a pretty face than a pretty vajayjay to wake up to every morning. Its not like i kiss my girls coochi when i wake up but i like to give em a little cheek smooch


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm very proud of my pussy lol. I call it the Golden Pussy. It is awesome. (I have been known to sing "Cuz I have the Golden Pussy" in the tune of that "I've got the golden ticket" song from Willy Wonka.)


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> No, clearly she set the bar low for herself.


Damn son, youre trying so hard to troll sunni, but you are failing miserably. Everyone is simply ignoring you. Trolling is not your thing brah. Stick to your day job. And if you dont have one, stick to whatever it is that do, just leave trolling to the big dawgs.


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm very proud of my pussy lol. I call it the Golden Pussy. It is awesome. (I have been known to sing "Cuz I have the Golden Pussy" in the tune of that "I've got the golden ticket" song from Willy Wonka.)


Golden Pussy, meet Pussy Annihilator.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

LoL. Pussy annihilator. You funny panda, you.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> Damn son, youre trying so hard to troll sunni, but you are failing miserably. Everyone is simply ignoring you. Trolling is not your thing brah. Stick to your day job. And if you dont have one, stick to whatever it is that do, just leave trolling to the big dawgs.


Reading comprehension. -1


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Reading comprehension. -1


Deep Thoughts.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm very proud of my pussy lol. I call it the Golden Pussy. It is awesome. (I have been known to sing "Cuz I have the Golden Pussy" in the tune of that "I've got the golden ticket" song from Willy Wonka.)


When I went to the gynecologist for my first prenatal visit the man thought I was amonth further along than the ultrasound showed later.

So does that mean I am shorter? Or does it mean that I was super nervous and tightened up. I dunno. I am embarressed to ask the man. Also want to ask him if I am more prone to tearing since I am tight.. Been lik 6 visits and I haven't asked yet.



There he is again. Only man who ever had the patience to get me off. (I practically break his fingers)


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 28, 2013)

In Regards to women

My heart Drives me more than anything,
My mind second
My penis 3rd

of course I want the nicest of anything I can get.... Im not the nicest a person could get though, so... as long as it all balances out to happiness... Im not alone because ladies couldnt satisfy/make me happy... Im alone because the world dictates my disposition to be undesirable, and because I havent met a woman that I satisfy/make happy enough I guess :/ .... and because Im isolated and full time single pops with either no time Or no money (when I have one I dont have the other). That and my kids throw another Huge curveball in the standards of the person... as well as scenario of meeting and getting together with a person.

We were making a new chore chart with rewards for doing chores, my daughter and I, and when i asked what my daughter wanted for doing her chores during the week she said "I want a new mom, a good one." She asks about it or mentions it a few times a day at least,  .... Breaks my heart. I could/would get anything in the world for her... but am unable to provide this simple yet elemental part of her life.... Many people have it worse than me (Oh yeah this is the point of the post), and many people have it worse than you.

Im grateful for any little joy out of life, and experience it as much as I can.... When I am at my darkest, that is what I come back to.... that and.... My most common growing advice...

"It all depends" And "Its all up to you".

Take a walk sunni you will get laid .


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL. Pussy annihilator. You funny panda, you.


Honestly Im probably the best pussy eater on the planet. And Im a passionate caring lover. I dont cum until you do....at least once.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh God. That last sentence. Swear to God. Took me straight back to a terrible ex of mine. That was his "phrase".


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh God. That last sentence. Swear to God. Took me straight back to a terrible ex of mine. That was his "phrase".


Honey? That you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh God. That last sentence. Swear to God. Took me straight back to a terrible ex of mine. That was his "phrase".


Is it a bad phrase? Or was he bad at actually following thru on the phrase? lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

It just reminds me of him and just...bad choices on my part. Lots of bad choices.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok I posted a pic of my hubby. comment before I take it off. lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> Honestly Im probably the best pussy eater on the planet. And Im a passionate caring lover. I dont cum until you do....at least once.


Isnt that the worst when your trying to hold back by making your mind try and not think about the sweaty sex your in the middle of because your waiting for her to cum. And then they dont cum, man theres some girls that cum ten times in ten minutes (you girls rock BTW) and then some that you can spend an hour choping wood and she wont cum. Soo frustrating.......gotta love the shakey legs though, it makes me giggle a bit


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok I posted a pic of my hubby. comment before I take it off. lol


Id fuck em


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Isnt that the worst when your trying to hold back by making your mind try and not think about the sweaty sex your in the middle of because your waiting for her to cum. And then they dont cum, man theres some girls that cum ten times in ten minutes (you girls rock BTW) and then some that you can spend an hour choping wood and she wont cum. Soo frustrating.......gotta love the shakey legs though, it makes me giggle a bit


Fucking spot on man. I hate that shit. And to be honest, sometimes if they take too long, I do stupid shit like try to throw it in their ass. Ohhh have I got a story about that... but maybe for another day.


----------



## gioua (Feb 28, 2013)

Originally Posted by *Flaming Pie*  
Ok I posted a pic of my hubby. comment before I take it off. lol





Ninjabowler said:


> Id fuck em



just needed to be preserved in it's original format no edit needed...

not sure which of the 2 I am hoping he is referring too.. was the cat male too?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

The cat is female.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The cat is female.


are both fixed?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

wut? My husband? He isn't fixed.


----------



## see4 (Feb 28, 2013)

SFGuy just chillin, smokin that cig, hold your fucking horses, he'll be back later.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 28, 2013)

lmfao what did i come into the middle of.. im gonna go back a couple pages here and get to the bottoom of this... no ones husbans should be fixed, unless he is broken that is...




see4 said:


> SFGuy just chillin, smokin that cig, hold your fucking horses, he'll be back later.



seriously... look at the time for the note on the door


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## greenswag (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> When I went to the gynecologist for my first prenatal visit the man thought I was amonth further along than the ultrasound showed later.
> 
> So does that mean I am shorter? Or does it mean that I was super nervous and tightened up. I dunno. I am embarressed to ask the man. Also want to ask him if I am more prone to tearing since I am tight.. Been lik 6 visits and I haven't asked yet.
> 
> ...


omg he is adorable and handsome as hell!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> When I went to the gynecologist for my first prenatal visit the man thought I was amonth further along than the ultrasound showed later.
> 
> So does that mean I am shorter? Or does it mean that I was super nervous and tightened up. I dunno. I am embarressed to ask the man. Also want to ask him if I am more prone to tearing since I am tight.. Been lik 6 visits and I haven't asked yet.
> 
> ...


Well ya lol i'd be embarrassed to ask the Doctor too! "Hey, um, so...how's the elasticity hangin down there, Doc?" lol. No, your doctor guessing your baby's gestational age shouldn't have anything to do with your vagina. It's all about measuring the tummy in the beginning.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well ya lol i'd be embarrassed to ask the Doctor too! "Hey, um, so...how's the elasticity hangin down there, Doc?" lol. * No, your doctor guessing your baby's gestational age shouldn't have anything to do with your vagina*. It's all about measuring the tummy in the beginning.


ut oh. 


I HAVE BEEN VIOLATED!!!!

For real tho, he stuck his fingers up in there and was like hmmm... I think you are four months along.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ut oh.
> 
> 
> I HAVE BEEN VIOLATED!!!!
> ...


What? LoL. No. LoL. No. No no no. Go back and tell him no.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What? LoL. No. LoL. No. No no no. Go back and tell him no.


So your advice, is to go back to the molestor and waggle my finger at him?

"No no bad man!"

Don't you think I have been scarred enough?




_(It is a normal thing they do to feel the position of your uterus)_


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 28, 2013)

Why dont you have a female doctor silly?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So your advice, is to go back to the molestor and waggle my finger at him?
> 
> "No no bad man!"
> 
> ...


No lol I was kidding. Don't go back and tell him no. But seriously, it's all about measuring. You will have hands in your vagina your entire pregnancy to make sure everything is going well and everything is where it's supposed to be, but I've never heard of a Doctor giving a woman her baby's gestational age just by feeling around with his/her fingers for a minute...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> No lol I was kidding. Don't go back and tell him no. But seriously, it's all about measuring. * You will have hands in your vagina your entire pregnancy to make sure everything is going well and everything is where it's supposed to be*, but I've never heard of a Doctor giving a woman her baby's gestational age just by feeling around with his/her fingers for a minute...


I have wasted so much time! Is it too late to stick my hands in my vagina?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Here. Let me.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

As a matter of fact, everybody, just dig in, we have to make sure this baby is doing cute baby things in there. Flaming, just breathe.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Here. Let me.


Oh my.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 28, 2013)

This is a side to lesbianism that I've never seen before....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> This is a side to lesbianism that I've never seen before....


Cus you watch alot of lesbian shit go down.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

What? Why you guys going to a dirty place with this? *Snaps glove* Alright Flaming. Feet in stirrups. Les check out dis babay!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What? Why you guys going to a dirty place with this? *Snaps glove* Alright Flaming. Feet in stirrups. Les check out dis babay!


 Rainbow the midwife.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

What a great idea! I'm totally gonna be a midwife now.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cus you watch alot of lesbian shit go down.


You would be surprised.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 28, 2013)

Honestly, in the end, so many people will have seen your neither region...you won't even blink about it again. There were so many people in my room when I was giving birth, I yelled for the janitor to come on in too. It was like a big old party but I was the only one stoned and yelling shit out. I tried to pick a fight too. I may be small but I could have taken the big nurse who wouldn't give me more meds fast enough. Good luck girlfriend, the fun has just began


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

Only peeps besides the doctor and staff , will be my hub, mom, and apparently rainbow.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

There's always a rainbow nearby if you're looking!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Only peeps besides the doctor and staff , will be my hub, mom, and apparently rainbow.


Mmmhmm lol. You'll see. The nurses they'll walk in and out of your room. Before you push. While you push. A hell of a lot right after you push. They just kind of walk in and out and you won't notice them because your oonie will be bigger than the size of your head and it will freak you out. We all plan perfect labors. I've been in the delivery rooms enough to give this advice: take the epidural.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Only peeps besides the doctor and staff , will be my hub, mom, and apparently rainbow.


Well I thought that too but they just kept coming in, I was starting to think I must have something worth looking at lol. I still to this day don't know who half of them were. Might of been a pack of pervs for all I know.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

I am not getting an epidural. I want to feel it.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 28, 2013)

flaming pie said:


> i am not getting an epidural. I want to feel it.


u crazy lady!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

I had one young woman go into labor and grab my hair lol I bent down next to her bed for the buttons on the side of the bed, and she grabbed me by the top of my hair and squeezed as hard as she could just absolutely screaming bloody murder. She said sorry after. I bought her baby balloons. It was a screaming, beautiful, mess.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am not getting an epidural. I want to feel it.


Ya. You do that lol. Seeeeee how ya like it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I will be screaming, I am sure. Screaming, crying, laughing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> Honestly Im probably the best pussy eater on the planet.


 Ahem, I , respectably, beg to differ


see4 said:


> And Im a passionate caring lover. I dont cum until you do....at least once.


ditto. same here. it's all about the passion love
[video=youtube;0Z8S1vSzgjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z8S1vSzgjU&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PLA5B3D96AF39B A260&amp;feature=results_video[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

And it's your first time, right? You'll most likely puke through the first couple hours of contractions.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

I want it to be natural. I want my baby to come out wide awake and ready to suckle some colostrum.

I can handle alot of pain. I pulled my back a week before I conceived and was in extreme constant pain for four days. Couldn't lay down without screaming.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Well how far along are you now? Because i'm already antsy for baby pictures...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

Women have been giving birth for thousands of years without pain meds. It is a natural thing.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Women have been giving birth for thousands of years without pain meds. It is a natural thing.


Oh I know. People also walked for centuries without shoes... But to each their own! You wanna have your baby natural, you go girl. All that matters is that the baby gets out into the world healthy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

28-29 weeks.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am not getting an epidural. I want to feel it.


That a girl, you can do it. I went through it with my fiance and she was fine. I did alot of massaging and pushing on this and that but she got through it and is totally happy she did it naturally. I turned into a guard dog, nobody came in the room unless they had clearence from ninja


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh wow it's coming soon! Is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well how far along are you now? Because i'm already antsy for baby pictures...


Me too, i love babies


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn, i just realized that there is going to be alot of people waiting to get a peek at the baby, its going to be a RIU celeb for a while. Its going to be so cute


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

I have about 11 weeks left if she comes on time.

Incase you didnt see it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

I will prob take another belly pic around 8 months.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

She will be coming a couple weeks after my bud is all jarred up for the cure.

I timed my grow to end 2-3 weeks before due date.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Women have been giving birth for thousands of years without pain meds. It is a natural thing.


My ex wanted to give that a go, but after a long and molar-grinding day with a Pitocin drip (our first was just a little too cozy in there) "epidural" became synonymous with rescue. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Oy. Pitocin is brutal. I bet she really needed it by the time she had some of that in her!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

Well if I am induced I will need the epidural. I'm not superwoman.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

The top ones already been in this thread but I couldn't find it for you, Ninja, so I just reposted it instead. The other two are my girlie girls. Who are only posted of because they are "disguised" with mustaches here lol. Goofballs. This is the Professor and the Villain.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 28, 2013)

My ex wanted to try natural as well... once her contractions started to last and peak for 5 minutes the drugs were welcomed... 
SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oy. Pitocin is brutal. I bet she really needed it by the time she had some of that in her!


Poor dear was truly exhausted. They had to pull the offspring out using the suction device. Her head looked like a three-dollar muffin for a few weeks. cn


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well if I am induced I will need the epidural. I'm not superwoman.


ya but your strong and you have your man to support you. If your determined to do it natural you can do it. It didnt seem that bad from where i was standing. Probly was, but not horrible. You got this, fugetaboutit


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 28, 2013)

well, I have a motto, "Never turn down chocolate and good free hospital drugs."


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

You found a place with free hospital drugs?


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You found a place with free hospital drugs?


OH Canada!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ohhh you're in Canada. Ya that makes more sense lol. Damnit. I was already packing a duffel bag and everything.


----------



## match box (Feb 28, 2013)

My first wife wanted to do the natural child birth. When she took my right hand with both of her hands and was getting ready to bit me I ask for her to have some drugs.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 28, 2013)

View attachment 2547092and then you get to enjoy them and forget about all you went through to have them


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 28, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2547092and then you get to enjoy them and forget about all you went through to have them


 I could never forget.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 28, 2013)

They put my wife on the pitocin but every time she got a strong contraction the baby's heart rate would drop so they decided to not fuck around and cut the little one out. All was well in the end. But she too went into it thinking au naturale. 

Also after the birth when your titties are all hanging out feeding the little bugger, nurses and room service will give a quick knock and then just waltz right in. If I had to guess I'd say 15 different people saw my wife's naughty bits those 3 days.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm not worried about people seeing my tittie. As far as I am concerned they are as naughty as a baby bottle or pacifier.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 28, 2013)

I promise you, they think nothing of it. It's not "naughty" to any staff that walks in. It's just a boob.


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

I had an epidural/regional anesthetic when I went for my last knee operation. I was awake for the whole OP and watched it on a screen as they hacked bits of my ligaments off in my arthritic knee. It was quite freaky watching the surgeon having this thing slung over his shoulder, I was thinking, wtf is that? Then I noticed the "thing" had a sock bag on the end, and it was actually my leg, lol. I couldn't feel a thing and when I was in the recovery room I spent most of the time hoping that the feeling would come back to my meat and two veg. I guess when a woman has this she can't feel anything either? Must be pretty freaky as well. They are not keen on giving epidurals in The Netherlands (edit, for prenancies). In fact, you go to the Docs with a broken leg they'll give you some aspirin an tell you to man up


----------



## slowbus (Mar 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm not worried about people seeing my tittie. As far as I am concerned they are as naughty as a baby bottle or pacifier.



that was more of you than some of us wanted to see.fyi


----------



## slightlytoasted (Mar 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have about 11 weeks left if she comes on time.
> 
> Incase you didnt see it.


WOW! Congrats Flaming!!! New babies are always exciting. My wife and i just had our first little monster 6 months ago, and what a bundle of joy! Can you guess which one is ours??



Nah!! Just kidding i dont do black chicks. 
But seriously, nothing but prayers for you for a healthy and speedy delivery!

P.S. my wife would like to rub it in to all the ladies on RIU that her labor & delivery only took 4 hrs! haha


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

My mate delivered his first baby in the toilet at home, lol. His wife (sadly passed away now). They were heading off to the ozzy and she said, I need the toilet, went for a pee and was like, ffs, the babies head is coming out. He got onto the midwife and she took him through it over the phone. They got into the national papers, hehe. 

4 hrs sounds manageable!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 1, 2013)

DST said:


> My mate delivered his first baby in the toilet at home, lol. His wife (sadly passed away now). They were heading off to the ozzy and she said, I need the toilet, went for a pee and was like, ffs, the babies head is coming out. He got onto the midwife and she took him through it over the phone. They got into the national papers, hehe.
> 
> 4 hrs sounds manageable!


The wife died? Not in childbirth though? Tragic! I've had a few friends do home births and one water birth.


----------



## 420God (Mar 1, 2013)

My little one hanging out on the farm.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

Your place looks cozy. A great place to raise kids and calves. Right on


----------



## 420God (Mar 1, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Your place looks cozy. A great place to raise kids and calves. Right on


It's nice and quiet, our own little clearing in the woods. Very peaceful but a lot of hard work.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

420God said:


> It's nice and quiet, our own little clearing in the woods. Very peaceful but a lot of hard work.


Hard work keeps you young and strong and it teaches the kids great life lessons. I miss the country every day, peace and quiet are under rated


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm not worried about people seeing my tittie. As far as I am concerned they are as naughty as a baby bottle or pacifier.


I recently got over my desire to check out boobs when spending a week+ helping my grandMIL out.. I have noticed the ceilings need lotsa work where ever I go now tho...


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

420God said:


> My little one hanging out on the farm.


damn I miss living in the country!


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

dug up some of our "country living" we lived in a cult a sac had about 20 houses in the area.. 

this was back in 2000's and I was not using MMJ then.. but loved gardening







these were some raised beds I worked on for veggies

























Dug a nice ass koi pond and 3 weeks later the F^#$&%&(*$%*&^$(#@ septic tank lines burst.. 3k later the yard was destroyed.













my water boy..







the above was the photo I wanted from my son.. I told him.. raise the flower to your nose like your smelling it.. this is what he did


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> I recently got over my desire to check out boobs when spending a week+ helping my grandMIL*F *out..


I see your spell check didn't quite work, so I fixed it for you.


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to GreatwhiteNorth again.



*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2013)

420God said:


> My little one hanging out on the farm.


Your daughter is so pretty! She is gonna be a looker when she grows up. I hope you own a shot gun. lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 2548059 sunni today


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2548059 sunni today


you're looking gorgeous as ever this morning


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2013)

my webcam takes such bad photos


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> my webcam takes such bad photos


Did I mention I was a professional photographer once??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> my webcam takes such bad photos


ya right, lol

it's lucky you look so damn fine then


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> my webcam takes such bad photos


it may. but youre so good looking it doesnt matter.


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya right, lol
> 
> it's lucky you look so damn fine then


i will cut you. cut you soooo deep.


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 2548076 here i took one with my real camera, i need a tripod though i take such bad photos...i cant capture what i really look like


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2548076 here i took one with my real camera, i need a tripod though i take such bad photos...i cant capture what i really look like


you say tripod?? maybe I can help  lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you say tripod?? maybe I can help  lol


Doc. I like you man. But I am getting this overwhelming feeling that I want to cut you. I'm not sure why.


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr. Greenhorn again. 

someone say something worth reping and I MIGHT!! 


stupid RIU rules...






*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> Doc. I like you man. But I am getting this overwhelming feeling that I want to cut you. I'm not sure why.


 lol I like you too see4. and your not the first dude that felt that way about me, hahaha.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 2548138On my way to work...to hurt people and make them bleed lol, You better floss your damn teeth people!

See4 you would love my job, I get to poke and stab, cut and inject people with drugs...I'm so bad ass!


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2548138On my way to work...to hurt people and make them bleed lol, You better floss your damn teeth people!
> 
> See4 you would love my job, I get to poke and stab, cut and inject people with drugs...I'm so bad ass!




this Pic is almost a month old I need some new ones. I have this one already.. just need 8 more and I can make a calendar


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2548138On my way to work...to hurt people and make them bleed lol, You better floss your damn teeth people!
> 
> See4 you would love my job, I get to poke and stab, cut and inject people with drugs...I'm so bad ass!


good morning. you're looking lovely today. don't break to many hearts at work now


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> good morning. you're looking lovely today. don't break to many hearts at work now


Awww, thanks Doc, I'll be nice to my patients just for you. You are my favourite Doctor after all


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Awww, thanks Doc, I'll be nice to my patients just for you. You are my favourite Doctor after all


aww shucks


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> this Pic is almost a month old I need some new ones. I have this one already.. just need 8 more and I can make a calendar


You be careful what you wish for gioua, or I might pm you some pic's that will make you blush and slam your computer shut before you get caught, lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You be careful what you wish for gioua, or I might pm you some pic's that will make you blush and slam your computer shut before you get caught, lol


ill take those.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> ill take those.


okay...wanna have a pillow fight in our panties and then make out? (cuz us girls do stuff like that all the time.)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You be careful what you wish for gioua, or I might pm you some pic's that will make you blush *and slam your computer shut *before you get caught, lol


And Gioua is running a desktop computer.


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> okay...wanna have a pillow fight in our panties and then make out? (cuz us girls do stuff like that all the time.)


yes! hahahahahha


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 1, 2013)

Awww, us ladies gotta give you fellows a little something to visualize now and then


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> okay...wanna have a pillow fight in our panties and then make out? (cuz us girls do stuff like that all the time.)


This will certainly make see4s pants tight


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Awww, us ladies gotta give you fellows a little something to visualize now and then


I was way ahead of you


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You be careful what you wish for gioua, or I might pm you some pic's that will make you blush and slam your computer shut before you get caught, lol


Pick me, pick me, i wont get in trouble!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> okay...wanna have a pillow fight in our panties and then make out? (cuz us girls do stuff like that all the time.)


helloooooo


----------



## sunni (Mar 1, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mysunnyboy again.





*


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You be careful what you wish for gioua, or I might pm you some pic's that will make you blush and slam your computer shut before you get caught, lol


I wasn't always a Christian


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And Gioua is running a desktop computer.


and a smart phone and samsung tablet.. you think I am leaving the house without this place?? 

my 3 laptops are in the garage waiting to be fixed.. one is an IBM thinkpad circa 1993 (has a floppy disk drive a 30 gb HD and I think we got her to about 256mbs ram.. then a compaq something something and and acer thingywidget. I took a few years off from my pc repairing life.


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Pick me, pick me, i wont get in trouble!


now there is so much truth in this.. 


*
**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ninjabowler again.


screw it no one else ever getting rep again.. 



*


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2548138On my way to work...to hurt people and make them bleed lol, You better floss your damn teeth people!
> 
> See4 you would love my job, I get to poke and stab, cut and inject people with drugs...I'm so bad ass!


Hygienist... Do you do deep cleanings? And do you use the water jet thingy.. I forgot the name of it.


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol I like you too see4. and your not the first dude that felt that way about me, hahaha.


It's all good man! I'm not jelly. Remember... sunni has me in her sig.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 1, 2013)

See4 I like your current version better than your previous one. Have a good weekend buddy.


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> See4 I like your current version better than your previous one. Have a good weekend buddy.


you mean old trollish mean person me? or you talking about my avatar? You have a good weekend too man!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2013)

I think I stumbled upon an "evil" Giggles pic.

View attachment 2548353


----------



## see4 (Mar 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think I stumbled upon an "evil" Giggles pic.
> 
> View attachment 2548353


bahahahahaha!!! thats fucking hilarious.


----------



## SFguy (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You be careful what you wish for gioua, or I might pm you some pic's that will make you blush and slam your computer shut before you get caught, lol


dont teas with a good time... dont talk about what u wanna do, talk about what you gonna do



hereshegrows said:


> okay...wanna have a pillow fight in our panties and then make out? (cuz us girls do stuff like that all the time.)


your getting better and better


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think I stumbled upon an "evil" Giggles pic.
> 
> View attachment 2548353



3 movies that made me hate clowns

poltergeist 
_The Devil's Rejects
it...

all clowns are evil!_
even giggles.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> you mean old trollish mean person me? or you talking about my avatar? You have a good weekend too man!


The old trollish mean person. I would see an old post a go 'oh this guys ok' and then the nextt 10 were mean and/or creepy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The old trollish mean person. I would see an old post a go 'oh this guys ok' and then the nextt 10 were mean and/or creepy.


I too like the "new" see4 better. 
I vote we keep him. 

Maybe we need a poll thread to find out what the rank and file of RIU likes better.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I too like the "new" see4 better.
> I vote we keep him.
> 
> Maybe we need a poll thread to find out what the rank and file of RIU likes better.


I thought I didn't like the old see4 but now I miss him.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think I stumbled upon an "evil" Giggles pic.
> 
> View attachment 2548353


Eeew its a juggalo and his penis is showing.....thats icky


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 1, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I thought I didn't like the old see4 but now I miss him.


Don't worry. He pops up every now and then. It won't be long before we see him up to his old shenanigans again.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 1, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Eeew its a juggalo and his penis is showing.....thats icky


I wasn't going to bring it up. But... the last thing I wanted to see was that man's penis.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 1, 2013)

see4 said:


> Hygienist... Do you do deep cleanings? And do you use the water jet thingy.. I forgot the name of it.


yes, I do deep cleanings (but only on bad people) with the water jet thingy...otherwise know as the cavitron or ultrasonic scaler. On the good people, I just squirt a little water, puff a little air and let the pick from the prize box lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 1, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Don't worry. He pops up every now and then. It won't be long before we see him up to his old shenanigans again.


 would you just look at that, i mean, just look at it.. 

i have to say that saying really irritates the poo out of me, sorry see4, and i too love the new and improved see4, he's a good dude imvho, and still has the same humor..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I wasn't going to bring it up. But... the last thing I wanted to see was that man's penis.


I dont blame you, now this on the other hand is tolerable


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> yes, I do deep cleanings (but only on bad people) with the water jet thingy...otherwise know as the cavitron or ultrasonic scaler. On the good people, I just squirt a little water, puff a little air and let the pick from the prize box lol


Im not a good teeth brusher, i dont get the prize box


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 1, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I dont blame you, now this on the other hand is tolerable



Shock and awwwwe


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 1, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im not a good teeth brusher, i dont get the pize box


Well, maybe I'd give you a little peek at it if you asked nicely lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, maybe I'd give you a little peek at it if you asked nicely lol


Shock and awwwe.....and blushing


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

(space reserved for pic of me hugging a wine box.. if wifey gets me one.. they say ask and ye shall receive so... hope they meant this too!)

she should be home in <30mins.. the anticipation is killing me


she really does love me I guess...


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Shock and awwwe.....and blushing


 lemme know if you cant ask nicely I can pm you some great stuff..


----------



## SFguy (Mar 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, maybe I'd give you a little peek at it if you asked nicely lol



nicely asking... right now pretty please with a cherry on top....


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

SFguy said:


> nicely asking... right now pretty please with a cherry on top....


she is not under 15 years old that wont work..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

.....wow......


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

Is that whole box o wine going to be gone tonight?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 1, 2013)

I love seeing pics of RIU members....I like to picture you guys talking when you type. It's easier to picture when you have a face in my head.


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Is that whole box o wine going to be gone tonight?


I can finish her in 2 days.. but tonight I cant get toooooo drunk have to fix the grandfolks breakfast at 7am and I am up by 4am so got 3 hours to deal with any hangover I may get.. 
3rd 24 oz glass... btw


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2013)

Has ninja posted a pic of himself yet?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

Three  but ones of my back


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 1, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Is that whole box o wine going to be gone tonight?


Lol box wine. That's what's up. However I'll be drinking a fancy import bottle tonight, probably a bottle and a half seeing as how it's Friday. With meat and cheese. God damn it's gonna kill me, but it's sooooo fucking good.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 1, 2013)

Where are they, Ninja?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I love seeing pics of RIU members....I like to picture you guys talking when you type. It's easier to picture when you have a face in my head.


Lets see a pic of you rainbow!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm all over this thread...I have tons of pictures up...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Has ninja posted a pic of himself yet?


here you go cutiepie, dont forget me next time silly


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> I can finish her in 2 days.. but tonight I cant get toooooo drunk have to fix the grandfolks breakfast at 7am and I am up by 4am so got 3 hours to deal with any hangover I may get..
> 3rd 24 oz glass... btw





Ohhhhhhhhh sooooo happy just got the call we are off the hook for breakfast sat but we are there for dinner.. which is even better.. now back to my wine muhuhauhahauhauha

I may finish her yet


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm all over this thread...I have tons of pictures up...


Ive only seen two


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm all over this thread...I have tons of pictures up...


I only have about 5 still need 7 more for your calendar


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 1, 2013)

LoL you're making me a calendar? Does it have you in a fireman's uniform?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ive only seen two


I'm back in the 4000's somewhere. I found one aaaaat....4362...I think? Post 4362? Or 4326. 43 something.


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL you're making me a calendar? Does it have you in a fireman's uniform?


it might if you post more pics..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 1, 2013)

It's a pain in the ass posting pictures from my new laptop. It has Windows 8 on it, and it's just...I don't like it. Very hard to navigate. I know everybody always bitches when a new one comes out and then they get used to it, but I really did give it a fair chance, and i'm used to using it, and I still don't like it.


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I love seeing pics of RIU members....I like to picture you guys talking when you type. It's easier to picture when you have a face in my head.


how much do you like it ??? 







sorry.. I am semi flirtatious when I am awake...


----------



## chewberto (Mar 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm all over this thread...I have tons of pictures up...


So I have to look for you? Cause I'm not going thru 1500 pages! I think I remember your pics! But I will just stick with the vision I conjoured up of you!


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> So I have to look for you? Cause I'm not going thru 1500 pages! I think I remember your pics! But I will just stick with the vision I conjoured up of you!


trust me.. she has 5.. just 5!


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's a pain in the ass posting pictures from my new laptop. It has Windows 8 on it, and it's just...I don't like it. Very hard to navigate. I know everybody always bitches when a new one comes out and then they get used to it, but I really did give it a fair chance, and i'm used to using it, and I still don't like it.


PITA?? I have scanned crap and posted it.. no one likes a hawt lazy person..


----------



## chewberto (Mar 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> how much do you like it ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin Smith?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> how much do you like it ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's OK. I'm semi flirtatious always. Except in in person i'm like a blushing, tripping mess...but still flirtatious.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> PITA?? I have scanned crap and posted it.. no one likes a hawt lazy person..


Pita? That makes me so hungry actually. Alright alright alright alright. But lemme go run an errand first. When I get back I will post pictures. Brats lol. I better get a calendar with you in a fireman's outfit for this!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2013)

Ninja, those are horrible pics! 

I posted a barebelly and under bra boob photo! Expose yourself!


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Kevin Smith?


I am not that skinny..


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ninja, those are horrible pics!
> 
> I posted a barebelly and under bra boob photo! Expose yourself!


reqouted to show her kids.. when they are older.. bribery... it's for everyone now a days..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 1, 2013)

By horrible, I mean I can't see you clearly.

(guys if you have a sec, please check my thread in plant problems..)


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Pita? That makes me so hungry actually. Alright alright alright alright. But lemme go run an errand first. When I get back I will post pictures. Brats lol. I better get a calendar with you in a fireman's outfit for this!


re quoted to hold her to it.. !! ask and ye shall receive!!! 


[video=youtube;0698sTH7mUk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0698sTH7mUk[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 1, 2013)

My grandma just turned 92 last week.... this is her and me at her birthday party
SH420


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> My grandma just turned 92 last week.... this is her and me at her birthday partyView attachment 2548766
> SH420



Got a 92 year old gfil and a 90 y.o gmil may they live forvever!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> his penis is showing.....thats icky





Carne Seca said:


> Don't worry. He pops up every now and then. It won't be long before we see him up to his old shenanigans again.


Viola - no shady quoting required.
They were even in the correct order.

I feel like my work is done for the day.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ninja, those are horrible pics!
> 
> I posted a barebelly and under bra boob photo! Expose yourself!


lol you girls are making me blush today lol are you making a calendar too?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 1, 2013)

gioua said:


> I am not that skinny..


That's something Kevin Smith would say.. Lol jk


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> That's something Kevin Smith would say.. Lol jk


Kevin tells me the same thing...


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Pita? That makes me so hungry actually. Alright alright alright alright. But lemme go run an errand first. When I get back I will post pictures. Brats lol. I better get a calendar with you in a fireman's outfit for this!


day "something" of zombie red eye..







[video=youtube;ih7Qo3Wt20c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih7Qo3Wt20c[/video]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's a pic of my work truck - safety first and all.
See, I even have a sign I post to keep the public informed (and to brag).

View attachment 2548837


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 1, 2013)

*me the ZOMBIE*


----------



## gioua (Mar 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Pita? That makes me so hungry actually. Alright alright alright alright. But lemme go run an errand first. When I get back I will post pictures. Brats lol. I better get a calendar with you in a fireman's outfit for this!





[video=youtube;JMXGSP_nPyY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMXGSP_nPyY[/video]


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yay I am home back in Cali  Super excited Kona Cali back again and set-up even better now  Kona and Kaptain making it Happen


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 1, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Yay I am home back in Cali  Super excited Kona Cali back again and set-up even better now  Kona and Kaptain making it Happen


Welcome back.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Carne  it's so good to be back home and have My Kaptain with me, I missed my baby sooo much


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think I stumbled upon an "evil" Giggles pic.
> 
> View attachment 2548353


Well I'm glad to see you guys are still thinking of me while I'm gone. But that's not me, that's my grandpa.



see4 said:


> bahahahahaha!!! thats fucking hilarious.


Almost as hilarious as your jealousy of the doc being back 



gioua said:


> 3 movies that made me hate clowns
> 
> poltergeist
> _The Devil's Rejects
> ...


Hey now! I am not evil, none of you can prove that!



RainbowBrite86 said:


> I love seeing pics of RIU members....I like to picture you guys talking when you type. It's easier to picture when you have a face in my head.


What do you picture when I type? 



gioua said:


> I only have about 5 still need 7 more for your calendar


How many you need from me? 



gioua said:


> I am not that skinny..


Me either bro, but hey I don't like being skinny. I'm like a big teddy bear 

Ok giggles is back time for some pics


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

I see an upcoming cat fight on this thread, oh my ill make popcorn


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Mar 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh great!! Does that mean that you're gonna stop sending ur naked pictures of ur asymmetrical saggy tits and tent size knickers out to other girls e-boys?? Lol
> 
> Thnks for the get out of jail free card darling!!
> 
> BRB!! Just need to change into a Pink playboy track suit in an effort to look a decade younger!! Keep trying!!



Shit!! Can't even look at them!! MEDUSA !! Loooool!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I see an upcoming cat fight on this thread, oh my ill make popcorn


Oh no you won't. With pics as bad as that id be lying well low! Plus my gf is lethal!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Shit!! Can't even look at them!! MEDUSA !! Loooool!


What did i miss lol


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> What did i miss lol


You wanna see? Seriously, you dont!Lool! Trust Bruv I'm saving your eyes. You could turn to stone!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

You guys are fucking lame. Go on, keep perpetuating drama...and judging people based on looks, cause you know, that's the most important thing, the way you look...right?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> You wanna see? Seriously, you dont!Lool! Trust Bruv I'm saving your eyes. You could turn to stone!


Ninjas fear nothing


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Mar 2, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> You guys are fucking lame. Go on, keep perpetuating drama...and judging people based on looks, cause you know, that's the most important thing, the way you look...right?


You've had ur fair share too but only when u could hide behind FDD's knees so STFU


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 2, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> You guys are fucking lame. Go on, keep perpetuating drama...and judging people based on looks, cause you know, that's the most important thing, the way you look...right?


Because girls that drive yellow cars take coke? You idiot. What a hypocrit. So, you've never picked on people for their looks. I guess being fat and ugly makes u bitter too! Lool


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

Ooooo drama....ninja vanish


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> You've had ur fair share too but only when u could hide behind FDD's knees so STFU


Haha...What? 

I thought you people spoke English over there...you trying to convey a message of some sort? Had my share of what, perpetuating drama? Please clarify...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Because girls that drive yellow cars take coke? You idiot. What a hypocrit. So, you've never picked on people for their looks. I guess being fat and ugly makes u bitter too! Lool


All I asked was if you snorted/snort a lot of coke...didn't you used to be a model? I bet you snorted that shit like it was air...

Not just fat, but also balding with a crooked nose and a hunchback...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

Haha...Kenny and his "e-girl"...lol...you guys are priceless...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

Damn, this is some kung fu fighting, their kicks were fast as lightning.....somthin somthin ninja forgot the words..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 2, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...What?
> 
> I thought you people spoke English over there...you trying to convey a message of some sort? Please clarify...lol


No, they speak Spanish and Catalan here. Ur mono lingual though aren't you? 



Metasynth said:


> Haha...Kenny and his "e-girl"...lol...you guys are priceless...


He took a one way flight here 3 weeks ago so how is he not my REAL boyfriend. Can't you keep up?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Damn, this is some kung fu fighting, their kicks were fast as lightning.....somthin somthin ninja forgot the words..


Naw, I give up, since FDD isnt here for me to hide behind...lol...I'm just so sad I was born with club foot, and have a lazy eye...time to cry into a bowl of ice cream covered in melted butter...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, they speak Spanish and Catalan here. Ur mono lingual though aren't you?
> 
> He took a one way flight here 3 weeks ago so how is he not my REAL boyfriend. Can't you keep up?


Well, I tend to only keep up with things that; A:matter, or B:interest me...so no...I didn't keep up to date on your lame Internet relationship turned physical...lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

Damn, the plot thickens...now we have some steamy romance added. Can we get some details? Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Damn, the plot thickens...now we have some steamy romance added. Can we get some details? Pics or it didnt happen


Let's just say that anyone who slings around inappropriate pics better be prepared for the consequences of their actions...doesn't mean people need to make ther life harder just out of spite...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 2, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Let's just say that anyone who slings around inappropriate pics better be prepared for the consequences of their actions...doesn't mean people need to make ther life harder just out of spite...


Contradiction in terms! Lool!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh fuck it, it's the Internet...lol...open season. Feel free to do whatcha want...haha...I'm no more justified in my opinion than lahada and ken are to theirs...lol...to each their own.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Contradiction in terms! Lool!


It basically means she's stupid for doing it, you're stupid for not letting it go. You can BOTH be in the wrong, in my opinion.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 2, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Well, I tend to only keep up with things that; A:matter, or B:interest me...so no...I didn't keep up to date on your lame Internet relationship turned physical...lol


And another. If ur not interested like u said then f**k off.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> And another. If ur not interested like u said then f**k off.


Well, it became interesting when he jumped online to help you tag team kona...lol...I'm here for entertainment purposes, and this was the most entertaining thread moving at the moment on RIU...it gets dead this late/early(in the states).


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 2, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Well, it became interesting when he jumped online to help you tag team kona...lol...I'm here for entertainment purposes, and this was the most entertaining thread moving at the moment on RIU,


So entertaining that you can't even follow it or keep up? And who are you to accuse others of tag team when you behave like a schoolboy bullies friend? Apart from being a contradicting hypocrite that is. Lol


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> So entertaining that you can't even follow it or keep up? And who are you to accuse others of tag team when you behave like a schoolboy bullies friend? Apart from being a contradicting hypocrite that is. Lol


If you're calling me a hypocrite because I asked of you used cocaine, then stop. I asked that because I thought you said you used to be a model...dunno if you said that or not, but for some reason I think you did...lol...why is cocaine use so offensive to you? Everything is ok in moderation...except pedophilia...

If your calling me a hypocrite because of the way I treated urca, then ok...I'll give you that one...haha


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

Whoa...4:10...time to try and get some sleep. Have fun dwelling on the subject in my absence...I hope it provides you with several minutes of entertainment after I leave.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 2, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Yay I am home back in Cali  Super excited Kona Cali back again and set-up even better now  Kona and Kaptain making it Happen


Fuck yeah kona! I told you that you'd find happiness again... and who better than with your kaptain? 

So.. when is your next journal gonna be up? I wanna see, because damn you can grow some weed!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't like cat fights on the internet. The propensity of one girl ripping off the top of another girl and me seeing titties is very low.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 2, 2013)

this thread needs a little bit of sunni..


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 2, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I don't like cat fights on the internet. The propensity of one girl ripping off the top of another girl and me seeing titties is very low.


I know right ...I'm usually the instigator but I'm just gonna pretend like I didn't see it this time


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow. 

Chick fights are not cool. Someone is always a bitch and calls an ambulance.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Look what you did to me sunni. You made me soft. How will ever fend off bad people who come to RIU? I'm losing my trollish edge.

So, everyone... if I am unable to fend off the bad folks, blame sunni.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> this thread needs a little bit of sunni..


Threads can always use a little bit of sunni.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks like I missed a good late night rumble. Too bad I was balls deep in my pillow having little pothead dreams of marijuana fields and cars made of bongs.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> Look what you did to me sunni. You made me soft. How will ever fend off bad people who come to RIU? I'm losing my trollish edge.
> 
> So, everyone... if I am unable to fend off the bad folks, blame sunni.


I'm still a fan of your "art" even now that you've gone soft lol. 

You have two choices imo

1)Pop on the old avi and keep your non-trollish attitude
or
2) keep the panda and go back to trolling.. This way, your trolling will be super cute and I'm sure sunni would appreciate it and let you continue trolling.

Sorry sunni, but you're squeezing his balls too hard 


pick number 2


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

I get to troll when I'm needed. Some people deserve it. I think what everyone is pointing out is that I don't do it to everyone all the time.

I can maintain a fine line of being sarcastic without being dick'ish, which is what I think people are after. Even though Carne and a few others want me to be the old me.

I can't change my avatar, sunni hates the old one.


----------



## 420God (Mar 2, 2013)

Damn, I hate it when I miss stuff.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> Looks like I missed a good late night rumble. Too bad I was balls deep in my pillow having little pothead dreams of marijuana fields and cars made of bongs..... and sunni



...........


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> ...........


Good point. I was balls deep in sunni too. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> I get to troll when I'm needed. Some people deserve it. I think what everyone is pointing out is that I don't do it to everyone all the time.
> 
> I can maintain a fine line of being sarcastic without being dick'ish, which is what I think people are after. Even though Carne and a few others want me to be the old me.
> 
> I can't change my avatar, sunni hates the old one.


Carne is just giving you shit for the giggles. Yes, I said it. I did it for the shits and giggles.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Carne is just giving you shit for the giggles. Yes, I said it. I did it for the shits and giggles.


Don't lie Carne, you enjoy the old me. It turns you on. Makes your penis tingle.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 2, 2013)

good morning everyone...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> Don't lie Carne, you enjoy the old me. It turns you on. Makes your penis tingle.


LOL You're a bad bad man.




dirtsurfr said:


> good morning everyone...


Good morning, sir.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> good morning everyone...


Wrong thread... https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/14527-wake-n-bake-nothing-better.html


----------



## match box (Mar 2, 2013)

Good morning. Hay see4 if ya can't change back to the old avatar at least tell me where it came from. It's repulsively engaging.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

match box said:


> Good morning. Hay see4 if ya can't change back to the old avatar at least tell me where it came from. It's repulsively engaging.


ya know man, that's a good question. i found that picture 2 years ago randomly. someone recently found it again, and posted the link on RIU.. I just don't remember where. if i can find it again, i will post it.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Someone should use this as their avatar.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2013)

I like both see4's. I can't pick just one. They both have their great qualities. The old one had some epic unrelenting trolling and the new one has some good 'ole honest conversation. Hey! this post could be in the say something kind thread!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh great!! Does that mean that you're gonna stop sending ur naked pictures of ur asymmetrical saggy tits and tent size knickers out to other girls e-boys?? Lol
> 
> Thnks for the get out of jail free card darling!!
> 
> BRB!! Just need to change into a Pink playboy track suit in an effort to look a decade younger!! Keep trying!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2013)

Remind me to never post my tittie pics on here. Yall will make fun of my pregger nipples.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

Ninja gaurds all nipples like they are Buddhist scrolls, your nipples are safe here


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

I love nipples.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

I could love a woman with three nipples like the one in the bar on Total Recall


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> I love nipples.


aww, i wanted to get the post below you so i could say 



Raise your hand if you like nipples ^^^^^^


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

I am raising my nipples for liking nipples ^^^^^


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

holy shit guys, ya'll need to stop ganging up on people,


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

I fooled around with a girl that had three nipples. It was dark and there felt to be a nubbin on the underside of her heavy right breast.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> holy shit guys, ya'll need to stop ganging up on people,


Who, where, what, when, i dont get it???


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I fooled around with a girl that had three nipples. It was dark and there felt to be a nubbin on the underside of her heavy right breast.


OMG did you marry her?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Who, where, what, when, i dont get it???


pretty sure she is going through the mean name calling stuff a bunch of pages back.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> pretty sure she is going through the mean name calling stuff a bunch of pages back.


ryan^_^ xo!!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

That was a pretty fair spat i thought, they were all kinda involved in it.......it was fuuuuuun. I was throwin popcorn at my face riding my carousel horse an yellin yeeeehaaw!!! Meta has thick skin, he shrugged that off like phfffff.
Sunni


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 2, 2013)

dam you got a big following around here sunni (sun.ni)

and Sunni Islam is spelled the same way 

that's why i pronounced your name like that


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> dam you got a big following around here sunni (sun.ni)
> 
> and Sunni Islam is spelled the same way
> 
> that's why i pronounced your name like that


i know its fine i get it all the time, its just sunny but with an i because sunni looks cuter?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> OMG did you marry her?


No. No I did not.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

I always think about Islam when I see sunni as well.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> i know its fine i get it all the time, its just sunny but with an i because sunni looks cuter?



well ill be dammed 

call me Ryeuhn then


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> i know its fine i get it all the time, its just sunny but with an i because sunni looks cuter?


Damn sunnyboy, she called you out and said her name is cuter.. But don't get mad, you girls should just kiss and make up


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wow.
> Chick fights are not cool. Someone is always a bitch and calls an ambulance.


Somebody call me a Amberlamps.

[video=youtube;dDD9FmdmUN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDD9FmdmUN4[/video]


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

well i got my cat when i was a little girl from the shelter, and they had named her Sunni, so I just use that as all my screen names  and the I makes it cuter,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

I wanna add a 'y' to the end of my username. I think that would look cute


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

Do you ever skype with your head scarf on?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Do you ever skype with your head scarf on?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I wanna add a 'y' to the end of my username. I think that would look cute


Dry Greenhorny...sounds like a drink for the ladies...with midori...


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


>


Im not very good at walking on eggshells


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Does this thread ever stay on track? It seems like it's more of people bitching about dumb shit rather then posting pics.

Oh well fuck it.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Does this thread ever stay on track? It seems like it's more of people bitching about dumb shit rather then posting pics.
> 
> Oh well fuck it.


its giggles and his giggletts,,,,


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

No one likes it when you (meaning me) gives our resident pretty girl a good natured teasing....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I wanna add a 'y' to the end of my username. I think that would look cute



go handle ur biddness... 




























hahahahahahahaha


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its giggles and his giggletts,,,,


Correction, 1 of my giggletts  

There other one is off somewhere playing in the water.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi sunni, my love. You're up late today! P.S. I went to bed mad early last night. I smoked some concentrate and passed the fuck out.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

Express why you always posting about the Doc's masterbatory practices? Are you a bit curious? Is there something you would like to share with the group?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> go handle ur biddness...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who needs tissues when I can just paint your face instead, lol  .... "stand by fluffer!!" lmao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> Hi sunni, my love. You're up late today! P.S. I went to bed mad early last night. I smoked some concentrate and passed the fuck out.


see what you did to this guy sunni? you made him soft! lmao  oh my,...


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> see what you did to this guy sunni? you made him soft! lmao  oh my,...


i was balls deep in my pillow by 11pm est. sad, i know. as soon as bill maher was over, i was passed out. actually, not that i think about it, i don't remember New Rules... so I might not have made it to the end..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> i was balls deep in my pillow by 11pm est. sad, i know. as soon as bill maher was over, i was passed out. actually, not that i think about it, i don't remember New Rules... so I might not have made it to the end..


11pm est would be 6pm hst. I was probably balls deep in the green room at makaha. waves was pumping yesterday


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Express why you always posting about the Doc's masterbatory practices? Are you a bit curious? Is there something you would like to share with the group?


Whats the big deal with rubbin one out, chicks do it too. The more you do it the stronger your libido becomes and the better your sex parts work, unless you go to fast but some say blood makes the best lube (a girl told me that once, but she was joking i think)


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Whats the big deal with rubbin one out, chicks do it too. The more you do it the stronger your libido becomes and the better your sex parts work, unless you go to fast but some say blood makes the best lube (a girl told me that once, but she was joking i think)


No issue with punishing the monkey at all. My point was more along the lines of his consistent curiousity with Doc's practice of it.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

View attachment 2549808piggy tails!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> No issue with punishing the monkey at all. My point was more along the lines of his consistent curiousity with Doc's practice of it.


Bromance is complicated.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Express why you always posting about the Doc's masterbatory practices? Are you a bit curious? Is there something you would like to share with the group?


yes... that vic has hairey palms.... 

he set that up too well for me.. i couldnt just let it go...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yes... that vic has hairey palms....
> 
> he set that up too well for me.. i couldnt just let it go...


I bet you take the "D" real well huh, lol 

what up homie!! do something!!!!! ahahaha stop staying motionless!!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2549808piggy tails!


Very pretty! I love handlebars! Oops I mean pigtails!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Very pretty! I love handlebars! Oops I mean pigtails!


I was thinking the same thing but you beat me to it. I've gotta stop slacking.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> No issue with punishing the monkey at all. My point was more along the lines of his consistent curiousity with Doc's practice of it.


Ahh ive heard from the ladies that Docs a pretty hot hunk a meat. And by the way, anyone that does hard drugs whacks the fek outta their meat, poor peckers


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ahh ive heard from the ladies that Docs a pretty hot hunk a meat. And by the way, anyone that does hard drugs whacks the fek outta their meat, poor peckers


doc is like a ripped sexy man.............ah me geeeeeeeeee


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> doc is like a ripped sexy man.............ah me geeeeeeeeee


Hey I'm ripped to, just a different kinda ripped


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2013)

I want to see ripped doc pics!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

Me too kinda


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

You guys will love the ones of Doc in his yellow speedo.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You guys will love the ones of Doc in his yellow speedo.


What, flaming have you seen these? Maybe i should ask carne where they are


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> What, flaming have you seen these? Maybe i should ask carne where they are


Haven't a clue. Apparently I missed them too.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

I have seen pics of Doc. They have grown to legendary proportions. He should consider selling looksees.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2013)

I've seen them. He is a hunka-hunka burning... spam? I believe that's Hawaii's version of the Elvis classic.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

Maybe gioua has them in his calender?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

I hope if I make the calander I get a summer month.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Meow.....


----------



## gioua (Mar 2, 2013)

from today.. me and the lil grandfart..


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> from today.. me and the lil grandfart..


Do not let my girl see this! She will be begging me for another one lol. 

But every time I see a pic of you I instantly think medibles and damn me and this dude need to kick it haha


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> from today.. me and the lil grandfart..


The little dude needs a zombie eye like grand-dad.
Quick, give him a rabbit punch before g-ma sees.


----------



## see4 (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2550115
> 
> Meow.....


kitteh!........


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> kitteh!........


Her name is MJ  She loves to chew on my trimmings lol.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 2, 2013)

I need to do more drugs.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I need to do more drugs.


As long as its shrooms,cannabis, or opium I'm cool with it. Other wise kick that man made bs to the curb


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> from today.. me and the lil grandfart..


Look at that sweet little thing....boo boo boo kissy kissy kissy couchie couchie cooooo...uh oh, I'm starting to lactate


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

bawhahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahah


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 2, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Look at that sweet little thing....boo boo boo kissy kissy kissy couchie couchie cooooo...uh oh, I'm starting to lactate


Mommy?????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> doc is like a ripped sexy man.............ah me geeeeeeeeee





I <3 u


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You guys will love the ones of Doc in his yellow speedo.






Flaming Pie said:


> I want to see ripped doc pics!


I just sent you a friend request. it's in my private album 


Ninjabowler said:


> Me too kinda


 I sent you a friend request too buddy. I'm suprised we wasn't friends already. my bad


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Haven't a clue. Apparently I missed them too.


I sent you a friend request hella long time ago, lol. but ya, I have some pics in there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I have seen pics of Doc. They have grown to legendary proportions. He should consider selling looksees.





neosapien said:


> I've seen them. He is a hunka-hunka burning... spam? I believe that's Hawaii's version of the Elvis classic.


hahaha. you guys rock!

sunni's gonna get mad, I did a quadruple post  sorry guys lol a bad habit of mine lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

Doc you should sell tickets to the gun show. Or atleast request samples of greenery.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 2, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I need to do more drugs.


break one down on the glass table while i roll up this bill...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2013)

Awwww. I went and looked. All you can see is his shoulders. Nice shoulder tho.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Awwww. I went and looked. All you can see is his shoulders. Nice shoulder tho.


lol

you're funny


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Awwww. I went and looked. All you can see is his shoulders. Nice shoulder tho.


He's a shoulder tease.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

I hear Doc cracks open coconuts with his glutes he's so tough.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> He's a shoulder tease.




I had more pics but I took them off a while ago. I'd put them back on but I don't have them anymore. it was pics of me and my 3 kids and also when I had my dreads. when my old laptop shit on me, I lost the pics. If kuroi is a pic collector, she might have them. the express saw them, lol. also if wickedbtch ever came back, she has the old pics too. but she dont log on anymore  I miss her


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I want to see ripped doc pics!


You all better hurry up if you wanna see those pictures, cuz I've just about worn them out from looking so much, lol. Wooooohooooo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You all better hurry up if you wanna see those pictures, cuz I've just about worn them out from looking so much, lol. Wooooohooooo


I got more on my phone. I can e-mail them to you


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got more on my phone. I can e-mail them to you


 Yes please! Get behind me ladies, I'M FIRST!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Yes please! Get behind me ladies, I'M FIRST!!!!


 lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

Im not a lady but I would get behind you hereshegrows.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

lmao!! 


y'all really know how to boost a dudes ego, lol 

thanks for that gang. I appreciate the kind words 



RIU rocks


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I had more pics but I took them off a while ago. I'd put them back on but I don't have them anymore. it was pics of me and my 3 kids and also when I had my dreads. when my old laptop shit on me, I lost the pics. If kuroi is a pic collector, she might have them. the express saw them, lol. also if wickedbtch ever came back, she has the old pics too. but she dont log on anymore  I miss her


I've seen your pics with the dreads lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've seen your pics with the dreads lol.


you seen them? wow. that's rare. only a few have seen them.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

Doc there's a whole website builthawaiinmenwithdreds.com


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Doc there's a whole website builthawaiinmenwithdreds.com


i will pay to keep that site alive and going


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Doc there's a whole website builthawaiinmenwithdreds.com


I lost the dreadslocks already  I was sooo bummed after I cut them. took forever to grow it. but I'm starting it over again. my hair is about a little longer than shoulder length at this moment. should have dreads in 2 years, lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> break one down on the glass table while i roll up this bill...


This will lead to excessive masterbation, dont do it


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 2, 2013)

What is that?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What is that?


cocaine.....


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

cocaine............


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

poison....


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 2, 2013)

I have personally never tried anything but weed, hash and mushrooms once...but they didn't work. I was around for the 80's too but I skipped it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I have personally never tried anything but weed, hash and mushrooms once...but they didn't work. I was around for the 80's too but I skipped it.


The mushrooms at the grocery store don't work, I can confirm this.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ohhh. I was 25 years old before I even saw marijuana lol. I've never seen any other drugs in person. I've seen the effects of certain drugs on people....I can usually tell what someone is high on based on their behavior in the hospital, but I've never actually seen the drugs themselves. You'd think someone would've snuck them in or something, and i'm sure they have and we didn't catch it, but the only thing I personally ever found anybody sneaking in was bad meat.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What is that?


the direct route to the bottom


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The mushrooms at the grocery store don't work, I can confirm this.


hahaha...actually, someone made mushroom tea, I was 16 at the time. I just took a few sips and got worried I'd O.D. lol, I did see light tracers though. Apparently they grow wild here where I live, I might have to go looken one day.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> hahaha...actually, someone made mushroom tea, I was 16 at the time. I just took a few sips and got worried I'd O.D. lol, I did see light tracers though. Apparently they grow wild here where I live, I might have to go looken one day.


hey lady i pm'ed you ..stop ignoring me


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm making mushroom chicken tonight. mmmm.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> hey lady i pm'ed you ..stop ignoring me


I got it and replied about an hour ago?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 2, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I got it and replied about an hour ago?


Check to see if your box is full, like that one time with me


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm making mushroom chicken tonight. mmmm.


Post pictures on the whats for dinner thread


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

All of you talking about shrooms are making me want to go eat some


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

Just stay away from the acid, trust me lol  lmao


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Dude you don't have to tell me lol.

My sig speaks well enough for anyone wanting to try acid 

I'm cool with having my brain drip blood down my spine. Thanks though


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

View attachment 2550947sunni's tummy


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh great, now this threads going to turn into a porno....darn


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

View attachment 2550952the best sunni photo in existance


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

She's ready for you doc


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

hahaha View attachment 2550953mmore like hey doc im ready for you if youlike fishnets and garters


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

You gotta blow it up for him sunni. Doc doesn't wanna have to click to zoom, this aint no iphone


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You gotta blow it up for him sunni. Doc doesn't wanna have to click to zoom, this aint no iphone


I wouldn't blow up people pictures without permission. When you leave it as an attachment only members can see it. when you blow it up anyone with Google can have a look see.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I wouldn't blow up people pictures without permission. When you leave it as an attachment only members can see it. when you blow it up anyone with Google can have a look see.


Sorry? I've been doing it for quite sometime and you are the first one to say something, hell even doc has done it.

You paranoid ryan.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

But here since ryan said something, sorry for blowing up your pics sunni......


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

View attachment 2550968.................its ok ryan is just looking out for me which i love but my ass is already plastered all over the interwebs, its fine as long as itsjsut me i dont care cvause i cant do it anyways !


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> But here since ryan said something, sorry for blowing up your pics sunni......


not yelling at anyone i am just saying there is a difference.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

View attachment 2550994.......... Blow me up gigg's


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

I understand but I wasn't the only one that has done it but ya, oh well time to post a pic, here ryan you want to blow this one up for me. 







Never mind it's already blown up


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> not yelling at anyone i am just saying there is a difference.


Ryan you have to realize I'm a huge smart ass, take no offense to what I say half the time I'm baked out of my mind from medibles


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Since you asked sunni


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Since you asked sunni


damnnnnnnnnnnnn look at dat chest.


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

View attachment 2551005 had to cut out peoples serious faceses in it


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Haha when I pasted it into my window that's what was right in my view.....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 2, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> not yelling at anyone i am just saying there is a difference.


*STOP screaming RYAN! *


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a present for the ladies, i hope nobody gets mad im posting a video but i think the ladies will like it. Ive been on an emotional high all day and this is an emotional song and video...for the ladies, i hope it works  
[youtube]x6JaGkm3Jho[/youtube]


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

View attachment 2551011sunni at the bar in the winter


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Here you go sunni...



To much ? 

edit-Finally got it!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I have a present for the ladies, i hope nobody gets mad im posting a video but i think the ladies will like it. Ive been on an emotional high all day and this is an emotional song and video...for the ladies, i hope it works
> [youtube]x6JaGkm3Jho[/youtube]


Yess i fixed it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your fucking fine girl. I'd fuck the shit outta you..... sorry RIU, I had to say it. I couldn't help it any longer. sorry for my manners, lol  but I'd also love you like you need to be loved. you're definitely coming to stayt with me next year. it's a promise


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

View attachment 2551013 last one


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Here you go sunni...
> 
> View attachment 2551016
> 
> ...


hahahahhahahhahahhahaha im going to pee myself with laughter.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 2, 2013)

You are beautiful hun. Wish you lived a lil closer.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahahahhahahhahahhahaha im going to pee myself with laughter.


You are welcome, and thank you for blessing me with the photo


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

Didn't your daddy teach you not to run with knives


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 2, 2013)

hepheastus420 said:


> *stop screaming ryan! *


*.......no !!!!!
*


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

So tempting to blow up ryans pic hahaha......


I'll be good ryan


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 2, 2013)

when I was younger


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm seeing doubles.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The mushrooms at the grocery store don't work, I can confirm this.


now that's funny


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 2, 2013)

Minigiggles?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> your fucking fine girl. I'd fuck the shit outta you..... sorry RIU, I had to say it. I couldn't help it any longer. sorry for my manners, lol  but I'd also love you like you need to be loved. you're definitely coming to stayt with me next year. it's a promise


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 2, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2551054View attachment 2551048View attachment 2551050


I'd like to believe I'm at the front of the line, lol 

I like you though sunny. so I'll let you cut in line. but behind me though lol , hahahha


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 2, 2013)

You are both pretty cool dudes but I think I would like sabotage your cars or something to prevent you from showing up on time for that date. Nothing dangerous maybe just pull off a couple plug wires or let the air out of your tires.

I am willing to play dirty to get what I want


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'd like to believe I'm at the front of the line, lol
> 
> I like you though sunny. so I'll let you cut in line. but behind me though lol , hahahha


lol thanks, that might be wise, they used to call me "the converter" back in the day


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol thanks, that might be wise, they used to call me "the converter" back in the day


hahahaha. I gotta keep my eye on you. I think you're my closest competition


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 3, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol thanks, that might be wise, they used to call me "the converter" back in the day


I'm converted... wai wha? Yup I was right
Stay high
SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha. I gotta keep my eye on you. I think you're my closest competition


i think you're right lol but mrs sunnyboy said i should withdraw my nomination


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i think you're right lol but mrs sunnyboy said i should withdraw my nomination


tell mrs. sunnyboy that I love her 


and keep an eye on my sweetheart while I'm not around.. there's some vultures here on RIU, lol  stay away to long and I lose my spot in line. lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha. I gotta keep my eye on you. I think you're my closest competition



Are You Sure?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2551082
> Are You Sure?


ya, I'm sure, lol. it's not the dudes that worry me, it's them chicks I have to watch out for


----------



## kinetic (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, I'm sure, lol. it's not the dudes that worry me, it's them chicks I have to watch out for


I have a funny story about being in Canada, going to a boozecan and getting mixed up as fodder between a lesbian quarle. It wasn't fun and I didn't appreciate it at the time. Looking back now it's funny.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> tell mrs. sunnyboy that I love her
> 
> 
> and keep an eye on my sweetheart while I'm not around.. there's some vultures here on RIU, lol  stay away to long and I lose my spot in line. lol


will do will do...mrs sunnyboy is one of a kind and i am verrry lucky to have her. 

i think that little sunni is a keeper too doctor, you just never know sometimes, life has a funny way about it, this may be the start of the story for you guys, i wish the best for you my friends.

now i need to figure out what to do for her today, as it's our anniversary and i just now remembered, fucking stoner


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

fuck her hard!00


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> will do will do...mrs sunnyboy is one of a kind and i am verrry lucky to have her.
> 
> i think that little sunni is a keeper too doctor, you just never know sometimes, life has a funny way about it, this may be the start of the story for you guys, i wish the best for you my friends.
> 
> ...


Sunny boy you idiot!! You are in so much trouble, but im laughing my ass of over here. Id suggest trying to breath through your ears after you get back from 24 hr walmart with a card, earings, and chocolates. Oh and throw out the walmart bag


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

im sorry im horriblre with romantics lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

How bout guys that can breath through their ears lol.....dont worry, not me doc, see4, ryan, and who ever else i missed lol  * edit - add joe to the list lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 3, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i think you're right lol but mrs sunnyboy said i should withdraw my nomination


One down! lol that was too easy


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> keep an eye on my sweetheart while I'm not around.. there's some vultures here on RIU, lol  stay away to long and I lose my spot in line. lol


Sometimes you have to clean house you know. Out w/ the ole in w/ the new. Smart chicks know that the popular guys aren't always the best catch.

Sunnyboy, you should know as a fellow fisherman that the big fish doesn't taste near as good as the little fish.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> How bout guys that can breath through their ears lol.....dont worry, not me doc, see4, ryan, and who ever else i missed lol  * edit - add joe to the list lol


I can't help it I'm hopelessly in love.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I can't help it I'm hopelessly in love.


Thats too bad, sunni hates romantics lol now if you looked like you were in a band you might be back in the race. Got long hair and tats?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 3, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> will do will do...mrs sunnyboy is one of a kind and i am verrry lucky to have her.
> 
> i think that little sunni is a keeper too doctor, you just never know sometimes, life has a funny way about it, this may be the start of the story for you guys, i wish the best for you my friends.
> 
> ...


Double sided dildo, what else?


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2550952the best sunni photo in existance






Sunni.. I am going to have way too much fun editing this after Church today... I may even pray and ask for an EVEN better idea then I currently have.. 

muhuhauhhaha..


----------



## match box (Mar 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Someone should use this as their avatar.


I would but it looks too much like the pic on my drivers license.


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, I missed a lot. I'm a little jelly too.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Baby me and mom.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> Baby me and mom.
> 
> View attachment 2551428


I hope you dont get mad when i say your mom is very attractive


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

awe cute photo see4


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

She was, so is my dad.. and so am I...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> She was, so is my dad.. and so am I...
> 
> View attachment 2551451


is this you bear?


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

it is me, yes.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

Aw man, you area good lookin guy. Id totally hang out with you, me an you would be beating the girls away with a stick if we went to the bar


----------



## neosapien (Mar 3, 2013)

You look like some other guy on the internet I've seen around....


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn see4 if I didn't know any better I'd say you and I played football together in HS, you're a doppleganger


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

See how pretty see4s mom is sunni? Thats natural beauty, thats the prettiest kind of woman, the one that doesnt have to hide behind fancy clothes or makeup


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

im a natural beauty  i just loook better with make up on bahahaha


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Aw man, you area good lookin guy. Id totally hang out with you, me an you would be beating the girls away with a stick if we went to the bar


That's usually what happens. I'm not saying I'm a ladies man. But I can pull chicks.


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Damn see4 if I didn't know any better I'd say you and I played football together in HS, you're a doppleganger


maybe. did you play ball in high school in Massachusetts? i played football, basketball and golf.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> That's usually what happens. I'm not saying I'm a ladies man. But I can pull chicks.


........ew cocky much?


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> ........ew cocky much?


No. I'm not cocky at all. And I actually don't act like that anymore. I'm not into the bar scene.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> No. I'm not cocky at all. And I actually don't act like that anymore. I'm not into the bar scene.


good now learn to text back when i text you gawd you're horrible with conversations its been like 12 hours


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

Meh. I'm in a bad mood. Maybe I shouldn't even start talking. I may regret it. Enjoy the day folks.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 3, 2013)

HIGH LIFE


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> maybe. did you play ball in high school in Massachusetts? i played football, basketball and golf.


I wish I had the chance to play for a US team, being Canadian though we see football as a good sport to play but your chances of going anywhere with it are slim. I played most of the bigger sports when I was younger with baseball being my forte.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> That's usually what happens. I'm not saying I'm a ladies man. But I can pull chicks.


I used to pull chicks when i was younger but now i guess i lost my mojo or somthing. I havent pulled a chick from a bar in hmm...probly five years. I was engaged for a while though. Ive also become quite the hermit since i furthered my genetic line


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Thats too bad, sunni hates romantics lol now if you looked like you were in a band you might be back in the race. Got long hair and tats?


Well SHEEEIt no tats and cut my long hair off years ago. Don't live tween 19-22 deg. n. latitude either. Although I personally consider this general locale to be paradise. One day I will make it my home. 
U r a lucky bastad doc.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 3, 2013)

View attachment 2551608Me prior to mommy hood and the closest I've ever been to Hawaii. I believe it was -30 C outside that evening but we turned up the heat inside and wore Leis and drank fancy drinks...good times and no worries.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 3, 2013)

i'm sure post mommyhood you are just as beautiful.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2551608Me prior to mommy hood and the closest I've ever been to Hawaii. I believe it was -30 C outside that evening but we turned up the heat inside and wore Leis and drank fancy drinks...good times and no worries.


hubba hubba. good morning flower in the right ear means your single


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hubba hubba. good morning flower in the right ear means your single


OH really, I didn't know that well I just got lucky and did it right then. How about the Leis? Does it help you get...You know


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> How about the Leis? Does it help you get...You know


no it doesn't. but your looks will get you laid, that's for sure


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no it doesn't. but your looks will get you laid, that's for sure


hahahaha...well, I try to keep it under covers as much as possible. lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2551608Me prior to mommy hood and the closest I've ever been to Hawaii. I believe it was -30 C outside that evening but we turned up the heat inside and wore Leis and drank fancy drinks...good times and no worries.


Wow, my hottie radar just went off, just like every time you post pics of yourself  whoever put the hereshegrows is an angel tag up wasnt lying at all! Oh BTW, i can see through your dress a little


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Wow, my hottie radar just went off, just like every time you post pics of yourself  whoever put the hereshegrows is an angel tag up wasnt lying at all! Oh BTW, i can see through your dress a little


 You are so kind to us ladies Ninja xxx


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Oh BTW, i can see through your dress a little


after I read this I went back and took another look lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You are so kind to us ladies Ninja xxx


I cant help it, when i see pictures of you my heart races and my legs feel like jello. Im surprised i can even type in coherant sentences because if i was talking to you it would probably sound like drunk babbling. Can i be your boy toy?? lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I cant help it, when i see pictures of you my heart races and my legs feel like jello. Im surprised i can even type in coherant sentences because if i was talking to you it would probably sound like drunk babbling. Can i be your boy toy?? lol


Well, Okay, since you asked nicely...I always wanted to have a Ninja toy. No kicks to the head though okay?


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> after I read this I went back and took another look lol



I didn't because i'm a gentleman and i respect her more than that. 













nah im lying doc i went back looked and then saved the pic


----------



## neosapien (Mar 3, 2013)

I guess I'll jump on the bandwagon and let you know I'd totally put a baby in you. If I wasn't happily married and didn't already have one.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 3, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I guess I'll jump on the bandwagon and let you know I'd totally put a baby in you. If I wasn't happily married and didn't already have one.


Well okay, what the Hell, what's another baby going to matter now, lol. 


I'm going out to get some sunshine in before it's all gone, you all have a great day!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, Okay, since you asked nicely...I always wanted to have a Ninja toy. No kicks to the head though okay?


I promise to never give kicks to the head if you promise to clean me off before you put me back in the box, or when your done playing with me. Ninja toys take a lickin and keep on tickin, theyll last as long as you have the time and energy to play with them


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

Yessss, i got the 1 420 0 th post on this thread, whos smokin with me???


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 3, 2013)

let's light it up


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 3, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> let's light it up
> 
> View attachment 2551911


I need this in my life and I'm not talking about a bong or weed


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> I need this in my life and I'm not talking about a bong or weed


what? you need a closet? shit man, you need to find a better place if you ain't got no closets in your crib.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> let's light it up
> 
> View attachment 2551911


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ur thick has helll i likes


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> let's light it up
> 
> View attachment 2551911


seems to be something wrong with that smoke covering your face.. I have over 15 years photography exp .. I can help


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ur thick has helll i likes




your idea of thick surpasses mine, she is skinny and I can cook


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> your idea of thick surpasses mine, she is skinny and I can cook


thick as in like curvy, hot not fat though


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 3, 2013)

In London chat if a guy says 'that girl has thick (pronounced 'tick') legs' it means she has 'fit' legs. IDK though? Different corners of the World. In context 'ur fit as hell...' seems to be fitting.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

pothead?????? lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> your idea of thick surpasses mine, she is skinny and I can cook


I agree. She's too thin to fit my personal definition of "thick". ......Well now you can be a lady or a bitch giiirl....you're still thicky thicky thicky thick...lookin like a lollipop waitin for the lick girl...for real you thicky thicky thicky thick... Anybody? No. Eh. It's an older one.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

At any rate, she's hot.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 3, 2013)

I just want to know where I can get my hands on some weed that produces sparkly pink smoke.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nothing I smoke starts sparkling til I've been smoking for a bit. Then everything sparkles.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

lol it was a compliment...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh I know.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I agree. She's too thin to fit my personal definition of "thick". ......Well now you can be a lady or a bitch giiirl....you're still thicky thicky thicky thick...lookin like a lollipop waitin for the lick girl...for real you thicky thicky thicky thick... Anybody? No. Eh. It's an older one.


remeber this one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpBL87rsjP8


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> remeber this one? [youtube]kpBL87rsjP8[/youtube]


Well. I might. Can you repost the link?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

[youtube]XP5eV5fvbcY[/youtube]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> let's light it up
> 
> View attachment 2551911


i lit one up with ya, thanks. BTW, your not thick at all, your 100% perfect just how you are. Just look at all the likes your picture got. You have good photography skills too. I think Giouas jelly  is the purple smoke from an LED??


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 3, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> let's light it up
> 
> View attachment 2551911


Well aren't you something.


----------



## gioua (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> thick as in like curvy, hot not fat though


to each his own.. If I were with a skinny gal.. like yourself.. she will eat like a Queen..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> remeber this one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpBL87rsjP8


I do not remember that one, no. Love in her mouth? Lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> to each his own.. If I were with a skinny gal.. like yourself.. she will eat like a Queen..


LoL! You guys crack me up. They're not *starving*...it's not like...one or the other. Either you're thick, fat, or bean pole...no. There's lots in between. Don't fatten either of them up or skinny them down. They're lil hotties. Can't mess with perfection.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL! You guys crack me up. They're not *starving*...it's not like...one or the other. Either you're thick, fat, or bean pole...no. There's lots in between. Don't fatten either of them up or skinny them down. They're lil hotties. Can't mess with perfection.


Words from the wise  it wont let me rep you anymore rainbow, best advice evaaaar


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ninja I need a hug.  I'm a mess.


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 3, 2013)

I can cook :/ I run a food trailer in Denver and I'm the head chef. I've been getting mad rep though! check it out. babasfalafel.com

Awww you guys think I'm skinny .


----------



## chewberto (Mar 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> She was, so is my dad.. and so am I...
> 
> View attachment 2551451


We got Travis Pastrami up in here!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 3, 2013)

You do a little bit of everything, don't you, Dalia?


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You do a little bit of everything, don't you, Dalia?


 you know it .


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> We got Travis Pastrami up in here!


It's Pastrana. And no, I look nothing like that guy. And I hate Nascar.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

freaks me out everytime i see Dalia since my name is Talia


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ninja I need a hug.  I'm a mess.


 Heres five, theres more where that came from, no worries.


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> freaks me out everytime i see Dalia since my name is Talia


Twinsiesssssss!


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> Twinsiesssssss!


for sure, we would prob get a good kick out eachothers closet thats for sure


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 3, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> I can cook :/ I run a food trailer in Denver and I'm the head chef. I've been getting mad rep though! check it out. babasfalafel.com
> 
> Awww you guys think I'm skinny .


I never said I thought you were skinny. Nor would I want you to be anything other then your gorgeous self. Just another reason I need to visit Colorado lol.

You can be my "head" chef anytime.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> It's Pastrana. And no, I look nothing like that guy. And I hate Nascar.


View attachment 2552367 hes kinda hot ina i fucked my sister andi eat alligators kinda way


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2013)

Good evening guys! Time to smoke from the bong 







Family came to see me  Was good to see everyone.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> good evening guys! Time to smoke from the bong :d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dat dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sqyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## chewberto (Mar 3, 2013)

It's pastrami! And he rides skateboards! Hard


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> dat dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sqyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


You want him? lol he gets on my nerves sometimes. He wont stop humping my leg.


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2552367 hes kinda hot ina i fucked my sister andi eat alligators kinda way


ok. well maybe i look a little like him...


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> ok. well maybe i look a little like him...


yeah you kinda do, like , hes pretty thin though


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> It's pastrami! And he rides skateboards! Hard


who is this fellow you speak of.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2552367 hes kinda hot ina i fucked my sister andi eat alligators kinda way


kinda hot? You ladies have some high standards, id eat sushi off his six pack


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah you kinda do, like , hes pretty thin though


yea, i got like 50 pounds on him. i have a lot of gym time ahead of me!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> kinda hot? You ladies have some high standards, id eat sushi off his six pack


eh he really isnt my type....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea, i got like 50 pounds on him. i have a lot of gym time ahead of me!!


i retired from the gym like 3 years ago or so... i need to start going again... im starting to gain mad weight since i stopped smoking ciggs almost a mnth ago...


----------



## chewberto (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm the closest to your type Sunni! Tattoos long hair and in a band! Suck it suckers! Sorry I'm married, but if my wife dies I will let you hit it! Jk


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> eh he really isnt my type....


uh oh! bad news for me then...


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I'm the closest to your type Sunni! Tattoos long hair and in a band! Suck it suckers! Sorry I'm married, but if my wife dies I will let you hit it! Jk


hmm maybe ....what instrument


----------



## see4 (Mar 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i retired from the gym like 3 years ago or so... i need to start going again... im starting to gain mad weight since i stopped smoking ciggs almost a mnth ago...


yea man. same. i haven't gained a ton of weight.. but my muscle is definitely starting to look more fatty.. and that's not good!! my former 6 pack looks more like a bad ass 2 pack, if i flex i still have some definition... but ive always been a big boy.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> hmm maybe ....what instrument


I do vocals in a death metal band! And I write acoustic songs too, like al green shit, Otis redding, Vocals and guitar mainly, but I can play piano, drums, bass as well!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 3, 2013)

And I have a beard! So... Get in line


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2013)

Beep, beep. Get out the way bitches!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

u gotta get that kid into football or wrestling he is gonna be big


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2013)

He asks me everyday when he will be old enough to play football.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> He asks me everyday when he will be old enough to play football.


thats whats up .......


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm exhausted mentally, not enough hours in the day to get shit done


----------



## theexpress (Mar 3, 2013)

throw back to the 80's.... me my cuzzins and the puerto rican part of my family.... baby chi...




im the bghead kid in the corner... lol looks like my pants were wett.. i either spilled something on it or pissed my pants lol.. cant remeber too long ago


----------



## captaingreenthumb (Mar 3, 2013)

Watching a couple buddies blow glass.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

chewberto said:


> And I have a beard! So... Get in line


That disturbing av. pic deff. puts you back a couple spots tho.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> That disturbing av. pic deff. puts you back a couple spots tho.


Nah! It adds to my mystique! I wasn't going to do this but I also have a magnum dong! So tko everyone else! Better luck next cry! Jk I'm Liam Neeson! You know "Taken"... Just made that up, so I'm a comedian too! Triple threat, lets not get started on my dancing skills! Cause I'm a total rad ass!


----------



## slowbus (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^um ok,its your story,lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 4, 2013)

captaingreenthumb said:


> View attachment 2552572
> 
> Watching a couple buddies blow glass.


Glass is a weird name for a dude..


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha paddy made a funny instead of a poll.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^um ok,its your story,lol


Geeze! This shit is real life, ain't no story! Lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

Spider Cat, spider cat...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

You know that cat is like "God I hate it when my people get bored..."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

A pic from my gaming days.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

Picture of me this morning.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

I need a fricken hair cut.

My aunt went to arizona for 2 months. She cuts my hair.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You know that cat is like "God I hate it when my people get bored..."


My cat loves it when I get stoned lol. She's like a dog and wont ever leave me alone


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

We're getting a new King in The Netherlands this year. So our usual Queens day party isn't going to be the same for some folks, lol. It's gonna be Kings day. Not sure it has the same ring. So the Queen is abdicating, fukkin UK royalty would learn a thing or two from the Cloggies! They just get tumby bugs and the whole country goes into spazmo mode and thinks Madge is gonna snuff it cause she's so old. Anyway, I digress. Roll on Queens/Kings/Day Koninginnedag. You are all invited .....but ye canny stay at ma bit! It'll be full!










Nice Bush Beatrix!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

Queens day? What's that like? And why were those dudes dressed up like chester cheeto?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I need a fricken hair cut.
> 
> My aunt went to arizona for 2 months. She cuts my hair.


your hair looks short. you need a haircut?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2552976
> Spider Cat, spider cat...


He looks like he's bout to tear your face off.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

This explains it all....
http://www.koninginnedagamsterdam.nl/queensday.html


Flaming Pie said:


> Queens day? What's that like? And why were those dudes dressed up like chester cheeto?


But in short, The Dutch orginate from the House of Orange, and subsquently they have orange as their national colour (football and sports teams are in orange). Queens day is to celebrate our current Queens' mothers' birthday, the 30th of April. There is a holiday and a party across the whole of The Netherlands (if you are unsure about the Netherlands - check this)
[youtube]eE_IUPInEuc[/youtube]

The people are thus, dressed as Chester Cheeto because he is, orange, lol. Anything orange goes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> your hair looks short. you need a haircut?


the back of my head is a mess. The last lady who cut my hair chopped it weird. I really just need it to be styled. Don't want to remove much, just taper it in the back a bit so it isn't a giant poof.

My hair has slowly been growing back from when I shaved it all off for a cancer charity last march.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> He looks like he's bout to tear your face off.


That's my husband. I am not tall enough for that.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

I just read an entire Fin thread and watched the videos. I think i came away unmarked, but I'll let y'all be the judges. cn


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

DST said:


> This explains it all....
> http://www.koninginnedagamsterdam.nl/queensday.html
> 
> 
> ...


My dad use to have a fellow from the netherlands that worked with him on the farm


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2553036
> Picture of me this morning.


your chhecks look kissably soft an your hair looks fun to run fingers through, your so pretty


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

how quaint


giggles26 said:


> My dad use to have a fellow from the netherlands that worked with him on the farm


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 4, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I just read an entire Fin thread and watched the videos. I think i came away unmarked, but I'll let y'all be the judges. cn


I don't even read fin threads anymore, wayyy too much arguing in those things..


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

flaming pie said:


> View attachment 2552989
> 
> a pic from my gaming days.


i see wow!!! I do i do!!! I know that action bar


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

Every time I see you guys talking about gaming it makes me want to pull out my old gaming pc and xbox lol.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 4, 2013)

My favorite dog and I, no I'm not holding up his head to kiss me lol, his neck is just way too fluffy to not pet


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

Men kissing dogs oh my goddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Every time I see you guys talking about gaming it makes me want to pull out my old gaming pc and xbox lol.


I see sunni on mutual xbox live friends lists but I dont think she could keep up, even if we played the same games


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

anyone can add me i aint hiding


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha kinetic I never get on live anymore. I'm to busy tending to my garden


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh and greenswag, you totally look like a dude I went to high school with that his parents sent off to military school lol.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Oh and greenswag, you totally look like a dude I went to high school with that his parents sent off to military school lol.


I did go to millitary school for a while haha, valley forge. Some of the best times there


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha kinetic I never get on live anymore. I'm to busy tending to my garden


Mine is torn down for a bit, now Im just running flouro to get all my veggies, herbs and flowers seeded and ready for spring.


----------



## mike.hotel (Mar 4, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I did go to millitary school for a while haha, valley forge. Some of the best times there


I've partied with dudes from Valley Forge.... I went to the one a little farther north on the Hudson River.


----------



## mike.hotel (Mar 4, 2013)

Great day to ride.
_*Picture Expired*_


----------



## mike.hotel (Mar 4, 2013)

Inspired by Sunni's Halloween hotness...
My fishnets are underneath.
_*Picture Expired*_


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

mike.hotel said:


> Inspired by Sunni's Halloween hotness...
> My fishnets are underneath.
> 
> View attachment 2553259


oh my god I LOVE IT!!!! my nerdiness is going OVERBOARD


----------



## mike.hotel (Mar 4, 2013)

That costume was so last minute, but turned out well.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

View attachment 2553311
the longest my hairs been in 10 years. Letting it go another year.


----------



## mike.hotel (Mar 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2553311
> the longest my hairs been in 10 years. Letting it go another year.


Are you at the white house, or do you live in an 18th century colonial home?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I did go to millitary school for a while haha, valley forge. Some of the best times there


You didn't join the army reserves to did you? lol



kinetic said:


> Mine is torn down for a bit, now Im just running flouro to get all my veggies, herbs and flowers seeded and ready for spring.


Best believe I'm getting ready for spring to, March 20th, bring it!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

God damn all you motha fuckas look like dudes I use to kick it with. Maybe I'm just way to stoned lol.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2013)

A cool one my wife made. I call it "Baby in the Sky with Diamonds".


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

ooooo she's a sweetie. Nice work there Mrs. Neo. 
(Nice consulting gig, Neo.) cn


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> A cool one my wife made. I call it "Baby in the Sky with Diamonds".
> 
> View attachment 2553452


 yay, more baby pic's...Is it possible that that baby can get any more cuter? lol I just wanna make boo boo noises at her


----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm glad there's more of my wife than me in there.


----------



## 420God (Mar 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I'm glad there's more of my wife than me in there.


Cute looking couple.


----------



## 420God (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't think I remember seeing an actual pic of you before. Nice to finally see the man behind the mask.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

420God said:


> Cute looking couple.


uh oh, Hotel Party! bow chicka bow wow.


----------



## 420God (Mar 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> uh oh, Hotel Party! bow chicka bow wow.


As long as you say 'no homo' first, right?

We don't do couples, only hot single chicks.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2013)

420God said:


> Don't think I remember seeing an actual pic of you before. Nice to finally see the man behind the mask.


And you're the only one that ever will. bawahahaha


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I see sunni on mutual xbox live friends lists but I dont think she could keep up, even if we played the same games


We have a friggin xbox live friends list?! And Sunni's on it?!! I want to play with yooooou Sunni!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

I swear to God if someone throws up a picture of a line lol. I'm just asking for some xbox time people! You can share!!


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

I took this pic last year on Queens day....in the morning all the kids go out on the street and sell their old toys, this Mother and Daughter were on their way I think. Could she have put any more bags on that bike?! The daughter probably got put on it as well....


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> We have a friggin xbox live friends list?! And Sunni's on it?!! I want to play with yooooou Sunni!


There's a whole gaming thread that has memebers that post their gamertags. I am not one of those people, but there are a few there.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I swear to God if someone throws up a picture of a line lol. I'm just asking for some xbox time people! You can share!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> There's a whole gaming thread that has memebers that post their gamertags. I am not one of those people, but there are a few there.


We have a gamer thread?!?! I gotta explore more...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> We have a gamer thread?!?! I gotta explore more...


We have an entire dedicated subforum! cn

https://www.rollitup.org/game-up/


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> A cool one my wife made. I call it "Baby in the Sky with Diamonds".
> 
> View attachment 2553452


Sadly a Steelers fan. Ruins it for me.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 4, 2013)

I cannot get enough of this baby! She is sooooo cute! I have to stop looking at her, though, or my body will immaculately conceive. (Very fertile lil thing I am).


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I cannot get enough of this baby! She is sooooo cute! I have to stop looking at her, though, or my body will immaculately conceive. (Very fertile lil thing I am).


I'd offer to help you out with that, but my baby free sex record sucks as well.
Or maybe the little woman just kept taking me seriously - IDK.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woah what, you guys are talking about being fertile over here. 

Count me in!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

I am not the handsomest or most virile male on this site, but I *must *wear dark glasses in public. On a warm spring day, my gaze has been known to induce spontaneous pregnancy. One especially nice (bad) day I removed them to rub my eyes and looked around the mall. There was this sound ... like a corn popper wrapped in a down sleeping bag. Now I have to drive 45 minutes extra each way, just for skivvies and Cinnabon. cn


----------



## kinetic (Mar 4, 2013)

I thought I couldnt have kids for the longest time. Glad I was wrong about that.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


>


you're such an angel. you know you gone and stole my heart <3

[video=youtube;H_O9qvil_QE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_O9qvil_QE[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

He loves the garden


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> He loves the garden


oh thanks asshole, you just 10 upped me hes way cuter than me


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh thanks asshole, you just 10 upped me hes way cuter than me


My bad sunni.....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


>


are you guys married? if so? wedding photos MEOW


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> are you guys married? if so? wedding photos MEOW


Nope not yet, were engaged though  Wedding is planned for April 20th, 2014 

Your invited


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Nope not yet, were engaged though  Wedding is planned for April 20th, 2014
> 
> Your invited


awe im excited


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> awe im excited


Better be, notice the date


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Better be, notice the date


Damn, it wont let me rep you again, this is soo rep worthy!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Damn, it wont let me rep you again, this is soo rep worthy!


Haha, I bet you guys would of noticed it if I would of said 4/20/14 lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Damn, it wont let me rep you again, this is soo rep worthy!


Did it for ya


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 4, 2013)

Sunni, you being on riu and xbox stuff is an oxymoron, or maybe it's a paradox, I don't get it, but if you're still there, is that a reefer plant on the edge of the pic?


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 4, 2013)

Sunny, you are a paradox with the xbox, reefer madness, and being on-line all the time and stuff, is that reefer? bottom right of pic?


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

highfirejones said:


> Sunni, you being on riu and xbox stuff is an oxymoron, or maybe it's a paradox, I don't get it, but if you're still there, is that a reefer plant on the edge of the pic?


maybeView attachment 2554191


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 4, 2013)

didnt think that first one went thru, how embarrassing


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

Where does one see pics of sunni's grow?


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Where does one see pics of sunni's grow?


sunni doesnt put that shit up on the internet, not yet anyways , wait a year or so


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> sunni doesnt put that shit up on the internet, not yet anyways , wait a year or so


Ah why not sunni. I know what I want for my wedding from you!

I want you to grow me a plant


----------



## highfirejones (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah i feel stupid sometimes for putting a journal(shitty one at that so far) on here but I have to remember there was an idealistic reason for doing it. But I better make sure I renew my card is all I'm sayin, It's saved my ass once already, tested by cops unfortunately but hey


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 5, 2013)

I need to sleep. Some surreal for ya.


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2554081View attachment 2554082View attachment 2554083View attachment 2554084View attachment 2554085


yes, yes, yes, yes and yes. ok, now i need a paper towel and a cigarette.


----------



## 420God (Mar 5, 2013)

I missed the bear's pic.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 5, 2013)

420God said:


> I missed the bear's pic.


Me too apparently.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 5, 2013)

what the bear put up pics!?


----------



## 420God (Mar 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> what the bear put up pics!?


Thought he did. Saw the edited post and assumed. Maybe not.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 5, 2013)

He may not have. I think he just elaborated on his baby popcorn making prowess. If memory serves me correct the closest he came was a pic of his wax that had a tiny non incriminating reflection of his big bear self in it.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> what the bear put up pics!?


I saw em, hes a pretty good lookin guy. Now i see why the ladies follow him around  i been bed riden with a blowen back for the last couple days so theres not much i missed lmao


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2013)

best legs i seen on rollitup.. period!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

That the nicest thing ive heard you say in a while lol maybe there is a warm heart somewhere in there, those are some hot legs ill give you that. Dunno who it is, looks like dank though. If it is she is lookin sexy as fek in that picture....survey says,... thats the top answer. Your going to the bonus round


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> That the nicest thing ive heard you say in a while lol maybe there is a warm heart somewhere in there, those are some hot legs ill give you that. Dunno who it is, looks like dank though. If it is she is lookin sexy as fek in that picture....survey says,... thats the top answer. Your going to the bonus round


even that broads skin is hot....


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> even that broads skin is hot....


I thought you was goin soft on me for a min lmao


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> I thought you was goin soft on me for a min lmao


[youtube]pKKNhlY8ucY[/youtube]


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2554970beforeworkkkkkkkkkkk peace


You are so hott!


----------



## slowbus (Mar 5, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> You are so hott!



you two kinda look alike in that post


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

I am suitably drunk enough to upload a pic from my wedding....I am a MacPherson, and those are my family colours (the Ancient Hunting colours). My wife has green eyes....just thought I'd throw that random comment in there (hence the dress)





And because ladies like pics of shoes.....


----------



## captaingreenthumb (Mar 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Glass is a weird name for a dude..


No dude, Glass is the dog.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2013)

captaingreenthumb said:


> No dude, Glass is the dog.


So they were blowing a dog?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2013)

DST said:


> I am suitably drunk enough to upload a pic from my wedding....I am a MacPherson, and those are my family colours (the Ancient Hunting colours). My wife has green eyes....just thought I'd throw that random comment in there (hence the dress)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it bro! I was so thinking about MacPherson when I saw that lol and to really put the cherry on top I was watching the family guy episode where peter finds out his dad is a MacPherson lol!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2013)

He loves radishes and black olives!


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

I love olives....you either love em or hate em!

Random black ball comment thing: this is totally not PC, but we just got an order from a South African distributer (we get rooi bos teabags and such like), but on the menu they have Black Balls (which were previously called Niger Balls  when my wife was at school).....just thought I'd throw that out there after Giggles pic.

And really aboug the MacPherson Family Guy, hehe, I'll need to check that out.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

DST said:


> I am suitably drunk enough to upload a pic from my wedding....I am a MacPherson, and those are my family colours (the Ancient Hunting colours). My wife has green eyes....just thought I'd throw that random comment in there (hence the dress)


A fellow Scotsman!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 5, 2013)

smok3h said:


> a fellow scotsman!



*Fight !!!!!!*


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2013)

DST said:


> I love olives....you either love em or hate em!
> 
> Random black ball comment thing: this is totally not PC, but we just got an order from a South African distributer (we get rooi bos teabags and such like), but on the menu they have Black Balls (which were previously called Niger Balls  when my wife was at school).....just thought I'd throw that out there after Giggles pic.
> 
> And really aboug the MacPherson Family Guy, hehe, I'll need to check that out.


[video]http://video.adultswim.com/family-guy/my-drunken-irish-dad.html[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Fight !!!!!!*


Yes please


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

DST said:


> I love olives....you either love em or hate em!
> 
> Random black ball comment thing: this is totally not PC, but we just got an order from a South African distributer (we get rooi bos teabags and such like), but on the menu they have Black Balls (which were previously called Niger Balls  when my wife was at school).....just thought I'd throw that out there after Giggles pic.
> 
> And really aboug the MacPherson Family Guy, hehe, I'll need to check that out.


When i was going to school in SA they used to be called that too lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2554970beforeworkkkkkkkkkkk peace


dear lord. im sad i was busy with work today!


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Yes please


*cracks-knuckles* It's a plan. Tradition dictates we have a drinking contest first though.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 5, 2013)

DST said:


> I am suitably drunk enough to upload a pic from my wedding....I am a MacPherson, and those are my family colours (the Ancient Hunting colours). My wife has green eyes....just thought I'd throw that random comment in there (hence the dress)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i NEEEEEEED those SHOOOOOOOZ. (you guys are pretty cute too, deesty.  )


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2013)

DST said:


> I am suitably drunk enough to upload a pic from my wedding....I am a MacPherson, and those are my family colours (the Ancient Hunting colours). My wife has green eyes....just thought I'd throw that random comment in there (hence the dress)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She looks better in a dress.

No offense.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

Did you live down there Ninja or just schooling? I love South Africa (especially Cape Town). We have an apartment in Cape Town, I can't wait to go back soon.


Ninjabowler said:


> When i was going to school in SA they used to be called that too lol





smok3h said:


> *cracks-knuckles* It's a plan. Tradition dictates we have a drinking contest first though.


Definitely, and after the fight we'll be even better pals and continue drinking....you gotta love the Celtic mentality!



mellokitty said:


> i NEEEEEEED those SHOOOOOOOZ. (you guys are pretty cute too, deesty.  )


Not sure if you can still buy them, Paul Smith.

Forgot to update you Kitty. My friends Mum has her Practitioner Recommendation appointment on the 12th of March. She is going to check out those place you recommended. Thanks again!



st0wandgrow said:


> She looks better in a dress.
> 
> No offense.


None taken, plus she is wearing underwear


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 6, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> She looks better in a dress.
> 
> No offense.


Please excuse the stereotypical gay "moment" but those shoes are fierce. 

O.k., it's out of my system now. ::ehem:: How about those Bears, huh? I just love soccer.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

Bears and soccer you say.....(I am sure you meant football, )


----------



## mike.hotel (Mar 6, 2013)

Headed to the sandbox for a few weeks. Be good ladies and gents.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 6, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Please excuse the stereotypical gay "moment" but those shoes are fierce.
> 
> O.k., it's out of my system now. ::ehem:: How about those Bears, huh? I just love soccer.


You are king of the internet.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 6, 2013)

DST said:


> Bears and soccer you say.....(I am sure you meant football, )


No, I like big burly men and the game of European Football. How was that not clear?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 6, 2013)

smok3h said:


> You are king of the internet.


Only it's fool.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 6, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Only it's fool.


This will suffice.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh I got ya, it was the soccer thing that threw me......


Carne Seca said:


> No, I like big burly men and the game of European Football. How was that not clear?


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 6, 2013)

no makeup, no hair product, just me and some stoned eyes.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 6, 2013)

DST said:


> Oh I got ya, it was the soccer thing that threw me......


It was done a purpose. I have a quirky sense of humor. It's a personal flaw. I'm working on it.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> It was done a purpose. I have a quirky sense of humor.


I got that too


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 6, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> No, I like big burly men and the game of European Football. How was that not clear?


I'm a little confused, do you mean rugby? A little like American football but without the pads, The reason I ask is because of the big burly men comment.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2013)

mike.hotel said:


> Headed to the sandbox for a few weeks. Be good ladies and gents.


Keep it on a swivel friend.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 6, 2013)

DST said:


> Forgot to update you Kitty. My friends Mum has her Practitioner Recommendation appointment on the 12th of March. She is going to check out those place you recommended. Thanks again!


that's great news! (except for the 8-12 weeks she'll probably end up waiting for Health Canada to send her license out).... i would suggest in the meantime getting a copy of her doctor's rec and taking _that_ to check out the disps and tell them that her license is pending (they probably still won't sell her anything until it shows up but a copy of a rec would make them that much more willing to talk to her about her options). i would love to be of more hands-on help, but i don't live right in vancouver anymore. 

let me know if there's anything else i can do! 

and the shoes are hypothetical, after years of wearing flats so i can chase my kid, my highheeling skills need *help*.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 6, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2555883no makeup, no hair product, just me and some stoned eyes.


What a pretty lady you are


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 6, 2013)

W Dragon said:


> I'm a little confused, do you mean rugby? A little like American football but without the pads, The reason I ask is because of the big burly men comment.


Don't you think it's a little strange that you're pointing out the quality of male burliness to another man?


----------



## botanist95 (Mar 6, 2013)

Me!!!


----------



## thegersman (Mar 6, 2013)

Not me..................View attachment 2557187


----------



## slowbus (Mar 6, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Don't you think it's a little strange that you're pointing out the quality of male burliness to another man?



Nothing is strange around here


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 6, 2013)

thegersman said:


> Not me..................View attachment 2557187


Oh....wow.... Well! Everybody needs somebody!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 6, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Nothing is strange around here


(Cheshire cat voice) We're all a little strange around here...


----------



## botanist95 (Mar 6, 2013)

right right get in where ya fit in!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> (Cheshire cat voice) We're all a little strange around here...


Amen to that!!, cant plus rep you again darn it


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll pass that on to her. Hopefully I can help her in the interim until the license is complete.

And lol at the heels thing......


mellokitty said:


> that's great news! (except for the 8-12 weeks she'll probably end up waiting for Health Canada to send her license out).... i would suggest in the meantime getting a copy of her doctor's rec and taking _that_ to check out the disps and tell them that her license is pending (they probably still won't sell her anything until it shows up but a copy of a rec would make them that much more willing to talk to her about her options). i would love to be of more hands-on help, but i don't live right in vancouver anymore.
> 
> let me know if there's anything else i can do!
> 
> and the shoes are hypothetical, after years of wearing flats so i can chase my kid, my highheeling skills need *help*.


It's alright W Dragon is Welsh, and there Big Burly men all sing together to produce quite beuatiful songs....


Carne Seca said:


> Don't you think it's a little strange that you're pointing out the quality of male burliness to another man?





botanist95 said:


> Me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to know what the House Rules are?


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

There you go Carne.....
[youtube]2VI7Bw5BYmg[/youtube]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 7, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2555883no makeup, no hair product, just me and some stoned eyes.


love the eyes and brow line. My eyebrows are like clowns.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

Myself at Ultra in Miami, sporting the half beard of course


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Myself at Ultra in Miami, sporting the half beard of course


but of course no other way to have a beard than for it to be half


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

people love the half beard... its awesome, especially after talking to someone for a while and all of a sudden they are like wait, what the fuck... do you have half a beard?? and then the follow up WHY do you have a half beard... i typically respond with, either why dont you'? or because it only took half the time.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

Ssshhhhh ... I'm NOT supposed to do this. I added a mask, I must maintain some anonymity. The boss lady said she'd beat my ass. I don't think she can.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

youre in mass too ehyyy


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

Not currently. LoL.


----------



## see4 (Mar 7, 2013)

So am I. Massholes unite!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> people love the half beard... its awesome, especially after talking to someone for a while and all of a sudden they are like wait, what the fuck... do you have half a beard?? and then the follow up WHY do you have a half beard... i typically respond with, either why dont you'? or because it only took half the time.


Chalk me up to a lover of the half beard, thats golden bro. Lmao


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 7, 2013)

Me on the terrace after Sonar!! 
Every top night out ends in the walk of shame in front of the neighbors!! Don't leave home without your sunglasses !!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I'm shaving off the beard today. Maybe I'll come back with a before and after picture later tonight.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 7, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Me on the terrace after Sonar!!
> Every top night out ends in the walk of shame in front of the neighbors!! Don't leave home without your sunglasses !!!



I like the pose. Roses are red, violets are blue,if you weren't half way around the world, I'd stick my penis in you. 



kinetic said:


> I think I'm shaving off the beard today. Maybe I'll come back with a before and after picture later tonight.


Do it. Before and after pics are cool.


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

hhaahhaha @neo


----------



## thump easy (Mar 7, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Me on the terrace after Sonar!!
> Every top night out ends in the walk of shame in front of the neighbors!! Don't leave home without your sunglasses !!!


do you grow weed outside two??


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Me on the terrace after Sonar!!
> Every top night out ends in the walk of shame in front of the neighbors!! Don't leave home without your sunglasses !!!


u tied ole girl for best legs in rollitup.... very lovely...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think I'm shaving off the beard today. Maybe I'll come back with a before and after picture later tonight.


while ur shaving ur beard tell yo wife to shave her mustache


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think I'm shaving off the beard today. Maybe I'll come back with a before and after picture later tonight.


dude you gotta do a half beard, its a great way to stay in shape


----------



## thump easy (Mar 7, 2013)

I want to see a close up on the feet!!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> while ur shaving ur beard tell yo wife to shave her mustache


I don't like the stubble on my women as much as you so I'll have her wax that shit off!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't like the stubble on my women as much as you so I'll have her wax that shit off!


da odd couple...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 7, 2013)

thump easy said:


> do you grow weed outside two??


 yes I grew a kilo for fun last year. 



theexpress said:


> u tied ole girl for best legs in rollitup.... very lovely...


Nah, but probably the longest! 



thump easy said:


> I want to see a close up on the feet!!!


Hhhhmm, maybe just maybe......


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think I'm shaving off the beard today. Maybe I'll come back with a before and after picture later tonight.


My folks are coming down next month.. wifey has been asking me to trim this crap up too.. I think I will let it grow till they leave.


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> dude you gotta do a half beard, its a great way to stay in shape


only if the other side can grow Skittles


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2013)

skittles... damn something up with the board today?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> yes I grew a kilo for fun last year.
> 
> Nah, but probably the longest!
> 
> Hhhhmm, maybe just maybe......


yeah the fact that they go forever is why they soo nice... also you as well have veryy nice skin and skin tone... ur not all freckly n shit... i hate that shit..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah the fact that they go forever is why they soo nice... also you as well have veryy nice skin and skin tone... ur not all freckly n shit... i hate that shit..


Freckles are cool!! I only have a few on my face, the rest of me goes dark. Can't wait for Summer!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 7, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Freckles are cool!! I only have a few on my face, the rest of me goes dark. Can't wait for Summer!!!!


i have a.d.d. too many freckles bother me... makes me wanna play connect the dots... :]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i have a.d.d. too many freckles bother me... makes me wanna play connect the dots... :]


Haha! I always wanted to do that to a Dalmatian when I was young. No wonder 
my parents got a black cat!!


----------



## see4 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

Me as batman


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i have a.d.d. too many freckles bother me... makes me wanna play connect the dots... :]


I have freckles do you want a picture of my feet?


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 7, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Don't you think it's a little strange that you're pointing out the quality of male burliness to another man?


I'm really confused now, did I miss something mate?


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2013)

Feeeeeet


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

I like the whole putting masks on pictures thing. This is fun. Boss lady asked what I was wearing when I was working out at work, I took a pic.

Who was it that asked if anyone looked like long haired musicians?


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

DST said:


> Feeeeeet


I hate to be the bearer of bad tidings, but it looks like they used a female leg, and they put 'em back on backwards.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 7, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I like the whole putting masks on pictures thing. This is fun. Boss lady asked what I was wearing when I was working out at work, I took a pic.View attachment 2557984
> 
> Who was it that asked if anyone looked like long haired musicians?


ahh, sendin some sexy pics to the wife while your at work huh? Looks like somebodys tryin to get some jiggy jig when they get home  good call bro


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I have freckles do you want a picture of my feet?


Only if u have freckles on ur feet!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

gioua said:


>


That's more a trunk of the car awakening look of shock than a yummy bowl of skittles smile. Just sayin'


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 7, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> That's more a trunk of the car awakening look of shock than a yummy bowl of skittles smile. Just sayin'


Im not takein skittles from you....ever


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im not takein skittles from you....ever


Probably a good choice ... I don't like skittles, so, no telling WHAT they'd be.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Only if u have freckles on ur feet!!


Never thought I would be as proud of my freckle locations as I currently am


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

Let's smoke!!!! I just ordered a yoda oil rig. Really excite! Meant to post the is another thread. Woops. http://shivadas.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=91&products_id=720


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 7, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Probably a good choice ... I don't like skittles, so, no telling WHAT they'd be.


Well how about now.....???


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 7, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> Let's smoke!!!! I just ordered a yoda oil rig. Really excite!


Pics or it didnt happen... Edit - it looks sweeet


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

I will def post pics once I get it.


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;na5LXHSAQ9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na5LXHSAQ9g&amp;noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## see4 (Mar 7, 2013)

Skittles. Fuck yea!


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

i have hot friends.this is my girl erin. she sends me percocet from houston. we're in love.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 7, 2013)

see4 said:


> Skittles. Fuck yea!


Who started this? I think it was you. Was it you? Everythings skittles even that purple shirt ^^^ baaahahahaa
[youtube]oxcaMCgdkZ8[/youtube]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't possibly be the only one who doesn't like Skittles can I?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 7, 2013)

Yur weird if you dont like em. Say you like em. Do it.


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I can't possibly be the only one who doesn't like Skittles can I?


yes you are the only one. weirdo.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I should have never started this skittles kick with that damn vid.

Oh well, nobody said you actually had to eat the skittles - maybe just lick em a bit. 

View attachment 2558217


----------



## kinetic (Mar 7, 2013)

Ninja, Im sure most peoole here have picked up already Im a little odd and "different".


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I can't possibly be the only one who doesn't like Skittles can I?



No, there are other intelligent people out there, that don't like the taste of sugary anus that is skittles.

Ok... That was harsh, I'm guessing sugary anus isn't that bad.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2013)

stay high
SH420


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> i was told i taste like the yellow skittles. says the chick in that picture.


...
Prove it?


----------



## LadyZandra (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok-- 1st time for everything I guess.....


----------



## kinetic (Mar 7, 2013)

Lady on behalf of heterosexual men I say thank you, thank you for the cleavage shot.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 7, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> ...
> Prove it?


You need to eat more skittles. Then youd know the taste of the rainbow, focus on the yellow one, thats the ticket


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 7, 2013)

LadyZandra said:


> Ok-- 1st time for everything I guess..... View attachment 2558225


plus rep for the hottie


----------



## kinetic (Mar 7, 2013)

I thought tasting the rainbow meant swallowing a gay mans load?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe in your Wickipedia, my definition has a cute girl involved.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 7, 2013)

If it makes you happy then do it


----------



## kinetic (Mar 7, 2013)

Kinetic doesn't like Skittles, he won't taste the rainbow.


----------



## gioua (Mar 7, 2013)

LadyZandra said:


> Ok-- 1st time for everything I guess..... View attachment 2558225



FWIW.. I think folks usually cover their eyes to remain anon.. not their noses.. welcome to RIU enjoy the skittles


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

my cousins and me in hawaii.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 7, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> i was told i taste like the yellow skittles.


Sorry Dank dear, i couldnt resist lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok, I used to think grace slick was like..super fucking cute, but I think dankdalia beats her... just saying


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

awwwwwwwww shtop it


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2558289 my cousins and me in hawaii.


I always said if you can't keep it in your pants keep it in the family... this is why
too much???
SH420


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

hotness runs in the family. ::shrugs::


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> hotness runs in the family. ::shrugs::


It does in my family too... it just didn't realize I was part of the family
SH420


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

are you one of my cousins too?!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> are you one of my cousins too?!


I could be if it makes my chances any better... 

SH420


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 7, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> are you one of my cousins too?!


I have always been in your family!!!!!


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

well duh. we go way back. when riu was the shit!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 7, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> well duh. we go way back. when riu was the shit!


Amen. I have always loved your photos. You totally have a gift.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 7, 2013)

View attachment 2558687Me and my girlies


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 7, 2013)

View attachment 2558693Me in Cougar mode...rrrraaaaawwwoooooo....


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

You make cougar attacks sound delightful.


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow the women on this site are beautiful!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Wow the women on this site are beautiful!


HEY.... thats right jack.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 7, 2013)

LadyZandra said:


> Ok-- 1st time for everything I guess..... View attachment 2558225


Censoring: you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 7, 2013)

it was halloween


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

you look like you are going to rob a bank, or maybe be the lead singer in a death metal band or something.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe he's a juggalo!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

Is that an ICP ref?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes it sure is haha. Just saying with his face painted and all...


----------



## Figong (Mar 7, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2558693Me in Cougar mode...rrrraaaaawwwoooooo....


Veddy nice


----------



## Figong (Mar 7, 2013)

Juggalos of the world unite!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

been a while since I rocked any ICP. Yes he would fit the bill.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha lets ask him when he comes back.


----------



## Figong (Mar 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> been a while since I rocked any ICP. Yes he would fit the bill.


Haven't played any since near Christmas.. of which I played 'Red Christmas' and 'Santa's A Fat Bitch'


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok lets change the subject.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> you look like you are going to rob a bank, or maybe be the lead singer in a death metal band or something.


I was driving my kids around getting candy LOL


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Maybe he's a juggalo!


no def not! I hate ICP bunch of fuggin fagggzzzz


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> no def not!


Haha ok, just had to make sure.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha ok, just had to make sure.


We don't take too kindly to them types around here.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> We don't take too kindly to them types around here.


No I wouldn't either I am just a little weary of posting a pic as revealing as giggles.​*



*


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Reveal this peezo


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> We don't take too kindly to them types around here.


Haha, well I have a feeling there are quite a few of those here


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 7, 2013)

Your in Michigan about to smoke a fatty? Or no you look like you could be from Connecticut.  Thats cool I always saw your avatar with your mask on before this is a cool ass thread.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha, well I have a feeling there are quite a few of those here


Yeah I saw a pic on here with punk rockers with spiked hair looking gay as hell


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Reveal this peezo


I'd tap that.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'd tap that.


Do I need to pull out the spidey suit


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Do I need to pull out the spidey suit


uh yesssssssssssssss


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Do I need to pull out the spidey suit


uhh.. No. That's ok. Nothing to see here. Move along, citizens.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> Your in Michigan about to smoke a fatty? Or now you look like you could be from Connecticut.  Thats cool I always saw your avatar with your mask on before this is a cool ass thread.


Ya this thread can be cool at times, but sometimes people like to fuck it up. 

Don't let them lie to you, they love talking about me when I'm gone


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya this thread can be cool at times, but sometimes people like to fuck it up.
> 
> Don't let them lie to you, they love talking about me when I'm gone


like that time i found out where you were from....so me and doc both know where you live but we wont tell


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh yesssssssssssssss


Haha you say yes, carne says NO 



Carne Seca said:


> uhh.. No. That's ok. Nothing to see here. Move along, citizens.


I don't wanna move along. Don't tempt me carne!


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya this thread can be cool at times, but sometimes people like to fuck it up.
> 
> Don't let them lie to you, they love talking about me when I'm gone


Hmmm... I need to go back and read this whole thread. I read some but became distracted...


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 7, 2013)

Sunni ur a trip


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> like that time i found out where you were from....so me and doc both know where you live but we wont tell


Hahah shhh! You guys are the lucky ones.


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hahah shhh! You guys are the lucky ones.


haha yeah i wouldnt disclose that shit anyways not cool


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hahah shhh! You guys are the lucky ones.


Tell me please through PM. just tell me are you southern?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 7, 2013)

I want to see the spidey suit...two against one!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha you say yes, carne says NO
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna move along. Don't tempt me carne!


My fingers say no but my eyes say yes.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha, well I have a feeling there are quite a few of those here



"Fucking Magnets! How do they work?!" is what I bust out whenever a juggalo surfaces. They run along pretty quickly.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha yeah i wouldnt disclose that shit anyways not cool


yeah not cool I guess oh well


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha yeah i wouldnt disclose that shit anyways not cool


Haha exactly then you wouldn't be able to come to the wedding 



Peezo lo gro said:


> Tell me please through PM. just tell me are you southern?


I'm from a place called giggle farms 



hereshegrows said:


> I want to see the spide suit...two against one!


Haha you guys are tempting me.



Carne Seca said:


> My fingers say no but my eyes say yes.


I think more then your eyes say yes 



Peezo lo gro said:


> yeah not cool I guess oh well


It's cool bro, like I said I'm from giggle farms


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles your a pro multi quoter and I am taterized right now


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha exactly then you wouldn't be able to come to the wedding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Crap, what a yabber mouth you are! I'd get a headache if I tried type all that.


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

its all about the multiquote gigg's knows how much i FUCKING HATE double posting


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 7, 2013)

I am from a small place with a nice plant


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> its all about the multiquote gigg's knows how much i FUCKING HATE double posting


still trying to figure that one out I admit.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> its all about the multiquote gigg's knows how much i FUCKING HATE double posting


Oh shit... Excuse me for a moment. I have something to... fix.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> its all about the multiquote gigg's knows how much i FUCKING HATE double posting


He does like keeping the ladies happy doesn't he


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 7, 2013)

I would put giggles to shame if I showed my whole self in a pic. You would want me to put on the spidey suit then.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 7, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> I would put giggles to shame if I showed my whole self in a pic. You would want me to put on the spidey suit then.



Pics or it ain't real my friend...


----------



## sunni (Mar 7, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> I would put giggles to shame if I showed my whole self in a pic. You would want me to put on the spidey suit then.


the only man i would consider wanting ina spidey suit is doc. lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> giggles your a pro multi quoter and I am taterized right now


That's not the only thing I'm a pro at haha 



hereshegrows said:


> Holy Crap, what a yabber mouth you are! I'd get a headache if I tried type all that.


A head ache eh? Nah just stay stoned and your good 



sunni said:


> its all about the multiquote gigg's knows how much i FUCKING HATE double posting


I always multi quote that shit. It's so much easier lol



Peezo lo gro said:


> I am from a small place with a nice plant


Oh ya how nice of plant you have? 



joe macclennan said:


> still trying to figure that one out I admit.


It's simple and so fun 



Carne Seca said:


> Oh shit... Excuse me for a moment. I have something to... fix.


Don't fix it, then it says you edited and that's just cheating!



hereshegrows said:


> He does like keeping the ladies happy doesn't he


I'm all about keeping the peace and happiness.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I'd stop what I was doing and check that out myself!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> the only man i would consider wanting ina spidey suit is doc. lol


Ah thought you just said yes to me  Sad days haha


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> the only man i would consider wanting ina spidey suit is doc. lol


well, sheeeiit.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 7, 2013)

...Well, I wouldn't mind a peek around at some other stuff


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well, sheeeiit.


Don't let her lie to you like that, give her a few drinks and she will be calling you doc 

Haha...


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ...Well, I wouldn't mind a peek around at some other stuff


haha, won't catch me in a gd spidey suit.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 7, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> haha, won't catch me in a gd spidey suit.


Okay...you don't have to wear anything then


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

What should I wear?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Okay...you don't have to wear anything then


whew, is it getting hot in here? *fans himself*


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What should I wear?


A smile would be real nice...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> A smile would be real nice...


Is there a time that I'm not wearing a smile? 

Does my name giggles mean cranky ass?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Family time!!!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Is there a time that I'm not wearing a smile?
> 
> Does my name giggles mean cranky ass?


Right now it's means smart ass to me...but I think you know what I meant Mr. Coy


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

looks like you have a great fam. giggs.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Right now it's means smart ass to me...but I think you know what I meant Mr. Coy


If your just now realizing I'm a smart ass I must not be doing something right 



joe macclennan said:


> looks like you have a great fam. giggs.


Thanks bro they are pretty bad ass, most of the time haha.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Don't let her lie to you like that, give her a few drinks and she will be calling you doc
> 
> Haha...


shut the fuck up


there is only one doc. I <3 sunni


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> shut the fuck up
> 
> 
> there is only one doc. I <3 sunni


Haha I know this. Don't get all butt hurt doc. 

You know me, mr smart ass here


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Family time!!!


You have a beautiful family and a beautiful home too. Did you do all the painting? I love the rich colour.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You have a beautiful family and a beautiful home too. Did you do all the painting? I love the rich colour.


Yes sure did, well with the help of my girl and mom haha 

Oh and thanks!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I know this. Don't get all butt hurt doc.
> 
> You know me, mr smart ass here


not butt hurt. just putting it out there, smart ass. lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes sure did, well with the help of my girl and mom haha
> 
> Oh and thanks!


Nice work my friend, I love men that are handy. Since my husband moved out last year, I've done so many things myself that he would never get around too...including my little indoor garden that's my pride and joy, yay for me!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not butt hurt. just putting it out there, smart ass. lol


Haha as was I  

Is it bad that I'm a smart ass? Maybe I need to lay off lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Nice work my friend, I love men that are handy. Since my husband moved out last year, I've done so many things myself that he would never get around too...including my little indoor garden that's my pride and joy, yay for me!


I'm a very handy man. I know a little bit of everything, but I know a lot about gardening


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Don't let her lie to you like that, give her a few drinks and she will be calling you doc
> 
> Haha...


Besides giggs. her being drunk and calling me doc. isn't exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha I never said drunk, I said a few drinks 

If she's drunk after a few then well ya


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 7, 2013)

Good morning guys!! Where's Kinetic gone? I wanna see his new look! 



giggles26 said:


> I'm a very handy man. I know a little bit of everything, but I know a lot about gardening


I think it's important for women to know a bit of DIY, however every women prefers a man to do it really. I went out and got myself a real life builder!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok so I know this isn't pic of me, but this is how we roll


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 7, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Good morning guys!! Where's Kinetic gone? I wanna see his new look!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's important for women to know a bit of DIY, however every women prefers a man to do it really. I went out and got myself a real life builder!!!


Mine was a builder... to bad he was throwing his wood around while I was at workbut that's maybe for a different thread...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Mine was a builder... to bad he was throwing his wood around while I was at workbut that's maybe for a different thread...


Well aint that shitty, hope he got crabs or some incurable disease lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well aint that shitty, hope he got crabs or some incurable disease lol


lol, I don't think so but it didn't last too long between them. It's all good, I'm totally happy and now I get to be a Cougar! Look out boy~


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Mine was a builder... to bad he was throwing his wood around while I was at workbut that's maybe for a different thread...


He must've been crazy to cheat on you. Men huh?


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 8, 2013)

fucking men.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey now I'm a man and I'm cool right guys?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> fucking men.


Women fuck around too.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 8, 2013)

you know ladies...he just started to think the grass was greener on the other side...but once he got there, he saw it has to be mowed too. It sucks for him right now way more than it does for me. I'm not at all jaded, he just ruined it for himself is all. I'm happy and getting stuff done I've wanted to do for years.


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 8, 2013)

fucking women.


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

well good riddance than i always say. i hope i find someone completely faithful its one thing to think someone is a good looking human being but shit you dont step over that line for nothing


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> you know ladies...he just started to think the grass was greener on the other side...but once he got there, he saw it has to be mowed too. It sucks for him right now way more than it does for me. I'm not at all jaded, he just ruined it for himself is all. I'm happy and getting stuff done I've wanted to do for years.


Typical! They're always sorry after- but- its too late!!! I hope the decoy doll didn't know you and acted out of jealousy.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> well good riddance than i always say. i hope i find someone completely faithful its one thing to think someone is a good looking human being but shit you dont step over that line for nothing


So, if you are faithful and they are not then what? Automatic divorce? What if one of the parties has nowhere to go? Children involved. Life can be quite complicated it seems.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)

Here lets lighten this thread up.


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 8, 2013)

I found minesss. they are out there, they exist. They're just hard to see.

i'm so in love it's stupid.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> So, if you are faithful and they are not then what? Automatic divorce? What if one of the parties has nowhere to go? Children involved. Life can be quite complicated it seems.


I think it's called - Make your bed and lie in it. 


Anyway let's change the subject!


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> So, if you are faithful and they are not then what? Automatic divorce? What if one of the parties has nowhere to go? Children involved. Life can be quite complicated it seems.


sure life is complicated but your happiness matters, people get so caught up in the whole "life is complicated, i will be broke, i have no where to go"
truth is youre just comfortable and you dont have the balls to get the fuck out. 
Just do it. A friend or relative will almost always allow you to stay with them till you get back on your feet, your children will understand when its the proper time, I would 150% rather my parents happy and apart than together with massive tension and fighting, everyone says "stay together for the kids" no.its stay together because youre comfortable and afraid Children are resilient and they wouldnt want parents fighting and arguing and negative emotions and feelings around them 24/7


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 8, 2013)

I just have this to add, then off the subject. She gained about thirty pound in the six months they were together and she hasn't lost one ounce of it...karma


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I just have this to add, then off the subject. She gained about thirty pound in the six months they were together and she hasn't lost one ounce of it...karma


hehe damn women getting comfortable with themselves, psh when i have a guy its constant working out i wanna look hawttttt hahahaha


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll wear your grand-dad's clothes. I'll look incredible... (I'll also eat his reeces pieces movie candy out of the box if he leaves it there with his hat and glasses.)


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Women fuck around too.


ahhh they are the worst.... never trust anything that bleeds for a week and lives...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2558905I'll wear your grand-dad's clothes. I'll look incredible... (I'll also eat his reeces pieces movie candy out of the box if he leaves it there with his hat and glasses.)


i may have asked you this before but never got an answer.... how much acid have u dropped in ur life?


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;X-YCdcnf_P8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-YCdcnf_P8[/video]
watch this if you haven't LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

wtf kinda question is that!?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ahhh they are the worst.... never trust anything that bleeds for a week and lives...


 not that old chestnut!!



giggles26 said:


>


 speak to Mensabarbie!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

It's OK. I have not ever dropped acid Express lol. I've never done any "drugs" besides marijuana and pharmaceuticals as prescribed.


----------



## botanist95 (Mar 8, 2013)

No shit heres a pic of a cute girl in some cool clothes and u automatically think........ how much acid have u dropped!! hmmm


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok so this thread is completely off track so I'm going to photo bomb it 































Enjoy


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's OK. I have not ever dropped acid Express lol. I've never done any "drugs" besides marijuana and pharmaceuticals as prescribed.


i just had to ask... idk why but you strike me has a person that has eatin hella hallcinagens in there life... guess i was wrong.... eat alotta lead chips has a baby? lololol in case u havent found out yet... IM JUST FUCKING WITH YA!!! hahahaha


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

botanist95 said:


> No shit heres a pic of a cute girl in some cool clothes and u automatically think........ how much acid have u dropped!! hmmm


It's ok, it's ok, it's ok. Group hug!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i just had to ask... idk why but you strike me has a person that has eatin hella hallcinagens in there life... guess i was wrong.... eat alotta lead chips has a baby? lololol in case u havent found out yet... IM JUST FUCKING WITH YA!!! hahahaha


I have a very active imagination. (Probably because it WASN'T ruined with acid and lead lol)


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> sure life is complicated but your happiness matters, people get so caught up in the whole "life is complicated, i will be broke, i have no where to go"
> truth is youre just comfortable and you dont have the balls to get the fuck out.
> Just do it. A friend or relative will almost always allow you to stay with them till you get back on your feet, your children will understand when its the proper time, I would 150% rather my parents happy and apart than together with massive tension and fighting, everyone says "stay together for the kids" no.its stay together because youre comfortable and afraid Children are resilient and they wouldnt want parents fighting and arguing and negative emotions and feelings around them 24/7


It's ok if you don't get it. I still wub ya sunni. 

You really cannot understand until you walk in someone else shoes.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i just had to ask... idk why but you strike me has a person that has eatin hella hallcinagens in there life... guess i was wrong.... eat alotta lead chips has a baby? lololol in case u havent found out yet... IM JUST FUCKING WITH YA!!! hahahaha


what you doing up at this hour? you must be running low by now, lol. get ready for the crash homie,


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have a very active imagination. (Probably because it WASN'T ruined with acid and lead lol)




i used to have a very keen sense of smell but not so much no more {probably from all the yay ive snorted} lol :]


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok so this thread is completely off track so I'm going to photo bomb it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

All the yay? Lol. I don't think I've ever heard anyone call it yay before...


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what you doing up at this hour? you must be running low by now, lol. get ready for the crash homie,


loooooooooool i think i may have smoked myself 3/4ths of the way retarded tonight....


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> It's ok if you don't get it. I still wub ya sunni.
> 
> You really cannot understand until you walk in someone else shoes.


Pretty sure I've gone through a 5,year relationship when someone cheated...livee together ect


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Giggles, why doesn't your wife join RIU? She smokes, doesn't she?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> All the yay? Lol. I don't think I've ever heard anyone call it yay before...


damn girl, you been under a rock all this time? lol


it's called the yayo


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Giggles, why doesn't your wife join RIU? She smokes, doesn't she?


She does more then smokes lol, she grows to 

But honestly I don't know why she doesn't lol. I've told her she could.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 8, 2013)

I've bought these new shoes since I've been single...I worn them out a few weeks ago and one of my toes was numb for two days after, but it was totally wort it. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> loooooooooool i think i may have smoked myself 3/4ths of the way retarded tonight....


send some of that shit my way! lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> Pretty sure I've gone through a 5,year relationship when someone cheated...livee together ect


"Beware someone who knows and has seen it all."


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ayo for that yayo!

[youtube]xrp67b3axl8[/youtube]


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> send some of that shit my way! lol


Dear god save it till I get there!!!jk


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn girl, you been under a rock all this time? lol
> 
> 
> it's called the yayo


Ah. I had no idea...I've been under different rocks than you I guess...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 8, 2013)

I've retired from growing... regardless, these pic's were taken 3 years ago, wtf ever... wasn't even my grow room... heh, hehe, hehehehehe!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2558907I've bought these new shoes since I've been single...I worn them out a few weeks ago and one of my toes was numb for two days after, but it was totally wort it. lol


Those are quite possibly the sexiest heels I have ever seen.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> send some of that shit my way! lol


what some rocks???????? lol


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> Dear god save it till I get there!!!jk


i mean the first ones free....... looooooooooooooooool


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I've retired from growing... regardless, these pic's were taken 3 years ago, wtf ever... wasn't even my grow room... heh, hehe, hehehehehe!!!
> 
> View attachment 2558910View attachment 2558912View attachment 2558909View attachment 2558913View attachment 2558911



Hahaha, nice


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i mean the first ones free....... looooooooooooooooool


I was jking I don't partake in that shit no more


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2558907I've bought these new shoes since I've been single...I worn them out a few weeks ago and one of my toes was numb for two days after, but it was totally wort it. lol


untill this day/... untill this day.... i never got an erection from just looking at a pair of feet.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> I was jking I don't partake in that shit no more


Amen!!! You and me both. 

Besides there will be none of that shit at the wedding, only shrooms and cannabis


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> what some rocks???????? lol


i told you i dont smoke rocks!! 



stop staying motionless, do something!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

so u just get half naked and take weird ass pix of urself in others grow rooms when there not around?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> untill this day/... untill this day.... i never got an erection from just looking at a pair of feet.


I bet you don't know what to do with it now huh lol. go stick it in the dirt. hahaha


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> so u just get half naked and take weird ass pix of urself in others grow rooms when there not around?


...the heh, heheh, hehehehehe wasn't enough of a giveaway? /shrug


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I've retired from growing... regardless, these pic's were taken 3 years ago, wtf ever... wasn't even my grow room... heh, hehe, hehehehehe!!!
> 
> View attachment 2558910View attachment 2558912View attachment 2558909View attachment 2558913View attachment 2558917View attachment 2558911


LOOK AT THOSE TEETH....i have to go touch myself now!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I bet you don't know what to do with it now huh lol. go stick it in the dirt. hahaha


looooooooooooooooooool....... ive stuck it in worse {cough!!!!! ur sister} excuse me bro got a lil cold


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Idk why in the hell you people wanna be "in love" so bad anyway. I got an Asian here I been trying to get rid of for 6 months. I've known him for 7 lol. Needy lil bastards, men are!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2558907I've bought these new shoes since I've been single...I worn them out a few weeks ago and one of my toes was numb for two days after, but it was totally wort it. lol


Wow! I can't wear really high heels without dwarfing my bf!

Wait til Thump Easy sees this!! (he has a foot fetish!)


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> ...the heh, heheh, hehehehehe wasn't enough of a giveaway? /shrug


if i catch u butt ass naked in my growroom ima shoot ya in da ass with a 12 guage loaded with rock salt... just sayin...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> LOOK AT THOSE TEETH....i have to go touch myself now!


Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> if i catch u butt ass naked in my growroom ima shoot ya in da ass with a 12 guage loaded with rock salt... just sayin...


Omfg... yes, it was my grow room, there, i spelled it out for you.

jesus, some people can't take a hint.


----------



## botanist95 (Mar 8, 2013)

and hmmmm


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow! I can't wear really high heels without dwarfing my bf!
> 
> Wait til Thump Easy sees this!! (he has a foot fetish!)


I can't wear really high heels. In fact, i'm just learning to walk in heels. I've never felt the inclination to wear shoes that hate women as much as heels seem to. Until recently anyway.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok one last pic before bed! Night guys!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow! I can't wear really high heels without dwarfing my bf!
> 
> Wait til Thump Easy sees this!! (he has a foot fetish!)


Thump has an _everything _fetish. He's the man of whom Freud was talking when he called sex the basis of human behavior. cn


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I bet you don't know what to do with it now huh lol. go stick it in the dirt. hahaha



hahahahahahahahaha ill front you some work if you do "da brick dance"" lmmfao.. 

[youtube]qtlElBLg354[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow! I can't wear really high heels without dwarfing my bf!
> 
> Wait til Thump Easy sees this!! (he has a foot fetish!)


lol poor guy nothing worse than being shorter than your gf


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I can't wear really high heels. In fact, i'm just learning to walk in heels. I've never felt the inclination to wear shoes that hate women as much as heels seem to. Until recently anyway.



OMG, I sooo love heals. You just wait, once you get started, you just won't be able to walk by a sexy pair of stilettos.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, heres a couple more... damn... lol



Watch, cops come knocking on my door in 3...2...1... fuck, i gotta work tomorrow morning this is bull shit!

Nah, that was a long time ago... it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

botanist95 said:


> View attachment 2558919and hmmmm


You totally look like a dude I would hang out with.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

this is whats going on in all d.e.a. drug eveidence seazier facilities all over america when the lights go out...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 8, 2013)

Heres a few pics... wasn't even a quarter of the harvest... lol. Questions on the totes with the plants medium submerged in water? Ask away. Plus rep for who can guess why i did this.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> this is whats going on in all d.e.a. drug eveidence seazier facilities all over america when the lights go out...


Well, it's a good thing i don't grow or smoke anymore then. /shrug

There is no way to prove that this was my grow room, nor my plants. I've got nothing to hide, come to my house right now and you'll find grey goose vodka and some grape juice...

Like i said... this is long in the past my friend. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Heres a few pics... wasn't even a quarter of the harvest... lol. Questions on the totes with the plants medium submerged in water? Ask away. Plus rep for who can guess why i did this.
> 
> View attachment 2558954View attachment 2558957View attachment 2558959View attachment 2558961View attachment 2558942View attachment 2558944View attachment 2558946View attachment 2558950View attachment 2558948View attachment 2558953


were you leaching the nutes or something?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Grey goose vodka? What about wine coolers? Do you have any of those?


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Well, it's a good thing i don't grow or smoke anymore then. /shrug
> 
> There is no way to prove that this was my grow room, nor my plants. I've got nothing to hide, come to my house right now and you'll find grey goose vodka and some grape juice...










dont waste my time... ima bizzy man... if we gonna go into bizzness togather you know what you gotta do right... 


[youtube]i8oVZiuk0r8[/youtube] lol had to do it again this the full version


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Grey goose vodka? What about wine coolers? Do you have any of those?


With those you are begging for a madd stomach ache! No way!


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

looks like a way to flush if you want to harvest without doing so (and feel that flushing is actually required..)

I have cut plants before and just put the stems in bottles of water to achieve similar things. If you are growing organic, flushing imho should be kept to toilets only.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Grey goose vodka? What about wine coolers? Do you have any of those?


lol im guessing the tote is were he was batheing himself...


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2558147 i have hot friends.this is my girl erin. she sends me percocet from houston. we're in love.


Let me see your lovers feet!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

thump easy said:


> Let me see your lovers feet!!





ya lets see them feet!! lol


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 8, 2013)

Nah Express, in my humble opinion, it's not worth the risk, especially when you have a lot to loose... i think ill just wait until they legalize it, or move to a state where it is. In the mean time, I'd rather just kick back and have a great time living off the money i've been saving up for years and years.



theexpress said:


> lol im guessing the tote is were he was batheing himself...


It seems to me like somebody is jelly... lol.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> View attachment 2558932View attachment 2558930View attachment 2558931View attachment 2558929View attachment 2558933


fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

thump easy said:


> Let me see your lovers feet!!



u got the game wrong pimp.... its supposed to be like this.....











not this........


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap


Ya we were all thinking it. Kudos to you and hereshegrows for saying it though lol.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> wow! I can't wear really high heels without dwarfing my bf!
> 
> Wait til thump easy sees this!! (he has a foot fetish!)


wow i just seen those freeken pumps ow my god!!!! I really am drowling my freeking god thier is a heaven for realz


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Nah Express, in my humble opinion, it's not worth the risk, especially when you have a lot to loose... i think ill just wait until they legalize it, or move to a state where it is. In the mean time, I'd rather just kick back and have a great time living off the money i've been saving up for years and years.
> 
> 
> It seems to me like somebody is jelly... lol.


naw im toast........ ED!!!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> i was told i taste like the yellow skittles.


LoL....you DO realize about 20 people ran out of the house and bought a bag of skittles JUST to eat the yellow ones JUST because you said this, right?


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2558907I've bought these new shoes since I've been single...I worn them out a few weeks ago and one of my toes was numb for two days after, but it was totally wort it. lol


ow my god please let this be a dream because ow my god i dont want to wake up for realz ow my god those are so sexie for realz my god this isnt realz..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

thump easy said:


> ow my god please let this be a dream because ow my god i dont want to wake up for realz ow my god those are so sexie for realz my god this isnt realz..


lol this dude said.... "there is a heaven!!!!! and it smells like feet"


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Heres a few pics... wasn't even a quarter of the harvest... lol. Questions on the totes with the plants medium submerged in water? Ask away. Plus rep for who can guess why i did this.
> 
> View attachment 2558954View attachment 2558957View attachment 2558959View attachment 2558961View attachment 2558942View attachment 2558944View attachment 2558946View attachment 2558950View attachment 2558948View attachment 2558953





theexpress said:


>


Fuckin' beautiful!

Total weight?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 8, 2013)

A bunch... from my pics that is. At least that's what the dude told me... lmfao!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fuckin' beautiful!
> 
> Total weight?


He doesn't know, Padawan. It's not his.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Fuckin' beautiful!
> 
> Total weight?


that was just under half of last years outdoor harvest... id rather not disscuss the weight.. but each one of those is a full unit... ill say that much

strains were bubba kush and lemon afghoey..


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> He doesn't know, Padawan. It's not his.


yeah ur right... like strife i take pics of myself in other peoples grow plots when there not home... unlike him i dont bathe in there totes and have enough decency to wear clothes...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol poor guy nothing worse than being shorter than your gf


 it's close but we're always horizontal!! 



Zaehet Strife said:


> Heres a few pics... wasn't even a quarter of the harvest... lol. Questions on the totes with the plants medium submerged in water? Ask away. Plus rep for who can guess why i did this.
> 
> View attachment 2558954View attachment 2558957View attachment 2558959View attachment 2558961View attachment 2558942View attachment 2558944View attachment 2558946View attachment 2558950View attachment 2558948View attachment 2558953


 wick feeding at the end? 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya lets see them feet!! lol


 PICTURE OF YOUR FEET THREAD ? 



theexpress said:


> that was just under half of last years outdoor harvest... id rather not disscuss the weight.. but each one of those is a full unit... ill say that much
> 
> strains were bubba kush and lemon afghoey..


I've got an afgooey seedling. Please tell me it's a nice strain. Selected a mum as a SOG queen!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

total weight was about 26 [email protected] padwan... took forever to trim...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Express, love, I wasn't meaning to imply you don't grow awesome plants  I was implying it's inappropriate to ask for a specific weight on product. On a public forum, that is.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> it's close but we're always horizontal!!
> 
> wick feeding at the end?
> 
> ...


the lemon afghooey yeilded real well and was hella stoney... rock hard buds.... i mean rock hard..... i liked the pre 98 bubba kush better...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah ur right... like strife i take pics of myself in other peoples grow plots when there not home... unlike him i dont bathe in there totes and have enough decency to wear clothes...


Like i said, looks like somebody is jelly! hehehehe! =P


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

Like asking a lady their age.....(edit in response to RB's post)


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

DST said:


> Like asking a lady their age.....


Exactly. It's just one of those things you don't ask.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Like i said, looks like somebody is jelly! hehehehe!



pre 98 bubba kush.. CLONE ONLY...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> the lemon afghooey yeilded real well and was hella stoney... rock hard buds.... i mean rock hard..... i liked the pre 98 bubba kush better...


the head shop gave me some seeds from a breeder. White Xmas, green sugar and afgooey platinum haze. All reg seeds. I've cracked all of them to just keep one. Looks a beauty. I'm busy with critical jack (herer), OG KUSH and Jamaican dream. Need to get the cheese on the go! 



RainbowBrite86 said:


> Exactly. It's just one of those things you don't ask.


Just like asking how much one earns!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> the head shop gave me some seeds from a breeder. White Xmas, green sugar and afgooey platinum haze. All reg seeds. I've cracked all of them to just keep one. Looks a beauty. I'm busy with critical jack (herer), OG KUSH and Jamaican dream. Need to get the cheese on the go!
> 
> 
> Just like asking how much one earns!!


right..... or what gang you in... lol come on mami do da money dance.....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

I just...I can't help but feel like saying "shut the fuck uuuuup maaaan!" in a whispery voice to you. You are just showing off just way too much and I don't want you to get caught


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I just...I can't help but feel like saying "shut the fuck uuuuup maaaan!" in a whispery voice to you. You are just showing off just way too much and I don't want you to get caught


its prolly a good thing i took off all the pics of the guns then huh? lol this is the part were i say shit like " prop 215 is in da motha fucking building" and thank god for that "tax return"


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 8, 2013)

[youtube]39YUXIKrOFk[/youtube]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I just...I can't help but feel like saying "shut the fuck uuuuup maaaan!" in a whispery voice to you. You are just showing off just way too much and I don't want you to get caught


This is why he needs to move to a MJ state!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> This is why he needs to move to a MJ state!


that was a legal socalgrow right there.. lol... wtf...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> it's close but we're always horizontal!!


 hahahaha I guess it's not a problem then


lahadaextranjera said:


> PICTURE OF YOUR FEET THREAD ?


Do it!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> that was just under half of last years outdoor harvest... id rather not disscuss the weight.. but each one of those is a full unit... ill say that much
> 
> strains were bubba kush and lemon afghoey..





theexpress said:


> total weight was about 26 [email protected] padwan... took forever to trim...


I like how he twisted your arm, lmao. you were just DYING to tell all of RIU the weight, I know you


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Exactly. It's just one of those things you don't ask.


Oh come on, it's 2013. Women I've spoken to say fuck that old shit, with age comes many things and shame should not be one of them. I see nothing unladylike to tell your age for that matter. I'm curious as to why you would be offended by someone asking your age? I mean it's just a number showing how long youve been around. I just don't get it. Do you feel less of a woman by saying you are say 30+ or what? I'm seriously curious here.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Express, love, I wasn't meaning to imply you don't grow awesome plants  I was implying it's inappropriate to ask for a specific weight on product. On a public forum, that is.


Lol I always just ignore when people ask me that. I'm like "enough to get high more than once." that or "TWO POUNDS!!!" but that's an inside joke about a chick that my friend works with who ate two pounds of peanut brittle to the face in one sitting.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

Peyote, was your research done on a broad range of women of differing ages? I still thinks it's a bit of a taboo thing for certain "age brackets".


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> that was a legal socalgrow right there.. lol... wtf...


Yeah right! I may have been born at night but it wasn't last night! 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha I guess it's not a problem then
> Do it!!


 I wouldn't dare !! Lool! I've got the Pet thread! That'll do!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Oh come on, it's 2013. Women I've spoken to say fuck that old shit, with age comes many things and shame should not be one of them. I see nothing unladylike to tell your age for that matter. I'm curious as to why you would be offended by someone asking your age? I mean it's just a number showing how long youve been around. I just don't get it. Do you feel less of a woman by saying you are say 30+ or what? I'm seriously curious here.


Personally I don't care. I'm just saying yes, he understands the concept that asking the weight is not appropriate.


----------



## gioua (Mar 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok lets change the subject.


dont think I have seen a pic yet where the family was not looking happy!


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 8, 2013)

gioua said:


> dont think I have seen a pic yet where the family was not looking happy!


No one would post a unhappy family pic though...


----------



## gioua (Mar 8, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> No one would post a unhappy family pic though...


My folks are coming down next month.. give me about 4 weeks I am sure I will have a few to post


----------



## neosapien (Mar 8, 2013)

Someone told me there's a girl out there with love in her eyes and flowers in her hair. 



Alright sorry I'll stop now with the gushy baby pics.


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> "Beware someone who knows and has seen it all."


she is saying she can relate, not that she knows it all. dang man, no need to be up her ass about it.


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2558907I've bought these new shoes since I've been single...I worn them out a few weeks ago and one of my toes was numb for two days after, but it was totally wort it. lol


Im not even a real leg man but THAT is fucking hot!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> she is saying she can relate, not that she knows it all. dang man, no need to be up her ass about it.


Shouldn't you be snappin' necks and cashin' checks, gettin' ready for the fucking Catalina Wine Mixer (POW)


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I can't wear really high heels. In fact, i'm just learning to walk in heels. I've never felt the inclination to wear shoes that hate women as much as heels seem to. Until recently anyway.


say what i wear heels ALL DAY EVERYDAY or moccasins or combat boots depends what mood im in


----------



## gioua (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> say what i wear heels ALL DAY EVERYDAY or moccasins or combat boots depends what mood im in


pics or it's a lie


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 8, 2013)

I would love to post a pic of myself but I grow and theres this little thingy in my part of the world called home invasions. I was in a popular local rock band and a lot of people know me. I wont even wear a pot leaf in public and Im legal


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Prayer Time. If there is a God, there will be a pic of Sunni in her army boots when I log back in


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> I would love to post a pic of myself but I grow and theres this little thingy in my part of the world called home invasions. I was in a popular local rock band and a lot of people know me. I wont even wear a pot leaf in public and Im legal


thump wants to see them feet, lol


popular local rock band huh. how about a little clue then


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just local popular. Had our indie video played on Much Music (Canada's MTV). Opened for groups like Steppenwolf, April Wine. I was lead singer/guitarist. We fuckin rocked


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 8, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I just...I can't help but feel like saying "shut the fuck uuuuup maaaan!" in a whispery voice to you. You are just showing off just way too much and I don't want you to get caught


And when you do show off put it somewhere like imgur not leading back to your personal imageshack account.


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Our local radio station loved us. We were #5 on the Top 5 at Five. The other bands were REM , Pearl Jam, Tom Petty and Foo Fighters so we were pretty proud of our little garage band. We could sell out our local clubs but in your town you would hear crickets chirping between songs lol.
Grew a ton of pot in the swamp behind the drummers house to finance our second cd. Ah the good ol days...


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 8, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> And when you do show off put it somewhere like imgur not leading back to your personal imageshack account.


derp...............


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Just local popular. Had our indie video played on Much Music (Canada's MTV). Opened for groups like Steppenwolf, April Wine. I was lead singer/guitarist. We fuckin rocked


i bet i know of your band then..... ohhh this is fun i wanna know


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

gioua said:


> dont think I have seen a pic yet where the family was not looking happy!


giggles forces them to smile or he water boards them


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> i bet i know of your band then..... ohhh this is fun i wanna know


Maybe your Mom knows Sunni. i might even be your daddy. lol. just joking. this was mid '90's. We played a lot of shows in Toronto. Horseshoe Tavern, Hard Rock Cafe. Of course every dump in between.


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Maybe your Mom knows Sunni. i might even be your daddy. lol. just joking. this was mid '90's. We played a lot of shows in Toronto. Horseshoe Tavern, Hard Rock Cafe. Of course every dump in between.


im into older style music anyways , sounds like i would probably be interested in what you played


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Shouldn't you be snappin' necks and cashin' checks, gettin' ready for the fucking Catalina Wine Mixer (POW)


I would cut you, but Im enjoying a big bag of Skittles at the moment.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> I would cut you, but Im enjoying a big bag of Skittles at the moment.


You better hold the blade properly it may get taken away


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah right! I may have been born at night but it wasn't last night!
> 
> I wouldn't dare !! Lool! I've got the Pet thread! That'll do!


yo that was a legal southern california prop. 215 grow right there sweety.. on everything i love.... my rec is still good even for a few months even...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2558687Me and my girlies


this threads going way too fast, i almost missed this!! Your so sexy. Do you have an extra heart? Mine seems to have been stolen


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Someone told me there's a girl out there with love in her eyes and flowers in her hair.
> 
> View attachment 2559314
> 
> Alright sorry I'll stop now with the gushy baby pics.


to quote another member, "If you stop the baby photos I will *cut* you!"

oh yeah, squee!!!! (always a fan girl)


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You better hold the blade properly it may get taken away


I don't need a blade to cut. My wit is sharp enough.


----------



## 420God (Mar 8, 2013)

My girls playing around.


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

420God said:


> My girls playing around.


Your girls are cute!


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 8, 2013)

This is what I do with my life.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 8, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2559771 This is what I do with my life.


Does that say "felafel cones"? Is that similar to a felafel sandwich/wrap?

Love me some felafel!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2559771 This is what I do with my life.


is the cute guy your BF?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 8, 2013)

Dam what a read. I been on this thread for a week and still reading.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

You made it to thinbaggy yet? Lol the OG pics lmao


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Questions on the totes with the plants medium submerged in water? Ask away. Plus rep for who can guess why i did this.


Two words - Forced Fermentation.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Two words - Forced Fermentation.


I knew that lol drown em, hows it work out? As good as for apple trees?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I knew that lol drown em, hows it work out? As good as for apple trees?


I've not personally ever felt the need to try the method - I just know what it is.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

Maybe ill pm the weed calander boy, kind of a sexy beast isnt he lol


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 8, 2013)

Here is a perfect example of what a unhappy family photo would look like


----------



## SallyTheEmbalmer (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello  New around here...


----------



## B166ER420 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well...hello there welcome to RIU


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

SallyTheEmbalmer said:


> Hello  New around here... View attachment 2560016


"the embalmer"? ewww.
well, someone has to do it right?
welcome!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, so I miss my beard.


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

View attachment 2560073 cant wait to go out tonight and get mah drank on....


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2560073 cant wait to go out tonight and get mah drank on....


Cool Hat..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 8, 2013)

I started a few minutes ago. Whiskey sour.


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Cool Hat..


dont judge its cold out


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2560073 cant wait to go out tonight and get mah drank on....


You know you're gonna getcha fuck on too! Do the horizontal shimmy.


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> You know you're gonna getcha fuck on too! Do the horizontal shimmy.


nah im going out with some of my friends. ^_^


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I started a few minutes ago. Whiskey sour.


Thats my go-to drink at the bar. Other than an IPA.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I started a few minutes ago. Whiskey sour.


Much more manly than the bottle of pinot grigio I'm about to drink. Being home I can drink whatever I want without all the embarrasment that effeminate drinking brings a man in public.


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2560073 cant wait to go out tonight and get mah drank on....


The most beautiful thing on the internet.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> dont judge its cold out


Everything I say isn't a sideways compliment or a jab at people, I really do think it's a cool hat.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> nah im going out with some of my friends. ^_^


Ya but what about that really handsome guy that's at the bar and is like "How you doin?" after one too many strawberry daiquiris?
What then!?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 8, 2013)

I wanna have a drink or two tonight too...I got all kinds of booze in my cabnet. I'm better at buying it than drinking it. What's a good drink for tonight? it's 10C outside, just getting dark and I'm sitting here with my boys.


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Ya but what about that really handsome guy that's at the bar and is like "How you doin?" after one too many strawberry daiquiris?
> What then!?


uh ew im just gunna drink beer, and take shots of whiskey LOL i havent had a strawberry Daiquries since uh..well a very long time hahaha


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Much more manly than the bottle of pinot grigio I'm about to drink. Being home I can drink whatever I want without all the embarrasment that effeminate drinking brings a man in public.


As far as white wines go, I prefer a Reisling. But I much prefer reds, almost through with a 12 case I ordered a couple weeks ago already


----------



## B166ER420 (Mar 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> The most beautiful thing on the internet.


Laundry pervert!!......


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I wanna have a drink or two tonight too...I got all kinds of booze in my cabnet. I'm better at buying it than drinking it. What's a good drink for tonight? it's 10C outside, just getting dark and I'm sitting here with my boys.


You gotta go Hot Toddy.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh ew im just gunna drink beer, and take shots of whiskey LOL i havent had a strawberry Daiquries since uh..well a very long time hahaha


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> As far as white wines go, I prefer a Reisling. But I much prefer reds, almost through with a 12 case I ordered a couple weeks ago already


pinot noir 1st merlot 2nd
Some of the best wine I have ever had was some blackberry that I made. Mmmmmmmmmmm wish I still had some right now


----------



## B166ER420 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah we all noticed...lol........you do look nice this evening though.peace


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

Reisling goes great with scrambled eggs, it was my morning drink of choice on vacations to the coast. When I'm out I like our one of our local breweries IPA, which I wish I could kind of promote here but yea then you guys would know my city and be knockin' on my door to party.


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Laundry pervert!!......


Good call, except you know nothing. And so what if I smell her panties? She lets me.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> pinot noir 1st merlot 2nd
> Some of the best wine I have ever had was some blackberry that I made. Mmmmmmmmmmm wish I still had some right now


Pinot noir has been my favorite for a while. But lately I've been really into some of the obscure old vines from spain and France, Portugal etc. shit that I can't even remember the name to lol! Oh Chiantis are ficking amazing too! My friend made black berry wine once, it was alright. His strawberry wine was much better. Too bad berry wines don't age though. Lol same friend threw a bunch of nice trim into a 5 gallon brew of pale ale, he called it CanniPale Ale.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

The blackberry came in at close to 13%. Great flavor kind of a blush color. Amazing. Truly amazing. I have to make it again. I still have the ingredients list somewhere....
I don't drink much anymore so it might actually last a while this time


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Reisling goes great with scrambled eggs, it was my morning drink of choice on vacations to the coast. When I'm out I like our one of our local breweries IPA, which I wish I could kind of promote here but yea then you guys would know my city and be knockin' on my door to party.


Ill have to try that with scrambled eggs. I normally do a delicious mimosa for breakfast boozing. Yeah I'm pretty lucky I have to s of good local breweries around my area. Hell I'll give it up, I live near Seattle. I swear all we have is micro brews.the biggest being Redhook and Pyramid. Try and find me, we can party!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> Good call, except you know nothing. And so what if I smell her panties? She lets me.


Now aren't you just special?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 8, 2013)

I wish Icould drink wine, I get all stuffy from it. I'm told it's the sulfides that cause it. I love port too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I wish Icould drink wine, I get all stuffy from it. I'm told it's the sulfides that cause it. I love port too


Several years back I was @ a small Christmas party put on by my boss - glasses of Port were pored as an after dinner wine & the taste blew me away.
It wasn't until later I found out that the four bottles we drank ran $600+ a copy.
I don't remember the name, but damn was it delish.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounds like you have a great boss.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Sounds like you have a great boss.


Not only a great boss - a best friend.

I love that dude !


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not only a great boss - a best friend.
> 
> I love that dude !


A lucky man you are. I hope that never changes.


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Now aren't you just special?


Am I? .........


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> Am I? .........


Are You?&#8203;......


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 8, 2013)

I love a good Gewürztraminer but my absolute favorite is Santa Fe Blush. Yum!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Are You?&#8203;......


He is.


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oops. Wrong thread. I'm a moron.

I can't help it, my eyes are all watery from watching Twilight Part 2.

*sniff


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

And, yes. Im fucking special. And my penis is nice.


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 8, 2013)

Sunni and I need to hang out. She's hot. Annnnd her name is Talia. Like what???


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 8, 2013)

Dalia,..................nevermind.


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't get it.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 8, 2013)

View attachment 2560231
Beardless.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oooooo...nice shades lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2013)

SallyTheEmbalmer said:


> Hello  New around here... View attachment 2560016


nice eyes, you're cute. welcome to RIU


the embalmer eh? lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 8, 2013)

SallyTheEmbalmer said:


> Hello  New around here... View attachment 2560016


Welcome, Sally! Nice to meet a new female member! Don't let the boys scare you off. Most of them are harmless.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 8, 2013)

Right, at least we can now tell the difference between the cool dudes and the jealous ones!


----------



## see4 (Mar 8, 2013)

SallyTheEmbalmer said:


> Hello  New around here... View attachment 2560016


I like your hair! And your seatbelt! You must drive a vehicle.


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 8, 2013)

"Lay Down Sally"
There is nothing that is wrong
In wanting you to stay here with me.
I know you've got somewhere to go,
But won't you make yourself at home and stay with me?
And don't you ever leave.


[Chorus:]
Lay down, Sally, and rest you in my arms.
Don't you think you want someone to talk to?
Lay down, Sally, no need to leave so soon.
I've been trying all night long just to talk to you.


The sun ain't nearly on the rise
And we still got the moon and stars above.
Underneath the velvet skies,
Love is all that matters. Won't you stay with me?
And don't you ever leave.


[Chorus]


I long to see the morning light
Coloring your face so dreamily.
So don't you go and say goodbye,
You can lay your worries down and stay with me.
And don't you ever leave.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 8, 2013)

see4 said:


> I like your hair! And your seatbelt! You must drive a vehicle.


I like her eyes  nice to meet you sally, like rainbow said most of the boys are harmless. Watch out for pandas, dogs, and bears though. We got alot of those around. Most of them are tame though


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 9, 2013)

SallyTheEmbalmer said:


> Hello  New around here... View attachment 2560016



fuck yeah a new chick on here


----------



## sunni (Mar 9, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> fuck yeah a new chick on here


what you get bored of me? hhhhahahaha


----------



## see4 (Mar 9, 2013)

I need me some fap time.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> what you get bored of me? hhhhahahaha


Not at all sunni 
There's enough kush to go around for all the beautiful women of RIU 




lol im slippin on my E-pimpin aren't i ?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 9, 2013)

Pregame stretch


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

see4 said:


> I need me some fap time.


Well in this day and age fapin' to your favorites is easy when you're on the go. I'm sure you have all the necessary electronics.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 9, 2013)

We've been to the Barcelona Beer festival today. Now I'm sobering up at a friends before the drive back later!! A sidecar would be good for KK (ruined)!! Lol


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

screw the comb.. I needed a smoke!


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

ok damn that's one ugly ass mug above.. here is another ugly ass mug with combed hair.. gonna spend the day in the drunk thread I think..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2013)

Throw those damn cancer sticks in the shitcan bro.
If you manage to break free of them you'll thank me for this little intervention.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 9, 2013)

^^yeah, the joint looks better!


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 9, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> We've been to the Barcelona Beer festival today. Now I'm sobering up at a friends before the drive back later!! A sidecar would be good for KK (ruined)!! Lol


You make a lovely couple, what's the weather like their you both look wll wrapped up or Spain.x


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to GreatwhiteNorth again.


I know.. trust me.. I know... I am not one to justify cigs.. but, a pack lasts me over a week.. I have smoked on and off since 14-15 quit for years at a time never been a big time smoker but, ohhhhhhhhhhhh I do want one from time to time... I will quit again for sure.. and I like a good pipe tobacco too.. and maybe every 1-2 years a stogie 

I smoke most of the time in boredom or reflection.

*


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 9, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> You make a lovely couple, what's the weather like their you both look wll wrapped up or Spain.x


Thanks! It's been gorgeous last couple of days (20C) but we had nearly a week of rain previously. I ride a bike so I'm usually wearing big coats. I sat on my friends terrace in a T-shirt today. 

Cuitadella park last weekend.


----------



## SallyTheEmbalmer (Mar 9, 2013)

Mortuary student with a 4.0, but yes eventual Embalmer .. I love it..Thank you for the welcome


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 9, 2013)

SallyTheEmbalmer said:


> Mortuary student with a 4.0, but yes eventual Embalmer .. I love it..Thank you for the welcome


 I'm sorry to disappoint you, but i'm going to have to deny you my business as I'm going to live forever.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

I like how with two posts Sally has a few bars of rep. 

You old horn dogs passing out rep to the pretty girls.

Welcome aboard Sally.


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I like how with two posts Sally has a few bars of rep.
> 
> You old horn dogs passing out rep to the pretty girls.
> 
> Welcome aboard Sally.




change your avatar to a hot chick add lady to the title then POOF you are a RIU "meh god"


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)

SallyTheEmbalmer said:


> Mortuary student with a 4.0, but yes eventual Embalmer .. I love it..Thank you for the welcome


I knew it. You just want my body. cn


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 9, 2013)

It's great to see more girls getting on board. I've got a few stoner girl friends that say they want to join too.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I just Saw Giggles and his gril at 7 - eleven getting munchies lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I think I just Saw Giggles and his gril at 7 - eleven getting munchies lol


I will so mess with anyone of you, in good nature, if I see anyone out in public.


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I will so mess with anyone of you, in good nature, if I see anyone out in public.


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH God... me too.. you think I am a goof here, I refrain less online


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 9, 2013)

It was pretty funny. You know that window at 7-11 with the hot food. 

He pointed at it " that looks good"
then the girl walks up
Girl " mmmmmmmmmm. that looks really good"

lol only stoners think 7-11 food looks good

Im on to you


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> It was pretty funny. You know that window at 7-11 with the hot food.
> 
> He pointed at it " that looks good"
> then the girl walks up
> ...



their burgers are somehow.... very very wonderful.. ohhhh some chili and nacho cheese sauce.. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> their burgers are somehow.... very very wonderful.. ohhhh some chili and nacho cheese sauce.. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


LMAO !

i have a friend with no dignity when it come to the nachos. He removes the chips from the bowl and fills it to the brim with chili and nacho cheese.

Its like 3lbs of nacho cheese. 

I always say "Really Bro"
he replies

"Hey if they didn't want you to do it they wouldn't have a cheese pump, "


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> LMAO !
> 
> i have a friend with no dignity when it come to the nachos. He removes the chips from the bowl and fills it to the brim with chili and nacho cheese.
> 
> ...



I must clear things up.. I had no idea what the hell nacho's were till I moved to CA, from CT. I didnt even have a 7-11 there.. 


when I was 18-20+ I lived with a buddy and his fam.. who lived within a mile of a 7-11 he showed me the love of salsa and nacho's.. 

I can remember the 1st time I had salsa and chips... I live within 1 mile of the store we purchased chips and salsa at 20 years ago.

stoner food.. you dont find it...... it will seek you out and haunt you like a bad dream


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 9, 2013)

Holy fuck, are you serious? Is that like a cultural thing? 

Now I'm wondering what they have in Connecticut that I don't know about...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 9, 2013)

SallyTheEmbalmer said:


> Mortuary student with a 4.0, but yes eventual Embalmer .. I love it..Thank you for the welcome


i have a friend doing cremations and working to become an enbalmer right now.

let's just say that i enjoy your guys' morbid senses of humor. no one can tell jokes like those who work with the dead all day.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> LMAO !
> 
> i have a friend with no dignity when it come to the nachos. He removes the chips from the bowl and fills it to the brim with chili and nacho cheese.
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever been in a place with a cheese pump. cn


----------



## zVice (Mar 9, 2013)

how about a fountain









cannabineer said:


> I don't think I've ever been in a place with a cheese pump. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry, don't know why it's sideways here...my Asian hates my new jacket...I like it though...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)

zVice said:


> how about a fountain


Whoa Nelly no! cn


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

You own an asian?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You own an asian?


I picked him out myself even.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 9, 2013)

I love your kitty cat jacket  you look great in it and you better tell your asian that if he doesnt start being nicer to it a band of rougue ninjas will carry you away into the sunset


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I like how with two posts Sally has a few bars of rep.
> 
> You old horn dogs passing out rep to the pretty girls.
> 
> Welcome aboard Sally.


My bad - I make it a point to rep new-comers & to like their first post as well just to give them some input.
They don't have to be a cute young chick - but it don't hurt.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I picked him out myself even.


Actually, no, that's not really true. It was more of a he followed me home kind of thing. ...Actually it was literally a he followed me home kind of thing...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My bad - I make it a point to rep new-comers & to like their first post as well just to give them some input.
> They don't have to be a cute young chick - but it don't hurt.


A lot of people rep our newbs to help them get started. Like bringing over a welcome to the neighborhood basket. I think it's nice you did, GWN.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Actually, no, that's not really true. It was more of a he followed me home kind of thing. ...Actually it was literally a he followed me home kind of thing...


Hes a lucky puppy, your one of the sweetest girls i ever met......in the whole world evaaar


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Hes a lucky puppy, your one of the sweetest girls i ever met......in the whole world evaaar


He's being sent to the pound soon lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2561634Sorry, don't know why it's sideways here...my Asian hates my new jacket...I like it though...


you're very pretty rainbow... nice picture


UB fucked up bad, lol.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> A lot of people rep our newbs to help them get started. Like bringing over a welcome to the neighborhood basket. I think it's nice you did, GWN.


He repped me when i first showed up, either him or cannabineer. One of them did, i didnt even know what it was yet. I felt special.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> He's being sent to the pound soon lol


Oh no, i think i know what that means. Darn it, hopefully its not that long


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Sorry, don't know why it's sideways here...my Asian hates my new jacket...I like it though...


I am drunk enough without having to look at things sideways.

you look ready for the night out I didn't just have (omg, 10 pin bowling sucsuss assus, and when its called disco bowling and they turn the lights off, it's even worse....)I have just had 10 bowls and I am still recovering....fuk that shit.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

Nah i'm just kinda wanting to go it single for a while. And I keep saying it and he just doesn't hear me because he doesn't want to. But he's a good guy.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

DST said:


> I am drunk enough without having to look at things sideways.
> 
> you look ready for the night out I didn't just have (omg, 10 pin bowling sucsuss assus, and when its called disco bowling and they turn the lights off, it's even worse....)I have just had 10 bowls and I am still recovering....fuk that shit.


Oh thank you! You fixed it!


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

time for some whsiky,ssssh, the wifes gone to bed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> He repped me when i first showed up, either him or cannabineer. One of them did, i didnt even know what it was yet. I felt special.


I remember that - it was in the Flushing thread.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Nah i'm just kinda wanting to go it single for a while. And I keep saying it and he just doesn't hear me because he doesn't want to. But he's a good guy.


Rainbows do what they want and go where they want i guess, i want a rainbow on a gold chain with spinnin rims on it. I doubt thatll happen either but i bet id look good on you


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 9, 2013)

DST said:


> time for some whsiky,ssssh, the wifes gone to bed.


I wanna whiskey toooooooo


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remember that - it was in the Flushing thread.


I knew it was you and ya it was the flushing thread. We werent even agreeing on the topic and you repped me, i was spouting off like a little jerky brown and you repped me. Maybe thats why i kept on spoutin off. Thanks again though


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

i got two nice crystal tumblers here lad, and only one is full of glenmorangie at the moment, you are more than welcome to join, lol.....just dont' buzz the door entry. drop me a pm first, hehe.


Ninjabowler said:


> I wanna whiskey toooooooo


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Holy fuck, are you serious? Is that like a cultural thing?
> 
> Now I'm wondering what they have in Connecticut that I don't know about...



FWIW I did move to CA..lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2561634Sorry, don't know why it's sideways here...my Asian hates my new jacket...I like it though...


She is toight like a toiger!

Gorgeous.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Actually, no, that's not really true. It was more of a he followed me home kind of thing. ...Actually it was literally a he followed me home kind of thing...


And of course you had to feed him. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

Of course...I feed everything that follows me home.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 9, 2013)

I wanted to put this in the beautiful thread, because it is to me!!! (although my ugly mug is in there)
My First pick ever with my daughter... she was only a few minutes old... got to hold her before my ex did

SH420


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ohhhh I wanna hold the baby!!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Of course...I feed everything that follows me home.


Me hungy. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Me hungy. cn


Ohhhmyyyygawd they are SO adorable! I would so feed them forever!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> She is toight like a toiger!
> 
> Gorgeous.


I know right?! I'd do a double take if rainbow walked past me in public like that. very sexy. Rawrrr


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ohhhmyyyygawd they are SO adorable! I would so feed them forever!


If I remember your pic correctly, you'd barely feed 'em for a couple days.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> If I remember your pic correctly, you'd barely feed 'em for a couple days.


You remember incorrectly then lol. I would feed them and love them forever.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 9, 2013)

rainbowbrite86 said:


> View attachment 2561634sorry, don't know why it's sideways here...my asian hates my new jacket...i like it though...



sh420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You remember incorrectly then lol. I would feed them and love them forever.


and call them George. cn


----------



## silasraven (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;2JlVqfC8-UI]http://youtu.be/2JlVqfC8-UI[/video]


RainbowBrite86 said:


> You remember incorrectly then lol. I would feed them and love them forever.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 9, 2013)

Rainbows pic reminds me of the time my neighbor showed up in a tight red "kill bill" jumpsuit. I had forgotten my shoes over at her house. She changed into it to bring em over.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kTFZyl7hfBw]http://youtu.be/kTFZyl7hfBw[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 9, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;plJ3iw2cqkU]http://youtu.be/plJ3iw2cqkU[/video]

If this one doesnt't work, just look up "can i have your number" it is the second youtube result.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Rainbows pic reminds me of the time my neighbor showed up in a tight red "kill bill" jumpsuit. I had forgotten my shoes over at her house. She changed into it to bring em over.


Do they call it that because he'll jump ya? cn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

hey rainbow, I forgot to tell you that I think I now know why your asian hates your new jacket, lol 


personally I love it. damn you're hot in that picture.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 9, 2013)

It wasn't a man in the jumpsuit. It was my female neighbor.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 2561698
> sh420


This is my new Background shot.
New Puppy breath - its cool.


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 9, 2013)

infinite will be here [email protected]! AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey rainbow, I forgot to tell you that I think I now know why your asian hates your new jacket, lol
> 
> 
> personally I love it. damn you're hot in that picture.



reading this thread backward , Very interesting comment, cant wait lol


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

New to RIU....picture of my stoned EYE THREAD>>>>
www.rollitup.org./stonedEYETHREADLOL.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2561726 infinite will be here [email protected]! AHHHHHHHHH


no skittles????


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 9, 2013)

i ate them already.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

booooooooo


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2561716
> 
> It wasn't a man in the jumpsuit. It was my female neighbor.


Right. Wear a jumpsuit to get ... ohnevermind. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Right. Wear a jumpsuit to get ... ohnevermind. cn


I think that is what she was aiming for. She was half naked in her bedroom late in the night too. I just walked into the bathroom and then back out.

Then she came by my house in the jumpsuit. I was hammered but I am pretty sure she was coming on to me.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

Someone should start a confessions thread on RIU? that would be funny if not anything else....Just to clarify: I am not the droid you are looking for to do that thread.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 9, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2561726 infinite will be here [email protected]! AHHHHHHHHH


Dank how did you take this picture? I can see both your hands lol, were you pushin the button with nose?


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 9, 2013)

no my boobs. lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think that is what she was aiming for. She was half naked in her bedroom late in the night too. I just walked into the bathroom and then back out.
> 
> Then she came by my house in the jumpsuit. I was hammered but I am pretty sure she was coming on to me.


No worries. I'd feel a mite jumpy too. cn


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think that is what she was aiming for. She was half naked in her bedroom late in the night too. I just walked into the bathroom and then back out.
> 
> Then she came by my house in the jumpsuit. I was hammered but I am pretty sure she was coming on to me.


I think every half neked girls hitting on me when im drunk tooo


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

Timer???????????????


Ninjabowler said:


> Dank how did you take this picture? I can see both your hands lol, were you pushin the button with nose?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> no my boobs. lol.


 oh my!! lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 9, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> no my boobs. lol.



But that looks like it was shot with a tripod... wait a second


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

skillzzzz....


dankdalia said:


> no my boobs. lol.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 9, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> no my boobs. lol.


Baaahahahaaa, i cant see them so i sorta believe you lol, im kinda gullible sometimes though....really w yur boobs?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 9, 2013)

apparently if a chick says my boobs, they will get 4 responses all basically saying..


Tell me more


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> .really w yur boobs?


cause she can I guess....sooooo jealous,


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

My grandbaby....








HEY you....... PSTTTT... lemme tell ya something







mah grumpa looks like this after his am toke








and this after missin his nap


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 9, 2013)

Aww baby pics are so nice


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

Been a busy day, niece came to see us 



Hi guys!  What'd I miss?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 9, 2013)

Well i think i saw you at 7- 11 lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Well i think i saw you at 7- 11 lol


You saw me? Or who?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 9, 2013)

you and your girl possibly


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> you and your girl possibly


I think giggles is freaked the fuck out mang.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think giggles is freaked the fuck out mang.


Why would I be freaked out? lol


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

What's up giggles? how's it been?


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Why would I be freaked out? lol


ever seen Kinetic naked...??

I still cry!


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> What's up giggles? how's it been?




shun Giggles till he posts more pics!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think giggles is freaked the fuck out mang.


he must have went to 7-11 recently lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> ever seen Kinetic naked...??
> 
> I still drool!


I bet you do!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> What's up giggles? how's it been?


Not shit bro, been busy as fuck. I sent out your shit Friday  I hope to god this one makes it.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 9, 2013)

Lmao...........


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Not shit bro, been busy as fuck. I sent out your shit Friday  I hope to god this one makes it.


I'll fix it and send it back right away!


----------



## gioua (Mar 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I bet you do!


he's hung like an elephant..... and a horse and a unicorn all wrapped up in one,. I swear "it" glows rainbows.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I'll fix it and send it back right away!


No hurry bro. You've done a lot for me so no rush. Get to it when you can. I can pay you now if you want.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> No hurry bro. You've done a lot for me so no rush. Get to it when you can. I can pay you now if you want.


Not worried about it! Giving the money away as soon as you send it to me anyways so send it when you get it back (useable) or whenever!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Not worried about it! Giving the money away as soon as you send it to me anyways so send it when you get it back (useable) or whenever!


Ok I'll do it when I get around to it lol. You know me I'm forgetful as shit


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 9, 2013)

&#8203;Ooo


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok I'll do it when I get around to it lol. You know me I'm forgetful as shit


You and me both!!! You still planing on going on vacation?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

Which one are you?


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm the guy with my arm around the random old dude who looks like George Carlin.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> View attachment 2561882 &#8203;Ooo


you look a little like keanu reeves in that pic lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> he's hung like an elephant..... and a horse and a unicorn all wrapped up in one,. I swear "it" glows rainbows.


"I pressed her thigh and death smiled."
+rep for the author.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> he's hung like an elephant..... and a horse and a unicorn all wrapped up in one,. I swear "it" glows rainbows.


 Only I can make it glow like a rainbow...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> You and me both!!! You still planing on going on vacation?


Uhm......duh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> "I pressed her thigh and death smiled."
> +rep for the author.


the doors&#8203;.....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 9, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> I'm the guy with my arm around the random old dude who looks like George Carlin.


Awesome, awesome. I'm Norcal too! I'm *actually* Norcal though. Like really really really Northern.


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 9, 2013)

I get the Keanu Reeves thing a lot. Personally I don't see it. I have longer hair now though.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the doors&#8203;.....


I was Looking for Jim Morrison but knowledge of the American Prayer CD you will be rewarded.
I used to have a bootleg on tape of the recording session the spoken word they used to make that cd. I also had a bootleg of a writers copy of an interview with Jim.


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 10, 2013)

my hot friends.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 10, 2013)

^ looks like a very good time


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 10, 2013)

*Okay I just had this done what ya think?? HOT EH!!!!!
*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2013)

You're moniker "Dirt Surfer" seems oddly appropriate with that mug.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 10, 2013)

dankdalia, your friend with the curly hair is beautiful. Great hair, very pretty face.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> dankdalia, your friend with the curly hair is beautiful. Great hair, very pretty face.


Agreed

They're all pretty good looking actually


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 10, 2013)

^^dont you reckon Dalia should get them to join RIU?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 10, 2013)

And she should give them 400 watt hps for their birthdays


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 10, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> And she should give them 400 watt hps for their birthdays


Yeah!! Then they can start grow journals too!  

Dalia- tell your girls that they're in demand !!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2561726 infinite will be here [email protected]! AHHHHHHHHH


wow thats a nice controler.. mabe whats around it make it look nicer..... nice pic i got one just like it? should i post it?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 10, 2013)

Me and MariaGarcia. She wasn't my dog. But I bathed her, gave her her medicine, took her to the base with me. She was a good dog. This was around 1996.


----------



## match box (Mar 10, 2013)

Hay Pablo did MariaGarcia pass away? I'm sorry if she did.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 10, 2013)

match box said:


> Hay Pablo did MariaGarcia pass away? I'm sorry if she did.


2013-1996=17 years


----------



## match box (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm sorry I missed something. I look back and didn't see anything maybe I didn't go back far enough. Thanks Pad.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 11, 2013)

match box said:


> Hay Pablo did MariaGarcia pass away? I'm sorry if she did.


She did. She was an old dog in that photo, lasted maybe a few more years after that. But thank you, nonetheless.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 11, 2013)

Its ok, all dogs go to heaven cause theyre awsome. Cept for when they eat an entire chocolate sleigh filled with tinfoil wrapped chocolate and barf brown foil barfs all over your white carpet....but they still go to heaven


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 11, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Its ok, all dogs go to heaven cause theyre awsome. Cept for when they eat an entire chocolate sleigh filled with tinfoil wrapped chocolate and barf brown foil barfs all over your white carpet....but they still go to heaven


Sounds like you speak from experience lol. My pup is bad about shit like that too. Still love the little asshole.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *Okay I just had this done what ya think?? HOT EH!!!!!
> View attachment 2562951*


Me when I have my MEDs....


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 11, 2013)

is it just me or are you guys brothers


----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> is it just me or are you guys brothers


he MUST get that all the time.. I have seen the brown hat one b4 and asked the same thing.. ask him about the 7 words see if he bites...lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2013)

gioua said:


> he MUST get that all the time.. I have seen the brown hat one b4 and asked the same thing.. *ask him about the 7 words see if he bites.*..lol


I think everyone over the age of 45 should know that one by heart.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 11, 2013)

George Carlin has been my hero for decades, he speaks the truth ...

[video=youtube_share;acLW1vFO-2Q]http://youtu.be/acLW1vFO-2Q[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 11, 2013)

Funny huh Have you heard that the US is thinking of giving citizenship to the farm workers that are here illegaly??
Their kids don't want to do that kind of work, why??? We fucked up and let their kids go and get a education!!! 
Props!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 11, 2013)

gioua said:


> he MUST get that all the time.. I have seen the brown hat one b4 and asked the same thing.. ask him about the 7 words see if he bites...lol


[video=youtube_share;lqvLTJfYnik]http://youtu.be/lqvLTJfYnik[/video]
All my favorites!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> George Carlin has been my hero for decades, he speaks the truth ...


It's just really too bad he became bitter and angry towards the end of his career.



dirtsurfr said:


> Funny huh Have you heard that the US is thinking of giving citizenship to the farm workers that are here illegaly?? Their kids don't want to do that kind of work, why??? We fucked up and let their kids go and get a education!!!
> Props!!!


Damn Democrats !


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey it was the Republicans that gived them the education LOL!!


----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Hey it was the Republicans that gived them the education LOL!!



you libs.. you do mean gave them... 

still the reps fault tho


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn Democrats !





dirtsurfr said:


> Hey it was the Republicans that gived them the education LOL!!





gioua said:


> you libs.. you do mean gave them...
> 
> still the reps fault tho


I was just joking - because IMHO everydamnone of those guys-n-gals on the hill can take a flying leap into the grand canyon.
Justabuncha worthless talking heads sucking up a retirement out of us & giving nothing back.
Aaarrrrrrggggggggggg 
~Rant off~


----------



## gioua (Mar 11, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was just joking - because IMHO everydamnone of those guys-n-gals on the hill can take a flying leap into the grand canyon.
> Justabuncha worthless talking heads sucking up a retirement out of us & giving nothing back.
> Aaarrrrrrggggggggggg
> ~Rant off~


OHhhhhhhhhh don't get me wrong.. I think they are all f'd.. reps dems libs .. I was big time into politics years ago.. starting in the 70's-90's. saw the sides of both parties act like they have their own agenda.. this has not changed.. it won't

/sorry,, had to explain.. poly's lie= $ helps them lie clearer


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> George Carlin has been my hero for decades, he speaks the truth ...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;acLW1vFO-2Q]http://youtu.be/acLW1vFO-2Q[/video]


I got to see him live around 2006'. Good routine but, not as good as his older stuff. Pretty cool though, seeing a legend.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2013)

yo when it get to pritty feet or toes, hit me up!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

thump easy said:


> yo when it get to pritty feet or toes, hit me up!!!


&#8203;..............


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 12, 2013)

back on track..


























Edit: I love my puggle's face in the second picture, i wish i could rep myself for introducing that gem to the internet


----------



## gioua (Mar 12, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Indagrow again.


  

I dont think I have ever given ya rep but I tried.. not sure why it's broken.. my Roxy HATED our pool.. but I still took her in..


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> back on track..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha I thought the same thing even before I read this ^^ +rep
you should make a meme lmao =P


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 12, 2013)

Indagrow, the look on that dogs face is priceless in the first 3 shots!
There's a whole story right there..


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 12, 2013)

gioua said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Indagrow again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rep runith over... Yeah Gemma loves the water I got some other pics of her on a surfboard but someone will link me to the pics of your pet thread.. Trying to keep it straight human over here


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 12, 2013)

thump easy said:


> yo when it get to pritty feet or toes, hit me up!!!


----------



## Figong (Mar 12, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> haha I thought the same thing even before I read this ^^ +rep
> you should make a meme lmao =P


Agreed on the meme, and +rep here too


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Indagrow, the look on that dogs face is priceless in the first 3 shots!
> There's a whole story right there..


What dog?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


>


that's fucking cool!


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> What dog?


lmao, your a hoot dude!

Your avatar changed, and here I thought you lived under the sea =P


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2013)

thats grose lolz man im talking about female feet not male feet lets ask carne if that sexie lolz what do you think carne???


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

thump easy said:


> thats grose lolz man im talking about female feet not male feet lets ask carne if that sexie lolz what do you think carne???


That is some fucking awesome ink. I approve.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> What dog?


Ohh behaveee


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> What dog?


Heel Boy!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 12, 2013)

thump easy said:


> thats grose lolz man im talking about female feet not male feet lets ask carne if that sexie lolz what do you think carne???


Since you're so persistent!! My feet are so big that I can paint a whole scene on my big toe nail! Lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

that's cute! you have a guy suck on your feet? not that im into that kind of thing. but im curious.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> that's cute! you have a guy suck on your feet? not that im into that kind of thing. but im curious.


I noticed you changed you avi, and took Sunni out of your sig, does this mean I can Skype her now? Or are you going to kill me on the way home from work haha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> that's cute! you have a guy suck on your feet? not that im into that kind of thing. but im curious.


Nah, tried that but none of them had a big enough mouth! Lol!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Since you're so persistent!! My feet are so big that I can paint a whole scene on my big toe nail! Lol


That's a good nail color for you. What is that, sky blue?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> That's a good nail color for you. What is that, sky blue?


Its a bit more green than that, maybe light turquoise. It lasts about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 12, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Since you're so persistent!! My feet are so big that I can paint a whole scene on my big toe nail! Lol


Did you really paint that? It looks amazing none the less, great detail!


----------



## prosperian (Mar 12, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Since you're so persistent!! My feet are so big that I can paint a whole scene on my big toe nail! Lol


1955 Ford Thunderbird Sea Foam Green. Well, that's what it looks like to me, so sexy.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 12, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Did you really paint that? It looks amazing none the less, great detail!


I use a base Colour (turquoise) and then a transfer, covered by lots of top coat. It's a similar Colour to my swimming costume in my Avi. Very Summery!!


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I noticed you changed you avi, and took Sunni out of your sig, does this mean I can Skype her now? Or are you going to kill me on the way home from work haha


do whatever you want man. we're just friends.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 12, 2013)

Do I have your blessings?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I use a base Colour (turquoise) and then a transfer, covered by lots of top coat. It's a similar Colour to my swimming costume in my Avi. Very Summery!!


Which is a very fetching color for you young lady.


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Do I have your blessings?


I'm confused by your line of questioning. To suppose that her and I were dating or something. You can talk to her all you want.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 12, 2013)

[youtube]n54PhaA9IvY[/youtube]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 12, 2013)

thump easy said:


> yo when it get to pritty feet or toes, hit me up!!!



Is it me or is his AVI completely accurate for his fetish


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a new stalker... and he's using my camera. I was watering the flower garden and the lawn and someone was hiding in the bushes taking pictures. 







It was my nephew. He's on spring break and chomping at the bit. I told him to go take some nature shots to get used to the camera. He had something else in mind.







I didn't even hear the little shit.


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I have a new stalker... and he's using my camera. I was watering the flower garden and the lawn and someone was hiding in the bushes taking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you implying your nephew wants to chomp at your cock?


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 12, 2013)

That's quite the hose you got there Carne


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> That's quite the hose you got there Carne


But when it changes color like that, you're squeezing too tight.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> Are you implying your nephew wants to chomp at your cock?


umm... no. That only happens in YOUR family. He's straight and has a "serious girlfriend Uncle Carne!"


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> That's quite the hose you got there Carne


Anything smaller is intimated by my dick.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I have a new stalker... and he's using my camera. I was watering the flower garden and the lawn and someone was hiding in the bushes taking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont look old at all lol, you look 29


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> You dont look old at all lol, you look 29


Y'all keep saying that. Trust me, I'm as old as I feel.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Anything smaller is intimated by my dick.


Wait that's _not _a pic of you taking a leak 

Edit: Damn I need glasses lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Y'all keep saying that. Trust me, I'm as old as I feel.


ya man, you don't look old at all. must be that native american blood I guess


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya man, you don't look old at all. must be that native american blood I guess


I'm only fifty you guys. LOL You make it sound like I'm 78 or something.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm only fifty you guys. LOL You make it sound like I'm 78 or something.


lol 

well you don't look 50 at all. lucky you


----------



## Figong (Mar 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol
> 
> well you don't look 50 at all. lucky you


Agreed, you don't look at all 50


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 12, 2013)

I was born when you were my age

That type of shit always fucks with my head


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

It's all that clean living and exercise  (not to mention good genes). My sister gets compliments all the time about not looking her age. I tell her it's all the makeup she layers on her face. She slaps the living shit out of me. I shut up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I was born when you were my age
> That type of shit always fucks with my head


And when I was your age, . . .


What's your mom's name again ? 

Well, we'll just leave it at that.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I have a new stalker... and he's using my camera. I was watering the flower garden and the lawn and someone was hiding in the bushes taking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think it was your nephew... but you'd be wrong.


----------



## see4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Honestly Carne... these pictures are really fucking creepy if your nephew took them. Seriously. He might be on your jock dude.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh stop. It was totally me. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 12, 2013)

The better Half and I, guess where?????????


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

smok3h said:


> You think it was your nephew... but you'd be wrong.


Well... he had my camera and I downloaded the pics myself soooo.... 



see4 said:


> Honestly Carne... these pictures are really fucking creepy if your nephew took them. Seriously. He might be on your jock dude.


CN has seen pics of my nephew. The little feller is better looking than I am and he's ripped. He plays football and wrestles. Trust me, he likes the goils. It's a family joke. We sneak up on each other all the time to try and "out-indian" each other. He was using a camera instead of prickly pear cactus or a sunflower stalk spear. I'm incredibly grateful he went that route. The last thing I wanted was to pick cactus spines out of my butt or doctor a puncture wound. 



RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh stop. It was totally me. I couldn't help myself.


LOL I'm trying to picture you hunched down behind some sage and cactus trying to get a good shot. 



dirtsurfr said:


> The better Half and I, guess where?????????


ummm... Sheboygan?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 12, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> ummm... Sheboygan?



Close I think ,is that North or South??


----------



## Figong (Mar 12, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> The better Half and I, guess where?????????


The macadamia nuts and kona coffee they have/sell point to Hawaii, but couldn't tell you where specifically.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> The better Half and I, guess where?????????


hahahahaha!! I know where that is, lol . nice couple you 2 make

it's on alii drive in kailua, kona


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahahaha!! I know where that is, lol . nice couple you 2 make
> 
> it's on alii drive in kailua, kona


There was a beach near there ... good snorkeling, and an old hippie selling fish food out of a van. he got a lot of my money. cn

~memory moment~ Kahalu'u. That was the beach. i was fascinated for hours; there were freshwater springs just under the water, and the density gradient waves danced like an Indy car on fire.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahahaha!! I know where that is, lol . nice couple you 2 make
> 
> it's on alii drive in kailua, kona


No fair! You cheated!


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 12, 2013)

Do you have a macadamia nut tree Doc?!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Do you have a macadamia nut tree Doc?!


Oh jeeze, now you've done it.
Asking Doc about his "Nut Tree".


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Do you have a macadamia nut tree Doc?!


hahahaha. no steph, I don't lol

I got a mango tree though, lol. and coconut trees. they're abundant here


----------



## sunni (Mar 12, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Do you have a macadamia nut tree Doc?!


no but he has a mango one and its mine!


Edit : hahaha doc at the time stamps JINX.


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 12, 2013)

What I really want is a filbert tree.... I would do about anything for a filbert tree.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> no but he has a mango one and its mine!
> 
> 
> Edit : hahaha doc at the time stamps JINX.


lol 

you're fast, but I always beat you to a post


----------



## sunni (Mar 12, 2013)

uh no you beat me to A post. jeesh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh no you beat me to A post. jeesh


not just *A post, *&#8203;i beat you at many posts. like the one where chitown posted the goods and i beat ya to it, lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not just *A post, *&#8203;i beat you at many posts. like the one where chitown posted the goods and i beat ya to it, lol


not even you're such a dickwad lol


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2013)

Those toes are realy nice i like the palm trees i dont know why but girl feet get me realy turn me on.. lolz im not kidding... am i wrong for liking women's feet?? not all women but they do look nice when they are all fixed up..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2013)

what kinda tree is a flerbert tree??? I NEVER HERD OF IT???


----------



## sunni (Mar 12, 2013)

View attachment 2566134nerdin out


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 12, 2013)

thump easy said:


> what kinda tree is a flerbert tree??? I NEVER HERD OF IT???


It's a hazelnut tree


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2013)

ok i see..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2013)

when is the salt river opening..


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2566134nerdin out


heh, nice, I havent played that in a couple years.. mmo's are the bomb.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

View attachment 2567724.................what i currently look like 2 glasses of vino in


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn Sunni, you are fine!


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

nah just getting wasted hahaha

Although I do say I have been granted beautiful eyebrows, ^_^


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Mar 13, 2013)

oh damn thump is in here, haven't seen you in a while man you been ok?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2013)

Giggles harvested and is back! What did I miss guys ?


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

GIGGS! blow me up honey!


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 13, 2013)

fine as wine


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2013)

As per your request sunni


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 13, 2013)

I never get tired of seeing your pics beautiful.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok sorry guys I know this isn't a pic of me but weed casserole anyone?


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 13, 2013)

Sunni, I kind of...naw not goin there.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok sorry guys I know this isn't a pic of me but weed casserole anyone?
> 
> View attachment 2567861


hehe ill take it



Kodank Moment said:


> Sunni, I kind of...naw not goin there.


going where? you no like my ugly mug?


----------



## slowbus (Mar 13, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Sunni, I kind of...naw not goin there.


no worries.I will.Sunni, /That would be our first date


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> hehe ill take it
> 
> 
> 
> going where? you no like my ugly mug?


No worries there will be plenty at the wedding  That was just one plant haha.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 13, 2013)

No, you're pretty. It isn't that.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2013)

You guys are boring me....



Someone entertain me


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> no worries.I will.Sunni, /That would be our first date


You're gonna give her the clap? Dude! 



giggles26 said:


> You guys are boring me....
> 
> View attachment 2567878
> 
> Someone entertain me


Speaking of entertaining. How long can you keep your mouth like that? ::ziiiiip::


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> No worries there will be plenty at the wedding  That was just one plant haha.


i wanna chill with your wifey so bad! she looks chill as fuck, she deff looks cool !!! WE could bake cupcakes and giggle and kick you out of the room smoke the weed and drink some wine!!



Kodank Moment said:


> No, you're pretty. It isn't that.


i think im confused now


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> You're gonna give her the clap? Dude!


hahahahahahahah 
funny! funny!


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> You're gonna give her the clap? Dude!


grossssssssssssssssssssssssssssss im proud to be std free and never have had one thanks, okay tmi i know LOL im drunk sush


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> i wanna chill with your wifey so bad! she looks chill as fuck, she deff looks cool !!! WE could bake cupcakes and giggle and kick you out of the room smoke the weed and drink some wine!!
> 
> 
> i think im confused now



Don't be. My inner censor stopped me. Carry on.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> You're gonna give her the clap? Dude!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of entertaining. How long can you keep your mouth like that? ::ziiiiip::




Wouldn't you like to know 



sunni said:


> i wanna chill with your wifey so bad! she looks chill as fuck, she deff looks cool !!! WE could bake cupcakes and giggle and kick you out of the room smoke the weed and drink some wine!!
> 
> 
> i think im confused now


Haha she is chill as fuck, hey wait a min kick me out of the room? That's not nice I wanna play! Oh well I'll just go to my garden lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> grossssssssssssssssssssssssssssss im proud to be std free and never have had one thanks, okay tmi i know LOL im drunk sush


I like the drunk sunni lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2567724.................what i currently look like 2 glasses of vino in


If I wasn't a dog I would try and settle down with this 
You are truely beautiful Sunni but shiiiiiit #youknowme #mydickdontsleep #nahimplayin #thisaintinstagramnbutilikehashtagssueme


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> If I wasn't a dog I would try and settle down with this
> You are truely beautiful Sunni but shiiiiiit #youknowme #mydickdontsleep #nahimplayin #thisaintinstagramnbutilikehashtagssueme


Double post?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> grossssssssssssssssssssssssssssss im proud to be std free and never have had one thanks, okay tmi i know LOL im drunk sush


Same here. The closest I got to an STD was three feet. The little fucker tried to kiss me.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> If I wasn't a dog I would try and settle down with this
> You are truely beautiful Sunni but shiiiiiit #youknowme #mydickdontsleep #nahimplayin #thisaintinstagramnbutilikehashtagssueme


i thought you divorced me?


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Double post?


And I liked em both.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Wouldn't you like to know


Yes I would. That's why I asked.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Double post?




Nope, u trippin giggles must be some good shit u puffin


----------



## smok3h (Mar 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Yes I would. That's why I asked.


Bullshit. I call shenanigans!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> And I liked em both.


I would ask why, but your av says don't worry bout what the fuck i be doing lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Yes I would. That's why I asked.


Haha guess you will just have to use your imagination 



KushXOJ said:


> Nope, u trippin giggles must be some good shit u puffin


I only grow good shit lol so I guess I must be puffin on that good shit


----------



## prosperian (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2567724.................what i currently look like 2 glasses of vino in


Very nice.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Very nice.


View attachment 2567900...........


----------



## prosperian (Mar 13, 2013)

Use your imagination...


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> i thought you divorced me?


Valentines day was around the corner and the way my bank account is set up.....


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Valentines day was around the corner and the way my bank account is set up.....


not even it happend like 2 days ago


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2013)

So I see pic of yourself thread turned into random jibber jabber thread. Post some pics sunni I need to blow something up


----------



## slowbus (Mar 13, 2013)

up in the clouds ~


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 13, 2013)

Sunni, that picture of you that you posted just might be the best picture ive seen of you. You look great in it


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Sunni, that picture of you that you posted just might be the best picture ive seen of you. You look great in it


LOL so you sayin im ugly in every other photo? hahahaahahaha jk thanks for the compliment.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> up in the clouds ~


You stay off that sled after a heavy snow fall now you hear? You don't want an avalanche landing on you.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 13, 2013)

No im just sayin that i cant wait till tomorrow..........cause you get better lookin every day. Ohhh snap


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You stay off that sled after a heavy snow fall now you hear? You don't want an avalanche landing on you.


And there is that other gorgeous canadian woman. How are you tonite hereshe?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 13, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Use your imagination...


You look smoken hot to me


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ninja you need to get laid lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> No im just sayin that i cant wait till tomorrow..........cause you get better lookin every day. Ohhh snap


oh shit ninja let me just get my panties off for you ill wait in bed for that line hahahahahaha jkjk


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You stay off that sled after a heavy snow fall now you hear? You don't want an avalanche landing on you.


Well speaking of sexy ladies are you posting a pic of your beautiful self today for me to drool over?


----------



## smok3h (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh shit ninja let me just get my panties off for you ill wait in bed for that line hahahahahaha jkjk


Classic line, Ninja! Works every time! See!!??


----------



## prosperian (Mar 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You look smoken hot to me


and I have a smooth finish.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 13, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Use your imagination...


What strain is that exactly? 
I had a mystery seed look damn near identical. 
The ganja gods smiled on me with that lonely seed I germ'd.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 13, 2013)

Evening ladies and gents...I do have a picture to post but I'm waiting for the little bunny to appear so I can show him my latest shoe shot. He got so excited the last time I think he nearly hopped off my screen.lol


----------



## prosperian (Mar 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> What strain is that exactly?
> I had a mystery seed look damn near identical.
> The ganja gods smiled on me with that lonely seed I germ'd.


That's a AK47 from my first grow. Harvested over last weekend.


----------



## prosperian (Mar 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Evening ladies and gents...I do have a picture to post but I'm waiting for the little bunny to appear so I can show him my latest shoe shot. He got so excited the last time I think he nearly hopped off my screen.lol


Hey, I'm a sucker for a shoe shot, bring it on.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 13, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Hey, I'm a sucker for a shoe shot, bring it on.


Well...what the Hell, he's just going to have to sniff them out for himself...(sorry for the bad pun)


----------



## prosperian (Mar 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well...what the Hell, he's just going to have to sniff them out for himself...(sorry for the bad pun)


Worth the wait.


----------



## prosperian (Mar 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well...what the Hell, he's just going to have to sniff them out for himself...(sorry for the bad pun)










Ok, you win, but I'm a close second.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 13, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Ok, you win, but I'm a close second.


That is damn sexy, I have to admit!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> )


OMG! wow! 

You could stop traffic with legs like those!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 13, 2013)

So, you have a labeller Prosperian? How civilized of you, I like the art on the wall too.


----------



## prosperian (Mar 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> So, you have a labeller Prosperian? How civilized of you, I like the art on the wall too.


Thanks, Hopper on the wall, one of my favs. Yeah labels, you caught me, organized to a fault. But like I said, smooth to the finish.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 13, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Thanks, Hopper on the wall, one of my favs. Yeah labels, you caught me, organized to a fault. But like I said, smooth to the finish.


I'm a huge art fan and sit for hours looking at the old masters in the art books I've collected. I have quite a bit of art work on my walls but two especially amazing paintings I found though out the years in different thrift stores I've looked in. It's amazing how people could not know any better and part with such things.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well...what the Hell, he's just going to have to sniff them out for himself...(sorry for the bad pun)


 this popped into my head first thing lol [youtube]5nZniMYCZp4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## prosperian (Mar 13, 2013)

Your legs are a work of art.


----------



## prosperian (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn, ninja had to go and ruin my mojo.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh shit ninja let me just get my panties off for you ill wait in bed for that line hahahahahaha jkjk


Omg sunni your makin me blush  my mom was reading this with me when this came up, she laughed, i was kinda embarassed, sooo funny


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Damn, ninja had to go and ruin my mojo.


It's okay dude, you're smooth to the finish, lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 13, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Damn, ninja had to go and ruin my mojo.


........eliminate the competition....check. Ok, now swoop in and get the girl.........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't go breaking to many RIU hearts hereshegrows, lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Omg sunni your makin me blush  my mom was reading this with me when this came up, she laughed, i was kinda embarassed, sooo funny


haha tell your mom i said hiii i was just kidding though


----------



## prosperian (Mar 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm a huge art fan and sit for hours looking at the old masters in the art books I've collected. I have quite a bit of art work on my walls but two especially amazing paintings I found though out the years in different thrift stores I've looked in. It's amazing how people could not know any better and part with such things.


All kidding aside, you shall receive a rep bump simply because you are classing up the joint with your appreciation of art, in all forms.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha tell your mom i said hiii i was just kidding though


Darn it, there goes that fantasy, i just told her you said hi. She took this picture of me yesterday, its not very good but whatever


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok its a horrible picture of me lmao, whatever baahahahahaaa


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 13, 2013)

prosperian said:


> All kidding aside, you shall receive a rep bump simply because you are classing up the joint with your appreciation of art, in all forms.


Im going to rep bump her cause shes daaaaaaaaaaamn sexy. Yes she is


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Darn it, there goes that fantasy, i just told her you said hi. She took this picture of me yesterday, its not very good but whatever


It's a great picture and that little boy is just so sweet with his little blond head. Looks like a nice moment for everyone


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well...what the Hell, he's just going to have to sniff them out for himself...(sorry for the bad pun)


Now I see how thump's foot fetish formed 


He's gonna be so excited, we won't be able understand one sentence from him


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 13, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Now I see how thump's foot fetish formed
> 
> 
> He's gonna be so excited, we won't be able understand one sentence from him


lol, I know, I can't wait...I got a bathtub one that I'm just itching to post. Half the fun is trying to figure out the comment, he's great!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 13, 2013)

I love it when he gets excited! Rotfl i cant stop laughing when he sees feet. Its so funny


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> lol, I know, I can't wait...I got a bathtub one that I'm just itching to post. Half the fun is trying to figure out the comment, he's great!


Do it, I'm sure he can by a new computer once he ruins his current one from the pic


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Do it, I'm sure he can by a new computer once he ruins his current one from the pic


Lol ya his keyboard is gonna be all glued together after a pic like that  thumps gonna be extremely happy. Lmao


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 13, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Now I see how thump's foot fetish formed
> 
> 
> He's gonna be so excited, we won't be able understand one sentence from him


I pm'd him with a link to the post of the shoes. I told him he was missing out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I pm'd him with a link to the post of the shoes. I told him he was missing out.


How nice of you. I was just gonna say he wanted someone to give him a heads up any time a foot shot appeared, lol. You better include the post number too


----------



## smok3h (Mar 14, 2013)

Hahaha, I feel like I've been missing out. I'm unaware of thump and his foot fetish. Sounds like pretty lol-worthy content though.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> How nice of you. I was just gonna say he wanted someone to give him a heads up any time a foot shot appeared, lol. You better include the post number too


I did.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 14, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Hahaha, I feel like I've been missing out. I'm unaware of thump and his foot fetish. Sounds like pretty lol-worthy content though.


If you want to catch up, check out post 14606, my single girl shoes. Then look to post 14655 and 14658. Our Thump gets a bit excited


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 14, 2013)

That pic of your legs would get any man excited though. Oh and the shoes are pretty hot too, gurrr baby yah


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 14, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> lol, I know, I can't wait...I got a bathtub one that I'm just itching to post. Half the fun is trying to figure out the comment, he's great!


So are we doing picture of your feet thread now just for thump.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm rocking some pretty sexy steel toed work boots this morning.

Any takers ?

Thump ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm rocking some pretty sexy steel toed work boots this morning.
> 
> Any takers ?
> 
> Thump ?


Are they redwings though, lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Are they redwings though, lol


No, but I earned those while still in high school.
Found out about it cruising through MickyDees drive through @ 2:00 am & seeing myself in the window reflection.
Ya know, the big painted on bozo smile.
Damn, I gotta go brush again.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 14, 2013)

No!! Don't start the party without me!! 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm rocking some pretty sexy steel toed work boots this morning.
> 
> Any takers ?
> 
> Thump ?



What? Wait! Men in work boots? How could I refuse?


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ahh... somebody is from the Detroit area.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Ahh... somebody is from the Detroit area.


........


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Ahh... somebody is from the Detroit area.


I'm English so I don't get it!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm English so I don't get it!!


Redwings is a hockey team from detroit


And redwings is also a brand of work boot. Built like a boss. Solid work boots


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Redwings is a hockey team from detroit
> 
> 
> And redwings is also a brand of work boot. Built like a boss. Solid work boots


Oh, and I thought guys from Detroit sailed the red sea or something! Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh, and I thought guys from Detroit sailed the red sea or something! Lol


Get your mind outta the gutter! Lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Get your mind outta the gutter! Lol


Obviously just can't get enough! KK loves his week off !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Redwings is a hockey team from detroit
> 
> 
> And redwings is also a brand of work boot. Built like a boss. Solid work boots


*"Redwings is a hockey team from detroit"*

And a good one at that .... except for this year. :-/


----------



## Figong (Mar 14, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> *"Redwings is a hockey team from detroit"*
> 
> And a good one at that .... except for this year. :-/


Yeah, Earl the pearl in St. Clair Shores won't even take bets on `em.. as an aside.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Mar 14, 2013)

Me working out:


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bruins. All day, uuuuury day. Not to mention Celtics, Patriots, Red Sox and the Revolution.

And shitty traffic, rude people, and very high cost of living.


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 14, 2013)

So where are all your feet? I was expecting to see feet!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Bruins. All day, uuuuury day. Not to mention Celtics, Patriots, Red Sox and the Revolution.
> 
> And shitty traffic, rude people, and very high cost of living.



With the NHL realignment we will get to see the Red Wings vs the Bruins now.

A little friendly wager may be in order......


----------



## thump easy (Mar 14, 2013)

DAM THOSE ARE SUCK BUTIFULL FEET AND EVERY THING THEY BELONG TOO???? OW MY GOD!!! WOW!!! IMPRESIVE I CAN LOOK BUT NOT TOUCH I GOT TO SAY VERY IMPRESSED.... kinda drowling a lil lolz THANK YOU FOR THOSE PICS THATS WHY I LOVE THIS SIGHT SOMETIME IT REALY FUN!!! THANKS FOR THE P.M. CARNE!!!! i gota go i got alot of work but i will be posted LOLZ


----------



## smok3h (Mar 14, 2013)

thump easy said:


> i gota go i got alot of work


And many faps were had.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 14, 2013)

I dont know i put (SUCK) i ment SUCH!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

thump easy said:


> I dont know i put (SUCK) i ment SUCH!!!!


That's ok bro, we understand you lmao


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

I want to get in on some leg action.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

I prefer something more like this.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 14, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> So where are all your feet? I was expecting to see feet!


Mine got cold !!! Lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I prefer something more like this.
> 
> View attachment 2568938


Damn right! Where are our RIU male models?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

If my hubby permits me, I will take pics of his legs tonight.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 14, 2013)

That looks like me except not as fuzzy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> That looks like me except not as fuzzy


Prove it. If you take a underwear pic, I will take a bra pic.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Prove it. If you take a underwear pic, I will take a bra pic.


OH snap, where is this going to go...

Because you know hes going to!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

View attachment 2568961

As soon as he got home I told him to strip. lol

He hasn't worked out in forever, but still has nice legs.

And he doesnt want me to post a bra pic. =P


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

tmi.........

i put tmi....


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 14, 2013)

I thought this was about feet, so here is mine!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Pulls up a seat. Breaks out the camera. Grabs a bottle of lube and a warm towel. Cuts out the light. Locks the doors. Turns off the ringer.
> 
> 
> Edit: LOL... the timing on my post could not have been any worse!


You like the mocha? LMAO


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Pulls up a seat. Breaks out the camera. Grabs a bottle of lube and a warm towel. Cuts out the light. Locks the doors. Turns off the ringer.
> 
> 
> Edit: LOL... the timing on my post could not have been any worse!



LMFAO.. yea, needed to be under my post... But shit man that was a good laugh!


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You like the mocha? LMAO


damnit! you quoted before i could edit!! my timing on my comment was horrible!! lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> LMFAO.. yea, needed to be under my post... But shit man that was a good laugh!


LMAO!! Exactly!! That was what I was aiming for... damnit!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

It's too late See4!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> tmi.........
> 
> i put tmi....


To late flaming pie quoted it, lmao


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Pulls up a seat. Breaks out the camera. Grabs a bottle of lube and a warm towel. Cuts out the light. Locks the doors. Turns off the ringer.
> 
> 
> Edit: LOL... the timing on my post could not have been any worse!


LOL !!

I about shit myself when I saw your post just after Flaming pie's "Man in Skivvy's" pics.


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> To late flaming pie quoted it, lmao


and only YOU hold the power to change that!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You like the mocha? LMAO




Doesn't like the mocha? Lmao


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

I was hoping for a more female response. lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh look! A unicorn!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Oh look! A unicorn!!


View attachment 2568969 .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

Dang. I haven't seen that one yet.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> and only YOU hold the power to change that!!!


You know I love you man, but I ain't erasing it, lol  that was classic, the edit you did made it even more classic lol



GWN is on the scene, you can ask him to do it  Hahahahaha


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You know I love you man, but I ain't erasing it, lol  that was classic, the edit you did made it even more classic lol
> 
> 
> 
> GWN is on the scene, you can ask him to do it  Hahahahaha


No no, its all good. I wrote it. I deserve it. My timing just sucks!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

This one is more fantabulous.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You know I love you man, but I ain't erasing it, lol  that was classic, the edit you did made it even more classic lol
> GWN is on the scene, you can ask him to do it  Hahahahaha


I've got people sticking their heads in my office wondering if I'm off my rocker.
Laughing my ass off.
Thanks see4 - your timing was impeccable !


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got people sticking their heads in my office wondering if I'm off my rocker.
> Laughing my ass off.
> Thanks see4 - your timing was impeccable !


I'm still lmao about it.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

shits getting way to weird for me up in here


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Why oh why do I type so slowly when Im baked? Just 1 minute faster and it would have just looked pervy...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> LOL !!
> 
> I about shit myself when I saw your post just after Flaming pie's "Man in Skivvy's" pics.


Thank you for connecting the dots for me! I was reading back through the posts and knew something good happened ..... but couldn't quite piece it together. haha!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

*The future is gay as shit!*


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> shits getting way to weird for me up in here


yes! please make a distraction while I make for a quiet getaway!


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Im fucking dying over here. I seriously haven't laughed this hard in a long while.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

Whats worse, is he responded when my husband's booty pic was still up.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

i see the head of a peeners


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Why oh why do I type so slowly when Im baked? Just 1 minute faster and it would have just looked pervy...


The 3 minute delay between post is what made it awesome, lol!  I'm Still laughing my ass off here


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Whats worse, is he responded when my husband's booty pic was still up.


wait? what? oh lord... what did i get myself into... 


Your honor! I did not see that man standing there!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I prefer something more like this.
> 
> View attachment 2568938



Those underwear are terrible btw.


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> The 3 minute delay between post is what made it awesome, lol!  I'm Still laughing my ass off here


well, 2 minute delay, but thats what i get for being baked and trying to make a funny... my timing was..... "perfect"


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

i've laughed myself into being sober... i didn't even fucking know that was possible.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah, i was talking about the legs. not the underwear. My hubby was wearing knit briefs. I made him change from boxers because boxers pulled up made him look like he was doing a dainty pose.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> well, 2 minute delay, but thats what i get for being baked and trying to make a funny... my timing was..... "perfect"


Oh you made a funny alright.. best funny I've seen yet!


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

From now on, I will wait at least 10 minutes after you post anything, make sure the coast is clear.

Edit: DAMNIT!!! Again.. I post too late.. I need to start quoting shit. Fuck fuck fuck. That was meant for Flaming Pie.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> From now on, I will wait at least 10 minutes after you post anything, make sure the coast is clear.
> 
> Edit: DAMNIT!!! Again.. I post too late.. I need to start quoting shit. Fuck fuck fuck. That was meant for Flaming Pie.


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to see4 again.*


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

boxers ftw.


----------



## prosperian (Mar 14, 2013)

Originally Posted by *see4*Pulls up a seat. Breaks out the camera. Grabs a bottle of lube and a warm towel. Cuts out the light. Locks the doors. Turns off the ringer.


Edit: LOL... the timing on my post could not have been any worse!


I can't buy this kind of quality entertainment! Unless I go to the neighborhood gay bar, Moby Dicks.


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Originally Posted by *see4*Pulls up a seat. Breaks out the camera. Grabs a bottle of lube and a warm towel. Cuts out the light. Locks the doors. Turns off the ringer.
> 
> 
> Edit: LOL... the timing on my post could not have been any worse!
> ...


There is nothing gay about a man wanting to quietly masturbate in the dark with the door locked to another man's legs..... is there?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> There is nothing gay about a man wanting to quietly masturbate in the dark with the door locked to another man's legs..... is there?


Don't lie, you were looking at the package and booty.


----------



## see4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Don't lie, you were looking at the package and booty.


Im quoting... and waiting ten minutes to post anything after you!!! You wicked woman!


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

i like you non zombie rosey!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 14, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> *me the ZOMBIE*
> 
> View attachment 2548838


us zombies gotta stick togeather!


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 14, 2013)

Why thank you Sunni!


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> us zombies gotta stick togeather!
> 
> View attachment 2569038


well hell yeah!!! good one bro!!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> us zombies gotta stick togeather!
> 
> View attachment 2569038


yeah we do....


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 14, 2013)

btw, I loved the Medussa comment, I can definitely see a resemblance!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

All gayness aside. Can you imagine how my hubby's legs woulda been when he was running every day in the marines? YUMMMMMM


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

I am shut a shlopy twat. I love my wife soooooo Much, here she is dressed up with her friends, If yopu haven't already watched/read/sean/ the series by Stieg arson (rip)





my wife os on the right........


----------



## greenswag (Mar 14, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2568963
> I thought this was about feet, so here is mine!


Those are not 'granny' feet! Very nice


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

oi oi, nowt wong with granny freet!!!! I love me Gran. Her feet aint mutch too shout about thiught!!! pooor big G!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 14, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2568963
> I thought this was about feet, so here is mine!


granny those are cougar feet, i bet yur a fox, that whole picture just says grrr baby, ya!....do you guys have Austin Powers over there?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 14, 2013)

View attachment 2569422I can't believe all the fun I missed today while I was at work. That's it, I'm keeping my lap top open on peoples chest while I work on them from now on!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2569422I can't believe all the fun I missed today while I was at work. That's it, I'm keeping my lap top open on peoples chest while I work on them from now on!


Raaawwrrrr


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Raaawwrrrr


Thanks Doc, I am a Cougar after all


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

holly shit, don' t tell my wife about "hereshegrows£........things for sbore groiiung!!!!


----------



## greenswag (Mar 14, 2013)

I've been with a couple cougars, actually mostly cougars lol. Guess once you go there you can't bring yourself to go back


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

Right , Drunken rwquests ant #y one, fuk I ant spll I am so dronk.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2569422I can't believe all the fun I missed today while I was at work. That's it, I'm keeping my lap top open on peoples chest while I work on them from now on!


Your eyes are beautiful like the prism of an emerald. And your teeth are perfect like a dental hygienists.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> Right , Drunken rwquests ant #y one, fuk I ant spll I am so dronk.


i want to sig this..........so bad


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 14, 2013)

? sbore groiiung...is that a different language?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 14, 2013)

Gentlemen prefer blondes.


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Every woman I seen on here is beautiful. I need my fat ugly woman fix. Guess I'll go surf Plenty of Fish


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

omg, did you watch the Mastershcef thing with those plebs in oit.....fuk sake , gold helop the human race...lol


neosapien said:


> Your eyes are beautiful like the prism of an emerald. And your teeth are perfect like a dental hygienists.





sunni said:


> i want to sig this..........so bad


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 14, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2569422I can't believe all the fun I missed today while I was at work. That's it, I'm keeping my lap top open on peoples chest while I work on them from now on!


I wanted to say somthing witty and smooth but i couldnt really think of anything, i kinda just got lost in your eyes and smoothness went out the window. Hmmmmmmm..........*sigh*


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 14, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Gentlemen prefer blondes.


I like blond and white doggies too Look at that sweet puppy face!


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

Come here. I'll gibve you a big sexy hug and you will not no any of the difference....


Doobius1 said:


> Every woman I seen on here is beautiful. I need my fat ugly woman fix. Guess I'll go surf Plenty of Fish


----------



## greenswag (Mar 14, 2013)

Jesus christ don't let word get out about this thread or soon we'll start getting girls who don't even grow showing up just to enjoy the feeding frenzy of attention  it's like throwing a delicious hunk of meet into a pool of peranhas, at least thats how I immagine it. Dst, you're fucking sloshed, and I am kind of jelly.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

stop it, my wife is already shouting divouiserce


hereshegrows said:


> I like blond and white doggies too Look at that sweet puppy face!


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEd, love them ladies!!!!!


greenswag said:


> Jesus christ don't let word get out about this thread or soon we'll start getting girls who don't even grow showing up just to enjoy the feeding frenzy of attention  it's like throwing a delicious hunk of meet into a pool of peranhas, at least thats how I immagine it. Dst, you're fucking sloshed, and I am kind of jelly.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 14, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Jesus christ don't let word get out about this thread or soon we'll start getting girls who don't even grow showing up just to enjoy the feeding frenzy of attention  it's like throwing a delicious hunk of meet into a pool of peranhas, at least thats how I immagine it. Dst, you're fucking sloshed, and I am kind of jelly.


sooo, you wanna see my weed too?


----------



## greenswag (Mar 14, 2013)

Haha by no means required but bud porn is always happily accepted! But you'll have to be in the picture too, threads rules not mine!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 14, 2013)

View attachment 2569467This is my better side


----------



## greenswag (Mar 14, 2013)

'Like' man why do they make everything more difficult on mobile?


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

I wann a see something, I don;t know what, it's so hard to spell yet furry frustrati8ng.....
s


hereshegrows said:


> sooo, you wanna see my weed too?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> I wann a see something, I don;t know what, it's so hard to spell yet furry frustrati8ng.....
> s



bwhahahahahahahahah


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 14, 2013)

Dam i need to buy a super computer to keep up with all the posts every where. 

My comp has been running slow ever since i installed a bunch of FEA software to get work done at home. I think my comp was not powerful enough and I fried it.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ? sbore groiiung...is that a different language?


I think so, I






me nkow now.........a littkle bit loiingo


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 14, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2569467This is my better side


i disagree, the icy side of you is nice but i like the spicy lil devil side of you more


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

go Base mate. I hate the wwwwwwwwwwhateverthe fukitscallled!!!!


RyanTheRhino said:


> Dam i need to buy a super computer to keep up with all the posts every where.
> 
> My comp has been running slow ever since i installed a bunch of FEA software to get work done at home. I think my comp was not powerful enough and I fried it.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 14, 2013)

DST said:


> go Base mate. I hate the wwwwwwwwwwhateverthe fukitscallled!!!!



hold on i need to chug this fifth to translate that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2569422I can't believe all the fun I missed today while I was at work. That's it, I'm keeping my lap top open on peoples chest while I work on them from now on!


Beautiful I would totally fuck you!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 14, 2013)

Her eyes are amazing . i have that same blue /yellow/green


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Her eyes are amazing . i have that same blue /yellow/green


Mine are green with brown;







Wanna fuck?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 14, 2013)

oh yea .....


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 14, 2013)

dam i guess i cant take a picture with a camera, Its not green like that.

Its hard to explain. Its deep blue with yellow spikes. It just shows up green on the camera i guess.

dam you artists


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 14, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> dam i guess i cant take a picture with a camera, Its not green like that.
> 
> Its hard to explain. Its deep blue with yellow spikes. It just shows up green on the camera i guess.
> 
> dam you artists


It's best to take a picture outside to show the true colour of your eyes, mine don't look too green if the picture is taken inside either.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Same here. The closest I got to an STD was three feet. The little fucker tried to kiss me.


They can surgically remove that supernumerary foot. You'll have to earn the nickname (the Tripod) otherwise. cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2013)

I've never had a close call with an STD, maybe I'm not fuckin' enough...


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I've been with a couple cougars, actually mostly cougars lol. Guess once you go there you can't bring yourself to go back


I know I am way behind on this one but I could not resist.....I was 17 years old and it was my birthday...I was out doing some smoking and a little drinking with my older brother.....he was 7 years older....so I was little bro....I used to see him bringing home these beauitiful girls......I was like drooling.....well that night we were at his house and three Cougars came to visit him......Oh...I was scared shitless...I was like ...well see you later bro....he said....hey boy...you aint going nowhere.....ay ya yi....oh my goodness......long story short....two took me home with them one stayed with him.....I was never the same boys.....all of a sudden my seventeen year old girlfriends just didnt interest me......Bear was Cougar whipped!!!!!!! them gals worked me over......im speechless....what a birthday gift from my brother....holy crap.....Props big bro RIP!!! Cougars love Bears LMAO

Life is funny that way....I had not thought about that day and night in YEARS...until tonight Thanks yall...that was a great memory I have of how my brother took care of his little bro!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 14, 2013)

Its fiesty cougar night on RIU lol, its all good, i lke claws


----------



## Figong (Mar 14, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Its fiesty cougar night on RIU lol, its all good, i lke claws


Pictures or it didn't happen... haha, hola bro


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

Figong said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen... haha, hola bro


Figong...I wouldnt lie to you bro.....at seventeen.....its woody 24/7 I just did what the hell I was told to do bra...lol The next morning...they drove me home at 6 am...still kinda dark and botted my ass outa the car and later...lol Whoa....oh what a night....remember that tune...anyone??? lol

Pictures...those were the Poloroid days bro....lol who had time for that shit....besides...try taking care of one cougar but TWO.....UGH lol I honestly felt like I had been hit by a train for next couple of days.....seeing them after was also interesting....just that little shitty smile....like thats right boy....you know whats up...lol


----------



## Figong (Mar 14, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Figong...I wouldnt lie to you bro.....at seventeen.....its woody 24/7 I just did what the hell I was told to do bra...lol The next morning...they drove me home at 6 am...still kinda dark and botted my ass outa the car and later...lol Whoa....oh what a night....remember that tune...anyone??? lol


Am by no means doubting you, and yes.. cougars will put the smack down unless you find one that's quite submissive - if you do, she's a rare one from what I've experienced. I also remember the song, as much as I didn't want to admit it. hahaha


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

Figong said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen... haha, hola bro


Si....Carnal...Hola!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 14, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Its fiesty cougar night on RIU lol, its all good, i lke claws


I need passion bro......Im a passionate dude....Everything I do I do it with passion......AMOR buddy.....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I know I am way behind on this one but I could not resist.....I was 17 years old and it was my birthday...I was out doing some smoking and a little drinking with my older brother.....he was 7 years older....so I was little bro....I used to see him bringing home these beauitiful girls......I was like drooling.....well that night we were at his house and three Cougars came to visit him......Oh...I was scared shitless...I was like ...well see you later bro....he said....hey boy...you aint going nowhere.....ay ya yi....oh my goodness......long story short....two took me home with them one stayed with him.....I was never the same boys.....all of a sudden my seventeen year old girlfriends just didnt interest me......Bear was Cougar whipped!!!!!!! them gals worked me over......im speechless....what a birthday gift from my brother....holy crap.....Props big bro RIP!!! Cougars love Bears LMAO
> 
> Life is funny that way....I had not thought about that day and night in YEARS...until tonight Thanks yall...that was a great memory I have of how my brother took care of his little bro!!!



So what the fuck happened?!

Details son!


----------



## smok3h (Mar 15, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So what the fuck happened?!
> 
> Details son!


Sounds like he had a scuffle with a large, wild cat, and he's never been the same since. Which leads me to believe there was some permanent scarring or something.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 15, 2013)

Good morning! All gone to bed have we? Missed you lot- again!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Good morning! All gone to bed have we? Missed you lot- again!


Just about, bright and early in Spain eh? 

I'm drunk as fuck right now! So lets take advantage of that, what are you wearing? 

lol jk


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 15, 2013)

My guess is pyjama pants and a sports bra


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 15, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Those are not 'granny' feet! Very nice


Yea they are granny feet, I'm not quite an old wrinkly yet I would not have shared my feet with you if they had been real old granny feet And thank you or the compliment!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 15, 2013)

my eyes are brown but when i drink or get high they turn green hazzle green i dont know how but they do


----------



## thump easy (Mar 15, 2013)

let me see them??? lolz wow it feels like my birthday or something like it...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 15, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Just about, bright and early in Spain eh?
> 
> I'm drunk as fuck right now! So lets take advantage of that, what are you wearing?
> 
> lol jk


I'm wearing KK. We've just had a nice hot shower together. 


Ninjabowler said:


> My guess is pyjama pants and a sports bra


Hey! I like a workout in bed but that's pushing it! We are both wearing white Cotton dressing gowns !!!


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 15, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> granny those are cougar feet, i bet yur a fox, that whole picture just says grrr baby, ya!....do you guys have Austin Powers over there?


Yes we do! And thank you, I'm not quite retirement home material yet, theirs still life in the old dog lol.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 15, 2013)

thump easy said:


> let me see them??? lolz wow it feels like my birthday or something like it...


You lucky boy! Talk about 'if you don't ask, you don't get!' 

Me harvesting in the garden!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Lahada, I'm coming to Spain, prepare your anus!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 15, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lahada, I'm coming to Spain, prepare your anus!


Id love to see you get past KK. Now that would be funny!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Id love to see you get past KK. Now that would be funny!!


His anus isn't safe either!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Id love to see you get past KK. Now that would be funny!!


Girl Fight!!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 15, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> His anus isn't safe either!


Lol! You need to go to bed! You drank too much and many a true word said in jest!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Girl Fight!!!!!


I'd girl fight you with my 41's!! Except you couldn't manage to fight ur way out of a paper bag- even if it was wet!! Lol JK


----------



## kinetic (Mar 15, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'd girl fight you with my 41's!! Except you couldn't manage to fight ur way out of a paper bag- even if it was wet!! Lol JK


I've tried to put my violence behind me. I have strong feelings about hitting women so you would kick my ass!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> His anus isn't safe either!


 lmao! You crack me up padawan


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 15, 2013)

I think after that picture we should all head to Spain, party at Laha's house!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah dangit. I missed the sexy pics. *crys*


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ah dangit. I missed the sexy pics. *crys*


My pics got deleted?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 15, 2013)

*
11 years old to 60 years old..*


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 15, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I think after that picture we should all head to Spain, party at Laha's house!


You'd all be welcome! Bring ur shears!! Fiesta en las terrazas !!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 15, 2013)

Do we get to smoke what we trim?


----------



## match box (Mar 15, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2569953View attachment 2569950View attachment 2569949View attachment 2569951View attachment 2569957*
> 11 years old to 60 years old..*


Your life at warp speed.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2569953View attachment 2569950View attachment 2569949View attachment 2569951View attachment 2569957*
> 11 years old to 60 years old..*


can i join ur militia??? lol.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 15, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Do we get to smoke what we trim?


Siempre! Mi casa es sus casa !


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Siempre! Mi casa es sus casa !


ayyy mamas tu voca muay sucia... queires leche de huevos? lol


----------



## thump easy (Mar 15, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You lucky boy! Talk about 'if you don't ask, you don't get!'
> 
> Me harvesting in the garden!


its all thier my dream come true lolz jk but wow i realy like these pics i find female feet to be very sexie and pritty but of course everthing else as well but that right thier is the turn onn..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2013)

I bet her legs were super sticky. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2013)

What's with the cardboard box tho? BAD BAD!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 15, 2013)

thump i hear "too many times in one day and you'll go blind"


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 15, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Siempre! Mi casa es sus casa !


Dammmmm......I love when she speaks spanish.....Muy Caliente Grrrrrrrrrrr!!! Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Dammmmm......I love when she speaks spanish.....*Muy Cerveza* Grrrrrrrrrrr!!! Lol


Slightly improved.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ayyy mamas tu voca muay sucia... queires leche de huevos? lol


I need to give you a Spanish lesson! 



Flaming Pie said:


> What's with the cardboard box tho? BAD BAD!!!


Never go from racks straight to glass jars. Use card bags or boxes with holes first. Curing should be slow....
Burping like a baby !! 







KushXOJ said:


> thump i hear "too many times in one day and you'll go blind"


No wonder i now need glasses!!



Bear Country said:


> Dammmmm......I love when she speaks spanish.....Muy Caliente Grrrrrrrrrrr!!! Lol


En cualquier momento !!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you ever thought of having a fish tank on your balcony ??


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 16, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I need to give you a Spanish lesson!


[video=youtube;b_lio51Z1qc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_lio51Z1qc[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 16, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Have you ever thought of having a fish tank on your balcony ??


No, the water would go to over 45C in direct sunlight. The only fish on my terrace go on the BBQ.


Carne Seca said:


> [video=youtube;b_lio51Z1qc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_lio51Z1qc[/video]


This cracked me up. Yup! I'm definitely that kind of teacher! I certainly used to corrupt the class.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Have you ever thought of having a fish tank on your balcony ??


Ninja...birds will eat your balcony fish...


----------



## gioua (Mar 16, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ninja...birds will eat your balcony fish...



get bigger fish.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

gioua said:


> get bigger fish.


or Catfish!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2013)

gioua said:


> get bigger fish.


...This will increase your bird traffic. Or bring bigger birds lol.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ...This will increase your bird traffic. Or bring bigger birds lol.


Again I believe CATfish would combat those birds!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Again I believe CATfish would combat those birds!


[video=youtube;4fkr9uBNRho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=4fkr9uBNRho[/video]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 16, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ninja...birds will eat your balcony fish...


Not if you have a cover for your fishtank  OMG, last night i gave a girl a ride home from the bar and then we drank a bottle of vino and smoked some good dirt weed the belonged to her husband. Right about the time that i realized that i was way to slammered to drive she starts hittin all over me....with her husband upstairs sleepin  so shes on her knees half frickin neked begging me to try and get myself killed and the frickin cat knocks a wine glass over.....ive never seen a half neked chick jump so high in my life. Soooo funny, at least i could catch a couple zzzs after that. Im not the biggest fan of cats but that cat was a life saver


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 16, 2013)

The sea gulls here have a wingspan of 5ft. They attack and eat pigeons. I'd be uncomfortable with a kitten. Can u imagine stepping outside to see ur kitty swooped on? I swear I'd die and shoot them all.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2013)

This time of year the Bald Eagles are everywhere around here.
I could walk out side right now & show you several hundred perched around on the buildings, phone poles & cranes.

I'll wager a cat is no match for one.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 16, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> The sea gulls here have a wingspan of 5ft. They attack and eat pigeons. I'd be uncomfortable with a kitten. Can u imagine stepping outside to see ur kitty swooped on? I swear I'd die and shoot them all.


Lol, i just bought two boxes of clay pigeons yesterday. Dont spaniards make some amazing shotguns?? I thought they did, i cant afford them though. Save yourself the trouble and just get a dog, one that eats birds


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 16, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Lol, i just bought two boxes of clay pigeons yesterday. Dont spaniards make some amazing shotguns?? I thought they did, i cant afford them though. Save yourself the trouble and just get a dog, one that eats birds


I think the Italians make the best ones. I sometimes worry about the cat seeing a small bird on the balcony and leaping over. Most of the time he's indoors. 

Id love some eagles over here to cull the sea gulls!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 16, 2013)

Omg, they totally do that! Cats are crazy! My exs cat fell off her third story balcony screwin around once. It musta landed on its feet though cause it was fine. It just ran up a tree for a while till we got down there. I hope yur cats got some good balance


----------



## chewberto (Mar 16, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> [video=youtube;4fkr9uBNRho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=4fkr9uBNRho[/video]


This is the type of shit i rep for! thanks for verifying my statement!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 16, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Omg, they totally do that! Cats are crazy! My exs cat fell off her third story balcony screwin around once. It musta landed on its feet though cause it was fine. It just ran up a tree for a while till we got down there. I hope yur cats got some good balance


I was picking my mom up for breakfast one morning when her cat jumped out the open window at a bird from her second story window. She landed in the bush below and seemed to be ok. It was pretty crazy, the look on moms face was priceless!


----------



## slowbus (Mar 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> This is the type of shit i rep for! thanks for verifying my statement!



I was out spearing pike for the first time the other day.I was impressed by how vicious a 15 inch pike would attack the 12 inch decoy.It was amazing


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 16, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I was out spearing pike for the first time the other day.I was impressed by how vicious a 15 inch pike would attack the 12 inch decoy.It was amazing


I've never speared em but I love when they strike a lure. Like a friggin truck. Quite the predator, I've had em come after me in the boat.


----------



## jman1062000 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am not posting a pic of me butt ill post one of my Huge asss dog!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 18, 2013)

that chick thats trimming that look yummie all of it lolz


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 18, 2013)

His foots goin again lolz


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

Who says all pot heads are lazy...


----------



## 420God (Mar 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Who says all pot heads are lazy...


Lucky bastard! I have a manual one bolted to my garage floor.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

420God said:


> Lucky bastard! I have a manual one bolted to my garage floor.


Haha ya it makes it much easier


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Who says all pot heads are lazy...
> 
> View attachment 2575266





420God said:


> Lucky bastard! I have a manual one bolted to my garage floor.


I have to pay some Crazy Arab dude. I would kill to have a shop like that.


----------



## 420God (Mar 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha ya it makes it much easier


Nice looking shop BTW! Yours or place of work?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

420God said:


> Nice looking shop BTW! Yours or place of work?


Family's


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Who says all pot heads are lazy...
> 
> View attachment 2575266


You need some safety glasses.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 18, 2013)

Thread renamed "giggles posts pictures of himself" I don't have half the amount of pics as you do who takes all of these man you got a paparazzi hahah always keeping the thread going +rep

edit: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to giggles26 again.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> You need some safety glasses.


Safety glasses are for ammatuers 



Indagrow said:


> Thread renamed "giggles posts pictures of himself" I don't have half the amount of pics as you do who takes all of these man you got a paparazzi hahah always keeping the thread going +rep
> 
> edit: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to giggles26 again.


Haha I have a family that loves to take pics!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 18, 2013)

She said yes... 40 years ago..


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

They got bubbles


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

i want a jeep cherokee so bad... but i want a limited.. 1999-2001 range.. but i want it with the proper v6


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 18, 2013)

I gota 96 Grand limited and I love it.


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I gota 96 Grand limited and I love it.


grands are nice, but i want a cherokee specifically, not the grand.. regular cherokees are bad ass taking offroad, so much fun and they run for fucking ever if you treat them good and dont let the rust on the rocker panels get out of hand


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> i want a jeep cherokee so bad... but i want a limited.. 1999-2001 range.. but i want it with the proper v6


I love mine. Keeps on running and running. It's the the inline 6 with factory header  That bitch will burn the tires off all day


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> grands are nice, but i want a cherokee specifically, not the grand.. regular cherokees are bad ass taking offroad, so much fun and they run for fucking ever if you treat them good and dont let the rust on the rocker panels get out of hand


Got some jeeps on my lot.. Maybe take one for a long test drive.. Eh eh eh


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I love mine. Keeps on running and running. It's the the inline 6 with factory header  That bitch will burn the tires off all day


fuck yea man! thats the one.. the inline 6 is fucking solid.. 5 speed manual or auto? -- im not gunna lie, i prefer the auto..

you have rocker rust?


----------



## see4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Got some jeeps on my lot.. Maybe take one for a long test drive.. Eh eh eh


definitely man! pre-owned lot or like a herb chambers?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2575316
> 
> She said yes... 40 years ago..


That same day. Got home from a 11 month WestPac.
I think she might have had a plan or something just love the look on her face!


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2013)

sooooooooo cute


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

We are green friendly


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Safety glasses are for ammatuers


And people that like having two eyes. Accidents happen no matter how careful you are.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2013)

Able bodied "Seaman" DirtSurfr, front and center.



dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2575358


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2575316
> 
> She said yes... 40 years ago..


Congratulations and Good Wishes! 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Able bodied "Seaman" DirtSurfr, front and center.


The look on her face clearly says, "Acres and acres of him and he's aaaall mine.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Congratulations and Good Wishes!


A little late but thanks Bro.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> And people that like having two eyes. Accidents happen no matter how careful you are.


I was an accident but look how great I turned out


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> And people that like having two eyes. Accidents happen no matter how careful you are.


Too true, maybe thats why we have two. My uncle lost one and he used to love freaking me out with the glass one! He used to play the guitar and then pick up his drink but when he said "cheers" he'd clink his glass eye! Lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> A little late but thanks Bro.


40 years? I think people should be congratulating you all year long. Marriages these days are lucky if they make it past the 5th year. 



giggles26 said:


> I was an accident but look how great I turned out


You're not an accident. You're a love child.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 18, 2013)

see any Broncos??


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> 40 years? I think people should be congratulating you all year long. Marriages these days are lucky if they make it past the 5th year.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not an accident. You're a love child.


Haha, well some may call it love, but I call it the milk man


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2575316
> 
> She said yes... 40 years ago..


You are a lucky man. Congrats.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> That same day. Got home from a 11 month WestPac.
> I think she might have had a plan or something just love the look on her face!
> View attachment 2575358


Your wifes smirk reminds me of tina fey.

I bet you two made some attractive babies. =)


----------



## silasraven (Mar 18, 2013)

you look like you sister more than anything.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2013)

silasraven said:


> you look like you sister more than anything.


How do you know what dirtsurfr's sister looks like ?


----------



## silasraven (Mar 18, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How do you know what dirtsurfr's sister looks like ?


steve french had x marks the spot and then he removed it.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 19, 2013)

damn I'm sexy in this pic


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 19, 2013)

silasraven said:


> you look like you sister more than anything.


Did you fall outta your chair and hit your head again??


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 19, 2013)

silasraven said:


> you look like you sister more than anything.





dirtsurfr said:


> Did you fall outta you chair and hit you head again??



Correction.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Did you fall outta your chair and hit your head again??


[video=youtube;T7XIBdLjl74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7XIBdLjl74[/video]
something like this


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

My girl thought I was taking a piss lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have that grow tent!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

See behind gorgeous small person.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 20, 2013)

That dog is tiny lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

LoL! She was a puppy in that picture! She was only a few months old. She's a little bigger now. Not...terribly bigger or anything. But Chihuahua-sized.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 20, 2013)

Still bite sized for my boy, hes a gentle giant though. My hampster escapes from its ball somtimes and he just follows it around and looks at it. Its so funny. Hes great w kids


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

What kind of dog is he?


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 20, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You lucky boy! Talk about 'if you don't ask, you don't get!'
> 
> Me harvesting in the garden!


I'd choose the legs over the bud any day.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 20, 2013)

Hes a blue doberman. I rescued him, he was in *ruff* shape when i got him. Now hes all better and fatter


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, I start my 1st day of work in a couple hours. I'm holding onto this picture in my mind to get me through the shitty day.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2578008See behind gorgeous small person.


I think the correct term is "little person".

What tent is that btw?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> I'd choose the legs over the bud any day.


I'm greedy I like both.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 20, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Well, I start my 1st day of work in a couple hours. I'm holding onto this picture in my mind to get me through the shitty day.
> 
> View attachment 2578110


Oh me too. She's cute enough to get us both through lol.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2013)

View attachment 2578232
Mom and Me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2578232
> Mom and Me


You didn't even have to say that is your Mom.
Her eyes tell it all.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 22, 2013)

Damn this thread has died, oh well time for ducky time!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 22, 2013)

Due to a severely twisted evening, no amount of love nor money will be getti g la Hada to participate! Amy spelling n grammatical mistakes will be overlooked on this occasion!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 22, 2013)

Booo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 22, 2013)

Time to relax for the evening


----------



## gioua (Mar 22, 2013)

medibles are awesome...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Due to a severely twisted evening, no amount of love nor money will be getti g la Hada to participate! Amy spelling n grammatical mistakes will be overlooked on this occasion!


What in the hell happened?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 22, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> What in the hell happened?


Kenny Ken got a little rough?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Kenny Ken got a little rough?


I wouldn't think so. He doesn't seem the type.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 22, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I wouldn't think so. He doesn't seem the type.


Ya think? lol


----------



## slowbus (Mar 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Kenny Ken got a little rough?



I think thats whats she's wishing for


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2013)

My guess is Kenny is around just long enough for that ankle to heal then back across the channel.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 23, 2013)

Haha!! I'm back again. After singing Rihannas 'Diamonds in the sky' all the way home! Referring to my eyesight! 

Yeah he's been a bit rough with me but I like it like that! I wasn't too happy about the thick lip he gave me the other night in the kitchen when demonstrating some moves. He missed, head butted my lip, which spilt and bled. He also caught my nose and you should have seen the look of horror on his face! Don't worry, I still have my straight nose and perfect teeth! Not sure if I like my duck lip though?? Every single day I tell him that I can't believe I met him on RIU. We couldn't get on any better and I take him everywhere with me. 

I went out to a private party for a leaving do last night. I've got 2 friends leaving Barca for good next week.  No weed VIPS last night, just my normal bunch. Summers round the corner and I cant wait to go out all the time.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My guess is Kenny is around just long enough for that ankle to heal then back across the channel.


 Not good to judge others by your own relationship failures.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Not good to judge others by your own relationship failures.


I have a pretty badass wife but nice try.


----------



## see4 (Mar 23, 2013)

I imagine anal warts are painful and annoying.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 23, 2013)

Ummmmm......where the hells Sunni?? I gotta say, i miss me some hot Sunni pics, im having withdrawls i thinks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> I imagine anal warts are painful and annoying.


dafuq?

Who has anal warts?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ummmmm......where the hells Sunni?? I gotta say, i miss me some hot Sunni pics, im having withdrawls i thinks


Would that be a genteel southern drawl?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 23, 2013)

Afternoon cutie pie, i havent had the pleasure of talking to you in a while. Im sure your looking beautiful as always.  Are you feeling a well as you look these days?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Afternoon cutie pie, i havent had the pleasure of talking to you in a while. Im sure your looking beautiful as always.  Are you feeling a well as you look these days?


I didn't know you played for the other team.

Carne is good at scooping em up. Good looking man he is.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Would that be a genteel southern drawl?


Nahh, im just still a little tipsy from last nights honey jack rampage


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I didn't know you played for the other team.
> 
> Carne is good at scooping em up. Good looking man he is.


I really don't think that was directed at me. LOL


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 23, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehee I am sure lahada has anal warts


Hey stranger how you doing?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I didn't know you played for the other team.
> 
> Carne is good at scooping em up. Good looking man he is.


Carnes hawt its true but i aint braggin...ok i am braggin, ive had lots of gay men hit on me. Ive even had two gay men and one confused man attempt to kiss me. What can i say bitches? I am fabulous!! I had to graciously decline though. Ive never been atracted to nething but two ripe breasts and a wet vajay-jay.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Carnes hawt its true but i aint braggin...ok i am braggin, ive had lots of gay men hit on me. Ive even had two gay men and one confused man attempt to kiss me. What can i say bitches? I am fabulous!! I had to graciously decline though. Ive never been atracted to nething but two ripe breasts and a wet vajay-jay.


It's the outfit. You're irresistible.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

I've been fine I suppose. I have talked about it a bit on my cfl thread.

Been setting up the baby room and taking care of my plants.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I've been fine I suppose. I have talked about it a bit on my cfl thread.
> 
> Been setting up the baby room and taking care of my plants.


Nesting 101


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

What's weird about the pregger belly, is it doesn't hurt to carry it around. I thought it was gonna hurt my back and make me feel front heavy. Sometimes I forget i have the belly tho.


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 23, 2013)

a picture I just took for RIU


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

My poor cat got her tail stuck in the door of the bathroom last night. I felt so bad for her. (was my husband, not me) Two nights before she had a small fever from drinking water from a pan in the sink I had soaking with soap water. So she was puking and just didnt feel good all day. Then she gets better and the hubby slices her tail open.

Ripped her skin open and tore a huge chunk of fur off. She didn't break any bones THANK GOD. The cut isn't to deep. I cleaned it out with hydrogen peroxide and will have to clean it twice a day for a few days. 

I had just spent almost all my money earlier that day on bills and groceries too. So I can't afford to take her to the vet.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I've been fine I suppose. I have talked about it a bit on my cfl thread.
> 
> Been setting up the baby room and taking care of my plants.


Good to hear, heres my baby room, i did it all by myself.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Good to hear, heres my baby room, i did it all by myself.


You're pregnant? Congrats!

I got a changing table shipped to me the other day. 

My baby shower is next saturday. Did you know that you can see what people bought off your registry nowadays? That's no fun!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> What's weird about the pregger belly, is it doesn't hurt to carry it around. I thought it was gonna hurt my back and make me feel front heavy. Sometimes I forget i have the belly tho.


The first time my twin got pregnant I was amazed. I grew up with her and I just couldn't fathom what she was going through. I spent a lot of time with my head on her belly listening to the baby. This is the same person I went frog hunting with and held snakes and horny toads. All of a sudden she was a girl. When we were at the hospital while she was giving birth, my mother kept walking up to me and asking how I felt. I didn't realize til years later she was relying on our bond as twins. Superstitious woman. LOL


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My poor cat got her tail stuck in the door of the bathroom last night. I felt so bad for her. (was my husband, not me) Two nights before she had a small fever from drinking water from a pan in the sink I had soaking with soap water. So she was puking and just didnt feel good all day. Then she gets better and the hubby slices her tail open.
> 
> Ripped her skin open and tore a huge chunk of fur off. She didn't break any bones THANK GOD. The cut isn't to deep. I cleaned it out with hydrogen peroxide and will have to clean it twice a day for a few days.
> 
> I had just spent almost all my money earlier that day on bills and groceries too. So I can't afford to take her to the vet.


yur fine, it dont need a vet for a little cut. Omg, kinda reminds me of a disturbing story. My grandpas cat had kittens and he wasnt happy about it so he just whapped the kittens heads off a tree and tossed em in the garbage. I was scared for life lol. Its crazy how things have changed between his generation and mine. Were a bunch of sallys these days


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

And it has only gotten worse.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2582527
> 
> And it has only gotten worse.


taker easy on yourself dear, you should be relaxing not practicing kung fu in the dojo


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> The first time my twin got pregnant I was amazed. I grew up with her and I just couldn't fathom what she was going through. I spent a lot of time with my head on her belly listening to the baby. This is the same person I went frog hunting with and held snakes and horny toads. All of a sudden she was a girl. When we were at the hospital while she was giving birth, my mother kept walking up to me and asking how I felt. I didn't realize til years later she was relying on our bond as twins. Superstitious woman. LOL


My brother ( 3 years younger) said, "I am really amazed at your ability to get pregnant." Lol, just a weird thing to say.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 23, 2013)

When I was a kid I had this cat that my Dad loved to mess with. One day she got a infected sliver in her paw, so My Dad decided to soak her paw in Epsom Salts.
So here's Dad semi sitting on the cats head, holding it's paw in the Epsom salts, the cat's back there chewing the shit out of Dads wallet and she finally gets off to the side and bites Dad right square in the ass. Dad screams like a school girl and lets go of the cat. The cat proceeds to climb up Dads back and jumped off his shoulder leaving bloody paw prints up his back. I thought I was gonna die laughing at Dad.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> yur fine, it dont need a vet for a little cut. Omg, kinda reminds me of a disturbing story. My grandpas cat had kittens and he wasnt happy about it so he just whapped the kittens heads off a tree and tossed em in the garbage. I was scared for life lol. Its crazy how things have changed between his generation and mine. Were a bunch of sallys these days


I've known people that tied them up in a gunny sack with some rocks and threw them in the river.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> yur fine, it dont need a vet for a little cut. Omg, kinda reminds me of a disturbing story. My grandpas cat had kittens and he wasnt happy about it so he just whapped the kittens heads off a tree and tossed em in the garbage. I was scared for life lol. Its crazy how things have changed between his generation and mine. Were a bunch of sallys these days


O.O


Wtf??? 

My grandad would kill squirrels that he trapped, but damn... kittens? If he lived in the country, he could of just let them live outside. Cats can fend for themselves pretty well.

Dang.. spay the thing if you don't want her to get pregnant.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I've known people that tied them up in a gunny sack with some rocks and threw them in the river.


OMG!!! WTF is wrong with people!

Why not just take em to the shelter? Then at least if they are killed it is with a shot of sleep meds.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> taker easy on yourself dear, you should be relaxing not practicing kung fu in the dojo


It's all thanks to the nurses and the hospital.


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's all thanks to the nurses and the hospital.


The nurses teach kung-fu at the hospital?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 23, 2013)

This is probly TMI but my friends grandad made us hold the cats while he de nutted em. Oh farm life. Those cats actually took it pretty well all things considerd. Then he dropped the lil nutz in my whiskey and never told me about it....


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2013)

The last person to hit on me was a 70 year old gay man at a church. I thought he was just a talkative old guy picking his fish dinner up at the church. He was sitting to my left waiting and I didn't realize the touch on my knee was anything but grandfatherly until he asked if I had a "partner"


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 23, 2013)

Figong said:


> The nurses teach kung-fu at the hospital?


This sounds like a porno movie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> This is probly TMI but my friends grandad made us hold the cats while he de nutted em. Oh farm life. Those cats actually took it pretty well all things considerd. Then he dropped the lil nutz in my whiskey and never told me about it....


I've done surgery at home before. Sorta.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The last person to hit on me was a 70 year old gay man at a church. I thought he was just a talkative old guy picking his fish dinner up at the church. He was sitting to my left waiting and I didn't realize the touch on my knee was anything but grandfatherly until he asked if I had a "partner"


Baaahahahaa, thats gotta be uncomfotable for ya, thats strange though cause ive seen pics of ya and you dont look like you give off that vibe at all.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2013)

The previous 5 minute convo I was having with him certainly changed in perspective.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 23, 2013)

Rotfl well i guess man, id be moving to a different seat real fast lol i cant wait till im old and dont give a shit who i creep out. Ill just pawn everything off on being senile  .....oh, i thought you were my wife


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Rotfl well i guess man, id be moving to a different seat real fast lol i cant wait till im old and dont give a shit who i creep out. Ill just pawn everything off on being senile  .....oh, i thought you were my wife


I was at the the nursing home visiting my grandfather and my husband was there with me. Most of the people there had dementia or alzheimers.

This cute old lady prob in her 80's with the cutest smile kept trying to talk to my husband. She kept smiling at him and walking around him until one of the nurses was like, "he's married honey." 

LOL.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The previous 5 minute convo I was having with him certainly changed in perspective.


LOL Going from clueless to clued-in can be a little disconcerting. I had a coworker that always managed to be at the front of the building when I rode up on my bike. I would use the gym facilities at the business which had showers. I showered and changed after biking to work. She was constantly there to greet me. We had a few conversations that centered around my keeping fit. Then one day she ran her hand up the back of my leg and cupped my butt cheek. Clarity and the realization of how stupid and clueless I had been hit me like a brick. 

I discussed boundaries and she took it well. She knew I was gay. Crazy shit.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2013)

Has this thread changed to the random jibber jabber thread or have I missed something. Come on guys! Here have a pic!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> LOL Going from clueless to clued-in can be a little disconcerting. I had a coworker that always managed to be at the front of the building when I rode up on my bike. I would use the gym facilities at the business which had showers. I showered and changed after biking to work. She was constantly there to greet me. We had a few conversations that centered around my keeping fit. Then one day she ran her hand up the back of my leg and cupped my butt cheek. Clarity and the realization of how stupid and clueless I had been hit me like a brick.
> 
> I discussed boundaries and she took it well. She knew I was gay. Crazy shit.


She didn't care if you were gay. She just wanted to feel what all the other guys were raving about. Buns of steel!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> She didn't care if you were gay. She just wanted to feel what all the other guys were raving about. Buns of steel!


I almost jumped out of my skin. Took me two days to unclench.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## doniawon (Mar 23, 2013)

C. The shocker


----------



## slowbus (Mar 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> LOL Going from clueless to clued-in can be a little disconcerting. I had a coworker that always managed to be at the front of the building when I rode up on my bike. I would use the gym facilities at the business which had showers. I showered and changed after biking to work. She was constantly there to greet me. We had a few conversations that centered around my keeping fit. Then one day she ran her hand up the back of my leg and cupped my butt cheek. Clarity and the realization of how stupid and clueless I had been hit me like a brick.
> 
> I discussed boundaries and she took it well. She knew I was gay. Crazy shit.



I'm not even gay but I don't know if I could resist a little Carne groping


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Has this thread changed to the random jibber jabber thread or have I missed something. Come on guys! Here have a pic!
> 
> View attachment 2582609


Oh look! Little peeping poop machines. 



slowbus said:


> I'm not even gay but I don't know if I could resist a little Carne groping


You stay away from my carne.


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


>


A of C, with B of D next to the act.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## 420God (Mar 23, 2013)

My daughter and our last boar Tank.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> dafuq?
> 
> Who has anal warts?


That was just Kona piping up. She knows it was better to attempt to delete her post when she remembered that I had such a fantastic portfolio of hers!! Lol!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2013)

420God said:


> My daughter and our last boar Tank.


I bet your little girl would get along with my boys!


----------



## slowbus (Mar 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I bet your little girl would get along with my boys!



keep your damn boys AWAY from 420's little girl.I can only guess the charming things they have learned to say


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2013)

420God said:


> My daughter and our last boar Tank.


I dub thee picture... beauty and the beast.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 23, 2013)

slowbus said:


> keep your damn boys AWAY from 420's little girl.I can only guess the charming things they have learned to say


They have learned from the best


----------



## gioua (Mar 23, 2013)

Went to see the Grand baby today... stopped off at a store to get some stuff.. had to get these...

gbaby pics will be added shortly..


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 23, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That was just Kona piping up. She knows it was better to attempt to delete her post when she remembered that I had such a fantastic portfolio of hers!! Lol!!



How wonderful of your ex-boyfriend to share them with you  wow ya he did love those so much -

ps- hahaa I didn't delete shit/ I am sure some mod got it lol


----------



## slowbus (Mar 23, 2013)

^^^^ I can't see why as bitchy as that sounds


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2013)

Pm said pics to neosapien's inbox for further inspection...


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 23, 2013)

Gotta ask to get them prob is how it is working this time again hahahahaha, no more pics will ever show up, lol after this though, I just talked to her bf when I was on a break with my bf but now we are back on for good lol, Kona and Kaptain Making it Happin' hehehe we will be married someday She is just the jealous type, when she doesn't get all the attention


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Gotta ask to get them prob is how it is working this time again hahahahaha, no more pics will ever show up, lol after this though, I just talked to her bf when I was on a break with my bf but now we are back on for good lol, Kona and Kaptain Making it Happin' hehehe we will be married someday She is just the jealous type, when she doesn't get all the attention


Glad to hear things are going good.

Is that a no on the pictures?


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Glad to hear things are going good.
> 
> Is that a no on the pictures?


hahaha Neo


----------



## gioua (Mar 23, 2013)

She was kinda cranky today.. then we took her outside and she was lovin it..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 23, 2013)

gioua said:


> She was kinda cranky today.. then we took her outside and she was lovin it..


That little toy right there is the best tool for a crying baby. Good choice!


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 23, 2013)

Figong said:


>


Hehehe Yay I love this poster and yes I did just get a new down stem for my pink Cali Bong


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe Yay I love this poster and yes I did just get a new down stem for my pink Cali Bong


Good times


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2013)

gioua said:


> She was kinda cranky today.. then we took her outside and she was lovin it..


Grand babies are the coolest thing ever invented.
You're a lucky man my friend.

View attachment 2582979


----------



## sunni (Mar 23, 2013)

damnit i missed a cat fight


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hehehe hey Sunni, how ya doing ?? Just dabbin it up with my Kaptain


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 23, 2013)

Here's ones for you too


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

This is my pregger belly. I am 7 and a half months. Notice the scars? That is from forgetting the cocoa butter at night. 



When she turns in there I can literally see her shift from one side to the other. It's crazy.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ohhh Flaming, I love this belly!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> damnit i missed a cat fight


I missed it too. Just as well, I guess. I have no friggin clue who Kaptain is or who Lahada's man is or any of that. So what I did read just confused me anyway. I am out of weed and it is very stressful. I'm trying to take a week or so off to lower my tolerance level. But i'm not happy about it. Not one bit happy about it.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey Rainbow yeah tolerance breaks suck!! Kaptain is my man and don't worry about the rest of it lol, none of it is important


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh I know Kaptain is with you, I just have no idea who in the hell Kaptain is...he must not hang out much in Toke and Talk, and I don't leave much, so...ya.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 23, 2013)

Lmfao ya he would not come back on here to save his life :/


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh I thought he was just hanging out in some other section or something. OK. Ya i'm still out of my stash. This is so not fun at all.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 23, 2013)

After everything that happened there have been many people that have either not come back or made a new profile


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 23, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> After everything that happened there have been many people that have either not come back or made a new profile


What's that about?

Did I miss a recent mass exodus?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 23, 2013)

does anyone else picture Kaptain as 'The Captain' from How I met Your Mother?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 23, 2013)

I always picture the friggin teenagers saying "Oh captain, my captain" in Family Guy when Brian's the teacher. I'm telling you guys, that damn show ruined my imagination.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 24, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> removed.


When it's thousands of miles away, it is 'just talkin'.. 

I talk to a chick I met here who has a bf who is more than a few thousands of miles away, they have a 'steady relationship', we still talk explicitly and what I'd consider out of line completely if this chick was within visiting distance.. I hope you understand the distinction. Hooking up with this girl is so out of the question and is so far in the back of my mind (as I'm sure it is hers) that being jealous of it seems completely unreasonable.. Though, let me be clear, the distance is likely the only thing keeping us from fucking. Take that as you will from a 20 somethings guys perspective..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

OK so this is going to sound *soooo* weird, especially because I've never had a personal problem with Kona or Lahada...but now...I just...I really want to see this vagina picture just to see what Lahada is talking about... Anybody? No?


----------



## thump easy (Mar 24, 2013)

WHAT?? I WANT TO SEE 2 what the hell i post mine and you know i aint lien..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

thump easy said:


> WHAT?? I WANT TO SEE 2 what the hell i post mine and you know i aint lien..


Thump please don't do that lol.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 24, 2013)

lolz hahaha


----------



## thump easy (Mar 24, 2013)

im kidding seesh i only do that when people piss me off... hehehe


----------



## thump easy (Mar 24, 2013)

whats wrong with a vagi pic????


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK so this is going to sound *soooo* weird, especially because I've never had a personal problem with Kona or Lahada...but now...I just...I really want to see this vagina picture just to see what Lahada is talking about... Anybody? No?


What vagina picture?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2013)

3 months old already. Damn, where does the time go?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

My dog always cocks his head in confusion when you post baby pictures. I think it's all the weird gooing noises I make at my screen....


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2013)

It seemed a little tense in here. Figured I'd lighten the mood.


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> 3 months old already. Damn, where does the time go?
> 
> View attachment 2583728


born about the same time my gbaby was.. it's not the same one is it??


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2013)

Not that I know of. It's pretty funny though because just about every time you post that you're visiting your g-baby my folks are over visiting their g-baby.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

....creepy lol


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful daughter Neo, no stress as you get older.

Here's a pic of my wife reading what some of you write.


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

^she is beautiful... 420


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow 420! She's gorgeous!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

you already know what I think 420 lol


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> ^she is beautiful... 420





RainbowBrite86 said:


> Wow 420! She's gorgeous!


Thank you! She recently lost over 60lbs from being pregnant with our daughter.


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

420God said:


> Thank you! She recently lost over 60lbs from being pregnant with our daughter.


I think I found them


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

Well...Can I keep her?


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well...Can I keep her?


I think the rules are.. ONLY if they follow you home..


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well...Can I keep her?


How do you feel about hotels?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> I think the rules are.. ONLY if they follow you home..


That's if they're lost. This is more of an adoption set up.


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well...Can I keep her?


She'd like that. Pretty sure she likes girls more than guys.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> How do you feel about hotels?


I could only answer this on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

420God said:


> She'd like that. Pretty sure she likes girls more than guys.


Bonus! And here I was thinking i'd just get to keep her and look at her. Like a pretty doll or something lol.


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Bonus! And here I was thinking i'd just get to keep her and look at her. Like a pretty doll or something lol.


and then it turned creepy..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

Well I can't just walk around *assuming* every attractive woman wants me to hit on her and sleep with her. If I did that, i'd be a man.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2013)

She is beautiful God. You lucky fucker! 

You guys make a lovely family.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen this side of you Lahada...I mean...I know we all have one it's just I've never seen yours.


no offense to lahada but i wouldnt expect that girl to be anything but a giant fucking bitch if you get on her bad side someone who plays dirty too ya know pulls the hair extensions for the cheap shot


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> no offense to lahada but i wouldnt expect that girl to be anything but a giant fucking bitch if you get on her bad side someone who plays dirty too ya know pulls the hair extensions for the cheap shot


Why pull hair extensions when you can take scissors and take 99% of it off in under 20 seconds?


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Figong said:


> Why pull hair extensions when you can take scissors and take 99% of it off in under 20 seconds?


hehe that too


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hahahaha I am an outgoing friendly person I get along with everyone, except jealous girls that are stick thin have no curves and say my boobs are floppy just because I have awesome boobs hehehe and you dont have barley any  or you have no butt and guys like my thick butt, I am not fat, I am phat and I don't care what you do with those pics I am bot ashamed he loved them kept asking for more pics, buy all this is now in the past my baby and I will be married one day, and he and I are still friends and if he didn't like them he would not of asked for more hehehee. I really don't hope you think you really know it all? Grow up cougar !!


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 24, 2013)

Are we really doing this this early in the morning ?

garden known would be sooooooo proud to see how far his thread has come lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

stop it with the arguing my patience is getting limited, you guys are acting like fucking highschool girls, stay classy not trashy thanks


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 24, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Are we really doing this this early in the morning ?


Yeah.. like, can't we just check out the wake n bake thread instead of arguing?


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2013)

Too much shit talking, not enough pics.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahahaha I am an outgoing friendly person I get along with everyone, except jealous girls that are stick thin have no curves and say my boobs are floppy just because I have awesome boobs hehehe and you dont have barley any  or you have no butt and guys like my thick butt, I am not fat, I am phat and I don't care what you do with those pics I am bot ashamed he loved them kept asking for more pics, buy all this is now in the past my baby and I will be married one day, and Hep and I are still friends and if he didn't like them he would not of asked for more hehehee. I really don't hope you think you really know it all? Grow up cougar !!


ain't nothing wrong with floppy boobs, means they'er natural


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahahaha I am an outgoing friendly person I get along with everyone, except jealous girls that are stick thin have no curves and say my boobs are floppy just because I have awesome boobs hehehe and you dont have barley any  or you have no butt and guys like my thick butt, I am not fat, I am phat and I don't care what you do with those pics I am bot ashamed he loved them kept asking for more pics, buy all this is now in the past my baby and I will be married one day, and Hep and I are still friends and if he didn't like them he would not of asked for more hehehee. I really don't hope you think you really know it all? Grow up cougar !!


As a neutral standpoint, there's nothing wrong with floppy boobs, some junk in the trunk, or cougars. Can't we all just get a bong? (Don't make me say it, or post that pic again)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahahaha I am an outgoing friendly person I get along with everyone, except jealous girls that are stick thin have no curves and say my boobs are floppy just because I have awesome boobs hehehe and you dont have barley any  or you have no butt and guys like my thick butt, I am not fat, I am phat and I don't care what you do with those pics I am bot ashamed he loved them kept asking for more pics, buy all this is now in the past my baby and I will be married one day, and Hep and I are still friends and if he didn't like them he would not of asked for more hehehee. I really don't hope you think you really know it all? Grow up cougar !!


I dunno, some of the guys on here seem to just like ANY female interaction.

Like some guys want to see my pregger boobies... I don't even want to see my pregger boobs lol. The areolas got super dark and the boobs are heavy.. no bra can support them fully.

Fuck maternity/nursing bras.. those things cost 30-50 dollars and don't do shit but hurt you.


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I dunno, some of the guys on here seem to just like ANY female interaction.
> 
> Like some guys want to see my pregger boobies... I don't even want to see my pregger boobs lol. The areolas got super dark and the boobs are heavy.. no bra can support them fully.
> 
> Fuck maternity/nursing bras.. those things cost 30-50 dollars and don't do shit but hurt you.


Some normal bras can too from what my wife has said, depending on the design and wire.. so I, for one, vote no bras whatsoever. Let's ban them.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I dunno, some of the guys on here seem to just like ANY female interaction.
> 
> Like some guys want to see my pregger boobies... I don't even want to see my pregger boobs lol. The areolas got super dark and the boobs are heavy.. no bra can support them fully.
> 
> Fuck maternity/nursing bras.. those things cost 30-50 dollars and don't do shit but hurt you.



has your man tried to milk them yet lol,,,, jk


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

View attachment 2584061 here i took this the other day


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> ain't nothing wrong with floppy boobs, means they'er natural


*Bus Driver*: [_after noticing Mrs. Doubtfire has hairy legs_] I like that Mediterranean look in women. Natural, healthy. Just the way God made you. 
*Mrs. Doubtfire*: [_modestly_] Well, He broke the mold when He made me. He made me very special. 
*Bus Driver*: He sure did.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2013)

lol sorry i just came across this and it looks like you are snuggled up in a blanket


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2013)

Stay classy not trashy is so my fucking line !!! Umm I think a bunch of people need to watch what they say  meow talk about catty, maybe following ones own advice may work better than preaching words u don't follow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Figong said:


> Some normal bras can too from what my wife has said, depending on the design and wire.. so I, for one, vote no bras whatsoever. Let's ban them.


My normal bras work so much better than the maternity ones. 



RyanTheRhino said:


> has your man tried to milk them yet lol,,,, jk


They aren't really milkable yet. They get a discharge that is clear from time to time. But no milk yet.


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2013)

C'est la war!! Sorry sunni just joining the fun as u are


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> lol sorry i just came across this and it looks like you are snuggled up in a blanket


nah its a sweater LOL


----------



## jbud123 (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2584061 here i took this the other day


natural beaty.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My normal bras work so much better than the maternity ones.
> 
> 
> They aren't really milkable yet. They get a discharge that is clear from time to time. But no milk yet.



all I know is when my freinds wife had a kid she would bring her bags of milk and put them in my fridge when they came to visit lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2584061 here i took this the other day


*drops down to one knee*











































*ties shoe* 

lol nah but sunni you are truly beautiful i would tell you this everyday, but that would be a job for the lucky guy who gets the pleasure of calling you his woman. Coming from me it might be a get a little creepy after while hahaha


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2013)

jbud123 said:


> natural beauty.


fixed it for ya


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry never trying to start anything, was just making a response back, this girl has Pmed me night and day talking stuff so it is beyond time constraints to me sorry she had def been harassing me and following me


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> all I know is when my freinds wife had a kid she would bring her bags of milk and put them in my fridge when they came to visit lol


Prob cause she didn't want to breast feed in front of others. I will be using a privacy drape thing.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 24, 2013)

See... kush is classy, not trashy. 

(that's not aimed at anybody.. high tensions in here.. lol)


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Sorry never trying to start anything, was just making a response back, this girl has Pmed me night and day talking stuff so it is beyond time constraints to me sorry she had def been harassing me and following me


ignore list for a reason  use it! !!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 24, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Sorry never trying to start anything, was just making a response back, this girl has Pmed me night and day talking stuff so it is beyond time constraints to me sorry she had def been harassing me and following me


When members try and get under my skin i just IGNORE them. You'd be amazed at how well it works..


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> When members try and get under my skin i just IGNORE them. You'd be amazed at how well it works..


yup they are like bullies, they will constantly try to attack you but after you ignore them for so long it is no fun anymore and they generally go away


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Jesus I'm glad this thread can stay on track. It seems that it's more shit talking then anything. I've seen more shit talking in the last 5 pages since I posted a pic then I did pics. Here have a happy duck pic!



Oh hi guys!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 24, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Sorry never trying to start anything, was just making a response back, this girl has Pmed me night and day talking stuff so it is beyond time constraints to me sorry she had def been harassing me and following me


If you receive inappropriate PM's then report them.
PotRoast will deal with it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

I demand MORE happy duck pics!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 24, 2013)

Doesn't look like a happy duck.

Stop it giggles you're scaring him!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2013)

Fuck that. Kick her in the cunt and pull her shirt off, I wanna see some titties! Oh wait, stupid fucking internet.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

damnit i misse dit


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2013)

i didn't see it either.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Doesn't look like a happy duck.
> 
> Stop it giggles you're scaring him!


No way bro gonna open a duck massage parlor


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 24, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Fuck that. Kick her in the cunt and pull her shirt off, I wanna see some titties! Oh wait, stupid fucking internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nowhere near 5 minutes! (note the time of your post and then sunni's).. I want another chance.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 24, 2013)

420God said:


> i didn't see it either.


i don't even think it worked


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Humboldt the happy duck


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2013)

Stupid fucking computers. There.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Humboldt the happy duck
> View attachment 2584159


can i have one?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> can i have one?


birds poop whenever wherever.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Jesus I'm glad this thread can stay on track. It seems that it's more shit talking then anything. I've seen more shit talking in the last 5 pages since I posted a pic then I did pics. Here have a happy duck pic!
> 
> View attachment 2584106
> 
> Oh hi guys!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> can i have one?


Sure but I don't think Fedex will deliver a duck for me lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hmm lets see what else giggles has to share. Oh here you go guys enjoy


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Sure but I don't think Fedex will deliver a duck for me lol.


If you schedule it through the FedEx Live Animal Desk, they will deliver it as long as it's not a domestic cat or dog/household pets.. or fish-related.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 24, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


>



lately wherever I go people tell me I look exactly like a guy from Duck Dynasty.However I have never seen the show


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hehehehehe priceless


----------



## slowbus (Mar 24, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehehehe priceless



since you are such hot shit where is your pic? ........


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> since you are such hot shit where is your pic? ........



Ya not touchin it, I don't post pics on Riu now for about a year or so and it doesn't matter I have a wonderful boyfriend, who I will Marry one day, I hope the people with access to them just delete them and stop being crazy female dogs


----------



## plantaseedwatchitgrow (Mar 24, 2013)

Just doing a little, you know.... jamming


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

plantaseedwatchitgrow said:


> View attachment 2584263
> 
> Just doing a little, you know.... jamming


Nice accoustic  Oh and does your shirt say sex? lol


----------



## slowbus (Mar 24, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Ya not touchin it, I don't post pics on Riu now for about a year or so and it doesn't matter I have a wonderful boyfriend, who I will Marry one day, I hope the people with access to them just delete them and stop being crazy female dogs



wtf does that have to do with everything.I doubt anybody gives a shit about you or your boyfriend or if you get married .Just post your pic or STFU


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 24, 2013)

I just caught up on the thread lol and wanted to add but i figured gigs would kill me if i didnt post a pic so here ya go lol just happened to be catchin up on things in the tub  i loves me some jet tub, this ones for granny weed


----------



## plantaseedwatchitgrow (Mar 24, 2013)

Haha nah.... It says FOX. lmao it totally looks like sex though. And thanks, it's not really that nice, I had a Taylor but me and the ex old lady, well we destroyed it. 

But this sucker here was nice


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 24, 2013)

One of the ships I work on in Alaska.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> wtf does that have to do with everything.I doubt anybody gives a shit about you or your boyfriend or if you get married .Just post your pic or STFU


Just so you know, this is not typically the kind of wording that will land you a vag picture.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I just caught up on the thread lol and wanted to add but i figured gigs would kill me if i didnt post a pic so here ya go lol just happened to be catchin up on things in the tub  i loves me some jet tub, this ones for granny weed


Omg Ninja...only girls can take leg pictures in bubble baths...


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 24, 2013)

Soooo Dummmmmmb!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 24, 2013)

I had to have the bubbles cause my winkey was floatin


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Omg Ninja...only girls can take leg pictures in bubble baths...


Which brings up a good point, if there's any ladies who would like a critique of their legs, by all means feel free to post pictures and the group of leg analysis specialists will be with you shortly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Just so you know, this is not typically the kind of wording that will land you a vag picture.


not even a fake one that you say is not fake then say is fake then say is not fake?

how are your testicles today?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stoned giggles+duck=fun times lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Omg Ninja...only girls can take leg pictures in bubble baths...


Well, im waiting lol


----------



## slowbus (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Just so you know, this is not typically the kind of wording that will land you a vag picture.



did I miss sumthin ? I wasn't looking for that.I'm not 19 anymore.Most of the time I'd rather have my woman do the dishes then pull down her pants nowadays


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> did I miss sumthin ? I wasn't looking for that.I'm not 19 anymore.Most of the time I'd rather have my woman do the dishes then pull down her pants nowadays


I pull my girls pants down and let her do the dishes at the same time


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> not even a fake one that you say is not fake then say is fake then say is not fake?
> 
> how are your testicles today?


Lmao buck got catfished ?


----------



## Kodank Moment (Mar 24, 2013)

I wish I could post a picture or 2 of these girls I've been banging. The nicest Tits. Ever. Seriously.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Lmao buck got catfished ?


anyone who dealt with rainbowblight got squadoosh, because rainbowblight is a male pic collector.

at least i have the 4chan photos of her/him.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 24, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> I wish I could post a picture or 2 of these girls I've been banging. The nicest Tits. Ever. Seriously.


My pm box is open to you my friend  i love breasts, they dont even have to be big, i love em all. A breast in the hand makes me smile.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

rainbowbrite is a dood!?


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Omg Ninja...only girls can take leg pictures in bubble baths...


not even ninja has good legs


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Where's my sunni pics to blow up


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

i just posted one today you missed it


----------



## slowbus (Mar 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I pull my girls pants down and let her do the dishes at the same time



you're a wise,wise man Sir Giggles


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> not even ninja has good legs


Thanks sunni


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> rainbowbrite is a dood!?


that's the only theory that makes any sense.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Where's my sunni pics to blow up


Back a couple, shes hawt as ever


----------



## slowbus (Mar 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> rainbowbrite is a dood!?




skirt check time......


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's the only theory that makes any sense.


Shes no dude, shes awsome !!! And pretty


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Boom found it!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Shes no dude, shes awsome !!! And pretty


*he

.......


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

OMG! Ninga and I have the same bath tub and I even have that same Alba conditioner, ...or do we???....Ninga, have you been coming into my house and taking pictures in my bathtub?

(This was meant for the bunny btw, but I didn't think it was that good so I held off)


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2584371OMG! Ninga and I have the same bath tub and I even have that same Alba conditioner, ...or do we???....Ninga, have you been coming into my house and taking pictures in my bathtub?
> 
> (This was meant for the bunny btw, but I didn't think it was that good so I held off)


As part of the leg analysis division, these legs rate high in all areas. I am Figong, and I approve this message.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2584371OMG! Ninga and I have the same bath tub and I even have that same Alba conditioner, ...or do we???....Ninga, have you been coming into my house and taking pictures in my bathtub?
> 
> (This was meant for the bunny btw, but I didn't think it was that good so I held off)


 lol, thumps going to have a thump attack fursure and shaaawiiiing BTW. Id love to play camera one, camera two, in your house. I gotta watch waynes world again soon


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> *he
> 
> .......


No way, i know for a fact shes a she and ease up on my smile factory Rainbow brite. Yellow light buck


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2013)

Since we're posting body parts. Pic from the chick standing next to me.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 24, 2013)

UGH... again?!?!?!!? FML!


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 24, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I just caught up on the thread lol and wanted to add but i figured gigs would kill me if i didnt post a pic so here ya go lol just happened to be catchin up on things in the tub  i loves me some jet tub, this ones for granny weed


Wow! Thank you ninja what lovely legs you have. Now lets see the rest.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 24, 2013)

420God said:


> Since we're posting body parts. Pic from the chick standing next to me.


Giggles, blow these up  my old boss used to say..." See the rack on that one? You could put those in your ears and hear yourself go off! "


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 24, 2013)

420God said:


> Beautiful daughter Neo, no stress as you get older.
> 
> Here's a pic of my wife reading what some of you write.


What a beautiful wife you have 420, and a natural beauty at that.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 24, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Wow! Thank you ninja what lovely legs you have. Now lets see the rest.


I had to make some bubbles or ya woulda seen the trouser snake. I thought about it for a minute......im bringin sexy back, yaa


----------



## gioua (Mar 24, 2013)

Dad, son and Grandbaby..


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

View attachment 2584517soooooooo cute


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2584061 here i took this the other day


............


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2584517soooooooo cute


Ok I'll see you your seedling pr0n and raise you 3


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah but mine is baby baby, i have more but they all look the same ahahaha


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 24, 2013)

Ill raise you....idk how many lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh so you want babies then lol, you got it


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

holy e-peens boys hahahah


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 24, 2013)

I decided I was going to do a soil run this time. I got bored so I thought I'd try something different  Enjoy!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> holy e-peens boys hahahah


Nahhh, most of mine are girly plants anyway


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh so you wanna play to ninja? Game on 

View attachment 2584551


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 24, 2013)

Ninja's jalepenos FTW.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Ninja's jalepenos FTW.


Riiiight? Never phd and didnt change the rez till yesterday since dec. just kept feeding her around 3-5 hundy ppms and shes still six feet wide. Im going to make some killer pickled jalaps though


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

View attachment 2585451


giggles26 said:


> I pull my girls pants down and let her do the dishes at the same time


Had to laugh lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> View attachment 2584346 Soooo Dummmmmmb!!!!! LOL!


 This is disrespectful and a slap in the face to the people who DO follow the rules.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Oh so you wanna play to ninja? Game on
> 
> View attachment 2584551


those look kinda leggy gigs *snicker snicker* you should try out a couple leds *snicker snicker* just kidding but the leds do seem to keep the nodes tight


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh oh I would like LED lights but I don't know which ones to get...I use HPS and MH lights now. And they are very expensive lights to have on!


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> This is disrespectful and a slap in the face to the people who DO follow the rules.


Yeah I suppose having tinted windows on my ride makes me such a bad guy


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> no offense to lahada but i wouldnt expect that girl to be anything but a giant fucking bitch if you get on her bad side someone who plays dirty too ya know pulls the hair extensions for the cheap shot


No offense taken! I cant fight with girls. Unfair match! Itd be like Trinity of Matrix versus Rosanne Barr in this case. 

I believe in 'an eye for eye...' 'treat others as you like to be treated' 'whats good for the goose...' which is why I had to call her out as a grotesque whore. She had the audacity to do it to me when she was seeking some strange self validation as a bit on the side. She's just pissed off that I gave her the ultimatum of telling the Kaptain before I did. Which I did anyway, thought he'd appreciate her 'modelling' shots! Hehehehehe. LMFAO! 

She's such a ginger minger, it comes to no surprise that she gets her just desserts when she gets deserted in the desert a year ago some random dude. She's a piece of work who flirts with married men and then blows the whistle on them! The irony! LMFAO!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

I know this is a bit of topic but i'm curious as to what a ginger minger is...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh, 'minger' is UK slang for not a very pretty girl with ginger hair.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh. Thank you for clarifying for me.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Um. OK one more question, last one, I swear...you're with an RIU guy you said? Do you mind saying who it is? Just...you know...so I don't send him any naked pictures? lol. Not that he'd want them! I'm just saying. K I feel sufficiently awkward now  and of course, please don't feel obligated to answer. If you'd rather keep it private I totally understand and won't be offended at all.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

That was a joke...btw...I don't send nude pictures...just...don't wanna flirt with anyone's bf...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2013)

Is _minger_ slang for any "not a very pretty girl"? Or is it it ginger exclusive?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

rainbow she is with kenny ken. They knew each others "crews" back in UK. He flew to Spain to be with here. Though she is on here implying he can't keep up sexually.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK so this is going to sound *soooo* weird, especially because I've never had a personal problem with Kona or Lahada...but now...I just...I really want to see this vagina picture just to see what Lahada is talking about... Anybody? No?


Oh no you don't! It'd make you either pleased that urs doesnt look like that or maybe just pity. I'm not sending out her 'glamour shots' as we know sharing pics is lame. Which makes question how I got them!!! LMFAO! I'm done here.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> rainbow she is with kenny ken. They knew each others "crews" back in UK. He flew to Spain to be with here. Though she is on here implying he can't keep up sexually.


Oh OK I don't know that name. So that's good. Never flirted. I am content with this answer lol. Thank you!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Um. OK one more question, last one, I swear...you're with an RIU guy you said? Do you mind saying who it is? Just...you know...so I don't send him any naked pictures? lol. Not that he'd want them! I'm just saying. K I feel sufficiently awkward now  and of course, please don't feel obligated to answer. If you'd rather keep it private I totally understand and won't be offended at all.


Lol! Another RIU girl sent to my KK before we got together and she had a bf. Luckily for me, she wasn't his type. Another pm'd him to say he was good looking. Personally I find this flattering. He's not very egotistical though. I was fast to snap him up !!

But anyway, if ur sending out pics I'll be sure to delete some space for you!!  lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> rainbow she is with kenny ken. They knew each others "crews" back in UK. He flew to Spain to be with here. Though she is on here implying he can't keep up sexually.


Don't be so hard on him. Apparently I'm insatiable. He's got blisters and I'm limping so leave us be!  Lol. Honeymoon period eh?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

lahada, it sounds like you're the one that's too hard on him! lol
I'm a little rough I don't know if he would like my bedroom style either....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> lahada, it sounds like you're the one that's too hard on him! lol
> I'm a little rough I don't know if he would like my bedroom style either....


Oh he likes it alright but can he take it? No pain no gain right?? Lol!! It's all good to be soft and sensual but sometimes a girls gotta be shown who the boss is !!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Is _minger_ slang for any "not a very pretty girl"? Or is it it ginger exclusive?



Both!! A minger is ugly and a ginger minger is a redhead ugly!


----------



## *BUDS (Mar 25, 2013)

> He's got blisters


On his dick? he must be going hard at it either that or your a bit dry down there.


> sometimes a girls gotta be shown who the boss is !!!


Now you got the right idea.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

*BUDS said:


> On his dick? he must be going hard at it either that or your a bit dry down there.
> 
> Now you got the right idea.


Haha! I didn't say where the blisters are !! 

Yeee--haaaa!!! LMFAO


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

Wooow......what a night, i think i have a stalker....... lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Wooow......what a night, i think i have a stalker....... lol View attachment 2585917


You sure do! Bet they have blisters on their fingers too !


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

Blisters seem synonymous with a having too much fun, nothing wrong with a little slow fun though when you have the time


----------



## plantaseedwatchitgrow (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2584517soooooooo cute




I've had some babies lol...


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No offense taken! I cant fight with girls. Unfair match! Itd be like Trinity of Matrix versus Rosanne Barr in this case.
> 
> I believe in 'an eye for eye...' 'treat others as you like to be treated' 'whats good for the goose...' which is why I had to call her out as a grotesque whore. She had the audacity to do it to me when she was seeking some strange self validation as a bit on the side. She's just pissed off that I gave her the ultimatum of telling the Kaptain before I did. Which I did anyway, thought he'd appreciate her 'modelling' shots! Hehehehehe. LMFAO!
> 
> She's such a ginger minger, it comes to no surprise that she gets her just desserts when she gets deserted in the desert a year ago some random dude. She's a piece of work who flirts with married men and then blows the whistle on them! The irony! LMFAO!


same i only hit a girl once, but she fell and smacked her head off the coffee table and didnt move for a second i thought i killed her it was scary now i dont touch no one, youre crazy strong when youre mad


----------



## plantaseedwatchitgrow (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd never hit a lady, but I cant say the lady's haven't hit me a few times... 
Not that I didn't deserve it of course.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

me and lahada are women , so we can hit chicks all we want


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

I used to hit chicks.....with my balls.


----------



## plantaseedwatchitgrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I can see that lol. Idk what I was getting at really.. Guess I'm just stoned. 

Look at that, I'm in a box..


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2013)

Pics you losers.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

420God said:


> Pics you losers.


\
Will you show my pic to your wife?


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> \
> Will you show my pic to your wife?


Yeah if wasn't out driving.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

420God said:


> Yeah if wasn't out driving.


well give me six months, I gotta get into a little better shape and get my haircut. 
Tell me you're driving a tractor.


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> well give me six months, I gotta get into a little better shape and get my haircut.
> Tell me you're driving a tractor.


In my car, picking up deer.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Um. OK one more question, last one, I swear...you're with an RIU guy you said? Do you mind saying who it is? Just...you know...so I don't send him any naked pictures? lol. Not that he'd want them! I'm just saying. K I feel sufficiently awkward now  and of course, please don't feel obligated to answer. If you'd rather keep it private I totally understand and won't be offended at all.





RainbowBrite86 said:


> That was a joke...btw...I don't send nude pictures...just...don't wanna flirt with anyone's bf...





lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol! Another RIU girl sent to my KK before we got together and she had a bf. Luckily for me, she wasn't his type. Another pm'd him to say he was good looking. Personally I find this flattering. He's not very egotistical though. I was fast to snap him up !!
> 
> But anyway, if ur sending out pics I'll be sure to delete some space for you!!  lol


ZOMG. Send em my way too. 

Seriously, how many PM did you recieve after posting this from the RIU guys. lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

Just so we all understand one another ladies. I will gladly accept and keep private any nude photos you want to send my way. Thank you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> same i only hit a girl once, but she fell and smacked her head off the coffee table and didnt move for a second i thought i killed her it was scary now i dont touch no one, youre crazy strong when youre mad


I was at a party and our friend's wife kept trying to tickle tackle my husband. She even stomped our xbox to get to him one time.

When I saw her try again (and my husband tossing her to the floor/couch/wall didn't stop her) I stood up in front of her and said "you need to stop, NOW." 

She said "you shouldn't do that, I might of swung at you." 

I just glared at her and she backed down.

I have an intense glare apparently. It has worked on two other occasions as well.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hahaa never sent pics to kk she must have problems with all her guys lmfao !!!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

I sent a pic to a girl once. She sent it back.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## plantaseedwatchitgrow (Mar 25, 2013)

420God said:


> Pics you losers.


I'm sexy and I know it.. lol jk jk


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hehehee me too -  Well there is your freakin pic ok one and only


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Upside down.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah well when I clicked on it, they came up right lol, not sure how to fix it on here hahaha


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2013)

Well then, you need to post another. Upside down pics do not count.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 25, 2013)

I am sure you can figure it out neo, some people already have hahaha


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd pay to see that


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehee me too - View attachment 2586277 Well there is your freakin pic ok one and only


I really don't see anything in this pic to be jealous about.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

plantaseedwatchitgrow said:


> I'm sexy and I know it.. lol jk jk
> 
> View attachment 2586266


Whoever is behind you has a nice behind you! ~


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Mar 25, 2013)

Shit la Hada would make a fearsome opponent for any girl,
I kid you not! Fuck! Even I'm scared! Lol!
No, joking aside, she is seriously fit and so strong, and her fighting technique is spot on too!
I know men she'd hammer! So women! Forget it!


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

we posting boobs now? maybe ill post mine


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Kona are you on a Windows fucking 8 computer? I am and it does that to my pictures even when they're not saved that way on my computer. Windows 8 just flat out sucks.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Shit la Hada would make a fearsome opponent for any girl,
> I kid you not! Fuck! Even I'm scared! Lol!
> No, joking aside, she is seriously fit and so strong, and her fighting technique is spot on too!
> I know men she'd hammer! So women! Forget it!


Kennyken! Ah. I recognize you from Lahada's pictures now that I see your avatar. Cool to see you!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok all the ladies of RIU.. competition time, GO!

But really, this thread needs more happy ducks from giggles.


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> we posting boobs now? maybe ill post mine


La Hada - Oh please do Sunni, u've got a right pair! She needs to compare herself to other girls so do it!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehee me too - View attachment 2586277 Well there is your freakin pic ok one and only


Hmm....cant really not say nice to a picture of your breasts now can i? The fighting i could live without but the more skin the better on this thread, its getting hot in here again


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2013)

I think all this fighting is stupid. You both should probably kiss and make up. Then post the video on here.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Neo.. gioua.. a baby pic, QUICK!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> we posting boobs now? maybe ill post mine


Well SHIT!* 



BOOOB WAR!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

jeesh size 3? im fucking huge comapired to all you skinny girls


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> I am a size one to three how am I fat again ??? Hahaa so you pulled a few old photos hahaha so what? You are worse than any bitch on here before, you are just the newbie whore around here that's it . You know nothing really that is what all this even more hilarious, you have no clue what going on in the USA an I don't care what type of fighting competition it is I would whoop your ass anytime  and thanks guys for all the compliments on my boos -


I call bullshit on that. Post a full body pic.

I say you are AT LEAST a 12.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> jeesh size 3? im fucking huge comapired to all you skinny girls


No way she has tits that big as a size 3 UNLESS she was fat ( like size 20-22 ) and lost alot of weight.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I call bullshit on that. Post a full body pic.
> 
> I say you are AT LEAST a 12.


She also claims to be really pretty!!! Come on Kona, let me show RIU how gorgeous and slim you are!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I call bullshit on that. Post a full body pic.
> 
> I say you are AT LEAST a 12.


Um. The size 12 over here is...not liking where this is going lol.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

Ill compliment any boobs, swear to god last night a woman in her fifties with big ole titties flashed me her tits. I was expecting to be pretty much horrified but when the shirt went up i was really pleasantly surprised. I just walked out at the right time i guess. After i complimented her rack i couldnt keep her away from me though lol, she was gettin pretty grabby with my ass lol ohhhh good times at bars


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

A real woman!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 25, 2013)

*waits for sunni to win competition*


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 25, 2013)

I cant type the perverted comments coming into my head fast enough


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think she wants to talk about her desert experience!! maybe he'll come forward and give us a blow by blow account???!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

I wouldnt kick you outta bed for eating crackers  your just perfect sunni, dont change a thing


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I don't think she wants to talk about her desert experience!! maybe he'll come forward and give us a blow by blow account???!!


Was that meant to be perverted?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Um. The size 12 over here is...not liking where this is going lol.


Yeah and even I'm a size 10/12 so who is she kidding!


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll show you guys my boobs. Heck, for you guys i'd even shave my nipples first. lol


----------



## zVice (Mar 25, 2013)

my boobs are kinda hairy


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> dunno i have giant tits and im pretty tiny but i aint a size 3 more like a 7-9


And ur honest and u should stay exactly how you are, size wise.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I wouldnt kick you outta bed for eating crackers  your just perfect sunni, dont change a thing


Pshhh I would.. I mean, I love sunni and all, but have you ever had cracker crumbs on your bed? Shit is annoying


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Um. The size 12 over here is...not liking where this is going lol.


If you are a size 12 you are a sexy 12.


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Fat women generally despise skinny women


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> your sizes are different than ours a uk 10 is like an american 4


I was talking american sizes. 

My apologies to the UK women! Not trying to call any of you fat.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> your sizes are different than ours a uk 10 is like an american 4


And honest about it too! Ur just right as you are, no need to change ur size. 


I'm cooking a lot lately and gained a few KG's. I've put on 2 inches all over and I like it but gym next!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ill compliment any boobs, swear to god last night a woman in her fifties with big ole titties flashed me her tits. I was expecting to be pretty much horrified but when the shirt went up i was really pleasantly surprised. I just walked out at the right time i guess. After i complimented her rack i couldnt keep her away from me though lol, she was gettin pretty grabby with my ass lol ohhhh good times at bars


Yeah I thought you were a compliment whore when I saw you compliment the pasty white man butt on my sex thread.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> i would kick myself out for eatin crackers hahaha im not saying anythings wrong with my size


Good, size doesnt even matter, its more about compatibility....i always have cracker crumbs and cookie crumbs and pizza crumbs in my bed though, damn muchies. Sometimes i just do things like crank the stereo and drink beer in the tub cause i know a gf wouldnt aprove....the joys of living alone


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

It's nice to have a compliment whore around instead of a troll though lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> A real woman!


Finally posted those tit pics for you. lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Fat women generally despise skinny women


and vice versa, i dont though, whatever if you can eat 10 burgers and get away without gaining weight all the more power to ya, eat some for me too , LOL 
everything is made the way it is, some women can be a size 3 and eat nothing but junk food, and not gain weight, but hate their nose,or their hair, or their skin, or their nipples, or their knee caps and some woman have to work out constantly to just maintain a size 7 jeans size (ahem me) but i have clear skin or , i like the way my hair is but still hate i cant eat as much as the skinny girl

so honestly it all evens out


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Rainbow I would never call you fat. You are gorgeous.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hahahahaha no the guys claim I am pretty, I did used to weigh more when I was a kid but I lost the weight yes I have 36DD and I am a size 3, used to be a size one  thanks for wondering ! I have plenty of self confidence and I have alway had my choice of guys


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

I saw but they don't beat mine! LOL


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Good, size doesnt even matter, its more about compatibility....i always have cracker crumbs and cookie crumbs and pizza crumbs in my bed though, damn muchies. Sometimes i just do things like crank the stereo and drink beer in the tub cause i know a gf wouldnt aprove....the joys of living alone


I thought I was the only one here lol. All these people getting kicked out just for crackers...I eat damn near everything in my bed! It's my bed! The chairs have nothing on my bed! My bed is fluffy and warm and loving.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

zVice said:


> my boobs are kinda hairy


is this really you?



lahadaextranjera said:


> And ur honest and u should stay exactly how you are, size wise.


Thats what i was trying to say....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Fat women generally despise skinny women


Ive got some amazing cuddly girlfriends and I've also had some lovely model friends. True beauty is on the inside. It's more important to be attractive than good looking. I couldn't care less if my friends gained weight as long as they are happy.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's nice to have a compliment whore around instead of a troll though lol


Thank you rainbow


----------



## zVice (Mar 25, 2013)

i wish.. if i had boobs like that i wouldn't leave myself alone..



Ninjabowler said:


> is this really you?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

I hate my knobby knees.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> we posting boobs now? maybe ill post mine


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I saw but they don't beat mine! LOL


How do you figure? Size wise? 

36 D currently. Was a 36 C before preg. 

I scream boob wars and I'm the only one to post my tits.. WTF.


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How do you figure? Size wise?
> 
> 36 D currently. Was a 36 C before preg.
> 
> I scream boob wars and I'm the only one to post my tits.. WTF.


I have double d's and they have amazing shape for being double d's.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll make you ladies a deal... Post boobs and I'll buy a stun gun and make a video of me tasing myself with it.


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I'll make you ladies a deal... Post boobs and I'll buy a stun gun and make a video of me tasing myself with it.


I didn't even laugh a little bit....


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I'll make you ladies a deal... Post boobs and I'll buy a stun gun and make a video of me tasing myself with it.


We can even make it a group video. I'll pull the trigger. All in the name of titties of course.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Dang guys.. this is lame. I was expecting rainbow, sunni, and lahada to join in on the boob wars.

Showing my lady support without shame. Trying to fend off the whores. Noones got my back tho.

(Not easy for me to post that pic btw. I don't like my pregger titties.)


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2013)

.........


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> and vice versa, i dont though, whatever if you can eat 10 burgers and get away without gaining weight all the more power to ya, eat some for me too , LOL
> everything is made the way it is, some women can be a size 3 and eat nothing but junk food, and not gain weight, but hate their nose,or their hair, or their skin, or their nipples, or their knee caps and some woman have to work out constantly to just maintain a size 7 jeans size (ahem me) but i have clear skin or , i like the way my hair is but still hate i cant eat as much as the skinny girl
> 
> so honestly it all evens out



yup...I'm a 0 and I friggen HATE my nose Goddamiiiiiit!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I hate my knobby knees.


damn carne, you got some nice legs lol your going to make the ladies wanna convert ya to the vagina side......it aint that bad lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I didn't even laugh a little bit....


... Tough crowd! 

Edit: I think you have an awesomely cute nose hereshe


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I'll make you ladies a deal... Post boobs and I'll buy a stun gun and make a video of me tasing myself with it.


I think id rather see the stunning but id also enjoy the boobs


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I hate my knobby knees.


the shorts are fuckin boss though.......


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I'll make you ladies a deal... Post boobs and I'll buy a stun gun and make a video of me tasing myself with it.


View attachment 2586421hehehehehhe


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

View attachment 2586423


Flaming Pie said:


> How do you figure? Size wise?
> 
> 36 D currently. Was a 36 C before preg.
> 
> I scream boob wars and I'm the only one to post my tits.. WTF.


Okay...I go to topless beaches so, what the F


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dang guys.. this is lame. I was expecting rainbow, sunni, and lahada to join in on the boob wars.
> 
> Showing my lady support without shame. Trying to fend off the whores. Noones got my back tho.
> 
> (Not easy for me to post that pic btw. I don't like my pregger titties.)


Ok! La Hada is gonna join the DD club! BRB!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Well everyone had been asking for a Kona Pics for a while might as well make it epic haha 
Hehee like for over a year or more now


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Hurray!


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> mine are already on here


Mine are too!


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2586423
> 
> Okay...I go to topless beaches so, what the F


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> mine are already on here


where? repost?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Must repost for BOOB WARZ rep!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

Go on girls!! This is brilliant!!

Heres mine !!! Lol!


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

bawahaha love the double chin action going on as ifffffffff i posted that 




edit: took down photo hahaha


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I didn't even laugh a little bit....


I guess you missed the other thread....


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 25, 2013)

Just wow, we have some very beautiful people here. Kudos to all the brave ladies!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh what the hell here is a pic from 2 years ago. I'm not taking my shirt off though......


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Oh what the hell here is a pic from 2 years ago. I'm not taking my shirt off though......
> 
> View attachment 2586435


yo take it off and give it to me, that shirt is sick yo


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> bawahaha love the double chin action going on as ifffffffff i posted that


what double chin?? all i see is boobies


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> what double chin?? all i see is boobies


yeah i figured no one would notice anyways brb off to take a shower folks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> what double chin?? all i see is boobies


A nice lacy bra too.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 25, 2013)

Have fun tonight guys and especially the girls !! (except one). You're all big fun.  Byeeeee


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah i figured no one would notice anyways brb off to take a shower folks


haha, I noticed - and you were sticking your tongue out too


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> yo take it off and give it to me, that shirt is sick yo


That is a nice shirt....shows that wormdrive knows a little something something about something!!!!! way to sport it wormdrive!! This was very entertaining....however....I have to tend to the critters so chow yall!!


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

Shitty lighting but you get the point....


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 25, 2013)

Yowza........


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2586438 Shitty lighting but you get the point....


Ya I'm sure a lot of them will get the point haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Now the next step is to get the guys to post their pectorals. Whip em out boys!


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2586438 Shitty lighting but you get the point....


Awesome use of pun with that one, and agreed.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

Well this has turned out to be an epic day on rollitup for breasts. Giggles is going to be bangin his fist on his keyboard when he realizes he missed this lol. Thank you ladies, you all have wonderful breasts, i would gladly rest my cheek on any of them. Time to give out some rep i think


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah i figured no one would notice anyways brb off to take a shower folks


if you need help "lathering" just let me know


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Well this has turned out to be an epic day on rollitup for breasts. Giggles is going to be bangin his fist on his keyboard when he realizes he missed this lol. Thank you ladies, you all have wonderful breasts, i would gladly rest my cheek on any of them. Time to give out some rep i think


Giggles didn't miss it, he posted just before you did about 3ish msgs up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> Giggles didn't miss it, he posted just before you did about 3ish msgs up.


Don't forget to rep me for starting boob warz.


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

I missed some of it. Damnit. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Well this has turned out to be an epic day on rollitup for breasts. Giggles is going to be bangin his fist on his keyboard when he realizes he missed this lol. Thank you ladies, you all have wonderful breasts, i would gladly rest my cheek on any of them. Time to give out some rep i think


Dude I didn't miss it, just cuz I'm not posting doesn't mean I'm not around 

I'm always around ninja lol. No pec pics for right now but here for now have a ducky pic!
View attachment 2586483


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Alright i'm back. What'd I miss?


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Alright i'm back. What'd I miss?


LMAO! Don't ask....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Alright i'm back. What'd I miss?


You missed like 3-4 boob war photos. Post yours for boob warz rep.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> I missed some of it. Damnit. Oh well, maybe next time.


what do you mean by some of oit


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya I'm sure a lot of them will get the point haha


i got the point 



Figong said:


> Giggles didn't miss it, he posted just before you did about 3ish msgs up.


Ohh, i found him now, what do ya think bud? Theres boobs everywhere....this is great


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dang guys.. this is lame. I was expecting rainbow, sunni, and lahada to join in on the boob wars.
> 
> Showing my lady support without shame. Trying to fend off the whores. Noones got my back tho.
> 
> (Not easy for me to post that pic btw. I don't like my pregger titties.)


Rainbow has small boobies lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> what do you mean by some of oit


You know what he meant. Black lace.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

*sigh* alright, alright i'm going. But ONLY to support the pregnant girl. I'll brb. Damnit lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Rainbow has small boobies lol


I'm sure they are every bit as lovely as the rest of you.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

holy peer pressure really does work


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> holy peer pressure really does work


Of course, the last thing you want to do is get the blood pressure of a pregnant woman up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> Of course, the last thing you want to do is get the blood pressure of a pregnant woman up.


Right! 

Good thing my hubby apologized and made me a quesadilla last night, or else he would of dealt with my wrath!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2013)

Duck Soup - It's what's for dinner. 



giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2586483


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Right!
> 
> Good thing my hubby apologized and made me a quesadilla last night, or else he would of dealt with my wrath!


Nothing says i'm sorry like melted cheezy goodness. Mmm


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 25, 2013)

So is this the first fight on RIU that brought us benefits?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So is this the first fight on RIU that brought us benefits?


Take a negative and turn it into a positive. BAM!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

My likes arent showing up right now but i think this thread has gotten 300ish likes in less than an hour


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> My likes arent showing up right now but i think this thread has gotten 300ish likes in less than an hour


Still waiting on the man tits.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

yes any one with abs please .........photo bomb me anytime now


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> My likes arent showing up right now but i think this thread has gotten 300ish likes in less than an hour


Speaking of which, did you like my ghost likes from last night?


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah What the fuck is deal.... Wheres all your pics guys?!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes any one with abs please .........photo bomb me anytime now


I second this.

Even without abs, show us some muscle. Legs, biceps, triceps, pecs. Doesn't have to be perfect. Just put it out there!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2013)

.........


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes any one with abs please .........photo bomb me anytime now



 View attachment 2586528 Here you go sunni.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Now the next step is to get the guys to post their pectorals. Whip em out boys!


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

Took these recently.. Im prude and won't be fleshy.. besides, its not summer yet and I still need to hit the gym.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I second this.
> 
> Even without abs, show us some muscle. Legs, biceps, triceps, pecs. Doesn't have to be perfect. Just put it out there!


Did you see my bathtub pic a couple pages back?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Took these recently.. Im prude and won't be fleshy.. besides, its not summer yet and I still need to hit the gym.
> 
> View attachment 2586523View attachment 2586524


I still saw some pec action behind that shirt!!! nice!


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Took these recently.. Im prude and won't be fleshy.. besides, its not summer yet and I still need to hit the gym.
> 
> View attachment 2586523View attachment 2586524


oh no you didnt. assssssssss if i thought those were MINE only. ya jackass


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Did you see my bathtub pic a couple pages back?


pffft I already seen your legs. Show me some abs or pecs. I know you got em.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice Vneck see4 hahahahah


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> View attachment 2586525 View attachment 2586528 Here you go sunni.


sadly youre a jerk , so its like i see abs but than it screams at me
"IM AN ASSHOLE" and than my vagina blows up and not in a good way


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh no you didnt. assssssssss if i thought those were MINE only. ya jackass


Uh oh . . . looks like someones been a bad panda.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to sunni again.

OMG you had me dying at "vagina blows up".


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 25, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> View attachment 2586525 View attachment 2586528 Here you go sunni.


I'd hit it.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> sadly youre a jerk , so its like i see abs but than it screams at me
> "IM AN ASSHOLE" and than my vagina blows up and not in a good way


You'll get over it.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to sunni again.
> 
> OMG you had me dying at "vagina blows up".


if he was nicer, and was not so mean about his homphobic views im be up there in a flash i suppose they are pretty abs, but its just like people said its the beauty from the inside that counts


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hehehee this thread is great


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Uh oh . . . looks like someones been a bad panda.


I had no idea the two were an "item".

Guess I need to stop fantasizing about snuggling the panda.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> sadly youre a jerk , so its like i see abs but than it screams at me
> "IM AN ASSHOLE" and than my vagina blows up . . .


as far as i got


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 2586527


i wanna see a photo of the woman who stole your heart! also is that funk ymonkey micro brew?


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> if he was nicer, and was not so mean about his homphobic views im be up there in a flash i suppose they are pretty abs, but its just like people said its the beauty from the inside that counts


You simply argue with me about everything. It's like we are husband and wife already.


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> mine are already on here


i guess I have go back through 1400 pages


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> You simply argue with me about everything. It's like we are husband and wife already.


no that wouldnt happen im sorry my views on the lgbt community would make me murder you before you got a ring on my finger


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh no you didnt. assssssssss if i thought those were MINE only. ya jackass


you have others. that i will not post here.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> i guess I have go back through 1400 pages


AH doobbbb you missed them they were up for a minute and they are not in this thread


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> i guess I have go back through 1400 pages


Google-fu with a few specific keywords has narrowed your search to before page 716.. on 716, there's a mention of the search for them as well..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> You simply argue with me about everything. It's like we are husband and wife already.


[video=youtube_share;iKqGXeX9LhQ]http://youtu.be/iKqGXeX9LhQ[/video]

^Sunni's Reaction


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> AH doobbbb you missed them they were up for a minute and they are not in this thread


Well damn.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> pffft I already seen your legs. Show me some abs or pecs. I know you got em.


Abs not so much but i got some pecs, its a pic of a pic lol


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> no that wouldnt happen im sorry my views on the lgbt community would make me murder you before you got a ring on my finger


If it isn't about the LGBTWRS people you speak of then it'd be about 2% or skim milk, organic or non, how terrible mcdonalds is. You just love to argue with me.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> i wanna see a photo of the woman who stole your heart! also is that funk ymonkey micro brew?


Hoppy Brewery, its a local brewer here in town. 

You mean the woman who stomps on my heart? Yea it's a long story...... bottom line I don't wear those rings anymore.


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Nice Vneck see4 hahahahah


thanks man. it's designer too. i took the picture with my iphone 5, infront of my $2000 bedroom mirror set, in my house on a golf course on the beach.... how's your ex-wife doing? and your phat job?


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

sorry, no muscle pics, but im the bald one in the middle~


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> [video=youtube_share;iKqGXeX9LhQ]http://youtu.be/iKqGXeX9LhQ[/video]
> 
> ^Sunni's Reaction


hahaha im crying from laughter


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Where the hell is rainbow?


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Uh oh . . . looks like someones been a bad panda.


ive been a good panda. ive been really nice lately actually.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> thanks man. it's designer too. i took the picture with my iphone 5, infront of my $2000 bedroom mirror set, in my house on a golf course on the beach.... how's your ex-wife doing? and your phat job?


You are entirely too sensitive about your t-shirt.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Abs not so much but i got some pecs, its a pic of a pic lol


This picture confuses and angers me.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 2586534
> 
> sorry, no muscle pics, but im the bald one in the middle~


youre asian?????



OH MY GOD. WHER EDO YOU IM COMMING RIGHT NOW!!!!!


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Na. I will just PM Sunni Im sure she'll send me a pic ...Not


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> I missed some of it. Damnit. Oh well, maybe next time.


Hell.....I was just following quietly......bzzzzzzzzz then I had to go tend to the animals......so I was rushing like a mad man on the four wheeler.....I get back and ......pooof....its over lol My little lady is like......what the hell is wrong with you.....I saw you on that bike like a mad man....Muahahah Muahahah Thank god she just ignors half of what I do Lol gots me a good gal people


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

cant even type fucking a proper sentance im so happy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 2586534
> 
> sorry, no muscle pics, but im the bald one in the middle~


Take a pic. I'm sure you got muscles somewhere. =)


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Hoppy Brewery, its a local brewer here in town.
> 
> You mean the woman who stomps on my heart? Yea it's a long story...... bottom line I don't wear those rings anymore.


 ill come wub you


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> youre asian?????
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD. WHER EDO YOU IM COMMING RIGHT NOW!!!!!


haha! yes, yes i'am (well a mutt, but pretty much asian-persuasion)


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Take a pic. I'm sure you got muscles somewhere. =)


_*
NEIN! *_thats mine right htere


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> _*
> NEIN! *_thats mine right htere


 Not even a wee tricep?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> thanks man. it's designer too. i took the picture with my iphone 5, infront of my $2000 bedroom mirror set, in my house on a golf course on the beach.... how's your ex-wife doing? and your phat job?


You're modest too


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

Am contemplating a pic or 2 while I weigh the penalty for posting from the other half in terms of potential weeks on the couch.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

I would like to take this minute to extend a big middle finger to Windows 8 right now.


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> _*
> NEIN! *_thats mine right htere


You're stealing all the men for yourself! LOL


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> You're modest too


and you're missing the point.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 2586534
> 
> sorry, no muscle pics, but im the bald one in the middle~


you look like my filipino friend ray jay john jr. .....well hes just ray, i gave him the jay john jr part


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> Am contemplating a pic or 2 while I weigh the penalty for posting from the other half in terms of potential weeks on the couch.


Ask permission. 

I asked my hubby if the bra pic I took was ok to post. He said "yeah...but you can't really tell how big they are in that pic."

LOL


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> You're stealing all the men for yourself! LOL


I'm just glad she wants nothing to do with me.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> You're stealing all the men for yourself! LOL


but but....bubbbbut....no just some ....LOL theres plenty for everyone hahaha


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> You're stealing all the men for yourself! LOL


I was just starting to think the same thing. Sunni, you have more RIU men than you have holes in your body. Good odds for you I guess. lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> I suppose if you spent more time in the gym and less time practicing on your trolling you might be able to turn those tits of yours into pecks.


whatever makes you sleep better a night kiddo. hows that apology working out for ya? same ole krondizzle i see....


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jesus this thread is moving to fast for my stoned ass right now


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I was just starting to think the same thing. Sunni, you have more RIU men than you have holes in your body. Good odds for you I guess. lol


i do not !!!!!!!!!!! LOL im just kidding lawl


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2586560View attachment 2586561I would like to take this minute to extend a big middle finger to Windows 8 right now.


Who theFUCK is nimple eip? Am I gonna have to open a can-o-whupass?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Where the hell is rainbow?


Taking pictures of her boobs


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Who theFUCK is nimple eip? Am I gonna have to open a can-o-whupass?


Right? LoL. Didn't occur to me til I took the picture that I should've written it backwards.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Taking pictures of her boobs


Nope. All we got was a finger. BOO!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Peeka boo bitches!!!!*


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> i do not !!!!!!!!!!! LOL im just kidding lawl


Sharing is caring!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Taking pictures of her boobs


Yes, us ladies with smaller boobs are completely dependent upon push up bras and bobby tops. I had to dig those out. I don't typically need them this time of day lol. Only for my streetwalking lol jkjk


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

View attachment 2586574 todayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Right? LoL. Didn't occur to me til I took the picture that I should've written it backwards.


Won't let me rep you =(


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2586574 todayyyyyyyyyyyyy



You are so fucking hott.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> you look like my filipino friend ray jay john jr. .....well hes just ray, i gave him the jay john jr part


good call ninja, im flip, most ppl i meet in person think i'm mex


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 25, 2013)

Holllld on... how does that work. Sunni actually looks better when I'm sober. My beer goggles made you look worse?! Hows that work???


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Sharing is caring!


fine for you ill be a share bear


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Yes, us ladies with smaller boobs are completely dependent upon push up bras and bobby tops. I had to dig those out. I don't typically need them this time of day lol. Only for my streetwalking lol jkjk


I tried to rep you (even though it TECHNICALLY wasn't a boob photo) but the dang thing said I had to spread rep around. WTF. I haven't repped you today yet!


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> fine for you ill be a share bear


 You're definitely one of my favorite females!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Compliments of giggles


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Won't let me rep you =(


It's OK. I don't deserve it lol. You didn't even get makeup in that pic. Lazy bitch I be.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I tried to rep you (even though it TECHNICALLY wasn't a boob photo) but the dang thing said I had to spread rep around. WTF. I haven't repped you today yet!


Listen, lol, I'm telling you, that is all that is there. If I pulled anymore out, you'd see nipple...


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

View attachment 2586585View attachment 2586586View attachment 2586587View attachment 2586588View attachment 2586589View attachment 2586590View attachment 2586591



Brassinosteroid said:


> Holllld on... how does that work. Sunni actually looks better when I'm sober. My beer goggles made you look worse?! Hows that work???


well i didnt change over night so idk


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 25, 2013)

Sunni, what's your heritage?


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Sunni, what's your heritage?


italian/french 50/50 first born gen canada.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2586585View attachment 2586586View attachment 2586587View attachment 2586588View attachment 2586589View attachment 2586590View attachment 2586591
> 
> 
> 
> well i didnt change over night so idk


Dont tempt me to blow all those up! ha jk


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2586585View attachment 2586586View attachment 2586587View attachment 2586588View attachment 2586589View attachment 2586590View attachment 2586591
> 
> 
> 
> well i didnt change over night so idk


There is atleast 10 guys from RIU that have a "sunni" File folder on their desktop.. LOL


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2586585View attachment 2586586View attachment 2586587View attachment 2586588View attachment 2586589View attachment 2586590View attachment 2586591
> 
> 
> 
> well i didnt change over night so idk


speaking of which.. a few of those have to be MINE only... i see how it is!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2586590
> 
> 
> 
> well i didnt change over night so idk


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Yes, us ladies with smaller boobs are completely dependent upon push up bras and bobby tops. I had to dig those out. I don't typically need them this time of day lol. Only for my streetwalking lol jkjk


I think your so pretty, and your boobs are just the right size for my.....well....i mean, a...a mans hand...ya, thats what i mean


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> There is atleast 10 guys from RIU that have a "sunni" File folder on their desktop.. LOL


i think its more like RIU girls folder.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> fine for you ill be a share bear



Sunni : " I'm tired of this one anyway"

StephanieAK: " Sharing is caring"


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think its more like RIU girls folder.


I'm going to choose to believe that I have not made it in to those files lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I'm going to choose to believe that I have not made it in to those files lol


youre in mine!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> There is atleast 10 guys from RIU that have a "sunni" File folder on their desktop.. LOL


11 now.......


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

moar shirtless men photos thanks hahahah


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I was just starting to think the same thing. Sunni, you have more RIU men than you have holes in your body. Good odds for you I guess. lol


LMAO.....oh goodness.....this just gets better...Im sitting here LMAO while my little lady looks from the kitchen like...." is he loosing his mind" muaha oh dont worry...she reads allot of this to....we both have good chuckles over some of this stuff!!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


>


LMAO.....guess that will have to do ha sunni!!!! LOL


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LMAO.....guess that will have to do ha sunni!!!! LOL


guess so..



..*fap fap fap*


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> guess so..
> 
> 
> 
> ..*fap fap fap*


thats what you get for taking down your boobi pic


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I'm going to choose to believe that I have not made it in to those files lol


Would bet you have.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> thats what you get for taking down your boobi pic


Wait your telling me I missed , What!!!


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Wait your telling me I missed , What!!!


You missed more than a few.. flip through the last 15-ish pages.


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 25, 2013)

Head shots are for halo..
My first nip slip....


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

Yup, like Figong said, flip back a couple of pages~ Flaming Pie started a boob pic war and the ladies answered


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

Dandilion Patch said:


> View attachment 2586631
> Head shots are for halo..
> My first nip slip....


nice but...just a little lower next time


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 25, 2013)

lol...dont tempt me.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

Dandilion Patch said:


> lol...dont tempt me.


Comon, some tighty whites for the ladies


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Listen, lol, I'm telling you, that is all that is there. If I pulled anymore out, you'd see nipple...


I think I speak for most when I say, I'm ok with that.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

nO shirtless kinetic pics. Is it weird I'm more comfortable with people having a face pic of me rather than pics that show my tattoos?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Comon, some tighty whites for the ladies


Less nip more tip?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

The ladies tell me yes


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

All this talk from the men but no action!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

She would kill me if she knew I posted this, shhhhhh


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> She would kill me if she knew I posted this, shhhhhh


Yaaay more boobs , we wont tell er


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok flaming since you asked lol here you go


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> She would kill me if she knew I posted this, shhhhhh


Make no wonder he's always smiling


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

Lookin good gigs, your wife looks beautiful in that picture, wowzas


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

First day of school!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

keep em comen boys woooooooohooooooo!!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2013)

Pic is 3 years old


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

I could go forever and forever hershe lol. I'll let everyone catch up before I post another, oh fuck it wth here have this last one!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Pic is 3 years old


I bet you know a thing or two...about a thing or two


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I bet you know a thing or two...about a thing or two


This and that also LOL!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

Ohhh, I LOVE being cougar age...I can pretty much go 20 years either way...and I'm okay with that!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Ohhh, I LOVE being cougar age...I can pretty much go 20 years either way...and I'm okay with that!


I haven't gone either way in 20 years ... ~giggle~ cn


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> i guess i can post my profile pic, its shirtless plus a bong.. does that count?


Fap fap fap hot damn boy


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I haven't gone either way in 20 years ... ~giggle~ cn


I demand half naked cannabineer now!!!!!


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> Fap fap fap hot damn boy


Remember to share. LOL


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Remember to share. LOL


I will . We can double tag team him


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> Fap fap fap hot damn boy


I suppose you want that one to do ya??? shiiiiiiiit


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Ohhh, I LOVE being cougar age...I can pretty much go 20 years either way...and I'm okay with that!


Hot Dam....thats a HOT statement......phewwwwwwww....it getting hot in here again.. I followed this thread better part of the day.....Mama Bear aint gonna know what the hell hit her TONIGHT!!!! LMAO Here Mama Bear


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 25, 2013)

That's as low as I go!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2013)

Hawaii 72


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> I demand half naked cannabineer now!!!!!


Be very careful for what you wish. cn


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

Dandilion Patch said:


> View attachment 2586674
> That's as low as I go!


tease!


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Be very careful for what you wish. cn


Come on..... show us the goods.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting some nice pics!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> I will . We can double tag team him


sharing is caring~ hereshegrows can watch? lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> sharing is caring~ hereshegrows can watch? lol


she can join!!!!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> she can join!!!!


Okay


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

Is this an orgy thread now? TOGA Party here!


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

Where does the panda fit in all this?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Where does the panda fit in all this?


I'm sure I could squeeze you in somewhere


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Where does the panda fit in all this?


pick a hole


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

LOL This is getting crazy!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Okay


hhmm.. Ménage_à_trois? that's on my bucket list~


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Where does the panda fit in all this?


Everywhere now take off your clothes and post pics!


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> Everywhere now take off your clothes and post pics!


I second this notion.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> Everywhere now take off your clothes and post pics!


OK i'm not doing this even for the pregnant girl lol


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> Everywhere now take off your clothes and post pics!


You first! LOL


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Be very careful for what you wish. cn


He already did! ....you know what they say about guys that are bears...yeees ummmm


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> Everywhere now take off your clothes and post pics!


Well lets do it 


StephanieAk said:


> I second this notion.


on the count of three....ready?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

no one digs a hairy guy except for the gays I thought.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> Everywhere now take off your clothes and post pics!


sunni, honey, where do you want me to send the 8 x 10's?


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmm, I am deliberating whether people are ready for my noods.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK i'm not doing this even for the pregnant girl lol


Awwww...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> hhmm.. Ménage_à_trois? that's on my bucket list~


Not all that good, I tried it 5 or 6 times.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> no one digs a hairy guy except for the gays I thought.


I got a bottle of Nair! I'd fix that up in no time


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> no one digs a hairy guy except for the gays I thought.


I like hairy chests and legs.


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Not all that good, I tried it 5 or 6 times.


I don't know man.. After the 15th time, it gets better.


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

She was telling the panda to get naked!


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Not all that good, I tried it 5 or 6 times.


Was 5 or 6 hoping it'd turn out better than the previous times?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Hmm, I am deliberating whether people are ready for my noods.


Well, show em and I tell ya if they are or not.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Not all that good, I tried it 5 or 6 times.


I'll take your word for it, the 70s was "Epic"  I'm merely a grasshoppa compared to you mastah yoda~


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

Neone else takin neked pictures of themselves or just me?


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> I'll take your word for it, the 70s was "Epic"  I'm merely a grasshoppa compared to you mastah yoda~


Looks like we lose sunni and hereshegrows.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Not all that good, I tried it 5 or 6 times.


Lies, ive done it twice and its good, especially when the girls...well nevermind


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Looks like we lose sunni and hereshegrows.


Wat u talken bout Willis?...I was around in the 70's


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Yall scared off rainbow. 

Rainbow, I will settle for another (new) pic of you in a jumpsuit.


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Wat u talken bout Willis?...I was around in the 70's


I wasn't born till '91!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Lies, ive done it twice and its good, especially when the girls...well nevermind


I have already shared my menage trois( spell check) failure stories.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 25, 2013)

pst..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

^^^^^noice!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

View attachment 2586774
Gun totting, book reading, texas shocker giving...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Careful with that thing.. you'll shoot your peter off.


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2586774
> Gun totting, book reading, texas shocker giving...


Do you have the words "thug life" tatted on you somewhere?!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Do you have the words "thug life" tatted on you somewhere?!


no. no I do not.
Actually all my tattoos are a reflection of positivity. No skulls, no demons nothing angry.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

hehehehe  ^_^


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2586774
> Gun totting, book reading, texas shocker giving...


We would've been friends outside of here.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm starting to think growing weed makes us all DAMN HOT!!!

shhhh, don't let it get out!


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

View attachment 2586823i have been happy with the men tonight on this forum


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> no. no I do not.
> Actually all my tattoos are a reflection of positivity. No skulls, no demons nothing angry.


funny thing is, we dress complete opposites and our tats are total opposites.. i have skulls, demons and machinery... 

hopefully this year i will change that a little.. looking to do a sleeve.. roman theme..


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

View attachment 2586829
Actually I'm so in tune with nature that trees hug me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Dang. my rep power went up 10 points tonight.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 25, 2013)

hahahaha I was so lame. #throwback myspace picture from an old photobucket account

[picture removed]


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

420God said:


> We would've been friends outside of here.


You both are missing fingers? I don't get it.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 25, 2013)

i think i took that picture with a potato


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

View attachment 2586838Here is a back shot of mine  

Hurt like hell but I sat for 6 hours and may have to do another round one day as well ..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Sup Carne. You came at a good time. All the titty pics are done. =)

....you wouldn't of happened to get a pic of your shirt flying up today?


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> View attachment 2586838Here is a back shot of mine
> 
> Hurt like hell but I sat for 6 hours and may have to do another round one day as well ..



:O why no face shot mother fucka!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

He's flipping you off too!!

With black nail polish no less!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> View attachment 2586838Here is a back shot of mine
> 
> Hurt like hell but I sat for 6 hours and may have to do another round one day as well ..


I need to get my right arm sleeve finished, cool ink bro


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sup Carne. You came at a good time. All the titty pics are done. =)
> 
> ....you wouldn't of happened to get a pic of your shirt flying up today?


I can ask the manager for the surveillance camera footage. I'm sure they got a hell of a laugh over it. I ran into the door because I couldn't see past the shirt over my head. I tend to move at a clip. Slowing down can be a bit of a problem. Especially when you can't see.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

This photo and the other will self destruct as nobody here has ever seen my face besides two people .. lol Boooo

View attachment 2586844


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> You both are missing fingers? I don't get it.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He's flipping you off too!!
> 
> With black nail polish no less!


dat bastard!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I wasn't born till '91!


Damn you make me feel old


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> This photo and the other will self destruct as nobody here has ever seen my face besides two people .. lol Boooo
> 
> View attachment 2586844


wow i never pictured you looking like that! nice hair salon LOL first thing i noticed!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

420God said:


>


Lol.. I remember the "shocker" being a big deal during highschool..


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

420God said:


>


yeah im deff a spocker


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> dat bastard!


Hey now that polish was for a concert , had to look good with the band I played Bass as there guy was sick


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

420God said:


>


I've only seen the fister.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Hey now that polish was for a concert , had to look good with the band I played Bass as there guy was sick


you and doobious would totally hit it off me thinks, anyways thanks for sharing , you look rad my friend, kinda remind me of this dude who i seen only once but he just had this cool vibe coming off him, i dont have that wish i did though


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

And for the records I was born in 1975


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I've only seen the fister.


.........


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> And for the records I was born in 1975


I feel like a fucking grave robber i swear, why are young people not hot anymore? It seems i may only be attracted to older men 


HAHAHAH

edit: not older older but like ya get what i mean


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> wow i never pictured you looking like that! nice hair salon LOL first thing i noticed!



A good friend works there , I donated 3 feet to locks of love that day


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> I feel like a fucking grave robber i swear, why are young people not hot anymore? It seems i may only be attracted to older men
> 
> 
> HAHAHAH
> ...


Cuz we have testosterone that the young bucks don't have.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> I feel like a fucking grave robber i swear, why are young people not hot anymore? It seems i may only be attracted to older men
> 
> 
> HAHAHAH
> ...


Hey I'm still young!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> A good friend works there , I donated 3 feet to locks of love that day


aweeee i love that, i always feel so scared when i cut off girls hair for donations like their gunna cry the second i do it and beg me to glue it back on! hahahah


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ProfessorPotSnob again.





*


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Cuz we have testosterone that the young bucks don't have.


By prescription. Thank God for health insurance.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey I'm still young!!!


how old are you?


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah im deff a spocker


 .... ..... ...


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

This was a night before shot View attachment 2586852


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> how old are you?


27 lol 

10char.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> .... ..... ...


im confused maybe that wa sa bad thing to say


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> im confused maybe that wa sa bad thing to say


No it's not he's saying yes that's good, uh huh shakes head yes, lets smoke and then pass out  ha


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> No it's not he's saying yes that's good, uh huh shakes head yes, lets smoke and then pass out  ha


we're all talking bout star trek right , and not some odd sexual term that has to do with Leonard nimoy right?


my age might just be showing LOL


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

Hahaha, great thread - happened upon it!  No pics of me, Ive broken every camera thus far with this mug


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> we're all talking bout star trek right , and not some odd sexual term that has to do with Leonard nimoy right?
> 
> 
> my age might just be showing LOL


The spocker means two fingers in the ass two in the vagina at once.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The spocker means two fingers in the ass two in the vagina at once.


OH FOR FUCK SAKES!!!!!!!!!!


goddamnit


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The spocker means two fingers in the ass two in the vagina at once.


I'm fucking dying over here.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> This was a night before shot View attachment 2586852


Open your books to page three hundred and ninety-four.  cn


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

420God said:


> I'm fucking dying over here.


oh my godddddddddddddddddddd i did NOT mean it like that


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> we're all talking bout star trek right , and not some odd sexual term that has to do with Leonard nimoy right?


We need to talk.

First of all, men are pigs. Keep that in the forefront of your mind. Secondly, when has a post from a man involving illustration EVER not been about some odd sexual term? Thirdly. You are no spocker.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

Sunni I had a feeling you didn't know. That's not information a woman volunteers to the public. lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

I just spit up a mouth full of water on my damn salad. you guys are too funny.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haha oh sunni. I always knew you were a shocker kinda girl hahaha. 

Thanks for the laugh sunni


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

jahahaha aomfg im so embarrassed. AS IF you guys just let me say that and no one thought it was odd i meant it like a innocent trekkie thing


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh this place never ceases to amuse me ! I often wonder why I waste money on cable when this is all the entertainment needed .


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

my wife just asked what the hell I'm laughing at from the other room!


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmm.. double showstopper with a side of edible cinnamon oil seems like a good idea.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> my wife just asked what the hell I'm laughing at from the other room!


haha i cabnt stop laughing either


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> jahahaha aomfg im so embarrassed. AS IF you guys just let me say that and no one thought it was odd i meant it like a innocent trekkie thing


Remember how Vulcans make out?  cn


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

Shock Rock , I can pull off a damn fine Marlyn Manson Impersonation lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haha wow good times at riu, here sunni let me post a pic to change the subject


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Shock Rock , I can pull off a damn fine Marlyn Manson Impersonation lol


dude i dont even care what anyone says i always thought he was cute


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey I'm still young!!!


Me too ...I'm just starting to get pubes on my chest


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

Since when is drunk and dumb sexy?


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> dude i dont even care what anyone says i always thought he was cute


Many people find him vial but in reality the guy is one hell of beauty queen magnet !


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Me too ...I'm just starting to get pubes on my chest


Haha nice bro nice.



april said:


> Since when is drunk and dumb sexy?


IDK, but I do think stoned and panties is sexy


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> dude i dont even care what anyone says i always thought he was cute


Puts on a helluva show too. Seen him a couple times in concert way back when.


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Since when is drunk and dumb sexy?


Good question.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Since when is drunk and dumb sexy?


since when don't you have avi pic!?


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Me too ...I'm just starting to get pubes on my chest


Duct Tape will work wonders there bro , no worries myself .. Mom was Ojibway/Ottawa Indian hence not much facial and body hair regardless of pops being a furball german


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

I love this thread. I hope it.... lives long and prospers. 







hyuck yuck


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Many people find him vial but in reality the guy is one hell of beauty queen magnet !


hes quite smart actually, well knowledgeable in politics and such as well


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha nice bro nice.
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, but I do think stoned and panties is sexy


Funny I get paid well to do just that on cam


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Duct Tape will work wonders there bro , no worries myself .. Mom was Ojibway/Ottawa Indian hence not much facial and body hair regardless of pops being a furball german


I got the opposite, same genetics. Too much hair. Mom never shaves her legs, dad can grow a beard in aweek.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Puts on a helluva show too. Seen him a couple times in concert way back when.


My favorite tour was the Anti Christ SuperStar, we had Preachers and Nuns screaming at us in the parking lot while casting us all to hell so to say hahaha


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 25, 2013)

My cheeks hurt.. that was a good laugh, spocker.. ha. Don't worry Sunni, I had no idea what it was either.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Funny I get paid well to do just that on cam


Lucky..................................

I wish I could run around in underwear all day but people might look at me weird ha


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> My cheeks hurt.. that was a good laugh, spocker.. ha. Don't worry Sunni, I had no idea what it was either.


it happens, lol, cant expect to know everything ^_^ was also quite the good laugh!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The spocker means two fingers in the ass two in the vagina at once.


I wouldn't want to meet/fight the chick that prefers that. Ugh.


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> since when don't you have avi pic!?


Since right now, I'd rather have a fun conversation than collect likes, people have ruined it, random pics are not posted daily, just annoying at this point, u can't even have a convo without u know who posting another pic, god enough already we all know u love urself lol


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 25, 2013)

One must be a tad schizo to follow along in here


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah im deff a spocker


Omfg LAUGHING MY ASS OFF.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wouldn't want to meet/fight the chick that prefers that. Ugh.


Heard sunni was a "spocker" --i'm kinda intimidated


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> My favorite tour was the Anti Christ SuperStar, we had Preachers and Nuns screaming at us in the parking lot while casting us all to hell so to say hahaha


The first time I saw him he had the club torn apart by the crowd because he kept getting shocked by the mic and nothing was done about it. Shit was crazy, I got out quick.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

I found another topless pic! ha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Since when is drunk and dumb sexy?


Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> One must be a tad schizo to follow along in here


I'm seeing this, good times. Sounds like the chicks who like weed like "spockers" too......

Edit: Nevermind just woke my wife up and asked her.... she swung but I ducked.... its all cool... not all women like spockers....  lmao


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wouldn't want to meet/fight the chick that prefers that. Ugh.


Naw, when its in the heat of the moment.. you can handle it.


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Since right now, I'd rather have a fun conversation than collect likes, people have ruined it, random pics are not posted daily, just annoying at this point, u can't even have a convo without u know who posting another pic, god enough already we all know u love urself lol


ummmm. what's with being crabby? not nice.


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wouldn't want to meet/fight the chick that prefers that. Ugh.


Well, tis better than the showstopper I'd guess, if 2/2 isn't going to work.. am not sure how 3 in the ass, 1 in the vagina would be much better.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2013)

All this talk of playing at the outflow pipe with a perfectly good candy store right next door.
WTF is with that ?


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Since right now, I'd rather have a fun conversation than collect likes, people have ruined it, random pics are not posted daily, just annoying at this point, u can't even have a convo without u know who posting another pic, god enough already we all know u love urself lol


Who pissed in your cheerios ?


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I found another topless pic! ha


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Who pissed in your cheerios ?


I fucking love Cheerios. With a little bit of chocolate syrup. God damn... im fixin to make me a bowl.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

You have very nice teeth, giggles. And a beautiful family.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh April you cant hide , we have seen your face hun and those lips , well I will keep my thoughts contained hehehe


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> ummmm. what's with being crabby? not nice.


Not not nice is insulting others when ur suppose to be the one setting the example, or responding to people with nasty words while u report them for the same thing while u drunk... I could go on but why bother. Only thing that matters is my looks right? 
rflmao

I'm saddened that so many men gush over such a poor exemple of a female, sorry but it's true, me and my roommate sit and wait just to point and laugh lol, stupid girl


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> I fucking love Cheerios. With a little bit of chocolate syrup. God damn... im fixin to make me a bowl.


Your coaxing me into opening the kids chocolate lucky charms , shit I think I am giving in now !


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Naw, when its in the heat of the moment.. you can handle it.


Um... no.

Booty hole is danger zone.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 25, 2013)

Jealousy is an ugly shade


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Not not nice is insulting others when ur suppose to be the one setting the example, or responding to people with nasty words while u report them for the same thing while u drunk... I could go on but why bother. Only thing that matters is my looks right?
> rflmao
> 
> I'm saddened that so many men gush over such a poor exemple of a female, sorry but it's true, me and my roommate sit and wait just to point and laugh lol, stupid girl


hey. what the fuck. where is this coming from? you've always been so chill. im assuming you are referring to another mod, in which case i think you should take it up with them in private, but we were having a good time here. all of us are, boys and girls. you can join too if you play nice.. why you gotta kill the mood?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry april if this isn't random enough for you


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Who pissed in your cheerios ?


When a mod pm's me bitching that i need to delete posts they disagree with while the insult that member I wonder...
Seriously internet janitor does not give anyone the right to speak down on others and their views, agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think any of the riu chicks are very attractive. Maybe some are moderately attractive. Most seem to think they are some hot shit but that's pretty lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> hey. what the fuck. where is this coming from? you've always been so chill. im assuming you are referring to another mod, in which case i think you should take it up with them in private, but we were having a good time here. all of us are, boys and girls. you can join too if you play nice.. why you gotta kill the mood?


represent.


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Um... no.
> 
> Booty hole is danger zone.


Is in this house but still funny to bring it up once in awhile like "I can't wait to get you home and put it in your a**" just to see the "You're silly boy" look.... Then I get her desert


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> When a mod pm's me bitching that i need to delete posts they disagree with while the insult that member I wonder...
> Seriously internet janitor does not give anyone the right to speak down on others and their views, agree to disagree and move on.


Is it the posts where you openly invite others to cyber with you?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Um... no.
> 
> Booty hole is danger zone.


No extra charge, ladies..........


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I don't think any of the riu chicks are very attractive. Maybe some are moderately attractive. Most seem to think they are some hot shit but that's pretty lol.


I have life growing inside me. Ain't nothing hotter then that. Do the belly rub dance!


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> When a mod pm's me bitching that i need to delete posts they disagree with while the insult that member I wonder...
> Seriously internet janitor does not give anyone the right to speak down on others and their views, agree to disagree and move on.


Like you're one to talk, you took a shot at a member in a locked thread.


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I don't think any of the riu chicks are very attractive. Maybe some are moderately attractive. Most seem to think they are some hot shit but that's pretty lol.


If they're smart and live in an illegal state you won't see their "real" pic - I might be paranoid...okay I am paranoid.. but I believe privacy is your best friend.


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Jealousy is an ugly shade


Oh honey I left this site when I was her for a reason  trust me I get all the attention I need these days, not this kind the real kind  LOL someone over my shoulder just gave me a sweet kiss and reassured me i'm gettin some attention later....

This is fun


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I don't think any of the riu chicks are very attractive. Maybe some are moderately attractive. Most seem to think they are some hot shit but that's pretty lol.


You ever see a pic of 420gods wife?


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

I sure the fuck dont miss being a moderator . I spent 3 years offering my services and in the end it was hell no matter due to human nature and morons ..


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> No extra charge, ladies..........


Thanks, just spit soda up! lmao   Tooo funny!


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Sorry april if this isn't random enough for you


U have a beautiful family, I'm honored u shared them, keep them coming these are great, and ur lady is very pretty, ur one lucky man 

See i'm not a total bitch, Oh people have u forgotten me already, this is what I do


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I don't think any of the riu chicks are very attractive. Maybe some are moderately attractive. Most seem to think they are some hot shit but that's pretty lol.


If your reps slowly begin to disappear you'll know why!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> If they're smart and live in an illegal state you won't see their "real" pic - I might be paranoid...okay I am paranoid.. but I believe privacy is your best friend.


I don't grow anymore, so that would be wasted tax money to kick my door in and find a tent full of baby veggies and herbs.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> Thanks, just spit soda up! lmao   Tooo funny!



You gotta blow it out your nose to be cool..


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

I say fuck all the haters, if anyone hates me more power to them ha.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have life growing inside me. Ain't nothing hotter then that. Do the belly rub dance!


"get in ma belly, baby!"


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

Wait..I'm lost, so who is april referring to


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

All people will age in time and the hottest will fade away as well .. I have never liked vanity in any way .. In the end if we live long enough we will resemble raisins more than humans


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't grow anymore, so that would be wasted tax money to kick my door in and find a tent full of baby veggies and herbs.


It'd be waste either way, silly silly government.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 25, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> If your reps slowly begin to disappear you'll know why!


Yea right, bucko. Go kiss some more Internet girl ass lol! Pathetic.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Why can't we all just compliment and eye-hump eachother. That is way more fun.


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok. Well this evening has come to an end. 

Well if it's gunna be that kinda party, Im gunna stick my dick in the mashed potatoes.


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> All people will age in time and the hottest will fade away as well .. I have never liked vanity in any way .. In the end if we live long enough we will resemble raisins more than humans


I think me and my wifer will be be some hot raisins...... if not we'll be some high as hell raisins that don't give a f***..... maybe


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Wait..I'm lost, so who is april referring to


I am Spartacus.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Wait..I'm lost, so who is april referring to


Sunni. Hating on sunny for posting a pic every day or so on a thread that says post your pics.


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why can't we all just compliment and eye-hump eachother. That is way more fun.


Because i'm pms'ing and being a catty bitch seems fun, not gonna lie, dear lord was it like this when see4 and the crew stalked me, man u guys must have been fucking annoyed lol


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> I am Spartacus.


the pg-13 one in the 80s or the rated R one with lucy lawless??


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Ok. Well this evening has come to an end.
> 
> Well if it's gunna be that kinda party, Im gunna stick my dick in the mashed potatoes.


Make sure the mashed pototos aren't too hot. That could be disastrous.


----------



## benton OG (Mar 25, 2013)

It is very unattractive when a women is overly confident.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Since when is drunk and dumb sexy?


who? where? what did i miss? if it's kron then NO it's not, it's dangerous


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sunni. Hating on sunny for posting a pic every day or so on a thread that says post your pics.


Sunni, and sunny are two different people. Besides.. she was referring to Spartacus. I am Spartacus.

So this is where you also say you are Spartacus..... or have you not seen the movie?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> If your reps slowly begin to disappear you'll know why!


What's this mean ?

If you think Mods can take your rep, you're mistaken - only Admin or a Global can do that.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2013)

Is this the Mod Fight Thread?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> the pg-13 one in the 80s or the rated R one with lucy lawless??


Kirk Douglas?


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

yup every second post will now be a pic of me!!!!!

Maybe I should just say the hell with it, toss my title and tell u all what i really think....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

benton OG said:


> It is very unattractive when a women is overly confident.


hey kron what's up?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> the pg-13 one in the 80s or the rated R one with lucy lawless??


The starz channel one, first season with Andy Whitfield (RIP). Spartacus: Blood and Sand.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's this mean ?
> 
> If you think Mods can take your rep, you're mistaken - only Admin or a Global can do that.


Joke for cracking on the girls


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

benton OG said:


> It is very unattractive when a women is overly confident.


Goes both ways, I have many friends that think their God's gift to women - maybe for a night, then the ladies sober up


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Because i'm pms'ing and being a catty bitch seems fun, not gonna lie, dear lord was it like this when see4 and the crew stalked me, man u guys must have been fucking annoyed lol


So you are still going to get some "attention" later even though you are pms'ing? Someone's getting his red wings tonight.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Sunni, and sunny are two different people. Besides.. she was referring to Spartacus. I am Spartacus.
> 
> So this is where you also say you are Spartacus..... or have you not seen the movie?


meant sunni both times.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> So you are still going to get some "attention" later even though you are pms'ing? Someone's getting his red wings tonight.


I was thinking the same damn thing in the midst of this whirlwind of a thread


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> yup every second post will now be a pic of me!!!!!
> 
> Maybe I should just say the hell with it, toss my title and tell u all what i really think....


well a while back you were doing the same thing that your flaming others for.

I dont get it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> yup every second post will now be a pic of me!!!!!
> 
> Maybe I should just say the hell with it, toss my title and tell u all what i really think....


Oh dear lord. Please don't.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> yup every second post will now be a pic of me!!!!!
> 
> Maybe I should just say the hell with it, toss my title and tell u all what i really think....


Don't hold back, Let er Rip!!!!!


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Because i'm pms'ing and being a catty bitch seems fun, not gonna lie, dear lord was it like this when see4 and the crew stalked me, man u guys must have been fucking annoyed lol


i never stalked you! liar liar pants on fire. i don't stalk. Ain't nobody got time fo dat!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You ever see a pic of 420gods wife?


i love her


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

benton OG said:


> It is very unattractive when a women is overly confident.


I consider myself average and call myself cocky, last thing I need is more confidence 
Prozac maybe......

It's not rude, jealousy or anything but what I see and read


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> yup every second post will now be a pic of me!!!!!
> 
> Maybe I should just say the hell with it, toss my title and tell u all what i really think....


If that will make you feel better do it


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

Fuck I ll be honest with everyone , Dark hair and skin on a woman wins me over every time regardless .. Its hardwired in my genetic code


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> yup every second post will now be a pic of me!!!!!
> 
> Maybe I should just say the hell with it, toss my title and tell u all what i really think....


You think people around here care what you think ?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Because i'm pms'ing and being a catty bitch seems fun, not gonna lie, dear lord was it like this when see4 and the crew stalked me, man u guys must have been fucking annoyed lol


Seeee? Told you guys cycles would synchronize. At least if we all get on the same cycle the men will only have one week of RIU PMS to deal with. I am an angry little PMSer, I am. We refer to it as "Hell Week" in my house. Even my kids know when Hell Week will be here and they usually choose that week to hang out with grandma lol.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

benton OG said:


> It is very unattractive when a women is overly confident.



Who gets to make that decision? Some intimidated male counterpart? Who sets the bar on where a woman is allowed to show confidence without offending?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> i love her


She gorgeous. I'm going to stop talking about her now though. I'm afraid I look a little obsessed and don't want to piss 420 off.


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

I think those who "have" stay online, those who don't - see ya tomorrow AND don't post in this condition lol. I couldn't argue if I wanted to.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Seeee? Told you guys cycles would synchronize. At least if we all get on the same cycle the men will only have one week of RIU PMS to deal with. I am an angry little PMSer, I am. We refer to it as "Hell Week" in my house. Even my kids know when Hell Week will be here and they usually choose that week to hang out with grandma lol.


And people could not understand why Native Americans had moon lodges for there women while upon there monthly moon


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Kirk Douglas?


woops, i meant 60s..


----------



## match box (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> I am Spartacus.


 I am Spartacus. The slow one.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Who gets to make that decision? Some intimidated male counterpart? Who sets the bar on where a woman is allowed to show confidence without offending?


kron does


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Seriously this thread has got way off topic! Jesus guys! Post some god damn pics or I'll photobomb the next 20 pages


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

Why you gotta be like that?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Empty threats.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Dark hair and skin on a woman wins me over every time regardless .. Its hardwired in my genetic code


I can set you up with sis...she's into oral.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

A photo for all , some people here now know the face behind this bud


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

I wasn't feeling like myself..... kinda caged....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> She gorgeous. I'm going to stop talking about her now though. I'm afraid I look a little obsessed and don't want to piss 420 off.


not me


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

So is shit gonna go down? Or is it safe to go to bed?


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> well a while back you were doing the same thing that your flaming others for.
> 
> I dont get it


When do I drunk post and post daily pics? When did I report people for having views I disagreed with while insulting them. If anything I get ripped on for not following the heard and trying to understand members....I was asked to be a mod because I stand up and don't take sides, talk about fail lol

I'm not here to collect likes or even make friends, it's entertainment when I'm home and bored, I post things to get reactions, get people talking, I've just watched for a while and can't help but speak my mind like u and everyone else do.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I can set you up with sis...she's into oral.


Hand Job and Porn is mandatory with this one lol


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Why you gotta be like that?


Haha you all know I'm fucking around. I'm baked and well ya 



ProfessorPotSnob said:


> A photo for all , some people here now know the face behind this bud View attachment 2586934


I do! I do!!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I can set you up with sis...she's into oral.


she looks like she gives good gum jobs


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Hand Job and Porn is mandatory with this one lol


no, that's straight up rape.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

benton OG said:


> Carne your such a queer.


*you're
and so am i kron, why you pick on the boy?


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't rep me in private if u can't support me in public, pm's also seems many agree but fear saying so eh ....lol epic


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Hand Job and Porn is mandatory with this one lol


I never found that to be necessary but no back door cause she's savin it.


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha you all know I'm fucking around. I'm baked and well ya
> 
> 
> 
> I do! I do!!!!



Thats what Im saying...


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha you all know I'm fucking around. I'm baked and well ya
> 
> 
> 
> I do! I do!!!!


no giggs! youre cool man... the post was for april. sad cute cat face always calms chicks down.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Don't rep me in private if u can't support me in public, pm's also seems many agree but fear saying so eh ....lol epic


Ok. Do IT! Lets get real up in this bitch!

that better?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Quit putzing around and post pics if you are so confident. You are so quick to put down other members. Put up or shut up.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

f5 and repeat !


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 25, 2013)

No more pics of me tonight... ha heres a shot of a badass sting ray I saw at the aquarium the other day. Hell of a sight when your 2 bongs deep and starring at a 5 foot sting ray. O and il throw in some jellies for fun!


----------



## benton OG (Mar 25, 2013)

I am not picking just my thought. I won't make anymore. I s every one in this thread gay? OOOps I didnt mean to offend. I was just making a comment that I thought Carne was a little queer but now know so I wont say anything else about it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Because i'm pms'ing and being a catty bitch seems fun, not gonna lie, dear lord was it like this when see4 and the crew stalked me, man u guys must have been fucking annoyed lol



I thought that might be why you deleted my post and would not answer my requests for an explanation/direction, but wasn't going to say it. Then you accused me of being jealous of your power.


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Don't rep me in private if u can't support me in public, pm's also seems many agree but fear saying so eh ....lol epic


i don't agree with you. i think you are being.... well, not april. even if you claims were 100% accurate and not hypocritical.. i still think you should do it in private.

take it from an expert in reform... having been banned 5 times


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ok. Do IT! Lets get real up in this bitch!
> 
> that better?


 I got some kettle corn.... wait..... I'll be right back..... lol j/k


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

This shit needs to happen soon. My husband is getting bored.


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> You think people around here care what you think ?



Does it matter?? Not really i'm just here posting, getting a massage and dying laughing.... 

And yes apparently there's a few.... lol no worries I wont tell who....


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 25, 2013)

View attachment 2586943Well...All I can say is you can't please all the people all the time. If you don't my picture, skip past it! Some like blonds...other not, some people try to get to know a person a little before they decide if they find them attractive. I've found some truly beautiful people who were not given much in the way of looks. I think there can be something found attractive about almost anyone, it's not all about what gene you were given but how we treat others. Let's be kind and see how good we start looking to one another.


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey I have some yellow leaves, whats that from? ROFLMAO......  Just kidding but seemed like a "newbie" thing to do


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2586943Well...All I can say is you can't please all the people all the time. If you don't my picture, skip past it! Some like blonds...other not, some people try to get to know a person a little before they decide if they find them attractive. I've found some truly beautiful people who were not given much in the way of looks. I think there can be something found attractive about almost anyone, it's not all about what gene you were given but how we treat others. *Let's be kind and see how good we start looking to one another*.


Yeah.. and give each other back rubs.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Beep beep!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> When do I drunk post and post daily pics? When did I report people for having views I disagreed with while insulting them. If anything I get ripped on for not following the heard and trying to understand members....I was asked to be a mod because I stand up and don't take sides, talk about fail lol
> 
> I'm not here to collect likes or even make friends, it's entertainment when I'm home and bored, I post things to get reactions, get people talking, I've just watched for a while and can't help but speak my mind like u and everyone else do.


well then, that is a better explanation for your argument. You were vague before and I was referring to all the lovey dovey talk. 

I honestly have not witnessed most of what you say, so I cant comment any further.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Well. I like April. And I hope you're OK is all. As long as you say you're happy, then i'm happy for you.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

I would kill for a back rub. I should make an appointment for a massage.


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 25, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2586943Well...All I can say is you can't please all the people all the time. If you don't my picture, skip past it! Some like blonds...other not, some people try to get to know a person a little before they decide if they find them attractive. I've found some truly beautiful people who were not given much in the way of looks. I think there can be something found attractive about almost anyone, it's not all about what gene you were given but how we treat others. Let's be kind and see how good we start looking to one another.


No offense, but I think you'd look twice as good without makeup, not that you look bad in first place..I guess I like em natural.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

A half hour later and no pictures.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2013)

Dandilion Patch said:


> No more pics of me tonight... ha heres a shot of a badass sting ray I saw at the aquarium the other day. Hell of a sight when your 2 bongs deep and starring at a 5 foot sting ray. O and il throw in some jellies for fun!
> View attachment 2586941View attachment 2586937View attachment 2586939


I can watch a salt water aquarium for hours even straight.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2013)

benton OG said:


> I am not picking just my thought. I won't make anymore. I s every one in this thread gay? OOOps I didnt mean to offend. I was just making a comment that I thought Carne was a little queer but now know so I wont say anything else about it.


What would it matter if we were? You afraid of catching the Gay Bug?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok I am off to bed.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hereshegrows you are so beautiful! I love your hair!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> A half hour later and no pictures.


Check again


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

easy easy let's all gaze into the sunset and smoke some dope


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2586943Well...All I can say is you can't please all the people all the time. If you don't my picture, skip past it! Some like blonds...other not, some people try to get to know a person a little before they decide if they find them attractive. I've found some truly beautiful people who were not given much in the way of looks. I think there can be something found attractive about almost anyone, it's not all about what gene you were given but how we treat others. Let's be kind and see how good we start looking to one another.


Stunning as I am amazed at all of the beautiful women on this site .. Wise words too by the way .. REP +


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok I am off to bed.


G'nite `Pie


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Free bump! Beep Beep!


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> And people could not understand why Native Americans had moon lodges for there women while upon there monthly moon


Around here everyone just moved in with relatives until the danger passed. We would leave offerings of chocolate and copies of Beaches and Steel Magnolias. That seemed to calm the beast.


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2586943Well...All I can say is you can't please all the people all the time. If you don't my picture, skip past it! Some like blonds...other not, some people try to get to know a person a little before they decide if they find them attractive. I've found some truly beautiful people who were not given much in the way of looks. I think there can be something found attractive about almost anyone, it's not all about what gene you were given but how we treat others. Let's be kind and see how good we start looking to one another.


Very nice pic, agree its all about who's inside. I weigh 420 pounds and love having sex while eating, but i also love watercolors and long walks to the donut shop.....


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2013)

One more for the night. She has a cheesy smile and didn't care for me to take the pic.


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd post pictures of my gal, but o would she kill me if she ever found out.... That being said, maybe she doesnt have too


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok I am off to bed.


Gnite Pie, thanx for the boob war thing


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

420God said:


> One more for the night. She has a cheesy smile and didn't care for me to take the pic.



She's enough to turn a gay man straight.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I would kill for a back rub. I should make an appointment for a massage.





420God said:


> One more for the night. She has a cheesy smile and didn't care for me to take the pic.


tell her we love her and will be calling for a back rub. i have a lot of pot


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Dandilion Patch said:


> Might have to take this down at some point, so look while ya can boys! ha
> View attachment 2586961


oh shit i know her


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 25, 2013)

lol, then ya know me cause we've been dating for 7 years now lol


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

lol, thats all I've got....


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

Dandilion Patch said:


> Might have to take this down at some point, so look while ya can boys! ha
> View attachment 2586961


Careful gorgeous , many men here would die for a woman like yourself that smokes weed or at least tolerates it .. You leave this up and they will stalk you here lol


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Careful gorgeous , many men here would die for a woman like yourself that smokes weed or at least tolerates it .. You leave this up and they will stalk you here lol


Her beau posted it


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 25, 2013)

haha, thats my girl... Thanks for the positive feedback though!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Dandilion Patch said:


> lol, then ya know me cause we've been dating for 7 years now lol


you're right, i do


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> Ok. Well this evening has come to an end.
> 
> Well if it's gunna be that kinda party, Im gunna stick my dick in the mashed potatoes.


Mind the gravy. cn


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> you're right, i do


Then why the fuck are we not smoking together right now? Shit, get your ass over here and join the fun


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2013)

Sunny - what are the seagulls perched on ?
Stakes someone put out ? I thought of black mangrove initially, but after looking - those aren't mangrove seedlings.
?



mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2586951


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Careful gorgeous , many men here would die for a woman like yourself that smokes weed or at least tolerates it .. You leave this up and they will stalk you here lol


umm.... well.. you see.. .... fuck it. I'm not going to be the one to ruin your high. LOL


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> you're right, i do


This shit scares me, could just be weed tho..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Dandilion Patch said:


> Then why the fuck are we not smoking together right now? Shit, get your ass over here and join the fun


hang on be right there


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sunny - what are the seagulls perched on ?
> Stakes someone put out ? I thought of black mangrove initially, but after looking - those aren't mangrove seedlings.
> ?


old channel markers 

EDIT: oh no no those are to protect the grass beds and usually manatees eating at the salad bar from the boaters in the channel


----------



## benton OG (Mar 25, 2013)

I do apologize for that remark. I will just stay away from the picture of your self thread. I love weed just as much as you do and thats why I am here... not to be a gay hater.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Who gets to make that decision? Some intimidated male counterpart? Who sets the bar on where a woman is allowed to show confidence without offending?


I'd like to get a beer or two at that bar ... cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> tell her we love her and will be calling for a back rub. i have a lot of pot


Ow. My back. From lifting this tub of weed. Owww. cn


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2013)

So there's that.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)

Dandilion Patch said:


> Might have to take this down at some point, so look while ya can boys! ha
> View attachment 2586961



Yaaaaaay, more P-Town folks


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

see4 said:


> So there's that.


Which is why in terms of EU conversion for shoe sizes, I'm a 45.5


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 25, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yaaaaaay, more P-Town folks


lol not p-town, opposite / brother city cincinnati.


----------



## Apomixis (Mar 25, 2013)

It's like a teenage dance night at the gym here! I didn't think RIU had a hormonal side... How many of you started humping the keyboard, come on, be honest... There are some horny ass kids up in this bitch!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Dandilion Patch said:


> lol not p-town, opposite / brother city cincinnati.


the queen city


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Apomixis said:


> It's like a teenage dance night at the gym here! I didn't think RIU had a hormonal side... How many of you started humping the keyboard, come on, be honest... There are some horny ass kids up in this bitch!


full moon my friend


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 25, 2013)

Apomixis said:


> It's like a teenage dance night at the gym here! I didn't think RIU had a hormonal side... How many of you started humping the keyboard, come on, be honest... There are some horny ass kids up in this bitch!


Lol, I just thought about that and thats pretty fucked up. Theres probably some 12 year old on here having the time of his life. shit...


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

Apomixis said:


> It's like a teenage dance night at the gym here! I didn't think RIU had a hormonal side... How many of you started humping the keyboard, come on, be honest... There are some horny ass kids up in this bitch!


Sativas tend to be Aphrodisiacs by nature


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Dandilion Patch said:


> Lol, I just thought about that and thats pretty fucked up. Theres probably some 12 year old on here having the time of his life. shit...
> View attachment 2586984


hey i'm out front, you want me to come to the door?


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> hey i'm out front, you want me to come to the door?


I dont see you?


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Ow. My back. From lifting this tub of weed. Owww. cn


Get well soon!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)

Ohhh shit, we've got a live one here!!!

You're on fire. Welcome to the show, Dandilion


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok guys one last pic, it's gonna be a bit risque but I think you guys will like it. Good night night and stay high guys!










































































Good night


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

So am I the only one who caught that April let on that she is perfoming on cam shows and getting paid for it?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)

Not sure how I missed that, Kinetic, but then again I do not pay her much attention. She reminds me of school in the Summer time.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So am I the only one who caught that April let on that she is perfoming on cam shows and getting paid for it?


I thought I was the only one doing it, dang~ #hustleorhate


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

It's also a full moon?? Dear lord I need to take full advantage of this, ok who's next.


Drunk hot mess, not wife material but fuckable eh guys 


lmfao


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> It's also a full moon?? Dear lord I need to take full advantage of this, ok who's next.
> 
> 
> Drunk hot mess, not wife material but fuckable eh guys
> ...


There's not much the average guy wouldn't fuck if he could get away with it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So am I the only one who caught that April let on that she is perfoming on cam shows and getting paid for it?


Being a gentleman, i averted my gaze. cn


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

I think the next full moon is on 03.27


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Not sure how I missed that, Kinetic, but then again I do not pay her much attention. She reminds me of school in the Summer time.


I don't think about u either, works well eh muffin


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> I don't think about u either, works well eh muffin


I like your new avi. Does the full moon really affect people? Because tonight has been bat-shit with everyone acting WAY out of script and it's freaking me out.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

greenswag, next time you see a cop or emt, or run into anyone that works in medical, ask them what they think about the full moon.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> greenswag, next time you see a cop or emt, or run into anyone that works in medical, ask them what they think about the full moon.


I see, well fuck that shit then. I'm going to start watching out for it and find a good rock and do as patrick does for the day.


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So am I the only one who caught that April let on that she is perfoming on cam shows and getting paid for it?


A bong... sexy panties.. and it's just that easy.....if ur not getting paid ur doing it wrong. Sorry but I know What I got and it makes me money, shit I don't even need to get nude, but sometimes I do because it's just fun. I have one partner and many friends who watch... see i'm not always alone 

It's the internet shit If u believe any of that u truly know nothing about the internet lol.


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I like your new avi. Does the full moon really affect people? Because tonight has been bat-shit with everyone acting WAY out of script and it's freaking me out.


Yeah, even I went off the chain and that's extremely rare.. coffee requirement has not been met, that could be it too.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

Supposing it was true, I was merely bringing up an observation. Not criticising.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> There's not much the average guy wouldn't fuck if he could get away with it.


Speaking as a guy and a gentleman......YOU GOT THAT FUCkEN SHIT RIGHT ....hmmmmmm maybe just as a guy lol This thread went apeshit...I was glued to my chair for a good part of the day.....got to admit....the ladies did not disappoint today....its not a full moon is it??? lol


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Speaking as a guy and a gentleman......YOU GOT THAT FUCkEN SHIT RIGHT ....hmmmmmm maybe just as a guy lol This thread went apeshit...I was glued to my chair for a good part of the day.....got to admit....the ladies did not disappoint today....its not a full moon is it??? lol


I agree. I'm not really a frequent visitor of TnT but for some off reason, I was drawn towards this part of RIU..


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

greenswag said:


> I like your new avi. Does the full moon really affect people? Because tonight has been bat-shit with everyone acting WAY out of script and it's freaking me out.


I've been under a retarded amount of stress, new job and such , i'm blowing off steam to be honest, sorry if u guys feel i'm picking on sunni but i'm not. I actually cared enough to say something before she regrets her own choices, being a pretty bar star is not worth loosing urself. I'm disappointed not a damn "friend" of hers has mentioned it before. Getting drunk every night and posting rude shit is not how a lady acts, my words may come across as sharp but really i'm older and watching young women act this way should not be plastered all over the internet. I don't kiss ass I kick it when needed.

I also need to mention I use my powers for good, my sig is my side job, like I said it pays well and i sleep even better. So quick to judge, i've watched for a while...


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

April, everyone was posting pics though. When you came in with your bad vibes it all basically stopped and turned into mud slinging.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

let's take a step back from the keyboard for a few minutes. Have a couple hits, maybe a drink, has everyone been eating enough? I know my cousin used to get testy if he wasn't eating enough. Go outside, breath some fresh air, admire that terrible fucking moon


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> I've been under a retarded amount of stress, new job and such , i'm blowing off steam to be honest, sorry if u guys feel i'm picking on sunni but i'm not. I actually cared enough to say something before she regrets her own choices, being a pretty bar star is not worth loosing urself. I'm disappointed not a damn "friend" of hers has mentioned it before. Getting drunk every night and posting rude shit is not how a lady acts, my words may come across as sharp but really i'm older and watching young women act this way should not be plastered all over the internet. I don't kiss ass I kick it when needed.
> 
> I also need to mention I use my powers for good, my sig is my side job, like I said it pays well and i sleep even better. So quick to judge, i've watched for a while...


Stress kills, hope all is well~


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> sorry if u guys feel i'm picking on sunni but i'm not.


You said she's drunk and dumb, you've dropped plenty of insults on her in this thread and I haven't seen her be rude once. I consider this bullying.


april said:


> Getting drunk every night and posting rude shit is not how a lady acts


Of course not, they just pop out of nowhere and insult other girls for no reason right? Sunni is such a lady imo. You should see her taste in different things. Very classy. 


Now I know I said I wouldn't argue with you anymore, but dammit, sunni is too sweet to be picked on like this. Leave her alone. That's all, I'm not gonna get caught up in this  

i think boob wars 2 should be brought on. BW2


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> April, everyone was posting pics though. When you came in with your bad vibes it all basically stopped and turned into mud slinging.


 But I though u guys liked it dirty.......


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

Boob war 2 " The Unveiling" << official sequel


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> But I though u guys liked it dirty.......


Well you know I do.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> i think boob wars 2 should be brought on. BW2


Boob Warz 2 will commence after I have given birth. 

Should give time for the girls to get some more lacy bras.


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You said she's drunk and dumb, you've dropped plenty of insults on her in this thread and I haven't seen her be rude once. I consider this bullying.
> 
> Of course not, they just pop out of nowhere and insult other girls for no reason right? Sunni is such a lady imo. You should see her taste in different things. Very classy.
> 
> ...


I made sugar cookies want one? 

LOL sweet as pie eh, I won't event bother with the quotes, bursting ur bubble aint my goal.

Well I've only stated facts, when people admit their drunk daily annn postete lka dis, well smart does not come to mind.

I can complain about whatever I want, I think sunni is very pretty, have never said otherwise honey. But this aint facebook lol I don't even see that many pics of my new born cousin


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

This thread smells like a flaming bag of shit............


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> This thread smells like a flaming bag of shit............




lol reaching much ?


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> I made sugar cookies want one?
> 
> LOL sweet as pie eh, I won't event bother with the quotes, bursting ur bubble aint my goal.
> 
> ...


Not to be a dick April.. but it is "they're" not "their"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

This is the pic thread, she posts pics. Averages one a day. And it is generally just a goodmorning pic.

What about you saying that she wasn't a woman?



april said:


> I'm saddened that so many men gush over such a poor exemple of a female, sorry but it's true, me and my roommate sit and wait just to point and laugh lol, stupid girl


If that is your way of telling someone they are pretty, I'd hate to see what you do to someone you think is ugly.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> This thread smells like a flaming bag of shit............



I have never smelt a flaming bag of shit. Did you get pranked


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> This is the pic thread, she posts pics. Averages one a day. And it is generally just a goodmorning pic.
> 
> What about you saying that she wasn't a woman?
> 
> ...



This is a pic thread, of which I get no real commentary that'd count as I haven't put any pics of my own in as of yet... lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> This thread smells like a flaming bag of shit............ [/B]


What's that old saying? The one who smelt it dealt it?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Lets get pissed at giggles now for posting pics of himself in the pics of yourself thread.. That damn attention whore! 

(jk, I love you buddy (giggles) lol)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Lets get pissed at giggles now for posting pics of himself in the pics of yourself thread.. That damn attention whore!
> 
> (jk, I love you buddy (giggles) lol)


He was all like, "hey guys lets get along!"

posting cute pics of his wife and kids. 

Asshole.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

that giggles guy seems like a genuine dick.


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> This is the pic thread, she posts pics. Averages one a day. And it is generally just a goodmorning pic.
> 
> What about you saying that she wasn't a woman?
> 
> ...


LOL sweety fail, her behavior has nothing to do with looks. Look at u for example 

Sorry open door had to kick it lol

Bring it preggo I can take what I dish, but I bet u got nothing but petty insults, i'm wondering why guys think the babbles of a drunk girl insulting people daily is hot and sweet. Their opinion is based on her looks.... seriously u keep trying i'll give ya that but insults don't hurt me hun,I survived Hep and kona and still love them both, weak people hold grudges, why do u seem to hate me again? right no reason lol 

Focus on ur peanut i'm sure that will keep u busy and me happy in the near future


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He was all like, "hey guys lets get along!"
> 
> posting cute pics of his wife and kids.
> 
> *Asshole*.


He posted pics of *what ?*


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't wait till he wakes up to this 







we're kidding giggles, we love you!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He was all like, "hey guys lets get along!"
> 
> posting cute pics of his wife and kids.
> 
> Asshole.


are you honestly calling me an asshole? Damn, guess I'll just go smoke a bowl. Too mch arguing in this thread


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooo class


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> LOL sweety fail, her behavior has nothing to do with looks. Look at u for example
> 
> Sorry open door had to kick it lol
> 
> ...


*squints* 

Stay away from my peanut.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

this thread is now relevant to my interests.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

All shits aside. It makes for an interesting read


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> are you honestly calling me an asshole? Damn, guess I'll just go smoke a bowl. Too mch arguing in this thread


maybe you have smoked too many bowls? silly. I was agreeing with you.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 25, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> guess I'll just go smoke a bowl. Too mch arguing in this thread


ten steps ahead of you


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this thread is now relevant to my interests.


Oh, shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> LOL sweety fail, her behavior has nothing to do with looks. Look at u for example
> 
> Sorry open door had to kick it lol
> 
> Bring it preggo I can take what I dish, but I bet u got nothing but petty insults, i'm wondering why guys think the babbles of a drunk girl insulting people daily is hot and sweet. Their opinion is based on her looks....


Dish it then. I ain't scurred.

I never claimed to be hot/sexy/whatever the hell you think you are. I just posted a pic to be part of the thread and share my bun in the oven.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> maybe you have smoked too many bowls? silly. I was agreeing with you.


Yeah my bad dude lol.. too much stuff going on. Still, I better catch up to kush quick. Where is my bubbler?!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

Can we get back to giggles that guy is such a dick.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm feeling the need to be rude to someone.
Any takers or should I just pick a victim I feel is worthy ?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)

Someone thinks waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much of themselves. Nobody likes a hypocrit.


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm feeling the need to be rude to someone.
> Any takers or should I just pick a victim I feel is worthy ?


Sure, I'll sign up for it... if you really need to.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm feeling the need to be rude to someone.
> Any takers or should I just pick a victim I feel is worthy ?


Pick Me! I have broad shoulders!


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 25, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm feeling the need to be rude to someone.
> Any takers or should I just pick a victim I feel is worthy ?


You can take it out on me. I've been emotionally constipated for weeks


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm feeling the need to be rude to someone.
> Any takers or should I just pick a victim I feel is worthy ?


Victim my ass, I don't need anything but proof, ur all choosing to turn a blind eye, why because she's pretty, bullshit
Victims don't keep throwing stones... think about it and read with ur eyes not ur dick.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> This thread smells like a flaming bag of shit............


This thread was a group of people from all walks of life, creeds and age just having some good fun....that was it....nothing more. I personally had a good time with it and my wife, who happens to be a wonderful person, sat in the computer room with me reading a book while I laughed my ass off at some of the nonsense ( FUN ) Honestly....dont blow things out of proportion.....its the NET after all.....and I'm an old fart compared to half of these young ones out here....so ease up....relax....smoke one....Just Bear sharing...thats it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Still waiting for that dish you promised.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You said she's drunk and dumb, you've dropped plenty of insults on her in this thread and I haven't seen her be rude once. I consider this bullying.
> 
> Of course not, they just pop out of nowhere and insult other girls for no reason right? Sunni is such a lady imo. You should see her taste in different things. Very classy.
> 
> ...


Ooooohkaaaaay this all comes together now. I had no idea who the drunk comment was even about. Jeez I don't even know how you guys find things like this out about each other.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Victim my ass, I don't need anything but proof, ur all choosing to turn a blind eye, why because she's pretty, bullshit
> Victims don't keep throwing stones... think about it and read with ur eyes not ur dick.


 awwwww wassa matter muffin y u so dissgruntled for


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> Sure, I'll sign up for it... if you really need to.


You're a Booger head !



kinetic said:


> Pick Me! I have broad shoulders!


And you, you. . . have broad shoulders.
And you're a booger head !


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ooooohkaaaaay this all comes together now. I had no idea who the drunk comment was even about. Jeez I don't even know how you guys find things like this out about each other.


The other night (this week I think) april complained about sunni talking about her hairstylist job. Just a whole mess of hate over there.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2013)

[email protected] g.w.n.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> You can take it out on me. I've been emotionally constipated for weeks


Poop head !

~ Really dude, go poop in the head. ~


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Victim my ass, I don't need anything but proof, ur all choosing to turn a blind eye, why because she's pretty, bullshit
> Victims don't keep throwing stones... think about it and read with ur eyes not ur dick.


No wonder I had to repeat senior year... dick reading does not work~


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

Imagine the next generation of people trying to run for president. No secrets shall go unnoticed.

i never did such a thing. Oh really explain this 
( googles their name and hundreds of questionable photos show up)


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

GWN, you're very lucky I'm not interpreting that as the Urbandictionary version, or I'd have to compare you to Finshaggy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> No wonder I had to repeat senior year... dick reading does not work~


You have to order the books in brail.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2587212


Area checks out, no snipers. You're good to keep hikin there


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The other night (this week I think) april complained about sunni talking about her hairstylist job. Just a whole mess of hate over there.


I completely missed all of that....


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You have to order the books in brail.


Just don't tell the blind chick


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Just don't tell the blind chick


...don't borrow the blind chicks book. That's just nasty.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

greenswag said:


> Area checks out, no snipers. You're good to keep hikin there


thanks, i hike to the beach though, there are spiders and bigfoots in the woods...no thanks. 

i was just giving a big damn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...don't borrow the blind chicks book. That's just nasty.


There was a movie with a (I know; I know) sight gag using a white board marked BRAILLE MIRROR. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ynXQji7ypTw]http://youtu.be/ynXQji7ypTw[/video]

Bring it!!!!!!


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Still waiting for that dish you promised.


I just can't ur preggo and upsetting u would make me cry.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Wouldn't the bumps damage the mushroom head? No thanks


calluses would form. 

If you HAD to read with your dick.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> thanks, i hike to the beach though, there are spiders and bigfoots in the woods...no thanks.
> 
> i was just giving a big damn


oh..........

[video=youtube;wCy8MpT45gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCy8MpT45gk[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> I just can't ur preggo and upsetting u would make me cry.


Excuses Excuses.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> [video=youtube_share;ynXQji7ypTw]http://youtu.be/ynXQji7ypTw[/video]
> 
> Bring it!!!!!!


that's the first time i've seen rap lyrics in a video...i can't read that fast


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

I had a response for just about every post for the last two pages. Too much work. I'm finally burning one down.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Victim my ass, I don't need anything but proof, ur all choosing to turn a blind eye, why because she's pretty, bullshit
> Victims don't keep throwing stones... think about it and read with ur eyes not ur dick.


That's not why for me. I'm defending sunni because that girl is awesome. No not just because of her looks, but because of her knowledge. Really, alot of times when I have a problem in real life, I ask her for advice and she always helps me out. Take out the part of her being a female. As a person, she is amazing and should not be picked on like this simply because she posts FACE shots of herself. Sure sometimes she's silly and posts funny drunk pics, but so the fuck what? She's not a little girl dude, she can post a picture of herself if she wants.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

I am really disappointed tonight. This whole thing just flat out sucks.


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The other night (this week I think) april complained about sunni talking about her hairstylist job. Just a whole mess of hate over there.


Instead of twisting my words quote me lol seriously u people make me laugh, hate eh ur an expert on that subject, again why do u keep messaging me? U follow me and keep attacking me, remember that honey I've never started a convo with or about u.

People like u need a target to hate, funny eh seems ur the big hypocrite tonight

LOL shit I'm suppose to log off for snuggles, I've been getting stink eye for a while.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ooooohkaaaaay this all comes together now. I had no idea who the drunk comment was even about. Jeez I don't even know how you guys find things like this out about each other.


How did I find out sunni drinks? Because she posts in the drunk thread like plenty of other great members.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How did I find out sunni drinks? Because she posts in the drunk thread like plenty of other great members.


 Ya but that's the point. A ton of people do it all the time. How do you possibly keep track of how often everyone drinks? I mean, I *know* Sunni drinks. Of course she drinks. She's an adult. I'm not surprised to hear she drinks. I drink. I thought all of us did? Ya still no clue for basis of this disagreement.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Victim my ass, I don't need anything but proof, ur all choosing to turn a blind eye, why because she's pretty, bullshit
> Victims don't keep throwing stones... think about it and read with ur eyes not ur dick.


Who's sounding jealous now?


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I am really disappointed tonight. This whole thing just flat out sucks.


Yea.. the thread was erect earlier.. now its just flaccid.. oh well~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I am really disappointed tonight. This whole thing just flat out sucks.


There's a lotta unneeded female testosterone running around tonight.
Your sig should be taken seriously.

No, seriously !


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Instead of twisting my words quote me lol seriously u people make me laugh, hate eh ur an expert on that subject, again why do u keep messaging me? U follow me and keep attacking me, remember that honey I've never started a convo with or about u.
> 
> People like u need a target to hate, funny eh seems ur the big hypocrite tonight
> 
> LOL shit I'm suppose to log off for snuggles, I've been getting stink eye for a while.


Just waiting for you to make good on your promises.


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> That's not why for me. I'm defending sunni because that girl is awesome. No not just because of her looks, but because of her knowledge. Really, alot of times when I have a problem in real life, I ask her for advice and she always helps me out. Take out the part of her being a female. As a person, she is amazing and should not be picked on like this simply because she posts FACE shots of herself. Sure sometimes she's silly and posts funny drunk pics, but so the fuck what? She's not a little girl dude, she can post a picture of herself if she wants.


LMFAO enjoy ur whiskey princess  Like so many others do 

Fuck this I did nothing and u all ripped on me, I call out a drunk rude girl and u protect her lol seriously

I've said it b4 but i'm serious this time, bye bye RIU.

Dear lord it's about time I do this, oh and sunni greenswag told about the posts u sent him lol bunch of morons lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> Instead of twisting my words quote me lol seriously u people make me laugh, hate eh ur an expert on that subject, again why do u keep messaging me? U follow me and keep attacking me, remember that honey I've never started a convo with or about u.
> 
> People like u need a target to hate, funny eh seems ur the big hypocrite tonight
> 
> LOL shit I'm suppose to log off for snuggles, I've been getting stink eye for a while.


As for the convo with me, you did have one with me in the Sex Talk Thread. My thread.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Yea.. the thread was erect earlier.. now its just flaccid.. oh well~


It's having a refectory period. Everyone is smoking, eating and sleeping. cn


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

Let me just add that Sunni has also helped me with things here behind the scenes and something that pertains to real life. Nothing major but important enough to know I could ask her and get a solid answer. 

And if the physically ugliest woman on the forum needed a compliment and I noticed I would give her one. Everybody has a fugly person in their family that is good inside and gets the shaft in life because of how they look. OK maybe they don't get _the shaft_ per se. 

But damn shouldn't mods conduct that type of discussion behind the scenes between one another?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

We mod out with our cod out. cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

KWABAAM! Take some...of this...fuckin...nastiness lol. All of you. Just look at it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

~shifts away from chair~ cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/630593-sex-talk-thread-12.html#post8818021

There ya go folks.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 25, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There's a lotta unneeded *female testosterone* running around tonight.
> Your sig should be taken seriously.
> 
> No, seriously !



Oxymoron ..,,,


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> I've said it b4 but i'm serious this time, bye bye RIU.


Don't play with our emotions.. Are you actually leaving this time?!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> LMFAO enjoy ur whiskey princess  Like so many others do
> 
> Fuck this I did nothing and u all ripped on me, I call out a drunk rude girl and u protect her lol seriously
> 
> ...



Didn't you, just a few pages ago, talk about how you are on your period and are enjoying being a trouble maker? I like the way you act superior to everyone else (while talking about your panties getting wet every fifth post), then tell secrets to hurt people. I think you are a horrible mod, and person. Sleep tight.


Momma always said "everyone else can't be wrong". But I don't expect you to acknowledge that, Agent Starling.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> LMFAO enjoy ur whiskey princess  Like so many others do
> 
> Fuck this I did nothing and u all ripped on me, I call out a drunk rude girl and u protect her lol seriously
> 
> ...


Yo.. I hope its not serious, I for one is just having a little fun, since you are not the type to get all melodramatic.. I know your just BS'n about the "bye-bye"--ish


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ~shifts away from chair~ cn


LoL! Damn won't let me rep you again. HUGE smile to my face though lol.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 25, 2013)

Remember that time in the https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/42351-picture-yourself-thread.html when everyone was posting fun cool pics and then it became about Aprils period?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/630593-sex-talk-thread-12.html#post8818021
> 
> There ya go folks.


^that right there is link to the post where I was blindsided by unappealing pics on my thread and then proceeded to bash me because I said they weren't flattering pics.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL! Damn won't let me rep you again. HUGE smile to my face though lol.


This is the closest I could find to an image of a polar bear hugging a rainbow. cn


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2013)

april said:


> I've said it b4 but i'm serious this time, bye bye RIU.


 you are such a tease.


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 2587212


This is a job for Sy and Phil from Duck Dynasty.....and if they cant handle it....pm me....I'll take care of that cluster fuck!!!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> This is the closest I could find to an image of a polar bear hugging a rainbow. cn



Auuu rora.

That's so cute.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> This is the closest I could find to an image of a polar bear hugging a rainbow. cn



sadly any bear photo with my name is sad


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> This is the closest I could find to an image of a polar bear hugging a rainbow. cn


I always enjoy your polar bear pics. =)


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> sadly any bear photo with my name is sad


If you don't mind a vowel swap, I found a giggler







and a smiler. basking in the sunni. cn


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> If you don't mind a vowel swap, I found a giggler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ima go with the last one soooooooooooooooooo cute<3


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> This is the closest I could find to an image of a polar bear hugging a rainbow. cn


*sniff* I love it! It is beautiful


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2587254KWABAAM! Take some...of this...fuckin...nastiness lol. All of you. Just look at it.


Now we are talking...Now thats one hell of a PUSSY........cat......Fuck....the shit guys do when they get drunk.....thank you thank you oh thank you dear God for helping me quit the booze.....muahahgahahah!!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 25, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Don't play with our emotions.. Are you actually leaving this time?!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> you are such a tease.





Hepheastus420 said:


> Don't play with our emotions.. Are you actually leaving this time?!


Unnecessarily mean guys.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2013)

...........hahahaha


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Unnecessarily mean guys.




damn now i feel bad lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

It is as if a fog has lifted.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is as if a fog has lifted.


 Those wacky muscle fogs.  cn


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 25, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Didn't you, just a few pages ago, talk about how you are on your period and are enjoying being a trouble maker? I like the way you act superior to everyone else (while talking about your panties getting wet every fifth post), then tell secrets to hurt people. I think you are a horrible mod, and person. Sleep tight.
> 
> 
> Momma always said "everyone else can't be wrong". But I don't expect you to acknowledge that, Agent Starling.



Bigs...my mama always said ..." Can a thousand people be wrong " wait....do you think that maybe we have the same mama....lmao....cause i'm cool with it if we do!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lmfao wow lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Bigs...my mama always said ..." Can a thousand people be wrong " wait....do you think that maybe we have the same mama....lmao....cause i'm cool with it if we do!!



Hmmmm, did she also tell you "expect nothing and you will never be disappointed"?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Hmmmm, did she also tell you "expect nothing and you will never be disappointed"?


...Does your mother take abnormally long business trips?


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Hmmmm, did she also tell you "expect nothing and you will never be disappointed"?


LMAO........Nope....sorry to report that lol But she sure as hell should of...lmao


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 26, 2013)

[/QUOTE]



sunni said:


> ...........hahahaha


I know it's so wrong to get all pervy from a SpongeBob pic but all I can think when I look at this is "Sunni on Rainbow Sunni on Rainbow Sunni on Rainbow..."


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

ahhahhahaha you have just made spongebob non-child friendly


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

someone needs ot make a thread of memes or photos with users names
like sunni and rainbow

canna and rainbow
canna and sunni

ect,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2013)

How can you be high and give a damn about this type of shit?

Get high and actually think about this.. then come back, get high again and tell us all how dumb it is. 

No adult would give a fuck about this drama bs. As I was reading it, I was trying to think of any guy friends who would behave the same way, and not surprisingly, I couldn't come up with any... Guys might get so pissed off it'll reach fist fighting, but with girls, it's this weird form of passive aggressive bitch-talk in an attempt to intimidate each other.. I blame it on the estrogen. 

I wish it was as simple as saying 'grow up'..


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> someone needs ot make a thread of memes or photos with users names
> like sunni and rainbow
> 
> canna and rainbow
> ...


ooo ... I like the way you're thinking ... cn


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> someone needs ot make a thread of memes or photos with users names
> like sunni and rainbow
> 
> canna and rainbow
> ...


Not quite sure what you mean sunni?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How can you be high and give a damn about this type of shit?
> 
> Get high and actually think about this.. then come back, get high again and tell us all how dumb it is.
> 
> ...


Feel free to blame it on the Pregger Hormones too!

Lol.


----------



## april (Mar 26, 2013)

Seems i'm not wanted, I will just go 

No joke hope this makes everyone happy, best of luck flaming pie hope all goes well.

I've got a new playground


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How can you be high and give a damn about this type of shit?
> Get high and actually think about this.. then come back, get high again and tell us all how dumb it is.
> No adult would give a fuck about this drama bs. As I was reading it, I was trying to think of any guy friends who would behave the same way, and not surprisingly, I couldn't come up with any... Guys might get so pissed off it'll reach fist fighting, but with girls, it's this weird form of passive aggressive bitch-talk in an attempt to intimidate each other.. I blame it on the estrogen.
> I wish it was as simple as saying 'grow up'..


You're trying to buck Female Human nature dude.
You won't understand it no matter how much you try.
Just smile & nod & take a hit off the joint.


Like the rest of us old guys.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 26, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How can you be high and give a damn about this type of shit?
> 
> Get high and actually think about this.. then come back, get high again and tell us all how dumb it is.
> 
> ...


yeah, and you sure don't like arguing  


Jk lol.. felt like being passive agressive.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Not quite sure what you mean sunni?


see the photos recently put up,
it was my user name with apolar bear

so it was like sunni and canna, but it was a photo of a polar bear basking in the sunlight


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Feel free to blame it on the Pregger Hormones too!
> 
> Lol.


Wait, who has the pregger hormones, I need to be especially careful around those. They absolutely seek to destroy me LOL!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...Does your mother take abnormally long business trips?


Help me out. What does that mean?

nevermind, I got it.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> see the photos recently put up,
> it was my user name with apolar bear
> 
> so it was like sunni and canna, but it was a photo of a polar bear basking in the sunlight


So, if I posted a picture of a polar bear I would be Kronnabineer?

Edit: nevermind, i think it just clicked.. I get it.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How can you be high and give a damn about this type of shit?


My fathers general view of the internet. 
I'm calling that guy tomorrow.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> So, if I posted a picture of a polar bear I would be Kronnabineer?
> 
> Edit: nevermind, i think it just clicked.. I get it.


hahaha ok good yours will be hard


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're trying to buck Female Human nature dude.
> You won't understand it no matter how much you try.
> Just smile & nod & take a hit off the joint.
> 
> ...


Yup, best to just stand back and let it happen. Unless fists start swinging. 

Then you grab your chick real quick. Or you will regret it.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahaha ok good yours will be hard


Not really, there are plenty of pictures of chronic around here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Help me out. What does that mean?
> 
> nevermind, I got it.


It implies she has two families. A businessman/woman can take "business trips" but really just be spending time with their other family. Then they tell that family they have a "business trip" to go on and visit the first family. 

It's been in a few movies.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2013)

april said:


> Seems i'm not wanted, I will just go
> 
> No joke hope this makes everyone happy, best of luck flaming pie hope all goes well.
> 
> I've got a new playground


[video=youtube;alIOl2Eb3Js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alIOl2Eb3Js[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Wait, who has the pregger hormones, I need to be especially careful around those. They absolutely seek to destroy me LOL!


If you can't tell, you are already fucked. Sorry.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you can't tell, you are already fucked. Sorry.


Agreed, here's a pic:


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just think about how petty and small something like this is in the grand scheme of things.. 

[youtube]17jymDn0W6U[/youtube]


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Agreed, here's a pic:


That's just wrong. Period.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yup, best to just stand back and let it happen. Unless fists start swinging.
> Then you grab your chick real quick. Or you will regret it.


Been there - been arrested for breaking up a chick fight (assault).

I've got 4 of what you're carrying (beautiful babys !).
And 5.5 even more beautiful progeny from them.
Collection to be complete (6) next month. 

BTW, I envy your husband's role - new babies are a pain in the ass, but the memories will last forever girl.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Agreed, here's a pic:


I was totally grossed out by that pic (when you first showed it to me) until I realized it was a transgender. I was thinking they put an artificial uterus in the man or maybe just hung the embryo in his abdominal cavity.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you can't tell, you are already fucked. Sorry.







i could not find one on fire


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> That's just wrong. Period.


That's the truth of the matter, there's a few that have done it.. and one carried to full term - as insane as that is.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

My husband is gonna be a great father. He took care of his younger brothers when he was 11. Changing diapers and feeding them. He is well prepared.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 26, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> So, if I posted a picture of a polar bear I would be Kronnabineer?
> 
> Edit: nevermind, i think it just clicked.. I get it.


No kron, like this for rainbow...


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> No kron, like this for rainbow...


exactly.! someone make this thread please


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> i could not find one on fire


Is that supposed to be sunni on the flaming pie? I am confused. lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is that supposed to be sunni on the flaming pie? I am confused. lol


well its asun on a pie, i couldnt find a pie on fire with a sun i came close


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> well its asun on a pie, i couldnt find a pie on fire with a sun i came close


I can help with this, give me 24 hours and I'll ask my best friends wife to bake a pie with a design on top.. rest assured it'll end up on fire - chick can burn a pan of water. (which she's done, letting the water boil completely out of it.. leaving it on 35 minutes straight unattended)


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> I can help with this, give me 24 hours and I'll ask my best friends wife to bake a pie with a design on top.. rest assured it'll end up on fire - chick can burn a pan of water. (which she's done, letting the water boil completely out of it.. leaving it on 35 minutes straight unattended)



Goddamnit! Does SHE take unusually long business trips???


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Goddamnit! Does SHE take unusually long business trips???


hahahahahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> well its asun on a pie, i couldnt find a pie on fire with a sun i came close


I see it now!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> well its asun on a pie, i couldnt find a pie on fire with a sun i came close


Heres one for you


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Heres one for you


 i bet you can't do mine


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

Rainbow Pie.

Gawd that looks delicious. Love the drips down the side too.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 26, 2013)

I got a two fur one ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry, my late night mind is dirty.

[video=youtube_share;cy2E16dSzAU]http://youtu.be/cy2E16dSzAU[/video]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

ninjabowler said:


> i got a two fur one ...


tag team!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;yhCD9qxlczo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhCD9qxlczo[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sorry, my late night mind is dirty.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;cy2E16dSzAU]http://youtu.be/cy2E16dSzAU[/video]


how dirty? like softcore dirty? or like triple-x dirty? Lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;ibzpOPjWzkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibzpOPjWzkw[/video]
that's right.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 26, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> i bet you can't do mine


I got you the best


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;FPoKiGQzbSQ]http://youtu.be/FPoKiGQzbSQ[/video]

I hope I have some good dreams tonight. lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;UBOjtlaRUpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBOjtlaRUpc[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2013)

Too short just played on my Beastie Boys station today! 
Good call!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;reTx5sqvVJ4]http://youtu.be/reTx5sqvVJ4[/video]

This video cracks me up. It is fun to sing at karaoke too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5z5Mvyp1QHw]http://youtu.be/5z5Mvyp1QHw[/video]

I forgot how much I liked her voice. Wth happened to vocal artists?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope you're Gettin It!!
[video=youtube;UBOjtlaRUpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBOjtlaRUpc[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

oh my....



what's up gang, lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> oh my....
> 
> 
> 
> what's up gang, lol


shit you know me ..im just chillin 

apparently we are going straight from March to May this year


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> shit you know me ..im just chillin
> 
> apparently we are going straight from March to May this year


like an orange!


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> oh my....
> 
> 
> 
> what's up gang, lol


Knock knock.....


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Knock knock.....


i would stay far far away from doc if i were you. LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> shit you know me ..im just chillin
> 
> apparently we are going straight from March to May this year


what's up with the invisible ink? lol

good to see ya my dude


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 26, 2013)

lol.. from march to may.. skipping april. This thread is cracking me up to much I gotta stop reading lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol.. from march to may.. skipping april. This thread is cracking me up to much I gotta stop reading lol


lol

what up buddy. hope all's been good with you


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> shit you know me ..im just chillin
> 
> apparently we are going straight from March to May this year


i wanna buy you a grilled cheese and a parakeet.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 26, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol.. from march to may.. skipping april. This thread is cracking me up to much I gotta stop reading lol


Hep your a genius man, i was trying to figure out what that ment forevaar! You think shes really gone for good? Can you come back from anouncing your shoutin dueces to RIU on the busiest thread in weeks!?? This thread got over a thousand likes in 12 hrs, people saw her drop out  i guess theres a mod job open huh?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Hep your a genius man, i was trying to figure out what that ment forevaar! You think shes really gone for good? Can you come back from anouncing your shoutin dueces to RIU on the busiest thread in weeks!?? This thread got over a thousand likes in 12 hrs, people saw her drop out  i guess theres a mod job open huh?


I vote ninja as aprils replacement! This dude is too relaxed to not be a mod. I mean just look at all those smiles  

Oh and kush is the genius.. shit cracked me up lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> i wanna buy you a grilled cheese and a parakeet.


 lol mmmmm there's nothing like a good sammich and more responsibilities


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 26, 2013)

I blame sunni for all that has transpired


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 26, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I vote ninja as aprils replacement! This dude is too relaxed to not be a mod. I mean just look at all those smiles
> 
> Oh and kush is the genius.. shit cracked me up lol


Thanks buddy, sign me up...then teach me how to use a computer better lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> I blame sunni for all that has transpired


lol i did nothing.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 26, 2013)

will somebody open the door for kron ?!? or are we going to do him like a jahovas witness ?

jk


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol i did nothing.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol i did nothing.


Ya ya did, ya drove all the boys crazy and someone got jelly  kinda reminds me of a movie plot where the jealous girl tries to ruin the perfect girl by slingin mud and she just ends up lookin like the wicked witch and everyone laughs at her. I dont know where i saw that movie.............maybe i just imagined it playing out in my head lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow this has been quite the night on here all because I just decided to post a pic finally hehehee  Riu never ceases to amaze me, now if anyone needs private info like fb info for those skanky bitches hit me up, I willl have to e-mail it to you, lol I would never wanna break site rules I am only quotting previous mods from this site by offering this info from my private e-mail  I am going to bed for the night so I pro wont answer any requests till the am. Thanks KG


hey konagirl, you know what post number you posted the pic? i missed it.

and it's been awhile girl! good to see you


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey konagirl, you know what post number you posted the pic? i missed it.


you dont need to see it. .... (and no thats not me getting mad at kona)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> you dont need to see it. .... (and no thats not me getting mad at kona)


 twas just curious lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> twas just curious lol


yeah well curiosity kill the cat...or got its dick chopped off whatever you prefer. hhahahahaahahhahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah well curiosity kill the cat...or got its dick chopped off whatever you prefer. hhahahahaahahhahaha


well, not curious anymore then


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

hahah im jking i hope you know well i know you know but just so everyone else does


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahah im jking i hope you know well i know you know but just so everyone else does


Know what exactly, I'm also interested in this big "secret"


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Know what exactly, I'm also interested in this big "secret"


theres no secret lol i was kidding about chopping his penis off


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You're obviously very upset that I raped ur FB and SHOWED ur Kaptain what a gorgeous model gf you are. We all know he dumped you over it and you grovelled for weeks. One more peep out of you and I'm going to show RIU just how pretty you really are. Or I may start a thread 'konas exploits in the desert' in relation to what that guy did to you last year!! At least I taught u abt privacy settings!!!! LMFAO
> 
> She's so thick she actually posted a pic of her tits upside down to make them look less saggy. She's been trying to persuade RIU that she's not a jealous fat bitch, unsuccessfully.


tell her how you really feel 



edit~ oh ya, don't go exploiting each other, that's not very nice lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Know what exactly, I'm also interested in this big "secret"


ya there's no secret. just a bunch of talk, that's all.


it's all smoke and mirrors


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 26, 2013)

I did and that's how it started- not from her posting a pic. She's jealous of other girls as they are aesthetically more advantaged than her so we all started posting pics.

Its her own stupid fault. She wanted to call me out? I don't think so.... 



......to be cont'd


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I did and that's how it started- not from her posting a pic. She's jealous of other girls as they are aesthetically more advantaged than her so we all started posting pics.
> 
> Its her own stupid fault. She wanted to call me out? I don't think so....
> 
> ...


damn! catfights breaking out all over this thread, lol.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn! catfights breaking out all over this thread, lol.


I'd say more cat and mouse!!!! Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2013)

cat and mouse with jeanna fine was an excellent porn movie, one of my favorites.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> tell her how you really feel
> 
> 
> 
> edit~ oh ya, don't go exploiting each other, that's not very nice lol


ld rather they exploreeachother


----------



## theexpress (Mar 26, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'd say more cat and mouse!!!! Lol


 id lick some sweet baby rays bbq suaceoff ya


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

well then.. i think i read more than i needed to read.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> id lick some sweet baby rays bbq suaceoff ya


This quote is signature worthy !


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 26, 2013)

It's to early in the morning for this shit lol =P


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, just got done reading this emotional roller coaster of a thread. 3 things:

1. My coffee maker broke, and I'm hand dripping boiled water into the pot cuz I'm a fiend
2. Sunni you make the world a better place 
3. I might be getting that taser today.


----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2013)

Good morning! Can't believe how many pages I woke up to, and that I read them.

From here on out, EVERY post should have a pic included!


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 26, 2013)

420 - your lady is very pretty!


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

ok, well in the spirit of sharing... 

the left picture is a mother daughter combo.. i dig them both.. and they are the sweetest things.. and holy hell are they sexy.. colombians .. i was talking with the mother for a minute..

the right picture, the girl on the right i was with (current relationship status: its complicated).. she's brazilian, and the girl on the left is her friend, who recently got married to her partner.. yet still manages to hit on my "ex" girl.. she is the nicest person, and a great sense of humor.. she's awesome.. but she needs to stop hitting on straight chicks!! 

once i get permission for bikini shots i will throw those up..


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2013)

The beautiful woman I get to wake up next to everyday...


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

here's another one of the "its complicated" girl



snow ball fight! .... she won. of course.


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

prepping you boys for bikini shots once i get permission from the ladies..



she is spectacular. taken during latin night at a bar late last year..


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

420.. you and I have something in common my man...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jesus I'm glad I went to bed when I did last night. Thread turned into a pissing match. Glad to see some of you are still posting pics though. Have another!


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

april. i feel like this is what happened to you last night.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2013)

It was a pretty fun ride.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 26, 2013)

Bitches B crazy!!!
Ducking under the table.


----------



## Figong (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> april. i feel like this is what happened to you last night.


hahahaha... that movie is great. 

"They killed Killer, yo!"


----------



## StealthySteve (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

I have been working on this for 5 months  

This was taken 10-27-12 (shortly after my folks last came down.. I greeted them with a 3 mo's worth of beard growth...) 







today is month 5.. this started when we all saw my younger bro with a full beard on FB.. my DD showed me the pic and we did not recognize him at all.. at that point I took a pic and sent it to him via text which said that's not a beard bitch.. (yes I sent it to his wife.. on accident.. she knew what I meant) 

I am thinking of going all Lou Albano when they show up.. 







I am losing the winter weight.. too


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 26, 2013)

The pup!


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 26, 2013)

Hoping to teach her to do this...
[video=youtube;CwW_SKaSEfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwW_SKaSEfA[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 26, 2013)

420God said:


> Good morning! Can't believe how many pages I woke up to, and that I read them.
> 
> From here on out, EVERY post should have a pic included!



[video=youtube;UrGw_cOgwa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGw_cOgwa8[/video]


----------



## plantaseedwatchitgrow (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

those who deal with me in person daily.. aka the family

wifey (pic taken by my dd)






testing new photog backdrop and lighting..







just one of my fav moments caught on film


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

you have a great fam gioua. im jelly.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> those who deal with me in person daily.. aka the family
> 
> wifey (pic taken by my dd)
> 
> ...


You sir are a very wealthy man! But in the way that matters, because no amount of money could equal the worth of having a wonderful family.


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You sir are a very wealthy man! But in the way that matters, because no amount of money could equal the worth of having a wonderful family.


.........amen!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 26, 2013)

So this thread died down from last night ha. nice pics gioua


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> .........amen!


I will second that!!! and third


----------



## Bear Country (Mar 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So this thread died down from last night ha. nice pics gioua


Yep....it went down with the moon!!! To be honest with you buddy...I think we are all exhausted from all the action yesterday...lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey. I thought I posted some good lady pics! Still working on permission to post beach pictures! Trust me. You will not be disappointed! I know I wasn't.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 26, 2013)

Cowboy up...


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Mar 26, 2013)

This will spice up your night... Ha its vulgar but pretty funny. NSFW Pretty fucked up haha
[video=youtube;I9yHFAAhUq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9yHFAAhUq0[/video]


----------



## dbkick (Mar 26, 2013)

holy fuck boys! shake that cock.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 26, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Oh c'mon, we have had a good day. No pissy moods!


Carne.. don't get pissy!


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 26, 2013)

Just another day at work in Alaska.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2013)

Got the stun gun! Wife didn't think a video was a good idea. She was cool with a picture though. My ribs still feel funny...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 26, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Got the stun gun! Wife didn't think a video was a good idea. She was cool with a picture though. My ribs still feel funny...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588507


What happened to naked?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2013)

I told her everyone wanted to see her huge milk filled titties but she wasn't having it. Oh you meant me didn't you.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 26, 2013)

I really hate stun guns and tasers... when they are used on me.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 26, 2013)

neosapien said:


> i told her everyone wanted to see her huge milk filled titties but she wasn't having it. Oh you meant me didn't you.


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowbus (Mar 26, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> I really hate stun guns and tasers... when they are used on me.



i got charged with assualt on a cop with one of those before.The cop lied.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 26, 2013)

slowbus said:


> i got charged with assualt on a cop with one of those before.The cop lied.


I've only had one cop shoot me with a taser and I'll tell you what I've never felt lighting in my ass before but I did that day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 26, 2013)

Picture or it didn't happen!


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hahaha I know you saw it


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hope you are doing ok up there in the north dirtsurfr??


----------



## perkele (Mar 27, 2013)

this is me couple of years ago


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

perkele said:


> View attachment 2588690 this is me couple of years ago


Awesome mask is awesome. I would sport that out on Halloween AND New Years.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

To hell with it, I feel brave tonight, I'll put one up from a couple years ago.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> To hell with it, I feel brave tonight, I'll put one up from a couple years ago.
> 
> View attachment 2588692


I want eyes like yours lol there's fire trapped inside of them


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> The only delusion here is that you think ur attractive and that we want to hear all about you and the Kaptain. Nobody cares but we are quite interested in your desert date last year! Heheheheh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you chicks crack me up 

I'm glad I'm a dude  you chicks are brutal to one another lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

haha im having a one night stand with tomb raider, seriously its like 6 am ive been playing for like 8 hours


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^ she reckons she's got so much front but then she gets nervy and deletes her posts. I wonder how many married men she's tried it with too? She can't even MANAGE A ONE NIGHT STAND IN REAL LIFE!!!


 











............


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> I have been working on this for 5 months
> 
> This was taken 10-27-12 (shortly after my folks last came down.. I greeted them with a 3 mo's worth of beard growth...)
> 
> ...


You look like the average Alaskan now dude. That face has "don't screw with this guy" written all over it.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> You look like the average Alaskan now dude. That face has "don't screw with this guy" written all over it.


naw,nope not quite the AK look.His joint is way to small.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> naw,nope not quite the AK look.His joint is way to small.


Oh... yeah I noticed something looked out of place. Eh, all the old schoolers from up here that I know are joint smokers. Most people though, prefer to pack the bigger wraps!


----------



## gregorym (Mar 27, 2013)

Peace Brothers and Sisters!


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

For stoners, y'all are really angry mofos, are you sure its weed you're smoking??


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2013)

......................................


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

Edit: Cause I changed my mind.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2013)

I feel kind of bad. I got some rep for the taser pic because people thought I stayed standing and took it like a man. I showed the pic from the moment it arc'd on me because it was the coolest looking. I told the wifey to get me in the stomach, and she stuck it right on my ribcage. It dropped me like a ton of bricks lol.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

Why do you guys have your heads covered like Taliban?


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

Damn Neo you're brave i would never wanna do that! haha


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Post a pic kona, I'll be the judge.


 Lol there is another posted a few pages back but this is all I am posting now


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

I love boobs.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> Damn Neo you're brave i would never wanna do that! haha


I had to make sure it would stop somebody from stealing our baby and selling her kidneys.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I love boobs.


I second that, lol


but I really love some solid legs and ass on a girl


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 2589284 Lol there is another posted a few pages back but this is all I am posting now


nice beads!! lol


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Why do you guys have your heads covered like Taliban?


Because if you would look directly at us, our sheer awesomeness would blind you. It was for your own protection.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I love boobs.


oh really...


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

lol canna, I didn't say moobs.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh I have absolutely no complaints from my Man about anything he is always happy and satisfied


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

I still picture this kaptain guy as the one from How I met Your Mother.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 27, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I had to make sure it would stop somebody from stealing our baby and selling her kidneys.


I bet they're the cutest little kidneys!


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I still picture this kaptain guy as the one from How I met Your Mother.


He used to be on here before a bunch of bs happened over a year ago lol, actually it was Kaptain Kron and he had the Kaptain Krunch avatar hahaa awesome pot grower  he is on better sites now and doing bigger things likes has his own company and prefer to lay low  this is not a good site for him anymore!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

I remember the avi.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

theres a storm a brewin


----------



## 420God (Mar 27, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I feel kind of bad.  I got some rep for the taser pic because people thought I stayed standing and took it like a man. I showed the pic from the moment it arc'd on me because it was the coolest looking. I told the wifey to get me in the stomach, and she stuck it right on my ribcage. It dropped me like a ton of bricks lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2589282


I was wondering how it turned out. Which taser did you go with?


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> --who looks like a malnourished vanilla ice backup dancer


uhm greatest line in the history of lines. HAHAHHAHA where the fuck did you come up with that coffee ALMOST went on my screen


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

hahahahha dirt!


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> ...........


lol, beat me too it!

View attachment 2589348


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

Someone's in a computer lab.. College?


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

...........


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 2589284 Lol there is another posted a few pages back but this is all I am posting now


Dangit kona, quit posting upside down boob photos. 

Am I gonna have to start BW2 early?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 27, 2013)

Yo chill out. Not the thread for this.


you can argue in th politics section


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2013)

420God said:


> I was wondering how it turned out. Which taser did you go with?


She wanted thee pretty pink one.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00961PZVI/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

And


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 27, 2013)

The unveiling , Sequel has begun. 



I'm as excited as a girl going to a new twilight movie


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

neosapien said:


> She wanted thee pretty pink one.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00961PZVI/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> And


Welcome to the popcorn club.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 27, 2013)

Can't we all get along.


or at least post small 1 sentence punch lines that I might actually read.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2013)

Are you fucking kidding guys! Stop the bullshit and post some fucking pics. Here have some pics guys!!!


Giggles is back at it


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2013)

The only way to truly settle all these spats is for Kona to make a poll with a picture and we can all vote on whether we'd hit it or not. Other than that I see no resolution...


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

neosapien said:


> The only way to truly settle all these spats is for Kona to make a poll with a picture and we can all vote on whether we'd hit it or not. Other than that I see no resolution...


The mans telling it how it is.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 27, 2013)

//////////


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Holeeee Sheet.
> 
> Now I really want to see what she looks like.



I love the cfls  and some people know me already lol and some people have seen my face I am not even in the least bit worried !


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> i'll take the other mods advice and walk away, keep yappin' -- you win~
> 
> And no, I did no take a shower at your house, it looked like a scene from the Hoarders, I was just glad I got out alive
> 
> Enjoy being famous, you can find me under "advanced cultivation" if you need free advice, peace~


Hoarders be nasty.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> The mans telling it how it is.


I just want peace in the middle east.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2013)

Are you guys fucking for real right now. I'm way to high for this shit. I'm going to post a pic every time a fight breaks out, starting now.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> The mans telling it how it is.


That would be pointless I don't give a fuck what any of you think I have my man for life  I could care less what anybody butt my man thought its all these other insecure girls that want your attention my friends on here know what I look like thanks )


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hoarders be nasty.


Ya they are ewwww, I am not a hoarder I was running a grow house out of my apt, big big diff!!


----------



## EasyPound (Mar 27, 2013)

This thread is crazy, people argue alot on here..... must be out of . I couldn't argue with anyone  

@Dirtsurfr, you're killing me smalls, keep the animated pics coming - best part!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hopefully sometime you guys will quit but until then enjoy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

BW2 will commence shortly.

Fight with photos of your tits!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Men can play too! ( please include nipple since you are allowed to)


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 27, 2013)

I hate fighting, but damn I got a lot of haters, too fucking long on this board need to spend more time on the pro boards


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hoarders be nasty.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 27, 2013)

Giggles 


i swear they look taller since the last pic


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well at least we are all done with April now right?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Well at least we are all done with April now right?


Deflecting 101


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Giggles
> 
> 
> i swear they look taller since the last pic


That would be because that was the beginning of the school year


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea. Kona, put your money where your mouth is. Lets see what you look like. Cover your face if you feel uncomfortable. You seem to be dissing a fair amount of people without any backup. That certainly doesn't seem fair.

Do not bring up she who should not be named. (Potter reference) I know.. Im fucking awesome.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> I hate fighting, but damn I got a lot of haters, too fucking long on this board need to spend more time on the pro boards


ignore the haters..it's that simple..


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah yes , Logic or prevails again


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok I know this isn't a pic of me but this is how we roll around here


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

This was me in my former life.


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

This will be me in my next life.







I fucking love black panthers.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 27, 2013)

If you look back through the almost 2 years I have been here I have posted plenty of pics if you can't find Them it is not my fault, I am done with this whole mess and ALL the fake people I have come across on this bored  I need haters you all make me stronger and make me keep going for anyone who have ever called me a retard cause of my brain Injury, or anyone who called me fat cause thy saw the pics where I had gained weight with my pregnancy an brain injury #3 go ahead and be cruel, but I will still always be smarter and more successful than you could ever hope to be lmfao I'm done peace out simple bitches !


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2013)

That's right bitches I take choppers when I go places ha


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> If you look back through the almost 2 years I have been here I have posted plenty of pics if you can't find Them it is not my fault, I am done with this whole mess and ALL the fake people I have come across on this bored  I need haters you all make me stronger and make me keep going for anyone who have ever called me a retard cause of my brain Injury, or anyone who called me fat cause thy saw the pics where I had gained weight with my pregnancy an brain injury #3 go ahead and be cruel, but I will still always be smarter and more successful than you could ever hope to be lmfao I'm done peace out simple bitches !


hey now. dont rage on me Kona. I dont know you. I just asked for some pictures since you seem, recently, to be insulting others.. I figured there must be a reason why.. perhaps you are sexy hot momma and you need to shake yo tail featha... or perhaps youre upset about something and feel the need to rage on people.

take if from an expert on rage, ive been banned 5 times. yet im here and people love more than ever. how bout you chill out, smoke some weed, and not take life so seriously.


----------



## 420God (Mar 27, 2013)

So much negativity.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww she left. I even made a kickass banner.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

Damn gang! Can we all just get along?


talk about airing out dirty laundry, sheesh! Don't make me close this thread again. I'll be gone for 3 days so y'all better get the fuck along for the time being ok?

peace out


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

420God said:


> So much negativity.


your girls are beauty queens man.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> your girls are beauty queens man.


I second that


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

My Dad and me..


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn gang! Can we all just get along?
> 
> 
> talk about airing out dirty laundry, sheesh! Don't make me close this thread again. I'll be gone for 3 days so y'all better get the fuck along for the time being ok?
> ...


If they close this thread I'm gonna kill them so no worries


----------



## Figong (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn gang! Can we all just get along?
> 
> 
> talk about airing out dirty laundry, sheesh! Don't make me close this thread again. I'll be gone for 3 days so y'all better get the fuck along for the time being ok?
> ...


If comments go over the head of the target, is that a problem? The reason I ask.. if they can't solve it, they should have no issues with it - right?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's right bitches I take choppers when I go places ha



well when the closest store is 100 miles away... you know


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Whatever Here Goes!



*Rules: Bra shots for girls and Nip/Pec shots of men!*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> If they close this thread I'm gonna kill them so no worries


Increase the peace while I'm gone ok buddy, thanks


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

420God said:


> So much negativity.


Never seen a tongue piercing that close to the tip, cute kid man...livin the dream it would appear


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

And yes. I made that banner. Yay paint!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> well when the closest store is 100 miles away... you know


Haha shhhh  Don't blow my cover in WV 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Increase the peace while I'm gone ok buddy, thanks


You got it. You know I got this


----------



## 420God (Mar 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Never seen a tongue piercing that close to the tip, cute kid man...livin the dream it would appear


She has three, only had one in for the pic.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Whatever Here Goes!
> 
> View attachment 2589578
> 
> ...


you are very supportive


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Increase the peace while I'm gone ok buddy, thanks


You want me to wage war while you're gone? Is that what you said?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha shhhh  Don't blow my cover in WV
> 
> 
> You got it. You know I got this


i ain't in wv That an insult lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You want me to wage war while you're gone? Is that what you said?


Do it with your nipples lol.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 27, 2013)

The important ones already know


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do it with your nipples lol.


Nobody wants to see that. lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Time to make some wax with my baby - bye !


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> The important ones already know


I wore a suit today, I demand respect and tell myself I'm important all the time. And I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> i ain't in wv That an insult lol.


Neither am I(get it)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> The important ones already know


You are aware that in the advanced post you can manage attachments and easily find pictures you have posted on RIU before.

So why not repost for those of us who were not here 2yrs ago?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Nobody wants to see that. lol


I will be the judge of that.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 27, 2013)

making fun of west vaginy , if funny


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2013)

.....................................


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I wore a suit today, I demand respect and tell myself I'm important all the time. And I have no idea what you're talking about


I wish I could wear suits. They look so snazzy. I am always jealous of my brother in a suit.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

me and my 10 months 1 day older brother.... 31 days recoup time dad, REALLY??

going for a low grab...thank God I took Karate!







me and the fam at Peace Arch in WA/CA border







may sis and her hubby.. this was before his 2nd tumor removal surgery.... this guy is one of those who you meet.. and instantly let into the family+ he gave me a bunch of elk meat..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol BW2 feels like desert storm. 

I guess I was a little too enthusiastic.


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread-892.html#8919

ugh. no dupes.. just links.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol BW2 feels like desert storm.
> 
> I guess I was a little too enthusiastic.



................................


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

My sister... day she got married.. as a retired wedding photog... I missed each one of my siblings weddings.. Older bro I was best man.. had bronchiti's flu and who knows what else.. Sisters.. she lived in WA younger bro.. moved to OR.. missed his too..

















I so wanted to be there for my sisters wedding.. but it was spend the $$ for the wedding which we would only be able to see them for a few hours or take a nice trip up there and spend a week+


Mom and Sis wedding day


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment 2589681
Ok who's ready for their physical?
Oh that's a tube of No-Ox.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2589681
> Ok who's ready for their physical?
> Oh that's a tube of No-Ox.


 waits for better offer...


----------



## april (Mar 27, 2013)

As lovely as kids are posting pics of them on a weed forum seems very wrong, I wont delete any but ask people to think about who may see them... Please understand that teachers, other parents anyone can view these and heaven forbid something happens 

Trust me after trapping a few pedo's and knowing what they planned to do I'd think twice.


----------



## 420God (Mar 27, 2013)

Would like to eventually get another bike. Awesome feeling.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Boob warz 2 is dying! 

...maybe I should just post random peeps boobs.

Lol. I feel like I have failed yall.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 27, 2013)

420God said:


> Would like to eventually get another bike. Awesome feeling.


even with my love of bikes, and a poster of jason britton doing that exact same thing on my wall. I will never attempt to do a stoppie, I would much prefer to have the other wheel off the ground, feels safer and a little more room to not fuck up  if that's you +rep


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

This was under the search "boob war" interesting pics in there.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Boob warz 2 is dying!
> 
> ...maybe I should just post random peeps boobs.
> 
> Lol. I feel like I have failed yall.



unless you want me to post my hairy chesticles.. yeah... I mean I'm willing.. but..are you?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2013)

Just showing some love...


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Way over all of this whole site and the kids for sure, also very blessed my little girl has a charmed safe and happy life  no thanks to anyone out there who has no idea what my daughter and have been put through, I just thank God we are alive , I have made some wonderful friends here, on the other hand many jealous stalker types, one I have a three year restraining order against still lmfao, my point is yes in real life most of these fools for real will take you for all you got, I am grateful I met the good ones I did. Sorry but you have to earn my trust and it doesn't come easy


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Boob warz.. How cool would it be for the girls to post pics of their boobs with no comments while arguing, instead of passive agressive posts with too many winking faces? (not aimed at anybody, don't rip my head off lol)


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Boob warz.. How cool would it be for the girls to post pics of their boobs with no comments while arguing, instead of passive agressive posts with too many winking faces? (not aimed at anybody, don't rip my head off lol)


I'm more of an ass man. We could always just post random penis pics. But then of course UB would always be here lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Boob warz.. How cool would it be for the girls to post pics of their boobs with no comments while arguing, instead of passive agressive posts with too many winking faces? (not aimed at anybody, don't rip my head off lol)


It would be epicness. 

Guys generally don't get pumped up about words. Guys will get excited over dudes about to "Throw down" but girls get excited over a witty comeback.

Different brains.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

if the warz continue.. the pic gets lower...and lower.and lower.... trust me.. even wifey says there are limits to what she is comfortable seeing in more then cell phone lighting..

I will allow this image to fester in your minds.. give it a few mins.. then think if you really.. really want to see more... 

I wont edit the other images.. be warned and play nice..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm more of an ass man. We could always just post random penis pics. But then of course UB would always be here lol


Might be popular with the ladies, but you would have some upset guys in the thread. lol.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hep, That was the other day, lol except you are right thy bitch always had something to say with her pics  she needs to shut up more would make her twice as good looking hahahahaha


----------



## april (Mar 27, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Boob warz.. How cool would it be for the girls to post pics of their boobs with no comments while arguing, instead of passive agressive posts with too many winking faces? (not aimed at anybody, don't rip my head off lol)


Hey remember medicalmaryjane or whatever her name was, she had amazing boobs lol and beautiful puppy dog eyes, so big and brown


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Whatever happened to her? She just up and left us? And cinnamongirl too *sniff*


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Or was it just...cinnagirl...she had some kind of twist on the word cinnamon in her name I know that...


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Might be popular with the ladies, but you would have some upset guys in the thread. lol.


If it makes them upset then they aren't truly happy with themselves


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

I must've missed the entire argument AGAIN. All I saw when I went back like 20 PAGES PEOPLE (DAMN this thread moved fast) was people repeating "OK guys, stop fighting already"...but the fight was already gone. Blah. I am so two thousand and late.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Whatever happened to her? She just up and left us? And cinnamongirl too *sniff*


I remember her, she was in a thread fdd closed. I only lurked then.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I must've missed the entire argument AGAIN. All I saw when I went back like 20 PAGES PEOPLE (DAMN this thread moved fast) was people repeating "OK guys, stop fighting already"...but the fight was already gone. Blah. I am so two thousand and late.


Nothing really happened. Kona posted her upside down boobs again and I tryed to start BW2 with no luck.

I even made a kickass banner. Spent like 10 min on that bitch.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

AND I posted two different bra shots from 3/4 view.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

Its a bird..


Its a plane..





No .. its.. its..





Its just me.... 
View attachment 2589864


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Eclypse you look fuuucked up.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

In case anyone is wondering, my morbid curiosity about saggy vag has not subsided. It's not personal. I just...HAVE to see this.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> AND I posted two different bra shots from 3/4 view.


Pregnant boobs are cheating. ijs


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Pregnant boobs are cheating. ijs


It only feels like that now. Wait til she breastfeeds and her nipples are 5 inches long and her boobs look like someone let the air out of them. (True story.) Don't worry, they'll bounce back when you get done feeding. But it feels like a long long time. (BTW, THAT is the time we'd like more boob wars lol. When the odds are evened!)


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Eclypse you look fuuucked up.


Cuz I am hehe


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 27, 2013)

Entirely too much fighting around here lately.
Full moon and all I guess.
Back to happier times.

View attachment 2589888

View attachment 2589890



Edit: Flamingpie - I also think this qualifies for BW2 as well.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Its a bird..
> 
> 
> Its a plane..
> ...


dude.you are not at all what I pictured you as.. eat a sangwhich!! Ha... seriously is this the 1st pic you posted of yourself? feel like we have been hangin out in the wake in bake for a few mo's now.. first I have seen if ya..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> dude.you are not at all what I pictured you as.. eat a sangwhich!! Ha... seriously is this the 1st pic you posted of yourself? feel like we have been hangin out in the wake in bake for a few mo's now.. first I have seen if ya..


It does give me the urge to try to feed you carbs, Eclypse. My son is like that, though. You can feed him all day long and I swear he only gets skinnier.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Entirely too much fighting around here lately.
> Full moon and all I guess.
> Back to happier times.
> 
> ...


the dude pulls off the long hair look nicely!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 27, 2013)

april said:


> Hey remember medicalmaryjane or whatever her name was, she had amazing boobs lol and beautiful puppy dog eyes, so big and brown


Oh man, she was da shit! Yes I remember her. Pretty lady


----------



## greenswag (Mar 27, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Entirely too much fighting around here lately.
> Full moon and all I guess.
> Back to happier times.
> 
> ...


are you the husband of the sister of my dad's girlfriend? If not you're a doppelganger.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It does give me the urge to try to feed you carbs, Eclypse.


lol, I'm not little or skinny, I just like to keep fit. I'm only 5'8 and weigh almost 180lbs


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 27, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm more of an ass man. We could always just post random penis pics. But then of course UB would always be here lol


I'm an ass guy myself too. But an ass war leaves the possibility of getting mooned by several guys. It's a war nobody would win.. especially when we reach the hairy members.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> lol, I'm not little or skinny, I just like to keep fit. I'm only 5'8 and weigh almost 180lbs


guess I picture everyone here as a 20's something white kid.. even the "ladies"


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm almost 5'6 and the skinny son I mentioned, he's almost surpassed me in height. He'll be tall and thin his whole life. He didn't get that from me. Unfortunately lol. My sister is a total bean pole though. 5'9, and like 120 pounds soaking wet. My father is 6'1. I was supposed to be taller *sniff*.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> guess I picture everyone here as a 20's something white kid.. even the "ladies"


I'm happy to be pictured as a 20 something kid lol.


----------



## gioua (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm happy to be pictured as a 20 something kid lol.


wish granted.. but you now have a full beard..


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

6'4ish, more like 6'5... next tallest relative, my cousin, he is 6'3, next... 6'0

I should have stuck to basketball in college.. but alas, im white. Frick! lol, naw, actually for a white boy, i can dunk and used to be able to run a 5.8 40. but i can still dance like Ginuwine (think Pony) - I used to dance Samba and Salsa, and taught swing dance.

not sure how i went from height to dance.. but whatevs.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok.. here's me no smoke... well as much.. what you want I was smoking a joint when I decided to take picture's lol =P
View attachment 2589906

and my 2 babies... one of which not so happy to take this picture.
View attachment 2589907


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Ok.. here's me no smoke... well as much.. what you want I was smoking a joint when I decided to take picture's lol =P
> View attachment 2589906
> 
> and my 2 babies... one of which not so happy to take this picture.
> View attachment 2589907


Ooooohhhhh I love these babies! (...how close in age are these babies? You busy man, you! lol) SO CUTE!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> if the warz continue.. the pic gets lower...and lower.and lower.... trust me.. even wifey says there are limits to what she is comfortable seeing in more then cell phone lighting..
> 
> I will allow this image to fester in your minds.. give it a few mins.. then think if you really.. really want to see more...
> 
> I wont edit the other images.. be warned and play nice..


...initial response to the image was a caption.

"what do you mean there's no skittles?"

...but then, I'm pretty high - might have to bathe in tomato juice kind of high


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 27, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Entirely too much fighting around here lately.
> Full moon and all I guess.
> Back to happier times.
> 
> ...


Boobs are Okay...but I like them men pec things!  yeees sireee I do


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ooooohhhhh I love these babies! (...how close in age are these babies? You busy man, you! lol) SO CUTE!


We tried really hard to have our 2 kids really close together, took us 2 years for first daughter, what a lot of work! (No I'm not complaining ^.~) shes 19mo old.. We got lucky with 2nd and she got pregnant 5 months after giving birth. So they are just over a year apart.


----------



## buckaroo bonzai (Mar 27, 2013)

---> 


...picture of me tonite taken from my 56G fone here in the 10th dimension


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Mar 27, 2013)

View from the top of my road into eagle river valley
 Eagle River 

 My house on the hill, zombie fortress.
 Hangin' out
 Looking towards Anchorage


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> We tried really hard to have our 2 kids really close together, took us 2 years for first daughter, what a lot of work! (No I'm not complaining ^.~) shes 19mo old.. We got lucky with 2nd and she got pregnant 5 months after giving birth. So they are just over a year apart.


Awww. You guys give me baby fever. (I say as my daughters wrestle on the floor, pretending to be cats.) Meh. Nevermind. I'll just hold everyone else's baby instead.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> 6'4ish, more like 6'5... next tallest relative, my cousin, he is 6'3, next... 6'0
> 
> I should have stuck to basketball in college.. but alas, im white. Frick! lol, naw, actually for a white boy, i can dunk and used to be able to run a 5.8 40. but i can still dance like Ginuwine (think Pony) - I used to dance Samba and Salsa, and taught swing dance.
> 
> not sure how i went from height to dance.. but whatevs.


hahahaha


----------



## see4 (Mar 27, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> hahahaha


I can tell you feelin my swing dance skills.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

see4 said:


> I can tell you feelin my swing dance skills.


So what color is the zoot suit you own?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It only feels like that now. Wait til she breastfeeds and her nipples are 5 inches long and her boobs look like someone let the air out of them. (True story.) Don't worry, they'll bounce back when you get done feeding. But it feels like a long long time. (BTW, THAT is the time we'd like more boob wars lol. When the odds are evened!)


They are only 5 inch long during and shortly after breast feeding. I read a big ass book on breastfeeding.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> They are only 5 inch long during and shortly after breast feeding. I read a big ass book on breastfeeding.


 Oh yes, that is true. But those are some hilarious few minutes. Trust me lol. I cracked the hell up at mine every time.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> dude.you are not at all what I pictured you as.. eat a sangwhich!! Ha... seriously is this the 1st pic you posted of yourself? feel like we have been hangin out in the wake in bake for a few mo's now.. first I have seen if ya..


lol, Yupper first picture I've posted of me =)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm almost 5'6 and the skinny son I mentioned, he's almost surpassed me in height. He'll be tall and thin his whole life. He didn't get that from me. Unfortunately lol. My sister is a total bean pole though. 5'9, and like 120 pounds soaking wet. My father is 6'1. I was supposed to be taller *sniff*.


Shit, you're taller than me. 5'4''

Most people are taller than me...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh yes, that is true. But those are some hilarious few minutes. Trust me lol. I cracked the hell up at mine every time.


My nipples are so sensitive. I have a feeling it is gonna feel like an irritating tickling squeeze during feeding.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My nipples are so sensitive. I have a feeling it is gonna feel like an irritating tickling squeeze during feeding.


They'll probably bleed like my wifes did. My baby was a vampire until she finally gave up and put him on formula.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My nipples are so sensitive. I have a feeling it is gonna feel like an irritating tickling squeeze during feeding.


 Ohh sweetie. This is not going to be fun for you. With ALL of my kids, the first month of breastfeeding was all tears for me. It HURTS. Your nipples crack and bleed. It got so bad with my daughter Morgan, i'd actually start crying when she'd get hungry because I knew it was going to hurt that damn bad. BUT, it does get much much much easier after that first month or so. Then it's just routine, stops hurting, gotta keep up on the chapping but nothing at all like the beginning. Just don't give up. Your baby's worth the pain. But damn, it's painful lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> They'll probably bleed like my wifes did. My baby was a vampire until she finally gave up and put him on formula.


Maybe she wasn't seating the nipple right?? I have read that can cause chapping and bleeding. 

My nipples are tough. Not ford tough.. just can take alot lol.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My nipples are so sensitive. I have a feeling it is gonna feel like an irritating tickling squeeze during feeding.


Nipple cream, get it, use it, after every feeding.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ohh sweetie. This is not going to be fun for you. With ALL of my kids, the first month of breastfeeding was all tears for me. It HURTS. Your nipples crack and bleed. It got so bad with my daughter Morgan, i'd actually start crying when she'd get hungry because I knew it was going to hurt that damn bad. BUT, it does get much much much easier after that first month or so. Then it's just routine, stops hurting, gotta keep up on the chapping but nothing at all like the beginning. Just don't give up. Your baby's worth the pain. But damn, it's painful lol.


I dunno. I squeezed and pulled the hell out of them the other day to see how they would look stretchy. Just tickled and hurt a bit.

hell, ill do it right now...mmk. 

yeah it was uncomforable and hurt abit. some clear came out.. I made the nip hard and squeezed all the way from border of areola and used both hands to alternate from both sides. 

not too bad.

I have been BIT before by my husband and that was annoying..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

by sensitive, i meant they tickle. Like at the tip and inside.

My husband trys to squeeze and play with the nipple and it just tickles. Doesn't turn me on at all anymore.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm sure yall will hear about it if breastfeeding hurts me tho. I tell yall practically everything lol.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> They'll probably bleed like my wifes did. My baby was a vampire until she finally gave up and put him on formula.


 and now he is a Daddy's boy! gosh you chicks need to keep shit like this a secret... seriously!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I dunno. I squeezed and pulled the hell out of them the other day to see how they would look stretchy. Just tickled and hurt a bit.
> 
> hell, ill do it right now...mmk.
> 
> ...


OK first, stop pinching your nipples lol. You'll make your colostrum come in early and baby needs the colostrum the most. Second, just wait Tell us, ohhhh, about a week into breastfeeding if it reminds you anything of you tugging on your nipples lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe she wasn't seating the nipple right?? I have read that can cause chapping and bleeding.
> 
> My nipples are tough. Not ford tough.. just can take alot lol.


lol Naw. I think it was just her sensitive nips lol. Hope yours don't bleed. It's gross lol.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh and I have a silly stoner confession... I have stayed away from this thread out of fear of having to post a picture of myself


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK first, stop pinching your nipples lol. You'll make your colostrum come in early and baby needs the colostrum the most. Second, just wait Tell us, ohhhh, about a week into breastfeeding if it reminds you anything of you tugging on your nipples lol.


Lol I only did it twice. 

Besides I think your milk/colostrum is triggered by body transitioning into labor.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Oh and I have a silly stoner confession... I have stayed away from this thread out of fear of having to post a picture of myself


 Well. Let's see it then. You must face your fears, head on!


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> lol Naw. I think it was just her sensitive nips lol. Hope yours don't bleed. It's gross lol.


Why would mine bleed? popping my cherry hurt like a Mofo so these chicks Really don't need to mention these things!


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well. Let's see it then. You must face your fears, head on!


You are cute Rainbow, it is planting season. Or maybe I am really a guy like I have been protesting because... Yeah, yeah I am a 16 old boy living in, living in Cuba. Yeah, that's it a 16 yr old cuban boy.

where do you think I could find a picture of a 16 yr old cuban boy? just wondering...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

&#8203;.............


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> You are cute Rainbow, it is planting season. Or maybe I am really a guy like I have been protesting because... Yeah, yeah I am a 16 old boy living in, living in Cuba. Yeah, that's it a 16 yr old cuban boy.
> 
> where do you think I could find a picture of a 16 yr old cuban boy? just wondering...


Well now i'm confused lol. I thought you were female? And now...I just don't know. Either way, pics are good.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Oh and I have a silly stoner confession... I have stayed away from this thread out of fear of having to post a picture of myself


Why? You're pretty. I posted a pic. Your turn lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> You are cute Rainbow, it is planting season. Or maybe I am really a guy like I have been protesting because... Yeah, yeah I am a 16 old boy living in, living in Cuba. Yeah, that's it a 16 yr old cuban boy.
> 
> where do you think I could find a picture of a 16 yr old cuban boy? just wondering...


I'm gay for you


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> You are cute Rainbow, it is planting season. Or maybe I am really a guy like I have been protesting because... Yeah, yeah I am a 16 old boy living in, living in Cuba. Yeah, that's it a 16 yr old cuban boy.
> 
> where do you think I could find a picture of a 16 yr old cuban boy? just wondering...


I have a pic of Heph's junk...that should pass for 16/Hispanic. Not necessarily Cuban, though. Does it have to be Cuban?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

This one is hella braver Fres! Now they know what my babies look like! You know guys I was in the Pet Store with my black one the last time I got locked up? 3 of them came into the god damn pet store and made a deal with me that my dog would go back to the Mr at home and not the pound if I would behave and submit... yeah on a bs warrant on some drunk in public nonsense violating my dui probation


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> View attachment 2589989
> 
> 
> This one is hella braver Fres! Now they know what my babies look like! You know guys I was in the Pet Store with my black one the last time I got locked up? 3 of them came into the god damn pet store and made a deal with me that my dog would go back to the Mr at home and not the pound if I would behave and submit... yeah on a bs warrant on some drunk in public nonsense violating my dui probation


Aw that's just blackmail. They just didn't want you using your ninja skills on them. Bastards.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

<<< Still waiting on rainbow pics.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

So I will be residing in either Costa Rica or Ecuador soon, fyi... anyone want to come? it costs under a G a month for a nice rental, food, everything and damn, what my house cost buys you a god damn hotel there and in Costa Rica they speak English and a lot of their economy comes from our Social Security because of them tapping in on how seniors can live comfortably there. Ecuador is trying to save a big chunk of native land and rainforest so I also am leaning there if I can figure out some sort of social business to help... Then I will happily send a pic... or not... wait that might be even more of something they don't like? who is meaner do you think? the Big Pharma or the Big Oil?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Aw that's just blackmail. They just didn't want you using your ninja skills on them. Bastards.


Yeah my Ninja skill of sobbing uncontrollably into my Booey begging to not lock me up again... on Super fucking Bowl sunday even... the Niner's came back Just when I got to the mod so it wasn't All Bad


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like I have a double chin lol


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

Why you switching hats? Ha! it isn't you!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> <<< Still waiting on rainbow pics.


Which ones were you waiting for again?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Which ones were you waiting for again?


Wow that was a long wait. 

I dunno. Just any. 

Would rather just talk now tho. I too tired to look at pics.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry lol. I had no idea you were waiting for pics.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm just sitting here now trying to run my brain into the ground so I can sleep.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

I read. Puts me to sleep quicker when i'm already tired, cuz it makes my eyes tired with me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

That's what I am doing. Reading. =P

That and shooing my cat away. She keeps trying to get in my lap.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Why you switching hats? Ha! it isn't you!


Lol. I am a hat fiend. I have so many hats. Sometimes I wear 3 hats because my son likes it lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am a skinny tie fiend. I love love love my skinny ties.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

I never got the "hat fiend" or "shoes fiend" or any of that. Don't get me wrong it's your money, do what you want, I just never got it. I have workboots and sandals, I have a warm hat for cold weather and a regular cap for warm weather, I have one coat, etc. I'm just not a material person I suppose.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I never got the "hat fiend" or "shoes fiend" or any of that. Don't get me wrong it's your money, do what you want, I just never got it. I have workboots and sandals, I have a warm hat for cold weather and a regular cap for warm weather, I have one coat, etc. I'm just not a material person I suppose.


Yeah I'm kinda like that.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I never got the "hat fiend" or "shoes fiend" or any of that. Don't get me wrong it's your money, do what you want, I just never got it. I have workboots and sandals, I have a warm hat for cold weather and a regular cap for warm weather, I have one coat, etc. I'm just not a material person I suppose.


Ppshh you and your fancy clothes, on here flaunting that you own more than one hat. Workboots _and_ sandals, who are you donald trump!? Come talk to me when you wear a burlap bag and tie water bottles on your feet for shoes. I'm hardcore son! lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

Idk. I just like hats. No way to explain it. Hats are awesome.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ppshh you and your fancy clothes, on here flaunting that you own more than one hat. Workboots _and_ sandals, who are you donald trump!? Come talk to me when you wear a burlap bag and tie water bottles on your feet for shoes. I'm hardcore son! lol


Well, I'm not homeless anymore so I'm all fancy now. Me and my big, opulent 30k a year lifestyle.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

Hats are less expensive then jordans. I played with a guy on xbox the other day that said he owns 30 pairs.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hats are less expensive then jordans. I played with a guy on xbox the other day that said he owns 30 pairs.


Well if he said it on xbox live it must be true!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hats are less expensive then jordans. I played with a guy on xbox the other day that said he owns 30 pairs.


I used to know a guy like that, but I lost track of him when he couldn't pay his rent and got evicted. I wonder where he went?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Well if he said it on xbox live it must be true!


He also said he spent 17 years in jail for stealing cars... so I think he may of been telling the truth lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hats are less expensive then jordans. I played with a guy on xbox the other day that said he owns 30 pairs.


My bro-in-law is like that. I just can't wrap my head around buying something that I will fuck up in a few weeks. No matter how many different pairs of shoes I have, I am bound to fuck them up in a matter of weeks. I have had some hats for many many years and they still look new.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He also said he spent 17 years in jail for stealing cars... so I think he may of been telling the truth lol


17 years in jail? That's an awful long time, considering the max you can be sentenced to is 1 year in county jail lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 17 years in jail? That's an awful long time, considering the max you can be sentenced to is 1 year in county jail lol.


He got snitched on. He stole and sold cars and sold drugs.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

Now I feel even more odd. I've had the same pair of workboots and sandals for going on 10 years. Last time I bought new anything it was new PJ pants, and that was only because my wife decided she liked mine more than hers, so I just said "Have 'em." and went and got some more.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 27, 2013)

Whatd i miss?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He got snitched on. He stole and sold cars and sold drugs.


Lol. Ever heard of "YoutubableHD" on youtube? It was probably him "Mackin on Chicks" lol. Check his channel out. Dude is hilarious on xbox live.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Now I feel even more odd. I've had the same pair of workboots and sandals for going on 10 years. Last time I bought new anything it was new PJ pants, and that was only because my wife decided she liked mine more than hers, so I just said "Have 'em." and went and got some more.


My sandals tend to always rip and so do my shoes. Maybe it is because I'm always active. I bought a pair of $210 shoes once and they ended up ripping on the side in the first month I had them. I was pissed. They are suppposed to be basketball shoes, meant for playing basketball. I don't get it.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 27, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Now I feel even more odd. I've had the same pair of workboots and sandals for going on 10 years. Last time I bought new anything it was new PJ pants, and that was only because my wife decided she liked mine more than hers, so I just said "Have 'em." and went and got some more.


You just can't quit can you!? Now your flaunting your high class PJ pant wearing habits. Oh and now you're bragging about having a wife!? You got some nerve, next thing you know your going to say you have an electric fridge and that fancy indoor plumbing, pft water magic.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 27, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You just can't quit can you!? Now your flaunting your high class PJ pant wearing habits. Oh and now you're bragging about having a wife!? You got some nerve, next thing you know your going to say you have an electric fridge and that fancy indoor plumbing, pft water magic.


I told you, I loves my opulence. I not only have that fancy indoor plumbing and electric fridge, I also have an electric stove and one of them microwave gizmos. And this neat contraption that makes my apartment warm when it's cold outside...a...a..heater, that's what it is, I've even got a heater!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2013)

man, seems I missed a lot the last couple of days.

Wassup sunni






 

Edit: sorry I had to


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 28, 2013)

^LOL ohhh I cracked up when she said the spocker. I had no idea what it was, either! I just saw her comment and then shortly after (or before, I don't remember now) I saw the picture and I blew my smoke out of my nose instead of my mouth. Blech. Was amazing Sunni lol. Made my night.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Nah, shell be back, i just hope she can stop acting like a french twat. And you and the twat you fight with are both going to get spankins if you two dont relax, i dont wanna hear about your dirty laundry nemore. This is a pic posting thread not a cat fight thread bitchezzzz. You galz, even april are way hotter when you purr rather than hiss. Pretty on the inside is awsome, ugly on the inside shows in how a person acts. Thanks for boob wars pie, that was awsome


Yeah seriously man, all these girls fighting are cool imo. Wish they'd stop arguing..or at least do the boob war thing.


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah seriously man, all these girls fighting are cool imo. Wish they'd stop arguing..or at least do the boob war thing.


Bunch of fucking retards in here. My daughter could probably kick most of their asses. Jealous bitches need to get over themselves.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 28, 2013)

Full Moon and the lunar madness


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 28, 2013)

420God said:


> Bunch of fucking retards in here. My daughter could probably kick most of their asses. Jealous bitches need to get over themselves.



420...wow, you are soooo blessed I have my kids in martial arts too, it's so good for them. I wish I had it growing up.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2013)

420God said:


> Bunch of fucking retards in here. My daughter could probably kick most of their asses. Jealous bitches need to get over themselves.


Awesome man. My wife and I were just talking about how we want our daughter to do kung-fu.


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2013)

My daughter made it to yellow belt then the gymnastics and martial arts together became too much for her. She's only in gymnastics now but maybe again someday. I'd like for her to know how to defend herself.


----------



## gioua (Mar 28, 2013)

420God said:


> Bunch of fucking retards in here. My daughter could probably kick most of their asses. Jealous bitches need to get over themselves.


what style is she taking? took Go ju Ryu ages ago..


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2013)

gioua said:


> what style is she taking? took Go ju Ryu ages ago..


It was a mixed martial arts class.


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> man, seems I missed a lot the last couple of days.
> 
> Wassup sunni
> 
> ...


The Spocker!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 28, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> man, seems I missed a lot the last couple of days.
> 
> Wassup sunni
> 
> ...



Tis an inside joke at this point, if you are reading this and don't understand it don't try to.


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Tis an inside joke, if you are reading this and don't understand it don't try to.


Was that one of the posts that got nuked so it couldn't be discovered as part of the chaos / outbreak (the first one?) - wasnt going to wade back through posts to see.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 28, 2013)

Found this..

View attachment 2590381

Found this too...


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Found this..
> 
> View attachment 2590381
> 
> ...


hahaha, yup.. that's the one!  The minivan I don't remember, but funny as all hell


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 28, 2013)

Just realized I posted in wrong thread. Saw the other pic and figured random jib thread lol.
Anyway, oops sorry.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 28, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Tis an inside joke at this point, if you are reading this and don't understand it don't try to.


An inside joke! Hahaha....poor Sunni, how am I ever going not think of her every time I see Spock from now on ....in all fairness, I didn't totally have it all figured out either though, she just happened to be the one who stumbled into the trap.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 28, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> An inside joke! Hahaha....poor Sunni, how am I ever going not think of her every time I see Spock from now on ....in all fairness, I didn't totally have it all figured out either though, she just happened to be the one who stumbled into the trap.


I didn't know either, that's why I went and found that handy chart. lol


----------



## gioua (Mar 28, 2013)

from ages ago.. my DD is 17 now.. DS is 12.. asked him if remembered this he did.. 

B-17
Super Fortress... ohhhh how I want 2..


----------



## Orithil (Mar 28, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> I didn't know either, that's why I went and found that handy chart. lol


HANDy...LOL, nice one.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 28, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I never got the "hat fiend" or "shoes fiend" or any of that. Don't get me wrong it's your money, do what you want, I just never got it. I have workboots and sandals, I have a warm hat for cold weather and a regular cap for warm weather, I have one coat, etc. I'm just not a material person I suppose.


I don't buy hats and shoes for myself ...if it was up to me I would wear the same thing everyday, but then I wouldn't get laid or at least it would make it harder lol ...so if you ever catch me in the mall buying hats and shoes remember its not fot me......its for the bitches


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ^LOL ohhh I cracked up when she said the spocker. I had no idea what it was, either! I just saw her comment and then shortly after (or before, I don't remember now) I saw the picture and I blew my smoke out of my nose instead of my mouth. Blech. Was amazing Sunni lol. Made my night.


well see at least i wasnt the only one who didnt know, LOL was a good chuckle to say the least,


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 28, 2013)

Getting back on track..

This was my MOvember last year... and my kid sucking her thumb..
I wanted to shave the upper lip and bust off a fu manchu but wife said NO. 
View attachment 2590410


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have been keeping my mouth SHUT, until I get threating pms telling me they are going to use pics against me you knwo what I dont care, I will post them for her  that was my whole poiint in this is I didn;t give a damn she was trying to blackmail me. I was never trying to start any fights on my end, but she went alll psycho and made her boyfriend give her all this info then, now is trying to blackmail, ME, and I was just letting her kow KONAGIRL doesn't play that game I have been down that road before with people thinking I am stupid and trying to play me, but I always come out on top thanks so get over yourself, I am just a girl on a web forum and like I said sorry he liked mine more than yours, I was just proving a point I am not scared of you of anyone of this website k


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

However malapropos, anger is salacious.

Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> I have been keeping my mouth SHUT, until I get threating pms telling me they are going to use pics against me you knwo what I dont care, I will post them for her  that was my whole poiint in this is I didn;t give a damn she was trying to blackmail me. I was never trying to start any fights on my end, but she went alll psycho and made her boyfriend give her all this info then, now is trying to blackmail, ME, and I was just letting her kow KONAGIRL doesn't play that game I have been down that road before with people thinking I am stupid and trying to play me, but I always come out on top thanks so get over yourself, I am just a girl on a web forum and like I said sorry he liked mine more than yours, I was just proving a point I am not scared of you of anyone of this website k


As I said before, report inappropriate PM's so Potroast can see them & he will deal with it as necessary.
No need to drag this out in open forum again.
Thank you.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 28, 2013)

So Tired......

[video=youtube;-Tu2eZpA4yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tu2eZpA4yo[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

View attachment 2590545
Ok, who wants to taste my schweddy balls?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As I said before, report inappropriate PM's so Potroast can see them & he will deal with it as necessary.
> No need to drag this out in open forum again.
> Thank you.


Word 


kinetic said:


> View attachment 2590545
> Ok, who wants to taste my schweddy balls?


Those look like some tasty balls, too bad theyre schweddy


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2590545
> Ok, who wants to taste my schweddy balls?


When that limited edition flavor was going around, our local store didnt have it.. when I asked if they stocked Schweddy Balls, the mofo ignored me and thought it was a prank until I explained it. Is it still in circulation?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 28, 2013)

Summers comin.....finally, winter sucks soooooooo much


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2590545
> Ok, who wants to taste my schweddy balls?


You look like you just killed somebody for those balls. Must be some delicious balls lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 28, 2013)

K cool I will report the ones I didn't straight delete, before she brought it on here


----------



## slowbus (Mar 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Summers comin.....finally, winter sucks soooooooo much



it was 5 below zero last night.Snow in the forcast for a week...fu nb.lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> it was 5 below zero last night.Snow in the forcast for a week...fu nb.lol


That sucks bro, lets all move to hawaii. Trade in that snow machine for a dirt bike and hang out on the beach with girls in bikinis all day drinkin outta coconuts


----------



## gregorym (Mar 28, 2013)

have a drink on me....


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2013)

gregorym said:


> have a drink on me....
> View attachment 2590652


I rep for pics like this


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hawaii was great  Sunsets were awesome on the big island I will have to find some later when I have the time 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/445084-konagirl420-1st-grow-all-myself.html


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I rep for Tits like these


We all know what you really meant.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We all know what you really meant.


the drink man, the drink.....


----------



## slowbus (Mar 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> That sucks bro, lets all move to hawaii. Trade in that snow machine for a dirt bike and hang out on the beach with girls in bikinis all day drinkin outta coconuts


Good idea!
that is in my 10 year plan


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 28, 2013)

Kailua-Kona, HI


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You look like you just killed somebody for those balls. Must be some delicious balls lol


Gotts have my balls too.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2013)

*




*


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 28, 2013)

This is our precious puppy she just got fixed


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ohhh is she a pitt? Whatever she is she's so cah-uuuute. Cone of shame lol. My dog just got out of one of those not too long ago. He was...much more pissed about it though lol.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 28, 2013)

Did you see my face pic too rainbow lol  Yes a pit we love her to death and she is the best girl ever !!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 28, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 2590571 K cool I will report the ones I didn't straight delete, before she brought it on here


Is that you Kona??


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 28, 2013)

He was livid with me.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> In case anyone is wondering, my morbid curiosity about saggy vag has not subsided. It's not personal. I just...HAVE to see this.


Oh no you don't! She got a bulge in her panties that even KK would be proud of! Lol !! 

Only joking!! I'm gonna play nicely this evening! hope you've all had a good day!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Is that you Kona??


Lol yeah why?? How did you picture me lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 28, 2013)

I always pictured you as a twenty something Hawaiian girl...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

Whistles - I'm going fishing !


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 28, 2013)

I had just turned 30 when we moved there, they all thought I was 20


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

And then I woke up....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 28, 2013)

Well. Fuck.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

Cyber or one night stand babe? Most girls can manage both!!


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm going to make popcorn for this one, as a neutral party with no opinion at all. Give me 5 minutes before you guys post things that are gonna get removed.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

There's is no way I would spoil the mood. My posts are a bit too coarse and get deleted rapidly anyway so tonight is a chill out and have nice fun night!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> tonight is a chill out and have nice fun night!!


uh huh, riiiight.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 28, 2013)

I gott go anyways fun with my friends in Cali, I was never the one sending crazy pics anyways have a good peps I am about to get waxed out  hehehehe


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

And then the anti climax !!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

The trigger fish was menacing but when the leopard shark turned up it disappeared. Just like that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2013)

oh, you bitches.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 28, 2013)

Sometimes you just wanna ...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Sometimes you just wanna ...


she looked shocked as hell though lol


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> The trigger fish was menacing but when the leopard shark turned up it disappeared. Just like that.



Are those metaphors? I bet they are.

From this point on I'm going to refer to vaginas as either trigger fish or leopard sharks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 28, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Are those metaphors? I bet they are.
> 
> From this point on I'm going to refer to vaginas as either trigger fish or leopard sharks.


I think the trigger fish is kona and the leopard shark is lahada. That's where I'm putting my money.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Are those metaphors? I bet they are.
> 
> From this point on I'm going to refer to vaginas as either trigger fish or leopard sharks.



Nah, I'm just having flashbacks from my dive master days in Asia. I'll surface in a bit !!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Instigators!!!!!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Instigators!!!!!!!!


For real! Great titan triggerfish


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> For real! Great titan triggerfish


Looks like the mean bitch that works at my local walmart.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Nah, I'm just having flashbacks from my dive master days in Asia. I'll surface in a bit !!!


As long as we're not talking Encheliophis Pearl fish & Sea Cucumbers.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

What's a sea cucumber? Some type of coral type thing?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Looks like the mean bitch that works at my local walmart.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> What's a sea cucumber? Some type of coral type thing?


Relative of starfish and sea urchins, and typically they look like a big turd.
Google the name of the fish in my previous post for some "backwards" info.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As long as we're not talking Encheliophis Pearl fish & Sea Cucumbers.


Oh they're brilliant. We used to wank them off on the sea bed until all that stuff came out! Got it recorded on the old VHS somewhere. They're living organisms yes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh they're brilliant. We used to wank them off on the sea bed until all that stuff came out! Got it recorded on the old VHS somewhere. They're living organisms yes.


Do you know the relationship between the Pearl fish and the Cucumber though ?



Hint: Specifically, check out what the fish uses for his "front door".


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

^^^no, I've not seen a pearl fish but I bet they can jizz too if they are related.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

Wait, lahada you used to jerk off creatures of the sea!?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^^no, I've not seen a pearl fish but I bet they can jizz too if they are related.


The "jizz" you refer to is actually the Cucumbers "lung" that is expelled as a self defense mechanism.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Wait, lahada you used to jerk off creatures of the sea!?


Yeah, that's where I got my practice in and now I'm really good at it! Lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

Guys!!!!! Let's post some pictures!!!! Where's Giggles to get the ball rolling?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

I've only been to the ocean a few times, only swam in it twice. That just sounds weird about the cucs!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've only been to the ocean a few times, only swam in it twice. That just sounds weird about the cucs!


Well you've heard it's a weird world down there. My dives total 4 days solid underwater!!!!


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Well you've heard it's a weird world down there. My dives total 4 days solid underwater!!!!


Do you have gas mixing cert for Nitrox? Do you do cave diving too?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Still no pics? Fuck, you guys are some chatty fuckers.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

Figong said:


> Do you have gas mixing cert for Nitrox? Do you do cave diving too?


80% Nitrogen 20% oxygen I believe but don't quote me, I'm stoned!! Yes I've done cave diving but wouldn't on a night dive. No matter how good ur compass skills are.


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Still no pics? Fuck, you guys are some chatty fuckers.


Here's a pic relative to my question for her:


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Still no pics? Fuck, you guys are some chatty fuckers.


Yeah !! Fresno's right and he's already posted!! Come on guys!! Lets be having you!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

I already showed my schweddy balls earlier.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I go clam bobbing on my wife every now and then


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol @ kinetic


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

Figong said:


> Here's a pic relative to my question for her:


That looks really complex. I just remember a machine in the corner of the boat (60ft long). It was huge for a dive boat. I know always to leave a bit of air in the tank to avoid rust contamination and my job ended there!


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> 80% Nitrogen 20% oxygen I believe but don't quote me, I'm stoned!! Yes I've done cave diving but wouldn't on a night dive. No matter how good ur compass skills are.


Depending on depth, yes.. but was curious if you had PADI certification to mix it yourself or you had to have another mix it for you due to complexity and safety concerns  Yes, it is - is why tis not usually safe to mix your own unless you've gone through the training for it hehehe


----------



## gioua (Mar 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Wait, lahada you used to jerk off creatures of the sea!?



steve-o did

[video=youtube;atXaWQuaZxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atXaWQuaZxE[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

Figong said:


> Depending on depth, yes.. but was curious if you had PADI certification to mix it yourself or you had to have another mix it for you due to complexity and safety concerns  Yes, it is - is why tis not usually safe to mix your own unless you've gone through the training for it hehehe


I haven't done a nitrox dive but I have been to over 40M on standard air. The guys who ran the boat took care of all of that. Its not in the dive master PADI training otherwise I would've had to do it. Thailand is also too shallow for nitrox diving at 50M depth maximum. I would but in the right waters.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I haven't done a nitrox dive but I have been to over 40M on standard air. The guys who ran the boat took care of all of that. Its not in the dive master PADI training otherwise I would've had to do it. Thailand is also too shallow for nitrox diving at 50M depth maximum. I would but in the right waters.



screw that.Not me.But I'll drive the crap outta the boat


----------



## Figong (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I haven't done a nitrox dive but I have been to over 40M on standard air. The guys who ran the boat took care of all of that. Its not in the dive master PADI training otherwise I would've had to do it. Thailand is also too shallow for nitrox diving at 50M depth maximum. I would but in the right waters.


Slow ascent, or decompression stop? Sorry, diving is something that interests me


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

Figong said:


> Slow ascent, or decompression stop? Sorry, diving is something that interests me


At 40 M depth we had to do two safety stops and one of my dive master buddies got narced and was really low on air!! Remember- bubbles always go up!!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> The trigger fish was menacing but when the leopard shark turned up it disappeared. Just like that.




You dive???????


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You dive???????


Yeah it's starting to look that way. 2002, just checked my card. Now I'm reminiscing I feel a bit sad!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Well you've heard it's a weird world down there. My dives total 4 days solid underwater!!!!




Never mind the dive question. I think you answered


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey guys - I dig the dive talk enough to have made a thread.

Let's continue here:
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/638620-scuba-divers-thread.html#post8884079


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> At 40 M depth we had to do two safety stops and one of my dive master buddies got narced and was really low on air!! Remember- bubbles always go up!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 28, 2013)

Figong said:


> I'm going to make popcorn for this one, as a neutral party with no opinion at all. Give me 5 minutes before you guys post things that are gonna get removed.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

So, let's get back on track guys/gals!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

I took KK out last night. A guy I know opened a club and then I went to another club. 

I used to wear waterproof mascara coz I ride a bike. Now I need it coz I have been in tears of laughter every day. 

Im arguing that he's bent my nose after the headbutt accident in the kitchen last week. 







Talk to the hand! He's crying at this point and doesn't want you to see it ! 






We made up, regardless of my bent nose!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Awwwww. How kayoute


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Awwwww. How kayoute


'Kayoute'?? Help me out!! You know I'm a Londoner!!??


----------



## slowbus (Mar 28, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> 'Kayoute'?? Help me out!! You know I'm a Londoner!!??



that must be californian for cute


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> that must be californian for cute


Ohhhhhh!!  Now I get it!! 


I thought ur sig read 'u ain't fistin hard enough' fuck I need glasses!! Lol


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

I used to scuba.. had a couple hours.. and then BAM... busted ear drum. Fucking fucky fuck.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> I used to scuba.. had a couple hours.. and then BAM... busted ear drum. Fucking fucky fuck.


note to self: If see4 grabs me in a bearhug palm slap his ears.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I learned "kayoute" from my homegirl in high school lol. 

Where are your ugly pics folks? Me and LaHada posted ours. Whats happenin?

Edit: Except she is sexy........The guy iin the pic is ugly af though


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> note to self: If see4 grabs me in a bearhug palm slap his ears.


You know what was fucked up. I didnt know right away i busted my ear drum. I only knew I did when I went to use the ear drops to clear out the water. You scuba guys know exactly which kind im talkin about...

I nearly killed the closest person to me. Pain was similar to passing a kidney stone.


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I learned "kayoute" from my homegirl in high school lol.
> 
> Where are your ugly pics folks? Me and LaHada posted ours. Whats happenin?
> 
> Edit: Except she is sexy........The guy iin the pic is ugly af though


Eggshells. I don't use them in any recipe. And I try not to walk on them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2013)

see4 said:


> You know what was fucked up. I didnt know right away i busted my ear drum. I only knew I did when I went to use the ear drops to clear out the water. You scuba guys know exactly which kind im talkin about...
> 
> I nearly killed the closest person to me. Pain was similar to passing a kidney stone.


Busted 4K - congrats man.
I got a perf eardrum while diving (with sinus hassles) as well.
I couldn't tell up from down (literally) & puked in my regulator until the water temp in my ear canal stabilized.
Vertigo isn't fun.

Unhappy I was.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2013)

Boys said it was their turn to drive.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 28, 2013)

Ya know I was mildly interested in diving. After you guys talking about popped ear drums and puking I think I'll stink to my snorkle and fins.


----------



## see4 (Mar 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Busted 4K - congrats man.
> I got a perf eardrum while diving (with sinus hassles) as well.
> I couldn't tell up from down (literally) & puked in my regulator until the water temp in my ear canal stabilized.
> Vertigo isn't fun.
> ...


How long did it take for you to get back in the water? I didnt dive again for another 3 years. Im still nervous to do it. and I dont go past 30 feet.


----------



## gregorym (Mar 28, 2013)

Best part of the day, playing Lava Monster!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 28, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Boys said it was their turn to drive.
> 
> View attachment 2591423


That's how I learned to drive. I was driving a 10 speed Dump Truck by age 12.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 28, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> That's how I learned to drive. I was driving a 10 speed Dump Truck by age 12.


He did pretty damn good, except a couple times he jerked the wheel when he went to the side not knowing that quick movement isn't good lol. He enjoyed the shit out of it though.

The beauty of living on a farm


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ya know I was mildly interested in diving. After you guys talking about popped ear drums and puking I think I'll stink to my snorkle and fins.


Free diving is no different - you have to clear constantly & my best free dive (based on a CG ship's fathometer) was very close to 80 with a bit of bottom time (I could see a big Horse Conch & picked him up)
I doesn't take SCUBA gear to get a drum rupture.



see4 said:


> How long did it take for you to get back in the water? I didnt dive again for another 3 years. Im still nervous to do it. and I dont go past 30 feet.


Probably around 3 weeks - its been a while.
I couldn't stay out of the water - shit I was in the Keys most every weekend.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 28, 2013)

That's about 35 psi for 80ft


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 29, 2013)

I love SCUBA diving I am open water and Advanced certified I have been all over and love it, have not been able to go lately, but I guess its One Love under the sea hehehe, Love Underwater photography too, I have taken some awesome shots !!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 29, 2013)

OH yeah in on page # 420, I am smoking a dab now !!!!


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

You spent how much?! I have not spent that on all of them put together for like a lot of years lol I own an average of 3 pair with only flip flop issues ! I go barefoot the most I just hate feeling confined! I am not a fan of clothes either


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 29, 2013)

lol no hahaha page # 420 at least it is on mine I a to dabbed out now to check my page settings ahahhaaha


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2013)

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 29, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> lol no hahaha page # 420 at least it is on mine I a to dabbed out now to check my page settings ahahhaaha


You're at 40 posts per page.. and yup, 420. I'll smoke a bowl with you


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

DST said:


> Happy Easter everyone.


Hmm, original Cadbury eggs, or cannabis Cadbury eggs?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 29, 2013)

Cannabis please.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 29, 2013)

I think this is the year I got expelled from 3rd grade 
Or I might be in 2nd grade my memory is shot

[This message will self destruct in 20..19..18]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 29, 2013)

^^^ you naughty little boy!! What did u do?


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 29, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^^ you naughty little boy!! What did u do?


Lol "hoodrat stuff with my friends" 


Nah I didn't do anything i got kicked out for hanging with people who liked to start fires in the bathroom lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Fire starting is bad, mmkay.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fire starting is bad, mmkay.


I didn't do it ...that's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 29, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Lol "hoodrat stuff with my friends"
> 
> 
> Nah I didn't do anything i got kicked out for hanging with people who liked to start fires in the bathroom lol


Kush the arsonist!!?? You were too cute to be a hood rat. These days though?.....not so sure!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fire starting is bad, mmkay.


Idk, fires can be a good way of wiping out witches!! And so can leopard sharks!! Lol!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> I think this is the year I got expelled from 3rd grade
> Or I might be in 2nd grade my memory is shot
> 
> [This message will self destruct in 20..19..18]


Lol, I got kicked out in 8th grade for giving my girlfriend apricot schnapps. She got so drunk I couldn't even finger bang her.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 29, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Cannabis please.


I immediatley thought "make mine cannabis!" lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;9Ic-rKVhwD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ic-rKVhwD8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 29, 2013)

l[video=youtube;qcqOgnQyXp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcqOgnQyXp4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 29, 2013)

Me in da club!!! My second home really. I'll be back there tonight to chillax with some friends!!

I look proper charged the other night! What a zombie!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 29, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> l[video=youtube;qcqOgnQyXp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcqOgnQyXp4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


I saaaaw this when he'd first done it. He is lucky he's not my kid lol. He wouldn't have been well enough for interviews.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

I would of bent that kid over my knee and spanked until my hand was numb. Then no video games for a YEAR!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

And chores for a year.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would of bent that kid over my knee and spanked until my hand was numb. Then no video games for a YEAR!


Ha. For driving the fucking car? You are kind


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 29, 2013)

My God Son in 2.5 weeks time!! How exciting!! I'm gonna be a God Mother!! 

Flaming pie- how long u got now?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Well he was complaining about not having video games for a week. I would sell all his games.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 29, 2013)

Let one of my sons take my car out for a joyride  What I would do...Ohhh what I would do.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Lahada, I have about 7 weeks left till my due date.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 29, 2013)

For that matter, let one of my kids get kicked out of school for hanging out trying to start fires in the bathroom lol. My kids are well behaved. But they weren't born that way lol.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lahada, I have about 7 weeks left till my due date.


Good luck with the birth! My friend is having gas and air but wants a Caesarian. What will be. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 29, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Let one of my sons take my car out for a joyride  What I would do...Ohhh what I would do.


I was very naughty coz I hung out with boys. I drove their cars on the road at 14. I pinched my mothers car by the age of 16. By 19 I took some cars that didn't belong to anyone I knew. Soy una chica muy mala!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't think this kid had been punished enough in the past. A smart kid won't do stuff he KNOWs will cause him to lose everything he cares about.

Until the teen years... then they might not give a fuck.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> For that matter, let one of my kids get kicked out of school for hanging out trying to start fires in the bathroom lol. My kids are well behaved. But they weren't born that way lol.


It's all in the training.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 29, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I was very naughty coz I hung out with boys. I drove their cars on the road at 14. I pinched my mothers car by the age of 16. By 19 I took some cars that didn't belong to anyone I knew. Soy una chica muy mala!


Ya you wouldn't have survived. Firm hands, soft hearts for my babies. I love them to death. But they know damn well where the lines are and they know better than to cross them. And I'd rather have them pissed off but learning to respect the lines now, than have them taught to them later on in life by a correctional officer. That and I just don't like my kids acting up. Damnit. LoL.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 29, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> For that matter, let one of my kids get kicked out of school for hanging out trying to start fires in the bathroom lol. My kids are well behaved. But they weren't born that way lol.


Dont be too hard on em if they do, i started lotsa fires. I turned out ok....sorta


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 29, 2013)

I've got these friends that are amazing parents but useless with their German shepherd. He's wild and out of control. I had better handling of mine by the age of 12. Anyway, their philosophy with the kids is that the Dad is strict and the Mum is very lenient. She wants them to be able to tell her anything. My Mum was strict but also knew what I got up to. I never lied but moved out at 19.


----------



## sunni (Mar 29, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Me in da club!!! My second home really. I'll be back there tonight to chillax with some friends!!
> 
> I look proper charged the other night! What a zombie!!


ah you wear pants to club yay 

I call it 

"the rare pants wearing club goers" its quite rare here some girls here even wear shirts as dresses. makes for a good watch especially since they never wear any undies either hahaha


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> ah you wear pants to club yay
> 
> I call it
> 
> "the rare pants wearing club goers" its quite rare here some girls here even wear shirts as dresses. makes for a good watch especially since they never wear any undies either hahaha


Well shit, I'm in the wrong country.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 29, 2013)

I just want to know who the guy is that has these warring? Something seems off, a battle over a guy from halfway ariund the world!?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> ah you wear pants to club yay
> 
> I call it
> 
> "the rare pants wearing club goers" its quite rare here some girls here even wear shirts as dresses. makes for a good watch especially since they never wear any undies either hahaha


In the south all chicks wear jeans to clubs. Only in the midwest and north do people wear slack/skirts.

No undies you say?


----------



## gioua (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Mar 29, 2013)

I think the dolphin pic is cool btw, so Im not sure how a pic of someone having fun swimming with a dolphin is hurtfull. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Girls girls.... If you are gonna photo fight, do it right.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I just want to know who the guy is that has these warring? Something seems off, a battle over a guy from halfway ariund the world!?


Cock must be made of lady cryptonite!

Amazes me how many of you all hook up irl. Mental!


----------



## gioua (Mar 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think the dolphin pic is cool btw, so Im not sure how a pic of someone having fun swimming with a dolphin is hurtfull. Just my 2 cents.


maybe you and I should nline argue: just to show how silly it is.. 

you go first...


----------



## slowbus (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> In the south all chicks wear jeans to clubs. Only in the midwest and north do people wear slack/skirts.
> 
> No undies you say?



i wear skirts to some clubs.Scottish ones but I don't wear undies either.You guys want pics?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Don't look the gift horse in th mouth gioua


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

slowbus said:


> i wear skirts to some clubs.Scottish ones but I don't wear undies either.You guys want pics?


Rather see a pic of your undies.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Holy crap... I just googled image "natalie portman nude" and there are someREEEEEALLy talented photoshops out there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2013)

Enough of the cat fight.

You two need to cool off & realize that no one on here really wants to read that BS.

We simply don't care what you think of each other.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2013)

Re-opened.
Ladies, please keep it civil. 
Thank you.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

Fuck, I always miss the good shit.


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Fuck, I always miss the good shit.


To get you up to speed: 2 women, throwing insults, flaming pics of each other - same as last week, the end. lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

Figong said:


> To get you up to speed: 2 women, throwing insults, flaming pics of each other - same as last week, the end. lol


What chicks? Pics any good?


----------



## zVice (Mar 29, 2013)

And all this time I thought stoners were a mellow friendly bunch.


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> What chicks? Pics any good?


Lahada vs Kona, same as last week - as for pics, one involved a dolphin.. pretty much all I remember from the pic or three posted


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2013)

Figong said:


> Lahada vs Kona, same as last week - as for pics, one involved a dolphin.. pretty much all I remember from the pic or three posted


But it was done on Porpoise.


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But it was done on Porpoise.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

Figong said:


> Lahada vs Kona, same as last week - as for pics, one involved a dolphin.. pretty much all I remember from the pic or three posted


I guess I didn't miss much, unless one of them was fucking said dolphin...


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I guess I didn't miss much, unless one of them was fucking said dolphin...


Not that was apparent, no.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

Figong said:


> Not that was apparent, no.


Those dolphin cocks are pretty sneaky. Like ninja.


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Those dolphin cocks are pretty sneaky. Like ninja.


In the pic, she was on top...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

Figong said:


> In the pic, she was on top...


Oh my, things just took an interesting turn!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I guess I didn't miss much, unless one of them was fucking* sad *dolphin...





Figong said:


> In the pic, she was on top...


*That's what I've been waiting for !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Those dolphin cocks are pretty sneaky. Like ninja.


talking from experience?


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hahaha. Just grabbing the fins and riding on top of the water hehehe it was super cool in Cozumel, Mexico lol it was on my bucket list just like scuba diving the Great Barrier Reef


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> talking from experience?


It was quite traumatizing. I'd rather not talk about it...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahaha. Just grabbing the fins and riding on top of the water hehehe it was super cool in Cozumel, Mexico lol it was on my bucket list just like scuba diving the Great Barrier Reef


So no dolphin coitus? Im so disapponted I just lost my boner...


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 29, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> It was quite traumatizing. I'd rather not talk about it...


I hope this is not really true and you are just trolling


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 29, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> So no dolphin coitus? Im so disapponted I just lost my boner...


Lmfao good lol cause ya nothing like that wow ewww


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> I hope this is not really true and you are just trolling


I was dolphin raped. It's a real thing.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/06/frisky-dolphin-tries-to-get-busy-divers_n_1862148.html

I tried pressing charges but I got slut shamed by the media for being so drunk that I passed out. #dolphinrape


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ya so sad and traumatizing huh? lol just a min ago you said oh had a boner over it hehehe ok wow!!! Never saw that happen where I was and where my cruise ship went sorry you had a rough time


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I was dolphin raped. It's a real thing.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/06/frisky-dolphin-tries-to-get-busy-divers_n_1862148.html
> 
> I tried pressing charges but I got slut shamed by the media for being so drunk that I passed out. #dolphinrape


Yes, it is a real thing.. and dolphins have been known to kill male humans for swimming near woman humans too, as a show of force/dominance.


----------



## match box (Mar 29, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I was dolphin raped. It's a real thing.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/06/frisky-dolphin-tries-to-get-busy-divers_n_1862148.html
> 
> I tried pressing charges but I got slut shamed by the media for being so drunk that I passed out. #dolphinrape


I will never get in the ocean again.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

Lmao. Great gif


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Ya so sad and traumatizing huh? lol just a min ago you said oh had a boner over it hehehe ok wow!!! Never saw that happen where I was and where my cruise ship went sorry you had a rough time


----------



## kinetic (Mar 29, 2013)

Here's a fun fact about dolphins, they have a symbiotic relationship with humans. In Laguna, Brazil dolphins help push fish to humans. They work together and share the fish that are caught. Kinda crazy. It's been refereneced going back 120 years.


----------



## zVice (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm never gonna leave



match box said:


> I will never get in the ocean again.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 29, 2013)

I would and will always jump in and swim with the dolphins, at least If I die I go out doin something I love, death does not scare me, either that it one last scuba dive if they can't remove the tumor  My happy place I love scuba diving


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Here's a fun fact about dolphins, they have a symbiotic relationship with humans. In Laguna, Brazil dolphins help push fish to humans. They work together and share the fish that are caught. Kinda crazy. It's been refereneced going back 120 years.


I wonder how many fishermen were raped.


----------



## zVice (Mar 29, 2013)

I've always wanted to do a mermaid, but the reality is she would have to be half fish the other way..



PeyoteReligion said:


> I wonder how many fishermen were raped.


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2013)

420God said:


>



You could find one with a blow hole. Twofer!!!


----------



## zVice (Mar 29, 2013)

spit roast ...




neosapien said:


> You could find one with a blow hole. Twofer!!!


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> You could find one with a blow hole. Twofer!!!


hahahahaha, epic!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

You guys are fuckin sick!! haha. I almost died at the sight of that Peter Griffin .gif


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You guys are fuckin sick!! haha. I almost died at the sight of that Peter Griffin .gif


Would you expect less though? That is the real question.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 29, 2013)

yay its open again


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

View attachment 2593210
I took this on valentines day I think.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 29, 2013)

Or not..........because the date is right in the fucking corner *blind*


----------



## kinetic (Mar 29, 2013)

don't feel bad, I didn't notice it either.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 29, 2013)

View attachment 2593222camping with my lads


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 29, 2013)

fire on the swamp


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nuggle buddies


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 2593210
> I took this on valentines day I think.


You know...I'm gonna go ahead and guess that you took this on September 19th, 2012


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

Vicious ass pit bulls. Can't be trusted around children I tell you! Nap time on the cot lol.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 2593210
> I took this on valentines day I think.


Did you win that SUV?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 2593210
> I took this on valentines day I think.


Do you have a fit ass like her's now? lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

lol! I'm high af right now. I am sitting in the same spot right now as I was when I took that pic and I looked to the table to check the magazine(as if it were still there)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Do you have a fit ass like her's now? lol


Haha, my wife envies me because I have a bigger/nicer booty than her. I hate being naked in front of her. She teases me about my ass every time.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Vicious ass pit bulls. Can't be trusted around children I tell you! Nap time on the cot lol.


A while back I had a buddy who had a pitbull named Skittles. She was one of the sweetest dogs I ever met, unless you tried to go into the kids room while they were asleep. Only he and his wife could do it, anyone else would have Skittles in their faces in about a second flat. Those kids could do no wrong by that dog, pull her ears and tail, lay on her, whatever...she loved those kids.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2593222camping with my lads


your the ginger i lover , just the right mix of German 


lol jk


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha, my wife envies me because I have a bigger/nicer booty than her. I hate being naked in front of her. She teases me about my ass every time.


Pictures or it...


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 30, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> your the ginger i lover , just the right mix of German
> 
> 
> lol jk


lol, I'm Irish...and man did I get pissed off when people called me ginger as a kid...I'm honey blond for your information! lol But I could be ginger if you want me to be


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Pictures or it...


I would but........you know. lol Naw, I just know some weirdo would save it and crank one out to it, even if it's a dudes ass.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> lol, I'm Irish...and man did I get pissed off when people called me ginger as a kid...I'm honey blond for your information! lol But I could be ginger if you want me to be



well lets put it like this my hair is the color of your left kid soo, any color is ginger to me lol


what now Frau , lol



it rhymes ^^^^^ get it lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I would but........you know. lol Naw, I just know some weirdo would save it and crank one out to it, even if it's a dudes ass.


Gosh, as women who post pictures we have NEVER had to consider the cranking weirdos lol. Comon Fresno....I thought we had something special lol


----------



## slowbus (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I would but........you know. lol Naw, I just know some weirdo would save it and crank one out to it, even if it's a dudes ass.


Uncle Buck would put it his Facebook.lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I would but........you know. lol Naw, I just know some weirdo would save it and crank one out to it, even if it's a dudes ass.


I never even thought about that until recently...I wonder if I've made someone's material? Shouldn't I be getting paid for that?....wait, is that what the reps are for!??!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 30, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> well lets put it like this my hair is the color of your left kid soo, any color is ginger to me lol
> 
> 
> what now Frau , lol



ohhh, and let me tell you, the girls do chase that boy! I just got teased as a kid about my hair but I like it now and of course my boy has my hair too. Are you Irish?


----------



## slowbus (Mar 30, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I never even thought about that until recently...I wonder if I've made someone material? Shouldn't I be getting paid for that?....wait, is that what the reps are for!??!



if you want to make some money I'll send you the web cam and pm you the details later...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Gosh, as women who post pictures we have NEVER had to consider the cranking weirdos lol. Comon Fresno....I thought we had something special lol


Haha. I understand that. But being a dude it is different. Like you gals should want guys cranking it out to your sexiness. I mean, I would post a frontal pick because I know guys are a lot less likely to crank it looking at it lol. If they aren't gay. 



Plus my buttcheeks are pale af.......it's embarrassing lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha. I understand that. But being a dude it is different. Like you guys should want guys cranking it out to your sexiness. I mean, I would post a frontal pick because I know guys are a lot less likely to crank it looking at it lol. If they aren't gay.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus my buttcheeks are pale af.......it's embarrassing lol.


LoL! Why in the world would I want a weirdo "cranking out" to my picture? That, my dear, is how stalkers happen. How about a pic from behind...in your boxers? Eh? Ehhhh?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ohhh, and let me tell you, the girls do chase that boy! I just got teased as a kid about my hair but I like it now and of course my boy has my hair too. Are you Irish?



Half German

Half Irish

and some Greek thrown in somewhere 


so yea kiss that blarney stone lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> if you want to make some money I'll send you the web cam and pm you the details later...


lol...ummm, forget the money, I need someone to mow my damn lawn and paint my house.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

Happy Easter...still snowing here though Bunnies are gonna have cold paws!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Lol I'll think about it. I have these camo boxer briefs my wife always makes me wear when she is "in the mood". I feel so used haha. I can't even take a shower without here peaking in the curtain to see my booty. She is the only stalker I have lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol I'll think about it. I have these camo boxer briefs my wife always makes me wear when she is "in the mood". I feel so used haha. I can't even take a shower without here peaking in the curtain to see my booty. *She is the only stalker I have* lol


Let me use you, Fresno


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh yes.......use me *HARD*.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> lol...ummm, forget the money, I need someone to mow my damn lawn and paint my house.


Right? Lol. Money I can get on my own! How bout you move the heavy furniture around for me instead?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

How can I blurr tats on my photos?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol I'll think about it. I have these camo boxer briefs my wife always makes me wear when she is "in the mood". I feel so used haha. I can't even take a shower without here peaking in the curtain to see my booty. She is the only stalker I have lol


now my mind is conjuring images...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> lol...ummm, forget the money, I need someone to mow my damn lawn and paint my house.


what part of the lawn


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok, ok... here is my latest Billboard guys sorry for holding out on you!

Fres, try Youcam free download it has cool effects to hide things like identifying tatts but dude I want to see them?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 30, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> what part of the lawn


Just the strip in front.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Just the strip in front.


...Ya i'm actually going to need the entire lawn done lol. Not metaphorically, either. And plant a tree and some flowers while you're out there. But i'll bring lemonade!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Ok, ok... here is my latest Billboard guys sorry for holding out on you!
> 
> Fres, try Youcam free download it has cool effects to hide things like identifying tatts but dude I want to see them?
> 
> View attachment 2593246


I'll email them to you......if that is even safe lol.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Just the strip in front.



oh good im a specialist with that


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> oh good im a specialist with that


That's what they all say. Then they overcharge for "general landscaping detail"


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That's what they all say. Then they overcharge for "general landscaping detail"



hey now you can only assess the situation once you get in there


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ah crap I almost forgot. I need fencing done too! (...I actually do lol)


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ah crap I almost forgot. I need fencing done too! (...I actually do lol)



will see whats left over


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2013)

real talk,


that moment when you buy your friends girl a joose 5 weeks ago , because you didn't know what else to get. And showing up with drinks for the guys could be a dick move.



Open the fridge to get a beer see the same joose.

Talk shit, what i bought it and you didn't drink it.


I take a sip and instantly throw it in the trash ,. then go apologize 



lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 30, 2013)

What did i go to far, just being play full


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 30, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> What did i go to far, just being play full


hmmm, I have the same booze in my house for months and don't drink it until the mood strikes. She could be preggers too, did you consider the possibility?


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2013)

joose? i wouldnt drink that *shudderS*


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

I went to go download youcam and it is already on my comp


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

It's the old version

fuck it, Imma go all out and post a pic of myself.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

I barely noticed there is a star holding something in the midst of the smoke


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

This pic was taken by my good friend and fellow RIU member Jigfresh when visiting us in Amsterdam. I want to be able to wear shorts again!


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

And because guys (and girls) like random pics of girlies....Some random girl who agreed to wear one of our stickers in a bar one night. Makes you feel old when you find out people are young enough to be your daughter though, lol. As I said to my wife yesterday, I am as young as the women I feel...that was met with one of "those" looks


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> It's the old version
> 
> fuck it, Imma go all out and post a pic of myself.
> 
> View attachment 2593281


 awww, some women get all the luck!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Haha thanks. But yeah right. My eyes look like dufflebags lol.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha thanks. But yeah right. My eyes look like dufflebags lol.


oh stop, they do not! It's a really cool picture btw, it looks like it could be your C.D. cover photo.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Haha that pic was taken in my greenhouse. my wife says I should pursue singing. Idk though. I don't think I have the "singer look" that people want. I'm always told I can sing better than most of the male RnB artists out. I mostly just sing for fun and to get my wife hot lol.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha. my wife says I should pursue singing. Idk though. I don't think I have the "singer look" that people want. I'm always told I can sing better than most of the male RnB artists out. I mostly just sing for fun and to get my wife hot lol.


get an auto tuner, and you will be a big star ....


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I'll email them to you......if that is even safe lol.


idk it is hard being a 16 yr old boy in Cuba... we have no freedoms here!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Lmao. I hate auto-tunes. Only time I liked it was on California Love- 2 pac.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> It's the old version
> 
> fuck it, Imma go all out and post a pic of myself.
> 
> View attachment 2593281


Now that is pretty brave! I was kinda hopin for a boxer picture?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

LOL &#8203;..............


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, Mr. Hong Chul Min.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2593315Ladies and gentlemen, Mr. Hong Chul Min.


I liked the other pic of you better


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I liked the other pic of you better


LoL! Goob. That's may Asian.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

(I am seriously missing a house cat since he came around...thoughts? Anyone? LoL)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Lol that's not nice. Most Asian's also think that eating a cat is gross.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

When you think someone may have eaten your pets, I find it's always best to just ask them directly.

"Did you eat my pussy?" Uh..no..did you want me to?

XD


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

Whatever you say, my friend, but my Chihuahua runs like a bat out of hell when he walks towards her lol. I make fun of his Asian-ness. He makes fun of my white-ness. Did you know white girl in Korean is "Kokain"? Ya. Sound that out. I'm "Kokain" in his phone lol.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah, I knew a very nice Chinese family -the husband was an exchange Professor straight from there to learn our ways and we had them for dinner and well, the little girl was not very happy the food was in the house and treated so nicely as were our cats and my dog. I don't think it should be a Label on all Asians but who are we to condemn what they eat?


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Yeah, I knew a very nice Chinese family -the husband was an exchange Professor straight from there to learn our ways and we had them for dinner and well, the little girl was not very happy the food was in the house and treated so nicely as were our cats and my dog. I don't think it should be a Label on all Asians but who are we to condemn what they eat?


I don't condemn it, but FFS buy your own!


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

My wifes nickname is Katjie (pronounced Khai-Key), which is the diminutive of Cat, i.e Pussy, lol. Well, it's actually Afrikaans for Pussy Cat, not vagina, thats "Poes" lol.
The Afrikaan diminutives are generally pronounced with "key" sounds at the end, whereas the Dutch version are generally "che" sounds, which are actually spelt "je". So "brood" is a loaf of bread, and "broodje" is a slice of bread, sandwich, or roll, but some words they dont use the "je" sound, they use a "pje" sound. Like the word for "tree" = "Boom", which when you are talking about a small tree, you would say "Boompje" (pronounced Boamp-ye) lol....confused? I am, think I need a bowl and some fresh air, lol.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

Omg i'm kidding guys, he didn't eat the cat lol. He was adopted at 3 months old. He eats the same way most Americans do.


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Omg i'm kidding guys, he didn't eat the cat lol. He was adopted at 3 months old. He eats the same way most Americans do.


You let the cat out of the bag, so to speak, now you knew damned good and well we were gonna run with it...straight to the grill! LOL!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

I was afraid she was upset lol. I panicked. I am at peak anxiety right now. And I friggin love it.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> He eats the same way most Americans do.


mmmm??? with his mouth??? or he just eats too much??? 





never mind me, just being facetious.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 30, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Now that is pretty brave! I was kinda hopin for a boxer picture?


I wanna see this oh so famous pert backside tbh!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

DST said:


> mmmm??? with his mouth??? or he just eats too much???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean like...he arbitrarily chooses which animals are and are not morally wrong to eat based on cuteness. Like most of us lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2013)

Orithil said:


> You let the cat out of the bag, so to speak, now you knew damned good and well we were gonna run with it...straight to the grill! LOL!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


>


Hilariously enough, in a McDonald's bag. Nice.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL! Goob. That's may Asian.


you have an asian?
lucky.
i want an asian.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> you have an asian?
> lucky.
> i want an asian.


You may have my Asian.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You may have my Asian.


does he rack disciprine or something[video=youtube;tdbORXEmbnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdbORXEmbnk[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

He's needy. Very clingy. Literally and metaphorically. He hangs on my waist when I try to move. He gets upset if we don't run errands together. Despite my numerous attempts to let him know i'd like to live on my own, he continues to pursue housing for the both of us. Don't get me wrong, he's a good guy. I just...need some air.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> He's needy. Very clingy. Literally and metaphorically. He hangs on my waist when I try to move. He gets upset if we don't run errands together. Despite my numerous attempts to let him know i'd like to live on my own, he continues to pursue housing for the both of us. Don't get me wrong, he's a good guy. I just...need some air.


did you laugh at the joke? that mustve made you feel a bit better.. lol guess he truly does rack disciprine!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 30, 2013)

I wouldn't call it a regret, however I never got to sleep with an asian chick.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

I did pretty hard, actually. Last night, while smoking, I asked about another person he knows. I asked "Is he also Koreasian?" I did not mean to say that. No I did not lol.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I wouldn't call it a regret, however I never got to sleep with an asian chick.


damn ill sleep with one for you haha jokes


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I wouldn't call it a regret, however I never got to sleep with an asian chick.


Well there's still time.


----------



## sunni (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well there's still time.


hes murried.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ah. Well then. There's...less of a chance lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> He's needy. Very clingy. Literally and metaphorically. He hangs on my waist when I try to move. He gets upset if we don't run errands together. Despite my numerous attempts to let him know i'd like to live on my own, he continues to pursue housing for the both of us. Don't get me wrong, he's a good guy. I just...need some air.


Are we talking about a guy? Or a cat?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> hes murried.


I had a bible thumping nut tell me yesterday that I can't call my wedding a marriage because it was performed in a backyard by a justice of the peace. lmao, what morons.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I had a bible thumping nut tell me yesterday that I can't call my wedding a marriage because it was performed in a backyard by a justice of the peace. lmao, what morons.


....It's people like that...

Ugh. It's just... facepalm. over and over. 

I wish they realized how much of a negative image they are casting when they blurt out stupid shit like that.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I wouldn't call it a regret, however I never got to sleep with an asian chick.


That was my thought process when I first laid eyes on my future wife. "I've never slept with an Asian, challenge accepted".


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

You guys can have your asians.. Leave my sexy mayan to me.


----------



## Figong (Mar 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You guys can have your asians.. Leave my sexy mayan to me.


Was pretty sure the mayans vanished.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2013)

Figong said:


> Was pretty sure the mayans vanished.


He is the last.

And he is sexy exotic.


----------



## Figong (Mar 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He is the last.
> 
> And he is sexy exotic.


I see, good times then


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

I wonder if the Asian make fun of Americans. Like "Hey, don't get too close. Dey might eat you. Because dey are high on da epsom salt." lol That would be hilarious.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I had a bible thumping nut tell me yesterday that I can't call my wedding a marriage because it was performed in a backyard by a justice of the peace. lmao, what morons.


I wanna get married on the beach!!! Vows are vows- it doesn't matter in the least where they're taken.

I'd still wear a white dress tho ..... (and then I woke up LOL!)


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I wouldn't call it a regret, however I never got to sleep with an asian chick.


i've slept with an asian chick every night of my life (except when insomnia struck)..... honestly i don't get what all the hubbub's about.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 30, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> i've slept with an asian chick every night of my life (except when insomnia struck)..... honestly i don't get what all the hubbub's about.


Picture or it never happened .


----------



## match box (Mar 30, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I wonder if the Asian make fun of Americans. Like "Hey, don't get too close. Dey might eat you. Because dey are high on da epsom salt." lol That would be hilarious.


I had an Asian lead man and when I would screw up he would say you round eye guy's are no good at math.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Picture or it never happened .


lol, if you search around there are bits of cleavage, leg, hands, toes, hair, scattered across riu but mr kitty won't let me post face or body pics. *sad panda*


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> you have an asian?
> lucky.
> i want an asian.


[video=youtube;K8b1iflpz9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8b1iflpz9w[/video]

lmfao.. there ya go sunni~


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 30, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> lol, if you search around there are bits of cleavage, leg, hands, toes, hair, scattered across riu but mr kitty won't let me post face or body pics. *sad panda*


I would but sadly I have the attention span of a toddler ...
So I take it that wasn't you in your old avi ?


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> I would but sadly I have the attention span of a toddler ...
> So I take it that wasn't you in your old avi ?


??? 
i've had the same avi since i joined.... (perhaps you're thinking of researchkitty? that happens to me a LOT.)

here's a wee vid, i cut a clone from 1:11 to 1:48 ish (glimpse of leg if you pay attention  ).... one glove+skirt=me, two gloves+jeans=mr kitty 

[video=youtube;qmasxSES2kI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmasxSES2kI&amp;t=1m10s[/video]

and the only selfie i have in my attachments:


----------



## gregorym (Mar 30, 2013)

I sadly have never been with a woman....

wonder why?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I'm glad to see this thread is staying on track.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 30, 2013)

Giggles there will be a day when you come to grips with the fact that every post on this thread will not be a picture lol there will be one or two and then a whole bunch of chatter, flirting, and the occational scrap. The best parts of this thread for me are the comments on the pictures and the personalities of the people on it. Oh and its a good place to hang out with you, Carne, Sunni, Rainbow (and everyone else that doesnt have attitude problems) from day to day. Cheers


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Giggles there will be a day when you come to grips with the fact that every post on this thread will not be a picture lol there will be one or two and then a whole bunch of chatter, flirting, and the occational scrap. The best parts of this thread for me are the comments on the pictures and the personalities of the people on it. Oh and its a good place to hang out with you, Carne, Sunni, Rainbow (and everyone else that doesnt have attitude problems) from day to day. Cheers


And there will be a day that you realize I'm 100% full of shit  I know that you fuckers can't stay on track you all smoke to much weed for that to happen haha.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 30, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I just recorded my first sex video with my smokin buddy. I'm ashamed. She had her fourth orgasm while watching the video of us having sex. I'm still ashamed.



no pics,clips or links? you sir,are a dick


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> no pics,clips or links? you sir,are a dick


No shit come in here talking about a sex video and not even share.


----------



## Figong (Mar 30, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I just recorded my first sex video with my smokin buddy. I'm ashamed. She had her fourth orgasm while watching the video of us having sex. I'm still ashamed.


Why ashamed? I will, for the time being, assume you're serious and not setting up for a joke.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 30, 2013)

Figong said:


> Why ashamed? I will, for the time being, assume you're serious and not setting up for a joke.



her dick was bigger ?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> her dick was bigger ?


Maybe it was a tranny from the valley.


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;awi14wDTxNw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awi14wDTxNw[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 30, 2013)

^^^^back on track !!!'


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2013)

HA.. just had someone like this post and I read it as.. the Post a picture of your pet thread.. awkward.. hell I am gonna post the pic there for shits and giggles..


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2013)

cheers!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 30, 2013)

This is about self love and acceptance, it may belong in the random gibber gabber thread...but here goes anyway....

[video=youtube;xfq_A8nXMsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfq_A8nXMsQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I wouldn't call it a regret, however I never got to sleep with an asian chick.


what?!

I love them asian chicks. I love any chick really, lol but ya asians


----------



## kinetic (Mar 30, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what?!
> 
> I love them asian chicks. I love any chick really, lol but ya asians


Ye, no asians for me sadly. There was this waitress that I kept trying to see, but she wouldn't have it, I guess it was that whole her having a boyfriend thing. Now when I have my beard, black women seem to love me. I don't get that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what?!
> 
> I love them asian chicks. I love any chick really, lol but ya asians


Thai women are some of the most beautiful in the world.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 30, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Thai women are some of the most beautiful in the world.



you just gotta check up their skirt before you go to far


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> And there will be a day that you realize I'm 100% full of shit  I know that you fuckers can't stay on track you all smoke to much weed for that to happen haha.


[video=youtube_share;cLnQfpJ5vMY]http://youtu.be/cLnQfpJ5vMY[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 30, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Thai women are some of the most beautiful in the world.


yseeir. I agree. it's funny you mention that cause my buddies and I was just talking about me getting a passport so I can check out the land of smiles. lol 

but ya, I've had relationships with a few thai women, and they were beautiful


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> you just gotta check up their skirt before you go to far


Hardee, har, har!!

but you're right it's hard to tell them ladyboys..


----------



## slowbus (Mar 30, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Hardee, har, har!!


SERIOUSLY,if you ever go there you better do it.LOL,but seriously...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> SERIOUSLY,if you ever go there you better do it.LOL,but seriously...


IK. BTDT. Haven't been back for decades.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 30, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Hardee, har, har!!
> 
> but you're right it's hard to tell them ladyboys..




Easier than you may think. Anyone over 5'4 and larger than a 'B' cup. I've seen loads of them out there. One was showing off 'her' post-op. looked like the black hole!


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Mar 30, 2013)

Just A Little Something About Myself


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 30, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Thai women are some of the most beautiful in the world.


I dated a Lao/Thai/Kmher chick. The freakiest chick I ever met bro


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 30, 2013)

It's giggles!!!!!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 30, 2013)

It was amazing up snowboarding today! 60 degrees, boarding in a t-shirt and wishing I had shorts!





Smoke break


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2013)

i'd do peyote.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd do peyote.


Im really black, that's just my stunt double.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd do peyote.


I'll second that.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 31, 2013)

I did think you were a black guy for minute peyote.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2013)

My white junior


----------



## MellowFarmer (Mar 31, 2013)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 2594488
> 
> My white junior


Didn't you tell me once how pissed at your wife you got for posting his pictures on facebook? He is adorable if that is really him.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Didn't you tell me once how pissed at your wife you got for posting his pictures on facebook? He is adorable if that is really him.


yeah. But I've gotten over it. I'm hoping the pics we post will boost his modeling career lol :0)


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I did think you were a black guy for minute peyote.


LOL!!! That's so fucking funny! Why is that? Im way too literate to be black (joking of course). People typically think I'm native based on the peyote name. I'm just a wack white boy.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2013)

omg, Rick Astley had nothing on me...lol. Found this photo of me from 1989 rocking a demi-wave, on holiday with my mates in Aviemore in the Scottish Highlands. What a fukkin poof I was back then (no offense Carne!) I can still remember the moroccan hash we got back then, that shit made your top lip sweat like a mofo.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2013)

the couch I am sitting on looks like it' from the 70's. We completely trashed that holiday flat. The owner phoned my mates Mum and asked her how we managed to get coffee in the hoover? My mate said to his Mum that it was because I hoovered up a cup of coffee. She replied with, "why didn't you just mop it up?" And my mate, trying not to piss himself said, "because it hadn't been spilled!" yes, we were immature!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2013)

lol goofy potheads huh?


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2013)

who would have thought it possible eh!


FresnoFarmer said:


> lol goofy potheads huh?


EDIT: I just read your location. Have you heard about the new skyscraper they are building in Milan that has a certain amount of hectares of forest being planted up it's sides. One of the lads posted it in another thread....http://www.fastcoexist.com/1678900/a-milan-skyscraper-with-a-forest-inside-it


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks cool to live in, but I don't know how structurally stable that would be lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2013)

well it's nearly finished so I reckon it'll be safe enough, even Italy are governed by building standards

edit: probably fairly stealthy to have a grow going on in there as well!


----------



## slowbus (Mar 31, 2013)

~what a day


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 31, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ~what a day


That looks pretty epic to me..I suppose you weren't high marking now were you


----------



## slowbus (Mar 31, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> That looks pretty epic to me..I suppose you weren't high marking now were you



fawk ya ! thats what I do !!!!!


----------



## Figong (Mar 31, 2013)

slowbus said:


> fawk ya ! thats what I do !!!!!


Do you use high marking to induce the start of potential avalanches where explosives just aren't suitable, such as on pure ice sheets? (Serious question)


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 31, 2013)

slowbus said:


> fawk ya ! thats what I do !!!!!


lol, boys will be boys...especially sled heads. That day looks amazing...the North has indescribable beauty to me.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 31, 2013)

Figong said:


> Do you use high marking to induce the start of potential avalanches where explosives just aren't suitable, such as on pure ice sheets? (Serious question)



no.We try to to trigger anything.Explosives are pretty popular near the highways.In the backcountry we use our skills to determine the levels of danger.Today by time we headed out the sun had warmed all the southern facing slopes.They all slid or started to.Now we just ride the North faces to avoid all the avies we can


----------



## Figong (Mar 31, 2013)

slowbus said:


> no.We try to to trigger anything.Explosives are pretty popular near the highways.In the backcountry we use our skills to determine the levels of danger.Today by time we headed out the sun had warmed all the southern facing slopes.They all slid or started to.Now we just ride the North faces to avoid all the avies we can


Ahh, was checkin' out your sled and was wondering if you worked avalanche control / ski patrol / rescue.. thanks for the swift reply


----------



## slowbus (Mar 31, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> lol, boys will be boys...especially sled heads. That day looks amazing...the North has indescribable beauty to me.



it was amazing.Hers a pic of the crew


----------



## slowbus (Mar 31, 2013)

Figong said:


> Ahh, was checkin' out your sled and was wondering if you worked avalanche control / ski patrol / rescue.. thanks for the swift reply


naw,I wish.Howerver I do a lot of rescue/recovery missions.Usually by word of mouth type of stuff.I have a bad ass towing sled.
Today we had to get a solo rider unburried and back to the trail.The weather was coming in and turning nasty.He was lost,stuck and his energy was spent.He wouldn't except my help the first time I asked.Before we left we just went and took control.I think he was a cop.lol


----------



## Figong (Mar 31, 2013)

slowbus said:


> naw,I wish.Howerver I do a lot of rescue/recovery missions.Usually by word of mouth type of stuff.I have a bad ass towing sled.
> Today we had to get a solo rider unburried and back to the trail.The weather was coming in and turning nasty.He was lost,stuck and his energy was spent.He wouldn't except my help the first time I asked.Before we left we just went and took control.I think he was a cop.lol


I noticed the sled, certainly - that's why I suspected you were rescue - the sled is set up for it  As for not accepting help, foolish male. Don't jack with mother nature or she will screw you, and you will not like it... especially in those temps.


----------



## thegersman (Mar 31, 2013)

I can't resist this thread when I'm baked


----------



## HighContrast (Mar 31, 2013)

Heres me, myself and I :


----------



## kinetic (Mar 31, 2013)

welcome to RIU highcontrast.


----------



## Figong (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the chaos that is RIU, highcontrast!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 31, 2013)

Chaos? There ain't no damn chaos here just pure happiness and good vibes


----------



## Figong (Mar 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Chaos? There ain't no damn chaos here just pure happiness and good vibes


In TnT, sometimes.. compared to say.. Politics - I'd agree.. hahahaha


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 31, 2013)

Figong said:


> In TnT, sometimes.. compared to say.. Politics - I'd agree.. hahahaha


I try to stay clear of politics......


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2013)

HighContrast said:


> Heres me, myself and I :


you look so young ! welcome to riu look at that baby face!!!


----------



## kinetic (Mar 31, 2013)

I thought about checking his id


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2013)

his face looks as smooth as a babies bottom!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2013)

HighContrast said:


> Heres me, myself and I :


7 posts in and already a pic! I like you already!  Welcome, welcome.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 31, 2013)

The easter bunny left him surprises today


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 31, 2013)

I hope its not raisinets


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 31, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I hope its not raisinets


Nope. He left some 4:20 friendly eggs though. What a nice rabbit


----------



## kinetic (Mar 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Nope. He left some 4:20 friendly eggs though. What a nice rabbit


I've been promised that if I spend a birthday traveling to see a friend that we will have a pinata full of weed.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 31, 2013)

That's right.

a Pinata.

Full of Fucking Weed.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've been promised that if I spend a birthday traveling to see a friend that we will have a pinata full of weed.


haha dude I've had a pinta full of weed. Filled one up with a lil over a lb. Smashed that bitch with a trap underneath and then rolled some j's with the aftermath


----------



## kinetic (Mar 31, 2013)

After a few temptations I finally found a quote for my signature.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 31, 2013)

kinetic said:


> After a few temptations I finally found a quote for my signature.


LOL, you should of had something in there about texas


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

this is me  ginger for life!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

Gorgeous, Miss Rabbit


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Gorgeous, Miss Rabbit


thank you! a complement is never unwelcome! Your pretty scorchin yourself


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2595744
> this is me  ginger for life!


hot damn.........


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2595744
> this is me  ginger for life!


I'd hit it.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> hot damn.........


Ditto sunni


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I'd hit it.


lol bj right now you down?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> lol bj right now you down?


 oh my!! lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

My official opinion at this time is that she's been bad, and needs a good hair pulling with a sound spankin'.


----------



## HighContrast (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> 7 posts in and already a pic! I like you already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean why not? hah. I don't see what's wrong with posting a pic. But that's prob cause im always on either xanax bars or klonopins and don't give a fuck about anything.

Everyone tells me I look younger than I really am... I'm 20. 

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------



## highfirejones (Apr 1, 2013)

HighContrast said:


> I mean why not? hah. I don't see what's wrong with posting a pic. But that's prob cause im always on either xanax bars or klonopins and don't give a fuck about anything.
> 
> Everyone tells me I look younger than I really am... I'm 20.
> 
> Thanks for the welcomes.


oh dear oh dear


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

Figong said:


> My official opinion at this time is that she's been bad, and needs a good hair pulling with a sound spankin'.


yes please


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2013)

HighContrast said:


> I mean why not? hah. I don't see what's wrong with posting a pic. But that's prob cause im always on either xanax bars or klonopins and don't give a fuck about anything.
> 
> Everyone tells me I look younger than I really am... I'm 20.
> 
> Thanks for the welcomes.


nah i wouldve guessed 20/.


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> yes please


I could tell, one of my many talents.


----------



## highfirejones (Apr 1, 2013)

need to find some strains to replace those pills


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow, tis quiet.. perhaps it's time for a bit of "Figong paints vivid mental pictures"?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

Figong said:


> Wow, tis quiet.. perhaps it's time for a bit of "Figong paints vivid mental pictures"?


lol it did get quiet quite fast. I was really enjoying the convo too lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol it did get quiet quite fast. I was really enjoying the convo too lol


Is why I was going to go into painting vivid mental picture mode and see how many women are awake / paying attention... but am sure you'd be forced to censor half of it as what happened last time I did that. hahaha


----------



## HighContrast (Apr 1, 2013)

highfirejones said:


> need to find some strains to replace those pills


I don't abuse benzos... I know they are addictive and have bad withdrawals. I just like to pop some here and there when im bored or when I'm on a MDMA comedown like now... a klonopin is a perfect thing to take. I slept 15h last night! 

im no smoker but I bought some white widow of SR... my buddy gave me rolling papers but I lost them at the rave lol. I keep that for 420, my bro gonna show me how to smoke it.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

This is how we role in the Northern hemisphere, lol. My wife Easter sunbathing...........


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

DST said:


> This is how we role in the Northern hemisphere, lol. My wife Easter sunbathing...........


Looks like our weather right now... high today of 38F.. 34F atm, and snow is comin'.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

it's carazy I tell ya, I get up in the morning, the sun is shining, the birds be a tweating...but snow flakes are falling, wtf is gannin on? The narcissus's don't know what the fuk to do.


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2013)

DST said:


> it's carazy I tell ya, I get up in the morning, the sun is shining, the birds be a tweating...but snow flakes are falling, wtf is gannin on? The narcissus's don't know what the fuk to do.


same here.......


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

DST said:


> it's carazy I tell ya, I get up in the morning, the sun is shining, the birds be a tweating...but snow flakes are falling, wtf is gannin on? The narcissus's don't know what the fuk to do.


Yups, have that here too... 3:20am, been up working on 19 hours now, and running on 3rd wind with over 150oz of coffee since noon... our weather sucks, am up and thinking - totally evil.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

meanwhile in Oz where my old man is, he's still getting nigh on 40 degrees celcius.

Holy shit, 150oz sounds like a ton of coffee to me...what is that in European speak? All I know is baddass mofo rappers drink 40oz bottles, lol. Which reminds me, my wife designed my 40th birthday party invites as bottle of 40oz's!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

DST said:


> meanwhile in Oz where my old man is, he's still getting nigh on 40 degrees celcius.
> 
> Holy shit, 150oz sounds like a ton of coffee to me...what is that in European speak? All I know is baddass mofo rappers drink 40oz bottles, lol. Which reminds me, my wife designed my 40th birthday party invites as bottle of 40oz's!!


about 4.4litres.. coffee is my main addiction, as mentioned in another thread. Without it, I go war mode without warning. I have 20, 30, and 40oz mugs in the house.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

I drink Rooibos because it has no caffiene in it. I am an annoying cunt as it is without being hyper! I needs my smokage!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 1, 2013)

Good morning people!! It's 9:40am here! What've I missed?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 1, 2013)

My two boys!! I think Minky likes him. Still need to get him castrated. The cat, not KK!! 

KK got a tan on the terrace yesterday!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Good morning people!! It's 9:40am here! What've I missed?


nothing much. well miss rabbit posted a hella fine sexy pic, but other than that, it's been fairly dead 

morning lahada. it's night time here though. 9:55 to be exact


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2013)

yeah i would go gay for that girl.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nothing much. well miss rabbit posted a hella fine sexy pic, but other than that, it's been fairly dead
> 
> morning lahada. it's night time here though. 9:55 to be exact


Yeah, I saw and 'liked' her post. Really reminded me of a Jessica rabbit shoot my make-up artist friend did years ago with a red head model. I'll see if I can find it later. 


I wanna have a lie in! It's not sunny today.  so, you guys are going bed soon then??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah, I saw and 'liked' her post. Really reminded me of a Jessica rabbit shoot my make-up artist friend did years ago with a red head model. I'll see if I can find it later.
> 
> 
> I wanna have a lie in! It's not sunny today.  so, you guys are going bed soon then??


nah, I'll be on for a few more hours, I'm not even tired. toke and talk is kinda dead though. liven it up some


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah, I saw and 'liked' her post. Really reminded me of a Jessica rabbit shoot my make-up artist friend did years ago with a red head model. I'll see if I can find it later.
> 
> 
> I wanna have a lie in! It's not sunny today.  so, you guys are going bed soon then??


4 am here......


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nothing much. well miss rabbit posted a hella fine sexy pic, but other than that, it's been fairly dead
> 
> morning lahada. it's night time here though. 9:55 to be exact



4:00 am here. Christ I hate waking up this early. Ginger rabbit is fine!


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> 4:00 am here. Christ I hate waking up this early. Ginger rabbit is fine!


 i havent gone ot bed yet


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

Gotta stack of library books to read, probably go thru at least one. New Bourne looks good.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i havent gone ot bed yet


go to sleep already!! lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i havent gone ot bed yet


I can relate, am going to pass out for 3 hrs then start my day.. hahaha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 1, 2013)

Well, on Saturday I slept from 7-12 midnight, then 4am-12 midday. What is wrong with me ? Lol I'm just flat out!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i havent gone ot bed yet


Youth will do that for you!


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

is thaty by Eric van Lustbader? you mean the Bourne Identity series correct?

I just finished the Glass Room by Simon Mawer, fantastic book, highly recommend it. I just started reading the Night Circus by Erin Morgenstern.


BarnBuster said:


> Gotta stack of library books to read, probably go thru at least one. New Bourne looks good.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

DST said:


> is thaty by Eric van Lustbader? you mean the Bourne Identity series correct?
> 
> I just finished the Glass Room by Simon Mawer, fantastic book, highly recommend it. I just started reading the Night Circus by Erin Morgenstern.


Well, it's "Utopia Experiment"; the series by Robert Ludlam written by Kyle Mills. I read mostly Cussler, Thor, Jeremy Robinson, W.E.B. Griffin type of books. Also like Robert Parker.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 1, 2013)

Look what I found! Here's what miss. Rabbit reminded me of....

Enjoy! Hope the slight nudity won't get it deleted. It is art after all ! 

[video=youtube;TYlHrIHXJ7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYlHrIHXJ7o&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

Off topic reply to mr Dr.G, 
I am not 100% about the Dippy Ellsys outdoors, you would be better to ask Mr West as it's his creation. It's basically a cross of the 3 UK clone only's so there is probably not going to be a lot of outdoor growing info on them, although I have seen some monster Exo Cheeses outdoors in the UK so I would hazard a guess at a yes. I would like to do the Engineers Dream outdoors which is a plan for this years fun and games.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

1:17 and im blushing like a fool! LOL but love the complements! ugh I should go to bed or do hw but just not in the mood!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Look what I found! Here's what miss. Rabbit reminded me of....
> QUOTE]
> 
> She could have brought me eggs yesterday!!


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

I must have missed that series. The latest Bourne books I have are ghost written by Eric van Lustbader (whoever he is). Although I know Ludlum wrote many other Spy thrillers. Enjoy the read!


BarnBuster said:


> Well, it's "Utopia Experiment"; the series by Robert Ludlam written by Kyle Mills. I read mostly Cussler, Thor, Jeremy Robinson, W.E.B. Griffin type of books. Also like Robert Parker.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

DST said:


> Off topic reply to mr Dr.G,
> I am not 100% about the Dippy Ellsys outdoors, you would be better to ask Mr West as it's his creation. It's basically a cross of the 3 UK clone only's so there is probably not going to be a lot of outdoor growing info on them, although I have seen some monster Exo Cheeses outdoors in the UK so I would hazard a guess at a yes. I would like to do the Engineers Dream outdoors which is a plan for this years fun and games.


thanks DST! I appreciate the response bru


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> 1:17 and im blushing like a fool! LOL but love the complements! ugh I should go to bed or do hw but just not in the mood!


Still early where you are. Love that weather out west. Nice in the Midwest 2 days ago but mother nature is supposed to bitch slap us today to show who's boss.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

DST said:


> I must have missed that series. The latest Bourne books I have are ghost written by Eric van Lustbader (whoever he is). Although I know Ludlum wrote many other Spy thrillers. Enjoy the read!


No you were thinking correctly. EVL wrote Bourne. The Ludlum/Mills is new combo I think. Mills writes on his own. Typically a FBI character I think.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Still early where you are. Love that weather out west. Nice in the Midwest 2 days ago but mother nature is supposed to bitch slap us today to show who's boss.


yah its great until you hit 115 and your dogs wont even go outside to piss! were already brushing 90 and im just counting down the days until its not suitable to leave the house past 9am... but i'll enjoy it while i can, just not much of a good outdoor growing season


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> ....dogs wont even go outside to piss! ..... not much of a good outdoor growing season


I know. When I still had big dogs they couldn't get in and out quick enough in the August heat/humidity and then back in the AC. I do like our growing season. Plants go outside about mid to end of May. Doing a first time Auto's outside this year spread over summer.


----------



## gioua (Apr 1, 2013)

Had a great day yesterday.. and of coarse the camera is always around then too.. 


Grandbaby with the bunny..

Wifey + Grandbaby
















DD being a goofball making her dress "poofy" as she calls it..


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> haha dude I've had a pinta full of weed. Filled one up with a lil over a lb. Smashed that bitch with a trap underneath and then rolled some j's with the aftermath



You should of built a teepee. And had a fire , hot box from hell


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2595744
> this is me  ginger for life!


I just burnt my finger touching your pic


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> I just burnt my finger touching your pic


Well at least you didn't burn your other finger


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 1, 2013)

So everygirl that signed up to this forum is smoking hot hmmm 
Seems legit


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't think every girl on this forum board is smoking hot...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd consider myself a happy average. There's a few I think of as hot, a few I think of as beautiful, some I think of as pretty, some I think are average like me.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'd consider myself a happy average. There's a few I think of as hot, a few I think of as beautiful, some I think of as pretty, some I think are average like me.


You're beautiful rainbow 
Inside and out


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'd consider myself a happy average. There's a few I think of as hot, a few I think of as beautiful, some I think of as pretty, some I think are average like me.


I think your hella fine. that cat outfit you had on was damn sexy on you. you got a solid attitude too, so bonus points

UB fucked up bad, lmao


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> You're beautiful rainbow
> Inside and out


rainbow its a trap dem black guys know how to sweet talk a lady into a coma!!!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> rainbow its a trap dem black guys know how to sweet talk a lady into a coma!!!!!


Hahahaha not into a coma just into my bedroom 

Nah I'm jk I'm not a player I just crush a lot..


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

Incubus does a great cover of Im not a playa.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> rainbow its a trap dem black guys know how to sweet talk a lady into a coma!!!!!



uuuuuhhhhhmmm..i'm willing to bet it's NOT the sweet talk


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

just saw that pic of miss rabbit.

wow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

kinetic said:


> just saw that pic of miss rabbit.
> 
> wow.


like whoa!!
[video=youtube;oXGaB6WDJ5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXGaB6WDJ5k[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I don't think every girl on this forum board is smoking hot...


 thank f**k for that otherwise you'd be batting for the other team!!



RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'd consider myself a happy average. There's a few I think of as hot, a few I think of as beautiful, some I think of as pretty, some I think are average like me.


 stop being silly!! You're very attractive which out lives plain pretty. 



KushXOJ said:


> You're beautiful rainbow
> Inside and out


 and she's got the best truck!!!! 

So cheer up!!!


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well at least you didn't burn your other finger


Nah its more like a thumb


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> rainbow its a trap dem black guys know how to *sweet talk *a lady into a coma!!!!!


a diabetic coma

im not as good as the bear that's the best i got


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 1, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> a diabetic coma


Ugh...your jokes are unbearable. Not even neer'ly close.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Ugh...your jokes are unbearable.


Meta! I was going to ask where you've been, haven't seen you around lately. Hope all is well.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 1, 2013)

I killed my laptop...put a torch hole in the screen whilst dabbing...

No, I keed, keed...lol...I need a new startup disk since before January, so I've been posting from the iPad. Maybe I'll make an effort to fix the laptop, but I was finding myself lurking RIU somewhat obsessively, so it was time for a break. But with the outdoor season around the corner, it's about time to fix my stupid 'puter.


EDIT: Really? Triumph the comic insult dog? Wtf were they smoking when they came up with that one...and where can I buy some? Haha


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2013)

Rabbit, post a pic with a reefer reference, and we'll do a red head spread on Hot Dope Girls.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

Doobius1 said:


> Nah its more like a thumb


I would of said pop can but that's just me lol



Metasynth said:


> Ugh...your jokes are unbearable. Not even neer'ly close.


Well i was going to ask how you been bro but kinetic did that for me lol. Hope all is well. You talked with ngg lately? Haven't heard from him. 



kinetic said:


> Meta! I was going to ask where you've been, haven't seen you around lately. Hope all is well.


Refer to previous comment


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey sunni, remember how I said my cat was snuggling me?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

Love this picture


----------



## StephanieAk (Apr 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2596708
> 
> Love this picture


Is that your woman?!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Is that your woman?!


Si


----------



## StephanieAk (Apr 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Si


My hats off to you! She is sexy as fuck. Good job!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you...


----------



## retrofuzz (Apr 1, 2013)

My little Ba


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

Easter Dinner


----------



## april (Apr 1, 2013)

mmmm I made cake pops...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 1, 2013)

retrofuzz said:


> View attachment 2596722My little Ba



Right on, that baby is already throwing up the peace sign!! What a gangster!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 1, 2013)

Waitin on the lift...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 1, 2013)

Today they are 5 months old, Yay!



-ST


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2013)

Damn Gigg's you's a good lookin man sporting that ear rock.

Easter Sunday doing a bit of beach exploring.
We have really big gophers - that's what that thing is for.

View attachment 2596905


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn Gigg's you's a good lookin man sporting that ear rock.
> 
> Easter Sunday doing a bit of beach exploring.
> We have really big gophers - that's what that thing is for.
> ...


Haha thanks


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

Can you say medibles


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Apr 1, 2013)

Hard hat in the china cabinet????

Nevermind, just saw the guns... but... why is there a hard hat in there?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

That aint no china cabinet. 

Look again


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Today they are 5 months old, Yay!
> 
> View attachment 2596899
> 
> -ST


mmmm.... love me some dreads!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That aint no china cabinet.
> 
> Look again


I can't see his comment but I do see it's a gun rack.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I can't see his comment but I do see it's a gun rack.


Yep it sure is lol


----------



## april (Apr 1, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Today they are 5 months old, Yay!
> 
> View attachment 2596899
> 
> -ST


Ur home is soooo clean !! Well done.

Ur dreds are also very tidy looking, can I ask do u wash dreds? I've always wondered how one keeps their head from getting all itchy while rocking those bad boys. Is it very heavy?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 1, 2013)

I love how ballsy this thread is getting more and more face shots, welcome to the gang miss.rabbit, always been a sucker for red heads.. The saying " you can sleep with a brunet or a blond, but you will never get to sleep with a red head" comes to mind


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> mmmm.... love me some dreads!


Love me a redhead!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I love how ballsy this thread is getting more and more face shots, welcome to the gang miss.rabbit, always been a sucker for red heads.. The saying " you can sleep with a brunet or a blond, but you will never get to sleep with a red head" comes to mind


Fucking red heads are awesome! They are freaks in the sack!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Will we be graced with any more rainbow pics tonight?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

He said he was trash


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I love how ballsy this thread is getting more and more face shots, welcome to the gang miss.rabbit, always been a sucker for red heads.. The saying " you can sleep with a brunet or a blond, but you will never get to sleep with a red head" comes to mind


lol I always say blondes have fun but Readheads do it better 
Thanks for the welcomes super glad to be here!


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Waitin on the lift...


i think this is the first time ive seen a photo of you...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

It was this big!!!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2013)

thats some serious wallpaper


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2013)

What's the wrist barcode ?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think this is the first time ive seen a photo of you...


Im one ugly son of a bitch, ain't I?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Will we be graced with any more rainbow pics tonight?


Are you keeping a scrapbook? LoL. Silly girl.I'm going all out nerd tonight.


----------



## april (Apr 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's the wrist barcode ?


Ha has a smart wife


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2595744
> this is me  ginger for life!


Oh my goodness.....nice....love those eyes to Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> thats some serious wallpaper


I know isn't it. It's fun to trip in that house lol



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's the wrist barcode ?


My birth date lol


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> ...My birth date lol


Better than your expiration date.

That would just be fucknuts creepy. LOL


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Better than your expiration date.
> 
> That would just be fucknuts creepy. LOL


I think I'm already expired ha


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

My birthday is tomorrow! I want lots of rep tomorrow people! Birthday rep for meeeee!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My birthday is tomorrow! I want lots of rep tomorrow people! Birthday rep for meeeee!


I have a strict policy of never giving people what they ask for, except my wife...but she usually has no idea what she wants anyway.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 1, 2013)

april said:


> Ur home is soooo clean !! Well done.
> 
> Ur dreds are also very tidy looking, can I ask do u wash dreds? I've always wondered how one keeps their head from getting all itchy while rocking those bad boys. Is it very heavy?


Ya i gotta wash my dreads like every 3-4 days with a residue free shampoo to keep em clean and itch free. They are alot like growing plants..takes a lot of diligence and perseverance but most of all patience.

Literally i have to sit in the shower to rinse them...they get soo damn heavy.
Thx
-ST


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I have a strict policy of never giving people what they ask for, except my wife...but she usually has no idea what she wants anyway.


Well. Then that statement was obviously not meant for you lol. Let's smoke, you wanoo?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## april (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2595744
> this is me  ginger for life!


Damn me belle, Caliente should have been ur username  Luv ur hair


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well. Then that statement was obviously not meant for you lol. Let's smoke, you wanoo?


I do wanoo...but I'm still out.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I do wanoo...but I'm still out.


Aw Orithil, I will share...


----------



## april (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My birthday is tomorrow! I want lots of rep tomorrow people! Birthday rep for meeeee!


Take off ur pants and show me ur birthday suit, that'll earn ya a few reppy points 

Ps Bonne fete mon arc en ciel 

Dear lord I wish I could spank u xoxoxox


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I do wanoo...but I'm still out.


Shit bro, still out eh... =(


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

I hope my disguise works....


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Aw Orithil, I will share...


Make you a deal, share with me and I'll send you all the birthday rep I can. LOL


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

That's not sharing lol, that's trading. I will share with you even if you can't rep me.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


>


Ohhhhh my gooodnesss I need a puppy now. Shit.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> That's not sharing lol, that's trading. I will share with you even if you can't rep me.


You're too kind...probably for your own good. XD


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sharing is caring!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ohhhhh my gooodnesss I need a puppy now. Shit.


You want one? I've got to many animals lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

Giggles share your puppy with me lol. And Neo i'm gonna need you to share that baby with me too.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You want one? I've got to many animals lol


Are you freaking serious? Because if you're freaking serious....are you freaking serious?


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My birthday is tomorrow! I want lots of rep tomorrow people! Birthday rep for meeeee!



How bout I love you two times baby...one for tomorrow and one just for today. ..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Glares* It is April Fool's Day today...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Are you freaking serious? Because if you're freaking serious....are you freaking serious?


I'm very serious lol. Between 3 dogs, 2 cats, some fish,chickens,ducks and rabbits this summer and maybe another horse and a donkey I think I'm good lol


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

Reminds me a bit of my cat, she liked to be carried around like a baby, she'd put her paws around your neck and rub her head on your face. She was very affectionate, not one of those "I hate you until I want food" cats.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> *Glares* It is April Fool's Day today...


not no more! It's all over at 12:00pm no tricken allowed after that.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh it's only 9 here lol


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> not no more! It's all over at 12:00pm no tricken allowed after that.


What about turning tricks? Is that still okay?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm very serious lol. Between 3 dogs, 2 cats, some fish,chickens,ducks and rabbits this summer and maybe another horse and a donkey I think I'm good lol


....Why a donkey? Anyway...this puppy? You are giving me this puppy?


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh it's only 9 here lol


I just had to google if 12:00 pm was noon or midnight...and I still don't know the correct answer...I meant noon, it's 9:00 here too. We have the same time zone sistah!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I just had to google if 12:00 pm was noon or midnight...and I still don't know the correct answer...I meant noon, it's 9:00 here too. We have the same time zone sistah!


12:00 PM is noon.


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I just had to google if 12:00 pm was noon or midnight...and I still don't know the correct answer...I meant noon, it's 9:00 here too. We have the same time zone sistah!


PM = noon, AM = midnight


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I just had to google if 12:00 pm was noon or midnight...and I still don't know the correct answer...I meant noon, it's 9:00 here too. We have the same time zone sistah!


Oh lol. 12 pm is noon. 12 am is midnight.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 1, 2013)

Figong said:


> PM = noon, AM = midnight


awww shanks...I knew someone would help me out


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You want one? I've got to many animals lol


At least I hope you'd never just ditch 'em. Our neighbors tried to throw 2 pit/lab mixes in the alley-way dumpster. We rescued them and found one of them a good home but they were so sweet I couldn't believe someone tried to throw them away.. 

This is dopey!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ....Why a donkey? Anyway...this puppy? You are giving me this puppy?


If you wanna make a road trip lol

and a donkey for free fertilizer


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> At least I hope you'd never just ditch 'em. Our neighbors tried to throw 2 pit/lab mixes in the alley-way dumpster. We rescued them and found one of them a good home but they were so sweet I couldn't believe someone tried to throw them away..
> 
> This is dopey!
> 
> View attachment 2597130View attachment 2597128


Are you crazy? Ditch them? Only pieces of shit do that! I love animals I just seem to keep adding to my collection lol. Gets expensive.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

Is it still that size or is it grown now?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

He's grown now lol


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Are you crazy? Ditch them? Only pieces of shit do that! I love animals I just seem to keep adding to my collection lol. Gets expensive.


Oh i know! I would never just assume someone is that heartless. I figured you prob had a pretty good heart. 

Preachin to the choir brother..just spent 375$ in vet bills to find out my oldest pit has Valley Fever..shit we need a harvest soon..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> He's grown now lol


Is he neutered? And what kind is he? I bet Tuckie would love love love him. Tuckie needs someone his size to play with.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 1, 2013)

Eh fuck it, whats up everyone


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Is he neutered? And what kind is he? I bet Tuckie would love love love him. Tuckie needs someone his size to play with.


No he isn't. He's a mutt. His mother was a black lab and his daddy was a great Shepard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

i'd do perfexionist.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 1, 2013)

Orithil said:


> What about turning tricks? Is that still okay?


that only can take place between 11:00 pm and 1:00 am...or until the booze wares off


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 1, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Eh fuck it, whats up everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can I do my washing on your stomach?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> can I do my washing on your stomach?


No shit.

Body fat index of less than 5 no doubt.

Fucker !


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No shit.
> 
> Body fat index of less than 5 no doubt.
> 
> Fucker !


Am guessing 3%-ish tops, given the -8- pack.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 1, 2013)

Insanity ab workout and a healthy diet high in protein low in fat, plus a hell of a lot of dancing, the mirror pick with my shirt tucked in my belt is what I was when I came back to the hotel at the end of day 3 of electric zoo, 36 hours of dancing

the mirror pic is me today


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> can I do my washing on your stomach?


anytime 



Figong said:


> Am guessing 3%-ish tops, given the -8- pack.


I dont know the actual number


----------



## T.Huxley (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice 8 pack brother. When I was a marine I had that 8 pack, now an older beer guzzling devil dog I got boulder abs. You ever consider the military?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 1, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> that only can take place between 11:00 pm and 1:00 am...or until the booze wares off


damn Im too late....


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 1, 2013)

T.Huxley said:


> Nice 8 pack brother. When I was a marine I had that 8 pack, now an older beer guzzling devil dog I got boulder abs. You ever consider the military?


I love the men and women that fight for our country but don't agree with the people in charge and for that reason I could never do it


----------



## Dannysayo (Apr 2, 2013)

I feel you on that


Perfextionist420 said:


> I love the men and women that fight for our country but don't agree with the people in charge and for that reason I could never do it


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> lol bj right now you down?


I would probly cum before you could even touch my cock


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> I would probly cum before you could even touch my cock


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> I would probly cum before you could even touch my cock


sounds like a personal problem


----------



## kinetic (Apr 2, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> I would probly cum before you could even touch my cock


Then step aside, real man coming through.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Then step aside, real man coming through.


&#8203;...........


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> I would probly cum before you could even touch my cock


THIS. This is why married men still jerk it. Gotta be able to last and satisfy.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Give the poor lad a chance guys, he's new and he didn't get all pissy when we tried hooking him up with chi.



fyi, i think they would make a cute couple


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> sounds like a personal problem


seriously! sooo funny!


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 2, 2013)

i was just making an oxymoron, like im so thirsty, i could drink an ocean,


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Then step aside, real man coming through.


this almost made me pee my pants!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> i was just making an oxymoron, like im so thirsty, i could drink an ocean,


That's not an Oxymoron, Government Intelligence is an oxymoron.

You were exaggerating.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

I wouldn't suggest that. To salty


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 2, 2013)

View attachment 2597356In my happy place


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> i was just making an oxymoron, like im so thirsty, i could drink an ocean,


apples and oranges man... apples and oranges


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I love the men and women that fight for our country but don't agree with the people in charge and for that reason I could never do it


We gots to back up those men and women who lay it on the line and wear the greens.....War is not pretty...it really fucken sucks to be frank and I know that there are allot of critics of the military.....but as a soldier....and having lived one hellish time in my life.....seeing the worst possible things anyone could imagine.....you become de-sensitised to it as a matter of survival....your own survival.....when its all said and done you get back ( if your lucky ) and you dont even know what you came back to.....your here but ....where are you...what purpose do i have now....its brutal....the mental anguish is a mother fucker at times.....you fought the bullets that were grazing your head and then you come home and find yourself fighting that DEMON thats still in bedded in your mind. It takes every ounce of energy to fight it off and not let it consume you......you feel isolated and lonley and alienated at times.....you just want it to be over....but its never over....it stays with you for ever....as time goes by.....the memories deminish but I pass a densly wooded area with lush vegetation and the thoughts start coming back.....you think about the countless sleepless nights where you waited second by second for sunrise to appear.....in the distance you hear the gong of a cymble...in the pitch blackness of night....usually burried knee deep in water and mud......and in the far distance you hear the echoing voice that yells out in chopped english......" tonight you die GI Tonight you die " you sit quitely in the still of darkness just listening.....the jungle is teaming with life but suddenly its as silent as silent can be and you know.....its coming......and it comes....the fury of gun fire from every direction.....you shoot blindly into the night.....but that also makes you a target....because you can see the flash bang of each bullet leaving your weapon.....and the sun comes up and you thank god that you live one more day to see another sunrise.....then eve draws near.....and you know and wonder....will tonight be the night that my time comes to its end.....and you do it over and over again......you realize that you just dont give a fuck anymore.....come get me mother fuckers......and thats just a small glimpse into one mans experience

But to get to the real point....then our government has the balls to play with our lives like if we are pawns in a chess game.....and 99% of the population just falls right into thier hand ....like sheep being led to slaughter......Time for people to wake the fuck up and stop being a pawn before you cant do anything without letting them know what your doing.......change is a coming boys and girls......pay attention


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2597356In my happy place


lol how can I get a hot blonde like you to the dark side?! oh my


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Then step aside, real man cumming through.


 fixed it for ya dear!


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 2, 2013)

yeah thats what i meant im making a hyperbole, sorry guys a little baked and tired but oxymoron, is like jumbo shrimp,


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> lol how can I get a hot blonde like you to the dark side?! oh my


 I've never...but for you I just might


----------



## rooky1985 (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> lol how can I get a hot blonde like you to the dark side?! oh my


I don't know but will happily volunteer my services.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> is like jumbo shrimp,


phallic refrence? hahahaha jp!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

Lots of beauties on RIU. Where were you ladies before I was married? Granted my wife is beautiful and amazing, but you know how guys are...we always wonder if the taco's better at the other truck, even when we loves the taco we have.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Lots of beauties on RIU. Where were you ladies before I was married? Granted my wife is beautiful and amazing, but you know how guys are...we always wonder if the taco's better at the other truck, even when we loves the taco we have.


Find one of those swinging taco's and you can try other trucks


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Find one of those swinging taco's and you can try other trucks


Too many sauces gives me a tummy ache


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Find one of those swinging taco's and you can try other trucks


Nah, I'm a loyal customer. I don't even think after all this time I could seriously eat another taco. You know how it is, after so many years, other tacos just taste funny.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lahada, hereshegrows and rabbit I could show the three of you quite a good time  preferably at the same time? 

I kid.. but not really


----------



## rooky1985 (Apr 2, 2013)

Damn it guys now I want some tacos.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 2, 2013)

View attachment 2597360
I'm going to bed soon


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Too many sauces gives me a tummy ache


I like to keep my plain and simple 



Orithil said:


> Nah, I'm a loyal customer. I don't even think after all this time I could seriously eat another taco. You know how it is, after so many years, other tacos just taste funny.


Ya prob so lol. I'm glad you love your taco though thats great man


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Lahada, hereshegrows and rabbit I could show the three of you quite a good time  preferably at the same time?
> 
> I kid.. but not really


With your FUCKING 8 PACK...you could probably swing something very close to.


BTW, fuck you and your 8 pack. LOL, j/k man...I don't drink haterade.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Damn it guys now I want some tacos.


FEDERICOS BABY!!

If u never had dirty, greasy, mexican from this place..you have never lived.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2597360
> I'm going to bed soon


Sweet curtains!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I've never...but for you I just might


Waaaaaaiitttt! Got room for one more??!!  lol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Waaaaaaiitttt! Got room for one more??!!  lol


How about 2 more ? 

Haha jesus I'm stoned. Down giggles down


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> With your FUCKING 8 PACK...you could probably swing something very close to.
> 
> 
> BTW, fuck you and your 8 pack. LOL, j/k man...I don't drink haterade.


I worked hard but played harder, take it however you like but I literally danced my way into it. rave with me sometime


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2597360
> I'm going to bed soon


I'd hit that!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Lots of beauties on RIU. Where were you ladies before I was married? Granted my wife is beautiful and amazing, but you know how guys are...we always wonder if the taco's better at the other truck, even when we loves the taco we have.


yummmm tacos


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

I wish I could do things like P90X and Insanity, but with every joint in my body being screwed, it's not healthy apparently.

Although I am doing crunches, against doctor's advice. I'm really sick of doctors that can't even make a correct diagnosis telling me what I can and can't do.

Like mom said before she died, if I'm going out I'm going out doing what the fuck I want.


Can you tell where I got my language skills from?


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Waaaaaaiitttt! Got room for one more??!!  lol


for you?? ABSOLUTELY!!!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I wish I could do things like P90X and Insanity, but with every joint in my body being screwed, it's not healthy apparently.
> 
> Although I am doing crunches, against doctor's advice. I'm really sick of doctors that can't even make a correct diagnosis telling me what I can and can't do.
> 
> ...


you could always try a juice cleanse! although you are out solids you have the same caloriac intake and will naturally drop excess weight and push out a bunch of toxins! Girly but effective...


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Waaaaaaiitttt! Got room for one more??!!  lol



Honey, I doubt anyone has ever turned you down, so hell yeah!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I wish I could do things like P90X and Insanity, but with every joint in my body being screwed, it's not healthy apparently.
> 
> Although I am doing crunches, against doctor's advice. I'm really sick of doctors that can't even make a correct diagnosis telling me what I can and can't do.
> 
> ...


crunches are pretty uesless sadly, diet and strong cardio with dancing and insanity are what I used. literally 0 crunches in my ab routines


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 2, 2013)

... There's always an orgy in here 


Funny stuff!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> you could always try a juice cleanse! although you are out solids you have the same caloriac intake and will naturally drop excess weight and push out a bunch of toxins! Girly but effective...


Kale, spinach, 2 apples, a kiwi, 2 celery stalks, parsley, and a lime. You skin will glow in about two weeks or less.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Kale, spinach, 2 apples, a kiwi, 2 celery stalks, parsley, and a lime. You skin will glow in about two weeks or less.


I did that once with a couple of broken glow sticks!


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 2, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> ... There's always an orgy in here
> 
> 
> Funny stuff!


"Hereshe reaches up and pulls him in...he struggles a little a first but then, he realizes he can't get away, so he sinks down..."


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> crunches are pretty uesless sadly, diet and strong cardio with dancing and insanity are what I used. literally 0 crunches in my ab routines


Sure, but how big were you before? Cardio, dancing, these are things I am apparently not supposed to do, along with jogging/running, swimming, lifting more than 5 pounds or turning while I lift said 5 pounds.

They put a lot of restrictions out there, but I really am tired of listening to them, LOL


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Beef curtains!


You're really up for it tonight. Wow!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I did that once with a couple of broken glow sticks!


My friend and I tied them to chuks and three sectional staffs. There may have been some fungus involved as well.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I did that once with a couple of broken glow sticks!


hahahaha... smartass


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Sure, but how big were you before? Cardio, dancing, these are things I am apparently not supposed to do, along with jogging/running, swimming, lifting more than 5 pounds or turning while I lift said 5 pounds.
> 
> They put a lot of restrictions out there, but I really am tired of listening to them, LOL


How do you lift your cock out of the urinal if u cant lift 5 lbs?


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> hahahaha... smartass


you know u want it


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Honey, I doubt anyone has ever turned you down, so hell yeah!


We shall see- I've got a fine speciMan here who I'm gonna try my luck with in a minute. It is 9am after all !!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> How do you lift your cock out of the urinal if u cant lift 5 lbs?


A) I don't use public restrooms...it goes against my way of the indoor ninja.
B) I have a wife.
C) When all else fails I drag it up the side of the bed and lay down.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Lots of beauties on RIU. Where were you ladies before I was married? Granted my wife is beautiful and amazing, but you know how guys are...we always wonder if the taco's better at the other truck, even when we loves the taco we have.


I second that......and third it right away!!!! My gal....shes easy on ol Bear......she ignor's half the shit I do and doesnt pay attention to the other half....LOL


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> A) I don't use public restrooms...it goes against my way of the indoor ninja.
> B) I have a wife.
> C) When all else fails I drag it up the side of the bed and lay down.


**winner**


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> A) I don't use public restrooms...it goes against my way of the indoor ninja.
> B) I have a wife.
> C) When all else fails I drag it up the side of the bed and lay down.


Thought for sure there was gonna be a winch and pulley joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> We shall see- I've got a fine speciMan here who I'm gonna try my luck with in a minute. It is 9am after all !!


put that morning wood to use. lol


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Sure, but how big were you before? Cardio, dancing, these are things I am apparently not supposed to do, along with jogging/running, swimming, lifting more than 5 pounds or turning while I lift said 5 pounds.
> 
> They put a lot of restrictions out there, but I really am tired of listening to them, LOL


Most I ever weighed was 165, right now I'm 155 all muscle


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> We shall see- I've got a fine speciMan here who I'm gonna try my luck with in a minute. It is 9am after all !!


Sorry but just gots to say it....you ladies just get me Horney as all hell.....Son of a ***** mmmmm mmmmmmm lol


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Thought for sure there was gonna be a winch and pulley joke in there somewhere.


Nah, that cable chafes, you know.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 2, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> "Hereshe reaches up and pulls him in...he struggles a little a first but then, he realizes he can't get away, so he sinks down..."


I'd join this orgy.. but giggles keeps looking at me


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> We shall see- I've got a fine speciMan here who I'm gonna try my luck with in a minute. It is 9am after all !!


you know how to wake him up


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Most I ever weighed was 165, right now I'm 155 all muscle


I'm laughing, I shouldn't be but I am. I've thrown guys bigger than you across lunchrooms.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 2, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'd join this orgy.. but giggles keeps looking at me


If he's giving you the guy nod it's ok, if he's smiling like a creeper and winking you may want to stay on the other side of the room


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I'm laughing, I shouldn't be but I am. I've thrown guys bigger than you across lunchrooms.


I'm not big by any means I'm all lean muscle I was a soccer player for 11 years


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If he's giving you the guy nod it's ok, if he's smiling like a creeper and winking you may want to stay on the other side of the room


Every look Giggles gives is a creeper look, but in that "I'd wax your car for a taste" kind of creeper, not the tie you up in the basement and forget to feed you kind.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

He said "No"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Every look Giggles gives is a creeper look, but in that "I'd wax your car for a taste" kind of creeper, not the tie you up in the basement and forget to feed you kind.


you're funny bro


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Nah, that cable chafes, you know.


Thats why i switched to DirectTV.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I'm not big by any means I'm all lean muscle I was a soccer player for 11 years


That's cool dude, I was an indy wrestler for 7 years, but when you get injured and can't work it...well, let's just say I'm a lot softer in the middle than I used to be.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He said "No"


everywhere there is a beautiful woman there is someone tired..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He said "No"


what?!  &#8203;.......


----------



## kinetic (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He said "No"


and that's why America gained it's independence from England. We fuck better and I can prove it. Come here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> and that's why America gained it's independence from England. We fuck better and I can prove it. Come here.


word.

I'd have you tapping out lahada


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Every look Giggles gives is a creeper look, but in that "I'd wax your car for a taste" kind of creeper, not the tie you up in the basement and forget to feed you kind.


It puts the lotion on its skin!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

My wife and I have a deal, if she's not in the mood we go to sleep, if I'm not in the mood just hop on and I'll get there. LOL!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'd join this orgy.. but giggles keeps looking at me


Buddy I've been watching you for awhile now 



Orithil said:


> Every look Giggles gives is a creeper look, but in that "I'd wax your car for a taste" kind of creeper, not the tie you up in the basement and forget to feed you kind.


I'd wax a lot of things


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'd wax a lot of things


Great, you're a regular Van Gogh at this, huh? Now I've got a vision of creeper Giggles, waxing a dolphin statue in daisy dukes. I may never sleep again.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't believe you fuckers got me to stay up this late.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 2, 2013)

Doc I picked up a can of spam, there's proof in your email.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> and that's why America gained it's independence from England. We fuck better and I can prove it. Come here.


BoYa ...I'll back you up on that one!!!! And if you need help.....I'm ready LMAO


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> i can't believe you fuckers got me to stay up this late.


one of us! One of us! One of us!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Some BS about how I make the best tea in the world and can I go to the kitchen.... And I thought I had myself a house husband!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I can't believe you fuckers got me to stay up this late.


This thread has moved at warp speed all dam night.....my head hurts from trying to keep up....i'm hitting the sack fuck it!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I can't believe you fuckers got me to stay up this late.


It's coz u luuuuurrrrvve us!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I can't believe you fuckers got me to stay up this late.


You know your holdin out for another pic of Lahada, Hereshe, or Rabbit..quit complanin


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Some BS about how I make the best tea in the world and can I go to the kitchen.... And I thought I had myself a house husband!!!


Well, do you make the best tea in the world? Maybe he needs the caffeine to stimulate the blood flow.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, folks, it's been real and it's been fun...but this indoor ninja's gonna go watch a few movies. It's Bruce Willis night - The Fifth Element, Hudson Hawk, and The Last Boyscout.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Night man take it easy, I'm about to burn one and follow


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Some BS about how I make the best tea in the world and can I go to the kitchen.... And I thought I had myself a house husband!!!


that's where they get you!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bump bump, just rolling through


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> that's where they get you!


but..but..but it taste better if you make it for me. i can taste the love better


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Orithil said:


> My wife and I have a deal, if she's not in the mood we go to sleep, if I'm not in the mood just hop on and I'll get there. LOL!


I had that deal when I was first married....then I changed the rule....if she was not in the mood...she would go to sleep.....before she knew what hit her later that night she was getting the living daylights fucked out of her.....it was a win win.....she went to sleep and I got what I wanted Muahahahah......I mean...hell I know Im not the only one who has rolled her on her side and before she knew it she was as horney as a mad women...lol hard not to get hot when you wake up with the big un burried in your hot spot!!!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> You know your holdin out for another pic of Lahada, Hereshe, or Rabbit..quit complanin


If he stays 'Up' then I'll post a pic of an Asian babe on the beach!!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I had that deal when I was first married....then I changed the rule....if she was not in the mood...she would go to sleep.....before she knew what hit her later that night she was getting the living daylights fucked out of her.....it was a win win.....she went to sleep and I got what I wanted Muahahahah......I mean...hell I know Im not the only one who has rolled her on her side and before she knew it she was as horney as a mad women...lol hard not to get hot when you wake up with the big un burried in your hot spot!!!!!!


fucking classy


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

If you all stay up late enough I'll post a topless pic


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> If you all stay up late enough I'll post a topless pic


joints done goodnight


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> but..but..but it taste better if you make it for me. i can taste the love better


you'll taste the love better when I sit on your face!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> joints done goodnight


Pussy..........................


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> If you all stay up late enough I'll post a topless pic


 Im Subbed!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> you'll taste the love better when I sit on your face!


me next? I'm very generous


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> If you all stay up late enough I'll post a topless pic


moobs? or boobs? just clarifying...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> you'll taste the love better when I sit on your face!


God damn!! If this isn't the best signature - EVER!!! Lmfao!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> moobs? or boobs? just clarifying...


Who knows lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> you'll taste the love better when I sit on your face!


I have a response to that, but I just better keep my mouth shut before I get myself in trouble, lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> me next? I'm very generous


I thought you were going to sleep lol


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> me next? I'm very generous


Thought u were goin to bed buddy..besides im a slow eater. could take me all night


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> God damn!! If this isn't the best signature - EVER!!! Lmfao!


doin it...


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Thought u were goin to bed buddy..besides im a slow eater. could take me all night


nah my dumb ass had coffee at 12 its gonna be a late night


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Who knows lol


keepin' it fresh I can appreciate that


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> fucking classy


no dude...its called being FUCKEN MARRIED!!!!!!! I cant tell you how many times I was zonked out only to wake up to the little lady sucking on the wood....shit bra...you think I was gonna tell her to stop.....what the fuck...Hellzzz NO..... That some of the best sex ever.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> doin it...


did it


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm soooooooooooooooo bored.................

Someone come smoke a bowl with me.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> nah my dumb ass had coffee at 12 its gonna be a late night


You don't need to make excuses. Really you don't.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You don't need to make excuses. Really you don't.


I would stay up for you any night lahada, or in your current situation wake my ass up and fuck you proper on the kitchen counter while my tea brews


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> no dude...its called being FUCKEN MARRIED!!!!!!! I cant tell you how many times I was zonked out only to wake up to the little lady sucking on the wood....shit bra...you think I was gonna tell her to stop.....what the fuck...Hellzzz NO..... That some of the best sex ever.......


I love giving bj's when my man is asleep! SOOOO much fun esp when he's like "was I sleeping when that started?" lol yepp!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> you'll taste the love better when I sit on your face!


Ok.. it's pretty fucking hot in here.. Open a window!!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I would stay up for you any night lahada, or in your current situation wake my ass up and fuck you proper on the kitchen counter while my tea brews


just make sure to keep the steam off your balls or the tea kettle wont be the only one with a high pitched whistle


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> you'll taste the love better when I sit on your face!


Oh my goodness.....I cant take this shit anymore......I think yall know whats about to happen to mama...lol yup thats right!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I would stay up for you any night lahada, or in your current situation wake my ass up and fuck you proper on the kitchen counter while my tea brews


You'd never keep up - and u know it!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> I love giving bj's when my man is asleep! SOOOO much fun esp when he's like "was I sleeping when that started?" lol yepp!


you're dangerous!! I need to stay far away from you lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Oh my goodness.....I cant take this shit anymore......I think yall know whats about to happen to mama...lol yup thats right!!!!


ahahahahaha!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> just make sure to keep the steam off your balls or the tea kettle wont be the only one with a high pitched whistle


With my ex there was literally not a reachable surface in my apt we had not fucked on, including the balcony during the daytime and we were seen


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

This thread gets interesting sometimes late at night lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> I love giving bj's when my man is asleep! SOOOO much fun esp when he's like "was I sleeping when that started?" lol yepp!


OOOOOOOO I knew I loved you Miss Rabbit....lol you are a good girl....thank you for backing ol bear up on that one!!!!! Thats the best thing ever!!!!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You'd never keep up - and u know it!!


hahaha what do you know about total body control, tantric sex and male reverse kegel exercises? I think you probably wouldn't know what hit you coming from a younger guy but i'm confident for a reason


----------



## rooster.doseveinte (Apr 2, 2013)

how to add avatar pic im new sorry if i missed post


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> just make sure to keep the steam off your balls or the tea kettle wont be the only one with a high pitched whistle


Also brings new meaning to 'one lump or two?' lol


Bear Country said:


> Oh my goodness.....I cant take this shit anymore......I think yall know whats about to happen ...lol yup thats right!!!!


yup, u run along now. Make sure you beat that thing like it owes u money!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

rooster.doseveinte said:


> how to add avatar pic im new sorry if i missed post


are you a chick? if so, I can help you out, lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You'd never keep up - and u know it!!


I agree with you.....most men wont keep up with a hot women and thats the dam truth.....but if you give me a few to recover I'll hit it again and again....lol god I miss my youth.....I was a rabbit lol over sexed male.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> With my ex there was literally not a reachable surface in my apt we had not fucked on, including the balcony during the daytime and we were seen


haha a regular casanova over here!  seriously though my husband would put you to shame...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> hahaha what do you know about total body control, tantric sex and male reverse kegel exercises? I think you probably wouldn't know what hit you coming from a younger guy but i'm confident for a reason


I dont need to read books, I just need to do it. Instinct guides me!!  



rooster.doseveinte said:


> how to add avatar pic im new sorry if i missed post


 uh? Where did they come from?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> haha a regular casanova over here!  seriously though my husband would put you to shame...


I was 19 and had a hornball of a girlfriend that would bake and clean for me I was living it up lol 

and I would say challenge accepted but for my morals I couldn't with a married woman


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I dont need to read books, I just need to do it. Instinct guides me!!
> 
> uh? Where did they come from?


damn straight! on both accounts


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I agree with you.....most men wont keep up with a hot women and thats the dam truth.....but if you give me a few to recover I'll hit it again and again....lol god I miss my youth.....I was a rabbit lol over sexed male.


No, it's not about being hot it's coz I used to be super fit. Close to athletic standard. My warm up in the gym was 45 mins on a step machine!!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

me, lahada, and hereshegrow doin it gummy style!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG up in here............ Riu orgy? :/


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

And Lahada you're obviously quite attractive and your personality is great but I respect relationships, forgive my stoned 4 am internet shenanigans its all flirting fun but not serious, I may very well be taking that trip and passing through


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Also brings new meaning to 'one lump or two?' lol
> 
> yup, u run along now. Make sure you beat that thing like it owes u money!


I'll do my best...I usually start the beating and in the end its only to find out I got my ass beat bad.....like I said....an honorable man will admit that most any hot women will bring his ass into submission!!!!! Bear knows these things boys....I'm not proud anymore....lol I've been pussy whipped many a time but I gots to say this....loving every minute of it!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey hell kansas sucks


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, it's not about being hot it's coz I used to be super fit. Close to athletic standard. My warm up in the gym was 45 mins on a step machine!!


What do you mean used to be.....you look great girl and I am 100% sure you still got it!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2597387me, lahada, and hereshegrow doin it gummy style!


 that's hilarious!!am I in the middle?



Perfextionist420 said:


> And Lahada you're obviously quite attractive and your personality is great but I respect relationships, forgive my stoned 4 am internet shenanigans its all flirting fun but not serious, I may very well be taking that trip and passing through


 only teasing!! Otherwise Kenny ken will be on you!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> What do you mean used to be.....you look great girl and I am 100% sure you still got it!!!


I'll admit I've had a lazy winter. Not seen a gym since October!! It's hard when you get back into (soon) but I've got good muscle memory. Can't do the splits right now and boy are my hips aching!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> that's hilarious!!am I in the middle?


haha I wasn't quite sure who would take where but I do now! hahaha i guess i'll take the back i've gotta put these lips to use somehow 
i guess that leaves hereshegrows to be the selfish one gettin it in the front!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> haha I wasn't quite sure who would take where but I do now! hahaha i guess i'll take the back i've gotta put these lips to use somehow


No worries, we can take turns and change round. Don't eat all the bears, we'll need a good audience!!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

You all make me feel like a fat ass lol


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You all make me feel like a fat ass lol


why bc you want to eat/ rape those gummy bears?


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You all make me feel like a fat ass lol


Are you holding a bag of cheetos instead of a box of tissues?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'll admit I've had a lazy winter. Not seen a gym since October!! It's hard when you get back into (soon) but I've got good muscle memory. Can't do the splits right now and boy are my hips aching!


well get that man of yours and have him strech them out girl......you'll bounce back quick.....ustede vive en Espania? Eres nativa de espania?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No worries, we can take turns and change round. Don't eat all the bears, we'll need a good audience!!


Hey....I'm a bear......I might just eat all three of YOU !!!! Muahahah lol


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Hey....I'm a bear !!!! Muahahah lol


lol welcome to the party yogi


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> why bc you want to eat/ rape those gummy bears?





slightlytoasted said:


> Are you holding a bag of cheetos instead of a box of tissues?


Haha no none of those reasons! You all just talking about being in shape in shit lol. Fucking winter got the best of me


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> haha I wasn't quite sure who would take where but I do now! hahaha i guess i'll take the back i've gotta put these lips to use somehow
> i guess that leaves hereshegrows to be the selfish one gettin it in the front!


oh my goodness....lady rabbit....your fucking killing me.....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> lol welcome to the party yogi


Thats it....I'm in lets do this thing....Vamos Muchachas.....


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> oh my goodness....lady rabbit....your fucking killing me.....


lady rabbit, man eater.... I have many names but you may call me Mistress.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

understood?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> well get that man of yours and have him strech them out girl......you'll bounce back quick.....ustede vive en Espania? Eres nativa de espania?


Estuve aquí desde 2005. Pero soy inglesa, Londres.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> me, lahada, and hereshegrow doin it gummy style!


hello there ladies!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hello there ladies!


rep point required! 
i owe you one!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hello there ladies!


Snake with wood is what that is. Yup.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> rep point required!
> i owe you one!


lol I owe you many. you had me cracking up all night, lol


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol I owe you many. you had me cracking up all night, lol


glad to be of service


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> lady rabbit, man eater.... I have many names but you may call me Mistress.


Yes....absofuckenlutly Mistress.......


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

keeping up with thread almost got me skipped!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol I owe you many. you had me cracking up all night, lol


Shit...Im just getting ready for bed with a massive hard on...lol These gals make the blood boil.....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

You all are brilliant. You crack me up laughing!! I'm gonna go try my luck again. Good night American friends and good morning Europe!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Shit...Im just getting ready for bed with a massive hard on...lol These gals make the blood boil.....


Remember- Beat it! Just beat it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You all are brilliant. You crack me up laughing!! I'm gonna go try my luck again. Good night American friends and good morning Europe!!


good night lahada. I'm about to hit the sack soon. goodluck trying to get some tail, lol  see y'all on the flipside!!

peace!!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You all are brilliant. You crack me up laughing!! I'm gonna go try my luck again. Good night American friends and good morning Europe!!


lol throw in something special for me! tell him I said you're welcome! hahaha


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Estuve aquí desde 2005. Pero soy inglesa, Londres.


Si....mi espanol ....es poco ....pero mas o menos comprendo todo!!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2597387me, lahada, and hereshegrow doin it gummy style!





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hello there ladies!


If you listen carefully you can hear the mating call of the wild Gummy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Remember- Beat it! Just beat it!


This thread is lacking milf pictures

Duty calls, Lahada..


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Remember- Beat it! Just beat it!


LOL Asta Manina Chica....lol I think i got that right lol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well guys I promised a topless pic before bed so here!



ha 

Good night!!!!!!!!! Stay fly everyone


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

Goodnight RIU!
Thanks for being so awesomely funny tonight!!

time for nextflix and some bubba..


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Goodnight RIU!
> Thanks for being so awesomely funny tonight!!
> 
> time for nextflix and some bubba..



Adios Peeps.....this was mad horney fun....now I gots to go roll mama on her side to bump uglies.....lol Chow 

Bear


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

oh god this was fun! gnight all i'll see you laters! sweet dreams


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well guys I promised a topless pic before bed so here!
> 
> View attachment 2597404
> 
> ...


..and I just failed the no fap challenge for April..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well guys I promised a topless pic before bed so here!
> 
> View attachment 2597404
> 
> ...


gigs is the man. It wont let me rep ya again lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This thread is lacking milf pictures
> 
> Duty calls, Lahada..


No tengo niños, cabron!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LOL Asta Manina Chica....lol I think i got that right lol


Nearly- hasta mañana chica!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No tengo niños, cabron!!



Want some?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Want some?


No but i like practicing!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No but i like practicing!


PICTURE of YOURSELF (practicing) THREAD! also applicable



Just kidding, I just miss looking at those Spanish legs! (are you Spanish or do you just live there?)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 2, 2013)

... I shouldn't of gone to bed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

FP, what does your pregnant mind crave at the moment? I'm stoned and hungry!


----------



## sunni (Apr 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> FP, what does your pregnant mind crave at the moment? I'm stoned and hungry!


clearly youre like food porning my inbox NOW im hungry ya ass


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

God food is soooo good! I could eat myself to death!

I just went shopping!


----------



## sunni (Apr 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> God food is soooo good! I could eat myself to death!
> 
> I just went shopping!


ugh i want taco salad now.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> ugh i want taco salad now.


I have all of the ingredients for a taco salad in my house! What have you done!!


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I had a terrible sleep last night. The gummy bears were having crazy sex in the next room all night long.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Better than having gummy bears have sex inside your belly! Holy fuck, any of you guys ever try to sleep with a significant amount of jelly inside your belly?! 

Shit doesn't digest!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh wow lol. I woke up and found out i'd missed an orgy...that happens entirely too often these days  Happy birthday to meeeee!! Happy birthday to meeeeee!! I had a gift waiting for me at the door when I woke up  Awwww


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh wow lol. I woke up and found out i'd missed an orgy...that happens entirely too often these days  Happy birthday to meeeee!! Happy birthday to meeeeee!! I had a gift waiting for me at the door when I woke up  Awwww


Happy birthday to you!! Get high, stay high all day.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 2, 2013)

Those are my plans!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> FP, what does your pregnant mind crave at the moment? I'm stoned and hungry!


I went and had some scrambled eggs, bacon and toast. mmmm. I like simple breakfasts.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh! And giggles! I'm going on a trip from the 5th to the 12th. You should PM me when I get back about the puppy! (Dog lol)


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 2, 2013)

Well that was entertaining to say the least to read through all that e-lust, which I was up to throw some witty quips in..good thing this is 18 plus


----------



## gioua (Apr 2, 2013)

How each day begins and ends... the tummy rub..


----------



## gioua (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well guys I promised a topless pic before bed so here!
> 
> View attachment 2597404
> 
> ...


giggles why does your chest hair grow in a butterfly pattern on your chest? 

was the pumpkin look too scary?

[video=youtube;oRKbez1LpWU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRKbez1LpWU[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> giggles why does your chest hair grow in a butterfly pattern on your chest?
> 
> was the pumpkin look too scary?
> 
> [video=youtube;oRKbez1LpWU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRKbez1LpWU[/video]


Cuz I'm free like a butterfly


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 2, 2013)

ten cuh-racsh-ters


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2597680ten cuh-racsh-ters


[youtube]Bgx4w0lFIao[/youtube]


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 2, 2013)

Rainbow you are very beautiful


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh wow lol. I woke up and found out i'd missed an orgy...that happens entirely too often these days  Happy birthday to meeeee!! Happy birthday to meeeeee!! I had a gift waiting for me at the door when I woke up  Awwww


Happy Birthday Rainbow!  

I'd rep ya but I gotta spread the love some. I got a rep on hold for you though.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Morning everyone  got a little heavy in here last night lol 

happy birthday rainbow


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Not me I repped her for her birthday....bows on one knee and offers my finist Kali Mist as a gift to the Queen


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 2, 2013)

Who the hell am I supposed to rep every time I go to rep someone it says I need to spread it around more... Some times I have not ever reped that person before too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Who the hell am I supposed to rep every time I go to rep someone it says I need to spread it around more... Some times I have not ever reped that person before too


you could start by repping me lol see if that works for you


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy birthday rainbow! Here's wishin you many happy more!


----------



## match box (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy Bday Kiddo. I hope ya get to see the 100th anniversary of your 25 Bday.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This thread is lacking milf pictures
> 
> Duty calls, Lahada..


im a mom! my daughter is eight months old! and super cute!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh wow lol. I woke up and found out i'd missed an orgy...that happens entirely too often these days  Happy birthday to meeeee!! Happy birthday to meeeeee!! I had a gift waiting for me at the door when I woke up  Awwww


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2597680ten cuh-racsh-ters


BIRTHDAY GIRL!! Looking very suave (and not a day over 21) as per usual. Have a great day and we will all sing to you later!!


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2597680ten cuh-racsh-ters


Happy Birthday beautiful lady...I tried Reping you again...but no luck. I'll keep one in store for you though, xoxo


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

"Lang zal je leven Rainbowbrite" 

may every location have a pot of gold for waiting for you...

peace, DST


----------



## slowbus (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Happy birthday rainbow! Here's wishin you many happy more!



x2


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a B-Day gift for you, it comes with no obligations!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 2, 2013)

Great to see another pic of you rainbow =)

I am seeing a pattern with the choice of clothing.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> im a mom! my daughter is eight months old! and super cute!


We LOVE baby picture!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 2, 2013)

K so I just rainbow repped like 12 members and still can rep her WTF who wants REP???


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 2, 2013)

Dag nabit I went overboard on the rainbow rep.. *

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



Im trying really hard to give you an original birthday gift that everyone else has already given the Internet gods are not smiling upon me today, al gore why must you ruin my day with your invention!

*


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 2, 2013)

Damn Republicans!!!!!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> We LOVE baby picture!




This is our honey-bunny!..and Tux.

sorry i just have all the baby pics on my computer.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> View attachment 2597948View attachment 2597943View attachment 2597947View attachment 2597952View attachment 2597954View attachment 2597942View attachment 2597940
> 
> This is our honey-bunny!..and Tux.
> 
> sorry i just have all the baby pics on my computer.


sooooo cute!! how's them eyes!!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> View attachment 2597948View attachment 2597943View attachment 2597947View attachment 2597952View attachment 2597954View attachment 2597942View attachment 2597940
> 
> This is our honey-bunny!..and Tux.
> 
> sorry i just have all the baby pics on my computer.


Yepp I made that!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE HER!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sooooo cute!! how's them eyes!!


Just like her mother.

Im just surrounded by beautiful girls around here!


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> K so I just rainbow repped like 12 members and still can rep her WTF who wants REP???


how do you get rep?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Yepp I made that!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE HER!


so that's where the eyes come from.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^^gorgeous baby and what a humorous couple the parents are!! Totally fitting !!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

That Slapp happy baby is the proud result of a ganja breast milk regimen! At one point my milk was green...TMI? maybe haha but gotta love the ganja


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 2, 2013)

wow i see where she gets her eyes


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> View attachment 2597948View attachment 2597943View attachment 2597947View attachment 2597952View attachment 2597954View attachment 2597942View attachment 2597940
> 
> This is our honey-bunny!..and Tux.
> 
> sorry i just have all the baby pics on my computer.


awwww, soooo sweet...She's absolutely beautiful She is one happy baby


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 2, 2013)

Me and my family


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Dag nabit I went overboard on the rainbow rep.. *
> 
> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
> 
> ...


It's the thought that counts Inda lol. Thank you for thinking of me


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, i can't rep you again either.


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Dag nabit I went overboard on the rainbow rep.. *
> 
> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
> *


*


* lol, I managed to pull it off


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Me and my family
> 
> View attachment 2598101
> View attachment 2598102
> View attachment 2598103


That's awesome, nice to see you bro! Cheers


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Shit shouldn't of used my early bday rep last night! Oh well she got a smurf bday wish. The best kind 

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RainbowBrite86 again.





*


----------



## gioua (Apr 2, 2013)

Mojo is this the 1st pic you have posted here??


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> Mojo is this the 1st pic you have posted here??


I've posted a couple of myself but that was many pages ago


----------



## gioua (Apr 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've posted a couple of myself but that was many pages ago


yeah may have missed that.. good looking family!


----------



## sunni (Apr 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Me and my family
> 
> View attachment 2598101
> View attachment 2598102
> View attachment 2598103


why the heck did i think you wer elike 20


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

I haven't seen any sunni pics lately....


----------



## slowbus (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I haven't seen any sunni pics lately....


I'll pm a few to ya.She sleeps with her blinds open


----------



## sunni (Apr 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I'll pm a few to ya.She sleeps with her blinds open


hahhahahahha no i dont.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I'll pm a few to ya.She sleeps with her blinds open


I don't want sleeping pics lol. 

I want the good stuff. The happy smiling beautiful sunni


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> why the heck did i think you wer elike 20


Not sure...maybe my faux teenage angst


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 2, 2013)

gioua said:


> yeah may have missed that.. good looking family!


I got lucky lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I haven't seen any sunni pics lately....



all live, if you know what I mean.....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> all live, if you know what I mean.....


That's a small glory hole lmao


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's a small glory hole lmao


Must've been made especially for u!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Must've been made especially for u!


You would know huh


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Must've been made especially for u!


Ouch, burn!! =P


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Ouch, burn!! =P


No burn, you gotta work with what the good lord gave you


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> No burn, you gotta work with what the good lord gave you


Everyone knows its not the size of the worm, it's how you wiggle it!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Everyone knows its not the size of the worm, it's how you wiggle it!


My worm wiggles very well


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

checking ouy my wifes glory hole...






And on that note....goodnight


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You would know huh


I know everysiiiiiinnnnngg! Aahahahahah!!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I know everysiiiiiinnnnngg! Aahahahahah!!


Hmm so tell me the size of my.....................
















































































































































Shoe size...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hmm so tell me the size of my.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Apr 2, 2013)

Hola Laha, como estas?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I know everysiiiiiinnnnngg! Aahahahahah!!


Hey little lady.....its 2 AM over there Right?????


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Damn Republicans!!!!!


Dam them all.....REP and DEM......UGH!!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Hola chicos !! Si, a las dos!! Estoy cansada !!

Yes it's 2, im tired!! 

How are you this evening ?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


>


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^and then you woke up!......


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hola chicos !! Si, a las dos!! Estoy cansada !!
> 
> Yes it's 2, im tired!!
> 
> How are you this evening ?


Lo Mismo.....un dia muy largo....me levante muy temprano.....You guys kept me up late....lol and I was up super early....I am tired as well!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 2, 2013)

Today my EC pen broke but even worse I overloaded the system and melted a junction box (electrician tomorrow). Today needs to end - soon!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Today my EC pen broke but even worse I overloaded the system and melted a junction box (electrician tomorrow). Today needs to end - soon!!



YEP....that will happen if you over load a circut.....that could be dangerous when you start melting down wires.....UGH


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Numb nutsfff


----------



## Orithil (Apr 2, 2013)

*Yawn* G'morning. I'm up kindof early today too. It's only 7:30pm here.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Today my EC pen broke but even worse I overloaded the system and melted a junction box (electrician tomorrow). Today needs to end - soon!!


My pH/ppm meter broke a few weeks ago..a Hanna I had for like 3 yrs. 

You guys know of any good, relatively cheap meters?
Or should I just replace the Hanna?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^^and then you woke up!......


It wasn't a dream 



slightlytoasted said:


> My pH/ppm meter broke a few weeks ago..a Hanna I had for like 3 yrs.
> 
> You guys know of any good, relatively cheap meters?
> Or should I just replace the Hanna?


What is a ph meter? lol


----------



## see4 (Apr 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Numb nutsfff


can you imagine the process to actually have your nuts get numb. like sitting on a block of ice completely naked.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> can you imagine the process to actually have your nuts get numb. like sitting on a block of ice completely naked.


How bout sitting on top of salt on a block of ice?


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> can you imagine the process to actually have your nuts get numb. like sitting on a block of ice completely naked.


I know I'm from the desert, but that just seems like a bad idea..


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> My pH/ppm meter broke a few weeks ago..a Hanna I had for like 3 yrs.
> 
> You guys know of any good, relatively cheap meters?
> Or should I just replace the Hanna?


Replace the hanna. I like their pens.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 2, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> My pH/ppm meter broke a few weeks ago..a Hanna I had for like 3 yrs.
> 
> You guys know of any good, relatively cheap meters?
> Or should I just replace the Hanna?


Hannas great but those big trunchon sticks have a five year warrenty....hand pic


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What is a ph meter? lol


I guess something that is not used in kansas for growing cannbis lol



Brassinosteroid said:


> Replace the hanna. I like their pens.





Ninjabowler said:


> Hannas great but those big trunchon sticks have a five year warrenty....hand pic


Alrighty, i'll do that. It did serve me well while it was alive.
Thx for the responses, comedic or otherwise.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 3, 2013)

It sure has been quiet here tonight......


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 3, 2013)

Ill take otherwise for two thousand Alex...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 3, 2013)

Beardo face all day...so comfy I sleep wearing the thing!





Bob approves


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Beardo face all day...so comfy I sleep wearing the thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving the Bob in the background. I got Bob posters and banners everywhere in my pad


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hehehe ya I picked up tons of stuff in Jamaicia when I was just there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe ya I picked up tons of stuff in Jamaicia when I was just there


what's up girl!!!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe ya I picked up tons of stuff in Jamaicia when I was just there


One place i have been dying to go to!
Bob is one of my personal heros/role models.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Bob is one of my personal heros/role models.


same here. Bob made an tremendous impact on my life. I'm even sporting a few Bob tattoos *images and quotes* on my skin. that's how much I admire him


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

33weeks. Oy!


----------



## gioua (Apr 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2599279
> 
> 33weeks. Oy!


and this is why I have never taken a shirtless pic.. they would ask me when I was due.. 

my sis is due in June!! she just sent me a preggers pic too! Cant wait to meet the baby!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> and this is why I have never taken a shirtless pic.. they would ask me when I was due..
> 
> my sis is due in June!! she just sent me a preggers pic too! Cant wait to meet the baby!


I love babies !
We get a new Grandbaby this month !


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 3, 2013)

My friend is due anytime after friday. It's her first and I'm really nervous for her. I'll literally be on call and at the hospital as they can't speak Spanish.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 3, 2013)

^^thanks for ur support guys. I feel like biting my nails!!


----------



## slowbus (Apr 3, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^thanks for ur support guys. I feel like biting my nails!!


^^so do I


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2599279
> 
> 33weeks. Oy!


*
This is what happens when you take things serious that was poked at you in fun!!!!!!  *


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2599279
> 
> 33weeks. Oy!


awesome!

today is the day I am officially allowed to tell people about my wifes little one to be (luckily I was involved for a few minutes!). She had her 10 week scan and all is good so far, heartbeat strong like bull! All bits and bobs in place. If I wasn't so drunk and stoned I think I would explode with the sheer excitement of it all.

i got pics but now is not the time to be messing with them....anyone for a single malt, I got a nice '73 Benromach here? 

peace, DST


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

DST said:


> awesome!
> 
> today is the day I am officially allowed to tell people about my wifes little one to be (luckily I was involved for a few minutes!). She had her 10 week scan and all is good so far, heartbeat strong like bull! All bits and bobs in place. If I wasn't so drunk and stoned I think I would explode with the sheer excitement of it all.
> 
> ...


Yeah it was definitely exciting when I first saw her face and little hands moving. I have a little person inside of me and it is wonderful!

I was drinking blue machines and green machines almost all of second trimester to make sure I had enough vitamins for my little one. My diet lacks veggies most times. I take prenatals as well.

Now in the third trimester I am drinking AT LEAST one large glass of milk a day. She is growing all her hard bones now. =)

Cookies and granola bars are a good excuse to drink lots of milk.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2013)

i think my wife is still a bit shocked, her words today when the little one appeared, "freaky" lmao.

we tried for a good while, my wife had been on the pill since being a teenager and had really irregular cycles, and then she took some vitamin supplement and within 4 weeks, bingo! She's still taking something now as well. And it was just some packet from the general drug store, they are seemingly a revelation over here.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 3, 2013)

Most largest of congratulation DST. Really hope the best for you and the family  exciting times ahead!


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks TTT. much appreciated!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 3, 2013)

Hopefully she doesnt get really bad nausea. Mine was manageable. I didn't throw up at all.

Be prepared to have lots of great sex second semester!

Third semester be ready to be patient, because she is going to be tired and cranky. Just smile and take care of her when you can.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2013)

she's had reasonably bad nausea, no throwing up thank god. I am good at doing smiling

time for bed, Zebedee said. 

Slaap lekker allemaal.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 3, 2013)

Random photo drop


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 3, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Random photo drop
> 
> View attachment 2599756


Can I have a date?


----------



## slowbus (Apr 3, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Can I have a date?



hey HSG-crack a slat.I can't see shit from out here


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> hey HSG-crack a slat.I can't see shit from out here


Damn, now I know why the grass dosen't grow under my bedroom window. lol


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

oh no made an ass of myself...again!!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 3, 2013)

well miss rabbit assured herself some pm's with that pic.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> well miss rabbit assured herself some pm's with that pic.




a,aba,a,ababa,aaaa.a I don't know wha wha what to sa sa say ta ta ta to that


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2600117
> oh no made an ass of myself...again!!


Trouble...consider yourself stirred.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> a,aba,a,ababa,aaaa.a I don't know wha wha what to sa sa say ta ta ta to that


Finish fapping before you type next time, k? LOL


----------



## slowbus (Apr 3, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2600117
> oh no made an ass of myself...again!!



ok I'm next.gimmie a sec to find my camera.Its on bitches


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ok I'm next.gimmie a sec to find my camera.Its on bitches


......


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2600117
> oh no made an ass of myself...again!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2600117
> 
> oh no made an ass of myself...again!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ok I'm next.gimmie a sec to find my camera.Its on bitches


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 3, 2013)

You naughty minx!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2600137You naughty minx!


anytime hereshegrows any time


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 3, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2600117
> oh no made an ass of myself...again!!


Im gonna need proof that's you, that could be any random Internet ass. One more with the date. I really just want another pic of Dat Ass.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ok I'm next.gimmie a sec to find my camera.Its on bitches


Time to put your ass where your mouth is! Where's that pic at?!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Im gonna need proof that's you, that could be any random Internet ass. One more with the date. I really just want another pic of Dat Ass.


Well i could dig another one up oooorrr I could be like Finshaggy " Sorry guys they only let me upload one a day, guess you'll have to tune in tomorrow!"


----------



## slowbus (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Time to put your ass where your mouth is! Where's that pic at?!


no its time to put your ass where my mouth is.You guys are lucky I can't find my favorite tighty whiteys


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

I already showed mine. fail!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Well i could dig another one up oooorrr I could be like Finshaggy " Sorry guys they only let me upload one a day, guess you'll have to tune in tomorrow!"


That's the truth though, he got smacked down for abuse and is limited or he gets all rights stripped... that said, please don't be like Finny.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> That's the truth though, he got smacked down for abuse and is limited or he gets all rights stripped.


hahahaha, I didn't know that until just now!


----------



## slowbus (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> i already showed mine. Fail!!



gwn ???????


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Well i could dig another one up oooorrr I could be like Finshaggy " Sorry guys they only let me upload one a day, guess you'll have to tune in tomorrow!"


I don't mind waiting til tomorrow, but like figong said, you don't wanna be like fin.... _do you? _


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

All right... give em the photo shoot one.

Your welcome fellas.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I don't mind waiting til tomorrow, but like figong said, you don't wanna be like fin.... _do you? _





slightlytoasted said:


> All right... give em the photo shoot one.
> 
> Your welcome fellas.


alright, alright last one for the spank bank boys!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> alright, alright last one for the spank bank boys!
> View attachment 2600195


Nice, kind of a strange location for such a shot. Then again I use the mens room so I have no clue about what the hell happens in the ladies room. I hear there's lots of blow that goes on in the womens bathroom though.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

soooo, 

how's it going gang.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> alright, alright last one for the spank bank boys!
> View attachment 2600203


HA!

Womp, womp...


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice of you to join us Doc, how was your wednesday?


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> soooo,
> 
> how's it going gang.


kinda squirrely how are you Dr.Greenhorn??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

sooo, how's it going gang. did I miss anything 


lmfao  hahahahaha


----------



## kinetic (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> soooo,
> 
> how's it going gang.


asstonishing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> kinda squirrely how are you Dr.Greenhorn??


I'm doing fine  lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> asstonishing.


tell me about it  lmao


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> alright, alright last one for the spank bank boys!
> View attachment 2600203


[youtube]NQ-8IuUkJJc[/youtube]


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

was lookin' for the original post, must have missed it or it got edited / something got corrupted.. was goin' to +rep it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Nice of you to join us Doc, how was your wednesday?


it was a good one. was out all day and just got back awhile ago. gonna go get me some food though, I'm starving, lol


and I have to say,, you are one lucky mother fucker.  I envy you


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> hahahaha, I didn't know that until just now!


yup, tis what was said after he went on a spamming spree one day


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> alright, alright last one for the spank bank boys!
> View attachment 2600203


I think I just fainted...what happend? Whys my nose bleeding?


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it was a good one. was out all day and just got back awhile ago. gonna go get me some food though, I'm starving, lol
> 
> 
> and I have to say,, you are one lucky mother fucker.  I envy you


Good to hear and thank you sir.
I count my blessings as many.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it was a good one. was out all day and just got back awhile ago. gonna go get me some food though, I'm starving, lol
> 
> 
> and I have to say,, you are one lucky mother fucker.  I envy you


I envy the doc and he envies you.. Man, fuck, I'm on the bottom of the list


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I envy the doc and he envies you.. Man, fuck, I'm on the bottom of the list


nah buddy. you're on my good list so you're far from the bottom.  I got friends. and their girls lol I can introduce if you like hahaha


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I envy the doc and he envies you.. Man, fuck, I'm on the bottom of the list


Haha im flattered guys.

truth is she picked me.
..im just a nerdy farmer.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nah buddy. you're on my good list so you're far from the bottom.  I got friends. and their girls lol I can introduce if you like hahaha


lol.. nah I have my eyes on somebody else .. but that slightlytoasted guy is pretty damn lucky!! And I was joking about being on the bottom of the list, because we all know that's where theexpress thrives and picks up his women


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

Guys!! Oh no! What've I missed? A nice bit of ass! What a shame I wasn't up- I would've joined in!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Guys!! Oh no! What've I missed? A nice bit of ass! What a shame I wasn't up- I would've joined in!


It's never too late!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Guys!! Oh no! What've I missed? A nice bit of ass! What a shame I wasn't up- I would've joined in!


there's still time  lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

Hahahahahhaha !! I thought you'd all gone to bed!! Oh no!! Lol


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hahahahahhaha !! I thought you'd all gone to bed!! Oh no!! Lol


womp womp hahahha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok! Me on the beach. Check out the weird twist in my right arm. I'm double jointed!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hahahahahhaha !! I thought you'd all gone to bed!! Oh no!! Lol


yup, oh no 


so, we're waiting lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok! Me on the beach. Check out the weird twist in my right arm. I'm double jointed!!


Oh wow



Oh my


lol


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok! Me on the beach. Check out the weird twist in my right arm. I'm double jointed!!


looks like you missed a spot! i'll do you if you do me to? hahaha jp  

super FOXY btw!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup, oh no
> 
> 
> so, we're waiting lol


You know I'd never let you 'down'! Hahahahahhaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You know I'd never let you 'down'! Hahahahahhaha


hahahahahaha! I love you


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> looks like you missed a spot! i'll do you if you do me to? hahaha jp
> 
> super FOXY btw!


Well, thank you very much!! How could I refuse?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey lahada, in what decade is your age? 

I'm 25 and I'd give you the D, I'm just wondering


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahahahaha! I love you


You know, you really are my favourite doctor.  xoxo


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 4, 2013)

You must be living life right to be living it up on a beach somewhere


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok! Me on the beach. Check out the weird twist in my right arm. I'm double jointed!!


Ya cuz we're all looking at your elbow. lol
..Just gonna put these on ...

There. 
Now nobody can see where im looking.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 4, 2013)

I love my cloud pen so so so much! Smoking on that blueberry crumble.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Hey lahada, in what decade is your age?
> 
> I'm 25 and I'd give you the D, I'm just wondering



Oh no! Not this profiling s**t again!! I'm old, prob old enough to be ur Mum. How about that?


----------



## sunni (Apr 4, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> I love my cloud pen so so so much! Smoking on that blueberry crumble.


i had the exact same jacket, lost it on a booty call though that was a longgggggg time ago hahaha



fucking miss that jacket!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol lahada you did it for me! this girls off to smoke a bowl and "hit the hay"! 
Gnight guys!
[video=youtube;vqClWdOcWog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqClWdOcWog[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> I love my cloud pen so so so much! Smoking on that blueberry crumble.


Yay! Dalia's back again. Did you speak to ur gf's about joining??!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Lol lahada you did it for me! this girls off to smoke a bowl and "hit the hay"!
> Gnight guys!
> [video=youtube;vqClWdOcWog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqClWdOcWog[/video]


Goodnight darling! Sleep well and dream of huge fields of weed!


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 4, 2013)

They are unfortunately not smokers. Only hooka. But they drink like no other. Crazy Arabs.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Lol lahada you did it for me! this girls off to smoke a bowl and "hit the hay"!
> Gnight guys!
> [video=youtube;vqClWdOcWog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqClWdOcWog[/video]


night miss rabbit


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh no! Not this profiling s**t again!! I'm old, prob old enough to be ur Mum. How about that?


That's 40's

You're not old imo, you're _experienced_

Coincidentally, _experienced_ is exactly what most men my age are looking for...


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Lol lahada you did it for me! this girls off to smoke a bowl and "hit the hay"!
> Gnight guys!
> [video=youtube;vqClWdOcWog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqClWdOcWog[/video]


Young Frankenstein is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Goodnight darling! Sleep well and dream of huge fields of weed!





Orithil said:


> Young Frankenstein is one of my favorite movies.


Lahada like I ever dream about anything else!

Orithil me too! i'm going to put it on right now and pass out! this ones for you!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's 40's
> 
> You're not old imo, you're _experienced_
> 
> Coincidentally, _experienced_ is exactly what most men my age are looking for...



Haha!! If I wanted a kid I would've had one!!! My ex (of 7yrs) was 4 yrs older. Kenny ken is 6 mths older than me. Thanks for the offer and btw I am not 40- yet!! Cheeky!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 4, 2013)

What, less than 40?! 

Young enough to get it and old enough to enjoy it


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Here, I'll put up this OLD picture of me and my wife. OLD PICTURE. Man I was pretty fat back then.



EDIT : I remember now, I weighed 260 when this was taken. Wow. Holy swollen belly, fatman.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok! Me on the beach. Check out the weird twist in my right arm. I'm double jointed!!


I highly doubt anyone is looking at your arm.


----------



## 420God (Apr 4, 2013)

Sweet, posting ass pics! 

Me and my old roommates, the girls were about to oil wrestle.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 4, 2013)

420god said:


> sweet, posting ass pics!
> 
> Me and my old roommates, the girls were about to oil wrestle.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2013)

I always go to bed at the wrong times.....


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2600117
> oh no made an ass of myself...again!!



Id like to think that ass was for me, because I posted my picture above it .


A man can dream right


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Can I have a date?


Sure can, I will rent a hot air balloon and we can float around and get stoned .... I packed a picnic basket lol


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Sure can, I will rent a hot air balloon and we can float around and get stoned .... I packed a picnic basket lol


Man, with dates like that lined up, you're probably knee deep at all times. LOL


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Here, I'll put up this OLD picture of me and my wife. OLD PICTURE. Man I was pretty fat back then.
> 
> View attachment 2600278
> 
> EDIT : I remember now, I weighed 260 when this was taken. Wow. Holy swollen belly, fatman.


 helll yea u were ive weighed more then 260 pounds before but i didnt look that big.. ur under 6 feet huh....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> I love my cloud pen so so so much! Smoking on that blueberry crumble.


love it wen u put things in ur month


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok! Me on the beach. Check out the weird twist in my right arm. I'm double jointed!!


shit kenny donno what to do with dat bring dat here


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2600117
> oh no made an ass of myself...again!!


Why underwear no fit?


----------



## dtowndabber (Apr 4, 2013)

Great teeth!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> shit kenny donno what to do with dat bring dat here


Oh yes he does! I'm sure he could teach you a thing or two- but that would just be weird! Lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

miss bunnies ass is also usda certified rump roast


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

You know what they say, those who do the most bragging are the ones who do the worst work.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> miss bunnies ass is also usda certified rump roast


I doubt she'd let u anywhere near her even if she was single !!  lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh yes he does! I'm sure he could teach you a thing or two- but that would just be weird! Lol


 sheeeeeiiiit... ill show u such moves as da midwest midsection motorboat... da cicero ave. swirl.... da roughneck/done missonarry with u gettin choked by belt/ da cook county doggy style reach under titty grab.... an something i like to call da train...ima need atleast 3 of my hommies for this one an a box of rubbers.... you may need ice for urself... shit well buy u some ice with ds condom money we dont really need em ur clean right


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I doubt she'd let u anywhere near her even if she was single !!  lol


 yea she might even call da police :/


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok! Me on the beach.


Simply beautiful. Meet me in Cala Canutells in a week!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> shit kenny donno what to do with dat bring dat here


 lol&#8203;............


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

As large and heavy as I may have been at any time in my life, I've always been able to lift my own weight +. When I weighed 260 I could fireman's carry a 320 pound man around an 18' ring, and then lift him over my head and slam him.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> sheeeeeiiiit... ill show u such moves as da midwest midsection motorboat... da cicero ave. swirl.... da roughneck/done missonarry with u gettin choked by belt/ da cook county doggy style reach under titty grab.... an something i like to call da train...ima need atleast 3 of my hommies for this one an a box of rubbers.... you may need ice for urself... shit well buy u some ice with ds condom money we dont really need em ur clean right


bwahahahaha


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> sheeeeeiiiit... ill show u such moves as da midwest midsection motorboat... da cicero ave. swirl.... da roughneck/done missonarry with u gettin choked by belt/ da cook county doggy style reach under titty grab.... an something i like to call da train...ima need atleast 3 of my hommies for this one an a box of rubbers.... you may need ice for urself... shit well buy u some ice with ds condom money we dont really need em ur clean right



Holy crap, I just got that Dahmer/Gein vibe, man.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> sheeeeeiiiit... ill show u such moves as da midwest midsection motorboat... da cicero ave. swirl.... da roughneck/done missonarry with u gettin choked by belt/ da cook county doggy style reach under titty grab.... an something i like to call da train...ima need atleast 3 of my hommies for this one an a box of rubbers.... you may need ice for urself... shit well buy u some ice with ds condom money we dont really need em ur clean right


Wow! Sounds like you've got it all worked out. 

My, what a way you have with words Chi !!!!. Lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> sheeeeeiiiit... ill show u such moves as da midwest midsection motorboat... da cicero ave. swirl.... da roughneck/done missonarry with u gettin choked by belt/ da cook county doggy style reach under titty grab.... an something i like to call da train...ima need atleast 3 of my hommies for this one an a box of rubbers.... you may need ice for urself... shit well buy u some ice with ds condom money we dont really need em ur clean right


i cant even understand 99% of that


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> i cant even understand 99% of that


Me neither. I think he's planning something!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Holy crap, I just got that Dahmer/Gein vibe, man.


Eddie "theexpress"? Whole new meaning to taking her out for dinner.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> i cant even understand 99% of that


I could show you what he's talking about  lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

If I knew he was in the bedroom I was about to go in.... I wouldn't!!!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Head out for a night with theexpress and end up a lamp shade and shit.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I could show you what he's talking about  lol


Are you a 10th degree black belt in tongue-fu?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> As large and heavy as I may have been at any time in my life, I've always been able to lift my own weight +. When I weighed 260 I could fireman's carry a 320 pound man around an 18' ring, and then lift him over my head and slam him.


i could lift alot to my back n shoulders are strong... yet i suck at benching i either cant stabilize da weigh or maybe one arm lil longer donno. dont have this problem with dumbells i could even hold a 45 pound dumbell arm out str8 in front of me for almost a min... tryit it aint ez...it hurts after like 25 sec n getts worse fast. i was born with thick dense bones i carry my weight well ... because of that people think im lot lighter then wat i am


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I could show you what he's talking about  lol


 ur one of da hommies ima needto pull off da train...... choooooooo choooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Head out for a night with theexpress and end up a lamp shade and shit.


[video=youtube;lCHd3VCu47M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCHd3VCu47M[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Head out for a night with theexpress and end up a lamp shade and shit.


 got a soundproof torture shack in da basement.... right past da growroom


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Holy crap, I just got that Dahmer/Gein vibe, man.


 it sux da dickwell or else it gets da scalding hotwater swallow my dickjuice claricccccccccccce.....ffffffzzzzzzzzzfzzzzzzzzzfzzzzzzzzzzzzffffffffffffzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> sheeeeeiiiit... ill show u such moves as da midwest midsection motorboat... da cicero ave. swirl.... da roughneck/done missonarry with u gettin choked by belt/ da cook county doggy style reach under titty grab.... an something i like to call da train...ima need atleast 3 of my hommies for this one an a box of rubbers.... you may need ice for urself... shit well buy u some ice with ds condom money we dont really need em ur clean right


Allow me to translate.

Well then madam, allow me to retort... I will provide you with a plethora of sexual positions, including but not limited to the following; engage in oral sex, immediately followed by licking of your anus, after you have become excited, I would get on top of you and wrap a belt around your neck and while choking you ever so slightly I will penetrate your vagina with my penis, or possibly I would have you get on your hands and knees and I would penetrate your vagina from behind while reaching around and grabbing your breasts. After that, I would have my three friends come over with a box of condoms and some ice cubes and we would all have sexual intercourse with you, either at the same time or one immediately after the other. We suggest you use the ice to bring down the swelling, as we suspect your vagina will be throbbing.

That about sums up what he just said.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> If I knew he was in the bedroom I was about to go in.... I wouldn't!!!!!


 ur safe from me but beware of carne he likes old men


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> Allow me to translate.
> 
> Well then madam, allow me to retort... I will provide you with a plethora of sexual positions, including but not limited to the following; engage in oral sex, immediately followed by licking of your anus, after you have become excited, I would get on top of you and wrap a belt around your neck and while choking you ever so slightly I will penetrate your vagina with my penis, or possibly I would have you get on your hands and knees and I would penetrate your vagina from behind while reaching around and grabbing your breasts. After that, I would have my three friends come over with a box of condoms and some ice cubes and we would all have sexual intercourse with you, either at the same time or one immediately after the other. We suggest you use the ice to bring down the swelling, as we suspect your vagina will be throbbing.
> 
> That about sums up what he just said.


british accent included..... after nutts have busted we can all have tea n scones..... or cocaine n cognac ladies choice


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

we gonna pass dat broad around like a stolen car jo


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> Allow me to translate.
> 
> Well then madam, allow me to retort... I will provide you with a plethora of sexual positions, including but not limited to the following; engage in oral sex, immediately followed by licking of your anus, after you have become excited, I would get on top of you and wrap a belt around your neck and while choking you ever so slightly I will penetrate your vagina with my penis, or possibly I would have you get on your hands and knees and I would penetrate your vagina from behind while reaching around and grabbing your breasts. After that, I would have my three friends come over with a box of condoms and some ice cubes and we would all have sexual intercourse with you, either at the same time or one immediately after the other. We suggest you use the ice to bring down the swelling, as we suspect your vagina will be throbbing.
> 
> That about sums up what he just said.


LMAO....well done see4!!!! Glad you cleared that up for all the kiddos!!


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> we gonna pass dat broad around like a stolen car jo


I feel you are being very insensitive to our female companions. We should at least buy them flowers first.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> I feel you are being very insensitive to our female companions. We should at least buy them flowers first.


 donno about flowers maybe a happymeal..... only if i can have da fries an da doc can have da toy


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> Allow me to translate.
> 
> Well then madam, allow me to retort... I will provide you with a plethora of sexual positions, including but not limited to the following; engage in oral sex, immediately followed by licking of your anus, after you have become excited, I would get on top of you and wrap a belt around your neck and while choking you ever so slightly I will penetrate your vagina with my penis, or possibly I would have you get on your hands and knees and I would penetrate your vagina from behind while reaching around and grabbing your breasts. After that, I would have my three friends come over with a box of condoms and some ice cubes and we would all have sexual intercourse with you, either at the same time or one immediately after the other. We suggest you use the ice to bring down the swelling, as we suspect your vagina will be throbbing.
> 
> That about sums up what he just said.





Bear Country said:


> LMAO....well done see4!!!! Glad you cleared that up for all the kiddos!!


Very informative.
You should have your own PBS special.


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> donno about flowers maybe a happymeal..... only if i can have da fries an da doc can have da toy


thats fine, you guys can have whatever you want. i will be busy being big daddy long stroke.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> thats fine, you guys can have whatever you want. i will be busy being big daddy long stroke.


maaaaaaan dat lil chode back in ur pants kid none invited u.... diss is an A and B party so U can C ur way out


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

&#8203;........


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> &#8203;........


 damn doc she said dat let me clean off a place for her to sit.....allow me a moment to wipe my face wit sleave


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Are you a 10th degree black belt in tongue-fu?


 ill max out on some pussy like its scezwon beef


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> damn doc she said dat let me clean off a place for her to sit.....allow me a moment to wipe my face wit sleave


"What? Dolly Parton is supposed to be sitting here? Let me clear a spot."

haha cheech and chong.


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> maaaaaaan dat lil chode back in ur pants kid none invited u.... diss is an A and B party so U can C ur way out


Don't hate on me cuz my phat cock will make that pussy like a wind tunnel for your pencil dick... im just sayin.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> Don't hate on me cuz my phat cock will make that pussy like a wind tunnel for your pencil dick... im just sayin.


 u dont got da kickit ticket... get off da block


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

this troll off should be good.. all we need now is uncle bucky to join the mix, lol


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this troll off should be good.. all we need now is uncle bucky to join the mix, lol


naw. i'll let express have his day. i got more important things to deal with.

besides how can you compete against, "u dont got a kickit ticket"... i mean that is just lyrical gold.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this troll off should be good.. all we need now is uncle bucky to join the mix, lol


 it aint even like dat... i gotta go take a shit n get back to house huntin ill holla back


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> naw. i'll let express have his day. i got more important things to deal with.
> 
> besides how can you compete against, "u dont got a kickit ticket"... i mean that is just lyrical gold.


 ya momma got orangatang titties.............


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

[email protected] 2. 


you guys do know I use "likes" as an instigating tool do ya. lol also quoting posts is also a good instigating tool... just saying lol


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> naw. i'll let express have his day. i got more important things to deal with.
> 
> besides how can you compete against, "u dont got a kickit ticket"... i mean that is just lyrical gold.





theexpress said:


> ya momma got orangatang titties.............




10 characters


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ya momma got orangatang titties.............


that hurts my feelings. you say such hurtful things.


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> it aint even like dat... i gotta go take a shit n get back to house huntin ill holla back


quit lyin. you know you're sexting TOP right now... are you two cyber _docking_ right now?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> quit lyin. you know you're sexting TOP right now... are you two cyber _docking_ right now?


 ya lady got orangatang titties to in order for her to suck her own nipples she gotta dancing to naughty by nature n shit. an even den sumone gotta lift her titty to her mouth


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

i troll so good im gettin rep fot it lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Someone say there's a troll issue? Guess what time it is?


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i troll so good im gettin fot it lol


Trolling successfully would mean that you could spell to the point that people had a fuckin' clue what you were saying half the time, just being honest.


----------



## zVice (Apr 4, 2013)

troll'o'clock

reroll the troll



Figong said:


> Someone say there's a troll issue? Guess what time it is?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

wen ur drun k u kant spel dumy!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> wen ur drun k u kant spel dumy!!!


LIES AND SLANDER! I'm absolutely fucking wasted at this point, my spelling is fine. LOL!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

I like how the usual suspects showed up when I mentioned troll lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I like how the usual suspects showed up when I mentioned troll lol


Was watching how fast it was getting updated, and figured I'd peek - was pure coincidence.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

C'mon sparky, I'm here for your game of troll the trolls - I'm the host, so don't stop your shit now, we've not even got the party started / set it off yet.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

im better my fists den i am with letters


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Was watching how fast it was getting updated, and figured I'd peek - was pure coincidence.


whenever i see a fast moving thread, I take a peek too lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im better my fists den i am with letters


 them's fighting words lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im better my fists den i am with letters


Sounds good to me, are you challenging me to a physical altercation? If so, just hope your 1 punch will be a lucky one.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> them's fighting words lol


no these are..... tell ur sister i got atleast 7 inches and a muffin top for her.....


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im better my fists den i am with letters









Im better with pictures than with fists. Your mom thinks the opposite.


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> no these are..... tell ur sister i got atleast 7 inches and a muffin top for her.....


Damn man, you have long fingers! Too bad your weenis is hung like a field mouse.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> no these are..... tell ur sister i got atleast 7 inches and a muffin top for her.....


keep it going. I'm gonna take a shower right now. if I see something good, II'll come back with a response. if not, that means you need to up your game. maybe someone should start a separate thread before we hijack the fuck outta this one lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Sounds good to me, are you challenging me to a physical altercation? If so, just hope your 1 punch will be a lucky one.


 looooooooooool id rock ur ass and leave u in a dark n dirty chicago alley broke n shoeless


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looooooooooool id rock ur ass and leave u in a dark n dirty chicago alley broke n shoeless



You sure talk a lot about fisting and rocking people's asses... Im starting to think you bat for the other team my friend.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ... in a dark n dirty chicago alley broke n shoeless


This describes most of the people I've met in Chicago.


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok. You're too slow. I have a meeting. Peace.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looooooooooool id rock ur ass and leave u in a dark n dirty chicago alley broke n shoeless


How thoughtful of you to offer to rock my ass, but I'm straight dude - as for a fight, you have about the same odds as a one-legged man in an ass kicking contest of winning.


----------



## zVice (Apr 4, 2013)

the only thing that upsets me about trolling is all the bullshit you have to skim through to actually find something worth reading.

boring trolls are boring

and...


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

orithil said:


> this describes most of the people i've met in chicago.


***zing***


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss rabbit time to bring this back to a picture of yourself thread I do declare enough of all these words... Wish I could post pics from an iPad it's just not in the cards


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Miss rabbit time to bring this back to a picture of yourself thread I do declare enough of all these words... Wish I could post pics from an iPad it's just not in the cards


Pssssst...you don't have to front, everyone already knows you just want some fap material. It's okay, no shame to the game, amirite? LOL


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

Well yeah she makes bestiality seem plausible such a sexy rabbit


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> Damn man, you have long fingers! Too bad your weenis is hung like a field mouse.


 u know wat i like to do..... make some extra saucey ribs.... den have ur sister come threw as im eating em..... then have her suck my balls n dick as i use the hair on her head as a napkin


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u know wat i like to do..... make some extra saucey ribs.... den have ur sister come threw as im eating em..... then have her suck my balls n dick as i use the hair on her head as a napkin


Awesome, so you can't even keep a coherent thought capable of a real insult.. and back the fuck off of see4 - this is our battle, unless you're going to ignore my comments and run like the bitch you are? Pick a door and guard it halfpint.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 is a bandwagon troll.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

anything to stop this cock fight haha


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Awesome, so you can't even keep a coherent thought capable of a real insult.. and back the fuck off of see4 - this is our battle, unless you're going to ignore my comments and run like the bitch you are? Pick a door and guard it halfpint.


 looooooooool wtf u talkin about u test tube baby....


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looooooooool wtf u talkin about u test tube baby....


If you have to ask what I'm talking about, there's no chance of you winning this round. I run circles around those with the IQ of celery, like yourself. That said, test tube baby insults were around before you were a tingle in your daddy's sack - slow it down before you hurt yourself, shortcake.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2600877
> anything to stop this cock fight haha


Truly, am not so sure that'd stop one.. but it could be one of a completely different type - just sayin'.. hahaha


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Truly, am not so sure that'd stop one.. but it could be one of a completely different type - just sayin'.. hahaha


Dam I was hoping that would relax things! looks like it might just be making them bigger


----------



## sunni (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2600877
> anything to stop this cock fight haha


nothing stops theexpress once he gets going hes the energizer bunny on roid rage


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> nothing stops theexpress once he gets going hes the energizer bunny on roid rage


Idk sunni if we could get you in on things it might change it up...

EDIT: I feel like saying no fighting at a reggae concert but on this thread haha


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Dam I was hoping that would relax things! looks like it might just be making them bigger


When I wanna relax things, I use napalm. Nothing's quite as relaxing as blowing some shit up and watching it burn. Especially people.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> When I wanna relax things, I use napalm. Nothing's quite as relaxing as blowing some shit up and watching it burn. Especially people.


how about just dousing people in water laced with LSD? although napalm is less cleanup...


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> When I wanna relax things, I use napalm. Nothing's quite as relaxing as blowing some shit up and watching it burn. Especially people.


I myself use white phosphorus, which also works great for emergency greenhouse plant material removal... spontaneously combusts when exposed to O2.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

See? talk about blowing shit up and the cockfight switches to wonderment at the variety of ways we can destroy shit.


Humans are so predictable. LOL


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2600877
> anything to stop this cock fight haha


girl i wanna use da hair on ur head as a napkin to..... ur gonna start more cock fights den ur gonna stop..... ive give up hustlin for u......JK I LOVE MY MONEY TOO MUCH


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> girl i wanna use da hair on ur head as a napkin to..... ur gonna start more cock fights den ur gonna stop..... ive give up hustlin for u......JK I LOVE MY MONEY TOO MUCH


I get the feeling the only thing you ever hustled was your tighty-whiteys down to make the rent.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I get the feeling the only thing you ever hustled was your tighty-whiteys down to make the rent.


 shut ur fatass up ur only still here cuzz i mentioned saucey ribz


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> When I wanna relax things, I use napalm. Nothing's quite as relaxing as blowing some shit up and watching it burn. Especially people.


ORITHAL....WTF has gotten into you today...lmao.........We need to take you for a walk!!! lol


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> shut ur fatass up ur only still here cuzz i mentioned saucey ribz


And you're only here because you might catch a glimpse of something to make that rusty tool spring back into action.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> ORITHAL....WTF has gotten into you today...lmao.........We need to take you for a walk!!! lol


One word, man. Jagermeister.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

Boys boys move this shit into Finns thread and fight it out like men


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> If you have to ask what I'm talking about, there's no chance of you winning this round. I run circles around those with the IQ of celery, like yourself. That said, test tube baby insults were around before you were a tingle in your daddy's sack - slow it down before you hurt yourself, shortcake.


LMAO......emotions are running high today....I bet you Barometric Pressure is elevated today.......I need to go check that.....be right back!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> I myself use white phosphorus, which also works great for emergency greenhouse plant material removal... spontaneously combusts when exposed to O2.


ooohh spontaneous and HOT sounds like a perfect combo!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Boys boys move this shit into Finns thread and fight it out like men


Hey hey hey, don't try to delegate us to that idiot's threads, no one would ever see the good parts.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> And you're only here because you might catch a glimpse of something to make that rusty tool spring back into action.


 if dats da case tell ur mom to get a tetnis shot nigga


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> girl i wanna use da hair on ur head as a napkin to..... ur gonna start more cock fights den ur gonna stop..... ive give up hustlin for u......JK I LOVE MY MONEY TOO MUCH


sorry man I don't eat dark meat


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2600877
> anything to stop this cock fight haha


I'm afraid that wont work dear!!! You are precisly why men go to war!!! LOL and as they say in MEHICO may the best COCK win!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> if dats da case tell ur mom to get a tetnis shot nigga


Do ashes need to worry? With you, probably. After all, we know your saucy ribs are covered in thick white finishing sauce, if you're smart enough to catch that drift.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

topic change: What were you for halloween, i was monkey business, my girl a peacock.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> sorry man I don't eat dark meat


 looooooooooooooooooooooooooool im not black...... just from waste down


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooooool im not black...... just from waste down


WASTE being the operative term here.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Do ashes need to worry? With you, probably. After all, we know your saucy ribs are covered in thick white finishing sauce, if you're smart enough to catch that drift.


[video=youtube;wB-2EcxT0K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB-2EcxT0K0[/video]


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> topic change: What were you for halloween, i was monkey business, my girl a peacock.


I was a Bear.....still am.....Yawn.....boring.....muahahahaha


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> WASTE being the operative term here.


LMAO>>>LMAO.....Muahahahahaha WASTE...oh goodness...I had a good laugh with that one...... I think he meant Waist ha.....maybe???????? LOL


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooooool im not black...... just from waste down


LOL your white, speak like tha,t and your from Chicago? bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> WASTE being the operative term here.


 im just happy ur typing theese words instead of speaking them with ur hot ass breath.... if u catch my drift.... smellin like 4 week old boild cabbage n shit.... u need a prescripton tic tac..... or how bout i put some tooth paste on my knuckles n punch u in da mouth


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> LOL your white speak like that and your from Chicago? bahahahahah ahahaha


 were im from everyone talks like me.......... born n raised in da chi


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im just happy ur typing theese words instead of speaking them with ur hot ass breath.... if u catch my drift.... smellin like 4 week old boild cabbage n shit.... u need a prescripton tic tac..... or how bout i put some tooth paste on my knuckles n punch u in da mouth


Man, that took you FOREVER to come up with. Did you have to go chug down some haterade, get your ragelectrolytes back in balance? It's cool, I'm a patient man, and only 3 hours from Chicago if you feel like making that trip. Oh wait, that's three hours by car, not broke-ass bus. But it's cool, I can wait.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

i feel like giggles..


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> were im from everyone talks like me.......... born n raised in da chi


I'm sure there are some educated people from Chicago that would be sad to hear you say that.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Man, that took you FOREVER to come up with. Did you have to go chug down some haterade, get your ragelectrolytes back in balance? It's cool, I'm a patient man, and only 3 hours from Chicago if you feel like making that trip. Oh wait, that's three hours by car, not broke-ass bus. But it's cool, I can wait.


 now i remember ur that hic mother fucker i use to sell rocks to under da viaduck..... hahaha remember wen i sold u sum drywall N u smoked it.... lol good times


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> I'm sure there are some educated people from Chicago that would be sad to hear you say that.


 no dey all moved to da suburbs


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> now i remember ur that hic mother fucker i use to sell rocks to under da viaduck..... hahaha remember wen i sold u sum drywall N u smoked it.... lol good times


Is this really the best you've got, man? An 87 year old dementia patient with alzhiemer's could come up with better than this idiotic dribble. I thought you could troll, but I guess you showed me better.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Is this really the best you've got, man? An 87 year old dementia patient with alzhiemer's could come up with better than this idiotic dribble. I thought you could troll, but I guess you showed me better.


 lol roll threw wenever u want i got drywall for days........


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> i feel like giggles..


Nice.....I'm getting my ATV's ready for summer.....I took a nice ride yestersay back into the woods to see if the Birds are getting hot yet....and they was going to town...Gobble Gobble....saw about 30 head of elk....bulls already dropped thier horns....some of them....I love spring, summer and fall but I just HATE WINTER!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> no dey all moved to da suburbs


I'm just saying that i'm sure people from Chicago would like to be known as something other than crooked politicians/ businessmen, and seemingly uneducated people such as yourself.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol roll threw wenever u want i got drywall for days........


You're just making yourself look like Fin, man. You're talking a whole lot of stupid shit, but with no point, no effect, and no bite. Step up the game. Maybe we can get figong back in here, someone that can match wits...and spell it, too.


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

sorry boys, i was busy making a six figure salary, what did i miss? is express butthurt again?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> I'm just saying that i'm sure people from Chicago would like to be known as something other than crooked politicians/ businessmen, and seemingly uneducated people such as yourself.


 great pizza n hotdogs to..... now let me dirty up ur hair.... it dont gotta be saucey ribs we can do terriakki chicken to hoe


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> sorry boys, i was busy making a six figure salary, what did i miss? is express butthurt again?


Six figures is nice.....I'm done with that gig but hey sombody gotta take over....might as well be you SEE4.....LOL


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

he lieing about his salary.... all i know is after last years outdoor crop or like 5 months worth of work im sittin on close to 50 rax tax free... i do wtf i want with my time.....


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Awesome, so you can't even keep a coherent thought capable of a real insult.. and back the fuck off of see4 - this is our battle, unless you're going to ignore my comments and run like the bitch you are? Pick a door and guard it halfpint.


who you talkin to? i sure as fuck know it aint me. youre barking up the wrong tree, focus daniel-son, express is your target. 

i have to admit, express has a good shtick, a no ballin wanna be with an IQ of a field mouse. but he's kinda funny.

kron on the other hand is just a tool. he reminds me of that loser gold miner guy on bering sea gold, who nobody likes but always seems to be running his mouth, thinks he can take on the world, but in reality couldnt punch his way out of a wet paper bag.

figong, we're on the same team sport.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> ooohh spontaneous and HOT sounds like a perfect combo!


Oh it is, rest assured - and the white phosphorus too.


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> he lieing about his salary.... all i know is after last years outdoor crop or like 5 months worth of work im sittin on close to 50 rax tax free... i do wtf i want with my time.....


lol. my houses and cars, and pictures of them can prove it. but you keep rollin in your short money killa.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> who you talkin to? i sure as fuck know it aint me. youre barking up the wrong tree, focus daniel-son, express is your target.
> 
> i have to admit, express has a good shtick, a no ballin wanna be with an IQ of a field mouse. but he's kinda funny.
> 
> ...


You mis-read bro, I told him to back the fuck off of you.. not for you to back the fuck off  hahahaha


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> lol. my houses and cars, and pictures of them can prove it. but you keep rollin in your short money killa.


Pics please, with at the very least a shot of your hand holding a current newspaper or an ipad with this post, seeing as you've got a 6 figure salary.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> who you talkin to? i sure as fuck know it aint me. youre barking up the wrong tree, focus daniel-son, express is your target.
> 
> i have to admit, express has a good shtick, a no ballin wanna be with an IQ of a field mouse. but he's kinda funny.
> 
> ...


lol ill cutt ur ass into lil peaces n stuff u in a matress like drug money nigga


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Six figures is nice.....I'm done with that gig but hey sombody gotta take over....might as well be you SEE4.....LOL


yea man no doubt, im about sick of it myself... still thinkin about opening a grow store.. but the money is good, im at a startup now... with traction... i have contacts at IBM and have been discussing a potential acquisition. that would be retirement.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol ill cutt ur ass into lil peaces n stuff u in a matress like drug money nigga


You just got owned by a redneck a few minutes ago, don't you think you should go brush up a bit before taking on someone else?


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol ill cutt ur ass into lil peaces n stuff u in a matress like drug money nigga


Now ya did it.. threatening my boy isn't wise. Venture down to Little Italy and ask to meet with Fat Tony on Sunday.


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Pics please, with at the very least a shot of your hand holding a current newspaper or an ipad with this post, seeing as you've got a 6 figure salary.


lol, sure, when i get home i will, my backyard is the 15th hole on a golf course overlooking the atlantic ocean


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> lol. my houses and cars, and pictures of them can prove it. but you keep rollin in your short money killa.


 ive posted mad pics of tall money.... one was a shoe box full... ur an idiot n pay mortgage an car note so that shit aint really urs... miss sum payments see wat happends... i pay cash for everything....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> he lieing about his salary.... all i know is after last years outdoor crop or like 5 months worth of work im sittin on close to 50 rax tax free... i do wtf i want with my time.....


I know I'm not lying about mine...hee hee ( HUGE CHEESER ON MY FACE )


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> lol, sure, when i get home i will, my backyard is the 15th hole on a golf course overlooking the atlantic ocean


Cool, you understand the need for me to see this, I'm sure. After all, THIS IS THE INTERNET!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

(st.marteen)






First ride of the season!

See4 more like see14







LIGHTEN UP E-bullies


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol ill cutt ur ass into lil peaces n stuff u in a matress like drug money nigga


kid, you cant even fucking spell cut right. do you even know what the word means? your words are weak, like your pussy ass arms.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

See4, check your mail.. hahaha


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> (st.marteen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, thats some funny shit right there!


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> See4, check your mail.. hahaha


haha! oops yea i read it wrong! my b


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

E-bullies? Dude, you're not tagging me with that are you? I'm just a drunk redneck that had a bad day having some fucking fun. Shit, can't even cut loose a little bit without someone harshing the buzz.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> kid, you cant even fucking spell cut right. do you even know what the word means? your words are weak, like your pussy ass arms.


 yeah ok mister im 6'4 240 six figure salery home on golf course... whats dat now u just married jessica alba right on with ur bad self.... U FUCKING JAG OFF LOLOLOOL


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea man no doubt, im about sick of it myself... still thinkin about opening a grow store.. but the money is good, im at a startup now... with traction... i have contacts at IBM and have been discussing a potential acquisition. that would be retirement.


Sweet!!!!!!......thats where I am at.....almost out of the game but not totally.....you could say I'm Phil....from duck dynasty.....the money is still flowing in but I'm just around.....ya know lol Doing my own thing and taking a call every now and then when people are STUCK!!!! UGH which still annoys the FUCK out of me!!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> haha! oops yea i read it wrong! my b


De nada, hermano - I'll be in Little Italy on Sunday, hope he shows up


----------



## neosapien (Apr 4, 2013)

This is the worst picture thread ever.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah ok mister im 6'4 240 six figure salery home on golf course... whats dat now u just married jessica alba right on with ur bad self.... U FUCKING JAG OFF LOLOLOOL


This is best summarized with a picture:


(If you missed the context, it's empty, like the dome of theexpress.)


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> E-bullies? Dude, you're not tagging me with that are you? I'm just a drunk redneck that had a bad day having some fucking fun. Shit, can't even cut loose a little bit without someone harshing the buzz.


Nah cut loose by all means mang, pictures are worth a thousand words and I like picture books.. With the pop ups and scratch and sniff.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> This is the worst picture thread ever.
> 
> View attachment 2600995


The picture title says wife. With respect, you have a beautiful wife.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Now ya did it.. threatening my boy isn't wise. Venture down to Little Italy and ask to meet with Fat Tony on Sunday.


Fat Tony and dont forget Vinny......


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Nah cut loose by all means mang, pictures are worth a thousand words and I like picture books.. With the pop ups and scratch and sniff.


I just don't have a lot of pictures that are...um...appropriate.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> The picture title says wife. With respect, you have a beautiful wife.


Thank you. That is my wife. She is beautiful. Way more so than me. Which is why I consider it considerate when I post her pic instead of mine.


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ive posted mad pics of tall money.... one was a shoe box full... ur an idiot n pay mortgage an car note so that shit aint really urs... miss sum payments see wat happends... i pay cash for everything....


one house is paid, one condo in brazil...paid. one car paid, one house with mortgage and another car with payments... i have a 2010 ml 550 and a 2011 lexus 350... i live in one the most expensive places in the country.

and i never have to worry about getting into trouble. i also have a lawyer on retainer... do you know what a retainer is? hint, its not the thing you need to put in your busted crooked teeth mouth.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Fat Tony and dont forget Vinny......


Actually, Vinny is in Dearborn or Detroit, depending which you speak of that I know of hahaha


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I just don't have a lot of pictures that are...um...appropriate.


Pics or it didn't happen ha


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Thank you. That is my wife. She is beautiful. Way more so than me. Which is why I consider it considerate when I post her pic instead of mine.


yea neo... ive already mentioned..but your wife is hot.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> The picture title says wife. With respect, you have a beautiful wife.


Respectfully agreed, you do have a beautiful wife Neo =)


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Fat Tony and dont forget Vinny......


 fuck vinny he still owes me money from da last time we played dominoes.... and furthermore his wifes cannolis taste like shit.... both da ones she makes n ones between her legs..... ohhhh badda boom badda bing


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> one house is paid, one condo in brazil...paid. one car paid, one house with mortgage and another car with payments... i have a 2010 ml 550 and a 2011 lexus 350... i live in one the most expensive places in the country.
> 
> and i never have to worry about getting into trouble. i also have a lawyer on retainer... do you know what a retainer is? hint, its not the thing you need to put in your busted crooked teeth mouth.


LMAO....................Sorry but this is fucken funny.......Oh man.....Shit...this is therapy....FOR FREE!!!!! lmao


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> fuck vinny he still owes me money from da last time we played dominoes.... and furthermore his wifes cannolis taste like shit.... both da ones she makes n ones between her legs..... ohhhh badda boom badda bing


Do get joy out of saying that? Or do you have a bad case of verbal diarrhea


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> fuck vinny he still owes me money from da last time we played dominoes.... and furthermore his wifes cannolis taste like shit.... both da ones she makes n ones between her legs..... ohhhh badda boom badda bing


youre kinda a funny dude express, in a finshaggy sort of way


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> one house is paid, one condo in brazil...paid. one car paid, one house with mortgage and another car with payments... i have a 2010 ml 550 and a 2011 lexus 350... i live in one the most expensive places in the country.
> 
> and i never have to worry about getting into trouble. i also have a lawyer on retainer... do you know what a retainer is? hint, its not the thing you need to put in your busted crooked teeth mouth.


bitch ive spent more on lawyers den u have on penis pumps......


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Pics or it didn't happen ha


Uhhh...wait, whut? Are you hitting on me? LOL! here, have a pic of me with a rat on my head.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> youre kinda a funny dude express, in a finshaggy sort of way


 ur kinda funny dude too like in a carne secca kinda way.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like tonight is gonna be a fun night.


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ur kinda funny dude too like in a carne secca kinda way.....


thanks man, carne is a good person. wish i could say the same for you.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> This is the worst picture thread ever.
> 
> View attachment 2600995


Sorry Neo.....I cant do pics.......lets just say.....it's not in my best interest.....but I do enjoy the thread and ya .....you got yourself quite a catch amigo!!


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> bitch ive spent more on lawyers den u have on penis pumps......


because your dumbass doesnt know how to be gangsta without being stupid. dont you get it man? we're all innocent here....

damn kid, you are not good at this..


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> bitch ive spent more on lawyers den u have on penis pumps......


See, this wouldn't surprise me.. as you're not bright enough to not get caught, and rumor has it he doesn't need a pump at all. 

(I love murdering trolls with their own words.. junior - you will never learn.)


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Looks like tonight is gonna be a fun night.


Barometric pressure is high......allot can happen tonight!!!!! lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> because your dumbass doesnt know how to be gangsta without being stupid. dont you get it man? we're all innocent here....
> 
> damn kid, you are not good at this..


LMAO....thats all I can say Lol oooh shit....


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> See, this wouldn't surprise me.. as you're not bright enough to not get caught, and rumor has it he doesn't need a pump at all.
> 
> (I love murdering trolls with their own words.. junior - you will never learn.)


lol! thats right fig! tellin it like it is...my man

i snuck mine in right before yours!


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> lol! thats right fig! tellin it like it is...my man
> 
> i snuck mine in right before yours!


haha, yup you did - Those who think they have clever word choices, yet give me so much material to work with make me laugh. This guy has better odds of getting arrested than figuring out how to grow cannabis. That said, I may have to go look at any grow journal(s) he has up and see if he's a Finshaggy twin.


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> haha, yup you did - Those who think they have clever word choices, yet give me so much material to work with make me laugh. This guy has better odds of getting arrested than figuring out how to grow cannabis. That said, I may have to go look at any grow journal(s) he has up and see if he's a Finshaggy twin.


actually i hear he knows how to grow..finspaggly doesnt know how to wipe his own ass...


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> actually i hear he knows how to grow..finspaggly doesnt know how to wipe his own ass...


Yeah, noticed that he isn't growing shit in rice mixed with koolaid and sodium thiosulfate with a quick search.. I stand corrected on that point.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Yeah, noticed that he isn't growing shit in rice mixed with koolaid and sodium thiosulfate with a quick search.. I stand corrected on that point.



Wait...fucking what? Holy shit, as bad as I was when I started I at least grew plants, I didn't fucking murder them out of spite. LOL!


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

phew...now thats over with... carry on everyone else, sorry for the interruption..

*daps to fig..


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> actually i hear he knows how to grow..finspaggly doesnt know how to wipe his own ass...


I was having a shit ton of fun with you guys....now you smart asses went and spooked him off and BEAR has nothing to laugh at.....LOL Nice going boys..you to Fig


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Wait...fucking what? Holy shit, as bad as I was when I started I at least grew plants, I didn't fucking murder them out of spite. LOL!


Finshaggy is doing homemade 'testing' or was, with mediums, mixing stupid / random shit in... and then posting things about it. One of the best yet imho was his addition of milk to the regimen, which as 99% of us know, when it curtles.... would give a plant quite a fatal bacterial infection.. and that's application to the medium only... if it were injected directly into the stem, it'd be even worse, and the plant would die faster.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> phew...now thats over with... carry on everyone else, sorry for the interruption..
> 
> *daps to fig..


*fist bumps* Time for a smoke and some coffee!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

But I havent finished mt popcorn yet...


----------



## Orithil (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> But I havent finished mt popcorn yet...


Mt. Popcorn, eh? Never heard of that one. Is it high, mofo? LOL


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> This is the worst picture thread ever.


I know, where did the pictures go?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2600877
> anything to stop this cock fight haha


you're gorgeous!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> actually i hear he knows how to grow..finspaggly doesnt know how to wipe his own ass...


 and grow well to.... i gave up sellin coke n heron to grow da fire


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Mt. Popcorn, eh? Never heard of that one. Is it high, mofo? LOL


Na it was these tired old eyes or someone moved my "Y" key....


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> great pizza n hotdogs to..... now let me dirty up ur hair.... it dont gotta be saucey ribs we can do terriakki chicken to hoe


HOE? haha sir you are mistaken! Im all down for being dirty but i'm no hoe... You will NEVER attain a woman of my standard and merit. 
haha but i'm sure there are some women in da chi who are down to let you sauce them up


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u r to a hoe u just might not know it


If that's the case you sir are Webster himself


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u r to a hoe u just might not know it


Your complete disrespect for women has officially moved you from the troll category to the flaming douchebag category.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

You better watch your mouth son


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u r to a hoe u just might not know it


Secondary thought, how does a human go from being human to being an inanimate garden tool? Or is that just your inability to spell and comprehend hooked on phonics showing itself again?


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Secondary thought, how does a human go from being human to being an inanimate garden tool? Or is that just your inability to spell and comprehend hooked on phonics showing itself again?


She spends alotta time in my garden tho i tell you what.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Your complete disrespect for women has officially moved you from the troll category to the flaming douchebag category.


thank u thank hold da applause


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thank u thank hold da applause


I don't think you've grasped that it's an award you really don't want... lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> I don't think you've grasped that it's an award you really don't want... lol


 naw im wit it wen do i get my trophy.....


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> tell me what makes u great and out going........ u dont got much goin on besides dat nice tear drop booty.... what u gonna do when u 40 something n thats gone..... u might not age has gracefully as lahada.... just sayin... nothin really sets u apart from da rest of da hoes out there... dont get all gased up cuzz we say u got nice ass.... ur just da basic broad at da end of da day....


This says more about you than I would ever be able to.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thank u thank hold da applause


We can't clap all our hands would be firmly around your neck spitting on your parents for their "creation"


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

dont think i ever won anything in my life only taken.... deff aint win no spellin bs


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> naw im wit it wen do i get my trophy.....


This sunday.. meet me in lil' Italy, and we'll finish what running your cocksucker earlier started, since you wanted to threaten others with physical violence. Will break the trophy off in your ass (just how you remember from prison) after I stomp you... -bitch-.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> dont think i ever won anything in my life only taken.... deff aint win no spellin bs


i've seen pictures of you. aren't you kind of egg shaped and bald with a pedostache?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> if u only knew.......... id beat da dog shit out u... ill punch in ur face untill brain matters comes out ur ears an nose


i doubt it. you look kinda off balance and wobbly owing to your egglike shape.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh snap. It is getting raw in here.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've seen pictures of you. aren't you kind of egg shaped and bald with a pedostache?


 more of a jugg head...... but maybe... balzac got more of an egghead maybe u thinkin him... ne case wtf was ur point


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> if u only knew.......... id beat da dog shit out u... ill punch in ur face untill brain matters comes out ur ears an nose


I'd say the same for you but unfortunately nothing would come out just lost aspirations of greatness, maybe a faint memory of trying to appease your parents and the vivid memory of your uncle practicing sodomy on you infront of your mom.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> more of a jugg head...... but maybe... balzac got more of an egghead maybe u thinkin him... ne case wtf was ur point


i think you're the one without a point and more of an oval, egglike rotundity. too many cheezburgers, blimpy?

get rid of that pedostache.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i doubt it. you look kinda off balance and wobbly owing to your egglike shape.


 my police record speaks to da contrary.........


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Express.... 

You don't call a woman a hoe until you are done with her. Just common sense. Use it.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> my police record speaks to da contrary.........


Am sure you have stab wounds too, given the fact that you run your mouth off and don't know when to shut the fuck up.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i think you're the one without a point and more of an oval, egglike rotundity. too many cheezburgers, blimpy?
> 
> get rid of that pedostache.


 lol fool ur fatter den me..... u look like richard simmons n a fat alec baldwin had a baby


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Am sure you have stab wounds too, given the fact that you run your mouth off and don't know when to shut the fuck up.


 nope ...... and no bullit holes either... yes i have been shot at doe....... its much more fun wen ur doin da shootin doe


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nope ...... and no bullit holes either... yes i have been shot at doe....... its much more fun wen ur doin da shootin doe


Can confirm it wasn't me, when I draw.. I don't miss - warning shots do not exist in my world.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> We can't clap all our hands would be firmly around your neck spitting on your parents for their "creation"


Muahahahah!!!!!! Whoa......Lets see....Nice....funny....Prob true.....and hmmmmm pretty harsh!!! I like it Inda


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

It would piss me off, but he's just so damn illiterate..it fuckin cracks me up.

I'm just sitting here thinking, "He's probably just as retarded in every other aspect of his life. Let him feel like a big dog on the forums while i sit here and enjoy 'dat tear drop ass.'"


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Can confirm it wasn't me, when I draw.. I don't miss - warning shots do not exist in my world.


 neither does soap and water


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> neither does soap and water


The difference is that soap and water won't cure the VD that people get from you, a handgun would permanently.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

im fuckin roastin on all yall bitches... ive got like half dozen reps today heatin u vics up n u think ur winning lmao......


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Can confirm it wasn't me, when I draw.. I don't miss - warning shots do not exist in my world.


I like that....but of course I've had more bullets fly past my head then the average Joe..... I live by this rule....I only need one bullet in my chamber.....the rest are just extras for the next prick that wants to try his luck!!


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've seen pictures of you. aren't you kind of egg shaped and bald with a pedostache?


*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to UncleBuck again.





*


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im fuckin roastin on all yall bitches... ive got like half dozen reps today heatin u vics up n u think ur winning lmao......


Makes ya feel good does it? all the people payin attention to ya gangsta?

...someone didn't get enough hugs from mommy


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> The difference is that soap and water won't cure the VD that people get from you, a handgun would permanently.


 lol i got guns to..... u dont want it we both know u aint bout dat life cuzz ur str8 bitchmade... i got body armor to it aint no thang to me fool...


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2013)

I still don't see what this has to to with pictures of yourself?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Makes ya feel good does it? all the people payin attention to ya gangsta?
> 
> ...someone didn't get enough hugs from mommy


 naw but she sent me comissary money doe


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol i got guns to..... u dont want it we both know u aint bout dat life cuzz ur str8 bitchmade... i got body armor to it aint no thang to me fool...


Cool, thanks for telling us.
Now we know to aim at your head.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I still don't see what this has to to with pictures of yourself?


I'd throw up another one but that obviously didn't help....


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

waiting...
waiting..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Cool, thanks for telling us.
> Now we know to aim at your head.


 yeah cept i order this kevlar mask levle 3.... str8 from china..... right off ebay... thank u ebay ur da shit...


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah cept i order this kevlar mask levle 3.... str8 from china..... right off ebay... thank u ebay ur da shit...


Its gonna interfere with the bike helmet


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah cept i order this kevlar mask levle 3.... str8 from china..... right off ebay... thank u ebay ur da shit...


bahahaha I doubt that would with stand the force of 50cal just sayin.... 
its kevlar man...


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol i got guns to..... u dont want it we both know u aint bout dat life cuzz ur str8 bitchmade... i got body armor to it aint no thang to me fool...


You talk allot of shit bro......I'd like to take you into the woods for a day just to see what your made of. I think that within the first hour I would have you crying like a little bitch.......your just a punk! You have a long way to go but you might be selling yourself short because of that mouth of yours....you might never get there!! Pretty sad dude!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Makes ya feel good does it? all the people payin attention to ya gangsta?
> 
> ...someone didn't get enough hugs from mommy


The real gangsters ware suits and didn't let their ego run while. 

This is the man rappers wish to be 

"Lil' Gotti got the shotty to your body So don't resist, or you might miss Christmas"


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Its gonna interfere with the bike helmet


 lolololol.outta every lame ass thing said to me urs been da best..... id like to split this duchebag award with ya u earned it to


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

theEGGSpress said:


> yeah cept i order this kevlar mask levle 3.... str8 from china..... right off ebay... thank u ebay ur da shit...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> The real gangsters ware suits and didn't let their ego run while.


leggo my eg(g)o.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lolololol.outta every lame ass thing said to me urs been da best..... id like to split this duchebag award with ya u earned it to


Alright but only if you call me Daddy.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> bahahaha I doubt that would with stand the force of 50cal just sayin....
> its kevlar man...


 its will take multi hits from an ak an such..... nothing will stop a 50 cal short of a engine block... how many folks roll around with a 50 cal doe


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

this one is just perfect for "da" eggspress.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Dick warz!!!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 4, 2013)

so what did i miss ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

theEGGspress said:


> how many folks roll around with a 50 cal doe


a 50 cal doe? had no idea they were arming deer now.

eggs don't really roll, they kind of wobble.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its will take multi hits from an ak an such..... nothing will stop a 50 cal short of a engine block... how many folks roll around with a 50 cal doe


go big or go home man, if someone is coming for you I doubt it's going to be half ass.
[video=youtube;Ivz4NA4zHzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivz4NA4zHzQ[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> so what did i miss ?


i saw some people i like getting into it with theEGGspress so i started getting on his case. i don't even have a problem with the guy, it just seemed like fun.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> The real gangsters ware suits and didn't let their ego run while.
> 
> This is the man rappers wish to be
> 
> "Lil' Gotti got the shotty to your body So don't resist, or you might miss Christmas"


gotti was a daygo fag from new york who was assulted and extorted in fed joint by white supremasistsvlolol.....


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

Buck your outrageous man!


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dick warz!!!!!


Precisely, when theexpress' girlfriend asks for 6 inches, I tell her I fold it in half for no one.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

.50 is over-rated unless it's a sniper-rifle, .357 or 9 with hydra-shok is more efficient, as I'm sure our gangster should know.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its will take multi hits from an ak an such..... nothing will stop a 50 cal short of a engine block... how many folks roll around with a 50 cal doe


bs, unless its the newest military issue ,an ak would cut through it like swiss cheese


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> The real gangsters ware suits and didn't let their ego run while.
> 
> This is the man rappers wish to be
> 
> "Lil' Gotti got the shotty to your body So don't resist, or you might miss Christmas"



And if they have a brain...they keep thier FUCKEN MOUTH SHUT!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

all im sayin i aint honering search warrents anymore.... im not given dem a reason to get one and def not let them exacute one on me again.period


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its will take multi hits from an ak an such..... nothing will stop a 50 cal short of a engine block... how many folks roll around with a 50 cal doe


Your problly the only one with a thick enough skull to absorb the shock, a normal person would die even if it was a 30-06..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

*If you are gonna cock fight, do it right!!

ps. show some ass too!*


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> bs, unless its the newest dragon-skin military vets ak would cut through it like swiss cheese


 i have an iotv thats army issued and seen combat it will. stop a 7.62 no problem


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

.........


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 4, 2013)

No, not cock fights  .. should have stopped at boob warz, flaming!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No, not cock fights  .. should have stopped at boob warz, flaming!


Gotta deliver for the ladies!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Your problly the only one with a thick enough skull to absorb the shock, a normal person would die even if it was a 30-06..


Finally....an old timer that knows what he is talking about...LOL good one Dirt!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 4, 2013)

thats that shit i dont like ^


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> And if they have a brain...they keep thier FUCKEN MOUTH SHUT!!!!!!


 lol ive never told on myself b4.... everything i talk bout is over with.... im sure they about wat im doing.... they just gotta catch me doing it....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Damn... I thought for sure that would keep the trouble makers out.

Guess they must like the Dick.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Damn... I thought for sure that would keep the trouble makers out.
> 
> Guess they must like the Dick.


Or garden tools...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Or garden tools...


No they like the dick. Straight men woulda got up from the computer.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> thats that shit i dont like ^


???????????????????


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 4, 2013)

gotta love them scooby snacks yeahboy!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Or garden tools...


 y u take it to heart...... let that wild hoe inside ya... lets see sum more tear drop booty..... dont be salty.... i


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> ???????????????????


that was in reply to flamings pics posted
i refuse to quote it


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> that was in reply to flamings pics posted
> i refuse to quote it


Yea seeing them the one time was more than I needed!


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i have an iotv thats army issued and seen combat it will. stop a 7.62 no problem


1 round of it, yes.. up to 3 tops... if clustered, no fuckin' way... and that's factoring the SAPI in the vest (which is optional) which also stops 5.56x45, .223, 7.62x51, and 7.62x54. I'm going to summarize this and say you don't know shit about ammunition since you didn't even specify what type of 7.62 round you're trying to say the vest stops.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yea seeing them the one time was more than I needed!


well since this thread has turned into random jibber jabber for the moment 

you getting ready for outdoor season yet ?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yea seeing them the one time was more than I needed!


 ur mustache is badass.... very pistol pete like...


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> y u take it to heart...... let that wild hoe inside ya... lets see sum more tear drop booty..... dont be salty.... i


Hoes gone wild..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> 1 round of it, yes.. up to 3 tops... if clustered, no fuckin' way... and that's factoring the SAPI in the vest (which is optional) which also stops 5.56x45, .223, 7.62x51, and 7.62x54. I'm going to summarize this and say you don't know shit about ammunition since you didn't even specify what type of 7.62 round you're trying to say the vest stops.


 its levle 3a rated will stop a bunch of em... velocity dont matter or geain or wtf ever they give these to our troops for war...wtf u on


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Figong again.







*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> well since this thread has turned into random jibber jabber for the moment
> 
> you getting ready for outdoor season yet ?


I posted pics. Not my fault yall didn't participate.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its levle 3a rated will stop a bunch of em... velocity dont matter or geain or wtf ever they give these to our troops for war...wtf u on


haha you give the govt way to much credit! Esp if you think standard issue is top of the line.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> well since this thread has turned into random jibber jabber for the moment
> 
> you getting ready for outdoor season yet ?


In AZ there isn't really a good outdoor season


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its levle 3a rated will stop a bunch of em... velocity dont matter or geain or wtf ever they give these to our troops for war...wtf u on


Really? Velocity doesn't matter? so the vest is not weakened after successful shots to the same spot? You're on meth.. and depending on the military troops and where they will be.. they'll also give them IV with type V anti-stab plates - then again, you already knew that. Please sit down junior, you have no fucking idea of what you speak.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Hoes gone wild..


eeeeeeeeeeee i like da one in da middle fuck her friends doe


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its levle 3a rated will stop a bunch of em... velocity dont matter or geain or wtf ever they give these to our troops for war...wtf u on


[video=youtube_share;26I3Cfj7m2I]http://youtu.be/26I3Cfj7m2I[/video]


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> 1 round of it, yes.. up to 3 tops... if clustered, no fuckin' way... and that's factoring the SAPI in the vest (which is optional) which also stops 5.56x45, .223, 7.62x51, and 7.62x54. I'm going to summarize this and say you don't know shit about ammunition since you didn't even specify what type of 7.62 round you're trying to say the vest stops.


To put it another way.....its just a speed bump before the bullets turn you into a leaky bucket!!!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> In AZ there isn't really a good outdoor season


why is that ? what is the weather like ?


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I posted pics. Not my fault yall didn't participate.


i tried ....it said "too big for upload" *kanye shrug*


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> To put it another way.....its just a speed bump before the bullets turn you into a leaky bucket!!!!!


Yup, that's true.. if he had any idea what a 7.62 round of any type felt like when it hits a vest, it can still break ribs or crack a sternum... wouldn't call that "successfully stopping it" as much as "The bullet didn't rip your lung out of your frame, and you got lucky"


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I posted pics. Not my fault yall didn't participate.


Oh god guys please dont make Flaming post more pics!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Oh god guys please dont make Flaming post more pics!!


That's right. Better participate before I am forced to bring out more shots.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Really? Velocity doesn't matter? so the vest is not weakened after successful shots to the same spot? You're on meth.. and depending on the military troops and where they will be.. they'll also give them IV with type V anti-stab plates - then again, you already knew that. Please sit down junior, you have no fucking idea of what you speak.


Fig....its pointless bra.....he dont and he wont get it.....but I have an idea....I think Mr Express would be a great dude to send to the front lines to try out the vest!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> well since this thread has turned into random jibber jabber for the moment
> 
> you getting ready for outdoor season yet ?


I'm looking for some Hindu skunk but I have till June 1st.
Got some org. soil tunning up the rottiller and going deep for effect!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;kodiSZnefl4]http://youtu.be/kodiSZnefl4[/video]

He's like the terminator in that vest.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ur mustache is badass.... very pistol pete like...


Thanks it has cush for the bush, for the wifes comfort!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Really? Velocity doesn't matter? so the vest is not weakened after successful shots to the same spot? You're on meth.. and depending on the military troops and where they will be.. they'll also give them IV with type V anti-stab plates - then again, you already knew that. Please sit down junior, you have no fucking idea of what you speak.


 lol........ u have a point.... if maybe like 6 round birrst hits ya then one might get threw..... only way thats gone happen is from super close.... if u ever shot an ak ud know accuracy is shitty from far esp. and esp on fully auto.... now this is da part were u say what if i had a more accurate 7.62.... but just dont say that an stfu cuzz u aint holding down no dragonov... so fuck off i got a scar i just bought that will fuck u up... ever been shot with a scar.... and no call of duty games dont count


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Fig....its pointless bra.....he dont and he wont get it.....but I have an idea....I think Mr Express would be a great dude to send to the front lines to try out the vest!!!


He can run all he wants with a IIIA, I won't wear less than IV at any point, and would prefer to have V anti-stab / rifle plates in, if possible.. but the ceramic plates are heavy as fuck and aren't meant for smaller frames at all.. so body frame / build plays a part in what's 'sane' to wear.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

If you get shot in the leg, arm or face you will be fucked.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> why is that ? what is the weather like ?


Less than 13% humidity with consistently above 110 degree temps for more than 3 months. oh ya and most nights are lucky to drop below 95


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Less than 13% humidity with consistently above 110 degree temps for more than 3 months. oh ya and most nights are lucky to drop below 95


I could grow in that N.P.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol........ u have a point.... if maybe like 6 round birrst hits ya then one might get threw..... only way thats gone happen is from super close.... if u ever shot an ak ud know accuracy is shitty from far esp. and esp on fully auto.... now this is da part were u say what if i had a more accurate 7.62.... but just dont say that an stfu cuzz u aint holding down no dragonov... so fuck off i got a scar i just bought that will fuck u up... ever been shot with a scar.... and no call of duty games dont count


Took you long enough to google it, and there's more than one on RIU that has class 3 and can legally own automatic weapons, and silencers both. I don't play call of duty, or FPS shooters at all.. that said, what version of the SCAR?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2013)

that dude is weak lol

[video=youtube;XvNPRpFHRi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=XvNPRpFHRi8[/video]


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I could grow in that N.P.


I would pay you so much.
Come teach me.

Also the ground is solid clay. when they make foundations for the idiots who want to build their house with basements, the process often starts with dynamite. lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Now I wait 3 minutes while he googles what version is a 'safe' answer, before I hit him with questions about the firearm that are not googleable as I just checked. Smoke break!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you get shot in the leg, arm or face you will be fucked.


 nope got bullitproof mask on dea style.... to fig do they make full body suits bullitproof now or u still gotta sew them urself.... THATS WATS ON MENU NEXT


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Now I wait 3 minutes while he googles what version is a 'safe' answer, before I hit him with questions about the firearm that are not googleable as I just checked. Smoke break!


 ur an idiot lol..... im slow cuzz im on here via xbox till my new laptop gets here


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nope got bullitproof mask on dea style.... to fig do they make full body suits bullitproof now or u still gotta sew them urself.... THATS WATS ON MENU NEXT


You completely evaded my question as to what model of the SCAR you supposedly just bought, stop deflecting and answer the fuckin' question ya damn poseur.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ur an idiot lol..... im slow cuzz im on here via xbox till my new laptop gets here


Not entirely accurate, you're just slow in general - the technology doesn't factor into that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

He is taking the time to peak back at my pics.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> You completely evaded my question as to what model of the SCAR you supposedly just bought, stop deflecting and answer the fuckin' question ya damn poseur.


 16 bitch n ive posted pix of it i aint gotta lie


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> 16 bitch n ive posted pix of it i aint gotta lie


So the 7.62x51 with the new mags they've released then?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Not entirely accurate, you're just slow in general - the technology doesn't factor into that.


 suck my dick.... i dont have lil keyboard thing.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> So the 7.62x51 with the new mags they've released then?


 i dont know about all that i paid 3k for it and it came with a plastic bag of bullits... no box so i cant tell ya..... i just know it shoots n well and ill drop ur ass with it.....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> He can run all he wants with a IIIA, I won't wear less than IV at any point, and would prefer to have V anti-stab / rifle plates in, if possible.. but the ceramic plates are heavy as fuck and aren't meant for smaller frames at all.. so body frame / build plays a part in what's 'sane' to wear.


In my time....we had shit for gear.....todays soldier has the best gear around.....we were fighting off bullets with our dam bdu's.....if you catch my drift


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

Instead of all this talk how aout you all give up your picture or go start another thread k??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Whip em out boys, measure and go home.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i dont know about all that i paid 3k for it and it came with a plastic bag of bullits... no box so i cant tell ya..... i just know it shoots n well and ill drop ur ass with it.....


You don't know what the gun is chambered? Are you serious?... This discussion is over, I'll end up talking in circles due to your inability to answer my questions... but in closing.. I'll give you a hint... the Mk16, assuming Mod 0 is chambered 5.56x45, and uses the new STANAG (see: M16) magazines. The 17 (assuming Mod 0 is 7.62x51) .. not even factoring the barrel options for each. Smoke time.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i dont know about all that i paid 3k for it and it came with a plastic bag of bullits... no box so i cant tell ya..... i just know it shoots n well and ill drop ur ass with it.....



This guy... gangster grills over here acting like a hard on


----------



## sunni (Apr 4, 2013)

oh my god stop or its gunna get closed again


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i dont know about all that i paid 3k for it and it came with a plastic bag of bullits... no box so i cant tell ya..... i just know it shoots n well and ill drop ur ass with it.....


you can tell the model by looking at the chamber. it should have it engraved some where on it.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> In my time....we had shit for gear.....todays soldier has the best gear around.....we were fighting off bullets with our dam bdu's.....if you catch my drift


Have my winter-weight arctic and jungle set in the closet as we speak, about to fish the summer set out.. once we get 45F+ consistently.


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> you can tell by the model by looking at the chamber. it should have it engraved some where on it.


This here is precisely why I called BS, thanks for the visual illustration for those who may not be familiar with the gun(s) in the discussion.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

thread on lock down for now



I can't believe it, lol. i went surfing and all and you guys are still here going at it,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

by the way, I fucked up my favorite board and fucked myself up in the process. lol I ate some mean reef today, I'm hurting right now lol
I'm sooooo bummed about my board though


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2013)

Can we get back to the subject of the thread and drop all the testosterone laced vitriol.


Look, I won !

Beer drinking contest - Isolated duty, Alaska, 1977

View attachment 2601300


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

play nice gang


I still can't believe y'all lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

What's on the agenda for tonight folks? Anything fun or interesting? Any new strains being smoked that taste promising?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

5.56.... made me go in da crawlspace n shit to check.... theres gravle down there that sux to crawl threw


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2013)

anyway back on topic


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> What's on the agenda for tonight folks? Anything fun or interesting? Any new strains being smoked that taste promising?


I still have a pretty good selection of goodies left from the outdoor grow from last summer.....I just finished puffing on some Alien Kush.....its gooooood. I'm trying to make up my mind what I want to run outdoors this year?????? I have a couple of jars of Hash Berry left...I plan on puffing on some a little later. Have you tried those strains?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2601328
> 
> View attachment 2601329


dirt i subbed to you today on youtube


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2013)

BAR......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I still have a pretty good selection of goodies left from the outdoor grow from last summer.....I just finished puffing on some Alien Kush.....its gooooood. I'm trying to make up my mind what I want to run outdoors this year?????? I have a couple of jars of Hash Berry left...I plan on puffing on some a little later. Have you tried those strains?


Neither, have been working with the lemons, kush and haze.. and contemplating 2 breeding projects while I'm hunting for the elusive strain I want in Michigan.. and don't wish to go to Colorado to try to A) obtain then B) keep alive as I bring it 3/4 of the way across the US home.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> anyway back on topic pics of yourself
> 
> View attachment 2601327


 nice how ima get the mini draco when i go michigan.... hopefully it can be classes a rifle n not handgun up there so i dont need foid for it.... then all i gotta do is go to like armslist and find a privett seller in state... idc ill drive ll da way to da u.p. im gettin a mini draco...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 4, 2013)

Why don't you guys head over to jibber jabber.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> a 50 cal doe? had no idea they were arming deer now.
> 
> eggs don't really roll, they kind of wobble.


How many yolks you know roll up with 50 calorie dough?


----------



## sunni (Apr 4, 2013)

View attachment 2601335View attachment 2601336 haha my daddy and me, and my mom and my dad , check out those outfits and candles and the couch ..ouff haha check out THAT hair, can you say perm much!!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nice how ima get the mini draco when i go michigan.... hopefully it can be classes a rifle n not handgun up there so i dont need foid for it.... then all i gotta do is go to like armslist and find a privett seller in state... idc ill drive ll da way to da u.p. im gettin a mini draco...



that might actually be hard to get. I bet it fall under the sawed of shotgun territory. " easily hidden assault weapon"


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

doc bellator now spike tv karo da heat on deck


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

...............


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> doc bellator now spike tv karo da heat on deck


man, that shit is delayed in hawaii. it don't come on till 8 hi time... don't leak out the results! lol

the heat? haven't seen that dude forever. he was badass before


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2013)

stereo typical Hawaiian , owns a surfboard lol.


You totally cased it bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> stereo typical Hawaiian , owns a surfboard lol.
> 
> 
> You totally cased it bro


I know. you should see the damage my back and ass took, lol. I got strawberries all on my backside lol


I have other boards in my quiver but that was my favorite board. I sad


----------



## kinetic (Apr 4, 2013)

I assumed a surfboard comes with your birth certificate in HI.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I assumed a surfboard comes with your birth certificate in HI.


&#8203;.............


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

i got shamalot knockin kern out aint went down yet some goofy wit beard bout to fight wont tell ya wat hap.in karo vs hawn


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 4, 2013)

I never surfed but I had a few friends that were really good. They could get some good air. I didn't even know you could get air on a surfboard


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Figong said:


> Neither, have been working with the lemons, kush and haze.. and contemplating 2 breeding projects while I'm hunting for the elusive strain I want in Michigan.. and don't wish to go to Colorado to try to A) obtain then B) keep alive as I bring it 3/4 of the way across the US home.


What might this illusive strain be......maybe I can help


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I never surfed but I had a few friends that were really good. They could get some good air. I didn't even know you could get air on a surfboard


[video=youtube;6RVWCG4jrvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RVWCG4jrvw[/video]


----------



## Figong (Apr 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> What might this illusive strain be......maybe I can help


Inbound mail


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 4, 2013)

I got drunk and surfed in my cowboy boots in Hawaii back in the 70s.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I got drunk and surfed in my cowboy boots in Hawaii back in the 70s.


 pistol ma fukkin pete boy wild as hell


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ...............


Whatd ya do man? Find the rocks? Fight a shark? Hit a boat, the pier?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I got drunk and surfed in my cowboy boots in Hawaii back in the 70s.



That would have made a good picture...lol


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 4, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i dont know about all that i paid 3k for it and it came with a plastic bag of bullits... no box so i cant tell ya..... i just know it shoots n well and ill drop ur ass with it.....


well i could drop you with my penis but at least i know everything about it before actually doing so. 

dude i can tell you every little detail about every firearm i own not to mention others i do not. how can you not tell a guy what model weapon you have when you paid 3 grand for it with a bag of bullets?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Whatd ya do man? Find the rocks? Fight a shark? Hit a boat, the pier?


the rocks found me, lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh O I think its on again.....lol back to where I was at


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the rocks found me, lol


 damn .... for once u mean da rocks smoked u..........


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> well i could drop you with my penis but at least i know everything about it before actually doing so.
> 
> dude i can tell you every little detail about every firearm i own not to mention others i do not. how can you not tell a guy what model weapon you have when you paid 3 grand for it with a bag of bullets?


 i said 16 and its 5.56 got a ab 10 ten tec 2.... taurus .380


----------



## kinetic (Apr 4, 2013)

guns bore me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2013)

I absconded with one of the hotel wind-surfers in the 80s on Waikiki and couldn't figure out how to make it go back to the beach.
I gave up & swam back dragging it after a couple of hours.



Edit: Oh, and I was legally drunk (and then some) & finished a doob of some native dank that made me think I could actually pull it off.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I absconded with one of the hotel wind-surfers in the 80s on Waikiki and couldn't figure out how to make it go back to the beach.
> I gave up & swam back dragging it after a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> ...


LOl......thats funny.....were you sweating it as your watching yourself drift out further and further...lol


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> damn .... for once u mean da rocks smoked u..........


Do you love meth? Bc you make alot of meth refrences...


----------



## doniawon (Apr 5, 2013)

Rocks is crack rabbit.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know. you should see the damage my back and ass took, lol. I got strawberries all on my backside lol
> 
> 
> I have other boards in my quiver but that was my favorite board. I sad


I don't know how you do it. I'd be so scared of the sharks there. Drop me down 30M and I'll be happy!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Do you love meth? Bc you make alot of meth refrences...


He takes coke that is cut to fuck!!! We've seen it. That ain't no flake!! Lol


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

doniawon said:


> Rocks is crack rabbit.


Lol my bad! Edit: do you love crack? because you make alot of crack refrences...
Thanks for catching me on that one doniawon


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He takes coke that is cut to fuck!!! We've seen it. That ain't no flake!! Lol


Straight up Drain-o and Ajax huh?
Explains alot..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

U can get a rock/ball of coke. He doesn't make references to washing up...


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I don't know how you do it. I'd be so scared of the sharks there. Drop me down 30M and I'll be happy!!


Thanks for the REP!!! I like practicing the little I know with you.....actually I have noticed that there quite a few on here that are pretty good with thier Spanish!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Thanks for the REP!!! I like practicing the little I know with you.....actually I have noticed that there quite a few on here that are pretty good with thier Spanish!!


Vale!! Hablamos en castillano en cualquier momento. 

Ok!! We speak in Spanish whenever you want. 

Ive woken up at silly o clock!!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Vale!! Hablamos en castillano en cualquier momento.
> 
> Ok!! We speak in Spanish whenever you want.
> 
> Ive woken up at silly o clock!!


Hehe 
you called it castillano.lol
my abuelita calls it that and i always make fun of her for being snobby.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Hehe
> you called it castillano.lol
> my abuelita calls it that and i always make fun of her for being snobby.




Si si, soy muy pija!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He takes coke that is cut to fuck!!! We've seen it. That ain't no flake!! Lol




you know he's coming back with a response to that lol you just poked the bear with a stick


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Si si, soy muy pija!!


Hahahhahah

If you ever consider travelling to south america i suggest not using that word (pija) to describe yourself..lol

Somos ecuatorianos y alli significa como LA VERGA jajaja...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok!! We speak in Spanish whenever you want.


me gusta un poco de accion!! 


how's my spanish lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Hahahhahah
> 
> If you ever consider travelling to south america i suggest not using that word (pija) to describe yourself..lol
> 
> Somos ecuatorianos y alli significa como LA VERGA jajaja...


hahaha really? I had no idea.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Vale!! Hablamos en castillano en cualquier momento.
> 
> Ok!! We speak in Spanish whenever you want.
> 
> Ive woken up at silly o clock!!


Ya its a little after 8 AM over there now...lol I need to improve on my spelling ALLOT but I can pretty much understand everything you write.....Reply in spanish and I will attempt to translate k lets see how close I get ...


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Hahahhahah
> 
> If you ever consider travelling to south america i suggest not using that word (pija) to describe yourself..lol
> 
> Somos ecuatorianos y alli significa como LA VERGA jajaja...


What is "ecuatorianos" over there it signifies "like" A dick????


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> What is "ecuatorianos" over there it signifies "like" A dick????


He said they're from Ecuador, and that pija means dick (rough translation)


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> hahaha really? I had no idea.


There are some pretty smart folks on here but by the same token.........there are some pretty ............................on here lol


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> What is "ecuatorianos" over there it signifies "like" A dick????


Ya

"My family is from Ecuador, and down there that word means 'dick.'"

But 'snobby' Castillanos use it to mean like 'a dandy'


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> There are some pretty smart folks on here but by the same token.........there are some pretty ............................on here lol


My statement was in relation to them being from Ecuador


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> He said they're from Ecuador, and that pija means dick (rough translation)


Of course...now it makes perfect sense.....


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

I dont really think all Spaniards are snobby, i just like to tease..


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Ya
> 
> "My family is from Ecuador, and down there that word means 'dick.'"
> 
> But 'snobby' Castillanos use it to mean like 'a dandy'


Lol uh ha.....I see well fuck it.....I already know how to grow weed....I might as well hone my Spansh skills!! lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Lol uh ha.....I see well fuck it.....I already know how to grow weed....I might as well hone my Spansh skills!! lol


Excelente elección!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Ya
> 
> "My family is from Ecuador, and down there that word means 'dick.'"
> 
> But 'snobby' Castillanos use it to mean like 'a dandy'


Well how was Lahada using the word in her phrase.....??


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Lol uh ha.....I see well fuck it.....I already know how to grow weed....I might as well hone my Spansh skills!! lol





Figong said:


> Excelente elección!


Son muy graciosos!! Me divierta mucho estar aqui con ustedes!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Well how was Lahada using the word in her phrase.....??


It doesnt translate right.
"I'm alot/very dick."
Thats why its so funny


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Son muy graciosos!! Me divierta mucho estar aqui con ustedes!


Glad to hear that!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Glad to hear that!


Haha you little devil. You're either much more proficient in Spanish than you let on..or you busted out the pocket travel-dictionary.


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Haha you little devil. You're either much more proficient in Spanish than you let on..or you busted out the pocket travel-dictionary.


No travel dictionary or online dictionary would put that together sanely without missing words, due to structure you used and context.. we'll assume I'm mostly fluent / fluent in 3 or more languages.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> No travel dictionary or no online dictionary would put that together sanely without missing words, due to structure you used and context.. we'll assume I'm mostly fluent / fluent in 3 or more languages.


that's hot


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> that's hot


sorry Paris Hilton moment...


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> that's hot


Ha italiano fare la stessa cosa?


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> No travel dictionary or online dictionary would put that together sanely without missing words, due to structure you used and context.. we'll assume I'm mostly fluent / fluent in 3 or more languages.


Well done sir!
And over in the blue corner ladies and gents, weighing in at awesome and a quarter, a true renaissance man!


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Well done sir!
> And over in the blue corner ladies and gents, weighing in at awesome and a quarter, a true renaissance man!


To be fair, the 3 languages other than English that I know mostly fluently / fluently have overlapping words... Spanish, Portuguese, and Italian 
Am going to be starting to learn Farsi, but can't even count to 10 in it yet.. hahaha


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Ha italiano fare la stessa cosa?


LOVE ITALIAN!!! My daughters name is Consiglia! gosh it's nice knowing you know how it sounds! Yepp, I have to learn i'll probably stick with the Italian names! soo romantic


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Son muy graciosos!! Me divierta mucho estar aqui con ustedes!


I am Greatful or gracious or thankful ???? You enjoy being here with us?? Esta Vien eso??


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 5, 2013)

welp since this is the pic thread and there hasnt been one pic posted in about 3 pages i guess i will lend a hand, that what the pic thread is for right


my beautiful little baby boy.


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> LOVE ITALIAN!!! My daughters name is Consiglia! gosh it's nice knowing you know how it sounds! Yepp, I have to learn i'll probably stick with the Italian names! soo romantic


Beautiful name for your daughter!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> To be fair, the 3 languages other than English that I know mostly fluently / fluently have overlapping words... Spanish, Portuguese, and Italian
> Am going to be starting to learn Farsi, but can't even count to 10 in it yet.. hahaha


Oh i lived in Brazil for 6 years!
Although i can passably speak colloquial Portuguese, sadly i never learned to write it..
lets try
Eu falla portuges


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I am Greatful or gracious or thankful ???? You enjoy being here with us?? Esta Vien eso??


You're close, extremely close


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm just a bit curious, how'd you learn all the languages? I took four years of Spanish classes, and I speak about as much Spanish as you'd expect from the average taco bell consumer.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Beautiful name for your daughter!


Thankyou! we picked it from an old family name, she was going to be Rhiannon but the moment I saw Consiglia I knew that was it! Super happy we went that direction it ended up being more meaningful then we could have hoped!


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Oh i lived in Brazil for 6 years!
> Although i can passably speak colloquial Portuguese, sadly i never learned to write it..
> lets try
> Eu falla portuges


Voce vai fazer bem


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> No travel dictionary or online dictionary would put that together sanely without missing words, due to structure you used and context.. we'll assume I'm mostly fluent / fluent in 3 or more languages.


Fucken excellente amigo.....sign me up Carnal...lol I'm all about that.....You teach me another language....I'll teach you how to pilot the airplane...lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I'm just a bit curious, how'd you learn all the languages? I took four years of Spanish classes, and I speak about as much Spanish as you'd expect from the average taco bell consumer.


Ex-mil, extensive background in SIGINT, computer security, and translation. It helps that I have a photographic memory


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Ex-mil, extensive background in SIGINT, computer security, and translation. It helps that I have a photographic memory


Well, that about does it for this episode of "Lucky Fuckers", we hope you enjoyed being with us tonight.


I was thinking about getting that Rosetta Stone, maybe learning German.


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Fucken excellente amigo.....sign me up Carnal...lol I'm all about that.....You teach me another language....I'll teach you how to pilot the airplane...lol


hahaha, then I'll teach you TAF writing so you can fly the plane into storms blindly, yet safely?


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, that about does it for this episode of "Lucky Fuckers", we hope you enjoyed being with us tonight.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about getting that Rosetta Stone, maybe learning German.


hahahaha, trust me.. the photographic memory is a curse - people say they want it, but during traumatic situations.. your mind takes pics of things you'd rather forget, and you can't easily flush them.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Well, that about does it for this episode of "Lucky Fuckers", we hope you enjoyed being with us tonight.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about getting that Rosetta Stone, maybe learning German.


Orithil you da man


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 5, 2013)

here are some others. my boy and his mother in one of them, cpl more comingView attachment 2601637


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> To be fair, the 3 languages other than English that I know mostly fluently / fluently have overlapping words... Spanish, Portuguese, and Italian
> Am going to be starting to learn Farsi, but can't even count to 10 in it yet.. hahaha


I think that picking up on Italian might be a little easier because of the Latin root word origin......in many cases its very similiar to spanish....


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> hahahaha, trust me.. the photographic memory is a curse - people say they want it, but during traumatic situations.. your mind takes pics of things you'd rather forget, and you can't easily flush them.


I suppose it depends on the trauma, worst thing I ever saw in real life was someone splattered by a truck. And that's not an image that leaves easily even without a photographic memory.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

orithil said:


> well, that about does it for this episode of "lucky fuckers", we hope you enjoyed being with us tonight.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about getting that rosetta stone, maybe learning german.


lmao.....


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I suppose it depends on the trauma, worst thing I ever saw in real life was someone splattered by a truck. And that's not an image that leaves easily even without a photographic memory.


Fully understood, rest assured - I know exactly what you're experiencing. Should you ever need or want to discuss or vent, my inbox is always open - anytime bro =)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you know he's coming back with a response to that lol you just poked the bear with a stick


Im really scared!


slightlytoasted said:


> Hahahhahah
> 
> If you ever consider travelling to south america i suggest not using that word (pija) to describe yourself..lol
> 
> Somos ecuatorianos y alli significa como LA VERGA jajaja...


Que divertido!! 'eres pijo' means 'you're a snob' over here!!


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 5, 2013)

okie dokie, some fun pics, another one of the prob hottest girl i ever saw, last one is my old ex and a cousin who is like a brother to me on new years even, i think im all out of pics though sorry gang


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Fully understood, rest assured - I know exactly what you're experiencing. Should you ever need or want to discuss or vent, my inbox is always open - anytime bro =)


Hey thanks, but I'm fine with it, really. Haven't had nightmares about that one in years. 

But now, back to Rosetta Stone, you ever see it? I'm told it's as close to immersion as you can get without actually going.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Im really scared!
> 
> 
> Que divertido!! 'eres pijo' means 'you're a snob' over here!!


Si ya se, mis abuelos son de Sevilla.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> hahaha, then I'll teach you TAF writing so you can fly the plane into storms blindly, yet safely?


Well every pilot needs some background in TAF for sure but we dont practice it near enough......I think that during flight instruction there should be ton's more training on instruments....ton's more....thats where its at if shit hits the fan.....


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Hey thanks, but I'm fine with it, really. Haven't had nightmares about that one in years.
> 
> But now, back to Rosetta Stone, you ever see it? I'm told it's as close to immersion as you can get without actually going.


As for software for learning, Rosetta Stone is the best thing going - it beats all others hands down, even with Arabic and Chinese - top notch, highly recommended.


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Well every pilot needs some background in TAF for sure but we dont practice it near enough......I think that during flight instruction there should be ton's more training on instruments....ton's more....thats where its at if shit hits the fan.....


When in flight training, we had many many hours before he'd sign off on instrument rating - which is good when you're flying and can't see in front of you.. but I'd never rush through a supercell without TAF so I don't have a microburst bash the plane off the ground at 200mph.. which as we both know leads into divergent & straight line winds and I'd rather not deal with that. hahahaha


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 5, 2013)

ok gang im officially pic'd out, im not to crazy with a camera and rarley take photos


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> ok gang im officially pic'd out, im not to crazy with a camera and rarley take photos


Awesome pics in that set, kick ass


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Si ya se, mis abuelos son de Sevilla.


Tenemos una mas palabra aquí - 'resaca' for hangover. Do you know it? I've noticed you use 'ustedes' (S. American) and I use 'eres'.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Im really scared!
> 
> 
> Que divertido!! 'eres pijo' means 'you're a snob' over here!!


I thought there might be a different interpitation because the way I was reading it didnt make sense with the defination " dick " Its funny how the meanings to words change as you move from region to region....but not uncommon


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

When Keir wanted attention, you'd know because she'd climb you. My contribution to pics for the day.


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Orithil said:


> When Keir wanted attention, you'd know because she'd climb you. My contribution to pics for the day.
> View attachment 2601653


hahaha, that's cool


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Tenemos una mas palabra aquí - 'resaca' for hangover. Do you know it? I've noticed you use 'ustedes' (S. American) and I use 'eres'.


Ive only heard that word used in relation to swimming in the ocean i think.

Ya S. American. Just be glad i dont use yarda(jardin), trocka(camioneta), or chinga-everything.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> ok gang im officially pic'd out, im not to crazy with a camera and rarley take photos


WEll....I have to say that the picture with that pink cloth....you know...that pink thing.....uh ya that.....that was very nice....lol Muahahah Very nice pics brody!!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> WEll....I have to say that the picture with that pink cloth....you know...that pink thing.....uh ya that.....that was very nice....lol Muahahah Very nice pics brody!!!!


Make sure to wash your paws there, buddy. LOL!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Okay everyone.....thanks for a good evening.....its Time for the BEAR to hit the sack....Good night yall


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I thought there might be a different interpitation because the way I was reading it didnt make sense with the defination " dick " Its funny how the meanings to words change as you move from region to region....but not uncommon


Thats why it's so funny. 'pijo(m)/pija(f)' is not the same. Eg. a female chicken wouldn't be 'polla' instead of 'pollo' because that is also 'dick(polla)' 


Yup, I'm always careful when I order a chicken sandwich.


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Thats why it's so funny. 'pijo(m)/pija(f)' is not the same. Eg. a female chicken wouldn't be 'polla' instead of 'pollo' because that is also 'dick(polla)'
> 
> 
> Yup, I'm always careful when I order a chicken sandwich.


Agreed on being careful, ordering a dick sandwich could result in an unplanned orgy.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Thats why it's so funny. 'pijo(m)/pija(f)' is not the same. Eg. a female chicken wouldn't be 'polla' instead of 'pollo' because that is also 'dick(polla)'
> 
> 
> Yup, I'm always careful when I order a chicken sandwich.


lol 
Dont wanna end up with a mouthful of mystery meat.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

Meh, I'll toss up some more pics just to keep pics in here. My old cat Church, some desk decorations, and Parking Lot Duck - he was cool.


EDIT : As a side note, I've had that Wile E. Coyote since I was 13.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> When in flight training, we had many many hours before he'd sign off on instrument rating - which is good when you're flying and can't see in front of you.. but I'd never rush through a supercell without TAF so I don't have a microburst bash the plane off the ground at 200mph.. which as we both know leads into divergent & straight line winds and I'd rather not deal with that. hahahaha


I agree 150% on that one.....you can end up in a world of shit really fast......I had some nasty experiences up there bro......scared the crap out of me.....had my knees shaking and quivering......UGH


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I agree 150% on that one.....you can end up in a world of shit really fast......I had some nasty experiences up there bro......scared the crap out of me.....had my knees shaking and quivering......UGH


Ever lost oil pressure in the middle of a lightning storm? If not, you should give that a try sometime... hahahaha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> lol
> Dont wanna end up with a mouthful of mystery meat.


 no, you can just go to the UK for that and have a nicely disguised horse meat hamburger !!

Also, if you translated Miss Rabbit to 'señorita conejo' that would have meant 'miss pussy'!!!!!  oh boy!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Ive only heard that word used in relation to swimming in the ocean i think.
> 
> Ya S. American. Just be glad i dont use yarda(jardin), trocka(camioneta), or chinga-everything.


I heard those words being used in the South West ...even up in Colorado except Chinga....i thought it was used as a cuss word???


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Ever lost oil pressure in the middle of a lightning storm? If not, you should give that a try sometime... hahahaha


LMAO......no thanks.....I will pass....lol you sick fuck....LMAO


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I heard those words being used in the South West ...even up in Colorado except Chinga....i thought it was used as a cuss word???


Loosely, it's 'fuck'... profane spanish 101: chinga tu madre = fuck your mom


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LMAO......no thanks.....I will pass....lol you sick fuck....LMAO


Stick and twisted.. I am, pedantic.. I am.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> no, you can just go to the UK for that and have a nicely disguised horse meat hamburger !!
> 
> Also, if you translated Miss Rabbit to 'señorita conejo' that would have meant 'miss pussy'!!!!!  oh boy!


I was hoping no-one would catch that...
lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Stick and twisted.. I am, pedantic.. I am.


LOL.....I know you are...I want to get some shut eye but I'm still learning cuss words so I cant leave yet...lol


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LOL.....I know you are...I want to get some shut eye but I'm still learning cuss words so I cant leave yet...lol


Maricon is a good one especially in Mex.
You should say that to every dude you encounter.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> no, you can just go to the UK for that and have a nicely disguised horse meat hamburger !!
> 
> Also, if you translated Miss Rabbit to 'señorita conejo' that would have meant 'miss pussy'!!!!!  oh boy!


Well.. I dont see nothing wrong with that.....i mean....it would go something like this....Hola...., como esta la Miss Pussy esta tarde......LMAO Muahah


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Maricon is a good one especially in Mex.
> You should say that to every dude you encounter.


You're trying to get him killed.. hahaha bad ST, bad.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Maricon is a good one especially in Mex.
> You should say that to every dude you encounter.


ST...I have the feeling that your setting me up to get my ass beat all day and night if I did that.....lol You twisted bastard...your as bad as Fig...lol trying to get me to fly the plane with zero oil pressure.....QUE CAVRON!!!!! lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Might as well use Punetero, would get the same effect - I highly suspect.


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> ST...I have the feeling that your setting me up to get my ass beat all day and night if I did that.....lol You twisted bastard...your as bad as Fig...lol


You'd pretty much be calling them drag queens if you listened to him, or wankers if you listened to my last post.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

Scrounged up some pics of when i was in high school!

lol
short hair..


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> You'd pretty much be calling them drag queens if you listened to him, or wankers if you listened to my last post.


Oh ya....thats an ass whipping for sure....maybe even a bullet with some of those crazies down there....lol....ok nite yall sun is about to shine FUCK...lol IMA be worthless tomorrow....I mean today...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Maricon means gay. It's a bad word though and we love gays here in Barca. (The gay capital of Europe)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I was hoping no-one would catch that...
> lol


Jejejeje!! De puta madre!! I saw what you did, I did!


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Maricon means gay. It's a bad word though and we love gays here in Barca. (The gay capital of Europe)


Hmm, thought it was drag queen or a reference close to it. My bad!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Hmm, thought it was drag queen or a reference close to it. My bad!


No your both right, literally it means gay, but in mexico its more like fairy or queen(derogatory).


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Maricon means gay. It's a bad word though and we love gays here in Barca. (The gay capital of Europe)


Yes...definitly...without knowing , you could offend someone very easily.....wouldnt want to do that.... LAHAD....Did you like the way I USED Miss Pussy in my sentence?? Do I get an A for that??


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Jejejeje!! De puta madre!! I saw what you did, I did!


I always get busted by the smart ones!lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> No your both right, literally it means gay, but in mexico its more like fairy or queen(derogatory).


Tis 5am, been up all night.. was thinking I might have completely mis-translated it, thankfully I didn't hahaha.. would hate to mislead Bear while we're teaching him Spanish curse words. hahahaha


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

Hope we didn't offend anyone with tonights nuttiness! Thanks for having such a great sense of humor RIU. 
G'night ya'll!


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Hope we didn't offend anyone with tonights nuttiness! Thanks for having such a great sense of humor RIU.
> G'night ya'll!


agreed, and same here - need to pass out for a few hours myself =) If I offended anyone, I apologize.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Yes...definitly...without knowing , you could offend someone very easily.....wouldnt want to do that.... LAHAD....Did you like the way I USED Miss Pussy in my sentence?? Do I get an A for that??


Darling, you get an A* !!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 5, 2013)

this is my backyard. You likes?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2601700this is my backyard. You likes?


No. It's too small.


And I mean the picture, I can't even tell if I'm looking at oak, elms or maples.


----------



## gioua (Apr 5, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2601700this is my backyard. You likes?


no.. it looks scary as heck.. esp if you only have a push reel mower..


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

I am sure some of the Gay Pride boys in the Dam would dispute that. Do you have leather bars in Barca? Thankfully I have never stumbled into one when drunk, man they make your rusty sheriffs badge clench up like a mofo.

oh, my Mums in Barcelona at the moment. I loved the place as well. My mate stayed in the old quarter and just below his house was a little cafe you could score nice hash in and smoke away to your hearts content. The owner just sat taking lines of coke all night. He told us he had been paying rent on the place for years, a Gram of coke a week, lol....I am not sure he made much money in that place. He gave us most of the drink for free.



lahadaextranjera said:


> Maricon means gay. It's a bad word though and we love gays here in Barca. (The gay capital of Europe)



A video, mainly of my knees, thankfully covered up as my arthritic knees are not a pretty site.....lol.
[youtube]vBU1E3uGlyk[/youtube]


----------



## gioua (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

Brilliant, Chateau de Gioua!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He takes coke that is cut to fuck!!! We've seen it. That ain't no flake!! Lol


 shhhhhhheeeeit bitch.... this aint likethat bullshit yay yall got in europe...... first rails free u suckin some for 2nd


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i said 16 and its 5.56 got a ab 10 ten tec 2.... taurus .380


ok anything taurus makes that is below 9mm is garbage in my opinion. great affordably 1911s and beretta knockoffs tho. also um what model 16 is it. they make a few different ones. also what was your manufacturer? 1... 2... 3... go google.

also were you talking about the AB ten tec 9? not tec 2 becuz you confused the shit out of me.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Scrounged up some pics of when i was in high school!
> 
> lol
> short hair..
> View attachment 2601670View attachment 2601671View attachment 2601672


id fuck... lmao j/k no homo. lol.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

Merry Christmas....................


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> ok anything taurus makes that is below 9mm is garbage in my opinion. great affordably 1911s and beretta knockoffs tho. also um what model 16 is it. they make a few different ones. also what was your manufacturer? 1... 2... 3... go google.
> 
> also were you talking about the AB ten tec 9? not tec 2 becuz you confused the shit out of me.


yup ab 10 tec 9


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

we might as well change the name of this thread to
Boys and their Guns that can't get a clue.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

and i fux with taurus they way more shitty manfactures... like highpoint...... cobra......instec with there jammers...... calico u cant even load there hundred 22 all the way or it to will jam pistol or rifle


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

DST said:


> I am sure some of the Gay Pride boys in the Dam would dispute that. Do you have leather bars in Barca? Thankfully I have never stumbled into one when drunk, man they make your rusty sheriffs badge clench up like a mofo.
> 
> oh, my Mums in Barcelona at the moment. I loved the place as well. My mate stayed in the old quarter and just below his house was a little cafe you could score nice hash in and smoke away to your hearts content. The owner just sat taking lines of coke all night. He told us he had been paying rent on the place for years, a Gram of coke a week, lol....I am not sure he made much money in that place. He gave us most of the drink for free.
> ]


Yeah, leather bars, glory hole bars and rainbow flagged bars are in Eixample - where I'm at right now at a friends house. There's loads of coke heads here due to the port probably. The Mardi Gras is coming up soon. I don't remember Amsterdam being that gay and I've been there a lot. Is there a gay area there? That bar owner sounds like a crazy Catalan. Next time ur over u should check out the clubs.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> shhhhhhheeeeit bitch.... this aint likethat bullshit yay yall got in europe...... first rails free u suckin some for 2nd


Im seriously not joking when I say that I've seen better oz of coke/flake in London. My Venezuelan friends here would crack up laughing if they saw that ball of recon and cut. In Venezuela golf balls cost a few $'s. So basically, I'll pass on ur amazing offer (how will I sleep tonight?) lol


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

I wouldn't describe the city as gay, but then I wouldn't describe Barcelona as gay either, more liberal and open minded. But there is a huge gay scene here. Gays have been openly accepted in Amsterdam since WWII.

Just around the corner from the Anne Frank museum is the Homomonument (what a cool word, if not anything else). This is in honour of all the Gay Jews that died in the war as far as I am aware. It's a Pink triangle which reflects the pink coloured triangles the gay men had to wear in WWII (as appossed to the yellow stars that other Jews wore). 

And there is a massive gay festival every year here as well. 
http://www.amsterdamgaypride.nl/

Not sure about a Gay Area, but there is a Grey Area coffeeshop (my favourite and owned by my friend)

Clubs? Do you mean the smoking clubs? I would have gone if I had made it to Spanabis but other things where happening at the time.





lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah, leather bars, glory hole bars and rainbow flagged bars are in Eixample - where I'm at right now at a friends house. There's loads of coke heads here due to the port probably. The Mardi Gras is coming up soon. I don't remember Amsterdam being that gay and I've been there a lot. Is there a gay area there? That bar owner sounds like a crazy Catalan. Next time ur over u should check out the clubs.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

no really we all get lost the wayback.. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread.html


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

I beg to differ, I believe my post is quite factual and informative

And here, have a pic of my shadow and be happy about it!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

La Hada la biker !!!











DST - yes I meant the weed clubs. Spannabis was great and I went to a great VIP party (I'm sure you can imagine who was there!) next time ur here let me know!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Im seriously not joking when I say that I've seen better oz of coke/flake in London. My Venezuelan friends here would crack up laughing if they saw that ball of recon and cut. In Venezuela golf balls cost a few $'s. So basically, I'll pass on ur amazing offer (how will I sleep tonight?) lol


 problem with cheap cell phone is they dont take good pix.... u cant see the kief on my buds or the pearlyness of my yola... ive broken down keys shorty... shit ive prolly snorted keys i can tell good coke just by rubbin my finger a brick by how gritty or oiley it feels .... theres garbo yay weed n soapbar hash in london..... meanwhile chicago leads da nation in e.r. visits n u think there aint raw dope here.... lol i just lost some respect for u shorty...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> problem with cheap cell phone is they dont take good pix.... u cant see the kief on my buds or the pearlyness of my yola... ive broken down keys shorty... shit ive prolly snorted keys i can tell good coke just by rubbin my finger a brick by how gritty or oiley it feels .... theres garbo yay weed n soapbar hash in london..... meanwhile chicago leads da nation in e.r. visits n u think there aint raw dope here.... lol i just lost some respect for u shorty...


Stop being silly! Go wash that shit up and see what u get back ?? No, there is good weed in London but its expensive and not as readily available. I'm not having it that your phone can't take good pics either. A good workman never blames his tools but considering that you are a tool this doesn't apply to you !  lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Stop being silly! Go wash that shit up and see what u get back ?? No, there is good weed in London but its expensive and not as readily available. I'm not having it that your phone can't take good pics either. A good workman never blames his tools but considering that you are a tool this doesn't apply to you !  lol


 fuck an acetone i only use that shit wen i rerock.... i cooked up a ball for someone wanted it hard with ammonia and from 3.5 fully dry came 3 grams of the best butter u ever seen.. no baking soda residue... all yayo base... u cant tell me shit about no coke weed or heron.... that coke u said was trash numbed my fingers when handlin it raw...... u think i would put bullshit up my nose....lmao


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> fuck an acetone i only use that shit wen i rerock.... i cooked up a ball for someone wanted it hard with ammonia and from 3.5 fully dry came 3 grams of the best butter u ever seen.. no baking soda residue... all yayo base... u cant tell me shit about no coke weed or heron.... that coke u said was trash numbed my fingers when handlin it raw...... *u think i would put bullshit up my nose*....lmao


I hear a lot coming out of your mouth so sure, why not =P


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

express you ever heard the term tryhard? You seem to do alot of it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

keep it up and this thread is gonna be shut down for good



why don't you guys just ignore chitown. y'all keep responding to his posts, he's gonna keep talking shit.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

anyway how about a pic of you and your dog homie? Maybe put sime water on this brushfire of a thread.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> keep it up and this thread is gonna be shut down for good
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you guys just ignore chitown. y'all keep responding to his posts, he's gonna keep talking shit.


I promise to be a good girl and not get the thread locked again. That dodgy penguin rollitup, has been watching me! Difficult for me not to get the last word in so here it is- minitol ( spelled incorrectly but baby teething numbing powder .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I promise to be a good girl and not get the thread locked again. That dodgy penguin rollitup, has been watching me! Difficult for me not to get the last word in so here it is- minitol ( spelled incorrectly but baby teething numbing powder .


I think what you're referring to is Mannitol - that used to be (in the 70's) the preferred cut material.
It is sugar based - no numbing properties that I know of.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That dodgy penguin rollitup, has been watching me!


Paranoid? I hear the coke does that to people.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone else notice that when blow is the subject that people get really fucking hostile? No wonder I never touch the shit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Paranoid? I hear the coke does that to people.


nope, she's being watched. lol

lahada's been a bad girl

she needs a spanking


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think what you're referring to is Mannitol - that used to be (in the 70's) the preferred cut material.
> It is sugar based - no numbing properties that I know of.


 lol thank u


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Paranoid? I hear the coke does that to people.


Lol! He was on the 'last 10 visitors' bit on the profile page. Also, it's 'that coke...' not 'the'.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think what you're referring to is Mannitol - that used to be (in the 70's) the preferred cut material.
> It is sugar based - no numbing properties that I know of.


Lol, because I'm no expert and would never attain to be!


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yup ab 10 tec 9


sounds like a loud load of bullshit to me dude. im glad you know how to google. you still didnt answer my question about which model scar 16 you have. and which manufacturer?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol, because I'm no expert and would never attain to be!


 well i am now shut up an go bake me some pie lol no mannitol.......


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol! He was on the 'last 10 visitors' bit on the profile page. Also, it's 'that coke...' not 'the'.


In America we use "the" infront of things for comedic and/or trivial value. Atleast in the area I'm from. 

Must be Sunni was stalking me then because she was on the last "10 visitors" for 60 people. Though I think it counts non registered users so she probably just stopped by once.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> well i am now shut up an go bake me some pie lol no mannitol.......


No, u can stfu and go do some homework on your prize drug which you clearly know little about!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> In America we use "the" infront of things for comedic and/or trivial value. Atleast in the area I'm from.
> 
> Must be Sunni was stalking me then because she was on the last "10 visitors" for 60 people. Though I think it counts non registered users so she probably just stopped by once.


Also used in UK English but we would use a capital letter. 'the Coke'


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Also used in UK English but we would use a capital letter. 'the Coke'


I met an Englishman in Brooklyn earlier this week. Nice guy, played Heathcliff in Wuthering Heights and also played Charlie Bronson UK's most notorious prisoner in the Movie Bronson.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

As far as I can tell, yall aren't even talking about pics that have been posted. Don't make me open a can-o-whup-ass up in here.


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 5, 2013)

View attachment 2601958

So these are my 2 youngest.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I met an Englishman in Brooklyn earlier this week. Nice guy, played Heathcliff in Wuthering Heights and also played Charlie Bronson UK's most notorious prisoner in the Movie Bronson.


Wow! Did u get a bit star-struck? KK knows the 'Bronson' film.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

...

I don't think you can even get a G.E.D. with spelling and grammer that bad.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow! Did u get a bit star-struck? KK knows the 'Bronson' film.


No, I've met enough musicians and have had people ask me for my autograph when I was younger. I made him laugh pretty good and his publicist wanted to know what I said to make him "laugh like that." 

I drove my wife down to the movie set, (a long way for us) just so she could meet her favorite actor.


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2013)

View attachment 2601999hahaha aweeeeeeeeee


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

kid photos now?



can you tell which one is me?


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2601999hahaha aweeeeeeeeee


express would hit it~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> kid photos now?
> 
> View attachment 2602015
> 
> can you tell which one is me?


I'm guessing the oldest girl or the girl right next to the oldest.

awesome picture


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

...Can only guess once. And give your reasoning!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...Can only guess once. And give your reasoning!


I'm using facial features as my tool. so I'll say the oldest girl is you


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is hint. Ready?













I am one of the three girls.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

I am not the oldest girl in the pic.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> well i am now shut up an go bake me some pie lol no mannitol.......


[video=youtube_share;cZBhCtDQC-U]http://youtu.be/cZBhCtDQC-U[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am not the oldest girl in the pic.


you're the onne next to the oldest then


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

I am the wild child in the middle.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

Me at 1 yr old.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2602039
> 
> Me at 1 yr old.


you were a cute kid


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

Me at 11, guess the year if you can!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

Me and hubby on 2 yr anniversary. 2007

Ugh.. we gained so much weight those first two years. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

Me rump before pregnancy. I can't wait to start working out again... I was so close to my ideal back then. Just had like another 8-10 lbs to go. *crys*


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^plus rep for rump


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Anyone else notice that when blow is the subject that people get really fucking hostile? No wonder I never touch the shit.


Fuck yourself!
Im not hostile!


----------



## StephanieAk (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Fuck yourself!
> Im not hostile!


That comment alone is hostile.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm thinking it was a joke. he forgot to add the laughing smilie for the finishing touch lol


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> That comment alone is hostile.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> and you say your not easy.....


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2602051
> 
> Me rump before pregnancy. I can't wait to start working out again... I was so close to my ideal back then. Just had like another 8-10 lbs to go. *crys*


My good guy friends opening line with the ladies was always..."Nice bum where ya from?"


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

haha..the costume i wore for my sisters 16th


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Fuck yourself!
> Im not hostile!


I told ya blow is bad.


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> My good guy friends opening line with the ladies was always..."Nice bum where ya from?"


Wow, really? How did that work out in % of success?


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Wow, really? How did that work out in % of success?


lol..pretty sure 0% on that one.

Edit: but he did have some success when I set him up...I did what I could.


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> lol..pretty sure 0% on that one.
> 
> Edit: but he did have some success when I set him up...I did what I could.


Shit, with a line like that he should just try something I came up with to give to friends to try so I didn't get punched out... hahaha

"How about you be a tree and I'll be the squirrel so I can bust a nut in your hole?" has about 30% success when used by US guys on canadian women in a canadian bar.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Shit, with a line like that he should just try something I came up with to give to friends to try so I didn't get punched out... hahaha
> 
> "How about you be a tree and I'll be the squirrel so I can bust a nut in your hole?" has about 30% success when used by US guys on canadian women in a canadian bar.


&#8203;................


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

A guy once asked me "where'd ya get a body like that?". I replied " I dunno, it just kind of grew on me!"


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> A guy once asked me "where'd ya get a body like that?". I replied " I dunno, it just kind of grew on me!"


[video=youtube;BV0RL7vK44E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV0RL7vK44E[/video]

Sugarlumps..they look so good thats why i keep em in the front.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^^ the main vocalist has some very suspicious stains on his green T-shirt!!


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^^^ the main vocalist has some very suspicious stains on his green T-shirt!!


.....LOL


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> .....LOL


Yeah, I think he wanted me to look at his sugar lumps but I couldn't take my eyes off his 'manchas de leche!!' lol!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2602249
> My grandparents and I. They raised me like a son and thanks to their guidance I stayed out of jail. I miss them.


awesome!

I was also raised by my grandparents. and I'm glad they raised me. if not, who knows what I'd be doing or if I'd even be alive. they keep me on the right path


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

yall bitch made for deleting my last post.... i know whoever did was laffin there asss doe


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

aint dat right doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> aint dat right doc




it was funny


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it was funny


 ill save that one 4 nother day....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ill save that one 4 nother day....






stay outta trouble will ya? lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> stay outta trouble will ya? lol


i think im one of those rare people who can make u commit suicide just with words


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

I hit the report button with the quickness on that spam.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah, I think he wanted me to look at his sugar lumps but I couldn't take my eyes off his 'manchas de leche!!' lol!


Manchas de leche.....UGH......nasty lol Howdy all.....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> i think im one of those rare people who can make u commit suicide just with words


Yeah, well I'm gonna have to kill you with 'those looks'!! No words needed and no, I'm not Medusa! Lol!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah, well I'm gonna have to kill you with 'those looks'!! No words needed and no, I'm not Medusa! Lol!!


 i never claimed u were medusa.... just something eddy murphy would pick up when noones lookin...


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't kill people just dreams


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I hit the report button with the quickness on that spam.


 snitch ass id never do no dirt with you lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> snitch ass id never do no dirt with you lol


it wasn't your spam, lol. it was a legit spammer. I deleted it with quickness, lol


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> snitch ass id never do no dirt with you lol


lol. You're from the kind that likes to flaunt it. The people I used to roll with never needed the bravado. The only fools that gave me shit were the punk ass kids lookin' to make a name.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> lol. You're from the kind that likes to flaunt it. The people I used to roll with never needed the bravado. The only fools that gave me shit were the punk ass kids lookin' to make a name.


 no its much more like i feed on others hate it pushes me to higher levles .... i only live for spite


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 5, 2013)

Getting some Molly from my cousin tonight heading into Boston to fire and ice for my bosses birthday pretty excited

edit: whoops I honestly thought this was the jibber jabber thread


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 5, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Getting some Molly from my cousin tonight heading into Boston to fire and ice for my bosses birthday pretty excited
> 
> edit: whoops I honestly thought this was the jibber jabber thread


Get me some!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 5, 2013)

Mmk. I just put the express on ignore. That shit was getting annoying.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

I think he got his head hurt alot from boxing, but yea he can get to ya.&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

I just learned what Molly meant...I was at a night club a few weeks back and this very young guy decided he was going to try his luck with me. I'm siting in an arm chair and he's doing the totally erotic dance right in front of me.. I let him go on for a bit and then I ask him, "...how can you be so comfortable with yourself?" He replies..."I'm on Molly" I say, "No you're not, my name is T_ _ _ _ _." After my friends stopped laughing at me, they caught me up on what "Molly" is...and no I didn't take him home.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^ yeah but did he give u a dab ?


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^^ yeah but did he give u a dab ?


Dab?...I thought it came in pill form...Where do you dab it? I'm soooo out of touch apparently.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Dab?...I thought it came in pill form...Where do you dab it? I'm soooo out of touch apparently.


it does come in pill form


I think lahada was talking about something else when she said dab lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it does come in pill form
> 
> 
> I think lahada was talking about something else when she said dab lol


Goddamnit! Did I miss out on a free dab? ....what is it?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Goddamnit! Did I miss out on a free dab? ....what is it?


you know how lahada thinks. her mind is always on sex. lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it does come in pill form
> I think lahada was talking about something else when she said dab lol





hereshegrows said:


> Dab?...I thought it came in pill form...Where do you dab it? I'm soooo out of touch apparently.


Dear, you're not sure how or where or what to dab with ?
Scoot over Doc, I got this. 

~Pats love seat~
Come sit over here honey.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Well if he meant MDMA then it's in crystal form but breaks down to powder. The youth of today take dabs with wet fingers, or they snort it or put it in drinks. Then they dance - all night long !


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you know how lahada thinks. her mind is always on sex. lol


ooooh, I passed him up cuz he would of required waaaay to much teaching. I only got so much patients, I was in the market for something a little more seasoned.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you know how lahada thinks. her mind is always on sex. lol


Get UR mind out the gutter more like! It's always the ones that aren't getting it, I don't know. Smh !! Lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;cZBhCtDQC-U]http://youtu.be/cZBhCtDQC-U[/video]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ooooh, I passed him up cuz he would of required waaaay to much teaching. I only got so much patients, I was in the market for something a little more seasoned.


You've got the patients too ? Are you supposed to leave them at work? Lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dear, you're not sure how or where or what to dab with ?
> Scoot over Doc, I got this.
> 
> ~Pats love seat~
> Come sit over here honey.


Hereshe blushes and sits down quietly...


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You've got the patients too ? Are you supposed to leave them at work? Lol


ooops...I can't get away from them, they follow me everywhere.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ooops...I can't get away from them, they follow me everywhere.


Talking of which - what happened to that patient who knew everything about you? Has he rebooked yet?


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Talking of which - what happened to that patient who knew everything about you? Has he rebooked yet?


OMG...that guy keeps showing up at my coffee shop. I'm sure he's figured out my routine. I use to have a set running time along this trail, I've changed it now because I think I would die if he happened to be on it. They know at the office not to have him come in when I'm there. I think he's harmless but still...I'm just not feeling the love for him.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dear, you're not sure how or where or what to dab with ?
> Scoot over Doc, I got this.
> 
> ~Pats love seat~
> Come sit over here honey.


ahahahaha!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> OMG...that guy keeps showing up at my coffee shop. I'm sure he's figured out my routine. I use to have a set running time along this trail, I've changed it now because I think I would die if he happened to be on it. They know at the office not to have him come in when I'm there. I think he's harmless but still...I'm just not feeling the love for him.


Yea well Ted Bundy made his victims feel like he was harmless as well. Becareful.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^go with ur gut instinct and wise move on changing the trail. Can u imagine if you saw him on it? My heart would stop stone dead I think. Def keep an eye on him!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ooooh, I passed him up cuz he would of required waaaay to much teaching. I only got so much patients, I was in the market for something a little more seasoned.


little more seasoned huh 


lol


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Talking of which - what happened to that patient who knew everything about you? Has he rebooked yet?



actually I've been fine.thank you


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes thanks, I do keep my wits about me...I'm going to get another dog soon. I lost my Shepard a few months back...I find Dogs can truly be one of your best friends when you need them. I think I'll get another Shepard.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> find Dogs can truly be one of your best friends when you need them.


I agree.&#8203;.........


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Yes thanks, I do keep my wits about me...I'm going to get another dog soon. I lost my Shepard a few months back...I find Dogs can truly be one of your best friends when you need them. I think I'll get another Shepard.



IMO they are better then friends


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

I had a GSD and you feel safe. However I grew up near Wimbledon common where Rachael Michel was murdered in front of her toddler and dog. I walked the same woods. Did my dog save me perhaps? You never know and it pays to be careful.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^^go with ur gut instinct and wise move on changing the trail. Can u imagine if you saw him on it? My heart would stop stone dead I think. Def keep an eye on him!


thats why women around here carry pistols.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

We can't. I had some spray but la policía took it off me. I can buy more in France.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

speaking of dogs, this tune was wrote in honor of dudes dog that passed away

[video=youtube;SeE_zs5P4B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeE_zs5P4B8[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> We can't. I had some spray but la policía took it off me. I can buy more in France.


I thought you had a wicked roundhouse kick? what's up.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

slowbus said:


> thats why women around here carry pistols.


I've only ever shot a guy twice in my life...I don't think it's legal to carry a concealed weapon here, in fact, carrying Pepper spray is even illegal.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Good night guys n gals! I'm passing out, totally cream crackered. Have a fun night!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I've only ever shot a guy twice in my life...I don't think it's legal to carry a concealed weapon here, in fact, carrying Pepper spray is even illegal.


what?!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I thought you had a wicked roundhouse kick? what's up.


My size 41's had the night off!! Nite nite!  


HSG - I love the 'only twice' bit!! Lol


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, I've never shot a man so I want to hear about hereshe shooting a man twice.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My size 41's had the night off!! Nite nite!


nighty nite lahada


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

.... oh dear...I meant GUN! I swear!


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Good night guys n gals! I'm passing out, totally cream crackered. Have a fun night!



we call that soup sandwich'd around here


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> .... oh dear...I meant GUN! I swear!


lol

I was gonna say 'scared of you'


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> .... oh dear...I meant GUN! I swear!


Don't Canadians have to submit to home inspections just for owning guns?


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Don't Canadians have to submit to home inspections just for owning guns?


ive never herd o fthat


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Don't Canadians have to submit to home inspections just for owning guns?


Yes, ...if it's registered. 


I'm just a bad typer...one time I typed too this guy I was going to "Kick" him in the ass...except...I changed the K to an L, ...I was awhile trying to worm my way out that one.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> ive never herd o fthat


I've heard it but don't know if it's true. I tend to doubt the source it came from, but I know Canada is much different then the U.S. when it comes to firearms.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Yes, ...if it's registered.
> 
> 
> I'm just a bad typer...one time I typed too this guy I was going to "Kick" him in the ass...except...I changed the K to an L, ...I was awhile trying to worm my way out that one.


A man with a hairy ass gets no tongue


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Yes, ...if it's registered.
> 
> 
> I'm just a bad typer...one time I typed too this guy I was going to "Kick" him in the ass...except...I changed the K to an L, ...I was awhile trying to worm my way out that one.


lol
that's funny. got the guys heartbeat racing a bit huh lol


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> A man with a hairy ass gets no tongue



you nasty bastardkiss-ass


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

...yup, he said he didn't normally do that type of thing but he would make an exception for me. lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I've heard it but don't know if it's true. I tend to doubt the source it came from, but I know Canada is much different then the U.S. when it comes to firearms.


might depend on Provence...i dont see much difference, i see ammo and guns in canadian tired, just like americans have in walmart and stuff, so i dont see much difference.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 5, 2013)

Me on a tire swing in Oregon...


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> might depend on Provence...i dont see much difference, i see ammo and guns in canadian tired, just like americans have in walmart and stuff, so i dont see much difference.


I just read up on it...you have to submit if you have 10 or more on premises.


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2013)

from what i understand you need your PAL , which is a license for gunownership if you want to own a handgun , or "restricted" firearms like ar-15 rifles, you need a second course and license which is an RPAL

An RPAL *is absolutely not* a concealed weapons permit and *does not authorize you to carry a handgun*. Carrying a handgun in Canada without authorization is *very illegal* and there is virtually no way for you to get authorization to do so without having a job which requires it.

*Very few applications are denied.* In 2011 there were 99,677 licences issued, and only 519 refusals, about 0.5% You don't need to be a resident or citizen of Canada to hold a Canadian firearms licence.


....that last lines scares me a bit


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;ssCZWBtwUTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssCZWBtwUTI[/video]
I love Canada, this was my first exposure to our friends up north.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 5, 2013)

First time to the river...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 5, 2013)

Perchin'....


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 5, 2013)

Hittin' up the pool...
.


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> [video=youtube;ssCZWBtwUTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssCZWBtwUTI[/video]
> I love Canada, this was my first exposure to our friends up north.


iwould say this is quite accurate about my guy friends 

" oh hes loaded eh"


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 5, 2013)

My first impression of Canada...Trailer Park Boys. lol


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

Lake Louis is one of the best places I have ever been to.


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> My first impression of Canada...Trailer Park Boys. lol


no. just fucking no.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> speaking of dogs, this tune was wrote in honor of dudes dog that passed away


That is absolutely the worst thing about the Canine/Human relationship, it doesn't last long enough.
I love my puppies !

[video=youtube;Ukwz0gVbutE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ukwz0gVbutE[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

Omg...now I'm all tears and I'm on the wine too. I had this wonderful Inuit uncle, he was from Labrador...the most wonderful fun and happy person. He was in the late stages of Cancer when his daughter came home to Newfoundland to be with him. She had the little Yorkie...somehow that dog just knew what was happening. He wouldn't leave my uncles bed side. They would have to dram him away....he stayed with him right up until the end. That dog provided comfort so much comfort for him.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

here's one of my best friends.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 5, 2013)

View attachment 2602643View attachment 2602644


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> here's one of my best friends.


lol, is he getting left overs? My dog was so spoiled she wouldn't eat her dinner until I put a little treat on top. I made gravy for her all the time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2602643View attachment 2602644
> 
> lol, is he getting left overs? My dog was so spoiled she wouldn't eat her dinner until I put a little treat on top. I made gravy for her all the time.


that's a cute family right there 


and ya, good eye. lol he is getting leftovers


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 5, 2013)

Got bounce ?


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> here's one of my best friends.


I had a whole family of beagle once! miss those little shits, All nose and no brain.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 5, 2013)

Forgot one


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol I thought this was the picture of your pet thread for a second there. Had to do a double take =P


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> I had a whole family of beagle once! miss those little shits, All nose and no brain.View attachment 2602652View attachment 2602653View attachment 2602654


Soooo Cuuuuute!


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Forgot one


is that a pitbull?


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 5, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> is that a pitbull?


No way. that's a jack russel I think


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Soooo Cuuuuute!


They really were! the first and last stayed with my ex and I kept the center and his mom(no pic) but they were too upset over the pregnancy  after 4 months of them desimating my house daily I had to give them away but I get updates and the're super happy! It's a shame too bc that center buddy was the best smoking partner around, he would follow that bong anywhere...


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 5, 2013)

I've only seen them and mini pincers jump that high lmao


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Lol I thought this was the picture of your pet thread for a second there. Had to do a double take =P


or a Pomeranian mix of some kind...


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 5, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> is that a pitbull?


Yes mam, she was the runt of the liter ..


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Yes mam, she was the runt of the liter ..


I love my pitbull dogs! we have bluedog and dopey who is a pit lab mix! Pits are the best dogs out there IMO

View attachment 2602690


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 5, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Yes mam, she was the runt of the liter ..


haha sweet, didnt know they were jumpers at all!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 5, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> haha sweet, didnt know they were jumpers at all!


The one I grew up with would get 8-10 feet in the air for a frisbee. My dad has pictures of this. He was an amazing dog, my best friend and protector.


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The one I grew up with would get 8-10 feet in the air for a frisbee. My dad has pictures of this. He was an amazing dog, my best friend and protector.


Thats cool bud, for some reason I thought they stayed in the ground lol. Very nice looking dog too btw.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

Heres my begger Dozer


----------



## Orithil (Apr 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2602861
> 
> Heres my begger Dozer


Even comes equipped with a dish for treats! Fork 'em over!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2602861
> 
> Heres my begger Dozer


This is the dog that ate 6 grams of my kief, man was he in space for awhile!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I think he got his head hurt alot from boxing, but yea he can get to ya.&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


 yeah im good at provoking people n takin thereoff there square..... idk why dat fat broad got offended doe... never said shit to her


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah im good at provoking people n takin thereoff there square..... idk why dat fat broad got offended doe... never said shit to her


dude, do you have to say something offensive in every post you make? you coulda left out the last part and you'd be good. smh


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 5, 2013)

I know this isn't the "Picture of your pet thread" or "Chihuahua owners" thread but since everyone else is doing it 


Here's Le'a(Lee-ah)


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2013)

the OG sunni, LOL


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2013)

Why eyes blue


----------



## thump easy (Apr 6, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2602861
> 
> Heres my begger Dozer


nice dog and realy nice paint i love that shit its great primmer for masanary or stuckoe walls its the best primer in my opionion..


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

watch it thump, dirtsurfr will get peeved if you jibber jabber, 

And I love me an Opi-onion, they are the bestest of onions


And a pic of one of my..............





















Tulips.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 6, 2013)

hu????? im an ex contractor big dog no ofence but that paint thier is the best for primer exterior or interior I LOVE THIER PRIMER *ITS THICK AND RICH IT COATS SO GOOD ITS SO PLEASNT TO WORK WITH SUCH A RICH PODUCT I LOVE GOOD I FUCKEN LOVE GOOD PAINT lolz im not kidding...*No ofence by any means that dog is a butiful thing but i want you to know that i was triping out on that same product that dog is butiful and worthy but that paint is good to im a painter also .. forgive me if i came off that way.. for realz.. that was not my intension.. at all..


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

Just fooling around, if you look about 10 pages back (the thread mooves fast) you'll get it. And I believe you about the primer!

Wish our builders had used decent primer on our bathroom....bloody cowboys.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

thump easy said:


> hu????? im an ex contractor big dog no ofence but that paint thier is the best for primer exterior or interiorView attachment 2603099View attachment 2603099View attachment 2603100View attachment 2603101 I LOVE THIER PRIMER *ITS THICK AND RICH IT COATS SO GOOD ITS SO PLEASNT TO WORK WITH SUCH A RICH PODUCT I LOVE GOOD I FUCKEN LOVE GOOD PAINT lolz im not kidding...
> *


this looks nice. my wife was just commenting about how she would like a fire.....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 6, 2013)

DST said:


> watch it thump, dirtsurfr will get peeved if you jibber jabber,
> 
> And I love me an Opi-onion, they are the bestest of onions
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 6, 2013)

that picture of you with the sprayer??


----------



## gioua (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Carne... does your sisters pumpkin bread and cranberry bread look like this??
Mom brought me some last night....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 6, 2013)

Orithil said:


> No. It's too small.
> 
> 
> And I mean the picture, I can't even tell if I'm looking at oak, elms or maples.


Fair enough my friend and just for an fyi all those species reside in these woods! Here's a better perspective. If anyon e ever gets a chance they should come appreciate these area's before the flatlanders come ruin it all!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> Hey Carne... does your sisters pumpkin bread and cranberry bread look like this??
> Mom brought me some last night....


Is that cranberries i see abked into cake on the left? oh my im drooling!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, do you have to say something offensive in every post you make? you coulda left out the last part and you'd be good. smh


 uuuuuuuuu already know.... ima speak my mind u speak urs....


----------



## gioua (Apr 6, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Is that cranberries i see abked into cake on the left? oh my im drooling!



yeah my mom kicks ass in the kitchen.. every Christmas she bakes pumpkin bread, cranberry bread and cookies.. she use to fed ex them but now they come down 2x a year.. she sends Easter stuff Halloween stuff valentines stuff for the family every year.. 

I have yet to dig into it.. but I'll post pic's of what I am about to eat. may need some more coffee


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> yeah my mom kicks ass in the kitchen.. every Christmas she bakes pumpkin bread, cranberry bread and cookies.. she use to fed ex them but now they come down 2x a year.. she sends Easter stuff Halloween stuff valentines stuff for the family every year..
> 
> I have yet to dig into it.. but I'll post pic's of what I am about to eat. may need some more coffee


Good looking stuff, G. Made me hungry for brunch. All I've got is cornbread.


----------



## gioua (Apr 6, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Good looking stuff, G. Made me hungry for brunch. All I've got is cornbread.



I've got chilli!


----------



## sunni (Apr 6, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Why eyes blue


dunno prob lighting/camera cause her eyes are green


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Good looking stuff, G. Made me hungry for brunch. All I've got is cornbread.


Im currently searching and trying different from scratch cornbread recipes. Usually I just go box and dice up a jalepeno amd mix it in. Since I found a pancake recipe I like from trying various ones I figure cornbread is next.


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 6, 2013)

Reading you previous threads on dogs I think most woman will agree with this, diamonds are nice but you can't cuddle or cry to a diamond.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Im currently searching and trying different from scratch cornbread recipes. Usually I just go box and dice up a jalepeno amd mix it in. Since I found a pancake recipe I like from trying various ones I figure cornbread is next.


I use Martha White self rising Buttermilk Corn Meal Mix (corn meal and flour mixed together). Not quite scratch but easy and good. Lots of recipes on website.


----------



## april (Apr 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> the OG sunni, LOL



LOL my kitty looks just like yours


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fucking red heads are awesome! They are freaks in the sack!


hmmm..only if they are TRUE ratchets..


----------



## thump easy (Apr 6, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> that picture of you with the sprayer??


no that was one of the workers we employed he has an identical twin i just poped up a few pics but ill post myself.. in hearand the chimmeny as it was compleatedim a builder i built that chimmeny lolz dont listen to me im crazzy..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Lake Louis is one of the best places I have ever been to.


Beautiful out that way isn't it?

My family all lives around there, and every time I go home to visit I am struck by how breathtaking it is


----------



## StephanieAk (Apr 6, 2013)

I finally took new pictures!


----------



## StephanieAk (Apr 6, 2013)

I forgot to put that one up too...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I finally took new pictures!


yay!! steph pics. you are very pretty steph. look at them eyes, gorgeous. you got some nice cleavage going on too!


----------



## StephanieAk (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yay!! you are very pretty steph. look at them eyes, gorgeous. you got some nice cleavage going on too!


Lol! Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Lol! Thank you kind sir!


no, thank you


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2603800 I finally took new pictures!


You look great. Lovely skin, cute little nose and great baps! Are you going out tonight? You should do!!


----------



## StephanieAk (Apr 6, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You look great. Lovely skin, cute little nose and great baps! Are you going out tonight? You should do!!


Thanks! No I never go out... Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Thanks! No I never go out... Lol


you don't go out? that's GF material right there!


----------



## StephanieAk (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you don't go out? that's GF material right there!


Lol I feel all old and I'm only 21! The most I go to is the grocery and hydro store....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Thanks! No I never go out... Lol


When I was your age you couldn't keep me in!! You need to go out and let your hair down from time to time. It's good for your soul!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> When I was your age you couldn't keep me in!! You need to go out and let your hair down from time to time. It's good for your soul!


ya, what she said. you're in your prime right now. enjoy it


----------



## StephanieAk (Apr 6, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> When I was your age you couldn't keep me in!! You need to go out and let your hair down from time to time. It's good for your soul!


Lol I don't have anywhere to go or anyone to go with! I'm a serious shut in... You have no idea


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Lol I don't have anywhere to go or anyone to go with! I'm a serious shut in... You have no idea


Plus having a baby means you have to be a bit organised and plan it probably. We need to set up a 'Phoenix Growers' group for ya!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> ....I feel all old and I'm only 21!


Dear God in heaven...............


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Lol I feel all old and I'm only 21! The most I go to is the grocery and hydro store....


Sounds like my life, so it needs to change at your age I was as mad as a hatter out every night drunk as a skunk. Happy days!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2603800 I finally took new pictures!


As long as I have a face, you will have a place to sit sweetheart


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Lol I don't have anywhere to go or anyone to go with! I'm a serious shut in... You have no idea


You need to mingle more!

You're pretty, you have glorious boobies, and you know how to grow weed. I can speak for most men when I say JACKPOT!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Lol I don't have anywhere to go or anyone to go with! I'm a serious shut in... You have no idea


Is this out of choice, as in your reclusiveness, or just the situation? I, like my father, have no interest in getting out and about, socializing, the works. I do not have friends or go out at ALL, but by choice. While I love kurois company, I am supremely happy just keeping to myself. Bath, book, beer, great food, cats, why do I need to waste my time with friends


----------



## smok3h (Apr 6, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> As long as I have a face, you will have a place to sit sweetheart


Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

Cycling home tonight.....like you actually want to see my face. So here's something a bit more interesting. Behind the Palace looking into De Dam.





Peace, DST


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 6, 2013)

Getting another tat right now. Zelda all the way baby! 










fuck haters this was my favorite game growing up. Still is


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Getting another tat right now. Zelda all the way baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be sure to post it when it's done bro! I wanna see it.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 6, 2013)

Update


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

I want to go motorboating now.


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I want to go motorboating now.


Inquiring minds want to know.. what type of motorboating?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> Inquiring minds want to know.. what type of motorboating?


Did you not see stephs pics?


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Did you not see stephs pics?


Negative, must have missed them if posted in the last 24 hours


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Getting another tat right now. Zelda all the way baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda? best game ever!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> Negative, must have missed them if posted in the last 24 hours


Do your blinkers a favor & back up a couple of pages then.


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do your blinkers a favor & back up a couple of pages then.


Well damn, that's a pleasant surprise!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 6, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do your blinkers a favor & back up a couple of pages then.


...it's funny how you can just trust a person's word. I stumbled into this thread and your post was the first one to read. I instantly moused over the link to 1828. Then I laughed.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 6, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Lol I don't have anywhere to go or anyone to go with! I'm a serious shut in... You have no idea



perfect b/c I'd be trying to keep you naked anyways


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 6, 2013)

View attachment 2604306View attachment 2604308View attachment 2604309View attachment 2604310 How I spent my day If you look close, you can see my boys in the drift wood pile.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2604306View attachment 2604308View attachment 2604309View attachment 2604310 How I spent my day If you look close, you can see my boys in the drift wood pile.


looks to me like you and the boys had an awesome day. sweet


I think I could even longboard those baby waves in the first pic


----------



## smok3h (Apr 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


>


 Love this.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks to me like you and the boys had an awesome day. sweet
> 
> 
> I think I could even longboard those baby waves in the first pic


lol, they do get much bigger, it was pretty calm out there today. The locals surf this area once in awhile but the good waves are an hour away from me. Some guys insist on surfing and down hill skiing in the same day here, just to day they did.


----------



## Ganju (Apr 6, 2013)

cray


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


>


MY HERO! This is BITCHIN!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

stephanieak said:


> lol i feel all old and i'm only 21! The most i go to is the grocery and hydro store....


that's a busy day for me.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 7, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> MY HERO! This is BITCHIN!


Thanks!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 7, 2013)

OMG! Wait! How do I look?!!


----------



## 420God (Apr 7, 2013)

Beautiful Neo! My little one's celebrating her ninth birthday today.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 7, 2013)

9 damn!! You mean they get older! Is she having a birthday party? Are you hiding?


----------



## 420God (Apr 7, 2013)

neosapien said:


> 9 damn!! You mean they get older! Is she having a birthday party? Are you hiding?


Yeah her party is today but her bday is later in the week. I'm finding chores to do around the farm to avoid the chaos.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 7, 2013)

420God said:


> Yeah her party is today but her bday is later in the week. I'm finding chores to do around the farm to avoid the chaos.


Lol, you gotta build that ark any ways, don't ya?


----------



## Super Toker (Apr 7, 2013)

Pimping on Halloween


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Is this out of choice, as in your reclusiveness, or just the situation? I, like my father, have no interest in getting out and about, socializing, the works. I do not have friends or go out at ALL, but by choice. While I love kurois company, I am supremely happy just keeping to myself. Bath, book, beer, great food, cats, why do I need to waste my time with friends


thats because you strike me as the guy who has cynicism


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2013)

View attachment 2605307View attachment 2605308View attachment 2605309 speaking of tattoos my mother just got one yesterday oops forgot to put up the old tattoo under itView attachment 2605315


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2605307View attachment 2605308View attachment 2605309 speaking of tattoos my mother just got one yesterday


wow! that's awesome work! very pretty tattoo


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;1AjHQlD1aJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1AjHQlD1aJE#![/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2605307View attachment 2605308View attachment 2605309 speaking of tattoos my mother just got one yesterday oops forgot to put up the old tattoo under itView attachment 2605315


Thats really nice work.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn I've missed a lot in the 3 days I've been gone, oh well meet Ziggy....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 7, 2013)

ziggy... short for Zig Zag??


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> ziggy... short for Zig Zag??


Maybe


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 7, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;1AjHQlD1aJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1AjHQlD1aJE#![/video]


you know the whole time he's making this video he's checking himself out on his screen like " awww yah I look so sexy! I am so fine! Horny..."


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> you know the whole time he's making this video he's checking himself out on his screen like " awww yah I look so sexy! I am so fine! Horny..."


Haha you know it


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 7, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha you know it


And what's up with the pedo glasses and cutoffs?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> And what's up with the pedo glasses and cutoffs?


thats what makes it sexy haha


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> thats what makes it sexy haha


haha rapist glasses


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> haha rapist glasses


You can't rape the willing ha


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 8, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;1AjHQlD1aJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1AjHQlD1aJE#![/video]


This gets sooo good after 2:50 lmfao


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 8, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> View attachment 2603800 I finally took new pictures!


uuuuum....ahem, i think this is the best breast picture so far. If there isnt any objection i declare StephanieAK the winner of boob wars. She just kinda popped out of nowhere with this come from behind victory. I had no idea you had such a great set steph, bravo beautiful.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 8, 2013)

Its a shame trolls are here i like this thread alot! Hopefully after being ignored he'll go away!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> This gets sooo good after 2:50 lmfao


Oh my fucken god! Where do you find this shit? lmao? reminds me of a finnish buffalo bill from silence of the lambs.....would fuck me? yeah id fuck me!
[video=youtube_share;wXPTRttT1wE]http://youtu.be/wXPTRttT1wE[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> This gets sooo good after 2:50 lmfao


lmao, i liken it to fucked up gesticulating!


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

VTM, even though you pissed on our chips in the 600, I still hope all is well with you and your knee. 

WTF happened. why did you get all pissy? All we gave you was love in my eyes, then you kicked us in the teeth, ffs.

Peace, DST



VTMi'kmaq said:


> Its a shame trolls are here i like this thread alot! Hopefully after being ignored he'll go away!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 8, 2013)

I havent pissed in anyones chiops fine sir and as for club 600 dont use this nice thread to bring that stuff up just kindly send a message. I have nothing but love for you d, and the core group at 600. I havent been pissy since i had to do pt evoulutions at 5am in the morning! lmao!


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

Pissing in someones chips is a saying we use in Scotland to describe when someone has taken advantage of you (or "pissing in my pocket and telling me it's raining" is another variation).
You know what your last post on my thread was, it was very general and that in my mind was out of order. I felt like my pocket had a piss puddle in it, put it that way.

I'll leave it at that. 
Peace, DST


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 8, 2013)

well dst thanks for handling it like an adult!


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

ok VTM.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 8, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> [video=youtube;1AjHQlD1aJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1AjHQlD1aJE#![/video]


WTF did he steal his mom's wig or what? LOL


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> uuuuum....ahem, i think this is the best breast picture so far. If there isnt any objection i declare StephanieAK the winner of boob wars. She just kinda popped out of nowhere with this come from behind victory. I had no idea you had such a great set steph, bravo beautiful.


Yup definately got that one filed away in the wank bank


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> uuuuum....ahem, i think this is the best breast picture so far. If there isnt any objection i declare StephanieAK the winner of boob wars. *They just kinda popped up out of nowhere* with this come from behind victory. I had no idea you had such a great set steph, bravo beautiful.


Is this what you really meant ?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 8, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is this what you really meant ?


Oh ya, those ta-tas brought blew out of the gate


----------



## StephanieAk (Apr 8, 2013)

Do you ever stop and consider why you don't have date?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Do you ever stop and consider why you don't have date?


But he DID declare you the winner...lol


----------



## StephanieAk (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't need anyone to tell me how nice my boobs are! I already know! besides I bet sunni's are the best.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

well let me tell you they are beyond, nice doesnt even begin to describe them. no need to be creepy or nun, but what guy doesnt love cleavage. I Love them Steph.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> well let me tell you they are beyond, nice doesnt even begin to describe them. no need to be creepy or nun, but what guy doesnt love cleavage. I Love them Steph.


Yeah, cause that didn't come of as creepy at all...haha


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

ya i kno right metasynth


----------



## slowbus (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ya i kno right metasynth



hey we only got room enough for one creeper/stalker around 'ere and thats me.So,move on...


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 8, 2013)

If sunni wasn't 3000 miles away I'd definitely be actually flirting with her lol


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure topman was just trying to boost your ego cuz ahhhhhhh I don't see what he sees


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

well if she wasnt married i would already have made her mine, on some trill shit bruh.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

what the hell does trill mean


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;tKCkelBGlCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=tKCkelBGlCY[/video]


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

trill is jiggy talk, it just means real or true, kind of like a mix of the words trill


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

Ahhh ok, that must be the New Mexico slang eh


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

well ya you could say that man,


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

im lying i would jack off to her pics


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> --deleted--


Oh brother man you're asking for it bad, whatever you do don't drop the C word.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> im lying i would jack off to her pics


lmafao twice


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

New Age United said:


> Oh brother man you're asking for it bad, whatever you do don't drop the C word.


the C word?


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

Cunt, whatever you do don't call a woman a cunt, especially a dumb cunt, man they'll hunt you down to the ends of the Earth


----------



## xGrimace (Apr 8, 2013)

Last October


Last week


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

ok man appreciate that advice, i wont call her any names, just good names.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 8, 2013)

New Age United said:


> what the hell does trill mean


Hes a virgin, he has no idea what he means.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

WTF has this thread turned into. Jesus steph posted a pic and every guy keeps talking about her tits. They are tits guys, yes they are nice but we don't need to creep on her about it. Here have a pic


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 8, 2013)

Giggles. If you really wanted to end it, you shoulda posted your tits.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

ok guys lets not talk about tits anymore, this site is about growing, and all things marijuana.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Giggles. If you really wanted to end it, you shoulda posted your tits.


I already did lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I already did lol


And I think everyone liked your butterfly breasts. =)


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> And I think everyone liked your butterfly breasts. =)


Yep they sure did lol. I could always post an ass pic to shut them up ha


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ok guys lets not talk about tits anymore, this site is about growing, and all things marijuana.


Except this is the talk and time section, wherein we talk about whatever comes up. Just don't be so damn creepy if you see a little cleave in a photo.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Except this is the talk and time section, wherein we talk about whatever comes up. Just don't be so damn creepy if you see a little cleave in a photo.


Well on his behalf it wasn't a little cleavage lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yep they sure did lol. I could always post an ass pic to shut them up ha


those generate more talk in my experience. talk of my hairy ass is legend now.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Except this is the talk and time section, wherein we talk about whatever comes up. Just don't be so damn creepy if you see a little cleave in a photo.


ya ok bro i understand, i guess i just have to think before typing right?


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

You are a fucking virgin aren't you topman, go out and get laid this weekend man seriously the weed can only do so much, I can't believe I just realized this


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ya ok bro i understand, i guess i just have to think before typing right?


Nah bruh tell us how you really feel ....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Nah bruh tell us how you really feel ....


I think he already did


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

New Age United said:


> You are a fucking virgin aren't you topman, go out and get laid this weekend man seriously the weed can only do so much, I can't believe I just realized this


well i need pointers as to where to just go out and get laid


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> those generate more talk in my experience. talk of my hairy ass is legend now.


Glad I missed that


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I think he already did


Doc must have deleted it before I saw it cause I don't see him saying anything that offensive


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> those generate more talk in my experience. talk of my hairy ass is legend now.


They would prob ban me from riu lol


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> well i need pointers as to where to just go out and get laid


Oh man, you got some work a head of you, you gotta better chance at growing weed then you do at getting laid bruh lmfao


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

Just fucking with ya buddy, but seriously you need to get laid


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> well i need pointers as to where to just go out and get laid


How old are you dude ?


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

ya i know man its all i think about is getting laid,


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> How old are you dude ?


i am 20 years old man


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Top if your not careful you're going to turn into a 40yr old virgin. 

Go slay you a bunch of hood rats first


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ya i know man its all i think about is getting laid,


spank that monkey like it owed you money dude. release. grab some lily thai porn and a tube of astro glide. and watch where you aim that thing


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

ya the thing its hard to tell if they are old enough,


----------



## randude101 (Apr 8, 2013)

...


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 8, 2013)

randude101 said:


> View attachment 2607371...


Holy shit we got snoop on the forums ?!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ya the thing its hard to tell if they are old enough,


ID them bitches or take them to a club where they have to be at least 18 to get in, simple


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

ok but my town dont got no clubs or not even strip clubs, if i went to a strip club im sure i could get laid if not there then at least take one of them strippers home


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

Topman seriously, like real serious, I get laid all the time from pof.com, I'm not kidding bro you gotta get laid, yes they are sluts, yes I am a slut, but man even I don't fuck strippers.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ok but my town dont got no clubs or not even strip clubs, if i went to a strip club im sure i could get laid if not there then at least take one of them strippers home


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

what is pof.com ?


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

type it in to your computer dumb ass, man you smoke way too much weed lmfao


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

lol, ok, but will it work for my town?


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

Check it out man, holy shit how the hell are you gonna get your little dick wet without someone to tell you how lmfao twice


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

i understand ill give it a look and let you know my experience from trying the site out, is it guaranteed that i will get laid?


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

For the avg guy yes it is, for you the odds are prob 10,000/1, but hey man it's the only chance you got


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

Kidding bro, seriously man try it out, once you get laid man it will be ten times easier to get laid, that I gaurantee you


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> i understand ill give it a look and let you know my experience from trying the site out, is it guaranteed that i will get laid?


No a prostitute is a guaranteed lay, but a little confidence can go a long ways....


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

ya, but then again you dont want to be the guy who goes to stores and just hits on women trying to pick them up. well im just going to have to go to vegas one day


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

You don't have to go to stores to hit on women, and you can hit on them without being creepy. 

Just don't act interested in them, that always gets them, good luck and god speed my son


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ya, but then again you dont want to be the guy who goes to stores and just hits on women trying to pick them up. well im just going to have to go to vegas one day


just whip your dick out on 10 random women and say " So we fucking or what ?" 1/10 will fuck you. The other 9 might press charges ....may the force be with you !


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ya, but then again you dont want to be the guy who goes to stores and just hits on women trying to pick them up. well im just going to have to go to vegas one day


why not wait until you find someone significant to have your first time with.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

hey sunni thanks for that input, i think i might just stick with your advice.


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 8, 2013)

Spank your monkey


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> why not wait until you find someone significant to have your first time with.


Although I do agree sunni, if this poor kid doesn't release soon he's going to explode lol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> spank your monkey


Haha fuck ya dude!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> just whip your dick out on 10 random women and say " So we fucking or what ?" 1/10 will fuck you. The other 9 might press charges ....may the force be with you !


Bonus points for penis puppetry and pulling it around your wrist and asking them if they could read your watch for you.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

Man are you serious you don't really believe in that shit, you're 20 it's not prom night it's get laid before your 40 night, sorry sunni I know what you're saying but that is def a woman's perspective and man you gotta get laid I'm afraid for your health seriously


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> hey sunni thanks for that input, i think i might just stick with your advice.


i would too, why risk an std, a bad sexual experience, girls can be really chatty cathys so if you live in a small town and its your first time, well chances are something is going to go wrong and than you get shit talked to the hills


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

New Age United said:


> Man are you serious you don't really believe in that shit, you're 20 it's not prom night it's get laid before your 40 night, sorry sunni I know what you're saying but that is def a woman's perspective and man you gotta get laid I'm afraid for your health seriously


all im saying is , its best for your first sexual experience not to be from some hook up


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

Like I said man it's just my opinion, you gotta make your mind up for yourself. I do understand what you're saying sunni.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> all im saying is , its best for your first sexual experience not to be from some hook up


While I agree with this I will say that if one of my best friends made it to 20 a virgin I would have to take action. No, not take his virginity. It would not be above me to pay a high class escort and explain the situation. Dude wouldn't even know it's a setup, I would pay the cash and have her seduce him. I don't think it's good for a man's brain to go into his twenties without sex.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

New Age United said:


> Like I said man it's just my opinion, you gotta make your mind up for yourself


i know its your opinion but man hes only going to embarrass himself if its a 1 night stand


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> i would too, why risk an std, a bad sexual experience, girls can be really chatty cathys so if you live in a small town and its your first time, well chances are something is going to go wrong and than you get shit talked to the hills


hey this is exactly my position i live in a very small town so everybody knows everybodys business, i wouldnt want to get no stds either.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> While I agree with this I will say that if one of my best friends made it to 20 a virgin I would have to take action. No, not take his virginity. It would not be above me to pay a high class escort and explain the situation. Dude wouldn't even know it's a setup, I would pay the cash and have her seduce him. I don't think it's good for a man's brain to go into his twenties without sex.


wish i had a friend like you bro


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> hey this is exactly my position i live in a very small town so everybody knows everybodys business, i wouldnt want to get no stds either.


i live in a town of 75k i know eveyrones sexual history in my age group what their penis size is and who is good in bed or not, if you do a 1 night stand i hope youre a good learner because honestly youll only embarrass yourself with either cumming too quick, not knowing what hole to put it in, proper moves, or how to make a woman enjoy it.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> i know its your opinion but man hes only going to embarrass himself if its a 1 night stand


im not really wanting a 1night stand cuz what about the next day when i want more pussy?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> , i wouldnt want to get no stds either.


Always know the double negative rule in English when talking about an STD. 
And make sure you have more than one condom when the time arises.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> i live in a town of 75k i know eveyrones sexual history in my age group what their penis size is and who is good in bed or not, if you do a 1 night stand i hope youre a good learner because honestly youll only embarrass yourself with either cumming too quick, not knowing what hole to put it in, proper moves, or how to make a woman enjoy it.


exactly theres probly 40k people or so.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> exactly theres probly 40k people or so.


theres maybe only 250 people on POF in my city so some girl told me while i was in college, i honestly doubt youll find anyone if youre town is that small, the best thing to do is go out with friends, go to bars, talk to people but dont be creepy lol youre going to actually have to network and socialize the old way to find pussy more than likely


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> i live in a town of 75k i know eveyrones sexual history in my age group what their penis size is and who is good in bed or not, if you do a 1 night stand i hope youre a good learner because honestly youll only embarrass yourself with either cumming too quick, not knowing what hole to put it in, proper moves, or how to make a woman enjoy it.


I'm glad I don't live in your town LOL


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2013)

First time is gonna be a little embarrasing anyway, I like the idea of letting this chick know you're a virgin cuz if she's not she's gonna know real quick lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> i know its your opinion but man hes only going to embarrass himself if its a 1 night stand


no. if he is a one-minute man he might embarass himself. but 1 night stand? I dunno about that. he's single that's what you do when you single


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

Shoot I came from a town with less than 5,000. The entire girls cross country team in h.s. ran two feet from me when I was on top of my gf in the park. Someone even said "cute butt "kinetic". lol


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

ya, idk man maybe one day soon, i will be able to get rid of my v-card,


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm glad I don't live in your town LOL


yeah man apprently me and this one girl never knew her but she and i apparently kept switching boyfriends around LOL i dated one guy, than went onto the next a few years later turns out she broke up with the guy i was dating the same time i broke up with the frist guy and than she dated the first guy i was dating while i was dating her Ex boyfriend, like if someone is in the age group of 19-25 i know them, their sister who they dated, who theyre dating, if they do something bad, its like telephone games in my city everyone knows someone, who dated someone whos cousins with the girl who dated this guy its stupid


----------



## neosapien (Apr 8, 2013)

It'll help if you stop calling it your v-card.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

You guys really think TOP is serious? Smells a little like trolling to me.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> It'll help if you stop calling it your v-card.


ok coming from a guy named neosapien, wtf?


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> You guys really think TOP is serious? Smells a little like trolling to me.


Bro im serious as hell


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah man apprently me and this one girl never knew her but she and i apparently kept switching boyfriends around LOL i dated one guy, than went onto the next a few years later turns out she broke up with the guy i was dating the same time i broke up with the frist guy and than she dated the first guy i was dating while i was dating her Ex boyfriend, like if someone is in the age group of 19-25 i know them, their sister who they dated, who theyre dating, if they do something bad, its like telephone games in my city everyone knows someone, who dated someone whos cousins with the girl who dated this guy its stupid


Well shit I'd be safe then, I'm out of your age group. God I feel old


----------



## neosapien (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ok coming from a guy named neosapien, wtf?


I've had more pussy than a Chinatown rice house.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I've had more pussy than a Chinatown rice house.




that's a lot of pussy lol


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I've had more pussy than a Chinatown rice house.


hey i didnt think this was a whos been in more pussy contest. are you better than me cuz you had and i quote "more pussy than a Chinatown rice house"? should people treat you better than me cuz u had more pussy


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

lets not get into a pussy fight gentlemen.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

topman you need to learn to not take offense to anything said in toke n talk your life will be so much easier jokes can sometimes be taken the wrong way through text but id say most of us mean it jokingly


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> topman you need to learn to not take offense to anything said in toke n talk your life will be so much easier jokes can sometimes be taken the wrong way through text but id say most of us mean it jokingly


ya, what she said.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok well now that this thread is way off topic lets change it back.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> topman you need to learn to not take offense to anything said in toke n talk your life will be so much easier jokes can sometimes be taken the wrong way through text but id say most of us mean it jokingly


Wow...i never expected this sorta lack of punctuation from you, sunni...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> You guys really think TOP is serious? Smells a little like trolling to me.


No he's for real, lol. If he is a troll, he's at a very low level.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

View attachment 2607450 here gigs! iknow youve asked a few times now


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

You have beautiful eyes


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> hey i didnt think this was a whos been in more pussy contest. are you better than me cuz you had and i quote "more pussy than a Chinatown rice house"? should people treat you better than me cuz u had more pussy


You are way too socially akward to fit in around here. It's like EVERYTHING needs to be explained to you.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

View attachment 2607454
a view from the rack


----------



## Scroga (Apr 8, 2013)

I heard car accidents are good for pullin..heard this dude on the radio sayin how he purposely nudged hottyz car so he could swap details...apparently he did well!


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> You are way too socially akward to fit in around here. It's like EVERYTHING needs to be explained to you.


reminds me of bde0001


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You have beautiful eyes


thanks gigs i like how you can kinda see that my head is shaved on the side my ear is showing, not many people know i have it because its under my hair so to speak its easily hidden but i enjoy the little edgyness


----------



## Scroga (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You have beautiful eyes


Mannnn those lips! Smooch


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> reminds me of bde0001


lol I thought the same as well


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol I thought the same as well


i dont think so though he wouldnt have sent me an FR


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dont think so though he wouldnt have sent me an FR


and a few pm's and an icq request and whatever else way he could.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

View attachment 2607459 best shirt ever!!!!!!!! ; )


----------



## neosapien (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> hey i didnt think this was a whos been in more pussy contest. are you better than me cuz you had and i quote "more pussy than a Chinatown rice house"? should people treat you better than me cuz u had more pussy


Of course it's a contest. That's why they call it scoring.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 8, 2013)

Fishing for Giant Trevally...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Sunni is back! wahoo lol, whoops sorry I forgot to ask my bad sunni


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

this is me


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

top you should be able to get laid.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> View attachment 2607470 this is me


first nations?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> View attachment 2607470 this is me


are you doing duck lips? lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> i live in a town of 75k i know eveyrones sexual history in my age group what their penis size is and who is good in bed or not, if you do a 1 night stand i hope youre a good learner because honestly youll only embarrass yourself with either cumming too quick, *not knowing what hole to put it in*, proper moves, or how to make a woman enjoy it.



After the piss & before the shit ....lol


kinda nasty if you think about it


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> are you doing duck lips? lol


no i dont think so.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> first nations?


what u mean first nations?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> no i dont think so.


k, just checking 


handsome bugga you


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 8, 2013)

Me being a caveman...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> are you doing duck lips? lol


Holy fucking shit, I just died loling!


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> what u mean first nations?


native, Indian , Pocahontas casinos, ho ho pow wows, fry bread first nations is more politically correct and none racist.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> View attachment 2607470 this is me


I'd hit it.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

are you saying i look like a native?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 8, 2013)

Walking out of Oregon Caves...Look at that beautiful sun being all majestic n' shit.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> are you saying i look like a native?


no im asking if youre english.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> are you doing duck lips? lol


I know right. SMH


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

I love fry bread, gonna get me some and strawberry drink as well as some buffalo burgars at my favorite get together in July.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

i dont think i ever had real native american food.. I want this


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> no im asking if youre english.


well im american, but i speak english. so do you think im hideous?


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> i dont think i ever had real native american food..


its fry bread and meat, thats about as creative it gets. and some berries, although now if you went on the Rez is hot dogs and mac n cheese, niish tacos, and uh bannock


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> well im american, but i speak english. so do you think im hideous?


somehow that response didnt surprise me, did you ever finish highschool? ,


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> its fry bread and meat, thats about as creative it gets. and some berries


My mom made the best venison stew. mmmmm organic eating.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

ya i graduated in 2011,


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> i dont think i ever had real native american food.. I want this


thats nish tacos, those are from now adays and not tradition native food still fucking dyno


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ya i graduated in 2011,


Sweet jesus...US public education at it's best...

And these kids are over in the middle east dying for oil and money.....


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> its fry bread and meat, thats about as creative it gets. and some berries, although now if you went on the Rez is hot dogs and mac n cheese, niish tacos, and uh bannock


and whisky can't forget the whisky


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> and whisky can't forget the whisky


almost ALL tribes have different fry bread recipes but they all turn out pretty much the same this one is the one i used to use, (now i make substitutions) i also deep fry it not pan fry it you can skip the "crisscross" part if youre deepfrying


Stir together: 3 cups flour
3 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons sugar
Then add and stir: 1 cup water
1/2 cup milk
Finally, add enough flour to make the dough able to be handled, so it isn't sticky. Form into round patties of about a half-inch thick, make crisscross marks on both sides with a knife (this keeps them from rising unevenly while frying) and fry in a skillet with about a quarter inch or so of preheated oil. Fry until golden brown on both sides. Serve hot with butter or your favorite jam. That's it. Enjoy.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Sweet jesus...US public education system at it's best...
> 
> And these kids are over in the middle east dying for oil and money.....


what do the kids over in the middle east have to do with me, we live on different sides of the world?


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 8, 2013)

omg i almost pissed my pants from laughing so hard


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm bored and tired of explaining everything to top lol


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

trollololol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> almost ALL tribes have different fry bread recipes but they all turn out pretty much the same this one is the one i used to use, (now i make substitutions) i also deep fry it not pan fry it you can skip the "crisscross" part if youre deepfrying
> 
> 
> Stir together: 3 cups flour
> ...


Your cooking for my wedding right?


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

in my last post i just meant that those kids in the middle east dont mean anything to me


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> trollololol


who is a troll?


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Apr 8, 2013)

Indian Tacos aye !


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> in my last post i just meant that those kids in the middle east dont mean anything to me


Yeah, we read what you posted. Keep it up, "bro".


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> its fry bread and meat, thats about as creative it gets. and some berries,


corns, beans, and squash. The three sisters. This is among what was feed to George Washington and his men when they were freezing and starving in Valley Forge. Brought to them by one nation from the Haudenosaunee.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> i just meant that those kids in the middle east dont mean anything to me


Yikes. You poor, cold soul. Hopefully one day feelings will change and you will be 'enlightened'.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> in my last post i just meant that those kids in the middle east dont mean anything to me


You're not passing the vetting process here. Some of our Veteran posters will be all over your ass for this.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Your cooking for my wedding right?


no. LOL



ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Indian Tacos aye !


awesome i was waiting for you to come!!! aannii!!




kinetic said:


> corns, beans, and squash. The three sisters. This is among what was feed to George Washington and his men when they were freezing and starving in Valley Forge. Brought to them my one nation from the Haudenosaunee.


yes sorry all i ment was they dont have TOO much of a big selection as the country was pretty bare except for animals and a few types of vegetables and a few types of berries.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> almost ALL tribes have different fry bread recipes but they all turn out pretty much the same this one is the one i used to use, (now i make substitutions) i also deep fry it not pan fry it you can skip the "crisscross" part if youre deepfrying
> 
> 
> Stir together: 3 cups flour
> ...



thats almost the same combo i use to make pizza dough. hmm its just fried pizza dough ....


awesome sounds good to me.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> You poor, cold soul.


i mean, if you think about there no different than us, they were all given their hand of cards, they either play it or they fold. im sure they were born into their situation just like everyone else was.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> that almost the same combo i use to make pizzia dough. hmm its just fried pizza dough ....
> 
> 
> awesome sound good to me.


it is ...so fucking good and basically you just top the bread with taco toppings  they also do it with jam, or butter, 

fuck it im making nish tacos tomorrow ill throw up the entire recipe in my thread with photos


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> i mean, if you think about there no different than us, they were all given their hand of cards, they either play it or they fold. im sure they were born into their situation just like everyone else was.


 im sorry sweetie but you should not talk politics.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

Some children should clearly be left behind.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> im sorry sweetie but you should not talk politics.


hey its cool, its like everything else in the world, its not meant for everyone. i never claimed to be a politician tho


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Some children should clearly be left behind.


I agree 1000000%,


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> no. LOL


Well then you can't come ha


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> hey its cool, its like everything else in the world, its not meant for everyone. i never claimed to be a politician tho


I think she means there is a whole section dedicated for politics.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well then you can't come ha


nu huh your wife said i could


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well then you can't come ha


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> nu huh your wife said i could


son of a bitch, pullin the wife card eh


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

Sunni when you said for me not to talk politics it was because you were saying im dumb right? not because there is a section in the forum to talk politics because ryantherhino thinks you were saying that this was not the politics section, it was because im dumb right?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> I agree 1000000%,



whats that in decimal form


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

ahahh you got me dude,


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> it is ...so fucking good and basically you just top the bread with taco toppings  they also do it with jam, or butter,
> 
> fuck it im making nish tacos tomorrow ill throw up the entire recipe in my thread with photos


as express would say

giime dat shit fo rel doe


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

RyanTheRhino8934604 said:


> whats that in decimal form


1000000
_________ 
1
There's your fraction


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> Sunni when you said for me not to talk politics it was because you were saying im dumb right? not because there is a section in the forum to talk politics because ryantherhino thinks you were saying that this was not the politics section, it was because im dumb right?


dude. you think to much. go smoke some herb and listen to bob marley

[video=youtube;zaGUr6wzyT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaGUr6wzyT8[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude. you think to much. go smoke some herb and listen to bob marley
> 
> [video=youtube;zaGUr6wzyT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaGUr6wzyT8[/video]


I was totally jammin to some marley out in the garden today with my marley shirt on


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

you dont get what i was saying doc? ryan the rhino said, sunni told me not to talk politics cuz its not the place for it, but sunni really meant it as in im stupid so dont try to talk politics.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

wasnt really thinkn too much, but im about to put on purple haze and smoke one


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I was totally *jammin *to some *marley* out in the garden today with my marley shirt on



now I gotta go listen to jammin

[video=youtube;oFRbZJXjWIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=oFRbZJXjWIA[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> you dont get what i was saying doc? ryan the rhino said, sunni told me not to talk politics cuz its not the place for it, but sunni really meant it as in im stupid so dont try to talk politics.


dude, you start thinking any harder, smoke going start coming outta your ears. lol sunni didn't mean anything by that comment.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> now i gotta go listen to jamming
> 
> [video=youtube;oFRbZJXjWIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=oFRbZJXjWIA[/video]


This is the one I'm listening to. Wish I had a blunt or joint...fat dabs will have to suffice...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude. you think to much. go smoke some herb and listen to bob marley
> 
> [video=youtube;zaGUr6wzyT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaGUr6wzyT8[/video]


Thanks Doc, you always got good advice.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> Sunni when you said for me not to talk politics it was because you were saying im dumb right? not because there is a section in the forum to talk politics because ryantherhino thinks you were saying that this was not the politics section, it was because im dumb right?


Both. There's is not only a Politics section, but you are also in fact too facile to talk politics, let alone much else. Sorry you had to find out like this man.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> This is the one I'm listening to. Wish I had a blunt or joint...fat dabs will have to suffice...


Fuck ya bro, nothing wrong with dabs. but a j would be good for marley.

Oh totally off subject have you heard from ngg lately bro?


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

put this in your headband and vibe out man, [video=youtube;7M3M_p_vvL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M3M_p_vvL4[/video]


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> dude, you start thinking any harder, smoke going start coming outta your ears. lol sunni didn't mean anything by that comment.


I see, its cool,


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck ya bro, nothing wrong with dabs. but a j would be good for marley.
> 
> Oh totally off subject have you heard from ngg lately bro?


Have not heard from him lately. I've dropped a few posts on his thread inquiring about him, but someone said they heard from him a few days ago. I hope he shows up soon...


----------



## Scroga (Apr 8, 2013)

This thread moves quick! ima try that recipe!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Have not heard from him lately. I've dropped a few posts on his thread inquiring about him, but someone said they heard from him a few days ago. I hope he shows up soon...


I hope so to bro, last I heard his health wasn't the best. Hope all is well with him.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

Scroga said:


> This thread moves quick! ima try that recipe!


if you want i can give you a vegan one thats the exact same , cheaper cost to make


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

So do you guys think my first picture was horrible ?


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> So do you guys think my first picture was horrible ?


 id do you ....no homo


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> So do you guys think my first picture was horrible ?


why do you need to justify so much what we think? im curious , its a bunch of dudes their probably not going to tell you you look hot


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> So do you guys think my first picture was horrible ?


I think you need to stop worrying so much and chill, remember what I said about a little confidence goes a long ways?

Yep enough said.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> So do you guys think my first picture was horrible ?


nah. the duck lips was awesome


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

disregard last post. that was stupid on my part, your like the only female on here .....


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> So do you guys think my first picture was horrible ?


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


>


hes kinda cute


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nah. the duck lips was awesome


appreciate that on some trill shit bruh, jiggy nigga u kno


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> disregard last post. that was stupid on my part, your like the only female on here .....


Actually, there are a lot of females on here, you've just been to busy worrying about shit I guess you haven't noticed lol.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> hes kinda cute


What about me Sunni, am I super sexy? I must know!!!!!1!11!1!1!1!1


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

my next item to buy is some gold teeth, that way my teeth shine


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Actually, there are a lot of females on here, you've just been to busy worrying about shit I guess you haven't noticed lol.


well im meant the only female on the thread at this time.


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> my next item to buy is some gold teeth, that way my teeth shine


please for the love of god dont. i thought yu actually wanted to get laid.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> appreciate that on some trill shit bruh, jiggy nigga u kno


No wonder you are a virgin.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> What about me Sunni, am I super sexy? I must know!!!!!1!11!1!1!1!1


I'd do you 7 ways from sunday


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> my next item to buy is some gold teeth, that way my teeth shine



gum wrappers are cheaper


----------



## Scroga (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> if you want i can give you a vegan one thats the exact same , cheaper cost to make


No vegans here hunni! But post anyways I'm sure it will be delicious!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

I used to know a guy that had a star engraved on his gold tooth.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

Scroga said:


> No vegans here hunni! But post anyways I'm sure it will be delicious!


You know I was the same way until I saw all the vegan shit sunni posted and I changed my mind lol


----------



## Mumbo Jumbo (Apr 8, 2013)

you guys are a funny bunch. Here's me, don't be mean!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I used to know a guy that had a star engraved on his gold tooth.


If your gold tooth doesn't have a big fat diamond in it, how do you bling when you smile?


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You know I was the same way until I saw all the vegan shit sunni posted and I changed my mind lol


 SO You think my food is gross?


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> please for the love of god dont. i thought yu actually wanted to get laid.


I do, but gold teeth dont attract bitches. A$AP rocky got gold teeth and he probably gets bitches all day everyday.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

I wonder if its weird that I like to cook. I do it when im stressed or frustrated. I don't even eat it half the time. Just something relaxing about it. 


I have also gotten really good. After you cook enough you can taste the spices in your head and decide what will or wont work.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> If your gold tooth doesn't have a big fat diamond in it, how do you bling when you smile?


This guy was a straight compton OG from the 80's. He walked with a cane and everything. He ended up far awau from it, thays how I met him.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

man another night going to bed alone man this sucks,


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You're not passing the vetting process here. Some of our Veteran posters will be all over your ass for this.


sorry about this,


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

Good night guys


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> This guy was a straight compton OG from the 80's. He walked with a cane and everything. He ended up far awau from it, thays how I met him.



yea cuz real pimps only have gold teeth to replace the ones they lost doing gangster shit.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> sorry about this,


sorry about what... lol its the internet


who holds grudges on the internet


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> SO You think my food is gross?


Completely opposite of what I meant! I meant that it looks fucking delicious lol!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

I think we can all agree Oreos and Doritos are chronic


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Completely opposite of what I meant! I meant that it looks fucking delicious lol!


haha i read it wrong , did you see my pasta sauce update?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha i read it wrong , did you see my pasta sauce update?


It's cool I do the same thing lol. Oh and just how you guys thought the dude asking about a saliva test was smoking salvia haha. 

But no I didn't and now I do!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> put this in your headband and vibe out man,


Please, ..for the love of all things true, tell me you look like THIS


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Please, ..for the love of all things true, tell me you look like THIS


he posted aphoto a few pages back


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 8, 2013)

Was it like THAT^^^^^??????????????? In other news, I'm so baked I was reading a few pages, and was wondering why people were posting their photos. Thought I was reading Jibber... Phewww


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

yellowpacktopman is untrollable. he seems like he had a lobotomy or something.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 8, 2013)

Loaded!!!!!!!1972!!!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2013)

Dam man don't break your arm off.


You look hungry ...jk


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yellowpacktopman is untrollable. he seems like he had a lobotomy or something.


LOL, are you telling me to keep moving? Seriously though, is it me? Am I now that old guy outta the know? Who says "put this in your headband, and vibe out, man"? Vibe out? who's wearing a headband?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirtsurfr is the man.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good night guys! Gotta big day tomorrow!


----------



## Scroga (Apr 9, 2013)

Gots the baking powder, gots the flour, gots the salt, gots the sugar..gots tonight made!


----------



## slowbus (Apr 9, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Please, ..for the love of all things true, tell me you look like THIS



Kinda looks like a buddy of mine and Kinetic's


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2013)

I see top got trial by fire last night. Nice pic of sunni. DS looking a little James Deanish.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 9, 2013)

I love my man TOP hat.. I swear Bmeat don't have nothing on my homeslice.. Give my man top hat about 3 months he gonna b pullin hoes!!


----------



## Scroga (Apr 9, 2013)

Everyone was rootin for top but he killed it!


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 9, 2013)

hah i apreciate that blowincherrypie, idk who this guy bmeat is, but my ultimate goal in life is to grow the dankest buds, and pull at least 14 hoes, one for each day of the week for two weeks, but hey i may be just dreaming.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 9, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Everyone was rootin for top but he killed it!


what did i kill?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 9, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> hah i apreciate that blowincherrypie, idk who this guy bmeat is, but my ultimate goal in life is to grow the dankest buds, and pull at least 14 hoes, one for each day of the week for two weeks, but hey i may be just dreaming.



You seem to be on the right track then.. Doing good little buddy






you will get them next time.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 9, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2607634
> 
> Loaded!!!!!!!1972!!!!!


Back in the day of H. 130 lbs about 20 years old.
Now I'm 170 lbs 60 years old and wouldn't think of doing it again..


----------



## Scroga (Apr 9, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> what did i kill?


.......It......


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't know coming or going 1972 Philippines.


Me and my cousin..


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 9, 2013)

its too early for this shit beardo


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I don't know coming or going 1972 Philippines.
> 
> 
> Me and my cousin..


Bachelor party in Po town?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 9, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Bachelor party in Po town?


Every night was Bachelor party night there!!!


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> hah i apreciate that blowincherrypie, idk who this guy bmeat is, but my ultimate goal in life is to grow the dankest buds, and pull at least 14 hoes, one for each day of the week for two weeks, but hey i may be just dreaming.


if you keep referring to women as hoes you will be a sad and lonely virgin for the rest of your life, cut the gangsta shit no one digs it unless you're black and you're not


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> if you keep referring to women as hoes you will be a sad and lonely virgin for the rest of your life, cut the gangsta shit no one digs it unless you're black and you're not


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> if you keep referring to women as hoes you will be a sad and lonely virgin for the rest of your life, cut the gangsta shit no one digs it unless you're black and you're not


Agreed, and if you're going to use hoe.. it's ho, not hoe - E on the end.

"I wanna fuck that ho." 
"Grab the hoe and till that soil."


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Agreed, and if you're going to use hoe.. it's ho, not hoe - E on the end.
> 
> "I wanna fuck that ho."
> "Grab the hoe and till that soil."


Tough old ho with hoe in hand cried land ho with a hearty, ho, ho, ho


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Gangsta shit you say?

...
...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Gangsta shit you say?
> 
> ...
> ...


Maybe so, maybe no....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 9, 2013)

Woah... Top. 

No woman likes a whiny insecure bitch. 

Except lesbians.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 9, 2013)

For real tho. It would be better if you said LESS when talking to a woman irl.

I agree with sunni about the gansta talk too. You don't live in the inner city, so quit trying to be a thug.


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> For real tho. It would be better if you said LESS when talking to a woman irl.
> 
> I agree with sunni about the gansta talk too. You don't live in the inner city, so quit trying to be a thug.


I live within a short distance of 2 of the top 10 murder and rape capitals in the US, and even I don't claim gangsta. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Maybe so, maybe no....


they even got a got a purple one in there


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

tckfui said:


> *look out man hes coming right for you!!!! *
> if people actualy post pictures of themselvs in this thread Id say WOA!


You bring up a valid point with what's in bold.. That said, who says you never bring a shark to a street fight?

...
...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


>


Man, you wouldn't want to screw up & scratch your balls while wearing that thing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> You bring up a valid point with what's in bold.. That said, who says you never bring a shark to a street fight?
> 
> ...
> ...


If you actually bought that.. wow. bye bye 300 dollars!


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you actually bought that.. wow. bye bye 300 dollars!


Nope, didn't buy that .. was considering it for a conversation piece on the coffee table though, maybe. Although I'd rather get another 1000w to toss in the mix.. priorities m'dear, priorities


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you actually bought that.. wow. bye bye 300 dollars!


By internet standards, that thing is an antique.

|
|
V

@ Figong (I saw what you did there).


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> By internet standards, that thing is an antique.
> 
> |
> |
> ...


Did you just call me an antique? hahaha.. I will still out-surf you, junior - will meet you on O'ahu's north shore, and we'll hit the pipe.


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Did you just call me an antique? hahaha.. I will still out-surf you, junior - will meet you on O'ahu's north shore, and we'll hit the pipe.


In retrospect, I think the pipe may need to be put down as I completely mixed you up with the mod that's from Hawaii... hahahah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> In retrospect, I think the pipe may need to be put down as I completely mixed you up with the mod that's from Hawaii... hahahah


you mixed me up with GWN? I'll take that as a supreme compliment


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you mixed me up with GWN? I'll take that as a supreme compliment


Yes, my mind sort of went off the chain a moment.


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hehehee that's funny


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Yes, my mind sort of went off the chain a moment.


you're smoking good weed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehee that's funny


hey what's up girl!


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you're smoking good weed


I'd like to think it's scape you off the floor with a spatula grade.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> I'd like to think it's scape you off the floor with a spatula grade.


that reminds me to put kief in my joint before going to see a band tonight


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> that reminds me to put kief in my joint before going to see a band tonight


Good times! What band? I think this is the first time it's actually gotten to the point that I am mixing up people on forums too... lol


----------



## kinetic (Apr 9, 2013)

you don't really think I would put what band up do you? Waaaaaay too easy to find me that way.


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> you don't really think I would put what band up do you? Waaaaaay too easy to find me that way.


Wasn't meant like that and you know it  Is genre a safe question?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> you don't really think I would put what band up do you? Waaaaaay too easy to find me that way.


This guy...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Did you just call me an antique? hahaha.. I will still out-surf you, junior - will meet you on O'ahu's north shore, and we'll hit the pipe.


I was actually commenting on the age of the post you quoted.
Maybe it's time for me to pick up the pipe.


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was actually commenting on the age of the post you quoted.
> Maybe it's time for me to pick up the pipe.


I wasn't at all associating it, my mind has shut down most analytical processes and I'm just chillin' here with coffee and a smoke while posting this afternoon.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 9, 2013)

I think it's funny how we are giving shit to yellowTop for being a little creepy to the ladies, but look at the tags on this thread. Pretty ironic and funny.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> you don't really think I would put what band up do you? Waaaaaay too easy to find me that way.


I'll be attending this concert on the 20th of this month

http://www.wherevent.com/detail/Spliff-Clothing-Company-April-20th-Big-Island-Reggae-Massive2

come and find me gang, I'll smoke you out!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Totally awesome... wish I could make it - if I could, I'd grab another who's holding the venue there later on and bring Aikido Sangenkai and we'll get him stoned off his ass before his 25th wedding anniversary too.


I actually wanted to go to the 420 concert on oahu. soja is playing there  but ya, ooklah the moc is good enough for me. still be jammin concert tho


----------



## kinetic (Apr 9, 2013)

fig, its gonna be funky tonight. 
Peyote: this guy. Im not looking for riu stalkers when Im out having a good time.


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> fig, its gonna be funky tonight.
> Peyote: this guy. Im not looking for riu stalkers when Im out having a good time.


Sounds like a fun time - just make sure you line up another concert after this one, so you can start your own touring to see the concert tours circuit.. on a party bus (make sure it's cannabis friendly too)


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 9, 2013)

Me and my favourite niece at a wedding last month


----------



## see4 (Apr 9, 2013)

youre not so "granny", quite the opposite infact


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2608447Me and my favourite niece at a wedding last month


Which one are you?


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2608447Me and my favourite niece at a wedding last month


Now thats my kind of lady!


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 9, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2608447Me and my favourite niece at a wedding last month


Pretty lady


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 9, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Pretty lady


oops, I should have said...Ladies.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 9, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2608447Me and my favourite niece at a wedding last month


Me likey the blonde!!! 
SH420


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's a good rendition of me as an alien:


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 9, 2013)

granny and her niece look pretty baked


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 9, 2013)

here's me at a wedding too.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> here's me at a wedding too.


Where's your wedding ring hu hu ...huuuu?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> here's me at a wedding too.


you sure don't look like a troll 

handsome devil you


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 9, 2013)

View attachment 2608903Me, my beautiful niece and her son. She because a mother very young. She turned out to be an amazing young woman whom I have immense respect and love for.


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Where's your wedding ring hu hu ...huuuu?


Would say with the smoke and beer in the pic, it's just before his wedding.. just a guess though.


----------



## GOD HERE (Apr 9, 2013)

This thread has wwwaaayyyy too many pages.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> here's me at a wedding too.


If you look closely, you will notice that he is not black either!

Oh, how the web of lies unravel!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you look closely, you will notice that he is not black either!
> 
> Oh, how the web of lies unravel!



Dont be silly, he has the Michael Jackson skin disease.Vitiligo

that shit is trippy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 9, 2013)

He could have been pulling a reverse "Jolson" & had on his "White face".


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Which one are you?



LMAO.....Fig....what the fuck did you eat today.....Your not acting normal....lol and we cant blame it on the moon!


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LMAO.....Fig....what the fuck did you eat today.....Your not acting normal....lol and we cant blame it on the moon!


Yeah, about that.. long story short, tons of shit is changing very soon and I'm on a semi-subtle flirt-fest.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Yeah, about that.. long story short, tons of shit is changing very soon and I'm on a semi-subtle flirt-fest.


I wanna hear the long story though lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I wanna hear the long story though lol


Clash of the titans, rusty nail opening.. checkmate and my life is moving on without a few others that have been in it for a little while.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Clash of the titans, rusty nail opening.. checkmate and my life is moving on without a few others that have been in it for a little while.


you sure got a way with words lol

I'll always remember the pitbull tearing into a jar of mayo, lol  that was funny


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Yeah, about that.. long story short, tons of shit is changing very soon and I'm on a semi-subtle flirt-fest.


I just want to be kept in the loop!! The long story might be pretty interesting to.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 9, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2608903


Daaaaamn.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Clash of the titans, rusty nail opening.. checkmate and my life is moving on without a few others that have been in it for a little while.


UGH.........................I suddenly have been enlightened! Hope it all wks out for ya Fig


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you sure got a way with words lol
> 
> I'll always remember the pitbull tearing into a jar of mayo, lol  that was funny


Oh yes, you mean my reference to not being semi-close to done eating pussy until it looks like a pitbull completely shredded a mayo jar? hahahahah


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> UGH.........................I suddenly have been enlightened! Hope it all wks out for ya Fig


It will, will plan a trip and tour states, get stoned off my ass and then go fishing for a week... or alternatively, bang my neighbor silly.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Oh yes, you mean my reference to not being semi-close to done eating pussy until it looks like a pitbull completely shredded a mayo jar? hahahahah


yes, that's the one.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> It will, will plan a trip and tour states, get stoned off my ass and then go fishing for a week... or alternatively, bang my neighbor silly.


Outstanding....your fine...just fucking fine!! I think you should start with the alternative....then go from there!!! Bara Bing Bara Boom!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 9, 2013)

What's the neighbor gal (God I hope) look like ?


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's the neighbor gal (God I hope) look like ?


5'4" petite, nice ass, solid C chest, pullable hair.. and when I saw her moving plenty of rope in, I pieced it together.. she's not doing plant training, she likes rope bondage as discovered in a passing conversation about why people need tons of rope.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> 5'4" petite, nice ass, solid C chest, pullable hair..


a spinner huh, sweet!


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> a spinner huh, sweet!


Would say that's an affirmative based on that info alone.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> 5'4" petite, nice ass, solid C chest, pullable hair.. and when I saw her moving plenty of rope in, I pieced it together.. she's not doing plant training, she likes rope bondage as discovered in a passing conversation about why people need tons of rope.


Fig...you have OUR full support....yes my brother.....I feel your neighbor needs you NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing like supporting a brother in need. And of course....please...details K lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Fig...you have OUR full support....yes my brother.....I feel your neighbor needs you NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing like supporting a brother in need. And of course....please...details K lol


hahahaha, thanks - needed a good laugh about this time


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> a spinner huh, sweet!


I just google spinner because I'd never heard the term....I'm 5'4", 115Lbs...(with a solid "C" chest) looks like I'm a SPINNER wooooohooooo


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I just google spinner because I'd never heard the term....I'm 5'4", 115Lbs...(with a solid "C" chest) looks like I'm a SPINNER wooooohooooo


Teasin' me now are you?


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Teasin' me now are you?


...And I was at the hardware store today too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I just google spinner because I'd never heard the term....I'm 5'4", 115Lbs...(with a solid "C" chest) looks like I'm a SPINNER wooooohooooo


just think of a plane and the propeller. the chick is the propeller, the dude is the plane. as the dude, you spin em like a pinwheel. lol that's a spinner


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ...And I was at the hardware store today too


Now.. you have my full attention. Let me guess, you happened to grab rope for the rope suspension I'll do on you when I fly in your general direction before introducing you to whips? hahaha


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 9, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I just google spinner because I'd never heard the term....I'm 5'4", 115Lbs...(with a solid "C" chest) looks like I'm a SPINNER wooooohooooo


DAAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow! I've got so many images going on in my head right now...a lot of spinning going on,lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> 5'4" petite, nice ass, solid C chest, pullable hair.. and when I saw her moving plenty of rope in, I pieced it together.. she's not doing plant training, she likes rope bondage as discovered in a passing conversation about why people need tons of rope.


You know that "pullable hair" part......I always struggle with that one.....how do you know when your pulling to hard??? OOOOHHH How stupid of me....I know....its when your done and you realize your holding to handfuls of hair in your hand and the little lady is no longer in bed with you......hee hee You guys know how that shit is....when its hot and heavy one looses track of all things......my Dad always told me that the hairs on a Vag could pull more then a team of horses.....Yall figure that one out!!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Wow! I've got so many images going on in my head right now...a lot of spinning going on,lol


 I haven't even started with "Vivid mental images as painted by Figong" time yet... but I am sure I could come up with enough unique and different things to entertain you for 72 hrs straight.. (what, you thought you'd get sleep?)


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 9, 2013)

I think you guys might have just slipped up about use of the word spinner...I'm not sure women on here should be hearing "code guy talk"....shhhh wisper me, some more.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I just google spinner because I'd never heard the term....I'm 5'4", 115Lbs...(with a solid "C" chest) looks like I'm a SPINNER wooooohooooo


I saw your pic earlier.....YES.. YOU QUALIFY!!!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> You know that "pullable hair" part......I always struggle with that one.....how do you know when your pulling to hard??? OOOOHHH How stupid of me....I know....its when your done and you realize your holding to handfuls of hair in your hand and the little lady is no longer in bed with you......hee hee You guys know how that shit is....when its hot and heavy one looses track of all things......my Dad always told me that the hairs on a Vag could pull more then a team of horses.....Yall figure that one out!!!


Easiest way to tell is their tone of voice.. if it's extremely high pitch, too hard.. lower guttural tones eminating from the back of her throat, feeling her writhing back onto you.. that's when you know it's right.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I think you guys might have just slipped up about use of the word spinner...I'm not sure women on hear should be hearing "code guy talk"....shhhh wisper me, some more.


BBBJ, BBCIM, BBCIP,,,, just to name a few 


forgot to add my favorite MSOG lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I think you guys might have just slipped up about use of the word spinner...I'm not sure women on here should be hearing "code guy talk"....shhhh wisper me, some more.


Nope, there's just quite a few incorrect definitions of it.. this one doesn't fall into the Butterface category by any means - rest assured.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> BBBJ, BBCIM, BBCIP,,,, just to name a few
> 
> 
> forgot to add my favorite MSOG lol


Hahahahaha....Now, I'm going to have to crack that code somehow....I have ways!!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Easiest way to tell is their tone of voice.. if it's extremely high pitch, too hard.. lower guttural tones eminating from the back of her throat, feeling her writhing back onto you.. that's when you know it's right.


LMAO.....SHIT FIG....I hope you dont think mama bear is running round the house hairless......LMAO


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Hahahahaha....Now, I'm going to have to crack that code somehow....I have ways!!!!!


I know it wont take you long!!!!!!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LMAO.....SHIT FIG....I hope you dont think mama bear is running round the house hairless......LMAO


Hahahaha.. if she is, and you're down with that.. bang her like a screen door in a hurricane - more power to ya bro


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Hahahaha.. if she is, and you're down with that.. bang her like a screen door in a hurricane - more power to ya bro


LMAO.....HOLY CRAP......I just busted up with that one....oh dam....that was funny....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Hahahahaha....Now, I'm going to have to crack that code somehow....I have ways!!!!!


let me know when you crack the code. I got other code words for you to decipher


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> LMAO.....HOLY CRAP......I just busted up with that one....oh dam....that was funny....


I have my moments.. hahahaha


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Tomorrow... I shall be posting a real / legitimate picture of myself, and will remove what I believe is my representation in alien form.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Tomorrow... I shall be posting a real / legitimate picture of myself, and will remove what I believe is my representation in alien form.


I'd like to see the guy behind the avatar


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'd like to see the guy behind the avatar


Oh you will.. am deciding whether or not to wax the dome with Zogs though, given that it -is- sex wax.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 9, 2013)

Sex wax! Good shit. I found some One Ball Jay that works pretty good. Can we get some idea on the unveiling, Fig? I'd tune in for that.


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

We'll make this easy.. Noon eastern (GMT -4)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

how do y'all know about sexwax? lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> how do y'all know about sexwax? lol


*points to the board-shaped device that has a mast and triangular racing sail* That thing?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> We'll make this easy.. Noon eastern (GMT -4)


6 o clock am hawaii time? I'll be on the lookout for it. that's about what time i usually log on in the morning


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> *points to the board-shaped device that has a mast and triangular racing sail* That thing?


my wax of choice


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 9, 2013)

i thought a "spinner" referred to a woman with natural breasts that are large enough to more or less spin around at the right rhythm in the missionary position.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought a "spinner" referred to a woman with natural breasts that are large enough to more or less spin around at the right rhythm in the missionary position.


spinnner is a petite, small chick. one you can hang on your cock when your standing and spin like a propeller on an airplane. that's a spinner


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 10, 2013)

C'mon boys. A spinner is a women who puts her knees in her chest while you bind her like that, then she hangs from the ceiling (on another rope, special swivel), then you can spin her on your pole


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> spinnner is a petite, small chick. one you can hang on your cock when your standing and spin like a propeller on an airplane. that's a spinner



....oh my, it's getting very verrry hot in here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ....oh my, it's getting very verrry hot in here.


well, I am the gangster of love for a reason, lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ....oh my, it's getting very verrry hot in here.


See why I mentioned rope suspension? Whatcha doing this weekend?


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 10, 2013)

....see and non of those are the definition I got from google...it told me.. a petite woman whom you could cup the ass off and easily spin around....i didn't know i was signing up for all this other stuff...I think I might need some of that sex wax.


----------



## Figong (Apr 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ....see and non of those are the definition I got from google...it told me.. a petite woman whom you could cup the ass off and easily spin around....i didn't know i was signing up for all this other stuff...I think I might need some of that sex wax.


I have plenty!


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

I got to read this while having my muesli...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

DST said:


> I got to read this while having my muesli...




morning dst!


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 10, 2013)

and good night all, work tomorrow and must get some sleep before my spinning class tomorrow. cheers all


----------



## Figong (Apr 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> and good night all, work tomorrow and must get some sleep before my spinning class tomorrow. cheers all


Sleep well, and enjoy your -spinning- class. =)


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

Morgen DrG. 

So how often you surfing then? And when do we get a pic of you in action?


----------



## Figong (Apr 10, 2013)

Good mornin' DST =)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

DST said:


> Morgen DrG.
> 
> So how often you surfing then? And when do we get a pic of you in action?


I surf about 2-3 times a week. if there's a swell, I'll surf everyday till the swell dies,lol. I got pics up in my album, none of me surfing though. now that you mention it, I'll try to get one up in my album when I have a chance.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

Morning Figong, nervous about the big unveiling?

Album? For a minute I thought you had started your journal back up. Yes I have seen the bottom of your leg, foot, hand etc, just need the middle parts to get the full picture, lol.

and hows big kkday?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

DST said:


> Morning Figong, nervous about the big unveiling?
> 
> Album? For a minute I thought you had started your journal back up. Yes I have seen the bottom of your leg, foot, hand etc, just need the middle parts to get the full picture, lol.
> 
> and hows big kkday?


kkday is doing really well. we got some big plans in the making in fact.... and ya, take a look at my album. you can finally see the guy behind the avatar, lol.



and nada on the journal, hahahaha. it's been so long eh? I actually miss those days man. it was fun chatting it up back then


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

I miss my virtual sojourns into the hill of the Islands....MJ looks so great in the wild!

Am gonna check the album as soon as my cuppa tea is ready


----------



## Figong (Apr 10, 2013)

DST said:


> Morning Figong, nervous about the big unveiling?
> 
> Album? For a minute I thought you had started your journal back up. Yes I have seen the bottom of your leg, foot, hand etc, just need the middle parts to get the full picture, lol.
> 
> and hows big kkday?


Nah, not nervous whatsoever - no reason to be, it has no bearing on my ability to do some of the stupidest shit on the forums and get laughs from the populace.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> my wax of choice


lolz that shit is funny i put that shit on my surf board but!!!!! when i was a kid my mom found that shit in my door and slaped the shit out of me i flet like mike tysons oponent i was but 11 or 12 years old and i couldnt get one word in with out feeling the slap to my face fuck i told her it was for the curb so that i could rale slid easer on my skate board.. she sead i get a pass on the next one lolz fucken a every time i see that sex wax it brings memories good times and that tyson slap up.. lolz, it seas QUICK HUMPS BUT I SEE *QUICK THUMPS*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

thump easy said:


> lolz that shit is funny i put that shit on my surf board but!!!!! when i was a kid my mom found that shit in my door and slaped the shit out of me i flet like mike tysons oponent i was but 11 or 12 years old and i couldnt get one word in with out feeling the slap to my face fuck i told her it was for the curb so that i could rale slid easer on my skate board.. she sead i get a pass on the next one lolz fucken a every time i see that sex wax it brings memories good times and that tyson slap up.. lolz


ahahahaha!  funny shit thump. what it do buddy!


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

You have nearly as much grey hair as me Dr G! that's made my day, hahahaha. Loving the pics! And I see you still doing quality tiling. We are scheming up more mosaics to do in our house, but I get the feeling that will get put on hold as the wifes bump appears.


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 10, 2013)

Figong said:


> Which one are you?


Guess!


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> youre not so "granny", quite the opposite infact


Thank you, not quite an old wrinkly yet


----------



## Figong (Apr 10, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Guess!


The one with the absolutely adorable smile?


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> granny and her niece look pretty baked


Under the influence of alcohol, no one knows im a pot head I do it secretly


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I surf about 2-3 times a week. if there's a swell, I'll surf everyday till the swell dies,lol. I got pics up in my album, none of me surfing though. now that you mention it, I'll try to get one up in my album when I have a chance.


Brahdamon!!! That was awesome! So good to be able to put a face with the posts. In 46 you kinda favor Robert Downy Jr. Nice work on the steps! That place looks amazing, like I know the lifestyle is (shut up syntax police). Makes me so happy for you.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;oRAuQM3pl-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRAuQM3pl-Y[/video]






I see you driving, sports cars, ain't hitting the throttle
And I'll be down to do a hundred, top down and goggles
Get off the freeway, exit 106 and "Park"ed it
Ash tray, flip gate, time to spark it


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> In 46 you kinda favor Robert Downy Jr. Nice work on the steps!


I was thinking the same thing, just couldn't put a name to it!!! Dr G is the Iron Man!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 10, 2013)

Damn!! Looks like I missed a good spinning lesson/class!! LMFAO !!


----------



## Figong (Apr 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Damn!! Looks like I missed a good spinning lesson/class!! LMFAO !!


Not really, I think you're just in time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Brahdamon!!! That was awesome! So good to be able to put a face with the posts. In 46 you kinda favor Robert Downy Jr. Nice work on the steps! That place looks amazing, like I know the lifestyle is (shut up syntax police). Makes me so happy for you.





DST said:


> I was thinking the same thing, just couldn't put a name to it!!! Dr G is the Iron Man!


hahaha! thanks for the kind words guys. you guys rock


but ya, I get the robert downey jr thing a lot, lol. when I w as younger, it was brendan frasier, lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! thanks for the kind words guys. you guys rock
> 
> 
> but ya, I get the robert downey jr thing a lot, lol. when I w as younger, it was brendan frasier, lol



Lucky You. Like those guys, you're pretty handsome.

When I was younger, I would get "that guy in Last of the Mohicans", and I'd say, Daniel Day Lewis, and they'de say, "no, the other guy,....his indian friend".


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Lucky You. Like those guys, you're pretty handsome.
> 
> When I was younger, I would get "that guy in Last of the Mohicans", and I'd say, Daniel Day Lewis, and they'de say, "no, the other guy,....his indian friend".


thanks for the kind words my friend

*

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.





*


----------



## see4 (Apr 10, 2013)

i feel like a lot has taken place here in the last few days, a lot of bonding, less fighting...life is good

however...more pics less chatter is required.

do it.


----------



## Scroga (Apr 10, 2013)

I want to but I'm scared of tha po po.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 10, 2013)

thump easy said:


> lolz that shit is funny i put that shit on my surf board but!!!!! when i was a kid my mom found that shit in my door and slapped the shit out of me i felt like mike tyson opponent i was but 11 or 12 years old and i couldn't get one word in with out feeling the slap to my face fuck i told her it was for the curb so that i could rail slid easier on my skate board.. she said i get a pass on the next one lolz fucken a every time i see that sex wax it brings memories good times and that tyson slap up.. lolz, it seas QUICK HUMPS BUT I SEE *QUICK THUMPS*


I have laughed until I hurt. Reading this after medicating is just not normal


----------



## kinetic (Apr 10, 2013)

Scroga said:


> I want to but I'm scared of tha po po.


Good thinking because all of us that have posted our pics are really typing to you from jail.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahaha!  funny shit thump. what it do buddy!



??? why did you use sticky wax to help you grind???


you need slippage dude LMAO i love the title " semi-original" wtf does that mean


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 10, 2013)

Scroga said:


> I want to but I'm scared of tha po*o* po*o*.



slightly edited


----------



## Scroga (Apr 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Good thinking because all of us that have posted our pics are really typing to you from jail.


he he..i thought only the legal guys posted pics...im aussie sooo u know...


----------



## Scroga (Apr 10, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> slightly edited


I been down that road! Lol la pa loo za


----------



## kinetic (Apr 10, 2013)

Scroga said:


> he he..i thought only the legal guys posted pics...im aussie sooo u know...


I don't grow so I don't care.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 10, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> Do you ever stop and consider why you don't have date?


Pfff, ive never found it hard to get a date lol comon, really? Actually i can afford the luxury of being able to pick and choose. And the only reason i dont have a date right now is cause my GF and i work totally opposite shifts lmao 


Metasynth said:


> But he DID declare you the winner...lol


right?...... No thanks or nothin??



StephanieAk said:


> I don't need anyone to tell me how nice my boobs are! I already know! besides I bet sunni's are the best.


and you expect to post those pictures and not have comments? Im mean its not like you were exactly keeping them tucked outta sight or anything. You tossed out the bait, we bit the hook, and now your offended? Weeeak sauce


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Giggles. If you really wanted to end it, you shoulda posted your tits.


he did and his flaming hotness didnt disapoint. Gigs if i was a chick id be your all over your johnson


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 10, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 2608447Me and my favourite niece at a wedding last month


well hellooo good lookin, damn granny your nothin like i imagined....at all, and your not even old. What the heck? If i ever get married i hope my wife is as hot as you when she starts calling herself granny.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 10, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> and you expect to post those pictures and not have comments? Im mean its not like you were exactly keeping them tucked outta sight or anything. You tossed out the bait, we bit the hook, and now your offended? Weeeak sauce


I completely agree with this statement.


----------



## randude101 (Apr 10, 2013)

o okay ,,,,,,,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> ??? why did you use sticky wax to help you grind???
> 
> 
> you need slippage dude LMAO i love the title " semi-original" wtf does that mean


back in the day when thump and I where youngings, there was no such thing as sk8 wax, lol. you had to use regular surf wax to dress the curbs


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 10, 2013)

Scroga said:


> he he..i thought only the legal guys posted pics...im aussie sooo u know...


Im not legal so come on don't be a chicken lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> back in the day when thump and I where youngings, there was no such thing as sk8 wax, lol. you had to use regular surf wax to dress the curbs


well I just used that for the picture. 
Back in the day I used regular unscented candles that you get from the hardware store for $1. 

The secret for curbs is to wax them on a really hot day & let the wax start to melt. 
Once its gooey sprinkle a little dirt over it & add bearing grease. Take a rag and rub that shit in until it looks like a smooth solid coating of paint.
Throw a little more dirt on it and wax it again. The dirt acts like an abrasive so you can get the wax to grind off even though the curb is now smooth.
let the wax get gooey again and add some more bearing grease. Take the rag and rub that shit back in until its completely smooth.
Let it bake all day and come back tomorrow.

That curb is now permanently grind-able. Its like slippery cement


This was the only way I was able to wax a curb without you scraping of the wax after every grind


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> well I just used that for the picture.
> Back in the day I used regular unscented candles that you get from the hardware store for $1.
> 
> The secret for curbs is to wax them on a really hot day & let the wax start to melt.
> ...


skating was so huge here back in the 80's. hosoi was da man. but ya, most places here where already broken in. already waxed and ready to go. checkout the bones brigade video in search of animal chin. thats hawaii right there.
[video=youtube;STqE9JXgKJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STqE9JXgKJU[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 10, 2013)

Back when I boarded I had steel wheels, I did alot of grinding but mostly on my butt. 

And I still have that board!


----------



## Figong (Apr 10, 2013)

Here is a pic of me, the ruthless dictator of Figongistan. Barely awake, tired as all hell.. and 1 hr 40m late.. hahaha







Don't ask about what bulb I was under.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm jealous, I lived on the flattest part of the earth lol. only hills we had were parking garages

hah did they do enough power slides lmao

Im not that old school btw try the mid 90's


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I'm jealous, I lived on the flattest part of the earth lol. only hills we had where parking garages


South Florida ?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 10, 2013)

I wasn't being literal lol, further north. But im still on a coastal plain


----------



## kinetic (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> back in the day when thump and I where youngings, there was no such thing as sk8 wax, lol. you had to use regular surf wax to dress the curbs


I knew cats that made their own with candle wax and crisco.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Pfff, ive never found it hard to get a date lol comon, really? Actually i can afford the luxury of being able to pick and choose. And the only reason i dont have a date right now is cause my GF and i work totally opposite shifts lmao
> right?...... No thanks or nothin??
> 
> and you expect to post those pictures and not have comments? Im mean its not like you were exactly keeping them tucked outta sight or anything. You tossed out the bait, we bit the hook, and now your offended? Weeeak sauce


Yeah. If you don't want people to comment on your tits, don't post your tits.

Speaking of tits, have any of you women experience the burning nipple during late pregnancy?

OMG! It was so bad. I wanted to hop back in the shower and rinse because I thought I had gotten soap in one of the milk ducts. 

Apparently it is a normal thing that has to do with milk depositing. It stopped in 5 min.


----------



## gioua (Apr 10, 2013)

Figong said:


> Here is a pic of me, the ruthless dictator of Figongistan. Barely awake, tired as all hell.. and 1 hr 40m late.. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe it's this pic.. but you look like J.K Simmons

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J.K._Simmons


----------



## kinetic (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll always see J.K. Simmons as Garver from Oz.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 10, 2013)

I loved Christian's Hammerhead, but my daily skater was Powell's Lance Mountain.



Figong! Adding his mug!


----------



## gioua (Apr 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'll always see J.K. Simmons as Garver from Oz.


Oh lord me too.. He was in Extract and this was the 1st time I had seen him outside of OZ.. he was pretty close to the same guy.. called everyone dingus..

[video=youtube;oEV7KoThshg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEV7KoThshg[/video] 29 secs


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I loved Christian's Hammerhead, but my daily skater was Powell's Lance Mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> Figong! Adding his mug!


yup! the hammerhead was my favorite. I liked the cabbalerro the best. the shape of it was cool. I believe it was one of the first boards with a kicked up nose





and @figong ~ finally see the dude behind the avatar. right on man. I would've never thunk it man. awesome!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I loved Christian's Hammerhead, but my daily skater was Powell's Lance Mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> Figong! Adding his mug!


yur killin me bigs, clean out your message box one of these days


----------



## thump easy (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahaha!  funny shit thump. what it do buddy!


lolz WHAT UP BIG DOG!!!!! lolz ya it was i was trien to explain the deal but every time i try to open my mouth it was like tysons punch out.. fuck lolz ya man moms was upset!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

Figong said:


> Here is a pic of me, the ruthless dictator of Figongistan. Barely awake, tired as all hell.. and 1 hr 40m late.. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'll be damned!!!!! I made sure I was on at 10:00 AM.....then I was like WTF.....The Figster had a change of heart....and now...there you are........I know you from somewhere......hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm LMAO


----------



## see4 (Apr 10, 2013)

yea fig.. you look familiar for some reason.. you have one of those familiar faces i think..


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea fig.. you look familiar for some reason.. you have one of those familiar faces i think..


He does ha!!!! But the guys are right, he could double for J.K. Simmons.......now back to thinking......where do I know you from......hmmmmmmmmmm lol.....this is interesting figster!!!


----------



## see4 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> He does ha!!!! But the guys are right, he could double for J.K. Simmons.......now back to thinking......where do I know you from......hmmmmmmmmmm lol.....this is interesting figster!!!


porn?...........


----------



## kinetic (Apr 10, 2013)

Just a shout out to Old School Zorlac Skateboards.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea fig.. you look familiar for some reason.. you have one of those familiar faces i think..


Whats happening out East See4. I'm in the mood for Surf & Turf. I know you have a bunch of good places out your way!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea fig.. you look familiar for some reason.. you have one of those familiar faces i think..


.....in the post office maybe?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Back when I boarded I had steel wheels, I did alot of grinding but mostly on my butt.
> 
> And I still have that board!
> View attachment 2609722


I like it....I'm pretty sure it qualifies as a classic!!!


----------



## see4 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Whats happening out East See4. I'm in the mood for Surf & Turf. I know you have a bunch of good places out your way!


ha! funny you should mention, i was up in the north shore this weekend, went golfing then headed out to Gloucester, went to a local dive for surf and turf... lobsters caught that morning and clams that friday... wanted oysters but they did have a good catch... besides, theres nothing like cali and north pacific oysters... my mouth is watering just thinking about it


----------



## see4 (Apr 10, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> .....in the post office maybe?


missing or most wanted? lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> ha! funny you should mention, i was up in the north shore this weekend, went golfing then headed out to Gloucester, went to a local dive for surf and turf... lobsters caught that morning and clams that friday... wanted oysters but they did have a good catch... besides, theres nothing like cali and north pacific oysters... my mouth is watering just thinking about it


Slurp slurp....you dog!!!! Ohhhh thats awesome...thats the only way to eat seafood....catch of the day...there is nothing like it!! and your right....the Pacific Northwest puts out some of the best oysters. There is this little place in down town Denver that fly's in Pacific NW oysters daily......along with other fresh catch....Its not far from Coors Field....It a little pricy but its cheaper then a ticket to Seattle.....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> missing or most wanted? lol


I think it's a toss up!!!!! But I am leaning towards missing cause most wanted dont usually post pictures of themselves...lol speaking of which, did any of you see the footage of the guy who walks up to this store after hours....the dude is in his PJ's...looks inside....gives up a perfect picture of his MUG, goes around the corner, comes back with a mask on, then starts to bash in the window only to get spooked by something....take off running....trips over a curb stop, falls flat on his ass....then scampers off into the darkness........That footage is so dam funny to watch....I'm sure its out there somewhere. I saw it recently on the news.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> missing or most wanted? lol



I saw a pic of my gf at the time on a missing poster at a rest area in the desert.Thats how I figured out she was a runaway from Cali.She lol'd when she saw it


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 10, 2013)

Best oysters come from the east cost of canada impo. Kumamotos are to mushy for my taste. I like firm salty cold water oysters like malpeques or raspberry points but caraquets are my fave. My favorite oyster i ever tasted i found stuck to a rock in the ocean.


----------



## Figong (Apr 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> yea fig.. you look familiar for some reason.. you have one of those familiar faces i think..


Yes, I do - when I told you I was in the gym that you've been to more than a few times... I wasn't shittin' you


----------



## Figong (Apr 10, 2013)

That said, I may have to shoot one with real lighting soon - thanks for the commentary folks hahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2013)

Figong said:


> Yes, I do - when I told you I was in the gym that you've been to more than a few times... I wasn't shittin' you


I been watching you.

[video=youtube_share;ZO7-QJGVdM4]http://youtu.be/ZO7-QJGVdM4[/video]


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

Figong said:


> That said, I may have to shoot one with real lighting soon - thanks for the commentary folks hahaha


You have been pretty quiet today Amigo......I have a suspicion why that might be.....something to do with the next door neighbor, some rope and a little hair pulling.....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

WOW...I am totally amazed....Figsters actions today...by posting his pic actually shut down this thread....the people of TOKE AND TALK are in utter shock today.... I hereby say.....let today April 10th, 2013 be known here on RIU as World Figong day in honor of the great FIGONG!!!!!!!! Now....let us all continue with silence as we pay tribute to the great one " FIGONG " Everyone....heads bowed please.........and for gods sake SILENCE!! Till the great one speaks to us!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> WOW...I am totally amazed....Figsters actions today...by posting his pic actually shut down this thread....the people of TOKE AND TALK are in utter shock today.... I hereby say.....let today April 10th, 2013 be known here on RIU as World Figong day in honor of the great FIGONG!!!!!!!! Now....let us all continue with silence as we pay tribute to the great one " FIGONG " Everyone....heads bowed please.........and for gods sake SILENCE!! Till the great one speaks to us!!!




you're funny bear country, lol

It is dead quiet tonight though


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

i was expecting more of an evil genius from figong.

i'd still do him.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you're funny bear country, lol
> 
> It is dead quiet tonight though


I would normally try and "bring the mutherfuckin' Ruckus" at this point but I'm too tired.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i was expecting more of an evil genius from figong.


Sit him in a high back red leather executive chair petting a cat and you got it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I would normally try and "bring the mutherfuckin' Ruckus" at this point but I'm too tired.


it's all about that wu-tang, lol

I just got home a little while ago. gonna jump in the shower now. someone liven this thread up with titties so I have something to look at when I come back, lol. liven up this thread gang, it's awfully quiet.

brb


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 10, 2013)

View attachment 2610653Hi Bear and Doc, anyone else here?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sit him in a high back red leather executive chair petting a cat and you got it.


actually, now that you mention it...yes. yes indeed.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh I see Grandpapy, Kinetic and Buck...G'evening fellas.

Hi Sunni...give us a picture love


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2610653Hi Bear and Doc, anyone else here?



Sorry, that's not showing much in the way of titties Doc...you'll just have to use your imagination harder.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I would normally try and "bring the mutherfuckin' Ruckus" at this point but I'm too tired.


Shit Kin.....your not kidding....its dead tonight......Someone go check on Figong.....better yet....someone go check on the neighbor.....she might still be tied up...I heard him say something to Hereshe last night about 72 hours.....perhaps...uh...hmmmmmm do you think its possible ????


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> titties...harder.


these where the only 2 words I saw in that sentence!


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 10, 2013)

DST said:


> these where the only 2 words I saw in that sentence!


lol, how very male of you...most men only see or hear what interest them, lol

I had a patient bring me flowers today because he missed his last appointment, he said he lost a day of the week.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2610653Hi Bear and Doc, anyone else here?


OH HELLZ YES>>>>Now thats what I'm talking about!!!! WEll hello there good looking!!!! LOl I love to flirt...WTF...I'm a man.....what can I say. Besides...I call it like I se it!!!


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

View attachment 2610672......................................


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Sorry, that's not showing much in the way of titties Doc...you'll just have to use your imagination harder.


I dont need to...as I already saw them and they are burned into my memory FOREVER!!!! I'm imagining right now.....ahhhhhhh god thier beauitiful.....lol ,,SIGH


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 10, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> OH HELLZ YES>>>>Now thats what I'm talking about!!!! WEll hello there good looking!!!! LOl I love to flirt...WTF...I'm a man.....what can I say. Besides...I call it like I se it!!!


Hi honey, how's your night?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, now that you mention it...yes. yes indeed.


You mean....kinda like Celo....with a big white furry cat.....I'm starting to like this guys.....


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

View attachment 2610675bhaha you know youre high when you upload the wrong photo


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2610672......................................


Beautiful as always You have the best eyebrows.


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Beautiful as always You have the best eyebrows.


noooooo i have the best eyebrow pencil.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 10, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I dont need to...as I already saw them and they are burned into my memory FOREVER!!!! I'm imagining right now.....ahhhhhhh god thier beauitiful.....lol ,,SIGH


awww, now I'm all shy en stuff


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2610672......................................


Come on Sunni....I KNOW YOU can do better....You have already proven that!!!


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> noooooo i have the best eyebrow pencil.



what ever it is, it's worken for ya!


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Come on Sunni....I KNOW YOU can do better....You have already proven that!!!


i happen to LOVE that photo of me.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> lol, how very male of you...most men only see or hear what interest them, lol


very true......

and heres me doing another manish thing. Jumping in to rescue my friend who is being attacked by a shark


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I dont need to...as I already saw them and they are burned into my memory FOREVER!!!! I'm imagining right now.....ahhhhhhh god thier beauitiful.....lol ,,SIGH


i'm waiting patiently for the repost. i missed that night.

woe is me.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2013)

nice photo!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Hi honey, how's your night?


Well ....its been freezing balls out this way...snowed all day yesterday and again today......I hated it!!!! Sunni helped brighten up my day as she took down Winter hard.....I mean Hard.....YOu need to see that little lady....I laughed my ass off....I think she posted it on jibber jab....im not sure


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Well ....its been freezing balls out this way...snowed all day yesterday and again today......I hated it!!!! Sunni helped brighten up my day as she took down Winter hard.....I mean Hard.....YOu need to see that little lady....I laughed my ass off....I think she posted it on jibber jab....im not sure


was deff jib jabber


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> awww, now I'm all shy en stuff


Dont sweat it dear.......you got the goods.....and I like it....I like it ALLOT!!! lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> i happen to LOVE that photo of me.


I like it to......love those eyes....oooooo lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

I know most of you peeps are not in Europe, but if you get a chance in your life, visit the Adriatic. Croatia is one of the nicest places I have been too. We had a sailing holiday there last year and it just blew us away. Dinner in Split.






Continuing the manly theme: And I have never verified this as I am not sure what the wife would think if she saw this search in google, according to my business partners google search (pay attention all you single guys), 60% of Croatian women have apparently tried anal sex. And 40% carry on practising it! so yeh, if the rusty sheriff is your hole of choice, head over to Croatia for some fun And I kid you not, 99% of the women I saw there looked like they had just finished a porn shoot for the day (not that I was looking too much!)


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm waiting patiently for the repost. i missed that night.
> 
> woe is me.


You'll have to get flaming pie to call it again...she controls all the boob posts on this site, lol


----------



## Major Malarky (Apr 11, 2013)

a very small day in old jersey.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

sunni said:


>


Sunni.....you promised you would not post that pic of you and I......I'm feeling shy now......god...I should of brushed my teeth that day....ugh

Guys....notice how I'm trying to grab Sunni's ass.....LOL


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 11, 2013)

Bedtime for me, g'night riu...catch you all later.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2013)

Nernight!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

awesome gang!! you guy's blew this thread up while I was away. y'all deliver


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2013)

so, are we talking about bare breasts from hereshegrows, or was there a bra in there?

anyone got it saved?

i'm dying over here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so, are we talking about bare breasts from hereshegrows, or was there a bra in there?
> 
> anyone got it saved?
> 
> i'm dying over here.


I think dude was kidding uncle bucky, lol. I sure didn't see any, so I must have missed out too hahaha


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2013)

who, what, where.......someone say bare breasts? At the moment I am only allowed to gently touch my wifes growing breasticuses (very sensitive at the moment). They look great but I aint allowed to get in about them, wtf is this pregant stuff all about, booo! Think I need a trip back to Croatia!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so, are we talking about bare breasts from hereshegrows, or was there a bra in there?
> 
> anyone got it saved?
> 
> i'm dying over here.


It was Boob Wars 2013......ya should of been there Bucky.....Granted bra's on but with my laser vision.....it was not hard to see EVERYTHING.....lol...Twas a magnificent event......I think it was a full moon too.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 11, 2013)

DST said:


> who, what, where.......someone say bare breasts? At the moment I am only allowed to gently touch my wifes growing breasticuses (very sensitive at the moment). They look great but I aint allowed to get in about them, wtf is this pregant stuff all about, booo! Think I need a trip back to Croatia!


lol. Her breasts are prob tender from the milk ducts developing.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2013)

i love tender breasts pankoed n fried..mmmm


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Apr 11, 2013)

DST said:


> very true......
> 
> and heres me doing another manish thing. Jumping in to rescue my friend who is being attacked by a shark


Should have said you were jumping out of the water feet first. That would have been even more manly.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 11, 2013)

You can't see me....


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 11, 2013)

Aaaah yes i can giggles


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 11, 2013)

Nope I'm camouflaged


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You can't see me....
> 
> View attachment 2611596


your jacket, I got thse same floor mats in my truck, lol. for real. they were the most heavy duty ones I could find at o'reilly's. lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 11, 2013)

Major Malarky said:


> View attachment 2610691a very small day in old jersey.


you almost got my ass for a second. 

I'm sitting here thinking I caught you. Saying you want to move to the USA and you post a picture form a "jersey shore". 

this explains the why its called New Jersey


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> your jacket, I got thse same floor mats in my truck, lol. for real. they were the most heavy duty ones I could find at o'reilly's. lol


Weird so do I, except mine are in my jeep lol.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You can't see me....
> 
> View attachment 2611596


Hipster domo hat gave you away.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Hipster domo hat gave you away.


LOL domo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Apr 11, 2013)

I guess I will put one up. A bit of trimming before work.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Apr 11, 2013)

How do you make the image full size in the post?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 11, 2013)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> How do you make the image full size in the post?


After you upload the pic before you post it double click on it and the option box will pop up. You can also do this after you post with the edit post button. Sometines you have to do it the second way for some reason. Good Luck


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> I guess I will put one up. A bit of trimming before work.


to make full size, copy url of full blown pic and paste it in the pic icon in the reply box


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> How do you make the image full size in the post?


I just upload it remotely, copy the image directly, then paste it here.. that's how to get it original size in the forum


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I got it now.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 11, 2013)

Or you could use Photobucket. 

Good evening all !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

what it do lahada. I was just gonna put up a pic in your pet thread. it's my dog being a fucking diva, lol. he a boy dog too, go figure.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what it do lahada. I was just gonna put up a pic in your pet thread. it's my dog being a fucking diva, lol. he a boy dog too, go figure.


Do it! Do it! Do it!! I just put up a funny one. Right now I've got minky lying on me, probably coz I just smoked a joint of Dinafem cheese.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 11, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Yikes. You poor, cold soul. Hopefully one day feelings will change and you will be 'enlightened'.


Sorry bud but you ain't nowhere near "Enlightened" lmfao


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2013)

New Age United said:


> Sorry to point this out sunni, you are beautiful wow girl you are, but you ain't nowhere near "Enlightened either I'm sorry but you're not.


I dont believe i ever said i was.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 11, 2013)

Who the hell made new guy, aka new age united, the authority on Enlightenment?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Who the hell made new guy, aka new age united, the authority on Enlightenment?


If I had to venture a guess? The Buddha. Only person I've ever heard of being in a position to judge such things, but being enlightened, he probably wouldn't. Judgement's not really very enlightened.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 11, 2013)

When Mara asked Shakyamuni to provide proof of his enlightenment he merly touched the ground and the earth trembled.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> When Mara asked Shakyamuni to provide proof of his enlightenment he merly touched the ground and the earth trembled.


So he was enlightened because he could give Mother Nature an orgasm? I'm not enlightened, I don't know what it entails.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Nope I'm camouflaged



LOL....good one and great choice of Camo Gigster!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> I guess I will put one up. A bit of trimming before work.
> 
> View attachment 2611773


Oh ya....thats what I'm talking bout!!!


----------



## newhobbiest420 (Apr 11, 2013)

.....in my past. Now some people say I'm a pot head. I don't see it tho..


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Figong said:


> I just upload it remotely, copy the image directly, then paste it here.. that's how to get it original size in the forum


Fig My Brother.....You came up for air!!!!! Glad your on...you doing ok Bro???


----------



## kinetic (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> So he was enlightened because he could give Mother Nature an orgasm? I'm not enlightened, I don't know what it entails.


The entire earth was his witness before Mara, the tempter, that was the moment Siddartha Guatama, the historic Buddha, realized his enlightenment.


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Fig My Brother.....You came up for air!!!!! Glad your on...you doing ok Bro???


The rock, although solid... can not take weathering from a constant storm.


----------



## Ganju (Apr 11, 2013)

i make a pimp zombie -.-

When eveyone turns into a zombie at least i know i still look good


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Ganju said:


> i make a pimp zombie -.-
> View attachment 2612014
> When eveyone turns into a zombie at least i know i still look good


Is this super heavily edited...or do you just have no neck and a slightly misshapen head? Not trying to offend, I just like to have my facts straight.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 11, 2013)

Who likes Orientals?
Want to see the one that I loved for a week and never saw again??


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 11, 2013)

(818)MedicineMan said:


> I guess I will put one up. A bit of trimming before work.
> 
> View attachment 2611773


is that a bassett hound photo bombing you there?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 11, 2013)

And Your looking for a sexy Zombie??


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Who likes Orientals?
> Want to see the one that I loved for a week and never saw again??


I like everyone, except douche bags, know-it-alls, liars, thieves, bullies, and child molesters. Bring it on.


----------



## Ganju (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol its a big jacket freezing my balls of and edited ofc i don't look that damn sexy..


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Ganju said:


> Lol its a big jacket freezing my balls of and edited ofc i don't look that damn sexy..


At least you're honest about it. LOL!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 11, 2013)

Man she showed me sooooo much!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Man she showed me sooooo much!!!
> View attachment 2612047


I know I'm supposed to look at the woman...but 'dat beard. That is a sexy beard, man. And I'm straight!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

wow dirt! she's beautiful.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Man she showed me sooooo much!!!
> View attachment 2612047


That's NOT your wife!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I know I'm supposed to look at the woman...but 'dat beard. That is a sexy beard, man. And I'm straight!


The shirt was silk and the vest was really a purple valure Jump suit and I was wearing Platform shoes to boot LOL!!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> That's NOT your wife!!


That was almost 2 years before I met Mrs. Dirt.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 11, 2013)

And this is me in Navy "BEEP" School 1971. Notice anything on the door???


And this was before I met either one of the Girls LOL..


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Figong said:


> The rock, although solid... can not take weathering from a constant storm.


True that bro.....try to unwind......fucken stress no good bro.....I hate brain damage situations....UGH


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> And this is me in Navy "BEEP" School 1971. Notice anything on the door???
> View attachment 2612062
> 
> And this was before I met either one of the Girls LOL..


Hmm, says invalid attachment for me, did you break RIU, Dirtsurfr?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Man she showed me sooooo much!!!
> View attachment 2612047


Wow Dirt....your pretty to....lol....ahhhhh ..the good ol days ha buddy!!!....nice looking gal !!


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> And this is me in Navy "BEEP" School 1971. Notice anything on the door???
> View attachment 2612062
> 
> And this was before I met either one of the Girls LOL..


Says the pic doesn't exist, and to contact admin - did it glitch or did you remove it?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> The shirt was silk and the vest was really a purple valure Jump suit and I was wearing Platform shoes to boot LOL!!!!


Like I said....the good ol days!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> That was almost 2 years before I met Mrs. Dirt.


I have been meaning to ask you.....any chance your related to Joe Dirt????? LMAO.....Just giving you a hard time bro...I know what its like to have kin your not proud of....JK


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> And this is me in Navy "BEEP" School 1971. Notice anything on the door???
> 
> View attachment 2612089
> And this was before I met either one of the Girls LOL..


Fixed it............


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Fixed it............


The man's had the taste for a long time, eh? Nice man, very nice.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 11, 2013)

I like the one of you loaded in '72 dirtsurfr, it reminds me of myself.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 11, 2013)

New Age United said:


> I like the one of you loaded in '72 dirtsurfr, it reminds me of myself.


You should me now 40 years later, still a sex machine!!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You should me now 40 years later, still a sex machine!!!


I understand fully, the bald spot(s) are just a solar panel.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 11, 2013)

Figong said:


> I understand fully, the bald spot(s) are just a solar panel.


Too many U-Turns under th sheets! LOL


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Too many U-Turns under th sheets! LOL


hahahahahaha, awesome.. completely awesome.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You should me now 40 years later, still a sex machine!!!


Muahahaha....like a good bottle of wine ha Dirt....just gets better with time!!! Hey...I can relate..


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Muahahaha....like a good bottle of wine ha Dirt....just gets better with time!!! Hey...I can relate..


Wine you say? 

...
...


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Figong said:


> Wine you say?
> 
> ...
> ...


FUCK...I have been living in the RED ZONE for years....lol...I swear....I always say...if there is a heaven....my wife has a " Go directly to Heaven card " just for putting up with my ass....me on the other hand....I prob got a ticket to the other place....you know...the hot place....ya ...that one....UGH...lol


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> FUCK...I have been living in the RED ZONE for years....lol...I swear....I always say...if there is a heaven....my wife has a " Go directly to Heaven card " just for putting up with my ass....me on the other hand....I prob got a ticket to the other place....you know...the hot place....ya ...that one....UGH...lol


You know how to stay out of hell?


Change religions. LOL!


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> FUCK...I have been living in the RED ZONE for years....lol...I swear....I always say...if there is a heaven....my wife has a " Go directly to Heaven card " just for putting up with my ass....me on the other hand....I prob got a ticket to the other place....you know...the hot place....ya ...that one....UGH...lol


haha.. depending on the order you chose the "safest" in.. you could effectively use all of them at once in statement.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Figong said:


> haha.. depending on the order you chose the "safest" in.. you could effectively use all of them at once in statement.


WOW! Look at you! I've always loved you in that robe! Here's my paycheck. Where would you like to go for dinner? Can I get you a piece chocolate with that?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> You know how to stay out of hell?
> 
> 
> Change religions. LOL!


LOL....true that!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Figong said:


> haha.. depending on the order you chose the "safest" in.. you could effectively use all of them at once in statement.


I think Orith nailed it!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I think Orith nailed it!!!


I've had practice.


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I think Orith nailed it!!!


I may have to test that statement to see if someone yells bullshit in a game of bullshit bingo. Do they have a women's game of bullshit bingo for things like that?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Figong said:


> I may have to test that statement to see if someone yells bullshit in a game of bullshit bingo. Do they have a women's game of bullshit bingo for things like that?


It goes by a different name, they call it "Marriage".


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> It goes by a different name, they call it "Marriage".


No doubt in my mind on that, more true words could never be spoken. Would give you more rep but I just gave you some.. lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> It goes by a different name, they call it "Marriage".


LMAO.....your on a roll tonight!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

This evening's entertainment brought to you by Vodka.

[video=youtube;e7kJRGPgvRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ[/video]


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm laughin' my ass over here, and it's really needed - thanks for the comedy folks


----------



## slowbus (Apr 11, 2013)

me after I got my ass kicked yesterday~


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> me after I got my ass kicked yesterday~


Something is either wrong with me, my browser, or you're pulling a Dirtsurfr and breaking RIU.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 11, 2013)

We can't see it slowbus, but I love the signature lmao


----------



## kinetic (Apr 11, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dirtsurfr again.





*


I'm catching up from a few pages back.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> me after I got my ass kicked yesterday~


Fix it??


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Something is either wrong with me, my browser, or you're pulling a Dirtsurfr and breaking RIU.


The leadership of Figongistan concurs with the above statement.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 11, 2013)

New Age United said:


> We can't see it slowbus, but I love the signature lmao


hmm,it comes right up on my 'puter


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Let's get a picture up before someone gets their undies in a knot.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Let's get a picture up before someone gets their undies in a knot.
> 
> View attachment 2612200


you got cool hair bro


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you got cool hair bro


Why thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dirtsurfr again.
> 
> ...



Dirt Liked it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Why thank you, I appreciate it.


what nationalities are ya? you look like you got some brown in you somewhere down the line.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you got cool hair bro


You big Ol' girl you want to braid it for 'em too?


----------



## New Age United (Apr 11, 2013)

You look like a hippy dude, I ain't gonna lie, but man that's my kinda people.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what nationalities are ya? you look like you got some brown in you somewhere down the line.


As far as I am aware : German, Irish and Cherokee.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

New Age United said:


> You look like a hippy dude, I ain't gonna lye, but man that's my kinda people.


I'm kindof like a hippy, but I shower. LOL! Jokes, folks.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> As far as I am aware : German, Irish and Cherokee.


you look like you got cherokee in ya... I'm also irish and german  along with a bunch of other stuff


----------



## New Age United (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn, now you are a respected member of this community, but where in the fuck do you see brown, I'm sorry but I just don't see it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

New Age United said:


> Dr. Greenhorn, now you are a respected member of this community, but where in the fuck do you see brown, I'm sorry but I just don't see it.


the facial features.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 11, 2013)

really, he looks pure white hippy to me, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You big Ol' girl you want to braid it for 'em too?


I do!!!!!! lol


----------



## slowbus (Apr 11, 2013)

take two: Me after getting my ass whooped yesterday


----------



## kinetic (Apr 11, 2013)

Doc for that German Heritage you should grab some Stolen bread around christmas time. If you got some game rabbit make some Hassenpfeffer, give it the island flair. Rouladen is another nice German meal.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

New Age United said:


> really, he looks pure white hippy to me, that's just my opinion.


takes a brown to spot a brown


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

SchnitzeL!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> As far as I am aware : German, Irish and Cherokee.


I thought Native.....cheek bones....warrior look.....bad ass!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> take two: Me after getting my ass whooped yesterday


you got nice hair as well lol


----------



## kinetic (Apr 11, 2013)

Slowbus you look like you could use a joint in that pic.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Slowbus you look like you could use a joint in that pic.


Or six. Looks rough.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you got nice hair as well lol


Damn girl you gonna start a salon up in here?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Damn girl you gonna start a salon up in here?


I don't know why, but this got put thru a Monique filter in my brain.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I don't know why, but this got put thru a Monique filter in my brain.


Yup, also "ooooh girl everybody say dey gots a lil' cherokee up in 'em"


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

It's been a blast tonight people, but I'm gonna eat some tater tots and corn dogs, like is in the constitution, and then laze around on the couch...also in the constitution.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow this thread moves quick, I'm sorry Dr. Greenhorn I understand exactly what you're saying, but it takes a white to see a white, and that boy is pure white snowmobiler to me man please point this out to me so I can see what you see lmao


----------



## slowbus (Apr 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Slowbus you look like you could use a joint in that pic.



lol,joints,heroin,speed, nothing makes up for not being 21 anymore


----------



## slowbus (Apr 11, 2013)

New Age United said:


> Wow this thread moves quick, I'm sorry Dr. Greenhorn I understand exactly what you're saying, but it takes a white to see a white, and that boy is pure white snowmobiler to me man please point this out to me so I can see what you see lmao


they are talking about Orthil


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

New Age United said:


> Wow this thread moves quick, I'm sorry Dr. Greenhorn I understand exactly what you're saying, but it takes a white to see a white, and that boy is pure white snowmobiler to me man please point this out to me so I can see what you see lmao


dude, lol, it's his facial features. orithil said he was cherokee, that's the kind of brown I was talking about. I could of said red but feelings get hurt to easy on this forum, so i try to be as politically correct as possible. but i see brown all the way. lol I don't see pasty white boy at all I see native american features on orithil trust me, I got a good eye


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm going to get some coffee and smoke one before I comment on anything else, or I'll be responsible for getting the thread locked again.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 11, 2013)

I can see it a bit if I look real hard, but this guy is 75% white atleast, just my opinion, sorry to the OP, man your cool in my books no matter what lol!!!!


----------



## New Age United (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry I'm cannuck, a black guy or an indian is pretty noticable up here, no offense whatsover!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Figong said:


> I'm going to get some coffee and smoke one before I comment on anything else, or I'll be responsible for getting the thread locked again.


Lets do this shit....we need some fire up in this place.......


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> take two: Me after getting my ass whooped yesterday


You got a boo boo you want me to kiss?


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

I came back! Muahahahahahaha! Yeah, It's not like a huge portion or anything. I'm mostly white. I'm cool with that, I've come to terms with my good credit rating and the innate trust of strangers. LOL, jokes, folks, just jokes.

Corn dogs. Yum. Tater tots. Yum.

Anyway, I decided I'd cruise the site a bit more while I eat. I think I'm addicted. Is there a RUIA?


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I came back! Muahahahahahaha! Yeah, It's not like a huge portion or anything. I'm mostly white. I'm cool with that, I've come to terms with my good credit rating and the innate trust of strangers. LOL, jokes, folks, just jokes.
> 
> Corn dogs. Yum. Tater tots. Yum.
> 
> Anyway, I decided I'd cruise the site a bit more while I eat. I think I'm addicted. Is there a RUIA?


Yes, and they meet in the general TnT area hourly.. ironically.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I came back! Muahahahahahaha! Yeah, It's not like a huge portion or anything. I'm mostly white. I'm cool with that, I've come to terms with my good credit rating and the innate trust of strangers. LOL, jokes, folks, just jokes.
> 
> Corn dogs. Yum. Tater tots. Yum.
> 
> Anyway, I decided I'd cruise the site a bit more while I eat. I think I'm addicted. Is there a RUIA?


RIU can be addicting, lol.


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> RIU can be addicting, lol.


I was typing over a plate of food and typed RUI...the hell man, Now I feel stupid....but I can just read some other posts and feel better! LOL


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You can't see me....
> 
> View attachment 2611596


my wall hanger is similar to yours but it replaces your with the


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> my wall hanger is similar to yours but it replaces your with the


Just do the best...what? Coke? Cheerleader? All of the above?


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

New Age United said:


> I can see it a bit if I look real hard, but this guy is 75% white atleast, just my opinion, sorry to the OP, man your cool in my books no matter what lol!!!!


I like all peoples....have friends from many ethnic backgrounds....I hosted a party a few years back on my property and I have a friend who is very well traveled....he is a Doc....Vascular Surgon.....he and his wife attended and during the party he approached me and said...." This is one of the most diverse parties we have ever attended " speaking of all the different Ethnicity through out the place..... They really enjoyed themselves.....We all bleed RED brothers....All!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Just do the best...what? Coke? Cheerleader? All of the above?



Better then anyone can replicate.


Juts my motto, can't always be done but it's what I shoot for.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> I came back! Muahahahahahaha! Yeah, It's not like a huge portion or anything. I'm mostly white. I'm cool with that, I've come to terms with my good credit rating and the innate trust of strangers. LOL, jokes, folks, just jokes.
> 
> Corn dogs. Yum. Tater tots. Yum.
> 
> Anyway, I decided I'd cruise the site a bit more while I eat. I think I'm addicted. Is there a RUIA?


Which you are present and accounted for!!!!


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I like all peoples....have friends from many ethnic backgrounds....I hosted a party a few years back on my property and I have a friend who is very well traveled....he is a Doc....Vascular Surgen.....he and his wife attended and during the party he approached me and said...." This is one of the most diverse parties we have ever attended " speaking of all the different Ethnicity through out the place..... They really enjoyed themselves.....We all bleed RED brothers....All!!


Now I have the weirdest urge to figure out how to change my blood's color, you know...because I'm a dick like that. LOL!

EDIT : I honestly think the most noticeable thing that confirms my bloodline is the weird way I get facial hair. Under the chin grows now, but it only started when I was like 18 or 19, the mustache came in around the same time, but I still barely get more than a few hairs on the sides of my face. It just doesn't grow there.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> RIU can be addicting, lol.


Correction...RIU IS ADDICTIVE.....And so is Growing Weed......however, smoking it is not....so puff away....lol


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Correction...RIU IS ADDICTIVE.....And so is Growing Weed......however, smoking it is not....so puff away....lol


I accidentally unliked this trying to click reply, sheesh. I was gonna say, especially on a night like tonight, some fun shit got knocked around for a bit.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 11, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Now I have the weirdest urge to figure out how to change my blood's color, you know...because I'm a dick like that. LOL!
> 
> EDIT : I honestly think the most noticeable thing that confirms my bloodline is the weird way I get facial hair. Under the chin grows now, but it only started when I was like 18 or 19, the mustache came in around the same time, but I still barely get more than a few hairs on the sides of my face. It just doesn't grow there.


Chalk it up to the Native blood in you.....and if your serious about changing the color of your blood.....we can hook you up to an IV and drop some food coloring in it....you get to choose the color......Muahahahahah


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Chalk it up to the Native blood in you.....and if your serious about changing the color of your blood.....we can hook you up to an IV and drop some food coloring in it....you get to choose the color......Muahahahahah


It'd be pretty cool to have neon yellow blood.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I like all peoples....have friends from many ethnic backgrounds....I hosted a party a few years back on my property and I have a friend who is very well traveled....he is a Doc....Vascular Surgon.....he and his wife attended and during the party he approached me and said...." This is one of the most diverse parties we have ever attended " speaking of all the different Ethnicity through out the place..... They really enjoyed themselves.....We all bleed RED brothers....All!!


I want to share one of my favourite quotes from Ronald Reagan, "Speech to the United Nations assembly, Sept, 21, 1987

"...In our obsession with antagonisms of the moment, we often forget how much unites all members of humanity. Perhaps we need some outside, universal threat to make us recognize this common bond. I occasionally think how quickly our differences would vanish if we were facing an alien threat from outside this world."


----------



## slowbus (Apr 11, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> You got a boo boo you want me to kiss?


um,yes.I hurt all over


----------



## Orithil (Apr 11, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I want to share one of my favourite quotes from Ronald Reagan, "Speech to the United Nations assembly, Sept, 21, 1987
> 
> "...In our obsession with antagonisms of the moment, we often forget how much unites all members of humanity. Perhaps we need some outside, universal threat to make us recognize this common bond. I occasionally think how quickly our differences would vanish if we were facing an alien threat from outside this world."


And thus the idea for Independence Day was born. LOL! But seriously, I don't know if even aliens could bring some of the people on this planet together...there's a lot of old hatred running really deep in certain parts of the world.


EDIT: OK, now I'll laze on the couch. Maybe if I'm lucky I'll nap. Don't forget to put some more pics up!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 11, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I want to share one of my favourite quotes from Ronald Reagan, "Speech to the United Nations assembly, Sept, 21, 1987
> 
> "...In our obsession with antagonisms of the moment, we often forget how much unites all members of humanity. Perhaps we need some outside, universal threat to make us recognize this common bond. I occasionally think how quickly our differences would vanish if we were facing an alien threat from outside this world."


Hot and educated.
You'd be quite a catch my dear.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 11, 2013)

I must of missed the pic of Orithil, I honestly thought you were trying to call that guy something else lmfao!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 12, 2013)

Orithil said:


> And thus the idea for Independence Day was born. LOL! But seriously, I don't know if even aliens could bring some of the people on this planet together...there's a lot of old hatred running really deep in certain parts of the world.
> 
> 
> EDIT: OK, now I'll laze on the couch. Maybe if I'm lucky I'll nap. Don't forget to put some more pics up!


Certain parts of the world......uh...like the USA!!!!!! We have a shit ton of that crap right here man.....fucken sucks!!


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 12, 2013)

I think we all have difference, some are recognizable but others not so much. I treat so many different types of people, all different but all the same in needed to be accepted for who they are.


----------



## smokerscough92 (Apr 12, 2013)

how do you post a pic im tryna post one for my grow journal and this seems like the perfect places to ask lol (idont mean to cross threads tho)


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

And then this alien troll thing just appeared in the sky and jizzed on my friends faces, luckily my wife dived out of the way...she gets enough jizz azz it iz


----------



## smokerscough92 (Apr 12, 2013)

can you tell me how to post a pic up


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

various options.

In post: click on: Go advanced: Then scroll to Manage Attachment, then click on that to open uploader, then click on select files to open browser window to your pc, then upload file,....

Or, Start an album, upload pictures to that, then copy and past pic, or copy and paste BB code into your post.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

DST said:


> various options.
> 
> In post: click on: Go advanced: Then scroll to Manage Attachment, then click on that to open uploader, then click on select files to open browser window to your pc, then upload file,....
> 
> Or, Start an album, upload pictures to that, then copy and past pic, or copy and paste BB code into your post.....


I like having you as a 'friend'. I can see you loading all the pics in your albums from my user profile. I take a peek every now and then... you got a bunch of pics


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

aye lad, there's a few in there all right. I have actually deleted some older albums as well. I do like taking pics!

i was thinking recently of getting a Go-pro camera for my bike and doing virtual online tours around Amsterdam, just not sure when I would fit it all in, or if someone else is already doing it. Guide books are good but it's always nice seeing a place from a locals perspective.

EDIT: and thank the ganja gods its Friday! off to do some training then fire up the RooR for an early afternoon headwreck! Fuk working today, ahahaha.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

DST said:


> aye lad, there's a few in there all right. I have actually deleted some older albums as well. I do like taking pics!
> 
> i was thinking recently of getting a Go-pro camera for my bike and doing virtual online tours around Amsterdam, just not sure when I would fit it all in, or if someone else is already doing it. Guide books are good but it's always nice seeing a place from a locals perspective.


you should get a go-pro! do it dst.


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll maybe get one after the wifes birthday next month, I should really get her something nice. I am thinking of getting her a Piano as she use to play all the time. I met a dude studying piano at Amsterdam Conservatory and he said you get them free online, you just need to pay a couple hundred euro for delivery. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Major Malarky (Apr 12, 2013)

DST said:


> I'll maybe get one after the wifes birthday next month, I should really get her something nice. I am thinking of getting her a Piano as she use to play all the time. I met a dude studying piano at Amsterdam Conservatory and he said you get them free online, you just need to pay a couple hundred euro for delivery. Sounds good to me.


you from amsterdam???


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

Ik ben geen kaaskopje jongen, Ik kom uit Schotland, maar nu woon ik in Amsterdam!


----------



## Major Malarky (Apr 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Ik ben geen kaaskopje jongen, Ik kom uit Schotland, maar nu woon ik in Amsterdam!


random guess..... you from scotland but live in amsterdam???


----------



## Major Malarky (Apr 12, 2013)

cool i'm goin in may. for that pacha event... the mrs loves that music. if you can... best coffee shop and where i can get a little kief making box and pollen press.


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

10 out of 10!

Dutch ain't that hard

I spoke to a client from the bottom of The Netherlands once, he had lived in Scotland, was a real languague afficionado. Like most intelligent Dutch, he spoke quite a few lingos. He lived in Scotland for 5 years and done some work for a Church not far from where I grew up. They had some art work they wanted researching. The Painting came with a load of documents, which he found out where mainly written in old Dutch. This was correspndence between the Priest and the artist who had been commissioned to do the work. Bearing in mind this was centuries ago, but they could basically understand what each other were writing. I see a lot of similarities in some of the Scottish dialects and the Dutch way of pronouncing this. Which is why my Dutch accent is great (lots of gutteral G's, and rolling R's), but my grammar is utter shit, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

Grey Area all day long for best weed....unless you bump into me, lmfao.

Old Man (surf) Shop just off the Dam will probably do those kief boxes.



Major Malarky said:


> cool i'm goin in may. for that pacha event... the mrs loves that music. if you can... best coffee shop and where i can get a little kief making box and pollen press.


Pacha? is that not some sort of wool as well? fuk knows, never heard of it. Please enlighten me?


----------



## Major Malarky (Apr 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Grey Area all day long for best weed....unless you bump into me, lmfao.
> 
> Old Man (surf) Shop just off the Dam will probably do those kief boxes.
> 
> ...


HAHA you never know. Pacha its a club in Ibiza. there in dam on the 18th or 19th may i think. 
Grey area is this a place or as it say's an area of dam


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 12, 2013)

Major Malarky said:


> Grey area is this a place or as it say's an area of dam


tiny place mate with about 2 tables and chairs lol all english guys running it when i was last there, D is right always have the best of the best.


----------



## Major Malarky (Apr 12, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> tiny place mate with about 2 tables and chairs lol all english guys running it when i was last there, D is right always have the best of the best.


really cant wait... never been.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 12, 2013)

Major Malarky said:


> really cant wait... never been.


 well its aboot bloody time if i do say major! 

was there last summer for this... http://www.sensation.com/netherlands/en/photos/

heading back for this years.


----------



## Major Malarky (Apr 12, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> well its aboot bloody time if i do say major!
> 
> was there last summer for this... http://www.sensation.com/netherlands/en/photos/
> 
> heading back for this years.


That looks epic. ....


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

like 2Timer said, it's a tiny little shop, but it's actualy the only American owned coffeeshop in NL. My friend is the owner and is a long time smoker so only buys in decent stuff. They always tend to have some sort of nice kush strain, silver bubble and grey haze are 2 regular shop strains that are cracking as well, to name a few.

that Sensation thing is funny, always interesting to see all the white outfits knocking around town before the venue....the Dutch just love putting on White trousers, it make a change from the typical Red ones they wear, lol. Is there not also a Sensation Black???


----------



## kinetic (Apr 12, 2013)

Red trousers? My buddies would mock me with out mercy for showing up anywear in red pants. Then again the rest of the world would mock me for being American....


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 12, 2013)

DST said:


> like 2Timer said, it's a tiny little shop, but it's actualy the only American owned coffeeshop in NL. My friend is the owner and is a long time smoker so only buys in decent stuff. They always tend to have some sort of nice kush strain, silver bubble and grey haze are 2 regular shop strains that are cracking as well, to name a few.
> 
> that Sensation thing is funny, always interesting to see all the white outfits knocking around town before the venue....the Dutch just love putting on White trousers, it make a change from the typical Red ones they wear, lol. Is there not also a Sensation Black???


there was 2 english dudes working on the counter when i was there dst, had a good chat with them about their strains and took some of their chocolope  pretty cool that it's ran by an american though.

sensation black has stopped now mate. that was more the hard style, not my cuppa tea really.
they've just merged it into the one show now, 40 thousand people dressed in white for one hell of a party, the show is really incredible.
amsterdam is just a party capital i love it!!!

best part .... [youtube]OuEPgOVqkkE[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

mine would also kinetic!!!
this is a funny site.
http://stuffdutchpeoplelike.com/2011/09/27/red-pants/


kinetic said:


> Red trousers? My buddies would mock me with out mercy for showing up anywear in red pants. Then again the rest of the world would mock me for being American....


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

They must have been putting on an accent then, lol. as I know every employee that has woked there personally in the last 10 years. There is a Dutch guy who sounds kind of English

Right, gotcha on the hardcore thing, reminds me of my old boss CD player in his Range Rover, 
Face Down, Arse Up, 
Thats the way we like to ....
then about a 1000bpm bass kicks in, lol.

utter shit imo. (I mean that boing boing happy hardcore shit, or whatever it's called...just gogleboxed it - it's called "Gabber")


The2TimEr said:


> there was 2 english dudes working on the counter when i was there dst, had a good chat with them about their strains and took some of their chocolope  pretty cool that it's ran by an american though.
> 
> sensation black has stopped now mate. that was more the hard style, not my cuppa tea really.
> they've just merged it into the one show now, 40 thousand people dressed in white for one hell of a party, the show is really incredible.
> ...


----------



## gioua (Apr 12, 2013)

still have not cut the beard.. or the hair.. keep getting asked if I watch Duck Dynasty too.... at first I was insulted.. then came acceptance


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

Enjoying the Amsterdam spring weather down at the Brouwerij....oh no, I had to order another beer before the rain went off!











Prettige weekend nog!

DST


----------



## Orithil (Apr 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Enjoying the Amsterdam spring weather down at the Brouwerij....oh no, I had to order another beer before the rain went off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they could use some advanced umbrella technology, because those don't seem to work very well.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

Time for a lil giggles! ha

Oh and some ducks


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 12, 2013)

Orithil said:


> Looks like they could use some advanced umbrella technology, because those don't seem to work very well.


They are common in the UK as well. Who.e they work just fine as an umbrella, well I think they were designed as sun umbrellas  loving the attitude though DST. Rain? What? We'll be sat outside thanks.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nothing like a Friday night with the woman of my life


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

Playing some redneck golf, I love spring!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 12, 2013)

Does your redneck self go as far as the southern swamps? If you can feed me fresh gator, and take me out hunting and fishing, the once I'm legally allowed over your border, can I come visit please? You sound like the kind of redneck I want to meet


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 12, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Does your redneck self go as far as the southern swamps? If you can feed me fresh gator, and take me out hunting and fishing, the once I'm legally allowed over your border, can I come visit please? You sound like the kind of redneck I want to meet


I can do everything but feed you fresh gator  but I do know where to get it lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

they don't look like they work well, but believe me, the only wet those peeps where experienceing was the beer. They are a big thing, "sun shades" in the NL. Loads of people have them built onto their house. I use to think it was for the sun, but that's never out enough so they have to be rain shades.... a lot of them have heaters underneath as well which also kind of eliminates the sun factor, fuk knows,



Orithil said:


> Looks like they could use some advanced umbrella technology, because those don't seem to work very well.





tip top toker said:


> They are common in the UK as well. Who.e they work just fine as an umbrella, well I think they were designed as sun umbrellas  loving the attitude though DST. Rain? What? We'll be sat outside thanks.


Rain dries off is my attitude mate.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 13, 2013)

~getting medicated today up in hills~


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi. I'm new here.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 13, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> Hi. I'm new here.View attachment 2613876


Obedient, just like a good whore. Lol just kidding!! 

All the regulars on this thread have already met you lol!


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Obedient, just like a good whore. Lol just kidding!!
> 
> All the regulars on this thread have already met you lol!


I've got your whore! wink.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 13, 2013)

ok. sorry. bad girl. that was very rude indeed.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 13, 2013)

some big ol man hands.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> some big ol man hands.


 I do have man hands. but shut up about it you'll give me a complex!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 13, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I do have man hands. but shut up about it you'll give me a complex!


It looks like you have a nice smile.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> It looks like you have a nice smile.


Nice recovery.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 13, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I've got your whore! wink. View attachment 2613891



Better than coffee!!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2614034
> Better than coffee!!!!


that reaction is priceless~ Lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Obedient, just like a good whore. Lol just kidding!!
> 
> All the regulars on this thread have already met you lol!


Peyote you say some dumb ass shit somtimes.....anyone ever told you that? Lol just kidding!!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 13, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Nice recovery.


I don't want to be too much of a dick


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 13, 2013)

*All the nice weather drove me outside to till the garden 
and just enjoy the day. 
Like my custom pitch fork? This will not break garenteeeddd!!

*


----------



## kinetic (Apr 13, 2013)

good for you dirt! I wish I could get outta bed long enough to do something today.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *All the nice weather drove me outside to till the garden
> and just enjoy the day.
> Like my custom pitch fork? This will not break garenteeeddd!!
> 
> View attachment 2614397*


what did you scribble out?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 13, 2013)

The scribbled out portions are most likely billboards with phonenumbers or buildings with addresses on em.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 13, 2013)

It's advisable to block things that mght let sume one find your place.
Keeps the rippers away, as far as the police I'm 100% legal.
I just like putting my pretty face up for all you gals to get all
giddy over.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *All the nice weather drove me outside to till the garden
> and just enjoy the day.
> Like my custom pitch fork? This will not break garenteeeddd!!
> 
> View attachment 2614397*


Who did you bury?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> It's advisable to block things that mght let sume one find your place.
> Keeps the rippers away, as far as the police I'm 100% legal.
> I just like putting my pretty face up for all you gals to get all
> giddy over.


i'm kinda hoping to put a scare into a ripper this year. otherwise, what am i sitting out there and guarding for anyway?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Peyote you say some dumb ass shit somtimes.....anyone ever told you that? Lol just kidding!!


Yes, in fact I pride myself on it


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm kinda hoping to put a scare into a ripper this year. otherwise, what am i sitting out there and guarding for anyway?


Gotta make it worth it, amiright?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 13, 2013)

People already know that Buck grows. Thats a dangerous situation, cause you don't know how many people they told, or to what degree of criminal backround those people have.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 13, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> People already know that Buck grows. Thats a dangerous situation, cause you don't know how many people they told, or to what degree of criminal backround those people have.


i'm surrounded by cop shops, a neighbor packing heat, and have my own protection as well. it's way too densely populated here for anything too crazy to go down.


----------



## match box (Apr 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> It's advisable to block things that mght let sume one find your place.
> Keeps the rippers away, as far as the police I'm 100% legal.
> I just like putting my pretty face up for all you gals to get all
> giddy over.


A grower here was robbed by 3 men they tied him up beat him took his plants and money and his car. So far it looks like a legal grow.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 13, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> People already know that Buck grows. Thats a dangerous situation, cause you don't know how many people they told, or to what degree of criminal backround those people have.


heres an almost random email about an asshole in my neighborhood


*View Mail *Go To Page...HomeINBOXComposeAddressesFoldersSearchCalendarOptionsHelp


*Previous | Next | INBOX* 

 Move message to...INBOXSpamDraftsSentTrash 

 


Show Full Headers | Printer View | Add Sender To Address Book

 

*From*: "craigslist 3738629745" <[email protected]> 
SpamShield Pro Actions...Report spam & move to: Trash Approve senders





 














 *To*: [email protected]





 














 *Subject*: Re: Greedy Freakin Tire Resellers (Beware Of These Low DollarTire Buyers)





 














 *Date*: Fri 04/12/13 08:57 PM




 














 

*Attachments*

NameTypeSaveViewPart 1 text/plainSave Part 2 text/htmlSave 



yeah Thomas or some such thing that sound exactly like the number too. He had a real junk yard looking place. What a piece of work this guy was ! I mean he was a total tool. he gave my wife the creeps he just has a pretty strange way of saying things.

we went over and looked at his tires a month or so ago and they were decent, but use tires are used tires. He was trying to get me interested in this blue suv that had a bent and cracked frame and most likely a re-construct title. He took my wife to look at some stuff in a sealand container and while they were out of sight I snagged a bunch of parts from his SUV --- LOL I also noticed that the front axle drive shaft and bearing are shot (shaft is actually snapped in two) . He denied it, but I have seen it to many times before, the whole front axle shafts, seals, bearings, races, u-joints. etc. all need replaced. ROFL I even broke the handle on his glovebox, it is still on my dash board.

Then since he had been such a dickhead over the tires and he lied about the suv, I got my emergency survival pack out of my truck and poured a good pint of bleach (for purifying water) in his oil fill cap. Then I put a lot of salt and sugar like a cup or so (who measures when pouring from a ziplock) in his fuel injector intake and in his gas tank....HaHaHa

We looked at the suv when he had the price listed at $500.00, then like 2 days later he raised the price to $800.00 FIRM (in bold letters - Whoaaa impressive). Let's see if he can unload that junker for $800.00, when no one would pay $500.00 no one in the world would pay eight. If someone does buy it as soon as they start it (if it will even start) the engine and tranny will instantly be ruined for life if it even runs for only a minute or two. If it does not start and someone just keeps cranking the key the engine will still be ruined. On that day his life will totally go to shit and be an even bigger be a mess. That's what you get for being a douche bag.

Plus he showed me he has like 40 plants growing in a dug out area under his crawl space for his shitty trailer. He told me the cops never even bother him because the house is such a piece of shit. One day, the po-po will come knocking I am sure. I have to admit the buds wazz keickin and I even got a sack from him.

The really wild thing is I talked to a friend of mine about all of this earlier this morning and he gave me the low down. Ole Thomas is terminally ill. He has relatives in the police departments and the troopers, he is related to both a judge and a District Attorney by marriage, he also owns like 8 companies, one of them is a legal firm and he is apparently an attorney, he owns like 30 rental properties, he has like 12 security cams (hope I did not get caught) at his slum house that as supposed to be HD night vision cams with audio and remote control to move the cams. Dude is way serious about his security for some reason and man what an ass load of long guns and pistols. Supposedly he even has full active set Bear traps around hid yard and covered over. Dickhead or not I would not want to be one of the first 6 or 8 through his door. This guy always has a .22 caliber pocket derringer with a freakin laser site on it. My friend said this dude saw some serious action in the military and was a sniper with many verified completed missions. After hearing all of this to day I kind of wish I had not fucked with him so bad I pretty much toasted his motor.

To top it all off, you won't believe this any more than I did, but my friend works for the contracter building that guy's
new house on his property this summer contract signed, deposit paid, materials paid, concrete slab is already paid for in cash and everything. I guess the materials are all bought and paid for, stored in his barn and building the new house plus tearing down the ugly trailer is supposed to be over a $375,000.00 cash deal. How do you even explain having that much cash available unless you earned it selling drugs or something.

I bet it is not the same guy, can't be, I an sure there are many others out there like this. Plus if he has all of this money going on why not help a guy and his wife out a bit with a good deal on some tires. I mean if he can afford $350k for a custom built house is he really going to even feel a loss over a few hundred dollars?

DdddaaaaaaaaaaaaAYUM greedy basturd should have acted right


*From:* jondns <[email protected]>
*To:* [email protected] 
*Sent:* Friday, April 12, 2013 11:29 AM
*Subject:* Greedy Freakin Tire Resellers (Beware Of These Low Dollar Tire Buyers)


----------



## kinetic (Apr 13, 2013)

I see a dude in NY just got popped with 100lbs.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I see a dude in NY just got popped with 100lbs.




ST Regis boys I wonder ?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ST Regis boys I wonder ?


No, what ever do you mean by that? lol
Norwich area.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> No, what ever do you mean by that? lol
> Norwich area.



the guys on the res by the river


----------



## kinetic (Apr 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> the guys on the res by the river


Nope, still don't know what you mean


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *All the nice weather drove me outside to till the garden
> and just enjoy the day.
> Like my custom pitch fork? This will not break garenteeeddd!!
> 
> View attachment 2614397*



I did the same thing today.

Is that a new plot or is the clay by you that bad?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 13, 2013)

View attachment 2614648
This is how my pathetic day is spent.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

I cleaned out my greenhouse today. Hung a net and put my tomato clones in(well the clones were getting a bit unruly so more like plants now)! Looking forward to growing season.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2614648
> This is how my pathetic day is spent.


enjoy the day
in blanket bay


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> It's advisable to block things that mght let sume one find your place.
> Keeps the rippers away, as far as the police I'm 100% legal.
> I just like putting my pretty face up for all you gals to get all
> giddy over.


 And it worked  and your garden is huge you've got your work cut out.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> This is how my pathetic day is spent.


no last minute burst of wellness for the concert?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 13, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> no last minute burst of wellness for the concert?


I read the ticket wrong, it's actually the 23rd. Works out better.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I read the ticket wrong, it's actually the 23rd. Works out better.


.....even better, go back to sleep!


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 13, 2013)

Major Malarky said:


> can anyone guess which one is me. rep for correct answers....View attachment 2614681


 The one in the purple top?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2013)

I go with granny, purple.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 13, 2013)

Major Malarky said:


> any guesses View attachment 2614697


you and you're SO ?


----------



## Sativied (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't see any purple, but you must be the guy on the left. Based on your other thread... doesn't fit with the hair of the guy on the right. 

You do make a nice couple


----------



## Major Malarky (Apr 13, 2013)

slowbus said:


> you and you're SO ?


Which one?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 13, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I did the same thing today.
> 
> Is that a new plot or is the clay by you that bad?


This is my garden 3rd year, I have to dig out the old holes and dump in some organic soil.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well I see I missed quite a bit, damn you sleep. Oh well kitty!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 13, 2013)

Stoner LOL!!^^^


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 13, 2013)

..............


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well after getting the garden planted decided to take the kids down to the pond


----------



## gioua (Apr 14, 2013)

We had the grand baby all day yesterday.. it was great.. I love being a grumpa..


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2013)

Dude, you look too young to be a GP. 

She's a beauty, a good reason to be proud!


----------



## Sativied (Apr 14, 2013)

gioua said:


>


For a split second I thought you were wearing leather pants in that picture.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

Sativied said:


> For a split second I thought you were wearing leather pants in that picture.


hahaha that pic threw me off to for a sec. hahaha


----------



## WeedTeam6 (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

Not cool......


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 14, 2013)

My new cloud pen necklace


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2013)

well hear i am.. horns and all i wasnt kidding when i sead i was horny all the time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

thump easy said:


> well hear i am.. horns and all iView attachment 2616578 wasnt kidding when i sead i was horny all the time.


awesome tattoo!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2013)

i was young and dumb lolz but fuck it right lolz.. thank you..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2013)

thump easy said:


> i was young and dumb lolz but fuck it right lolz.. thank you..


you should see my friend. lol and this is a true story..he went to the tattoo shop to get a snake tattooed on his forehead, lol.. the tattoo ended up looking like a sperm on his forehead lol!! I shit you not! we gave him soooo much gas for that tattoo of the sperm on his head, lol , a few weeks later he went back to the shop and had them cover the snake with a tribal tattoo hahahahaha! funny times man lol funny times


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you should see my friend. lol and this is a true story..he went to the tattoo shop to get a snake tattooed on his forehead, lol.. the tattoo ended up looking like a sperm on his forehead lol!! I shit you not! we gave him soooo much gas for that tattoo of the sperm on his head, lol , a few weeks later he went back to the shop and had them cover the snake with a tribal tattoo hahahahaha! funny times man lol funny times


Ouch!&#8203;!!!!!


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 14, 2013)

thump easy said:


> well hear i am.. horns and all iView attachment 2616578 wasnt kidding when i sead i was horny all the time.


Amazing picture...now take one with your shirt off for the ladies


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Amazing picture...now take one with your shirt off for the ladies


I already took my shirt off pic and I don't see you saying anything lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 14, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I already took my shirt off pic and I don't see you saying anything lol


That's cuz my hands were too busy to type


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 14, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> That's cuz my hands were too busy to type


LMAO


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2013)

i wish i could i cant take it off lolz my girl reads this and ill be in the dog house lolz but thank you..


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

From our sundowner walk yesterday in the Island area of Amsterdam.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 15, 2013)

^^^^^ I looked in looked but I didn't see you anywhere


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 15, 2013)

View attachment 2616787View attachment 2616790View attachment 2616791View attachment 2616792

i just started gettin into tattoos, like a year, but i got too many ideas and not enough body. carl sagan had a quote *The nitrogen in our DNA, the calcium in our teeth, the iron in our blood, the carbon in our apple pies were made in the interiors of collapsing stars. We are made of starstuff. thats why i got the tattoo of a female (mother nature) coming into being in the cosmos on my shoulder. "godless" down the back of my arm. death on my back, lol. i just started my family crest on my chest. who else has tattoos?*


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

you must be going blind, I can see myself quite clearly.....







slowbus said:


> ^^^^^ I looked in looked but I didn't see you anywhere


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I already took my shirt off pic and I don't see you saying anything lol


Damn, I missed it.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 15, 2013)

Shaved the beard yesterday got bored. And I'm workn again
my kid won't let me retire....


----------



## comeonplantgrow (Apr 15, 2013)

*few pics of me gettin dirty







*


----------



## thump easy (Apr 15, 2013)

i tried to spread reputaion but it seas i must first spread it around before i give it away to you guys also i look on my history post they are stuck from a page months back so i cant look at my lasted post or spread rep points..


----------



## match box (Apr 15, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Shaved the beard yesterday got bored. And I'm workn again
> my kid won't let me retire....


Cool let us know how ya feel after that first day.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok just cuz I can, up since 4:20 am, 10 canna cookies, 4 j's and countless bowls I'm going to pass the fuck out!

Burst shot for fun. Good night everyone!


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ok just cuz I can, up since 4:20 am, 10 canna cookies, 4 j's and countless bowls I'm going to pass the fuck out!
> 
> Burst shot for fun. Good night everyone!
> 
> View attachment 2619328View attachment 2619329View attachment 2619330



Isn't it your wedding in a few days? Do you have all your guy stuff done?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Isn't it your wedding in a few days? Do you have all your guy stuff done?


It got pushed back until 2014, due to some stupid shit, family shit. It's ok though it will just be that much better next year and I can have all my riu fam come


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It got pushed back until 2014, due to some stupid shit, family shit. It's ok though it will just be that much better next year and I can have all my riu fam come


Sounds like that would be the best wedding party ever!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Sounds like that would be the best wedding party ever!


Oh trust me it will be . I've got some pretty big plans up my sleeve hehe, but hey when your budget has no limits you let your imagination go wild


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Oh trust me it will be . I've got some pretty big plans up my sleeve hehe, but hey when your budget has no limits you let your imagination go wild


Oh yeah? Now I'm interested? ...like are we talking rocken out with some big name band? That's what I'd do if I had all the money in the world. I did have a really great cover band at my wedding. AC/BC


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Oh yeah? Now I'm interested? ...like are we talking rocken out with some big name band? That's what I'd do if I had all the money in the world. I did have a really great cover band at my wedding. AC/BC


I guess only time will tell


----------



## thump easy (Apr 17, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Amazing picture...now take one with your shirt off for the ladies


wait a second lolz ill take mine off if you take yours off lolz


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 17, 2013)

thump easy said:


> wait a second lolz ill take mine off if you take yours off lolz


hahaha, sorry you missed out on Boob warz! Someone might have saved a few for you. I just can't post again without my ladies backing me up. We operate that way on here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2013)

thump easy said:


> wait a second lolz ill take mine off if you take yours off lolz


 just make sure you don't bust out the prince albert pic again, ok? lol


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just make sure you don't bust out the prince albert pic again, ok? lol


One of my buddies would attach his wallet chain to his and swing it around. It was quite the party trick.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2013)

Hung like a babies arm!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2013)

DST said:


> Hung like a babies arm!


He was actually.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2013)

we had a guy at our school, the older brother of a Pro footballer actually. At international games where most of the fans will wear their kilts, good old Campbell would be up the front, kilt up, swinging his babies arm around like a helicopter (probably like your mate did). I guess it's just something you do if you got an oversized big toe!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2013)

I like to knock on the door with mine when the wife is getting ready. Or call her into a room all serious like just to have her come in to find me whipping it about. She loves it.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2013)

never heard it called a "door knocker" before, but it actually goes well, lol. Somethings can have everyday normal words applied to them and they still make sense. I heard a comedian go on about being drunk. Same thing. You can pretty much apply any word or set of words and it will make sense. e.g "last night I was so bloody trouser legged", or "last night I was so cheese and ham sandwiched" The options are endless....


----------



## gioua (Apr 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It got pushed back until 2014, due to some stupid shit, family shit. It's ok though it will just be that much better next year and I can have all my riu fam come


wait,... you have yet to marry that lady???

_*
YOU*_
_*FOOL*_


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 17, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> hahaha, sorry you missed out on Boob warz! Someone might have saved a few for you. I just can't post again without my ladies backing me up. We operate that way on here.


Someone please let me know if they come to an agreement


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 17, 2013)

gioua said:


> wait,... you have yet to marry that lady???
> 
> _*
> YOU*_
> _*FOOL*_


Ya ya I know, but some shit went down this year that wasn't expected so it was pushed back. Her family is a bunch of tools, well at least 75% of them are and they have royally fucked some shit up this year. It's ok I'll make up for it next year


----------



## kinetic (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck Giggles, Im sure you guys are going to have a blast despite the toolshed.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 18, 2013)

thats too funny... shit i been sick as a dog running on vadka my throat is hot and everclear 4/20 is hear i stabed myself with sizzors yesterday and i been exptracting like a mad man it gona be a bizzy 4/20 im up and just fixed my kilm and im at it again.. no rest i gota drop the water and clean up.. ya the vadka helps my throat lolz fuck it taste good with grapefuit or cranberry but im not today i feel just a lil bit better..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 18, 2013)

OK i'm back! Not having internet for that long SUCKED. And i'm not going back 2500 pages so what'd I miss people? Anything good? Did the baby come yet?Cubs vs Brewers game at Wrigley Field. Was awesome.I got me a foam hand!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK i'm back! Not having internet for that long SUCKED. And i'm not going back 2500 pages so what'd I miss people? Anything good? Did the baby come yet?View attachment 2621488Cubs vs Brewers game at Wrigley Field. Was awesome.View attachment 2621491I got me a foam hand!!


hey rainbow!! good to see you back again. I missed ya


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 18, 2013)

Boob war afterwards particiaption. I was showing off my new Victoria Secret bra. Which is fucking amazing btw. And there's me trying to be all sexy like.And there's me with a Cubs helmet full of nachos!


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice pics, looks like a cool day. Welcome back to the ether....


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Apr 18, 2013)

we need a close-up of that bra Rainbow. I'd like to see the stitching .


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm back too!! After a stressful/amazing week I can now get back to normal. 

Here's my new God Son James. Born on Sunday and weighing in at only 5.5 lbs!!


----------



## tumorhead (Apr 18, 2013)

Pic from yesterday lol.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 18, 2013)

That's quite an op. Hope ur ok.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 18, 2013)

Only 5.5lbs? Was he a premie? 

My baby feels so huge inside me now... I bet she is gonna be like 7.5 lbs lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 18, 2013)

? Nice first post?????


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ? Nice first post?????


....endearing himself to the ladies first thing.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Only 5.5lbs? Was he a premie?
> 
> My baby feels so huge inside me now... I bet she is gonna be like 7.5 lbs lol.


He went full term and was actually a day over the due date. He was a breech so delivered by Caesarian which is what my friend wanted regardless. She's tiny at 5ft and despite eating like a pig, didn't get one stretch mark. She started breast feeding straight away which is great. Her cut is only about 10-12 inches. It's been an amazing experience. (until I have to babysit!)


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 18, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> Pic from yesterday lol.



I was going to say something smart ass like don't fall next time, but then I remembered your situation.


I hope whatever they did helped


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm back too!! After a stressful/amazing week I can now get back to normal.
> 
> Here's my new God Son James. Born on Sunday and weighing in at only 5.5 lbs!!


Ohhhh he's just perfect!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 18, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> Pic from yesterday lol.


OMG! What happened?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He went full term and was actually a day over the due date. He was a breech so delivered by Caesarian which is what my friend wanted regardless. She's tiny at 5ft and despite eating like a pig, didn't get one stretch mark. She started breast feeding straight away which is great. Her cut is only about 10-12 inches. It's been an amazing experience. (until I have to babysit!)


Dang. a full term baby. 

Hopefully her breastmilk will fatten him up. =)

I have only 4 weeks left till my due date. Prob won't have photos of the girl up until like a week after the birth.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ohhhh he's just perfect!


Isn't amazing how their skin feels softer than a peach?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Isn't amazing how their skin feels softer than a peach?


Well they have been soaking for 9 months lol.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;4MCmYUETKEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MCmYUETKEg[/video]


----------



## MellowFarmer (Apr 18, 2013)

Rainbow is this you? 

[video=youtube;PBUXMcNPIhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=PBUXMcNPIhI[/video]


----------



## MellowFarmer (Apr 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK i'm back! Not having internet for that long SUCKED. And i'm not going back 2500 pages so what'd I miss people? Anything good? Did the baby come yet?View attachment 2621488Cubs vs Brewers game at Wrigley Field. Was awesome.View attachment 2621491I got me a foam hand!!


 Awesome trip! I will post a picture if I ever get to go, how is that?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dang. a full term baby.
> 
> Hopefully her breastmilk will fatten him up. =)
> 
> I have only 4 weeks left till my due date. Prob won't have photos of the girl up until like a week after the birth.


I saw him 2 hours old! I've got pics on their camera. My friend looked great. Don't they lose 10% weight after they're born? That'll be only 5 lbs then. She's on the case with the breast feeding and I'm very proud of her (and him).


----------



## gioua (Apr 18, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> Pic from yesterday lol.



did they ask you to write on the side you are wanting to have surgery on.. .lol always cracked me up.. please make an X on the side you want to have operated on.. egads DR.. if you dont know.. were screwed..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 18, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Awesome trip! I will post a picture if I ever get to go, how is that?


It was fun. I didn't really get the whole...Cub fanatic thing...they kinda sucked lol. But it was fun just the same.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Apr 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It was fun. I didn't really get the whole...Cub fanatic thing...they kinda sucked lol. But it was fun just the same.


I want to go see the stadium lol isn't it the oldest?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Isn't amazing how their skin feels softer than a peach?


I love their smell. Newborn baby smell is so unique.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I saw him 2 hours old! I've got pics on their camera. My friend looked great. Don't they lose 10% weight after they're born? That'll be only 5 lbs then. She's on the case with the breast feeding and I'm very proud of her (and him).


I don't know about the baby losing weight, but I bet the mom is feeling 10lbs lighter.

I think the first breastmilk is high in fat to sustain the baby until the actual milk comes in.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I love their smell. Newborn baby smell is so unique.


Pussy and blood?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 18, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> I want to go see the stadium lol isn't it the oldest?


2nd oldest. Fenway Park is older. Our seats were pretty close to the field right behind the Cubs dugout. One of the guys threw a foul ball to an older lady in the crowd, and this total friggin douchebag reached out in front of her and grabbed it. Her husband spent the entire game trying to get her another one, and actually succeeded at the end just by explaining what happened. They met there 30 years ago  I thought it was cute.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pussy and blood?


You usually don't smell them right away...lol. But for about the first month you'll smell the "newborn baby" smell on them. Just trust me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You usually don't smell them right away...lol. But for about the first month you'll smell the "newborn baby" smell on them. Just trust me.


Oooo. Ok. You mean like fresh baby skin smell.

I imagine the mom gets a whiff of her child when she first breastfeeds.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I love their smell. Newborn baby smell is so unique.


I can't smell him because I've had a chest infection and had to take anti biotics. Plus I had to find them a flat this week too. I'm bowled over- literally!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 18, 2013)

My friend said today that she was glad she could eat pâté again. I replied that she should've told us earlier and we could've saved her placenta !! Uuuurrrgghh


----------



## tumorhead (Apr 18, 2013)

gioua said:


> did they ask you to write on the side you are wanting to have surgery on.. .lol always cracked me up.. please make an X on the side you want to have operated on.. egads DR.. if you dont know.. were screwed..


Yeah hah, my gf and I were talking about how many people got it wrong before they started marking with the patient verifying. LOL A couple minutes later I was out like a light lol they were telling me about meeting the surgical team before we started but I was out as soon as the anesthesiologist gave me a shot, I don't remember them. Then they put in a catheter and all these sticky things and mount the head in a vise that bolts to the skull. 

The fucking catheter..............they came to take it out the next day and I was like whoa whoa whoa, hell no, and the nurse was like it's not THAT far in there. Bullshit. He gave it one big yank and pulled a foot of this giant tubing out my pee hole and when I went to piss it farted out my dick. haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My friend said today that she was glad she could eat pâté again. I replied that she should've told us earlier and we could've saved her placenta !! Uuuurrrgghh


Ewwww.

but isn't pate cooked?

I haven't had to cut anything out of my diet.. for a while they were thinking I might have gestational diabetes. That was scary.. I love my sweets.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My friend said today that she was glad she could eat pâté again. I replied that she should've told us earlier and we could've saved her placenta !! Uuuurrrgghh


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 18, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> Yeah hah, my gf and I were talking about how many people got it wrong before they started marking with the patient verifying. LOL A couple minutes later I was out like a light lol they were telling me about meeting the surgical team before we started but I was out as soon as the anesthesiologist gave me a shot. Then they put in a catheter and all these sticky things and mount the head in a vise that bolts to the skull.
> 
> The fucking catheter..............they came to take it out the next day and I was like whoa whoa whoa, hell no, and the nurse was like it's not THAT far in there. Bullshit. He gave it one big yank and pulled a foot of this giant tubing out my pee hole and when I went to piss it farted out my dick. haha


Were you aware of them putting your head in the vice? Damn sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## tumorhead (Apr 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Were you aware of them putting your head in the vice? Damn sounds like a nightmare.


I was actually happy about the vice because the meds make me jerk randomly. The morbid part is they poke you all over with a needle while you're out after they do their work, through the skin(which bleeds), testing all your motor nerve reflexes before sewing you back up to make sure they didn't damage anything.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 18, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ewwww.
> 
> but isn't pate cooked?
> 
> I haven't had to cut anything out of my diet.. for a while they were thinking I might have gestational diabetes. That was scary.. I love my sweets.


I think it may be because pâté can be a mixed meat product. She cut out mayonnaise and some cheeses. She never had a sweet tooth before being pregnant and they commented on it!!


----------



## MellowFarmer (Apr 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> 2nd oldest. Fenway Park is older. Our seats were pretty close to the field right behind the Cubs dugout. One of the guys threw a foul ball to an older lady in the crowd, and this total friggin douchebag reached out in front of her and grabbed it. Her husband spent the entire game trying to get her another one, and actually succeeded at the end just by explaining what happened. They met there 30 years ago  I thought it was cute.


Aw too cute! I am glad it worked out for them!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 18, 2013)

Cant upload pics from my phone.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 18, 2013)

Saw this gem while driving from Northern Illinois to Southern Illinois. Anybody need an STD? They're cheap to ship!And then we pull closer to the front! And look! It's the 420 truck too! This truck has all the good parties...


----------



## Figong (Apr 18, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Cant upload pics from my phone.


You can't upload pics to http://www.photobucket.com/mobile then link from there w/insert image?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2013)

I perused through the old family album & found this beauty.

View attachment 2621945


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 18, 2013)

I also experienced my first hit off a hookah pipe, and got a new tattoo to commemorate my trip.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 18, 2013)

RB, You missed us and feel like sharing. That's so damn cute! I missed you too!

Can I sit in that chair while you take a bath?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 18, 2013)

Figong said:


> You can't upload pics to http://www.photobucket.com/mobile then link from there w/insert image?


I suppose i could but that seems like more work than im willing to do right now.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2621496


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> RB, You missed us and feel like sharing. That's so damn cute! I missed you too!
> 
> Can I sit in that chair while you take a bath?


No lol. That's for grandma. I mean...you *can* sit in I guess. But you know...elderly people are usually nude when they sit on those kinds of chairs...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

It's your asian! lol

Sorry I'm baked off my ass....


----------



## sunni (Apr 18, 2013)

Offtheshits said:


> thanks why did u delete my thread. was it unappropriate???


its Inappropriate and he cannot delete threads he isnt a moderator.


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

but what is inappropriate is his user name.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> but what is inappropriate is his user name.


Don't worry see4 he was just showing his love for his fave song.

[youtube]yn9y3MNtHCQ[/youtube]


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Don't worry see4 he was just showing his love for his fave song.
> 
> [youtube]yn9y3MNtHCQ[/youtube]


he should be banned for thinking this song is any good. even in the slightest.

what the fuck did i just watch? jeezus. what a waste of a good back beat.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> he should be banned for thinking this song is any good. even in the slightest.
> 
> what the fuck did i just watch? jeezus. what a waste of a good back beat.


^ I didn't watch the video but that was funny lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> he should be banned for thinking this song is any good. even in the slightest.
> 
> what the fuck did i just watch? jeezus. what a waste of a good back beat.


Did you just get Rick rolled by giggles ?

~I didn't "click"~


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did you just get Rick rolled by giggles ?
> 
> ~I didn't "click"~


haha no! I would have much preferred being Rick Rolled than that garbage I just sat through.

Never gunna give you up. Never gunna let you down.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2013)

see4 said:


> haha no! I would have much preferred being Rick Rolled than that garbage I just sat through.
> 
> Never gunna give you up. Never gunna let you down.


I trust your judgement & glad I didn't have to sit beside you then.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ^ I didn't watch the video


Lucky you. 

Too bad I can't unwatch it.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 18, 2013)

Haha you are welcome guys


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 18, 2013)

I almost forgot! My Asian got a new tattoo too. It's a finger tickling him. My idea.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2622135I almost forgot! My Asian got a new tattoo too. It's a finger tickling him. My idea.


haha! that's crazy but cool. I like the idea. . I wanna do a tattoo in the armpit. seems like it would hurt like hell though. but I wouldn't get a tickling finger, lol I'd get something that would fill in the armpit. like a galaxy or black hole or something


----------



## slowbus (Apr 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2622135I almost forgot! My Asian got a new tattoo too. It's a finger tickling him. My idea.


IDK who the fuck he is RB,but I don't like him.But seriously,how you doo'n' ? wink wink


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 19, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> haha! that's crazy but cool. I like the idea. . I wanna do a tattoo in the armpit. seems like it would hurt like hell though. but I wouldn't get a tickling finger, lol I'd get something that would fill in the armpit. like a galaxy or black hole or something


Or green squiggly lines like it smells really bad lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Or green squiggly lines like it smells really bad lol




I was thinking more along the lines of something like this







war machine got some sick tattoos and some cool ideas on placement,,, never mind the ironman cartoon thing next to him, I couldn't take that part of the pic out lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2013)

if i got an armpit tattoo, it would be a lady's leg down one arm and her other leg down my side. my hairy armpit would represent, well, you know.


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 19, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> Pic from yesterday lol.


Oh my goodness this might sound silly but what did they remove exactly? and have you got to have more treatment.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 19, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Oh my goodness this might sound silly but what did they remove exactly? and have you got to have more treatment.



granny-you bitch!

ps,sorry I was on a roll in another thread for a second


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 19, 2013)

A niggah's tumor is what it looks like!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2621496Boob war afterwards particiaption. I was showing off my new Victoria Secret bra. Which is fucking amazing btw. View attachment 2621497And there's me trying to be


Rainbow, your soo amazing. You make me smile everytime i see your face kiddo. Looks like tyoir asians becoming kindof a permenent fixture. You rock RB


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't know how I missed all the rainbow pics last night lol. I musta been really tired.


----------



## Granny weed (Apr 19, 2013)

slowbus said:


> granny-you bitch!
> 
> ps,sorry I was on a roll in another thread for a second


you silly fucker! I though I had said something terrible then and you all knew something I didn't


----------



## gioua (Apr 19, 2013)

almost made it to 7 months.. way too hot now to have hair.. (watched mr mom yesterday and this prompted the shave.. and trim.. I was wearing the flannel shirt when I saw the movie) 

wifey+ DD says the shaved one makes me look younger.. me and son say the other one..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> almost made it to 7 months.. way too hot now to have hair.. (watched mr mom yesterday and this prompted the shave.. and trim.. I was wearing the flannel shirt when I saw the movie)
> 
> wifey+ DD says the shaved one makes me look younger.. me and son say the other one..


I went a little farther


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2013)

Wish I could throw up a sweet beard pic, but instead I'll throw up another sweet pic lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Wish I could throw up a sweet beard pic, but instead I'll throw up another sweet pic lol


You need to move further to the left about 2' or swing the camera 2' the other way...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> if i got an armpit tattoo, it would be a lady's leg down one arm and her other leg down my side. my hairy armpit would represent, well, you know.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ha sorry it's that damn new wide angle lens


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 19, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2622135I almost forgot! My Asian got a new tattoo too. It's a finger tickling him. My idea.


You have an Asian? Where can I get one? My math is horrible.


----------



## thunderbay (Apr 19, 2013)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> Heres one of my glamour shots


I know him, that's my doctor......bad doc


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


Dude needs to trim his shit!!!!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Dude needs to trim his shit!!!!


I just had that talk with my 14 year old cousin. Had to tell him use the trimmers, not the razors, that hair will hold in stench.


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2013)

seriously, you gotta shave your armpits these days?? fuk that for a game of soldiers. I don't get why so many men shave their chests as well, wtf is that all about. I remember getting it on with a Dutch girl in my teenage years on holiday and she had hairy armpits, lol. So come on, who shaves their body here? (males) or should I start a new thread for that......
And I never smell of BO! I tend to shower every day.


EDIT: Happy 420!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't shave mine but I do trim them (armpits). Got my fathers German hair gene instead of moms Native non hair gene. I have shaved my chest in the past but no longer. I shaved it because I was in top shape at the time and wanted to know what I looked like sans hair.


----------



## gioua (Apr 20, 2013)

when and why the heck are men trimming and shaving pits?? seriously... unless your S.O has a pit fetish why are your arms up then the air so others can see them??


----------



## srh88 (Apr 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You have an Asian? Where can I get one? My math is horrible.


[video=youtube;p2EA2nA2ar0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2EA2nA2ar0[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

This is what my hand looks like!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 20, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> This is what my hand looks like!
> View attachment 2623614


am i the only one whos thinking ET phone home after seeing this pic?


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> am i the only one whos thinking ET phone home after seeing this pic?


My hands are big ... Here's that same bud, next to some nutes.


I was throwin' Chartreuse Spruce a bit of a bone.  Her hand would prolly look small next to mine.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 20, 2013)

I bet his hands are the same size minne if not damn close to just as big....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You have an Asian? Where can I get one? My math is horrible.


Mine too! And i'll be working out a problem on paper, using my touchpoints and shit, and he'll just look at it and pop off the answer. Makes me crazy. Mine followed me home. The trick is to smell like small, easy to catch animals...like Chihuahuas....


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I bet his hands are the same size minne if not damn close to just as big....



I'm trying to be nice. When she friended me, I looked at he posts, and saw that she's actually offered advice and such.

I'm going to change my sig, but, I've hesitated, cuz I have a feeling someone'll ask if she sent the pic.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

My brother's girlfriend (crazy little gold digger) has decided that he and I and my uncle are all part of a big charade. She now believes we are just pretending to be family. That I must actually be some girl from his past that has resurfaced and is now trying to "steal him" from her. (Why? Because I took him and my uncle out for dinner for our birthdays.) Now. I don't mean to be cocky. I'm really not cocky. But if this...View attachment 2623902View attachment 2623903View attachment 2623905was all that was between me and a guy I wanted...It'd have already happened...ya know? She's currently fit-throwing about me wanting to move closer to them so I can help take care of my uncle.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh. And that was supposed to go in the random jibber jabber thread. My bad.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My brother's girlfriend (crazy little gold digger) has decided that he and I and my uncle are all part of a big charade. She now believes we are just pretending to be family. That I must actually be some girl from his past that has resurfaced and is now trying to "steal him" from her. (Why? Because I took him and my uncle out for dinner for our birthdays.) Now. I don't mean to be cocky. I'm really not cocky. But if this...View attachment 2623902View attachment 2623903View attachment 2623905was all that was between me and a guy I wanted...It'd have already happened...ya know? She's currently fit-throwing about me wanting to move closer to them so I can help take care of my uncle.


No way, she was great in Goldmember


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 4/20 all! Ya you may ask why I'm flipping the camera off and smiling well there will be pics to follow on as why


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

Aw I like your pictures giggles! Did you draw those?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Aw I like your pictures giggles! Did you draw those?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


>


...Ok stop humping me and tell me who drew them lol


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ...Ok stop humping me and tell me who drew them lol


That was my response of yes in emoticons


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That was my response of yes in emoticons


Ohhhhhh. ....Ya that sounds about right...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2013)

LOL yep it sure was


----------



## gioua (Apr 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> LOL yep it sure was


so.. explain the pics dang it


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> My brother's girlfriend (crazy little gold digger) has decided that he and I and my uncle are all part of a big charade. She now believes we are just pretending to be family. That I must actually be some girl from his past that has resurfaced and is now trying to "steal him" from her. (Why? Because I took him and my uncle out for dinner for our birthdays.) Now. I don't mean to be cocky. I'm really not cocky. But if this...View attachment 2623902View attachment 2623903View attachment 2623905was all that was between me and a guy I wanted...It'd have already happened...ya know? She's currently fit-throwing about me wanting to move closer to them so I can help take care of my uncle.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Happy 4/20 all! Ya you may ask why I'm flipping the camera off and smiling well there will be pics to follow on as why
> 
> View attachment 2624493


I donno why... this yells out "mentos the fresh maker " to me


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Aw I like your pictures giggles! Did you draw those?


dude... not trying to be a hater, but those drawings make your babies look hella creepy.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> dude... not trying to be a hater, but those drawings make your babies look hella creepy.


You should see what they'd have looked like if i'd have tried to draw them! LoL.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You should see what they'd have looked like if i'd have tried to draw them! LoL.


Stick figures?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You should see what they'd have looked like if i'd have tried to draw them! LoL.


oh yeah!... well i did just draw one in paint in 2 minutes.. frame it hang it love it!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Stick figures?


...Well now I want to try to draw them just to see lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't shave mine but I do trim them (armpits). Got my fathers German hair gene instead of moms Native non hair gene. I have shaved my chest in the past but no longer. I shaved it because I was in top shape at the time and wanted to know what I looked like sans hair.



Personally I think it's great when men trim or even shave their armpits. My ex was 110kg of pure German muscle and used to do it. There was nothing feminine about him. He wouldn't let me wax his eyebrows though. One trip on the stinky metro and you'd all be convinced!! 

Loads of guys do it here in the Summer and it's a very metro-sexual city (prob from the gay influence). KK let me do his eyebrows and I'm working on the rest!! Lol!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 21, 2013)

im not metro, Im too manly. I like to work with my hands and dont mind getting dirty.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> im not metro, Im too manly. I like to work with my hands and dont mind getting dirty.


You know you're a pretty boy at heart. Now, get that camera- we wanna see your pits!!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 21, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You know you're a pretty boy at heart. Now, get that camera- we wanna see your pits!!


havnt you collected enough pics of me?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> havnt you collected enough pics of me?


I have but I need some more. You know how I like to share!!!


----------



## slowbus (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> this shit is too funny. why pick a weed forum to play out your online porno fantasies? don't they have sites especially for women like you? you've got like 9 dudes following you around like a puppy dog and the rotation changes every week as one by one they become aware of the whole scam. get back to growing weed and stop stalking 19 year olds on the internet. from the looks of it...your plants need the attention anyway. ohhh...and there's no need to respond unless you wanna see some pics.



calm down UncleDooby,there are other people you can buy off out there.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 21, 2013)

Scoob if any of that paragraph has anything to do with me you've got to be kidding.


----------



## zVice (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2013)

I've also shaved my chest a few times, from experience, in no way is it worth it, pretty much everything about it is terrible. 

Not to mention the look, why would a full grown woman want a man with no chest hair? Evolutionarily speaking, biology is telling you that's the weakling, your offspring wouldn't survive. 

Alpha up, ladies.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I've also shaved my chest a few times, from experience, in no way is it worth it, pretty much everything about it is terrible.
> 
> Not to mention the look, why would a full grown woman want a man with no chest hair? Evolutionarily speaking, biology is telling you that's the weakling, your offspring wouldn't survive.
> 
> Alpha up, ladies.


Chest hair can be an indicator of high testosterone. But that doesn't neccesarily mean the guy is genetically strong.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

How does playful flirting while asking for pics on a PICTURE THREAD = love?

Sounds like there are some really immature dudes on here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

Hell I flirt and jest on here all the time. Mostly for a smile or laugh. I would never run off with anyone. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2013)

It's been relatively mild from what I've seen, though I'm not around this thread very often. That's the internet though, 85% male preying on all the attention the 15% of females provide. I bet being a sexy woman on the internet is like having a golden ticket, the possibilities are endless! I'm surprised more of them don't have malicious intent trying to rob rich guys blind to be honest. Some guys get caught up in that and think it's more than what it is, for lack of experience, then feel wronged nothing ever came of it.. 

@ Scooby, what are a few examples of some of the games being played? I think I'd be able to give a more accurate assessment of the situation if I knew a little more about the behind the scenes.. If someone is actively leading someone on, it should be pretty obvious by the complaints.


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> @ Scooby, what are a few examples of some of the games being played?


Yahtzee, Monopoly, and quite the rousing game of Candy Land.
..
.
.
.
.
.
Speaking of which, some friends and I drunkenly played Candy Land a few weeks back and bet money on the games. At one point we were all betting $20 a game. I never knew how intense Candy Land could be before that night.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 21, 2013)

DST said:


> I don't get why so many men shave their chests as well, wtf is that all about.




"dude, I know!"


----------



## slowbus (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> you have no clue what you are talking about so better to just keep your mouth shut. as far as me supporting a guy in need...you sure seem to have a problem with it. if it walks like a hater and talks like a hater....must be a hater.
> 
> thats where you're wrong.We all have a clue.You gave it to us.Anybody who justifies snitching like you do,is a zero.Most people these days have no honor.They just do what they "gotta do" and think thats ok.LOL @ you punk bitches


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 21, 2013)

No body ever includes me in on anything Goddamiiiit!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 21, 2013)

Probably for the best


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ScoobyDoobyDoo said:
> 
> 
> > you have no clue what you are talking about so better to just keep your mouth shut. as far as me supporting a guy in need...you sure seem to have a problem with it. if it walks like a hater and talks like a hater....must be a hater.
> ...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hell I flirt and jest on here all the time. Mostly for a smile or laugh. I would never run off with anyone. Grow the fuck up.


Soooo....wait....we're not gonna run off together then?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Soooo....wait....we're not gonna run off together then?


Dammit, rainbow. Why you gonna play with my emotions like that? 

Your making me think you are in love with me and want to play out your online porno fantasies!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> No body ever includes me in on anything Goddamiiiit!


Want to have a threesome?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> you have no clue what you are talking about so better to just keep your mouth shut. as far as me supporting a guy in need...you sure seem to have a problem with it. if it walks like a hater and talks like a hater....must be a hater.
> 
> thats where you're wrong.We all have a clue.You gave it to us.Anybody who justifies snitching like you do,is a zero.Most people these days have no honor.They just do what they "gotta do" and think thats ok.LOL @ you punk bitches


lmao....this guy hiding behind a computer screen calling people punk bitches. hahaha. isn't it past your bed time? talk is cheap.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Scoob if any of that paragraph has anything to do with me you've got to be kidding.


 they erased my post but it wasn't aimed at you. It was aimed at her and the games she plays on this website.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> they erased my post but it wasn't aimed at you. It was aimed at her and the games she plays on this website.


Love games?

[video=youtube_share;Q4p2SDKM1mo]http://youtu.be/Q4p2SDKM1mo[/video]


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's been relatively mild from what I've seen, though I'm not around this thread very often. That's the internet though, 85% male preying on all the attention the 15% of females provide. I bet being a sexy woman on the internet is like having a golden ticket, the possibilities are endless! I'm surprised more of them don't have malicious intent trying to rob rich guys blind to be honest. Some guys get caught up in that and think it's more than what it is, for lack of experience, then feel wronged nothing ever came of it..
> 
> @ Scooby, what are a few examples of some of the games being played? I think I'd be able to give a more accurate assessment of the situation if I knew a little more about the behind the scenes.. If someone is actively leading someone on, it should be pretty obvious by the complaints.


i'm not getting into it cause it involves a few members I consider my friends but let's just say she has been toying with a lot of the male member of this site for a while. telling them bs stories and sending them picks and stuff. I can't figure out if she is a guy or not but she's not who she says she is.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Want to have a threesome?


You mean again?


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> but let's just say she has been toying with a lot of the *male members*


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm not getting into it cause it involves a few members I consider my friends but let's just say she has been toying with a lot of the male member of this site for a while. telling them bs stories and sending them picks and stuff. I can't figure out if she is a guy or not but she's not who she says she is.


Do you have any actual evidence of that? I think it's important to provide evidence to the claim before applying judgment

Also, 'toying with' is too vague, that could mean many things. What does that mean specifically?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I was all good with Scoob right up til that same statement as well. Who does that? We all know the stakes here. You don't throw other people under the bus to save yourself. And to come on here and say you'd be all good with that, well...with friends like that, who needs enemies, right?


 i'm sorry, did I ask you to be my friend? i'm entitled to my opinion just like everyone else. if given the choice between my family and some guy who I sell drugs to...not even a difficult decision for me. that's why I don't sell drugs. so I don't get stuck in positions like that. I make an honest living and anyone who's ever worked for me or with me knows i'm the fairest guy to do business with. that's why i'm successful at what I do. so save you self righteous moral bullshit for the rest of the dudes you are collecting pics from. you like to play games on the net and pretend to be a girl when we all know you're a dude. I could care less cause I don't know you or really any of you. so you wanna start shit with me cause of my opinion. talking shit on the internet and making threats on a forum amounts to about as much as spitting into the ocean. talk is cheap.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm sorry, did I ask you to be my friend? i'm entitled to my opinion just like everyone else. if given the choice between my family and some guy who I sell drugs to...not even a difficult decision for me. that's why I don't sell drugs. so I don't get stuck in positions like that. I make an honest living and anyone who's ever worked for me or with me knows i'm the fairest guy to do business with. that's why i'm successful at what I do. so save you self righteous moral bullshit for the rest of the dudes you are collecting pics from. you like to play games on the net and pretend to be a girl when we all know you're a dude. I could care less cause I don't know you or really any of you. so you wanna start shit with me cause of my opinion. talking shit on the internet and making threats on a forum amounts to about as much as spitting into the ocean. talk is cheap.


Just because they won't sleep with you DOES NOT mean they are dudes.

Besides, Rainbow is already planning on running away with me.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you have any actual evidence of that? I think it's important to provide evidence to the claim before applying judgment
> 
> Also, 'toying with' is too vague, that could mean many things. What does that mean specifically?


if I posted the evidence I had I would get banned and it would be erased in about 10 seconds. PM me if you wanna see the truth.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just because they won't sleep with you DOES NOT mean they are dudes.
> 
> Besides, Rainbow is already planning on running away with me.


hope you like jailhouse sex.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hope you like jailhouse sex.


Shit, I'll let her wear the strap on if she wants. As long as I get a turn too!


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Love games?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Q4p2SDKM1mo]http://youtu.be/Q4p2SDKM1mo[/video]


Yes!! +120000 cool points to you for Old Gregg.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shit, I'll let her wear the strap on if she wants. As long as I get a turn too!


No, no. No. Lol. Let me just tell you from experience, strap-ons hurt. No fun at all. We can use other things.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> No, no. No. Lol. Let me just tell you from experience, strap-ons hurt. No fun at all. We can use other things.


Not even the feeldoe?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'm sorry, did I ask you to be my friend? i'm entitled to my opinion just like everyone else. if given the choice between my family and some guy who I sell drugs to...not even a difficult decision for me. that's why I don't sell drugs. so I don't get stuck in positions like that. I make an honest living and anyone who's ever worked for me or with me knows i'm the fairest guy to do business with. that's why i'm successful at what I do. so save you self righteous moral bullshit for the rest of the dudes you are collecting pics from. you like to play games on the net and pretend to be a girl when we all know you're a dude. I could care less cause I don't know you or really any of you. so you wanna start shit with me cause of my opinion. talking shit on the internet and making threats on a forum amounts to about as much as spitting into the ocean. talk is cheap.


You think it's self-righteous moral bullshit that makes someone NOT a snitch? I didn't ever threaten you in any form, no idea why you'd even say that. Whatever. And that whole "you're a dude" thing you picked up from UB, it's tired. I've met RIU members. Spoken to several on the phone. Platonically. No one who has spoken to me from this website has ever had or needed a reason to "hide" things for me, including my gender. I don't think i'd be any worse off as a guy. Surely just as fine as I am now anyway.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not even the feeldoe?


Let's use a soft vibrator...and our imagination. I'm really into role-playing.... I'll be the devil, you be the angel. No no, wait. Wait. I'll be the Egyptian queen and you be my modest virgin servant...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You think it's self-righteous moral bullshit that makes someone NOT a snitch? I didn't ever threaten you in any form, no idea why you'd even say that. Whatever. And that whole "you're a dude" thing you picked up from UB, it's tired. I've met RIU members. Spoken to several on the phone. Platonically. No one who has spoken to me from this website has ever had or needed a reason to "hide" things for me, including my gender. I don't think i'd be any worse off as a guy. Surely just as fine as I am now anyway.


_*it was a pic of me.

no, it was a pic from the internet.

no, it was a pic of my friend who i had over for a threesome for my mexican hubby's birthday.
*_
yeah, that's it.

gotta love getting caught in a lie!

i detest liars.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Let's use a soft vibrator...and our imagination. I'm really into role-playing.... I'll be the devil, you be the angel. No no, wait. Wait. I'll be the Egyptian queen and you be my modest virgin servant...


Hmm.. I don't know about a soft vibrator. 

Are you taking about those jelly ones with the beads inside? My pussy too tight for those. It stops the motion.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Does my husband's ethnicity bother you in some way? You seem to bring that up quite a bit now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> _*it was a pic of me.
> 
> no, it was a pic from the internet.
> 
> ...


Says the black man.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hmm.. I don't know about a soft vibrator.
> 
> Are you taking about those jelly ones with the beads inside? My pussy too tight for those. It stops the motion.


I've never tried those. But lol. I just meant...you know..not plastic hard. I don't really stick my vibes "in"...it's more like...an outside kind of play thing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Does my husband's ethnicity bother you in some way? You seem to bring that up quite a bit now.


did he recently convert from mexican to asian?

LOL!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> did he recently convert from mexican to asian?
> 
> LOL!


My dear, you are confusing my husband with my boyfriend.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I've never tried those. But lol. I just meant...you know..not plastic hard. I don't really stick my vibes "in"...it's more like...an outside kind of play thing.


the best was when i came across the pics you posted on 4chan 

too bad i didn't save those.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> did he recently convert from mexican to asian?
> 
> LOL!


Her hubby is asian. Mine is mexican.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I've never tried those. But lol. I just meant...you know..not plastic hard. I don't really stick my vibes "in"...it's more like...an outside kind of play thing.



Just gotta understand what I am agreeing to, ya know? lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just gotta understand what I am agreeing to, ya know? lol


Totally understandable. I didn't know you married a Mexican too!!  We are like soulmates....


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2013)

i can't for the life of me fathom why anyone would need to lie on the internet, like rainbowblight.

that puts her in the same category as rainman, which is sad.

very sad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Totally understandable. I didn't know you married a Mexican too!!  We are like soulmates....


Wait a sec... I am so confused.. who is the asian guy then? lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2013)

no personal attacking/insults please ^_^


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wait a sec... I am so confused.. who is the asian guy then? lol


you're asking rainbowblight for a straight answer?

might as well shake a magic 8 ball!

LOL!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

[email protected] costa rico.. how can u be mean to her when she is soo sweet... where da fuck are those 12 grow lights u promised me...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wait a sec... I am so confused.. who is the asian guy then? lol


No I was serious, lol. Mexican husband. Asian boyfriend. And their names rhyme too!! Catchy little combo I got going. They get along really well, actually.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

this chic is on the internet trying to give me moral advice about snitching while admitting to cheating on her husband while her kids are at home? am I missing something?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm sorry I have to stop the show for a minute - Carne is gone? And Canna? For good? Can someone PM me about this please? I am very concerned...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> No I was serious, lol. Mexican husband. Asian boyfriend. And their names rhyme too!! Catchy little combo I got going. They get along really well, actually.


So they share you?

I'm too dominant to share.


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

The last 7 pages or so of this thread have greatly confused me, and as such, I'm going to gtfo.


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm sorry I have to stop the show for a minute - Carne is gone? And Canna? For good? Can someone PM me about this please? I am very concerned...


carne is gone because of a few members,but he should come back because kron is gone for good or so he says.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> this chic is on the internet trying to give me moral advice about snitching while admitting to cheating on her husband while her kids are at home? am I missing something?


I don't cheat on my husband. You don't know my life, Scoob. Sorry you don't understand it, but it's mine and nobody else's. Who I choose to be with is my business.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> [email protected] costa rico.. how can u be mean to her when she is soo sweet... where da fuck are those 12 grow lights u promised me...


 bro, they are in the mail. we only have donkey service her. takes a while. i'm bringing them back if you keep calling it costa "rico" it's COSTA RICA!! "Rich Coast"


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So they share you?
> 
> I'm too dominant to share.


I'm like a housecat....I will come to you when I want some petting, but I don't like to be held or squeezed...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I don't cheat on my husband. You don't know my life, Scoob. Sorry you don't understand it, but it's mine and nobody else's. Who I choose to be with is my business.


 and who I chose is more important to me is my life and my decision so get off my back. if it was your kids or snitching on someone you'd roll in a minute. or at least you would if you are a real mother...still up for debate.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> carne is gone because of a few members,but he should come back because kron is gone for good or so he says.


Ohhh OK so he *chose* to leave then? Ok. I'm glad he wasn't banned then. I hope he comes back soon


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ohhh OK so he *chose* to leave then? Ok. I'm glad he wasn't banned then. I hope he comes back soon


lol i love how everyone jumps on the whole ZOMG banned thing. jeesh


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> bro, they are in the mail. we only have donkey service her. takes a while. i'm bringing them back if you keep calling it costa "rico" it's COSTA RICA!! "Rich Coast"


 I know how u get paid bro,,,,


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> and who I chose is more important to me is my life and my decision so get off my back. if it was your kids or snitching on someone you'd roll in a minute. or at least you would if you are a real mother...still up for debate.


I'm a "real" mother, so I choose not to put myself in situations where i'd be facing this kind of time. And i'm not saying anyone else is wrong for choosing to grow those amounts. What I AM saying, like I said before, we know what's at stake before we play the game. Why destroy other people's families too? It's just spineless imo. I'm not the only RIU member who doesn't like snitches, Scoob. Attacking my mothering is just silly.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

I was gonna post another pic of my hubby on here. but he made me delete the pic. He was all worried you guys wouldn't like the pic or whatever.

Lol. When I posted his leg pics, he asked me like every 30 min. what did they say????


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I don't cheat on my husband. You don't know my life, Scoob. Sorry you don't understand it, but it's mine and nobody else's. Who I choose to be with is my business.


you ARE the husband.

we all saw the actual rainbow sucking dick on 4chan.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol i love how everyone jumps on the whole ZOMG banned thing. jeesh


I panicked. I figured he'd only leave us if forced *sniff*. I lurve him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm a "real" mother, so I choose not to put myself in situations where i'd be facing this kind of time. And i'm not saying anyone else is wrong for choosing to grow those amounts. What I AM saying, like I said before, we know what's at stake before we play the game. Why destroy other people's families too? It's just spineless imo. I'm not the only RIU member who doesn't like snitches, Scoob. Attacking my mothering is just silly.


can practically hear the testosterone oozing out from your posts!

who do you think you are fooling?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm a "real" mother, so I choose not to put myself in situations where i'd be facing this kind of time. And i'm not saying anyone else is wrong for choosing to grow those amounts. What I AM saying, like I said before, we know what's at stake before we play the game. Why destroy other people's families too? It's just spineless imo. I'm not the only RIU member who doesn't like snitches, Scoob. Attacking my mothering is just silly.


 and entering a thread where I am trying to raise money for a struggling family to talk shit about a comment I made is you just being a pain in the ass hater.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> and entering a thread where I am trying to raise money for a struggling family to talk shit about a comment I made is you just being a pain in the ass hater.


ALRIGHT LOOK. All I said was "Hey haha you could send some my way too". It was a JOKE. Which I do ALL THE TIME. I didn't say DON'T send to FDD. I said NOTHING to you about that and didn't start talking shit until Buck started talking shit to me like he always does. I think it's awesome (AND I SAID THIS) for ANYONE to help ANYONE.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I know how u get paid bro,,,,


 grinding for a living!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> can practically hear the testosterone oozing out from your posts!
> 
> who do you think you are fooling?


Oh go ooze yourself and then fool someone into thinking you're actually a man.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

mmk. link this shit. I want to see what the hell yall are fighting about.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> ALRIGHT LOOK. All I said was "Hey haha you could send some my way too". It was a JOKE. Which I do ALL THE TIME. I didn't say DON'T send to FDD. I said NOTHING to you about that and didn't start talking shit until Buck started talking shit to me like he always does. I think it's awesome (AND I SAID THIS) for ANYONE to help ANYONE.


 I've got a better idea...how about you just stay away from me and i'll stay away from you. you don't see me popping up in your threads talking shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh go ooze yourself and then fool someone into thinking you're actually a man.


lol.

i think i just heard you scratch your balls, dude.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> I've got a better idea...how about you just stay away from me and i'll stay away from you. you don't see me popping up in your threads talking shit.


That's fine Scoob. We'll agree to disagree.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> grinding for a living!


 yeah me too....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> mmk. link this shit. I want to see what the hell yall are fighting about.


I don't know how to link it. It was this thread:
I'm Donating another $5000 to FDD....Who's with me?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

I just looked at it. Don't see anything wrong with what you posted.

Just stating your opinion.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 21, 2013)

Howdy my RIU peeps.....just dropping in to say hi to everyone.....wont stay long as I am Beat Tired....we worked our ASS of this weekend on the ranch....Everyone is wasted and already in the sack....just the DIE HARD still kicking ass....including the young peoples ass....( my kids ) but seriously we had a rough weekend getting shit done. Hope you all are doing well and once I recover from the beating ol Bear took...I'll be back on bright eyed and bushy tailed.....

One last note to Carne....if you read this message....listen to me brother....dont FUCKEN PAY ATTENTION to anyones bullshit.....get your ass back on line and contribute like you always have. I refuse to subject myself to anyones CRAP.....I dont care if anyone disagrees with me or what they say....thats fine....I can handle that but my life is based on the rule of LIVE AND LET LIVE......so RESPECT TO YOU BRO....and all others on here.....besides....I'm to old to be fucking around with DRAMA....thats just unnecessary brain damage IMO!!!! ..Peace YA"LL ...see you down the RD.....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just looked at it. Don't see anything wrong with what you posted.
> 
> Just stating your opinion.


It's all good. I said i'd let it go, i'll let it go. Now. Back to these vibrating plans.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just looked at it. Don't see anything wrong with what you posted.
> 
> Just stating your opinion.



so think its ok to snitch to save yourself?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> so think its ok to snitch to save yourself?


No I don't. 

I was referring to rainbows original post in the FDD thread.

I don't know what happened to FDD. Don't really care.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> No I don't.
> 
> I was referring to rainbows original post in the FDD thread.
> 
> I don't know what happened to FDD. Don't really care.


well,then you missed the point...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

What I do think is sucky, is when you keep your mouth shut but your "friends" don't help you in your time of need.

My hubby new a bunch of shit about his coworkers, but didn't snitch on them. None of them gave a shit about him or helped with anything. Couldn't even be bothered to move some shit into storage for him. I had to do it all by myself. Ungrateful bastards.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

My husband spent 8 months in jail because his "friends" snitched on him.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husband spent 8 months in jail because his "friends" snitched on him.



It's weird when shit like that happens, on the one hand you're upset it happened, but on the other, it really teaches you something about life and the real world. Unfortunately, you can only rely on yourself. In the future, I bet your husband doesn't end up in jail because of on of his _friends_...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah me too....


this is how I grind


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's weird when shit like that happens, on the one hand you're upset it happened, but on the other, it really teaches you something about life and the real world. Unfortunately, you can only rely on yourself. In the future, I bet your husband doesn't end up in jail because of on of his _friends_...


Well obviously they werent really his friends. But back then he was friendly with just about everyone. I am much more choosy about who I trust.

One of his "friends" also tried to get me to cheat on him while he was in jail. Only in for like 3 weeks and the guy was trying to push me onto another dudes dick. Like wtf?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

slowbus said:


> well,then you missed the point...


 and you missed the short bus to school


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

Cheese does what now? lol


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 21, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well obviously they werent really his friends. But back then he was friendly with just about everyone. I am much more choosy about who I trust.
> 
> One of his "friends" also tried to get me to cheat on him while he was in jail. Only in for like 3 weeks and the guy was trying to push me onto another dudes dick. Like wtf?


Lesson learned Miss pie......There are no REAL FRIENDS....just talkers and bull shitters....when push comes to shove....the so called friends are the first ones to give THE ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!


EDIT....in other words...they have no back bone...ya know....spinless RATS


----------



## smok3h (Apr 21, 2013)

sunni said:


>


Being from Wisconsin, this is the sexiest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Lesson learned Miss pie......There are no REAL FRIENDS....just talkers and bull shitters....when push comes to shove....the so called friends are the first ones to give THE ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I got lucky I guess. I have some REAL friends that have helped me out during very tough times.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Lesson learned Miss pie......There are no REAL FRIENDS....just talkers and bull shitters....when push comes to shove....the so called friends are the first ones to give THE ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!


One of the reasons I don't have any friends atm. People are two faced and just want to put up a front. I am friendly to people and have many aquaintances, but most people fail on the friend level.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> I got lucky I guess. I have some REAL friends that have helped me out during very tough times.


count your blessings......that is RARE these days!!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 21, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> count your blessings......that is RARE these days!!!!


 4 guys who've been best friends for 26 years. more than 2/3rd's of my life. that is something special.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 21, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> 4 guys who've been best friends for 26 years. more than 2/3rd's of my life. that is something special.


I only have one that I can say I trust with my life......


----------



## kushhound187 (Apr 21, 2013)

Same here. only one i would trust with my life. another real good friend, but i know he wouldnt take a bullet for me. but now that hes got a kid too, i wouldnt want him too. But most friends are not that solid these days.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

sunni said:


>


I saw this pic before and omg, just...omg lmao. Who does this?! Who lays on the food at the supermarket for a sexy pose??


----------



## sunni (Apr 21, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I saw this pic before and omg, just...omg lmao. Who does this?! Who lays on the food at the supermarket for a sexy pose??


ill do it next time i go.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2013)

[youtube]86lVBoc5Ihs[/youtube] This is now on my New Years Resolution list...learn to dance with hula hoop....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 21, 2013)

Right?!?!?!? I mean, how does that work? She was shopping for some alcohol, when some brother says "daaaaaamn, Lashonda, you finer than a MF.....lay up in that cheese and let me get a pic"


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 21, 2013)

That was a great video, and funny at the end. Then I discovered...


Boys..

[video=youtube;aC6Q9l709D0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC6Q9l709D0[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 22, 2013)

Aw shit smoke it up and watch her do this one  [youtube]hhE8W4Jo88I[/youtube]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 22, 2013)

that video was awesome, good music, hot girls, cool camera work. im gonna post that in another thread on here, https://www.rollitup.org/music/641078-edm-house-dubstep.html
if you like that kinda music you should stop by there. it feels like im talkin to myself in there sometimes.

also, ClaytonBigsby, i'm sure u'll appreciate this...
[video=youtube;Yzo58R2IWNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Yzo58R2IWNg[/video]


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Aw shit smoke it up and watch her do this one  [youtube]hhE8W4Jo88I[/youtube]


dude, i was stoned as fuck when i saw this the first time. the hula hoop is hella trippy, sometimes it looks like some crappy 80's music video cgi. awesome. im gonna post this in the same thread as the other song, https://www.rollitup.org/music/641078-edm-house-dubstep.html , thanks for the new song. if you like edm (electronic dance music) you should check out that thread too, maybe post some more videos like this.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> She was shopping for some alcohol, when some brother says "daaaaaamn, Lashonda, you finer than a MF.....lay up in that cheese and let me get a pic"


Gonna have to make this my new sig. So fuckin funny.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 22, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> that video was awesome, good music, hot girls, cool camera work. im gonna post that in another thread on here, https://www.rollitup.org/music/641078-edm-house-dubstep.html
> if you like that kinda music you should stop by there. it feels like im talkin to myself in there sometimes.
> 
> also, ClaytonBigsby, i'm sure u'll appreciate this...
> [video=youtube;Yzo58R2IWNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Yzo58R2IWNg[/video]



Heeeeeeeeey, fella! That's still kinda a sore subject. We don't talk bout it in these here parts.



PeyoteReligion said:


> Gonna have to make this my new sig. So fuckin funny.



3000 posts, and finally, my first post used as a sig! Thank you, Peyote.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> ill do it next time i go.


Please do. 



RainbowBrite86 said:


> Who I choose to be with is my business.


Until you start telling a bunch of ppl. on an internet forum..... Just sayin.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Heeeeeeeeey, fella! That's still kinda a sore subject. We don't talk bout it in these here parts.


i thought because of your user name and pic you were a fan of dave chappelle, and would think the video of that skit was funny. wasnt trying to offend anybody.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 22, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> i thought because of your user name and pic you were a fan of dave chappelle, and would think the video of that skit was funny. wasnt trying to offend anybody.


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

View attachment 2626732 goooooodmorning ^_^


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> goooooodmorning ^_^


Natural beauty tho


----------



## see4 (Apr 22, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> [youtube]86lVBoc5Ihs[/youtube] This is now on my New Years Resolution list...learn to dance with hula hoop....


holy jesus. that is insanity right thuuur. America's Got Talent..... just sayin


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

you guys should check out a Native American hoop dance where there are 20 hoops involved.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> you guys should check out a Native American hoop dance where there are 20 hoops involved.


idk about you but i aint watching it for the hula hoops


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2626732 goooooodmorning ^_^


you are beautiful


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

thanks ! i would still prob kick myself out of bed for eatin crackers though


----------



## slowbus (Apr 22, 2013)

^^^ hey thats my line.....one of 'em anyways


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 22, 2013)

*For my acid loven friends....*


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> thanks ! i would still prob kick myself out of bed for eatin crackers though


is that also a pic of you as your avatar?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

Dirt, I can't even look at that without feeling wierd.


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> is that also a pic of you as your avatar?


yes heres the other one from the shot View attachment 2626980


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes heres the other one from the shot View attachment 2626980


thats awesome! big ass hit. feel free to post more pics...


----------



## see4 (Apr 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> thanks ! i would still prob kick myself out of bed for eatin crackers though


i'd kick you out bed if you are crackers, id make you go get a vacuum and clean that shit up too. i'd the roll up a newspaper and bonk you on the nose. "bad sunni! ... bad!"

then i would say sorry, and we would have make up sex.


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2013)

ah dig through the thread there are plenty of me, and other gorgeous girls here


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 22, 2013)

Wait!!!! What've I missed? Where's Rainbow and Pie gone? They gone off to play naughty Internet games without me? Surely they know I'm sexpert at it.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 22, 2013)

worked up a good sweat today 


View attachment 2627288

for the ladies :O

View attachment 2627289


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jesus I seriously went back and read the last like 4 pages to read about a bunch of bullshit. You guys argue way to fucking much. 

It's getting to the point where I don't even like coming on here. Who knows maybe it's time for giggles to take a break, but in the mean time I'll throw up a pic.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Jesus I seriously went back and read the last like 4 pages to read about a bunch of bullshit. You guys argue way to fucking much.
> 
> It's getting to the point where I don't even like coming on here. Who knows maybe it's time for giggles to take a break, but in the mean time I'll throw up a pic.
> 
> View attachment 2627392


Nice shirt man i was just playing money on my guitar today

EDIT: Agree there is so much pointless bickering here. I dont get why people cant take that shit to a PM


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

I love money, well I love all floyd, skynyrd, zz, sabbeth, well shit just a lot lol

Ever watched wizard of oz and played dark side of the moon with it?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ever watched wizard of oz and played dark side of the moon with it?


Press play when the lion roars....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Press play when the lion roars....


Makes me want to go find oz now lol


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tbh I've never fully listened to dark side album =[

My dad over the weekend even told me to listen to it. So this weekend I shall!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

Watch it with the wizard of oz, you can thank me later


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Tbh I've never fully listened to dark side album =[
> 
> My dad over the weekend even told me to listen to it. So this weekend I shall!



this really is a must, not only this lp but watch the wall movie too.. if you have not.. and I assume you have not if you have not heard D.S either


----------



## gioua (Apr 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;0gXvVUg-VAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gXvVUg-VAE[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh dude, Money is the worst song on the whole album. You should enjoy it. Tell me you've listened to Animals all the way through? Also Fearless off of One of these Days is mandatory listening in my opinion.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Maybe the worst but doesn't change the fact money is a great song. Freaking 2 epic solos!

I'll listen to the album but it won't change the song money being great


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 22, 2013)

I LOVE CLASSIC ROCK PERIOD!!!!!!! there I said it. Howdy Ya'll....Fuck I'm tired....AGAIN....guess ol BEAR is just that ...OLD.....Muahaha....oh well....shit happens...


----------



## kinetic (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm listening to Careful With That Axe Eugene right now.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 22, 2013)

It's a critical jack kinda night


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 23, 2013)

Few years back


----------



## sunni (Apr 23, 2013)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Few years backView attachment 2627738


View attachment 2627743 we were ear twins buddah


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2627743 we were ear twins buddah


I have a monroe like you too. On the other side though.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 23, 2013)

edit........


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

I love me some Floyd...some of my faves, I think it's the Pict that does it for me in this one, kind of how I sound drunk.
[youtube]T1tfUaBezFo[/youtube]
And this one is just tring a ling a lingood.
[youtube]VD_SlOqvhPs[/youtube]


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Jesus I seriously went back and read the last like 4 pages to read about a bunch of bullshit. You guys argue way to fucking much.
> 
> It's getting to the point where I don't even like coming on here. Who knows maybe it's time for giggles to take a break, but in the mean time I'll throw up a pic.


Agreed, it's become quite pathetic and nobody is interested in what a snitch has to say. The leopard shark exited!! 

They say the first form of attack is defence. Obviously very worried that I had intentions of showing RIU just how 'big' he is! Lol.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2627743 we were ear twins buddah


damn, you are really pretty. i dig girls who have the monroe. do you cover part of your face with your hair? that pic looks like it. girls who style their hair like that are intriguing. i like your necklace too, peace.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Jesus I seriously went back and read the last like 4 pages to read about a bunch of bullshit. You guys argue way to fucking much.
> 
> It's getting to the point where I don't even like coming on here. Who knows maybe it's time for giggles to take a break, but in the mean time I'll throw up a pic.
> 
> View attachment 2627392


Someone who has balls to say it...I thank you!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2627619
> 
> It's a critical jack kinda night


Everytime you post a pic you're wearing a shirt I own lol, do you have the tie dye version of that shirt? I do, so you probably do too you copy cat.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

I just remembered, I am going to see Roger Waters at some point performing the Wall on stage. Can't wait, hope I didn't forget and missed it.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 23, 2013)

DST said:


> I just remembered, I am going to see Roger Waters at some point performing the Wall on stage. Can't wait, hope I didn't forget and missed it.


Two different friends saw it at venues on opposite sides of the country. They both said it was awesome! Don't forget to go!


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

that's good to hear, kinetic I just emailed my wife to find out but I have a feeling it's in September, which will be fun taking my good lady with a huge bump to a concert. Hopefully the "ickle yin" will enjoy it


----------



## kinetic (Apr 23, 2013)

All this talk of Pink Floyd makes me miss my travel time with a tribute band.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> All this talk of Pink Floyd makes me miss my travel time with a tribute band.


pre tell.....sounds interesting


----------



## kinetic (Apr 23, 2013)

Was a fun time traveled across America and Canada. I ran a laser light show and intelligent (programable) lighting. Shows in front of as many as 1100 people and drew more than Hootie in the late 90's in their home town. Met lots of cool people and saw some crazy shit. Even had to sign my autograph a few times. Even as the light guy.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

sounds like a proper blast. and lol at the autograph thing. I was in a hotel waiting for my Mum to finish a job interview one night, I was with my Mums boyfriend and he said, "look over there, it's Charlie Nicholas, go and get his autograph! ( a famous Scottish footballer at the time, also known as Champagne Charlie, haha) Christ, I even mimicked his haircut and had a perm at the back, straight on top, proper footballer cut! Anyway, I went over and asked Mr Nicholas for his autograph, then the other bod he was sitting with said, I'll sign that as well. To this day I don't know who the fuk the other bod was.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

shit, better post a pic or we'll get redirected to random jibber jabber.....


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

phew...there you go. Sunday lunch pic.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 23, 2013)

View attachment 2628002
I guess I'm obligated now as well lol


----------



## *BUDS (Apr 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *All the nice weather drove me outside to till the garden
> and just enjoy the day.
> Like my custom pitch fork? This will not break garenteeeddd!!
> 
> View attachment 2614397*


 Your avatar looks like cheech and when your digging you look like chong.


----------



## sunni (Apr 23, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> damn, you are really pretty. i dig girls who have the monroe. do you cover part of your face with your hair? that pic looks like it. girls who style their hair like that are intriguing. i like your necklace too, peace.


that photo is like from when i was 19 i think?generally i show my face, but that photo i happened to correspond to the dudes before hand.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 23, 2013)

DST said:


> I just remembered, I am going to see Roger Waters at some point performing the Wall on stage. Can't wait, hope I didn't forget and missed it.


Rumor has it I saw PF tour of the Wall in NY and had a great time.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Did the baby come yet????


----------



## see4 (Apr 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;q93F03BhbXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q93F03BhbXg[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2627743 we were ear twins buddah


[youtube]SvTTCgqWKxU[/youtube]


----------



## kinetic (Apr 23, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Rumor has it I saw PF tour of the Wall in NY and had a great time.


The Dome by chance?


----------



## tumorhead (Apr 23, 2013)

Getting my staples out in a couple hours: 

Start a new job tomorrow lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The Dome by chance?


Coliseum? in Uniondale. I didn't have to drive or manage anything but myself, so I went a little overboard on the barbiturates. I remember the pre-party party at the motel and the Wall construction inside and a few songs, but that's about it. There was a 5-8 year period when I went to a lot of concerts. All the World Series of Rock in Cleveland. Couple of Stones tours. 4 or 5 Zep tours.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 23, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Coliseum? in Uniondale. I didn't have to drive or manage anything but myself, so I went a little overboard on the barbiturates. I remember the pre-party party at the motel and the Wall construction inside and a few songs, but that's about it. There was a 5-8 year period when I went to a lot of concerts. All the World Series of Rock in Cleveland. Couple of Stones tours. 4 or 5 Zep tours.



Fawk ya ! nice !!!! I have some memory's from the Coliseum and the motels across the street


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Fawk ya ! nice !!!! I have some memory's from the Coliseum and the motels across the street


 lol is that were u met ur wife? them hotels?


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been on here for a while and never posted a pic of myself.

The one on the left is from a paintball tourney last summer.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 23, 2013)

Someone Twisted My Arm.....Last one is old and I didn't crop.Deal with it.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 23, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Someone Twisted My Arm.....Last one is old and I didn't crop.Deal with it.


Ouch! Did the girl above give you that shiner?


----------



## slowbus (Apr 23, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol is that were u met ur wife? them hotels?



your wife? yell yeahlol


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


>


is that you at work? if so it looks like you work in a shop, i do too. i saw all the tools, hardware and shit in the background. love working with my hands, building shit.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 23, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> is that you at work? if so it looks like you work in a shop, i do too. i saw all the tools, hardware and shit in the background. love working with my hands, building shit.


I build shit at least once a day...sometimes twice!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah I design Hydraulic component's and system's.As for bangin my ex wife She's a FREAK lol.I think She's a full time muff diver now though.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 23, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Yeah I design Hydraulic component's and system's.As for bangin my ex wife She's a FREAK lol.I think She's a full time muff diver now though.


You didn't turn her, did ya?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 23, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Yeah I design Hydraulic component's and system's.As for bangin my ex wife She's a FREAK lol.I think She's a full time muff diver now though.


So you converted her
[edit]- beat me to it...


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 23, 2013)

The Outdoorsman said:


> So you converted her
> [edit]- beat me to it...


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 23, 2013)

It didn't take much work lol. She was born for it.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 23, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> It didn't take much work lol. She was born for it.


So was I! Boddabing!


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> I build shit at least once a day...sometimes twice!





g00sEgg said:


> So was I! Boddabing!





g00sEgg said:


> You didn't turn her, did ya?


damn dude, you must be really high, cuz you're on a roll...



hydrotech364 said:


> Yeah I design Hydraulic component's and system's.As for bangin my ex wife She's a FREAK lol.I think She's a full time muff diver now though.


thats cool. im an assembler in a shop, building farm equipment, grain headers, cotton baskets etc. i love it. ironically we get military contracts too, building cabs and shit for them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Someone Twisted My Arm.....Last one is old and I didn't crop.Deal with it.


Navy man - I dig it.
And hydro too!

We've got a lot in common my friend.
USCG 1977 - 2000 & now I work with (lots) of big Hydro.
Cool shit & nice pics bro.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 23, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> damn dude, you must be really high, cuz you're on a roll...
> 
> 
> 
> thats cool. im an assembler in a shop, building farm equipment, grain headers, cotton baskets etc. i love it. ironically we get military contracts too, building cabs and shit for them.



Yep been at it all day, sorry about the shit earlier but some of my buttons are hairy.Its all good.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 23, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> damn dude, you must be really high, cuz you're on a roll...
> 
> 
> 
> thats cool. im an assembler in a shop, building farm equipment, grain headers, cotton baskets etc. i love it. ironically we get military contracts too, building cabs and shit for them.


My mother says I get my "wittiness" from my uncle . Haven't been medicated all day until like...3 minutes ago.


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 23, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Navy man - I dig it.
> And hydro too!
> 
> We've got a lot in common my friend.
> ...


I appreciate it when I bump into folks who have worked with major operations.....Mechanical, Hydro..Geo Thermal...ETC........When I was very young...I worked with a company that designed all the Hydrolic systems for United Airlines flight training center......all the hydrolics for the flight simulators....one of MANY huge projects spanning a thirty plus year career


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Yep been at it all day, sorry about the shit earlier but some of my buttons are hairy.Its all good.


my first comment was to g00sEgg cuz he was like rapid firing jokes.

and its cool man. the last thing i wanna do is offend anyone, especially on here, we're all potheads man. i get it, you were actually over there and were like brothers/sisters with the other troops there. and you guys had a job to do that put your life in danger, meanwhile other people were back home eating mcdonalds and watching porn in an a.c. house, and your driving 5 mph, stoppin every 10 feet cuz there may be an i.e.d. down a shitty road, in a shitty town, in a shitty country. my brother in law was national guard in afghanistan, my uncle was a contractor in qatar and kuwait, my cousin was in iraq (marine), and my other cousin (air force) was also in iraq and they told me some shit man...its sad. my cousin worked with explosives (eod) in the air force, his humvee hit an i.e.d. and 2 people riding with him where killed. he had to have reconstructive facial surgery, he lost 10 teeth and almost lost his arm and i grew up with this guy. my cousin who got seriously injured, the govt took hella good care of him. but my other cousin and brother in law both got screwed on their signing bonus and scholarships. my uncles been in the navy for years and is a CW05 (no idea what that means but he tells me he's important) so he was probably pretty comfy over there.

i come from a very military family. i havent posted for a few hours cuz i realized i havent talked to my cousins in forever. i got one cousin on the phone and we were talking. he told me its like a family over there and when you come back shits different. and he said he isnt surprised someone took exception to my comment. i just want you to know im not just some jerk off who watched a video about 9/11 on youtube and thinks he knows everything. i get it man, no worries, just smoke a bowl for your homies still over there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2013)

Props if he really is a CWO5.
Pretty big shit bro.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I appreciate it when I bump into folks who have worked with major operations.....Mechanical, Hydro..Geo Thermal...ETC........When I was very young...I worked with a company that designed all the Hydrolic systems for United Airlines flight training center......all the hydrolics for the flight simulators....one of MANY huge projects spanning a thirty plus year career


I've had my share of water under the keel my friend.
Tons of Certs, notably Caterpillar.
24 years in the CG, 14 on ships - mostly in the South Atlantic/Caribbean & Alaska.
Ran a shop out of St Louis with a couple dozen Machinery Tech's & Electricians working on CG construction barges/tugs with cranes. We were a traveling band of mechanical wizards.
Fun times.
Livin the life in AK now guiding hunters & fixing (relatively) big ass boats.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Props if he really is a CWO5.
> Pretty big shit bro.


yeah hes been in the navy since high school. i remember when i was younger my family went down to virginia beach cuz he had some ceremony for like a promotion, it was a pretty big deal. that dude is a beast too, like 6'4'' 240, all muscle, lookin like The Rock and shit. he hasnt responded to my facebook but my mom told me hes a chief warrant officer 5. i asked what that means, she hasnt responded.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> yeah hes been in the navy since high school. i remember when i was younger my family went down to virginia beach cuz he had some ceremony for like a promotion, it was a pretty big deal. that dude is a beast too, like 6'4'' 240, all muscle, lookin like The Rock and shit. he hasnt responded to my facebook but my mom told me hes a chief warrant officer 5. i asked what that means, she hasnt responded.


CWO stands for Chief Warrant Officer - generally they are looked down upon both by the enlisted and officer corps pretty much until they hit at least CWO 2. CWO 4 was the highest when I was in & looking at the ratio, to make that - he's done something commendable.
+


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 23, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've had my share of water under the keel my friend.
> Tons of Certs, notably Caterpillar.
> 24 years in the CG, 14 on ships - mostly in the South Atlantic/Caribbean & Alaska.
> Ran a shop out of St Louis with a couple dozen Machinery Tech's & Electricians working on CG construction barges/tugs with cranes. We were a traveling band of mechanical wizards.
> ...


FANFUCKENTASTIC......another contact for my files in AK....I love AK....I'm close to closing a deal on 40 acres near Anchor Point.... ..With an air park!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 23, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> CWO stands for Chief Warrant Officer - generally they are looked down upon both by the enlisted and officer corps pretty much until they hit at least CWO 2. CWO 4 was the highest when I was in & looking at the ratio, to make that - he's done something commendable.
> +


I think it still is the highest ????


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 23, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> CWO stands for Chief Warrant Officer - generally they are looked down upon both by the enlisted and officer corps pretty much until they hit at least CWO 2. CWO 4 was the highest when I was in & looking at the ratio, to make that - he's done something commendable.
> +


My Sister is a full bird Kernal!!!......I'm proud of that girl!!!!....I did my stent in the military as well!!!.....


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 23, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> CWO stands for Chief Warrant Officer - generally they are looked down upon both by the enlisted and officer corps pretty much until they hit at least CWO 2. CWO 4 was the highest when I was in & looking at the ratio, to make that - he's done something commendable.
> +


my mom (my uncles brother, lol) told me he entered the navy as enlisted and got his education. she said shes not sure what school he went to to become a warrant officer, but hes somewhere between enlisted and full officer rank (almost her words verbatim, she was in the army for about 5 years too so i assume she know what she's talkin bout, she's currently a.....police officer...but my moms the shit). she also said hes attained the highest rank he can in the navy and hes currently working for/as Seabees, a construction force for the Navy. he and my other uncle (also my moms brother, her side of the family has deep military roots), who retired as a captain in the army, got pretty far in the military and i am very proud to call them my family.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 24, 2013)

Your mom is a cop?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

throwback.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

shit I cant even put a date to this one...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

I did all kinds of dirty things to this bitch in this vary costume..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

see sunni these were d cups... u be bullshittin


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Your mom is a cop?


yup. and a cop in the city i live in. and she knows i smoke weed. in fact, i was sick about a week ago and she brought me over some soup and crackers and shit. i had my bubbler just sitting out. she asked me to "at least put that away paraphernalia away". and out of respect for her i always do when she comes over, but i was sick at the time. when i was growing up my mom caught me smoking weed so many times...and then had to go back to work policing some shit. but yeah, shes a cop. or at least used to be. she got hurt on the job and had surgery. now shes suing the city because they're being dicks about it...so im not sure how much an employer likes bein sued by an employee.

and im a racist too, remember....jk,lol


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


this is dmx reaction to being told there is a rapper named lil b who named his album "i'm gay". for real, youtube that shit


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


that's how I feel when I snort a half gram rail of shale...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2013)

one of the dudes on the UK growers thread died a week or so ago from an OD, chaz was involved by all accounts. Fukkin orrible stuff!


----------



## kinetic (Apr 24, 2013)

chaz? what's that?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> chaz? what's that?


Chaz. Charlie.


----------



## tampee (Apr 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm a "real" mother, so I choose not to put myself in situations where i'd be facing this kind of time. And i'm not saying anyone else is wrong for choosing to grow those amounts. What I AM saying, like I said before, we know what's at stake before we play the game. Why destroy other people's families too? It's just spineless imo. I'm not the only RIU member who doesn't like snitches, Scoob. Attacking my mothering is just silly.


for real if you can't do the time cause your kids or family you shouldn't break the law. ratting is just fucked up I have a kid and a wife I don't deserve prison but I will do it long before I talk I know how it feels to have a friend try too weasel his way out by trying too rat you out and I didn't get caught I just knew what he was planning. one thing for damn sure I'd love nothing more then too kill that piece of shit just for trying to rat on me and that piece of shit was a good friend once. sure I got a kid I'd hate too go to prison but no way I'm ratting at least my kid won't have a rat for a parent I don't want my kid to think rattings ok either I want my kids to be solid not no piece of shit informant.


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> see sunni these were d cups... u be bullshittin



*removed rude comment she might be a nice person*


----------



## BeastGrow (Apr 24, 2013)

Sunni's boobs are no bullshit.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> No i just respect myself enough not to look like a hanging sloppy hoe. Get a proper fucking bra girl


HAHAHA...Respect to YOU for respecting yourself...don't see that much any more these days.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 24, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> don't see that much any more these days.


Like the girl I saw yesterday at college. Ass cheeks hanging out of her shorts and stocking that looked like she was just raped.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Like the girl I saw yesterday at college. Ass cheeks hanging out of her shorts and stocking that looked like she was just raped.


I'd take a classy, respectable girl any day over a trashy girl with her ass hanging out of her pants. I don't find that attractive...I kind of find it nasty. Like I think..."Man...someone actually has sex with...that". lol  And most of the time it's not just some(one) if you catch my drift.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 24, 2013)

I looked at a bit, but not my cup of tea. Im too old for all that shit now.


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I looked at a bit, but not my cup of tea. Im too old for all that shit now.


I feel bad for my comment, so i removed it because she very well be a nice person who doesnt deserve that however my thoughts still stand, I dont take photos of my boobs hanging down low to da floor. I generally do my best to keep my boobs OUT of my photos actually.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 24, 2013)

Sunni, I bet she tries to forget her time with the express too! We all make mistakes


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sunni, I bet she tries to forget her time with the express too! We all make mistakes


LOL. That was cold, bro.


----------



## kinetic (Apr 24, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> LOL. That was cold, bro.


He don't mind, its been awhile since I ribbed on him anyway.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 24, 2013)

BeastGrow said:


> Sunni's boobs are no bullshit.


Okay ya'll I cant be in here 24 hour's a day so someone please help me out.When something as epic as Sunni's Bewbies are shown someone please save the post for me.Ya killin me  (  Y  )


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Okay ya'll I cant be in here 24 hour's a day so someone please help me out.When something as epic as Sunni's Bewbies are shown someone please save the post for me.Ya killin me  ( &#8226; Y &#8226; )


there was a photo i recently removed it  dunno someone might have saved it


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 24, 2013)

Keep twisting that knife Sunni


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 24, 2013)

Your playing with my emotion's Sunni~Big Worm \m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

View attachment 2629379 View attachment 2629383 fuck off winter


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2013)

Man that sucks dirty witch balls!!! Does it EVER thaw out were you live sunni????


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> I feel bad for my comment, so i removed it because she very well be a nice person who doesnt deserve that however my thoughts still stand, I dont take photos of my boobs hanging down low to da floor. I generally do my best to keep my boobs OUT of my photos actually.


i bet the pic was taken by her to send to thexpress, who was probably her boyfriend. i think its hot when a girl you're with will send pics like that, when its a private thing. it is bogus he posted them online and was like "i did some nasty shit to this bitch...". thats gonna make girls stop doin that kinda stuff...lol no it wont...


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Man that sucks dirty witch balls!!! Does it EVER thaw out were you live sunni????


i feel like im stuck in a never ending winter,  just this year is really bad , seems odd dunno its either winter until like end of may or summer from march onwards.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2629379 View attachment 2629383 fuck off winter


first pic is gorgeous, throw that second pic in the garbage. im so over winter i dont even wanna pics of snow.

also, its my m.f.ing birthday...i'll post pics later...if im not passed out


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2013)

Well your welcome to bring a sleeping bag and crash on the couch.


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Well your welcome to bring a sleeping bag and crash on the couch.


sounds good ill be there soon! hahaah


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> i feel like im stuck in a never ending winter,  just this year is really bad , seems odd dunno its either winter until like end of may or summer from march onwards.


It just started snowing here like an hour ago. I like Winter and everything...but I'm just ready for spring now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2013)

I flew into Anchorage yesterday in the middle of a blizzard.
It pretty much turned to rain by late morning, but damn - I hate flying when I can't see anything & suddenly * there's the ground *.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 24, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I flew into Anchorage yesterday in the middle of a blizzard.
> It pretty much turned to rain by late morning, but damn - I hate flying when I can't see anything & suddenly * there's the ground *.


I'd imagine it'd be quite spooky! I have family near Anchorage...never been out there though.


----------



## see4 (Apr 24, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I flew into Anchorage yesterday in the middle of a blizzard.
> It pretty much turned to rain by late morning, but damn - I hate flying when I can't see anything & suddenly * there's the ground *.


I would do amazing things to Ariel Tweto. She is a 10. I would let her fly me anywhere. But I would need to be able to make sweet sweet love to her.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 24, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> first pic is gorgeous, throw that second pic in the garbage. im so over winter i dont even wanna pics of snow.
> 
> also, its my m.f.ing birthday...i'll post pics later...if im not passed out


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Happy birthday!!!


thank you. im turning 30 today...wtf? what happened, i still remember high school like it was yesterday, but i've been outta high school for 12 years...omg. at least i still look younger than my age, nobody believes me when i say im turning 30. getting a free tattoo, my buddies a professional artist...awesome cuz he gives me free tats. got a 1/2 of some dank, my income tax return, no g.f. and all night to make some bad decisions...oh shit, the pics i post may be mug shots...i dunno


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2629379 View attachment 2629383 fuck off winter



Ok ....you tried knives last time.....FUCK the knives....PULL out the GUNS and AMMO.....We need this bitch gone already.....guess what I'm dealing with....MUD MUD MUD


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sunni, I bet she tries to forget her time with the express too! We all make mistakes


lol wtf u tryna say....


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> there was a photo i recently removed it  dunno someone might have saved it


I didnt save it.....BUT....I saw it...LOL ..Sorry HYDROTECH.....muahahahah


----------



## slowbus (Apr 24, 2013)

Sunni pics for sale.2 pics for 1 bitcoin.Pm me for details.


j/k no pms please.except from you Sunni


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> Sunni pics for sale.2 pics for 1 bitcoin.Pm me for details.
> 
> 
> j/k no pms please.except from you Sunni


Are they the "special" ones, she's already deleted?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Stop trying to sweet talk us now!


 looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool ohhhh you know me by now don't ya


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

smoove with my words.. [youtube]vJvURIlh6wc[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

well it looks like sunni deleted a post of mine.... lol I still love u doe


----------



## slowbus (Apr 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> well it looks like sunni deleted a post of mine.... lol I still love u doe



wheres the pic of yourself 'spress? Lots of posting but no pics.Wassup with that?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

back some pages... I put some up a while ago to waaaaaaaaaay back in this bitch....


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> well it looks like sunni deleted a post of mine.... lol I still love u doe


Well, my photo is buried in this thread...1000 pages or so back.

I expect to see a recent one of you in the near future....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Well, my photo is buried in this thread...1000 pages or so back.
> 
> I expect to see a recent one of you in the near future....


 the ones buried in this thread were from after new years pretty recent.... about da time I got back from socal


----------



## kinetic (Apr 24, 2013)

The pics of The Express let the world know that no matter how hard you make everyone think you are, you cant change the fact you got sensitive teeth.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> The pics of The Express let the world know that no matter how hard you make everyone think you are, you cant change the fact you got sensitive teeth.


 hahahaaha wtf are you talking about my teeth aint sensiltive... I do need to pull out a molar that's half gone thanks to a cavity I never took care of... im in no hurry to do that cuzz last time I got all 4 wisdom teeth removed and got dry socket that shit was nothing nice... worst pain ever


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> wheres the pic of yourself 'spress? Lots of posting but no pics.Wassup with that?


I found one of a younger of theeexpress ;0


----------



## kinetic (Apr 24, 2013)

tooth pain is the worst. However, what I speak of is the truth. Remember that shirtless pic of you in the bathroom mirror you put up? And how I pointed out the sensodyne on the bathroom sink. Sensitive teeth bro. probably gotta use a straw so the cold doesn't hurt your teeth. Not real thugish ya know.


----------



## see4 (Apr 24, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.





*


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

lololololol.... wtf ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha my teeth are not sensitive..


----------



## kinetic (Apr 24, 2013)

I believe the pic in question was put up in November or December, in case anyone wants to look for it.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I found one of a younger of theeexpress ;0


lmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao!!!! "only andy can judge me" hahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha good shit


----------



## kinetic (Apr 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lololololol.... wtf ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha my teeth are not sensitive..


Sooooo are you saying you live with moms then? Thats not real thug either home cookin'.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I believe the pic in question was put up in November or December, in case anyone wants to look for it.


 I may have taken those down with the gun pics I also put up on this site.... struck me has not a good idea after da fact... never know who watches us u know... fuck all that jail bullshit


----------



## kinetic (Apr 24, 2013)

I dont own guns, I dont grow cannabis. Im only here for entertainment.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sooooo are you saying you live with moms then? Thats not real thug either home cookin'.


 lol no...and my moms teeth aint teeth aint sensitive either.. she aint even 50 yet


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> well it looks like sunni deleted a post of mine.... lol I still love u doe


i didnt delete it GWN did


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> i didnt delete it GWN did


 ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... my mistake...


----------



## gioua (Apr 24, 2013)

it's sooooo hot here last few days... temps over 80 got a nice sun burn going on had a BBQ last night..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> it's sooooo hot here last few days... temps over 80 got a nice sun burn going on had a BBQ last night..


u look like u kill people for money... or maybe even fun......


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 24, 2013)

oooow weeee, i finally get to wear my retro 11's. steppin out looking good tonight...to bad its a wednesday.


----------



## slowbus (Apr 24, 2013)

gioua said:


> it's sooooo hot here last few days... temps over 80 got a nice sun burn going on had a BBQ last night..


you don't look very happy about that.lol


----------



## slowbus (Apr 24, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> View attachment 2629788
> 
> oooow weeee, i finally get to wear my retro 11's. steppin out looking good tonight...to bad its a wednesday.



the woman have a shoe thread if you wanna chime in


----------



## gioua (Apr 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> you don't look very happy about that.lol


lol.. was a pre joint pic.. .. pain was getting bad and I was getting pissy about not sleeping last night too well.. tried to go back to sleep this am but the damn bull frogs were kicking up a storm singing, then they shut up and it was the birds.. who I did neglect to feed from my hangover yesterday..


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 24, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> View attachment 2629788
> 
> oooow weeee, i finally get to wear my retro 11's. steppin out looking good tonight...to bad its a wednesday.


Forget buying new shoes bro and get a better table, it looks like you stole it from Bilbo


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> the woman have a shoe thread if you wanna chime in


lol, thats funny, a little sexist, but funny.


----------



## see4 (Apr 24, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> lol, thats funny, a little sexist, but funny.


you will learn soon enough, much of slowbus' comments are either sexist, racist, offensive or down right hillbilly in nature. lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> lol, thats funny, a little sexist, but funny.


im pretty sure it was 15 pages of guys talking about Basketball shoes actually


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lololololol.... wtf ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha my teeth are not sensitive..


I bet I could draw a few tears,lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I bet I could draw a few tears,lol


why aree you a dentist... please novacain me up


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> the woman have a shoe thread if you wanna chime in


Did someone say S-H-O-E-S?????????? muuuuuuaaaaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> why aree you a dentist... please novacain me up


+


laughing gas is better in my book


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> +
> 
> 
> laughing gas is better in my book


 yeah ur right... I got my own anesthetic in my pocket anyway


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Sooooo are you saying you live with moms then? Thats not real thug either home cookin'.


 you had a blast at your b day part at whats left of the Robert taylor projects huh


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

^^^^^ juke juke juke!!!!!!!! hahahahahahaha


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2013)

I was getting my wisdom teeth pulled and the Dentest left me to do what ever they do after giving me a shot.
He hooked me up gave me the shots and left LOL!! I reached over and turned the crank on the regulator
and whoooohooo!!! He can in a few mins later I'm about passed the fuck out and he looks at the gage and
about shit himself. He told his assistant to be careule to check the presure when they used it on patients..
Man I was wasted......


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

View attachment 2630100 eh why the heck not


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I was getting my wisdom teeth pulled and the Dentest left me to do what ever they do after giving me a shot.
> He hooked me up gave me the shots and left LOL!! I reached over and turned the crank on the regulator
> and whoooohooo!!! He can in a few mins later I'm about passed the fuck out and he looks at the gage and
> about shit himself. He told his assistant to be careule to check the presure when they used it on patients..
> Man I was wasted......


I had to go to an oral surgen.... I think they sliced my gums up good... that sucked bad when the novacain wore off and I was waiting for da norcos to kick in... but that was not even has bad has dry socket...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2630100 eh why the heck not


awwwww please tell me u didn't stretch ur earlobes with those African style earrings..... ohhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooooooooooo why would u do that!!!!!!!!!!???


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> awwwww please tell me u didn't stretch ur earlobes with those African style earrings..... ohhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooooooooooo why would u do that!!!!!!!!!!???


uhm ive had that since like grade 8 LOL you dont pay attention much i take it. they used tobe HUGE but i downsized em cause i was working in the food industry


----------



## theexpress (Apr 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> uhm ive had that since like grade 8 LOL you dont pay attention much i take it. they used tobe HUGE but i downsized em cause i was working in the food industry


you know im always trying to look for the pictures of ur chest or booty that I didn't even notice how goergeous your eyes are.... they say the eyes are the window to the soul well in that case its a lovely view... your has beautiful on the inside has you are on the outside!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qB0FC4cG7XU]http://youtu.be/qB0FC4cG7XU[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 24, 2013)

^^^Great, love the new avi btw dirt

Edit: damn that short form don't work, how about surfr...ya that's better


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 24, 2013)

Beach life is hard, guys.Mom...what is that?Mom...let me try that...Mom please let me try that...Whooopeee!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2630210


...ah, scary - for a second there I thought you were the pregnant one, here with an update 

edit! just the posture, not like you look pregnant, please don't go on a diet.


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 24, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I was getting my wisdom teeth pulled and the Dentest left me to do what ever they do after giving me a shot.
> He hooked me up gave me the shots and left LOL!! I reached over and turned the crank on the regulator
> and whoooohooo!!! He can in a few mins later I'm about passed the fuck out and he looks at the gage and
> about shit himself. He told his assistant to be careule to check the presure when they used it on patients..
> Man I was wasted......


OKAY, NOOOOO one else ever do this, that's a good way to die, not even kidding!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 24, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...ah, scary - for a second there I thought you were the pregnant one, here with an update
> 
> edit! just the posture, not like you look pregnant, please don't go on a diet.


Ouuuuuuuuuuuch man...owowowowowwwwww.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ouuuuuuuuuuuch man...owowowowowwwwww.


...'zif - here, have this kick ass bagel with cream cheese


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 24, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...'zif - here, have this kick ass bagel with cream cheese


You call me fat and then try to feed me?!?!?!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm totally teasing you eye lol. Wouldn't that be funny though? Flaming posting a pic up like that... "Welp! Baby came! Glad I got that over with!"


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You call me fat and then try to feed me?!?!?!


...1 1/2 things wrong with this picture (heh): (1) I called you no such thing; and you're in no way overweight. (1/2) The intent to feed you a kick ass bagel with cream cheese was there, however, due to the restrictions of the internet I could not 'actually' hand you said bagel.

ps: can you tell I've been hangin' in SS&P too much?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm speechless.....


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 24, 2013)

Drawing of me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I'm speechless.....


Me too & that only happens when I'm really, really . . . . ~ uhmm, what were we talking about ? ~


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 24, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I was getting my wisdom teeth pulled and the Dentest left me to do what ever they do after giving me a shot.
> He hooked me up gave me the shots and left LOL!! I reached over and turned the crank on the regulator
> and whoooohooo!!! He can in a few mins later I'm about passed the fuck out and he looks at the gage and
> about shit himself. He told his assistant to be careule to check the presure when they used it on patients..
> Man I was wasted......


When I was getting my wisdom teeth pulled they put the gas mask on me and left for a few min. She came back in and asked how I felt and I did not feel anything(I didn't either) She turned it up a little, left for a few more min. Same question as before, I told her that the machine must be broken cuz I still didn't feel it. She kinda chuckled gave the ol' knob a twist, next thing I know I heard the extractor hit the table. Yessir, give me the gas.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Beach life is hard, guys.Mom...what is that?Mom...let me try that...Mom please let me try that...View attachment 2630195Whooopeee!



You are so lucky rainbow. I envy you a bit.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> You are so lucky rainbow. I envy you a bit.


If you're lucky enough to live near the ocean, you're lucky enough. Read that on a picture once.


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> If you're lucky enough to live near the ocean, you're lucky enough. Read that on a picture once.


You just gave me a new line for my sig. thanks


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 24, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


I was just wondering if Barbie's face appears on the other side of the pillow and if you meant it to go....ummm there?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 24, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>



This is a little twisted in alot of way's Bro.....I respect you for that. Ya twisted Bastard.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 24, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ha! i was going to post another pic but now i don't want to.
I don't want people seeing that^^^
then me.
Ill wait till its a few more pages deep now.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow wtf fungus, I've gotta post a pic to get that outta my head. 

Just popping in to say hi before I roll a j and pass the fuck out, been a long fucking day. 

oh told you there was a reason I was flipping off the camera and there were other pics, well here's one of them


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I was just wondering if Barbie's face appears on the other side of the pillow and if you meant it to go....ummm there?


Or wtf is he doing apparently naked, in some young girls bed?

As the father of two teenage girls. 

PERV ALERT! PERV ALERT!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 24, 2013)

*

so i started this supplement regiment today to go along with my diet for putting on muscle mass and it includes amp megaman strength vitapack (5 pill multivitamin with all the ones you would want for regular mens health and a creatine and some other goodies), pump fuel insanity with more multivitamins a rapid atp blend and more creatine, nitrate booster complex and beta alanine, amino acid focus blend which also helps with mental health and glyco load. cellucor no3 which is a nitric oxide pump amplifer. and a beyond raw anabolic mass gainer which is a high calorie high electrolyte creatine compound with a ton of protein.

i was a bit skeptical but upon hitting the gym i was putting up more weight faster than i ever have before and retaining muscle swell with better circulation, it felt a bit overwhelming at first to do my usual routine without breaks and even pushed extra sets at higher weight, the nitric boosters are still flowing and its been 4-5 hours and i can still see strong vascular definition and my muscles are hitting the recovered period much faster to the point where i feel i can go do it again tomorrow fully recovered. I've been dieting well for what im trying to do but im pretty excited about this and feel like im getting a lot more for my effort 

as an interesting side note, i didnt know it when i bought them but the nitric boosters combined with arginine which is in my pre workout are the main ingredients in natural male enhancement formulas which increases blood flow size and stamina so i basically accidentally bought dick enhancement combination which works really well for working out lol.

im going to run this regiment for a month and will post pics at the end of before and after​




*


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Or wtf is he doing apparently naked, in some young girls bed?
> 
> As the father of two teenage girls.
> 
> PERV ALERT! PERV ALERT!


LoL. I like to think he has boxer briefs on and he's just pulled them up a bit for the pic. Like the girl on the cheese at the supermarket. I completely forgot where I was going with this.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 24, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> *
> 
> so i started this supplement regiment today to go along with my diet for putting on muscle mass and it includes amp megaman strength vitapack (5 pill multivitamin with all the ones you would want for regular mens health and a creatine and some other goodies), pump fuel insanity with more multivitamins a rapid atp blend and more creatine, nitrate booster complex and beta alanine, amino acid focus blend which also helps with mental health and glyco load. cellucor no3 which is a nitric oxide pump amplifer. and a beyond raw anabolic mass gainer which is a high calorie high electrolyte creatine compound with a ton of protein.
> 
> ...


It all sounded like some pretty good shit up until this part.
Then i was like  
Now i know to steer clear of said ingredients.
That is the last thing i need.
Tragedy.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 24, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL. I like to think he has boxer briefs on and he's just pulled them up a bit for the pic. Like the girl on the cheese at the supermarket. I completely forgot where I was going with this.


That's what I thought...That they thought it might be funny to take a weird pic on his little sisters bed.

On a related note, I think that lady was just horny for the cheese...


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 24, 2013)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> It all sounded like some pretty good shit up until this part.
> Then i was like
> Now i know to steer clear of said ingredients.
> That is the last thing i need.
> Tragedy.


good luck avoiding them if you're trying to get muscle increasing workout supplements, its definitely not something i need and im not trying to brag but i got lucky genetically this is just an interesting side effect


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 24, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> That's what I thought...That they thought it might be funny to take a weird pic on his little sisters bed.



ehhhh...... fuck all that. Ima keep an eye on that guy.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> ehhhh...... fuck all that. Ima keep an eye on that guy.


You can watch him as much as you want, just keep yer hands above the waist...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> You can watch him as much as you want, just keep yer hands above the waist...


...no pat down then?


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 25, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> You can watch him as much as you want, just keep yer hands above the waist...


It's not my hands he should be worried about.





and if that doesn't do it


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey joe put up a picture or sumthin but get ovet it sheese!!


----------



## april (Apr 25, 2013)

Keep it pg hun this is a public forum.
Happy bday


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> wi wonder if id get in trouble for posting pics that are...a little more graphic


post away, and lets find out


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2013)

boooooooooo


april said:


> Keep it pg hun this is a public forum.
> Happy bday


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 25, 2013)

april said:


> Keep it pg hun this is a public forum.
> Happy bday


ok, i got ya, and thank you. your cat in your avatar pic looks just like the mom of my kittens. one my x's cat had kittens recently and i took care of them for a while. got some awesome pics


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Hey joe put up a picture or sumthin but get ovet it sheese!!


haha, no worries dirt. It really was meant as a joke buuuuut, I'll do as I wish.

As ususal.


----------



## april (Apr 25, 2013)

No booo use ur private inbox for the naughty stuff...always think b4 u post she is someone s daughter..maybe sister.. respect the women u allow into ur life... protect them don't exploit them for rep...


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 25, 2013)

april said:


> No booo use ur private inbox for the naughty stuff...always think b4 u post she is someone s daughter..maybe sister.. respect the women u allow into ur life... protect them don't exploit them for rep...


A PG site that requires an age of at least 18 to be a member.  
That kind of contradicts itself.


----------



## inuenthusiast (Apr 25, 2013)

right whn i first started participating here, all the posts disappeared... im anthony. i remember some of you...


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 25, 2013)

april said:


> No booo use ur private inbox for the naughty stuff...always think b4 u post she is someone s daughter..maybe sister.. respect the women u allow into ur life... protect them don't exploit them for rep...


i respect the women who deserve respect. i wouldnt do that to a woman im in a relationship with cuz i wouldnt be in a relationship with a woman i dont respect, but ill fuck a woman i dont respect, especially one that almost literally asks for it. i understand that posing for private pics doesnt mean she doesnt deserve respect, but you dont know her so...if she was a member of this site she would have liked the pic and given me rep too, lol. some girls are that way. 

also, you should respect everyone in your life, male or female.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 25, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> A PG site that requires an age of at least 18 to be a member.
> That kind of contradicts itself.


i get that people go to a porn site for porn, and this is not a porn site. this def aint a pg site tho..maybe pg-13


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 25, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> i get that people go to a porn site for porn, and this is not a porn site. this def aint a pg site tho..maybe pg-13


lol...I get that much. But I saw no porn.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 25, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> lol...I get that much. But I saw no porn.


thats why i asked...otherwise you guys would have. i suppose its a good thing april said something.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 25, 2013)

inuenthusiast said:


> View attachment 2630806
> 
> right whn i first started participating here, all the posts disappeared... im anthony. i remember some of you...


your dog looks cool as fuck bro. im gonne get a puppy soon but not sure what breed. what breed is that dog?


----------



## april (Apr 25, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> A PG site that requires an ags of at least 18 to be a member.
> That kind of contradicts itself.


Public site hun anyone can read the content regarless of age. We ask that members be over 18 and obey site rules.. again stuff can be shared via pm


----------



## kinetic (Apr 25, 2013)

douche baggery.


that is all. moving along.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> A PG site that requires an age of at least 18 to be a member.
> That kind of contradicts itself.


She didn't say it was a PG site. She said it's a public site, so keep it PG.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 25, 2013)

I dunno? I gotta luv me a bit of PG! Anyone got a Rich Tea biscuit for me?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 25, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I dunno? I gotta luv me a bit of PG! Anyone got a Rich Tea biscuit for me?


Expats eh. Always moaning about missing UK.

Fuck you  You gave up PG tips when you fucked off somewhere where the sun has actually been spotted in the last 12 months.


----------



## see4 (Apr 25, 2013)

Man... there are a ton of people on RIU who really need to get laid. Bad.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> She didn't say it was a PG site. She said it's a public site, so keep it PG.


she's right. i was just dipping my toe in, testing the water. no worries.




this is a shitty pic of the tattoo on my chest. my buddies is a professional artist and was supposed to finish it for my bday yesterday but it was probably best that we waited til today. im gettin it finished tonight so i'll post pics later.


----------



## Rawrb (Apr 25, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> ok, i got ya, and thank you. your cat in your avatar pic looks just like the mom of my kittens. one my x's cat had kittens recently and i took care of them for a while. got some awesome pics
> 
> View attachment 2630744


I love that kitten on the left, such a cute little snarl


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 25, 2013)

Rawrb said:


> I love that kitten on the left, such a cute little snarl


yeah they were all pretty cool, they each had their own personality. one of the black ones (aizen) would climb up my back and lay on my shoulder. the other black one (shadow) had a weird pur and the tip of his tail was white. the calico, i think thats what you call them, (plumb) was the biggest but he'd let you pick im up whenever, in any way...and he'd just lay limp and let you love him. the calico that has the cute snarl (adventure) would just run everywhere and get into everything...she loved laying behind the tv on the power cords. they would all bunch up in front of the vent on the floor when the heat would come on. had to get rid of them because my son is very allergic. he was not happy, and because he was crying so hard when i gave him the bad news, i caved in and said we'd get a dog...so now i gotta find a dog.

i wasnt really a cat person til i had those kittens...damn i think i miss those kittens...


----------



## Rawrb (Apr 25, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> yeah they were all pretty cool, they each had their own personality. one of the black ones (aizen) would climb up my back and lay on my shoulder. the other black one (shadow) had a weird pur and the tip of his tail was white. the calico, i think thats what you call them, (plumb) was the biggest but he'd let you pick im up whenever, in any way...and he'd just lay limp and let you love him. the calico that has the cute snarl (adventure) would just run everywhere and get into everything...she loved laying behind the tv on the power cords. they would all bunch up in front of the vent on the floor when the heat would come on. had to get rid of them because my son is very allergic. he was not happy, and because he was crying so hard when i gave him the bad news, i caved in and said we'd get a dog...so now i gotta find a dog.
> 
> i wasnt really a cat person til i had those kittens...damn i think i miss those kittens...


Its a shame you had to get rid of them. Adventure sounds similar to my cat, shes always climbing on something or leaving little muddy paw-prints on the floor. I love her, until i find her 'gifts' of dismembered rodents in my bed.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 25, 2013)

Our kitten is a complete nut job. 100% energy 20 hours of the day it seems like. Thought the laser light would tire her out...WRONG. Even after the laser is gone she's still bolting through the house lookin' for the damn thing.


----------



## see4 (Apr 25, 2013)

Im on that good kush and alcohol.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 25, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Our kitten is a complete nut job. 100% energy 20 hours of the day it seems like. Thought the laser light would tire her out...WRONG. Even after the laser is gone she's still bolting through the house lookin' for the damn thing.


my laser pointer had a key chain around it, and when i'd pick it up the kittens would hear and run into my room, looking for the red dot.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 25, 2013)

Same thing, man! She'll wake up out of a dead sleep if she hears one of us grab it. My dog likes it too...he's like a giant cat. I'll point it at the wall and he'll run up and try to eat it...if I turn it off at the right moment he thinks it's in his mouth and proceeds to chew up nothing for a few seconds...lol


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 25, 2013)

inuenthusiast said:


> View attachment 2630806
> 
> right whn i first started participating here, all the posts disappeared... im anthony. i remember some of you...


Welcome back, one thing though...what's up with your hat?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I wish you'd look at this lol. This! Is not a plane! THIS! Is a minivan with wings! I was in the furthest back seat. Only two of us on there, and we had to sit on opposite sides of the plane!!! That's comforting...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> This! Is not a plane! THIS! Is a minivan with wings


I cannot count how many trapping & hunting trips I've made in Super Cub's.
They are only 2 seaters, and the damn things are like 4-wheelers with wings but without the proper finesse they are just a pile of aluminum & fabric on the tundra somewhere.

[video=youtube;GkQ0JNt5gIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkQ0JNt5gIE[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Apr 25, 2013)

^^^fawk all that.All the crazy old miners I know have a plane.They all crash once in awhile.Usually just stupid shit though.With that said,I keep my feet on the ground.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 25, 2013)

Fabulous me
Goofy me
Usual expressionless me


----------



## Figong (Apr 25, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2631497I wish you'd look at this lol. This! Is not a plane! THIS! Is a minivan with wings! I was in the furthest back seat. Only two of us on there, and we had to sit on opposite sides of the plane!!! That's comforting...


I recognize the instrument panel partially, but not the seat arrangement.. what model was that, out of curiosity?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 26, 2013)

buddy of mine just got his pilots license, wants to buy a small 2 seater cessna i think


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 26, 2013)

day 2 of supplements, switched mass gainer for wheybolic same protein content but the mass gainer had way too much creatine in it and i was getting plenty from the multivitamin and pre workout blend 





look way too serious in the second pic lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> I recognize the instrument panel partially, but not the seat arrangement.. what model was that, out of curiosity?


I believe it was a Cessna. ? It said 727 on the bottom, if that helps.


----------



## Figong (Apr 26, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I believe it was a Cessna. ? It said 727 on the bottom, if that helps.


Helps a bit, yes... leaves more than a few options open but greatly narrows it down - thanks for that


----------



## gioua (Apr 26, 2013)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Fabulous meView attachment 2631653
> Goofy meView attachment 2631651
> Usual expressionless me View attachment 2631652



at first glance I thought these were Sunni pic's...


----------



## gioua (Apr 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> at first glance I thought these were Sunni pic's...


this is odd it shows this

*april, kinetic and kinetic like this. how did it record his vote 2x's? and it also sent 2 likes.. *


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 26, 2013)

Fuckin aliens are back. I think they were responsible for this too


----------



## gioua (Apr 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Fuckin aliens are back. I think they were responsible for this too



now....... how many do you have


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 26, 2013)

How the hell did you do that? I just went from zero to 29 likes in like two clicks. Wtf Gioua? Are you fekin with me?


----------



## gioua (Apr 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> How the hell did you do that? I just went from zero to 29 likes in like two clicks. Wtf Gioua? Are you fekin with me?


gave ya some more... 
but it's just a matter of clicking and unclicking the like feature.. but I saw kinetic names 2x's and I did get 2 likes in the like post area it showed 2 linkbacks to the 2 likes.. normally if someone does this it only shows one like on the inbox thing but as many likes as someone can click and unclick on the main page

shit I dont think this makes sense..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 26, 2013)

This is creepy,


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 26, 2013)

I had none and within a minute i have 31. Thats weird dude.


----------



## gioua (Apr 26, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I had none and within a minute i have 31. Thats weird dude.


weird would be is we all decided to gang up and give someone like giggles as many as we could before he shows up..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> weird would be is we all decided to gang up and give someone like giggles as many as we could before he shows up..


Shall we ??? Lol !!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2013)

Ready ?

*Go*


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 26, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ready ?
> 
> *Go*


Does it matter which post or are we all hitting the same one?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2013)

I just backed up in this thread to his last one & spent 10 minutes or so.
My right index is "Like" bushed.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok, I've done my bit. Need to save my fingertips for later.


----------



## sunni (Apr 26, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> day 2 of supplements, switched mass gainer for wheybolic same protein content but the mass gainer had way too much creatine in it and i was getting plenty from the multivitamin and pre workout blend
> 
> View attachment 2631721
> 
> ...


very nice how much?


----------



## kinetic (Apr 26, 2013)

gioua, do not worry about how I do the things I do here


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 26, 2013)

Free for you lol  everyone else can pay me in weed an oz an hour. And it better be good


----------



## sunni (Apr 26, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Free for you lol  everyone else can pay me in weed an oz an hour. And it better be good


SOLD!...........lol im off now to do day 2 of insanity


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> SOLD!...........lol im off now to do day 2 of insanity


The Insanity workout? I did P90x...would like to give insanity a try.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 26, 2013)

Have fun, and don't worry in a couple weeks you get past struggling through and start to really enjoy it. Yay exercise endorphins


----------



## Figong (Apr 26, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> The Insanity workout? I did P90x...would like to give insanity a try.


Insanity is no joke, P90X (the original) is a warmup for it - the ab workouts if you're not built decently to start will have it to the point that you almost can not sit upright, or walk for a bit.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Insanity is no joke, P90X (the original) is a warmup for it - the ab workouts if you're not built decently to start will have it to the point that you almost can not sit upright, or walk for a bit.


I wouldn't say it's a "warm-up" I lost over a 100lb's...no joke...I can put up some before and after pics if you don't believe me...lol


----------



## Figong (Apr 26, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> I wouldn't say it's a "warm-up" I lost over a 100lb's...no joke...I can put up some before and after pics if you don't believe me...lol


By 'warmup', I wasn't by any means making light of it. P90X is quite insane to start, but Insanity bumps it up about 5 notches - was moreso my point.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> By 'warmup', I wasn't by any means making light of it. P90X is quite insane to start, but Insanity bumps it up about 5 notches - was moreso my point.


Sounds like I need to get my hands on it. P90X got quite boring towards the end.


----------



## Figong (Apr 26, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Sounds like I need to get my hands on it. P90X got quite boring towards the end.


Tis a good package, especially when you get to the chairs for the arms.. if you have to go grocery shopping on the day of the arms workout.. go shopping first. hahahaha


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 26, 2013)

I seem to have deleted most of the pictures of the old, fat me. lol Here's one that you can tell I was a big boy. 
And this is me after about 6 months of P90x plus hitting the gym 5 days a week.


----------



## Figong (Apr 26, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> I seem to have deleted most of the pictures of the old, fat me. lol Here's one that you can tell I was a big boy.View attachment 2632268
> And this is me after about 6 months of P90x plus hitting the gym 5 days a week.
> View attachment 2632269


Completely awesome, mad props for surviving it - I've known a few who didn't follow through on it. +rep for that!


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> Completely awesome, mad props for surviving it - I've known a few who didn't follow through on it. +rep for that!


Thanks, man! While I was on treatment (chemo) I lost tons of weight and looked like a skeleton..then they put me on steroids and I put on TONS of weight. When I finished treatment I looked at myself in the mirror...and was like "HELLLL NAWWWWW" lol. Knew I had to do something about it. And for all of you that don't know...just working out hard might make you feel better...but it's all about your DIET. I'd never lost all that weight if I continued eating everything and anything I wanted. Thanks again!


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 26, 2013)

Can someone please remind me how to leave +Rep?


----------



## Figong (Apr 26, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Can someone please remind me how to leave +Rep?


6 pointed star, lower left corner of a post - just to the left of the triangle with the exclamation point and right of 'Journal this post'


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks, man! Much appreciated.


----------



## sunni (Apr 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> SOLD!...........lol im off now to do day 2 of insanity


erm sorry day 3, my bad hahaha


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> erm sorry day 3, my bad hahaha


Enjoy! lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 26, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Enjoy! lol


i did it already was 38 mins, videos are on the computer so i just move the chair away and go for it


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> i did it already was 38 mins, videos are on the computer so i just move the chair away and go for it


Nice. No better feeling then when you finish a good hard workout.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the ghost likes assholes, I'm glad I'm so thought of while I'm gone. well seems that some of you are posting pics but not many so here enjoy 



Post some pics people! Entertain me!!!


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 26, 2013)

hell yes, i got my tattoo finished. here are sum before and after pics. painful around the nipple and armpit. my next tattoo will be an all seeing eye on the back of my neck. ill post some pics for that too.


----------



## playallnite (Apr 26, 2013)

As Buckwheat sez "Here I is" in 1972, with my family dog and my grandfather in the background (he was in Vaudeville back in the day).


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2013)

Shoulda got a bear claw. Chicks dig bear claws.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shoulda got a bear claw. Chicks dig bear claws.
> 
> View attachment 2632845


 at least 10 characters


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> View attachment 2632883 at least 10 characters



No no no, work on your humor, it should of been something like this


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 26, 2013)

had minor court stuff today am not in any real trouble just fines but why not look good for it


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

u look like u didn't do it.. wtf they accusing u off... a man in a suit is not a criminal..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u look like u didn't do it.. wtf they accusing u off... a man in a suit is not a criminal..


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 26, 2013)

bs dui, was 100% sober at the time 0 blood alcohol content had smoked 3 days prior and they claimed they smelled weed in the car. drew my blood and found metabolites 

asshole cops from my hometown, cant go back there without getting harassed

and whatup from philly havent seen you in a while you been good?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

im good.... working on moving soon...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im good.... working on moving soon...


Haven't you been working on it for like almost 4 months now  

lmao good night guys


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 26, 2013)

word where too? id love to get out of pa but probation is keeping me anchored here


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

its not soo easy buying da perfect house for the sole intention to grow bud.........


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> word where too? id love to get out of pa but probation is keeping me anchored here


 Michigan.. going back out there this weekend to peep another house.. in the middle of nowere... surrounded by nothing... its perfect


----------



## hereshegrows (Apr 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its not soo easy buying da perfect house for the sole intention to grow bud.........


............


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its not soo easy buying da perfect house for the sole intention to grow bud.........


I only look at pictures on the internet.


----------



## azryda420 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm the guy in the upper right.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 27, 2013)

azryda420 said:


> i'm the guy in the upper right.
> View attachment 2633118


hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 27, 2013)

azryda420 said:


> I'm the guy in the upper right.
> View attachment 2633118


hahaha.. who's the really young LL Cool J in the middle?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Apr 27, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> had minor court stuff today am not in any real trouble just fines but why not look good for it
> 
> View attachment 2633038


FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 27, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> day 2 of supplements, switched mass gainer for wheybolic same protein content but the mass gainer had way too much creatine in it and i was getting plenty from the multivitamin and pre workout blend
> 
> View attachment 2631721
> 
> ...


planet fitness ay? im a member of planet fitness too. good gym to work out at, they got a mix of machines and free weights, and some programs/courses that are interesting. how long you been going?

they make it clear its the "no judgement zone", lol, its on like every piece of equipment.


----------



## gioua (Apr 27, 2013)

she was in a great mood today.. 5 mo's old lil grandbaby


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 27, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> planet fitness ay? im a member of planet fitness too. good gym to work out at, they got a mix of machines and free weights, and some programs/courses that are interesting. how long you been going?
> 
> they make it clear its the "no judgement zone", lol, its on like every piece of equipment.


signed up 2.5 weeks ago, just decided less than a month ago i wanted to put on muscle mass and so far so good. i need a scale with a bmi counter but im sure im up at least 10 lbs with no increase in body fat or loss of abdominal definition

since i started ive moved from 20 to 25 to 30 and now 35 lb free weights and added in new exercises like behind head lifts and lat pull downs and chest press/pull machines. just finished my 3rd day with supplements today. given the speed of progress ive been making im really curious to see how much i can do in the next month


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 27, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> signed up 2.5 weeks ago, just decided less than a month ago i wanted to put on muscle mass and so far so good. i need a scale with a bmi counter but im sure im up at least 10 lbs with no increase in body fat or loss of abdominal definition
> 
> since i started ive moved from 20 to 25 to 30 and now 35 lb free weights and added in new exercises like behind head lifts and lat pull downs and chest press/pull machines. just finished my 3rd day with supplements today. given the speed of progress ive been making im really curious to see how much i can do in the next month


thats cool. i joined about 6 months ago. i work with a buddy of mine, he's the one who got to sign up, and he shops at gnc, gets all the supplements and shit, but he's been lifting for years. this fool maxs out on bench of like 315, meanwhile im putting up 185. instead of making me feel like a pussy, working out with him gives me a goal i can see, plus he gives me tips. running before and after your workout is great, even if its only for 5-10 mins, pre workout gets your heart rate up and post workout burns fat. im one of those guys who stands in front of the mirror when i curl, watching my muscle work, lol. respect for making physical fitness a hobby.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 27, 2013)

Another new tat. The most brutal one yet.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 27, 2013)

nice tat bro, looks a bad ass version of a poison caution symbol. got more tats? how long did you sit for that?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 27, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> nice tat bro, looks a bad ass version of a poison caution symbol. got more tats? how long did you sit for that?


This is my fifth tat. That was only like an hour. Literally posted it right when it was finished. Just need more needles for some white fill on the skull. I decided if I'm gonna get a bunch of tats, I'll need a skull. So I designed a unique one.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 27, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> This is my fifth tat. That was only like an hour. Literally posted it right when it was finished. Just need more needles for some white fill on the skull. I decided if I'm gonna get a bunch of tats, I'll need a skull. So I designed a unique one.


i just started getting tattoos. i got a tat on my shoulder my artist was gonna use white on but he said my skins too pale, although my skin colors close to yours. i got plans for a sleeve (bunch of comic characters) and a graveyard scene for the rest of my back (i got a reaper on my left back shoulder). sounds like you draw and shit. you got a buddy who does your tats? or u go to a shop?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 27, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> i just started getting tattoos. i got a tat on my shoulder my artist was gonna use white on but he said my skins too pale, although my skin colors close to yours. i got plans for a sleeve (bunch of comic characters) and a graveyard scene for the rest of my back (i got a reaper on my left back shoulder). sounds like you draw and shit. you got a buddy who does your tats? or u go to a shop?


White will still pull through on my skin completion. Yeah I've designed all my tats, and my friend has given me my last three. H also gave me this one.





A friend of mine got this one last weekend. My friend is getting pretty damn good.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 27, 2013)

tattoos are the shit. they can say something that is important to you or just look bad ass. any of yours hurt? i have 4 and this last one was right on my nipple and too close to my armpit, that shit was not fun.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 28, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> tattoos are the shit. they can say something that is important to you or just look bad ass. any of yours hurt? i have 4 and this last one was right on my nipple and too close to my armpit, that shit was not fun.


I haven't had one tattoo that didn't hurt.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 28, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I haven't had one tattoo that didn't hurt.


well, i mean it never feels good when i get a tattoo, but i got friends (covered in tattoos) that tell me they _like _they way it feels...& i'm like wtf? to me it feels like an extended cat scratch (except around the nipple, it felt like getting a purple nurple with small tweezers). where/what are your tattoos?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> well, i mean it never feels good when i get a tattoo, but i got friends (covered in tattoos) that tell me they _like _they way it feels...& i'm like wtf? to me it feels like an extended cat scratch (except around the nipple, it felt like getting a purple nurple with small tweezers). where/what are your tattoos?


My ex girlfriend came when she got her wrist tattooed. I threw up lol. I dunno. She said she really really liked it. For me, jittery nerves + pain = vomit.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a half sleeve & 5 other larger tat's & I gotta tell ya they do hurt, but (for me) in a good way.
> Towards the end of a long session it quits being fun but it don't take long for the Ink Fever to hit again.
> 
> My best friend and I have the same Beta tat.
> ...


nice ink bro, thats cool you and your lady can do that together. i just got my tattoo finished friday and i already got the _INK FEVER_, gotta get back in a.s.a.p. you should post some pics of your other tattoos bro, im always open to some inspiration.
imo the first few and last few minutes of getting a tattoo are the worst. to finish my last tattoo i sat for almost 3 hours and at the end its not just your raw skin thats bothersome, you're also uncomfortable being in the same position for an hr and a half. i get really stoned before i get my tattoos, and i can have a conversation with my artist (he's one of my best friends too) and an hour will pass by without noticing it. that helps


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 28, 2013)

Going to my appointment on thursday to start getting my full sleeve mapped out and drilled.
Cant wait, its been too long since my last one.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 28, 2013)

I wanted to get a cover up tattoo but I've gone off the idea. Plus I've had it for 15 yrs anyway. My bf hates them altogether. His dad had over 70!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2013)

That's my newest one. It's on my back.


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 28, 2013)

I tattoo myself now. It's the most amazing sort of meditation you can imagine. Orgasmic? Not really. Vomit inducing? Not really either. Transcendent? Better believe it.


----------



## Me & My friend (Apr 28, 2013)

Sportin the ultra 3-D temp tat today 





soakin in some awesome natural elements!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 28, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> well, i mean it never feels good when i get a tattoo, but i got friends (covered in tattoos) that tell me they _like _they way it feels...& i'm like wtf? to me it feels like an extended cat scratch (except around the nipple, it felt like getting a purple nurple with small tweezers). where/what are your tattoos?


I like the way I feel right after a tattoo. Full of energy and adrenaline. And also totally stoked on the new work. I have a chest tattoo, 3 arm tats and one leg tat. my chest is a celtic knot, you saw the legend of Zelda one, and the new skull, I also have a life/death ambigram. The leg tat is the C21-H30-O2 (thc) molecule. I alread have a matching love/hate ambigram designed to match the other, to complete a half sleeve.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 2635259


Funny story with this pic - if you look close at the Christmas tree in the background you will see a couple pairs of eye glasses amongst the ornaments.
While decorating the tree she took off her cheaters, hung them on the tree & promptly forgot.
She looked for 20 minutes all over the house before I noticed them hanging from a branch.
By the time she got home from work the next day I had hung all her glasses on the tree.
She thinks I'm special. Lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 28, 2013)

Life/death ambigram


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 28, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> Sportin the ultra 3-D temp tat today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your veins are insane!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2013)

I got to ride a bear today which confirmed what i'd known all along.... Everything my pussy touches really DOES turn to Gold


----------



## theexpress (Apr 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2635678I got to ride a bear today which confirmed what i'd known all along.... View attachment 2635679Everything my pussy touches really DOES turn to Gold


you gonna have to show me... lol


----------



## slowbus (Apr 28, 2013)

thats the problem with women today.They all think they are sitting on a gold mine


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2013)

slowbus said:


> thats the problem with women today.They all think they are sitting on a gold mine


And so few of us actually are...pity...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> And so few of us actually are...pity...


So that's what money smells like. 

I Li(c)ke !


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 28, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 2635678I got to ride a bear today which confirmed what i'd known all along.... View attachment 2635679Everything my pussy touches really DOES turn to Gold


so you got the midas touch ay? also, you are very pretty...



slowbus said:


> thats the problem with women today.They all think they are sitting on a gold mine


they are...and im like a 49er during the Gold Rush, panning for some...treasure


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2013)

Died my whole head purple.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 29, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2635931Died my whole head purple.


you always have the nicest smoke pictures. Good monochromatic as wellc


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2013)

Why thank you good sir. Yeeeeaassssssssssss(it's always sunny reference)


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 29, 2013)

I think the best name for a dragon is pheonix


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 29, 2013)

2 weeks into muscle gain, day 4 of supplements (multivitamin, pump fuel and wheybolic protein)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 29, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> 2 weeks into muscle gain, day 4 of supplements (multivitamin, pump fuel and wheybolic protein)
> 
> View attachment 2636001
> 
> ...


When I start a sports thread I'll def invite you!! I hope that your eating the minute the workout is over or you'll be even more ripped!! Haven't done the gym since Oct and have gun holsters to prove it!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 29, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> 2 weeks into muscle gain, day 4 of supplements (multivitamin, pump fuel and wheybolic protein)
> 
> View attachment 2636001
> 
> ...


your still pretty skinny and i think youll see better gains if you just start eating egg whites and tuna vs supplements. Maybe a creatine cycle. Sorry lil dude, your pretty skinny, like help me open this pickle jar skinny. I dont even work out and my lil bitch arms are twice that size (mostly triceps)


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 29, 2013)

i take 60g of protein in my wheybolic drink immediately at the gym after finishing my last set, then after cooling down for about 30-45 minutes i went and got a 4 egg omlette with peppers mushrooms spinach tomatoes and shredded steak, wheat toast and hash browns 

i've got the guns on my hips i was told are appealing but not holsters lol, but i've seen enough of you to know you look damn good holsters or not


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> your still pretty skinny and i think youll see better gains if you just start eating egg whites and tuna vs supplements. Maybe a creatine cycle. Sorry lil dude, your pretty skinny, like help me open this pickle jar skinny. I dont even work out and my lil bitch arms are twice that size (mostly triceps)


oh beleive me i know i'm skinny i'm not even close to the biggest guy there thats why i'm on a muscle gaining regiment. i just started 2.5 weeks ago at 6 ft 150 lbs 8% body fat. currently 161 with 8% body fat in 2.5 weeks thats pretty good improvement wise i feel given the time period

this morning i had 4 pieces of toast 4 eggs greek yogurt and milk for breakfast i take creatine in my multivitamin and pre workout and had what i said in the above post after workout. I've always been a very skinny dude and just recently decided i wanted to go from 150 to 180 and make that 30 all muscle, i've been a track running/soccer player since i was 4 i was never built big its not naturally in my genetics but doesn't mean i cant acheive it. give me 2 months and im sure i'll be way better


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 29, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> your still pretty skinny and i think youll see better gains if you just start eating egg whites and tuna vs supplements. Maybe a creatine cycle. Sorry lil dude, your pretty skinny, like help me open this pickle jar skinny. I dont even work out and my lil bitch arms are twice that size (mostly triceps)


Some of us stay skinny too. I was 6'1" and 180 with rocks in my pockets, when I was in combat shape. Dude's pretty proportionate overall; he does look like he could work in some more Trap and Lat workouts though. I think that's a lot of why he looks so narrow. Tuna and egg whites aren't going to give you any more mass. I've tried the natural protein route, and I've done the supplement route. The end results are the same, but one requires me to intake a metric shit-ton of eggs.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 29, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> oh beleive me i know i'm skinny i'm not even close to the biggest guy there thats why i'm on a muscle gaining regiment. i just started 2.5 weeks ago at 6 ft 150 lbs 8% body fat. currently 161 with 8% body fat in 2.5 weeks thats pretty good improvement wise i feel given the time period
> 
> this morning i had 4 pieces of toast 4 eggs greek yogurt and milk for breakfast i take creatine in my multivitamin and pre workout and had what i said in the above post after workout. I've always been a very skinny dude and just recently decided i wanted to go from 150 to 180 and make that 30 all muscle, i've been a track running/soccer player since i was 4 i was never built big its not naturally in my genetics but doesn't mean i cant acheive it. give me 2 months and im sure i'll be way better


Have you looked into some of the animal supplements? I don't know how much it's changed in the last 3 years or so, but they used to have some good stuff.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 29, 2013)

60 grams is too much protien with everything else your eating bro. You dont need that much with egg whites and steak, thats like almost 100 grams of protien a day...wow.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 29, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> 60 grams is too much protien with everything else your eating bro. You dont need that much with egg whites and steak, thats like almost 100 grams of protien a day...wow.


If you're looking to build mass, you eat 1g of protein per lb you're shooting for. Or, 1g per lb of your current weight if you're not as active. That was the recommendation of every guy I knew who actually showed results from their workouts.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 29, 2013)

probably true but whatever i don't use my body will dispose of at least i know i'm not taking in too little, i've been getting natural and supplemental protein. not pretending to be a fitness expert i'm actually brand new to all this and am just posting my progress as i go, my body fat is damn low because i go to a lot of raves and dance my ass off (my abs are from pretty much nothing but dancing to be honest). i find myself with a lot of free time on my hands and decided the gym would be a good way to use some of it. was actually getting pointers from one of the staff guys there tonight since i went so late the place was empty. fixing some key stuff with positioning in a few exercises and learning to hit certain groups each day and cycle instead of doing what i did tonight which was go and hit every muscle group in my arms multiple times for 1.5 hours which i learned can be counter productive


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 29, 2013)

Most of your protien just ends up passin through though lol, you cant utilize it all. Big numbers sell protien powder !!!Wow!!! 54 grams of protien per serving before and after workout lol Ya right.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 29, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Most of your protien just ends up passin through though lol, you cant utilize it all. Big numbers sell protien powder !!!Wow!!! 54 grams of protien per serving before and after workout lol Ya right.


I was taking in about 200g of protein a day on a 3500+ calorie diet (Damn near all eggs, milk, and shakes.). It still took me 5 months to gain 10lbs. Keep in mind that not all metabolisms are created equal. Some of us actually have to try to gain weight.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Apr 29, 2013)

yeah tbh it sounds like you have it easy if you're twice my size without even trying, would be much easier to take your body and just cut it up and be where i want to rather than having to go through the gaining process. i could drop 15 lbs off you in 3 days and have abs like mine if i were you and be set. its whatever though this gives me something to work on


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 29, 2013)

When you're tall and you have a fast metabolism, you need to eat accordingly. I was super ripped last summer, you could even see veins across my stomach!! Too much! Not now though!! Lol. I used to eat a heavy bowl of Allos Amaranth cereal and then have tuna and pasta IMMEDIATELY after. Also used to take protein drinks for after the pasta!!! Try cutting down the protein and eat a few avacados instead.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 29, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> yeah tbh it sounds like you have it easy if you're twice my size without even trying, would be much easier to take your body and just cut it up and be where i want to rather than having to go through the gaining process. i could drop 15 lbs off you in 3 days and have abs like mine if i were you and be set. its whatever though this gives me something to work on


Some people have never had a fast metabolism.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 29, 2013)

Im a fat old washed up actor that ODed in a hotel with a hooker


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 29, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im a fat old washed up actor that ODed in a hotel with a hooker


Do not try to assume the awesome of the mighty Farley; that's just disrespectful.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 29, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im a fat old washed up actor that ODed in a hotel with a hooker


yeah, i used to think that, then i saw a pic of you.

this nice weather has me in much better shape now, but nowhere near your level.

(you bitch).


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 29, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> Why thank you good sir. Yeeeeaassssssssssss(it's always sunny reference)


"wild card bitches!" (Charlie jumps out the back of the van) my favoritre sunny in philly quote



dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2635931Died my whole head purple.


you are hot (no disrespect). anytime im out, girls who color their hair and make themselves stand out like that always catch my eye. thats hella hot, nice pics! there are a lot of beautiful girls in _RIU_. i was expecting a bunch of fat, old dudes to be on here, not all these thin, beautiful women.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 29, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> oh beleive me i know i'm skinny i'm not even close to the biggest guy there thats why i'm on a muscle gaining regiment. i just started 2.5 weeks ago at 6 ft 150 lbs 8% body fat. currently 161 with 8% body fat in 2.5 weeks thats pretty good improvement wise i feel given the time period
> 
> this morning i had 4 pieces of toast 4 eggs greek yogurt and milk for breakfast i take creatine in my multivitamin and pre workout and had what i said in the above post after workout. I've always been a very skinny dude and just recently decided i wanted to go from 150 to 180 and make that 30 all muscle, i've been a track running/soccer player since i was 4 i was never built big its not naturally in my genetics but doesn't mean i cant acheive it. give me 2 months and im sure i'll be way better


you got the right attitude. i remember when i first joined p.f. and i felt like a skinny asshole, especially cuz my friends are much bigger than me. but im about the same size as you, 6'2'' 185lbs. im also trying to add about 20-30 pounds of muscle. because you cant add size and get cut, my plan is similar to yours; get big now and cut up later. i play basketball 3-4 days a week, swim 2 days and i got a 9 year old son (we play at the park, go for bike rides, jump on our trampoline,etc.) and ive always had a crazy metabolism, which im sure you also have. if people can drastically change their bodies in a negative way by getting obese or anorexic, then we can change our bodies in a positive way. i read online and it says to eat whole foods but im too damn lazy, because you gotta cook it yourself. hey, like i said you're def doing it the right way, just keep it up and prove the haters wrong. i think this may inspire me to start hitting the gym with some pep in my step. usually my buddies have to drag me there.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, i used to think that, then i saw a pic of you.
> 
> this nice weather has me in much better shape now, but nowhere near your level.
> 
> (you bitch).


Sunni why havnt you deleted this post like you did mine for being insulting for name calling? I guess i was right about the biased part


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Sunni why havnt you deleted this post like you did mine for being insulting for name calling? I guess i was right about the biased part


Why is it such a big deal for you?


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 29, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> you got the right attitude. i remember when i first joined p.f. and i felt like a skinny asshole, especially cuz my friends are much bigger than me. but im about the same size as you, 6'2'' 185lbs. im also trying to add about 20-30 pounds of muscle. because you cant add size and get cut, my plan is similar to yours; get big now and cut up later. i play basketball 3-4 days a week, swim 2 days and i got a 9 year old son (we play at the park, go for bike rides, jump on our trampoline,etc.) and ive always had a crazy metabolism, which im sure you also have. if people can drastically change their bodies in a negative way by getting obese or anorexic, then we can change our bodies in a positive way. i read online and it says to eat whole foods but im too damn lazy, because you gotta cook it yourself. hey, like i said you're def doing it the right way, just keep it up and prove the haters wrong. i think this may inspire me to start hitting the gym with some pep in my step. usually my buddies have to drag me there.


I used to do it in cycles. I'd have gain months (usually 2) then cut months (however long I felt I needed). During the gain months I'd load up on carbs, good fats, protein...anyting...lol. During cutting I'd only eat protein (eggs, chicken, etc)and some good carbs in the morning.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Why is it such a big deal for you?


Why should we have biased people as mods? Why is my post such a big deal to you? So some people are allowed to break rules while others get in trouble for it? Seems legit. if i wanted that i would post at grasscity


----------



## CCCmints (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Sunni why havnt you deleted this post like you did mine for being insulting for name calling? I guess i was right about the biased part


every post i've read from Sunni has shown she's the opposite of biased..


UncleBuck said:


> yeah, i used to think that, then i saw a pic of you.
> 
> this nice weather has me in much better shape now, but nowhere near your level.
> 
> (you bitch).


i haven't been here for long...but i've pegged you as the most annoying riu member thus far. seriously, what is your problem lol?


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> every post i've read from Sunni has shown she's the opposite of biased..i haven't been here for long...but i've pegged you as the most annoying riu member thus far. seriously, what is your problem lol?


Do yourself a favor and just report anything you see from unclebuck 99% of the time hes trying to stir a flamewar up


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Why should we have biased people as mods? Why is my post such a big deal to you? So some people are allowed to break rules while others get in trouble for it? Seems legit. if i wanted that i would post at grasscity


Because it seems everywhere I see you you're whining. Just let it go, man. Smoke a doob and chillax.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> I used to do it in cycles. I'd have gain months (usually 2) then cut months (however long I felt I needed). During the gain months I'd load up on carbs, good fats, protein...anyting...lol. During cutting I'd only eat protein (eggs, chicken, etc)and some good carbs in the morning.


im sure thats wat ill have to do, but probably in larger amounts, like 4 gain months, and then 1-2 cut months. the cut months are less important to me because i have excellent metabolism so getting cut shouldn't be a problem. its actually my bodies metabolism is my problem now because its tough to keep gained weight on. i know what your talking about, kinda. my friend has a schedule for everything on his phone, lifting schedule, eating schedule (what & when), sleeping schedule. thats too much for me, i eat too much drive-thru and dont get enough sleep to be that serious about it.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Just let it go, man. Smoke a doob and chillax.


thats what everybody should do, all the time.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 29, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> im sure thats wat ill have to do, but probably in larger amounts, like 4 gain months, and then 1-2 cut months. the cut months are less important to me because i have excellent metabolism so getting cut shouldn't be a problem. its actually my bodies metabolism is my problem now because its tough to keep gained weight on. i know what your talking about, kinda. my friend has a schedule for everything on his phone, lifting schedule, eating schedule (what & when), sleeping schedule. thats too much for me, i eat too much drive-thru and dont get enough sleep to be that serious about it.


Yeah...it got too much for me, as well. When I got where I wanted to be I toned it down a bit. Well, a lot. lol


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Because it seems everywhere I see you you're whining. Just let it go, man. Smoke a doob and chillax.


Please link my whinning posts. Thanks


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Do yourself a favor and just report anything you see from unclebuck 99% of the time hes trying to stir a flamewar up



Lets see who is the snitch now?


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Please link my whinning posts. Thanks


Go a page back. Then 2 pages back when your post got deleted. I'm assuming you meant "whining".


----------



## sunni (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Sunni why havnt you deleted this post like you did mine for being insulting for name calling? I guess i was right about the biased part


because i wasnt online?? holy shit excuse me for sleeping.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Go a page back. Then 2 pages back when your post got deleted. I'm assuming you meant "whining".


You serve me well webster. I shall keep you and name you dic (short for dictionary)


----------



## Figong (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> You serve me well webster. I shall keep you and name you dic (short for dictionary)


Exactly what we need, another Finshaggy.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Figong said:


> Exactly what we need, another Finshaggy.



Exactlu what we need, another grammer nazi. Pretty sure thats ub's job


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 29, 2013)

Got my first good ride of the season in today went out at dawn 530 and woke up the whole town haha talking about hitting the gym made me realize I need to respring my rear shock it's for my last years bitch weight...I'm sore as a bastard I used to hit the gym for around four hours a day and never got anywhere near as sore as I am right now.. My palms are bleeding from my soft girly hands trying to hold on to my 450, going to do the executive workout today at the gym.. Sauna, hot tub, pool, cold shower and five guys burger on the way home hahha


----------



## Figong (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Exactlu what we need, another grammer nazi. Pretty sure thats ub's job


I didn't start with grammar yet.. but I don't need to. What you typed leaves nothing to misunderstand in that respect. =)


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Figong said:


> I didn't start with grammar yet.. but I don't need to. What you typed leaves nothing to misunderstand in that respect. =)


Wasnt refering to you


----------



## Figong (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Wasnt refering to you


My bad, you quoted my message so I figured I was the intended target.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Figong said:


> My bad, you quoted my message so I figured I was the intended target.



You quoted me while i was quoting. So i quoted your quote. Wow quote is a fucked up word


----------



## Figong (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> You quoted me while i was quoting. So i quoted your quote. Wow quote is a fucked up word


And I just quoted your reply to the quote of mine that I quoted which you had originally quoted. Now that we've established that, what's happening? hahahha


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> You serve me well webster. I shall keep you and name you dic (short for dictionary)


Go for it. Maybe it'll give you the urge to pick one up.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Figong said:


> And I just quoted your reply to the quote of mine that I quoted which you had originally quoted. Now that we've established that, what's happening? hahahha


Just got back from hunting the ever elusive morel mushroom. came back empty god damnit!! i need to eat some to satisfy this itch


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Go for it. Maybe it'll give you the urge to pick one up.


----------



## Figong (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Just got back from hunting the ever elusive morel mushroom. came back empty god damnit!! i need to eat some to satisfy this itch


Can be difficult from time to time, depending on where you live - good luck with the hunt man, and don't eat every one you may find at once.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2635931Died my whole head purple.


your legs are awesomely thick... I just wanna bite ur ass cheek.. I love when u take pix with things in ur mouth


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


>


Whatever makes you feel better, friend. Have to use google because you're not witty enough to come up with anything yourself. Oh well.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

man wtf did someone just erase my post.... or am I so high I forgot I forgot to post it???? either way that's some bullshit...


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 29, 2013)

theexpress said:


> man wtf did someone just erase my post.... or am I so high I forgot I forgot to post it???? either way that's some bullshit...


hahahahahahaha. That sucks man...I didn't see anything disappear though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2013)

theexpress said:


> your legs are awesomely thick... I just wanna bite ur ass cheek.. I love when u take pix with things in ur mouth


This is the first you've posted here today.
Whatcha smoking that's so good ?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is the first you've posted here today.
> Whatcha smoking that's so good ?


 I figured I was just retarded...




straw d. and................................................................................................................ bluedream


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

wait nooo,, im not that RE tRDED yet.. u erased my post mother fugger!!! lolol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 29, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> your still pretty skinny and i think youll see better gains if you just start eating egg whites and tuna vs supplements. Maybe a creatine cycle. Sorry lil dude, your pretty skinny, like help me open this pickle jar skinny. I dont even work out and my lil bitch arms are twice that size (mostly triceps)


Aww ninja. That's not nice. Some people just have rediculously high metabolisms and can't gain muscle easily. Their lean muscle can be just as strong as the bulk muscle tho.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 29, 2013)

I agree on the back and underarm areas (trapezoids?)

that will make your torso more of a V.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 29, 2013)

I want my husband to start working out again, but he has no motivation to do it alone. And he pisses me off when I work out with him. Cus he moans and bitches about having to work out.

Only time he actually stuck with it was when he was doing it with my brother, but my brother doesn't respect schedules very well. Say they are gonna start at 5 and they arent done until 9 because my brother yaps his jaw for hours. Brother also doesn't care that it bothers me an hubby. 

So.... *sigh*


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

ya know... most of the offensive shit I say im just kidding.. no need to take shit to heart... just putting that out there.... its 75 outside today and sunny.... ima get an 8 ball... who got half on it


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2013)

Fuck the weed haters.

it is a blunt kinda day.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 29, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2636664Fuck the weed haters.
> 
> it is a blunt kinda day.


Gorgeous...


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh stahhhhhp.


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 29, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> Oh stahhhhhp.


Like you didn't already know that...haha.

It's okay...play it cool...lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> Oh stahhhhhp.


Well played.

View attachment 2636686


----------



## Sativied (Apr 29, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> your still pretty skinny and i think youll see better gains if you just start eating egg whites and tuna vs supplements. Maybe a creatine cycle. Sorry lil dude, your pretty skinny, like help me open this pickle jar skinny. *I dont even work out* and *my lil bitch arms are twice that size* (mostly triceps)


Are you sure that's mostly triceps? If that guy is "pretty skinny" I'm Ethiopian.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Gorgeous...


 I saw her first.... back up lol


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Like you didn't already know that...haha.
> 
> It's okay...play it cool...lol


----------



## g00sEgg (Apr 29, 2013)

lol...I'm sure a woman that good lookin's already got a man...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Sunni why havnt you deleted this post like you did mine for being insulting for name calling? I guess i was right about the biased part


i was joking, ninja probably knows it as i have repped him for his very un-farley bod before.

chill, timeismoney.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> lol...I'm sure a woman that good lookin's already got a man...


Haha, something we all think, yet somehow my gorgeous girl was single. A big and sincere thank you to all the asshole men in the world who kept this one available for me


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> lol...I'm sure a woman that good lookin's already got a man...


 yeah all the good ones are taken.....


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, something we all think, yet somehow my gorgeous girl was single. A big and sincere thank you to all the asshole men in the world who kept this one single for me


 ur welcome........ tell her to go back to the pepper spray.. her new bear mace hurts too much


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

yo I need to learn how to be friendly and not an asshole forreal.... I just cant help myself sometimes... I spent soooo many years practicing being an asshole its just second nature now lolool...


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 29, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2636664Fuck the weed haters.
> 
> it is a blunt kinda day.


That reminds me of the hair on the my little pony dolls, or like a Barbie or some hot shit like that


----------



## Sativied (Apr 29, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yo I need to learn how to be friendly and not an asshole forreal.... I just cant help myself sometimes... I spent soooo many years practicing being an asshole its just second nature now lolool...


You should join me some time in an AA (Asshole Anonymous) meeting. They taught me to use Go Advanced, and then Preview, and then read what I am about to post. Not entirely there yet, sometimes I go back to my old ways  but at least I try 



Indagrow said:


> *That reminds me of the hair on the my little pony dolls,* or like a Barbie *or some hot shit like that*


Well let me just make your day then:


----------



## theexpress (Apr 29, 2013)

Sativied said:


> You should join me some time in an AA (Asshole Anonymous) meeting. They thought me to use Go Advanced, and then Preview, and then read what I am about to post. Not entirely there yet, sometimes I go back to my old ways  but at least I try
> 
> Well let me just make your day then:


when do yall meet????? ill bring da coffee


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 29, 2013)

Hitting blunts. Landiesofganja shoot.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 29, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2636878 Hitting blunts. Landiesofganja shoot.


i like your style, your hair, your pants...you seem like a bad ass chick


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 29, 2013)

I would.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dankdalia again


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 29, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2636664Fuck the weed haters.
> 
> it is a blunt kinda day.



No we need the beautiful black hair of yours back


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Why should we have biased people as mods? Why is my post such a big deal to you? So some people are allowed to break rules while others get in trouble for it? Seems legit. if i wanted that i would post at grasscity



Grass city doesnt like RATS either


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Grass city doesnt like RATS either


No one likes rats...


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 30, 2013)

Slam dunk baby!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll get you damn foot, always getting in my way.....


----------



## sunni (Apr 30, 2013)

View attachment 2638274........................


----------



## Sativied (Apr 30, 2013)

^^Pictures of *yourself* thread... not some random girl you found Googling for sexy lips!


----------



## sunni (Apr 30, 2013)

Sativied said:


> ^^Pictures of *yourself* thread... not some random girl you found Googling for sexy lips!


lol to that i say View attachment 2638298


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol to that i say View attachment 2638298


and to that I say...
boom!! ha


----------



## potpimp (Apr 30, 2013)

Sunni you have the cutest, most perfect little "cupid's bow". 

I posted this elsewhere so I might as well post it here. From the wilds of Alaska, it's Potpimp:


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Sunni you have the cutest, most perfect little "cupid's bow".
> 
> I posted this elsewhere so I might as well post it here. From the wilds of Alaska, it's Potpimp:View attachment 2638363


Dude, you look young - you've (only) almost got as much grey as me.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't have any recent pics of myself, here's a slightly older one


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol to that i say View attachment 2638298



Keri from mythbusters is that you?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 1, 2013)

Sativied said:


> I don't have any recent pics of myself, here's a slightly older one


Nooooo!! I wanna see your blonde hair (& big ears)!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 1, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Sunni you have the cutest, most perfect little "cupid's bow".
> 
> I posted this elsewhere so I might as well post it here. From the wilds of Alaska, it's Potpimp:View attachment 2638363



What's Alaska like? Is there an Alaska thread?



sunni said:


> lol to that i say View attachment 2638298


Pretty



Sativied said:


> I don't have any recent pics of myself, here's a slightly older one
> 
> View attachment 2638380


circa 1892


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 1, 2013)

Let's get drunk!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 1, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Let's get drunk!









Pretty tipsy myself atm


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 1, 2013)

Sativied said:


> I don't have any recent pics of myself, here's a slightly older one
> 
> View attachment 2638380



Ma Dude! Are you standing on a tombstone? Where was that? Great pic.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2013)

You'll find it's a lot easier to get drunk if you remove the cap.



PeyoteReligion said:


> Let's get drunk!


----------



## DST (May 1, 2013)

pic of the inside of my arthritic knee.....shexy yesh?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 1, 2013)

DST said:


> pic of the inside of my arthritic knee.....shexy yesh?


Yea you see that fluffy white cotton like material. That's the cartilage in your knee... Even some if it looks torn be happy you have some of it.


I have had 3 knee surgeries and no longer have any cartilage at all. Just bone on bone grinding everyday


----------



## DST (May 1, 2013)

Ouch Ryan, that doesn't sound nice at all.

that was my 4th knee surgery and not a pic of the ACL, which has been completely removed. The most recent was my medial ligament (torn both vertically and horizontally). I have the after pic of that which doesn't have much fluffy white stuff left in it either

Believe you me, I feel for you, dodgy knees are not a nice thing to have (although not the worst thing in the World).


----------



## gioua (May 1, 2013)

DST said:


> pic of the inside of my arthritic knee.....shexy yesh?



I have a video of 2 outta the 3 knee ops I have had.. one they had to open up my knee to remove more torn meniscus.. I sound like rice crispies when I walk now


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 1, 2013)

every time I fully extend my knee ......POP


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

Can't forget my other super star! Have a great day guys, headed out to get some garden work done


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 1, 2013)

I like the out house, where the toilet is literally out-of the - house lol


----------



## gioua (May 1, 2013)

I am Frankenstein 







way... way...way too many surgeries... 


pick an mri/xray/digital images..


----------



## Sativied (May 1, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Ma Dude! Are you standing on a tombstone? Where was that? Great pic.


Thanks, it's a base of a statue near an old ruin of an arena in Turkey. Right around here: http://goo.gl/maps/LzLYj



lahadaextranjera said:


> Nooooo!! I wanna see your blonde hair (& big ears)!!!


 


Well, uhmmm... 



"to that i say":


I got blue eyes though if that helps 




Padawanbater2 said:


> circa 1892


Give or take a century  

Edit: both the picture, and filters are total self-mockery if that wasn't obvious - they are not _that_ old and I'm not _that_ vain. The pic depicts the expression "To put someone on a pedestal"...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 1, 2013)

Duude, you were great in Top Gun. Iceeee!







You poor bastards with the "Trick Knees". I heard that expression a few times when I was a kid (70's) and thought it was just people saying their knees were sketchy (like trick or treat). A couple of years ago I came across a WWII vet's records and on one of them it listed "trick knee". Apparently it was actually an Army medical diagnosis in the 40's.


----------



## potpimp (May 1, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's Alaska like? Is there an Alaska thread?


It's breathtakingly beautiful, wild, cold and dark in the winter and bright and warm in the summer; world class hunting and fishing, great people, an awesome place. There are a few threads here and there and some have pix uploaded by some of us. One of them is in the med forum.


----------



## Sativied (May 1, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Duude, you were great in Top Gun. Iceeee!


LOL! 

Found another old pic in box labeled "Summer 1892":


----------



## zVice (May 1, 2013)

you look a bit different in that one..



Sativied said:


> LOL!
> 
> Found another old pic in box labeled "Summer 1892":
> View attachment 2639172


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You'll find it's a lot easier to get drunk if you remove the cap.


Exactly what cap are you talking about? That's an open bottle with a mustache thingy on the top. Not exactly sure why you think I'm putting an unopened beer to my lips. Put your glasses on old man.


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

Humboldt is getting so big


----------



## potpimp (May 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Humboldt is getting so big


Move to Trinity.


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Humboldt is getting so big


Rent a room already


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Move to Trinity.


LOL, that's all I'm saying



MojoRison said:


> Rent a room already


I tried but they wouldn't take my bitcoins


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

To be honest my first thought was....damn that's cruel he's gonna eat that thing with fava beans and a nice chianti


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

Ziggy had to come out and play to


----------



## potpimp (May 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> To be honest my first thought was....damn that's cruel he's gonna eat that thing with fava beans and a nice chianti


And rabbit stew on the side.


----------



## MojoRison (May 1, 2013)

potpimp said:


> And rabbit stew on the side.


[video=youtube_share;5bGvv2VUP_8]http://youtu.be/5bGvv2VUP_8[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

Haha you guys are so funny 

I think my kids and girl would kill me if I ate any of their pets lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Exactly what cap are you talking about? That's an open bottle with a mustache thingy on the top. Not exactly sure why you think I'm putting an unopened beer to my lips. Put your glasses on old man.


Ease up there cowboy, don't get your skivvies all in a bunch.


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2013)

Some of you need to smoke more weed lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ease up there cowboy, don't get your skivvies all in a bunch.


Oh sorry, didn't mean to upset ya there partner. Lol. Just suggesting you get your vision corrected. Did you think that mustache was real?


----------



## sunni (May 2, 2013)

View attachment 2640922 here giggs! i hope kids and the duckies and the bunnies are good!
today was so beautiful out so i got all girlyed up, sundress and all!


----------



## beardo (May 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2640922 here giggs! i hope kids and the !


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO6BtpIzIiM
[youtube]kO6BtpIzIiM[/youtube]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2640922 here giggs! i hope kids and the duckies and the bunnies are good!
> today was so beautiful out so i got all girlyed up, sundress and all!


Well...can we see the dress? Pretty please?


----------



## sunni (May 2, 2013)

holy tits batman. i dont think ill be wearing that dress to sunday church...jeesus.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> holy tits batman. i dont think ill be wearing that dress to sunday church...jeesus.


Awww...why not? lol


----------



## MojoRison (May 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> holy tits batman. i dont think ill be wearing that dress to sunday church...jeesus.


It`s ok the pastor likes boys anyways


----------



## MojoRison (May 2, 2013)

I have refrained from making any direct comment on a pic from our female posters out of respect for my wife, who is going to skin me alive but I will say this...that last portrait pic of sunni is one of beauty.


----------



## sunni (May 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I have refrained from making any direct comment on a pic from our female posters out of respect for my wife, who is going to skin me alive but I will say this...that last portrait pic of sunni is one of beauty.


thank you. ive been feeling quite confident lately since i started doing insanity, and made major changes in my life like becoming a vegan and quitting cigarettes and i think it shows, that i feel more comfortable with myself lately. despite what people think i have very low self esteem.


----------



## slowbus (May 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> thank you. ive been feeling quite confident lately since i started doing insanity, and made major changes in my life like becoming a vegan and quitting cigarettes and i think it shows, that i feel more comfortable with myself lately. despite what people think i have very low self esteem.



if you're ever really feeling down just take a trip to AK.If one cool girl enters the state in makes the news.Then most of the guys and all the girls will be showing off trying to impress you and win you over.


----------



## sunni (May 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> if you're ever really feeling down just take a trip to AK.If one cool girl enters the state in makes the news.Then most of the guys and all the girls will be showing off trying to impress you and win you over.


hmm might have too its also a chance to punch kron in the face  hahahahahahha oh dear lord i shoulld stop harassin that guy


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> holy tits batman. i dont think ill be wearing that dress to sunday church...jeesus.



Jim Gaffigan talking about thinking dirty while at church 

"peace be with you and an extra piece for you"


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> holy tits batman. i dont think ill be wearing that dress to sunday church...jeesus.


Heeeey wait a minute *squints eyes and looks around* I missed a dress picture, didn't I?


----------



## sunni (May 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Heeeey wait a minute *squints eyes and looks around* I missed a dress picture, didn't I?


damn you did!


----------



## slowbus (May 2, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Heeeey wait a minute *squints eyes and looks around* I missed a dress picture, didn't I?



you did.
maybe Uncle Buck will copy it,jizz on it and send it to you in a pm.That seems to be his best talent,according to him
J/k


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> damn you did!


Dangit! I missed it too, i hate it when people post pics for like five seconds and then take em off. Silly


----------



## kushhound187 (May 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> you did.
> maybe Uncle Buck will copy it,jizz on it and send it to you in a pm.That seems to be his best talent,according to him
> J/k


More like only talent... Creeping around the internet to do that shit. although, because it was fins sister, it isint that bad


----------



## giggles26 (May 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2640922 here giggs! i hope kids and the duckies and the bunnies are good!
> today was so beautiful out so i got all girlyed up, sundress and all!


They are doing good, getting bigger every day. I'm ready for some eggs from the chicks though. to bad gotta wait until fall


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 2, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (May 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


>


Ha no I don't feel like being a dead man....


----------



## giggles26 (May 2, 2013)

What up gangsta


----------



## Kite High (May 2, 2013)

Rabbit stew!! Yum!


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;9-k5J4RxQdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-k5J4RxQdE[/video]


----------



## Kite High (May 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2640922 here giggs! i hope kids and the duckies and the bunnies are good!
> today was so beautiful out so i got all girlyed up, sundress and all!


such a pretty lady...man them eyes


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 2, 2013)

Another oldie.


----------



## dankdalia (May 3, 2013)

my cat and I. he's forever a baby.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 3, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2641485 my cat and I. he's forever a baby.


My favorite part of this pic...the upside-down crosses. Metal as fuck


----------



## kpmarine (May 3, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> My favorite part of this pic...the upside-down crosses. Metal as fuck


Upside-down crosses aren't "metal as fuck" on their own. A choice of leggings isn't what makes one metal.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 3, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Upside-down crosses aren't "metal as fuck" on their own. A choice of leggings isn't what makes one metal.


Sorry dude...upside-down crosses are metal... Of course wearing upside-down cross leggings isn't "what makes one metal", but that's not what I said. I simply implied that I liked the leggings, and that they were metal. Lol.

Besides, it was a compliment to her. No need to contradict man. Chill out and take a toke


----------



## zVice (May 3, 2013)

actually ....


#7.
The Inverted Cross




Misunderstood By:
Satanists, heavy metal bands.
Modern Satanism walks the narrow line between bona fide religion and juvenile attention-seeking farce; like the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster, but with a lot more chains, hair dye and self-mutilation. Generally intended as a giant middle-finger to Christianity, Satanists deliberately adorn themselves with symbols that they think will inspire random people to try to give them a stern talking to.



One of the most popular Satanist symbols is the upside down cross, the reasoning behind which seems obvious enough. With the possible exception of that pentagram thing with the goat's head inside it, the inverted cross is the most immediately recognizable symbol of defiance against Christianity. It's certainly the easiest to tattoo onto your own face.



That's pretty hardcore. But there's only one man on Earth who is death metal enough to have an inverted cross _carved into his own throne_.





Whoa, wait a second...​If those Satanists had paid attention in Sunday school, they would probably realize that the inverted cross is actually the personal trademark of Saint Peter, the first Pope, and one of the most revered figures in Catholic lore. When Peter was martyred by crucifixion he was said to have requested to be crucified upside down because he didn't feel worthy of dying the same way as Jesus. As a result, many dyed-in-the-wool Catholics actually consider the inverted cross to be a more acceptable thing to attach to your tacky jewelry than a regular right-way-up one.





"I'm more metal than you, Satanists!" - last words of St. Peter [apocryphal].​By wearing an upside-down cross, Satanists are unwittingly showing humility and unworthiness before Christ. That makes about as much sense as a neo-Nazi sticking it to the Jews by swearing off pork for life. Take _that_!





PeyoteReligion said:


> Sorry dude, upside-down crosses are metal. This is fact.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 3, 2013)

Lol @ peyote. Ps, your buds not that big either  baaaahahahaaaaa


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 3, 2013)

zVice said:


> actually ....
> 
> 
> #7.
> ...


Lol, for sure dude. Im not that serious about the topic. Upside down crosses are metal and tight. I never said shit about satanism, keep that in mind. It's just a cool image that pisses off most Christians. That's what makes it metal in many peoples eyes. Holy crap. You guys are pissed or what?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Lol @ peyote. Ps, your buds not that big either  baaaahahahaaaaa


Uhh, ok thanks dude. Like I said that's an oldie. As in from my first grow...years ago. I'd say not bad for a first grow. I posted it because this is the pics of yourself thread, and you can see part of my face in the reflection from the tv. But thanks for being a dick for no reason, really called for.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 3, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Uhh, ok thanks dude. Like I said that's an oldie. As in from my first grow...years ago. I'd say not bad for a first grow. I posted it because this is the pics of yourself thread, and you can see part of my face in the reflection from the tv. But thanks for being a dick for no reason, really called for.


Dont get your skivvies in a bunch peyote lol heres my first dirt grow. Buds as big as 2x4s  dont troll if ya cant take a little trollin yourself bud


----------



## NightOwlBono (May 3, 2013)

I feel unsafe posting direct photos of myself,but here is me with a face cover


----------



## gioua (May 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I have refrained from making any direct comment on a pic from our female posters out of respect for my wife, who is going to skin me alive but I will say this...that last portrait pic of sunni is one of beauty.


same way here.. I even kinda feel guilty looking.. lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> *Dont get your skivvies in a bunch *peyote lol heres my first dirt grow. Buds as big as 2x4s  dont troll if ya cant take a little trollin yourself bud


Lol. 



NightOwlBono said:


> I feel unsafe posting direct photos of myself,but here is me with a face cover


Damn, for some reason I picture you as a scantily clad baker with large breast's .
Where the heck did I get that from then ?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 3, 2013)

zVice said:


> actually ....
> 
> 
> #7.
> ...


I tell everyone wearing an upside-down cross this lol. Did you know...this is ours too?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 3, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Uhh, ok thanks dude. Like I said that's an oldie. As in from my first grow...years ago. I'd say not bad for a first grow. I posted it because this is the pics of yourself thread, and you can see part of my face in the reflection from the tv. But thanks for being a dick for no reason, really called for.


I was wondering if you covered half your face with the phone on purpose when I saw that pic lol


----------



## Kite High (May 3, 2013)

NightOwlBono said:


> View attachment 2641572
> 
> I feel unsafe posting direct photos of myself,but here is me with a face cover


SON!!! straighten up your mancave...lol


----------



## Indagrow (May 3, 2013)

NightOwlBono said:


> View attachment 2641572
> 
> I feel unsafe posting direct photos of myself,but here is me with a face cover


retna/iris scanning engaged.. Enhance, enhance, enhance, now just run it through the database, upload the possible matches to a live streaming search.....annnddd... There you are walking your snake backwards on the train going nowhere.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Lol @ peyote. Ps, your buds not that big either  baaaahahahaaaaa



Lol!!! I'm still fantasising over my first grow. Now that was well worth it!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Dont get your skivvies in a bunch peyote lol heres my first dirt grow. Buds as big as 2x4s  dont troll if ya cant take a little trollin yourself bud


I'm failing to see where I trolled anyone? I posted a pic of myself in the pics of yourself thread and complimented dankdalias legging, and now I'm getting trolled? Right. Ok.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 3, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I was wondering if you covered half your face with the phone on purpose when I saw that pic lol


I actually didn't even realize I had part of my face reflecting in the tv when I took the picture until afterwards.


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

You guys argue to damn much lol. Whenever I want some drama in my life I just hop on over to tnt  Here I'll throw up a pic 

It's Friday time to get high!


----------



## Kite High (May 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You guys argue to damn much lol. Whenever I want some drama in my life I just hop on over to tnt  Here I'll throw up a pic
> 
> It's Friday time to get high!
> View attachment 2642143


so the luggage there...planning a trip?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 3, 2013)

Good evening!!!! Sorry to interrupt guys, any of you growing in hydro/NFT?? 

Pic to follow of me ripping my hair out!....


----------



## Kite High (May 3, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Good evening!!!! Sorry to interrupt guys, any of you growing in hydro/NFT??
> 
> Pic to follow of me ripping my hair out!....


don't do hydro apologies...but which hair are you inferring you are going to be ripping out?


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

Kite High said:


> so the luggage there...planning a trip?


Nah decoration, they are from like the 1950's


----------



## Kite High (May 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Nah decoration, they are from like the 1950's


Nice as well....melikes


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Nice as well....melikes


Our house is filled with antiques and then my girl has her own business where she does rustic home decor so lets just say our house is very well decorated


----------



## Kite High (May 3, 2013)

ahh...you are blessed with an awesome lady as I am...we are too lucky you know?


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2013)

Kite High said:


> ahh...you are blessed with an awesome lady as I am...we are too lucky you know?


damn right, she's my partner.


----------



## Kite High (May 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> damn right, she's my partner.


me too...best friend ever...and the rest is just over the top


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You guys argue to damn much lol. Whenever I want some drama in my life I just hop on over to tnt  Here I'll throw up a pic
> 
> It's Friday time to get high!
> View attachment 2642143


Youre totally right gigs. I let a troll get to me, when I should have just ignored the uncalled for insults.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 3, 2013)

did somebody say dick for no reason?

don't tempt me into posting the pics that all the ladies have been waiting for. of my dick.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> did somebody say dick for no reason?
> 
> don't tempt me into posting the pics that all the ladies have been waiting for. of my dick.


And the anticipation is palpable.
Note the breathless silence.


----------



## chewberto (May 3, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Another oldie.


nice v-cut bro! Lol Jk


----------



## chewberto (May 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You guys argue to damn much lol. Whenever I want some drama in my life I just hop on over to tnt  Here I'll throw up a pic
> 
> It's Friday time to get high!
> View attachment 2642143


Can we talk suitcases for a minute!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> nice v-cut bro! Lol Jk





chewberto said:


> Can we talk suitcases for a minute!


lmfao

You observant son of a bitch, you!


----------



## chewberto (May 3, 2013)

Thought I would pop in for some observational commentary!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 4, 2013)

I'm glad you did, I had a great laugh out of it!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 4, 2013)

chewberto said:


> nice v-cut bro! Lol Jk


Haha no, much worse I'm afraid. It's the dread bacon collar. It's all stretched out.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 4, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Youre totally right gigs. I let a troll get to me, when I should have just ignored the uncalled for insults.


Exactly. It's not like you've been that complimentary about others pics. Have you?? Lol!! what goes around......


----------



## kpmarine (May 4, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Sorry dude...upside-down crosses are metal... Of course wearing upside-down cross leggings isn't "what makes one metal", but that's not what I said. I simply implied that I liked the leggings, and that they were metal. Lol.
> 
> Besides, it was a compliment to her. No need to contradict man. Chill out and take a toke


Very well, I suppose "metal" is a bit subjective. You have a point. To me, metal is not just an adjective. I reserve the right to contradict though, there's nothing wrong that. For example, you just contradicted me.


----------



## kpmarine (May 4, 2013)

I haven't put one up yet. Why not?  Playing with the keffiyeh I got in the Marines.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 4, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Youre totally right gigs. I let a troll get to me, when I should have just ignored the uncalled for insults.


Im sorry peyote, i didnt mean to hurt your feelings. Put some rhino skin in your coffee ya sally. I didnt think youd cry. I didnt even insult you, i just laughed a little. Im still laughin, relaaax bro, lifes too short to lament


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Exactly. It's not like you've been that complimentary about others pics. Have you?? Lol!! what goes around......


Bada-bing  what do we have for the lovely lahdy behind door number three...ITS A NEW CARRRR! Thanks for playing lahada


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 4, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> I haven't put one up yet. Why not? View attachment 2642741 Playing with the keffiyeh I got in the Marines.


I love this, i will look at your avaitar w a curled stash from now on.


----------



## kpmarine (May 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I love this, i will look at your avaitar w a curled stash from now on.


I love my handlebar. Sadly, the local authorities frown upon me throwing on a cape, curling it maniacally, and tying women to train tracks.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 4, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> I love my handlebar. Sadly, the local authorities frown upon me throwing on a cape, curling it maniacally, and tying women to train tracks.


i keep picturing a fat ninja swinging in on a rope and acidentally knockin snidely whiplash out and rescueing the damsel. I would rescue that damsel, shes pretty sexy


----------



## kpmarine (May 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> i keep picturing a fat ninja swinging in on a rope and acidentally knockin snidely whiplash out and rescueing the damsel. I would rescue that damsel, shes pretty sexy


You seem unclear on North American traditions. Only Dudley-do-right is legally allowed to save damsels bound to train tracks.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 4, 2013)

Now he should be your avi. Same top hat, same purple jacket, same long chin....but with an upper lip beard!!! Thats curly!!!


----------



## kpmarine (May 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Now he should be your avi. Same top hat, same purple jacket, same long chin....but with an upper lip beard!!! Thats curly!!!


Sadly, the ladies do not share our enthusiasm for the handlebar. There's a sort of lifestyle attached. For some reason, the more attention you pay to your 'stache; the less likely ladies are to request a ride on it.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 4, 2013)

You mean this guy cant get laid?? Waaaaaaaht?


----------



## giggles26 (May 4, 2013)

Just rolling thru, have a good day guys


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 4, 2013)

Proof of your green thumb


----------



## potpimp (May 4, 2013)

MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2013)

LOL assssssssss if you did that


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 5, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Exactly. It's not like you've been that complimentary about others pics. Have you?? Lol!! what goes around......


Im sorry, did I ever insult anyone's pics? I'd really like to know? So just because I don't "compliment" everyone, that makes me a target? I really don't understand that reasoning. I didn't like enough of your pics so you are upset with me now? Lol, I just don't get it. If I have been offensive, please show me where.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Lol, for sure dude. Im not that serious about the topic. Upside down crosses are metal and tight. I never said shit about satanism, keep that in mind. It's just a cool image that pisses off most Christians. That's what makes it metal in many peoples eyes. Holy crap. You guys are pissed or what?


wow . . . . .to funny and pathetic, sorry but metal is twilight as fuck






screaming with make up on . . . . super hard core


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 5, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> wow . . . . .to funny and pathetic, sorry but metal is twilight as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so cool.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 5, 2013)

metel head acts like metal head . . . . . . .carry on


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 5, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> You are so cool.


I just had a knight that would laugh....once again at yur ass.....you sounded so tough and then you fell down by the way side lil peyot. I thought you were a tough skin, guess i was wrong.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 5, 2013)

So, quatro de may.... Sorry for the mis-translation. It was alot of fun for all. I hope someone drank a good tequila shot and chased it down with 5 dalla margs like me. Uno mas seinorita. Grass I ass


----------



## neosapien (May 6, 2013)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sunni (May 6, 2013)

omg. wantttttttttttttt


----------



## joe macclennan (May 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg. wantttttttttttttt



If you truly want i'm sure there are many who would be willing to help with conception.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> If you truly want i'm sure there are many who would be willing to help with conception.


I've got too many kiddies already & will respectfully bow out of the running (even though my fertility track record is apparently off the fucking charts). ~ See what I did there ? ~
I whisper sweet nothings into my lady's ear & BAM, preggo again.
I'm glad that part is finally over & we can just practice now.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 6, 2013)

Practicing is my favorite part.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Practicing is my favorite part.


Sorry about that, I was practicing my "Like" moves.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Im sorry, did I ever insult anyone's pics? I'd really like to know? So just because I don't "compliment" everyone, that makes me a target? I really don't understand that reasoning. I didn't like enough of your pics so you are upset with me now? Lol, I just don't get it. If I have been offensive, please show me where.


You know very well what you wrote about all the women on RIU and how unattractive they are and then you get butt hurt when you think people attacked yours!! I don't need to quote that. You also had a go at a few of the guys for liking their pics. Like ninja said- u wanna put some rhino skin in your tea. Or, don't dish it if u can't take it.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 7, 2013)

Long ago when my cub was knee high to a grasshopper


----------



## gioua (May 7, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Long ago when my cub was knee high to a grasshopper


is this you in the pic?


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2013)

What up riu! This is what happens when giggles takes medibles to a school play


----------



## Kite High (May 7, 2013)

Gig I wanna party with you bro...You a nutzoid like me!!! LOL


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Gig I wanna party with you bro...You a nutzoid like me!!! LOL


Who doesn't wanna party with me lol. 

Shit sunni wants to kidnap my girl from me. Speaking of girl. She got in on the fun to 



everyday is a good day in giggles house


----------



## Kite High (May 7, 2013)

big deal...I wanna kidnap Sunni...lol...jk....ok well

and respectfully your girl is gorgeous...


----------



## giggles26 (May 7, 2013)

Kite High said:


> big deal...I wanna kidnap Sunni...lol...jk....ok well
> 
> and respectfully your girl is gorgeous...


Thanks bro, and you said it was a big deal. You started it. YOU said you wanted to party with me lol.

What can I say I'm just a laid back kinda dude

This is what happens when my youngest gets the camera lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 8, 2013)

One fun night, seems like eons ago. We were drinking hendricks gin at a friends house. That stuffs crap. If you like the taste of potpourri youll love it. If not, go with mumbai...lol...bombay. That sapphire is good stuff.  oops, deleted the pic lol  found it


----------



## giggles26 (May 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> One fun night, seems like eons ago. We were drinking hendricks gin at a friends house. That stuffs crap. If you like the taste of potpourri youll love it. If not, go with mumbai...lol...bombay. That sapphire is good stuff.  oops, deleted the pic lol  found it
> View attachment 2647452


Ninja big buds, I'd say nice but that hps light hides a lot of stuff lol 

Oh and why you gotta be a thread killer? You come in here and everyone left lol. You gotta be more of an attention whore and post something like this  haha..

Yep I'm stoned, today is a good day


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 8, 2013)

** My favorite hat, it's older than 90% of the members here lol.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 8, 2013)

Dunno whats up these days. I havent heard from carne in forever, docs on hiatus, hereshegrows disapeared with miss rabbit i think. Rainbow and sunni are hangin out with rainbows pet asian. Flamings probly squeezin out a watermelon, and peyotes butts all hurt for some reason. Its gettin nice out all over bro, everyones outdoor gardens are going in, lawns need cuttin, kids need sun, parents need beaches, growers need AC. You know, that kinda stuff. I do miss carne though, cant wait for him to show back up.
COME BACK CARNE SECA!!!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 8, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *View attachment 2647743* My favorite hat, it's older than 90% of the members here lol.


looks like it was stolen from indiana jones


----------



## BarnBuster (May 8, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> My favorite hat, it's older than 90% of the members here lol.


got that Felton/Muir Woods/Orvis look to it.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 8, 2013)

The guy that owned it managed a River Boat. It had a bar with a bunch of panties hanging off the ceiling
and maybe a restaurant??
The boat was permanently parked along the Sacramento River, it's so long ago I hardly remember and those 
were da days of the Black out for me  ssso many brain cells ...


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Dunno whats up these days. I havent heard from carne in forever, docs on hiatus, hereshegrows disapeared with miss rabbit i think. Rainbow and sunni are hangin out with rainbows pet asian. Flamings probly squeezin out a watermelon, and peyotes butts all hurt for some reason. Its gettin nice out all over bro, everyones outdoor gardens are going in, lawns need cuttin, kids need sun, parents need beaches, growers need AC. You know, that kinda stuff. I do miss carne though, cant wait for him to show back up.
> COME BACK CARNE SECA!!!!!


carne is gone but wehope he comesback
doc is doing stuff he will be back, hes fine though
hereshegrows has been online alot
im never offline ? so i dont know why you think im gone. 
flaming posted this morning


----------



## giggles26 (May 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> carne is gone but wehope he comesback
> doc is doing stuff he will be back, hes fine though
> hereshegrows has been online alot
> im never offline ? so i dont know why you think im gone.
> flaming posted this morning


He's just sad sunni, all he wants is love lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> He's just sad sunni, all he wants is love lol


[youtube]sVrDQQIiweE[/youtube]


----------



## neosapien (May 8, 2013)

Here's me doing the dad thing at the mall the other day. I hope nobody recognizes me.


----------



## Kite High (May 8, 2013)

Oh shit!! Its you!!


----------



## Kite High (May 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> carne is gone but wehope he comesback
> doc is doing stuff he will be back, hes fine though
> hereshegrows has been online alot
> im never offline ? so i dont know why you think im gone.
> flaming posted this morning


Any idea why Carne is gone? That sux


----------



## Kite High (May 8, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *View attachment 2647743* My favorite hat, it's older than 90% of the members here lol.


Lovin the hat


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Any idea why Carne is gone? That sux


yes i have a reason and speculation


----------



## giggles26 (May 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Here's me doing the dad thing at the mall the other day. I hope nobody recognizes me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648056


Hey I know that mall! lol


----------



## Kite High (May 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes i have a reason and speculation


Well I just hope he is doing great. Really like that dood.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 8, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Well I just hope he is doing great. Really like that dood.


Also Scrogdolyte, cannabineer too. What's happened to our golden oldies?


----------



## Kite High (May 8, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Also Scrogdolyte, cannabineer too. What's happened to our golden oldies?


*cn is gonna be a dad I think*...i miss srog too

I got the impression that he was beyond that life stage.
I'm pretty sure he's older than I am & I'm beyond that.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 8, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Also Scrogdolyte, cannabineer too. What's happened to our golden oldies?


Thats right! Cannabineers MIA...aliens must be back again. Thats it, ninja vs aliens. Bring it bitches, my kungfu is fabulous


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2013)

well its sad to see old members go or be idle for a while but thats how it is.  people move on *cry*


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 8, 2013)

i miss neer hes a funny guy. and don't worry even when people take a break they always come back, I didn't post for about a year once but riu has a funny way of being a permanent internet home for me


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2013)

Kite High said:


> *cn is gonna be a dad I think*...i miss srog too
> 
> I got the impression that he was beyond that life stage.
> I'm pretty sure he's older than I am & I'm beyond that.
> ...


no one:/,..............


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2013)

Kite High said:


> *cn is gonna be a dad I think*...i miss srog too
> 
> I got the impression that he was beyond that life stage.
> I'm pretty sure he's older than I am & I'm beyond that.
> ...


That was me - sorry, I fucked up.
Too many buttons too close together.

I was trying to answer you & am not sure WTF happened.
My bad.


----------



## Kite High (May 8, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That was me - sorry, I fucked up.
> Too many buttons too close together.
> 
> I was trying to answer you & am not sure WTF happened.
> My bad.


ok bro...its all good just kinda wowed me..lol

but he eluded to it in his grow thread stating due to life changes he would have to stop growing and then stopped posting as well


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That was me - sorry, I fucked up.
> Too many buttons too close together.
> 
> I was trying to answer you & am not sure WTF happened.
> My bad.


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!! im like mods dont edit posts like that hahahahah and here it was you!!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 8, 2013)

^^^^^^ Stonners^^^^^ LOL!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!! im like mods dont edit posts like that hahahahah and here it was you!!!!


Yep, I'm the dumb ass - but an honest dumb-ass at least.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 8, 2013)

That is how you spell it?? Stonner or Stoner, Man stoned again..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 8, 2013)

Kite High said:


> *cn is gonna be a dad I think*...i miss srog too
> 
> I got the impression that he was beyond that life stage.
> I'm pretty sure he's older than I am & I'm beyond that.


Scrog is a 50 yr old step dad so I doubt he's planning on anymore. His wife didn't want an indoor grow so he may be holding off for the outdoor. Although he wasn't too happy with last years weather/harvest. As for Cn, I had the impression he came across a few cantankerous beings who he couldnt be bothered to argue with. Miss 'em both.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2013)

this place sucks without carne and cannabineer to keep me in line.

just kidding, i still love it. but i miss those fuckers.


edit: and see4 is gone too. WTF.


----------



## slowbus (May 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this place sucks without carne and cannabineer to keep me in line.
> 
> just kidding, i still love it. but i miss those fuckers.
> 
> ...



yep , those two both had good sense of humor.See4 will be back in the fall I'[m guessing


----------



## dankdalia (May 9, 2013)

Bedtime blunt.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 9, 2013)

Truu said:


> Senior prom...lots of drugs.


The guy on the left looks like hed be a good time at Dante s with lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this place sucks without carne and cannabineer to keep me in line.
> 
> just kidding, i still love it. but i miss those fuckers.
> 
> ...


Hey see 4' ill cut off yur dick an stab you in the throught with it.......sally. Mego missis yur face


----------



## gioua (May 9, 2013)

See4 ? never heard of him


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 9, 2013)




----------



## kushhound187 (May 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> See4 ? never heard of him


Hes a troll. but not a bad one. he is actually really amusing most of the time. 

at first i really hated the trolls, but they harrass all new members. once the thrill of that is over, they move onto their next target.

see4 can be pretty funny tho. theres no doubt about that


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 9, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


>



The bear would get a kick out of that lol... ahhh chemistry


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, I'm the dumb ass - but an honest dumb-ass at least.



Well then , you want to hear a funny story about ass.

I visited my mother and she pulled out some writings from elementary school.

When I was writing my little story I wrote "ass" in place of every as.


The air was cold ass ice.


----------



## gioua (May 9, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> Hes a troll. but not a bad one. he is actually really amusing most of the time.
> 
> at first i really hated the trolls, but they harrass all new members. once the thrill of that is over, they move onto their next target.
> 
> see4 can be pretty funny tho. theres no doubt about that


yeah I felt like trolling that post.. he'd love it..


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Just rolling thru, have a good day guys
> 
> View attachment 2643103View attachment 2643104View attachment 2643105View attachment 2643106View attachment 2643107View attachment 2643108View attachment 2643109View attachment 2643110View attachment 2643111View attachment 2643112View attachment 2643113


You look like I thought haha. Weird...Not really like I thought, but I'm not surprised at all lol.
You look like on of my bros from upstate NY lol


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2640922 here giggs! i hope kids and the duckies and the bunnies are good!
> today was so beautiful out so i got all girlyed up, sundress and all!


Oh my! Dolled up you did get!


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Oh my! Dolled up you did get!


lol my face looks the same as it always done ive done my make up the same way since highschool. but I ment like I was wearing a dress dunno generally don't wear dresses that are pink n yellow and flowerily hahaha


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 9, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2600877
> anything to stop this cock fight haha


Mmmmm. "Like"!


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol my face looks the same as it always done ive done my make up the same way since highschool. but I ment like I was wearing a dress dunno generally don't wear dresses that are pink n yellow and flowerily hahaha


Yeahh, totally missed the dress in the pic lol. All beauty in that face! "LIKE"!
PS, I don't wear a lot of pink and yellow lol, but I do love pastels!


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 9, 2013)

sunni said:


>


I'm mad she got her feet in the cheese LMAO!!!


----------



## Johnston270 (May 9, 2013)

*^^^ridin high^^^*
View attachment 2649083....no puedo sentir mi cara....


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 9, 2013)

Johnston270 said:


> *^^^ridin high^^^*
> View attachment 2649080View attachment 2649083....no puedo sentir mi cara....


frotar alguna suciedad en él...


----------



## giggles26 (May 9, 2013)

Slim Shady is that you????


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Slim Shady is that you????


First thing came to my mind what white power LMAO!


----------



## dankdalia (May 9, 2013)

Blurred


----------



## Grandpapy (May 9, 2013)

It's a sticky finger type of day!


----------



## Kite High (May 9, 2013)

thats nice dood


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 9, 2013)

Kite High said:


> thats nice dood


Whats a dood?? you mean dude?


----------



## Kite High (May 9, 2013)

just a spelling spin is all


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 9, 2013)

*At first I was like*

*Then I"m like
*


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 9, 2013)

or was it the other way around?


----------



## Johnston270 (May 9, 2013)

*la magic **"BLACK" desk lol..... t

*View attachment 2649633...*MarleyTym...*View attachment 2649626View attachment 2649634


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 9, 2013)

Johnston270 said:


> *^^^ridin high^^^*
> View attachment 2649080View attachment 2649083....no puedo sentir mi cara....



Lay off the bath salts a while


----------



## Johnston270 (May 9, 2013)

all natural


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 9, 2013)

Whatd i miss?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Whatd i miss?


...a near bath  ...but dude's going McConaughey.


----------



## Johnston270 (May 10, 2013)

lol very nice shit tlkin on computers.. smoke a L.. u wudnt say it personally lol thts a promise
tomar l aliento d sus pulmones..


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 10, 2013)

Learn how to spell...and post pictures. Double fail, wait, your assuming we all understand your language, make that a triple fail lol three strikes and your out amigo. Adious


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 10, 2013)

Johnston270 said:


> lol very nice shit tlkin on computers.. smoke a L.. u wudnt say it personally lol thts a promise
> tomar l aliento d sus pulmones..


Que te pasa? Yo creo hablas mierda y no queremos cabrons en este sitio.


----------



## aknight3 (May 10, 2013)

play nice children


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 10, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Learn how to spell...and post pictures. Double fail, wait, *your* assuming we all understand your language, make that a triple fail lol three strikes and *your* out amigo. Adious


That first and second *"your"* need to be 


Okay now i am forgetting this site is RIU not TIU.
Don't hate, appreciate!


----------



## Johnston270 (May 10, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Que te pasa? Yo creo hablas mierda y no queremos cabrons en este sitio.


¿komo? me defendí... no dijo nada asta k lo hicieran..


----------



## Johnston270 (May 10, 2013)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> That first and second *"your"* need to be
> 
> 
> Okay now i am forgetting this site is RIU not TIU.
> Don't hate, appreciate!


i kno.. i cant help but react back... fukin human nature.. but let them they dont know the tru reality


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 10, 2013)

Johnston270 said:


> lol very nice shit tlkin on computers.. smoke a L.. u wudnt say it personally lol thts a promise
> tomar l aliento d sus pulmones..


^ this is jiberish


tryingtogrow89 said:


> That first and second *"your"* need to be
> 
> 
> Okay now i am forgetting this site is RIU not TIU.
> Don't hate, appreciate!


I knew i was going to screw up somthing in that post that i was going to get called out for lol i dont have spell check on my ipad and im kinda sorta a hillbilly from the sticks so i never won the spelling bee but come on. I feel like im reading somthing a white trash teeny bopper just texted lol, oh by the way, that james bond movie that your avatar played the villan in was pretty damn good for a bond flick.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 10, 2013)

Johnston270 said:


> i kno.. i cant help but react back... fukin human nature.. but let them they dont know the tru reality


They dont know the true reality huh? Your sounding like quite the internet tough guy for a dude with under 50 posts. You might want to try a different thread dude, just sayin.


----------



## Johnston270 (May 10, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> ^ this is jiberish
> 
> I knew i was going to screw up somthing in that post that i was going to get called out for lol i dont have spell check on my ipad and im kinda sorta a hillbilly from the sticks so i never won the spelling bee but come on. I feel like im reading somthing a white trash teeny bopper just texted lol, oh by the way, that james bond movie that your avatar played the villan in was pretty damn good for a bond flick.


ur 1 bored person..


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 10, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> ^ this is jiberish
> 
> I knew i was going to screw up somthing in that post that i was going to get called out for lol i dont have spell check on my ipad and im kinda sorta a hillbilly from the sticks so i never won the spelling bee but come on. I feel like im reading somthing a white trash teeny bopper just texted lol, oh by the way, that james bond movie that your avatar played the villan in was pretty damn good for a bond flick.


Are you sure you're not confusing your movies?
Its not from a bond's film...
Maybe there is a character in that bond movie that looks like the guy in my avatar?


----------



## Johnston270 (May 10, 2013)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Are you sure you're not confusing your movies?
> Its not from a bond's film...
> Maybe there is a character in that bond movie that looks like the guy in my avatar?


i love tht avatar.. based on true person.. southwest-west texas is no fuckin joke


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 10, 2013)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Are you sure you're not confusing your movies?
> Its not from a bond's film...
> Maybe there is a character in that bond movie that looks like the guy in my avatar?


Im pretty sure hes the villan in skyfall, a newer bond flick. Check it out, youll dig it.


Johnston270 said:


> ur 1 bored person..


Man, i got a job, family, dog, girlfriend, house, garden, and hobbys. Im no where near bored. Personally, i ilke this thread and the peeps that frequent it. You somehow managed to piss off like five people as soon as you showed up bud. I dont like friction so dont make it and well all just sit around and blow fat joints and laugh at giggles duck pictures. 


Johnston270 said:


> i love tht avatar.. based on true person.. southwest-west texas is no fuckin joke


Ive spent my time in texas. Austin texas is one of my favorite places on the planet. Brownsville is a party, corpus too. Dallas is a little pretentious for me and that san antonio bar scene frickin rocks, but austin, damn i could retire there. I dont care where you are in texas, i recommend always having a gun in your truck. The heat does wierd things to people there. I wish i would have bought mine earlier, i could have stopped a woman from getting her face beat in. Ahh crazies suck but i miss that heat


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 10, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im pretty sure hes the villan in skyfall, a newer bond flick. Check it out, youll dig it.
> 
> Man, i got a job, family, dog, girlfriend, house, garden, and hobbys. Im no where near bored. Personally, i ilke this thread and the peeps that frequent it. You somehow managed to piss off like five people as soon as you showed up bud. I dont like friction so dont make it and well all just sit around and blow fat joints and laugh at giggles duck pictures.
> 
> Ive spent my time in texas. Austin texas is one of my favorite places on the planet. Brownsville is a party, corpus too. Dallas is a little pretentious for me and that san antonio bar scene frickin rocks, but austin, damn i could retire there. I dont care where you are in texas, i recommend always having a gun in your truck. The heat does wierd things to people there. I wish i would have bought mine earlier, i could have stopped a woman from getting her face beat in. Ahh crazies suck but i miss that heat


Oh okay javier bardem is in it, gotch ya!
I thought you meant that exact character. lol


----------



## joe macclennan (May 10, 2013)

*

Ive spent my time in texas. Austin texas is one of my favorite places on the planet.​




*Texas eh? You know what they say bout texas. Only steers and .......


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 10, 2013)

Oh joe, long time no see. Ive heard that stupid line so many times, i just didnt think you were one of those "queer" fearing folks. Dont worry, if you go to austin i doubt youll catch it. Ya might get a pretty good tan and get to hear some sweet music


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 10, 2013)

Johnston270 said:


> ¿komo? me defendí... no dijo nada asta k lo hicieran..


'como' ? 'hasta'? Estoy pensando escribes muy mal también! Joder!!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 10, 2013)

Armin tonight at festival pier!!!  ill post pics after


----------



## Kite High (May 10, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Oh joe, long time no see. Ive heard that stupid line so many times, i just didnt think you were one of those "queer" fearing folks. Dont worry, if you go to austin i doubt youll catch it. Ya might get a pretty good tan and get to hear some sweet music


Austin Rocks!! and Blues


----------



## joe macclennan (May 10, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Oh joe, long time no see. Ive heard that stupid line so many times, i just didnt think you were one of those "queer" fearing folks. Dont worry, if you go to austin i doubt youll catch it. Ya might get a pretty good tan and get to hear some sweet music


I'm not worried bout catchin "the gay" lol and i'm not a queer fearing guy. 

I had to say it. I just watched full metal jacket the other nite. No offense intended.


----------



## 420God (May 10, 2013)

Loving this weather!


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2013)

what drink is in your hand


----------



## 420God (May 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> what drink is in your hand


Mike's Hard Black Cherry Lemonade. I don't drink much.


----------



## sunni (May 10, 2013)

420God said:


> Mike's Hard Black Cherry Lemonade. I don't drink much.


was curious ^_^


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 10, 2013)

420God said:


> Loving this weather!


The weather has been soooo nice lately!
I almost went swimming in the lake today!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2013)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> The weather has been soooo nice lately!
> I almost went swimming in the lake today!


I don't know where you're at, but here the ice has just gone out on the lakes within the last 10 days or so & that would quickly make my outie an innie.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 10, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't know where you're at, but here the ice has just gone out on the lakes within the last 10 days or so & that would quickly make my outie an innie.


wa state.
pac nw
Where are you?


----------



## slowbus (May 10, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't know where you're at, but here the ice has just gone out on the lakes within the last 10 days or so & that would quickly make my outie an innie.


the lake at my place still has over 3 feet of ice.We just drilled it today to see how thick it was


----------



## Kite High (May 10, 2013)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> wa state.
> pac nw
> Where are you?


GWN is in Alaska if memory serves me correctly


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 10, 2013)

Armin tonight was fucking amazing, had to get shut down 30 minutes early due to a massive thunderstorm but still one of the best shows I've been too


----------



## kpmarine (May 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *View attachment 2647743* My favorite hat, it's older than 90% of the members here lol.


Nice hat. Is that a Mallory?


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 11, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Nice hat. Is that a Mallory?


Made by Crofut & Knapp, 5th Ave. New York


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Made by Crofut & Knapp, 5th Ave. New York


Somthing tells me that thing is worth lots of money, have you done any reaserch into its value?


----------



## beardo (May 11, 2013)




----------



## beardo (May 11, 2013)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 11, 2013)

420God said:


> Mike's Hard Black Cherry Lemonade. I don't drink much.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *At first I was like*
> View attachment 2649372
> *Then I"m like
> *


Dude you look like Tommy chong lol






*View attachment 2649373*


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 11, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Somthing tells me that thing is worth lots of money, have you done any reaserch into its value?


Wouldn't know where to start..


----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 11, 2013)

Casual attire.


----------



## spek9 (May 11, 2013)

Thought this would be interesting, so here goes...

Me, after borrowing a 'wild' rose:



Getting prepared to produce/edit a beat for some lyrics I wrote:



Downtown Toronto after wheatpasting up a political statement:



Writing one of my wheatpaste graffiti pieces out of part of one of my lyrics:



Writing a poem:



...speaks for itself:



My girl and I in Curacao:



-spek


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 11, 2013)

Thats funny, ive seen spec tags in austin and the 780


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 11, 2013)

beardo said:


>


....

SCARY!

I think I could take most women in a fight, and some men.. but that chick is bigger than alot of men I know!

I saw a chick with shoulders like hers at the grocery store a few days ago. You could SEE the muscles moving under her skin! She had big fake titties...didn't make her look feminine tho. lol


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 11, 2013)

Making progress slowly but surely, 1 month today since I started


----------



## joe macclennan (May 12, 2013)

beardo said:


>


That's just gross


----------



## MojoRison (May 12, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Making progress slowly but surely, 1 month today since I started
> 
> View attachment 2652787


Just one question, what is the end goal? 
You look fit to me for your size, this is just an observation and by no means a jab at you.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Just one question, what is the end goal?
> You look fit to me for your size, this is just an observation and by no means a jab at you.


started 6 ft 150 lbs 8% body fat, currently 159 9% , end goal 170 to 175 and 8% depending how i feel


----------



## slowbus (May 12, 2013)

^^^^looks like somebody needs a sammich


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^looks like somebody needs a sammich


That used to be me but then I ate all the sandwiches, biscuits, ice-cream and Belgian waffles and now you can see me standing sideways!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Making progress slowly but surely, 1 month today since I started
> 
> View attachment 2652787


I think your end goal is reasonable. However watch the fat%. I started gym at 15 and I love those protein drinks.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 12, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> started 6 ft 150 lbs 8% body fat, currently 159 9% , end goal 170 to 175 and 8% depending how i feel




Here's me @ 180, eat a sandwich Brother.....I just noticed I need to clean this mirror.


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2013)

Bang bang


----------



## gioua (May 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Bang bang




from My knowledge of Giggles wifey.. this is not the best part of her..... she has a great smile + eyes.+ deals with Giggles on a daily basis.. 

Happy Moms day to all..


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2013)

Haha she just laughed and said awwww.


----------



## gioua (May 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha she just laughed and said awwww.


she gets to smack ya.. as we all know ya deserve it..


----------



## giggles26 (May 12, 2013)

What are the odds, she just smacked me and hadn't even read that yet lol!


----------



## g00sEgg (May 12, 2013)

potpimp said:


> View attachment 2654065
> 
> I was using the self timer and forgot to actually flex my biceps. I'm going to rename my toilet from "John" to "Jim"; that way I can say "Every morning I start my day in the Jim".



Looks like you're flexing to me....lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

You got lovely hands giggles lol So feminine


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2013)

i wouldn't turn down a handjob from giggles.


----------



## kpmarine (May 12, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Somthing tells me that thing is worth lots of money, have you done any reaserch into its value?


You don't sell a good hat. Monetary value is irrelevant.


----------



## potpimp (May 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i wouldn't turn down a handjob from giggles.


I think I'm going to use that in my sig. ...yes I am.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 12, 2013)

Good work Perfextionist. Keep at it, and please don't use the roids. Your metabolism has to be ridiculous. 20 lb gains are not realistic within a year without using something you shouldn't. As I mentioned in my PM, creatine is hard on the kidneys. Just make sure you keep it real and set reasonable expectations so you don't do something silly. PM me if you want some wo tips that will help you blow up naturally, healthy, and quick. 

Everyone else, shut up. I don't see your pics here with your shirt off. Perfextionist is cooler than Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## kpmarine (May 12, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Here's me @ 180, eat a sandwich Brother.....I just noticed I need to clean this mirror.


It's like a skinny Stephen King.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 12, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Good work Perfextionist. Keep at it, and please don't use the roids. Your metabolism has to be ridiculous. 20 lb gains are not realistic within a year without using something you shouldn't. As I mentioned in my PM, creatine is hard on the kidneys. Just make sure you keep it real and set reasonable expectations so you don't do something silly. PM me if you want some wo tips that will help you blow up naturally, healthy, and quick.
> 
> Everyone else, shut up. I don't see your pics here with your shirt off. Perfextionist is cooler than Cool Hand Luke.


wtf are you even talking about? Something like 4 pages ago? lol And yes...creatine is very hard on the kidneys.


----------



## sunni (May 12, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Good work Perfextionist. Keep at it, and please don't use the roids. Your metabolism has to be ridiculous. 20 lb gains are not realistic within a year without using something you shouldn't. As I mentioned in my PM, creatine is hard on the kidneys. Just make sure you keep it real and set reasonable expectations so you don't do something silly. PM me if you want some wo tips that will help you blow up naturally, healthy, and quick.
> 
> Everyone else, shut up. I don't see your pics here with your shirt off. Perfextionist is cooler than Cool Hand Luke.


so perf. is cooler than cool hand luke
and im cooler than the other side of the pillow

dude youre cooler than ice cubes.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> so perf. is cooler than cool hand luke
> and im cooler than the other side of the pillow
> 
> dude youre cooler than ice cubes.


Bubble hash is on clayton tonight...lol


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 12, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Good work Perfextionist. Keep at it, and please don't use the roids. Your metabolism has to be ridiculous. 20 lb gains are not realistic within a year without using something you shouldn't. As I mentioned in my PM, creatine is hard on the kidneys. Just make sure you keep it real and set reasonable expectations so you don't do something silly. PM me if you want some wo tips that will help you blow up naturally, healthy, and quick.
> 
> Everyone else, shut up. I don't see your pics here with your shirt off. Perfextionist is cooler than Cool Hand Luke.


Thanks man and don't worry I'd never take roids fuck that shit, my metabolism is ridiculous and beleive me guys I do/have been eating a ton since I've been trying to build up. Today I had, 4 eggs 4 pieces of toast yogurt and milk for breakfast, grilled chicken brown rice mashed potatoes and broccoli for lunch/dinner and in a bit I'll get a tuna sandwich and some type of starch side. I eat 3 meals a day regularly 

I take amp strength multivitamin pack 90 minutes before workout 



and insanity pump fuel 40 minutes before workout



Yes I do know that these contain creatine but I drink a ton of water while I'm lifting, 100oz plus an hour I bring a 20 oz water bottle that I refill between circuits and drink after every set and I don't stop drinking water for hours after the gym until the creatine has worked out (you can tell by how yellow your piss is lol)

I'm just going to keep going each day until i reach my goal I have no idea how long it will take


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Thanks man and don't worry I'd never take roids fuck that shit, my metabolism is ridiculous and beleive me guys I do/have been eating a ton since I've been trying to build up. Today I had, 4 eggs 4 pieces of toast yogurt and milk for breakfast, grilled chicken brown rice mashed potatoes and broccoli for lunch/dinner and in a bit I'll get a tuna sandwich and some type of starch side. I eat 3 meals a day regularly
> 
> I take amp strength multivitamin pack 90 minutes before workout
> 
> ...


I'm the same as you. My metabolism is thru the roof. If i don't eat constantly and train, i lose weight and muscle. I thought as i get older my metabolism would slow down, but it just ain't happening


----------



## g00sEgg (May 12, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Thanks man and don't worry I'd never take roids fuck that shit, my metabolism is ridiculous and beleive me guys I do/have been eating a ton since I've been trying to build up. Today I had, 4 eggs 4 pieces of toast yogurt and milk for breakfast, grilled chicken brown rice mashed potatoes and broccoli for lunch/dinner and in a bit I'll get a tuna sandwich and some type of starch side. I eat 3 meals a day regularly
> 
> I take amp strength multivitamin pack 90 minutes before workout
> 
> ...


You should be eating every 3-4 hours. I know it's lame...but take little meals with ya everywhere. lol. Oh...and breakfast....moooore eeeeegggggs. lol I've toned it down a bit but I used to eat (every morning) 6 eggs with 2 yolks(you can keep the yolks...good fat) and oatmeal or another good carb. Keep it up, man. And I really don't think I saw anyone being disrespectful to ya....I don't know what clayton was talking about. But yeah, man. Props! It's a lifestyle. Looks like you already know that, though!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 12, 2013)

Remember, it's not about calorie count per day, it's about quality, and frequency. If you eat 4000 cals a day in two meals, your metabolism will slow down because your body doesn't really know when its next meal is coming. If you eat 4000 cals a day in five meals, your metabolism keeps rolling becuase it knows food is coming soon. Play with that.


----------



## dankdalia (May 12, 2013)

sweet sweet bud and fire.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 12, 2013)

20k had to snag it lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 12, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2654131 sweet sweet bud and fire.



At first glance, I thought you were flashing your boobers. I thought, "a little low, but nice and round"..... beer..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> At first glance, I thought you were flashing your boobers. I thought, "a little low, but nice and round"..... beer..


 you crack mr up clayton


----------



## hereshegrows (May 13, 2013)

Hereshegrows before she grew, lol....Can anyone guess where this was taken?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 13, 2013)

Venice Beach,.....when you were trying out for the LAker's cheerleaders... (which you should have made)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2654264 Hereshegrows before she grew, lol....Can anyone guess where this was taken?


Wow!! How's them abs! You was quite the heartbreaker huh. Very beautiful


----------



## hereshegrows (May 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Venice Beach,.....when you were trying out for the LAker's cheerleaders... (which you should have made)


Hahaha, you got it honey, Venice Beach it was 1992 I believe.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 13, 2013)

Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhh Buddy, what do I win?


----------



## hereshegrows (May 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Wow!! How's them abs! You was quite the heartbreaker huh. Very beautiful


The abs were complements of being a starving student and having to walk to school in -30C weather with a backpack full of book, lol. My boyfriend back then was originally from L.A. and brought me there on a vacation. We stayed with his Grandmother who blocked our bedroom door so we couldn't shut it, lol.


----------



## hereshegrows (May 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhh Buddy, what do I win?



 and xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> The abs were complements of being a starving student and having to walk to school in -30C weather with a backpack full of book, lol. My boyfriend back then was originally from L.A. and brought me there on a vacation. We stayed with his Grandmother who blocked our bedroom door so we couldn't shut it, lol.


With them looks And your personality, you shoulda had dudes lining up to Carry your books. And unlimited rides to school


----------



## hereshegrows (May 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> With them looks And your personality, you shoulda had dudes lining up to Carry your books. And unlimited rides to school


Hahaha, I did have a few people circle on occasion.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2654264 Hereshegrows before she grew, lol....Can anyone guess where this was taken?





ClaytonBigsby said:


> Venice Beach,.....when you were trying out for the LAker's cheerleaders... (which you should have made)





hereshegrows said:


> Hahaha, you got it honey, Venice Beach it was 1992 I believe.





ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhh Buddy, what do I win?





hereshegrows said:


> and xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 13, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again.





*





and just like that bam, friendzoned


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 13, 2013)

Good morning people!! Looks like I've missed out on some fun!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 13, 2013)

potpimp said:


> View attachment 2654065
> 
> I was using the self timer and forgot to actually flex my biceps. I'm going to rename my toilet from "John" to "Jim"; that way I can say "Every morning I start my day in the Jim".


Wow!! If you look this fit now, what did you look like a couple of decades ago??  we like.


----------



## Me & My friend (May 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> *With them looks And your personality*, you shoulda had dudes lining up to Carry your books. And unlimited rides to school


& How could you overlook the awesome pair of...............................SHADES on her??

I'd bet most women would love to have a pair like that for themselves.

Hell.....I'll bet most men too, for that matter! 
Anyways, Then & now............ Looking very therapeutic for eyes regardless, I'm sure!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 13, 2013)

Goddamn! Ms. Hereshegrows just don't know...


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 13, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> It's like a skinny Stephen King.


quite the compliment 



g00sEgg said:


> wtf are you even talking about? Something like 4 pages ago? lol And yes...creatine is very hard on the kidneys.


Perf, creatine makes you fat. Really fat. Who cares how long ago you posted? You see finslappies OG mug way back?....people change, baaaahahahaaaaa. Goose, mav and ice man posted wayy longer than 4 pages ago. Lets buzz the tower


----------



## ThatGuy113 (May 13, 2013)

lol

[video=youtube;w8A4CoKiAsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8A4CoKiAsc[/video]


----------



## g00sEgg (May 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> quite the compliment
> 
> 
> Perf, creatine makes you fat. Really fat. Who cares how long ago you posted? You see finslappies OG mug way back?....people change, baaaahahahaaaaa. Goose, mav and ice man posted wayy longer than 4 pages ago. Lets buzz the tower


Obviously you over looked the sarcasm. And yeah, creatine makes you fat...I lost over 100 lb's while supplementing with creatine. Go you.


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 13, 2013)

This is me waking up in a cardboard box after last weekends bender...
View attachment 2654469


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 13, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Obviously you over looked the sarcasm. And yeah, creatine makes you fat...I lost over 100 lb's while supplementing with creatine. Go you.


Nahh man, all the people i know put on a bunch of water weight while taking creatine and when they stopped they just got fat. So are you skinny now or are you still fat? Just wondering cause it sounds like your the last person id take advice on droppin weight from skinny


----------



## potpimp (May 13, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow!! If you look this fit now, what did you look like a couple of decades ago??  we like.


I water skied every day for over 7 months (slalom, barefoot, and trick skis), so I pretty much looked like perfexionist but a lot less handsome.  I didn't have big muscles but I was as hard as a rock and great abs, shoulders, chest and legs.


----------



## gioua (May 13, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2654131 sweet sweet bud and fire.



I did not think those were knees...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 13, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I water skied every day for over 7 months (slalom, barefoot, and trick skis), so I pretty much looked like perfexionist but a lot less handsome.  I didn't have big muscles but I was as hard as a rock and great abs, shoulders, chest and legs.


Sport is great. I love diving personally. I wanna start a sports thread but I'm not even going to the gym!! Perfexionist should do it. 


gioua said:


> I did not think those were knees...


'Knees' did I hear? I gotta love me a nice set of knee caps. 

Ninja- where's that bath shot of your legs?


----------



## cannawizard (May 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Nahh man, all the people i know put on a bunch of water weight while taking creatine and when they stopped they just got fat. So are you skinny now or are you still fat? Just wondering cause it sounds like your the last person id take advice on droppin weight from skinny


Thats true, most ppl on creatine do put on water weight (just depends on the person). I used creatine for awhile since it helped with the pump but I got off it after reading some studies.. forgot what it was.. I've been using Jack3d recently and I just learned that it got pulled off the shelves for serious health issues (some ppl actually died from it) --Wish they tell you that shit BEFORE they sell it and tell you its "safe"..


----------



## g00sEgg (May 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Nahh man, all the people i know put on a bunch of water weight while taking creatine and when they stopped they just got fat. So are you skinny now or are you still fat? Just wondering cause it sounds like your the last person id take advice on droppin weight from skinny


Someone that lost over 100 lbs is the last person you'd want advice from about losing weight? Are you dense? I went from 305 to 175. If you look at the pic I posted you'll see I'm no longer "fat". Where's your pic?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 13, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Thats true, most ppl on creatine do put on water weight (just depends on the person). I used creatine for awhile since it helped with the pump but I got off it after reading some studies.. forgot what it was.. I've been using Jack3d recently and I just learned that it got pulled off the shelves for serious health issues (some ppl actually died from it) --Wish they tell you that shit BEFORE they sell it and tell you its "safe"..


the guys at gnc just wanted to sell me everything, they even sold me pump fuel and no3 nitric oxide boosters which both have nitrate complexs and specifically say do NOT take with other nitrates. assholes could have given me a heart attack


----------



## g00sEgg (May 13, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> the guys at gnc just wanted to sell me everything, they even sold me pump fuel and no3 nitric oxide boosters which both have nitrate complexs and specifically say do NOT take with other nitrates. assholes could have given me a heart attack


They'll do that, bro. That's why used to research exactly what I needed then just ordered it online. Cheaper that way too.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 13, 2013)

yeah i made sure what im taking is safe to take so im all good and thankfully i didnt stack those but gnc is like next door to me lol


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> yeah i made sure what im taking is safe to take so im all good and thankfully i didnt stack those but gnc is like next door to me lol


 get ur swolle on bro......


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 13, 2013)

So, are we starting this sport/nutrition thread or not ??


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 13, 2013)

I would frequent it but still end up posting pictures in here too


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 13, 2013)

^^ you should start it! I nominate you!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> So, are we starting this sport/nutrition thread or not ??


Start it lahada. I'll post in it. I was heavy into sports when i was younger. I always thought i'd make it someday as a wide reciever or quarterback lol didn't happen. Basketball was My shit too. I practically lived at theneighborhood park


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 13, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Someone that lost over 100 lbs is the last person you'd want advice from about losing weight? Are you dense? I went from 305 to 175. If you look at the pic I posted you'll see I'm no longer "fat". Where's your pic?


Right here   how far back do i have to look to see yours, and how do you think that creatine helped you with your weight loss? Or were you just not being a lazy person and working out and that was on your list of supplements?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Start it lahada. I'll post in it. I was heavy into sports when i was younger. I always thought i'd make it someday as a wide reciever or quarterback lol didn't happen. Basketball was My shit too. I practically lived at theneighborhood park


I can't start it coz I've got gun holsters now and haven't seen the inside of a gym since Oct.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Right here  View attachment 2654956 how far back do i have to look to see yours, and how do you think that creatine helped you with your weight loss? Or were you just not being a lazy person and working out and that was on your list of supplements?


Well, you're a lot smaller than I expected. Is that your Dad on the right?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 13, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^ you should start it! I nominate you!


ill start it later tonight im leaving for the gym :O


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2013)

Burn baby burn... Disco inferno! 
Who's got disco fever? Giggles does!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2013)

Hahaha! Awesome giggs!


----------



## g00sEgg (May 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Right here  View attachment 2654956 how far back do i have to look to see yours, and how do you think that creatine helped you with your weight loss? Or were you just not being a lazy person and working out and that was on your list of supplements?


I was in the gym 6 days a week. I'm not a scientist...lol. All i know is I didn't gain weight...I lost it.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2655284
> Burn baby burn... Disco inferno!
> Who's got disco fever? Giggles does!


Props to you for looking ripped to hell in every pic ive seen of you...lol


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 13, 2013)

Giggles you're a great personality to have on the board you crack me up lol


----------



## joe macclennan (May 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2655284
> Burn baby burn... Disco inferno!
> Who's got disco fever? Giggles does!


I like how you've got the Elvis sneer w/ the travolta pose.


----------



## james2500 (May 13, 2013)

great place to smoke a bowl


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hahaha! Awesome giggs!


LOL thanks buddy. Hope all is well



g00sEgg said:


> Props to you for looking ripped to hell in every pic ive seen of you...lol


LOL ya well I'm usually properly baked haha



Perfextionist420 said:


> Giggles you're a great personality to have on the board you crack me up lol


Thanks bro, I just like to have fun



joe macclennan said:


> I like how you've got the Elvis sneer w/ the travolta pose.


That's the only way to do it. 

Rawr!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (May 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2655331



Them hands be lookin pretty green! You been busy huh bro?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2013)

Whatever happen to figong? It's just like he bounced after posting his pic..he was a funny guy. I loved reading his posts

Also where did miss rabbit and slighty toasted go? I don't see them around either


----------



## joe macclennan (May 13, 2013)

I think he was booted idk

he was funny


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Them hands be lookin pretty green! You been busy huh bro?


Maybe....................


----------



## joe macclennan (May 13, 2013)

That explains the crazy disco fever and hungry bear pic. 

Snipper fever. 


The only cure is..... uh well, I don't think there is one.


----------



## giggles26 (May 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> That explains the crazy disco fever and hungry bear pic.
> 
> Snipper fever.
> 
> ...


I think the only cure is sleep for me at this point lol


----------



## BudWhyz (May 13, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Thats funny, ive seen spec tags in austin and the 780


That's cuz it's the most bit name in the game.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 14, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> LOL thanks buddy. Hope all is well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg, i just peed a little that shit was so funny. Lmao, im still lolin, .....yup, still.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

View attachment 2656233View attachment 2656234View attachment 2656235

The last belly shot. She should be here soon!


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2656233
> 
> The last belly shot. She should be here soon!


That one. You don't look like you've dropped! Looking at that and zero effacement my money is 2-4 weeks. But you look good. Oh and those stretch marks are genetic related to collagen cross-linking so don't let anyone tell you that some magical cream would have worked and within a couple years they fade almost completely.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> That one. You don't look like you've dropped! Looking at that and zero effacement my money is 2-4 weeks. But you look good. Oh and those stretch marks are genetic related to collagen cross-linking so don't let anyone tell you that some magical cream would have worked and within a couple years they fade almost completely.


zero effacement? I have dialated a bit.

I barely used the cream. I used it like every 3rd day lol. 

Didn't you read that I am 40 weeks on friday?


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

If you saw me naked you would be able to tell I dropped. But I am not gonna post naked pics. lol


----------



## Indagrow (May 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you saw me naked you would be able to tell I dropped. But I am not gonna post naked pics. lol


on the fence about what to say to this one.


----------



## gioua (May 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you saw me naked you would be able to tell I dropped. But I am not gonna post naked pics. lol


challenge accepted 

pm me...


----------



## gioua (May 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2656233View attachment 2656234View attachment 2656235
> 
> The last belly shot. She should be here soon!




I can post pics like this too.. however.. nothing would be as sexy.. I have told wifey ages ago... there is SOMETHING about a preggers that.. well.. dayum...


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> I can post pics like this too.. however.. nothing would be as sexy.. I have told wifey ages ago... there is SOMETHING about a preggers that.. well.. dayum...


So your wife has to smack you when a pregger chick walks by in the grocery? lol. that's just funny.


----------



## gioua (May 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So your wife has to smack you when a pregger chick walks by in the grocery? lol. that's just funny.


she is good about it.. she will make it a point to point the preggers out.. 

smack ? 

heheh

[video=youtube;xat1GVnl8-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (May 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> [video=youtube;xat1GVnl8-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k[/video]


haha BHG rocks bro.


----------



## gioua (May 14, 2013)

do love em.. thanks to Bam


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

This post is for Clayton & slowbus 

........here today, gone tomorrow!

On the left is me working my way through college. On the right is me in my spiffy new Earth shoes! My I was proud!

PS no the job was NOT modeling in front of hot aircraft it was driving them which is why I could look like hell. Oh I almost forgot the folded arm pissy posture because I was sick and tired of having everyone say, "Oh you're a girl!" funny they never said that to the stewardess.... go figure.


----------



## Kite High (May 14, 2013)

Hottie in some Earth Shoes! He'll Yeah! C'mon girl, fly me HIGH!


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Hottie in some Earth Shoes! He'll Yeah! C'mon girl, fly me HIGH!


Thank you Kite High but realize I could only post those now because I don't look like that anymore LOL!


----------



## match box (May 14, 2013)

Wow pie you look great. I'm so glad that women have the baby's.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Thought you would all get a kick out of this one. The deputy came to "arrest" me for MDA. So, since I was giving a day of my time away from my business, I asked his assistance in making a few staged shots for fun.


Staged you say in cuffs...... fun?


----------



## potpimp (May 14, 2013)

Yep, I can't remember if the cuffs were mandatory or I asked him to cuff me for the pic.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

Damn curious, you one bad ass chick!! Scared of you!!

Awesome Pictures curious2garden


----------



## hereshegrows (May 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> This post is for Clayton & slowbus
> 
> View attachment 2656376View attachment 2656377
> 
> ...



Awesome, just Awesome! I've jumped out of a few airplanes but have never flown one, you ROCK!


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Awesome, just Awesome! I've jumped out of a few airplanes but have never flown one, you ROCK!


Assenting opinion. cn


----------



## Metasynth (May 14, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Assenting opinion. cn


BEAR HUG!  Missed ya 'neer! Much love and good thoughts sent your way.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Awesome, just Awesome! I've jumped out of a few airplanes but have never flown one, you ROCK!


Uhhhh..... why would ANYONE jump out of a perfectly good airplane!! Holy shit! No YOU have cajones of steel my dear!



cannabineer said:


> Assenting opinion. cn


NEER!!!! You came back just for me  Love you.



Metasynth said:


> BEAR HUG!  Missed ya 'neer! Much love and good thoughts sent your way.


YES YES YES we all missed you. I hope you are doing well


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Assenting opinion. cn


Hey bear! Hope you ain't just popping in for a cameo appearance. Where ya been man? You should pop in more often


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey bear! Hope you ain't just popping in for a cameo appearance. Where ya been man? You should pop in more often


Thanks, Doc! I will be in&out, but i don't plan on being the neer-constant (!) presence I once was. Bottom line? Things are looking to turn out a little better for this old bear. 



curious2garden said:


> NEER!!!! You came back just for me  Love you.


You know it's true.  cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

match box said:


> Wow pie you look great. I'm so glad that women have the baby's.


Me too. Imagine how sucky it would be to deliver a baby through the penis. Can we say ruined?


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Me too. Imagine how sucky it would be to deliver a baby through the penis. Can we say ruined?


Let me tell you about how I came into the world ... cn


----------



## potpimp (May 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Me too. Imagine how sucky it would be to deliver a baby through the penis. Can we say ruined?


"sucky" you say???? I can't even begin to coin a word or phrase that would aptly describe that. "Ruined" just doesn't do it; if I had to pass a marble through my penis I think I would just have it cut off and sewn back on after the delivery. I could do a BB; I could shoot that sucker at least 6 feet.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 14, 2013)

Good to see you bear!! Glad you be doin good... 
I'm sure you're in contact with Carne... hope he is well too.
SH420


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

potpimp said:


> "sucky" you say???? I can't even begin to coin a word or phrase that would aptly describe that. "Ruined" just doesn't do it; if I had to pass a marble through my penis I think I would just have it cut off and sewn back on after the delivery. I could do a BB; I could shoot that sucker at least 6 feet.


I think most men would opt for the predelivery surgery.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think most men would opt for the predelivery surgery.



a "D" Section.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2013)

I'd opt for the Pompeian Section. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 14, 2013)

I imagine a natural birth would look something like this.



And on that note, I leave for the night.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 14, 2013)

potpimp said:


> "sucky" you say???? I can't even begin to coin a word or phrase that would aptly describe that. "Ruined" just doesn't do it; if I had to pass a marble through my penis I think I would just have it cut off and sewn back on after the delivery. I could do a BB; I could shoot that sucker at least 6 feet.


C'mon old timer...I know you've passed a stone or two.


----------



## Kite High (May 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you Kite High but realize I could only post those now because I don't look like that anymore LOL!


Well boo I don't look like I use to either...lmfao


----------



## slowbus (May 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you Kite High but realize I could only post those now because I don't look like that anymore LOL!



I'd still bang ya....(eating sandwich)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I'd still bang ya....(eating sandwich)


 .....


----------



## giggles26 (May 14, 2013)

You all are a bunch of horn dogs lol. Evening riu!


----------



## slowbus (May 14, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You all are a bunch of horn dogs lol. Evening riu!
> 
> View attachment 2656733



don't laugh,I'd bang you too

edit: i forgot the j/k and lol.


----------



## giggles26 (May 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> don't laugh,I'd bang you too
> 
> edit: i forgot the j/k and lol.


Uh huh sure you forgot


----------



## potpimp (May 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I'd still bang ya....(eating sandwich)


Train forming. I'm thinking sandwich but not the eating kind.


----------



## slowbus (May 15, 2013)

Ronal2dduff said:


> *
> 
> if you don't post a picture of yourself.. don't be pissed when your post is erased... gotta keep this thread tight!!​
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO
who the hell are you and where is yer pic ?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

I smell baaaaacon!!!!!!


----------



## potpimp (May 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I smell baaaaacon!!!!!!


My daughter has a pic of herself sitting in a Waffle House wearing a Waffle House hat that she borrowed from one of the employees. Two cops are sitting in the booth behind her and my daughter holds up a strip of bacon; the pig is staring at the bacon when the shutter trips, LOL.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

Ronal2dduff said:


> *
> 
> if you don't post a picture of yourself.. don't be pissed when your post is erased... gotta keep this thread tight!!​
> 
> ...


lmao who da fuck are you? Spambot huh


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 15, 2013)

GD all this Waffle House talk is making me jones


----------



## Kite High (May 15, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (May 15, 2013)

From the Wake and Bake to here..
[video=youtube_share;vdrd6etYRQE]http://youtu.be/vdrd6etYRQE[/video]


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 15, 2013)

*Wait there's more.. Good morning and feel free to put this to your own music.. 

Can't belive I'm 60..
[video=youtube_share;4OrvwQ8Yh5s]http://youtu.be/4OrvwQ8Yh5s[/video]*


----------



## slowbus (May 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> My daughter has a pic of herself sitting in a Waffle House wearing a Waffle House hat that she borrowed from one of the employees. Two cops are sitting in the booth behind her and my daughter holds up a strip of bacon; the pig is staring at the bacon when the shutter trips, LOL.



post it~~~~~~~


----------



## potpimp (May 15, 2013)

I'll have to see if she has that pic but I may have it and if I do it's in storage 5,000 miles away. That would go viral for sure.


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I'll have to see if she has that pic but I may have it and if I do it's in storage 5,000 miles away. That would go viral for sure.


you would post a photo of your daughter to all these horn dogs on riu? brave man


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> you would post a photo of your daughter to all these horn dogs on riu? brave man


I'm sure pimp would white her face out. Lol


----------



## Sativied (May 15, 2013)

Pic from today, somewhere below sea level:


----------



## Kite High (May 15, 2013)

New Orleans?


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You all are a bunch of horn dogs lol. Evening riu!


Yah well thank god! Oh yeah and you haven't lived until you've been with a post-menopausal woman. We aren't crazy for a week a month (maybe the other women weren't but I was Looney Tunes). We can actually chill AND shut up! (although today I am not the poster child for that).

Sex can no longer lead to procreation so we are a lot more flexible about that and let's just say we've worked out most of our kinks (in a good way).

Finally by this age we are relatively comfortable with our body and last but not least if we did some time in a medical profession we can make your body light up like a pinball machine going full tilt


----------



## Indagrow (May 15, 2013)

Sativied said:


> Pic from today, somewhere below sea level:
> 
> View attachment 2657560


nice filters you look like you have a Jesus aura


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I smell baaaaacon!!!!!!


So do I. I frequently sleep with a full slab next to me, mmmmm bacon......

But I digress. What I was going to say is why don't we all Occupy the LEO jobs? What if we ALL smelled like bacon?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2013)

View attachment 2657810 .


----------



## Meast007 (May 15, 2013)

Well here you go!


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So do I. I frequently sleep with a full slab next to me, mmmmm bacon......
> 
> But I digress. What I was going to say is why don't we all Occupy the LEO jobs? What if we ALL smelled like bacon?


Something i and I'm sure a lot have considered, but reason we didn't, well, we would be out of a job within weeks having refused to follow through with bullshit arrests and such.

Although hats off the the metropolitan. April 20th in London, Hyde park to be specific, leads to thousands of people making camp at speakers corner and getting high as you like, nothing covert about it, just a few thousand people outwardsly rolling up and getting high, and despite having zero medical law or anything, just a class B substance, the police just wandered through, getting high as fuck on the smoke, not doing a thing other than busting those obviously dealing. On our way home my girl gave a policeman a card she made saying thank you, and he asked if she had a cookie he could have and she straight out reached into her bag saying sure, and he quickly had to say hey hey, just joking. His sargent wasn't too impressed with his attitude


----------



## Sativied (May 15, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> you look like you have a Jesus aura


Should have seen me a minute later walking across the water 



Indagrow said:


> nice filters


ok


----------



## potpimp (May 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ...let's just say we've worked out most of our kinks (in a good way).
> 
> if we did some time in a medical profession we can make your body light up like a pinball machine going full tilt


You are soooooooo right on both counts!! Becoming mature does have it's benefits.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

Sativied said:


> Should have seen me a minute later walking across the water
> 
> ok


Everyone has better weed than me ;(


----------



## kinetic (May 15, 2013)

View attachment 2657939
who says I'm to old to climb trees anymore?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 15, 2013)

glad to see ya back


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2657939
> who says I'm to old to climb trees anymore?


How did you get that tree to lie down for you?


----------



## kinetic (May 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> How did you get that tree to lie down for you?


Same thing I used to use on the ladies. I just got close and smiled.


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2013)

Tonight at my boys first baseball game


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 15, 2013)

Meast007 said:


> View attachment 2657825
> Well here you go!


Well here you go!


----------



## Meast007 (May 15, 2013)

OOOOOOOh another blue ^^^^^^^^ yeah buddy and no skin problems!!!


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2013)

View attachment 2659097......................................serious business ya know?


----------



## Kite High (May 16, 2013)

There's those eyes that mesmerize ... Again.... So prettty


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2659097......................................serious business ya know?


damn you use some amazing visine


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> damn you use some amazing visine


honestly i never get red eyed  like my eyes are so clear its....odd.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

I never get red eyed either. Smoke around da clock thats why


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I never get red eyed either. Smoke around da clock thats why


hahahah............


----------



## Kite High (May 16, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I never get red eyed either. Smoke around da clock thats why


Same here. Hell they are only red when I first awake. The only time I am not high. Lmao


----------



## kinetic (May 16, 2013)

One strain I have makes my eyes red as hell, my other not so much.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 16, 2013)

The only time my eye's get red is if I haven't smoked in about a week. I have caterac's, maybe that has something to do with it...lol. And I know I misspelled cateracts. Damn, wrong again.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 16, 2013)

I always make sure I've smoked plenty of weed before I go in and get my new drivers license, that way if I get pulled over I look normal. LOL!!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I always make sure I've smoked plenty of weed before I go in and get my new drivers license, that way if I get pulled over I look normal. LOL!!  [/QUOTE
> 
> Smartest man I know, Thanks for the tip


----------



## Kite High (May 16, 2013)

I just quit renewing my license.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 16, 2013)

Kite High said:


> I just quit renewing my license.


You must be old and retired. Also must not like going to the casino either


----------



## Kite High (May 16, 2013)

Never get asked for it at the casinos or anywhere. Plus rarely go to casinos except for concerts.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 16, 2013)

You don't need a Drivers licence to drive/


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 16, 2013)

Bowl......


----------



## HeartlandHank (May 16, 2013)

That's me..


----------



## Kite High (May 16, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> View attachment 2659500
> That's me..


just smoked you some killing fields huh?


----------



## HeartlandHank (May 16, 2013)

Kite High said:


> just smoked you some killing fields huh?


In fact, we were very high on Killing Fields for that occasion.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> ......................................serious business ya know?


You are really lovely sunni and you look so happy!. Not even at my best did I come close. LOL! 

Anyway if you are interested in my hair color I did post 2 pictures in my photo album. If you're a friend or a mod you can see me. I'll leave those in there. Oh and my hair looks like hell again because I immediately stuck a cap on it for doing the airborne shuffle around the neighborhood (can't jog yet). But I did take a picture to show what was left after the 2' I lost.


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You are really lovely sunni and you look so happy!. Not even at my best did I come close. LOL!
> 
> Anyway if you are interested in my hair color I did post 2 pictures in my photo album. If you're a friend or a mod you can see me. I'll leave those in there. Oh and my hair looks like hell again because I immediately stuck a cap on it for doing the airborne shuffle around the neighborhood (can't jog yet). But I did take a picture to show what was left after the 2' I lost.


i am both friend and mod  haha thanks for pics i love it! the color looks great!


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> View attachment 2659500
> That's me..


think i seen yuo somewhere before.. maybe in Europe? 1972?


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2013)

Hello and good night riu, just a pic before I go.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 18, 2013)

Gunight giggs n familia. Hope tommorow was as good as today brotha.


----------



## hereshegrows (May 18, 2013)

It's my Birthday today and I'm hoping to score some free birthday rep 

Here's me trying not to fall off my chair in Meh-hee-co quite a few birthdays ago. That was quite a night for me according to what my friends had to tell the next day, lol. This birthday will be a little tamer but I did just harvest so let the good times roll


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2013)

Sounds like your having awesome fun! Right on hereshe  i got birthday rep for you....

youre quite the catch. You look great in that Pic. Damn girl!


----------



## hereshegrows (May 18, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Sounds like your having awesome fun! Right on hereshe  i got birthday rep for you....
> 
> youre quite the catch. You look great in that Pic. Damn girl!


Awww thanks hon, It's been awhile since I've danced on chairs and tables but it might happen again, I'm still a long ways from dead yet, lol.


----------



## slowbus (May 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2662185It's my Birthday today and I'm hoping to score some free birthday rep
> 
> Here's me trying not to fall off my chair in Meh-hee-co quite a few birthdays ago. That was quite a night for me according to what my friends had to tell the next day, lol. This birthday will be a little tamer but I did just harvest so let the good times roll



I'd hit that,if she says please

Btw happy bday and your harvest looked nice too


----------



## hereshegrows (May 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I'd hit that,if she says please
> 
> Btw happy bday and your harvest looked nice too


 I'm sure you would give me a sled ride I'd never forget and give "high marking" a whole new meaning, lol


----------



## Kite High (May 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm sure you would give me a sled ride I'd never forget and give "high marking" a whole new meaning, lol


----------



## hereshegrows (May 18, 2013)

Wooo hooo!!! I'm loving my Birthday reps RIU and it's always nice to know my options


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Wooo hooo!!! I'm loving my Birthday reps RIU and it's always nice to know my options


DAMN HOT Blond And you grew your own B'day prezzie. I have to start thinking about switching teams. It was a good run but....
"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hereshegrows again"

LOL Happy Birthday.


----------



## hereshegrows (May 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> DAMN HOT Blond And you grew your own B'day prezzie. I have to start thinking about switching teams. It was a good run but....
> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hereshegrows again"
> 
> LOL Happy Birthday.



Hahaha, I know...I've never been in the "grey" zone so much before in my life since joining RIU. Like I said earlier, I'm not dead yet!  I might be a little "curious" myself, lol


----------



## prosperian (May 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> It's my Birthday today and I'm hoping to score some free birthday rep



Happy birthday sweetie pie. 
_
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hereshegrows again._


----------



## Kite High (May 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Hahaha, I know...I've never been in the "grey" zone so much before in my life since joining RIU. Like I said earlier, I'm not dead yet!  I might be a little "curious" myself, lol


Boy has this filled my head with lustful lovely visions


----------



## potpimp (May 18, 2013)

Some bidet love from me to sweetie.


----------



## minnesmoker (May 18, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hereshegrows again*.

Too bad ya' had that sick ass pile of weed yesterday, I had to give you real rep, instead of the gratuitous type.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Hahaha, I know...I've never been in the "grey" zone so much before in my life since joining RIU. Like I said earlier, I'm not dead yet!  I might be a little "curious" myself, lol



OMG.........


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Hahaha, I know...I've never been in the "grey" zone so much before in my life since joining RIU. Like I said earlier, I'm not dead yet!  I might be a little "curious" myself, lol


WOMAN! I'd give you scoliosis...........and if you have it, I'd straighten it out.


----------



## hereshegrows (May 18, 2013)

^^^^hahaha, love it! I wouldn't mind getting something straight between us, lol


----------



## potpimp (May 18, 2013)

*"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hereshegrows again."*


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 18, 2013)

y can't i send messages?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

Box is full?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

Oh, stranger danger...


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

SmokeOurLyfAway69 said:


> y can't i send messages?


because you dont have enough posts/not long enough membership / youll get em, post away be an active member on the board


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Box is full?


i'd like to fill someone's box.


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 18, 2013)

thank u. 
haha, no its a long story


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd like to fill someone's box.


yeah mine.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd like to fill someone's box.


I was wondering who was gonna say that first. I was right.


----------



## Kite High (May 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah mine.


No Hun. Tis I that wishes to STRETCH your box kiss-ass


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah mine.



ahem, ahem..... someone's a little full of herself.... he was talking about me


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah mine.




oh, my!


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> ahem, ahem..... someone's a little full of herself.... he was talking about me


hahahaha im take your wife for a spin layer clayton than steal her sports bra LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> ahem, ahem..... someone's *a little full of herself*.... he was talking about me


Now there's a picture.


----------



## hereshegrows (May 18, 2013)

GODDAAAM, you all is dirty!


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> GODDAAAM, you all is dirty!


wanna wash me


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 18, 2013)

ohhhhhh shit's gettin real ....up in here


----------



## Kite High (May 18, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> GODDAAAM, you all is dirty!


Seems you're teaching us well


----------



## hereshegrows (May 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> ohhhhhh shit's gettin real ....up in here


Do you have anything I could use...Up in here?

I meant to wash Sunni with, hahahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2013)

.......aaaaannnnd i'm done.


----------



## Kite High (May 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> wanna wash me


Naw. Would rather lick you clean/dirty


----------



## Kite High (May 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> .......aaaaannnnd i'm done.


Jizzed all over the monitor again huh?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2013)

. .
View attachment 2662576


----------



## hereshegrows (May 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> .......aaaaannnnd i'm done.


Pictures or it ain't real I SAY!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Pictures or it ain't real I SAY!


----------



## hereshegrows (May 19, 2013)

Those eyes are so hypnotizing...and me with a fresh jar of peanut butter in the fridge...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Those eyes are so hypnotizing...and me with a fresh jar of peanut butter in the fridge...




OH, MY!

shit got realer.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> OH, MY!
> 
> shit got realer.


Go get em tiger!!! lol


Don't blow it this time, mmmkay?


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


you have to post pictures??
that can get alittle wild now....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Those eyes are so hypnotizing...and me with a fresh jar of peanut butter in the fridge...


All up in the jar and all.
View attachment 2662578


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All up in the jar and all.
> View attachment 2662578


Oh my!! lol


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All up in the jar and all.
> View attachment 2662578


lol the mans best friend


----------



## hereshegrows (May 19, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All up in the jar and all.
> View attachment 2662578


Yeah, i could take it!

ALLLL up in it!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 19, 2013)

GWn, is that your dog?


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

appricate the love Greatwhite, once my rep unlockd ill toss it bak


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> GWn, is that your dog?


No, that's me.


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, that's me.



weeellll fuukkk!!!!!!
i want that shit!!!! get yr transformers on!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, that's me.


Ahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, that's me.


Ahahaha!


----------



## hereshegrows (May 19, 2013)

This is what I'm really in the mood for though...


my bad....


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2662593This is what I'm really in the mood for though...
> 
> 
> my bad....


hahahahahhahahahhahaaa


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2662593This is what I'm really in the mood for though...
> 
> 
> my bad....


Oh my...

lol


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2662593This is what I'm really in the mood for though...
> 
> 
> my bad....



well mmmm hmmm... but 2 questions?!
which part you the mood for?
and plz say thats two chiks and not two dudes?! makes a BIG difference lol


----------



## hereshegrows (May 19, 2013)

SmokeOurLyfAway69 said:


> well mmmm hmmm... but 2 questions?!
> which part you the mood for?
> and plz say thats two chiks and not two dudes?! makes a BIG difference lol


Well, if Sunni is in...I could go for option one


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, if Sunni is in...I could go for option one


gotta be tofurky kind ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, if Sunni is in...I could go for option one



lol niiice move!!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 19, 2013)

GD! What was that drink you made yourself HSG?


----------



## Kite High (May 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> gotta be tofurky kind ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Why not a real penis instead?


----------



## slowbus (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, if Sunni is in...I could go for option one




I know right? Her ass is so fine I can't believe she poops outta that thing


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I know right? Her ass is so fine I can't believe she poops outta that thing


hahahahahahhhahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 19, 2013)

Sunni's posted pics of her turdcutter?


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Why not a real penis instead?


There's an obvious problem with that (he said detachedly). cn


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I know right? Her ass is so fine I can't believe she poops outta that thing



lmao! wew!! thats original, whole site is addictive but checking this thread is right up there


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, if Sunni is in...I could go for option one


----------



## hereshegrows (May 19, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I know right? Her ass is so fine I can't believe she poops outta that thing


No no silly, girls only poop jellybeans!


----------



## hereshegrows (May 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


>



Do I smell bait?


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2013)

So do _very _select males. cn


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

so how many post before mssgs unlockd, so i can let some1 know who i am....
lol they wont accept my request lol THE NEWB affect again...


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Do I smell bait?


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hereshegrows again.


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2013)

SmokeOurLyfAway69 said:


> so how many post before mssgs unlockd, so i can let some1 know who i am....
> lol they wont accept my request lol THE NEWB affect again...


there is not exact number if we gave that out spammers would have that information and that would be horrible. 
its either certain amount of days + posts
or certain amount of posts 
= pm's 

if you want i can message the memeber for you with what you want me to say or you can write on their user wall


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 19, 2013)

SmokeOurLyfAway69 said:


> so how many post before mssgs unlockd, so i can let some1 know who i am....
> lol they wont accept my request lol THE NEWB affect again...





sunni said:


> there is not exact number if we gave that out spammers would have that information and that would be horrible.
> its either certain amount of days + posts
> or certain amount of posts
> = pm's
> ...



Or you could act right, so you don't have to start over.....


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Or you could act right, so you don't have to start over.....


 keep it 100... ur a middle age upper middle class white dude from Arkansas?


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> there is not exact number if we gave that out spammers would have that information and that would be horrible.
> its either certain amount of days + posts
> or certain amount of posts
> = pm's
> ...


o im really hope'n its not days, it wus days before i sent a mssg on last account so idk, by time i figured out what the Police Badge was it was already unlocked lol


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Or you could act right, so you don't have to start over.....



that certainly wasnt the issue, but oook


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2013)

SmokeOurLyfAway69 said:


> that certainly wasnt the issue, but oook


 he thinks he is better then u jo.... go upside his Arkansas ass head with one these get right stones...


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> he thinks he is better then u jo.... go upside his Arkansas ass head with one these get right stones...


lol yea.. it happens


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2013)

SmokeOurLyfAway69 said:


> lol yea.. it happens


 give that vic da "chitown smile delux" aim for da face


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2013)

Damn, who's grill is thaT? Rockholds? lol you see that shit chi?


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> give that vic da "chitown smile delux" aim for da face


oo yea!! thts as real as it gets there, teeth knokd like that he got PumpkinSmashd!'n
bruuuatly lol


----------



## hereshegrows (May 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> give that vic da "chitown smile delux" aim for da face



Well, I hate to be the one to be UNCOOL ...but this is primary dentition...that person is no more than 5 years old because he still has his pedo incisors. Looks like he fell down and knocked his front teeth up into his "gums" aka, (maxillary vestibule) 

so, hahahah nice try but don't post dental pictures if you don't want to be told! Sorry.... I just can't help myself!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 19, 2013)

^^^^ Hahahahahaha ! There's no fooling HSG!!


----------



## hereshegrows (May 19, 2013)

Here's why you shouldn't do meth though and yes, I have seen this first hand and hate my job on these days, lol


----------



## g00sEgg (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2662647Here's why you shouldn't do meth though and yes, I have seen this first hand and hate my job on these days, lol



Eff that...my parent's didn't spend bookoo bucks on braces to end up like that....lol
Still thank my parent's to this day for these pearly whites.


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2662647Here's why you shouldn't do meth though and yes, I have seen this first hand and hate my job on these days, lol



eggghh mutherfukers inhaling battery acid ewwww, fuk their teeth just look at them in general lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> keep it 100... ur a middle age upper middle class white dude from Arkansas?





theexpress said:


> he thinks he is better then u jo.... go upside his Arkansas ass head with one these get right stones...





theexpress said:


> give that vic da "chitown smile delux" aim for da face


Yeah, bring your brick to Arkansas. I grew up on a Rez. I don't think I'm better than anyone, but I will answer the bell.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 19, 2013)

SmokeOurLyfAway69 said:


> so how many post before mssgs unlockd, so i can let some1 know who i am....
> lol they wont accept my request lol THE NEWB affect again...


they wont let you do it until you pinch a big bud bettween your elbows and snap a pic with your phone infront of your face cowboy....sorry....till then 



hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2662593This is what I'm really in the mood for though...
> 
> 
> my bad....


 hope your birthday celebration was what you wanted out of it which im sure it was. Theres nothing better than sausages, french toast, and mimosas for brunch. 



hereshegrows said:


> Do you have anything I could use...Up in here?
> I meant to wash Sunni with, hahahaha


 im going to go with the Dr. On this one and just say....Oh my... , but, if you really have no other options i have a whole bunch of soap that smell like coconuts and strawberries 

Flaming, how you been? Pm me one of these days. Hope alls well.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Do you have anything I could use...Up in here?
> 
> I meant to wash Sunni with, hahahaha


Dang that pesky sleep, missed all the good stuff again!


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Dang that pesky sleep, missed all the good stuff again!


WHOA! me too! No sooner do I face plant than the party starts. Been that way all my life! Sheesh. But I must admit it is much safer today. Back in the day if you fell out to early your buds decorated you. I've been toilet papered and painted with sharpies and toothpaste and..... well never mind...... I think this virtual stuff rocks!

Ok I can't not tell this one. Once upon a time in a galaxy.... Ok I went over to my friend's house we were going to get wasted (what we called baking back in pre-hysterical times). So his girlfriend called him and he said I'll be right back. 

Ever the thoughtful guest I waited until he closed the door and immediately lit up. Then I noticed the tequila. So I poured myself a glass (YES I SAID GLASS). It went south from there. After smoking myself insensate and drinking myself spastic I decided it was time for a snack.

I went to the frig and realized he was a bachelor! I then opened the cabinets, NOTHING! I then made the jump to the top of the kitchen counter and proceeded to toss this guys kitchen. I was laser focused on sweet. JACKPOT! An unopened jar of Aunt Jemima Pancake syrup. 

Oh and now would be the time to mention my hair was past my waist (this is important). So I took my pancake syrup back to the table where I continued to entertain myself with shots of tequila, tokes of pot and pancake syrup as a beverage. 

The last thing I remembered was taking the last shot of tequila picking up the last of the pancake syrup and tossing it back..... Unfortunately my gyros were off and the chair, in slow motion tumbled backwards with me sitting in it.

In the morning I woke up sitting on my back in a chair lying on the floor and I could not move. My hair had fanned out and the left over pancake syrup glued me to the ground I was like a fly on fly paper. I couldn't call for help (what a hangover). So there I laid until my friend who was not in much better condition than I crawled on out of bed and tripped over me..... 

Had to regrow the hair again too sigh......


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 19, 2013)

You Old farts take way too many naps!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> You Old farts take way too many naps!!!


Ya gotta admit, the afternoon nap can be pretty sweet.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Ya gotta admit, the afternoon nap can be pretty sweet.


If you do it right.


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

mind pleasing


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Yeah, bring your brick to Arkansas. I grew up on a Rez. I don't think I'm better than anyone, but I will answer the bell.


wew!!!!! tentions RISING!!!!
use to have high school friend that lived in Little Rock, hot and sticky weather there


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> they wont let you do it until you pinch a big bud bettween your elbows and snap a pic with your phone infront of your face cowboy....sorry....till then
> 
> hope your birthday celebration was what you wanted out of it which im sure it was. Theres nothing better than sausages, french toast, and mimosas for brunch.
> 
> ...



well why didn't they say so??.... hahahahah

breakfast for champs LMAO but NO FACES


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

SmokeOurLyfAway69 said:


> well why didn't they say so??.... hahahahah
> 
> breakfast for champs LMAO but NO FACES


C'mon that's not even clear enough to get your fingerprint whorls. Do it better! or you're just not trying hard enough. LOL


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2013)

SmokeOurLyfAway69 said:


> well why didn't they say so??.... hahahahah
> View attachment 2663130
> breakfast for champs LMAO but NO FACES


you should be ashamed of yourself for drinking redbull


----------



## g00sEgg (May 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> you should be ashamed of yourself for drinking redbull


Is this sarcasm?


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Is this sarcasm?


no lol.........that shit is a fucking heart attack in a can


----------



## g00sEgg (May 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> no lol.........that shit is a fucking heart attack in a can


Well yeah...but to each their own. I myself can't stand the shit. Was just curious lol.


----------



## slowbus (May 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> you should be ashamed of yourself for drinking redbull



the doctors have a "red bull surgery" for those who don't understand moderation.Red Bull used to sponsor me and a few buddy's back in the day.We drank that shit 24/7/365-Not good


----------



## g00sEgg (May 19, 2013)

slowbus said:


> the doctors have a "red bull surgery" for those who don't understand moderation.Red Bull used to sponsor me and a few buddy's back in the day.We drank that shit 24/7/365-Not good


Ya think?!?!? lol. I played d2 paintball and was sponsored by monster for about 2 years...never drank it though. haha Always had it on hand..but never drank it.


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

For real I drink at the most 2 cans of the 12oz a day, most of those stories are about middle school kids.


----------



## slowbus (May 19, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Ya think?!?!? lol. I played d2 paintball and was sponsored by monster for about 2 years...never drank it though. haha Always had it on hand..but never drank it.



I know....no bs


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> For real I drink at the most 2 cans of the 12oz a day, most of those stories are about middle school kids.


i have a HORRIBLE comment to go with your post


damn somedays i really wish i was not a mod


----------



## slowbus (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> For real I drink at the most 2 cans of the 12oz a day, most of those stories are about middle school kids.



try 24 cans a day or something .two 24s is just above normal i bet


----------



## slowbus (May 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have a HORRIBLE comment to go with your post
> 
> 
> damn somedays i really wish i was not a mod




post it through my acct- Pot roast already knows I'm a dick


----------



## g00sEgg (May 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have a HORRIBLE comment to go with your post
> 
> 
> damn somedays i really wish i was not a mod


Take a deeeep breath. GOOOOOOOSSSSFRAAAABBAAAAA


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have a HORRIBLE comment to go with your post
> 
> 
> damn somedays i really wish i was not a mod




Post it, pussy.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i have a HORRIBLE comment to go with your post
> 
> 
> damn somedays i really wish i was not a mod


PM Me baby I'll be your sock puppet


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Post it, pussy.


you'll never get to me , ; ) you can leave little trails everywhere, you will never make me loose my cool


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

Lol, you replied to my civil post with what you said and then think I'm trolling you when I jokingly call you a pussy, I even said it in that South Park underwear gnome voice in my head.



And you blew up last week, really wish Rollie would fix the site....


----------



## sunni (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Lol, you replied to my civil post with what you said and then think I'm trolling you when I jokingly call you a pussy, I even said it in that South Park underwear gnome voice in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> And you blew up last week, really wish Rollie would fix the site....


really wish you would just go away


----------



## g00sEgg (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Lol, you replied to my civil post with what you said and then think I'm trolling you when I jokingly call you a pussy, I even said it in that South Park underwear gnome voice in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> And you blew up last week, really wish Rollie would fix the site....



Who cares. Just pack a bowl and play nice.


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> really wish you would just go away


Didn't YOU just start this????


----------



## g00sEgg (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Didn't YOU just start this????


You came outta nowhere saying "post it pussy"...is that not you instigating things?


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Lol, you replied to my civil post with what you said and then think I'm trolling you when I jokingly call you a pussy, I even said it in that South Park underwear gnome voice in my head.
> 
> And you blew up last week, really wish Rollie would fix the site....


Sigh..... children. Allow me to do this like we did on the Arpanet. Oh and it's not html sweetie we used SGML. We only released a limited version for the kids so you won't have these tools.

<flame>
First you are making a good case for Peter Singer's post birth abortion argument (see other thread you fucked up in for additional proof).
Second the mod's can't fire back. It would not be professional. What kind of a person baits someone who is figuratively tied up? Again we are back to children pulling wings off flies.

Finally and most importantly you did not use the South Park Gnome Underwear Gnome Voice emoticon. Seriously just because we have a uterus doesn't mean we can read your mind. 

Now please stay on the porch before one of the big dog's here runs over you and you get butt hurt.
</flame>


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

I get butt hurt lol? She wanted to say sometning so I dared her basically. How much more horrible.of a comment was she thinking of? Of course I'm gonna respond to it.


Why did she even reply at all?





Exactly....


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 19, 2013)

That red bulls no joke kids, ya know that girl that you never could get in highschool? She was working at a bar down from my penthouse for a while and drinking one of those coffee flavoured energy drinks for breakfast, a coffee for lunch, and then id show up and wed drink vodka redbull drop shots till 3 am.
Well her and a couple of the other chicks that work at the bar went to vegas and were drinkin vodka red bull all day and she had a stroke that paralized half her body.


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> You came outta nowhere saying "post it pussy"...is that not you instigating things?


Again, she instigated first. Nothing with my post about energy drinks was stirring shit up.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Again, she instigated first. Nothing with my post about energy drinks was stirring shit up.


Riiiiiight, you would never stir shit up? 

Why is it you are always involved in shit like this?

I know ppl. like you. It's never their fault either. Big fat Looooooooooooooosers.


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> That red bulls no joke kids, ya know that girl that you never could get in highschool? She was working at a bar down from my penthouse for a while and drinking one of those coffee flavoured energy drinks for breakfast, a coffee for lunch, and then id show up and wed drink vodka redbull drop shots till 3 am.
> Well her and a couple of the other chicks that work at the bar went to vegas and were drinkin vodka red bull all day and she had a stroke that paralized half her body.


Which half...not the _FUN_ half!?!


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Which half...not the _FUN_ half!?!


thats just wrong


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Riiiiiight, you would never stir shit up?
> 
> Why is it you are always involved in shit like this?
> 
> I know ppl. like you. It's never their fault either. Big fat Looooooooooooooosers.


Please give examples, all my posts can be explained.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I get butt hurt lol? She wanted to say sometning so I dared her basically. How much more horrible.of a comment was she thinking of? Of course I'm gonna respond to it.
> 
> 
> Why did she even reply at all?
> ...


You don't even have a clue do you? Damn it's been a long long time since we had trolls of any caliber. Back in the day you'd see two Ph.D.s going head to head for days in a real flame war. Careers were made and destroyed on the basis and there were some epic wars. Honey you haven't even grasped the definition of troll (look it up). I won't even waste my time plonking you! You gotta be a real troll before you get plonked. Step up your game, this is just embarrassing.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Please give examples, all my posts can be explained.


The Nazi's had explanations for what they did as well. Doesn't make it right.

I've better things to do than try to explain what you should already know.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Please give examples, all my posts can be explained.


You know that asshole friend that everyone has? Well if nobody comes to mind then maybe its you


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

Whatever, not gonna argue with a bunch of women,.already know that's pointless.


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> The Nazi's had explanations for what they did as well. Doesn't make it right.
> 
> I've better things to do than try to explain what you should already know.





Ninjabowler said:


> You know that asshole friend that everyone has? Well if nobody comes to mind then maybe its you


I got a feeling this is because of Sunni lol...kiss-ass


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Whatever, not gonna argue with a bunch of women,.already know that's pointless.



Goodbye


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> You know that asshole friend that everyone has? Well if nobody comes to mind then maybe its you


funny how some don't see it


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I got a feeling this is because of Sunni lol...kiss-ass


yes and no. Yes Sunnis my home girl hommie. And no i dont need her as a reason to talk shit to trolls, keep pushin your luck and im sure youll find yourself where you belong bud......far as scum goes, your top a the pond


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Whatever, not gonna argue with a bunch of women,.already know that's pointless.


Especially when they educationally outclass you eh?? Let's see this little piggie went to market and this particular piggie cried we we weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee all the way home. LOL


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Especially when they educationally outclass you eh?? Let's see this little piggie went to market and this particular piggie cried we we weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee all the way home. LOL



hahahahahhahah +++++

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again.





*


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Whatever, not gonna argue with a bunch of women,.already know that's pointless.


*win*...................

[video]http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/south-park/videos/22854566/title/screw-guys-im-going-home[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Lol, you replied to my civil post with what you said and then think I'm trolling you when I jokingly call you a pussy, I even said it in that South Park underwear gnome voice in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> And you blew up last week, really wish Rollie would fix the site....


i really wish you would grow up and move out of mommy's house.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> *win*...................


Excellent! Allow me to help 
[video=youtube;zyltK6pmJGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=zyltK6pmJGg#![/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i really wish you would grow up and move out of mommy's house.


Fuck that I wish he'd move out of his mommy's uterus. Because obviously the lack of air and light is interfering with his mental development.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i really wish you would grow up and move out of mommy's house.


 lol he will never give up his 3 hots and a cot..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol he will never give up his 3 hots and a cot..


paying rent is overrated.

having mommy wash your spiderman sheets? that's where it's at.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> paying rent is overrated.
> 
> having mommy wash your spiderman sheets? that's where it's at.


 lol and turkey sandwiches with da crust cut off for him....


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

Oh gawd buck where have you been? I've missed you! Did you at least see the video I posted with you walking your dog and duck?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Oh gawd buck where have you been? I've missed you! Did you at least see the video I posted with you walking your dog and duck?


i've been confining my trolly ennui to the politics section lately, gonna have to look for the dog duckery you speak of.


----------



## MojoRison (May 19, 2013)

This is very enlightening, I'm getting a clearer "picture" of some.

Who knew words could be so descriptive.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've been confining my trolly ennui to the politics section lately, gonna have to look for the dog duckery you speak of.


LOL here ya go!
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread-323.html#post9094656


----------



## zVice (May 19, 2013)

Just wish you'd all shut the fuck up and post some pictures, here's my new do, you like?


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 19, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> yes and no. Yes Sunnis my home girl hommie. And no i dont need her as a reason to talk shit to trolls, keep pushin your luck and im sure youll find yourself where you belong bud......far as scum goes, your top a the pond


Being an internet tough guy to a troll. Congrats dude your just as retarded! *applauds* how about you ignore some you know you clearly dont like? Or do you not ignore just so you can shit talk him at the opportune time?


----------



## ebgood (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Lol, you replied to my civil post with what you said and then think I'm trolling you when I jokingly call you a pussy, I even said it in that South Park underwear gnome voice in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> And you blew up last week, really wish Rollie would fix the site....


sorry..... just had to cut in and say that episode of south park was funny as hell!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 19, 2013)

My pic


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 19, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Being an internet tough guy to a troll. Congrats dude your just as retarded! *applauds* how about you ignore some you know you clearly dont like? Or do you not ignore just so you can shit talk him at the opportune time?


Ya bud, big scary ninja. Baaaahahaahaaaaa. Wait.....arent you the troll that was calling some guys plants weak on his thread the other day? Nooow thats some tough guy shiz right there bud. Oh ya, stroll onto a newbs thread and call his plants weak when hes posting to get better at this. Are you worried im gonna call you out just like the other loud mouthed ass hats talkin smack? Dunno if you noticed but the RIU bandwagon filled up pretty quick on frog stomp so choose your words wisely if you dont want to find yourself in thunderdome with haru the great white and scary ninja. Cant we all just get along?

Wait, does that count as being an internet tough guy to a troll? I guess it does, shit. I have an addiction. Troll trolling. Where can i get help for this demonic affliction??


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 19, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ya bud, big scary ninja. Baaaahahaahaaaaa. Wait.....arent you the troll that was calling some guys plants weak on his thread the other day? Nooow thats some tough guy shiz right there bud. Oh ya, stroll onto a newbs thread and call his plants weak when hes posting to get better at this. Are you worried im gonna call you out just like the other loud mouthed ass hats talkin smack? Dunno if you noticed but the RIU bandwagon filled up pretty quick on frog stomp so choose your words wisely if you dont want to find yourself in thunderdome with haru the great white and scary ninja. Cant we all just get along?
> 
> Wait, does that count as being an internet tough guy to a troll? I guess it does, shit. I have an addiction. Troll trolling. Where can i get help for this demonic affliction??


if its in GMG yeah ill call them out, thats why theres a newb section for that shit. If its in the newb section ill help them. People need to read. i know i never called anyones plant weak thats a lame word choice. pretty sure i said you suck at growing and you should just quit cause you accomplished to impossible


----------



## Kite High (May 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Seriously just because we have a uterus doesn't mean we can read your mind.


thats bs..all of you with vaginas CAN read minds...they call it intuition or some shit...but its true ...us with penises can't get away with shit cause y'all can read minds


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 19, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> pretty sure i said you suck at growing and you should just quit





Timewasmoney1 said:


> how about you ignore some you know you clearly dont like? Or do you not ignore just so you can shit talk him at the opportune time?


Quite the contradiction between these two quotes. Sorry....your failing at this


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 19, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Quite the contradiction between these two quotes. Sorry....your failing at this


Difference being i dont follow the dude around like you follow Trolling, sorry


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2013)

So... Time is money, when you gonna post those "Cut" body pics? You know, the ones that make you look like bruce lee?


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 19, 2013)

Still failing. Ive never followed trolling. Never. This is the first time ive crossed paths with him. Almost 4 thousand posts and weve never talked. And what, you stickin up for the trolls round here? 
Trolling loves to sass off mods and call out rollie, one day its going to bite him in the ass no doubt. And i made a pond joke on him since his avatars a frog. Im sure it wasnt as insulting as your comment to that kid on his thread.
As far as trolling me goes, your losing fast. Any more dimwitted comments to spew mr troll breath?


----------



## kinetic (May 19, 2013)

Doubtful of anyone who says they're cut like Bruce.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 19, 2013)

Do you remember seeing some crazy anti-marijuana commercial, I seen where some guy is melting on a couch. His friend says this is what weed does to you.... That didn't deter me from smoking. In fact I was like where can I get that shit.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 19, 2013)

Bruce was raw muscle. Weighed 130 pounds. His workouts crazy. 1000 push ups. Running, 5000 kicks 10,000 pull ups... That man kicked ass. God bless his soul. Thank you Bruce for Tao of jeet kun do!!


----------



## g00sEgg (May 19, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Do you remember seeing some crazy anti-marijuana commercial, I seen where some guy is melting on a couch. His friend says this is what weed does to you.... That didn't deter me from smoking. In fact I was like where can I get that shit.


Super high me? Pretty sure that jokes from Super High Me...lol. And it was a girl melting on the couch.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2013)

Kite High said:


> thats bs..all of you with vaginas CAN read minds...they call it intuition or some shit...but its true ...us with penises can't get away with shit cause y'all can read minds


ROFLMAO!! Since I like you (most of the time), I'm gonna tell you the secret to our intuition. Y'all suck at poker! What I mean is to many tells. Look we are always watching, listening, cataloging. You guys developed your bodies we developed our cunning. During all that might makes right shit you guys had a GREAT run.... LOL

Also strange things cause you to loose concentration. For example taking our clothes off. All the blood leaves your head, we win. Want that steak, we win. Anyway you get it  Seriously when you consider all the times you had to sharpen a stick and go after a HUGE animal for dinner thinking was not your friend.


----------



## silasraven (May 19, 2013)

where are all the picturez?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 19, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Super high me? Pretty sure that jokes from Super High Me...lol. And it was a girl melting on the couch.


Yep... Wanted peeps to laugh and not fight with each other. Laughing is good for us. This world is full of every man for them self attitude. If we keep this way we will die alone.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 19, 2013)

View attachment 2663625View attachment 2663626

Mini me inside a me.


----------



## Kite High (May 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! Since I like you (most of the time), I'm gonna tell you the secret to our intuition. Y'all suck at poker! What I mean is to many tells. Look we are always watching, listening, cataloging. You guys developed your bodies we developed our cunning. During all that might makes right shit you guys had a GREAT run.... LOL
> 
> Also strange things cause you to loose concentration. For example taking our clothes off. All the blood leaves your head, we win. Want that steak, we win. Anyway you get it  Seriously when you consider all the times you had to sharpen a stick and go after a HUGE animal for dinner thinking was not your friend.


 I'll see your mind and raise you a spirit. 

And I like you all the time.


----------



## madprofessor (May 19, 2013)

i'm a little shy but here goes ...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 19, 2013)

madprofessor said:


> i'm a little shy but here goes ...
> 
> View attachment 2663805


Dats hawt!


----------



## potpimp (May 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! Since I like you (most of the time), I'm gonna tell you the secret to our intuition. Y'all suck at poker! What I mean is to many tells. Look we are always watching, listening, cataloging. You guys developed your bodies we developed our cunning. During all that might makes right shit you guys had a GREAT run.... LOL
> 
> Also strange things cause you to loose concentration. For example taking our clothes off. All the blood leaves your head, we win. Want that steak, we win. Anyway you get it  Seriously when you consider all the times you had to sharpen a stick and go after a HUGE animal for dinner thinking was not your friend.


Boys don't get it and neither will most men. Guys, mothers do not give their daughters dolls to play with; they are training tools to teach them psychological warfare. Women are psy-ops masters! Damnit, I missed the party too.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 19, 2013)

I just threw up in my mouth a bit while i was laughing


----------



## Big Trees (May 19, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Do you remember seeing some crazy anti-marijuana commercial, I seen where some guy is melting on a couch. His friend says this is what weed does to you.... That didn't deter me from smoking. In fact I was like where can I get that shit.


[video=youtube;Rh8GbPnoqCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh8GbPnoqCI[/video]


----------



## Big Trees (May 19, 2013)

This happened to me once 
[video=youtube;jhjwUR2SeAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhjwUR2SeAE[/video]


----------



## g00sEgg (May 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZD1lZP9TJP4]http://youtu.be/ZD1lZP9TJP4[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (May 19, 2013)

Well this thread was interesting and now its gone to bickering lol. Way to high for this shit. 

What do you do when you have 3 bdays all in the same week and family? You celebrate them all at once


----------



## potpimp (May 19, 2013)

Yeah, Trolling had to be the fucking buzz killer. Things were rockin' up until that.


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Still failing. Ive never followed trolling. Never. This is the first time ive crossed paths with him. Almost 4 thousand posts and weve never talked. And what, you stickin up for the trolls round here?
> Trolling loves to sass off mods and call out rollie, one day its going to bite him in the ass no doubt. And i made a pond on him since his avatars a frog. Im sure it wasnt as insulting as your comment to that kid on his thread.
> As far as trolling me goes, your losing fast. Any more dimwitted comments to spew mr troll breath?


Really? So you never seen my posts but somehow know I so called sass off to mods?.Lol, gtfo the band wagon and present your quotes...
Seriously, If I seriously wanted to troll someone, like seriously, I would pick a less obvious name, derp.

Sunni started with me today lol, I just responded, which she has done before. Remember last week Sunni, all I said was an add on fact to someone's post not even close to directed to her.I dunno if you people understand the concept of trolling, you guys feel the need to attack.them but stick.up.for the group's trolls and they send nasty porn sites PMs..


Again, ALL my posts can be explained.


----------



## potpimp (May 19, 2013)

^^^^^^^


----------



## g00sEgg (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Really? So you never seen my posts but somehow know I so called sass off to mods?.Lol, gtfo the band wagon and present your quotes...
> Seriously, If I seriously wanted to troll someone, like seriously, I would pick a less obvious name, derp.
> 
> Sunni started with me today lol, I just responded, which she has done before. Remember last week Sunni, all I said was an add on fact to someone's post not even close to directed to her.I dunno if you people understand the concept of trolling, you guys feel the need to attack.them but stick.up.for the group's trolls and they send nasty porn sites PMs..
> ...


For the 2nd time....you came onto this thread when we were all having a good time. "post it pussy"....is what you said. After not being on this thread for how many pages? Instigator. Period.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 19, 2013)

potpimp said:


> ^^^^^^^View attachment 2663938View attachment 2663939View attachment 2663940View attachment 2663941View attachment 2663942


^^^^^^ flamebaiting


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> For the 2nd time....you came onto this thread when we were all having a good time. "post it pussy"....is what you said. After not being on this thread for how many pages? Instigator. Period.


 Yes and why did I say that, which really was never made to be a big deal but women tend to get buttburt more easily so I guess it was expected. No offense but it was why I said fuck it earlier. Only to come home to find 3-4 MORE pages STILL gossiping about that one word...


She should have just.kept.her comment to herself and I would've done the same.


----------



## giggles26 (May 19, 2013)

Jesus guys why don't you take it somewhere else or go find some high schoolers to bicker with. 

I"m out good night guys.



the cough....


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 19, 2013)

^^^^^^ Good thing that door was there to hold ya up!!  ^^^^^^


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 19, 2013)

Ive seen lots of your posts man, i rumage through this site all the time. I see alot of you going "whatd i say? Did i do bad? Why you mad? Dont be so sensitive i didnt mean it like that." And why should a guy have to justify his posts with caveat stating that all his posts can be explained? Thats like saying im an asshole but theres a reason. Go be a hemroid on someone elses ass....no explination needed.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 19, 2013)

Just ignore tha little kid and he'll go home.


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Just ignore tha little kid and he'll go home.


I am home....


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> PM Me baby I'll be your sock puppet


that sounds soooo ~shifts in chair~ n


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Sigh..... children. Allow me to do this like we did on the Arpanet. Oh and it's not html sweetie we used SGML. We only released a limited version for the kids so you won't have these tools.
> 
> <flame>
> First you are making a good case for Peter Singer's post birth abortion argument (see other thread you fucked up in for additional proof).
> ...


*You must spread* holy shit I must be inflexible. cn


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Which half...not the _FUN_ half!?!


Damn. Anticipated. Great minds think alike (and so do ours). cn


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

Lol,.just noticed.....but didn't she "bait" me?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I am home....


your mom's home, you mean.


----------



## potpimp (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Lol,.just noticed.....but didn't she "bait" me?


Then are you an amateur baiter or a more advanced one?


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Lol,.just noticed.....but didn't she "bait" me?


Masterfully. cn


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

So you reconize what I mean finally, but still cheer...interesting.


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> your mom's home, you mean.


Still home, your attempt to correct was a failure.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Still home, your attempt to correct was a failure.


i wasn't attempting to correct you. i was clarifying that you, a grown man, still live at home with your mom.


----------



## Trolling (May 19, 2013)

Alot of people do in America now days, thanks for your vote by the way...


----------



## joe macclennan (May 20, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Difference being i dont follow the dude around like you follow Trolling, sorry


Trolling gets into it with everyone wherever he goes. Hmmmm who's the Asshat?



Chronic Masterbator said:


> Bruce was raw muscle. Weighed 130 pounds. His workouts crazy. 1000 push ups. Running, 5000
> kicks 10,000 pull ups... That man kicked ass. God bless his soul. Thank you Bruce for Tao of jeet kun do!!


Pretty sure he did electric muscle stimulation as well.



Trolling said:


> Again, ALL my posts can be explained.[/QUOTE
> 
> We are tired of your excuses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trolling (May 20, 2013)

^ Clearly trolling but the band wagons won't want to see it....




Guys are idiots lol.


----------



## pizzapuffer (May 20, 2013)

heres my pic


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 20, 2013)

Trolling and finshaggy









Trolling, you ARE finshaggy, aren't you????? SAAAAAY IT


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2013)

Trolling said:


> At least I went down in history, goodbye everybody.....forever.


don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 20, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Trolling and finshaggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Trolling said:


> At least I went down in history, goodbye everybody.....forever.




OMG, I was the last person to talk to him...


----------



## pizzapuffer (May 20, 2013)

actually this is me


----------



## pizzapuffer (May 20, 2013)

heres when i had hair and teeth


----------



## cranker (May 20, 2013)

me and my pup updated. Sexiness incarnate.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 20, 2013)

Trolling said:


> At least I went down in history, goodbye everybody.....forever.


Hey clay i got twenty says he doesnt really leave. He aint goin nowhere. Well see his little froggy faqus in no time. April peaced out on this thread too and she came right back.....buncha big talkers writin checks with their mouths. 
I hate to say it but the moral of the story is dont mess with sunni on the sunnis a honey thread. Somebody needs to put trollings parting quote in their sig.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 20, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Then are you an amateur baiter or a more advanced one?


Wow............
Good one!
*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to potpimp again.





*


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 20, 2013)

Trolling said:


> goodbye everybody.....forever.


FINALLY!
Something we can all agree we like to hear from you!


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

madprofessor said:


> i'm a little shy but here goes ...
> 
> View attachment 2663805




I never liked female body builders.. pretty sure Jim Cary was to blame..

[video=youtube;O4_lLXG4MLk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4_lLXG4MLk[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> I never liked female body builders.. pretty sure Jim Cary was to blame..
> 
> [video=youtube;O4_lLXG4MLk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4_lLXG4MLk[/video]


You sure???


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> You sure???View attachment 2664337


she looks toned more then built.. sides the ladies I like have a bit more meat on the bones..


----------



## kinetic (May 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> she looks toned more then built.. sides the ladies I like have a bit more meat on the bones..


[video=youtube;tAjIPPcTubE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAjIPPcTubE[/video]


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

I just bleached my eyes


----------



## potpimp (May 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> I just bleached my eyes


Reported so nobody else besides us has to bleach their eyes. BTW, that's not a tuck; that's a mons labia majora.


----------



## kushhound187 (May 20, 2013)

Its going to take sulpheric acid to clense they eyes of that. i used to say id give any woman a chance, but i wouldnt let that nasty freak anywhere near me. I like girls cause thwy are soft and girly. not muscle bitches who might rip my cock off and eat it... 

that freak looks plain scary. hope that image gets removed before we all have to blind ourselves


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> i used to say id give any woman a chance, but i wouldnt let that nasty freak anywhere near me.


makes being specific more appealing tho..


----------



## april (May 20, 2013)

LOL patiently waiting for the truth to be exposed... or someone lol


----------



## kinetic (May 20, 2013)

april said:


> LOL patiently waiting for the truth to be exposed... or someone lol


I was told I cannot expose myself here....


----------



## april (May 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I was told I cannot expose myself here....


But I know where u can... I found an outlet..My first swingers party is this friday !!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2013)

april said:


> But I know where u can... I found an outlet..My first swingers party is this friday !!!


lol. Are you a AFF member april?


----------



## april (May 20, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol. Are you a AFF member april?


Sure am  I'm far to horny not to be lol...great friends can be found


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 20, 2013)

april said:


> Sure am  I'm far to horny not to be lol...


They have a cure for that


----------



## potpimp (May 20, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> They have a cure for that


Yep, that's why she's on there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2013)

I had a feeling you were an AFF member april hahaha


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2013)

Kite High said:


> I'll see your mind and raise you a spirit.
> 
> And I like you all the time.


Ahh that's sweet, thank you!


Ninjabowler said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a bit while i was laughing


TMI



Bakatare666 said:


> FINALLY!
> Something we can all agree we like to hear from you!
> View attachment 2664341


So I'm sitting here staring in fascination at the green thing. I'm thinking I wonder why you would Coban (sport wrap), your ass? The worst part is I haven't smoked in awhile ......


----------



## dankdalia (May 21, 2013)

Rolling blunts isn't a chore for me, it's a hobby.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

Those pics are sexy as hell.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Not enough clebage


----------



## gioua (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Not enough clebage


I dunno I saw the 3rd pic like she had 4 boobs... damn peepers are getting old


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2013)

I miss danks dark hair.


----------



## gioua (May 21, 2013)

Dank reminds me of Molly for some odd reason.. 

[video=youtube;wos2jhKhiCQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wos2jhKhiCQ&amp;list=PLD15758FB1A4B968B[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> Dank reminds me of Molly for some odd reason..


They both have those adorably cute noses! Look at Dank's 2nd picture upper right hand side of the matrix and you can see her features are close. She is a cutie pie (Dank)


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Those pics are sexy as hell.


It's like she was posing or something.


*smirk*


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> At least I went down in history, goodbye everybody.....forever.





Trolling said:


> Not enough clebage


Fricking cancle the party.....and i had the sweetest noise maker and party hat picked out dang it


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Lolurinlovewithme....


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Lolurinlovewithme....


Its true, i had little frogs all over my hat and this thing that spins around and goes rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrribit rrrrrrrrrrrrrrribit. Frogs are my fave. Have you posted a picture of yourself yet little frog?


----------



## hereshegrows (May 21, 2013)

What's AFF?


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 21, 2013)

Hey Trolling.. Fuc'n read the subject line and either join in the pictures or go away!
Your shit is getting pretty thin with you mucking up threads all the time.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

I'm responding, derp...


And this thread always has pages with no pics, are you even paying attention?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

go away finshaggy


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

The fuck you gonna do?


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2013)

Trolling did have a pic up. It was a self shot in the mirror with his bare ass exposed. Actually he was totally nude, no frontal though


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> go away finshaggy


I would "like" my own post, but I can't.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> What's AFF?


http://adultfriendfinder.com/


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> The fuck you gonna do?


Ima get the pimp hand out on you woman.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Lol, you're proof that god has a sense of humor...


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

and you have bad breath


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 21, 2013)

Trolling


View
Mr.Ganja
[h=2]This message is hidden because *Trolling* is on your ignore list.[/h]View Post
​


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Am I getting smart with you, how would you know?


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 21, 2013)

Trolling

View Profile
View Forum Posts
View Journal Entries
View Articles
Add as Contact

Mr.Ganja

[h=2]This message is hidden because *Trolling* is on your ignore list.[/h]View Post
Remove user from ignore list​


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Trolling
> 
> 
> View
> ...


*Starts slow clap


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> *Starts slow clap


may the fleas of a thousand camels infest your anus


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> may the fleas of a thousand camels infest your anus


----------



## gioua (May 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Trolling did have a pic up. It was a self shot in the mirror with his bare ass exposed. Actually he was totally nude, no frontal though


wait.. trolling has no frontal regions?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 21, 2013)

I could have sworn I checked this thread a couple days ago and you said you were leaving... We don't need another punching bag we already have chin slappy


----------



## zVice (May 21, 2013)

Fuck you freaks are still squabbling like kids, grow the fuck up lol


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

gioua said:


> wait.. trolling has no frontal regions?


I do, and it's bigger than most of these guys's, big difference here.....I can prove it, they won't.


----------



## Kite High (May 21, 2013)




----------



## MarijuanaMomma (May 21, 2013)

boy did i step in at the wrong part!! LOL

>trying to sneak back out quietly< hahaha, made me laugh you tards!


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

I really do...like that.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I could have sworn I checked this thread a couple days ago and you said you were leaving... We don't need another punching bag we
> 
> already have chin slappy


So like, you cannot do anything about it...



How does that make you feel?


----------



## potpimp (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I do, and it's bigger than most of these guys's, big difference here.....I can prove it, they won't.


I got yer back bro. Here's a pic of Trolling to prove that his frontal lobe is huge.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

At least someone isn't on the wagon...


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Seriously tho, can you imagine getting raped by that?


----------



## Kite High (May 21, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I got yer back bro. Here's a pic of Trolling to prove that his frontal lobe is huge.View attachment 2666339


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 21, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I got yer back bro. Here's a pic of Trolling to prove that his frontal lobe is huge.View attachment 2666339



o yea!!!! Hillbilly's Most Wanted!!! lmao


----------



## silasraven (May 21, 2013)

what does unkle buck look like? is he a young dude or old guy?


----------



## potpimp (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Seriously tho, can you imagine getting raped by that?


If I were a girl getting raped by that, I would chew my body in half and use my hands to crawl away.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

He has a wife bro...


----------



## Kite High (May 21, 2013)

silasraven said:


> what does unkle buck look like? is he a young dude or old guy?


Personally I think he is both


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Not enough clebage


yeah, and she probably doesn't go for annoying little drunkards who still live at home with their mom at age 25.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> So like, you cannot do anything about it...
> 
> 
> 
> How does that make you feel?



i feel like the eventual ban will be all the more satisfying.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, and she probably doesn't go for annoying little drunkards who still live at home with their mom at age 25.


 lñ

If I want your opinion I'll give it to you.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i feel like the eventual ban will be all the more satisfying.


Said the guy with the record, derp.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> lñ
> 
> If I want your opinion I'll give it to you.


so, do you pick up chicks on your bike and take them back to your mom's place, or what?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

Trolling out on the town









Yaaaah baby


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Trolling out on the town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from what i saw, trolling looks to be about 5'4'' and weighs 115 pounds dripping wet.

little napoleon complex child.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> from what i saw, trolling looks to be about 5'4'' and weighs 115 pounds dripping wet.
> 
> little napoleon complex child.


trolling at the horse ranch


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2013)

View attachment 2666572 sunday night stag n doe i went too


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2013)

When you can't make it to the golf course, you bring the golf course to you....


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

you have the most alluring eyes.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 21, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> We gots to back up those men and women who lay it on the line and wear the greens.....War is not pretty...it really fucken sucks to be frank and I know that there are allot of critics of the military.....but as a soldier....and having lived one hellish time in my life.....seeing the worst possible things anyone could imagine.....you become de-sensitised to it as a matter of survival....your own survival.....when its all said and done you get back ( if your lucky ) and you dont even know what you came back to.....your here but ....where are you...what purpose do i have now....its brutal....the mental anguish is a mother fucker at times.....you fought the bullets that were grazing your head and then you come home and find yourself fighting that DEMON thats still in bedded in your mind. It takes every ounce of energy to fight it off and not let it consume you......you feel isolated and lonley and alienated at times.....you just want it to be over....but its never over....it stays with you for ever....as time goes by.....the memories deminish but I pass a densly wooded area with lush vegetation and the thoughts start coming back.....you think about the countless sleepless nights where you waited second by second for sunrise to appear.....in the distance you hear the gong of a cymble...in the pitch blackness of night....usually burried knee deep in water and mud......and in the far distance you hear the echoing voice that yells out in chopped english......" tonight you die GI Tonight you die " you sit quitely in the still of darkness just listening.....the jungle is teaming with life but suddenly its as silent as silent can be and you know.....its coming......and it comes....the fury of gun fire from every direction.....you shoot blindly into the night.....but that also makes you a target....because you can see the flash bang of each bullet leaving your weapon.....and the sun comes up and you thank god that you live one more day to see another sunrise.....then eve draws near.....and you know and wonder....will tonight be the night that my time comes to its end.....and you do it over and over again......you realize that you just dont give a fuck anymore.....come get me mother fuckers......and thats just a small glimpse into one mans experience
> 
> But to get to the real point....then our government has the balls to play with our lives like if we are pawns in a chess game.....and 99% of the population just falls right into thier hand ....like sheep being led to slaughter......Time for people to wake the fuck up and stop being a pawn before you cant do anything without letting them know what your doing.......change is a coming boys and girls......pay attention




Dear God thank you kind sir. Blessings be with you.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> When you can't make it to the golf course, you bring the golf course to you....
> 
> View attachment 2666573



that flying left elbow at the finish and pronated (or is it supinated) left wrist along with the direction of that divot and minimal body rotation tells me you hit a stadler-esque left to right high fade.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that flying left elbow at the finish and pronated (or is it supinated) left wrist along with the direction of that divot and minimal body rotation tells me you hit a stadler-esque left to right high fade.



Arnold palmer over here^^


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Arnold palmer over here^^


furthermore, i can also tell you that giggles has a mostly arms swing. not the most powerful striker of the ball, and may sky a few drives, but eliminates the left side of the course and has a dependable go to shot.

a picture can tell you a lot.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2013)

here's me trying to hit a 40 yard fade with an ancient rental club in hawaii.

the off season is cheaper, but it has its drawbacks, like no grass on the course.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

Makes for a fast course, huh?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2013)

body rotation is the key to a power fade. note that you can see the back of my left wrist, similar to giggles' follow through.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> body rotation is the key to a power fade. note that you can see the back of my left wrist, similar to giggles' follow through.


IDK shit about golf man, my bowling buddy used to take me to the driving range because he liked to toss me a wood and tell me to take a swing and watch the divots fly when I would step into it like a baseball swing.


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that flying left elbow at the finish and pronated (or is it supinated) left wrist along with the direction of that divot and minimal body rotation tells me you hit a stadler-esque left to right high fade.


You would be correct unkie  I've got a wicked slice lol, hence why my hole dog legs to the left


----------



## potpimp (May 21, 2013)

I can't help from looking up to see what a great shot I made.  But my short game is really good.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> You would be correct unkie  I've got a wicked slice lol, hence why my hole dog legs to the left


one thing i noticed that's probably causing most of it is that your weight is hanging back on the right foot.

good drill: set up to the ball as normal, then take your left foot back to where your right foot is at address. take your normal backswing, and then step into it on the way down. maybe even do a gary player type of walk through finish to get the feeling of really getting that weight where it belongs, on the left side.

mac o'grady, the mad scientist of golf, suggests holding your finish in full balance for 10 seconds as a drill. this helps too, although it may seem almost impossible to do at first.

when you get that weight through, you have almost no option but to swing out to the right a bit, which should clear that slice right up, or turn it into a nice little fade.


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> one thing i noticed that's probably causing most of it is that your weight is hanging back on the right foot.
> 
> good drill: set up to the ball as normal, then take your left foot back to where your right foot is at address. take your normal backswing, and then step into it on the way down. maybe even do a gary player type of walk through finish to get the feeling of really getting that weight where it belongs, on the left side.
> 
> ...


Haha dude you remind me of my old high school friend who I played Varsity golf with


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 21, 2013)

GD You remind me of my old college buddies who had to make me a special javelin to compensate for my limp wristed throwing style...























shower me with rep! That post was a near perfect 10; timing, content, reference...











hmmmm....nothing?


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> here's me trying to hit a 40 yard fade with an ancient rental club in hawaii.
> 
> the off season is cheaper, but it has its drawbacks, like no grass on the course.


Except that in your pocket! cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Except that in your pocket! cn


That's a 'wood', not an 'iron'.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> That's a 'wood', not an 'iron'.


A wood is no more than a flaccid "iron".


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A wood is no more than a flaccid "iron".


I thought that's what he meant by 'Ancient rental club'.


----------



## Kite High (May 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2666572 sunday night stag n doe i went too


You are so right Joe...the eyes that mesmerize...Sunni is the perfect moniker

FUCK IT!!! I AM OFF TO CANADA>>>Sunni ...pick me up at the airport


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 21, 2013)

SmokeOurLyfAway69 said:


> o yea!!!! Hillbilly's Most Wanted!!! lmao



50 posts, and you're beyond repute? Who are you?.... I must know


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 21, 2013)

pizzapuffer said:


> heres when i had hair and teeth View attachment 2664166





hereshegrows said:


> What's AFF?


Adult friend finder


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (May 21, 2013)

Pizza P that pic was funny


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Adult friend finder


"Friend" or "Fiend" finder?


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2666572 sunday night stag n doe i went too


Is that REALLY you??????


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> 50 posts, and you're beyond repute? Who are you?.... I must know


I'm at least partially responsible - I laid out the rep bitch slap at least once.

And you just wiggled your finger, that's wonderful !


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> That's a 'wood', not an 'iron'.


I was trying to point out that there was some grass on that course after all.  cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

"Grass......" LOL


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> "Grass......" LOL


How old are you buddy? Me I'm 45  and we always called it grass, well 30 years ago..lol..now it's weed, smoke, spleifage, time for a saftey meeting  let's go in the backroom  let's walk the property


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> How old are you buddy? Me I'm 45  and we always called it grass, well 30 years ago..lol..now it's weed, smoke, spleifage, time for a saftey meeting  let's go in the backroom  let's walk the property


45 too man, my son will be 22 in August, and daughter 21 in Nov.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> How old are you buddy? Me I'm 45  and we always called it grass, well 30 years ago..lol..now it's weed, smoke, spleifage, time for a saftey meeting  let's go in the backroom  let's walk the property


I never called it grass, just remember the 'old' terms from my older buddies.
In my day, it was always 'weed', or smoke', or 'stuff'.
If we were asking somebody for it, we might say something like can you grab me some 'vegetable' or 'brocolli' if you're going shopping..


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> 45 too man, my son will be 22 in August, and daughter 21 in Nov.


Nice to have fam...yep my daughters 24 w/a boy that's 3, and my 2 sons 18 and 16..and I didn't have to hide it, my parents were cool w/it, not that they condoned or did it themselves, but they said better at home than out were shore patrol could get us, the reference being, they were both military officers and we lived on base..lmao...good times..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha dude you remind me of my old high school friend who I played Varsity golf with


you remind me of none of my high school golf team buddies, and believe me, that is a very good thing.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Nice to have fam...yep my daughters 24 w/a boy that's 3, and my 2 sons 18 and 16..and I didn't have to hide it, my parents were cool w/it, not that they condoned or did it themselves, but they said better at home than out were shore patrol could get us, the reference being, they were both military officers and we lived on base..lmao...good times..


LOL, my son I have to admit is a lot more responsible with drugs and alcohol than I was at his age, but my daughter doesn't even drink, (Whew!), and thanks to her mother, I didn't even have to give the aspirin between the knees talk, she knows what happens.

After we split up, her mother had 3 more BF's and with the last, 3 kids before they finally got the boy the guy wanted.View attachment 2666719
All within a 4 year period.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> here's me trying to hit a 40 yard fade with an ancient rental club in hawaii.
> 
> the off season is cheaper, but it has its drawbacks, like no grass on the course.


Do you love nature, despite what it did to you?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Do you love nature, despite what it did to you?


i'd hate nature if it made me such a shrimp, like it did to you.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2666572 sunday night stag n doe i went too


Maybe if you ate some of that makeup you could be pretty on the inside.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd hate nature if it made me such a shrimp, like it did to you.


I'm actually chubby, YOU'RE just obese lol. I'm like 5'7 and 165ish.


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Maybe if you ate some of that makeup you could be pretty on the inside.


hahaha thats a good one.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I'm actually chubby, YOU'RE just obese lol. I'm like 5'7 and 165ish.


but how much do you weigh after you put down the wet blanket?


----------



## Indagrow (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Maybe if you ate some of that makeup you could be pretty on the inside.


If you're going to be two faced atleast one should be good looking


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

indagrow said:


> if you're going to be two faced atleast one should be good looking


doh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g00sEgg (May 21, 2013)

lol...this is still going on?


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

I'm actually considered handsome in society, gonna post a pic later so you can make memes out of it.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I'm actually considered handsome in society, gonna post a pic later so you can make memes out of it.


I had to unblock you just to see if you had responded to what I posted, but now that I see it, why not just PM it to Shinfaggy if you want Memes?


----------



## g00sEgg (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I had to unblock you just to see if you had responded to what I posted, but now that I see it, why not just PM it to Shinfaggy if you want Memes?


You can block people? WTF!?!? I'm ashamed to be an RIU vet...In all reality, though, the fact that 90% of the community hasn't blocked him ensures the fact that his stupidity entertains us.


----------



## Indagrow (May 21, 2013)

Where am I?


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> You can block people? WTF!?!? I'm ashamed to be an RIU vet...In all reality, though, the fact that 90% of the community hasn't blocked him ensures the fact that his stupidity entertains us.


my riu at top right hand corner
my settings on left hand side
edit ignore list


----------



## g00sEgg (May 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 2666762 Where am I?


No clue, but I like the quad. lol


----------



## april (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I'm actually considered handsome in society, gonna post a pic later so you can make memes out of it.


Do it muffin, i'll print it off and tongue rape u via cam for all to see.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> You can block people? WTF!?!? I'm ashamed to be an RIU vet...In all reality, though, the fact that 90% of the community hasn't blocked him ensures the fact that his stupidity entertains us.



Lol, I love how out of proportion this has gotton.


----------



## Indagrow (May 21, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> No clue, but I like the quad. lol


Well the Boston garden is to my immediate left, coming out of the big dig... That's where the bruins will win game 4.. ( I'm supposed to say that having been born in Boston but I think it will go to game seven because this more $$$$$ for everyone involved.)


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2013)

april said:


> Do it muffin, i'll print it off and tongue rape u via cam for all to see.


You toss the salad?


----------



## potpimp (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Maybe if you ate some of that makeup you could be pretty on the inside.


I would eat the makeup off her and make her sparkle on the inside.


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2013)

I remember when this thread used to be fun...


----------



## g00sEgg (May 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Well the Boston garden is to my immediate left, coming out of the big dig... That's where the bruins will win game 4.. ( I'm supposed to say that having been born in Boston but I think it will go to game seven because this more $$$$$ for everyone involved.)


Go Wings!


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I had to unblock you just to see if you had responded to what I posted, but now that I see it, why not just PM it to Shinfaggy if you want Memes?


You were doing so well too.


----------



## potpimp (May 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I remember when this thread used to be fun...


Yep, and started by one of the best of the best. GardenKnowm


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> LOL, my son I have to admit is a lot more responsible with drugs and alcohol than I was at his age, but my daughter doesn't even drink, (Whew!), and thanks to her mother, I didn't even have to give the aspirin between the knees talk, she knows what happens.
> 
> After we split up, her mother had 3 more BF's and with the last, 3 kids before they finally got the boy the guy wanted.View attachment 2666719
> All within a 4 year period.


Wow that's bad man  me and my ex get along...sorta...for the kids, and she's fixed  and so am I  and my kids drink a little and smoke a little, but thank God they didn't follow in there dads footsteps...my daughter was born, I got to spend 2 months w/her before I went a did 5 on a 15 peice...my boys were born and I spent 7 years w/them and went a did a 4 peice, I maxed that out...all over that meth shit... IT'S SOME EVIL NASTY SHIT  well and my bad attitude , but I've chilled and I've been lucky to have parents that left their only living child (me) an inheritance and a stock portfolio...that's why I'm semi retired, I have a monthly annuity of 5,000, and believe me it don't go far w/3 kids and a grandson...lol...that's why I still work as a network admin for a medical testing facility that does blood work, and pee tests, and some other really interesting stuff..*said no one ever*...but that's me now, just a boring old guy growin some weed


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Yep, and started by one of the best of the best. GardenKnowm


 Who ever that guy is that bumps those old ass threads maybe reading some good stuff by him.


----------



## Indagrow (May 21, 2013)

Trying to bring this back to a pictures thread... Behind home..


----------



## hereshegrows (May 21, 2013)

View attachment 2666798


kinetic said:


> I remember when this thread used to be fun...


What happened?! Did somebody call da cops?


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> You were doing so well too.


LOL, I would 'like' that if I could, but I guess when you got somebody on "Ignore", even if you 'view post' it doesn't give the option, so here.View attachment 2666805


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2666798
> 
> What happened?! Did somebody call da cops?


I was bad arrest me please.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Trying to bring this back to a pictures thread... Behind home..


"Behind home"???????


----------



## Indagrow (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2666798
> 
> What happened?! Did somebody call da cops?


&#55356;&#57270;I got stopped by a lady cop&#55356;&#57270;


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Party City?


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (May 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahaha thats a good one.


Hell sunni, if that's you..your pretty hot..I'd h#@ %&!t it if I wasn't happily married to a pretty hot chick already...


----------



## hereshegrows (May 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> &#55356;&#57270;I got stopped by a lady cop&#55356;&#57270;


Did she give you the pat down?


----------



## Indagrow (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> "Behind home"???????View attachment 2666813


Plate.... Haha twenty mins from my house.. Still technically behind it back yard wise


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Wow that's bad man  me and my ex get along...sorta...for the kids, and she's fixed  and so am I  and my kids drink a little and smoke a little, but thank God they didn't follow in there dads footsteps...my daughter was born, I got to spend 2 months w/her before I went a did 5 on a 15 peice...my boys were born and I spent 7 years w/them and went a did a 4 peice, I maxed that out...all over that meth shit... IT'S SOME EVIL NASTY SHIT  well and my bad attitude , but I've chilled and I've been lucky to have parents that left their only living child (me) an inheritance and a stock portfolio...that's why I'm semi retired, I have a monthly annuity of 5,000, and believe me it don't go far w/3 kids and a grandson...lol...that's why I still work as a network admin for a medical testing facility that does blood work, and pee tests, and some other really interesting stuff..*said no one ever*...but that's me now, just a boring old guy growin some weed


LOL, "Fixed"........
When my son mentioned something about his G-ma one day and where she was, I told him she had to go take his mother home from the doc because she was getting "Fixed" that day.
BTW, that was only like last year and half or so.....


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> How old are you buddy? Me I'm 45  and we always called it grass, well 30 years ago..lol..now it's weed, smoke, spleifage, time for a saftey meeting  let's go in the backroom  let's walk the property


do you party? cn


----------



## Indagrow (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Did she give you the pat down?


She patted but it didn't stay down. Ig


----------



## hereshegrows (May 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> She patted but it didn't stay down. Ig


Baaaahahahaha!


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> do you party? cn


C'mon now, he was quoting old phrases, not propositioning me...........


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (May 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> do you party? cn


Only when I'm awake...well ok, sometimes in my sleep...BUT never in the shower, although there was this time....nah I'll leave that 1 alone


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2013)

View attachment 2666819
Just to keep with the threads' title


----------



## april (May 21, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I would eat the makeup off her and make her sparkle on the inside.


Canucks taste like maple syrup 

Hello sunni shines she does not sparkle ..lol ( try and say that without spitting on ur screen) lol


----------



## hereshegrows (May 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2666819
> Just to keep with the threads' title


...........


----------



## Indagrow (May 21, 2013)

april said:


> Canucks taste like maple syrup


The one I have enjoyed in my life tasted like a penny, but I'm sure Sunni is that 100% pure maple


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2666798


Riu should put out a pinup calendar with all the smokin' hot women on here. I nominate you hsg for the cover as well.

I would pay for that.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Why not Urca?


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (May 21, 2013)

Ok keepin with the thread huh...


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

april said:


> Canucks taste like maple syrup
> 
> Hello sunni shines she does not sparkle ..lol ( try and say that without spitting on ur screen) lol


Spit on the screen???????


----------



## Indagrow (May 21, 2013)

Oh ladies? Got one myself lady picture of the night enjoy... Last Halloween

Lucid dreams riu


----------



## hereshegrows (May 21, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Ok keepin with the thread huh...
> View attachment 2666830


I love a man with a big fat trout in his hand!


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I love a man with a big fat trout in his hand!


that's a bass my dear


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I love a man with a big fat trout in his hand!


I thought that was supposed to be "Lizard" or "Snake"........


----------



## stoned cockatoo (May 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just did some yachting today in my favourite shirt


looks good bucky!


----------



## Kite High (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2666798
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?! Did somebody call da cops?


[video=youtube;NJJQpSzDgC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJJQpSzDgC0[/video]


----------



## hereshegrows (May 21, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> that's a bass my dear


Oh dear...do I need to brush up on my fish? (and here i am Newfie too! That will only mean something to the Canadians in the room.)


----------



## hereshegrows (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I thought that was supposed to be "Lizard" or "Snake"........


I'm not all that fussy...


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Oh dear...do I need to brush up on my fish? (and here i am Newfie too! That will only mean something to the Canadians in the room.)


No, don't brush the fish, it shouldn't ought'a smell or taste like fish in the first place.


----------



## hereshegrows (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> No, don't brush the fish, it shouldn't ought'a smell or taste like fish in the first place.


Right you are...Maple syrup here all the way!


----------



## g00sEgg (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Right you are...Maple syrup here all the way!


lol....wtf...hahaha


----------



## Kite High (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Right you are...Maple syrup here all the way!


especially when you squirt huh? pure maple sweetness


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Breakfest sausage.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Right you are...Maple syrup here all the way!


One of my GF's from high school used to be a Coppertone girl, and she'd wash with something coconut..........
I don't like coconut, but I got over it.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> C'mon now, he was quoting old phrases, not propositioning me...........


Actually ... where I was a teen, that was _the _codeword for "do you smoke weed?" cn


----------



## hereshegrows (May 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> especially when you squirt huh? pure maple sweetness


I'm just about to go tap some trees with my sisters right now


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2666858
> 
> I'm just about to go tap some trees with my sisters right now


well god dam I'm coming too.


----------



## Kite High (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2666858
> 
> I'm just about to go tap some trees with my sisters right now


oh no hereshegrows...gushing...err..I mean blushing again


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> C'mon now, he was quoting old phrases, not propositioning me...........


LOL that's what they all say!


----------



## hereshegrows (May 21, 2013)

Kite High said:


> oh no hereshegrows...gushing...err..I mean blushing again


Hahaha, OMG...I've got to go to bed before I revile anything else! Night All


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> The one I have enjoyed in my life tasted like a penny, but I'm sure Sunni is that 100% pure maple


Redhead? 10char


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Actually ... where I was a teen, that was _the _codeword for "do you smoke weed?" cn


Wait....... I thought I was old..........


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Hahaha, OMG...I've got to go to bed before I revile anything else! Night All




That's my cue....


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> The one I have enjoyed in my life tasted like a penny, but I'm sure Sunni is that 100% pure maple


What??????
Sweeeeeeeeeeeeetttttt???????


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Redhead? 10char


You know the saying........."Red on the head, fire in bed".............
I've been lucky enough to have 2 reds, and so far that theory is true!


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Wait....... I thought I was old..........


You are. ~giggle~

I'm older. ~giggle seguing into racking cough~
 cn


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Wait....... I thought I was old..........


I always say ask if they can get something for me and wait for what they say, depending.on that and facial.expressions, can tell whether to move forward with it or not, but that's only if I meet a random person at work or something.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 2666762 Where am I?




North bound on I93 on the Zakim bridge. That`s the Sullivan Sq. sign up ahead. Game 4 is in NY !i


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I always say ask if they can get something for me and wait for what they say, depending.on that and facial.expressions, can tell whether to move forward with it or not, but that's only if I meet a random person at work or something.


I would unblock that and respond, (LOL) but it was neither funny nor intelligent.


----------



## Trolling (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I would unblock that and respond, (LOL) but it was neither funny nor intelligent.


Jokes on you.



Also, can you still recieve friend request from people on your ignore list?


----------



## cranker (May 21, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Right you are...Maple syrup here all the way!


 Funny that I was sipping Crown Royal Maple when I read that and now I'm looking at the glass and thinking hmmmmmm....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> that's a bass my dear


She's blond, duh... lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> She's blond, duh... lol


I've known some blondes with a pretty nice bass ... cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Jokes on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can you still recieve friend request from people on your ignore list?


How ya figga ____ (Bitch) 'cause ya lips are bigga?
I pop in and out when I want, you can post all you want, and if I don't respond, you won't know if I even read it or not.
Now........
Who is trolling who?View attachment 2666876


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2013)

^^ oo! Palmela Handerson! cn


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> How ya figga ____ (Bitch) 'cause ya lips are bigga?
> I pop in and out when I want, you can post all you want, and if I don't respond, you won't know if I even read it or not.
> Now........
> Who is trolling who?View attachment 2666876


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


>


Ya, you got me, that was a funny fuzzy out of focus cartoon..............
Right back atcha.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

I think you do, or you wouldn'tebe so confused about keeping me on ignore or not.


I think you may be getting old, same with women, pointless to argue with them. 



Although, I think you may be just lost?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

sorry can't show all my face ( i want to remain anonymous). using my cheap cam phone, oh i don't need to call it a cheap cam phone but rather a dual camphone because i am using it as a radio. sorry im skinny!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Maybe if you ate some of that makeup you could be pretty on the inside.


Seriously ? 

Hanging around the kinder garden playground much ?


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> sorry can't show all my face ( i want to remain anonymous). using my cheap cam phone, oh i don't need to call it a cheap cam phone but rather a dual camphone because i am using it as a radio. sorry im skinny!
> 
> View attachment 2666882


Change stations dude, it will make your hair more fuzzy.
Also, if you point the camera AWAY from you when you take the pic, we won't be looking at the back of the camera, but we can see YOU.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> sorry can't show all my face ( i want to remain anonymous). using my cheap cam phone, oh i don't need to call it a cheap cam phone but rather a dual camphone because i am using it as a radio. sorry im skinny!
> 
> View attachment 2666882


Can still see that big grin lol.


----------



## Kite High (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> sorry can't show all my face (* i want to remain anonymous*). using my cheap cam phone, oh i don't need to call it a cheap cam phone but rather a dual camphone because i am using it as a radio. sorry im skinny!
> 
> View attachment 2666882


oh shit.... ITS YOU!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seriously ?
> 
> Hanging around the kinder garden playground much ?


he ate too much paste.
[video]http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/b616f0f7e5/elmer-s-strawberry-flavored-paste[/video]


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Change stations dude, it will make your hair more fuzzy.


i haven't taken a bath yet, hehe.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

Kite High said:


> oh shit.... ITS YOU!!!


huh? why is there something wrong?


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seriously ?
> 
> Hanging around the kinder garden playground much ?


Still implied she was pretty....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2013)

sunni is beautiful on the inside too


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i haven't taken a bath yet, hehe.


Dafuq?????


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sunni is beautiful on the inside too


awuh thanks.the people who speak to me on a daily basis do know how nice of a person i am , and willing to help anyone in need


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2013)

back at ya sunni


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sunni is beautiful on the inside too


~Giggles & avoids eye contact ~

How do you know ?


----------



## Kite High (May 22, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sunni is beautiful on the inside too


OMFG I BET SHE IS!!!
Not to mention a real sweetheart with brains to boot...waiting on my CANADIAN FLIGHT NOW....


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~Giggles & avoids eye contact ~
> 
> How do you know ?


lollllllllllllllll oh my


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~Giggles & avoids eye contact ~
> 
> How do you know ?


I talk to her every day. She inspires me. sunni is awesome


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Still implied she was pretty....


Fuck, I must have hit the wrong key or something, I didn't have to unblock this.
Only implications I recall here was you, no, sorry, my mistake, you don't 'imply', you 'advertise 'you're a troll and an asshole', and MOST of the time, proud of it.
Me, on the other hand, believe some are born assholes, others have to work at it.
I strive to be perfect at it, but I don't do it ALL the time, or to everybody.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

"I want to say something so.HORRIBLE to you, but you're lucky I'm a mod!"



Sunni....


And no my post before that wasn't rude, she disagreed and knows we had conflicts because of different.reasons so she worded it.....bitchy lol.



Did the same last week and someone had to ask why so hostile, she claims I ALWAYS mess with her.



I present those 2 examples, stay a classy mod, Sunni...


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> "I want to say something so.HORRIBLE to you, but you're lucky I'm a mod!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't try to play that shit off dude, or bitch, whatever the fuck your frog ass is, I saw that convo., as I'm sure others here did also.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Fuck, I must have hit the wrong key or something, I didn't have to unblock this.
> Only implications I recall here was you, no, sorry, my mistake, you don't 'imply', you 'advertise 'you're a troll and an asshole', and MOST of the time, proud of it.
> Me, on the other hand, believe some are born assholes, others have to work at it.
> I strive to be perfect at it, but I don't do it ALL the time, or to everybody.



I don't either, bro...


----------



## Kite High (May 22, 2013)

Damned gnat!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2013)

How about just dropping the whole thing like a mature adult and STFU ?

Just a suggestion.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Dafuq?????


well i am also saving some water. hehe.

just kidding, but i am not kidding that i haven't taken a bath yet. maybe in a while.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> "I want to say something so.HORRIBLE to you, but you're lucky I'm a mod!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the consensus around here is that sunni is awesome and you are a douche.

i don't think i can put it much more simply than that.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

Skinny? what's that CODE for?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> well i am also saving some water. hehe.
> 
> just kidding, but i am not kidding that i haven't taken a bath yet. maybe in a while.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> well i am also saving some water. hehe.
> 
> just kidding, but i am not kidding that i haven't taken a bath yet. maybe in a while.


Damn.........


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Don't try to play that shit off dude, or bitch, whatever the fuck your frog ass is, I saw that convo., as I'm sure others here did also.




Then what was the topic about in the fucking first place.




What I thought, Mr. Wagon


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> lollllllllllllllll oh my


Nice that you say "OH" my, not "Ooh" my.......


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How about just dropping the whole thing like a mature adult and STFU ?
> 
> Just a suggestion.


I tried but people keep bagering me so of course I respond.....just like Sunni did.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Skinny? what's that CODE for?


Deep gruff voice...."WHO you callin' skinny?"


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> sorry can't show all my face ( i want to remain anonymous). using my cheap cam phone, oh i don't need to call it a cheap cam phone but rather a dual camphone because i am using it as a radio. sorry im skinny!
> 
> View attachment 2666882





icebox7420 said:


> i haven't taken a bath yet, hehe.





icebox7420 said:


> huh? why is there something wrong?





icebox7420 said:


> well i am also saving some water. hehe.
> 
> just kidding, but i am not kidding that i haven't taken a bath yet. maybe in a while.



Ohhhhh wooow, man... uh, I'ma just ask right out in front of everyone,..... Will you be my friend?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

code? what code?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Then what was the topic about in the fucking first place.



The fact that finshaggy is your father. 

That must suck right?


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the consensus around here is that sunni is awesome and you are a douche.
> 
> i don't think i can put it much more simply than that.


Bigger douche than you'll EVER be...


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>



this is funny hehe, i wished i had some good buds right now, but even if i have i can't smoke it, damn drug test.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> The fact that finshaggy is your father.
> 
> That must suck right?


Lol, I love being right.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Ohhhhh wooow, man... uh, I'ma just ask right out in front of everyone,..... Will you be my friend?



uhm i bit paranoid when it comes to that part, but it's all good. 

i think i'm paranoid because i don't have weed and i can't smoke right now.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> this is funny hehe, i wished i had some good buds right now, but even if i have i can't smoke it, damn drug test.






Waaaaait a minute....... anyone else's antennas twitching?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> uhm i bit paranoid when it comes to that part, but it's all good.
> 
> i think i'm paranoid because i don't have weed and i can't smoke right now.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


oh my i think i really need to take a bath right now, hehe.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> code? what code?


Dude, it's a magic thing we got going on here.
Go to your closet, if you have an LED flashlight with less than 5 bulbs in it, and with the light from your flashlight, draw the outline of a cannabis leaf on the LEFT wall of your closet, in BLACK, not BLUE, but only BLACK, otherwise it won't work.
Make sure the leaf outline you draw is a 9 blade leaf, not 11 or 7, and this will help your CFL closet grow produce less than 5 ounces.
Do NOT, I repeat, do NOT tell anybody else what we do, or I will not include you in any further discoveries.
I can't believe nobody told you this yet!


----------



## Kite High (May 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;xbe-oIehMDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbe-oIehMDM[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> The fact that finshaggy is your father.
> 
> That must suck right?


Doh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

I love how people avoid the actual subject....


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> uhm i bit paranoid when it comes to that part, but it's all good.
> 
> i think i'm paranoid because i don't have weed and i can't smoke right now.


Dude, you really make me think you're not older than 14 like you say you are, you just don't catch sarcasm and jokes when they come your way.
I'm just hoping you'll take growing advice seriously since you don't seem to catch on to the jokes.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

*

I love how people avoid the actual subject....​




*

I know right. Let's talk about how your mother met finshaggy.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> oh my i think i really need to take a bath right now, hehe.


Be sure to wash your balls too.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> *
> 
> I love how people avoid the actual subject....​
> 
> ...


Damn..........*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to joe macclennan again.





*


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 22, 2013)

lol them last few pages made me laugh my ass off!!!!
u got to love RIU


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I'm older than Fin, dumbass.


you can't tell.......... 

walks like a duck

shits like a duck 

it's a finshaggy


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

And Buck asks how often do I think about him.



See this Buck? This is my proof.


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 22, 2013)

alrite whats the show tonite fellas? can't back far enough wthout message pop up showing up??? lol
and Trolling dont arge back here, you'll eventually never post again with the ganging up that'll happen.....
but some men don't know when their destin to fail...


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

SmokeOurLyfAway69 said:


> alrite whats the show tonite fellas? can't back far enough wthout message pop up showing up??? lol
> and Trolling dont arge back here, you'll eventually never post again with the ganging up that'll happen.....
> 
> 
> but some men don't know when their destin to fail...


Welcome to my world.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Dude, it's a magic thing we got going on here.
> Go to your closet, if you have an LED flashlight with less than 5 bulbs in it, and with the light from your flashlight, draw the outline of a cannabis leaf on the LEFT wall of your closet, in BLACK, not BLUE, but only BLACK, otherwise it won't work.
> Make sure the leaf outline you draw is a 9 blade leaf, not 11 or 7, and this will help your CFL closet grow produce less than 5 ounces.
> Do NOT, I repeat, do NOT tell anybody else what we do, or I will not include you in any further discoveries.
> I can't believe nobody told you this yet!



i have a led flashlight with four bulbs in it. but i am lazy to draw right now, and besides my grow closet is a cloth thingy right now, the oldest closet grow that i used was already broken down into pieces but i still have some of the wood it is an antique closet but my mom had already turned it down.

anyways why do you ask me to draw that?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> And Buck asks how often do I think about him.
> 
> 
> 
> See this Buck? This is my proof.


proof of what?

learn to handle your fucking booze, get a fucking car, and move your 25 year old ass out of your momma's house, kiddo.

and for the love of god, please stop bothering us with your drunken ennui.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i have a led flashlight with four bulbs in it. but i am lazy to draw right now, and besides my grow closet is a cloth thingy right now, the oldest closet grow that i used was already broken down into pieces but i still have some of the wood it is an antique closet but my mom had already turned it down.
> 
> anyways why do you ask me to draw that?


first rule of super secret weed growing club is: 

Don't ask questions about super secret weed growing club


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Dude, you really make me think you're not older than 14 like you say you are, you just don't catch sarcasm and jokes when they come your way.
> I'm just hoping you'll take growing advice seriously since you don't seem to catch on to the jokes.



yeah sometimes i feel that way, it's my bad. i just don't know why, but i know i look young hehe!

yeah i'm taking the advice of the people here seriously especially when i have problems with my plants. good thing that people here are always willing to help me out.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> proof of what?
> 
> learn to handle your fucking booze, get a fucking car, and move your 25 year old ass out of your momma's house, kiddo.
> 
> and for the love of god, please stop bothering us with your drunken ennui.


Proof that you need a new computer chair.


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i have a led flashlight with four bulbs in it. but i am lazy to draw right now, and besides my grow closet is a cloth thingy right now, the oldest closet grow that i used was already broken down into pieces but i still have some of the wood it is an antique closet but my mom had already turned it down
> 
> anyways why do you ask me to draw that?


WEW!!!!!
he fell for it!!! lmao im takin snapshot of this!!!
lmao Bak666 fukin legendary bro!!!!
rep love for u 2marow!!!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

WTF is going on here tonight?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> yeah sometimes i feel that way, it's my bad. i just don't know why, but i know i look young hehe!
> 
> yeah i'm taking the advice of the people here seriously especially when i have problems with my plants. good thing that people here are always willing to help me out.



Are you lost? Where do you usually hang out? Where's your mommy?


----------



## kushhound187 (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Bigger douche than you'll EVER be...


Lol you are without a doubt the biggest douche bag on this site. buck, while sometimes a pain in the ass, hes not that bad. and hes got a brain... trolling, thatmush floating around in your skull is starting to leak out again... you better catch it before is rolls down a vent into oblivion

what is your perpose here othere than to be fins knight in shining armor when we are telling him how bad he is... sound to me like someone is a little to obsessed with defending mediocre growers... I dont know any normal growers who know how to grow that would support/deffend/generally consort with finschwaggy.

i want to know what your problem is... if you are actually a mod, why are you not only a prick, but the lover of shitty growers...


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> if you are actually a mod, why are you not only a prick, but the lover of shitty growers...


wtf? he's not a mod dude


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

Buck and others have brought his name up AT LEAST 5 times today alone, you tell me Potnip?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 22, 2013)

I drawed that leave on the wall on my box and what happened now? What was ment to happened?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

Trolling, what happened to you? Seems to me your first 1200 posts were alright. I recall liking you, and lately, not so much. Did you goddamn hangout in the Politics section?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!? Did you?!?!? Maybe a break for a week or two and come back fresh?


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 22, 2013)

hey fellas fuk tv!!
this is the best to get high too... lol rollone wit me


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

I want my privileges back.


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I drawed that leave on the wall on my box and what happened now? What was ment to happened?



i kno.. if itll warp a profesonal grower to the house, IM GAME!!! haha


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Trolling, what happened to you? Seems to me your first 1200 posts were alright. I recall liking you, and lately, not so much. Did you goddamn hangout in the Politics section?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!? Did you?!?!? Maybe a break for a week or two and come back fresh?


its not his fault. It's everyone else not him. he'll tell you he has an explanation for everything. 

Sound familiar? 

(finshaggy)


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

How many orgams have you had since riding his cock?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> WTF is going on here tonight?


is school out for the summer already?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I want my privileges back.


learn what it means to pay rent and do your own laundry, and you can have some privileges.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

I actually do that, so now?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Are you lost? Where do you usually hang out? Where's your mommy?


on a secret hiding place sometimes inside your room getting all your rolling papers and blunts so that you can't smoke joint. just kidding, my mom is at the office.

i can't hang out right now, i'm a lonely person with no cash, no job yet, no everything i have some friends but i can't hang out with them right now because i might be tempt to smoke, but i don't want to die yet, because i want to smoke weed for the rest of my life, like until the day i die.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

When some people get their head down, they just keep swinging, and forget to look up to see what, or who, they're fighting. 


Trolling, take a break for your own health.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I actually do that, so now?


you just let on that only recently have you stopped using your mom's phone to annoy us.

and your mom's not gonna kick you out if you don't fork over the nominal amount you pay for "rent".

no need to lie to us.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> I want my privileges back.



Daaaaamn, list your demands...


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

No point, the name.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i might be tempt to smoke, but i don't want to die yet, because i want to smoke weed for the rest of my life, like until the day i die.



bwhahahahahhahahahahahahhahlolrofl hahahahahahahahahah wtf

im dying over here now hahaalaopaoala


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> on a secret hiding place sometimes inside your room getting all your rolling papers and blunts so that you can't smoke joint. just kidding, my mom is at the office.
> 
> i can't hang out right now, i'm a lonely person with no cash, no job yet, no everything i have some friends but i can't hang out with them right now because i might be tempt to smoke, but i don't want to die yet, because i want to smoke weed for the rest of my life, like until the day i die.


d



DUDE??
wtf r u talking about? dont want to die?
how old r u?
and have u evn smoked b4?


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you just let on that only recently have you stopped using your mom's phone to annoy us.
> 
> and your mom's not gonna kick you out if you don't fork over the nominal amount you pay for "rent".
> 
> no need to lie to us.


Black people....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> on a secret hiding place sometimes inside your room getting all your rolling papers and blunts so that you can't smoke joint. just kidding, my mom is at the office.
> 
> i can't hang out right now, i'm a lonely person with no cash, no job yet, no everything i have some friends but i can't hang out with them right now because i might be tempt to smoke, but i don't want to die yet, because i want to smoke weed for the rest of my life, like until the day i die.


Where are you calling from?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Can still see that big grin lol.


big green the background tiles?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 22, 2013)

grin means smile


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

waiting on the impending close now.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

Trolling, I have a new avatar for you. Try it....


----------



## kushhound187 (May 22, 2013)

Trolling cant take a break. his ass isint raw yet. he wont stop until the butthurt reaches the bleeding asshole stage. He cant gelp himself. 

its pretty obvious trolling is fin. id be amazed if trolling and fin where two seperate beings.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

we're being watched


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

like a social experiment?


----------



## kushhound187 (May 22, 2013)

As hilariously off topic this all is, bed time.... i cant stay up all night enjoying this nonsense


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

kushhound187 said:


> Trolling cant take a break. his ass isint raw yet. he wont stop until the butthurt reaches the bleeding asshole stage. He cant gelp himself.
> 
> its pretty obvious trolling is fin. id be amazed if trolling and fin where two seperate beings.


Be amazed, tomorrow.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

SmokeOurLyfAway69 said:


> d
> 
> 
> 
> ...



since 14, and now im 26.

i can't tell when was the last, but i'll tell if i have already pass the test.

hey nobody wants to die. the only thing that need to die is fungus gnats, swat them swat with a fly swatter.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> we're being watched


*We're, idiot.


You edited.lolz..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

claytonbigsby said:


> trolling and finshaggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh aaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> grin means smile


i am just fooling around, hehe, RIU is quite addictive. 

i'ma cook some food, so later again.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

me tired this boring gnite


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> since 14, and now im 26.
> 
> i can't tell when was the last, but i'll tell if i have already pass the test.
> 
> hey nobody wants to die. the only thing that need to die is fungus gnats, swat them swat with a fly swatter.



My dude, where are you? Japan?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 22, 2013)

Philippines


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> My dude, where are you? Japan?





LetsGetCritical said:


> Philippines


Soooo, you're both people?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 22, 2013)

He wont tell you where he lives. I think I know.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

It's not like I'm coming over; I just want to know how much slack to give...


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> me tired this boring gnite


Well i just got done a loooong ass shift hope everybodies nights been top shelf.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> It's not like I'm coming over; I just want to know how much slack to give...


 my last comment sounded wrong. I've been trying to figure out where he's from because I'm a stalker lol, he has already said South East Asia, so I asked him where, I have some clues from previous posts and I said that I'll come for a holiday, I'm pretty sure it's Philippines. Doesn't really matter. English is not his first language, I think he's funny, he's on my friend list.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

anyways who wants some pancake?
smile, blueberry jam with maple syrup. i know this is too late for breakfast, but i like eating it.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> It's not like I'm coming over; I just want to know how much slack to give...



you don't have to give anything, not unless it's good buds! hehe!


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Where are you calling from?


what do you mean where i am calling from? i don't have enough cash to call.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

i just saw rollitup cafe, darn i hope that some mods will be kind enough to transfer the pancake, or just remove it here.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I drawed that leave on the wall on my box and what happened now? What was ment to happened?


Nothing happens right away dude, you have to wait for the plants to grow, but if you did it right, it will help you immensely.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I drawed that leave on the wall on my box and what happened now? What was ment to happened?


Wait.........
You and icebox7420 are the same guy?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Wait.........
> You and icebox7420 are the same guy?


No, they clearly stated that they were just 'stalking' icebox. Jeez . . . lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 22, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> No, they clearly stated that they were just 'stalking' icebox. Jeez . . . lol


You can see my confusion though......
I told icebox to draw on his wall, then LGC comes back, and says 'OK, I drew on my wall, now what?'


----------



## kinetic (May 22, 2013)

If I draw on all four walls will my yield increase 4x's!? I don't want to draw on the ceiling though, I like shorter plants.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 22, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread.html


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> You can see my confusion though......
> I told icebox to draw on his wall, then LGC comes back, and says 'OK, I drew on my wall, now what?'


I do. And it makes me nervous for icebox . . . 
 I feel like he might end up becoming somebodies coat. If somebody is LGC. lol


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread.html


You're just pissed cause i'm not throwing up pics of my titties.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 22, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> You're just pissed cause i'm not throwing up pics of my titties.


----------



## kinetic (May 22, 2013)

Titaaayyyyys


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

Titties and breakfast after a wake and bake. I really cannot think of anything better in life.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 22, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Titties and breakfast after a wake and bake. I really cannot think of anything better in life.


er a blowjob wouldn't be outta line


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Wait.........
> You and icebox7420 are the same guy?


 Er, fuck no bro, but yes I can see why the confusion.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> er a blowjob wouldn't be outta line


Yes, every breakfast should come with a blow job. Unless your at a Village Inn. You don't want any of that . . . lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> is school out for the summer already?


For some, school was never in.


----------



## Indagrow (May 22, 2013)

i know this isn't really staying with the theme of the thread becuase im not making fun of anyone or jumping on any wagons but whatever... taking the bike out for the first time in a while i hate working 60+ hours a week


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> i know this isn't really staying with the theme of the thread becuase im not making fun of anyone or jumping on any wagons but whatever... taking the bike out for the first time in a while i hate working 60+ hours a week
> 
> View attachment 2667064


Oh my God!! That bike has 4 wheels!!


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i haven't taken a bath yet, hehe.


The first one is the hardest. You will learn to like it; always remember.  cn


icebox7420 said:


> huh? why is there something wrong?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Oh my God!! That bike has 4 wheels!!


and he has helmet and some gears!

i think he's collecting soil for his plants!


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> The first one is the hardest. You will learn to like it; always remember.  cn


what's the first one?

and what is the 2nd?

and is there a 3rd?


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Deep gruff voice...."WHO you callin' skinny?"


Heeeeere Skinny Skinny Skinny ... cn


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Heeeeere Skinny Skinny Skinny ... cn


doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i haven't taken a bath yet, hehe.





icebox7420 said:


> doesn't make sense to me.


Welcome to the polar bear's world. cn


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Welcome to the polar bear's world. cn


anyways i have taken a bath like last 7 hours ago.

i really can't understand you, sorry. and what is CN?

uhm cartoon network?


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2013)

Inside joke and long story. cn


----------



## Indagrow (May 22, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Oh my God!! That bike has 4 wheels!!


its really just two put togeather...

brap brapppp check ya later


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

Omg what have I missed here, who is this icebox dude?

Isn't icebox from some disney movie where the play pewee football and icebox is really a chick? lol hmm. So is icebox a dude or a chick and did someone mention Village Inn? wtf I've worked at village inn!

Hmm oh well back to the thread topic, fixed up my grandpas old mower...


----------



## Indagrow (May 22, 2013)

best picture of the lot, im sure you disagree but i won this race this is the last lap finish line crash.... annddd yourrr SAFE!!


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Omg what have I missed here, who is this icebox dude?
> 
> Isn't icebox from some disney movie where the play pewee football and icebox is really a chick? lol hmm. So is icebox a dude or a chick and did someone mention Village Inn? wtf I've worked at village inn!
> 
> ...


uhm a dude. anyways you can find me inside everyones refrigerator, ya know, icebox, where you get ice cubes and put it in your drinks.

anyways ice cube is a rapper and a cool star, from friday next friday and friday after next, laugh out stoner movies though.


----------



## kinetic (May 22, 2013)

Ice Cube and Ice T are working together at my place this very moment.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

This dude acts like I'm stupid or something....


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 2667136View attachment 2667137View attachment 2667138
> best picture of the lot, im sure you disagree but i won this race this is the last lap finish line crash.... annddd yourrr SAFE!!View attachment 2667139



i knew it!












your a guy that pretends to be a blondie girl!


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ice Cube and Ice T are working together at my place this very moment.





rapping? or mixing? or you mix them in glass?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> This dude acts like I'm stupid or something....



hey i wish i could drive one of those lawn mower. ( haven't and never tried that before honestly).


----------



## kinetic (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> rapping? or mixing? or you mix them in glass?


with pancakes
and pho


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2013)

Wait... so is indagrow a girl? or is that his girlfriend?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> uhm a dude. anyways you can find me inside everyones refrigerator, ya know, icebox, where you get ice cubes and put it in your drinks.
> anyways ice cube is a rapper and a cool star, from friday next friday and friday after next, laugh out stoner movies though.


 .

View attachment 2667156


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Omg what have I missed here, who is this icebox dude?
> 
> Isn't icebox from some disney movie where the play pewee football and icebox is really a chick? lol hmm. So is icebox a dude or a chick and did someone mention Village Inn? wtf I've worked at village inn!
> 
> ...


I need one of these so bad. My new yard is not very fun with a push mower.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wait... so is indagrow a girl? or is that his girlfriend?


Either way ... feemaale huumaans
cn


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> with pancakes
> and pho


pancakes are good, 

whats pho?


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2013)

Vietnamese chicken-beak soup ... cn


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

anyways pancakes are better with fruitjams, just made one like 7 hours ago with blueberry and maple syrup.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Omg what have I missed here, who is this icebox dude?
> 
> Isn't icebox from some disney movie where the play pewee football and icebox is really a chick? lol hmm. So is icebox a dude or a chick and did someone mention Village Inn? wtf I've worked at village inn!
> 
> ...


lawnmower races anyone?


----------



## james2500 (May 22, 2013)

im clearing a forest road here so we can get to the other side, to see what we can see!


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 22, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wait... so is indagrow a girl? or is that his girlfriend?


No silly, hes a guy, he posted pics wayyy back. Hes pretty hot too, i dunno how the girls missed those. Top five RIU guy hotties for sure. If carne was still here hed vouch


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> No silly, hes a guy, he posted pics wayyy back. Hes pretty hot too, i dunno how the girls missed those. Top five RIU guy hotties for sure. If carne was still here hed vouch


inda is pretty easy on the eyes, especially with the half beard HAHAH no but yeah hes a looker that one.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 22, 2013)

james2500 said:


> im clearing a forest road here so we can get to the other side, to see what we can see!


Ive had two of those saws and i hate em. They break way too easy.....never broken a husqvarna though. I dropped a 24 inch beam on it from 15 feet and not even a scratch.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> inda is pretty easy on the eyes, especially with the half beard HAHAH no but yeah hes a looker that one.


You aint too hard on the eyes yourself lil miss trophy wife. You still havent found mr. Bitch i am fabulous yet?


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2013)

james2500 said:


> im clearing a forest road here so we can get to the other side, to see what we can see!


I LOVE your saw but please tell me those are steel toe boots and your gloves are just invisible to me. Now I can kind of get behind the no pants to get mixed into the wound. But maybe because I'm much smaller I would have some leather chaps on if I were embedding it's nose in anything even a small bar. Be safe out there.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I LOVE your saw but please tell me those are steel toe boots and your gloves are just invisible to me. Now I can kind of get behind the no pants to get mixed into the wound. But maybe because I'm much smaller I would have some leather chaps on if I were embedding it's nose in anything even a small bar. Be safe out there.


Safetys for guys that get hurt. The rest of us have skillz


----------



## MojoRison (May 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Safetys for guys that get hurt. The rest of us have skillz


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 22, 2013)

Thats a pretty good picture of you mojo  lol


----------



## MojoRison (May 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Thats a pretty good picture of you mojo  lol


They wanted me to show off my cut abs, but I wasn't sure why...the camera guy kept following me around asking "Show me some wood!"


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

james2500 said:


> im clearing a forest road here so we can get to the other side, to see what we can see!



nice looks like a smooth road, when i get rich someday i'll travel, and enjoy life.


----------



## *BUDS (May 22, 2013)

Its not me but I thought old wobble guts should get a go.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

i'm getting tired of clicking in this thread from the first page.

sorry for spamming. but this is true.


----------



## gioua (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i'm getting tired of clicking in this thread from the first page.
> 
> sorry for spamming. but this is true.



I had toke in toke set as a bookmark at one point.. I had to stop that because I was not leaving toke n talk.. (there are a few other forums I visit here )


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> I had toke in toke set as a bookmark at one point.. I had to stop that because I was not leaving toke n talk.. (there are a few other forums I visit here )


i'm now at page 120. someday when i get rich like very very very very rich, i'ma effin travel and really enjoy life and smoke with some of you here who helped me out in my grow. but right now i really need to wait and see if i will pass my pee pee test so that i can apply for my job training. ( i know keep saying that test thingy and job training, sorry hehe, but it's true).


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 22, 2013)

Just remember to keep taking your baths, and brush only the teeth you want to keep!


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Just remember to keep taking your baths, and brush only the teeth you want to keep!


hehe, yeah but i won't comb my hair. im brushing it all.

anyways page 147! like only 1926 to go!


----------



## kinetic (May 22, 2013)

knowm hasnt logged in since '11 so no icebox for him


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> knowm hasnt logged in since '11 so no icebox for him


sorry it wasn't him but i think i remembered him because of the threads, because people here always tell me before to keep reading and not asking so many questions (like every problem i always make a thread hehe). and i join like last 2012 so it's not him probably. its slipon and some more (i call him sir but anyways i call all people sir before that what i remember mostly), my threads before were already gone, but that's fine. still have the pics though, good for remembrance.

anyways i'ma stop at page 200 because i need to sleep and i need to prepare breakfast for my mom.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

i just really can't stop RIU.


----------



## MojoRison (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i just really can't stop RIU.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

oh my, i don't do that, hehe, but that pic is funny! anyways i think i really need some smoke right now, but i still can't smoke some weed. 

i really hate the moments when i want to smoke some weed but i can't, i can't drink also. darn.


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> oh my, i don't do that, hehe, but that pic is funny! anyways! i think i really need some smoke right now, but i still can't smoke some weed. i really the moments when i want to smoke some weed but i can't, i can't drink also. darn.


all you talk about is how you cant drink or smoke go do something productive work out, clean the house, listen to music, pick up a hobby , play guitar, learn to make doll clothes for the love of god if I have to hear you complain again im going to come over and smack ya LOL


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i'm getting tired of clicking in this thread from the first page.
> 
> sorry for spamming. but this is true.


If you read this thread from the beginning you get 50 rep bonus points.


----------



## MojoRison (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i'm getting tired of clicking in this thread from the first page.
> 
> sorry for spamming. but this is true.


You do know that you can change the way the posts show up, from ascending to descending in chronological order {first to last or last to first in other words }


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> all you talk about is how you cant drink or smoke go do something productive work out, clean the house, listen to music, pick up a hobby , play guitar, learn to make doll clothes for the love of god if I have to hear you complain again im going to come over and smack ya LOL


I know you've got a thing for asians 

but damn I didn't know you were in to smacking too


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I know you've got a thing for asians
> 
> but damn I didn't know you were in to smacking too


hahahaha yeah didn't you know? lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

What the hell has this thread turned into, the icebox social. Go play with your legos little boy...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> No silly, hes a guy, he posted pics wayyy back. Hes pretty hot too, i dunno how the girls missed those. Top five RIU guy hotties for sure. If carne was still here hed vouch


ya know, i think we need a "top 10 RIU male hotties" thread. ditto for the ladies.

the threads would have to be split into two parts.

part 1: nominations. 10 members who get the most nominations over a certain time period make the cut for part 2.

part 2: poll. poll thread featuring the 10 nominees, voting takes place over a certain time period, a winner is crowned.

it's summer time, and we're all itching to sow our wild oats. i think we need to make this happen.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> all you talk about is how you cant drink or smoke go do something productive work out, clean the house, listen to music, pick up a hobby , play guitar, learn to make doll clothes for the love of god if I have to hear you complain again im going to come over and smack ya LOL


hmpf, you told me that i am a liar so not listen to ya. 

hey i clean the toilet here, wash my own clothes (with detergent soap) and clean my own room, wash my own plate, wash my own mug, clean my own things! i play guitar sometimes, but right now i'm not in a mood. see i am very industrious!

hey this is true that i can't drink and and smoke right now.

i am thinking right now why there isn't someone sympathizing in what i feel?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> If you read this thread from the beginning you get 50 rep bonus points.



hey i'm read it from the start, so it's like i'm still in page 200 because i really want to smoke right now but i really can't!


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> ya know, i think we need a "top 10 RIU male hotties" thread. ditto for the ladies.
> 
> the threads would have to be split into two parts.
> 
> ...


Its been done and its been closed


----------



## kinetic (May 22, 2013)

Buck, can I use a pic from my 20s?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Its been done and its been closed


it's been done years ago. new roster of members here, new faces, and hard to vote on a closed thread.

also, you're not invited, he-urca. go sit in the corner.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Buck, can I use a pic from my 20s?


why the hell not?

if no one starts part 1, i'll be doing so later today.


----------



## kinetic (May 22, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Its been done and its been closed


we dont care, you're not a mod so your opinion holds no consequence.


----------



## Trolling (May 22, 2013)

Can there be nudity?


----------



## kinetic (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> hey i'm read it from the start, so it's like i'm still in page 200 because i really want to smoke right now but i really can't!


you do realize with no growing and no smoking or drinking people here think you are a cop.


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Can there be nudity?


I believe that's why it was closed before


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> hey i'm read it from the start, so it's like i'm still in page 200 because i really want to smoke right now but i really can't!


keep going! Don't give up

Don't worry I'll smoke one for ya


----------



## boedhaspeaks (May 22, 2013)

Tried to make a self pic. Shame the camera couldnt handle all the prettiness and stopped working. Sooo you have to miss this face ...


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2013)

boedhaspeaks said:


> Tried to make a self pic. Shame the camera couldnt handle all the prettiness and stopped working. Sooo you have to miss this face ...


lol booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)




----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What the hell has this thread turned into, the icebox social. Go play with your legos little boy...



lego is a good toy for children. but it's choking hazard!


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

don't eat the pieces


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> don't eat the pieces


kinda wish he would.............


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

hey icebox, what's the weather like in your neck of the woods today?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> you do realize with no growing and no smoking or drinking people here think you are a cop.


sorry but that job won't fit me.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> You do know that you can change the way the posts show up, from ascending to descending in chronological order {first to last or last to first in other words }


i don't know that i am not planning to do that i might get lost to my page count.


----------



## giggles26 (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> sorry but that job won't fit me.


But you fit the description to a T for a pig....


----------



## kinetic (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> sorry but that job won't fit me.


That wasn't a jab. It was a factual statement.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> keep going! Don't give up
> 
> Don't worry I'll smoke one for ya



yeah i won't! 

i don't want to be the center of this topic so lets switch it

anyways there is a girl here has good eyebrows and..... 

guess who?


----------



## kinetic (May 22, 2013)

you dont grow, you dont smoke or drink. Why are you here officer? I mean icebox?


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> That wasn't a jab. It was a factual statement.


if i were one, i am already fired a long time. anyways do tattoos count here?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> if i were one, i am already fired a long time. anyways do tattoos count here?


seriously dude, what's the weather like there today? go out there and evaluate it for 3-12 hours, and then come back and give us a brief report about it.

thanks in advance.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> you dont grow, you dont smoke or drink. Why are you here officer? I mean icebox?



i grow, but i can't smoke or drink right now. i am here because i haven't applied for my job training yet.

you why are you here, does your parents know that you are mr. ganja?

(well a lot of you are mr.ganja, but me i'm still a stoner darn).


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> seriously dude, what's the weather like there today? go out there and evaluate it for 3-12 hours, and then come back and give us a brief report about it.
> 
> thanks in advance.



well in the morning it is usually sunny, but in the afternoon it get cloudy and rainy.


yeah and i'ma go to bed, i need to sleep because quarter to 7am here and just continue my page reading later.


page 200 still, i need to remember that.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> But you fit the description to a T for a pig....


i don't know them! i only know spider-man, real name peter parker!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> lego is a good toy for children. but it's choking hazard!





joe macclennan said:


> don't eat the pieces





giggles26 said:


> kinda wish he would............



Hey Icebox - nice juicy burger over here for you.

View attachment 2667860


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2013)

that actually looks good. maybe i should make myself some lunch.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i really can't stop riu!
> 
> this is the last. sorry if i have mustache and beard and some shades.
> View attachment 2667867 View attachment 2667903




Look sweetie you are going about this all wrong. You are going to get hurt, butt and reality, wise. First I hope you removed the meta data. Next you never use 1 simple color for obfuscation it's to easy for alphabet engineers to remove. So you may want to re-think this or your youthful gangsta enthusiasm is gonna end badly for you.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 2668815
> 
> Look sweetie you are going about this all wrong. You are going to get hurt, butt and reality, wise. First I hope you removed the meta data. Next you never use 1 simple color for obfuscation it's to easy for alphabet engineers to remove. So you may want to re-think this or your youthful gangsta enthusiasm is gonna end badly for you.


where is it? where is it?


----------



## Trolling (May 23, 2013)

Much much better...this guy is neat.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> uhm is this much better?
> 
> View attachment 2668919View attachment 2668920


your gettin old fast bro, yur fekin this thread up more than it already is.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2013)

Thug life


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> your gettin old fast bro, yur fekin this thread up more than it already is.



you want to know why?

anyways i'm already at page 325!


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Thug life


hey yours better than mine, where did you get that?

i'm gonna get back to my page clicking and reading!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Thug life


haha..awesome


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> you want to know why?
> 
> anyways i'm already at page 325!


Sure, PM me, let me know why, just stop posting every 5 minutes. I dont like it when the thread gets closed.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> where is it? where is it?


You know the pictures I referred to. There was no need to re-post and further foul the nest with your excreta. Life has a way of paying us back. Good luck on this.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You know the pictures I referred to. There was no need to re-post and further foul the nest with your excreta. Life has a way of paying us back. Good luck on this.



i can't understand what your saying, could you explain a little more.

anyways the thread is a picture yourself thread, should i add more paints?

i'm at page 371 anyways.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> i can't understand what your saying, could you explain a little more.
> 
> anyways the thread is a picture yourself thread, should i add more paints?
> 
> i'm at page 371 anyways.


What [I believe] Annie is saying is ... when someone gives you good advice, *pay attention* the first time. Doing otherwise is an insult to the advisor: it suggests that person's time is worth less than yours. Makes an awful impression. Fwiw. cn

*For an excellent example of the thing I mean, explore user "Finshaggy".


----------



## Kite High (May 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> What Annie is saying is ... when someone gives you good advice, *pay attention* the first time. Doing otherwise is an insult to the advisor: it suggests that person's time is worth less than yours. Makes an awful impression. Fwiw. cn


stop feeding watering the plant so it will die


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> stop feeding watering the plant so it will die


He hasn't yet gone full Kaendar on us. I'm losing interest anyway.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

Kite High said:


> stop feeding watering the plant so it will die


i am still feeding my plants, and watering it and i am currently doing 2 1/4 tsp per 1.5L of water, and it is healthy but it is still small, i'll post pics by tomorrow. if you know i am currently observing my plants and wonderin if a 24/0 hours of light is good for them. (my mom is kinda reminding me of the electricity).

and also if i will still be doing the moving out method (that's what i call it sorry!) like putting it in the sun in the morning and when it gets dark i'll put it inside my grow closet just to see if it will stunt their growth.



cannabineer said:


> He hasn't yet gone full Kaendar on us. I'm losing interest anyway.


i can't understand the word full kaendar. can you please elaborate?



cannabineer said:


> What [I believe] Annie is saying is ... when someone gives you good advice, *pay attention* the first time. Doing otherwise is an insult to the advisor: it suggests that person's time is worth less than yours. Makes an awful impression. Fwiw. cn
> 
> *For an excellent example of the thing I mean, explore user "Finshaggy".


i get what you mean, that is why i am not saying my most famous line. because some mod might smack me.

anyways if any of you really want to see my plant right now, just message, and i'll post it in the newbie forum thread. though i have a new plant that has started to grow.


----------



## icebox7420 (May 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Sure, PM me, let me know why, just stop posting every 5 minutes. I dont like it when the thread gets closed.


i already message you.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

Might as well get it over with, remove all doubt, and hit us with the splendor of your most famous line. cn


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

You need to stop posting this stuff here and go over to the growing forum.


----------



## kinetic (May 23, 2013)

Has to be the best troll of the week?


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

bad week. cn


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

just eat him bear


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 23, 2013)

I pop in here at least every couple days and I have to say lately it just seems like we're under attack, can we make some kind of post requirement/screening process for getting into T&T?

we're under siege damnit


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

Some were just born to lose


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 23, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I pop in here at least every couple days and I have to say lately it just seems like we're under attack, can we make some kind of post requirement/screening process for getting into T&T?
> 
> we're under siege damnit
> 
> View attachment 2669146


I've said previously that it's the Troll & Stalk section! It's clear to see how weak some can be to seek empowerment from annoying others.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 23, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Some were just born to lose



minus the face and hand tats while I might not agree with the actual picture choices the ink is really well done, thats a good cohesive full body cast (just giving props to the artist)

also i do like ferrets


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 23, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've said previously that it's the Troll & Stalk section! It's clear to see how weak some can be to seek empowerment from annoying others.
> 
> I may join stoner haven after all!


don't leave we all love you <3


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 23, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> don't leave we all love you <3


If I do, it'll be the French good bye.  

Ps when u coming to Barca?


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> just eat him bear


Hmmmmm why reward bad behavior? Oh you meant THAT eat him LOL


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hmmmmm why reward bad behavior? Oh you meant THAT eat him LOL


I'm watching my carbs. ~giggle~ cn


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I've said previously that it's the Troll & Stalk section! It's clear to see how weak some can be to seek empowerment from annoying others.
> 
> I may join stoner haven after all!


Ok but don't leave us alone! I enjoy your posts. Plus don't let the idiots win LOL I promise I'll move to ignore quicker.  Really I will (most of the time).


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 23, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> minus the face and hand tats while I might not agree with the actual picture choices the ink is really well done, thats a good cohesive full body cast (just giving props to the artist)
> 
> also i do like ferrets



Well, yeah. Didn't know I had to spell it out.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ok but don't leave us alone! I enjoy your posts. Plus don't let the idiots win LOL I promise I'll move to ignore quicker.  Really I will (most of the time).


I ain't goin' nowhere!! Im very choosey about who I hand my power over to (usually my bf but never mind, great for making up)!! 

Loads of people have been off RIU but I for one have been very busy floating around weed clubs and talking to people.


----------



## Kite High (May 23, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> minus the face and hand tats while I might not agree with the actual picture choices the ink is really well done, thats a good cohesive full body cast (just giving props to the artist)
> 
> also i do like ferrets


looks like a possum to me....

yeah nice artwork for sure...bu0t just think what he will look like in 20 years...oh wait...nevermind...it will never live that long...lmao


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 23, 2013)

Ohhhh shit, the sun just came out...dance party in my backyard 
[youtube]kpZhZAr1cQU[/youtube]


----------



## dankdalia (May 23, 2013)

Dabsday


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ohhhh shit, the sun just came out...dance party in my backyard
> [youtube]kpZhZAr1cQU[/youtube]


can I come?


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> can I come?


Of course man, i know from cartoons that those dogs always have a flask of whisky hangin around thier neck.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

his previous owners were mexican

only patron


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 24, 2013)

Well what do ya know joe? Twist my arm i guess, patron shots hard as coffin nails in quebec make me grin....after the tenth


----------



## icebox7420 (May 24, 2013)

can't help it,

i think i need stop posting in this thread and just and get back on growing, and maybe if i get a female plant i'll be getting some more reps.

anyways hello.

just smoke and chill out nothing negative on my side, i know i have a lot of stupid post here.


----------



## giggles26 (May 24, 2013)

It's my birthday and I'll get high if I want to, get high if I want to..........


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 24, 2013)

haha looks like fun bro


----------



## joe macclennan (May 24, 2013)

happy bday bro


----------



## icebox7420 (May 24, 2013)

happy birthday giggles, get high you want to, get high if you want to.


----------



## slowbus (May 24, 2013)

geeze Gig~better wear work boots before that cub cadet eats yer toes~


----------



## KushKrew (May 24, 2013)

Me. This was before cameras came to South Africa last year, we still only had rocks and ochre back then.


----------



## giggles26 (May 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> geeze Gig~better wear work boots before that cub cadet eats yer toes~


Shit that's no fun lol. It's like a game hahah


----------



## Grandpapy (May 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Here's your gift , but be carful, it's very potent.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> can I come?


I don't know can you?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 24, 2013)

I'm especially fond of the Cub cadet color matching shades.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's my birthday and I'll get high if I want to, get high if I want to..........


Ahh gigs in rare form  Hot picture of you on that tractor! If you ever need a job at the smaller airports they use them as tow yukes LOL so not only a handy home tool but potential business  Start pushing back cessna's for a living LOL

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Kite High (May 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know can you?


I can. With a lil help from my friend...


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Shit that's no fun lol. It's like a game hahah


ROFLMAO, it's all fun and giggles until we FOD the engine! Those huge clown shoes do it everytime! You are just considering the tractor's health, feet are much easier on it LOL


----------



## joe macclennan (May 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know can you?


Present yourself to me and you'll find out


----------



## giggles26 (May 24, 2013)

Hmm I think I liked everyone's bday wish but shrimpdicks, err sorry trollings. 

Hope everyone is having a good day, I know I am. Smoking on some pineapple chunk and now about ready to go walk to the spring and check on some things. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## potpimp (May 24, 2013)

Didn't get in on it in time cause I'm on another fucking planet here, but happy bidet Gigs!!!


----------



## Indagrow (May 24, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> No silly, hes a guy, he posted pics wayyy back. Hes pretty hot too, i dunno how the girls missed those. Top five RIU guy hotties for sure. If carne was still here hed vouch


Aww buddy! I wish carne was around still maybe if we use me as bait hell come a sniffin? But yeah I got the attention of the members I so desired, you know who you are... 

And those are just some ladies I got to model on my bike for a clothing company.. I have like four other shoots but I can't find them think they are on my laptop.. I would never do that to a girlfriend, I know what guys do to pictures ie Finn's sister


----------



## giggles26 (May 24, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm especially fond of the Cub cadet color matching shades.


Damn right that's the only way to do things 



curious2garden said:


> Ahh gigs in rare form  Hot picture of you on that tractor! If you ever need a job at the smaller airports they use them as tow yukes LOL so not only a handy home tool but potential business  Start pushing back cessna's for a living LOL
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


Haha I think the closet airport to me is hmm about 87 miles. I wonder if they will let me use it for personal use to 



curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO, it's all fun and giggles until we FOD the engine! Those huge clown shoes do it everytime! You are just considering the tractor's health, feet are much easier on it LOL


Always gotta take care of your tractors health, you treat things right and they will return the favor 



potpimp said:


> Didn't get in on it in time cause I'm on another fucking planet here, but happy bidet Gigs!!!


It's all good brotha, thanks though. Having a pretty fucking good day, gonna make some edibles later today. Made me some oil last night, had about 1.5lbs of trim lol. This should be good


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Aww buddy! I wish carne was around still maybe if we use me as bait hell come a sniffin? But yeah I got the attention of the members I so desired, you know who you are...
> 
> And those are just some ladies I got to model on my bike for a clothing company.. I have like four other shoots but I can't find them think they are on my laptop.. I would never do that to a girlfriend, I know what guys do to pictures ie Finn's sister


Ahhhhhhh, hot, smart AND nice! What a package.


----------



## Indagrow (May 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhhhhhh, hot, smart AND nice! What a package.


Lets leave my package out of this for now



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again


----------



## TalonToker (May 24, 2013)

Happy birthday, Giggles.

May today be a great one for you.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2013)

Late to the party ... happy birthday Giggles! Nice mechanized grass trimming op you got there. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 24, 2013)

icebox7420 said:


> can't help it,
> 
> i think i need stop posting in this thread and just and get back on growing, and maybe if i get a female plant i'll be getting some more reps.
> 
> ...


What a cull!!


----------



## icebox7420 (May 24, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> What a cull!!


uhm i'm sorry i cannot understand you.


----------



## Indagrow (May 24, 2013)

That decapitation in London is pretty crazy... Like black guys with a London accent crazy


----------



## mini grow (May 24, 2013)

Dude, this is me, this is my bong. I love it, the damn thing was worth the money too, it's so smooth.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Lets leave my package out of this for now
> 
> 
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious2garden again


Ok, for now.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 24, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> That decapitation in London is pretty crazy... Like black guys with a London accent crazy


That's not crazy! We've got millions!! A Pakistani with a Scottish accent though, now that's strange to me Mate! (yes, I'm a Londoner)


----------



## kinetic (May 24, 2013)

My friend from Yemen speaks Spanish and Russian. Its strange to hear those spoken with his Arabic accent.


----------



## zVice (May 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;LB4Fv4YPYxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB4Fv4YPYxs[/video]




joe macclennan said:


> Present yourself to me and you'll find out


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> My friend from Yemen speaks Spanish and Russian. Its strange to hear those spoken with his Arabic accent.


I've got a south African friend whom I saw yesterday. He had an Italian mum so when he speaks SPANISH he sounds Italian and when he speaks english he's SA. !!


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That's not crazy! We've got millions!! A Pakistani with a Scottish accent though, now that's strange to me Mate! (yes, I'm a Londoner)


You haven't _lived _until you've heard German spoken with a Texas Gulf accent.  cn


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 24, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> You haven't _lived _until you've heard German spoken with a Texas Gulf accent.  cn


Funnily enough, I saw a friend yesterday from St Louis and he was speaking German with an Italian. Trust me, I've heard the lot!!


----------



## Indagrow (May 24, 2013)

Finally out of work can't wait to trim my reveg/ listen to the system I threw in my truck.... I've blew it 4 years ago and have been ridding with just tweets shit sounded like a Tin can... The new system has already made me throw up, and its on the bench inthe back the ladies love a nice bass and


----------



## Granny weed (May 24, 2013)

Happy birthday gigs have a good one! x


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> ....snip.........The new system has already made me throw up, and its on the bench inthe back the ladies love a nice bass and


Sheeeeeeeeeeit that's the best you can do? You don't have a real bass system until you blow a hole through your heart


----------



## hereshegrows (May 24, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Finally out of work can't wait to trim my reveg/ listen to the system I threw in my truck.... I've blew it 4 years ago and have been ridding with just tweets shit sounded like a Tin can... The new system has already made me throw up, and its on the bench inthe back the ladies love a nice bass and


I wouldn't mind a ride


----------



## giggles26 (May 24, 2013)

Birthday fun for the day, highest level achieved...


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (May 24, 2013)

what's up with everyone tonight? yall smokin', drinkin', singin', dancin', fuckin'? all of the aforementioned?


----------



## giggles26 (May 24, 2013)

I'm smokin for my bday, that's about it.


----------



## TalonToker (May 24, 2013)

Everything but the fuckin' here. ha ha You can't win 'em all.

Your pic is way too dark. All I see is what looks like a hand with what might be a J.


----------



## Kite High (May 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm smokin for my bday, that's about it.


[video=youtube;-eD2QCgeJug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eD2QCgeJug[/video]


----------



## potpimp (May 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I wouldn't mind a ride


I'd ride you like the boys in the PBR, but it would be a lot longer than 8 seconds.


----------



## TalonToker (May 24, 2013)

It could only end one way....


----------



## potpimp (May 24, 2013)

Yep, her boyfriends would never seem like real men ever again.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I'd ride you like the boys in the PBR, but it would be a lot longer than 8 seconds.


Yeah put up or shut up  Oh and pics or it didn't happen AND do I get credit for the assist?


----------



## hereshegrows (May 24, 2013)

Boyfriend*s* hu? You have high hopes for me I see, lol. Now, do you think I should get them to all to get along with each other or keep them all secret? 

I already got too much to do, now you are suggesting that too me! When am I suppose to sleep?


----------



## TalonToker (May 24, 2013)

Sleep? That's just some people talking, it's not real.


----------



## hereshegrows (May 24, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Sleep? That's just some people talking, it's not real.


Well, the hell with it then, all this time I thought I needed it and here it is, not even real..bring on boy the boyfriends then!


----------



## TalonToker (May 24, 2013)

I'm first!!!!

and 2nd, 3rd, etc.....

ha ha Say goodbye to sleep for ever!


----------



## hereshegrows (May 24, 2013)

night riu...I'm going to bed and just lay there....cuz i no longer need sleep.


----------



## potpimp (May 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah put up or shut up  Oh and pics or it didn't happen AND do I get credit for the assist?


You absolutely do get full credit my dear. I'll have to get a photographer for hershegrows and my first marathon. Those will memories she will always want to keep.



hereshegrows said:


> Boyfriend*s* hu? You have high hopes for me I see, lol. Now, do you think I should get them to all to get along with each other or keep them all secret?
> 
> I already got too much to do, now you are suggesting that too me! When am I suppose to sleep?


It depends on what you want. Keep them secret and you get more time to yourself. If they all get along, they'll be gangbanging you.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (May 25, 2013)

Hey guys! Its been a while so I'll just jump in with a photo!


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

Hello Miss Rabbit. You look very nice. Don't mind me.

[video=youtube;is3YsrYoJ5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is3YsrYoJ5o[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (May 25, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Hey guys! Its been a while so I'll just jump in with a photo!
> View attachment 2670881


[video=youtube;yy5THitqPBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy5THitqPBw[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2013)

potpimp said:


> You absolutely do get full credit my dear. I'll have to get a photographer for hershegrows and my first marathon. Those will memories she will always want to keep.
> ....snip......


I want the blooper reel


----------



## gioua (May 25, 2013)

Our Grand daughter 6 mo's as of this sun..

grandama is feeding her applesauce and banana's and strawberries mixed with cereal.. (this sounds so damn good.. the banana and apples were my fav.. I may have to steal some of hers..


----------



## potpimp (May 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I want the blooper reel


I saw one where the porn star jizzes and they are wondering where it went. Finally the camera man pipes up; it hit him on the face, LMAO!!! PM'ing you with personal details of something similar.


----------



## Indagrow (May 25, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I wouldn't mind a ride


With you it wouldn't just be one ride... you would end up squinting that eye, torso length shots ha!



curious2garden said:


> Sheeeeeeeeeeit that's the best you can do? You don't have a real bass system until you blow a hole through your heart


Its been known to melt hearts basically the same thing, I know it's not me... It must be the truck


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 25, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> minus the face and hand tats while I might not agree with the actual picture choices the ink is really well done, thats a good cohesive full body cast (just giving props to the artist)
> 
> also i do like ferrets


I was thinking the same exact thing. 
That looks pretty good except hands and face. 
Also that X on his throat needs to go.
I guess some people around here think its cool and funny to make fun of well done tattoo's.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

Oh boy... All this talk is getting me frustrated, lol.

The good ones never stay around very long. Here are a few of the reasons I'm so screwed up now. 

The first girl... I met her back in my Hare Krishna days. She was the most gorgeous girl I'd ever seen. I finally managed to get her attention and her affection, then she left me when I was in Basic Training, lol. Do you know how damaging that is to someone? LMAO


The second was a cute little kitten. Sweet as can be, but I knew it wouldn't work out long term and it didn't. She took a job on the other side of the country after we got married. Then came the divorce papers.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Hey guys! Its been a while so I'll just jump in with a photo!
> View attachment 2670881


Oh wow! There is nothing else to say, but I have to say something because "Oh wow!" doesn't have enough characters.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Oh boy... All this talk is getting me frustrated, lol.
> 
> The good ones never stay around very long. Here are a few of the reasons I'm so screwed up now.


OMG! I've been married a few decades now. I hate to think what that says of me. Oh but hub agrees with you LOL He says the good ones always fly the coop and the one you married morphs into the evil wife *insert witch's cackle here*



NietzscheKeen said:


> The second was a cute little kitten. Sweet as can be, but I knew it wouldn't work out long term and it didn't. She took a job on the other side of the country after we got married. Then came the divorce papers.
> View attachment 2671813


Anyway I think you may have just gotten jackpot lucky. If you check out that paper you'll notice she has credit for 8 English language kills! You made it out alive! That's success in my book. 

Seriously I'm sorry NietzscheKeen. I understand the frustration and loneliness. Just keep engaging. You will meet someone usually like the day after you give up  But why the good women hook up with the idiot men and vice versa I never figured out.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> OMG! I've been married a few decades now. I hate to think what that says of me.
> Just keep engaging.


LOL, Keep engaging, lol. 
I'm sure it speaks very well of you. I just have bad luck with women, lol. 

LMAO!!! I've never noticed the language "kills" before, lol. 

I guess the moral of the story is don't marry a Russian girl you find on the internet, lol. 
The Ukrainian girl I used to date pretty much went to the highest bidder. I wasn't willing to live beyond my means to keep her entertained. Someone else was though. Other than losing something sexy to look at and show off in public, it wasn't too big of a loss, lol.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 25, 2013)

Have you been in the US before.....no !

Just a US citizenry ticket !i


----------



## thump easy (May 25, 2013)

thats me in the avi!!!!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

OddBall1st said:


> Have you been in the US before.....no !
> 
> Just a US citizenry ticket !i


Yeah, I knew that was the case beforehand. But it was fun while it lasted, lol.
And no, she didn't get her citizenship. It's actually a LOT more complicated/harder than that.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 25, 2013)

If I were Putin, I wouldn`t let that one get away either !i


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> LOL, Keep engaging, lol.
> I'm sure it speaks very well of you. I just have bad luck with women, lol.
> 
> LMAO!!! I've never noticed the language "kills" before, lol.
> ...


You sound so much like my son  Essentially you can't purchase a girl. Those kind you find in catalogs and on the 'net you only 'rent'. They are NEVER worth the cost. 

I'd say it's more a problem of incorrect picking. I'm an expert in that! I can pick the wrong guy 3 out of 3 times  So I can't give you the secret to success. I have yet to succeed. Then again I've known a lot of long term married couples. It was quite common in my youth that almost everyone stayed married. Many of those marriages were sort of a DMZ. You become family but you fight with family. I don't have any answers. I wish I did. 

Update me if you find the secret LOL!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2013)

thump easy said:


> thats me in the avi!!!!


Then that bunny can spell a lot better than the other dude that was posting on your acct.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You sound so much like my son  Essentially you can't purchase a girl. Those kind you find in catalogs and on the 'net you only 'rent'. They are NEVER worth the cost.
> 
> I'd say it's more a problem of incorrect picking. I'm an expert in that! I can pick the wrong guy 3 out of 3 times  So I can't give you the secret to success. I have yet to succeed. Then again I've known a lot of long term married couples. It was quite common in my youth that almost everyone stayed married. Many of those marriages were sort of a DMZ. You become family but you fight with family. I don't have any answers. I wish I did.
> 
> Update me if you find the secret LOL!


I've never purchased a girl, lol. I've got a good girl in my life right now, so I'm being kinda facetious. I actually like being single, so it's all good. The thing is, anyone that is willing to date ME is probably exactly the type of person I should avoid, lol.


----------



## potpimp (May 25, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> The Ukrainian girl I used to date pretty much went to the highest bidder. I wasn't willing to live beyond my means to keep her entertained. Someone else was though. Other than losing something sexy to look at and show off in public, it wasn't too big of a loss, lol.


Drop dead gorgeous Ukrainian girls are a dime a dozen - metaphorically speaking.


----------



## TalonToker (May 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You sound so much like my son  Essentially you can't purchase a girl. Those kind you find in catalogs and on the 'net you only 'rent'. They are NEVER worth the cost.
> 
> I'd say it's more a problem of incorrect picking. I'm an expert in that! I can pick the wrong guy 3 out of 3 times  So I can't give you the secret to success. I have yet to succeed. Then again I've known a lot of long term married couples. It was quite common in my youth that almost everyone stayed married. Many of those marriages were sort of a DMZ. You become family but you fight with family. I don't have any answers. I wish I did.
> 
> Update me if you find the secret LOL!


I am aware of one time when the mail-order-bride thing actually worked out. There is this person who lives my town and is extremely rich. He owns several large new car lots. Anyway, back in the mid 80s there was a lot of hoopla when he announced his marriage because his bride came from a catalog. As far as I am aware, they are still together today. Maybe one of the secrets to making that system work out is to be a bilionaire.

I know what you mean about picking the wrong person for a potential mate 3 ou of 3 times. I always choose poorly too. Glad to know I'm not the only one to experience this. Being so inconsistant and knowing it, I've even chose the one 'other one' before, knowing that my gut choice would be wrong. lol That turned out to be a poor choice, too. Funny how it always works out that way.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 25, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Birthday fun for the day, highest level achieved...


.......................


----------



## sunni (May 25, 2013)

View attachment 2672148gaming night


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> gaming night


...k, I'll stop now


----------



## sunni (May 25, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...k, I'll stop now


dude thats fucking sick LOVE IT +rep


----------



## Kite High (May 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2672148gaming night


man oh man I wish I was your mirror


----------



## sunni (May 25, 2013)

View attachment 2672185


----------



## joe macclennan (May 25, 2013)

Loooordy such eyes!

and lips mmmmmmmm


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

Oh Sunni, your seraphic countenance and feminine grace are beyond comparison and description. You are the one, You ARE the Sun and I'm your dutiful planet. 

Are all female growers gorgeous? It's beginning to seem so.


----------



## sunni (May 25, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Oh Sunni, your seraphic countenance and feminine grace are beyond comparison and description. You are the one, You ARE the Sun and I'm your dutiful planet.
> 
> Are all female growers gorgeous? It's beginning to seem so.


yes i think so too hereshegrows ,lahada, curious , mysunnyboy, shoediva, april, ect i think were all a beautiful form of awesome sexiness


----------



## sunni (May 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Loooordy such eyes!
> 
> and lips mmmmmmmm


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to joe macclennan again.

thanks joe<3 have a wonderful day*


----------



## joe macclennan (May 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes i think so too hereshegrows ,lahada, curious , mysunnyboy, shoediva, april, ect i think were all a beautiful form of awesome sexiness


Wait, I'm confused I thought mysunnyboy was a dude

You mean he is a she? 

So we have a hot chick who grows is cool and goes fishing like every day?

That is friggin great


----------



## sunni (May 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Wait, I'm confused I thought mysunnyboy was a dude
> 
> You mean he is a she?
> 
> ...


my sunnyboy is beautiful shes one hot mama and her gf im sure is beautiful ......im lucky she likes women


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

Sunni moves among the sparrows 
And she floats upon the breeze
She moves among the flowers
She moves something deep inside of me


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 25, 2013)

gioua, you look pretty good for a grandfather! You AND your kid(s) must have started early. Good show.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 25, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Oh Sunni, your seraphic countenance and feminine grace are beyond comparison and description. You are the one, You ARE the Sun and I'm your dutiful planet.
> 
> Are all female growers gorgeous? It's beginning to seem so.


Not ALL. she's special.


----------



## Kite High (May 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2672185


[video=youtube;4P1x7Yy9CXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P1x7Yy9CXI[/video]


----------



## slowbus (May 25, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Sunni moves among the sparrows
> And she floats upon the breeze
> She moves among the flowers
> She moves something deep inside of me



grow some balls dude


----------



## joe macclennan (May 25, 2013)

How was the flight to Canada Kite?


----------



## Kite High (May 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2672185


[video=youtube;kag0TsZzxpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kag0TsZzxpw[/video]


----------



## Kite High (May 25, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> How was the flight to Canada Kite?


In my dreams purrfect...then I woke up and crashed


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> LOL, Keep engaging, lol.
> I'm sure it speaks very well of you. I just have bad luck with women, lol.
> 
> LMAO!!! I've never noticed the language "kills" before, lol.
> ...


I'll clue you into two hard kills, language-wise. I've experienced these with more than one woman each. 
1) (in response to "You're beautiful") Oh that is so sweet.
2) I hope you find what you're looking for. (Every time I come to that part in _Cars_, I wince.) cn


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2013)

slowbus said:


> grow some balls dude


That last line isn't _necessarily _about a strapon.  cn


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 25, 2013)

Kite High said:


> [video=youtube;kag0TsZzxpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kag0TsZzxpw[/video]


Jeff Healey was THE SHIT in Roadhouse!


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Jeff Healey was THE SHIT in Roadhouse!


That movie is one of my guilty pleasures. cn


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That last line isn't _necessarily _about a strapon.  cn


LMAO!!!!
OMG that's funny.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

slowbus said:


> grow some balls dude


[video=youtube;0SqJbvu9EuY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SqJbvu9EuY[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> I am aware of one time when the mail-order-bride thing actually worked out. There is this person who lives my town and is extremely rich. He owns several large new car lots. Anyway, back in the mid 80s there was a lot of hoopla when he announced his marriage because his bride came from a catalog. As far as I am aware, they are still together today. Maybe one of the secrets to making that system work out is to be a bilionaire.
> 
> I know what you mean about picking the wrong person for a potential mate 3 ou of 3 times. I always choose poorly too. Glad to know I'm not the only one to experience this. Being so inconsistant and knowing it, I've even chose the one 'other one' before, knowing that my gut choice would be wrong. lol That turned out to be a poor choice, too. Funny how it always works out that way.


You know I think after you've been married a long time you become more like brother and sister. Sad. I still dream it could be different LOL But not for me in this lifetime I'm putting it on the list for next ha!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (May 25, 2013)

I think marriage is immoral. Just my two cents... and with inflation it's not even worth that much.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You know I think after you've been married a long time you become more like brother and sister. Sad. I still dream it could be different LOL But not for me in this lifetime I'm putting it on the list for next ha!


Do you at least still have "Hall sex"?


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Do you at least still have "Hall sex"?


My mother LOVED that joke.

She also had the sneakiest way of finding out how her bridge club's hubbs were endowed. 
She'd tell the joke about the three two-letter words for "very small":
"is it in?"
Guffaws or sour smirks told the tale. cn


----------



## joe macclennan (May 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to joe macclennan again.
> 
> thanks joe<3 have a wonderful day*


awww thanks gorgeous


----------



## Kodank Moment (May 26, 2013)

Women are cunts. Plan and fucking simple. Jesus Christ. I'm an idiot.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 26, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Women are cunts. Plan and fucking simple. Jesus Christ. I'm an idiot.







Kodank, I love you brother. Take a break from the women for a while.


----------



## thump easy (May 26, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Then that bunny can spell a lot better than the other dude that was posting on your acct.


ya the bunny can spell but we work like a team like a pair of balls A BALL SAC take two of us when slaping them on you chin.. it takes team work!!! lolz haahahahah


----------



## gioua (May 26, 2013)

some more from yesterday..







she is so much fun.. 







the dogs like her too







feeding time








she looks just like me sometimes..


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 26, 2013)

Awww is that a little Jack or a Rat terrier?


----------



## gioua (May 26, 2013)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> Awww is that a little Jack or a Rat terrier?


she's part JRT and Chihuahuahaha (roxy) gretchen is part dashaund/terrier/snake

Dillon is a Husky mutt.. (Roxy is the leader.. and the most spoiled by me)

[video=youtube;iL0RwngDGeM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL0RwngDGeM[/video]


----------



## Kite High (May 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> some more from yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely Adorable and precious...you are blessed!!!


----------



## james2500 (May 26, 2013)

wanted to check the snow level on some of our favorite roads, still can't get all the way through


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2013)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> Awww is that a little Jack or a Rat terrier?


i believe it's a human child.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i believe it's a human child.


No no no. I have had human child. cn


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 27, 2013)

my toolbar for uploading pics/hyperlinks/font etc has been gone for cuple days, any1 know the cause of that?


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 28, 2013)

This guy looks like my twin!!!!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> This guy looks like my twin!!!!!!


Ok seriously, what the hells up with that tree???


----------



## tip top toker (May 28, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ok seriously, what the hells up with that tree???


It rocks! To hell with supercropping and mainlining, i want to see someone do that with a cannabis plant!



dirtsurfr said:


> This guy looks like my twin!!!!!!




I just hope you don't wear crocs like him..... :/


----------



## Trolling (May 28, 2013)

I remember seeing it, forgot the story behind it but I know it has one, took years....I know that.





Hope this helped. =/


----------



## tip top toker (May 28, 2013)

http://pooktre.com/photos/living-chair/

They have some really funky tree creations on that website  Definately the kind of thing i'd look into once i buy a house for the long haul.


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 28, 2013)

Here's a link..
http://diygardenandcrafts.com/garden_private/the_art_of_tree_shaping


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i believe it's a human child.


Damn we just can't fool you! LOL


----------



## Indagrow (May 28, 2013)

Me as a baby in the background


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 28, 2013)

Dymmmm boy you look just like a Poodle!!


----------



## dankdalia (May 28, 2013)

Smoke bluuuuuuunts.


----------



## kinetic (May 28, 2013)

I still miss your black hair


----------



## Indagrow (May 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Dymmmm boy you look just like a Poodle!!


Pft it's a bichon frise mang


----------



## TalonToker (May 28, 2013)

My current dog is a bichon frise, cool. Nicest dog I've ever had, he loves everybody!


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That movie is one of my guilty pleasures. cn


...there were some cool actors in that era of movies. This dude was one of them:








...wait, dirtsurfr?


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...there were some cool actors in that era of movies. This dude was one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He had the most awesome deadpan demeanor and Stygian voice. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2013)

^ bingo! I wished I could care as little as he seemed to


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 28, 2013)

*MY GOD.. Teach Me The Ways Of Your LST *













dirtsurfr said:


> This guy looks like my twin!!!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 28, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> *He had *the most awesome deadpan demeanor and Stygian voice. cn


Damnit, don't tell me he died !

WTH will Dodge and the beef industry do now ?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damnit, don't tell me he died !
> 
> WTH will Dodge and the beef industry do now ?


...calf


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damnit, don't tell me he died !
> 
> WTH will Dodge and the beef industry do now ?


He died in the movie. i remember him having roles in _The Big Lebowski_ and _Ghost Rider_, two more pleasures; only one was guilty. 
But Sam Elliott lives! cn


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...calf


Decalf.  cn


----------



## sunni (May 28, 2013)

View attachment 2676759 today dunno wtf my hand is doing hahaha


----------



## HeartlandHank (May 28, 2013)

^ That's a great pic Sunni.


----------



## Kite High (May 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damnit, don't tell me he died !
> 
> WTH will Dodge and the beef industry do now ?


no sir...do not fret...he's still breathing


----------



## Kite High (May 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2676759 today dunno wtf my hand is doing hahaha


Just wanted to say the eyes that mesmerize on a pretty face with a generous soul...you are an awesome person


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2676759 today dunno wtf my hand is doing hahaha


 Images in my mind forever of a good friend.... Even if we never meet, that sure is a beautiful smile that can light of the hearts of many so far away. Brilliance


----------



## BygonEra (May 29, 2013)

I was going to post my picture but I was intimidated by the 3239847:1 ratio of males to females.... also by the lack of pictures on recent pages lol.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 29, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I was going to post my picture but I was intimidated by the 3239847:1 ratio of males to females.... also by the lack of pictures on recent pages lol.


Lol, we have lots of sallys. Belladonnas around here somewhere playing with green queen right now


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 29, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Decalf.  cn


(off topic (if there is actually one))

Ya'sus *Cannabineer!* HOW many posts have u posted?.......... are your fingers shorter than they used to be?

WOW Im Impressed!

Vote Cannabineer for Presidential Cannabis Assistant!


----------



## moh556 (May 29, 2013)

there isn't girls on the net they all dudes if someone told me i'm a girl on the net to me you are a dude until told otherwise i don't believe you even if you swear on your moms head


----------



## g00sEgg (May 29, 2013)

moh556 said:


> there isn't girls on the net they all dudes if someone told me i'm a girl on the net to me you are a dude until told otherwise i don't believe you even if you swear on your moms head


That is one long sentence, my friend.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 29, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (May 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2676759 today dunno wtf my hand is doing hahaha



would bang


----------



## kushhound187 (May 29, 2013)

Classy slow. lol


----------



## Perfextionist420 (May 29, 2013)

you guys need to stop hounding sunni lol shes taken


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2013)

slowbus said:


> would bang


least youre honest!


----------



## kinetic (May 29, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> you guys need to stop hounding sunni lol shes taken


Speaking of which I wonder how Doc is doing?


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Speaking of which I wonder how Doc is doing?


greattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  i just spoke to him this morning. there are some seriously pretty flowers in HI


----------



## Indagrow (May 29, 2013)

Just split my stem with some hst... Derp, no matter how much I know it really just depends on how you act and I did my girl dirty just a moment ago.

silver lining... I'm taking clones of everything from the split up and doing a quasi main line prproject 

also my buds are filled with some beautiful tiger seeds so the reveg went great everything seems to be going to plann which is scary because I got some massive planns


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Just split my stem with some hst... Derp, no matter how much I know it really just depends on how you act and I did my girl dirty just a moment ago.
> 
> silver lining... I'm taking clones of everything from the split up and doing a quasi main line prproject
> 
> also my buds are filled with some beautiful tiger seeds so the reveg went great everything seems to be going to plann which is scary because I got some massive planns


wrong thread me thinks >.<


----------



## Kite High (May 29, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> you guys need to stop hounding sunni lol shes taken


she's taken? Hell I am TAKEN with her


----------



## Kite High (May 29, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


What you looking at me?


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2013)

Kite High said:


> she's taken? Hell I am TAKEN with her


haha ive been taken by the word of the lord


----------



## Kite High (May 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha ive been taken by the word of the lord


see my sig


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2013)

Kite High said:


> see my sig


you need to tell me mate im like ripping my hair out over 'ere


----------



## Kite High (May 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha ive been taken by the word of the lord


[video=youtube;9qdKZBXMX5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qdKZBXMX5E[/video]


----------



## Kite High (May 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> you need to tell me mate im like ripping my hair out over 'ere


[video=youtube;s-KAvPbO8JY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-KAvPbO8JY[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (May 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> wrong thread me thinks >.<


You know me so well... Though this was random jibber jabber.

why might you ask? No one is posting pictures hahaha


----------



## BygonEra (May 29, 2013)

Alrighty... since another female posted.... 

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/601548_10152595747540650_1523227676_n.jpg


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Alrighty... since another female posted....
> 
> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/601548_10152595747540650_1523227676_n.jpg


hotdamn girl welcome to the team


----------



## Indagrow (May 29, 2013)

Just realize I'm being hypocritical with all those words


----------



## kinetic (May 29, 2013)

welcome aboard bygonEra. Prepare yourself for a flood of private messages. I would tell you you are beautiful but you already know that.


----------



## Kite High (May 29, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Alrighty... since another female posted....
> 
> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/601548_10152595747540650_1523227676_n.jpg








There you go...fixed it for you...hint...remove the "s" from https 

Pretty girl for sure...Welcome


----------



## april (May 29, 2013)

Had to fix that pic...such a pretty lady


----------



## BygonEra (May 29, 2013)

Kite High said:


> There you go...fixed it for you...hint...remove the "s" from https
> 
> Pretty girl for sure...Welcome





april said:


> Had to fix that pic...such a pretty lady


Lol thanks! I actually posted the link on purpose because I didn't want my huge picture taking up the page haha... but I'll happily take the compliments!


----------



## g00sEgg (May 29, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Lol thanks! I actually posted the link on purpose because I didn't want my huge picture taking up the page haha... but I'll happily take the compliments!


B-E-A-Utiful...I don't think rollitup has any women that aren't...what are the odds...stoner chicks for the win.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 29, 2013)

I see Hot girls everywhere... its who they really are that makes all the difference... the balance between the two, combination of both, or how maybe personality, heart, and beauty can harmonize to perfection..... yeah, thats where its really at. Either already taken, or not interested... otherwise I probably wouldnt even look. I miss the days when all I had to do was turn my head to see beauty with love, really do... Tempted to turn in at the first passes... scared to give in once we have been riding along... picturing myself....


----------



## g00sEgg (May 29, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I see Hot girls everywhere... its who they really are that makes all the difference... the balance between the two, combination of both, or how maybe personality, heart, and beauty can harmonize to perfection..... yeah, thats where its really at. Either already taken, or not interested... otherwise I probably wouldnt even look. I miss the days when all I had to do was turn my head to see beauty with love, really do... Tempted to turn in at the first passes... scared to give in once we have been riding along... picturing myself....


I find it hard to believe you could fall in love with someone you aren't attracted to. Everything counts, yes. But what motivates you to take the next step to get to know someone?


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> I find it hard to believe you could fall in love with someone you aren't attracted to. Everything counts, yes. But what motivates you to take the next step to get to know someone?


 I really dont understand at all what you mean but... I have determined for myself that mutual attraction is important, vitally so for me. For me personally... its when a girl actually expresses interest and genuinely shows it that causes me to "take the next step to get to know someone". havent gotten there.... i pretty much get used for my weed, money, effort, time, work.... or whatever it is that Im doing for the girl... they get what they want.... and then they are off with some other guy.


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2013)

Green eggs and ham in bed, why yes please...


----------



## g00sEgg (May 29, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Green eggs and ham in bed, why yes please...


Hahaha....nice! Where's the goatee?!?!?


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Hahaha....nice! Where's the goatee?!?!?


Under the goat. ~giggling, ducking the inevitable cast-iron UFO~ cn


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Hahaha....nice! Where's the goatee?!?!?


It comes and goes like the wind


----------



## g00sEgg (May 29, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It comes and goes like the wind


I wish I could grow a full goatee....I think the chemo fucked up my facial hair growth or somethin...lol At least that's what I like to blame it on. I have a bald streak from the middle of my chin all the way down my neck. I call it my racing stripe...because it makes me run faster.


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> I wish I could grow a full goatee....I think the chemo fucked up my facial hair growth or somethin...lol At least that's what I like to blame it on. I have a blad streak from the middle of my chin all the way down my neck. I call it my racing stripe...because it makes me run faster.


I've got a different racing stripe, but I'm not sure if I run any faster


----------



## g00sEgg (May 29, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've got a different racing stripe, but I'm not sure if I run any faster


I won't ask for details....hahahaha


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> I won't ask for details....hahahaha


Prob for the best


----------



## Kite High (May 29, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> B-E-A-Utiful...I don't think rollitup has any women that aren't...what are the odds...stoner chicks for the win.


I do not agree timewasmoney is ugly...oh wait...nevermind


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2013)

Kite High said:


> I do not agree timewasmoney is ugly...ih wait...nevermind


LOL!

burn.


----------



## GOD HERE (May 30, 2013)

Sunni's hot. I don't understand why she's here. For guys its normal, but beautiful ladies? Not so much.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 30, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> Sunni's hot. I don't understand why she's here. For guys its normal, but beautiful ladies? Not so much.


Beautiful women enjoy the internet, too. I'm a little surprised there aren't more of them, if they only knew, they could absolutely strive here! Much more than in person, that might even be the next step in female/male interaction, no risk of personal injury, all the benefits of being in person, why wouldn't a smart chick utilize the internet?! Perhaps Sunni is simply manipulating everyone for monetary gain, lol

Maybe silly fucks like you and me scare them away?


----------



## theexpress (May 30, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Beautiful women enjoy the internet, too. I'm a little surprised there aren't more of them, if they only knew, they could absolutely strive here! Much more than in person, that might even be the next step in female/male interaction, no risk of personal injury, all the benefits of being in person, why wouldn't a smart chick utilize the internet?! Perhaps Sunni is simply manipulating everyone for monetary gain, lol
> 
> Maybe silly fucks like you and me scare them away?


----------



## slowbus (May 30, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've got a different racing stripe, but I'm not sure if I run any faster



FYI thats a skid mark


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Beautiful women enjoy the internet, too. I'm a little surprised there aren't more of them, if they only knew, they could absolutely strive here! Much more than in person, that might even be the next step in female/male interaction, no risk of personal injury, all the benefits of being in person, why wouldn't a smart chick utilize the internet?! Perhaps Sunni is simply manipulating everyone for monetary gain, lol
> 
> Maybe silly fucks like you and me scare them away?


i found riu when i grew for the first time in highschool ...yeah thats right i was under 18 when i joined LOL, by a month ,and i stayed here cause i met friends and i enjoyed the reading material. 
I also am heavily influenced on my daily life by the internet since i spend like all day gaming. its easy to just keep riu up on my secon dmonitor while i game.


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> FYI thats a skid mark


FYI I was talking about the front one


----------



## g00sEgg (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> i found riu when i grew for the first time in highschool ...yeah thats right i was under 18 when i joined LOL, by a month ,and i stayed here cause i met friends and i enjoyed the reading material.
> I also am heavily influenced on my daily life by the internet since i spend like all day gaming. its easy to just keep riu up on my secon dmonitor while i game.



What games are you playing at the moment, sunni?


----------



## g00sEgg (May 30, 2013)

Oh...and good morning RIU.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> What games are you playing at the moment, sunni?


as always world of warcraft,
d3
a few canpaign games like far cry 3 blood drgaon, jurassic park, 
than my fps 
counter strike
halo
and cod


----------



## g00sEgg (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> as always world of warcraft,
> d3
> a few canpaign games like far cry 3 blood drgaon, jurassic park,
> than my fps
> ...


Wow! CS:GO or CS:Source?
Props either way...I used to be big into WoW when I was going through treatment. And again about 2 years ago. lol. I bounce back and forth from it and League of Legends. But...now that it's summer pretty much...been playin' some disc golf. lol


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Wow! CS:GO or CS:Source?
> Props either way...I used to be big into WoW when I was going through treatment. And again about 2 years ago. lol. I bounce back and forth from it and League of Legends. But...now that it's summer pretty much...been playin' some disc golf. lol


summer,winter, i dont care i rock the monitor tan quite well ahhaha
source , i dont have go , but i will probably purchase it ona sale, i have hundreds of campaign games but i didnt wanna list em hahaha


----------



## g00sEgg (May 30, 2013)

CS:Source is where it's at. I used to play in CAL-O. That was long ago, though. If you're a true gamer you'll play some CS 1.6 with me sometime.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> CS:Source is where it's at. I used to play in CAL-O. That was long ago, though. If you're a true gamer you'll play some CS 1.6 with me sometime.


haha anyone is free to add me on steam


----------



## BygonEra (May 30, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Beautiful women enjoy the internet, too. I'm a little surprised there aren't more of them, if they only knew, they could absolutely strive here! Much more than in person, that might even be the next step in female/male interaction, no risk of personal injury, all the benefits of being in person, why wouldn't a smart chick utilize the internet?! Perhaps Sunni is simply manipulating everyone for monetary gain, lol
> 
> Maybe silly fucks like you and me scare them away?


I'm on a couple of forums that are 99% male... Half the time I won't even tell anyone my sex because all of a sudden, the only response I seem to get to any serious comment I make is "tits or gtfo"... so glad I haven't gotten that yet here. lol. I guess I have a lot of male dominated interests... esp. cars and car audio... and I don't know many females that grow or even sell... soooo... yeah. In fact, I don't even know many females that truly smoke (meaning more than taking a tiny hit from a blunt every now and then to look cool in front of some hot guys). Also... I've been told by some guys that smoke that they find it unattractive when girls smoke. Double standard if you ask me.

But.. whatever. I join forums because I don't really have anyone to talk to about said hobbies... I love working on cars and completely installed/wired an entire car audio system in my car. Yet a lot of my male friends refuse to give me any credit and think having a vagina means I'm incapable of doing anything. Seems to be a pretty common trend on the internet as well. Oh well.. it is what it is lol.


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I'm on a couple of forums that are 99% male... Half the time I won't even tell anyone my sex because all of a sudden, the only response I seem to get to any serious comment I make is "tits or gtfo"... so glad I haven't gotten that yet here. lol. I guess I have a lot of male dominated interests... esp. cars and car audio... and I don't know many females that grow or even sell... soooo... yeah. In fact, I don't even know many females that truly smoke (meaning more than taking a tiny hit from a blunt every now and then to look cool in front of some hot guys). Also... I've been told by some guys that smoke that they find it unattractive when girls smoke. Double standard if you ask me.
> 
> But.. whatever. I join forums because I don't really have anyone to talk to about said hobbies... I love working on cars and completely installed/wired an entire car audio system in my car. Yet a lot of my male friends refuse to give me any credit and think having a vagina means I'm incapable of doing anything. Seems to be a pretty common trend on the internet as well. Oh well.. it is what it is lol.


i know how you feel im a gamer, so i can relate on the car thing.

dick or gtfo works well.... HAHA i generally never get tits or gtfo anymore. but for the first gaming years i did hide my gender , and i still do on fps games. like CS


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 30, 2013)

Yet a lot of my male friends refuse to give me any credit and think having a vagina means I'm incapable of doing anything. Seems to be a pretty common trend on the internet as well. Oh well.. it is what it is lol.[/QUOTE said:


> You should go thru life with a set of balls, everything is your fault!!!


----------



## g00sEgg (May 30, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I'm on a couple of forums that are 99% male... Half the time I won't even tell anyone my sex because all of a sudden, the only response I seem to get to any serious comment I make is "tits or gtfo"... so glad I haven't gotten that yet here. lol. I guess I have a lot of male dominated interests... esp. cars and car audio... and I don't know many females that grow or even sell... soooo... yeah. In fact, I don't even know many females that truly smoke (meaning more than taking a tiny hit from a blunt every now and then to look cool in front of some hot guys). Also... I've been told by some guys that smoke that they find it unattractive when girls smoke. Double standard if you ask me.
> 
> But.. whatever. I join forums because I don't really have anyone to talk to about said hobbies... I love working on cars and completely installed/wired an entire car audio system in my car. Yet a lot of my male friends refuse to give me any credit and think having a vagina means I'm incapable of doing anything. Seems to be a pretty common trend on the internet as well. Oh well.. it is what it is lol.


You seem like an awesome person in general! Sounds like the guys you hangout with aren't so much, though...lol



sunni said:


> i know how you feel im a gamer, so i can relate on the car thing.
> 
> dick or gtfo works well.... HAHA i generally never get tits or gtfo anymore. but for the first gaming years i did hide my gender , and i still do on fps games. like CS


Your secret is out sunni! What's your steam?


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

sunnitokes...............................


----------



## g00sEgg (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> sunnitokes...............................


With or without the ".............................."?  


Jk...lol. I'll have to add you soon. I just realized I don't have steam on this laptop.


----------



## Trolling (May 30, 2013)

Seriously tho...




And don't forget the sexy dance either..


----------



## g00sEgg (May 30, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Seriously tho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are quite horrible at trying to be funny.


----------



## Trolling (May 30, 2013)

Nah, you're just saying that.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 30, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Nah, you're just saying that.


Yep. Ya caught me!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Trolling (May 30, 2013)

Bet if I was a different user posting that, you wouldn't think it.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 30, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Bet if I was a different user posting that, you wouldn't think it.


If you were a different user you would also be more funny...so yeah, I wouldn't think it.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 30, 2013)

Awwww....someone deleted UB's post. At least I got to see it for a moment. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Awwww....someone deleted UB's post. At least I got to see it for a moment. lol


darn, i thought the shrimp was tastefully done.

here is an alternate depiction of trolling's massive package:







it's a tater tot.


----------



## Trolling (May 30, 2013)

Stop stealing from That 70's Show...and see how Buck ignores the dare!


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Stop stealing from That 70's Show...and see how Buck ignores the dare!


People actually get paid to post their genitals on the internet. Only dumb asses do it for free.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

You would have to be able to breach ass cracks first. In your case, may take awhile. Like, in your next life maybe?


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2013)

So why come to riu if weed forums is better? Why remove the pics from your photobucket acct if it was no problem?


----------



## Trolling (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Ninjabowler (May 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> darn, i thought the shrimp was tastefully done.
> 
> here is an alternate depiction of trolling's massive package:
> 
> ...


Its true, i saw those pics and its small and he looks like hes covered in ranch, boy needs to get a tan in a bad way. Honestly hes so pastey white he could have been dipped in ranch 


kinetic said:


> So why come to riu if weed forums is better? Why remove the pics from your photobucket acct if it was no problem?


i dont get why hed post those pics in there in the first place and then give everyone access to them. Maybe if he had a big good lookin pecker that didnt resemble a tater tot dipped in ranch but wow, that thing wasnt even as big as a chicken nugget is.......the kids got problems, its sad.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Its true, i saw those pics and its small and he looks like hes covered in ranch, boy needs to get a tan in a bad way. Honestly hes so pastey white he could have been dipped in ranch
> i dont get why hed post those pics in there in the first place and then give everyone access to them. Maybe if he had a big good lookin pecker that didnt resemble a tater tot dipped in ranch but wow, that thing wasnt even as big as a chicken nugget is.......the kids got problems, its sad.


the best part was the he was jerking it on his mom's couch while watching honey boo boo on his mom's TV.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the best part was the he was jerking it on his mom's couch while watching honey boo boo on his mom's TV.


I know, his mom sits on that couch. Thats gross, makin your mom sit in your jerk off sweat....uuuugh, i dont even wanna let my mind wonder any more than it has. Do that shit in your room trolling, and have some respect for your mom. Those mushrooms fried your brain son.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 30, 2013)

wow... If I wanted to be made fun of over the size of my package, will definitely post pics here haha.

Anyways... A pretty lady is just another person. Girls into trucks, racing, sports, hiking.... thats hot. Girls that smoke phat... thats hot. Girls that are strait up, honest, loyal.... a little flair and some Sass... thats all hot. I girl that can get dirty with me in the garden and keep up with what Im doing and talking about.... get real! 

Girls into video games... eh thats not my thing. Some guys think its hot, I sure dont. Its a huge turn off to be ignored and the game more important than what we could be doing with each other. Each guy is different though, just like each girl. and everyone deserves to be treated like their own person. I would go for a girl that plays video games, maybe we could play some together... as long as everything balances out .


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 30, 2013)

This threads getting weirder every day....unsubbed.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 30, 2013)

Trolololol said:


> Still bigger than both of ya'lls.
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5 beotches.


Reported for multiple accounts. I would want to start fresh too i guess . . .


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2013)

Trolololol said:


> Still bigger than both of ya'lls.
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5 beotches.


you forgot to include the picture of yourself:


----------



## g00sEgg (May 30, 2013)

WTF happened...I was only gone for 2 hours. Whenever trolling shows up this thread gets weird as hell.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the best part was the he was jerking it on his mom's couch while watching honey boo boo on his mom's TV.


Was he watching honey boo boo? Must look at pic again.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 30, 2013)

I will always remember the Trolling Photo Event as the thing that got me through my contractions. LMAO.


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2013)

Properly baked...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 30, 2013)

Looking that way


----------



## potpimp (May 30, 2013)

I was just looking at myself in the bathroom mirror and thought (while getting blazed) "You got dem ole Chinese eyes."


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2013)

Nice pipe Sailor!  cn


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 31, 2013)

potpimp said:


> View attachment 2679852
> 
> Oh yeah Ma Ma; I got dem ole Chinese eyes.



Goddamn, Pimp, my wife and I laugh at you all the time on Gigolos.

http://www.sho.com/sho/gigolos/cast/9314/brace


----------



## potpimp (May 31, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Goddamn, Pimp, my wife and I laugh at you all the time on Gigolos.
> 
> http://www.sho.com/sho/gigolos/cast/9314/brace


I've often thought about forming an older men's dance troupe. I'd call it the "Clydesdales".


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I've often thought about forming an older men's dance troupe. I'd call it the "Clydesdales".


~can't resist~ Bring out your best. cn


----------



## dirtsurfr (May 31, 2013)

Here ya go


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 31, 2013)

This really is a picture of me. A part of me, and a part of my life... anyways.... Yesterday

Something Epic occurred, followed by a long silence of deep felt and mixed feelings. So many good things flowing out of the event. If there wasnt so much goodness in it, there wouldnt be so much sadness in losing it.... but to find it again? maybe.... maybe


----------



## justlearning73 (May 31, 2013)

Damn Dragon that sucks. I hate when that happens.


----------



## james2500 (May 31, 2013)

i bought a crystal pipe about that size....spendy but almost unbreakable....so i lost it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2013)

james2500 said:


> i bought a crystal pipe about that size....spendy but almost unbreakable....so i lost it.


LOL that'll teach it not to break!


----------



## neosapien (May 31, 2013)

5 months has blown by. This laugh completely erases my shitty work days.



Half hoping I get a ghost like from Carne so I know he's doing well.


----------



## james2500 (May 31, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL that'll teach it not to break!


hahhaa yeah...hey PIPE, how do you like me now?


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2013)

james2500 said:


> hahhaa yeah...hey PIPE, how do you like me now?


Never tell a literalist to get lost. cn


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 1, 2013)

Finally leaving the hotel! Yayyyyy! Morning RIU!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 1, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> View attachment 2681263
> Finally leaving the hotel! Yayyyyy! Morning RIU!


I pictured you as older for some reason.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 1, 2013)

potpimp said:


> View attachment 2679852
> 
> Oh yeah Ma Ma; I got dem ole Chinese eyes.


Dam potpimp you a old fart 

just jk


----------



## theexpress (Jun 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I pictured you as older for some reason.


 I pictured u has older tooo... I donno maybe it was ur name


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam potpimp you a old fart
> 
> just jk


Getting old beats the fug out of the alternatives.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 2, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Getting old beats the fug out of the alternatives.


Dying?dddddddddddddddddd


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dying?dddddddddddddddddd


Yes dddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 2, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Yes dddddddddddddddddd


I agree

What are some good things about getting older, in your opinion?


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I agree
> 
> What are some good things about getting older, in your opinion?


First thing that comes to mind is not dying. Sex is better. Life is slower and better - if you've made good choices and not stepped on any financial land mines. Grandkids, although we don't have any yet. Senior discounts on a lot of things. Acquired wisdom. ...just a few.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2013)

View attachment 2683273i chopped 5 inches off my hair today^_^


----------



## james2500 (Jun 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2683273i chopped 5 inches off my hair today^_^


looks good, better to manage for the summer, eh? I grow mine long enough to tie it up in back, easier when swimming or having fun outdoors.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I agree
> 
> What are some good things about getting older, in your opinion?


wow where to start?
Cute girls just giggle when you flirt with them, you can get away with a lot more.
You don't get bullshitted anymore, you seen all that before.
Cute girls...wait I already said that....
So many good memories to re-live
Did I mention cute girls?

This summer I turn 61 but in my head I'm still about 12 years old.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2013)

james2500 said:


> looks good, better to manage for the summer, eh? I grow mine long enough to tie it up in back, easier when swimming or having fun outdoors.


uhm was just time for a change ^_^


----------



## match box (Jun 2, 2013)

Your hair looks nice. I don't think you could do anything with your hair that wouldn't look good. Damn I feel like an old pervert.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2683273i chopped 5 inches off my hair today^_^


Still would hit. <3


----------



## slowbus (Jun 2, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> Still would hit. <3


yep,would still bang


----------



## james2500 (Jun 2, 2013)

hard to read when a cat wants to play


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2013)

potpimp said:


> First thing that comes to mind is not dying. Sex is better. Life is slower and better - if you've made good choices and not stepped on any financial land mines. Grandkids, although we don't have any yet. Senior discounts on a lot of things. Acquired wisdom. ...just a few.


The bland look on the youngsters' faces when you casually make an in-joke that needed being there 40+ years ago to make any sense. cn


----------



## kinetic (Jun 2, 2013)

You guys are a little older than me but I get alot more "sirs" now.
I enjoy the feeling of truly not giving a shit what people think. I have my plan and I know what makes me happy. The frivolousness of youth is behind me, that make sense to anyone else? Not to say Im not a goofball when appropriate.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 2, 2013)

potpimp said:


> First thing that comes to mind is not dying. Sex is better. Life is slower and better - if you've made good choices and not stepped on any financial land mines. Grandkids, although we don't have any yet. Senior discounts on a lot of things. Acquired wisdom. ...just a few.



Wise word's My Friend...I do have two grandson's @ 45 but I guess I did start a little early.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 2, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I pictured you as older for some reason.


Hahaha, yeah...that's my little niece. She wasn't a huge fan for the 9 hr ride.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2683273i chopped 5 inches off my hair today^_^


stunning.... as usual


----------



## james2500 (Jun 3, 2013)

still too much snow


hey sunni see i blocked out the plates


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 3, 2013)

james2500 said:


> still too much snow
> View attachment 2684780View attachment 2684785
> 
> hey sunni see i blocked out the plates


Thats exactly like where I want to be right now... its HOT!! :/


----------



## james2500 (Jun 3, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Thats exactly like where I want to be right now... its HOT!! :/


It was 68 degrees and we had a light breeze, this is about 15 minutes from our house but about 2000 feet higher.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You guys are a little older than me but I get alot more "sirs" now.
> I enjoy the feeling of truly not giving a shit what people think. I have my plan and I know what makes me happy. The frivolousness of youth is behind me, that make sense to anyone else? Not to say Im not a goofball when appropriate.


Today I mowed my front yard wearing shorts, and black socks with black shoes. I always thought I'd be at least 70 before I did that, but apparently my desire to care is evaporating quickly.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Thats exactly like where I want to be right now... its HOT!! :/


49 Degrees here as we speak.
Black socks & shorts sound good right about now.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 3, 2013)

49 IS shorts weather to me. My Native blood runs hot.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2013)

80° here. Overcast skies though. Still lovely


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 3, 2013)

93 today in the Jungles of East Texas, gonna be another steamy ass summer.


----------



## Kermit8ard (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi,all.I am new here!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

67 degrees here and clear skies. The girls are loving it


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2683273i chopped 5 inches off my hair today^_^


I rarely give you compliments so you don't get a big head lol, But jesus sunni, you're a cute lady


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I rarely give you compliments so you don't get a big head lol, But jesus sunni, you're a cute lady


i know oyu never do and you stopped talking to me too so im mad at you.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

WTF I must be super stoned, I could of sworn sunni's avi just moved.......


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> i know oyu never do and you stopped talking to me too so im mad at you.


well can I use my compliment to get back on your good list? lol

Sorry dude! I've been all busy and shit, but I'm back to chilling.. sooo, we should play some games. I got an xbox (kind of.. I'll explain) btw, so yeah. gaming time


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> WTF I must be super stoned, I could of sworn sunni's avi just moved.......


lol no it doesnt.


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> well can I use my compliment to get back on your good list? lol
> 
> Sorry dude! I've been all busy and shit, but I'm back to chilling.. sooo, we should play some games. I got an xbox (kind of.. I'll explain) btw, so yeah. gaming time


yeah so like come on icq cause you havent been for like 4 weeks. im so mad at you. bff my ass. >.<


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha I use to have icq, oh the good old days.

You just made me feel really old sunni


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Haha I use to have icq, oh the good old days.
> 
> You just made me feel really old sunni


i love it. cause its very minimal. and everyone i know crappy computer wise can use it. *hint hint nudge nudge at doc.*


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

I still prefer the good ol fashioned meet n greet lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Only cuz you didn't do it yourself
> 
> 
> 
> You are very beautiful sunni


thanks but if you didnt notice i deleted the photo hahahahahhahaha whatever no biggie.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2013)

I"ll delete it to then sunni, and sorry I was busy trying to get trolling to stop with the fucking ghost likes.

Seriously trolling grow the fuck up dude, your daddy should of shot you on the wall or in your moms face, go beat it some more


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

crap that's twice I missed the _frutti di mare_. cn


----------



## chewberto (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't like when someone I hate, likes my post!


----------



## potpimp (Jun 3, 2013)

james2500 said:


> still too much snow
> View attachment 2684780View attachment 2684785
> 
> hey sunni see i blocked out the plates


You gotta be kidding me. I drive through nearly 2' of fresh snow just to go to work at least a few times every winter up here.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 4, 2013)

I figured the first like I got from trollying was genuine, but now I see I was tricked


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> 49 IS shorts weather to me. My Native blood runs hot.


I know you're not Inupiate - thought you were Apache though.


----------



## beardo (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2013)

That's just flat creepy - and not in a cool way.


----------



## chewberto (Jun 4, 2013)

beardo said:


>


I know I should have done Bridgett when I had the chance!


----------



## chewberto (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm starting to fucking hate trollying! He always knows when I post something cool!


----------



## beardo (Jun 4, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I'm starting to fucking hate trollying! He always knows when I post something cool!


At least he knows a good post when he sees one
Do you think he's really trollying? That would be fucking awesome if he actually has a trolly, maybe he is a trolly driver, a conductor or something. If he actually operates a trolly that would be awesome, theirs nothing better than being staggering drunk on a trolly except drinking more and passing out on the trolly.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 4, 2013)

beardo said:


> At least he knows a good post when he sees one
> Do you think he's really trollying? That would be fucking awesome if he actually has a trolly, maybe he is a trolly driver, a conductor or something. If he actually operates a trolly that would be awesome, theirs nothing better than being staggering drunk on a trolly except drinking more and passing out on the trolly.


it would be so awesome if he was just an innocent little trolley driver that has an honest appreciation for our posts while everybody says "fuck this guy"


----------



## chewberto (Jun 4, 2013)

beardo said:


> At least he knows a good post when he sees one
> Do you think he's really trollying? That would be fucking awesome if he actually has a trolly, maybe he is a trolly driver, a conductor or something. If he actually operates a trolly that would be awesome, theirs nothing better than being staggering drunk on a trolly except drinking more and passing out on the trolly.


I think he/her is often the one getting ridden! In his/her everyday life he/she is used as a carport for love hammers and feels like he/she has no control! On RIU he/she is in complete control of his/her destiny and perhaps liking is his/her catalyst to vicariously live out a free life! Can you blame him or her for dreaming of getting out the Pro-jects?


----------



## chewberto (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh god here he comes!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I think he/her is often the one getting ridden! In his/her everyday life he/she is used as a carport for love hammers and feels like he/she has no control! On RIU he/she is in complete control of his/her destiny and perhaps liking is his/her catalyst to vicariously live out a free life! Can you blame him or her for dreaming of getting out the Pro-jects?


This made me lol


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 4, 2013)

..........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

You crack me up cockatoo lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2013)

need to build up my likes.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

I tried to rep ya but i guess i gotta spread the love. I got one on hold for ya when i can Cockatoo 

Edit.. you as well buck, i gotta spread the love more. .. you handsome devil you, lol


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sir Charles, you will be missed RIP.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 4, 2013)

That's really a beautiful pooch!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah he was awesome. So mellow and a big boy at 120lbs.


----------



## chewberto (Jun 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> need to build up my likes.


Maybe A Baby face and UB body is the jackpot?


----------



## Kite High (Jun 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I still prefer the good ol fashioned meet n greet lol


sorry bud but if its old school then itsa MEAT and greet......


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

Kite High said:


> sorry bud but if its old school then itsa MEAT and greet......


hahahhahha.... gross


----------



## Kite High (Jun 4, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> hahahhahha.... gross


GROSS? What better way to know her DEEPLY?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

Kite High said:


> GROSS? What better way to know her DEEPLY?


I got a cool party trick where i can make my junk shake hands on command lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got a cool party trick where i can make my junk shake hands on command lol


Me too! But I'm not saying what it is!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Me too! But I'm not saying what it is!!!


Ummm... maybe we should meet up  Show me your trick, I'll show you mine lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 4, 2013)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> ummm... Maybe we should meet up :d show me your trick, i'll show you mine lol


skype+cyber=big fun!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> skype+cyber=big fun!!


You're gonna get me in trouble, lol 

tell kk i said hi. Make sure he treats you well sweetie, ..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You're gonna get me in trouble, lol
> 
> tell kk i said hi. Make sure he treats you well sweetie, ..


No, you're gonna get me into trouble! He's watching Leon and I'm smoking hard!! He's a good boy, quite a handful mind you!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, you're gonna get me into trouble! He's watching Leon and I'm smoking hard!! He's a good boy, quite a handful mind you!!


Well, not bragging, but I'd have you walking sideways for a week. ..just saying


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Thats exactly like where I want to be right now... its HOT!! :/


YES that's precisely what I was thinking. MY POOL IS HOTTER! Jeesh LOL! Oh and the trees, all we have are Joshua Trees and scrub.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> YES that's precisely what I was thinking. MY POOL IS HOTTER! Jeesh LOL! Oh and the trees, all we have are Joshua Trees and scrub.


I got in the pool today and it was warm... it wasn't refreshing from the 105 heat index we've been having.... who wants to swim in a warm pool? If I wanted to do that I'd go to the hot springs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I got in the pool today and it was warm... it wasn't refreshing from the 105 heat index we've been having.... who wants to swim in a warm pool? If I wanted to do that I'd go to the hot springs.


I don't have a pool - heck, there's water all around me. . . But it's currently 45.3 Deg F. You'd be very lucky to make it two hundred yards.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 4, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't have a pool - heck, there's water all around me. . . But it's currently 45.3 Deg F. You'd be very lucky to make it two hundred yards.



Sounds good to me. After football practice I loved to get into 55 gallon drum filled with ice water to about 52 degrees. The first three or four minutes are a bitch, but after that it starts feeling pretty good, and after 20 minutes, you pop out feeling pretty good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Sounds good to me. After football practice I loved to get into 55 gallon drum filled with ice water to about 52 degrees. The first three or four minutes are a bitch, but after that it starts feeling pretty good, and after 20 minutes, you pop out feeling pretty good.


You should try swimming in it.
It's exhilarating at first, then your extremities begin to seizing up.
Your core cools so rapidly doing a crawl stroke that things just quit working.
Been there - got lucky and survived.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 4, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't have a pool - heck, there's water all around me. . . But it's currently 45.3 Deg F. You'd be very lucky to make it two hundred yards.


same here, these mountain streams and rivers are full of snowmelt, there's all the lakes around me that we kayak but swimming is out till august.


----------



## hereshegrows (Jun 4, 2013)

This is what the water looked like for me when I was little...I could see Icebergs from my bedroom window in the Spring time.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 4, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You should try swimming in it.
> It's exhilarating at first, then your extremities begin to seizing up.
> Your core cools so rapidly doing a crawl stroke that things just quit working.
> Been there - got lucky and survived.



Fo shizzle! Huge difference between having to swim in it, and enjoying a nice cold sit in a 55 gallon drum. Just sitting in the drum shows you how impossible it would be to last long in anything bigger than the drum.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got a cool party trick where i can make my junk shake hands on command lol


I like to shake more than just hands. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I got in the pool today and it was warm... it wasn't refreshing from the 105 heat index we've been having.... who wants to swim in a warm pool? If I wanted to do that I'd go to the hot springs.


I'm one of those idiots who's happy as an oyster in horseradish when the pool temp is just into the triples. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You should try swimming in it.
> It's exhilarating at first, then your extremities begin to seizing up.
> Your core cools so rapidly doing a crawl stroke that things just quit working.
> Been there - got lucky and survived.


****ing Polar Bears. cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Fo shizzle! Huge difference between having to swim in it, and enjoying a nice cold sit in a 55 gallon drum. Just sitting in the drum shows you how impossible it would be to last long in anything bigger than the drum.


I've got a picture around here somewhere of me swimming around a Bering iceberg in my skivvies with the ship nosed up into the big berg.
Then holding a piece of it above my head while swimming.
I'll keep looking, but that was an Ice cream headache day for sure.


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2013)

View attachment 2687104 high day, fedoras , and wolf tshirts, octopus necklace and combat boots.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2687104 high day, fedoras , and wolf tshirts, octopus necklace and combat boots.


You wear it much better than Joan Jett ever did


----------



## neosapien (Jun 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2687104 high day, fedoras , and wolf tshirts, octopus necklace and combat boots.




Dang Sunni, you're lookin' sweet enough to murder diabetics.


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Dang Sunni, you're lookin' sweet enough to murder diabetics.


hahahahahahhahahahahahaha sigged.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2013)

waiting for stoned cockatoo to photoshop sunni's face onto my body or vice versa.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 5, 2013)

............


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

Bwahahahaja! I loves this guy cockatoo lol


----------



## VegasKush702 (Jun 5, 2013)

I love getting on my boat, and going for a hour cruise while smoking the phattys!


----------



## chewberto (Jun 5, 2013)

VegasKush702 said:


> View attachment 2687190 I love getting on my boat, and going for a hour cruise while smoking the phattys!


Hey! I know that guy!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> waiting for stoned cockatoo to photoshop sunni's face onto my body or vice versa.


only because you asked


----------



## kinetic (Jun 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Hey! I know that guy!


For real like how I knew your old dorm or are you just messing with the dude?
Edit, I got you confused with someone else. nvm


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> only because you asked


hahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## april (Jun 5, 2013)

bahahahaha knock's over bong...fuck...bahahahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha


we're gonna have some beautiful kids, clearly.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I finally get to see UB's face. I feel much better know that I've seen his ass, his golf swing and now finally his face.


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> we're gonna have some beautiful kids, clearly.


uh clearly fucking miss america is what were having.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh clearly fucking miss america is what were having.


you and i fucking miss america could be fun.








let's see if there's a miss canada to fill out our foursome:








score! 

bring some towels, sunni. it's hot as balls here.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 5, 2013)

You're gonna need more sausage for that foursome. Count me in.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to potpimp again. *cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2013)

potpimp said:


> You're gonna need more sausage for that foursome.


said no one ever.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 5, 2013)

ever? I'm coming anyways scooch over there big buck


----------



## potpimp (Jun 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> said no one ever.


Yep, that would have been my line too.


----------



## chewberto (Jun 6, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> only because you asked


Looks like you could be a roadie for Wilson Phillips!


----------



## VegasKush702 (Jun 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Hey! I know that guy!


OH YEA? who are you?


----------



## gioua (Jun 6, 2013)

School is out today!!
both kids moved on to the next grade.. my DD is now a Senior and Son is now in 8th grade.. 

temps gonna hit over 109 sat we may never leave this pool


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> School is out today!!
> both kids moved on to the next grade.. my DD is now a Senior and Son is now in 8th grade..
> 
> temps gonna hit over 109 sat we may never leave this pool


why did I think you lived in alaska? obviously I was mistaken


----------



## gioua (Jun 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> why did I think you lived in alaska? obviously I was mistaken


most folks think I live in WA from the wake and bake area.. coffee mug..


----------



## silasraven (Jun 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> most folks think I live in WA from the wake and bake area.. coffee mug..


 a christian in WA wow almost unheard of. its different living in WA when your a christian, much more then the south, WA its all lax on what you believe, and co exist they do. south, your subject to so many more nut jobs.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 6, 2013)

silasraven said:


> a christian in WA wow almost unheard of. its different living in WA when your a christian, much more then the south, WA its all lax on what you believe, and co exist they do. south, your subject to so many more nut jobs.


me n the missus are pagan-ish, we live in WA and everybody around where we live don't know and they don't care....our neighbors all like their privacy and respect ours....we all are just a collection of hermits, a distinct advantage over living in town or city.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> School is out today!!
> both kids moved on to the next grade.. my DD is now a Senior and Son is now in 8th grade..
> 
> temps gonna hit over 109 sat we may never leave this pool


if your son had your beard he would be your ultimate stunt double


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 6, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> if your son had your beard he would be your ultimate stunt double


Or if you shaved your beard, you could take his quizzes and go to dinner dances for him...imagine the trickery


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> if your son had your beard he would be your ultimate stunt double


i sense a photoshop in the future.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2013)

(Insert Caption Here)


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i sense a photoshop in the future.


...........


----------



## gioua (Jun 6, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> ...........



he said he is now growing his out.. just like dad! he loved this!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 6, 2013)

..................


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2688534
> 
> (left..... or right tit?)


...................


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2688534
> 
> (Insert Caption Here)


which strain should I run first?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2013)

My wife & I & a log cabin I built in 1973!.......................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2013)

During the time we were building the cabin, we became foster parents to a troubled teen.




....here he is with his son today


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

Jesus christ what have I missed....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> ..................


i only drink the finest breast milk.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Jesus christ what have I missed....


Not much. ...and stop calling me Jesus christ.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2013)

Me & my foster Grandson, staging for his next race...


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Not much. ...and stop calling me Jesus christ.


If your Jesus then tell me what I did last summer


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> If your Jesus then tell me what I did last summer


Grew Pot !

Whadda I win ?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 6, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Grew Pot !
> 
> Whadda I win ?


I say you win Pot! Ganja, weed, smoke, herb, mary jane, etc


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I say you win Pot! Ganja, weed, smoke, herb, mary jane, etc


Speaking of winning.
Tried my first dab last night from a great friend from Ca.
Felt like somebody dropped a pallet of bricks on my head.
Sleep came easy !


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Grew Pot !
> 
> Whadda I win ?


But you aren't Jesus, you just know giggles 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking of winning.
> Tried my first dab last night from a great friend from Ca.
> Felt like somebody dropped a pallet of bricks on my head.
> Sleep came easy !


I take fat dabs every morning


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking of winning.
> Tried my first dab last night from a great friend from Ca.
> Felt like somebody dropped a pallet of bricks on my head.
> Sleep came easy !


Yabba dabba doo!! huh, lol. I used to love dabs. Still do, but haven't dabbed in a while


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yabba dabba doo!! huh, lol. I used to love dabs. Still do, but haven't dabbed in a while


Here I'll dab one for ya


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

Me taking a hike in a local forest


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 7, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Me taking a hike in a local forest


Now that's my kind of forest!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

Cooling off in the shade


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 7, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to doublejj again.

dang sunnnn, is that last year?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes.......


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 7, 2013)

What strains were you running jj?


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 7, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Me taking a hike in a local forest



Damnnnn... I sure wish we had forests like that around here!!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

Year before.........


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Year before.........


what strain or strains are those? great pic btw


----------



## gioua (Jun 7, 2013)

I think I have that knee brace in blue.. and an immobilizer in white..

3 knee ops.. = 3 braces... 

the white one I'll have to find a pic of my DD wrapped up in it.. she was so small back then..


----------



## xGrimace (Jun 7, 2013)

haha wicked doublejj


----------



## 420God (Jun 7, 2013)

Chillin with my family.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> what strain or strains are those? great pic btw


 To my right is a "PurplePowerPlant" & on the left is "GDP".


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> I think I have that knee brace in blue.. and an immobilizer in white..
> 
> 3 knee ops.. = 3 braces...
> 
> the white one I'll have to find a pic of my DD wrapped up in it.. she was so small back then..


This was 1 week post/op


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

doublejj said:


> To my right is a "PurplePowerPlant" & on the left is "GDP".


sweet selection doubleJJ~

was the purplepowerplant from dutchpassion (a purp pheno) or another cross?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> sweet selection doubleJJ~
> 
> was the purplepowerplant from dutchpassion (a purp pheno) or another cross?


 Yes, & it was crossed with a harty old school humbolt strain called "Crooked Prairie". We called it CPPP or "Nuclear Power Plant"lol!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 7, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Yes, & it was crossed with a harty old school humbolt strain called "Crooked Prairie". We called it CPPP or "Nuclear Power Plant"lol!


 Good to see you around DoubleJJ... . that Crooked Prairie sure was some nice smoke


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

Another pic of the CPPP, buds as big as my arm, 11'.................Take a look at the 14'ter behind her!....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

This one had more Sativa in the mix than I planned on, 14'!...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Good to see you around DoubleJJ... . that Crooked Prairie sure was some nice smoke


 Hey bro! How you been? Do you have a grow posted?......Yes it was very good smoke


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

It didn't say it had to be a picture of your face...........my hand......


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

I told my Grandson(#87) "Ride it like you stole it"!................


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

They don't only grow tall, they get wide too!...


----------



## miz.khalifa (Jun 7, 2013)

this is at Dolores Park in SF. notice my little piece 

thought this one was funny 




and my boo, Olimar


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

That's the state of Oklahoma in his hands!.......


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

and dry'um.......next up?.....trimming!....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

My dear wife of 40+ years. She's stuck with me thru thick & thin. We were just kids when we got married, before I left for Vietnam...The rest is history. When you find the right one, you hang on to her!......dry ice kief.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

doublejj said:


> My dear wife of 40+ years. She's stuck with me thru thick & thin. We were just kids when we got married, before I left for Vietnam...The rest is history. When you find the right one, you hang on to her!......dry ice kief.


your a lucky man sir~ salute'


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> your a lucky man sir~ salute'


 Thanks bro......I think it's gonna work out


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

with a bug sprayer....do you see the love in her eyes?.....lol!.....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

And she can unload a pick-up full of potting soil, in no time flat at the local landfill............I love that woman!..


----------



## miz.khalifa (Jun 7, 2013)

lol here's a picture of me spraying pyrethrum the other night... we have to do it at night so we can get our neighbors side yard. pretty sure they already think we're massive creepers anyway


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

And she converts to a handy weed trimmer.....she can trim 2lbs a day, on a good day!lol!....


----------



## james2500 (Jun 7, 2013)

up in our mountain home...the forest road to one of our favorite spots finally cleared of snow....smoked a bowl and left a small bud for the goddess in respect...at around 3000 feet elevation..ground squirrels thrushes ravens and owls making a music I love.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

doublejj said:


> And she converts to a handy weed trimmer.....she can trim 2lbs a day, on a good day!lol!....


and my ass is bitching about trimmin 1lb /facepalm


----------



## miz.khalifa (Jun 7, 2013)

doublejj said:


> And she converts to a handy weed trimmer.....she can trim 2lbs a day, on a good day!lol!....


dayum. that is quite the gal you have there!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

james2500 said:


> up in our mountain home...the forest road to one of our favorite spots finally cleared of snow....smoked a bowl and left a small bud for the goddess in respect...at around 3000 feet elevation..ground squirrels thrushes ravens and owls making a music I love.


 I was living in Seattle when Mt St Helens went off, you could see the ash plume from my backyard. Beautiful place.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> and my ass is bitching about trimmin 1lb /facepalm


She's relentless.....she used to do needlepoint for hrs on end...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

miz.khalifa said:


> dayum. that is quite the gal you have there!


 Yes I know. When you find the right one....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

I have to say it's really more like a lb & 1/2 a day, these days!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2688534
> 
> (Insert Caption Here)


Wake N. Bake LOL

She is GORGEOUS! WOW Don't you love their smell. Yum! She looks so happy.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 7, 2013)

what a beautiful little baby


----------



## james2500 (Jun 7, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I was living in Seattle when Mt St Helens went off, you could see the ash plume from my backyard. Beautiful place.


I was working at PDX, we're in Cougar now


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

james2500 said:


> I was working at PDX, we're in Cougar now


Boeing....plant 2......


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 7, 2013)

Absolutely Wonderful trees Double j !!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

Quality Control inspection.....have to check her work....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Absolutely Wonderful trees Double j !!


 by growing big plants, I keep the plant numbers down. You wouldn't believe what I can get out of 6 plants!.....well maybe you would! lol!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

Just strolling thru.....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

How about a video?...........[video=youtube;ED7QcKEbNQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ED7QcKEbNQA[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 7, 2013)

How long did those veg for? 

Those are amazing! I was hoping to get some decent sized ones this year, but no such luck.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> How long did those veg for?
> 
> Those are amazing! I was hoping to get some decent sized ones this year, but no such luck.


 Started indoors Jan-Feb, harvest in Oct.


----------



## millie (Jun 7, 2013)

This is me with my gf. You 'mirin my big scary muscles?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 7, 2013)

cool wig bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

millie said:


> View attachment 2689782
> This is me with my gf. You 'mirin my big scary muscles?


So what your stack consist of? D-bol and deca?

Nice build


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 7, 2013)

millie said:


> View attachment 2689782
> This is me with my gf. You 'mirin my big scary muscles?


im sure your big scary muscles are capable of an almighty fist pump at your favourite music festival. fkn muzzas lol did you crop out your fluoro bum-bag

[video=youtube;pYNpd563sww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYNpd563sww[/video]


----------



## millie (Jun 7, 2013)

I think i should come clean. That isnt actually me. It's this dude. 

[video=youtube;AdBoybKnzZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdBoybKnzZw[/video]


----------



## millie (Jun 7, 2013)

Me taking a drunken piss in the shower in front of a bunch of chicks.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

millie said:


> Me taking a drunken piss in the shower in front of a bunch of chicks.
> View attachment 2690046


Well I see they caught your best side!lol!


----------



## Impman (Jun 7, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> im sure your big scary muscles are capable of an almighty fist pump at your favourite music festival. fkn muzzas lol did you crop out your fluoro bum-bag
> 
> [video=youtube;pYNpd563sww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYNpd563sww[/video]


These guys are hilarious! Thanks


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

doublejj said:


> My wife & I & a log cabin I built in 1973!.......................................................................................................................................................................................................


 After returning from Vietnam, I discharged from the Army at Ft Lewis Washington in 1970. I was having 'adjustment' issues, and didn't fit in. My grandparents had left me enough money to buy 40 acres in rural NE Washington state, right along the Canadian border. I decided to build a cabin. You could walk from the cabin about 100 miles into Canada before you crossed a road. 5 miles of 4 wheel drive to get there. No electricity. Built everything by hand, no power tools. We didn't use a crane or anything to lift the logs, couldn't get one up there. We used block& tackle, & rigging, you can see it in the pictures. Except I did use a gas chain saw to cut the logs. We cut I peeled all the logs right there. I'll post a few more pics & tell a little more of what it was like to build a log cabin in the wilderness....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

Couple more pics. The center ridge pole was 45' long & probably weighed 1000 lbs. I had a pucker factor of 10 while we lifted that big mother up there, you could really hear the rigging moan!


----------



## OhJameson (Jun 7, 2013)

Me!


----------



## VegasKush702 (Jun 7, 2013)

doublejj said:


> During the time we were building the cabin, we became foster parents to a troubled teen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of that is SO AWESOME!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

I hired some of the local high school kids (friends of my foster son) to work on the cabin. My idea of.... "Boys to Men"..


----------



## VegasKush702 (Jun 7, 2013)

That makes you more of the man then they ever could be, be proud of yourself sir.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

My father in law came up for a visit & stayed for the whole summer, to help out.........I thought it was because he like the beer & the fishing.......but I found out later that my nightmares, scared my wife shitless the whole time.......so I assume now, it was out of concern for his daughter....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Yes, & it was crossed with a harty old school humbolt strain called "Crooked Prairie". We called it CPPP or "Nuclear Power Plant"lol!


You need to admix a "red" strain for that orbital experience~  cn


----------



## zVice (Jun 7, 2013)

Well played sir! Well played indeed



millie said:


> Me taking a drunken piss in the shower in front of a bunch of chicks.
> View attachment 2690046


----------



## gioua (Jun 7, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I hired some of the local high school kids (friends of my foster son) to work on the cabin. My idea of.... "Boys to Men"..



Always wanted to build one myself.. I watched this guy (in his 70's) build one and wanted to do one ever since..

+rep for you

[video=youtube;iYJKd0rkKss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYJKd0rkKss[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you brother.....I've seen that video....amazing. At least we could drive to our cabin, in a 4x4 truck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2013)

i have the whole dick proenneke series, i watch it all the time. makes great, relaxing background noise for trimming.

edit: he was 51 when he moved out there and built his cabin, not in his 70s. he stayed until his mid 80's.


----------



## hereshegrows (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm just trying to keep a clear head.
My shameless self picture of the day


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 7, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2690430 I'm just trying to keep a clear head.
> View attachment 2690429My shameless self picture of the day



oh my those eyes


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 7, 2013)

very sexy man i been looking everywhere for your pics you read my mind which i would have seen them before i voted


----------



## hereshegrows (Jun 7, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> very sexy man i been looking everywhere for your pics you read my mind which i would have seen them before i voted


Thanks for the kind words BigW69, I don't leave mine up too long, I only make short appearances...and how about you, will we get to see you post on here?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2690430 I'm just trying to keep a clear head.
> View attachment 2690429My shameless self picture of the day


 I remember you from the Roger Rabbit movie!......oh if I wasn't married (and 20 years younger)!


----------



## potpimp (Jun 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I remember you from that Roger Rabbit movie!......if I wasn't married (and 20 years younger)!


Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## gioua (Jun 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have the whole dick proenneke series, i watch it all the time. makes great, relaxing background noise for trimming.
> 
> edit: he was 51 when he moved out there and built his cabin, not in his 70s. he stayed until his mid 80's.


yeah I know it was something long them lines.. admire the dude a lot.. cabin is still there too.. I agree about it being relaxing he had a Marlin Perkins smooth voice.. I used to carve crap listening too it..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2013)

gioua said:


> yeah I know it was something long them lines.. admire the dude a lot.. cabin is still there too.. I agree about it being relaxing he had a Marlin Perkins smooth voice.. I used to carve crap listening too it..


actually, dick proenneke has a horrible voice. it's cadence and rhythm will make you want to put a new hole in your head.

the series you listened to is narrated by his good friend bob swerer, thankfully. otherwise i'd probably not have watched it more than once.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 8, 2013)

So I should have been in bed about 15 minutes ago but am now watching Alone in the Wilderness


----------



## potpimp (Jun 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, dick proenneke has a horrible voice. it's cadence and rhythm will make you want to put a new hole in your head.
> 
> the series you listened to is narrated by his good friend bob swerer, thankfully. otherwise i'd probably not have watched it more than once.


Yeah Dick had a terrible voice but I think the older Bob Swerer is much worse; he's reading off the script like he's reading to school children. I've got all the videos including Alone in the Wilderness 2 (and the book).

His cabin is only about 100 miles from me.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2690430 I'm just trying to keep a clear head.
> View attachment 2690429My shameless self picture of the day


[video=youtube;b_ILDFp5DGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_ILDFp5DGA[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

Ahahaha awesome post wizard lol 


I love that song


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ahahaha awesome post wizard lol
> 
> 
> I love that song


its all about the classics  classy not trashy lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

caption -- "keep calm, drink your beer.. slowly"


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So I should have been in bed about 15 minutes ago but am now watching Alone in the Wilderness


And I thought we were doing good just to get some pictures. Honestly, if I had any idea of how many obstacles there would be to overcome, I probably wouldn't have started building the cabin. So many things I never thought about, or had no experience with. I had to learn how to build a log cabin while doing it, & teaching it at the same time. I went thru a hell of a learning curve. And way back in there, there's not much room for error. Building the cabin probably saved my life though, it gave me something to focus on, besides the faces from Vietnam.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


"One of things is not like the others"..............


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

I think I might know "Homeboy" there. Did he do some time in Cali?


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I think I might know "Homeboy" there. Did he do some time in Cali?


yea.. that white dude does look like he did a stint~


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> yea.. that white dude does look like he did a stint~


Don't be surprised if he's the 'shot caller'......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Don't be surprised if he's the 'shot caller'......


I've seen those - they look like they hurt. 

[video=youtube;_T9qiGCq5sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T9qiGCq5sk[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've seen those - they look like they hurt.


Don't show any fear, they feed off that!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I think I might know "Homeboy" there. Did he do some time in Cali?




Folsom pretty sure,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
I doubt this'll be seen, but Homeboys is a rehabilitation center for former inmates and gang members. They do so many incredible things!!!Bull shit


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

By the looks of his tat's.......yea probably......Folsom


----------



## april (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL ever find a pic and wonder WTF was going on at that exact moment.... lol oh shit must have something to do with her boobs.. lol I miss my 20's...

I'm in the brown sweater...


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 8, 2013)

I doubt this'll be seen, but Homeboys is a rehabilitation center for former inmates and gang members. They do so many incredible things!!!Bull shit


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL!.........I'd ask what the others were doing.........but nevermind...........


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> I doubt this'll be seen, but Homeboys is a rehabilitation center for former inmates and gang members. They do so many incredible things!!!Bull shit


I'm waiting until the locked thread is off the first page, & I'm start another (more generic) prison story thread........


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 8, 2013)

Love to see it and maybe add some to it. Spent some time in Atlanta?, Kentucky, South Carolina and a few more


----------



## slowbus (Jun 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2690430 I'm just trying to keep a clear head.
> View attachment 2690429My shameless self picture of the day



hey HSG,call me......


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2690430 I'm just trying to keep a clear head.
> View attachment 2690429My shameless self picture of the day






*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hereshegrows again.



*





rawr!! wow.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 8, 2013)

slowbus said:


> hey HSG,call me......



You are better than ice. Just as cool


----------



## Hazydat620 (Jun 8, 2013)

Enjoying the lady , a spliff, and some rays.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 8, 2013)

all in a days work


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just a little update 

View attachment 2692052

View attachment 2692055


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Just a little update
> 
> View attachment 2692052
> 
> View attachment 2692055


no worries youre the king of the prom in my book hahahaha totally love the last photo though its so innocent looking hahahah


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> no worries youre the king of the prom in my book hahahaha totally love the last photo though its so innocent looking hahahah



lol right? you would know better though  

thank you though beautiful


----------



## gioua (Jun 9, 2013)

Had the Grandbaby yesterday from about 3-8pm.. she is in the cooing/vocal stage right now and everything is fun to her.. she loves to be held in front of the mirror and talk to the other baby.. 

Tried to do a skype with my sis in WA who just had a baby but damn.. skype has never worked well for me... 


Great day yesterday!!


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 9, 2013)

Mornin' RIU


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 9, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Mornin' RIU
> 
> View attachment 2692732


good morning to you too~


----------



## kinetic (Jun 9, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Mornin' RIU
> 
> View attachment 2692732


OK, it's official. I have a crush.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> OK, it's official. I have a crush.


I can't post anything....my wife read these boards......


----------



## kinetic (Jun 9, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I can't post anything....my wife read these boards......


I posted a video to your combat veterans thread.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I can't post anything....my wife read these boards......


Ahahaha lol


----------



## 420God (Jun 9, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I can't post anything....my wife read these boards......


So does mine....and we would like to say, Hello BygonEra.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 9, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Mornin' RIU
> 
> View attachment 2692732


I knew we were going to need more than a 12 month calendar!!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2013)

420God said:


> So does mine....and we would like to say, Hello BygonEra.


 In a most respectful way!


----------



## simisimis (Jun 9, 2013)

the hell with that incognito thing, you seem to be having fun here lol,

this is me - high and all satisfied...


the same but higher..


as high as I could get...


----------



## gioua (Jun 9, 2013)

Few things besides my grand baby, my puppies and perhaps baby otters may giggle like a kid when they play....
Aubrey playing with a toy being vocal about who she feels.. 

[video=youtube;GbXzjSSAU_I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbXzjSSAU_I[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 9, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Me taking a hike in a local forest




Dammmmmmmmm how long does it take to process all this. You know what I mean


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Dammmmmmmmm how long does it take to process all this. You know what I mean


 Well, how long does it take you to trim a pound?..........Here's 18lbs......She can trim about 1.5lbs a day........................All the trim gets a run thru the washing machine...............


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 9, 2013)

18 off how many plants?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> 18 off how many plants?


...6...........


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2013)

Last year I took the washing machine over to a friends place to help him process his trim. This guy is a BIG BOY with a HUGE grow. We ran a pick-up full of ice thru the washer every day for a week!............I've never seen so much hash.......idk..20lbs maybe!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 9, 2013)

very awesome for staying in the safe limit and pulling 18, gotta respect that


----------



## medicineforpatients (Jun 9, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've seen those - they look like they hurt.
> 
> [video=youtube;_T9qiGCq5sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T9qiGCq5sk[/video]


 they don't hurt as much as...they shock you, both like "whoa, wasn't expecting that" and feeling the strange feeling of a electrical currunt run a tiny bit on the affected area


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> very awesome for staying in the safe limit and pulling 18, gotta respect that


If I had more room I'd grow 6 more, my wife & I both have scripts, so really we are only growing 3 each.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 9, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Last year I took the washing machine over to a friends place to help him process his trim. This guy is a BIG BOY with a HUGE grow. We ran a pick-up full of ice thru the washer every day for a week!............I've never seen so much hash.......idk..20lbs maybe!


Good God!!! 20 lbs of hash??? That is just unreal. That is living the life bro.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Good God!!! 20 lbs of hash??? That is just unreal. That is living the life bro.


And if you ever run out of ballistic gelatin ... cn


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Good God!!! 20 lbs of hash??? That is just unreal. That is living the life bro.


he had a Conex box full of trim!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 9, 2013)

this makes me miss growing something profound


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jun 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh heck just for the fun of it , first one was when i was 18,second was like 3 months agoView attachment 2499487View attachment 2499488


I said it once and I'll say it again...if I wasn't married..and old...damn...


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again...if I wasn't married..and old...damn...


something is growing down below after looking at these pics,.. now im getting light-headed..


----------



## simisimis (Jun 10, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again...if I wasn't married..and old...damn...


even marriage would not stop me...


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 10, 2013)

doublejj said:


> he had a Conex box full of trim!


I need to send you my address. Dont want you 2 to OD


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jun 10, 2013)

simisimis said:


> even marriage would not stop me...


If my marriage didn't stop me my hot wife deffinitly would...


----------



## simisimis (Jun 10, 2013)

sexy indeed, 
my red haired evilishious sent me this one day lol, as a warning "just so i know" ))


----------



## Kullizz (Jun 10, 2013)

This is me.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

Kullizz said:


> View attachment 2693917This is me.


g
Obama on RIU.. hows the failtrain goin your highness~


----------



## playallnite (Jun 10, 2013)

OK Here I is in 1973 with my 1951 Indian Chief, if only I had her now, paid $300 and sold it 2 years later for $1500


----------



## simisimis (Jun 10, 2013)

playallnite said:


> View attachment 2693927 OK Here I is in 1973 with my 1951 Indian Chief, if only I had her now, paid $300 and sold it 2 years later for $1500


beauty... the only thing is missing on that bike is:


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> , i dont dress like that regularly BHAHA


your level of awesome would be increased x10 if you did


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2013)

playallnite said:


> View attachment 2693927 OK Here I is in 1973 with my 1951 Indian Chief, if only I had her now, paid $300 and sold it 2 years later for $1500


...................65 Shelby Cobra................I had the honor to own this beast for 5 glorious years..................don't ask!...............


----------



## playallnite (Jun 10, 2013)

WOW ! CSX 4795 License plate number, is that the original chassis number too? My HS buddy had a brown Cobra with the 289, we could all retire off our old rides,eh?


----------



## james2500 (Jun 10, 2013)

playallnite said:


> WOW ! CSX 4795 License plate number, is that the original chassis number too? My HS buddy had a brown Cobra with the 289, we could all retire off our old rides,eh?


sweet car man....hahaha here's a likeness of my first car, bought it in '68 with money saved up from working on my uncle's farm


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> all in a days work
> View attachment 2692025View attachment 2692024


See now I always miss the good stuff when I'm away. I like your chainsaw. What size bar you got on that?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Mornin' RIU
> 
> View attachment 2692732


I don't know anyone else has mentioned this but you look a lot like Jo Dee Messina! Very lovely!


----------



## see4 (Jun 10, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> g
> Obama on RIU.. hows the failtrain goin your highness~


Unemployment better than during Bush years. Market and consumer spending higher than it has been in ten years. He killed Bin Laden.

You're welcome.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 10, 2013)

What's up see4 we missed you!


----------



## see4 (Jun 10, 2013)

What up Blue Wizard. I've been m.i.a for a bit. Workin on some things. Slangin rock, same ole same ole.

How's riu? You been holdin down the fort?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 10, 2013)

I haven't been on as much as I'd like, been having to work some crazy hours between my two jobs. We are short handed by 5 people at work and I'm having to pick up the slack.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> Unemployment better than during Bush years. Market and consumer spending higher than it has been in ten years. He killed Bin Laden.
> 
> You're welcome.


Correction-- Seal Team Six killed Bin Laden.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 10, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Correction-- Seal Team Six killed Bin Laden.



why are we talking bout this in the poy thread?


----------



## see4 (Jun 10, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Correction-- Seal Team Six killed Bin Laden.


Correction -- One of the team members of Seal Team Six killed Bin Laden.

Correction -- Internal bleeding killed Bin Laden. From a bullet to the dome.


----------



## playallnite (Jun 10, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Correction-- Seal Team Six killed Bin Laden.


According to Fox News Obama helped Bush kill Bin Laden.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> why are we talking bout this in the poy thread?


Sorry Joe'.. im STFU now  lol --please continue regular poy convos


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2013)

see4 said:


> ......snip........
> 
> Correction -- Internal bleeding killed Bin Laden. From a bullet to the dome.


Not internal, with that caliber it decompressed the skull. It was plain ole hemorrhage that got him. That and poor decision making.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2013)

playallnite said:


> WOW ! CSX 4795 License plate number, is that the original chassis number too? My HS buddy had a brown Cobra with the 289, we could all retire off our old rides,eh?


 yes it was CSX4795 chassis number


----------



## simisimis (Jun 10, 2013)

Talking about things that drives us, this luxurious "armchair" treats me very well on the road..
don't have my own pics so took this exact looking 'babe' from wiki )


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Not internal, with that caliber it decompressed the skull. It was plain ole hemorrhage that got him. That and poor decision making.


Cerebral Osterizing can have that as a consequence ... cn


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 10, 2013)

doublejj said:


> ...................65 Shelby Cobra................I had the honor to own this beast for 5 glorious years..................don't ask!...............



Remember this from a while back. Do you know who has it now?Dam this is my dream. Probably never happen but I can still dream


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know anyone else has mentioned this but you look a lot like Jo Dee Messina! Very lovely!


Thats who it is. She told everyone.................


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Thats who it is. She told everyone.................


ROFLMAO~~ Ok you see I have this problem. I am doing a strain survey and I happen to have a lot of pot just hanging about. So what's a poor girl to do but SMOKE IT ALL! So I've been a bit wasted. Have pity I miss these things.... can you link me to the juicy confession? LOL


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Remember this from a while back. Do you know who has it now?Dam this is my dream. Probably never happen but I can still dream


 Some dotcom billionaire, he shipped it to The Big Island of Hawaii......I leveraged everything I had & borrowed money I could never repay, when the opportunity came up to buy it......but I had 5 glorious years!....Kind of like having Marilyn Monroe for your girlfriend..... You wish you had her longer, hard to hang on too, but you had 5 wonderful years inside that bitch! And it was Heaven!


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 10, 2013)

Some pics from the monster jam show, talk about a sick whip

edit: just realized the dude washing batman is all legs


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Just a few pics from around the farm today.


Peeka boo, I see you back there...


New girls 


Quack quack...



My pride and joy 
View attachment 2694796


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 10, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Last year I took the washing machine over to a friends place to help him process his trim. This guy is a BIG BOY with a HUGE grow. We ran a pick-up full of ice thru the washer every day for a week!............I've never seen so much hash.......idk..20lbs maybe!


Omfg I would be set for a long ass time!! Simply insane.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

The Classic smoking picture, ashes on shirt included.


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jun 10, 2013)

playallnite said:


> View attachment 2693927 OK Here I is in 1973 with my 1951 Indian Chief, if only I had her now, paid $300 and sold it 2 years later for $1500


Damn dude, I was 6...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

Trouble...that you?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

lol, yes indeed.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

You're one cool looking cat bro..would have never thought lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol most wouldn't. I a complex individual if i say so myself, but cool is def one of my traits.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> The Classic smoking picture, ashes on shirt included.


dont burn self bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dont burn self bro


Lol, thats one of my "smoking shirts" i don't like having my good clothes smoked out much anymore, and all of my whte tee's got holes in 'em. lol.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

no ashes on me http://s1258.photobucket.com/user/fabfun1/media/mask3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=15
guess cuz i aint smoking lol


----------



## potpimp (Jun 10, 2013)

donnys said:


> no ashes on me http://s1258.photobucket.com/user/fabfun1/media/mask3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=15
> guess cuz i aint smoking lol


"stoner will work for weed"


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, wth is that on our head, sir?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> "stoner will work for weed"


u fucking know it 
work for weed and beer 
but once high dont expect much more work 
is it break time yet?


----------



## potpimp (Jun 10, 2013)

It's always 5:30 and 4:20 somewhere but i'ts beer thirty for sure. Cheers!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, wth is that on our head, sir?


http://alabasterid.wordpress.com/2009/11/19/paint-a-tribal-mask/


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

potpimp said:


> It's always 5:30 and 4:20 somewhere but i'ts beer thirty for sure. Cheers!


it beer thirty and 420 here 24/7
i dont set limits


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

is that a bulldog in your pic?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn ty good to see you around bro and now I finally now what you look like lol. 

Just as I thought.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is that a bulldog in your pic?



no that the famous donny doggy she known on all weed forums 
idk what fuck she is but think she got some pit in her
she bad ass doggy and we depend on each other


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

i see the bulldog(pit) in her, its why i asked. throw her a bone for me( not a cow pelvis)


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i see the bulldog(pit) in her, its why i asked. throw her a bone for me( not a cow pelvis)


i think u right 
and she dont want bone she chases whole 2000lb cow she outruns them then turns around and charges them head on lol
she hates a fucking cow 
seen her outrun a deer i had call her back


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

btw those dont know or dont know me im Fab long time member


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh what up fab, good to see you around.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i see the bulldog(pit) in her, its why i asked. throw her a bone for me( not a cow pelvis)


here is her as a baby a yr ago 

she sure has a big head


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i see the bulldog(pit) in her, its why i asked. throw her a bone for me( not a cow pelvis)


I don't think it's a cow pelvis - the bone id is correct (Yep, it's a pelvis) but the specie is not I suspect. The shape is quite a bit diffrent, Immature Sea lion?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't think it's a cow pelvis - the bone id is correct (Yep, it's a pelvis) but the specie is not I suspect. The shape is quite a bit diffrent, Immature Sea lion?


it is a cow 
do u doubt FAB


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 11, 2013)

I doubt everything without proof.

How's DSB these days bro ?
I haven't seen him around - he ok ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I doubt everything without proof.
> 
> How's DSB these days bro ?
> I haven't seen him around - he ok ?


sad to say he been in jail again for last month and wont get out till august


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Just a few pics from around the farm today.
> 
> 
> Peeka boo, I see you back there...
> View attachment 2694793


Please pardon me for this but I have waited forever for an opportunity to say this. Does the duck ever give the chickens their christmas goose early?

::blush::


----------



## Bear Country (Jun 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Please pardon me for this but I have waited forever for an opportunity to say this. Does the duck ever give the chickens their christmas goose early?
> 
> ::blush::


Hmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm!!!


NO.................


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO~~ Ok you see I have this problem. I am doing a strain survey and I happen to have a lot of pot just hanging about. So what's a poor girl to do but SMOKE IT ALL! So I've been a bit wasted. Have pity I miss these things.... can you link me to the juicy confession? LOL



Sorry it is a secret


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> btw those dont know or dont know me im Fab long time member


Hang around for a while this time.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 11, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm!!!





Dam Bear and Fab is back. Good to see everyone


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Hang around for a while this time.


 hey tell them fucks that it their fault


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> hey tell them fucks that it their fault


You sure about that,,, Just kidding. I was on here when they booted you last time.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You sure about that,,, Just kidding. I was on here when they booted you last time.


 which time ? been many i still blame them donnys


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 11, 2013)

...heck man you still up? glad to see you got your Av.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 11, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> which time ? been many i still blame them donnys


Dam good ideal. Blame Donny. I should have thought of that


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 11, 2013)

stillbuzzin said:


> dam good ideal. Blame donny. I should have thought of that


 them fucking donnys


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Please pardon me for this but I have waited forever for an opportunity to say this. Does the duck ever give the chickens their christmas goose early?
> 
> ::blush::



No reason to be sorry, and yes he actually does lol hahahah.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Please pardon me for this but I have waited forever for an opportunity to say this. Does the duck ever give the chickens their christmas goose early?
> 
> ::blush::


that's fowl.  cn


----------



## herbalishious36 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi! I'm new! Here i am on the beach!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2013)

herbalishious36 said:


> Hi! I'm new! Here i am on the beach!!


Welcome girl. 
We like new faces around here.
+


----------



## herbalishious36 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 12, 2013)

watch out for polar bears..


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2013)

I think you need to watch out for more then polar bears....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

herbalishious36 said:


> Hi! I'm new! Here i am on the beach!!


Hey! You're lahada's bff. What's up!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm not new but here I am on the beach too! You can see the common denominator here!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

What up kk!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2013)

I feel like I haven't posted a pic in a long time....


----------



## kinetic (Jun 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I feel like I haven't posted a pic in a long time....


with all the sketchy assholes lately I haven't either.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 12, 2013)

Me neither!! Are we all gonna post then? 


Hows it going guys? Yes, I've got the Indian princess here for sonar. Had a nice beach day with these two!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

What up lahada! Sounds like an awesome day lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> What up lahada! Sounds like an awesome day lol


Summer has started!! First beach day today!! Barca is rammed in preparation for Sonar and we've got some great guest list for events. What's the latest with you? Have you re-started the outdoor?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Summer has started!! First beach day today!! Barca is rammed in preparation for Sonar and we've got some great guest list for events. What's the latest with you? Have you re-started the outdoor?


Yup! Re-started the outdoor. All is solid here...i took over the chitown thread lahada, lol, it's my thread now. My updates are in there. Take a looksy when you get a chance


----------



## kinetic (Jun 12, 2013)

View attachment 2696717
My monday morning coffee cup


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yup! Re-started the outdoor. All is solid here...i took over the chitown thread lahada, lol, it's my thread now. My updates are in there. Take a looksy when you get a chance


You took over his thread? I gotta see! Haven't seen the express on much lately.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

dont take me ganja


----------



## kinetic (Jun 12, 2013)

I like how one pic says "I will smash your face" and the other says 'Hi, may I interest you in a new insurance policy?"


----------



## april (Jun 12, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> View attachment 2696731
> 
> dont take me ganja



Damn u know ur hungry when ur focusing on the pizza....mmm double drool, ur rather handsome mister  Thanks for sharing


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

Its some damn good pizza


----------



## May11th (Jun 12, 2013)

You want a lil pepe


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

Great looking pup...


----------



## May11th (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you man. Pure bred and 1.5 yrs old


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

april said:


> Damn u know ur hungry when ur focusing on the pizza....mmm double drool, ur rather handsome mister  Thanks for sharing


Not too bad yourself...
thank you kind lady.


----------



## april (Jun 12, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Not too bad yourself...
> thank you kind lady.


No thank u 

Please feel free to post more pics ....


----------



## see4 (Jun 12, 2013)

He was being nice.


----------



## april (Jun 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> He was being nice.


someone seems obsessed with me this afternoon...tell everyone why ur really upset with me instead of childish insults...
either way don't ever expect me to respond to ur nonsense ever again, ur rude and mean. All I ever did was answer ur questions..other peoples choices are not mine, we know who the whore is that is ur issue


----------



## see4 (Jun 12, 2013)

april said:


> someone seems obsessed with me this afternoon...tell everyone why ur really upset with me instead of childish insults...
> either way don't ever expect me to respond to ur nonsense ever again, ur rude and mean. All I ever did was answer ur questions..other peoples choices are not mine, we know who the whore is that is ur issue


Not obsessed. Just tired of your two-faced bullshit and your hypocritical psycho-babble. Not many others are willing to confront you about it, but I am. I'm not attacking you for anyone except myself. I'm sick of your manipulative underhanded bullshit games, and you are a child. I'm done here. And please, for the love of all that is holy don't ever respond to any of my posts or talk about me to anyone on here again. 

Obsessed? Im talking about you to your face in front of everyone. You talk about me behind my back. Who's obsessed? Only lying manipulative people talk about others behind their back.

Ok. Done.


----------



## april (Jun 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> shut da fuk up with yo goat milk drinkin ass nigga


LMFAO hun not needed let him vent...


Someone is having a bad day and decided i'm the target...empty words don't hurt me as much as the truth hurt him...lmfao sorry pain is not funny just sad when people deflect all their issues and insecurities on others...rather obvious but still sad. Ok home time


----------



## see4 (Jun 12, 2013)

lol, theexpress. you are one funny dude. A simple flex would make you flinch.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 12, 2013)

I dont have any popcorn gifs, someone help a brother out.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> lol, theexpress. you are one funny dude. A simple flex would make you flinch.


----------



## see4 (Jun 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


hahaha! thats a new one... never seen the 'come at me' bear.


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 12, 2013)

haha.. sittin here havin few beers and stumbled on this thread... guess what the hell i put my picture in here.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

May11th said:


> View attachment 2696833 one of me and my pal



Awwww I miss my Siberian soooooo much. 

Best damn dog I have ever had the privilege to know. 


Also the most stubborn dog I have ever known. 

Smart as a whip too. 

Definitely an alpha dominant breed.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

herbalishious36 said:


> Hi! I'm new! Here i am on the beach!!


I be handin out rep like candy at a parade for pics like this.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I like how one pic says "I will smash your face" and the other says 'Hi, may I interest you in a new insurance policy?"


LOL thanks i think... a 
cameleon indeed


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> shut da fuk up with yo goat milk drinkin ass nigga


would have repped that if they hadn't deleted it.


----------



## see4 (Jun 12, 2013)

why was it deleted? there are much more offensive things said than that...


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

herbalishious36 said:


> Hi! I'm new! Here i am on the beach!!


what beach i got some suntan oil i will be glad to share
we do that for all new members here just call me the welcome wagon


----------



## kinetic (Jun 12, 2013)

Don't believe him, that's not suntan lotion he wants to rub into your back.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Don't believe him, that's not suntan lotion he wants to rub into your back.


hey i wouldnt lie to a pretty girl 
"sure thats what i just spewed on your backside"


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 12, 2013)

Lots a class on here just not at the moment...
Let them cool off some their not all that bad.


----------



## direwolf71 (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Lots a class on here just not at the moment...
> Let them cool off some their not all that bad.



Well what do you expect out of a bunch of introverted sexually deprived stoners? 

Either way hot chicks don't post pics of themselves in bikinis to not get flirted with.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Well what do you expect out of a bunch of introverted sexually deprived stoners?
> 
> Either way hot chicks don't post pics of themselves in bikinis to not get flirted with.


I'm an extrovert, the only thing that stops sex in our house is a sick kid. Other than that it's game on.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm an extrovert, the only thing that stops sex in our house is a sick kid. Other than that it's game on.


...................


----------



## Constiello (Jun 12, 2013)

back when I had hair last summer


And then pretty much what I look like now, even though the picture was taken late last year


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 2697132...................


is that a ghey catholic priest


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

Constiello said:


> back when I had hair last summer
> View attachment 2697133View attachment 2697134
> 
> And then pretty much what I look like now, even though the picture was taken late last year
> View attachment 2697135


u sold out 
jk if i wasnt a dude i would say u cute


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

Constiello said:


> back when I had hair last summer
> View attachment 2697133View attachment 2697134
> 
> And then pretty much what I look like now, even though the picture was taken late last year
> View attachment 2697135



You must be 18 to be a member


----------



## Constiello (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm always going to look young. I fucking love it.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

Constiello said:


> I'm always going to look young. I fucking love it.



love the bud kitty ava but if tried it with my doggy she eat it


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> love the bud kitty ava


some ppl around here would call that animal cruelty


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> You must be 18 to be a member


He prolly is, your just getting OLD!! LOL


----------



## lolikun (Jun 12, 2013)

I guess I'm comfortable enough here to post a pic now... 

View attachment 2697144

DERP FACE.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

lolikun said:


> I guess I'm comfortable enough here to post a pic now...
> 
> View attachment 2697144
> 
> DERP FACE.


OH SHIT NOW U DONE UP AND DID IT 
better empty private message box cuz its about get filled up


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

lolikun said:


> I guess I'm comfortable enough here to post a pic now...
> 
> View attachment 2697144
> 
> DERP FACE.


Cute !! 

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Constiello (Jun 12, 2013)

lolikun said:


> I guess I'm comfortable enough here to post a pic now...
> 
> View attachment 2697144
> 
> DERP FACE.


I clicked on your picture and then suddenly a gnat is drawn to my bright laptop screen and dances around your pic.

he is actually becoming quite annoying, must kill before it lays eggs,* literally for the sake of infestation of plants

oh and *those highlights are a spectacular, frosty neon color. I want to get some again myself

November/December or so


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Cute !!
> 
> Welcome to RIU.


u forgot to say pm sent 
and friends request too 
woohoo


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

constiello said:


> i clicked on your picture and then suddenly a gnat is drawn to my bright laptop screen and dances around your pic.
> 
> He is actually becoming quite annoying, must kill before it lays eggs,* literally for the sake of infestation of plants
> 
> ...


fuck a god dam gnat


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> u forgot to say pm sent
> and friends request too
> woohoo


Hardly.... I will leave that to the noobs


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Hardly.... I will leave that to the noobs



oh u be suprised how many oldtimers fall for same


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> oh u be suprised how many oldtimers fall for same


I have no doubt !! 
Im just trying to grow some dank ass smoke on this site, not internet prey.... time for a hong bit . 

Jah


----------



## lolikun (Jun 12, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> OH SHIT NOW U DONE UP AND DID IT
> better empty private message box cuz its about get filled up


Naw I didn't get anything. Yet.....


----------



## lolikun (Jun 12, 2013)

Constiello said:


> I clicked on your picture and then suddenly a gnat is drawn to my bright laptop screen and dances around your pic.
> 
> he is actually becoming quite annoying, must kill before it lays eggs,* literally for the sake of infestation of plants
> 
> ...


Omg. Nobody's ever called it spectacular before~ I LIKE IT.

and you sir look as if you may also be a fellow Asian? Dye them highlights purple!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Naw I didn't get anything. Yet.....


well im sorry i will send u friends request then private message u to death


----------



## lolikun (Jun 12, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> well im sorry i will send u friends request then private message u to death


Well hey, if it toots yer horn....lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Well hey, if it toots yer horn....lol


sent and now anxiously panting waiting for reply


----------



## May11th (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha. Right. Shes good lookin


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice in Don.... LOL


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

May11th said:


> Haha. Right. Shes good lookin


hey i was here first


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

Do your thing smoker.... I wont interfere, Ill be the guy in the corner puffin a large spliff . 

JAH


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

lolikun said:


> I guess I'm comfortable enough here to post a pic now...
> 
> View attachment 2697144
> 
> DERP FACE.


Good looking Doby..


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Do your thing smoker.... I wont interfere, Ill be the guy in the corner puffin a large spliff .
> 
> JAH


just joking im sure u got more chance then me im 48 
im so old may get hurt if i tried do anything


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> just joking im sure u got more chance then me im 48
> im so old may get hurt if i tried do anything


Yes, dont go hurting yourself, who would tend your crops ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Yes, dont go hurting yourself, who would tend your crops ?


not my dog she eats them 
she is not a gardening doggy


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

_*A bit of random trivia for you:* For some reason some cats *love* the taste of trichomes! They may lick or chew your plants around the leaves or the buds, at the absolute worst time during the flowering marijuana stage. Once they get a taste, you'll have a monster on your hands. So if you have cats, make sure you keep them far away from your marijuana, especially during flowering!

_ Damn cats


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> _*A bit of random trivia for you:* For some reason some cats *love* the taste of trichomes! They may lick or chew your plants around the leaves or the buds, at the absolute worst time during the flowering marijuana stage. Once they get a taste, you'll have a monster on your hands. So if you have cats, make sure you keep them far away from your marijuana, especially during flowering!
> 
> _View attachment 2697205 Damn cats


means keep cats away from plants


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

lolikun said:


> I guess I'm comfortable enough here to post a pic now...
> 
> View attachment 2697144
> 
> DERP FACE.


these are for you.... your goergeous


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> these are for you.... your goergeous


they really smell nice too.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> why was it deleted? there are much more offensive things said than that...


 its cuzz some people don't like me because im one of them what ya macallits.... ahhh that

s right.. an asshole


----------



## theexpress (Jun 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> they really smell nice too.


 kick rocks hommie...... dirk mcgirk ass ma fukka


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

why is it every thread i been on for last few nights express pisses all over it 
SHUT THE FUCK UP DONNY


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> its cuzz some people don't like me because im one of them what ya macallits.... Ahhh that
> 
> s right.. An asshole


think others besides u call it a dick


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> kick rocks hommie...... dirk mcgirk ass ma fukka


I think the prison thread is spilling over!....lol


----------



## kinetic (Jun 12, 2013)

Hes making sure your having a FABulous time is all DONNYS


----------



## kinetic (Jun 12, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I think the prison thread is spilling over!....lol


Did express finally find that? Lemme guess he said how he would have been your boss and running the prison in a week?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> hes making sure your having a fabulous time is all donnys


well everything was cool we all getting drunk and hig 
then he got come at thread with this bs 
dude express im not your daddy dont hate me


----------



## doublejj (Jun 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Did express finally find that? Lemme guess he said how he would have been your boss and running the prison in a week?


 No not yet.......now I'm sorry I said anything.....delete!delete!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Did express finally find that? Lemme guess he said how he would have been your boss and running the prison in a week?



he would be carrying my store call and wearing ta dow pants [video=youtube;7WFmuZ70ohQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WFmuZ70ohQ[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

doublejj said:


> No not yet.......now I'm sorry I said anything.....delete!delete!


should said more bro
btw those dont know this is fab long time shit talker here 
express a rookie


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

damn i was hoping this shit bout get good 
express? where u at ?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 12, 2013)

Donny, he had his tough guy talk on a month or so ago and put up a pic of a messed mouth saying "this is what I do to fools" type shit. Well low amd behold our resident dental preofessional calls his BS and breaks down exactly what the pic actually is and how it's realy a pic of a little kids dental issue! lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

ok guys i got blunt ready light u guys ready toke it 420 somewhere


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Donny, he had his tough guy talk on a month or so ago and put up a pic of a messed mouth saying "this is what I do to fools" type shit. Well low amd behold our resident dental preofessional calls his BS and breaks down exactly what the pic actually is and how it's realy a pic of a little kids dental issue! lol


what when he dick whips some bum lives in street he offered 5 bucks suck his dick then didnt even pay him?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Donny, he had his tough guy talk on a month or so ago and put up a pic of a messed mouth saying "this is what I do to fools" type shit. Well low amd behold our resident dental preofessional calls his BS and breaks down exactly what the pic actually is and how it's realy a pic of a little kids dental issue! lol


we got a riu dentist now hey i need the 420 discount code for dental work 
and if met express can refer him but he have to txt or email hard talk with fucked up mouth


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 12, 2013)

hey express where u go ? and sad thin was u used be on my friends list 
need to make point check out my friends 
dont need no bs starters they get u caught up


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

wy is everybody tryin to provoke me into some altercation???? so sunni can close this thread and be like its all chi's fault how she always try to do??? yall aint bout that life..


----------



## kinetic (Jun 13, 2013)

rollie spanked someone and they are behaving so I will leave him alone.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> wy is everybody tryin to provoke me into some altercation???? so sunni can close this thread and be like its all chi's fault how she always try to do??? yall aint bout that life..


nope be your fault hell i even liking my post so must agree 
[h=3]120 Likes[/h]




Page 1 of 8 123 ...  Last 



    theexpress liked post by DONNYS On thread : *PICTURE of YOURSELF THREAD* 
he would be carrying my store call and wearing ta dow pants https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WFmuZ70ohQ​ Liked On: 06-12-2013, 11:00 PM​
if worried bout shit roll a blunt or something take few puffs may change outlook \

and then we can get along 
its cool be a cocky smartass but dont be a dick


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> rollie spanked someone and they are behaving so I will leave him alone.


nope they not online so guess he trying behave cuz seems everyone on this thread said he a dick


----------



## Constiello (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> fellow Asian?


lol. I'm half Slavic White and half Native American/Mexican


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> nope be your fault hell i even liking my post so must agree
> *120 Likes*
> 
> 
> ...


u know I wasn't going to let u ride without saying some ignorant shit to u bitch ass doe right... that's why I liked ur post.. u cake ass mother fucker...


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

he likes carrying my store call or the ta daw store call pants?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 13, 2013)

well this thread is just awesome tonite


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well this thread is just awesome tonite


 well if enough of you put some money into my paypal accoune lol t ill leav


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

*[h=2][/h] 




Originally Posted by theexpress  
shut da fuk up with yo goat milk drinkin ass nigga


​
*Sig worthy shit right there bro.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u know I wasn't going to let u ride without saying some ignorant shit to u bitch ass doe right... that's why I liked ur post.. u cake ass mother fucker...


did u mean bitch ass hoe? a doe a female deer 
if i going try act all gangsta try talk like it 
FAIL LIKE A MUTHAFUCKING DOE


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

potpimp said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whaddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam jo????


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

potpimp said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
even more epic cuz he always screaming racist *


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

like u always post THATS RACIST


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> like u always post THATS RACIST


 how can I be racist when I equally hate everybody


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> well if enough of you put some money into my paypal accoune lol t ill leav


bitch im make u put money on my account before i leave u alone


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> how can I be racist when I equally hate everybody


hope u hate yourself more 
you should


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

just let me know when ready for paypal to send it to


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> bitch im make u put money on my account before i leave u alone


 as the old sayin ggoes ... if ur not gonna bust out a rail... get da fuck off da block!!!


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

Welcome back Fab!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> just let me know when ready for paypal to send it to


 go by fullerton and tripp right behind lucky 7's u will find a tan colored brick with dried blood on it.. put da money under there.. p.s. the dried blood is from the last vic who didn't put da m0ney under da bric


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

express met plenty shit talkers here want alk shit down others and i talk it back for yrs een get banned and from most your post its worth it 
either ask me back off or im be your shadow


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> whaddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam jo????


I've seen pics of your grows. It's obvious you are serious about this stuff and are quite good at it. I respect you for that. I know how much work it is. 

I also know that doc is your buddy and there are few ppl around here more cool than him. 

What I don't get is why you try and type like you are black? Poorly too I might add.

I've seen pics of you. Clearly a white boi. 

And I noticed she hasn't accepted your flowers yet


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> go by fullerton and tripp right behind lucky 7's u will find a tan colored brick with dried blood on it.. put da money under there.. p.s. the dried blood is from the last vic who didn't put da m0ney under da bric


i dont do business like a crack head i dont use rocks as a bank


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i dont do business like a crack head i dont use rocks as a bank


th brick is just a collection agent.... my mattress is my bank lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> i've seen pics of your grows. It's obvious you are serious about this stuff and are quite good at it. I respect you for that. I know how much work it is.
> 
> I also know that doc is your buddy and there are few ppl around here more cool than him.
> 
> ...


wigger...........
He does it get street credit
like a fucking boss


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> th brick is just a collection agent.... My mattress is my bank lol


i fucked your mom on that mattress and i didnt feel no money just bed springs poking me 
buy your mom new mattress


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I've seen pics of your grows. It's obvious you are serious about this stuff and are quite good at it. I respect you for that. I know how much work it is.
> 
> I also know that doc is your buddy and there are few ppl around here more cool than him.
> 
> ...


whos tryin to type black now??? [email protected]... all kinds of people misspell... how do u know im not latino... ever notice I speak Spanish pretty good?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

potpimp said:


> welcome back fab!!



be quiet going get me in trouble lol


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i fucked your mom on that mattress and i didnt feel no money just bed springs poking me
> buy your mom new mattress


lmaoooooooooooooooo mama!!!!! nooo!!!!!!! u a str8 gump lolol


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> whos tryin to type black now??? [email protected] all kinds of people misspell... how do u know im not latino... ever notice I speak Spanish pretty good?


you didn't look latino in the pic u put up a while ago in an indoor grow. 

Well, maybe half


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i fucked your mom on that mattress and i didnt feel no money just bed springs poking me
> buy your mom new mattress


ROTFFLMAO!!!!!!!!!! Fucking Classic!!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> whos tryin to type black now??? [email protected] all kinds of people misspell... how do u know im not latino... ever notice I speak Spanish pretty good?


oh dont try divert attention to him 
im still here 
u got no talk for me ?


----------



## BluntM8 (Jun 13, 2013)

lol, same as the rest of em in the fish bowl. talk stupid, act stupid, end up in a cage. not to sound racist *buck*, just speaking statistics, history, probability, experience and what not. act a fool be a fool.. fo-eh-ver


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lmaoooooooooooooooo mama!!!!! nooo!!!!!!! u a str8 gump lolol


and to top it off she no good 
said she used to your little dick not the dougie


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

awwwww so cute the puppy.he stooooned


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> oh dont try divert attention to him
> im still here
> u got no talk for me ?


veta la verga!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> and to top it off she no good
> said she used to your little dick not the dougie


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> veta la verga!!!!


dont try talk gay me now 
i told u i dont u in the room when plowing mom


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dont try talk gay me now
> i told u i dont u in the room when plowing mom


 now I know this ur gonna have to leave me a lil extra money under that rock lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> View attachment 2697291awwwww so cute the puppy.he stooooned


bout time a good post cool puppy bro ]she cute as hell
did u blow her some hits ?
my donny doggy love take hits till got older now she looks at me like its against the law


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> View attachment 2697291awwwww so cute the puppy.he stooooned


it appears to have collapsed


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> now I know this ur gonna have to leave me a lil extra money under that rock lol


nope im just wipe my dick off on your pillow and u can pretend tooth fairy visited


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

Put your guys peckers back in y'all pants.. you guys are ruining this thread . All your guys bullshit just buried a cute girls picture a few pages back..if y'all are gonna talk shit, at least make it entertaining...sounds like amateur night in here


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> it appears to have collapsed


she too high 
but cute as hell


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Put your guys peckers back in y'all pants.. you guys are ruining this thread . All your guys bullshit just buried a cute girls picture a few pages back..if y'all are gonna talk shit, at least make it entertaining...sounds like amateur night in here


i been waiting for him stfu but he dont take hint we should all be getting high 
not fighting


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

Nah, they get to my herb stash and help themselves lol they bad


DONNYS said:


> bout time a good post cool puppy bro ]she cute as hell
> did u blow her some hits ?
> my donny doggy love take hits till got older now she looks at me like its against the law


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 13, 2013)

weeellll sheeeeeeeeeiiit. 


I keep forgetting school is out. 

Off to the arcade

I know I can beat that knucklehead icebox at snake.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

buddy needs to stop drinking that sugar water past midnight... keeps him up late as hell talking all kinds of unruly ass shit


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

express u used be on my friends list so lets just agree to get high and try not be so negative ok
we can all get along


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nah, they get to my herb stash and help themselves lol they bad


mine one time ate 50 clones i had hard time being mad at her but she knew she was wrong


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

im not even mad..... im just venting from a shitty ass week... hindu kush helps


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

Right on guys, thanks. I appreciate it ..one love


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Right on guys, thanks. I appreciate it ..one love


 whaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!! SUCK AH LONG DICK NIGGA!!!! lol j/k


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> buddy needs to stop drinking that sugar water past midnight... keeps him up late as hell talking all kinds of unruly ass shit


if u mean me naw drinking lots beer no sugar involved yet


----------



## BluntM8 (Jun 13, 2013)

wish I knew a sexy bitch that would send ME flowers... (WEED)


----------



## BluntM8 (Jun 13, 2013)

u guys fuck wit PCK ? that's the kush im most interested in other than ghost train haze


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im not even mad..... im just venting from a shitty ass week... hindu kush helps


bro i thought so most times people on site tear into someone cuz they had bad time 
why didnt u just say my week sucked 
im for real 
i seen others mean new guys just to vent 
u dont have do that rather then make enemies in that case make friends and maybe can talk and help


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

Whew, I was almost out of popcorn!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


i couldnt understand last 2 post either


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

potpimp said:


> whew, i was almost out of popcorn!


i got none


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


have u calmed down now?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

BluntM8 said:


> u guys fuck wit PCK ? that's the kush im most interested in other than ghost train haze


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im not even mad..... im just venting from a shitty ass week... hindu kush helps


HK helps everything!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> HK helps everything!


awesome that make u want make love not war or just get fucked uped 
nice bud shot peyote


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> HK helps everything!


ay put that back in my jar where u found it.... lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;h2zgB93KANE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;v=h2zgB93KANE&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1371107206_zps28d7aef4.jpg.html


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> http://s689.photobucket.com/user/chitownsmoking/media/1371107206_zps28d7aef4.jpg.html


sweet express 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=eHHT7dTmw8U&NR=1


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuPy-2ecEWI


----------



## BluntM8 (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


checkm8 accepted. slap my ass and call me suzi


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuPy-2ecEWI


man that the shit the crossroads album was the shit


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

BluntM8 said:


> checkm8 accepted. slap my ass and call me suzi


ok STFU up suzi now


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

[youtube]Oa_maNAaIIs[/youtube]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;VMYAEHE2GrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMYAEHE2GrM[/video]
.................


----------



## BluntM8 (Jun 13, 2013)

circle jerk.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

BluntM8 said:


> circle jerk.



i think u all alone on that mission
but where does line for circle start ?


----------



## BluntM8 (Jun 13, 2013)

worried much?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

BluntM8 said:


> worried much?


bout what 
u dont make no sense so u must be a master grower cuz shit got u so high only u know what u u said


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

BluntM8 said:


> worried much?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


u like prodigy ?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> u like prodigy ?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


man fucking with u cuased me leave blunt burning in ashtray half blunt gone


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

you donny .......


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

u see on other thread my story bout getting hit in head at 60 mph on sportbike with a 10 lb turkey
made me hate turkeys


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> man fucking with u cuased me leave blunt burning in ashtray half blunt gone


 if u sprinkle some yayo in with ur blunt ittl burn much slower and give u a lil nummy with each pull off it... it wont get u any higher not unless u rock it up... and I don't advocate da smoking of rocks... I fux with the booger sugar from time to time


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> if u sprinkle some yayo in with ur blunt ittl burn much slower and give u a lil nummy with each pull off it... it wont get u any higher not unless u rock it up... and I don't advocate da smoking of rocks... I fux with the booger sugar from time to time


i just sprinkle some luv on it [video=youtube;gKw5mBh4rYs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKw5mBh4rYs[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

pussies ..............


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 13, 2013)

Well that's really me sucking the chillum. Figured why the hell not.


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> u see on other thread my story bout getting hit in head at 60 mph on sportbike with a 10 lb turkey
> made me hate turkeys


Wow. And you're alive? Them turkeys do some serious damage....

no srsly. We got a Porsche 911 at work that hit one too and it was pretty banged up xD


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

theexpress said:


> these are for you.... your goergeous


thanks!....but a hamburger would have sufficed. I CAN'T EAT THESE. :c


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Wow. And you're alive? Them turkeys do some serious damage....
> 
> no srsly. We got a Porsche 911 at work that hit one too and it was pretty banged up xD


i walked back and stuffed in backpack 
in freezer now 
it hit me hard but i rode it out got cleaned 6 lb turkey meat off the bird


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> thanks!....but a hamburger would have sufficed. I CAN'T EAT THESE. :c


 roses on a weed forum aint shit next time send pics of bud colas
cant smoke a rose


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i walked back and stuffed in backpack
> in freezer now
> it hit me hard but i rode it out got cleaned 6 lb turkey meat off the bird


did you eat it yet? DID IT TASTE LIKE SWEET REVENGE?!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> did you eat it yet? DID IT TASTE LIKE SWEET REVENGE?!


haent tasted it yet but 
FUCK A TURKEY 
this is what hit it on


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> haent tasted it yet but
> FUCK A TURKEY
> this is what hit it on View attachment 2697418


Oooooo. Shiny....no wonder the turkey walked in front of it....lol


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> thanks!....but a hamburger would have sufficed. I CAN'T EAT THESE. :c


There ya go sweetheart


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> View attachment 2697419There ya go sweetheart


aww yissss.
motha. Fuckin. 

FRENCH FRIES.

You aim to please eh?


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jun 13, 2013)

Absolutely, and that goes for all aspects of how to treat a woman...or so my wife says


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Absolutely, and that goes for all aspects of how to treat a woman...or so my wife says



u better listen to her


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Absolutely, and that goes for all aspects of how to treat a woman...or so my wife says


Indeed.


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jun 13, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> If my marriage didn't stop me my hot wife deffinitly would...
> 
> View attachment 2693846View attachment 2693847


This is why I listen...she loves me...and she my hottie...


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Indeed.


i cant respect a man dont respect his lady so u seem like cool dude stein 
[video=youtube;TBXv37PFcAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBXv37PFcAQ[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 13, 2013)

Lots of cool peeps on this forum. Donny be cool NOW


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> This is why I listen...she loves me...and she my hottie...


Well shit, you got everything you need right there :3


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Lots of cool peeps on this forum. Donny be cool NOW


im cool u keep talking like im about to snap on some
thing ?

im chill


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

ok for some reason he says i need be cool 
hey u live near the beach?


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

I think he might've accidentally misinterpreted what you said. I had to re-read it lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> I think he might've accidentally misinterpreted what you said. I had to re-read it lol


who?
im to buzzed misread it 
[video=youtube;7rE0-ek6MZA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rE0-ek6MZA[/video]


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Well shit, you got everything you need right there :3


Yep and she helps with our babies too..

View attachment 2697445


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh man that reminded me of that website of Kim Jhong Il looking at things.

oh when Stillbuzzin told you to calm yourself and you were all like "I am cool!" N stuff lol


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> who?
> im to buzzed misread it
> [video=youtube;7rE0-ek6MZA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rE0-ek6MZA[/video]





I be your friend not your enemy.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Oh man that reminded me of that website of Kim Jhong Il looking at things.
> 
> oh when Stillbuzzin told you to calm yourself and you were all like "I am cool!" N stuff lol




Thank You so very much............................................


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Oh man that reminded me of that website of Kim Jhong Il looking at things.
> 
> oh when Stillbuzzin told you to calm yourself and you were all like "I am cool!" N stuff lol


what fuck all this calm fab shit 
i been behaving 
[video=youtube;cu2XDQohtGI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu2XDQohtGI[/video]


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Thank You so very much............................................


No problem bro~


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> what fuck all this calm fab shit
> i been behaving
> [video=youtube;cu2XDQohtGI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu2XDQohtGI[/video]


is dis Kanye west


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> is dis Kanye west


wtf get the fuck out here with that shit 
[video=youtube;CwYCg4tkv4M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwYCg4tkv4M[/video]


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> wtf get the fuck out here with that shit
> [video=youtube;CwYCg4tkv4M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwYCg4tkv4M[/video]


is dis the eminiems


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> is dis the eminiems


im hit u in head it nappy roots


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> im hit u in head it nappy roots


I know, I was just messin with ya lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> I know, I was just messin with ya lol


least u didnt say Micheal jackson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ-Xg6p_IcM<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ-Xg6p_IcM" target="_blank">[video=youtube;GZ-Xg6p_IcM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ-Xg6p_IcM[/video]


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't even know what to say to that. You got me there. xD


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 13, 2013)

alot action going on in heeerrrreeee


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> I don't even know what to say to that. You got me there. xD


im bout ready choke a bitch out 
brb


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

What in the fuck did I miss here last night, holy hell.

I guess school is out for the summer....


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What in the fuck did I miss here last night, holy hell.
> 
> I guess school is out for the summer....



iwould agree to that ...


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What in the fuck did I miss here last night, holy hell.
> 
> I guess school is out for the summer....



u need some refresher courses?


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 13, 2013)

damn donnys on that shiiiiit!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> u need some refresher courses?


Nah I'm good, I saw loki post a pic like 4 pages back but it all got covered up, other then that I haven't seen much posting of pics going on.

Use to run this bitch with pics but this thread isn't even fun anymore....


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

Get out my face...


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Get out my face...
> 
> View attachment 2697535



my donny dog make that one her bitch


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Get out my face...
> 
> View attachment 2697535


thats the same face i have when ppl interrupt my.. uumm, hand exercises..


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> my donny dog make that one her bitch


Cool story bro....



cannawizard said:


> thats the same face i have when ppl interrupt my.. uumm, hand exercises..


LOL I think he was interrupted to!


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 13, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> thats the same face i have when ppl interrupt my.. uumm, hand exercises..


damn im stonned.. bahahaha.. i had to read that like 4 times..


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

Reklaw said:


> damn im stonned.. bahahaha.. i had to read that like 4 times..


im fucked up 
think i cussed out all girls i know so guess just me and donny going to bed


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Get out my face...
> 
> View attachment 2697535


and just playing u got a very pretty doggy


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

I've got 3 doggies, and 20 chickens and 3 ducks and some cows lol.

Oh and a rabbit!


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've got 3 doggies, and 20 chickens and 3 ducks and some cows lol.
> 
> Oh and a rabbit!


this is what popped in my head after reading that~


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

Then you would be correct canna!

I'm a farm boy


----------



## see4 (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> I guess I'm comfortable enough here to post a pic now...
> 
> View attachment 2697144
> 
> DERP FACE.


You are attractive. Derp face or not. I would enjoy your company.


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> You are attractive. Derp face or not. I would enjoy your company.


Why thank you! Lol~ if you brought that panda I'd enjoy your company too  -socially awkward person irl-


----------



## kinetic (Jun 13, 2013)

Dont let that panda fool you! lol Sorry buddy I had to!


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

But pandas are so cuuuuuute. :c

I'd settle for a capybara too, though.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Dont let that panda fool you! lol Sorry buddy I had to!


----------



## kinetic (Jun 13, 2013)

Im just playin', see4 is nice to the ladies.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Why thank you! Lol~ if you brought that panda I'd enjoy your company too  -socially awkward person irl-


....too bad the RIU hotties thread closed out. You would have definitely been in the running


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> ....too bad the RIU hotties thread closed out. You would have definitely been in the running


Lol! Well I guess I'd rather not have eeeeeeeveryone know my face anyway.......so it's all good ^^;


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Lol! Well I guess I'd rather not have eeeeeeeveryone know my face anyway.......so it's all good ^^;


might want to delete your picture then....just sayin'


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> might want to delete your picture then....just sayin'


its ok to delete the pic, i'm done... haha


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> might want to delete your picture then....just sayin'


I donno, I doubt people will dig for it anymore anyway. I think. Lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

in my wank bank as well


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

Omg guise xD


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> I donno, I doubt people will dig for it anymore anyway. I think. Lol


thats what you think.. never underestimate RIU members..


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> thats what you think.. never underestimate RIU members..


Should I be concerned if I don't? D:


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

www.lolikunpicsforsale.com


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey if someone wants to buy pics of my face I'd be flattered haha


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Hey if someone wants to buy pics of my face I'd be flattered haha


well....it's what's Photoshopped on them as well.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> www.lolikunpicsforsale.com


hey! i clicked on that and got zilch, sheesh-- got my hopes up for nothing~




lolikun said:


> Should I be concerned if I don't? D:


Naah, im just messin' with ya~


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> well....it's what's Photoshopped on them as well.


Omg I hope they give me a penis. That'd be fantastic


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> hey! i clicked on that and got zilch, sheesh-- got my hopes up for nothing~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could be called a group messin'... all in fun


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 13, 2013)

Dafuq did I all just read?... MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kinetic (Jun 13, 2013)

loli if you do want to delete it go to my rollitup then to attachments (lower left control bar) and it will show a listing of uploads. You have 72 hours to delete a photo, after that you have to ask a mod.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Omg I hope they give me a penis. That'd be fantastic


Omg that is funny


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> loli if you do want to delete it go to my rollitup then to attachments (lower left control bar) and it will show a listing of uploads. You have 72 hours to delete a photo, after that you have to ask a mod.


That makes it easier than looking for the post. Thanks! :3 
I'll leave it up until tonight....SO EVERYWAN LOOK WHILE YOU CAN. >.< (I figure that's the polite thing to do, right? Haha)


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> That makes it easier than looking for the post. Thanks! :3
> I'll leave it up until tonight....SO EVERYWAN LOOK WHILE YOU CAN. >.< (I figure that's the polite thing to do, right? Haha)


It's ok half of riu already saved it for their wank bank anyways.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> That makes it easier than looking for the post. Thanks! :3
> I'll leave it up until tonight....SO EVERYWAN LOOK WHILE YOU CAN. >.< (I figure that's the polite thing to do, right? Haha)


Now there's one thing I never understood, - the whole ero kawaii genre.


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> It's ok half of riu already saved it for their wank bank anyways.....


D: I want a wank bank! It's got such a catchy name.....


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> D: I want a wank bank! It's got such a catchy name.....


Ask canna, I'm sure he would share his, I'd share mine but it's currently not in use. Well shit then you can have it!


----------



## hexthat (Jun 13, 2013)

lolikun said:


> D: I want a wank bank! It's got such a catchy name.....


OMG your entertaining


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Now there's one thing I never understood, - the whole ero kawaii genre.


Wats that? D: I'm all kinds of manly!

edit: okay I googled it. xD I really hope....I'm not ero kawaii. Lol.


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

Aw everyone's so nice on here~ willing to share their wank banks and such :3


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

Well most of us are nice, there are some ones you want to avoid, like finshaggy and shrimpdick but other then that most everyone is cool.


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well most of us are nice, there are some ones you want to avoid, like finshaggy and shrimpdick but other then that most everyone is cool.


ive heard of that finshaggy character. All I really understood is that he's ALL ABOUT them bitcoins and writing...?

i mean, I have another account that I lurked on here for a while that's a bit older. It took me a lot to be not shy enough to talk on here lol.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well most of us are nice, there are some ones you want to avoid, like finshaggy and shrimpdick but other then that most everyone is cool.


..i'm scared to ask who shrimpdick is..


----------



## hexthat (Jun 13, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> ..i'm scared to ask who shrimpdick is..
> 
> View attachment 2697767


chief lost his junk in the frier


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> figgy is also the top grower on these forums..


 that's were I leanred to grow from  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hemut-EN6-w


----------



## lolikun (Jun 13, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> figgy is also the top grower on these forums..


Really? That's gotta be crazy because I've seen some pretty amazing grows on here too


----------



## theexpress (Jun 13, 2013)

he is furthering the knolidge of cannabiss.. I seen the man grow it in rice... beast mode  lololol


----------



## hexthat (Jun 13, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Its true.. He was voted most likely to succeed in the special olympics of cannabis growing..


that's a little harsh


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

hexthat said:


> that's a little harsh


I apologize.. I'm just jealous~


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Now there's one thing I never understood, - the whole ero kawaii genre.


kawaii just means cute in Japanese. see a kitten its kawaii see a puppy dog licking a baby bunny, kawaii . people take it to a whole nother level though, which is generally categorized as something else lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> figgy is also the top grower on these forums..


of what ? belly button lint or toe jam?


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 13, 2013)

hahahaha this thread. .... 

wank bank


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 13, 2013)

Pics of my ex for sale! Rep me for details.





not really tho


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 13, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Pics of my ex for sale! Rep me for details.



nekked pics should command top dollar


----------



## see4 (Jun 13, 2013)

finspoogy also grows with milk. I hear milk is the new grow medium, fuck hydro... its all about the milk.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> finspoogy also grows with milk. I hear milk is the new grow medium, fuck hydro... its all about the milk.


Yea but real OGs know its really all about powdered milk.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey!! I feel exhausted and it's only Thursday. It's always like this when she comes over. I get her stoned and then she becomes like an imaginary friend crossed with a zombie that I hope only I can see! Got another friend arriving on Monday. 

Here she is playing in my room with an afgooey in veg.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 13, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey!! I feel exhausted and it's only Thursday. It's always like this when she comes over. I get her stoned and then she becomes like an imaginary friend crossed with a zombie that I hope only I can see! Got another friend arriving on Monday.
> 
> Here she is playing in my room with an afgooey in veg.




Poor KK dont know how he does it . Guess somebody got to do it. I always said the more the merrier


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> of what ? belly button lint or toe jam?



Man I lost 20 some post, posting with you this morning. How many you missing?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 13, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Poor KK dont know how he does it . Guess somebody got to do it. I always said the more the merrier


He just said he doesn't know either!! Lol. So don't start thinking he's got the life of Riley over 'ere. He cracks me up and I crack the whip !! Lol


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 13, 2013)

'ere. He cracks me up and I crack the whip !! Lol[/QUOTE]



Cracks me up also.Never forget


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Man I lost 20 some post, posting with you this morning. How many you missing?


i wasnt keeping count lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2013)

BluntM8 said:


> lol, same as the rest of em in the fish bowl. talk stupid, act stupid, end up in a cage. not to sound racist *buck*, just speaking statistics, history, probability, experience and what not. act a fool be a fool.. fo-eh-ver


ok, let's ignore the fact that you go around calling black people "niggers" all over the place.

just answer me this: do you think there is any disparity between the percentage of each race that smokes and the percentage of each race in jail for doing so?


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> nekked pics should command top dollar


why would I send clothed pics you can get that shit off Facebook haha again rep me for details.


honestly don't.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

Just goofin off in the garden....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2013)

beefcake thread! keep that in the beefcake thread!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> beefcake thread! keep that in the beefcake thread!


Don't be jealous ub, I'll share the love


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> man fucking with u cuased me leave blunt burning in ashtray half blunt gone


LMAO, that's my new sig!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

Well hello welcome to riu lol


----------



## RevolutionaryMiMi (Jun 13, 2013)

View attachment 2698466


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

potpimp said:


> LMAO, that's my new sig!


made me mad when seen it burned up
how u doing bro ?


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> made me mad when seen it burned up
> how u doing bro ?


I'm doing ok man. It's supposed to hit up to 92 next Tuesday; that will be a new record for here.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I'm doing ok man. It's supposed to hit up to 92 next Tuesday; that will be a new record for here.


it was 92 here today then just hour ago severe thunder storm and downpour
sure it beat up my plants some lol


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

Awesome! Talked to wifey today and it was 100 there. It was 58 this morning at work; that is absofuckinglutely perfect.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Awesome! Talked to wifey today and it was 100 there. It was 58 this morning at work; that is absofuckinglutely perfect.


getting so hot i just do things in morning and late in day


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> made me mad when seen it burned up
> how u doing bro ?


i called you a sock puppet months ago and have now come to find out i am right.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i called you a sock puppet months ago and have now come to find out i am right.


ok............


----------



## potpimp (Jun 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i called you a sock puppet months ago and have now come to find out i am right.




And just when I couldn't have been proud of you.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 13, 2013)

is he the sock puppet police here or all over the WWW


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> is he the sock puppet police here or all over the WWW


just here.

i have nothing against FAB, but after his last departure, i don't have anything much good to say either. it was ugly.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jun 14, 2013)

Ive smoked so much cannabis I've become a nug myself. I think I'm quite handsome.





New cross, Albert Walker x Triangle Kush.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just here.
> 
> i have nothing against FAB, but after his last departure, i don't have anything much good to say either. it was ugly.


well get over it then 
cuz i dont think u got any choice in it


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 14, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Ive smoked so much cannabis I've become a nug myself. I think I'm quite handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet.........


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 14, 2013)

Here's a pic of me, dressed in all white, with some white make-up, playing in the snow:


----------



## james2500 (Jun 14, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> Here's a pic of me, dressed in all white, with some white make-up, playing in the snow:


haha, an existentialist....here's my zen pic, it's where I'm not.


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 14, 2013)

james2500 said:


> haha, an existentialist....here's my zen pic, it's where I'm not.


 Crispy shot there. Amazing detail.


----------



## May11th (Jun 14, 2013)

So wheres the nudity thread. I wouldnt mind going streaking right now. Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2013)

james2500 said:


> haha, an existentialist....here's my zen pic, it's where I'm not.


My hand applauds. cn


----------



## silasraven (Jun 14, 2013)

my hands shake with fury that this thread is about pictures of yourself and i see no pictures of yourself.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 14, 2013)

May11th said:


> So wheres the nudity thread. I wouldnt mind going streaking right now. Lol


Tried it, and although this entire forum is 18+ only, it doesn't allow nudity. I've thought that policy was bonkers since day 1.


----------



## May11th (Jun 14, 2013)

Damn. Weed is for grown ups so is pictures of boobs and dick.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2013)

silasraven said:


> my hands shake with fury that this thread is about pictures of yourself and i see no pictures of yourself.


As my sort likes to say ... "chill."
This site has so very many pictures of me. Here I am, trying out my brand-new invisible racing motorcycle. No **** helmet laws in the arctic. cn


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 14, 2013)

You may be mistaken my good friend.....I do believe that is a "Polaris"


----------



## james2500 (Jun 14, 2013)

here are a couple pix from around where we live


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 14, 2013)

Don't care about thGot over boobie pics when i was 16 or so. I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that i do believe they are easy to find especially on the interwebs. I much prefer the humourgoing down here to boobie pics. You guys amuse me no end.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 14, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> As my sort likes to say ... "chill."
> This site has so very many pictures of me. Here I am, trying out my brand-new invisible racing motorcycle. No **** helmet laws in the arctic. cn


It's Hover Bear!!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;U_90DH_Fkps]http://youtu.be/U_90DH_Fkps[/video]

This is how me and Mrs. dirt spent the day...


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

Can I post nude photos I took of my friend? They are artistic


----------



## kinetic (Jun 14, 2013)

I want to see artistic beardo photos.


----------



## silasraven (Jun 14, 2013)

yes,......................


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 14, 2013)

lmao. that last pic has 2 potential views


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th0smhY48JQ
[youtube]Th0smhY48JQ[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> lmao. that last pic has 2 potential views


I told you they were artistic


----------



## gioua (Jun 14, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> [video=youtube_share;U_90DH_Fkps]http://youtu.be/U_90DH_Fkps[/video]
> 
> This is how me and Mrs. dirt spent the day...




Awesome.. + for taking Dozer along too..


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 14, 2013)

...........


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 14, 2013)

wtf is going on in here, i leave for a few days and come back to this?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I want to see artistic beardo photos.


I am officially retracting the above statement. Thank you.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 14, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> wtf is going on in here, i leave for a few days and come back to this?


wait untill stoned cockatoo puts Buck's head on one of your half naked body shots!


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> wtf is going on in here, i leave for a few days and come back to this?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> wait untill stoned cockatoo puts Buck's head on one of your half naked body shots!


oh god lol, i didn't realize that was ub I was wondering who it was I must have missed when it was originally posted


----------



## KushKrew (Jun 14, 2013)

beardo said:


>


You shoulda just said you're hitting da crack, all makes sense now.


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> You shoulda just said you're hitting da crack, all makes sense now.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbZZIEU3ItY
[youtube]VbZZIEU3ItY[/youtube]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 14, 2013)

easily the best page of this thread


----------



## potpimp (Jun 14, 2013)

May11th said:


> So wheres the nudity thread. I wouldnt mind going streaking right now. Lol


LOL, I guess you didn't see KushKrew and James; they were nekkid as jay birds. And yes ladies, they are hung like ponies.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 14, 2013)

potpimp said:


> LOL, I guess you didn't see KushKrew and James; they were nekkid as jay birds. And yes ladies, they are hung like ponies.


i wasnt looking


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 15, 2013)

Giggles... We need a photo bomb.. You and all your words...


from this last weeks show in Maine


----------



## OddBall1st (Jun 15, 2013)

Grave Digger is gonna throw a front left very soon,...look at that ding !i


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Don't be jealous ub, I'll share the love


 lol with all that taco meat on ur chest... whats gucci giggles....


----------



## retrofuzz (Jun 16, 2013)

retrofuzz said:


> View attachment 2596722My little Ba


7months today:] <3


----------



## james2500 (Jun 16, 2013)

me n my daughter


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Well most of us are nice, there are some ones you want to avoid, like finshaggy and *shrimpdick* but other then that most everyone is cool.



LMAO, I go off the grid for a bit and i miss some funny shit. I heard the story though


----------



## kinetic (Jun 16, 2013)

View attachment 2701363
It's fathers day and I'm in a great mood. I'll leave this up for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 16, 2013)

I was actually expecting to mostly find pictures of people, but instead I found total insanity... Well now I might just be right at home here...

Anyhow, that's me giving a little elephant some nuts...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 16, 2013)

retrofuzz said:


> 7months today:] <3


 Happy Father's Day! EPIC profile pic. 'You have done something to your brain, you have made it high. If I lay 500mg of Diazepam on you, you will do something else to your brain, you will make it low. Why trust one drug and not the other, mate? That's POLITICS that it' My favourite movie that.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 16, 2013)

i cant see who sends me rep but to answer your ? yes it is


----------



## see4 (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;sJZiygvTZ9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJZiygvTZ9o[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 17, 2013)

where is everyone?


----------



## potpimp (Jun 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> where is everyone?


Everybody's on their way here for the orgy. You didn't get the memo???


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 17, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Everybody's on their way here for the orgy. You didn't get the memo???


im going to bed guess u have to entertain them


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 18, 2013)

New suit... Can't wait to murder someone in it.


----------



## lolikun (Jun 18, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was actually expecting to mostly find pictures of people, but instead I found total insanity... Well now I might just be right at home here...
> 
> Anyhow, that's me giving a little elephant some nuts...


The elephants in Thailand ate bananas! I was like WTF ASIAN ELEPHANTS YOU WOULD.


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 18, 2013)

Then






& Now


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 18, 2013)

A Jack Black attack I see.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 19, 2013)

lolikun said:


> The elephants in Thailand ate bananas! I was like WTF ASIAN ELEPHANTS YOU WOULD.


 In Namibia they eat fermented Marula fruit that fall off the trees. Gets them drunk as all hell. Really awesome animals, Elephants  Some baboons also join in the bender and end up doing summersaults down the dunes and stuff. Shit you not.


----------



## lolikun (Jun 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> In Namibia they eat fermented Marula fruit that fall off the trees. Gets them drunk as all hell. Really awesome animals, Elephants  Some baboons also join in the bender and end up doing summersaults down the dunes and stuff. Shit you not.


Man I wish animals in Thailand were that happy. I've run screaming from monkeys that chill around a temple we go to because they try and bite you.  I'd quite enjoy seeing drunken wildlife......xD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 19, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Man I wish animals in Thailand were that happy. I've run screaming from monkeys that chill around a temple we go to because they try and bite you.  I'd quite enjoy seeing drunken wildlife......xD


 Well at least you can get pretty close in Thailand. Most of the time on an African safari mission is spent quite far away from them. The close-up pic is a rescue animal, they got her from a circus, not wild at all. Elephants and Hippos kill more people than lions snakes and all the rest combined, and a baboon can rip a grown man's arm off they say...


----------



## lolikun (Jun 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well at least you can get pretty close in Thailand. Most of the time on an African safari mission is spent quite far away from them. The close-up pic is a rescue animal, they got her from a circus, not wild at all. Elephants and Hippos kill more people than lions snakes and all the rest combined, and a baboon can rip a grown man's arm off they say...


LOL Well, It's not like I wanted to get close to said monkeys-- they just popped out of nowhere and started making angry noises and following me xD
Yesss-- I believe it. hippos are one of the most dangerous animals! But baboons.... Those damn squinty faces and red butts are hilarious. 
Srs tho an African Safari sounds awesome. You're lucky!


----------



## james2500 (Jun 19, 2013)

yes baboons are strong but I'm more wary of those fangs


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2013)

james2500 said:


> yes baboons are strong but I'm more wary of those fangs
> View attachment 2705208


.......and gingivitis


----------



## james2500 (Jun 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> .......and gingivitis


i don't think they are vegetarian


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2013)

james2500 said:


> i don't think they are vegetarian


Vegetarians don't have gingivitis? SERIOUSLY you must tell the 7th Day Adventists about that. They keep building dental schools LOL


----------



## april (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh look a rear view camera  lol So loving my hair today


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 19, 2013)

april said:


> Oh look a rear view camera  lol So loving my hair today



Stunning as always...


----------



## april (Jun 19, 2013)

And some funky polish I found...It's by Hard Candy...God I luv being a Lady


----------



## april (Jun 19, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Stunning as always...


Ur sweeter than sugar cane dipped in honey... thanks hun


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 19, 2013)

april said:


> Oh look a rear view camera  lol So loving my hair today



Love the outfit good looking lady !!! Shows a nice bod!!! Just saying


----------



## april (Jun 19, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Love the outfit good looking lady !!! Shows a nice bod!!! Just saying


Thanks handsome  Just wait a few weeks...I think a few bikini pics may appear  I'm gonna walk on the wild side and buy myself a string thong bikini....but I'll pm u those pics  lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 19, 2013)

april said:


> Thanks handsome  Just wait a few weeks...I think a few bikini pics may appear  I'm gonna walk on the wild side and buy myself a string thong bikini....but I'll pm u those pics  lol


And were is the line to stand in for these pictures???


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 19, 2013)

april said:


> Thanks handsome  Just wait a few weeks...I think a few bikini pics may appear  I'm gonna walk on the wild side and buy myself a string thong bikini....but I'll pm u those pics  lol


Like my Man Bart Scott said after a JY jets win....... Cant Wait !!!!!


----------



## april (Jun 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> And were is the line to stand in for these pictures???


No line consider urself on my mailing list  If u choose to send some back please be creative...I like costumes and props


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2013)

april said:


> No line consider urself on my mailing list  If u choose to send some back please be creative...I like costumes and props


.....


----------



## april (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh and a sock on ur jock is NOT a costume...ahem...not gonna name any names....

True story.

Someone even sent me action shots of them "finishing".. let's not do this again.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 19, 2013)

my columbine flowered! 




hahahaha jj, call 911 jj needs the paddles of life hahhaha...CLEAR! ZZZZAP


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2013)

april said:


> Oh look a rear view camera  lol So loving my hair today


damn april...... u got booty!!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 19, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> ...........


Dang... I shoulda sent bucky those boob shots when he asked.


----------



## april (Jun 19, 2013)

james2500 said:


> my columbine flowered!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705372
> ...



ohhhh sooo pretty  

I'm growing these lovely ladies along with many other flowers, veggies, herbs and peppers ...all legal on the balcony 







They're passion flowers....had to add that lol


----------



## james2500 (Jun 19, 2013)

ok a test pic....bear with me


----------



## james2500 (Jun 19, 2013)

yay thank you sunni


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice bear man!!!! Love me some bear


----------



## sunni (Jun 19, 2013)

james2500 said:


> yay thank you sunni


no problem james im glad I could help  im always here if anyone needs me!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey! Just thought I'd drop by and say hello. I'm high on JD!! 

Tonight in da club!!! Lol

Me & KK


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was actually expecting to mostly find pictures of people, but instead I found total insanity... Well now I might just be right at home here...
> 
> Anyhow, that's me giving a little elephant some nuts...




You must live in Detroit, south or central?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 19, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i cant see who sends me rep but to answer your ? yes it is



I reped you,, but not enough


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 19, 2013)

beardo said:


> Can I post nude photos I took of my friend? They are artistic





Not just NO but hell no. I mean NO NO NO. Got another question?


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 19, 2013)

A room with a view. Bora Bora Tahiti


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> I reped you,, but not enough


i cant even send rep


----------



## james2500 (Jun 19, 2013)

wildflowers...thats me behind the camera
wow....i'll try sending later...it's slowwwww


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 19, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> View attachment 2705961
> 
> A room with a view. Bora Bora Tahiti



...today while working I thought of something to do with my wife. Been together nearly 20 years and no honeymoon. You've just pointed me in a wicked direction! I hope that by the time we can go I'll still be able to get an...

(sorry, carry on )


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 19, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...today while working I thought of something to do with my wife. Been together nearly 20 years and no honeymoon. You've just pointed me in a wicked direction! I hope that by the time we can go I'll still be able to get an...
> 
> (sorry, carry on )



Do it man,, Highly rec it. The room was about $800 a night so get ready to spend some cash.... You dont need an above water hut to enjoy Bora, but it sure does make it better.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 19, 2013)

last week on lake Superior


----------



## potpimp (Jun 19, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...today while working I thought of something to do with my wife. Been together nearly 20 years and no honeymoon. You've just pointed me in a wicked direction! I hope that by the time we can go I'll still be able to get an...
> 
> (sorry, carry on )


Bali is just as awesome and it's very cheap!! My daughter spent a month there on her honeymoon. Her hubby was asked to spend one of the weeks in China shooting Karate Kid 3. He did and it paid for the whole trip.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Bali is just as awesome and it's very cheap!! My daughter spent a month there on her honeymoon. Her hubby was asked to spend one of the weeks in China shooting Karate Kid 3. He did and it paid for the whole trip.



sweet
get drunk and get on drunk thread riu is so boring
u can tell me all about it


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 19, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Bali is just as awesome and it's very cheap!! My daughter spent a month there on her honeymoon. Her hubby was asked to spend one of the weeks in China shooting Karate Kid 3. He did and it paid for the whole trip.


...that sounds awesome! Really, that picture was in line with photos of Turks and Caicos that I've seen. Nice stuff


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 19, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...that sounds awesome! Really, that picture was in line with photos of Turks and Caicos that I've seen. Nice stuff


here is a vid of me in a room with no lights for 10 hrs [video=youtube;5A-cOmaaBgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A-cOmaaBgQ[/video]
hope u enjoy it


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 20, 2013)

april said:


> ohhhh sooo pretty
> 
> I'm growing these lovely ladies along with many other flowers, veggies, herbs and peppers ...all legal on the balcony
> 
> ...


NICE! Absolutely my favourite flower of all time, I like them even more than most orchids I have seen. These look PERFECT too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 20, 2013)

Found these awesome pics in an unnamed folder today. Our old boy (RIP) and my daughter playing with a white lion cub on one of our adventures.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 20, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> here is a vid of me in a room with no lights for 10 hrs [video=youtube;5A-cOmaaBgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A-cOmaaBgQ[/video]
> hope u enjoy it




Gotta love this. Been watching for 3 hours. It doesnt get any better.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 20, 2013)

This is back as a under cover Hippy when I covertly worked within the establishment....as an undercover Hippy


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> This is back in my under cover Hippy when I covertly worked within the establishment....as an undercover Hippy ;


homedepot buckets.. tsk tsk.. they are not MJ friendly.. haha


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 20, 2013)

So thats how you tell it was my first and last indoor grow. LOL


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> So thats how you tell it was my first and last indoor grow. LOL


That sucks, did something happen?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 20, 2013)

Mites, +$100 a month elect. bill, better use for a room in a 2 bedroom house.
Out side erases all these problems..


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Mites, +$100 a month elect. bill, better use for a room in a 2 bedroom house.
> Out side erases all these problems..


Aahhh, your last "indoor" grow  Yea, I prefer outdoor grows nowadays, less stressful~


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 20, 2013)

I love growing out side working the soil enjoying sitting under these 4 big assed ceder trees enjoying the shade.
I have the tunes going and the pipe is always close by. I love working with my hands 
building and growing are so close to the same thing except 1 is mechanical the other is mother nature.
I perfere dirt under my finger nails verses oil and greese 
and the smell of freshly finished compost next to gear oil.
Man I like retirement


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 20, 2013)

I hate watching people in helicopters with big knives cutting down hard work year after year.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I love growing out side working the soil enjoying sitting under these 4 big assed ceder trees enjoying the shade.
> I have the tunes going and the pipe is always close by. I love working with my hands
> building and growing are so close to the same thing except 1 is mechanical the other is mother nature.
> I perfere dirt under my finger nails verses oil and greese
> ...


I am so jealous of you guys who can grow outside I am just GREEN with envy. But I live in the middle of the Mojave Desert and an assorted handful of green would be glaringly obvious here ;( even though legal I'd worry more about the rippers and home invasion. Oh well at least I don't have to worry about the heat signature off my roof at our temps, le sigh... 

But dirt you're right it's around $100.00 give or take, ugh. Yeah so I need to spend more time in the grow room and less time sitting reading with you guys.
Annie


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I am so jealous of you guys who can grow outside I am just GREEN with envy. But I live in the middle of the Mojave Desert and an assorted handful of green would be glaringly obvious here ;( even though legal I'd worry more about the rippers and home invasion. Oh well at least I don't have to worry about the heat signature off my roof at our temps, le sigh...
> 
> But dirt you're right it's around $100.00 give or take, ugh. Yeah so I need to spend more time in the grow room and less time sitting reading with you guys.
> Annie


Try (carport grows) or use something to conceal the plants, totally doable


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I am so jealous of you guys who can grow outside I am just GREEN with envy. But I live in the middle of the Mojave Desert and an assorted handful of green would be glaringly obvious here ;( even though legal I'd worry more about the rippers and home invasion. Oh well at least I don't have to worry about the heat signature off my roof at our temps, le sigh...
> 
> But dirt you're right it's around $100.00 give or take, ugh. Yeah so I need to spend more time in the grow room and less time sitting reading with you guys.
> Annie


you dont have worry bout heat signature you are in the usa and they cant use heat detection unless they got a warrant since 2009 and if they got proof get a search warrant for flir they got enough to not waste time and will just kick in door


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> you dont have worry bout heat signature you are in the usa and they cant use heat detection unless they got a warrant since 2009 and if they got proof get a search warrant for flir they got enough to not waste time and will just kick in door



Thank you so much for this. I will sleep better at night knowing our police and HS will never reverse engineer a datum.
Annie


----------



## james2500 (Jun 20, 2013)

finally got the pics uploaded, it was a grand adventure


----------



## medicineforpatients (Jun 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Found these awesome pics in an unnamed folder today. Our old boy (RIP) and my daughter playing with a white lion cub on one of our adventures.


what is that the little girl is holding?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I am so jealous of you guys who can grow outside I am just GREEN with envy. But I live in the middle of the Mojave Desert and an assorted handful of green would be glaringly obvious here ;( even though legal I'd worry more about the rippers and home invasion. Oh well at least I don't have to worry about the heat signature off my roof at our temps, le sigh...
> 
> But dirt you're right it's around $100.00 give or take, ugh. Yeah so I need to spend more time in the grow room and less time sitting reading with you guys.
> Annie



I have the opposite problem, I live in the deep Jungle and it is almost impossible to get a full day of sunlight because of Canopy.Here are a couple of Maybe sites, they are well lit during most of the day and July is going to be a humid MF. The distant pic behind Sniper is all Sand, easy digging and quick drainage for the Girls. 













Most places it's dark. It's work just finding a patch.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you so much for this. I will sleep better at night knowing our police and HS will never reverse engineer a datum.
> Annie


That warm fuzzy covered feeling ... i gots it. cn


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 20, 2013)

Giggles bought himself a house today, I guess all pot heads aren't lazy and have no money huh.....


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2707277
> 
> Giggles bought himself a house today, I guess all pot heads aren't lazy and have no money huh.....


awesome now grow some dope in it 
if was me i wait move in use whole house grow a crop
then pay off house


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 20, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> awesome now grow some dope in it
> if was me i wait move in use whole house grow a crop
> then pay off house


Or I could just pay the house off now and own it.....


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> or i could just pay the house off now and own it.....


do it ..................


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 20, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> do it ..................


Already did lol. I paid cash for that bitch.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Already did lol. I paid cash for that bitch.


cool 
my place paid for to its nice not have worry bout where u live
its yours


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 20, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> cool
> my place paid for to its nice not have worry bout where u live
> its yours


Yep I know what you mean, always have a roof over your head. No better feeling then being a home owner.

Well boys and girls it's been a long day so it's bed time, night everyone.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yep I know what you mean, always have a roof over your head. No better feeling then being a home owner.
> 
> Well boys and girls it's been a long day so it's bed time, night everyone.


yep make u feel like a BOSS
good night bro 
buying houses is tiring work


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 20, 2013)

Bored lol hope yall are havin a good night


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 20, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2707453
> Bored lol hope yall are havin a good night


yep im drunkered and these donnys aint posting
and u cute


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;TBXv37PFcAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBXv37PFcAQ[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 21, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2707453
> Bored lol hope yall are havin a good night


I'm having a great fucking night! Long time no see rabbit, I always see you seeing if I'm around still  lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 21, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2707453
> Bored lol hope yall are havin a good night


u bored cuz u aint met me


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 21, 2013)

Someone from the past
Thats a bluetooth in his ear i think.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 21, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yep im drunkered and these donnys aint posting
> and u cute


Lol Thx buddy  



giggles26 said:


> I'm having a great fucking night! Long time no see rabbit, I always see you seeing if I'm around still  lol


Lol Yah dnt spend much time on this thread lately but I luv seeing ya too giggs!


DONNYS said:


> u bored cuz u aint met me


lol or bc work is slow


----------



## simisimis (Jun 21, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2707453
> Bored lol hope yall are havin a good night


Gorgeous...

It's a pity it is a morning over here... Would have slept wayyyy better )
[video=youtube;yy5THitqPBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy5THitqPBw[/video]


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol you know I love her style! Thx for the complements  a girl never gets tired of an ego boost!


----------



## simisimis (Jun 21, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Lol you know I love her style! Thx for the complements  a girl never gets tired of an ego boost!


yeah, i had a feeling that she reflects ur red hair character haha.. argh those lips.. you could never get bored of them..

law of nature i guess, for a girl to bloom you need full color spectrum and one mans attention will never be sufficient..


----------



## Girlintheweeds (Jun 21, 2013)

What do you think?No unibrow haha


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 21, 2013)

i prefer chicks with unibrows & armpit frows ~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 21, 2013)

Girlintheweeds said:


> What do you think?No unibrow haha


them brown eyes!


----------



## Girlintheweeds (Jun 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> them brown eyes!


Theyre actually green. Sepia mode on camera


----------



## simisimis (Jun 21, 2013)

Girlintheweeds said:


> Theyre actually green. Sepia mode on camera


I see no evil in your eyes... Some say it's good


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 21, 2013)

Girlintheweeds said:


> Theyre actually green. Sepia mode on camera


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 21, 2013)

yeah, nah, I meant to say "those green eyes"!


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2707453
> Bored lol hope yall are havin a good night



We always love good looking ladies growin the kind.....


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Grilled Cheese anyone??? 
R Train....


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2013)

View attachment 2707799....................................


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2707799....................................


Something is missing.. ahh yes, a banana to with them DSLs ~ haha


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2707799....................................


Likin' the brown eyes


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 21, 2013)

That was me yesterday!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2707799....................................


Sooo seductive


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;P1NEnMfIhlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1NEnMfIhlc[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Likin' the brown eyes


thanksi hate em LOL



giggles26 said:


> Sooo seductive


oh hardly sweetpea grats on the home


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 21, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> [video=youtube;P1NEnMfIhlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1NEnMfIhlc[/video]


LOL so 1990's


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 21, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> LOL so 1990's


Still works


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> thanksi hate em LOL
> 
> 
> 
> oh hardly sweetpea grats on the home


Thanks! and your crazy cuz you so are


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That warm fuzzy covered feeling ... i gots it. cn


Funny last time I saw that 'side' of you I don't remember the hair being white..... you dyed for summer?


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Funny last time I saw that 'side' of you I don't remember the hair being white..... you dyed for summer?


sorry its colored not dyed.


Cant halp it. HAD TO lol


----------



## simisimis (Jun 21, 2013)

Guitar heroes!


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Time for a nice Morning Bake !!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Funny last time I saw that 'side' of you I don't remember the hair being white..... you dyed for summer?


I used Mold Release Conditioner with Protective Colorant. I have to deal wisely with being "too white for my own good" in a brown bear's world. cn


----------



## potpimp (Jun 21, 2013)

simisimis said:


> Guitar heroes!
> View attachment 2707838


And the cat says "The A string is a little flat; me fix it."


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I used Mold Release Conditioner with Protective Colorant. I have to deal wisely with being "too white for my own good" in a brown bear's world. cn


Just shave all your hair then you will be a black bear.

Time for a lil wake and bake!


----------



## april (Jun 21, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> View attachment 2707767Grilled Cheese anyone???
> View attachment 2707768R Train....



Dude lets hot box that cheese truck and make that pizza


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 21, 2013)

april said:


> Dude lets hot box that cheese truck and make that pizza


Meet you at 7 pm


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> sorry its colored not dyed.
> 
> 
> Cant halp it. HAD TO lol


Another face palm moment  Well kiddo back in the day yanno! We called it dyed LOL! We dyed our shoes to match our dresses and even our gloves (yes people we wore gloves!) oh my..... confession is good for the soul.

Thank you! I will try to remember this so I can sound less uncool (although I'm tragically spaz so I doubt there's any hope).


----------



## april (Jun 21, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Meet you at 7 pm


ummm which time zone?? LOL Am I late? It's almost 4pm in the prairies... sun sets around 10:30 pm


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 21, 2013)

april said:


> ummm which time zone?? LOL Am I late? It's almost 4pm in the prairies... sun sets around 10:30 pm


PST 
Your late ???? I never even met ya  HAHA. 
1030pm yikes...


----------



## hexthat (Jun 21, 2013)

yeah... self timer is only 10 sec so had to pose fast


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice looking room HEX!!


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 21, 2013)

The Man..


----------



## hexthat (Jun 21, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Nice looking room HEX!!


its not complete but i use it for indoor outdoor plants, probably why its so healthy


----------



## potpimp (Jun 21, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> View attachment 2708570
> 
> The Man..


You're supposed to post pic of YOURSELF, not "the man".


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 21, 2013)

hexthat said:


> yeah... self timer is only 10 sec so had to pose fast


U from 530 area code to be more precise by a big ass lake the city named after


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 22, 2013)

potpimp said:


> You're supposed to post pic of YOURSELF, not "the man".


Been there done that


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2013)

I love waking up to this face every morning.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 22, 2013)

This is what I sit under



and this is what I look at


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 22, 2013)

420God said:


> I love waking up to this face every morning.


Think I might be in the same boat.. Look who I got on my lap!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Think I might be in the same boat.. Look who I got on my lap!


I wants my dog back! 


......and this time no ransom
Oh and when you do bring the Shark back, what say we swap rides and discuss women  or swap women and discuss rides. I'm flexible.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2013)

the Eye of Dog. The Jews had a warning regarding returning its gaze. cn


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> the Eye of Dog......snip......


Are you Sirius?


......and then the fight began...... LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Are you Sirius?
> 
> 
> ......and then the fight began...... LOL


Rearrange the letters and you will understand the depth of the compliment.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 22, 2013)

420God said:


> I love waking up to this face every morning.


Lucky duck, I know how you feel. Nothing truly matters but the girls.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2013)

They're gorgeous, neo. cn


----------



## potpimp (Jun 22, 2013)

Now I know how Cannabear got so darn smart.  Saw this at a store today coming back from my ATV trip and had to take a pic.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 22, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Now I know how Cannabear got so darn smart.  Saw this at a store today coming back from my ATV trip and had to take a pic.
> 
> View attachment 2709957


he reads he a up to date bear


----------



## april (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## DONNYS (Jun 23, 2013)

april said:


>


thats a nice fish


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

And a nice boat....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2013)

april said:


>


The perfect tri-fecta, great guy, great boat, great fish!! I think you may be fishing in trophy waters April; now land that sucker LOL!
Annie


----------



## james2500 (Jun 23, 2013)

we drove through the Gifford Pinchot National Forest to a little town on the east side of the Cascade Mountain Range, Big Tire Junction and the Conboy National Wildlife Refuge...had the road to ourselves.nice fish april


----------



## april (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm only looking at the handsome sweet man... OMG I adore this guy !!!! We have so much fun together .... Even when his pants are on  lol


----------



## april (Jun 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> The perfect tri-fecta, great guy, great boat, great fish!! I think you may be fishing in trophy waters April; now land that sucker LOL!
> Annie


So so agree!!! Forget claws i'm elbows deep... trust me I've pulled out every lacy thong and special move to secure what I call "my perfect" future with this handsome prince 

Ladies this is when u swallow and lick their balls clean... 

lol but honestly we just "fit", from our weird sense of humor to our choice in crappy reality tv shows we don't tell anyone we watch together ...lol


----------



## james2500 (Jun 23, 2013)

april said:


> I'm only looking at the handsome sweet man... OMG I adore this guy !!!! We have so much fun together .... Even when his pants are on  lol


there's a lot of things you can do nakie but frying bacon and fishing prolly aren't on that list


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2013)

april said:


> So so agree!!! Forget claws i'm elbows deep... trust me I've pulled out every lacy thong and special move to secure what I call "my perfect" future with this handsome prince
> 
> Ladies this is when u swallow and lick their balls clean...
> 
> lol but honestly we just "fit", from our weird sense of humor to our choice in crappy reality tv shows we don't tell anyone we watch together ...lol


I bet ur a blast under the sheets...


----------



## april (Jun 23, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I bet ur a blast under the sheets...


I'm a 31 yr old french female.....I should be teaching classes...lol


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2013)

april said:


> I'm a 31 yr old french female.....I should be teaching classes...lol


 well get u some of this 28 year old chicagoin dick... ill break u off and leave u walking funny for a week.. should be teaching classes... ur fucking hot... u don't even look like ur 31.. though u were like 25-27


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2013)

james2500 said:


> there's a lot of things you can do nakie but frying bacon and fishing prolly aren't on that list


First hand you are wrong on the fishing. You can do that naked if you are tanned enough, LOL. Wait, I could be wrong, what type of fishing are you proposing? Trout on a lake yeah nekkid, marlin's and tuna not so much. So yeah I'll say 50/50 depending on type.

Now I must give you the bacon point. However I have a good friend who insists you can BAKE bacon! I kid you not. I have been thinking about testing this, only thinking mind you.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> First hand you are wrong on the fishing. You can do that naked if you are tanned enough, LOL. Wait, I could be wrong, what type of fishing are you proposing? Trout on a lake yeah nekkid, marlin's and tuna not so much. So yeah I'll say 50/50 depending on type.
> 
> Now I must give you the bacon point. However I have a good friend who insists you can BAKE bacon! I kid you not. I have been thinking about testing this, only thinking mind you.


hahaha ok i give on the fishing but i'd have to insist on water shoes...yeah i worked at a cafe the cook there baked the bacon, they come out great....it's bacon after all


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

theexpress said:


> well get u some of this 28 year old chicagoin dick... ill break u off and leave u walking funny for a week.. should be teaching classes... ur fucking hot... u don't even look like ur 31.. though u were like 25-27


Look you being all charming and shit....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Look you being all charming and shit....


 why u gotta cock block for................ with all that crusty taco meat on ur chest....


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

theexpress said:


> why u gotta cock block for................ with all that crusty taco meat on ur chest....


----------



## kinetic (Jun 23, 2013)

wtf is "taco meat" on ones chest?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> wtf is "taco meat" on ones chest?


I believe he was trying to reverse the cock block that he got busted upside the head with by pointing out what a slob he is while he eats.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## slowbus (Jun 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> First hand you are wrong on the fishing. You can do that naked if you are tanned enough, LOL. Wait, I could be wrong, what type of fishing are you proposing? Trout on a lake yeah nekkid, marlin's and tuna not so much. So yeah I'll say 50/50 depending on type.
> 
> Now I must give you the bacon point. However I have a good friend who insists you can BAKE bacon! I kid you not. I have been thinking about testing this, only thinking mind you.



baking bacon is best.Do not warm up the oven.Just put it on some crumpled up foil,turn oven to 400 and wait a few minutes.Best bacon ever


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 23, 2013)

april said:


> So so agree!!! Forget claws i'm elbows deep... trust me I've pulled out every lacy thong and special move to secure what I call "my perfect" future with this handsome prince
> 
> Ladies this is when u swallow and lick their balls clean...
> 
> lol but honestly we just "fit", from our weird sense of humor to our choice in crappy reality tv shows we don't tell anyone we watch together ...lol


LOL Well said lady


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 23, 2013)

april said:


> Ladies this is when u swallow and lick their balls clean... .lol


Yup! Sounds like love to me!! Nice one!!


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 23, 2013)

HAHA exacts.....I wont lie.. i jealous as heck  

And to comment on the bacon in cold oven.... Only way to go!! No smell and smoke and get excelent bacon as a result... Better than a pan could ever do..


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> wtf is "taco meat" on ones chest?


I am guessing nappy chest hair that should and needs to be manscaped.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hopefully these ladies begin to show me buds soon !!!!! Fuck me , they sprouted from seed on 4-10


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 23, 2013)

unless your doing light dep they wont flower until season changes for them


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> I am guessing nappy chest hair that should and needs to be manscaped.


So you calling me nappy....


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

Fishing was fun today....


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So you calling me nappy....


Only if you have chest hair


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 23, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> unless your doing light dep they wont flower until season changes for them


48 hour dark ?


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 23, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> View attachment 2710955View attachment 2710956View attachment 2710957View attachment 2710958View attachment 2710959View attachment 2710960
> 
> Hopefully these ladies begin to show me buds soon !!!!! Fuck me , they sprouted from seed on 4-10


Looking pretty good!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Only if you have chest hair




You tell me...


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 23, 2013)

im sure there is another thread i should look at right about now


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 23, 2013)

Forgot about my other boy..


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> First hand you are wrong on the fishing. You can do that naked if you are tanned enough, LOL. Wait, I could be wrong, what type of fishing are you proposing? Trout on a lake yeah nekkid, marlin's and tuna not so much. So yeah I'll say 50/50 depending on type.
> 
> Now I must give you the bacon point. However I have a good friend who insists you can BAKE bacon! I kid you not. I have been thinking about testing this, only thinking mind you.


I too have heard that this is the case. i have recently brought one of my offspring into my domicile, and tomorrow we are having our Sunday breakfast ... delayed a bit. Preheat oven to 375° and lay down Jewels of Pork in a single layer on foil on a cookie sheet. Allow easiest bacon ever to achieve perfection while frying, scrambling or (joy!) poaching the other axis of righteousness. Recommended accessory - waffles so drenched in butter that if you light one corner, they'll be luminous long enough to make good your escape from the lair of the Minotaur. A serious breakfast has mythical survival value! cn


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Forgot about my other boy..


sounds like u guys had a nice day 
catch any big ones?


----------



## april (Jun 24, 2013)

I only bake my bacon in the oven...I learned this years ago when I worked at East Side Marios  lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

april said:


> I only bake my bacon in the oven...I learned this years ago when I worked at East Side Marios  lol


i think they all passed out just u and me but sure horn dogs come out soon


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


>


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 24, 2013)

Can some mod forward a request for a higher post count before starting threads? I hate these spam posts after joining 19 seconds earlier......................................


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 24, 2013)

That's an excellent idea


----------



## potpimp (Jun 24, 2013)

I think it's a great idea Ninja. So many of the first 5 posts include "I don't know anything about this; can someone teach me everything I need to know?" Maybe make the post criteria *learning how to use the Search feature*.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I think it's a great idea Ninja. So many of the first 5 posts include "I don't know anything about this; can someone teach me everything I need to know?" Maybe make the post criteria *learning how to use the Search feature*.


hey potpimp i dont know how do shit can u tell me how?


----------



## april (Jun 24, 2013)

The Alberta flood is spilling into Saskatoon...not cool lol I


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

april said:


> the alberta flood is spilling into saskatoon...not cool lol
> 
> wow ...........




wow ...........


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 24, 2013)

april said:


> The Alberta flood is spilling into Saskatoon...not cool lol I


Water aint no joke!!! Stay safe April


----------



## james2500 (Jun 24, 2013)

went out after sunset to smoke a bowl and enjoy wildflowers, elk were stumbling around and nighthawks were calling back home the frogs are croaking


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 24, 2013)

LOL- This thread is str8 comedy!!! Love the outdoor shots James!!! Looks real stoney


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 24, 2013)

RedFoX24681 said:


> http://www.smokedoutpipes.com/splatter-paint-metal-hand-pipe/
> 
> Anyone know what kind of metal this pipe is made of? Any comments on any health concerns I should have when smoking from this, or any metal pipe? Are they safe to take res hits?.


Wear gloves.... Shit gets hot as fizznuck


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

james2500 said:


> went out after sunset to smoke a bowl and enjoy wildflowers, elk were stumbling around and nighthawks were calling back home the frogs are croaking
> View attachment 2712671
> View attachment 2712672
> View attachment 2712673


nice pics james


----------



## potpimp (Jun 24, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> hey potpimp i dont know how do shit can u tell me how?


This is how it's done.
http://bit.ly/14u5tjb


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 24, 2013)

potpimp said:


> This is how it's done.
> http://bit.ly/14u5tjb


Clever indeed !!!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 24, 2013)

potpimp said:


> This is how it's done.
> http://bit.ly/14u5tjb


while u at it google fuck u


----------



## james2500 (Jun 24, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Wear gloves.... Shit gets hot as fizznuck


haha fizznuck...yeah back in the '70's i had a few acrylic pipes with metal bowls and mouthpieces, they worked ok but like ^^HE^^ said


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 24, 2013)

Whooooo ahhhhh. taking a different direction than the usual banter....
Let me remind everyone why we are here, 

Emmm Love me some Hong Bits....

Peace n love - LIke Nancy grace says.. Good night Friend . lol


----------



## april (Jun 24, 2013)

I want one of those puddle jumper suits...i'm 97lbs...I think I'll float... lol


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jun 24, 2013)

april said:


> I think I'll float... lol


[video=youtube;OPdDdC4go6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPdDdC4go6c[/video]


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 24, 2013)

RedFoX24681 said:


> Gotta embrace the burning skin, man. hahaha. Thanks for the heads up


I didnt say Burning Man......HA


----------



## kinetic (Jun 26, 2013)

I like this thread.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I like this thread.


----------



## james2500 (Jun 26, 2013)

trying out our new tripod, an effing manfrotto if your a brand snob, which I'm not....i can get slow shutter speed for better images, so these are at a half second shutter. i can get images of the Milky Way now...this is with a canon 60D and a 10-22mm lens......i'm a camera nut
the chairs cover is in the wash, it's not that grody


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 26, 2013)

.....................................


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

View attachment 2715113 eh why the heck not. blondie concert t-shirt and a jean vest.


yeah i went there.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 26, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> waffles so drenched in butter that if you light one corner, they'll be luminous long enough to make good your escape from the lair of the Minotaur.


...Breakfast at Ariadne's?


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2715113 eh why the heck not. blondie concert t-shirt and a jean vest.
> 
> 
> yeah i went there.


can you move this thread https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/678442-help-my-weed-plants-got.html


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> can you move this thread https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/678442-help-my-weed-plants-got.html


uh sure ? jeesh...


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh sure ? jeesh...


why people always think make request forum is for asking for grow help lol
they wont get as much advice in that forum


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> why people always think make request forum is for asking for grow help lol
> they wont get as much advice in that forum


because most people only know how to turn on a computer, people are idiots i dunno


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> because most people only know how to turn on a computer, people are idiots i dunno


he went past all the grow thread when scrolling to bottom of home page to find make a request 
lol
wonder why he thought plant problems wouldnt been better place


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2715113 eh why the heck not. blondie concert t-shirt and a jean vest.
> 
> 
> yeah i went there.


Real nice !!!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Real nice !!!!


thank you very much


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> thank you very much


you have a natural look 
and im not trying flirt btw


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> you have a natural look
> and im not trying flirt btw


eh i wear make up, i just enhance my features i guess i can never take good photos though i swear im like 100x prettier in real life but i can never capture it on camera. :/


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 26, 2013)

hmmmm any tattooos


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> eh i wear make up, i just enhance my features i guess i can never take good photos though i swear im like 100x prettier in real life but i can never capture it on camera. :/


i can tell

so donny got air cooled hood and asking if he should take glass out 
wtf


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

Reklaw said:


> hmmmm any tattooos


i see where u hoping this will go lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

Reklaw said:


> hmmmm any tattooos


yes 4 so far. 10 piercings and i have stretched ears. .


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i see where u hoping this will go lol


uhhh i dunno what you are talking about sir


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

needs send it to me and i will send him a mugul socket in return 
i will pay shipping wtf


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes 4 so far. 10 piercings and i have stretched ears. .


hell yes


----------



## Someacdude (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

Reklaw said:


> hell yes


she freaky and natural


----------



## sealeykb (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Reklaw (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> she freaky and natural


I LIKE IT


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 26, 2013)

sealeykb said:


> View attachment 2715247


loooks goood


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;wN11Q0f_52w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN11Q0f_52w[/video]


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## sealeykb (Jun 26, 2013)

thank you very much, this is my first grow ever, don't know what they are but they're looking nice, i tried a few yrs ago never even got from seedling had it by the window, this site helped me so much with everything i need to get.thanks guys means alot


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2715113 eh why the heck not. blondie concert t-shirt and a jean vest.
> 
> 
> yeah i went there.


That's a picture of you Sunni? Seen you say your 100x hotter in person. You look great in the picture what are you talking about. Super beautiful woman. No Lie.


----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> That's a picture of you Sunni? Seen you say your 100x hotter in person. You look great in the picture what are you talking about. Super beautiful woman. No Lie.


thanks yes its me


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> thanks yes its me


blushing?........


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> thanks yes its me


Anytime girl.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

Michael648 said:


> well if its going to be the biggest, and the bestest, and EVERyBODYS doing it... I guerss I might as well join in...  I​


why the fuck not 
climb onboard


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

Reklaw said:


> View attachment 2715266


u look like a white buddist 
did i say that out loud?


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Real stoned!!!


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> View attachment 2715304
> 
> Real stoned!!!


what i would look like if i made a vid [video=youtube;OZHhP2xNwhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZHhP2xNwhw[/video]


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

you look real high


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> you look real high


back to back to back bong hits gets me feeling real nice.... 
Smoking the cali weed


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> back to back to back bong hits gets me feeling real nice....
> Smoking the cali weed


looks like it having some effects


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;jU6un9HtcRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU6un9HtcRQ[/video]
you fucking up if u dont smoke weed


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> looks like it having some effects


Hell ya... I think ill break open my fav cookies..... Chips a fyking hoy  emm emm tasty


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Hell ya... I think ill break open my fav cookies..... Chips a fyking hoy  emm emm tasty


dude them good i got 2 half gallons of choo chip mollium and pistaho almond ice cream


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 26, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> dude them good i got 2 half gallons of choo chip mollium and pistaho almond ice cream


Eat it all tonight and you will be thrown bound.... if you know what I meanz . LOL
Sounds really good. I have an insatiable sweet tooth which keeps me at the gym like every day


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Eat it all tonight and you will be thrown bound.... if you know what I meanz . LOL
> Sounds really good. I have an insatiable sweet tooth which keeps me at the gym like every day


and got frozen gummi cokes from germany 
[video=youtube;E-P9DBAtl74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=E-P9DBAtl74&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Katt is a funny ass Blk man indeed. He has me rolling 247 .


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 26, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Katt is a funny ass Blk man indeed. He has me rolling 247 .


he funny as hell im go eat and crash catch u guys tomm


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Peace ninja


----------



## simisimis (Jun 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> ... and i have stretched ears. .


like elf or somth? )))


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 27, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> View attachment 2715304
> 
> Real stoned!!!


Morning or night... i look the same 

JAH 

PS:
Was wondering why containers were drying out so fast and have me watering DAILY. and read this:
Moderate sustained winds will dry out container and field grown crops within a few hours. and of course...... containers suffer the worst. For ex, a 5 gallon container grown on a terrace that gets full sun ( like ME , except 1 have 3 gallon ) and gets moderate wind , ( like me , live near ocean ) uses about 2 gallons a of water a day, the same plant in my grow tent uses %75 less.....
Damn wind got me a slave to watering , a small price to pay for bush


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 27, 2013)

Hopefully soon your crops will have a cool Summer & also make it to the Fire....."like me".


----------



## james2500 (Jun 27, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> Hopefully soon your crops will have a cool Summer & also make it to the Fire....."like me".


looks positively pagan me.......soon the summer evenings will be clear and the milky way will rain down on our souls


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 27, 2013)

Well I will say that I was born during the Summer solstice 6/21 (cusp) & my last name does actually translate to "Star" ...But its all random & surely not by choice.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 27, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> Well I will say that I was born during the Summer solstice 6/21 (cusp) & my last name does actually translate to "Star" ...But its all random & surely not by choice.


Happy belated birthday my friend!! ...and ...the other one ...too


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 28, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Morning or night... i look the same
> 
> JAH
> 
> ...


You might retain a bit more water if you mulch. Just a thought.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 28, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> You might retain a bit more water if you mulch. Just a thought.


I know I know , but been too busy to even get over to the hardwaRE STORE. I may just use paper bags....or something cheap and easy to get..

any suggestions?


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 28, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> I know I know , but been too busy to even get over to the hardwaRE STORE. I may just use paper bags....or something cheap and easy to get..
> 
> any suggestions?


Not really...I'm kind of in the same boat, except substitute lazy for busy.  But I've heard grass clippings work well, or leaves I suppose might work.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 28, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> I know I know , but been too busy to even get over to the hardwaRE STORE. I may just use paper bags....or something cheap and easy to get..
> 
> any suggestions?


Garbage bags, Sit the bucket in the bag and tie loosely around the stem.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 28, 2013)

I ended up using sliced brown paper bags from the supermarket. I cutt up a bunch and made a 4 layered mulch. I got them a lil wet before laying them down , then spread them out and covered with some more soil to keep it down in case the wind picks up.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 28, 2013)

Spent the day at longwood gardens with some friends yesterday, one snapped a couple photos 

me and 2 of my best friends 



me during meditation in the garden




we didnt take these but this is where we were



the entire home is converted into multiple climate greenhouses, these habitats and the 140 acres house over 11000 species of plants from around the world each labled and explained


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Perfextionist420 again.*


----------



## april (Jun 28, 2013)

It's always windy and dry in Saskatoon...Peat moss or Coco mulch can help retain moisture...great for organic growers Hmmm I can't seem to post this pic of myself...lol http://i44.tinypic.com/i299cn.jpg....i'll fix later...lol hmmm who is brave enough to try the link...happy July 1st long weekend canucks LOL red solo cup just starting playing....proceed to party...


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 28, 2013)

april said:


> It's always windy and dry in Saskatoon...Peat moss or Coco mulch can help retain moisture...great for organic growers Hmmm I can't seem to post this pic of myself...lol http://i44.tinypic.com/i299cn.jpg....i'll fix later...lol hmmm who is brave enough to try the link...happy July 1st long weekend canucks LOL red solo cup just starting playing....proceed to party...


says invalid file i tried upload it for u 
site being donny


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2013)

april said:


> It's always windy and dry in Saskatoon...Peat moss or Coco mulch can help retain moisture...great for organic growers Hmmm I can't seem to post this pic of myself...lol http://i44.tinypic.com/i299cn.jpg....i'll fix later...lol hmmm who is brave enough to try the link...happy July 1st long weekend canucks LOL red solo cup just starting playing....proceed to party...


There you go.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 29, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> There you go.


finally but u did it good work 
i gave up 3 hrs ago


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 29, 2013)

she still scares me


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 29, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> finally but u did it good work
> i gave up 3 hrs ago


It took me 3 seconds.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 29, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Spent the day at longwood gardens with some friends yesterday


Longwood is one of my favorite places to be. The eye of water is a cool place if you can find it. It's off the beaten path. The tree houses are great too.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jun 29, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> Longwood is one of my favorite places to be. The eye of water is a cool place if you can find it. It's off the beaten path. The tree houses are great too.


i spent time at both we went for the whole day


----------



## james2500 (Jun 29, 2013)

going to be hot in town today, we are staying near the water, i need to save up for a hobie cat sailboat


----------



## potpimp (Jun 29, 2013)

Check out the Hobie with the little flippers!! The one I want is the Islander - unless they have one better. Can't beat a sailboat plus the flippers; they are awesome.


----------



## see4 (Jun 29, 2013)

I just threw up in my mouth viewing the prior page.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2013)

Good to see you around bro.
Missed your wit.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 30, 2013)

Headed for my favorite chair...


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice looking spot !!!


----------



## slowbus (Jun 30, 2013)

james2500 said:


> going to be hot in town today, we are staying near the water, i need to save up for a hobie cat sailboat
> View attachment 2718261
> View attachment 2718262
> View attachment 2718264
> View attachment 2718265


this is one I picked up for 100 bucks.I had to repair the sail though.


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 30, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It took me 3 seconds.


well i had think about it for awhile


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 30, 2013)

is that a tri hull u got for 100?


----------



## potpimp (Jun 30, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> is that a tri hull u got for 100?


Have you seen the Hobie Tri-Foiler? Man that is an incredible boat!! They stopped making it years ago because it was so expensive to make but it is in a class by itself. Imagine a sailboat that can outrun a boat with a 100 hp engine!
[video=youtube;2_PctyORT8Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_PctyORT8Q&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Jun 30, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> is that a tri hull u got for 100?



who me? ya,100 bucks.A buddy bought some property and it was left behind by the last owners.I offered him a hundo and he jumped on it
btw,the website says its top speed is 21 knots.


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 30, 2013)

id post a pic of me.. but immmmmmm to sexy for that post to sexxxxy for that post... hahahahaha



wasssssss up


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 30, 2013)

donnnnyyyy.. was u fellller


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> who me? ya,100 bucks.A buddy bought some property and it was left behind by the last owners.I offered him a hundo and he jumped on it
> btw,the website says its top speed is 21 knots.


yep u 
u scored bro 
bet u have some good times on it 
planning on taking her out for the 4th july


----------



## DONNYS (Jun 30, 2013)

Reklaw said:


> donnnnyyyy.. was u fellller


huh?
sure u didnt mean that post for the drunk thread?


----------



## gioua (Jul 1, 2013)

Had the Grandbaby yesterday... she's so much fun


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Check out the Hobie with the little flippers!! The one I want is the Islander - unless they have one better. Can't beat a sailboat plus the flippers; they are awesome.


Penguin power!! cn


----------



## Reklaw (Jul 1, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> huh?
> sure u didnt mean that post for the drunk thread?


dmanit man.. told u i get drunk and forget bout that thread. my bad...


----------



## slowbus (Jul 1, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> yep u
> u scored bro
> bet u have some good times on it
> planning on taking her out for the 4th july



yeah,I did.Thankfully me n my buddy's like to hook each other up when we can.I have had some cool times in it.Also got scared as hell when I almost flipped it a few times.I took it out on with 40/60 mph winds.I might take it out on the fourth.I keep it at a little mudpuddle close to home so I just go out whenever.Best of all,I have a couple girls that like to float around and sunbathe on the trampolines.


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2013)

View attachment 2721763happy canada day :")


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jul 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2721763happy canada day :")



I love me some Canadian!!


----------



## botanist95 (Jul 2, 2013)

always Sunni in Canada!!!


----------



## 420God (Jul 2, 2013)

I didn't even know they made these things this small until a week ago.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 2, 2013)

420God said:


> I didn't even know they made these things this small until a week ago.



420 you have some serious toys . .


----------



## 420God (Jul 2, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> 420 you have some serious toys . Play time at your spread is out of site.


Traded in my bikes for earth movers after my accident. My wife's starting to think I have an addiction.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 2, 2013)

420God said:


> Traded in my bikes for earth movers after my accident. My wife's starting to think I have an addiction.



Good addictions are OK .....................


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2013)

420God said:


> I didn't even know they made these things this small until a week ago.


I used to be heavily certified in the Caterpillar line - one day while attending class in Peoria as we were headed out to lunch we passed this little dinky Cat excavator on display in front of the training center & one of the Cat employees said disgustedly 
"Fuck, next we'll be making lawn mowers" !

Most of the Mech's really Love their BIG machines.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 2, 2013)

420God said:


> Traded in my bikes for earth movers after my accident. My wife's starting to think I have an addiction.


The only difference between men and boys, is the price of their toys....Tonka truck!!


----------



## *BUDS (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry I cant work what that thing on head is bro, do you catch fish with it ?


----------



## 420God (Jul 2, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used to be heavily certified in the Caterpillar line - one day while attending class in Peoria as we were headed out to lunch we passed this little dinky Cat excavator on display in front of the training center & one of the Cat employees said disgustedly
> "Fuck, next we'll be making lawn mowers" !
> 
> Most of the Mech's really Love their BIG machines.


I use to make the buckets and attachments for Cat and other manufactures so I get where they're coming from. The big stuff is really easy to work on.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 2, 2013)

I worked on many things, who knows what a LeTourneau is?? over hauled a couple of them..


----------



## 420God (Jul 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I worked on many things, who knows what a LeTourneau is?? over hauled a couple of them..


That thing looks wicked. What is it used for?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2013)

420God said:


> That thing looks wicked. What is it used for?


Log stacking


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 2, 2013)

420God said:


> That thing looks wicked. What is it used for?


It is used to unload log trucks, takes the whole load in one pick.


----------



## slowbus (Jul 2, 2013)

here's a view from my office,a 988b


----------



## james2500 (Jul 2, 2013)

*BUDS said:


> Sorry I cant work what that thing on head is bro, do you catch fish with it ?


haha that's my GF, she crochet's the hats to keep her hair all manageable


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2013)

420God said:


> I use to make the buckets and attachments for Cat and other manufactures so I get where they're coming from. The big stuff is really easy to work on.


Here is a non-Caterpillar engine that I had paper on.
Alco 251b-18 - altho this one is in being used in a power generation mode - all of mine were the Marine models ~ 12,024 H/p.

View attachment 2722378

When something goes wrong on one of these babies, it's usually pretty obvious !


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 2, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here is a non-Caterpillar engine that I had paper on.
> Alco 251b-18 - altho this one is in being used in a power generation mode - all of mine were the Marine models ~ 12,024 H/p.
> 
> View attachment 2722378
> ...


The first machine to impress me on ear protection..


----------



## potpimp (Jul 2, 2013)

420God said:


> I use to make the buckets and attachments for Cat and other manufactures so I get where they're coming from. The big stuff is really easy to work on.


Measure it with a micrometer, mark it with chalk, cut it with an axe.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> The first machine to impress me on ear protection..


I just wish I had used hearing protection religiously during my first 10 or so years instead of listening to the oldtimers tell me "Ahh hell, you'll get used to the noise".
Which is true, you get used to screaming engines & turbines as you go deaf !


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 2, 2013)

Used to drive this to all the outta town jobs loaded down with wielders and a big crew box full of tools.
No one wanted to follow me because they said I speed ed.
I told them for years to fix the speedo, they never did..
The Boss told me to take off and he'd catch up,..... He turned around 1/2 way thinking I broke down
by then I was in town and almost unloaded and having a shot of whiskey... Ah those were the days &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## potpimp (Jul 2, 2013)

I love the smell of hydraulic fluid in the morning.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 2, 2013)

420God said:


> I use to make the buckets and attachments for Cat and other manufactures so I get where they're coming from. The big stuff is really easy to work on.



I rebuild there Hydraulic and Hydrostatic Pumps,transmission's, Motors and Controls.Over 25 years now.They also make the most beautifully Engineered Hydraulic Cylinder's in the Industry.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2013)

420God said:


> Traded in my bikes for earth movers after my accident. My wife's starting to think I have an addiction.


Smokin' Diesel are we?  cn

<add> "spot the polar bear paw"


----------



## james2500 (Jul 2, 2013)

let's look in whilst james the wildlife photographer gives his able assistant Flannery a snide and rather stoned look as he zooms in on unsuspecting ground squirrels


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2722560


Do you know what all Boom trucks have in common ?

Eventually they all roll over and play dead.
(And sometimes the operator with it)



cannabineer said:


> <add> "spot the polar bear paw"
> View attachment 2722662


I spy a Polar bear's hind foot in the foreground.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 2, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you know what all Boom trucks have in common ?
> 
> Eventually they all roll over and play dead.
> (And sometimes the operator with it)
> ...


I had it up on 2 wheels ,once I forgot to drop the down riggers swung it off to the side and damn near tipped it.
Get it hung up coming over some thing at a slightly over weight pick and....
So many years of construction in just this one job building a state of the art Saw Mill 22 years.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Smokin' Diesel are we?  cn
> 
> <add> "spot the polar bear paw"
> View attachment 2722662



"Spoon art!!" Me likes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I had it up on 2 wheels ,once I forgot to drop the down riggers swung it off to the side and damn near tipped it.
> Get it hung up coming over some thing at a slightly over weight pick and....
> So many years of construction in just this one job building a state of the art Saw Mill 22 years.


I've helped recover two trucks that went over - its freakin messy to say the least.
Had to take the CB valves out of the out-riggers while they were on their sides (next to a pinned cadaver on one) so we could use an excavator to right them after torching off the boom - those damn things shot out of there like they came out of a rifle !

I'll take a pass next time.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 2, 2013)

potpimp said:


> "Spoon art!!" Me likes


Here's one for cannabineer..


----------



## kinetic (Jul 2, 2013)

granola with shaved coconut and fresh blueberries, all in a bowl, covered with milk.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Here's one for cannabineer..


Cool spoon - you make it ?


----------



## slowbus (Jul 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> granola with shaved coconut and fresh blueberries, all in a bowl, covered with milk.




fuckin hippies~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2013)

slowbus said:


> fuckin hippies~


I prefer Stinkhead & Listerine.
Look it up if you gotta - but I bet you won't have to. 
You ain't no tenderfoot.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 3, 2013)

kinetic said:


> granola with shaved coconut and fresh blueberries, all in a bowl, covered with milk.


You forgot the yoghurt!!!


----------



## james2500 (Jul 3, 2013)

slowbus said:


> fuckin hippies~


hahahaha yeah well .....hahahahaha


----------



## james2500 (Jul 3, 2013)

wow lady extravaganza spelled yogurt the euro way! ive tried to read your name but it gave me a headache, hope you dont mind


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 3, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cool spoon - you make it ?


Not that I wouldn't like to try my hand at this, but no.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 4, 2013)

Little one is 6 months!! Growing like some weed. Started crawling last week and is only getting more adept. Apparently I need to baby proof my life now. .


----------



## 420God (Jul 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Little one is 6 months!! Growing like some weed. Started crawling last week and is only getting more adept. Apparently I need to baby proof my life now. .
> 
> View attachment 2724606


They grow quick. Beautiful Neo!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 4, 2013)

420God said:


> They grow quick. Beautiful Neo!


Thanks buddy. She's growing like crazy. Stop dammit! lol. Hope you and the fam have a good fireworks and grill day.


----------



## 420God (Jul 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Thanks buddy. She's growing like crazy. Stop dammit! lol. Hope you and the fam have a good fireworks and grill day.


Just wait till she starts talking.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 4, 2013)

420God said:


> Just wait till she starts talking.


Lol, this is what I envision....


----------



## simisimis (Jul 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Little one is 6 months!! Growing like some weed. Started crawling last week and is only getting more adept. Apparently I need to baby proof my life now. .
> 
> View attachment 2724606


growing beautiful, what light schedule? )


----------



## neosapien (Jul 4, 2013)

simisimis said:


> growing beautiful, what light schedule? )


Thanks! Um... 8/2/2/2/10


----------



## gioua (Jul 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Thanks! Um... 8/2/2/2/10


what nutes and strain tho??


I like that we both have g-baby's and your's is just a tad older too.. for while seemed like we had the same weekend with the lil ones too..


----------



## neosapien (Jul 4, 2013)

gioua said:


> what nutes and strain tho??
> 
> 
> I like that we both have g-baby's and your's is just a tad older too.. for while seemed like we had the same weekend with the lil ones too..


She's actually my baby (1st), and I have her every weekend. Every day actually!


----------



## gioua (Jul 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> She's actually my baby (1st), and I have her every weekend. Every day actually!


shit I am old and cant recall crap!

I knew she was related..lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 4, 2013)

She's beautiful, but alas the older she gets the less your going to know..


----------



## kinetic (Jul 4, 2013)

View attachment 2724796
Good Morning, it's not often I get to elevate in the morning.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2013)

I just received this cool new hat in honor of the 4th of July....


----------



## sunni (Jul 4, 2013)

i GOT A COOL NEW HAT TOO View attachment 2724813


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 4, 2013)

I must admit, I looked at the legs first (what I wrote before sounded wrong


----------



## simisimis (Jul 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> i GOT A COOL NEW HAT TOO View attachment 2724813









took a while to notice cap
in that pic


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 4, 2013)

simisimis said:


> took a while to notice cap
> in that pic


Dually noted lol!


----------



## james2500 (Jul 4, 2013)

what cap?..........


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jul 4, 2013)

simisimis said:


> took a while to notice cap
> in that pic


Nice legs there


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2013)

*baby battle!!!!*


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 4, 2013)

Baby girl...10 months old...........Baby boy 4 yrs old and he is a Mario expert,level 8-2 by his self!!!He probably knows level 1-5 by heart.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 4, 2013)

beautiful babies!! my baby is 26 and has babies of her own so here is a pic of my BABY at the wildlife refuge this morning.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

i can post pic of my doggy does that count?
she my baby


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 4, 2013)

well i posted her in my avatar 
call it cheating 
i call it taking initiative


----------



## potpimp (Jul 4, 2013)

Dogs are family too, if you let them be. Most humans are not easily trainable.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 5, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Dogs are family too, if you let them be. Most humans are not easily trainable.


well we sleep together so


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 5, 2013)

she laying at my feet ready for me climb in bed so she can snuggle up to me


----------



## hexthat (Jul 5, 2013)

i thought this shit looked funny, its me handing my second cousin a sparkler ...but it looks like im all fucked handing off a joint HAHA "take this kid"


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 5, 2013)

My buddy tho right now he's freaking for no reason, time to grab the flashlight and go for a walk around the place.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 5, 2013)

Let's have a baby day then!! Here's my Godson at 2.5 mths. He now weighs 11.8 lbs!! only 5.5 lbs at birth! He's lovely but needs to sleep more and give Mum a break!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh cool we doing babies? Here's our girl........... She's 2 soon


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2725572
> My buddy tho right now he's freaking for no reason, time to grab the flashlight and go for a walk around the place.


Lol....is that a bitch and a stud or two studs????


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2725572
> My buddy tho right now he's freaking for no reason, time to grab the flashlight and go for a walk around the place.


I Love the hat! Welcome home............


----------



## james2500 (Jul 5, 2013)

we had a nice time in our little hamlet last night....had to dig one of my cats out from behind the washing machine but he's fine now.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 10, 2013)

Me getting ready to battle lead paint.


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cannon ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 10, 2013)

and the splash.....


----------



## james2500 (Jul 10, 2013)

gigs man you have displaced some serious water and the first pic your expression is like a warrior hahaha


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 10, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Me getting ready to battle lead paint.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731745


Carful you don't bring any home with you..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 10, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Cannon ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Notice the dog in the right side standing on the house ready for the high wave??


----------



## gioua (Jul 10, 2013)

Wifey emailed me some baby pics today.. she logs into FB and grabs the pics as soon as they are posted our kids fb page..


----------



## gioua (Jul 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> beautiful babies!! my baby is 26 and has babies of her own so here is a pic of my BABY at the wildlife refuge this morning.
> 
> View attachment 2725375


that the canon 300mm?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Notice the dog in the right side standing on the house ready for the high wave??


Whatchya smokin?  can I have some, genetics of that, PLEASE?

Shit, never mind, I can't grow outdoors waaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 10, 2013)

Scary huh??

Not allot of room in the back seat...


----------



## gioua (Jul 10, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Scary huh??
> View attachment 2732215
> Not allot of room in the back seat...



I swear each time you post a pic you look different.. If I were ever in your neck of the woods I'd only recognize doozer..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Scary huh??
> View attachment 2732215
> Not allot of room in the back seat...


What you trying it on for size?? Hmmm or just trying to get Dozer into the Police Dog Academy? LOL


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> I swear each time you post a pic you look different.. If I were ever in your neck of the woods I'd only recognize doozer..


I never look the same more than a few months, if you knew my last name you'd all freak and say no way..
Thru the years..


----------



## james2500 (Jul 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> that the canon 300mm?


that's her 100-400mm, she won't let me use it..hahhaa that's ok it weighs 850 pounds


----------



## gioua (Jul 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> that's her 100-400mm, she won't let me use it..hahhaa that's ok it weighs 850 pounds



yeah tell me about it.. lugged them pretty lenes around weddings for awhile.. once I had one shoulder surgery it was all down hill from then on. add a battery pack + on camera flash.. flash diffuser.. flash battery pack and I was hauling a good 15 lbs of gear just on me during the wedding.. wifey had to guard the rest of the gear and my partner also had the same gear as me.. diff lenses did some races hauling the same gear..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

Real sexy pictures!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't have any pictures but I do have some videos that I will post... Give Me a minute!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok, these are My videos.

I'm Christ and these are My novel inventions!

[youtube]ohQEusir8zo[/youtube]

Jesus came in 2008???

[youtube]MI-iQYAwFv0[/youtube]

Crazy talk LOL!

[youtube]3EfFw0WG3rU[/youtube]

More CRAZY ideas that I think are CRAZY COOL!

[youtube]fDUunfxiAM8[/youtube]

Just some random thoughts that I've been thinking of!

[youtube]KgEGAqD2DdA[/youtube]

The SIGNS of the TIMES!

[youtube]6TfiwedpZUU[/youtube]



That's Me!

~PEACE~


----------



## beardo (Jul 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> That should be deleted!
> 
> ~PEACE~


I know it's not cool to give the finger in photos but I was young at the time and didn't know better. Other than that I think it's a nice picture of me.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

beardo said:


> I know it's not cool to give the finger in photos but I was young at the time and didn't know better. Other than that I think it's a nice picture of me.


You gave Me a laugh.

Are you the one blowing or getting the blow job?

LMAO!

~PEACE~


----------



## beardo (Jul 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You gave Me a laugh.
> 
> Are you the one blowing or getting the blow job?
> 
> ...


I'm the one Servicing Jesus


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

beardo said:


> I'm the one Servicing Jesus


Your servicing Jesus or "your servicing,,, Jesus."?

In other words, are you blowing "Jesus" or are you doing the blowing, talking to Me- Jesus?

I think you missed a comma. Because you never blew Me and I'm not in the picture.

EDIT- I hope you know what I mean. 

~PEACE~


----------



## beardo (Jul 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Your servicing Jesus or "your servicing,,, Jesus."?
> 
> In other words, are you blowing "Jesus" or are you doing the blowing, talking to Me- Jesus?
> 
> ...


I think everyone knows who Jesus was
He was better known as GG but he was born Jesus 
Merle couldn't say Jesus right when he was young so he called him GG


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

beardo said:


> I think everyone knows who Jesus was
> He was better known as GG but he was born Jesus
> Merle couldn't say Jesus right when he was young so he called him GG


I never heard anyone call Jesus by the name of GG.

I believe that I am Christ so that's why I was asking!

Click on My signature to read My rant about WHY I believe that I AM Christ!

EDIT- You were blowing a dude with a small dick! LMAO!

~PEACE~


----------



## beardo (Jul 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I never heard anyone call Jesus by the name of GG.
> 
> I believe that I am Christ so that's why I was asking!
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nciiY0lvVo
[youtube]_nciiY0lvVo[/youtube]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> [...] talking to Me- Jesus?


...mesus


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

beardo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nciiY0lvVo
> [youtube]_nciiY0lvVo[/youtube]


So you blew GG AKA Kevin, who was originally named Jesus Christ?

Is that GG AKA Kevin in that picture?

I'm a little confused if you can tell.

BTW the guy who you blowing had a small dick.

Are you gay or bisexual?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...mesus


Hey Eye Exaggerate, how are you doing buddy?

I don't think Ive talked to you since you last posted on My thread where I was telling the world that I'm Christ! You remember that thread. I've seen you on the forums though.

EDIT- I don't recall ever seeing the word Jesus being spelled "Mesus", so whats your logic behind that?

~PEACE~


----------



## beardo (Jul 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> So you blew GG AKA Kevin, who was originally named Jesus Christ?
> 
> Is that GG AKA Kevin in that picture?
> 
> ...


No I'm not gay or bi that is an abomination 
It was an act of worship not sexual

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyVghOKHOrM
[youtube]oyVghOKHOrM[/youtube]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Hey Eye Exaggerate, how are you doing buddy?
> 
> I don't think Ive talked to you since you last posted on My thread where I was telling the world that I'm Christ! You remember that thread. I've seen you on the forums though.
> 
> ...


...no logic behind it, 'man'  , just a jovial play on words (which, I suppose is its own logic, so...yeah  ) Doing well, thanks. The sun shines over there?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

beardo said:


> No I'm not gay or bi that is an abomination


That seemed pretty gay to Me. A guy blowing a guy is most definitely gay. If your not gay than GG is gay or bisexual. To each their own.



beardo said:


> It was an act of worship not sexual


I wish more chicks would "worship" Me. LMAO!



beardo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyVghOKHOrM
> [youtube]oyVghOKHOrM[/youtube]


So that's GG singing, the guy you were blowing in the picture?

You worship him?



eye exaggerate said:


> ...no logic behind it, 'man'  , just a jovial play on words (which, I suppose is its own logic, so...yeah  ) Doing well, thanks. The sun shines over there?


I live on the east coast, so its just about 11:30 over here so the sun is definitely not shinning here. Do you live in California?

~PEACE~


----------



## beardo (Jul 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> That seemed pretty gay to Me. A guy blowing a guy is most definitely gay. If your not gay than GG is gay or bisexual. To each their own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Sun never shines and I pray everyone discovers GG and takes him into their hearts as their savior, he died for our sins


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I live on the east coast, so its just about 11:30 over here so the sun is definitely not shinning here. Do you live in California?
> 
> ~PEACE~


...no sir, this cat's a canuck. 11:30? Isn't it you that's supposed to be talking in parable to me?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 10, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...no sir, this cat's a canuck. 11:30? Isn't it you that's supposed to be talking in parable to me?


So your from Canada? 

I speak plain English, thanks. 

It never said in the Bible that the Second Coming would speak in parables. I might be the Holy Spirit because I'm most definitely NOT Jesus because I cant do any miracles and Jesus' whole ministry was doing the miraculous. I'm just a guy that has a Messiah complex because I have seen enough evidence to believe so. 

Basically I believe I have the Name above all names and I have fulfilled more Scripture than anyone I know. Also I have lots of prophecies for the future. And I'm a wonderful Person. I don't have a certificate that says I'm Christ or anything like that. I'm not a cult leader and I don't want to be one. I'm just a Man that has lived an extraordinary life. I'm ordinary in most ways. 

I would like to be the King of the world though to get rid of corruption and let the people prosper, but that could just be a pipe dream. I'm just a guy that knows some things and has some good ideas about how to fix the world. 

So no parables from Me. 

~PEACE~


----------



## sunni (Jul 10, 2013)

this is not a thread for religious discussion stop it


----------



## beardo (Jul 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> this is not a thread for religious discussion stop it


I appreciate that you recognise GG Allin worship is a religion, and with that I will respect your request.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 10, 2013)

kool cat knows cool.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 11, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> So your from Canada?
> 
> I speak plain English, thanks.
> 
> ...


Wow, it just got really weird in here. What sunni said.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2013)

The 'PICTURE of YOURSELF that lacks titties THREAD'..


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 11, 2013)

Woah this place is weird now...

*Crawls back into corner*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Woah this place is weird now...
> 
> *Crawls back into corner*


the whole site goes to shit without you.

we need you. hell, i need you. i'm a mess without you. i miss you so damn much. i miss being with you. i miss being near you. i miss your laugh. i miss your scent. i miss your musk. when all this gets sorted out, you and me should get an apartment together.


----------



## see4 (Jul 11, 2013)

UB. Will you do me on a treadmill?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> UB. Will you do me on a treadmill?


He might not but I might  

Anyway here's me beginning to try to dial in the campaign shots  (I took this a minute to two ago as I'm heading out the door to run and that weird snake thing on my left is my camelbak's hose. You don't run in the mojave without water.

Rough editing sorry.... I suck at PhotoShop.... I should see if I could enlist Stoned Cockatoo for some assistance with the glamour shots LOL, as if! ha! 


I apologize for the spotting on the mirror. That's the Raven's bathroom and he is not easy to clean up after.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2013)

see4 said:


> UB. Will you do me on a treadmill?


have you ever got rug burn from doing it on a carpet?

doing it on a treadmill is even worse.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> have you ever got rug burn from doing it on a carpet?
> 
> doing it on a treadmill is even worse.


Pics or it didn't happen  C'mon, give


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 11, 2013)

Where's all the RIU love gone??


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Where's all the RIU love gone??


ROFLMAO!!! Amen  It's high hot summer where I am so I'm pretty cranky. I bet everyone is suffering the summer (or winter as the case maybe), doldrums LOL At this rate we are gonna settle the 10 RIU hotties via cage match LOL


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!!! Amen  It's high hot summer where I am so I'm pretty cranky. I bet everyone is suffering the summer (or winter as the case maybe), doldrums LOL At this rate we are gonna settle the 10 RIU hotties via cage match LOL


Yeah, you're right! We should all take a nice stroll in the park to chillax!! 

Parc Güell 45 mins ago!! It's raining now but I made it home in time! 







KK (got told by the policia to put his top back on!)







Kiss me like you mean it !! Lol!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah, you're right! We should all take a nice stroll in the park to chillax!!
> 
> Parc Güell 45 mins ago!! It's raining now but I made it home in time!
> KK (got told by the policia to put his top back on!)
> ...


Holy Moley! If I'd been the policia I'd have asked him to remove his pants too! Handed him one of those speedo ........ ummm never mind... yeah all this running about is affecting the blood to my brain, sorry. Those are some gorgeous pics, all of them.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Holy Moley! If I'd been the policia I'd have asked him to remove his pants too! Handed him one of those speedo ........ ummm never mind... yeah all this running about is affecting the blood to my brain, sorry. Those are some gorgeous pics, all of them.


It's amazing what you can find on RIU!!  yeah, working on stripping him off but he's a bit prudish and won't go to the playa nudista with me. You can take the man outta England but you can't take.....


----------



## simisimis (Jul 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's amazing what you can find on RIU!!  yeah, working on stripping him off but he's a bit prudish and won't go to the playa nudista with me. You can take the man outta England but you can't take.....


haha well from what I've seen, english woman do not ask man whether they want or not, they command them, the funnier thing than this is that they listen and "behave"


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2013)

lahada those are cute shorts!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 11, 2013)

ok calm down girls 
so what u decide to do about grow now u back home ?


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 12, 2013)

Do work......


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 12, 2013)

I thought I saw a Mudshark!!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ok, these are My videos.
> 
> I'm Christ and these are My novel inventions!
> 
> ...


wow those are pretty homo-erotic videos...........


----------



## james2500 (Jul 12, 2013)

wow giggles are you digging an underground bunker?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 12, 2013)

me smoking some headband x og kush= Dog from breeder's boutique View attachment 2733795View attachment 2733798View attachment 2733814


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 12, 2013)

bluntmassa1 said:


> wow those are pretty homo-erotic videos...........


How do you figure those videos are homo-erotic?

~PEACE~


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 12, 2013)

He means you are full of yer self.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> How do you figure those videos are homo-erotic?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Ecce homo. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 12, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Ecce homo. cn












...heh, sorry, read that wrong


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Do work......
> 
> View attachment 2733591


Mining or digging a pool?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 12, 2013)

i do work ...........


----------



## Someacdude (Jul 12, 2013)

Hung 5 sheets of plywood and the door to my veg room, should be done by Sunday, picked up my first t5 8 bulb, hondo 30.


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Jul 12, 2013)

BHO does what?!


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 12, 2013)

Kinda looks like you gotta wore out hairy vagina on your face.....


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Kinda looks like you gotta wore out hairy vagina on your face.....


sig worthy...


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 12, 2013)

* picture removed *
Coming down tomorrow ... Pretty lights on the third..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i do work ...........


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Havek (Jul 13, 2013)

Ah, yes. One of _these_ threads. Bandwagon plx


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2013)

Havek said:


> Ah, yes. One of _these_ threads. Bandwagon plx
> View attachment 2735248


wtf u talkin about


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 13, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> wtf u talkin about


I don't think _he_ knows either~


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2013)

well, it is one of those threads.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 13, 2013)

This was taken in February 2013 and I still have dreadlocks


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2013)

Rayne said:


> View attachment 2735607
> 
> This was taken in February 2013 and I still have dreadlocks


you remind me of my ex + kurt cobain LOL


----------



## james2500 (Jul 13, 2013)

here's the volcano...and i had to try out the tripod with the ball head and remote shutter release...it's hard to convey the massive scale of this. In the 3rd pic are whats left of 100 foot tall fir trees.



the dome inside is growing, we get small quakes all the time.


there's a trail that goes around the top of the crater rim, we are still training for that.


see the stealthy clicker remote in my hand, real black ops stuff.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2013)

You look creepy as fuck.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You look creepy as fuck.


Im workin on it man, gimme some time


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 13, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Where's all the RIU love gone??


That's a good question.. 

Seems like most of the good, fun people who post here have been driven away by negativity.. I see it every day here myself, and to tell you the truth, I've thought about saying "fuck this place" more than a few times.. Luckily I still stay in contact with the members from the past worth a damn who are more interested in knowing someone than bitching about what they believe in. Some members here are worth more than gold! 

So, as I've learned over the years, you have to learn to take the good with the bad, in every carbon field you're bound to find a diamond..


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

Rayne said:


> View attachment 2735607
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken in February 2013 and I still have dreadlocks


you look a little unwell, allergies?.......


----------



## 420God (Jul 14, 2013)

Making the piglets friendly with my little one.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 14, 2013)

420God said:


> Making the piglets friendly with my little one.


really cool pic.....uber cute kid and piggies


----------



## neosapien (Jul 14, 2013)

420God said:


> Making the piglets friendly with my little one.


Be wary of any man that owns a pig farm. 

j/k. Looks like fun times God!


----------



## 420God (Jul 14, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Be wary of any man that owns a pig farm.
> 
> j/k. Looks like fun times God!


I'm going to be the scariest father anyone trying to date my little girl has ever met.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Jul 14, 2013)

OSD on the left, Happy Draggin, and LAC on the right.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 14, 2013)

lol, nice pic with those plants


----------



## dankdalia (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## james2500 (Jul 16, 2013)

well, whatever I was going to say I have forgotten now.......


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 16, 2013)

*

Me and my girls enjoying the COOL days in Northern Calif.*


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *View attachment 2738649
> 
> Me and my girls enjoying the COOL days in Northern Calif.*


You need to tan those stems bruh, Lol~


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 16, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2738302


Pretty girl  Like those shorts, maybe just you in them. idk. thanks for posting


----------



## Rayne (Jul 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> you remind me of my ex + kurt cobain LOL


LOL I get told I look like Kurt every now and then.


----------



## see4 (Jul 16, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's a good question..
> 
> Seems like most of the good, fun people who post here have been driven away by negativity.. I see it every day here myself, and to tell you the truth, I've thought about saying "fuck this place" more than a few times.. Luckily I still stay in contact with the members from the past worth a damn *who are more interested in knowing someone than bitching about what they believe in*. Some members here are worth more than gold!
> 
> So, as I've learned over the years, you have to learn to take the good with the bad, in every carbon field you're bound to find a diamond..


I don't want to come off as a nit-picker here, but umm, please read the bolded portion of the quote, and consider rephrasing your thoughts. Cheers!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *View attachment 2738649
> 
> Me and my girls enjoying the COOL days in Northern Calif.*



nice bro good to sit back and enjoy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 16, 2013)

When life lets me just chill thats about how i like to enjoy it!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Be wary of any man that owns a pig farm.
> 
> j/k. Looks like fun times God!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 17, 2013)

Heres a pix of racer baby some 40 years ago..


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 2739483
> 
> Heres a pix of mini racer some 40 years ago..


donny racer


----------



## potpimp (Jul 17, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 2739483
> 
> Heres a pix of mini racer some 40 years ago..


Looks like he's high on breast milk.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 17, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Looks like he's high on breast milk.


Lmao pp.. that was funny..


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Lmao pp.. that was funny..


my shit was funny 
say it ?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> my shit was funny
> say it ?




Go to bed you are drunk


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 17, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> my shit was funny
> say it ?


It.........


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2013)

"you're posting my picture where, daddy?"


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> "you're posting my picture where, daddy?"



D'awwww... Great Danes FTW


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;1bWEqwKYbYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bWEqwKYbYs[/video]
looking like a donny lab rat


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> D'awwww... Great Danes FTW


1/2 dane, 1/4 mastiff, 1/4 coonhound.













DONNY, get back in your hole!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

fuck u im not going back


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

i dont care how many types of dogs u got in one doggy my doggy tell yours stfu


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> i dont care how many types of dogs u got in one doggy my doggy tell yours stfu


and then my dog would tell your dog to shut the fuck up.

that's what happens when a DONNY runs up against a WALTER.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and then my dog would tell your dog to shut the fuck up.
> 
> that's what happens when a DONNY runs up against a WALTER.


Dont you have hatchet feet chickens buck?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> Dont you have hatchet feet chickens buck?


what in the fuck is a hatchet foot chicken, and whose sock puppet are you?


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

Why you so grumpy when theres nice weather buck? How many eggs you gettin since itsbhot out thesedays?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> Why you so grumpy when theres nice weather buck? How many eggs you gettin since itsbhot out thesedays?


why do you think i'm grumpy just because it's clear that you are a sock puppet?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you think i'm grumpy just because it's clear that you are a sock puppet?


pretty clear this guys been here before. 

I think it's trolling.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

I like you joe, dont make me cut you deep


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

i'll live

whyd ya get banned?


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

Trolling......


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

well jibber is still going strong u should be proud. be cool and we will not have problems.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 18, 2013)

Aliens dont troll, dont need too


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> D'awwww... Great Danes FTW





UncleBuck said:


> "you're posting my picture where, daddy?"



hes like my couch, don't make me move


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jul 18, 2013)

420God said:


> Making the piglets friendly with my little one.


BACON!!!! I see BACON!!!! I Love BACON!!!!


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jul 18, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> View attachment 2738302


 Well, this is what I think...


----------



## kinetic (Jul 18, 2013)

I know when I find a girl to be attractive they love it when I use the term bitch. so endearing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I know when I find a girl to be attractive they love it when I use the term bitch. so endearing


The "C" word is just a bit more effective in getting an animated response from your lady.
Of course you're not allowed to touch the girlie parts for a while after you use it though.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and then my dog would tell your dog to shut the fuck up.
> 
> that's what happens when a DONNY runs up against a WALTER.


...................


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

View attachment 2741297had to crop my brother out of it but its abeautiful photo of the two of us


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

wooow knockout

You should do some poses on your ebike like ezrider mag. That would be awesome.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 18, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to sunni again.

so naturally pretty  <3



*


----------



## kinetic (Jul 18, 2013)

great pic Sunni


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

thanks wish i could have had my brother in it , you guys could see how similar we look LOL , but i dont really want him on this site...


----------



## kinetic (Jul 18, 2013)

my mom would be pissed if she knew I had her pic up here briefly! Knowing her though she would have asked if any of the older members thought she was good looking. lol


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Jul 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I know when I find a girl to be attractive they love it when I use the term bitch. so endearing


Well my wife liked the bear anyway, she carries it around sometimes and showed it off on her FB page


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> had to crop my brother out of it but its abeautiful photo of the two of us


Well that's a shame! It would be fun to see the two of ya  Anyway I just wanted to comment on how I love seeing that smile reflected in your eyes! You look completely happy in that moment. You can't ask for more than that in life.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 18, 2013)

You folks leave the alien alone. It's not Trolling. Trust me, you like him. Funny how the same words/syntax from a different look don't register as they do from one familiar.


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2013)

yeah alien isnt trolling, lol i know who it is  but i can see verything


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah alien isnt trolling, lol i know who it is  but i can see verything


If that's true then what color are my socks, smartie ?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah alien isnt trolling, lol i know who it is  but i can see verything


Think I know who it is. 


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If that's true then what color are my socks, smartie ?


Trick question! 

your not wearing socks


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 18, 2013)

Ohhhh yes he is


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Ohhhh yes he is


I gotta get me some of those - they match my jammies.


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2741297had to crop my brother out of it but its abeautiful photo of the two of us


Sunni you're hawt.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> "you're posting my picture where, daddy?"


what lovely face labia


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 18, 2013)

its a labiador retriever


----------



## potpimp (Jul 20, 2013)

Donnys dog got banned too.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

I am merely a figment of your imagination but if I did exist in real life I might look like this


----------



## james2500 (Jul 21, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I am merely a figment of your imagination but if I did exist in real life I might look like this View attachment 2744243


lookin pretty fly for a white guy


----------



## theexpress (Jul 21, 2013)

james2500 said:


> lookin pretty fly for a white guy


----------



## james2500 (Jul 21, 2013)

hahahaha...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 21, 2013)

........


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 22, 2013)

*boo!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 22, 2013)

Is that blood?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 22, 2013)

*No. It's just paint......*


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 22, 2013)

And no my dog isn't taking a dump either.....


----------



## james2500 (Jul 22, 2013)

up at our stargazing spot tonight


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> And no my dog isn't taking a dump either.....


yeah huh...I see him I see him.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 22, 2013)

dirt you are fuckin awesome. You remind me of a guy that was on my install crew. I called him Josey Wales, you two have a similiar look about you.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 22, 2013)

james2500 said:


> up at our stargazing spot tonight


That's beautiful!! And people wonder why we live away from the city's and some times family.
I wouldn't move even if it meant my life.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> That's beautiful!! And people wonder why we live away from the city's and some times family.
> I wouldn't move even if it meant my life.


thanks dirt man, If I had to move back into town i would go nuts and it would mean other peoples lives....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm with you guys.
I don't play well in crowds.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 22, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm with you guys.
> I don't play well in crowds.


My time in the city draws near a close. I'm starting to lose it and my wife is noticing. I yearn for starry nights just by walking out my back door again. A gun shot in the night is probably some asshole jacking deer instead of some asshole shooting a guy on the corner.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 22, 2013)

My sister stopped by to set some traps for mosquito surveillance, so i asked her if she could snap a shot of me and Purple Kush row. She don't smoke weed so I only got two pictures out of her ...sorry for the cheesy smile. She asked if i was raising mosquitoes 0_0 i never have water sitting in rows for more then 2 hours


----------



## potpimp (Jul 22, 2013)

Thought I'd post a pic I shot today from where I work. That's Denali in the background; it's 250 air miles away. At almost 4 miles tall, Denali is the tallest mountain in the world (not the highest).


----------



## hexthat (Jul 22, 2013)

potpimp said:


> View attachment 2746614
> 
> Thought I'd post a pic I shot today from where I work. That's Denali in the background; it's 250 air miles away. At almost 4 miles tall, Denali is the tallest mountain in the world (not the highest).


you cant even see like 10 miles away from all the smog here in cali


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2013)

potpimp said:


> View attachment 2746614
> 
> Thought I'd post a pic I shot today from where I work. That's Denali in the background; it's 250 air miles away. At almost 4 miles tall, Denali is the tallest mountain in the world (not the highest).


You can always tell the Sourdough's Versus Chee's ~ Denali Versus McKinley.
You pass bro.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 23, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You can always tell the Sourdough's Versus Chee's ~ Denali Versus McKinley.
> You pass bro.


Thanks bro! I've been here through 3 winters, eaten dried salmon dipped in seal oil (YUCK!!), know to be more afraid of moose than bears, and could give a fuck less about what I wear or what people think about my "beater with a heater". I get my blueberries at Hatcher Pass, not Safeway, my salmon from the Kenai, Copper, Deshka, and Little Su, hand know to fish for halibut out of Deep Creek, not Homer. I've climbed Mt. Marathon and Flat Top - all the way to the summit. I've caught a 63lb King and smaller ones. I carry survival gear in my trunk in the winter but I routinely work outside in a T-shirt. I plow snow with an F-350, clear it with a Bobcat, and try to downhill ski every chance i get. I'm still not sure if I like summer here better than winter here. ...and I would *never* call our mountain after the lazy-ass that never bothered to even come see the tallest mountain in the world that was wrongfully named for him.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 23, 2013)

It's only been Denali for a couple of thousand years ~ lets name it after a dude on the spur of the moment after someone that never even saw it.


----------



## Someacdude (Jul 23, 2013)

hexthat said:


> you cant even see like 10 miles away from all the smog here in cali


Central coast is nice


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 23, 2013)

hexthat said:


> you cant even see like 10 miles away from all the smog here in cali


You need to get out of the city more often.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *boo!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 2745517*


This one ^^^^^^^^^^^

Last night as I'm sitting naked with my laptop (on my lap) and making my last sweep of RIU while I finish a vape bag of Buddha Tahoe OG in preparation for face planting. I'm just settling into zero G and whamo I see this! I screamed like a fucking girl! Hubby and doggie came off the bed like they were shot. Me I'm so loaded I forget I created this mess and I leap up and attempt to grab the Glock (hubby is being more of a gentleman and going for the Marlin instead of leaving that mule to me). I am so fucked up I can't get the Glock out of the gun case, EPIC fail!!

Hub sees the laptop on the way to the Marlin and just starts laughing and pointing as I'm hopelessly tugging at the new gun case. So now I'm laying on my back laughing.... next thing I knew it was 4 am and the new day began and hub was asking how I liked the new gun safe.... oops


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> This one ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Last night as I'm sitting naked with my laptop (on my lap) and making my last sweep of RIU while I finish a vape bag of Buddha Tahoe OG in preparation for face planting. I'm just settling into zero G and whamo I see this! I screamed like a fucking girl! Hubby and doggie came off the bed like they were shot. Me I'm so loaded I forget I created this mess and I leap up and attempt to grab the Glock (hubby is being more of a gentleman and going for the Marlin instead of leaving that mule to me). I am so fucked up I can't get the Glock out of the gun case, EPIC fail!!
> 
> Hub sees the laptop on the way to the Marlin and just starts laughing and pointing as I'm hopelessly tugging at the new gun case. So now I'm laying on my back laughing.... next thing I knew it was 4 am and the new day began and hub was asking how I liked the new gun safe.... oops


Hahahaha! Here's a nicer calmer pic. from earlier that day.


----------



## beardo (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 23, 2013)

^^^^looks like a peedo


----------



## potpimp (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like Hernando Revolver.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2013)

every year my wife and i take some pictures around the garden to send to grandma (bachie).

every year, a couple photos get left out...

*




*


----------



## potpimp (Jul 23, 2013)

Damn... tried to rep you again UB. Fine grow there man.


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2013)

ITS SO HOT

shorts!

View attachment 2749049  i worked fucking hard to wear these damnit!


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2013)

ha! i just noticed my tanktop is dirty with color from work :c


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

Daamn Sunni hot n she know it


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> ITS SO HOT
> 
> .....snip.......


Why yes, yes it is! Very hot!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> ha! i just noticed my tanktop is dirty with color from work :c


Worried we might think you a messy eater?


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Daamn Sunni hot n she know it


bawahahha welli wouldnt go that far but i have been doing insanity by shaun t, everyone says they notice the different i dont until i take a photo ima show em off damnit i worked my butt off!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 24, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Donnys dog got banned too.


Is Fab gone again? Miss him already. Tell him I said hello


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Is Fab gone again? Miss him already. Tell him I said hello


donnys will be back he asked me to ban him i figure he was just drunk so i only gave him 7 days


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2013)

sunni + unclebuck = RIU procreation heaven


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> sunni + unclebuck = RIU procreation heaven


that aside could you imagine their fucking political views on life if we had children hahaha


----------



## april (Jul 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> sunni + unclebuck = RIU procreation heaven


What about rainbow.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> that aside could you imagine their fucking political views on life if we had children hahaha



i must have borrowed cannabineer's chair, mine doesn't usually creak when i shift.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2013)

I miss rainbow.


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I miss rainbow.


yeah i havent seen her in a coons age ,


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I miss rainbow.





sunni said:


> yeah i havent seen her in a coons age ,


Me too, and me too. cn


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> donnys will be back he asked me to ban him i figure he was just drunk so i only gave him 7 days


Thanks ...................................


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> bawahahha welli wouldnt go that far but i have been doing insanity by shaun t, everyone says they notice the different i dont until i take a photo ima show em off damnit i worked my butt off!


Pictures! Pictures! 
Pictures! 
Pictures! 
Pictures! 
Pictures! 
Pictures! 
Pictures! 
Pictures! 
Pictures!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 25, 2013)

This is me not goofing off and my boys.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jul 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> This is me not goofing off and my boys.


Looks like some Emerald Triangle to me....


----------



## james2500 (Jul 25, 2013)

nice looking clan dirt, good job on the beard trim, I have rough times with that cause of my bifocals.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SNqR7tPl10s]http://youtu.be/SNqR7tPl10s[/video]


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2013)

hahahahaha as if she legit just stopped


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahahahaha as if she legit just stopped


Glad you like it. But what?


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Glad you like it. But what?


she was blabbing and making noise than gaga comes on and its like silence. LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 25, 2013)

did you watch the whole thing?


----------



## april (Jul 25, 2013)

She has gas...bouncing her helps...babies don't dance until they walk....lol new parents are hillarious


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 25, 2013)

april said:


> She has gas...bouncing her helps...babies don't dance until they walk....lol new parents are hillarious


No.. she was dancing on her own.


----------



## james2500 (Jul 25, 2013)

ok let me try again...road trip tomorrow for me n the missus, the Coast at Washington State. Here's some pix Leslie took last week, us getting outdoors. 4 walls get too confining for us. Anyone near dark sky's August 12 is the peak of the Perseid meteor showers, summer is in high gear.


----------



## april (Jul 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> No.. she was dancing on her own.


Sure...lol that's what's going on... lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 26, 2013)

james2500 said:


> ok let me try again...road trip tomorrow for me n the missus, the Coast at Washington State. Here's some pix Leslie took last week, us getting outdoors. 4 walls get too confining for us. Anyone near dark sky's August 12 is the peak of the Perseid meteor showers, summer is in high gear.
> View attachment 2750250
> View attachment 2750252
> View attachment 2750254


thats so cool thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Organic Toker (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, this thread seemed a nice place to post meself in 

That's me toking up some sativa in my gud ol' water bong  

Self shot as my bro wasn't there. It was a frigging cold night so thought I'd curl up inside and get my brain buzzed 


Much love to all,



Toker.


----------



## Organic Toker (Jul 26, 2013)

james2500 said:


> ok let me try again...road trip tomorrow for me n the missus, the Coast at Washington State. Here's some pix Leslie took last week, us getting outdoors. 4 walls get too confining for us. Anyone near dark sky's August 12 is the peak of the Perseid meteor showers, summer is in high gear.
> View attachment 2750250
> View attachment 2750252
> View attachment 2750254



Nice place!! It sure would have been a calmful and serene experience to be in a place like that. 

_May the walls bound you both no more,
Let those walls turn green and brown,
As the wind began caressing your hair,
You smiled and inhaled all that love in the fresh air._


Good health to you and Much Love 



Toker.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> This is me not goofing off and my boys.


the one in the t shirt looks nothing like u..ha...jk....cool pic...I wish my dad was cool.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 26, 2013)

I was born cool.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I was born cool.


me too.......


----------



## Organic Toker (Jul 26, 2013)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> Heres one of my glamour shots


Was that really you or just a fun pic?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 26, 2013)

wakin n bakin w my bestest buddy.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 26, 2013)

not me! our girl, she's nearly 2 now.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 26, 2013)

Shes very pretty....good day lil mate!!!...(auzzie accent)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2750939 not me! our girl, she's nearly 2 now.


She sure is a cutie.
You'll have your hands full in 14 years or so.


----------



## Organic Toker (Jul 26, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2750939 not me! our girl, she's nearly 2 now.


Aww..she is so pretty..!! May her smile protect her and make her shine


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Shes very pretty....good day lil mate!!!...(auzzie accent)


you realize i can see your deleted posts right? no they will not be on your floor lol


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 26, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> This is me not goofing off and my boys.


Holy shit man, tell me ur son on the right doesnt look exactly like Snowden... the dude who leaked info and is in like moscow right meow. lol


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 26, 2013)

and ooooo sunni busted someone lol thats mad funny.

i wonder how many dirty posts about sunnii ppl have made after they see her picture, but than they realize shes super active in the thread and will most assuredly see their post so they delete it but Sunni gets to read anyway cuz she Sees all hears all baby. lol

its prolly a gift an a curse. much like mind reading would b lol


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jul 26, 2013)

Love how RIU has only cute female mod's..Well as far as I can tell. 



last week hitting the links....


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Love how RIU has only cute female mod's..Well as far as I can tell.
> 
> View attachment 2751202
> 
> last week hitting the links....


theres only 3 of us that are female i think


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jul 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> theres only 3 of us that are female i think


Why you got to ruin my dreams????


----------



## kinetic (Jul 26, 2013)

Young Kinetic surveying his chores.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> you realize i can see your deleted posts right? no they will not be on your floor lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2013)

Work and play. I love how for me it happens within seconds of each other lol. First rip the dancefloor a new one, then get ripped.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 26, 2013)

me and two of my best friends before heading down to the show tonight, yeah im sunburnt


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> me and two of my best friends before heading down to the show tonight, yeah im sunburnt
> 
> View attachment 2751629


lol take the bandana off youll end up in jail again! LOL


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 27, 2013)

What's up with that plad puff, can't figure if that is boxers or a tucked in shirt lol, looks like boxers but their appears to be a white under shirt.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> What's up with that plad puff, can't figure if that is boxers or a tucked in shirt lol, looks like boxers but their appears to be a white under shirt.


....looks to me like plaid shorts and a grey wife blesser most likely mens swimming shorts


----------



## sisko707 (Jul 27, 2013)

Saw this thread and thought it was a fun idea. Now I haven't really exposed anywhere on this site the fact that I am not only one of the larger producing farmers in my area (full-time job all on my own), but I am also a married mother of two simply so that I get equal feedback, etc. My husband has an awesome career of his own and doesn't really get involved in what I do. So should he ever see that I posted pics on the internet, I had to stick to headshots. LMAO! They've all been taken over the last 3 months or so. Enjoy!




--------------------------------------------
No special quotes or signature.... I'm just a farmer that ROCKS at what I do.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 27, 2013)

They're just regular shorts lol Burnside skater shorts comfy and light. And the picture is in good fun everyone in our group goes with bandannas and glasses and we clear space on the floor it's not serious


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2013)

sisko707 said:


> Saw this thread and thought it was a fun idea. Now I haven't really exposed anywhere on this site the fact that I am not only one of the larger producing farmers in my area (full-time job all on my own), but I am also a married mother of two simply so that I get equal feedback, etc. My husband has an awesome career of his own and doesn't really get involved in what I do. So should he ever see that I posted pics on the internet, I had to stick to headshots. LMAO! They've all been taken over the last 3 months or so. Enjoy!
> No special quotes or signature.... I'm just a farmer that ROCKS at what I do.


Welcome to RIU !


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

LOLOL young hempy


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 27, 2013)

young hempy looks like he stepped out of a 80s sitcom, you look happy lol


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> young hempy looks like he stepped out of a 80s sitcom, you look happy lol


he was on drugs


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 27, 2013)

update

started 3 months ago at 145 7% body fat (holy shit was I skinny kinda embarrassing)




currently 170 and 8%, goal revised from 175 to 200 and 7%



I won't flood the thread but I'll post when I break milestones


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2013)

Couldn't seem to find a younger shot of GWN that didn't look derpy so here's the lumberjack shot.
I'm the Tarzan wanna-be. 

View attachment 2752766


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> update
> 
> started 3 months ago at 145 7% body fat (holy shit was I skinny kinda embarrassing)
> 
> ...


did u lift weights? look real toned lol


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 27, 2013)

of course lol I put 25 lbs on and only 1% body fat which is easy to cut off its all muscle I've added


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 27, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> update
> 
> started 3 months ago at 145 7% body fat (holy shit was I skinny kinda embarrassing)
> 
> ...


Wow.. You look ridiculously like my ex... man I wish I could post his pic lol! but you're far more toned... great job BTW!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 27, 2013)

Here's a picture of me when I was younger...

Every picture of you, is when you were younger - Mitch Hedberg rip.


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Wow.. You look ridiculously like my ex... man I wish I could post his pic lol! but you're far more toned... great job BTW!


that was her weak attempt to pick u up 
go for it dude


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

she saying in other words i fucked a guy look like u but better so she will fuck u 
and said u even look better thats a A+


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 27, 2013)

oh donny lmfao


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> that was her weak attempt to pick u up
> go for it dude


..........


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> oh donny lmfao


she was i tell you damn it 
i know bout these matters


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> ..........


what did i do now ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2013)

i will whore myself out all over this thread.


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i will whore myself out all over this thread.
> 
> View attachment 2752836


great photo buck! love the dog and the flower background is beautiful!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2013)

thanks, that's my flower garden, all from seed. building up perennials over the course of three years now.

makes me feel kinda gay that i have the best flower garden around. oh well.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 27, 2013)

Some memes are bound to come out of that pic Buck... Beautiful memes


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

sweet doggy 
mines sick im worried 
she wont eat or drink


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> thanks, that's my flower garden, all from seed. building up perennials over the course of three years now.
> 
> makes me feel kinda gay that i have the best flower garden around. oh well.


meant say your doggy is pretty 
sweet


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

damn wher u gheys get all this time make memes ?
seems all u do


----------



## chewberto (Jul 27, 2013)

Time? Pudding time? Yes


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Time? Pudding time? Yes


retarded i rather spend time swilling beer and smoking blunts


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ms7hd4e_EFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms7hd4e_EFg[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Jul 27, 2013)

Blunts are for folks with shitty weed... Why else would you ruin a beautiful flower with tobacco? Retarded? Maybe


----------



## chewberto (Jul 27, 2013)

Jesus built my growbox...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Blunts are for folks with shitty weed... Why else would you ruin a beautiful flower with tobacco? Retarded? Maybe


what ever 
u bored and UB wont troll with u 
and want make me next target 
ok


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

seems u got a shit attitude


----------



## chewberto (Jul 27, 2013)

Sure why not... Just don't wahlburg it up... And I'm not talking about marky....he know how to dance


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

still waiting for u talk more shit 
? im bored u are bored 
lets trollitup


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> sweet doggy
> mines sick im worried
> she wont eat or drink


that's no good. got a vet appointment? how long has this been going on?


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

chewberto said:


> sure why not... Just don't wahlburg it up... And i'm not talking about marky....he know how to dance


u sad fuck .........


----------



## ebgood (Jul 27, 2013)

feelin myself today, actually took a pic


----------



## chewberto (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm trying, its super hard!!


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's no good. got a vet appointment? how long has this been going on?


dude been like few days she acts fine but not herself 
the vet said she ate something dont agree with here and watch her 
im upset


----------



## chewberto (Jul 27, 2013)

DONNYS said:


> u sad fuck .........


I usually don't cry during intercourse, but I will give it a go...


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 27, 2013)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 2752973
> 
> feelin myself today, actually took a pic


feeling this [video=youtube;nNRvUadnp9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNRvUadnp9Y[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 28, 2013)

First time I ever posted a pic of myself. I know my mirror is dirty.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

ew clean your mirror thats like toothpaste spray ! >.<


----------



## ChronicGrow (Jul 28, 2013)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 2752973
> 
> feelin myself today, actually took a pic


Kinda reminded me of juicy j


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> ew clean your mirror thats like toothpaste spray ! >.<


its not toothpaste he's just very vain


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> ew clean your mirror thats like toothpaste spray ! >.<


I knew I would get hell for the dirty mirror. I did clean it......kinda. not really.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

Lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll omg


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 28, 2013)

That picture is actually like 5 months old


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 28, 2013)

It's even worse now....


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> It's even worse now....


awe gross man go clean that shit right meow!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 28, 2013)

balzac looks exactly like i thought he did.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 28, 2013)

My baby girl.

Drinking breast milk from a bottle because she chewed the fuck outta my nipple yesterday.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2754289
> 
> My baby girl.
> 
> Drinking breast milk from a bottle because she chewed the fuck outta my nipple yesterday.


LMAO!!!! Time for a chicken leg.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2754289
> 
> My baby girl.
> 
> Drinking breast milk from a bottle because she chewed the fuck outta my nipple yesterday.


just down right beautiful she is a gift, and a precious beautiful baby


----------



## ebgood (Jul 28, 2013)

ChronicGrow said:


> Kinda reminded me of juicy j


well, ironically, ever since i can remember i been poppin my collar too so...

funny tho i never got that one before. everyone says i look like pac


----------



## OddBall1st (Jul 28, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2754289
> 
> My baby girl.
> 
> Drinking breast milk from a bottle because she chewed the fuck outta my nipple yesterday.


She`s beautiful but feed that girl upright to prevent ear infections she can`t tell you about. It also helps the burping.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 29, 2013)

My daughter. Gonna melt some hearts she is. Fullpower little Leo.


----------



## gioua (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Jul 29, 2013)

sorry UB


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> sorry UB


That's the funniest thing I've seen all day. ROFL


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm getting too old to cut fire wood and it plain wore out poor Dozer
And YES I am stoned thank you..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 29, 2013)

Awwww puppeh!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 29, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'm getting too old to cut fire wood and it plain wore out poor Dozer
> And YES I am stoned thank you..
> View attachment 2754802


 Australian sheepdog? CUUUUUTE as hell man.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'm getting too old to cut fire wood and it plain wore out poor Dozer
> And YES I am stoned thank you..


Is that blood on the right pant leg just above the knee, hmmm, or just sap? Dozer's got a pretty nice tummy he's working on too. Reduce his ration of beer, ha!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 29, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Australian sheepdog? CUUUUUTE as hell man.


Na he's a corgi Shepard mix.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 29, 2013)

Baby's seven months now. The wife and I took her for a stroll down by the river. Twas a good day. Don't quote me.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 29, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Is that blood on the right pant leg just above the knee, hmmm, or just sap? Dozer's got a pretty nice tummy he's working on too. Reduce his ration of beer, ha!


That's just some left over paint from the last house I painted. And it's all on dozer he's the beer hound.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 29, 2013)

gioua said:


>



I got one for ya... This is fucking hilarious, ROOR, Get it lol


----------



## simisimis (Jul 29, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I got one for ya... This is fucking hilarious, ROOR, Get it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol inception..
Hm that pretty lion could go instead of dirtsurfr dog in a previous page ))


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 29, 2013)

simisimis said:


> lol* inception..*
> Hm that pretty lion could go instead of dirtsurfr dog in a previous page ))


Its a picture of a picture taken from within a picture to use in another picture...


----------



## dangledo (Jul 29, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'm getting too old to cut fire wood and it plain wore out poor Dozer
> And YES I am stoned thank you..
> View attachment 2754802


 is that a lazy susan for your nug stash?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 29, 2013)

dangledo said:


> is that a lazy susan for your nug stash?


Yup it holds almost all of them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2013)

rep withheld until budworm picture goes bye bye.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 29, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yup it holds almost all of them.


----------



## silasraven (Jul 29, 2013)

after looking at UB he just doesn't seem as powerful and untouchable anymore. i thought you looked different UB, there was that fat ass blonde dude you had as your pic. he looked like a prick who is unhappy just to be unhappy. but the real picture of you. well fuck you just look like some trust fund kid.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 29, 2013)

silasraven said:


> after looking at UB he just doesn't seem as powerful and untouchable anymore. i thought you looked different UB, there was that fat ass blonde dude you had as your pic. he looked like a prick who is unhappy just to be unhappy. but the real picture of you. well fuck you just look like some trust fund kid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2013)

silasraven said:


> after looking at UB he just doesn't seem as powerful and untouchable anymore. i thought you looked different UB, there was that fat ass blonde dude you had as your pic. he looked like a prick who is unhappy just to be unhappy. but the real picture of you. well fuck you just look like some trust fund kid.


well chugga chugga choo choo, you really rustled my jimmies.


----------



## april (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Baby's seven months now. The wife and I took her for a stroll down by the river. Twas a good day. Don't quote me.
> 
> View attachment 2754838


She's getting so big... I feel privileged being able to be a part of this. Thanks for sharing. 
SH420


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 29, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Blunts are for folks with shitty weed... Why else would you ruin a beautiful flower with tobacco? Retarded? Maybe


It gives you a slight buzz from the nicotine in the tobacco that gives you a slight lightheaded feeling that enhances the high effect of that beautiful flower.


----------



## chewberto (Jul 29, 2013)

Situation420 said:


> It gives you a slight buzz from the nicotine in the tobacco that gives you a slight lightheaded feeling that enhances the high effect of that beautiful flower.


If by enhance you mean, a slightly nauseous chemical addition to your clear cannabis high, then I guess I see your point... That's not a good enough reason...swag is what you are smoking


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 29, 2013)

It opens you're Capillaries'..


----------



## ebgood (Jul 29, 2013)

FN LOVE BLUNTS! and not because of shitty weed. i just love the taste of it


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

You ever roll with raw papers eb???


----------



## ebgood (Jul 29, 2013)

yessir. i love my bob marley long hemp papers


----------



## ebgood (Jul 29, 2013)

i frequently switch my tokin methods


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> sorry UB


Welcome aboard sir


----------



## chewberto (Jul 30, 2013)

I know people like to smoke blunts... But Because it tastes good? Is it cause of the flavored tobacco wrap? ... Because the shit I smoke does not need any fake flavor enhancement.... And my palette will not allow me to spoil my efforts in cultivation by raping the flavonoids and terpenes with overpowering awful cancer tobacco, just saying.... However if its some straight hayride from improper drying and or curing, wrap that crap up like your dick before before sticking some lips.....


----------



## chewberto (Jul 30, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I got one for ya... This is fucking hilarious, ROOR, Get it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit I'm crying right now from sure joy... "Can you feel the buck tonight" bwahahaha this is the best meme ever created, I feel kinda sad nobody makes them of me,


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 30, 2013)

silasraven said:


> after looking at UB he just doesn't seem as powerful and untouchable anymore. i thought you looked different UB, there was that fat ass blonde dude you had as your pic. he looked like a prick who is unhappy just to be unhappy. but the real picture of you. well fuck you just look like some trust fund kid.


LOL you saw buck as powerful?! don't get me wrong, the dude is funny and if you're going against him, expect some nice insults lol.. but powerful? untouchable? haha.. well yeah, he's untouchable, it's the internet.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> well chugga chugga choo choo, you really rustled my jimmies.


 Next thing you know he'll be cutting some fan leaves off his flowering plants. Damn hippies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> LOL you saw buck as powerful?! don't get me wrong, the dude is funny and if you're going against him, expect some nice insults lol.. but powerful? untouchable? haha.. well yeah, he's untouchable, it's the internet.


my internet penis is getting pretty large now.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 30, 2013)

dammit buck.. now I'm here thinking you're the tetris champion AND your E-penis is bigger than mine  

fuck it.. gonna smoke a bowl lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> well chugga chugga choo choo, you really rustled my jimmies.


There ya go the first sign of incipient Fall! When the troll hunters begin to exhibit less enthusiasm for the kill you know school is right around the corner!



dirtsurfr said:


> It opens you're Capillaries'..


I'm so fucked up I kept sitting here trying to figure out wtf you are talking about caterpillars! OH my! Then I realized you were fucked up too  Nicotine = vasoconstriction 

Hey I'm speaking english let me parse that verb 
I am fucked up
You are fucked up
We are fucked up


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 30, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> There ya go the first sign of incipient Fall! When the troll hunters begin to exhibit less enthusiasm for the kill you know school is right around the corner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am fucked up
You are fucked up
We are fucked up
Pass the pipe!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 30, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Next thing you know he'll be cutting some fan leaves off his flowering plants. Damn hippies.



Also did you know that if you do cut the fan leaves off they wont turn brown.....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 30, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Also did you know that if you do cut the fan leaves off they wont turn brown.....


 Indeed, we all should know by now pre-emptive measures are the way to go. I just go out there with a weed-hacker once in a while, trim them into cubes. Nothing like landscaped weed I can tell you that.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

Buzzed hempy


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 1, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> View attachment 2758383 Buzzed hempy



Konichiwa Hempysan...


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Never really understood the infatuation with blunts.......is it bad weed masked by flavored wrapping paper or is it a likeness of wasting herb ????
Not hating just trying to understand something that perhaps is UN-understandable.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

raw unbleached hemp papers. burn smooth, taste good.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Fair enough


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Just because it's been awhile.....


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

you look thinner gigs.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> you look thinner gigs.


I was about to say the same thing...You losing weight, bro?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> you look thinner gigs.


Si, I always get chubby over the winter time lol. summertime is my friend. 

No bueno for winter for giggles


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Never really understood the infatuation with blunts.......is it bad weed masked by flavored wrapping paper or is it a likeness of wasting herb ????
> Not hating just trying to understand something that perhaps is UN-understandable.


 Where I come from 'blunt' is used to describe a 'huge fuckin joint' not something made using a certain kind of paper. I must remember that before talking abut blunts on here lol...

I believe in bongs anyhow. The only thing that gets wasted, is you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Si, I always get chubby over the winter time lol. summertime is my friend.
> 
> No bueno for winter for giggles


Water weight ?
Because no doubt you folks down there are sweating your ass's off.
It hits 70 here & we be bitchin.

I feel for you, but wouldn't trade weather with you for anything !

Edit: Good seeing you back Gig's.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Water weight ?
> Because no doubt you folks down there are sweating your ass's off.
> It hits 70 here & we be bitchin.
> 
> ...


Just weight in general, I always gain like 30-40lbs in the winter as my job doesn't work in the winter time so I have about 5 months off out of a year and well lets just say I love food and it gets to me not being active lol. 

It's all good I've lost it all back and some this time, gotta look good at the beach you know


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Kitchen floor complete, now onto my trim and other projects....


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Before






After


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice work, was wondering were you went..


----------



## Someacdude (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice job, is that 5/16 tongue and grove?


giggles26 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 1, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Nice work, was wondering were you went..


Thanks, I went fishing 



Someacdude said:


> Nice job, is that 5/16 tongue and grove?


Yea, I love the smaller wood, it's an old Victorian house so it fits perfect.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 1, 2013)

-Reminds me of a job I did a few years ago in Adin. We sanded and re-stained these walls.
The last room we did it was balmy out so we had the doors open, 1/2 way thru a thunder storm hit 
and we had 3 goats come running in hiding from all the noise. What a mess LOL!
Goat hair allover the freshly done work....


----------



## Someacdude (Aug 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks, I went fishing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Just because it's been awhile.....


WOW!

Congrats giggles! You look great!


----------



## james2500 (Aug 1, 2013)

we have had a lot of dry weather in the Cascades, even some wildfires near Goldendale Wa....today we took a break and drove to the coast. It was a good day.

here is the dry side



here's the coastal mountains


the beach, 60f and wet.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Just weight in general, I always gain like 30-40lbs in the winter as my job doesn't work in the winter time so I have about 5 months off out of a year and well lets just say I love food and it gets to me not being active lol.
> 
> It's all good I've lost it all back and some this time, gotta look good at the beach you know


 I found a way around that. I go full vegan in winter, no carbs either. You can eat as much as you want and leave the weight behind you as you walk down the street bro 
It's not how much you eat, it's WHAT you eat. Just steer clear of carbs and you'll be fit as hell real soon. I also have very little work in winter, been in that boat a thousand times lol...


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I found a way around that. I go full vegan in winter, no carbs either. You can eat as much as you want and leave the weight behind you as you walk down the street bro
> It's not how much you eat, it's WHAT you eat. Just steer clear of carbs and you'll be fit as hell real soon. I also have very little work in winter, been in that boat a thousand times lol...


if i cut out carb's i'd shrink 

I'm on a 4000 calorie 200g of protein a day diet and I've only gone up 1% body fat in the 25 lbs I've gained because I'm using and taking in it all correctly/spread out

that said I don't eat candy/junkfood/icecream etc


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd hate to try and get all of that through only vegetables would be sooooo much


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> if i cut out carb's i'd shrink
> 
> I'm on a 4000 calorie 200g of protein a day diet and I've only gone up 1% body fat in the 25 lbs I've gained because I'm using and taking in it all correctly/spread out
> 
> that said I don't eat candy/junkfood/icecream etc


 Oh yeah we're all different. If you DON't want to lose weight real fast then don't do what I said at all. Then again, I shrink down to my ideal 68 kilos and then stay there. And I really like the super-high energy levels too, it's amazing! 
Processed sugars are poison, good stuff that you can manage to keep away from it. If I can stop dropping a spoonful of the stuff in my coffee then I'll be totally sugar-free, but I find it harder to kick than even cigarettes were. 

All depends on your goals, what you want out of your body. I want to be light and quick, like an elf lol...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I'd hate to try and get all of that through only vegetables would be sooooo much


 All the stuff you want is more in nuts and grains than veggies. Veggies are a great base to build on, then you have to tweak it out with superfoods if I can put it like that. I'm a freak for nuts and seeds so there's nothing I don't get into my system. 
And once you start thinking about leaving certain stuff out of your diet, you start thinking really creatively with your food. Well I like cooking to relax so to me at least it's fun trying out different stuff


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm sure its doable but I've become dependent on meat and 



love this stuff, probably the cleanest gainer on the market. beef protein isolate instead of whey so the creatine is natural and doesn't fuck with my liver, excellent product


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

OH sorry mate, I only click now you're building muscle mass doh... I'll admit this: I have never met a vegan 'builder' in my life lol. No it just won't work for you mate, not unless you want to spend ALL your time eating.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

Also just have to add I don't follow the diet permanently and it's not out of ANY moral issue. It just helps keep me light and bouncy when I need it to. So it's something I can recommend to people that want the same as I do, to just lighten up a bit and get all agile again without too much stress.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I'm sure its doable but I've become dependent on meat and
> 
> View attachment 2759832
> 
> love this stuff, probably the cleanest gainer on the market. beef protein isolate instead of whey so the creatine is natural and doesn't fuck with my liver, excellent product



I remember doing all that crap when i was playing football. Once you stop it all goes away. Have any mood swing yet LOL

Creatine mad me so irritable


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> OH sorry mate, I only click now you're building muscle mass doh... I'll admit this: I have never met a vegan 'builder' in my life lol. No it just won't work for you mate, not unless you want to spend ALL your time eating.


google vegan bodybuilding.....

theres plenty of vegan athletes


----------



## kinetic (Aug 2, 2013)

Sunni, what about wool? No fleece I suppose for vegans?


----------



## kinetic (Aug 2, 2013)

oh and mad hammish, Arian Foster, Running Back for the Houston Texans is vegan. Hes pretty good at his job too, not justa bench warmer.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

Didn't say they're not out there  Said I don't know any. Which I don't. Googling won't change that lol. To be quite frank I am not all that interested in debating the merits of diets etc, I've had my fair share of them already all I did was let somebody that seems to be in a position I am in often know how I personally deal with it. Might help, who knows. 

Matter of fact, I don't know many ATHLETES, let alone enough to draw a comparison between carnivorous, vegetarian and vegan. Me and the jocks just never got along that much. Exceptions in places of course I don't like to make brash generalisations, but me and the sporty guys never saw eye to eye. 

Arian Foster:

http://deadspin.com/5959151/arian-foster-is-vegan-except-for-when-he-eats-chicken

oooooh see my sig....


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Didn't say they're not out there  Said I don't know any. Which I don't. Googling won't change that lol. To be quite frank I am not all that interested in debating the merits of diets etc, I've had my fair share of them already all I did was let somebody that seems to be in a position I am in often know how I personally deal with it. Might help, who knows.
> 
> Matter of fact, I don't know many ATHLETES, let alone enough to draw a comparison between carnivorous, vegetarian and vegan. Me and the jocks just never got along that much. Exceptions in places of course I don't like to make brash generalisations, but me and the sporty guys never saw eye to eye.
> 
> ...


 i think you took my comment way out of context, all i was saying is that there is vegan bodybuilders and if you were interested google it and youll find some jeesh


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2013)

kinetic said:


> oh and mad hammish, Arian Foster, Running Back for the Houston Texans is vegan. Hes pretty good at his job too, not justa bench warmer.


and all this time i thought all football players lived off chunky soup


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 2, 2013)

srh88 said:


> and all this time i thought all football players lived off chunky soup


Campbells chunky!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think you took my comment way out of context, all i was saying is that there is vegan bodybuilders and if you were interested google it and youll find some jeesh


Steroids are more important to body building than protein


----------



## kinetic (Aug 2, 2013)

mad hammish, Im sensing a little defensiveness, its ok buddy, smoke a bowl, no one was attacking you, just having a convo.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 2, 2013)

ME, at Novotel Suvarnabhumi Airport Hotel ... Bangkok lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

whut no "company" or is she holding the camera? lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh shit u got me! yes my MUM was holding the camera. I took my mum to Ireland for a week and then stopped at Bangkok overnight. Aren't I a nice son?>\


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

haha. i went to thailand with my mother once, she doesn't talk to me any more.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm 34. She gave me a curfew in Bangkok. Did I mention I was 34?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I'd hate to try and get all of that through only vegetables would be sooooo much


yeah im in the same boat.. constantly eating veggies fruits and nuts/seeds. Its a lot of food for sure but ive noticed quite the cut, my 8 pack has come out to play finally.. I do bust my ass in the gym but judging on pictures of you I would suggest you keep it going with the high calorie/protein mix.. I would also suggest heavy weight low reps from what ive seen your doing high rep stuff, if your looking to gain mass that's just not the way to do it. you can put on the mass and refine it later once you fine tune your diet after you put the weight on. I just hit the 185 mark.. and we will see how the vegetarian diet changes that. Im pseudo veggie head.. I still use the raw mass gainer from GNC which im sure has a bunch of ground up animals in it.. and still get down on chocolate milk, besides those two vices I don't fux with meat.. I have noticed I can sleep better at night and have a bunch of engery, my mind seems clearer too, and my completion is better.. lets see how I am in a week or two


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> yeah im in the same boat.. constantly eating veggies fruits and nuts/seeds. Its a lot of food for sure but ive noticed quite the cut, my 8 pack has come out to play finally.. I do bust my ass in the gym but judging on pictures of you I would suggest you keep it going with the high calorie/protein mix.. I would also suggest heavy weight low reps from what ive seen your doing high rep stuff, if your looking to gain mass that's just not the way to do it. you can put on the mass and refine it later once you fine tune your diet after you put the weight on. I just hit the 185 mark.. and we will see how the vegetarian diet changes that. Im pseudo veggie head.. I still use the raw mass gainer from GNC which im sure has a bunch of ground up animals in it.. and still get down on chocolate milk, besides those two vices I don't fux with meat.. I have noticed I can sleep better at night and have a bunch of engery, my mind seems clearer too, and my completion is better.. lets see how I am in a week or two


the first sign of a healthy body they say is skin changing


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 2, 2013)

snuck out, got tattoo, new needle, new ink!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> yeah im in the same boat.. constantly eating veggies fruits and nuts/seeds. Its a lot of food for sure but ive noticed quite the cut, my 8 pack has come out to play finally.. I do bust my ass in the gym but judging on pictures of you I would suggest you keep it going with the high calorie/protein mix.. I would also suggest heavy weight low reps from what ive seen your doing high rep stuff, if your looking to gain mass that's just not the way to do it. you can put on the mass and refine it later once you fine tune your diet after you put the weight on. I just hit the 185 mark.. and we will see how the vegetarian diet changes that. Im pseudo veggie head.. I still use the raw mass gainer from GNC which im sure has a bunch of ground up animals in it.. and still get down on chocolate milk, besides those two vices I don't fux with meat.. I have noticed I can sleep better at night and have a bunch of engery, my mind seems clearer too, and my completion is better.. lets see how I am in a week or two


that's actually how I've been doing it, never sacrificing form and doing 8 reps at max weight. if it gets to the point I can do 12 comfortably I up the weight, when I started I was 7% body fat so my cut hasn't left me even with the crazy amount of food etc I've been taking in. I want to get to 205 then cut back to 200


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I remember doing all that crap when i was playing football. Once you stop it all goes away. Have any mood swing yet LOL
> 
> Creatine mad me so irritable



no mood swing, this gainer doesn't have the usual shitload of artificial creatine added to it. it does contain a small amount but it's natural from the beef protein isolate so as opposed to taking it in then just pissing it out this one actually helps


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> ....snip....
> I believe in bongs anyhow. The only thing that gets wasted, is you.


Did someone say bongs?


My new bong in it's natural habitat.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

Loove me a Roor


----------



## brek (Aug 2, 2013)

Me wearing a mask I made from a palm frond.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 2, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> that's actually how I've been doing it, never sacrificing form and doing 8 reps at max weight. if it gets to the point I can do 12 comfortably I up the weight, when I started I was 7% body fat so my cut hasn't left me even with the crazy amount of food etc I've been taking in. I want to get to 205 then cut back to 200


 Ive always done 10 reps 4 sets, no matter if its chest (incline/decline/flat) arms, legs, abs, shit even forearms haha .. if I can do 15 at max weight I add 10 pounds.. just got to two plates and a 25 @ ten on flat bench. I hear yah with the cut some people just have a fast metabolism.. I have no idea how to calculate body fat.. don't you need to like get into a tub of water and measure your volume or something haha


----------



## Someacdude (Aug 2, 2013)

By the way are you still sore? lol


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Ive always done 10 reps 4 sets, no matter if its chest (incline/decline/flat) arms, legs, abs, shit even forearms haha .. if I can do 15 at max weight I add 10 pounds.. just got to two plates and a 25 @ ten on flat bench. I hear yah with the cut some people just have a fast metabolism.. I have no idea how to calculate body fat.. don't you need to like get into a tub of water and measure your volume or something haha


I just broke 170 on bench as my max out for 6 reps so I can basically bench my body weight and 215 on chest flys 6 reps. really trying to build my chest so I hit it hard after recovery day because when I first started I wasn't working it the way I should. and I have a scale that does it for me. A good way to roughly eyeball it is that abs come in at 10% body fat and under


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Ive always done 10 reps 4 sets, no matter if its chest (incline/decline/flat) arms, legs, abs, shit even forearms haha .. if I can do 15 at max weight I add 10 pounds.. just got to two plates and a 25 @ ten on flat bench. I hear yah with the cut some people just have a fast metabolism.. I have no idea how to calculate body fat.. don't you need to like get into a tub of water and measure your volume or something haha


Water was the most accurate and cheapest but caliper's do ok if the person knows wtf they are doing or so I was told. I'd love to learn more about dexa.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Water was the most accurate and cheapest but caliper's do ok if the person knows wtf they are doing or so I was told. I'd love to learn more about dexa.


just cut a leg off or something and see how much fats in there


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Ive always done 10 reps 4 sets, no matter if its chest (incline/decline/flat) arms, legs, abs, shit even forearms haha .. if I can do 15 at max weight I add 10 pounds.. just got to two plates and a 25 @ ten on flat bench. I hear yah with the cut some people just have a fast metabolism.. I have no idea how to calculate body fat.. don't you need to like get into a tub of water and measure your volume or something haha


you really only need to do 5-6 reps at max weight to break down the muscle if you do them slow with good form. 8 is just to make sure it's been fully done though I usually do 10 and up the weight at 12


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 2, 2013)

fuck recovery day! haha look up ct fletcher stupid swell its these black dudes who are ripped city.. i do chest, arms, and abs every day.. glamour muscles for miles. i do recovery on legs and other muscles when im targeting strange shit.. i hit the gym for like 3 hours a day so i run out of things to do. My only true recovery day is after i ride, and i literally can't move.. its a forced recovery, and i take it!

[video=youtube_share;JHiKDa4ip_Q]http://youtu.be/JHiKDa4ip_Q[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 2, 2013)

one more for perfectionist and yeha i know these arn't pictures of me i understand that. Still funny crazy shit.

[video=youtube_share;LAhNyvTF5Uw]http://youtu.be/LAhNyvTF5Uw[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2013)

srh88 said:


> just cut a leg off or something and see how much fats in there


ROFLMAO!! Yes I must admit this strategy has a certain elegance and accuracy. The problem is the client's usually request a non-destructive method of measurement.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2013)

But I thought the whole point of this exercise was to *get* Cut !


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2013)

View attachment 2760547View attachment 2760548 eh its been a while heres me , and heres the biscotti's i made today lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

wow...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> wow...


I said the exact same thing... those biscotti look fuckin delicious!!!

SH420


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> fuck recovery day! haha look up ct fletcher stupid swell its these black dudes who are ripped city.. i do chest, arms, and abs every day.. glamour muscles for miles. i do recovery on legs and other muscles when im targeting strange shit.. i hit the gym for like 3 hours a day so i run out of things to do. My only true recovery day is after i ride, and i literally can't move.. its a forced recovery, and i take it!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;JHiKDa4ip_Q]http://youtu.be/JHiKDa4ip_Q[/video]



you might not go backwards but you won't move forward as quickly, chest takes 2-3 days to fully recover if you break it down properly. I do arms both days (i do 2 days on 1 day off). I get insanely bored on recovery day because I spend 3 hours the other two days but its a necessary evil. if you do it right you will actually see the majority of your gains on the recovery day not the workout day when your muscles are passive, I just eat a ton on recovery and play poker usually. even body builders recommend recovery especially for chest.

normally when I come in after my 1 day off I start with legs to release the testosterone then move to abs (decline sit ups leg raises and oblique kicks). after abs its onto free weights where I start with v fly's into arnold presses then a heavy chest routine with flat incline and decline chest press on freeweights. after chest heavy triceps biceps shoulders and back rows, then move off free weights and go over to lat pulldowns and pyramid curls for bicep and back. from there upper chest outward press and fly machine then a quick round on bench followed by pull ups and dips. then tricep and bicep machines and im done.

day 2 is usually heavy legs abs bicep tricep and back because the chest is still recovering. 

day 3 recover with a ton of protein

rinse and repeat


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

beautiful as ever sunni  <3


----------



## kinetic (Aug 2, 2013)

inda and perfectionist, just a couple of guys sharing vids of other muscled out men grunting.

sorry guys I had to.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's a cool thread I found in the sports section.

https://www.rollitup.org/sports/700721-what-kind-exercise-do-you.html


----------



## ebgood (Aug 2, 2013)

..........
View attachment 2760743


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 2, 2013)

edit wrong thread


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 2, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2760547View attachment 2760548 eh its been a while heres me , and heres the biscotti's i made today lol



...and to think that both dishes likely have pot in them 

(Couldn't help that one, sorry!)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...and to think that both dishes likely have pot in them
> 
> (Couldn't help that one, sorry!)


View attachment 2760788

View attachment 2760789

Your turn bro.
I have yet to see what you look like & now just might be the time.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 2, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 2760788
> 
> View attachment 2760789
> 
> ...


Tis hunting season here - and we're not talking "veggies", LOL. I'm thinking of going about half way to Glenallen this year to get a moose or maybe just hit the Denali and hope for a moose AND a caribou.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Tis hunting season here - and we're not talking "veggies", LOL. I'm thinking of going about half way to Glenallen this year to get a moose or maybe just hit the Denali and hope for a moose AND a caribou.


I'm in Tok every year for moose.
Secret spot I am not allowed to divulge, but it is in the "Any Bull" area. 
Check here for last year's (and several other year's) results.
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/180773-big-game-hunters-show-your.html


----------



## potpimp (Aug 2, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm in Tok every year for moose.
> Secret spot I am not allowed to divulge, but it is in the "Any Bull" area.
> Check here for last year's (and several other year's) results.
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/180773-big-game-hunters-show-your.html


That would be quite a drive for me but I'd do it to get a good bull. I also want a sheep and a billy. I would have to have the sheep head mounted but the billy would have to be a full body mount, to go over the fireplace, standing on a rock sticking out just a few inches. My best two whitetails were a perfect 10 point; not much for size but perfect symmetry, and a HUGE 9 point that was 23" between the tines and about 7" around the bases. I also took a doe that was over 300 lbs live weight. We got 189 lbs of *deboned* meat from her.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 2, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 2760788
> 
> View attachment 2760789
> 
> ...


...ha! I'm waaay too shy for that - but I appreciate the...friggin' putting me on the spot


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...ha! I'm waaay too shy for that - but I appreciate the...friggin' putting me on the spot


You will give in one of these days - a moment of weakness, a hit of Indica & * poof * you'll be a internet sensation.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 2, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You will give in one of these days - a moment of weakness, a hit of Indica & * poof * you'll be a internet sensation.


...lol, lol


----------



## kinetic (Aug 2, 2013)

I did it. it felt good. real good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I also want a sheep and a billy. I would have to have the sheep head mounted but the billy would have to be a full body mount, to go over the fireplace, standing on a rock sticking out just a few inches.


For a quality sheep I always put in for the TMA - got drawn in 09 & took a really tight & flaring 36 X 13. For Goat I would suggest you shoot me a PM - I have connects & local knowledge. 
View attachment 2760833


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

Had to snap a picture of me looking some what spiffy lol. Off to the wedding reception


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 4, 2013)

I hate the fact that people think I'm some backstreet "thug" dime bag dealer because of my avatar. 

Maybe I should change it. I've had it for so long tho.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 4, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I hate the fact that people think I'm some backstreet "thug" dime bag dealer because of my avatar.
> 
> Maybe I should change it. I've had it for so long tho.


I will admit that's what I thought, but then you posted a pic and I was like awww snuggly bear


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I will admit that's what I thought, but then you posted a pic and I was like awww snuggly bear


....................


----------



## zVice (Aug 4, 2013)

All I think about when I see your handle is "ball sack" 



Balzac89 said:


> I hate the fact that people think I'm some backstreet "thug" dime bag dealer because of my avatar.
> 
> Maybe I should change it. I've had it for so long tho.


----------



## 420God (Aug 4, 2013)

I love operating heavy machinery while high.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 4, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I hate the fact that people think I'm some backstreet "thug" dime bag dealer because of my avatar.
> 
> Maybe I should change it. I've had it for so long tho.


It's the iconic bad guy pic but reading your posts sends a different message all together. A book, it's cover and all that jazz


----------



## james2500 (Aug 4, 2013)

a walk in the woods next to a river yesterday. a snack of red grapes havarti cheese and french rolls with a dessert of white rhino. we were supposed to go kayaking this morning but i slept in, it gets too windy if we wait too long....soooooo maybe this morning I should chase leslie around the house


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 4, 2013)

Sounds like a perfect day man! Peace out.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2013)

Every time I see your posts it reminds me of this...


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Y4TqewurV78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4TqewurV78[/video]


My sn wasn't meant to be an allusion to ballsack


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 4, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> It's the iconic bad guy pic but reading your posts sends a different message all together. A book, it's cover and all that jazz


Says the guy who has Alex as an avatar.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 4, 2013)

Balzac, I'll recognize you if I run into you, but will you recognize me?


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 4, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Balzac, I'll recognize you if I run into you, but will you recognize me?


I don't think I've ever seen a pic of you. so no>? lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 4, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I hate the fact that people think I'm some backstreet "thug" dime bag dealer because of my avatar.
> 
> Maybe I should change it. I've had it for so long tho.


You don't hustle slices in alleyways???


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 4, 2013)

My sleuthing produced one deleted image of yourself kinetic.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 4, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> My sleuthing produced one deleted image of yourself kinetic.


Interesting.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 4, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Maybe I should change it. I've had it for so long tho.


mb just change the bandana. Btw...what does Balzac mean? I'm guessing 89 was the year u were born?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2013)

That is a good movie that is currently on Netflix btw. If you like foreign movies.


----------



## hereshegrows (Aug 5, 2013)

View attachment 2764101I hope everyone is enjoy their summer. I have a full week off all too myself, I think I'm going to go find some beach to lay on and some trouble to stir up, anyone in, lol?


----------



## james2500 (Aug 5, 2013)

oh yeah beach, full moon, bonfire, cheap whiskey, bound to be a story there....

outdoors!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2764101I hope everyone is enjoy their summer. I have a full week off all too myself, I think I'm going to go find some beach to lay on and some trouble to stir up, anyone in, lol?


damn can I come lay in the beach towel with ya


----------



## hereshegrows (Aug 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> damn can I come lay in the beach towel with ya


lol, We can share as long as you don't hog it all and mind your manners. 

I just packed my car and I'm heading off to try my luck at surfing, I've never done it before. Maybe some hot surf dude will rescue me, even if I'm not drowning.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Kinetic you change your mind?


----------



## medicineforpatients (Aug 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> lol, We can share as long as you don't hog it all and mind your manners.
> 
> I just packed my car and I'm heading off to try my luck at surfing, I've never done it before. Maybe some hot surf dude will rescue me, even if I'm not drowning.


 I wanna go surfinggggggg.


----------



## hereshegrows (Aug 5, 2013)

Meet me on the beach in Tofino! I'd be the one drowning lol.


----------



## simisimis (Aug 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Meet me on the beach in Tofino! I'd be the one drowning lol.


nice attitude, u sure u're going to surf there or perhaps mainly to hunt some hairy chest Haselhofs with your 'drowning' act? ))

what kind of surfing? 
I myself took holidays, next two weeks will be windsurfing till i'll drop dead from tiredness.. 
don't give up, falling from board is a part of THE fun ))


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2013)

View attachment 2764348View attachment 2764349

I love her


----------



## kinetic (Aug 5, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Kinetic you change your mind?


I put one up last night rigjt after the pm. Wasnt up long once amerikkkaner started attacking me.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> lol, We can share as long as you don't hog it all and mind your manners.
> 
> I just packed my car and I'm heading off to try my luck at surfing, I've never done it before. Maybe some hot surf dude will rescue me, even if I'm not drowning.


if by mind ur manners u mean not to touch ur booty i cant promise that


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wha ha happened?


----------



## BygonEra (Aug 5, 2013)

Aww why does everyone keep deleting their pics?!


----------



## gioua (Aug 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2764348View attachment 2764349
> 
> I love her


How Cute!! We had our Grand baby at a birthday party and she was not happy with everyone cept my wife... and then I got some ice cream and low and behold I had a new buddy!! She makes this grrrrrr sound when she is not fed quick enough...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2013)

monday is spray day. BT this week.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like I'm gonna have "Welcome to the Jungle" stuck in my head the next few hours.  Good job bro.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have "Welcome to the Jungle" stuck in my head the next few hours.  Good job bro.


i wait all year for summer to get here, then i just want it to be over already.

stretch should be done in two-three weeks. then we get to worry about $15k worth of flowers sitting in my backyard for a while.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Aww why does everyone keep deleting their pics?!


 cuzz mother fuckers don't wanna go to jail


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2013)

heres a pick of me in a wild field of pure thai sativa... lol im just bullshitting its just good ole Illinois hemp.. but cool has fuck to see growing wildly in the time of this crazy ass war on drugs.. like a light at the end of a dark tunnel


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2013)

im a lil over 6'2 some of those plants were 11-12 feet tall


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> monday is spray day. BT this week.


What are you spraying?



theexpress said:


> heres a pick of me in a wild field of pure thai sativa... lol im just bullshitting its just good ole Illinois hemp.. but cool has fuck to see growing wildly in the time of this crazy ass war on drugs.. like a light at the end of a dark tunnel


Wild like you came across this patch of marijuana plants?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 6, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What are you spraying?


Quote on the pic says he's spraying BT...For budworms. And express' quote says wild Illinois Hemp. Are you seeing allright tonight, Pada? Been a while since your last eye exam? You need some insurance, buddy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> monday is spray day. BT this week.





Metasynth said:


> Quote on the pic says he's spraying BT...For budworms. And express' quote says wild Illinois Hemp. Are you seeing allright tonight, Pada? Been a while since your last eye exam? You need some insurance, buddy.


Apparently, lol

Thank you for clarifying

Fuck budworms!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes giggles had a few edibles this xmas....


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2013)

Please dad don't throw me in the trash..


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2013)

Last one for today...

sorry for the clutter.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> How Cute!! We had our Grand baby at a birthday party and she was not happy with everyone cept my wife... and then I got some ice cream and low and behold I had a new buddy!! She makes this grrrrrr sound when she is not fed quick enough...


Esther grunts when she is happy. Usually when she sees the nipple or an interesting face.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> monday is spray day. BT this week.


Buck, those shorts have GOT to go.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Buck, those shorts have GOT to go.


they're swimming trunks. it's laundry day today.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> they're swimming trunks. it's laundry day today.


 don't lie u been wearing those all month....


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> don't lie u been wearing those all month....


about a week now, but only during the day.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2765733
> Ganja cures all except for red eye.


----------



## lolikun (Aug 6, 2013)

Me and my cousin! I went to visit my family today, haven't seen 'em in a while.
I'm also excited to have finally gotten my Ninja too~ ^w^ SO MUCH FUN.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 6, 2013)

lolikun said:


> View attachment 2766108
> Me and my cousin! I went to visit my family today, haven't seen 'em in a while.
> I'm also excited to have finally gotten my Ninja too~ ^w^ SO MUCH FUN.


Nice bike! My best friend in highschool used to ride a Yamaha R7 and do all kinds of crazy shit on it. Glad to see you are wearing a helmet too.


----------



## lolikun (Aug 6, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Nice bike! My best friend in highschool used to ride a Yamaha R7 and do all kinds of crazy shit on it. Glad to see you are wearing a helmet too.


Man, them R7's are nice bikes~ they're for racing aren't they?
And of course, i always wear my helmet xD I'm so clumsy.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Buck, those shorts have GOT to go.


She means take them off; she wants to have your baby.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2013)

potpimp said:


> She means take them off; she wants to have your baby.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 6, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Man, them R7's are nice bikes~ they're for racing aren't they?
> And of course, i always wear my helmet xD I'm so clumsy.


Im pretty sure they are. He topped his out at 167 on interstate when we where 16 Lol. Dude was a fuckin nutcase.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> monday is spray day. BT this week.


 BADASS. That's just badass. A grow like that takes balls of steel.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Im pretty sure they are. He topped his out at 167 on interstate when we where 16 Lol. Dude was a fuckin nutcase.


*"Was"* a nutcase ?
Does that mean he's no longer with us ?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *"Was"* a nutcase ?
> Does that mean he's no longer with us ?


Was as in he used to be really cool but joined the air force a year out of high school and is now training to become a cop. Needless to say we don't speak anymore but he was my right hand man from junior high through highschool.


----------



## newhobbiest420 (Aug 7, 2013)

Shit I hope I'm not identified out of a lineup now


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2013)

For all my Alaskan friends


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2013)

If that intrigues you, take a gander at this "Trail".

[video=youtube;qr8onhQOqjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr8onhQOqjA[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 8, 2013)

Yep that time of year again


----------



## potpimp (Aug 8, 2013)

OMG, the Mt. Marathon race is insane!! I've been in Seward for that three times and climbed Mt. Marathon once. Good thing the race course goes right by the emergency room, LOL.


----------



## 420God (Aug 11, 2013)

Working on the farm.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> My sn wasn't meant to be an allusion to ballsack


I thought it was a reference to honore de balzac, author of the human comedy.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2013)

potpimp said:


> OMG, the Mt. Marathon race is insane!! I've been in Seward for that three times and climbed Mt. Marathon once. Good thing the race course goes right by the emergency room, LOL.


Not for the ER!


----------



## gioua (Aug 11, 2013)

it's been awhile since I posted a pic.. 

this was taken about 1985 the gaggle of folks my brother and I hung out with..

Mom emailed me this about 3 days ago with an email saying..


only a few white faces in the group... 

we were all Navy brats and considered anyone in the Navy housing area buds..

2 are me and my older brother (me above the guy with his hand out..) older bro in the red/white spallding shirt


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 11, 2013)

Happy 6 mth anniversary Kenny ken!!  xx


----------



## hereshegrows (Aug 11, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Happy 6 mth anniversary Kenny ken!!  xx


So lahada...is this picture cropped by chance?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 11, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> So lahada...is this picture cropped by chance?


Yes, yes it was! Otherwise it'd get taken down!! Lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

View attachment 2773899been a while i figured what the hell might as well


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2773899been a while i figured what the hell might as well


I LOVE LOVE LOVE Your hair! your makeup application is incredible too... Wow! You can not be taught this stuff. It has to be an artistic gift.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE Your hair! your makeup application is incredible too... Wow! You can not be taught this stuff. It has to be an artistic gift.


thank you very much


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> thank you very much


I'm going to put coming up to meet you and have you do my hair and makeup on my bucket list.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going to put coming up to meet you and have you do my hair and makeup on my bucket list.


haha sounds great


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

Those eyes... Gorgeous pic sunni.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Those eyes... Gorgeous pic sunni.


thanks buddy


----------



## see4 (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2773899been a while i figured what the hell might as well


Where should I send your ticket to Arizona to?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 12, 2013)

Looking good Sunni. The way your hair and makeup are styled reminds me of ancient Egypt. You don't have an ancient Egyptian costume do you? It would complete my fantasy. I mean the picture.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Looking good Sunni. The way your hair and makeup are styled reminds me of ancient Egypt. You don't have an ancient Egyptian costume do you? It would complete my fantasy. I mean the picture.


LOL no i dont lol


----------



## neosapien (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> LOL no i dont lol


You should get one. You know, for Halloween and all.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

I called her first, I respectfully challenge any gentleman wishing to court sunni to a single shot pistol duel...


----------



## james2500 (Aug 12, 2013)

did you paint cats whiskers on?


----------



## james2500 (Aug 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I called her first, I respectfully challenge any gentleman wishing to court sunni to a single shot pistol duel...


black powder cap and ball!! I'll be somebodies proxy, I already have my lady, just wanted to clear that up


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

james2500 said:


> did you paint cats whiskers on?


lol what....


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

james2500 said:


> black powder cap and ball!!


Ill Alexander Hamilton any opposition.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 12, 2013)

i see blue on the corners of yer mouth, must be a blue vegan cupcake haha


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I called her first, I respectfully challenge any gentleman wishing to court sunni to a single shot pistol duel...


lol this is like the greatest comment ever, im laughing so hard


----------



## see4 (Aug 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I called her first, I respectfully challenge any gentleman wishing to court sunni to a single shot pistol duel...


Sure. But I will be using....

[video=youtube;0mRmXeVUeec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mRmXeVUeec[/video]


Yes. That is me shooting.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

james2500 said:


> i see blue on the corners of yer mouth, must be a blue vegan cupcake haha


nah i added blue into the photo just came up that way


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I called her first, I respectfully challenge any gentleman wishing to court sunni to a single shot pistol duel...


challenge accepted, meet me at high noon tomorrow in front of city hall


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> challenge accepted, meet me at high noon tomorrow in front of city hall


dude youre so hilarious lately did oyu take funny pills,


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> dude youre so hilarious lately did oyu take funny pills,


no pills for me I've just been feeling upbeat lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going to put coming up to meet you and have you do my hair and makeup on my bucket list.


 me too c2g, me too, lol..


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 12, 2013)

sorry guys she's taken


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2013)

james2500 said:


> i see blue on the corners of yer mouth, must be a blue vegan cupcake haha


I was figuring she was eating smurf. Don't piss off sunni!



hempyninja309 said:


> I called her first, I respectfully challenge any gentleman wishing to court sunni to a single shot pistol duel...





Perfextionist420 said:


> challenge accepted, meet me at high noon tomorrow in front of city hall





see4 said:


> Sure. But I will be using....
> 
> Yes. That is me shooting.


Now where's Inda when we need him? I was thinking we need a RIU get together and something like a moto cross challenge, pistol shot and finally cage fight. Now the way we cage fight is naked, maybe loin cloth I have to think about, but everything soaked in baby oil. 

I'm really partial to naked baby oil sumo wrestling..... Yeah! Oh yeah I also realized the girls in the audience would have those large squirt guns and we'd get to apply more lubricant during the match to assist  YES! 

Ok now I'm going to go smoke to that image.. hmmm maybe we should add UB to the wrestle he was looking awfully cute in those shorts of his (stinky tho).


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 12, 2013)

lmfao annie <3


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

feel like im about to bought and sold and have to give some sort of dowery or something


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> feel like im about to bought and sold and have to give some sort of dowery or something


I doubt a dowry is what these boys want sweetie.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I doubt a dowry is what these boys want sweetie.


haha sush


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 12, 2013)

I has three chickens and a pig. Yes?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I has three chickens and a pig. Yes?


Only if they were raised humanely as pets.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Only if they were raised humanely as pets.


my god i love you haha any pics of the beautiful girl today...


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I has three chickens and a pig. Yes?


gee thats all im worth...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> gee thats all im worth...


 .....


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> View attachment 2774271 .....


i will let this slide this one time, i want to burn all those `hey girl` ryan gosling fucking retarded posts i hate them, im not sure why hes not attractive at all, the only time he was attractive was breaker high




and only becase he had the leonardo dicapp haircut LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll upload a video.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

Ryan gosling isn't the guy who ate the poisonous berry!

His body is hot but his face is just ok.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> gee thats all im worth...


How about a 6 week vegged FCJ?




Say yes and _all your wildest dreams will come true._


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ryan gosling isn't the guy who ate the poisonous berry!
> 
> His body is hot but his face is just ok.


ill take ryan goslings body with sam roberts face !



Flaming Pie said:


> How about a 6 week vegged FCJ?
> 
> View attachment 2774293
> 
> ...


sold to flaming pie for a 6 week vegged fcj.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

Esther talking to mom.
[video=youtube_share;XZk3umAujwg]http://youtu.be/XZk3umAujwg[/video]


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

goddamnit shes so fricken cute *pinch pinch*

makes me want a baby...







thought gone nope dont want one LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> goddamnit shes so fricken cute *pinch pinch*
> 
> makes me want a baby...
> 
> ...


You're young. The thought will grow on you.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You're young. The thought will grow on you.


how old are you pie..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> how old are you pie..


27 going on 28 this January. How old did you think I was?


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> 27 going on 28 this January. How old did you think I was?


i thought you were closer to my age for somereason


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

damn yall some youngstas


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> i thought you were closer to my age for somereason


You can pretend I am whatever age you want me to be. lol Your fantasies are your own business.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

Speaking of fantasies, where the hell is RainbowBrite?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> goddamnit shes so fricken cute *pinch pinch*
> 
> makes me want a baby...
> thought gone nope dont want one LOL





Flaming Pie said:


> You're young. *The thought will grow in you*.


Reality alert Sunni - that's how these thing happen.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You can pretend I am whatever age you want me to be. lol Your fantasies are your own business.


gee i aint that young im only 16 ya know


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Reality alert Sunni - that's how these thing happen.


doubtful ive never pondered the thought nor have ever wanted any and its been 23 years so far, even my mom said she doubts ill have children. i really just dont want any , EVER, i aint even talking about now, ever since i was like 10 ive been saying i dont want any children if i MUST have 1 it will be adopted


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> gee i aint that young im only 16 ya know


Hand over your mod badge, it aint a job for babies.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> doubtful ive never pondered the thought nor have ever wanted any and its been 23 years so far, even my mom said she doubts ill have children. i really just dont want any , EVER, i aint even talking about now, ever since i was like 10 ive been saying i dont want any children if i MUST have 1 it will be adopted


Are you afraid.. 

of what will become of your vagina?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2013)

Royce675 said:


> Me and my boxer! He loves pot


I've heard of miniature breeds - is that one of the invisible ones ?


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've heard of miniature breeds - is that one of the invisible ones ?


that was spam lol



Flaming Pie said:


> Are you afraid..
> 
> of what will become of your vagina?


no not really just really dont want kids lol


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are you afraid..
> 
> of what will become of your vagina?


Haha to scroll down and then see this made me laugh!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are you afraid..
> 
> of what will become of your vagina?


hey some pull through just fine


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

ebgood said:


> hey some pull through just fine


My baby took a short cut and skipped my vag all together!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sometimes I think of having kids but then I go to some of my friends houses and thank myself I don't have any yet. My honors go out to all the parents!


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Sometimes I think of having kids but then I go to some of my friends houses and thank myself I don't have any yet. My honors go out to all the parents!


haha fucking kids would be like putting their feet on your table and youd have a fit. i can see it now


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Esther talking to mom.
> [video=youtube_share;XZk3umAujwg]http://youtu.be/XZk3umAujwg[/video]


very cute baby! my son is 9 but i remember when he was that size. i didnt take enough pics or videos of him when he was a baby/toddler and now he gets home from school and wants to play with his friends all day and play xbox...and im like what happened?....you cant be growing up yet. thats cool you got videos, i wish i had more. its like sunni said, seeing that makes me want another, lol. good luck in her future!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha fucking kids would be like putting their feet on your table and youd have a fit. i can see it now


Lmfao! yea that and many other determining factors! I like kids don't get me wrong they are carefree and I love that, at this point in my life I feel I have much to learn yet and kids just aren't at the top of the list.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> no not really just really dont want kids lol


Too bad, I think the world needs more people like you in it.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Lmfao! yea that and many other determining factors! I like kids don't get me wrong they are carefree and I love that, at this point in my life I feel I have much to learn yet and kids just aren't at the top of the list.


i like kids just dont want any....ever.....EVER ill get a dog.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Too bad, I think the world needs more people like you in it.


thats very sweet of you to say neo  also i have no seen too many updates from you as well im sure you got some baby pics for us too

AUNTIE SUNNI WANTS TO SEE SOME BABIES.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 12, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Sometimes I think of having kids but then I go to some of my friends houses and thank myself I don't have any yet. My honors go out to all the parents!


lol, its like that but when you have a kid your like "i am never going to leave you, ever", and you dont. my friend had a kid before me and i remember not wanting to hold her cuz she was so small and fragile, i didnt want to hurt her. then i had my son and everything changed.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> i like kids just dont want any....ever.....EVER ill get a dog.


Lol I was so gonna write I have two dogs and that's enough!


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Sometimes I think of having kids but then I go to some of my friends houses and thank myself I don't have any yet. My honors go out to all the parents!


i never thought id have kids but now i do and i wouldnt change it. kids are pretty damn cool


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

ebgood said:


> i never thought id have kids but now i do and i wouldnt change it. kids are pretty damn cool


old mother fucker.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 12, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> lol, its like that but when you have a kid your like "i am never going to leave you, ever", and you dont. my friend had a kid before me and i remember not wanting to hold her cuz she was so small and fragile, i didnt want to hurt her. then i had my son and everything changed.


ive heard that too, and don't get me wrong if I did have a kid I would be all about it, I made it and all. Just finally getting my life on track now and planning it just isn't in my horizon. I have friends who had kids though and their whole life went for the better they cleaned their acts up and are still doing great to this day.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> i like kids just dont want any....ever.....EVER ill get a dog.


lol dont ever say ever.....










usually through failed birth control


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2013)

Damn this thread is hopin tonight.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> old mother fucker.


i know ...dammit...smh


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Damn this thread is hopin tonight.


hey gigs i posted a new pic your wifey and you might like it


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Speaking of fantasies, where the hell is RainbowBrite?


right????? fkn eyecandy


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> old mother fucker.


Wait where! Did I miss one?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> hey gigs i posted a new pic your wifey and you might like it


Hell yeah i know i like it


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> hey gigs i posted a new pic your wifey and you might like it


I'll get to it after a bit, still working on the house.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Damn this thread is hopin tonight.


Roger that, I'm hopin it gets hoppin too.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Roger that, I'm hopin it gets hoppin too.


Lol dude I'm baked and working on sheetrock so words ain't coming out right.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

hoppin... yet no pics


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd post some pics but I don't wanna get all the girls rawled up...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

Pffft. Yall are pansies. 

Dick or gtfo.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

i know, same here. young girls, whaddaya gonna do?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pffft. Yall are pansies.
> 
> Dick or gtfo.


Nah that's for casual encounters


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

last time i uploaded a dickpic it broke my computer desk


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 12, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Lmfao! yea that and many other determining factors! I like kids don't get me wrong they are carefree and I love that, at this point in my life I feel I have much to learn yet and kids just aren't at the top of the list.


...no worries, man, that list gets put in the washer, the dryer, the microwave, fckn Bluray - next thing you know you don't give a sht anymore! It's awesome how they teach you that carefree way of life that you mentioned


----------



## potpimp (Aug 12, 2013)

ebgood said:


> last time i uploaded a dickpic it broke my computer desk


Here ya go EB

[video=youtube;BUCu0t2V3os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUCu0t2V3os&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Aug 12, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Here ya go EB
> 
> [video=youtube;BUCu0t2V3os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUCu0t2V3os&amp;hd=1[/video]


LOL... thanks pimp


----------



## neosapien (Aug 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> thats very sweet of you to say neo  also i have no seen too many updates from you as well im sure you got some baby pics for us too
> 
> AUNTIE SUNNI WANTS TO SEE SOME BABIES.



Just for you Sunni...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Lol dude I'm baked and working on sheetrock so words ain't coming out right.


Just jerkin your chain bro - I enjoy your post's.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

neosapien said:


> just for you sunni...
> 
> View attachment 2774362


look at that hair so cute


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2013)

My nephew and his daughter he just met.
9th deployment to the sandbox completed.
He's boss in my book !

View attachment 2774422


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 12, 2013)

9th deployment?

That is fucking crazy

When I was in high school, people were going crazy for soldiers on their 4th deployment

Unreal..


----------



## kinetic (Aug 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> i like kids just dont want any....ever.....EVER ill get a dog.


In ten years time if that biolofical clock is ticking you may not hit the snooze button if you are with the right man. Or you just get your tubes tied at 25 like a friend of mine did. She was fun, ahhh youth.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> In ten years time if that biolofical clock is ticking you may not hit the snooze button if you are with the right man. Or you just get your tubes tied at 25 like a friend of mine did. She was fun, ahhh youth.


Youth??? Wth is this youth thing you talk about......


----------



## 420God (Aug 13, 2013)

My little girl helping out on the farm.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Youth??? Wth is this youth thing you talk about......


I still have some left, I got carded for rolling papers last night!


----------



## 420God (Aug 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> i like kids just dont want any....ever.....EVER ill get a dog.


My sister turned 29 this year and feels the same way. She's a career woman and a model/actress on the side and can't see children being part of her life. Great with kids, just doesn't want any of her own.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I still have some left, I got carded for rolling papers last night!


LOL damn, you must of taken your youth pills.

I think the last time I got carded was hmm, fuck idk. Only place that cards me and I never go there is walmart.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 13, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Too bad, I think the world needs more people like you in it.


hey neo....kids never turn out like you.....maybe some do but most come out completely the opposite


----------



## james2500 (Aug 13, 2013)

ebgood said:


> last time i uploaded a dickpic it broke my computer desk


....snort.......


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 13, 2013)

ebgood said:


> last time i uploaded a dickpic it broke my computer desk



ten characters


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2013)

Will Farrell is one funny mother fucker. I loved him in Old School.

YOUR MY BOY BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skunkybud (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah right manual and standard nose grab took last year I believe. Love you guys but just didn't wanna give up too much of my face.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 13, 2013)

*Old Guy with old ink..
Damn Republicans!!!
*


----------



## 420God (Aug 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *Old Guy with old ink..
> Damn Republicans!!!
> View attachment 2774649*


Nice to see you back.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 13, 2013)

Man I was very medicated all week the only way to celebrate 61 years on this planet...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Man I was very medicated all week the only way to celebrate 61 years on this planet...


You look extremely relaxed  Way to party.


----------



## 420God (Aug 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Man I was very medicated all week the only way to celebrate 61 years on this planet...


Sunni made a thread for you here in TnT. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 13, 2013)

420God said:


> Sunni made a thread for you here in TnT. Happy belated birthday!


Gosh just for me???  have to go find it, tanks Sunni...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Gosh just for me???  have to go find it, tanks Sunni...


Here ya go bro  Hope you had a good one!

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/704066-happy-birthday-dirtsufr.html


----------



## kinetic (Aug 13, 2013)

View attachment 2774749
Man your battle stations


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> *Old Guy with old ink..
> Damn Republicans!!!
> View attachment 2774649*


u got that ink back in the 70's when u did that lil bid in folsom huh?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 13, 2013)

Today I took KK up to the mountains to visit a few friends!!


----------



## james2500 (Aug 13, 2013)

^^^^thats a happy place


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2013)

james2500 said:


> ^^^^thats a happy place


I was thinking Espana Disneyland


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 13, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Today I took KK up to the mountains to visit a few friends!!


that fantastic bro! right now im working with a 3x3x6.5 tent, just waiting for the day i can grow outside. looks like the happiest of places...good shit bro. like.....


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> that fantastic bro! right now im working with a 3x3x6.5 tent, just waiting for the day i can grow outside. looks like the happiest of places...good shit bro. like.....


lmao........ go look for more pics of lahada.. shes not a bro


----------



## james2500 (Aug 13, 2013)

srh88 said:


> lmao........ go look for more pics of lahada.. shes not a bro


hahaha if she was a bro, I'd turn gay


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2013)

srh88 said:


> lmao........ go look for more pics of lahada.. shes not a bro





james2500 said:


> hahaha if she was a bro, I'd turn gay


Is this the right place in insert a "Bromance" joke ?


And I flatly refuse to search for "That" picture.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 13, 2013)

srh88 said:


> lmao........ go look for more pics of lahada.. shes not a bro





james2500 said:


> hahaha if she was a bro, I'd turn gay


sorry lahada, the pic has a guy in it so thats where i made the mistake, lol. i assume based on these responses she hot. not gonna creep on her, but ill assume she's hot. if so, thats fantastic also


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 13, 2013)

That's a face you can trust


----------



## kinetic (Aug 13, 2013)

tim, don't worry not all of us are sure she was always a woman.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 14, 2013)

Lmao!! You guys crack me up!! I'm a transsexual but don't tell KK !!  lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lmao!! You guys crack me up!! I'm a transsexual but don't tell KK !!  lol


Watch out for the tripwire's Fellas...This may be a Trap.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 14, 2013)

oooooo look, a Unicorn!!!! next thing you know there's a bag over your head.hahahaha


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lmao!! You guys crack me up!! I'm a transsexual but don't tell KK !!  lol


ROFLMAO!! Well if you are I want to know your plastic guy cause it's a killer job. There is one alleged female on here who I strongly suspect is but I won't give her away  no not mean old me.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! Well if you are I want to know your plastic guy cause it's a killer job. There is one alleged female on here who I strongly suspect is but I won't give her away  no not mean old me.


finshaggy?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> finshaggy?


Ok that got me, spit all over the monitor thankfully the keyboard was spared.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> finshaggy?


I think I stained my scrotum LOL!!!!


----------



## potpimp (Aug 14, 2013)

C2G I am certain the lady you're talking about is not a tranny.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 15, 2013)

alright, so i didnt shave for a couple weeks, and my babies are a couple weeks old, so i decided to grow a stache until my plants are cured. this is what im hitting for:


this is where im at now:


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2013)

*Quit staring at me like that !
*
It's creepy !


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 15, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> alright, so i didnt shave for a couple weeks, and my babies are a couple weeks old, so i decided to grow a stache until my plants are cured. this is what im hitting for:
> View attachment 2777223
> 
> this is where im at now:
> ...


Isn't that the "I saw you Masturbating Look" ?????


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> C2G I am certain the lady you're talking about is not a tranny.


So not only can you read my mind you know I'm wrong. Holy batshit when did I marry you? I have been so forgetful on the marijuana.......


----------



## james2500 (Aug 15, 2013)

oh my C2 that made me laugh so hard thank you! ouch


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

TROUBLE in all caps


----------



## james2500 (Aug 15, 2013)

easy breezy


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> View attachment 2777538 TROUBLE in all caps


thats a great pic of you!!!!!! you have nice teeth LOL



colgate ?  bawhahaha


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> thats a great pic of you!!!!!! you have nice teeth LOL
> 
> 
> 
> colgate ?  bawhahaha


Why thank you. And actually I make my own concoction with coconut oil and baking soda lol. Works great.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 15, 2013)

hempy dude where are you again? I swear you have a doppleganger in philly


----------



## gioua (Aug 15, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> hempy dude where are you again? I swear you have a doppleganger in philly


I thought I saw Giggles the other day in the E.R.. I had to do a double take the other guy was much heavier... then I remembered he does not live in CA..


----------



## gioua (Aug 15, 2013)

I missed my nap.. but the dogs got theirs.. So I woke this one up just to let her know who is the boss (while wifey is away)


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 15, 2013)

gioua said:


> I missed my nap.. but the dogs got theirs.. So I woke this one up just to let her know who is the boss (while wifey is away)


thats a cool dog, is it a puppy or just a small dog? i recently got a puppy. we had kittens but found out my son is allergic to cats, so we had to take them back to the shelter (that was tough for my boy) and i felt so bad, so i surprised him one day with reggie...
 

best decision ive made in a long time


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 15, 2013)

From my quad wars show this weekend... Will be taken down..

*better luck next time*


----------



## potpimp (Aug 15, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> alright, so i didnt shave for a couple weeks, and my babies are a couple weeks old, so i decided to grow a stache until my plants are cured. this is what im hitting for:
> View attachment 2777223
> 
> this is where im at now:
> ...


Call me crazy but I would suggest this look:


----------



## potpimp (Aug 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So not only can you read my mind you know I'm wrong. Holy batshit when did I marry you? I have been so forgetful on the marijuana.......


No fucking wonder you've never remembered our damn anniversary! That's the last damn time I take you out drinking.


----------



## lolikun (Aug 15, 2013)

I got a haircut~ ^^ I haven't had short hair in a while. Now I won't have to worry about accidentally lighting on fire when I use my bong haha


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

lolikun said:


> View attachment 2778298
> 
> I got a haircut~ ^^ I haven't had short hair in a while. Now I won't have to worry about accidentally lighting on fire when I use my bong haha


Wow. Very pretty, great taste in motorcycles... Can you shoot guns too???


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 15, 2013)

lolikun said:


> View attachment 2778298
> 
> I got a haircut~ ^^ I haven't had short hair in a while. Now I won't have to worry about accidentally lighting on fire when I use my bong haha


All I see is boobs.


----------



## lolikun (Aug 15, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Wow. Very pretty, great taste in motorcycles... Can you shoot guns too???


i used to go shooting up north with my friend every weekend in some cabin in Green Bay. I don't know anything about guns tho, just like playing with them. xD


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

lolikun said:


> i used to go shooting up north with my friend every weekend in some cabin in Green Bay. I don't know anything about guns tho, just like playing with them. xD


Dammn. I have a soft spot for badass women. And you rep the Midwest. When are we getting hitched ???


----------



## lolikun (Aug 15, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Dammn. I have a soft spot for badass women. And you rep the Midwest. When are we getting hitched ???


Haha xD how flattering.

Hows next Wednesday at 2pm sound? ;P


----------



## ebgood (Aug 15, 2013)

damn ninja. u dont waste no time do ya? lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

ebgood said:


> damn ninja. u dont waste no time do ya? lol


Early bird gets the worm!!!!


----------



## lolikun (Aug 15, 2013)

Speaking of motorcycles..... I bought a 650r on Tuesday xD


----------



## ebgood (Aug 15, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Early bird gets the worm!!!!


yea she cute, i aint mad atcha


----------



## potpimp (Aug 15, 2013)

I had a ringworm once. They make really shitty pets.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I had a ringworm once. They make really shitty pets.


tapeworm? ringworm is a fungus.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 15, 2013)

lolikun said:


> View attachment 2778314
> 
> Speaking of motorcycles..... I bought a 650r on Tuesday xD


Beautiful, how much was she, if you don't mind me asking?

I especially like the color, does it feel comfortable to ride?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2013)

james2500 said:


> easy breezy
> View attachment 2777576


that fits the mental picture i had of you, except the glasses. i was thinking more along the lines of MSNBC, robert gibbs type specs.







edit: nice cat tower and pussy.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 16, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


> tapeworm? ringworm is a fungus.


You would know. Family?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I called her first, I respectfully challenge any gentleman wishing to court sunni to a single shot pistol duel...


Disqualified. i have a single-shot but am no gentleman. cn


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Disqualified. i have a single-shot but am no gentleman. cn


I bet that crushes vampires.


----------



## timlang420 (Aug 16, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Call me crazy but I would suggest this look: View attachment 2778284


call me crazy, but i would suggest this look for you:


----------



## lolikun (Aug 16, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Beautiful, how much was she, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I especially like the color, does it feel comfortable to ride?


Y'know, funny you ask because that's the reason I bought it.  $5,400-- it's a 2013 and only had 18 miles on it. Was a bank repo from Texas but had a clear title n everything!
and YEEES it's so comfy. I got my '09 250r like two weeks ago, which I thought THAT was comfy, but this one is like....skinnier and cushion-y if that makes sense? ._. Anyway, only problem is I'm 5' 9" and barely tall enough to be riding the 650r so I gotta still get over that.


----------



## Mestizomatt (Aug 16, 2013)

lolikun said:


> View attachment 2778298
> 
> I got a haircut~ ^^ I haven't had short hair in a while. Now I won't have to worry about accidentally lighting on fire when I use my bong haha


lmao nice this is me a faraway pic and a close up...i designed that tat myself when i was in the air force in panama city


----------



## Mestizomatt (Aug 16, 2013)

lmao this nigga ahahha


----------



## gioua (Aug 16, 2013)

timlang420 said:


> thats a cool dog, is it a puppy or just a small dog? i recently got a puppy. we had kittens but found out my son is allergic to cats, so we had to take them back to the shelter (that was tough for my boy) and i felt so bad, so i surprised him one day with reggie...
> View attachment 2778134 View attachment 2778139
> 
> best decision ive made in a long time


She is about 2 but we started to care for her once wifeys grandfolks could not due to health issues.. she is mentally a puppy still


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 16, 2013)

gioua said:


> She is about 2 but we started to care for her once wifeys grandfolks could not due to health issues.. she is mentally a puppy still



I bet Tim can relate, short bus and everything \m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/ .Jajajajajajaja


----------



## Mestizomatt (Aug 16, 2013)

aye man im offended by your signature...dont make me go internet wangsta on you honkey ass lol 
(You see what i did there)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2013)

lolikun said:


> Y'know, funny you ask because that's the reason I bought it.  $5,400-- it's a 2013 and only had 18 miles on it. Was a bank repo from Texas but had a clear title n everything!
> and YEEES it's so comfy. I got my '09 250r like two weeks ago, which I thought THAT was comfy, but this one is like....skinnier and cushion-y if that makes sense? ._. Anyway, only problem is I'm 5' 9" and barely tall enough to be riding the 650r so I gotta still get over that.


Bingo! I was going to ask how you can drive one of those with those damn gas tanks. I'm 5'4" and that just won't happen. 5 more inches yup you could just do it. Damn! Someone start designing women's motorcycles! Hmmmmmm what you'd sell 25? Never mind.....


In my next life I'm coming back 6' or I'm NOT coming back!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy fuckin Friday riu!!!!!!!!!

Just cuz I can...


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 16, 2013)

gigs your slimming down quite a bit it would appear.. same diet more sex?


----------



## lolikun (Aug 16, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Bingo! I was going to ask how you can drive one of those with those damn gas tanks. I'm 5'4" and that just won't happen. 5 more inches yup you could just do it. Damn! Someone start designing women's motorcycles! Hmmmmmm what you'd sell 25? Never mind.....
> 
> 
> In my next life I'm coming back 6' or I'm NOT coming back!


THERE WAS A REALLY UGLY PINK BARBIE HYABUSA AT THE DEALERSHIP. Probably one of the most hideous motorbikes I've seen in my life. xD if there was ever a woman's motorcycle it's that one....

(Okay I'm done spamming motorbike pics haha)

You do NOT want to be tall though, I hate it ;-; can't wear cute heels!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2013)

lolikun said:


> THERE WAS A REALLY UGLY PINK BARBIE HYABUSA AT THE DEALERSHIP. Probably one of the most hideous motorbikes I've seen in my life. xD if there was ever a woman's motorcycle it's that one....
> View attachment 2779019
> (Okay I'm done spamming motorbike pics haha)
> 
> You do NOT want to be tall though, I hate it ;-; can't wear cute heels!


WHAT an ugly ugly bike! That a man could even think some female would be seen on that! Seriously.... what kind of women did that guy know, scary thought. If I were capable of riding one I would get a pure black one. Yeah black.... I like black. I'm going to open a beer to celebrate that thought. 

Why can't you wear cute heels I don't get it?


----------



## hexthat (Aug 16, 2013)

I would so ride this, but im a person that spends $3 in quarters in front of the grocery store making kids jealous ....once they get a turn they realize i was over exaggerating the fun.


----------



## gioua (Aug 16, 2013)

lolikun said:


> THERE WAS A REALLY UGLY PINK BARBIE HYABUSA AT THE DEALERSHIP. Probably one of the most hideous motorbikes I've seen in my life. xD if there was ever a woman's motorcycle it's that one....
> View attachment 2779019
> (Okay I'm done spamming motorbike pics haha)
> 
> You do NOT want to be tall though, I hate it ;-; can't wear cute heels!



I thought this was a toy.. some jagwad spent more then 10 mins on that.. WTH?


----------



## potpimp (Aug 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Disqualified. i have a single-shot but am no gentleman. cn


You could go bear hunting with loads like that. ...and by bear I mean squirrel.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2013)

the internet ... it does not disappoint


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> the internet ... it does not disappoint




Look's like a Texas Squirrel...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Look's like a Texas Squirrel...


If you cut Alaska in half, Texas would be the 3rd largest state. 

View attachment 2780124


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you cut Alaska in half, Texas would be the 3rd largest state.
> 
> View attachment 2780124





hydrotech364 said:


> Look's like a Texas Squirrel...


My money is on AK squirrel or the Bikini Atoll squirrel. AK it's like an aquarium the fish grow bigger in areas of larger volume. Bikini Atoll for the obvious.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 17, 2013)

hahaha you said bikini, after that I don't know what you said..we have Hanford upriver on the Columbia river


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> My money is on AK squirrel or the Bikini Atoll squirrel. AK it's like an aquarium the fish grow bigger in areas of larger volume. Bikini Atoll for the obvious.


No Bikini Atoll for those who like even more obvious.


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> No Bikini Atoll for those who like even more obvious.


i dont think i like your new avi!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dont think i like your new avi!


 I might change it. But for now it sort of reminds me of tasks to perform.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I might change it. But for now it sort of reminds me of tasks to perform.


ARe you having trouble with tribbles?


----------



## potpimp (Aug 18, 2013)

Alaska has more coastline than all the rest of the lower 48 combined. At low tide Alaska is THREE times the size of Texas.


----------



## see4 (Aug 18, 2013)

I like boobies. Sunni. Can I see your boobies? No. That's rude. Potpimp, can I see yor bo=bbies? now?


----------



## see4 (Aug 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> No Bikini Atoll for those who like even more obvious.


your avatar looks like a printre? you are a printer now? cannabiprinter?


----------



## potpimp (Aug 18, 2013)

I looked at some shot glasses at Brown Jug (the Alaskan liquor mogul) that had a polar bear on it. Thought about grabbing a couple for Cannabear but it's sort of weird asking for someones name and address cause you want to "send them something".


----------



## see4 (Aug 18, 2013)

I like your flow potpimp. You got good vibes.


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Metasynth (Aug 18, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I looked at some shot glasses at Brown Jug (the Alaskan liquor mogul) that had a polar bear on it. Thought about grabbing a couple for Cannabear but it's sort of weird asking for someones name and address cause you want to "send them something".


I did that with doc, sent him some topsy turvy planters


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2013)

Last night I took KK to la fiesta de Gracia. The street decorations are amazing. This one had a dinosaur theme!! 

_




_&#8203;


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I might change it. But for now it sort of reminds me of tasks to perform.


hmmm... as long as there're not etched in stone


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2013)

We have a striking resemblance!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Last night I took KK to la fiesta de Gracia. The street decorations are amazing. This one had a dinosaur theme!!
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Looking good Lahada!

Ask KK where I can get a pair of those short shorts.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


>


Hmmm Looking at that mountain in the far left side it looks suspiciously close to where I live. The dirt also looks very familiar but I'd have to be face down with a mouthful to be absolutely sure... Looks like much fun was had.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hmmm Looking at that mountain in the far left side it looks suspiciously close to where I live. The dirt also looks very familiar but I'd have to be face down with a mouthful to be absolutely sure... Looks like much fun was had.


Must've been BADASS bud to give you that kind of muchies. 'Goddamn I'm so hungry I can eat the whole PLANET. I'll start with this bit right here nom nom nom'


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Hmmm Looking at that mountain in the far left side it looks suspiciously close to where I live. The dirt also looks very familiar but I'd have to be face down with a mouthful to be absolutely sure... Looks like much fun was had.


 Annie..... YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!! ....& You sure know your Mountains dirts too, so there's no need to sample lol!!!
Stoddars wells Rd., Bell MT. In Victorville & If Im not mistaken I'm thinking not too far due North of you? 
Yup, I love the taste of minerals from the dessert........but it could use a touch more of the precious metals because I couldn't detect much gold. But at least the dessert did play a good roll of instilling the titanium in me.





But It really is some of the most fun one can have while at the same time achieving Zen, Because as you know....If your not focused....you'll be meeting & eating the minerals before you even know it.
I'm just not sure if the concussions have taken a toll on me or if this is my natural state regardless. All I know is there is a woman sitting next to me that keeps telling me that she's my wife. What should I do?????


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Looking good Lahada!
> 
> Ask KK where I can get a pair of those short shorts.


Oh stop, he's para about them since he bought them. I think they attribute to the extra male attention he gets!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> Annie..... YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!! ....& You sure know your Mountains dirts too, so there's no need to sample lol!!!
> Stoddars wells Rd., Bell MT. In Victorville & If Im not mistaken I'm thinking not too far due North of you?
> Yup, I love the taste of minerals from the dessert........but it could use a touch more of the precious metals because I couldn't detect much gold. But at least the dessert did play a good roll of instilling the titanium in me.
> 
> ...


Clean lateral malleolar fx with a good fixation. Let me say this about that: GET BETTER BOOTS! ouch that has/had to hurt. When did you do that?



Me & My friend said:


> I'm just not sure if the concussions have taken a toll on me or if this is my natural state regardless. All I know is there is a woman sitting next to me that keeps telling me that she's my wife. What should I do?????


Sorry I almost did not address this. The most important part. For as long as her hysterical delusion lasts you should get as much of the Grade A Prime you can get. Work that injury for all the sympathy sex there is buddy LOL! Ahh the children today


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Clean lateral malleolar fx with a good fixation. Let me say this about that: GET BETTER BOOTS! ouch that has/had to hurt. When did you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I almost did not address this. The most important part. For as long as her hysterical delusion lasts you should get as much of the Grade A Prime you can get. Work that injury for all the sympathy sex there is buddy LOL! Ahh the children today


Done in 97 & a result of a hard landing on my final approach that absolutely no boot could have possibly saved me from. It did/does still hurt from time to time & without my trusty guard/brace, is no match for the metal to metal contact of those material carts at home depot!! 

YES!!!!! That's what I was thinking too so that's all the approval I need. Well at least I'm catching on now & if it may cost me half of everything I own, which isn't much......I better give it my all!! OH WAIT!!! that's not a woman. It's my long hair gold retriever & now she's showing her teeth & growling!!! "C'mere girl....I'm sorry"


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> .....snip.....l!! OH WAIT!!! that's not a woman. It's my long hair gold retriever & now she's showing her teeth & growling!!! "C'mere girl....I'm sorry"


Damn! stop bogarting that joint! Anyway sounds like good shit what is it? Oh yeah share please? I'm trying to find the rare and elusive smokeyoublind strain.


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 18, 2013)

I will definitely keep that in mind & am working on it now. Haven't quite found the SYB strain yet but I do think I now need glasses.


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok something really strange is happening here or I HAVE found something BETTER than the SYB. I couldn't find & add the cool blue smiley with the dark shades on.... but it keeps popping up in random places as I change pages while posting...then suddenly disappears. Have I finally succeeded or am I losing it??
I just got back so how could I already need a break???? LOL!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!

THERE IT GOES AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> Ok something really strange is happening here or I HAVE found something BETTER than the SYB. I couldn't find & add the cool blue smiley with the dark shades on....snip......!


I'll meet up with you to swap genetics LOL! that's  
:.blsmoke.: just remove the periods if that's the one you mean LOL


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 18, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'll meet up with you to swap genetics LOL! that's
> :.blsmoke.: just remove the periods if that's the one you mean LOL


  On my end he's not showing up where he's supposed to & even that text combo wont show at all when I preview. 
I'm totally lost & he's still haunting me in random places. 
Swap sounds great but remember......just don't make eye contact for too long & you should be ok.

It did show up this time but soon disappeared again. Just a tech.
Thanks for the help Annie!


----------



## kinetic (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok, when I clicked on there were two bluesmoke guys a the beginning of me and my friend's post. They disappeared a few seconds after the click and remained so.


----------



## Me & My friend (Aug 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ok, when I clicked on there were two bluesmoke guys a the beginning of me and my friend's post. They disappeared a few seconds after the click and remained so.


Well....I suppose it's Back to the SYB drawing board.
Thank Kenetic.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

baby girl was playing with my phone and gave me this. im not mad, i look good in chalk


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2013)

For Annie...Saw this walking around the market today...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> For Annie...Saw this walking around the market today...


Thanks! That is really cute. I love the high looking bunny LOL!


----------



## james2500 (Aug 19, 2013)

i have a thing for the word bunny.....oooooooo furry bunny....bunniez haha furry buns...now I'm stoned AND horney.......


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 19, 2013)

james2500 said:


> i have a thing for the word bunny.....oooooooo furry bunny....bunniez haha furry buns...now I'm stoned AND horney.......



So, have a thing for Furry Bun's James ???? A little therapy goes a long way Brother.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2013)

james2500 said:


> i have a thing for the word bunny.....oooooooo furry bunny....bunniez haha furry buns...now I'm stoned AND horney.......


Call me full of shit but I thought...
[video=youtube;-mCFzDbEzG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mCFzDbEzG0[/video]


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 19, 2013)

james2500 said:


> oooooooo furry bunny....bunniez haha furry buns...now I'm stoned AND horney.......


Oh James..............


----------



## james2500 (Aug 19, 2013)

Furry buns absolutely......gotta drink in my hand, toes in the sand and I look over and next to me is a fine looking girl with a tan and her bottom and belly are covered with those fine white hairs......you know what I mean....


----------



## Mestizomatt (Aug 19, 2013)

this like my third...because most of you guys on here despise Bi-Tri-racial people lmao


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

Mestizomatt said:


> View attachment 2783176 this like my third...because most of you guys on here despise Bi-Tri-racial people lmao


very nice!
i dunno what you mean about the despising bi-tri-racial people unless of course you went into politics which i will say were not all like that hahahah


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks! That is really cute. I love the high looking bunny LOL!


that bunny does look stoned.


----------



## Mestizomatt (Aug 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> very nice!
> i dunno what you mean about the despising bi-tri-racial people unless of course you went into politics which i will say were not all like that hahahah


nah i was jp i was just pissed cause of no likes on my previous pics...but look what i got today! View attachment 2783195


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 19, 2013)

Mestizomatt said:


> nah i was jp i was just pissed cause of no likes on my previous pics...but look what i got today! View attachment 2783195


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 19, 2013)

Just a picture from my race last weekend.. Rushing into a turn..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2013)

Mestizomatt said:


> look what i got today! View attachment 2783195





dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2783374


Talk about raining on the poor dude's parade.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 19, 2013)

Cold Blooded \m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


----------



## potpimp (Aug 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2783374


Awwwwww, you're already starting Christmas gifts?  What can I say, it's perfect!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hella great xmas gifts

dibs on the gdp


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 20, 2013)

Why buy when you can grow???


----------



## gioua (Aug 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Why buy when you can grow???


cant wait till my kids can grow for me.. My daughter is taking Advanced Horticulture this year.. Public schools teaching my kids how to grow.. thanks taxes!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 20, 2013)

I always tell my kid I grow better than he does and he's always telling me his is better, Love it!!!!!


----------



## gioua (Aug 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I always tell my kid I grow better than he does and he's always telling me his is better, Love it!!!!!


I think my game plan is a bit different then yours?

I want them to grow for me.. they dont get any.. life is not about being fair some times..


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> ......snip.... life is not about being fair some times..


Amen!



dirtsurfr said:


> I always tell my kid I grow better than he does and he's always telling me his is better, Love it!!!!!


For mine I told them all about the evils of marijuana. When my kid was working on his undergrad I gave him so much shit about his pot use it was funny. I've seen the amotivation hit the young males very hard in engineering. That I don't give a fuck factor is dangerous when you are staring down the barrel of Monte Carlo LOL.

Anyway finally my son earned his terminal degree and is out dealing with real world shit. Me I've retired... So we have totally flip flopped priorities so a couple visits ago I showed him the flower room! He just stood there with his mouth hanging open. He'd only seen an ounce here or there at most LOL! Here I have jars and jars and .. well yes jars and Marijuana on the hoof in all it's glory and he just stood there..... 

I offered him some and he declined! He said he had a particularly pressing deadline and could not afford the brain cells. I laughed my ass off. Children the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

Couldn't afford the brain cells lmao that was a good one!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Couldn't afford the brain cells lmao that was a good one!


Yes and you know what I seriously pondered if there was some type of subtle message for me! But I rapidly dismissed that idea, hang on it's time to reload the bong


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 20, 2013)

Heres a good read.. http://www.greenbridgemed.com/docs/grotenhermen.pdf a study on our favorite flower....


----------



## Mestizomatt (Aug 20, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Talk about raining on the poor dude's parade.


not at all lmao ill be happy to get anything outta my plant ahahaha
good for him though thats wassup


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yes and you know what I seriously pondered if there was some type of subtle message for me! But I rapidly dismissed that idea, hang on it's time to reload the bong


Not at all! I don't come at people like that c2g, or if I did I wouldn't hide it. Still wouldn't be rude though.

i just thought it was a funny comeback to you asking him to smoke that's all. Some days reefer renders my brain useless, so I see where he said that from.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 20, 2013)

Was picked for an improvement promotion by one of the staff at the gym last night

day 1



day 105




I'm going to a dance festival in 10 days that is going to cut and shred me to pieces, last year I had 0 abdominal definition going in so I'll post a picture when I get back. I've been bulking a bit to try and offset the loss I'm going to take there, last year it was 15 lbs in 3 days so whatever I come out at this year I'll probably be around 4% body fat and I'll have my true muscle weight


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

Damn bro way to go! All that hard work is really paying off for you. What festie are you heading to??


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 20, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Damn bro way to go! All that hard work is really paying off for you. What festie are you heading to??


thanks man, and electric zoo in manhattan its gonna be fuckin nuts i cant wait 

http://www.madeevent.com/ElectricZoo/

I've got the tickets parking pass hotel booked party favors everything all good to go, so hype 

[video=youtube;xxT9VoH7-pM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xxT9VoH7-pM[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

Word! Have fun and be safe. I've only been out to NYC once. Stayed out in Brooklyn. If you have some extra time to burn Greek Astoria is a really cool and culturally affluent area. Ate at an authentic Egyptian restaurant there it was pretty awesome.


----------



## ii dP ii (Aug 20, 2013)

New York City < Any Rural Area


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

ii dP ii said:


> New York City < Any Rural Area


Wouldn't ever want to live there but its a cool place to visit and lots of things to do.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Wouldn't ever want to live there but its a cool place to visit and lots of things to do.


That aint no shit!!! I've visited there millions of times, but fuck living in that place!

and now for my one and only...


----------



## slowbus (Aug 20, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Wouldn't ever want to live there but its a cool place to visit and lots of things to do.


I used to like going therre.One time,I had the cops following me around.They wanted autographs and saying I was the "guy from Pearl Jam"


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Was picked for an improvement promotion by one of the staff at the gym last night...snip......
> day 105
> 
> View attachment 2784436
> ...


WOW! You have really built out nicely. Not to much in any one area. You look good, yet human! Nice job you've done there.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I used to like going therre.One time,I had the cops following me around.They wanted autographs and saying I was the "guy from Pearl Jam"


So like ummm are you the guy from Pearl Jam? 

and did I mention I like pot, sadly yes I'm smoking again....


----------



## slowbus (Aug 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So like ummm are you the guy from Pearl Jam?
> 
> and did I mention I like pot, sadly yes I'm smoking again....


EDIT-YES,or whatever else I gotta lie about to get you in the sack
IDK the whos or whats about Pearl Jam.We were just some outta place long haired country boys gettin hassled by the man.The cops actually were on us like paparazzi.Not good when you're trying to lay low and score some drugs


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

slowbus said:


> IDK the whos or whats about Pearl Jam.We were just some outta place long haired country boys gettin hassled by the man.The cops actually were on us like paparazzi.Not good when you're trying to lay low and score some drugs


You know it sounds like the cops trolled you! Very funny


----------



## potpimp (Aug 21, 2013)

I would have totally milked that mistake for all it was worth, LOL. I'd have been signing autographs and doing photos with people. Then when they found out I wasn't the guy in Pearl Jam they have been like WTF?


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2013)

oh yeah


----------



## potpimp (Aug 21, 2013)

Is that your birthday present to yourself sunni?


----------



## joe macclennan (Aug 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> :h ump: oh yeah



he looks like he is getting ready to jump off a stage or something. 

god he was crazy in their early days.[video=youtube;0Wq6VeeYZQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wq6VeeYZQY[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me4hA3unxxs


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

What makes Pearl Jam my favourite band of all time is not how Vedder looks. It is the sound of angels from McCready's guitar. BLISS.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 22, 2013)

Sweet this thread is back. 

Last time I checked it was in the way back.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 22, 2013)

ii dP ii said:


> New York City < Any Rural Area


Brain hurts, who would use the less then sign when comparing words ... it don't work that way

New York City < Any Rural Area: "New York City is less then Any Rural Area" 

Any Rural Area > New York City: "Any Rural Area is greater than New York City" 



see the difference


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

Throw back Thursday!!! Highschool Hempy haha  Left to right, me spinning some breakbeat, smokin on that good ish, highschool graduation with my sis, wasted on dark rum attempting to salsa dance in the Dominican Republic.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 22, 2013)

hahaha hempy you are just a lil green sprout in those pix......i have to pinch yer cheek...


----------



## kinetic (Aug 22, 2013)

hempy, you know how many comments are going to go your sisters way? She's very pretty.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 22, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Alrighty... since another female posted....
> 
> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/601548_10152595747540650_1523227676_n.jpg


Just saw this. Flawless.


----------



## kinetic (Aug 22, 2013)

flaming, all that and money.


----------



## BygonEra (Aug 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just saw this. Flawless.


Aw thank you dear.  Lol I was wondering why I suddenly started getting likes on that post again! haha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Aw thank you dear.  Lol I was wondering why I suddenly started getting likes on that post again! haha


I calls it likes I see it. =)


----------



## potpimp (Aug 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I calls it likes I see it. =)


I use that EXACT phrase!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 23, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Throw back Thursday!!! Highschool Hempy haha View attachment 2786983View attachment 2786984View attachment 2786985View attachment 2786986 Left to right, me spinning some breakbeat, smokin on that good ish, highschool graduation with my sis, wasted on dark rum attempting to salsa dance in the Dominican Republic.


Dude I seriously think I know your sister. Either that or she has an identical twin.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 24, 2013)

Jedi Kitty 

View attachment 2789216

Now Sleeping .. What cat sleeps like this ???


----------



## simisimis (Aug 24, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Jedi Kitty
> 
> 
> Now Sleeping .. What cat sleeps like this ???


like this..


or like this(was taken from the same evening nap):





They would be perfect if nor for the fur which sticks to the resin and clothes


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 29, 2013)

I was out of weed


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 29, 2013)

Stop! Hammer drill time!

of course sideways fuck you Steve jobs!


----------



## april (Aug 29, 2013)

My fav pic of the summer!


----------



## april (Aug 29, 2013)

few more trailer pics...sorry I'm still ipad challenged... lol


----------



## neosapien (Aug 29, 2013)

8 months now. Only thing I cared about on my birthday...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2013)

neosapien said:


> 8 months now. Only thing I cared about on my birthday...
> View attachment 2797094


I just want to Motorboat her little cheeks & neck to hear her giggle.
She's adorable Neo !


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 29, 2013)

What a cute kid








....the little one


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 30, 2013)

neosapien said:


> 8 months now. Only thing I cared about on my birthday...
> 
> View attachment 2797094[/QnUOTE] What a beautiful child Neo, and such a lovely head of hair.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2013)

Kuroi asked me to post this for some of her old friends who would have appreciated the dress. It's a little over the top but if it makes her happy, then i'm down with it


----------



## lolikun (Aug 30, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Kuroi asked me to post this for some of her old friends who would have appreciated the dress. It's a little over the top but if it makes her happy, then i'm down with it
> 
> View attachment 2797722


fffffffff-
me wants that dress -grabby hands- ;-; I love Lolita clothes~


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 30, 2013)

This is 6-7 years old and 20#s heavier...


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 30, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Kuroi asked me to post this for some of her old friends who would have appreciated the dress. It's a little over the top but if it makes her happy, then i'm down with it
> 
> View attachment 2797722


Didn't she post a few pics some years back? Thinking she had quite the wardrobe. Very beautiful.


----------



## gioua (Aug 31, 2013)

We get the Grandbaby on Sunday.. 

pix from last visit..


----------



## gioua (Aug 31, 2013)

Spent part of last night and today scanning photo's for a slide show for grampa on Sunday.. this one was taken before wifey and I married.. 2 kids are my stepsons..


----------



## tharoomman (Sep 2, 2013)

Just one of my days at the beach.

Drank till the sun went down.


----------



## Siren. (Sep 2, 2013)

Attempting to climb on to a roof haha.


----------



## james2500 (Sep 2, 2013)

just a day in the national forest, found a few mushrooms for the dinner plate. all the tourists are headed home and it's back to peace and quiet..

you can eat these but bears like them too


I think leslie is in here somewhere


boxer engine all wheel drive good for mountain home



smokin spot


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 5, 2013)

james2500 said:


> just a day in the national forest, found a few mushrooms for the dinner plate. all the tourists are headed home and it's back to peace and quiet..
> 
> you can eat these but bears like them too
> View attachment 2802493
> ...


I need to move inland , these people on the central coast are strange, got the forester with the boxer myself.


----------



## james2500 (Sep 5, 2013)

it's something in the water


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 5, 2013)

james2500 said:


> it's something in the water


May be, ive all but abandoned my trade unless i find a company that doesnt promote the back biters and rasputins , i have 10 times the experience and training in hvac, but the sheet metal guys run everything, even if its not in the companies best interest.

Couldnt even tell you how out of the loop every hvac company is out here, i would start a new one, but im into less work not more, plus i really hated people before, most do not pay their bills.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 5, 2013)

tharoomman said:


> Just one of my days at the beach.
> 
> Drank till the sun went down.


Lol, are you Jason Mraz? Because that's apparently a picture of him according to my browser...


----------



## ebgood (Sep 5, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, are you Jason Mraz? Because that's apparently a picture of him according to my browser...


jason mraz is just some guy in a hat


----------



## Bombur (Sep 5, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, are you Jason Mraz? Because that's apparently a picture of him according to my browser...


That is indeed a pic of jason mraz...


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Sep 5, 2013)

View attachment 2806290 Hilarriousssss


----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2013)

http://popdirt.com/jason-mraz-my-partner-isnt-pregnant/79698/


----------



## ebgood (Sep 5, 2013)

fake pics huh?


----------



## neosapien (Sep 5, 2013)

ebgood said:


> fake pics huh?


Either fake or he really is Jason Mraz. I'm going with fake though.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 5, 2013)

that shit dont go over well in here lol. isnt that what happened to rainman?


----------



## neosapien (Sep 5, 2013)

ebgood said:


> that shit dont go over well in here lol. isnt that what happened to rainman?


I think he just posted a random pic from the web and said that she was the chick he was fucking.


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

she wasa porn star or something


----------



## Bombur (Sep 5, 2013)

And tharooman was never heard from again


----------



## ebgood (Sep 5, 2013)

lol. he could've been tellin the truth. 

i used to bang this chick


----------



## Bombur (Sep 5, 2013)

ebgood said:


> lol. he could've been tellin the truth.
> 
> i used to bang this chick


I am that chick.



















You never called...


----------



## ebgood (Sep 5, 2013)

yea.... its cuz u look like a termite


----------



## kinetic (Sep 5, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, are you Jason Mraz? Because that's apparently a picture of him according to my browser...


I rescinded my like do to such Tom Foolery.
He was good on sesame street. That's about all. Oh and the jack johnson show. He was good on that too.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 6, 2013)

Short haired, Under Cover Hippy.2003


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 6, 2013)

Left to right, me and a buddy at a music festival causing trouble, in the middle me and a buddy causing trouble down town, far right me dressing up as Al Qaeda. Osama Bin Hempy. Will work for food, shelter and hashish.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 6, 2013)

Out drinking mojitos with my girls!!


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 6, 2013)

Giggles is back at it...


----------



## see4 (Sep 6, 2013)

ebgood said:


> yea.... its cuz *ur dick* look like a termite


corrected....


----------



## see4 (Sep 6, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Giggles is back at it...
> 
> View attachment 2807762


show me your titties!


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 6, 2013)

see4 said:


> show me your titties!


That's for the late night show


----------



## 420God (Sep 7, 2013)

My little one picking raspberries.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow man, that is a serious raspberry patch!! We had raspberries at our place year before last; the moose loved them so much they would jump the fence to eat the leaves.


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Sep 7, 2013)

Raspberrys are the bommmmbbbbbbbb


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 9, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to minnesmoker again.

Great pic


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Short haired, Under Cover Hippy.2003


Man you have the best chairs! The stream venue and now this! YES!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> That's for the late night show





see4 said:


> show me your titties!


Ok you two.... c++++, gig's doesn't have tit's at the end of summer. Farm boys only grow em during the hibernation part of the program.  so ask him again come March you stand a better chance of him delivering.

End of summer you ask to see their dicks  It's kind of like how women shouldn't wear white after labor day.



minnesmoker said:


> The Boss Lady, and Minnesmoker.
> 
> A beautiful day -- my first real, full day off, since Independence Day.


I'm glad you got a day off! I wondered where you were yesterday. I really like boss lady's hair too! You guys are brave and we won't even discuss how cute (and skinny) you are. Have a cheeseburger


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

minnie i thought you were younger like your shoes though


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

Gotta show off my little girl again 







Here she is playing with a tiger cub 







We got to meet this badboy that day. GODS he's an impressive boy.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

View attachment 2811357felt cute today


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 9, 2013)

i'll have to feel you as well to make sure you feel cute, sunni.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll have to feel you as well to make sure you feel cute, sunni.


well that wore off right quick.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2013)

Who kicked you in the stomach? Didn't they see you were posing for a picture?!?!?!OMGWTFBBQ!!!


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Who kicked you in the stomach? Didn't they see you were posing for a picture?!?!?!OMGWTFBBQ!!!


i bent over so i could get the whole outfit in LOL


----------



## see4 (Sep 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll have to feel you as well to make sure you feel cute, sunni.





cannabineer said:


> well that wore off right quick.


The comedic timing is impeccable.


----------



## see4 (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> i bent over so i could get the whole outfit in LOL


is that what youre calling my johnson these days? an outfit?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> i bent over so i could get the whole outfit in LOL


Thank you for the quick clarification. I was about to open a can-o-whupass in here!


----------



## slowbus (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2811357felt cute today



hey,did I leave my cowboy hat on your nightstand?


----------



## potpimp (Sep 9, 2013)

She's got that nerdy girl thing going on. "Sunni the librarian".


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2013)

I love your hair! So cool looking! GREAT outfit too!


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I love your hair! So cool looking! GREAT outfit too!


thanks combat boots darkwash skinny jeans the tshirt is cool its like all the astrology signs with a sun in the middleView attachment 2811630 kinda like that "leather" jacket with detachable "fleece" hoodie and a mustache scarf cant go wrong LOL


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey Sunni, need a date?


----------



## ebgood (Sep 9, 2013)

potpimp said:


> She's got that nerdy girl thing going on. "Sunni the librarian".


that shits hot


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Sep 9, 2013)

ebgood said:


> that shits hot


She's going to be my first ex wife. I'm callin' it.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 9, 2013)

Whatever, boys....

Sunni, bring home some milk


----------



## ebgood (Sep 9, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> She's going to be my first ex wife. I'm callin' it.





ClaytonBigsby said:


> Whatever, boys....
> 
> Sunni, bring home some milk


i already slept with her so yall go ahead


----------



## chewberto (Sep 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2811357felt cute today[/Qwjat in your hair? hairgel? jk but really is that the mirror?UOTE]


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Sep 10, 2013)

ebgood said:


> i already slept with her so yall go ahead


I'd be concerned if you were bigger than me.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 10, 2013)

be concerned

be very concerned


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 10, 2013)

Sunni mr sunshine i think we can have a bright future together!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 10, 2013)

And a picture my friend took at a BBQ a month or so ago.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeez guys, you all need to get out more mein gott... It was as if a nurse just walked into an all-male old age home ROFL. *makes mental note to buy as much automatic weaponry as can humanly be afforded for when daughter turns 13*


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Jeez guys, you all need to get out more mein gott... It was as if a nurse just walked into an all-male old age home ROFL. *makes mental note to buy as much automatic weaponry as can humanly be afforded for when daughter turns 13*


I almost hate to say this but the real problem with the 13 y/o girl is they are usually conspiring with the enemy, so to speak!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I almost hate to say this but the real problem with the 13 y/o girl is they are usually conspiring with the enemy, so to speak!


 HA! That be true. I shall have to train some monkeys to follow her about and attack anything with a shlong that gets too close. Good point Annie, good point indeed. Ninja Monkeys. YES.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> HA! That be true. I shall have to train some monkeys to follow her about and attack anything with a shlong that gets too close. Good point Annie, good point indeed. Ninja Monkeys. YES.


YES!! NINJA MONKEYS!! genius.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2013)

EHRMEGHERD I WANT ONE! When I was a kid my definition of a 'toy' was something made out of wood more likely to injure you than amuse you, a heap of sand and a BMX, or something like a box of matches. So as an adult I have collected myself some awesome toys LOL. The stuff they make for kids these days, AMAZING. 

Anyhow, I just don't trust kids anymore LOL.

[video=youtube;EYSPlRl5hq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYSPlRl5hq8[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2013)

Ahahahaha, I can't help it, just one more little dose of Bill 

[video=youtube;JoJxmt5Euuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoJxmt5Euuo[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> EHRMEGHERD I WANT ONE! When I was a kid my definition of a 'toy' was something made out of wood more likely to injure you than amuse you, a heap of sand and a BMX, or something like a box of matches. So as an adult I have collected myself some awesome toys LOL. The stuff they make for kids these days, AMAZING.
> 
> Anyhow, I just don't trust kids anymore LOL.
> 
> today's kids yesssss [video=youtube_share;Q_A61O1u5jE]http://youtu.be/Q_A61O1u5jE[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2013)

raised by dad's like this no doubt lmao! [video=youtube_share;Wx7y2mIBbQA]http://youtu.be/Wx7y2mIBbQA[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> HA! That be true. I shall have to train some monkeys to follow her about and attack anything with a shlong that gets too close. Good point Annie, good point indeed. Ninja Monkeys. YES.


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I almost hate to say this but the real problem with the 13 y/o girl is they are usually conspiring with the enemy, so to speak!


2 boys and 2 girls,.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpW3orlfp7E


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 10, 2013)

This isn't the youtube thread. Stop derailing shit. Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 10, 2013)

got drunk and dry humped one of the pitts, zero bestiality tho~ haha


----------



## april (Sep 10, 2013)

Kodank Moment said:


> And a picture my friend took at a BBQ a month or so ago.


 mmm delicious as always...


----------



## april (Sep 10, 2013)

My truck and camper!!


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2013)

Very nice april


----------



## april (Sep 10, 2013)

And a pic of me and my sweet Emma..


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 10, 2013)

april said:


> View attachment 2812517 My truck and camper!!


Your truck rocks


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 10, 2013)

I bet that camper rock more !i


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll take Emma



love me some Frenchies


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Not impressed by april. Hell, even Alaska has bigger trucks and better looking chicks. I mean, since when was flat chested and 4x4 been put in the same sentence??? Neverruuuuuurrrrrrrrr.....


I think she's gorgeous. I married a girl with a size boobs. All my mates have wives with nice bug saggy ones now and they are GROSS. Whoever snags April is gonna have a wife that looks HOT at 50 still. And shame on you man there are some things you just don't do, fucking with a ladys self image is one of them. Sis man.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

Seriously buddy watch a bit less porn.


----------



## april (Sep 11, 2013)

Brassinosteroid said:


> Not impressed by april. Hell, even Alaska has bigger trucks and better looking chicks. I mean, since when was flat chested and 4x4 been put in the same sentence??? Neverruuuuuurrrrrrrrr.....


At 31 I think I look just fine...I'm a b cup thank u  I think ur jealous ..small lady with a big truck versus a big man in a wee car kinda deal. ..plus the man that matters..luvs my tiny perky tatters! Post a pic of ur truck...let's compare. ..lmfao


----------



## simisimis (Sep 11, 2013)

lol to say that to a woman... it's sooo wrong.. 

I could all-in those sisters bounce like mad when they're in business, did not even notice a truck in the pic..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

april said:


> At 31 I think I look just fine...I'm a b cup thank u  I think ur jealous ..small lady with a big truck versus a big man in a wee car kinda deal. ..plus the man that matters..luvs my tiny perky tatters! Post a pic of ur truck...let's compare. ..lmfao


 It's not his CAR that's small April... ROFL


----------



## lolikun (Sep 11, 2013)

For a girl to love herself and be confident with how she looks naturally, that in itself is attractive.
April looks great how she is, she don't need no d cups tits falling out her top to look good.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I think she's gorgeous. I married a girl with a size boobs. All my mates have wives with nice bug saggy ones now and they are GROSS. Whoever snags April is gonna have a wife that looks HOT at 50 still. And shame on you man there are some things you just don't do, fucking with a ladys self image is one of them. Sis man.


You cant talk sense to folks like this ham......when ignorance is bliss your fightin a losing battle! that and this cat is self-described "legendary" here so yeah!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

Decided to play fair, me doing my best Psychedelic Hillbilly impression during a DJ set...


----------



## april (Sep 11, 2013)

Awww thanks guys  luv the pic mad hamish!


----------



## potpimp (Sep 11, 2013)

Loves me some itty bitty titties.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 11, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Loves me some itty bitty titties.


I heard titties......


Lol gotta agree. My baby got some lil tittays but dammit her nipples are fuckin excellent

Rock them tater totts april. U doin just fine


----------



## Cowboykush (Sep 11, 2013)

Question any man that doesnt like all titties...i've never been bored with any set


----------



## GOD HERE (Sep 11, 2013)

This is me with the stray cat that lives on my porch


----------



## ebgood (Sep 11, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> Question any man that doesnt like all titties...i've never been bored with any set


Never.

Well ok ,once. 
This chick i used to know had some not hot titties. She had small Bs but like literally it was all areola and nipple. Never seen a set like that before or after


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 12, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I think she's gorgeous. I married a girl with a size boobs. All my mates have wives with nice bug saggy ones now and they are GROSS. Whoever snags April is gonna have a wife that looks HOT at 50 still. And shame on you man there are some things you just don't do, fucking with a ladys self image is one of them. Sis man.



Well put brotha, despite the fact that your married to the inside forever and the outside changes anyway, word on the fact that she is a VERY pretty young woman,Pretty sad someone would say something like that, my apologies April.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 12, 2013)

It's exactly the same as a woman laughing at a specific man's dick.


----------



## see4 (Sep 12, 2013)

Im not going to touch the last 3 pages with a 10 foot pole. I won't even touch it with someone else's 10 foot pole.


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2013)

LOL me when i was 16 View attachment 2816597View attachment 2816598View attachment 2816599View attachment 2816600


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2013)

what the fuck what i thinking sadly i went throught he whole "scene kid/emo phase" twas the cool thing to do though LOL


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 13, 2013)

you're cute in your little pink backpack. I'da hit on you. 

you any good on that guitar?


----------



## see4 (Sep 13, 2013)

it's never been cool to be emo. ever. lol.

but i would have taken you to pound town then. i still would now.


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> you're cute in your little pink backpack. I'da hit on you.
> 
> you any good on that guitar?


i am now , not than though thats when i first got it lol


see4 said:


> it's never been cool to be emo. ever. lol.


i beg to differ it was all the rage in 2006


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 13, 2013)

I used to have hair to my shoulders listen to a ton of nirvana and skateboard in 2006 lol


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2013)

omg 2006 was so long ago.fuck where has the time gone man.......mid life crisis incoming


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I used to have hair to my shoulders listen to a ton of nirvana and skateboard in 2006 lol


see you know exactly what im talkimg about than, these old people dont understand us perfect.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Sep 13, 2013)

different generations lol


----------



## see4 (Sep 13, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I used to have hair to my shoulders listen to a ton of nirvana and skateboard in 2006 lol





sunni said:


> see you know exactly what im talkimg about than, these old people dont understand us perfect.


Yea. I was listening to Kurt when he was actually alive, in 94. Good times.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> omg 2006 was so long ago.fuck where has the time gone man.......mid life crisis incoming


midlife?? you aren't even in your mid twenties yet lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> Yea. I was listening to Kurt when he was actually alive, in 94. Good times.


fuck I was getting drunk to nirvana in high school @ this time. good timez good timezz My favorite nirvana album evaaaar! unplugged [video=youtube;mcXYz0gtJeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcXYz0gtJeM[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 13, 2013)

my girl, my girl don't lie to me.
tell me where... did you sleep last nite? 
in the pines, in the pines 
where the sun, don't ever shine.
I would shiver the whole night thru.

god dam i'm having flashbacks. I'ma go smoke some scissor hash and cool it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Well put brotha, despite the fact that your married to the inside forever and the outside changes anyway, word on the fact that she is a VERY pretty young woman,Pretty sad someone would say something like that, my apologies April.


[video=youtube;0gxKStPXyn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gxKStPXyn8[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA I think everybody that started playing in the 90's sharpened their teeth on Nirvana... Kurt wasn't worth the dirt on Corgan's beard though...

[video=youtube;xzZh4fdaUpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzZh4fdaUpk[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> Im not going to touch the last 3 pages with a 10 foot pole. I won't even touch it with someone else's 10 foot pole.


I would touch em with your pole see4


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2013)

this was me at age 17.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 13, 2013)

well weren't you handsome


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well weren't you handsome


i was the only one not afflicted by squiggly line face disease.

i was also very skinny.


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> HAHAHAHAHA I think everybody that started playing in the 90's sharpened their teeth on Nirvana... Kurt wasn't worth the dirt on Corgan's beard though...
> 
> [video=youtube;xzZh4fdaUpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzZh4fdaUpk[/video]



surely you jest? comparing kurt cobain to billy corgan is like comparing great sex with a smoking hot woman to masturbating to redtube. 

they both can make you happy but the first is undeniably better.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> surely you jest? comparing kurt cobain to billy corgan is like comparing great sex with a smoking hot woman to masturbating to redtube.
> 
> they both can make you happy but the first is undeniably better.


SACRILEDGE! Kurt RUINED guitar playing for a whole decade IMHO. We had the peak of virtuose guitar playing with guys like Van Halen and Vai and along came Kurt who even reduced the power chord to two notes and never played a solo worth anything. He sounds like a bag of assholes being rattled in my opinion really. Live he sucked so much even FANS were throwing empty bottles at the stage LOL. He couldn't even survive himself.

HAHAHAHAHA I ALWAYS get a beating for my opinions on music, but hey I don't mind. My wife HATES it when I talk music ROFL


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;z-SKKqbq75s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-SKKqbq75s&amp;list=PL379BB074AF769A6E[/video]

See for yourself


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> He couldn't even survive himself.



wow! You just went full blown dickweed with that statement. how many great artists "couldn't survive themself" as you so delicately put it?

bands like nirvana, aic, and pearl jam created the grunge scene and sound that is still heavily followed today, almost thirty years later. It still maintains an almost cult like following. 

While I do like smashing pumpkins and agree they put out some pretty good stuff. They never have nor ever will reach the same level of play as the other three I named.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> wow! You just went full blown dickweed with that statement. how many great artists "couldn't survive themself" as you so delicately put it?
> 
> bands like nirvana, aic, and pearl jam created the grunge scene and sound that is still heavily followed today, almost thirty years later. It still maintains an almost cult like following.
> 
> While I do like smashing pumpkins and agree they put out some pretty good stuff. They never have nor ever will reach the same level of play as the other three I named.


I am not gonna argue on Pearl Jam mate. Now there's a fucking BAND. They have influenced my music more than almost anybody. Look I dig Grunge, I was bit of a poster-kid for it around these parts. And I miss the 90's like all get-out bro. 

 I followed grunge from it's very beginning. And mate, I am PISSED at Kurt for blowin his own head off. It made that I couldn't believe in a single thing he did any longer. I related to him up to that point. None of the greats that passed shot themselves brother. Getting taken out by even heroin, or your own puke like Jimi as horrible a fate as it is, it was not their CHOICE. Kurt had a responsibility towards a generation. He knocked all the fuel out of the engine and the wind out the sails of our morals, of what we were standing for in those magical times. It was really an exciting time to be alive here in South Africa. The Grunge ideal was REAL here. We'd just overthrown the system for chrissake, we were here to actually DO IT. Our angst and anger was harnassed, we had a purpose, we were the dirty little bastards tending to the light at the end of the tunnel. Kurt pissed on that bro, and finally the system had words to throw back at us, an example to break us down with, they had a gap to hit hard below the belt and make a higher moral stand. And along came the record companies and cleaned up the image, to the point where it was all squeeky clean by 2000. 

 And he really wasn't worth shit on a guitar. That's just fine when one can still relate to the song, like Mudhoney's music, old punk like The Sex Pistols, etc. We don't listen to that for the MUSICIANSHIP. We are into that for the SPIRIT. I can't believe in Kurt. So his playing MATTERS. 

 Not worth the dirt on Corgan's beard, who is still working on the same ideal, encouraging musicians to take matters into their own hands and teaching about putting intrinsic value in what you do so you can make a career out of it. I have a COLLECTION of Corgan interviews I watch often. Add to that the fact that he's a true musical innovator and BRILLIANT guitarist and you have a downright musical GOD. He has it all, very few others do. I play my 10-year old daughter his music and tell him about how he has inspired me. This is where I stole all my tricks. I love this man.

 Yes Sir, I can be a dick sometimes. It happens. But at least I am an honest, open, and completely transparent dick. Makes me one of the better ones, and somebody's got to dilute the ocean of huge dicks by being a small one. So I am not sorry about it at all. This is who I am and I'm okay with that mate


----------



## kinetic (Sep 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> SACRILEDGE! Kurt RUINED guitar playing for a whole decade IMHO. We had the peak of virtuose guitar playing with guys like Van Halen and Vai and along came Kurt who even reduced the power chord to two notes and never played a solo worth anything. He sounds like a bag of assholes being rattled in my opinion really. Live he sucked so much even FANS were throwing empty bottles at the stage LOL. He couldn't even survive himself.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA I ALWAYS get a beating for my opinions on music, but hey I don't mind. My wife HATES it when I talk music ROFL


Name a band or performer that didn't have a band show.  Some of the Doors live stuff is brutal because Jim was so fucked up.  Jimi Hendrix?  He couldn't survive himself either, it doesn't take away his contribution does it?  Kurt Cobain kicked the snot out of the cross dressing glam bands and it's exactly what my generation needed and wanted.  I don't recall Poison covering and exposing a generation to Lead Belly's 'Where did yo sleep last night'.  Steve Vai was and still is a successful niche artist, minus his time with Roth.  He owes that to Zappa for getting him out there.  Cobain inspired kids all over the country to pick up a guitar because it was simple and not just masterbating on the fret board with sweep picking.  Would you suggest someone like R.L. Burnsides isn't worthy of praise because his guitar was sometimes out of tune and he played in an open G and it was simple?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 13, 2013)

Let`s see, Nervana kicked the snot outta leads in bands like Twisted Sister, Cinderella, Poison, Ratt, Bon Jovi, Def Leppard, Quiet Riot, Kiss, Motley Crue, Skid Row, Tesla, .....Energy in motion, Are you serious ? Kurt was a strummer and a bummer !i


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 13, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> wow! You just went full blown dickweed with that statement. how many great artists "couldn't survive themself" as you so delicately put it?
> 
> bands like nirvana, aic, and pearl jam created the grunge scene and sound that is still heavily followed today, almost thirty years later. It still maintains an almost cult like following.
> 
> While I do like smashing pumpkins and agree they put out some pretty good stuff. They never have nor ever will reach the same level of play as the other three I named.


Neil Young created grunge , Chris Cornell is insanely talented , when hes not sticking a needle in his arm, Eddie Vedder has an awesome voice, but Billy Corgin is an absolute genius.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> what the fuck what i thinking sadly i went throught he whole "scene kid/emo phase" twas the cool thing to do though LOL


My 15-year-old daughter has THAT hair (but shorter)


----------



## see4 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nirvana revolutionized the music industry, without question. Just as the Beatles did and Pearl Jam. Twisted Sister, Quiet Riot and Bon Jovi are just good hair bands that followed a genre. Billy and Smashing are great artists, but certainly did not revolutionize the industry. There is no comparing Smashing Pumpkins to Nirvana.


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 13, 2013)

Theres a big difference between marketable and talented, hell even lady caca sells records and that slut miley cyrus, just because people buy it doesnt mean its good, in fact most likely the opposite.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> Nirvana revolutionized the music industry, without question. Just as the Beatles did and Pearl Jam. Twisted Sister, Quiet Riot and Bon Jovi are just good hair bands that followed a genre. Billy and Smashing are great artists, but certainly did not revolutionize the industry. There is no comparing Smashing Pumpkins to Nirvana.


Twisted Sister, Quiet Riot, and Bon Jovi were around before Nirvana, hardly followers. Turning on and selling tracks to teenagers in the late 80`s early nineties is hardly revolutionary to the music industry. What exactly did they revolutionize ?  Heroin ? Un-audible lyrics ? Strumming two cords ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 13, 2013)

They sold a lot of pladd shirts, but so did Norm Abrams !i


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 13, 2013)

wow, I fuckin' unmask after more than a year of swapped masks, and y'all can't argue about how normal and unassuming I am, and how sexy and exotic and big boobied the boss lady is? Instead you gotta' argue about Nirvana, and Kurt's untimely demise, and how he sucked at guitar, or didn't, or something?


----------



## kinetic (Sep 13, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> wow, I fuckin' unmask after more than a year of swapped masks, and y'all can't argue about how normal and unassuming I am, and how sexy and exotic and big boobied the boss lady is? Instead you gotta' argue about Nirvana, and Kurt's untimely demise, and how he sucked at guitar, or didn't, or something?


I wouldn't make a crass comment about your woman. She is very beautiful. The pic of you smoking inside the rock overhang was eariely similiar to one in my dads photo album of himself. I wasn't arguing btw, how can someone argue against the facts I laid out? 

Hows things minne? I just had a nice dinner with my fam. Deciding if I'm going with the lambs breath in a bowl or if my own cross goes into the papers, decisions decisions.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> wow, I fuckin' unmask after more than a year of swapped masks, and y'all can't argue about how normal and unassuming I am, and how sexy and exotic and big boobied the boss lady is? Instead you gotta' argue about Nirvana, and Kurt's untimely demise, and how he sucked at guitar, or didn't, or something?


Yeah the boss lady is hot. You are cute... 

I have removed everything else because frankly I'm to high to post! Thank CN and Halle berry.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> .....snip.........
> 
> Hows things minne? I just had a nice dinner with my fam. *Deciding if I'm going with the lambs breath in a bowl or if my own cross goes into the papers, decisions decisions*.


You know if you'd taken the SAT, you'd know which one to choose, don't you?? (I am now ducking and running fast before kinetic overcomes the static coefficient of friction and beats my ass).


----------



## kinetic (Sep 13, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You know if you'd taken the SAT, you'd know which one to choose, don't you?? (I am now ducking and running fast before kinetic overcomes the static coefficient of friction and beats my ass).


I didn't need that SAT score to travel the country, get asked for my autograph and live in Chicago, then years later end up making $50/hr


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I didn't need that SAT score to travel the country, get asked for my autograph and live in Chicago, then years later end up making $50/hr


I know you didn't it's about how inconsequential the whole thing is. It really can't *do* anything LOL just enjoying teasing you...


----------



## kinetic (Sep 13, 2013)

Lamb's Breath is the choice. Looks like my wife is having a date with Tom Hardy tonight.


----------



## zhn0k (Sep 13, 2013)

me last year.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 13, 2013)

Half of me...does that count?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 13, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Half of me...does that count?
> 
> View attachment 2817612


She is adorable neo!! Looks really happy too.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 13, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> She is adorable neo!! Looks really happy too.


Thanks man. Yeah she a good happy baby.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 13, 2013)

vanity ...

EDIT: I meant the vanity was in my comment, not your adorable little FFoA (Future Farmer of America)


----------



## GOD HERE (Sep 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> what the fuck what i thinking sadly i went throught he whole "scene kid/emo phase" twas the cool thing to do though LOL


You would've blown my socks off back in 2006, I went through the same thing.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> wow, I fuckin' unmask after more than a year of swapped masks, and y'all can't argue about how normal and unassuming I am, and how sexy and exotic and big boobied the boss lady is? Instead you gotta' argue about Nirvana, and Kurt's untimely demise, and how he sucked at guitar, or didn't, or something?


Holy shit my own medicine. It tastes like ass.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 13, 2013)

Little titties are awesome!


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 13, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Theres a big difference between marketable and talented, hell even lady caca sells records and that slut miley cyrus, just because people buy it doesnt mean its good, in fact most likely the opposite.


Lady Gaga records? Of course they are terrible. It's great performance art, not good music.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> titties are awesome!


Lite edit.


----------



## PiElandAZ (Sep 13, 2013)

I just found this thread .... so i guess i will contribute since i plan to stick around 
(taken very recently)


----------



## srh88 (Sep 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> LOL me when i was 16 View attachment 2816597View attachment 2816598View attachment 2816599View attachment 2816600


im a lefty too


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> wow, I fuckin' unmask after more than a year of swapped masks, and y'all can't argue about how normal and unassuming I am, and how sexy and exotic and big boobied the boss lady is? Instead you gotta' argue about Nirvana, and Kurt's untimely demise, and how he sucked at guitar, or didn't, or something?



I will admit, you do look like an unassuming axe murderer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2013)

i thought minnesmoker would look like this:







instead, he's kinda hot and i resent that because he has the look that sunni will probably go for.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 14, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^looks like gioua if you ask me


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought minnesmoker would look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he has that cocaine eye look to him... I know all about that


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> he has that cocaine eye look to him... I know all about that


i was gonna pick up a gram or two just for kicks the other day, but it turns out that shit is expensive now.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i was gonna pick up a gram or two just for kicks the other day, but it turns out that shit is expensive now.


 yeah I donno were ur at in cali but they wanted 60 a gram for yay in orange county... and it was cut to shit!!!!!!!!!!! its like wtf were a 3 hour drive to mexico this is some bullshit... here in Chicago 40 a gram all day and its fucking fire!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah I donno were ur at in cali but they wanted 60 a gram for yay in orange county... and it was cut to shit!!!!!!!!!!! its like wtf were a 3 hour drive to mexico this is some bullshit... here in Chicago 40 a gram all day and its fucking fire!!!!!!!


 makes me not just wanna slap da dope man but also his momma for raising such a peace of shit... you get killed for that shit over here...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2013)

*pokes head around corner to see if it's safe to emerge....*


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Holy shit my own medicine. It tastes like ass.


Looks like ass too, good thing we didn't step in it.....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah I donno were ur at in cali but they wanted 60 a gram for yay in orange county... and it was cut to shit!!!!!!!!!!! its like wtf were a 3 hour drive to mexico this is some bullshit... here in Chicago 40 a gram all day and its fucking fire!!!!!!!


DID YOU JUST SAY 40 UNITED STATES DOLLARS FOR A GRAM?!?! That's CRIMINAL. I thought dank reefer was getting expensive here at ZAR 150 to 180. Translates to around USD 15 pg with a max of 18 us dollar... Damn.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> View attachment 2821453
> 
> Whatever do you mean, Buck?


I LOVE those eyes! Precisely how the smile doesn't reach them LOL now that's a feeling I understand.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2013)

Minne, if you ever cut your hair you should donate it. It's pretty easy, 10 inches dry and clean <insert penis joke here>, put it in a plastic bag, place that in a padded envelope and mail to here: Locks of Love 234 Southern Blvd. West Palm Beach, FL 33405-2701. There's other places as well that will take 8 inches <and here>.


----------



## april (Sep 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Im not going to touch the last 3 pages with a 10 foot pole. I won't even touch it with someone else's 10 foot pole.


Good looking men seem to be rotten and just plain bitter on the inside....I think someones getting ripe....


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

I cut it last year, the anniversary of the passing of the boss lady's father. The pics a couple pages back we just took, that one was a teaser I sent to the lady, while she was out of town, traveling, shortly before I cut it.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2013)

april said:


> Good looking men seem to be rotten and just plain bitter on the inside....I think someones getting ripe....


I used to find alot goodlooking women to be shallow just to present a level playing field


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I used to find alot goodlooking women to be shallow just to present a level playing field


I find a lot of people to be shallow. Deep tends to be rejected for the soundbite, genderless, twinkies for the brain.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

I think I'm at least moderately attractive. I'm far from bitter or rotten on the inside. I am a reflection of those around me... If hostility is directed at me, I'm hostile, same with vanity, anger, shallowness, ego. I match emotions, it's just easier for me.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Minne, if you ever cut your hair you should donate it. It's pretty easy, 10 inches dry and clean <insert penis joke here>, put it in a plastic bag, place that in a padded envelope and mail to here: Locks of Love 234 Southern Blvd. West Palm Beach, FL 33405-2701. There's other places as well that will take 8 inches <and here>.


hahaha we're neighbors im in broward


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> what the fuck what i thinking sadly i went throught he whole "scene kid/emo phase" twas the cool thing to do though LOL


i'm going through that right now, except i'm not 16..


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I think I'm at least moderately attractive. I'm far from bitter or rotten on the inside. I am a reflection of those around me... If hostility is directed at me, I'm hostile, same with vanity, anger, shallowness, ego. I match emotions, it's just easier for me.


Yes pretty much the same here except for right now where I made a promise I'd keep the overlay ugh. I'm doing a bit of a ping pong routine and I hate it!

Anyway here's what I'm smoking  best I can do until I can figure out if I will make it back. If not things will change.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2811357felt cute today


you and i would be chill..


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Sep 14, 2013)

This is me 20 years ago, taken in 1993. my how times have changed.hahahah


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2013)

ebgood said:


> lol. he could've been tellin the truth.
> 
> i used to bang this chick


she has my eye color..trichome amber.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 14, 2013)

pigeon photo bombed me too. worst day ever


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 14, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> i'm going through that right now, except i'm not 16..


Never was emo but I went through a pyro mania stage. My first run in with the cops I was 11 and they nabbed me with a zippo lighter and 2 molotov cocktails. Took me back to my house in the squad car and released me to my mom. She was sooooo pissed.


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> you and i would be chill..


sweeet new girly friend! ^_^


----------



## james2500 (Sep 14, 2013)

looking back at myself when I was 16 I see a total nerd who didn't have a clue about anything, I shook off the nerd thing, I think hahahaha


----------



## shoediva (Sep 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> View attachment 2821453
> 
> Hottie and super sexy... I remember your long dark hair and all the Times we would get stopped and asked what band you were in.. lol they still ask... haha


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 14, 2013)

Man... I would be shitting myself if a pic of me was on RIU. You all have balls..


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

Are you committing a crime, in growing?

Because, I would be, also, if I committed crimes involving anything, and posted at all on a pot forum. Trust me, all those "proxy bounces" don't do fuck to cover your tracks. If you are here, you should probably be growing, nice and legal like, or not be posting...


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Are you committing a crime, in growing?
> 
> Because, I would be, also, if I committed crimes involving anything, and posted at all on a pot forum. Trust me, all those "proxy bounces" don't do fuck to cover your tracks. If you are here, you should probably be growing, nice and legal like, or not be posting...


fine ill just go away than


----------



## PiElandAZ (Sep 14, 2013)

april said:


> Good looking men seem to be rotten and just plain bitter on the inside....I think someones getting ripe....


thank god im ugly ... lol Id hate to be bitter !


----------



## PiElandAZ (Sep 14, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> Man... I would be shitting myself if a pic of me was on RIU. You all have balls..


when you become disabled enough to get legal ... you stop caring


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2013)

pics ofthe new place soonView attachment 2821754


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> fine ill just go away than



Risk v. Benefit. I think our benefit of having you here outways the risks, but, that's MY opinion, and they're your risks! I'd hate to see you go, though. You're a moderate, fair, and balanced moderator, and an active community member that drifts across the spectrum of the board, offering help or advice on where to find it. Me, I'm still smoking, not growing right now ... Because it's decriminalized to smoke.  Of course, in 70 days, I'm hoping to be putting my first F1s into flower, legally, again. (Psst, I'm saying the loss would be ours, and we'd hate to suffer that loss!)


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> pics ofthe new place soonView attachment 2821754


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


and when did i say i was ugly? i said pics of the new place soon


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

You know, MY pic was topless...


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> and when did i say i was ugly? i said pics of the new place soon


Dont worry about that, your a beautiful little girl, even if you make me feel creepy, i do have a 25 year old son who liked your picture.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


hint: after serious trauma, a girl can use it..that or a stack of cookies.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> hint: after serious trauma, a girl can use it..that or a stack of cookies.



I did my little part to cheer her up! LoL.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Dont worry about that, your a beautiful little girl, even if you make me feel creepy, i do have a 25 year old son who liked your picture.


pic or it didn't happen..let's see it he's worthy of her..


----------



## slowbus (Sep 14, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> hint: after serious trauma, a girl can use it..that or a stack of cookies.



if no cookies or ice cream,then a box of batteries usually cheers 'em up


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 14, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> fuck I was getting drunk to nirvana in high school @ this time. good timez good timezz My favorite nirvana album evaaaar! unplugged [video=youtube;mcXYz0gtJeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcXYz0gtJeM[/video]


Sorry to say it but nirvana is waaaayyyyy over rated. Kurt was a horrible guitur player and a worse vocalist. If kurt was still alive he would be washed up and albumless by 1998.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> if no cookies or ice cream,then a box of batteries usually cheers 'em up


solve the equation, show all work..what are you solving for?..w, of course..now let's isolate
1 box of batteries = 2.99$ flowers less w


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sorry to say it but nirvana is waaaayyyyy over rated. Kurt was a horrible guitur player and a worse vocalist. If kurt was still alive he would be washed up and albumless by 1998.


Thank You. +REP! And even worse, he would've taken Dave Grohl down with him... No Foo Fighters!!! EHRMEGHERD... The horror, the horror...


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 14, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> pic or it didn't happen..let's see it he's worthy of her..


he looks like prince and acts like ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,a 24 year old male, i would wish that on anybody.


----------



## slowbus (Sep 14, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> solve the equation, show all work..what are you solving for?..w, of course..now let's isolate
> 1 box of batteries = 2.99$ flowers less w




ok,ok, you got me.I'm a cheap fawk but of course,I'd buy you the top notch duracells


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ok,ok, you got me.I'm a cheap fawk but of course,I'd buy you the top notch duracells


you mean the AA to 4th power, duracell coppertop with duralock power preserve, guaranteed for 10 years?

(w) = walmart


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2013)

I'd only run a Rabbit on Energizers ...


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

If it doesn't plug in to a 220, or have a gas tank and kick starter, she's going to break it, or run out it's usefulness...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> If it doesn't plug in to a 220, or have a gas tank and kick starter, she's going to break it, or run out it's usefulness...



did someone mention eeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeccccccccctttttrrrrrrrricty?


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> did someone mention eeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeccccccccctttttrrrrrrrricty?
> View attachment 2821836


I'm not shocked that you responded first...


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> View attachment 2821453
> ?


now that is closer to the psycopath axe murderer image I had in mind.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> I'm not shocked that you responded first...


when i was little, i've been known to stick my finger in a wall socket or two


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> when i get lit, i've been known to stick my finger in a socket or two


Oh, snap! (edited, for her pleasure.)


----------



## ebgood (Sep 14, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> Man... I would be shitting myself if a pic of me was on RIU. You all have balls..


..........
View attachment 2822108


----------



## shoediva (Sep 14, 2013)

This is my favorite one.... piercing eyes... sexy boyfriend ... 



minnesmoker said:


> View attachment 2821453
> 
> Whatever do you mean, Buck?


----------



## The cap (Sep 14, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sorry to say it but nirvana is waaaayyyyy over rated. Kurt was a horrible guitur player and a worse vocalist. If kurt was still alive he would be washed up and albumless by 1998.


Are you on Drugs..?? Hahaha.. Yeah Nirvana were shit, bring on 1 Direction, Justin Bieber or Gangnam Style..!! Pfffttttt.....


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 14, 2013)

shoediva said:


> View attachment 2822124 This is my favorite one.... piercing eyes... sexy boyfriend ...
> 
> Q


[video=youtube;E2tMV96xULk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2tMV96xULk[/video]

I can't post my favorite pics of the boss lady, I'd get banned...


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 14, 2013)

shoediva said:


> View attachment 2822124 This is my favorite one.... piercing eyes... sexy boyfriend ...


you do have a good lookin man


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2013)

_




Originally Posted by *Jimmyjonestoo* 
Sorry to say it but nirvana is waaaayyyyy over rated. Kurt was a horrible guitur player and a worse vocalist. If kurt was still alive he would be washed up and albumless by 1998.

_
​


Their musical contribution cannot be denied. They changed the course and opened it up for their peers. I've never heard anyone say that Kurt was a guitar god. Rocky George was a better technical player. Kurt even said Grohl was actually the better guitar player. If you were there with my generation I'll take your overated opinion with more validity. If you're only looking back at it then you're missing out on how much they altered everything and inspired a whole bunch of young people to pick up an instrament. Their sound can at the right time to the right people.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2013)

Their sound Came at the right time.

it's not letting me edit that last sentence, getting the 10 character message.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2013)

why do I have a feeling you made that yourself Fungus?


----------



## potpimp (Sep 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> why do I have a feeling you made that yourself Fungus?


Not a doubt in my mind.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2013)

The cap said:


> Are you on Drugs..?? Hahaha.. Yeah Nirvana were shit, bring on 1 Direction, Justin Bieber or Gangnam Style..!! Pfffttttt.....


Wrong. Bring on the UNDERGROUND!

[video=youtube;LspD0uoiB2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LspD0uoiB2A[/video]

Good, melodic, virtuoso musicianship is alive and well.


----------



## Lurkdewitt (Sep 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> pics ofthe new place soonView attachment 2821754


Woah, you look EXACTLY like my friends sister.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> why do I have a feeling you made that yourself Fungus?


Yes well they are all deciduous teeth so I feel ok about it. For a moment I worried until I really looked LOL


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> why do I have a feeling you made that yourself Fungus?


that was my first thought..my second was: where did he get the teeth from?..


----------



## kinetic (Sep 15, 2013)

Deciduous is one of my most favorite of words. Though the paper I wrote this weekend offered the opportunity to use tumultuous, dichotomy, and compartamentalization.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Their sound Came at the right time.
> 
> it's not letting me edit that last sentence, getting the 10 character message.


he was the father of grunge, put the pacific northwest on the map.. so pretty significant for his time..imo


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Deciduous is one of my most favorite of words. Though the paper I wrote this weekend offered the opportunity to use tumultuous, dichotomy, and compartamentalization.


Well as long as you didn't come apart mentalizing you are good


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 15, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


i love your smile..when can we meet?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was there with your generation. I grew up with that kind of shit and never was a nirvana fan. Im sure he inspired people to pick up instuments but probably in more of a " if this clown can do it so can i" sort of way. Just my opinion. "Grunge" is just not a genre i was ever into. With the exception of Alice in chains of course.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 15, 2013)

Jimmy, fair enough. I got wore out after their second album with only a few songs after that catching my ear. I was more into bands like InsideOut (zach de la rocha 1st band), Bloodlet, Earth Crisis, Clutch, Entombed, etc.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow.. Earth Crisis.. I was a big fan in the mid 90s.
Madball, Sick of it all, strife
H20, Agnostic front... Agnostic Front shows were more fun because people drank and shit got crazy.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Jimmy, fair enough. I got wore out after their second album with only a few songs after that catching my ear. I was more into bands like InsideOut (zach de la rocha 1st band), Bloodlet, Earth Crisis, Clutch, Entombed, etc.


Yeah i was always more of a metal fan. Got a cowboys from hell tattoo on the side of my skull after dime died.


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2013)

Lurkdewitt said:


> Woah, you look EXACTLY like my friends sister.


im an only child so it aint me LOL


----------



## mightyBUMone (Sep 15, 2013)

An outdoorsy shot.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 15, 2013)

ET phone home


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 15, 2013)

mightyBUMone said:


> An outdoorsy shot.


you're not really drinking pabst blue ribbon..are you?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> you're not really drinking pabst blue ribbon..are you?


What...too 'merican for ya!? Hehe


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 15, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> What...too 'merican for ya!? Hehe


That stuff will make ya shit like a goose.


----------



## mightyBUMone (Sep 15, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> you're not really drinking pabst blue ribbon..are you?



Indeed I am sir. 

My Irish Death was still getting to a drinkable temperature, and I would just look foolish with my wild turkey in hand.


----------



## mightyBUMone (Sep 15, 2013)

See what I mean?


----------



## micronuts (Sep 15, 2013)

Who? The girl or the dog?


----------



## joe macclennan (Sep 16, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> you're not really drinking pabst blue ribbon..are you?



...........yuk


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Sep 17, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2825664


Vietnam Tom! I hope life's treating you well dirtsurfr, your happy spirit and witty replies cheer me up any time I'm down.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 17, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2825664


 _I love the smell of napalm in the morning._


----------



## Pearl's Jam n Weed (Sep 18, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am not gonna argue on Pearl Jam mate. Now there's a fucking BAND.



Have to agree here. Pearl Jam. What a band


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> he was the father of grunge, put the pacific northwest on the map.. so pretty significant for his time..imo


 Actually he openly admitted to be trying to do exactly what Mudhoney was doing. THEY are the real fathers of Grunge, sorry to correct you there. The thing is, he was there when the big labels caught on, and got invited onto the bandwagon to be the 'poster child' for Grunge.

And if you want to look at who was Grunge's main driving force, it was a duo in the name of Bruce Pavitt and Jonathan Poneman. They invented the whole 'Seattle Sound' along with producer Jack Endino who literally crafted it from the ground up. Sub Pop Records are the REAL stars, and they never get any cred...


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

take it to the music area folks you guys have taken up over like 3 pages on kurt cobain


----------



## Someacdude (Sep 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> take it to the music area folks you guys have taken up over like 3 pages on kurt cobain


And he isnt worth the bandwidth

And Neil Young was the father of grundge


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> take it to the music area folks you guys have taken up over like 3 pages on kurt cobain


 If I had to wobble into the music section, I'd have an angry mob wielding torches and pitchforks at my doorstep in a day or so LOL. Point taken, will leave the topic be. Apologies for trolling it up here Sunni. My bad.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2013)

So to get things back on track, my wife before the dreads got a trim.


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

i thought you were really young mad hamish


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> i thought you were really young mad hamish



Ever seen "Grown ups?" (Sorry Hamish, was joking.)


----------



## micronuts (Sep 18, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> So to get things back on track, my wife before the dreads got a trim.


Holy Hemp!!!!!!!!!Wow!! Now THAT is an impressive set of locks.You lucky boy, Hamish


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> i thought you were really young mad hamish


Nah I just refuse to grow up  Lots of time for that later, like when I'm dead or so.


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nah I just refuse to grow up  Lots of time for that later, like when I'm dead or so.



She just likes to tell us guys we look old. Don't take it personally.


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> She just likes to tell us guys we look old. Don't take it personally.


lol thats not what i meant


----------



## minnesmoker (Sep 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol thats not what i meant


Well, it's what you said. I've been looking for rejuvenating steroids ever since!


----------



## kinetic (Sep 18, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> She just likes to tell us guys we look old. Don't take it personally.


Yup. like when I responded to her and said how someone thought I looked younger than I was, she breezed right over it without so much as a like. I could almost hear her say old man to me lol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 18, 2013)

I love havin a baby face.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 18, 2013)

*Hey I found a old pair of goggles, you turn the knob ant they darken.
And.... Yours truly makes them sexy LOL..

*


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

show the other one you posted...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 18, 2013)

This one


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

yup that one!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> This one
> 
> View attachment 2827231


Muahahahaha... Blazing a bowl at your house must be FUN


----------



## Granny weed (Sep 19, 2013)

My son with his mates, he's the one with the cap on he leaves for Australia on Oct 7th. The two black guys are like my adopted son's both their parents are dead, they were adopted by white families who were friends of mine, now they are pretty much part of my family.


----------



## Pearl's Jam n Weed (Sep 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> So to get things back on track, my wife before the dreads got a trim.


Good gracious and holy smokes! That certainly is impressive. How long are those dreadlocks? You must be so proud to show off your wife when you amble down the street. I'm sure not many people have and are able to wear hair that length. They do appear to be very long. True dedication.


----------



## match box (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi GW that's a nice looking young man. I hope the trouble there is over. I bet your going to miss him when he leaves. I wish him all the best what a great adventure for him at his age.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

Pearl's Jam n Weed said:


> Good gracious and holy smokes! That certainly is impressive. How long are those dreadlocks? You must be so proud to show off your wife when you amble down the street. I'm sure not many people have and are able to wear hair that length. They do appear to be very long. True dedication.


 Yeah they were so long she could accidentally sit down on them and not be able to get up LOL... Yeah I was DAMN proud, I made those lox for her when we met. But they had to get a trim, they're now shoulder-length. 
Dreads down to your knees look badass right enough, but they are HEAVY. I was getting incredibly worried for her health. You can imagine what they weigh when wet. Her back and neck were starting to suffer, there's no way she could go swimming and actually get them wet she'd friggin drown man. And she's an INCREDIBLY active lady, never sits still, so yeah a fresh start on them isn't the end of the world at all, she really looks a LOT more comfortable. Broke her heart a bit to cut them but I NEVER encouraged it, it just became too much. 
Plus she's a girl, a new hairstyle once every ten years is going quite a long time in between eh. 
But she looks fucking sexy as all hell with the shorter ones. They frame her face so perfectly. This is probably the last pic with the long ones ever taken...


----------



## Granny weed (Sep 19, 2013)

match box said:


> Hi GW that's a nice looking young man. I hope the trouble there is over. I bet your going to miss him when he leaves. I wish him all the best what a great adventure for him at his age.


Thanks Match, I'm afraid I have spoilt him a little and we have a very special bond, he's a good lad and I will miss him terribly I really want to ask him not to go but I don't want to stand in his way, life is for living and that's what he needs to do. I hope the trouble is over too! hopefully when he gets back things will be a little more peaceful. xx


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Pic of dirtsurfr made me laugh! Good pic!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 19, 2013)

Who me??


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dude lol! You so favor a good buddy of mine! I haven't seen him in years, but bringing back some good times down memory lane!


----------



## Pearl's Jam n Weed (Sep 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah they were so long she could accidentally sit down on them and not be able to get up LOL... Yeah I was DAMN proud, I made those lox for her when we met. But they had to get a trim, they're now shoulder-length. Dreads down to your knees look badass right enough, but they are HEAVY. I was getting incredibly worried for her health. You can imagine what they weigh when wet. Her back and neck were starting to suffer, there's no way she could go swimming and actually get them wet she'd friggin drown man. And she's an INCREDIBLY active lady, never sits still, so yeah a fresh start on them isn't the end of the world at all, she really looks a LOT more comfortable. Broke her heart a bit to cut them but I NEVER encouraged it, it just became too much. Plus she's a girl, a new hairstyle once every ten years is going quite a long time in between eh. But she looks fucking sexy as all hell with the shorter ones. They frame her face so perfectly. This is probably the last pic with the long ones ever taken...


Send a pic of how they look now. I'll bet they look just as great.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Dude lol! You so favor a good buddy of mine! I haven't seen him in years, but bringing back some good times down memory lane!


 LOL... I was going to say the same thing, except Dirtsurfr looks like the guy I used to buy the DANKEST weed from in the late 90's. Could be brothers I tell you! He's also a really fun character, always left his place with sore stomach muscles from laughing so hard for an hour non-stop.


----------



## 420God (Sep 19, 2013)

Posted this in Jibber Jabber a while ago. Figure I could fish for a few more likes over here.

[video=youtube;QN6GGXMB_mI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN6GGXMB_mI[/video]

Not bad for being over 30.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2013)

420God said:


> Posted this in Jibber Jabber a while ago. Figure I could fish for a few more likes over here.
> 
> 
> Not bad for being over 30.


you got a farm.. you should make this your everyday work out 
[video=youtube;Q-8hOKNbtxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-8hOKNbtxg[/video]


----------



## Dboi87 (Sep 19, 2013)

Meant to post this earlier. Forgot. Go figure.



Blasted after work. Hello RIU.


----------



## Dboi87 (Sep 19, 2013)

I used to make fun of guys taking self shots... 

Then snapchat* happened. ..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

Dboi87 said:


> Meant to post this earlier. Forgot. Go figure.
> 
> View attachment 2828385
> 
> Blasted after work. Hello RIU.


 I can tell you don't smoke schwag LOL... Blazed as all get-out


----------



## potpimp (Sep 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I can tell you don't smoke schwag LOL... Blazed as all get-out


He gots dem ole Chinese eyes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

potpimp said:


> He gots dem ole Chinese eyes.


 A buddy of mine once quipped 'My eyes are so Chinese I feel like I can invade Tibet right now'. As funny as it was wrong.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 20, 2013)

.............


----------



## Dboi87 (Sep 20, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> .............
> View attachment 2828703


Did you pick em up?


----------



## TheDude0007 (Sep 20, 2013)

Never thought I would have the guts to post a pic of myself here....


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 20, 2013)

Hahah nice you look like a laid back dude. I didn't think i'd have the balls either I got 2 pics up here somewhere not showing too much face but eh. Now adays shits changing no need to hide faces no more. We are the majority now adays.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2013)

TheDude0007 said:


> Never thought I would have the guts to post a pic of myself here.... View attachment 2828859



Where`s the bear ?


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 20, 2013)

Dboi87 said:


> Did you pick em up?


Prbly not. . I bowled a 520 series last night. That's pretty good for me actually.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 20, 2013)

TheDude0007 said:


> Never thought I would have the guts to post a pic of myself here.... View attachment 2828859


Yeah man... it's never happening here. Until full federal legalization... not a chance.


----------



## TheDude0007 (Sep 20, 2013)

OddBall1st said:


> Where`s the bear ?


Ok here is some more pic of me hanging out with my friends. I hope the Feds are not monitoring this website....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2013)

TheDude0007 said:


> View attachment 2829592View attachment 2829593
> 
> Ok here is some more pic of me hanging out with my friends. I hope the Feds are not monitoring this website....



I'm sure the feds have seen The Big Lebowski.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 20, 2013)

I think I'm the only person in the U.S. who thinks the Big Lebowski is one of the most overated movies of all time. Maybe the Dude seemingly modeled after one of the hang arounds at my fathers house leads me to think this.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think I'm the only person in the U.S. who thinks the Big Lebowski is one of the most overated movies of all time. Maybe the Dude seemingly modeled after one of the hang arounds at my fathers house leads me to think this.


I have yet to see it LOL! I walked by the TV while it was showing and it never attracted me either.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think I'm the only person in the U.S. who thinks the Big Lebowski is one of the most overated movies of all time. Maybe the Dude seemingly modeled after one of the hang arounds at my fathers house leads me to think this.


 Never saw much in the movie either mate. Just went right past my brain's 'amused' centre.


----------



## TheDude0007 (Sep 21, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sure the feds have seen The Big Lebowski.





kinetic said:


> I think I'm the only person in the U.S. who thinks the Big Lebowski is one of the most overated movies of all time. Maybe the Dude seemingly modeled after one of the hang arounds at my fathers house leads me to think this.





curious2garden said:


> I have yet to see it LOL! I walked by the TV while it was showing and it never attracted me either.





Mad Hamish said:


> Never saw much in the movie either mate. Just went right past my brain's 'amused' centre.


There is a movie about my life? OMG!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

TheDude0007 said:


> There is a movie about my life? OMG!


 I sure hope not, if that movie is about your life then it sucks to be you bro... ROFL... Just messing with you


----------



## TheDude0007 (Sep 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I sure hope not, if that movie is about your life then it sucks to be you bro... ROFL... Just messing with you


 But everyone likes the Dude man....


----------



## potpimp (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah, Sam Elliot and I go waaaaaay back. I call him Sam and he calls me ..."security!"


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 21, 2013)

Sit down ladies, what you're about to see may excite you...


----------



## sunni (Sep 21, 2013)

where do i sign up? LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> where do i sign up? LOL


there's a sign up sheet in the back of my van. hop in.


----------



## chewberto (Sep 21, 2013)

It's the van with the fishing pole attached to the back, baited with a gummy worm...


----------



## BygonEra (Sep 21, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think I'm the only person in the U.S. who thinks the Big Lebowski is one of the most overated movies of all time. Maybe the Dude seemingly modeled after one of the hang arounds at my fathers house leads me to think this.


FWIW, I fucking hate this movie... and I legitimately thought I was the only person who viewed it as less than superb until now. Kinda like Mr. Bean... it just irritates the shit outta me..


----------



## ebgood (Sep 21, 2013)

chewberto said:


> It's the van with the fishing pole attached to the back, baited with a gummy worm...


Ima try that


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Sep 21, 2013)

Jerry, you always walk around with that 9mm in your pocket?


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)

...Yes I do...


----------



## kinetic (Sep 22, 2013)

Jerry68W said:


> That's a .380, but yes I do.


In the house of my youth my father used to hide bullets around the house. In the medicine cabinet, the coat room had a 'special' jacket, the cabinet between the backdoor and the fridge etc. When I was young and foolish I had to tell him I slept with a married woman and someone maybe looking for me. He wasn't too pleased, but prepared we were. Thankfully cooler heads prevailed, or maybe someones reputation protected my ass.


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> In the house of my youth my father used to hide bullets around the house. In the medicine cabinet, the coat room had a 'special' jacket, the cabinet between the backdoor and the fridge etc. When I was young and foolish I had to tell him I slept with a married woman and someone maybe looking for me. He wasn't too pleased, but prepared we were. Thankfully cooler heads prevailed, or maybe someones reputation protected my ass.


No need for guns there, glad to hear it didn't get out of hand. 

I was in Laramie WY a couple weeks before Matthew Shepard was beaten and left tied to a fence to die, and I was about 100 yards from the Ft. Hood massacre when that took place. I wish my country was a friendlier place, but it's just not and I have a family.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> In the house of my youth my father used to hide bullets around the house. In the medicine cabinet, the coat room had a 'special' jacket, the cabinet between the backdoor and the fridge etc. When I was young and foolish I had to tell him I slept with a married woman and someone maybe looking for me. He wasn't too pleased, but prepared we were. Thankfully cooler heads prevailed, or maybe someones reputation protected my ass.


Must of been prevalent because this sounds a lot like my household growing up. I actually thought carrying a sidearm was par for the course until I left new England. Dad carried a .44 superblackhawk everywhere we went! Course my father was a dual citizen to us and Canada and back then the borders were WIDE open.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think I'm the only person in the U.S. who thinks the Big Lebowski is one of the most overated movies of all time. Maybe the Dude seemingly modeled after one of the hang arounds at my fathers house leads me to think this.


Smoke a fatty and watch it again.


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Smoke a fatty and watch it again.


I liked it too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2013)

Jerry68W said:


> ...Yes I do...


One of my least popular opinions but here goes: I think it should be law for everybody to carry a firearm at all times. Violent crime will pretty much disappear. If you are a thug bent on robbing somebody, but you know that person is packing, very few people will actually go ahead and rob or rape or any such shit. Because if everybody is packing the odds of getting a hole in the head are pretty high, I can think of absolutely no better deterrent than that really. At least all women should have firearm training and be given a gun at 16. Mandatory psychological screening if course you always get a few total nuts that shouldn't even be given a fork but rather a rubber spoon. If everybody had a gun nobody would dare use one IMO.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> One of my least popular opinions but here goes: I think it should be law for everybody to carry a firearm at all times. Violent crime will pretty much disappear. If you are a thug bent on robbing somebody, but you know that person is packing, very few people will actually go ahead and rob or rape or any such shit. Because if everybody is packing the odds of getting a hole in the head are pretty high, I can think of absolutely no better deterrent than that really. At least all women should have firearm training and be given a gun at 16. Mandatory psychological screening if course you always get a few total nuts that shouldn't even be given a fork but rather a rubber spoon. If everybody had a gun nobody would dare use one IMO.


It may be an unpopular opinion, but it's one I completely share. Who would mess with my wife if she carried around my .45 all the time, NOBODY!


Gun control laws only control those willing to follow them. They will never deter a criminal from arming themselves with something that spits more lead than you or I could ever imagine. I'll have this weapon until the day I die because unfortunately the evil ones in this world never take a day off, how can I? Peace and love.


----------



## ii dP ii (Sep 22, 2013)

word. ^ troof man. 

I have thought that for a long time.


P.S. that's a nice extended clip there hoss. 27 shots from a .45 comin at you is a hell of a deterrent IMHO!


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 22, 2013)

Not sure if this means anything but for a pic of yourself thread there seems to be a lot "my gun is bigger than yours" being posted, Jung and Freud would have a field day here...just saying


----------



## gioua (Sep 22, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Not sure if this means anything but for a pic of yourself thread there seems to be a lot "my gun is bigger than yours" being posted, Jung and Freud would have a field day here...just saying


car threads are like that too...


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in this picture.


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 22, 2013)

Which picture? Are you in the picture of the picture? LOL i'm medicated I just ate some toast with some budder I just made as a test and its fairly strong I'd say. Anyway... lol >_>...........................<_<.......................>_>


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 22, 2013)

And I'm pretty sure a law just passed banning the sale of "high capacity" magazines. 10 rounds or less is the law now I'm kind of fucking pissed off. At least if you previously owed a "high capacity" magazine before the law passed you get to keep it. Guess I'll have to hit gun show or something if I wanna get my banana clip for my mosberg.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2013)

Well there is 4 people in the picture... You pick which ever one you want to be me.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Well there is 4 people in the picture... You pick which ever one you want to be me.


I like your long brown hair. I bet it smells nice.


----------



## see4 (Sep 22, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> It may be an unpopular opinion, but it's one I completely share. Who would mess with my wife if she carried around my .45 all the time, NOBODY!
> View attachment 2831195View attachment 2831196View attachment 2831197View attachment 2831198
> 
> Gun control laws only control those willing to follow them. They will never deter a criminal from arming themselves with something that spits more lead than you or I could ever imagine. I'll have this weapon until the day I die because unfortunately the evil ones in this world never take a day off, how can I? Peace and love.


aww, that Glock is so cute! what are the groupings at 10ft with that thing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I like your long brown hair. I bet it smells nice.


Not really related, but your comment reminded me of this great old tune.

[video=youtube;TK0_N8XqPJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK0_N8XqPJQ[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Sep 22, 2013)

I noticed a disturbance in the force. Welcome back GWN.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 22, 2013)

How are things GreatWhite? Hope all is well and happiness is in abundance over life's stresses.


----------



## Dboi87 (Sep 22, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> FWIW, I fucking hate this movie... and I legitimately thought I was the only person who viewed it as less than superb until now. Kinda like Mr. Bean... it just irritates the shit outta me..


Mr. bean is hillarious. he'll grow on you... like a fungus


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2013)

I just returned from a stress free 2 weeks in the Alaska Range seeking the largest ungulate known to modern man.


I found him. 

View attachment 2831402



I'll post more pics here.
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/180773-big-game-hunters-show-your.html


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Well there is 4 people in the picture... You pick which ever one you want to be me.


Ur the chick in the reflection taking the pic then lol


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 22, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Not sure if this means anything but for a pic of yourself thread there seems to be a lot "my gun is bigger than yours" being posted, Jung and Freud would have a field day here...just saying


And not a single word about my amazing footy pajamas. People are strange


----------



## see4 (Sep 22, 2013)

welcome back GWN


----------



## TheDude0007 (Sep 22, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> FWIW, I fucking hate this movie... and I legitimately thought I was the only person who viewed it as less than superb until now. Kinda like Mr. Bean... it just irritates the shit outta me..


 hey man at least if it keeps you regular that is a good thing right?


----------



## kinetic (Sep 22, 2013)

Jerry68W said:


> And not a single word about my amazing footy pajamas. People are strange


If a man wants to wear footie pajamas and has a gun in his pocket who am I to judge?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> It may be an unpopular opinion, but it's one I completely share. Who would mess with my wife if she carried around my .45 all the time, NOBODY!
> View attachment 2831195View attachment 2831196View attachment 2831197View attachment 2831198
> 
> Gun control laws only control those willing to follow them. They will never deter a criminal from arming themselves with something that spits more lead than you or I could ever imagine. I'll have this weapon until the day I die because unfortunately the evil ones in this world never take a day off, how can I? Peace and love.


who would mess with your wife if she carried a TASER?..nobody:

[video]




[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2013)

i need a gun with a high capacity, 30 round mag to make me feel safe because i am always scared and a bonafide badass.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i need a gun with a high capacity, 30 round mag to make me feel safe because i am always scared and a bonafide badass.


all you have to do is pull a taser outta your purse..the look on their face is priceless!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 23, 2013)

I bought my wife a taser. She feels safer. It hurts.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 23, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> all you have to do is pull a taser outta your purse..the look on their face is priceless!


AuntyBuck?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2013)

Skunkybud said:


> Which picture? Are you in the picture of the picture? LOL i'm medicated I just ate some toast with some budder I just made as a test and its fairly strong I'd say. Anyway... lol >_>...........................<_<.......................>_>


Inda is the one in the pic with the hottie. HE IS ALWAYS the one in the picture with the hottie!

Oh and if he's the only one in the picture, he's the hottie! Identification of Inda made easy.

You're welcome,
Annie


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i need a gun with a high capacity, 30 round mag to make me feel safe because i am always scared and a bonafide badass.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> AuntyBuck?


yes?..thank you for the compliment!..it's no secret that UB, Cheesus Rice and I..tag team


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm in this pic...







Thats DJ Short on the mic...


----------



## kinetic (Sep 23, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> yes?..thank you for the compliment!..it's no secret that UB, Cheesus Rice and I..tag team


I knew you were a freaky girl. Sandwich time! lol


----------



## slowbus (Sep 23, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> I'm in this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats a rough crowd


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I knew you were a freaky girl. Sandwich time! lol


Is it too late to order a Turkey & ham w/ provolone on cheesy herb bread ?



12 Inch of course.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i need a gun with a high capacity, 30 round mag to make me feel safe because i am always scared and a bonafide badass.


Nooooo, badass is if you feel safer when you've got a spoon in your pocket because even a spoon is a deadly weapon once it enters your grasp.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 24, 2013)

slowbus said:


> damn thats a rough crowd


42nd Annual Ann Arbor Hash Bash, it was about 40 degrees and windy, only the soldiers came out that day...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is it too late to order a Turkey & ham w/ provolone on cheesy herb bread ?
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Inch of course.


of course..would that be toasted or untoasted?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> 42nd Annual Ann Arbor Hash Bash, it was about 40 degrees and windy, only the soldiers came out that day...


heheeeeheee, obviously


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nooooo, badass is if you feel safer when you've got a spoon in your pocket because even a spoon is a deadly weapon once it enters your grasp.


Yeah, just ask Rosie.







Note: I should get extra credit for enduring a search for a pic of that beast.


----------



## silasraven (Sep 24, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, just ask Rosie.
> 
> View attachment 2834042
> 
> ...


behead that cunt, its cool for her to make racist chinese jokes but anyone else get fired, suspended, lost contracts ect. thats some bullshit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 2833869


That is one creepy picture !


----------



## kinetic (Sep 24, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That is one creepy picture !


Only because the guys are next to one another. Middle dude and the chick need to switch positions lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Only because the guys are next to one another. Middle dude and the chick need to switch positions lol


Check out younger dudes expression.

He's like all:  WTF just happened ?


----------



## potpimp (Sep 25, 2013)

Anybody else ever taken part in a spit-roasting?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Anybody else ever taken part in a spit-roasting?


Where's c++++?


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 25, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Anybody else ever taken part in a spit-roasting?


multiple penetration what you had in mind?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> multiple penetration what you had in mind?



that pig actually looks like it went out happy.. or is that expression more on the "surprised" category.. lol


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 25, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Inda is the one in the pic with the hottie. HE IS ALWAYS the one in the picture with the hottie!
> 
> Oh and if he's the only one in the picture, he's the hottie! Identification of Inda made easy.
> 
> ...


beach seasons almost up.. Well it is for the sane, but not me!


----------



## zhn0k (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 25, 2013)

zhn0k said:


>



Wow, that`s trippy. The chick is doing her eyelashes and her shadow is wipe`n the mirror !i


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 25, 2013)

zhn0k said:


>


 photoshop 101. If her hand is on her face... Then how is it on the mirror,, especially when the hand holding the make up is on the mirror in both the shadow and this perspective 

Still love me a nice bj shot


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> photoshop 101. If her hand is on her face... Then how is it on the mirror,, especially when the hand holding the make up is on the mirror in both the shadow and this perspective
> 
> Still love me a nice bj shot


Nice catch - I hadn't noticed that until you pointed it out.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 25, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nice catch - I hadn't noticed that until you pointed it out.


Unless!!! Two sources of light are conjuring on the subject. One directly behind the subject giving the shadow on her face, one from behind our perspective making the edge of the mirror the shadowed wall we see in the reflection...on the wall, Which then makes the illusion we see rather than a photoshop...faith in humanity restored.. 

Sorry to lead you astray 

but well then again I don't even know guys I'm just confusing myself haha what am I looking at here


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2013)

It's the right hand/r-h shadow that does it for me.
Simply not possible IMHO.


----------



## hereshegrows (Sep 25, 2013)

Did I ever mention my Siamese twin sister and how we're joined, lol? It's so good to see you all, I miss being on here...my life is way too busy these days. I hope everyone is keeping well and had a good summer. Mine was wonderful, I even got to meet a RIU person


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 25, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2836119Did I ever mention my Siamese twin sister and how were joined, lol? It's so good to see you all, I miss being on here...my life is way too busy these days. I hope everyone is keeping well and had a good summer. Mine was wonderful, I even got to meet a RIU person


Your sister's hot 
I would love to try the double motor boat
Welcome back
SH420


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

shrxhky420 said:


> Your sister's hot
> I would love to try the double motor boat
> Welcome back
> SH420


damnit.. someone beat me to the motorboat comment /sigh

Lol


----------



## hereshegrows (Sep 25, 2013)

hahaha, There are two of us so you could both have a go,lol


----------



## potpimp (Sep 25, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> hahaha, There are two of us so you could both have a go,lol


I would definitely suffer a blister to do both.


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

went out tonight with my good friend who just moved back we went to multiple bars played pool and other arcade games, i had to crop her out for security reasons but shes hot!View attachment 2836323


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 26, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, just ask Rosie.
> 
> View attachment 2834042
> 
> ...



I thought this was the standard issue Rosie pic


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Sep 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> beach seasons almost up.. Well it is for the sane, but not me!


Negro, where's your sock? That toe tat is hideous. 


PS, Captain AND diet?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Negro, where's your sock? ........snip.....


Could that be the monster in his pants?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> beach seasons almost up.. Well it is for the sane, but not me!


We've located the rest of the horse


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 26, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Negro, where's your sock? That toe tat is hideous.
> 
> 
> PS, Captain AND diet?


haha ha I don't wear socks cracker, and I was drinking crown and ginger (my stomach was messed up) that's someone else's. 

Yeah ah I know the tattoo isn't the finest piece of art around, it was my first time tattooing anything and it was free hand and yeah I was drinking crown and coke. It's a lot better than your foot tattoo tho hahah


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> haha ha I don't wear socks cracker, and I was drinking crown and ginger (my stomach was messed up) that's someone else's.
> 
> Yeah ah I know the tattoo isn't the finest piece of art around, it was my first time tattooing anything and it was free hand and yeah I was drinking crown and coke. It's a lot better than your foot tattoo tho hahah


You can tatoo? I am looking at getting one between my shoulder blades, maybe!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2013)

My last tat was done at a really nice shop - the dude who did it is one hell of an artist. He was in his mid 30's (ish), but had been published in Hustler mag when he was 17. At the time, the dude couldn't even buy the mag he was in ! Lol


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You can tatoo? I am looking at getting one between my shoulder blades, maybe!


Im better now that was my first go, but I just bang out little stuff here and there I'm still learning


----------



## medicineforpatients (Sep 26, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2836119Did I ever mention my Siamese twin sister and how we're joined, lol? It's so good to see you all, I miss being on here...my life is way too busy these days. I hope everyone is keeping well and had a good summer. Mine was wonderful, I even got to meet a RIU person


 You have to be the hottest woman on this site...


----------



## neosapien (Sep 26, 2013)

9 months today. I technically could have had another baby.


----------



## sunni (Sep 26, 2013)

so fucking cute.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 26, 2013)

neosapien said:


> 9 months today. I technically could have had another baby.


If you don't soon you'll be sorry....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2013)

What a sweetie pie Neo.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2013)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 2837373


*Must spread it around before I Rep you again*

Damn Neo - count your blessings & savor that child (and take a butt load of pictures).
She's a doll!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 26, 2013)

He needs a few more!!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

keep calm and carry on~


----------



## fssalaska (Sep 26, 2013)

wow............... 2327 pages of ?


----------



## potpimp (Sep 26, 2013)

fssalaska said:


> wow............... 2327 pages of ?


Posts, not pages.


----------



## gioua (Sep 27, 2013)

neosapien said:


> 9 months today. I technically could have had another baby.
> 
> View attachment 2837373




yeah that is what my folks thought .. they waited a full 31 days then 9 mo's later I showed up... "older brother" and I always reach the same age in the same year.. kinda hard to chide them about his age... when 10 mo's later he does the same to you..


----------



## fssalaska (Sep 27, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Posts, not pages.


+ Reply to Thread Page 1 of 2327 123 11 51 101 501 1001 ...  Last 
No pages


----------



## slowbus (Sep 27, 2013)

fssalaska said:


> + Reply to Thread Page 1 of 2327 123 11 51 101 501 1001 ...  Last
> No pages



thats what I have ~~~~


----------



## james2500 (Sep 27, 2013)

mission drift....hahha it starts out one thing and changes, evolves


----------



## potpimp (Sep 27, 2013)

fssalaska said:


> + Reply to Thread Page 1 of 2327 123 11 51 101 501 1001 ...  Last
> No pages


That's really weird. Mine says:
*
* Page 582 of 582 First  ... 82482532572580581582


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2013)

potpimp said:


> That's really weird. Mine says:
> Page 582 of 582 First  ... 82482532572580581582


It's the forum's pagination module. In the user's control panel settings you can customize the pagination. For example I have the max, 40 posts/page, the default setting is 10 posts/page.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 27, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> It's the forum's pagination module. In the user's control panel settings you can customize the pagination. For example I have the max, 40 posts/page, the default setting is 10 posts/page.


Yep, now I remember customizing everything on here.


----------



## simisimis (Sep 27, 2013)

can't believe you guys lol.. every post in a thread on right upper corner has a number.. like mine is #23274 lol
still 23k posts... whoa..


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2013)

simisimis said:


> can't believe you guys lol.. every post in a thread on right upper corner has a number.. like mine is #23274 lol
> still 23k posts... whoa..


I use the ten posts per page default. That joke about slicing pizza was told about me. "Six slices or eight, Sir?"
"Oh dear; make it six. I can't eat eight."


----------



## simisimis (Sep 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I use the ten posts per page default. That joke about slicing pizza was told about me. "Six slices or eight, Sir?"
> "Oh dear; make it six. I can't eat eight."


that reminds me of another one:

Piglet runs to Winniepooh and yells with excitement - Winnie, we got delivery, 10 oranges, 8 for you and 8 for me!
Winniepooh: Dude, your math's wrong. It's 5 for each.
Piglet thinks for a sec and replies: meh.. i don't know what ur talking about but I have already ate mine 8. 

yeah i now not related to this situation, just remembered and wanted to share


----------



## Bombur (Sep 27, 2013)

simisimis said:


> that reminds me of another one:
> 
> Piglet runs to Winniepooh and yells with excitement - Winnie, we got delivery, 10 oranges, 8 for you and 8 for me!
> Winniepooh: Dude, your math's wrong. It's 5 for each.
> ...


Lol hundred acre wood definitely would have been better if they talked like this.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 27, 2013)

Bombur said:


> Lol hundred acre wood definitely would have been better if they talked like this.


I think the boy is high on pot.


----------



## simisimis (Sep 28, 2013)

Bombur said:


> Lol hundred acre wood definitely would have been better if they talked like this.


well, i was quickly translating joke from my language, what characters and how they talk doesn't matter, just a funny way to get rid of responsibility of eating 8 oranges out of 10

and no, i wasn't high


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 30, 2013)

Giggles always has that fire....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Oct 3, 2013)

Just another day of fun....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 3, 2013)

Caption this....


*Ok who pharted???*


----------



## kinetic (Oct 5, 2013)

Godin, sorry you are having a rough go at RIU. People flirt, its not that big of a deal most likely nothing becomes of it. Though a few relationships have been born of this site.

Toke and talk is different, more of a sub forum to blow off steam and goof off, if you're looking for cannabis help there are lots and lots of knowledable people here. With the number of people that come here it can be over whelming. Good luck with everything and if you have a plant issue check out the other sub forums.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 5, 2013)

yeah, G, give it another chance, 99% is all in fun.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey kenetic when I pull my screen up and down it makes your avatar kinda work.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 5, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Hey kenetic when I pull my screen up and down it makes your avatar kinda work.


You can imprint it, and its the brain wave image. Without moving the page you may notice the pulse in the center when not directly looking at it!

Also if you want to activate alpha brain waves sit still, posture straight breathing slow and deep close your eyes and roll them straight up three times. Alpha brainwaves begins.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 5, 2013)

I thought when you're married all you're allowed to do is flirt.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I thought when you're married all you're allowed to do is flirt.


there's an old saying.."married but not dead"..


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You can imprint it, and its the brain wave image. Without moving the page you may notice the pulse in the center when not directly looking at it!
> 
> Also if you want to activate alpha brain waves sit still, posture straight breathing slow and deep close your eyes and roll them straight up three times. Alpha brainwaves begins.


ugh! i just had an epileptic episode..damn brain wave patterns and laughter soundtracks on tv


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Caption this....
> 
> 
> *Ok who pharted???*


i know what the guy in the background is doing, mang!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 5, 2013)

probably texting. lol. Does look like he's rollin one up though.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 5, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I thought when you're married all you're allowed to do is flirt.


anyone tell you that you have nice eyes? They sure do sparkle...


----------



## neosapien (Oct 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> anyone tell you that you have nice eyes? They sure do sparkle...


Aww shucks, I bet you tell all the penguins that!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 5, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I thought when you're married all you're allowed to do is flirt.


I remember a lady telling me I had those bed room eyes just like my uncle, it was 30+ years ago but I can still
see the look on my wife's face LOL. Gals see a ring on a fellas finger and THEY start flirting..


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2013)

godin said:


> Insomnia. Been up all night browsing through the site.. and I stumble across THE dreadlocked goddess if ever there was one. Beautiful.But I don't get it Mr Hamish. If you have this very stunning lady as your wife why post comments laced with suggestive sexual innuendos to others? If I was a guy I'd have had a cracking good laugh about your guitar definition which was amusing in a boyishly teenage sort of way (and I did have a laugh) but as a slightly conservative older lady trying to find my way around here with pure intentions, I did have to ask if you were flirting. I do have sense of humor but honestly wasnt sure. Misinterpretation is very common these days. There is very little loyalty left in the world and thanks to the entertainment industry and the world wide web relationships have become expendable. I saw a post you did about been grabbed a few times and how you say it might have been your fault. After your post to me, yes, I would say you can send out very wrong impressions. My first impressions, observations and contributions on rollitup leave me with a very sour taste. Overall most of the comments and posts I read are not what I came here for. Maybe I haven't looked in the right threads. But thank you for being the person to actually ruin it for me in the end. I'm happy I didn't waste too much time here and I'm sure I'll find somewhere else where real people who are more mature and really serious about their passion can offer some real information and advice instead of thinking with their nether regions and treating something really sacred like a high school playing field.


haha what a burn!


----------



## hereshegrows (Oct 5, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I thought when you're married all you're allowed to do is flirt.


Lol,.... "Just because you placed your order, doesn't mean you can't read the menu."


----------



## micronuts (Oct 5, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> there's an old saying.."married but not dead"..


I have the opinion that if you are with someone, married or not, you don't give another person the impression that you could in any way be interested. And flirting indicates interest!! Married not dead, yes, but flirting is something you do then with your husband or wife and you don't play with fire. You WILL get burned.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 5, 2013)

I was a god in my youth, it wasn't my fault the women couldn't sit still when I walked thru the room LOL!!!!!!



Now I can't even get a sideways look.


----------



## hereshegrows (Oct 5, 2013)

My experience on this site had been that the playful flirting has been to uplift people, and has not usually what I'd consider sleazy. We are all so separated, even if we wanted to act on anything, it would require a great deal or time, money and effort. I will continue to remind people they are still desirable. If some find it distaste, skip my post. I admit to being a shameless flirt. I like making people feel good about themselves. For all the positive energy I put out, I am repayed with humor and joy. We are sexual beings, we just have to have enough class to know whats appropriate and what's distasteful.


----------



## simisimis (Oct 5, 2013)

micronuts said:


> I have the opinion that if you are with someone, married or not, you don't give another person the impression that you could in any way be interested. And flirting indicates interest!! Married not dead, yes, but flirting is something you do then with your husband or wife and you don't play with fire. You WILL get burned.


It's in a human nature to receive attention. Be noticed. Be desired. One will never satisfy that need. Don't see anything wrong in flirting. As long it is flirting or the other one will never know about derived affair. I mean NEVER.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> My experience on this site had been that the playful flirting has been to uplift people, and has not usually what I'd consider sleazy. We are all so separated, even if we wanted to act on anything, it would require a great deal or time, money and effort. I will continue to remind people they are still desirable. If some find it distaste, skip my post. I admit to being a shameless flirt. I like making people feel good about themselves. For all the positive energy I put out, I am repayed with humor and joy. We are sexual beings, we just have to have enough class to know whats appropriate and what's distasteful.


hi your hotness  keep your flirt on'~ haha


----------



## neosapien (Oct 5, 2013)

The ring on the finger is totally true. I think they see it as a challenge.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> My experience on this site had been that the playful flirting has been to uplift people, and has not usually what I'd consider sleazy. We are all so separated, even if we wanted to act on anything, it would require a great deal or time, money and effort. I will continue to remind people they are still desirable. If some find it distaste, skip my post. I admit to being a shameless flirt. I like making people feel good about themselves. For all the positive energy I put out, I am repayed with humor and joy. We are sexual beings, we just have to have enough class to know whats appropriate and what's distasteful.



Or a looooooong space trip to a very hot chick..I mean planet !i


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 5, 2013)

micronuts said:


> I have the opinion that if you are with someone, married or not, you don't give another person the impression that you could in any way be interested. And flirting indicates interest!! Married not dead, yes, but flirting is something you do then with your husband or wife and you don't play with fire. You WILL get burned.


This coming from some one who calls them self micronuts sorry bro couldn't help. j/k 
Give us a break, after you get to know some of us
you'll be hitting this forum every morning just to say Hi all!!


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> My experience on this site had been that the playful flirting has been to uplift people, and has not usually what I'd consider sleazy. We are all so separated, even if we wanted to act on anything, it would require a great deal or time, money and effort. I will continue to remind people they are still desirable. If some find it distaste, skip my post. I admit to being a shameless flirt. I like making people feel good about themselves. For all the positive energy I put out, I am repayed with humor and joy. We are sexual beings, we just have to have enough class to know whats appropriate and what's distasteful.


I don't wear pants when I'm on here. Take that however you wish.


----------



## slowbus (Oct 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> My experience on this site had been that the playful flirting has been to uplift people, and has not usually what I'd consider sleazy. We are all so separated, even if we wanted to act on anything, it would require a great deal or time, money and effort. I will continue to remind people they are still desirable. If some find it distaste, skip my post. I admit to being a shameless flirt. I like making people feel good about themselves. For all the positive energy I put out, I am repayed with humor and joy. We are sexual beings, we just have to have enough class to know whats appropriate and what's distasteful.



if you truly feel that way you should take the duct tape off the camera part of your 'puter


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I don't wear pants when I'm on here. Take that however you wish.


im not wearing pants right now.

!!!! PANTLESS BUDDIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> im not wearing pants right now.
> 
> !!!! PANTLESS BUDDIES!!!!!!!!!


its too nippy over here to be pantless.. /sigh


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 5, 2013)

micronuts said:


> I have the opinion that if you are with someone, married or not, you don't give another person the impression that you could in any way be interested. And flirting indicates interest!! Married not dead, yes, but flirting is something you do then with your husband or wife and you don't play with fire. You WILL get burned.


Just because you can't control yourself doesn't mean others are the same..
It feels good to be flirted with, the other day my girlfriend and I went downtown for a festival and some drunk girl started flirting with me, it was funny, my gf and I just laughed about it, got drunk together, went home and had sex...
3somes are always a good time... but I'm getting a away from the topic at hand as well as a stiffy
SH420


----------



## hereshegrows (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm currently at my sons hockey game. Removing my pants might distract from the game....mind you, if I did it to mess up the other teams play....hmmm


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm currently at my sons hockey game. Removing my pants might distract from the game....mind you, if I did it to mess up the other teams play....hmmm



There she comes, look at that, look at that....here she grows....look at that look at that....and she aint wear`n no clothes......


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 5, 2013)

About 6 years ago me the wife our son and his family went to dinner at a rustic restaurant.
After dinner I stepped out to have a smoke when this gal comes out getting all wanna take me home and
be nasty stuff. 
I couldn't put that cigarette out fast enough so I could get back inside were it was more public.

Scared the heck out of me I was speechless. 
That doesn't happen to me often.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I'm currently at my sons hockey game. Removing my pants might distract from the game....mind you, if I did it to mess up the other teams play....hmmm


Oh... oh, oh...
yup there it is... full on stiffy
SH420


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> My experience on this site had been that the playful flirting has been to uplift people, and has not usually what I'd consider sleazy. We are all so separated, even if we wanted to act on anything, it would require a great deal or time, money and effort. I will continue to remind people they are still desirable. If some find it distaste, skip my post. I admit to being a shameless flirt. I like making people feel good about themselves. For all the positive energy I put out, I am repayed with humor and joy. We are sexual beings, we just have to have enough class to know whats appropriate and what's distasteful.


I agree everyone loves to flirt and to be flirted with, you might as well be dead otherwise. Just because you flirt doesn't mean it will turn into an affair or that you want it to, its a feel good thing. My it makes me feel good if someone flirts with me so come on guys, make me FEEL GOOD!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 5, 2013)

I have no problem with someone flirting with my wife a little. I've had to point it out to her at times even. There is a line though, it's only been an issue once and surely wasn't from being creepy on her side. Sometimes a sublte gut check in passing on the way to the bathroom can make someone realize they are being an ass.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 5, 2013)

GW is kinda hot


----------



## neosapien (Oct 5, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> I agree everyone loves to flirt and to be flirted with, you might as well be dead otherwise. Just because you flirt doesn't mean it will turn into an affair or that you want it to, its a feel good thing. My it makes me feel good if someone flirts with me so come on guys, make me FEEL GOOD!



Roses are red, violets are blue, if you weren't across the pond I'd take a shotgun from you.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 5, 2013)

An oldie.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 5, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> I agree everyone loves to flirt and to be flirted with, you might as well be dead otherwise. Just because you flirt doesn't mean it will turn into an affair or that you want it to, its a feel good thing. My it makes me feel good if someone flirts with me so come on guys, make me FEEL GOOD!


Compliments always seem to follow the title of the thread.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 5, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2847174


Dude, you have ears just like my Grandpa.


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 5, 2013)

Lovely! And Thank you, that's much kinder on the eyes.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 6, 2013)

I realize I'm late to the party, but if you're coming here to learn about growing weed, Toke and Talk is not exactly THE forum to hang out in; this is our version of social network, and it works very well. I don't know of anybody on here that's actually gotten laid by another RIU member. We do have some mighty fine looking ladies here and they are all great sports and indulge us pigs. At least they can close their browser when they get tired of us.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2013)

potpimp said:


> I realize I'm late to the party, but if you're coming here to learn about growing weed, Toke and Talk is not exactly THE forum to hang out in; this is our version of social network, and it works very well. I don't know of anybody on here that's actually gotten laid by another RIU member. We do have some mighty fine looking ladies here and they are all great sports and indulge us pigs. At least they can close their browser when they get tired of us.


Lahada and Kuroi. So it's certainly possible


----------



## potpimp (Oct 6, 2013)

Well that's a plus; getting laid is almost always a good thing.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 6, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Well that's a plus; getting laid is almost always a good thing.


Almost always. Indeed. Nothing worse than a sex crazed lady in your bed after a 14 hour shift with another one in 6 hours time. Just let me sleep damnit.

On the whole though I agree. This isn't a site for finding a woman. If you do though, hell yeah. Not gonna have to be worrying about disclosing your grow to her, seems the most recurrent relationship issue I read on this site is should in tell her/she doesn't really approve of pot.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 6, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Almost always. Indeed. Nothing worse than a sex crazed lady in your bed after a 14 hour shift with another one in 6 hours time. Just let me sleep damnit.
> 
> On the whole though I agree. This isn't a site for finding a woman. If you do though, hell yeah. Not gonna have to be worrying about disclosing your grow to her, seems the most recurrent relationship issue I read on this site is should in tell her/she doesn't really approve of pot.


You would think it would be the perfect mix for the ladies. Nothing better than getting blazed and making love for 8-10 hours.


----------



## Pearl's Jam n Weed (Oct 7, 2013)

Micronuts, your right. You DO get burned. People who dont deserve it get hurt beyond repair. And burned people end up alone. Ask me about it. I got burned. And I'll always regret playing with fire because my wife died, not with me holding her in my arms loving her, but seeing me flirting. Its a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## godin (Oct 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> haha what a burn!


Sunni, when your sister has cancer, your husband gets a terminal illness and gets told he has less than 6 months to live and your daughter ends up on life support after some asshole causes a distasterous auto accident in which your son AND son in law end up in coffins people turn to what they never thought they would. I didnt see myself becoming a reefer grower. I also didnt expect what I have read on this site. I came here to learn as fast and as much as possible. Not to be on the receiving end of non caring childish attitudes. And I sure as hell am not a stagnant person. My photospread in a prominent adult magazine will tesify to that. When life throws hardship and you feel desparate, there is no time for games. A few messages have pointed me in the directions I need to go so TRUST ME, I havent gone down in a ball of flames. For a brief moment in time I felt pissed off and had the balls to say how I felt. If you loved someone you would probably get it. But I doubt it.


----------



## Pearl's Jam n Weed (Oct 7, 2013)

There's also a saying '' You don't know what you got till it's gone''


----------



## kinetic (Oct 7, 2013)

godin said:


> Sunni, when your sister has cancer, your husband gets a terminal illness and gets told he has less than 6 months to live and your daughter ends up on life support after some asshole causes a distasterous auto accident in which your son AND son in law end up in coffins people turn to what they never thought they would. I didnt see myself becoming a reefer grower. I also didnt expect what I have read on this site. I came here to learn as fast and as much as possible. Not to be on the receiving end of non caring childish attitudes. And I sure as hell am not a stagnant person. My photospread in a prominent adult magazine will tesify to that. When life throws hardship and you feel desparate, there is no time for games. A few messages have pointed me in the directions I need to go so TRUST ME, I havent gone down in a ball of flames. For a brief moment in time I felt pissed off and had the balls to say how I felt. If you loved someone you would probably get it. But I doubt it.


If you're not already you should get some therapy. You seem to have alot of misguided hostility towards peoe on a forum that have no real life bearing on you. If in ten posts you have felt so betrayed here I cannot imagine how you could successfully deal with the tragedy you described. Smoke some ganja and dont get caught up and put so much emotion into someone that flirts with you online.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 7, 2013)

godin said:


> Sunni, when your sister has cancer, your husband gets a terminal illness and gets told he has less than 6 months to live and your daughter ends up on life support after some asshole causes a distasterous auto accident in which your son AND son in law end up in coffins people turn to what they never thought they would. I didnt see myself becoming a reefer grower. I also didnt expect what I have read on this site. I came here to learn as fast and as much as possible. Not to be on the receiving end of non caring childish attitudes. And I sure as hell am not a stagnant person. _*My photospread in a prominent adult magazine*_ will tesify to that. When life throws hardship and you feel desparate, there is no time for games. A few messages have pointed me in the directions I need to go so TRUST ME, I havent gone down in a ball of flames. For a brief moment in time I felt pissed off and had the balls to say how I felt. If you loved someone you would probably get it. But I doubt it.


Links please.


----------



## Bombur (Oct 7, 2013)

godin said:


> Sunni, when your sister has cancer, your husband gets a terminal illness and gets told he has less than 6 months to live and your daughter ends up on life support after some asshole causes a distasterous auto accident in which your son AND son in law end up in coffins people turn to what they never thought they would. I didnt see myself becoming a reefer grower. I also didnt expect what I have read on this site. I came here to learn as fast and as much as possible. Not to be on the receiving end of non caring childish attitudes. And I sure as hell am not a stagnant person. My photospread in a prominent adult magazine will tesify to that. When life throws hardship and you feel desparate, there is no time for games. A few messages have pointed me in the directions I need to go so TRUST ME, I havent gone down in a ball of flames. For a brief moment in time I felt pissed off and had the balls to say how I felt. If you loved someone you would probably get it. But I doubt it.


 
You keep saying you came here to learn about growing, yet you're instead here bickering in a section of the site that is clearly not about growing.. what is your real goal?


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2013)

beautiful ,


----------



## neosapien (Oct 7, 2013)

Damn good looking family God.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 7, 2013)

420God said:


> Fall family photo. This post might disappear.


Your lady is HOT!


----------



## 420God (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you! This was our first professional photo, a friend's wife does it and gave us a deal.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 7, 2013)

I just scoured my wife's facebook to see if she had any "family portraits" of us I could share, but apparently I do a pretty good job of staying out of pictures.


----------



## ricky1lung (Oct 7, 2013)

A hint of the madness.
Gonna come down quick though.


----------



## 420God (Oct 7, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I just scoured my wife's facebook to see if she had any "family portraits" of us I could share, but apparently I do a pretty good job of staying out of pictures.


Same here. That's why my wife made the appointment to have ours done. I hate getting my pic taken.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2013)

420God said:


> Same here. That's why my wife made the appointment to have ours done. I hate getting my pic taken.


You 2 need to get out there more, like this lol...


----------



## gioua (Oct 7, 2013)

Me and the Grandbaby.... she loved to hear herself go Ahhhbahhhhhhhhh blahhhhhhhhh abbbbaaaaaaa baaaaa... for hours..


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 7, 2013)

gioua said:


> Me and the Grandbaby.... she loved to hear herself go Ahhhbahhhhhhhhh blahhhhhhhhh abbbbaaaaaaa baaaaa... for hours..


Hey when I'm baked I liked to hear myself say that to, I like her style


----------



## sunni (Oct 7, 2013)

View attachment 2849871 eh HI chef coat work days


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2849871 eh HI chef coat work days


Would smash. 9/10.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 7, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to sunni again.



*


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2013)

View attachment 2850185meh me before dinner last night


----------



## april (Oct 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2850185meh me before dinner last night


 Very pretty!! Great pic!


----------



## micronuts (Oct 8, 2013)

Let's cut godin some slack hey. Looks like she's got more on her shoulders than any of us would like to have at any given time. Losing a kid is any parents worst nightmare. Terminal husband and sister. I'm happy to see some peeps had the decency to point her in the right direction. Good luck with achieving your goals godin!! Whatever and wherever they may be. May the force be with you.


----------



## micronuts (Oct 8, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> This coming from some one who calls them self micronuts sorry bro couldn't help. j/k  Give us a break, after you get to know some of usyou'll be hitting this forum every morning just to say Hi all!!


Last I checked I had boobies. Not nuts. Mighty fine boobies at that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 8, 2013)

micronuts said:


> Last I checked I had boobies. Not nuts. Mighty fine boobies at that


You know what they say on the internet.

Pics or it didn't happen.

View attachment 2850357


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 8, 2013)

micronuts said:


> Last I checked I had boobies. Not nuts. Mighty fine boobies at that


You'll fit in here nicely  xxxx


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 8, 2013)

micronuts said:


> Last I checked I had boobies. Not nuts. Mighty fine boobies at that


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2013)

How did you find my cousin canna!


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> How did you find my cousin canna!


you can thank google bruh


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> you can thank google bruh


real talk, sometimes I just wanna punch google right in the fucking face...


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> real talk, sometimes I just wanna punch google right in the fucking face...


i blame google for all these "smart"-dumb mother fuckers walking around~


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> i blame google for all these "smart"-dumb mother fuckers walking around~


If you own a smart phone you are now a genius, love it. 

But hey can you please help me check my voice mail please......


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> If you own a smart phone you are now a genius, love it.
> 
> But hey can you please help me check my voice mail please......


always down to help~, only got viber tho (cool off the grid VOIP app) on my s3, so i cant booty call yea since my recharge card is outta load


----------



## Pearl's Jam n Weed (Oct 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> If you're not already you should get some therapy. You seem to have alot of misguided hostility towards peoe on a forum that have no real life bearing on you. If in ten posts you have felt so betrayed here I cannot imagine how you could successfully deal with the tragedy you described. Smoke some ganja and dont get caught up and put so much emotion into someone that flirts with you online.


You dont have to make posts to gain info. I havent made many posts but I think I have read nearly every thread on rollitup and was only to happy to point godin in the right direction. So yeah, cut her some slack. She probably deserves some niceness in her life right now


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't worry I got this guys..


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2013)

guys drop the whole godin thing. its getting annoying.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> guys drop the whole godin thing. its getting annoying.


Smile sunni


----------



## sunni (Oct 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Smile sunni


i am ...why would you assume otherwise? 
i only ask to drop the godin thing cause its been going on for like 6 pages


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 8, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> If you own a smart phone you are now a genius, love it.
> 
> But hey can you please help me check my voice mail please......


I guess I will never be a genius


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> i am ...why would you assume otherwise?
> i only ask to drop the godin thing cause its been going on for like 6 pages


I wasn't assuming anything I'm baked and it just popped into my head at the time, my bad...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I just scoured my wife's facebook to see if she had any "family portraits" of us I could share, but apparently I do a pretty good job of staying out of pictures.


 I have developed that to a fine art. I have a very good feel for when I am just out of frame.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Pardon me, but I don't quite see what you're saying. All I recall ever saying to any female here that I was aware was one, was once giving Sunni hell, and once mentioning that I think April is beautiful, which I find within the bounds of human decency and not at all flirtatious even. Did you see the burn thrown her way before I mentioned that, btw? It was not on, so I countered an asshole opinion with a bit of decent reality.
> 
> I was not grabbed 'a few times' as you put it. It was actually a VERY traumatic incident involving my best friend's girl, I didn't know what the fuck to do. Actually all I was doing there was showing a little support for somebody that went through a similar situation as what I have experienced in the past. What post to you? Pardon my confusion there but I don't recall speaking to you ever at all. I will go dig a bit deeper to see what the hell you're on about. I definitely WASN'T flirting with anybody. 'MAD' Hamish. As in 'Loonatiiiic' with three I's. If it's on RIU, and it's not about growing, it's all just me amusing myself. And I try to go about things with an excellent vibe, always. I think you're smart, I'll say so. Pretty, I'll say so. When da F**K did being NICE become flirting? Because if that's the case I must be the most GAY person around. Constantly flirting with all the clever and awesome-looking chaps out here. Your burn does not make sense at all.
> 
> OH SHIT, now I remember ROFL... The guitar post? Under the what does your user name mean? I thought you were a GUY, first off. And you going 'so I'm a guitar?' opened the road for one helluva lot of insanity ROFL. You thought THAT was flirting? Let me go look for that and come post it up here. OMG. This is soooooo funny... I was high as a kite and rattled off like 5 different ways to check if you yourself are a guitar and you think it's FLIRTING? Muahahahaha. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH,


Mad Hampster is a COMPLETE gentleman AND statesman..imo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> Mad Hampster is a COMPLETE gentleman..imo


 Except when talking herms on the CC thread


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Except when talking herms on the CC thread


rip cc gsc

EDIT: i love you, mad hampster!


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 11, 2013)

ROFLMAO!!!!!! Uh oh!


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2013)

DROP IT . i said to drop this issue like 10 pages ago. take it to pm or let it go please. thanks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> DROP IT . i said to drop this issue like 10 pages ago. take it to pm or let it go please. thanks


 Sunni. Excuse me but do you OWN this thread? I personally don't really appreciate my last post deleted. That was the one to put it all in perspective. Showing everybody what the fuss was about. Perhaps YOU don't enjoy it, but some other fellas might have. You're a mod, and as such, no offence, your job is to make sure OFFENSIVE posts don't make it up etc. Not that your personal tastes get met. Not cool of you, really that wasn't.

EDIT: PARTICULARLY since it was directed at ME and I only now had the opportunity to respond.


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Sunni. Excuse me but do you OWN this thread? I personally don't really appreciate my last post deleted. That was the one to put it all in perspective. Showing everybody what the fuss was about. Perhaps YOU don't enjoy it, but some other fellas might have. You're a mod, and as such, no offence, your job is to make sure OFFENSIVE posts don't make it up etc. Not that your personal tastes get met. Not cool of you, really that wasn't.
> 
> EDIT: PARTICULARLY since it was directed at ME and I only now had the opportunity to respond.


offensive no. youre right it wasnt but we dont allow senseless arguing as well this thread gets closed many times due to senseless arguing and no one wants that. all posts were deleted not just yours so was godins. end of story move on please thanks take it to pm . it wouldnt matter anyways because godin has left the site since that night


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Sunni. Excuse me but do you OWN this thread? I personally don't really appreciate my last post deleted. That was the one to put it all in perspective. Showing everybody what the fuss was about. Perhaps YOU don't enjoy it, but some other fellas might have. You're a mod, and as such, no offence, your job is to make sure OFFENSIVE posts don't make it up etc. Not that your personal tastes get met. Not cool of you, really that wasn't.
> 
> EDIT: PARTICULARLY since it was directed at ME and I only now had the opportunity to respond.


i thought posts or threads were not to be deleted here..kinda the riu mantra..if you don't like what you read..there's the ignore button or simply log out..what's good for the goose is good for the gander? hmmmmm..not always it seems..why is that?

EDIT: then you have mods who are offenders and management does not call them out on their unprofessional behaviour..especially since mods are volunteers.. you would think there would be more respect from management regarding its valued members..


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2013)

sweet.. more internet drama..  don't mind us lurkers, please continue~


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> ...... dont allow senseless arguing ......


i call BS, ten characters


and the conditional enforcement of site rules to manipulate and control people is also a issue

a month + my account is still being tampered with and censored all because i quoted another members hate speak in my sig and said i deserved an explanation before my account is tampered with by admins

i was personally attacked a berated by our precious sunni for having a contrary opinoin, in PM just before POT ROAST made me his personal project, not banning but censoring all my post disabling my pms and ability to communicate across the forum and so forth

all for correctly quoting another dubiously respected members hate speech

the mentality here is , if we suck up to mods and staff we can do whatever we want but if we stand our ground they will just ban/or censor our accounts , until the only people here are hand chosen group of ass suckers,

took two years to get banned/censored . . . they do not care if they pretty much by default create other communities on the web that are way better


----------



## Pearl's Jam n Weed (Oct 11, 2013)

So I noticed the post in question has been removed?? I know I saw it earlier. So, well... yeah.. that could be taken the wrong way, in a number of ways, Hamish. And unless schuylaar is your wife, which I dont think she is, you definitely send out misinterpretting signals. And I do hate to point it out but you did mention in one of your posts that ''it's happened more than once...''Uh oh indeed!!!


----------



## godin (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh no it appears I have started something here. My bad. I have been in my own personal hell in the last few weeks past. My husband took a turn for the worse a day before my last post and has been in a coma since. Home from the hospital briefly for the first time in five days. I'm exhausted and have been super pissed at the world. Losing my kid and about to lose my life partner has been too much to deal with. Also thanks Pearls Jam for understanding and your sweet message and helping me out in finding right directions when most people have been very rude, nasty and self absorbed. No excuse but I'm sorry if I offended anyone. Nice day to everyone


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2013)

godin said:


> Oh no it appears I have started something here. My bad. I have been in my own personal hell in the last few weeks past. My husband took a turn for the worse a day before my last post and has been in a coma since. Home from the hospital briefly for the first time in five days. I'm exhausted and have been super pissed at the world. Losing my kid and about to lose my life partner has been too much to deal with. Also thanks Pearls Jam for understanding and your sweet message and helping me out in finding right directions when most people have been very rude, nasty and self absorbed. No excuse but I'm sorry if I offended anyone. Nice day to everyone


hope all is well~


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2013)

how anyone can cause this much controversy with their membership of 10 posts is beyond me..you guys must really be bored


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2013)

couldn't of said it better myself


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> dont you mean the whole site^ on the regular


on the daily


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 11, 2013)

10 char.....


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2854131
> 
> 10 char.....


haha..............


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2013)

Senseless arguments is not in the site rules. This is just Sunni's "interpretation" of them i guess.

If we had to delete pages of posts because of senseless arguing then there would not be a politics forum on this site. It's very existence (have you read anything in there?) quite clearly indicates that senseless arguing is quite definately not against the rules.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

Sunni, I understand your sentiment. Fair enough. I like how you try to uphold what you feel is the site's ethic and all. Please do understand, though, that I live in a place where in my living memory people have died for the right to speak freely. Chris Hani was shot in his driveway while I was around to hear the tales. My parents risked and suffered severe persecution for the rights we as South Africans hold dear. Freedom to speak one's mind is a right that has been ours for merely 20 years. 
Also please understand that I do NOT use the PM function on a public forum such as this. There are a few dear friends I have made here that serve as exceptions. I would like to leave you with a few thoughts on censorship, please do consider them in future, I would much appreciate it. 

The only valid censorship of ideas is the right of people not to listen. ~Tommy Smothers


Censorship reflects society's lack of confidence in itself. It is a hallmark of an authoritarian regime. ~Potter Stewart


We have a natural right to make use of our pens as of our tongue, at our peril, risk and hazard. ~Voltaire,_Dictionnaire Philosophique, 1764

_The peculiar evil of silencing the expression of an opinion is, that it is robbing the human race; posterity as well as the existing generation; those who dissent from the opinion, still more than those who hold it. If the opinion is right, they are deprived of the opportunity of exchanging error for truth: if wrong, they lose, what is almost as great a benefit, the clearer perception and livelier impression of truth, produced by its collision with error. ~John Stuart Mill, _On Liberty, 1859

_To reject the word is to reject the human search. ~Max Lerner, 1953, on book purging

Obscenity is not a quality inherent in a book or picture, but is solely and exclusively a contribution of the reading mind, and hence cannot be defined in terms of the qualities of a book or picture. ~Theodore Schroeder

Censorship offends me. ~Author Unknown


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

Pearl's Jam n Weed said:


> So I noticed the post in question has been removed?? I know I saw it earlier. So, well... yeah.. that could be taken the wrong way, in a number of ways, Hamish. And unless schuylaar is your wife, which I dont think she is, you definitely send out misinterpretting signals. And I do hate to point it out but you did mention in one of your posts that ''it's happened more than once...''Uh oh indeed!!!


 OK so I phrased something a bit wrong. Got grabbed once, but openly stalked MANY times. Career DJ. It's kinda known to happen to us. Have the restraining orders and everything. 

No man, Schuy is a sweet girl and we've had some cool conversations. She sent me a little hug smiley man. WTF. Get over yourself mate. I have many lady friends and I have ZERO problem giving them a huge bear-hug. Nor do I have a problem hugging my male mates. I like loving people. This has zero bearing upon my loyalty to my wife. I can love however many people I choose. And I tell my mates straight from the heart, "I LOVE you man"

Like I said, I was high as a kite when I made the 'how to check if you are a guitar' post. I still think it's funny as all hell. At the time I thought 'Oh that looks a bit gay but here goes' and like I said in my deleted post here, in hindsight it does look a bit wrong. OK it looks a LOT wrong LMAO... Still, it was nothing but a bit of jest. 

Anyhow, all over now. Please guys, don't pick fights with Sunni now. I totally understand her point. No reason to take shit WAAAAY overboard now.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 11, 2013)

Holly 80s!!!!!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Sunni, I understand your sentiment. Fair enough. I like how you try to uphold what you feel is the site's ethic and all. Please do understand, though, that I live in a place where in my living memory people have died for the right to speak freely. Chris Hani was shot in his driveway while I was around to hear the tales. My parents risked and suffered severe persecution for the rights we as South Africans hold dear. Freedom to speak one's mind is a right that has been ours for merely 20 years.
> Also please understand that I do NOT use the PM function on a public forum such as this. There are a few dear friends I have made here that serve as exceptions. I would like to leave you with a few thoughts on censorship, please do consider them in future, I would much appreciate it.
> 
> The only valid censorship of ideas is the right of people not to listen. ~Tommy Smothers
> ...


here, here!..well played!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 11, 2013)

oh the 80's were fun, what a happy family in the pic dirt

living life


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2013)

i stand with you in solidarity


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 11, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> anyone that wants to be apart of a real pot community or a real cannabis forum their are plenty out their


go find one then and take your page long rants there (not *their*).

it's a pot forum, not real life bro.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2854141
> 
> Holly 80s!!!!!!!


 I used to have hair EXACTLY like that. No BS. And I mean the lady's... I'll go find a pic...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 11, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> go find one then and take your page long rants there (not *their*).
> 
> it's a pot forum, not real life bro.


cool story bro


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

This was kinda the best behaved my hair ever got back then... Not too sure if I'll let this post stay indefinitely LOL. Damn I was sooo blazed in this pic.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2013)

micronuts said:


> I have the opinion that if you are with someone, married or not, you don't give another person the impression that you could in any way be interested. And flirting indicates interest!! Married not dead, yes, but flirting is something you do then with your husband or wife and you don't play with fire. You WILL get burned.


yes mr. 6 posts, right away..


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> go find one then and take your page long rants there (not *their*).
> 
> it's a pot forum, not real life bro.


joe - this is TNT..samwell is entitled to have his say..just like you..further, TNT is the social component next to chat..i like samwell and have missed his participation here.


----------



## Bombur (Oct 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2854141
> 
> Holly 80s!!!!!!!


Posting pics of yourself here... the nerve. If you're not here for the internet special olympics brawl then get lost!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 11, 2013)

Toke n talk -The place to be, talking with people as baked as you are

Sounds to me like this is specifically the place you want to be for senseless arguments. To me being stoned with others, well half the point is to raise a useless senseless point and cause discussion, or sorry, argument. I love getting high and starting an argument or debate about some issue that has had physics removed from its equation. Its senseless argument and its great. 

And hey, is there anything more senseless (senseless is the key word, not argument, we are allowed to have arguments) than a picture of yourself thread? It potentially incriminates posters, and we have Google images and pornhub, so its clearly not for sexual kicks for the majority. Seems pretty senseless posting anything in this thread. 

FUCK THE SYSTEM IM A PEREGRIN FALCON!


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> joe - this is TNT..samwell is entitled to have his say..just like you..further, TNT is the social component next to chat..i like samwell and have missed his participation here.


of course he is entitled to his say. That's what his entire bitch is about. He rarely plays nice and it's no wonder he is on probation/under censorship. Boo fucking hoo. Him still having an acct here is a testament to the patience of the powers that be here after reading some of his posts, and if he didn't act like such a jerk all the time i'm sure he'd get his privileges back pronto. Bet this doesn't happen tho.


Either way My point was if he wants to spout shit like there are better sites then he should go to one.... PERIOD 
idgaf


----------



## Bombur (Oct 11, 2013)

Anyone who thinks there's a lot of censorship here should spend a little time on grasscity. The mods here are infinitely better than any other counter-culture forum I've joined.

FFS, even finshaggy and el tiberon manage to not get banned here


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> of course he is entitled to his say. That's what his entire bitch is about. He rarely plays nice and it's no wonder he is on probation/under censorship. Boo fucking hoo. Him still having an acct here is a testament to the patience of the powers that be here after reading some of his posts, and if he didn't act like such a jerk all the time i'm sure he'd get his privileges back pronto. Bet this doesn't happen tho.
> 
> 
> Either way My point was if he wants to spout shit like there are better sites then he should go to one.... PERIOD
> idgaf


help me out here..i've never seen samwell act inappropriately and i agree most every post he makes..i believe him to be a person of character..then on the flip you have the likes of pada, a MOD, who does nothing but cause trouble with his rape threads and he is not sanctioned or reprimanded..he's a FUCKING MOD!


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 11, 2013)

Perhaps I overstated it a bit i've agreed with many of samwells posts too.but I have also seen him be downright offensive. You did not see such posts as they were probably deleted. 

See, the thing is we all may post inappropriate things at times. Some people recognize that hey maybe I went a little too far there. Some folks don't get that and want to make a big deal out of having a post or something deleted. bottom line it's a judgment call that the mods/admin make. whether we agree with it or not. 

I've had my share of deleted posts....who cares? The mods and such are more than fair around here, almost too lenient at times imo. 

as far as pada goes.... He does seem to enjoy stirring the pot. It is baffling why he has such a fixation with rape and things related. Disturbing would be a better word at this point. But it is still his right to post such things I suppose. Even if I really don't like em either. He does start some pretty good threads too sometimes tho.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Perhaps I overstated it a bit i've agreed with many of samwells posts too.but I have also seen him be downright offensive. You did not see such posts as they were probably deleted.
> 
> See, the thing is we all may post inappropriate things at times. Some people recognize that hey maybe I went a little too far there. Some folks don't get that and want to make a big deal out of having a post or something deleted. bottom line it's a judgment call that the mods/admin make. whether we agree with it or not.
> 
> ...


then samwell shall have the right?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;uVbMhy7EhJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVbMhy7EhJw[/video]


----------



## kinetic (Oct 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> then samwell shall have the right?


The thing is this is not a democracy. This is in fact a dictatorship. I used to tell the guys on my crew that very same thing. If you mess with uncle ben he goes to rollie because they go back a long long time. For some reason pj diaz (i think that was the users handle) was allowed to troll the fuck out of ben with no spankings. Sam quotes him and gets punished? Something seems missing.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> .i believe him to be a person of character..


to quote winston wolf "because you are a character doesn't mean you have character" 

If this is all over a quoted post being deleted and the sig of it was also deleted I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 11, 2013)

A pic of me wearing a black on black tux in the dark...why?
My point exactly 

now that's some dark humour


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 11, 2013)

Sideshow bob???


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 11, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Toke n talk -The place to be, talking with people as baked as you are
> 
> Sounds to me like this is specifically the place you want to be for senseless arguments. To me being stoned with others, well half the point is to raise a useless senseless point and cause discussion, or sorry, argument. I love getting high and starting an argument or debate about some issue that has had physics removed from its equation. Its senseless argument and its great.
> 
> ...


...................


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2013)

4 1/2 months old


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh snap, dam now i feel bad. Was i gone so long that PIE is now a mother?





Flaming
Pie said:


> View attachment 2854615View attachment 2854616View attachment 2854617
> 
> 4 1/2 months old


----------



## see4 (Oct 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2850185meh me before dinner last night


Plane tickets are waiting. Just tell me when.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 12, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Sideshow bob???


I was aiming for 'The Human Mushroom' but Bob will do just fine LOL... EDIT: I must say that it will be great if everybody put up a pic at least along with sharing of opinions etc. Just get this thread back on track. We have indeed derailed it quite badly. Its only fair to play along, isn't it?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 12, 2013)

see4 said:


> Plane tickets are waiting. Just tell me when.



back off my canadiain.....


















jk,,, 






but not really 





wait what


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 12, 2013)

Me being presented a flag flown in front of the White House..


----------



## see4 (Oct 12, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> back off my canadiain.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Wait, what? lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Oh snap, dam now i feel bad. Was i gone so long that PIE is now a mother?


I was chatting it up in MAy DURING my contractions. Was during the night Trolling got banned. 

SHRIMP DICK!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 13, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Oh snap, dam now i feel bad. Was i gone so long that PIE is now a mother?


someone poked the pie and the baby came out


----------



## Pearl's Jam n Weed (Oct 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> OK so I phrased something a bit wrong. Got grabbed once, but openly stalked MANY times. Career DJ. It's kinda known to happen to us. Have the restraining orders and everything. No man, Schuy is a sweet girl and we've had some cool conversations. She sent me a little hug smiley man. WTF. Get over yourself mate. I have many lady friends and I have ZERO problem giving them a huge bear-hug. Nor do I have a problem hugging my male mates. I like loving people. This has zero bearing upon my loyalty to my wife. I can love however many people I choose. And I tell my mates straight from the heart, "I LOVE you man" Like I said, I was high as a kite when I made the 'how to check if you are a guitar' post. I still think it's funny as all hell. At the time I thought 'Oh that looks a bit gay but here goes' and like I said in my deleted post here, in hindsight it does look a bit wrong. OK it looks a LOT wrong LMAO... Still, it was nothing but a bit of jest. Anyhow, all over now. Please guys, don't pick fights with Sunni now. I totally understand her point. No reason to take shit WAAAAY overboard now.


Loyalty is as much mental as it is physical.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was chatting it up in MAy DURING my contractions. Was during the night Trolling got banned.
> 
> SHRIMP DICK!


..soOo thats where shrimp dick came from, mystery solved~ Lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 13, 2013)

Pearl's Jam n Weed said:


> Loyalty is as much mental as it is physical.


YAAAAAWWWNNNN. You done now? I have zero interest in expanding your narrow view for you Sir. I am very much at peace with who I am, and so is my wife. Jealous?

"You love in one way when you love your husband or your wife; then you have to bring another kind of love when you love your children, and another kind of love when you love your elders, your family, your teachers, and then another kind of love for your friends. But the truth is, love cannot be categorized the way it has been categorized throughout the whole history of mankind. There were reasons for them to categorize it but their reasons are ugly and inhuman, because in this categorization they killed love... "

Osho
"You love in one way when you love your husband or your wife; then you have to bring another kind of love when you love your children, and another kind of love when you love your elders, your family, your teachers, and then another kind of love for your friends. But the truth is, love cannot be categorized the way it has been categorized throughout the whole history of mankind. There were reasons for them to categorize it but their reasons are ugly and inhuman, because in this categorization they killed love... 

Osho


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Me being presented a flag flown in front of the White House..
> 
> View attachment 2855097


That's quite the flamboyant hat you have there sir.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2855097


EYES IN THE BOAT SAILOR ~ You're at parade rest !


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 13, 2013)

Let's see some more dress uniform and such  we might not agree with the wars but we can support our soldiers, no matter the country. That pic of you at your daughters wedding was brilliant gwn. Wore it like a champ, and rather explained the user name  used to have a middle aged guy who lived just down the road, he would walk down the road with flowing silver blonde hair wearing a big ass, for all intents an purposes, Jesus outfit. Legend! I'd love to grow a real mane  that or a kickass moustache and beard combo.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 13, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> That's quite the flamboyant hat you have there sir.


Now it's for the Old Guard, That's me, how time flies!
But I'm not into it much any more caused me to relive more than I care to.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 13, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> EYES IN THE BOAT SAILOR ~ You're at parade rest !


Dirtsurfr goes to MR "A" School San Diego 1972
Dirsurfr with Brother Dirt and soon to be Mrs. Dirt


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Now it's for the Old Guard, That's me, how time flies!
> But I'm not into it much any more caused me to relive more than I care to.


MR huh ? We are even closer than I thought - I went through CG "A" school in 78 & became an MK (much the same duties as MR).
I made 9 & retired before I needed to wear the "Bravo" jacket again & it still to this day has the E-8 shoulder insignia on it - though I doubt I'll wear it again so no need to take it to the tailor  .
Look closely & you may be able to make out the second star on the collar insignias.



tip top toker said:


> Let's see some more dress uniform and such  we might not agree with the wars but we can support our soldiers, no matter the country. That pic of you at your daughters wedding was brilliant gwn. Wore it like a champ, and rather explained the user name


Here's a couple more ~ that was an awesome day for me !
I out-ranked them all & out medaled them as well. Eff the AF reserve - they get ribbons for working in an un-airconditioned office ! 

View attachment 2856544
View attachment 2856545
View attachment 2856547



And my hair is prettier.


----------



## gioua (Oct 13, 2013)

Had the Grandbaby today.. she's so much fun..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 13, 2013)

You look good with the short clean beard Gioua.


----------



## gioua (Oct 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You look good with the short clean beard Gioua.


yeah I miss the longer one.... wifey hated it so guess who wins...


----------



## potpimp (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks to everyone that posted pix of themselves.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 13, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Thanks to everyone that posted pix of themselves.


Your positions have been triangulated, insertion teams are setting up a perimeter as we speak. You will hear a knock, then a bang. You will be extracted shortly, thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 13, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Your positions have been triangulated, insertion teams are setting up a perimeter as we speak. You will hear a knock, then a bang. You will be extracted shortly, thank you for your cooperation.


You'll never take me alive!


----------



## james2500 (Oct 14, 2013)

in my element (outdoors) in my natural state (stoned)


----------



## simisimis (Oct 14, 2013)

yup, my growroom is THAT small. Pic is from those times when I thought 1x25W cfl can grow me a decent plant... and a aluminum foil will double the output of light


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 14, 2013)

simisimis said:


> yup, my growroom is THAT small. Pic is from those times when I thought 1x25W cfl can grow me a decent plant... and a aluminum foil will double the output of light
> View attachment 2857418


It needs moar light or else it isn't going to make it. 100W Equivalents only cover less than a half a square foot.


----------



## simisimis (Oct 14, 2013)

this pic is from over a year ago, a lot of things changed in my garden since then ))


----------



## gioua (Oct 14, 2013)

simisimis said:


> this pic is from over a year ago, a lot of things changed in my garden since then ))


pic details says otherwise?

File: 1.jpg
File size: 84KB
Date/Time: 2013:10:14 09:18:40
Image size: 600 x 800


----------



## simisimis (Oct 14, 2013)

gioua said:


> pic details says otherwise?
> 
> File: 1.jpg
> File size: 84KB
> ...


you do know that when you edit picture with some editor like gimp and export it as jpg all previous exif data is dropped and new one is created? not many cameras these days make pics in 600x800 resolution ))


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Your positions have been triangulated, insertion teams are setting up a perimeter as we speak. You will hear a knock, then a bang. You will be extracted shortly, thank you for your cooperation.


Watch out for trip wires, punji stakes and mustard gas. There are bouncing betties and willy petes in the back yard too.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 14, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Watch out for trip wires, punji stakes and mustard gas. There are bouncing betties and willy petes in the back yard too.


"THIS SIDE TOWARDS ENEMY". Willie Pete is mil-speak for white phosphorus. Bouncing Betty, now THAT is an effective weapon!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 14, 2013)

potpimp said:


> "THIS SIDE TOWARDS ENEMY". Willie Pete is mil-speak for white phosphorus. Bouncing Betty, now THAT is an effective weapon!


white phosphorus is terrifying, one little bit falls on you and its going right through


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> white phosphorus is terrifying, one little bit falls on you and its going right through


awuh i thought this post of yours was gunna be a pic of youtself. way to throw me off


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> awuh i thought this post of yours was gunna be a pic of youtself. way to throw me off


aww I'm sorry I'll get some up for you soon


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 14, 2013)

I've been trying to spread my progress photos out so you can see the real differences but I'm eager to put up some new ones I'm happy with the improvements i've been making 

oh and my phones still broken so I haven't really been getting pictures of anything I'm stopping by the at&t store this week, lots of good upcoming raves in the next couple weeks too


----------



## fined90 (Oct 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2849871 eh HI chef coat work days


wooow ur gorgeous sunni and you grow?? That's soo dope


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 15, 2013)

fined90 said:


> wooow ur gorgeous sunni and you grow?? That's soo dope


 From now on, every time somebody says that or similar, everybody has to hit a bong.


----------



## fined90 (Oct 15, 2013)

Why?do people say that a lot or something?? that's too funny I'm newish here jus saw her do all the mods look like that lol


----------



## gioua (Oct 15, 2013)

simisimis said:


> you do know that when you edit picture with some editor like gimp and export it as jpg all previous exif data is dropped and new one is created? not many cameras these days make pics in 600x800 resolution ))


yup which is why the ? was added...


----------



## kinetic (Oct 15, 2013)

fined90 said:


> Why?do people say that a lot or something?? that's too funny I'm newish here jus saw her do all the mods look like that lol


Dude, it's the internet. All the chicks are smoking hot and every dude bench's 300lbs and has a 10 inch member.

Jokes aside she is a very pretty girl and when people see her pic they say just what you said. Myself included. 

Welcome aboard and good luck with your grows!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 15, 2013)

Sometimes you'll have to hit like 10 in a row. Call me Captain NumbLung. I can take it.


----------



## syder (Oct 15, 2013)

big mo ma


----------



## D3monic (Oct 15, 2013)

Penis .


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 15, 2013)

D3monic said:


> Penis .


Pic or it didn't happen!


----------



## sunni (Oct 15, 2013)

fined90 said:


> wooow ur gorgeous sunni and you grow?? That's soo dope


thank you! 

welcome to riu have a wonderful tim ehere


----------



## zVice (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm tim and I'm wonderful ehere



sunni said:


> thank you!
> 
> welcome to riu have a wonderful tim ehere


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Dude, it's the internet. All the chicks are smoking hot and every dude bench's 300lbs and has a 10 inch member.
> 
> Jokes aside she is a very pretty girl and when people see her pic they say just what you said. Myself included.
> 
> Welcome aboard and good luck with your grows!


300lb dick and a ten inch chest here, seems you don't know the internet at all.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Oct 15, 2013)

355 bench for me . regular size penis unfortunately


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 15, 2013)

joeyjoejoe said:


> 355 bench for me
> 
> View attachment 2859400



thats beast man good work, how long have you been training?


----------



## sunni (Oct 15, 2013)

joeyjoejoe said:


> 355 bench for me . regular size penis unfortunately
> 
> View attachment 2859400


psh i lift way bigger weight than that View attachment 2859558


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 15, 2013)

^^^^^ it would appear you do lol!! Nice pic btw


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Oct 15, 2013)

@[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]perfextionist420 - about 5 years now . 4-5 days a week[/FONT]

@sunni- dost thou even hoist? 12 ounce curls don't count either....


----------



## Pearl's Jam n Weed (Oct 16, 2013)

I got a message from godin this morning. Her husband passed on Monday. Don't know if anyone else is aware. Condolences godin. Hope you doing ok.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 16, 2013)

RIP to her hubby, sucks for anyone


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 16, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> ^^^^^ it would appear you do lol!! Nice pic btw


 Bong load no1.


----------



## GKID69 (Oct 16, 2013)

chilling


----------



## GKID69 (Oct 16, 2013)

btw i look better that way


----------



## gioua (Oct 18, 2013)

raspberries under the chin makes her giggle relentlessly...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 18, 2013)

Umm sunni, I'm sure you know this but..... you're beautiful. Such a beautiful picture. Sorry had to say. Carry on lol. Godin I am extremely sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2013)

This is such a funny thread. 

Here's me holding my little girl. Wearing my breeders boutique t shirt... I hope that's allowed.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 18, 2013)

I played Godmother babysitter the other day. It was so easy. Bottle, then nod off.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2013)

That is a cute baby. Lucky godmother, getting a sleeping little beauty. I hope ours is so good the first time we let someone watch her.

Gioua, your girl looks a delight too. She looks real happy. Good on you dad.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 18, 2013)

It's so easy- when they're someone else's !! He's used to me so he's fine. I feed him but I dont do the nappy change!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> psh i lift way bigger weight than that View attachment 2859558


excuse me, ma'am, but your titty is popping out.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> psh i lift way bigger weight than that View attachment 2859558


All of a sudden I want some cookies


----------



## kinetic (Oct 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's so easy- when they're someone else's !! He's used to me so he's fine. I feed him but I dont do the nappy change!


I remember being so nervous when my wife was showing me how to properly change a diaper. The whole wipe down with the top edge of the diaper (nappy) to pre clean helps alot and I would have never got that part on my own.

Now I'm a diaper changing machine that has gotten double takes from the ladies because of speed and efficiency. 

A far distance from 16 Stellas, a few shots, a couple bowls, a few cigars and whore chasing and that was just on Tuesday nights...

life is good now.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 18, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I played Godmother babysitter the other day. It was so easy. Bottle, then nod off.


 Who watched the little one????


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I remember being so nervous when my wife was showing me how to properly change a diaper. The whole wipe down with the top edge of the diaper (nappy) to pre clean helps alot and I would have never got that part on my own.
> 
> Now I'm a diaper changing machine that has gotten double takes from the ladies because of speed and efficiency.
> 
> ...


Kids do make life good...

I think I had motherly insticts (had to, ex was/is worthless), i took to it really quickly... I also paid attention to the nurse and how she handled my daughter, flipin and turnin every which way... I figured what harm could I really do? 
Besides I couldn't wait to hold that lil monster. 
SH420


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 18, 2013)

We raised our kids in cloth diapers. You guys got it made.. but yer filling the land fills.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 18, 2013)

Garden Knowm said:


> POST A PICTURE OF YOU
> 
> 
> me as a Bull Fighter
> ...


yo did you mean bullshit fighter? ant we all that here? lmao,cool post,go wit it dude


----------



## kinetic (Oct 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> We raised our kids in cloth diapers. You guys got it made.. but yer filling the land fills.


True we are, but we don't throw our trash on the side of the road like you guys did in the 70's.  

I heard it used to be pretty bad.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 18, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> yo did you mean bullshit fighter? ant we all that here? lmao,cool post,go wit it dudeView attachment 2863498View attachment 2863496


Welcome aboard and good for you on quoting Garden Knowm.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> True we are, but we don't throw our trash on the side of the road like you guys did in the 70's.
> 
> I heard it used to be pretty bad.


lmao it was bad,,but we didnt have guys in orange suits cleaning it up back then,,lmao,


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Welcome aboard and good for you on quoting Garden Knowm.


thanks sir,nice to be here


----------



## kinetic (Oct 18, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> lmao it was bad,,but we didnt have guys in orange suits cleaning it up back then,,lmao,


Ya know that's what I don't get. Why should we have so many people dependent on the state and the fed and the generosity of others and still have filthy roads and parks? A little community service for the community support. Of course it would exclude the truly ill, and those afflicted and such, but if your not more than 50% disabled get to steppin', they make great grabbers now, suction cups and all.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ya know that's what I don't get. Why should we have so many people dependent on the state and the fed and the generosity of others and still have filthy roads and parks? A little community service for the community support. Of course it would exclude the truly ill, and those afflicted and such, but if your not more than 50% disabled get to steppin', they make great grabbers now, suction cups and all.


where are you? they do it in tennessee,lmao,i had to do it couple times,lmao,they dont play in this state,,u work if u did any kind of minor shit,and they trust u,haha


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 18, 2013)

i was working on they coptors for free,and driving a big ass tractor like u see on interstate,,public service worked with the dogs also,very cool dogs


----------



## kinetic (Oct 18, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> where are you? they do it in tennessee,lmao,i had to do it couple times,lmao,they dont play in this state,,u work if u did any kind of minor shit,and they trust u,haha


No not even offenses, assistance and such, not to make this political, wrong thread wrong subforum. More social commentary. When I was a kid I remember the blue buses with the back windows blacked out. Jumpsuits brought down to work on the train tracks and access rode. Early 80's, when they still had cabooses too. I remember watching the last caboose I ever saw go by sitting under a bridge. A Green light on it's end slowly pulsing further away into it's last night.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 18, 2013)

Got poped wit 15 and i dont mean grams lol

(never trust no one)


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> No not even offenses, assistance and such, not to make this political, wrong thread wrong subforum. More social commentary. When I was a kid I remember the blue buses with the back windows blacked out. Jumpsuits brought down to work on the train tracks and access rode. Early 80's, when they still had cabooses too. I remember watching the last caboose I ever saw go by sitting under a bridge. A Green light on it's end slowly pulsing further away into it's last night.


wow,cool,like you were high too? that be cool,lol,lets see 80s,,thats 30 year ago for me,haha,as it happens,i worked for railways in late 70 earnly 80,lol,you must be as old as me,lol


----------



## kinetic (Oct 18, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> wow,cool,like you were high too? that be cool,lol,lets see 80s,,thats 30 year ago for me,haha,as it happens,i worked for railways in late 70 earnly 80,lol,you must be as old as me,lol


 I was an adolescent.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 18, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I was an adolescent.


lmao,i wasnt,i was born grown up,ha just got younger through the years


----------



## potpimp (Oct 19, 2013)

My mom didn't use diapers; she just carried me around in a bucket and washed me off with the water hose. It made me tough!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 20, 2013)

2 bong loads, and a hit off a joint. Would've been 3 bong loads but I am not too certain about UB's comment. Guess it went right over my savage little head.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 20, 2013)

Busted out my slr again to brush up on my photography skills before vacation. Almost 10 months.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 20, 2013)

Coincidentally there is a pic of the wife and I in the background.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 20, 2013)

potpimp said:


> My mom didn't use diapers; she just carried me around in a bucket and washed me off with the water hose. It made me tough!


We were bathed in the sink lol


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 21, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> We raised our kids in cloth diapers. You guys got it made.. but yer filling the land fills.


we cloth nappied and cloth wiped, after the initial investment we ended up saving hella $$$ too. now those same nappies and wipes are saving the landfills on their 3rd baby bum.  
but it's true, even the cloth nappies of today have come a long way from "triangles, safety pins & wool pants" 
the only time bebe got bumrash was when we used disposables on a road trip. holy road trip to hell, batman.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 21, 2013)

^ forever bulk


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 22, 2013)

Just noticed this thread so I'll post a couple of pics of me. I'll also put some of my best buddy! 

View attachment 2867672View attachment 2867673View attachment 2867674View attachment 2867675View attachment 2867676

and of course my buddy! Rockyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 23, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> Just noticed this thread so I'll post a couple of pics of me. I'll also put some of my best buddy!
> 
> View attachment 2867672View attachment 2867673View attachment 2867674View attachment 2867675View attachment 2867676
> 
> ...


Nice looking mutt,,,,,,i liked the dog too.


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 23, 2013)

Hahaha thanks, I'll take it as a compliment lol.


----------



## Liddle (Oct 25, 2013)

WhatAmIDoing said:


> Crack Kills Major


Dont Smoke It.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;jkJILL77Qss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkJILL77Qss[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Oct 26, 2013)

That is funny as hell ^^^ "uz"


----------



## gioua (Oct 27, 2013)

Had the Grandbaby again.. 4 hours only today but dang... glad we can give her back..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> Had the Grandbaby again.. 4 hours only today but dang... glad we can give her back.


I envy your Grandbaby time.
We have 7 total now & they're all down in "the world" many miles away.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 27, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I envy your Grandbaby time.
> We have 7 total now & they're all down in "the world" many miles away.


And yet there are ppl like my father who drives right past my house 20 days a month and doesnt stop to see his grandchild.


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2013)

Au naturel.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2013)

420God said:


> Au naturel.


Classy yet sexy....well done...such a lovely smile


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2013)

Shit. 420 done started SHOWER WARS!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 30, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shit. 420 done started SHOWER WARS!


YEAH! females.. quick, join the war, we need your help!


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 30, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> YEAH! females.. quick, join the war, we need your help!


just thinking the same 



Flaming Pie said:


> SHOWER WARS!



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 30, 2013)

In the spirit of halloween, I found an old pic of Cannabineer.


----------



## gioua (Oct 30, 2013)

makeup for my daughter's zombie day tomorrow


----------



## wascaptain (Oct 30, 2013)

me at work today....I was thinking....I could be in a tree stand and burning........


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 30, 2013)

wascaptain said:


> me at work today....I was thinking....I could be in a tree stand and burning........


That a check valve ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks like an 8 - 10" swing check to me.
But I've been wrong before.


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 31, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like an 8 - 10" swing check to me.
> But I've been wrong before.


Those things can make ya jump if your not ready for them when you switch the pumps.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Those things can make ya jump if your not ready for them when you switch the pumps.


you ever try kriss kross.. itll make you jump... jump


----------



## Bombur (Oct 31, 2013)

srh88 said:


> you ever try kriss kross.. itll make you jump... jump


3 hops this time...

Now do the cha-cha!


----------



## wascaptain (Oct 31, 2013)

just a half day today...the weather came in. yes sir boys, I work outdoors. bossman goes and buys valves as scrape, I take them apart for rebuild. tough job for a old, washed out fart like me. and take a look theres plenty of work. I do it one valve at a time....... and that was a 8" os&y gate valve, that one there beat me up alittle.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2013)

wascaptain said:


> just a half day today...the weather came in. yes sir boys, I work outdoors. bossman goes and buys valves as scrape, I take them apart for rebuild. tough job for a old, washed out fart like me. and take a look theres plenty of work. I do it one valve at a time....... and that was a 8" os&y gate valve, that one there beat me up alittle.


Looks like you have job security my friend.
More than many can say.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 31, 2013)

back from the dead, or censored to death 



the wars i wage are fought to the finish, with written symbols .....and nimble fingers.


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 31, 2013)

Me and my little chugga (just turned 1!)


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 31, 2013)

wascaptain said:


> just a half day today...the weather came in. yes sir boys, I work outdoors. bossman goes and buys valves as scrape, I take them apart for rebuild. tough job for a old, washed out fart like me. and take a look theres plenty of work. I do it one valve at a time....... and that was a 8" os&y gate valve, that one there beat me up alittle.


I use a 1/2 cordless impact , had one for years now, me no likey workey


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 31, 2013)

wascaptain said:


> just a half day today...the weather came in. yes sir boys, I work outdoors. bossman goes and buys valves as scrape, I take them apart for rebuild. tough job for a old, washed out fart like me. and take a look theres plenty of work. I do it one valve at a time....... and that was a 8" os&y gate valve, that one there beat me up alittle.


pretty cool job man.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 31, 2013)

srh88 said:


> you ever try kriss kross.. itll make you jump... jump


lol....... ty


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 1, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> pretty cool job man.


its not a bad job, pays well. the owner and I are gym friends. I had been retired since 2005. was getting a little bored and a lot of broke. ask my buddy for a job, to learn his trade, and the sob hired me. bossman put me to work in his valve yard, at the lowest level. but I feel in another 20 years, I can be the guy on the forklift.


----------



## nummy (Nov 2, 2013)

Me and Mr.Pink


----------



## lime73 (Nov 2, 2013)

^^^ very cute! 
both of you


----------



## nummy (Nov 2, 2013)

lime73 said:


> ^^^ very cute!
> both of you


TY lime
:blush:


----------



## ebgood (Nov 2, 2013)

nummy said:


> View attachment 2879908
> 
> Me and Mr.Pink


..........


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2013)

ebgood said:


> ..........
> View attachment 2880062


----------



## theexpress (Nov 2, 2013)

nummy said:


> View attachment 2879908
> 
> Me and Mr.Pink


----------



## slowbus (Nov 2, 2013)

wascaptain said:


> its not a bad job, pays well. the owner and I are gym friends. I had been retired since 2005. was getting a little bored and a lot of broke. ask my buddy for a job, to learn his trade, and the sob hired me. bossman put me to work in his valve yard, at the lowest level. but I feel in another 20 years, I can be the guy on the forklift.



now I know where to bitch when my GV is fawked up.Actually I never used a rebuilt valve but I've done lots n lots of bolting up all sorts of valves all over the country


----------



## Bombur (Nov 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


>


Lmao... internet macking


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 2, 2013)

Last real vacation I had, some years back.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 2, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Last real vacation I had, some years back.


Do you always sleep on the ceiling?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Busted out my slr again to brush up on my photography skills before vacation. Almost 10 months.
> 
> View attachment 2865805


Yo, neo, next time the kid gets put in the pokey tell her I'll write her a writ of habeas corpus for 1/2 a Honey Maid Graham.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Busted out my slr again to brush up on my photography skills before vacation. Almost 10 months.
> 
> View attachment 2865805


she DOES have this "you owe me one phone call" look


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2013)

Lol, she does ok with it now actually. She's at that "no I don't wanna be here waah waah, O look a peanut" stage.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 3, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Do you always sleep on the ceiling?


I like to sleep as high as I can


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 4, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> View attachment 2880145
> 
> Last real vacation I had, some years back.


Just how freeking high do you get on vacation?????


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Just how freeking high do you get on vacation?????


Yes I was thinking here is a man who has achieved his goal. We must learn about his genetics


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2013)

Working out is working out  . Is that the lighting or am I really that grey!! OMG!


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 4, 2013)

Im told 50 shades are the highlight so I can just imagine how that works out for ya!


----------



## gioua (Nov 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 2882044
> 
> Working out is working out  . Is that the lighting or am I really that grey!! OMG!


is this is the 1st pic we "kinda" have seen of c2g?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Just how freeking high do you get on vacation?????


So high till I see dumb shit start happening


----------



## ebgood (Nov 4, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> So high till I see dumb shit start happening


like vanilla ice tryin to rap again?


----------



## april (Nov 4, 2013)

Lol one of my fav pics of the summer... No wait this one....


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Nov 4, 2013)

That's a nice looking little dog you've got there.


----------



## april (Nov 4, 2013)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> That's a nice looking little dog you've got there.


Thanks she's a feisty little sweetheart ....I just taught her to "stay"...stubborn breed but well worth the effort !


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 4, 2013)

ebgood said:


> like vanilla ice tryin to rap again?




I can't describe the vibe I get


----------



## ebgood (Nov 4, 2013)

when I drive by 6 people and 5 I hit
aww shit i started a mosh pit squashed a bitch
and stomped her foster kids






dont get me started


----------



## Brassinosteroid (Nov 5, 2013)

playing in soil. So taboo...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> back from the dead, or censored to death
> 
> View attachment 2877936
> 
> the wars i wage are fought to the finish, with written symbols .....and nimble fingers.



Looks like Trevor from GTA V


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2013)

gioua said:


> is this is the 1st pic we "kinda" have seen of c2g?


LOL sorry 'bout the face thing! I'm between a rock and a hard place. I'm pushing to return to a profession that frowns upon cannabis. If I don't make it back I'll post a full face (but you'll regret it), LOL! I pulled a lot of g's


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

I love your beaming smile and glowing face april.  Pictures of you happy make me happy.


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 5, 2013)

Tried putting up a pic of my mug but the site wont allow it. Wants me to prove I'm human now. LOL! I know I'm not the best looking but WOW!!!
& no worries C2G. You're usually at the peak of a graceful sinuous undulation where the g's are neutral. Good luck in your return!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

They do that to me when I try to upload bud shots. I guess RIU doesn't approve of the small buds I've been growing lately.


----------



## Me & My friend (Nov 5, 2013)

or the unsightly cells that I've been regenerating


----------



## ebgood (Nov 5, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 2882044
> 
> Working out is working out  . Is that the lighting or am I really that grey!! OMG!


omg c2g, are u a redhead??


----------



## ebgood (Nov 5, 2013)

april said:


> View attachment 2882508 Lol one of my fav pics of the summer...View attachment 2882531 No wait this one....


after reviewing these pics i have noticed u look strikingly similar to my cousin-in-law... didnt notice that before


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 5, 2013)

ebgood said:


> after reviewing these pics i have noticed u look strikingly similar to my cousin-in-law... didnt notice that before


Caught her!!!!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey guys so like I said I was going to make a progress report. I started at 142 and 8% body fat I am currently 174 and 7.5% and pushing toward a goal of 195 and 5. For the last couple months I've been on a clean eating diet of mostly chicken, grains, vegetables, whey protein, nuts and yogurt and a few other things taking in 3500-4000 calories a day and 225 grams of protein over 6 meals/intakes. I have been constantly switching my routines to keep my muscles confused and pushing myself harder for results. 

stats 
6"0 tall
174 lbs
7.5% bf content

bench, 210 6 reps or 225 3 reps up from 110 starting weight
squat 340 for 10 reps up from 150
bicep curl 95 for 12 reps up from 50 

not overly crazy numbers yet but I push myself every day for a little more


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

id tap that


----------



## Bombur (Nov 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> id tap that


Me too. No homo.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 10, 2013)

I did... (a lil homo, but not on purpose)
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2013)

ebgood said:


> omg c2g, are u a redhead??


LOL Sorry wasn't be rude just on edibles and I am whacked. Yes red hair and green eyes. How is your son feeling?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 10, 2013)

lol you guys


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> lol you guys


So I hauled the hub over and said, "See you're from Philly you can look like that too!" He laughed, a lot. Frankly I thought the logic was undeniable (and you look really hot!)


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> So I hauled the hub over and said, "See you're from Philly you can look like that too!" He laughed, a lot. Frankly I thought the logic was undeniable (and you look really hot!)


haha thanks annie  how've you been?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> haha thanks annie  how've you been?


I'm feeling much better, thank you! I had the virus du jour and some tachycardia from it which made working out miserable to impossible. But I just got back from the gym, wasn't quite up to my old workout but I did good and feel better and will be back where I was soon. 

You look really great, you've come a long way. I am so impressed with how well it's coming together for you.


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

best part he doesnt have a philly accent LOL except perfex laughs at my fargo accent


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Hey guys so like I said I was going to make a progress report. I started at 142 and 8% body fat I am currently 174 and 7.5% and pushing toward a goal of 195 and 5. For the last couple months I've been on a clean eating diet of mostly chicken, grains, vegetables, whey protein, nuts and yogurt and a few other things taking in 3500-4000 calories a day and 225 grams of protein over 6 meals/intakes. I have been constantly switching my routines to keep my muscles confused and pushing myself harder for results.
> 
> stats
> 6"0 tall
> ...




work that incline and decline to stack your chest muscles , good program by the way, i used to work at a world gym for few years

solid work so far for time period keep it up, you will get bigger/more tone in no time with that resolve

i cant speak enough about isometrics for tone , although im sure you know


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> best part he doesnt have a philly accent LOL except perfex laughs at my fargo accent


Hey I don't really just some pronunciation's are interesting cause I'm not used to hearing them lol 



curious2garden said:


> I'm feeling much better, thank you! I had the virus du jour and some tachycardia from it which made working out miserable to impossible. But I just got back from the gym, wasn't quite up to my old workout but I did good and feel better and will be back where I was soon.
> 
> You look really great, you've come a long way. I am so impressed with how well it's coming together for you.


sorry to hear but glad you're doing better now. and thanks, I isolate muscle groups and when you make sure you work out everything its kind of like putting a puzzle together. every part for me is starting to be defined and I'm happy because I can see my progress in every section


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> work that incline and decline to stack your chest muscles , good program by the way, i used to work at a world gym for few years
> 
> solid work so far for time period keep it up, you will get bigger/more tone in no time with that resolve
> 
> i cant speak enough about isometrics for tone , although im sure you know


I don't do much decline though I have been making sure to constantly push my incline harder in the last month, my upper striations are coming in slowly


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I don't do much decline though I have been making sure to constantly push my incline harder in the last month, my upper striations are coming in slowly


140-170 is hard id bet that 170-190 is eaier

Schwatzernager talks about hitting your bodies peak a barrier so to speak of physical perfection

and how to surpass it and re mold your muscles how you see fit

i would read his book even try to get a old copy before they edited the shit out of it in the 90's

change your life it will !


----------



## ebgood (Nov 10, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Sorry wasn't be rude just on edibles and I am whacked. Yes red hair and green eyes. How is your son feeling?


HAAAAWWWWTTT!!


oh hes good. lil 24 hour bug i guess


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> id tap that


Ahhh come on thats just a boy. And thats all i'll say no homophobic shit here and no offence to the dude in the pic's.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Popcorn900 said:


> Ahhh come on thats just a boy. And thats all i'll say no homophobic shit here and no offence to the dude in the pic's.


I'm 22 and new to this I've still got a long way to go this is just what i've managed to get done so far, and im confused about the homophobia and offense are you under the impression I'm gay from their posts? because I'm not fyi


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 10, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> I'm 22 and new to this I've still got a long way to go this is just what i've managed to get done so far, and im confused about the homophobia and offense are you under the impression I'm gay from their posts? because I'm not fyi


No no no it's the other way around bro I don't want people thinking I am gay lol. And like I said no offence to you, you got your thing going.


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

Popcorn900 said:


> Ahhh come on thats just a boy. And thats all i'll say no homophobic shit here and no offence to the dude in the pic's.


well considering im 23 id say were close enough to the same age he is also very mature


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> well considering im 23 id say were close enough to the same age he is also very mature


Alright I'll slink away quietly. I didn't know you were so young. Damn you make me feel old at 42 lol.


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

Popcorn900 said:


> Alright I'll slink away quietly. I didn't know you were so young. Damn you make me feel old at 42 lol.


well jeez how the heck old didya think i was?!


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> well jeez how the heck old didya think i was?!


Well I assumed you were in late 30's early 40's just from the way you post and what you say and some of your pic's would indicate an older person. I stand corrected. Don't be offended by this it is a complement.


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

Popcorn900 said:


> Well I assumed you were in late 30's early 40's just from the way you post and what you say and some of your pic's would indicate an older person. I stand corrected. Don't be offended by this it is a complement.


no not offended at all


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Popcorn900 said:


> No no no it's the other way around bro I don't want people thinking I am gay lol. And like I said no offence to you, you got your thing going.


oh lol thanks sorry for the mix up



sunni said:


> well considering im 23 id say were close enough to the same age he is also very mature


thank's honey, see how lucky I am? I've got a beautiful girl defending my honor while I'm afk playing bf4


----------



## sunni (Nov 10, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> oh lol thanks sorry for the mix up
> 
> 
> 
> thank's honey, see how lucky I am? I've got a beautiful girl defending my honor while I'm afk playing bf4


man i might go hit up some cod with beuffer. if hes online


----------



## see4 (Nov 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> well jeez how the heck old didya think i was?!


I thought you were older too. Much much much much older. So old, I wanted to cut you. Deep.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> well jeez how the heck old didya think i was?!


106, 107 or thereabouts  actually you act far more mature than I, currently (for those without a player roster I'm 50+). 



see4 said:


> I thought you were older too. Much much much much older. So old, I wanted to cut you. Deep.


She is much, much older than either you OR I  and we know what you want to 'cut' her with, deep LOL! I like the subtle advertising of length, clever!


----------



## ambedexteras (Nov 11, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Blunts are for folks with shitty weed... Why else would you ruin a beautiful flower with tobacco? Retarded? Maybe


i musta missed something? why does smoking a blunt ruin the flower. idk bout u but i empty my blunts completely of tobacoo b4 entering the sweet Ganj lol
and i have fine weed i just like to smoke a gram or 2 @ a time with only lighting my lighter once lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello....


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice fuckin smoke ring bro.


----------



## D3monic (Nov 11, 2013)

Best smile I can muster. Been out of meds for over a week.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2013)

your smile; it's vertical


----------



## D3monic (Nov 11, 2013)

U sayin I sure got a purdy face vagina?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2013)

Nothing hostile ... in good fun


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2013)

D3monic said:


> U sayin I sure got a purdy face vagina?


no but now that you mention it


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Nice fuckin smoke ring bro.


Yea bro I can do all kinds of tricks lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yea bro I can do all kinds of tricks lol


Yeah, but you look like one of those surprised blow-up dolls behind that ring. 



giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2890538


----------



## natibredstoner (Nov 11, 2013)

about to smoke some sour diesel in this picture


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, but you look like one of those surprised blow-up dolls behind that ring.


Jealousy doesn't look good on anyone lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2013)

i cant help but think of that scene in lets go to prison when beterman is giving his bad ass face and everyone thinks he needs to take a crap when i see your avatar natiebread


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2013)

D3monic said:


> U sayin I sure got a purdy face vagina?


Nope.... he meant butt crack  somehow connected with scheisse (trust me on that one).


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Nope.... he meant butt crack  somehow connected with scheisse (trust me on that one).


not enough Ks in that one!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> not enough Ks in that one!


hmm how does that go? K in Kranken?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2013)

You know it ... I better get Kranken here

[video=youtube;gkPyZPK8sNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkPyZPK8sNQ[/video]


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 11, 2013)

Love your dimples sunni


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Love your dimples sunni


And those little baby hands.

Too cute.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 11, 2013)

Movember. 11 days growth. Last beard I grew . . . It was brown. Damn, I'm getting old.


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 11, 2013)

Is Sunni camming people in those shots?


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2013)

squarepush3r said:


> Is Sunni camming people in those shots?


camming? no i just took the photos with my webcam


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2013)

squarepush3r said:


> Is Sunni camming people in those shots?


I had to look that one up.
Lol.


----------



## lime73 (Nov 11, 2013)

that's a pretty smile sunni 

its nice to finally put a face to the.. text  i almost said voice lol


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2891010View attachment 2891011


I edited this post as it was rude. nice pic's sunni. at least now I know the face behind the avatar.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 11, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And those little baby hands.
> 
> Too cute.



I know,right,do you know how my thing would look in those hands?


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I know,right,do you know how my thing would look in those hands?


whats wrong with my hands?



Popcorn900 said:


> I edited this post as it was rude. nice pic's sunni. at least now I know the face behind the avatar.


i seen it before you edited it


----------



## slowbus (Nov 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> whats wrong with my hands?
> 
> nothing.Its a joke that the guys might get.
> 
> normally what I would have said is my dick would look huge in your little hands.I was not gonna type that though.Obviously that would be rude and may offend or make me look like the jerk that I am


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sunni, aren't you worried about that stalker?


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2013)

nah , hasnt logged on he wasnt a stalker i dont think i think he just happend to google stumble upon me on riu my town aint big and ive been out doing things alot lately andhave not seen him


----------



## chewberto (Nov 12, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ok, these are My videos.
> 
> I'm Christ and these are My novel inventions!
> 
> ...


Have you and Finshaggy been properly introduced?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2891010View attachment 2891011


Hey you look just like the girl in your avatar lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Have you and Finshaggy been properly introduced?


Good catch! He looks very similar to fin. I mean if you could actually SEE fin under all those matted, manged and mangled locks of his. So I guess his step dad missed one, dayum.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> i seen it before you edited it


 Every time this happens, I almost die laughing. It just doesn't get old.


----------



## chewberto (Nov 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Good catch! He looks very similar to fin. I mean if you could actually SEE fin under all those matted, manged and mangled locks of his. So I guess his step dad missed one, dayum.


Although a bit more organized than fin, I believe this one is truly insane! Unlike fin who pretends to be "over-high" and can't put together a cohesive sentence verbally! 

I had a friend who thought he was Jesus after taking a full dropper of acid, he looks identical to this guy, but without the heavy Boston accent. I had to make sure it wasn't him.


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Although a bit more organized than fin, I believe this one is truly insane! Unlike fin who pretends to be "over-high" and can't put together a cohesive sentence verbally!
> 
> I had a friend who thought he was Jesus after taking a full dropper of acid, he looks identical to this guy, but without the heavy Boston accent. I had to make sure it wasn't him.


Yeah , But how much fun could you have with him at a party


----------



## sunni (Nov 12, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey you look just like the girl in your avatar lol


good SUCCESS!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> good SUCCESS!


what dont you succeeded at...


----------



## sunni (Nov 12, 2013)

hahaha guess who bitches


----------



## chewberto (Nov 12, 2013)

You two going steady?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> hahaha guess who bitches


I don't know, who?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You two going steady?


what if we were?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 12, 2013)

U gotta hit 3 bills before u can hit that homie!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 13, 2013)

did perfexionist get to see the goods?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 13, 2013)

Is another RIU romance blossoming right before our eyes??


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 13, 2013)

can't say I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2013)

srh88 said:


>


hahahahhahhhahaa


----------



## april (Nov 13, 2013)

Pre hunting pic.. still waiting for my buck...tracked him 3 days!!!


----------



## april (Nov 13, 2013)

Lol one more


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2013)

looks like you guys have just about as much snow as us. came early this year!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 13, 2013)

We got our first light flurry yesterday (didn't stick) & today it was 51 deg F.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2013)

60 this morn ..hated it


----------



## abandonconflict (Nov 13, 2013)

Fuck it, why not.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 13, 2013)

abandonconflict said:


> Fuck it, why not.
> 
> 
> Thats what she said!


----------



## abandonconflict (Nov 13, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> abandonconflict said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck it, why not.
> ...


----------



## clint308 (Nov 13, 2013)

Me with a couple of mud crabs


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2013)

abandonconflict said:


> mr sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, that's what I said.
> ...


----------



## chewberto (Nov 14, 2013)

clint308 said:


> Me with a couple of mud crabs
> View attachment 2893445


You got some white shit all over your face! Hope his helps!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2013)

april said:


> Lol one more


Ok NOW I must officially hate you! How is it even possible you can look good in hunting ORANGE! No one looks good in that color and you rock it..... hate hate hate LOL

Oh yeah and leave me that gun  nice LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You got some white shit all over your face! Hope his helps!


What face? My vision was fixated on the crabs! LOL but you trolled me good. I saw your name here and thought, hmmm chewie posted a pick? I had to look.. I keep wondering if that razor has reached your cerebellum yet, inquiring minds and all.


----------



## chewberto (Nov 14, 2013)

C2G, I do have pictures somewhere in this thread! I'm the ugly one!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> C2G, I do have pictures somewhere in this thread! I'm the ugly one with one eyebrow!


~ Just a bit ~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2013)

robert 14617 said:


> 60 this morn ..hated it


Your birthday ?

Well then, Happy B-Day bro !!!!!!!!!!!! 

(But you look younger in your Avi)


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 14, 2013)

deg.... feel 60 some morns will keep 49 until june ,years old that is


----------



## Animal Ramble Plantation (Nov 14, 2013)

&#8203;wooo hooo i aint scared


----------



## april (Nov 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> looks like you guys have just about as much snow as us. came early this year!


Oh we got nailed!! Luv it!! And out of respect I wont post any kill shots here..please stay out of the hunting thread...


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2013)

april said:


> Oh we got nailed!! Luv it!! And out of respect I wont post any kill shots here..please stay out of the hunting thread...


oh i dont care. psh i cook bacon at work LOL and handle half a cows body on a baily basis


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2013)

april said:


> Oh we got nailed!! Luv it!! And out of respect I wont post any kill shots here..please stay out of the hunting thread...


Here's a good spot for that.
(And a shameless thread bump)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/180773-big-game-hunters-show-your-8.html


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> C2G, I do have pictures somewhere in this thread! I'm the ugly one!


OMG your baby and the drum set! How happy that kid looked. Is he still drumming?


----------



## chewberto (Nov 14, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> OMG your baby and the drum set! How happy that kid looked. Is he still drumming?


Fuck yeah he does! He has a real set, just turned 3 ...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Fuck yeah he does! He has a real set, just turned 3 ...


Woot! how about some mp3's  of a song cover! Sathe drum solo from In a Gadda Da Vita  LOL great retirement strategy, damn smart, why didn't I think of that, LOL.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 14, 2013)

Animal Ramble Plantation said:


> View attachment 2893854
> 
> &#8203;wooo hooo i aint scared


 You are also not holding an actual chord.


----------



## OddBall1st (Nov 14, 2013)

How do you know he`s not play`n notes ?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

OddBall1st said:


> How do you know he`s not play`n notes ?


3rd fret, 5th string.. (a)... why 2 fingers on it? 10th fret looks like its chipped out.. and he must murder F#no5.. first couple frets first couple stings..howd the neck pit out so bad there and nowhere else.. unless its candy corn, kinda looks like candy corn.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm just happy to see a young person with an instrument in their hands and not a laptop that they "play"


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

although i wish everyone had computers like now back then, then maybe id still have some pictures of my guitars growing up. start your kids young! so they can get famous and you can live in their basement!


----------



## kinetic (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm one of these people


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2894205
> I'm one of these people


are you the one black dude? front row to the right?


----------



## kinetic (Nov 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> are you the one black dude? front row to the right?


No, too pudgy.


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 14, 2013)

srh88 said:


> although i wish everyone had computers like now back then, then maybe id still have some pictures of my guitars growing up. start your kids young! so they can get famous and you can live in their basement!


Started all of mine on sea gull acoustics , my son is 24 and plays avidly and my daughter is 16 and jams with him. 
Since then ive acquired a california custom strat , a 67 gibson melody maker, lots of vintage 70's and 80's peavey when they where still made in the US, had a 314ce taylor , im always finding something.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Started all of mine on sea gull acoustics , my son is 24 and plays avidly and my daughter is 16 and jams with him.
> Since then ive acquired a california custom strat , a 67 gibson melody maker, lots of vintage 70's and 80's peavey when they where still made in the US, had a 314ce taylor , im always finding something.


my little brother barely even played guitar. and his buddy traded him a seagull for an old drumset.. at the time i had an alverez and an old ibanez. i bought a taylor 214 auditorium... liked it, because it was a taylor... but didnt love it. i play a breedlove now and absolutely love it. also have a takamine


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2891010View attachment 2891011


----------



## BygonEra (Nov 14, 2013)

gettin' some kitty snuggles


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice
~ avoids obvious crude joke ~
Kitty.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 14, 2013)

OddBall1st said:


> How do you know he`s not play`n notes ?


I am a Berklee grad and guitar teacher. Two fingers in one fret, index finger over two sets of frets, strings not vibrating, etc etc. Poser ROFL. I am also a music promoter, served as music director for a now international label, play bass as well as guitar and I even produce live electronic music. Trust me. I can tell.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 14, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Started all of mine on sea gull acoustics , my son is 24 and plays avidly and my daughter is 16 and jams with him.
> Since then ive acquired a california custom strat , a 67 gibson melody maker, lots of vintage 70's and 80's peavey when they where still made in the US, had a 314ce taylor , im always finding something.


Right ON! My daughter got an old SG special in open G tuning and a steel slide put in her hands at age 6. Plugged it into a 20w Laney valve amp and cranked it from the first moment. She's more into singing though so I have had to stop telling vocalist jokes. Dammit.


----------



## Mestizomatt (Nov 14, 2013)

Cali boy in he Yah ! Lol


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2013)

Cali all day!

I got a cool old Gibson acoustic.


EDIT: I'm nothing special on the guitar so don't judge me by the pictures I posted.


----------



## Bombur (Nov 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Cali all day!
> 
> I got a cool old Gibson acoustic.
> View attachment 2895024View attachment 2895025
> ...


LOL that cat is a poser! I am a berklee grad, trust me.


----------



## Animal Ramble Plantation (Nov 15, 2013)

lol obviously, im posing for a picture. lol. my guitar is a vintage style, hollow body silvertone from the late 50's man its probably worth more than yo're car. nobody was on here boasting about how good i am or what im playing until you started being a douche. get over yourself bud. happy rolling


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2013)

Animal Ramble Plantation said:


> lol obviously, im posing for a picture. lol. my guitar is a vintage style, hollow body silvertone from the late 50's man its probably worth more than yo're car. nobody was on here boasting about how good i am or what im playing until you started being a douche. get over yourself bud. happy rolling


its just mad hamish hes usually mad about something


----------



## Animal Ramble Plantation (Nov 15, 2013)

lol yes idc im not worried.


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 15, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better i cant play at all and i have a hand like a catchers mitt with 4 bananas on it.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 15, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sure the feds have seen The Big Lebowski.


You know what? I've actually bowled on the lanes from The Big Lebowski.. They are in my city.. They have been moved around a few times.. THey used to be at this place called the HighBall...they sucked... not taken care of..dry, shitty. Pretty though..


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think I'm the only person in the U.S. who thinks the Big Lebowski is one of the most overated movies of all time. Maybe the Dude seemingly modeled after one of the hang arounds at my fathers house leads me to think this.


Ahhh..crazy talk. excellent movie..
I understand though. I'm not impressed by very many movies at all. I don't know how people watch so many movies. I have an attention span like an 8 year old with a latte..


----------



## kinetic (Nov 15, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> Ahhh..crazy talk. excellent movie..
> I understand though. I'm not impressed by very many movies at all. I don't know how people watch so many movies. I have an attention span like an 8 year old with a latte..


I would rather play a video game than watch a movie. Some people think that's crazy. I say it's the same time suck, what's it matter if I don't watch more than 5 movies a year.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2894205
> I'm one of these people


cant find u or waldo


----------



## kinetic (Nov 15, 2013)

ebgood said:


> cant find u or waldo


You've seen my pic before you can't tell which one is me?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 15, 2013)

do you ever just look at yourself in the mirror sometimes and ask "why am i so sexy"?


----------



## ebgood (Nov 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You've seen my pic before you can't tell which one is me?


c'mon you know all white people look alike


Perfextionist420 said:


> do you ever just look at yourself in the mirror sometimes and ask "why am i so sexy"?


every day


----------



## kinetic (Nov 15, 2013)

ebgood said:


> c'mon you know all white people look alike


I'm alright cuz I ain't all white.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 16, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> do you ever just look at yourself in the mirror sometimes and ask "why am i so sexy"?


 I ask myself 'why am I mutating?' I am at peace with the fact that the human body changes with age. But I still hold hair sprouting out my nose is not a change, it is a mutation.

EDIT: Particularly when it stops sprouting around my temples. My follicles are drifting. I don't like it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I'm alright cuz I ain't all white.


I'm willing to bet no one is.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 16, 2013)

Perfextionist420 said:


> do you ever just look at yourself in the mirror sometimes and ask "why am i so sexy"?


No but I do walk out of the bathroom and say to my boyfriend "Do you realise how lucky you are?!" to which we both laugh at.


----------



## james2500 (Nov 16, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No but I do walk out of the bathroom and say to my boyfriend "Do you realise how lucky you are?!" to which we both laugh at.


I come out the shower shaken it, saying wooooo leslie what's that on the floor over there ?


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm a bit high in the pic as we were at a party. Oh - and my cam is not a good one.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 16, 2013)

bioWheel said:


> I'm a bit high in the pic as we were at a party. Oh - and my cam is not a good one.
> 
> View attachment 2896836






ten characters


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 16, 2013)

bioWheel said:


> I'm a bit high in the pic as we were at a party. Oh - and my cam is not a good one.
> 
> View attachment 2896836


Yeah, that's pretty hot. Let's do this..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> View attachment 2896932
> 
> 
> ten characters


Like blood in the water.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 16, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like blood in the water.


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 17, 2013)

Look what you've done! You've scared her off! You lot! Idk SMH.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 17, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Look what you've done! You've scared her off! You lot! Idk SMH.


lol 

not every chick is as tough as you lahada


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> lol
> 
> not every chick is as tough as you lahada


Glutton for punishment more like!! Lol


----------



## lmoore2680 (Nov 17, 2013)

Me in the morning lol 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2013)

lmoore2680 said:


> Me in the morning lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


I thought the HTC one took better pictures then that


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2013)

Start em young.....


----------



## chewberto (Nov 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Start em young.....


Mind if I do a Jay?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Mind if I do a Jay?


Nah go ahead lol. ..


----------



## srh88 (Nov 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Start em young.....


shotgun little buddy!


----------



## slowbus (Nov 17, 2013)

^^^^not a bit funny. And i really hope Giggles isn't really blowing that kid a hit


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^not a bit funny. And i really hope Giggles isn't really blowing that kid a hit


Nope he was helping me with my inhaler lol.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 17, 2013)

bioWheel said:


> I'm a bit high in the pic as we were at a party. Oh - and my cam is not a good one.
> 
> View attachment 2896836


i wanna go to the parties you do, where the clothes end up on the bed and women end up in their bras.

yes.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Start em young.....


u look like u lost some weight bro


----------



## theexpress (Nov 17, 2013)

bustin da scar 16


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u look like u lost some weight bro


Yea bro. How's thug life lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yea bro. How's thug life lol


unfulfilling...... but im too lazy to do anything about it lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^not a bit funny. And i really hope Giggles isn't really blowing that kid a hit


 Careful he'll be calling your entire country savages next. Slowbus has no sense of humour.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Careful he'll be calling your entire country savages next. Slowbus has no sense of humour.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> like i said hes always fucking mad about something,.
> 
> for someone who says hes all hippy promotes earth and special love to everyone and all that other crap
> all he does here is attack others some people just cant help but get angry on a keyboard lol


[video=youtube;d-diB65scQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU[/video]


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

im sure hes a nice guy irl but on here he can get a little angry


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 18, 2013)

he really doesn't like being called a savage apparently


----------



## slowbus (Nov 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> he really doesn't like being called a savage apparently



well that and I said it was a "bitch" move throwing out special K at a coke party b/c its funny watching people k-hole out.Overdosing unsuspecting people isn't cool in my book,but to each their own,I guess.
I was gonna call him a date raper but I figured a savage would far enough


----------



## drweedthumb (Nov 18, 2013)

Me and my other bitch


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> well that and I said it was a "bitch" move throwing out special K at a coke party b/c its funny watching people k-hole out.Overdosing unsuspecting people isn't cool in my book,but to each their own,I guess.
> I was gonna call him a date raper but I figured a savage would far enough


ieeeeee he gave k to people without their consent?

thats not even a little bit cool


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> well that and I said it was a "bitch" move throwing out special K at a coke party b/c its funny watching people k-hole out.Overdosing unsuspecting people isn't cool in my book,but to each their own,I guess.
> I was gonna call him a date raper but I figured a savage would far enough


I get it, but ppl. shouldn't take what isn't theirs.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> ieeeeee he gave k to people without their consent?
> 
> thats not even a little bit cool


it wasn't quite like that. He left it out and ppl assumed it was coke and did it without asking. Still kinda suspect..but way different than telling ppl it's coke and giving them k.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> it wasn't quite like that. He left it out and ppl assumed it was coke and did it without asking. Still kinda suspect..but way different than telling ppl it's coke and giving them k.


ohhhh ok , i see whatcha mean.

first off why the fuck do you leave drugs out in the open?
safety and responsibility first 
and never trust anyone drunk at a party


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 18, 2013)

sunni said:


> ohhhh ok , i see whatcha mean.
> 
> first off why the fuck do you leave drugs out in the open?
> safety and responsibility first
> and never trust anyone drunk at a party


ohh, he did it on purpose cuz ppl kept doing his drugs without asking.(if I remember correctly.)

he knew what would happen, he did it to teach them some sort of lesson I think. Or to get some kicks out of it...or both. 

I could never do that. I'd be afraid someone would keel over. 

course i've never done K before.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> course i've never done K before.


I had to google it.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> ohh, he did it on purpose cuz ppl kept doing his drugs without asking.(if I remember correctly.)
> 
> he knew what would happen, he did it to teach them some sort of lesson I think. Or to get some kicks out of it...or both.
> 
> ...


oh well than my original statement applies.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like blood in the water.



[video=youtube;ZvCI-gNK_y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvCI-gNK_y4[/video]


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2013)

Fuck k, more like horse tranquilizer..

Who the fuck would do that to someone. .


----------



## big bud 56 (Nov 18, 2013)

Your girl is hot


kayasgarden said:


> hehe i love halloween, so much fun, so much drinking


----------



## slowbus (Nov 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I get it, but ppl. shouldn't take what isn't theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> joe macclennan said:
> 
> 
> > I get it, but ppl. shouldn't take what isn't theirs.
> ...


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 18, 2013)

big bud 56 said:


> Your girl is hot


lmfao  that post is like 5 years old lol

i'm sure he appreciates the compliment tho


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2013)

I saw that earlier too.
LMAO.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 18, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> slowbus said:
> 
> 
> > No i've never tried special k. Never will either. tranq's aren't my thing. And I agree with you, I would never do what he did either. I'd just kick the freeloading moochers out, and look for better friends....no friends would be preferable to people who steal.
> ...


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 18, 2013)

slowbus said:


> joe macclennan said:
> 
> 
> > IMO,it really isn't taking what isn't yours if its put out at a party.Its a trap
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2013)

Faster, harder, higher, longer.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2013)

This avi swapping is making my brain hurt.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This avi swapping is making my brain hurt.


Do you enjoy certain kinds of headache?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 20, 2013)

I've decided to try on multiple masks today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Do you enjoy certain kinds of headache?


Where's the poll buttons for this question ?
I'm ready.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 22, 2013)

That old saying "take me out the hood but can't take the hood outta me" Kinda sucks tho. 


Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 22, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where's the poll buttons for this question ?
> I'm ready.


Click below to vote for best song.
x Bounty hunter
x Dreams im never gonna see.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2013)

Say what...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2903700


"Whaddia mean that shit was raw?"


----------



## chewberto (Nov 22, 2013)

....................


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2013)

chewberto said:


> ....................View attachment 2903819


Lol thats right bitch refill my drink.


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Lol thats right bitch refill my drink.


I use this as a tip determination.. I generally order a strawberry lemonade and when I am done set it on or near the edge of the table.. server has about 5-10 minutes to refill or tip gets reduces by half.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> I use this as a tip determination.. I generally order a strawberry lemonade and when I am done set it on or near the edge of the table.. server has about 5-10 minutes to refill or tip gets reduces by half.


I think you and I would try along just fine.


----------



## chewberto (Nov 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Lol thats right bitch refill my drink.


This Asian restaurant, you pay extra for refill. 

Did they bring you a can with a glass of ice?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2013)

chewberto said:


> This Asian resteraunt, you pay extra for refill.
> 
> Did they bring you a can with a glass of ice?


Lol nope. 

Did I ever tell you I had a good friend named chewie lol


----------



## chewberto (Nov 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Lol nope.
> 
> Did I ever tell you I had a good friend named chewie lol


No you didn't! Was he mexican?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2013)

chewberto said:


> No you didn't! Was he mexican?


Idk what he was lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2013)

But that monkey could run !







Compliments of yours truly: Howard Cosell


----------



## neosapien (Nov 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2903700
> 
> Say what...


Looking good giggles. 

The character behind you is pronounced _Fú_ and means _blessing_ or_ good fortune._


----------



## kinetic (Nov 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Looking good giggles.
> 
> The character behind you is pronounced _Fú_ and means _blessing_ or_ good fortune._


Can you read cursive chinese characters?

Edit: and did you see my bodhisattva masks when I posted them?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Can you read cursive chinese characters?


No but I can try...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 22, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Can you read cursive chinese characters?
> 
> Edit: and did you see my bodhisattva masks when I posted them?


Fuck no. But my wife can. 

Not sure I did see your mask.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Fuck no. But my wife can.
> 
> Not sure I did see your mask.


Well I'm going to take a pic of a thing or two and get them on here for your wife to read. My local asian grocer sold her business and I don't trust the new people that much. They no longer sell Shou Wu Chih. Here's two of the three I have, the one on the left has a spring loaded tongue and movable eyes. There are a total of 9 (of course) in the familyView attachment 2904034


----------



## neosapien (Nov 22, 2013)

Those are some pretty sweet masks. The guy fawkes one too.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 22, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Those are some pretty sweet masks. The guy fawkes one too.


I guess the other one used to have lights in its eyes that light up red. The teeth are real, probably boar I'm thinking, and the smaller one, not pictured has jewel blue eyes


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

I met a mexican named chewie once.  We were smoking cigs and herb in the bleachers at the middle school in the middle of the night and up runs chewie talking about "They cops just let me go, they got my brother though... can you drive me home"

We were all drunk, but my friends cousin drove my car with the 6 of us in it across town to take chewie home.

It's a much longer story, but I'm sure no ones very interested in the short version lol.

Thanks for bringing up the memory.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> That old saying "take me out the hood but can't take the hood outta me" Kinda sucks tho.
> View attachment 2903450
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


Ahhhhh come on seriously bro? You have a bible on your nightstand, that's sad bro, it's supposed to be a glock LOL and ditch the teal (if you ever come to la), we have some fairly 'high' standards.

LOL


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhhhh come on seriously bro? You have a bible on your nightstand, that's sad bro, it's supposed to be a glock LOL and ditch the teal (if you ever come to la), we have some fairly 'high' standards.
> 
> LOL


That's my wife's side of the bed. Don't hate on my sweater ..... I got it at Ross bruh. I'll go anywhere dressed any way I so choose and please. I ain't trippin

Edit : oh and about the bible ...I put it there. I started reading it when my dad died. I've changed a lot. But that's all due to my wife. Otherwise I'd be running the streets like I used to. But I have to be presentable for the sake of everyone around me. Hence a mental battle. Hence I smoke pot. Level me out. Not be a triplemindedmaniac. Per say. Ya feel me ?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

Hell yeah... I love a good deal. TJ Maxx just opened down the road from me... might need to get some new gear. Thanks for the idea.

Love this thread. 

Mine, babe's, and wife's hands.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 23, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> , it's supposed to be a glock
> LOL


Oh and about glocks. I don't like them. My wife almost bought me my XD .40 cal but I sent her the link to the 5" barrel 13 round clip. Illegal in Cali. So the gunshop called ack and I said the 4" barrel will do. Then wife had a bad dream that I came home drunk and blacked out and took the gun out and started shooting everyone. So she said that's a sign. Got her money back. Lol. But my machete under the bed is ok. Miss my guns


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Oh and about glocks. I don't like them. My wife almost bought me my XD .40 cal but I sent her the link to the 5" barrel 13 round clip. Illegal in Cali. So the gunshop called ack and I said the 4" barrel will do. Then wife had a bad dream that I came home drunk and blacked out and took the gun out and started shooting everyone. So she said that's a sign. Got her money back. Lol. But my machete under the bed is ok. Miss my guns


LOL you do know I was teasing you, right?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ya, I know. I knew when you said teal. Lol at teal. I'm just habitually defensive. Probably paranoia


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ya, I know. I knew when you said teal. Lol at teal. I'm just habitually defensive. Probably paranoia


LOL ok ok... I see you were posting from the 5150 side of your name! That way I don't have to tell you hub takes delivery of his Colt 6921 14.5" in a day or so


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Nov 23, 2013)

Damn this thing !?

That's a beast ! Don't think my wife would let me own that. Unless I had it. I've owned a glock and .357. But lost the glock and sold the .357. In my worst years. Oh well. But the XD will be my first gift to myself for Xmas . All legal like :thumbup::beer:

using RIU app


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

Picture of me: Orange-n-red....Ohai.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 23, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> K 500 is the world's safest anaesthetic. It is what they used to give to babies that need to undergo surgery. Besides, the thread was about dick moves you've pulled in the past. So In confess to that particular dick move. Slowbus here's exact words: 'I guess you savages in your country have no morals, black or white' Racist bigot humourless asshole.



You just keep proving my point.Thanks,oh and carry on.....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 23, 2013)

okay here ya go


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I met a mexican named chewie once.  We were smoking cigs and herb in the bleachers at the middle school in the middle of the night and up runs chewie talking about "They cops just let me go, they got my brother though... can you drive me home"
> 
> We were all drunk, but my friends cousin drove my car with the 6 of us in it across town to take chewie home.
> 
> ...


Is that the RIU chewie? Pray tell.... you know we have a thread called confessions. If you get to feeling talkative I'm feeling like reading


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2904418hiiiiiiiiii


gheesh sunni stop being so pretty

this may or may not be me and my son


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2013)

awehow cute ishe


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 23, 2013)

I know right? I do good work


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2013)

look at his little hat and shoes OMG love it


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 2904558
> 
> Picture of me: Orange-n-red....Ohai.


----------



## chewberto (Nov 23, 2013)

Lol ^^^^^^^ I chuckled


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 24, 2013)

Hahahaha - The similarity is eerie, aye? Must ... resist ..urge.... to ....murder dozens...........


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> I know right? I do good work





sunni said:


> look at his little hat and shoes OMG love it


Look out sunni that's subtle male advertising  they play to your biological clock ROFLMAO!!



Pinworm said:


> Hahahaha - The similarity is eerie, aye? Must ... resist ..urge.... to ....murder dozens...........


Most of us here are resisting precisely that same urge


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 24, 2013)

I didn't think it was subtle at all lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Look out sunni that's subtle male advertising  they play to your biological clock ROFLMAO!!
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us here are resisting precisely that same urge


oh no i hate kids, i dont want any i never have ever since i was little i said i was going to adopt.
but they are cute, and i like them when i can give them back


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh no i hate kids, i dont want any i never have ever since i was little i said i was going to adopt.
> but they are cute, and i like them when i can give them back


I AGREE! Part time kids are fine with me, my niece, my friends children... then take em back lol


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

srh88 said:


>




HAHAHA ^ thats F'd up lol


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 24, 2013)

I love having kids, being a father is the most important part of my life. Plus making them is a ton of fun


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> I love having kids, being a father is the most important part of my life. Plus making them is a ton of fun


yeah i respect that i didnt mean to go all anti -children on you hes a beautiful child

just not for me, im still young though 23 im like a baby figuring out where i wanna be in life and where i wanna go, i have lots of ideas and such and i have baby MY DOG lol


----------



## gioua (Nov 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah i respect that i didnt mean to go all anti -children on you hes a beautiful child
> 
> just not for me, im still young though 23 im like a baby figuring out where i wanna be in life and where i wanna go, i have lots of ideas and such and i have baby MY DOG lol



Had my 1st kid at 24... well wifey had it.. that was almost 18 years ago.. she's gonna be 18 in less then 4 months..


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah i respect that i didnt mean to go all anti -children on you hes a beautiful child
> 
> just not for me, im still young though 23 im like a baby figuring out where i wanna be in life and where i wanna go, i have lots of ideas and such and i have baby MY DOG lol


 lol no worries. I don't balme yah at all, when u have a kid your life stops being yours and becomes thiers, not everyone is ready for that kinda responsibility.
I didn't even want kids until I had them, my sons mother (hence forth known as the crazy ex I still have to live with until early next year) just stopped taking birth control without telling me, and bam whattya know we have a kid now that I spend all my time raising while she spends all day in bed. good times


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

Adjorr said:


> lol no worries. I don't balme yah at all, when u have a kid your life stops being yours and becomes thiers,


This is where i don't think i'll be ready ever. lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 24, 2013)

my baby girl


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 24, 2013)

what a cutie-pie!


----------



## kinetic (Nov 24, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> This is where i don't think i'll be ready ever. lol


You won't be ready ever. I wasn't. It was the BEST thing to ever happen to me. I adjusted my decision making accordingly (less drinking) and I am rewarded with the best experience in my life. I was also the guy that at the reunion played with all the kids. Adults don't care about acrobatics and kicks as much as kids do. I would rather have fun that worry about the pretentious "well I have this" game that adults often play.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 24, 2013)

absolutely. our bub wasn't planned by any means, but the day I found out was one of my happiest and the experience of being there for her birth was indescribable I think I had an out of body experience lol, and she's made me smile every day since


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Adults don't care about acrobatics and kicks as much as kids do. I would rather have fun that worry about the pretentious "well I have this" game that adults often play.


Ahh yes, my house in the hamptons is quite lovely this time of year. Maybe sometime we can play a round of golf at my private country club or fly to the Bahamas in my single engine Cessna?


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You won't be ready ever. I wasn't. It was the BEST thing to ever happen to me. I adjusted my decision making accordingly (less drinking) and I am rewarded with the best experience in my life. I was also the guy that at the reunion played with all the kids. Adults don't care about acrobatics and kicks as much as kids do. I would rather have fun that worry about the pretentious "well I have this" game that adults often play.


Have to agree with how fun children are, and just about having it... adults are boring

I rather sit at the childrens table any day!



I dont wanna grow up cause im a toys r us kid


----------



## kinetic (Nov 24, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Ahh yes, my house in the hamptons is quite lovely this time of year. Maybe sometime we can play a round of golf at my private country club or fly to the Bahamas in my single engine Cessna?


Years ago I started just replying with "That's awesome! Good for you! That makes me so happy!" The person almost always has a look of slight confusion and waiting for my own bragadocious response which never comes. My wife has a way of bragging about me that is subtle or telling of something I accomplished moreso than I do.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2013)

My favorite is, "That's amazing, you should write a book about it!"


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

At what point did having kids become enjoyable/ rewarding for all you guys? I got a 3.5 month old right now and I hate life. It's not fun, it's not rewarding, it's nothing but no sleep and giving up everything I used to do. Right now I feel like the peeps who don't want kids got it right.

She is pretty though.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> At what point did having kids become enjoyable/ rewarding for all you guys? I got a 3.5 month old right now and I hate life. It's not fun, it's not rewarding, it's nothing but no sleep and giving up everything I used to do. Right now I feel like the peeps who don't want kids got it right.
> 
> She is pretty though.


It's going to start changing very soon for you. Promise. I got an 11 month old daughter. It is REAL tough at first but then they started changing and developing and becoming more independent and it's absolutely amazing and fulfilling to watch. I think about 7 months is when my daughter really started to give us breaks.


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> At what point did having kids become enjoyable/ rewarding for all you guys? I got a 3.5 month old right now and I hate life. It's not fun, it's not rewarding, it's nothing but no sleep and giving up everything I used to do. Right now I feel like the peeps who don't want kids got it right.
> 
> She is pretty though.


If your a guy thats normal, we dont really pay that much attention to them when the are young, once they walk and talk we can corrupt them , i let my 5 year old steer my car yesterday. 
Help out, clean, cook, etc and help out as much as possible, it sucks but i would much rather work than take care of any kid, any age.

If your the Mom, juice, eat right, hormonally you are going through the mill, for gods sake eat right and get as much rest as you can.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> At what point did having kids become enjoyable/ rewarding for all you guys? I got a 3.5 month old right now and I hate life. It's not fun, it's not rewarding, it's nothing but no sleep and giving up everything I used to do. Right now I feel like the peeps who don't want kids got it right.
> 
> She is pretty though.


It gets better, as her awareness grows you'll see an attachment and wonderment to daddy. Nurture that, she's looking for trust at this stage of development, after that she will look for small bits of doing things herself. Positive reinforcement goes along way.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 24, 2013)

Damn I got lucky with my baby girl apparently. At 2 months she was sleeping through the night and at 4 month was taking scheduled naps.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 24, 2013)

As a mother every new thing she did was so very special to me.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm the stay at home dad, so lots of taking care of baby. I'm finding that women are simply better equipped to do this job (in my opinion). Not that us men can't do it well. We can. But the crying sometimes drives me nuts. Like really really nuts. You all help though.


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpW3orlfp7E


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm the stay at home dad, so lots of taking care of baby. I'm finding that women are simply better equipped to do this job (in my opinion). Not that us men can't do it well. We can. But the crying sometimes drives me nuts. Like really really nuts. You all help though.


Hmm yeah definitely. I was unemployed when the baby was born and for the 3 months after. So I helped a lot (debatable). Then I went back to work. So I kind of saw both worlds. Don't mind work so much these days sometimes.  In all fairness though, my daughter takes it pretty easy on us. Hang in there, it gets better/easier.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 24, 2013)

Neo you are blessed my friend every pic of your daughter is adorable!


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm the stay at home dad, so lots of taking care of baby. I'm finding that women are simply better equipped to do this job (in my opinion). Not that us men can't do it well. We can. But the crying sometimes drives me nuts. Like really really nuts. You all help though.


as a stay at home dad myself I can tell you the only way women are better equipped is that they have milk producing boobies. its equally stressfull being the full time parent wether ur a man or a woman, its that you can handle the stress and don't walk away that defines you as being a good parent not your gender. Its never going to be easy, and the kid is always going to drive you crazy sometimes but the fact that your still there day after day and the kid is still alive means your doing a good job in my opinion.

just tossing in a quote from breaking bad here cause I love this quote
"_What does a man do Walter? A man provides for his family. And he does it even when he's not appreciated, or respected, or even loved. He simply bears up and he does it. Because he's a man._" &#8213;Gustavo Fring[SUP][src][/SUP]


----------



## kinetic (Nov 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm the stay at home dad, so lots of taking care of baby. I'm finding that women are simply better equipped to do this job (in my opinion). Not that us men can't do it well. We can. But the crying sometimes drives me nuts. Like really really nuts. You all help though.


Oh it gets way better! Im a part time stay at home dad, when they start to be able to get around the playground its really cool.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm the stay at home dad, so lots of taking care of baby. I'm finding that women are simply better equipped to do this job (in my opinion). Not that us men can't do it well. We can. But the crying sometimes drives me nuts. Like really really nuts. You all help though.


You lose all your freedom for the first couple months. About 4 months old you will get a few hours a day to yourself. Maybe lol.


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2013)

photo session with the grandbaby.. about 5 minutes into shooting shoulder was killing me.. wifey had to take over.. the lil one moved way too much.. 

I tried bubbles to see if it would help.. wifey snapped a pic of it.. lol







the majority of the photos I took... were at her level.. she wanted the camera bad.. had to bob and duck like a boxer just to avoid her..


----------



## hexthat (Nov 26, 2013)

my room uses 1.15 watts per cubic foot for lighting


----------



## billhilly (Nov 26, 2013)

Do you know what you call a person without a beard? A woman!


----------



## gioua (Nov 26, 2013)

Me and the bitches.. (correct term) 

Today was a rare occasion it was damn cold out.. and Roxy shared her blanket with Gretchen.. 








I like hillybilly already^


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 26, 2013)

hextNicehat said:


> my room uses 1.15 watts per cubic foot for lighting


Nice , did you make your own lights and is that an old walk in box you got there?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm the stay at home dad, so lots of taking care of baby. I'm finding that women are simply better equipped to do this job (in my opinion). Not that us men can't do it well. We can. But the crying sometimes drives me nuts. Like really really nuts. You all help though.


My friends have had it so easy with their 7 mth old. He's been sleeping until 10am for ages now. He's never upset unless he wants a bottle. Even the teething so far has been easy. Unbelievably he's tougher than the parents and hasn't had one cold yet! They are very good at parenting and despite being in their 20's they find it a breeze. The father is working from home as he has a knee injury. He could take care of the baby single handedly as he loves him so much. Some people take to it very well. I couldn't do it.


----------



## james2500 (Nov 29, 2013)

My daughter is 26 and has a boy and girl&#8230;.I forget the bad times now and just remember those precious moments. We paid the 5 dollar fee and found our tree in the Gifford Pinchot National Forest. Yes I used a chainsaw on a 3 inch trunk, I felt very burly. Horsepower, gas and oil, lots of smoke and noise. Alpine fir, very fragrant in the house. Yes it's a small tree but we live in a cabin in the mountains.


----------



## gioua (Nov 29, 2013)

I would hang out with James2500 any day...

James bring your gear and your weed... you and I would learn to rule the world..


----------



## srh88 (Nov 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> I would hang out with James2500 any day...
> 
> James bring your gear and your weed... you and I would learn to rule the world..


hows it smoke??


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> At what point did having kids become enjoyable/ rewarding for all you guys? I got a 3.5 month old right now and I hate life. It's not fun, it's not rewarding, it's nothing but no sleep and giving up everything I used to do. Right now I feel like the peeps who don't want kids got it right.
> 
> She is pretty though.


I find children much more enjoyable once potty trained.


----------



## gioua (Nov 29, 2013)

she smokes like a champ


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2013)

SnapsProvolone said:


> I find children much more enjoyable once potty trained.


I tend to like them best with mash taters & gravy.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2013)

james2500 said:


> My daughter is 26 and has a boy and girl&#8230;.I forget the bad times now and just remember those precious moments. We paid the 5 dollar fee and found our tree in the Gifford Pinchot National Forest. Yes I used a chainsaw on a 3 inch trunk, I felt very burly. Horsepower, gas and oil, lots of smoke and noise. Alpine fir, very fragrant in the house. Yes it's a small tree but we live in a cabin in the mountains.


Ahh Stihl you have good taste in chain saws and unless you're a beaver what else do you use a on a trunk? LOL Hand saw? I don't think so. I hope that was a competition chain too! LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> I would hang out with James2500 any day...
> 
> James bring your gear and your weed... you and I would learn to rule the world..


I want to sit down and swap bubba and stories with you. I think we'd have some fun!


----------



## gioua (Nov 29, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I want to sit down and swap bubba and stories with you. I think we'd have some fun!


I am game.. You and a very few others I would meet...


----------



## clint308 (Nov 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> photo session with the grandbaby.. about 5 minutes into shooting shoulder was killing me.. wifey had to take over.. the lil one moved way too much..
> 
> I tried bubbles to see if it would help.. wifey snapped a pic of it.. lol
> 
> ...


Your grandchild is adorable gioua


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 29, 2013)

gioua said:


> I am game.. You and a very few others I would meet...


You know you would love to meet me


----------



## hexthat (Nov 29, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Nice , did you make your own lights and is that an old walk in box you got there?


yeah i put together 20 lights on the ceiling and one wall and i rotate plants, pretty much a box you can walk in.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2013)

My trusty bow saw has cut down about 30 trees around here. Still on the second blade too.


----------



## james2500 (Nov 30, 2013)

James bring your gear and your weed... you and I would learn to rule the world.right on Gioua, let's not stop there, we need to get all these unruly Planets in our system in line AND Pluto would revert back to Planet status.



Ahh Stihl you have good taste in chain saws and unless you're a beaver what else do you use a on a trunk? LOL Hand saw? I don't think so. I hope that was a competition chain too! LOL

Annie you never cease to amaze me and i know you know how to pronounce steel, I'm saving my competition chain for when Bruce Campbell calls me for help. You must be a reincarnation of Queen Boudica, we might be related 
​


----------



## clint308 (Nov 30, 2013)

A Camping spot our family and friends go to
Some eel ready to go on the pan yumMe with the red hatMy Dadme and my daughter
with my dads dog Kayla


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2013)

Clint, 2 questions:

In Oz, what could grab your chow that you have to hang it? 

I may have a misconception, I've seen abunch of vids that seem to infer that all Oz waterways have crocs...true or no?


----------



## clint308 (Nov 30, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Clint, 2 questions:
> 
> In Oz, what could grab your chow that you have to hang it?
> 
> I may have a misconception, I've seen abunch of vids that seem to infer that all Oz waterways have crocs...true or no?


Q1 . What pic are you referring to ? If you mean the plastic bags hanging around the place , We use them for all our garbage
Then burn what we can and take rest home with us . There are a few things that can steal your food where we are like wild dogs , wild cats , possums , bush rats and there is a heap of snakes around (the poisoness type )
Q2 . In OZ we only have crocs in the top end like Northern Territory , Top half of Western Australia and top half of Queensland .

I live in Victoria where there are no crocs at all


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2013)

Interesting, thanks bro.

The pic was #500...where I go we have bear, puma, coyotes and raccoons. The hanger hit me as soon as I saw the pic and wondered why hung so low, then I realized Oz and wondered again. Don't mind me I have spent the day playing with my new vape and am toasted






(notice I got the old joke punchline worked in. .)


----------



## clint308 (Nov 30, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Interesting, thanks bro.
> 
> The pic was #500...where I go we have bear, puma, coyotes and raccoons. The hanger hit me as soon as I saw the pic and wondered why hung so low, then I realized Oz and wondered again. Don't mind me I have spent the day playing with my new vape and am toasted
> 
> ...


LOL nice work with that !!!
I think bears and puma would be scary
With the wild dogs here They surround your camp at night staying a good distance away , You here them howling and running through the bush
We just fire a couple of shots in there direction and they piss off for a day or 2
The tiger snakes are damn vicious , They will chase you through the water and everything , i had a fight with 1 and all i could do
was keep hitting with my fishing rod till i got out the water , then dropped my rod and fucking ran my ass off

Do you have probs like that with animals in the area you live ?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2013)

Talkin about the homestead: I have rattlesnakes, only venomous critter, but they aren't a real problem. One got my dog 20 orso yrs ago, she was vaccinated so no prob. Extremely rare wild pig raid these days, occasional puma tracks by the creek but never a problem; a couple bobcat incidents, then there are coyotes. Have had some problems with them


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2013)

If I see a pig I will kill it cuz I love me some pig....other critters, not unless they screw with me or mine


----------



## clint308 (Nov 30, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Talkin about the homestead: I have rattlesnakes, only venomous critter, but they aren't a real problem. One got my dog 20 orso yrs ago, she was vaccinated so no prob. Extremely rare wild pig raid these days, occasional puma tracks by the creek but never a problem; a couple bobcat incidents, then there are coyotes. Have had some problems with them


What do you do with the coyotes ?
Are they similar to a wild dog ?

I forgot to mention the big bin we have next to the fire in the pics , we fill with river water and the fire keeps it boiling the whole time we are there (usally 1 - 2 weeks at a time )


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2013)

I've got a creek that goes through my place...a natural highway for critters. Its cool and I like it. Coyotes cruise through, maybe 50-75 yds from the house....when my dog gets old the coyotes get cocky and go for the dog and hence close to the house....Darwin strps in


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah, coyotes are very similar to your dingos, 'cept look like small wolves. My old dog before Sal was a Blonde red heeler Queensland, same size as coyote....40lbs or so


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 30, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> I've got a creek that goes through my place...a natural highway for critters. Its cool and I like it. Coyotes cruise through, maybe 50-75 yds from the house....when my dog gets old the coyotes get cocky and go for the dog and hence close to the house....Darwin strps in


Better start thinning them out, coy,s will eat EVERYTHING.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Better start thinning them out, coy,s will eat EVERYTHING.


I do. Not proud of it, but if they get cocky I wipe them out, literally. They get cocky when my dogs get old...they make a move and I've killed the whole pack. Not proud of it, don't like to kill unless I eat it


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 30, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> I do. Not proud of it, but if they get cocky I wipe them out, literally. They get cocky when my dogs get old...they make a move and I've killed the whole pack. Not proud of it, don't like to kill unless I eat it


Dont be ashamed, those things wil eat cows, ponys, take chunks out of horses, chicken, small children and on and on.
Coyotes are crap animals in many part of the U.S. I watched these stupid farmers out here in Cali not do anything about the coming hog problem and now they lose millions each year to the damage.
I love animals but they arent humans and shouldnt be given the same consideration.


----------



## clint308 (Nov 30, 2013)

Feral animals need a good lead injection , In Australia we have same prob with feral pigs , wild dogs , rabbits , foxes they all distroy farmers livestock and grazing / feeding paddocks
In some areas even kangaroo and camel are classed as feral and can be thinned out abit every so often .


----------



## Medinugs (Nov 30, 2013)

Schmidty said:


> The first was X-mas morning! Num-chucks Rawk! The second pic was my first day of skewl this year.


Roflmfao...


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 30, 2013)

When i was a kid growing up i couldnt find a deer, now they are everywhere.
I see so much road kill of all kinds of animals from a skunk a day to coyotes , pigs , deer. 
I dont wish them any bacd luck, but i dont want to hit one on my bike at about 65 mph either.

This state is so litigious they wont let anyone hunt for fear of a law suit if anything happens.
On top of it all you have a enormous agricultural base here with food being grown year round. Lots of food means lots of animals to eat it and more to eat them, Ive seen coyotes in broad daylight 10 at a time right next to the air port.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> When i was a kid growing up i couldnt find a deer, now they are everywhere.
> I see so much road kill of all kinds of animals from a skunk a day to coyotes , pigs , deer.
> I dont wish them any bacd luck, but i dont want to hit one on my bike at about 65 mph either.
> 
> ...


 Yep, everyday I see at least one, generally more, deer road kill. Coyotes, maybe 2-3 times a week daylight


----------



## clint308 (Nov 30, 2013)

It's because all these animal activists that will cause a mass protest because a poor bambi got shot etc
You don't wanna wipe out all these animals , just thin out a little in high prone areas
Here they send out rangers who trap or poison the wild dogs when they get to big in numbers , and the government has put a bounty on fox skins
I think for every skin or tail you hand in you might get 5-10 dollars
Maybe they should do somthing similar for those coyotes !!!
just a thought


----------



## slowbus (Nov 30, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Dont be ashamed, those things wil eat cows, ponys, take chunks out of horses, chicken, small children and on and on.
> Coyotes are crap animals in many part of the U.S. I watched these stupid farmers out here in Cali not do anything about the coming hog problem and now they lose millions each year to the damage.
> I love animals but they arent humans and shouldnt be given the same consideration.



around here it the bears that you gotta watch out for


----------



## clint308 (Nov 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> around here it the bears that you gotta watch out for


Any stories on that you wanna tell ?
Does a gun scare them off ?
I've read stuff about people shooting bears and they just keep comin
What i've seen on tv they just keep attacking you (big anger issues i think )


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2013)

We may indeed have a lock on the big brown gopher issue.



And some bears are spooked by close gunfire - but some are unfazed.
It's a crap shoot when it comes to reactions.

The bear in the pic is almost 11' from nose to tail and considerably over that from front claw to front claw.


----------



## Someacdude (Nov 30, 2013)

We have bear , or so im told, its the mountain lions you have to watch out for, and they are the size of lions, they had one stuffed , i almost crapped myself, they are frickin huge.
And i live in a state with no concealed carry, smh


----------



## slowbus (Nov 30, 2013)

I've got a few bear stories but this is the most recent.Long story short,here it is.
I know this rich guy that wants a record bear.So he builds a custom gun.A few grand there.He goes on the hunt.Few grand there.Record bear spotted.Few grand"extra" to harvest said record bear instead of regular bear.Kills bear.Now its taxidermy time.15,000 BUCKS THERE.
Now he has a roughly 30,000 dollar bear that is too tall for his house.Its been on display at a Hotel for ten years.Now they want it gone.This guy has no place to take the damn thing.It sounds like the sporting goods store will let him display it in their store for free.But really 30,000 for a bear?


----------



## clint308 (Dec 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We may indeed have a lock on the big brown gopher issue.
> 
> View attachment 2913162
> 
> ...


That bear is down right scarry , If it stood up it would be almost 2 x bigger than me or you 
That would need a cannon to take down , even then i would still run
But what i have seen on tv those big fuckers can run faster than a human
So you have no chance !!!
The claws are like longer than our fingers
I'm glad i live in oz


----------



## slowbus (Dec 1, 2013)

clint308 said:


> That bear is down right scarry , If it stood up it would be almost 2 x bigger than me or you
> That would need a cannon to take down , even then i would still run
> But what i have seen on tv those big fuckers can run faster than a human
> So you have no chance !!!
> ...



I've got a claw on my desk.Its pointed and curled.It'd rip.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2013)

clint308 said:


> That bear is down right scarry , If it stood up it would be almost 2 x bigger than me or you
> That would need a cannon to take down , even then i would still run
> But what i have seen on tv those big fuckers can run faster than a human
> So you have no chance !!!
> ...


That particular bear took somewhere in the neighborhood of 12 rounds.
We were on top of a ridge in a blizzard with a 60 year old client - a Mexican gentleman with much hunting experience, myself and two others contributed to his demise as he was well within reach of a 1000' ice cliff just off to his right and the client's shot didn't immediately immobilize him.
He missed the record book by about an 1/8" of skull width (or length).
A true lunker in the 1400 lb range.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2013)

clint308 said:


> That bear is down right scarry , If it stood up it would be almost 2 x bigger than me or you
> That would need a cannon to take down , even then i would still run
> But what i have seen on tv those big fuckers can run faster than a human


They are enormous ! One of the toughest things is actually walking up on a dead one, because you never really know until you're almost touching them that there really gone.
Oh, and I typically hunt with a 30-06 Ackley Improved, unless I'm targeting (or guiding) for bears - then the H&H comes out of the safe.
As for speed, it is said that they can outrun a quarter horse out of the gate.
I don't know about that, but I have seen them really move !


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 1, 2013)

GWN, post some more of your hunting pics. I remember one of a bison?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah, I've been in on around a dozen Bison harvest's.
Check here.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/180773-big-game-hunters-show-your.html


----------



## HerbToker24 (Dec 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I've been in on around a dozen Bison harvest's.
> Check here.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/180773-big-game-hunters-show-your.html


Your sig is too lunchy! Hahaha one of the dumbest things I've read lolol


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We may indeed have a lock on the big brown gopher issue.
> 
> View attachment 2913162
> 
> ...


WOW, what an animal! 

if I ever get up there I'll certainly hire you to be my gopher guide... 


holy smokes


----------



## KushClouds420 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm a true gangsta we don't post pics but if i did ya'll men would be jealous and the girls wouldn't be able to get enough.... one time i even slept with 4 models at once. But don't tell them bc they don't know....


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 1, 2013)

One time i slept with your mom and your 4 sisters all at once we got loud.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2013)

KushClouds420 said:


> I'm a true gangsta we don't post pics but if i did ya'll men would be jealous and the girls wouldn't be able to get enough.... one time i even slept with 4 models at once. But don't tell them bc they don't know....


You just get dumber with every post don't you...

Why don't you go make your benjimans with your 1200$ loud dro.

Don't worry I'll let you know when the big boys come out and play.


----------



## gioua (Dec 1, 2013)

From the Grandbaby's 1st Birthday...


(eta... ended my no shave November.. that started back in Aug.) Wifey prefers it like this.. I prefer not messing with it.. but hate it when beard hair starts tickling the ears..







she was way too busy to have any part of anyone who was not giving her gifts yesterday.. 







the take for the day...







pie is still better


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 1, 2013)

Hangin with my dude ozzy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hangin with my dude ozzy.


The Sponge Bob shirt really "Pop's" in that pic.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Sponge Bob shirt really "Pop's" in that pic.


I love that shirt. And so everyone knows thats not really ozzy. Its actually my buddies step dad. He is in a black sabbath cover band and that was taken at a halloween concert they opened at.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 1, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I love that shirt. And so everyone knows thats not really ozzy. Its actually my buddies step dad. He is in a black sabbath cover band and that was taken at a halloween concert they opened at.


So you mean you lied to us?!?!

Wtf has the Internet come to


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> So you mean you lied to us?!?!
> 
> Wtf has the Internet come to


I know i feel terrible. Leave me with my shame.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 1, 2013)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I know i feel terrible. Leave me with my shame.


do you hate your life ?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 1, 2013)

can u find waldo?


----------



## clint308 (Dec 1, 2013)

This is a fishing spot we go to
It's a saltwater river system , You can catch Bream , mullet , trevally , flathead , garfish , bass , perch , carp and big eels the size of your legs


----------



## clint308 (Dec 1, 2013)

Another local river we try out
First fish i have caught from there , it's a perch . The girls doing what they do best !!!


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 1, 2013)

Right on brother, thats the life, i swear i heard country boy can survive playing in the background.
BTW I have been making custom fishing poles for years now, ile see if i can find some pics


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2013)

I've built custom flyrods for years.
Once the USPS decided a beautiful 7 wt 2 piece Sage would be better off as a 4 piece (despite the factory designing it as a 2 piece).
Twas heart breaking to say the least.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 1, 2013)

Ive made a couple of good surf rods
The best one was made of around 3 differant rods cut down and joined , super strong butt , medium action centre and like a good nibble tip end to see those small bites


----------



## clint308 (Dec 1, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Right on brother, thats the life, i swear i heard country boy can survive playing in the background.
> BTW I have been making custom fishing poles for years now, ile see if i can find some pics


Would love to see some pics of those poles/rods you make


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 1, 2013)

clint308 said:


> Would love to see some pics of those poles/rods you make


Im making a 30-50 vertical kigging stick right now.
Stainless rollers spiral wrapped , i will take some pics and send them to you.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 1, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Im making a 30-50 vertical kigging stick right now.
> Stainless rollers spiral wrapped , i will take some pics and send them to you.


Thanks bro can't wait to see


----------



## gioua (Dec 2, 2013)

After Church yesterday I had a 3 hour photo shoot with my daughter for her HS Senior year...... she changed 4 times.. took over 150 images here are a few 

pre-edit stage.. just cropped and level adj


----------



## james2500 (Dec 2, 2013)

good bokah for #8


----------



## neosapien (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice work Gioua. The pictures and your daughter are very lovely. I too like the bokeh on #8. 

My daughter is going to be 1 (holy fuck) at the end of the month. Apparently we're having a party. All I really know is that she is awesome and that time is flying. I know I'll close my eyes and all of a sudden she too will be a senior in HS. I remember HS. Who makes a good shotgun?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Nice work Gioua. The pictures and your daughter are very lovely. I too like the bokeh on #8.
> 
> My daughter is going to be 1 (holy fuck) at the end of the month. Apparently we're having a party. All I really know is that she is awesome and that time is flying. I know I'll close my eyes and all of a sudden she too will be a senior in HS. I remember HS. *Who makes a good shotgun*?
> 
> View attachment 2914506


Mossberg..


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 2, 2013)

Remington 870


----------



## gioua (Dec 2, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Nice work Gioua. The pictures and your daughter are very lovely. I too like the bokeh on #8.
> 
> My daughter is going to be 1 (holy fuck) at the end of the month. Apparently we're having a party. All I really know is that she is awesome and that time is flying. I know I'll close my eyes and all of a sudden she too will be a senior in HS. I remember HS. Who makes a good shotgun?
> 
> View attachment 2914506




I tried not to close my eyes.. she still got older..


----------



## gioua (Dec 2, 2013)

editing a bit more...

original









edited


----------



## slowbus (Dec 2, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^rude comments witheld.One suggestion though.Buy more birdshot


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Nice work Gioua. The pictures and your daughter are very lovely. I too like the bokeh on #8.
> 
> My daughter is going to be 1 (holy fuck) at the end of the month. Apparently we're having a party. All I really know is that she is awesome and that time is flying. I know I'll close my eyes and all of a sudden she too will be a senior in HS. I remember HS. Who makes a good shotgun?
> 
> View attachment 2914506


Holland and Holland!


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 2, 2013)

Mossburgh has made shot guns for the military for decades , you cant go wrong with an 870 if you buy it right,

I really want a 410 over by 7.62x39 under. 
The 410 is an excellent round and the 7.62 is the same as an ak or sks, readily available


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 2, 2013)

clint308 said:


> Another local river we try out
> First fish i have caught from there , it's a perch . The girls doing what they do best !!!
> View attachment 2914119View attachment 2914122


Your daughter is adorable man. Nice family  you totally look like a guy I could go fishin with.


neosapien said:


> Nice work Gioua. The pictures and your daughter are very lovely. I too like the bokeh on #8.
> 
> My daughter is going to be 1 (holy fuck) at the end of the month. Apparently we're having a party. All I really know is that she is awesome and that time is flying. I know I'll close my eyes and all of a sudden she too will be a senior in HS. I remember HS. Who makes a good shotgun?
> 
> View attachment 2914506


like several said...I'd go with the 870..cheap enough you can throw em away after use 

and your girl is absolutely adorable too+++

my gawd time flies  seems like just the other day you were puttin baby pics up..now she's walking??? 


damn


----------



## clint308 (Dec 2, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Your daughter is adorable man. Nice family  you totally look like a guy I could go fishin with.
> 
> Thanx bro
> Would love to go fishing with ya 1 day , I love it
> ...


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 2, 2013)

Took my oldest, hunting , fishing, deep water, lakes, ponds, scuba diving, what great memories , nothing can replace them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2013)

Those are the memories that stick with me the best.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 2, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Took my oldest, hunting , fishing, deep water, lakes, ponds, scuba diving, what great memories , nothing can replace them.


Very true , nothing better than those happy times you can remember having with family and friends

Apart from the time dad took me snorkling in the ocean when i was 15 , I saw a small sting ray on the bottom , i dived down and speared it straight through the top of the head .
All of a suddern it lifted its wings up out of the sand and it was 4 times bigger than what i thought , I wrestled it to the surface and got behind it to push it of my spear .
With the pointy end facing away from me i grabbed the front of its head and tryed pushing it off .
In a blink of an eye this fucker whipped it's tail straight over it's own head and put its poisonous spike straight through the top of my hand (just like a scorpion does )
I looked at my hand and just saw a whole , then the blood started . The bastard went straight through the main artery in my hand , i had blood squirting out like 1 metre in the air with my pulse
Dad surfaced saw what happened , He had to swim me 100mtr back to shore (as i couldn't move my left side )wrapped a wet shirt around my arm and took me to hospital
4 hours waiting in emergency , 5 hours to stop bleeding !
now all good
That the only memory that still hurts when i think about it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2013)

clint308 said:


> Very true , nothing better than those happy times you can remember having with family and friends
> 
> Apart from the time dad took me snorkling in the ocean when i was 15 , I saw a small sting ray on the bottom , i dived down and speared it straight through the top of the head .
> All of a suddern it lifted its wings up out of the sand and it was 4 times bigger than what i thought , I wrestled it to the surface and got behind it to push it of my spear .
> ...


I've been hit by rays twice by being stupid - but nothing like that.
Good thing you didn't bleed out.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow it has been forever since I signed on here, hope everyone is doing good, I am just chilling in Hawaii


----------



## ebgood (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome back kona, long time no see.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow it has been forever since I signed on here, hope everyone is doing good, I am just chilling in Hawaii


Weren't you in cali?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 3, 2013)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow it has been forever since I signed on here, hope everyone is doing good, I am just chilling in Hawaii


We're all doin great!! You must be on holiday with your Kaptain?? Pics or it didn't happen!!


----------



## james2500 (Dec 4, 2013)

My little hamlet in the mountains this morning and our christmas tree


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow james, I had no idea anyone came even close to my level of crazy cat person. Glad to know there is someone else with good taste out there.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Wow james, I had no idea anyone came even close to my level of crazy cat person. Glad to know there is someone else with good taste out there.
> 
> View attachment 2917130


we have 14 indoor only catz yes we are krazy


----------



## OddBall1st (Dec 4, 2013)

F` the catz,...I want a duce and a 1/2 !i


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 4, 2013)

Hah, wrong thread. My apologies. Can I delete that post?


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Nice work Gioua. The pictures and your daughter are very lovely. I too like the bokeh on #8.
> 
> My daughter is going to be 1 (holy fuck) at the end of the month. Apparently we're having a party. All I really know is that she is awesome and that time is flying. I know I'll close my eyes and all of a sudden she too will be a senior in HS. I remember HS. Who makes a good shotgun?
> 
> View attachment 2914506


She is a little darling Neo and how time fly's it only seems five minutes since we were all waiting for news of her arrival.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> She is a little darling Neo and how time fly's it only seems five minutes since we were all waiting for news of her arrival.



Thanks Granny! Yeah I've been learning the older ya get, the faster it goes. 

Here's a cute one from Thanksgiving.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 4, 2013)

My baby boy Tim jr.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> My baby boy Tim jr.


Takes after his dad does he, winking AND toking! Player!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 4, 2013)

He's the reason I'm out freezing my butt off every morning.
I work for him and he has to put up with me LOL!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> He's the reason I'm out freezing my butt off every morning.
> I work for him and he has to put up with me LOL!!


Seems only fair  make sure you give him hell!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Seems only fair  make sure you give him hell!


I'm even worse I'm good with power tools and layout has been my game all my life, so next year when I retire poor guy is going to have a hell of a time replacing me.
Any good workers able to read a tape and want to earn a trade? Life up here is nice and a good place to raise a family.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 4, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Thanks Granny! Yeah I've been learning the older ya get, the faster it goes.
> 
> Here's a cute one from Thanksgiving.
> 
> View attachment 2917376


Very cute neo


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 5, 2013)

james2500 said:


> we have 14 indoor only catz yes we are krazy


Wtf? How do you sleep?


----------



## clint308 (Dec 5, 2013)

How much kitty litter do you have to buy ?
14 cats inside , your right you are crazy man !
What about all the hair they drop ?
Not to mention piss and shit !
Then the food cost , What does that set ya back ?
Vet bills , vacinations , worming , the list goes on
Full credit to you and your family james2500
Apart from the cat's i do envey your life style up in the mountains
I wish i could live like that one day !!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 5, 2013)

clint308 said:


> How much kitty litter do you have to buy ?


I had 3 Siamese cats at one time and they all had to have their own litter box.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 5, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I had 3 Siamese cats at one time and they all had to have their own litter box.


Imagine 14 fuck that
Tha house would stink of dirty cat smell , shit , piss , fur , left over food , ETC
I would bring some lead to tha party (no offence intended james lol )
I had a cat once , and it was a feral , it stalked youi coming down the stairs ,
latch on to your ankles ,and stuff
naughty kitty !!!!!!!!!


----------



## james2500 (Dec 5, 2013)

The GF manages all that&#8230;she has 5 litter boxes in the laundry room that she sifts twice a day and bleaches out once a month&#8230;..she buys blue buffalo and taste of the wild food (dry)&#8230;.we have a vet that lets us pay in installments&#8230;&#8230;most our cats only go to have the shots they need and the spay/neuter thing and that's their only trip&#8230;..most our cats are around 10 yrs old give or take a couple years&#8230;the food gets delivered by fedex I'm sure the guy is gonna develop back problems&#8230;&#8230;no cat smell, no litter smell, left over food you gotta be kidding me&#8230;..just the occasional hairball that I ALWAYS step in barefoot on the way to the bathroom in the middle of the night&#8230;..no offense taken clint&#8230;I aint gonna bitch at her cause she took me in 14 years ago went I showed up on her doorstep&#8230;.yes I'm mostly housebroken but not neutered&#8230;but i wish I could lick my balls the way they do.. 

ok&#8230;&#8230; licking my balls sounds terrible after I gave it some thought&#8230;.what I WOULD like is a tail and having ears I could rotate like they do


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> My baby boy Tim jr.


 lol like father like son......


----------



## clint308 (Dec 5, 2013)

james2500 said:


> The GF manages all that&#8230;she has 5 litter boxes in the laundry room that she sifts twice a day and bleaches out once a month&#8230;..she buys blue buffalo and taste of the wild food (dry)&#8230;.we have a vet that lets us pay in installments&#8230;&#8230;most our cats only go to have the shots they need and the spay/neuter thing and that's their only trip&#8230;..most our cats are around 10 yrs old give or take a couple years&#8230;the food gets delivered by fedex I'm sure the guy is gonna develop back problems&#8230;&#8230;no cat smell, no litter smell, left over food you gotta be kidding me&#8230;..just the occasional hairball that I ALWAYS step in barefoot on the way to the bathroom in the middle of the night&#8230;..no offense taken clint&#8230;I aint gonna bitch at her cause she took me in 14 years ago went I showed up on her doorstep&#8230;.yes I'm mostly housebroken but not neutered&#8230;but i wish I could lick my balls the way they do..


Hahahahaha lick ya balls !!!!!
All good brother , i'm sure you have your routine down pat by now !
Just given ya bit of shit for no apparent reason ! all in good fun though !!!!
I were only joking bro about food , piss, shit etc
Man your missus does a great job lookin after all that feline buisness , you gotta stay on top of that shit hey .
I used ta love cats until i got tha feral , It was dumped on a mates front yard , so i took it in
It ran away and never came home , (i think a house up the road was feeding him )
Where abouts in the mountains do ya live james ?
That's my kinda life style ya have ya self there , Do ya have snow and wild animals knocking on ya door ? lol
I have this picture of a home made log cabbin in the snow capped mountains , Big pine forests and shit , open fire place keeping cabin nice and warm 24/7
You would have your own water tanks , I'm not sure about power supply ?
You would have hunting guns hanging up on the wall , hunting trophies in the house , a dog called yella (just kidding )
Do ya go trapping for food and stuff ?
sorry now i'm talkin shit (tired and ripped )


----------



## GKID69 (Dec 5, 2013)

Me not quite a Stoner Yet


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2013)

clint308 said:


> Do ya have snow and wild animals knocking on ya door ? lol
> I have this picture of a home made log cabbin in the snow capped mountains , Big pine forests and shit , open fire place keeping cabin nice and warm 24/7


You just described my place, except we have a wood stove, not an open fire place. We had a coyote find it's way under our house the other week.


----------



## april (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol a few years ago I had 2 male cats..took in a beautiful sweet tiny female calico....3 weeks later a litter of 6 was born..so now I have 9..knowing nothing about a female cats cycle I never kept her seperated..yep 3 months later another litter of 5..so at this point I had 14..11 kittens under 4 months...fml... found homes for some but I left my cheating ex and took my peanut ali..she was born with a few issues ..but ya omg never again..cost a fortune in food and litter
.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 5, 2013)

I know clint I'm not at all offended&#8230;&#8230;I took it in the manner you meant.

I live 8 miles from the base of Mt St Helens in a river valley about an hour and a half from Portland,Or. My little town of Cougar has a post office 2 gas stations and a bar and grill. We hear coyote in the mornings and have deer and elk hanging around especially in bad weather&#8230;.all the other critters too, raccoon possum all manner of birds and rodents&#8230;there's 3 dams on the Lewis river by us and so we have 3 lakes, reservoirs around us&#8230;eagles osprey hawks otters mink, i saw a wolverine once, we have yet to see a cougar&#8230;..i feel inspired to make an album of images in and around my house.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 5, 2013)

james2500 said:


> I know clint I'm not at all offended&#8230;&#8230;I took it in the manner you meant.
> 
> I live 8 miles from the base of Mt St Helens in a river valley about an hour and a half from Portland,Or. My little town of Cougar has a post office 2 gas stations and a bar and grill. We hear coyote in the mornings and have deer and elk hanging around especially in bad weather&#8230;.all the other critters too, raccoon possum all manner of birds and rodents&#8230;there's 3 dams on the Lewis river by us and so we have 3 lakes, reservoirs around us&#8230;eagles osprey hawks otters mink, i saw a wolverine once, we have yet to see a cougar&#8230;..i feel inspired to make an album of images in and around my house.


Please make an album to share your great way of life !!!!!


----------



## clint308 (Dec 5, 2013)

james2500 said:


> I know clint I'm not at all offended&#8230;&#8230;I took it in the manner you meant.
> 
> I live 8 miles from the base of Mt St Helens in a river valley about an hour and a half from Portland,Or. My little town of Cougar has a post office 2 gas stations and a bar and grill. We hear coyote in the mornings and have deer and elk hanging around especially in bad weather&#8230;.all the other critters too, raccoon possum all manner of birds and rodents&#8230;there's 3 dams on the Lewis river by us and so we have 3 lakes, reservoirs around us&#8230;eagles osprey hawks otters mink, i saw a wolverine once, we have yet to see a cougar&#8230;..i feel inspired to make an album of images in and around my house.


The Wolverine , was it nasty ? did it want to attack ?
Like a honey badger ?
I saw elk attaking on TV fuck that , they are nasty
they are worse than kangaoos !!!


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2013)

View attachment 2918320fit into my skinny shorts today so excited i worked really fucking hard! woot size 7 and happy happy


----------



## Grojak (Dec 5, 2013)

^^ congrats... losing weight is awesome, specially being a woman I know it's tougher for ya'll.... skinny shorts that means their tight around the butt eh? or are they  who can tell lol

Don't have any comparison shots of ya but whatever you did worked... but seriously please don't lose anymore you're just right as is (even if you don't think so) 7 is a great size... skin n bones is not attractive imo


----------



## james2500 (Dec 5, 2013)

my mountain home

the dam builders/maintainers had to provide access&#8230;so we have boat ramps and campgrounds

30 miles of this from town

katz keeping kozy

the little bunch of tall fir trees in the middle is where we live


----------



## botanist95 (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice work Sunni!!!! They look good with that huge shirt!!!!!!!!! hardy har har


----------



## clint308 (Dec 5, 2013)

james2500 said:


> my mountain home
> 
> the dam builders/maintainers had to provide access&#8230;so we have boat ramps and campgrounds
> View attachment 2918397
> ...


Those pics are fantastic james
love the lake , do you go fishing ? what do you catch there ?
cats have got the life !!!


----------



## james2500 (Dec 5, 2013)

ironically I don't like fish so I don't fish even more ironic I worked for G.Loomis they make high end rods&#8230;people who do fish catch salmon steelhead trout etc in the rivers and lakes and we are only 2 hours from the coast where you can charter ocean fishing&#8230;.we go out kayaking hiking photographing stargazing and finding jeep trails for our wrangler


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2013)

I've built 10 or 12 dozen (mostly) flyrods - I tended to pick the Sage blanks just because I like the speed & backbone.
Did the 3 & 4 piece thread wraps, but some of that stuff they do is true art.
Then again, lots of cool thread tends to dampen the blank so I like "naked" blades.


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 5, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've built 10 or 12 dozen (mostly) flyrods - I tended to pick the Sage blanks just because I like the speed & backbone.
> Did the 3 & 4 piece thread wraps, but some of that stuff they do is true art.
> Then again, lots of cool thread tends to dampen the blank so I like "naked" blades.


Wish i had the money i spent at mudhole


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Wish i had the money i spent at mudhole


I'm lost - mudhole ?


----------



## clint308 (Dec 6, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Wish i had the money i spent at mudhole


Is it a place to buy fishing gear ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Wish i had the money i spent at mudhole


Oh wait - Strip Club for the win.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 6, 2013)

james2500 said:


> ironically I don't like fish so I don't fish even more ironic I worked for G.Loomis they make high end rods&#8230;people who do fish catch salmon steelhead trout etc in the rivers and lakes and we are only 2 hours from the coast where you can charter ocean fishing&#8230;.we go out kayaking hiking photographing stargazing and finding jeep trails for our wrangler
> 
> View attachment 2918717


Yep that is ironic !!!
Can't believe you live there and don't fish , that lake looks fantastic 
Those rods look good to


----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

we have met people from Europe Asia and Australia that come here to climb fish and hunt&#8230;they often get lost on the roads around here so we carry these tearout maps to help them along their way&#8230;also the 30 mile stretch of 2 lane blacktop from the freeway is a favorite of motorcycle and car clubs&#8230;I came up here in the early '80's and in 2001 found a home here. shitty map but cougar is in lower left corner near the lakes.


----------



## Grojak (Dec 6, 2013)

james2500 said:


> we have met people from Europe Asia and Australia that come here to climb fish and hunt&#8230;they often get lost on the roads around here so we carry these tearout maps to help them along their way&#8230;also the 30 mile stretch of 2 lane blacktop from the freeway is a favorite of motorcycle and car clubs&#8230;I came up here in the early '80's and in 2001 found a home here. shitty map but cougar is in lower left corner near the lakes.
> View attachment 2919013


Jeepers great map... I saw an earlier post you got a Wrangler are there some pretty good trails down your way? You sound like me except I play in the Olympics and Tahuya off road park. Those DNR roads can screw some people up (even when they have a good map). I'm always looking to get my Wrangler dirty, ever go to the 4x4 Jamboree in Nachez?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

wish I was still back in socal..... has its like 15 degreese here... freezing mu nutts off


----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

Grojak said:


> Jeepers great map... I saw an earlier post you got a Wrangler are there some pretty good trails down your way? You sound like me except I play in the Olympics and Tahuya off road park. Those DNR roads can screw some people up (even when they have a good map). I'm always looking to get my Wrangler dirty, ever go to the 4x4 Jamboree in Nachez?


We actually have more detailed maps from the USGS and the Forest Service show all the logging roads and elevations&#8230;.we have only started grinding up some of those and yes you can get in a bad spot in a new york minute&#8230;.love going through big puddles and washing the windshield&#8230;we carry a chainsaw and a come along and a shovel&#8230;no jamborees yet&#8230;we like to cross the cascades into Trout Lake and out towards Goldendale on the dry side&#8230;when the roads are open&#8230;.


----------



## april (Dec 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> wish I was still back in socal..... has its like 15 degreese here... freezing mu nutts off


Minus 29 here...44 with the wind chilll...u where complaining about what again....


----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

A lot of people come up here totally unprepared for what they may or may not encounter and there are daily calls to search and rescue to save people or recover bodies. Your MOM isn't here and there are no traffic lights and the road you're on might disappear around the next corner oh and you might want some warm clothes and food?


----------



## april (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol fuck u canada...but I luv u


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2013)

april said:


> Lol fuck u canada...but I luv u


Burka / Parka - same thing different landscape


----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

april said:


> Minus 29 here...44 with the wind chilll...u where complaining about what again....


i wouldn't go out in that, my dick would either fall off or shrink into my body


----------



## april (Dec 6, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> Burka / Parka - same thing different landscape


In vancouver they wear both...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 6, 2013)

james, does Spirit lake still have that log raft floating in it? They ever open it up for fishing?


----------



## april (Dec 6, 2013)

james2500 said:


> i wouldn't go out in that, my dick would either fall off or shrink into my body


Never!! My duct tape collection is epic...I have to work..and I feel like poo  meh friday = saturday


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

april said:


> Minus 29 here...44 with the wind chilll...u where complaining about what again....


 I just walked to the gas station around the corner and my nutts sunk into my stomach .. its cold here sweetheart.... and you got it even worse... I feel for ya... atleast u don't have any balls to freeze off


----------



## april (Dec 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I just walked to the gas station around the corner and my nutts sunk into my stomach .. its cold here sweetheart.... and you got it even worse... I feel for ya... atleast u don't have any balls to freeze off


I have a nicer pair muffin..plus mine are bigger......titts ....lol nips get hard and very sensitive..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

april said:


> Lol fuck u canada...but I luv u


 eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee those eyes though.... how many hearts have they broken "muffin"


----------



## D3monic (Dec 6, 2013)

Arent I sexy?


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 6, 2013)

james2500 said:


> A lot of people come up here totally unprepared for what they may or may not encounter and there are daily calls to search and rescue to save people or recover bodies. Your MOM isn't here and there are no traffic lights and the road you're on might disappear around the next corner oh and you might want some warm clothes and food?


Unless someone has training the mountains are NOT a plac to go fooling around.
I know exactly what you mean, ive backpacked extensively and was always shocked to find how unprepared people are.

I always carry fire, mylar emergency blankets, food and for gods sake FIRE. mY 400 mw laser pointer kinda makes it impossible for me not to be located though.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> james, does Spirit lake still have that log raft floating in it? They ever open it up for fishing?


yeah it's still clogged up with that&#8230;.I know Coldwater lake has lots o fishes


----------



## Grojak (Dec 6, 2013)

23 here which is cold we rarely see freezing temps, I'm only at like 30' elevation.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 6, 2013)

we're in a river valley in the mountains only 600' but 5 miles in most directions you're at 3500


----------



## Sand4x105 (Dec 7, 2013)

Lets think of "Hotter" places....LMFAO....

Question for you... Why do strangers walk up to me and say things like:

"Where did you get your hat"
or
"I got the grey one..."



My Hair /\
Flair Hair \/

Do I change my hair style... or continue laughing at the more hair challenged?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2013)

^ that's funny.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2013)

Some snow fun ... unusual for Rednekistan.


What a fine, proud nose he has.


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 7, 2013)

april said:


> I have a nicer pair muffin..plus mine are bigger......titts ....lol nips get hard and very sensitive..


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2013)

mista hat face...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2013)

@ Happy.
Please don't post crap like that (review TOS if unsure).
TY


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2013)

this lil guy is my nephew.. and he is about the only thing that makes me happy forreal in life.... he loves his unkle... makes me wish I had my own children


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 8, 2013)

april said:


> I have a nicer pair muffin..plus mine are bigger......titts ....lol nips get hard and very sensitive..


.........


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2013)

Me and the wife.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2013)

Damn, you guys are a good looking couple!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2013)

420God said:


> Me and the wife.


MSB I'll take 420God you can grab his wife  

Oh my you guys are a GREAT looking couple. I mean like the kind where I live except you are for real and not plastic! Oh my.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> MSB I'll take 420God you can grab his wife
> 
> Oh my you guys are a GREAT looking couple. I mean like the kind where I live except you are for real and not plastic! Oh my.


I noticed that too MsGarden&#8230;..I saw genuine kindness in their eyes and smiles&#8230;&#8230;.I'll quit gushing now&#8230;.oh and I'm high


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you guys! You're too nice!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Some snow fun ... unusual for Rednekistan.
> What a fine, proud nose he has.
> 
> View attachment 2920282


...... and in the immortal words of Freud, "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar."


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> MSB I'll take 420God you can grab his wife
> 
> Oh my you guys are a GREAT looking couple. I mean like the kind where I live except you are for real and not plastic! Oh my.


Lol, yeah, we don't look like others around these parts and we've actually had people follow us around in stores trying to figure out if we're famous. 

Pretty sure my wife has a few stalkers.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 8, 2013)

420God said:


> Lol, yeah, we don't look like others around these parts and we've actually had people follow us around in stores trying to figure out if we're famous.
> 
> _Pretty sure my wife has a few stalkers._


I thought my ears were ringing for a reason. 

Hope all is well with you and yours my friend.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2013)

Kinetic's here, I'll play!!! Don't quote me people cuz this shit gonna disappear! Can't top God's pic, so here's one from the traditional Chinese Wedding.


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2013)

You're a lucky guy Neo. She probably doesn't have any problem finding you in a crowd in China, does she?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, I'll play
View attachment 2921479


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol, not at all. I stick out like a sore thumb! And I'm only 5'10"!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ok, I'll play
> View attachment 2921479


Wow, you are waaaay more intense looking than I ever imagined.


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> MSB I'll take 420God you can grab his wife
> 
> Oh my you guys are a GREAT looking couple. I mean like the kind where I live except you are for* real and not plastic*! Oh my.


I was going to ask what part of cali you are in then i actually read. 
If it makes any difference the central coast is even worse. Or should i say the pretend better.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Kinetic's here, I'll play!!! Don't quote me people cuz this shit gonna disappear! Can't top God's pic, so here's one from the traditional Chinese Wedding.


Where was I when Neo popped up, for real? At the airport LOL! Every holiday, birthday and special occasion I missed, I was, you guessed it ha.


----------



## gioua (Dec 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Ok, I'll play
> View attachment 2921479


wait crap did he really post a pic?? dunno if I recall if he has in the past?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Where was I when Neo popped up, for real? At the airport LOL! Every holiday, birthday and special occasion I missed, I was, you guessed it ha.


Lol, sorry Annie. Kinetic was saying a couple weeks back how for as much as we converse he doesn't know what I look like but knows what my wife and baby look like. So I figured I'd oblige him as I knew he was on. I thought you were on too actually. I'll throw one up again at some point. In the meantime, I've been told by several people that I look like a mix between Norm Mcdonald and Matthew McConaughey so try to picture that odd pairing.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, sorry Annie. Kinetic was saying a couple weeks back how for as much as we converse he doesn't know what I look like but knows what my wife and baby look like. So I figured I'd oblige him as I knew he was on. I thought you were on too actually. I'll throw one up again at some point. In the meantime, I've been told by several people that I look like a mix between Norm Mcdonald and Matthew McConaughey so try to picture that odd pairing.


LOL actually waiting for it is a good idea. That will give me some time to get my mind off 420 God. I'm sort of perseverating!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 8, 2013)

It's weird because at first I thought neo was Germanic. Then I thought half asian. Then a time maybe 1/4 white. Then I thought back to caucasian.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2013)

acouple years ago. 2 of the 3 dogs are gone..they were wonderful guys. Breakfast at 11:30 I'm ready, she is not hehehe


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2013)

kinetic said:


> It's weird because at first I thought neo was Germanic. Then I thought half asian. Then a time maybe 1/4 white. Then I thought back to caucasian.


Lol, it's weird because, and we talked about this before, my dad was adopted and we know absolutely nothing about his biological family. So I might be Germanic. Or half asian. Or maybe a 1/4 white. I don't know really. I can tell you the the older I get the more it seems to bother me.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 8, 2013)

Why can't i see pic of neo or 420god ?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2013)

Because they self destruct.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2013)

Cuz they snatched 'em..

Didn't see Neo, but 429God is a good looking young man....kinda skinny but he'll fill in


----------



## clint308 (Dec 8, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Cuz they snatched 'em..
> 
> Didn't see Neo, but 429God is a good looking young man....kinda skinny but he'll fill in


What do you mean ? did they post them , then quickly take them off again ?
I would have loved to see them ?
Just curious i guess


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2013)

They could possibly be revived for some money, bwahahaha.

Just kidding... I only save pics of the pretty girls.


----------



## 420God (Dec 9, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Cuz they snatched 'em..
> 
> Didn't see Neo, but 429God is a good looking young man....kinda skinny but he'll fill in


This is from a while ago but I'm still the same if not bigger.

I've been trying to add a few more pounds of muscle.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 9, 2013)

420God said:


> This is from a while ago but I'm still the same if not bigger.
> 
> I've been trying to add a few more pounds of muscle.


Hey man you are fuckin pumped
Great job
I'm glad you posted it again


----------



## 420God (Dec 9, 2013)

clint308 said:


> Hey man you are fuckin pumped
> Great job
> I'm glad you posted it again


Thanks, I posted a full face pic with my wife yesterday. Sorry that you missed it.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 9, 2013)

420God said:


> Thanks, I posted a full face pic with my wife yesterday. Sorry that you missed it.


pm me it , don't worry i'm not a pervert like someone else on here!


----------



## 420God (Dec 9, 2013)

clint308 said:


> pm me it , don't worry i'm not a pervert like someone else on here!


 

Sorry dude, one of those things you have to be present for. I post often enough you might catch one.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2013)

clint308 said:


> pm me it , don't worry i'm not a pervert like someone else on here!


I don't know man, you're the one asking dudes to pm you pictures of themselves. Seems quite pervy to me.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 9, 2013)

420God said:


> Sorry dude, one of those things you have to be present for. I post often enough you might catch one.


fair enough !!!
how long did you have it up ? 30sec ?
anyways i might catch 1 soon !!!!!
Great work bro


----------



## clint308 (Dec 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know man, you're the one asking dudes to pm you pictures of themselves. Seems quite pervy to me.


i'm not looking ta go camping with ya bro !
I'm not a peanutbutter trail rider !


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Cuz they snatched 'em..
> 
> Didn't see Neo, but 429God is a good looking young man....kinda skinny but he'll fill in


He'll do, he'll do just fine


----------



## kinetic (Dec 9, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> He'll do, he'll do just fine


you are so horny lately. Or atleast more comfortable expressing sexuality lately.


----------



## april (Dec 9, 2013)

420God said:


> This is from a while ago but I'm still the same if not bigger.
> 
> I've been trying to add a few more pounds of muscle.


Wow great abs!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 9, 2013)

My 6 pack turned into a Keg.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 9, 2013)

I had a well defined 4 pack for awhile. The bottom two were reserved for wheat and beer back then.


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> My 6 pack turned into a Keg.


mine turned into an entire brewery


----------



## kinetic (Dec 9, 2013)

View attachment 2922703
pic.


----------



## Bombur (Dec 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2922703
> pic.


Rockin the argyle!


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

heres a pic of me and freya half way through the pic i realize shes almost in my wine glass so im sorta starting to smile 

and than heres the pic after of me laughing


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2013)

Sunni are u growing at the moment?


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

yeah i have been since 2008. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2013)

One could argue you've been growing since conception.

*rimshot*

sorry it's freezing here and apparently stupid jokes are brought out by the cold


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> One could argue you've been growing since conception.
> 
> *rimshot*
> 
> sorry it's freezing here and apparently stupid jokes are brought out by the cold


hahah jig, i laughed! lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2013)

What strains are u growing?


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> What strains are u growing?


popping auto blue diesel and green crack right now check out my grow thread nothing in it atm but you could sub and wait until they sprout https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/759019-sunnis-grow-journal.html


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's me looking excited about my new smoking spot. Since we have a baby now, I'm not smoking in the house very much. At least I don't have to live out there like the animals.



edit: yes... I am using my old rez to act as a rain cover for the cat house.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> popping auto blue diesel and green crack right now check out my grow thread nothing in it atm but you could sub and wait until they sprout https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/759019-sunnis-grow-journal.html


Yea forshure!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 9, 2013)

Jig,

Looks like a cold smoke spot. I thought I had it bad in my shed..LOL!! Priceless picture BTW. I would have my ass in the car boxing that mutha out. 

My younger self is calling me a pussy though! I used to sleep in snow caves from time to time. Now I think [email protected]@@ that shit..


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

just damn cold out for this old man.. when I went out this am to take the kidlets to school.. I put some water over the back window to get rid of the ice/frost and then put the container back inside.. few mins later getting ready to get in the car.. I almost slipped on the water which had become ice on the ground.. been away from the cold temps too long I forgot how to act when it happens...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2013)

kinetic said:


> you are so horny lately. Or atleast more comfortable expressing sexuality lately.


It was a Married with Children quote  One of my very favorite shows. My hub has certain al bundyesque traits. LOL


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2013)

Grow buddy swears by Green crack.. said it was one of the better ones he's had.. ( user since the 70's) .. said the high was as advertised too.. full of energy.. I have tried it.. oddly dont recall the flavor.. but it didn't have any different effect on me then most of the ones I have smoked.. even the kush's dont make me sleepy just the same reaction.. 

now medibles on the other hand.. have an almost narcotic like effect on me at times.. pain free for hours.. and allows me to sleep past 3am 

grow buddy falls asleep on them..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Here's me looking excited about my new smoking spot. Since we have a baby now, I'm not smoking in the house very much. At least I don't have to live out there like the animals.
> 
> View attachment 2923054
> 
> edit: yes... I am using my old rez to act as a rain cover for the cat house.


Props for smoking outside. Much respect for a father willing to have his fun in the snow instead of filling baby with smoke.

My spot is a couch in the florida room. I have a special smoking jacket and wash my hands afterwards.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm gonna need to take a picture soon. Maybe I'll get brave and post tomorrow?


----------



## clint308 (Dec 9, 2013)

Jig man that shit looks cold , I never get snow where i live
At least you don't have to worry about drop bears ! 
Those things would be frozen stiff


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 10, 2013)

Time for another pic of me and the Mrs.



















I never frequent this thread because I cannot post pics of myself yet. Reading back through it a bit, I realize I am missing some good shit! Hopefully soon.....


----------



## clint308 (Dec 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Time for another pic of me and the Mrs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the spirit clayton !!!
More the merrier


----------



## james2500 (Dec 10, 2013)

from last summer&#8230;leslie takes HUGE image files, I can't change her&#8230;&#8230;..the iMac has 250g flash drive and a 1t disk and she's about 1/2 filled up the disk&#8230;.I have a 3t external when I get time I'll organize that&#8230;someday&#8230;..good to have a MacBook Pro&#8230;..2 people on one pc would cause friction in this house.

Eastern Washington State

Windy Ridge Mt St Helens Viewpoint

Gifford Pinchot National Forest&#8230;my Walt Whitman slouch

secret spot 

Leslie


----------



## james2500 (Dec 10, 2013)

Walt Whitman&#8230;...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 10, 2013)

My youngest Grandbaby.
He's the one with the plan...


----------



## james2500 (Dec 10, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> My youngest Grandbaby.
> He's the one with the plan...


TREMORS!!!! hey man you gotta have a plan


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> My youngest Grandbaby.
> He's the one with the plan...


fun being a grandparent huh? 

where you been hiding last few weeks??


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 10, 2013)

Love me some Walt , poor guy about lost it during the civil war, what a great mind and compassionate person . 



james2500 said:


> Walt Whitman&#8230;...
> 
> View attachment 2923816


----------



## james2500 (Dec 10, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Love me some Walt , poor guy about lost it during the civil war, what a great mind and compassionate person .


absolutely&#8230;..possibly a little light in his loafers before it became less of a stigma


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> absolutely&#8230;..possibly a little light in his loafers before it became less of a stigma


Didnt know about that, i know he was a prolific writer during the civil war.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> fun being a grandparent huh?
> 
> where you been hiding last few weeks??


Winter is hard on my joints, I get off work and die lol.
Love watching him most the time.....


----------



## kinetic (Dec 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> absolutely&#8230;..possibly a little light in his loafers before it became less of a stigma


More than possibly. A Great Writer.


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Winter is hard on my joints, I get off work and die lol.
> Love watching him most the time.....


my grandmonster...


----------



## james2500 (Dec 10, 2013)

kinetic said:


> More than possibly. A Great Writer.


I felt bad after posting that as I was lazy and didn't qualify my statement&#8230;..I just left it hanging out there unsupported&#8230;&#8230;.I only brought it up because it did have an impact on his reception in society and a hit on his legacy that has now been removed some.


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 10, 2013)

james2500 said:


> I felt bad after posting that as I was lazy and didn't qualify my statement&#8230;..I just left it hanging out there unsupported&#8230;&#8230;.I only brought it up because it did have an impact on his reception in society and a hit on his legacy that has now been removed some.


I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> My youngest Grandbaby.
> He's the one with the plan...


Looks like he inherited a sufficient amount of don't give a fuck too  Wonder what side of the family that came from? Pater familia?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> my grandmonster...


Just keep dirtsurfr's grandson far away......... that's the man with the plan


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 10, 2013)

My stepson doing his random shit. And got my son on camera in the tub 
View My Video


----------



## james2500 (Dec 11, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Winter is hard on my joints, I get off work and die lol.
> Love watching him most the time.....


i bet you have that "alpha dog" approach to work&#8230;I did. I couldn't stand not being the best in a crew, not that i was always #! but I always worked at trying&#8230;&#8230;there's a story behind that but it's too long to type right now&#8230;..I should have another toke hahahah


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2013)

james2500 said:


> absolutely&#8230;..possibly a little light in his loafers before it became less of a stigma


Stigma indeed! I remember seeing people involuntarily committed for just that behavior! I was horrified but when you are the student you keep your mouth shut and get through, vowing to change things, when you are the teacher. That's why I think every young guy on this board should consider a career in law enforcement.

Change only happens from within. If we don't step up and take those positions when we see the inequalities, do we have a leg to stand upon to complain?

What really frightens me is the fact the youth are becoming disenfranchised, calling for external change, historically synonymous with civil war.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> What really frightens me is the fact the youth are becoming disenfranchised, calling for external change, historically synonymous with civil war.


Well, we will just have to give them more vapid music and television. Really crank up the war mongering culture we are, were violence has permeated everything.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Well, we will just have to give them more vapid music and television. Really crank up the war mongering culture we are, were violence has permeated everything.


Oh that's all smoke and mirrors. We are apex predators from way back. We have all the violence built in us. The problem we have today is we are not teaching our kids about how to sublimate those urges. Worse we are heading into a disparity of wealth that breeds a fight. You can not disenfranchise 99% of the population unless you are getting ready to de-populate. 

How do our kids engage in this war? How do they fight the drones? Exoskeletons are online, full drones are being tested. The biologicals are almost perfect. They are finishing the statistical medical model. I do not want to see the next 100 years. I am grateful for my arrythmia.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2013)

Me in the morning before my coffee. 





The love of my life.


----------



## Grojak (Dec 11, 2013)

james2500 said:


> from last summerleslie takes HUGE image files, I can't change her..the iMac has 250g flash drive and a 1t disk and she's about 1/2 filled up the disk.I have a 3t external when I get time I'll organize thatsomeday..good to have a MacBook Pro..2 people on one pc would cause friction in this house.
> 
> Leslie
> View attachment 2923777



A trail with a bench and boardwalk, you must be on the west side of the Oly's, Hoh Rainforest perhaps, just off 101? I'm just a dude from Kansas who moved to Port Angeles 8 years ago, fleeing from that god awful, illegal to grow state (thats another story) was the best choice I ever made. I invested in a low budget DSLR about 4 years ago to try to capture those shots that only few get to see (I love to hike). I'm still working on it, it's rare that I actually get the shot to look as well or better than it was to be there, but when you do, oh man what a feeling.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Me in the morning before my coffee.
> 
> View attachment 2925059
> 
> ...


You look great and Esther looks so beautiful and happy.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2013)

I, for one, am excited to see the next 100 years. Not sure I'll be excited about being 134, oh well. Trade offs.

I probably posted this before, but the law enforcement talk reminded me of it. I heart NY!


That's my cop pose


----------



## james2500 (Dec 11, 2013)

Grojak said:


> A trail with a bench and boardwalk, you must be on the west side of the Oly's, Hoh Rainforest perhaps, just off 101? I'm just a dude from Kansas who moved to Port Angeles 8 years ago, fleeing from that god awful, illegal to grow state (thats another story) was the best choice I ever made. I invested in a low budget DSLR about 4 years ago to try to capture those shots that only few get to see (I love to hike). I'm still working on it, it's rare that I actually get the shot to look as well or better than it was to be there, but when you do, oh man what a feeling.


That's on the Washington coast just north of Long Beach&#8230;it's in fact at a wildlife Refuge called Willapa State something or other&#8230;..we make day trips from home in cougar and Up by Forks and Olympic Penninsula we would need to overnight, which i fully intend to do next spring&#8230;I try to shoot at 100 ISO most times and as large an F stop as is reasonable while still having some choices on the shutter speed and I bracket&#8230;..take a ton of exposures at different settings to find the one I like, imagine trying that with a film camera&#8230;&#8230;I also quit using post capture editing&#8230;


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2013)

Jig, that dude on your left in the pic looks like he may partake after work!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I, for one, am excited to see the next 100 years. Not sure I'll be excited about being 134, oh well. Trade offs.
> 
> I probably posted this before, but the law enforcement talk reminded me of it. I heart NY!
> 
> ...


Yeah, they can have Bratton back.
How much snow you guys got up there now?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, they can have Bratton back.
> How much snow you guys got up there now?


Where I am not much. Enough to cover everything, turn into ice, and make doing anything outside trecherous. I have never experienced frozen earth before. I had to dig out a path to the cat house yesterday using a fucking pick axe. It took a bit to break through the frozen snow, but once through the frozen ground stopped it in it's tracks. Never thought I'd be pickaxing a path in Southern California.


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Jig, that dude on your left in the pic looks like he may partake after work!


my dyslexia kicked in on this post.. as did the medibles.. not saying what I thought you said.. but this gif would explain a bit


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2013)

gioua said:


> my dyslexia kicked in on this post.. as did the medibles.. not saying what I thought you said.. but this gif would explain a bit


That's funny my man.
Having had to deal with white power groups trying to intimidate my mom I assure you that's far from the case for me.


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)

gioua said:


> my dyslexia kicked in on this post.. as did the medibles.. not saying what I thought you said.. but this gif would explain a bit




GWN.. check the mod forum.. I really misread there.. damn.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You look great and Esther looks so beautiful and happy.


I just started doing P90X again so hopefully in 2-3 weeks I will lose those last 15 lbs from pregnancy. Bleh.

I will be braver with pictures once I start losing more weight.


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just started doing P90X again so hopefully in 2-3 weeks I will lose those last 15 lbs from pregnancy. Bleh.
> 
> I will be braver with pictures once I start losing more weight.


if i can do it you can do it!


----------



## SFguy (Dec 11, 2013)

sfguy is back from a county mandate HIATUS.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 11, 2013)

Damn! Who's the hottie Sf? Tell her she should join RIU then post more pics in this here thread. /end sleaze.


----------



## Bombur (Dec 11, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Damn! Who's the hottie Sf? Tell her she should join RIU then post more pics in this here thread. /end sleaze.


Think it's his mom. Or maybe she just tans a lot..


----------



## neosapien (Dec 11, 2013)

Lol, shit. I hope not. No disrespect ment SF if that is indeed your mom.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 11, 2013)

Non taken neosapien lmfao.... It's my lady not mom fuckers there is a bit of a age gap.... Can you say cougar????


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 11, 2013)

SFguy said:


> Non taken neosapien lmfao.... It's my lady not mom fuckers. It there is a bit of a age gap.... Can you say cougar????


Dude, i think i know exactly where that sign is, im in b town alot and live up the way just a bit.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 11, 2013)

i took that pic a couple years ago when i was out gettin stoned and definitely thought it was profile worthy its the background on my home computer too... i really like how the arrow is pionting up into the sunset/hills about 15 mins after i took the picture it was dark.. really awesoem sunsets here on the central coast got a thread i can check out somedude?


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 11, 2013)

SFguy said:


> i took that pic a couple years ago when i was out gettin stoned and definitely thought it was profile worthy its the background on my home computer too... i really like how the arrow is pionting up into the sunset/hills about 15 mins after i took the picture it was dark.. really awesoem sunsets here on the central coast got a thread i can check out somedude?


Im mostly over here https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true-169.html . I like the central coast but man is it bloodthirsty out here, im ready to move to L.A. To much cut throat bs going on here for me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2013)

I love how all the guys were first to rep the crotch shot. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 11, 2013)

Have you ever tried singing at your phone while doing a selfie? Your mouth moves after the words of the song. Trippy.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Here's me looking excited about my new smoking spot. Since we have a baby now, I'm not smoking in the house very much. At least I don't have to live out there like the animals.
> 
> View attachment 2923054
> 
> edit: yes... I am using my old rez to act as a rain cover for the cat house.


lmfao jig... it looks well.... BURRRR!!!!


----------



## james2500 (Dec 11, 2013)

I lived in Redondo Beach in the early '70's it was pretty chill back then


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 11, 2013)

james2500 said:


> I lived in Redondo Beach in the early '70's it was pretty chill back then


Up further they have taken a huge hit, jobs are scares and those with one will cut anybody, hurt anybody and lie lie lie , i really miss my midwest ethics.
There isnt another ac guy who can touch me for 100 miles but these hacks keep working, and the customers love paying over and over for the same thing, professionally im in anguish, thats why im moving, only have two great loves in my life and i married the other, im out of here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i think/hope


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2013)

Los Angeles isn't exactly the hot plate of ethical behavior. I hope you don't find it worse than where you are.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bend oregon is peaceful, ski bums and old hippies


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Los Angeles isn't exactly the hot plate of ethical behavior. I hope you don't find it worse than where you are.


Thing is, theres alot of work for a guy like me, i only need a few friends since most people suck anyway and only honest people seem to like me so i kinda weed them out


----------



## SFguy (Dec 11, 2013)

Bombur said:


> Think it's his mom. Or maybe she just tans a lot..



wheres your thread bombur? i havnt seen anything u got but u got alot of gum bumpin posts ... put up or shut up


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just cuz it's been awhile...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2013)

La familia


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Lost his first tooth thanks to a banana lol


----------



## Bombur (Dec 11, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> La familia


And I thought my clan was big! Good looking family


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2013)

So fuck it I'm gonna blow this bitch up lol


----------



## gioua (Dec 11, 2013)

1. what's the sign on the garage door read?
2. great pics and family.. the banana's are lethal..
3. where the heck ya been hiding??


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2013)

The garage door says we got drunk here after the party lol, and yes bananas are lethal.


Oh and I've been busy with the house and getting everything back up and running. But giggles is back now


----------



## ButchyBoy (Dec 11, 2013)

I will play!

Halloween party.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 11, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^any pm's from Nether Region yet?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^any pm's from Nether Region yet?


(courtesy drop bear warning for Clint30


----------



## slowbus (Dec 11, 2013)

lol,poor clint has a fan


----------



## clint308 (Dec 11, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> (courtesy drop bear warning for Clint30
> 
> View attachment 2925721


Hahahahahahah Classic


----------



## clint308 (Dec 11, 2013)

slowbus said:


> lol,poor clint has a fan


Ya for me 1 is better than none !!!!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## gioua (Dec 13, 2013)

We get the grandbaby at 9 am Saturday!!

got these in the mail today



















had to scan them..


----------



## potpimp (Dec 15, 2013)

james2500 said:


> Bend oregon is peaceful, ski bums and old hippies


Damn, I would fit in perfectly!


----------



## donnydoggy (Dec 15, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Damn, I would fit in perfectly!


yep u old bum u would
move there i can come visit FAB


----------



## clint308 (Dec 15, 2013)

I found these pics you might like !
A trip to Thailand quiet a few years back
Just a couple of randem pics while i were there , Some of the pics are from an orchid farm , elephant farm , a hill tribe that make blankets and stuff from pure Thai silk , all things are hand made 
There is also a couple of pics in Bangkok , at temples and a street shot , if you like the pics i have heaps more of them !


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 15, 2013)

^^^^takes me back. I spent 6 mths there last time.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 15, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^^^takes me back. I spent 6 mths there last time.


6 months wow , i wish , i spent 3 weeks there .
I love that place !


----------



## gioua (Dec 15, 2013)

some pics from yesterday


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 15, 2013)

clint308 said:


> 6 months wow , i wish , i spent 3 weeks there .
> I love that place !


I went for 3 weeks the first time! Keep going and you'll stay longer too!!


----------



## james2500 (Dec 17, 2013)

forest roads and water falls

View attachment 2931803
View attachment 2931804
View attachment 2931805
View attachment 2931806
View attachment 2931807
View attachment 2931808


----------



## Grojak (Dec 17, 2013)

^^ Snoqualmie Falls?


----------



## james2500 (Dec 17, 2013)

Grojak said:


> ^^ Snoqualmie Falls?


In the Cascades close to Mt St Helens&#8230;.The Lewis River


----------



## gioua (Dec 17, 2013)

nakie grandbaby....


----------



## Cpappa27 (Dec 17, 2013)

Striper fishing in Salisbury MA. Hot as fuck that day, Im sure the alcohol didn't help.And this one I was drunk at Newburyport sitting on a statue type thing. Good Times


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2013)

Another family photo.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2013)

beautiful looking family 420!


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Here's me looking excited about my new smoking spot. Since we have a baby now, I'm not smoking in the house very much. At least I don't have to live out there like the animals.
> 
> View attachment 2923054
> 
> edit: yes... I am using my old rez to act as a rain cover for the cat house.


I know! Being a responsible parent sucks. I get sooo cold in the garage this time of year.


----------



## clint308 (Dec 22, 2013)

420God said:


> Another family photo.


Nice pic of the family 420 !
Absolutly beautifull


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 23, 2013)

Some local glass I got the other day


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> View attachment 2939020 Some local glass I got the other day


Do you bite your finger nails?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

What is that glass? Looks like a bowl for a bong but no downstem part? Is it like a chillum?

It's cool whatever it is.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 23, 2013)

420God said:


> Do you bite your finger nails?


I bite the fuck outta my nails when im driving with weed LOL


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> I bite the fuck outta my nails when im driving with weed LOL


 

It's a nice looking piece, really like the colors.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> What is that glass? Looks like a bowl for a bong but no downstem part? Is it like a chillum?
> 
> It's cool whatever it is.


Just a little chillum. Picked it up for $20 even. Its a nice little "one hitter" as my rents would call it Lol.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 23, 2013)

420God said:


> Do you bite your finger nails?




def not a farmer,or a plumber


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

slowbus said:


> def not a farmer,or a plumber


ewwww, took me a minute, but yeah... ewwww


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> ewwww, took me a minute, but yeah... ewwww


If you've ever cleaned a clogged "J" trap you'll get this one right away.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 23, 2013)

Only when I make fudge!
View attachment 2939158


----------



## gioua (Dec 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Only when I make fudge!
> View attachment 2939158




how much Kief did you add?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 23, 2013)

Mother said I couldn't, it's for the Grandkids


----------



## gioua (Dec 23, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Mother said I couldn't, it's for the Grandkids


wise man..knows when to listen to mother..


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 23, 2013)

8 months in 6 ft 178 lbs 9.5% body fat




unleash the beast lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2013)

Damn bro... really impressive. It's fun watching the progress. Don't skip leg days!


----------



## slowbus (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^thats how I would look if........................................................................


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Damn bro... really impressive. It's fun watching the progress. Don't skip leg days!


Thanks man appreciate it, I never skip leg day I'm leg pressing 520 lbs for 12 reps right now, 220 lb compressions and extensions


----------



## neosapien (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, she had to wait 364 days for her first Christmas but my daughter did it with grace. And with that past, she is now officially 1 year old. Wow. Nothing truer than, "The older you get, the faster it goes".


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 26, 2013)

^^^gorgeous


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 26, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Well, she had to wait 364 days for her first Christmas but my daughter did it with grace. And with that past, she is now officially 1 year old. Wow. Nothing truer than, "The older you get, the faster it goes".
> 
> View attachment 2941156


Ive got one 24, 18,16 and ,,,,,,5. I really wish they where young again, their screw ups cost much , much less then.
Love that baby up, once she hits about 13 you will be the great satan,,,,until she hits about 16 or 17, nothing personal thats just how they roll.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 26, 2013)

My son and I doing a bit of yard work this past summer.


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 26, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Well, she had to wait 364 days for her first Christmas but my daughter did it with grace. And with that past, she is now officially 1 year old. Wow. Nothing truer than, "The older you get, the faster it goes".
> 
> View attachment 2941156


How time fly's it doesn't seem five minutes since we were all waiting patiently for her to arrive in this world, she was worth waiting for wasn't she bless her. x


----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> How time fly's it doesn't seem five minutes since we were all waiting patiently for her to arrive in this world, she was worth waiting for wasn't she bless her. x


I like NEO having a baby a month off from my Grandbaby.. now If I ever forget how old she is.. I can ask Neo how old his lil one is..


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 26, 2013)

mb we should have a "post pix of your baby" thread. they totally steal the show


----------



## kinetic (Dec 26, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> mb we should have a "post pix of your baby" thread. they totally steal the show



&#8203;...........


----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> I like NEO having a baby a month off from my Grandbaby.. now If I ever forget how old she is.. I can ask Neo how old his lil one is..


wonder if he will change his daughters birthday to like a week earlier then my Grandbaby.. that way I will remember to get a gift too..

this asking too much Neo??


----------



## james2500 (Dec 26, 2013)

cougars are solitary animals with an average turf of 50 sq mi......these prints looked to be 4 days old but stayed crisp...a pair for a few days of non stop grinding then they split. I know a lot of people have problems with cats predation...... the cats up here are like ghosts...haven't seen one yet.


----------



## gioua (Dec 26, 2013)

james2500 said:


> cougars are solitary animals with an average turf of 50 sq mi......these prints looked to be 4 days old but stayed crisp...a pair for a few days of non stop grinding then they split. I know a lot of people have problems with cats predation...... the cats up here are like ghosts...haven't seen one yet.
> 
> View attachment 2942010
> View attachment 2942011
> ...




^reminds me of Silver City In Seq Nat park... Only time I did shrooms was up there and we saw a mt lion while we were on the road in a buddies truck.. Cat walked about 20 feet in front of us.. starred at the truck for a few seconds and then jumped up a 15" ft cliff.. we were in awe.. it was a juvenile but still.. was not something I wanted to have to fend off.. 

oddly after seeing the cat.. we didnt even think about it returning and enjoyed the trip.. best and only shroom exp I had..


----------



## james2500 (Dec 27, 2013)

20 miles downstream this river is dammed up 3 times for hydro generation of electricity, here it's still wild..ran a long exposure to get the silky effect of water.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 27, 2013)

james2500 said:


> 20 miles downstream this river is dammed up 3 times for hydro generation of electricity, here it's still wild..ran a long exposure to get the silky effect of water.
> View attachment 2942999



Shots of that style are some of my favorites. This is a shot I took at Long Gong, a flooded cave in China.


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Shots of that style are some of my favorites. This is a shot I took at Long Gong, a flooded cave in China.
> 
> View attachment 2943011




slow shutter speeds make these pics.. in case anyone else wanted to try them


----------



## gioua (Dec 27, 2013)

or via a gaussian blur in PS and the art history brush
















much easier to shoot slower..


----------



## neosapien (Dec 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> slow shutter speeds make these pics.. in case anyone else wanted to try them


Yep, and be very very still lol.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 27, 2013)

Setting a mellow mood for tonight. About to get cozy and watch a movie hope all you folks enjoy your Friday evening


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh wait - I think I might have a quote that will help here.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 27, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh wait - I think I might have a quote that will help here.
> 
> View attachment 2943065


Shhhhh.... Library voice.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 27, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Shhhhh.... Library voice.


Hope his weed ain't too loud


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2013)

Went to Joshua Tree for Christmas. It was a bit cold out so baby brought her hat.

View attachment 2943372View attachment 2943373View attachment 2943374


----------



## botanist95 (Dec 28, 2013)

Me and the wife!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 28, 2013)

how _*you*_ doin?


----------



## sunni (Dec 28, 2013)

Lol I have a family holiday party tonight don't really wanna go


----------



## joe macclennan (Dec 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> Lol I have a family holiday party tonight don't really wanna go



ahh well have fun, and if you get bored or lonely.......call me


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 28, 2013)

they say you are what you drive...


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 28, 2013)

well look who just showed up.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> well look who just showed up.


just got back today. had bigger stuff to deal with the last few months.

i see you been busy...pushing 50k posts man...that's impressive. you going for the record?


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 28, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> they say you are what you drive...
> 
> View attachment 2943783 View attachment 2943781 View attachment 2943780


~clean ride, nice


----------



## neosapien (Dec 28, 2013)

That car is nice but the shifter looks funny and I think someone stole the clutch.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 28, 2013)

neosapien said:


> That car is nice but the shifter looks funny and I think someone stole the clutch.


clutch would be nice but i like paddle shifters better...look closely behind the steering wheel.

car is a beast...i love it. i dropped an apex arp chip in it and upgraded exhaust. 554hp, 523ft.lbs. of torque.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 28, 2013)

Never had a paddle shift. I just know when I drive automatics my left foot feels dumb as fuck and goes phantom. Pimp ride nonetheless.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 28, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Never had a paddle shift. I just know when I drive automatics my left foot feels dumb as fuck and goes phantom. Pimp ride nonetheless.


problem is no one makes a clutch anymore. not even the new 911 turbo S has a clutch. everyone has gone to paddle shifters, tiptronic, or "slap sticks". clutches are nice for really getting on a car but when you are driving in stop and go traffic or just around town they can be a little annoying in my opinion.


----------



## 420God (Dec 28, 2013)

I can get up to almost 45mph in this bad boy.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## clint308 (Dec 28, 2013)

The differant looks of me in 1 night
Drunk , baked and bored


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2013)

Why lie for the sake of lying


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 29, 2013)

Those are some funny self portraits clint


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> Why lie for the sake of lying


who's lying?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2013)

Trying out the new xmas gift...


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

thats a big ass bong.. I'd own it for a week maybe then it would be broken.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, yes it is. 

2ft to be exact lol and it better not break as thick as this mofo is. I think it weighs more then I do and I'm a big boy


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yes, yes it is.
> 
> 2ft to be exact lol and it better not break as thick as this mofo is. I think it weighs more then I do and I'm a big boy


Looks just like mine


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

You got a steal on your bong too Sunni. paid 30$ for one about 1 foot.. love it tho..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> Looks just like mine


Yea I love it.

Oh and I have those same cups lol!


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yea I love it.
> 
> Oh and I have those same cups lol!



I have the same web page she has...


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey me to! 

Fuck me I'm baked


----------



## gioua (Dec 29, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hey me to!
> 
> Fuck me I'm baked



I'm doing pretty good myself now too.. just had 1 more J before I head off to Church.. time to take the medibles..

damn I still want to do this in a 5-7-5 haiku format...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just got this belated Christmas present from a friend in Minneapolis. Fits my personality and is really heavy glass I love it


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> Looks just like mine


 Ok , tell the truth,,,,was that before you used it ,,ever??
I dont think mine come home that clean.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Ok , tell the truth,,,,was that before you used it ,,ever??
> I dont think mine come home that clean.


Yeah that was right out of the box when I brought it home from buying it


----------



## ebgood (Dec 29, 2013)

Niner time!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 29, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Niner time!!
> View attachment 2944981


 but everyone knows the raiders hold down the bay


----------



## ebgood (Dec 29, 2013)

Shit i just almost choked on my waterWhat the fuck did u just say? Lmfao!


----------



## ebgood (Dec 29, 2013)

The raiders cant hold down a ball


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Dec 29, 2013)

Dallas goes: Orton WTF!!


----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Niner time!!
> View attachment 2944981


Is this the 1st pic you have posted?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2013)

ebgood said:


> Niner time!!
> View attachment 2944981


please stomp da shit outta the green bay packers for us!!!!!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 30, 2013)

This is what 61 Christmases can do to a guy..


----------



## 420God (Dec 30, 2013)

theexpress said:


> please stomp da shit outta the green bay packers for us!!!!!!


This is from my wife and daughter.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2013)

420God said:


> This is from my wife and daughter.


 you have a lovely family.... I been trying to make one for a while wit many women... I never pull out.....


----------



## gioua (Dec 30, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> This is what 61 Christmases can do to a guy..
> View attachment 2945543


all in one day?


----------



## kinetic (Dec 30, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> but everyone knows the raiders hold down the bay


You mean bring down right?


----------



## ebgood (Dec 30, 2013)

gioua said:


> Is this the 1st pic you have posted?


Nah i have 3 or 4 up on here


theexpress said:


> please stomp da shit outta the green bay packers for us!!!!!!


Gladly. That should be an easy game


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2013)

clint308 said:


> The differant looks of me in 1 night
> Drunk , baked and bored
> View attachment 2944046


That's awesome way to spend an evening. Super fun.

I like the mitchell johnson look. Just need a shit load of tats now lol.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 30, 2013)

my chickens on the rotisserie tonight.


----------



## james2500 (Dec 31, 2013)

just a half mile walk in the forest, jurassic looking


----------



## gioua (Dec 31, 2013)

James you ever do any infrared work? Buddy I knew in TX sent out a few of his camera bodies to shoot only in IR.. some of his shots were amazing

did a quick ps edit on what the above would look like 







I sent ya a pm on his work


----------



## Organic Toker (Jan 5, 2014)

I wanted to be anonymous in this site and now am like what the hell, doesn't matter if someone sees this and I get the cops on my ass. 

So here it goes, deep breath.







A tool with the smudge tool! 

Cheers,

Toker.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 5, 2014)

finger and palm print analyization in progress..........


----------



## cdd10 (Jan 5, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> finger and palm print analyization in progress..........


Loops and whirls lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 5, 2014)

Wait I'll use my spectrograph goggles..


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 5, 2014)

gioua said:


> I sent ya a *pm* on his work


WOW...... that's a lot of powder mold!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 5, 2014)

View attachment 2953005View attachment 2953007

New pipe

View attachment 2953009View attachment 2953010View attachment 2953012

Used pipe.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Wait I'll use my spectrograph goggles..
> View attachment 2952996


----------



## ebgood (Jan 5, 2014)

theexpress said:


> please stomp da shit outta the green bay packers for us!!!!!!


Cant say we stomped.da.shit outta them but dammit we won!

NINERGANG!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 5, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2953005View attachment 2953007
> 
> New pipe


smokin in the girls room?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 5, 2014)

Just the best light in the house.

Fucking love that pipe.


----------



## Organic Toker (Jan 6, 2014)

Heeeeeeeee

I saw that coming! Nope they don't have my prints on the database anywhere. 

Please don't spectrophoto... how do you say that shit? 

Peace!!

Toker.


----------



## qroox (Jan 6, 2014)

clint308 said:


> A Camping spot our family and friends go to
> View attachment 2912871Some eel ready to go on the pan yumView attachment 2912877View attachment 2912878Me with the red hatView attachment 2912879My DadView attachment 2912881me and my daughter
> with my dads dog KaylaView attachment 2912882View attachment 2912872View attachment 2912873View attachment 2912874View attachment 2912875View attachment 2912876


dey took our jioooobs


----------



## clint308 (Jan 6, 2014)

qroox said:


> dey took our jioooobs


What does that mean bro ?


----------



## qroox (Jan 6, 2014)

clint308 said:


> What does that mean bro ?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=768h3Tz4Qik

can't believe you don't know southpark ^^


----------



## clint308 (Jan 7, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2953005View attachment 2953007
> 
> New pipe
> 
> ...


love tha pipe fp , do you find a pipe better than a bong ?
Do you use straight mj in your pipe or mix with tobacco ?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 7, 2014)

Pups are getting big.


----------



## gioua (Jan 7, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Pups are getting big.


I wanna be ensconced in puppies too...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 7, 2014)

Last weekend I ate some lsd and was layed out on the floor with all the dogs. There is a fourth whos not in that pic. My old man duke is nine and doesnt care much for cameras. Or anything anymore for that matter lol.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 7, 2014)

I have 5 dogs wreaking havoc on my dwelling. My bulldog is old and grumpy too, he's 9 and already passed his life expectancy! Then theres a Maltese and a Yorkie. The 2 odd looking ones are actually Yorkie/french bulldog. Mom got horny and got under the fence! They're all fixed now though!

Mom is only in the 12lb range yet her boys are up near 28lbs each. She had 4 total and we kept 2. You know whats weird too, both parents have cropped tails naturally yet all her pups had tails!


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2014)

now how cute are those guys!


----------



## BygonEra (Jan 7, 2014)

So cute! Look exactly like frenchie x yorkies lol... such an odd mix!


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

Wifey wanted a Yorkie so bad one year (about 15 years ago) so we had some neighbors who gave us a good deal on one.. *1st/last time I ever paid for a dog...* so we shelled out $200 for one and she got it for a Birthday gift..

I thought she was the one who was suppose to care for it.. I was at the time.. not a fan of small dogs.. I like the pits/rots/dobies/labs/boxers so a little ratt dog was not gonna get any love from me.. she left me to do all the fun work and she just got to enjoy the puppy.. Had it for a few years and then ended up giving it to a relative who already had 5 of them.. was the last Dog she ever wanted too.. (well she does love Roxy.. but I think that's just cuz she's a loveable turd)



I also noticed my selfies have decreased with my increasingly shittier cell I am getting.. Went from a LG lucid (great cell and camera.. posted selfies and pics many times with it.... lost this while helping wifey air up her tire before work one day.. left it on top of her car.. so I used my old black berry storm... shitty phone.. but it was TOP of the line when I got it... I was so impressed.. then days later.. I was like WTF no appss for this crap... and posted a few pics from that one.. new cell is a pantech jest 2

crappy camera.. crappy cell.... no apps.. no internet.. 


^not gonna proof read this.. it was mediblespeak







egads thats a big ass image


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a big head


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 8, 2014)

clint308 said:


> love tha pipe fp , do you find a pipe better than a bong ?
> Do you use straight mj in your pipe or mix with tobacco ?


I have actually never used a bong before.  I have only smoked joints, blunts and pipes. I like steamrollers and sherlocks so far.

That pipe is soooo smooth. I smoked some leftover from New Years in it (that had been in a plastic container and dryed out quite a bit) and half the bowl lit up but it didn't make me cough like a joint or straight pipe would of. A little ahem and I was fine. Me likey.

I would never add tobacco to my marijuana unless I had grown it myself. Fuck all those additives.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 8, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> View attachment 2955768
> 
> I have a big head


I think the hoodie makes it look big. I bet it looks nice without hoodie.

I like round heads. Hubby has a round head. They look good shaved/cut short.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 8, 2014)

Btw there will be more pics of me in weeks to come. 

I can do 7 divebombers. For those in the know.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 8, 2014)

I was thinking head like a house cat before I scrolled down to the text. wouldn't have said it first though.


----------



## gioua (Jan 8, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Btw there will be more pics of me in weeks to come.
> 
> I can do 7 divebombers. For those in the know.



I watch someone do about 2


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 9, 2014)

gioua said:


> http://i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/phones/31720-xlarge/Pantech-Jest-2.jpg[/IMG]


no apps, no camera, does have internet(tho I never use it)

daughter told me I have a dinosaur phone


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 9, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> ... I have a dinosaur phone


still have this for text....


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jan 9, 2014)

Had to put this somewhere it came out so cool lol

Be well all,

FJG


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 9, 2014)

Medibles on xmas


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 10, 2014)

View attachment 2958978hahaha me pumpkin head


----------



## gioua (Jan 10, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2953005View attachment 2953007
> 
> New pipe
> 
> ...









^Would bang.....



















that pipe against something and break it...


----------



## clint308 (Jan 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Btw there will be more pics of me in weeks to come.
> 
> I can do 7 divebombers. For those in the know.


I can do belly wackers, straight dives , summersault , back dive , i can swim good aswell hahahahahah lol
I would like to se you do a divebomb FP
I'm curious now !


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Wait I'll use my spectrograph goggles..
> View attachment 2952996


Yes you rock this look! Wait, is this a picture of you in time out? Where's the man with the plan, your grandson? Did he throw you under the bus?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2953005View attachment 2953007
> 
> New pipe
> 
> ...


GREAT pipe and you look terrific! I love your haircut, to cute.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2014)

Me a few years back walking The Great Wall of China.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

gioua said:


> ^Would bang.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why I bought an ashtray with a silicone rim and ash knocker.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ZDA93G/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

clint308 said:


> I can do belly wackers, straight dives , summersault , back dive , i can swim good aswell hahahahahah lol
> I would like to se you do a divebomb FP
> I'm curious now !


It is basically a vinyasa but from a downward dog position with feet spread.

It looks dirty.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 11, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> GREAT pipe and you look terrific! I love your haircut, to cute.


Yeah I am so glad I found this glassblower. All the online headshops are expensive and look the same. I wanted an original piece.


----------



## sunni (Jan 11, 2014)

my grandparents


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2014)

Found a pic from my clubbing days.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bubbles anyone....


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 12, 2014)

Ge those coals off that shesha before you burn it bro


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Bubbles anyone....


That chick to your left looks like someone brained her with an ax handle.
Is she that stoned or is it just "unfortunate" timing by the photographer ?

What's she holding ?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 12, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2959264my grandparents


mb a bad pic. they look like they could be the same person.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2014)

Mom & Dad's wedding with both sets of Grandparents.

View attachment 2960505


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 12, 2014)

I love old B&W. A slice of history right there.


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 12, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shisha


----------



## gioua (Jan 12, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I love old B&W. A slice of history right there.


I got to restore my wife's Grandfolks 70 year old wedding photo's plus create a slide show...

gotta find that again


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 12, 2014)

Here's an old B&W of my last dog and I. Something about B&W, seems so much more nostalgic than colour.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 12, 2014)

20 years ago qualifies for nostalgia my dear! I have plenty of nostalgic pictures too!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 12, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> This is what 61 Christmases can do to a guy..
> View attachment 2945543


I love it man!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 12, 2014)

Nite all!  zzzzzzzz


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Here's an old B&W of my last dog and I. Something about B&W, seems so much more nostalgic than colour.


Wow, that's one sexy bitch. You don't look too bad yourself Lahada.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 12, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Here's an old B&W of my last dog and I. Something about B&W, seems so much more nostalgic than colour.


when i get to spain your gona have to give me a list of spots to go to.. and seed depo's


----------



## clint308 (Jan 12, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Here's an old B&W of my last dog and I. Something about B&W, seems so much more nostalgic than colour.


I love that pic lahada !!!


----------



## clint308 (Jan 12, 2014)

Snapper fishing years ago ...


----------



## slowbus (Jan 12, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^nice.Thats some good eats


----------



## clint308 (Jan 13, 2014)

tHE WEATHER FOR THE NEXT WEEK IS MIN 39 C TOMORROW WILL BE 43C
Some pics taken out of the second story of our house !
sORRY BOUT SOME BLURRED ONES .


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2014)

I may or may not of had a few edibles in this pic...


----------



## supchaka (Jan 14, 2014)

Is that a little pizza on your shirt


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Is that a little pizza on your shirt


Lol no it says Mac brand.


----------



## Littlebigpap (Jan 14, 2014)

StaySafe420 said:


> I gave Mary Jane a chance... and we've been in love ever since


I think she's stealing your money......


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

peace out hair.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 14, 2014)

Awww sunni  your still stupid hot but i miss your hair already


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

oh well get over it ive debated in chopping it off for over a year now, decided to do it.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 14, 2014)

I like the new doo Sunni. Always was a sucker for girls with short hair.


----------



## Rawrb (Jan 14, 2014)

looks nice sunni


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Fuck it.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 14, 2014)

ecsdf1 said:


> Fuck it.
> View attachment 2962251 View attachment 2962252 View attachment 2962261 View attachment 2962263


one can see the progression of highness from barely high to stoned


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 14, 2014)

lol, that last pic was like....damn, what I got in the fridge?....hahah


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 14, 2014)

Sexy bud girlz up in here


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> Sexy bud girlz up in here


Awesome.


----------



## april (Jan 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2962193View attachment 2962194peace out hair.


 looks super sexy hun! Growing it out will suck later..been there lol.. thats why i grew mine out so long! U gonna toss in some other colours??


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

Nah I like the brown plus when it. Does grow out it's so close to my natural color I won't look retarded


----------



## april (Jan 14, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> Sexy bud girlz up in here


Are they firm?


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 14, 2014)

well are they ?


----------



## april (Jan 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> Nah I like the brown plus when it. Does grow out it's so close to my natural color I won't look retarded


U have a nice neck! Excellent rear view if I do say so . I just kept cutting it as it grew..I never looked retarded ...might have looked like I lost a fight with a weed wacker... damn let me see if I can dig up a few pics of my old do...almost the same as you have..but that was 15 yrs ago and my tips were bleached blond lol


----------



## canndo (Jan 14, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> thanks. I am a bit of a cougar but ... age aint nothin but a number but so is 'age difference'. besides I'm all stocked up on cougar cubs. thanks



Funny, I keep reciting that to my prostate, and my hairline, and my waistline and my arches and that crick in my neck and most especially the enrollment page in the Obamacare web site.

No, age ain't nothing but a number - the number of teeth you got left, the number of drinks you've had, the number of cigars you've smoked and the number of divorces you've endured.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 14, 2014)

april said:


> Are they firm?


Compared to yours? I dont know?


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 14, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> well are they ?


I doubt thell be one upped today, thats all im sayin about those


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2014)

What in the hell did I miss, what are we asking if it's firm?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 14, 2014)

my sac


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 14, 2014)

I just cut my locks but no picture, I did find this one it's about 12 years old...
Still on parole as an undercover Hippy.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 14, 2014)

Flair Hair on Left.... My hair on Right...

So, why do random strangers .....
Tell me "I got the Grey one..."


----------



## Kanaplya (Jan 14, 2014)

2010 Outdoor Grow


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 14, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> Sexy bud girlz up in here


She says thanks for all the likes guys


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 14, 2014)

She says this ones better so i should put it up..........ok


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 14, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> I just cut my locks but no picture, I did find this one it's about 12 years old...
> Still on parole as an undercover Hippy.
> View attachment 2962630



Liken the av best, here..........more up to date, I'm guessing, plus, the one hitter says it all............my profile pic. will have to do for now, as my son , and man , are already pissed as hell , I uploaded even that one, and ya can't even see me. My hairs braided there, but my waist length hair, is my pride and joy, at my age.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 14, 2014)

Sunni noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Sunni noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


You can't unsee it - it's too late.


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I think she looks fine.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 15, 2014)

ecsdf1 said:


> I think she looks fine.


I agree, she could wear a dress made of garden burgers and shed look great. I just like long hair on chicks :/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Kanaplya (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## see4 (Jan 16, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Here's an old B&W of my last dog and I. Something about B&W, seems so much more nostalgic than colour.



damn. i never knew. you are pretty fuckin hot.


----------



## see4 (Jan 16, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> Sexy bud girlz up in here


she coming too?


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 16, 2014)

see4 said:


> she coming too?


Nope, i wish she was cause it would make pool time way more fun but she cant get the time off work


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Jan 16, 2014)

In Rapid City last year..


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2014)

Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 17, 2014)

ok............I'm trying to do this..........hopin' it works, here..........HOLY CRAP........IT WORKED !!!!!!!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 17, 2014)

^^oh i thought you were a male originally. can't judge a book by its cover i guess. your stock just went up


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2965493


Loving that shirt, dude !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 17, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> ^^oh i thought you were a male originally. can't judge a book by its cover i guess. your stock just went up


LMAO...........shares in tiny roach !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 17, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> ok............I'm trying to do this..........hopin' it works, here..........HOLY CRAP........IT WORKED !!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2965530


Can't get it the right size, though ........AAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHH


----------



## kinetic (Jan 17, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> Can't get it the right size, though ........AAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHH


Go to edit post. Bottom right hand corner by your post. Hit edit, when the box comes up with your post containing your pic double click on the pic. A box will open giving you a size selection. choose the one you want and save. Presto Chango!


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 17, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Go to edit post. Bottom right hand corner by your post. Hit edit, when the box comes up with your post containing your pic double click on the pic. A box will open giving you a size selection. choose the one you want and save. Presto Chango!


OK..........goin back to try it............wish me luck......LOLZ

Thank you.............it worked !!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2962193View attachment 2962194peace out hair.


Loved your hair but you're still hot.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 17, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Loved your hair and now *you're hotter yet* .


fixed it for you


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 18, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> ^^oh i thought you were a male originally. can't judge a book by its cover i guess. your stock just went up



lol, how do you think she got to "beyond repute" @ such warp speed?


we like to make the ladies feel welcome


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 18, 2014)

i know man. first she was like "i'm too timid, i don't even know how to post pix." now she's unstoppable. i've seen her post in EVERY forum. have we created a monster? psyche...lol...just kiddin. rock on tiny roach.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## slowbus (Jan 20, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> ^^oh i thought you were a male originally. can't judge a book by its cover i guess. your stock just went up



why would you think she had a sex channge?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 20, 2014)

not a sex change. i just automatically think most members are male unless there's some cue to the contrary. guess i'm sexist.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2014)

Yep this is what 4 1g edibles and a couple bowls will do to yea. Today was a good day.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 20, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> i know man. first she was like "i'm too timid, i don't even know how to post pix." now she's unstoppable. i've seen her post in EVERY forum. have we created a monster? psyche...lol...just kiddin. rock on tiny roach.


It's alive , It's alive !!!!!!!!!
"I'm to shy to post on this thread " , Me very small , you lie very big ! hahaha


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 21, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> ^^oh i thought you were a male originally. can't judge a book by its cover i guess. your stock just went up


AHH.....now I getwhy I got that first "friend request" ? , huh? 

LOLZ ..........it's cool though, I just wonder , what it says about me, that I have more "online " friends, than R L , friends. Admittedly , timid in TRW, and more outgoing , behind a P C screen..........but..........tis a sad statement on me.........


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 21, 2014)

slowbus said:


> why would you think she had a sex channge?


Wait.........wait , wait.......I know my profile pic , may look a tad boyish , because I have tiny Muscles , because I'm a tiny broad, but........sex change,........ME ?

No fucking way...........maybe I'm not the pic . being talked about here.......but ,just............like...........no no no.........and oh fuck , etc.........


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 21, 2014)

me and a bud in vegas


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2014)

Checking out my new bed


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 21, 2014)

Phills Game


----------



## CoolDudeStuff (Jan 23, 2014)

Me, before a night out with my buddies..
It's too risky for me to show my face!

Cheers!


----------



## ebgood (Jan 23, 2014)

my birfday gurl and me


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 23, 2014)

Happy b day to your girl Eb.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Happy b day to your girl Eb.


Ty giggs....


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 23, 2014)

ebgood said:


> my birfday gurl and me



yep....now that looks like a guy I'd burn down with ^.......thought so 

happy bday to eb's girl from joe


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2014)

Happy birthday Princess.
And she's a Cutie !


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yep this is what 4 1g edibles and a couple bowls will do to yea. Today was a good day.
> 
> View attachment 2968946


fucking giggles bro.... u make parenting look so easy.... he is all like yeah ima just get fucked up and let xbox raise my children... lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2014)

theexpress said:


> fucking giggles bro.... u make parenting look so easy.... he is all like yeah ima just get fucked up and let xbox raise my children... lol


Something to be said for being laid back.


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 24, 2014)

clint308 said:


> It's alive , It's alive !!!!!!!!!
> "I'm to shy to post on this thread " , Me very small , you lie very big ! hahaha
> View attachment 2969173View attachment 2969176View attachment 2969178View attachment 2969174



LMAO............fuck you all..........not timid now..........having a fucking blast at this place. LOOK OUT.............derails comin soon........nah, i jk.

and I stopped tryin to spell so properly as its really apain in the ass , especially when I be buzzed............so , miss spells headin your way daily now.

My man actually SAID........ I'm playing my game, could you go bug that stoner place , and leave me alone ......??????????

Plus........theres some way cool threads in here, once you stick a toe in..........your lost to the place......thats a compliment actually........ok........I'll stfu , now.


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 24, 2014)

ebgood said:


> my birfday gurl and me
> 
> View attachment 2972365


This is awesome..........she's adorable . Happy Birthday cutie in the polka dots...........enjoy your youth............it be gone way to fast !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 24, 2014)

^^ ellipses ellipses......you sure like ellipses......

me too but damn


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 24, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 2970045Phills Game



Your a bit young to be gettin high, huh?

No.........jokin, here..........very handsome child , you have there, my friend ...........s/be a proud daddy !!!!!!!!


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 24, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> ^^ ellipses ellipses......you sure like ellipses......
> 
> me too but damn



I'm actually workin on my ellipses....I swear !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 24, 2014)

i get dizzy sometimes trying to keep up. 

I think that's why gioua has been so quiet lately.

he's still counting em LOL


----------



## clint308 (Jan 24, 2014)

ebgood said:


> my birfday gurl and me
> 
> View attachment 2972365


Happy birthday little miss eb , i hope you had a great day !!!!



tiny roach said:


> LMAO............fuck you all..........not timid now..........having a fucking blast at this place. LOOK OUT.............derails comin soon........nah, i jk.
> 
> and I stopped tryin to spell so properly as its really apain in the ass , especially when I be buzzed............so , miss spells headin your way daily now.
> 
> ...


Fuck you to You tiny little thread raping person you lol
Sounds like a sweet deal , your man plays his game and tells you to jump on riu .
Sounds like me but my missus sits at the tv and i'm on the pc !!!
I'm so glad you are relaxing on the whole spelling thing , When your baked who cares if its spelt correct ...



tiny roach said:


> I'm actually workin on my ellipses....I swear !!!!!!!!!!


You better be 



joe macclennan said:


> i get dizzy sometimes trying to keep up.
> 
> I think that's why gioua has been so quiet lately.
> 
> he's still counting em LOL


Hahaha me too , i get dizzy az reading some of tiny's posts
Gioua should be back next week , Tiny is slowing down so she said !!!


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2014)

to date there have been 34621 of these ----------->.......................... <-----------------

but half are mine..............................


----------



## clint308 (Jan 24, 2014)

gioua said:


> to date there have been 34621 of these ----------->.......................... <-----------------
> 
> but half are mine..............................


love ya work G !!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2014)

...............but mine are bigger................


----------



## gioua (Jan 24, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> ...............but mine are bigger................



even the Ladies dont brag about having large periods... sicko!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2014)

changed it for you


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

sleeping


----------



## clint308 (Jan 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> View attachment 2972727sleeping


OOOOOOHHHHHHH how cute , daddy and baby having sleepies !!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

And all my RIU friends are within arms reach.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> View attachment 2972727sleeping


You sure your not just waiting for someone to post some dank in club 6, I see the laptop, no reason to be coy lol


----------



## clint308 (Jan 24, 2014)

That's the best part ! no matter where you live you're riu friends are just a keyboard away !!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

Cool too because we are all over the world. I'm freezing my ass off, while you guys have a nice hot summer going on. 

Cheers to your countrymen for letting England win something on their tour finally.



jigfresh said:


> And all my RIU friends are within arms reach.





giggles26 said:


> You sure your not just waiting for someone to post some dank in club 6, I see the laptop, no reason to be coy lol


Beat you to it gigs.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cheers to your countrymen for letting England win something on their tour finally.
Go the ashes bro !!!!!!!!!
Aussie Aussie Aussie Oie Oie Oie , you pommy fucker lol joke bro !!!
All in good fun my fellow english speaking good person !
Had any fish and chips or mushy peas and a pie lately ? 
What about jelly eel ?
Just fuckin with ya bro [email protected] all good .
My best work mate was from sheffeild (sorry if i fucked up tha spelling )
He was a cool dude !
"You aussie convict he would say " then i would say you pommy rascist fucking cunt , go eat your mushy fuckin peas and shit . 
Then he would say "Folk off yo ossie rasict bastard " Then i said "get a ocean going sea mullet up ya !!!!"
We had a great fun time working together , You have to be there so why not make it fun and have a laugh





Beat you to it gigs.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm a complete fake. American born and raised. Visited Oz long before I ever crossed the Atlantic, but only fell in love with cricket when I started frequenting London the past few years. While I do cheer for England, I much prefer the aussies style of play. They play like men. England seems a bunch of pretty boys or something.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I'm a complete fake. American born and raised. Visited Oz long before I ever crossed the Atlantic, but only fell in love with cricket when I started frequenting London the past few years. While I do cheer for England, I much prefer the aussies style of play. They play like men. England seems a bunch of pretty boys or something.


Hahahahahaha Dude i think both Countrie4s have there best playeres .
Sorry bout spelling , a little ripped thqats alll .


----------



## clint308 (Jan 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I'm a complete fake. American born and raised. Visited Oz long before I ever crossed the Atlantic, but only fell in love with cricket when I started frequenting London the past few years. While I do cheer for England, I much prefer the aussies style of play. They play like men. England seems a bunch of pretty boys or something.


god bless ya !!!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 24, 2014)

Strange your avatar looks much more washed out "white" then it did before..... i must be high


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm just a punk ass kid with some tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## where da weed (Jan 25, 2014)

last year in amsterdam doing the usual 'all the weed in one photo' token shot lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2014)

hempyninja309 said:


> View attachment 2973790 I'm just a punk ass kid with some tricks up my sleeve.


At first I thought you said Trichs up your sleeve... that would have been clever.

Love the avatar... seems quite fitting.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 25, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> At first I thought you said Trichs up your sleeve... that would have been clever.
> 
> Love the avatar... seems quite fitting.


Haha the trichs usually stick to my fingers.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yep this is what 4 1g edibles and a couple bowls will do to yea. Today was a good day.
> 
> View attachment 2968946


Jeez it looks like gioua and giggles as kids!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 25, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Jeez it looks like gioua and giggles as kids!


I wonder if you can find my pics as a kid on here?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I wonder if you can find my pics as a kid on here?


As wasted as I am right this moment I am having troubling using quoting! I wanted to edit a post and couldn't figure out how to fix the quote so at this point I'm afraid I could not! But I bet you looked a lot like your drummer boy ;D


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2014)

View attachment 2974351
Cheese bitches.


----------



## gioua (Jan 25, 2014)

Me and Gbaby.. (I did get my nap anyhow)












who I took the nap with...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> Me and Gbaby.. (I did get my nap anyhow)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply beautiful was the rep attempt.
It fell somewhat short I'm afraid.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 25, 2014)

gioua said:


> Me and Gbaby.. (I did get my nap anyhow)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goodness sakes she's getting so big.. my how time flies

she's certainly got the gioua nose  

cute gbabby g, very cute. 

I bet she is in the getting into everything stage? she has a mischievous look in her eye


----------



## tobinates559 (Jan 26, 2014)

this is me...i am a cute ass dog


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 26, 2014)

I think both the G's would make great Santa's at Xmas


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> View attachment 2974525
> 
> this is me...i am a cute ass dog



Looks like a lady friend may have taken that photo..... (look at the shoes).


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

this is the closest im getting to showing myself hahahaha


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> this is the closest im getting to showing myself hahahahaView attachment 2975126


 nice boobs


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

hahahaha good shit


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

if i post a pic i can erase it right cause im getting ready to do it


----------



## kinetic (Jan 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> if i post a pic i can erase it right cause im getting ready to do it


You sure can. Just hit the edit button on the bottom right after you post and a delete option pops up with the editor.
Also you have 72 hours to delete a picture before you have to ask a mod to erase it for you if they are gracious enough to grant the request. They usually are.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 2970045Phills Game


ah man i work in philly everyday, i drive past that stadium all the time love the phills


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2014)

chewberto said:


> nice boobs


A nice hairy pair


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

wow i did that on accident hope no one seen it hahaha, even though i can erase it cant people save it and repost it later


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2014)

They could do. I don't think anyone would post it again though. We're all friends in here.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 26, 2014)

Been a while... I'm just over here breaking hearts, don't mind me.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Been a while... I'm just over here breaking hearts, don't mind me.


Everybody has that ONE picture from that wedding that one time when they were looking good! Jk suave bro mad suave!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2014)

<<<<<here is my pre wedding photo! Got married on my lunch break!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

hahahaha ur funny


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

erase that shit please


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 26, 2014)

It's 420 somewhere....


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2014)

I admire the use of headband! I could never pull that off taking a dump! Apparently neither could you!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2014)

If you want me to erase it! You gotta rep me twice! And then I will take it down!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

should have seen the other pic hahahaha, u can only rep once dahhhhhhhh


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Been a while... I'm just over here breaking hearts, don't mind me.


God you're cute! But you look like you need a nap and I miss the horse's head you! That looks suspiciously like a car showroom where we would see the truck parked a ways down the lot for a quick get away.

Tell me I don't have a mind like a .... wait how's school going?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2014)

That's a bummer dude! I decided to up the demands! I now want 5 members with massive rep PENI to lay it on me! Better start making friends with some OG's cause I only have 3 days to remove it!


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2014)

If I this post receives 20 likes I will remove it...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

hahahaha ur a funny dude do u really believe i would put a pic of myself up hell no , to many snitches out there bro and i dont live in a medical state, good shit though u cheered my day up


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2014)

Cool story bro, But I'm not buying it! Desperation is setting in!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

hahahahaha do u bro


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> hahahaha ur a funny dude do u really believe i would put a pic of myself up hell no , to many snitches out there bro and i dont live in a medical state, good shit though u cheered my day up


Pussies..............


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2014)

This thread is cheering me up too! Despite the fact that C2G basically said she would bone indagrow over me! It's cool though! Hypothetical anyways! Right?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

i was i swear i wantted to see if u guys were cool or not so i sent out a dude and i was right u guys suck


Sand4x105 said:


> Pussies..............


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

purple vodoo


----------



## slowbus (Jan 26, 2014)

she must be a vegatarian


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2014)

the suckers germ and pop out in 48 hrs lmao.
Peace and Love all


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

fucking hot[video=youtube;TBH8o8XXnVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=TBH8o8XXnVM[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

chewberto whered u go bro


----------



## chewberto (Jan 26, 2014)

Had to take a dump, couldn't find my headband!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

hahaha i got one u can borrow dude ur avatar is harllious, i work in philly everyday and i see shit like that all the time


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

u live in colrado i drove through there one time fuckin beatuful state had wild buffalo running around and shit


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

yo chewberto im putting up a dick pic please dont save i know ur r perv


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 26, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Here's an updated pic for the Feds, and the creeps to beat off to! Took it 5 minutes ago and I like to call it "Master Exploder" Look out George Michael!
> View attachment 2975338



hahaha are you in a liquor store?


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2014)

little sunni


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2977437little sunni


Aawwww! You look so cute!! What happened?  I was very blonde but funnily enough my sister looked just like you at that age.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2977437little sunni


Wow u still look just the same. Qt!


----------



## clint308 (Jan 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;B4Y6DuzyKoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=B4Y6DuzyKoQ[/video]
I found this vid , camping spot we go to , lazy day relaxing by the stream and let the kids splash around !!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2014)

lol at the woman who keeps her stuff in her top.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

Hanging out at one of our favorite Summer spots.

My little one is playing in the water behind me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

chewberto said:


> This thread is cheering me up too! Despite the fact that* C2G basically said she would bone indagrow* *over me*! It's cool though! Hypothetical anyways! Right?


Over you, under you why all the whining about a position? It usually changes up if you have enough stamina.


----------



## clint308 (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Hanging out at one of our favorite Summer spots.
> 
> My little one is playing in the water behind me.


Hahaha your daughter in that pic looks like mine !!!!!!


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Hahaha your daughter in that pic looks like mine !!!!!!


She kinda does! The locations look very similar also.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2977437little sunni


Like .


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

420god said:


> hanging out at one of our favorite summer spots.
> 
> My little one is playing in the water behind me.


like !


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2014)

^^love that cute dress too. my mom used to make them for her grand daughters. looked just like that


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Like .


I just logged on, what happened to them?


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> like !


Did you lower case the "G" in my screen name when you quoted me?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> I just logged on, what happened to them?


I got sick and they took them away when I threatened to flog the database.



420God said:


> Did you lower case the "G" in my screen name when you quoted me?


Nope sure didn't! Appears RIU demoted you and removed our likes! Are we are going to have to call you 420demigod?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 29, 2014)

But...but...


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> I got sick and they took them away when I threatened to flog the database.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope sure didn't! Appears RIU demoted you and removed our likes! Are we are going to have to call you 420demigod?


Weird, I've noticed it before but never mentioned it. I always thought the more religious people changed it, didn't think that was the case with you.

Appears to do it only sometimes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Weird, I've noticed it before but never mentioned it. I always thought the more religious people changed it, didn't think that was the case with you.
> 
> Appears to do it only sometimes.


Yeah just before they took the likes down I noticed on a couple posts there were no like links and I figured we were in for it shortly. Especially seeing the debug bug LOL


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/789405-like-button-temp-disabled.html


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/789405-like-button-temp-disabled.html


Like .


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 31, 2014)

Me and my boys.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 31, 2014)

damn dirt...you sure do clean up well


like


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 31, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> damn dirt...you sure do clean up well
> 
> 
> like


Like........


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Me and my boys.


What a great looking bunch of guys.  Awesome picture. You look proud.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 31, 2014)

Like, especially like, like ^^^^^


How come they are both taller? Is the Mum tall? Or do we really start shrinking after you know, a matter of time!?!?


----------



## gioua (Jan 31, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Me and my boys.




Son on the right looks kinda familiar.. could be the edward snowden look.. I dunno.. any chance he ventures in the Cen Valley


----------



## 420God (Jan 31, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Like........


Good looking family, dirt.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 31, 2014)

and one LIKE for drts' picture


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 31, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> What a great looking bunch of guys.  Awesome picture. You look proud.


It's the one thing I didn't mess up and Yes I'm a proud Pappa!!



lahadaextranjera said:


> Like, especially like, like ^^^^^
> 
> 
> How come they are both taller? Is the Mum tall? Or do we really start shrinking after you know, a matter of time!?!?


Momma is shorter than I and I have shrunk about 2" Doctor says my back looks like a combat zone.


gioua said:


> Son on the right looks kinda familiar.. could be the edward snowden look.. I dunno.. any chance he ventures in the Cen Valley


He'd kill me if he knew I posted his picture in here, he has a lot to loose if They found out.



420God said:


> Good looking family, dirt.


Tanks!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 31, 2014)

Dirt, Thats a fine pic! Tell me, did momma make you clean up for the Pic?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 31, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Me and my boys.


"dig it"&#8203;&#8230;...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2014)

This is me today. I need a hair cut. And some layers.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 31, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> Dirt, Thats a fine pic! Tell me, did momma make you clean up for the Pic?


Kinda, it was my Mom's Birthday.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2014)

Baby burrito! High in protien!


----------



## Wait, what? (Jan 31, 2014)

This is my picture


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Baby burrito! High in protien!


Those are my favorite kind.


----------



## gioua (Jan 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2980603View attachment 2980605
> 
> This is me today. I need a hair cut. And some layers.


are you giving yourself rabbit ears?

is this now a thing?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 31, 2014)

gioua said:


> are you giving yourself rabbit ears?
> 
> is this now a thing?


It is now. Do eeeet!


----------



## gioua (Jan 31, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is now. Do eeeet!


I cant lift my shoulders back that far 2 torn cuffs


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

gioua said:


> I cant lift my shoulders back that far 2 torn cuffs


Dang. Sorry to hear that. 

I dunno why I did it. Just felt right.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Feb 1, 2014)

Rabbit ears are great for looking taller. I play basketball with 'em. Shooting and playing D is hard but can't downplay the intimidation factor.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Me and my boys.


Like
dirtsurfr in stereo  



Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2980603View attachment 2980605
> 
> This is me today. I need a hair cut. And some layers.


Like
USAF? You look good


----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2014)

Pie Looks like my Sis in law.. and my neighbor.. 

sis in law = next to the fat guy in the red shirt with the baby..


----------



## ebgood (Feb 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2980603View attachment 2980605
> 
> This is me today. I need a hair cut. And some layers.


*like*

Ur a very kind-eyed girl fp


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2014)

gioua said:


> Pie Looks like my Sis in law.. and my neighbor..
> 
> sis in law = next to the fat guy in the red shirt with the baby..


Like

She does!



ebgood said:


> *like*
> 
> Ur a very kind-eyed girl fp


Like

and I agree.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 1, 2014)

gioua said:


> I cant lift my shoulders back that far 2 torn cuffs


They don't get better they get worse...
A year ago +....
I had rotator cuff fixed...
Torn Labrum Front and Back... "Normally when we do a re-attached Bicep tendon we leave the Labrum alone... but yours was torn so bad..."
As I see him staring at my good shoulder X ray... I ask
"... looking real hard there, what is going on..."
"Well, I just can not figure out why you have bone spurs right there..."
"Oh maybe that was when I fractured my scapula in three places...?"
Cleaned out bone spur in bad shoulder... re-attached tendon... re-paired labrum...cleaned it up nice...
I had had shoulder pain since my "LAST" rotator cuff surgery in 2001... 
I was at a place where trying to skip a rock across a pond or lake would go like 5 feet and plop into water....
Today... I think I could throw the rock 75-80 mph... My arm is coming back...
Get your Rotator fixed... By a good doc...


----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> They don't get better they get worse...
> A year ago +....
> I had rotator cuff fixed...
> Torn Labrum Front and Back... "Normally when we do a re-attached Bicep tendon we leave the Labrum alone... but yours was torn so bad..."
> ...


I had it fixed back in may 2005 only due to lack of motion in my left shoulder.. no pain.. but very limited range.. after surgery.. the pain started and I had less range of mobility. 
Spent a good 2 mo's in PT in which I was not really able to do half the exercises I was asked to.. they sent me back to the Dr who ran MRI's found nothing wrong with that shoulder.. but saw a tear in my right one.. and asked if I wanted that done..

based on my past exp with shoulder surgery I wont go thru it again.. I am positive they are only getting worse as well.. as some times if I attempt to lift something about 15lbs or more.. if kinda feels like it's out of it's socket.. sleeping is always done on my shoulders which does not help the issue.. Having several back issues it's virtually impossible to sleep any other way but on my side

which leads to me rolling from one eff'd up shoulder to the other for about 5 hours of crappy sleep each night.. (hence why I like a good am nap) 

despite all the pain and crap I have to deal with.. I wont go back to narco's


----------



## we4weed (Feb 1, 2014)

Me, myself and Einstein blazin it up in the Netherlands


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2014)

we4weed said:


> Me, myself and Einstein blazin it up in the Netherlands
> View attachment 2981381


Nice! Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Like
> dirtsurfr in stereo
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a USAF brat. plus I like navy blue.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Like
> 
> She does!
> 
> ...


Everyone says I look like their cousin/sister in law. I just have one of those common faces.

Thanks for the compliment to eyes.


----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2014)

420God said:


> Nice! Welcome to RIU!


ditto......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

I just finished the first 4 weeks of P90X

I'll prob post pics again after the next 4 weeks.


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 2980603View attachment 2980605
> 
> This is me today. I need a hair cut. And some layers.









Too much?


----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2014)

420God said:


> Too much?


way too much.. that monitor says it was made in USA?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

420... you need to get out more. lol

Although I think you may need bedrest for a bit with your penis all shredded to pieces.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

Where did you find that pic? It is hilarious.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 1, 2014)

That's so crass. I just printed out the pic of her and beat off to a finish all over it like a gentlemen would


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Where did you find that pic? It is hilarious.


I could tell it was 4chan before looking at the link.


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Where did you find that pic? It is hilarious.


Stumbled across it looking around. I do need to get out more. Winter up here is taking it's toll.


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2014)

Taking a hike with the little one.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 1, 2014)

420God said:


> Too much?


*like*
omg im dyin lol



kinetic said:


> That's so crass. I just printed out the pic of her and beat off to a finish all over it like a gentlemen would


*like*
Ok so its not just me that thinks fp is sexay


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 1, 2014)

this no likes suck  


*joe likes all previous posts*


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 1, 2014)

its a gorgeous 50F here today. mb a good sign of better things to come.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2014)

420God said:


> Taking a hike with the little one.


She looks so much like you in that pic! Great one  

Here I am pushing 60 and I could shut my eyes and remember the smell of my dad's hair and me sitting on his shoulders.
Thank you.



Flaming Pie said:


> I just finished the first 4 weeks of P90X
> 
> I'll prob post pics again after the next 4 weeks.


Way to go!



Flaming Pie said:


> I'm a USAF brat. plus I like navy blue.


LOL You sure sound like one of my kids! I have a girl in the USN. She looks a lot like you actually.


----------



## james2500 (Feb 1, 2014)

Pie you look exactly like my sis!.....wait, no you don't.....I just got carried away, with the LIKEness


ok...imagine there is a pic of me n my sis at the base of Mt St Helens


----------



## james2500 (Feb 1, 2014)

I see what's happening, with no like button, people are starting to hallucinate and everyone starts looking aLIKE


----------



## dashcues (Feb 1, 2014)

gioua said:


> despite all the pain and crap I have to deal with.. I wont go back to narco's


LIKE!!!
+REP
Good job gioua!
(Hopefully)This year I'll quote this on my own behalf.


----------



## gioua (Feb 1, 2014)

dashcues said:


> LIKE!!!
> +REP
> Good job gioua!
> (Hopefully)This year I'll quote this on my own behalf.



I was on em for 22 years.... I am positive I have pancreatic issues.. each am I wake up (by2-4am) in pain near my stomach.. goes away after a few hours.. then comes back through out the day.. 

have had to have teeth replaced due to 22 years of narco use..acid will destroy the enamel 

Spent a good 9 months spending each am dry heaving or throwing up water.. lost a good 90lbs in that time.. (under Dr's care too.. )

still too sick to eat each day till way after 3-4pm

some intestinal issues I am sure you can visualize...

I a sure there are more reasons.. I have not remembered to quit.. but.. you get the gist..lol

^they dont tell you that when they hand them out nor that addiction to this crap is gonna happen if you are taking them and had a hell of a time.. (and posted here while I was going off my rx's and how I did it) have talked to a few folks who have stopped with a lil willingness encouragement PM me if you ever get around to leaving that Big Pharma..


----------



## supchaka (Feb 1, 2014)

My days are fueled by amphetamines and opioids, the nights with weed and benzo's. My brain doesn't do anything on it's own anymore! Isn't that the American way!?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 1, 2014)

I wish I was brave enough to take the last leg of the trip to be pill free.

One day. Withdrawals are brutal.


----------



## james2500 (Feb 1, 2014)

got outdoors and had a great time...jeeps are great when you hit puddles the water flumes up on the windshield

imagine nice outdoor pix here


----------



## james2500 (Feb 1, 2014)

is it because I have a mac? wearing me out


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wish I was brave enough to take the last leg of the trip to be pill free.
> 
> One day. Withdrawals are brutal.


Sending good thoughts, Ms. Pie.


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I wish I was brave enough to take the last leg of the trip to be pill free.
> 
> One day. Withdrawals are brutal.


One day I'm sure of it! Until then just maintain


----------



## james2500 (Feb 1, 2014)

it's scary and hurts a lot for what seems like forever and after that it's looking back, been there....it's not as hard as you think and your worst time ever...see you on the other side...


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2014)

Bunnyrabbitz said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=hannibal+lecter&client=safari&hl=en&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=Z0_uUsz5HPKtsASXyIDICA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAA&biw=1024&bih=672#biv=i|63;d|Z0fDzp1PyMfwAM:
> selfie don't hate guys I'm shy





CT huh? spent 10 years in Groton... since 78-88.. dont miss the snow a bit... gonna get low 60's here today... so use to the warmer weather now.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 2, 2014)

Bunnyrabbitz said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=hannibal+lecter&client=safari&hl=en&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=Z0_uUsz5HPKtsASXyIDICA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAA&biw=1024&bih=672#biv=i|63;d|Z0fDzp1PyMfwAM:
> selfie don't hate guys I'm shy


Wow you look some what shell we say familar , "tastes like chicken "
Come over to my place i'm having an old friend for dinner !!!!!!!!!!
You know the answer clarice , i have told you already , time to move on !


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 2, 2014)

gioua said:


> CT huh? spent 10 years in Groton... since 78-88.. dont miss the snow a bit... gonna get low 60's here today... so use to the warmer weather now.


.. I vacationed in groton long point when I was younger.. Rode my bike around that tidal pond there with the old corner store. What I'm getting at is sorry if I tormented you


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2014)

Morning dunno black and white photos are neato have a good day folks


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 3, 2014)

Really cute sunni. Here's some tga the "flav"  I give it a 10 out of 10.


----------



## james2500 (Feb 3, 2014)

my alternative to football yesterday....we had a drive in the mountains and saw a beautiful young coyote gallop across the road, a family of elk walking away from us with their bodacious asses like waving flags and blacktail mom and soon yearling deer....packed some pb&j sannies and a thermos of hot chocolate, oh and my herb. go hawks and I mean red tail.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 3, 2014)

james2500 said:


> my alternative to football yesterday....we had a drive in the mountains and saw a beautiful young coyote gallop across the road, a family of elk walking away from us with their bodacious asses like waving flags and blacktail mom and soon yearling deer....packed some pb&j sannies and a thermos of hot chocolate, oh and my herb. go hawks and I mean red tail.
> View attachment 2983585


Should've posted this in the beautiful thread.
either way, I'm glad you posted it
SH420


----------



## april (Feb 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2983488Morning dunno black and white photos are neato have a good day folks


 Oh Super sexy!!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2014)

james2500 said:


> my alternative to football yesterday....we had a drive in the mountains and saw a beautiful young coyote gallop across the road, a family of elk walking away from us with their bodacious asses like waving flags and blacktail mom and soon yearling deer....packed some pb&j sannies and a thermos of hot chocolate, oh and my herb. go hawks and I mean red tail.
> View attachment 2983585





shrxhky420 said:


> Should've posted this in the beautiful thread.
> either way, I'm glad you posted it
> SH420


~Like. ~


----------



## waldoe (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## april (Feb 3, 2014)

waldoe said:


> View attachment 2983598
> View attachment 2983599


 u a bit stoned muffin? Lol awesome


----------



## waldoe (Feb 3, 2014)

april said:


> u a bit stoned muffin? Lol awesome


Top one was right after I quit drinking, I was extra low eyed that day.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2014)

gioua said:


> I was on em for 22 years.... I am positive I have pancreatic issues.. each am I wake up (by2-4am) in pain near my stomach.. goes away after a few hours.. then comes back through out the day..
> 
> have had to have teeth replaced due to 22 years of narco use..acid will destroy the enamel
> 
> ...


what drugs did u use bro??? was it speed?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 3, 2014)

james2500 said:


> my alternative to football yesterday....we had a drive in the mountains and saw a beautiful young coyote gallop across the road, a family of elk walking away from us with their bodacious asses like waving flags and blacktail mom and soon yearling deer....packed some pb&j sannies and a thermos of hot chocolate, oh and my herb. go hawks and I mean red tail.
> View attachment 2983585



hmmm, sounds like a lot better day than spent watching pro ball.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> hmmm, sounds like a lot better day than spent watching pro ball.


Particularly the game in question.
Anti-climactic to say the least !


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 3, 2014)

yeah two teams showed up and only one played.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 3, 2014)

I just can't get into pro ball anymore. Too commercialized for me.

college ball.....that's where it's @ imo. 

especially now that the bcs is gone and we'll have playoffs.....alright


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 3, 2014)

i only jump on the bandwagon when they're doing well.


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 3, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Particularly the game in question.
> Anti-climactic to say the least !



It proves Denver has better weed.


----------



## james2500 (Feb 3, 2014)

OddBall1st said:


> It proves Denver has better weed.


they haven't smoked mine  and I'm a washingtonian


----------



## OddBall1st (Feb 3, 2014)

james2500 said:


> they haven't smoked mine  and I'm a washingtonian


Well if they did james, this wouldn`t be the case.


----------



## april (Feb 4, 2014)

Circa 2007 lol I don't age lol


----------



## violet80 (Feb 5, 2014)

april said:


> View attachment 2984412Circa 2007 lol I don't age lol


Marijuana, it does that to you haha!


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Feb 5, 2014)

april said:


> View attachment 2984412Circa 2007 lol I don't age lol


Arghh, burn the witch.


----------



## potpimp (Feb 5, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Arghh, burn the witch.


No, burn one with the witch.


----------



## smaher (Feb 5, 2014)

Front


----------



## supchaka (Feb 6, 2014)

Is that an antique iPad? I've heard about them but never seen one!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 6, 2014)

My missus got bit on the eye by something , took her to hospital not much they can do , just hope swelling dosn't get any worse .


----------



## gioua (Feb 7, 2014)

clint308 said:


> My missus got bit on the eye by something , took her to hospital not much they can do , just hope swelling dosn't get any worse .
> View attachment 2987246View attachment 2987247




Only in Australia will things go for the eyes...


----------



## clint308 (Feb 7, 2014)

gioua said:


> Only in Australia will things go for the eyes...


Be warned ! be very warned!!!!!!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's one for the ladies eyes....


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 7, 2014)

damn clint...sorry to hear about your lady. Hope she heals quickly.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2983488Morning dunno black and white photos are neato have a good day folks


Wow, Sunni you're really pretty!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 7, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> damn clint...sorry to hear about your lady. Hope she heals quickly.


Hey thanx heaps Joe 
She will be ok , it has gone down a tiny bit this morning , The worst thing is she isn't allowed to itch it (that's driving her crazy )


----------



## Steve French (Feb 7, 2014)

Ya'll ready for me?!?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Ya'll ready for me?!?


???


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2014)

If that really is you Steve, it's not at all like I pictured. Looks like a fun time was being had!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 7, 2014)

Was Fred's a place you would recommend to a friend on vacation?


----------



## Steve French (Feb 7, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Was Fred's a place you would recommend to a friend on vacation?


Fuck no, the food was terrible, as it seemed most of the affordable places in Maui were. Did have a nice couple cut out photo things. That's in Kihei, Maui. I'd recommend the Monkey Pod kitchen. But you're gonna have to pay $10 a bottle for some Budweiser or Pilsner. The sophisticated import stuff.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 7, 2014)

I ate at a Mexican place in Maui and the food was fucking terrible and expensive. Way expensive. Like holy shit how does this taste so bad for being so expensive??! I guess living in so cal u get spoiled on things like decent Mexican food!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 7, 2014)

A couple years back
A





Sand ALL THAT SAND!!!!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 8, 2014)

'No no, right on the beach."


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 8, 2014)

little beach


----------



## clint308 (Feb 8, 2014)

didn't you know they make golf balls with some shit in them that attracts the balls to sand like a magnet to steel !


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2014)

Playing in the east midlands  I won the first US v England RIU golf tournament. We only made it 14 holes lol


----------



## supchaka (Feb 8, 2014)

What happened to the other 4?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2014)

We got too high. I think we had 4 or 5 joints by that point. Drove around in the carts for a little bit.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 8, 2014)

hahahahahahaha did you do jack ass style ?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2014)

Hahaha, it was more like this:
[youtube]ilFi20lQ6cU[/youtube]


----------



## supchaka (Feb 8, 2014)

I laughed so hard on that scene it was the first movie I think I've seen that did the red eyes.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 8, 2014)

supchaka said:


> I ate at a Mexican place in Maui and the food was fucking terrible and expensive. Way expensive. Like holy shit how does this taste so bad for being so expensive??! I guess living in so cal u get spoiled on things like decent Mexican food!


Try moving from S. Cal.... To Central NY....

I asked a guy at a head shop, I was out of town, about a Mexican Food Place near by....

The blank look on his face... he didn't know how to answer...

"I don't know man.... I don't eat Mexican...I hear for Mexican it's ok..."

I have to drive about 40+ miles to get Mex... 

WTF... I ate Mex or Tex/Mex 4 times a week....
all out... had the rotation of places....

It's like a dream ... Mexican food choice... that's just a dream....


----------



## hempyninja309 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Try moving from S. Cal.... To Central NY....
> 
> I asked a guy at a head shop, I was out of town, about a Mexican Food Place near by....
> 
> ...


That's royally fucked homeslice. Can't imagine living in an area without at least 3 Mexican restraunts within a 10 minute drive. I had some enchiladas verde last night actually.


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Hahaha, it was more like this:
> [youtube]ilFi20lQ6cU[/youtube]


haha thanks for the morning laughs


----------



## slowbus (Feb 8, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> Try moving from S. Cal.... To Central NY....
> 
> I asked a guy at a head shop, I was out of town, about a Mexican Food Place near by....
> 
> ...



at least you can get plenty of Italian food.No CNY isn't little Mexico but their are lots of other types of food that the rest of the country would be happy to have


----------



## Someacdude (Feb 8, 2014)

Uh NO. Ny is a cool place to visit but to live there, no way.
There should be experiments done on those people just to see how they can live in a concrete box their whole lives, then turn around and look down on anyone with a tree in their yard as a hillbilly.
Same political party on both coasts, guaranteeing ,,,,nothing will work right.





Sand4x105 said:


> Try moving from S. Cal.... To Central NY....
> 
> I asked a guy at a head shop, I was out of town, about a Mexican Food Place near by....
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2014)

slowbus said:


> at least you can get plenty of Italian food.No CNY isn't little Mexico but their are lots of other types of food that the rest of the country would be happy to have


You've obviously never lived in So cal.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 8, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> You've obviously never lived in So cal.


 yeah no shit.... there aint shit in at cali but tacos burritos and in and out burger... I herd there was a portillos in beuna park but I never at it to see if the beefs were on par with wat we get in the chi... p.s. the taacos and burritos in cali suck ass imo.... its all beans and rice mostly... they aint got shit on zecatacos or taco burrito king or ect... but that some chi shit... also we got aldis for da brokes masses yall got stater bros.....


----------



## Someacdude (Feb 8, 2014)

Whats really strange is how beef is so expensive and so sad out here.
Tri tip is still the Bomb , but their other steak cuts are sky high and very poor quality.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 8, 2014)

Someacdude said:


> Uh NO. Ny is a cool place to visit but to live there, no way.
> There should be experiments done on those people just to see how they can live in a concrete box their whole lives, then turn around and look down on anyone with a tree in their yard as a hillbilly.
> Same political party on both coasts, guaranteeing ,,,,nothing will work right.


Take your head out of the box. There's a whole state full of vineyards, apple orchards, mountains, cornfields, meromictic lakes, Salmon Fishing, Hop Farms, and Dairy Farms.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 8, 2014)

Someacdude said:


> Whats really strange is how beef is so expensive and so sad out here.
> Tri tip is still the Bomb , but their other steak cuts are sky high and very poor quality.


Not really. Been in the news for months, and a few days ago some report came out that the US beef herd is lowest since 1953. Still cogitating on that one though. Beef has been creeping up for 10 yrs


----------



## gioua (Feb 9, 2014)

Had the Grandbaby today... took her out front to smell the flowers.. she got me back


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2014)

You do smile! Great pics, gioua.


----------



## gioua (Feb 9, 2014)

420God said:


> You do smile! Great pics, gioua.


that's about as smiley as I get.. and I was very happy there!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 9, 2014)

Proud Grandpa!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 9, 2014)

I like your smile.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 9, 2014)

Someacdude said:


> Uh NO. Ny is a cool place to visit but to live there, no way.
> There should be experiments done on those people just to see how they can live in a concrete box their whole lives, then turn around and look down on anyone with a tree in their yard as a hillbilly.
> Same political party on both coasts, guaranteeing ,,,,nothing will work right.



CNY is mostly rural,nothing like the city,fwiw


----------



## slowbus (Feb 9, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> You've obviously never lived in So cal.



never lived there but spent some time in Socal.Is there Italian food I missed?I was pretty fucked up back then.The pizza shops n such I saw were pretty gross.Nothing like the NY stuff.Although I could get nice pounds of brick weed from a pizza shop in Oceanbeach


----------



## theexpress (Feb 9, 2014)

slowbus said:


> never lived there but spent some time in Socal.Is there Italian food I missed?I was pretty fucked up back then.The pizza shops n such I saw were pretty gross.Nothing like the NY stuff.Although I could get nice pounds of brick weed from a pizza shop in Oceanbeach


we been threw this before I think.... Chicago pie shits on new York thin crust caca pizza...


----------



## theexpress (Feb 9, 2014)

gioua said:


> that's about as smiley as I get.. and I was very happy there!


 this pic bro is soo adorable it almost makes me not wanna be a criminal anymore....


----------



## potpimp (Feb 9, 2014)

theexpress said:


> we been threw this before I think.... Chicago pie shits on new York thin crust caca pizza...


Fo shizzle bro; I've still got stretch marks on my lips from Chicago pizza!


----------



## kinetic (Feb 9, 2014)

Chicago Pizza is great if you like pizza toppings on top of a sponge.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2014)

can't even fold a slice of chicago pie in half.

losers.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 9, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Chicago Pizza is great if you like pizza toppings on top of a sponge.


Sadly, many practioners of the art fail miserably.


UncleBuck said:


> can't even fold a slice of chicago pie in half.
> 
> losers.


Well you can. It's just not recommended. Best to cover your head with a dark cloth and use a knife and fork.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 9, 2014)

gioua said:


> Had the Grandbaby today... took her out front to smell the flowers.. she got me back


stoned as hell lol

great pics man


----------



## gioua (Feb 9, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> stoned as hell lol
> 
> great pics man



if you noticed that.. you also notice I can hold her too pain free! love my medibles! she did get a bit heavy after awhile but I had a busy day all day today so I am feeling great!


----------



## potpimp (Feb 9, 2014)

I've only had it in Chicago twice and both times it was amazing. The pieces were about 12 lbs each slice, 4" thick on thin crust. They should have a contest like where you eat a 64 oz steak and you get it free.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2014)

Yall never been to Italy. That's some good fuckin pizza. No joke.


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Yall never been to Italy. That's some good fuckin pizza. No joke.


my Nonna made the best pizza ever...ive been trying to replicate the recipe for YEARS never works out , I have never had any other better pizza in my life. Italian pizza is really nothing like the stuff over here, not saything pizza over here is bad or anything just theres big differences from italian pizza and pizza from a pizza shop even if owned by italian people

kinda like chinese food in china and chinese restaurants in western


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 10, 2014)

I had some pizza tonight and they were Italian! Also saw a friend whos Italian! There's loads of International restaurants here. I love the Italian ice-cream the most. Also Limoncello.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 10, 2014)

Why wont' anyone come over for dinner?


----------



## potpimp (Feb 10, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I had some pizza tonight and they were Italian! Also saw a friend whos Italian! There's loads of International restaurants here. I love the Italian ice-cream the most. Also Limoncello.


OMG, what's not to love about Limoncello! My wife just made some. And gelatto, WOW!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2014)

My China doll in China...


----------



## kinetic (Feb 10, 2014)

Adorable Neo


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks bro. My wife gave her the name Xi&#462;o xu&#283;, snowflake, because she was born in a blizzard but everybody over here has dubbed her M&#283;i xu&#283;, beautiful snow, which is apparently a play on words because the character for M&#283;i is one of the same characters used for American.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2014)

Interesting, the same character can denote "beautiful" and "American". Would love to know the etymology
[h=1][/h]


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2014)

&#32654;, M&#283;i, is actually just part of America. &#32654;&#22269;, M&#283;iguó, is America and means _*beautiful country.*_


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2014)

&#20154;, Rén, is person. American is, &#32654;&#22269;&#20154;, M&#283;iguó rén.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2014)

Again, interesting. Thanks Neo. How old is the name/character/etc. When did they term America (historically) "Beautiful Country"?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Again, interesting. Thanks Neo. How old is the name/character/etc. When did they term America (historically) "Beautiful Country"?


Lol, no idea. But I have a genealogy book on characters here. I'll look it up and get back to you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you, appreciate


----------



## clint308 (Feb 10, 2014)

gioua said:


> Had the Grandbaby today... took her out front to smell the flowers.. she got me back


Beautifull pics G.



420God said:


> You do smile! Great pics, gioua.


First time for everything lol



kinetic said:


> View attachment 2990773
> 
> Why wont' anyone come over for dinner?


I will , i will ...



neosapien said:


> My China doll in China...
> 
> View attachment 2990802


Beautifull neo !!!



neosapien said:


> Thanks bro. My wife gave her the name Xi&#462;o xu&#283;, snowflake, because she was born in a blizzard but everybody over here has dubbed her M&#283;i xu&#283;, beautiful snow, which is apparently a play on words because the character for M&#283;i is one of the same characters used for American.


I like that name "snowflake"


----------



## clint308 (Feb 11, 2014)

My daughter and Roxy ...
View attachment 2991084View attachment 2991086View attachment 2991088


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2014)

potpimp said:


> Fo shizzle bro; I've still got stretch marks on my lips from Chicago pizza!


 genos east.... giordanos.... pizzeria uno..... lou malnati's nuff said im getting hungry....


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 11, 2014)

I just saw mensabarbie...


----------



## slowbus (Feb 11, 2014)

theexpress said:


> genos east.... giordanos.... pizzeria uno..... lou malnati's nuff said im getting hungry....



you guys ain't gotta clue.Pot pimp is from AK.He most likely has no idea what pizza is.You may know guns ,crack,gangs n shit but that sounds like where your expertise ends


----------



## clint308 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey G did you go to the winter games and meet up with furious Pete ?
That's you behind the guy in green isn't it ?
View attachment 2991138


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2014)

slowbus said:


> you guys ain't gotta clue.Pot pimp is from AK.He most likely has no idea what pizza is.You may know guns ,crack,gangs n shit but that sounds like where your expertise ends


I beg to differ... in your heart you know you would give up ur first born son for a peace of this....


----------



## clint308 (Feb 11, 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmm looks tasty !
I will post a pic of oz pizza when i can be bothered ordering some , our fav is just a little one family run pizza shop .
You can stuff your domino's and pizza hut pizza chains , They are shit compaired to small local shops who actually care about ingreidients and customer satisfaction .


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2014)

slowbus said:


> you guys ain't gotta clue.Pot pimp is from AK.He most likely has no idea what pizza is.You may know guns ,crack,gangs n shit but that sounds like where your expertise ends


also were known for our food, being ultra diverse.... and the sickest skyline and architecture in the nation!!!!! u know its better then where ever ur from... just the shitty weather sucks esp winters....


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 11, 2014)

dang it guys, now I want pizza instead of Egg Mcmuffin's this morning!! Speaking of breakfast, Clint, did Roxy ever catch that rat?


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2014)

Neo, Clint, great pics!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 11, 2014)

Been awhile since I've posted a pic...


----------



## clint308 (Feb 11, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> dang it guys, now I want pizza instead of Egg Mcmuffin's this morning!! Speaking of breakfast, Clint, did Roxy ever catch that rat?


Nah bro getting there !
He is to fucking smart for me and Roxy


----------



## clint308 (Feb 11, 2014)

420God said:


> Neo, Clint, great pics!


Thanx bro !!!


----------



## gioua (Feb 11, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Hey G did you go to the winter games and meet up with furious Pete ?
> That's you behind the guy in green isn't it ?
> View attachment 2991138





wow... even I had to look again damn... there is a guy here locally that we would only see once a year a a civil war reenactment.. He brought his family and I had mine with me.. he looked at me.. I looked at him... his family looked at me. then my family looked at him.. we all laughed.. next time we would see each other we would just nod and smile..


----------



## clint308 (Feb 11, 2014)

^^^^^^^ got ya there g !!!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 11, 2014)

gioua said:


> wow... even I had to look again damn... there is a guy here locally that we would only see once a year a a civil war reenactment.. He brought his family and I had mine with me.. he looked at me.. I looked at him... his family looked at me. then my family looked at him.. we all laughed.. next time we would see each other we would just nod and smile..


Bwahahaha that's funy .


----------



## clint308 (Feb 11, 2014)

How time goes by !


----------



## gioua (Feb 11, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Bwahahaha that's funy .


just goes to show... more then one ugly Gioua impersonator out there..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just another exciting day in the life of giggles...


----------



## clint308 (Feb 11, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 2991242
> Just another exciting day in the life of giggles...


You go giggles ! Love the choice of snow vehcle ya got . AAAAA+++++


----------



## supchaka (Feb 11, 2014)

Forget the sled, wtf are these?! You got Dorothy out there with her slippers in case she gets too cold its tap tap tap then home she goes!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm still more impressed by this downtown:


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 11, 2014)

supchaka said:


> Forget the sled, wtf are these?! You got Dorothy out there with her slippers in case she gets too cold its tap tap tap then home she goes!
> View attachment 2991268


That would be my 7yr old sons feet with his red Adidas....


----------



## supchaka (Feb 11, 2014)

Im more impressed by this downtown.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2014)

It's the same downtown bro... different view, different time. Howard Formed Steel Products is in NY.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> It's the same downtown bro... different view, different time. Howard Formed Steel Products is in NY.


 new York has too many box type buildings..... they actually have 2 skylines... chicagos better, then both of em


----------



## theexpress (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 11, 2014)

theexpress said:


>


I can see the pollution in a few of those pics...


----------



## supchaka (Feb 11, 2014)

All this because I said Maui had shitty mexican food  Look how it goes!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I can see the pollution in a few of those pics...


 naw that's just kush and crack and gun smoke


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2014)

supchaka said:


> All this because I said Maui had shitty mexican food  Look how it goes!


 come visit my city sometime.... I got you on a free half jab  [youtube]IaAfftQFCgE[/youtube]


----------



## clint308 (Feb 12, 2014)

I would love too , i really would !!!!


----------



## Someacdude (Feb 12, 2014)

Dont forget some bubba gumps at the Navy pier.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 12, 2014)

theexpress said:


> come visit my city sometime.... I got you on a free half jab  [youtube]IaAfftQFCgE[/youtube]




Have you even ever been to NYC ? I know you are proud of CHI and think NY sucks.That makes me believe you have never been to NY


----------



## Someacdude (Feb 12, 2014)

New York demolishes Chicago any day. The sheer size and enormity of the buildings is something you have to see.
Their subway system is a modern marvel and perfection of timing etc and the history is amazing.
You could spend a whole month in the Big Apple and never se it all.
I like Chicago , but you are correct, anyone who has been to nyc for any length of time wouldnt discount it that much.
Chicago's subway system sucks but only compared to New Yorks.

I do miss New York,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,sometimes,,,usually for about 5 minutes then i go back to real life without living in a concrete box.
Wonder if a pet rat would help?




slowbus said:


> Have you even ever been to NYC ? I know you are proud of CHI and think NY sucks.That makes me believe you have never been to NY


----------



## Steve French (Feb 22, 2014)

I see the resemblance.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

Me when I heard the news that healthcare was free.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 22, 2014)

^^^^ She kinda pretty tho . I got some twinkie for her. Don't think i aint have a " boodah boodah" girl suck me dry.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> ^^^^ She kinda pretty tho . I got some twinkie for her. Don't think i aint have a " boodah boodah" girl suck me dry.






View attachment 3002318


Not white enough for you, you racist shit-bag?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 22, 2014)

HAHAAHHAHAHAHA, bro. She actually has a pretty face. And my skin is whiter than hers. But shes eating the cake alll fuckin wrong. You must be either a undercover stalker or a fake ass fed


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 22, 2014)

Why do you ruin the whole scene? Are you a "Justin BEEBERT" FAn? Maybe "miley Cyrus?" Bro, or , Dude, or "whatever" they call you? Smoke some good herb and chill. Maybe I'll lay off the sauce


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> HAHAAHHAHAHAHA, bro. And my skin is whiter than hers. But shes eating the cake alll fuckin wrong. You must be either a undercover stalker or a fake ass fed



View attachment 3002353

Would it suit your violent racist, bigoted needs better if the character shown was black?


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Why do you ruin the whole scene? Are you a "Justin BEEBERT" FAn? Maybe I'll lay off the sauce


Yesh. If it means you'll lay off the booze..I am a beebert fan. Will that silence your racist, bigoted bullshit?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 22, 2014)

Had some traditional professional pictures taken in China. So cute makes me wanna puke.


----------



## 420God (Feb 22, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Had some traditional professional pictures taken in China. So cute makes me wanna puke.
> 
> View attachment 3002461View attachment 3002462


Absolutely adorable!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 22, 2014)

420God said:


> Absolutely adorable!


Thanks buddy. Just got them emailed to us this morning. Apparently the guy that burns them to cd was sick the day we had them shot and no one else knew how to burn a cd or something, lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 22, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Had some traditional professional pictures taken in China. So cute makes me wanna puke.
> 
> View attachment 3002461View attachment 3002462


OMG, fkn adorable...  
very very cute, almost makes me want to start all over again... 
SH420


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2014)

Reminds me a crazy story. My wifes good friend had a photographer for their wedding (as people do), well a few days after the wedding the photographer met a very untimely end. I forget the circumstances, think it was a car accident. Anyways, my wife's friend spent the next few months trying to get their pictures. Eventually it was up to the friend himself to find them. The relatiives said, there's no way we'll find them, have a crack at it. He eventually found them on a memory card in the photographers collection.


----------



## Granny weed (Feb 22, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Had some traditional professional pictures taken in China. So cute makes me wanna puke.
> 
> View attachment 3002461View attachment 3002462


Oh bless her heart she looks beautiful Neo, you must be so proud. x


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 22, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Had some traditional professional pictures taken in China. So cute makes me wanna puke.
> 
> View attachment 3002461View attachment 3002462


what a cutie pie


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 22, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Had some traditional professional pictures taken in China. So cute makes me wanna puke.
> 
> View attachment 3002461View attachment 3002462


SO CUTE!!!!! you must be very proud papa!!


----------



## sunni (Feb 22, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Had some traditional professional pictures taken in China. So cute makes me wanna puke.
> 
> View attachment 3002461View attachment 3002462


most adorable child ever.
im glad ive been able to watch her grow up now


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 22, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Had some traditional professional pictures taken in China. So cute makes me wanna puke.
> 
> View attachment 3002461View attachment 3002462


I'll refrain from saying anything, for fear of making your head swell.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 22, 2014)

So I have a get out of work kissing booth going on for $5.. Who wants to teach me how to kiss?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 22, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Had some traditional professional pictures taken in China. So cute makes me wanna puke.
> 
> View attachment 3002461View attachment 3002462


Filppin adorable


Indagrow said:


> So I have a get out of work kissing booth going on for $5.. Who wants to teach me how to kiss?


utterly disgusting. Take yer meds.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 22, 2014)

K says HI!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2014)

I say hi back!

For real. Say hi for me.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 23, 2014)

Look who it is. What a blast from the past


----------



## mr lovah (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 23, 2014)

Good 1st post. Welcome!!


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2014)

me and a friend at the bar the other night , cut her out sorry gang.


----------



## mr lovah (Feb 23, 2014)

wow, sunnis stunning


----------



## neosapien (Feb 23, 2014)

Good 2nd post. Welcome!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 23, 2014)

mr lovah said:


> wow, sunnis stunning


Yeah, she is pretty.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3003737me and a friend at the bar the other night , cut her out sorry gang.


 You could have left her boobs in the frame, Sheesh!


----------



## potpimp (Feb 23, 2014)

chewberto said:


> You could have left her boobs in the frame, Sheesh!


Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 23, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3003737me and a friend at the bar the other night , cut her out sorry gang.


You look rather sexy with those specs on sunni gggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BygonEra (Feb 24, 2014)

I've been gone because my growing has reached a hiatus seeing as I have nearly 4 oz to smoke to myself... hope no one forgot about me!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 24, 2014)

BygonEra said:


> I've been gone because my growing has reached a hiatus seeing as I have nearly 4 oz to smoke to myself... hope no one forgot about me!
> 
> View attachment 3004901


 See my above post...  jk welcome back!


----------



## april (Feb 24, 2014)

Super hot Hun, do u ever model? U should such a pretty face!


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2014)

BygonEra said:


> I've been gone because my growing has reached a hiatus seeing as I have nearly 4 oz to smoke to myself... hope no one forgot about me!
> 
> View attachment 3004901


glad to see you back ^_^


----------



## Flaming Pie (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank god. Was a total sausage fest in here.



















Not that I don't like sausage. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 24, 2014)

[email protected] pie. Wuttup bygon? Welcome back


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2014)

Just out enjoying the evening....


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 24, 2014)

BygonEra said:


> I've been gone because my growing has reached a hiatus seeing as I have nearly 4 oz to smoke to myself... hope no one forgot about me!
> 
> View attachment 3004901


You've rather the impressive bone structure!


Flaming Pie said:


> Thank god. Was a total sausage fest in here.


I'm pretty sure kuroi would resent that remark!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3005337
> 
> Just out enjoying the evening....



ur like....where dafuq's my steak?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> ur like....where dafuq's my steak?


LOL, I was actually watching the game, but ya know I was hungry. Had a good car ride before getting there


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 24, 2014)

What's the funner side?


----------



## clint308 (Feb 24, 2014)

BygonEra said:


> I've been gone because my growing has reached a hiatus seeing as I have nearly 4 oz to smoke to myself... hope no one forgot about me!
> 
> View attachment 3004901


I would be hapy to help you out with your 4oz problem !


----------



## clint308 (Feb 25, 2014)

A few pics of my missus and Roxy !


----------



## mr lovah (Feb 25, 2014)

sweet lord is this some kinda joke?!!! youre givin me that goooood tingling feeling  STOP!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

god dammit clint! you need to feed that woman! she's too skinny. 

go kill a kangaroo or something


----------



## neosapien (Feb 26, 2014)

Too slow....


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2014)

had to be an awesome trip neo!


----------



## 420God (Feb 26, 2014)

Cool pic. Smog in the background?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> had to be an awesome trip neo!


Ehh, it was alright. 



420God said:


> Cool pic. Smog in the background?


Yep, it was fairly dense the entire time we were there.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 26, 2014)

This is pretty much how it looks all the time in the winter...


----------



## 420God (Feb 26, 2014)

neosapien said:


> This is pretty much how it looks all the time in the winter...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007235


Cool looking buildings.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 27, 2014)

I saw something on TV about all that smog. And 10% of the smog in LA comes from China. How bout that?


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 8, 2014)

Pic of me all hungover this morning...thanks Bacardi!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 8, 2014)

^^^^hey is that you Tickle?


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 8, 2014)

What u mean^^^^


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 8, 2014)

Tickle is on tv. He's on a show called Moonshiners. Google him and tell me you don't look like him.


----------



## keysareme (Mar 8, 2014)

Ivory dancin'


----------



## chewberto (Mar 8, 2014)

keysareme said:


> Ivory dancin'


That's how I look when I'm porcelain dancing!


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 8, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Tickle is on tv. He's on a show called Moonshiners. Google him and tell me you don't look like him.


Dude that shit cracked me the fuck up dude well hopefully I get the ladies like him too!


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2014)

sunnissssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## potpimp (Mar 8, 2014)

^^^^ Smokin' as always - and I don't mean with a doob.


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2014)

potpimp said:


> ^^^^ Smokin' as always - and I don't mean with a doob.


...............................


----------



## clint308 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey guys and girls , i havn't been around for a few days .
I was to busy falling over and tearing all the soft tissue and muscle off my ankle.
Man i thought i broke it for sure , spend 8 hours in farking hospital .


----------



## supchaka (Mar 8, 2014)

http://rent.rugdoctor.com


----------



## clint308 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hahahaha That bit of carpet is to far gone , rental property , main walk way .
Time for landlord to replace soon anyway !!!


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 8, 2014)

I was the same way but there's so many of us reefer smokers faces around it stopped bothering me.


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 8, 2014)

If I was growing right now I definitely wouldn't have


----------



## clint308 (Mar 8, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> I was the same way but there's so many of us reefer smokers faces around it stopped bothering me.


Same here , i was shit scared at first , then ya say fark it and bomb away .


----------



## keysareme (Mar 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> sunnissssssssssssssssssssss


I respectively say, from my perception, nice photo.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 9, 2014)

fr3d12 said:


> View attachment 3017483I'm not sure i should be doing this but having it up for 5 minutes should be fine


looks familiar. Match.com?


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 9, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> looks familiar. Match.com?


I get the "you look familiar" all the time and no never used match.com


----------



## clint308 (Mar 9, 2014)

fr3d12 said:


> I get the "you look familiar" all the time and no never used match.com


you look like Freddy Mercury son !


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 9, 2014)

clint308 said:


> you look like Freddy Mercury son !


Nope, no resemblance to rock stars living or dead.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 9, 2014)

keysareme said:


> I respectively say, from my perception, nice photo.


Agreed. Clark Kent specs for the win.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 9, 2014)

fr3d12 said:


> Nope, no resemblance to rock stars living or dead.


Hahahaha I Don't think good old Freddy would have had any kids anyway !
He was to busy with Elton John !!!!!!


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 9, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Hahahaha I Don't think good old Freddy would have had any kids anyway !
> He was to busy with Elton John !!!!!!


Haha something like that.
You can be sure that if anyone had the slighest inkling he was their Dad they would have come out of the woodwork a long time ago, Where there's a will there's a relative etc etc


----------



## clint308 (Mar 10, 2014)

fr3d12 said:


> Haha something like that.
> You can be sure that if anyone had the slighest inkling he was their Dad they would have come out of the woodwork a long time ago, Where there's a will there's a relative etc etc


True bro , but freddy new he could never have a little baby poofter , 
Listen to this , it's a Aus comedian .
[video=youtube;359BuKhXU7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=359BuKhXU7Q&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## randybishop (Mar 10, 2014)

The thread most visited by LE.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 10, 2014)

randybishop said:


> The thread most visited by LE.


It would be funny if I put a pic up again and they kicked my door in. They would definitely find a tent and there would be a light on it it. They would then splash my face across the internet as a bad bad man who got caught starting his vegetable garden early indoors.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 14, 2014)

Foot slowly getting better !


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Foot slowly getting better !
> View attachment 3022430


You're footsy looks ouchies, doll. How many faces are you kicking in daily? When's the last time you took a break from kicking in said faces?


----------



## clint308 (Mar 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You're footsy looks ouchies, doll. How many faces are you kicking in daily? When's the last time you took a break from kicking in said faces?


Hahaha no kicking faces bro just rolling of ankle big time.
did you see pix when i first did it ?


----------



## charface (Mar 14, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Hahaha no kicking faces bro just rolling of ankle big time.
> did you see pix when i first did it ?


That is a genuine boo-boo there.
Ever notice how much you need a good working foot throughout the day.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 14, 2014)

charface said:


> That is a genuine boo-boo there.
> Ever notice how much you need a good working foot throughout the day.


I have now man , damn you can't do anything without both feet working , i can only just put weight on it now.
I have had some bad pain in my life but the ankle has to be the worst of all !


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 14, 2014)

I rolled my ankle A LOT. that shit hurts bro. glad it's getting better.


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 15, 2014)

My eldest son ( the sensible one) at the coast today.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 15, 2014)

Haha he's a handsome guy. The one pointing his finger ain't too bad either.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 16, 2014)

good looking guy granny  How many kids do you have?


----------



## evarose (Mar 16, 2014)

after trying edibles for the first time, before things got too trippy to be home alone


----------



## neosapien (Mar 16, 2014)

evarose said:


> after trying edibles for the first time, before things got too trippy to be home alone
> View attachment 3024896


hey girl, welcome to RIU. Nice first post.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 16, 2014)

pretty good lookin' there, evarose. Welcome to RIU


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2014)

evarose said:


> after trying edibles for the first time, before things got too trippy to be home alone
> View attachment 3024896


Welcome to RIU.

And watch those edibles - some "creeping up on you" kinda stuff.

Pro~tip: Watch your back in the politics sub-forum, it's cutthroat in there.


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 16, 2014)

evarose said:


> after trying edibles for the first time, before things got too trippy to be home alone
> View attachment 3024896


Welcome aboard.
Lovely username


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

evarose said:


> after trying edibles for the first time, before things got too trippy to be home alone
> View attachment 3024896


I see you winking at me 

Welcome to riu and medibles kick ass!!!

Don't mind all these horn balls, they see a girl and they all flock here lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 16, 2014)

evarose said:


> after trying edibles for the first time, before things got too trippy to be home alone
> View attachment 3024896


Welcome to RIU


----------



## neosapien (Mar 16, 2014)

Also, you might be asked to prove that you don't have a dick. Don't take offense. It's just that more than likely you have a dick.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I see you winking at me
> 
> Welcome to riu and medibles kick ass!!!
> 
> Don't mind all these horn balls, they see a girl and they all flock here lol.


He says from the tail end of the flock.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He says from the tail end of the flock.


I gotta stay in the back to keep all you others in line


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I gotta stay in the back to keep all you others in line


I'm not so sure I like you that close behind me.


I'm keepin an eye on you bro.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm not so sure I like you that close behind me.
> 
> 
> I'm keepin an eye on you bro.


It will only hurt for a lil bit 

Don't worry I'll be gentle....


----------



## Steve French (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn, I don't remember being people being so friendly when I joined up. Bastards.


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I gotta stay in the back to keep all you others in line


How noble of you


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Damn, I don't remember being people being so friendly when I joined up. Bastards.


Do you want a hug? I'm awesome at hugs!!!



fr3d12 said:


> How noble of you


I know right? Just doing what I'm best at


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 16, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> good looking guy granny  How many kids do you have?


Thanks Joe, I have three my daughter who is the eldest and two sons the one in the pic is the eldest boy. and you know all about the youngest lol x


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> It will only hurt for a lil bit
> 
> Don't worry I'll be gentle....


If I remember correctly Freddy Mercury said that very same thing to me when I had one of the unobtainable back stage passes.
Thank God he got distracted & I bolted.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If I remember correctly Freddy Mercury said that very same thing to me when I had one of the unobtainable back stage passes.
> Thank God he got distracted & I bolted.


Good thing you don't remember correctly then


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Good thing you don't remember correctly then


Shit - Freddy, is that you ?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Shit - Freddy, is that you ?


Shhhh...it's all going to be ok.......


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 16, 2014)

evarose said:


> after trying edibles for the first time, before things got too trippy to be home alone
> View attachment 3024896


LOL Just go with it. Glad to see another girl in the mix


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with females....


----------



## Steve French (Mar 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with females....


Other than everything. Them hoes!


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 16, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Other than everything. Them hoes!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 16, 2014)

Granny weed said:


> Thanks Joe, I have three my daughter who is the eldest and two sons the one in the pic is the eldest boy. and you know all about the youngest lol x


sounds like you have a great family granny 


evarose said:


> after trying edibles for the first time, before things got too trippy to be home alone
> View attachment 3024896


welcome


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 16, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Other than everything. Them hoes!


I get along with girls just fine lol. 

but of course I get along with everyone.


----------



## evarose (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank ja all i feel so welcomed!


----------



## evarose (Mar 16, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Also, you might be asked to prove that you don't have a dick. Don't take offense. It's just that more than likely you have a dick.


ha! doesnt bother me.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 16, 2014)

evarose said:


> Thank ja all i feel so welcomed!


I wonder if you would have received the same welcome had your first post been something other than a picture of yourself... 

Not to make you think/feel you're any less welcome, just wondering about the motivations involved and in the rest of society/the internet.. 

Same thing tends to happen on most male dominated websites.. I wonder, would a guy be welcomed the same way in a more female dominated setting? Why/why not? ...


Either way, welcome to Roll it up, it's a cool place with cool people


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 16, 2014)

pssssht..You know chicks get a warmer welcome pada. quit trying to scare her off 



@ evarose....don't mind him. He's our resident shrink


----------



## kinetic (Mar 16, 2014)

How does a person get to post a pic with their first post!?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 16, 2014)

I didn't know there were picture posting restrictions. Not like pms


----------



## clint308 (Mar 17, 2014)

Who cares ! let's see more female vistors here !!!!!
Welcome


----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2014)

She has yet to post a pic with official RIU female verification proofing, so as of this moment she still has a dick and is named EvanRose.


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2014)

neosapien said:


> She has yet to post a pic with official RIU female verification proofing, so as of this moment she still has a dick and is named EvanRose.


Kinda surprised her rep didn't jump up a few bars.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

lol neo  evanrose hahahah

I love you guys.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah me too actually. WITCH! WITCH! WITCH!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

420God said:


> Kinda surprised her rep didn't jump up a few bars.


i was afraid my massive rep would break her/him 

I decided to leave it sheathed


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, my rep smack is rather large these days.
> 
> Oh Look 5000!!!!!!!!!!!


Sweet! Let's celebrate, I think I know where to get some call girls from.


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 17, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> i was afraid my massive rep would break her/him
> 
> I decided to leave it sheathed


Haha you're so thoughtful.
Glad to know you would give your massive rep to both genders


----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2014)

Lol, call girls and pharmies right!!!


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Mar 17, 2014)

fr3d12 said:


> Haha you're so thoughtful.
> Glad to know you would give your massive rep to both genders


Lol hes fuckin trisexual with that shit yo!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

lol. I looked for a hot transgender photo to post...but I couldn't find any


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 17, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> lol. I looked for a hot transgender photo to post...but I couldn't find any


lol. Great minds think alike. 

[video=youtube_share;PhC9Ft-LdqQ]http://youtu.be/PhC9Ft-LdqQ[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

where is loquacious? He'd be drooling right now LOL
















that shit will be deleted ttt


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;2ACJL41x3QE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ACJL41x3QE[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 17, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> where is loquacious? He'd be drooling right now LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely it will. But hey, it's from a film, deal with it.. Me thinks some mods need to take off the headphones and go get themselves some booty and relax. 

[video=youtube_share;T0b6cBaxj1U]http://youtu.be/T0b6cBaxj1U[/video]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, my rep smack is rather large these days.
> 
> Oh Look 5 " !!!!!!!!!




 ~ Sorry neo, just had to.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 17, 2014)

About to ditch the Irish beard, had it for the parade and got good use out of it.. Oh an this is Turk, my black friend.


----------



## spazatak (Mar 17, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Other than everything. Them hoes!


10.23 hespect


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you Clayton. I like it when jack off material finds me!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2014)

^^^^

^^^^^^^ 2 likes


----------



## kinetic (Mar 17, 2014)

Put me down for a third like, though she could ditch the cancer stick.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 17, 2014)

neosapien said:


> She has yet to post a pic with official RIU female verification proofing, so as of this moment she still has a dick and is named EvanRose.





fr3d12 said:


> [video=youtube;2ACJL41x3QE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ACJL41x3QE[/video]


wait-what? so he finds out she's a he and still goes off on HOLIDAY?? And all the dudes behind him were laughing. So they were in on it.


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> wait-what? so he finds out she's a he and still goes off on HOLIDAY?? And all the dudes behind him were laughing. So they were in on it.


Apparently he changed his mind before the show aired, they all sued for emotional damage etc etc and settled out of court.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 17, 2014)

Garden Knowm said:


> this will become the biggest thread in rollitup history... you can count on it



Nope not even close lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

hey tytheguy, you do know you responded to a six year old post right ? 


lol

I wouldn't wait on him to reply


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> hey tytheguy, you do know you responded to a six year old post right ?
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


The OP (Garden knowm) hasn't been online in about 3 years.
I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for his answer.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Sorry neo, just had to.


I was going to smack you with it for that but...

Edit: Lol, Oh I guess I can smack you with it.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 17, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The OP (Garden knowm) hasn't been online in about 3 years.
> I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for his answer.


His site still maintains link backs to RIU. A couple as a matter of fact. http://www.seemorebuds.com/links.php

I think he's lurked under a different account. Though I could be wrong, it's known to happen.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 17, 2014)

It hasn't been updated in four years though hope he's ok

edit: I see the second page was updated in 2012


----------



## evarose (Mar 18, 2014)

neosapien said:


> She has yet to post a pic with official RIU female verification proofing, so as of this moment she still has a dick and is named EvanRose.


as far as i know im female and my names is eva

buuut i suppose is evan fits your liking more i cant stop ya


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2014)

evarose said:


> as far as i know im female and my names is eva
> 
> buuut i suppose is evan fits your liking more i cant stop ya


Eva - this is the oldest internet trick in the book.
"Lookist over there".
J/K

Someone is trying to coerce you into posting a sexy pic me thinks.


----------



## evarose (Mar 18, 2014)

well i can only contest so much...


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 18, 2014)

evarose said:


> well i can only contest so much...View attachment 3027186




......................


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey Eva...this is a big site, this particular sub-forum (T&T) has likely the most jaded (other than Political) members. Lots of good info. It really is a good site.

For the record, I'll tell you up front, I'm jaded and I will try to wheedle out of you a wet T-shirt pick....now or later, it will happen


----------



## neosapien (Mar 18, 2014)

evarose said:


> as far as i know im female and my names is eva
> 
> buuut i suppose is evan fits your liking more i cant stop ya


When a person's first post on a forum is a picture of "themselves" and that picture is of a beautiful female, it's a little suspect and more than likely that person in fact has a dick. Just the rules of the internet. If you post another one throwing up an RIU sign, I'll eat my pie and we can be bffs. (best friend forevers)





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Eva - this is the oldest internet trick in the book.
> "Lookist over there".
> J/K
> 
> Someone is trying to coerce you into posting a sexy pic me thinks.


No, no just trying to protect the internets and get my moderator application fast tracked.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2014)

Vito Corleone: I never wanted this for you, this,this moderator thing. ... I thought that when it was your time that you would be the one to hold the strings. Senator Neosapian . Governor Neosapian. Somethin'. 

Neosapian: Another pezzonovante


----------



## evarose (Mar 18, 2014)

neosapien said:


> When a person's first post on a forum is a picture of "themselves" and that picture is of a beautiful female, it's a little suspect and more than likely that person in fact has a dick. Just the rules of the internet. If you post another one throwing up an RIU sign, I'll eat my pie and we can be bffs. (best friend forevers)


i would but what a RIU sign is?? what does that mean? what is this site? where am i?

jokes aside i really dont know. if posting another picture would aid in bff-ing i'd be happy to


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow, I'm gonna need an Italian translator. 
The only word I know in that language is "Dumb ass" & some dude must have thought that was my name cause he kept yellin [email protected] me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow, I'm gonna need an Italian translator.
> The only word I know in that language is "Dumb ass" & some dude must have thought that was my name cause he kept yellin [email protected] me.


 pezzonovante 
In Sicilian it derives from idiot or moron, but mostly used to show that someone is ignorant or misinformed, maybe even living a false life, not as themselves. Taken as an insult by Italians, especially by Calabrians and Sicilians. 
Secco gabban de madre, pezzonovante -translation- go dry hump your mother, dumbass.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> pezzonovante
> In Sicilian it derives from idiot or moron, but mostly used to show that someone is ignorant or misinformed, maybe even living a false life, not as themselves. Taken as an insult by Italians, especially by Calabrians and Sicilians.
> Secco gabban de madre, pezzonovante -translation- go dry hump your mother, dumbass.


Ouch, harsh dude - thought we were bud's.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2014)

evarose said:


> i would but what a RIU sign is?? what does that mean? what is this site? where am i?
> 
> jokes aside i really dont know. if posting another picture would aid in bff-ing i'd be happy to


Chasing around trying to make people believe you is a futile effort. They had some other chick post all kinds of crazy pictures. Don't be the stupid gullible girl. Or be... whatever.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2014)

evarose said:


> i would but what a RIU sign is?? what does that mean? what is this site? where am i?
> 
> jokes aside i really dont know. if posting another picture would aid in bff-ing i'd be happy to


An official "*RIU sign*" is a fresh white T-shirt upon is written sumthin like "Hey RIU (or Singlemalt) it is I Eva and the current date(dd/mo/year). Then it(you) are wetted down and the pic is taken


----------



## evarose (Mar 18, 2014)

haaaahahahaha


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ouch, harsh dude - thought we were bud's.


 That wasn't directed at you...but I'll hug ya anyway, just ask. I read all this shit, under the influence, and start writing operas, scripts, and with Neo's quest for moderatorship, I see "The Godfather' with Neo being Michael Corleone, and since I wrote this down, well me of course as Vito Corleone. I think you would be good as Tom Hagen


----------



## neosapien (Mar 18, 2014)

Haha I dig it. 

La Smoka Nostra.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2014)

+rep.................


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2014)

Look GWN, I've tried to rep you a couple times the past 2 days.... the system won't let me. Now you tell me, if we had a few judges and politicians, if we had an additional mod that "understands" , you'd have been repped


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> That wasn't directed at you...but I'll hug ya anyway, just ask. I read all this shit, under the influence, and start writing operas, scripts, and with Neo's quest for moderatorship, I see "The Godfather' with Neo being Michael Corleone, and since I wrote this down, well me of course as Vito Corleone. I think you would be good as Tom Hagen


Just jerkin your chain my friend.
*All Is Well !!!!!* (As in Animal house).


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Look GWN, I've tried to rep you a couple times the past 2 days.... the system won't let me. Now you tell me, if we had a few judges and politicians, if we had an additional mod that "understands" , you'd have been repped


I'll check - my rep bucket must be full.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 19, 2014)

evarose said:


> i would but what a RIU sign is?? what does that mean? what is this site? where am i?
> 
> jokes aside i really dont know.


Let me guess...natural blonde?


----------



## april (Mar 19, 2014)

I got glasses! ! Ya mine are not the round nerdy ones everyone wears lately. .I have my own style thank u..


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2014)

Almost identical to Kurois new glasses. Whenever i see them all i can think is librarian, but in a good way


----------



## april (Mar 19, 2014)

One more...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2014)

who's a pretty girl


----------



## april (Mar 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Almost identical to Kurois new glasses. Whenever i see them all i can think is librarian, but in a good way


She luvs her role play...are u harry potter?


----------



## april (Mar 19, 2014)

robert 14617 said:


> who's a pretty girl


Do u have a cookie ? I can sit..and do a few other things...


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 19, 2014)

april said:


> One more...View attachment 3027608


Like the new stunners. They fit you.


----------



## april (Mar 19, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Like the new stunners. They fit you.


Thanks best part is seeing properly..april 2.0


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2014)

april said:


> She luvs her role play...are u harry potter?


She did bring along an outfit to compliment them  I do have a scar just like his from running into a wall, but alas no, no magic wand for me.

She said the same thing about seeing properly when she got hers. Never had glasses or contacts so just accepted her vision as it was, and upon getting the glasses, she said it was like everything was in high definition.


----------



## april (Mar 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> She did bring along an outfit to compliment them  I do have a scar just like his from running into a wall, but alas no, no magic wand for me.
> 
> She said the same thing about seeing properly when she got hers. Never had glasses or contacts so just accepted her vision as it was, and upon getting the glasses, she said it was like everything was in high definition.


i know her glasses easily guided her curious little hands to ur magic wand.. i bet kurois also enjoys reading without headaches..squinting..or hitting urself in the face with ur ipad..


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 19, 2014)

april said:


> One more...View attachment 3027608


For added panosh get a chain for the specs and don't forget to wear them on your nose so you can look at people from above the rims.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 19, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> For added panosh get a chain for the specs and don't forget to wear them on your nose so you can look at people from above the rims.



DUDE that sounds like my old Liberian Ms.Moore lol she was black and I checked out the roots book about slavery and she said " thats a good read if your cracker ass wants to know about slavery" and I said " uhhh yea I guess" then I got in my car in the fetale position a cried because she called me a cracker and it was scary


----------



## theexpress (Mar 19, 2014)

april said:


> One more...View attachment 3027608


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2014)

theexpress said it better


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 19, 2014)

This thread isn't for me because if I posted a pic of myself my pure ugliness whould shut down RIU and create a EMP and destroy all the electronics and we whould have to resort to a cannibalistic society and sacrifice virgins to the rain gods my face is a doomsday weapon


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2014)

april said:


> i know her glasses easily guided her curious little hands to ur magic wand.. i bet kurois also enjoys reading without headaches..squinting..or hitting urself in the face with ur ipad..


The chauvinist inside me wants to say glasses not required, but well, no comment . 

She can now sit down and use my computer without guessing, although I think my vision might just be rather wonderful, my screen is about 10ft from my keyboard. Seems to have helped her thouggh


----------



## InstantCoffee (Mar 20, 2014)

Me in my mothers home country 2 years ago. I gained a little weight.


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 20, 2014)

InstantCoffee said:


> Me in my mothers home country 2 years ago. I gained a little weight.


Nice photo.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Like the new stunners. They fit you.


notice the oscillating fan and bright light behind april. makes it even better.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 20, 2014)

InstantCoffee said:


> Me in my mothers home country 2 years ago. I gained a little weight.



that wall really needs to be powerwashed.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

where is your mothers country?


----------



## InstantCoffee (Mar 20, 2014)

Sri Lanka, an island near India.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> notice the oscillating fan and bright light behind april. makes it even better.


Oh, it does! And, her skin is flawless.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2014)

Damn. I got a crush.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 20, 2014)

InstantCoffee is a she...? Not what I thought. A pretty woman at that.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2014)

She's finer than a mothafucker.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

yep! pretty girl


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2014)

Life is beautiful, isn't it?

I'm a big fan of Muttiah Muralitharan.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

It's 2:15 AM - Do you know how YOUR hair looks? (parasite on left)


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

I'd smash it...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

Wait, my left or your left? Oh what the hell...I'd smash ya both at the same time.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I'd smash it...


[video=youtube;3fq0vIgRc7E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fq0vIgRc7E[/video]

Just remember - you forced me to do this.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Pinworm again.


  
*



*+* Reply to ThreadPage 2482 of 2482First...14821982238224322472248024812482

[h=3]




Quick Reply[/h]


----------



## clint308 (Mar 21, 2014)

april said:


> One more...View attachment 3027608


Wow april nice look !!!!!



InstantCoffee said:


> Me in my mothers home country 2 years ago. I gained a little weight.


Very nice pic ya have there !!!!


----------



## clint308 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3029356
> 
> It's 2:15 AM - Do you know how YOUR hair looks? (parasite on left)


Is that you with the lip ring ? pinny


----------



## clint308 (Mar 21, 2014)

Me with my Roxy by the fire !!!!


----------



## charface (Mar 21, 2014)

clint308 said:


> View attachment 3029391
> Me with my Roxy by the fire !!!!


Roxy has a moustache?


----------



## clint308 (Mar 21, 2014)

charface said:


> Roxy has a moustache?


Your a funny fucker ! Ilike that , that's why i am going to kill you last !!!!! lol


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 21, 2014)

clint308 said:


> View attachment 3029391
> Me with my Roxy by the fire !!!!


How cute! For some reason I love the dogs name! It reminds me of someone....


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Is that you with the lip ring ? pinny


Nope. I'm the cute one.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 21, 2014)

Foxyroxy420 said:


> How cute! For some reason I love the dogs name! It reminds me of someone....


Thanx foxy ! who does it remind you of ?


----------



## clint308 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Nope. I'm the cute one.


Love it , nice one bro !!!!!


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 21, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Thanx foxy ! who does it remind you of ?


Oh just someone's username that's all.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 21, 2014)

Foxyroxy420 said:


> Oh just someone's username that's all.


Bwahahaha i didn't even notice !
Who's the dickhead ?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

It's 4:30 in Cali right now....wtf....Surgery anesthesia has my schedule fucked up. I'm normally going to bed by 4:20 am......


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 21, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Bwahahaha i didn't even notice !
> Who's the dickhead ?


You???? ...


----------



## clint308 (Mar 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> It's 4:30 in Cali right now....wtf....Surgery anesthesia has my schedule fucked up. I'm normally going to bed by 4:20 am......


Damn man did you get operated on ?
It's 10:30 pm in aus right now !


----------



## clint308 (Mar 21, 2014)

Foxyroxy420 said:


> You???? ...


GGGGRRRRRRRRRRR baby GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

I did...Minor surgery though...Worst part was the pre-op nurse couldn't find a vein and stuck me a bunch of different times for the IV before giving up and passing me off to the actual anesthesiologist


----------



## BenFranklin (Mar 21, 2014)

tahoe58 said:


> it was THIS close!>$#@[email protected]#$!


I'f I hadn't seen it myself, I'd say you were bullshitting me!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I did...Minor surgery though...Worst part was the pre-op nurse couldn't find a vein and stuck me a bunch of different times for the IV before giving up and passing me off to the actual anesthesiologist


Ugh, see. This is a perfect opportunity for ex-heroin addicts to finally have their chance at some gainful employment.


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 21, 2014)

clint308 said:


> GGGGRRRRRRRRRRR baby GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


moew ... ...


----------



## clint308 (Mar 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> I did...Minor surgery though...Worst part was the pre-op nurse couldn't find a vein and stuck me a bunch of different times for the IV before giving up and passing me off to the actual anesthesiologist


Damn dude , that sux , i had a nurse do that to me trying to do a blood test , she first put the strap on my arm then started tapping the inside of arm trying to get the veins up ,
she keeps tapping and rubbing my arm , looking for a good vein , i ended up pointing one out and said "this is where they normally get it from "
so she put the needle in and got half a vile full of blood that took 5min then it stopped , so she started pulling the needle in and out trying to find the vein again .
She gave up half way through that vile and said "i have lost it , i will have to start again on the other arm " .
Gee are you serious ? she said yes.
So in we go again with needle in other arm , it took 10min to fill up 6 viles , Damn that hurt !
The next day my first arm she did looked like someone hit my arm with a fucking hammer !
Yet last time i had an op , they were talking to me (the anesthesest must of just slipped it in ) did not feel anything 
next thing i knew i was awake in a bed with family around , what a trip !!!!!!!


----------



## clint308 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Ugh, see. This is a perfect opportunity for ex-heroin addicts to finally have their chance at some gainful employment.


Hahaha only you would come up with that pinny !!!!!!!!!
Nice thought though .


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

I woke up to mucous obstructing my airway and the nurses vaccuming it out. But it was all good, I knew I had a little chest congestion when I went in...


----------



## april (Mar 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> notice the oscillating fan and bright light behind april. makes it even better.


Oh bucky has a fan/light fetish..maybe I should lift my skirt and show you what I'm really packing....


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

april said:


> Oh bucky has a fan/light fetish..maybe I should lift my skirt and show you what I'm really packing....




Ruh-roh......


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

april said:


> Oh bucky has a fan/light fetish..maybe I should lift my skirt and show you what I'm really packing....


Only if it's a penis! That woud be awesome...lol...

No, really, was that an offer? I did just have surgery today, I could use a little "pick me up", lol

JK hun...lol...Good morning! I'm not normally still awake at 5 am, but anesthesia gave me insomnia...


----------



## april (Mar 21, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Only if it's a penis! That woud be awesome...lol...
> 
> No, really, was that an offer? I did just have surgery today, I could use a little "pick me up", lol
> 
> JK hun...lol...Good morning! I'm not normally still awake at 5 am, but anesthesia gave me insomnia...


I wish I had a pork sword for the day! The things I would do...pie..cantaloupe..
Aww how u feeling? Ya I work 7-4...early bird  oh look a baby..trying to supercrop...but I had my timer set bad..which u can see..


----------



## april (Mar 21, 2014)

Another pic......


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 21, 2014)

Awww...a cute widdle baby...

Technically, since my fingers are in this pic, it's a picture of me...


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3029356
> 
> It's 2:15 AM - Do you know how YOUR hair looks? (parasite on left)


Pinworm Cyrus!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

april said:


> I wish I had a pork sword for the day! The things I would do...






......................
 .


april said:


> ...pie..


.................................................


----------



## clint308 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3029424
> 
> 
> .......................


Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Just teasin', april. You know you're awesome. <3


----------



## april (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice roots meta!!! I had to drive to work...lol...mmm pie


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 21, 2014)

BenFranklin said:


> I'f I hadn't seen it myself, I'd say you were bullshitting me!!!



you are responding to 6 year old posts 

*snicker snicker*


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2014)

kinetic said:


> InstantCoffee is a she...? Not what I thought. A pretty woman at that.


making the ratio here 99.992% men now??

Nice pics of both April and Instantcoffee


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2014)

InstantCoffee hasn't authenticated her picture but for some reason I'm inclined to believe it to be genuine. Seems too random to be that of a pic collector and it's not the usual fake bimbo pic.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 21, 2014)

she claims to be a chick...I dunno. SHe hasn't taken me up on my offer yet https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/817471-public-apology.html


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2014)

neosapien said:


> InstantCoffee hasn't authenticated her picture but for some reason I'm inclined to believe it to be genuine. Seems too random to be that of a pic collector and it's not the usual fake bimbo pic.


Is this the same person that just had their thread locked by GWN? Seems kinda loopy if it is.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 21, 2014)

yup. same person


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2014)

420God said:


> Is this the same person that just had their thread locked by GWN? Seems kinda loopy if it is.


Yep, that's Her/Him.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, that's Her/Him.


*shim .............


----------



## gioua (Mar 21, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Pic of me and my mum


damn nice garden too! that yours?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 21, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Pic of me and my mum


Gotta respect a man who respects his mother.
Respect.
and rep


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks guys mom and I are very close 

its not my garden, I would love that much space though! It's a facility where I live that has a bunch of different domes that replicate dessert, tropical ect and they have the coolest plants they grow in there. The tropical dome is like 150 ft tall and has all sorts of jungle plants growing in it parrots all sorts of shit...pretty cool place to visit, tons of energy in those rooms


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 21, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, that's Her/Him.


I think we're done here...lol


----------



## kinetic (Mar 21, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to beuffer420 again



*


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 21, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Thanks guys mom and I are very close
> 
> its not my garden, I would love that much space though! It's a facility where I live that has a bunch of different domes that replicate dessert, tropical ect and they have the coolest plants they grow in there. The tropical dome is like 150 ft tall and has all sorts of jungle plants growing in it parrots all sorts of shit...pretty cool place to visit, tons of energy in those rooms


I'm only a couple of hours from it but i've still to ever get around to visiting the eden project. and i've no good excuse as to why not.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 21, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Pic of me and my mum


Awww!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 21, 2014)

april said:


> Oh bucky has a fan/light fetish..maybe I should lift my skirt and show you what I'm really packing....


[video=youtube_share;dh3CypZ9Q5U]http://youtu.be/dh3CypZ9Q5U[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 21, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> I'm only a couple of hours from it but i've still to ever get around to visiting the eden project. and i've no good excuse as to why not.


Def worth checking out, it's amazing to see really.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 21, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Def worth checking out, it's amazing to see really.


You're lucky to live down that way  I love the coast. Pretty bummed atm, had to turn down a pair of jobs, one at Porlock and the other a few miles north of Lyme Regis. Both locations would have been awesome, but alas it was just not the right time to be taking on a lease. Ah well, still have a cottage on exmore to fall back on.


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 21, 2014)

I enjoy anything that is around nature, a cottage sounds awesome right about now we used to have one towards traverse city but that was a long time ago.


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> yup. same person





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, that's Her/Him.


Just read her latest thread. Makes sense now.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm still hoping that's actually her. The eyes in that picture do appear to have some madness in them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I'm still hoping that's actually her. The eyes in that picture do appear to have some madness in them.


A lot of "electricians" have those.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2014)

Lol, I'm an "electrician" sometimes. Just added another new 20amp circuit to my laboratory. Got 55amps total now and no worries. Didn't even electrocute myself. Not even once.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Lol, I'm an "electrician" sometimes. Just added another new 20amp circuit to my laboratory. Got 55amps total now and no worries. Didn't even electrocute myself. Not even once.


I was talking about her profession.
Profile


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2014)

I guess I'll get this thread back on track... me tearin shit up....


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I guess I'll get this thread back on track... me tearin shit up....
> 
> View attachment 3029633


I dint know you chopped the ice. You have an enforcer's build. You play?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2014)

Not in a long time. I got out this one time this year, no times last year and maybe twice the year before that.

And that picture is misleading, I'm 5'10" 165lbs soaking wet.


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> Pic of me and my mum


love that pic of you and mom, though i suppose you know that through fb
gotta say though i HATE your shoes LOL


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> love that pic of you and mom, though i suppose you know that through fb
> gotta say though i HATE your shoes LOL


View attachment 3029646
........................


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Not in a long time. I got out this one time this year, no times last year and maybe twice the year before that.
> 
> And that picture is misleading, I'm 5'10" 165lbs soaking wet.


I'm 220 - 6'0 right now, and I lasted about 30 mins in an actual game. Lawls. I made friends with the boards like no one's business. Still fun as hell.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3029646
> ........................


That shits fabulous worm!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 21, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> I enjoy anything that is around nature, a cottage sounds awesome right about now we used to have one towards traverse city but that was a long time ago.



Ah, is there an eden project-like place in the states as well then? (makes me want to get high and watch bio-dome now )


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 21, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Ah, is there an eden project-like place in the states as well then? (makes me want to get high and watch bio-dome now )


Remember when paulie shore was bigger than Elvis? No, me neither.lol.

Fucking love biodome though!


----------



## billy4479 (Mar 21, 2014)

# Old pic of my self .


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> That shits fabulous worm!


<3 ...................


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2014)

Trimming tree's with my older brother.
He's in the hat.
View attachment 3029663


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 21, 2014)

Your in good shape for an old fart GN.


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Trimming tree's with my older brother.
> He's in the hat.
> View attachment 3029663


You look like someone I wouldn't want to piss off


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Trimming tree's with my older brother.
> He's in the hat.
> View attachment 3029663


That's a sweet loader. Just did an acre of trimming myself, last week. I'd feel like a total Sir ontop of that mow-chine there. First order of biddness - tip the next door neighboors Acura over. Plastic spinners, and sticky interior. Uh-uh. Fuck that.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Mar 21, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Trimming tree's with my older brother.
> He's in the hat.
> View attachment 3029663


Man, you look exactly like I imagined. Not that I'm lying about thinking how you look. Damm, this sounds well creepy, don't worry I'll steer us back on track. What I meant to say was..."nice abs!" Shit, no I meant "nice denim shorts" Ah fuck, I don't think this is coming out right. Forget it. You know what I mean.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Translation: Let's go shopping sometime? .............For guns...... And, power tools!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 21, 2014)

damn gwn. Striking resemblance between you two. Can really tell you are brothers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> damn gwn. Striking resemblance between you two. Can really tell you are brothers


I'm a couple inches taller and I have 35 lbs on him.
About that time our Mom was fading from us with the big C - she couldn't tell us apart.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 21, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Trimming tree's with my older brother.
> He's in the hat.
> View attachment 3029663


 damn bro ur yolked up... looks like you just got outta san Quentin and shit


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2014)

My little one taking a family pic. Don't know why my wife's camera takes orange photos.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2014)

Great looking family.

Might need to change the White Balance in the settings. Most times it's on auto and doesn't pick quite right.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Great looking family.
> 
> Might need to change the White Balance in the settings. Most times it's on auto and doesn't pick quite right.


Or unplug that 1000 W HPS that's over the kitchen table.
That kid's still in veg, she needs M/H.


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2014)

It's her phone camera. Doesn't really let her adjust it.


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 21, 2014)

420God said:


> It's her phone camera. Doesn't really let her adjust it.


She deserves an iphone, get the wallet out


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2014)

420God said:


> It's her phone camera. Doesn't really let her adjust it.


My phone let's me adjust it nanana boo boo

Anywho, orange photos are usually always from improper white balance settings.


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2014)

It's an iPhone. I'll have to check it out for her.


----------



## sunni (Mar 21, 2014)

420God said:


> It's an iPhone. I'll have to check it out for her.


my iphone doesnt do that unless its dark like in a bar setting.<--- like that lol


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> my iphone doesnt do that unless its dark like in a bar setting.View attachment 3029807<--- like that lol


You look so cute in those. <3


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> my iphone doesnt do that unless its dark like in a bar setting.View attachment 3029807<--- like that lol


Cute pic! That could be it. It was pretty dark when she took it.


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 21, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Trimming tree's with my older brother.
> He's in the hat.
> View attachment 3029663


What a fine figure of a man you are!


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 21, 2014)

420God said:


> My little one taking a family pic. Don't know why my wife's camera takes orange photos.


Your wife looks like a model! pretty lady. Daughter's a cutie pie too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Your wife looks like a model! pretty lady. Daughter's a cutie pie too.


His wife is an Aztec princess


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 21, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> His wife is an Aztec princess





:0 whoa lol

anyways its crazy seeing that some dudes are actually chicks and to see what people look like so i know who iam stocking no lol jk but this is a pretty cool thread


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 21, 2014)

Mulberry Buds.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 21, 2014)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3030039
> Mulberry Buds.


I don't want to alarm you, but it looks like there is a pest on your leaf!


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 21, 2014)

cool spot to burn a couple


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Sheeit, getting high on horseback, you must be a cowboy.


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 21, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Sheeit, getting high on horseback, you must be a cowboy.


This was a great cave we ran across last fall...really cool spot


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 22, 2014)

Some things never change.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2014)

Back at ya bro. 




And here's one with my baby, pixelated.


----------



## april (Mar 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Back at ya bro.
> View attachment 3030464
> 
> 
> ...


 wow u have really long fingers! And u look like someone I know...great pic!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Back at ya bro.
> View attachment 3030464
> 
> 
> ...



Jeeeeebus, Jig, April's right (for once), you do have some long ass fingers. You must be hung like Seabiscuit. (funny april would notice)



















just teasing, april


----------



## kinetic (Mar 22, 2014)

View attachment 3030471
&#8203;I'm writing this in white


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Jeeeeebus, Jig, April's right (for once), you do have some long ass fingers. You must be hung like Seabiscuit. (funny april would notice)


I will share something my wife and I disagree with. She says no woman cares about penis size, and if anything having a big one isn't the greatest thing. She says no woman would be impressed.

However I have run across a few girls who are fascinated by the idea of a large unit enough to do whatever they can to have a turn. Even if it's completely inappropriate.

I miss being young.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 22, 2014)

Long fingers just mean you can play guitar good.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 22, 2014)

By the way Jig that made me totally laugh.
Nice to see you Kinetic!


----------



## april (Mar 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I will share something my wife and I disagree with. She says no woman cares about penis size, and if anything having a big one isn't the greatest thing. She says no woman would be impressed.
> 
> However I have run across a few girls who are fascinated by the idea of a large unit enough to do whatever they can to have a turn. Even if it's completely inappropriate.
> 
> I miss being young.


 we only care about size if its too big! Or if u brag about the size yet lack the skills to properly use that magical tool. Most women I chat with agree its all about the foreplay  but deep down we want the same as men...someone who wants to please u and enjoys doing it.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 22, 2014)

But its a plus if u have great foreplay skills and a big dick and know.how to use it. She'll never leave


----------



## forever young (Mar 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I will share something my wife and I disagree with. She says no woman cares about penis size, and if anything having a big one isn't the greatest thing. She says no woman would be impressed.
> 
> However I have run across a few girls who are fascinated by the idea of a large unit enough to do whatever they can to have a turn. Even if it's completely inappropriate.
> 
> I miss being young.


So you did inappropriate acts with young girls when you were young, huh? Can we see your feet?


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2014)

oh shit a foot guy what the fuck????? no way thats what im talking about


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2014)

Actually the curious ones were mostly older. My feet aren't very big of a size bit my toes are about as long as my fingers.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2014)

yes they do they love a big dick!!! its just the way it is.. with time and kids they realy dont want a lil one as far as i understand i have herd them talk in groups they have no shame.. lolz for realz..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2014)

the feet are of a girls right??? guy feet are grose no way man i rather be shot in the head.. or hit by a bus...


----------



## ebgood (Mar 22, 2014)

Alot of girls have gross feet too


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 22, 2014)

thump easy said:


> yes they do they love a big dick!!! its just the way it is.. with time and kids they realy dont want a lil one as far as i understand i have herd them talk in groups they have no shame.. lolz for realz..


 some chick i was talking to said she had sex with a guy who had a ten inch dong, and she said it was just too big, and really hurt more then anything, and that she now prefers the normal sized schlong of 6 inches or so more then the huge dongs..
not sure if this was before or after she had kids though..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 22, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> Actually the curious ones were mostly older. My feet aren't very big of a size bit my toes are about as long as my fingers.


Uh, pictures. Gonna need pictures.


----------



## forever young (Mar 22, 2014)

Take it from a me (a woman) size is of no importance if a lady keeps her equipment toned and strong.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 22, 2014)

forever young said:


> Take it from a me (a woman) size is of no importance if a lady keeps her equipment toned and strong.


I have Never looked for "strong equipment" in a woman, but it sounds nice.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 22, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> some chick i was talking to said she had sex with a guy who had a ten inch dong, and she said it was just too big, and really hurt more then anything, and that she now prefers the normal sized schlong of 6 inches or so more then the huge dongs..
> not sure if this was before or after she had kids though..


She was just trying to make you feel good about your sixer. Jk


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> some chick i was talking to said she had sex with a guy who had a ten inch dong, and she said it was just too big, and really hurt more then anything, and that she now prefers the normal sized schlong of 6 inches or so more then the huge dongs..
> not sure if this was before or after she had kids though..


give her a few years... lolz im only kidding..


----------



## neosapien (Mar 22, 2014)

My wife (a woman) with (strong equipment) says that bigger is better but there is (I'm) a threshold.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 22, 2014)

My missus dosn't like me posting pics of her , here's one i took last night !!!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2014)

I have been with a 9-10 inch before. It was too much for sure. Painful.

My husband is a 7 and I am perfectly happy with it. 

The main issue guys should worry about is how much pelvic fat they have.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 24, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> The main issue guys should worry about is how much pelvic fat they have.


Absolutely! cuz the FUPA kills the length like no other!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2014)

OMG we had a teacher in hs that had a fupa and everyday before class I'd write in in big hold letters on her whiteboard. As she would try to erase it here fupa would rub against the white board as she walked along it. When she turned around she had marker all over her.....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 24, 2014)

Fupa this she said!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2014)

Only cuz it's been awhile...


Me and the sis back in the old days..
.

damn no wonder my sis had braces....


----------



## chewberto (Mar 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Only cuz it's been awhile...
> 
> 
> Me and the sis back in the old days..
> ...


Fucking ralphie "a Christmas story" over here.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Fucking ralphie "a Christmas story" over here.


Dude I was pimpin. Even had a Red ryder be gun. I was the shit!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't shoot your guys eye out.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2014)

I once shot a hookers eye out....


----------



## chewberto (Mar 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I once shot a hookers eye out....


Did you help her clean it out?

Pro tip: I usually just grab the pillow case to wipe off my dick afterwards.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Did you help her clean it out?
> 
> 
> 
> Pro tip: I usually just grab the pillow case to wipe off my dick afterwards.


I just used the side of her face


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 24, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Fucking ralphie "a Christmas story" over here.


damn your right...awww


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2014)

View attachment 3033239
Love...........


----------



## chewberto (Mar 24, 2014)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 3033239
> Love...........


Awesome, congrats! That is you no?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 24, 2014)

your daughters a litttle cutie man  

congrats on the new addition to the kinetic family tree


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks man. It may be me.

Joe, thanks, she's my buddy.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I just used the side of her face


That would be legendary status! I guess you've done this before! Drink more Ovaltine!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats brother!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 24, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Thanks man. It may be me.


Nice, got that citizen cope bun going on! Good work, stoked for you. I'm right behind ya. 4 weeks left.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 24, 2014)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 3033239
> Love...........


Right on Kinetic.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Nice, got that citizen cope bun going on! Good work, stoked for you. I'm right behind ya. 4 weeks left.


Congrats my man! You gonna go in for the delivery? It's pretty nutty, especially the utter helpless feeling. I don't do helpless well, it was humbling, scary and all kinds of feelings.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 24, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Nice, got that citizen cope bun going on! Good work, stoked for you. I'm right behind ya. 4 weeks left.


well congrats to you too man. boy or girl?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 24, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Congrats my man! You gonna go in for the delivery? It's pretty nutty, especially the utter helpless feeling. I don't do helpless well, it was humbling, scary and all kinds of feelings.


I course! I will be with her as far as I can. Last time wife had to have a c-section and they took her away, that's when I felt scared and helpless, I hated that. Plus she didn't get to bond with baby right after.


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words everybody. Now a gratuitous bud shot


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2014)

I couldn;t see the pic. Congrats, rugrats


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 24, 2014)

friggin a nice kin.....

you are livin the high life eh?


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> friggin a nice kin.....
> 
> you are livin the high life eh?


As a matter of fact I'm twisting one up right now in RIU's honor.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautiful, Kinetic, ty


----------



## chewberto (Mar 24, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> well congrats to you too man. boy or girl?


Boy #2 joe. 

if you need a boy kinetic, I can't miss!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 24, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Boy #2 joe.
> 
> if you need a boy kinetic, I can't miss!


so that's two little chewbertos terrorizing CO?....one more reason not to move to the mile high state  

jkjk 

boys are so much easier than girls imo.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> so that's two little chewbertos terrorizing CO?....one more reason not to move to the mile high state
> 
> jkjk
> 
> boys are so much easier than girls imo.


Fuck ya they are. My girl keeps telling me she wants a Lil girl.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm having a great time raising my little girl... now... first six months sucked ass.  Good luck.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 24, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I'm having a great time raising my little girl... now... first six months sucked ass.  Good luck.


First 6 months always suck bro. I never slept when I wanted lol


----------



## chewberto (Mar 24, 2014)

Uh, Don't remind me! I already don't get enough sleep being a badass flower maker!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats Kinetic and Chewy! My wife also had to have a c-section. They let me in the OR, having me hold my wife's hand the whole time. At one point blood squirted up over the sheet and got us in the face. Not sure what that was about. 6-7 months is when my daughter started to get fun and not be so much work.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know what you guys are talking about, I slept just fine after each of my kids were born


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Congrats Kinetic and Chewy! My wife also had to have a c-section. They let me in the OR, having me hold my wife's hand the whole time. At one point blood squirted up over the sheet and got us in the face. Not sure what that was about. 6-7 months is when my daughter started to get fun and not be so much work.


i couldnt handle that 

nice pic kinetic


----------



## thump easy (Mar 25, 2014)

No fucken kids for me..!!! i would have to back pack them like my phillopeeno homie he worked with his kid on his back threw the flowers no way stoping only change and feed.... his wife was the professional!!! he was the women i guess..


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 25, 2014)

I couldn't see the pics but congrats anyway to both you guys


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2014)

Believe it or not, when my baby girl started crawling she became less demanding. I actually can sit down with a coffee once in a while now.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 25, 2014)

until she starts exploring the kitchen cabinets


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 26, 2014)

Both my boys are in their late 30s they can still be a hand full.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 26, 2014)

mmmmm That is all.


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 26, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Thanks for the kind words everybody. Now a gratuitous bud shot


Wheres the new ones you been flashing that same pic for awhile.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hear I am heading to the beach....


some hash for me  
I guess dude mixed it with oil... it's pretty fkn stoney


SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> some hash for me
> I guess dude mixed it with oil... it's pretty fkn stoney
> View attachment 3035116
> 
> SH420


How'd you make that sweet disc?


----------



## april (Mar 26, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> How'd you make that sweet disc?


A press..I bought one for 20bucks...u can just pop a chunk or whole one in ur bowl and suck on ur bong until u smoke urself retarded..so fantastic


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2014)

april said:


> A press..I bought one for 20bucks...u can just pop a chunk or whole one in ur bowl and suck on ur bong until u smoke urself retarded..so fantastic


Got a link? Is that kief or finely ground bud? Thanks


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't get my keif catcher on the bottom of my grinder open. This does not please me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I can't get my keif catcher on the bottom of my grinder open. This does not please me.


Aluminum, right? Its doable, but its physics now..clean hands, dry for the grip; absolutely no change in the plane of turning with steady firm pressure. Aluminum can and does bind to itself. I'm considering splurging for Titanium


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Got a link? Is that kief or finely ground bud? Thanks


It's mixed with oil... not sure how he's mixing it, got a taster the other day of some stuff he over oiled (wouldn't hold, just crumbled) I was high for a couple hours... I'll ask n if it's bud or kief
SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2014)

my newest grinder.... 


SH420


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2014)

april said:


> A press..I bought one for 20bucks...u can just pop a chunk or whole one in ur bowl and suck on ur bong until u smoke urself retarded..so fantastic


I think im in love. ..lol...jk I finaly got to smoke and calm tf down today..been hectic lately..


----------



## april (Mar 26, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Got a link? Is that kief or finely ground bud? Thanks


 no it was a while back..ebay lol I could take a pic of mine..look up hash press.



kinetic said:


> I can't get my keif catcher on the bottom of my grinder open. This does not please me.


 try working out...this will please others...luv u muffin 
Lmfao sorry had to hun


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol, funny April!


----------



## april (Mar 26, 2014)

But I'm serious! This guy opens my grinder and bakes me treats &#9829; perfect man &#9829;


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2014)

april said:


> But I'm serious! This guy opens my grinder View attachment 3035199and bakes me treats &#9829; perfect man &#9829;


He looks like that guy from over haulin


----------



## kinetic (Mar 26, 2014)

april said:


> But I'm serious! This guy opens my grinder View attachment 3035199and bakes me treats &#9829; perfect man &#9829;


Happiness is a beautiful thing!
I'm 5'10 205lb and can do handstand pushups and one armed cartwheels. Not bad for pushing 40.


----------



## april (Mar 26, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Happiness is a beautiful thing!
> I'm 5'10 205lb and can do handstand pushups and one armed cartwheels. Not bad for pushing 40.


 That empty hand keeps struggling with the grinder....admit it...he's also pushing 40...


----------



## april (Mar 26, 2014)

jimmy311 said:


> He looks like that guy from over haulin


Who??? Lol u know he's looking..


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 26, 2014)

april said:


> But I'm serious! This guy opens my grinder View attachment 3035199and bakes me treats &#9829; perfect man &#9829;


glad your happy. 

I like the beard


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2014)

april said:


> Who??? Lol u know he's looking..


Whos looking???? I dont like people watching me...lol..jk im guessing hes on the forum? Lol but if he is he knows chip foose ..lol na overhaulin..a hot rod show on tv


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 26, 2014)

april said:


> A press..I bought one for 20bucks...u can just pop a chunk or whole one in ur bowl and suck on ur bong until u smoke urself retarded..so fantastic


How's this: in a glass top stove, make some pizza. Eat the pizza. By the time you're done, the glass top will have cooled a little. Forget, because you smoke weed, that it is still warm to the touch. Pour your keif on the stove, wait a bit, and roll it up into a ball. Smoke. Repeat, maybe.

Totally awesome, unexpected, discovery


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2014)

Damn april, he's hot! Nice pose in that picture too.


----------



## charface (Mar 26, 2014)

Is grinder a youth inusm?


----------



## april (Mar 26, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> How's this: in a glass top stove, make some pizza. Eat the pizza. By the time you're done, the glass top will have cooled a little. Forget, because you smoke weed, that it is still warm to the touch. Pour your keif on the stove, wait a bit, and roll it up into a ball. Smoke. Repeat, maybe.
> 
> Totally awesome, unexpected, discovery


 how did it not stick ? Ever hear of hot knives darling ...lol sorry my sarcasm has no boundaries ...



jigfresh said:


> Damn april, he's hot! Nice pose in that picture too.


. He is deliciously buff..num num.. He says thank u! He works hard to look hard ...num num


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 26, 2014)

april said:


> how did it not stick ? Ever hear of hot knives darling ...lol sorry my sarcasm has no boundaries ...


No worries dude 

Seems like the temperature is just enough to mush it up (mush - lol).


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2014)

charface said:


> Is grinder a youth inusm?


I suppose that all depends on what an inusm is?


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 26, 2014)

april said:


> But I'm serious! This guy opens my grinder View attachment 3035199and bakes me treats &#9829; perfect man &#9829;


Wasup with the rep points message? Lol im tryna write a journal but I think I dont have enuff..I dont even kniw how to tell..my roll it page.sum guy said bottom left? I just see were my rep points are from today not my total..how do I get more rep fast..help ppl?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 27, 2014)

He needs to make a fast rep folks! Can you help him out. He's kind of in a hurry!


----------



## Growan (Mar 27, 2014)

Morally I'm against this sort of thing, but what the hell, it is Christmas after all. Repping now ....


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 27, 2014)

Me and my sister collecting for Marie Curie cancer care today, and me and my grandchildren who took a fancy to my hat.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 27, 2014)

couple of hotties nice britches gw


----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## theexpress (Mar 27, 2014)

[youtube]JbEpZZo2uhA[/youtube] connosueir level smoker!!!


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 27, 2014)

theexpress said:


>


One of them for me bro...send it to my po box...lol


----------



## jimmy311 (Mar 27, 2014)

chewberto said:


> He needs to make a fast rep folks! Can you help him out. He's kind of in a hurry!


Yep..lol that pic of u made me lmfao


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 27, 2014)

..........


----------



## clint308 (Mar 28, 2014)

My daughter today at the school fete , on her first ponny ride (i think she needs a horse!)


----------



## clint308 (Mar 28, 2014)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 3035908View attachment 3035909View attachment 3035915 Me and my sister collecting for Marie Curie cancer care today, and me and my grandchildren who took a fancy to my hat.


Well done on your good deeds and you have beautifull grand children by the way!


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 28, 2014)

clint308 said:


> My daughter today at the school fete , on her first ponny ride (i think she needs a horse!)
> View attachment 3037048
> View attachment 3037050


Very cute, first pony ride, very exciting


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 28, 2014)

clint308 said:


> My daughter today at the school fete , on her first ponny ride (i think she needs a horse!)
> View attachment 3037048
> View attachment 3037050


Very cute, first pony ride, very exciting  Love the pattern on her arm, any idea what it is called?


----------



## Foxyroxy420 (Mar 28, 2014)

granny weed, grandchildren are beautiful!


----------



## clint308 (Mar 28, 2014)

Foxyroxy420 said:


> Very cute, first pony ride, very exciting  Love the pattern on her arm, any idea what it is called?


It is a henna tattoo , temporary it is !


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 28, 2014)

dad dad daaadyy! can I have a pony? i'll feed it and everything I promise


----------



## clint308 (Mar 28, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> dad dad daaadyy! can I have a pony? i'll feed it and everything I promise


Hahaha that's what they all say , just like a puppy ?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 28, 2014)

Is Your daughter Into metal? What is that a KISS shirt? Pshhh, kids these days listening to that new satan music!


----------



## charface (Mar 28, 2014)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 3035908View attachment 3035909View attachment 3035915 Me and my sister collecting for Marie Curie cancer care today, and me and my grandchildren who took a fancy to my hat.


Oooh Granny, I dig the hat.
Gilf alert. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## clint308 (Mar 29, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Is Your daughter Into metal? What is that a KISS shirt? Pshhh, kids these days listening to that new satan music!


Hhahaha not kiss bro it's black veil brides !


----------



## clint308 (Mar 29, 2014)

Evil one !!!


----------



## charface (Mar 29, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Evil one !!!
> View attachment 3037553View attachment 3037554View attachment 3037555


Haha.
Little girls are creepy.
I used to share a room with my sis and I swear her face used to morph n shit.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 29, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Evil one !!!
> View attachment 3037553View attachment 3037554View attachment 3037555


cute kid man...i'm thinking you'll have your hands full pretty soon


----------



## clint308 (Mar 29, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> cute kid man...i'm thinking you'll have your hands full pretty soon


I have allready got both hands full !!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 29, 2014)

charface said:


> Haha.
> Little girls are creepy.
> I used to share a room with my sis and I swear her face used to morph n shit.


Its called emotions  at least you noticed it, congratulations, you are not autistic


----------



## charface (Mar 29, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Its called emotions  at least you noticed it, congratulations, you are not autistic


Lol.
Emotions you say?
I shall google them. :what:


----------



## potpimp (Mar 30, 2014)

april said:


> But I'm serious! This guy opens my grinder View attachment 3035199and bakes me treats &#9829; perfect man &#9829;


 Yeah, there's a lot of guys here that would like to open your grinder.


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 13, 2014)

hi guiseeeee.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome back. Nice hair!


----------



## spazatak (Apr 13, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Evil one !!!
> View attachment 3037553View attachment 3037554View attachment 3037555


This is going to sound creepy but trust me though mate its not meant to be........but she is a cutie... You are going to have fun when she is older with boyfriends...

I say this because my niece is going to be a heartbreaker and I luagh with my bro about it... He is stressing and I can play the awkward uncle with her BF's

good luck mate


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Weekend in town for friends wedding...


----------



## neosapien (Apr 15, 2014)

Looking good Gigs! Weddings are way cool. I love me a good wedding.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks bro, ya weddings are always a good time, especially when people sneak alcohol into the reception lol.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pretty stoned the other day and was enthralled with this huge og leaf 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 15, 2014)

Enthralled. Word. Indoor or out?

Edit - Oh wait duh.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Enthralled. Word. Indoor or out?
> 
> Edit - Oh wait duh.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Enthralled. Word. Indoor or out?
> 
> Edit - Oh wait duh.


Ya I wouldn't have been as excited about an idiot(outdoor), leaving it, leaf this size. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2014)

You look like one happy Bastard.
I like you.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Weekend in town for friends wedding...
> 
> View attachment 3129539



Awwww! your boys! I remember when mine were little


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


>


Hahahahahaaa the guy on the right is hilarious. And 20 bags only lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Eye of Horus (Apr 17, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Hahahahahaaa the guy on the right is hilarious. And 20 bags only lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


If they can't afford to fix a pothole they can't afford to lose pot  its safer bringing 20 sacks instead of lbs.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

Good friends Snakepit, and Dobbs stopped by last night. Oh, and their puppy Frances. Adorable!


----------



## ru4r34l (Apr 17, 2014)

No need to post my pic, it's in the avatar!

regards,


----------



## Growan (Apr 17, 2014)

Are they big 'Black Eyed Peas' fans?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

Growan said:


> Are they big 'Black Eyed Peas' fans?


Big Taylor Swift enthusiasts.


----------



## Growan (Apr 17, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Big Taylor Swift enthusiasts.


Of course. Obvious, now you say it.


----------



## Growan (Apr 17, 2014)

As you can see, I used to be a member of the Caravan Club.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

Growan said:


> As you can see, I used to be a member of the Caravan Club.


Didn't know you were UK m8.


----------



## Growan (Apr 17, 2014)

Yup. Born near luton (Exodus, Exodus!) Then travelled round for the last 10 years or so with the dregs of the new age traveller scene. Out in Ireland now, could never afford to buy anything over there, but got a little hovel over here for peanuts. Where you hail from Pin?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

Growan said:


> Yup. Born near luton (Exodus, Exodus!) Then travelled round for the last 10 years or so with the dregs of the new age traveller scene. Out in Ireland now, could never afford to buy anything over there, but got a little hovel over here for peanuts. Where you hail from Pin?


The beautiful East Bay out in California. I've stayed almost everywhere though at some point. Right now I've got a little slice of heaven up to the Sierra Nevada mountains.


----------



## Growan (Apr 17, 2014)

A slice of heaven is all you need. Well, it's a start. After that, it's all gravy!


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 17, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> The beautiful East Bay out in California. I've stayed almost everywhere though at some point. Right now I've got a little slice of heaven up to the Sierra Nevada mountains.



I'll bet that's gorgeous! Always wanted to see that part of the country


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I'll bet that's gorgeous! Always wanted to see that part of the country


I feel so lucky to have what I have right now. I've worked so hard. I would love to have you over for some wine and cheese.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 17, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Good friends Snakepit, and Dobbs stopped by last night. Oh, and their puppy Frances. Adorable!


Some people i'll just never understand


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Some people i'll just never understand


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Some people i'll just never understand



Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## neosapien (Apr 17, 2014)

Superstar


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Superstar
> 
> View attachment 3131649


Champion style.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 3131769


Caught your shorts slippin'! Love looking at your beautiful garden FF. I wish you would post more often.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 18, 2014)

laurena bobbit


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy 4/20 to the love of my life!!!


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> View attachment 3135742


Nice. Do you play anything other than guitar?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2014)

saying bye bye to my best friend as she leaves for prince edward island.... sad sad
had to crop her out


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice Sunni 

Good to see yea girl


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> saying bye bye to my best friend as she leaves for prince edward island.... sad sad
> had to crop her out View attachment 3136110


Damn girl. Lookin sharp.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> View attachment 3135742


hate to break it to you fine folks, but this photo was lifted from the website of a photographer based in georgia.

that would be the georgia in asia, not in the southern united states.

http://www.photographyblogger.net/11-lovely-portraits-of-women-by-mariam-sitchinava/

mariam sitchinava took the pic, so let's at least give credit to the photographer.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> hate to break it to you fine folks, but this photo was lifted from the website of a photographer based in georgia.
> 
> that would be the georgia in asia, not in the southern united states.
> 
> ...


I was positive it was Anne Fiorentino. Damn. You got me beat.


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 24, 2014)

Hook, Line and Sinker.

Way too easy.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> hate to break it to you fine folks, but this photo was lifted from the website of a photographer based in georgia.
> 
> that would be the georgia in asia, not in the southern united states.
> 
> ...


Do you wanna do extension research on my erect member


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Do you wanna do extension research on my erect member



He's a junior cop. I'm sure there will be a cavity search involved.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

You guys know you wanna hit this.


----------



## jartlow (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3136126
> 
> You guys know you wanna hit this.


Only because there's a Motorola razor in it. Hipsters turn me on


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

jartlow said:


> Only because there's a Motorola razor in it. Hipsters turn me on


See. I knew 8 year old phones would get someone excited.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Hook, Line and Sinker.
> 
> Way too easy.


i don't get it.

you labeled that pic as "me-june-2013.jpg" but it has been on the web since june 2012.

what devious mastermind plan of yours involves you getting busted for fabricating an obvious lie about yourself?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 24, 2014)

That's right giggles has always been a bad ass


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't get it.
> 
> you labeled that pic as "me-june-2013.jpg" but it has been on the web since june 2012.
> 
> what devious mastermind plan of yours involves you getting busted for fabricating an obvious lie about yourself?


Just wanted to show how good of a COP you are.

That's why it was so obvious. I knew you would jump right on it. Good little fish that you are.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Just wanted to show how good of a COP you are.


Silence hag.


----------



## sunni (Apr 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> hate to break it to you fine folks, but this photo was lifted from the website of a photographer based in georgia.
> 
> that would be the georgia in asia, not in the southern united states.
> 
> ...


It was obvious that pic wasn't whoever posted it lol


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Weekend in town for friends wedding...
> 
> View attachment 3129539


Am I the only one who thinks Giggles looks like Ethan Suplee?


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

We should get together and jam


sheskunk said:


> View attachment 3135742


My mate Wombat in the foreground plays guitar, too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Hook, Line and Sinker.


Plus fishing rod & bait bucket.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Plus fishing rod & bait bucket.


Don't forget the worms.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> hate to break it to you fine folks, but this photo was lifted from the website of a photographer based in georgia.
> 
> that would be the georgia in asia, not in the southern united states.
> 
> ...


Everyone of those girls looked like whining little bitch. Is that racist?


----------



## chewberto (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3136126
> 
> You guys know you wanna hit this.


I'd pee in your butt.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I'd pee in your butt.


You're such a gentleman.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> That's right giggles has always been a bad ass
> 
> View attachment 3136281


Umm yeah you are! Fucking chubby ralphie, wearing slacks and a button down with a mountainscape on it? I would say you're a supreme badass.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't get it.
> 
> you labeled that pic as "me-june-2013.jpg" but it has been on the web since june 2012.
> 
> what devious mastermind plan of yours involves you getting busted for fabricating an obvious lie about yourself?


She looks like Janet Reno's Asshole maybe. Give it a break. It's seeking approval


----------



## charface (Apr 24, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Hook, Line and Sinker.
> 
> Way too easy.


Please return my dick pick.
I feel uncomfortable.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 24, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Umm yeah you are! Fucking chubby ralphie, wearing slacks and a button down with a mountainscape on it? I would say you're a supreme badass.


The most supreme bad ass


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 24, 2014)

This thread needs more pics fuckers!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2014)

I fucked up and "bing'd" pig fuckers for a funny picture.

Do not do that !


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I fucked up and "bing'd" pig fuckers for a funny picture.
> 
> Do not do that !


Buhahahaha.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2014)

Back on track now.
Some years back my buddy re-enlisted in the USCG at a small get together with the cool (armed) crowd.
He's the one in the thong with the 1911 - pic was snapped seconds after he screamed* "Hey, who touched my butt" *?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Back on track now.
> Some years back my buddy re-enlisted in the USCG at a small get together with the cool (armed) crowd.
> He's the one in the thong with the 1911 - pic was snapped seconds after he screamed* "Hey, who touched my butt" *?
> 
> View attachment 3136808







I always keep a Colt .45 tucked in my thong, too. That's because I'm hella smart.


----------



## sunni (Apr 25, 2014)

WHY A SPEEDO?! WHY?!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> WHY A SPEEDO?! WHY?!


You love it.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> WHY A SPEEDO?! WHY?!


It holds his dick better.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 25, 2014)

Speedos should be banned in the US.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)

chewberto said:


> It holds his dick better.


^this


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> View attachment 3137202


Nope.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 25, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> View attachment 3137202


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> View attachment 3137202


I'd drop a load on it. Only outta respect though.

Glasses means she swallows.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 25, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> View attachment 3137202


That's what I'm talking about. I like when a girls boobs are so big that they are pushed up to her neck, it's like Dog the bounty hunters Bitch. Plus I bet you can have a small dick and get a BJ while getting a TJ.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> View attachment 3137202


----------



## Growan (Apr 25, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> View attachment 3137202


How's it going with Wombat?

Here's me and my Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 26, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> View attachment 3137202


That's a face I'd like to cum across


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 26, 2014)

Growan said:


> How's it going with Wombat?


I don't know what that means.


----------



## Growan (Apr 26, 2014)

oh, just a weak reference to a post a couple of pages back. After your first picture you posted. Do you play guitar?


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 26, 2014)

Growan said:


> oh, just a weak reference to a post a couple of pages back. After your first picture you posted. Do you play guitar?



I play a little. Nothing to brag about though.


----------



## Growan (Apr 26, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> I play a little. Nothing to brag about though.


...and do you wear glasses?


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 26, 2014)

Growan said:


> ...and do you wear glasses?


----------



## Growan (Apr 26, 2014)

sheskunk said:


>


Haha, very good!
Was just trying towork out if the last pic is actually you? If it is you have a rapidly expanding fanclub of miscreants on here!


----------



## Growan (Apr 26, 2014)

sheskunk said:


>


...are you.....Sarah?


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 26, 2014)

Growan said:


> Haha, very good!
> Was just trying towork out if the last pic is actually you? If it is you have a rapidly expanding fanclub of miscreants on here!



I was kind of scared to post my actual picture so I found a picture of someone who I'd rather be and posted it the first time. Not that I'm not happy with who i am, I just get tired of being judged by my looks. Turns out my real picture, the second one, is more popular than what i thought was a "cute girl" in the first picture. And my fake picture was immediately exposed. There's no getting by officer buck.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 26, 2014)

Are you into BBBJTCNQNS?

Can i give you a roman shower?


----------



## Growan (Apr 26, 2014)

Aaah, the truth will always catch up in the end! Ir about 2 posts later in this case!
Hope you're into perverts, you'll be spoiled for choice here!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 26, 2014)

Full time hard mode around here. All bud pheno.


----------



## wascaptain (Apr 26, 2014)

me at the camp enjoying the day.


----------



## Growan (Apr 26, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Full time hard mode around here. All bud pheno.


You still rockin' Hard Mode, Dyna? I just can't get enough of it... I've been 'all bud' for weeks!
If I thought I could pull it off, i'd say next to nothing, but say it several times. Hard Mode, and several times...


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Are you into BBBJTCNQNS?
> 
> Can i give you a roman shower?



Ew, NO and NO!!!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 26, 2014)

Ever had a skunk buttt?


----------



## charface (Apr 26, 2014)

nice morels man. We used to pick them every year with grandparents.
That and asparagus. 
Good times.
Soakem in some salt water prior to cooking is what gma did.
Something about worms?


----------



## james2500 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm checking the cooking process right now...as far as worms go these look great, King Boletes are notorious for worms.


----------



## charface (Apr 26, 2014)

james2500 said:


> I'm checking the cooking process right now...as far as worms go these look great, King Boletes are notorious for worms.


I like them dipped in flour n egg then fried.
Morels that is


----------



## james2500 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have to delete and repost this....shows the jeeps tags, even though it's legal here don't want to break forum rules....I'll redo it.


----------



## james2500 (Apr 26, 2014)

The new riu site has great picture viewing!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 26, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3136126
> 
> You guys know you wanna hit this.


Is it 2003?


----------



## charface (Apr 26, 2014)

Camera/telescope. B-)


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2014)

So your a baby skunk that is in the matrix that ate the red pill............?


----------



## charface (Apr 26, 2014)

not smart enough to post it but I found a video of me beating the ass off some mofos a few years back
http://www.mediafire.com/?mm5im2xnwqd
its a 50mg vid prolly have to dl it.


----------



## charface (Apr 26, 2014)

feel free to fap!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2014)

here's a picture of me from last year:







i can also tell everyone else how to post pics for free, but i don't want to tell everyone. PM me.


----------



## Damnecro (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## kmog33 (Apr 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


>



Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (Apr 26, 2014)

2013 happy new yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!!!  Yeah i know i look retarded lol.. Was just a little bit drunk and high that night if i remember.. oh.. well i dont...............


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 26, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> View attachment 3137202


Jesus Christ I'd love to shove my tongue in her Ass


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 27, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Jesus Christ I'd love to shove my tongue in her Ass



That's nasty.


----------



## charface (Apr 27, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> That's nasty.


Dont worry you can clean it afterwards.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2014)

charface said:


> Dont worry you can clean it afterwards.


I thought the cleaning would be done with his tongue....isnt that the fun. ..?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## charface (Apr 27, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I thought the cleaning would be done with his tongue....isnt that the fun. ..?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Ohhhh.
I thought she just diddnt like slobber butt.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2014)

charface said:


> Ohhhh.
> I thought she just diddnt like slobber butt.


HahahhaahhahHHahaahhaAa

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sheskunk (Apr 27, 2014)

charface said:


> Ohhhh.
> I thought she just diddnt like slobber butt.



Seriously, what is wrong with you people?


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 27, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Seriously, what is wrong with you people?


You people what do you mean you people? LOL dont worry the fun is in the shock value. I wouldn't lick anyone's butt...unless they asked


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> You people what do you mean you people? LOL dont worry the fun is in the shock value. I wouldn't lick anyone's butt...unless they asked


Thats no fun, its gotta be like, "SURPRISE!!!!"

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 27, 2014)

XD


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 27, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Thats no fun, its gotta be like, "SURPRISE!!!!"
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Thats why you stick your finger in her ass right as soon as she is cumming and it starts to wink at you. Its like a fish flopping on the floor of a boat after that lol.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Thats why you stick your finger in her ass right as soon as she is cumming and it starts to wink at you. Its like a fish flopping on the floor of a boat after that lol.


I concur. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Doer (Apr 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> saying bye bye to my best friend as she leaves for prince edward island.... sad sad
> had to crop her out View attachment 3136110


Well, there is still you. Nice pic. I'm curious why you don't considered yourself, a hot looking gal.
Seems very toasty to me.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 28, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I'd pee in your butt.


 lol u creep me out u fukkin creep


----------



## chewberto (Apr 28, 2014)

What's up express? I haven't seen't you around.


----------



## charface (Apr 28, 2014)

here is me after losing a fight looking sad. :'(

That referee is Dennis "superman" hallman.
He beat Matt Hues (sp?) twice
only defeat Matt never avenged.
He is a bad dude.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

charface said:


> here is me after losing a fight looking sad. :'(
> View attachment 3139930
> That referee is Dennis "superman" hallman.
> He beat Matt Hues (sp?) twice
> ...


Good pic char.

I've got a 100% fight record on the go just now.

Fights in high school count right?

Seriously tho, I've only been in one fight and got out of it ok. Always wondered what it's like going into something like that, you bricking it?


----------



## charface (Apr 28, 2014)

too many bad discs in my neck now.
Cant train hard enough its definatly a young mans sport.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 28, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> View attachment 3139891
> May aswell post a pic, see if I can get a date or something.
> 
> Seemed to work well for mensa


date found


----------



## theexpress (Apr 28, 2014)

chewberto said:


> What's up express? I haven't seen't you around.


 i dont come here too much now cuzz what they did to this site is horrible


----------



## theexpress (Apr 28, 2014)

also how da fukk do i pm people giggles pm ur boy


----------



## sunni (Apr 28, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> View attachment 3139891
> May aswell post a pic, see if I can get a date or something.
> 
> Seemed to work well for mensa


omg dr gonzo is soooooooooooo super cute


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> omg dr gonzo is soooooooooooo super cute


Lol. Lets not have a cute off!

I've seen you in that Wayne's world hat, it would be a landslide.


----------



## sunni (Apr 28, 2014)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Lol. Lets not have a cute off!
> 
> I've seen you in that Wayne's world hat, it would be a landslide.


hahah the waynes world hat is pretty legit.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 28, 2014)

You should both get it on, let me tape and we all can make some mad cash. I'm telling ya'll, this a solid gold idea.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> hahah the waynes world hat is pretty legit.


Lol. Too legit by far.

Need to listen to this....






Think I'm in love with this girls voice.


----------



## sunni (Apr 29, 2014)

my parents


----------



## Doer (Apr 29, 2014)

My Best Girl. The only one in the world that really understands me. (I don't know who that guy is.  )


----------



## spazatak (Apr 29, 2014)

charface said:


> here is me after losing a fight looking sad. :'(
> View attachment 3139930
> That referee is Dennis "superman" hallman.
> He beat Matt Hues (sp?) twice
> ...


this is also dennis ballman sorry hallman


----------



## Doer (Apr 29, 2014)

charface said:


> too many bad discs in my neck now.
> Cant train hard enough its definatly a young mans sport.


But, against a guy my own age? Same poor eyesight, slow reflexes, same corrective shoes, back problems, etc, I might do OK.


----------



## charface (Apr 29, 2014)

Doer said:


> But, against a guy my own age? Same poor eyesight, slow reflexes, same corrective shoes, back problems, etc, I might do OK.


I won more than I lost.
That's more than I expected in the first place so its all good.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 29, 2014)

Doer said:


> My Best Girl. The only one in the world that really understands me. (I don't know who that guy is.  )
> 
> View attachment 3140557


Gorgeous bike!


----------



## Doer (Apr 29, 2014)

She loves compliments, I'll pass it along.


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2014)

TBT Bitches!!!


----------



## abe supercro (May 1, 2014)

is that a burn hole in yer shirt?


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> is that a burn hole in yer shirt?


LOL not sure what that was, but it's fixed now


----------



## thump easy (May 1, 2014)

charface said:


> too many bad discs in my neck now.
> Cant train hard enough its definatly a young mans sport.


Ya it is.. But it don't pay much at all... But a lot of women!!! That's the only bright side pluss you can flip girls in the bedroom jujitsu e comes in handy you'll always need to use the bridge Lolz hooks always come in handy


----------



## ChingOwn (May 1, 2014)

Dude d


giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3142764 TBT Bitches!!!
> 
> View attachment 3142759


o post a pic of a different dude everytime or you just change a lot


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Dude d
> 
> o post a pic of a different dude everytime or you just change a lot


They have all been me lol


----------



## kelly4 (May 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> They have all been me lol


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> View attachment 3142783


Dude shush! My real identity can't get out!


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> View attachment 3142783







Hahaha. I know that dude. Ethan Suplee. The resemblence is ridiculous. That's so fucking cool.


----------



## charface (May 1, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Ya it is.. But it don't pay much at all... But a lot of women!!! That's the only bright side pluss you can flip girls in the bedroom jujitsu e comes in handy you'll always need to use the bridge Lolz hooks always come in handy


Nothing like letting the hot chicks work their triangles in class.


----------



## thump easy (May 1, 2014)

Hahaha I remember I think they were ther just for that???


----------



## kelly4 (May 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Dude shush! My real identity can't get out!


----------



## charface (May 1, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Hahaha I remember I think they were ther just for that???


I invented a gaurd pass.
Called it the creepy charlie pass from closed gaurd.
Simply do not try to pass.
Eventually they figure out your not trying to pass and they eject you.
Works real good on dudes to.
Especially if you wink at them n whisper "I love you"


----------



## ChingOwn (May 1, 2014)

for some reason that remind


Pinworm said:


> Hahaha. I know that dude. Ethan Suplee. The resemblence is ridiculous. That's so fucking cool.


ed me of this It sucks me in and trips me out every time...leave it to a guy named woody


----------



## abe supercro (May 1, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> LOL not sure what that was, but it's fixed now


that was interesting, removing that spot from yer shirt. that's like the gnat gif, only more mindfuky


----------



## giggles26 (May 1, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> that was interesting, removing that spot from yer shirt. that's like the gnat gif, only more mindfuky


Dude be as fucking stoned as me and then talk bout a mind fuck, fuck..


----------



## abe supercro (May 1, 2014)

Saul goodman, jus sayin you digitally erased that sthirt stain like you do that fropessionally.


----------



## giggles26 (May 2, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Saul goodman, jus sayin you digitally erased that sthirt stain like you do that fropessionally.


You could be right, or maybe we're both really stoned and were stuck in time...

Either way I'm passing the fuck out riu night!


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2014)

charface said:


> I invented a gaurd pass.
> Called it the creepy charlie pass from closed gaurd.
> Simply do not try to pass.
> Eventually they figure out your not trying to pass and they eject you.
> ...


Just hahaha but I remember my boys oiling them selfs up night before baby oil next day shower if the made weight as soon as the bell rings they start swetting but the oil would come out of pores it sometimes back fire the couldn't submit either lolz


----------



## charface (May 2, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Just hahaha but I remember my boys oiling them selfs up night before baby oil next day shower if the made weight as soon as the bell rings they start swetting but the oil would come out of pores it sometimes back fire the couldn't submit either lolz


I know a dude who just about killed himself trying to make weight so as a last ditch effort took an enema the day of and he actually gained weight
by absorbing water.
Went through all the hell and got fined for not making weight.
Good times

Epsom salt baths.
My wife is a nurse so I had an iv waiting after weigh ins


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

charface said:


> I know a dude who just about killed himself trying to make weight so as a last ditch effort took an enema the day of and he actually gained weight
> by absorbing water.
> Went through all the hell and got fined for not making weight.
> Good times


Butt chugging for fitness one turkey baster at a time.


----------



## Doer (May 2, 2014)

Kelly? Don't you ever smile?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 2, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> that was interesting, removing that spot from yer shirt. that's like the gnat gif, only more mindfuky


Why are we all overlooking the fact that he actually IRONED a polo shirt?


----------



## abe supercro (May 2, 2014)

In this instance I was perplexed as I didn't know if I had experienced some type o' illusion, riu slight of hand (i shld be use to being confused by now). 

In the entire time I've known giggles, he's proven to always be scholarly and kind. Yes, also a mighty fine dresser and ironer!


----------



## KLITE (May 2, 2014)

Me welding the light bar of a room, hard mode.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Me welding the light bar of a room, hard mode.View attachment 3143262


I like this shit. Hardmode all day, son.


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (May 3, 2014)

My hand after hard mode related activities


----------



## ChingOwn (May 3, 2014)

srh88 said:


>


I know that girl seen her dancing with a broom


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Why are we all overlooking the fact that he actually IRONED a polo shirt?


Sweetie that was in 2004, back then everyone was looking fly.

Oh and it was my senior pic so my mom ironed it 

No reason to hate.


----------



## Doer (May 3, 2014)

srh88 said:


>



Maybe not smile so much?


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Sweetie that was in 2004, back then everyone was looking fly.
> 
> Oh and it was my senior pic so my mom ironed it
> 
> No reason to hate.


----------



## chewberto (May 3, 2014)

Oh snap! giggles looked like Jonah hill on 21 jump street.


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2014)

Guess I look like all kinds of famous people.

What if I really was one of them.....


----------



## james2500 (May 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Guess I look like all kinds of famous people.
> 
> What if I really was one of them.....


hahaha yeah..... but you're not


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2014)

james2500 said:


> hahaha yeah..... but you're not


But how do you know I'm not famous? 

Are you calling me a nobody, you sire know how to me a fellow feel special...


----------



## Hookabelly (May 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Sweetie that was in 2004, back then everyone was looking fly.
> 
> Oh and it was my senior pic so my mom ironed it
> 
> No reason to hate.


Giggles, not hating, just putting your biscuits in a vice a bit. Just jokin'


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Giggles, not hating, just putting your biscuits in a vice a bit. Just jokin'


It's okay I know my tractors sexy


----------



## Hookabelly (May 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> It's okay I know my tractors sexy


What tractor?


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> What tractor?


Posted a loooooong time ago. Buried in this thread.


----------



## chewberto (May 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Guess I look like all kinds of famous people.
> 
> What if I really was one of them.....


You're a man of many fat actor faces!  

Wish we could hang out so I could make fun of you in person  

One day giggles I am going to get you so high, that you will cry.


----------



## giggles26 (May 3, 2014)

chewberto said:


> You're a man of many fat actor faces!
> 
> Wish we could hang out so I could make fun of you in person
> 
> One day giggles I am going to get you so high, that you will cry.


You wouldn't have to make fun of me, I do that on my own 

I don't think I've ever been high enough to cry but I'd sure like to try.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> You're a man of many fat actor faces!
> 
> Wish we could hang out so I could make fun of you in person
> 
> One day giggles I am going to get you so high, that you will cry.





giggles26 said:


> You wouldn't have to make fun of me, I do that on my own
> 
> I don't think I've ever been high enough to cry but I'd sure like to try.


can i be there?


----------



## chewberto (May 4, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> can i be there?


Sure, Can you give me an old fashion? Could really go for an old fashion right about now.


----------



## giggles26 (May 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Sure, Can you give me an old fashion? Could really go for an old fashion right about now.


I thought you wanted that from me?!?

Guess we can take turns


----------



## chewberto (May 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I thought you wanted that from me?!?
> 
> Guess we can take turns


Heck yes, you guys can take turns. Then I will go all slopestyle skiing on both of you. Double old fashion


----------



## Doer (May 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Guess I look like all kinds of famous people.
> 
> What if I really was one of them.....


I would be very un-interested, in all but your growing ability,


----------



## giggles26 (May 4, 2014)

Who says I can grow...


----------



## chewberto (May 4, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Who says I can grow...


Fucking cops! Am I right?


----------



## giggles26 (May 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Fucking cops! Am I right?


They're just jealous


----------



## Doer (May 4, 2014)

What? You lost me, due to lack of interest.


----------



## kelly4 (May 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> You're a man of many fat actor faces!
> 
> Wish we could hang out so I could make fun of you in person
> 
> One day giggles I am going to get you so high, that you will cry.


Can I smoke with you guys?


----------



## giggles26 (May 4, 2014)

Of course you can Kelly! 

Your always welcome for a good old fashion


----------



## chewberto (May 4, 2014)

Wish I knew how to grow.


Doer said:


> What? You lost me, due to lack of interest.


Perhaps you should like to give out an old fashion? You greedy handed bastard. The Lord dealt you those hands. Now deliver ye an old fashion with a generous smile.


----------



## chewberto (May 4, 2014)

Fuck! Of course you're invited Kelly. Shit!


----------



## kelly4 (May 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Fuck! Of course you're invited Kelly. Shit!


You just earned yourself a very old fashion.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Doer (May 4, 2014)

GWN, You look like you've seen a ghost.

[email protected] Finally a smile.


----------



## kelly4 (May 4, 2014)

Doer said:


> GWN, You look like you've seen a ghost.
> 
> [email protected] Finally a smile.


Sorry, Doer. That's not me. That's a buddy of mine here in CO. He's a cool cat whose gone thru many changes. He rarely wears his hair like that anymore, though.


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2014)

5th of Grappa on a Saturday morning. Today is going to be cool.


----------



## UncleReemis (May 10, 2014)

Just gettin' ready for some squats


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2014)

Picture that dude with a shaved head and a couple more shitty forearm tatoos - now tell me thats not Henry Rollins horny doppleganger.


----------



## chewberto (May 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Picture that dude with a shaved head and a couple more shitty forearm tatoos - now tell me thats not Henry Rollins horny doppleganger.


That's Collin Farrell, I know his boner down to a T.


----------



## chewberto (May 10, 2014)

here a side by side.


----------



## UncleReemis (May 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Picture that dude with a shaved head and a couple more shitty forearm tatoos - now tell me thats not Henry Rollins horny doppleganger.


After a second look, I think I see the resemblance.


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2014)

Telling you man - Rollins looks like hes got something on his mindgrapes.


----------



## sheskunk (May 10, 2014)

Ok, this time it's really me ...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2014)

please die in a fire, sheskunk.

thanks.


----------



## chewberto (May 10, 2014)

I though she skunk was that fatty girl?


----------



## sheskunk (May 10, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I though she skunk was that fatty girl?


Naw, I was just playin'. I was a sexy guitar player, then a fat chick. Now I'm a midget.

Cool thing about the internets, you can be whoever you want to be.


----------



## chewberto (May 10, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Naw, I was just playin'. I was a sexy guitar player, then a fat chick. Now I'm a midget.
> 
> Cool thing about the internets, you can be whoever you want to be.


You act like a fat chick? What's the skinny?


----------



## sheskunk (May 10, 2014)

chewberto said:


> You act like a fat chick? What's the skinny?


I'm just bored.


----------



## chewberto (May 11, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> I'm just bored.


Go clean out the underside of your belly that hangs over your belt buckle.


----------



## sheskunk (May 11, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Go clean out the underside of your belly that hangs over your belt buckle.


I'd rather just play with my titties.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 11, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Ok, this time it's really me ...]


How you doin'?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 11, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Cool thing about the internets, you can be whoever you want to be.


I'm not so interested in who more what.


----------



## UncleReemis (May 11, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Ok, this time it's really me ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of that tallboy, here's a sippy cup.

You are what you drink, don't break the fucking norm


----------



## Doer (May 11, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Naw, I was just playin'. I was a sexy guitar player, then a fat chick. Now I'm a midget.
> 
> Cool thing about the internets, you can be whoever you want to be.


Oh no you cannot. You can make up any stupid pretend. So what? I doubt you are even female.

Your vibe is way too Butch. This I think is more like it.


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2014)

She said yes......


----------



## Desr (May 15, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Desr (May 15, 2014)

thats me!!!!


----------



## Doer (May 15, 2014)

Well good. You can stop holding your breath.


----------



## Doer (May 15, 2014)

Desr said:


> thats me!!!!


Get some!!


----------



## Desr (May 15, 2014)

heart breakers and life takers. haha


----------



## chewberto (May 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> She said yes......


If you like it then you shoulda put a ring on it. And you did...


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> She said yes......


Grats brotatoes.


----------



## Desr (May 15, 2014)

thats me too!


----------



## kelly4 (May 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> She said yes......


Chewy, will you pick me up on your way to the reception?


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 15, 2014)

i miss garden knowm...


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)

Not enough people liked my picture. I'm quitting this stupid website.


----------



## Desr (May 15, 2014)

just for ri u.

thats the "my jaw has that weird stinging feeling from orange gatorade" face


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)

Widows peaks are sexy. Just sayin'.


----------



## Doer (May 15, 2014)

Desr said:


> thats me too!


Why do I think Baghdad and not 29 Palms when I see the beast? 

BTW, what do we call the Abrams, informally? Abe?

Sometimes you can find them for sale..... 

http://www.angelfire.com/empire2/calshio/company.html

The retail price for an M1A1 is approximately $4.3M, but they aren't exactly available to the public. If you act now, you can have the chance to bid on this incredible piece of machinery in a once in a lifetime opportunity. Bidding will begin on January 1, 2005 at 12 noon approximately 50 miles south-southwest of Algiers, Algeria. Bidders *must* be present, meaning in person. Bidding will begin at $2.5M, but is expected to run much higher. Ammunition and the tank's crew is not included, but we will provide free transportation for the tank's lucky winner and this 65 ton beast.


----------



## Doer (May 15, 2014)

Desr said:


> just for ri u.
> 
> thats the "my jaw has that weird stinging feeling from orange gatorade" face


Yeah. Oversmiling. I get that on my motor bike.


----------



## Desr (May 15, 2014)

man its like painful. and the only thing that helps is filling my mouth with air and holding my breath or smoking..welp....lol


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)

Doer and Desr, sittin' in a tree...


----------



## Desr (May 15, 2014)

lol yeah i think of fallujah more than north carolina..the desert color ones more than the green rusty ones from the humid nc weather..and 65 tons? lol theres 3 tons missing. 68 tons off the line, up to 73 tons combat load with full racks of ammo and stuff


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> She said yes......


Wooah!


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 15, 2014)

Diamonds are a girls best friend


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 15, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Diamonds are a girls best friend


no, the gay guy who gets her pregnant is her best friend. diamonds are a way for her to pay for leaving you.


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> Chewy, will you pick me up on your way to the reception?


Actually you both aren't to far from where we are having the wedding


----------



## kelly4 (May 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Actually you both aren't to far from where we are having the wedding


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 15, 2014)

i get no invitation? fuck it, i'll RSVP in person...


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2014)

Do I need to do a formal invitation for riu lol.


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Do I need to do a formal invitation for riu lol.


why not! super RIU members meet up at your wedding  Would be awesome! ahahaha  Just kidding


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2014)

Haha, maybe if you come bearing gifts I might think about it


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha, maybe if you come bearing gifts I might think about it


i'm the gift!!!


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2014)

TheHazeNKushSmoker said:


> i'm the gift!!!


What am I supposed to do with you lol


----------



## ChingOwn (May 15, 2014)

he will let you beat him up and toss him out of the wedding so you can impress your new wife just in case she had questions about your temperament


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> he will let you beat him up and toss him out of the wedding so you can impress your new wife just in case she had questions about your temperament


Haha the impressing part was many moons ago, I figured it was just finally time to make it official you know  

but I give you a solid A++ for the idea though


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What am I supposed to do with you lol





ChingOwn said:


> he will let you beat him up and toss him out of the wedding so you can impress your new wife just in case she had questions about your temperament


oh well i was planning to make some gogo dance on the stage but that sound cool too!!


----------



## kinetic (May 15, 2014)

Congratulations my man!!!! 'Bout Time! If you drink try not to the day of, it's much more fun to wait for imbibment (thats if you do drink)


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 15, 2014)

Desr said:


> just for ri u.
> 
> thats the "my jaw has that weird stinging feeling from orange gatorade" face


U look exactly like my little brother.


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Congratulations my man!!!! 'Bout Time! If you drink try not to the day of, it's much more fun to wait for imbibment (thats if you do drink)


I do, but I'll also be eating cookies through out the day


----------



## kelly4 (May 15, 2014)

Co


giggles26 said:


> I do, but I'll also be eating cookies through out the day


You should let me and Chewy bake your wedding cake.


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> Co
> 
> You should let me and Chewy bake your wedding cake.


Haha that could be interesting.


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)

Giggles is in a hella good mood. That puts me in a hella good mood.


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Giggles is in a hella good mood. That puts me in a hella good mood.


Like hell yea bro!!!' Party time excellent!!!


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)




----------



## kelly4 (May 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha that could be interesting.


Could be?


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3154189


Is that chucky all grown up...


----------



## giggles26 (May 15, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> Could be?
> View attachment 3154190


If it's made with #hashtag I'll take 3 please


----------



## Hookabelly (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> She said yes......
> 
> /QUOTE]


Yaaaaay! Details please? (I'm a girl I love this stuff!) Did she/ you cry? Were you nervous? How did it go down? Did you mud wrestle afterward? When's the big day?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Widows peaks are sexy. Just sayin'.


Yes they are. So are gaps between the 2 front teeth. I'm a sucker for those. and accents.


----------



## Doer (May 16, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Diamonds are a girls best friend


Have you Hanks in the Somali Pirate movie as Capt Phillips?

He does his best acting of his life in the last 5 minutes, I think.


----------



## Doer (May 16, 2014)

Desr said:


> lol yeah i think of fallujah more than north carolina..the desert color ones more than the green rusty ones from the humid nc weather..and 65 tons? lol theres 3 tons missing. 68 tons off the line, up to 73 tons combat load with full racks of ammo and stuff


Yeah they said it was unarmed. But, that doesn't account for 3 tons.
Total dry weight of the Honeywell, turbine is only 2500 #.

But, if it has no engine, fuel or fire control, that still doesn't account for 6000#.

No turret motor? Took out the cold drink locker?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Widows peaks are sexy. Just sayin'.


This is me as a child.


----------



## chewberto (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha, maybe if you come bearing gifts I might think about it


That's the only reason I'm not going!


----------



## chewberto (May 16, 2014)

PM me the location of this function? I will see if I can ruin your big day by showing up...


----------



## chewberto (May 16, 2014)

I shave my pubic region into a widows peak. It's sexy...


----------



## Hookabelly (May 16, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I shave my pubic region into a widows peak. It's sexy...


Merkins…..


----------



## kelly4 (May 16, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I shave my pubic region into a widows peak. It's sexy...


I trim mine short, then shave a heart into it.


----------



## chewberto (May 16, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> I trim mine short, then shave a heart into it.


I can tell you're a generous lover.


----------



## 420God (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> She said yes......


Thought you already were.


----------



## Desr (May 16, 2014)

the weight is probably from weapon mounts? and the ammo compartment, thats probably bare too, blowoff panels maybe, and halon mounts..?


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

420God said:


> Thought you already were.


Only by common law, figured it was time to make it official


----------



## dangledo (May 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Yes they are. So are gaps between the 2 front teeth. I'm a sucker for those. and accents.



You mean lisp?


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> She said yes......


aweeeeeeeeeeeeee grats


----------



## Desr (May 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Yes they are. So are gaps between the 2 front teeth. I'm a sucker for those. and accents.


so like the northern accent, dontchaknow deray!! land ahda beer and brats yakno gooo bruuuuurs lmao


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks sunni.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Yaaaaay! Details please? (I'm a girl I love this stuff!) Did she/ you cry? Were you nervous? How did it go down? Did you mud wrestle afterward? When's the big day?


Yes she cried, I did it on mothers day morning, I first video me asking the boys if they were ok with me marrying their mom and gave them a rose each to give to her and while they were giving it to her I was behind her and tapped her on the shoulder and when she turned around I was on one knee and asked her to marry me. 

No mud wrestling, well unless you count anal as mud wrestling  It's September 6th of this year....


----------



## neosapien (May 16, 2014)

Congratulations Gigs! You are a good man and I know that you'll make a good husband. 


In other news...my wife's sister-in-law sent us this handmade outfit from China.


----------



## chewberto (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yes she cried, I did it on mothers day morning, I first video me asking the boys if they were ok with me marrying their mom and gave them a rose each to give to her and while they were giving it to her I was behind her and tapped her on the shoulder and when she turned around I was on one knee and asked her to marry me.
> 
> No mud wrestling, well unless you count anal as mud wrestling  It's September 6th of this year....


Oh that's what she meant!
How come Sunni never replies to me?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2014)

neosapien said:


> In other news...my wife's sister-in-law sent us this handmade outfit from China.
> View attachment 3154792


Neo, just shoot yourself in the head !

She's so freakin cute the boys will be lining up at your front door any day now.

+ if we still had em.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yes she cried, I did it on mothers day morning, I first video me asking the boys if they were ok with me marrying their mom and gave them a rose each to give to her and while they were giving it to her I was behind her and tapped her on the shoulder and when she turned around I was on one knee and asked her to marry me.


You sir, are the Boss !
Congrats and enjoy your lives together my friend.


----------



## giggles26 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm ready for the wedding, but more importantly the reception  hehe


----------



## Hookabelly (May 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yes she cried, I did it on mothers day morning, I first video me asking the boys if they were ok with me marrying their mom and gave them a rose each to give to her and while they were giving it to her I was behind her and tapped her on the shoulder and when she turned around I was on one knee and asked her to marry me.
> 
> No mud wrestling, well unless you count anal as mud wrestling  It's September 6th of this year....


++ rep

That was soooo sweet and to include the boys, how thoughtful. Sept. 6th is a lucky day. My Ann. is Sept. 7th. We've been married over 20 years.


PS: this was under images for cannabis themed weddings:


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks guys! I'm ready for the wedding, but more importantly the reception  hehe


damnit i wanna come and make your cake!


----------



## Hookabelly (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> damnit i wanna come and make your cake!


Sunni, are you a cake decorator??


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Sunni, do you decorate cakes?


yes  this is one i did for my friends wedding, with real flowers and satin ribbon


----------



## Hookabelly (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes View attachment 3155598 this is one i did for my friends wedding, with real flowers and satin ribbon



OMG!! I love that color theme black pansies?and grebera daisies? (I think that's what those are) instead of roses. How elegant. was it a cannabis cake by chance? 


Giggles has your bride picked her colors yet?


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

no not cannabis ...
ive only been "trained" by my mom i have my little own home vegan baking "business" ...im good with food...im working on it


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> damnit i wanna come and make your cake!


Road trip........? 

And yes we did hooka, our colors are brown and orange for fall colors.


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Road trip........?
> 
> And yes we did hooka, our colors are brown and orange for fall colors.


should add an accent yellow or purple to help with a rustic farmy feel and better help with flowers ...dunno sorry just my thoughts LOL not my wedding


----------



## Hookabelly (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> no not cannabis ...
> ive only been "trained" by my mom i have my little own home vegan baking "business" ...im good with food...im working on it


That is so awesome!!! People cake decorating ain't for wimps. It's HARD! (aunt does it). I like the crepes, the white cake w/ berries, and the chocolate cupcakes with white frosting. Sunni you should totally add a cannabis line to your baked goods. Unless it's not legal in your state. What about cannabis medibles? They could technically be classified as medicinal right? 

I'm so jealous!~ Mr. Hooka and I always daydream about having either a diner or a baker. And now w/ weed becoming legal in WA I'd love to open either a cannabis resturauant that serves fusion-type food, (or even good diner food) or a cannabis bakery.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> should add an accent yellow or purple to help with a rustic farmy feel and better help with flowers ...dunno sorry just my thoughts LOL not my wedding


Oh yes! a few punches of Purple would make those other colors pop.


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> That is so awesome!!! People cake decorating ain't for wimps. It's HARD! (aunt does it). I like the crepes, the white cake w/ berries, and the chocolate cupcakes with white frosting. Sunni you should totally add a cannabis line to your baked goods. Unless it's not legal in your state. What about cannabis medibles? They could technically be classified as medicinal right?
> 
> I'm so jealous!~ Mr. Hooka and I always daydream about having either a diner or a baker. And now w/ weed becoming legal in WA I'd love to open either a cannabis resturauant that serves fusion-type food, (or even good diner food) or a cannabis bakery.


im canadian its not legal unless i have a med card and i dont. also id need to be like a licensed LP or some dumb shit. so i dont do canna edibles unless for myself.


----------



## giggles26 (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> should add an accent yellow or purple to help with a rustic farmy feel and better help with flowers ...dunno sorry just my thoughts LOL not my wedding


She does have an accent color but I can't remember what it is lol


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> She does have an accent color but I can't remember what it is lol


well ask her us girls are dying to know over here ya biiatch  <3


----------



## Hookabelly (May 17, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> She does have an accent color but I can't remember what it is lol


Dude, you better be on top of that shit. Ever seen Bridezillas? LOL yes, come to the Roll it Up girls with details. We can help make you look like the most knowledgeable groom on the planet!


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Dude, you better be on top of that shit. Ever seen Bridezillas? LOL yes, come to the Roll it Up girls with details. We can help make you look like the most knowledgeable groom on the planet!


OMG TOTALLY. 
lolwe could soooooooooooooooo help out
dude....pinterest...get on it....NOW.


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> well ask her us girls are dying to know over here ya biiatch  <3


can't tell if grammar error or pun...

LOL if the latter.


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)




----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

i think the one thing i hate about weddings..is whenthe brides make the guys wear pink or make the entire colors like pink....
i dunno bugs me :/ LOL

okay im done talking wedding now ima scare off everyone LOL


----------



## Hookabelly (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> i think the one thing i hate about weddings..is whenthe brides make the guys wear pink or make the entire colors like pink....
> i dunno bugs me :/ LOL
> 
> okay im done talking wedding now ima scare off everyone LOL



Giggles, if/when you are ready, start a wedding thread… seriously, I'll bet your fiancee is cool but somehow being a bride can transform even the most level headed woman into….well, someone else. (it's only temporary)

But it's like for women, we want that day to be perfect and most of us have dreamt about it all our lives. I look back on mine and there are just a few things I'd do differently. The poor groom is usually in the dark about all the bride is going through and he typically doesn't have near the build up and expectation that she does. So, if you want to look like a star, post a thread. You can receive some good advice from others here too on annoying relatives, gift lists, honeymoon stuff, yadda yadda. That is of course assuming you want us all up in your bidness. LOL. Or you can just PM Sunni or myself. 

See? Not even a bride and I'm jonesing already!


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

Yeah man, make a thread so I can troll it.


----------



## sunni (May 17, 2014)

in other news im fostering a cat this month since the cat shelter here is closing until they canmove into their new place.
His name is Tiggie and hes a cutie!


----------



## Hookabelly (May 17, 2014)

Squee! Looks like a true smart ass. Sunni, you changed your avi. I've been meaning to do that too.


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

I felt obligated to like, unlike and relike that 10 times.


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> in other news im fostering a cat this month since the cat shelter here is closing until they canmove into their new place.
> His name is Tiggie and hes a cutie!


This one was a foster that turned into a permanent resident

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## thump easy (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> i think the one thing i hate about weddings..is whenthe brides make the guys wear pink or make the entire colors like pink....
> i dunno bugs me :/ LOL
> 
> okay im done talking wedding now ima scare off everyone LOL


no way no pink for me ever i cant do it..


----------



## UncleReemis (May 17, 2014)

thump easy said:


> no way no pink for me ever i cant do it..


Agreed. There won't be a single shade of pink at my wedding and my girl 100% agrees with me. For now. It could just be a front, she likes to try and hide her ultra girly side. ;P


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (May 17, 2014)

*A long time ago...*


----------



## spazatak (May 17, 2014)

I have a picture of me being the towel boy at a porn shoot... and by towel boy i mean fluffer


----------



## chewberto (May 17, 2014)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> *A long time ago...*


Dude you fell off your board? Damn amateurs


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (May 17, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Dude you fell of your board? Damn amateurs


smh definitely didn't but it was sketch and soo many years ago chill out i put you out of S.K.A.T.E any day…

Peace and Love


----------



## chewberto (May 17, 2014)

Really? I can Ollie over a soda can sideways. Still want to tango?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> in other news im fostering a cat this month since the cat shelter here is closing until they canmove into their new place.
> His name is Tiggie and hes a cutie!


that cat has badass written all over him. lol very nice looking cat.
i need to get one soon. mine passed on in january. once you have cats you always want one around. they are awesome animals.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (May 18, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Really? I can Ollie over a soda can sideways. Still want to tango?


lmao yea I'm still down… 

Peace and Love


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (May 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> in other news im fostering a cat this month since the cat shelter here is closing until they canmove into their new place.
> His name is Tiggie and hes a cutie!


Now you know your gonna want to keep the cutie...


----------



## Hookabelly (May 18, 2014)

thump easy said:


> no way no pink for me ever i cant do it..





UncleReemis said:


> Agreed. There won't be a single shade of pink at my wedding and my girl 100% agrees with me. For now. It could just be a front, she likes to try and hide her ultra girly side. ;P


Pink is just such a little girl color. Not a mature woman color… There are so many other chic colors out there. Pink is just so one dimensional


----------



## UncleReemis (May 18, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Pink is just such a little girl color. Not a mature woman color… There are so many other chic colors out there. Pink is just so one dimensional


Not to mention it assaults your retinas.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 18, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Not to mention it assaults your retinas.


Depends where it is I guess...


----------



## UncleReemis (May 18, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Depends where it is I guess...


Why.. HOOKA?!


----------



## Hookabelly (May 18, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Why.. HOOKA?!



LOL….


----------



## giggles26 (May 18, 2014)

T-mins 108 days until I marry the love of my life.....


----------



## chewberto (May 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> T-mins 108 days until I marry the love of my life.....
> 
> View attachment 3156716


Let's see New pics of you two! 



























Naked! Or regs. I've seen that pic thirty times


----------



## chewberto (May 19, 2014)

I'm so happy for you! ~ Jim Carrey 
( dumb and dumber)


----------



## chewberto (May 19, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (May 19, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Let's see New pics of you two!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually you have never seen this pic, you have seen this one 












tricked ya, boooya!!!

oh and I'll post up our engagement photo's after we get them done....


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2014)

So far all we know is that she posesses a head.


----------



## Indagrow (May 19, 2014)

Went to Sundays sox game with one of the girls... Not too shabby for free tickets


----------



## neosapien (May 19, 2014)

Damn. She's hot. Did she play with your bat and ball?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2014)

too many windows open...I fucked up, it happens


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Squee! Looks like a true smart ass. Sunni, you changed your avi. I've been meaning to do that too.


Don't you dare


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> in other news im fostering a cat this month since the cat shelter here is closing until they canmove into their new place.
> His name is Tiggie and hes a cutie!


Had a cat looked exactly like that 20 yrs ago....he was a great cat, his name was Brasi


----------



## Harrekin (May 19, 2014)

No fap material here at all...

Why you all so fugly?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Pink is just such a little girl color. Not a mature woman color… There are so many other chic colors out there. Pink is just so one dimensional


I agree....'cept, you know.....there


----------



## giggles26 (May 19, 2014)

Here you guys asked for a recent pic. 3 days ago


----------



## Desr (May 19, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> U look exactly like my little brother.


is your name adam?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3157413
> Here you guys asked for a recent pic. 3 days ago


Damn, Gigs! She is sweet and a gorgeous smile Congrats!


----------



## giggles26 (May 19, 2014)

Thanks man!


----------



## chewberto (May 19, 2014)

There giggles. Was that so hard? You too look great!


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3157413
> Here you guys asked for a recent pic. 3 days ago



AWWWW! You both look happy. She's a down to earth person isn't she? Someone you can share anything with. Such a sweet face/smile

ETA: just saw single malt's post saying same thing. YOu chose well my son.


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> AWWWW! You both look happy. She's a down to earth person isn't she? Someone you can share anything with.


Most of the time she is, as long as I keep her medicated lol.....

We both have our moments but fuck who doesn't anymore. Every healthy relationship needs a lil fighting here and there


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't you dare


Why?  b/c then it confuses folks? or you're a huge BP fan. (I get crazy when people change their avi all the time, unless it's a member I know. Confuses my two brain cells)


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

I've got 2 brain cells left and they are chasing each other....


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've got 2 brain cells left and they are chasing each other....


When my two brain cells connect I am able to have a thought….it's taxing though


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 20, 2014)

Do I gotta be the first asshole here to say DON'T DO IT! 
Marriage fucks up good relationships. Good luck to you brah.


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Do I gotta be the first asshole here to say DON'T DO IT!
> Marriage fucks up good relationships. Good luck to you brah.


Thanks for your input but I'll be fine


----------



## kelly4 (May 20, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Congratulations on the pregnancy!


Keep your shit trolling over in politics, Leprechaun.


----------



## neosapien (May 20, 2014)

Don't listen to them Gigs! Marrying my wife was the best thing I ever did! Maybe 2nd best after having a daughter with her. Be careful though, once you got a ring on your finger other females sense it as a challenge and they will tempt you! True story!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Why? b/c then it confuses folks? or you're a huge BP fan. (I get crazy when people change their avi all the time, unless it's a member I know. Confuses my two brain cells)


The latter, I like seeing BP pop up LOL


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Don't listen to them Gigs! Marrying my wife was the best thing I ever did! Maybe 2nd best after having a daughter with her. Be careful though, once you got a ring on your finger other females sense it as a challenge and they will tempt you! True story!


I think that's what my wife's worried about lol. I'm not worried about it. The only thing is changing is her last name, we've been together so long it's like were already married anyways, shit we fight like were married lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Went to Sundays sox game with one of the girls... Not too shabby for free tickets View attachment 3157241 View attachment 3157242


Indagrow. handsome fella. He's a keeper!


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 20, 2014)

Good to hear you are tying the knot giggles!

I thought you guys were already married.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> The latter, I like seeing BP pop up LOL


One of my favorites:







She was ahead of her time…


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Hooka...what fantastic times we live in, when a woman furnishes me with soft porn just to be nice


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Thanks Hooka...what fantastic times we live in, when a woman furnishes me with soft porn just to be nice


Soft porn? You see less on the beach LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Soft porn? You see less on the beach LOL


Prolly combining the pics with whats in my mind when I see them turns it into soft porn


----------



## Hookabelly (May 20, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Prolly combining the pics with whats in my mind when I see them turns it into soft porn


Oops, sorry, forget you are a bunch of dudes. I was appreciating the genre and you were, well, 'nuff said. Carry on then. Do people (besides giggles and indagrow) ever post actual pics of themselves on this thread? LOL. Seems I rarely see any.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Oops, sorry, forget you are a bunch of dudes. I was appreciating the genre and you were, well, 'nuff said. Carry on then. Do people (besides giggles and indagrow) ever post actual pics of themselves on this thread? LOL. Seems I rarely see any.


Go back to beginning of thread, lots have posted their pics, tho many have removed them a short time later


----------



## kmog33 (May 20, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Oops, sorry, forget you are a bunch of dudes. I was appreciating the genre and you were, well, 'nuff said. Carry on then. Do people (besides giggles and indagrow) ever post actual pics of themselves on this thread? LOL. Seems I rarely see any.


I posted one a while back, but even though im legal i still feel like posting pics of myself and then elsewhere on the same site pics of my plants may not be in my best interest.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I posted one a while back, but even though im legal i still feel like posting pics of myself and then elsewhere on the same site pics of my plants may not be in my best interest.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I don't feel that I'm doing anything wrong, if they want me they know where to find me....


----------



## kmog33 (May 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I don't feel that I'm doing anything wrong, if they want me they know where to find me....


Theres a lot i dont feel is wrong but certain parts of the law/government disagree. But more power to you 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Theres a lot i dont feel is wrong but certain parts of the law/government disagree. But more power to you
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Hey the govt is more corrupt then me so they wanna come get me I'll come back at them. You know fight fire with fire type of thing  If your going to break the laws you better as fuck know them


----------



## kmog33 (May 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Hey the govt is more corrupt then me so they wanna come get me I'll come back at them. You know fight fire with fire type of thing  If your going to break the laws you better as fuck know them


Thats why i like having 4 lawyers in my immediate family: )

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## giggles26 (May 20, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Thats why i like having 4 lawyers in my immediate family: )
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I need to get a new one, mine has turned into a total fuck head so ya. Hmm time to do some shopping....


----------



## kelly4 (May 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Guess your just as pathetic as us then huh seeing as your the one who came over here and started saying stupid shit.
> 
> So next time you wanna talk shit bout me or my girl you can come say it to my face and we will see just how pathetic we really are.
> 
> Do us all a favor and go back under your bridge....


Careful Giggles, Harrekin is an Irish gypsy. You know how much those inbreds like to fight.


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> Careful Giggles, Harrekin is an Irish gypsy. You know how much those inbreds like to fight.


Put the gypsy back in the bottle...


----------



## james2500 (May 21, 2014)

Ugly and pretty come from within.


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Oops, sorry, forget you are a bunch of dudes. I was appreciating the genre and you were, well, 'nuff said. Carry on then. Do people (besides giggles and indagrow) ever post actual pics of themselves on this thread? LOL. Seems I rarely see any.







here


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 21, 2014)

Yeah it is a bunch of dudes. But us girls posted pics a while back when this place was still hopping. Perhaps one day people will come back and make it super fun again.

I'm still waiting to post... I am losing the baby weight, but still timid to post. Soon tho.


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2014)

I'm sure it's going to pick up now that it's summer and get really crazy threads....

I'm ready for the lake and get the rest of this winter weight off!


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2014)

What do you want dad....


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2014)

hha love it. heres me and Thor


----------



## giggles26 (May 21, 2014)

You smell soooo good....


----------



## Hookabelly (May 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> here


Sunni you're a goddess! mwhah!


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Sunni you're a goddess! mwhah!


why thanks!


----------



## UncleReemis (May 22, 2014)

This is me and a fellow actress during a show two summers ago. The person taking the pic stood outside of the theater in front of the north entrance. I'll post a better pic of myself eventually


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> hha love it. heres me and Thor View attachment 3158809


Awww how cute...Thor is charging his cell phone.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 22, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> This is me and a fellow actress during a show two summers ago. The person taking the pic stood outside of the theater in front of the north entrance. I'll post a better pic of myself eventually



What was the play?


----------



## UncleReemis (May 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> What was the play?


Little Women the Musical. I was Professor Baer. Tons of fun.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 22, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Little Women the Musical. I was Professor Baer. Tons of fun.


How cool is that? Uncle Reems is a staaah! Do you act on a regular basis?


----------



## UncleReemis (May 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> How cool is that? Uncle Reems is a staaah! Do you act on a regular basis?


Not so much, only from time to time. I'm usually playing in the pit band backstage.


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Awww how cute...Thor is charging his cell phone.


hahahahahah yes he is!


----------



## Hookabelly (May 22, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Not so much, only from time to time. I'm usually playing in the pit band backstage.


What do you play?


----------



## UncleReemis (May 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> What do you play?


Drums, trumpet, piano, guitar. My director is the pianist though, and I'm not competent enough with a guitar to accompany singers and actors for live performances. So pit-wise, drums and trumpet.

Hooka. Why haven't you made an AMA thread? I feel this need to probe you. <-- interpret that how you please


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2014)

unclereemis.....face photo now!


----------



## UncleReemis (May 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> unclereemis.....face photo now!


fineee @[email protected] this is me a few minutes before leaving with a group of close friends to see Transiberian Orchestra, bar hop, and demolish fancy Italian restaurant entrees. We suit up for things. You can tell I'm kinda sorta really freaking blitzed


----------



## UncleReemis (May 22, 2014)

dammit. my tie was crooked!


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2014)

awe uncle reemis is a cutie! haha! and a well dressed one at that~


----------



## UncleReemis (May 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> awe uncle reemis is a cutie! haha! and a well dressed one at that~


why thank you! You're quite the looker yourself  needless to say of course! Nice technologically savvy dog too btw


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2014)

hes so tech savvy


----------



## Hookabelly (May 22, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Drums, trumpet, piano, guitar. My director is the pianist though, and I'm not competent enough with a guitar to accompany singers and actors for live performances. So pit-wise, drums and trumpet.
> 
> Hooka. Why haven't you made an AMA thread? I feel this need to probe you. <-- interpret that how you please


I didn't think I'd been here long enough to "earn" that thread.  What about Sunni?


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I didn't think I'd been here long enough to "earn" that thread.  What about Sunni?


no..terrible idea...


----------



## UncleReemis (May 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I didn't think I'd been here long enough to "earn" that thread.  What about Sunni?


Errybody loves Hookabelly <3. And good point... yo sunniiiiii


----------



## Hookabelly (May 22, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Errybody loves Hookabelly <3. And good point... yo sunniiiiii


Not sure if I'm as interesting to this particular board as say, Uncle Buck, Chewy and Pin….

@ Sunni: LOL why NOT??!?!?!


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Sunni you're a goddess! mwhah!


Agreed. You're pretty hot, sunni.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UncleReemis (May 22, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Agreed. You're pretty hot, sunni.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I like her piercings ^.^


----------



## potpimp (May 22, 2014)

This is your brain on weed:


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> I like the piercings ^.^


Piercings are dope. 
Alright fuck it. This is the most recent pic i have, with a friend from belgium the last time she was out here. Its funny her hand covered the bottom of the picture so it almost looks like i dont have any tattoos. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UncleReemis (May 22, 2014)

potpimp said:


> This is your brain on weed: View attachment 3159808


and the center is a solid black baby chick with a large and shapely ass?


----------



## sunni (May 24, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Piercings are dope.
> Alright fuck it. This is the most recent pic i have, with a friend from belgium the last time she was out here. Its funny her hand covered the bottom of the picture so it almost looks like i dont have any tattoos.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


youre prettyyyy 

id hit that


----------



## chewberto (May 24, 2014)

I like how you didn't crop out your boobs this time Sunni. Plus rep...


----------



## giggles26 (May 24, 2014)

Sometimes I still wish I had my ears gauged...


----------



## chewberto (May 24, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Sometimes I still wish I had my ears gauged...


Totally. I wish I could fit my wiener in there now.


----------



## giggles26 (May 24, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Totally. I wish I could fit my wiener in there now.


Lube it up and won't even feel it....


----------



## Growan (May 24, 2014)

Just found a load of photos of me and my. 'New age travelling' crowd, 11 years ago.
Here's one to start the ball rolling...
If you wanna see my actual baby face there had better be a heap of likes!
 
We lived on that layby for 2 months. Amazingly nobody tried to burn us out or chuck bricks through our windows. Which made a change. Pretty much everybody back then hated 'new age travelers'.


----------



## Pinworm (May 24, 2014)

Feed me your tears, gypsy.


----------



## Growan (May 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Feed me your tears, gypsy.


I'll bottle them and sell them to ya cheap. Anyhoo, gypsies and 'new agers' don't mix. Always ends in stick fights, burnt homes and displacement ...
Ok. 2 likes, so that warrents another picture.


----------



## Growan (May 24, 2014)

That hamster I'm holding is actually a dog. We didn't think she'd make it, she was that runted. Hand fed for weeeeks. Now a fine old hound. View attachment 3161236


----------



## Doer (May 25, 2014)

Here is someone that looks like someone I know, Except the gal I know has more amber hair and eyes.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 25, 2014)

Everybody stop Sunni kmog growan pinworm .....Stop posting pics of yourself you are all shattering my confidence and ruining my illusion of being the best looking person on a website. Im gonna start hitting the roids and getting into underground boxing matches again go for that mickey rorke look Ill show you all


----------



## Growan (May 25, 2014)

Ch


ChingOwn said:


> Everybody stop Sunni kmog growan pinworm .....Stop posting pics of yourself you are all shattering my confidence and ruining my illusion of being the best looking person a website. Im gonna start hitting the roids and getting into underground boxing matches again go for that mickey rorke look Ill show you all


Ching. You are beautiful in everyway. Your unmatched grace blesses us all. If you take up MMA, gypsy bare knuckle boxing, shark baiting, whatever, Mickey will still have nothing on you. None of us will. Well, Sunni will. She pretty much trumps most hands. 

Got any pics of yourself in the pit-fighter days? I bet you make blood look awesome.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 25, 2014)

Growan said:


> Ch
> 
> Ching. You are beautiful in everyway. Your unmatched grace blesses us all. If you take up MMA, gypsy bare knuckle boxing, shark baiting, whatever, Mickey will still have nothing on you. None of us will. Well, Sunni will. She pretty much trumps most hands.
> 
> Got any pics of yourself in the pit-fighter days? I bet you make blood look awesome.


Nope I just recently bought a smart phone no pics in my database maybe when Im drunk later and covered in bbq sauce Ill do a self portrait and post it.


----------



## Growan (May 25, 2014)

Do it.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 25, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Piercings are dope.
> Alright fuck it. This is the most recent pic i have, with a friend from belgium the last time she was out here. Its funny her hand covered the bottom of the picture so it almost looks like i dont have any tattoos.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I'd totally hit that. The chick is alright too. 
I still think you should of fucked Barbie. She might be older than you but I bet she could teach you a few things.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 25, 2014)

@ChingOwn Mahalo for da like brah, I got a new trophy. 500 likes. I will always remember you for this ♡U


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2014)

yeah i got a microwave on the floor....so what


----------



## TubePot (May 26, 2014)

How you doing?


----------



## kmog33 (May 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> youre prettyyyy
> 
> id hit that


You anywhere near la? 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Da Mann (May 26, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> You anywhere near la?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Ya. But is she a good grower? 
And yes Sunni you are very attractive.


----------



## Growan (May 26, 2014)

Growan said:


> Microwave?.......What's...uh....um....hi...





sunni said:


> yeah i got a microwave on the floor....so what


----------



## sheskunk (May 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah i got a microwave on the floor....so what



I wish I looked this good.


----------



## KLITE (May 26, 2014)

> yeah i got a microwave on the floor....so what


You look like your anime cartoon avatar! Have you lost even more weight?


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> You anywhere near la?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


haha no canada 



Da Mann said:


> Ya. But is she a good grower?
> And yes Sunni you are very attractive.


good? i dunno my plants are happy and healthy but there are way better growers than me but i do with what i have


KLITE said:


> You look like your anime cartoon avatar! Have you lost even more weight?


its possible. i dont weigh myself much


----------



## KLITE (May 26, 2014)

> good? i dunno my plants are happy and healthy but there are way better growers than me but i do with what i have


Nug shot? I imagine you smoking good weed sunni, dont mess up my imagination!


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Nug shot? I imagine you smoking good weed sunni, dont mess up my imagination!







oh yeah


LOL JK


----------



## KLITE (May 26, 2014)

> oh yeah
> 
> 
> LOL JK


I like my brick with a little more pesticides than that, youve got a shit hook up!


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2014)

KLITE said:


> I like my brick with a little more pesticides than that, youve got a shit hook up!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH oh dear. i wub you.

heres a real pic.


----------



## Da Mann (May 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh yeah
> 
> 
> LOL JK


Looks a little dry.........


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2014)

Da Mann said:


> Looks a little dry.........


just a wee bithahaha


----------



## KLITE (May 26, 2014)

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH oh dear. i wub you.
> 
> heres a real pic.


How sweet! It looks like youve got a good soil going, do you recycle it? Like the shine.


----------



## Da Mann (May 26, 2014)

I bet the seeds are ready.


----------



## sunni (May 26, 2014)

KLITE said:


> How sweet! It looks like youve got a good soil going, do you recycle it? Like the shine.


thats a pic from my green crack that ones already been chopped  
but i do grow.just dont post a lot of grow photos sorry guys


----------



## Growan (May 26, 2014)

Growan said:


> From the earlier sequence of 'Growan - New Age Traveller 2003' pictures, I give you 'Solstice+LSD+Sunrise=Puppy'. Good times


----------



## Da Mann (May 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> thats a pic from my green crack that ones already been chopped
> but i do grow.just dont post a lot of grow photos sorry guys


Ummm. You have a Green Crack????


----------



## chewberto (May 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah i got a microwave on the floor....so what


Sweet star tatts.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 26, 2014)

So pretty much everyone who's been posting so far is beautiful! wowza.


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2014)

What about me hooka!!!?? haha jk


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah i got a microwave on the floor....so what



i normally try not to perv on the ladies' pictures here, but i would chop off my right thumb AND buy a really nice pair of shoes if that's what it took.


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i normally try not to perv on the ladies' pictures here, but i would chop off my right thumb AND buy a really nice pair of shoes if that's what it took.


Your a lefty aren't you.......


----------



## Hookabelly (May 26, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What about me hooka!!!?? haha jk


Gigs, you have posted lately. You're in there too dude.


----------



## chewberto (May 26, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i normally try not to perv on the ladies' pictures here, but i would chop off my right thumb AND buy a really nice pair of shoes if that's what it took.


Oh please! You don't even speak Canadian!


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Oh please! You don't even speak Canadian!


----------



## ChingOwn (May 31, 2014)

Ima go ahead and make my honest RIU dating profile now!





Hi I'm ChingOwn

I currently live in Juarez Sonora Mexico I speak spanish fluently with a southern drawl, I can travel anywhere on a whim if needed.

I Enjoy watching women on the beach

I like bars but not the kind girls like. They have to be dark and seedy.

Sign=Virgo
Orientation = Strait mostly Id probably make an exception for pinworm

Favorite beer = Pacifico
Smokes=when Im drunk
Favorite Strain=Pineapple Express
Favorite pick up line= You know what fucks like an animal and winks? *Wink*
Favorite skate board trick= kickflip/nolly .......w/ cheese
Favorite Wrestler= i like Sean Michaels cause the kid breaks hearts
Stats:
6' even
hair brwn
eyes blu
weight 220 and shrinking with a bbc
Curent status: OG

Looking for=Someone to put up wit my shit, Im not afraid of commitment I just dont trust women, looking for someone who will leave me alone 90% of the time till I wanna hang out I more than likely wont cheat on you I just like getting drunk in nasty little places and talking to seedy people, Ill take a minnow shot and then do a line off the toilet seat and come home to you ready for action. Im caring but not to loving, My favorite song is I saw red a duet with Bradly Nowell and Gwen Stephanie if that is any indication to my personality regarding relationships. Any takers?


----------



## Pinworm (May 31, 2014)

S'muh boy right thur!


----------



## giggles26 (May 31, 2014)

I'd go gay for you Ching 

But sunshine would be mad if I left him...


----------



## ChingOwn (May 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I'd go gay for you Ching
> 
> But sunshine would be mad if I left him...


Fuck him he can swim


----------



## giggles26 (May 31, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Fuck him he can swim


Don't worry baby there room for 3 on this raft...


----------



## ChingOwn (May 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Don't worry baby there room for 3 on this raft...


Okay but we gang up on him and kill him and eat him if it comes to that


----------



## giggles26 (May 31, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Okay but we gang up on him and kill him and eat him if it comes to that


Shh don't let our secrets out...


----------



## chewberto (Jun 1, 2014)

What the fuck are you creeps blathering about? #biggulps


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 1, 2014)

I wish i understood hash tags then that might make since


----------



## chewberto (Jun 1, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I wish i understood hash tags then that might make since


Obviously you're not a golfer. #darsh


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 1, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Obviously you're not a golfer. #darsh


Stan Darsh?


----------



## chewberto (Jun 1, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Stan Darsh?


Looks like we got ourselves a bit of a genius here...


----------



## Granny weed (Jun 1, 2014)

An old school friend and I at friends wedding, its the first time we have seen each other in 20yrs.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 1, 2014)

Granny weed said:


> An old school friend and I at friends wedding, its the first time we have seen each other in 20yrs.


That is actually very awesome cant wait till I can have that experience.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 2, 2014)

Still haven't gotten a drop of sun to absorb into my skin.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2014)

RB86 said:


> View attachment 3168343 Still haven't gotten a drop of sun to absorb into my skin.


RAINBOW whats up where ya been


----------



## RB86 (Jun 2, 2014)

Stuck in an ice cold tundra. It has not all been happy lol. How are you?! I tried to get on my old account but I forgot what email I used. And the password I had for it.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2014)

RB86 said:


> Stuck in an ice cold tundra. It has not all been happy lol. How are you?! I tried to get on my old account but I forgot what email I used. And the password I had for it.


haha im good 

why are you in an ice cold tundra?


----------



## RB86 (Jun 2, 2014)

I thought it would be a good idea when I went lol. It was something I could have spent more time thinking through. The site has changed a bit...and I have no like button...how sad...


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2014)

RB86 said:


> I thought it would be a good idea when I went lol. It was something I could have spent more time thinking through. The site has changed a bit...and I have no like button...how sad...


you dont have likes cause you need to be an established member we had to change the entire website the whole site wasnt working, youll get your likes soon sweetie.
are you in the upper part of canada or something like nunavut LOL


----------



## RB86 (Jun 2, 2014)

Well I went to see Alaska. But now i'm in the blazing Midwest heat being tormented by flies. I'm heading back to Cali next week though.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2014)

RB86 said:


> Well I went to see Alaska. But now i'm in the blazing Midwest heat being tormented by flies. I'm heading back to Cali next week though.


how was it? ..cold and snowy? thats how i expect HAAHHA
did you have fun? was it for a boy orjust for yourself


----------



## RB86 (Jun 2, 2014)

Was it for a boy lol. No I just went. Got a wild hair up my ass and all. But then it got frozen up there along with every other hair I had on my body and that wild hair eventually shattered to pieces and I decided to go back to heat. I didn't want to transfer the kids in the middle of a school year so I had to stay. Even after every piece of my body froze. The kids thought it was great. Since they didn't inherit my inability to tan they got to be the "dark, tan kids." That is, in comparison to the people we lived near. Who all looked like me. Now I guess I know where I probably come from lol.


----------



## The cap (Jun 2, 2014)

Flies..??? You don't know flies until you come down under..!!!


----------



## RB86 (Jun 2, 2014)

Warning: Put your sunglasses on.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 2, 2014)

Cuz the flash caught me and I am BRIGHT.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## RB86 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 2, 2014)

RB86 said:


> View attachment 3169044


Where is this? It looks awesome 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2014)

Rainbow your back!!!!


----------



## RB86 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm back!  That is the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago Illinois. And yes, it is superbly awesome.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 2, 2014)

You guys are killin me! Somebody! Update me! Please! What have I missed?!


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2014)

RB86 said:


> You guys are killin me! Somebody! Update me! Please! What have I missed?!


I bought a house and I'm getting married....


----------



## RB86 (Jun 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I bought a house and I'm getting married....


 I didn't know you weren't married. Congratulations Giggles!!


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm singing at Giggles wedding.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 3, 2014)

Haha seems that everyone thought I was married....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Haha seems that everyone thought I was married....


It's cuz, well - you just look so damn domesticated.


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 3, 2014)

This guy thinks he's cool^

First real microphone:






My Shiba Inu before we had to give him to a new owner (started fucking up the pugs, making em bleed every couple days...was getting bad):





Me and Lobster Go Together Well


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 3, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Ima go ahead and make my honest RIU dating profile now!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167331
> ...



Dude, you're too dangerous. Not afraid of commitment but not loving- that's lethal shit. LOL Is that an angel on your shoulder in your pic? Do you see dead people? What brought you to Mexico? Or maybe born there? (just being a nosey old Hooka, no need to answer if too private.) You didn't mention how old you are. But skate boarder….hmmm somewhere in your 30's? 
What's "shrinking w/ a bbc mean?" Sorry, got carried away, Went all AMA on it.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 3, 2014)

RB86 said:


> You guys are killin me! Somebody! Update me! Please! What have I missed?!


Just giving a shout to you Rainbow. I'm pretty new here and love to see other RIU women here. Welcome back.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 3, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> What's "shrinking w/ a bbc mean?" Sorry, got carried away, Went all AMA on it.


 He's losing weight. BBC = Big Black Cock


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2014)

So i get out of the shower and this jumps in my lap

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 3, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> He's losing weight. BBC = Big Black Cock


PIN!! (I just laughted and coffee went through nose and onto keyboard!!)



kmog33 said:


> So i get out of the shower and this jumps in my lap
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app



*squee* is that a siamese or a snowshoe? Neither? does he like to go into the shower after you and drink the water? Our cat loved to do that.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> PIN!! (I just laughted and coffee went through nose and onto keyboard!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shes a snowshoe. I have a siamese also  and yes she loves the sink and shower.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 3, 2014)

kmog I'm jealous. I've often contemplated getting another Siamese but they are one of those breeds that is either awesome or horrid. No in between. I've had 2 awesome siamese so I may be due for a stinker. I love Maine Coons too.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> kmog I'm jealous. I've often contemplated getting another Siamese but they are one of those breeds that is either awesome or horrid. No in between. I've had 2 awesome siamese so I may be due for a stinker. I love Maine Coons too.


Ya these particular two are awesome and hilarious. Theyre rescues and my first cats ever. Raised them like dogs and they act like it.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 3, 2014)

OMG they so act like dogs. One of mine would retrieve his toys that I'd throw. So much personality. And the meow: very distinctive. Smart cats.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 3, 2014)

dang sunni is pritty good looking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 3, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> PIN!! (I just laughted and coffee went through nose and onto keyboard!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was serious thats what it means, the G.M.like general motors you know made in America and all that factory brought me to mexico Im an engineer there. No thats the sun how it chines down me, I see dead people every dia de muerto. YOB 1982 Virgo should be able to do math from there havnt skated in years Id probably break some shit now a days all of a sudden falling started to hurt and wounds didnt heal so fast (btw it was not a for real dating profile jst in case anyone thought I was serious I know you didnt Hooka lol)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 3, 2014)

wow. Suprised to see rainbow brite back.

So you left us for Alaskan oil money?


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i normally try not to perv on the ladies' pictures here, but i would chop off my right thumb AND buy a really nice pair of shoes if that's what it took.


And your wife feels _how_ about this?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> And your wife feels _how_ about this?


i'm pretty sure she knows i'm still warm blooded.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm pretty sure she knows i'm still warm blooded.


Just lacking in respect, is all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Just lacking in respect, is all.


yeah, you're real qualified to talk respect.

keep your fail trolling in politics, stay-puft marshmallow woman.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, you're real qualified to talk respect.
> 
> keep your fail trolling in politics, stay-puft marshmallow woman.



So you're comparing yourself to me now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> So you're comparing yourself to me now?


like i said, keep it in politics cunt-flap.


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> like i said, keep it in politics cunt-flap.



Keep it in your pants, adulterer.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2014)

sheskunk said:


> Just lacking in respect, is all.


perhaps you may have touched on something here. (lol?)


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2014)

blah blah blah


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> blah blah blah View attachment 3170391


you don't look like no hardcore gamer to me... o.0

when are we gonna play league of legends?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 4, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> This guy thinks he's cool^
> 
> First real microphone:
> 
> ...


What does it say on ur chest?


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 4, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> What does it say on ur chest?


It's really corny lol. It's on my heart n says Ull always be here with my fiances name. She pretty much saved me when I was on the fast track to prison n made me get my shit together. We 've been together for 7 years (im 22) so it's not a regret yet. Hard one to cover up if shit did go south tho I think lol...TBH I probably wouldn't cover it up even if we broke up - easy enough to say right now...we'll see. Other 1 on my back is my own name - being the narcissist tht I am - n I drew that one...

This is Cassandra w/ her cousin on his graduation...she dnt have braces anymore






Here's my other 1 (i was fried lol) n u can see I'm quite the Not so great artist


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 4, 2014)

So ur name isn't Aron . It's Ayron. How is that pronounced...I RON. Or is it AH RAN? 
It's not bad. U can always add to it later to make it more interesting. I got one tat of Laura Croft on my whole upper arm/shoulder. She's wearing nothing but a gun belt which has fallen to revel her ass. I like it cuz the ass comes below the sleeve when I wear a t-shirt. I'll take a pic of it and post it later.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> So ur name isn't Aron . It's Ayron. How is that pronounced...I RON. Or is it AH RAN?
> It's not bad. U can always add to it later to make it more interesting. I got one tat of Laura Croft on my whole upper arm/shoulder. She's wearing nothing but a gun belt which has fallen to revel her ass. I like it cuz the ass comes below the sleeve when I wear a t-shirt. I'll take a pic of it and post it later.


Lol ill see your laura croft on the arm and raise you a Jessica rabbit on the leg haha. Gonna get harley quinn next to her haha.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> It's really corny lol. It's on my heart n says Ull always be here with my fiances name. She pretty much saved me when I was on the fast track to prison n made me get my shit together. We 've been together for 7 years (im 22) so it's not a regret yet. Hard one to cover up if shit did go south tho I think lol...TBH I probably wouldn't cover it up even if we broke up - easy enough to say right now...we'll see. Other 1 on my back is my own name - being the narcissist tht I am - n I drew that one...
> 
> This is Cassandra w/ her cousin on his graduation...she dnt have braces anymore
> 
> ...


That sunburn is badass.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 4, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> So ur name isn't Aron . It's Ayron. How is that pronounced...I RON. Or is it AH RAN?
> It's not bad. U can always add to it later to make it more interesting. I got one tat of Laura Croft on my whole upper arm/shoulder. She's wearing nothing but a gun belt which has fallen to revel her ass. I like it cuz the ass comes below the sleeve when I wear a t-shirt. I'll take a pic of it and post it later.


Yeah Ayron. Pronounced just like people who have it spelled Aaron or Erin. "Air In" lol. My mom tries too hard to be different n stuck me with the funky spelling. That tat sounds pretty badass - Tomb raider was the shit back n the PS1 days. Definitely gotta show us now


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> PIN!! (I just laughted and coffee went through nose and onto keyboard!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go hooka 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Jun 4, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> you don't look like no hardcore gamer to me... o.0
> 
> when are we gonna play league of legends?


youd be surprised.


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 4, 2014)

Eye of Horus said:


>


Must be Michigan? Lmao. IDK bout the NY hat...that's gotta be MI. We got 10 foot pot holes and plenty of old weaves.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2014)

Just found a bunch of old pics.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 4, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Just found a bunch of old pics.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


So you got a hardcore side and a soft side. Kittens and Guns. Motorcycles and Gardening. Hell yeah.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> youd be surprised.


and you STILL didn't answer my question!

you don't wanna play wif me?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 4, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> So you got a hardcore side and a soft side. Kittens and Guns. Motorcycles and Gardening. Hell yeah.


Yep got a puppy too lol that motorcycle pic is actually out at sturgis south dakota. I was tattooing at the motorcycle rally.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 4, 2014)

and then there's this asshole..


----------



## kinetic (Jun 4, 2014)

How much hair product do you use a week pin?


----------



## Doer (Jun 4, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3170578
> and then there's this asshole..


[email protected]@!!! It is just like I always imagined it, Weird.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 4, 2014)

kinetic said:


> How much hair product do you use a week pin?









I go through one of these a month. Costs about $5.


----------



## Doer (Jun 4, 2014)

Because he can't get this anymore.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 4, 2014)

Taking the plunge, here's me at work


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 4, 2014)

LOL, SELFIE!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Taking the plunge, here's me at work


You look neither senile, nor like fungus.
Where'd you come up with that handle ?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 4, 2014)

I've been told I have an old soul.

I forget shit when I'm high.

I like mushrooms.

And I'm a fungi...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Taking the plunge, here's me at work


Are you a dentist? The angle of the pic reminded me of being in the chair LOL. You'd mentioned you patients in another thread…. A naturopath maybe?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3170578
> and then there's this asshole..


Pin, you can look as mean as you want, but you're a soft hearted soul. How do you get the beeswax out of your hair? I am so jealous of that hair. Dang…. If I could have black hair my life would be complete. Or I'd go red head in a nano if I had the coloring for it. (I'm more olive)


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Pin, you can look as mean as you want, but you're a soft hearted soul. How do you get the beeswax out of your hair? I am so jealous of that hair. Dang…. If I could have black hair my life would be complete. Or I'd go red head in a nano if I had the coloring for it. (I'm more olive)


D'aww.  I'm a natural brown. This time I hit it with some Garnier flat black, washed, and then used some Rockabilly Blue (Tish and Snooky's) after. Get's it real-real-dark blue. Looks cool in the sun. Wax washes right out in hot water. I used to be way more hard core like 10 years ago. Elmer's glue and egg whites can keep your hair up for a whole week. 

If you're looking for a good red - def go with Professional Clariol Blazin' Intense Red or Red Hot. I would do a base color of red or red-violet first. Don't go yellow or orange or you're gonna end up looking like your moms had an affair with Ronald McDonald. Yukyuk.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> D'aww.  I'm a natural brown. This time I hit it with some Garnier flat black, washed, and then used some Rockabilly Blue (Tish and Snooky's) after. Get's it real-real-dark blue. Looks cool in the sun. Wax washes right out in hot water. I used to be way more hard core like 10 years ago. Elmer's glue and egg whites can keep your hair up for a whole week.
> 
> If you're looking for a good red - def go with Professional Clariol Blazin' Intense Red or Red Hot. I would do a base color of red or red-violet first. Don't go yellow or orange or you're gonna end up looking like your moms had an affair with Ronald McDonald. Yukyuk.


OOOH, the BLUE is a cool touch indeed. I meant more like a natural red head like this: (though hers isn't her natural color I know)











Not this: (I'm too old for this look anyway)


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 5, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Taking the plunge, here's me at work


 Hooka got me all curious. What is it you do? Nurse? Dentist? Sorry if I'm being nosey.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm an Emergency Technician in an ER. I do a little bit of everything; cleaning and stocking to nursing care and phlebotomy. I'm the guy you see the most when you're in the ER, mostly running around doing ten things at once


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm an Emergency Technician in an ER. I do a little bit of everything, I cleaning and stocking to nursing care and phlebotomy. I'm the guy you see the most when you're in the ER, mostly running around doing ten things at once


How do you stay calm? People are at their worst in hospitals, much less in the ER. Tell us a story about your most unruly patient…..


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm a very grounded person. It takes a special personality to do the work we do. Do you know any firefighters, EMTs, or Paramedics? RNs or Doctors?

Today me and my nurse had to fight with a patient for about thirty minutes while we waited for meds to kick in. Not fist fighting, just struggling to keep them from hurting themselves or us... I got spit on, kicked at, and of course a creative concoction of curses to go along with it. Just another day on the job, lol

I get physically assaulted on at least a weekly basis at work.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 5, 2014)

As far as unruly patient, there was this one guy who wouldn't stop masturbating until we literally tied him to the bed. His erection lasted until he fell asleep! Hahaha that was crazy. And they assigned me to stay with him until he moved out of the ER...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm a very grounded person. It takes a special personality to do the work we do. Do you know any firefighters, EMTs, or Paramedics?
> 
> Today me and my nurse had to fight with a patient for about thirty minutes while we waited for meds to kick in. Not fist fighting, just struggling to keep them from hurting themselves or us... I got spit on, kicked at, and of course a creative concoction of curses to go along with it. Just another day on the job, lol
> 
> I get physically assaulted on at least a weekly basis at work.


A very close family member is considering studying to be either a nurse or an imaging tech, something like that. The math requirement is scaring them though. That or a vet tech. I think there is a better living to be made in the med field though right? This person is very matter of fact about dressing wounds, and blood, etc.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 5, 2014)

Math is the universal language  

There will always be a living to be made in medicine because there will always be people to be cared for.

That and the outrageous medical costs in this country.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Math is the universal language
> 
> There will always be a living to be made in medicine because there will always be people to be cared for.
> 
> That and the outrageous medical costs in this country.


That's what I told them. If our economy goes completely south, people will opt out of vet bills over healthcare bills. Also, the largest segment of our population (boomers) are aging so there will be more people needing medical care right? Sadly our family didn't inherit ANY kind of math gene. It's a struggle throughout generations.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 5, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> That's what I told them. If our economy goes completely south, people will opt out of vet bills over healthcare bills. Also, the largest segment of our population (boomers) are aging so there will be more people needing medical care right? Sadly our family didn't inherit ANY kind of math gene. It's a struggle throughout generations.


Many people already don't pay and use the ER as a primary care doctor, further exacerbating the issue at hand. 

Did you know that the ER co-pay is waived if you were referred there by your physician? At least mine is...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 5, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm an Emergency Technician in an ER. I do a little bit of everything; cleaning and stocking to nursing care and phlebotomy. I'm the guy you see the most when you're in the ER, mostly running around doing ten things at once


Dont you get drug tested randomly?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 5, 2014)

No


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Many people already don't pay and use the ER as a primary care doctor, further exacerbating the issue at hand.
> 
> Did you know that the ER co-pay is waived if you were referred there by your physician? At least mine is...


Not mine.


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 6, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm a very grounded person. It takes a special personality to do the work we do. Do you know any firefighters, EMTs, or Paramedics? RNs or Doctors?
> 
> Today me and my nurse had to fight with a patient for about thirty minutes while we waited for meds to kick in. Not fist fighting, just struggling to keep them from hurting themselves or us... I got spit on, kicked at, and of course a creative concoction of curses to go along with it. Just another day on the job, lol
> 
> I get physically assaulted on at least a weekly basis at work.


toward the end of my career, I had become abrasive and calloused .....give me crap and opps, let me try another vein. and if I was pissed off with the hurst tool......don't worry about a body shop, your rides going to the scrap heap. sure was time for me to retire. I hope you don't come to this fungus, thanks for what you do sir


----------



## Doer (Jun 6, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Many people already don't pay and use the ER as a primary care doctor, further exacerbating the issue at hand.
> 
> Did you know that the ER co-pay is waived if you were referred there by your physician? At least mine is...


Guess what? ER abuse is way way up with ACA. Weird, huh?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 6, 2014)

Is that a woman being buried alive? And what does that pic have to do w/ ER procedure?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2014)

They are prepping to stone her.

Ugly shit there.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 6, 2014)

Doer said:


> Guess what? ER abuse is way way up with ACA. Weird, huh?


Got a source for that?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 6, 2014)

WTF dont highjack the thread for politics or Ill find you bastards


----------



## Growan (Jun 6, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> WTF dont highjack the thread for politics or Ill find you bastards


This thread is about the only beautiful thing left on the entire world wide internub, so don't besmirch it with nazty-nazty.... or we'll all come getcha


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 6, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Is that a woman being buried alive? And what does that pic have to do w/ ER procedure?


He's suddenly gone on some moral vendetta convinced that noones aware of this practice.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 7, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> wow. Suprised to see rainbow brite back.
> 
> So you left us for Alaskan oil money?


 Fuck the money, I left for adventure lol. But I did miss you guys.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 7, 2014)

RB86 said:


> Fuck the money, I left for adventure lol. But I did miss you guys.


You left us. I don't think our hearts will ever mend completely.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 7, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> You left us. I don't think our hearts will ever mend completely.


 I will mend them. In the meantime my own heart is elated to find that you have become the great vagina master...I knew you were destined for great things


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 7, 2014)

RB86 said:


> I will mend them. In the meantime my own heart is elated to find that you have become the great vagina master...I knew you were destined for great things


 I was hoping that would impress you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2014)

i've got 3 and a half more years on my vagina apprenticeship before i can move up to vagina journeyman.

pie put in her time.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 8, 2014)

RB86 said:


> I will mend them. In the meantime my own heart is elated to find that you have become the great vagina master...I knew you were destined for great things


Come on commit RB! Get an avi….


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## RB86 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Come on commit RB! Get an avi….


 I'm still trying to get in touch with admin to see if I an get my old account back. I want to be rainbowbrit86 not rb86. *sniff*


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2014)

RB86 said:


> I'm still trying to get in touch with admin to see if I an get my old account back. I want to be rainbowbrit86 not rb86. *sniff*


you forget your email or?


----------



## RB86 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ya I don't remember the email address I used or the PW. But if I could remember the damn email I might be able to just reset the PW.


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2014)

RB86 said:


> Ya I don't remember the email address I used or the PW. But if I could remember the damn email I might be able to just reset the PW.


let me see what i can do


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2014)

Tired really hard to get thor into it wasnt happening. sorry guys


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 8, 2014)

well hello there gorgeous


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 8, 2014)

I've cut my hair since then, oh and I'm smiling in this picture by the way.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> Tired really hard to get thor into it wasnt happening. sorry guysView attachment 3174506


Sunni I covet those brows! Such a nice face framer. Also like the little Audrey Hepburn wing in the outer corner of your eye(s) (eye in this pic) Is it eyeliner or a smile line? Very cute. You remind me of Bambi (disney).


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 8, 2014)

RB86 said:


> I'm still trying to get in touch with admin to see if I an get my old account back. I want to be rainbowbrit86 not rb86. *sniff*


Can't you just add ad "e" to Brite?


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Sunni I covet those brows! Such a nice face framer. Also like the little Audrey Hepburn wing in the outer corner of your eye(s) (eye in this pic) Is it eyeliner or a smile line? Very cute. You remind me of Bambi (disney).


awe me love you
this is for you!


----------



## kinetic (Jun 9, 2014)

On behalf of the guys of RIU, Thanks for the cleavage shot Sunni.


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2014)

kinetic said:


> On behalf of the guys of RIU, Thanks for the cleavage shot Sunni.


hashahaah youre welcome.


----------



## jartlow (Jun 9, 2014)

Car selfie


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> awe me love you
> this is for you!View attachment 3174588


Sunni. I love the necklace. What do I get?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn bunch of hound dogs running around these parts....


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Damn bunch of hound dogs running around these parts....


Oink Oink. I am more of a PIG.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2014)

nice titties sunni......


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 9, 2014)

Now the real hounds have come out, someone call the pound......


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 9, 2014)

theexpress said:


> nice titties sunni......


Damn Dude. Ladys don't like you calling them Titties. They prefer Boobies.

Oh Ya. Sunni you are a cutie.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2014)

Da Mann said:


> Damn Dude. Ladys don't like you calling them Titties. They prefer Boobies.
> 
> Oh Ya. Sunni you are a cutie.


lol she dont like me anyway so it don't matter.... wahddup riu world been a lil min since I been on here....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 9, 2014)

At least a minute, maybe two minutes. How ya making out mon?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> At least a minute, maybe two minutes. How ya making out mon?


living the fast life bro.......... got some new guns..... about to tactify this Mossberg 500 12 guage out... I love shooting full 3 inch slug shells outta it :]


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Tiny kitty.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 9, 2014)

Ahhh, A little pussy never hurt anyone.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 9, 2014)

Up dated pic.
Under cover Hippie.


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 9, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Up dated pic.
> Under cover Hippie. View attachment 3174912


Cool Brother. You Old Thang.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 9, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Up dated pic.
> Under cover Hippie. View attachment 3174912


You should make that your avi. Good pic. Intense eyes. 



kmog33 said:


> Tiny kitty.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


You already posted that one…. (good one tho) Where's the kitty now?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> You should make that your avi. Good pic. Intense eyes.
> 
> 
> You already posted that one…. (good one tho) Where's the kitty now?


With my ex gf lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 9, 2014)

theexpress said:


> lol she dont like me anyway so it don't matter.... wahddup riu world been a lil min since I been on here....


Been wondering where you got off to bro.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 9, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Been wondering where you got off to bro.


 tryin to stay out of trouble an enjoy this chi summer might be last ome plan on moving
g


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 9, 2014)

theexpress said:


> tryin to stay out of trouble an enjoy this chi summer might be last ome plan on moving
> g


Costa Rica rocks in the dry season.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Can't you just add ad "e" to Brite?


 There was supposed to be an e there lol. My bad. Typo.


----------



## RB86 (Jun 9, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Up dated pic.
> Under cover Hippie. View attachment 3174912


 Aw. My unkie punkie is a Vietnam Vet. There's a special place in my heart for them.


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 10, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Taking the plunge, here's me at work


Wow what a total different look either way bad boy or good boy they both can be used for different games!


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 10, 2014)

sub/ master or dom/ sub how do you look at it!!! good night all


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you?

I don't know what you're saying but I'll take it as a compliment


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3170578
> and then there's this asshole..


:throws panties:

Way sexier than anticipated! lol


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2014)

I think I would of laughed more at that if I didn't see that exact same pic my 8th grade year......


#outdated #getwiththetimes #winning


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2014)

jartlow said:


> Car selfie


reminds me, i need to go trim the beard.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 11, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> reminds me, i need to go trim the beard.


Which one?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2014)

and what's up eggspress? why you abandon us?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2014)

Had to scope it out before mesing with it. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 12, 2014)

Sup RIU. Long time no see. Just posting a quick selfie to let you all know I didn't die/forget you all! 

I'm so confused by this new layout!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2014)

BygonEra said:


> View attachment 3178182
> 
> Sup RIU. Long time no see. Just posting a quick selfie to let you all know I didn't die/forget you all!
> 
> I'm so confused by this new layout!


Whats up Bygon, how's it going?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Doer (Jun 12, 2014)

It is weird. But, here you are. Good pic.


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2014)

BygonEra said:


> View attachment 3178182
> 
> Sup RIU. Long time no see. Just posting a quick selfie to let you all know I didn't die/forget you all!
> 
> I'm so confused by this new layout!


It's okay I haven't forgotten about you


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 15, 2014)

holy smokes daman! dunno who that is but she has very nice.........smile


----------



## theexpress (Jun 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> and what's up eggspress? why you abandon us?


well my mom told me


UncleBuck said:


> and what's up eggspress? why you abandon us?


 my momma told me to stay away from creeps like u


----------



## theexpress (Jun 15, 2014)

BygonEra said:


> Sup RIU. Long time no see. Just posting a quick selfie to let you all know I didn't die/forget you all!
> 
> I'm so confused by this new layout!


 ur very pretty.....


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2014)

oldie


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> oldie


Im liking the newer you better personally.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 15, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> holy smokes daman! dunno who that is but she has very nice.........smile*s *


Litely edited.


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Im liking the newer you better personally.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


thats so old. but yeah , i dunno i love my short hair, but i miss my long hair
i get hit on a lot less now with short hair.
maybe cause im ugly compaired to my long hair friends or maybe they are intimidated now.
however i get hit on by OLD men nicelyer? LOL


----------



## thump easy (Jun 15, 2014)

Da Mann said:


> View attachment 3178203


if this is you and you da man dam im confussed???


----------



## kinetic (Jun 16, 2014)

I like your star tattoos on you hip sunni


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> thats so old. but yeah , i dunno i love my short hair, but i miss my long hair
> i get hit on a lot less now with short hair.
> maybe cause im ugly compaired to my long hair friends or maybe they are intimidated now.
> however i get hit on by OLD men nicelyer? LOL


Youre cuter now. Guys can be more intimidated by hotter girls because they feel like they have less of a chance. Just my 2 cents..

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I like your star tattoos on you hip sunni


they are kinda lameo. LOL but i still like em


----------



## kinetic (Jun 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> they are kinda lameo. LOL but i still like em


I thought they looked cute and not trashy


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I thought they looked cute and not trashy


well yay for not being trashy


----------



## charface (Jun 16, 2014)

Trashy is bad?


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 16, 2014)

Da Mann said:


> View attachment 3178203


Ya. I am confused as well.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 16, 2014)

charface said:


> Trashy is bad?


Yeah, WTF? My mobilehome background prevents me from liking it any other way


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> oldie


Cheese and Fucking rice Sunni when the Division comes out Im playing with you cause you look like a winner

that means you look real good in spanish I think


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Cheese and Fucking rice Sunni when the Division comes out Im playing with you cause you look like a winner
> 
> that means you look real good in spanish I think


hahaha thanks ching


----------



## Doer (Jun 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> oldie


Hot or not?

Or just modest.  I say hot.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeepers creepers , where'd ya get those peepers


----------



## kinetic (Jun 20, 2014)

I love dark hair on a woman.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 20, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I love dark hair on a woman.


I was going to post a pic of a dark haired bearded woman just to jab at you, but after looking @ the pic above I can't bring myself to do it.
Love them eyes.


----------



## Doer (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't......

Spoil the mood.


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was going to post a pic of a dark haired bearded woman just to jab at you, but after looking @ the pic above I can't bring myself to do it.
> Love them eyes.


my pic? if so ty for the compliment cant tell if youre responding to me or the broken photo the other member posted


kinetic said:


> I love dark hair on a woman.


i just look stupid blonde. LOL too dark of skin tone


----------



## Doer (Jun 20, 2014)

Sunni

I like you just the way you are


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

sunni said:


> oldie


sunni. Stop being gawgeous. today is stupid.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 20, 2014)

Bloody Mary pin... Bloody Mary


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Bloody Mary pin... Bloody Mary


That's fucked up.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Jun 20, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Bloody Mary pin... Bloody Mary


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not scared. That's not scary.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3184788
> I'm not scared. That's not scary.


Unprecedented, seriously.....


----------



## dangledo (Jun 20, 2014)

Song is still going...


dangledo said:


> Unprecedented, seriously.....


That is a hit I coughed up to my buddy acting. Earlier...


----------



## dangledo (Jun 20, 2014)

Looking for that sound. Khhhhhrrrrrkkkl,.... balloons


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Looking for that sound. Khhhhhrrrrrkkkl,.... balloons


My balloons are cheaper than yours.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 20, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3184788
> I'm not scared. That's not scary.


Yes, yes she is scary in a ghost buster's sorta way.
Runnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 20, 2014)

Eh balloons....


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2014)

'Merica Fuck ya Im off to the game...Yes I will be your lumberjack baby


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

OMG LOL


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> 'Merica Fuck ya Im off to the game...Yes I will be your lumberjack babyView attachment 3186033


^This post is amazing

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2014)

It aint much but its the best i can do at the moment


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> 'Merica Fuck ya Im off to the game...Yes I will be your lumberjack babyView attachment 3186033


this is so cool.........Rex Kwan Do!


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 22, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> It aint much but its the best i can do at the moment


Stretch man stretch.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 22, 2014)

LOL! Ching! so patriotic…Flag at full staff, or staff at full mast or some shit


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 24, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL! Ching! so patriotic…Flag at full staff, or staff at full mast or some shit


Lol I was hard for 'Merica it was almost scary going to bar like that here -boner but it was well received though I went mexico the next day much better time lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 24, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> 'Merica Fuck ya Im off to the game...Yes I will be your lumberjack babyView attachment 3186033


Your funny bro!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 26, 2014)

Ling Cod and Yellow Eye combo !


----------



## Doer (Jun 26, 2014)

A mazing!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 28, 2014)

Just feel like sharing - my family keeps me grounded. Without them I'd be just another crazy basterd or something. I try to keep it friendly as possible ...

Happy Saturday 

sent from my spaceship, it's 420time -TMG5150


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 28, 2014)

Hahaha this is from last year!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 28, 2014)

@a senile fungus you rockin the dreads now ? 

sent from my spaceship, it's 420time -TMG5150


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 28, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> @a senile fungus you rockin the dreads now ?
> 
> sent from my spaceship, it's 420time -TMG5150


Naw man that was just me cutting my fro off and having some fun with it.

I took that pic and sent it to my boss and told her I got it cut just like she asked


----------



## Doer (Jun 28, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Hahaha this is from last year!


I see the fungus but not the senile.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 28, 2014)

This is classic 

sent from my spaceship, it's 420time -TMG5150


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 28, 2014)

Clasico


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 28, 2014)

Doer said:


> I see the fungus but not the senile.


Its been a long year


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 28, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Hahaha this is from last year!


Your beards is small


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 28, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Your beards is small


I'm undercompensating...

The beard is strong with this one


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 28, 2014)

Im Christ and these are My novel inventions for the future!






Jesus came in 2008???






Crazy talk LOL






More CRAZY ideas that I think are CRAZY COOL!






Just some random thoughts that I've been thinking of!






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 28, 2014)

The SIGNS of the TIMES!






~PEACE~


----------



## thump easy (Jun 28, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> This is classic View attachment 3190962
> 
> sent from my spaceship, it's 420time -TMG5150


lolz is that an alcoholics anonomous place behind you????


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 28, 2014)

thump easy said:


> lolz is that an alcoholics anonomous place behind you????


Yup he's a quitter


----------



## thump easy (Jun 28, 2014)

no he okay smoke instead of drinking some people it just doesnt add up.. the chemistry in some people not ment for them congrats tripple minded og.. sometimes its best.. SMOKE MORE GEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 28, 2014)

thump easy said:


> lolz is that an alcoholics anonomous place behind you????


CTFU hahahha actually I thought it was a liquor store when I tried to go in. Then my homie wanted me to go in and he wanted to film. He hella stupid. He was visiting from Vegas and he thought it was funny because I speak Spanish. Dumbtard shit. I was so beyond twisted to. This was like almost a year ago.


But I try not to drink to much hard liquor anymore.I get like mini hulk and it's all bad. Beer and weed are my friends indeed

edit: two years


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 1, 2014)

Something wicked this way comes


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 1, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Hahaha this is from last year!


You look a bit like Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## puertorrican diesel (Jul 1, 2014)

me and ma wife!!


----------



## Doer (Jul 1, 2014)

So, how did you manage to hypnotize her into marrying you? <jstkidding!!>


----------



## puertorrican diesel (Jul 1, 2014)

me smoking a godfather


----------



## puertorrican diesel (Jul 1, 2014)

Doer said:


> So, how did you manage to hypnotize her into marrying you? <jstkidding!!>


WITH WEED!! LMAO


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 1, 2014)

puertorrican diesel said:


> View attachment 3193346 me and ma wife!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 2, 2014)

neva you remind me of aaron from dna genetics..


----------



## Growan (Jul 4, 2014)

Look what I stole today


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Growan said:


> View attachment 3195602 Look what I stole today View attachment 3195599


Take pinny for a spin! The dream lives here.


----------



## Growan (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm on my way. 
The steering wheel's on the wrong side though? Should I flush it? Cal/mag?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Growan said:


> I'm on my way.
> The steering wheel's on the wrong side though? Should I flush it? Cal/mag?


Flush at least twice. Feed with lots of calmags for the magnesiums.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 4, 2014)

puffdatchronic said:


> neva you remind me of aaron from dna genetics..


Why do I remind you "of aaron from dna genetics"?

Did you watch all of My videos of Myself?

I wish I owned a seed bank, or I wish that I grew seeds for a seed bank, because I'd be rich.

Why do I remind you of "aaron from dna genetics"? And did you watch all of My videos of Myself?

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 4, 2014)

the seed business is a seedy business. 
you said that twice. you said that twice.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 8, 2014)

His name was filbert, and the town folk loved him


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 8, 2014)

Growan said:


> Look what I stole today View attachment 3195774


 I like your family canopy in the backround. I am thinking about buying one like that to sleep in during sep-oct.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 8, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I like your family canopy in the backround. I am thinking about buying one like that to sleep in during sep-oct.


http://www.aussiecamps.com/Buying-a-Swag.html

We slept in swags when I stayed in Australia for a couple weeks. We were rounding up wild horses (they call em brumbies) for sale and training.

My swag was awesome, it was simple and homemade. You can tie it to a tree for a simple tent-like thing...

I still wanna get one of these, perfect for camping and hiking.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 8, 2014)

For u @Growan


----------



## Growan (Jul 9, 2014)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I like your family canopy in the backround. I am thinking about buying one like that to sleep in during sep-oct.


That one isn't mine but I do gave one very simelar.
What I would say is buy the best, the best you can justify. The cheap one I got probably wont last more than a couple of uses. Very weak frame.


----------



## Growan (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks dyna! I appreciate it! 



Dyna Ryda said:


> For u @Growan


n


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## kmog33 (Jul 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


That is beautiful

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2014)

You don't have any stock in Gillette or Schick do you.



Garden Boss said:


>


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 9, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You don't have any stock in Gillette or Schick do you.


Just MaxSea...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Just MaxSea...


I should try that - maybe fill in a couple of thin spots on my chin whiskers. 

Purdy girls BTW.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 9, 2014)

@Garden Boss Nice Jean shorts bro, lol


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 9, 2014)

Growan said:


> Look what I stole today View attachment 3195774


i like your lowdie shirt its hip to the square


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 9, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> @Garden Boss Nice Jean shorts bro, lol


I know throw on a denim shirt and you got yourself a Canadian Tuxedo bro


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 10, 2014)

Growan said:


> Thanks dyna! I appreciate it!
> 
> 
> n


I appreciate you and your hard mode


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 10, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I know throw on a denim shirt and you got yourself a Canadian Tuxedo bro


Jean shorts, phanny packs, mullets, and rat tails are still cool in Hawaii (except high waist shorts, they looked stupid in the 80's and still do). Nothing ever goes out of style here. Back in 05 I moved to San Diego from here, in the navy. I wore jean shorts regularly. Then I was told they weren't cool and the guys had been making fun of me. fucking so cal assholes turned out to be really good friends.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 10, 2014)

*jorts


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 10, 2014)

dangledo said:


> *jorts






1:18


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 10, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


Dang look at those tree trunks! Nice, calfs bro.


----------



## S3love (Jul 10, 2014)

this is me picking shells in florida, the only difference is i have hair that goes down to the middle of my back now...and for all u disbelievers that is my natural hair colour, ive had thousands of people ask me if i dye my hair but i dont


----------



## supchaka (Jul 11, 2014)

What do you do with the shells once you pick them up?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 12, 2014)

This thread has 796,636 views and only 25749 post. How many views you think were cops? Not that most of us care. Cannabis is becoming more and more legal every year. I will be happy when we can all show our face without worrying about our door getting kicked in.


----------



## S3love (Jul 12, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> This thread has 796,636 views and only 25749 post. How many views you think were cops? Not that most of us care. Cannabis is becoming more and more legal every year. I will be happy when we can all show our face without worrying about our door getting kicked in.


Hahaha yea totally agree, dont worry if they came after me, I have nothing at all they wont find crap all hahahaha


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2014)

im boredddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2014)

maybe ill organize my book shelf...HAHAHAHH


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> im boreddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddView attachment 3203452


you almost look like Anna Paquin in that one just need to add some gap to the teeth


----------



## dux (Jul 14, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> @Garden Boss Nice Jean shorts bro, lol



Jean shorts?

Them are jorts ..


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> maybe ill organize my book shelf...HAHAHAHH


 Cool t-shirt. I can't stop playing.


----------



## travisw (Jul 14, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


I looked at your picture for a full minute before I realized there was something different about your face. Man I miss having a yard.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Cool t-shirt. I can't stop playing.


Put that thing away before your Mom catches you.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 14, 2014)

I wish that game would come to consoles already


----------



## chewberto (Jul 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> im boreddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddView attachment 3203452


What's with the wrist protector? Over rubbing?


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2014)

chewberto said:


> What's with the wrist protecter? Over rubbing?


no i haver to wear a splint for the next month due to some fucked up tendon disease


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 15, 2014)

The moms sent me this pic recently, me as little alcoholic


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 16, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> The moms sent me this pic recently, me as little alcoholic
> View attachment 3204329


That is quite possibly the funniest shit I've seen

how old were you??


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> no i haver to wear a splint for the next month due to some fucked up tendon disease


Sorry bout the splint Sunni. Are u in pain?


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Sorry bout the splint Sunni. Are u in pain?


yes i am


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> yes i am


How long do you have to wear it? I thought you had cortisone shot? Is that providing some relief?


----------



## sunni (Jul 17, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> How long do you have to wear it? I thought you had cortisone shot? Is that providing some relief?


that cortisone shot fucking hurt if thety try to stick me with that again ima punch the fucking doctor and run screaming outof the room/


and a month KLOL


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 2, 2014)

My serious look.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


>


Hilarious! Necrotic noobs sheesh


----------



## Doer (Aug 3, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> WTF dont highjack the thread for politics or Ill find you bastards


You can't find me. I'm already here.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 3, 2014)

Doer said:


> You can't find me. I'm already here.


In the butt?


----------



## Meowlistenhere (Aug 3, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> This thread has 796,636 views and only 25749 post. How many views you think were cops? Not that most of us care. Cannabis is becoming more and more legal every year. I will be happy when we can all show our face without worrying about our door getting kicked in.





sunni said:


> im boreddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddView attachment 3203452


Good god, you're like 12...


----------



## Doer (Aug 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> awe me love you
> this is for you!View attachment 3174588


Now sunni, I'm going to correct you. I know people don't like that. And this something you told me before but you are wrong.

You are a HOT little gal. Very.  And from the Picture I'm not sure that you ever really thought you were not.

But, hint. Modesty is also very HOT.


----------



## Doer (Aug 3, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> In the butt?


That is a Class A homophobic comment. It makes no sense otherwise.

Are your really that afraid of being seen as gay? It's OK. Embrace the Gay in you. Love your inner Dude.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 3, 2014)

Doer said:


> That is a Class A homophobic comment. It makes no sense otherwise.
> 
> Are your really that afraid of being seen as gay? It's OK. Embrace the Gay in you. Love your inner Dude.


I just didnt know where here wuz Im okay with gay. You can see me however you want. whats an example of a class B homophobic comment?


----------



## spek9 (Aug 3, 2014)

One more, with a gift for the ladies...

 

-spek


----------



## Doer (Aug 3, 2014)

So, so, not knowing, you said Here, was in the butt?

That is homophobe.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 3, 2014)

No I asked if the butt was where you were,not knowing what you meant by here and why does the butt have to be homophobic? 

I think that since you assumed I meant a mans butt is homophobic on your part.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> im boreddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddView attachment 3203452


If I saw you at a bar several years ago before marriages and kids I would buy you a drink in hopes of sticking my penis in your vagina.


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2014)

Meowlistenhere said:


> Good god, you're like 12...


24 actually


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2014)

neosapien said:


> If I saw you at a bar several years ago before marriages and kids I would buy you a drink in hopes of sticking my penis in your vagina.


interesting technique.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> interesting technique.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> interesting technique.



I also would've told her that's she's pretty and that my penis is as thick as my wallet.


----------



## charface (Aug 3, 2014)

I would stress her out so badly she would relent to my offer of a non-sex shoulder massage.
Which always leads to winning.
Im old school.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 3, 2014)

charface said:


> I would stress her out so badly she would relent to my offer of a non-sex shoulder massage.
> Which always leads to winning.
> Im old school.


Excuse me, but were you in Thailand in about 2003 ? because I had a very similar experience with an American guy.

Was it you? Sorry I chucked you out of my apartment.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 3, 2014)

sunni said:


> 24 actually


More like 12x2....


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2014)

@Hookabelly I coloured my hair red than thought of you when I realized my eyebrows are black hahahaha


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2014)

You know I can read deleted posts @ChingOwn


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> You know I can read deleted posts @ChingOwn


It didnt make since with out another picture I couldnt find and honostly you look nice so I didnt want to ruin it


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> @Hookabelly I coloured my hair red than thought of you when I realized my eyebrows are black hahahaha


Babe, your tits look huge no wonder your smiling so much!


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

spek9 said:


> One more, with a gift for the ladies...
> 
> View attachment 3220018
> 
> -spek


I know you. Betcha can't guess


sunni said:


> @Hookabelly I coloured my hair red than thought of you when I realized my eyebrows are black hahahaha


you need to clean your sink...
-hater


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> You know I can read deleted posts @ChingOwn


Lol so can I


----------



## spek9 (Aug 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I know you. Betcha can't guess


What, no hints?

-spek


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

spek9 said:


> What, no hints?
> 
> -spek


We've met in person...


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I know you. Betcha can't guess
> 
> you need to clean your sink...
> -hater


That's how it is clean thin it's just old dude


----------



## spek9 (Aug 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> We've met in person...


You live in Colorado? I've only driven through there very briefly. Are you sure you aren't mistaken?

-spek


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

spek9 said:


> You live in Colorado? I've only driven through there very briefly. Are you sure you aren't mistaken?
> 
> -spek


Think hard. You know me... Not from Colorado...


----------



## chewberto (Aug 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> That's how it is clean thin it's just old dude


Well, I had to hate something in the pic!
You are following full body shot protocol, can't hate on that... I'll be back though
-hater


----------



## spek9 (Aug 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Think hard. You know me... Not from Colorado...


A little difficult to gauge... have we recently communicated via email by chance?

-spek


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> @Hookabelly I coloured my hair red than thought of you when I realized my eyebrows are black hahahaha


it looks real nice sunni and wow those are...wow


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> @Hookabelly I coloured my hair red than thought of you when I realized my eyebrows are black hahahaha


GEEZ! Now I am the brow police. I saw the pic. You pass my dear. Brows are neatly shaped and bold. No sparse crack ho brows. Good girl. Hair color looks nice. New hair, new apt. What next?


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll pm what's next to u


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 4, 2014)

new bf in Hawaii?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 4, 2014)

sunni got 2 new jobs and im unemployed as of today. filed for unemployment already cheeehoooo!!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 4, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> sunni got 2 new jobs and im unemployed as of today. filed for unemployment already cheeehoooo!!!


Im proud of you man


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> new bf in Hawaii?


Nope


----------



## Growan (Aug 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> @Hookabelly I coloured my hair red than thought of you when I realized my eyebrows are black hahahaha


Eyebrows? .....Oh, yeah. I see them now. 

Looks good, Sunni.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice pic Sunni. What's all the hubbub about? Its just a selfie.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 5, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Nice pic Sunni. What's all the hubbub about? Its just a selfie.


Well, I don't expect you to understand, but she has boobs, and short shorts.. They keep talking about eyebrows, but that's not what were looking at.. Love ya Dannyboy


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Nice pic Sunni. What's all the hubbub about? Its just a selfie.


I dunno either. I was just thinking of hookabelly when I coloured my hair


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 5, 2014)

Sunni's brows are definitely the best and she is a little doll!


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Sunni's brows are definitely the best and she is a little doll!


Well thanks hhah I only mentioned t cause Hooka made a post about differnt hair colors and brows so I was just bugging her


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 5, 2014)

Who cares about boobs when u can have brows that look like hers.


chewberto said:


> Well, I don't expect you to understand, but she has boobs, and short shorts.. They keep talking about eyebrows, but that's not what were looking at.. Love ya Dannyboy


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Babe, your tits look huge no wonder your smiling so much!


 hell yea ..........


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> @Hookabelly I coloured my hair red than thought of you when I realized my eyebrows are black hahahaha


 i love you.... ill change for you


----------



## Doer (Aug 5, 2014)

See? Much more nice, express. There is an art to this.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2014)

lol i figured she would take my last post down... i still luv u sunni. even doe ur fukkin with my freedom of speach. its cool ur canadian.... THAT SMILE DOE


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2014)

theexpress said:


> lol i figured she would take my last post down... i still luv u sunni. even doe ur fukkin with my freedom of speach. its cool ur canadian.... THAT SMILE DOE


I didn't do it but I would've 
No freedom if speech on a private board when you accepted the tos


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> I didn't do it but I would've
> No freedom if speech on a private board when you accepted the tos


 ahhhh gwn got me then i bet...... he been staining me lately on posts fuck it i aint mad ima still say wat ima say mods can erase what they want


----------



## neosapien (Aug 5, 2014)

Goddamn Sunni. You are a pot princess. And if you were my pot princess I would whisper sweet nothings in your ear and motor....

You better pick a guy who deserves you.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

sunni said:


> @Hookabelly I coloured my hair red than thought of you when I realized my eyebrows are black hahahaha


How the fuck did I miss this.....


----------



## chewberto (Aug 5, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> How the fuck did I miss this.....


Geeze bro! How disrespectful. I've "Downloaded" this pic at least twice already.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Geeze bro! How disrespectful. I've "Downloaded" this pic at least twice already.


Waaaiiiiittttttttt, I get it.
That's some sorta code isn't it ?
Lemme see if I can find that decoder ring now.

I'll get it - don't need any help.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 5, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Geeze bro! How disrespectful. I've "Downloaded" this pic at least twice already.


And by downloaded you mean it's been burned into your brain so when you spank it that's all you see. Gotcha....


----------



## chewberto (Aug 5, 2014)

No I just have slow internet and need to download them to view. I had to do a double take... Not beat off about it jeeeze. Good idea!


----------



## chewberto (Aug 5, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Waaaiiiiittttttttt, I get it.
> That's some sorta code isn't it ?
> Lemme see if I can find that decoder ring now.
> 
> I'll get it - don't need any help.


I believe you've gone beyond "cracking" your code!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I believe you've gone beyond "cracking" your code!


Just about got it - gimme a sec.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2014)

There - now who's the smartie ?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 5, 2014)

YOU'LL PUT YOUR EYE OUT.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 5, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Goddamn Sunni. You are a pot princess. And if you were my pot princess I would whisper sweet nothings in your ear and motor....
> 
> You better pick a guy who deserves you.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't have any pictures of Myself, besides My avatar, but I do have videos of Myself.

Please watch all of My youtube videos, I bet I can entertain you for a little bit.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm Christ and these are My novel inventions for the future!






Jesus came in 2008???






Crazy talk LOL






~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 5, 2014)

More CRAZY ideas that I think are CRAZY COOL!






Just some random thoughts that I've been thinking of!






The SIGNS of the TIMES!






~PEACE~


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2014)

some random chick who wanted a pic with me when i was stoned as fuck serving drinks.. she played it smooth as hell.. after we took the pic she goes its a funny pic i wanna send it to you, so i gave her my number then she goes.. "haha now i got youre number".... girl was slick as hell lol


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey I want a strawberry mojito SRH! Good to see ya little bro! I just bid on a Martin guitar, its sweet, hope I win the auction!

Peace


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Hey I want a strawberry mojito SRH! Good to see ya little bro! I just bid on a Martin guitar, its sweet, hope I win the auction!
> 
> Peace


which martin???????????? and my bday is in october if you win ill send my adress lol


----------



## chewberto (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't have any pictures of Myself, besides My avatar, but I do have videos of Myself.
> 
> Please watch all of My youtube videos, I bet I can entertain you for a little bit.
> 
> ~PEACE~


You need a holy grail video compilation of your thoughts. I thought Christ would be more Humble but ok....


2rollingstoned said:


> Hey I want a strawberry mojito SRH! Good to see ya little bro! I just bid on a Martin guitar, its sweet, hope I win the auction!
> 
> Peace


"I came down with my Martin Blazing, my voice it was cutting him up, now he's aiming, his first shot grazed my eye, I lost half of my sight, and my first borns life"


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 6, 2014)

srh88 said:


> some random chick who wanted a pic with me when i was stoned as fuck serving drinks.. she played it smooth as hell.. after we took the pic she goes its a funny pic i wanna send it to you, so i gave her my number then she goes.. "haha now i got youre number".... girl was slick as hell lolView attachment 3222340


She's a cutie! did you ever go out with her?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> She's a cutie! did you ever go out with her?


shes been texting me all morning lol.. she left her bracelet on the bar.. i kind of think it was on purpose. but i told her come back friday and we'll pop off some shots lol


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)

srh88 said:


> which martin???????????? and my bday is in october if you win ill send my adress lol


LOL I am buying this for myself for my birthday next month I am gonna be official old fart. We can talk guitars all day and have before so I will post it down in my coffeeshop and you drop by and check it out and tell me what you think broski! Thanks


----------



## chewberto (Aug 6, 2014)

srh88 said:


> some random chick who wanted a pic with me when i was stoned as fuck serving drinks.. she played it smooth as hell.. after we took the pic she goes its a funny pic i wanna send it to you, so i gave her my number then she goes.. "haha now i got youre number".... girl was slick as hell lolView attachment 3222340


She's a scorpio! Bet...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> next month I am gonna be official old fart.


lol - welcome to the club.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

I miss serving drinks. And drunk chicks ...that are slick


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I miss serving drinks. And drunk chicks ...that are slick


where i work we muddle fruit and everything.. we got a FULL liquor bar.. everything from absolute to macallan 25.. so its too easy as a bartender lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

Oooh the Macallen ! I never did muddle , no one order anything like that. The girls would always order 'royal pussies'.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2014)

srh88 said:


> where i work we muddle fruit and everything.. we got a FULL liquor bar.. everything from absolute to macallan 25.. so its too easy as a bartender lol


 i like room temp martel in a crystal glass with ice water 4 cubes you aint getting no tip if there more or less then 4 cubes


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2014)

theexpress said:


> i like room temp martel in a crystal glass with ice water 4 cubes you aint getting no tip if there more or less then 4 cubes


so youre one of the guys when youre like.. i need martell* and 4 ice cubes and im like fuck.. picky asshole lol jk
check out crown xo.. it really surprised me.. nice nice flavor.. like it way more then a straight cognac


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2014)

srh88 said:


> so youre one of the guys when youre like.. i need martell* and 4 ice cubes and im like fuck.. picky asshole lol jk
> check out crown xo.. it really surprised me.. nice nice flavor.. like it way more then a straight cognac


 no.. no crown ... no henny... no couvarsiuer.. no remy martin.. st8 martel anything less then that will get a bar stool thrown at you... and if your bouncers wanna play tuff toney i keep a compact 9 in da trunk under da spare tire


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2014)

theexpress said:


> no.. no crown ... no henny... no couvarsiuer.. no remy martin.. st8 martel anything less then that will get a bar stool thrown at you... and if your bouncers wanna play tuff toney i keep a compact 9 in da trunk under da spare tire


lol its an upscale place.. what bouncer?..


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

I had once a guy order " a non alcoholic , room temperature drink" . I was like DAFUQ , he ended up order hot tea. People out there man, I tell ya


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I had once a guy order " a non alcoholic , room temperature drink" . I was like DAFUQ , he ended up order hot tea. People out there man, I tell ya


id just give him tap water hahaha


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

chewberto said:


> You need a holy grail video compilation of your thoughts. I thought Christ would be more Humble but ok....


Did you even watch My videos of Myself?

~PEACE~


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Did you even watch My videos of Myself?
> 
> ~PEACE~


 ur fucking weird bro


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

theexpress said:


> ur fucking weird bro


Why am I "weird"?

Did you watch My videos of Myself?

~PEACE~


----------



## chewberto (Aug 6, 2014)

I didn't watch them, but I saw the previews of it before that new Noah movie. Needless to say I was inimpressed. Now Russel Crow "I would pay money to touch him"


----------



## sunni (Aug 6, 2014)

Id like a rolling rock or steam whistle


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 6, 2014)

Mine's a chivas & coke with ice and make it snappy!


----------



## chewberto (Aug 6, 2014)

And just


sunni said:


> Id like a rolling rock or steam whistle


 What some dudes would do for a pic of you and a whistle....













JK Sunni I'm always bustin ya broad balls.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

Chivas n coke sounds good right now with a nice cold beer


----------



## chewberto (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm really worried about some of your guys alcohol fantasizing! That's not healthy. Im just worried about you guys cause I love you and you're all my friends. 










Right? You're my friends right?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

"It only takes one drink to fuck me up. Problem is I don't know if it's the 13th or 14th one" 

Truth is a drink never hurt anyone , but it's the not stopping at one is a problem. It actually is a fucked up cycle - alcoholism. Beer is just so hard not to have


----------



## sunni (Aug 6, 2014)

Work break new job is deff cool lol but my pink work boots are very dirty now baha


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> Work break new job is deff cool lol but my pink work boots are very dirty now baha


I think all of the men would rather see pictures of you.

You are a very beautiful woman. 

~PEACE~


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Did you even watch My videos of Myself?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Reported as spam.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Reported as spam.


There is 1,294 pages in this thread... why are you picking on little old Me?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Reported as spam.


Reported as spam.

How do you like it?

~PEACE~


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> There is 1,294 pages in this thread... why are you picking on little old Me?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Why do you keep posting the same videos like 12 times in the last couple months?


Nevaeh420 said:


> Reported as spam.
> 
> How do you like it?
> 
> ~PEACE~


I just got hard.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2014)

Only cuz it's been a min....


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 6, 2014)

spek9 said:


> What, no hints?
> 
> -spek


Pretty sure we met too. Lol.... At a homies bbq with a bunch of writers.... I remember cause you're name was similar to mine.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Why do you keep posting the same videos like 12 times in the last couple months?


I post videos of Myself for a few reasons.

1) So people can see and hear Me.

2) I believe that I can teach people interesting and novel notions.

3) I am looking to get many more youtube views.

4) Because I want to entertain people.

I am not forcing anyone to watch My videos of Myself. If you watched My videos already, I'm sure other people haven't yet.

~PEACE~


----------



## chewberto (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I post videos of Myself for a few reasons.
> 
> 1) So people can see and hear Me.
> 
> ...


I can't tell if I'm trolling you, or you are trolling me and yourself! Have you thought to yourself about myself and the videos I have watched that you yourself has made about yourself?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

When I don't smoke I get a little half assholeish


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> When I don't smoke I get a little half assholeishView attachment 3222876


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

It's not a tumah !!!! 

@giggles26


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2014)

giggles26 said:


>


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3222883


Haha yes!

I totally said that in an Arnold voice, anyone else?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2014)

*Holds up hand*
For some reason that's the first thing that popped into my head when I saw your post.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

You gotta say it in Arnold voice otherwise it's nothing


----------



## chewberto (Aug 6, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> When I don't smoke I get a little half assholeishView attachment 3222876


Ice Tea gotta smoke! Am I right?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hahha I've never been resembled to ice t before !

Damn it where my Coco !! Oh ya with AP 9

That pic is like 5 yrs old


----------



## chewberto (Aug 6, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Hahha I've never been resembled to ice t before !
> 
> Damn it where my Coco !! Oh ya with AP 9
> 
> That pic is like 5 yrs old


No I think it's like 10 years old 
Maybe you look like this now?
 
5 years older...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I can't tell if I'm trolling you, or you are trolling me and yourself! Have you thought to yourself about myself and the videos I have watched that you yourself has made about yourself?


No, you are not trolling Me.

The only person that likes to troll Me is @tyler. durden

And I do not consider Myself a troll either. I consider Myself a person with extra time on My hands to blog.

EDIT- Your question confused Me. Can you try and ask again, in laymans terms?

~PEACE~


----------



## chewberto (Aug 6, 2014)

This is what I look like.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

Loo


----------



## chewberto (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No, you are not trolling Me.
> 
> The only person that likes to troll Me is @tyler. durden
> 
> ...


The greatest trick the troll ever played was convincing the world he didn't exist... I like you, have I never told you that?

You remind me of a friend of mine who lost his minds on acid. He got a Jesus complex and started giving away money to random people at the hotel. I was kicked out of the state of New Mexico for that... You're initials aren't JB are they? Anyway that beard isn't making you look any more Christier. I believe you...


----------



## sunni (Aug 6, 2014)

her top is way too tiny LOL


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

LOL her TOP or her top ?


----------



## chewberto (Aug 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> her top is way too tiny LOL


Oh is it? Tiny tops


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 6, 2014)

^^ that's a tiny top


----------



## chewberto (Aug 6, 2014)

We call her tiny two tops...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 6, 2014)

chewberto said:


> The greatest trick the troll ever played was convincing the world he didn't exist... I like you, have I never told you that?
> 
> You remind me of a friend of mine who lost his minds on acid. He got a Jesus complex and started giving away money to random people at the hotel. I was kicked out of the state of New Mexico for that... You're initials aren't JB are they? Anyway that beard isn't making you look any more Christier. I believe you...


No, I can't recall you ever saying that you like Me; but thank you.

My initials are GMO, for George Manuel Oliveira. My initials backwards is OMG, which stands for O My God.

My Name, George Manuel Oliveira, means "Farmer God is with us, olive tree". If you search for "Revelation 3:12", you will see that Jesus said he would have a "NEW NAME". If you search for "Romans 11:16-26", you will see how many times it talks about the "olive tree".

I believe that I am the Christ- the Prophet.

~PEACE~

~PEACE~


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 6, 2014)

srh88 said:


> where i work we muddle fruit and everything.. we got a FULL liquor bar.. everything from absolute to macallan 25.. so its too easy as a bartender lol


What's fruit muddling? where you macerate it for the drink?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 6, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> What's fruit muddling? where you macerate it for the drink?



It's where you smash stuff with a big stainless steel dildo.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No, I can't recall you ever saying that you like Me; but thank you.
> 
> My initials are GMO, for George Manuel Oliveira. My initials backwards is OMG, which stands for O My God.
> 
> ...


I've heard this story before. Like 5 times.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 6, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3223023
> It's where you smash stuff with a big stainless steel dildo.


It sure is, pinny, it sure it. A well muddled mojito is the bomb.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 6, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3223023
> It's where you smash stuff with a big stainless steel dildo.


yeah, s'what I thought..


----------



## sunni (Aug 6, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> yeah, s'what I thought..


youre posting like a mad woman tonight holy moley !


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> youre posting like a mad woman tonight holy moley !


I'm about to pop my 10K cherry...


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't even know what I'm at, shit I haven't checked my alerts in 5 days....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I've heard this story before. Like 5 times.


I'm sorry.

Its impossible for Me to know what people have read on the internet. I know what I have read (for the most part), but I don't know what others have read.

~PEACE~


----------



## chewberto (Aug 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> Its impossible for Me to know what people have read on the internet. I know what I have read (for the most part), but I don't know what others have read.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Some Christ you are! Don't even know everything I read forever.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 7, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Oh is it? Tiny tops
> View attachment 3222988


I mean….. why bother w/ a top??? maybe a a bib?


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> youre posting like a mad woman tonight holy moley !


Whaa? not tonight so much but the night before. Yessica was on a roll, posted a lot then.


----------



## Growan (Aug 7, 2014)

What would Ned Stark say...?

"One does not simply take selfies at 0600 without supplemental lighting"


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2014)

Growan said:


> What would Ned Stark say...?
> 
> "One does not simply take selfies at 0600 without supplemental lighting"
> View attachment 3223204


I think I like everything you post just to get you more likes...


----------



## Growan (Aug 7, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I think I like everything you post just to get you more likes...


Thanks, i think! I hope at least 1 in 5 posts actually has some merit...?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Ice Tea gotta smoke! Am I right?View attachment 3222952


 bet he coocoo for coco puffs since new jack city


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2014)

chewberto said:


> This is what I look like.
> View attachment 3222979


 he is also coocoo for coco puffs


----------



## chewberto (Aug 7, 2014)

Growan said:


> What would Ned Stark say...?
> 
> "One does not simply take selfies at 0600 without supplemental lighting"
> View attachment 3223204


Does everybody look like somebody famous but me? Are you dogs son? You know, the bounty Hunter? You look like him!


----------



## Growan (Aug 7, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Does everybody look like somebody famous but me? Are you dogs son? You know, the bounty Hunter? You look like him!


Thought you looked like eddy murphy's daughter?


----------



## chewberto (Aug 7, 2014)

Growan said:


> Thought you looked like eddy murphy's daughter?


That's racist.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Growan (Aug 7, 2014)

chewberto said:


> That's racist.


See that white, bearded european in my avi? Self targeted racism. Hater.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3223356


what the heck is that LOL


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Some Christ you are! Don't even know everything I read forever.


Haha, yeah, I'm the Christ with ADD.

We can't all be perfect.

~PEACE~


----------



## srh88 (Aug 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3223023
> It's where you smash stuff with a big stainless steel dildo.


it sure is pin. it sure is, consider the girl a posted too a done deal.. was a fun day lol


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 8, 2014)

Growan said:


> What would Ned Stark say...?
> 
> "One does not simply take selfies at 0600 without supplemental lighting"
> View attachment 3223204


Thats a tweeze not a selfie and you look strong Im drunk


----------



## Growan (Aug 8, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Thats a tweeze not a selfie and you look strong Im drunk


What makes it a tweeze? Not heard of that before. 
I'm pretty sure it's the beard that makes me look so strong, though a a weakling I ain't!
I'm hella glad you're drunk. Beats being hungover which is where I am!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 8, 2014)

Growan said:


> What makes it a tweeze? Not heard of that before.
> I'm pretty sure it's the beard that makes me look so strong, though a a weakling I ain't!
> I'm hella glad you're drunk. Beats being hungover which is where I am!


You said hella.


----------



## Growan (Aug 8, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> You said hella.


I did. I'm trying to fit in


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 8, 2014)

Growan said:


> What makes it a tweeze? Not heard of that before.
> I'm pretty sure it's the beard that makes me look so strong, though a a weakling I ain't!
> I'm hella glad you're drunk. Beats being hungover which is where I am!


idk I was trying to make up a word for a two people Selfie, it just sounds stupid now that Im hungover like you.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 8, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> idk I was trying to make up a word for a two people Selfie, it just sounds stupid now that Im hungover like you.


Doble ve, twinsie, meh yeah kinda stupid.


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 8, 2014)

Selfie bitches


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 8, 2014)

An astronaut?


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 8, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> View attachment 3224132 Selfie bitches


early model iron man


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

one my mom took of me


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 8, 2014)

Mask off lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 8, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> View attachment 3224260 Mask off lol


Why doesn't anyone ever post their eyes on these threads? It's not as if covering them gives anonymity. I MUST see the windows to the soul….


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> one my mom took of me


Sunni, you have got to be the hottest mod on RIU.

I'm sure that all the men on here like to see pictures of you.

~PEACE~


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Why doesn't anyone ever post their eyes on these threads? It's not as if covering them gives anonymity. I MUST see the windows to the soul….


Uhm I do believe I just posted one with no coverage of the eyes. Uh huh that's right...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 8, 2014)

Eyes schmeyes. Why doesn't anyone ever post noods?


----------



## chewberto (Aug 8, 2014)

That's not an actual butthole before you try and delete it mod...


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

oh really prove it


----------



## chewberto (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> oh really prove it


You prove it.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 8, 2014)

"Looking in your your big brown eye"


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

i love coming home from work and deleted 15 fucking penis photos from you assholes


----------



## chewberto (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> i love coming home from work and deleted 15 fucking penis photos from you assholes


I never have posted anything inappropriate! I follow all the rulez


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

Well looks like I missed all the fun again....


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I never have posted anything inappropriate! I follow all the rulez


yeah sure


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well looks like I missed all the fun again....


it was just some penis photos , some with some safety pins stuck in the fucking dick


----------



## chewberto (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah sure


Prove it!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> it was just some penis photos , some with some safety pins stuck in the fucking dick


Exactly why I said I missed all the fun....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

Windows to the soul


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm pretty...


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 9, 2014)

burning a fattie at the camp


----------



## james2500 (Aug 10, 2014)

Mt Rainier is behind me......liked the flower better, Mt Rainier, and my favorite, some friends at a stargazing party.


----------



## james2500 (Aug 10, 2014)

on a ridge near Mt St Helens, still see the blowdown from the 1980 eruption


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 10, 2014)

james2500 said:


> on a ridge near Mt St Helens, still see the blowdown from the 1980 eruption
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225503


Haven't seen you around for awhile buddy!
Come around more often!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 10, 2014)

sunni said:


> it was just some penis photos , some with some safety pins stuck in the fucking dick


You got da best job! I'm well jel!


----------



## james2500 (Aug 10, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Haven't seen you around for awhile buddy!
> Come around more often!


I'm still kickin it up in the Great Northwest. Still growing and roaming the forest every chance I get. I'll check in from time to time.

james


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Eyes schmeyes. Why doesn't anyone ever post noods?





chewberto said:


> "Looking in your your big brown eye"
> View attachment 3224642 View attachment 3224644


You both beat me to it…. LOL


safety pins in the junk? what will they think of next?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## StephanieAk (Aug 15, 2014)

Going to be on more now that I finally have acceptable internet


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 15, 2014)

Omg dude u are the picture of crazy. What's up wit that fur coat? Its summer...for Christ' sake.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 15, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Omg dude u are the picture of crazy. What's up wit that fur coat? Its summer...for Christ' sake.


So we can see his avi close up


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Aug 15, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Omg dude u are the picture of crazy. What's up wit that fur coat? Its summer...for Christ' sake.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 15, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3230059
> 
> Chings fucked up..dont make fun of my mono grey hair


If I seen you at a bar I'd be hella like ..............does this guy even smoke!


Get on my level bro!!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 15, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> If I seen you at a bar I'd be hella like ..............does this guy even smoke!
> 
> 
> Get on my level bro!!!


Thats kinda the point I have to blend..I identify you before you even see me..been accused of being a cop more than once. until i do a line off the toilet seat with you


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 15, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Thats kinda the point I have to blend..I identify you before you even see me..been accused of being a cop more than once. until i do a line off the toilet seat with you


Oh yes!!! I was fucking with you compadre..come on bro white boy in Mexico u don't blend into shit...I think u look pimping my nigg looks like you hook sacs up hella proper if I seen you I would know you had that white girl on you...u look like the type that would be snorting lines off toilet seats with stranger's. .


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 15, 2014)

That stress weed really brings out your eyes... do you mind if i masterbate to your innocent looking face?? I bet you have everyone's mom calling you mijho don't you u slick fuck!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 15, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> That stress weed really brings out your eyes... do you mind if i masterbate to your innocent looking face?? I bet you have everyone's mom calling you mijho don't you u slick fuck!!


That brick weed seed heat stressed weed is fucked I wont smoke it but I cant throw it away and its the largest thing I have at the moment..

and they have always called me mijho, I thought thats just what happened so what if she choked on my dick in a hotel room you dont have to call me dad bruh...rub out all the knuckle children you need to its kind of exciting to think about.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 15, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> That weed is fucked I wont smoke it but I cant throw it away and its the largest thing I have at the moment..
> 
> and they have always called me mijho, I thought thats just what happened so what if she choked on my dick in a hotel room you dont have to call me dad bruh...rub out all the knuckle children you need to its kind of exciting to think about.


I just shot my first load almost got it in my mouth but I missed!!.. I only miss once...


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 15, 2014)

Haircut 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2014)

kmog is so LA.


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> kmog is so LA.


I think you meant awesome 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2014)

kmog, do you have your own clothing line and/or screenplay that you are trying to sell?


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> kmog, do you have your own clothing line and/or screenplay that you are trying to sell?


Hhaahaaha no. I do mastering engineering for music. Hilariously though, im am going out to vegas for the weekend for the grand opening of my buddies clothing company lol.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 15, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Haircut
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Geez K, you should model..


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Geez K, you should model..


Thanks hookah 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Hhaahaaha no. I do mastering engineering for music. Hilariously though, im am going out to vegas for the weekend for the grand opening of my buddies clothing company lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


you are so LA it hurts.


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2014)

me and thor! haha


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 16, 2014)

dayuuummm!!

how tall are you?


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 16, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> dayuuummm!!
> 
> how tall are you?


I think shes 5' 2" just a guess tho lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2014)

I am 5'2


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> I am 5'2


----------



## chewberto (Aug 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> me and thor! haha


Soap, toothbrush, bathroom, dog! We have so much in common it's kinda scary.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 16, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Soap, toothbrush, bathroom, dog! We have so much in common it's kinda scary.


me too!!


----------



## charface (Aug 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> me and thor! haha


Im taking that pic to the bedroom n not comming out until im thor also.
You cant stop me


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 16, 2014)

sunni said:


> me and thor! haha


 Bed Head. U lose ur hair brush?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 17, 2014)

That's not nice Danny, she looks beautiful in this picture. The perfect mix of cute and sexy.


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Bed Head. U lose ur hair brush?


I like my hair a bit messy


----------



## chewberto (Aug 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> I like my hair a bit messy


You need to iron your zipper trap cover... Love ya!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> I like my hair a bit messy


definitely bumps you up from a 3.5 to a 4!!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> definitely bumps you up from a 3.5 to a 4!!!


Oh thats awful. Sunni is definitely a 6 for sure. Jk. Girlfriend is a 9....she'd be a 10 if she'd run a brush through that hair.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 17, 2014)

Poor sunni, seeking validation from strangers only to get trolled for the effort. :[


----------



## chewberto (Aug 17, 2014)

You guys are fucked up!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 17, 2014)

id let her fart directly in my eye


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Poor sunni, seeking validation from strangers only to get trolled for the effort. :[


Haha wow you're so nice one on one and such an ass to me on here lol


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 17, 2014)

Sunni you are beautiful sweetpea!


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Aug 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> Haha wow you're so nice one on one and such an ass to me on here lol


 I don't break character until I do a DVD commentary.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2014)

In my honest opinion, @sunni

Her body is a 8 and her face is a 7. She has a nice healthy frame with some big Tata. If her ass was bigger I would give her body a 9.

1 being ugly 10 being drop dead gorgeous. 5 is average.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

I think more pics would make it a lot easier to rate Sunni....


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> In my honest opinion, @sunni
> 
> Her body is a 8 and her face is a 7. She has a nice healthy frame with some big Tata. If her ass was bigger I would give her body a 9.
> 
> 1 being ugly 10 being drop dead gorgeous. 5 is average.


Damn I wish my face was better than 7 hahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> Damn I wish my face was better than 7 hahaha


You have a nice face. It is above average.

body is well above average.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2014)

On good days, my face is like 6-6.5 ish. My body needs work tho. After preg it was a 3. Now it is getting to be 5. I lose another 2 inches and I should be a solid 6.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2014)

I can finally wear my prepregnancy clothes without feeling like a pig. so yay me!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> Damn I wish my face was better than 7 hahaha


me too!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 17, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> That's not nice Danny, she looks beautiful in this picture. The perfect mix of cute and sexy.


@sunni this message was about you beautiful


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> Damn I wish my face was better than 7 hahaha


You are beautiful Sunni


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2014)

Hash I dunno why this turned Into a rating game just felt like posting a selfie in pics of yourself threas


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

Heres 1 of mighty mike guys .. cute lil fella


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 17, 2014)

^^^^^^

oh yeah, you're mad

lol


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 17, 2014)

MightyMike530 said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> oh yeah, you're mad
> 
> lol


And ur small


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2014)

Damn, don't you guys have girls where you live ?
Sunni is damn cute and hot, but she's in Canada & I'll bet most of you aren't.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm a solid one...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'd be happy if I was a 7. I was a handsome guy when I was younger. Age does awful things to the skin....and gravity. My two worst enemies.
We didn't have skin protection products when I was young. Just baby oil and Ban de Sole. Young people today are so lucky to have SPF50. But even still they lay out in the sun like it doesn't matter. There's more Uvb B and even Uvc (the last stage before xray) then when I was a kid. 
Not to digress...we have some good lookin people on board. Our sunni is certainly one of em. I kid a lot but its just that.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 17, 2014)

Im glad I deleted those pictures of myself lol you guys are mean to good looking people cant imagine what it would be like for me...Danny the weathered look is good on you bruh.. I want a little leather face and grey beard myself..


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> I'd be happy if I was a 7. I was a handsome guy when I was younger. Age does awful things to the skin....and gravity. My two worst enemies.
> We didn't have skin protection products when I was young. Just baby oil and Ban de Sole. Young people today are so lucky to have SPF50. But even still they lay out in the sun like it doesn't matter. There's more Uvb B and even Uvc (the last stage before xray) then when I was a kid.
> Not to digress...we have some good lookin people on board. Our sunni is certainly one of em. I kid a lot but its just that.


danny, you are a silver fox. anderson cooper ain't got shit on you.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 17, 2014)

Awww thanks manj...u made my day.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> Hash I dunno why this turned Into a rating game just felt like posting a selfie in pics of yourself threas


I met megan fox at White Sands Missile Range when they filmed transformers2..in real life she is pretty but not as pretty as after she has been airbrushed on tv I think you got her equaled..Im not hitting just saying nice things to people today..Just remember I said that next time I say its sunni's fault..


----------



## chewberto (Aug 17, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I met megan fox at White Sands Missile Range when they filmed transformers2..in real life she is pretty but not as pretty as after she has been airbrushed on tv I think you got her equaled..Im not hitting just saying nice things to people today..Just remember I said that next time I say its sunni's fault..


Megan fox toe thumbs. Ever seent them?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 17, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Megan fox toe thumbs. Ever seent them?


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 17, 2014)

Fungus Gnat said:


> Poor sunni, seeking validation from strangers only to get trolled for the effort. :[


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow this site sure has changed, but yet has not changed at all, hmmm well hi to everyone


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2014)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow this site sure has changed, but yet has not changed at all, hmmm well hi to everyone


Jan????


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 17, 2014)

nope just Kona


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2014)

My sister lives in Kona, and it wouldn't surprise me if............


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 17, 2014)

Haha nope I have had this name for years now and I am at my brother's house right now, def not Jan and just moved from Kona for the second time, wish I could have stayed, but the drs there are not that good and I may have to have brain surgery.......


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 17, 2014)

You can check out both my threads, but I probably won't be posting anymore for a while due to multiple reasons


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok Kona,

feel good.


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 17, 2014)

What? Lol feel good about what ? I am confused I was talking about my garden haha, the links are down on my sig.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's pinworm helpin mainliner rip a huge bong


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 17, 2014)

After my dr apt next Thursday I can finally smoke again after like 6 months!!!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 17, 2014)

Mr sunshine


----------



## chewberto (Aug 17, 2014)

konagirl420 said:


> but the drs there are not that good and I may have to have brain surgery.......


 That's brutal! I'm sorry to hear that! What happened if you don't mind me asking? Hope everything goes ok!


----------



## chewberto (Aug 17, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> View attachment 3231595 Mr sunshine


Oh, Do me! Do me!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 17, 2014)

chewberto back in the day when we used to kick it


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 17, 2014)

konagirl420 said:


> You can check out both my threads, but I probably won't be posting anymore for a while due to multiple reasons


Me and mines prayin hard kid hold strong


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks, well just lots of brain injuries and now brain tumors that I am not sure I even want to be removed, the surgery alone can cause death! Thanks for your prayers I def need them


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 18, 2014)

@konagirl420 have you considered alternative treatments like oil? not advocating that but just wondered if that may be opt

there is another member here in the MI med forum area who has had multi cranial surgeries. last week he mentioned in the health n well being forum about eating four burgers and two grilled hot dogs. maybe you've met. the guy lives in the boonies and radios in when things are cool


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2014)

How's it hanging guys!!

Hope you've had a good weekend. Mine was crazy busy. 

Ps where's Pinworm gone?


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 18, 2014)

I love my dabs and just haven't had access to them since I left Cali, don't really have them in Hawaii, only saw them once in a year......I really know they help me though!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 18, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Oh, Do me! Do me!


ya have to be careful what ya ask for round here.

think i liked the, "where the white women at?" version more @IRON-EYES


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 18, 2014)

Haha ya this place is crazy haha


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 18, 2014)

checkout rick simpson oil kona girl.

@Pinworm went on a "tour" of a medical mountain garden and he hasn't been heard from since. anyone seen that flick?


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 18, 2014)

I have heard of it, just not living in a medical state right now


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 18, 2014)

awww yer not gonna let that stop ya. seek growers or shaman. for god sakes you're in Hawaii


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> awww yer not gonna let that stop ya. seek growers or shaman. for god sakes you're in Hawaii


Or Dr Greenhorn if you can find him! He grows out there.


----------



## chewberto (Aug 18, 2014)

You should eat Rick Simpson oil and eat only raw organic foods and Masticating Juice etc. Do whatever you can to get your hands on it. It's your life, don't let them take it! I have read stories of brain tumor reduction with oil.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 18, 2014)

Homie zipper head Chris had a brain tumor removed man. Docs said he got it from doing meth so that fool stayd clean for six months started using again. Had a second one removed now weird as it is he's just smoking the ganja writing children's books and doing artwork and kind of lost his demon after that second one even surgerie is not the end of the world girl stay strong and pay a little visit to hookacanook.com
That used to at least be the website to help people for medical reasons to arrange a marriage to a Canadian citizen for the duration of their required medical need then they null thatshit unless y'all happen to fall in love


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 18, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> ya have to be careful what ya ask for round here.
> 
> think i liked the, "where the white women at?" version more @IRON-EYES


Wonderd. If any of you were looking when that went out that's what we call a limited time message


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 19, 2014)

Ya I smoked when I was in Hawaii hah it was everywhere, just walk to the beach mon  I moved just a few months ago


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 19, 2014)

Greenhorn is my boy, though somehow I never met him in person lol


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 19, 2014)

to sunni....both you and your mom are beautiful....to me its your eyes that makes you a eleven!


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh whoops are we not doing the picture thing anymore?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 20, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3233708
> 
> Oh whoops are we not doing the picture thing anymore?


You still doing motocross? Thought I read that awhile ago. Also whaat size/class are those quads? Look sort of small in the picture. Sure they're fast but just observing.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 20, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> You still doing motocross? Thought I read that awhile ago. Also whaat size/class are those quads? Look sort of small in the picture. Sure they're fast but just observing.


Or homies a big proper combat grade vato Makin things look tiny


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 20, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> How's it hanging guys!!
> 
> Hope you've had a good weekend. Mine was crazy busy.
> 
> Ps where's Pinworm gone?


He usually onlly comes out on Thursdays I think he might have gotten a life.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> He usually onlly comes out on Thursdays I think he might have gotten a life.


What's this life thing you talk about. Seems intriguing.....


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 20, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> What's this life thing you talk about. Seems intriguing.....


You know friends that you can shake hands with, soccer practice for the daughter, throwing some ink down on punks,working in the yard. 

basically Shit that people do... I had one once(a life) It wasnt all it was cracked to be and for some reason the ones that they call women expect you to do what they say. I just couldnt bring myself to do that.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> You know friends that you can shake hands with, soccer practice for the daughter, throwing some ink down on punks,working in the yard.
> 
> basically Shit that people do... I had one once(a life) It wasnt all it was cracked to be and for some reason the ones that they call women expect you to do what they say. I just couldnt bring myself to do that.


Well it seems I have all that and all the extra goodies  

Glad I found a bad ass women. She lets me do whatever the fuck I want   She's a keeper, no throw backs on this one


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> [the ones that they call women expect you to do what they say. I just couldnt bring myself to do that/QUOTE]


I urge you to keep looking if that's what has been coming your way.
I found my Soul Mate early but not all get that lucky.

GL


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 20, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I urge you to keep looking if that's what has been coming your way.
> I found my Soul Mate early but not all get that lucky.
> 
> GL


I went through a lot of hood rats before I found my diamond


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I went through a lot of hood rats before I found my diamond


You're right. I had to kiss a few toads before I found my prince ! My boss (?!) is 9 yrs younger!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 21, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You're right. I had to kiss a few toads before I found my prince ! My boss (?!) is 9 yrs younger!


hahahah - I dressed like a zombie for awhile...scared off most of the wankers...and then met a dude as crazy as me! 

A love story - zombie-style... And pictures of myself...because I like to follow the rules...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 21, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> hahahah - I dressed like a zombie for awhile...scared off most of the wankers...and then met a dude as crazy as me!
> 
> A love story - zombie-style... And pictures of myself...because I like to follow the rules...
> View attachment 3234183 View attachment 3234184 View attachment 3234185


Yessica, you really are something else! Looks like you do 'zombie' professionally. Ever thought about a business? That would be very popular here. 

I just walked into a police inspection and managed to quietly walk straight out! Meeting postponed! Feel a bit bad coz of his Spanish but now is not the time to help translate!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 21, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yessica, you really are something else! Looks like you do 'zombie' professionally. Ever thought about a business? That would be very popular here.
> 
> I just walked into a police inspection and managed to quietly walk straight out! Meeting postponed! Feel a bit bad coz of his Spanish but now is not the time to help translate!


Thanks doll-face!

I do enjoy it, more of a side-hobby though.

Cookies be my passion. And sooner, rather than later - maybe some growing. 

It looks so fun!!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 21, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> You still doing motocross? Thought I read that awhile ago. Also whaat size/class are those quads? Look sort of small in the picture. Sure they're fast but just observing.


I'll race till I physically can't anymore, that's open A but I'm running on a trx450r (Honda). 450s are the bike of choice in mx, it may look small because the suspension is compressed from landing, also I'm standing getting ready for a turn.


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Or Dr Greenhorn if you can find him! He grows out there.


Not anymore
I'm one of the only people who actually knows what happend to him


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> Not anymore
> I'm one of the only people who actually knows what happend to him


Yes birthdau girl you are. The others just state a claim to fame!! Lol  

Picture of yourself thread would appreciate a shot in your birthday suit btw!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 21, 2014)

I think if Sunni posted a birthday suit pic she'd have a whole new fan base...


And possibly a calendar out in time for the holidays...


----------



## kelly4 (Aug 21, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> View attachment 3224260 Mask off lol


You need to lose that shitty hat.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 21, 2014)

It's Kelly!!!!

Hey bro!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 21, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I think if Sunni posted a birthday suit pic she'd have a whole new fan base...
> 
> 
> And possibly a calendar out in time for the holidays...


Good idea! Why don't we send her pictures to Canna and nominate her for their calendar. Then she'd go global!!


What d'ya say @sunni ? Xx


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

omg don't LOL *blushes*


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> omg don't LOL *blushes*


Hey, have you had a good day so far? I saw the goodies, nice one! Are you out tonight?


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2014)

Hmm no I don't think so maybe who knows I work at 6 till 10ish than I was gunna make ravioli and sauce ? Haha


----------



## mainliner (Aug 21, 2014)

26000 REPLYS 
I THOUGHT ID JOIN IN
DON'T LAUGH OR I'LL KICK YOUR INTERNET ASS!!!!

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=86504441FBEC366E!168&authkey=!AFt8Ij-qu3mNKr4&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

mainliner said:


> 26000 REPLYS
> I THOUGHT ID JOIN IN
> DON'T LAUGH OR I'LL KICK YOUR INTERNET ASS!!!!
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=86504441FBEC366E!168&authkey=!AFt8Ij-qu3mNKr4&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


Consider suicide, mainliner.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Consider suicide, mainliner.


 don't do it im sorry ill delete my pics ,,ha lol


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

mainliner said:


> don't do it im sorry ill delete my pics ,,ha lol


ok


----------



## mainliner (Aug 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> ok


 ok allright ok


----------



## tytheguy111 (Aug 21, 2014)

It was just some dude I dont see what the big deal is


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## giggles26 (Aug 21, 2014)

mainliner said:


> 26000 REPLYS
> I THOUGHT ID JOIN IN
> DON'T LAUGH OR I'LL KICK YOUR INTERNET ASS!!!!
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=86504441FBEC366E!168&authkey=!AFt8Ij-qu3mNKr4&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


2600 replies and how many likes did you get....


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm the pretty one.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3235005
> 
> I'm the pretty one.


Was there ever any doubts...


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 22, 2014)

@kelly4


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 23, 2014)

Klite and I enjoyed a special night at Razzmattazz to see DJ Hype. True London sounds in Barca. It was great to meet this cool dude from RIU! Definitely recommend ! lol





@KLITE my new raving partner!! Let me know when the next one is !!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 23, 2014)

You know you had a good birthday when you have to prop yourself up by the end of the night !! look fuct!


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)

@lahadaextranjera Nice picture! same here! All my friends are too poor to do anything fun, nice to have a partner english speaking and all!

Did you notice the only bit of my tshirt that isnt drenched in sweat?
 

''I go hard I go... I go hard''


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 23, 2014)

KLITE said:


> @lahadaextranjera Nice picture! same here! All my friends are too poor to do anything fun, nice to have a partner english speaking and all!
> 
> Did you notice the only bit of my tshirt that isnt drenched in sweat?
> View attachment 3236130
> ...


You didn't stop moving! Not that I can't keep up! 
Die hard raver like I said! 

I'm sitting in Greenage now getting samples and smoking criminal x skunk. It's good, stoned off one joint! Oh my....


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)

@lahadaextranjera whats the lineage of criminal? never came across it.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 23, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3236074 View attachment 3236077
> 
> 
> You know you had a good birthday when you have to prop yourself up by the end of the night !! look fuct!


Yowsa - you are ONE hot motherfucker @lahadaextranjera .

And you're not so bad yourself @KLITE !!!

Awesome pictures!


----------



## mainliner (Aug 23, 2014)

KLITE said:


> @lahadaextranjera Nice picture! same here! All my friends are too poor to do anything fun, nice to have a partner english speaking and all!
> 
> Did you notice the only bit of my tshirt that isnt drenched in sweat?
> View attachment 3236130
> ...


 some nice oldskool d&b there mate!!


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)

> And you're not so bad yourself @KLITE !!!


Glad you like my vessel, my better spiritual half


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)

> some nice oldskool d&b there mate!!


Man theres soooooooo much more at the Drum and Bass thread its not even funny. I have no one motivating me on the thread and i still crap out soooooo much bangerage on that thread i should be banned and thread deleted. Join the thread, good drum and bass is good for the health especially when attempting to liquify all of your internal organs. I think being in a good rythmic bassy environment is good for the old chakra.
Heres a future anthem, its not out yet only clip:


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 23, 2014)

KLITE said:


> @lahadaextranjera whats the lineage of criminal? never came across it.


I'm not sure but seems to be big bud x ? x skunk 1. It's a Spanish co I think. Smoking a sample mango haze, not that great but the crim sk is. 

On the menu is Mazar, crit mass, pine chk, wid hze, cannatonic, channel, big bd, hash plt.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 23, 2014)

I've grown a few of those


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've grown a few of those


I think I'd be quite happy to stay and smoke the lot! Unfortunately I've got work to do later. 

Now I'm smoking the crim skunk again. Blinding!


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 23, 2014)

Smoke one for me...


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)

> On the menu is Mazar, crit mass, pine chk, wid hze, cannatonic, channel, big bd, hash plt.


Whats their mazar like? Ive been wanting a male of that for time For me the right pheno of channel is something extremely special to behold.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 23, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Whats their mazar like? Ive been wanting a male of that for time For me the right pheno of channel is something extremely special to behold.


I smoked the Mazar the other day. It was good, not excellent but did the job. Better than their crit anyway but THC club had very good crit a few days ago.

They prob have males as they are doing seeds. I'll ask next time. Channel is Javis. I was talking about him earlier funnily enough. I don't know if he lets off clones. Defeats the object of his co. lol! I've done his channel before. Also his Hammerhead. No Name interests me. 

I bought melon gum semillas!!!  done it before!


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)

> I smoked the Mazar the other day. It was good, not excellent but did the job. Better than their crit anyway but THC club had very good crit a few days ago.
> 
> They prob have males as they are doing seeds. I'll ask next time. Channel is Javis. I was talking about him earlier funnily enough. I don't know if he lets off clones. Defeats the object of his co. lol! I've done his channel before. Also his Hammerhead. No Name interests me.


Ye i wanna cross the mazar with the bilbo cut ive got. Ye javis a nice guy met him a few times i even had his number but have lost it about a year ago. Though to be honest cross im pretty fucking sure he just made a good big bud male selection and pollinated the original critical mass. Though to be honest theres virtually no difference between the type and strength of high between channel and bilbo and id dare say the bilbo cut packs a more acentuated taste than the channel does, however there is a resiny tinge to the channel scent that neither the critical mass nor the bilbo have which really makes me think he used big bud male, also yields of channel can be better than critical and buds more dense both a dominant big bud trait...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 23, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Ye i wanna cross the mazar with the bilbo cut ive got. Ye javis a nice guy met him a few times i even had his number but have lost it about a year ago. Though to be honest cross im pretty fucking sure he just made a good big bud male selection and pollinated the original critical mass. Though to be honest theres virtually no difference between the type and strength of high between channel and bilbo and id dare say the bilbo cut packs a more acentuated taste than the channel does, however there is a resiny tinge to the channel scent that neither the critical mass nor the bilbo have which really makes me think he used big bud male, also yields of channel can be better than critical and buds more dense both a dominant big bud trait...


He's funny, looks like a 70's porn star or something. I first met him in the old Hush club, he had loads of different types on him incl amnesia. He got me stoned and told me the secret x of 1024 incl super silver haze. I've got his number, if he hasn't changed it.


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2014)

> He's funny, looks like a 70's porn star or something. I first met him in the old Hush club, he had loads of different types on him incl amnesia. He got me stoned and told me the secret x of 1024 incl super silver haze. I've got his number, if he hasn't changed it.


Lol he gave us this 8 month old amnesia to try when i first met him too. Hes got a few sativas that i really wanna try though im always off put by the feminised seeds. Hes definetly a good breeder but i know people that didnt like working with him. Hes also got this guy over in America doing research on strains there for him, he comes over quite regularly i used to chill with him back when i was cool with the kalite people and he knows his genetics for suuuuure and can get hold of decent cuts so i think well keep seeing a few good strains come out couple of years or so from that bank.... still though feminised..


----------



## chewberto (Aug 23, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Klite and I enjoyed a special night at Razzmattazz to see DJ Hype. True London sounds in Barca. It was great to meet this cool dude from RIU! Definitely recommend ! lol
> 
> View attachment 3236069
> 
> ...


Did you guys bang?


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 23, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Did you guys bang?


I think that a perfectly reasonable question that we all want the answer to.


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 23, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I think that a perfectly reasonable question that we all want the answer to.


His shirt wasn't all sweaty for nothing.....


----------



## chewberto (Aug 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> His shirt wasn't all sweaty for nothing.....


He did say he goes hard! But is it hard-mode?


----------



## giggles26 (Aug 23, 2014)

chewberto said:


> He did say he goes hard! But is it hard-mode?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 24, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Did you guys bang?


Yes we had a threesome with my bf!


----------



## chewberto (Aug 24, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yes we had a threesome with my bf!


P.O.I.D.H!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

Just had huevos rancheros, now I have to fart.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 24, 2014)

chewberto said:


> P.O.I.D.H!


Ok, you got me! I can't back it up with pics. Maybe next time?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

they deffo banged just sayin no one gets that sweaty unless they on E or they know they bangin later


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> they deffo banged just sayin no one gets that sweaty unless they on E or they know they bangin later


Maybe you're right on the first part!


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## chewberto (Aug 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


>


This is fucking hilarious. At one point dude in the grey shirt behind crazy face was like what the fuck lol, and puts his hands on his hips just in case. Whenever the chick looked at him he was all trying to hold the crazy in. Oh gosh! This is hilarious


----------



## chewberto (Aug 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


>


Dolph lundren meet jerry Cantrell


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

ohhhh damn how i loved the Ecstasy back in the day , never got that fucked though even after 10 pills ,some mates of mine though were just like this guy ,they couldnt handle E at all , my worst was waking up next day , all inside of mouth chewed to bits ..................damn those were the days


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

love how viking man just points other guy away lol


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

i get rushes just watchin these E vids BRINGS BACK GREAT FUCKIN MEMORIES


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

BEST EVER LOL


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 24, 2014)

chewberto said:


> This is fucking hilarious. At one point dude in the grey shirt behind crazy face was like what the fuck lol, and puts his hands on his hips just in case. Whenever the chick looked at him he was all trying to hold the crazy in. Oh gosh! This is hilarious


Never try to hold the crazy in


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 24, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Never try to hold the crazy in


EXACTLY!

Although some people, like @mainliner - are doing it wrong...
 

I prefer CRAZY happy-zombie - to crazy-sad-cry-fetus.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> Although some people, like @mainliner - are doing it wrong...
> View attachment 3237017
> ...


 it will soon become pointless??lol


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> it will soon become pointless??lol


why you get such a hard time boy ? you drink alot dont ya ?


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> why you get such a hard time boy ? you drink alot dont ya ?


 only god knows ,,,and no i don't drink?? It means nothing to me


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> it will soon become pointless??lol


Just saying you should smile more dear...


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Just saying you should smile more dear...


 i do smile , lots, ha , ,,look,,,  ,smilling


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> only god knows ,,,and no i don't drink?? It means nothing to me


how you get sclerosis of the liver then mate ? ( if u dont mind me askin )


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

hi yessica , u changed your avitar ,i didnt recognise you lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> hi yessica , u changed your avitar ,i didnt recognise you lol


I think it really brings out the seriousness in my EYE...


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> how you get sclerosis of the liver then mate ? ( if u dont mind me askin )


 smokin weed and going on riu


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I think it really brings out the seriousness in my EYE...


its to much for me to even start to work it out??


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> smokin weed and going on riu


how does smokin weed give you sclerosis of da liver mate ? i have friends who died from liver failure not from weed though...........through drink


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I think it really brings out the seriousness in my EYE...


i was gonna make a joke about the brown eye .............but it really wasnt funny


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> how does smokin weed give you sclerosis of da liver mate ? i have friends who died from liver failure not from weed though...........through drink


 women did it to me


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> women did it to me


fuckin SHE devils....Pffft...who need em?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> women did it to me


stop talkin in riddles ............are you a drinker ?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> stop talkin in riddles ............are you a drinker ?


He's blamed everyone but himself! What do you think the answer is?


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> stop talkin in riddles ............are you a drinker ?


 i just told you , not any more


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> fuckin SHE devils....Pffft...who need em?


 not me thats for sure


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> not me thats for sure


Oooooh - are you now batting for the other team?

Can THIS be your coming out party???

I FUCKING LOVE THE GAYS!!!! 

Oh this is so special!


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

women are head fucks for sure (yessica close your ears ) not worth drinking yourself to death though , get out there and find a new one dude !


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Oooooh - are you now batting for the other team?
> 
> Can THIS be your coming out party???
> 
> ...


 o dear, what could the matter be , yessy??


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> 26000 REPLYS
> I THOUGHT ID JOIN IN
> DON'T LAUGH OR I'LL KICK YOUR INTERNET ASS!!!!
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=86504441FBEC366E!168&authkey=!AFt8Ij-qu3mNKr4&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


Hi Mainliner...! stay optimistic, life's good


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

a Poilish woman is what you want , they are like 1930s English women , they cook clean and stay at home and be good whilst man goes out and earns the bread .


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> o dear, what could the matter be , yessy??


I think "the matter" might be you need the sweet caress of a gentle male lover. 

Did I guess right?


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

theres plenty of poles in england


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> a Poilish woman is what you want , they are like 1930s English women , they cook clean and stay at home and be good whilst man goes out and earns the bread .


Fuck - I want a polish woman.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i just told you , not any more


Congratulations on your sobriety.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> a Poilish woman is what you want , they are like 1930s English women , they cook clean and stay at home and be good whilst man goes out and earns the bread .


 i do the cooking in my fantasy,lol


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i do the cooking in my fantasy,lol


whaaa ???


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> theres plenty of poles in england


loads of polish shops , selling all the salami, saus


Yessica... said:


> I think "the matter" might be you need the sweet caress of a gentle male lover.
> 
> Did I guess right?


 correct


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 24, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> whaaa ???





mainliner said:


> i do the cok in my fantasy


There you go - The Canadian translation of UK to US of A.
TCTUKUSA!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> loads of polish shops , selling all the salami, saus
> 
> correct


Oh fuck!!! I KNEW I liked you!

Sweet man - so you been looking? On the prowl? This a brand NEW thing?


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i do the yess in my fantasy,lol


 o dear wasn't expecting that??


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

am i on earth??


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

http://gph.is/1kXoodu


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> loads of polish shops , selling all the salami, saus
> 
> correct


http://showup.tv/


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 24, 2014)

I needed weed again today so I rode down to the club via a petrol station as I was running low. 

On the way home I thought my petrol gauge had broken because it was on empty?!?

Then I realised that I'd gone into the shop, paid (you have to pay first but not in the UK) and then just rode off, totally forgetting to fill up! Talk about one track mind! All I could think of was the club! 

I was too embarrassed to go back and had to go fill up elsewhere! Never ever done that before!


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

Old


lahadaextranjera said:


> I needed weed again today so I rode down to the club via a petrol station as I was running low.
> 
> On the way home I thought my petrol gauge had broken because it was on empty?!?
> 
> ...


 old age


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 24, 2014)

mainliner said:


> Old
> 
> old age


I'd be lying if I said it hadn't crossed my mind!


----------



## mainliner (Aug 24, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'd be lying if I said it hadn't crossed my mind!


 iv done it , but instead of paying i didnt??????
blame it on weed,,


----------



## justjeffrey (Aug 25, 2014)

mainliner said:


> loads of polish shops , selling all the salami, saus
> 
> correct


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2014)

I like Sunn Shine!


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 25, 2014)

justjeffrey said:


>


Yes - yes they do!


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 26, 2014)

Weddings weddings weddings


----------



## Okallright (Sep 5, 2014)

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=86504441FBEC366E!177&authkey=!ABun56W8XZ4mraE&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg

hello everyone this is me brother


----------



## Okallright (Sep 5, 2014)

My brother not me brother?

god im so dizzy , must be my blonde curly hair, and my high heels,


----------



## tytheguy111 (Sep 7, 2014)

This is me

#facepic


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 7, 2014)

cookies + marijuana's + wines = weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Okallright (Sep 7, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> cookies + marijuana's + wines = weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> View attachment 3248765


is that you yessy?


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 7, 2014)

Okallright said:


> is that you yessy?


fuck off @mainliner

Also - some people act like themselves on and off the internet. I am one of those people. 

You go against everything I believe in with truth, trust, and most of all - fucking fun.

I'm bored with you now - leave me alone. 

Go fuck yourself with a cup of tea.


----------



## Okallright (Sep 7, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> fuck off @mainliner


hmm love hate relationship? 
i wonder how that would work in the bedroom


----------



## Okallright (Sep 7, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> fuck off @mainliner
> 
> Also - some people act like themselves on and off the internet. I am one of those people.
> 
> ...



Also - some people act like themselves on and off the internet. I am one of those people. ............

you have to know yourself first, before you can act yourself yessy babes


----------



## Okallright (Sep 7, 2014)

Iv got to say yessy, your a good looking woman


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 8, 2014)

Okallright said:


> Iv got to say yessy, your a good looking woman


----------



## dluck (Sep 8, 2014)

Okallright said:


> Also - some people act like themselves on and off the internet. I am one of those people. ............
> 
> you have to know yourself first, before you can act yourself yessy babes


Talk about the pot calling the kettle black...one minutes you're a dude and the next a chic...seems you're having gender issues


----------



## Okallright (Sep 8, 2014)

dluck said:


> Talk about the pot calling the kettle black...one minutes you're a dude and the next a chic...seems you're having gender issues


im all woman man,??
hmm 'woman man'????


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2014)

mainliner and okallright ruined rollitup.org


----------



## Okallright (Sep 8, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> mainliner and okallright ruined rollitup.org


avatars like yours ruined the world wide web ,,HA


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 8, 2014)

Okallright said:


> avatars like yours ruined the world wide web ,,HA


----------



## tytheguy111 (Sep 8, 2014)

@Mainlinekush who is u


----------



## Mainlinekush (Sep 8, 2014)

Just a dude up in MN seen my brothers grow for years I'm new to this site


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 8, 2014)

Mainlinekush said:


> Just a dude up in MN seen my brothers grow for years I'm new to this site


WELCOME!

I gotta say - I really like all the Minnesotans I have met in my life. You kids could be CANADIAN!

I live in the bay of Thunder (Thunder Bay) and I go stateside from time to time. Love Grand Marais, and especially like it up the Gunflint trail. 

That's just about all I know about MN. 

If that's even the right state! hahaha


----------



## Mainlinekush (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm a bullet reloader love pistol shooting. You traveled to nice area I ride my bike up to Ely almost every summer.

Minnesota people complain less and work harder than most. We have to... our shitty weather means everything is tougher owning a house, driving, working out side.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 8, 2014)

Mainlinekush said:


> I'm a bullet reloaded love pistol shooting. You traveled to nice area I ride my bike up to Ely almost every summer.
> 
> Minnesota people complain less and work harder than most. We have to... our shitty weather means everything is tougher owning a house, driving, working out side.


And also - VERY NICE to strangers.

I judge a place on how nice people are to people they don't HAVE to be nice to. 

Everyone in Minnesota said "Hi" back to me when I said hi to them. I like it there. 

Yeah...I think I get it why some people think Canadians are annoying. I literally say "Hello, good-afternoon, lovely day, enjoying the sunshine are we?" or some combination of those things to everyone that walks through my space at a given time. Also I say hi to dogs. hahahaha


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 8, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> And also - VERY NICE to strangers.
> 
> I judge a place on how nice people are to people they don't HAVE to be nice to.
> 
> ...


Ok - it's kind of sickening, but I'm a little bit like THIS:





My old roommate LOST HIS MIND when this movie came out - he was convinced that I was actually born a cartoon. hahahaha


----------



## james2500 (Sep 12, 2014)

We live near Mt St Helens and have enjoyed many trips to Trout Lake Wa and Glenwood Wa, I know we are in Glenwood because if you wave hello in a car or where ever, they always wave back


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 13, 2014)

james2500 said:


> We live near Mt St Helens and have enjoyed many trips to Trout Lake Wa and Glenwood Wa, I know we are in Glenwood because if you wave hello in a car or where ever, they always wave back


Have they allowed fishing in Spirit Lake yet?


----------



## h8tingonu (Sep 13, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> @Mainlinekush who is u


jeezus, is it just the word mainline you dont like? try not to run this member off, like you tried to do me...


----------



## tytheguy111 (Sep 13, 2014)

h8tingonu said:


> jeezus, is it just the word mainline you dont like? try not to run this member off, like you tried to do me...


----------



## Okallright (Sep 13, 2014)

Okallright said:


> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=86504441FBEC366E!177&authkey=!ABun56W8XZ4mraE&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg
> 
> hello everyone this is me brother


and this is me other brother,,, isn't he mysterious oooo


----------



## Okallright (Sep 14, 2014)

This is me and my TWO brothers .....and a dog 

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=86504441FBEC366E!191&authkey=!APZL2S55KSWt0vw&ithint=folder,


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 14, 2014)

^^^ What @tytheguy111 said.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 15, 2014)

This was me, a LONG time ago.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2014)

nice to see you back @dirtsurfr 

looking forward to another nice outdoor harvest this year?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> nice to see you back @dirtsurfr
> 
> looking forward to another nice outdoor harvest this year?


Yup I have Cherry Pie, Purple Train, Purple Kush, Blackwater, Sage, Alien OG Kush and AK47.
I wish I could find some Hindu Skunk!


----------



## charface (Sep 16, 2014)

That is my happy face.


----------



## Okallright (Sep 16, 2014)

charface said:


> That is my happy face.


William Wallace....is that really you?


----------



## charface (Sep 16, 2014)

Okallright said:


> William Wallace....is that really you?


Maybe?


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 21, 2014)

charface said:


> That is my happy face.


Wipe that smile off your face!


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2014)

charface said:


> That is my happy face.


i dont mean this to sound rude but i always thought you were quite younger even though you always mention your kids and stuff


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dont mean this to sound rude but i always thought you were quite younger even though you always mention your kids and stuff


I gotta say, still pretty handsome for a fighter's mug. Barely any cauliflower, and only one scar that I can see. That means he was good at his job. Those trees look fiery, too.


----------



## charface (Sep 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dont mean this to sound rude but i always thought you were quite younger even though you always mention your kids and stuff


Im 45 or 46.
I just act super immature on here. Lol
my oldest kid was born in 86


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

Did I miss something or is Sunni really back.....


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Did I miss something or is Sunni really back.....


wondering same


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> wondering same


Don't get me wrong I'd be overly thrilled if it was her, but my spidey senses are tingling and I'm not sure if it's a good feeling or not...


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Don't get me wrong I'd be overly thrilled if it was her, but my spidey senses are tingling and I'm not sure if it's a good feeling or not...


You think someone stole her avi and is posing as Sunni?


PS Tingling is always a good feeling...


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

Anything is possible.

But Sunni if that's really you then I'm glad to see yea back kid!!!


----------



## furnz (Sep 22, 2014)

Me and my mutt 3 years ago. RIP


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 22, 2014)

charface said:


> Im 45 or 46.
> I just act super immature on here. Lol
> my oldest kid was born in 86


My bf was born in 86!! Lol! I am in fact more immature.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

I was born in 86! Great year!!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I was born in 86! Great year!!!!


It was. Yes I remember it well. My parents bought a large house on the other side of the city and I had to change schools etc.

It also means that Charface was old enough to be your Dad!


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It was. Yes I remember it well. My parents bought a large house on the other side of the city and I had to change schools etc.
> 
> It also means that Charface was old enough to be your Dad!


I remember it well, I was popping out of my moms vagina and covered in goo...

Wait maybe that was a nightmare......


----------



## charface (Sep 22, 2014)

Please stop. Lol.


----------



## charface (Sep 22, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It was. Yes I remember it well. My parents bought a large house on the other side of the city and I had to change schools etc.
> 
> It also means that Charface was old enough to be your Dad!


Never know I could be.
I used to blackout drink.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

charface said:


> Never know I could be.
> I used to blackout drink.


Dad, is that you?!? 

No wonder I call my cock the blackout......


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

mmmm, edibles.......


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

YES!!!!

I'm so happy that you're back sunni!!!!!


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2014)

who the fuvk did you think it was jesus


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 22, 2014)

Sunni! Glad to see you sweetpea! xo Always you have perfect eyebrows that I envy LOL! Hope all is going well for you


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Sunni! Glad to see you sweetpea! xo Always you have perfect eyebrows that I envy LOL! Hope all is going well for you


yes yes , school + work, very busy bee right now , uhm , the eyebrows dude i just color them in, with a brow pencil they arent that defined


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

Well the tension in here is awesome but how about some wedding pics...


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2014)

wowwwwwwwwwwww what a beautiful dress ....she looks so gorgeous, gigs please pass my message on to her, i love the photos you guys look so good... im so happy for you guys


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Sep 22, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well the tension in here is awesome but how about some wedding pics...


You and your wife look good and happy too. I like that you didn't shave.


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 22, 2014)

@Dyna Ryda shave? are you fucking kidding me, that was one thing I made sure that didn't happen 

@sunni I will pass the message along!


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> who the fuvk did you think it was jesus


Well, usually the real Sunni answers my pm's (LOL '-)


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 22, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> Sunni! Glad to see you sweetpea! xo Always you have perfect eyebrows that I envy LOL! Hope all is going well for you


I have always loved the brows too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I have always loved the brows too.


I'm a belly button fan myself.
Tell me that's a photoshopped avi. 





Wait - I retract that, don't want to know the answer.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 23, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm a belly button fan myself.
> Tell me that's a photoshopped avi.
> 
> 
> ...


@GreatwhiteNorth My avi? Nope. It's me. I don't even have photoshop. That was taken at our recent Belly dance festival geek out. I'm tellin' ya, it's the BEST thing for abs. Lots of isolation control for the core.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth My avi? Nope. It's me. I don't even have photoshop. That was taken at our recent Belly dance festival geek out. I'm tellin' ya, it's the BEST thing for abs. Lots of isolation control for the core.


Very classy my dear.
+


----------



## charface (Sep 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth My avi? Nope. It's me. I don't even have photoshop. That was taken at our recent Belly dance festival geek out. I'm tellin' ya, it's the BEST thing for abs. Lots of isolation control for the core.


Whoa!
Now that is the good stuff.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 23, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Very classy my dear.
> +





charface said:


> Whoa!
> Now that is the good stuff.


 shucks thanks peeps.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh hello!!
I love outdoor events like this one. Picnik, Barcelona last month.


----------



## charface (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like two fur tuesday up in here.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 23, 2014)

charface said:


> Looks like two fur tuesday up in here.


Just imagine what Wednesday might bring!


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Well the tension in here is awesome but how about some wedding pics...


Hey wait... where do live again? I need to there if girls that look like that marry guys that look like you....Congrats Man..


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 23, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Hey wait... where do live again? I need to there if girls that look like that marry guys that look like you....Congrats Man..


I live by land of the oz


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 23, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I live by land of the oz


i love Denver


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 23, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> i love Denver


I hate Denver  I love wide open places


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2014)

I've got a good idea about where you live just from the pictures. 






Corn, corn, corn - nothin but corn.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 23, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a good idea about where you live just from the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that movie


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 23, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3260196 Oh hello!!
> I love outdoor events like this one. Picnik, Barcelona last month.


Girl, YOU should bellydance. mwhah!


----------



## giggles26 (Sep 23, 2014)

Bear hug anyone...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Girl, YOU should bellydance. mwhah!


Thanks but I'm too lazy! I'm going to try and join the gym next month after 2 years off.


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2014)

i want a belly like you girls


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 24, 2014)

sunni said:


> i want a belly like you girls


You're gorgeous as you are girly!


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Sep 24, 2014)

All you girls are gorgeous, don't let no one tell you different


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 24, 2014)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> All you girls are gorgeous, don't let no one tell you different


Don't worry, I'd kill a man for less! Lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 24, 2014)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> All you girls are gorgeous, don't let no one tell you different


someone just told me different


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3259543
> @Hookabelly @giggles26


ur a ride!


----------



## wascaptain (Oct 9, 2014)

it sucks getting old. at the farm tending my animals, and catching a buzz


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2014)

wascaptain said:


> it sucks gettingold.


The alternative sucks even more.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a good idea about where you live just from the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go on hub. Give em the "what every boy needs to know about being a man speach"...


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a good idea about where you live just from the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Hub McCann. I've fought in two World Wars and countless smaller ones on three continents. I've led thousands of men into battle with everything from horses and swords to artillery and tanks. I've seen the headwaters of the Nile, and tribes of natives no white man had ever seen before. I've won and lost a dozen fortunes, KILLED MANY MEN and loved only one woman with a passion a FLEA like you could never begin to understand. That's who I am. Now you better pick up that knife, you're gonna need all the help you can get, son....


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> \
> But Hub, you just come out the hospital. I'll tell you what, you can fight this one, and then I'll let ya fight the other ones. (Son, you better pick up that knife, cause, you're gonna need all the help you can get..)


I needa watch that one again. Like that movie.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I needa watch that one again. Like that movie.


Reminds me of my pops. Straight up. It's fucking beautiful. Absofuckinglutelybeautiful. I'm honestly just as scared of hub as I am my pops, too.....


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3270579


I hope nobody knows your a Canadian wearing an American hockey team hoodie. That could spell truble.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

This is Me!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

That is Me- George Manuel Oliveira.

I just took that selfie picture a few minutes ago.

And My next post is Me with a hat on. Both of these selfie pictures are from a few minutes ago.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Again, this is Me wearing a hat.

~PEACE~


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3270665
> 
> Again, this is Me wearing a hat.
> 
> ~PEACE~


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 9, 2014)

Shhhhhhhhhhhh Im in the gardennnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhh Im in the gardennnnnnnnnnnnnn


I wanna dye your hair so bad.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 9, 2014)

What color?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> What color?


I just wanna be involved with it! Colors matter n0t..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


How do you figure that I'm gay?

For the record, I am NOT gay.

~PEACE~


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> How do you figure that I'm gay?
> 
> For the record, I am NOT gay.
> 
> ~PEACE~


We both know you love the d.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> We both know you love the d.


Lol, whatever you say, bro.

Its too bad that I never sucked cock, got screwed in the ass, and I never screwed another dudes ass.

So, if you consider Me gay then that your troubles.

~PEACE~


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, whatever you say, bro.
> 
> Its too bad that I never sucked cock, got screwed in the ass, and I never screwed another dudes ass.
> 
> ...


Your beard does seem to be awfully well groomed for a strait man


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, whatever you say, bro.
> 
> Its too bad that I never sucked cock, got screwed in the ass, and I never screwed another dudes ass.
> 
> ...


You sound curious. I can provide if you are wondering what semen tastes like (pro tip: it taste like caviar)


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Your beard does seem to be awfully well groomed for a strait man


Ching has a point there


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Your beard does seem to be awfully well groomed for a strait man


Haha, I try and look good for women.

Let Me try and find a picture of when My goatee was very long.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Your beard does seem to be awfully well groomed for a strait man




EDIT- Do I look gay in this selfie picture from a few months ago?

~PEACE~


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3270683
> 
> EDIT- Do I look gay in this selfie picture from a few months ago?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Your chinbeard would look great slathered in semen.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You sound curious. I can provide if you are wondering what semen tastes like (pro tip: it taste like caviar)


It sounds like you are the gay one; or at least bisexual.

Which is it?

~PEACE~


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> It sounds like you are the gay one; or at least bisexual.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Gay.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Your chinbeard would look great slathered in semen.


I see your tactics, haha.

You think I'm cute, so you wanted to see if I am gay or bisexual?

No?

~PEACE~


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I see your tactics, haha.
> 
> You think I'm cute, so you wanted to see if I am gay or bisexual?
> 
> ...


You used a question mark. So that means your curious?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Gay.


I don't have any problems with gay people.

I used to have many gay friends.

Gay people are great, just don't try and convert Me to being gay.

~PEACE~


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't have any problems with gay people.
> 
> I used to have many gay friends.
> 
> ...


It wouldn't be much work...When you finally decide to ditch the bitch, and make the switch, come gimme a holler. You got a purty mouth.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I don't have any problems with gay people.
> 
> I used to have many gay friends.
> 
> ...


Until you, the Christ, condemned them?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You used a question mark. So that means your curious?


I am NOT "bi-curious", if thats what you mean.

The reason why I put a question mark there was because it was an assumption and question. 

But you said that your "Gay", so that answered My question.

I don't have any troubles with gay people, but, at the same time, I am NOT attracted to men.

~PEACE~


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am NOT "bi-curious", if thats what you mean.
> 
> The reason why I put a question mark there was because it was an assumption and question.
> 
> ...


Ok, but your actions speak otherwise, just so you know. My radar is never wrong, Mr. jesus.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> It wouldn't be much work...When you finally decide to ditch the bitch, and make the switch, come gimme a holler. You got a purty mouth.


Lol, if I was gay, I would ask to see a picture of you.

But, whats the point? Even of I was gay, I live in Massachusetts, and you could live anywhere. But I am NOT gay.

Its too bad sunni didn't like Me. I believe sunni is gorgeous.

~PEACE~


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, if I was gay, I would ask to see a picture of you.
> 
> But, whats the point? Even of I was gay, I live in Massachusetts, and you could live anywhere. But I am NOT gay.
> 
> ...


What if she did? Would you move?
edit: why did you capitalize "Me"?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, if I was gay, I would ask to see a picture of you.
> 
> But, whats the point? Even of I was gay, I live in Massachusetts, and you could live anywhere. But I am NOT gay.
> 
> ...


So you are asking for a picture of me? NP. PM me, and I'll line you up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2014)

WTF is on the ceiling?
Practically every picture you post of yourself you're looking up there.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3270698
> 
> WTF is on the ceiling?
> Practically every picture you take of yourself you're looking up there.


It's a poster of a penis.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3270698
> 
> WTF is on the ceiling?
> Practically every picture you post of yourself you're looking up there.


Pet spider


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Pet spider


THat's code for wiener.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> It's a poster of a penis.


I thought you were the penis "poster".


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought you were the penis "poster".


Oh, I am. But, I swear I've been behaving!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> THat's code for wiener.


LMAO


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3270698
> 
> WTF is on the ceiling?
> Practically every picture you post of yourself you're looking up there.


Your beard kinda sucks.


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 9, 2014)

Me, playing some guitar after a joint or two


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2014)

So, what about Sunni? You seem to have a bit of nostalgia of what could have been


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Oh, I am. But, I swear I've been behaving!


I know - been keeping my eye on you.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Until you, the Christ, condemned them?


Yes, I don't condemn gays.

I love gay people as much as I love straight people. 

Gays are people too, but the only difference is that they like the same gender.

I love gay people, but everyone is an individual. Some gay people have good morals, and some gay people don't have good morals.

But, in My honest oponion, it is wrong to discriminate against gay people, because of their sexual preference.

But, some religious people are anti-gay, because their Bible tells them so, and they might be homophobes.

But, to be honest, I am flattered that @Pinworm is attracted to Me, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 9, 2014)

Where is this going ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Where is this going ?


To the back seat of Pinny's 76 Nova unless I miss my guess.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, I don't condemn gays.
> 
> I love gay people as much as I love straight people.
> 
> ...


Jeebus hates gays. If you really are Jeebus, you suck at it real bad.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Ok, but your actions speak otherwise, just so you know. My radar is never wrong, Mr. jesus.


No, your radar is WRONG!

I am NOT gay!

I am not even bisexual!

But, to be veridical, I do find some men to be handsome; but I don't masturbate to men.

~PEACE~


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> To the back seat of Pinny's 76 Nova unless I miss my guess.


I love how No va means "Won't go" in Spanish.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No, your radar is WRONG!
> 
> I am NOT gay!
> 
> ...


I never said you were queer. I only said your words and actions said so. I'm not wrong. You're wrong.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I love how Nova means "Won't go" in Spanish.


Eh?? En Catalan it means 'new'.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Eh?? En Catalan it means 'new'.


Does it? That sort of fucks up my whole thing! Dangit!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2014)

You're both correct. If separated "No va" Pin is correct; if not as "nova" lahada is.......
and yes I can be a peacemaker, tho I best enjoy piecemaker


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> What if she did? Would you move?
> edit: why did you capitalize "Me"?


If sunni thought I was cute, I wouldn't mind that, because I think sunni is cute too.

I own a house that I paid CASH for (when I was 21 years old), and sunni could move to America if she wanted to. But, I'm sure that a women as beautiful as sunni would already have a boyfriend. 

For the record, I capitalize the "M" in Me, because I believe that I am the Christ.

My Name is "George Manuel Oliveira".

My initials are GMO.

Whats GMO backwards? 

I will give you a second to figure out My last question.

GMO stands for "Genetically Modified Organism".

GMO backwards is OMG.

OMG stands for O My God.

My mothers name is Mary.

If you look up what "George Manuel Oliveira" stands for, you will find that My Name means "Farmer God is with us, Olive tree".

Next, go read "Romans 11:16-26" to read what the Bible says about the "olive tree".

Then look up "Revelation 3:12", to see that Jesus said he would have a "NEW NAME".

I am also the Prophet of My people. I have many prophecies for the future.

And I have fulfilled many Bible stories too.

Its only My personal, subjective oponion that I am the Christ.

Its not like I am a cult leader.

~PEACE~


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 9, 2014)

fucking mexicans


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2014)

Well GMO, I think your services are needed in the middle east, stat....best be armed tho


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2014)

keep it to pics of yourself please


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> keep it to pics of yourself please


Sorry. Nevaeh was totally perving out on me. Someone should really buy that guy a blowjob or something.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Where is this going ?


Where we go home alone I'm afraid, hahaha!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> keep it to pics of yourself please


Damn and I have a GREAT one! I went to the hair salon today to get my hair whacked off and colored. Right next door to my beauty salon is a brewery. So my hair dressers sits me to process. So I go next door sit down at the bar and order a cold one. Hair peroxides, foils and cape and freshly manicured feet and nails. I took a pic for CN....... hysterically funny. I'll PM it to you. Everyone else can simply imagine!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> So you are asking for a picture of me? NP. PM me, and I'll line you up.


No, I don't want to see a picture of you... Well, you can post your picture in this thread, and I will see what you look like: I wouldn't mind that.

But, no, you don't have to PM Me a picture of you. But feel free to post a picture of you in this thread.

Actually, I kind of do want to see a picture of you, but it would be gay of Me to see your picture in a PM.

~PEACE~


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Damn and I have a GREAT one! I went to the hair salon today to get my hair whacked off and colored. Right next door to my beauty salon is a brewery. So my hair dressers sits me to process. So I go next door sit down at the bar and order a cold one. Hair peroxides, foils and cape and freshly manicured feet and nails. I took a pic for CN....... hysterically funny. I'll PM it to you. Everyone else can simply imagine!


omg haha awesome youre the fucking best


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3270698
> 
> WTF is on the ceiling?
> Practically every picture you post of yourself you're looking up there.


I believe I look better from a side picture, compared to a straight on picture.

That is why I usually look towards the side.

I guess I'm weird like that.

P.S. I saw your hunting thread with pictures of your animals, a couple of months ago. I also used to bow hunt for deer; and I killed dozens of squirrels with a .22. I killed a 7 point buck in the year 2005; but I really haven't hunted in the past few years.

~PEACE~


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No, I don't want to see a picture of you...





Nevaeh420 said:


> Well, you can post your picture in this thread, and I will see what you look like: I wouldn't mind that.





Nevaeh420 said:


> Actually, I kind of do want to see a picture of you, but it would be gay


Tell you what you fucking weirdo, I'll post my pic when you learn to better express your latent homosexual feelings.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Well GMO, I think your services are needed in the middle east, stat....best be armed tho


The middle east is a mess.

If there was no such thing as "religion", I'm sure that there never would have been so many wars.

I am just the humble Prophet- the Christ, and it seems like I don't have enough influence to implement My GLOBAL ONLINE GOVERNMENT, which would bring peace and utter felicity to the world.

It seems like all I can do is blog to advocate for My GLOBAL ONLINE GOVERNMENT.

~PEACE~


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, not a "Pic" but maybe better.
> Moose hunting 2014 - you better be riding a good fuckn quad!
> Big Suzi - King Quad w/ all the bells and whistles in 3+ feet of water and muck w/ half the camp on her back (and front).
> Don't try this without bad-azz tires (Executioners) and Differential lock.


Who's the badass on the quad?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 9, 2014)

I thought i was weird. Last time I thought I was christ , was when i was 18 coming off some chuy blunts, crank laced blunts, dank dipped in embalming fluid and OldEnglish800.. hahhaa Damn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Who's the badass on the quad?


Just "some guy".


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just "some guy".


He looks like he has at least a green belt.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> He looks like he has at least a green belt.


Wading across that would get you a wet belt for sure.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2014)

It's Santa Claws  I'd know him anywhere.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> It's Santa Claws  I'd know him anywhere.


Santa went and got all badass since I last sat on his lap..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Santa went and got all badass since I last sat on his lap..


*Patting thigh*
Come on over here Pin & sit in my lap - tell me what you want for Christmas.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Patting thigh*
> Come on over here Pin & sit in my lap - tell me what you want for Christmas.


I wanna new 1000w bulb, some boveda paks/mason jars, and a fire truck!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I wanna new 1000w bulb, some boveda paks/mason jars, and a fire truck!


I've got everything but the fire truck!

But I do have a nice pole you can slide down!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> I've got everything but the fire truck!
> 
> But I do have a nice pole you can slide down!!!


Well now . . . .
*Backs out of room*


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 9, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well now . . . .
> *Backs out of room*


Don't go! You're invited to....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey! Where did everybody go? I wanted to sit on Santas knee and ask for a big pole like Giggles.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 10, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> You're both correct. If separated "No va" Pin is correct; if not as "nova" lahada is.......
> and yes I can be a peacemaker, tho I best enjoy piecemaker


Very funny story. Like the Mitsubishi Pajero (which means 'wanker'. They had to re-market it over here! 

Copied:- 
Even if you couldn't confirm or reject the story by looking into history, you might notice some problems with it if you understand Spanish better than those who spread the story. For starters, nova and no va don't sound alike and are unlikely to be confused, just as "carpet" and "car pet" are unlikely to be confused in English. Additionally, no va would be an awkward way in Spanish to describe a nonfunctioning car (no funciona, among others, would do better), just as in English we'd be more likely to say "it doesn't run" than "it doesn't go."


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I wanna new 1000w bulb, some boveda paks/mason jars, and a fire truck!


Satire is fucking scary today....


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 10, 2014)

Not a picture of me but rather a leg that I created yesterday day...to infinity and beyond!


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 10, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Not a picture of me but rather a leg that I created yesterday day...to infinity and beyond!
> 
> View attachment 3271032 View attachment 3271033 View attachment 3271034


you make prosthetics? Cool. That's a bitchin' leg

A very good friend of mine has a husband who is an amputee, (below the knee I believe) and last night she mentioned how his prosthetic is ill fitting and hurts him.  Are they sort of one size fits all or can a custom leg be made? He's veteran so it may be a $ issue.


----------



## Bugeye (Oct 10, 2014)

A pic of me leg, back in me glory days a decade plus ago. 2nd triple cracks pitch on The Shield, El Cap, Yosemite. I said fuck climbing shortly thereafter.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Not a picture of me but rather a leg that I created yesterday day...to infinity and beyond!
> 
> View attachment 3271032 View attachment 3271033 View attachment 3271034


Work of art! How much does it weigh? Carbon fiber, nice do you guys make them from a cast or work off slopers? It looks absolutely custom to me and beautiful, nicely done.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Jeebus hates gays. If you really are Jeebus, you suck at it real bad.


No, I am not Jesus.

I am the Christ with the "NEW NAME".

Jesus said he would have a "NEW NAME", in "Revelation 3:12".

Let Me quote you where Jesus said that he would have a "NEW NAME".

Revelation 3:12New King James Version (NKJV)

"12 He who overcomes, I will make him a pillar in the temple of My God, and he shall go out no more. I will write on him the name of My God and the name of the city of My God, the New Jerusalem, which comes down out of heaven from My God. And I will write on him My new name."

This is Jesus speaking in the above quote. And the last sentence in this quote says:

"And I will write on him My new name."

Thats what Jesus said in the Bible.

I am simply the Christ with the "NEW NAME".

So, no, I am not Jesus.

But, I am perfect at being Myself!

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 10, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No, I am not Jesus.
> 
> I am the Christ with the "NEW NAME".
> 
> ...


Lord I agree there was and can only be one Jesus, You are the Lord and I know this because You have answered my prayers (actually you haven't yet but I know You will soon). You didn't lie to me about my uncle helping me, You said you would pray for Me and I think that the prayers will be met at the completion of the trial when the magistrate will have mercy and release Me because You have told him to. My uncle is a prick and earns $1.5 million a year and I know the greedy prick although he is a corporate lawyer, he could get me a criminal lawyer with one phone call, people would be falling over themselves to please him being the managing partner of the biggest legal firm in this state. But they are worshipping a human(albeit one that drives an M5 and probably has naked female servants that hand feed him caviar trout eggs and truffles off a 24ct gold spoon whilst he watches Law and Order on his 140 inch lcd in his tiny white underpants), I now choose to worship my Lord that is You.

This is Me holidaying in Belfast Northern Ireland... but with My Lords head superimposed. forgive Me Lord


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 10, 2014)

T


Hookabelly said:


> you make prosthetics? Cool. That's a bitchin' leg
> 
> A very good friend of mine has a husband who is an amputee, (below the knee I believe) and last night she mentioned how his prosthetic is ill fitting and hurts him.  Are they sort of one size fits all or can a custom leg be made? He's veteran so it may be a $ issue.


They are all custom made, everyone has differen residual limbs. He must have just shrunken as you lose muscle mass from not using say your calf the socket becomes loose due to the modification made for total weight bearing suspension. Working off a cast of the risidual limb is an industry standard, and most insurances will cover it.

And yes Annie it's carbon fiber, the patient weighed in around 200 so I couldn't do a lightweight lam. This socket alone weighs in at 3.2 lb with the components shown, it still needs a knee below tho which I believe is a c-leg they weigh about 4 lbs. I would say due to the patient being 200lbs and the muscle mass on the sound side to move that much around it weighs about the same as the sound leg.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Lord I agree there was and can only be one Jesus, You are the Lord and I know this because You have answered my prayers (actually you haven't yet but I know You will soon). You didn't lie to me about my uncle helping me, You said you would pray for Me and I think that the prayers will be met at the completion of the trial when the magistrate will have mercy and release Me because You have told him to. My uncle is a prick and earns $1.5 million a year and I know the greedy prick although he is a corporate lawyer, he could get me a criminal lawyer with one phone call, people would be falling over themselves to please him being the managing partner of the biggest legal firm in this state. But they are worshipping a human(albeit one that drives an M5 and probably has naked female servants that hand feed him caviar trout eggs off a 24ct gold spoon), I now choose to worship my Lord that is You.
> 
> This is Me holidaying in Belfast Northern Ireland... but with My Lords head superimposed. forgive Me Lord


Wow, I like YOU a lot!

But, you don't need to believe in Me.

No one needs to believe in Me, because it doesn't change the facts about Me.

But, you have made My day. I appreciate all of your rhetoric.

But, you shouldn't worship Me. I would rather that you just simply respect Me.

In My opinion, you are just as much as a god, as I am a god. But, we are NOT God. We are gods.

All of My witnesses are gods.

I like YOU a lot, My Australian friend!

I only wish the very best for you, but I have no control over the court system right now. As I told you before, I am also going to court, and I also need to pay for My crime- a "hit and run" accident.

If you are interested, I can give you the link to My free autobiography. Then, you can read all about My personal sentiments, and much more.

I will now get these links for you, because if you are going to call Me "Lord", you should know Me better.

P.S. I am going to tag you the links.

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 10, 2014)

I have to go to bed now its 3..23 am on Saturday in this part of Australia because the sun is coming all the way from America I think. If You come to Australia I would like You to stay at My apartment. You wont need to worry about getting inrto trouble for buying cannabis because I have some growing that You can have for free. Goodnight Lord. (ps good luck with Your court issues also Lord)


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> whats My fre? I have to go to bed now its 3..23 am on Saturday in this part of Australia because the sun is coming all the way from America I think. If You come to Australia I would like You to stay at my apartment. You wont need to worry about getting inrto trouble for buying cannabis because I have some growing that You can have for free. Goodnight Lord. (ps good luck with Your court issues also Lord)


Please read My last post again; I needed to edit, but I am done now.

Anyways, tomorrow when you wake up, please check out the links to My free autobiography.

If you are going to call Me, "Lord", you should know My prophecies; the Bible stories that I believe I fulfilled, and My sentiment.

Anyways, check out every link below here.


I also blog on a couple of different websites, or forums.

I also blog on the following websites...

Actually, I will just link you to the other threads that I am currently blogging on.

http://www.religiousforums.com/foru...ho-believes-second-coming-christ-alive-4.html

(You can watch all of My videos of Myself if you click on the link above, and go to post # 33, and post # 34.)

You can read My autobiography if you click on the link below.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442

(If you go to page # 12, and page # 14, in the link above, you can read some of My prophecies, and the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled.)

EDIT- Click on the link below to read the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled. Its at the very top of the page, post # 166.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/t...aiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/165

EDIT- Click on the link below, and go to post # 205, in order to read some of My prophecies for the future.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/t...aiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442/195


~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 10, 2014)

No other website Lord. I'll have a look tomorrow. Take care Father


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 10, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Please read My last post again; I needed to edit, but I am done now.
> 
> Anyways, tomorrow when you wake up, please check out the links to My free autobiography.
> 
> ...


Heh fins jaggy got jealous of you and started a church.. His exact words were ....I am lord all else are fortune cookies! ! U should check that fool!!


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 10, 2014)

I knew Jesus was a hit and run kinda Jew


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 10, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Wow, I like YOU a lot!
> 
> But, you don't need to believe in Me.
> 
> ...


God doesn't pay for hit and runs..just tell the court who you are ...I'm sure they will apologize and reimburse you for the gas you used to get to the court house!!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2014)

I just took this picture of Myself about 10 minutes ago.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2014)

I just took this picture of Myself about 10 minutes ago, but this time, My head is turned the other way.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Heh fins jaggy got jealous of you and started a church.. His exact words were ....I am lord all else are fortune cookies! ! U should check that fool!!


Lol, I am not in competition with anyone.

I like @Finshaggy a lot, and I hope only the best for him, and his ministry.

Finshaggy seems cool to Me; I have watched some of his videos of himself. I just think that Finshaggy needs to trim his beard, and get a haircut: but then he might look like a teenager, lol.

I say, "Good for Finshaggy." I hope that he prospers.

I don't have any troubles with Finshaggy.

Like I said, "I am not competing with anyone." 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> I knew Jesus was a hit and run kinda Jew
> View attachment 3271309


Lol, I know you are only joking; bit I was shitfaced when I got into that "hit and run" accident.

I probably drank over 2 pitchers to My head, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> God doesn't pay for hit and runs..just tell the court who you are ...I'm sure they will apologize and reimburse you for the gas you used to get to the court house!!


Haha, they might send Me to another mental hospital if I try and explain that I am the Christ.

For the record, now I only tell people on the internet that I am the Christ. I got sent to many mental hospitals for telling My friends and family that I am the Christ.

~PEACE~


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 10, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Haha, they might send Me to another mental hospital if I try and explain that I am the Christ.
> 
> For the record, now I only tell people on the internet that I am the Christ. I got sent to many mental hospitals for telling My friends and family that I am the Christ.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Now this I do believe.

Do they know that you are still doing it? I think you need to face some other facts here.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Now this I do believe.


Yes, I have been to about 10 mental hospitals since the year 2008.

The first few times that I was hospitalized, it was because I was acting crazy, like telling My family that I am "Jesus", or whatever.

But the last few times that I was hospitalized, it was because I just wanted a vacation from My family. So, I would tell someone that I am "suicidial", and that would be enough to take a vacation for 3 weeks.

I always make a lot of friends when I am in the mental hospital. The food is usually good at the mental hospitals too. Staff waits on Me, like I am at a resort, so I can just relax.

I actually met My last 2 girlfriends at a mental hospital, and they were both beautiful. Haha, the mental hospital isn't that bad.



lahadaextranjera said:


> Do they know that you are still doing it?


No, My family and My friends have no idea that I am (still) claiming to be the Christ.

Some of My friends remember that I was claiming to be the Messiah, but they don't talk about it, because I don't want to talk about it. And it seems like My family vividly remembers Me claiming to be the Christ, but I usually don't discuss it with them.

But, now, I am incognito. I only like to tell people on the internet about My personal beliefs, because I don't know who I am talking to.



lahadaextranjera said:


> I think you need to face some other facts here.


Like what?

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, I am not in competition with anyone.
> 
> I like @Finshaggy a lot, and I hope only the best for him, and his ministry.
> 
> ...


 Iam also a minister in Finshaggys ministry. It takes thirty seconds to become a minister online there. Therefore it is a false ministry. You are the real ministry


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, I know you are only joking; bit I was shitfaced when I got into that "hit and run" accident.
> 
> I probably drank over 2 pitchers to My head, lol.
> 
> ~PEACE~


pleasedont use such terms as "Shitfaced" Lord, You must be a good example to us sinners remember Lord


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 11, 2014)

this has always been a weird thread, but HOLY SHIT! This has reached a new level of crazy. The gf and I are having some good lolz at least. And i have to personally thank the "christ" whacko for making me feel sane and normal. @Pinworm my gf totally thinks he's gay too


----------



## charface (Oct 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3271338I just took this picture of Myself about 10 minutes ago, but this time, My head is turned the other way.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Do you forgive finn's sins?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3271337
> 
> I just took this picture of Myself about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Dude your face was meant for pictures...take more a lot more don't waste such a photogenic face..


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> this has always been a weird thread, but HOLY SHIT! This has reached a new level of crazy. The gf and I are having some good lolz at least. And i have to personally thank the "christ" whacko for making me feel sane and normal. @Pinworm my gf totally thinks he's gay too


Pins not gay fags suck his cock....then give him weed!! That's how it works holmes!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3271338I just took this picture of Myself about 10 minutes ago, but this time, My head is turned the other way.
> 
> ~PEACE~


U look all jawed out in this pic...u should never turn your head in that direction again!


----------



## furnz (Oct 11, 2014)

Maine 
Anyone ski on the east coast? Sugar Loaf ski resort ahead.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 11, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Iam also a minister in Finshaggys ministry. It takes thirty seconds to become a minister online there. Therefore it is a false ministry. You are the real ministry


I wouldn't consider Myself "the real ministry."

I am not a minister, and I don't plan on becoming a minister.

But, thank you for your kind words. I appreciate all of your eloquent discourse.

I would consider Myself the Prophet- the Christ, etc..

But, maybe you are correct. I might have an ONLINE "ministry", or at least, I try to "minister" to people. I would like to believe that I am helping people in some positive way.

But, again, thank you for your sweet, kind words.

I appreciate YOU!

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 11, 2014)

When You visit Australia do you want to get high and go shark fishing with Me? We will of course release the beast (so to speak) after we capture it and take photos for RIU.

...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 11, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> pleasedont use such terms as "Shitfaced" Lord, You must be a good example to us sinners remember Lord


I am sorry. Please forgive Me.

But I honestly don't believe the word "shit" is such a bad curse word.

After all, I am almost 30 years old, and I have heard all of the curse words. But the only "bad word" that I sometimes use is the word "shit."

But, you are right, I agree with you: I should be a good example for My people.

I will try and remember not to say the "s" word, in respect for YOU, My friend. But even if I do say the "s" word on accident, please don't let Me offend you, brother.

Thanks, and I'm sorry.

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am sorry. Please forgive Me.
> 
> But I honestly don't believe the word "shit" is such a bad curse word.
> 
> ...


Its ok I say fuck all the time here which is bad for all the kids here I guess


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 11, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> When You visit Australia do you want to get high and go shark fishing with Me? We will of course release the beast (so to speak) after we capture it and take photos for RIU.
> 
> ...


Wow, what an awsome shark! HUGE!

Is that you in the picture?

I am jealous, lol. Good for you, brother.

But, there are a couple of problems:

1) I don't smoke cannabis anymore, because it was getting to be too much, with My Christ complex and all. When I am stoned, I tend to try and impose My beliefs on other people, not good. I am better off just drinking alcohol.

2) I don't plan on visiting Australia anytime soon, because I am unemployed, and I am not growing marijuana right now; so money is tight. 

But I do plan on moving back to My house in Maine, and growing cannabis in the next year and a half, or so. So maybe once I am making good money, I would love to visit you, My friend.

I am a scuba diver, so I would love to go scuba diving in Australia. That would be excellent. 

But, I just bought a new truck, so I need to pay most of My money towards the truck that I bought a couple of months ago.

So, it doesn't seem like I can visit you any time soon, but I would love to visit you after I am growing, and making plenty of money.

But, thank you for the offer, but My money is spoken for right now.

Is that you in the picture?

~PEACE~


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2014)

i wanna jizz in the messiah's beard. no homo.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 11, 2014)

charface said:


> Do you forgive finn's sins?


I forgive everyones sins.

I am not too big into peoples sins, because it is not My buisness.

I believe people only "sin" if they are not obeying their best conscience. For example, if people always do what they believe is right and just, they are not sinning. If people always do what they believe is wrong, then they are sinning against themself.

That is My personal opinion about sin, if "sin" is such a thing.

I don't worry much about sin, because I try and be on My best behavior.

Some people deserve to get into trouble, but usually it doesn't have anything to do with Me.

All I ask is that all of My witnesses be on their best behavior, and obey their best conscience.

But, yes, to answer your question; I forgive any sins that @Finshaggy has commited. But Finshaggy seems to be doing great, and I don't think he cares what I believe.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Dude your face was meant for pictures...take more a lot more don't waste such a photogenic face..


Thank you very much!

I used to be a chick magnet when I was in school... many years ago.

Now, I am going to be 30 years old in less then a year.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> U look all jawed out in this pic...u should never turn your head in that direction again!


I know, right?

I don't know why My jaw stood out so much in that selfie picture?

Weird.

Ha!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 11, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Its ok I say fuck all the time here which is bad for all the kids here I guess


Its all good, bro.

I try to never use any cure words, besides the "s" word.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 11, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i wanna jizz in the messiah's beard. no homo.


Yeah, My thoughts exactly- "no homo."

Haha!

~PEACE~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2014)

Fuck it.
Crock Duck


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 11, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


>


Who is that sexy man? 

Wait a minute, I see what you did here, lol.

But, for real, I laughed hard at this picture.

It seems like someone needs to work on their art skills: (but I'm not saying I could do any better.)

Anyways, haha!

~PEACE~


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Who is that sexy man?
> 
> Wait a minute, I see what you did here, lol.
> 
> ...


I'm not an artist... simply a messenger.


----------



## charface (Oct 11, 2014)

Edited cause I fucked it up


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Wow, what an awsome shark! HUGE!
> 
> Is that you in the picture?
> 
> ...


Hey whacko, if your not smoking weed, then why are you here? And dont give me some psycho babble bullshit about how the lord sent you to RIU to save our community. What are you doing here trying to hang with stoners if you dont even smoke. I call a spade a spade and i dont like you. You really belong institutionalized because your exactly the kind of nutjob that gets bitter and does somthing to hurt someone that doesnt deserve it. Like the crazy jesus nut that murdered someone I know...knew. If you havent noticed we dont like you, so please quietly move along. ~Ninja


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 12, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> When You visit Australia do you want to get high and go shark fishing with Me? We will of course release the beast (so to speak) after we capture it and take photos for RIU.
> 
> ...



Looks like a black tip. I hope you put him back!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 12, 2014)

its a bronze whaler and its not even me, I don't agree with shark fishing, and its illegal. But we do lots of regular fishing here just taking enough to eat


----------



## sunni (Oct 12, 2014)

essay than thanksgiving dinner witht he folks..hmm


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 12, 2014)

Just shooting bb guns... eating beer


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 13, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Just shooting bb guns... eating beer


How do you eat beer? I can imagine the cans don't taste that great......


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 13, 2014)

Beer with cereal , beer pudding and beer soup. Keeps me young and healthy. @giggles26 but actually I did mean drinking


----------



## tytheguy111 (Oct 16, 2014)

This is me built as hell 










Do you SEE that muscle


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 16, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> This is me built as hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this your kid ? Or is this you throw back Thursday type shit


----------



## tytheguy111 (Oct 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Is this your kid ? Or is this you throw back Thursday type shit



Lol its obvious thats its a Photoshop a damn near awful one if I do say so myself 


Oh btw I love ur profile pic

Four fruit punch is my shit


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 16, 2014)

My avatar is my hero ! I want to be like that wen im 70 @tytheguy111 but they dont make them cuatro lokos like they used too


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't know who ovothompson is but google "lil homie did 3 months timeout "


----------



## tytheguy111 (Oct 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Don't know who ovothompson is but google "lil homie did 3 months timeout "



Damn that fucker looks mean lol


----------



## tytheguy111 (Oct 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> My avatar is my hero ! I want to be like that wen im 70 @tytheguy111 but they dont make them cuatro lokos like they used too




Hell they fuck me up just right tho

I drank not uno, not dos but tres 

Cuz I thought they were normal beers


WELP lets say I was sooo fucked up I thought I was gonna die damn caffine and alcohol lol

My mom was laughing her ass off too lol

I was sitting there on the the couch and me and her were watching this horror movie and I chugged all of them down

Man I swear I was gonna.kick it I even wrote a death note lol but it was barley readable cuz I was that drunk lol and its was the first time I ever got drunk in my short 18yrs of living lol

And I was 14 

But hell I learned to respect any beer or liquor after that shit lol 

Now one and a half usually gets me a little buzz 

I perfer shine or Canadian mist whiskey tho


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ya about 10 years ago.... thats when they came out?. Maybe 6-7 i lose track of years. I used to stock my fridge with them.... too much violence in a can. Haven't drank one in about 4 years.. 

Edit: I only drank the purple one until the Mango came out. Then the lemonade one did it for me. Ruined my tatse buds. After 3 i was not the happiest person


----------



## tytheguy111 (Oct 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Ya about 10 years ago.... thats when they came out?. Maybe 6-7 i lose track of years. I used to stock my fridge with them.... too much violence in a can. Haven't drank one in about 4 years..
> 
> Edit: I only drank the purple one until the Mango came out. Then the lemonade one did it for me. Ruined my tatse buds. After 3 i was not the happiest person



Lol I never got mean while drinking them 

Just really dazed lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 16, 2014)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> "


 imagine him saying to a classmate "Hey wanna play tetherball !?!?"


----------



## The cap (Oct 18, 2014)

Shark fishing is not illegal...


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2014)

I done good on this one !!

























400 w HPS, 100% organic.. 1 plant


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2014)

oh ya.... my new teeth..lol 8 grand...well worth it


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2014)

april said:


> I done good on this one !!


@april
Girl your bush needs trimmed.


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> @april
> Girl your bush needs trimmed.


4 more weeks...or so lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 18, 2014)

april said:


> 4 more weeks...or so lol


Impressive plants. So healthy looking. Nice teefs too. What did you have done?


----------



## april (Oct 19, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Impressive plants. So healthy looking. Nice teefs too. What did you have done?


 Thanks hun...lots of work...6 front crowns...1 rear molar crown...all at the same time...


----------



## The cap (Oct 19, 2014)

wHERE ARE THE TIME DATE STAMPS..??


----------



## The cap (Oct 19, 2014)

Sorry caps lock on... Duh..


----------



## april (Oct 19, 2014)

I dunno....must have turned all the settings off...lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 19, 2014)

april said:


> Thanks hun...lots of work...6 front crowns...1 rear molar crown...all at the same time...


OHHHH! I"m scairt of the dentist. Did you have good drugs? That's a LOT of work all at once. Were you nervous?


----------



## april (Oct 19, 2014)

Super nervous! ! Fantastic drugs. ..Come on it's canada. .my benefits are good lol why do u think I did this..who could afford it..unless ur rich.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 21, 2014)

Which one am I?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3278058 Which one am I?


Horses head on left


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Which one am I?


The Ass between the green and white ones.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2014)

ya but where's Waldo?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 21, 2014)

The horse of a different color


----------



## sunni (Oct 21, 2014)

i know which one cause i has him on fb


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 21, 2014)

I wouldnt know which one even without the masks every picture Ive seen is a group picture...I wish I had real life friends.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 21, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3278058 Which one am I?


The horse…

on the left?


----------



## charface (Oct 21, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3278058 Which one am I?


The green one.
If not that's your bad


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 21, 2014)

charface said:


> The green one.
> If not that's your bad


I was gonna say green too, but always go w/ first choice, so I picked Lefty…I took a horse head pic in a Freemont junk shop this summer. Almost got booted from there too. Man ppl are so touchy! Just because I snorted like a pony and shit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I was gonna say green too, but always go w/ first choice, so I picked Lefty…I took a horse head pic in a Freemont junk shop this summer. Almost got booted from there too. Man ppl are so touchy! Just because I snorted like a pony and shit


Store owners typically don't like you to shit in the show room.

Even if you're acting like a pony.
Just sayin.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 22, 2014)

Hahah awesome responses, but yeah I'm on the left. I'm surprised the ladies knew.

And I wanted the green one but had to be an OH


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Hahah awesome responses, but yeah I'm on the left. I'm surprised the ladies knew.
> 
> And I wanted the green one but had to be an OH


I'd know that chest anywhere, faces not so much but physical landmarks you can't fool me!


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 22, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Hahah awesome responses, but yeah I'm on the left. I'm surprised the ladies knew.
> 
> And I wanted the green one but had to be an OH


YESS! I knew it… (see below)


curious2garden said:


> I'd know that chest anywhere, faces not so much but physical landmarks you can't fool me!


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 22, 2014)

The internets a magical place with millions of your closest strangers, thanks for playing along gals


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 22, 2014)

april said:


> I done good on this one !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked it just cause you have a mini Bic I havnt seen one of those in a while


----------



## chewberto (Oct 23, 2014)

april said:


> I done good on this one !!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Nice Hat!
> ...


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 23, 2014)

@chewberto Just read through your blog site. Nice site. Was pulled toward the chocolate bar reviews...


----------



## april (Oct 23, 2014)

Lol not a mini hun...pick a common object...i can show how big they are...more like pop can size now...


----------



## april (Oct 23, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> @chewberto Just read through your blog site. Nice site. Was pulled toward the chocolate bar reviews...


I like chocolate...any interesting new ones?


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 23, 2014)

april said:


> Lol not a mini hun...pick a common object...i can show how big they are...more like pop can size now...


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 24, 2014)

april said:


> I like chocolate...any interesting new ones?


For me they're all pretty new. I only have just scratched the surface on edibles. Haven't even tried plain chocolate yet. Just baked goods and gummy candy.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2014)

Playing with the new camera at the pumpkin patch today...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Playing with the new camera at the pumpkin patch today...
> 
> View attachment 3280654 View attachment 3280655 View attachment 3280656


OH GIGz THAT is paradise  You guys all look so happy.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yea we had lots of fun, we were out there for almost 3 hours lol! I filled 2 32gb cards!


----------



## bradburry (Oct 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3270579


 im sorry i was just laughing at a few of our lords pics ( nevaeh420 ) and come across this ..............i think im in love...lol


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yea we had lots of fun, we were out there for almost 3 hours lol! I filled 2 32gb cards!


AWWW! I remember those times. Good that you're taking a lot of pics. The one at the pump is the cutest thing! YOur wife's face is adorable.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> AWWW! I remember those times. Good that you're taking a lot of pics. The one at the pump is the cutest thing! YOur wife's face is adorable.


Thanks! Yea she's pretty fucking amazing!


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 26, 2014)

Girl + dog + boat = awesome. Hey guys 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Farmer's Hat (Oct 26, 2014)

Working with thousands of plants is so rewarding. I found a purple haze x OG pheno that is impervious to bud rot. Its been getting rained on for days, and still nothing. It looks like the thc levels will be around 16-18%. Not much, but still a great pheno to have for outdoor growers.

I plan to distribute cuttings all over the north west. Once I lock down that flower pheno I will release seeds, and call the strain Purple Rain. lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2014)

Farmer's Hat said:


> Working with thousands of plants is so rewarding. I found a purple haze x OG pheno that is impervious to bud rot. Its been getting rained on for days, and still nothing. It looks like the thc levels will be around 16-18%. Not much, but still a great pheno to have for outdoor growers.
> 
> I plan to distribute cuttings all over the north west. Once I lock down that flower pheno I will release seeds, and call the strain Purple Rain. lol


Nice pictures of lovely work.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 26, 2014)

Farmer's Hat said:


> Working with thousands of plants is so rewarding. I found a purple haze x OG pheno that is impervious to bud rot. Its been getting rained on for days, and still nothing. It looks like the thc levels will be around 16-18%. Not much, but still a great pheno to have for outdoor growers.
> 
> I plan to distribute cuttings all over the north west. Once I lock down that flower pheno I will release seeds, and call the strain Purple Rain. lol


Your pictures made me smile. YOu look like you so enjoy your work.


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Oct 26, 2014)

I love working with these beautiful plants. I think everyone should grow their own meds, at least once. It will definitely change your perception.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

Farmer's Hat said:


> I love working with these beautiful plants. I think everyone should grow their own meds, at least once. It will definitely change your perception.


That's very true. But Cannabis itself really changed my way of thinking, amazing stuff really.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 27, 2014)

furnz said:


> Maine
> Anyone ski on the east coast? Sugar Loaf ski resort ahead.




Looks like the view from Bigelow, maybe ?....I think.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2014)

OddBall1st said:


> Looks like the view from Bigelow, maybe ?....I think.


Cool pics. There's something about standing on top of a mountain.


----------



## furnz (Oct 27, 2014)

OddBall1st said:


> Looks like the view from Bigelow, maybe ?....I think.


Sure is


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 27, 2014)

furnz said:


> Sure is



Been up there. Saw the lake in one pic and Sugar in the other. Been up there.

My skiing days in the 80`s were fun. Skied at Highlands (learned to ski) went to Gunstock, Cannon and ..chickened out of Loon. Loon was too much for a beginner like me.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 27, 2014)

Im in the elevator!! I got stuck in it twice.50mins and 1 hr 20.

Going down anyone?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Im in the elevator!! I got stuck in it twice.50mins and 1 hr 20.
> 
> Going down anyone?View attachment 3281875


love to 

nice ab's


----------



## neosapien (Oct 27, 2014)

Damn LaHottie. You wear your name well.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 27, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Damn LaHottie. You wear your name well.


thanks


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 27, 2014)

hahaha,thanks. That was before I turned into a fat lazy bitch!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> hahaha,thanks. That was before I turned into a fat lazy bitch!


Indicas.. sigh.... the bane of my existence! I shared much of your hazy summer and my ass shows it. Let's all take belly dance LOL


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 27, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Indicas.. sigh.... the bane of my existence! I shared much of your hazy summer and my ass shows it. Let's all take belly dance LOL


That's exactly what happened! Combined with the heat I was knocked out for months!! Even going to the beach was an effort.

Gotta do something fast. Maybe Hookabelly can make us a YouTube how to video. I'd love to tighten up 2" and she's la especialista !!


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Im in the elevator!! I got stuck in it twice.50mins and 1 hr 20.
> 
> Going down anyone?View attachment 3281875


i have an irrational fear of being stuck in elevators i wouldve had a panic attack hahaah looking good gal


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That's exactly what happened! Combined with the heat I was knocked out for months!! Even going to the beach was an effort.
> 
> Gotta do something fast. Maybe Hookabelly can make us a YouTube how to video. I'd love to tighten up 2" and she's la especialista !!


Here she gave me this site:
http://www.daturaonline.com/

I've registered and now I'm thinking about renting a class. I've been looking around some but I'm soooooo slow, these edibles are kicking my ass (indica, what a surprise). Anyway I seem to like the tribal style.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> i have an irrational fear of being stuck in elevators i wouldve had a panic attack hahaah looking good gal


LOL I could see you Macguyvering your way out the top of the damn elevator. When I spent most of my time in hospitals we'd occasionally pull the emergency stop on the elevator and make out a bit with some hottie LOL! Life was fun. We always had to hold them for gurney's so no one ever knew what we were up to between floors.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> i have an irrational fear of being stuck in elevators i wouldve had a panic attack hahaah looking good gal


Yeah but you should have seen the state of me when I got out!! 

I was lucky though. Even today I won't get in a lift if my phone battery is low, I need the toilet or it's too packed with people. 

Im not claustrophobic luckily. I've done cave diving and it's not my favourite. I'd love to cage dive though.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah but you should have seen the state of me when I got out!!
> 
> I was lucky though. Even today I won't get in a lift if my phone battery is low, I need the toilet or it's too packed with people.
> 
> Im not claustrophobic luckily. I've done cave diving and it's not my favourite. I'd love to cage dive though.


You got bigger cajones than me girl! I've laid on a board out here and watched what passed by..... you enjoy that and send me lots of pictures!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2014)

sunni said:


> i have an irrational fear of being stuck in elevators i wouldve had a panic attack hahaah looking good gal


Getting stuck in one isn't what does it for me.

The knowledge that I'm standing in a little metal box suspended above who knows how much vertical space makes GWN pretty nervous.


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Getting stuck in one isn't what does it for me.
> 
> The knowledge that I'm standing in a little metal box suspended above who knows how much vertical space makes GWN pretty nervous.


that does it for me too i opt for stairs ALWAYS even if its like 11 floors man


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> love to
> 
> nice ab's


I second that. YOU should be in a hip belt PRONTO my dear...


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 27, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Getting stuck in one isn't what does it for me.
> 
> The knowledge that I'm standing in a little metal box suspended above who knows how much vertical space makes GWN pretty nervous.


 Yeah but what if you were stranded w/ Lahot stuff? You'd forget to be nervous then.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Getting stuck in one isn't what does it for me.
> 
> The knowledge that I'm standing in a little metal box suspended above who knows how much vertical space makes GWN pretty nervous.


I'm fine as long as I don't see the vertical space, the comfy little box is best. I had to do a few jumps in AIT and have never, ever been as terrified before or after; even in combat.
The wife and I went to the Grand Canyon once, I wouldn't step out on that observation ledge thing, no fucking way. If my feet are on solid ground, bring it on lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Yeah but what if you were stranded w/ Lahot stuff? You'd forget to be nervous then.


True, I ain't gonna lie, I'd look but this dog knows how long his chain is.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm fine as long as I don't see the vertical space, the comfy little box is best. I had to do a few jumps in AIT and have never, ever been as terrified before or after; even in combat.
> The wife and I went to the Grand Canyon once, I wouldn't step out on that observation ledge thing, no fucking way. If my feet are on solid ground, bring it on lol


I've free climbed some crazy rock faces & cliff's, rappelled some stupid stuff & been sky diving.
But for some reason (perhaps because I have no control over the situation) the elevator thingy makes me nervous.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 28, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've free climbed some crazy rock faces & cliff's, rappelled some stupid stuff & been sky diving.
> But for some reason (perhaps because I have no control over the situation) the elevator thingy makes me nervous.


Wow! Would you skydive again? I've never even done a bungee jump. Top respect for that. 

I doubt I could even stand on that reinforced viewing glass that's a foot thick. You know the one they put hundreds of feet in the air. 

I'm very comfortable at depth though. 30 metres down is a normal deep dive for me.


----------



## furnz (Oct 28, 2014)

I hate heights but for some reason I love cliff or bridge jumping from 50+ feet into water.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow! Would you skydive again? I've never even done a bungee jump. Top respect for that.
> I doubt I could even stand on that reinforced viewing glass that's a foot thick. You know the one they put hundreds of feet in the air.
> I'm very comfortable at depth though. 30 metres down is a normal deep dive for me.


Sky diving was fun - but it's behind me now. Bungee jumping doesn't interest me, I've seen the TV disasters (cord breaking etc) too many times, no thanks.
I wouldn't stand on on of those viewing platforms either, No way!


And I got Padi certified in 1975.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 28, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sky diving was fun - but it's behind me now.
> 
> And I got Padi certified in 1975.


same here. I wanted to skydive when I was younger, but that ship has sailed long ago..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's some climbing I used to do in my old job.
Each of the 4 (dead) towers in the pic are 685' tall (the "antenna" is the net suspended between them) & I got to climb them once a quarter for inspection.
After the first 100' you realize there's no way you would survive should anything happen so it's pointless to be scared - just keep climbing.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here's some climbing I used to do in my old job.
> Each of the 4 (dead) towers in the pic are 685' tall (the "antenna" is the net suspended between them) & I got to climb them once a quarter for inspection.
> After the first 100' you realize there's no way you would survive anything so it's pointless to be scared - just keep climbing.
> 
> View attachment 3282411


Holy dogshit! adrenaline junkie?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Holy dogshit! adrenaline junkie?


More than once i was above "bush plane" elevation actually looking down on them.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 28, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here's some climbing I used to do in my old job.
> Each of the 4 (dead) towers in the pic are 685' tall (the "antenna" is the net suspended between them) & I got to climb them once a quarter for inspection.
> After the first 100' you realize there's no way you would survive should anything happen so it's pointless to be scared - just keep climbing.
> 
> View attachment 3282411


I can't even watch videos of people climbing those things without getting the chills. 

That spot looks awesome the way they landscaped it all


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> More than once i was above "bush plane" elevation actually looking down on them.


Was there a better reason than money they didn't use choppers?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I can't even watch videos of people climbing those things without getting the chills.
> 
> That spot looks awesome the way they landscaped it all


That's not landscaping - they cut much of the forest down to accommodate for the guy wire anchors.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2014)

curious2garden said:


> Was there a better reason than money they didn't use choppers?


Twas a physical inspection to monitor tower guy's, cable fasteners, insulators etc...


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 28, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's not landscaping - they cut much of the forest down to accommodate for the guy wire anchors.


Lol I mainly just didn't know what to call it besides landscaping


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm so scared of heights that Im surprised I live on a hill!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2014)

I believe that I have found an Australian Indagrow.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3284849happy halloween


I would have sexual relations with you...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> I would have sexual relations with you...


that's so romantic.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 31, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> that's so romantic.


Not In the romantic mood


----------



## chewberto (Oct 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3284849happy halloween


Are you Zelda? Or hunger games?


----------



## charface (Oct 31, 2014)

cannabineer said:


> I believe that I have found an Australian Indagrow.


Drop bear


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Lol I mainly just didn't know what to call it besides landscaping


You could call it manscaping


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 18, 2014)

~PEACE~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2014)

cannabineer said:


>


Nothing says epic party like sticking your head up a Koala's ass.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

i had to cut out the other people. im not okay with showing their faces


----------



## Growan (Nov 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3296565i had to cut out the other people. im not okay with showing their faces


I understand. Are they very badly disfigured?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3296565i had to cut out the other people. im not okay with showing their faces


Will you be My girlfriend?

But, seriously, you are a very beautiful woman.

I always like seeing pictures of you, sunni.



~PEACE~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Will you be My girlfriend?




That pic still creeps me out, in my head you are admiring your moth's on the ceiling.
How about asking her if she can help you move a sofa?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3297033
> 
> That pic still creeps me out, in my head you are admiring your moth's on the ceiling.
> How about asking her if she can help you move a sofa?
> ...


I am half Portugese, so that might be able to explain the "carpet" on My chest.

I usually wear clothes.

~PEACE~


----------



## dangledo (Nov 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am half Portugese
> ~PEACE~


water dog?
















cause damn man, get ahold of that rug.


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 21, 2014)

me at my camp over the summer, going solar to spark up.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

dangledo said:


> water dog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I could shave My chest hair, but it would just grow back (unless I kept on shaving it).

I am proud to be a man.

~PEACE~


----------



## dangledo (Nov 21, 2014)

just take er off the shoulders and back a bit. endless fight, but youre young. I just cant picture Christ with patchy back hair.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 21, 2014)

Chest hair yes. Back and shoulder hair no.

The Great Vagina Master has spoken. So shall it be written, so shall it be done.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

dangledo said:


> just take er off the shoulders and back a bit. endless fight, but youre young. I just cant picture Christ with patchy back hair.


My back is not that hairy.

But I do have the back of the neck hair... 

I have My barber chop off My back of the neck hair.

I can't help My genes, and I don't believe anyone can.

~PEACE~


----------



## dangledo (Nov 21, 2014)

^just jokes, jesus.


youre right though, I cant help my square jaw and xl penis. it just happened


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

dangledo said:


> ^just jokes, jesus.
> 
> 
> youre right though, I cant help my square jaw and xl penis. it just happened


Ha, "and xl penis", ha.

When I was younger, I used to be sexy.

Next year, I will be 30 years old, a real old goat.

But, I am content with Myself.

No one is getting any younger, and thats a fact.

I am about 8 inches when erect, about average; but I am not "xl".

~PEACE~


----------



## dangledo (Nov 21, 2014)

I believe you are the prophet.




jesus wouldn't swing any less than 8 inches.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Chest hair yes. Back and shoulder hair no.
> 
> The Great Vagina Master has spoken. So shall it be written, so shall it be done.


i dunno man...chest hair is ewy LOL


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3284849happy halloween



that would be realistic if Desmond was a vegan


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

dangledo said:


> I believe you are the prophet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!

But people get Me confused with Jesus all the time.

I am NOT Jesus!

I am simply the Christ- the Prophet- the King- the Lord- the Messiah- the Savior- etc..

If My name was Jesus, I would say that I am Jesus; but My full Name is "George Manuel Oliveira".

But I understand. When I first found out that I am the Christ, I thought I was Jesus too.

But, My Name is "George", so I can't be Jesus. But I can be the Christ of My people.

Christ is just a title: Christ means the Anointed One.

But thank you for your respect!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dunno man...chest hair is ewy LOL


A lot of men have chest hair... unless they shave their chest hair.

Its natural.

~PEACE~


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

Haha George


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 21, 2014)

I got dolled up today for my Christmas cards

You know you want this uhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dunno man...chest hair is ewy LOL


Depends on the type and amount of hair I suppose.

lol.

Don't worry Sunni, I'll send all the hairless ones your way.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 22, 2014)

PorterRockwell said:


> Haha George


Ha...



~PEACE~


----------



## kelly4 (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't want to be mean, but I think you're slow, George.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 22, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sky diving was fun - but it's behind me now. Bungee jumping doesn't interest me, I've seen the TV disasters (cord breaking etc) too many times, no thanks.
> I wouldn't stand on on of those viewing platforms either, No way!
> View attachment 3282352
> 
> ...


----------



## chewberto (Nov 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3296565i had to cut out the other people. im not okay with showing their faces


At least you didn't cut out them precious twins of yours... Merry Xmas


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 22, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am half Portugese, so that might be able to explain the "carpet" on My chest.
> 
> *I usually wear clothes*.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Yes I'm glad you pointed that out. I've always said that clothes are majorly underrated.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 25, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yes I'm glad you pointed that out. I've always said that clothes are majorly underrated.


Yes, the only time I don't wear clothes is when I am taking a shower, for the most part.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 25, 2014)

kelly4 said:


> I don't want to be mean, but I think you're slow, George.


I got mostly A's in high school, but English was My worst subject.

You can see and hear exactly what I talk like in real life.

I'm Christ and these are My novel inventions for the future!






Do I talk "slow"?

But, yes, I have a bad memory, but My memory isn't the worst either.

I have 5 other videos of Myself.

And for the record, when I went to college for engineering, they put Me in the most difficult courses, because I almost got a perfect score on the test. But, I didn't last a semester in college, because I was too busy getting laid, and parting.

~PEACE~


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 25, 2014)

^^^^^ I just love the 'My'. It's the main reason I read your posts. Makes 'Me' smile every time!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Nov 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I got mostly A's in high school, but English was My worst subject.
> 
> You can see and hear exactly what I talk like in real life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 25, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> ^^^^^ I just love the 'My'. It's the main reason I read your posts. Makes 'Me' smile every time!


Thats wonderful 

Some people get offended when I say "Me", "Myself", etc..

But, we are all gods, in My honest opinion.

Even in the Bible, it says that we are "gods": both in the Old Testament, and also the New Testament.

Whats up god?

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thats wonderful
> 
> Some people get offended when I say "Me", "Myself", etc..
> 
> ...


It probably comes off as narcissistic, and as if You're putting Yourself above others. I like to come off more modest and humble, but to each their own. Some people get offended by anything.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 25, 2014)

Somthin' to consider george..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 26, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I got mostly A's in high school, but English was My worst subject.
> 
> You can see and hear exactly what I talk like in real life.
> 
> ...


im not gay but you are a good looking man George lol


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> It probably comes off as narcissistic, and as if You're putting Yourself above others. I like to come off more modest and humble, but to each their own. Some people get offended by anything.


Yes, I agree.

Besides the fact that I capitalize "Me," "Myself," "My", etc., do you believe I am hubis?

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 26, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> Besides the fact that I capitalize "Me," "Myself," "My", etc., do you believe I am hubis?
> 
> ~PEACE~


No, you're alright dude.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> im not gay but you are a good looking man George lol


Thanks, brother.

When I was in high school, all of the girls loved Me.

Thanks again.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok, so on the left is Me with My x fiance, when I was in My early twenties.

And on the right is a picture when I was 16 years old (a sophmore in high school), My yearbook picture.

I used to be a sex machine!

~PEACE~


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 27, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3301724Ok, so on the left is Me with My x fiance, when I was in My early twenties.
> 
> And on the right is a picture when I was 16 years old (a sophmore in high school), My yearbook picture.
> 
> ...


Fair play to you! You look great in that picture with your ex. Cute at 16.

Check out those biceps! They are bigger than my thighs! 

Stop thinking that you are old at 30. You have the rest of your life ahead of you.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thanks, brother.
> 
> When I was in high school, all of the girls loved Me.
> 
> ...


OMG. 

You would crush fin like the puny human he is.

Lets get this on. I'll pay for a venue and flights.


----------



## sunni (Nov 27, 2014)

awe you used to be so cute ! hahaha i like seeing old photos of people


----------



## bradburry (Dec 3, 2014)

http://1drv.ms/1pT35C4


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 3, 2014)

Me


----------



## hexthat (Dec 3, 2014)

got a chance for someone to take a picture before i did my weekly spraying


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 3, 2014)

hexthat said:


> View attachment 3306267
> 
> got a chance for someone to take a picture before i did my weekly spraying


You look like you could help me with my stats homework. What do you know about t-test?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 3, 2014)

hexthat said:


> View attachment 3306267
> 
> got a chance for someone to take a picture before i did my weekly spraying


What variety of cannabis are you holding? That's a big gal ya got there.


----------



## hexthat (Dec 3, 2014)

I dont know what a t-test is

fake O G, aka F.O.G. OG 
has super weak ass stems, I plan on breeding it with forced hermi Lemon Larry OG cut


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 3, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> You look like you could help me with my stats homework. What do you know about t-test?


I can help you out bro. What do you need to know? Let me know and I'll Google it!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 3, 2014)

hexthat said:


> I dont know what a t-test is


smh in disappointment

You look like you would be really book smart.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> You look like you could help me with my stats homework. What do you know about t-test?


http://www.graphpad.com/quickcalcs/ttest1.cfm


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 3, 2014)

Sit boo boo, sit, good dog...


----------



## chewberto (Dec 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3301724Ok, so on the left is Me with My x fiance, when I was in My early twenties.
> 
> And on the right is a picture when I was 16 years old (a sophmore in high school), My yearbook picture.
> 
> ...


Is this the chick who set you off into a Talespin?


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 4, 2014)

hexthat said:


> I dont know what a t-test is
> 
> fake O G, aka F.O.G. OG
> has super weak ass stems, I plan on breeding it with forced hermi Lemon Larry OG cut


 WTF?....lol that sounds horrible on all levels


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 4, 2014)

hexthat said:


> View attachment 3306267
> 
> got a chance for someone to take a picture before i did my weekly spraying


She needs a breast lift, undertuck and a hair cut, did you not train her at all? Im not hating by any means. It will still produce


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> used to be so cute


 that's just mean sunni....


----------



## hexthat (Dec 4, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> WTF?....lol that sounds horrible on all levels


Nah its gana be epic, male to female breeding is getting really boring for me, I have to sprout out 100 seeds just to find a good breeding male which takes more then 1 year.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3301724Ok, so on the left is Me with My x fiance, when I was in My early twenties.
> 
> And on the right is a picture when I was 16 years old (a sophmore in high school), My yearbook picture.
> 
> ...


was this before u found jesus


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2014)

ive always had a big ass head lol i grew into it doe


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Is this the chick who set you off into a Talespin?


Yes...

I was in love with My x fiance very much.

I bought a house with cash, so I could start a family with her.

I still love her, but I don't want to be with her.

~PEACE~


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2014)

theexpress said:


> was this before u found jesus


and by jesus i mean p.c.p.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 4, 2014)

theexpress said:


> was this before u found jesus


I was a Christian when I was a child until I was like 23 years old: it was in the year 2008, when I was 23 years old that I lost faith in Jesus, and then a few months later, I thought I was Jesus.

So, both of those pictures were when I was a Christian, but I never read the Bible or went to Church for the most part. I just used to believe in Jesus and God, and I would pray to them too.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 4, 2014)

theexpress said:


> and by jesus i mean p.c.p.


And pcp means what?

If you're talking about pcp the drug, I have never used pcp.

~PEACE~


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> And pcp means what?
> 
> If you're talking about pcp the drug, I have never used pcp.
> 
> ~PEACE~


well then you will never be allowed intp heaven...


----------



## chewberto (Dec 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes...
> 
> I was in love with My x fiance very much.
> 
> ...


That sucks. Sorry to hear that. I see you are just emotionally damaged and the God complex must be a coping mechanism! "Bitches ain't shit but hoes and tricks." Hope you get over it Man. You deserve a nice gal to cherish and love you! Take care friend, I will be praying for you...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 4, 2014)

theexpress said:


> well then you will never be allowed intp heaven...


I don't believe in heaven.

Heaven is not falsifiable.

Science has not empirically or demonastrably proven heaven.

Why does pcp bring you to heaven?

I have tripped on salvia before, though.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 4, 2014)

chewberto said:


> That sucks. Sorry to hear that. I see you are just emotionally damaged and the God complex must be a coping mechanism! "Bitches ain't shit but hoes and tricks." Hope you get over it Man. You deserve a nice gal to cherish and love you! Take care friend, I will be praying for you...


Thank you, but I am over My x fiance.

And I don't have a "God complex", I believe that I am the Christ, but not God.

I am sure that when I move back to My house, I will get a girl. But its not a big deal to Me, I can please Myself.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thank you, but I am over My x fiance.
> 
> And I don't have a "God complex", I believe that I am the Christ, but not God.
> 
> ...


How can you be "the Christ" when I am THE CHRIST abe soupbro? sounds like you have a god complex to me, maybe a little one.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 4, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> How can you be "the Christ" when I am THE CHRIST abe soupbro? sounds like you have a god complex to me, maybe a little one.


No, I don't have a God complex.

Christ is just the title for "the Anointed One".

Christ can apparently be a Person, while on the other hand, God is defined as "the Supreme Being". I am not so hubris to believe I am the Supreme Being.

But I am anointed, in My opinion.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No, I don't have a God complex.
> 
> Christ is just the title for "the Anointed One".
> 
> ...


Anointed? like what, you've taken hemp oil, is that what you mean george? sounds like you have a Gcomplex, maybe a little one.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

hexthat said:


> Nah its gana be epic, male to female breeding is getting really boring for me, I have to sprout out 100 seeds just to find a good breeding male which takes more then 1 year.


FOG techniques, like that


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 4, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Anointed? like what, you've taken hemp oil, is that what you mean george? sounds like you have a Gcomplex, maybe a little one.


Its manifest that you don't know Me enough.

How can you watch My videos of Myself, read My prophecies, read the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled, see My facts, etc., and ask Me how I am anointed?

Wow!

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Its manifest that you don't know Me enough.
> 
> How can you watch My videos of Myself, read My prophecies, read the Bible stories that I believe I have fulfilled, see My facts, etc., and ask Me how I am anointed?
> 
> ...


OK I get it, "self-anointed" like self-proclaimed. 
Wow, i really do get it Now!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 4, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> OK I get it, "self-anointed" like self-proclaimed.
> Wow, i really do get it Now!


Would you rather talk to Me personally, or would you rather have someone speak for Me?

The facts are the facts, and I am a fact: its a fact that I have said everything that I have said, regardless whether I am right or wrong.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Would you rather talk to Me personally, or would you rather have someone speak for Me?
> 
> The facts are the facts, and I am a fact: its a fact that I have said everything that I have said, regardless whether I am right or wrong.
> 
> ~PEACE~


You are fact. I am a fact. Doesn't mean that anything we say has to even come close to resembling a fact. Wld u agree with that?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 4, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> You are fact. I am a fact. Doesn't mean that anything we say has to even come close to resembling a fact. Wld u agree with that?


Yes, I agree.

But when someone says something, its a fact that they said whatever: regardless if they are positing facts or not.

Would you agree?

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> But when someone says something, its a fact that they said whatever: regardless if they are positing facts or not.
> 
> ...


Certainly not. The scientific credibility of the individual is paramount. I see how you are using the term "whatever" as a way to say whatever; No that won't cut muster.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

It's been good talking to ya george. places to go, people to see. Have a good day man! until next time

~peace~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 4, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> It's been good talking to ya george. places to go, people to see. Have a good day man! until next time
> 
> ~peace~


Thanks, you too.

I hope your day goes well.

Mr. TV salesman 

~PEACE~


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 5, 2014)

Leap frog...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 6, 2014)

This is a picture of Me from yesterday. The lighting is bad.

And, yes, I know, My beard is very long.

Maybe later today, I will just sport a goatee.

Expect more pictures of Me in the next week or so.

~PEACE~


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 6, 2014)

This is a picture of me from yesterday. The lighting is good.

And yes I know my beard is very long.

Maybe later today, I will be a goat for sport

I wouldn't expect much from me in the next week or so

-fleece-


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 6, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3308003
> This is a picture of me from yesterday. The lighting is good.
> 
> And yes I know my beard is very long.
> ...


Lol, you're funny.

What a sexy gorilla.

EDIT- Nice quad!

~PEACE


----------



## hexthat (Dec 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> FOG techniques, like that


Fake O G is bomb, smell is very unique makes you want to destroy all your buds, get the sticky all over your finguers, then stick the sticky up your nose, and sniff repeatedly till your nose adjusts and you can't smell it anymore.... takes a good 10+ mins.


----------



## ebgood (Dec 7, 2014)

burnin


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 7, 2014)

Me and some of my family at the German market in the uk, we ate loads and had a brilliant day.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 7, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3308003
> This is a picture of me from yesterday. The lighting is good.
> 
> And yes I know my beard is very long.
> ...



why the fuck do you have a swing in your garage


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 7, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> why the fuck do you have a swing in your garage


Why the fuck have you never posted a picture of yourself COWARD!!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 8, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> why the fuck do you have a swing in your garage


Is that a serious question!? 

I have parties, girls love swings.. I love girls on swings 

I also love swings 


Swing.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

ebgood said:


> burninView attachment 3308731


2Pac, is that you homie. I knew you were still alive!


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 8, 2014)

It's a holla-gram


----------



## ebgood (Dec 8, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> 2Pac, is that you homie. I knew you were still alive!


lol. damn its been like 6 days since i got a 2pac remark. i was on a roll


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 8, 2014)

ebgood said:


> lol. damn its been like 6 days since i got a 2pac remark. i was on a roll


Wld you consider the comment amusing, or something else?


----------



## ebgood (Dec 8, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Wld you consider the comment amusing, or something else?


ithink its kinda funny. first of all besides being black and havin some thick ass eyebrows i dont see how i look like pac in any way. im way hotter than that cat. but there must be somethin to it bcus ive been hearing that shit since i was like 14 so its whatever. i cant say i havent used it to my advantage like 3,4,5,12, 28 times


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 8, 2014)

ebgood said:


> i dont see how i look like pac in any way.


EB you're a good lookin man, but I don't see the resemblance either. peace


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 8, 2014)

Shit how could you not see the resemblance? I'd deff use it to my advantage if looked like someone famous.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Shit how could you not see the resemblance? I'd deff use it to my advantage if looked like someone famous.


right on he did say, "...but there must be somethin to it bcus ive been hearing that shit since i was like 14." man i wldnt want to look like somebody else. gigs u sexy too


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I was a Christian when I was a child until I was like 23 years old: it was in the year 2008, when I was 23 years old that I lost faith in Jesus, and then a few months later, I thought I was Jesus.
> 
> So, both of those pictures were when I was a Christian, but I never read the Bible or went to Church for the most part. I just used to believe in Jesus and God, and I would pray to them too.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Wait. Some chick fucked you over so badly you now think you're Jesus?


LOL. Good shit. FWIW she was pretty ugly.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 9, 2014)

Religion: Making war and touching young boys since the dawn of time!

Here here!


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 9, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Wait. Some chick fucked you over so badly you now think you're Jesus?
> LOL. Good shit. FWIW


Wat FWIW?


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 9, 2014)

for what it's worth.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Religion: Making war and touching young boys since the dawn of time!
> 
> Here here!


Weren't you touched as a child? I'm really sorry that happened to you BTW FWIW


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 9, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Wait. Some chick fucked you over so badly you now think you're Jesus?
> 
> 
> LOL. Good shit. FWIW she was pretty ugly.


No, now I don't think I'm Jesus: but when I first had My apotheosis in the year 2008, I used to think I was Jesus.

Its complicated... but I can give you a link to figure it out.

Anyways, this is how it went: in the year 2008, I was getting deep into conspiracy theories, and I started to get a little crazy. I was telling My x fiance about these conspiracy theories, and she must have thought I was going crazy, because some conspiracy theories are crazy.

I was living in My house in Maine, growing cannabis, and My x fiance was living in Rhode Island. She might have been cheating on Me, because I was gone for about 8 months, and she lived about 6 hours away: but I couldn't prove this.

When I moved back south, My x fiance said that she didn't love Me anymore. I was heart broken. I stopped eating for about 40 days, because I would only puke it up anyways.

I went from being 6 foot 1 inch at 185 pounds, to down to 160 pounds. I was very skinny and athletic to begin with, but after I starved Myself for 40 days, I looked like a holocaust victim.

It was during this ~40 day fast that I had My apotheosis. I found out that My Name, George Manuel Oliveira, means "Farmer God is with us, olive tree". And during this time, I found out that My initials, GMO, backwards is OMG.

So, because I was smoking a lot of cannabis, I thought I was Jesus for a few years.

I was sent to My first mental hospital in August of the year 2008. I started eating again at this mental hospital, but I was still very delusional.

My x fiance never wanted to be with Me again, probably because I was psychotic- thinking that I was Jesus.

But, I made a video about this... I will just play the video, and you can see Me state My sentiment.

Jesus came in 2008???






And, if you want to read My FREE autobiography, click on the link below.

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/There-is-a-Man-claiming-to-be-Christ-with-evidence-/482442

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Its complicated...


 bad break ups are the worst. that i can relate to. peace g


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 9, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> bad break ups are the worst. that i can relate to. peace g


I am just glad that I didn't get married to My x fiance, because then she might have been able to take half of My house, or whatever.

Abe, is your real name Bill Mays?

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am just glad that I didn't get married to My x fiance, because then she might have been able to take half


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 9, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3310343


Is your name "Bill Mays?"

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 9, 2014)

Billy Mays is deceased George. Apologies if I misled you in anyway, that really wasn't my intention. I prefer honesty


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2014)

Billy Mays is indeed not among us any longer.
He was my friend.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2014)

Num num num.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Num num num.....
> View attachment 3310450


Now that's sporting a new look.
Ski trip?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 12, 2014)

I just took this picture about an hour ago.

Later today, I plan on cutting the sides of My beard, and wear a goatee.

I am sure that I will look a lot cleaner and better looking with a goatee.

But, yeah, thats a picture of Me on December 12, 2014.

You guys will see the before and after pictures.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 13, 2014)

I just took this selfie picture today, on 12-13-14.

I told you guys I was whacking off My beard, and leaving the goatee.

What do you guys think? do I look better with a long beard, or a goatee?

I like the goatee much better. Plus, now I don't look like a terrorist.

~PEACE~


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 14, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Num num num.....
> View attachment 3310450


Nice GIGS! I like the look. Tootsie pop makes it.


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry I was having a bad hair day..


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3311962I just took this picture about an hour ago.
> 
> Later today, I plan on cutting the sides of My beard, and wear a goatee.
> 
> ...


How many times have you had cum stuck in that beard?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> How many times have you had cum stuck in that beard?


None that I can think of, because I have never sucked a penis...

Actually, I sucked My own penis when I was younger, but I didn't cum, because I thought it was gross to have penis in My mouth, haha.

~PEACE~


----------



## Growan (Dec 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> None that I can think of, because I have never sucked a penis...
> 
> Actually, I sucked My own penis when I was younger, but I didn't cum, because I thought it was gross to have penis in My mouth, haha.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Man, you're funny sometimes!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 15, 2014)

Growan said:


> Man, you're funny sometimes!


Yes, thank you.

But, I am being serious that I used to be able to fit My penis in My mouth, but not all the way to My balls.

I guess I used to be more flexible. I haven't tried that since I was a teenager, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 15, 2014)

As he passes you the joint ^^^


----------



## Growan (Dec 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, thank you.
> 
> But, I am being serious that I used to be able to fit My penis in My mouth, but not all the way to My balls.
> 
> ...


Try now. For me. And @lahadaextranjera , I'm sure she'd appreciate the gesture.


----------



## UncleReemis (Dec 15, 2014)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3296565i had to cut out the other people. im not okay with showing their faces


 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmvurry naicee


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 15, 2014)

Growan said:


> Try now. For me. And @lahadaextranjera , I'm sure she'd appreciate the gesture.


I am probably not that flexible anymore.

Plus, I don't want any penis in My mouth, even if its My own penis.

You try it!

Let Me know how it goes 

~PEACE~


----------



## Growan (Dec 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am probably not that flexible anymore.
> 
> Plus, I don't want any penis in My mouth, even if its My own penis.
> 
> ...


Maybe I will. But I just ate a huge meal and guzzled a beer, so it'll have to wait a bit.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Growan said:


> Maybe I will. But I just ate a huge meal and guzzled a beer, so it'll have to wait a bit.


Remember no sperming for 30 min after you eat!


----------



## Growan (Dec 15, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Remember no sperming for 30 min after you eat!


Really? Will the flavour of the burgers I ate not transfer until then?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

Growan said:


> Really? Will the flavour of the burgers I ate not transfer until then?


Nope you gotta get that perfect "cure"


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 15, 2014)

I just asked my bf if he could reach his penis in his mouth. 

He said "No, that's fucking disgusting!"

He's boring.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 15, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I just asked my bf if he could reach his penis in his mouth.
> 
> He said "No, that's fucking disgusting!"
> 
> He's boring.


You're so funny.

Lmao!

~PEACE~


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You're so funny.
> 
> Lmao!
> 
> ~PEACE~


I'm funny? Wow! You're the one probably lying on your back (I've thought about this) with your legs up in the air, dangling your penis into your mouth and I'M FUNNY?? Lol


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm still thinking about this....

If I could reach and lick my own pussy, I bet my bf wouldn't find it disgusting. Entertaining maybe but not disgusting.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 15, 2014)

I can reach and lick pussy, all I gotta do is roll over. Does this count?


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 15, 2014)

Holy fuck lahada...the visuals are more than I can handle today! Lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 15, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> Holy fuck lahada...the visuals are more than I can handle today! Lol


Hey, you can blame George for that! He's given us an OMG moment for sure.

Right, when's that yoga class.......


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Dec 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Actually, I sucked My own penis when I was younger, but I didn't cum, because I thought it was gross to have penis in My mouth, haha.
> 
> ~PEACE~





lahadaextranjera said:


> If I could reach and lick my own pussy, I bet my bf wouldn't find it disgusting. Entertaining maybe but not disgusting.


Tis the season..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 16, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey, you can blame George for that! He's given us an OMG moment for sure.
> 
> Right, when's that yoga class.......


Sure, blame Me (George) for everything...

Lol, I was just trying to be honest, and look where that got us.

Anyways, you are a riot, I laughed out loud.

P.S. Is that a picture of you in your avatar?

~PEACE~


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2014)

Tone it down a bit George, it's approaching creepy town


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> None that I can think of, because I have never sucked a penis...
> 
> Actually, I sucked My own penis when I was younger, but I didn't cum, because I thought it was gross to have penis in My mouth, haha.
> 
> ~PEACE~



well i think we all tried when we where younger lmao




edit: i remember when i was 8 and i thought "hey i wonder if i can put my dick in my mouth" and i tried but i quit because i realized i wasnt that flexible 


god damn ik one things for sure 

that would be wired if you did cum in your own mouth


----------



## Growan (Dec 16, 2014)

Wish I was a monkey...


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> well i think we all tried when we where younger lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you put things in your butt, too?


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 17, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you put things in your butt, too?




Nooooo lmao


----------



## Growan (Dec 17, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Nooooo lmao


You're among friends here Ty.... Don't be bashful...


----------



## chewberto (Dec 17, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He said "No, that's fucking disgusting!"


So he HAS tried though. How would he know he couldn't otherwise?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 17, 2014)

I can stand and put my leg behind my head. never been gay for myself though


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 17, 2014)

chewberto said:


> So he HAS tried though. How would he know he couldn't otherwise?


Lol! You got me wondering, so I asked him "Babe, how do you know it's fucking disgusting?" He replied "I've never done it, do you want me to try?" (how accommodating?) I said I wouldn't mind, yes.(one less job for me to do if he can pull it off).


----------



## chewberto (Dec 17, 2014)

Bwahahaha jerk! @lahadaextranjera


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 17, 2014)

dangledo said:


> I can stand and put my leg behind my head. never been gay for myself though


Who are you...Gumby?


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 17, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> Who are you...Gumby?


waiting for Pokey?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Sure, blame Me (George) for everything...
> 
> Lol, I was just trying to be honest, and look where that got us.
> 
> ...


You're out of control!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2014)

I shaved. It's been over 20 years since so much of my face has seen the light.

Oh... And I'm moving to Spain to grow seeds.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2014)

Holy shit jig you look different!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I shaved. It's been over 20 years since so much of my face has seen the light.
> 
> Oh... And I'm moving to Spain to grow seeds.
> 
> View attachment 3315248


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 18, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> well i think we all tried when we where younger lmao
> 
> edit: i remember when i was 8 and i thought "hey i wonder if i can put my dick in my mouth" and i tried but i quit because i realized i wasnt that flexible
> 
> ...


Speaking of which.... Here's what a chick I know who was on a dating app got from a sweater wearing gentleman a few weeks ago. I love how his pic is him in a nice sweater playing golf... Seems like a nice guy!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 18, 2014)

jigfresh said:


> I shaved. It's been over 20 years since so much of my face has seen the light.
> 
> Oh... And I'm moving to Spain to grow seeds.
> 
> View attachment 3315248


Bienvenido a España !!

Lots of people have started doing seeds here over the last year or so. It's like a new craze! Good luck with that!


----------



## Growan (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Farmer's Hat (Dec 19, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lots of people have started doing seeds here over the last year or so. It's like a new craze! Good luck with that!


seeds...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 23, 2014)

@Pinworm lol Fuck you !! Ps. this is my drunk friend who's from Cali.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Growan (Dec 23, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3318501
> View attachment 3318489
> @Pinworm lol Fuck you !! Ps. this is my drunk friend who's from Cali.


*Gulp*


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3318501
> View attachment 3318489
> @Pinworm lol Fuck you !! Ps. this is my drunk friend who's from Cali.


Sexy Ladies! Couldn't you two make out for the camera? It's almost xmas and I've been a good boy this year. Here's me IRL -


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2014)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3318501
> View attachment 3318489
> @Pinworm lol Fuck you !! Ps. this is my drunk friend who's from Cali.


damn ur even skinnier then usuall...... u been hitting the pookie hard as hell huh....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 23, 2014)

theexpress said:


> damn ur even skinnier then usuall...... u been hitting the pookie hard as hell huh....


That was in the summer and yes I'm getting poked hard as hell!  


NnthStTrls said:


> The shame being that I wasn't smoking the Melon Gum that I'm smoking tonight when this picture was taken.


I've got melon gum on the go now. I love Dr Underground. Grown it before, nice fast producer!


----------



## chewberto (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm getting poked hard as hell! Is there something non-sexual I'm supposed to be deciphering from that comment?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I'm getting poked hard as hell! Is there something non-sexual I'm supposed to be deciphering from that comment?


There is *nothing* Non-Sexual about that comment.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 24, 2014)

chewberto said:


> I'm getting poked hard as hell! Is there something non-sexual I'm supposed to be deciphering from that comment?


23cm of hard poking


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> 23mm of hard poking


Your math is horrible. Let me fix that for us readers.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 24, 2014)

In American that's over 9 inches.............she's getting hammered not poked


----------



## sunni (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Skuxx (Dec 24, 2014)

theexpress said:


> damn ur even skinnier then usuall...... u been hitting the pookie hard as hell huh....


you must be into the new fat thing? my bad it's not fat... it's "curvy". or thick, whatever they say to avoid being a fatass


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> you must be into the new fat thing? my bad it's not fat... it's "curvy". or thick, whatever they say to avoid being a fatass


i like women period.....


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 24, 2014)

theexpress said:


> i like women period.....


Good point, you win


----------



## kinetic (Dec 24, 2014)

theexpress said:


> i like women's period.....


Wow man, that's kinda gross. To each their own mang. (btw they better fire them all in Chicago next monday.)


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Xmas Everyone! 

Hope you have a great day. 

I just woke up and can confirm the best things in life really are for free  

Ps however it's pressie time next !


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Wow man, that's kinda gross. To each their own mang. (btw they better fire them all in Chicago next monday.)


i take it u like men then....... hay fuck its 2015 do ur thang... i herd u guys can legally get married now..


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2014)

hondagrower420 said:


> theexpress said:
> 
> 
> > i take it u like men then....... hay fuck its 2015 do ur thang... i herd u guys can legally get married now..
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2014)

you too... and a happy new years...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 25, 2014)

Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas RIU!!


----------



## kinetic (Dec 25, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas RIU!!


Merry Christmas Dirtsurfr!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 25, 2014)

Thats me as a teen.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Dec 27, 2014)

So I woke up Christmas morning to a much better day than I had expected. And my other half wanted a pic
to remember the day. decided to share it with my RIU family too!
I hope you all had a fantastic Holiday and Happy New Year!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 27, 2014)

It's sweet to be with loved ones during the holidays.
That's what it should be about IMHO.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 29, 2014)

Friggin snow.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 29, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3321714 Friggin snow.



Danny boy!


Welcome back bub


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 29, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3321714 Friggin snow.


Wow, dannyboy is back!

I thought you got... banned?

Anyways, I always liked you dannyboy, and I am glad you are back. 

P.S. Is that a picture of you?

~PEACE~


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thats me n my rabbit hat nevaeh. Warm wishes to u too bro


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry I had to kill darby.
RIP.

And good to see you back my friend - we've missed you.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 29, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Thats me n my rabbit hat nevaeh. Warm wishes to u too bro


@dannyboy602 
*HEEEYYYYYYY!!!! mwah!*

Glad to see you back man! How have you been?


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry I had to kill darby.
> RIP.
> 
> And good to see you back my friend - we've missed you.


oh yeah i forgot to do that


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

Just taking the trash out....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 30, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3321714 Friggin snow.


Happy new year bro u back?


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2014)

haha cute giggs.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

Lol thanks @sunni


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just taking the trash out....
> View attachment 3321957


Did he kick and scream? My uncles used to hold me over the toilet and tell me they were going flush me...fuckin family...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just taking the trash out....
> View attachment 3321957


Took me a second to see the little legs.
Lol.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 30, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Just taking the trash out....
> View attachment 3321957


I was gonna quip "Do you guys then set it on fire?" (that's how my rural relatives disposed of trash years ago)

Then I saw GWN"s post:


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Took me a second to see the little legs.
> Lol.


THAT would've been awkward. I didn't see the legs either! GEEZ! it's early.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 30, 2014)

Haha yes we set it on fire but not with that trash. The wife would have my hide if I did that lol.

Oh and no he didn't kick and scream he was laughing, yep he takes after his dad lol..


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 30, 2014)

Not having a phone is great.. But not having wifi can and will lead to this type of shit


----------



## Mr. Shine (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> So I woke up Christmas morning to a much better day than I had expected. And my other half wanted a pic
> to remember the day. decided to share it with my RIU family too!
> I hope you all had a fantastic Holiday and Happy New Year!
> View attachment 3320497


She looks like Rosario Dawson!


----------



## Mr. Shine (Dec 30, 2014)

Happy New Years RIU!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Not having a phone is great.. But not having wifi can and will lead to this type of shit View attachment 3322140


Dude, that fisheye type lens (?) gives you a 5 head.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 30, 2014)

I took a bad selfie in front of the Lincoln memorial so the reflecting pool and obelisk are in the background while I was in DC last week, DC just legalized, weird how the nations capital is legal but I go home and its no pot for you.....


Also notice how no one that visits the US's national monuments is American..weird


----------



## chewberto (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2014)

chewberto said:


> View attachment 3322455


You look way younger then I pictured you..I thought u were going to be a 50 year old creepy looking white guy that walks with a cane! You're like 15 years away from that. At least...that's a cool mustache....it looks like there's a slight chance you might actually know pinworm. Slight!! Next time you're in cali would u like to rub dicks with me? We should totally rub cocks bro!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> I took a bad selfie in front of the Lincoln memorial so the reflecting pool and obelisk are in the background while I was in DC last week, DC just legalized, weird how the nations capital is legal but I go home and its no pot for you.....
> View attachment 3322442
> 
> Also notice how no one that visits the US's national monuments is American..weird


All brave. Now that Obama let's all you wet backs stay...


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 31, 2014)

@Growan


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mr. Shine said:


> View attachment 3322157
> Happy New Years RIU!




wanna start a tweed cap gang ????


----------



## Mr. Shine (Dec 31, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> wanna start a tweed cap gang ????


 Hellz yeeaaahhhh!!!!!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 31, 2014)

chewberto said:


> View attachment 3322455



you look like my older step brother


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

Is that really you ty?


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Is that really you ty?



yeah hahaha why???


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> yeah hahaha why???


Idk maybe I think your tractors sexy lol, nah just guess I had pictured something different in my mind. It's crazy to think how many people we probably pass everyday that we don't know we have probably talked.

Mind boggling I tell ya, mind boggling....


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 31, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> View attachment 3322743
> 
> 
> 
> @Growan


I always thought that putting your hair to that side looked weird. Then I realized I always see myself in the mirror so I thought it was going the other way... So I've been dressing myself for the mirror. I swear I look better as a reflection. So in other words, you have some broad shoulders


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> I always thought that putting your hair to that side looked weird. Then I realized I always see myself in the mirror so I thought it was going the other way... So I've been dressing myself for the mirror. I swear I look better as a reflection. So in other words, you have some broad shoulders


Is that like saying you have a small penis....


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm not sure to be honest, just an observation more like he's got some shoulder muscles I would think broad shoulders could only be an insult if he took it as..you got shoulders like this broad I know you little sissyfluff


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Is that like saying you have a small penis....


Also did you know you have only seen reflections and pictures of yourself.. Do you have any idea what you actually look like? I'm really on this reflection kick gigs shed some refracted knowledge on me


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Idk maybe I think your tractors sexy lol, nah just guess I had pictured something different in my mind. It's crazy to think how many people we probably pass everyday that we don't know we have probably talked.
> 
> Mind boggling I tell ya, mind boggling....




lol what did u picture me as


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 31, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> I'm not sure to be honest, just an observation more like he's got some shoulder muscles I would think broad shoulders could only be an insult if he took it as..you got shoulders like this broad I know you little sissyfluff




:0 how dare you insult me like that you motherfucker 


lol jk


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 31, 2014)

chewberto said:


> View attachment 3322455


I didn't know you were a hipster.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Idk maybe I think your tractors sexy lol, nah just guess I had pictured something different in my mind. It's crazy to think how many people we probably pass everyday that we don't know we have probably talked.
> 
> Mind boggling I tell ya, mind boggling....




i dont wear a tweed cap i just had one and growan wanted me to wear it 


i wear a camo us smokeless tobacco hat i got as a mail in rebate thing with Copenhagen when i was 15


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2014)

kinetic said:


> Wow man, that's kinda gross. To each their own mang. (btw they better fire them all in Chicago next monday.)


the bears cleaning house...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 31, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> View attachment 3322743
> 
> 
> 
> @Growan


This picture, with all that smoke, makes you look like you are wearing a Santa beard, hah. Thats what I thought at first.

~PEACE~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> maybe I think your tractors sexy lol


Sexy like this?


Or. . . Sexy like this?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This picture, with all that smoke, makes you look like you are wearing a Santa beard, hah. Thats what I thought at first.
> 
> ~PEACE~


lol yea forreal thought it was a wool beard


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Also did you know you have only seen reflections and pictures of yourself.. Do you have any idea what you actually look like? I'm really on this reflection kick gigs shed some refracted knowledge on me


Get ya a really nice mirror, most likely an older one. Ya know one of the real thick ones and look into and take a picture, take that picture and then flip it. You will then see you how the world see's you. 

You are welcome 

Of course at any given time that can change in a instant as in a millisecond the reflection of light could change, making the expression completely different.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sexy like this?
> View attachment 3322768
> 
> Or. . . Sexy like this?
> View attachment 3322772 *I think your tractors sexy* lol, nah


[/QUOTE]


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 31, 2014)

[/QUOTE]





mmmmmm fuck yeah


did ya tap it yet???


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 31, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


>






mmmmmm fuck yeah


did ya tap it yet???[/QUOTE]

Tapped it but forgot to wrap it, think I'm gonna need a penicillin shot, she was a bit rusty.....


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 31, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> mmmmmm fuck yeah
> 
> 
> did ya tap it yet???


Tapped it but forgot to wrap it, think I'm gonna need a penicillin shot, she was a bit rusty.....[/QUOTE]



been there and done that


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 31, 2014)

whats going on with the quotes


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 31, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Tapped it but forgot to wrap it, think I'm gonna need a penicillin shot, she was a bit rusty.....




been there and done that[/QUOTE]


see


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 1, 2015)

Out in hk traveling 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

This is a picture of Me- George Manuel Oliveira, on new years day- 1-1-2015!

I just took this picture a few minutes ago.

Have a healthy and blessed new year!

~PEACE~


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Idk maybe I think your tractors sexy lol, nah just guess I had pictured something different in my mind. It's crazy to think how many people we probably pass everyday that we don't know we have probably talked.
> 
> Mind boggling I tell ya, mind boggling....


all the members I've met without seeing pictures of are totally different in person than what id expected. one guy i met a while back i totally wouldn't hang out with ever lol, but he was cool on the site.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 1, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> all the members I've met without seeing pictures of are totally different in person than what id expected. one guy i met a while back i totally wouldn't hang out with ever lol, but he was cool on the site.


 yeah, i've met one person from here so far, and like you said, nothing like what i had imagined they'd look like, but turned out to be super cool peoples, and was glad we met up..


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 1, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> I didn't know you were a hipster.


he used to be a metal head, or was it a punk look? either way the curly stash and the slick hair look good chewy.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 1, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, i've met one person from here so far, and like you said, nothing like what i had imagined they'd look like, but turned out to be super cool peoples, and was glad we met up..


well you'd meet more if you weren't driving so f'n fast. i saw a bum that looked like finn panhandling the other day. its funny how many people on the site don't really even grow. they just hang out here. i don't get that, lonely i guess lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3323298
> 
> This is a picture of Me- George Manuel Oliveira, on new years day- 1-1-2015!
> 
> ...


You look like you're up to no good George...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 1, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> well you'd meet more if you weren't driving so f'n fast. i saw a bum that looked like finn panhandling the other day. its funny how many people on the site don't really even grow. they just hang out here. i don't get that, lonely i guess lol


 yeah, it's just funny how you get a picture of what you think someone will look like in your head, and then when you finally meet them, it's usually nothing like what you'd imagined..
i've often thought about getting a shirt made of my avatar, and wear it out and about and see if anyone would recognize it.. that's be pretty funny..


----------



## Growan (Jan 1, 2015)

chewberto said:


> View attachment 3322455






Dyna Ryda said:


> I didn't know you were a hipster.


----------



## Growan (Jan 1, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> View attachment 3322743
> 
> 
> 
> @Growan


Dude. You look awesome with a smoke beard! 

I can't believe it took this long to break out the tweed!!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jan 1, 2015)

Growan said:


> Dude. You look awesome with a smoke beard!
> 
> I can't believe it took this long to break out the tweed!!



i remembered i kept putting it off lol

so i decided that day to go with it hahaha


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3323298
> 
> This is a picture of Me- George Manuel Oliveira, on new years day- 1-1-2015!
> 
> ...



dat angle tho


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> You look like you're up to no good George...


Yeah, I am a wannabe bad ass 

No, but seriously, I am just bored and home alone right now. 

I don't have much of a life, so I blog on the internet, because I like having intellectual discourse with all of you wonderful people.

I got a little smashed with My friends yesterday, but I don't have any plans for new years day.

~PEACE~


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yeah, I am a wannabe bad ass
> 
> No, but seriously, I am just bored and home alone right now.
> 
> ...


Bored at home alone, Why aren't you watching porn and jacking off all over the house? You need to take advantage of your free time...call a chat line or something. ....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yeah, I am a wannabe bad ass
> 
> No, but seriously, I am just bored and home alone right now.
> 
> ...


 you dying your hair george? or your goatee at least? looks a bit darker than the last time i saw it


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> dat angle tho


Whats wrong with that angle?

I think I look better from the side, so thats why I usually take pictures with My head turned.

If you want, I can take a picture just for you, at any way that you suggest: so how should I take My next selfie picture?

P.S. I can give a peace sign with My fingers, or maybe a middle finger? Why don't you tell Me what you want Me to do?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Bored at home alone, Why aren't you watching porn and jacking off all over the house? You need to take advantage of your free time...call a chat line or something. ....


It takes less then 20 minutes for Me to get erect, watch a porn, and bust a nut, haha. I guess I could go slow, but the point is to ejaculate.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> you dying your hair george? or your goatee at least? looks a bit darker than the last time i saw it


No, I am not dying My hair or goatee.

I am actually starting to get gray hair in the sides of My head, and the beard. I am going to be 30 years old this August of 2015.

It must be the lighting, lighting makes a huge difference.

~PEACE~


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No, I am not dying My hair or goatee.
> 
> I am actually starting to get gray hair in the sides of My head, and the beard. I am going to be 30 years old this August of 2015.
> 
> ...


 wait till you're 43, lol..
yeah, it is probably just the lighting.. i have a lot of grey, especially in my goatee, and i just noticed a new bit of grey in my beard the other week when i didn't shave.. i wasn't a happy camper..


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Whats wrong with that angle?
> 
> I think I look better from the side, so thats why I usually take pictures with My head turned.
> 
> ...



oh no im just saying lol but okay!

middle finger with head turned straight ill make it my sig or my profile pic if i want to confuse the fuck out of people lol


----------



## dashcues (Jan 1, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> wait till you're 43, lol..
> yeah, it is probably just the lighting.. i have a lot of grey, especially in my goatee, and i just noticed a new bit of grey in my beard the other week when i didn't shave.. i wasn't a happy camper..


I leave all my grey.I figure i earned 'em.
Happy New years


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year RIU.


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 1, 2015)

dirtsurfr said:


> Happy New Year RIU.


I wish we could go riding....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 1, 2015)

dirtsurfr said:


> Happy New Year RIU.





WHATFG said:


> I wish we could go riding....


 yeah, no shit, that thing is so beyond bad ass..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 1, 2015)

I might bring it to the BBQ in April.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> oh no im just saying lol but okay!
> 
> middle finger with head turned straight ill make it my sig or my profile pic if i want to confuse the fuck out of people lol




EDIT- I look so angry like that, haha. But I'm not angry, so thats why I take pictures with My head turned.

~PEACE~


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 1, 2015)

dirtsurfr said:


> I might bring it to the BBQ in April.


There's another bbq in April?


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jan 1, 2015)

we need a east coast bbq


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3323366
> 
> EDIT- I look so angry like that, haha. But I'm not angry, so thats why I take pictures with My head turned.
> 
> ~PEACE~



can i use that as my pic lmao but Photoshop the pinworm face on it


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 1, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> we need a east coast bbq


Then they'd have to have a Canadian party, and UK party and probably one in Spain as well...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> can i use that as my pic lmao but Photoshop the pinworm face on it


Sure, why not?

~PEACE~


----------



## dangledo (Jan 1, 2015)

@Nevaeh420 

Does that goatee smell like river trout? Looks like it might


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

dangledo said:


> @Nevaeh420
> 
> Does that goatee smell like river trout? Looks like it might


No, it smells like a spicy burrito.

Seriously, I just ate a spicy burrito, and thats what I can smell and taste, hah.

~PEACE~


----------



## dangledo (Jan 1, 2015)

Do you piss on it like a real goat would?
The stinkier the goatee, the more goat pussy you get.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Do you piss on it like a real goat would?
> The stinkier the goatee, the more goat pussy you get.


Nope, I can't say that I ever pissed on My goatee... sorry.

I am not interested in goat pussy, nor any animal besides women.

But, to be honest, I haven't had a girlfriend for about a year, and that was the last time I had sex.

I pleasure Myself, and I don't need to spend money on women, because I am single right now.

Its all good, I am content with My life right now.

~PEACE~


----------



## dangledo (Jan 1, 2015)

Go get yourself a rub-n-tug, for Christ's sake


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Go get yourself a rub-n-tug, for Christ's sake


I have never bought a whore, and I plan on keeping it that way.

Paying for sex is for... other people.

But, thanks for trying.

~PEACE~


----------



## doublejj (Jan 1, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> There's another bbq in April?


yeah around 4/20.
This was the last BBQ......


----------



## dangledo (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have never bought a whore, and I plan on keeping it that way.
> 
> Paying for sex is for... other people.
> 
> ...


Prostitution is one of the oldest professions, and you're judging them. 









Not very Christ like


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 1, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> Then they'd have to have a Canadian party, and UK party and probably one in Spain as well...


We already do! @KLITE and I go raving!! 
Edit. And of course smoking. We meet in weed clubs also!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3323366
> 
> EDIT- I look so angry like that, haha. But I'm not angry, so thats why I take pictures with My head turned.
> 
> ~PEACE~




If you move your head down and to your left a bit your selfie would look like this.



Do it!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

dangledo said:


> Prostitution is one of the oldest professions, and you're judging them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I am not judging prostitutes...

I said that paying for sex is for other people.

I could care less what people do with their genitals, as long as people have consensual sex. I am very opposed to rape, and I believe rapists should be sent to prison for their crime. 

If a woman (or man) wants to sell their body, that is none of My business. Also, I believe child molesters should be sent to prison also, but I am not a cop or a judge, so I don't get involved.

I don't believe prostitutes have a good job, and I believe they should get a new career, but to each their own.

But, if I am not mistaken, prostitution is legal in some countries? 

Some men are pigs.

~PEACE~


----------



## doublejj (Jan 1, 2015)

it's legal in Nev


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> If you move your head down and to your left a bit your selfie would look like this.
> 
> View attachment 3323463
> 
> Do it!




This selfie picture is from a few months ago, or so.

My goatee was longer then.

I was going to take a new picture, but the lighing in My house is bad, because its dark outside.

I don't need to look exactly like Jesus, in order to be the Prophet.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> If you move your head down and to your left a bit your selfie would look like this.
> 
> View attachment 3323463
> 
> Do it!




I believe this is the first "full body" selfie picture that I have ever taken on My smartphone.

Does this help?

EDIT- My mother is reading in the backround, and the dog is sleeping on My mothers bed.

~PEACE~


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2015)

First of all clean your room!

I was alluding to the fact that if you moved your head over in the other pic it'd look like you have a halo!

Happy new years Jorge!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3323514
> 
> I believe this is the first "full body" selfie picture that I have ever taken on My smartphone.
> 
> ...


Get out of your Mums bedroom!! 

I thought cleanliness was next to Godliness, so I guess she's protesting!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> First of all clean your room!
> 
> I was alluding to the fact that if you moved your head over in the other pic it'd look like you have a halo!
> 
> Happy new years Jorge!


Happy new years to you too, a senile fungus.

My Name is spelled "George", for the record. Like George Washington.

Thats not My room. I don't have a big enough mirror in My room to take that picture.

My mothers closet is one big mirror, so I went to My mothers room to take that selfie picture.

~PEACE~


----------



## sunni (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Happy new years to you too, a senile fungus.
> 
> My Name is spelled "George", for the record. Like George Washington.
> 
> ...


im having an ocd panic attack over here......


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Happy new years to you too, a senile fungus.
> 
> My Name is spelled "George", for the record. Like George Washington.
> 
> ...



You're half Portuguese?

My bad, in espanol George is Jorge, lo siento.


And damn, someone needs to clean that asap, it bothers me just looking at it lol


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Get out of your Mums bedroom!!
> 
> I thought cleanliness was next to Godliness, so I guess she's protesting!


I hang out with My mom all the time, we get along great.

I don't have a TV in My bedroom, so I go to My moms bedroom to watch TV. 

My mothers bedroom is not dirty, its just a cluttered little room. 

My mother owns a 2 family house, and we rent out the first floor to the tenents. All of the bedrooms in this house are like 10 feet by 10 feet, so its tight.

~PEACE~


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> yeah around 4/20.
> This was the last BBQ......
> View attachment 3323432


I want to go! Waaaaaan! But I wouldn't be able to bring anything across the border....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> You're half Portuguese?
> 
> My bad, in espanol George is Jorge, lo siento.
> 
> ...


Yes, George in Spanish is Jorge, but My Name is spelled as George.

Jorge, in Spanish, sounds like saying, "whore hey". And no one calls Me "whore hey". They call Me George.

I am not worried about it.

But, yes, My mothers room is cluttered: but My mothers bedroom is not dirty.

EDIT- Yes, I am half Portuguese, on My fathers side.

~PEACE~


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, George in Spanish is Jorge, but My Name is spelled as George.
> 
> Jorge, in Spanish, sounds like saying, "whore hey". And no one calls Me "whore hey". They call Me George.
> 
> ...



Actually, in Spanish, Jorge sounds just like you're saying Jorge, crazy I know!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 1, 2015)

Speaking of the homeless, has anyone seen Manliner or are we still in the clear ?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Speaking of the homeless, has anyone seen Manliner or are we still in the clear ?


Mainliner is blogging in My thread in the link below.


https://www.religiousforums.com/threads/who-believes-that-the-second-coming-of-christ-is-alive.168069/

I believe mainliner/bradburry got banned from RIU.

~PEACE~


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Mainliner is blogging in My thread in the link below.
> 
> 
> https://www.religiousforums.com/threads/who-believes-that-the-second-coming-of-christ-is-alive.168069/
> ...


Congratulations! You have your own stalker!! He's obsessed with you, it's creepy!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Congratulations! You have your own stalker!! He's obsessed with you, it's creepy!


Haha, you're so funny!

As long as no one is stalking Me in real life, I could care less who is following Me on the internet.

~PEACE~


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Haha, you're so funny!
> 
> As long as no one is stalking Me in real life, I could care less who is following Me on the internet.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Lol! No, you're funny! 
So, Internet stalkers are safe? As long as they are on the internet?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol! No, you're funny!
> So, Internet stalkers are safe? As long as they are on the internet?


Yes, I don't mind people following Me on the internet.

As long as people are not stalking Me in real life, I could care less who reads what I post on the internet.

I hope that many people read what I post on the internet. I hope that after I die, the majority of adults reads what I have been trying to disclose. I want to be the Prophet of My Spirituality, and I want My Spirituality to be the apex of spiritualities.

I don't mind mainliner/bradburry, because I don't have to reply to him. He is just a person with too much time on his hands, so he blogs on the internet. I usually don't get offended by what people say on the internet, because they don't know Me in real life. 

Bradburry/mainliner is not the worst person in the world. 

As I said, I could care less who follows Me on the internet.

~PEACE~


----------



## theexpress (Jan 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lol! No, you're funny!
> So, Internet stalkers are safe? As long as they are on the internet?


thats not you in ur avitar is it


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3323298
> 
> This is a picture of Me- George Manuel Oliveira, on new years day- 1-1-2015!
> 
> ...


Hah! Badass beard ese


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Haha, you're so funny!
> 
> As long as no one is stalking Me in real life, I could care less who is following Me on the internet.
> 
> ~PEACE~


What the fuck George so I have to stop stalking you in real life!


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 1, 2015)

Thought we had something going?!?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 2, 2015)

theexpress said:


> thats not you in ur avitar is it


How many years you been on RIU?


----------



## thatguytom (Jan 2, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Billy Mays is indeed not among us any longer.
> He was my friend. Lol someone's getting slap chopped over this.
> 
> View attachment 3310400


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 2, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Also did you know you have only seen reflections and pictures of yourself.. Do you have any idea what you actually look like? I'm really on this reflection kick gigs shed some refracted knowledge on me


use two mirrors the same size set at 90 degrees touching each other one in front and one to on the side both reflection surfaces facing you, its supposed to be the most accurate reflection you can get.


----------



## thatguytom (Jan 2, 2015)

We are made up of molecules and atoms which are controlled by or brain cells there's a little more scientific I can find it on book marks I'll post it to see it because i understand what they said don't mean I'll explain it that way..give me 3 min it truly proves that mind of matter... Our brain is the key to us seeing the images we se in faster than light and sound...


----------



## charface (Jan 2, 2015)

George you are beautiful. 
Is that a pit bull on the bed?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> How many years you been on RIU?


too msny


----------



## thatguytom (Jan 2, 2015)

Shit I'm high lol I thought the mirrors reflections and seeing image typed and misinterpreted it as quantum physics since read this some time ago...sorry to just seem out left field with this I'm just high skimming through looking for any useful tips or tricks to learn....knowledge is power my friends.. but here the link if anyone did want to still read it 40% could very possibly well be true other 60% seems way to farfetched.. enjoy and sorry again mindunleashed.con I believe forget can't copy paste when on site its story of quantum physics


----------



## Dankfactory (Jan 2, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, I don't mind people following Me on the internet.
> 
> As long as people are not stalking Me in real life, I could care less who reads what I post on the internet.
> 
> ...


The phrase is " I couldn't care less." This illustrates that it is impossible for you to care less than you currently do, because, currently, you don't even slightly care.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 2, 2015)

charface said:


> George you are beautiful.
> Is that a pit bull on the bed?


Thank you, charface, very much.

I would like to consider Myself as average, as far as looks go.

No, thats a little beagle on the bed. Her name is Reily.

Beautuful? Me? I'll take it, even if its coming from a man, haha. Thanks again.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dankfactory said:


> The phrase is " I couldn't care less." This illustrates that it is impossible for you to care less than you currently do, because, currently, you don't even slightly care.


Yeah, your talking about semantics.

I believe most people understood what I was trying to say. 

So, next time, I should say, "I couldn't care less"? Instead of, "I could care less"?

I do want to use proper English, but English was My worst subject in school.

~PEACE~


----------



## Growan (Jan 2, 2015)

dirtsurfr said:


> I might bring it to the BBQ in April.





WHATFG said:


> There's another bbq in April?


Is @april ok with this?!? I know she's a mod and all, but surely her remit doesn't go THAT far


WHATFG said:


> Then they'd have to have a Canadian party, and UK party and probably one in Spain as well...


i know exactly what the uk party would go like:

Brit: Alright, cunts, who wants a bang on this?
Limey: Fuck off you faggot! I aint banging you!
Roast Beef: You daft twat, he's offering you a go on his spliff!
Crown's Clown: You're all a bunch of darkies, i ain't smoking with none of you wankers!

From that point on it would degenerate into racial intolerance, homophobia and general base language.

Rule Britannia!


----------



## spek9 (Jan 3, 2015)

spek, planting some clones. This is a UBC Chemo clone that was put in my aerocloner 19 days ago. Pic taken today (Jan 03, 2015).



-spek


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2015)

Cool shorts bro. 

Nice roots too!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 3, 2015)

@Nevaeh420 I always thought you were a little hottie. Gimme one night and I'll flip you to the dark side....you'll be seeing more than ufos


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3323514
> 
> I believe this is the first "full body" selfie picture that I have ever taken on My smartphone.
> 
> ...


Why are you taking selfies in your mom's room?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Why are you taking selfies in your mom's room?


Because it's kinky?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 3, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> @Nevaeh420 I always thought you were a little hottie. Gimme one night and I'll flip you to the dark side....you'll be seeing more than ufos


Bwahahaha! Good to see you around again.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 3, 2015)

theexpress said:


> thats not you in ur avitar is it


Put your God damn cock back in your pants!


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 3, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> @Nevaeh420 I always thought you were a little hottie. Gimme one night and I'll flip you to the dark side....you'll be seeing more than ufos


HahahaH


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2015)

I cut my hair.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I cut my hair.
> 
> View attachment 3332460


Man, you look completely different than you did in earlier pictures.
Respectable comes to mind.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2015)

Great! That's the idea. I figure the people at the Spanish consulate will look at me better like this. It's funny I've never really wanted anyone's approval before, but I really want to get theirs.


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 15, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I cut my hair.
> 
> View attachment 3332460


U look high!


----------



## sunni (Jan 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I cut my hair.
> 
> View attachment 3332460


hm... i like it but i was really used to how you used to look before


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 16, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> View attachment 3323514
> 
> I believe this is the first "full body" selfie picture that I have ever taken on My smartphone.
> 
> ...



This proves a picture is worth a thousand words

Thanks for sharing



PS Anyone ever told you you look like Freddie?


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 16, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> This proves a picture is worth a thousand words
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 16, 2015)

That's me in the middle but what yall don't know is I'm actually rubbing one out while they took this pic, that's why you see the guy on the left staring at my Johnson! He loved it...


Here I am again but, this time in court because of the aforementioned public jerk off session. That's why I'm wearing my catholic father shirt to try and throw them off like I'm a saint and not just the true wank off artist that I am.


----------



## RB86 (Jan 17, 2015)

Going out!! Heeeeeeyyyy


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 17, 2015)

OMG...ur like... beautiful.


----------



## april (Jan 17, 2015)

Holy shit u look hot rainbow!! Go get that ass liked! !


----------



## ebgood (Jan 17, 2015)

RB86 said:


> Going out!! HeeeeeeyyyyView attachment 3333850


DAYUMMM


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 17, 2015)

@Dyna Ryda
@UncleBuck @Doer @londonfog
@ChesusRice


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2015)

Damn I don't remember RB looking like that! Looking good!


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 17, 2015)

april said:


> Holy shit u look hot rainbow!! Go get that ass liked! !


Hail the pickle queen!


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 17, 2015)

RB86 said:


> Going out!! HeeeeeeyyyyView attachment 3333850


you may have shingles, I need to examine you.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> Going out!! HeeeeeeyyyyView attachment 3333850


I want you to know that I appreciate the way you look..


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)

I usually wouldn't dream of doing this but Ive got nothing to hide or worry about at the mo.


----------



## sunni (Jan 18, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> View attachment 3333992 I usually wouldn't dream of doing this but Ive got nothing to hide or worry about at the mo.


great pic really neat mirror too i like it!


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> great pic really neat mirror too i like it!


Cheers Sunni, Its not in my nature to display photos of what I do and defo not of myself usually. So many of the people have made the effort to give the personal touch that I thought, why not.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 18, 2015)

sunni said:


> great pic really neat mirror too i like it!


And, what is that thing in the right corner of the ceiling?


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> And, what is that thing in the right corner of the ceiling?


Just the tops of the pull cords for the light and the shower of my bathroom. Why, what did you imagine it to be?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 18, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> Just the tops of the pull cords for the light and the shower of my bathroom. Why, what did you imagine it to be?


I had no clue, othe than probably European? One thought was a fancy air freshener, or vent.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> I had no clue, othe than probably European? One thought was a fancy air freshener, or vent.


Yeah, I'm from England. After you asked I started wishing it was something more interesting like the controll mechanism for a secret door to my dream lab, Aaaah sweet fantasy.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)

Seriously loving some of the pictures through this thread. Bloody brilliant to see the rogues gallery is made up of such good faces!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I cut my hair.
> 
> View attachment 3332460


NERD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 19, 2015)

@chewberto
Do you live in LBC and bang a girl named Rachael?


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Jan 19, 2015)

Gahhh dang.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 19, 2015)

bigboyfly713 said:


> Gahhh dang.


Lmao it happens to the best of us.


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 19, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> @chewberto
> Do you live in LBC and bang a girl named Rachael?


What is LBC?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 19, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> What is LBC?


a county in Cali


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 19, 2015)

Long Beach?


----------



## chewberto (Jan 19, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> @chewberto
> Do you live in LBC and bang a girl named Rachael?


What? Lol! No.... I might have in the past, but I was never good at remembering the names of girls I banged so...


----------



## chewberto (Feb 26, 2015)

april said:


> Holy shit u look hot rainbow!! Go get that ass licked! !


 fixed it... Liked and licked can be tricky to use in a sentence...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 26, 2015)

bigboyfly713 said:


> Gahhh dang.


That's when you know it's a good hit..


----------



## april (Feb 26, 2015)

chewberto said:


> fixed it... Liked and licked can be tricky to use in a sentence...


Lol thank u !!..but my real issue is trying to quote and leave comments...
for whatever reason my phone randomly picks a word from the quote I'm commenting on and inserts half of the word I'm spelling in it...or the word I'm attempting to write keeps changing to random words...

I'd much rather play in dirt ..lol


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 26, 2015)

RB86 said:


> Going out!! HeeeeeeyyyyView attachment 3333850


nice eyes, but you had me at "bewbs"


----------



## tytheguy111 (Feb 26, 2015)

@Navaeh420 

Did u take Danny's 
offer???

Do u have loose farts???

Are you seeing more then ufos?

Wasn't that the best pickup line you've ever heard??? 

Questions need answered man I just saw that when I was looking for my picture I put on here to see if my hat was on the rack in the background lol and I saw that and shit man that was the best attempt to hook up here hahaha


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 26, 2015)

RB86 said:


> Going out!! HeeeeeeyyyyView attachment 3333850


Going out huh ... next time when u go out hit me up we go out together ...


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 26, 2015)

i,m trying to post pic's of me but i can't straight from my PC ... the only option i think is to convert them in HTML and throw them as a code .... do anyone have good HTML convertor in mind?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 26, 2015)

BigHulk said:


> i,m trying to post pic's of me but i can't straight from my PC ... the only option i think is to convert them in HTML and throw them as a code .... do anyone have good HTML convertor in mind?


upload to photobucket and then embed them here


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 26, 2015)

Lol


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 27, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> upload to photobucket and then embed them here


TNX Dyna ...
so here I am ... my pick ... i,m doing my mohavk to shave my gray hair from the sides lol
I cover my friends face on purpose ... he was passing out anyways that's how drunk he was lol









Me with a bold head lol 







and my avatar








I try to pick a pictures to have some kind of shades on my face so it's harder for law enforcement to recognize me hehehehhe


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Im in the elevator!! I got stuck in it twice.50mins and 1 hr 20.
> 
> Going down anyone?View attachment 3281875


Going down huh? is taht a proposition ? 
going down on you anytime 
JK

HERE'S another pic of me this time i said fuck it i won't put a pic with shades on lol


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> hha love it. heres me and Thor View attachment 3158809


sunni u r cute little thing aren't ya


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 27, 2015)

potpimp said:


> This is your brain on weed: View attachment 3159808


that's my brain every day ... JK


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 27, 2015)

BigHulk said:


> Going down huh? is taht a proposition ?
> going down on you anytime
> JK
> 
> HERE'S another pic of me this time i said fuck it i won't put a pic with shades on lol



i will put my penis in your ear anytime you ask politely.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 27, 2015)

i had a bad hair day??


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 27, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i will put my penis in your ear anytime you ask politely.


HAHAHAHAHAH WTF MAN


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 27, 2015)

james2500 said:


> Mt Rainier is behind me......liked the flower better, Mt Rainier, and my favorite, some friends at a stargazing party.
> 
> View attachment 3225499View attachment 3225500 View attachment 3225501


that is awesome man ... i like trips like that ... one of my hobby's is photography ... i recently bought Canon rebel t5i cool little toy , pics quality is amazing. this summer i am planing to make trip like that to photograph some cool landscape


----------



## sunni (Feb 27, 2015)

BigHulk said:


> sunni u r cute little thing aren't ya


thank you for the compliment !


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> thank you for the compliment !


no mention Sunni u well deserve it ... BTW u have a cool dog....
if u wanna c pics of me I post them page or two pages before this one but don't get scared when u c them hahahahah


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm in this video. It was shot in numerous locations in London in 2004. Let's see if you can find me!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2015)

I move to Spain today. . I'll look for you.


----------



## gunnar&carey (Feb 27, 2015)

I think this is about two years ago just doin some work


----------



## april (Feb 27, 2015)

Very handsome!! 
Also fixed ur pic ♡


----------



## april (Feb 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm in this video. It was shot in numerous locations in London in 2004. Let's see if you can find me!


Ok i need a clue....


----------



## gunnar&carey (Feb 27, 2015)

april said:


> Very handsome!!
> Also fixed ur pic ♡


 lol who me? Lets see ur self here we have nothing to hide


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I cut my hair.
> 
> View attachment 3332460


 Lol 360 with out it. Looking good jig


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm in this video. It was shot in numerous locations in London in 2004. Let's see if you can find me!


Blonde on the steps?


----------



## april (Feb 27, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> lol who me? Lets see ur self here we have nothing to hide


oh ur 2 cute...yes u hun!!
Lol u sure about ur request...


----------



## april (Feb 27, 2015)

Winter 2015 !!!


----------



## gunnar&carey (Feb 27, 2015)

april said:


> oh ur 2 cute...yes u hun!!
> Lol u sure about ur request...


Im adventurous so yes i am sure lets see the pretty smile hiding behind the day of the dead drawing


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 27, 2015)

april said:


> yum stoner chicks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gunnar&carey (Feb 27, 2015)

april said:


> Winter 2015 !!!


Ladies and not so gentle men may i introduce to u snow bunny of 2015! Lol u look very warm, ur smile warmed me up


----------



## april (Feb 27, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Ladies and not so gentle men may i introduce to u snow bunny of 2015! Lol u look very warm, ur smile warmed me up


And ur kind words warm mine! ♡
Parkas are seriously hot...♡


----------



## gunnar&carey (Feb 27, 2015)

april said:


> And ur kind words warm mine! ♡
> Parkas are seriously hot...♡


So is my chest


----------



## seek guy (Feb 27, 2015)

In kansas at the state capital building


----------



## april (Feb 27, 2015)

seek guy said:


> View attachment 3360587 In kansas at the state capital building


Great pic!! u truly have lovely lips...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey seek guy, what does your name mean?


----------



## seek guy (Feb 27, 2015)

april said:


> Great pic!! u truly have lovely lips...


Thank you my wife likes them also lol


----------



## seek guy (Feb 27, 2015)

esh said:


> Hey seek guy, what does your name mean?


It was suppose to be SEK GUY cuz I live n south east kansas n they wont let me change it


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 27, 2015)

seek guy said:


> It was suppose to be SEK GUY cuz I live n south east kansas n they wont let me change it


lol that sucks, funny, but still sucks man


----------



## seek guy (Feb 27, 2015)

[QUOTGary Goodson, post: 11356386, member: 885626"]lol that sucks, funny, but still sucks man[/QUOTE]
Damn spell checker got me - basturd


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 27, 2015)

> Damn spell checker got me - basturd


Yea that shit happens to me all the time, I feel you. Can't believe they won't let you take 1 letter out though


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 27, 2015)

Me on a raid.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Feb 27, 2015)

BigHulk said:


> Going down huh? is taht a proposition ?
> going down on you anytime
> JK
> 
> HERE'S another pic of me this time i said fuck it i won't put a pic with shades on lol


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 27, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


>


hahaha yea i do ... i don't have recent pic of me ... weight 230lb and i bench press my weight 10 times ... last month i've been slacking but i'm planing to go back and hit hard


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 27, 2015)

april said:


> Ok i need a clue....


Ok, here's the clue. I wasn't an extra. I was cast due to a skill that I have.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok, here's the clue. I wasn't an extra. I was cast due to a skill that I have.


On the moped.


----------



## april (Feb 27, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> On the moped.


I was just gonna say this...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 27, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> On the moped.


Plus rep!! Yes I was the stunt rider and was cast because I hold a bike license. 

Well spotted eagle eyes!!

It's at 1:40 in the video. I had to hang around all day for that clip. Pay was very good. Shania was really tired and irritable by the evening scene with the chandelier. Luckily my work was done by then.


----------



## april (Feb 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Plus rep!! Yes I was the stunt rider and was cast because I hold a bike license.
> 
> Well spotted eagle eyes!!
> 
> It's at 1:40 in the video. I had to hang around all day for that clip. Pay was very good. Shania was really tired and irritable by the evening scene with the chandelier. Luckily my work was done by then.


That's freaking awesome! No ur awesome!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 27, 2015)

dirtsurfr said:


> Me on a raid.View attachment 3360687


I think it's about time to switch out that baking soda.


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 27, 2015)

Milovan said:


> My latest girl likes to play around in the kitchen.
> Here she is licking her own butt!
> .
> View attachment 3360681
> ...





sunni said:


> oh yeah i forgot to do that


hahahahha i bumped in to that post on other thread ... she remind me of sunni kinda ....
sunni ... my home skelet ... i just wanna sey that if u can lick ur butt with ur tongue u r my favorite magician ...
JK Sunni , no offense


----------



## Doobius1 (Feb 27, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok, here's the clue. I wasn't an extra. I was cast due to a skill that I have.


But what Im sure we all really wanna know is...did Mark McGrath give you a little grab?


----------



## mainliner (Mar 1, 2015)

lmao!!


----------



## WHATFG (Mar 1, 2015)

nice teeth


----------



## Growan (Mar 1, 2015)

mainliner said:


> View attachment 3362184 View attachment 3362185 View attachment 3362186 View attachment 3362187lmao!!View attachment 3362188


Fair play, man. Put it out there!


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 1, 2015)

mainliner said:


> View attachment 3362184 View attachment 3362185 View attachment 3362186 View attachment 3362187lmao!!View attachment 3362188



Justin Bieber?

We've got the Biebs over here guys!

Edit: just kidding mainliner, you looked like you were a respectable young man, what ever happened?


----------



## mainliner (Mar 1, 2015)

I joined riu ha !!

such a strange rock be live on 

i suspect some special riu photoshopping in the future lol

whatever man 

i had to chop my sister out without argument


----------



## mainliner (Mar 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> View attachment 3362232
> 
> View attachment 3362233
> 
> ...


just senile now lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 1, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> nice teeth


Yeah they were, 20 years ago!! He's prob had them half knocked out by now! 


Jk


----------



## seek guy (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## mainliner (Mar 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah they were, 20 years ago!! He's prob had them half knocked out by now!
> 
> 
> Jk


lol
one gold tooth at the front  


bling !!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 1, 2015)

mainliner said:


> lol
> one gold tooth at the front
> 
> 
> bling !!


I knew it!


----------



## mainliner (Mar 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I knew it!


im getting a platinum one next to it 


permanent eternal jewellery for the mainone ya knows 

XxX


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 1, 2015)

mainliner said:


> im getting a platinum one next to it
> 
> 
> permanent eternal jewellery for the mainone ya knows
> ...


The NHS aren't paying for that. You must be from Essex !!


----------



## mainliner (Mar 1, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> The NHS aren't paying for that. You must be from Essex !!


 look closer to Blackpool


----------



## wascaptain (Mar 2, 2015)

me and the wife at a mardi gras get together. i am high as a kite. she dont par take but she got a glass of wine in her!


----------



## seek guy (Mar 2, 2015)

wascaptain said:


> me and the wife at a mardi gras get together. i am high as a kite. she dont par take but she got a glass of wine in her!


Did she earn those beads lol - can only imagine how fun tht is to be at


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 2, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> View attachment 3362232
> 
> View attachment 3362233
> 
> ...



ever seen that 70s show???

then you know who u look like i aint gonna say it lol


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 2, 2015)

@mainliner 

ur teenage pic looks like me when i was just a youngin (14 lol) except ive always had wide shoulders at 18 there as wide as a fridge 

but u look like my brother n that's weird lol


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 2, 2015)

BigHulk said:


> hahaha yea i do ... i don't have recent pic of me ... weight 230lb and i bench press my weight 10 times ... last month i've been slacking but i'm planing to go back and hit hard



lol i got to 250 (my weight at the time) and said fuck it i can lift a fellow fat ass and thats good enough to me 

now im up to 175ish from doing jack shit for a year lol im trying to lose weight and i cant if i try to max out cuz it just makes me look fatter lol 

i might cycle on test when i lose about 20 to 30 more pounds and then bulk up and try to max at 550 when im 21 if i dont join the service (they might not be roid friendly)


----------



## bellcore (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 2, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> @mainliner
> 
> 
> but u look like my brother n that's weird lol


It's your brother from another mother!  lol


----------



## vro (Mar 2, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> lol i got to 250 (my weight at the time) and said fuck it i can lift a fellow fat ass and thats good enough to me
> 
> now im up to 175ish from doing jack shit for a year lol im trying to lose weight and i cant if i try to max out cuz it just makes me look fatter lol
> 
> i might cycle on test when i lose about 20 to 30 more pounds and then bulk up and try to max at 550 when im 21 if i dont join the service (they might not be roid friendly)


why the fuck are you taking gear if you dont compete or anything? you gain nothing from this, you look good for a short amount of time and when you stop you are going to be bald fat and shitty looking. dont do this shit seriously


----------



## mainliner (Mar 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's your brother from another mother!  lol


where r your pics ?
iv heard a abit hot !! Lol

that is if you r wooooman


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 2, 2015)

mainliner said:


> where r your pics ?
> iv heard a abit hot !! Lol
> 
> that is if you r wooooman


I'm a bloke actually and I bet I've got a bigger cock than you!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm a bloke actually and I bet I've got a bigger cock than you!


Aww...how cute...Do they come in grown-up sizes too?


----------



## hydroMD (Mar 2, 2015)

sunni said:


>


You strike an eerie resemblence to my girlfriend.. maybe its just the pic  could literally be sisters... id post a pic of her on here but she would cut my balls off


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm a bloke actually and I bet I've got a bigger cock than you!


Cool.... Cool....

Wait


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm a bloke actually and I bet I've got a bigger cock than you!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## mainliner (Mar 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm a bloke actually and I bet I've got a bigger cock than you!


well after some profile noseying you are indeed .................. Pussy correct 





young immature " measuring cocks joke " gave you away darling  XxX


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2015)

mainliner said:


> well after some profile noseying you are indeed .................. Pussy correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 2, 2015)

vro said:


> why the fuck are you taking gear if you dont compete or anything? you gain nothing from this, you look good for a short amount of time and when you stop you are going to be bald fat and shitty looking. dont do this shit seriously


Nae mate

I'm gonna take it to go over the wall of my natural muscle limit

And then when maximum override is confirmed I will achieve the true pinical of success that so many down play yet secretly crave like hell hounds whom haven't had the delightful chow of the imprisoned and damned for weeks ,

Shreks love

Shrek is true
Shrek is drug
Shrek whom never shall be farquad

For being farquad is the root cause of our hustled and panicked furry to live life fast like little ants scurrying waiting for the queen to fuck them before they die a farquad death

For not only they die a farquad death

Farquad IS death
FARQUAD IS NIGHT

THE NIGHT IS NIGH FROM THE RECKONING EYE WHOM SHALL PREVAIL THE VEIL OF HAIL

but never

EVER to be stale dear sir

So I bid you a farewell for I am so board I wrote this shit

In a mystic and rhythmic form

Wow lol I wrote that for no reason just rambled a bunch of b.s. like how you say steroids do that lol

I know someone who cycled for 20 years almost and he aint fat or bald lol and he looks younger then his age

Welp off to the anti farquad meeting I guess m8

Gonna fuck me a split tale in daisy dukes n shit!


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> You strike an eerie resemblence to my girlfriend.. maybe its just the pic  could literally be sisters... id post a pic of her on here but she would cut my balls off


omg crazy!


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 3, 2015)

This is how I woke up this morning... The damn dog thinks my head is a pillow


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 3, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> View attachment 3360564 I think this is about two years ago just doin some work


is that a torch on the window? I want one, if it is.


----------



## mainliner (Mar 3, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Nae mate
> 
> I'm gonna take it to go over the wall of my natural muscle limit
> 
> ...


lol wot u talkin bout little brother


----------



## gunnar&carey (Mar 3, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> is that a torch on the window? I want one, if it is.


Ya i was sweating copper


----------



## HoLE (Mar 3, 2015)

HoLE said:


> *here's me*,,around *26* years ago on *acid *at a variety store my buddy worked at,,*My name is Ed,,I grow and smoke*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow how 26 years can fly by

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## mainliner (Mar 3, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> @mainliner
> 
> ur teenage pic looks like me when i was just a youngin (14 lol) except ive always had wide shoulders at 18 there as wide as a fridge
> 
> but u look like my brother n that's weird lol


 and iv just recently lost about 1¾ stone ....... Even weirder


----------



## WHATFG (Mar 3, 2015)

mainliner said:


> and iv just recently lost about 1¾ stone ....... Even weirder


Is that about a pound?


----------



## april (Mar 3, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> Is that about a pound?


He emptied his pockets..


----------



## mainliner (Mar 3, 2015)

I dunno?


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 3, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Ya i was sweating copper


What kind of torch is that?


----------



## gunnar&carey (Mar 3, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> What kind of torch is that?


Oh i dont remember some map gas home depot shit lol


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 3, 2015)

gunnar&carey said:


> Oh i dont remember some map gas home depot shit lol


Oh never mind mapp is too hot.. sorry to bother you.. the torch looked pretty cool.. I was wondering for dabs..


----------



## gunnar&carey (Mar 3, 2015)

Haha ur


ODanksta said:


> Oh never mind mapp is too hot.. sorry to bother you.. the torch looked pretty cool.. I was wondering for dabs..


ur Good bro


----------



## potpimp (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow April!!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 3, 2015)

potpimp said:


> Wow April!!!


Hello! Where have you been hiding?


----------



## april (Mar 3, 2015)

potpimp said:


> Wow April!!!




Hey handsome ♡

How are u?


----------



## potpimp (Mar 3, 2015)

Just been busy. I still come on here and do some modding but mostly don't post unless it's to compliment a super hot woman like April or some frosty buds - which I have not been able to grow in the last two years.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 3, 2015)

april said:


> Hey handsome ♡
> 
> How are u?


Hey darlin'!! Just been busy working on my new job and making plans to move to Colorado when I get transferred there.


----------



## april (Mar 3, 2015)

potpimp said:


> Just been busy. I still come on here and do some modding but mostly don't post unless it's to compliment a super hot woman like April or some frosty buds - which I have not been able to grow in the last two years.


Haha well thank u. 
I wish I could share my frosty BC buds with vous♡

U being good? Why no grow?


----------



## Joedank (Mar 3, 2015)

potpimp said:


> Just been busy. I still come on here and do some modding but mostly don't post unless it's to compliment a super hot woman like April or some frosty buds - which I have not been able to grow in the last two years.


i miss your grows!!! 
we used to banter a bit wondered what your doing !!?look me up when your in rado we gotta blaze one


----------



## potpimp (Mar 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i miss your grows!!!
> we used to banter a bit wondered what your doing !!?look me up when your in rado we gotta blaze one


Yeah man, I miss my grows too, LOL. Where's rado?


----------



## Joedank (Mar 3, 2015)

potpimp said:


> Yeah man, I miss my grows too, LOL. Where's rado?


ColoRADO


----------



## potpimp (Mar 3, 2015)

Ah yes, absolutely bro!! I applied for a job in the Springs and it's doubtful anybody else is more qualified so we're starting to pack.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2015)

potpimp said:


> *it's doubtful anybody else is more qualified*


Just tossing out a guess here.

Pimp ?


----------



## potpimp (Mar 3, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just tossing out a guess here.
> 
> Pimp ?


Not being arrogant but I have 40 years experience and quite a resume so I'm betting that there's not many people that have those going for them.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh what the hell...Why not...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 3, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Oh what the hell...Why not...


Love the hat!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 3, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Love the hat!


My gardening hat...for some reason, I like to wear it while I'm gardening indoors too? 

We'll just call it my "thinking cap"


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 3, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> My gardening hat...for some reason, I like to wear it while I'm gardening indoors too?
> 
> We'll just call it my "thinking cap"


Yeah I know what you mean. I've got one too but people don't believe I wear a Russian fur hat all year round!


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't mind posting my picture on here because if a LEO wants me, they already got me... But what scares me a facial recognition that facebook uses to tag your photos. That shit is just scary


----------



## BigHulk (Mar 4, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> lol i got to 250 (my weight at the time) and said fuck it i can lift a fellow fat ass and thats good enough to me
> 
> now im up to 175ish from doing jack shit for a year lol im trying to lose weight and i cant if i try to max out cuz it just makes me look fatter lol
> 
> i might cycle on test when i lose about 20 to 30 more pounds and then bulk up and try to max at 550 when im 21 if i dont join the service (they might not be roid friendly)


i've been slacking lately with gym to be honest ... and gain some unwanted pounds ...i was thinking about starting preatty soon a thread about my 3 months or my 6 months transformation .... and show my progress ... the whole thing ... body weight ... fat percentage... diet .. and workout routine ... etc ... i think that would be cool .. i did that few times in my life ... from slightly overweight to six pack and muscles in 6 months ... now i'm 34 and lazier then ever so we will c how that would go


----------



## mainliner (Mar 4, 2015)

all the excuses lol

put your picks on !!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 4, 2015)

Gangsta


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 4, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Oh what the hell...Why not...


I had you pegged as like a late 40 year old...you must be mature for your age.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 4, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> I had you pegged as like a late 40 year old...you must be mature for your age.


Calling me old, bro? Haha, maybe not mature for my age, but intelligent in general perhaps? 

I kid, I kid...I'm as dumb as a doorknob...


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 4, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Calling me old, bro? Haha, maybe not mature for my age, but intelligent in general perhaps?
> 
> I kid, I kid...I'm as dumb as a doorknob...


I think door knobs are rather refined.

_Doorknob_: Read the directions and directly you will be directed in the right direction. 

_Doorknob_: D'ooooh! 
_Alice_: Oh! I beg your pardon... 
_Doorknob_: Whew. Quite all right, but you did give me quite a turn. 
_Alice_: You see, I was following... 
_Doorknob_: Rather good, what? Doorknob? Turn? Since one good turn deserves another, what can I do for you? 

_Alice_: I simply must get through! 
_Doorknob_: Sorry, you're much too big. Simply impassible. 
_Alice_: You mean impossible? 
_Doorknob_: No, impassible. Nothing's impossible. 

[_Alice reaches the door to escape from the mob_] 
_Doorknob_: [_tries to open the door_] D'oh! I'm - still locked, you know! 
_Alice_: [_in horror_] But the queen! I simply *must* get out! 
_Doorknob_: [_chuckles_] But you *are* outside. 
_Alice_: [_releases her grip on the Doorknob_] What? 
_Doorknob_: [_opens his mouth_] See for yourself. 
[_Alice sees through his mouth and sees herself asleep with Dinah also sleeping on her lap by a tree in a beautiful meadow_] 
_Alice_: Why - why that's me! I'm asleep! 
_Queen of Hearts_: [_shouting from a distance, advancing toward Alice along with a mob of other characters_] Don't let her get away! Off with her head! 
_Alice_: [_in terror, through the Doorknob's mouth_] Alice, wake up! Please, wake up, Alice! 
_Queen of Hearts_: [_comes closer with the rest of the mob_] Off with her head! 
_Alice_: Alice! Please, wake up, Alice! 
[_as the mob draws nearer, the screen goes into swirling multicolor until it shows Alice sleeping by the tree_] 
_Alice_: [_voiceover_] Alice! Alice! Alice! 
_Alice's sister_: [_changes to her sister's_] Alice! Alice! Will you kindly pay attention and recite your lesson? 

_Alice_: [_drinks from bottle_] Mmm... tastes like cherry tart. 
[_shrinks down_] 
_Alice_: Custard. 
[_shrinks down_] 
_Alice_: Pineapple. 
[_shrinks down_] 
_Alice_: Roast turkey. 
[_now at minimum size_] 
_Alice_: Goodness! What did I do? 
_Doorknob_: [_chuckles_] You almost went out like a candle! 
_Alice_: But look, I'm just the right size! 
_Doorknob_: Oh - no use. 
[_laughs_] 
_Doorknob_: I forgot to tell you. 
[_laughs_] 
_Doorknob_: I'm locked! 
[_laughs_] 
_Alice_: Oh, no! 
_Doorknob_: But of course, you've got the key, so... 
_Alice_: What key? 
_Doorknob_: Now, don't tell me you've left it up there!


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 5, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Gangsta
> View attachment 3364648
> View attachment 3364650


OMG what an adorable kid *Grabs and gives hug and feeds giant meal* (I was a skinny kid too


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 5, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Oh what the hell...Why not...


I like the hat too. You look very serious. maybe thinking since you're wearing the thinking cap? Good beard.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 5, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3365557


stick your finger in the power point?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> stick your finger in the power point?


I took the blue pill


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 6, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3365557




AHHHHH MY GODDAMN EYES JESUS CHRIST M8¡¡!!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 6, 2015)

BigHulk said:


> i've been slacking lately with gym to be honest ... and gain some unwanted pounds ...i was thinking about starting preatty soon a thread about my 3 months or my 6 months transformation .... and show my progress ... the whole thing ... body weight ... fat percentage... diet .. and workout routine ... etc ... i think that would be cool .. i did that few times in my life ... from slightly overweight to six pack and muscles in 6 months ... now i'm 34 and lazier then ever so we will c how that would go




Its been not but just 3 months since I started eating around 700 to 1200 calories a day 

Im 220ish now one week ill be 214 and the next ill be 225 lol


Like the past 2 weeks I didn't do much and ate a shit load now im 227.8 lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 6, 2015)

@tytheguy111 Ty unless I'm missing something, if you've been eating 1000 calories a day average for 3 months and not losing any weight there is a problem somewhere.

_"In practice, Auschwitz prisoners with less physically demanding labor assignments received approximately 1,300 calories per day, while those engaged in hard labor received approximately 1,700. After several weeks on such starvation rations in the camp, most prisoners began to experience organic deterioration that led to the so-called "Muzulman" state, extreme physical exhaustion that ended in death."_


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 6, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> @tytheguy111 Ty unless I'm missing something, if you've been eating 1000 calories a day average for 3 months and not losing any weight there is a problem somewhere.
> 
> _"In practice, Auschwitz prisoners with less physically demanding labor assignments received approximately 1,300 calories per day, while those engaged in hard labor received approximately 1,700. After several weeks on such starvation rations in the camp, most prisoners began to experience organic deterioration that led to the so-called "Muzulman" state, extreme physical exhaustion that ended in death."_




Well there either panzis

Or my jew heritage is protecting me

Ill show you my calorie book that says what all I ate

I kinda like the feeling of being hungry now lol


But heres the book and an example of what I eat for a week:


 
 


Lol thats my hasty hand writing 


But anyways the numbers next to the food are the calories 

Do the math lol 

The second pic reminds me I have to add them up lol


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 6, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> @tytheguy111 Ty unless I'm missing something, if you've been eating 1000 calories a day average for 3 months and not losing any weight there is a problem somewhere.
> 
> _"In practice, Auschwitz prisoners with less physically demanding labor assignments received approximately 1,300 calories per day, while those engaged in hard labor received approximately 1,700. After several weeks on such starvation rations in the camp, most prisoners began to experience organic deterioration that led to the so-called "Muzulman" state, extreme physical exhaustion that ended in death."_




I have lost weight about 35 pounds so pretty much 10 pounds a month

I still workout but I dont do strength anymore since last month cuz it's a waste of calories and I technically don't lose pounds I mean I look skinnier but after two weeks I stay at the same weight or gain a few pounds from lifting alone

So I just do alot of cardio

And I take my vitamins lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Well there either panzis
> 
> Or my jew heritage is protecting me
> 
> ...


Coffee @350 calories??! It has more cal than the shake. What do you put in it?


----------



## dangledo (Mar 6, 2015)

wtf's a banna?


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 6, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> I have lost weight about 35 pounds so pretty much 10 pounds a month
> 
> I still workout but I dont do strength anymore since last month cuz it's a waste of calories and I technically don't lose pounds I mean I look skinnier but after two weeks I stay at the same weight or gain a few pounds from lifting alone
> 
> ...


Way to go TY!! 35 pounds lost is substantial. If you don't mind me asking, how much more? You may have to adjust your food intake to get those last pounds off. I can help you with that. Stick to lean proteins (more if you're building muscle) and to shed fat: at least one hour card at target heart rate daily. Simple math. Burn more than you consume. YOu can figure out your target heartrate and how much you burn on various websites. You're male and young so if you stick with it, the weight should come off. 

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Coffee @350 calories??! It has more cal than the shake. What do you put in it?


like really..coffee is 5 calories....


----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2015)

you can get my fitness pal on your phone...much easier than writing it all down


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> you can get my fitness pal on your phone...much easier than writing it all down


I use that one. @tytheguy111 MFP remembers what you eat so you don't have to log it each and every time. A handy app really.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2015)

vro said:


> why the fuck are you taking gear if you dont compete or anything? you gain nothing from this, you look good for a short amount of time and when you stop you are going to be bald fat and shitty looking. dont do this shit seriously


Well I hate to contradict you because I agree with your general assessment, but you can gain a brain tumor from it.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Coffee @350 calories??! It has more cal than the shake. What do you put in it?




I drink 3 big ass glasses and use half a quart jar of sugar


----------



## HoLE (Mar 6, 2015)

hey,,,is this PICTURE OF YOURSELF or frikkin Jenny Craig?

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> you can get my fitness pal on your phone...much easier than writing it all down





Hookabelly said:


> I use that one. @tytheguy111 MFP remembers what you eat so you don't have to log it each and every time. A handy app really.




:0 well shit im gonna get it


----------



## HoLE (Mar 6, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> I drink 3 big ass glasses and use half a quart jar of sugar
> 
> View attachment 3365899


 LOL,,,hey why don't ya have some coffee with that sugar

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 6, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Well there either panzis
> 
> Or my jew heritage is protecting me
> 
> ...


Banna? Tosquitos? Naggets?

You are a 7 year old child.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> I drink 3 big ass glasses and use half a quart jar of sugar
> 
> View attachment 3365899


Lose the sugar and cream....to be a real man ya gotta get into the hot and bitter; it foreshadows what life really is


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Banna? Tosquitos? Naggets?
> 
> You are a 7 year old child.



I was drunk,tried or rushed when I wrote that lmao

But yes I'm in kindergarten my favorite show is uh samurai jack (thats still on right?)

I finally figured out addition

(that was hard as fuck when Mrs.Fukularbucklemister asked me what 9+10 was)

And I made this in art class today after I made penises from the Playdough 





Theres u @Pinworm @Growan @HoLE @abe supercro and @thump easy I think !!





 


@Singlemalt @WhoDat@THADOOR (its impossible to try to tag u lol)

@sunni @potroast @mainliner and @dangledo 





@Hookabelly and @curious2garden


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Lose the sugar and cream....to be a real man ya gotta get into the hot and bitter; it foreshadows what life really is



The sugar is what makes my morning lol


----------



## Growan (Mar 6, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> I was drunk,tried or rushed when I wrote that lmao
> 
> But yes I'm in kindergarten my favorite show is uh samurai jack (thats still on right?)
> 
> ...


Fine work Ty! I like that Malty is drinking wine or brandy (no stem on aa whisky glass, you stick to Shine in jam jars), Sunni's words are quite poetic, generally an excellent composition.

Dangerous game giving Pinworm a butt for a face, but I admire your pluck. 

B+/A-


----------



## Growan (Mar 6, 2015)

Potroast looks like an Enderman...


----------



## HoLE (Mar 6, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> I was drunk,tried or rushed when I wrote that lmao
> 
> But yes I'm in kindergarten my favorite show is uh samurai jack (thats still on right?)
> 
> ...


 
ROFLMAO!

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Growan said:


> Potroast looks like an Enderman...



Hahaha whats a enderman


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2015)

Growan said:


> Fine work Ty! I like that Malty is drinking wine or brandy (no stem on aa whisky glass, you stick to Shine in jam jars), Sunni's words are quite poetic, generally an excellent composition.
> 
> *Dangerous game giving Pinworm a butt for a face, but I admire your pluck.*
> 
> B+/A-


As well as C2G a scorpion


----------



## Growan (Mar 6, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Hahaha whats a enderman


When you have kids, or friends with kids......Minecraft!!!


----------



## HoLE (Mar 6, 2015)

Sandsurfing in the Sahara anyone?

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Growan said:


> When you have kids, or friends with kids......Minecraft!!!View attachment 3365976




Ohhh shit lol 

Yeah I played minecraft one time and I realized I spent 3 hours trying to make a penis out of gold blocks 

Last time im doing that again lol


----------



## Growan (Mar 6, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Ohhh shit lol
> 
> Yeah I played minecraft one time and I realized I spent 3 hours trying to make a penis out of gold blocks
> 
> Last time im doing that again lol


...quite right. That would be a terrible waste of time.


----------



## Growan (Mar 6, 2015)

Good grief....


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 6, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> I was drunk,tried or rushed when I wrote that lmao
> 
> But yes I'm in kindergarten my favorite show is uh samurai jack (thats still on right?)
> 
> ...


Fuck you bro, Where the fuck am I? No more likes from me dick.... jk. Ps your spelling sucks homie


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 6, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Fuck you bro, Where the fuck am I? No more likes from me dick.... jk. Ps your spelling sucks homie



Ight bruh I see yeah I see...

HahahaI knew I left some people out 

I can make one just for you if ya want me 2 hahaha


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Growan said:


> ...quite right. That would be a terrible waste of time.



Well I know what im watching when I do my pre sleep search n jerk


----------



## Growan (Mar 6, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> Well I know what im watching when I do my pre sleep search n jerk


Would have looked better in gold blocks.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 6, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> As well as C2G a scorpion


LOL @ SM's pic. @tytheguy111 what is that umbilicus on my stomach? a hookah? snake?


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL @ SM's pic. @tytheguy111 what is that umbilicus on my stomach? a hookah? snake?



How dare you diss my art skills :'(

Lol its a hookah none in particular maybe a Syrian 

And its a hose.... 

Perhaps a narbish hose whould look less like a snake hahaha


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 6, 2015)

how come Im not in the picture?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 6, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> how come Im not in the picture?




Poor ching...


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 6, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> how come Im not in the picture?



Obama thats why


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 6, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3366119
> 
> Poor ching...


Where do you find thisshit?? LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Where do you find thisshit?? LOL


You did an excellent job illustrating Annie's tequila/syrup binge.....refined searches


----------



## mainliner (Mar 6, 2015)

@tytheguy111 ...... This u bro ?


----------



## BigHulk (Mar 8, 2015)

@tytheguy111 from 700 to 1200 calories .... wooow brother ... that is not enough... u wanna loose weight but u wanna be healthy to .... unless u kno something that i don't IMHO that is not enough calories intake brother .... but some people going to the extreme i guess


----------



## BigHulk (Mar 8, 2015)

mainliner said:


> @tytheguy111 ...... This u bro ?


hahahhahahahhahahahaahahhahahaahahahahahahaha WTF That's hilarious


----------



## mainliner (Mar 8, 2015)

ty losing weight lol good on him

he crazy man fuckin ty


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> I was drunk,tried or rushed when I wrote that lmao
> 
> But yes I'm in kindergarten my favorite show is uh samurai jack (thats still on right?)
> 
> ...


Shoulda had me trying to hand sunni that hamburger would have been more realistic


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 8, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> You did an excellent job illustrating Annie's tequila/syrup binge.....refined searches


Yeah but Pinworm's are so instant….

My fave was this one…I picture @curious2garden having super powers:








But then that led to a whole red head search for stuff. Red heads (women) are soooo gorgeous!












But then that led to a rabbit trial of red headed super heroes which brought up this pic:


----------



## Growan (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh God. I'm permanently damaged.


----------



## vro (Mar 8, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Yeah but Pinworm's are so instant….
> 
> My fave was this one…I picture @curious2garden having super powers:
> 
> ...


yea you are right about the red heads they are my favorite


----------



## mainliner (Mar 8, 2015)

ha im abit of a sucker for reds ........ Strawberry blonde even


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2015)

i see all you purrty people on here 

so ill post my beautiful ass cuz most of yall are fugly as fuck see me^ im a alpha im the next Tom Cruise 

anybody looking to diddly squit tibilty doo me im a open man since im soo fucking hot girls cant be within a 30 foot radius


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2015)

this is a baby pic of me too!!! aint i just soooooo adorable


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2015)

me during my rebellious teenage years


----------



## mainliner (Mar 8, 2015)

so nothings changed then ? Lol

fuckin ty


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2015)

mainliner said:


> so nothings changed then ? Lol
> 
> fuckin ty



nope


----------



## mainliner (Mar 8, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> nope


 the first one looks like me ha


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2015)

mainliner said:


> the first one looks like me ha



sexy!


----------



## mainliner (Mar 8, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> sexy!


 fuckin ty


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 8, 2015)

Ty,

Are you including the caloric content of the alcohol you consume?

I imagine that'd be significant if you drink as much as you claim to.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Ty,
> 
> Are you including the caloric content of the alcohol you consume?
> 
> I imagine that'd be significant if you drink as much as you claim to.










oh well fuck it


----------



## mainliner (Mar 8, 2015)

can you go without a drink ty if you want to ?


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 8, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> oh well fuck it



Naw man just start counting those too!

It all adds up, maybe that's the missing calories you're looking for...


----------



## mainliner (Mar 8, 2015)

how much u drink a day ty ? Be honest to yourself if not us


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Naw man just start counting those too!
> 
> It all adds up, maybe that's the missing calories you're looking for...


in three months i never thought of that holy shit man like for real 

i only drink like 10 15 ice house or shock top bottles but still im sure that is my problem 

i only drink every other day though idk


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2015)

mainliner said:


> how much u drink a day ty ? Be honest to yourself if not us



10 to 15

15 shocktop apple crisps in the summer

10 ice house the rest of the year

not including when i have liquor which isnt much until the summer/fall when i make my last batches and sell off the rest

fucking shit why is it now im just realizing this??? am i really that stupid? damnit boi i done fucked my shit up man


----------



## mainliner (Mar 8, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> 10 to 15
> 
> 15 shocktop apple crisps in the summer
> 
> ...


 drinking every other days not good Ty ........ Taaaaruuuust me bro !!!


----------



## mainliner (Mar 8, 2015)

don't drink.or you will die!!! Ty !!! Diiiiiiiiie !!!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2015)

mainliner said:


> drinking every other days not good Ty ........ Taaaaruuuust me bro !!!



ugh thats what my preschool teacher keeps telling me

fuck that cunt ill eat glue whenever i damn well please 

this is Murcia land of the free home of the brave mother fucker!!!! 

get democracy or get the fuck out 

only commies dont eat glue and ill punch that Stalin lover right in her hore mouth trying to take my rights away by god


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2015)

mainliner said:


> don't drink.or you will die!!! Ty !!! Diiiiiiiiie !!!



thats what they said about glue but im still alive by god!!!! 

damn no good hore mouth having commie


----------



## mainliner (Mar 8, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> ugh thats what my preschool teacher keeps telling me
> 
> fuck that cunt ill eat glue whenever i damn well please
> 
> ...


 that's how i used to think at your age.....now iv got fucked up liver because ^^


----------



## mainliner (Mar 8, 2015)

You will die!!!! Lol










no seriously ty everyother day is asking for trouble , you'll wake up one morning when you don't drink ( which is only 1 out 2 ) and you will phsicly need a drink ..... Trust me young ty


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 8, 2015)

mainliner said:


> that's how i used to think at your age.....now iv got fucked up liver because ^^



yeah thats probably gonna be me 

all my family are alcoholics or well... mainliners lmao so i figured one was gonna stick to me 

i should cut down so i can slim down and not be in the hospital for alcohol before i turn 21


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 10, 2015)

This is a whole page with no pictures of either of you......c'mon man


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 11, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> This is a whole page with no pictures of either of you......c'mon man


 
Why? Because I have them stored on my phone


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 11, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> This is a whole page with no pictures of either of you......c'mon man


here's one of them





and here's the other


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2015)

mainliner said:


> that's how i used to think at your age.....now iv got fucked up liver because ^^


did drinking fuck up your grammar also, Matthew? (that's spelling and shit, not your mothers mother)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2015)

mainliner said:


> the first one looks like me ha


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 11, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


>


you should get a trophy for the work you put in here, that's awesomeness


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2015)

Dyna Ryda said:


> you should get a trophy for the work you put in here, that's awesomeness


ha it took me like 3 minutes


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 11, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ha it took me like 3 minutes


Can you do one for me?

I'd like longer legs and bigger tits. Go on, it'll only take you a minute!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Can you do one for me?
> 
> I'd like longer legs and bigger tits. Go on, it'll only take you a minute!


ok allright


----------



## mainliner (Mar 11, 2015)

put one of your pics up critty then ..... Iv allready see you in your sig flipping George on a troll mission lol so u might as well........ But u wont


----------



## mainliner (Mar 11, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> yeah thats probably gonna be me
> 
> all my family are alcoholics or well... mainliners lmao so i figured one was gonna stick to me
> 
> i should cut down so i can slim down and not be in the hospital for alcohol before i turn 21


 my grandad was, he died, its a gene which runs though all people but mostly in acholohics and there familys ............ We enjoy things more than most people and don't know when to stop ....... Sound familiar?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2015)

mainliner said:


> put one of your pics up critty then ..... Iv allready see you in your sig flipping George on a troll mission lol so u might as well........ But u wont


I wasn't flipping George, I like George. Cant post pics because I am an alien (ufo not illegal immigrant )


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2015)

here


----------



## mainliner (Mar 11, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I wasn't flipping George, I like George. Cant post pics because I am an alien (ufo not illegal immigrant )


 okay


----------



## mainliner (Mar 11, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> here


 that's not u critty


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2015)

mainliner said:


> that's not u critty


 nah not one of them guys, im in the spaceship in the sky behind them


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 11, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> nah not one of them guys, im in the spaceship in the sky behind them


I see it! The one beaming down to earth !!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I see it! The one beaming down to earth !!


yeah it looks like a flood light at first glance but its my space craft


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 11, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Can you do one for me?
> 
> I'd like longer legs and bigger tits. Go on, it'll only take you a minute!


*gets in line behind la hottie* (good on the legs, but would like other enhancements please)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 11, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> *gets in line behind la hottie* (good on the legs, but would like other enhancements please)


Not forgetting the plates of meat (feet), I bought Men's Nikes today. I forgot to ask @LetsGetCritical for smaller ones and can I have a 6 pack like Hooka's please??!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 11, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Not forgetting the plates of meat (feet), I bought Men's Nikes today. I forgot to ask @LetsGetCritical for smaller ones and can I have a 6 pack like Hooka's please??!!


You can. Unlike boobies (which you can't change) you CAN have a 6 pack. @lahadaextranjera You are a willowy person, at least from the pics you post. If you don't have abs of death, it appears you could easily get them. It's not in the sit-ups etc as much as it is low body fat. And you seem to have low body fat anyway. So now, come to one of my dance workshops. You'll have ab definition by the time you're through.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 11, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> here


Whoa Steve Sanders...


----------



## chewberto (Mar 11, 2015)

I heard this was the Banna Fourm? Let me grab my Tosquitos and pull up a chair...


----------



## mainliner (Mar 11, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> nah not one of them guys, im in the spaceship in the sky behind them


 like this 
Ps....... upload please it took me much imagination
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=D99486B3AD0BD769!714&authkey=!AP19gwRxQ2Ep3xU&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


----------



## mainliner (Mar 11, 2015)

@LetsGetCritical
that's my gold tooth lol
^^ you look exactly like me 6month ago before i lost nearly 2 stone lol

i luuuv u brother critical.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 11, 2015)

chewberto said:


> I heard this was the Banna Fourm? Let me grab my Tosquitos and pull up a chair...


We need some coffe, and some chikn naggets. Then we'll be set.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 11, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> here


Handsome is an understatement.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2015)

its not me bro, its just some dude off facebook


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 11, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> its not me bro, its just some dude off facebook


Awe. Teasin' me and stuff.


----------



## mainliner (Mar 11, 2015)

mainliner said:


> like this
> Ps....... upload please it took me much imagination
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=D99486B3AD0BD769!714&authkey=!AP19gwRxQ2Ep3xU&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


iv done you cool new avy critty  atleast have alook you'll like it

@LetsGetCritical


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 11, 2015)

mainliner said:


> iv done you cool new avy critty  atleast have alook you'll like it
> 
> @LetsGetCritical


Quoting yourself again @mainliner?


----------



## mainliner (Mar 11, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Quoting yourself again @mainliner?


 yea , its got a link of crittys new pic lol .... Its pretty cool


----------



## mainliner (Mar 11, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Quoting yourself again @mainliner?


 if you was my friend you would upload it for me 




Ps....he's done it a few times for me so he trusts me .... If this makes sense


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2015)

just waiting for the enhanced lahada and hookabelly pics.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2015)

what page the originals bro? or anyone know?


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> what page the originals bro? or anyone know?


go to the search feature, type in her name in the box for user, and click on 'search this thread only'. it'll come up.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## ODanksta (Mar 12, 2015)

Me and @tric city trimming on acid


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 12, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Me and @tric city trimming on acid View attachment 3370202View attachment 3370204


Thats fucking awesome. Dont forget to water.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 12, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Thats fucking awesome. Dont forget to water.


Yeah she was a little underwatered but it's all good


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 12, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Yeah she was a little underwatered but it's all good


I ment the other ones before you fall asleep for 14 hrs of acid comedown and wake up to a bunch of droopy plants three days later


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## ODanksta (Mar 12, 2015)

Me and homeboy decided we are WAY TO FUCK UP so we put our sober friends to work...lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 12, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Me and @tric city trimming on acid View attachment 3370202View attachment 3370204


That sombrero goes too hard


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 12, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> That sombrero goes too hard


Like a boss


----------



## mainliner (Mar 12, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


>


 whos that ?

she looks like my aunt lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 12, 2015)

mainliner said:


> whos that ?
> 
> she looks like my aunt lol


how old are you again matty?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 12, 2015)

that's
@lahadaextranjera


----------



## mainliner (Mar 12, 2015)

shes got a tight body !!!



still looks like my aunt


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 12, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> how old are you again matty?


He is 19 years old and now claims to have 6 children.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 12, 2015)

daily ejaculation count . 6


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 12, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


>


You did a smashing job!! Well done! It definitely makes me want to re-start the gym before summer!!  

+rep !!


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 12, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> daily ejaculation count . 6


Is that your old lady bro? If so wow


----------



## old shol4evr (Mar 12, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You did a smashing job!! Well done! It definitely makes me want to re-start the gym before summer!!
> 
> +rep !!


sexy yum


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 12, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Is that your old lady bro? If so wow


nah bro


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 12, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> daily ejaculation count . 6


oh sorry, that comment is in reply to pinworm re: mainliner has 6 kids. not being rude to lahada


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 12, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> how old are you again matty?


If mainliner is bradburry like I suspect him being. Then he said he is in 50's and lives one the other side of pond..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 12, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> If mainliner is bradburry like I suspect him being. Then he said he is in 50's and lives one the other side of pond..


mate, bradburry IS mainliner (and a couple others) and he is from the UK


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 12, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> mate, bradburry IS mainliner (and a couple others) and he is from the UK


Dude is seriously throwed off.. I'm not going to hate but why the fuck even hang out here and act like that, you know?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 12, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Dude is seriously throwed off.. I'm not going to hate but why the fuck even hang out here and act like that, you know?


aww he's just a little kid


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 12, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> mate, bradburry IS mainliner (and a couple others) and he is from the UK


Yes it's true, from an unfortunate seaside resort called Blackpool. It's where non international Brits take caravan holidays. I've never been.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 12, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Dude is seriously throwed off.. I'm not going to hate but why the fuck even hang out here and act like that, you know?



OK! Alright?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 12, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Is that your old lady bro? If so wow


It's me silly, with a nice toned 6 pack like Hooka's.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 12, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> OK! Alright?


Huh? We are talking about mainly bro... lol


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 12, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It's me silly, with a nice toned 6 pack like Hooka's.


Daaauuuummmm!!!!!


----------



## HoLE (Mar 12, 2015)

little kid,,other side of the pond,,he's 50,,the internet sure has created quite the conundrum ,,,,did I spell that right

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 12, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Huh? We are talking about mainly bro... lol


That's manly's saying !! ' Ok allright'. Check for 'll' and you know its him !


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 12, 2015)

HoLE said:


> little kid,,other side of the pond,,he's 50,,the internet sure has created quite the conundrum ,,,,did I spell that right
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


You do realise that I left England because of people like that!


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 12, 2015)

HoLE said:


> little kid,,other side of the pond,,he's 50,,the internet sure has created quite the conundrum ,,,,did I spell that right
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


The mysterious Mainliner


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 12, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That's manly's saying !! ' Ok allright'. Check for 'll' and you know its him !


Ah I see.. I forget


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 12, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You do realise that I left England because of people like that!


Lmao


----------



## old shol4evr (Mar 12, 2015)

such a sassy sexy tease you are


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 12, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> View attachment 3370111


Nice try mainliner


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 12, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


>


Is that you? For some reason I assumed you were male this entire time


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Mar 12, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Nice try mainliner
> View attachment 3370532


Oh please I know that you're mainliner otherwise you wouldn't keep trying to troll the fuck outta me. Fuck you


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Oh please I know that you're mainliner otherwise you wouldn't keep trying to troll the fuck outta me. Fuck you


Abe is not mainliner, gads you are a rube


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Mar 12, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Abe is not mainliner, gads you are a rube


I don't understand what you mean after "abe is not mainliner"


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 12, 2015)

use google mainliner.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 16, 2015)

At the theme park the other day. I'm the gorilla with my hands up. Fuck that skinny little twerp I used to be, straight Gangsta
 
This is from my view


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 16, 2015)

The end seats are better than the middle ones


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 16, 2015)

No joke, I tried to get the very last row but we got beat. Second to last was good though


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 16, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> The end seats are better than the middle ones


You familiar with the place? Or just the type of ride?


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 16, 2015)

< < < < < This IS Me..bwahahaha


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 16, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> The end seats are better than the middle ones


I bet you always sit at the back! You naughty boy!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 16, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> You familiar with the place? Or just the type of ride?


Ive been on rides exactly like it...im a theme park junky


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 16, 2015)

Im the guy that waits for the front row seats on the roller coaster. ...its the adrenaline i think


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Mar 22, 2015)

EMO CLITS.... ITS AN EPIDEMIC


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 22, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> The end seats are better than the middle ones



No shit!


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 29, 2015)

Living a good life


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 29, 2015)

Your dog looks like hes going to steal my soul


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 29, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Your dog looks like hes going to steal my soul


I thought you were a ginger. Hehe


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 29, 2015)

look at this fag!





lol jk niggs


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 29, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> look at this fag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf? Lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 29, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Wtf? Lol


just fucking with you homie


----------



## OddBall1st (Apr 2, 2015)

Found an old pic of me .....


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 2, 2015)

Handsome devil


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks kinda like Dr. House


----------



## ODanksta (Apr 2, 2015)

Spoiled ass pit-bull


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 2, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> View attachment 3386596



ya know the movie 1984 based off the book by gorge orwell 

well you look like Winston


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 2, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> View attachment 3370111


This picture doesnt jive LOL....no racist


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 3, 2015)

La Hada hada haircut!!!


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Apr 3, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> This picture doesnt jive LOL....no racist


What do you mean, I have no idea hwhat you are trying to say


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 3, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> La Hada hada haircut!!!View attachment 3387287


Nice pants


----------



## sunni (Apr 4, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> La Hada hada haircut!!!View attachment 3387287


i love it!


----------



## ebgood (Apr 4, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> La Hada hada haircut!!!View attachment 3387287


like ur hair. love nice hair. go girl


----------



## ODanksta (Apr 4, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> At the theme park the other day. I'm the gorilla with my hands up. Fuck that skinny little twerp I used to be, straight Gangsta
> View attachment 3373555
> This is from my view
> View attachment 3373556


Haha the conquistador, I puked my brains out all over a woman and child that was sitting in front of me when I was 7ish.. My father and mother both worked at that very six flags, my father was a gun fighter and my mother worked the log ride, that's where they met.. You look real familiar?


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 4, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> La Hada hada haircut!!!View attachment 3387287


I like the parrots head


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 4, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> What do you mean, I have no idea hwhat you are trying to say


He means your hand makes it look like you are a black female.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 4, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> He means your hand makes it look like you are a black female.



LOL he also has "cotton" candy ..get it....Cotton....Black...


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 4, 2015)

It really is my ass....just showin em what I think of workin for the man


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> I like the parrots head


That's a Custo Barcelona top and the monk parrots are native here so I think that's why they used them in the design. Most Custo is outrageous so it's nice to find a more subtle piece.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 4, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That's a Custo Barcelona top and the monk parrots are native here so I think that's why they used them in the design. Most Custo is outrageous so it's nice to find a more subtle piece.


Its also on your boob


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Its also on your boob


Green tits, blue tits, we luv em all!


----------



## HoLE (Apr 4, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Green tits, blue tits, we luv em all!


 
like _Ice-T said in the song KKK Bitch,,if you from Mars and got a pussy,,,,we will fuck you_


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2015)

HoLE said:


> like _Ice-T said in the song KKK Bitch,,if you from Mars and got a pussy,,,,we will fuck you_


Eh? Men really are from Venus or what?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2015)

I only went out quickly to help her collect her 125cc from where she left it the other night and she had me in some bar for hours! I refused to drink because I had Martini for lunch already at hers! And I don't even drink!


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 4, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That's a Custo Barcelona top and the monk parrots are native here so I think that's why they used them in the design. Most Custo is outrageous so it's nice to find a more subtle piece.



Id do ya.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Id do ya.


Really? Would you? Lol

He thinks I'm a woman guys!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't give a fuuuuuuuuuuuck....is that u with the lips puckered?....mmmmhmmm.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I don't give a fuuuuuuuuuuuck....is that u with the lips puckered?....mmmmhmmm.


Sorry, it's because you are new. It's a long standing joke that I pretend to lie about being a woman.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 4, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Sorry, it's because you are new. It's a long standing joke that I pretend to lie about being a woman.


take a look at my butt....lol




Anything that comes out right Now is cuz I'm ripped and have a slight beer buzz


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 4, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> take a look at my butt....lol


Let's see your butt man, I'll do you. me so hawwny


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 4, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Really? Would you? Lol
> 
> He thinks I'm a woman guys!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 4, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Let's see your butt man, I'll do you. me so hawwny


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Anything that comes out right Now is cuz I'm ripped and have a slight beer buzz so.......
> 
> Can you take a look at my butt please..lol


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 4, 2015)

reported for quoting and not typing anything


----------



## HoLE (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 4, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> reported for quoting and not typing anything


show your anus!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> reported for quoting and not typing anything


No, it's an edit quote. It's when we twist the words or paragraphs of others.


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 4, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No, it's an edit quote. It's when we twist the words or nipples of others.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice example! Thanks!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> take a look at my butt....lol


Usually any sizable Hospital ER has a Proctologist on call.
911 might be a good place to start if the issue is "pressing".


Edit: Hah, fixed it !


----------



## HoLE (Apr 4, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Usually any sizable Hospital ER has a Protologist on call.
> 911 might be a good place to start if the issue is "pressing".


 
you mean a proctologist right


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2015)

HoLE said:


> you mean a proctologist right


Fkn spelling Nazi. 

I am guilty of being stoned & a bit drunk - sure it had a red squiggly line under the word, but I got bored with the "suggested" spellings & just let-her go.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 4, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fkn spelling Nazi.
> 
> I am guilty of being stoned & a bit drunk - sure it had a red squiggly line under the word, but I got bored with the "suggested" spellings & just let-her go.


 

Lol,,,and my background is German,,,Cheers,,,,were in the same boat,,,I just thought there was a new doctor out there that I didn't know about


----------



## sunni (Apr 6, 2015)

alright lets try that again
i screwed up and put this in the wrong thread.
its been a long while since i posted so heres me today


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 6, 2015)

when are you gonna break down and give us that bikini shot? It would really bring out your eyes....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> EMO CLITS.... ITS AN EPIDEMIC


What is this????


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2015)

Why is this thread so dead?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sunnis not around to fill it with modeling poses?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> alright lets try that again
> i screwed up and put this in the wrong thread.
> its been a long while since i posted so heres me today


Great pic...


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why is this thread so dead?


because all the real members are being run out by the likes of mainliner, the kurt russel fan club, and all the rest of the weirdos who dont even make sense, let alone post pictures of themselves.


----------



## Shaka Zulu (Apr 6, 2015)

That Sunni chick looks nice. Nice mouth mmmmmmmmmmwah


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 6, 2015)

Shaka Zulu said:


> That Sunni chick looks nice. Nice mouth mmmmmmmmmmwah


Run Sunni.


----------



## Shaka Zulu (Apr 6, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> Run Sunni.


I'm willing to put serious money on her not being able to outrun me.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 6, 2015)

Shaka Zulu said:


> I'm willing to put serious money on her not being able to outrun me.


Stick to the skanks on POF.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 6, 2015)

Shaka Zulu said:


> That Sunni chick looks nice. Nice mouth mmmmmmmmmmwah



aren't you a charming fucker lol

back off m8 she's MINE 


ALL THE CHICS ON HERE ARE MINE 

nice mask btw


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Shaka Zulu said:


> I'm willing to put serious money on her not being able to outrun me.


Not if a bunch of us over protective fatherly types slap you around a bit while she makes a break for it


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 6, 2015)

Shaka Zulu said:


> I'm willing to put serious money on her not being able to outrun me.


K !

can i see your ceiling fan?


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> alright lets try that again
> i screwed up and put this in the wrong thread.
> its been a long while since i posted so heres me today



what type of piercing is that on your upper lip 

I wanna get tweaked one night and put a gauge there and shoot chew spit out at unsuspecting pedestrians


----------



## Shaka Zulu (Apr 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> his ceiling looks seriously nasty, creep factor +1.


I saw that too. Its from whatever filter i used... doesn't take away from the fact that imma creep though.


Doobius1 said:


> Not if a bunch of us over protective fatherly types slap you around a bit while she makes a break for it


Geriatrics always got beef . Shaking their walkers at me and such. Take your pills and watch TV Land ol man


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Shaka Zulu said:


> Geriatrics always got beef . Shaking their walkers at me and such. Take your pills and watch TV Land ol man


----------



## Shaka Zulu (Apr 6, 2015)

LMAO!!!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 6, 2015)

Shaka Zulu said:


> LMAO!!!



mine


----------



## old shol4evr (Apr 6, 2015)

i think she is a very attractive young lady,i have to admit i thought she would look like a school teacher holding a ruler by the way she post replies sometimes


----------



## sunni (Apr 6, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> i think she is a very attractive young lady,i have to admit i thought she would look like a school teacher holding a ruler by the way she post replies sometimes


----------



## ebgood (Apr 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> What is this????


Some girls have clits that carry their own emotional issues. U can rub kiss pinch lick blow buzz tickle butterfly vibe even sing to them but nothin u do can make them happy. They just sit there actin like no one loves them.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 6, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> aren't you a charming fucker lol
> 
> back off m8 she's MINE
> 
> ...


Umm...not april. Ill cut u muufuccka


----------



## Shaka Zulu (Apr 6, 2015)

*Lurking for more Sunni pics*


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 9, 2015)

Myself and @Growan ...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 9, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> View attachment 3389643


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 12, 2015)

Eh what the hell, I'll post


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 13, 2015)

ihateskywalkerassburgy said:


> Look at how fat and disgusting I am View attachment 3394814
> What it wuz... Blood


Don't be so hard on yourself.... lol, I just said "hard on"..lol, At least the bunny is cute.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 13, 2015)

I see nothing wrong there. I always play ball with my leashed rabbit


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 13, 2015)

ihateskywalkerassburgy said:


> Look at how fat and disgusting I am View attachment 3394814
> What it wuz... Blood


That image is all over google. Not you.


----------



## ODanksta (Apr 14, 2015)

Somewhere in the mountains..


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 14, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Somewhere in the mountains..View attachment 3395109


Any one tell you you look like josh brolin?


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Apr 14, 2015)

I took this picture of Myself yesterday.

~PEACE~


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## mainliner (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 14, 2015)

mainliner said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahHahahahahHahahahahahaha. I think you need a little more calmag, sunshine, time at the gym, vegtables, and way less creepy. Mainy how do you find the time to be such an odd fellow? We can tell thats not a real stack of money funny guy.


----------



## ODanksta (Apr 14, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> View attachment 3395269
> 
> I took this picture of Myself yesterday.
> 
> ~PEACE~


You're back... Where did you go?


----------



## ODanksta (Apr 14, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> View attachment 3395368


I swear I know you from somewhere..


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 14, 2015)

Who's got 2 thumbs and just KILLED her job interview?

THIS GUY:


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2015)

Is the Zombie factory in Thunder Bay hiring finally, I heard it was pretty dead there.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 14, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is the Zombie factory in Thunder Bay hiring finally, I heard it was pretty dead there.


hahahahahahaha


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 14, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> HAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahHahahahahHahahahahahaha. I think you need a little more calmag, sunshine, time at the gym, vegtables, and way less creepy. Mainy how do you find the time to be such an odd fellow? We can tell thats not a real stack of money funny guy.


Lol, your read my mind with that, but I'm not very pretty myself so I figured I'd keep my mouth shut


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Who's got 2 thumbs and just KILLED her job interview?
> 
> THIS GUY:
> 
> View attachment 3395399


Nice i have 2 of those myself kinda like 2 in the pink 1 in the stink


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 14, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> I swear I know you from somewhere..


i get that a lot!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 14, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Nice i have 2 of those myself kinda like 2 in the pink 1 in the stink
> 
> View attachment 3395433


Nice HANDS!

You a hand model?


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> yes.
> View attachment 3395436


I don't insta. Is this from there for reals?

I'd follow you...


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I don't insta. Is this from there for reals?
> 
> I'd follow you...


nah instagram cuts photos in like half but i do have it


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> yes.
> View attachment 3395436


Always spreading the sunshine around these parts!! Good pic


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I don't insta. Is this from there for reals?
> 
> I'd follow you...


Stand in the RIU line!!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 14, 2015)

But your def in my stalk list!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> yes.
> View attachment 3395436


I SUPER like this.

You should come play in the naughty thread. I'll let you keep your clothes on...

short shorts are more than acceptable. 

If anyone stars buggin ya for more, I'll kick their ass. You're ballsy enough to post your face all over this bitch. Not many other members can say the same...

Muah!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 14, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Lol, your read my mind with that, but I'm not very pretty myself so I figured I'd keep my mouth shut


Not very pretty!? I saw your picture! Id lay you down and eat icecream off your naked body all day long, well until i got to the banana split you handsom devil


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey now i brought her out of hiding!!! Can i get an invite 2 your naughty thread?


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> yes.
> View attachment 3395436


Goerge brought the *angels* back to the thread thank god! I predict 18 likes on this picture before tomorrow.....at least, and it deserves way more *sigh*


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanx George!!!


----------



## 907_Tree_Burner (Apr 14, 2015)

Well guess im on all...Christmas time..this is me


----------



## mainliner (Apr 14, 2015)

jk


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 14, 2015)

mainliner said:


> jk


now thats god status!!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 14, 2015)

907_Tree_Burner said:


> Well guess im on all...Christmas time..this is me


You look like a pot head


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 14, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Hey now i brought her out of hiding!!! Can i get an invite 2 your naughty thread?


You've been there for days!!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You've been there for days!!


oh!!! that one !!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 14, 2015)

sunni said:


> yes.
> View attachment 3395436


----------



## 907_Tree_Burner (Apr 14, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> You look like a pot head


Well...ummm...thanks? You know Alaskans love weed and I live in rural Alaska where even less to do happens on most nights...Sleep,Smoke Weed, Chop Wood,Smoke Weed,Sex,Smok...well shit I AM A POT HEAD! Now thats a complement!!


----------



## Growan (Apr 15, 2015)

I found this newspaper from 13 years ago in a box yesterday.

This was just after my 21st birthday a couple of weeks after I left home to run away with the travellers.
The site was getting evicted and they kindly sent a helicopter up to take a picture for us before we all ended up going our separate ways.

See that sexy fellow in the black and green truck...?


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 15, 2015)

Growan said:


> I found this newspaper from 13 years ago in a box yesterday.
> 
> This was just after my 21st birthday a couple of weeks after I left home to run away with the travellers.
> The site was getting evicted and they kindly sent a helicopter up to take a picture for us before we all ended up going our separate ways.
> ...


You ran with the gypsys? Thats cool.


----------



## Growan (Apr 15, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> You ran with the gypsys? Thats cool.


technically 'New Age Travellers'. Gypsies take extreme offence at being likened to that crusty anarcho-punk sub species. 

"The politically stifling Thatcher years combined with the Free Party and festival scene, spawned a societal backlash which lead to disenfranchised and rebellious nomads dropping out of the rat race in pursuit of a freer and less restrictive existence. Dwelling in home converted busses and trucks, these soap dodging miscreants lived on the edge of society, shunned by many and feared by all. 

Lock up your daughters. The crusties are coming..."

Growan 2015


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2015)

Growan said:


> technically 'New Age Travellers'. Gypsies take extreme offence at being likened to that crusty anarcho-punk sub species.
> 
> "The politically stifling Thatcher years combined with the Free Party and festival scene, spawned a societal backlash which lead to disenfranchised and rebellious nomads dropping out of the rat race in pursuit of a freer and less restrictive existence. Dwelling in home converted busses and trucks, these soap dodging miscreants lived on the edge of society, shunned by many and feared by all.
> 
> ...


Did you have a Dag?


----------



## Growan (Apr 15, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did you have a Dag?
> 
> View attachment 3395961


"Yeah, I like dogs, I prefer caravans though."

The most we had was 11. But 9 were puppies.

Now only 2. One pup and mum.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

Myself and a charcoal drawing the boyf had done of John Frusciante.

 

He's copying me...


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2015)

God is John Frusciante.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> God is John Frusciante.


You and my boyf could hang out in a circle jerk talking about him. I didn't know who he was until 2 years ago. The boyf would suck his dick. Seriously. Go homo.

EDIT:
So homo?

Whatever the opposite of "No homo" is.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2015)

to (tal) homo. Lol


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2015)

Don't want to leave anyone In The dark


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Don't want to leave anyone In The dark


Good man! 

I wouldn't even know what to put up. Some of his shit is toit for sure. I don't doubt that he isn't just the best darn musician in the world. I read about him a bit in Scar Tissue (good read) and he sounds bad ass.

But some of his music during his really heroin times sound like nails on a chalk board to me....

hahaha - sorry. I know he;s your fav!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 18, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> View attachment 3398464


 Lol you remind me of one of the baseball dads on our team


----------



## RB86 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> View attachment 3398601


WOW - hottie!!! 

Give some time for the dust to settle, we will have another naughty thread up in no time.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 18, 2015)

You guys had a naughty thread up? I need to drop in more often...


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> View attachment 3398601


Very enrapturing visage. How is this day fairing you, my lady, bundle of pulchritude? 
Refreshing to admire the beauty of a woman not filled with fiery xenophobic hate and envy. I wish you well.


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 18, 2015)

warning, rapist^


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> You guys had a naughty thread up? I need to drop in more often...


HAD. Its locked at the moment. Hopefully up and running again soon. it was fun! Pop in anytime!


Dyna808 said:


> warning, rapist^


hahaha, you're such a DINK!


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 18, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> Very enrapturing visage. How is this day fairing you, my lady, bundle of pulchritude?
> Refreshing to admire the beauty of a woman not filled with fiery xenophobic hate and envy. I wish you well.


That's funny!


----------



## dangledo (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> View attachment 3398601


Shit on me pee me clean


----------



## RB86 (Apr 18, 2015)

Iiiiii have missed alot, haven't I?


----------



## RB86 (Apr 18, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> Very enrapturing visage. How is this day fairing you, my lady, bundle of pulchritude?
> Refreshing to admire the beauty of a woman not filled with fiery xenophobic hate and envy. I wish you well.


I'm not going to lie, I had to Google the definition of "pulchritude".  My day is fairing nicely so far. And thank you, that's very sweet of you to say.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> Iiiiii have missed alot, haven't I?


Perhaps, we could catchup on lost ground over a glass of kratom-pineapple elixir, overlooking the sunset over the ocean on the beachfront. Dawn is signified, by the scintillating glare of your eyes under the stars. The wind blows your flowing locks around your elegant neck. Take a deep breath to physically capture this moment. We are here together....eternally.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> warning, rapist^


i don't think RB would mind, or even notice.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> View attachment 3398601


Beautiful as ever "Rainbow"


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> Perhaps, we could catchup on lost ground over a glass of kratom-pineapple elixir, overlooking the sunset over the ocean on the beachfront. Dawn is signified, by the scintillating glare of your eyes under the stars. The wind blows your flowing locks around your elegant neck. Take a deep breath to physically capture this moment. We are here together....eternally.


chill out, rapey McRapenstein. she's not a she, it's a dude collecting pics.

i've seen her sucking dick on 4chan before. even cannabineer agreed it looked exactly like her.


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 18, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> Perhaps, we could catchup on lost ground over a glass of kratom-pineapple elixir, overlooking the sunset over the ocean on the beachfront. Dawn is signified, by the scintillating glare of your eyes under the stars. The wind blows your flowing locks around your elegant neck. Take a deep breath to physically capture this moment. We are here together....eternally.


at what point do you drug her?


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> chill out, rapey McRapenstein. she's not a she, it's a dude collecting pics.
> 
> i've seen her sucking dick on 4chan before. even cannabineer agreed it looked exactly like her.


You just had to spoil it didn't you? hahahahahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> You just had to spoil it didn't you? hahahahahaha


i leave her alone about half the time she comes back here.


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> chill out, rapey McRapenstein. she's not a she, it's a dude collecting pics.
> 
> i've seen her sucking dick on 4chan before. even cannabineer agreed it looked exactly like her.


are you saying she into sucking dick and anal? if so I'm down for some of that


----------



## RB86 (Apr 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> chill out, rapey McRapenstein. she's not a she, it's a dude collecting pics.
> 
> i've seen her sucking dick on 4chan before. even cannabineer agreed it looked exactly like her.


Still so much hatred from so long ago lol. I am not a dude and I don't "collect pics", have never been on 4chan (although, yes, I will admit that one of that girl's pics did look hilariously like me, she was obviously not me when you saw her in other...positions.) and you shouldn't use Canna's name to try to be mean, because he's not a mean person.


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> Still so much hatred from so long ago lol. I am not a dude and I don't "collect pics", have never been on 4chan (although, yes, I will admit that one of that girl's pics did look hilariously like me, she was obviously not me when you saw her in other...positions.) and you shouldn't use Canna's name to try to be mean, because he's not a mean person.


pm me a vag shot and I'll vouch for you. gotta write dyna on it with a marker though.


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i leave her alone about half the time she comes back here.


I was referring more to be entertained by the schlong.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 18, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> chill out, rapey McRapenstein. she's not a she, it's a dude collecting pics.
> 
> i've seen her sucking dick on 4chan before. even cannabineer agreed it looked exactly like her.


Perceptualizing the probability of the reality of the Simulation Argument, it is even more enticing while communicating with rumored automations on the internet. Sex of the pseudonymous user cannot be proven. (The same could be said about me) However, the thought of wooing a woman, albeit a bot, is entertaining, as well as a facet to hone my literary prowess for unrelated personal gain.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> Still so much hatred from so long ago lol. I am not a dude and I don't "collect pics", have never been on 4chan (although, yes, I will admit that one of that girl's pics did look hilariously like me, she was obviously not me when you saw her in other...positions.) and you shouldn't use Canna's name to try to be mean, because he's not a mean person.


yawn. fart. 

nope, still not believing it.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 18, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> at what point do you drug her?


The natural exuding of my testosterone and sex pheromones shall suffice to have her completely at my sexual disposal. No worries, for I am a merciful god.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 18, 2015)

*sigh* Just woke up from a nap. Don't judge me.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 18, 2015)

OK somebody PM me and explain the rapist guy thing to me, please.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2015)

It's so amazing how much you care about what people say about you. I have no reason to believe you are not who you say you are.... Other than the fact you invest so much effort into proving uncle buck wrong. It's really fucking strange. Why do you care so much?


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> It's so amazing how much you care about what people say about you. I have no reason to believe you are not who you say you are.... Other than the fact you invest so much effort into proving uncle buck wrong. It's really fucking strange. Why do you care so much?


Exactly. Even more peculiar is the inverse: someone who is vehemently judgmental, pressed to label you. I have always been indifferent. Entheogens intensified this disposition of mine.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 18, 2015)

Writing a few lines and posting it in a pic is not really going out of my way. I'm not trying to meet anyone in person or scream it from a mountaintop. I'm just trying to move the conversation along.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 18, 2015)

And for the record, I've only posted two pictures with papers that had things written on them, and the first time was probably well over a year ago. The rest of the ones I post are just because I like to post them. I'll include a visual aid.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> And for the record, I've only posted two pictures with papers that had things written on them, and the first time was probably well over a year ago. The rest of the ones I post are just because I like to post them. I'll include a visual aid.


<3


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> And for the record, I've only posted two pictures with papers that had things written on them, and the first time was probably well over a year ago. The rest of the ones I post are just because I like to post them. I'll include a visual aid.


Why you do you have a different shirt on in the pic


----------



## RB86 (Apr 18, 2015)

The ones with the blue tank were taken Wednesday. The nap one was taken right before I posted it.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 18, 2015)

Rb86 you have beautiful skin
Silk smooth
Change my mood
No longer brooding 
Soothing to admire
Aspire to extinguish this fire
That burns like a million suns 
Recover the message from the barrage of puns
I am Stunned


----------



## neosapien (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> And for the record, I've only posted two pictures with papers that had things written on them, and the first time was probably well over a year ago. The rest of the ones I post are just because I like to post them. I'll include a visual aid.


Nice to see hear from you again Rainbow. You want to post another picture with them damn lips holding up a card that reads "Neo, you've always believed, I love you."


----------



## RB86 (Apr 18, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Nice to see hear from you again Rainbow. You want to post another picture with them damn lips holding up a card that reads "Neo, you've always believed, I love you."


Lmao! Next time I put my falsies on, I will write you a card and take a selfie. I'll even do the duck face for you lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 18, 2015)

I volunteer to investigate these dude charges. Send me link to 4chan and send me nudes RB. We can settle this now!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I volunteer to investigate these dude charges. Send me link to 4chan and send me nudes RB. We can settle this now!


You are so much like my youngest  Did you have a little bit of a pyro side in your youth?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 18, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You are so much like my youngest  Did you have a little bit of a pyro side in your youth?


I collected stolen lighters.... Does that count?

Only the torch ones that changed colors.

Haha, that's the second time you have said that. I think I have too much testosterone.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 18, 2015)

I just had boudoir photos taken recently. Can I send those instead? They're a little bit classier than full on nudes...


----------



## neosapien (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I just had boudoir photos taken recently. Can I send those instead? They're a little bit classier than full on nudes...


Yes. 

Also my inbox is always open for an honest opinion. No rape.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I just had boudoir photos taken recently. Can I send those instead? They're a little bit classier than full on nudes...


You can send me anything you want. *wink*


----------



## ebgood (Apr 18, 2015)

RBs back!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I just had boudoir photos taken recently. Can I send those instead? They're a little bit classier than full on nudes...


Hey RB where ya been????


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 18, 2015)

RB86 said:


> *sigh* Just woke up from a nap. Don't judge me.


confident and beautiful!!!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 18, 2015)

Damn didn't realize there were so many beautiful ladies on this site


----------



## RB86 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Hey RB where ya been????


I've been so busy I can't see straight. It's nice to take a little smoke break and visit with you guys.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 18, 2015)

This is for RB86. My RIU wifey  butt-faced pic


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> View attachment 3399122


SWEET!!!!! Where you at? 

I've never scuba'd. I would LOVE to try.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> SWEET!!!!! Where you at?
> 
> I've never scuba'd. I would LOVE to try.


The picture is from an imperial Japanese gunboat sank by a US bomber plane in Palawan, Philippines last month. I'm in Thailand currently though.

I can teach you to dive.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> The picture is from an imperial Japanese gunboat sank by a US bomber plane in Palawan, Philippines last month. I'm in Thailand currently though.
> 
> I can teach you to dive.


My bro lives in Thailand. Outside Bangkok. You probably know him, it's a small town right? hahaha


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> My bro lives in Thailand. Outside Bangkok. You probably know him, it's a small town right? hahaha


I have only been here about 3 weeks and I spent a week each in Koh Phi Phi, a liveaboard dive boat in the Similans and then Koh Tao. I try to avoid cities like Bangkok.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> The picture is from an imperial Japanese gunboat sank by a US bomber plane in Palawan, Philippines last month. I'm in Thailand currently though.
> 
> I can teach you to dive.


Nice! Which part of Thialand? Are you a DM or an instructor? Where did you train?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> I have only been here about 3 weeks and I spent a week each in Koh Phi Phi, a liveaboard dive boat in the Similans and then Koh Tao. I try to avoid cities like Bangkok.


I'm a Koh Tao DM! Bans diving co.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> I have only been here about 3 weeks and I spent a week each in Koh Phi Phi, a liveaboard dive boat in the Similans and then Koh Tao. I try to avoid cities like Bangkok.


My brother lives outside of it, I don't know where exactly. He's a pilot, flies all over the place over there. Hong Kong is his base though.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> My brother lives outside of it, I don't know where exactly. He's a pilot, flies all over the place over there. Hong Kong is his base though.


I love it over there. Malaysia is actually better for diving though. Thailand has a very relaxed pace though. I lived on a very small island for 6 mths last time I was there. I had to leave because of the monsoon!


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Nice! Which part of Thialand? Are you a DM or an instructor? Where did you train?


I'm a PADI instructor. I did idc in malapascua and dm in Utila.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I love it over there. Malaysia is actually better for diving though. Thailand has a very relaxed pace though. I lived on a very small island for 6 mths last time I was there. I had to leave because of the monsoon!


My brother lived:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langkawi

Fuck though - I didn't know there was 104 Islands in that bitch! hahah

He moved from there 2 or 3 years ago now. Then Hong Kong, now Thailand, and I think he's moving to Singapore next. 

Hopefully next year I will be visiting him!


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I love it over there. Malaysia is actually better for diving though. Thailand has a very relaxed pace though. I lived on a very small island for 6 mths last time I was there. I had to leave because of the monsoon!


Philippines is the best in South East Asia by far unless you can afford Raja Ampat. Honestly the only place I would really want to go in Malaysia is Sipadan but it's really seasonal and crowded. Philippines has so much more dive sites than anywhere else and it's cheap.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> My brother lived:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langkawi
> 
> ...


Philippines has about 7000 islands.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Philippines has about 7000 islands.


I thought he lived on the island of Langkawi - and that would be just 1 island. hahah - I know he lived on a small island. 

I want to go to Bali.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I thought he lived on the island of Langkawi - and that would be just 1 island. hahah - I know he lived on a small island.
> 
> I want to go to Bali.


I'm going to Bali next week.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> I'm going to Bali next week.


You little fuck-face. hahah

Just kidding, I am jelly but I hope you have the most wonderful time!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2015)

abandonconflict said:


> Philippines is the best in South East Asia by far unless you can afford Raja Ampat. Honestly the only place I would really want to go in Malaysia is Sipadan but it's really seasonal and crowded. Philippines has so much more dive sites than anywhere else and it's cheap.


I'd love to go to Barakai Islands (?) for the sharks. I've heard that's great diving but my best friend was in the Phillipines and she didn't say much about the diving. Maybe she didn't go that much?! She didn't like the food though and she's indian/English so she's quite versatile. I'd like to dive in Belize and the Cayman islands. I had big fun in KL though, would def go back and maybe see Langkawi this time. 


Yessica... said:


> I thought he lived on the island of Langkawi - and that would be just 1 island. hahah - I know he lived on a small island.
> 
> I want to go to Bali.


Maybe it was Pilau Perinthian, where I visited. I took very ill there, food poisoning and bed bugs! Yuk!


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 19, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'd love to go to Barakai Islands (?) for the sharks. I've heard that's great diving but my best friend was in the Phillipines and she didn't say much about the diving. Maybe she didn't go that much?! She didn't like the food though and she's indian/English so she's quite versatile. I'd like to dive in Belize and the Cayman islands. I had big fun in KL though, would def go back and maybe see Langkawi this time.
> 
> Maybe it was Pilau Perinthian, where I visited. I took very ill there, food poisoning and bed bugs! Yuk!


Belize is great. I agree with your friend about food in the Philippines, or should I say filipino food...

Good food can be easily found though and everything is cheap there but I found the diving to be spectacular in malapascua and Coron. Really good in a bunch of other places too.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

This would have been a screenshot of me facetimeing with the boyf when I was away at work. He's gots lots of guitars. And a SERIOUS crush on John Frusciante...


----------



## RB86 (Apr 20, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> This would have been a screenshot of me facetimeing with the boyf when I was away at work. He's gots lots of guitars. And a SERIOUS crush on John Frusciante...
> 
> View attachment 3400144


how many freakin guitars does he need?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 20, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> how many freakin guitars does he need?


2 electric is common. but DAYUM!! 4 acoustic!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 20, 2015)

Acoustics have a different sound...each and everyone...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> how many freakin guitars does he need?





Flaming Pie said:


> 2 electric is common. but DAYUM!! 4 acoustic!





Diabolical666 said:


> Acoustics have a different sound...each and everyone...


Fuck I know right?

We had a flood 2 years ago, and some of his guitars got damaged and warped. His Grandmothers Portuguese guitar and his fathers guitar from the 1970's got damaged, so insurance gave him money for the damage. 

He bought a new nice acoustic. 

A couple of the guitars are his fathers. 

I don't know - dude's got a lot of guitars. haha


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 20, 2015)

Fuck it, been a min.
Oldie...


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck it, been a min.
> Oldie...
> View attachment 3400488


Hell ya ridin in sandles and socks like Boss gigs


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2015)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3400214
> 
> i have to take my empties to the beer store. dont judge me.


Judging was the last thing in my pants..errr, in my mind, thats what I meant, fucking auto correct


----------



## Cowboykush (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cowboykush said:


> View attachment 3400520


have you ever rode wranglers camp around kentucky lake?


----------



## Cowboykush (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a few times at LBL.....have several friends that stay at Wrangler Camp.Think this was close to there


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 21, 2015)

Dayyyum. 


SwarthySchlong said:


> View attachment 3400531


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 21, 2015)

Ya man. Shit got real


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> Ya man. Shit got real GAY


Fixed it for you.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 21, 2015)

Come on gurl...ur not aroused by that? Shit...I'm slidin off the bed I'm so wet. Cold shower time. If only I had a snatch.....


Yessica... said:


> Fixed it for you.


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> Ya man. Shit got real creepy..........aaaaaaaaand rapie


Fixed that for ya, reported for being rapie.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> Come on gurl...ur not aroused by that? Shit...I'm slidin off the bed I'm so wet. Cold shower time. If only I had a snatch.....


hahaha

Nope, not my jam. I think it would be a very nice picture on a gay porn site. But, I'm not into gays in "that way".

Although they make the BEST FRIENDS!


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahaha
> 
> Nope, not my jam. I think it would be a very nice picture on a gay porn site. But, I'm not into gays like that.
> 
> Although they make the BEST FRIENDS!


We all love the gays.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ur gaydar is outta whack gf...nuttin homo about that man...so what if he's a sexist...do em anyway. He like u! Ur fiesty.


Yessica... said:


> hahaha
> 
> Nope, not my jam. I think it would be a very nice picture on a gay porn site. But, I'm not into gays like that.
> 
> Although they make the BEST FRIENDS!


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 21, 2015)

Me in Dubai:


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 21, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> Ur gaydar is outta whack gf...nuttin homo about that man...so what if he's a sexist...do em anyway. He like u! Ur fiesty.


Im sexist?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> Ur gaydar is outta whack gf...nuttin homo about that man...so what if he's a sexist...do em anyway. He like u! Ur fiesty.


Oh, I know he's not a gay - I just don't like strait guys that pose like that. 

Makes me throw up in my mouth a bit.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> Im sexist?


bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



dannyboy602 said:


> In her case I think so. I understand though...u love em but u dont respect em...its quite common.


THIS exactly. I don't hang with guys that don't respect women. Just my thing.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 21, 2015)

In her case I think so. I understand though...u love em but u dont respect em...its quite common.


SwarthySchlong said:


> Im sexist?


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 21, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> View attachment 3400531


That's awesome how you wrote her name on your forehead, If I could I would +rep you, sorry Yessica that shit made me bust out loling everytime I stare at it, which seems to be a lot, fuck


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 21, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> Im sexist?


And rapist


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 21, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> That's awesome how you wrote her name on your forehead, If I could I would +rep you, sorry Yessica that shit made me bust out loling everytime I stare at it, which seems to be a lot, fuck


I was about to take it to the next level and haphazardly write it all over my face and chest arms and stomach...but i wanted to shower and smoke


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> That's awesome how you wrote her name on your forehead, If I could I would +rep you, sorry Yessica that shit made me bust out loling everytime I stare at it, which seems to be a lot, fuck


Just to be clear, you are laughing AT him, not WITH him, correct?



SwarthySchlong said:


> I was about to take it to the next level and haphazardly write it all over my face and chest arms and stomach...but i wanted to shower and smoke


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 21, 2015)

Well that was just fucking weird...I think swarthy likes you yessi...too bad he can't have you...maybe that's where all of this stems from...you're his kinda girl ( wink wink)


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> Well that was just fucking weird...I think swarthy likes you yessi...too bad he can't have you...maybe that's where all of this stems from...you're his kinda girl ( wink wink)


A whore?


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 21, 2015)

I meant wild and crazy....


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> I meant wild and crazy....


I know you did doll

I really do think that "whore" is his type though. Like prostitute.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 21, 2015)

like this 
]IMG]://i.imgur.com/ga6eYID.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 21, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> I was about to take it to the next level and haphazardly write it all over my face and chest arms and stomach...but i wanted to shower and smoke


What a fucking putz.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> What a fucking putz.


AmIright? 

Fuck.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 21, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> View attachment 3400526 View attachment 3400527





SwarthySchlong said:


> View attachment 3400531


Seems legit...


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 21, 2015)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> View attachment 3401084


I want one of those!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

Swarthy is hot! Yall are crazy.

I'm already super horny with my hubby, if he was cut like that...... I would never get any sleep I would be so worked up.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> I meant wild and crazy....


I thought you meant the kind he can't have.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 22, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I thought you meant the kind he can't have.


All women?


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 22, 2015)

I had gotted some womens to lay in bed with me butt naked 

Touch my peepee


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> I thought you meant the kind he can't have.


hey hey...message me.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Swarthy is hot! Yall are crazy.
> 
> I'm already super horny with my hubby, if he was cut like that...... I would never get any sleep I would be so worked up.


Maybe...just maybe if he wasn't a total tool I may have thought he wasn't horrible looking....maybe? I can't really separate the two. As soon as I saw the weirdo garbage that he writes - UGGGO in my eyes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Maybe...just maybe if he wasn't a total tool I may have thought he wasn't horrible looking....maybe? I can't really separate the two. As soon as I saw the weirdo garbage that he writes - UGGGO in my eyes.


You mean the poetry?


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Swarthy is hot! Yall are crazy.
> 
> I'm already super horny with my hubby, if he was cut like that...... I would never get any sleep I would be so worked up.


a 6 pack doesnt mean everything tho.

gotta have personality


----------



## HoLE (Apr 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> a 6 pack doesnt mean everything tho.
> 
> gotta have personality


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You mean the poetry?


I mean ALL the shit he has said from day 1. I've been on here quite a bit over the last few weeks. He came on here and started talking about how to get laid without drugging or paying chicks. 

Talked very IN DETAIL about sex acts. Having no respect for the women he "demolishes" with his BBC (big black cock - his words).

I started telling him he was coming across very rapie in my eyes. And that I thought topless mirror selfies were a thing only women and homosexual men did. 

Then he followed me around different threads calling me a gay basher. 

Either way, we are NOT buds. We never will be. 

AND I think it's creepy as fuck that he wrote my name on his body. Like super super weird.


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I mean ALL the shit he has said from day 1. I've been on here quite a bit over the last few weeks. He came on here and started talking about how to get laid without drugging or paying chicks.
> 
> Talked very IN DETAIL about sex acts. Having no respect for the women he "demolishes" with his BBC (big black cock - his words).
> 
> ...


meh let me one up you here

i have someone actually tell methey were gunna date rape me on here.

LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> a 6 pack doesnt mean everything tho.
> 
> gotta have personality


I didnt say he was interesting. I said he was hot. lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I didnt say he was interesting. I said he was hot. lol


haha


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> meh let me one up you here
> 
> i have someone actually tell methey were gunna date rape me on here.
> 
> LOL


UUUUUUUUUg - you poor girl!

People are fucked. hahah

Mind you, I HAVE probably told like 100 people on here I would date rape them. But when I say it, it's cute. hahah





Flaming Pie said:


> I didnt say he was interesting. I said he was hot. lol


Would NOT bang.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I mean ALL the shit he has said from day 1. I've been on here quite a bit over the last few weeks. He came on here and started talking about how to get laid without drugging or paying chicks.
> 
> Talked very IN DETAIL about sex acts. Having no respect for the women he "demolishes" with his BBC (big black cock - his words).
> 
> ...


You got a link to this? I would like to read.. I may just search his posts.


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You got a link to this? I would like to read.. I may just search his posts.


pretty sure hes using a sock puppet account.


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2015)

ior rather i banned his first account an he re-joined but he played by the rules so i let him stay


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> pretty sure hes using a sock puppet account.


Well if you go on my profile - he's the dude that said something about "minty fresh".

That was account 1. I think this is only the 2nd. I don't really know - I was only paying attention the last month or so on here. 

Meh, it's no matter. I kind of psycho'd out and went around calling him a gay rapist. 

Oooops. The socks like it when you fight with them. I have to keep that in mind.

Pobody's Nerfect!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 22, 2015)

Mmmk... reading the oatmeal thread. 

He comes off as very violent and aggressive in his poems. Rage issues much? 

Reading more he definitely seems to enjoy humiliating/hurting women during sex. Ew. 

He's hot. He'll be the top choice in prison.


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll bet he's related to elfoodstampo.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> I'll bet he's related to elfoodstampo.


Gazzzzooooooontight!

Who in the what now?


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 22, 2015)

He's another piece of work...doesn't have any issues with drugging, dragging and dipping women at the bars who wear revealing clothes and get drunk...easy pickings = weak man


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 22, 2015)

I have another poem I would like to share...


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessss. Deflesh the blackened skin. Peer within the Nubian artist.
Heartless like you hate me.
Regardless, berate me.
Sedate me with your boisterous
And seige this
Negus, befuddled by the sweetest amniotic fluid from the fetus
Devious sacrifices solidify my deified pose
Rose-golden statues stand erect behind my palace
Ceremonial mallets crush
Enemies' palates with malice
Callous met with amoral indifference
Warps the mind
In an existential emergency
Screams from the invasive surgery
Complement the boorish insurgency
I am not dead YET
The arrival of my disciples stifle
My opponents` intrusion
Illusory hallucinogenics
Dilute acute delusions
Of reality
Gradually fallacies are disclosed
By malleable throes of intense suffering


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3401804


Hear me before you fear me
Dearly departed,
Black Heart on the black market
I cannot feel with these crushed hands in the darkness
Blinded by ocular incisions
Envision a deliverance from this derision
Enter my mind
Follow the signs of sanity vandalized by vanity
Tantalized by the errors of humanity
Suck my dick
Record your daughter eating that abased black schlong
You knew it all along
Wrecked her pussyhole with sin
She will never fit you again
I didn't intend to offend
Carry on


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 22, 2015)

You have some serious issues dude!


----------



## april (Apr 22, 2015)

If attention is what u seek....attention is what u get..all kinds....

I once got a photo slideshow of a "member"demonstrating his best "finishing move"..I pitty the mom who got "stuck" cleaning up that mess ...seriously like everywhere.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 22, 2015)

FINISH HER!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

april said:


> If attention is what u seek....attention is what u get..all kinds....
> 
> I once got a photo slideshow of a "member"demonstrating his best "finishing move"..I pitty the mom who got "stuck" cleaning up that mess ...seriously like everywhere.


Uuuuuuuurg! How do you ladies do it? hahahah

This is definitely the creepiest thing that has happened to me "in life". Sure this doesn't count totally because it's internets and all anonymous and stuff. 

But Daaaaaaamn GINA! You and @sunni - I commend you!


----------



## ebgood (Apr 22, 2015)

Theres a spider in my bathroom. Im gonna kill it

Thats all


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Theres a spider in my bathroom. Im gonna kill it
> 
> Thats all


That means it's going to RAAAAAAAAAAIN!!!

Do you want rain?


----------



## ebgood (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> That means it's going to RAAAAAAAAAAIN!!!
> 
> Do you want rain?


????


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

ebgood said:


> ????


If you kill a spider it's going to rain. That;s a thing. I SWEAR!


----------



## ebgood (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> If you kill a spider it's going to rain. That;s a thing. I SWEAR!


never heard that before. learn somethin new every day. well it'd be cool if that were true. cali folks coud use some fn water right about now


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Uuuuuuuurg! How do you ladies do it? hahahah
> 
> This is definitely the creepiest thing that has happened to me "in life". Sure this doesn't count totally because it's internets and all anonymous and stuff.
> 
> But Daaaaaaamn GINA! You and @sunni - I commend you!


I have a dark poem as well.


Roses are red, blood is too
Swarthy has never been laid, and he's taking it out on you.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a poem for you all.
 
No words needed..


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I have a dark poem as well.
> 
> 
> Roses are red, blood is too
> ...


If you say his name, he LIKES it. Dude is crying in the dark somewhere choke-masterbating. 

He's now thinning about your BEARD. With semen in it. 

Yup - I hope your spine feels itchy. That's how mine has felt for a fucking week!!!



MaiNiaK420 said:


> I have a poem for you all.
> View attachment 3401908
> No words needed..


Awwwwwes. I LOVE your poem. Hugs man!!!!


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 22, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I have a dark poem as well.
> 
> 
> Roses are red, blood is too
> ...


How devious; a fellow literary pundit addresses me with a rather subtle insult. I am intrigued.


----------



## sunni (Apr 22, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I have a dark poem as well.
> 
> 
> Roses are red, blood is too
> ...


have you gained weight?


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 22, 2015)

Indagrow beet me to the poem.

I do feel sorry for u girls.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 22, 2015)

Beards gone.. There fore the semen is directly on my face now. I guess if he can get off to me I'm flattered? Thanks buddy you're a real straight shooter


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> have you gained weight?


I think so? The beard rounds out the face and I hid food in it of course 

On the beach cut like we talked about tho, trying to get back to my birth weight


----------



## Dyna808 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Uuuuuuuurg! How do you ladies do it? hahahah
> 
> This is definitely the creepiest thing that has happened to me "in life". Sure this doesn't count totally because it's internets and all anonymous and stuff.
> 
> But Daaaaaaamn GINA! You and @sunni - I commend you!


Have you had any sexual dreams or fantasies about him. I have, I picture him completely naked and tied up, with industrial zip ties, bent over a table with a ball gag in his mouth. His muscles bulging and sweaty form trying to get loose. As I ease into him from behind his meat ring expands rapidly, it's so tight at first. Then I take him to pound town, blood, poop, and anal eze splashing everywhere. And then I pull out the ball gag and jam my cock down his throat to unload, that's about it. I know I'm not the only one, right? No homo and no ragrets, know what I'm sayin?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 23, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> Have you had any sexual dreams or fantasies about him. I have, I picture him completely naked and tied up, with industrial zip ties, bent over a table with a ball gag in his mouth. His muscles bulging and sweaty form trying to get loose. As I ease into him from behind his meat ring expands rapidly, it's so tight at first. Then I take him to pound town, blood, poop, and anal eze splashing everywhere. And then I pull out the ball gag and jam my cock down his throat to unload, that's about it. I know I'm not the only one, right? No homo and no ragrets, know what I'm sayin?


I'm pretty sure THIS is Swarty...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I have a dark poem as well.
> 
> 
> Roses are red, blood is too
> ...


Must... trim... beard....

Haha. Doesn't look bad. Just prefer it shorter. Unless the girls out there like the lumberjack look. I know my brother's GF does.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> have you gained weight?


----------



## sunni (Apr 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


>


lol i didnt mean it like that and he knows it 
inda and i have a good friendship


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2015)

This wonder woman actually looks pretty damn awesome. Need to find out what show this is.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2015)

Ahhhh it's just a cosplay... When the hell are we gonna get justice league movies?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2015)

Body paint. yum


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2015)

AHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> AHHAHAHAHAH


Your WHOREmoans are exploding without the naughty thread! 

Let us keep a naughty thread RIU!! We aren't hurting anyone!!!! Pie might implode without it!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2015)

Nah, I'm just tired and horny from no sex for two days. I stretched him too much.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 23, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> FINISH HER!View attachment 3401853View attachment 3401854


Damn chally I just finished myself to milenas titties


----------



## TubePot (Apr 23, 2015)

Coco for coco puffs


Flaming Pie said:


> This wonder woman actually looks pretty damn awesome. Need to find out what show this is.


That looks like Cobie Smulders from "How I Met You Mother"


----------



## Growan (Apr 23, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck it, been a min.
> Oldie...
> View attachment 3400488


Yamaha TY 80?


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> horny from no sex for two days.



You have no idea!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 23, 2015)

Growan said:


> Yamaha TY 80?


Good eye


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 23, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nah, I'm just tired and horny from no sex for two days. I stretched him too much.


What was that? I can't quite hear you? Did you just say that you are so DEVASTATED the naughty threads got closed that you're too distraught to have sex? And you were so frustrated you broke your hubby's cock off? 

I'm sorry. I wish there was something that I could do. IF ONLY SOMEONE IN POWER HERE COULD DO SOMETHING TO MAKE PIE FEEL BETTER. 

Ahem...Cough....


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 23, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3402474 View attachment 3402475
> 
> I'm a fan of the cleaner cut but I had to half beard I just had to!!!
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwes - look how CUTE you are! 

I'm a fan of a shorn scrotum (face) myself. But to each their own. 

I like your face, I'd sit on that. 

hahaha

- TEAM PERV.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> What was that? I can't quite hear you? Did you just say that you are so DEVASTATED the naughty threads got closed that you're too distraught to have sex? And you were so frustrated you broke your hubby's cock off?
> 
> I'm sorry. I wish there was something that I could do. IF ONLY SOMEONE IN POWER HERE COULD DO SOMETHING TO MAKE PIE FEEL BETTER.
> 
> Ahem...Cough....


You made me bust out laughing!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 23, 2015)

Evolution....


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dyna808 said:


> Have you had any sexual dreams or fantasies about him. I have, I picture him completely naked and tied up, with industrial zip ties, bent over a table with a ball gag in his mouth. His muscles bulging and sweaty form trying to get loose. As I ease into him from behind his meat ring expands rapidly, it's so tight at first. Then I take him to pound town, blood, poop, and anal eze splashing everywhere. And then I pull out the ball gag and jam my cock down his throat to unload, that's about it. I know I'm not the only one, right? No homo and no ragrets, know what I'm sayin?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 23, 2015)

Just arrived home before the crack of dawn! Went to a 70's night down by the beach clubs. It was really good, I'd go again.


----------



## Growan (Apr 23, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Just arrived home before the crack of dawn! Went to a 70's night down by the beach clubs. It was really good, I'd go again.
> 
> View attachment 3402792 View attachment 3402793 View attachment 3402794


What a sight to wake up to...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 23, 2015)

Growan said:


> What a sight to wake up to...


I need to go to bed!! I'm eating pastries now, so you can tell I didn't take naughty things!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 23, 2015)

@Growan ive just realised that you get up for work at 6:30ish. Omg, that's so early...


----------



## Growan (Apr 23, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I need to go to bed!! I'm eating pastries now, so you can tell I didn't take naughty things!


Ah, a continental breakfast and off to bed. The life of a high flying socialite. Sleep till lunchtime, then start it all over.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 23, 2015)

Growan said:


> Ah, a continental breakfast and off to bed. The life of a high flying socialite. Sleep till lunchtime, then start it all over.


Are you that fly on my wall?


----------



## Growan (Apr 23, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> @Growan ive just realised that you get up for work at 6:30ish. Omg, that's so early...


Well....the KIDS get up at 6.30, and drag me with them! Work itself might not be so ridged, now I am the master of my own destiny.
Last 'proper job' I had was 6.00 start 6 days a week and the last think I had to do was go and mess about with the irrigation at 10 pm most nights. Farm work sucks


----------



## Growan (Apr 23, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Are you that fly on my wall?


Nah, I just got the Web cam feed working again.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 23, 2015)

Growan said:


> Nah, I just got the Web cam feed working again.


Sssshhhhh!! You're not supposed to tell everyone! I thought that was our secret?


----------



## RB86 (Apr 24, 2015)

I haven't been here so I don't really know what's up, but if you two hate each other so much (yessica and swarthy) why don't you just block each other and be done with it? Don't gotta be mean and angry about it. Just sayin.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I haven't been here so I don't really know what's up, but if you two hate each other so much (yessica and swarthy) why don't you just block each other and be done with it? Don't gotta be mean and angry about it. Just sayin.


Are the poems and such about hate? I haven't read them. I just thought he was trying to flirt with me in a rapie way. 

I'm staying out of his way, and it seems he's staying out of mine. All is good. 

I ignored him for a bit. But - I hate missing out on stuff. And I get a BIG KICK out of some of the shit he writes. I think it makes me feel better about me! hahaha

I'm crazy - I can't be expected to keep it under wraps at all times.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh I have no idea. I haven't read much of it.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 24, 2015)

I figure I'd let the cat out of the bag ...this is me guys


----------



## ebgood (Apr 25, 2015)

Happy 2:48 yall


----------



## AlphaPhase (Apr 25, 2015)

mt. lassen 

grand canyon


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Goofin off at the farm...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Goofin off at the farm...
> View attachment 3404795


You and your little dudes are THE CUTEST EVER!!!

You make me want to move to a farm and make babies. hahah


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Can't forget bout the wifey...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Can't forget bout the wifey...
> View attachment 3404800


Awwwwwes - what a lovely family!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 26, 2015)

Ditto that...giggles has the life


----------



## ebgood (Apr 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Can't forget bout the wifey...
> View attachment 3404800


u snatched up a cutie Giggs.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 26, 2015)

Here's me in Shanghai trying my best to stop getting hit on by hookers in front of my wife...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Here's me in Shanghai trying my best to stop getting hit on by hookers in front of my wife...
> 
> View attachment 3404976


You're NOT black?????


----------



## neosapien (Apr 26, 2015)

Just in the size of my dick.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Just in the size of my dick.


Ding ding ding - that answer is CORRECT.

I like your face!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 26, 2015)

I like your face too!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I like your face too!


We should smash our faces together! 

In our imaginations....

Or maybe we should start slow. Wanna hold hands?




What you may not know is my hand is located in my vagina. 

hahahah


----------



## neosapien (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok, I'll hold your vagina.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Ok, I'll hold your vagina.


Be carful of the TEETH though...

  

They'll Get 'cha.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll bring clamps.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 26, 2015)

I actually had a guy ask me in all seriousness if vaginas had or could have teeth. And he was 29 years old.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I actually had a guy ask me in all seriousness if vaginas had or could have teeth. And he was 29 years old.


There CAN, and have...






1 in 12 million chance of getting it. Don't think it actually bites though....hahah


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> There CAN, and have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit!! That is real?!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Just in the size of my dick.


Lmfao 
'Only from the waist down!'


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

RB86 said:


> I actually had a guy ask me in all seriousness if vaginas had or could have teeth. And he was 29 years old.


Mine has! It's like a piranha! It chews up dicks and then spits them right out! Lol

Long time no see? How are you doing?


----------



## RB86 (Apr 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Mine has! It's like a piranha! It chews up dicks and then spits them right out! Lol
> 
> Long time no see? How are you doing?


Well today i'm dying, but for the most part i've been good! How have you been?!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

RB86 said:


> Well today i'm dying, but for the most part i've been good! How have you been?!


I'm really good, thanks for asking.

I replaced KK for a younger fitter model, 9 years my junior. He's a big Russian! Lol

Are you still with Asian boy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm really good, thanks for asking.
> 
> I replaced KK for a younger fitter model, 9 years my junior. He's a big Russian! Lol
> 
> Are you still with Asian boy?


she is the asian boy!

sorry, pulled the spade today.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 26, 2015)

All good. Ya he's still around


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> she is the asian boy!
> 
> sorry, pulled the spade today.


Maybe but I've got a bigger dick than her! Lol! It's huge!  

I may even post a pic later!


----------



## RB86 (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh I only get one card a day? I thought you were gonna pull one for each response. I got all excited. I was going to post like crazy just to see what card I got.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

RB86 said:


> Oh I only get one card a day? I thought you were gonna pull one for each response. I got all excited. I was going to post like crazy just to see what card I got.


I know, I bet you've really missed RIU.


----------



## RB86 (Apr 26, 2015)

Well I keep waiting for them to be like...OK...here's your old account back. And yet...nothing lol. It's killin me.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

RB86 said:


> Well I keep waiting for them to be like...OK...here's your old account back. And yet...nothing lol. It's killin me.


Is it one of those 'forgot the password' moments and it's all gone wrong? Doesn't matter though, not really a duplicate account because of the abbreviation, you sock puppet you!


----------



## RB86 (Apr 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Is it one of those 'forgot the password' moments and it's all gone wrong? Doesn't matter though, not really a duplicate account because of the abbreviation, you sock puppet you!


Yes! And it's a marijuana site so of course I used a fake email address and Idk what the hell I used to make that account lol.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Can't forget bout the wifey...
> View attachment 3404800






 sup giggles... been a while.. your wifey looking mighty fuckable....


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Awwwwwes - what a lovely family!





dannyboy602 said:


> Ditto that...giggles has the life





ebgood said:


> u snatched up a cutie Giggs.


Ah thanks guys.....

They are pretty fucking rad, they gotta be to put up with my ass 

@theexpress look at you being charming as usual.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 26, 2015)

Watch giggles run to surprise the boys....

Fucking ninja style.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 27, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3405486 View attachment 3405487 View attachment 3405488 Watch giggles run to surprise the boys....
> 
> Fucking ninja style.


Lol. You have a wonderful looking family bro. Your son with the hat on is gonna be a beast get that kid into football.. your a very lucky man.


----------



## Yessica... (May 3, 2015)

While searching for this thread, I came across a long ago thread from 2012 I would really liked to have bumped. It was locked on the first page though. It was entitled "PICTURE OF YOURSELF (NAKED) THREAD". 

Nice try @Padawanbater2 , you're heart was in the right place...

Anywho - here's this shitty clothed picture for jerks.

 

Nice and sunny today!!!!


----------



## Growan (May 5, 2015)

Monster fan leaves the size of dinner plates on a 18' tall plant!

Is Dyna Gro any good? Might just be...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 5, 2015)

Growan said:


> View attachment 341201118' tall plant!


Can I see that?


----------



## Growan (May 5, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Can I see that?


 
here's the same plant as above.

Ok, maybe it's more of a European Dish than a US Dinner Plate but they are bog ly leaves for a pretty small plant. It's just showing pre flowers. 

Maybe it's time to defoliationate it.. ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 5, 2015)

Growan said:


> View attachment 3412038
> here's the same plant as above.
> 
> Ok, maybe it's more of a European Dish than a US Dinner Plate but they are bog ly leaves for a pretty small plant. It's just showing pre flowers.
> ...


Lets see that 18' tall plant, dawg!


----------



## Growan (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Growan (May 5, 2015)

Awwww... Shit. I see what I've done. And what you've done. 

Shame on the Goat who fucks up his inches and feet! !!


----------



## Growan (May 5, 2015)

.....I'm sooooo shamified...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 5, 2015)

Growan said:


> Awwww... Shit. I see what I've done. And what you've done.
> 
> Shame on the Goat who fucks up his inches and feet! !!


Ah, I gotcha, regardless, that's a pretty impressive leaf for a plant less than 2 feet tall! Good job dude, nice color too


----------



## Growan (May 6, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Ah, I gotcha, regardless, that's a pretty impressive leaf for a plant less than 2 feet tall! Good job dude, nice color too


Thanks man. 

Unknown genetics, it's from someone down in Kerry who has bred their own stock. Just feeding Dyna Gro - Grow at 9 ml per 5 litres of rain water, with 3 ml Protekt (silica) .
Soil is 2 real cheap garden centre composts mixed with some vermiculite and perlite from the builders yard (chimney fill!!!) There are a few handfuls of coffee grounds and dried powdered bannana skins in there too for good luck.


----------



## bellcore (May 6, 2015)

Growan said:


> Awwww... Shit. I see what I've done. And what you've done.
> 
> Shame on the Goat who fucks up his inches and feet! !!


Reminds me of the movie SpinalTap:


----------



## Growan (May 6, 2015)

bellcore said:


> Reminds me of the movie SpinalTap:


Exactly like that!


----------



## Yessica... (May 13, 2015)

I couldn't FIND this earlier!!!!!

I don't remember what picture I wanted to post, but I still couldn't find THIS. 

Um...I'm drunk. 

hahaha


----------



## SunnyJim (May 13, 2015)

This is me coming out of the pool after a dip. How embarrassing.



Seriously, so unexpected. Had I known someone was going to pap me, I would've buttered myself up for the occasion.


----------



## Yessica... (May 13, 2015)

SunnyJim said:


> This is me coming out of the pool after a dip. How embarrassing.
> 
> View attachment 3417845
> 
> Seriously, so unexpected. Had I known someone was going to pap me, I would've buttered myself up for the occasion.


bahahahahahahahhaha

DOUBLE like.


----------



## Yessica... (May 13, 2015)

Have to say though, I really do prefer Brunettes...


----------



## sunni (May 13, 2015)

RB86 said:


> Yes! And it's a marijuana site so of course I used a fake email address and Idk what the hell I used to make that account lol.


I can tell you what email you used


----------



## vro (May 13, 2015)

can you tell me what email i used in a pm


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 13, 2015)

SunnyJim said:


> This is me coming out of the pool after a dip. How embarrassing.
> 
> View attachment 3417845
> 
> Seriously, so unexpected. Had I known someone was going to pap me, I would've buttered myself up for the occasion.


This is me taking down a Chinese giant in a kung fu fight.




Notice how I touch his penis. That was out of general curiosity regarding his ethnic background to the size of his body.

Horrible movie by the way^


----------



## ChingOwn (May 13, 2015)

@Pinworm where is your beard at bruh mine is becoming mighty, and ya I was drunk as fuck.


----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3418022
> 
> @Pinworm where is your beard at bruh mine is becoming mighty, and ya I was drunk as fuck.


That is one mighty full and majestic beard, my sir. I would enjoy drawing my fingers through it. I commend you for it's length and girth!


----------



## KLITE (May 24, 2015)

Mr Nice and I


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 24, 2015)

With my friends mamma and some other chick at a concert.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 24, 2015)

KLITE said:


> Mr Nice and I
> View attachment 3425961


Are you drake?


----------



## ebgood (May 24, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Are you drake?


lol


----------



## KLITE (May 25, 2015)

> Are you drake?


Lol ive a few friends here who mock me for looking like him


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 25, 2015)

KLITE said:


> Lol ive a few friends here who mock me for looking like him


Donde estabas tío?


----------



## Yessica... (May 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Are you drake?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 4, 2015)

Fuck it we always be flying high.....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 4, 2015)

Post a pic of your feet


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3434340
> Post a pic of your feet


I think they tried that thread. It died quick.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 4, 2015)

o lol I'm going to blame it on the alcholhol


----------



## ebgood (Jun 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> o lol I'm going to blame it on the alcholhol


That usually works


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> I can tell you what email you used


You can also see where he lives to..


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 5, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Fuck it we always be flying high.....
> View attachment 3434334 View attachment 3434336


Cute chic bro


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 5, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> Cute chic bro


I was thinking the SAME thing!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 6, 2015)

Had my first beach day yesterday!

My friend took my off on her new bike to a secluded beach where we enjoyed the sun, iced coffee and joints.


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2015)

I love iced coffee


----------



## Doobius1 (Jun 6, 2015)

What iced coffee? I was blinded by the first pic


----------



## neosapien (Jun 6, 2015)

We should all get together for iced coffees and sex on the beach.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 6, 2015)

neosapien said:


> We should all get together for iced coffees and sex on the beach.


Definitely! I need beach friends urgently this coming week. My bf left me for 12 days to visit family and I'm all by myself. Friends have been keeping an eye on me to make sure I'm ok (like a baby)!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 6, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Definitely! I need beach friends urgently this coming week. My bf left me for 12 days to visit family and I'm all by myself. Friends have been keeping an eye on me to make sure I'm ok (like a baby)!


If I was there I would rub your feet every night until you fell asleep...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 6, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> If I was there I would rub your feet every night until you fell asleep...


Wow! I love foot massage even more than I love iced coffee!!

Seeing @KLITE later on, first im meeting a girlfriend. Booked up! Yippee!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jun 6, 2015)

I prefer buttrubs.

FYI, I am acting horny because I am cus I haven't had sex in five days. Hubby got injured again. To much tugging.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I prefer buttrubs.
> 
> FYI, I am acting horny because I am cus I haven't had sex in five days. Hubby got injured again. To much tugging.


the more i learn bout u pie the more u seem like my gurl. She looooves booty rubs lol


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> the more i learn bout u pie the more u seem like my gurl. She looooves booty rubs lol


Who doesn't?


----------



## charface (Jun 6, 2015)

That's weird.
my wife makes me tickle her ass cheecks every night while she falls to sleep.

Like she tradesme blow jobs for it.

I thought she me might be retarded but I see now you all have the same issue.

Scary


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Who doesn't?


asian girls


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

charface said:


> That's weird.
> my wife makes me tickle her ass cheecks every night while she falls to sleep.
> 
> Like she tradesme blow jobs for it.
> ...


yup it takes a lil work to keep these gurls happy. i gotta finger mine in the grocery store every now n then or she gets cranky


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 6, 2015)

charface said:


> That's weird.
> my wife makes me tickle her ass cheecks every night while she falls to sleep.
> 
> Like she tradesme blow jobs for it.
> ...


PEGGY BUNDY!!!!

RUB MY TOUSHIE!!!!!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

i always loved Katie.... till that cunt killed Tara. now im like fuck u biaaaatch!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> i always loved Katie.... till that cunt killed Tara. now im like fuck u biaaaatch!


hahahahahahhahah

I don't follow that show. Which one is Tara?


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

Jax' wife


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Jax' wife


THE DOCTOR???

Fuuuuuuuuuuck! No way!

THE BITCH! 

hahahahahha


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

spoiler alert


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> spoiler alert


Do you have a DeLorean? 

The spoiler was at least 5 posts back. hahahahahahah

No worries, I still like ya!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

i swear katie and mayim are related


----------



## charface (Jun 6, 2015)

The hard part was learning that ass rubbing did not always equate to fucking.

I mean it did for the first couple decades but then it just diddnt.

Sometimes that bitch pulls shit like this.

Tickle my butt cheeks and
we can do sex tomorrow.

She is like the mafia.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Do you have a DeLorean?
> 
> The spoiler was at least 5 posts back. hahahahahahah
> 
> No worries, I still like ya!


im high


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

charface said:


> The hard part was learning that ass rubbing did not always equate to fucking.
> 
> I mean it did for the first couple decades but then it just diddnt.
> 
> ...


lol. it gets like that sometimes. right now polly is on resrtiction so im not allowed to touch her.

bjs for the next 3 days!


----------



## charface (Jun 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> lol. it gets like that sometimes. right now polly is on resrtiction so im not allowed to touch her.
> 
> bjs for the next 3 days!


Awesome
Don't forget to stretch first.

Oh you mean she's gonna do it.

Respect!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

yea its pretty coo. ur girl ever get mad at her junk?


----------



## charface (Jun 6, 2015)

She wouldnt admit it. 
She knows I would see her weakness and destroy her.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 6, 2015)

charface said:


> She wouldnt admit it.
> She knows I would see her weakness and destroy her.


@Gary Goodson @Alienwidow 

NOMINATED FOR POST OF THE DAY!

hahahahahahaha

Well done sir! 

That was like @WHATFG "I spit out my coffee" funny...


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

charface said:


> She wouldnt admit it.
> She knows I would see her weakness and destroy her.


yessirr lol


----------



## ebgood (Jun 6, 2015)

charface said:


> She wouldnt admit it.
> She knows I would see her weakness and destroy her.


yea its too late for my girl. they both bow down


----------



## charface (Jun 6, 2015)

ebgood said:


> yea its too late for my girl. they both bow down
> View attachment 3435337


Snoogins.


----------



## KLITE (Jun 7, 2015)

> Seeing @KLITE later on,


Liar liar buds on fire


----------



## KLITE (Jun 7, 2015)

@lahadaextranjera we should go up to cap de creus this week and get stoned with the fishes.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 7, 2015)

KLITE said:


> Liar liar buds on fire


No! Donde estabas? 



KLITE said:


> @lahadaextranjera we should go up to cap de creus this week and get stoned with the fishes.


Ok but you need to let me know when you have fixed it.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 14, 2015)

It was so hot today we put the fan outside on the terrace.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3440168
> It was so hot today we put the fan outside on the terrace.


legs for days


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> legs for days


I'm hoping they last all Summer!! 

And check out those size 41's!!!! A kick in the balls surely wouldn't miss! I could sleep standing up with those!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm hoping they last all Summer!!
> 
> And check out those size 41's!!!! A kick in the balls surely wouldn't miss! I could sleep standing up with those!


u do have some big feet lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> u do have some big feet lol


I measured my reach today (after all this bullshit that happened) and it's nearly 70". I can still nearly do the splits and from standing I can kick my height /man in the head. I'm thinking about doing kick boxing again. What do you think?


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I measured my reach today (after all this bullshit that happened) and it's nearly 70". I can still nearly do the splits and from standing I can kick my height /man in the head. I'm thinking about doing kick boxing again. What do you think?


i think u could stomp the shit outta someone. how tall are u?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> i think u could stomp the shit outta someone. how tall are u?


I'm big!!! Not Amazon but much bigger than all these Spanish guys!!! The pakis however were really big, unusually. God I'm on about last night again! Obsessed! 

Edit: Tomorrow I shall speak with one of my best friends here and she is Pakistani/Finnish.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm big!!! Not Amazon but much bigger than all these Spanish guys!!! The pakis however were really big, unusually. God I'm on about last night again! Obsessed!


ur just tall and ur mostly leg, not a big deal. but i will say nice color on ur toes, it goes good with ur skin tone


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 14, 2015)

My bestie Theo gave me a ballin sweater for keeps! 

It's still fucking sweater weather at night in northern Canada.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> My bestie Theo gave me a ballin sweater for keeps!
> 
> It's still fucking sweater weather at night in northern Canada.
> 
> View attachment 3440312


Babe, can u cum over here and rub palmers cocoa butter on me. I think I missed a bit today!!!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Babe, can u cum over here and rub palmers cocoa butter on me. I think I missed a bit today!!!


oooh... hi lahadaboobs


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> oooh... hi lahadaboobs


Rojo boobies!!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

@lahadaextranjera ya know.. u can show those off any time. ijs


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 14, 2015)

ebgood said:


> @lahadaextranjera ya know.. u can show those off any time. ijs


You know that was once true! They abolished the nudity law a few years ago. Up until then you could walk the streets completely naked. I love it here. So liberal in general.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You know that was once true! They abolished the nudity law a few years ago. Up until then you could walk the streets completely naked. I love it here. So liberal in general.


niceee. america sucks. thank goodness for PMs


----------



## Doobius1 (Jun 14, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Babe, can u cum over here and rub palmers cocoa butter on me. I think I missed a tit today!!!


Fixed it. Im really Yessi's sock account. Im on my way


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 15, 2015)

me last weekend fishing.


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 22, 2015)

me looking at the moon Saturday night, wishing mswascaptain was there.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 22, 2015)

wascaptain said:


> me looking at the moon Saturday night, wishing mswascaptain was there.


Next picture you should get your HANDS in. 

Just saying.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 22, 2015)

I was in Virginia last week, and my niece sketched a pic of me in about 30 minutes. Kinda looks like me.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 22, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> I was in Virginia last week, and my niece sketched a pic of me in about 30 minutes. Kinda looks like me.


She's got talent ! How old is she?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> She's got talent ! How old is she?


She's 22. She's a nurse, but would rather be an artist. I've got drawings from her since she was a toddler.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 22, 2015)

pabloesqobar said:


> She's 22. She's a nurse, but would rather be an artist. I've got drawings from her since she was a toddler.


Some people just have a natural flair don't they? I always walk slowly past the street artists on Las Ramblas. Some are amazing.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 22, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Some people just have a natural flair don't they? I always walk slowly past the street artists on Las Ramblas. Some are amazing.


Sure, that kind of sketching is new to her. She's done amazing stuff in the past. Not sure if you would look at that and say it's spot on. But damn good for 30 minutes sitting around a table in my parents backyard.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 22, 2015)

If I didn't have the sunglasses and had shaved, kinda close. Fuck, I'm old.


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 23, 2015)

ok...here ya go. aint much, but its been good to me.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 23, 2015)

wascaptain said:


> ok...here ya go. aint much, but its been good to me. View attachment 3446122


----------



## ebgood (Jun 25, 2015)

Im tryin but aint no hiding from 106*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Im tryin but aint no hiding from 106*
> View attachment 3447654


Wow - I feel for you my friend, it's 54 deg F w/ showers here today.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Im tryin but aint no hiding from 106*
> View attachment 3447654


Fucking 112 here today with 60% humidity. Fuck that noise!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)

Those shades are cool as fuck.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 25, 2015)

90 degrees here and pretty fuckin humid.. damn giggles where do you live? I'm in texas


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 25, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Those shades are cool as fuck.


All I can wear are those lame clip-ons. Damn glasses.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> 90 degrees here and pretty fuckin humid.. damn giggles where do you live? I'm in texas


In a hot box lol. Fuck this shit and it's raining again!!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow - I feel for you my friend, it's 54 deg F w/ showers here today.


supposed to rain all week there


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> supposed to rain all week there


All thems good lookers & a weather gal too.


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All thems good lookers & a weather gal too.


LOL im so obessed with weather for some reason LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2015)

What's your count down to?


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's your count down to?


40 days...week of august first providing i find a way to get Thor up there


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> 40 days...week of august first providing i find a way to get Thor up there


Where are you guys headed?


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Where are you guys headed?


im moving to go live with my husband lol ,


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> im moving to go live with my husband lol ,


Right on. Excited for you! Hope your move goes nice and smooth.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> 40 days...week of august first providing i find a way to get Thor up there


Just make sure he's current on his shots & everything, most any vet will know what is required to cross the border.
Are you driving or flying?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 25, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Im tryin but aint no hiding from 106*
> View attachment 3447654


Are you from tulare county?


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just make sure he's current on his shots & everything, most any vet will know what is required to cross the border.
> Are you driving or flying?


flying, or trying to man, yeah hes up to date on everything, because i went on a trip last month i had to get him updated (but it was that time anyways) because i had to kennel him


----------



## neosapien (Jun 25, 2015)

Feeling kinda old when the only thing I can think to say is that it's been an absolute privilege watching you grow into a fine young woman. 

Boobs.


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2015)

ive been on here since 17....(i know i broke the rules) im almost 25..thats a long time !
*sniffles*


----------



## neosapien (Jun 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> ive been on here since 17....(i know i broke the rules) im almost 25..thats a long time !
> *sniffles*


I know! We've been shooting the shit and denying our true love for each other for years!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> 40 days...week of august first providing i find a way to get Thor up there


hello. 

have truck will drive.


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> hello.
> 
> have truck will drive.


ya i know but ...like its like can i trust you not to the take the money and run lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya i know but ...like its like can i trust you not to the take the money and run lol


yes. 

you can pay me upon thor's safe delivery if you want. i'll even pay for gas up front if i have the cash.

i've always wanted to do a huge drive across north america one summer, this could be the chance.

also, several members on the forum can vouch for me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2015)

no pressure though.

(just kidding, pressure)


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> yes.
> 
> you can pay me upon thor's safe delivery if you want. i'll even pay for gas up front if i have the cash.
> 
> ...


definitely an option, pm me, im speaking with one last air line and than ill let you know


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> yes.
> 
> you can pay me upon thor's safe delivery if you want. i'll even pay for gas up front if i have the cash.
> 
> ...


Hey @sunni, I'm really liking Buck's idea; a lot. Videograph the whole trip; the scenery, any weird shit that absolutely will occur, people, etc This has a lot of merit, I like it and deserves to be discussed.


----------



## sunni (Jun 25, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey @sunni, I'm really liking Buck's idea; a lot. Videograph the whole trip; the scenery, any weird shit that absolutely will occur, people, etc This has a lot of merit, I like it and deserves to be discussed.


i know man i like buck too, but Thor is my baby, so ya'll understad the skepticism plus it a VERY LONG DRIVE.
...and than theres the , i would have to get to a certain part of AK to meet the husband and get ont he ferry with thor because you cant drive into the island ill be living at.

Also Thor is a handful, ....hes a very powerful strong dog, who really just respects me and only me, and if it isnt me with him hes bat shit crazy ....so it takes a lot of love and patience to handle him


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> i know man i like buck too, but Thor is my baby, so ya'll understad the skepticism plus it a VERY LONG DRIVE.
> ...and than theres the , i would have to get to a certain part of AK to meet the husband and get ont he ferry with thor because you cant drive into the island ill be living at.
> 
> Also Thor is a handful, ....hes a very powerful strong dog, who really just respects me and only me, and if it isnt me with him hes bat shit crazy ....so it takes a lot of love and patience to handle him


i have a little dachschund that could keep thor in check.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2015)

^^^^^^Lol


----------



## ebgood (Jun 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> LOL im so obessed with weather for some reason LOL


me too sunni. I love that shit. Me n the wife are gonna do a storm chase for our 10yr anniversary


Pinworm said:


> Those shades are cool as fuck.


right on. I like big frames. It stops people from callin 2pac all the time


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow - I feel for you my friend, it's 54 deg F w/ showers here today.


that the perfect weather for my line of work


giggles26 said:


> Fucking 112 here today with 60% humidity. Fuck that noise!!!!


damn bruh that sux. But for me once its over 101, it all feels the same to me. It got up to 132* in the box of my truck. Today sucked ass


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2015)

ebgood said:


> me too sunni. I love that shit. Me n the wife are gonna do a storm chase for our 10yr anniversary
> right on. I like big frames. It stops people from callin 2pac all the time
> that the perfect weather for my line of work
> damn bruh that sux. But for me once its over 101, it all feels the same to me. It got up to 132* in the box of my truck. Today sucked ass


Even with yo big rims your still 2pac to me


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2015)

@sunni I forgot to say congrats Hun! Hope you have many years of happiness. It's been a pleasure to meet you. Best wishes!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 25, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> ^^^^^^Lol


You've obviously never owned a dachschund before. It's the honey badger of dog breeds.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> You've obviously never owned a dachschund before. It's the honey badger of dog breeds.


Correct, never even met one


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Correct, never even met one


mine faced down my neighbor's rottweiler.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> mine faced down my neighbor's rottweiler.


The one we had when I was a kid used to chase horses. I'd have to apologize to the rider and carry the little shit back to the yard.

He used to unlatch the leash from his collar somehow and climb over the chainlink fence in the yard. You had to watch him if you let him outside.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya i know but ...like its like can i trust you not to the take the money and run lol



He would never.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> You've obviously never owned a dachschund before. It's the honey badger of dog breeds.


Honey badgers are assholes. Dachsies are sweet and lovable - unless you fuck with one.

As you may know, a dachs is a badger in German. Those little weenies were bred to go into a badger hole and kill them. Tough dogs, especially in a tunnel.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 25, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He would never.


Even if he did, I would track him down and cut him deep... So deep.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> The one we had when I was a kid used to chase horses. I'd have to apologize to the rider and carry the little shit back to the yard.
> 
> He used to unlatch the leash from his collar somehow and climb over the chainlink fence in the yard. You had to watch him if you let him outside.


horses love my mastiff mix, they'll come right up to him. they probably think he is a weird smelling pony. but one day i was walking him and the dachshund home past a horse property and they started freaking out and galloping wildly in circles. poor damn horses.


----------



## ovo (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## hempyninja309 (Jun 25, 2015)

10 hours of badgers for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Jun 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He would never.


ya'll need to know this isnt like 50$....were talking a huge chunk of change here and im not rich ..lol plus im not going with and my dog my baby is


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2015)

They are definately the most fierce


Unclebaldrick said:


> Honey badgers are assholes. Dachsies are sweet and lovable - unless you fuck with one.
> 
> As you may know, a dachs is a badger in German. Those little weenies were bred to go into a badger hole and kill them. Tough dogs, especially in a tunnel.


my grandpa had two dachs when i was a kid. Both kept sniffing up foxtails. Had to go to the vet many times. Fuckin hound dogs! My ridgeback did the same thing one time. Fuckin hound dogs


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 26, 2015)

congratulations sunni !!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> ..so it takes a lot of love and patience to handle him


@UncleBuck would no sooner have that bag of Bil-Jac open and Thor would be his BFF.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 26, 2015)

This is me in another life, making watermelon juice! http://dudecomedy.com/girl-crushing-watermelons-with-her-legs-never-looked-so-sexy/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya'll need to know this isnt like 50$....were talking a huge chunk of change here and im not rich ..lol plus im not going with and my dog my baby is


It doesn't matter if it is a million dollars. Because...

1. buck is a stand-up guy
2. He respects you despite your choice to marry another
3. Thor needs his mommy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> View attachment 3448069


I like the way the lined up by color.


Kitties!!!


----------



## bbens69 (Jun 26, 2015)

Here I am Y'all :~}
Loving Life


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 26, 2015)

@sunni you bring that cane with you to bed ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2015)

bbens69 said:


> Here I am Y'all :~}
> Loving LifeView attachment 3448235



Hey, I live two doors down from you!


Nah, just kidding. Welcome, handsome dude.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2015)

bbens69 said:


> Here I am Y'all :~}
> Loving LifeView attachment 3448235


Nice hat, partner!!


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 26, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Nice hat, partner!!


Lookin chill as fuck man!

Good on ya!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2015)

I just noticed my bouncy boobie signature is gone...Hmm...It wasn't nudity....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 26, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Nice hat, partner!!


You found your brother from another mother!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 26, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Fucking 112 here today with 60% humidity. Fuck that noise!!!!



Man its been in the high 90 for 2 weeks . Its dam hot


----------



## anzohaze (Jun 26, 2015)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Man its been in the high 90 for 2 weeks . Its dam hot


100 degrees w 90% humidity


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 26, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> I just noticed my bouncy boobie signature is gone...Hmm...It wasn't nudity....


----------



## charface (Jun 27, 2015)

y


ebgood said:


> Im tryin but aint no hiding from 106*
> View attachment 3447654


106 an you still cool as a muthafucker!


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 27, 2015)

Damian and me..


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> im moving to go live with my husband lol ,


Um EXCUSE me ?!? YOU GOT MARRIED? How could I have missed that?


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Um EXCUSE me ?!? YOU GOT MARRIED? How could I have missed that?


been a month a day since marriage now...not sure ..where have you been? LOL


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> been a month a day since marriage now...not sure ..where have you been? LOL


I've been here!! WTF?? All I knew about'cha is that you were on vacation for a couple weeks. I didn't know WHY!! Were there any threads posted about it? Dress threads? Shoe threads? Remember for Giggles there was a whole thread? I haven't been THAT MIA. Geez. 


Congrats my dear!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I've been here!! WTF?? All I knew about'cha is that you were on vacation for a couple weeks. I didn't know WHY!! Were there any threads posted about it? Dress threads? Shoe threads? Remember for Giggles there was a whole thread? I haven't been THAT MIA. Geez.
> 
> 
> Congrats my dear!!


i didnt really make it public... 

as open as i am on here, i only really post about specific things in my life i dont mind sharing, i usually keep most of my personal life..well personal LOL


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 28, 2015)

sunni said:


> i didnt really make it public...
> 
> as open as i am on here, i only really post about specific things in my life i dont mind sharing, i usually keep most of my personal life..well personal LOL


Ok, I thought I was slipping. Many happy years together. Salud


----------



## sno capz (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm joining in the picture party...


----------



## sno capz (Jul 2, 2015)

@sunni you're not so bad yourself!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 2, 2015)

my eyeball


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 7, 2015)

my girl


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 7, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3455088


Brett?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 7, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Brett?



who the fuck is Brett


----------



## sno capz (Jul 7, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> who the fuck is Brett


Lol ^^^


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 7, 2015)

Brett is an 80s name


----------



## sno capz (Jul 7, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> my girl


My girl... (on left, her bestie on the right)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 7, 2015)

sno capz said:


> My girl... (on left, her bestie on the right)
> View attachment 3455104


Dude! I need to go have a cup of coffee with you.

Coffee + good dank + a cig = a great way to start your day


----------



## sno capz (Jul 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dude! I need to go have a cup of coffee with you.
> 
> Coffee + good dank + a cig = a great way to start your day


C'mon over! That is the perfect start to ANY day! Btw... FUCK kuerigs... They make single cups... I drink pots not cups!


----------



## sno capz (Jul 7, 2015)

And we get phenomenal espresso... 

Currently serving...

Mexican blend
Coconut creme
Hawaiian Sunrise
Snickerdoodle

Flavor shots... 

Chocolate chip cookie dough
Chocolate mint
Peanut butter
Marshmallow 
And a mix we make ourselves called fluffernutter


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 7, 2015)

Dark magic Kuerig and a tsp of salt. Hard mode.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 7, 2015)

sno capz said:


> C'mon over! That is the perfect start to ANY day! Btw... FUCK kuerigs... They make single cups... I drink pots not cups!


Whoa there! I love my Keurig, but I only drink a cup or two a day.


----------



## sno capz (Jul 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Whoa there! I love my Keurig, but I only drink a cup or two a day.
> View attachment 3455166


Kuerigs are great if you only drink a cup or two... However im a severe coffee fanatic... Should Just start growing my own lol


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 7, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Whoa there! I love my Keurig, but I only drink a cup or two a day.
> View attachment 3455166


Nice house


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 8, 2015)

This thread needs more creepy eyeball pics


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 8, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Whoa there! I love my Keurig, but I only drink a cup or two a day.
> View attachment 3455166


That's a holiday inn counter....sssson


----------



## giggles26 (Jul 8, 2015)

sno capz said:


> C'mon over! That is the perfect start to ANY day! Btw... FUCK kuerigs... They make single cups... I drink pots not cups!


Actually the new kuerigs will make a carafe, ie. 4 cups. If you're drinking 32oz of coffee then you might have a problem....


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## wascaptain (Jul 8, 2015)

I must have a problem...I will drink this pot before I leave for the gym in a hour and a half....


----------



## sno capz (Jul 8, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Actually the new kuerigs will make a carafe, ie. 4 cups. If you're drinking 32oz of coffee then you might have a problem....


Giggles... I have a problem... Hahahahaha


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 13, 2015)

Haven't posted a pic of myself in awhile.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Aug 13, 2015)

Love me some pie!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 13, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Whoa there! I love my Keurig, but I only drink a cup or two a day.
> View attachment 3455166


Looks like a continental breakfast counter top at a holiday inn


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 13, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Looks like a continental breakfast counter top at a holiday inn


Lol, nah it's my counter in the dining area of my kitchen.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Aug 13, 2015)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Love me some pie!!


Do you fight in the UFC?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3478404


Nothing but respect! Your grows are always top notch.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 13, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nothing but respect! Your grows are always top notch.



and he has a BEAAAAAAARD!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


>


If you want a good read, check out "Crow Killer" - that is the real story about John Johnson (aka Liver eatin Johnson).
It'll open your eyes about what hollywood didn't show in the movie.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2015)

Our greenhouses are starting to look like the jungle....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2015)

Me & Diesel in the jungle..


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Me & Diesel in the jungle..
> View attachment 3478542


I see you grow a little. I grow too.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Our greenhouses are starting to look like the jungle....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus! That's perfect! What more could you want? Not a def leaf in sight! When's the book out? Lol 

I've got a blue pit. They're the best!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I see you grow a little. I grow too.


just a little.
This is one of our greenhouses....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Jesus! That's perfect! What more could you want? Not a def leaf in sight! When's the book out? Lol
> 
> I've got a blue pit. They're the best!


That's Diesel he's Cane Corso...


----------



## april (Aug 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> just a little.
> This is one of our greenhouses....
> 
> View attachment 3478589


Aviator glasses and knee high socks in ur lovely garden.....I'm sure another member took a similar pic a while back....lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 13, 2015)

doublejj said:


> That's Diesel he's Cane Corso...
> View attachment 3478592


That's funny! I thought he was just the clipped ear type. We have a lot of variations here. Beautiful dog you've got.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2015)

Obligatory beard shot.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2015)

JJ has the grow that we need to figger out a machine for harvestiing and trimming. Harvest, etc could support a small village for the season


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2015)

Kinda like Prof. Charles Rick


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2015)

JJ's house is awesome. There's always a fresh keg on tap, and a big block of cheese. He's got pinball, asteroids, space invaders and Ms. Pacman. At the end of his cul-de-sac, mainliner's house is painted black...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2015)

Surprised JJ hasn't mortared Mainer's place


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh boy, this is hilarious, Ty for the laugh!


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 13, 2015)

Pinworm posted a beard pic and only 5 people liked it,,for shame you fucking animals


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3478742


That one looks like you are pissing in the jungle


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3478742


HOLY GOOD GRAVY BATMAN!

What are you feeding those things, hookers and blow?


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 14, 2015)

True love

 

@420nell420


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 14, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> True love
> 
> View attachment 3479233
> 
> @420nell420


Stop eating! Lol


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 14, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Stop eating! Lol


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 14, 2015)

SwarthySchlong said:


> View attachment 3400531



Awwwes. Is it weird I kinda miss that crazy fucker?

It's more fun when I'm not the only certifiably insane person here....

At least admittedly


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 14, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dude! I need to go have a cup of coffee with you.
> 
> Coffee + good dank + a cig = a great way to start your day


----------



## Darth Vapour (Aug 14, 2015)

Yo D 2 plants per nice


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Awwwes. Is it weird I kinda miss that crazy fucker?
> 
> It's more fun when I'm not the only certifiably insane person here....
> 
> At least admittedly


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 14, 2015)

6ohMax said:


>


That was the worst vid ever! What are they gonna do next? Make a vid saying meff is bad for you


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 14, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Pinworm posted a beard pic and only 5 people liked it,,for shame you fucking animals


Can't do it, we broke up. My shattered heart couldn't bare to gaze upon his glorious beard knowing I'll never stroke it...

Or jizz on it, or whatever.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 14, 2015)

Some of you people are some ugly fuckers.


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Some of you people are some ugly fuckers.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 14, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> View attachment 3479459


Sorry I went full retard!


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 14, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> That was the worst vid ever! What are they gonna do next? Make a vid saying meff is bad for you



you must not like the WU tang


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 14, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> you must not like the WU tang


I like Wu Tang, I was joking about their aversion to coffee and cigs.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 14, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> I like Wu Tang, I was joking about their aversion to coffee and cigs.


oh ok


----------



## Yessica... (Aug 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Sorry I went full retard!


Ni shi biandan Jack?

NI SHE BIANDAN JACK!


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 15, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> That was the worst vid ever! What are they gonna do next? Make a vid saying meff is bad for you


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3478667


Lol, if you need any help trimming this fall my girl and I would love to drive up there, I can be there in like 30 hours..


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 16, 2015)

Drunk off our ass bowling on beer league night had to throw a huddle because we had $50 on the line for this game...got our asses spanked because beer.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 16, 2015)

Got to see my babygirl today!!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3478742


jj f.u. man just fu...jk bro...fucking magnificent ...are those car port frames?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 17, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> Drunk off our ass bowling on beer league night had to throw a huddle because we had $50 on the line for this game...got our asses spanked because beer.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480406


whos in the slayer shirt? i have that shirt!


----------



## Growan (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2015)

Wow, that looks very cool!!
You should grab yourself a metal detector & see if you can dig up a Ulfberht.
I've always wanted one.


----------



## Growan (Aug 19, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow, that looks very cool!!
> You should grab yourself a metal detector & see if you can dig up a Ulfberht.
> I've always wanted one.
> 
> View attachment 3482401


That's Roscommon castle. Started building it in 1263. Still in use in the 1700's. 

Made for a nice picnic venue in the courtyard today with my boys.

..and that's a nice piece of steel there. I wouldn't mind one of those myself...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2015)

Growan said:


> That's Roscommon castle. Started building it in 1263. Still in use in the 1700's.
> 
> Made for a nice picnic venue in the courtyard today with my boys.
> 
> ..and that's a nice piece of steel there. I wouldn't mind one of those myself...


Nice looking family you got there from what I can see (particularly for a goat). 

I'm fascinated by forging and knife/sword making.
If you're not familiar with the Ulfberht you might want to grab a cup of your favorite beverage & watch the following (safe) link - it's beyond cool!

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/ancient/secrets-viking-sword.html


----------



## Growan (Aug 19, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nice looking family you got there from what I can see (particularly for a goat).
> 
> I'm fascinated by forging and knife/sword making.
> If you're not familiar with the Ulfberht you might want to grab a cup of your favorite beverage & watch the following (safe) link - it's beyond cool!
> ...


They are both seriously beautiful boys. A total handful, but might prove to be worth the effort yet. It's gonna be quite a ride with those 2...

I'll definitely make time to watch that link. I have an interest in forging myself. You saw my side axe in a thread some time back maybe? A friend of mine has a mobile forge he takes to festivals to do workshops, so I'm set up to have a go at it myself. 
I have a bottle of shiraz open and a jar of blueberry headband, so that might just set the mood. Thanks G


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2015)

I purchased a fabulous handmade Damascus blade several years ago that has fossilized (obviously) mastodon tooth scales and hand filing on the tang.
The maker said he almost shit himself when I sent him pic's of it (actually) being used skinning a moose & bear.
Lemme see if I can dig up a pic or two when I get home.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I purchased a fabulous handmade Damascus blade several years ago that has fossilized (obviously) mastodon tooth scales and hand filing on the tang.
> The maker said he almost shit himself when I sent him pic's of it (actually) being used skinning a moose & bear.
> Lemme see if I can dig up a pic or two when I get home.


Can I write your biography?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I purchased a fabulous handmade Damascus blade several years ago that has fossilized (obviously) mastodon tooth scales and hand filing on the tang.
> The maker said he almost shit himself when I sent him pic's of it (actually) being used skinning a moose & bear.
> Lemme see if I can dig up a pic or two when I get home.


And.....Fuck you....How are we(men) supposed to compete with...well...you!?!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> And.....Fuck you....How are we(men) supposed to compete with...well...you!?!!


Come on up & I'll teach you everything you need to know.

I'll even help you move.


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Come on up & I'll teach you everything you need to know.
> 
> I'll even help you move.
> 
> View attachment 3483679


oh jeez haha thats me with groceries


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I purchased a fabulous handmade Damascus blade several years ago that has fossilized (obviously) mastodon tooth scales and hand filing on the tang.
> The maker said he almost shit himself when I sent him pic's of it (actually) being used skinning a moose & bear.
> Lemme see if I can dig up a pic or two when I get home.


Here she is.



Here's one I made out of a meat slicer blade and Caribou antler.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2015)

Metasynth said:


> Can I write your biography?


It would be short, something like "He was a stupid man, but lucky".


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 21, 2015)

more like livin' the dream


----------



## JamesWolverine (Sep 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I mean ALL the shit he has said from day 1. I've been on here quite a bit over the last few weeks. He came on here and started talking about how to get laid without drugging or paying chicks.
> 
> Talked very IN DETAIL about sex acts. Having no respect for the women he "demolishes" with his BBC (big black cock - his words).
> 
> ...


You broke his heart I think lool he hasn't been online ever since.


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> You broke his heart I think lool he hasn't been online ever since.


Pretty sure he got banned or bored. 

Truth be told, I was way too hard on the guy. Was a messed up time in my life and I needed to vent. 

He was creepy, sure. But I morphed into a troll and it's not a good look.


----------



## JamesWolverine (Sep 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Pretty sure he got banned or bored.
> 
> Truth be told, I was way too hard on the guy. Was a messed up time in my life and I needed to vent.
> 
> He was creepy, sure. But I morphed into a troll and it's not a good look.


I felt bad for him reading his comments because obviously being a female on the internet as a minority in community such as this can be quite difficult cuz you get hit on left and right poor guy wanted some of your attention lool


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> I felt bad for him reading his comments because obviously being a female on the internet as a minority in community such as this can be quite difficult cuz you get hit on left and right poor guy wanted some of your attention lool


Naw I trolled him, tried to chase him off. 

At least that's how I remember it. He said some rapie shit and I didn't let it go. 

Not saying he was a saint or anything, but I went a little ballistic on him. I don't Remember all of it - think I was real real high.


----------



## JamesWolverine (Sep 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Naw I trolled him, tried to chase him off.
> 
> At least that's how I remember it. He said some rapie shit and I didn't let it go.
> 
> Not saying he was a saint or anything, but I went a little ballistic on him. I don't Remember all of it - think I was real real high.


LOOOL what do you use, anything else other than weed? also do you grow your own? I don't do research on people so I'll ask you


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> LOOOL what do you use, anything else other than weed? also do you grow your own? I don't do research on people so I'll ask you


I don't grow, I get medical stuff in Canada. Was all sickie and smoking/ eating lots of edibles for a period. 

He was an easy target for some angst.


----------



## JamesWolverine (Sep 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I don't grow, I get medical stuff in Canada. Was all sickie and smoking/ eating lots of edibles for a period.
> 
> He was an easy target for some angst.


THATS why I will never ever share any details on this forums I ain't no target


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> THATS why I will never ever share any details on this forums I ain't no target


I'm a sharer...

At least I used to be. Shit got a little out of hand though. 

Who knew strangers in the internet couldn't be trusted? 

Hahaha. 

Answer: everyone.


----------



## JamesWolverine (Sep 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I'm a sharer...
> 
> At least I used to be. Shit got a little out of hand though.
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw you share some deep experiences and pictures which got back fired against you, that's why I wouldn't, it's okay for you to share anyway because weed is legal for you.


----------



## 7n0rthern7grown (Sep 1, 2015)

Read between the lines


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> Yeah I saw you share some deep experienced and pictures which got back fired against you, that's why I wouldn't, it's okay for you to share anyway because weed is legal for you.


Oui 

Plus, I like to share life experiences/ the feels. 

Some don't appreciate that level of openness though. I've learned my lesson. For now. 

One thing I know for sure, I'd never take someone's personal problems and try to exploit them to make myself feel better. 

Even with Swarth. I just said shit to piss him off. Never anything real though. 

That's not my jam.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2015)

7n0rthern7grown said:


> View attachment 3491336 Read between the lines


You have this kinda creepy "Children of the Corn" thing going on.


----------



## JamesWolverine (Sep 1, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oui
> 
> Plus, I like to share life experiences/ the feels.
> 
> ...


I mean you can't really expect anything from anyone because if people do it in real life they wouldn't hesitate for a second to do it on the internet, I've seen people the closest I've trusted and soon as I've had a minor argument they've ran and told my business to others.


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have this kinda creepy "Children of the Corn" thing going on.


LOVE THAT MOVIE.

were goddamn kindred spirits


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 1, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> I mean you can't really expect anything from anyone because if people do it in real life they wouldn't hesitate for a second to do it on the internet, I've seen people the closest I've trusted and soon as I've had a minor argument they've ran and told my business to others.


Naw. Good people are good people, Internet and beyond.

Sounds like the people you trusted were assholes. Or young. Young people are often assholes without even trying. Not enough life experience.

Sure, I feel bad for some of the things I said on here trolling. And if swarth was still around, I'd apologize. Even though I wasn't serious.

But I'd never really tried to hurt anyone's feelings. Just not my way.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 1, 2015)

Bleh... Suck ass, blah, suck ass bleh...


----------



## JamesWolverine (Sep 2, 2015)

Garden Knowm said:


> this will become the biggest thread in rollitup history... you can count on it


Indeed it has, wish you were active to see it.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 2, 2015)

My first selfie. Whilst doing an apartment clean out...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 2, 2015)

neosapien said:


> My first selfie. Whilst doing an apartment clean out...
> 
> View attachment 3491463


Oh Neo! What big fingers you have.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah, I hate the way they make my penis look tiny.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh Neo! What big fingers you have.


You know what they say about guys with big fingers, don't ya?



Spoiler



Big gloves.





Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, I hate the way they make my penis look tiny.


Oh come on Unc! Er,wait that came out wrong. Ok, I'm done. Shit!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3492032
> Ball bag selfie


XXXX or Vic Bitter? lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 3, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> XXXX or Vic Bitter? lol


Carlton draught cobber


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 3, 2015)

Damn how can I UNsee that now.  

I have to off set it by staring at mine


----------



## 420God (Oct 19, 2015)

Working on the farm.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 20, 2015)

420God said:


> Working on the farm.


Dude! Great work on the old barn, looks killer!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## 420God (Nov 2, 2015)

This was taken last month on our way out to my sister's bachelorette party.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 2, 2015)

420God said:


> This was taken last month on our way out to my sister's bachelorette party.


Man your lady is so pretty!


----------



## Texas dangermous (Nov 2, 2015)

Me and my fish.


----------



## 420God (Nov 2, 2015)

Love the ink!


----------



## Texas dangermous (Nov 2, 2015)

We fish hunt fight and get tattoos in Texas.


----------



## torontoke (Nov 2, 2015)

Before the beard 
And after


----------



## Texas dangermous (Nov 2, 2015)

Love the beard bro. I've always wanted to grow one myself.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 2, 2015)

Texas dangermous said:


> We fish hunt fight and get tattoos in Texas.


We also smoke, drink, and shoot guns! And sometimes our chicks don't shave as much as we'd like em too


----------



## Texas dangermous (Nov 2, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> We also smoke, drink, and shoot guns! And sometimes our chicks don't shave as much as we'd like em too
> View attachment 3534482


Amen to that brother.


----------



## peter berger (Nov 2, 2015)

THIS IS ME. HARD AS A ROCK


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 2, 2015)

Texas in the house!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 2, 2015)

peter berger said:


> View attachment 3534506
> THIS IS ME. HARD AS A ROCK


What are the 2 funkiest animals on the farm?









Brown chick and brown cow!


----------



## peter berger (Nov 2, 2015)

brown eye


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 2, 2015)

Texas dangermous said:


> Me and my fish.



used to go to this little restaurant outside tyler for catfish. they raised them on site and brought it out on a turkey platter with fries and slaw. best fish i ever had


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 2, 2015)

Elwood Diggler said:


> used to go to this little restaurant outside tyler for catfish. they raised them on site and brought it out on a turkey platter with fries and slaw. best fish i ever had


I went to Texas collage at tyler, I remember that place


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 2, 2015)

ever hit smith co electric company? i think it was tues or thurs pitchers for $2 or so. $10 would get you ripped


----------



## Texas dangermous (Nov 2, 2015)

Elwood Diggler said:


> used to go to this little restaurant outside tyler for catfish. they raised them on site and brought it out on a turkey platter with fries and slaw. best fish i ever had


Yeah east Texas is my place I do love the Piney woods.


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 2, 2015)

leanback by jesus ofCAnnabis, on Flickr


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 2, 2015)

Texas dangermous said:


> Me and my fish.


Thats nawt a fish, now this is a FISH!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 3, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3534543


so where is the disco accompanying tune?


----------



## Texas dangermous (Nov 3, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thats nawt a fish, now this is a FISH!
> 
> View attachment 3534576


That's a beast from the deep blue sea


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 3, 2015)

La fiesta de Gracia. 

Ok, now spot the crazy person!


----------



## april (Nov 3, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> La fiesta de Gracia.
> 
> Ok, now spot the crazy person!
> 
> View attachment 3534856


Dude in the orange shirt...totally creeping on u...lol 

PS. ..nice abs...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 3, 2015)

april said:


> Dude in the orange shirt...totally creeping on u...lol
> 
> PS. ..nice abs...


I never noticed before! Lol however it looks like he's sizing up my bf!


----------



## april (Nov 3, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I never noticed before! Lol however it looks like he's sizing up my bf!


Beef...chicken....some like both. ..guaranteed he burnt his finger on that smoke..


----------



## 420God (Nov 3, 2015)

april said:


> Dude in the orange shirt...totally creeping on u...lol
> 
> PS. ..nice abs...


I've been gone a while and still catching up. You're pregnant now. Congrats! How far along? Belly pics?


----------



## april (Nov 3, 2015)

420God said:


> I've been gone a while and still catching up. You're pregnant now. Congrats! How far along? Belly pics?


Welcome back! Thanks! !


Yes sir almost 5 months. .

Starting belly....and current belly lol so far I've gained almost 20lbs ...mostly tummy with a side of tatters...yes!! We find out gender on November 16th!!


----------



## 420God (Nov 3, 2015)

Awesome! What are you hoping for?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 3, 2015)

420God said:


> Awesome! What are you hoping for?


She should hope for a boy.What's that saying? When you have a boy you only have to worry about 1 peter, when you have a girl you have to worry about every peter on the block!


----------



## 420God (Nov 3, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> She should hope for a boy.What's that saying? When you have a boy you only have to worry about 1 peter, when you have a girl you have to worry about every peter on the block!


That's why I stopped after my daughter. Only the one for me and she can still be too much.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2015)

420God said:


> That's why I stopped after my daughter. Only the one for me and she can still be too much.


Lol - and she's not even close to the teens.
You have much to yet frustrate over grasshopper.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 3, 2015)

Steampunk inda inze


----------



## 420God (Nov 3, 2015)

Sexy MFers!


----------



## april (Nov 3, 2015)

420God said:


> Awesome! What are you hoping for?


Healthy baby!!

I'm guessing it's a boy...gut feeling lol either way I'll be happy. ..but in all seriousness if that ultrasound tech says girl...I'll just melt into a pool of happiness. ..my guy even wants a girl..I'm guessing because his mom had 2 boys and his brother just had a boy last yr.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 3, 2015)

april said:


> Welcome back! Thanks! !
> 
> 
> Yes sir almost 5 months. .
> ...


OH YAY! You look great!



Indagrow said:


> Steampunk inda inze
> 
> View attachment 3534884


Cuuuuuuuute! You kids are adorable!


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Nov 3, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> La fiesta de Gracia.
> 
> Ok, now spot the crazy person!
> 
> View attachment 3534856





could crack walnuts on that tummy......damn


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 3, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> so where is the disco accompanying tune?


You are out of touch old man which is exactly where I wanna be


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 4, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Steampunk inda inze
> 
> View attachment 3534884


Seriously, your girl is too good looking! Why aren't there girls that look like her in Thunder Bay??? 

Fuck you tinder and your sub par lesbians!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 9, 2015)

Halfway in the process of my folks retiring down to Florida my dad gets real sick and finds he's got lung cancer and bout 2 years left to live. Last 2 months been pretty emotional. Finally got him down here to enjoy what's left of his life. A positive is got to take the little one to the ocean for the first time. She had a fucking blast.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Halfway in the process of my folks retiring down to Florida my dad gets real sick and finds he's got lung cancer and bout 2 years left to live. Last 2 months been pretty emotional. Finally got him down here to enjoy what's left of his life. A positive is got to take the little one to the ocean for the first time. She had a fucking blast.
> 
> View attachment 3539061


Holy shit! You’re NOT black?????

P.S. She is such a cutie, it makes my ovaries hurt…


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2015)

Cute pic, Neo!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> La fiesta de Gracia.
> 
> Ok, now spot the crazy person!
> 
> View attachment 3534856





420God said:


> This was taken last month on our way out to my sister's bachelorette party.
> 
> View attachment 3534327


If 420god is gonna do it, i will too sans the party.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 9, 2015)

Texas dangermous said:


> We fish hunt fight and get tattoos in Texas.


BUT do ya quack?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your Dad Neo.
Good vibes aimed at you and yours.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 9, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Halfway in the process of my folks retiring down to Florida my dad gets real sick and finds he's got lung cancer and bout 2 years left to live. Last 2 months been pretty emotional. Finally got him down here to enjoy what's left of his life. A positive is got to take the little one to the ocean for the first time. She had a fucking blast.
> 
> View attachment 3539061


I'm Sorry about your dad bro. Stay strong!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 9, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> La fiesta de Gracia.
> 
> Ok, now spot the crazy person!
> 
> View attachment 3534856


I thought the group of virgins in the background huddled up together looked a little suspicious . I can only assume they are setting up a rape strategy. The expert gamer in the blue seems to be the leader of the pack.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 9, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Halfway in the process of my folks retiring down to Florida my dad gets real sick and finds he's got lung cancer and bout 2 years left to live. Last 2 months been pretty emotional. Finally got him down here to enjoy what's left of his life. A positive is got to take the little one to the ocean for the first time. She had a fucking blast.
> 
> View attachment 3539061


Sorry Neo..help him make it a good two years...for you and the beautiful baby also.
Those memories will last a lifetime. 
Love ya lots. db


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 9, 2015)

Awwww fuck it, ya'll made me do it.


I'll prob delete this in a few days so ya'll know


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 9, 2015)

fdd2blk said:


> this is what happens when i'm alone with women.....View attachment 53647


Same thing happend to me once,,lol,


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Awwww fuck it, ya'll made me do it.
> 
> View attachment 3539176
> 
> I'll prob delete this in a few days so ya'll know


That's a lovely family photo!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Awwww fuck it, ya'll made me do it.
> 
> View attachment 3539176
> 
> I'll prob delete this in a few days so ya'll know


Wtf. You look normal! I like you way more now..I mean I've always loved you but now I wanna make love to you. 

No homo


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Wtf. You look normal! I like you way more now..I mean I've always loved you but now I wanna make love to you.
> 
> No homo


Lmao that's exactly what I was thinking... minus the part about raw dogging his asshole till he cant walk right.

oh wait, you didn't say that


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 9, 2015)

I knew he looked normal. Don't you remember those bathroom pics of his 6 pack? Etched in my mind forever!  lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 9, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lmao that's exactly what I was thinking... minus the part about raw dogging his asshole till he cant walk right.
> 
> *oh wait, you didn't say that*


Not out loud!

I'm a very generous and unselfish lover we can take turns, If you don't mind hearing the screams of a vulnerable white man. Bush is a moaner.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Awwww fuck it, ya'll made me do it.
> 
> View attachment 3539176
> 
> I'll prob delete this in a few days so ya'll know


Heeey now ive seen 8 ppl here. Great lookn fam Bushy!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Wtf. You look normal! I like you way more now..I mean I've always loved you but now I wanna make love to you.
> 
> No homo


Lmao at "normal"

 

This was me with my glue gun before I got a haircut brah.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Lmao at "normal"
> 
> View attachment 3539242
> 
> This was me with my glue gun before I got a haircut brah.


Remember when your butthole used to look normal?


Seriously though, yessica would fuck you.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Nov 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Remember when your butthole used to look normal?
> 
> 
> Seriously though, yessica would fuck you.


I just sent her a pic of my nasty ass balls from behind, sort of a glamour shot. I know she'll love it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I just sent her a pic of my nasty ass balls from behind, sort of a glamour shot. I know she'll love it.


@Yessica... did you love it?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> @Yessica... did you love it?


Give her a sec, she's still fapping to it.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 9, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I just sent her a pic of my nasty ass balls from behind, sort of a glamour shot. I know she'll love it.


This statement is false. 

But it doesnt have to be! Break me off a piece of that nutsack Bushy. 

You said you did it, better make it true...

TIME TO PAY THE PIPER BITCH!


----------



## 420God (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi!


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 14, 2015)

420God said:


> Hi!
> 
> View attachment 3542727


Lookin' sharp as fuk. Have fun at the wedding, my dude!


----------



## 420God (Nov 14, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Lookin' sharp as fuk. Have fun at the wedding, my dude!


Thanks! We're on a bus heading to a park for pics. Can't wait to get back to the bar.


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2015)

up until im done showering than im taking it down

blacked out a family photo
taken 2 days ago

realize i havent posted a photo since hmm may when i got married so figured might as well


EDIT: that was fun should do it again more often maybe a cropped wedding photo next


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> up until im done showering than im taking it down
> 
> blacked out a family photo
> taken 2 days ago
> ...


Can't see a pic?


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 15, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Awwww fuck it, ya'll made me do it.
> 
> 
> I'll prob delete this in a few days so ya'll know


I missed it all as usual


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 15, 2015)

420God said:


> Hi!
> 
> View attachment 3542727


you guys are a beautiful couple . Tell your wife that SHE is who I always wanted to look like growing up. (still love black hair) mine's dark brown but not luxurious as hers. GORGEOUS bone structure too. Geez. Now I know where all the good genes went...


----------



## 420God (Nov 15, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> you guys are a beautiful couple . Tell your wife that SHE is who I always wanted to look like growing up. (still love black hair) mine's dark brown but not luxurious as hers. GORGEOUS bone structure too. Geez. Now I know where all the good genes went...


Lol, thank you. And I'll tell her what you said. A nice compliment is always appreciated.


----------



## sunni (Nov 15, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Can't see a pic?


That's the point up until I was done showering than bye bye
It's just my fb profile photo you're on my fb lol


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> That's the point up until I was done showering than bye bye
> It's just my fb profile photo you're on my fb lol


I'm doing hair so message you in a bit!!


----------



## Morbid Angel (Nov 17, 2015)

lol

googly eyes. the reason i have sau much trouble burning down churchez


----------



## Growan (Nov 18, 2015)

You seen Fury Road?

Turns out I was a Warboy 15 years ago. Found this picture whilst sifting though family snaps. 

Excuse the somewhat lean physique, I was substituting food for amphetamine and LSD at the time. 

Kids eh?

The original Warboy....


A 2015 Hollywood Fury Road Warboy


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

up until im done making chili


----------



## neosapien (Nov 21, 2015)

Your chili was done in 27 minutes? Make a roast next time will ya .


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 21, 2015)

Garden Knowm said:


> POST A PICTURE OF YOU
> 
> 
> me as a Bull Fighter
> ...


Then and now. "What a long strange trip it's been."


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 21, 2015)

tckfui said:


> look out man hes coming right for you!!!!
> if people actualy post pictures of themselvs in this thread Id say WOA!


Well, say WOA!


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Your chili was done in 27 minutes? Make a roast next time will ya .


Just the prep work not the entire thing
It's still simmering


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 22, 2015)

kmog33 said:


> View attachment 3548121
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From that picture,I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that you are on the other side of the " pond" from me.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 22, 2015)

kmog33 said:


> View attachment 3548121
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yea, that is a bitch-en hat!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Nov 22, 2015)

Is nudity allowed here? Ever smoke some and it make you horny?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 22, 2015)

It always gets me wound up. As for the nudity, I'm completely naked in my avatar, but just like Adam and Eve I'm covered with a leaf from the waist down.


----------



## charface (Nov 22, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Is nudity allowed here? Ever smoke some and it make you horny?


If you are an oversexed, female, dimepiece nudity should be directed to my inbox for confirmation.
If you are a dude or even look like one please log out, put on another layer of clothing and take a cold shower, these ladies are mine!!!!!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 22, 2015)

As you can see my ol' lady likes to show a little leg, but the girls behind my ol' lady are completely naked.


----------



## charface (Nov 22, 2015)

You have many lovely ladies,
Nice work.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 22, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> From that picture,I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that you are on the other side of the " pond" from me.


Nah I'm in Los Angeles. Was just visiting Europe for a few weeks last month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you. Remember, if you're ever out Oregon way,swing by, set a spell, kick your shoes off, and melt into the couch with some our homemade hash. We save it for company.


----------



## 420God (Nov 22, 2015)

Work selfie!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 22, 2015)

kmog33 said:


> Nah I'm in Los Angeles. Was just visiting Europe for a few weeks last month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's still a great hat, I don't care where you're from.


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Is nudity allowed here? Ever smoke some and it make you horny?


No sorry it isn't allowed here


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 22, 2015)

@ZaraBeth420 , you sexy beast - THIS is where the picture of yourself goes. 

Let's shut those paranoid fuckers up once and for all doll face! 

Muah!

Work week starts again in t minus 11 hours...


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Nov 22, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> @ZaraBeth420 , you sexy beast - THIS is where the picture of yourself goes.
> 
> Let's shut those paranoid fuckers up once and for all doll face!
> 
> ...


OK babe. Here goes.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 22, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> That's still a great hat, I don't care where you're from.


What about this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 22, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> OK babe. Here goes.
> 
> View attachment 3548839


That's the spirit!


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 22, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> OK babe. Here goes.
> 
> View attachment 3548839


Hey @UncleBuck , T bone sure has nice tatters...

I think you owe someone an apology.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 22, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> OK babe. Here goes.
> 
> View attachment 3548839





Yessica... said:


> Hey @UncleBuck , T bone sure has nice tatters...
> 
> I think you owe someone an apology.


Naw it's still there. 


I think there was a glitch in the matrix earlier...


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 22, 2015)

Another great hat. I would tip my hat to you; but I haven't got a hat.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 22, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Another great hat. I would tip my hat to you; but I haven't got a hat.


Lots of awesome hats in London lol. And that dude is a beefeater, first time I saw the guys the gin is named after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 22, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> OK mods, how about this version?
> 
> @Yessica...


I think the fuck you is still up. 

Website has been acting fuckie all night I think. The matrix...shits cray.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Nov 23, 2015)

The fucking Matrix crashed HARD last night. Site maintence or some shit…

It’s so funny when shit fucks up around here everyone thinks that they are somehow on slow-mo mode or that someone hacked the web. hahah

I thought so too. I was like “what the fuck - why are people erasing the pictures that Zara and myself put up??? IT’S A CONSPIRACY!!!!”

hahahahaha, oh weed!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 23, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Naw it's still there.
> 
> 
> I think there was a glitch in the matrix earlier...


My computer started acting wacky on this site as well???.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3548995


" That's the way I like it uh hu uh hu" (K.C. & The Sunshine Band)
You should tip that hat to yourself. They are magnificent!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 23, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> " That's the way I like it uh hu uh hu" (K.C. & The Sunshine Band)
> You should tip that hat to yourself. They are magnificent!


Thank you bro, our crew works hard. This is one of 2 greenhouses out on the farm...


----------



## Positivity (Nov 23, 2015)

Amazing garden.

Makes the led grows look like lite brite


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 23, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Hey @UncleBuck , T bone sure has nice tatters...
> 
> I think you owe someone an apology.


lol. 

you weren't here for 'bethanybrawndo'. she had a much more convincing fake. 

for all i know, that is a dude in a wig with some pillows in his shirt.

anyhoo, thanks for obsessing over me!

maybe someone else can fulfill that deficit of attention you are always working on until i get back later this week.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 23, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> you weren't here for 'bethanybrawndo'. she had a much more convincing fake.
> 
> ...


What a cute pic of you buck! 


The biggest 'hill' around


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thank you bro, our crew works hard. This is one of 2 greenhouses out on the farm...
> View attachment 3549229
> 
> View attachment 3549230


I like that green house. What brand is it?


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 23, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> What a cute pic of you buck!
> 
> 
> The biggest 'hill' around
> ...


Awwwwwes - you are TOO CUTE!

I want to sit on your face.

Oh…lap…I meant “lap”

Dyslexia kills.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 23, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I like that green house. What brand is it?


It's made by GRO-TECH in NorCal...


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 23, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.
> 
> you weren't here for 'bethanybrawndo'. she had a much more convincing fake.
> 
> ...


How did I mis THIS???

hahah - you’re weird. 

 

Also - ahem - aren’t you at like 90,000 posts or something???


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 24, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> What a cute pic of you buck!
> 
> 
> The biggest 'hill' around
> ...


what state is that? (I want to say CO but can't remember)


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> How did I mis THIS???
> 
> hahah - you’re weird.
> 
> ...


so. many. pictures.

yes, i have about 90,000 posts. 

but i do not have anywhere near 12,841 posts desperately begging for attention or announcing my particular gender without solicitation.

i mainly post to rebut racist fucktards and braindead right wingers, although sometimes i make it a point to take time out for the types of members that just beg for a good trollin', no matter their political leanings.

i'm just that nice.


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3548994


Great view doublejj, keep up the good work


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 25, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> but i do not have anywhere near 12,841 posts desperately begging for attention or announcing my particular gender without solicitation.


Nope

You just have 90,000 post showing your weird boner for just about everything. Go semen on something again, mmmmmmm k?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 25, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Nope
> 
> You just have 90,000 post showing your weird boner for just about everything. Go semen on something again, mmmmmmm k?


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 25, 2015)

blah blah blah

dark triad babble


----------



## neosapien (Nov 25, 2015)

@UncleBuck I don't know if you're going to listen to @yessica but if you do and you're taking requests, can you semen on @Unclebaldrick for not naming his new kitty Ace Bandacunt?


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 25, 2015)

neosapien said:


> @UncleBuck I don't know if you're going to listen to @yessica but if you do and you're taking requests, can you semen on @Unclebaldrick for not naming his new kitty Ace Bandacunt?


OMG he does REQUESTS???

I didn’t know that. 

I have a pair of titties** around here somewhere that look like they have already had a mountain of semen on them…

I’ll PM you bucky. Thanks a million! 

I’m a very visual person.

**a picture of titties


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3548994


holy mother of god...

I want THAT tree in my window for Christmas!!!!!


----------



## april (Nov 25, 2015)

-28 Celsius. ..and we got a bunch if snow...lol  

Time to pull out the parka and boots...


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 25, 2015)

neosapien said:


> @UncleBuck I don't know if you're going to listen to @yessica but if you do and you're taking requests, can you semen on @Unclebaldrick for not naming his new kitty Ace Bandacunt?


UB3 got a kitten without telling me?

@Unclebaldrick you are dead to me.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 26, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> The only time I get to the grand canyon and it was fucking freezing. It snowed all the way back down to flagstaff.
> View attachment 3551183
> I ended up loosing almost 10k in vegas the next day/night


I love that FACE!!!!!

Glad you shared. If someone semen’s on you - I promise I will use all of my crazy to fuck them in the ass.

xoxoxo


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I love that FACE!!!!!
> 
> Glad you shared. If someone semen’s on you - I promise I will use all of my crazy to fuck them in the ass.
> 
> xoxoxo


Hehehe!
You know what after giving it some more thought, i would actually be honored if someone jizzed on my pic. Lol


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 26, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Hehehe!
> You know what after giving it some more thought, i would actually be honored if someone jizzed on my pic. Lol


Well then, maybe I’ll just ass rape them if they DON’T do it…


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey kids... just a public service to remind you all that you should wipe your exif information... unless you have some sort of mental illness and rape-wish-fantasy.

It's just a smart idea.


----------



## bellcore (Nov 26, 2015)

I thought RIU removes all exif when you post to this site?


----------



## charface (Nov 26, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Hehehe!
> You know what after giving it some more thought, i would actually be honored if someone jizzed on my pic. Lol


Just finishing up now sir!
With yer face and my semen we cant lose!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 26, 2015)

bellcore said:


> I thought RIU removes all exif when you post to this site?


Exif?


----------



## bellcore (Nov 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Exif?


Photo encoding that shows where the pic was taken, when was taken and other info.


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Exif?


New cameras and phones add the time, date and location to the info of the pics. You either have to turn it off on the device you're using or strip it before upload. Pretty sure RIU does it for you now.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 26, 2015)

420God said:


> New cameras and phones add the time, date and location to the info of the pics. You either have to turn it off on the device you're using or strip it before upload. Pretty sure RIU does it for you now.


Meh, I got nothing to hide. 

And if anyone wanted to try their hat at stalking me...

Well it will not end well for them. I have friends that have pigs on their farm. 

Nuff said.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 26, 2015)

@sunni has made a thread about removing pic info recently, so I wouldn't count on riu erasing exif data.


----------



## charface (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't need no exif to tell you that fucking pic was taken at the canyon.
Please stop what you are doing and proceed to the nearest precinct and explain yourself.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 26, 2015)

bellcore said:


> I thought RIU removes all exif when you post to this site?


negative.


----------



## sunni (Nov 26, 2015)

dangledo said:


> @sunni has made a thread about removing pic info recently, so I wouldn't count on riu erasing exif data.


Correct I. Have a a nice little tutorial with photos of my dog looking goofy 

Should always take extra precautions of safety Riu is not a private website 

Therefore any creep anywhere can gather who you are by connecting the dots

Basic internet safety use it !


----------



## sunni (Nov 26, 2015)

bellcore said:


> I thought RIU removes all exif when you post to this site?


Nope I've seen people use it on growers to prove they were using photoshop on their buds


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 26, 2015)

I thought you just had to have location services off when takin the pic? Either way if someone is stalking me their life sucks way to much for me to worrie about them


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 26, 2015)

This is me and my buddies fishing for crappy.


----------



## sunni (Nov 26, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> I thought you just had to have location services off when takin the pic? Either way if someone is stalking me their life sucks way to much for me to worrie about them


yes but not everyone does that its just good common practice to make sure your location isnt embedded into your photos why i have taken the time to explain how to do so


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 26, 2015)

3N1GM4 said:


> View attachment 3551468


I don't know why but I thought you were a 40 yr old woman until I clicked your avi


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 26, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> I don't know why but I thought you were a 40 yr old woman until I clicked your avi


she is.



*jk


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 26, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is me and my buddies fishing for crappy.
> 
> View attachment 3551460


GET OUT!! BRRRRR! (did you get any?)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 26, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> GET OUT!! BRRRRR! *(did you get any?)*


Loaded question.
*Declines incriminating response*


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 26, 2015)

3N1GM4 said:


> View attachment 3551468


Bahahahahahhaa 

Best. Picture. Here.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2015)

420God said:


> New cameras and phones add the time, date and location to the info of the pics. You either have to turn it off on the device you're using or strip it before upload. Pretty sure RIU does it for you now.


They also add things like if you used your iphone 6 and whether you used the back camera, id features etc... pretty amazing actually. Apple and the NSA doing biz since forever.


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Nov 26, 2015)

That pic wasnt me, it came from cat-beard.com, Im too paranoid that someone would recognize me.


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 26, 2015)

3N1GM4 said:


> That pic wasnt me, it came from catbeard.com, Im too paranoid that someone would recognize me.View attachment 3551546


Awwwww shucks…

Well it’s the thought that counts! I don’t know if you know this about me, but I have a huge boner for Pictures and Good Internet Fun…


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh, I forgot...


Bahahahahaha







Semen


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Nov 27, 2015)

meh felt like dropping a selfie from yesterday
View attachment 3552298


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 27, 2015)

Haha I caught one finally. Do belly pics. You don't have to post them here but one day you'll be glad you did them.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 27, 2015)

And yeah I've said it before but it's been an honor watching you grow into such a fine young woman. And also I don't feel so pervy now that you're older.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 27, 2015)

Has uncle buck seen that yet? Maybe on fb but it brings a certain air on riu

Is that thors hair on your arm?


----------



## sunni (Nov 27, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Has uncle buck seen that yet? Maybe on fb but it brings a certain air on riu
> 
> Is that thors hair on your arm?


lol no that shirt has been pulling  which sucks cause its expensive but i did buy it a few years ago so


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 27, 2015)

I guess it's good most of the pictures I post were taking in countries I don't live in lol. greece 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 27, 2015)

You are very beautiful Sunni, your husband a lucky man


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> You are very beautiful Sunni, your husband a lucky man


thank you dear


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 28, 2015)

Geez @sunni I always miss these. I've seen you post pics here before but not in awhile since you's a married lady now (and mom) Neo is right. Take pics of your belly so you can look back on those times.


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Geez @sunni I always miss these. I've seen you post pics here before but not in awhile since you's a married lady now (and mom) Neo is right. Take pics of your belly so you can look back on those times.


I don't like to keep them up anymore because well some people have threatened me here to be honest and with my upcoming immigration and husbands work status I remove them shortly after


----------



## Don Geno (Nov 28, 2015)

@sunni just missed your photo id be iffy about the whole issue as well


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 29, 2015)

Tipsy at 3am, how does my Charlie Brown tree look?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> I don't like to keep them up anymore because well some people have threatened me here to be honest and with my upcoming immigration and husbands work status I remove them shortly after


Shouldn't everyone be able to do this, but Riu locks editing at somepoint after we post?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 420God (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 29, 2015)

kmog33 said:


> Shouldn't everyone be able to do this, but Riu locks editing at somepoint after we post?


For editing, you have 12 hrs. that above pic wasn't me, it's actor James Woods.


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Nov 29, 2015)

If you go premium member I think you can edit or delete any post you made at anytime.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2015)

What is premium member?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 29, 2015)

cannabineer said:


> What is premium member?


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2015)

kmog33 said:


> Shouldn't everyone be able to do this, but Riu locks editing at somepoint after we post?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have 12 hours I keep mine up for maybe 5 so I do within users ability otherwise you can PM a mod and ask we never say no
So yes everyone has the ability


3N1GM4 said:


> If you go premium member I think you can edit or delete any post you made at anytime.


There's no such thing don't spread rumours please


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 29, 2015)

420God said:


> View attachment 3553416


Crazy!


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 29, 2015)

I'd say it appears he's steering, 



but it looks more like he's grabbing the bull by the horns.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 29, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I'd say it appears he's steering,
> 
> 
> 
> but it looks more like he's grabbing the bull by the horns.


he can't be "steer" ing. it's a bull.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 29, 2015)

soon as these training wheels come off,
pepi will soar.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 29, 2015)

420God said:


> View attachment 3553416


No better proof than this^^^
My boy 420God has full control of his life:


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 29, 2015)

3N1GM4 said:


> If you go premium member I think you can edit or delete any post you made at anytime.


I'll show you my premium member.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> I'll show you my premium member.


@Pinworm


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 30, 2015)

Lols i was trying to get me and my cat in a pic for a lady.thia is what happened.

Notice that speedy/lsd/mdma look


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 2, 2015)

Workin the strip for beer money


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 2, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3555499Workin the strip for beer money


What's cooking good looking? Got a litre size bottle of beer there? Looks huge!


----------



## SunnyJim (Dec 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Looks huge!


That's what she said.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 2, 2015)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3554120 Lols i was trying to get me and my cat in a pic for a lady.thia is what happened.
> 
> Notice that speedy/lsd/mdma look


Thom Yorke look alike.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What's cooking good looking? Got a litre size bottle of beer there? Looks huge!


Didn't you know that Dannyboy is a "Little person"?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 2, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3555499Workin the strip for beer money


**sight** fuckin tourists


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 2, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What's cooking good looking? Got a litre size bottle of beer there? Looks huge!


ya know now that I remember it was a large bottle. I had forgotten about that. I also remember the days were like 115 degrees


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 2, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> For editing, you have 12 hrs. that above pic wasn't me, it's actor James Woods.


Who has a crazy-high IQ, one of the smartest humans on the planet, apparently. Good pick.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2015)

No sorry, I can't come out and get high today, I'm very busy.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 5, 2015)

neosapien said:


> No sorry, I can't come out and get high today, I'm very busy.
> 
> View attachment 3557164


I thought your kid was older... that's a baby...

J/K What a sweet dad! mine still remembers when her dad played tea party. I don't ever remember my dad sitting down and playing. Probably b/c I was born a daughter and he couldn't relate.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 5, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> I thought your kid was older... that's a baby...
> 
> J/K What a sweet dad! mine still remembers when her dad played tea party. I don't ever remember my dad sitting down and playing. Probably b/c I was born a daughter and he couldn't relate.


She'll be 3 the day after Christmas. She's really into doctor stuff. She actually asked to go to the dentist lol. She should keep it up. I hear doctors make ok money.


----------



## Growan (Dec 5, 2015)

neosapien said:


> She'll be 3 the day after Christmas. She's really into doctor stuff. She actually asked to go to the dentist lol. She should keep it up. I hear doctors make ok money.


Hey, my youngest is 3 in just over a week. He has more than a passing interest in Paw Patrol and throwing shapes. They'd make an awesome team in the future.

RIU aranged marriage? Probably a first.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2015)

Point your toes damn it, Point!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Point your toes damn it, Point!
> 
> View attachment 3563766


Did you get your head the rest of the way down and your legs up prior to impact? How high?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 13, 2015)

^^^That looks like Mark Spitz...from like a million years ago


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> ^^^That looks like Mark Spitz...from like a million years ago


GREAT call Danny! You are so right.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 13, 2015)

shit wrong thread...


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> shit wrong thread...


There is never a wrong thread for dogs


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> There is never a wrong thread for dogs


Make me regret why don't you


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 13, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Point your toes damn it, Point!
> 
> View attachment 3563766


What's on the water's surface?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Did you get your head the rest of the way down and your legs up prior to impact? How high?


My best attempt at a Jackknife from the bridge wing of a 210 WMEC(cutter) in the middle of the Caribbean - no land in sight - 50 ish feet awl.
The wierd colors on the water is some chem anomaly on the photo.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> Did you get your head the rest of the way down and your legs up prior to impact? How high?


Yes, I managed to make it look respectable.

A guy gets lucky once in a while.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 13, 2015)

Me and a buddy just aboot to have a smoke when the paparazzi spotted us!
Can anybody "Guess Who" he is?
Need a hint ?That is me on the left without the welding helmet on.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 14, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes, I managed to make it look respectable.
> 
> A guy gets lucky once in a while.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

So i have just perused this thread back a hundred pages...and have come to the conclusion you all are a bunch of sexy mofo's! Feels like i now know each and every one of you like you were family! I will post some more of my ugly mug as time permits but for now peace out!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 14, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> So i have just perused this thread back a hundred pages...and have come to the conclusion you all are a bunch of sexy mofo's! Feels like i now know each and every one of you like you were family! I will post some more of my ugly mug as time permits but for now peace out!


I took my pic down just a couple hours after posting it, so you prob didn't see what i look like. I'll put it back up for a couple more hours for you. Enjoy


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

So still no guesses on my buddy in the pic i just edited in another hint.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 14, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> Me and a buddy just aboot to have a smoke when the paparazzi spotted us!
> Can anybody "Guess Who" he is?
> Need a hint ?That is me on the left without the welding helmet on.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm now assuming it's a member of the band then. Not too familiar w/ them. Some of the music yes, but not indiv. members.




Zig-Zag Blue said:


> So i have just perused this thread back a hundred pages...and have come to the conclusion you all are a bunch of sexy mofo's! Feels like i now know each and every one of you like you were family! I will post some more of my ugly mug as time permits but for now peace out!


I know! You assume we're all a bunch of geeky stoners, but the pics I've seen on here prove otherwise. Lots of good looking folks here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 14, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> So still no guesses on my buddy in the pic i just edited in another hint.


Is he one of these guys?


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I took my pic down just a couple hours after posting it, so you prob didn't see what i look like. I'll put it back up for a couple more hours for you. Enjoy
> View attachment 3564172


Nice try Aeroknow i seen your cool beer video you sexy beast!


----------



## 420God (Dec 14, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> So still no guesses on my buddy in the pic i just edited in another hint.


Idk. Your brother? You white guys look the same to me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 14, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> So still no guesses on my buddy in the pic i just edited in another hint.


Burton Cummings


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 14, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> Me and a buddy just aboot to have a smoke when the paparazzi spotted us!
> Can anybody "Guess Who" he is?
> Need a hint ?That is me on the left without the welding helmet on.
> 
> ...


That is Mo Fooken El Chapo.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah right band he is Burton Cummings the lead singer ,you might recognize Lenny Kravitz's cover of this tune


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

Me and my wife when we first met.


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 14, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> Me and my wife when we first met.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564244


You did well there buddy!


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

Us now...


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 14, 2015)

You look about the same just missing the tache


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> You look about the same just missing the tache


Just about 20 yrs diff between the 2 pics


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> Us now...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564245


Either you were still growing or she shrunk


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Either you were still growing or she shrunk


She's in high heels first pic


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 14, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> Yeah right band he is Burton Cummings the lead singer ,you might recognize Lenny Kravitz's cover of this tune


Well since Burton Cummings is arguably one of the greatest singers in history, perhaps we could get him to do some vocals in the Rollitup Non Marching band. Perhaps a "_*Share the Land"*_ cover?  Truly one of my favorites.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 14, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Well since Burton Cummings is arguably one of the greatest singers in history, perhaps we could get him to do some vocals in the Rollitup Non Marching band. Perhaps a "_*Share the Land"*_ cover?  Truly one of my favorites.


arguably?


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 14, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> arguably?


O.K. let me be clear, The BEST MALE singer in history!


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> arguably?


Yeah that's him Jimmy's Brother ...


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Well since Burton Cummings is arguably one of the greatest singers in history, perhaps we could get him to do some vocals in the Rollitup Non Marching band. Perhaps a "_*Share the Land"*_ cover?  Truly one of my favorites.


 Good ole Winnipeg boy In his earlier years he would give me goosebumps with songs like "these eyes" and "stand tall" now he has a hard time hitting those higher notes .I would be in awe as we sat around the kitchen table boozing and smoking till the wee hours of the morning passing the guitar around and singing and joking he is a very funny guy along with my brother in law Gary Maclean & his Brother Blair Maclean of Maclean & Maclean fame Burton is still on the road doing solo shows and sometimes backed up by a band called the Carpet Frogs.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

last candid shot for a while My Brother in law Gary with Blair and???


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 14, 2015)

Jim Carry..


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> Jim Carry..


nope


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

close though  it's Jim Carrey.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

Jim Carrey watched Gary and Blairs show that night and then came back to the house for some stubbies ...after watching these clips where do you think the idea for the toilet scene came from?


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 14, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> close though  it's Jim Carrey.


Lol yea that


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 14, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> Yeah that's him Jimmy's Brother ...


What the heck was that? It was a goof right? Not a serious wk out vid. There were some pretty bad ones back then that tried to pass as legit.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 14, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> What the heck was that? It was a goof right? Not a serious wk out vid. There were some pretty bad ones back then that tried to pass as legit.


total goof..He had a short lived comedy special up here north of the border back in the day he did skits impersonations etc. he plays himself and Rodney Dangerfield in this one...


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

april said:


> Super hot Hun, do u ever model? U should such a pretty face!


Thanks april,No never did get into modeling.you are not to shabby yourself.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

Well I guess i should have started here because in the spring of 67
my parents bless their hearts had a few stubbies and got a little jiggity so 9 months later......



This big bundle showed up on my fathers lap,(Notice how happy he was) that is me on the left and my twin bro.on the right.....
.....I guess this is around the time they invented color .This is me and my twin bro again fraternal as you can see but never mind that because it was shortly after this pic was taken i killed him .....errr i mean he died from S.I.D.S. so no more pictures of him but that is ok because he is and never was important this is all about me...TBC at a later date...



....Brothers and sister. They are no longer with us as i killed them with pot leafs. I really was the favorite.Notice how dapper i looked in my Giorgio Armani one piece suit...


We now jump ahead to my teens and the start of something extraordinaire starting to form on my upper lip...



This is a candid from my modeling career....


After working the runway i made the obvious leap into porn you may recognize this candid. it was a roll i landed in the original "boogie nights" the lead "Dirk Diggler"



after starring in hundreds of porn movies I made the transition into serious acting and
landed the lead in 8 seconds a story about a bull rider ...it was turning into quit the ride...



With all the booze and drugs i was consuming. the next few years were a blur and this wake up call showed up on my door step..

I had to slow my wild ways and become a father figure for my son....



Next chapter .......coming up shortly after the break...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 15, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> close though  it's Jim Carrey.


dude introduce me


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> Well I guess i should have started here because in the spring of 67
> my parents bless their hearts had a few stubbies and got a little jiggity so 9 months later......
> 
> View attachment 3564931
> ...


I'd guess you are between 55-60 years old. My dad has pics that look very similar, he was born in 56, be 59 on the 28th


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 16, 2015)

I can't wait to be legal...ill post a [email protected] blue you are one funny dude!


----------



## april (Dec 16, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> Well I guess i should have started here because in the spring of 67
> my parents bless their hearts had a few stubbies and got a little jiggity so 9 months later......
> 
> View attachment 3564931
> ...


 Watching ur mustache fill it is truly awesome. ..seriously jealous of ur kitchen parties...luv all ur pics ♡


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 16, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> dude introduce me


Totally would but now that he has made it he wont return my calls


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 16, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> I can't wait to be legal...ill post a [email protected] blue you are one funny dude!


Long live the Queen!


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 16, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'd guess you are between 55-60 years old. My dad has pics that look very similar, he was born in 56, be 59 on the 28th


Close coming up on 50 soon.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 19, 2015)

So this cowboy is waiting for the local pub to open,When the doors open for business he goes straight up to the bar and order 7 shots of tequila.The bartender who had just opened his till thinks to himself "not a bad first sale of the day" and proceeds to pour the cowboy the 7 shots of tequila ,but before he could finish pouring ,the cowboy starts slamming them back 1 after the other.The bartender notices this and says " whoa there cowboy its only 11 am and if you keep it up like that we will be carrying you outta here". To which the cowboy responds that he is celebrating his first blow job.The bartender replies with "hell why didn't you say so!I will buy you one then",the cowboy replies to this with a "no thanks if 7 don't kill the taste in my mouth nothing will!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 19, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> So this cowboy is waiting for the local pub to open,When the doors open for business he goes straight up to the bar and order 7 shots of tequila.The bartender who had just opened his till thinks to himself "not a bad first sale of the day" and proceeds to pour the cowboy the 7 shots of tequila ,but before he could finish pouring ,the cowboy starts slamming them back 1 after the other.The bartender notices this and says " whoa there cowboy its only 11 am and if you keep it up like that we will be carrying you outta here". To which the cowboy responds that he is celebrating his first blow job.The bartender replies with "hell why didn't you say so!I will buy you one then",the cowboy replies to this with a "no thanks if 7 don't kill the taste in my mouth nothing will!
> View attachment 3567972


Lmao!! I've already had a couple of beers and lots of weed and that was so funny I had to read it to Mrs Goodson.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 19, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> So this cowboy is waiting for the local pub to open,When the doors open for business he goes straight up to the bar and order 7 shots of tequila.The bartender who had just opened his till thinks to himself "not a bad first sale of the day" and proceeds to pour the cowboy the 7 shots of tequila ,but before he could finish pouring ,the cowboy starts slamming them back 1 after the other.The bartender notices this and says " whoa there cowboy its only 11 am and if you keep it up like that we will be carrying you outta here". To which the cowboy responds that he is celebrating his first blow job.The bartender replies with "hell why didn't you say so!I will buy you one then",the cowboy replies to this with a "no thanks if 7 don't kill the taste in my mouth nothing will!
> View attachment 3567972


Three cowboys were sitting around a campfire all talking about how tough they were
The cowboy from Canada says a sheriff "down montana had me cuffed and, ready to hang for horse steelin I killed him with my teeth"
The cowboy from Texas says that aint nothing son I was shot 17 times after robbin a bank down in San Antonio yet here I stand
They all look at the third cowboy whos from New Mexico, he doesnt say a word but they slowly realize he is stirring the camp fire coals with his dick


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 29, 2015)

Up, up, and away!


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 2, 2016)

Chillin with my girl.. I have 19 days to decide to either stay in Texas with her or move to Evans Colorado.. Lol???



That's my body gaurd in the back ground.. Lol

Or an undercover..


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 2, 2016)

Haven't posted a picture in agggggges. 

But here's a cute one of me and the olds at Christmas. 

 

I know, I know...we are adorable. 

Hahah

Happy 2016 everyone!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 2, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Chillin with my girl.. I have 19 days to decide to either stay in Texas with her or move to Evans Colorado.. Lol???View attachment 3576331
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn good argument for staying in Tx.


----------



## Nyan Rapier (Jan 2, 2016)

Vegging out on New Years.


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Damn good argument for staying in Tx.


Damn I know, but there are to many variables. I will say I'm happy AF tho


----------



## Yessica... (Jan 2, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Damn I know, but there are to many variables. I will say I'm happy AF tho
> 
> View attachment 3576441 View attachment 3576442 View attachment 3576443


She is soooooo cute!!!!!

Yay honey! Good for you!!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 2, 2016)

^that homie looks baked


----------



## 420God (Jan 14, 2016)

Anybody else mushroom hunt?


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2016)

420God said:


> Anybody else mushroom hunt?
> 
> View attachment 3585699


Those are some light caps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 2, 2016)

lookin hawt abe! cant stop laughing at the cat face staring off into the distance
edit: do you think that cat is wearing a wig?


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 2, 2016)

You should post a pic of yourself Diabolical

I cant wait to jizz all over it and make prints of it on toilet paper to wipe my fine ass with


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 2, 2016)

You are perfectly, idealy cute. Hope you'd be real, and not a troll account of some dickwad on this site


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2016)

Miss_Prestigious said:


> I don't know if this picture proves anything but here's pt.2
> edit: thank you, by the way


 just be active make friends, enjoy the forum, dont worry about "proving" yourself to others, 

its pretty rare we have fake females come on here i havent seen it happen , 
so i wouldnt worry

welcome to the forum ^_^ enjoy your stay


----------



## Miss_Prestigious (Feb 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> just be active make friends, enjoy the forum, dont worry about "proving" yourself to others,
> 
> its pretty rare we have fake females come on here i havent seen it happen ,
> so i wouldnt worry
> ...


Thanks, man, I'm sure I'm going to be hooked on this website for a while, actually.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 2, 2016)

undercoverfbi said:


> You should post a pic of yourself Diabolical
> 
> I cant wait to jizz all over it and make prints of it on toilet paper to wipe my fine ass with


I did post a pic on here...go find it brruh


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 2, 2016)

This was me the other week


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 2, 2016)

420God said:


> Anybody else mushroom hunt?
> 
> View attachment 3585699


Are those magic mushroom?


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Are those magic mushroom?


hey so now that you moved are doing long distance with that girl or what?


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Are those magic mushroom?


Nah, just some regular ones.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2016)

420God said:


> Nah, just some regular ones.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> hey so now that you moved are doing long distance with that girl or what?


Nope.. Lol.. But I'll probably fly her up here if I am still single in a month or two..

But I've been on tinder and POF looking. There is plenty of cute chics around here..


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Nope.. Lol.. But I'll probably fly her up here if I am still single in a month or two..
> 
> But I've been on tinder and POF looking. There is plenty of cute chics around here..


godspeed my man. lol


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> godspeed my man. lol


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2016)

ODanksta said:


>


tinder lol.. its like the fast food version of syphilis


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> tinder lol.. its like the fast food version of syphilis


Sure, but probably just as bad as picking up random chics at a bar..

I think I am immune to STD's anyways..


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Sure, but probably just as bad as picking up random chics at a bar..
> 
> I think I am immune to STD's anyways..


i hope you just knocked extremely hard on some wood ... i would be smashing down trees LOL!!!!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Sure, but probably just as bad as picking up random chics at a bar..
> 
> I think I am immune to STD's anyways..


hard to get an std if youre immortal!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> i hope you just knocked extremely hard on some wood ... i would be smashing down trees LOL!!!!


lmao


----------



## Krippled (Feb 2, 2016)

Miss_Prestigious said:


> I don't know if this picture proves anything but here's pt.2
> edit: thank you, by the way  (apologies for my atrocious eyebrows)


 MEOW!!! Oreo


----------



## Miss_Prestigious (Feb 2, 2016)

Krippled said:


> View attachment 3599735 MEOW!!! Oreo


YESS HELLO OREO, MY CAT'S NAME IS MOMO HELLOOOO


----------



## Krippled (Feb 2, 2016)

Miss_Prestigious said:


> YESS HELLO OREO, MY CAT'S NAME IS MOMO HELLOOOO


You have to be kidding... My Siamese goes by MoMo AKA Mocha Latte...


----------



## Miss_Prestigious (Feb 2, 2016)

Krippled said:


> You have to be kidding... My Siamese goes by MoMo AKA Mocha Latte...View attachment 3599771


So gorgeous c:


----------



## Krippled (Feb 2, 2016)

Miss_Prestigious said:


> So gorgeous c:


Thanx..she is fat and spoiled


----------



## Miss_Prestigious (Feb 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3599838


10/10


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2016)

Miss_Prestigious said:


> 10/10


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 2, 2016)

Miss_Prestigious said:


> 10/10


Gonna grow a thicker skin? Disclaimer: you'll still get raked for a bit cuz its an initiation


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2016)

Miss_Prestigious said:


> 10/10


What SM said - it's kinda a sockpuppet weeding process - you're in our gang, sorta like having to take a beating when you join the crips. 

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 3, 2016)

lol @srh88


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2016)

There's a study linking cat owners with mental disorders associated with the parasite _*Toxoplasma gondii. *_Just saying.

Welcome @Miss_Prestigious. I'm kinda a self appointed warden round these parts but I'm on vacation so let me apologize for being late to welcome you. Welcome to the best freakshow on planet Earth.. Your cat's participation is optional.


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2016)

neosapien said:


> There's a study linking cat owners with mental disorders associated with the parasite _*Toxoplasma gondii. *_Just saying.
> 
> Welcome @Miss_Prestigious. I'm kinda a self appointed warden round these parts but I'm on vacation so let me apologize for being late to welcome you. Welcome to the best freakshow on planet Earth. Your cat's participation is optional.


shes been banned for being underage so im editing your post


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 3, 2016)

some of you guys were pedo'in on her lmao....fuck we gotta question the age from now on too...scary..she looked of age tho


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 3, 2016)

Maybe the queen didn't like the lack of attention And she was of age (trying to disprove the pedo comment)


----------



## sunni (Feb 3, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Maybe the queen didn't like the lack of attention And she was of age (trying to disprove the pedo comment)
> View attachment 3600283


...
the user said several times she was 16.


----------



## bellcore (Feb 3, 2016)

Being a pedo or weed lover are not mutually exclusive it seems. Oh look, Pedo bear selling bongs.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 3, 2016)

damn..missed that! I was just reloading to see what @mr sunshine was going to say next lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 3, 2016)

Miss_Prestigious said:


> Thanks, man, I'm sure I'm going to be hooked on this website for a while, actually.


Guess not. Bye, Yessi!


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> ...
> the user said several times she was 16.


That chick was sixteen.. Quit hard drugs that she had been doing for several years three years ago.. So at 11 she was doing hard drugs?

Maybe she just hated the community and wanted an easy out? Or she was an absolute savage pre-teen


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh no, I said she was cute...does this make me a pedo?


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 3, 2016)

You pose no sexual threat...so no


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 3, 2016)

Phew, that was a close one


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> shes been banned for being underage so im editing your post


Thanks Sunni, you're always trying to save me from myself and shit! You're like my own Canadian guardian angel.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Oh no, I said she was cute...does this make me a pedo?


You're gay rite?
Doesn't matter!
Your good bro


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You're gay rite?
> Doesn't matter!
> Your good bro


I'm not gay....I'm extremely gay


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm not gay....I'm extremely gay


Right on


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on


Hey homes....you ever had your shit pushed in?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Hey homes....you ever had your shit pushed in?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Hey homes....you ever had your shit pushed in?


I don't think?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 3, 2016)

Uhhhhh, you want it to be? I seen your pic of yourself you sexy sonovabitch


----------



## srh88 (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 3, 2016)

See srh knows what's up


----------



## srh88 (Feb 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> See srh knows what's up


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 3, 2016)

You look like I need a drink...jk danksta, yous a sexy beast too


----------



## wascaptain (Feb 4, 2016)

nothing a shave and a hair cut couldnt fix.... 

you are my hero thou bro! you flaunting beautiful chicks...keep up the good work


----------



## jugz420 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hola =)


-Jugz


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Sure, but probably just as bad as picking up random chics at a bar..
> 
> I think I am immune to STD's anyways..


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


I liked that post but ewww man!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


>


----------



## hellmutt bones (Feb 13, 2016)

Some one took this pic when i was at the circus.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 13, 2016)

LoL,,,I'm on page seven,,,,young and older


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 21, 2016)

Went to the Tool concert like a boss. How the hell have you guys been?! It's been a minute!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 21, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 3613785
> Went to the Tool concert like a boss. How the hell have you guys been?! It's been a minute!


where have you been


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> where have you been


I got super busy is all. I missed you guys though.


----------



## april (Feb 22, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 3613785
> Went to the Tool concert like a boss. How the hell have you guys been?! It's been a minute!


Wow very different from before but totally hot! OMG Tool!!!!...sooo jealous!! Bet it was awesome!


----------



## jimmy311 (Feb 23, 2016)

working on a hot day 
Got my own business Lk a Boss


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 23, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 3613785
> Went to the Tool concert like a boss. How the hell have you guys been?! It's been a minute!


Omg! Is that really you? You look so different, like one of my punk friends. Brave move on peroxiding the hair. You could put literally any colour on top of that as its lifted completely.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 23, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 3613785
> Went to the Tool concert like a boss. How the hell have you guys been?! It's been a minute!


I find this pic very easy to masturbate to. 

Just kidding. Hi RB!!!

Just kidding bout the actual masturbate part. I'm outta the country and haven't had time yet. But it's still worthy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 23, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I find this pic very easy to masturbate to.
> 
> Just kidding. Hi RB!!!
> 
> Just kidding bout the actual masturbate part. I'm outta the country and haven't had time yet. But it's still worthy.


Wow, your chi must be blocked.

Yeah, kids are not good for sex let alone hot threesomes. We were reminded of that (the former) last night.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 23, 2016)

^^^^ Sorry Neo. 

But hey! I'll put down the pipe for an evening if you need a sitter.

(we need more compelling stories w/pic's)


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 23, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 3613785
> Went to the Tool concert like a boss. How the hell have you guys been?! It's been a minute!


I love you.....but seriously damn you fine and have great taste in music


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2016)

Big & ugly


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 23, 2016)

Don't be negative pretty boy, I'd hit it


----------



## see4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Steampunk inda inze
> 
> View attachment 3534884


That's your girl? She's hot af.


----------



## see4 (Feb 23, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Halfway in the process of my folks retiring down to Florida my dad gets real sick and finds he's got lung cancer and bout 2 years left to live. Last 2 months been pretty emotional. Finally got him down here to enjoy what's left of his life. A positive is got to take the little one to the ocean for the first time. She had a fucking blast.
> 
> View attachment 3539061


My thoughts are with you & your fam, neo. Stay up playa.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> ^^^^ Sorry Neo.
> 
> But hey! I'll put down the pipe for an evening if you need a sitter.
> 
> (we need more compelling stories w/pic's)


I have first dibs on that kid! LOL get in line gramps


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 24, 2016)

see4 said:


> That's your girl? She's hot af.


Yeah I know, thanks


----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 24, 2016)

jimmy311 said:


> View attachment 3614651
> working on a hot day
> Got my own business Lk a Boss


You look just like one of my homies


----------



## jimmy311 (Feb 25, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> You look just like one of my homies


LOL


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 27, 2016)

I would like to be in the babysitting line as well.


----------



## jimmy311 (Feb 27, 2016)

U grow?


RainbowBrite86 said:


> I would like to be in the babysitting line as well.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I would like to be in the babysitting line as well.


LOL hand's off youngun', you can make your own  now get busy


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 17, 2016)

Was in a cornhole tournament... Got absolutely smoked. The state champion was there, yes apparently there are state championships?


Edit: 'shucking amazing' team


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Was in a cornhole tournament


I know what that is, but it sounds absolutely wrong to say out loud.
I like your cheering squad though.


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2016)

40ºF today and sunny. That's t-shirt weather in the northwoods.


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 20, 2016)

Not gonna do it, then people will know who I am.... and secrecy is the first rule of grow club... or was rule one that we weren't supposed to talk about grow club...


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 20, 2016)

back in my playin days


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 26, 2016)

Happy Easter Guys!! (Feliz Semana Santa)

From La Hada,

En España


----------



## RM3 (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## LargeMarge (Mar 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3641943
> 
> Happy Easter Guys!! (Feliz Semana Santa)
> 
> ...


Cool ass pic and Happy Easter to all!!!


----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3641943
> 
> Happy Easter Guys!! (Feliz Semana Santa)
> 
> ...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Happy Easter Guys!! (Feliz Semana Santa)
> 
> From La Hada,
> 
> En España


It will be now.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2016)

neosapien said:


> It will be now.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


Que chico malo!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3641943
> 
> Happy Easter Guys!! (Feliz Semana Santa)
> 
> ...


How did you get my dog in that picture? He's holding out on me, the fucker


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 26, 2016)

What is up rollitup! Broke my hand boxing a while back and been making a comeback from that. Hope everyone has a good Easter.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3641943
> 
> Happy Easter Guys!! (Feliz Semana Santa)
> 
> ...


So.. Ready to get married yet?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 26, 2016)

I did like working on that estate in Pennsylvania. Me at 54.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 26, 2016)

It's a trap! :0


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3641943
> 
> Happy Easter Guys!! (Feliz Semana Santa)
> 
> ...


Your smokin girl, damn I'm good at puns


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 3613785
> Went to the Tool concert like a boss. How the hell have you guys been?! It's been a minute!


Is that really you? Wow, you look pretty badass.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Is that really you? Wow, you look pretty badass.


Thanks. I don't normally wear that much makeup, though. It was just for the concert.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Thanks. I don't normally wear that much makeup, though. It was just for the concert.


Did they give any hints about when the new album is supposed to drop? It's been going on 8+ years now...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Did they give any hints about when the new album is supposed to drop? It's been going on 8+ years now...


I don't even want to talk about that concert lol. That jackass wore a fucking...stupid...fucking...sex suit...thing the entire time. And when he changed, it was just to some 1800's scuba helmet. He didn't show his face AT ALL. He even stayed in the back where the lights didn't hit him. And he was all "It's because it's not about me, guys, it's about the music." 

Fuck you, Maynard. It was about you.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Mar 31, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3642418
> I did like working on that estate in Pennsylvania. Me at 54.


Hey there, handsome.


RainbowBrite86 said:


> I don't even want to talk about that concert lol. That jackass wore a fucking...stupid...fucking...sex suit...thing the entire time. And when he changed, it was just to some 1800's scuba helmet. He didn't show his face AT ALL. He even stayed in the back where the lights didn't hit him. And he was all "It's because it's not about me, guys, it's about the music."
> 
> Fuck you, Maynard. It was about you.


Lmfao! What a dick!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 1, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I don't even want to talk about that concert lol. That jackass wore a fucking...stupid...fucking...sex suit...thing the entire time. And when he changed, it was just to some 1800's scuba helmet. He didn't show his face AT ALL. He even stayed in the back where the lights didn't hit him. And he was all "It's because it's not about me, guys, it's about the music."
> 
> Fuck you, Maynard. It was about you.


I saw tool in Florida and Maynard hide behind the monitors naked and painted blue. He would scamper across the stage like a crackhead. It was a good show tho.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 1, 2016)

Halloween last year, stoned at Wal-Mart.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Omg! Is that really you? You look so different, like one of my punk friends. Brave move on peroxiding the hair. You could put literally any colour on top of that as its lifted completely.


It's a cosplay wig. It's just hard to tell in that picture because I have a hat on. You can tell in this one, though.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's a cosplay wig. It's just hard to tell in that picture because I have a hat on. You can tell in this one, though.


Can I see a pic of you today, under normal circumstances?


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 1, 2016)

Me today bout 9 am. Yes there real


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Me today bout 9 am.View attachment 3647107


Really?


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2016)

whelp hahaha 
alaskachic will be much loved here


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2016)

They always advise to "Show your best side".


----------



## 420God (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> whelp hahaha
> alaskachic will be much loved here


She's ok. But some of us are into um... 

You know. Irrational fear...

Night suffocation. 



Dammit, I just like them smaller.


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 1, 2016)

Nothing cold about my bod! I need reduction! Hub won't let me.


----------



## 420God (Apr 1, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Nothing cold about my bod! I need reduction! Hub won't let me.


I don't blame him.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2016)

420God said:


> I don't blame him.


No doubt!

My exwife used to have to tape her tits as flat as she could, she danced professionally ballet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2016)

We as a community should be able to vote on it - like in "Lord of the flies" or something.

All in the name of science of course.
Start sendin out the PM's girl so we can get to voting.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 1, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We as a community should be able to vote on it - like in "Lord of the flies" or something.
> 
> All in the name of science of course.
> Start sendin out the PM's girl so we can get to voting.


of course, we need a fuller picture of the situation.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 1, 2016)

Everytime a woman gets a breast reduction a fairy dies.


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Everytime a woman gets a breast reduction a fairy dies.


STOP KILLING FAIRIES


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> whelp hahaha
> alaskachic will be much loved here


Had to lighten up every


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Can I see a pic of you today, under normal circumstances?


Sure!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2016)

Hmm I always figured you for an old guy


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> Hmm I always figured you for an old guy


Me?


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Me?


Ya I don't know why lol


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> Ya I don't know why lol


Haha. I'm 27. Is that old?


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Haha. I'm 27. Is that old?


No I thought you were like old old you know 
Lol 27 Jeesh I hope that's not old


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> No I thought you were like old old you know
> Lol 27 Jeesh I hope that's not old


I hope it isn't. Kids seem to think I'm old. I get called dad and grandpa playing call of duty.


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> I hope it isn't. Kids seem to think I'm old. I get called dad and grandpa playing call of duty.


Oh god we're old now aren't we


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 1, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> I hope it isn't. Kids seem to think I'm old. I get called dad and grandpa playing call of duty.


are you playing with _your_ kids? That would explain a lot


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Me today bout 9 am. Yes there real View attachment 3647107


You look like some chick I used to dick down.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 1, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> are you playing with _your_ kids? That would explain a lot


No. Online. Those little shits on there are evil.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2016)

RAIDERS, bitch...


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> Oh god we're old now aren't we


Yeah, so apparently if you ever owned a old Nokia that had snake on it, you are old. 

That is what I am told.

Bust out a vhs or cassette and watch the youths scratch their head


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Yeah, so apparently if you ever owned a old Nokia that had snake on it, you are old.
> 
> That is what I am told.
> 
> Bust out a vhs or cassette and watch the youths scratch their head


Fuck 
Brb gunna go have a mid life crisis


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 1, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> RAIDERS, bitch...View attachment 3647269


Kill them all, let God sort it out.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 1, 2016)

Raiders in the mother fucking hizzy!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Kill them all, let God sort it out.
> 
> View attachment 3647274


Just win baby..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2016)

You're not old enough to have a "Mid" life crisis. Lol


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're not old enough to have a "Mid" life crisis. Lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2016)

Is pinworm our Al davis?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 1, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Just win baby..


Any given Sunday.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 1, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Any given Sunday.


Where's all the the titty shots at? Some picture thread this turned out to be ..pfffft


----------



## hondagrower420 (Apr 1, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Where's all the the titty shots at? Some picture thread this turned out to be ..pfffft


I'm glad nudity isn't allowed. So many dick pics you would have to look at to get to the gems. 

I mean, I would post up my tiny peen if it was allowed. 


Maybe.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 1, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You look like some chick I used to dick down.


But her beard was fuller?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 1, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> I'm glad nudity isn't allowed. So many dick pics you would have to look at to get to the gems.
> 
> I mean, I would post up my tiny peen if it was allowed.
> 
> ...


That's a good point. There should be. Place where we can post nude selfies. If only we could ensure a way to keep those under 18 out. (Lol, this pad is so old it marks 'selfie' as a misspell.)


----------



## 420God (Apr 2, 2016)

Relaxing with the family.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 2, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Me today bout 9 am. Yes there real View attachment 3647107


Geez what size are those puppies like two of em fighting under a blanket very nice!


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 2, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Geez what size are those puppies like two of em fighting under a blanket very nice!


I know right god! 38 ddd


----------



## srh88 (Apr 2, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> I know right god! 38 ddd


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 2, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> I know right god! 38 ddd


Blessed with a perfect gift two at that !


----------



## srt8666 (Apr 2, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Kill them all, let God sort it out.
> 
> View attachment 3647274


LOVEthis guy....raidernation baby!!!!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 2, 2016)

Trying to get back into shape still a good ways to go but gotta start somewhere!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 2, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 3648328 Trying to get back into shape still a good ways to go but gotta start somewhere!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 2, 2016)

420God said:


> Relaxing with the family.
> 
> View attachment 3647874


dude are u drinking a glass of milk?


----------



## 420God (Apr 2, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> dude are u drinking a glass of milk?


Almost a gallon a day, I'm a farm boy.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 2, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> dude are u drinking a glass of milk?


Milk is delicious.


----------



## dadio161 (Apr 3, 2016)

Me and my Blueberry .


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 5, 2016)

@neosapien


----------



## neosapien (Apr 5, 2016)

No, I love you more.


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2016)

Almost lost my abs over the winter. 

Feels good to get back outside. 

34°F yesterday, working felt like 70.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 6, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 3650833
> @neosapien


Your E's set you apart

I'm having a hard time not looking at them maybe it's just my dyslexia turning them Into 3s


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)

420God said:


> Almost lost my abs over the winter.
> 
> Feels good to get back outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 6, 2016)

[QUObunny your so pretty. Lay off the heavy makeup you too pretty for that!ainbowBrite86, post: 12486006, member: 411381"]View attachment 3650833
@neosapien[/QUOTE]
Ohh hunny


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 6, 2016)

I feel ya gf I feel ya


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 6, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> [QUObunny your so pretty. Lay off the heavy makeup you too pretty for that!ainbowBrite86, post: 12486006, member: 411381"]View attachment 3650833
> @neosapien


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 6, 2016)

But...I wasn't wearing any makeup in that picture  If I had been, my eyelashes would have been visible...I can't get over my lack of eyelashes in that picture...


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 6, 2016)

No sorry I meant your black makeup! Was that for a show? Waiting for Social D come back up. They love Alaska! I do put in my DM's & my flight


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 6, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> But...I wasn't wearing any makeup in that picture  If I had been, my eyelashes would have been visible...I can't get over my lack of eyelashes in that picture...


You're being too critical of yourself... I saw a hottie in that pic


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 6, 2016)

Hard core for life it seems


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 6, 2016)

Me with a lot of makeup on...but I still like this look. I was getting a tattoo. It was unpleasant, but I looked good during and that's what's important. I have another one I took during the tattoo but I look plastic because I sweat when i'm in pain.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 6, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> No sorry I meant your black makeup! Was that for a show? Waiting for Social D come back up. They love Alaska! I do put in my DM's & my flight


Ohhh yes yes yes, that was for the Tool concert. I was the bomb.com that night. Everyone said my white wig would look ridiculous...nah. I owned that shit.


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 6, 2016)

Omg you look just like my gf I lost track of! You Are too critical of yourself. Your a Dick Magnet girl!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 6, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Omg you look just like my gf I lost track of! You Are too critical of yourself. Your a Dick Magnet girl!


Meh. I think most vaginas are dick magnets lol. Don't lose track of me!


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 6, 2016)

OK! Never! I got N2Deep so its back to the hotel. Oh ya


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 6, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 3651148
> Me with a lot of makeup on...but I still like this look. I was getting a tattoo. It was unpleasant, but I looked good during and that's what's important. I have another one I took during the tattoo but I look plastic because I sweat when i'm in pain.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 7, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> View attachment 3651148
> Me with a lot of makeup on...but I still like this look. I was getting a tattoo. It was unpleasant, but I looked good during and that's what's important. I have another one I took during the tattoo but I look plastic because I sweat when i'm in pain.


dam girl ur a superstar...lets get many peddies someday???


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 7, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> dam girl ur a superstar...lets get many peddies someday???


Yes! But I want to do your nail art.


----------



## HazyDays65 (Apr 7, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Me with a lot of makeup on


"How you doin"?


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 7, 2016)

I think this picture is about a year old. I was fucked up on xanax that day.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2016)

Swausages Papa....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 7, 2016)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Yes! But I want to do your nail art.


k I want little penises on my nails


----------



## Immortalpeace (Apr 7, 2016)

First pic is my new girlfriend and I, we have a ton of fun together getting baked, going on hikes, just hanging. I'm lucky she's in my life.

Second pic is me finally getting in good shape. Workout today was 32 minutes of jump rope straight, 2 rounds of shadowboxing, 10 rounds of heavy bag, then 1 round of speedbag. Ended with a few weight exercises and stretching, all with my elevation mask at 9000 feet


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 7, 2016)

Good looking couple!!


----------



## StashToker (Apr 7, 2016)

My dog Blu. He's a great garden guard.


----------



## Eltomcat (Apr 7, 2016)

Me and my boy!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 7, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Second pic is me finally getting in good shape.


I think I'm about to become an immortal stalker


----------



## Immortalpeace (Apr 7, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I think I'm about to become an immortal stalker


Lmfao


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2016)

Good morning RIU.


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2016)

Up for a few
New momma 
Edit removed


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 18, 2016)

Is that a waist level power outlet? That was Larry David's idea good to see it being implemented


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Is that a waist level power outlet? That was Larry David's idea good to see it being implemented


It's a bit higher than waist I'm short tho


----------



## neosapien (May 18, 2016)

So...how's the weather milk tits @sunni ?

Your picture may have given me Tourettes.


----------



## april (May 18, 2016)

You look freaking awesome! ! Hair and makeup all perfect. .I thought I was winning because I got to shave my legs today!!!


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2016)

april said:


> You look freaking awesome! ! Hair and makeup all perfect. .I thought I was winning because I got to shave my legs today!!!


Thanks ! I had to go out today so I got made up 
Typically I'm wearing yoga pants and a tank top lol hair in a bun


----------



## sunni (May 18, 2016)

neosapien said:


> So...how's the weather milk tits @sunni ?
> 
> Your picture may have given me Tourettes.


Lol I don't have any milk I'm just always been well endowed


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Immortalpeace (May 19, 2016)

Working hard everyday to improve. Sparred for the first time again since breaking my hand.
Powered by herb lol.

Also a pic of my full season grapefruit, a close up of my light dep grapefruit, and an Aurora indica seedling now in a 65 gallon fabric pot going full season.
Pics already a week old

Growing a variety of strains.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 19, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


>


I love you, dude, but that fucking sig..


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I love you, dude, but that fucking sig..


if you admit you touched your screen i'll remove it


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 19, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> if you admit you touched your screen i'll remove it


I mean, you don't have to go that far, but I did.


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2016)

Old people like the weeds too!


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Old people like the weeds too!
> View attachment 3685780


Bro u could be in the beard thread too.. Nice one


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 19, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Working hard everyday to improve.


Dayum  If u ever wanna flip to the dark side I will spoil the shit out of you. lol...jk...ok..not really kidding.


----------



## Immortalpeace (May 19, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Dayum  If u ever wanna flip to the dark side I will spoil the shit out of you. lol...jk...ok..not really kidding.


Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2016)

Saw a dude in Petsmart that had a 3" wide bright green stripe tattooed up his back, over his head that ended in a giant arrowhead between his blinkers.
*Grandpa, why do you . . ."


----------



## Indagrow (May 20, 2016)

Oh eye see


----------



## Squnky (May 22, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

It is me y raging flames

Yes im cute


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Seeing ne you will wonder what kinda girls I get. Welk they are bomb as fhcn. 

I do massivr drisgs anyone want to jojn in. 

I got a puny oeneot


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> It is me y raging flames


After burners?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> After burners?


Im sevy af eh?

And the vape exhaled through the npse feels.amazing

O mH gawd


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

I smoking this shitty ass og grimace. 

It is alrigng but doesnt hit the spot 

Norhwr beers


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Im dra ked

NOTHER OF THIS FST FUCK AF

HEHEH


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2016)

Is your keyboard programmed for Portuguese or something?

That fucker is doing you justice if that's the case.


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is your keyboard programmed for Portuguese or something?
> 
> That fucker is doing you justice if that's the case.


He has hooves


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> He has hooves


Ahhh, now it makes sense.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is your keyboard programmed for Portuguese or something?
> 
> That fucker is doing you justice if that's the case.


I find it easier to read after a couple shots of brandy and a couple hits...


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ahhh, now it makes sense.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Why y hating i am sexy af 

.i gonna rollm a blunt n watch this preacher show.

#fuck u gwn in a loving way


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Wj wasng such a drunm


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Waka wka she gsve head


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2016)

Not hating on you whatsoever.
Recreational drugs should not define who you are - they should be just that, recreational.
They should not control and rule your life.

If you can't walk away from the booze & drugs (even temporarily) then that's an indicator of a problem.
I would advise addressing it if the shoe fits my friend.


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not hating on you whatsoever.
> Recreational drugs should not define who you are - they should be just that, recreational.
> They should not control and rule your life.
> 
> ...


Speaking of booze I need to hit up Safeway


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not hating on you whatsoever.
> Recreational drugs should not define who you are - they should be just that, recreational.
> They should not control and rule your life.
> 
> ...


I am a pretty good person. I am ok with who I am.

Get to know me more man. I am not a drinken mess but idk.

Sips


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 22, 2016)

nuttin wrong wit being a drunkin mess as long as you make it to work on time


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> nuttin wrong wit being a drunkin mess as long as you make it to work on time


This is my future trick.

I lubs u bro


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 22, 2016)

Stoned Family I lub u too


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am a pretty good person. I am ok with who I am.
> 
> Get to know me more man. I am not a drinken mess but idk.
> 
> Sips


Weird how you type perfect there but all over the forum the last bit it's barely legible lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Ñ


sunni said:


> Weird how you type perfect there but all over the forum the last bit it's barely legible lol


I am random like that.

Maybe the liqour is making you courageous but the last two days I been on point with my spelling n grammar.

Need another update on my beer count? I am not an illiterate fuck and half the time it is error by humanm

End rant


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

I csn photograh and drink every beer on cam. 

Want that? I like to aniff cocaine too. Is thag ok? Cuz i got a few months worth as a persy bag.

Fucking pleb


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 22, 2016)

I need an updatr on your beer count...cuz I'm dinking my thirf marguerita and I hav e to do a quick conversion


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I need an updatr on your beer count...cuz I'm dinking my thirf marguerita and I hav e to do a quick conversion


Ur just an ass bet in a week u aint as tjght bruh  

Im on beer 13 and im talking bombers. ..

Ill take a pic if necessary im kore coherent cuz more cocaine. I been sniffing for 2 days straight from. Wake up to sleep.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ur just an ass bet in a week u aint as tjght bruh
> 
> Im on beer 13 and im talking bombers. ..
> 
> Ill take a pic if necessary im kore coherent cuz more cocaine. I been sniffing for 2 days straight from. Wake up to sleep.


somebody needs an intervention. i'll be right over.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

J​


dannyboy602 said:


> somebody needs an intervention. i'll be right over.


I will be awaiting you in my house coat.

Coke is on the counter if u need motr im in the basement


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> J​
> I will be awaiting you in my house coat.
> 
> Coke is on the counter if u need motr im in the basement


im on TC


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

Is dat 5 and i go5 7 more near my coach. U thi k i lieft my couch lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im on TC


Cumming


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ñ
> 
> I am random like that.
> 
> ...


Meow 
All I've seen today is posts not even legible so I don't know where the hell you came up with your spelling being on point 

I'm not calling you an illiterate fuck I just noticed all your posts were barely English and than the one you get called out on for your recreational habits on you come back with perfect writing 
That's all

There's no liquor making me courageous just an ability of notice and time to write it out my thoughts


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> Meow
> All I've seen today is posts not even legible so I don't know where the hell you came up with your spelling being on point
> 
> I'm not calling you an illiterate fuck I just noticed all your posts were barely English and than the one you get called out on for your recreational habits on you come back with perfect writing
> ...


im gonna take the hit here sunni.. you know we've all had some rough nights, but he's my buddy.. let me talk to him.. sorry about the bullshit.. if you can please, let me talk to him.. i get that his text is on board with a 2nd grader, but please let me talk to him before that ban hammer swings. he might type in gibberish but he means no harm, if i cant fix it take us both out  .. ya dont gotta deal with this when ya just had a kid.. let me at least try, i like this guy and you know im not the "sunni" 'est towards everyone


----------



## sunni (May 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im gonna take the hit here sunni.. you know we've all had some rough nights, but he's my buddy.. let me talk to him.. sorry about the bullshit.. if you can please, let me talk to him.. i get that his text is on board with a 2nd grader, but please let me talk to him before that ban hammer swings. he might type in gibberish but he means no harm, if i cant fix it take us both out  .. ya dont gotta deal with this when ya just had a kid.. let me at least try, i like this guy and you know im not the "sunni" 'est towards everyone


Who the hell said anything about the ban hammer 
Y'all need to learn to differentiate between the mods using the forum as regular people and when you're in shit for doing something against TOS


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2016)

Ok, but hug it out first.


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

[emoji90]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 22, 2016)

Farmer is just havin himself a good time. He'll probably be passed out by the time I finish this post...although mb not...coke...its one hell of a drug


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 22, 2016)

sunni said:


> Weird how you type perfect there but all over the forum the last bit it's barely legible lol


He thought the cops were about to pull him over...


----------



## srh88 (May 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> Who the hell said anything about the ban hammer
> Y'all need to learn to differentiate between the mods using the forum as regular people and when you're in shit for doing something against TOS


sorry i was a little buzzed up.. i pulled myself over lol.. sorry sunni... long night, not your problem, my dumbass own fault for bringing myself into here,, sorry again.. with the new little sunni in your family, i should be the last problem you got going on.. last time i drink a bottle of crown royal and post up lol shit.. sorry sunni


----------



## wascaptain (May 23, 2016)

Broke open a pint of my "camp only" skunk over the week end. 

Reeks but still not the road kill skunk smell I am looking for


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 23, 2016)

Me!


----------



## Squnky (May 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> Who the hell said anything about the ban hammer
> Y'all need to learn to differentiate between the mods using the forum as regular people and when you're in shit for doing something against TOS


So, it's cool to be talking about snorting coke here on a weed forum? That's surprising to me but, maybe it shouldn't be. I've been getting the feeling this isn't the place for me, too many kids.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 23, 2016)

Squnky said:


> So, it's cool to be talking about snorting coke here on a weed forum? That's surprising to me but, maybe it shouldn't be. I've been getting the feeling this isn't the place for me, too many kids.


And a lot of assholes too!


----------



## Squnky (May 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> And a lot of assholes too!


I much prefer the assholes, at least I fit in there.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 23, 2016)

Squnky said:


> I much prefer the assholes, at least I fit in there.


hahahaha that is funny...at least I fit in hahahaha cough cough


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> Meow
> All I've seen today is posts not even legible so I don't know where the hell you came up with your spelling being on point
> 
> I'm not calling you an illiterate fuck I just noticed all your posts were barely English and than the one you get called out on for your recreational habits on you come back with perfect writing
> ...


Lol I was just being an ass. 

I am off and on all the time with bad grammar. Maybe I take my time when in a feisty mood? 

Meh 

Hope you are having a lovely day. It is gorgeous outside here. 

Time for a burger n salad then a nap


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2016)

Squnky said:


> So, it's cool to be talking about snorting coke here on a weed forum? That's surprising to me but, maybe it shouldn't be. I've been getting the feeling this isn't the place for me, too many kids.


That's fine you don't have to stay if you don't want to 
I hear grass city is big on no other drug talk 
Perhaps try there 

We however allow all drug talk including the terrible shit like cocaine and heroin
A quick once over in the forum would've shown you that


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 23, 2016)

Did someone say heroin ? Where


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 23, 2016)

Ya I should probably limit my shit posting after drinking mass quantities of alcohol.

Ir was a fun night for sure though. 

Im sorry sunni for being an asshole.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Did someone say heroin ? Where


----------



## abe supercro (May 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya I should probably limit my shit posting


*poasting


----------



## srh88 (May 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Did someone say heroin ? Where


there was someone here who constantly used to post pics of his shit with stacks of money and other dumbass stuff.. havent seen him around though in a bit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> there was someone here who constantly used to post pics of his shit with stacks of money and other dumbass stuff.. havent seen him around though in a bit.


surprized?


----------



## srh88 (May 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> surprized?


not at all lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 23, 2016)

Express, taught me all I know about the English language.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Express, taught me all I know about the English language.


Your potential is limitless...

How soon will you be taking a pic of cat woman's T shirt? We want to make sure there's no hallucinating going on there..


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Your potential is limitless...
> 
> How soon will you be taking a pic of cat woman's T shirt? We want to make sure there's no hallucinating going on there..


LoL 

Valid point


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoL
> 
> Valid point


Make sure you throw water on her T-Shirt first. We need to make sure she is not a witch.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2016)

I'm a little worried about the express ,Hopefully he didn't get smoked. Chicago is a very dangerous place, especially when the drugs you sell aren't up to par.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (May 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> That's fine you don't have to stay if you don't want to
> I hear grass city is big on no other drug talk
> Perhaps try there
> 
> ...




the most polite bitch slap i've seen in a bit


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Make sure you throw water on her T-Shirt first. We need to make sure she is not a witch.


 Ordeal by water!!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> That's fine you don't have to stay if you don't want to
> I hear grass city is big on no other drug talk
> Perhaps try there
> 
> ...


----------



## wascaptain (May 24, 2016)

I must be a square, never did hard drugs or intend to. 

And I don't see how anyone would use meth, because of all the chemicals that's in the crap. 

That being said, brewing my coffee and will down a pot , take a half of my prescribed pain pill , then off to the gym.
Pot calling the kettle black I guess


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

My smart friends picked up a healthy math addiction during university. 

Idk how they can do that stuff.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My smart friends picked up a healthy math addiction during university.
> 
> Idk how they can do that stuff.


And, like a true friend, you tried to stop them, right?


----------



## hyphyjoose (May 24, 2016)

http://imgur.com/sZEhmRG

hair everywhere, face 2 ugly to show


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 25, 2016)

When the girls gna start going bikini shots!


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> When the girls gna start going bikini shots!


LOL Women on the internet? Nah it's all men in crusty, yellow tee shirts.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Women on the internet? Nah it's all men in crusty, yellow tee shirts.


Pro tip: white masks the jizz stains


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Pro tip: white masks the jizz stains


A smartly trimmed Va-Jay does a much better job.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A smartly trimmed Va-Jay does a much better job.


Touche good sir touche


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


----------



## ebgood (May 25, 2016)

Squnky said:


> I much prefer the assholes, at least I fit in there.


whats the prob chic?? this place is the beezneez


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

This thread needs some love. 

Here is me. Im almost 7 weeks off dope now and my day drinking ceased. I look fat. 

Hooray for me


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3707208


You got a tan? 

Meet me in tc if you wanna slamma a bama a beer fruit loop


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 13, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3707208


Gut + Cunt = Gunt

Fuck you bitches, I'll quote myself whenever the fuck I want to!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Gut + Cunt = Gunt
> 
> Fuck you bitches, I'll quote myself whenever the fuck I want to!


Loner.

Give phil a handy for me m8


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 13, 2016)

(Potential area for a grow....private room/large creepy closet.)


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2016)

Denisovan? @Big_Lou


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya I should probably limit my shit posting after drinking mass quantities of alcohol.
> 
> Ir was a fun night for sure though.
> 
> Im sorry sunni for being an asshole.


It's cool.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> Did my hair the other day
> 
> Pink <3


Nice [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> It's cool.


After my love affair with lebron, knowing you still lurve me just gives me the goose bumps and visions of a drunken night again.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> After my love affair with lebron, knowing you still lurve me just gives me the goose bumps and visions of a drunken night again.


That sounds like a good plan to me.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 13, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> After my love affair with lebron, knowing you still lurve me just gives me the goose bumps and visions of a drunken night again.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Denisovan? @Big_Lou


From a recent family reunion:


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3707315


Oh you a goldenstate groupie too? 

#fucklebron#fucl goldenstate #fuckfinshaggypt2


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 13, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Oh you a goldenstate groupie too?
> 
> #fucklebron#fucl goldenstate #fuckfinshaggypt2


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3707331


What you drinking tonight? 

I just cracked a homebrewed sour and a half g of some diff blow. 

Gotta find the right supplier again

Fuck drug busts


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

partying in marseille. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 13, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> What you drinking tonight?
> 
> I just cracked a homebrewed sour and a half g of some diff blow.
> 
> ...


I drank some coors lights earlier(12pk) while I was trimming all day. I took a power nap and now I'm watching the game sober.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I drank some coors lights earlier(12pk) while I was trimming all day. I took a power nap and now I'm watching the game sober.


I can dog that. Coors isnt a bad beer just dont expect to get drunk


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 13, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I can dog that. Coors isnt a bad beer just dont expect to get drunk


I have a couple anchor steams and a couple sierra nevada pale ales in the fridge left over from last nights party session. Currently contimplating if I should pound them and trim a little bit more or not.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> Did my hair the other day
> 
> Pink <3


Very pretty laddy and one that never deserved my stupidity. 



#imreallysorry
#fuckgaryanyway
#garysucksass


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I have a couple anchor steams and a couple sierra nevada pale ales in the fridge left over from last nights party session. Currently contimplating if I should pound them and trim a little bit more or not.


Pound beer, vape and talk ahit on riu is my recommendation 

I am gunna finiah thia last g of blow n shit poast for a bit

Be warned


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Nice [emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks I totally dig it once it fades I'm doing blue


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Very pretty laddy and one that never deserved my stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 you gary 

#don'tkillyourself


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> After my love affair with lebron, knowing you still lurve me just gives me the goose bumps and visions of a drunken night again.


I seen your picture, your lips look silky soft. Does your mouth produce alot of saliva?


StonedFarmer said:


> I can dog that. Coors isnt a bad beer just dont expect to get drunk


LeBron James isn't a bad player, just don't expect to win.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 13, 2016)

For those that enjoy the _finer_ things in life ~


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 13, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> <3 you gary
> 
> #don'tkillyourself


Fuck ur face. Kill deez nutz


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> Thanks I totally dig it once it fades I'm doing blue


You should do purple instead . Purple is the shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

It seems sort of homoerotic in here ATM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It seems sort of homoerotic in here ATM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whaddya mean?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Whaddya mean?
> 
> View attachment 3707366


Lots of dude on dude face fuckage, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> There are things that aren't know by certain parties. Like the fact that I'm not a hacker. If shit gets sent to me then shit gets sent to me. I didn't go and find shit, shit was sent to me. Yea, I'm guilty for relaying some shit, but I'm not responsible for how that shit got on RIU. If anyone thinks THAT, they are mistaken.
> 
> 
> Might wanna ask, who did you send those pics to? Ijs


Did you jackoff?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 13, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Did you jackoff?


No bro


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I seen your picture, your lips look silky soft. Does your mouth produce alot of saliva?
> 
> LeBron James isn't a bad player, just don't expect to win.


Actually my mouth is usually abnormally dry from thw alcohol consumption coupled with the weed and cocaine.

I hate my mouth being a desert


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It seems sort of homoerotic in here ATM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuck you me and sunshinr are lovers in a parallel universe.

He is very much a full bodied woman


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2016)

S


Gary Goodson said:


> There are things that aren't know by certain parties. Like the fact that I'm not a hacker. If shit gets sent to me then shit gets sent to me. I didn't go and find shit, shit was sent to me. Yea, I'm guilty for relaying some shit, but I'm not responsible for how that shit got on RIU. If anyone thinks THAT, they are mistaken.
> 
> 
> Might wanna ask, who did you send those pics to? Ijs


Someone send you nudie pics!!!??? And you aren't sharing, tsk tsk


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> No bro


Alright.


StonedFarmer said:


> Actually my mouth is usually abnormally dry from thw alcohol consumption coupled with the weed and cocaine.
> 
> I hate my mouth being a desert


Me too.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> There are things that aren't know by certain parties. Like the fact that I'm not a hacker. If shit gets sent to me then shit gets sent to me. I didn't go and find shit, shit was sent to me. Yea, I'm guilty for relaying some shit, but I'm not responsible for how that shit got on RIU. If anyone thinks THAT, they are mistaken.
> 
> 
> Might wanna ask, who did you send those pics to? Ijs


Whats this aboot?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> S
> 
> Someone send you nudie pics!!!??? And you aren't sharing, tsk tsk


Greedy bastard


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

What did gary do. Should I sit him down and force him to drink beer? 


Gary wanna get drunk together m8? Actually I am riding the rails and beer ao im extra wild


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2016)

Wtf are we talking about?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Wtf are we talking about? View attachment 3707377


This is me dos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Wtf are we talking about? View attachment 3707377


Idk 

Sunni is mad, gary is drunk, lebron james sucks a fat dick tgis playoffs oh and I work tomorrow morning 

Makes sense to me


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Idk
> 
> Sunni is mad, gary is drunk, lebron james sucks a fat dick tgis playoffs oh and I work tomorrow morning
> 
> Makes sense to me


Ahhhhhhhh ,you had me going. Till you got to the " I work tomorrow" part, Good one bro.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Ahhhhhhhh ,you had me going. Till you got to the " I work tomorrow" part, Good one bro.


Lol oh this again. Want a pic of me holding my dick in my work clothes,? I will have to wear gloves... food safety and all


----------



## sunni (Jun 13, 2016)

It doesn't matter it's not worth it
I'm not mad I'm hurt and disappointed 
That's all. 

Anyways that's neither here nor there for the forum 

Moving on lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

I achool and work ao hard. 

Being a call boy is hard work. But thw pay is aplendous

*sniff**


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Ahhhhhhhh ,you had me going. Till you got to the " I work tomorrow" part, Good one bro.


Btw I reported every post of yours for being over zealous and a touch of self doubt


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2016)

Go to sleep, You have work tomorrow.


































Lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 13, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Go to sleep, You have work tomorrow.
> 
> Lol i have a half g left. Been trying new stuff kid!
> 
> ...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 13, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lol oh this again. Want a pic of me holding my dick in my work clothes,? I will have to wear gloves... food safety and all


Stop damit you're mking me hungry


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 13, 2016)

I got work tomorrow, gettin a paycheck too, straight to the craps table I go lol


----------



## Dumme (Jun 14, 2016)

The Family and me, .....and the father-in-law.
 

First kiss with the wife.


Family photo time...



Vacation in Hawaii 2015'. Had a lovely time.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 19, 2016)

do i still look high??


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 19, 2016)

that u? u look like biggy a little bit


----------



## ebgood (Jun 19, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> that u? u look like biggy a little bit


Hahahaa. Thats funny cus since i was 12 everbody has said i look like tupac. But im chubbier now and that is a horrible angle. I was drunk as shit last nite, i didnt even know i posted this til just now


----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2016)

Even though it's Father's Day I usually take the little one out for a couple hours on Sunday to give my wife a break. Playing in the park. At almost 32 years of age first time I've grown any facial hair. Kinda like it. Don'quote me, I gonna disappear soon. Like Keyser Soze.

Fuck you guys.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 19, 2016)

Your hairs not very thick so just remember to trim it every week or so with a #2 or a 3 if you can get away with it, or it will look real scraggly, looks like 2 might be ur # tho


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

LoL hairstyling tips itt


----------



## oakie (Jun 19, 2016)

@neosapien Your cap is on crooked,doesn't that feel gross,I'm OCD and would not be able to wear it like that.
Just looking at it like that bothers me,I like my shits straight (I appreciate you posting a pic)
I don't have the balls yet,it's really weird to see people showing themselves on a site like this,


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

ebgood said:


> do i still look high??


You look like @CrocodileStunter that's so weird! Or his av at least. And yes, you both look high


----------



## ebgood (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> You look like @CrocodileStunter that's so weird! Or his av at least. And yes, you both look high


U sayin i look like welvin?? Thats cold

Smh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

So guys im gunna go rave with this whorish bish. 

I only say whorish cause she sells her booty hole or at least I sum it up that way because she do the k n math and her booty all durr.

Ps, I am so drunk and an ear infecrion im sure any crime I commit is perfectly legal. 

Lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

Wrong thread my bad


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

ebgood said:


> U sayin i look like welvin?? Thats cold
> 
> Smh


Erm.... Possibly? Sorry, I'm British, you know....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> that u? u look like biggy a little bit


How about 'white Biggie'?


----------



## ebgood (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Erm.... Possibly? Sorry, I'm British, you know....


Lol all good


----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your hairs not very thick so just remember to trim it every week or so with a #2 or a 3 if you can get away with it, or it will look real scraggly, looks like 2 might be ur # tho


It's not even that it's thin, it's so light. My hair is dark brown but the beard-ish region comes in as a dirty blonde. Almost like a light reddish. Its weird.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 19, 2016)

Actual temp outside my apartment 120F. Never felt temperatures this high


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3712097
> Actual temp outside my apartment 120F. Never felt temperatures this high


Hot blooded**quesong**


----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2016)

oakie said:


> @neosapien Your cap is on crooked,doesn't that feel gross,I'm OCD and would not be able to wear it like that.
> Just looking at it like that bothers me,I like my shits straight (I appreciate you posting a pic)
> I don't have the balls yet,it's really weird to see people showing themselves on a site like this,


No it doesn't bother me cuz I'm straight up gangster son. This is how all the cool gangsters where them these days. GGGGGGGG- Unit.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 19, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Holy shit dude!!!
> Bet you wish you lived up here in in P-town right about now.
> View attachment 3712178
> 120? OMFG!


Fuck you. Enjoy it while you got it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Fuck you. Enjoy it while you got it


I just looked that up. It is close to 49c, holy fuck dude I am pretty sure that will murder my poor qhite skin. 

I thought 32c was bad, well 

R.i.p dannyboy


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2016)

RIP @the express


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> RIP @the express


A moment of silence for our fallen g's

**tips his 40**


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 20, 2016)

what happened to the express?


----------



## oakie (Jun 20, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> what happened to the express?


You ain't heard?dat dude hit the wrong dude with a coffee pot and ended up getting str8 up murked,Live by the coffee pot die by the coffee pot.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 20, 2016)

Remember his crooked toe? Shit wasn't right.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> what happened to the express?


he's dead.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3712788


Wow, you should really consider getting more sun and possibly some plastic surgery!

(Also, I saw this picture elsewhere recently....hmmmmm....)


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Wow, you should really consider getting more sun and possibly some plastic surgery!
> 
> (Also, I saw this picture elsewhere recently....hmmmmm....)


Lou if I looked like that I would truthfully throw myself into a wood chipper


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Lou if I looked like that I would truthfully throw myself into a wood chipper


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 21, 2016)

Me cutting grass on Father's Day. 

Got ate up by the chiggers and ticks.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he's dead.


For real? I thought you guys were joking. How did anyone find out about it?


----------



## malicifice (Jun 21, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3712097
> Actual temp outside my apartment 120F. Never felt temperatures this high


Oh man I have an idea where your at, feel sorry for you guy's. I got family over there. Your double where I am we were in the 70's yesterday. California coast beach front! 
Stay safe out there it's already got a few people from what I heard.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 21, 2016)

Sages first bday, at the aquarium


Our Hair on point


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 21, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3713542
> 
> 
> Sages first bday, at the aquarium
> ...


Good looking curls on that one buddy!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> For real? I thought you guys were joking. How did anyone find out about it?


Pretty sure he is joking, not sure how he would know.. I can't imagine UB and express hanging out..


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 21, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Pretty sure he is joking, not sure how he would know.. I can't imagine UB and express hanging out..


right, but a few others were saying so as well so I was confused


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> For real? I thought you guys were joking. How did anyone find out about it?


You are so adorable


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2016)

Me at about 7:45 this morning taking the kids for a swim rocking the dad bod...cant figure out why the beer gut wont go down I do curls everyday...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3714399
> 
> Me at about 7:45 this morning taking the kids for a swim rocking the dad bod...cant figure out why the beer gut wont go down I do curls everyday...


So, how hard was it to find swim trunks to match your beer cans?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> So, how hard was it to find swim trunks to match your beer cans?


I went through hell to get them


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3714399
> 
> Me at about 7:45 this morning taking the kids for a swim rocking the dad bod...cant figure out why the beer gut wont go down I do curls everyday...


Dude this whole time I thought u were Mexican.. Lol guess not


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Dude this whole time I thought u were Mexican.. Lol guess not


Hes canadian I reckon


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 22, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 3714399
> 
> Me at about 7:45 this morning taking the kids for a swim rocking the dad bod...cant figure out why the beer gut wont go down I do curls everyday...


You look like Bert Kreischer's little brother!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2016)

Somebody snuck this one of me shortly before I retired last year and recently sent it to me asking if I missed the place...

Was that a serious question?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 22, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Dude this whole time I thought u were Mexican.. Lol guess not


Nah just lived and worked in Juarez for 3 years


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Somebody snuck this one of me shortly before I retired last year and recently sent it to me asking if I missed the place...
> 
> Was that a serious question?
> 
> View attachment 3714537


Cool, didn't know you were a DJ.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Cool, didn't know you were a DJ.


Air traffic controllman is fhe obvious answer.

Jesus, when I am the best guess you got there is trouble


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Air traffic controllman is fhe obvious answer.
> 
> Jesus, when I am the best guess you got there is trouble


I'm pretty those are 2 turntables. And a mic.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Somebody snuck this one of me shortly before I retired last year and recently sent it to me asking if I missed the place...
> 
> Was that a serious question?
> 
> View attachment 3714537


You are a Bond villain? The GREEN one launches mind-control particles over France, I've seen that one before!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

Jesus people he is directing planes.

You all smoking salvia or drinking cough syrup??? Fuxking weirdos


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Air traffic controllman is fhe obvious answer.
> 
> Jesus, when I am the best guess you got there is trouble


He's not high enough (get it?) Looks more like the operations/control room of some kind of plant


----------



## srh88 (Jun 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> He's not high enough (get it?) Looks more like the operations/control room of some kind of plant


he worked in sector 7G


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> He's not high enough (get it?) Looks more like the operations/control room of some kind of plant


Lmao

Inget it!!!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You are so adorable


That feels suspicious...I know you have a penchant for airheads.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> That feels suspicious...I know you have a penchant for airheads.


and puppies


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Idk
> 
> Sunni is mad, gary is drunk, lebron james sucks a fat dick tgis playoffs oh and I work tomorrow morning
> 
> Makes sense to me


LBJ needs to give somebody a BJ
Didn't know what to expect in here. Finding real pictures was last on my mind.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Looks more like the operations/control room of some kind of plant


we have a winner...

52" Sendzimer reversing cold rolling mill operating station...AKA...

a "roller"


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 52" Sendzimer reversing cold rolling


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> we have a winner...
> 
> 52" Sendzimer reversing cold rolling mill operating station...AKA...
> 
> a "roller"


Way cool! What kind of material?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Way cool! What kind of material?


Stainless steel alloys and titanium


----------



## 9leaves (Jun 22, 2016)

Cool steampunk roller.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Stainless steel alloys and titanium


Nice. Bet scraps were easy to come by


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. Bet scraps were easy to come by


Lol. Yeah...my maintenance man was known to deliver to the back of my truck at lunchtime...


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 22, 2016)

Squnky said:


> So, it's cool to be talking about snorting coke here on a weed forum? That's surprising to me but, maybe it shouldn't be. I've been getting the feeling this isn't the place for me, too many kids.


which step are you on? that is about the only valid reason you'd have for not wanting to see that. and in that case, your desire for censorship because you can't handle your shit... go find religion since your nuts have escaped you brother.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. Yeah...my maintenance man was known to deliver to the back of my truck at lunchtime...


Lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

This thread got dark


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> This thread got dark


do another line


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> do another line


fuck that, grab the spoon and lighter, i'm already tied off.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> do another line


I did about 5 aince then lol

Im flying like the soaghetti monater


b4ds33d said:


> fuck that, grab the spoon and lighter, i'm already tied off.


Fucking rookie you never need heat for proper coke or horse 

Honest learb your shit as yku have never smashed a real point in yourfuxking life.

When I got dope you dropped it in apun it woth ur orange cap and three a 1/3 ciggy but in and banged.

Coke same thing. 

You are a trolliah noob or only have ahirty tar


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> fuck that, grab the spoon and lighter, i'm already tied off.


You claim shit, yet have zero knowldege 

I dont troll many people but u are now one of them. 

Just you wait


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

Sorry guys. Fake nurse jakie over here got me trippin


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You claim shit, yet have zero knowldege
> 
> I dont troll many people but u are now one of them.
> 
> Just you wait


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


>


You are nurse jackie from other forums,? Those shitty replies and aelf hatred come across with any user name. 

She was also a memtally challenged folk with 2 autistic children. 

No hate juat a simple observation, I already seen waffle here and know bans are hitting hard around the blocks. 

But you shck more dixk then my mom


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


>


I dont even do drugs

Keep.sober and drug on folks


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You are nurse jackie from other forums,? Those shitty replies and aelf hatred come across with any user name.
> 
> She was also a memtally challenged folk with 2 autistic children.
> 
> ...


i got nothin for ya. i have no idea what the nurse jackie bullshit you are talking is about. but by all means, if you want to waste you time trolling me when you could be doing lines, you do you pal.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> i got nothin for ya. i have no idea what the nurse jackie bullshit you are talking is about. but by all means, if you want to waste you time trolling me when you could be doing lines, you do you pal.


I dont remember my last reply but you wuoted me. 
Lets start with the lines

I just do one, if you think I waste any time on hku then obviously you have a self inflated ego? 

Ya, I go on tangents and they usuallu end in more of what theae folks know

Damn i. Flying 

Waste time

Booop bpopd give me some medical advixe nurse from the 1980's


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> i got nothin for ya. i have no idea what the nurse jackie bullshit you are talking is about. but by all means, if you want to waste you time trolling me when you could be doing lines, you do you pal.


Moar sex acts for autists is life

Crack lung is similar to popcorn lung being they both are a form of copd no? 

Use google now


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 22, 2016)

But yes but popcorn lung is normally associated with non smokers. 

I can explain moar noov but im a drynm and lying


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I dont remember my last reply but you wuoted me.
> Lets start with the lines
> 
> I just do one, if you think I waste any time on hku then obviously you have a self inflated ego?
> ...


yeah i was in elementary and middle school in the 80's.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 22, 2016)

your attempt at humor while "high" is pretty fucking pathetic. you may continue "trolling" me.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 22, 2016)

Buuurn...trolling/humor = fail


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> and puppies


so now I'm a puppy


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> so now I'm a puppy


Lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Tits or gtfo you mangy ass horse faced dolphin


Lmao! New sig


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2016)

Happy Summer 2016 Guys!!

Hope you have a great one! 

LH


----------



## 420God (Jun 29, 2016)

Not ashamed to say I zoomed in.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 29, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3720242
> 
> Happy Summer 2016 Guys!!
> 
> ...


Nice ass! Happy Summer to you, as well.

Nice dog, too! Lab mix? I love the palms and condos/flats across the street....where is this?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Nice ass! Happy Summer to you, as well.
> 
> Nice dog, too! Lab mix? I love the palms and condos/flats across the street....where is this?


We are down the coast from Barcelona, Spain. The dog is a blue Pitbulls but here they call them staffordshires. I wish he was a mix, he's on the dangerous dogs list and needs muzzle, insurance etc.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2016)

420God said:


> Not ashamed to say I zoomed in.


Just trying to get a few in there before I turn 40 next summer!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3720242
> 
> Happy Summer 2016 Guys!!
> 
> ...


I'd eat that


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 29, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


I'd be your toothpick any day!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'd be your toothpick any day!


Nice!!!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 29, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> We are down the coast from Barcelona, Spain. The dog is a blue Pitbulls but here they call them staffordshires. I wish he was a mix, he's on the dangerous dogs list and needs muzzle, insurance etc.


40, eh? You'd pass for 20 - must be all of that sweeeeet Spanish sun and tapas! Spain has some of the *best* candies and tinned fish/seafoods, too, mmmmmm.....
(Waits by post box....)

Also I noticed Rodney Dangerfield across the street checking you out! (Or maybe he's staring into that backlot/sandy area?)


----------



## neosapien (Jun 29, 2016)

Do not look at my internet e- girlfriends Lahottie's ass!


----------



## Tondo17 (Jun 29, 2016)

Just passing through Mount Rushmore


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 29, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Do not look at my internet e- girlfriends Lahottie's ass!


Back off neobutts! Me and LH are gettin hitched. 







Duel citizenship baybay.







Maybe some lesbian stuff too


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 29, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Do not look at my internet e- girlfriends Lahottie's ass!


I was talking Spanish candy/canned fish with @lahadaextranjera, though the name "LaHottie" does ring a bell, I think I might have 'dated' her back in NYC. It was the summer of of 1987 and my pubes were in full bloom.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2016)

you WISH you were this high


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3720242
> 
> Happy Summer 2016 Guys!!
> 
> ...


Nice ​


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2016)

i'm just a Goober


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 29, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Maybe some lesbian stuff too


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 29, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3720424
> 
> View attachment 3720425


Lol Lou...that gif of the dog! I was baked and came across this vid on yt


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 29, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3720242
> 
> Happy Summer 2016 Guys!!
> 
> ...


Still secy as hell


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 29, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Back off neobutts! Me and LH are gettin hitched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna wrassle m8? 

The lesbian stuff is ok aith me but rhis calls for a proper dance off to win the lahahada heart. 

::busts a move::


----------



## neosapien (Jun 29, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Back off neobutts! Me and LH are gettin hitched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL FUCKING KILL YOU. Oh, sorry dia didn't realize that was you. Yeah you're totally allowed to hit it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 29, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I WILL FUCKING KILL YOU. Oh, sorry dia didn't realize that was you. Yeah you're totally allowed to hit it.


H8r gunna h8 

What what?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> H8r gunna h8
> 
> What what?


_"Yeah, I know, Rocksteady is a strange name, my ancestors were from Finland so I'm Finnish.....that's RIGHT - Cause whenever I start a BEATDOWN I always FINNISH it! That's RIGHT, I said it!!"

 _


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2016)

Last night


----------



## BotanyIsFun (Jul 12, 2016)

Me & the girls, and it definitely past our bed time, lol!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> Last night View attachment 3730239


Super milf


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> Last night View attachment 3730239


u have the most gorgeous skin...lucky girl


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 12, 2016)

It's her eyes that does it for me!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> u have the most gorgeous skin...lucky girl


Seriously, she's like flawless, shame she punched those wholes in her face thosell leave a mark


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Seriously, she's like flawless, shame she punched those wholes in her face thosell leave a mark


let's get a look at you handsome?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

ovo said:


> let's get a look at you handsome?


Trust me that's not somthing you wanna see before going to sleep, you'll have nightmares for weeks, iv been told I look like a cross between Ashton kutcher and sloth.....


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Trust me that's not somthing you wanna see before going to sleep, you'll have nightmares for weeks


your mug sounds plenty criticizable. put up, or shut up next time pal.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

ovo said:


> your mug sounds plenty criticizable. put up, or shut up next time pal.


Or, I'll say whatever the fuxk I want, and you'll sit there and like it...but how about we see that pretty mug of yours?


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Or, I'll say whatever the fuxk I want, and you'll sit there and like it.


how did that work out for you noob?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

ovo said:


> how did that work out for you noob?


Uhh just fine ?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

That's right shut your cock sucker lil beeeotch


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> That's right shut your cock sucker lil beeeotch


Now you're starting to understand better noob.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

ovo said:


> Now you're starting to understand better noob.


Wait so you refer to your mouth as your cock sucker too? That was just a wild guess I didn't understand till you confirmed it, but now it clear you like wang in your mouth, that's totally cool bro I have no problem with gays


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wait so you refer to your mouth as your cock sucker too? That was just a wild guess I didn't understand till you confirmed it, but now it clear you like want in your mouth


I called you on being nasty, discouraging posters from posting their pics. It is also evident that you are a coward who wouldn't dare post their own face. Nothing to lose any sleep over noob, just something to consider.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

Except iv already posted in this thread, it is you who is the newb fool...now spend the next 10min tryn to find my post dumb dumb


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> 40, eh? You'd pass for 20 - must be all of that sweeeeet Spanish sun and tapas! Spain has some of the *best* candies and tinned fish/seafoods, too, mmmmmm.....
> (Waits by post box....)
> 
> Also I noticed Rodney Dangerfield across the street checking you out! (Or maybe he's staring into that backlot/sandy area?)


oh I thought that was the person posting their pic lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

Where you at lil biotch,, let's see that pretty face ovovaries, I know I ain't pretty and I'm ok with that, so let's see ya


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Trust me that's not somthing you wanna see before going to sleep, you'll have nightmares for weeks, iv been told I look like a cross between Ashton kutcher and sloth.....


ah you're not that bad, you may need a nap though. no need for anymore language. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

Im disappointed ovo, u can do better then that


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Seriously, she's like flawless, shame she punched those wholes in her face thosell leave a mark


I love my piercings I realize they are not for everyone but I've had most of those for over 10 years now and never have I regretted them they are very much a part of me


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> Last night View attachment 3730239


Dang. Look at those high arches!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> Last night View attachment 3730239


OMG you're all grown up LOL Last pic I saw you had shorter hair. Still covet those brows girl. Listen to me, I'm just as bad as all the previous posts. Geez. It's like a few dudes were critiquing a side of beef. I think the piercings suit you, and I'm usually not a fan. But what if you decide to remove the one by your mouth? My nephew's GF had one and she doesn't were the stud anymore and there's this hole... would it eventually close up?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dang. Look at those high arches!


RIGHT? I've been working on perfecting the smokey eye (Kat Von D's shade and light pallet is AWESOME) and @sunni has nice, high, full brows. Lots of room between lid and brow bone to layer color. *sigh* I am browbonally challenged. Sunni I'd love to get brushes on those eyes...


----------



## 420God (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> OMG you're all grown up LOL Last pic I saw you had shorter hair. Still covet those brows girl. Listen to me, I'm just as bad as all the previous posts. Geez. It's like a few dudes were critiquing a side of beef. I think the piercings suit you, and I'm usually not a fan. But what if you decide to remove the one by your mouth? My nephew's GF had one and she doesn't were the stud anymore and there's this hole... would it eventually close up?


Yup it would close I used to have a bottom lip piercing and it's just a tiny indent you can't notice it unless you come right close to my face


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 12, 2016)

Love the kids with gauges thinking they will heal HA it never fully heals there will always be something there.. Mouth may heal faster but always will have a mark of how cool you used to be


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

Iv got 3 wholes in my bottom lip...they don't go away and are very noticeable...


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Iv got 3 wholes in my bottom lip...they don't go away and are very noticeable...


Everyone heals differently 


Indagrow said:


> Love the kids with gauges thinking they will heal HA it never fully heals there will always be something there.. Mouth may heal faster but always will have a mark of how cool you used to be


It's all dependant on skin elasticity mine used to be about an inch big and they sized down to 00
I've know people with smaller ones that have closed completely and I've known people who have gaping holes in their ears

Like I said to bub everyone heals differently


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Only leaving this up for, like, 5-10 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 3730646 View attachment 3730648


what's the tat say ODG?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)

ovo said:


> what's the tat say ODG?


"Caedite eos. Novit enim Dominus qui sunt eius." "Kill them all. The Lord knows who are his."


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)

On my back, I have the word Kafir (Arabic: Nonbeliever/Heathen/Infidel).


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm gonna get a tat across the top my chest too, only it will sa"unload philly steamer here"


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 12, 2016)

I want a tat on the bottoms of my feets...that will say. Im tired ,and me too"


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I want a tat on the bottoms of my feets...that will say. Im tired ,and me too"


Awesome!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

ovo said:


> what's the tat say ODG?


Has nothing to do with my piercing scars, I just don't get why a beautiful woman would disfigure themselves with piercings and tats


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

Yall are crazy

If put my pic up. Ht just picture the drumk across the corner sto begging for change. 
.constanx sad face


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Has nothing to do with my piercing scars, I just don't get why a beautiful woman would disfigure themselves with piercings and tats


Thats a pretty convulted opinion.

Kinda weird go say


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I want a tat on the bottoms of my feets...that will say. Im tired ,and me too"


Add some roses and it seems kinda sexy


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Has nothing to do with my piercing scars, I just don't get why a beautiful woman would disfigure themselves with piercings and tats


That's pretty rude I like me and my piercings and tattoos


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> "Caedite eos. Novit enim Dominus qui sunt eius." "Kill them all. The Lord knows who are his."


woe hardcore.


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Has nothing to do with my piercing scars


I don't believe you entirely.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> That's pretty rude I like me and my piercings and tattoos


Just my opinion, take it for what it's worth


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)

ovo said:


> woe hardcore.


I used to be a soldier.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You've proven to be an idiot, case closed


Im an idiot? 

You opinion on tattoos and piercings is convuluted as fuck. 

Note; how you say on girls. 

You really are stretching


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I used to be a soldier.


Now you're a civilian. Good luck finding a new path, welcome back from all that.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> That's pretty rude I like me and my piercings and tattoos


Dudes an idiot. 

Piercings and tattos are secy (opinion)

I have a few tats piercings were never my thing.

Kekekekekeke


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I used to be a soldier.


I used to be a god lovin boy

Kekekekekekekeke


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Dudes an idiot.
> 
> Piercings and tattos are secy (opinion)
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I used to be a god lovin boy
> 
> Kekekekekekekeke


Now you're a Satan loving girl? I'd hit it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)

ovo said:


> Now you're a civilian. Good luck finding a new path, welcome back from all that.


Thanks Dude/Girl.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

maybe I'll get some stupid saying largely tated on my chest, then I'll be smart like you right ?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

Then I'll grow out some Justin bieber hair, lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Then I'll grow out some Justin bieber hair, lol


Justin Bieber? I'm just leaving it alone. Haven't cut it sinCe November. I wash it with Every Man Jack shower gel and air dry. Why, do you like it? Do you want to fellate me?


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Just my opinion, take it for what it's worth


 double standard my friend. what's been good enough for your holy lips best be acceptable for the ladies choice as well. 


Bublonichronic said:


> Then I'll grow out some Justin bieber hair, lol


hostility. go get a professional massage then take another nap.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> maybe I'll get some stupid saying largely tated on my chest, then I'll be smart like you right ?


Very clever. Plz explain?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Justin Bieber? I'm just leaving it alone. Haven't cut it sinCe November. I wash it with Every Man Jack shower gel and air dry. Why, do you like it? Do you want to fellate me?


damn, your comments turned homoerotic quick!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Justin Bieber? I'm just leaving it alone. Haven't cut it sinCe November. I wash it with Every Man Jack shower gel and air dry. Why, do you like it? Do you want to fellate me?


I shave my head ao idk. 

Dude has some pent up sexual feelings


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> damn, your comments turned homoerotic quick!


Wow a homophobe too? 

Amaze me more


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I shave my head ao idk.
> 
> Dude has some pent up sexual feelings


I dunno, man. You're the one putting out that "I want to suck your dick" vibe. I don't even know why you turned your attention to me, otherwise.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)

Just busting your balls.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> damn, your comments turned homoerotic quick!


Why's it gotta be "homo?" Can't just say erotic?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 12, 2016)

Too much testosterone in this thread. We get one or two cute pix, then 4 pages of dick measuring...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Too much testosterone in this thread. We get one or two cute pix, then 4 pages of dick measuring...


Mine's like, the middlest, but fatter.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Too much testosterone in this thread. We get one or two cute pix, then 4 pages of dick measuring...


Let me bring this to the table.

Canr say I aint bringing the happy ^_^


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

bubblechron is experiencing hood speed bumps. it's a part of his self realization journey. we don't judge.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 12, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Let me bring this to the table.
> 
> Canr say I aint bringing the happy ^_^


You're supposed to be a Stoned Farner, not a Farmer.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 12, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I want a tat on the bottoms of my feets...that will say. Im tired ,and me too"


If my feet wanted tat's, those would be the ones!! They are so flat they almost bulge lol.....

I couldn't really believe this thread, and was like NO WAY Imma do that! But, hey, there aint any true privacy these days anyway, and look at all ur content here already (me thinking to myself, there) so I might try to dig something up that won't have ya'll wanting to scratch yer eye's out and come back later and post...we'll see


.....buncha crazy potheads, anyway...lol thats y I kinda like it here...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

Thst


ovo said:


> bubblechron is experiencing hood speed bumps. it's a part of his self realization journey. we don't judge.


that dosent even make sense


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Thst
> 
> that dosent even make sense


Yes, I will be your life coach!


----------



## torontoke (Jul 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Too much testosterone in this thread. We get one or two cute pix, then 4 pages of dick measuring...


On the ol interwebs aren't they all huge


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

ovo said:


> Yes, I will be your life coach!


Lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 12, 2016)

ovo said:


> Yes, I will be your life coach!


Help me obi wan kanobi, your my only hope


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Too much testosterone in this thread. We get one or two cute pix, then 4 pages of dick measuring...



ROFLOL, yeah no kidding.....so I just go back 4 pages and I'll find a pic of a hottie!?


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Help me obi wan kanobi


do you offer any advice than can help me be more successful?


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 12, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Help me obi wan kanobi, your my only hope


AWE mann!!! DAMMIT Bubble... NOW I gotta watch Episode 1-7 AGAIN...ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 12, 2016)

I regret getting tats that show. 

I ain't the guy I was way back then. 

Always wanted a brand thou, I had a guy called "chad the impaler " give me a price on one. But it would have been over a dozen strikes with a iron. I chickened out. 
Here is one I got on the inside of my lip. One of my favs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 12, 2016)

Keke i lubs u all. 

Pin y ahow us ut humongkus tats

The sexy ones tho


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 12, 2016)

I've got 'all or nothing' across my chest.. I'm pretty sure it didn't cause a drop in IQ. No one has said anything negative about it to me, but I wouldn't say anything to me either.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Too much testosterone in this thread. We get one or two cute pix, then 4 pages of dick measuring...


Did someone say dick measuring time ?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 13, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Justin Bieber? I'm just leaving it alone. Haven't cut it sinCe November. I wash it with Every Man Jack shower gel and air dry. Why, do you like it? Do you want to fellate me?


schwing


Bublonichronic said:


> damn, your comments turned homoerotic quick!





Olive Drab Green said:


> Mine's like, the middlest, but fatter.





Olive Drab Green said:


> Just busting your balls.





CA MTN MAN said:


> Did someone say dick measuring time ?View attachment 3731080


Schwing. This is better than Pornhub.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 13, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Did someone say dick measuring time ?View attachment 3731080


wait- is it all crumpled in your fist or something?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> wait- is it all crumpled in your fist or something?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3731288


LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 13, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Did someone say dick measuring time ?View attachment 3731080


USDA

gotta love that one...


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 13, 2016)

Lol camera wasn't wide enough for the shlong


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> wait- is it all crumpled in your fist or something?


I thought I'd get more shit for the cat tree lol not the crumpled weenie


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 13, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Lol camera wasn't wide enough for the shlong


Try this one, it says 2.0 Megaprickxels lol


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 13, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Try this one, it says 2.0 Megaprickxels lol


You don't have a 1 megapixel? Looks a little big don't you think?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 13, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Did someone say dick measuring time ?View attachment 3731080


Wow, hello! I wish my tummy was that cut. Now I am sed.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 13, 2016)

Yea it's just luck, or good genes.. I eat Taco Bell at least twice a week and I've never had a gym membership in my life lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Wow, hello! I wish my tummy was that cut. Now I am sed.


Our tummies will never look like that pinny. For we have a voracious thirst for fermented hops and barley!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Our tummies will never look like that pinny. For we have a voracious thirst for fermented hops and barley!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> I thought I'd get more shit for the cat tree lol not the crumpled weenie


Nice cat tree bitch.





















Just fucking with ya.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2016)

420God said:


> View attachment 3730434


He can even teach pigeons to be falcons


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Wow, hello! I wish my tummy was that cut. Now I am sed.


Lies, I read somewhere that pinworms are never sad. 

Pinworms don't get sad, they get even, via anus.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Here is an old one of me, sans-beard, back in my glory days. Blue-black hair and pierced titties.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 14, 2016)

You really are a sexy beast pinny, Id let you eat my butt for sure


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You really are a sexy beast pinny, Id let you eat my butt for sure


Awe, shulks. Thanks.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 14, 2016)

Can I see the pierced nipples?


.Pinworm. said:


> Awe, shulks. Thanks.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Can I see the pierced nipples?


edit: i think that has been up long enough, lol


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 14, 2016)

Getting in my daily hour of cardio


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

wascaptain said:


> Getting in my daily hour of cardio


Enjoy


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3731894
> 
> Here is an old one of me, sans-beard, back in my glory days. Blue-black hair and pierced titties.


Ahhh there's the one with the Sid hair I like. Good to see that one again. You should use it in your sig.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Ahhh there's the one with the Sid hair I like. Good to see that one again. You should use it in your sig.


::blush::


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 14, 2016)

me in an excited kinda mood...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3731894
> 
> Here is an old one of me, sans-beard, back in my glory days. Blue-black hair and pierced titties.


You seem pissed in that pic - what up?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You seem pissed in that pic - what up?


Teen angst?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You seem pissed in that pic - what up?


The sun was in my eyes!


----------



## HEKTOS (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> edit: i think that has been up long enough, lol


shit go cunt!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> The sun was in my eyes!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

@.Pinworm. 

your uncle?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @.Pinworm.
> 
> your uncle?
> 
> View attachment 3732123


Will the Real Martian Please Stand Up!

I've got this guy's head as a pull knob for one of my hall lights...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Biggchong (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


You're Don Cheadle?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You're Don Cheadle?


Cheadlesque? Cheadley?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

Here's me in my youth.... I have the bleached high-fade.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2016)

Getting high with inze welding up my frame for the national at unadilla this weekend


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Getting high with inze welding up my frame for the national at unadilla this weekendView attachment 3732323


Coolest pic of the month award!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 14, 2016)

420God said:


> View attachment 3730434


 
lol just noticed.. sweet glasses dude.. i beat mine to fuck using em for work


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3732483
> lol just noticed.. sweet glasses dude.. i beat mine to fuck using em for work


Are you a famous rockstar ???


----------



## srh88 (Jul 14, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Are you a famous rockstar ???


the most famous ever


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the most famous ever


'move over Rover, let srh88 take over'


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 'move over Rover, let srh88 take over'
> 
> View attachment 3732583


Jimmy - love it!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Jimmy - love it!


Found this on Saturday....



Oooooh and these...everything was .25 each, some of the cover prices are $12-$15! High gloss stock MAD collections!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 14, 2016)

i was so into MAD as a kid in aust used to love the spy vs spy cartoons


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> High gloss stock MAD collections!!
> 
> View attachment 3732590


I still have a Mad Mag from 1962 when JFK was Prez. parodying his administration...


----------



## TigerClock (Jul 14, 2016)

Should I?


----------



## 420God (Jul 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3732483
> lol just noticed.. sweet glasses dude.. i beat mine to fuck using em for work


Picked up 3 pair for only $14 off Ebay. Got sick of breaking/scratching $30-$50 sunglasses.

I love how light and comfortable they are, and since they're safety glasses they protect my eyes a little more.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still have a Mad Mag from 1962 when JFK was Prez. parodying his administration...


I don't remember ever buying one. Maybe I did, or my brothers, but I would just fold up the centerfold check it out and put it back on the shelf when i was a kid.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 15, 2016)

420God said:


> Picked up 3 pair for only $14 off Ebay. Got sick of breaking/scratching $30-$50 sunglasses.
> 
> I love how light and comfortable they are, and since they're safety glasses they protect my eyes a little more.


That's all I've worn for the past couple years. Cheap safety glasses. I'll put them on my hat at a pool, then a hornet comes along and I grab my hat real quick to murder death kill the motherfucker, then I see my glasses go flying across the concrete lol. I usually go through 3 pairs or so a summer. On number 2 now lol.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Found this on Saturday....
> 
> View attachment 3732592
> 
> ...


your fingers are weird lookin


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> your fingers are weird lookin


Your mum sure didn't think so....even got the olive oil out and errrrthing.
(shrugs)


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Your mum sure didn't think so....even got the olive oil out and errrrthing.
> (shrugs)


Ching : "My moms dead"

Louzerr: " ya she died this morning from exhaustion" Ziiiing


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2016)

420God said:


> Picked up 3 pair for only $14 off Ebay. Got sick of breaking/scratching $30-$50 sunglasses.
> 
> I love how light and comfortable they are, and since they're safety glasses they protect my eyes a little more.


i dont even remember where i got mine lol.. probably the supply house i get all my material from. but yeah they held up for a real long time. sure mine would be fine again if i cleaned em


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm in there somewhere


----------



## Xiu (Jul 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3733389
> I'm in there somewhere


Looks like happiness. Epic picture.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 15, 2016)

@Pinworm 9th grade. The crazy eyes and shit eating grin is from the Jesus Christ LSD I had eaten earlier. 

We woulda fucked shit up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3733389
> I'm in there somewhere


great pic!!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 19, 2016)

Here's the wife and I about 6 six years ago and about 6 hours after eloping to vegas. Don't worry bout the tits @sunni , I'm gonna delete this anyway.

View attachment 3736447


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 19, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Here's the wife and I about 6 six years ago and about 6 hours after eloping to vegas. Don't worry bout the tits @sunni , I'm gonna delete this anyway.
> 
> View attachment 3736447


awww what a cutie pie...the wife I mean.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 19, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> awww what a cutie pie...the wife I mean.


Aww shucks. I swear I'm not that fat in real life Danny.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 19, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Here's the wife and I about 6 six years ago and about 6 hours after eloping to vegas. Don't worry bout the tits @sunni , I'm gonna delete this anyway.
> 
> View attachment 3736447


Those are some nice tits...





that you're posing under . cute couple.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Here's the wife and I about 6 six years ago and about 6 hours after eloping to vegas. Don't worry bout the tits @sunni , I'm gonna delete this anyway.
> 
> View attachment 3736447


A Bow Figurehead doesn't really count as nudity - more to calm the waters of RIU.
+

Oh, and your sweetie is CAF btw.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd eat that


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3732483
> lol just noticed.. sweet glasses dude.. i beat mine to fuck using em for work


Whaaat.. I didn't know our glasses were popular lol.. this is like my 20th pair I get them free from work haha. I like to smoke while wearing them after work, makes it better somehow


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 19, 2016)

And somehow I deleted the blunt smoking guy with the glasses from my emojis list  he was my favorite one


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 20, 2016)

WolfieLee said:


> If my feet wanted tat's, those would be the ones!! They are so flat they almost bulge lol.....
> 
> I couldn't really believe this thread, and was like NO WAY Imma do that! But, hey, there aint any true privacy these days anyway, and look at all ur content here already (me thinking to myself, there) so I might try to dig something up that won't have ya'll wanting to scratch yer eye's out and come back later and post...we'll see
> 
> ...


O.k. here's one (I have a military high and tight haircut and a clean face nowadays lol...):


----------



## neosapien (Aug 2, 2016)

Just another day at the office...


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Aug 2, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Just another day at the office...
> 
> View attachment 3747601


Must be nice!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 2, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Just another day at the office...
> 
> View attachment 3747601


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 3, 2016)

Found a pic from the Unadilla national I had completely forgotten about..


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 3, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Found a pic from the Unadilla national I had completely forgotten about..View attachment 3748489


Hey how did you do in your race? (sorry if I missed the follow up). Your fiancé is beautiful BTW


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 5, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Hey how did you do in your race? (sorry if I missed the follow up). Your fiancé is beautiful BTW


I got 14th out of 40 something those national riders are crazy fast. The track is awesome tho they only ride on it twice a year, once for the dirt bike national once for the atv national. I was pumped just to qualify tbh. And thanks I'll pass it onto inze however we aren't engaged just enjoying our time together. luckily for her and I she loves going to the races so that's our life every weekend and practice every day or late nights at the shop.. it's all worth it to see that smile come race day


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 5, 2016)

ill never leave this room


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 5, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Found a pic from the Unadilla national I had completely forgotten about..View attachment 3748489


I'd hit it. Dude on the right, I mean.


----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 5, 2016)

BlondeFrankenstein said:


> View attachment 3750630


You look more like The Weredude.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 5, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3750242 ill never leave this room


Any lady would tongue this looker's bung.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 7, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I got 14th out of 40 something those national riders are crazy fast. The track is awesome tho they only ride on it twice a year, once for the dirt bike national once for the atv national. I was pumped just to qualify tbh. And thanks I'll pass it onto inze however we aren't engaged just enjoying our time together. luckily for her and I she loves going to the races so that's our life every weekend and practice every day or late nights at the shop.. it's all worth it to see that smile come race day


sorry, I thought you built her a bunch of furniture last year and then proposed. Maybe have wrong RIU member. Anyhow, nice job on the race.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> sorry, I thought you built her a bunch of furniture last year and then proposed. Maybe have wrong RIU member. Anyhow, nice job on the race.


No I did build her a bunch of furniture last year, and I did propose butt stuff... But she gracefully declined the offer


----------



## srh88 (Aug 7, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> No I did build her a bunch of furniture last year, and I did propose butt stuff... But she gracefully declined the offer


the only option is to build more furniture and propose it again.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the only option is to build more furniture and propose it again.


LOL 88!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> No I did build her a bunch of furniture last year, and I did propose butt stuff... But she gracefully declined the offer


With a perfectly intact Lady flower right next door why would anyone head for her grommet?
It don't make no sense Capt Ron.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 7, 2016)

Okay, enough of that yapping and shit.







look at me


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 8, 2016)

Going hard!


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 8, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> With a perfectly intact Lady flower right next door why would anyone head for her grommet?
> It don't make no sense Capt Ron.


Because she doesn't want too.. Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday to me! Well it was Friday actually but I'm still partying! Next year will be THE big one!!  

 

Yup, propped up on a table with red eye! Seems about right!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 14, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Happy Birthday to me! Well it was Friday actually but I'm still partying! Next year will be THE big one!!
> 
> View attachment 3757351
> 
> Yup, propped up on a table with red eye! Seems about right!


Wow! That pic gave me the big one


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Happy Birthday to me! Well it was Friday actually but I'm still partying! Next year will be THE big one!!
> 
> View attachment 3757351
> 
> Yup, propped up on a table with red eye! Seems about right!


Damnnnn.. Happy birthday


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Happy Birthday to me! Well it was Friday actually but I'm still partying! Next year will be THE big one!!
> 
> View attachment 3757351
> 
> Yup, propped up on a table with red eye! Seems about right!


Gawd damn!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

Steve French said:


> Okay, enough of that yapping and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigga sawmill iz vqa isnt it? The fuck?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 14, 2016)

Id show my facebut I am meepinv a low profile


----------



## neosapien (Aug 14, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Happy Birthday to me! Well it was Friday actually but I'm still partying! Next year will be THE big one!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, propped up on a table with red eye! Seems about right!


Happy birthday Lahottie! Looking fucking dynamite!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 14, 2016)

BlondeFrankenstein said:


> View attachment 3750630


Kinda look like jake busey a little bit


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Happy Birthday to me! Well it was Friday actually but I'm still partying! Next year will be THE big one!!
> 
> View attachment 3757351
> 
> Yup, propped up on a table with red eye! Seems about right!


I'd eat that


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Happy Birthday to me! Well it was Friday actually but I'm still partying! Next year will be THE big one!!
> 
> View attachment 3757351
> 
> Yup, propped up on a table with red eye! Seems about right!


Boi yoy yoy yoing!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3757473


How's pregnancy going ?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> How's pregnancy going ?


Great! (Easy for me to say huh?)

My wife is a trooper (has to be to marry me)

She's staying really active and eating well and drinking TONS of water. She is 16.5 weeks right now. I seriously can't wait to meet her. 

She'll have a RIU. "Princess baby Ozmuda 2"


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3757473


this is a screenshot for the new brokeback mountain movie right?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> this is a screenshot for the new brokeback mountain movie right?


Yes.

Before we remake Thelma and Louise were doing "brokeback 2: the prolapse."

But I get to be heath ledger. You have to be the other guy.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yes.
> 
> Before we remake Thelma and Louise were doing "brokeback 2: the prolapse."
> 
> But I get to be heath ledger. You have to the other guy.


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Great! (Easy for me to say huh?)
> 
> My wife is a trooper (has to be to marry me)
> 
> ...


Any names picked ?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Any names picked ?


sunni jr


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> sunni jr


Lol!!!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Any names picked ?


We're leaning toward Ava right now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We're leaning toward Ava right now.


My sisters daughter is Eva Jade. Eva/Ava are both beautiful names bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2016)

@Bob Zmuda 
I know you're having a girl, but


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @Bob Zmuda
> I know you're having a girl, but
> View attachment 3757557


Lol!!!!!!

Yeah Eva was also in the running. Think we're gonna do Ava Joan


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah Eva was also in the running. Think we're gonna do Ava Joan


Nice!!!!
My daughter is Alexandra. 
I wanted Mikayla but my ex thought it was a stripper name and she also knew i dated a mikayla before lol. Im happy her name is alexandra though


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2016)

its not too bad, the newborn phase is rough , but you like doing it anyways because they are so feeble and cute. make sure to take time off during the first 2 weeks to help out 
best advice i can give is, get your wife your fav meal after labour because you're so fucking hungry
i went around 48+ hours? , 3 hours of that was active pushing, no meds all natural after it was done i was on a huge adrenaline rush, and than after that i was ferocious for food , most likely because i did not eat much during labour as it hurt too much, i ate some cold fruit but that was it.

my labour was rough i was having contractions every 3 minutes from the get go. which i dont think is too normal?
the only meds i had was saline to peak me back up ,and after birth i had to have injections to make my uterus contract or id hemorrhage out to death on the table.
thank god for modern medicine,


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmud!a said:


> Lol!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah Eva was also in the running. Think we're gonna do Ava Joan


Thats cute. When she gets old enough to start asking for things give her the whatever face(or the ni**a please face) and say "What Ava" and then give her what she wanted anyway. lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2016)

lol Fuckin Gary


----------



## MadNyeTheHydroGuy (Aug 15, 2016)

How has this not devolved into a 4chan rate my dick thread yet


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh but it is..

2/5 

Kinda a dick comment but I don't really know you so you get a 2/5


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 15, 2016)

Eva was smarter, prettier and nicer than Zsa Zsa


----------



## torontoke (Aug 15, 2016)

I always thought Mary Jane would be the perfect name for a lil girl.
Couldn't convince my ex to let me use that name but I wish I would have


----------



## MadNyeTheHydroGuy (Aug 15, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Oh but it is..
> 
> 2/5
> 
> Kinda a dick comment but I don't really know you so you get a 2/5


Im a much bigger dick that that, c'mon man...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

It's fucking dark up in this bitch


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

I sware i'm gonna smile the next time i do a selfie


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 16, 2016)

MadNyeTheHydroGuy said:


> Im a much bigger dick that that, c'mon man...


1/5

Yah flaccid


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Eva was smarter, prettier and nicer than Zsa Zsa


but you would have eaten both, i'll bet


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 16, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> but you would have eaten both, i'll bet


LOL BB. it's early! whoa!


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 18, 2016)

Selfieee ... What up bitches !!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 18, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Selfieee ... What up bitches !!!View attachment 3760376


Tribal dancer by chance?


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Tribal dancer by chance?


Nope haha was in me grow room so light gets distorted


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Selfieee ... What up bitches !!!View attachment 3760376


hey i know you!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hey i know you!


Biblically?


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Biblically?


That's where I went too.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 18, 2016)

I like cat eyes. Used to work in a nursing home and this ethnic RN lady had the nicest cat eye makeup I've seen to date. She was gross.... But those eyes 

I could say more but I'll play


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hey i know you!


Do you lol


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I like cat eyes. Used to work in a nursing home and this ethnic RN lady had the nicest cat eye makeup I've seen to date. She was gross.... But those eyes
> 
> I could say more but I'll play
> 
> View attachment 3760918


She was gross haha that was funny lol top guy haha


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Y


Indagrow said:


> I like cat eyes. Used to work in a nursing home and this ethnic RN lady had the nicest cat eye makeup I've seen to date. She was gross.... But those eyes
> 
> I could say more but I'll play
> 
> View attachment 3760918


You know cat lady too? 

We were former current lovers. 

She loved cats, I love blowjobs, secks and crazy bitches.

It was easier then luring kids with candy as I already own ghe cats. 

Aka no money spent. All cat lady


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Our first hangout was a buncha beer n her talking to animals. 

I convinced myaelf ahe is normal, for a min.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Our first hangout was a buncha beer n her talking to animals.
> 
> I convinced myaelf ahe is normal, for a min.


Did you say howdy to her starfish?


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

Everybody knows a crazy cat lady haha


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Do you lol


Nope


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Selfieee ... What up bitches !!!View attachment 3760376


do you have a set of these you could pose with? just sayin'


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hahaha unfortunately no


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Selfieee ... What up bitches !!!View attachment 3760376


Welcome !


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Thank you


Are you wearing a grow tent in that picture?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Selfieee ... What up bitches !!!View attachment 3760376


There are no girls on the internet. 





(Except Sunni because she can turtle me.)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3757473


You look like a Zapatista.


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you wearing a grow tent in that picture?


Haha I was lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Haha I was lol


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

Cause that's were I was when I took the picture lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Cause that's were I was when I took the picture lol


Welcome to RIU.

Watch out though, there are a lot of assholes on this site.


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

Haha thanks dude there's alot of assholes everywhere u go haha


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Haha thanks dude there's alot of assholes everywhere u go haha


lol I was joking, I'm one of the assholes


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol I was joking, I'm one of the assholes


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hahahah funny but gross hahaha n ya have to be a Asshole these days


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Hahahah funny but gross hahaha n ya have to be a Asshole these days


whats gross about it.. nothing wrong with a little poop sex


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> whats gross about it.. nothing wrong with a little poop sex


If your into that each to there own


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> If your into that each to there own


i think youd like some poop sex


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i think youd like some poop sex


Double poop sex.


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i think youd like some poop sex


Definitely not


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Definitely not


It's opposite day.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Definitely not


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

For what haha


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> For what haha


just cuz


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Just do it


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Just do it


so when are we poop sexing?


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

Just cuz ... For fun lol


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so when are we poop sexing?


Never in a million years


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Never in a million years


What about a million and one?


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

Clever


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Never in a million years


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hahaha


srh88 said:


>


Hahaha


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> Never in a million years


Fuck off dudebros! Shes obviously wet for uncle bob. (Me)


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck off dudebros! Shes obviously wet for uncle bob. (Me)
> View attachment 3761376


Wow sparkly


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3761379


That would probably make me feel a bit more comfortable about the future.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck off dudebros! Shes obviously wet for uncle bob. (Me)
> View attachment 3761376


we'll have to let her decide..


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 19, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3761379


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That would probably make me feel a bit more comfortable about the future.


surprised your not in your van at the park.....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> surprised your not in your van at the park.....


I don't even have a license. You give me too much credit.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm not surprised. don't let that stop ya.


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> we'll have to let her decide..


Oh wow LMAO that must be the most disturbing thing I've witnessed all-night


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 19, 2016)

OK I change my mind LMAO


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Sophie2kay8 said:


> OK I change my mind LMAO


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3761585


If he was jerking one of those fake peens off I would've like the pic.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 20, 2016)

coming down rhe steps.. cracked my head.. hne if you dont pau ateention youre next


----------



## Sophie2kay8 (Aug 20, 2016)

Mental u lot haha


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

I found a picture of @bluntmassa1


----------



## Steve French (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 22, 2016)

I see you graduated to the xtra large dildo, congrats


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2016)

Steve French said:


>


The used up bent one's on the left made me laugh.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 22, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> The used up bent one's on the left made me laugh.


OMG I didn't even notice that! why are they posed next to xbox gear?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> we'll have to let her decide..


Scary. Not going to make the sleepover.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Scary. Not going to make the sleepover.


I thought we were sharing a tent?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I thought we were sharing a tent?


We still can, but we can do it at @doublejj 's instead.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We still can, but we can do it at @doublejj 's instead.


Nice I'll bring the lube


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 22, 2016)

I got the camera.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Nice I'll bring the lube


For the scissors?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> For the scissors?


Sure.. for the scissors.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Sure.. for the scissors.


scissor snatch


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2016)

What happens at the BBQ stays at the BBQ.
Reminder ...https://www.rollitup.org/t/2016-fall-bbq-pig-roast-sat-sun-dec-10th-11th.917787/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 22, 2016)

That guy in the background sorta looks like me. 

I mean before i found out i was an Asian bisexual teenage female.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2016)

Horny yet?


----------



## Steve French (Aug 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3764090
> View attachment 3764091
> Horny yet?


I'm wet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3764090
> View attachment 3764091
> Horny yet?


The first pic is Orgasmic Midge casting unless I'm wrong.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The first pic is Orgasmic Midge casting unless I'm wrong.
> 
> View attachment 3764113


You are correct sir. 

But you already knew that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2016)

Google my irl name and Igfa & you might just be astounded.

And I did it with an 11wt for 9 ft I built myself.

Bucket list shit and all.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3764512
> 
> Ugh. Back to actual work.
> 
> ...


Looking like a proper bromosexual!


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3764512
> 
> Ugh. Back to actual work.
> 
> ...


Holy shit, I think you'r my neighbor


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 24, 2016)

buzzardbreath said:


> Holy shit, I think you'r my neighbor


What elevation is your town?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3764512
> 
> Ugh. Back to actual work.
> 
> ...


what the hell is this!?...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3764512
> 
> Ugh. Back to actual work.
> 
> ...


Those kids of yours are some lucky kids dude!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Those kids of yours are some lucky kids dude!


 
Poster I made just so fools know what's up.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3764986
> 
> View attachment 3764987
> 
> ...


Lookin killer bro


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 25, 2016)

@doublejj 

Envy


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 25, 2016)

Pic from my three week excursion in the Northeast. Somewhere in Vermont. I was laying in the grass outside a farm store waiting for it to open.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3764986
> 
> View attachment 3764987
> 
> ...


The KING of RIU!


----------



## growman3666 (Aug 26, 2016)

Just woke up no makeup, no filter. Don't judge.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

I got offered $400 to shave today. It's been like 10 months. Should I do it?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I got offered $400 to shave today. It's been like 10 months. Should I do it?


Depends on who's making the offer...but I'd be inclined to take the $.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I got offered $400 to shave today. It's been like 10 months. Should I do it?


DO IT!!!

slather it, shave it, display it!


----------



## april (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I got offered $400 to shave today. It's been like 10 months. Should I do it?


I like beards on men...but take the money and grow it back...do u shampoo face hair?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

Garnier Fructis apple shampoo. I am thinking I could really use a new set of tires for the pickup... A crate of Pabst Blue Ribbon from Costco? I am sort of a cheap date.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 30, 2016)

april said:


> I like beards on men...but take the money and grow it back...do u shampoo face hair?


beards are sexy

cat has to shave his off about every two months because it makes his face itch

even though I make sure to scratch it for him


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Garnier Fructis apple shampoo. I am thinking I could really use a new set of tires for the pickup... A crate of Pabst Blue Ribbon from Costco? I am sort of a cheap date.


u n cat could be brothers from other mothers


----------



## april (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Garnier Fructis apple shampoo. I am thinking I could really use a new set of tires for the pickup... A crate of Pabst Blue Ribbon from Costco? I am sort of a cheap date.


Mmm apple beard..
Ha wanna talk cheap dates..we went to New Brunswick a few weeks ago. .every place we went I had nuggets and fries. .because I luv nuggets and they always serve crinkle fries ..and my daughter always wants on my lap when I'm eating lol..


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


>


Wow, really? Ouch...


----------



## april (Sep 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> beards are sexy
> 
> cat has to shave his off about every two months because it makes his face itch
> 
> even though I make sure to scratch it for him


Tikle tickle said the pussy cat ...meow...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Wow, really? Ouch...


lol you know im fucking with you but for real do it. I just shaved the other day for no reason.

If I knew someone would pay I would've waited


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 30, 2016)

april said:


> Tikle tickle said the pussy cat ...meow...











tongue tickles...purrfectly satisfied


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 30, 2016)

For 400 I'd shave my head balls and ass too


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 30, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> For 400 I'd shave my head balls and ass too


Yea, but if I paid you $400 would you shave my head, balls, and ass?


----------



## ovo (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea, but if I paid you $400 would you shave my head, balls, and ass?


Id do that for free, now whip them balls out n let me get a look at what we're dealing wth


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 30, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Id do that for free, now whip them balls out n let me get a look at what we're dealing wth








Looks like you have yourself a deal


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I got offered $400 to shave today. It's been like 10 months. Should I do it?


jeez, almost sounds too good to be true


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 30, 2016)

@.Pinworm. @.Pinworm. @.Pinworm. I figured coming from me, you would know I was joking... Now we both haz teh sadz


#fuckgary
#whydoesgarysvaginastank?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 30, 2016)

Gary that comment was like school in summer time...uncool..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 30, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Gary that comment was like school in summer time...uncool..


Hey! Fuck your face in its ass! I dont mind offending anyone on this site. Excpet for the peeps I like.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @.Pinworm. @.Pinworm. @.Pinworm. I figured coming from me, you would know I was joking... Now we both haz teh sadz
> 
> 
> #fuckgary
> #whydoesgarysvaginastank?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I got offered $400 to shave today. It's been like 10 months. Should I do it?


I would for $400. The real question is who cares enough about your beard to flip that kind of dinero? And ask if they'll pay for me to do it


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 30, 2016)

beards were meant to be shaved off....donate it to cancer peeps that don't have one.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Garnier Fructis apple shampoo. I am thinking I could really use a new set of tires for the pickup... A crate of Pabst Blue Ribbon from Costco? I am sort of a cheap date.


What are you doing with the hair? Did it lead a happy life? Was it free range? I have some investors interested but I don't want to break the rules

@sunni if pin was to send me some of his hair, I mean my investors, would that be ok with you?

Edit: I would like to know if you could fill this pillow with hair..


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


>


I think Cat and I are starting to look like an old married couple 


what do y'all think? lol


----------



## april (Sep 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> I think Cat and I are starting to look like an old married couple
> 
> 
> what do y'all think? lol


U seem purrfect for each other


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2016)

don't send anyone your hair, thats just asking for bad voodoo mojo


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I got offered $400 to shave today. It's been like 10 months. Should I do it?


Dont you fucking shave that beard you know better than that, with out a beard you would look beardless remember that!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I got offered $400 to shave today. It's been like 10 months. Should I do it?


Shave it off but keep the hair. Then after you get the $400 just glue it back on.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I got offered $400 to shave today. It's been like 10 months. Should I do it?


Do it for free. Let your kid keep her money.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I got offered $400 to shave today. It's been like 10 months. Should I do it?


No


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I got offered $400 to shave today. It's been like 10 months. Should I do it?



if you shave now, you can grow it back in time for Decembeard!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

Decembeard. lol. @Diabolical666 says no, and I think she is right. She is my social guru. The Lucy to my Desi. $400 ain't shit, anyway. And, just because my sort of, kind of bf, is good for the cash, he would probably be bummed seeing all the extra chins that I hide under there anyways...I love you, Dia.

/case_solved


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Decembeard. lol. @Diabolical666 says no, and I think she is right. She is my social guru. The Lucy to my Desi. $400 ain't shit, anyway. And, just because my sort of, kind of bf, is good for the cash, he would probably be bummed seeing all the extra chins that I hide under there anyways...I love you, Dia.
> 
> /case_solved


good for you Pinny! 


how about we enter you into the Jamie Johnson weight class part of the Decembeard competition?


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 1, 2016)

Converted my old work mask into an inhaler.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 1, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Converted my old work mask into an inhaler.View attachment 3794463


I'm sure someone gives a fuck. @Gary Goodson?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 1, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Converted my old work mask into an inhaler.View attachment 3794463


Jiggly whaaa, jiggly pufffff!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 1, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Jiggly whaaa, jiggly pufffff!!


Jiggly puff is one of the gayest Pokemon in existence lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 2, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Decembeard. lol. @Diabolical666 says no, and I think she is right. She is my social guru. The Lucy to my Desi. $400 ain't shit, anyway. And, just because my sort of, kind of bf, is good for the cash, he would probably be bummed seeing all the extra chins that I hide under there anyways...I love you, Dia.
> 
> /case_solved


Can I borrow 400$ then? It ain't bein shit and all


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Jiggly puff is one of the gayest Pokemon in existence lol


----------



## ovo (Oct 2, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I'm sure someone gives a fuck. @Gary Goodson?


no hug for you cranky


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2016)

ovo said:


> no hug for you cranky


I don't even know why I said that. It was a vodka moment.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 2, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Decembeard. lol. @Diabolical666 says no, and I think she is right. She is my social guru. The Lucy to my Desi. $400 ain't shit, anyway. And, just because my sort of, kind of bf, is good for the cash, he would probably be bummed seeing all the extra chins that I hide under there anyways...I love you, Dia.
> 
> /case_solved


That epic fucking beard will rule the world some day. Keep dat shit on


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


>


That was well made and legit funny. Thanks.


----------



## 420God (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3795895


This makes so much sense.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 8, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> This makes so much sense.


Lol how so? I was blackout drunk that night lol


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 8, 2016)

Christmas a few years ago. Not many pictures of myself in my device.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 8, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Christmas a few years ago. Not many pictures of myself in my device.


Wanna see me before I cut my hair? Purple fucking chicken hawk. Lol


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 8, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Wanna see me before I cut my hair? Purple fucking chicken hawk. Lol


Where in TX I lived in Galveston for a while


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 8, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Where in TX I lived in Galveston for a while


I live in college station. I was born in Houston. Were you from?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 8, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol how so? I was blackout drunk that night lol


Well, you've always seemed like a douche. And then You posted a picture of a guy that looks like a big ole douche. So.......


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2016)

when youre cute youre cute. View attachment 3800868


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> when youre cute youre cute. View attachment 3800868


Athorable. You have killer genetics, love.


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Athorable. You have killer genetics, love.


aint mine, that kid looks nothing like me . LOL wtf is with the blue eyes still its been almost 6 months for goodness sakes


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2016)

View attachment 3800870

awe look how young he was, this was maybe a few days old?
also sunni without make up lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2016)

I have blue eyes in my family tree - Just sayin.


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have blue eyes in my family tree - Just sayin.


well people already think were married and have a baby so LOL


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> well people already think were married and have a baby so LOL


Your not married?!


----------



## neosapien (Oct 9, 2016)

Blue's cool. I got blue eyes. The genetics behind eye color is fascinating. About 15 genes they've found so far that affect eye color. When wifey was pregnant with the little one I googled all kinds of shit. So obviously I'm an expert on eye color.


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Your not married?!


i am married but to someone else lol theres been some rumors circling that @GreatwhiteNorth and i are married, but it just so happened my husband was stationed where GWN lived,


----------



## sunni (Oct 9, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Blue's cool. I got blue eyes. The genetics behind eye color is fascinating. About 15 genes they've found so far that affect eye color. When wifey was pregnant with the little one I googled all kinds of shit. So obviously I'm an expert on eye color.


clearly. lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 9, 2016)

My daughter has the blue eyes. Her mother and I have brown, but one of each of our parents have blue eyes.
Here she is a couple days ago kickin it with Afroman lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Blue's cool. I got blue eyes. The genetics behind eye color is fascinating. About 15 genes they've found so far that affect eye color. When wifey was pregnant with the little one I googled all kinds of shit. So obviously I'm an expert on eye color.


My eyes change colors but my DL says their blue


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I live in college station. I was born in Houston. Were you from?


I'm from Michigan, I spent a year in Alvin TX about 8 months after hurricane Ike I took two crews there and rebuilt for a year. But I had a son on the way here in Detroit and I couldn't be away from him so I will be in Michigan for years to come cause me and my oldest boys mom are not together. I have to be here for him, plus are cannabis laws are pretty good for me. I can grow 12 plants. Which is plenty for me if i could get better at it lol I will in time. I loved Austin TX if i could pick anywhere to live in the US I love that town. Spent time in sanantonio which was cool but not safe area and i have kids now. Alvin and the areas around are cool. I worked in your town some. I was the first contractor to pass the first time on inspection in Friendswood on roofs.with TX windstorm, sure you know who they are. I still talk to a few friends from around there. I miss the beach the warm air it's getting cold in Michigan again soon fall is here. Snow before we know it.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> i am married but to someone else lol theres been some rumors circling that @GreatwhiteNorth and i are married, but it just so happened my husband was stationed where GWN lived,


sunni be like....


----------



## fandango (Oct 9, 2016)

Phil's


----------



## wascaptain (Oct 10, 2016)

yo sunni,
image didnt load for me
if yalls baby is a girl, she missed out on not having your eyes.
oh and my eyes are brown, my wife says they are full of shit brown lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 10, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> I'm from Michigan, I spent a year in Alvin TX about 8 months after hurricane Ike I took two crews there and rebuilt for a year. But I had a son on the way here in Detroit and I couldn't be away from him so I will be in Michigan for years to come cause me and my oldest boys mom are not together. I have to be here for him, plus are cannabis laws are pretty good for me. I can grow 12 plants. Which is plenty for me if i could get better at it lol I will in time. I loved Austin TX if i could pick anywhere to live in the US I love that town. Spent time in sanantonio which was cool but not safe area and i have kids now. Alvin and the areas around are cool. I worked in your town some. I was the first contractor to pass the first time on inspection in Friendswood on roofs.with TX windstorm, sure you know who they are. I still talk to a few friends from around there. I miss the beach the warm air it's getting cold in Michigan again soon fall is here. Snow before we know it.


Yeah Michigan is beautiful I love lake Michigan. My family's of Cajun decent but all live in college station. I actually grew up in Wellborn 2 miles south of CST.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah Michigan is beautiful I love lake Michigan. My family's of Cajun decent but all live in college station. I actually grew up in Wellborn 2 miles south of CST.


I miss TX. So is there still a lot of growers in TX despite the draconian laws


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 10, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> I miss TX. So is there still a lot of growers in TX despite the draconian laws


It's not the Texas laws it's the legal states. There's no profit growing in Texas we get cheap medical mailed from y'all. Can make good money growing a field of Reggie in the Pasteurs gorilla style tho.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> It's not the Texas laws it's the legal states. There's no profit growing in Texas we get cheap medical mailed from y'all. Can make good money growing a field of Reggie in the Pasteurs gorilla style tho.


Nah, you don't know what you're talking about. It's all about your reputation man. You must not be a good grower...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nah, you don't know what you're talking about. It's all about your reputation man. You must not be a good grower...


Never grew weed before, well tryed when I was 15, but I was a kid. I'ma make another attempt in a few days, gonna go shopping for supplys this morning. Been PMing Abe, asking questions gonna do a CFL grow.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Never grew weed before, well tryed when I was 15, but I was a kid. I'ma make another attempt in a few days, gonna go shopping for supplys this morning. Been PMing Abe, asking questions gonna do a CFL grow.


Nobody makes money off a CFL grow in any state.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nobody makes money off a CFL grow in any state.


Not for money mostly curiosity and personal use but also I like gardening I grow a pepper patch each year. RIU really got me interested I'd like to learn something new.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Not for money mostly curiosity and personal use but also I like gardening I grow a pepper patch each year. RIU really got me interested I'd like to learn something new.


Ijs you're wrong about not making money in tx with weed. It's all about who you know and what they know about you.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ijs you're wrong about not making money in tx with weed. It's all about who you know and what they know about you.


Your right Gary thanks for correcting me


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Your right Gary thanks for correcting me


Abes cool. And knows a ton about other random ass plants too.


Good luck.


I've grown cfl it's just not cost effective. My cfl grow was like 750 watts in a 2x2.5 lol (it was for fun really)

Might as well grab a 6er and throw more light.
I prefer 1k though




There's not so much money flipping. But I make a killing growing and selling for cheaper. Youd prolly snag a gram at .30-.40. Less than a dollar a gram to grow

Tx has some of the cheapest elec in the country
Mine .07 kWh right now
And a Lotta people get free nights or whenever you want that 9hr block


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nah, you don't know what you're talking about. It's all about your reputation man. You must not be a good grower...


Dude is clueless as fuck Gary.

It's an epidemic around here lately.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 10, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Dude is clueless as fuck Gary.
> 
> It's an epidemic around here lately.





Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah meth ruined my life. I hate mixing them it makes me feel like shit


This might explain a bit


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 10, 2016)

guy's just getting his feet wet. 
there's a lot of ppl here who never attempt to grow at all.

and i just learned they're holding the weed olympcs in tnt; all the judges and referees will be very stoned and whatnot.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 10, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I hear that.


Should we make him sit in the back of the class, or immediately contact a hall monitor?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Should we make him sit in the back of the class, or immediately contact a hall monitor?


Contact @UncleBuck


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 10, 2016)

TNT- circus of the mentally inconsolable.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Should we make him sit in the back of the class, or immediately contact a hall monitor?


Actually I don't hear shit.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 10, 2016)

lets take em out back, string em up and see what he knows.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3795895


i could definitely fit at least 4 fingers up your butthole.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i could definitely fit at least 4 fingers up your butthole.


If it's as 'clean' as his fingernails you'd better wear four or five gloves and bring some bleach...


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 10, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 10, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Wtf





Bob Zmuda said:


> Actually I don't hear shit.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 10, 2016)

abe supercro said:


>


Kenny fuckin powers. My teaching mentor.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2016)

View attachment 3812607 Colored my hair it's more blonde irl than the photo


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3812612


I actually though I kinda resembled trumps wife in that photo 
I laughed hysterically


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3812607 Colored my hair it's more blonde irl than the photo


I'd eat that, just sayin


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> I actually though I kinda resembled trumps wife in that photo
> I laughed hysterically


Lol. No way, you look natural. She looks fake.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2016)

Johnny_DankCo said:


> View attachment 3812613


How's your gf


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2016)

Johnny_DankCo said:


> View attachment 3812613


I seen that guy on the post office wall


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> I actually though I kinda resembled trumps wife in that photo
> I laughed hysterically


Ughh, nooooo way.....you don't look at _all_ like a brainless plasticine trophy wife!


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. No way, you look natural. She looks fake.


I think she's pretty for her age politics aside


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I seen that guy on the post office wall


Remember that party we went to last weekend?

Me in the elevator:



Tangerine with 'a friend':


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> I think she's pretty for her age politics aside


Yeah, pretty *fake*!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> I think she's pretty for her age politics aside


I'm sure an unlimited budget helps.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yeah, pretty *fake*!


Meh I have no reason to bring down another lady on her looks 
Granted that's some new thing
I've been doing since being a mom lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> Meh I have no reason to bring down another lady on her looks
> Granted that's some new thing
> I've been doing since being a mom lol


Almost 6 months, how's he doing?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 23, 2016)

Johnny_DankCo said:


> View attachment 3812613


Hey Odanksta! 

How's the Filipina chick doing? How's CO?


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Almost 6 months, how's he doing?


Thank you
Yup 6 months on the 4th of November  

Two teeth another poking through :/ 
Growing well little chubbster 
Has been trying to crawl for a few weeks now 
Sits up unassisted 

Still doesn't sleep through the night LOL 
But he's awesome he had banana tonight we're doing just regular food no puréed jars or anything
Just bit sized pieces he'll figure out how to eat it his milk is more important until much later in his life anyways


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2016)

View attachment 3812625
View attachment 3812624


----------



## neosapien (Oct 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> Colored my hair it's more blonde irl than the photo


Would bang. I mean your bangs look nice.


----------



## april (Oct 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> Thank you
> Yup 6 months on the 4th of November
> 
> Two teeth another poking through :/
> ...


Food b4 1 is just 4 fun...we did egg today..luved it!

3rd tooth is out!! 3 more are piercing! !

Backwards crawling is happening lol

She can't sit herself up but she holds herself if sat up! 

And u look fantastic momma!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3812625
> View attachment 3812624


He'll be seeing some amazing things in his lifetime. Including the year 2100.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3812625
> View attachment 3812624


just gorgeous.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2016)

Johnny_DankCo said:


> View attachment 3812613


you look like the answer to half a dozen unsolved date rape cases.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2016)

april said:


> Food b4 1 is just 4 fun...we did egg today..luved it!
> 
> 3rd tooth is out!! 3 more are piercing! !
> 
> ...


Thank you Very much 
Glad to see little lady is making lots of strides ! 

So far we've done banana avocado and butternut squash apple and sweet potatoes


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 23, 2016)

Fine handsome young man there


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He'll be seeing some amazing things in his lifetime. Including the year 2100.





dannyboy602 said:


> just gorgeous.





Singlemalt said:


> Fine handsome young man there


Thank you all he's awesome
Also love his blue blue eyes and his dimples 
Bit older photo
View attachment 3812627


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> just gorgeous.


Yep, and she's _glowing_ as a mom, as well.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2016)

I can't believe how tiny he was in Alaska View attachment 3812631


----------



## april (Oct 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> Thank you Very much
> Glad to see little lady is making lots of strides !
> 
> So far we've done banana avocado and butternut squash apple and sweet potatoes


OMG he's soooo freaking adorable! ! 
Avocado ended up in my face...I'll try again later but sweet potatoes are her fav, and carrots! We got the baby bullet so we make most of her food..puréed. .I'm afraid to try solid..eggs made me anxious lol I try and put solids in that mesh feeder..oh she can also use a sippy cup..but won't hold her bottle lol


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2016)

april said:


> OMG he's soooo freaking adorable! !
> Avocado ended up in my face...I'll try again later but sweet potatoes are her fav, and carrots! We got the baby bullet so we make most of her food..puréed. .I'm afraid to try solid..eggs made me anxious lol I try and put solids in that mesh feeder..oh she can also use a sippy cup..but won't hold her bottle lol


Nothing wrong with purée we do baby led weaning I'm sure you've run across that before in your research 
I like the baby bullet if we did purée we'd do that method


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> Thank you all he's awesome
> Also love his blue blue eyes and his dimples
> Bit older photo
> View attachment 3812627


Good looking guy, well done

(Don't forget about dad, sometimes I kinda felt forgotten a few decades ago.)


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

april said:


> OMG he's soooo freaking adorable! !
> Avocado ended up in my face...I'll try again later but sweet potatoes are her fav, and carrots! We got the baby bullet so we make most of her food..puréed. .I'm afraid to try solid..eggs made me anxious lol I try and put solids in that mesh feeder..oh she can also use a sippy cup..but won't hold her bottle lol


Several of my sisters went this route with their kids. Good stuff.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 23, 2016)

Kids are an absolute joy. Just this afternoon my daughter elbow dropped me in the stomach and said "stop playing daddy" while I groaned in pain on the floor of our tent fort. Stop playing daddy. Pretty sure that's kid speak for you're a little bitch dad.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Several of my sisters went this route with their kids. Good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 3812633
> 
> View attachment 3812632


yup nice and wholesome,the only down fall to baby led weaning which is what i do is that its messy as fuck


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Good looking guy, well done
> 
> (Don't forget about dad, sometimes I kinda felt forgotten a few decades ago.)


i think hubby and i work together pretty well 
work is close to home since we live on base, so he comes home for lunch and so on
we try to spend weekends together and we have our own "me" times


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3812607 Colored my hair it's more blonde irl than the photo


Jesus sunni they are always gone by the time I get here and I'm here a LOT LOL!


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus sunni they are always gone by the time I get here and I'm here a LOT LOL!


I actually was on time here for once. LOL I always miss those pics.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 23, 2016)

Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I actually was on time here for once. LOL I always miss those pics.


ha ha!! good timing gurl  Let me tell you what threw me.



sunni said:


> yup nice and wholesome,the only down fall to baby *led* weaning which is what i do is that its messy as fuck


When sunni posted this I sat there for quite awhile wondering how you used LED lighting in baby weaning!! Bwaaaa hahahhaaaaaaaaaaa!! Took me a couple minutes before it percolated into my head it was the word led not the lighting!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3812607 Colored my hair it's more blonde irl than the photo


Me when I was 70lbs heavier and a purple chicken hawk


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2016)

reported.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 23, 2016)

I'll report my balls on your chin


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> View attachment 3812737
> That birds for all of you


Is that yer jerking soap?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 23, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Is that yer jerking soap?


Jerking soap...I don't think my pee whole would like that


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 24, 2016)

I have been blessed with two gorgeous daughters and a beautiful wife.

I'd cross the earth for these people.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 24, 2016)

You look like someone I can't think who right now , not dee snider but someone of the like


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Bump


 
Sup girl.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3839954
> Sup girl.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3839954
> Sup girl.


You sexy beast you.

Have aline on me.


Hes me with asad face

I triedbutim uust too damn happy


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 26, 2016)

@StonedFarmer looks like skinny version of Redz in Philly.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 27, 2016)

Now I feel bad ...


----------



## srh88 (Nov 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Now I feel bad ...


why? Did you break your lady glasses?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3839954
> Sup girl.


are you a model? 
You look familiar ... kinda look like Ryan Renolds, very handsome.


----------



## congo5150 (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2016)

congo5150 said:


> View attachment 3841205


Rufio! Rufio! Rufio! 

Bang-a-rang!!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> are you a model?
> You look familiar ... kinda look like Ryan Renolds, very handsome.


LOL!!!! Yes. I'm a penis model.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You look like someone I can't think who right now , not dee snider but someone of the like









Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3839954
> Sup girl.


I love those shorts!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I love those shorts!


Lucky trout hunting shorts!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2016)

congo5150 said:


> View attachment 3841205
> View attachment 3841206 View attachment 3841207


How old were you at your first break?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lucky trout hunting shorts!


Yeah I really need a nice 8x10 of those to hang in my living room LOL those are some shorts.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 29, 2016)

srh88 said:


> why? Did you break your lady glasses?


RFLMAO


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 29, 2016)

iHearAll said:


>


Nice to meet you! I don't know many lesbians in real life. I support you though! Can we be friends?


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 29, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Nice to meet you! I don't know many lesbians in real life. I support you though! Can we be friends?


that twinkle in my eye's for you beb


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL!!!! Yes. I'm a penis model.


Odd, you really don't look like a dick.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Odd, you really don't look like a dick.


That's debatable. Ha!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That's debatable. Ha!


Then I figured you would look more like this.
 







Lemme know if you connect the dots.


----------



## Maman123 (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Then I figured you would look more like this.
> View attachment 3842159
> 
> 
> ...


de"bait"able?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 29, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> View attachment 3842160


kinda rapey.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> de"bait"able?


*Right click" the pic, hit save image & see what the name of the fish is.

I ain't making this shit up.


----------



## Maman123 (Nov 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> kinda rapey.


Lol keep it up n ur gonna get it in the butt


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Right click" the pic, hit save image & see what the name of the fish is.
> 
> I ain't making this shit up.


LOL!!!!! Best fish name ever.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 29, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> Lol keep it up n ur gonna get it in the butt




PS... @Bublonichronic would be jealous of your mountain of jizz catching towels!


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Maman123 (Nov 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3842162


O ur gonna get an adult alright. Haha


----------



## Maman123 (Nov 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL!!!!! Best fish name ever.


Wats the fishes name


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Maman123 (Nov 29, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> View attachment 3842166


That's kinda random


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 29, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> View attachment 3842160


you look like a cop


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 29, 2016)

hoooooooooo i just noticed your ears


----------



## Maman123 (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't know whether to take that as a compliment or not


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 29, 2016)

the cop part? idk.. observation... good for you for exercising?


----------



## Maman123 (Nov 29, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> hoooooooooo i just noticed your ears


?


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Maman123 (Nov 29, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> the cop part? idk.. observation... good for you for exercising?


Ha thanks but I haven't excercised in like a year.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 29, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> Ha thanks but I haven't excercised in like a year.


You so sexy still though. Can you get a full beard going? That would be way hot.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 29, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> You so sexy still though. Can you get a full beard going? That would be way hot.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 29, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> View attachment 3842168


Skrilla


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Right click" the pic, hit save image & see what the name of the fish is.
> 
> I ain't making this shit up.


I called it fishy mcfisherstein. I thought that was pretty original till I right clicked it.


----------



## Maman123 (Nov 29, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> View attachment 3842168


Word lol


----------



## Maman123 (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 29, 2016)

ovo said:


> View attachment 3842289



You mad bro?


----------



## Maman123 (Nov 29, 2016)

Is that a honey badger?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


>


you wanna post a picture of you, or shall i?



maybe take this as an opportunity to show off your "heil hitler" tattoo. or was that your fishing buddy?


----------



## ovo (Nov 29, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> You mad bro?


Sometimes I care a little.


----------



## Maman123 (Nov 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you wanna post a picture of you, or shall i?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe take this as an opportunity to show off your "heil hitler" tattoo. or was that your fishing buddy?


 what with the avatar pic ub?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 29, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> what with the avatar pic ub?


Ub huh? Interesting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> what with the avatar pic ub?


i don't understand the question.

you look rapey.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 29, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> View attachment 3842160


have you come out of the closet yet?


----------



## dangledo (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 30, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> I'm not gay but it sure looks like ub is .


----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> It's pretty gay


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 30, 2016)

woah now, ghosts aren't invited.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> What a bunch of pussyfarts.


You gonna make the bbq bro?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 30, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You gonna make the bbq bro?


fuck when is it? I want to badly.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> fuck when is it? I want to badly.


The 10th


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 30, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> The 10th


lemme see what I can do. Very possible!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 30, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> The 10th


camp far west lake?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> camp far west lake?


Yes sir! A few people camp the night there too


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 30, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> what with the avatar pic ub?


Best avatar ever. People love that shit, or love to hate it, don't know which at this point but it gets awesome reaction from ppl, lol. 

Really brings out the inner homophobe as you have clearly figured out. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Maman123 (Nov 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Best avatar ever. People love that shit, or love to hate it, don't know which at this point but it gets awesome reaction from ppl, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Ya I guess it cud be a fake pic. I just assumed it was him


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 30, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> Ya I guess it cud be a fake pic. I just assumed it was him


You obviously have not been around here very long. That avatar has been around for years on and off. I think I may have been part of its current revival. 

It's my favorite. [emoji12] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You obviously have not been around here very long. That avatar has been around for years on and off. I think I may have been part of its current revival.
> 
> It's my favorite. [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


you were 100% of the reason for its revival. 

at least a dozen people have fallen into that trap already too.

gracias.


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Best avatar ever. People love that shit, or love to hate it, don't know which at this point but it gets awesome reaction from ppl, lol.
> 
> Really brings out the inner homophobe as you have clearly figured out.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


hows the nexus 5x?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you were 100% of the reason for its revival.
> 
> at least a dozen people have fallen into that trap already too.
> 
> gracias.


Its really good. Let's you know who you don't want to be around pretty quick haha. I still can't believe it gets such a crazy reaction from some. I think it's hilarious. What more could you ask for, a little biracial man on man affection. Who says its gay? Maybe they were kidnapped in sub zero weather with no clothes and are trying to keep warm...[emoji1] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 30, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> hows the nexus 5x?


I like it. Just got rid of my iPhone 6s when I grabbed this. For $200 it's super cheap for what you get and Google's service is great for travel. Im in Norway right now with my phone and data working. Didn't need to notify anyone and am still paying the same on the bill. Only thing that bugs me is the camera. It takes shit pictures of weed compared to any other phone I've had in the past 2-3 years. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 30, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3843049
> 
> 
> twopumpchump


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I like it. Just got rid of my iPhone 6s when I grabbed this. For $200 it's super cheap for what you get and Google's service is great for travel. Im in Norway right now with my phone and data working. Didn't need to notify anyone and am still paying the same on the bill. Only thing that bugs me is the camera. It takes shit pictures of weed compared to any other phone I've had in the past 2-3 years.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


... dont go to any churches or places of God while you're in Norway of course....
i hate my new phone. but eh $80 isnt too shabby. weed pics suck, dick picks are ok and makes it look like im more tan when really i just haven't shaved for like 2 weeks


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 30, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> ... dont go to any churches or places of God while you're in Norway of course....
> i hate my new phone. but eh $80 isnt too shabby. weed pics suck, dick picks are ok and makes it look like im more tan when really i just haven't shaved for like 2 weeks


Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 30, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3843052
> 
> Sent from my twopumpchump


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 30, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> you ever lay in your back and gape your anus when you know you have diarrhea waiting to pour out when you're done?


You have to check out tubgirl.. Right up your ally


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Nov 30, 2016)

o no


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 1, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> I'm not gay but it sure looks like ub is .


Your picture was taken in a closet...it was an attempt at wit. But i guess you need to be over the half wit mark to get it..


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 1, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> It wasn't taken in a closet jackass


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 1, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> It wasn't taken in a closet jackass


You keep your towels in the living room then?


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> You keep your towels in the living room then?


I <3 hooka

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> why? Did you break your lady glasses?


I mean that must be it....sometimes I wonder what it must be like to be a man with no facial hair...I mean are you really a man ? Or some kind of lady with balls...where does the line get drawn????


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Dec 4, 2016)

agreed


----------



## srh88 (Dec 4, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I mean that must be it....sometimes I wonder what it must be like to be a man with no facial hair...I mean are you really a man ? Or some kind of lady with balls...where does the line get drawn????


no facial hair? you got that wrong. but keep on crying lady glasses. its a good look for ya


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2016)

the 2016 christmas card
View attachment 3845602


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Odd, you really don't look like a dick.


I can vouch for this I just made out a Christmas Card to Mr. Penis, Penisville, PE 11111


----------



## srh88 (Dec 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> the 2016 christmas card
> View attachment 3845602


dang.. thats a really good picture. and really good resolution. nice


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dang.. thats a really good picture. and really good resolution. nice


res too strong, phone pffft fizzled


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> the 2016 christmas card
> View attachment 3845602


He's a keeper - beautiful picture.
+



curious2garden said:


> I can vouch for this I just made out a Christmas Card to Mr. Penis, Penisville, PE 11111


Too generic, it'll never make it to me.
(The post office *is* run by our very efficient Fed Govt)


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dang.. thats a really good picture. and really good resolution. nice


thank you , its my cannon rebel t3i


----------



## srh88 (Dec 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> thank you , its my cannon rebel t3i


did he ever get those lights untangled?


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> did he ever get those lights untangled?


nah, he tried tho


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2016)

View attachment 3845637 that little cloth bum tooshie.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2016)

sunni said:


> the 2016 christmas card


Dat's cool. Why didn't I think of that? Years ago. Pretty sure if I tried that now my daughter would just call me stupid and then try to strangle me.


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 4, 2016)

dawe small human


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3845637 that little cloth bum tooshie.


Love it. Our youngest just turned 1


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2016)

@sunni 
He seemed to prefer the plate to the chocolate cake.....weirdo.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> the 2016 christmas card
> View attachment 3845602


Cute pic BUT, just this year my 16 year old daughter got zapped by a brand new set of lights out the box. It had a tiny exposed wire by a bulb.


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2016)

supchaka said:


> Cute pic BUT, just this year my 16 year old daughter got zapped by a brand new set of lights out the box. It had a tiny exposed wire by a bulb.


i double checked everything prior to doing the shoot ,


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2016)

My uncle worked for one of the huge farm implement companies for almost 50 years, he was their top combine tech & would regularly be sent all over the world to figure out some problem with them.
Some people like to restore old cars, he restored an antique combine that he kept like a prize in the barn under tarps.

One hell of a cool guy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2016)

420God said:


> View attachment 3848579





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My uncle worked for one of the huge farm implement companies for almost 50 years, he was their top combine tech & would regularly be sent all over the world to figure out some problem with them.
> Some people like to restore old cars, he restored an antique combine that he kept like a prize in the barn under tarps.
> 
> One hell of a cool guy.
> ...





420God said:


> View attachment 3848579


Farm porn! Nice


----------



## srh88 (Dec 8, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Farm porn! Nice











extra..


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 8, 2016)

420God said:


> View attachment 3848579


I like how the crown is over your head.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 8, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I like how the crown is over your head.


Ha! Tha IS cool. Nice observations skills. Hey are you still painting?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I like how the crown is over your head.


LOL, good eye +rep


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Ha! Tha IS cool. Nice observations skills. Hey are you still painting?


yes. often. hope to show some stuff next month. thx for asking


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 23, 2016)

I love dark attics and LED caps. I just bought 4 of them at Lowe's. LED caps, not attics.
 
Loading up, 11 month cure, still 60% r/h in jar.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3859987
> I love dark attics and LED caps. I just bought 4 of them at Lowe's. LED caps, not attics.
> View attachment 3859991
> Loading up, 11 month cure, still 60% r/h in jar.


Im impreaaed

Thatsmy impresaed face.

That atarbucka cup has olde engliah initbtw


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

I look p fat I am not that fat but I am for aurefat.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

They're all outside smoking
No one dances anymore


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im impreaaed
> 
> Thatsmy impresaed face.
> 
> That atarbucka cup has olde engliah initbtw


who's the guy in the suit in the b/w pic behind you? A dapper fellow.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 23, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> who's the guy in the suit in the b/w pic behind you? A dapper fellow.


My father, they are all pictures of his, he passed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3859987
> I love dark attics and LED caps. I just bought 4 of them at Lowe's. LED caps, not attics.
> View attachment 3859991
> Loading up, 11 month cure, still 60% r/h in jar.


Holy shit, I thought you copped that first pic from me.
From that shot we look almost exactly alike (foo-man-chu and all).
Tell me you have a grey poneytail too.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 23, 2016)

All shaved up , my skin did not like the razor


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> All shaved up , my skin did not like the razor


Makes you look like less of a little bitch and more like Louis Theroux


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> All shaved up , my skin did not like the razor


Now that's nice. Looks cleaner.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Holy shit, I thought you copped that first pic from me.
> From that shot we look almost exactly alike (foo-man-chu and all).
> Tell me you have a grey poneytail too.


Yes @tangerinegreen555 please provide us also with an epic outdoor pic where you're sitting atop a deadwood tree with epic hair flying in the wind or something like that...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> All shaved up , my skin did not like the razor


'Stand by for heavy rolls as the ship comes about"


*Cue the comedians*.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 23, 2016)

Bublon, like the new glasses man.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 24, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Makes you look like less of a little bitch and more like Louis Theroux
> View attachment 3860128


Thx...I think...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Bublon, like the new glasses man.


Thx man, they're men's glasses I made sure to check before buying them


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 24, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Holy shit, I thought you copped that first pic from me.
> From that shot we look almost exactly alike (foo-man-chu and all).
> Tell me you have a grey poneytail too.


No ponytail GWN, could never grow real Iong, too curly would tend to bush out. I have to force plants to do that but hair does it on it's own, Iol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Thx man, they're men's glasses I made sure to check before buying them


LoL that made me chuckle.

You look alright cleamed up. 

I mean rhat whole heartedly, new year nee leaf.

Enjoy the hollandaise and het nice amd high.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No ponytail GWN, could never grow real Iong, too curly would tend to bush out. I have to force plants to do that but hair does it on it's own, Iol.


Your a handaome fella sid you know that?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No ponytail GWN, could never grow real Iong, too curly would tend to bush out. I have to force plants to do that but hair does it on it's own, Iol.


Mine's like that too - nach curly.
Mrs. GWN says if I brush the pony after it's dry it looks like a raccoon's tail.
And the headlamp just accents it - I use them all the time, hell I can't see without one for most of the crap I have to do.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

Do more fent

Meep thw girls s' êtes

Bea margaret.

Amoke crack



3 daya no coke.

Mucho wine and roxi andfent


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

Chemicals domt murdwr my pen
Chwmicals domt make me
Sick again

Chwmical chwmica

Oooohvhwmicals


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 26, 2016)

Me flying my new drone the moms gave me for xmas, i've wanted one for a while, fuckin fun as shit to fly, feel like a kid with their first RC car, it's only a 80$ drone so pretty entry level but goes high as shit and pretty far, I suggest everyone get one


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 26, 2016)

d


Bublonichronic said:


> Me flying my new drone the moms gave me for xmas, i've wanted one for a while, fuckin fun as shit to fly, feel like a kid with their first RC car, it's only a 80$ drone so pretty entry level but goes high as shit and pretty far, I suggest everyone get one View attachment 3861528


do you have two moms?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 26, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> d
> 
> do you have two moms?


Yea...doesn't everybody ?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Me flying my new drone the moms gave me for xmas, i've wanted one for a while, fuckin fun as shit to fly, feel like a kid with their first RC car, it's only a 80$ drone so pretty entry level but goes high as shit and pretty far, I suggest everyone get one View attachment 3861528


Dat's fucking sweet man. Were they out of belts?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Me flying my new drone the moms gave me for xmas, i've wanted one for a while, fuckin fun as shit to fly, feel like a kid with their first RC car, it's only a 80$ drone so pretty entry level but goes high as shit and pretty far, I suggest everyone get one View attachment 3861528


Are you gonna register it?

https://registermyuas.faa.gov/


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 26, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Dat's fucking sweet man. Were they out of belts?


Nah, iv lost a lot of weigh sweat pants don't fit much anymore


----------



## OrganiChron (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Are you gonna register it?
> 
> https://registermyuas.faa.gov/


I though if it under a certain weight or has a altitude regulator you don't have to ?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I though if it under a certain weight or has a altitude regulator you don't have to ?


I don't know what the weight limit is. Is it about a pound?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I don't know what the weight limit is. Is it about a pound?


About...but it is super light n it being one of the cheapest models I would think it wouldn't have to be registered, noting in the Manuel or on the box saying I had too


----------



## neosapien (Dec 28, 2016)

I am ready to defend America. From both foreign threats and domestic. From both nuclear dragons and regular dragons.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 28, 2016)

I was in the pawn shop today and came so close to buying a samurai sword, I mean 50$ was a steal ...maybe next time


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2016)

OrganiChron said:


>


Tony Danza?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

I am looking at old pictures of me as a teen i did not even know existed.

it is astounding I was such a damn hippy 

kandy kids yo\
drugs yo4
dances to indie rock

kidding Id smoke it before I had a chance to hear it


----------



## OrganiChron (Dec 29, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Tony Danza?


Haha! I've gotten that my whole life.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I am ready to defend America. From both foreign threats and domestic. From both nuclear dragons and regular dragons.
> 
> View attachment 3863281


So instead of a _goza_ straw roll, you're doing _shinzan_* on bundles of asbestos? Gangsta.

* "the test cut", that thing they do to certify a blade will do a torso

(they used to use real torsos, a bit like Mayan soccer)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

damn I can't lie
the pill just hit
and im too drunk to drive


got damn im too high


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

how many pills you popped in a day
how many pills
not more then mac dre


----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> how many pills you popped in a day
> how many pills
> not more then mac dre


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3863749


lmao


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> d
> 
> do you have two moms?


I do
What's wrong with that ?


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> I do
> What's wrong with that ?


nothing, just was asking


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 30, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2017)

grats


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 9, 2017)

sunni said:


> I do
> What's wrong with that ?


So do I if you count Moms Mabley.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 9, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Manuel or on the box...


_manual
_
Bublon, you wreck that drone yet, or is it flying right?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 9, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> _manual
> _
> Bublon, you wreck that drone yet, or is it flying right?


I've crashed it many times, still running strong tho, very durable


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 9, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Do more fent
> 
> Meep thw girls s' êtes
> 
> ...


How's the crack in Canada?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> How's the crack in Canada?


top notch. seems really good cocaine is everywhere at the moment. 

I am being a good boy for a bit and not using any cocaine. need the break after the holiday season which is sort of refreshing in its own way. Next up is a lower dose of the opiates.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 9, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Does she have a sister?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 9, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> top notch. seems really good cocaine is everywhere at the moment.
> 
> I am being a good boy for a bit and not using any cocaine. need the break after the holiday season which is sort of refreshing in its own way. Next up is a lower dose of the opiates.


If you OD, people are going to mistake you for a dark-haired Chris Farley.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If you OD, people are going to mistake you for a dark-haired Chris Farley.


lofrickinl

++rep m80

my hair usually goes pretty blonde during summer, and my eyes much more blue. 

so I learned your eyes are hazel if they change colour, unless the lady lied to me.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Does she have a sister?


A brother thats 6'4" and played professional baseball if that tickles your fancy [emoji1] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 9, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> A brother thats 6'4" and played professional baseball if that tickles your fancy [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Nah, I'm good. Not really a basketball kinda guy, y'know?


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Nah, I'm good. Not really a basketball kinda guy, y'know?


Baseball wasnt my favorite sport either lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 9, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> A brother thats 6'4" and played professional baseball if that tickles your fancy [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Was he any good?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3872146


is that a picture of u? like from back in the day?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 9, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> is that a picture of u? like from back in the day?


I was 20 years old. The Tangi, Afghanistan, '09.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 9, 2017)

hmm cool. I might have to be your new stalker.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 9, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> hmm cool. I might have to be your new stalker.


Haha! Whatever floats your boat, brother!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Haha! Whatever floats your boat, brother!


I'll be your Lieutenant Dan, lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Was he any good?


Very. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Karah (Jan 9, 2017)

Ayyyye I'm in the middle


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 9, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> I'll be your Lieutenant Dan, lol


I'm down.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 9, 2017)

Karah said:


> Ayyyye I'm in the middle


Your friend looks like she's into anal.


----------



## Karah (Jan 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Your friend looks like she's into anal.


She's into lots of stuff


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 9, 2017)

Karah said:


> Ayyyye I'm in the middle


You guys weren't partying in that picture, were you?


----------



## Karah (Jan 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You guys weren't partying in that picture, were you?


We're all tripping balls.


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## iHearAll (Jan 9, 2017)

Karah said:


> Ayyyye I'm in the middle


your belly button is leaking


----------



## Karah (Jan 9, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> your belly button is leaking


I'm a sloppy drunk


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 9, 2017)

iHearAll said:


>


You seem quite fond of Scott tissue.
Is it something you ate?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 9, 2017)

iHearAll said:


>


Dang old bango man.


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You seem quite fond of Scott tissue.
> Is it something you ate?


i promised an advertising shoot for *Scott® toilet paper*, paper towels and flushable wipes get the job done at a value you'll appreciate.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 9, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> i promised an advertising shoot for *Scott® toilet paper*, paper towels and flushable wipes get the job done at a value you'll appreciate.


I already buy that kind.

Send me free coupons.


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I already buy that kind.
> 
> Send me free coupons.


just leave a reply with your addy!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 9, 2017)

Karah said:


> Ayyyye I'm in the middle


Oh why hello there...


----------



## neosapien (Jan 9, 2017)

Karah said:


> Ayyyye I'm in the middle


Welcome. I like your smile. 


iHearAll said:


>


Welcome. I like your ballsack.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 9, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Welcome. I like your smile.
> 
> 
> Welcome. I like your ballsack.


Asshole, I was just typing something similar.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 9, 2017)

Karah said:


> She's into lots of stuff


Old men?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Old men?


I see what you're doing there.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 9, 2017)

iHearAll said:


>


Love the moose knuckle!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 9, 2017)

His balls are garnering more notice then a new female. 

I love this forum oh so much.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 9, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I see what you're doing there.


Well, yeah lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 9, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> His balls are garnering more notice then a new female.
> 
> I love this forum oh so much.





Karah said:


> Ayyyye I'm in the middle


Oh, Hi! i didn't notice you over those balls that @iHearAll posted... sorry


----------



## Karah (Jan 9, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh, Hi! i didn't notice you over those balls that @iHearAll posted... sorry


I mean....balls tho. Not even mad.


----------



## Karah (Jan 9, 2017)

But...hello


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 9, 2017)

lol


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

sf looking depressed as fuck

I am fat and stupid and going to go smoke some heroin 

I am 15 what is this virginity


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> sf looking depressed as fuck
> 
> I am fat and stupid and going to go smoke some heroin
> 
> I am 15 what is this virginity


reported for age violation


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> I mean....balls tho. Not even mad.


sweet purple plant sex organs. do you have a journal or grow going on?


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> sf looking depressed as fuck
> 
> I am fat and stupid and going to go smoke some heroin
> 
> I am 15 what is this virginity


stonedsupreme-


StonedFarmer said:


> sf looking depressed as fuck
> 
> I am fat and stupid and going to go smoke some heroin
> 
> I am 15 what is this virginity


stoned2dethFarmer, das thou haveth journal or diary?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> reported for age violation


make sure your report is specified to the sf haters. 

im looking like a teenage rebellion, minus the rebellion and filled with small time cocaine deaers and big time hug haters 

here one more of me less beer more sad 
;
more or less I look the same, but I just heard this "medical" only dispensary is selling animal cookies shatter for 40/g so I am going to go get a 1/8 of that and probably more cheap ass beer. 

its a neat little shop. probably one of the only to avoid raids as they do not advertise or are well known. 

I only grab oil from them but its always top notch and it is hard to find. gotta go through an alleyway nd know the door to enter. pretty nice shop with ok weed from whast I seen. may grab a gram or so to try but half these shops sell schwag to people who think easy access is the best thing ever.

my old heaIdshop has been selling crack/coke/weed/oil since I was shoppin in 2002 and has never been caught. i am totally against having some of these shops being who sell weed. I exoressed this hatred of cheap easy acess weed on fb and recieved bad feedback that I laughed off and was asked for lbs the same day by others. 

canna clinic, cannibis culture, the 6ix ETC keep pushing this rec weed which is 100% cool in my books because it draws the heat away, but they charge people 260 n ounce n up

the prices on the street at 160 for bomb 

gotta hustle the mains while the real do it

im done im so done b;lah blah blah


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> stonedsupreme-
> 
> stoned2dethFarmer, das thou haveth journal or diary?


I don;t post pictures of my grows openly. 

find me on line ellis.d I will show my latest chop sour daddy. 

I dont care who thinks my weed is good or who believes i grow, I have pics lounging the internet


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I don;t post pictures of my grows openly.
> 
> find me on line ellis.d I will show my latest chop sour daddy.
> 
> I dont care who thinks my weed is good or who believes i grow, I have pics lounging the internet


I was thinking of you yesterday I found some coke left over from New Years and threw it on the end of a butt.. Went outside and started taking a piss.. Couldn't wait any longer and took a huge rip.. When I exhale I like.. Cant do anything else? It was about this time I looked up to see my neighbor looking at me from the window. I look down and admire my dick in the moonlight then wave to her. I know this has happened to you


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol


I call her anally inclined friend.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> View attachment 3872856


Pinny..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I was thinking of you yesterday I found some coke left over from New Years and threw it on the end of a butt.. Went outside and started taking a piss.. Couldn't wait any longer and took a huge rip.. When I exhale I like.. Cant do anything else? It was about this time I looked up to see my neighbor looking at me from the window. I look down and admire my dick in the moonlight then wave to her. I know this has happened to you


I would never put good cocaine on a frickin cigarette, you sir a blasphemy a god damn heathen if I know any better, 

I as well find my dick is not in my pants come monday morning. most of these hoes don't know how to penor out senor


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Pinny..


He lives on in all of us. 

I remember when we first met, I opened my heart to him and he came into me. It was glorious. 

Viva la pinworm!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

this song is for pinny


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> make sure your report is specified to the sf haters.
> 
> im looking like a teenage rebellion, minus the rebellion and filled with small time cocaine deaers and big time hug haters
> 
> ...


im all for killing the price of bud. i believe cannabis growers are at heart the talented farmers the rich white folks who dont grow a thing will admire when legalities around the world flip in favor of cannabis. How is it that a lb of coffee that was grown with slave labor find its way into my kitchen for $14.99 a lb and a lb of cannabis flowers cost between 2-4 grand? theyre both illegal practices in many places. granted i have a slave farm in southeast asia to grow my tropical fruits.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> im all for killing the price of bud. i believe cannabis growers are at heart the talented farmers the rich white folks who dont grow a thing will admire when legalities around the world flip in favor of cannabis. How is it that a lb of coffee that was grown with slave labor find its way into my kitchen for $14.99 a lb and a lb of cannabis flowers cost between 2-4 grand? theyre both illegal practices in many places. granted i have a slave farm in southeast asia to grow my tropical fruits.


since Canada made a promise to legalize weeds we have shops popping up left and right, 

fact is the west coast is no longer the weed captial of canada, that title was passed on to ontario who have an astounding number of shops. I do not accept cannaclinic or canabis culture hiking up the price of ganja, I was kicked out of canna clinic on broadview a while back for laughing and saying I got weed better then this at half the price. 

they do not appreciate the people who really are behind the movement, lets charge people 260n ounce when the street value for the same weed usually the same grower is half the price, I have seen shops selling at 350 an ounce, I do not know what gives them the right maybe they will say thety are the first well fuck off. \
i
marc emery is single handlely marking the price of weed up to 13+ a gram before tax, gimme a break. I still sell ounces at 160.


bring the legal weed and the shitty ass growers and prices that come with it, we always have young kids and old people who do not want to exude a tiny bit of effort to do something themselves. lord knows legality brings with it glory and sucess


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> He lives on in all of us.
> 
> I remember when we first met, I opened my heart to him and he came into me. It was glorious.
> 
> Viva la pinworm!


Love that dude. Reminds me of friends I used to raise hell with as a kid. 17 years old, breaking into condemned buildings, drinking 40s, and playing and singing along to original punk songs from someone's acoustic guitar.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

right now I can get a quick pic of weed and a zap for 740

that is an ounce of crack and a quarter pound of high grade weed for 740 dollars. kids can fill their minds with hope of a better system but the fact is yi mentioned. 
our local sf is chopping oit his house at much lower priceyo go legal but keep your shit in range, not trying to gouge every dollar out of the person. hal the weed is subpar as


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

keep your eyes open, canada is using these activists to obviously hike the prices

if the "fighters" are charging 300nounce then it must be good righ?t

its a bigi fucking joke, they are using these freedom fighters to illegitemately hike the cost of dope
for 320 you can have a quad of rock
\
people buying weed at those prices are fucking retards. I would not spend a dime on a nigga charges that much. fuck off bro my crack costs less. 

and most people will have their own arguements, I sell crack heroin cocaine and weeed. oh noes the risk of jail justifies the price 

bunch of enablers 

I am toronto known crackheads, ask around you will find me 

if you wanna party pm me. all weed is cheap heroin is cheap crack is good but meh meh cheap cheap bro


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> keep your eyes open, canada is using these activists to obviously hike the prices
> 
> if the "fighters" are charging 300nounce then it must be good righ?t
> 
> ...


Here in Northeastern/Mid-Atlantic US, 270-360 a zip is commonplace. On the Market, I mean. I don't trap like that.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Here in Northeastern/Mid-Atlantic US, 270-360 a zip is commonplace. On the Market, I mean.


I understand U.S prices are much different. 

here in ontario prices are very cheap but these companies defying the law mark it up so much claiming they are doing a service. 

marc emery is charging close to 240oz for most strains. those same strains are being bought from a same source much less. 

yes factoring in rent etc etc is different and understandable, but they are not selling the same weed they were originally getting

dude you ever come near ontario I will show a good time, i smoke a lot of weed and am seeing people being fucked over daily. i doa p for 14 if ur always grabbing because I can

I spot you a ounce of crack if I know where yur money is. . our scene is undergoing a huge change, one that I am trying to make sure does not go to the highest bidder, 

im lying everything is a lie. i havent even seen drugs before


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I understand U.S prices are much different.
> 
> here in ontario prices are very cheap but these companies defying the law mark it up so much claiming they are doing a service.
> 
> ...


I hear Marc Emery's a bag of dicks, him and Arjan Roskum.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

@StonedFarmer I have been to Kingston. I was really drunk.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @StonedFarmer I have been to Kingston. I was really drunk.


kingston is a big military docking town, most military personaal have experience with kingston and montreal. 

kingston has a pot shop owned by an active duty police officer and he is not raided yet, a bunch of fucking bs 

kinston is a waste town, I did 2 years 3 months in the pen there 

its now a jail for rats


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

I am east end Toronto/scarborough kid
ii
call me jamican cuz my family is which is why I kniw danzig so well.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I hear Marc Emery's a bag of dicks, him and Arjan Roskum.


he is a pos, I will not get into the personal side of what me and him have going on but I do not approve of his methods. 

he is single handlety driving the price oif mj through the roof while claiming its all for taxes or what not. 

I have personal experience with him and a bunch of others in this movement and I will die to make sure they are not who take over. 

sf hasnt done shit in real life tho 

im just a crackhead junkie trying to make it,


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

I dont even smoke weed yo 

what is cocaine 

baking powder 

whats dat

whos dis


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I dont even smoke weed yo
> 
> what is cocaine
> 
> ...


You mad trippin', bro.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You mad trippin', bro.


honestly no crack or cocaine derivitaces have hit my system since after new years, I didnt quit because new year and all that garbage

I quit because I can't take not breathing through my nose and random nosebleeds daily. 

im trippin off people being as dumb as they are these days and it is poking me in the eye so to speak today. 
kids be talking trash bro, no hate meant to be here i am just mad


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> honestly no crack or cocaine derivitaces have hit my system since after new years, I didnt quit because new year and all that garbage
> 
> I quit because I can't take not breathing through my nose and random nosebleeds daily.
> 
> ...


Ain't no thing, bro. Don't let shit like that ruin your day.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Ain't no thing, bro. Don't let shit like that ruin your day.


I am more just upset and used here as my outlet for that distress. 

I will stop at canabis culture aka marc emery shop and grab a gram of weed to take a pic of and show. the shatter and budda is diff because most of that is "name brand" so you kinda know what the quality will be. 

these goons sell at 13+ tax for a gram of commerciIAL grown. will make my way over to that shop for a gram to show when I move that ways. 

I hate society and the culture around me as it is. I should really just do coke again, atleast that makes me sorta ok with the bs happening around me.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am more just upset and used here as my outlet for that distress.
> 
> I will stop at canabis culture aka marc emery shop and grab a gram of weed to take a pic of and show. the shatter and budda is diff because most of that is "name brand" so you kinda know what the quality will be.
> 
> ...


Just grow your own with COBs. Don't tell anyone and you're paying $80-100 for 10-12 ounces or more. Why even subject yourself to that bullshit?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Just grow your own with COBs. Don't tell anyone and you're paying $80-100 for 10-12 ounces or more. Why even subject yourself to that bullshit?


lol how do I grow? 

I ain't upset, I go to one shop that is pretty hidden for my shatter and dabs when I need. \

I prefer sitting at home railing lines and dancing slowly by myself. it aint even weed that I am mad at its the fact people think they are getting great deals and such while they are being jipped so hard. 
i
I had a huge argument and everyone calls me "entitled" I grow small time, enough for me, I buy when i need and no hassle, I am blackmarket 100

I am also just in a pissy ass mood today. this song is me to a T


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

\"i started feeling strange at the driving range, thought of taking my life, I fuckin told you so"


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> lol how do I grow?
> 
> I ain't upset, I go to one shop that is pretty hidden for my shatter and dabs when I need. \
> 
> ...


You do grow, right?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> \"i started feeling strange at the driving range, thought of taking my life, I fuckin told you so"


Are you sure you haven't done any llello lately?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You do grow, right?


yes



Olive Drab Green said:


> Are you sure you haven't done any llello lately?


i am unsure what llelo means
I have not done base or straight girl since last weekend. I am simply emo as frack 

I need to suck a dick or two maybe get mine done up. 

imma go do myself goods


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> yes
> 
> 
> i am unsure what llelo means
> ...


The coke might be depleting your dopamine and serotonin. Could be why you are feeling emo.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 10, 2017)

Uhhhh, wat...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> The coke might be depleting your dopamine and serotonin. Could be why you are feeling emo.


naw man I been depressed longer then I like to admit, the coca diesnt even hurt me when I stop using, I feel bored with life and everything around me, 

I am spending more time on forums, mostly a sober living forum whre i take heat for still being on maintence doses of heroin. 

it aint the spot but hell here it goes. 

I have been on drugs for more then half my life, before that I was on prescribed doses of legal stims to help combat my add adhd, they try throwing pills at me but I do self medicate,I have a steady thing of eating close to 24mg a day of kpins, 1gr of heroin and usually I throw in a gram of coke or so but lately I been on that zany oxy with hash tip. 


i cut my arms for a sign im still alive and feel real. ya this is al info for a therapist but she thinks my self needs more bs. 
I have thoughts of death that I do not express irl because people hate me how it is. \

no one cares what is really happening to me and I gotta deal with that, the best convos I have are with my plug or people I met through here ocassionally, no one gives a fuck if I die tomorrow that is a fact, sf will contue this slow decent into darkness. 

if i ever get sober I will be the best human ever lol yah sure sf is still a fucking asshole and I have done things that will never be attoned for, never. I will wallow in my own pity from time to time but the fact is I have given up on hating myself. I am a great human and the fact my main friends are drug dealer/hoes and all around freaks makes me feel wanted. 

ill die in a miraculous way, wheteher i choose that way or if it just happens it will happen sooner than later, sf is uneducated, poor and a piece of shit. 

yo 
yo 
get cool 
yo


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Uhhhh, wat...


I'm saying, it could be temporary burnout from coming down.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'm saying, it could be temporary burnout from coming down.


naw its something I have battled with my whole life.

i have been happy before but that was ripped from me quick multiple times. 

depression is a permanent fixture in my life that I must learn to deal with


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 10, 2017)

just a state of mind, i find work and distraction to be helpful. nithing mindless though, i hate mindless behavior. like a factory ughhhh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> just a state of mind, i find work and distraction to be helpful. nithing mindless though, i hate mindless behavior. like a factory ughhhh


I personally find any repititive behavior is great for me mentally atleast, I need to keep going or I shut down completely

I am in the middle of a complete breakdown and cycle of destruction atm, the fact I havent gone and started smoking crack when I got close to 2oz sitting in my safe is outstanding

I channeled my anger into texts to someone who knows how I am right now, and he said "if my sorry ass is still here then you better be too" he knows how I get down on angry thoughts like this.

of course im just a selfish addict who believes his own gratification is worth double of those around him because all people who have addiction issues are the same worthless scum

ban guns
ban drugs
ban happy thoughts
ban ban
ban ban
thats how we ban yo

eidit" i also puinches many holes in the walls and throwing stuff around while screaming. 

all and all I need a big fat line of coca and someone to punch me in the face atm 

swing swing baby 

swing at me baby\\

ill knock ya teeth down your throat because it makes the oral so good


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

I am going to relapse. \\

fuck it.

here goes another year of crack cocaine and amazing life decisions.

we will save sober sf for the future generation.

cocaine is my only little friend.

touch me baby just fucking touch me once

ooobh bb you making me so soft bb im hard as a rock

ooooh bb

thats called crack fase fam 

look at dem eyes \

i speek the devil with dem


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> sweet purple plant sex organs. do you have a journal or grow going on?


I do.


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> I do.


cool fam, whatchu growin?


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> cool fam, whatchu growin?


Bubba kush, buddha Tahoe, blue dream


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> I do.


Let's see it.


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Let's see it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2017)

^Going hard!


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Let's see it.


My lights just came on


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> My lights just came on


Beast mode!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> My lights just came on



First time growing and you've got 4kW in cooltubes? 

Poor girl balling on a budget, huh? LOL


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> First time growing and you've got 4kW in cooltubes?
> 
> Poor girl balling on a budget, huh? LOL


I spent my savings on this project I had a lot of help with my set up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> First time growing and you've got 4kW in cooltubes?
> 
> Poor girl balling on a budget, huh? LOL



New girl got me hard...


----------



## neosapien (Jan 10, 2017)

She's been here 5 minutes and already showed us her tats and showed us her plants. For God's sakes do not scare her away!


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

neosapien said:


> She's been here 5 minutes and already showed us her tats and showed us her plants. For God's sakes do not scare her away!


Did I just enter a massive sausage fest?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> Did I just enter a massive sausage fest?


No no, we have lots of girls here. Real and fake. You just add to the culture nicely.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice

Oops, I was intending to quote Karah's grow. I'm old, maybe a stroke or some shit


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Real and fake.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 10, 2017)

Sorry, didn't mean to be intimidating. 

Good job @Karah

Looks like a clean setup. A week or two left and you enjoy the fruits of your labor! 

Post more pics of yourself, the mob demands it! 

All these dirty old men and no one to catcall. Please don't make us play amongst ourselves.


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to be intimidating.
> 
> Good job @Karah
> 
> ...


I think we'll get along just fine


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> My lights just came on


are you organic? what size pots are those? they look either massive or your ceilings look low. In any case you have a super fire looking grow 

here i'll play and show you my little ass personal stash  going another month before harvest


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> are you organic? what size pots are those? they look either massive or your ceilings look low. In any case you have a super fire looking grow
> 
> here i'll play and show you my little ass personal stash  going another month before harvest
> View attachment 3873228 View attachment 3873256 View attachment 3873233


Thanks so much man/lady, I appreciate it! Yes, organic. 20 gal pots, the ceilings aren't especially low, my ladies are tall tho


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> Thanks so much man/lady, I appreciate it! Yes, organic. 20 gal pots, the ceilings aren't especially low, my ladies are tall tho


lol that's the ballsack guy, so you know it's a dude.


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol that's the ballsack guy, so you know it's a dude.


Toilet paper plug.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> Toilet paper plug.


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 10, 2017)

Karah said:


> Thanks so much man/lady, I appreciate it! Yes, organic. 20 gal pots, the ceilings aren't especially low, my ladies are tall tho


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

iHearAll said:


>


You just wait and see what else I can do


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 10, 2017)

Remember kids suicide should be the last resort, there's no commin back and most importantly hell is HOT, no a/c either

EDIT: actually there are a/c's in hell just not many only the top 10 people who have the most kills get one


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> Did I just enter a massive sausage fest?


Nope I'm female and I grow but nothing on that scale, beautiful plants, especially for a first grow. LOL my first grow was four plants that kept trying to commit suicide.


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I grow but nothing on that scale, beautiful plants, especially for a first grow.


Thank you kindly, love. I was blessed with a wealth of information/tools/resources from a wonderful group of people at precisely the right time, in which I am incredibly grateful for. Yours and others vote of confidence is reassuring


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> Thank you kindly, love. I was blessed with a wealth of information/tools/resources from a wonderful group of people at precisely the right time, in which I am incredibly grateful for. Yours and others vote of confidence is reassuring


LOL based on those plants you seem to have a talent for it. Can't wait to see what you get. As for me I don't actually bonsai my plants but keep them small because I'm strain and pheno hunting and since I don't sell I have no use for tons of it just me pretty much.


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL based on those plants you seem to have a talent for it. Can't wait to see what you get. As for me I don't actually bonsai my plants but keep them small because I'm strain and pheno hunting and since I don't sell I have no use for tons of it just me pretty much.


I killed a succulent lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> I killed a succulent lol.


Yeah I have a black thumb too. That's why I'm so shocked cannabis grows for me but it's a weed, so there's that. I'm pretty good with crabgrass too.


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I have a black thumb too. That's why I'm so shocked cannabis grows for me but it's a weed, so there's that. I'm pretty good with crabgrass too.


My sentiments exactly. I don't understand how this works lol. Kill small house plants, but grow pretty weed. I tried growing sage once, that was a disaster. Fruit flies/gnats infested my sage. It took me like 2 months to figure out where they were coming from. Derp derp derp.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> My sentiments exactly. I don't understand how this works lol. Kill small house plants, but grow pretty weed. I tried growing sage once, that was a disaster. Fruit flies/gnats infested my sage. It took me like 2 months to figure out where they were coming from. Derp derp derp.


LOL brought my Kaffir lime into my grow to keep it from freezing it gave my plants scale!! I think I'm one of the few who has had to fight scale. As for thrips, I'm endemic even my monitor has thrips.


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 11, 2017)

@curious2garden @Karah 
do you not give the same attention to detail for your fruits, veggies, and ornamentals?


----------



## green217 (Jan 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL brought my Kaffir lime into my grow to keep it from freezing it gave my plants scale!! I think I'm one of the few who has had to fight scale. As for thrips, I'm endemic even my monitor has thrips.


I've fought it to. Brought it in my room after vegging outside. I had them bad.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> @curious2garden @Karah
> do you not give the same attention to detail for your fruits, veggies, and ornamentals?


I grow hydro, so no. So are you mainy or zarabone


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I grow hydro, so no. So are you mainy or zarabone


 That's all I hear too


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I grow hydro, so no. So are you mainy or zarabone


ive been here for years, thx for the hostillity. im also following you on ig under a different name. im the fbi lol


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 11, 2017)

fucking off now


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

LOL you got here about a month after me. Since you've been here that long you know the sock issue. I'm surprised you'd get butt hurt.


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you got here about a month after me. Since you've been here that long you know the sock issue. I'm surprised you'd get butt hurt.


tbh i didnt notice it until i started using tnt, which wasnt long ago. my b. my butt gets that way sometimes, cancers ya know?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> tbh i didnt notice it until i started using tnt, which wasnt long ago. my b. my butt gets that way sometimes, cancers ya know?


LOL If you'd been here longer you'd know it's pinworm, may he ever return


----------



## neosapien (Jan 21, 2017)

Took the little one ice skating for the first time. It was a blast.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Took the little one ice skating for the first time. It was a blast.
> 
> View attachment 3881792


I'm jelly Neo; many years ago I did that with my twins, and yes a total blast


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

hi fam


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 4, 2017)

That's cute how your mom set up those pictures on the wall ***release the hounds !***


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 4, 2017)

View attachment 3893586
Speaking of moms, Mom & l, long ago in a galaxy far away in the mid '50's.

Color in old pic off, we didn't have red hair.
 
I had a good looking mom. I guess it skips a generation.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 4, 2017)

Your moms a fox!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3893586
> Speaking of moms, Mom & l, long ago in a galaxy far away in the mid '50's.
> 
> Color in old pic off, we didn't have red hair.
> ...


I'd eat that


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that .


She had the body to match the face too


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

that guy is so fat

prescribe him the sf diet of crack and co


Bublonichronic said:


> That's cute how your mom set up those pictures on the wall ***release the hounds !***


coming from a guy living in a trailer, you really hurt my feeling. remember kiddo \i can posts jewerlllery worth more then you make in 3 months that I do in a day. 

Or have my other pics not done that justice. 

show me your 100 discount watch agajin? 

-pl,ease mr hotroad make me day with your big purchase? 

after let me summon the crew.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 4, 2017)

Let's see that watch again, and not just the band  I can buy a knock off for 20$ too genius


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> That's cute how your mom set up those pictures on the wall ***release the hounds !***


man you just keep coming back huh? show us your cum towel again. post up those lady glasses. why are your wrists thinner than my dick? what the fuck is wrong with you that you keep getting slayed. then keep coming back for more? i understand life is boring for you... minimum wage will do that to someone. but really? what the fuck is your problem?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> man you just keep coming back huh? show us your cum towel again. post up those lady glasses. why are your wrists thinner than my dick? what the fuck is wrong with you that you keep getting slayed. then keep coming back for more? i understand life is boring for you... minimum wage will do that to someone. but really? what the fuck is your problem?


You forget that he also looks like a child molestor/female terrorist.

Not an easy look to pull off...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 4, 2017)

Your not slaying anything I can make up a bunch of shit and say it too but it doesn't mean anything, like everything you say only in your mind and the handful of numbskulls you call "friends" believe it


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You forget that he also looks like a child molestor/female terrorist.
> 
> Not an easy look to pull off...


Oh man you again with the child molestation, and I think I saw you make a couple other post about rape a couple days ago, your mind just can't get away from those thoughts huh? Btw you never mentioned what subject you teach at a middle school


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Oh man you again with the child molestation, and I think I say you make a couple other post about rape a couple days ago, your mind just can't get away from those thoughts huh? Btw you never mentioned what subject you teach at a middle school


I already TOLD you...

I taught YOUR MOM how to take a big fat penis.

What's with you and middle school? Oh yeah, that's where you pick up chicks.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I already TOLD you...
> 
> I taught YOUR MOM how to take a big fat penis.
> 
> What's with you and middle school? Oh yeah, that's where you pick up chicks.


Don't dance around the question, What subject ....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your not slaying anything I can make up a bunch of shit and say it too but it doesn't mean anything, like everything you say only in your mind and the handful of numbskulls you call "friends" believe it


Can you post more pictures of yourself?

We need more material.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 4, 2017)

Your a P.E.teacher arnt you...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Don't dance around the question, What subject ....


I teach your Mom Advanced Bukkake.

She's my best student.

For real though guys his mom is fuckin HOT.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Don't dance around the question, What subject ....


are you upset people have better have actual careers when you just jump from minimum wage job to another minimum wage job? youre a joke man. go play with your drone and jerk off on more towels


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your a P.E.teacher arnt you...


I'll teach you how to swallow my semen.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I teach your Mom Advanced Bukkake.
> 
> She's my best student.
> 
> For real though guys his mom is fuckin HOT.


I knew it, your a middle school P.E.teacher who's mind is cursed by thoughts of child molestation and rape....I feel bad for the kids exposed to you on a daily basis, and you have children


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I knew it, your a middle school P.E.teacher who's mind is cursed by thoughts of child molestation and rape....I feel bad for the kids exposed to you on a daily basis, and you have children


Why do you look like a 90's raver with AIDS?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I knew it, your a middle school P.E.teacher


and youre wrong you dumbass..
you should be charged on a sex charge just on what you did to those poor towels alone


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> are you upset people have better have actual careers when you just jump from minimum wage job to another minimum wage job? youre a joke man. go play with your drone and jerk off on more towels


I'm still pissed he took down the pic of his mom before i screenshotted it.

You could see her nips poking out in the pic too.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Why do you look like a 90's raver with AIDS?


Say what you want, but it's easy to see what you are, funny how the mind works


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> and youre wrong you dumbass..
> you should be charged on a sex charge just on what you did to those poor towels alone


Wish I was a PE teacher. Bet that shit's easy.lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> That's cute how your mom set up those pictures on the wall ***release the hounds !***


The hounds are on my side.

Do you like how I have friends here? These people are my friends yet you keep coming here for more pf a beat down.


You might tey to make friends like me. I love these nigs


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Wish I was a PE teacher. Bet that shit's easy.lol


lol itd be awesome.. when i was in high school my gym teachers catch phrase was.. minus five.. whenever someone fucked up.. id come into class stoned as fuck.. "minus five for smoking the reefer!" no joke


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Say what you want, but it's easy to see what you are, funny how the mind works


Don't make me post your sex offender page dude.

FOUND YOU!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Say what you want, but it's easy to see what you are, funny how the mind works


You came at me 

You saod let it roll. 

Sorry I have friends here ready to help me. 

I was guided back tjrough theae friends.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Wish I was a PE teacher. Bet that shit's easy.lol


I bet you do lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I bet you do lol


Uh....yeah... That's why I said it....

You're not too fucking bright are you?

Don't answer that cum boy.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Feb 4, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> You came at me
> 
> You saod let it roll.
> 
> ...


I have real friends, I could care less about internet friends, I care about the friends I hang out with on a daily basis


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lol itd be awesome.. when i was in high school my gym teachers catch phrase was.. minus five.. whenever someone fucked up.. id come into class stoned as fuck.. "minus five for smoking the reefer!" no joke


Thanks dude


Bob Zmuda said:


> Don't make me post your sex offender page dude.
> 
> FOUND YOU!


Bobz come to tc

Thanks for being a good homie. 

You all are the reason I go to tc and poat here.
Yall got my back and I loce that


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I have real friends, I could care less about internet friends, I care about the friends I hang out with on a daily basis


lol no you dont.. moms dont count


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I have real friends, I could care less about internet friends, I care about the friends I hang out with on a daily basis


Dude I make more then you aittinghere qith my internwt friends and I watch thwn chop branches bigger then your qhole crop

Get money kid. I made over 4k this qeekened and it's saturday.

I mnow my tc fam made money.

Domt be jelly


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I have real friends, I could care less about internet friends, I care about the friends I hang out with on a daily basis


The young boys at the glory hole don't count either.

Remember those threads you used to post like, "Girls won't touch me", "females are shallow because i'm so broke"?

I do.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> Bobz come to tc
> 
> ...


I'm too hungover. We went IN last night LOL.

Or i did anyway...


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm too hungover. We went IN last night LOL.
> 
> Or i did anyway...


you quitter.. come to tc dangit lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

SO sf posts on god damn picture and the trolls hop[ on me lole it was a gangban g. 

thanks guys but my anus was stretched dpoubly so by @curious2garden @Bob Zmuda @Gary Goodson @srh88 

alll did my anus well


come at me folks. 

I think my above custies want my anus fresh for themeslves


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you quitter.. come to tc dangit lol


thois man seaks the truth


dnt be a quitter 

ps" can I tal to your sister mate? 44744


ses cute


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you quitter.. come to tc dangit lol


i don't even have booze. i drank it allllllll last night. i'm doing dabs and passing out at 9.fml.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> thois man seaks the truth
> 
> 
> dnt be a quitter
> ...


lol. no she only likes gary.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

@Bublonichronic Will you PLEASE post that picture of your mom again?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2017)

I'll be the impartial mediator. Bubblechronic share your mom pictures.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> lol. no she only likes gary.


That some bs

Tell hwr my pwnii is a full 3.5"


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 4, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> That some bs
> 
> Tell hwr my pwnii is a full 3.5"


I'm pretty sure she's a lesbian.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> hi fam
> View attachment 3893438


That's not a "Man Bun" is it?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's not a "Man Bun" is it?


no sir. yoi are seeing the backround in a very weird light. 44

I have a high and tight grown out, I didn't get a fade this time. acrually the last 2 times.


it is grown out obviously


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> no sir. yoi are seeing the backround in a very weird light. 44
> 
> I have a high and tight grown out, I didn't get a fade this time. acrually the last 2 times.
> 
> ...


Ok, you had me worried there for a moment.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 5, 2017)

Got a hair cut dont look like a dumster junky anymore


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 5, 2017)

mrs. zmuda


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 5, 2017)

Were we talking about watches?






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## srh88 (Feb 5, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Were we talking about watches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Feb 5, 2017)

So when you get your head out of your ass you'll know what time it is AND where you are.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 5, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3894363


i'll be right over


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3894304
> mrs. zmuda


In the famous words of our dear @Singlemalt ... I'd eat that.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 5, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3894363


Goddamn frankenpenis. Are those suture scars around the base? Or teeth marks? I'm scared.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Id wear that fo sho


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

hi


----------



## Karah (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3904065 hi


Oh hai 

Side note; do Canadians call Canadian bacon, Canadian bacon or bacon or ham?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> Oh hai
> 
> Side note; do Canadians call Canadian bacon, Canadian bacon or bacon or ham?


We have peameal, which is a Toronto specialty and we have bacon, rasher, or ham. 

Americans call ham canadian bacon but in reality canadian bacon is Peameal and is a salted cured meat, with less fat and mucho better. 

ps: why you mad at me?


----------



## Karah (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> We have peameal, which is a Toronto specialty and we have bacon, rasher, or ham.
> 
> Americans call ham canadian bacon but in reality canadian bacon is Peameal and is a salted cured meat, with less fat and mucho better.
> 
> ps: why you mad at me?


Wat the hell is peameal!? 

I's never mad at you! My phone took a plunge in the lake last week whilst ice fishing  Haven't gotten my new one yet.


----------



## MarWan (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> Wat the hell is peameal!?
> 
> I's never mad at you! My phone took a plunge in the lake last week whilst ice fishing  Haven't gotten my new one yet.


Peameal is hold on let me grab a copy paste. 

Canadians know peameal bacon as an iconic national breakfast food, but the back bacon’s backstory is even richer than its flavour. In fact, the story of peameal bacon is tied to several important themes of the last two centuries: the rise and fall of the British Empire, emigration and immigration, and the development of modern agriculture. But more than anything, the history of peameal is a salty tale of how Hogtown got its name, not to mention its most iconic sandwich.

For those who don’t know (and for Americans who claim it’s something else altogether), peameal bacon is wet-cured pork loin from the back of the hog that has been trimmed of fat and rolled in cornmeal, creating a yellow crust. Originally, it was rolled in crushed yellow peas, hence the name peameal. It is much leaner than the pork belly strips that the British call “streaky,” and Canadians and Americans simply call “bacon.”
Peameal bacon holds a spot in _1001 Foods You Must Taste Before You Die_, and it’s easy to understand why. The brining process makes it nearly impossible to overcook, and it’s both leaner and juicer and than regular bacon. A uniquely Canadian product, it’s often confused with Canadian bacon, a smoked back bacon that’s popular in the U.S., and isn’t Canadian at all.

These days, it’s hard to find peameal bacon outside of Canada, making it a favourite with tourists at Toronto’s St. Lawrence Market. The Carousel Bakery, which has occupied the same spot in the market since 1977, is a city landmark famous for its fresh peameal bacon sandwiches.

obert Biancolin, who co-owns the bakery with his brother, dubs peameal bacon Toronto’s most original food. “It wasn’t brought here from somewhere else,” he says. “It is very uniquely Torontonian. Of course, like poutine was uniquely Québécois, it spread across the country. It is one of those dishes that encompasses being Canadian. It is part of our tradition.”

Unlike Canadian bacon (which is, let’s not forget, American) peameal bacon must be cooked. Biancolin says the best way to prepare it is by griddling, although it can also be baked, barbecued or roasted.

Peameal bacon is delicious, iconic and Canadian, but culinary historians have struggled to identify its origins with absolute certainty. “I don’t think that you’ll find a single origin story,” writes Daniel Bender, Director of Culinaria Research Centre and University of Toronto history professor, in an email. “There are and have been for centuries many ways of curing pork — ways of making it last through lean months. Smoking is one. Salting is another. Corning (curing through brine) exists in numerous locations and recipes.”





and so and so from food something


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I tried texting you funny jokes @Karah and you never respnded. it made me sad.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I rep peameal bacon from Carnecerions(sp) 

that is a meat shop I worked at from 15-17. 

13an hour and I learned to carve up a pig from scratch. 

I became a butcher there but it isnt my thing. Too cold and ya


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

@Eltomcat meet @Karah 

karah my buddy tomtom wanted to meet you, don't let his dead lady pictures fool you he is one sensitive boy. 

tomcat is my bestest efriend for a long tme, karah you must answer to him for making me sad 4

tomtom says I am a one of a kind


----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3904065 hi


Ewwww I'd fuck you so hard.


Karah said:


> Oh hai
> 
> Side note; do Canadians call Canadian bacon, Canadian bacon or bacon or ham?


Ewww, I'd take you on a steak dinner date then caress your back and whisper sweet nothings in your ear and then I'd fuc


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

slit my throat cut me slow 

44 I aint afraid to pulll

bun a fat one 

smoke a juan 

wagawon


neosapien said:


> Ewwww I'd fuck you so hard.
> 
> 
> Ewww, I'd take you on a steak dinner date then caress your back and whisper sweet nothings in your ear and then I'd fuc


back up bro, she might not speak to me much but I will kick your ass for her respect

I don't hit on the sexylahada so back up bro

back the fuck up all of you haters\\


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Don't even look at her like that ok? 

ok 

I am now the jelous eboyfriend everyone wants 

thanks


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> View attachment 3904176
> Oh hai
> 
> Side note; do Canadians call Canadian bacon, Canadian bacon or bacon or ham?


Activa yogurt sweatshirt? Regularity problems?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Activa yogurt sweatshirt? Regularity problems?


bruh dont even start with me

white knightin 101


----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> slit my throat cut me slow
> 
> 44 I aint afraid to pulll
> 
> ...


You're right man. I respect you too much to throw it all away. Bros before girls named karah on the internet. (Pm me some pics karah hell never know).


----------



## Karah (Mar 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Activa yogurt sweatshirt? Regularity problems?


"Active aqua" lmao


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> View attachment 3904176
> Oh hai
> 
> Side note; do Canadians call Canadian bacon, Canadian bacon or bacon or ham?


Canadian bacon or peameal bacon


----------



## Karah (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I tried texting you funny jokes @Karah and you never respnded. it made me sad.


Sorry for the double posts. Idk how to reply to multiple threads at once. I stupid. 

Don't be sad


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Peameal is hold on let me grab a copy paste.
> 
> Canadians know peameal bacon as an iconic national breakfast food, but the back bacon’s backstory is even richer than its flavour. In fact, the story of peameal bacon is tied to several important themes of the last two centuries: the rise and fall of the British Empire, emigration and immigration, and the development of modern agriculture. But more than anything, the history of peameal is a salty tale of how Hogtown got its name, not to mention its most iconic sandwich.
> 
> ...


Love this picture. Saving it.

Peameal is soooo good....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> Sorry for the double posts. Idk how to reply to multiple threads at once. I stupid.
> 
> Don't be sad


Don't ever worry about double posts, if someone gives you trouble let your man SF know. I will ruin their internet lives. 

for the record you are still my love, I really like you yo, I do 

t


Sorry I like karah so much


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

sunni said:


> Canadian bacon or peameal bacon


whatchu know about peameal bacon

hi sunni 

I know I knows you are Canadian by blood

Remember I taste blood for charity


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> You're right man. I respect you too much to throw it all away. Bros before girls named karah on the internet. (Pm me some pics karah hell never know).


As well as me too! Please.. And I don't care if he knows.. Bahaha


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Love this picture. Saving it.
> 
> Peameal is soooo good....
> 
> View attachment 3904201


most don't know the difference, which is shocking. 

I have some met american chefs oblovious to the differences. 

Fucking haters. I realy get mad ast the differences, mostly because americans blast ham as peameal bacon and it is really sad. 

"peameal is just ham" lol dude you can't even cook a pork chiop stfu

I really get mad when peoople associate ham with peameal bacon. idiots too oblivious to learn instead try to make it ammurrrican 

fuck off m8


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

i SPEND MORE ON MY SWEATERS THEN HALF THESE HATERS DO ON THERIR GOD DAMN SHOES


----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice to see @sunni posting a bit regularly again. She was my first true internet love but then she e-friendzoned me and got all married and stuff. In another life, when were both cats perhaps.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Nice to see @sunni posting a bit regularly again. She was my first true internet love but then she e-friendzoned me and got all married and stuff. In another life, when were both cats perhaps.


I am tying a knot

watch me dangele


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2017)

Can. Bacon is cured sliced pork loin


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I juist put my hand throught 4 plate glass windows


U am bleeding like a bitch


fuck you


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

cant u see 


w e were ,eamt ,to ebe bebebe


fuc yu


----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2017)

Can we stop talking about Canadian bacon. I'm trying to romantically profess my love to multiple women over here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Can we stop talking about Canadian bacon. I'm trying to romantically profess my love to multiple women over here.


While SF noisily bleeds to death in the corner.

Dude - hit the ER, it sounds like you need it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Can we stop talking about Canadian bacon. I'm trying to romantically profess my love to multiple women over here.


long as yiur love aint karah we gppd


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> While SF noisily bleeds to death in the corner.
> 
> Dude - hit the ER, it sounds like you need it.


I never bleed to death not once in my carreeer have I passed out from blood loss 

I am close to cutting my own throat but let\s hope my phone bumps back on and tommycat and I can chat


If I stop postin be worried

otherwse I am jut a cat

diedie diedie


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

WORD


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Eltomcat meet @Karah
> 
> karah my buddy tomtom wanted to meet you, don't let his dead lady pictures fool you he is one sensitive boy.
> 
> ...



Hey love where are u? Been texting u on line? Hi @Karah ,Why u making my boy sad?


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3904233
> 
> WORD


 Beast


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Nice to see @sunni posting a bit regularly again. She was my first true internet love but then she e-friendzoned me and got all married and stuff. In another life, when were both cats perhaps.


Pretty sure you were married and had a baby first


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> Sorry for the double posts. Idk how to reply to multiple threads at once. I stupid.
> 
> Don't be sad


You just hit reply to the multiple you want and it auto go into your reply box


----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2017)

sunni said:


> Pretty sure you were married and had a baby first


Pssshhh excuses, excuses.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> Hey love where are u? Been texting u on line? Hi @Karah ,Why u making my boy sad?


find me and call me or have bee call my drunk ass

plz


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> find me and call me or have bee call my drunk ass
> 
> plz


She's been trying to call u!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> She's been trying to call u!


my pone is dead

give me 15 min or o4

I wil get a new phone,I

I expect tittity pics t= yo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

spooky nigger you aint got nothin tonlse\
i only bust with killers


call me on g ail faf


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

come at me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I am tired of frontin
making others dreams 
i trired of the quick tick

4 ouncds I ot thar
ain't talking biut weed\
6 blitzs straight wte


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

sippin on a 40

efery litte kid 

looking at me

seloing the fou try

qbqby


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I would call @TomCat and is most pretty grl

I am wirhout a phone hit o n here. I am neadin go to the hood

smck a hioe blasta bitfh over a 4o5o


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

fuck alll the haters


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> fuck alll the haters


You hammered SF? 
Be sure to drink some water. It will help prevent a hangover.


----------



## Karah (Mar 11, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> Hey love where are u? Been texting u on line? Hi @Karah ,Why u making my boy sad?


I didn't do it.


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 11, 2017)

Karah said:


> I didn't do it.


Lol. I might believe you.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> Lol. I might believe you.


I can't remember my phone number I used for line and I ended up at some bar

it was a weird night

I went on a rampage last night, god help those who encountered me.

Remember being at my local bar crying and my buddy came over and hugged me. He held me until i stopped crying and didn't even let me go for a smoke alone.

I need help


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You hammered SF?
> Be sure to drink some water. It will help prevent a hangover.


I drank wine, that is kind of like water. no hangover to be spoken of today

reminder to turn your clocks ahead or some bullshit,


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

I screamong


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey it's been forever hiiiiii. I'm always on my Instagram and Twitch now a days. Hope all is well with my Roll it up fam.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 14, 2017)

Tokyo, February 2010.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Tokyo, February 2010.
> 
> View attachment 3905752


You look so young! How did you like Japan? Hub did three years at Yokota. He loved it, and came back speaking a lot of Japanese.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You look so young! How did you like Japan? Hub did three years at Yokota. He loved it, and came back speaking a lot of Japanese.


He barely looks old enough to drive!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> He barely looks old enough to drive!


GWN has one of himself looking about the same age with a stack of beer cans to the sky!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You look so young! How did you like Japan? Hub did three years at Yokota. He loved it, and came back speaking a lot of Japanese.


I was 20 years old there. I loved it. I was just there on post-deployment block leave.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 14, 2017)

dankdalia said:


> Hey it's been forever hiiiiii. I'm always on my Instagram and Twitch now a days. Hope all is well with my Roll it up fam.


wow, long time no see, welcome back!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2017)

Ditto - welcome back.
Where have you been all this time?


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Mar 14, 2017)

Guys weekend camping; dabs paintball dirtbikes explosives n steaks!


----------



## Maman123 (Mar 18, 2017)

That looks nerdy af


StonedFarmer said:


> Id wear that fo sho





StonedFarmer said:


> Id wear that fo sho


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

Maman123 said:


> That looks nerdy af


I am a nerd.

Let me get that classic pic my boy has.

@Indacouch post his penis headbplease.

Thanks dude. Hope you having a good Saturday


----------



## Maman123 (Mar 18, 2017)

My avatar pic? Well thanks bud 


Maman123 said:


> Ya I guess it cud be a fake pic. I just assumed it was him


----------



## Maman123 (Mar 18, 2017)

No it hasn't. I never posted that b4 


kmog33 said:


> You obviously have not been around here very long. That avatar has been around for years on and off. I think I may have been part of its current revival.
> 
> It's my favorite. [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


has


----------



## Maman123 (Mar 18, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am a nerd.
> 
> Let me get that classic pic my boy has.
> 
> ...


Lol fuck off farmer


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

Maman123 said:


> Lol fuck off farmer


All I know is you are a dumbass. 

You ain't on my radar kid.


----------



## Maman123 (Mar 18, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> All I know is you are a dumbass.
> 
> You ain't on my radar kid.


----------



## Maman123 (Mar 18, 2017)

Why so bitchy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

Maman123 said:


> Why so bitchy


I am ing bitchy?

Sorry 

Mustbbe synced up with my ladies hormones


----------



## Maman123 (Mar 18, 2017)

Lol


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice to see a house trained pussy. Skid marks are so last weeks.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

zypheruk said:


> Nice to see a house trained pussy. Skid marks are so last weeks.


Ugh m8 wot?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 18, 2017)

Maman123 said:


> Lol


I don't recognize you without the penis on your head. @Indacouch 

???


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I don't recognize you without the penis on your head. @Indacouch
> 
> ???


I said that up above homeskillet


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 18, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I said that up above homeskillet


my bad i usually scroll through your posts.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> my bad i usually scroll through your posts.


A lot of people do, I don;t know why... my posts have been on point lately


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I don't recognize you without the penis on your head. @Indacouch
> 
> ???


 
I warned him after he gave me the ok to do the make over ,people wouldn't recognize him anymore .


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 18, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am a nerd.
> 
> Let me get that classic pic my boy has.
> 
> ...


Done and done rite above....and your welcome ,my pleasure SF ...I take my art very serious and love to share it .....just relaxing on this somewhat cloudy Cali day ...hope you have a good one as well ....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Done and done rite above....and your welcome ,my pleasure SF ...I take my art very serious and love to share it .....just relaxing on this somewhat cloudy Cali day ...hope you have a good one as well ....


I have a great thread plan underway but cannot discuss here. When I am dedicated to the time for photoshops I will ask for your help  I am going to go hard on the shoop44

No motivation at the moment though


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 18, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I have a great thread plan underway but cannot discuss here. When I am dedicated to the time for photoshops I will ask for your help  I am going to go hard on the shoop44
> 
> No motivation at the moment though


Id imagine that thread would be locked/closed pretty quickly for some reason .....but when your ready il contribute .....I've got some pics that need some details added ....just haven't had the time or motivation ....as soon as my favorite person comes back out to play,, I have pics that need an indaclass touch .....But,, ever since he crowned me his king,, he disappeared like a fart in the wind.....oh well


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Id imagine that thread would be locked/closed pretty quickly for some reason .....but when your ready il contribute .....I've got some pics that need some details added ....just haven't had the time or motivation ....as soon as my favorite person comes back out to play,, I have pics that need an indaclass touch .....But,, ever since he crowned me his king,, he disappeared like a fart in the wind.....oh well


I will email you, yes it will be deleted almost instantly I reckon but I am taking precautions. 

You are the only one I will inform because you ahve the pics I need to make the thread complete. 

pm sent in less than 5 min


----------



## Karah (Mar 21, 2017)

Kisses.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> Kisses. View attachment 3910383


You mean the cute little nose and those ears on your avatar ...are........are..........fake karah





That's it ....I'm not believing everything I see/hear on Riu anymore .

First, Mountain dew ferts--lie .....then germinating seeds in my butthole ...half true......now this


Buncha fuckin liars


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> Kisses. View attachment 3910383


I like a woman with *charisma!*


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2017)

lokie said:


> I like a woman with *karaisma!*


fify


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> Kisses. View attachment 3910383


Is that a lefthanded selfie?


Or do you only bird flip with your dominant hand?


Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Karah (Mar 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is that a lefthanded selfie?
> 
> 
> Or do you only bird flip with your dominant hand?
> ...


I'm a lefty


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> I'm a lefty


Me too

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2017)

LOL as is my youngest


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> I'm a lefty


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> Kisses. View attachment 3910383


can we get one where you put a sock on your shoulder?


----------



## Karah (Mar 21, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> can we get one where you put a sock on your shoulder?


What kind?  Multiple socks for your pleasure


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> What kind?  Multiple socks for your pleasure


lady's choice.


----------



## Karah (Mar 21, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> can we get one where you put a sock on your shoulder?


All the socks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> View attachment 3910606
> All the socks.


ok you win


----------



## Karah (Mar 21, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> ok you win


What's the prize


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> What's the prize


Socks.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> View attachment 3910606
> All the socks.


Great job, good form. Now can we get one with _just _a sock on your shoulder?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> View attachment 3910606
> All the socks.


Were you shooting into a mirror?


Or was that last dab just soooo fucking good.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 21, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Great job, good form. Now can we get one with _just _a sock on your shoulder?


Just ask for the nudie pics already guys... All this waffling is bs, show us the boobies 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 22, 2017)

Lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

@Karah 

I took a pic just to say hai 

Hai


----------



## Karah (Mar 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Karah
> 
> I took a pic just to say hai
> 
> HaiView attachment 3912526


 Oh hai


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh is that what we're doing?
 
Where da bitches at?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> View attachment 3912623 Oh hai


you are much cuter than me ! 

Don't mind this fapping


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> you are much cuter than me !


You got that right!

(sorry bro)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> you are much cuter than me !
> 
> Don't mind this fapping


lol I'm fapping to your pic so...


Evens Stevens


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You got that right!
> 
> (sorry bro)


call me cute 

#nohomo #kindahomos


----------



## Karah (Mar 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> call me cute
> 
> #nohomo #kindahomos


I love homos


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> I love homos


If SF wrote that, I would have translated it to hohos.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> I love homos


check you texts i just sent you a nipple shot !!


----------



## Karah (Mar 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If SF wrote that, I would have translated it to hohos.
> View attachment 3912680


Still valid.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> I love homos


Don't we all


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

I did it omg 


Dpnt hate me 

I have penis pucs too 

but my friend saays sf don't do it


we shall see


----------



## Karah (Mar 24, 2017)

Tiddies


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> check you texts i just sent you a nipple shot !!


Check your texts! I just sent you a phil nip!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> Tiddies


you got my tits>

i was told by another lady that I have very pink nips 

I do not agree they are fucsia ! 

lolol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Check your texts! I just sent you a phil nip!


you want a pic a two? 

shall be done faggy

incoming text senst


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Check your texts! I just sent you a phil nip!


stop fapping to my nips bro 


tell ,me I have real pink nis

you know you ;like my tits


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If SF wrote that, I would have translated it to hohos.
> View attachment 3912680


She smokes pot so I think that could be a correct translation with her too  OK it could be a correct one with me as well. Love that damn crack.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> I love homos


Awww that's sweet. We love you too.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Karah
> 
> I took a pic just to say hai
> 
> HaiView attachment 3912526


Puppy dog eyes...let daddy gib you some sugar


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> She smokes pot so I think that could be a correct translation with her too  OK it could be a correct one with me as well. Love that damn crack.


Annie!!! Come join me and phil on tc


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2017)

Is this the younger generations' mode of impressing girls? In my day we just stomped on the gas pedal and laid rubber


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2017)

LOL
@tangerinegreen555 your interpretive skills are needed


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Karah (Mar 24, 2017)

I showed up at the right time


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> I showed up at the right time


Just before my ban yo

Like thedick pics? I may as well upload the in kotion pics.

Lwt mw search the kemory


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Nice shower curtain!


Highlight m8


----------



## Karah (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 24, 2017)

Holy shit! I showed up at the WRONG time!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 24, 2017)

Ah the enthusiasm of youth... 
You're killing me SF!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL
> @tangerinegreen555 your interpretive skills are needed


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3912807


Haters gon hate

I showed some dick

Lest the ladies be entertained by af dicks


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ima miss u sf. I dont hate anyone...hope u know that


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Ima miss u sf. I dont hate anyone...hope u know that


I will return under a better name

Dick pics to confirm my white noy status


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Small dick 
Big ol magic trick
Apin the pipe like
A cigarette


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 24, 2017)

@StonedFarmer you need help bro. seriously. but, i think you know that already. good luck to ya


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 24, 2017)

lmao proxy servers FTW!!!!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> @StonedFarmer you need help bro. seriously. but, i think you know that already. good luck to ya


I havent been drinking famalamading ddong

Good to know.

**Stores your imaginary phone number in my wallets**

Yeeehaw a howdy doooddy doo

I did drink today for the heaters on stamdby


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 24, 2017)

I just got back from the movies 



Well done cock masters


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 25, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


I puked a bit tonight

I am not proud but for all the newbs out there

Do not mix 5 litres of wine and 26oz of vodka

Nothing good comers.

Can tou believe I havent dranm in 5 days hntil.now.

Fuck my life and fuck yours too kiddo

Kill yourself before it turns around


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just got back from the movies
> 
> 
> 
> Well done cock masters


What did you see?


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2017)

You need Fucking help 
You're off your goddamn rocker
You're just a real hot mess of clearly low inhibitions spiraling out of control
Everyone cares for you and you're gunna end up dead in your bathroom overdose choking on your own vomit

Seriously get help


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2017)

Sorry you're right. Asking Gary about the movie was reckless. I'll change my ways.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2017)

What a fucking trainwreck


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 25, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Sorry you're right. Asking Gary about the movie was reckless. I'll change my ways.


You should really think before you speak..lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2017)

sunni said:


> You need Fucking help
> You're off your goddamn rocker
> You're just a real hot mess of clearly low inhibitions spiraling out of control
> Everyone cares for you and you're gunna end up dead in your bathroom overdose choking on your own vomit
> ...


It's like a train wreck. 
-- edit --
You beat me to it!


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2017)

sunni said:


> You need Fucking help
> You're off your goddamn rocker
> You're just a real hot mess of clearly low inhibitions spiraling out of control
> Everyone cares for you and you're gunna end up dead in your bathroom overdose choking on your own vomit
> ...



Wow...just yuck.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2017)

april said:


> Wow...just yuck.


He's been out of control for the last like 3 years 
It's sad to watch


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2017)

SF is like a shooting star. 
At this rate, he's not going to make it to 40.


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2017)

sunni said:


> He's been out of control for the last like 3 years
> It's sad to watch


Oh I strongly agree , I got to clean up the yuck... I hope he gets help! It's hard to watch people self destruct, my mom instincts kick into overdrive. .
looks like I'm having another girl!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2017)

We've all tried reaching out to him nicely 
He knows he's a drug addict 
And just blames it on how he was brought up
Refuses help

Sad to watch someone slowly kill themselves and painfully


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2017)

april said:


> Oh I strongly agree , I got to clean up the yuck... I hope he gets help! It's hard to watch people self destruct, my mom instincts kick into overdrive. .
> looks like I'm having another girl!!!


Another girl ? Awe yay congrats !


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2017)

sunni said:


> Another girl ? Awe yay congrats !


Ya we really wanted a boy but I'm happy I already got her name picked out..due in early July. Guess 3rd times a charm.. lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 25, 2017)

neosapien said:


> What did you see?






It was pretty good and the end was cool.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 25, 2017)

sunni said:


> Another girl ? Awe yay congrats !



Someone say little girls? 
@curious2garden


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2017)

She is cute AF Bob.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3913008
> Someone say little girls?


Awe look at that little newbie 
1 Month ?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 25, 2017)

sunni said:


> Awe look at that little newbie
> 1 Month ?


12 weeks! It's going too fast already!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2017)

So cute!! What a lot of really adorable babies hang out here! They have great taste in parents.


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3913008
> Someone say little girls?
> @curious2garden


OMG she's sooo beautiful!!! We have like 40 of those headbands !! Dare I ask about her shoe collection?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 25, 2017)

sunni said:


> Everyone cares for you and you're gunna end up dead in your bathroom overdose choking on your own vomit


Sadly, you're correct.

Some of us tried. Can't do much else.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 25, 2017)

april said:


> OMG she's sooo beautiful!!! We have like 40 of those headbands !! Dare I ask about her shoe collection?


Lol! Her shoes and boots are the cutest things I've ever seen!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Is this the younger generations' mode of impressing girls? In my day we just stomped on the gas pedal and laid rubber


Swap "rubber" with "pipe", that's where I hang out. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! Her shoes and boots are the cutest things I've ever seen!


Bob you have a cut bb, wtf happened in here? Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! Her shoes and boots are the cutest things I've ever seen!


And baby butts...
Naked headstand! ! Hahaha


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 25, 2017)

april said:


> And baby butts...
> Naked headstand! ! Hahaha View attachment 3913013View attachment 3913014


lol why do they like being naked? It's so funny, my son will get out of the bath and take off running. With the biggest grin on his face. And there I go chasing him with a towel.


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol why do they like being naked? It's so funny, my son will get out of the bath and take off running. With the biggest grin on his face. And there I go chasing him with a towel.


Try it..you'll totally understand. .. my guy luvs to chase me with a towel


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 25, 2017)

Awww. All the cute baby pictures make smile....after a wild night of...well you know....here's to new beginnings.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2017)

april said:


> And baby butts...
> Naked headstand! ! Hahaha View attachment 3913013View attachment 3913014


April, serious question: do they screw around with the pierced earrings? Swallow danger? I've always been curious about that. We didn't let our girls pierce their ears until around 7-8 yrs old. Though in Italian and Latino families it's done very early.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> April, serious question: do they screw around with the pierced earrings? Swallow danger? I've always been curious about that. We didn't let our girls pierce their ears until around 7-8 yrs old. Though in Italian and Latino families it's done very early.


We did ours at 4months and to this day at 4 years she hasn't ever touched them once. It's almost at that young an age it is just a part of them as they grow. My observation and opinion of course.


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> April, serious question: do they screw around with the pierced earrings? Swallow danger? I've always been curious about that. We didn't let our girls pierce their ears until around 7-8 yrs old. Though in Italian and Latino families it's done very early.


I got mine when I was a baby too
They should be done at a actual piercing place 
The guns are known to heavily damage ears and cause infections


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2017)

sunni said:


> I got mine when I was a baby too
> They should be done at a actual piercing place
> The guns are known to heavily damage ears and cause infections


I mis-wrote: we didn't let them get pierced til 7-8; it was done professionally. I'm more concerned about the kid pulling them out and swallowing. Considering all the damned warnings about toys and small objects. Just curious is all


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 25, 2017)

This thread always turns into baby photos....and everyone's like aw cute little baby....
here's a rotting banana in my pants....


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 25, 2017)

but cute babies yall


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 25, 2017)

the one with the headband looks like my old boss... i wonder if she died and you reincarnated her.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## iHearAll (Mar 25, 2017)

amazing... you're so clean


----------



## april (Mar 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> April, serious question: do they screw around with the pierced earrings? Swallow danger? I've always been curious about that. We didn't let our girls pierce their ears until around 7-8 yrs old. Though in Italian and Latino families it's done very early.


Got them done in a tattoo place with a needle. .I did tons on reading and wouldn't let anyone without proper training do it. I cried more than she did lol 
She occasionally touches them but never pulls ..honestly younger is better like said above they don't notice them because they've always had them. Plus they look super pretty! !


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2017)

My eldest likes cute head gear as well.....batman pants ftw.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2017)

Roaaaaar......

Still getting his teeth...ffs. never seen a bairn shit so much when teething (bum like a baboon atm the poor wee dude)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> "snips & plays with quote" Love that damn Kraken.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3913149


Wow!! did you take that pic yourself? Amazing realism! LOL


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2017)

my ham


----------



## srh88 (Mar 25, 2017)

sunni said:


> my ham


hes got some awesome blue eyes. hes going to be a lady killer


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> hes got some awesome blue eyes. hes going to be a lady killer


ya he looks nothing like me, we had family photos taken and honestly, if i didnt have a natural drug free birth id swear he was someone elses kid


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> hes got some awesome blue eyes. hes going to be a lady killer


Oh man you're killing me!! LOL he is a doll


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> hes got some awesome blue eyes. hes going to be a lady killer


Most babies have blue eyes..they change as they get a little older. Kids gorgeous...and more important...healthy. Can't take that for granted anymore. Shit...I got nephews and nieces...most have adhd or asthma or some dam th8ng we never had when I was a kid.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 25, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Most babies have blue eyes..they change as they get a little older. Kids gorgeous...and more important...healthy. Can't take that for granted anymore. Shit...I got nephews and nieces...most have adhd or asthma or some dam th8ng we never had when I was a kid.


lol i was born with black hair and brown eyes... im a freak


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lol i was born with black hair and brown eyes... im a freak


No not at all...even some african american babies have blue eyes...i dont know why...or how.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Most babies have blue eyes..they change as they get a little older. Kids gorgeous...and more important...healthy. Can't take that for granted anymore. Shit...I got nephews and nieces...most have adhd or asthma or some dam th8ng we never had when I was a kid.


Totally correct with the eye colour. I am sure my wife will know why. Mums know everything

Being a Mum is sure treating you well @sunni wee man looking like a dude too.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lol i was born with black hair and brown eyes... im a freak


Not implying anything but this movie was on the other night....I think You will get it!

I'm the pappy!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Most babies have blue eyes..they change as they get a little older. Kids gorgeous...and more important...healthy. Can't take that for granted anymore. Shit...I got nephews and nieces...most have adhd or asthma or some dam th8ng we never had when I was a kid.


They aren't changing so I'm thinking they will stay blue 
I kept wishing and hoping they'd change but nope


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2017)

Here I am negotiating labor contracts.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Here I am negotiating labor contracts.
> 
> View attachment 3913550


Haha!! You need a bigger oar, she's got your number.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Here I am negotiating labor contracts.
> 
> View attachment 3913550


Rake the brush or it gets the hose again!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Most babies have blue eyes..they change as they get a little older. Kids gorgeous...and more important...healthy. Can't take that for granted anymore. Shit...I got nephews and nieces...most have adhd or asthma or some dam th8ng we never had when I was a kid.


ADHD is a chemical imbalance and it is very real. I wasn't diagnosed until I was in my mid 30s. Many adults are struggling with it right now and have no idea they've even got ADD. (The "hyper" fades with age.) 
It is unfortunate that many kids are misdiagnosed simply because they have behavior problems.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Not implying anything but this movie was on the other night....I think You will get it!
> 
> I'm the pappy!View attachment 3913464


im italian and irish


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> im italian and irish


As I said not implying anything. You haven't seen life?....

I'm english German and about 5% African. 23 and me it's some cool shit.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> As I said not implying anything. You haven't seen life?....


nah lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 26, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Not implying anything but this movie was on the other night....I think You will get it!
> 
> I'm the pappy!View attachment 3913464


Awesome movie , this scene had me rollin


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 26, 2017)

Here's me. I'm the guy on the corner side.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> As I said not implying anything. You haven't seen life?....
> 
> I'm english German and about 5% African. 23 and me it's some cool shit.


My wife and one daughter did the "23 & me" tests and it was interesting. Even tells you how much Neanderthal DNA you've got! 
One of these days I'm going to do it. 
Then again, learning that I'm 100% Neanderthal would be depressing. Not worth the risk...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Here's me. I'm the guy on the corner side.


Willie Nelson or stoned karate kid?


----------



## Walterwhiter (Mar 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My wife and one daughter did the "23 & me" tests and it was interesting. Even tells you how much Neanderthal DNA you've got!
> One of these days I'm going to do it.
> Then again, learning that I'm 100% Neanderthal would be depressing. Not worth the risk...


That's just the base line genetics. The more neanderthal in Ya means there was more insest in you blood line... 
And they will probably clone you for blood and organs


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 26, 2017)

From what I'm told I'm 50% Italian and 25/25 German/Dutch


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My wife and one daughter did the "23 & me" tests and it was interesting. Even tells you how much Neanderthal DNA you've got!
> One of these days I'm going to do it.
> Then again, learning that I'm 100% Neanderthal would be depressing. Not worth the risk...


I'm still waiting on my results. Ancestry.com takes forever.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 26, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> I'm still waiting on my results. Ancestry.com takes forever.



Here's something trippy. The Mormons already know who you are. Where you came from and blood line. Records in a church funded, nuclear proof bunker.

This is them and you're in it.

https://familysearch.org


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Willie Nelson or stoned karate kid?


No, he is the tranny in the nurse outfit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Here's something trippy. The Mormons already know who you are. Where you came from and blood line. Records in a church funded, nuclear proof bunker.
> 
> This is them and you're in it.
> 
> https://familysearch.org


Ancestry.com is owned by the Mormon church?


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> im italian and irish


So you're the pappy? 

Nvm you haven't seen it..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> No, he is the tranny in the nurse outfit.


The pope in drag?


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> No, he is the tranny in the nurse outfit.





Chunky Stool said:


> The pope in drag?



You're both wrong. I'm the space weed on the table.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> From what I'm told I'm 50% Italian and 25/25 German/Dutch


Where does the "female terrorist" part fit into that?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Where does the "female terrorist" part fit into that?


Probably the Dutch/German ?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Probably the Dutch/German ?


It's the lady glasses


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> It's the lady glasses


Not the jiz towel? LOL


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Not the jiz towel? LOL


Why would I jizz on my own towels ? In the bathroom where there is TP.. and on top of that anyone with half a brain can clearly tell it's tooth paste as jizz wouldn't be that bright white...but it's nice to know my jizz is on your mind, that don't got to be the only place if you play your cards right


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 26, 2017)

And cannibaqueer with some lame snort joke in 3,2....


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2017)

sunni said:


> They aren't changing so I'm thinking they will stay blue
> I kept wishing and hoping they'd change but nope


Wait, your kid has blue eyes and dark hair and you wanted the eyes to change to dark?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Why would I jizz on my own towels ? In the bathroom where there is TP.. and on top of that anyone with half a brain can clearly tell it's tooth paste as jizz wouldn't be that bright white...but it's nice to know my jizz is on your mind, that don't got to be the only place if you play your cards right


its jizz


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> And cannibaqueer with some lame snort joke in 3,2....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> its jizz


Why else post such a long ranting denial if not GUILTY! LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Why would I jizz on my own towels ? In the bathroom where there is TP.. and on top of that anyone with half a brain can clearly tell it's tooth paste as jizz wouldn't be that bright white...but it's nice to know my jizz is on your mind, that don't got to be the only place if you play your cards right


That's cool. Some of us jizz on chicks. 

Good for you and the TP though. Sounds neat.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> And cannibaqueer with some lame snort joke in 3,2....


By poopular demand


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Why else post such a long ranting denial if not GUILTY! LOL


Yeah. Butthurt textwall is always an indicator of guilt.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> By poopular demand


Actually LOL'd.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> By poopular demand


Now that's actually funny I have to give you that one


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Wait, your kid has blue eyes and dark hair and you wanted the eyes to change to dark?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


his hair is brown just not a lot, and i would prefer brown over blue,


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 27, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Why would I jizz on my own towels ? In the bathroom where there is TP.. and on top of that anyone with half a brain can clearly tell it's tooth paste as jizz wouldn't be that bright white...but it's nice to know my jizz is on your mind, that don't got to be the only place if you play your cards right


How blown out is your mouth that that much toofpaste leaks out?

Aw my bad that's your moms bathroom right? 

Btw welcome back.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 27, 2017)

sunni said:


> his hair is brown just not a lot, and i would prefer brown over blue,


Interesting. Most would go light with dark or vice versa for contrast. I wouldn't worry too much about it, Las time you posted your baby was looking adorable. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Interesting. Most would go light with dark or vice versa for contrast. I wouldn't worry too much about it, Las time you posted your baby was looking adorable.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


How is your Xmas kitten doing? Pics?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> How is your Xmas kitten doing? Pics?





















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Sweet, she's gorgeous and happy


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Sweet, she's gorgeous and happy


She's a psycho lol, super cuddly tho.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> She's a psycho lol, super cuddly tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like a cat I had many many moons ago; a sweet darling little psychopath


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 28, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> How blown out is your mouth that that much toofpaste leaks out?
> 
> Aw my bad that's your moms bathroom right?
> 
> Btw welcome back.


Im a sloppy brusher I guess, and use a lot of paste


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3914604
> 
> Betcha didn't know I was an amateur arborest as well.
> I'm the one sans shirt - my brother is the dude that looks like me alot.
> ...


I bet that Sassafrass smelled great coming down.


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Interesting. Most would go light with dark or vice versa for contrast. I wouldn't worry too much about it, Las time you posted your baby was looking adorable.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


That is quite true


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> How blown out is your mouth that that much *toofpaste* leaks out?
> 
> Aw my bad that's your moms bathroom right?
> 
> Btw welcome back.


"toofpaste" LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Calico kitties are awesome! Has she started talking yet? Mine likes to cuss -- a lot.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Calico kitties are awesome! Has she started talking yet? Mine likes to cuss -- a lot.


Yes, loud AF for no reason. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)

Giants all the way this year


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3917593
> Giants all the way this year


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)

1st real game tomorrow.






Fuck the A's! Not really, but fuck them. Season opener tomorrow against the dbacks. Finally


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> 1st real game tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my team isnt going anywhere lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 1, 2017)

Pirates will probably suck again.

If the owners were any fucking cheaper, they'd ask the players to pay *them*.

Had a good team 2 yrs. ago, let a half dozen guys leave over the length of contracts.

I wish Mark Cuban would buy us.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Pirates will probably suck again.
> 
> If the owners were any fucking cheaper, they'd ask the players to pay *them*.
> 
> ...


Speaking of the pirates and all, 
Barry bonds is back with the giants this year. No, not as a batting couch and shit, but some kind of other role. 
If he is finally over himself and can share, will only totally benefit the giants.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 1, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Speaking of the pirates and all,
> Barry bonds is back with the giants this year. No, not as a batting couch and shit, but some kind of other role.
> If he is finally over himself and can share, will only totally benefit the giants.


He was a hall of famer before he ever touched steroids and HGH.

He was looking for a 'fountain of youth' around 34-35 and basically fucked himself.

He wasn't a very nice guy, but Ted Williams was a prick too, I loved him when he was in Pittsburgh though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He was a hall of famer before he ever touched steroids and HGH.
> 
> He was looking for a 'fountain of youth' around 34-35 and basically fucked himself.
> 
> He wasn't a very nice guy, but Ted Williams was a prick too, I loved him when he was in Pittsburgh though.


I used to drive from san jose to candlestick every home game. When bonds came along, was only so much more worth getting to the ballpark, att included, it was so awesome bro. I've been to many record setting games cause of bonds. It was killer


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 1, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I used to drive from san jose to candlestick every home game. When bonds came along, was only so much more worth getting to the ballpark, att included, it was so awesome bro. I've been to many record setting games cause of bonds. It was killer


Yeah, steroids or not, pitchers were afraid to pitch to him. 232 walks in one season is ridiculous!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, steroids or not, pitchers were afraid to pitch to him. 232 walks in one season is ridiculous!



Bro, you might apprechiate this.
I got a huge list of outfielders who've turned around and flipped me off. At candlestick and att.
Whats killer nowadays for me is picking up tickets right by first base(visitors side) the opposing teams bullpen warmup. Such good times bro


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 1, 2017)

This guy was my hero growing up. My dad took me to Forbes Field lots of times. We'd sit in the right field bleachers for $1 a seat right over Roberto.

And my dad bitched cause beer was $1.25, more than the seat cost.The good old days, bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And my dad bitched cause beer was $1.25, more than the seat cost.The good old days, bro.


Omg bro!
Tickets for weekday night games in the bleachers at candlestick were only 2.50, then 3 dollars. Beers were 2. Raging parties we used to have out there except when the dodgers were in town. Someones getting fucked up. Just the way it was. Stupid shit but fun bro.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 1, 2017)

Well, with the season starting, you fucking *know* summer's coming!

Baseball was made for getting high.

Once at Three Rivers Stadium, a buddy and I wondered up into the vacant peanut gallery to burn one.

Usher came to chase us out, my buddy shows him the joint and says we don't want kids to see us. Usher said, 'you guys better be out of these seats immediately when you're done with that'. Thanks, no problem, lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2017)

I made over 10k

Atep away

4 puncea


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2017)

Apparemtly this is a thing

I look drugged up, thugfed out selling grams out my house

Imma rob a neighbor out here


----------



## Indagrow (May 7, 2017)

You've got good skin sf


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 7, 2017)

Looks like he never had a single pimple or blackhead


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2017)

So people actually post pictures of themselves. Well here goes...


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 7, 2017)

Damn well pic wont go full size but just got a haircut


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Damn well pic wont go full size but just got a haircut


you look like you're prepared for an audition in gay porn.

no offense.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 8, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Apparemtly this is a thing
> 
> I look drugged up, thugfed out selling grams out my house
> 
> Imma rob a neighbor out hereView attachment 3937627


I want whatever you use for a moisturizer. I could just lick you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> I want whatever you use for a moisturizer. I could just lick you.


Based on previous posts, his moisturizer is probably crack.
(My original reply was just "crack", but given the context, it could be taken the wrong way.)


----------



## neosapien (May 8, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> I want whatever you use for a moisturizer. I could just lick you.


I clicked on this thread based solely on the fact of what this thread is and that you were the last to post and was hoping to see the red gray bearded garden demigod but then it says Chunky posted last and there was no you. It threw my world into disarray. 

The crack thing was funny though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I clicked on this thread based solely on the fact of what this thread is and that you were the last to post and was hoping to see the red gray bearded garden demigod but then it says Chunky posted last and there was no you. It threw my world into disarray.
> 
> The crack thing was funny though.


It's complicated...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Damn well pic wont go full size but just got a haircut


Did you know you have a big ass hole in your ear? Could be cancer, maybe check it out with the Dr


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you know you have a big ass hole in your ear? Could be cancer, maybe check it out with the Dr


I always wonder about those people who stretch their ears out. What if they change their minds? If so, how do you fix a big ass hole in your earlobe? Ear putty? Or what if you work somewhere that doesn't allow employees to wear ear hoops (or whatever you call them)? Would they just have a big dangling piece of skin?
Don't get me wrong, different strokes for different folks. No judging here. 
I just don't get it. Seems like more trouble than it's worth...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I always wonder about those people who stretch their ears out. What if they change their minds? If so, *how do you fix a big ass hole in your earlobe? Ear putty?* Or what if you work somewhere that doesn't allow employees to wear ear hoops (or whatever you call them)? Would they just have a big dangling piece of skin?
> Don't get me wrong, different strokes for different folks. No judging here.
> I just don't get it. Seems like more trouble than it's worth...


Bondo! That shit is great


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I always wonder about those people who stretch their ears out. What if they change their minds? If so, how do you fix a big ass hole in your earlobe? Ear putty? Or what if you work somewhere that doesn't allow employees to wear ear hoops (or whatever you call them)? Would they just have a big dangling piece of skin?
> Don't get me wrong, different strokes for different folks. No judging here.
> I just don't get it. Seems like more trouble than it's worth...


Having an ass hole in your earlobe opens you to quite reasonable accusations of being a butthead.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Or what if you work somewhere that doesn't allow employees to wear ear hoops (or whatever you call them)?


It's called "Gauging" - I don't get it either but then again I've got my fair share of tatt's so I have no room nor desire to judge others.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you know you have a big ass hole in your ear? Could be cancer, maybe check it out with the Dr


Its gauge holes dufe


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Its gauge holes dufe


Just gigging ya


----------



## ovo (May 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Its gauge holes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Just gigging ya


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3939125


I'm not that brutal, maybe should've said joshin lol


----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Damn well pic wont go full size but just got a haircut


You look like a gay pornstar.



The look in your eyes makes me think you want to suck my dick, aggressively.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You look like a gay pornstar.
> 
> 
> 
> The look in your eyes makes me think you want to suck my dick, aggressively.


i didn't mean any offense when i said it either. he'd definitely be the top.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i didn't mean any offense when i said it either. he'd definitely be the top.


Not if it's an interracial scene...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Not if it's an interracial scene...


well naturally. black men are superior to whites.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 9, 2017)

ovo said:


> View attachment 3939123


Nice


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You look like a gay pornstar.
> 
> 
> 
> The look in your eyes makes me think you want to suck my dick, aggressively.


No thank you sir stricly vagina


----------



## mr sunshine (May 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No thank you sir stricly vagina


I'm not convinced.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2017)

A vagina can have a penis inside it and look beutiful

Dont even know why i typed this


----------



## neosapien (May 9, 2017)

I second the gay pornstar. Name= Drowning-in-cum-man.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I second the gay pornstar. Name= Drowning-in-cum-man.


LOL 
That's some funny shit right there!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 9, 2017)

I dunno if I posted this. This was at 19 or 20, in Tokyo, 2 months out of Afghanistan:


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I dunno if I posted this. This was at 19 or 20, in Tokyo, 2 months out of Afghanistan:
> 
> View attachment 3939284


Thank you for your service!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 9, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thank you for your service!


Thank you for yours!


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3939125


I'd eat that


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 9, 2017)

where am I?


----------



## Big_Lou (May 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3939450
> where am I?


Behind Dairy Queen, wearing mismatched sneakers and a $5 Walmart shirt, trying to score some meth?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3939450
> where am I?


He doesn't look as gay upside down.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 9, 2017)

What was i going to say? Oh, yeah i hate all of you


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> What was i going to say? Oh, yeah i hate all of you


I abstained.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I second the gay pornstar. Name= Drowning-in-cum-man.


(tiny bow)


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2017)

Did someone say meff?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> What was i going to say? Oh, yeah i hate all of you


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


>


Nice lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I abstained.


Lol thinks why is the sky blue again? Oh yeah god loves the infantry


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol thinks why is the sky blue again? Oh yeah god loves the infantry


Damn straight.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 10, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> I want whatever you use for a moisturizer. I could just lick you.





Indagrow said:


> You've got good skin sf


::Blushes:: ::hitscrackpipe::



Chunky Stool said:


> Based on previous posts, his moisturizer is probably crack.
> (My original reply was just "crack", but given the context, it could be taken the wrong way.)


The secret to youth is opiates/opiods and plenty of fresh firewater.

I haven't even smoked crack since feb 28thminus a slip last week. No regrets it was fun and super exciting

Got a freetek I am goingto later.basicallyan illegal rave with stolen electric in public space. 

Going to dance my face off punch a bitch over some money then dance with hia bish

Thug lyfe ehhhhhhhhhhgg

Lololol


----------



## Big_Lou (May 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I dunno if I posted this. This was at 19 or 20, in Tokyo, 2 months out of Afghanistan:
> 
> View attachment 3939284


You're the lead singer of A-ha?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 10, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> You're the lead singer of A-ha?
> 
> View attachment 3939957


I mean.. Maybe? Sure does look like me.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2017)

Just fuck all your hair!


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 10, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I always wonder about those people who stretch their ears out. What if they change their minds? If so, how do you fix a big ass hole in your earlobe? Ear putty? Or what if you work somewhere that doesn't allow employees to wear ear hoops (or whatever you call them)? Would they just have a big dangling piece of skin?
> Don't get me wrong, different strokes for different folks. No judging here.
> I just don't get it. Seems like more trouble than it's worth...


Or this, apparently there a good amount of people that do this ...but I did have 0 gauges in my ears and still have a little dimple I can fit a q-tip in, use to be able to hold cigarettes in my ear


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 10, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Or this, apparently there a good amount of people that do this ...but I did have 0 gauges in my ears and still have a little dimple I can fit a q-tip in, use to be able to hold cigarettes in my ear View attachment 3939962


That's not only terrible, but potentially a health/dental issue. Not trying to shit on people's rights to aesthetic choice/fuck themselves up, but definitely not my thing.

I don't get piercings because I tend to find myself in fistfights, so I stick to ink.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2017)

Ugggh , those earholes always look like deceased vaginas afterwards.

Bet this dude is popular at the dentist.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That's not only terrible, but potentially a health/dental issue. Not trying to shit on people's rights to aesthetic choice/fuck themselves up, but definitely not my thing.
> 
> I don't get piercings because I tend to find myself in fistfights, so I stick to ink.


I got into a scuffle when I had my lip pierced, The little pussy ended up going straight for my piercing to rip it out so I put my finger in his eye and told him to let go or he'll be losing a eye today, lol he let go


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 10, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> I got into a scuffle when I had my lip pierced, The little pussy ended up going straight for my piercing to rip it out so I put my finger in his eye and told him to let go or he'll be losing a eye today, lol he let go


Haha! Nice! I'd probably fish hook the fucker. Teach him to try to tear at my mouth.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 10, 2017)

I use to wear 5/8 gaudges no i have O holes that wont heal havent worn them in atleast 3 years


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I use to wear 5/8 gaudges no i have O holes that wont heal havent worn them in atleast 3 years


Pierci gs always seem so abatract to me. 

It's weird I associate placing qith scenes...

Ear guagea are usually: proto punk, emo, indie, skatwr pop punk
Lip piercings are : pop punk sxe kids or young punka


I can go on


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 10, 2017)

I have always kept my tats in areas non identifiable and no piercings but have conaidered a few, mlatly nipple and tongue. 

I go to jail to much to so pierces tho

Meh

Life


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 10, 2017)

@StonedFarmer, are you having a stroke, bro? Easy up on that rock. Or maybe the rye.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I have always kept my tats in areas non identifiable and no piercings but have conaidered a few, mlatly nipple and tongue.
> 
> I go to jail to much to so pierces tho
> 
> ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 10, 2017)

Cant go off topic here is me being me

Hehe


Olive Drab Green said:


> @StonedFarmer, are you having a stroke, bro? Easy up on that rock. Or maybe the rye.


Death angel wings

I been hitting the hars rox co certa and doing math equations on tha block

Atack a dolla andaheart attaxk



Or aomerhing yo


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 10, 2017)

Sober as a heart attack


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Pierci gs always seem so abatract to me.
> 
> It's weird I associate placing qith scenes...
> 
> ...


Yeah i lisen to screamo and such


----------



## haight (May 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I always wonder about those people who stretch their ears out. What if they change their minds? If so, how do you fix a big ass hole in your earlobe? Ear putty? Or what if you work somewhere that doesn't allow employees to wear ear hoops (or whatever you call them)? Would they just have a big dangling piece of skin?
> Don't get me wrong, different strokes for different folks. No judging here.
> I just don't get it. Seems like more trouble than it's worth...


Most of them couldn't find their asshole even if you gave them a stick with a mirror on the end


----------



## playallnite (May 12, 2017)

the growmeister 2016, you're only as good as your last grow


----------



## neosapien (May 13, 2017)

playallnite said:


> View attachment 3941215the growmeister 2016, you're only as good as your last grow


You look like the fuck her right in the pussy guy.


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 13, 2017)

playallnite said:


> View attachment 3941215the growmeister 2016, you're only as good as your last grow


Gorgeous. You should likely flush and defoliate them as best as you can.

I have made some videos on how to properly achieve your maximum yields:


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah i lisen to screamo and such


Yeah no -- not music. 
Not to mention that screamo died years ago. Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 16, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah no -- not music.
> Not to mention that screamo died years ago. Didn't you get the memo?


Its still around i also listen to crunk core and transe core would you like an example?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 17, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Its still around i also listen to crunk core and transe core would you like an example?


Nope.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 17, 2017)

neosapien said:


> You look like the fuck her right in the pussy guy.


He does kinda look like me


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> He does kinda look like me


loL


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 19, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 3945226


That's a real cool pic, Sir.

Gives me an idea for later this summer .


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's a real cool pic, Sir.
> 
> Gives me an idea for later this summer .


Thanks! I've gone 160mph on that bike


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Thanks! I've gone 160mph on that bike


We got some of our best hearts from donor cycles  not so much livers.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Thanks! I've gone 160mph on that bike


I got tagged by a State trooper in Fla (going the opposite direction) in the early 80's on my Kaw Z-1 that MTC engineering punched to 1400 cc's doing a buck 58. It was early morning & I was only wearing jeans, tenners, a T-shirt & light jacket - and since I was going over the inter-coastal I had no where to go so I pulled over & put her on the kickstand. Several minutes later he comes blasting by me only to do a Starsky & Hutch 180 with smoke poring out of his wheel wells.
Pulls up behind me & puts me in the passenger side - "What the fuck are you going so fast for" & I say Cause I'm freezing & just want to go home (and I was).
He writes me a ticket for 84 mph & says "don't do that again, I'm being nice because you stopped"

I wish I still had that bike.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got tagged by a State trooper in Fla (going the opposite direction) in the early 80's on my Kaw Z-1 that MTC engineering punched to 1400 cc's doing a buck 58. It was early morning & I was only wearing jeans, tenners, a T-shirt & light jacket - and since I was going over he inter-coastal I had no where to go so I pulled over & put her on the kickstand. Several minutes later he comes blasting by me only to do a Starsky & Hutch 180 with smoke poring out of his wheel wells.
> Pulls up behind me & puts me in the passenger side - "What the fuck are you going so fast for" & I say Cause I'm freezing & just want to go home (and I was).
> He writes me a ticket for 84 mph & says "don't do that again, I'm being nice because you stopped"
> 
> I wish I still had that bike.


Man you got lucky! Glad it worked out 

The only speeding ticket I ever got on a bike in 45 years of riding was for doing 52 in a 40 zone, on a '77 RD400 

The cop says "how much have you had to drink tonight?" and I told him (truthfully) "not a drop." He says "well, I'm smelling something that smells a lot like alcohol..."
I said "It's all that cologne you're wearing blowing back in your face, what is that, Brut?"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Man you got lucky! Glad it worked out
> 
> The only speeding ticket I ever got on a bike in 45 years of riding was for doing 52 in a 40 zone, on a '77 RD400
> 
> ...


RD's were bad ass little bikes!
My older brother had one & used to lesson me stoplight to stoplight on my Z.

Then I picked up a 72 Kaw H2 750 with smoothbore carbs & bassani pipes.
The RD wasn't that quick after that.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> RD's were bad ass little bikes!
> My older brother had one & used to lesson me stoplight to stoplight on my Z.
> 
> Then I picked up a 72 Kaw H2 750 with smoothbore carbs & bassani pipes.
> The RD wasn't that quick after that.


Bassanis were great pipes! The RD should've been able to hang with the H2 in the twisties though.

this was my RD:


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 20, 2017)

My dad shattered both his legs in a motorcycle accident when I was 2 or 3. He has steel rods in both legs. He was also likely drinking.

I have always wanted a Triumph or Indian.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Bassanis were great pipes! *The RD should've been able to hang with the H2 in the twisties* though.
> 
> this was my RD:
> 
> View attachment 3946182


It could for the most part except during the straights - the H2's frame was a marshmellow hence the nickname "Widow maker".


----------



## Indagrow (May 22, 2017)

Went to a wedding on Sunday... Why it was on a Sunday is beyond me 
Introducing 'K'


----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Went to a wedding on Sunday... Why it was on a Sunday is beyond me
> Introducing 'K' View attachment 3947299


Her middle toe is as long as her big toe. You're going to have to toss her back.


----------



## Indagrow (May 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Her middle toe is as long as her big toe. You're going to have to toss her back.


Why not just cut the toe back?


----------



## ovo (May 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Her middle toe is as long as her big toe. You're going to have to toss her back.


such attention to detail, bird, i was admiring the tulips.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Why not just cut the toe back?


I might be able to do that, bring it in for further evaluation. I'm going to need to rest it in my mouth for a couple minutes, so have her wear something sexy.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 22, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Went to a wedding on Sunday... Why it was on a Sunday is beyond me
> Introducing 'K' View attachment 3947299


..Is that Melania Trump with a bleach job?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2017)

@Indagrow I was just kidding bro, she's beautiful. I was gunna say though, you look indestructible as fuck from the waist up.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 22, 2017)

@Indagrow  Ditto; gorgeous, bro!


----------



## Indacouch (May 22, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @Indacouch Ditto; gorgeous, bro!


Why thank you ....I've been eating better and exercising ....



That's not me BTW ....you mean indagrow ....I'm indacouch


----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2017)

@indacooch


----------



## cindysid (May 22, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Went to a wedding on Sunday... Why it was on a Sunday is beyond me
> Introducing 'K' View attachment 3947299


What a beautiful couple!


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..Is that Melania Trump with a bleach job?


(takes on old drunk's voice from a '30s movie)
That, son, is a genuine blonde. Look close; there aren't many left. They've been hunted almost out by Chinese pharmacists, who only take the horns, wasteful pricks


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> (takes on old drunk's voice from a '30s movie)
> That, son, is a genuine blonde. Look close; there aren't many left. They've been hunted almost out by Chinese pharmacists, who only take the horns, wasteful pricks


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Went to a wedding on Sunday... Why it was on a Sunday is beyond me
> Introducing 'K' View attachment 3947299


Is that choke girl?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Why thank you ....I've been eating better and exercising ....
> 
> 
> 
> That's not me BTW ....you mean indagrow ....I'm indacouch


..Yes. Him. Not you. My bad.


----------



## Indagrow (May 22, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Is that choke girl?


Yes, and she has a name.. It's K


----------



## Indacouch (May 22, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Yes, and she has a name.. It's K


K


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Yes, and she has a name.. It's K


choKe


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 22, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Yes, and she has a name.. It's K


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> (takes on old drunk Abe's voice from a '30s movie)
> That, son, is a genuine blonde. Look close; there aren't many left. They've been hunted almost out by Chinese pharmacists, who only take the horns, wasteful pricks


FIFY


----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Yes, and she has a name.. It's K


Just make sure you don't yell her name three consecutive times in public. That shit can get you into trouble.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Yes, and she has a name.. It's K


her face just screams "let me talk to your manager".


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> her face just screams "let me talk to your manager".


LOL


----------



## iHearAll (May 22, 2017)

She has no idea you grow bud


----------



## neosapien (May 22, 2017)

This is what I'm going to look like when I inevitably die in the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 22, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Went to a wedding on Sunday... Why it was on a Sunday is beyond me
> Introducing 'K' View attachment 3947299


Wow, what a gorgeous couple. I just love beautiful people.


ovo said:


> , i was admiring the tulips.


Thought I was the only one, lol.


Indacouch said:


> I've been eating better.


you can say that again...she's a knock out


----------



## Indagrow (May 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> her face just screams "let me talk to your manager".


I know just makes you want to choke her, right?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I know just makes you want to choke her, right?


What color are her nipples?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 23, 2017)

neosapien said:


> This is what I'm going to look like when I inevitably die in the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> View attachment 3947472


Looks just like your avatar.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Looks just like your avatar.


I got this...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 23, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> What color are her nipples?


Finally someone is asking the questions that matter.

Never leave us again Mexican Man-bird.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got this...
> View attachment 3948011


----------



## Indagrow (May 24, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> What color are her nipples?


Same as yours


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 24, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Same as yours


How do you know what his nipples look like?


----------



## Indagrow (May 24, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> How do you know what his nipples look like?


Because they are the same as hers and I know what hers look like

On a related note has anyone else noticed that areola color is the same as lip color more often than not?... same kind of skin? 
Since I know you fuckers I mean face lips


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 24, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Because they are the same as hers and I know what hers look like
> 
> On a related note has anyone else noticed that areola color is the same as lip color more often than not?... same kind of skin?
> Since I know you fuckers I mean face lips


Now you've got me thinking. Gotta check that later. I was also going to ask you which lips you meant, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## neosapien (May 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Finally someone is asking the questions that matter.
> 
> Never leave us again *Mexican Man-bird.*


----------



## Singlemalt (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 3948259


----------



## mr sunshine (May 24, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Same as yours


You're not answering my questions the way I want them answered. You gotta work on that.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 24, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You're not answering my questions the way I want them answered. You gotta work on that.


Simplify it, ask him to pick


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Simplify it, ask him to pick


Did you know you can buy prosthetic nips?

I did NOT. I wanna glue one to my forehead and casually do errands. Stare back at people like, "WHAT bro?!"


----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Did you know you can buy prosthetic nips?
> 
> I did NOT. I wanna glue one to my forehead and casually do errands. Stare back at people like, "WHAT bro?!"
> View attachment 3948397 View attachment 3948398


What color ? Lol

And pics when it happens.. like a GoPro video..


----------



## srh88 (May 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Did you know you can buy prosthetic nips?
> 
> I did NOT. I wanna glue one to my forehead and casually do errands. Stare back at people like, "WHAT bro?!"
> View attachment 3948397 View attachment 3948398


I need some cocoa's


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I need some cocoa's


For today only if you buy 2 dark honeys, you get a free pair of cocoas. 

Hurry bro!


----------



## srh88 (May 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> For today only if you buy 2 dark honeys, you get a free pair of cocoas.
> 
> Hurry bro!


I want them for my balls


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I want them for my balls


Everybody wants them for their balls.

The already attached ones that talk, smoke and giggle.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I want them for my balls


Color?


----------



## srh88 (May 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Color?


cocoa


----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> cocoa


Lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I want them for my balls


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 24, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


I go cuckoo for cocoa nips!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Yo


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3952808 Yo


Got any bloody snot pics?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got any bloody snot pics?


Yes, I do


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Yes, I do


Too late. I'm already done with lunch.
Maybe next time...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Come on mood shift
Ahift back to good again.

Ehhh i never hoped to find friends
Chwmicals stop this
I aint Tryon to make friends




Hehehe


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 1, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3952808 Yo


Nice Wallpaper.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Nice Wallpaper.


1thanks


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 1, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3952808 Yo


Is that a crack pipe?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Is that a crack pipe?


Yea sir it is

Not smoking myself but i got a bunch. Might take a toke later on 

We shall see


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

This batch of crack my girl told me to grip is garvage looking. 

Has people bugging out tho, i feel it cut qith mdpv or something. 

Never trust a somalian bro

Im doing 5 dollar tokes till ita gone. I hate blah blah blah


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

I got yelled at too for grabbing to little 4 pack at 6.3 

Im kinda feeling shaded yo

Normally i get a 4 pack for 5.2 and it is real


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 1, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Yea sir it is
> 
> Not smoking myself but i got a bunch. Might take a toke later on
> 
> We shall see


Yeah i got one lying around here somewere


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 1, 2017)

Tweekitup.com


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Tweekitup.com


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Tweekitup.com


Shootitup.org


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2017)

stonedfailure ruined rollitup dot org.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> stonedfailure ruined rollitup dot org.


Thanks

Ill add thAt to my resume


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 1, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Thanks
> 
> Ill add thAt to my resume


You need a reference?


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 1, 2017)

Here is a reference of what a resume looks like.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> Here is a reference of what a resume looks like.


The_real_oblivion lolol

Nope

Close


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> You need a reference?


I just did bath salts and 
This may seem crazy
But your face looks tasty

If you make a fucking noise there might be a chase scene


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Footscray is where the good crack is

They have an outlaws clubhouse aorta close

Dont ask how I know but the meth is apparently fire and ao ia the powder

Fucking aussie cunts

Brbcalling collect


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 1, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I just did bath salts and
> This may seem crazy
> But your face looks tasty
> 
> If you make a fucking noise there might be a chase scene


I smoked some bathsalts once. Kinda like meth but a little dreamy taste like shit and burns the lunges like all hell


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 1, 2017)

i smoked a pot once


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 1, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> i smoked a pot once


Was it made of plastic or clay?


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Was it made of plastic or clay?


hard drugs


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> i smoked a pot once


Nothing better than getting all potted up on the weed.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 1, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> hard drugs


Nice a pot made of hard drugs did you steal it from charly sheen?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey, which of you tweakers stole my wireless mouse & loose change?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 1, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, which of you tweakers stole my wireless mouse & loose change?


My moneys on the one that looks like a gay pornstar.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 2, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, which of you tweakers stole my wireless mouse & loose change?


Petty theft is below my standards 

We can go over this again when your truck goea missing


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My moneys on the one that looks like a gay pornstar.


Which one is that? Lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Which one is that? Lol


Obviously not Gandalf


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Which one is that? Lol


Drowning man. Uncle buck said he looked ready for a gay porn audition. 

It stuck.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nothing better than getting all potted up






Bob Zmuda said:


> Drowning man. Uncle buck said he looked ready for a gay porn audition.


He ain't lyin....



^Sling Blade (gay) porn parody, eh? _ "I could go fer somma dem sweatyyyyy ballsacks on mah face, mmmmmmm hmmmmmm."_


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3953299
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
OMG
LOL


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2017)

_

_
This is me visiting my son in San Diego. Brunch is gonna be something with fresh tortillas.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 2, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> _View attachment 3953304
> 
> _
> This is me visiting my son in San Diego. Brunch is gonna be something with fresh tortillas.


Go to "cuatros Milpas" in Barrio Logan. 

Thank me later.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3953299
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go again. Who the fuck is that?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3953299
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must jack off to that pic cuz its saved to yer computer obviously.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> There you go again. Who the fuck is that?


You still look like a clueless douchebag, albeit a (physically) _healthier_ clueless douchebag. Now leave those chemicals alone and get your shit together.



Drowning-Man said:


> You must jack off to that pic cuz its saved to yer computer obviously.


Guilty!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> You still look like a clueless douchebag, albeit a (physically) _healthier_ clueless douchebag. Now leave those chemicals alone and get your shit together.
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty!


Yeah leave those chemicals alone and get my shit together....derp. ive been off those "chemicals" for almost 6 months retard. I barely even smoke weed any more. And i have a job now. And im going to college in the fall. So "shits" together. And i havent seen a pic of you on here. You scared bro?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah leave those chemicals alone and get my shit together....derp. ive been off those "chemicals" for almost 6 months retard. I barely even smoke weed any more. And i have a job now. So "shits" together. And i havent seen a pic of you on here. You scared bro?


I was trying to be (realistically) helpful, sigh. On the upside, your sentence structure is reasonably coherent. 

You seem upset now.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Obviously not Gandalf


Dude, gandalf was gay! Nothing wrong with that. So was Dumbledore.


----------



## 420God (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I was trying to be (realistically) helpful, sigh. On the upside, your sentence structure is reasonably coherent.
> 
> You seem upset now.


Im just tired of people bringing up my past. But not a single person has asked about my plans and dreams for my future. Or asked " hey drowningman how you been?"


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I was trying to be (realistically) helpful, sigh. On the upside, your sentence structure is reasonably coherent.
> 
> You seem upset now.


And im sick of that fucking picture please dont post it again its not helpfull.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> But not a single person has asked about my plans and dreams for my future.


You sound like an angsty teen girl on an 80s sitcom, just before she storms out of the room and slams the door. ((cheesy/dramatic music swells)) 
This is a weed forum.



Drowning-Man said:


> Or asked " hey drowningman how you been?"


Hey drowningman, how you been?



Drowning-Man said:


> And im sick of that fucking picture please dont post it again its not helpfull.


Alright.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im just tired of people bringing up my past. But not a single person has asked about my plans and dreams for my future. Or asked " hey drowningman how you been?"


Hey drowning man, how are those dicks tasting these days?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Go to "cuatros Milpas" in Barrio Logan.
> 
> Thank me later.


Game day tomorrow so we will be in the neighborhood and check it out.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> You sound like an angsty teen girl on an 80s sitcom, just before she storms out of the room and slams the door. ((cheesy/dramatic music swells))
> This is a weed forum.
> 
> 
> ...


Doing good thanks for asking im in st Louis running errands about to jump on the greyhound.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Doing good thanks for asking im in st Louis running errands about to jump on the greyhound.


Still waiting for the answer about dicks...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Doing good thanks for asking im in st Louis running errands about to jump on the greyhound.


Good, good. Try not to get hustled (_again_) or end up in a dumpster somewhere, eh?

Also: I believe there was mention of dick tasting?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh god I love this thread! 
Drowning man, you are a good sport, and I salute you. 

(Still waiting on the dick tasting question...)


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Good, good. Try not to get hustled (_again_) or end up in a dumpster somewhere, eh?
> 
> Also: I believe there was mention of dick tasting?


Lol his words not mine. No dick tasting for me. And yes st Louis is one of those wind up in a dumpster cities so ill be carefull. But this will be my last day here. Im fucking getting outa here. Its a nice city to visit but live here? No fucking way.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> There you go again. Who the fuck is that?


There it is, that I wanna suck your dick till it turns red look.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> that I wanna suck your dick till it turns red look.


I know that look....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I know that look....
> 
> View attachment 3953435


OMG
That dude looks like he passed out at a party and got "sharpied".


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2017)

And someone took a dump on his hair. (diarrhea)


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> _View attachment 3953304
> 
> _
> This is me visiting my son in San Diego. Brunch is gonna be something with fresh tortillas.


Oh cool! Have fun and let me know how that restaurant turns out.



420God said:


>


YOU are! Looking forward to the July wedding pics 



Drowning-Man said:


> Im just tired of people bringing up my past. But not a single person has asked about my plans and dreams for my future. Or asked " hey drowningman how you been?"


Do you ever reflect on the fact there could be a message in that?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im just tired of people bringing up my past. But *not a single person has asked about my plans and dreams for my future. Or asked " hey drowningman how you been?"*


How would that be funny???

Post is sig-worthy, btw...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2017)

Me & Gary are still waiting, dick breath.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> There it is, that I wanna suck your dick till it turns red look.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Me & Gary are still waiting, dick breath.


You want dick get on craigslist bro lol


----------



## D528 (Jun 2, 2017)

just cant seam to swing a picture of my "self". lol. im sure a few can see it. but my camera cant lol. So says my litteral illiterate self.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im just tired of people bringing up my past. But not a single person has asked about my plans and dreams for my future. Or asked " hey drowningman how you been?"


You seem upset.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 2, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Dude, gandalf was gay! Nothing wrong with that. So was Dumbledore.


Dumbledalf the Gay.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 2, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Game day tomorrow so we will be in the neighborhood and check it out.


Hands down the best, most authentic Mexican food in San Diego. I promise you'll be very happy!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah leave those chemicals alone and get my shit together....derp. ive been off those "chemicals" for almost 6 months retard. I barely even smoke weed any more. And i have a job now. And im going to college in the fall. So "shits" together. And i havent seen a pic of you on here. You scared bro?


1 month ago you said you were clean for 2 months.

= 6 months?

Guess I don't understand tweeker logic.

Shrug.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im just tired of people bringing up my past. But not a single person has asked about my plans and dreams for my future. Or asked " hey drowningman how you been?"


I always mildly disliked you. 

After the dead baby thread it went full blown. 

The fact that you're still here seals the deal.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 1 month ago you said you were clean for 2 months.
> 
> = 6 months?
> 
> ...


2 inches= 6 inches.. same thing right? Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> 2 inches= 6 inches.. same thing right? Lol


We'd have to ask @Bublonichronic
Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I always mildly disliked you.
> 
> After the dead baby thread it went full blown.
> 
> The fact that you're still here seals the deal.


Yeah bro that thread said ALOT!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah bro that thread said ALOT!!


Yeah reading that one while holding my 5 month old baby wasn't all that cool.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah reading that one while holding my 5 month old baby wasn't all that cool.


Speaking of that we haven't seen any "Baby Bob" pic's lately. 
How is the little wanker doing? (your kid, not your penis)


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

Meth is a hell of a drug.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah reading that one while holding my 5 month old baby wasn't all that cool.


No doubt, you see me talking about my lil girl all the time..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 1 month ago you said you were clean for 2 months.
> 
> = 6 months?
> 
> ...


No just 1 month ago i said 5 month derp


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No just 1 month ago i said 5 month derp


Yeah man. Derp.

We're not laughing with you, we're laughing AT you.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah man. Derp.
> 
> We're not laughing with you, we're laughing AT you.


Yeah sobriety is funny derp


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah sobriety is funny derp


Says the guy that made a thread about killing babies...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3953868


Damn!!! What the hell is that


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah sobriety is funny derp





Drowning-Man said:


> So i drank 3 bottles of Delsym dxm. This the return of roboman! Will try to keep dialogue during trip but may not be possible see you guys in a bit


That post was may 19th. 

Yeah. Sobriety. 

I can't trust a tweeker? WHAAAAAAT!?!?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn!!! What the hell is that


Idk but it's pretty gross. I'm definitely never doing meffs!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Idk but it's pretty gross. I'm definitely never doing meffs!


No doubt, I think he needs a bandaid..


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn!!! What the hell is that


MefF zombie. How about *this* ghoul:


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That post was may 19th.
> 
> Yeah. Sobriety.
> 
> I can't trust a tweeker? WHAAAAAAT!?!?


I clearly stated i smoked weed and drank a little and took acid. And its fucking caugh syrup which at those doses is a psychodelic. Psychodelics like weed are not drugs. Im talking about hard drugs.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I clearly stated i smoked weed and drank a little and took acid. And its fucking caugh syrup which at those doses is a psychodelic. Psychodelics like weed are not drugs. Im talking about hard drugs.


Yeah it's totally normal for a grown ass man to drink 3 bottles of robbitussin. 

Smh. Tweekers man.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah it's totally normal for a grown ass man to drink 3 bottles of robbitussin.
> 
> Smh. Tweekers man.


Bro it's just cough syrup..lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn!!! What the hell is that


It is someone who clawed himself down to his skull. In vets with etoh abuse problems we'd see that filled with maggots. Closed a shit load of them but you often had to replace part of the skull due to osteomyelitis. I miss my job.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I clearly stated i smoked weed and drank a little and took acid. And its fucking caugh syrup which at those doses is a *psycho*delic. *Psycho*delics like weed are not drugs. Im talking about hard drugs.


Good to know you agree with us about the psycho part, thanks.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Good to know you agree with us about the psycho part, thanks.


Im a damaged vetaren im not psycho. It saddens me youve jumped on the troll band wagon ive never said a bad word about you.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

When multiple people all happen to dislike you, it must be a "troll bandwagon".

Got it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It is someone who clawed himself down to his skull. In vets with etoh abuse problems we'd see that filled with maggots. Closed a shit load of them but you often had to replace part of the skull due to osteomyelitis. I miss my job.


So essentially the person does that to themselves? I mean from the outside. That's fucking nuts!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> When multiple people all happen to dislike you, it must be a "troll bandwagon".
> 
> Got it.


The only people who dislike me are known trolls so yes


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> The only people who dislike me are known trolls so yes


Lol can you name someone here who likes you? 

Delusional tweeker. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> *Im a damaged vetaren *im not psycho. It saddens me youve jumped on the troll band wagon ive never said a bad word about you.


There is a difference between damaged and self-indulgent. You use this as an excuse and I do not like that. I suggest you get professional help, GOOD professional help. But posting dead baby threads etc..... does not earn you respect in my book. Please if you have damage and are not simply a self-indulgent snowflake get real help.

PS Until then expect trolling and feel free to say whatever you wish about me. My conscience is, relatively, clear.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> The only people who dislike me are known trolls so yes


Actually, I don't dislike you. Any man that likes drowning in dicks is cool with me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So essentially the person does that to themselves? I mean from the outside. That's fucking nuts!!


Yes and it was horrific. Luckily though it smelled tons better than necrotizing fasciitis, only time the surgical team had to take turns leaving the room and heaving into the scrub sinks. Scrub, gown, glove and start scooping out fascia and intestine by the stinking handfuls, rinse, repeat. Yeah I much preferred those. I had a very glamorous job.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> There is a difference between damaged and self-indulgent. You use this as an excuse and I do not like that. I suggest you get professional help, GOOD professional help. But posting dead baby threads etc..... does not earn you respect in my book. Please if you have damage and are not simply a self-indulgent snowflake get real help.
> 
> PS Until then expect trolling and feel free to say whatever you wish about me. My conscience is, relatively, clear.


Ive been getting help but it only goes so far. You cant unsee wat youve seen. You cant undo wat youve done. You cant save yer dead brothers. You cant get unshot. So i fucked up and im sorry. I ask for forgiveness. Why cant i have it?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ive been getting help but it only goes so far. You cant unsee wat youve seen. You cant undo wat youve done. You cant save yer dead brothers. You cant get unshot. So i fucked up and im sorry. I ask for forgiveness. Why cant i have it?


^^^^^^^^^^^^ that is exactly the self-serving twaddle I'm talking about. You are not special. Many men (and some women), have experienced the same thing. How much honor are you doing those brothers of yours when you piss away the life they lost? Go out there and make something of yourself, HONOR their memory, live the life they did not get the opportunity to. They are at peace don't dishonor their memory to justify your abuse of drugs.

If you want to abuse drugs go and enjoy but don't use them as your excuse. I find that disgusting.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ive been getting help but it only goes so far. You cant unsee wat youve seen. You cant undo wat youve done. You cant save yer dead brothers. You cant get unshot. So i fucked up and im sorry. I ask for forgiveness. Why cant i have it?


The only way to truly get forgiven is to kneel and pray to your lord and savior...



Located right above my nut sack. Let the glory of my jizz wash over you like gods healing light. Drown in it, roll in it, make cum angels in it. Then and only then will you truly be forgiven and cleansed of all your transgressions


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ive been getting help but it only goes so far. You cant unsee wat youve seen. You cant undo wat youve done. You cant save yer dead brothers. You cant get unshot. So i fucked up and im sorry. I ask for forgiveness. Why cant i have it?


Just chill some dude. As troll bait goes, you are in the less obnoxious category; however you invite most of the conflict. Don't try so hard and please quit whining/using the PTSD as an excuse. There are folks here that have gone through similar events. You are a grown man and it's time to take control of your life, else you end up homeless, dying in a cardboard box and no one will care. Be a man


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> The only way to truly get forgiven is to kneel and pray to your lord and savior...
> 
> 
> 
> Located right above my nut sack. Let the glory of my jizz wash over you like gods healing light. Drown in, roll in it, make cum angels in it. Then and only then will you truly be forgiven and cleansed of all your transgressions


OMG I'm crying, that was poetic!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Just chill some dude. As troll bait goes, you are in the less obnoxious category; however you invite most of the conflict. Don't try so hard and please quit whining/using the PTSD as an excuse. There are folks here that have gone through similar events. You are a grown man and it's time to take control of your life, else you end up homeless, dying in a cardboard box and no one will care. Be a man


Thank you, you said that much better than I could have hoped to. I hope he listens to you. It could be his salvation. Then again there's the Gary's nutsack option, I'm pretty fond of that one.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> The only way to truly get forgiven is to kneel and pray to your lord and savior...
> 
> 
> 
> Located right above my nut sack. Let the glory of my jizz wash over you like gods healing light. Drown in, roll in it, make cum angels in it. Then and only then will you truly be forgiven and cleansed of all your transgressions


Wow Gary, that was just, wow! World class chef, gangsta and now itinerant gospel preacher. You have skillz! Kudos


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ that is exactly the self-serving twaddle I'm talking about. You are not special. Many men (and some women), have experienced the same thing. How much honor are you doing those brothers of yours when you piss away the life they lost? Go out there and make something of yourself, HONOR their memory, live the life they did not get the opportunity to. They are at peace don't dishonor their memory to justify your abuse of drugs.
> 
> If you want to abuse drugs go and enjoy but don't use them as your excuse. I find that disgusting.


It's true. At the VA hospitals where we volunteer, this sort of wallowing/self-depreciative mindset would definitely not be tolerated/welcome, especially among many of the older guys. My father & uncles would have likely gone *this *route with @Drowning-Man:



Singlemalt said:


> You are a grown man and it's time to take control of your life, else you end up homeless, dying in a cardboard box and no one will care. *Be a man*.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> It's true. At the VA hospitals where we volunteer, this sort of wallowing/self-depreciative mindset would definitely not be tolerated/welcome, especially among many of the older guys. My father & uncles would have likely gone *this *route with @Drowning-Man:


I dont enjoy drugs in fact i hate them. There were some times were i did it for fun. But it quickly became not fun. I think it is i blame my self for things that happened in iraq. I think its easy to forgive others but much harder to forgive myself. Im just starting to heal but wounds leave scarse. And thank you for volunteering at the va i know they apreciate it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Wow

Fucking ludicrous


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Actually, I don't dislike you. Any man that likes drowning in dicks is cool with me.


I don't dislike him either. He is very entertaining!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

He's alright.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> He's alright.


Fresh air, occasional good company, and a few books and he'll be right as rain. 
Gotta lay off that chemical venom, as well.

Swigging cough syrup, ffs.....tsk tsk....c'mon....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Swigging cough syrup, ffs.....tsk tsk....c'mon....


Ok, I'll admit to it -- I slammed cough syrup back in the 80s. We were desperate. 
It actually worked! In fact, I remember being so fucked up, I had to crawl upstairs to go to bed. I didn't make it & woke up with my face glued to the stairs (vomit). 
Never again...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2017)

He should lay off_ everything;_ pot, beer, alcohol, chemicals, etc til he gets his head right. Otherwise he won't. Gotta face those demons


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> He should lay off_ everything;_ pot, beer, alcohol, chemicals, etc til he gets his head right. Otherwise he won't. Gotta face those demons


There is truth in that.
Amen.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ok, I'll admit to it -- I slammed cough syrup back in the 80s. We were desperate.
> It actually worked! In fact, I remember being so fucked up, I had to crawl upstairs to go to bed. I didn't make it & woke up with my face glued to the stairs (vomit).
> Never again...


Well sure, haven't most folks? I mean, I've smoked snow cones in vacant high rise apartments in the dead of winter, shirtless and mad as a hatter, and then proceeded to lap MD 20/20 out of a zit-covered stripper's ass crack.

Then I grew up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Well sure, haven't most folks? I mean, I've smoked snow cones in vacant high rise apartments in the dead of winter, shirtless and mad as a hatter, and then proceeded to lap MD 20/20 out of a zit-covered stripper's ass crack.
> 
> Then I grew up.


I bet you still like some MD 20/20 once in a while...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Well sure, haven't most folks? I mean, I've smoked snow cones in vacant high rise apartments in the dead of winter, shirtless and mad as a hatter, and then proceeded to lap MD 20/20 out of a zit-covered stripper's ass crack.
> 
> Then I grew up.


Dextromethorphan is not a childish thing to do albeit the cough syrup is a rougher route to go. 

I personally do not enjoy the high because dissociatives I only find a few enjoyable

Plz lrn2drugtalk before you say thinga are childish. 

Put down your marlboro 100 stop eating all that garbage, maybe lose 130 lbs and you have a foot to stand on. 

Have thw folks being thia way have problems but feel the need to beat othera down. 

Idk what he did, I aint seen thw baby thread**maybe I was drunk and even poated there** but he isn't thw devil you all make him out to be. 

If it was a dead baby joke thread, I totally qould have poated some jokes. 

Do as you will

Thw internet gunna internet


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Dextromethorphan is not a childish thing to do albeit the cough syrup is a rougher route to go.
> 
> I personally do not enjoy the high because dissociatives I only find a few enjoyable
> 
> ...


Of all people, YOU are actually giving advice about a healthy lifestyle??? 

wow


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

@Drowning-Man 

If ya ever want pm. And ill link you to 2 good sites I use. Well 1 is a aite the other is a reddit apin off for exiles. 

I mod bluelight in north&south american drug discussion. Come chill some time. We got a social thread for off topic ahit posting or a subsection thats all ahit talk. 

Lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Of all people, YOU are actually giving advice about a healthy lifestyle???
> 
> wow


I never said I was innocent? 

I am abundant in issues. I was pointing out the hypocrisy


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Of all people, YOU are actually giving advice about a healthy lifestyle???
> 
> wow


You were able to _decipher_ that?

Poor fella's been headed downhill for a while.....hopefully he doesn't completely hit the wall.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I never said I was innocent?
> 
> I am abundant in issues. I was pointing out the hypocrisy


I have always tried to eat right -- even while smoking cigarettes and enjoying various forms of debauchery. 
Does that make me a hypocrite? 
I'm almost 52 years old and could easily pass for 35.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> You were able to _decipher_ that?
> 
> Poor fella's been headed downhill for a while.....hopefully he doesn't completely hit the wall.


I am doing great actually. I have usually 1 or 2 750ml beers a day, some days none. I been avoiding drugs and stacking money. 

I got a girl who loves me and aI love her. Life ia ateady getting better

I have no qualms with you but if you do with me ok.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have always tried to eat right -- even while smoking cigarettes and enjoying various forms of debauchery.
> Does that make me a hypocrite?
> I'm almost 52 years old and could easily pass for 35.


I never specifically pointed you out, I didn't actually point anyone person out. It may seem I did so to big lou but I used him as a stepping stone. 

It has been proven this shaming and making someone feel like shit is thw worst thing for someone in recovery. 


I see that dude ia trying to change himself, give him a chance. 

Am i the only reasonable one or maybe I have compassion having suffered thia affliction and face the same harassment? 

Idgaf internet do as you will. Thia aint my battle


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have always tried to eat right -- even while smoking cigarettes and enjoying various forms of debauchery.
> Does that make me a hypocrite?
> I'm almost 52 years old and could easily pass for 35.


I've always tried to eat 'right', as well. Right *now*.
I'm almost 43 and could easily pass for 65.



StonedFarmer said:


> I am doing great actually. I have usually 1 or 2 750ml beers a day, some days none. I been avoiding drugs and stacking money.
> 
> I got a girl who loves me and aI love her. Life ia ateady getting better


Great to hear, man, sincerely.



StonedFarmer said:


> I have no qualms with you but if you do with me ok.


Nope. In the past I've defended you multiple times when various members were saying cruel things, in fact.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I've always tried to eat 'right', as well. Right *now*.
> I'm almost 43 and could easily pass for 65.
> 
> 
> ...


I have no issues. I used your post as a stepping stone, juat know that. 

I just don't like seeing someone in recovery constantly be bombarded by ahit talk. Maybe I missed something but he has always been alright to me in pm and on forum. 

Fill me in babay


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Drowning-Man
> 
> If ya ever want pm. And ill link you to 2 good sites I use. Well 1 is a aite the other is a reddit apin off for exiles.
> 
> ...


Yeah ive been through bluelight a few times. I might take you up on that offer. You ever been to dmt nexus? Im a member there. In fact i started out there but its very serious talk there. Its full of intelectuals and scientist and we talk about extracting plants all day specifically dmt. Its were i learned most my craft. Wats bluelight like? I read its more based tords party drugs like extacy.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah ive been through bluelight a few times. I might take you up on that offer. You ever been to dmt nexus? Im a member there. In fact i started out there but its very serious talk there. Its full of intelectuals and scientist and we talk about extracting plants all day specifically dmt. Its were i learned most my craft. Wats bluelight like? I read its more based tordeds party drugs like extacy.


Im a mod on nexus as well. I thought it was you I talkes to about smt with. I was a mod on shroomery for time but atepped down.

LoL

Ya bluelight ia meh theae days a lot of old loungers died and the rest of them are exiled to reddit.

Im a rare mod who has his own thread as a troublesome user devoted to him yet was given mod spot.

I got chem skills and such plus ya dude loved me.

Check it out. Im t_r_o


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Drowning-Man
> 
> If ya ever want pm. And ill link you to 2 good sites I use. Well 1 is a aite the other is a reddit apin off for exiles.
> 
> ...


Hey man thanks for standing by me i apreciate it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im a mod on nexus as well. I thought it was you I talkes to about smt with. I was a mod on shroomery for time but atepped down.
> 
> LoL
> 
> ...


Yeah i looked at reddit didnt care for it. Wats yer DN screen name?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah i looked at reddit didnt care for it. Wats yer DN screen name?


Reddit sucks

The layout ia atrocious even if you own gold. Ill pm you the sub reddit. My flair isy bl name.

Nothing ia bannable offense but cp/doxxing. We are trolla but trust much less hostile till here.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey man thanks for standing by me i apreciate it.


He was standing behind you, not by you.
 
^like this


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> He was standing behind you, not by you.
> View attachment 3954216
> ^like this


I am so black!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

@Drowning-Man dm me once you go to the sub. 

You will aee my bame in thw bl hoghlights thread. Ita obvious. My flair ia tro abbreviated


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> He was standing behind you, not by you.
> View attachment 3954216
> ^like this


----------



## Bareback (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> The only people who dislike me are known trolls so yes


I'm not really a troll. So technically this statement is a lie. I was on the fence about you until the dead baby thing . But now I think you need help more than you realize.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Have a wing

Thays in a "cherry bomb" wing sauce.

Someone in the movie buainesa qho makes sauce gavw it to me 

Now stfu and eat


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

@Drowning-Man you want good advice? Get off of this forum, Stop using all drugs, go talk to a professional and stop feeling sorry for yourself . Come back when you're ready to be insulted. I've recently started watching 13 reasons why with my girlfriend and it reminds me of you.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3954255 Have a wing
> 
> Thays in a "cherry bomb" wing sauce.
> 
> ...


Looks bomb.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I'm not really a troll. So technically this statement is a lie. I was on the fence about you until the dead baby thing . But now I think you need help more than you realize.


Real talk..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

To bad pinworm isn't here, he could have really helped this guy out. At least I'm going to eat in n out when I get out of work. Animal style , bitch


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> @Drowning-Man you want good advice? Get off of this forum, Stop using all drugs, go talk to a professional and stop feeling sorry for yourself . Come back when you're ready to be insulted. I've recently started watching 13 reasons why with my girlfriend and it reminds me of you.


Spoiler

Ahe killa hwrself


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3954255 Have a wing
> 
> Thays in a "cherry bomb" wing sauce.
> 
> ...


I've got the orange Tums and ginger ale at the ready.



mr sunshine said:


> I've recently achieved a full 13", and you remind me of my next girlfriend.




Oh c'mon man, ease up on the kid.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Looks bomb.


I don't eat the hot pockets like most of these weed addicts.

I am a man my mom cooks my food.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I don't eat the hot pockets like most of these weed addicts.
> 
> I am a man my mom cooks my food.


I like habinero mango wing sauce that shit is bomb


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am a man my mom cooks my food.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> Ahe killa hwrself


I know, that's what the whole show's about, I'm halfway done with season one. Maybe I'm an asshole but so far, I don't blame any of the kids at all. That dumb bitch that killed herself is responsible. I feel bad for the kids that she's putting the guilt trip on. fuck that hyna , bro....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I like habinero mango wing sauce that shit is bomb


This is a cherry smoked hab/ and spices top notch


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I know, that's what the whole show's about, I'm halfway done with season one. Maybe I'm an asshole but so far, I don't blame any of the kids at all. That dumb how that killed herself is responsible. I feel bad for the kids that she's putting the guilt trip on.fuck that bitch , bro.... so far at least, I'm on episode 6.


Shes a cunt

Watches her friend get raped and doea nothing but hide in the closet.

Thenomg I got reapedby and no one cares

She is a fucking cunt.

Watchand see


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

My girl made me watxh it too. 

I got head tho

What up


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I know, that's what the whole show's about, I'm halfway done with season one. Maybe I'm an asshole but so far, I don't blame any of the kids at all. That dumb bitch that killed herself is responsible. I feel bad for the kids that she's putting the guilt trip on. fuck that hyna , bro....


is it worth watching??


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> is it worth watching??


No.

It for preteen girls

Who should all kill themselves

Do it already


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> No.
> 
> It for preteen girls
> 
> ...


need to find a new show on netflix to watch lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

Wtf is going on atm? "Cunts", "watching it", "closet raping", "preteen girls killing themselves" ?

I might have missed the boat.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> need to find a new show on netflix to watch lol


Fmovies works for every ahow and movies.

Im watchi g king ofthw hill still

So good

"Only 6 am and damnit this boy ain't right"

Beat line ever


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

If you like crime shows law and order svu is really good ive seen all 17 seasons


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> need to find a new show on netflix to watch lol


I just binge watched The Ranch on Netflix, it's a redneck sitcom staring a few people from that 70s show.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2017)

420God said:


> I just binge watched The Ranch on Netflix, it's a redneck sitcom staring a few people from that 70s show.


i seen it on there but never checked it out..is it funny?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> is it worth watching??


I like it. High school girl commits suicide, leaves tapes explaining 13 reasons why. Each reason is a new person and what they did to her. Drowning-Man status.


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i seen it on there but never checked it out..is it funny?


It has its moments, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> need to find a new show on netflix to watch lol


Luke Cage, Stranger Things, Ren & Stimpy.



StonedFarmer said:


> Fmovies


We use it, as well. 123movies, putlocker, etc.



Drowning-Man said:


> If you like crime shows law and order svu is really good ive seen all 17 seasons


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> If you like crime shows law and order svu is really good ive seen all 17 seasons


Wtf... we've all seen every episode of law and order (svu). What's next, You gunna suggest we watch the x files or roseanne?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> If you like crime shows law and order svu is really good ive seen all 17 seasons


Twin peaks has been great saw both 2 seasons butbriefing up and on season 2 ep 9 

Still great. 

Vwry good stuff. 

I breaked for king of hill. Idk why. UtI did.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Wtf... we've all seen every episode of law and order (svu). What's next, You gunna suggest we watch the x files?


Yeah but have you heard of a show called The Flintstones?
What about the sensational new comedian Groucho Marx?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Wtf... we've all seen every episode of law and order (svu). What's next, You gunna suggest we watch the x files or roseanne?


Not me faggot


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Yeah but have you heard of a show called The Flintstones?
> What about the sensational new comedian Groucho Marx?


Coo coo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Not me faggot


Everbody loves raymond was on point

Ray fuxking ramonooooo


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Luke Cage, Stranger Things, Ren & Stimpy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the Munch


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Not me faggot


You should report yourself for hate speech...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Wtf... we've all seen every episode of law and order (svu). What's next, You gunna suggest we watch the x files or roseanne?


Whats rong with the x files?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Not me faggot


Wow, that was mean. You trying to make me commit suicide or something?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Whats rong with the x files?


Nothin bro, X files are the best. We just all seen it already.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You should report yourself for hate speech...


Nah, he gets a pass, he's 'family'. 
(bisexual)


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Nothin bro, X files are the best. We just all seen it already.


Yeah i watched it as a kid.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah i watched it as a kid.


A kid? It originally aired when I was in my 20s.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah i watched it as a kid.


You got a like from me, you're coming up in life. Who knows, keep acting normal and you might receive another one.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You should report yourself for hate speech...


I called a faggot a faggot and for a wamring and I am a mod.

I have no hate yo

Faggot ia atwrm of wndearment 

Trutb


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You got a like from me, you're coming up in life. Who knows, keep acting normal and you might receive another one.


They callex mehomophobica dude

Do i look like a hobo phoebe???

Halp me


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You got a like from me, you're coming up in life. Who knows, keep acting normal and you might receive another one.


I will reevaluate in six months. 
Then he *might* get a like, but I ain't promising nothin'...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I called a faggot a faggot and for a wamring and I am a mod.
> 
> I have no hate yo
> 
> ...


I told your ass, that type of language doesn't leave the bedroom.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> A kid? It originally aired when I was in my 20s.


I watched it in the 90s


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Huehuehue


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I told your ass, that type of language doesn't leave the bedroom.


Butbut 

He did it to meh 

I am inocent$


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I watched it in the 90s


That's when it originally aired.
After Culinary Arts vocational training, I entered college in 1993. The show was very popular at the time.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am doing great actually. I have usually 1 or 2 750ml beers a day, some days none. I been avoiding drugs and stacking money.
> 
> I got a girl who loves me and aI love her. Life ia ateady getting better
> 
> I have no qualms with you but if you do with me ok.


Uh....you posted a picture holding a crack pipe yesterday homie. 

Just sayin.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Uh....you posted a picture holding a crack pipe yesterday homie.
> 
> Just sayin.


Why you gotta bring up old shit for?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> That's when it originally aired.
> After Culinary Arts vocational training, I entered college in 1993. The show was very popular at the time.


I was like 8


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Why you gotta bring up old shit for?


Yeah dawg


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Uh....you posted a picture holding a crack pipe yesterday homie.
> 
> Just sayin.


These idiots are setting goals, failing miserably, then lying about it. 

I feel better about myself already...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Butbut
> 
> He did it to meh
> 
> I am inocent$


From the John Waters film 'Pecker': _"NO dad, I'm not a fag, I'm TRADE - the queers blow ME!"

 _


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah dawg


I'm not a dog, asshole.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Uh....you posted a picture holding a crack pipe yesterday homie.
> 
> Just sayin.


I also said I wasn't the one smoking it. 

I dis it for the pic.

Truth. 

I didn't have one drimk or anything other than dabs amd green tea a day. 

I reatarted my comp and passed out waiting for it to restart. 

I admot when I use.I dont feel guilty.

Im doing good


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Some guy just gave me a shot of peach schnaups on the bus


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm not a dog, asshole.


Kudos for proper use of comma.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Uh....you posted a picture holding a crack pipe yesterday homie.


Ouch.

Tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm not a dog, asshole.


Sorry big bird


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

@Drowning-Man take a look

I posted over 10k a day for almoat a week.

I live with mom tho right. 

Lel


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Drowning-Man take a look
> 
> I posted over 10k a day for almoat a week.
> 
> ...


Were Reddit?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Tsk tsk tsk


How much you weigh?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Were Reddit?


Ya bro. I poated 30k ovwr one weekend. 

Lol a 13k dollar watch a lb of h and more. 

Take a look.

I earned my haters. 

Let them come


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

I have a diff rep there. 

Welcome to the club


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya bro. I poated 30k ovwr one weekend.
> 
> Lol a 13k dollar watch a lb of h and more.
> 
> ...


Yeah i use to research on dmt nexus for days straight on meth.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> How much you weigh?


Around 300, why? I'm very tall and hairy, as well. If you're hitting on me (cruising for a bear/daddy) I'm flattered, but I'm married dude.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Around 300, why? I'm very tall and hairy, as well. If you're hitting on me (cruising for a bear/daddy) I'm flattered, but I'm married dude.


300lbs

Fucking christ


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> How much you weigh?


This is the second time you've mentioned weight in a short period of time. 
Hmm... 
Is body weight a big factor for your self esteem? I'm guessing it is, but I doubt if you'll be honest enough to admit it...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

I think stoned farmer should get the benifit of the doubt. Just because he posted a picture if himself holding a crack pipe at 4 in the morning, doesn't mean anything. That's like me posting a picture of a dick in my mouth and you guys accusing me of being gay. You all have a fucked up grasp on reality.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> 300lbs
> 
> Fucking christ


I know. Since damaging my back a few years ago and requiring the use of a cane more often than not, I've gained 30-50 pounds of fat. 
I've always been able to carry 225-270 very well (I'm 6' 6"), but I need to lose some.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is the second time you've mentioned weight in a short period of time.
> Hmm...
> Is body weight a big factor for your self esteem? I'm guessing it is, but I doubt if you'll be honest enough to admit it...


Na he looks like a skinny fucker


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I know. Since damaging my back a few years ago and requiring the use of a cane more often than not, I've gained 30-50 pounds of fat.
> I've always been able to carry 225-270 very well (I'm 6' 6"), but I need to lose some.


Fuck all that, just throw up after you eat. If you do it right you can eat two meals at once and still lose weight.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I think stoned farmer should get the benifit of the doubt. Just because he posted a picture if himself holding a crack pipe at 4 in the morning, doesn't mean anything. That's like me posting a picture of a dick in my mouth and you guys accusing me of being gay. You all have a fucked up grasp on reality.


Causation is realization amiright? 

Hard to believe


Been there smoked that

 


Drugs ohewwww


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck all that, just throw up after you eat. If you do it right you can eat two meals at once and still lose weight.


Only if you are as fat as your wife.

Fuxking i like the heffera too

I just don't marey thwm


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Na he looks like a skinny fucker


I am so fat

Its a real big issue for me

Honeatly how can I even


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Causation is realization amiright?
> 
> Hard to believe
> 
> ...


You're hurting my defense bro. FUCK, ALRIGHT. Look, stoned farmer keeps meth around as a reminder to never use it again. My client has been sober, for time.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck all that, just throw up after you eat. If you do it right you can eat two meals at once and still lose weight.


That's the thing; I consume roughly as much as a man half my size. (Except for Saturday) Good stuff, too, like lots of raw veg, whole yogurt, grains, rice, etc.
It's more of a mobility thing, man. For years, all my life, I was always on the move. That changed drastically in an instant. I'm still very active - tons of domestic shit, running the roads, PT, tending to the dogs, etc. - but it's not the same. They've been after me for years to put plastic/metal crap in my back and hips, but I'm holding out. One of my orthopedic guys even talked about eventually putting me in a chair. Fuck off.
I don't really like getting into this. Blame the beer.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Causation is realization amiright?
> 
> Hard to believe
> 
> ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

When I smoked 
I did your morgatges wvery two days

I could easily smoke a ounce or two

And guess what

I still paid my shit

Im so fat


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3954303


Old pic guys


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Qoof woof


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Old pic guys


Forget it dude. 

Im still a junkiw too.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

I dont do it but I got more than these kids can afford.

Blam bling at 3 a g

I got 4 grams of carafent too

Fuxking aitting here on 15k 1orth of cool ass h 

And i dont evwn use

Forget it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

I got 99 problems and they all police

I aint martin luther 

Or yo mama luger

But i bring you the same issues 

Ooooh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You're hurting my defense bro. FUCK, ALRIGHT. Look, stoned farmer keeps meth around as a reminder to never use it again. My client has been sober, for time.


You looked sus

Sorry migo


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

Baby zmuda. 

@Drowning-Man got any dead baby "jokes"?

I'd love to hear them.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3954301
> Baby zmuda.
> 
> @Drowning-Man got any dead baby "jokes"?
> ...


Ahhhh what a cutie pie!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhhh what a cutie pie!


Shirt compliments of @Gary Goodson


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shirt compliments of @Gary Goodson


That's awesome!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shirt compliments of @Gary Goodson


He's a sweetie!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3954301
> Baby zmuda.
> 
> @Drowning-Man got any dead baby "jokes"?
> ...


No more baby jokes for DM


----------



## Bareback (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3954301
> Baby zmuda.
> 
> @Drowning-Man got any dead baby "jokes"?
> ...


Your best work yet.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No more baby jokes for DM


Probably a good start.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Your best work yet.


Thanks dude! Sure do love her.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

Really lovely, man, congrats to you both.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

I won't tell you how much it cost to get my youngest through college... it'll be a surprise!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Your best work yet.


He is one helluva an artist, isn't he?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I won't tell you how much it cost to get my youngest through college... it'll be a surprise!


LOL had a son get a Ph.D. at Stanford, thank you Jesus for fellowships.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> He is one helluva an artist, isn't he?


 Awww shucks. 

I painted her with brush strokes of my penis.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I won't tell you how much it cost to get my youngest through college... it'll be a surprise!


I helped with my knucklehead nephew and nieces. I _probably_ shouldn't have provided them with weed (and the occasional bottle) throughout their college years, sigh, but two of them (her around 15, him 17) caught a coworker and I smoking up around the Christmas tree late one night, and I was busted. My 98-year-old grandmother was there as well. 
Besides, they all turned out just fine!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Awww shucks.
> 
> I painted her with brush strokes of my penis.


Damn poetic, following in Goodson's footsteps  I hate to break this to you so early but you and @neosapien need to get in touch with @420God for pig farming, silo building and @Singlemalt for perimeter reinforcement, the boys are coming (literally).


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Damn poetic, following in Goodson's footsteps  I hate to break this to you so early but you and @neosapien need to get in touch with @420God for pig farming, silo building and @Singlemalt for perimeter reinforcement, the boys are coming (literally).


My plan is to sacrifice the first one so the word gets out.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> He is one helluva an artist, isn't he?


Yeah , he has some serious talent. 
But I think he had help with this one.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2017)

It was no prob.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Na he looks like a skinny fucker


Did ypu see liesies tits.

Im poasting them all over the forum lmao

Juan too three foie

Hehehe liesies is gunna be so mad


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Did ypu see liesies tits.
> 
> Im poasting them all over the forum lmao
> 
> ...


Dude i wish youd speak in complete sentences lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My plan is to sacrifice the first one so the word gets out.


Pikes, fences, you know the drill, good plan. I still have a soft spot for pig farms and silos, it's the family dairy farm yanno!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Dude i wish youd speak in complete sentences lol


Check reddit. I posted liesies10 tot pica all around. I have more but I have some cheese, crackers and sexors to have

Ill bw on there usually teolling thw next cew days. I have a standard to keep

She wont tske.them down so no rush. Like I said no rules. She got nice boobs. 
Juan fuxkes her and she doesn't like juan anymorw

Ao now qe fight

Women eh?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I painted her with brush strokes of my penis.


*You* blew a load (or five), your *wife* did all the work.
Now it's _your_ turn; full guidance/protection mode for the rest of your natural life.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Baby zmuda.
> 
> @Drowning-Man got any dead baby "jokes"?
> 
> I'd love to hear them.





curious2garden said:


> Damn poetic, following in Goodson's footsteps  I hate to break this to you so early but you and @neosapien need to get in touch with @420God for pig farming, silo building and @Singlemalt for perimeter reinforcement, the boys are coming (literally).


Yeah, she's cute as fuck Bob. We're both definitely fucked. The first boy that comes a courtin'... I'm just gonna lightly toss a shotgun shell at him and say, "You fuck her up and the next one gonna be moving alot faster."


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Check reddit. I posted liesies10 tot pica all around. I have more but I have some cheese, crackers and sexors to have
> 
> Ill bw on there usually teolling thw next cew days. I have a standard to keep
> 
> ...


Pm me a pic of leslies tits.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> *You* blew a load (or five), your *wife* did all the work.
> Now it's _your_ turn; full guidance/protection mode for the rest of your natural life.


Damn straight Lou.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, she's cute as fuck Bob. We're both definitely fucked. The first boy that comes a courtin'... I'm just gonna lightly toss a shotgun shell at him and say, "You fuck her up and the next one gonna be moving alot faster."


LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Pikes, fences, you know the drill, good plan. I still have a soft spot for pig farms and silos, it's the family dairy farm yanno!


I'm steps away from from the second deepest lake in America.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Damn straight Lou.


Children our are hostage to the future.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm steps away from from the second deepest lake in America.


Oh clever boy!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Children our are hostage to the future.


i think you mixed up the our and are in your post


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> It was no prob.


Drunk again huh Abe?

It must be sad you have to fantasize about a woman actually letting you touch her. 

Especially mine. You want to be me. Lol. 

I'm used to it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i think you mixed up the our and are in your post


I am absolutely certain you are right  thank you

PS I've been on a tolerance break, it is exactly 1 month today. I apparently grow ok weed


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> It was no prob.


Pathetic


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I am absolutely certain you are right  thank you
> 
> PS I've been on a tolerance break, it is exactly 1 month today. I apparently grow ok weed


Nice haha. I'm sure your bud is pretty ok


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I am absolutely certain you are right  thank you
> 
> PS I've been on a tolerance break, it is exactly 1 month today. I apparently grow ok weed


Lucky charms status?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Check reddit. I posted liesies10 tot pica all around. I have more but I have some cheese, crackers and sexors to have
> 
> Ill bw on there usually teolling thw next cew days. I have a standard to keep
> 
> ...


Dude didnt you just say hes actualy a mma addicted homosexual on reddit lol. So much for the boobs


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Never mind here she is
https://www.reddit.com/r/bluelight/comments/6edcbn/lysis_the_crazy_eyed_flubber_juan_two_three_whore/


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lucky charms status?


Pinched and waiting for side shoots to clone, can't wait!! She is a really nice looking plant.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Dude didnt you just say hes actualy a mma addicted homosexual on reddit lol. So much for the boobs


No thats a guy. 

You made need glasses


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Never mind here she is
> https://www.reddit.com/r/bluelight/comments/6edcbn/lysis_the_crazy_eyed_flubber_juan_two_three_whore/


That is liesies a girl 

Two siff people. 

Get glasses bro


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> That is liesies a girl
> 
> Two siff people.
> 
> Get glasses bro


Oh ok the bitch is hot tho


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Pinched and waiting for side shoots to clone, can't wait!! She is a really nice looking plant.


Awesome! You gonna like.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Lou amd liesies two aeperate peop


Drowning-Man said:


> Oh ok the bitch is hot tho


Eh shes a troll ass bitch. 

Idk why but her and someone else seem to have an issue. Its calmed down recently but all that juan poating and stuff is some high level trolls. Ala they have a lot of time


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lou amd liesies two aeperate peop
> 
> 
> Eh shes a troll ass bitch.
> ...


A she troll huh?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> A she troll huh?


Lol ya ahe digs black guya who can do house maintence just ask her.

She also loves poppy pod tea and WoW

Just ask her. I bet you reading here now or aomeone is now that they seen you said thw site name. 

Hopefully the degemerate faggot logs in to battle me. Im ready


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lol ya ahe digs black guya who can do house maintence just ask her.
> 
> She also loves poppy pod tea and WoW
> 
> ...


you are the last person in the world who should be calling anyone a degenerate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol poppy tea. Wat a wuss real adults use heroin.


i keep wanting to feel sorry for you but you keep reminding me i am right in not doing so.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you are the last person in the world who should be calling anyone a degenerate.


Ouch dont hurt mah feelings


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i keep wanting to feel sorry for you but you keep reminding me i am right in not doing so.


Lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> *You* blew a load (or five), your *wife* did all the work.
> Now it's _your_ turn; full guidance/protection mode for the rest of your natural life.


Not a problem for a Sicilano, duck soup


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Not a problem for a Sicilano, duck soup


It's true.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

My friend was supposed to go camping with me tonight but instead got sucked into some needy wife stuff.

So I'm sitting in my backyard with a campfire drinking beer. 

My wife drank 3 beers for the first time in over a year (baby stuffs) and was so hurtin' today she was asleep at 7 tonight. hahahahah

Lightweight.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Oh cool! Have fun and let me know how that restaurant turns out./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL each edit adds a quote, I'd better quit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It's true.


I know  My girl's hubby/bf are terrified. And so thus shall they remain until the endth of time


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My friend was supposed to go camping with me tonight but instead got sucked into some needy wife stuff.
> 
> So I'm sitting in my backyard with a campfire drinking beer.
> 
> ...


I've seen craigslist adds where the poster claims to be looking for guys to masterbating till they cum on his sleeping wife. Your post reminded me of that, for some reason.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I've seen craigslist adds where the poster claims to be looking for guys to masterbating till they cum on his sleeping wife. Your post reminded me of that, for some reason.


Lmao


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My friend was supposed to go camping with me tonight but instead got sucked into some needy wife stuff.
> 
> So I'm sitting in my backyard with a campfire drinking beer.
> 
> ...


I can smell it burning! I know it's you. Assuming you are a block are two from the beach.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I've seen craigslist adds where the poster claims to be looking for guys to masterbating till they cum on his sleeping wife. Your post reminded me of that, for some reason.


I specifically asked for a Mexican man with a bird-like penis in the ad. 

I'm waiting.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm steps away from from the second deepest lake in America.


Vlad the Impaler had an interesting method...


----------



## neosapien (Jun 4, 2017)

This thread was popping last night. And totally devoid of any content related to it. Here's me taking a break on my last world tour. Suckazzzzz.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey big Lou i made it back to texas safe and sound hanging out with my mama havent seen her in 6 months


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3954560


Now that is cool


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey big Lou i made it back to texas safe and sound hanging out with my mama havent seen her in 6 months


What is she wearing?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> What is she wearing?


Lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I've seen craigslist adds where the poster claims to be looking for guys to masterbating till they cum on his sleeping wife.


Reported for doxxing @choomer. Not cool, man.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey big Lou i made it back to texas safe and sound hanging out with my mama havent seen her in 6 months


Good to hear. "Texas" and "mama", eh? You didn't *hitchhike* there by any chance, did you?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Good to hear. "Texas" and "mama", eh? You didn't *hitchhike* there by any chance, did you?
> 
> View attachment 3954787


Lol no took the bus


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol no took the bus


I hope you didn't touch anything. 
There is nothing more foul & disgusting than a bus station. 

Well, maybe Lou's toejam...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I hope you didn't touch anything.
> There is nothing more foul & disgusting than a bus station.


The busses themselves are far nastier. I've traveled the country on various lines (Greyhound, Trailways, Peter Pan, etc.) and each experience was lousier than the previous. People dropping chili shits in broken chemical toilets, malfunctioning AC while driving through the south during the Summer, overbooked runs where people are literally sitting/standing in the aisles, etc. 
I did make out with/finger a random girl while she jerked me off one time, though. 



Chunky Stool said:


> Well, maybe Lou's toejam...


Preposterous.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

I would rather suffer from dehydration than use the toilet on a bus. 
Seriously. 
It's not worth it...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I would rather suffer from dehydration than use the toilet on a bus.
> Seriously.
> It's not worth it...


I only piss on the bus. Last time i road the bus it was overflowing with feces and the whole bus all the way to the front smelled like a sewer.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I would rather suffer from dehydration than use the toilet on a bus.
> Seriously.
> It's not worth it...


I've never shit on one. No way in hell. I've filled a bunch of those 'toilets' with beer piss, though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I only piss on the bus. Last time i road the bus it was overflowing with feces and the whole bus all the way to the front smelled like a sewer.


Some things never change...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Reminds me of a Tom Petty concert at the Gorge (outdoor amphitheater). 
The morning after the concert, all of the 'honey buckets' were overflowing so I put down some newspaper and took a shit in my tent. Worked out great! 
Adapt and overcome...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I only piss on the bus. Last time i road the bus it was* overflowing with feces *and the whole bus all the way to the front* smelled like a sewer*.


Look, we've all got our opinions, but if you want to discuss the finer points of the republican party please take it to the politics section, eh?


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (Jun 4, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Check reddit. I posted liesies10 tot pica all around. I have more but I have some cheese, crackers and sexors to have
> 
> Ill bw on there usually teolling thw next cew days. I have a standard to keep
> 
> ...


Whats your reddit name?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Look, we've all got our opinions, but if you want to discuss the finer points of the republican party please take it to the politics section, eh?


Lol you know i stay outa the polital discussions. I say fuck all politicians


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 4, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I say fuck all politicians


Sounds like a momentous task. I've personally only had two. One Republican and one Democrat. Not at the same time of course but for the record the Republican was a better lay.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> What is she wearing?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Not at the same time of course but for the record the Republican was a better lay.


I'm not a bit surprised. It's typically an issue of deep-seated sexual repression. The repub feels the need to maintain the guise of 'good christian family man', but once he gets ahold of that *cock*, boyyyyyy - look out!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3954875


I'd hit it...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 4, 2017)

BlueRidgeGrower said:


> Whats your reddit name?


I dont know you like that.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 4, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Sounds like a momentous task. I've personally only had two. One Republican and one Democrat. Not at the same time of course but for the record the Republican was a better lay.


Hmm how bout Repub turned Dem but now looking for a new party?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Sounds like a momentous task. I've personally only had two. One Republican and one Democrat. Not at the same time of course but for the record the Republican was a better lay.


Trumps daughter is a Republican grab her by the pussy to win her over


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3954875


This is my mama


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2017)

BlueRidgeGrower said:


> Whats your reddit name?


Wats yers?


----------



## dangledo (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> This is my mama


does she do anal?


----------



## BlueRidgeGrower (Jun 4, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Wats yers?


DonkeySlong456


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> does she do anal?


Yer funny.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2017)

BlueRidgeGrower said:


> DonkeySlong456


Mines Drowningman6


----------



## ovo (Jun 4, 2017)

Honored guest today, Mr. Shine.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> This is my mama


She looks nice. 

(You are brave to post this...)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

ovo said:


> Honored guest today, Mr. Shine.
> View attachment 3955052


I'm guessing that shirt is dry clean only...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3954875





tyler.durden said:


> I'd hit it...


I bet her snatch smells like mothballs & parmesan cheese...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet her snatch smells like mothballs & parmesan cheese...


Asiago


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> She looks nice.
> 
> (You are brave to post this...)


I wonder if she gave permission?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> She looks nice.
> 
> (You are brave to post this...)


Yes she is nice.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yes she is nice.


How nice?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 5, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> This is my mama


Beautiful.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 5, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Hmm how bout Repub turned Dem but now looking for a new party?


Like a switch hitter? Sounds kinky.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 5, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 5, 2017)

My niece is here, pretty adorable if I do say so


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 5, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 3955792


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 5, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> My niece is here, pretty adorable if I do say so
> View attachment 3955794


Stop. The. Cuteness. Is. Melting. My. Ice.cold.heart.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 5, 2017)

She got a good amount of dark hair for a newborn and light blue eyes


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You want to be me. Lol.


A belligerent alcoholic egomaniac that teaches 7th graders? Think again


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

@dannyboy602


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 6, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> A belligerent alcoholic egomaniac that teaches 7th graders? Think again


Well Abe, I know for a fact you wouldn't get security clearance to work around children.

On account of you being a registered sex offender (yeah, you were framed right? Your words.)

"I haven't been touched by a woman in over 10 years. My status as a sex offender probably doesn't help." -private message from Abe. 4/16/16


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Well Abe, I know for a fact you wouldn't get security clearance to work around children.
> 
> On account of you being a registered sex offender (yeah, you were framed right? Your words.)
> 
> "I haven't been touched by a woman in over 10 years. My status as a sex offender probably doesn't help." -private message from Abe. 4/16/16


Obviously I offended you, but blatantly making things up about me isn't going to make you appear less of a drunk idiot bob.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 6, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Obviously I offended you, but blatantly making things up about me isn't going to make you appear less of a drunk idiot bob.


What's that Chester?

you said you KNEW she was 14.

#Exposed

Ps Abe. Just because I hate you and hope you die doesn't mean I'm offended.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> "...My status as a sex offender probably doesn't help." -private message from Abe. 4/16/16





Bob Zmuda said:


> you said you KNEW she was 14.


This is satire/some sort of troll, right? 

_Right_?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> This is satire/some sort of troll, right?
> 
> _Right_?
> 
> View attachment 3955965


Don't hold your breath if you're waiting for bobby to take responsibility for lying repeatedly.

What's interesting to me is how he works with young children. You clearly see his mind is stuck on pedophilia as an ongoing theme, as he's gone down that accusatory path with several members.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> This is satire/some sort of troll, right?
> 
> _Right_?
> 
> View attachment 3955965


Yeah, I'm totally confused. Not even getting into it. In fact, I'm not even here now. I'm leaving class, going home, and having a beer.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'm leaving class, going home, and having a beer.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yeah, I'm totally confused. Not even getting into it. In fact, I'm not even here now. I'm leaving class, going home, and having a beer.


What kinda beer. 

Im drinking a passion fruit farmhouse saison aged on wine barrels. 

So fricking good, gotta get a couple for when it's actually sunny outside.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> What kinda beer.
> 
> Im drinking a passion fruit farmhouse saison aged on wine barrels.
> 
> So fricking good, gotta get a couple for when it's actually sunny outside.


Bourbon Barrel Aged Tröegenator. From Tröeg's.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Bourbon Barrel Aged Tröegenator. From Tröeg's.


This years edition or a different year?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

Just gonna leave these here. 

   

Yeah.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> This years edition or a different year?


I think it was bottled this year. I'd like to find older ones.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I think it was bottled this year. I'd like to find older ones.


Ya they have abunch of good bottling trading sites, would you like me to pm you a few links? 

It's a great site for beer trading, I am on there and havs made tona of great trades. 

Fb if you use it has some really great trade groups as well. Let me know I can expand your mind on beer. Am a bjcp certified judge lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya they have abunch of good bottling trading sites, would you like me to pm you a few links?
> 
> It's a great site for beer trading, I am on there and havs made tona of great trades.
> 
> Fb if you use it has some really great trade groups as well. Let me know I can expand your mind on beer. Am a bjcp certified judge lol


I'll shoot you a PM shortly


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Well Abe, I know for a fact you wouldn't get security clearance to work around children.
> 
> On account of you being a registered sex offender (yeah, you were framed right? Your words.)
> 
> "I haven't been touched by a woman in over 10 years. My status as a sex offender probably doesn't help." -private message from Abe. 4/16/16


This is a blatant lie until proven otherwise.

You dislike dead baby jokes but it is cool to call someone a rapist.


@abe supercro

We have had our disagreements but as far as I know this is pure trash.

Totally dirty ass shit.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

Dont make dead baby jokes, dont cal


Olive Drab Green said:


> I'll shoot you a PM shortly


Anytime. I also do beer trades personally. 

I wont be on toll later tho. Gotta make a few runs


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> What kinda beer.
> 
> Im drinking a passion fruit farmhouse saison aged on wine barrels.
> 
> So fricking good, gotta get a couple for when it's actually sunny outside.





StonedFarmer said:


> Ya they have abunch of good bottling trading sites, would you like me to pm you a few links?
> 
> It's a great site for beer trading, I am on there and havs made tona of great trades.
> 
> Fb if you use it has some really great trade groups as well. Let me know I can expand your mind on beer. Am a bjcp certified judge lol





StonedFarmer said:


> This is a blatant lie until proven otherwise.
> 
> You dislike dead baby jokes but it is cool to call someone a rapist.
> 
> ...





StonedFarmer said:


> Dont make dead baby jokes, dont cal
> 
> Anytime. I also do beer trades personally.
> 
> I wont be on toll later tho. Gotta make a few runs


I can understand all these posts one hundred percent... Who are you and what did you do with the real SF


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I can understand all these posts one hundred percent... Who are you and what did you do with the real SF


Lol 

U win

U won

I wl te t u dix 

P1x


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

If u know u knoq


I rape kods ir agw rawr


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I can understand all these posts one hundred percent... Who are you and what did you do with the real SF


MPD (Multiple Personality Disorder)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> MPD (Multiple Personality Disorder)


Modern term is now Dissociative Identity Disorder, since either DSM-IV or DSM-5.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I can understand all these posts one hundred percent... Who are you and what did you do with the real SF


I'm not sure what the most disturbing part of this post is. That SF's post are coherent or your on that level. Lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I'm not sure what the most disturbing part of this post is. That SF's post are coherent or your on that level. Lol


nah im good.. just been smoking and splitting wood all day


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> nah im good.. just been smoking and splitting wood all day


How 'bout that weather, though?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> nah im good.. just been smoking and splitting wood all day


Winter was so mild here I didn't even burn one large tree to heat a 2400 sqf house and wood is my only heat.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> How 'bout that weather, though?


it was real real nice today.. this morning sucked though, super rainy. but i did one job this morning and when the sun broke i decided to finally get on that firewood


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Winter was so mild here I didn't even burn one large tree to heat a 2400 sqf house and wood is my only heat.


i use oil mostly. my house is about the same size.. 2450ish sq ft not including my basement. think for this winter im going to look for 2 decent wood stoves.. one for my basement and one for my living room and see how much i save. im sure itll be a whole lot. i have a fireplace now, but it doesnt really throw too much heat, just looks really good lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Modern term is now Dissociative Identity Disorder, since either DSM-IV or DSM-5.


Do I hear DSM-6, anyone anyone or do we drop the gavel?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Winter was so mild here I didn't even burn one large tree to heat a 2400 sqf house and wood is my only heat.


LOL Lights are my only heat!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Do I hear DSM-6, anyone anyone or do we drop the gavel?


Have they announced or come out with a DSM-6? I definitely think 5 could use revision. I preferred 4.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> it was real real nice today.. this morning sucked though, super rainy. but i did one job this morning and when the sun broke i decided to finally get on that firewood


It was fucking torrential aroumd 3am up this-a-way. It's still pretty grey.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It was fucking torrential aroumd 3am up this-a-way. It's still pretty grey.


thats how it was here around 5am... then around 8ish the sun came out and stayed out


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Have they announced or come out with a DSM-6? I definitely think 5 could use revision. I preferred 4.


DSM 2 was the classic, ha ha, and 6 is being worked on LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thats how it was here around 5am... then around 8ish the sun came out and stayed out


So pretty and green where you are! And that luscious blue stone! Gotta come visit my desert brown world.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> So pretty and green where you are! And that luscious blue stone! Gotta come visit my desert brown world.


Lol someday I will! I'll bring whiskey and @Gary Goodson


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol someday I will! I'll bring whiskey and @Gary Goodson


Sounds like a plan, let @neosapien and @420God catch a ride, I need my pool fixed and my weed whacker wacked! I also have a BBQ and some Obie Cue, I am READY!! @Bob Zmuda can bring the baby we can party like it's 1999


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like a plan, let @neosapien and @420God catch a ride, I need my pool fixed and my weed whacker wacked! I also have a BBQ and some Obie Cue, I am READY!! @Bob Zmuda can bring the baby we can party like it's 1999


Hell yeah! Real life tc


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Hell yeah! Real life tc


That would be gangsta af.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i use oil mostly. my house is about the same size.. 2450ish sq ft not including my basement. think for this winter im going to look for 2 decent wood stoves.. one for my basement and one for my living room and see how much i save. im sure itll be a whole lot. i have a fireplace now, but it doesnt really throw too much heat, just looks really good lol


I have the Hearth stone phenox model , cast iron soap stone stove. It releases heat for 8hrs after the fire goes out .


----------



## Bareback (Jun 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Lights are my only heat!


Ohh that's so sexy. You know how to woa a fellow.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That would be gangsta af.


fuck yeah.. get your Gordons and juicy juice packed.. we're going on tour


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have the Hearth stone phenox model , cast iron soap stone stove. It releases heat for 8hrs after the fire goes out .


nice. i got an older customer, he was talking me into it. in the winter the dude fills a pot with ash and sets it on bricks lol. he says that alone keeps his room super warm at night


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> fuck yeah.. get your Gordons and juicy juice packed.. we're going on tour


Ahahahahahaha I literally busted out laughing on that one.


Btw whats up @ChingOwn its been a minute homie. How ya been?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ahahahahahaha I literally busted out laughing on that one.
> 
> 
> Btw whats up @ChingOwn its been a minute homie. How ya been?


Been a rough year. Had a bunch of bad shit happen so, 


Ive taken the past month and a half or so off caught Metallica at M&T Bank stadium and decided I should follow them around gonna to Mile High, University of Phoenix and Levis...I also pierced my dick. 

Hows shit been on this site? I am not sure if Im ready to get back into the fold on the site so just Lurkin.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I can understand all these posts one hundred percent... Who are you and what did you do with the real SF


Someone called me out on a doffwrent forum because I make no effor on spelling or propwr grmmar/sentencing.

Apparently because I type with intelligence on one forum it means I muat be that way all thw time. 

No sf is uneducated and very bad at this whole thing


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

I went a french immersion school. 

I blame them


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 6, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> Been a rough year. Had a bunch of bad shit happen so,
> 
> 
> Ive taken the past month and a half or so off caught Metallica at M&T Bank stadium and decided I should follow them around gonna to Mile High, University of Phoenix and Levis...I also pierced my dick.
> ...


Shit I've kinda been on and off myself. So if you're not here almost daily then you really get lost on wtf is going on around here. There are more socks than I know what to do with. Im not even sure who is who anymore smh.

Am I a sock? I don't think so, but at this point, who the fuck knows?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 6, 2017)

Your mom is a bad speller


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> Been a rough year. Had a bunch of bad shit happen so,
> 
> 
> Ive taken the past month and a half or so off caught Metallica at M&T Bank stadium and decided I should follow them around gonna to Mile High, University of Phoenix and Levis...I also pierced my dick.
> ...


Dicks


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> Your mom is a bad speller


Your dad is a good fo gerer


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Your dad is a good *fo gerer*


lol what?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit I've kinda been on and off myself. So if you're not almost daily then you really get lost on wtf is going on around here. There are more socks than I know what to do with. Im not even sure who is who anymore smh.
> 
> Am I a sock? I don't think so, but at this point, who the fuck knows?


I had never even heard of internet sock puppets until I came to RIU. 
They do have patterns. Not too hard to connect the dots if you've got an eye for detail.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit I've kinda been on and off myself. So if you're not almost daily then you really get lost on wtf is going on around here. There are more socks than I know what to do with. Im not even sure who is who anymore smh.
> 
> Am I a sock? I don't think so, but at this point, who the fuck knows?


Im totally a sock I just forgot who's, I used to be some guy with a shark for an avatar It was like God and Loss or Guarding Haus or Garden Boss or something.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I had never even heard of internet sock puppets until I came to RIU.
> They do have patterns. Not too hard to connect the dots if you've got an eye for detail.


Word. I'm pretty good at spotting them. But since I'm not active like I used to be I don't keep up with them.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thats how it was here around 5am... then around 8ish the sun came out and stayed out


The Sun's still MIA around here.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> DSM 2 was the classic, ha ha, and 6 is being worked on LOL


Thank God for that. And I will have to check out 2 and 1.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol what?


Forager I think

I may be wrong


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

Not to be a dick, but Andrea Constand looks like Steven Tyler's and Richard Simmons' transgender lovechild. Like, not even trying to judge, but tell me you don't see it:

   

Not trying to make a rape joke, but seriously, Bill Cosby, if you're going to get convicted of sexual assault, have some goddamned standards. Make it count or something, fuck.. Like, was she really worth dying in prison over?

I don't know whether to become mighty or walk this way.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

Sorry for being a chauvinist pig, but fuck, man..

On the real, though, hope she's coping well, and hope his ass rots.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

Steven Tyler (from Aerosmith):


Richard Simmons ('80s aerobics dude):


Agree/Disagree?


----------



## ovo (Jun 6, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Andrea Constand


Is her appearance more important than her rape to you?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

ovo said:


> Is her appearance more important than her rape to you?


Of course not, and I certainly didn't say nor intend to indicate that it is.

She just really does look like some kind of Richard Simmons and Steven Tyler hybrid clone. I was just making a joke at her expense. Probably a bit more insensitive than I intended. 

I make inappropriate jokes all the time; pretty much desensitized to everything. My girl gets on my ass all the time for making really dark jokes. Pretty sure it's an Army thing.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

http://www.inthearenafitness.com/index.php/why-veterans-have-dark-humor


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2017)

@ovo

Not excusing my insensitivity, just so you understand:

"The 3D realization that occurs from having witnessed someone dying right before you can either shut you down, or wake you up, and for some, it does neither because they’re emotionally disconnected from it all. They have to be in order to still function normally in an environment where every day death is a large factor.

How do we adjust? We laugh. We have to laugh or we will go crazy, but what makes us laugh? The dirtiest most disgusting jokes you can imagine. Why? Because it’s a defense mechanism, so we grow so emotionally calloused that at times, it becomes difficult to experience every day normal emotions. We have to relate to something just as hideous and attempt to see the comedy in it. It’s the same way we deal with the hell we go through. If you don’t learn to laugh, you’ll go crazy. The dirtier and more disgusting the joke, the more likely we are to still feel some form of humor stir within our minds. If we didn’t laugh, we would feel nothing.

...

Holidays become normal days. Birthdays don’t mean as much; instead, the dates of certain firefights, or the deaths of brothers and sisters take their place with much more deeper meaning. We don’t laugh at the small jokes with no true meaning. We don’t smile too often at the little things in life being that once you’ve seen the realities of what war and life are all about; it leaves you with the realization of just how disgusting and barbaric human beings can be.

Why do we laugh? Why is our humor so off color and misunderstood by civilians, because if we didn’t laugh, we’d be crying in fits of rage.

We laugh to adapt. Our humor is dark and almost always misunderstood. We don’t inwardly mean it, but sometimes it’s the only way we can feel anything."

If it puts it more into perspective, I'm also stupid-high.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ohh that's so sexy. You know how to woa a fellow.


Honey you should see my blower


----------



## ovo (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Probably a bit more insensitive than I intended.
> 
> I make inappropriate jokes all the time; pretty much desensitized to everything.


I was attempting awareness, not to humiliate you or anyone.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @ovo
> 
> Not excusing my insensitivity, just so you understand:
> 
> ...


I frankly think that whatever helps you to survive the fucking horror of the battlefield has to be a positive thing and no civilian has the right to judge. 
Meanwhile I think we need a "naked picture of yourself thread" and you need to get the ball(s) rolling. 
Funny the things that cross my mind when I'm drinking.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Honey you should see my blower


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Thank God for that. And I will have to check out 2 and 1.


You'll find it's nothing special. It's just what you are first exposed to that feels like home


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You'll find it's nothing special. It's just what you are first exposed to that feels like home


I was unfortunately never formally exposed to Tawny Kitaen in person. . .
But would have loved to have been.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was unfortunately never formally exposed to Tawny Kitaen in person. . .
> But would have loved to have been.
> 
> View attachment 3956555


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

She apparently beat her baseball player husband and was found with 15gs of cocaine in her home. That chick's a boss.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 7, 2017)

Sounds like she really knew how to party! Damn she was hot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was unfortunately never formally exposed to Tawny Kitaen in person. . .
> But would have loved to have been.
> 
> View attachment 3956555


I think I read that Tawny is bat shit crazy now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> She apparently beat her baseball player husband and was found with 15gs of cocaine in her home. That chick's a boss.





Chunky Stool said:


> I think I read that Tawny is bat shit crazy now.



I would prefer to remember her from the "New WKRP" days when she was in her prime.

Talk about a couple of party poopers.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @ovo
> 
> Not excusing my insensitivity, just so you understand:
> 
> ...


How many confirmed kills do you have?


----------



## ovo (Jun 7, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> How many confirmed kills do you have?


Are you talking mosquitoes and flys? I'd like to take out every mosquito on the planet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> How many confirmed kills do you have?


how many jews died in the holocaust?


----------



## RealisticMTA-8 (Jun 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> how many jews died in the holocaust?





UncleBuck said:


> hitler was actually competent.





UncleBuck said:


> hitler was at least competent.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2017)

RealisticMTA-8 said:


> (triggered by buck)


i must have hurt you terribly.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 7, 2017)

ovo said:


> Are you talking mosquitoes and flys? I'd like to take out every mosquito on the planet.


Do you mean like to lunch?


----------



## RealisticMTA-8 (Jun 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i must have hurt you terribly.


That's not possible.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I think I read that Tawny is bat shit crazy now.


She's a redhead it's just part of what makes us 'intriguing'


----------



## Bareback (Jun 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> She's a redhead it's just part of what makes us 'intriguing'


Ohh I love a redhead .

It's like I'll be working my game , and everything is going smoothly. And then all of a sudden " BAM " bat shit crazy. WTF . I end up bleeding ,ass wooped , laid and confused . ( 1 out of 4 ain't bad )


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ohh I love a redhead .
> 
> It's like I'll be working my game , and everything is going smoothly. And then all of a sudden " BAM " bat shit crazy. WTF . I end up bleeding ,ass wooped , laid and confused . ( 1 out of 4 ain't bad )


I've certainly never been boring  Also love a man who appreciates a challenge ha ha!


----------



## Bareback (Jun 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I've certainly never been boring  Also love a man who appreciates a challenge ha ha!


Ohh yeah that's me alright. 
For some reason I end up in the weirdest challenges . Like mountain climbing , for instance, I get through over a cliff and have to climb back up.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> She's a redhead it's just part of what makes us 'intriguing'


Aww...ur a ginger too? We need a ginger thread now. Ima have to find some early pix before all my hair turned. I miss my red beard the most.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Aww...ur a ginger too? We need a ginger thread now. Ima have to find some early pix before all my hair turned. I miss my red beard the most.


I'm half ginger. Lots of red in the beard...


----------



## Bareback (Jun 7, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Aww...ur a ginger too? We need a ginger thread now. Ima have to find some early pix before all my hair turned. I miss my red beard the most.


I know the feeling all my shit is going gray . The first gray hair I found on my balls I was like WTF , then I pulled it out and now my balls are almost bald. Lol

Ohh wait I've said to much.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Aww...ur a ginger too? We need a ginger thread now. Ima have to find some early pix before all my hair turned. I miss my red beard the most.


Once upon a time I was. But as we age you know. My hair is now violet, from a bottle! LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Once upon a time I was. But as we age you know. My hair is now violet, from a bottle! LOL


Matching carpet?


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Steven Tyler (from Aerosmith):
> View attachment 3956345
> 
> Richard Simmons ('80s aerobics dude):
> ...


I'll take Howard stern for $800 Alex.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I'll take Howard stern for $800 Alex.
> 
> View attachment 3956920
> View attachment 3956921


Fucking dead on.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Matching carpet?


Nah it's not violet


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Nah it's not violet


Dang. 
That would be gnarly...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dang.
> That would be gnarly...


ill dye my pubes and send you a pic


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

srh88 said:


> ill dye my pubes and send you a pic


Chartreuse is sexy!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

There's always 'green pumpkin'. 

Or as fishermen call it 'gonorrhea green'...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2017)

srh88 said:


> ill dye my pubes and send you a pic


That I'd like to see!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm in a gouda mooda so here's a penis pic for youda:
EDIT -- too big (that's what she said)


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm in a gouda mooda so here's a penis pic for youda:
> View attachment 3957255


Dick cheeze, yum


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Dick cheeze, yum


That's good! 
I should have started a new thread...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That I'd like to see!


Not me


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Not me


Yeahhhhh right


----------



## 420God (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 11, 2017)

So that's how God walked on water...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2017)

420God said:


>


So which one of those guys is Judas Iscariot?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 11, 2017)

A lot of testosterone on that boat.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> A lot of testosterone on that boat.


Amen and god's best of all the hunks, yum


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> So which one of those guys is Judas Iscariot?


LOL I read this and think, "Wait, it's a boat not a chariot..." I obviously have to start wearing my glasses a LOT more.


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 23, 2017)

me and the wife on vacation last week in florida, deal was i got a week in colorado she got a week at the beach


----------



## Karah (Jul 23, 2017)

My sister told me, "girls who have purple hair are hoes."


----------



## neosapien (Jul 23, 2017)

I picked up a new side job on the weekends…


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> View attachment 3982965 My sister told me, "girls who have purple hair are hoes."


Some one should tell that to the old hag that works at my local wally world.
She just looks scary.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2017)

the real me....


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 25, 2017)

Raced Englishtown nj. This weekend, got home late and in to work early.. this is maybe 5 mins after walking in the door already passed out..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 31, 2017)

Colonoscopy this morning after a rough night of drinking poison that makes you shit your guts out. And gag a little

Only now, you have to do it twice with smaller amounts. In total, had to drink 96 oz. of fluid that included two 16 oz. of water following each 16 oz. of their poisonous mixture.

They send pics home with you now, so you can study the 2 little polyps they found and removed. I wonder if the little film crew they send in there adds to the rising medical expense?


----------



## ovo (Jul 31, 2017)

Wow, i feel like i know this guy better now


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Colonoscopy this morning after a rough night of drinking poison that makes you shit your guts out. And gag a little
> 
> Only now, you have to do it twice with smaller amounts. In total, had to drink 96 oz. of fluid that included two 16 oz. of water following each 16 oz. of their poisonous mixture.
> 
> ...


Let me know the path they return on those polyps. Your cecum appendix looks stellar! Best of all was that bowel prep you did! Stellar job


----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2017)

I've swallowed the camera twice now, once with a whole room full of visiting doctors.
No way am I lying there with my nutsack in the wind. If Imy arse wants to kill me then so be it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 31, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Colonoscopy this morning after a rough night of drinking poison that makes you shit your guts out. And gag a little
> 
> Only now, you have to do it twice with smaller amounts. In total, had to drink 96 oz. of fluid that included two 16 oz. of water following each 16 oz. of their poisonous mixture.
> 
> ...


I feel ya man, that was the worst shit I ever drank!! I figured I would chug it down and be done with it.. man was I wrong, bout half way through it was coming out both ends.hope all is well with the polyps..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Let me know the path they return on those polyps. Your cecum appendix looks stellar! Best of all was that bowel prep you did! Stellar job


The last time I had it done, I was so hungry the day before I called them and asked if I could have 1 beer. And the nurse said OK!

This time, they said don't ask for a beer like you did last time. They must have noted it in my file.

They didn't mention weed, I was pretty stoned drinking that horrible junk.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 31, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The last time I had it done, I was so hungry the day before I called them and asked if I could have 1 beer. And the nurse said OK!
> 
> This time, they said don't ask for a beer like you did last time. They must have noted it in my file.


Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2017)

ANC said:


> I've swallowed the camera twice now, once with a whole room full of visiting doctors.
> No way am I lying there with my nutsack in the wind. If Imy arse wants to kill me then so be it.


LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Raced Englishtown nj. This weekend, got home late and in to work early.. this is maybe 5 mins after walking in the door already passed out..
> View attachment 3984216


 Is that the girl with the longer second toe?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The last time I had it done, I was so hungry the day before I called them and asked if I could have 1 beer. And the nurse said OK!
> 
> This time, they said don't ask for a beer like you did last time. They must have noted it in my file.
> 
> They didn't mention weed, I was pretty stoned drinking that horrible junk.


You just shot one of my pet theories, anything can be tasty with enough pot on board!! Oh no my life is shattered!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Is that the girl with the longer second toe?


I think it's the one that likes to be choked. Hard to keep the many and varied women of Indagrow straight


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I think it's the one that likes to be choked. Hard to keep the many and varied women of Indagrow straight


LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 31, 2017)

ANC said:


> I've swallowed the camera twice now, once with a whole room full of visiting doctors.
> No way am I lying there with my nutsack in the wind. If Imy arse wants to kill me then so be it.


It's easy once you get into the endoscopy room. Great drugs, you don't remember a thing and they wake you up fast.

Then they tell you not to drive the rest of the day. I told them I wanted to go to my daughter's house less than a mile away.

They said, 'you can walk or ride a bicycle'.

If one shouldn't drive, how would a bicycle be safe? I didn't bother asking, I just wanted to walk outside knowing I dodged another bullet at age 63. Sooner or later, they're gonna get me.

But not today.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 31, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's easy once you get into the endoscopy room. Great drugs, you don't remember a thing and they wake you up fast.
> 
> Then they tell you not to drive the rest of the day. I told them I wanted to go to my daughter's house less than a mile away.
> 
> ...


I could have totally driven home, GF wouldn't let me.. but I could have. Bout 40miles.. lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2017)

I can't wait till I'm old enough to have a camera stuck up my ass. Quick question, is rubbing your junk while they go to town with the camera frowned upon? In other words , can I blatantly masterbate during the procedure or do I have to play it off?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I can't wait till I'm old enough to have a camera stuck up my ass. Quick question, is rubbing your junk while they go to town with the camera frowned upon? In other words , can I blatantly masterbate during the procedure or do I have to play it off?


20 - 25 yrs. and they'll suggest it.

Maybe by then, they can make the damn stuff taste better. 

I had to pay $225 this time. The last couple times it was totally covered.

(But I didn't get pics the 1st couple times, the camera crew has to make a living too.)


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Let me know the path they return on those polyps. Your cecum appendix looks stellar! Best of all was that bowel prep you did! *Stellar job*


No shit!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> No shit!


You're always on top of everything, I like the way you think!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 20 - 25 yrs. and they'll suggest it.
> 
> Maybe by then, they can make the damn stuff taste better.
> 
> ...


You can find better deals on craigslist.... I'd rather get a camera up the butt then a catheder down the pee hole.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You can find better deals on craigslist.... I'd rather get a camera up the butt then a catheder down the pee hole.


Me and my pee hole agree 100%..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You can find better deals on craigslist.... I'd rather get a camera up the butt then a catheder down the pee hole.


The top 2 most cringe worthy things I've seen on the internet:

1. porn involving 'sounding'
2. an e-bay add selling a Volkswagen for $75,000, but the kidney was free


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You can find better deals on craigslist.... I'd rather get a camera up the butt then a catheder down the pee hole.


Those pee hole cathedrals are urinal Gothic


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Those pee hole cathedrals are urinal Gothic


The classical spelling is Sonde


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The classical spelling is Sonde


Named after the classic, yet obscure French composer, Pierre Sonde?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Named after the classic, yet obscure French composer, Pierre Sonde?


Like I would know shit about frogs! I thought you knew me better 

Edit: I meant that in the most obscure Horatio Hornblower way


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2017)

Ahh, but I do 
feints within feints within feints


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Named after the classic, yet obscure French composer, Pierre Sonde?


I thought it was the Mongolian explorer and resource relocation specialist, Erdene Sonde. He used his bladder to smuggle small items of high value.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Ahh, but I do
> feints within feints within feints


Now I'm going to go take some Benadryl!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I thought it was the Mongolian explorer and resource relocation specialist, Erdene Sonde. He used his bladder to smuggle small items of high value.


The must have been mass/value ratio cause of the human bladder size


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The must have been mass/value ratio cause of the human bladder size


Pros do a sphincter clearance check before committing to a contract.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The must have been mass/value ratio cause of the human bladder size


perfect blue diamonds?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> perfect blue diamonds?


you Hope


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> perfect blue diamonds?


If I have to f'n cath someone it better for at least these


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> you Hope


More likely than a moussaieff in the shorts


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> More likely than a moussaieff in the shorts


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> More likely than a moussaieff in the shorts


Those French always moussing their shorts


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2017)

LOL


----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Me and my pee hole agree 100%..


Doctor said, we can probably fix your back by fusing a few vertebra, first thing I asked was, does it involve a catheter, when he said yes, I told him to fuck off.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 1, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Is that the girl with the longer second toe?


No this is the one with the longer third toe..keep up


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Kcbscrogger (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3988331


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2017)

You know what they say about men with short fingers...


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> You know what they say about men with short fingers...


what do they say abiut men with shor fingers


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2017)

They have nothing to make up for it with.

If it is any consolation, in Afrikaans having long fingers means you steal.


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> They have nothing to make up for it with.


i dont get it but then again im not high


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2017)

Go smoke something.


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> Go smoke something.


i wish havent smoked for like 5 months im around weeks from harvest fuck im gunna be ripped


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2017)

Lol, I smoke mids and grow high shelf. Fucking ironic life, but those are the sacrifices I need to make at the moment.


----------



## giglewigle (Aug 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> Lol, I smoke mids and grow high shelf. Fucking ironic life, but those are the sacrifices I need to make at the moment.


lol whatever u gotta do when i had a dealer id go thru a half in 4 days id pretty mutch if i had weed i was stoned then he got busted the one time i have a dealer thats cool fml lol all i can say is any one who says weed is adictive is fucken retarded the 1st month sucked but at this point i rekon ill be able 2 be patient enough to dry and cure it properly bout 4 weeks to go


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> spank bank pic of Bob removed for privacy reasons


Welcome back Bob! 

I found that picture surprisingly easy to masturbate to.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> lol whatever u gotta do when i had a dealer id go thru a half in 4 days id pretty mutch if i had weed i was stoned then he got busted the one time i have a dealer thats cool fml lol all i can say is any one who says weed is adictive is fucken retarded the 1st month sucked but at this point i rekon ill be able 2 be patient enough to dry and cure it properly bout 4 weeks to go


i heard smoking crack corrects grammar. you should try it


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i heard smoking crack corrects grammar. you should try it


But does it correct pedophilia?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> But does it correct pedophilia?


Good question for giggles26


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 2, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good question for giggles26


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Let me know the path they return on those polyps.


They just called today and gave me the thumbs up, no cancer .

Girl said, see you in 5 to 7 years unless you have a problem.

Joint worthy news, now I can get back to work.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They just called today and gave me the thumbs up, no cancer .
> 
> Girl said, see you in 5 to 7 years unless you have a problem.
> 
> Joint worthy news, now I can get back to work.


Very good news! Congratulations, thanks for letting me know


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

Check out this drunken ugly mother fucker
View attachment 4004727
What a fucking loser ^^^^^


----------



## Bareback (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Check out this drunken ugly mother fucker
> View attachment 4004727
> What a fucking loser am i rite?


Drunken possibly
Ugly subjective
Loser not even close


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 4004731


That guy looks like an older jim carrey


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

I have this dvd^^^ such good shit with all the extras


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That guy looks like an older jim carrey


That's Darwin.


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 7, 2017)

took me from 7dec05 till today to lose 100 pounds.
i was a steroided out bastard back then now just a conditioned old skinny fart
pic of me hiking last week


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 7, 2017)

wascaptain said:


> took me from 7dec05 till today to lose 100 pounds.
> i was a steroided out bastard back then now just a conditioned old skinny fart
> pic of me hiking last week


still vascular as hell man,looking good!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 7, 2017)

wascaptain said:


> took me from 7dec05 till today to lose 100 pounds.
> i was a steroided out bastard back then now just a conditioned old skinny fart
> pic of me hiking last week


great job!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 7, 2017)

wascaptain said:


> took me from 7dec05 till today to lose 100 pounds.
> i was a steroided out bastard back then now just a conditioned old skinny fart
> pic of me hiking last week


You look like you still pack a hell of a punch. How much did you bench?


----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2017)

wascaptain said:


> took me from 7dec05 till today to lose 100 pounds.
> i was a steroided out bastard back then now just a conditioned old skinny fart
> pic of me hiking last week


I'll take the last person you want to get into a bar fight with for 1000 Alex.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2017)

wascaptain said:


> took me from 7dec05 till today to lose 100 pounds.
> i was a *steroided* out bastard back then now just a conditioned old skinny fart
> pic of me hiking last week


You look great! Please get an MRI of your head. You have done so much work you owe that to yourself.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 8, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I'll take the last person you want to get into a bar fight with for 1000 Alex.


no kiddin'


----------



## Stroker (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 8, 2017)

Stroker said:


> View attachment 4007376


----------



## Stroker (Sep 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4007394


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 8, 2017)

Stroker said:


> View attachment 4007398


----------



## Stroker (Sep 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4007401


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 11, 2017)

Intruder Alert!
 
Naw, it's just me.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Karah (Sep 19, 2017)

Meow


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 19, 2017)

Karah said:


> Meow View attachment 4013014


mmmmmm. Dusty Rose nipple nodules.


----------



## Karah (Sep 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> mmmmmm. Dusty Rose nipple nodules.


There's only one person on this whole forum that can confirm or deny my dusty rose colored nipples....all else is hearsay 

Edit- okay okay. There's two people. I'll own it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 19, 2017)

Karah said:


> There's only one person on this whole forum that can confirm or deny my dusty rose colored nipples....all else is hearsay


That's funny. I've been told by at least 3 members they've seen them. I have a feeling I know which 2 are lying. LOL


----------



## Karah (Sep 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That's funny. I've been told by at least 3 members they've seen them. I have a feeling I know which 2 are lying. LOL


Lmao. Someone told me yesterday, someone else, cough cough sf, said I sent them nudes. 

ROFL. NO.


----------



## Karah (Sep 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Where the fuck are your nipples at?


I deleted my comment but THIS.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Where the fuck are your nipples at?


So little time, so many warsocks.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2017)

J710 said:


> yall ugly asf


How many dix can you fit in your mouth Abe?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> How many dix can you fit in your mouth Abe?


Damn, I'm fucking up. I forgot to ask that. I was just so curious about that butthole.


----------



## Karah (Sep 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was just so curious about that butthole.


Same.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn, I'm fucking up. I forgot to ask that. I was just so curious about that butthole.


It probably looks like an exploded hot pocket


----------



## Bareback (Sep 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> It probably looks like an exploded hot pocket


Ham and cheese


----------



## Karah (Sep 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ham and cheese


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Karah (Sep 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4013079


Gross as fuck.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 19, 2017)

Karah said:


> Gross as fuck.


Busted


----------



## Stroker (Sep 19, 2017)

Its all ways nice to see sexy women!!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 19, 2017)

Karah said:


> Lmao. Someone told me yesterday, someone else, cough cough sf, said I sent them nudes.
> 
> ROFL. NO.


I have never claimed that you sent me nudes. But while we're on topic, why have you never sent me nudes?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 19, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I have never claimed that you sent me nudes. But while we're on topic, why have you never sent me nudes?


Super-smooth segue


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Super-smooth segue


Slid in there so smoothly I almost missed it until I saw your reply.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2017)

Beer C-section?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I have never claimed that you sent me nudes. But while we're on topic, why have you never sent me nudes?





tyler.durden said:


> Super-smooth segue


----------



## Karah (Sep 19, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I have never claimed that you sent me nudes. But while we're on topic, why have you never sent me nudes?


I've been claimed


----------



## Bareback (Sep 19, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I have never claimed that you sent me nudes. But while we're on topic, why have you never sent me nudes?


I'm guilty of claiming @Karah sent me nudes , but in my defense I was mostly drunk, and I kinda thought that it was a common lie ( like when those folks in the noob section say they grow dank ass weed ) and now I'm mostly sober and totally regretting lying ( is anyone buying this ). Ohh the shame, actually I'm just glad I didn't send her nudes ..... Ahh wait @Karah I didn't send you nudes did I ?


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I'm guilty of claiming @Karah sent me nudes , but in my defense I was mostly drunk, and I kinda thought that it was a common lie ( like when those folks in the noob section say they grow dank ass weed ) and now I'm mostly sober and totally regretting lying ( is anyone buying this ). Ohh the shame, actually I'm just glad I didn't send her nudes ..... Ahh wait @Karah I didn't send you nudes did I ?


Ahh the alcohol.. lol


----------



## Bareback (Sep 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Ahh the alcohol.. lol


And I have the headache to prove it . I was sweating buckets today . I guess I deserved it.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 19, 2017)

Karah said:


> I've been claimed


That's 27.9 grams of WEAK.


----------



## Karah (Sep 19, 2017)

neosapien said:


> That's 27.9 grams of WEAK.


He sent nudes first tho. What was I supposed to do?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2017)

Karah said:


> He sent nudes first tho. What was I supposed to do?


The plot thickens! LOL


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 19, 2017)

Karah said:


> He sent nudes first tho. What was I supposed to do?


That's right. It would have been rude not to respond in kind


----------



## neosapien (Sep 19, 2017)

Karah said:


> He sent nudes first tho. What was I supposed to do?


Oh really, it's that easy. brb....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 19, 2017)

I sent Karah a picture of my penis. Well, a drawing...
Pretty sure I already posted this. But I feel the attention to detail deserved another post. I don't want ANYONE to miss out on the wonders of my glorious golden jizzrod


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I sent Karah a picture of my penis. Well, a drawing...View attachment 4013249
> Pretty sure I already posted this. But I feel the attention to detail deserved another post. I don't want ANYONE to miss out on the wonders of my glorious golden jizzrod


were you rolling joints with the corner of your dick pic? if so don't be greedy pass it here. I'll smoke that pole.


----------



## Karah (Sep 20, 2017)

Alter egos with trashy, nappy $4 pink wig. I'll name her cantina; she's got that fire booty.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I sent Karah a picture of my penis. Well, a drawing...View attachment 4013249
> Pretty sure I already posted this. But I feel the attention to detail deserved another post. I don't want ANYONE to miss out on the wonders of my glorious golden jizzrod


Nice dick bro....fuck I hope sunshine don't see this, I'm sure he'll understand tho


----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Nice dick bro....fuck I hope sunshine don't see this, I'm sure he'll understand tho


I'll never make a bet with you.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 21, 2017)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4014198


you must get all the pussy


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Nice dick bro....fuck I hope sunshine don't see this, I'm sure he'll understand tho


What the fuck! Dude, why are you here right now? You still owe me some days, I think its only fair that you start from the beginning again.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> What the fuck! Dude, why are you here right now? You still owe me some days, I think its only fair that you start from the beginning again.


and now hes gone..........


----------



## neosapien (Sep 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4013444 Alter egos with trashy, nappy $4 pink wig. I'll name her cantina; she's got that fire booty.


Does your alter ego have any nudes?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

srh88 said:


> and now hes gone..........


He'll be back in a week, acting like he kept his end of the deal.


neosapien said:


> Does your alter ego have any nudes?


Isn't that a guy? Look at the peach fuzz on that upper lip.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Sep 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> He'll be back in a week, acting like he kept his end of the deal.
> 
> Isn't that a guy? Look at the peach fuzz on that upper lip.


Looks like a nail biter too!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

Kcbscrogger said:


> Looks like a nail biter too!


Ugly ass man hands. Even my hands are prettier then that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4013444 Alter egos with trashy, nappy $4 pink wig. I'll name her cantina; she's got that fire booty.


Show me your cock, bro.


----------



## Karah (Sep 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Show me your cock, bro.


You'd get jealous.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> You'd get jealous.


 put it in my pretty hand, homie.


----------



## Karah (Sep 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4014361 put it in my pretty hand, homie.


Here yah go.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Isn't that a guy? Look at the peach fuzz on that upper lip.


Maybe, the question still stands…


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> Here yah go. View attachment 4014363


What do you eat for breakfast, nails? Honestly, Your transformation looks fairly legit. Next time you try to convince people you're not a guy, leave your hands out of the picture.....


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Maybe, the question still stands…


He looks passable when he shaves.


----------



## Karah (Sep 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> What do you eat for breakfast, nails?


Cereal


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> Cereal


The fuck kinda breakfast is that? Breakfast is the most important meal of the day, you need meat, eggs, cheese and chile peppers to fuel up.


----------



## Karah (Sep 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> The fuck kinda breakfast is that? Breakfast is the most important meal of the day, you need meat, eggs, cheese and chile peppers to fuel up.


I suck I'm sorry.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> The fuck kinda breakfast is that? Breakfast is the most important meal of the day, you need meat, eggs, cheese and chile peppers to fuel up.


Chorizo, breakfast of champions


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> I suck I'm sorry.


Nah, you are depriving yourself and shortening your life quality. Meat, meat lots of protein and side of aggression to start the day.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 21, 2017)

I just supplement that with coffee and cocaine.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> Cereal


I'm not trying to put you down or make you sad or anything like that, I'm really not. I feel bad now, sorry dude. Live your life however you want, it's none of my buisness......


----------



## Karah (Sep 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm not trying to put you down or make you sad or anything like that, I'm really not. I feel bad now, sorry dude. Live your life however you want, it's none of my buisness......


I'm really sad now. You hurt my feelings.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

Since we're talking about breakfast, I wanna throw machaca into the conversation. With some tomatoe onion and egg, fucken bomb


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> I'm really sad now. You hurt my feelings.


Get over it, fucker.


----------



## Karah (Sep 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Get over it, fucker.


I'm over it. I'm just going to sit in the corner and eat cereal with my man hands.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Since we're talking about breakfast, I wanna throw machaca into the conversation. With some tomatoe onion and egg, fucken bombView attachment 4014366


Menudo for the crudo, mijo


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 21, 2017)

I skip breakfast and opt for 3 cups of coffee instead. 

Is that bad?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> I'm over it. I'm just going to sit in the corner and eat cereal with my man hands.


Can we get back to the part where you said you suck? Please tell me more


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I skip breakfast and opt for 3 cups of coffee instead.
> 
> Is that bad?


Not if a half pack of ciggies is included


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Not if a half pack of ciggies is included


2 joints instead of the cigs...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 2 joints instead of the cigs...


LOL


----------



## MarWan (Sep 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> Here yah go. View attachment 4014363


 your eyes are beautiful


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 21, 2017)

MarWan said:


> your eyes are beautiful


so is her butthole.


----------



## MarWan (Sep 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> so is her butthole.


I'm afraid she might have some hair around that area, since some member mentioned she had some hair on her lip.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Sep 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> so is her butthole.


"Stretched" butthole. Stretched, in fact, to the exact same diameter as my stretched butthole. She knows why.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 22, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> "Stretched" butthole. Stretched, in fact, to the exact same diameter as my stretched butthole. She knows why.


Because I put my penis in both your butts?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Sep 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Because I put my penis in both your butts?


I said stretched. S T R E T C H E D.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 2 joints instead of the cigs...


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2017)

I skip breakfast everyday to keep my girlish figure, speaking of girlish fingers don't let the bird get ya down @Karah he's just remembering the Alamo. I will admit your eyes are the best feature I've seen so far...


----------



## Karah (Sep 22, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I skip breakfast everyday to keep my girlish figure, speaking of girlish fingers don't let the bird get ya down @Karah he's just remembering the Alamo. I will admit your eyes are the best feature I've seen so far...


Someone shat in his chorizo burrito last night


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> you must get all the pussy


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2017)

abadwish said:


> View attachment 4014717


You're very talented


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2017)

Karah said:


> Someone shat in his chorizo burrito last night


I thought you were a guy scamming my boys for dick picks..... if you are, fuck you. If you're not, I'm sorry, my mistake.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2017)

They just get so excited, it's easy for someone to take advantage of them. 




*Not on my watch!*


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2017)

abadwish said:


> messahe me fir mdma faggot.
> 
> my orders all go out tuesday
> 
> ...


Fuck lebron james...


----------



## Karah (Sep 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I thought you were a guy scamming my boys for dick picks..... if you are, fuck you. If you're not, I'm sorry, my mistake.


My hands are actually super small and yes, I bite my nails, nervous habit I'm not a dude lol. I've cammed up on tc with some of these people.


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2017)

Looks like a new Tsunami of socks is blowing in.


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2017)

Karah said:


> My hands are actually super small and yes, I bite my nails, nervous habit I'm not a dude lol. I've cammed up on tc with some of these people.


Bypassing pm and going straight to live brown eye sharing is a bold move.

Will you be on tonight ?


----------



## Karah (Sep 22, 2017)

lokie said:


> Bypassing pm and going straight to live brown eye sharing is a bold move.
> 
> Will you be on tonight ?


Lol perhaps.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 22, 2017)

I'll be on wearing leather chaps, no panties.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 22, 2017)

Karah said:


> My hands are actually super small and yes, I bite my nails, nervous habit I'm not a dude lol. I've cammed up on tc with some of these people.


All this talk makes me think of the Seinfeld episode. 
And for the record, Karah is a chick and she's pretty fuckin cool.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I said stretched. S T R E T C H E D.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'll be on wearing leather chaps, no panties.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'll be on wearing leather chaps, no panties.


False advertising.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2017)

neosapien said:


> False advertising.


Yeah! After that build up it was quite the let down.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah! After that build up it was quite the let down.


Yeah we didn't get no pantyless chaps, hell we didn't even get a limp noodle!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 23, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah we didn't get no pantyless chaps, hell we didn't even get a limp noodle!


I was on TC chatting away, minding my own business when my wife broke the internet. 

I hadn't even began my show for you guys.


----------



## Karah (Sep 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I was on TC chatting away, minding my own business when my wife broke the internet.
> 
> I hadn't even began my show for you guys.


There's always tonight?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> There's always tonight?


I'll start oiling my butthole now.


----------



## Karah (Sep 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'll start oiling my butthole now.


Same.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'll start oiling my butthole now.


Don't forget to bleach that starfish first.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 23, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't forget to bleach that starfish first.


I prefer the "slightly used" look.


----------



## Karah (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't mean to change the subject and I know I post a lot in this thread...but....

I'm feelin' tf out of myself today. Got that hourglass figure  Stay classy, San Diego


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> I don't mean to change the subject and I know I post a lot in this thread...but....
> 
> I'm feelin' tf out of myself today. Got that hourglass figure  Stay classy, San Diego
> View attachment 4015478


You should come to the BBQ......


----------



## Karah (Sep 23, 2017)

doublejj said:


> You should come to the BBQ......


What BBQ!? Nobody invited me!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> What BBQ!? Nobody invited me!


we have one each fall after harvest.......
https://www.rollitup.org/t/2016-fall-bbq-pig-roast-sat-sun-dec-10th-11th.917787/


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'll start oiling my butthole now.


Use the high shear strength stuff. "Deeper Harder Longer" is a good brand.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> I don't mean to change the subject and I know I post a lot in this thread...but....
> 
> I'm feelin' tf out of myself today. Got that hourglass figure  Stay classy, San Diego
> View attachment 4015478


I'd be seen in public with you, "you have a purty mouth"


----------



## Karah (Sep 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> "you have a purty mouth"


Ahem.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> I don't mean to change the subject and I know I post a lot in this thread...but....
> 
> I'm feelin' tf out of myself today. Got that hourglass figure  Stay classy, San Diego
> View attachment 4015478


That dress does look good on you. It'd look better laying on the floor next to my bed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> Ahem.


You're right. Should have been a separate sentence instead of the comma. Altered the context....sorta


----------



## Karah (Sep 23, 2017)

neosapien said:


> That dress does look good on you. It'd look better laying on the floor next to my bed.


Touché.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> Touché.


I'm planning on giving you a chance to send me a couple pictures of your vagina. I know I hurt your feelings a couple days ago and I'm very sorry. Hopefully me allowing you to send me nudes makes up for the damage I caused....


----------



## Karah (Sep 23, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm planning on giving you a chance to send me a couple pictures of your vagina. I know I hurt your feelings a couple days ago and I'm very sorry. Hopefully me allowing you to send me nudes makes up for the damage I caused....


How thoughtful.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2017)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4017800


Lol. ass gaskets too. you cater to the high maintenance growers.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 27, 2017)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4017800


Dont forget to wash your hands in the sink bro! Should be a bar of pink soap in there


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2017)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4024861


Hey JJ, how stable are those large flat fabric pots, with trees like that? Are the pots anchored? A semi stiff wind will make 15-20 gal pots roll around with mature plants in them over here


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey JJ, how stable are those large flat fabric pots, with trees like that? Are the pots anchored? A semi stiff wind will make 15-20 gal pots roll around with mature plants in them over here


we just had 60mph winds & the plants didn't loose a single branch....600gls is a lot of weight


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2017)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4024861


It always takes me a minute to adjust to the fact there are no oranges hanging off them!


----------



## v.s one (Oct 10, 2017)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4017800


 You kind of remind me of this guy.


----------



## Daveindiego (Oct 11, 2017)

Sup.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2017)

DubJJ haha your such a stooge. Haha. Nuk nuk nuk. I was into bathroom selfies about 15 years ago before they got all trendy and shit. That sure is a purty royal flush you got there mate . Appears to be well maintained and equipped with moist wipes! You never cease to amaze me with your style and charm. So damn spankin clean .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2017)

Daveindiego said:


> Sup.
> 
> View attachment 4025333


Is that a wig? Lol


----------



## Daveindiego (Oct 11, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is that a wig? Lol


Rock star hair. Windy day.


----------



## wascaptain (Oct 11, 2017)

yo doublejj.
i see you still have military bearing.......... by removing your cover indoors 

peace bro!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2017)

Daveindiego said:


> Sup.
> 
> View attachment 4025333


Your pic reminded me of Rodney and Knish.

But you had to grow up in 1950's Pittsburgh to know who that was.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Indagrow (Nov 5, 2017)

Wedding bound


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Wedding bound
> View attachment 4038352


Love that your mustache can smile for you, nice stealth approach cutie pie. Your wedding or?


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 5, 2017)

Recreational shooter ....lol All good


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Wedding bound
> View attachment 4038352









so dashing and debonair.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 5, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Wedding bound
> View attachment 4038352


You look like conner mcgregors brother.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2017)

Because someone had to drink it


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4038410
> Because someone had to drink it


Grrrrrr!


----------



## Karah (Nov 5, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Wedding bound
> View attachment 4038352


Mustache rides?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2017)

Karah said:


> Mustache rides?



Hell, yeah! I'll take one, too...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 5, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> View attachment 4038367


Kinda creepy bro.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Kinda creepy bro.


LOL


----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Kinda creepy bro.


Yeah bad timing for that kinda pic


----------



## v.s one (Nov 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4038410
> Because someone had to drink it


Looks peaceful.


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Looks peaceful.


Thank you, it really was a wonderful day. The vineyard has cooled down here and people are no longer thronging the tasting room so my doggy and I shared a sausage and cheese platter in relative silence with a glass of Fleur, a nice rosé, and the local Ravens. My dog wanted to chase a Raven but he controlled himself admirably and was rewarded with to much sausage and cheese LOL


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 5, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you look like one of those alt right nazis.


That's nice. Your body looks like a bag of cats.

Edit: you're a happy father, not everything has to be political I remember a time when you just sold treadmills and where hysterical.. I miss that mean

Ps edit: I feel like this is coming from the hole have anal intercourse with your wife while things heal up thing just understand the political things don't land so maybe go after my weaknesses like my choice in women or profession or even maybe crammed/spelling?


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 5, 2017)

Whom is that person?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 5, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Wedding bound
> View attachment 4038352


In addition to a like button we really need a love button and a fuck you button and a sexy as shit button. Love the stache.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> In addition to a like button we really need a love button and a fuck you button and a sexy as shit button. Love the stache.



I'd use the Fuck You button almost exclusively...


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 5, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> In addition to a like button we really need a love button and a fuck you button and a sexy as shit button. Love the stache.


I could send it to you now


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 6, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I could send it to you now
> View attachment 4038679


That's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me.


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 6, 2017)

I'll take 5 please !




haha


----------



## Karah (Nov 6, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I could send it to you now
> View attachment 4038679


I was certain that was your real stash. I feel cheated.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 6, 2017)

Karah said:


> I was certain that was your real stash. I feel cheated.


It was I just shaved it off. Its 100% authentic free-range indastash


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> It was I just shaved it off. Its 100% authentic free-range indastash


Let the bidding begin!


----------



## lokie (Nov 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Let the bidding begin!








1 case of portable oxygen pillows.

I figure I could sprinkle it around a crime scene to throw the dogs off
and to skew the DNA tests.


----------



## Karah (Nov 6, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> It was I just shaved it off. Its 100% authentic free-range indastash


I’m not going to lie...i kind of want it


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 6, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> I'll take 5 please.
> 
> View attachment 4038764


You remind me of someone...

Someone who was banned a few weeks ago...

Can’t quite put my finger on it...

I’m sure it will come to me though.


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You remind me of someone...
> 
> Someone who was banned a few weeks ago...
> 
> ...





You could almost put your finger on it .. Zoodles.

Won't come to you though ...xo


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 6, 2017)

Karah said:


> I’m not going to lie...i kind of want it


I'll bet a trade of some sort could be worked out .


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You remind me of someone...
> 
> Someone who was banned a few weeks ago...
> 
> ...


Does this shake any memories loose?


----------



## SoOLED (Nov 6, 2017)

Karah said:


> I don't mean to change the subject and I know I post a lot in this thread...but....
> 
> I'm feelin' tf out of myself today. Got that hourglass figure  Stay classy, San Diego
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 6, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> View attachment 4038943
> 
> You could almost put your finger on it .. Zoodles.
> 
> Won't come to you though ...xo


How many times you gonna edit that? Lol. And what’s that tiny little nug supposed to mean?

Zoodles.... someone else has said that before. Mabey it will come to me.


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> How many times you gonna edit that? Lol. And what’s that tiny little nug supposed to mean?
> 
> Zoodles.... someone else has said that before. Mabey it will come to me.




It means it's tiny ... you can have it !


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> View attachment 4038999


Paintball stormtrooper?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> That's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me.


Would you like to see a 52-year-old starfish?


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 6, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> View attachment 4038999



Mr. Bean?


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 6, 2017)

CAPTIAN TRIPLE BEAN


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> View attachment 4039004


Would you like a cuppa tea?


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 6, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Would you like a cuppa tea?


Coffee double double plz ... extra large


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 7, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> Coffee double double plz ... extra large
> 
> View attachment 4039064


........


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4041246
> Film noir lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2017)

That's my Sammy Davis jr look.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That's my Sammy Davis jr look.







I watched this stoner flick and thought of you, some sun and a few pounds. No Homo.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 10, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I watched this stoner flick and thought of you, some sun and a few pounds. No Homo.


 it was such a shitty netflix movie, I still sat through it


----------



## dangledo (Nov 11, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> Coffee double double plz ... extra large
> 
> View attachment 4039064


Thripshit haze?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 11, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Thripshit haze?


Dipshit haze


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 11, 2017)

cut 10 minutes off last years time in this 10k.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 11, 2017)

Here I am. 

Oh, and I’m new here. First post.

*Takes a hit*


----------



## Growan (Nov 11, 2017)

Apparently this is how you do holiday photos these days...


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> View attachment 4041594
> 
> Here I am.
> 
> ...


You giving mustache rides?


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You giving mustache rides?




LOL...depends. For the adventurous female client, I have a number of services available, with reasonable rates.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You giving mustache rides?





Zoom Rabbit said:


> LOL...depends. For the adventurous female client, I have a number of services available, with reasonable rates.


Where's @Gary Goodson?


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Where's @Gary Goodson?


He's probably getting ready to watch Dallas lose


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Where's @Gary Goodson?


I’m not sure if I like where this is headed...


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

How do I like posts? 

I feel like a douchebag if i can’t like posts.


----------



## vostok (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> How do I like posts?
> 
> I feel like a douchebag if i can’t like posts.


You probably don't have enough posts yet. Brand newbies are limited until a minimum post count. I don't know what it is


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> How do I like posts?
> 
> I feel like a douchebag if i can’t like posts.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 12, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> How do I like posts?
> 
> I feel like a douchebag if i can’t like posts.


Describe this " douchebag " and it's purpose.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4042241


 

Do I have to make a certain number of posts before the like function is enabled? Hmm. 

Just for the record, I did like your post.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 12, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> View attachment 4042243
> 
> Do I have to make a certain number of posts before the like function is enabled? Hmm.
> 
> Just for the record, I did like your post.


Yes. How many likes can you fit in your mouth?


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Describe this " douchebag " and it's purpose.


Certainly. The douchebag is a repository for cleansing fluid that can be readily flushed into the vaginal orifice for healthful cleanliness.

I’m totally that thing...


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yes. How many likes can you fit in your mouth?


This is interesting. I’m going with zero, because a like is a thing that doesn’t physically exist.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Nov 12, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Certainly. The douchebag is a repository for cleansing fluid that can be readily flushed into the vaginal office healthful cleanliness.
> 
> I’m totally that thing...


Is this the place where the business is conducted.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Certainly. The douchebag is a repository for cleansing fluid that can be readily flushed into the vaginal orifice for healthful cleanliness.
> 
> I’m totally that thing...


Actually there's a debate about the necessity of that purported 'cleansing' fluid vs beneficial bacterial .....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yes. How many likes can you fit in your mouth?


You're so fresh. And I'd like to admit for the record...All of them!


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Actually there's a debate about the necessity of that purported 'cleansing' fluid vs beneficial bacterial .....


It's a good thing someone is looking out for what's good for the cradle of humanity.
It was not these folks.
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/lysols-vintage-ads-subtly-pushed-women-to-use-its-disinfectant-as-birth-control-218734/


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2017)

lokie said:


> It's a good thing someone is looking out for what's good for the *cradle of humanity*........snip......


You had me at cradle of humanity LOL


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

I forgot why I was here.

*Smokes his pipe*

I’ll just have to sit here and sort it all out.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 13, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I forgot why I was here.
> 
> *Smokes his pipe*
> 
> I’ll just have to sit here and sort it all out.


You were here to post nudes of yourself and/or your mom,girlfriend,wife, sister,cousin,neighbor,gasstationclerk, preacherswife or boss.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> You were here to post nudes of yourself and/or your mom,girlfriend,wife, sister,cousin,neighbor,gasstationclerk, preacherswife or boss.


Nudes of myself: $3
Nudes of myself (cock in picture) : $5
Nudes of mom: Free
Nudes of girlfriend: $3.50
Nudes of wife: $3.50
Nudes of sister: $10
Nudes of sister (pussy in picture) : $15
Nudes of neighbor: $3 to $8, depending on the neighbor
Nudes of gas station clerk: She said no
Preacher’s wife: Free (her website is supported by ads)
Nudes of boss: $1


----------



## neosapien (Nov 13, 2017)

Just pm me all of them. Do you take bit coins?


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

Ha ha! 

Cash only...


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

Mom.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

The gas station clerk.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

The preacher’s wife.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 13, 2017)

I think you're missing the comprehension of a nude.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I think you're missing the comprehension of a nude.
> 
> View attachment 4042694


I assume it’s against the forum guidelines. Still haven’t found those.

To console you, here’s a very naughty dance number by the preacher’s wife:

L




Naked or not, that dance would give a Greek statue a woody.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 13, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4042718


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 13, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I assume it’s against the forum guidelines. Still haven’t found those.


Bottom R/H corner of every page - *terms and rules*


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 13, 2017)

Anyone else have a sudden strong urge to hit themselves in the face with a hatchet?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> View attachment 4042674
> 
> Mom.


Yikes! 
Her stretch marks have stretch marks...


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bottom R/H corner of every page - *terms and rules*


Thanks. 

Looks like just about everything posted here is potentially against the rules. Depends on what offends who...I guess I’ll just stick with common sense.


----------



## jacksmuff (Nov 13, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Looks like just about everything posted here is potentially against the rules. Depends on what offends who...I guess I’ll just stick with common sense.


don't act like your new. how many times you been banned


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> don't act like your new. how many times you been banned


----------



## jacksmuff (Nov 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


>


so how did you come across your user name


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> so how did you come across your user name


It's my old alias from online gaming.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> don't act like your new. how many times you been banned


Brand new to this forum.  I promise.


----------



## jacksmuff (Nov 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's my old alias from online gaming.


I thought it may be random. if it was it would be odd


----------



## jacksmuff (Nov 13, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Brand new to this forum.  I promise.


Haha me also. first day here. hey @UncleBuck touch him


----------



## neosapien (Nov 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bottom R/H corner of every page - *terms and rules*


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> Haha me also. first day here. hey @UncleBuck touch him


 No touching. Very expensive...

LOL. Tell you what; I just went and put my Facebook page on my profile. I live in a legal state, so I don’t have to hide anything. This leaves me free to be a public figure and advocate for the legalization of cannabis. 

That’s about as much disclosure as I can come up with. 

I’m not new to forums. I started with the old Lucasforums website in 1999, and posted there a lot until it went under in 2016. The Mouse bought Star Wars, and the scattered outposts of the Lucas empire withered on the vine.

I’m an occasional poster in many forums, many of them specific to my hobby of collecting antique weapons. I have even, yes...been banned once.  But not from Rollitup.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 13, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I’m an occasional poster in many forums, many of them specific to my hobby of collecting antique weapons.


Can you use a sword?


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Can you use a sword?


Trying to put a video on here to answer your question...


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 14, 2017)

Me when it's time to look at my ladies!


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Can you use a sword?


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


>


Sorry. Wrong video...






Here I am using a sword...to open a beer.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 14, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


>



That's some crazy pussy you have going on there! Only playing I promise. That just proved pavlov's theory! Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 14, 2017)

the fuck is going on here lately?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> the fuck is going on here lately?


I'm not quite sure, but my ignore button is getting a workout.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Anyone else have a sudden strong urge to hit themselves in the face with a hatchet?


I try to direct all hatchet blows externally and we have quite the new crop!


Bob Zmuda said:


> the fuck is going on here lately?


Socks calling out socks? It's an infinite recursion, socks all the way down, crazy. Although I'm starting to think there are far more borderlines, bipolar's and simple attention whores in this world than I ever realized.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 14, 2017)

Lol


Edit: damn that sock got zapped quick 


Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Edit: damn that sock got zapped quick
> ...


I'm pretty pleased with how responsive the mod/management team has been. It's really appreciated.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

All of this talk about socks...

 

LOL. Good morning.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 14, 2017)

@Zoom Rabbit thank you I needed a good laugh. I wish I could've been in on that post musta been a good one!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 14, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Sorry. Wrong video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you a member from another cannabis site? You've posted that video before. Just curious.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Aren't you a member from another cannabis site? You've posted that video before. Just curious.


LOL. Yes, but I don’t visit there anymore. Too PC, too much drama.

I tend to wander out on the edge of things and just be chill. So do you guys, at least from what I’ve seen so far.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 14, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> LOL. Yes, but I don’t visit there anymore. Too PC, too much drama.
> 
> I tend to wander out on the edge of things and just be chill. So do you guys, at least from what I’ve seen so far.


Right. Was that Grasscity? Some of us visited other sites when this one was broken for awhile. That's when I saw your video.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Right. Was that Grasscity? Some of us visited other sites when this one was broken for awhile. That's when I saw your video.


Yeah. Any of you who were regulars there probably know what I’m talking about. This will be the last time I discuss that place here at Rollitup. 

If you recognize things I’ve already posted there, I apologize.  For the rest of this site, all of my stuff is brand new.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 14, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> This will be the last time I discuss that place here at Rollitup.


Well, that's a bit extreme. You were a member there for a long time. But ok.


----------



## lokie (Nov 14, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> LOL. Yes, but I don’t visit there anymore. Too PC,* too much drama.*
> 
> I tend to wander out on the edge of things and just be chill. So do you guys, at least from what I’ve seen so far.


Too much drama? buckle up you're in for a wild ride.






PC? not so much. Drama lol


----------



## neosapien (Nov 14, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> All of this talk about socks...
> 
> View attachment 4043081
> 
> LOL. Good morning.





twistedvinesofbud said:


> @Zoom Rabbit thank you I needed a good laugh. I wish I could've been in on that post musta been a good one!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 14, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


Cloudy with a chance of hot viscous semen storms.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Cloudy with a chance of hot viscous semen storms.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 14, 2017)

neosapien said:


>


----------



## neosapien (Nov 14, 2017)

neosapien said:


>





Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4043185


Imagine if that girl Google searched her image right now lol. We're kind of fucked in the head eh? Lol


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Sorry. Wrong video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should take that sword and cut your grass


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You should take that sword and cut your grass


LOL


----------



## neosapien (Nov 14, 2017)

You should take that sword and


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You should take that sword and cut your grass


No.  

The grass is a sentient species, with culture and technology of its own, you senseless murderer!


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


Shiva’s penis. Very auspicious.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


>


Incorrect, geijin.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Incorrect, geijin.
> 
> View attachment 4043262


You know this from experience?


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You know this from experience?


I know this from study of samurai weapons and traditions. It isn’t something I’ve seen in person.

*Bows*


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2017)

A little DYI project


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4043268 View attachment 4043269
> A little DYI project


Looks sweet! 

You do the handle yourself?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah, blade too. L6 billet and stock removal. Sent it to a place in LA for heat treating after I made it. I'll post a pic tmo of the finished sword and scabbard. I didn't go total Nipponese route with the handle, wrapping ray skin and silk cord stuff, I'm not into fabrics and textiles


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2017)

early scabbard process:


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4043268 View attachment 4043269
> A little DYI project


Hell yeah my brethren.

Sicilians: Always acquiring new methods of killing you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2017)

The tsuba is a cutter blade from some industrial multibladed cutter for cardboard, it's sharp too


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> early scabbard process:
> View attachment 4043277 View attachment 4043278 View attachment 4043279


Now there’s a woodworking project! Looks like you’re doing a pretty good job of reproducing a Japanese scabbard.

I hate the lost scabbard scenario. I’m always coming across naked blades for sale, with no scabbards. There’s a lot I can do with leather and other materials to make a sheath or full scabbard for old bayonets and western swords, but the all wood construction of a Japanese blade is something I haven’t tried before. 

Here’s a child’s talwar from India that I made a scabbard for:

 

It’s constructed from wood and red suede.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> The tsuba is a cutter blade from some industrial multibladed cutter for cardboard, it's sharp too


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Karah (Nov 14, 2017)

.....all happy and shit


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 14, 2017)

Karah said:


> .....all happy and shitView attachment 4043323


Mmmm. Just lovely...


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

Karah said:


> .....all happy and shitView attachment 4043323




Just kidding. Hey howdy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 14, 2017)

lmfao this get's funnier every loop! So sassy!


----------



## lokie (Nov 14, 2017)

^^^


----------



## Karah (Nov 15, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lmfao this get's funnier every loop! So sassy!


It’s literally me to the T. Chubby cheeks and all


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I already hate you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah this guy said he can’t even fit one dick in his mouth. 

Pathetic.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

It is true that I can’t fit a dick in my mouth. 

Plenty of room on my face for pussy, though...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 15, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> It is true that I can’t fit a dick in my mouth.
> 
> Plenty of room on my face for pussy, though...


Gross


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2017)

As promised, 30 inch blade, 13 inch grip


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4043268 View attachment 4043269
> A little DYI project


Nice skills!

 What's the story behind on the display stand (log)? Looks like some history.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Nice skills!
> 
> What's the story behind on the display stand (log)? Looks like some history.


LOL
Actually no story really, it's just a chunk of a pine tree that had pine blister disease, fell and just missed my house about 5 yrs ago. I just grabbed it for the pic to stab the sword into or else it wouldn't stay upright for the pic


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 15, 2017)

Very pretty.
So what's the story behind the old wine bottles?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL
> Actually no story really, it's just a chunk of a pine tree that had pine blister disease, fell and just missed my house about 5 yrs ago. I just grabbed it for the pic to stab the sword into or else it wouldn't stay upright for the pic


Well that's some history, thanks!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Very pretty.
> So what's the story behind the old wine bottles?


Many years ago I started what became an ongoing project, made a porch and began wrapping it around the house, roof first. Anyway I have lots of wine bottles and decided to use them. When I get bored or antsy to do something, I can always evolve the porch.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Many years ago I started what became an ongoing project, made a porch and began wrapping it around the house, roof first. Anyway I have lots of wine bottles and decided to use them. When I get bored or antsy to do something, I can always evolve the porch.View attachment 4043508


Very pretty.
So what's the story behind that empty cigarette pack?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Very pretty.
> So what's the story behind that empty cigarette pack?


LOL. The dog got into a trash bag that wasn't dumped yet, same for that black meat package that he licked clean


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Many years ago I started what became an ongoing project, made a porch and began wrapping it around the house, roof first. Anyway I have lots of wine bottles and decided to use them. When I get bored or antsy to do something, I can always evolve the porch.View attachment 4043508


So what's the story with the green and black hoses running into/out of the porch?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> So what's the story with the green and black hoses running into/out of the porch?


I think old Malt just inadvertently showed us his gas chamber for the enemy combatants.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> As promised, 30 inch blade, 13 inch grip
> View attachment 4043491 View attachment 4043495 View attachment 4043499


That looks awesome, man. 

Does the tang go all the way to that second screw? That would give it enough tenacity to make it combat ready. 

So what’s that yellow stuff oozing out from between the wine bottles? Do they have slime molds where you live?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 15, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> That looks awesome, man.
> 
> Does the tang go all the way to that second screw? That would give it enough tenacity to make it combat ready.
> 
> So what’s that yellow stuff oozing out from between the wine bottles? Do they have slime molds where you live?


Why don’t you send more pm’s crying about how your vagina is bleeding?


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

I just ignored my first member at Rollitup. 

Ha! Ha! So long, fucker.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 15, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I just ignored my first member at Rollitup.
> 
> Ha! Ha! So long, fucker.


Lol you’re the dumbass that everyone will end up ignoring in the long run. 

Like I told you, half of the regulars already have you on ignore. And dislike your constant posting


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> So what's the story with the green and black hoses running into/out of the porch?


The water bib is now inside the former porch, they are still water hoses and drip hoses(controller inside)


Zoom Rabbit said:


> That looks awesome, man.
> 
> Does the tang go all the way to that second screw? That would give it enough tenacity to make it combat ready.
> 
> So what’s that yellow stuff oozing out from between the wine bottles? Do they have slime molds where you live?


Yeah tang goes past the 2nd screw, indeed it is combat ready. The yellow shit is that urethane spray foam insulation/sealer. Seals the spaces between the bottles; UV kills it so in about another year I can brush of the excess with a broom and spray some exterior clear varathane on it


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 15, 2017)

Peep out this disgusting Patton Oswald looking mother fucker


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

Okay, here’s a restoration project of my own. It’s an antique Japanese wakizashi, forged in the late 1500’s. The blade came in all wood shira-saya mountings, and was undoubtedly a war souvenir from World War Two. Many such old blades were confiscated by American troops during the occupation of Japan and wound up back here in the states.

Here is the signature on the blade. The signature is gimei, attributed to Kanemitsu (although the sword can’t actually be made by him, since wakizashi of this type weren’t being forged until the late 1500’s.) The age of the tang and gimei signature are established by the rust in evidence and the style of forging. This is a Bizen school sword from the end of the Warring Period.



I removed the blade from a modern wakizashi of high quality, and adapated those fittings to match my old sword. The old tang was thicker than the new sword, so it was easy to remove material from the mountings for a proper fit.

I also repainted the fittings and scabbard, and made a leather battle cover to fit the modern Japanese sword style.





The handle I re-tied myself. The Navy collar device used for a menuki reflects my service in the Navy reserves.


----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Okay, here’s a restoration project of my own. It’s an antique Japanese wakizashi, forged in the late 1500’s. The blade came in all wood shira-saya mountings, and was undoubtedly a war souvenir from World War Two. Many such old blades were confiscated by American troops during the occupation of Japan and wound up back here in the states.
> 
> Here is the signature on the blade. The signature is gimei, attributed to Kanemitsu (although the sword can’t actually be made by him, since wakizashi of this type weren’t being forged until the late 1500’s.) The age of the tang and gimei signature are established by the rust in evidence and the style of forging. This is a Bizen school sword from the end of the Warring Period.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure when I clicked on this thread it says pictures of yourself.

If you are really into crossing swords thats cool. How about starting a new thread just for your own enjoyment. Thanks.


----------



## MarWan (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> The water bib is now inside the former porch, they are still water hoses and drip hoses(controller inside)
> 
> ...snip.


Great cover story  especially when they still work, not a soul would suspect!


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

lokie said:


> I'm pretty sure when I clicked on this thread it says pictures of yourself.
> 
> If you are really into crossing swords thats cool. How about starting a new thread just for your own enjoyment. Thanks.


Perhaps some other time. I’m just participating in the conversation.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 15, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Perhaps some other time. I’m just participating in the conversation.


Stop posting all your bullshit in this thread. No one cares. No one likes you.

You posted your pic already and I felt violated just looking at it. Serious creepo vibes.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

*Ignore*

Man, what did I do to piss you guys off?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 15, 2017)

Lol you just suck that’s all


We don’t like suck ass lamers around here.



Oh and I know you’re still reading my posts lame ass


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 15, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> *Ignore*
> 
> Man, what did I do to piss you guys off?



You're like the new dude that walks into the party, goes up to each clique and interrupts each conversation taking place. "Hi! I'm a rabbit, look what I can do!!!" People try to be cool saying, 'that's nice...' And go back to the conversation. So you interrupt again with, 'Guys! I can also do this, LOOK!' After so many times, it's just annoying. Most newbs play it cool and start slow with one or two posts here and there, trying to gauge the room and fit in with what's already going on. It's simply a matter of social skills and awareness. Some have it, others don't. Maybe just not try too hard too fast, it can come off as desperate. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 15, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> *Ignore*
> 
> Man, what did I do to piss you guys off?


1. Your initial posts here seem a bit self-indulgent.

2. Grasscity. 

3. After posting all these identical posts at Grasscity, why did you leave?


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> You're like the new dude that walks into the party, goes up to each clique and interrupts each conversation taking place. "Hi! I'm a rabbit, look what I can do!!!" People try to be cool saying, 'that's nice...' And go back to the conversation. So you interrupt again with, 'Guys! I can also do this, LOOK!' After so many times, it's just annoying. Most newbs play it cool and start slow with one or two posts here and there, trying to gauge the room and fit in with what's already going on. It's simply a matter of social skills and awareness. Some have it, others don't. Maybe just not try too hard too fast, it can come off as desperate. Just my 2 cents...


Okay, now that’s actually helpful advice.

I’ll post less, until you guys get to know me.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> 1. Your initial posts here seem a bit self-indulgent.
> 
> 2. Grasscity.
> 
> 3. After posting all these identical posts at Grasscity, why did you leave?


The website I will not discuss. 

*Shrugs*


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 15, 2017)

^^ Now see, you didn't have to post that twice


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Now see, you didn't have to post that twice


LOL. Whenever I make a double post, I take a shot. It’s a tradition.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 15, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> The website I will not discuss.
> 
> *Shrugs*


Must be some really serious shit. Websites can be hard on you. I hope you're ok.


----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> View attachment 4043677


How rude. You on your own now.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 15, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4043704


Gangsta! My ninja, text me. I got something for ya.


----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4043704


Is that bayside album art on your forearm?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 15, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Is that bayside album art on your forearm?


nah man, just a dead bird with a knife through it lol


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2017)

im half toasted so don't fuck with me too hard. bayside rocks tat arts like that and a chickadee


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 15, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> im half toasted so don't fuck with me too hard. bayside rocks tat arts like that and a chickadee


Nice man.

Your Robert Frost quote: Have you seen the movie "Deathproof"? Always reminds me of that.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice man.
> 
> Your Robert Frost quote: Have you seen the movie "Deathproof"? Always reminds me of that.


Holy shit what am I missing out on?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 15, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Holy shit what am I missing out on?


Watch it!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 15, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Holy shit what am I missing out on?


come hang out in tc with us bro. I'm drinking shit beer and chillin


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> come hang out in tc with us bro. I'm drinking shit beer and chillin


oh shit for real? maybe see you in a minute


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 15, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> oh shit for real? maybe see you in a minute


come on... pm me if you need the password


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> come on... pm me if you need the password


I got company expecting. Catch you guys next time or later on. Not sure yet haha


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> come hang out in tc with us bro. I'm drinking shit beer and chillin


And for the record im all about the supercolds and chillin


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> The website I will not discuss.
> 
> *Shrugs*


Interesting it's the one topic we might be interested in hearing you discuss. Although knowing certain people here I'm sure the field investigation has already begun


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Interesting it's the one topic we might be interested in hearing you discuss. Although knowing certain people here I'm sure the field investigation has already begun


A special counsel has been appointed.

You must have missed the meeting .


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A special counsel has been appointed.
> 
> You must have missed the meeting .


Last night wasn't it? I took a Benadryl and it dropped me like a bag of leaves off your hill!


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Interesting it's the one topic we might be interested in hearing you discuss. Although knowing certain people here I'm sure the field investigation has already begun


Hmm. 

Okay. I ran afoul of the admin over some matters of forum politics. It really was as simple as that. She can be a vindictive creature, who holds a grudge without telling you why, then later deals judgement against you when you impregnate the forum priestess. You will be dealt the nine of swords and the tower. 

So I’m a Grasscity refugee. *Shrugs* They came up on the google search first, okay? 

But I will say that they have well manicured lawns over there, nice fountains and an empty lobby that disguises the hypocrisy of a weed smoker’s forum that restricts free speech on topics every other medium addresses freely...simple things that Americans love like guns, LSD and psilocybin, or even over the counter medications like Benadryl are subjects that can get one banned. 

But that’s not why I was banned. I impregnated the forum priestess.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2017)

LOL

Couple times a year I go there just to get banned, gotta keep 'em on their toes as it were


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 16, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Okay. I ran afoul of the admin over some matters of forum politics. It really was as simple as that. She can be a vindictive creature, who holds a grudge without telling you why, then later deals judgement against you when you impregnate the forum priestess. You will be dealt the nine of swords and the tower.
> 
> ...


Nope, you were banned because you’re an easy person to dislike.


When you’re in a room full of people and they all hate you, at what point do you ask yourself “maybe it’s me?”

And the answer to that question is, it sure as fuck is you...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 16, 2017)

Hah, he did post a bunch of pics of himself over there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 16, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hah, he did post a bunch of pics of himself over there.


post a picture of yourself marching with a tiki torch.


----------



## MarWan (Nov 16, 2017)

when I saw zoom's pic posted by Gary, it reminded me of


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hah, he did post a bunch of pics of himself ov





MarWan said:


> when I saw zoom's pic posted by Gary, it reminded me of


----------



## MarWan (Nov 17, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> View attachment 4044340


I tought that was Ardogan of Turkey made into htler, get him stoned and throw on a pair of glasses and walla.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 17, 2017)

MarWan said:


> when I saw zoom's pic posted by Gary, it reminded me of


post a picture of yourself never having sex with a human female.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 17, 2017)

R.i.u is getting nasty. It's like the new grass city.... that place is full of people that need to shut the Fuck up, those people just have nothing to offer. We're starting to move in that direction. I'm getting ready to jump off this muthafucker... white people just Fuck everything up...


----------



## MarWan (Nov 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> post a picture of yourself never having sex with a human female.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> R.i.u is getting nasty. It's like the new grass city.... that place is full of people that need to shut the Fuck up, those people just have nothing to offer. We're starting to move in that direction. I'm getting ready to jump off this muthafucker... white people just Fuck everything up...


Its been going that way for a few years, I directly blame the whites as well. When they get something they like they just pet it way too hard


----------



## dagwood45431 (Nov 17, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Nudes of myself: $3
> Nudes of myself (cock in picture) : $5
> Nudes of mom: Free
> Nudes of girlfriend: $3.50
> ...


Free mom nudes! Had to pick myself up off the floor! Good one!


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> R.i.u is getting nasty. It's like the new grass city.... that place is full of people that need to shut the Fuck up, those people just have nothing to offer. We're starting to move in that direction. I'm getting ready to jump off this muthafucker... white people just Fuck everything up...


Fucking white people.. smh


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2017)

yeah, we suck


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm not racist I hate everybody .....

Fuck everyone in there asshole


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2017)

all a matter of how you look at it....i AM a racist...i hate humans....the whole fucking race....

ever occur to anyone that there's only ONE race? we're all homo sapiens....if we were any other species, we'd be talking about sub species, or perhaps even localities, not races.
our gene pool is one of the shallowest on earth. about 70,000 years ago there was some sort of genetic bottleneck and the population of homo sapiens dropped to around 10,000, and we're ALL descended from those 10,000 survivors. thats ridiculously low as gene pools go, we have almost no racial diversity compared to most other "sub species" on the planet.


----------



## 420God (Nov 17, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Fucking white people.. smh


Glad I'm only half white.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2017)

420God said:


> Glad I'm only half white.
> 
> View attachment 4044449


thats not weird at all, thats 99% of people


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> post a picture of yourself marching with a tiki torch.


Such an angry little man. What other qualities of Hitler do you find admirable? What happened in your life that makes you hate Jews so much? Why do you want homosexuals killed? That's just wrong. Shame on you.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 17, 2017)

Y'all can join my race.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2017)

LOL, ya'll wish you were Sicilian; a stew of European, Middle Eastern, African, Greek, Phoenician meats. Slowly simmered under pressure for thousands of years with exotic spices of paranoia, neuroses, distrust and anger. Voila, a dish best served cold


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all a matter of how you look at it....i AM a racist...i hate humans....the whole fucking race....
> 
> ever occur to anyone that there's only ONE race? we're all homo sapiens....if we were any other species, we'd be talking about sub species, or perhaps even localities, not races.
> our gene pool is one of the shallowest on earth. about 70,000 years ago there was some sort of genetic bottleneck and the population of homo sapiens dropped to around 10,000, and we're ALL descended from those 10,000 survivors. thats ridiculously low as gene pools go, we have almost no racial diversity compared to most other "sub species" on the planet.


Religious folks say it's because of Noah's Ark & the great flood.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Religious folks say it's because of Noah's Ark & the great flood.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Okay. I ran afoul of the admin over some matters of forum politics. It really was as simple as that. She can be a vindictive creature, who holds a grudge without telling you why, then later deals judgement against you when you impregnate the forum priestess. You will be dealt the nine of swords and the tower.
> 
> ...


LOL I've been there since 2011. If you think that passes for an explanation just calling names and making shit up, sort of explains things.



Singlemalt said:


> LOL, ya'll wish you were Sicilian; a stew of European, Middle Eastern, African, Greek, Phoenician meats. Slowly simmered under pressure for thousands of years with exotic spices of paranoia, neuroses, distrust and anger. Voila, a dish best served cold


I'm ok with Irish, and,



mr sunshine said:


> R.i.u is getting nasty. It's like the new grass city.... that place is full of people that need to shut the Fuck up, those people just have nothing to offer. We're starting to move in that direction. I'm getting ready to jump off this muthafucker... white people just Fuck everything up...


I've tried blaming, my white half, for all my fuck ups but it has some consistently logical arguments. I guess it's why I can't have nice things, gift of blarney.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I've been there since 2011. If you think that passes for an explanation just calling names and making shit up, sort of explains things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL (thinking of one of your stories)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> *gift of blarney.*


I had to read the last part a couple of times for it to make sense.
At first I was all.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 17, 2017)

I hate the rat race


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2017)

And the rats are getting faster.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 17, 2017)

Have you noticed there arnt any black clowns? Seems like we need justice @UncleBuck 

Btw they are terrifying


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 17, 2017)

Peace


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2017)

Looks like shwagg...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 17, 2017)

Looks like he's in the movie Inception. That angle on the 2nd pic is fucking with my brain.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Looks like shwagg...


The weed or the guy?

Where's the Cheetos?


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 17, 2017)

Bottom fluff doing it progressively all top halfs are down.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2017)

Lame


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lame


Good night Gary


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> Good night Gary


Fuck you. I’ll never be cool with you. And that sucks for you because 
 
And after what you posted, no one else around here will be cool with you either. Fucking low life pos.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> Peace


Whoa, did you get an entire pound of stem off that? Epic, what does stem go for these days? .02-.03 a pound?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa, did you get an entire pound of stem off that? Epic, what does stem go for these days? .02-.03 a pound?


stem sell research ftw


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 17, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Such an angry little man. What other qualities of Hitler do you find admirable? What happened in your life that makes you hate Jews so much? Why do you want homosexuals killed? That's just wrong. Shame on you.


khaki pants, white polo shirt and tiki torch please.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 18, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> khaki pants, white polo shirt and tiki torch please.


Sad, angry, little man. Should I post more proof of your hatred for Jews? Or how you literally believe homosexuals should be killed, and young girls raped as your reward? 

Because I can.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 18, 2017)

Can y’all take all of this to politics? Hate me if y’all want. Call me whatever the fuck you want. I’m just sick of all of this.


I didn’t come to a weed site for political fights/arguments. 

Hate me or like me... but don’t bring politics in it.


It’s played out. Fuck trump, fuck hilary, fuck all of that. Fuck Gary, fuck everything.


But mostly, fuck that nibledix dude. He is literally the only one I actually hate! He said and I quote “do you have Down syndrome?” to @Bob Zmuda ... that crossed the line for me.


And to any of y’all that know me and are ok with that, then fuck you too.


----------



## MarWan (Nov 18, 2017)

I promise I won't do it again in T & T, you can have my word on it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 18, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought al sharpton was a black clown?


See? Wtf is this, man? Wtf are you talking about? You sound racist as fuck right now...



MarWan said:


> I promise I won't do it again in T & T, you can have my word on it.


If you’re being serious then all I can say is thank you.


I don’t care about your political beliefs and in fact, I think you’re entitled to them. Just not here in TnT.

Thank you for understanding


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 18, 2017)

ay, let's all suck eachothers dicks right now....we need to bond better.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4044834 ay, let's all suck eachothers dicks right now....we need to bond better.


im down


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> im down


I know


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I know


So is we is or is we ain’t sucking dix?


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 18, 2017)

the last time i had my turn out gear on was dec 7th 2005. 

i sure miss them days boys


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2017)

i'm not defending myself, that's just what i have to say


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2017)

420God said:


> Glad I'm only half white.
> 
> View attachment 4044449



Me, too 




Singlemalt said:


> LOL, ya'll wish you were Sicilian; a stew of European, Middle Eastern, African, Greek, Phoenician meats. Slowly simmered under pressure for thousands of years with exotic spices of paranoia, neuroses, distrust and anger. Voila, a dish best served cold


Great scene *WARNING - RACIST AS FUCK*








I wish they didn't cut the very end. One Sicilian soldier asks the other why the Don shot Hopper, and he sums it up in one sentence, and the other soldier simply shrugs, understanding and disinterested. Lol...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 18, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not defending myself, that's just what i have to say


Honestly I don’t care. If you didn’t mean it in a racist way, then we’re good. And even if you did mean to be racist, this is not the section for that. Either way, take it to the politics section and have it out. Racist or not racist... we don’t really want that convo to be had here.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm white from the waist down, that means I have a little dick.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Can y’all take all of this to politics? Hate me if y’all want. Call me whatever the fuck you want. I’m just sick of all of this.
> 
> 
> I didn’t come to a weed site for political fights/arguments.
> ...



That's not ok. FUCK that asshole right in his eye socket.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> That's not ok. FUCK that asshole right in his eye socket.


Thanks brother... I really appreciate the support 


The asshole tried to come back last night and I called him out again.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 18, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> Peace


The worst weed I've seen posted on RIU. Finshaggys looked better. I'm not joking.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Thanks brother... I really appreciate the support
> 
> 
> The asshole tried to come back last night and I called him out again.


Dude is a scumbag and he'll never make friends here. 

I promise.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Looks like shwagg...


Looks like the shit on the floor after harvest is done.....He actually hung it up LOL




Edit: nevermind, even the shit on my floor looks better.


So sad


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 18, 2017)

@Niblixdark your weed pics were very funny ......but the pic of you posing so proud in front of it made me shit my pants with laughter.....you sir are an idiot

How many Dix ?


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4044853
> View attachment 4044854


I forgot about tech 
Will smith makes a pretty good clown too



I just like seeing how crazy buck gets tbh

Gary I'm on the team... Fuck that


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Can y’all take all of this to politics? Hate me if y’all want. Call me whatever the fuck you want. I’m just sick of all of this.
> 
> 
> I didn’t come to a weed site for political fights/arguments.
> ...



I agree with you. I wish Buck would take this back to Politics. I miss the easy atmosphere around here.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm white from the waist down, that means I have a little dick.


My feet and ass are snow white , that means I wear shoes and shorts and nothing else. I have a dark tan


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

I never go shitless. 

I mean _shirtless_. 

Both, now that I think about it... 

I got a few gnarly burns when I was younger and the sun is not my friend.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I never go shitless.
> 
> I mean _shirtless_.
> 
> ...


Dude, that's how I got the name bareback. I'll go shirtless in 40° weather if the sun is out and I'm working . But I ain't sexy like I used to be.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 18, 2017)

Dude...



I volunteer at the special olympics state summer games every year, they hold it at URI here. Started while I was active duty and just kept doing it. Setting up tents and shit, plus they let you drive a golf cart to bring ice and water around, AND they feed you, AND you get all the free coffee you want. Not a lame ass golf cart either. It’s so much fun, and they can never seem to get enough volunteers.

Edit: it didn’t post all of what I wrote. Anyway, don’t make fun of disabled people you useless cunt.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 18, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Dude...
> 
> 
> 
> I volunteer at the special olympics state summer games every year, they hold it at URI here. Started while I was active duty and just kept doing it. Setting up tents and shit, plus they let you drive a golf cart to bring ice and water around, AND they feed you, AND you get all the free coffee you want. Not a lame ass golf cart either. It’s so much fun, and they can never seem to get enough volunteers.


That's bad ass bro! I love to hear that stuff.

Back when Bruce Jenner was still a dude, my wife and I used to help out with the special olympics in San Jose. My son didn't win much, but boy did he have fun every year he participated! He even helped out setting stuff up with us.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That's bad ass bro! I love to hear that stuff.
> 
> Back when Bruce Jenner was still a dude, my wife and I used to help out with the special olympics in San Jose. My son didn't win much, but boy did he have fun every year he participated! He even helped out setting stuff up with us.


Yeah it’s awesome. The sailing regatta is my favorite event. I was on color guard for the opening ceremonies a couple times too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 18, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Yeah it’s awesome. The sailing regatta is my favorite event. I was on color guard for the opening ceremonies a couple times too.


Nice!

There's some bad ass athletes there. Like, they train all year and shit! My stepson had no chance at any event he participated in. Lol

Talk about a feel good event! Man, it makes me proud just thinking about the few years we did that. Awesome.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice!
> 
> There's some bad ass athletes there. Like, they train all year and shit! My stepson had no chance at any event he participated in. Lol
> 
> Talk about a feel good event! Man, it makes me proud just thinking about the few years we did that. Awesome.


Awesome dude! I’ve made some good friends from there over the years too.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys like the hole in my carhartt shirt?
> View attachment 4045168


If you're painting, that's one tough job!


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 18, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> If you're painting, that's one tough job!


Painting is fun dude!
Playing in the mud taping


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 18, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Sorry. Wrong video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Painting is fun dude!
> Playing in the mud taping


Painting is not fun lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 18, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Painting is not fun lol


More rewarding than taping IMO.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 18, 2017)

OMFG did i miss allot. Feeling pretty fucking weird catching up in this thread i must say. Omg


----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> More rewarding than taping IMO.


I guess with a bunch of super colds it cold be fun.. I'd hide your radio if I was working with you because I'm sure you got Sammy Hagar radio on


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys like the hole in my carhartt shirt?
> View attachment 4045168


I give the big one a 7/10 but the little one is a 10 that is the best kind of shirt hole. top right corner of pocket caused by swole nip erections as a consequence of a job well done.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 18, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I guess with a bunch of super colds it cold be fun.. I'd hide your radio if I was working with you because I'm sure you got Sammy Hagar radio on


Lol. No, not yet!

Pullin supercolds though!
This is whats on right now


----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol. No, not yet!
> 
> Pullin supercolds though!
> This is whats on right now
> View attachment 4045181


Lol you have a Kool and the gang station


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 18, 2017)

This guy




And the dude who posted a vid of himself with a sword, and the guy from my avatar should meet up. And they should all be on tosh.o


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 18, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol you have a Kool and the gang station


Yup  no shame in my game bro
It's what i put on when I'm getting close to finishing what I'm working on.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 18, 2017)

This is the best tune to work to while finishing a job. The best.





This is the last post I'm gonna make in this thread because I'm kinda feeling like a lame posting so much.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2017)

How often do you move furniture around in your house? I Just moved some around and then this happened. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup  no shame in my game bro
> It's what i put on when I'm getting close to finishing what I'm working on.


Every girl I knew loved this song back in the day.






I hung around with a promiscuous crowd .


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I lied. This will be the last post
> View attachment 4045197


Ha! Hairy eyeball


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 18, 2017)

me and my grandson, i coached him in football, baseball and track and field from his 6th grade thru high school.
this pic was when he was in the 7th grade..
he now coaches football at college level in the sun belt conference

i went vote today where he played middle school level, and was looking in the trophy case. i had to take this pic of us


----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Dude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother-in-law placed second in golf in the nation in a special Olympics near Fontana. Probably 8-10 years ago, he won state almost every year. Unfortunately he passed away 5 years ago .
Rip Travis you are missed my brother.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> My brother-in-law placed second in golf in the nation in a special Olympics near Fontana. Probably 8-10 years ago, he won state almost every year. Unfortunately he passed away 5 years ago .
> Rip Travis you are missed my brother.


Sorry for your loss. Golf is fuckin hard, I tried it a few times and I suuuuuuuuck.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2017)

Me and my Mom. 
 
In the neighborhood 
Down the street
One summer day
A loooong time ago


----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Sorry for your loss. Golf is fuckin hard, I tried it a few times and I suuuuuuuuck.


Thank you. 

My said the year was 04' in San Bernardino.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Me and my Mom.
> View attachment 4045281
> In the neighborhood
> Down the street
> ...


You looked just a like.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> My brother-in-law placed second in golf in the nation in a special Olympics near Fontana. Probably 8-10 years ago, he won state almost every year. Unfortunately he passed away 5 years ago .
> Rip Travis you are missed my brother.


Sorry for you loss but you have to admit he made an impact in his short time here.
+ rep my friend.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> My brother-in-law placed second in golf in the nation in a special Olympics near Fontana. Probably 8-10 years ago, he won state almost every year. Unfortunately he passed away 5 years ago .
> Rip Travis you are missed my brother.


Sorry to hear that. He must have been a cool dude.

 

Me with Alice Cooper.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 20, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Sorry to hear that. He must have been a cool dude.
> 
> View attachment 4045950
> 
> Me with Alice Cooper.


You’re Colonel Sanders? If you’d brought chicken to the party maybe more people here would like you.. just a thought..

Edited cuz I can’t spell.. lol


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> You’re Colonel Sanders? If you’d brought chicken to the party maybe more people here would like you.. just a thought..
> 
> Edited cuz I can’t spell.. lol


Son, I can actually make that shit and sell it to the public. 

 

$12.99 for a three piece dinner. I add one additional spice to the Colonel’s recipe and call it Rogue Fried Chicken, just so my boss doesn’t get his ass sued off.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Sorry to hear that. He must have been a cool dude.
> 
> View attachment 4045950
> 
> Me with Alice Cooper.


the look on the colonels face is priceless..he was thinking Alice Cooper....maybe she'll be hot.....


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 20, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the look on the colonels face is priceless..he was thinking Alice Cooper....maybe she'll be hot.....


Perhaps. The Colonel was grabbing pussy before Trump was even born.

 I think he looks stoned.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 20, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Perhaps. The Colonel was grabbing pussy before Trump was even born.
> 
> I think he looks stoned.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm too drunk to taste this chicken - Colonel Sanders


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2017)

I guess I'll get this thread back on track. 

Here I am in my apocalypse coat. It's an original North face coat. Like 3-4" of down insulation. It's so big. It was in the spare wheel well in the trunk of my first car. I thought it was a sleeping bag it was so big. So I've legit had it for like 16 years lol. If the end of the world comes, this coat just might save my life.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2017)

Here I am with paper and scissors. Starting the next series .


----------



## v.s one (Nov 24, 2017)

thump easy said:


>


This guy was all over the place. I think he got high off the gas before shooting the video.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 24, 2017)

Me on a chicken bucket for Christmas in Japan:





neosapien said:


> I guess I'll get this thread back on track.
> 
> Here I am in my apocalypse coat. It's an original North face coat. Like 3-4" of down insulation. It's so big. It was in the spare wheel well in the trunk of my first car. I thought it was a sleeping bag it was so big. So I've legit had it for like 16 years lol. If the end of the world comes, this coat just might save my life.
> 
> View attachment 4047757


There may have been a body in it at some point.

The mob uses insulated gear to keep a body from rotting in the heat if they make a hit in the summer.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 25, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Me on a chicken bucket for Christmas in Japan:
> 
> View attachment 4047895
> 
> ...


You're more annoying than that other really annoying person.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 25, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Me on a chicken bucket for Christmas in Japan:
> 
> View attachment 4047895
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 25, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Me on a chicken bucket for Christmas in Japan:
> 
> View attachment 4047895
> 
> ...



You're not very good at this. Your name just doesn't match up with the colonel motif. More like the Trix rabbit or Nesquik or something. Should have been like Zoom 2piece or Zoom genetically modified factory farm roided out Chicken.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 25, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Me on a chicken bucket for Christmas in Japan:
> 
> View attachment 4047895
> 
> ...


Kinda reminds me of a Peewee Hermon moment but with a chicken bucket instead of a popcorn bucket.
Gangsta fo-sho


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 25, 2017)

They’ve been serving rabbit all along. 

They raise them in a nightmarish underground facility in Paducah, Kentucky. They made the switch in 1974 when someone figured out that rabbit fur coats were more valuable than feather pillows.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 25, 2017)

v.s one said:


> This guy was all over the place. I think he got high off the gas before shooting the video.


I speak in ridlez I'm up to no good.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2017)

thump easy said:


> I speak in ridlez I'm up to no good.


Heard you knocked out 6 fools, clean.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Heard you knocked out 6 fools, clean.


 flyes


----------



## thump easy (Nov 25, 2017)

thump easy said:


> flyes


----------



## thump easy (Nov 25, 2017)

Hahaha I laughed so hard I'm sorry put a smile on my face


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2017)

thump easy said:


> flyes


----------



## v.s one (Nov 25, 2017)

thump easy said:


> I speak in ridlez I'm up to no good.


Me too me too.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Heard you knocked out 6 fools, clean.


Logic.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 26, 2017)

Well I’ve got a riddle for y’all.


Who’s stupid as fuck and needs to stfu?


Answer: that zoom anus idiot, that’s who


----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 26, 2017)

Muthafuck logic, homie...


----------



## v.s one (Nov 26, 2017)

Yep fuck him. Bitch boy banned me.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Muthafuck logic, homie...


I hope he gets anal herpe warts in his urethra. Fuck him.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2017)

On another note a cat from icmag I want to give props this mother fucker straight out of no where got quality glass hella cheap across international sucks ass they claim quality but the will fuck you!!! So out of state of emergency I called gold leaf for parts fuck me you tell me this nigga ain't the shit!!! Check this out across international lil dick and the Lil guy the under card tell me half the price but check this out just giving a heads up be carful out there there is a difference my across round bottom flask does not sit firm inside mantel and logic fuck that dude.. I don't know this mother fucker like that but I like his gear I'ma test it out.. and give you my honest opinion. Gees up hoes down shame on those motherfuckers out there ready to rip you off.. good looking gold leaf!!!! It's the same product.. no I'm not getting paid for this but I will go out of my way when I get empressed!!! Let's see what happens???man I can't believe across international raped my ass I didn't even get lube.. for my system or my ass mother fuckers!!!! Fuck you across international rapists


----------



## Tstat (Nov 26, 2017)

Huh?


----------



## lokie (Nov 26, 2017)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 4048902


Looks like something @cannabineer might whip out at a Chemistry exam and say "Ok class, if you can properly demonstrate the use of this equipment without injuring yourself or anyone else you will get extra credit."


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## thump easy (Nov 27, 2017)

Gold leaf design is good I like it the had no problem replacing it.. didn't even hesitate at all good looking!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 27, 2017)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 4048902 On another note a cat from icmag I want to give props this mother fucker straight out of no where got quality glass hella cheap across international sucks ass they claim quality but the will fuck you!!! So out of state of emergency I called gold leaf for parts fuck me you tell me this nigga ain't the shit!!! Check this out across international lil dick and the Lil guy the under card tell me half the price but check this out just giving a heads up be carful out there there is a difference my across round bottom flask does not sit firm inside mantel and logic fuck that dude.. I don't know this mother fucker like that but I like his gear I'ma test it out.. and give you my honest opinion. Gees up hoes down shame on those motherfuckers out there ready to rip you off.. good looking gold leaf!!!! It's the same product.. no I'm not getting paid for this but I will go out of my way when I get empressed!!! Let's see what happens???man I can't believe across international raped my ass I didn't even get lube.. for my system or my ass mother fuckers!!!! Fuck you across international rapists


Those are some pretty fancy buttplugs!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Those are some pretty fancy buttplugs!


Hahaha I know sorry the industry changes and maketing packaging and pricing it's it's crazy I have to keep evolving it's hard I was hear when it kicked off even before I love quality in anything made hear I can express how far I'll go to do quality things earn a living is getting harder and harder selling out isn't my thing I think I'm getting faxed out but I'll try to hang in there life is a trip greed is a never-ending machine if I were younger I probly try to fit it in a female lolz NOT!!!


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 28, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Huh?


I’m supposed to tell you ‘Dog rape is no enterprise for the rich.’



Probably means nothing. Advance two degrees and gain entrance to the naked temple of the dawn harem.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


What makes you think I’m here to play?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 28, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> What makes you think I’m here to play?


We all hate you...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> We all hate you...


But, . . . I've always been a fan of pan fried rabbit with mashed taters & gravy.
Tell me I'm not a traitor.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But, . . . I've always been a fan of pan fried rabbit with mashed taters & gravy.
> Tell me I'm not a traitor.


Nah, you’re good. I just don’t like THAT particular rabbit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nah, you’re good. I just don’t like THAT particular rabbit.


But would you eat him???


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> But would you eat him???


Tiny dix...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> there's another word for what you are.


Oh god, not again...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tiny dix...


"Try the cock. At least you know where it's been..."


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 29, 2017)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 4048902 On another note a cat from icmag I want to give props this mother fucker straight out of no where got quality glass hella cheap across international sucks ass they claim quality but the will fuck you!!! So out of state of emergency I called gold leaf for parts fuck me you tell me this nigga ain't the shit!!! Check this out across international lil dick and the Lil guy the under card tell me half the price but check this out just giving a heads up be carful out there there is a difference my across round bottom flask does not sit firm inside mantel and logic fuck that dude.. I don't know this mother fucker like that but I like his gear I'ma test it out.. and give you my honest opinion. Gees up hoes down shame on those motherfuckers out there ready to rip you off.. good looking gold leaf!!!! It's the same product.. no I'm not getting paid for this but I will go out of my way when I get empressed!!! Let's see what happens???man I can't believe across international raped my ass I didn't even get lube.. for my system or my ass mother fuckers!!!! Fuck you across international rapists


Heelz ya thump you tellz em like it is! I missed your posts homie bring yourself back up in this shit!!


----------



## Karah (Dec 6, 2017)

Good mooooooorning


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2017)

Shower beer. Nice!


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey hey hey what a way to start the day!

Now all you need is a waterproof joint.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 6, 2017)

Karah said:


> Good mooooooorning View attachment 4053963


Ohh, good morning.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 6, 2017)

Karah said:


> Good mooooooorning View attachment 4053963


Hey Pinworm and I were going to patent that shit but someone already made the shower beer koozie holder. We was gonna get famous and stuff. "no need to fear,grab your shower beer" Fuckers.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 6, 2017)

Karah said:


> Good mooooooorning View attachment 4053963


I wasn't going to like it because everybody and their pet snake is going to like a girl in the shower pic, and that means my like doesn't matter. But then I blew it up looking for nip reflections and noticed it was miller high life, which is just gangsta enough to earn my like.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> miller high life


It's a great choice, it's a Breakfast Beer.

+Rep on the beer
- Rep for the lack of lady bits


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2017)

Karah said:


> Good mooooooorning


Good night.

View attachment 4054176


----------



## Karah (Dec 6, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> I wasn't going to like it because everybody and their pet snake is going to like a girl in the shower pic, and that means my like doesn't matter. But then I blew it up looking for nip reflections and noticed it was miller high life, which is just gangsta enough to earn my like.


No nip slips, I’m kind of classy. Lol. I can’t even type that without laughing. 

Miller high life is shit beer but I like it. Classy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 6, 2017)

Karah said:


> Miller high life is shit beer but I like it. Classy


It's my go to when I buy cheap beer.

The champagne of beers. We always called it "Sham-panya" like Christopher Walken did on on those SNL skits.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 6, 2017)

Karah said:


> No nip slips, I’m kind of classy. Lol. I can’t even type that without laughing.
> 
> Miller high life is shit beer but I like it. Classy





Blue Wizard said:


> It's my go to when I buy cheap beer.
> 
> The champagne of beers. We always called it "Sham-panya" like Christopher Walken did on on those SNL skits.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's my go to when I buy cheap beer.
> 
> The champagne of beers. We always called it "Sham-panya" like Christopher Walken did on on those SNL skits.


Blaaaaack Label


----------



## Karah (Dec 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


You drink garbage ass beer too


----------



## srh88 (Dec 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> You drink garbage ass beer too


You drank it though..


----------



## Karah (Dec 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You drank it though..


I like trash ass beer...what can I say!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> I like trash ass beer...what can I say!


And Jim beam!


----------



## Karah (Dec 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> And Jim beam!


----------



## v.s one (Dec 8, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's a great choice, it's a Breakfast Beer.
> 
> +Rep on the beer
> - Rep for the lack of lady bits


At least she is scrubbing them lady parts. Some girls just change there clothes, and grab a beer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2017)

v.s one said:


> At least she is scrubbing them lady parts. Some girls just change there clothes, and grab a beer.


Do they smell like tilapia?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do they smell like tilapia?


Found on the side of the road.


----------



## Karah (Dec 8, 2017)

v.s one said:


> At least she is scrubbing them lady parts. Some girls just change there clothes, and grab a beer.


I only showered because I work at a pizza place and I smelled like cheese...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2017)

LOL


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2017)

Karah said:


> I only showered because I work at a pizza place and I smelled like cheese...


----------



## Karah (Dec 8, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You drank it though..





srh88 said:


> And Jim beam!


You’re a good bartender 



neosapien said:


>


To pizza or me smelling like cheese?


----------



## greg nr (Dec 8, 2017)

Karah said:


> Miller high life is shit beer but I like it. Classy


We used to call that lawnmower beer. When water just isn't good enough on a hot day.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 8, 2017)

Karah said:


> You’re a good bartender
> 
> 
> To pizza or me smelling like cheese?




D. All of the above


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2017)

Karah said:


> You’re a good bartender
> 
> 
> To pizza or me smelling like cheese?


Both. At the same time?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 8, 2017)

Karah said:


> I only showered because I work at a pizza place and I smelled like cheese...


I don't work at Pizza parlor, but I smell like cheese too fromunder.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 8, 2017)

v.s one said:


> I don't work at Pizza parlor, but I smell like cheese too fromunder.


Does it have nutty undertones?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 8, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Does it have nutty undertones?


Yea more salty though.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2017)

Rumor has it @Indacouch and @cannabineer there were photos of docking at today's meeting, inquiring minds and all.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Rumor has it @Indacouch and @cannabineer there were photos of docking at today's meeting, inquiring minds and all.


 
We touched tips ....


----------



## Kodank Moment (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice try, Government. I'm on to you.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## wascaptain (Dec 12, 2017)

getting alittle sugar from my sugar sunday afternoon under the historic Evangeline oak


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2017)

Here’s lookin at you kid. Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 23, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Here’s lookin at you kid. Lol
> View attachment 4062400


Your eyes?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Your eyes?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2017)

Weird. Yes Trangerine Green 555.
I just got my teeth cleaned!


----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2018)

Getting ready to go out and kick the snow's ass.
 

Carhartt rocks. I don't know of any Arctic gear that does a better job.
Even in temps near 10° I will start sweating after a few min of work.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 17, 2018)

Have you ever tried Bunny Boots?
They are by far the warmest boot I've ever worn.
Even in -60 deg F you will be warm .


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you ever tried Bunny Boots?
> They are by far the warmest boot I've ever worn.
> Even in -60 deg F you will be warm .
> 
> View attachment 4074607


we call' m moon boots here . and yes they are very warm but weigh about 5 lbs. each..lol..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you ever tried Bunny Boots?
> They are by far the warmest boot I've ever worn.
> Even in -60 deg F you will be warm .
> 
> View attachment 4074607


LOL It finally reached 60 and I can take the dogs for a walk. I'm still wearing my Under Armour, gloves and a knit cap.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL It finally reached 60 and I can take the dogs for a walk. I'm still wearing my Under Armour, gloves and a knit cap.


Cap and gloves??? Here's 60 around here.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Cap and gloves??? Here's 60 around here. View attachment 4074681


LOL I'll remember that when it's 120 and 80% humidity here and you guys are whining cause it hit 90


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Cap and gloves??? Here's 60 around here. View attachment 4074681


That ain't right.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Cap and gloves??? Here's 60 around here. View attachment 4074681


PLEASE tell me that's you.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 17, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> PLEASE tell me that's you.


I wish my ass looked that good in silk.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I wish my ass looked that good in silk.


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I wish my ass looked that good in silk.


Coordinate like him (note shoes match the uhm garment) and how can you go wrong.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Coordinate like him (note shoes match the uhm garment) and how can you go wrong.


I wish he'd post up a pic of his ass in silk so we could make our own decisions


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I wish he'd post up a pic of his ass in silk so we could make our own decisions


Yes! C'mon @Jimmyjonestoo this is for SCIENCE.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL It finally reached 60 and I can take the dogs for a walk. I'm still wearing my Under Armour, gloves and a knit cap.


They held the Mavericks Big Surf contest this week just south of Frisco......


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2018)

I ran across a few old pictures of the log cabin...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2018)

Boys to men....I couple of young lads I recruited to help build the cabin


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2018)

Question:
Was the cabin a necessity or something that you had to do to feel you "had to do" to feel normal again?

Not a barb - an honest question.

A Catharsis of sorts?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Question:
> Was the cabin a necessity or something that you had to do to feel you "had to do" to feel normal again?
> 
> Not a barb - an honest question.
> ...


Yes, I just had to do something with myself but I wasn't fit to be around people. I have no idea why my wife stayed with me. I found out years later that she was terrified the whole time & that still gets to me.
I think the log cabin saved my life. Gave me something else to focus on.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Yes, I just had to do something with myself but I wasn't fit to be around people. I have no idea why my wife stayed with me. I found out years later that she was terrified the whole time & that still gets to me.
> I think the log cabin saved my life. Gave me something else to focus on.
> View attachment 4080346


I love that picture of her. I would love to see her graduation from school compared with this  I think she was really happy is how I read this. But you know finishing school was 'happy'.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I love that picture of her. I would love to see her graduation from school compared with this  I think she was really happy is how I read this. But you know finishing school was 'happy'.


A couple years after that picture (and after I came back to being civilized) we moved to Seattle & she went to 4 years of Nursing school.....so I guess something good came from it. But I would have left me, if I was her.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 28, 2018)

Just to be clear, I have never been abusive to my wife.......it was self abuse & I just wanted to be alone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2018)

i know what you mean, there are days i wake up and i know it would be a good thing if i didn't have anything to do with people today.
i was married 7 years, and there were days i would have done anything to not have someone in my house....not just her, but anyone.
guess you got lucky and got over it before you broke up, i didn't. i don't actually regret it, but i do wonder what it might have been like if i would have gotten some meds about the time we met


----------



## doublejj (Jan 28, 2018)

When we moved to Seattle so my wife could attend Nursing school & I was looking for employment I went down to Boeing and there was a sign in the office window "NOT ACCEPTING APPLICATIONS...EXCEPT VETERANS. When the shop manager interviewed me he asked "So what have you been doing since you got back?" & I just showed him the log house pictures. He said "Your hired"....and they don't build log cabins at Boeing...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2018)

doublejj said:


> When we moved to Seattle so my wife could attend Nursing school & I was looking for employment I went down to Boeing and there was a sign in the office window "NOT ACCEPTING APPLICATIONS...EXCEPT VETERANS. When the shop manager interviewed me he asked "So what have you been doing since you got back?" & I just showed him the log house pictures. He said "Your hired"....and they don't build log cabins at Boeing...lol


LOL of course they do, they just use sheet metal to make them! ;D Motivation and an agile mind are the keys. They don't seem to understand that today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Yes, I just had to do something with myself but I wasn't fit to be around people. I have no idea why my wife stayed with me. I found out years later that she was terrified the whole time & that still gets to me.
> I think the log cabin saved my life. Gave me something else to focus on.
> View attachment 4080346


Have you ever gone back to see if it's still there?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you ever gone back to see if it's still there?


I sold it to a neighbor and he gave it to his daughter as a wedding present and about 20 years ago it burned down....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I sold it to a neighbor and he gave it to his daughter as a wedding present and about 20 years ago it burned down....


I don't like that it burned, you know. But I appreciate you have the history.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2018)

Bummer, sorry


----------



## doublejj (Jan 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL of course they do, they just use sheet metal to make them! ;D Motivation and an agile mind are the keys. They don't seem to understand that today.


actually the job was in Facilities sheetmetal Dept working on the buildings...HVAC and a lot of roof flashing...it was pretty cool job because on the roof I could smoke a joint. lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 28, 2018)

Light dep greenhouse from 4 years ago...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2018)

doublejj said:


> actually the job was in Facilities sheetmetal Dept working on the buildings...HVAC and a lot of roof flashing...it was pretty cool job because on the roof I could smoke a joint. lol


As hub was retiring in the early 90's he made the pilgrimage to Boeing. He went to LEO instead. He prefers etoh, not really surprising eh?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I don't like that it burned, you know. But I appreciate you have the history.


The cabin was so rural that once it caught fire it was over. Nothing to slow it down. By the time the local volunteer fire dept showed up there was nothing left to save.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 29, 2018)

doublejj said:


> The cabin was so rural that once it caught fire it was over. Nothing to slow it down. By the time the local volunteer fire dept showed up there was nothing left to save.


Hard to like this post^^^^^



doublejj said:


> View attachment 4080983



Easy to love this one ^^^^

You've got some serious talent brother.


----------



## Karah (Apr 10, 2018)

When the cat is cuter than you


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2018)

Karah said:


> When the cat is cuter than you View attachment 4119747


the facial expression of your cat is funny as hell......little one is just sitting there going like "what the hell are you doing".......

cute fuz ball though


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> the facial expression of your cat is funny as hell......little one is just sitting there going like "what the hell are you doing".......
> 
> cute fuz ball though


What cat?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> the facial expression of your cat is funny as hell.....


I had to go back and take another look.

@Karah, have you fed him/her yet cause it's looking at you with that evil cat glare.


----------



## Karah (Apr 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had to go back and take another look.
> 
> @Karah, have you fed him/her yet cause it's looking at you with that evil cat glare.


That’s just her face lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2018)

Karah said:


> That’s just her face lol View attachment 4119763


----------



## MisssMaryjane (Apr 10, 2018)

Karah said:


> That’s just her face lol View attachment 4119763


What a cutie!


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2018)

Karah said:


> That’s just her face lol View attachment 4119763


Lol

Now I can say I've seen @Karah 's
BBC.
















Beautiful Black Cat.
You some nasty fuckers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2018)

Karah said:


> That’s just her face lol View attachment 4119763


that facial expression is classic........it's like "i've got u under my spell, now fill my bowl, let me sleep, and i'll run around at 4am meowing at things that are not even there......oh and btw i left something in your shoe" type look.......

still is a cute cat


----------



## Karah (Apr 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that facial expression is classic........it's like "i've got u under my spell, now fill my bowl, let me sleep, and i'll run around at 4am meowing at things that are not even there......oh and btw i left something in your shoe" type look.......
> 
> still is a cute cat


You hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 10, 2018)

Karah said:


> When the cat is cuter than you View attachment 4119747


If you somehow turned @srh88 into a black cat, we are going to be very disappointed.

Unless you teach me how to do that.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If you somehow turned @srh88 into a black cat, we are going to be very disappointed.
> 
> Unless you teach me how to do that.


Moooo


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If you somehow turned @srh88 into a black cat, we are going to be very disappointed.
> 
> Unless you teach me how to do that.


 

Fun fact that movie was the first witch I ever beat my one eyed newt to


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 4119926
> 
> Fun fact that movie was the first witch I ever beat my one eyed newt to
> View attachment 4119931


LOL You're getting old!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL You're getting old!


Shhhh. I just got back from a funeral.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Shhhh. I just got back from a funeral.


Funerals seemed more solemn when I was young. 
Now they're more like social events.

Am I getting old?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Funerals seemed more solemn when I was young.
> Now they're more like social events.
> 
> Am I getting old?


I hate going to funerals with my dad. He's always fucking around in the back, talking to loud and laughing way to much.....You disrespectful fuckers should just stay home.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 10, 2018)

When people feel like they're next they stop respecting the process.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 10, 2018)

So my buddy at work always said the same thing when somebody died.

"Don't worry, we're next"

So I said that today while we were all eating after the burial.

Everybody laughed.

It wasn't that funny though.


----------



## Karah (Apr 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If you somehow turned @srh88 into a black cat, we are going to be very disappointed.
> 
> Unless you teach me how to do that.





srh88 said:


> Moooo


Nope, still mooing


----------



## ebgood (Apr 10, 2018)

I dont feel like im ever sad enough at funerals. Its not a good look when every1s cryin and shit and im over here like "9er Gang and popeys!" Man. Then having to explain myself to moms..its all bad


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Moooo


What!!??? She turned you into a black Angus? You will be good off the grill so there's that


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 10, 2018)

ebgood said:


> I dont feel like im ever sad enough at funerals. Its not a good look when every1s cryin and shit and im over here like "9er Gang and popeys!" Man. Then having to explain myself to moms..its all bad


You need a few more years on ya; I'm old enough that the folks don't care as long as I haven't started shit . There are advantages to getting old


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> What!!??? She turned you into a black Angus? You will be good off the grill so there's that


That's Racist.
Why do you hate cow's so much?

Have they ever steered you wrong?


----------



## ebgood (Apr 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You need a few more years on ya; I'm old enough that the folks don't care as long as I haven't started shit . There are advantages to getting old


Hope ur right man. Its hard tellin ppl try not to die cus i dont wanna go to their funerals


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2018)

Rgr that.
I hate funerals with a passion.
Lotsa people you hardly know get together & tell each other how much they loved you.
F that - STFU or tell me now before I cash in.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Rgr that.
> I hate funerals with a passion.
> Lotsa people you hardly know get together & tell each other how much they loved you.
> F that - STFU or tell me now before I cash in.


Right. I want the love now then at my funeral i want every1 to get lit and roast tf outta me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Right. I want the love now then at my funeral i want every1 to get lit and roast tf outta me


Roasted yes, but I want them to get stoned AF on my weed first.

Now that would be some funny shit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Rgr that.
> I hate funerals with a passion.
> Lotsa people you hardly know get together & tell each other how much they loved you.
> F that - STFU or tell me now before I cash in.


Being an undertaker has to be the worst job ever.

Upwards of $10K so you can be put in a sealed box, then in a vault because you don't want anything bad to happen to you down there.

All that money and materials for a dead person and they try to make you feel bad after the sticker shock if you want to try to lower the cost.

Just burn me and toss the ashes on my property where I had more fun than I can remember. (on a windy day, thanks)


----------



## ebgood (Apr 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Roasted yes, but I want them to get stoned AF on my weed first.
> 
> Now that would be some funny shit.


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Roasted yes, but I want them to get stoned AF on my weed first.
> 
> Now that would be some funny shit.


Hmm. I'm gonna start growing smaller batches.

If they think they get my stash they may do 1 of 2 things.

1 - Go on a health kick. Go on a gluten free diet, start jogging and join a gym.
Just to out live me.

2 - Start colluding and conspiring against me just for the wake.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's Racist.


not really but your history of being a racist birther conspiracist was.

also, pretty fucking dumb

but i guess you saw a youtube video and were convinced.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2018)

lokie said:


> Hmm. I'm gonna start growing smaller batches.
> 
> If they think they get my stash they may do 1 of 2 things.
> 
> ...


when you die your family is gonna talk about what a racist grouch you were


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Being an undertaker has to be the worst job ever.
> 
> Upwards of $10K so you can be put in a sealed box, then in a vault because you don't want anything bad to happen to you down there.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a burial at sea we did on an USCG ship.
Underway ceremony and upon dumping the ashes over the transom of the ship the wind blew him all over everybody in Tropical blues.

Fitting actually as I served with him on a previous tour on the same ship & it tickled the shit outta him I'm sure.

Edit: CWO4 Marvin Lang - I miss you buddy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Reminds me of a burial at sea we did on an USCG ship.
> Underway ceremony and upon dumping the ashes over the transom of the ship the wind blew him all over everybody in Tropical blues.
> 
> Fitting actually as I served with him on a previous tour on the same ship & it tickled the shit outta him I'm sure.
> ...


 




GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's racist with the KFC thing ?
> 
> View attachment 2892308
> 
> Sensitivities are running pretty high around here lately.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi UncleBuck. Who's my favorite Atheist racist agnostic reconstructionist humanist incontinent alcoholic self-applied unemployed honorary Jew?

You Are!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 11, 2018)

Politics must be slow today


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Politics must be slow today


I told a few politics people I was gonna bait pipsqueakkk into a meltdown by doing this

He took the bait as predicted

He’s so dumb and racist


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 11, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hi UncleBuck. Who's my favorite Atheist racist agnostic reconstructionist humanist incontinent alcoholic self-applied unemployed honorary Jew?
> 
> You Are!


Forgot pediphile.. lol..


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Being an undertaker has to be the worst job ever.
> 
> Upwards of $10K so you can be put in a sealed box, then in a vault because you don't want anything bad to happen to you down there.
> 
> ...


http://www.us-funerals.com/funeral-articles/outdoor-cremations.html#.Ws7QGK1-_am


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 16, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4123201


Holy fuck, a new one every year?

That's a baby factory.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Apr 22, 2018)

Wife got the Roseanne chicken sweater.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 22, 2018)

Honestly, her beauty is immeasurable.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Honestly, her beauty is immeasurable.


Sweater ain't bad either


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Wife got the Roseanne chicken sweater.
> 
> View attachment 4125521


Every picture of her is more beautiful than the last. I'm glad to see that peaceful look in her eyes. 







PS you're not 1/2 bad either


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Wife got the Roseanne chicken sweater.
> 
> View attachment 4125521


She'd look fantastic in anything or nothing


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy fuck, a new one every year?
> 
> That's a baby factory.


Circa 1994. Me(7 years) and my 5 sibling. My baby sis Lindi Joy was less then a month old. 6 happy smiles, before the scares...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 23, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> http://www.us-funerals.com/funeral-articles/outdoor-cremations.html#.Ws7QGK1-_am


Less than a dozen people showed up at my grandmas buriel, yet a hundred people showed up for the free food.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 23, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Buck bait watch this shit guys
> View attachment 4126012 View attachment 4126017


I always thought you were white trash.

Confirmed. Thx


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 23, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I always thought you were white trash.
> 
> Confirmed. Thx


Oh, caught a little fish. Back in you go fishy


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 23, 2018)

Ouch!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Buck bait watch this shit guys
> View attachment 4126012 View attachment 4126017


Just say no to meff...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> View attachment 4126025
> Ouch!


Michigan shark attack?


----------



## dangledo (Apr 23, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Oh, caught a little fish. Back in you go fishy


Watching your mom take multiple bbc must've been very traumatizing


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Michigan shark attack?



Lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> View attachment 4126025
> Ouch!


you're welcome for the free surgery


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 24, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you're welcome for the free surgery



Now everyone who doesn’t read in politics knows you are an asshole.


You are an embarrassment to this site.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> View attachment 4126025
> Ouch!


Ouch indeed, how has sleeping on those staples been? You'd think they'd have done a nice subcuticular for your comfort. They look ready to be removed. How do you feel?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch indeed, how has sleeping on those staples been? You'd think they'd have done a nice subcuticular for your comfort. They look ready to be removed. How do you feel?



Thanks for asking. 

Staples came out yesterday. incisuon healing faster than expected however I did not know the doctor had to sever a pinched nerve he saw when he was inside and it will slowly grow back. So movement in a few directions Is much harder than others. 

But it is obviously repaired and healing.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Staples came out yesterday. incisuon healing faster than expected however I did not know the doctor had to sever a pinched nerve he saw when he was inside and it will slowly grow back. So movement in a few directions Is much harder than others.
> 
> But it is obviously repaired and healing.


That's good, now slow and steady, do not push yourself but don't baby yourself either. Just keep gently moving.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That's good, now slow and steady, do not push yourself but don't baby yourself either. Just keep gently moving.



I am taking that advice. Gardening is hard though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I am taking that advice. Gardening is hard though.


What the heck did you do? 

50lb tumor? 
Close call with a wood chipper? 
Got a story about a samurai's daughter?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> View attachment 4126025
> Ouch!


OMG! what the fuck happened? That is horrifying!!!!!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What the heck did you do?
> 
> 50lb tumor?
> Close call with a wood chipper?
> Got a story about a samurai's daughter?



The rear quick release failed on my mountain bike. The wheel slipped and dropped me real hard to the ground. 

It was a failed part or an incompetent bike shop owner who installed the wheel last. 

I ride a lot. Even let my bike go in crashes and watched it bounce down hills and never had a wheel loosen. 

I have a decent trial lawyer investigating. 

Ok. I made all that up. Now the samurai I know had a daughter..........


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 24, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> OMG! what the fuck happened? That is horrifying!!!!!



Bike accident. More detail in answer to chunky stool above.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> The rear quick release failed on my mountain bike. The wheel slipped and dropped me real hard to the ground.
> 
> It was a failed part or an incompetent bike shop owner who installed the wheel last.
> 
> ...


Holy shit! 
I used to ride dirt bikes and have never seen anything like that! 

Then again, I wore all the gear so crashing usually wasn't a big deal...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit!
> I used to ride dirt bikes and have never seen anything like that!
> 
> Then again, I wore all the gear so crashing usually wasn't a big deal...


I've seen that and a lot worse. You should see some of the chest crushes from ATVs, ow, we lost a lot of people from donor cycles and their variants.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit!
> I used to ride dirt bikes and have never seen anything like that!
> 
> Then again, I wore all the gear so crashing usually wasn't a big deal...



I was showing my brother in laws kid to ride without training wheels. It was right out front of my house. 

I landed square on my shoulder. I tucked my arm and hand in instinctively. It shattered the scapula. It now has 3 plates. Even a nerve was pinched and destroyed. I’m bumming for months more looks like. 

I posted these pics elsewhere but this is a pic thread and these are me so.....

Broken, compressed, split and overlapped. 
 

Repaired.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 24, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I was showing my brother in laws kid to ride without training wheels. It was right out front of my house.
> 
> I landed square on my shoulder. I tucked my arm and hand in instinctively. It shattered the scapula. It now has 3 plates. Even a nerve was pinched and destroyed. I’m bumming for months more looks like.
> 
> ...



I know your pain , I’ve been in the screw n plate club for a long time . This is the only X-ray pic on this device. 
But i got a lot more . Careful with the opioids


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 24, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I was showing my brother in laws kid to ride without training wheels. It was right out front of my house.
> 
> I landed square on my shoulder. I tucked my arm and hand in instinctively. It shattered the scapula. It now has 3 plates. Even a nerve was pinched and destroyed. I’m bumming for months more looks like.
> 
> ...


What happens when you go through a metal detector?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 24, 2018)

Nothing, I’ve only ever set one hand held one off , and it was the plates in my arm , there is a lot in there . Airports are not a problem


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 24, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I was showing my brother in laws kid to ride without training wheels. It was right out front of my house.
> 
> I landed square on my shoulder. I tucked my arm and hand in instinctively. It shattered the scapula. It now has 3 plates. Even a nerve was pinched and destroyed. I’m bumming for months more looks like.
> 
> ...



Gentlemen, we can rebuild him. We have the technology...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I know your pain , I’ve been in the screw n plate club for a long time . This is the only X-ray pic on this device.
> But i got a lot more . Careful with the opioids View attachment 4126684



Thanks for the post. Guess we heal and move on. 

I am already taking a lower dose and less often. Trying to transfer to just Tylenol. But I sure still need the oxy for pain. 

I don’t like the effects of opioids and have tried heroin a few times long ago with no problem. 

I did like coke way too much but stopped that cold turkey over 20 years ago. 

Warning is appreciated.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 24, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Gentlemen, we can rebuild him. We have the technology...



We used to watch that on the console tv as a family every week when I was a kid.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 24, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What happens when you go through a metal detector?



The doc said they don’t give cards to show security anymore and my plates are deep enough to not alert the detector. If one does they will wand me and see that I am telling the truth about my shoulder. Plus I have pics.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 24, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks for the post. Guess we heal and move on.
> 
> I am already taking a lower dose and less often. Trying to transfer to just Tylenol. But I sure still need the oxy for pain.
> 
> ...


One thing I wish I did differently is , start physical therapy sooner and stay in longer . 
I was climbing mtns n riding a 60hp 2 stroke dirt bike 6 months after the leg rebuild tho. But I was hurting, but had a goal.
Oxy is the only thing that will take the pain away for me , 
When I woke up , I ask for pain meds , they gave me a perk I laughed , said what I got a headache? I need OXY! 
I haven’t touched coke in a really long time, I wouldn’t call anything around here coke tho. I love to get covered in blood n hang out with grizzlies but I’m scared of needles . Lol 
I makes pills and muscle rubs with cannaoil & it helps 
I haven’t ate a pharmaceutical in over 2 years 
I can give you recipes etc if ya like .


----------



## Rakin (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> One thing I wish I did differently is , start physical therapy sooner and stay in longer .
> I was climbing mtns n riding a 60hp 2 stroke dirt bike 6 months after the leg rebuild tho. But I was hurting, but had a goal.
> Oxy is the only thing that will take the pain away for me ,
> When I woke up , I ask for pain meds , they gave me a perk I laughed , said what I got a headache? I need OXY!
> ...



Thanks man. We make coconut oil for edibles and I have jars of dry keif so yes please if you have time to pm me some recipes. 

And I’m only on oxy codone. Perc and Norco. And yeah. It’s pretty weak. I’m surprised every time that these crappy pills are a drug epidemic.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 24, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks man. We make coconut oil for edibles and I have jars of dry keif so yes please if you have time to pm me some recipes.
> 
> And I’m only on oxy codone. Perc and Norco. And yeah. It’s pretty weak. I’m surprised every time that these crappy pills are a drug epidemic.


The more I think about it , the more I realize that this would be so much worse for you , I couldn’t walk for 6 weeks but , I didn’t have to worry about the bills and hospital expenses etc 
I’ve must have had hundreds of thousands done to me over the years.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> The more I think about it , the more I realize that this would be so much worse for you , I couldn’t walk for 6 weeks but , I didn’t have to worry about the bills and hospital expenses etc
> I’ve must have had hundreds of thousands done to me over the years.



I have insurance. And my personal income is from flower donations. I should be good to ride and paddle in 2-3 months supposedly. Garden is even at full perpetual blast. Mrs. MMG knows plants now. She is very helpful.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nothing, I’ve only ever set one hand held one off , and it was the plates in my arm , there is a lot in there . Airports are not a problem


I'm guessing an MRI isn't an option?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm guessing an MRI isn't an option?


I don’t remember what the deal was with my last MRI
The last one was to look into my leg n knee, I also have a metal arm, I don’t member if i it was full body or just my lower half , 
I was drugged up pretty good when this was all happening


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I don’t remember what the deal was with my last MRI
> The last one was to look into my leg n knee, I also have a metal arm, I don’t member if i it was full body or just my lower half ,
> I was drugged up pretty good when this was all happening



I dated this woman in Colorado that was trampled by her own spooked horse. Her chest was crushed and completely rebuilt out of metal. She carried an x ray that made her look like an artificial life form with a metallic rib cage. 

Couldn’t tell she had a pretty face and long brown hair.  and the horse spared her head luckily.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> The more I think about it , the more I realize that this would be so much worse for you , I couldn’t walk for 6 weeks but , I didn’t have to worry about the bills and hospital expenses etc
> I’ve must have had hundreds of thousands done to me over the years.


We call our oldest our Million dollar kid.
He flipped a car with T tops & was drug on his head among other things\ - injuries were beyond comprehension.
At first the Dr's said he was dead - then that he wouldn't make it - then he wouldn't be anyone we recognized if he woke up.

Believe or not it was on 4-20 years ago & we count it as his second birthday.

Miracles can happen & it did for us.


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I must have watched that for 10 min before it occurred to me, that can't be ANC.

Who doesn't love a good scissoring.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 25, 2018)

ANC said:


>


*boop*


----------



## Bareback (Apr 25, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I seen this story on xhamptser it has a happy ending.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2018)

lokie said:


> I must have watched that for 10 min before it occurred to me, that can't be ANC.
> 
> Who doesn't love a good scissoring.


Agreed...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I bet they get stuck together like two suction cups...


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Staples came out yesterday. incisuon healing faster than expected however I did not know the doctor had to sever a pinched nerve he saw when he was inside and it will slowly grow back. So movement in a few directions Is much harder than others.
> 
> But it is obviously repaired and healing.


How bout some Kratom? I have a literal bucket full. Feels just like morphine or hydros


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 5, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> How bout some Kratom? I have a literal bucket full. Feels just like morphine or hydros



Thanks very much for the offer but it’s getting less painful every day.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Drowning-Man (May 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks very much for the offer but it’s getting less painful every day.


Fuck pain, do it for fun. Strongest herbal I've tried after weed.


----------



## Venus55 (May 5, 2018)

Showjumping @ 17yo. 190cm fence or 6’2”.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 6, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4131832
> Showjumping @ 17yo. 190cm fence or 6’2”.



So cool! Who's that on your back?


----------



## Venus55 (May 6, 2018)

LOL!


----------



## Indagrow (May 6, 2018)




----------



## FirstTimeGrwrLngTmSmkr (May 6, 2018)

Garden Knowm said:


> POST A PICTURE OF YOU
> 
> Half Man and Half cigar smoking Bulldog.....
> 
> ...


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 4132009


You need the mustache back


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You need the mustache back


I just wanna know if he ate that cute lil' baby fishie


----------



## wascaptain (May 6, 2018)

spent the weekend at the most haunted house in america. i get up real early in the mornings and this morning at 3am i went for a stroll on the grounds and burned a big fattie,
it was scary.

this mirror here has been on tv a whole bunch of times...


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I just wanna know if he ate that cute lil' baby fishie


If he's a man he ate it while it was still alive


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> spent the weekend at the most haunted house in america. i get up real early in the mornings and this morning at 3am i went for a stroll on the grounds and burned a big fattie,
> it was scary.
> 
> this mirror here has been on tv a whole bunch of times...


Ahhh sweet pic, where did you find that young hottie


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2018)

srh88 said:


> If he's a man he ate it while it was still alive


Sushi right? OMG I just had my first sushi. AFTER a baseball game. I was so polluted and my son, daughter in law and @cannabineer took me to this nice sushi restaurant in town (Red Salmon).

I got some lovely Salmon, Tuna and hmmm what was the other one? I forget. Anyway they did not give us actual eating utensils. They gave us chopsticks. I sat there for awhile and pondered my dilemma. I furtively ate a few pieces with my fingers. My son game me the OH MOM look so I unhinged my chopsticks and immediately stabbed the next portion.

Worked like a champ  After we got in the car to leave, sweet daughter in law, yelled WAIT, ran back into the restaurant and came out with another pair of medieval eating tools. Passed them to me in the back seat and adjured me to practice. Which we all knew I wouldn't.


----------



## 420God (May 6, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> spent the weekend at the most haunted house in america. i get up real early in the mornings and this morning at 3am i went for a stroll on the grounds and burned a big fattie,
> it was scary.
> 
> this mirror here has been on tv a whole bunch of times...


https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Mirror_img_0267.jpg


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2018)

420God said:


> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Mirror_img_0267.jpg


Nice! Bloody Mary, Bloody Mary, Bloody ok great hubby brought me one. See that shit works.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nice! Bloody Mary, Bloody Mary, Bloody ok great hubby brought me one. See that shit works.


Chardonnay, Chardonnay, Chardonnay. . . 

WTF


----------



## Indagrow (May 6, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You need the mustache back


I'm trying to shave weight for the racing season and carrying that pussy magnet around is just to heavy of a burden 


curious2garden said:


> I just wanna know if he ate that cute lil' baby fishie


I don't eat seafood..or freshfood in that case. My buddy took a pick because it was the first large mouth to come out of that puddle for the season..I was laughing because of how small it was, still ya gotta throw your worm out 

Checked out the Boston public library today, they say its the second largest in America by volume in an undistiguised unit (9 million..units) it was quite impressive I must admit. Apparently there is something about me that screams ill take your picture for you . I was sequestered by no lie 6 couples..I offered for two additional families. One girl was adamant she took a picture of us..just wouldn't drop it


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I'm trying to shave weight for the racing season and carrying that pussy magnet around is just to heavy of a burden
> 
> I don't eat seafood..or freshfood in that case. My buddy took a pick because it was the first large mouth to come out of that puddle for the season..I was laughing because of how small it was, still ya gotta throw your worm out
> 
> Checked out the Boston public library today, they say its the second largest in America by volume in an undistiguised unit (9 million..units) it was quite impressive I must admit. Apparently there is something about me that screams ill take your picture for you . I was sequestered by no lie 6 couples..I offered for two additional families. One girl was adamant she took a picture of us..just wouldn't drop it View attachment 4132293


Did she have weird toes? 

Also the weight loss from losing the mustache doesn't compare to the added power it gave you. Worth at least 60 horse power, which roughly equals 11 bald eagles because this is 'merica


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I landed square on my shoulder. I tucked my arm and hand in instinctively. It shattered the scapula. It now has 3 plates. Even a nerve was pinched and destroyed. I’m bumming for months more looks like.


What was the pain like the moment you fell? Is that the worst injury you've ever had?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 19, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What was the pain like the moment you fell? Is that the worst injury you've ever had?



I didn’t feel anything at first. Must have been in shock. The fall was weird and sudden. I normally feel where my bike is at and going. It just dropped below me with the slipping hub. 

About 10 minutes later just standing there trying to get a hold of the situation I realized something was very wrong and couldn’t raise my left arm. 

When I tried again the pain came. And yes it is the worst injury I have had and it hurts more than anything I have been through. Searing burning consistent pain. And nowhere to press to relieve it. I have never cried from pain before. I have cried during this. 

I usually never take pain meds even after dental work and I had no choice the last 6 weeks. 

I tapered off and switched all the way to Tylenol last week. 

It is waning a lot now but I keep trying to move my arm more and the pain comes back a while. 

Physical therapy is going to be awful. Even the doctor at the emergency room warned me. 

Have you had a bad injury?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I didn’t feel anything at first. Must have been in shock. The fall was weird and sudden. I normally feel where my bike is at and going. It just dropped below me with the slipping hub.
> 
> About 10 minutes later just standing there trying to get a hold of the situation I realized something was very wrong and couldn’t raise my left arm.
> 
> ...


I was running around a car opposite of my younger, _shorter_ cousin when I was around 5 years old, his forehead smacked my top two front teeth, and I had vampire pictures from school until they grew back around 9. I was riding my little sisters bike that had foot brakes up the street when I was like 12 trying to pedal as fast as I could and I accidentally stepped on the brakes and got flung over the handlebars. And one time when I was like 14, a friend and I were jumping around on the monkey bars, I tried to jump to one bar and I jumped too high and the bar hit my wrists instead of my hands and my legs vaulted forward and I crashed 6 feet down onto my back knocking the wind out of me, then crippling back home on my bike as best I could. Those are probably the worst injuries I've had outside cuts. I chopped 3/4 the way through my left thumb cutting potatoes one time, can't feel the tip now, 5 years later. Depends on how you look at it I guess. Getting my teeth knocked out, in retrospect, was probably the worst

Pain without relief is the worst. Reminds me of those unlucky enough to suffer from cluster headaches 

I hope you heal quick


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 19, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I was running around a car opposite of my younger, _shorter_ cousin when I was around 5 years old, his forehead smacked my top two front teeth, and I had vampire pictures from school until they grew back around 9. I was riding my little sisters bike that had foot brakes up the street when I was like 12 trying to pedal as fast as I could and I accidentally stepped on the brakes and got flung over the handlebars. And one time when I was like 14, a friend and I were jumping around on the monkey bars, I tried to jump to one bar and I jumped too high and the bar hit my wrists instead of my hands and my legs vaulted forward and I crashed 6 feet down onto my back knocking the wind out of me, then crippling back home on my bike as best I could. Those are probably the worst injuries I've had outside cuts. I chopped 3/4 the way through my left thumb cutting potatoes one time, can't feel the tip now, 5 years later. Depends on how you look at it I guess. Getting my teeth knocked out, in retrospect, was probably the worst
> 
> Pain without relief is the worst. Reminds me of those unlucky enough to suffer from cluster headaches
> 
> I hope you heal quick



Thanks man


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 19, 2018)

You just made me remember when I was 12 and crashed my 70’s banana seat with fire graphic red 3 speed Schwann style cruiser bike. Had the big pull back bars on an exaggerated “Z” stem. @Padawanbater2 

The teenagers were jumping their new bmx bikes over barrels at the work site near the neighborhood and I got peer pressured into trying. 

They were up to 8 Oil barrels lined up with the wood ramp leaning up on the first barrel. 

I pedaled hard and hit the ramp fast but didn’t know what I was doing. Well I cleared the now 9 barrel long run but landed on the front wheel. Crack! The silly long stem broke and I went right into it with my thigh. Missed the worst parts by inches. 

Man there was a lot of blood from that jagged broken stem. The kids all rallied together and got me and my bike home. 

Ahhh memories.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You just made me remember when I was 12 and crashed my 70’s banana seat with fire graphic red 3 speed Schwann style cruiser bike. Had the big pull back bars on an exaggerated “Z” stem. @Padawanbater2
> 
> The teenagers were jumping their new bmx bikes over barrels at the work site near the neighborhood and I got peer pressured into trying.
> 
> ...


lmao

Kids can be stupid as fuck, that story was hilarious. Thanks for sharing lol


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 19, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lmao
> 
> Kids can be stupid as fuck, that story was hilarious. Thanks for sharing lol


Hopefully some more adrenaline fueled idiots will share. Lol.


----------



## Indagrow (May 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Hopefully some more adrenaline fueled idiots will share. Lol.


I could write a novella with my injuries...biggest scar is from my circumsision thungs hugeeee


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 19, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I could write a novella with my injuries...biggest scar is from my circumsision thungs hugeeee



Lol. I only have an average circumcision.


----------



## Bareback (May 19, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I could write a novella with my injuries...biggest scar is from my circumsision thungs hugeeee


+Rep


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 19, 2018)

I got 22 stitches in my forehead when I was 13, so my right eyebrow is split in half and one side is higher than the other which makes me look perpetually quizzical


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got 22 stitches in my forehead when I was 13, so my right eyebrow is split in half and one side is higher than the other which makes me look perpetually quizzical


If you have pointy ears, you can make a killing at Star Trek conventions


----------



## Bareback (May 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You just made me remember when I was 12 and crashed my 70’s banana seat with fire graphic red 3 speed Schwann style cruiser bike. Had the big pull back bars on an exaggerated “Z” stem. @Padawanbater2
> 
> The teenagers were jumping their new bmx bikes over barrels at the work site near the neighborhood and I got peer pressured into trying.
> 
> ...


I have a very similar story with a banana seat bike, but less bloody.

I was walking wheelies on a ten speed, the front wheel falls off and I panicked, grabbed the rear brake, flew over the handle bars, landed on my upper lip. Skint my nose up real bad, with my upper lip split into , the swelling was so bad it turned inside out........ and then it and my nose scabbed together while I was asleep. 

Had a worm drive skillsaw back up into my hand and worked four hours with a hole the size of a silver dollar between my thumb and first finger.

I've avoided the worst injuries by being alert.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 19, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I'm trying to shave weight for the racing season and carrying that pussy magnet around is just to heavy of a burden
> 
> I don't eat seafood..or freshfood in that case. My buddy took a pick because it was the first large mouth to come out of that puddle for the season..I was laughing because of how small it was, still ya gotta throw your worm out
> 
> Checked out the Boston public library today, they say its the second largest in America by volume in an undistiguised unit (9 million..units) it was quite impressive I must admit. Apparently there is something about me that screams ill take your picture for you . I was sequestered by no lie 6 couples..I offered for two additional families. One girl was adamant she took a picture of us..just wouldn't drop it View attachment 4132293


Why is that girls wrist buffer then yours? Do you even lift as much as she does? Send me a picture of her toes, I wanna make sure she's right for you....


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I have a very similar story with a banana seat bike, but less bloody.
> 
> I was walking wheelies on a ten speed, the front wheel falls off and I panicked, grabbed the rear brake, flew over the handle bars, landed on my upper lip. Skint my nose up real bad, with my upper lip split into , the swelling was so bad it turned inside out........ and then it and my nose scabbed together while I was asleep.
> 
> ...



Did you hold your hand up to the light and look through the hole?


----------



## Bareback (May 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Did you hold your hand up to the light and look through the hole?


Yeah I ain't no bitct....... I thought my wife was going to pass out when she saw it. She made me go get it sewed up or I would have let it get infected before going to the Dr.


----------



## Indagrow (May 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Why is that girls wrist buffer then yours? Do you even lift as much as she does? Send me a picture of her toes, I wanna make sure she's right for you....


I already pmed you pics months ago bro...shes right

She's a fitness model so maybe she can haha I'm in cardio mode for racing and she works my dick more than I do these days so she's bulking up that wrist


----------



## mr sunshine (May 20, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I already pmed you pics months ago bro...shes right
> 
> She's a fitness model so maybe she can haha I'm in cardio mode for racing and she works my dick more than I do these days so she's bulking up that wrist


 Send me some nudes, bro. I want to masterbate to them. Send me some of her too.


----------



## Indagrow (May 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Send me some nudes, bro. I want to masterbate to them. Send me some of her too.


On it..gotta find someone to take them I want to do a full spread


----------



## Novabudd (May 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got 22 stitches in my forehead when I was 13, so my right eyebrow is split in half and one side is higher than the other which makes me look perpetually quizzical


Kinda like a Sara Sanders look eh ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2018)

i always thought she was smelling the shit on her nose......


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> Kinda like a Sara Sanders look eh ?


Just my eyebrow


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2018)

One time when I was about 10, I was riding my bike and trying to figure out how many times I had to turn the pedals for one revolution of the rear wheel and ran into the back of a parked car and smashed my nuts on the gooseneck


----------



## charface (May 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> One time when I was about 10, I was riding my bike and trying to figure out how many times I had to turn the pedals for one revolution of the rear wheel and ran into the back of a parked car and smashed my nuts on the gooseneck


I remember a few bikes when I was young and not smart enough to do maintenance. The chain would come off sometimes but only when extreme torque was applied. Meaning I stood up and peddled hard 

Chain comes off, foot slips off pedal
And all my weight hits nuts on bar. 

Bike of course still rolling with my feet dragging behind, nuts still riding bar, 
Amazeballs


----------



## srh88 (May 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> One time when I was about 10, I was riding my bike and trying to figure out how many times I had to turn the pedals for one revolution of the rear wheel and ran into the back of a parked car and smashed my nuts on the gooseneck


How many pedals was it?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> How many pedals was it?


I crashed before figuring it out and subsequently abandoned my quest for that particular knowledge


----------



## srh88 (May 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I crashed before figuring it out and subsequently abandoned my quest for that particular knowledge


Still got a bicycle? Lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Still got a bicycle? Lol


That was mean, but very funny


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Still got a bicycle? Lol


Not a 1965 Schwinn Speedster S20 

If I knew the gear ratio I could use the math to figure it out


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Not a 1965 Schwinn Speedster S20
> 
> If I knew the gear ratio I could use the math to figure it out


Who are you?
Mike Wolf?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4139049



Lol. I was waiting for a “he or she rides bicycles without seats” joke.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Who are you?
> Mike Wolf?
> 
> View attachment 4139058


No, that is not me

My skin is more leathery

bad haiku tonite


----------



## 420God (May 29, 2018)

Was a beautiful weekend, Mushu was catching some rays with me.


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 10, 2018)

about 4 days into my colorado vaction.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> about 4 days into my colorado vaction. View attachment 4148769


cool pic, but you'd think they could afford to paint their building,


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 10, 2018)

yo roger..

i like to ride the back country roads, kinda off the beaten path sort of thingy.

i visited nice and shiny dispensary's also. 
this one here was cool, the 3 hippy chicks running it made it fun!
theirs something about blue haired girls with tats does it for me....lol


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Reminds me of a burial at sea we did on an USCG ship.
> Underway ceremony and upon dumping the ashes over the transom of the ship the wind blew him all over everybody in Tropical blues.
> 
> Fitting actually as I served with him on a previous tour on the same ship & it tickled the shit outta him I'm sure.
> ...


I would love to be turned into chum for a fishing charter unfortunately it is illegal, but why not give back to what you enjoyed and I have had some of my life's best moments out fishing with family and friends in the ocean.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 3, 2018)

I have had so many injuries and accidents I can't remember them all, my Mom swears every 2 years I will be in the hospital for something usually something stupid I did. 

My best bike bang up I was about 8 and we had like a 3 foot wall would would jump off of, pop a wheelie and off you go. Well one day I am just about to jump and my Mom starts calling me for dinner instead of popping the wheelie I looked back over my shoulder at my house, the front tire went down and threw me forward off the bike in a superman flying pose. I did not have a shirt on and I skidded across the pavement on my chest, no skin left it was nasty looking but superficial thankfully. My latest episode is I was just released from the hospital this week after a 2 week stay, first my appendix burst then the wound got infected. So much fun, 3 back surgeries, tore ACL, MCL when skiing, Torn labrum, separated AC joint and broken clavicle from car accident. 3 broken wrists over the years, Just a few of my every 2 year escapades guess I should just be thankful to still be among the walking wounded.


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I have had so many injuries and accidents I can't remember them all, my Mom swears every 2 years I will be in the hospital for something usually something stupid I did.
> 
> My best bike bang up I was about 8 and we had like a 3 foot wall would would jump off of, pop a wheelie and off you go. Well one day I am just about to jump and my Mom starts calling me for dinner instead of popping the wheelie I looked back over my shoulder at my house, the front tire went down and threw me forward off the bike in a superman flying pose. I did not have a shirt on and I skidded across the pavement on my chest, no skin left it was nasty looking but superficial thankfully. My latest episode is I was just released from the hospital this week after a 2 week stay, first my appendix burst then the wound got infected. So much fun, 3 back surgeries, tore ACL, MCL when skiing, Torn labrum, separated AC joint and broken clavicle from car accident. 3 broken wrists over the years, Just a few of my every 2 year escapades guess I should just be thankful to still be among the walking wounded.


Dad was in the Air Force so we moved every 2-3 years, Mom used to say when we got someplace new the first thing we saw was the base E/R cause I had done something dumb & needed stitches (again, sigh).
In fact I was in the E/R a couple of weeks ago, just for nostalgia.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 17, 2018)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/nJdDwpHGu5FHaF9CA


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

You're not doing really well at this are you


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You're not doing really well at this are you


That's me in 1994 at 7. My stupid Chinese Android keeps reloading the page every time I try to upload a photo for avatar or post. I've tried everything.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2018)

you had a beard at 7? all i see is your avatar blown up


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dad was in the Air Force so we moved every 2-3 years, Mom used to say when we got someplace new the first thing we saw was the base E/R cause I had done something dumb & needed stitches (again, sigh).
> In fact I was in the E/R a couple of weeks ago, just for nostalgia.


Lol maybe you're an ER addict. You might be hooked.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Lol maybe you're an ER addict. You might be hooked.


Ouch, another painful barb.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> That's me in 1994 at 7. My stupid Chinese Android keeps reloading the page every time I try to upload a photo for avatar or post. I've tried everything.


WTF happened to your hand? 

If that's a tattoo, I hope they gave you your money back...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2018)

Here's my annual pic! 

Check those knees out! Lmao!
You may notice that I've been sleeping In a grow bag again. I have got feet and ankles, just how the pic turned out (even though it looks like I'm hiding a tag or something).


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ouch, another painful barb.


Nailed it


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Here's my annual pic!
> 
> Check those knees out! Lmao!
> You may notice that I've been sleeping In a grow bag again. I have got feet and ankles, just how the pic turned out (even though it looks like I'm hiding a tag or something).
> ...


Beats growing in a sleeping bag ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2018)

Lebron_James_Fan said:


> but stone beer is so good
> 
> lmao the words omly s fag talks.
> 
> ...


Reported for hate speech. 

Ahh sock puppets...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2018)

Lebron_James_Fan said:


> u made the list fats


What a bitter little pud you are.

Did Gary hurt your feelings by asking about dix?

Hugs & Kisses


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Beats growing in a sleeping bag ...


----------



## Delztronics (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2018)

Delztronics said:


>


We can't help you with your deficiencies unless you turn off the blurples.


----------



## Delztronics (Aug 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> We can't help you with your deficiencies unless you turn off the blurples.


Lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2018)

Difficult to follow Meta but I'll try....


----------



## srh88 (Aug 21, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Difficult to follow Meta but I'll try....
> View attachment 4184809


How tall is that ladder


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2018)

srh88 said:


> How tall is that ladder


10'....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2018)

600gl pots...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> We can't help you with your deficiencies unless you turn off the blurples.



Those things can't be good for the plants...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 22, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Difficult to follow Meta but I'll try....
> View attachment 4184809


Jj your looking great mate looks like you lost even more weight as well ??
Say hi to the crew for me bud it's not the same without tdub,tmb,nuggs, fumble etc all hanging out on the same thread
.....give Mike a big Aussie hug for me mate he's a top bloke.
I really need to stop sending gifts to the bbq and get my arse over there to spend quality time with you all 
Take care 
New family member is now 6 months old


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2018)

doublejj said:


> 10'....


Ehh I've seen bigger ladders... Amazing plants though


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2018)

doublejj said:


> 600gl pots...
> View attachment 4184859


Some people call them "raised beds"...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2018)

those ain't raised....that's a 5 foot deep hole that's about 5 feet across


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 22, 2018)

Karah said:


> Good mooooooorning View attachment 4053963


My fav one yet


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Karah (Aug 22, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> My fav one yet


Classic me


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 22, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4123201


Good god!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Jj your looking great mate looks like you lost even more weight as well ??
> Say hi to the crew for me bud it's not the same without tdub,tmb,nuggs, fumble etc all hanging out on the same thread
> .....give Mike a big Aussie hug for me mate he's a top bloke.
> I really need to stop sending gifts to the bbq and get my arse over there to spend quality time with you all
> ...


Will do bro, your pup is looking sweet...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 22, 2018)

Turns out what I thought was a spider bite a couple weeks ago is actually MRSA 
MRSA is some bullshit man. Feels way better the last few days.
This was a week ago

This is right now. Much better

@curious2garden
@tangerinegreen555


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Turns out what I thought was a spider bite a couple weeks ago is actually MRSA
> MRSA is some bullshit man. Feels way better the last few days.
> This was a week ago
> View attachment 4185220
> ...


Damn bro, take care of that shit, stuffs no joke..


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 22, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn bro, take care of that shit, stuffs no joke..


I will for sure!

Good thing they had me on the right antibiotic from the get go, or it could be much worse.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Turns out what I thought was a spider bite a couple weeks ago is actually MRSA
> MRSA is some bullshit man. Feels way better the last few days.
> This was a week ago
> View attachment 4185220
> ...


Damn bro....from what?
P.S. I'm gonna hit a salmon boat tomorrow out of Berkeley, want to go?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 22, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Damn bro....from what?
> P.S. I'm gonna hit a salmon boat tomorrow out of Berkeley, want to go?


Dude, i have no idea how i got it. Like i said i thought it was a spider bite! Crazy shit man. Doc just broke the news to me this morning that its mrsa.

Have fun bro, its too far for what i got going on right now, thx though.
Now that i’m feeling better we’re gonna be hitting the sac around chico for the salmon. Time to break in the new jet sled 

Good luck bro.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude, i have no idea how i got it. Like i said i thought it was a spider bite! Crazy shit man. Doc just broke the news to me this morning that its mrsa.
> 
> Have fun bro, its too far for what i got going on right now, thx though.
> Now that i’m feeling better we’re gonna be hitting the sac around chico for salmon. Time to break in the new jet sled
> ...


Thanks....I heard they were slaying them on the feather...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Turns out what I thought was a spider bite a couple weeks ago is actually MRSA
> MRSA is some bullshit man. Feels way better the last few days.
> This was a week ago
> View attachment 4185220
> ...


Stay on top of that shit Aero, that killed my father. His was systemic though


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Stay on top of that shit Aero, that killed my father. His was systemic though


Omg how horrible man. Sorry bro! Shit!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Omg how horrible man. Sorry bro! Shit!


He caught in the hospital after a surgery


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> He caught in the hospital after a surgery


Oh man, cant like that post bro.

This mrsa shit is some crazy stuff. The doc said they’re seeing it more and more often spread out in the public. Its already resistant to many antibiotics. What the hell they gonna do when it becomes resistant to the couple ones that work now? Crazy crazy.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh man, cant like that post bro.
> 
> This mrsa shit is some crazy stuff. The doc said they’re seeing it more and more often spread out in the public. Its already resistant to many antibiotics. What the hell they gonna do when it becomes resistant to the couple ones that work now? Crazy crazy.


Methicillin resistant staphylococcus aureus, bad shit and it could have come from a spider bite. I'm glad you sought care early and they got you on the right antibiotics. This is why antibiotics should NEVER be given without a culture and sensitivity except in extremis. That's how we ended up here. This bacteria is now part or your resident fauna so never let a potential source of infection go. Be very proactive in terms of treating cuts.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh man, cant like that post bro.
> 
> This mrsa shit is some crazy stuff. The doc said they’re seeing it more and more often spread out in the public. Its already resistant to many antibiotics. What the hell they gonna do when it becomes resistant to the couple ones that work now? Crazy crazy.


Dad's ended up resistant to all, they essentially ran out of effective antibiotics


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Methicillin resistant staphylococcus aureus, bad shit and it could have come from a spider bite. I'm glad you sought care early and they got you on the right antibiotics. This is why antibiotics should NEVER be given without a culture and sensitivity except in extremis. That's how we ended up here. *This bacteria is now part or your resident fauna so never let a potential source of infection go. Be very proactive in terms of treating cuts.*


^^^^^This


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> ^^^^^This


LOL I'm over in the other thread salivating over your Bloody Mary suggestion! Ha ha, piles of rotting flesh never put me off my food/drink


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Methicillin resistant staphylococcus aureus, bad shit and it could have come from a spider bite. I'm glad you sought care early and they got you on the right antibiotics. This is why antibiotics should NEVER be given without a culture and sensitivity except in extremis. That's how we ended up here. This bacteria is now part or your resident fauna so never let a potential source of infection go. Be very proactive in terms of treating cuts.


I had to go to the ER last week monday because it was getting worse really fast, I had no primary care because my last one left the network and all the docs up here aren’t accepting new patients. The ER doc prescribed 2 dif antibiotics, without culture, thank god one was the right one. Lucked out and found a new primary care about 30miles away who would do the follow up. First thing he did was take a swab of the sore.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I had to go to the ER last week monday because it was getting worse really fast, I had no primary care because my last one left the network and all the docs up here aren’t excepting new patients. The ER doc prescribed 2 dif antibiotics, without culture, thank god one was the right one. Lucked out and found a new primary care about 30miles away who would do the follow up. First thing he did was take a swab of the sore.


That is an example of what I meant by extremis. The ER doc knows what he's dealing with in your area. A regular primary care one would have been a mistake to see. This really was a case for the ER.

Edit: Finish both antibiotics and then take some live culture yoghurt.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 22, 2018)

@curious2garden 
Remember, i got Pseudomonas in my foot when i was a kid from a nail. 2 operations and 6weeks in the hospital for continuous IV.
I have all the luck i tell ya.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden
> Remember, i got Pseudomonas in my foot when i was a kid from a nail. 2 operations and 6weeks in the hospital for continuous IV.
> I have all the luck i tell ya.


Compromised IS response; you have to be on top of any injury bro, no John Wayne macho crap


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Compromised IS response; you have to be on top of any injury bro, no John Wayne macho crap


Back then, the doctor treated me for blood poisoning, which i also had. I guess they dont always look for bone poisoning. The nail went all the way through the joint of my big toe. Mother fuckers be leaving boards with long ass nails laying around, in a field. Wtf
You should see me on a jobsite. I’ll fucking kick some ass motherfuckers be leaving shit with nails in it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Back then, the doctor treated me for blood poisoning, which i also had. I guess they dont always look for bone poisoning. The nail went all the way through the joint of my big toe. Mother fuckers be leaving boards with long ass nails laying around, in a field. Wtf
> You should see me on a jobsite. I’ll fucking kick some ass motherfuckers be leaving shit with nails in it.


When I was an apprentice carpenter, first job for a solid week was, removing nails from useable lumber and bending them on scrap; for that reason. What drove me crazy was that all new guys had to do that, and new guys were ALWAYS busy doing it smh


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> When I was an apprentice carpenter, first job for a solid week was, removing nails from useable lumber and bending them on scrap; for that reason. What drove me crazy was that all new guys had to do that, and new guys were ALWAYS busy doing it smh


You’re a good man for it! Nails should be removed/ pounded over immediately. Allz it takes is one second on the ground someones gonna get it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> You’re a good man for it! Nails should be removed/ pounded over immediately. Allz it takes is one second on the ground someones gonna get it.


What got me was the laziness of the Journeymen/masters. It was a great idea to do it, but my point was that there was plenty of work for the new guy. I was on that job for 2 years and even then new guys were fucking with that. The attitude was "fuck it, the new guys will fix it"


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Back then, the doctor treated me for blood poisoning, which i also had. I guess they dont always look for bone poisoning. The nail went all the way through the joint of my big toe. Mother fuckers be leaving boards with long ass nails laying around, in a field. Wtf
> You should see me on a jobsite. I’ll fucking kick some ass *motherfuckers be leaving shit *with nails in it.


I'll get sideways fast if someone leaves dangerous materials and potential trip hazards
laying about the 2nd time I have to ask something be put away or moved.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden
> Remember, i got Pseudomonas in my foot when i was a kid from a nail. 2 operations and 6weeks in the hospital for continuous IV.
> I have all the luck i tell ya.



I got *Pseudomonas fluorescens *in my finger from cleaning out a dirty pool filter with an open cut some years ago. Apparently not an easy one to get. But I'm lucky like that. So lucky infact the doctor thought we might need to cut it off for more good luck. Luck had it that I got to keep it though. 

I hope you're on the mend.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Back then, the doctor treated me for blood poisoning, which i also had. I guess they dont always look for bone poisoning. The nail went all the way through the joint of my big toe. Mother fuckers be leaving boards with long ass nails laying around, in a field. Wtf
> You should see me on a jobsite. I’ll fucking kick some ass motherfuckers be leaving shit with nails in it.


Be very careful, keep H2O2 with you in a cooler and wash out any injury immediately and immediately go into urgent care and keep pics on your phone of this MRSA cellulitis and the pics of the antibiotics.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I got *Pseudomonas fluorescens *in my finger from cleaning out a dirty pool filter with an open cut some years ago. Apparently not an easy one to get. But I'm lucky like that. So lucky infact the doctor thought we might need to cut it off for more good luck. Luck had it that I got to keep it though.
> 
> I hope you're on the mend.


I am colonized with Serratia Marscesens. When I finally die I'm going to turn a really ugly orange and boy won't they be puzzled LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Be very careful, keep H2O2 with you in a cooler and wash out any injury immediately and immediately go into urgent care and keep pics on your phone of this MRSA cellulitis and the pics of the antibiotics.


Thank you. Will do!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 22, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I got *Pseudomonas fluorescens *in my finger from cleaning out a dirty pool filter with an open cut some years ago. Apparently not an easy one to get. But I'm lucky like that. So lucky infact the doctor thought we might need to cut it off for more good luck. Luck had it that I got to keep it though.
> 
> I hope you're on the mend.


You got the pseudomonas too!!! The doctor made it sound like i was lucky to have kept my foot.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> You got the pseudomonas too!!! The doctor made it sound like i was lucky to have kept my foot.


Pseudomonas can kill you. We lost burn patients to it regularly and we did some major amputations for it. You got lucky you were very young and didn't lose at least a couple toes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Pseudomonas can kill you. We lost burn patients to it regularly and we did some major amputations for it. You got lucky you were very young and didn't lose at least a couple toes.


Thanks.

Look at this sexy pseudomonas tainted foot.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Look at this sexy pseudomonas tainted foot.
> View attachment 4185336


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Turns out what I thought was a spider bite a couple weeks ago is actually MRSA
> MRSA is some bullshit man. Feels way better the last few days.
> This was a week ago
> View attachment 4185220
> ...


Shit... Stop going knee deep in cheap hookers


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Turns out what I thought was a spider bite a couple weeks ago is actually MRSA
> MRSA is some bullshit man. Feels way better the last few days.
> This was a week ago
> View attachment 4185220
> ...


Damn bro, that looks bad. Take care of that shit.

My wife's uncle got that and fought it for months but couldn't shake it. 

I had a bone infection a couple of years ago and I lost fifty pounds, Dr said he wanted to take my left arm but I said hell no. I think it made my arthritis much worse.

Speedy recovery bro.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> When I was an apprentice carpenter, first job for a solid week was, removing nails from useable lumber and bending them on scrap; for that reason. What drove me crazy was that all new guys had to do that, and new guys were ALWAYS busy doing it smh


FNG


----------



## kelly4 (Aug 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I got *Pseudomonas fluorescens *in my finger from cleaning out a dirty pool filter with an open cut some years ago. Apparently not an easy one to get. But I'm lucky like that. So lucky infact the doctor thought we might need to cut it off for more good luck. Luck had it that I got to keep it though.
> 
> I hope you're on the mend.


You stuck your dick in the pool filter?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Look at this sexy pseudomonas tainted foot.
> View attachment 4185336


Looks good


----------



## neosapien (Aug 23, 2018)

kelly4 said:


> You stuck your dick in the pool filter?


There's so much suction!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> There's so much suction!


Lol, For some reason that reminds me of when my cousin stuck his dick out to a suckling calf.

I thought he was gonna lose the thing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2018)

kelly4 said:


> You stuck your dick in the pool filter?





neosapien said:


> There's so much suction!


And plenty of pubic hair!


----------



## billy2011 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi guys, hope everyone is having a good day! I'm a long time member but haven't been active for years. I am looking for an old friend Collective Gardener. I can see he hasn't been online years. If anyone happens to know him and could get in touch it would be hugely appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol, For some reason that reminds me of when my cousin stuck his dick out to a suckling calf.
> 
> I thought he was gonna lose the thing.


So what happened? Did the calf polish his knob for him or try to bite it off? 
I tried that with my room mate's pit bull one night while I was drinking. Didn't do it for me. Lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> So what happened? Did the calf polish his knob for him or try to bite it off?
> I tried that with my room mate's pit bull one night while I was drinking. Didn't do it for me. Lol.


I remember a tale in which calves sucking were used as a mode of torture. Mex-American War or something. 
When I was a kid we visited a research farm with calves ( school field trip). I stuck my thumb in a very young bovine mouth. I can see that sort of action getting old real fast.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> So what happened? Did the calf polish his knob for him or try to bite it off?
> I tried that with my room mate's pit bull one night while I was drinking. Didn't do it for me. Lol.


Those little bastards get violent quickly when an udder is milk'less.

They butt & pull harder as I recall seeing.

Cured me very quickly of trying it.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I remember a tale in which calves sucking were used as a mode of torture. Mex-American War or something.
> When I was a kid we visited a research farm with calves ( school field trip). I stuck my thumb in a very young bovine mouth. I can see that sort of action getting old real fast.



They did it in this movie…







Funny movie for what it was…


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2018)

neosapien said:


> They did it in this movie…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I half-remember the idea being mentioned in "City Slickers" ... ymmv


----------



## neosapien (Aug 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I half-remember the idea being mentioned in "City Slickers" ... ymmv


That was another good one!


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Granny weed (Aug 25, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 4187012


Granny on horseback with my family there’s life in the old girl yet x


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 4187012


Watch out, those sheep can be vicious and are looking your way


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Watch out, those sheep can be vicious and are looking your way


Baaaaaaaaad, Malt


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 26, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 4187012


Such a great pic. The background is amazing.


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 26, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Such a great pic. The background is amazing.


Thank you it’s up in the shropshire hills in the uk, beautiful country x


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2018)

i've never worn a helmet while riding a horse. is it required in the uk?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never worn a helmet while riding a horse. is it required in the uk?


You don't want to end up like Gary Busey or Clark Kent


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2018)

when cowboys all wear helmets riding a horse, then i will too...till then, my old floppy rain hats works, the flopping edge keeps flies away


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've never worn a helmet while riding a horse. is it required in the uk?


Yes I’m afraid it is we are health and safety obsessed over here x


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> Yes I’m afraid it is we are health and safety obsessed over here x


let me know when they start coming with seat belts


----------



## fridayfishfry (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2018)

fridayfishfry said:


> View attachment 4188948


as i said above, let me know when they start coming with seatbelts


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2018)

tonight is the last of running lights at night, they will still get much bigger as they flower...


----------



## fridayfishfry (Aug 31, 2018)

that's a lot of grass  lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> Granny on horseback with my family there’s life in the old girl yet x


You look great  and like you're having a great time.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Watch out, those sheep can be vicious and are looking your way


Vicious, delicious and warm


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

doublejj said:


> tonight is the last of running lights at night, they will still get much *bigger as they flower*...
> View attachment 4190307


LOL love the understatement


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL love the understatement


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4190608


LOL hope you have more than that one container


----------



## Granny weed (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Granny weed (Sep 1, 2018)

A bit of camping with the family


----------



## srh88 (Sep 1, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> A bit of camping with the family


Nice to see you around.. hope all is well


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you had a beard at 7? all i see is your avatar blown up


Wtf, I selected a pic of me at 7 but my phone's chinese


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> WTF happened to your hand?
> 
> If that's a tattoo, I hope they gave you your money back...


I've had that for about 9 years


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> I've had that for about 9 years


Why?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> I've had that for about 9 years


It's hebrew


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> It's hebrew


So you wanted a tattoo that wouldn't make sense to the majority of people who saw it? 
Why not just put it on your ass?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> Good god!


6of us


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you wanted a tattoo that wouldn't make sense to the majority of people who saw it?
> Why not just put it on your ass?


It means something special to me. It's a reminder of what's important.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> It means something special to me. It's a reminder of what's important.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> It means something special to me. It's a reminder of what's important.


Then why do we all have to see it?
We don't give a shit. 

That's why I didn't ask what it meant? 
Zero shits...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Then why do we all have to see it?
> We don't give a shit.
> 
> That's why I didn't ask what it meant?
> Zero shits...


You ask me why I told you why. You live in a trailer or something?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> You ask me why I told you why. You live in a trailer or something?


LOL 
Nope. 

You did that for attention. 
Does it make you feel cool when people ask what it means? 

Zero shits.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Then why do we all have to see it?
> We don't give a shit.
> 
> That's why I didn't ask what it meant?
> Zero shits...


What do you mean by "We"? I didn't get the memo where "We" appointed you the arbiter of what "We" give a shit about. Fuck off.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> Nope.
> 
> You did that for attention.
> ...


No, I didn't actually. But to draw attention to it. Every time some one ask what it means, I get to tell them about Jesus.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> What do you mean by "We"? I didn't get the memo where "We" appointed you the arbiter of what "We" give a shit about. Fuck off.


I was referring to humans, troll. 

Hugs & Kisses


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> What do you mean by "We"? I didn't get the memo where "We" appointed you the arbiter of what "We" give a shit about. Fuck off.


Go eazy chunky poops just constipated. Communist get that way some times then forget we live in the USA.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was referring to humans, troll.
> 
> Hugs & Kisses


Double standards, another communist affliction.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Go eazy chunky poops just constipated. Communist get that way some times then forget we live in the USA.


Two little Tumptards sitting in a tree... 
You guys should get a room.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Two little Tumptards sitting in a tree...
> You guys should get a room.


Who said i cared a balls hair about Trump?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Two little Tumptards sitting in a tree...
> You guys should get a room.


What are you talking about? Please show me where I've endorsed any politician, of any party. Ever. I'll wait.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was referring to humans, troll.
> 
> Hugs & Kisses


I see. So you now represent all of humanity. Got it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> What are you talking about? Please show me where I've endorsed any politician, of any party. Ever. I'll wait.


I endorse we murder all politicians.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I see. So you now represent all of humanity. Got it.


Told you...Communism


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> What are you talking about? Please show me where I've endorsed any politician, of any party. Ever. I'll wait.


You have a confederate, didn't you notice? 

You seem immature for your age.
So impulsive...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You have a confederate, didn't you notice?
> 
> You seem immature for your age.
> So impulsive...


Please post my quotes supporting any politician ever. Still waiting.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Please post my quotes supporting any politician ever. Still waiting.


Why? 
I don't owe you a favor. 

Are you "very upset right now"? 

Hugs & Kisses


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why?
> I don't owe you a favor.
> 
> Are you "very upset right now"?
> ...


I'm not upset. Why do you ask?

So, you can't post any quote from me expressing support for any politician. But, you throw it out there in a lame attempt to discredit me about something completely unrelated to politics. That's what some (not me, of course) would call:



Chunky Stool said:


> Nice strawman you retarded fuck.


----------



## Delztronics (Sep 2, 2018)

I love watching people I don't know argue over stupid shit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'm not upset. Why do you ask?
> 
> So, you can't post any quote from me expressing support for any politician. But, you throw it out there in a lame attempt to discredit me about something completely unrelated to politics. That's what some (not me, of course) would call:


You saving my quotes for future reference makes me feel all tingly inside. 

Unfortunately, I don't save your posts. 
Sorry. 

I'm just not that into you...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

Delztronics said:


> I love watching people I don't know argue over stupid shit.


I do it for sport.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You saving my quotes for future reference makes me feel all tingly inside.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't save your posts.
> Sorry.
> ...


That took less than a minute using a feature this site provides. Perhaps you're not familiar with it. It's fairly complicated. "We" understand. 

So, no quotes of me supporting any politician ever? "We" can walk you through the confusing search function of this confusing site.

*hint* Using emoticons is more complicated.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I do it for sport.


What, exactly, is it you're referring to when you claim to be "doing it for sport"


----------



## fridayfishfry (Sep 2, 2018)

so glad we could have a nice thread


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> What, exactly, is it you're referring to when you claim to be "doing it for sport"


Pulling your chain.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I do it for sport.


you in a bad mood today?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pulling your chain.


Wrong. You got called on your bullshit. When called on it, you thought a nonsense political jab would help. It didn't. You then tripled down.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> you in a bad mood today?


I've had coffee now so all is well.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wrong. You got called on your bullshit. When called on it, you thought a nonsense political jab would help. It didn't. You then tripled down.


You really are worked up, aren't you? 

I associated you with a trump tard because I knew it would set you off. 

hook, line & sinker


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> you in a bad mood today?


To much borsch


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Told you...Communism


It's OK Drowning-Man; the adults are argung. Look! Tonka Trucks!!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wrong. You got called on your bullshit. When called on it, you thought a nonsense political jab would help. It didn't. You then tripled down.


cannot resist. You nailed him


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


>









More like that


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> More like that


Yep.

hook, line & sinker

I'm sure he will do better next time. 

I remember you telling me that he's an intelligent fellow...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You really are worked up, aren't you?
> 
> I associated you with a trump tard because I knew it would set you off.
> 
> hook, line & sinker


I see. You asserted that both myself and DrowningMan shared political views (which was totally unrelated to a tattoo in Hebrew), rather than address the substance of what I said. Now that I called you on it, you suddenly claim 1) you do it for sport, 2) you were jerking my chain, 3) lack of coffee, and 4) you knew it would set me off.

Do all those same reasons apply equally to DrowningMan? I just don't want there to be any confusion later. 

Or do you just have a problem with Hebrew?

If what you say is true, you orchestrated another embarrassing episode of your RIU tenure over nothing? And I'm the immature one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I see. You asserted that both myself and DrowningMan shared political views (which was totally unrelated to a tattoo in Hebrew), rather than address the substance of what I said. Now that I called you on it, you suddenly claim 1) you do it for sport, 2) you were jerking my chain, 3) lack of coffee, and 4) you knew it would set me off.
> 
> Do all those same reasons apply equally to DrowningMan? I just don't want there to be any confusion later.
> 
> ...


You seem very upset right now.

(hook, line & sinker)


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You seem very upset right now.
> 
> (hook, line & sinker)


So, no substantive responsive? Do you understand logic?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> So, no substantive responsive? Do you understand logic?


There's nothing left to explain. 

H. L. S 

You are a sensitive one. 
Do you remember how we met? (It's actually relevant to your current behavior.)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep.
> 
> hook, line & sinker
> 
> ...


He is, this is what went wrong.


Chunky Stool said:


> Then why do we all have to see it?
> We don't give a shit.
> 
> That's why I didn't ask what it meant?
> Zero shits...





pabloesqobar said:


> What do you mean by "We"? I didn't get the memo where "We" appointed you the arbiter of what "We" give a shit about. Fuck off.


He called you on speaking for him. You don't speak for me either. While I won't tell you to fuck off over it I would suggest when called on being de trop you discuss your royal we, the mouse in your pocket or your impending coronation.

Edited to add: You then assumed he was defending drowning man. He wasn't.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> There's nothing left to explain.
> 
> H. L. S
> 
> ...


This is a breeze, actually. You have much logic. Logical genius.


Chunky Stool said:


> It's ok for a black person to say white people have caveman DNA"???
> Conversely, I assume you wouldn't be offended if a white person said black people have monkey DNA.
> See how that works? It's called logic.
> Learn to use it and you will appear less retarded.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> He is, this is what went wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> He called you on speaking for him. You don't speak for me either. While I won't tell you to fuck off over it I would suggest when called on being de trop you discuss your royal we, the mouse in your pocket or your impending coronation.


Interesting. 
I've never caught two fish with one lure. 

Sorry about that...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> This is a breeze, actually. You have much logic. Logical genius.


Again, I'm flattered. 
Why did you leave out the part where I said white people have monkey DNA? 

Now you're just being petty...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Interesting.
> I've never caught two fish with one lure.
> 
> Sorry about that...


When you say you caught two fish with one lure, what do you mean?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> When you say you caught two fish with one lure, what do you mean?


I thought you were a smart fellow. 

Some catches are unintended.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Again, I'm flattered.
> Why did you leave out the part where I said white people have monkey DNA?
> 
> Now you're just being petty...


That wasn't in the quote RIU logistician. Please provide support for your assertions. Petty? LOL. That's rich.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I thought you were a smart fellow.
> 
> Some catches are unintended.


Who else did you catch with your "lure"?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Interesting.
> I've never caught two fish with one lure.
> 
> Sorry about that...


So you speak for me and fished me in, worse you think CN took your side 

I have zero wish to fight with you. I like you, but in this instance you are wrong. When one is wrong it's best to simply say oops and move along. I prefer to speak for myself and I don't believe anyone here will call me shy.

In the future please do not speak for me. 
Thanks,
Annie


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 2, 2018)

And to think I thought this was picture of yourself.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> And to think I thought this was picture of yourself.


We decided otherwise.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2018)

Lmao the real winner here is @Drowning-Man all he did was post a pic of a tat in Hebrew and


I love this site sometimes. Thanks for the lulz to all that were involved.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> We decided otherwise.


I've noticed now post some sexy selfies


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> . You live in a trailer or something?


Not to dog on you.. but even if he was a trailer person.... How long were you living in a tent behind Walmart for?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> And to think I thought this was picture of yourself.


It is, apparently today it's describe your intellect day.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lmao the real winner here is @Drowning-Man all he did was post a pic of a tat in Hebrew and
> View attachment 4191514
> 
> I love this site sometimes. Thanks for the lulz to all that were involved.


 LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2018)

Ok so let’s have Gary drop some real logic here. I’ll admit I really don’t give a shit about his tat. But then I realized that’s a big fat fucking lie! Because I went back 3 pages to see what it meant. 


Holy fuck knuckles, I’m an idiot.


curious2garden said:


> How did I lose my mind Gar?


You didn’t, I was joking about how the argument got started in the first place.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok so let’s have Gary drop some real logic here. I’ll admit I really don’t give a shit about his tat. But then I realized that’s a big fat fucking lie! Because I went back 3 pages to see what it meant.
> 
> 
> Holy fuck knuckles, I’m an idiot.
> ...


Yeah I read it again and realized LOL. Did I mention I'm trying my new table? That's @see4 's Sour Jefe. It is VERY good.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lmao the real winner here is @Drowning-Man all he did was post a pic of a tat in Hebrew and
> View attachment 4191514
> 
> I love this site sometimes. Thanks for the lulz to all that were involved.


For my part . . . you're welcome! 



But Chunky Stool is the only member here that has an odd opposition to the Hebrew language. Some would call that anti-Semitic.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 2, 2018)

כולכם כלבות קטנות


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> For my part . . . you're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> But Chunky Stool is the only member here that has an odd opposition to the Hebrew language. Some would call that anti-Semitic.


So petty it's in small print. 
-- edit -- 
And for the record, I never said anything about the Hebrew language.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> כולכם כלבות קטנות


Awe fuck, what’s that mean? I’m not anti Semitic or anything. I just don’t read Hebrew. So don’t y’all go around calling me

Gary Gibson


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So petty it's in small print.


it's not always about size.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So petty it's in small print.


So, you won't show me where in that thread you asserted white people have monkey DNA?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I've noticed now post some sexy selfies


You first.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> So, you won't show me where in that thread you asserted white people have monkey DNA?


Give me a link to the post you quoted and I'll find it. Probably just a few posts down. 
I remember that exchange well because it was the first time I was race baited on RIU. 
Wasn't the user crocodileStunter or something like that?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Give me a link to the post you quoted and I'll find it. Probably just a few posts down.
> I remember that exchange well because it was the first time I was race baited on RIU.
> Wasn't the user crocodileStunter or something like that?


LOL. You forgot the emoticon.


----------



## vertnugs (Sep 2, 2018)

#theinternetkilledtheNationalEnquirer


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> LOL. You forgot the emoticon.


Which one?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Which one?


You really don't know how this site works, do you? I was just seeing if you were still oblivious to the complete lack of logic in your quote. Because you're all logical and whatnot.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You first.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lmao the real winner here is @Drowning-Man all he did was post a pic of a tat in Hebrew and
> View attachment 4191514
> 
> I love this site sometimes. Thanks for the lulz to all that were involved.


Closet nazis


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Not to dog on you.. but even if he was a trailer person.... How long were you living in a tent behind Walmart for?


You still don't get my personality or mode of debate and humor yet huh? Thought y'all knew everything about me. Guese the law of ASS-U-MEtions is God around here. Or y'all's weed has pesticides


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> View attachment 4191538


Back to the drawing board, that is not sexy!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It's OK Drowning-Man; the adults are argung. Look! Tonka Trucks!!


Chinese nock off.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Closet nazis


Oh, nobody on this site would ever believe that. If you’re gonna try to start shit, at least put some effort into it. 

I read your post and thought “who ever heard of a Mexican nazi anyway?” Then I looked it up and I’ll be damned, it’s actually a fucking thing? Who’d a thunk?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok so let’s have Gary drop some real logic here. I’ll admit I really don’t give a shit about his tat. But then I realized that’s a big fat fucking lie! Because I went back 3 pages to see what it meant.
> 
> 
> Holy fuck knuckles, I’m an idiot.
> ...





Gary Goodson said:


> Oh, nobody on this site would ever believe that. If you’re gonna try to start shit, at least put some effort into it.
> 
> I read your post and thought “who ever heard of a Mexican nazi anyway?” Then I looked it up and I’ll be damned, it’s actually a fucking thing? Who’d a thunk?


Lol, you guese still can't tell the troll from the man yet?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok so let’s have Gary drop some real logic here. I’ll admit I really don’t give a shit about his tat. But then I realized that’s a big fat fucking lie! Because I went back 3 pages to see what it meant.
> 
> 
> Holy fuck knuckles, I’m an idiot.
> ...


What's a lie? And who you calling fat?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol, you guese still can't tell the troll from the man yet?


I’m a tolorent person. I feel like every should be able to troll... even if they’re not good at it. 


Troll on sir.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m a tolorent person. I feel like every should be able to troll... even if they’re not good at it.
> 
> 
> Troll on sir.


Yeah, besides it's in the Constitution somewhere


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m a tolorent person. I feel like every should be able to troll... even if they’re not good at it.
> 
> 
> Troll on sir.


I'm the friendly sarcastic variety.and there's the mean ones, like buck founding smiling and laughing at a person angers them more than calling them names. I've been doing it here for 2 years now. You can't take me serious 90+% of the time. RIUs only use for me is poking fun at you guys lol, nothing else


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, besides it's in the Constitution somewhere


Would you like to give a guese at my true political affiliation, since I always disco dance around it?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 2, 2018)

No.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> RIUs only use for me is poking fun at you guys lol, nothing else


Poking fun at us? Yeah sure guy.
Only thing i ever see you successfully using this site for is telling us how miserable your life is and how you are going to kill yourself! Get a fucking clue lame. Quit smoking speed


----------



## dangledo (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Would you like to give a guese at my true political affiliation, since I always disco dance around it?


On a scale of 1-meth. 

How methed up are you?


----------



## Granny weed (Sep 2, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Nice to see you around.. hope all is well


I’m good thank you for asking xx


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Would you like to give a guese at my true political affiliation, since I always disco dance around it?


Nope, I honestly don't care what anyone's affiliation is. That person is only one vote


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 2, 2018)

still going I see


----------



## neosapien (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## see4 (Sep 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I read it again and realized LOL. Did I mention I'm trying my new table? That's @see4 's Sour Jefe. It is VERY good.


I was gunna ask! How are those treating you?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 4, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Poking fun at us? Yeah sure guy.
> Only thing i ever see you successfully using this site for is telling us how miserable your life is and how you are going to kill yourself! Get a fucking clue lame. Quit smoking speed


True, because I consider you guys my friends. My last statement was was Rong. I just need a sympathetic ear. No sympathetic people in CS Tx. If y'all wanna know why I'm so fucked just fucking ask, long story but i wouldnt change a thing not one. It was all in His plan


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> On a scale of 1-meth.
> 
> How methed up are you?


Sober like 3 months. Even got off my psych poison. Fuck all drugs, even hate that I smoke. Y'all ever get ego death from weed. It got my mind right confront myself. All glory goes to God. I knocked and he answered


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4191691


What app you use? Always read reviews before utilizing them. Some are no good. I whent to a Jewish website. Mine is the Aramaic dialect. Not in modern Hebrew, a very new language actual. What did I every do to you guys any way? Amends would be in order.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2018)

This thread is exciting. I'll have to drop by more often...


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 4, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> This thread is exciting. I'll have to drop by more often...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judaism_and_masturbation


----------



## dangledo (Sep 4, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Sober like 3 months. Even got off my psych poison. Fuck all drugs, even hate that I smoke. Y'all ever get ego death from weed. It got my mind right confront myself. All glory goes to God. I knocked and he answered
> View attachment 4192597


Riiiiigght.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Riiiiigght.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192645
> ...


I'm having severe withdrawals from anti psychotic meds. Ben taking them for 15 years. I can't sleep more than 1-1.5 hours a night for the last week and severe 
physical pain. Can last for months. ASUMETSIONS again ass fuck?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Riiiiigght.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192645
> ...


And you mock my views on my God? What hypocrites you are.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judaism_and_masturbation


Did RIU switch things up? Y'all hate jews now? Interesting....


----------



## dangledo (Sep 4, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> I'm having severe withdrawals from anti psychotic meds. Ben taking them for 15 years. I can't sleep more than 1-1.5 hours a night for the last week and severe
> physical pain. Can last for months. ASUMETSIONS again ass fuck?


On a scale of 1-tweaking out your gourd?


----------



## dangledo (Sep 4, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> And you mock my views on my God? What hypocrites you are.



Mad and tweaking

Nice.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> On a scale of 1-tweaking out your gourd?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dangledo said:


> Mad and tweaking
> 
> Nice.


Nope, not even. Told you smiles. I'll win. Smiles always win


----------



## dangledo (Sep 4, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Nope, not even. Told you smiles. I'll win. Smiles always win


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4192659


Now that I think about it, who are you anyway?


----------



## dangledo (Sep 4, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Now that I think about it, who are you anyway?



I can't get you your fix, sorry.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I can't get you your fix, sorry.


Since Jesus is my Fix yer right you cant. I quit all my meds and drugs on my own. But I could still get it easier than a cheese burger. Pull the plank outa your eye before you grab the speck from mine.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4192659


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2018)

see4 said:


> I was gunna ask! How are those treating you?


I can't complain  Very nice and very OG smelling interestingly! Sprouted fast and was very vigorgous. High is 50/50 body, cerebral. I'm looking forward to finding a keeper. It wasn't one but it was good.


----------



## Granny weed (Sep 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So you speak for me and fished me in, worse you think CN took your side
> 
> I have zero wish to fight with you. I like you, but in this instance you are wrong. When one is wrong it's best to simply say oops and move along. I prefer to speak for myself and I don't believe anyone here will call me shy.
> 
> ...


I love you Annie your a legend xx


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> I love you Annie your a legend xx


Hugs right back atchya hun  So good to see you around here again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> I love you Annie your a legend xx





curious2garden said:


> Hugs right back atchya hun  So good to see you around here again.


A couple of my favorite RIU Ladies.

~ Hugs ~


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2018)

ok you people talk me into it...here


----------



## potpimp (Sep 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A couple of my favorite RIU Ladies.
> 
> ~ Hugs ~


Ditto!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A couple of my favorite RIU Ladies.
> 
> ~ Hugs ~





potpimp said:


> Ditto!!


Thank you both ::blush::


----------



## neosapien (Sep 9, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> What app you use? Always read reviews before utilizing them. Some are no good. I whent to a Jewish website. Mine is the Aramaic dialect. Not in modern Hebrew, a very new language actual. What did I every do to you guys any way? Amends would be in order.


Interesting lesson. So do you consider yourself an Aramaic Methican American?


----------



## Granny weed (Sep 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you both ::blush::


We’ve still got it Annie lol xx


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 12, 2018)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4197521


Heaven


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 15, 2018)

My good side


----------



## Granny weed (Sep 15, 2018)

My nieces wedding me and my grandchildren


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2018)

Acapulco, eons ago.....I'm the one in the middle


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 15, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Acapulco, eons ago.....I'm the one in the middle
> 
> View attachment 4199362


Hell yes!!!


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 15, 2018)

Niooce.


----------



## casperd (Sep 15, 2018)

Garden Knowm said:


> POST A PICTURE OF YOU
> 
> 
> me as a Bull Fighter
> ...


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Sep 15, 2018)

This is the "Road Trash" look from the early 1990's. Taken in Ephrata Pa.
I put near 300K miles on that Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2018)

Past season.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2018)

one more...


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 17, 2018)

yo doublejj..

just WOW as always


----------



## casperd (Sep 17, 2018)

doublejj said:


> one more...
> View attachment 4200065


well theres some nice plants props to doublejj..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2018)

casperd said:


> well theres some nice plants props to doublejj..


That one is actually a buddies garden....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> yo doublejj..
> 
> just WOW as always


Thank you my man. we try..


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 17, 2018)

Here's me working all damn day today in the rain. Sending a pic to the wifey at lunch.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2018)

doublejj said:


> one more...
> View attachment 4200065


JJ's local ad: "Trimmers needed. Must have logging experience"


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> JJ's local ad: "Trimmers needed. Must have logging experience"


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 17, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Here's me working all damn day today in the rain. Sending a pic to the wifey at lunch.
> 
> View attachment 4200432


you look happy


----------



## see4 (Sep 17, 2018)

Not so much of me, but of my offspring. Ain't she purty?


----------



## see4 (Sep 17, 2018)

She loves swimming with her daddy...


----------



## Granny weed (Sep 18, 2018)

see4 said:


> She loves swimming with her daddy...
> 
> View attachment 4200577


What a beauty x


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2018)

see4 said:


> Not so much of me, but of my offspring. Ain't she purty?
> 
> View attachment 4200576


+ Rep!
What a cutie.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2018)

see4 said:


> She loves swimming with her daddy...
> 
> View attachment 4200577


Can I come swim in your pool?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 18, 2018)

see4 said:


> She loves swimming with her daddy...
> 
> View attachment 4200577


And this is why RIU needs a love button. Nice work there see4.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2018)

see4 said:


> Not so much of me, but of my offspring. Ain't she purty?
> 
> View attachment 4200576


Ahh what a cutie pie! You got lucky.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 18, 2018)

Yep @see4 as the father of a cute ass kid myself, I can say unequivocally… you have a cute ass kid.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yep @see4 as the father of a cute ass kid myself, I can say unequivocally… you have a cute ass kid.


Yes, but is she ninja cute, as yours is  only time will tell


----------



## see4 (Sep 18, 2018)

aww shucks ya'll, thanks for the kind words. 

she's my little angel.


----------



## see4 (Sep 18, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Can I come swim in your pool?


Surely! Any cool peeps are welcome to hangout any time.


----------



## see4 (Sep 18, 2018)

Oh, and I have another one coming! We're (well, she) are 15 weeks along.

Daddy's been busy. Or 'gettin busy rather.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2018)

see4 said:


> Surely! Any cool peeps are welcome to hangout any time.


I'll wear my official rollitup speedo @GreatwhiteNorth gave me


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 19, 2018)

here is my little angel


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 19, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I'll wear my official rollitup speedo @GreatwhiteNorth gave me


You're welcome to, tho since I made it for you it's not so much of a banana hammock as it is a seed sack.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2018)

see4 said:


> aww shucks ya'll, thanks for the kind words.
> 
> she's my little angel.


Teenage years are looming, you need more guns and a pig farm.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2018)

wascaptain said:


> here is my little angel
> 
> View attachment 4201231


LOL Not so little! She looks a lot like you.


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Not so little! She looks a lot like you.



Same smile.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> Same smile.


Yup nose and eyes too!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 19, 2018)

see4 said:


> Oh, and I have another one coming! We're (well, she) are 15 weeks along.
> 
> Daddy's been busy. Or 'gettin busy rather.


Maybe this one will look more like you... you know, come out with glasses and a pimp suit. 

Your seedling is definitely a cutie
SH420


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2018)

see4 said:


> Surely! Any cool peeps are welcome to hangout any time.


Is there a pond for the rest of us?....


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're welcome to, tho since I made it for you it's not so much of a banana hammock as it is a seed sack.


It's still a little loose


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 19, 2018)

srh88 said:


> It's still a little loose
> View attachment 4201553


Lol !!
Perfect.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Sep 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're welcome to, tho since I made it for you it's not so much of a banana hammock as it is a seed sack.


How many did you make?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2018)

lokie said:


> How many did you make?
> View attachment 4201719


Oh I hope he rolled it up


----------



## see4 (Sep 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Teenage years are looming, you need more guns and a pig farm.


----------



## see4 (Sep 21, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Is there a pond for the rest of us?....


Funny you should mention that...

I've been giving some thought lately, to buying something in the Branson, MO area.. something on the lake.

That would be one heck of a RIU meetup.


----------



## see4 (Sep 21, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Maybe this one will look more like you... you know, come out with glasses and a pimp suit.
> 
> Your seedling is definitely a cutie
> SH420


Ha. My little nugget with a pimp cane. Now that's a thought!

Hey...what happened to being able to paste images in posts??????

Double You, Tee, Eff.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2018)

see4 said:


> Funny you should mention that...
> 
> I've been giving some thought lately, to buying something in the Branson, MO area.. something on the lake.
> 
> That would be one heck of a RIU meetup.


I've had a few of those at a lake before....they are hella fun


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 21, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I've had a few of those at a lake before....they are hella fun


That pig doesn't look like he's having much fun. 

Looks like a blast, wish I could go sometime.


----------



## 420God (Sep 24, 2018)

Wife barely able to pickup our biggest pumpkin we got for $5.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Wife barely able to pickup our biggest pumpkin we got for $5.
> 
> View attachment 4204452


Nice. $20+ here. 

Whatcha keep in the tank?


----------



## 420God (Sep 24, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice. $20+ here.
> 
> Whatcha keep in the tank?


A goldfish my daughter won at the fair 2 years ago. It's 8 inches long now.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 24, 2018)

420God said:


> A goldfish my daughter won at the fair 2 years ago. It's 8 inches long now.


What's in the other tank, the one on the right? Looks sort of familiar.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 24, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> What's in the other tank, the one on the right? Looks sort of familiar.



Lol. He didn’t say evil possessed piranha. 

But that would be very cool.


----------



## 420God (Sep 24, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> What's in the other tank, the one on the right? Looks sort of familiar.


A Japanese Samurai doll my grandmother brought with her to the states 50+ years ago. The helmet is sitting in top. Apparently it's a bad omen to have on him.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 24, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> What's in the other tank, the one on the right? Looks sort of familiar.


Is that tommy knockers?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>



I haven't seen that since I was a kid. Now the nightmares are gonna start again...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 24, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I haven't seen that since I was a kid. Now the nightmares are gonna start again...


Cool little horror film from back in the day and the second one wasn't too bad either, I didn't care for the third one though. I'm still looking for a nice piece of wood to carve my own killer doll out of, that thing would look bitchin' sitting up on the shelf.


Oh, and Karen Black was such a hottie.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4192689


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Interesting lesson. So do you consider yourself an Aramaic Methican American?


"When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of losers" -Socrates-


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


>


Just stick to the weed man.










@dangledo


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Just stick to the weed man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have, weed and Kratom. My Psych med withdrawals are over, I haven't felt this good since I was a kid bro, the hi of life is the strongest drug of all. Now what to do with all this poison I have left over...
https://photos.app.goo.gl/r8ViuqRmMv9yTuHo9


----------



## dangledo (Sep 25, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Just stick to the weed man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao haven't heard that one. Never know what that dude will say next

This one is really fitting for @Drowning-Man


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Lmao haven't heard that one. Never know what that dude will say next
> 
> This one is really fitting for @Drowning-Man


A+ trolling, gold star!


----------



## dangledo (Sep 25, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> A+ trolling, gold star!


Fur eel. Glad to hear you're doing alright. Trolling and all.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Fur eel. Glad to hear you're doing alright. Trolling and all.


I picked up trolling Facebook and you tube. My favorite victims are Communist, psychiatrist, local police,Christians, and vegetarians lol but I'm only a hateful troll to Communist and psychiatrist, rest im the a friendly troll. I got to watch my self though. Piss off the rong person, they might show up at your house and try shooting you dead (true story)


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2018)

doublejj said:


> That one is actually a buddies garden....


Looks like GBs planter boxes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> "When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of losers" -Socrates-


However true, Socrates never said that.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/socrates-debate-lost-slander-loser/


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> However true, Socrates never said that.
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/socrates-debate-lost-slander-loser/


Thanks homie, I almost went Gay and Democrat, you totally saved my ass I owe you one https://photos.app.goo.gl/7QBNBiKew6x4VNdJ8


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 25, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> I have, weed and Kratom. My Psych med withdrawals are over, I haven't felt this good since I was a kid bro, the hi of life is the strongest drug of all. Now what to do with all this poison I have left over...
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/r8ViuqRmMv9yTuHo9


Well Mr Lawson from State College, you could start by not posting your old prescription bottles complete with your name and location on this thread. Then you can drop them off at your local king soopers pharmacy for recycling. Do not flush down the toilet- Texas already dumps enough chemicals into the gulf...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2018)

Much LOL, nice.


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2018)

What big eyes you have


----------



## Bareback (Sep 25, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Lmao haven't heard that one. Never know what that dude will say next
> 
> This one is really fitting for @Drowning-Man


As I was listening to this silver tongue devil I realised that he must have been spying on me, and I am sure of it after the comments about my cousin and the tattoo on my dick.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 25, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Looks like GBs planter boxes


good old days


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2018)

Garden Boss said:


> good old days


So I was right ?
How the fuck are you brother ...been a min or two 
Hope all is well and family is good


----------



## neosapien (Sep 25, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> "When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of losers" -Socrates-


"If you can take a cumshot in the mouth for a point of meth, you can take a fucking joke" - Neosapien-


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 25, 2018)

neosapien said:


> "If you can take a cumshot in the mouth for a point of meth, you can take a fucking joke" - Neosapien-


"It's a joke not a dick, don't take it so hard."- Mother Teresa


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 25, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> So I was right ?
> How the fuck are you brother ...been a min or two
> Hope all is well and family is good


Lifes is good. Hope alls well


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2018)

neosapien said:


> "If you can take a cumshot in the mouth for a point of meth, you can take a fucking joke" - Neosapien-


Verified by Snopes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol, you guese still can't tell the troll from the man yet?


trolls aren't men....men stand up and say what they think when they think it, clearly.
trolls insinuate and prevaricate, because they are desperate....for attention, for validation.....for some sense of self worth.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> I'm having severe withdrawals from anti psychotic meds. Ben taking them for 15 years. I can't sleep more than 1-1.5 hours a night for the last week and severe
> physical pain. Can last for months. ASUMETSIONS again ass fuck?


personal pain isn't an excuse to be an asshole. if you can't interact with other people without being a shit head, quit interacting with other people, till you get your shit together


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2018)

Lol, yeah, sleeping is a no go without the meds once you get used to them.
Good luck man, I can really feel the days I forgot to take some of my meds...


----------



## Bareback (Sep 27, 2018)

@Drowning-Man ......it's like this... lots of us have given you love and kindness. But you often post ...... strange stuff and expect us to be on board with your mental state at that moment, but the reality is that your post change wildly based on your current situation, with out letting us in on it. And then you often get butt hurt over a response. I feel bad for you at times when it's clear that your hurting and need help, but it's hard to tell when you're on your way over a cliff.

I hope you don't take this wrong, I mean no disrespect.

PM me if you need to talk.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 27, 2018)

One of the job perks…


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2018)

Is that you Neo?

You're one pretty good lookin monkey.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that you Neo?
> 
> You're one pretty good lookin monkey.


That's my good side.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> That's my good side.


How's the wife... you and the kid getting in trouble yet.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> How's the wife... you and the kid getting in trouble yet.


The wife don't leave til Nov 4th. She's counting the days though, literally. Last night I said, time is moving fast, you're almost leaving in a month. And she was all like "No, 37 days actually you fucking idiot, can't you math?" Or it was pretty close to that.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The wife don't leave til Nov 4th. She's counting the days though, literally. Last night I said, time is moving fast, you're almost leaving in a month. And she was all like "No, 37 days actually you fucking idiot, can't you math?" Or it was pretty close to that.


Lol.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> One of the job perks…
> 
> View attachment 4206183


Handsome devil.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 29, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Handsome devil.


Aww shucks Danny.

You're making me blush.

And semi erect.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> One of the job perks…
> 
> Neo...anyone ever tell you.. you kinda resemble Edward Norton from American History X...just that side view...


----------



## Houdeeni (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 29, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> …


The most common "you remind me of…" I get is a mix of Norm MacDonald and Matthew McConaughey. Weird mix I know but multiple people have told me that.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The most common "you remind me of…" I get is a mix of Norm MacDonald and Matthew McConaughey. Weird mix I know but multiple people have told me that.


yea ..I see what theyre sayin ..but just that side pic...damn close!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 29, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> yea ..I see what theyre sayin ..but just that side pic...damn close!!!


Ahhhh I see the Edward Norton in him now. But I’ve seen him full frontal so... 


Anywho, y’all know what I get a lot? “Gary, you look like a fucking asshole!” 



Fuck yeah!


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ahhhh I see the Edward Norton in him now. But I’ve seen him full frontal so...
> 
> 
> Anywho, y’all know what I get a lot? “Gary, you look like a fucking asshole!”
> ...


I can see it. You fucking asshole


----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't see much resemblance to Ed Norton.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 30, 2018)

lokie said:


> I don't see much resemblance to Ed Norton.


I can't look at the moon and not think of Jackie Gleason. Plus he bears a striking resemblance to my father.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> I can't look at the moon and not think of Jackie Gleason. Plus he bears a striking resemblance to my father.


Ed Norton, Jacky Gleason or the moon?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ed Norton, Jacky Gleason or the moon?


Gleason. My pop was a happy drunk. The life of the party. 
In the army he was a radio DJ. And his army nickname was Ahhh. Never heard the story behind that one.
He was so proud of his first born son and his little tinker bell, my younger sister. I don't think he was aware he had another son, me, because in the 26 years we lived in the same house before he died I can't remember having an actual conversation with him.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Gleason. My pop was a happy drunk. The life of the party.
> In the army he was a radio DJ. And his army nickname was Ahhh. Never heard the story behind that one.
> He was so proud of his first born son and his little tinker bell, my younger sister. I don't think he was aware he had another son, me, because in the 26 years we lived in the same house before he died I can't remember having an actual conversation with him.


I can't like that, hugs, Danny. What he missed out on. You are cool, special, loving and sweet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Gleason. My pop was a happy drunk. The life of the party.
> In the army he was a radio DJ. And his army nickname was Ahhh. Never heard the story behind that one.
> He was so proud of his first born son and his little tinker bell, my younger sister. I don't think he was aware he had another son, me, because in the 26 years we lived in the same house before he died I can't remember having an actual conversation with him.


Can't like that one either.

Sorry HE missed out on that relationship.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 2, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Gleason. My pop was a happy drunk. The life of the party.
> In the army he was a radio DJ. And his army nickname was Ahhh. Never heard the story behind that one.
> He was so proud of his first born son and his little tinker bell, my younger sister. I don't think he was aware he had another son, me, because in the 26 years we lived in the same house before he died I can't remember having an actual conversation with him.


I love you Danny.


And for the fucking record…. I typed this before Annie or GWN but apparently forgot to hit post reply last night cuz I was preoccupied with picking my mom up at the airport. 

Their love for you is still valid too though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Gleason. My pop was a happy drunk. The life of the party.
> In the army he was a radio DJ. And his army nickname was Ahhh. Never heard the story behind that one.
> He was so proud of his first born son and his little tinker bell, my younger sister. I don't think he was aware he had another son, me, because in the 26 years we lived in the same house before he died I can't remember having an actual conversation with him.


you ok buddy...need to talk to someone i'm sure all these fine people are willing to step up....

i am too....so if you need it, shoot me a pm.......i got an ear to bend if needed...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i got an ear to bend if needed...


Not something you would have wanted to say to either of my Grand-ma's - If they really wanted your attention, they grabbed an ear.


----------



## lokie (Oct 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not something you would have wanted to say to either of my Grand-ma's - If they really wanted your attention, they grabbed an ear.


I hear ya.








My family elders also believed in pulling the short hairs on the back of the neck to get your attention.

It's a wonder I was not bald durring my teen years.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 3, 2018)

lokie said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After becoming a father I realized many things, and one thing was the meaning of the term " mean people " .
Mean people have a thorn bush growing right outside of the front door, so that when they are pissed at the young'ens the first bush they come to for a switch is said thorn bush, upon this realization I never looked at my grandparents the same again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2018)

can't blame people for being what they are. having children will certainly change you, but will it change your basic personality? maybe, maybe not. 
i'm not a particularly friendly, social guy. i don't hate people, i just don't enjoy their company most of the time. i've always been that way, and having a kid didn't change me. i love my son, but i didn't become a male version of julie andrews in the sound of music, because i had a kid.
is it fair to expect your grandparents to have a total personality change because one of their kids managed to reproduce?
having a child doesn't trigger a hormonal change in parents ( besides the temporary hormonal changes in pregnant women).
you don't acquire secret knowledge when you become a parent. 
Being a good parent doesn't require you to be your child's friend, it actually requires you to NOT be their friend on many occasions.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not something you would have wanted to say to either of my Grand-ma's - If they really wanted your attention, they grabbed an ear.


yeah mine did that too in younger years, but she also had the time to listen as well.....she would always say to me," if you ever need to bend an ear i'm here", basically letting me know that if i need to talk she was there.....she still is, she's 91 still does and say the same thing....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2018)

You are lucky to still have her.
Cherish your relationship - I still miss my Grandmothers & they have been gone more than a few years.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You are lucky to still have her.
> Cherish your relationship - I still miss my Grandmothers & they have been gone more than a few years.


i am, her health is declining, but i still cherish the memories we have and had, and hoping we have many many more.....i lost my grandfather earlier this year on Valentines day, he was my fishing buddy for a lot of years. Dunno how many time we went hunting and fishing, and all the time we were drunk on a boat.......miss that old guy. Taught me a lot of wonderful things......


----------



## Bareback (Oct 4, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Gleason. My pop was a happy drunk. The life of the party.
> In the army he was a radio DJ. And his army nickname was Ahhh. Never heard the story behind that one.
> He was so proud of his first born son and his little tinker bell, my younger sister. I don't think he was aware he had another son, me, because in the 26 years we lived in the same house before he died I can't remember having an actual conversation with him.


I'm liking this post only to show love and support to you, the content saddens me . I think really a good dude, funny ,cool intelligent and a super talented painter . Your work that you posted in " My other passion " thread is mind blowing. And I can say from my experience of being the third born to a military drunk it was ....... ok ok I don't really have the words to describe the emotion but I feel abandoned or discarded or something like that.
Much love brother...


----------



## Bareback (Oct 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i am, her health is declining, but i still cherish the memories we have and had, and hoping we have many many more.....i lost my grandfather earlier this year on Valentines day, he was my fishing buddy for a lot of years. Dunno how many time we went hunting and fishing, and all the time we were drunk on a boat.......miss that old guy. Taught me a lot of wonderful things......


I was raised for a while by my grandpa, deep in the most rural deep south. If you didn't catch it or kill it or grow it you didn't eat it. He was a WWII vet, he was good to us kids but mean as hell to everyone else. He was my fishing buddy to the day he died.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I was raised for a while by my grandpa, deep in the most rural deep south. If you didn't catch it or kill it or grow it you didn't eat it. He was a WWII vet, he was good to us kids but mean as hell to everyone else. He was my fishing buddy to the day he died.


mine too.....out of all the things i went through in my younger years, he was the one that took me under his wing. My grandmother too......He taught me how to hunt and fish......She taught me the ground and what it can be used for. Still remember the time we got into a school of gaftop, he just yelled keep casting we brought in 12 that day. Had an excellent fish fry with good drink....She came out with fresh cucumber, cheese, dried meat.....nice times.....got many more with her for the time being, with him well lets just say alot of good memories.....


----------



## Bareback (Oct 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> mine too.....out of all the things i went through in my younger years, he was the one that took me under his wing. My grandmother too......He taught me how to hunt and fish......She taught me the ground and what it can be used for. Still remember the time we got into a school of gaftop, he just yelled keep casting we brought in 12 that day. Had an excellent fish fry with good drink....She came out with fresh cucumber, cheese, dried meat.....nice times.....got many more with her for the time being, with him well lets just say alot of good memories.....


We were doing a job in Tampa and staying at a KOA on a tidal river plenty of gaftops to be caught. I cooked a pile on a Friday night and several of the crew joined me for catfish and beer. Well this one old dude keep saying how good the fish were, and then he said " where did you get this boy, dayis a lot better dan de uns we have here " ( use your best redneck/missing a lot of teef voice ) so I told him that i caught'em right there on that dock. And dat sum beach argued with me all night about how gaftops couldn't taste that good....jus ain't no damn way in hell boy.

Lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We were doing a job in Tampa and staying at a KOA on a tidal river plenty of gaftops to be caught. I cooked a pile on a Friday night and several of the crew joined me for catfish and beer. Well this one old dude keep saying how good the fish were, and then he said " where did you get this boy, dayis a lot better dan de uns we have here " ( use your best redneck/missing a lot of teef voice ) so I told him that i caught'em right there on that dock. And dat sum beach argued with me all night about how gaftops couldn't taste that good....jus ain't no damn way in hell boy.
> 
> Lol.


my aunt and uncle visited us when i was about 10. we all went fishing in the river, and he was excited about catching a shitload of crappies. i wasn't impressed with crappies...turns out i wasn't impressed with my moms ability to cook crappies, i must have ate a couple of pounds of the little bastards, they were so much better than what i was used to


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2018)

Wife looking rough after an 8 and a half hour shift.


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2018)

My Great Great Great Grandfather.

 

I never got to meet him.
I'm told that he was a quiet man and that he would always stand while taking lunch breaks, never to sit down.


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2018)

lokie said:


> My Great Great Great Grandfather.
> 
> View attachment 4211131
> 
> ...


So majestic. 

Here's my old man (right), pro boxer in the 70s.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my aunt and uncle visited us when i was about 10. we all went fishing in the river, and he was excited about catching a shitload of crappies. i wasn't impressed with crappies...turns out i wasn't impressed with my moms ability to cook crappies, i must have ate a couple of pounds of the little bastards, they were so much better than what i was used to


I used the giant economy sized crappies to shoot jet skiers (slingshot).


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Wife looking rough after an 8 and a half hour shift.
> 
> View attachment 4211110


That's rough!!! Shit I am doing life wrong LOL!! Love you guys hun.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2018)

420God said:


> So majestic.
> 
> Here's my old man (right), pro boxer in the 70s.
> View attachment 4211134


OMG!! He's so smoking hot!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2018)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4211147


Ok now that's a b'day pic! JJ you needed to post that in my B'day thread LOL


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG!! He's so smoking hot!


Now this is, smoking hot, JJ is alright too


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 7, 2018)

My amazing son who won his boxing match last night


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeez do they still degrade ladies like that?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeez do they still degrade ladies like that?


they don't appear to be upset about it...
and they're not getting the shit beaten out of them, either...


----------



## Granny weed (Oct 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeez do they still degrade ladies like that?


It’s there choice no one forces them


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 7, 2018)

420God said:


> Wife looking rough after an 8 and a half hour shift.
> 
> View attachment 4211110


Rough - yeah right, as rough as a Cardigan sweater (with the required sweater puppies).

She's a beaut & looks to have the personality to match. You're a very lucky man my friend.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 4211849 View attachment 4211843 View attachment 4211844
> My amazing son who won his boxing match last night


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Now this is, smoking hot, JJ is alright too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 4211849 View attachment 4211843 View attachment 4211844
> My amazing son who won his boxing match last night


Might as well turn that love of fighting into money! Good idea


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Might as well turn that love of fighting into money! Good idea


https://www.navy.com/contact/joining-the-navy?&activity=1228855&cid=ppc_gg_b_stan_core&gclid=EAIaIQobChMItty6sOr33QIVGbbACh29ZAX7EAAYASAAEgLsofD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 8, 2018)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4212464


You da man JJ..


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> After becoming a father I realized many things, and one thing was the meaning of the term " mean people " .
> Mean people have a thorn bush growing right outside of the front door, so that when they are pissed at the young'ens the first bush they come to for a switch is said thorn bush, upon this realization I never looked at my grandparents the same again.





BudmanTX said:


> i am, her health is declining, but i still cherish the memories we have and had, and hoping we have many many more.....i lost my grandfather earlier this year on Valentines day, he was my fishing buddy for a lot of years. Dunno how many time we went hunting and fishing, and all the time we were drunk on a boat.......miss that old guy. Taught me a lot of wonderful things......





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You are lucky to still have her.
> Cherish your relationship - I still miss my Grandmothers & they have been gone more than a few years.


You’re all very lucky to have had grandparents in your life. My parents came here from France when I was 2yo. My dad had no intention of ever seeing anyone from his family again. Both his parents are dead now. In 2010 I managed to find one of his 6 sisters on fb (all married with different surnames) and was able to finally see a picture of their mum, my grandmother. 

I’ve never seen a picture of his dad. 



My grandmother on my mums side is still alive. I send her letters and cards and an occasional phone call, but we’ve never met. Mums dad (below right) died about 20 years ago. I never heard his voice. 


I was always envious of friends that would spend holidays with their grandparents, aunts and uncles, cousins etc. 
So many of them have special memories of those times, my own parents included. I always felt like I was missing part of the puzzle..


----------



## Bareback (Oct 9, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> You’re all very lucky to have had grandparents in your life. My parents came here from France when I was 2yo. My dad had no intention of ever seeing anyone from his family again. Both his parents are dead now. In 2010 I managed to find one of his 6 sisters on fb (all married with different surnames) and was able to finally see a picture of their mum, my grandmother. View attachment 4212610
> 
> I’ve never seen a picture of his dad.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that missed out on grandparents, as a grandpa of three I can assure you that there's nothing like it for both the children and the adults.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> You’re all very lucky to have had grandparents in your life. My parents came here from France when I was 2yo. My dad had no intention of ever seeing anyone from his family again. Both his parents are dead now. In 2010 I managed to find one of his 6 sisters on fb (all married with different surnames) and was able to finally see a picture of their mum, my grandmother. View attachment 4212610
> 
> I’ve never seen a picture of his dad.
> 
> ...


i was very lucky overall Venus.....for me i was adopted into a very big family. Most the were still alive in those times. At the highet i had 1 great grandmother, 2 grandmother, 1 great uncles, 2 great grandfathers and so on....I was lucky, cause in those time it was hard, very hard to adopted a kid at that age. We were considered the lost children....So i feel ya, and where your coming from.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)

Speaking of.....


This is my mother...after 30+ years or so i found her with help from my wife and searching through records that i had.....this would be the last picture i have of her cause in a couple months after this picture she passed due to cancer. I miss to this day, wishing i could have a couple more words with her and her smile.....that side of the family doesn't even reconize me and part of them. From her i have 3 brothers i've never met and 1 sister.....She had a wonderful life, i have some of her ashes under a red rose bush which is blooming right now.........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm sorry to hear that missed out on grandparents, as *a grandpa of three* I can assure you that there's nothing like it for both the children and the adults.


Gotcha there - we have 8 total.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)

me and my wife have 6 grand babies


----------



## Bareback (Oct 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Gotcha there - we have 8 total.


Give me time, my daughter is just getting started. She could end up being a factory ......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Give me time, my daughter is just getting started. She could end up being a factory ......


lol...oh you too..

1 step daughter has 3 baby girls
2nd step daughter has 2 boys
3rd step son has 1 girl


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 9, 2018)

2 granddaughters and 1 grandson. And of course my 7yr old daughter  2 yrs older than the granddaughters..


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2018)

Clock must be off on your cam unless you guys have monster solar flares going on.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Clock must be off on your cam unless you guys have monster solar flares going on.


it's 12hrs off i think


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Clock must be off on your cam unless you guys have monster solar flares going on.


The sun does what @doublejj decrees!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4213129


This is my grandpa jj


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> This is my grandpa jj


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4213175


Any cherry pie this year mate ?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Any cherry pie this year mate ?


One entire greenhouse is cherry pie....


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2018)

I'd love to get a good cherry strain.


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'd love to get a good cherry strain.


I Remember my first cherry!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)

doublejj said:


> One entire greenhouse is cherry pie....
> View attachment 4213202


holy crap that's beautiful.....props to ya 



ANC said:


> I'd love to get a good cherry strain.


your not the only one


----------



## wascaptain (Oct 14, 2018)

me and my grandson yesterday.
his third year coaching in the sun belt conference.


----------



## wascaptain (Oct 14, 2018)

how time flys....

seems so much like yesterday....


----------



## srh88 (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4222826


You have very inviting pink lips


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You have very inviting pink lips


It's the mustache that makes it


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 27, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4222826


That exactly how you’re gonna look when you’re older lol.


Now post a pic of those cheesesteaks!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> That exactly how you’re gonna look when you’re older lol.
> 
> 
> Now post a pic of those cheesesteaks!


I can only wish ill end up that cute. Id fuck me. Id fuck me hard


----------



## Steve French (Nov 1, 2018)

It sure was strange walking into a legitimate government ran weed store. Paid my taxes to the queen, walked out with some green in hand and it was all legal. Very surreal. Got the moment crystallized. Nice to not be a crook.


----------



## Kipn (Nov 1, 2018)

taco Tuesday


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 1, 2018)

Kipn said:


> taco Tuesday





It’s Thursday, idiot.


----------



## Kipn (Nov 1, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> It’s Thursday, idiot.


lol Ive never hard of taco Thursday before only herd of tacos on a Tuesday's but ok


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2018)

Kipn said:


> herd of tacos


 
^ X 100 = herd of tacows?......¿


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 1, 2018)

Getting back in shape hoping to have a full six pack this summer


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Getting back in shape hoping to have a full six pack this summer View attachment 4241883


Venus55 and curious2garden like this.

Shamless Hussies - what about us 12 pack hunks?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Venus55 and curious2garden like this.
> 
> Shamless Hussies - what about us 12 pack hunks?


Preference I assume


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 1, 2018)

Bitches love fat boys with fat dicks, amIright? They're also into uncircumcised guys. From what I understand they enjoy chewing the foreskin like it semen flavored bubblegum.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Venus55 and curious2garden like this.
> 
> Shamless Hussies - what about us 12 pack hunks?


----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 10, 2018)

Wait what!?!

Did I hear 6 pack? Lol

(Pic of 39 th bday to any wise guys! )

I hope by my 42nd birthday, it'll still be there!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 10, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4246911 Wait what!?!
> 
> Did I hear 6 pack? Lol
> 
> ...


I'll drink to that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'll drink to that.


I'm interested in what @Singlemalt has to say about that


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm interested in what @Singlemalt has to say about that


Oh yeah, I'd eat that and the pants too


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4246911 Wait what!?!
> 
> Did I hear 6 pack? Lol
> 
> ...


Happy B-day little girl, I'm not positive you're old enough to be here; I'll have to see some ID and search you.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Happy B-day little girl, I'm not positive you're old enough to be here; I'll have to see some ID and search you.


I have her birthday listed as 8/11!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4246911 Wait what!?!
> 
> Did I hear 6 pack? Lol
> 
> ...


I'm laughing about the sign at the bottom left, "I like living with you." How are you doing? Still playing with terps? I just ordered some cartridges that are supposed to work with the heaviest oils without cutting. I did order a little bit of terpenes to prepare a cartridge with and without to test.

Good to see you, hugs,
Annie


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm laughing about the sign at the bottom left, "I like living with you." How are you doing? Still playing with terps? I just ordered some cartridges that are supposed to work with the heaviest oils without cutting. I did order a little bit of terpenes to prepare a cartridge with and without to test.
> 
> Good to see you, hugs,
> Annie


Been thinking abt you a lot and hope you are ok. I must sit down and write you an email.. been meaning to for ages. X


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Been thinking abt you a lot and hope you are ok. I must sit down and write you an email.. been meaning to for ages. X


Do it! I'm actually doing very well. The Growth Hormone fixed everything, thank god. Look forward to talking to you.


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2018)

Work selfie. Since I have to go out on a holiday weekend because someone left a mangled deer in a little old lady's front yard.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Work selfie. Since I have to go out on a holiday weekend because someone left a mangled deer in a little old lady's front yard.
> 
> View attachment 4253298


Oh looky! You have one of those new haute couture French vests , so internationally cosmopolitan 

PS who is driving?


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh looky! You have one of those new haute couture French vests , so internationally cosmopolitan
> 
> PS who is driving?


I am. Camera switched the pic around.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2018)

420God said:


> I am. Camera switched the pic around.


It must be one of those European cameras.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Work selfie. Since I have to go out on a holiday weekend because someone left a mangled deer in a little old lady's front yard.


Santa had a blowout flying over her house.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It must be one of those European cameras.


LOL


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Work selfie. Since I have to go out on a holiday weekend because someone left a mangled deer in a little old lady's front yard.
> 
> View attachment 4253298


what's that unit hanging in the back window?


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what's that unit hanging in the back window?


Rear dash cam. I have one front and back.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 31, 2018)

I was digging thru some boxes in the garage and found something I hadn't seen in many years. As an Army Medic I was issued a 2nd ID card, a Geneva Convention Card identifying me as medical. This was my picture on graduation day from Army medic school 1969....next stop Vietnam.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 31, 2018)

This is what it says on the back of the ID...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I was digging thru some boxes in the garage and found something I hadn't seen in many years. As an Army Medic I was issued a 2nd ID card, a Geneva Convention Card identifying me as medical. This was my picture on graduation day from Army medic school 1969....next stop Vietnam.
> 
> View attachment 4257760


I kind of remember that day feeling..."OK, the party is over it's about to get serious"....I think i look scared in this picture


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I kind of remember that day feeling..."OK, the party is over it's about to get serious"....I think i look scared in this picture


there's only two ways to look in a picture like that, scared or stupid...i'd pick scared, too


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I kind of remember that day feeling..."OK, the party is over it's about to get serious"....I think i look scared in this picture


Looks more like resignation to me.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's only two ways to look in a picture like that, scared or stupid...i'd pick scared, too


probably both....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Looks more like resignation to me.


Yeah the realization was just setting in.....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 14, 2019)

Still working on my summer body still a long ways to go


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 14, 2019)

Painting yesterday cold as fuck


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4246911 Wait what!?!
> 
> Did I hear 6 pack? Lol
> 
> ...


just turning 29, wish my abs look like that.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> just turning 29, wish my abs look like that.


Pics please....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Pics please....


I had my photo in my avatar until recently and disclosed my gender in my profile. That was a mistake. I'm not on instagram anymore


----------



## Bareback (Jan 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had my photo in my avatar until recently and disclosed my gender in my profile. That was a mistake. I'm not on instagram anymore


I remember seeing that pic, your really cute. I'm not trying to be weird or nothing, just messing around with the comments. So please don't be alarmed by my joking, it's pretty standard fuckery.
And it's a perfect opportunity for you to post a funny pic ( like a fat dude/chic or old or whatever you think is funny ) , it's all fun. 

PS don't let anyone talk you into nude pics....... unless you pm me said pics for approval. 





See how much fun that was.


----------



## lokie (Jan 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had my photo in my avatar until recently and disclosed my gender in my profile. That was a mistake. I'm not on instagram anymore


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I remember seeing that pic, your really cute. I'm not trying to be weird or nothing, just messing around with the comments. So please don't be alarmed by my joking, it's pretty standard fuckery.
> And it's a perfect opportunity for you to post a funny pic ( like a fat dude/chic or old or whatever you think is funny ) , it's all fun.
> 
> PS don't let anyone talk you into nude pics....... unless you pm me said pics for approval.
> ...



Mod's have to approve them prior to PM.

Just sayin.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mod's have to approve them prior to PM.
> 
> Just sayin.


And let's not forget that this site hosts one of the planet's foremost nudo-gnosticians. Truly @Laughing Grass is in good hands, so to speak.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I remember seeing that pic, your really cute. I'm not trying to be weird or nothing, just messing around with the comments. So please don't be alarmed by my joking, it's pretty standard fuckery.
> And it's a perfect opportunity for you to post a funny pic ( like a fat dude/chic or old or whatever you think is funny ) , it's all fun.
> 
> PS don't let anyone talk you into nude pics....... unless you pm me said pics for approval.
> ...


Better not let Neo see you trying to cut in on his territory


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Better not let Neo see you trying to cut in on his territory


Yah he would cut back, so deep


----------



## Bareback (Jan 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Better not let Neo see you trying to cut in on his territory


I learned everything I know from the ninga master himself.

I offer a bow of respect to the great professor.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I learned everything I know from the ninga master himself.
> 
> I offer a bow of respect to the great professor.


44 penis


----------



## Bareback (Jan 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yah he would cut back, so deep


Wait wait wait a minute, I haven't received any nudes yet...... let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> 44 penis


OG 44 penis..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Wait wait wait a minute, I haven't received any nudes yet...... let's not get ahead of ourselves.


No barefront for Bareback, sad


----------



## Bareback (Jan 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> No barefront for Bareback, sad


Indeed it's a sad world I live in


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> No barefront for Bareback, sad


@Bareback, I've got your back - - err, front dude.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Bareback, I've got your back - - err, chest dude.
> 
> View attachment 4264936


bearfront!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I remember seeing that pic, your really cute. I'm not trying to be weird or nothing, just messing around with the comments. So please don't be alarmed by my joking, it's pretty standard fuckery.
> And it's a perfect opportunity for you to post a funny pic ( like a fat dude/chic or old or whatever you think is funny ) , it's all fun.
> 
> PS don't let anyone talk you into nude pics....... unless you pm me said pics for approval.
> ...


lol I'm not a prude. I think it's charming that you're trying to bring me out of my shell and what girl doesn't love constant flattery. I'm just not into boys at all. You're awesome in every other way and all my best friends are boys, but I'm more of a chick's chick. Being the playful flirty girl with boys on a forum is just awkward and unnatural for me. I know you weren't trying to be anything other than playful, but that's my headspace and why I don't reciprocate with boys online.

Sorry didn't mean to take a piss all over this thread. I think I'm going to keep my nudes on Instagram... unless @GreatwhiteNorth has some ladies on staff. 

kidding.
seriously kidding.
Not sending nudes.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not a prude. I think it's charming that you're trying to bring me out of my shell and what girl doesn't love constant flattery. I'm just not into boys at all. You're awesome in every other way and all my best friends are boys, but I'm more of a chick's chick. Being the playful flirty girl with boys on a forum is just awkward and unnatural for me. I know you weren't trying to be anything other than playful, but that's my headspace and why I don't reciprocate with boys online.
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to take a piss all over this thread. I think I'm going to keep my nudes on Instagram... unless @GreatwhiteNorth has some ladies on staff.
> 
> ...


Lol Welcome to rollitup. 
So i guess we shouldnt ask the gary test questions


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I remember seeing that pic, your really cute. I'm not trying to be weird or nothing, just messing around with the comments. So please don't be alarmed by my joking, it's pretty standard fuckery.
> And it's a perfect opportunity for you to post a funny pic ( like a fat dude/chic or old or whatever you think is funny ) , it's all fun.
> 
> PS don't let anyone talk you into nude pics....... unless you pm me said pics for approval.
> ...





Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not a prude. I think it's charming that you're trying to bring me out of my shell and what girl doesn't love constant flattery. I'm just not into boys at all. You're awesome in every other way and all my best friends are boys, but I'm more of a chick's chick. Being the playful flirty girl with boys on a forum is just awkward and unnatural for me. I know you weren't trying to be anything other than playful, but that's my headspace and why I don't reciprocate with boys online.
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to take a piss all over this thread. I think I'm going to keep my nudes on Instagram... unless @GreatwhiteNorth has some ladies on staff.
> 
> ...











lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2019)

What is the gary test? I've been asked every question out there and a lot of inappropriate personal questions as well. I'm completely open about my lifestyle. No question that's not mocking or demeaning has ever been taboo for me. 

@lokie I didn't mean that as an FU, just explaining my position. I really hope it didn't come across that way.


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is the gary test? I've been asked every question out there and a lot of inappropriate personal questions as well. I'm completely open about my lifestyle. No question that's not mocking or demeaning has ever been taboo for me.
> 
> @lokie I didn't mean that as an FU, just explaining my position. I really hope it didn't come across that way.


No worries. Boundaries have been set. Now we know.






I'm quite sure no offence has been taken here today.

@Gary Goodson question for initiation rites?

"How many dix can fit in your mouth at once?"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2019)

lol the answer to that is exactly zero. 

Nine is pretty impressive though.


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol the answer to that is exactly zero.
> 
> Nine is pretty impressive though.
> 
> View attachment 4265111


Yea. Ya got to love a man on a mission!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not a prude. I think it's charming that you're trying to bring me out of my shell and what girl doesn't love constant flattery. I'm just not into boys at all. You're awesome in every other way and all my best friends are boys, but I'm more of a chick's chick. Being the playful flirty girl with boys on a forum is just awkward and unnatural for me. I know you weren't trying to be anything other than playful, but that's my headspace and why I don't reciprocate with boys online.
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to take a piss all over this thread. I think I'm going to keep my nudes on Instagram... unless @GreatwhiteNorth has some ladies on staff.
> 
> ...


Lol, Welcome to RIU and our dysfunctional family.

Oh, and BTW - I am a lady.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 15, 2019)

ha I was anticipating that response when I posted that. Nice leotard.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Better not let Neo see you trying to cut in on his territory


I feel like I've seen a pic of @neosapien 's penis in the last 9 years. Or it was photo edited. Or he talks about his magical penis so often I have a picture of him banging his wife *in a gas mask with nerf guns stuck in my head. (sorry dude just happened)
Might have been @lahadaextranjera forwarded it to me when I had to see what I was up against.
(flexes muscles)((and penis muscles))(((looks down,*sigh*)))


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol the answer to that is exactly zero.
> 
> Nine is pretty impressive though.
> 
> View attachment 4265111


Its a 6 minimum. @mr sunshine fits 12 and its pretty impressive


----------



## neosapien (Jan 15, 2019)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I feel like I've seen a pic of @neosapien 's penis in the last 9 years. Or it was photo edited. Or he talks about his magical penis so often I have a picture of him banging his wife *in a gas mask with nerf guns stuck in my head. (sorry dude just happened)
> Might have been @lahadaextranjera forwarded it to me when I had to see what I was up against.
> (flexes muscles)((and penis muscles))(((looks down,*sigh*)))


I'm quite flattered that the mental image you have of me is in a gas mask with nerf guns banging my wife. That is maybe the coolest depiction anyone has described of me ever. If Bob was still around I'd ask him to draw a pic of that for my avatar. 

From way back in the dark


Spoiler



yessie


 days, there is a pic of my penis dressed up as a wizard floating around. Was quite proud of that as well actually.

Other than that I think I just painted a vivid picture of words about my magical penis.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4265059


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not a prude. I think it's charming that you're trying to bring me out of my shell and what girl doesn't love constant flattery. I'm just not into boys at all. You're awesome in every other way and all my best friends are boys, but I'm more of a chick's chick. Being the playful flirty girl with boys on a forum is just awkward and unnatural for me. I know you weren't trying to be anything other than playful, but that's my headspace and why I don't reciprocate with boys online.
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to take a piss all over this thread. I think I'm going to keep my nudes on Instagram... unless @GreatwhiteNorth has some ladies on staff.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that kind of attention is flattery. Anyway since you asked earlier, Sunni and April are female mods. Lahada, Karah, Diabolical666, granny weed, DrAmberTrichome, singlemalt is occasionally a female but not on this forum, then again Malt is occasionally a gunslinger, a killer and an undercover spy depends on his mood, myself and quite a few other female users around here.

Cannabineer is asexual.

The attention whores are to be found here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-beautiful-human-anatomy.945661/page-26#post-14684884


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not sure that kind of attention is flattery. Anyway since you asked earlier, Sunni and April are female mods. Lahada, Karah, Diabolical666, granny weed, DrAmberTrichome, singlemalt is occasionally a female but not on this forum, then again Malt is occasionally a gunslinger, a killer and an undercover spy depends on his mood, myself and quite a few other female users around here.
> 
> Cannabineer is asexual.
> 
> The attention whores are to be found here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-beautiful-human-anatomy.945661/page-26#post-14684884


Actually


----------



## Bareback (Jan 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not a prude. I think it's charming that you're trying to bring me out of my shell and what girl doesn't love constant flattery. I'm just not into boys at all. You're awesome in every other way and all my best friends are boys, but I'm more of a chick's chick. Being the playful flirty girl with boys on a forum is just awkward and unnatural for me. I know you weren't trying to be anything other than playful, but that's my headspace and why I don't reciprocate with boys online.
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to take a piss all over this thread. I think I'm going to keep my nudes on Instagram... unless @GreatwhiteNorth has some ladies on staff.
> 
> ...


As long as you understand it's all in fun and the don't get butt hurt over some semi rude comments ( and if you hang out on TNT there's going to be a plenty ) then it's all for fun. Most people here don't care if your straight or not and the jokes we use on each other makes it hard to tell after a while. So don't get mad at me or others here on TNT if we poke you with a stick , but if I cross a line let me know and I'll apologize and try to stay away from that. Otherwise it's kinda a free-for-all here ( for entertainment pur-puss-es only ) .


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not sure that kind of attention is flattery. Anyway since you asked earlier, Sunni and April are female mods. Lahada, Karah, Diabolical666, granny weed, DrAmberTrichome, singlemalt is occasionally a female but not on this forum, then again Malt is occasionally a gunslinger, a killer and an undercover spy depends on his mood, myself and quite a few other female users around here.
> 
> Cannabineer is asexual.
> 
> The attention whores are to be found here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-beautiful-human-anatomy.945661/page-26#post-14684884


I actually lol'd


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I actually lol'd


Thanks, I was holding back the information on you being the go to guy if someone needed a lawnmower shoved up their chimney, break 'em in slowly, I always say.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, I was holding back the information on you being the go to guy if someone needed a lawnmower shoved up their chimney, break 'em in slowly, I always say.


That was definitely a highlight of my life


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> That was definitely a highlight of my life


Mine too!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Mine too!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> That was definitely a highlight of my life


Chimney mower tale is fukn epic. Such weidness is rare and beautiful. Here is some more mower creativity


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

Bareback said:


> As long as you understand it's all in fun and the don't get butt hurt over some semi rude comments ( and if you hang out on TNT there's going to be a plenty ) then it's all for fun. Most people here don't care if your straight or not and the jokes we use on each other makes it hard to tell after a while. So don't get mad at me or others here on TNT if we poke you with a stick , but if I cross a line let me know and I'll apologize and try to stay away from that. Otherwise it's kinda a free-for-all here ( for entertainment pur-puss-es only ) .


Don't forget the fully rude comments


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Its a 6 minimum. @mr sunshine fits 12 and its pretty impressive


I can fit 12 brown ones or 3 bbcs. I gotta catch up to @neosapien he spends a lot of time in China so he's up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2019)

mr sunshine said:


> I can fit 12 brown ones or 3 bbcs. I gotta catch up to @neosapien he spends a lot of time in China so he's up.


The difference between Ball Park Franks and Vienna Sausage


----------



## neosapien (Jan 15, 2019)

mr sunshine said:


> I can fit 12 brown ones or 3 bbcs. I gotta catch up to @neosapien he spends a lot of time in China so he's up.


All's fair in love and war. Lucky I don't count the eunuchs.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

neosapien said:


> All's fair in love and war. Lucky I don't count the eunuchs.


Sexual neutrons


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Chimney mower tale is fukn epic. Such weidness is rare and beautiful. Here is some more mower creativity


That's gotta be minimum of an F350 mower deck & cart.
Imagine what the battery gauge movement must look like. (Rapid downward arrow)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Actually


there is a word for that.....what was it again?......oh yeah...."freaky".....that was the word


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2019)

mr sunshine said:


> I can fit 12 brown ones or 3 bbcs. I gotta catch up to @neosapien he spends a lot of time in China so he's up.


yeah...but it's a size to volume ratio kind of thing....you can fit 3 brats, or 73 vienna sausages.......but the volume is the same


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not sure that kind of attention is flattery. Anyway since you asked earlier, Sunni and April are female mods. Lahada, Karah, Diabolical666, granny weed, DrAmberTrichome, singlemalt is occasionally a female but not on this forum, then again Malt is occasionally a gunslinger, a killer and an undercover spy depends on his mood, myself and quite a few other female users around here.
> 
> Cannabineer is asexual.
> 
> The attention whores are to be found here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-beautiful-human-anatomy.945661/page-26#post-14684884


As long as it's not gross or a guy getting touchy, I consider it flattery.

That's a comprehensive list but you left out height and measurements. For a laugh can you send singlemalt's as well, I won't judge anyone. Have to be at least 8cm taller than me and age isn't that important if in reason. I kid of course, I'm happily involved and not looking to make a hookup or anything like that.

That forum isn't really my style but I wouldn't be opposed to sharing instagram pages with Venus55 if her photos are legit, I bet she has a fun page.



Bareback said:


> As long as you understand it's all in fun and the don't get butt hurt over some semi rude comments ( and if you hang out on TNT there's going to be a plenty ) then it's all for fun. Most people here don't care if your straight or not and the jokes we use on each other makes it hard to tell after a while. So don't get mad at me or others here on TNT if we poke you with a stick , but if I cross a line let me know and I'll apologize and try to stay away from that. Otherwise it's kinda a free-for-all here ( for entertainment pur-puss-es only ) .


It's all good Bareback. I really don't care about what others think of my lifestyle or listen to negative opinions on it. I shared that info so you wouldn't think I was some cold, stuck up bitch for not responding in the traditional way. I'm not hypersensitive and can laugh at myself. You'd have to imagine that I've earned a pretty thick skin over the years.

Anyway this thread has gone way off track. Back to your scheduled programming.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Anyway this thread has gone way off track. Back to your scheduled programming.


Track... what track...we don't need no stinking track.

TNT does what TNT does...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Track... what track...we don't need no stinking track.
> 
> TNT does what TNT does...lol


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2019)

Pic the wife left on my phone.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 16, 2019)

You have a beautiful lady my friend.

And she always looks happy!


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have a beautiful lady my friend.
> 
> And she always looks happy!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 16, 2019)

420God said:


> Pic the wife left on my phone.
> View attachment 4265754


that's sweet. Does she do that every day?


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's sweet. Does she do that every day?


Not quite but very often. Makes for a nice surprise going through my pics.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 16, 2019)

I would enjoy that. She's quite pretty too. I get random animoji texts throughout the day with silly nonsense and jokes. Always makes me smile.

I received this today. She usually uses the poo animoji.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 19, 2019)

420God said:


> Pic the wife left on my phone.
> View attachment 4265754


I bet you have a grip if pictures I wanna see, with my penis. If you ever need someone to bring you water or pat your nuts dry while you're getting it in let me know.  god bless you!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 19, 2019)

Don't worry not in a creepy way. I'll hold my hand still and let your balls bounce into the pat as you pump the vaginas crevice. I won't chase them or anything gay like that. I'm strictly there to regulate your perspiration.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 19, 2019)

alright, I'm done.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2019)

My avatar is my pic.


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2019)

ANC said:


>


that is fucking awesome...the only way i'd have an image of that cheeto on my vehicle


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>



Siamese triplet bear looking strawberry. Looks like a bite was taken out of him.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2019)

you're a strawberry shaped like a bear? you are soooo multifaceted


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2019)

a polarberry.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> a polarberry.



Perfect!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2019)

looks like a black bear....size of dat ass


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)

Draw me like one of your French fries.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> a polarberry.


Good one







omg they're a thing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2019)

ew not very appetizing. I'd rather have the strawberry.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're a strawberry shaped like a bear? you are soooo multifaceted


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Nice strawbeary


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would enjoy that. She's quite pretty too. I get random animoji texts throughout the day with silly nonsense and jokes. Always makes me smile.
> 
> I received this today. She usually uses the poo animoji.



@420God s lady is better looking imo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2019)

you haven't seen the poo animoji


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> you haven't seen the poo animoji


 






^^^^ 
Your friend desires to be identified by this?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Chimney mower tale is fukn epic. Such weidness is rare and beautiful. Here is some more mower creativity


There was a couple, 1 walked and the other on power chair, at 7-11 near 1st & Federal, that rivalled this pair. It was hard to look away lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4268925
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She can identify however she likes. I'm the luckiest person in the world and completely happy.


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> She can identify however she likes. I'm the luckiest person in the world and completely happy.


That's cool.

Is she good at the Dutch Oven?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 22, 2019)

lokie said:


> That's cool.
> 
> Is she good at the Dutch Oven?



One night mrs mmg and me were real stoned and giggly and went to bed. I let out a “braaaaap” and pretended to start to pull the covers over her head and couldnt remember the term dutch oven. 

So I said “ under the cover toaster struedel” all stoned and laughing. 

So in our house thats what we call the dutch oven now. 

I dont think we matured pass 7th grade sometimes. Lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2019)

lokie said:


> That's cool.
> 
> Is she good at the Dutch Oven?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2019)

About a lifetime ago.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 8, 2019)

srh88 said:


> About a lifetime ago.



Is that you on guitar???


----------



## srh88 (Feb 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Is that you on guitar???


 Ya.. Years ago in miami


----------



## Karah (Mar 1, 2019)

I felt cute yesterday. Messy hair, don’t care


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> I felt cute yesterday. Messy hair, don’t care  View attachment 4291935


Ummm, Karah? What's the kitty playing with?


----------



## Karah (Mar 1, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Ummm, Karah? What's the kitty playing with?


Boobs, probably.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> Boobs, probably.


Hmmm, just checking. Carry on


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> Boobs, probably.





















pussy boob play must be something new.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Ummm, Karah? What's the kitty playing with?



Kitties like Titties


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> View attachment 4292216


Looks like a 33 year old male from oklahoma


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 1, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Looks like a 33 year old male from oklahoma


Wow you’re funny. My husband would be the 33 yo male lol I’m 25


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Looks like a 33 year old male from oklahoma


gender is soo 2018


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> View attachment 4292216


 Quack


----------



## Karah (Mar 1, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> View attachment 4292216


Pretty


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> Pretty


Aww you’re so sweet thank you!


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Wow you’re funny. My husband would be the 33 yo male lol I’m 25









Do you share this account often?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 1, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Wow you’re funny. My husband would be the 33 yo male lol I’m 25


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Wow you’re funny. My husband would be the 33 yo male lol I’m 25


Nah.. That picture looked like a 33 year old male from oklahoma


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2019)

jacksmuff said:


> gender is soo 2018



I'd hit it...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd hit it...


With his penis...

SH420


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> Do you share this account often?


Well I normally don’t comment but I look at pics and post pics of myself. Is that ok? Lol


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 1, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Nah.. That picture looked like a 33 year old male from oklahoma


Your pic looks like the unabomber is on to catch a predator so....


----------



## medviper (Mar 1, 2019)

Karah said:


> I felt cute yesterday. Messy hair, don’t care  View attachment 4291935


fabulous dimples.


----------



## lokie (Mar 2, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Well I normally don’t comment but I look at pics and post pics of myself. Is that ok? Lol


Sure browse and post as you wish.

I am just curious how to record your answers.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 2, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Your pic looks like the unabomber is on to catch a predator so....


His avatar pic does kinda looks like this 



















@Gary Goodson


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> His avatar pic does kinda looks like this
> View attachment 4292341
> 
> 
> ...


Wait wait wait



I only grab dudes by the pussy.


So there’s that!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Your pic looks like the unabomber is on to catch a predator so....


Hey!! What’s your end game here? Are you an avenger?’


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 2, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Your pic looks like the unabomber is on to catch a predator so....





Gary Goodson said:


> Hey!! What’s your end game here? Are you an avenger?’


Looks like the guy from GOLD RUSH to me


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Your pic looks like the unabomber is on to catch a predator so....


Get in the van!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

Karah said:


> I felt cute yesterday. Messy hair, don’t care  View attachment 4291935





srh88 said:


> Get in the van!


wait? where's the candy you promised me?!?!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wait wait wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karah (Mar 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wait? where's the candy you promised me?!?!


It’s in my pocket, see? 


medviper said:


> fabulous dimples.


Thank yah


----------



## Karah (Mar 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


 It’s actually me in gif form


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4292522 It’s actually me


Damn Karah, you have a cute pussy


----------



## Karah (Mar 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn Karah, you have a cute pussy


It’s pettable


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 2, 2019)

Karah said:


> It’s in my pocket, see?
> 
> Thank yah


Great now my wife wants to know why your pic is in my phone


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

Karah said:


> It’s in my pocket, see?
> 
> Thank yah


anytime you want me to dig around in your pockets, just let me know....but i'm keepin any candy i find


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> View attachment 4292216


Hey new member, I hope you’re enjoying the forum. We got a lot of characters on this site.

Most of us have known each other for a long time. So don’t take offense if it feels like we have our own inside jokes and bullshit like that. We’re all just a bunch of stoners having a laugh for no good reason.


But I do have a question for you, just to get to know you better...










What do you do for a living?














And to all you other assholes, I know what you guys thought I was gonna ask. Keep it respectful shit heads!


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey new member, I hope you’re enjoying the forum. We got a lot of characters on this site.
> 
> Most of us have known each other for a long time. So don’t take offense if it feels like we have our own inside jokes and bullahit like that. We’re all just a bunch of stoners having a laugh for no good reason.
> 
> ...


Not offended at all we love this site. I’m a loan officer, he does benefits administration. What about you?


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey new member, I hope you’re enjoying the forum. We got a lot of characters on this site.
> 
> Most of us have known each other for a long time. So don’t take offense if it feels like we have our own inside jokes and bullahit like that. We’re all just a bunch of stoners having a laugh for no good reason.
> 
> ...


Lol...


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 2, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Not offended at all we love this site. I’m a loan officer, he does benefits administration. What about you?


How many,,, aw never mind..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Not offended at all we love this site. I’m a loan officer, he does benefits administration. What about you?


Oh mostly I just suck all the dix I can in a day for a dollar. 




Jk jk but most would expect that to be my standard answer. Lol. I’ve always been in sales and/or management. I’m pretty damn good at it too. If you look at it, sales is just managing people anyway. I think most of my interactions are managing people in one way or another. Even day to day activities, you have to “manage” how you interact with one another. Right? So it kinda comes easy to me.


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh mostly I just suck all the dix I can in a day for a dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol talk about a high protein diet


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2019)

White underpants, what a bad design choice.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Lol talk about a high protein diet


“High” + protein= good times


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

I don’t do this often so you fuckers better jerk off while you can. 
 
But it’s about 1pm where I’m at and I’m drunk as ass!


Is that a saying I’m pretty sure people say that... if not, they should.


But anyway, stroke it fellas stroke it.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I don’t do this often so you fuckers better jerk off while you can.
> View attachment 4292563
> But it’s about 1pm where I’m at and I’m drunk as ass!
> 
> ...


Well, at least I'm better looking than you are. So I got that going for me.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Well, at least I'm better looking than you are. So I got that going for me.


Lol fucker! Let’s see.


I’m mean, I haven’t jerked off today anyway


Edit: and did you look at those lips? Straight up dsl’s


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I don’t do this often so you fuckers better jerk off while you can.
> View attachment 4292563
> But it’s about 1pm where I’m at and I’m drunk as ass!
> 
> ...


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol fucker! Let’s see.
> 
> 
> I’m mean, I haven’t jerked off today anyway
> ...


Yeah. The lips are hot. I'll give you that.

Here you go:



That's me in the black. And that's my bike in front with my Scorpion helmet hanging on it. The guy behind me is an old friend that is no longer with us.


----------



## Karah (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Edit: and did you look at those lips? Straight up dsl’s


 Same tho


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Yeah. The lips are hot. I'll give you that.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...


 Nice Max. Bummer about the friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4292586 Same tho


 Quaaaaack


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Nice Max. Bummer about the friend.


Yeah. I was gutted. Many folks were.

He was a chief petty officer in the Navy, retired. Guy was the kind of guy you wanted to be. I mean, it seemed like he really had his shit together. I really, really liked him and I don't really, really like anybody.

One day, he shot his wife to death and then turned the gun on himself. Turns out she was a raging alcoholic/drug addict, had been to rehab like 5 times, fell off the wagon yet again and that was it for him. He just couldn't take it anymore.

We all knew exactly dick about it all.

Not a day goes by I don't miss him.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Yeah. The lips are hot. I'll give you that.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...


Damn, sorry to hear about your homie. You don’t make it to my age without losing a few good ones.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 2, 2019)

You don't look that old. I'm 51. But with me, it's not the years...it's the mileage.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Yeah. I was gutted. Many folks were.
> 
> He was a chief petty officer in the Navy, retired. Guy was the kind of guy you wanted to be. I mean, it seemed like he really had his shit together. I really, really liked him and I don't really, really like anybody.
> 
> ...


 Ouchie, I'm sad to hear that.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> You don't look that old. I'm 51. But with me, it's not the years...it's the mileage.


Almost 40, brother, but I’ve lived a rough life. And I’ve lost my fair share of good people. A lot of them I still miss to this day. Good people that died way to young...



My heart goes out to them and their families.


----------



## Karah (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Almost 40, brother, but I’ve lived a rough life. And I’ve lost my fair share of good people. A lot of them I still miss to this day. Good people that died way to young...
> 
> 
> 
> My heart goes out to them and their families.


Pour some bud light out for the homies gar


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 2, 2019)

Karah said:


> Pour some bud wipe out for the homies gar


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

Karah said:


> Pour some bud light out for the homies gar


I will, but your man will tell you I don’t drink that stuffs. Not that’s it tastes bad, all my family drinks nothing but bud light. It’s just that, it doesn’t get me drunk. I could drink a whole case of it and nothing.



TacoMac said:


> Fixed that for you.


Oh don’t make me add you to the racist thread lol. Every Mexican I know drinks bud light around here. But not me. And they think I’m the weirdo for drinking shiner or fat tire or any ipa. But for $$ reasons I drink bud ice. I know, I know, it’s not good beer. But it gets me drunk for $3.30 for 2 24’s. So I go that route when I’m broke. But when I’m feeling frisky I go for an ipa. Right now deep ellum ipa is 7% and only 10$ a sixer. So that’s been my go to lately.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 2, 2019)

Just came indoors from working on the snow blower... wasn't the drive shaft. It was a fuckin cotterpin ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Well, at least I'm better looking than you are. So I got that going for me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4292586 Same tho


that's hot and disturbing at the same time.....


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 2, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Just came indoors from working on the snow blower... wasn't the drive shaft. It was





farmerfischer said:


> Just came indoors from working on the snow blower... wasn't the drive shaft. It was a fuckin cotterpin ...


Ninja Mechanic . Cotter Pin or Shear Pin ?


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 2, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Ninja Mechanic . Cotter Pin or Shear Pin ?


My bad ... yup Shear pin..


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Just came indoors from working on the snow blower... wasn't the drive shaft. It was a fuckin cotterpin ...


easy fix, lucky


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> easy fix, lucky


We've all been there ! I think its human nature to think the worst.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Just came indoors from working on the snow blower... wasn't the drive shaft. It was a fuckin cotterpin ...


The headgear makes you look like you just returned from a secret defoliation mission ...


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The headgear makes you look like you just returned from a secret defoliation mission ...


Shhhhh its secret !


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Shhhhh its secret !


 dang; didn't switch image fast enough


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The headgear makes you look like you just returned from a secret defoliation mission ...


It's a cold bitch around here..lol.. took about 15 minutes to fix , then took it for a test run


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Every Mexican I know drinks bud light around here. But not me.


Good man. I just took this picture:

 

I'll quote the great Eric Idle: "Drinking American beer is like making love in a canoe - it's fucking close to water!"


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I will, but your man will tell you I don’t drink that stuffs. Not that’s it tastes bad, all my family drinks nothing but bud light. It’s just that, it doesn’t get me drunk. I could drink a whole case of it and nothing.
> 
> 
> Oh don’t make me add you to the racist thread lol. Every Mexican I know drinks bud light around here. But not me. And they think I’m the weirdo for drinking shiner or fat tire or any ipa. But for $$ reasons I drink bud ice. I know, I know, it’s not good beer. But it gets me drunk for $3.30 for 2 24’s. So I go that route when I’m broke. But when I’m feeling frisky I go for an ipa. Right now deep ellum ipa is 7% and only 10$ a sixer. So that’s been my go to lately.


Ive seen you drink gin and apple juice


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Ive seen you drink gin and apple juice


Literally a stiff drink lol

~edit~ How did I read "apple sauce"?!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Ive seen you drink gin and apple juice


Juicy juice! From my kids lol


I ran outta orange juice that day remember


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 2, 2019)

Damn it , tell me what I missed ?
I'm too lazy to scroll back
And for the record Molson eh


----------



## lokie (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I don’t do this often so you fuckers better jerk off while you can.
> View attachment 4292563
> But it’s about 1pm where I’m at and I’m drunk as ass!
> 
> ...





Karah said:


> View attachment 4292586 Same tho


hubba, hubba


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Juicy juice! From my kids lol
> 
> 
> I ran outta orange juice that day remember


We were both too drunk lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

srh88 said:


> We were both too drunk lol


But I’m was down to bump uglies!



The real question is, were you?’



I’m pretty sure you were AND we did.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

Actually, that’s a lie. I saw @srh88 pass out that day... 


I’m pretty sure that’s a lie too


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 2, 2019)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4292586 Same tho


Did you get a nose job or something?

You look different but I can't quite place it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I don’t do this often so you fuckers better jerk off while you can.
> View attachment 4292563
> But it’s about 1pm where I’m at and I’m drunk as ass!
> 
> ...







Fuckin Gary


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

^^ You best heed that, carnale!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> ^^ You best heed that, carnale!


I’m still up and I’m still drinking because fuck my liver. 


Plus, the ufc fights are on. And I have to watch the main card. It’s a good’n


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 3, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> And for the record Molson eh


So you're the one that drinks that. Mystery solved.


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2019)

OK so it's not a selfie but it is family.

My grandson as an action figure.





EDIT: If I had Red Hair I would make this my Avatar.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> OK so it's not a selfie but it is family.
> 
> My grandson as an action figure.
> View attachment 4295825
> ...


You're srh's granddad?!?


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2019)

lokie said:


>


that syncs up awesome...now do something with the Wizard of Oz and Dark Side of the Moon.....


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2019)

We went to a Mardi Gras Masquerade Ball last weekend.









 

What a cluster fuck that was.

I have to remember when my stepdaughter arranges outings things are not always what they are billed as.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 8, 2019)

3rd shift chucking salt means never too early for the bar.


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4296499


There is as much on that cola as I harvest from some whole plants.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> There is as much on that cola as I harvest from some whole plants.


It was all mids, though.


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 14, 2019)

Right here right now


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 14, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4299879
> Right here right now


The name's Bernard. If I had known you were such a foxy lady, I would have worn my clean pants.

-Cheers


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 15, 2019)

The single life


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 21, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 3rd shift chucking salt means never too early for the bar. View attachment 4296368


Fuck, dude, you are good looking chap.


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Novabudd (Mar 22, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Geezus i hope she doesnt see that


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 22, 2019)

Conn Dwi pic!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 22, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 3rd shift chucking salt means never too early for the bar.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 23, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Fuck, dude, you are good looking chap.


Aww why thank you.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 23, 2019)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4304837


Haha love it.


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> you haven't seen the poo animoji


You would love to meet @ClaytonBigsby .

https://www.rollitup.org/t/need-advice-for-new-business-venture.958542/

Oh @ClaytonBigsby why hath thee forsaken us?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2019)

So, who’s vaping ?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> So, who’s vaping ?
> 
> View attachment 4320264


----------



## srh88 (Apr 19, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> So, who’s vaping ?
> 
> View attachment 4320264


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4320375


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 10, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 10, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4331093


Looking good !


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 10, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Looking good !


started working out, new vegan diet - feeling 100% thx


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Eboogiegee82 (May 17, 2019)

Getting ready to go to DEVIN THE DUDE CONCERT


----------



## Eboogiegee82 (May 17, 2019)

Me blazed before going to my daughters play day at school


----------



## lokie (May 17, 2019)

Eboogiegee82 said:


> Me blazed before going to my daughters play day at schoolView attachment 4334769


High New Guy.

Welcome to T'n'T, an "Island of Misfit Toys".


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)

sniff sniff sniff.....me smell new guy.......or is that my arm pit.....

oops sorry...hey new guy.....hows it going...

welcome to TnT...


----------



## pikachuriu (May 17, 2019)

Eboogiegee82 said:


> Me blazed before going to my daughters play day at schoolView attachment 4334769


Pretty nails . . .


----------



## lokie (May 17, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (May 17, 2019)

Grumpy Cat is now frowning down upon us from kitty heaven. That sucks.
*sniff.


----------



## Eboogiegee82 (May 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> High New Guy.
> 
> Welcome to T'n'T, an "Island of Misfit Toys".


Thanks


----------



## Eboogiegee82 (May 17, 2019)

pikachuriu said:


> Pretty nails . . .


Thanks for noticing I keep them clean nd trimmed


----------



## lokie (May 17, 2019)

we found the dreaded photo box.

A Rebel in the making.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Grumpy Cat is now frowning down upon us from kitty heaven. That sucks.
> *sniff.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 18, 2019)

Here's a picture of me and my uncles at the family reunion. I was trying to open a pudding snack and couldn't get it open. Finally it gave but I only managed to get it all over my dang beard! My family's the craziest  (feeling cute, might make a mess on my beard later, I don't know)


----------



## doogledore (Jul 3, 2019)

A more normal male bonding experience...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2019)

doogledore said:


> A more normal male bonding experience...
> 
> View attachment 4359528


Which one are you?


----------



## doogledore (Jul 3, 2019)

Yo soy un gringo


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2019)

doogledore said:


> Yo soy un gringo


¿Cuántos dix puedes poner en tu boca?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> ¿Cuántos dix puedes poner en tu boca?


ROTFL


----------



## doogledore (Jul 3, 2019)

Ahhh, I finally understand the difference between poner and poder! 

Are you a substitute spanish teacher?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2019)

doogledore said:


> Ahhh, I finally understand the difference between poner and poder!
> 
> Are you a substitute spanish teacher?


LOL


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> ¿Cuántos dix puedes poner en tu boca?


According to the guy with the really big smile... 3, this big

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> According to the guy with the really big smile... 3, this big
> 
> SH420


He dodged the question. Seems we need an expert, @Gary Goodson


----------



## doogledore (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

doogledore said:


> View attachment 4360054









_ceterum censeo_ ¿cuántos dix, ese?


----------



## doogledore (Jul 4, 2019)

Yep, in over my head haha...but a gentleman never licks and tells


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 4, 2019)

doogledore said:


> Yep, in over my head haha...but a gentleman never licks and tells


 

SH420


----------



## neosapien (Jul 4, 2019)

doogledore said:


> Yep, in over my head haha...but a gentleman never licks and tells


If you can't fit atleast 3 dix in your mouth then you're out of the club. And you will never NEVER learn the secret handshake. I mean goddammit. This is America. On the 4th of July. If freedom isn't fitting atleast 3 dix in your mouth then fuck, I don't know what is.


----------



## doogledore (Jul 4, 2019)

God bless Merica


----------



## neosapien (Jul 4, 2019)

doogledore said:


> God bless Merica


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2019)

neosapien said:


> If you can't fit atleast 3 dix in your mouth then you're out of the club. And you will never NEVER learn the secret handshake. I mean goddammit. This is America. On the 4th of July. If freedom isn't fitting atleast 3 dix in your mouth then fuck, I don't know what is.


NEO has spoken. 

Please don't upset him,


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 4, 2019)

I just got kissed by a princess.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4360306
> 
> I just got kissed by a princess.


and look what it DID to you


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> ooooh, you a freak. JK


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


It was tequila and Rolling Rock for me all night. Plus plenty of thc oil. Crazy 4th after all the drama.


----------



## lokie (Jul 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Interesting, you find that picture of 'you' about 1/2 way down this page
> 
> http://www.ict-peces.eu/cumshot/hairy-gay-men-cumshot.php
> http://www.gay-fetish-xxx.com/hairy-gay-cum-facial.html
> ...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


I sleep threw all the fun stuff


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how do you know that? just what do you do with your leisure time? guess we know what you do with at least part of it....look at that shit^


Or some folks use Google image search


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Or some folks use Google image search


Speaking of assumptions ... more of Roger's feelings about facts, with a side of oddly guilty post deletion.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Or some folks use Google image search


i got better things to search for


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got better things to search for


like the ugly assumptions you loaded on people in this forum.


----------



## Karah (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 16, 2019)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4366089


Gorgeous


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 16, 2019)

I'd eat that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi Karah

You're shirt's inside out.


----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2019)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4366089









Will you be attending this year?






*Human Canvasses at Flint Drop Fest*

TIME Sat Aug 10 2019 at 10:00 am to 10:00 pm 
 Add to calendar 
VENUE 
Flint Drop Fest, Buckham Alley, Flint, Michigan 48502, Flint, United States


CREATED BY Human Canvases

Every year we gather during the one and only, Flint Drop Fest, in #downtown #flint to host our largest event of the year! Come join us and be a part of something FUN, EXCITING and UNIQUE! 

About Organizer:
Human Canvass is a collaborative interpretation project between model/artist pairs through Body Painting! 

Looks like a good time could be had by all.


----------



## Karah (Jul 17, 2019)

I go every year  My good friends put on this free day festival. 

I’m not having my titties painted tho 


lokie said:


> Will you be attending this year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2019)

Karah said:


> I’m not having my titties painted tho


Not true, we are authentic arteest's & would judge the painted titty pics on artistic ability alone.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2019)

Karah said:


> I go every year  My good friends put on this free day festival.
> 
> I’m not having my titties painted tho


You're throwing away the nudo-gnostic opportunity of a lifetime. Have a heart; @neosapien is bereft of his wife for like days 'n shit, and you would bring such joy to both those parts of his anatomy that are filled with blood and doing rhythmic stuff.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You're throwing away the nudo-gnostic opportunity of a lifetime. Have a heart; @neosapien is bereft of his wife for like days 'n shit, and you would bring such joy to both those parts of his anatomy that are filled with blood and doing rhythmic stuff.


LOL. rhythmic stuff


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 18, 2019)

Any other gym rats ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2019)

Nice little boner , buddy. Hee hee. Are you from Jersey? I’m from Jersey.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2019)

View attachment 4366759


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4366759


I read something about that app concerning security, data storage and other not so good shenanigans. BTW, you'll look fine when old and gray


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I read something about that app concerning security, data storage and other not so good shenanigans. *BTW, you look fine*


Edited for posterity.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2019)

PSA for that faceapp.....becareful of it, it actually own by the russians.....and they can do anything they want with the pictures...

 
please becareful with it....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4367590


Have you ever considered building a pool next to your garden for you and your OG crew?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Have you ever considered building a pool next to your garden for you and your OG crew?


actually the dogs have a pool.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Have you ever considered building a pool next to your garden for you and your OG crew?


a few miles from the farm (by 4X4) is a secret swimming hole. If you look close there's even a bike jump ramp....lol


----------



## lokie (Jul 21, 2019)

My fan took this one at the Egyptian museum (Museum of Cairo)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> a few miles from the farm (by 4X4) is a secret swimming hole. If you look close there's even a bike jump ramp....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so refreshing!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That looks so refreshing!
> View attachment 4368799


it is. It's an old pit gold mine that has filled with water....we still have a few openings for 'Trim Camp' starting in a couple weeks. So when are you coming down?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> it is. It's an old pit gold mine that has filled with water....we still have a few openings for 'Trim Camp' starting in a couple weeks. So when are you coming down?
> View attachment 4368842
> 
> View attachment 4368843


Thank you for the invitation! That sounds like blast! And I would love to come to Trim Camp!! Unfortunately I don’t have any time off work for a few months. I hope you have a wonderful time and a prosperous harvest this year.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you for the invitation! That sounds like blast! And I would love to come to Trim Camp!! Unfortunately I don’t have any time off work for a few months. I hope you have a wonderful time and a prosperous harvest this year.


If you'll PM me your bosses phone number I'll see if i can arrange some well deserved time off...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> it is. It's an old pit gold mine that has filled with water....


are all the mine lakes that color? dissolved minerals?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you for the invitation! That sounds like blast! And I would love to come to Trim Camp!! Unfortunately I don’t have any time off work for a few months. I hope you have a wonderful time and a prosperous harvest this year.


*What It's Like to Be a 'Trim Bitch' on an Illegal Weed Farm*
*https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qkggyp/what-its-like-to-be-a-trim-bitch-on-an-illegal-weed-farm-women-in-cannabis*

As a weed trimmer—a position almost always filled by women—I can earn $3000 a week. But the sexism and stigma on marijuana farms have always made me wonder if it's worth it.
The new girls got in late last night and are all up at seven, being led around the dusty grounds of the property in the early morning sun. They are still dressed in their city clothes—tight jeans and cute shoes—and as they shuffle across the dirt and dry gravel they talk excitedly to one another, shielding their eyes as the bright sun slides slowly over the mountain, already coming up to punish us.
This time of year, new girls are constantly coming to the property. It's mid-July in southern Humboldt County, and the first round of the year's marijuana harvest—all one thousand pounds of it—is hanging in the sheds or newly dried in contractor bags and cardboard boxes, ready for us to start trimming into perfect, salable little nuggets. From now until Christmas, we'll trim 16 hours a day, every day. We'll sit the whole time, break sparingly for food, and only get up to the go to the bathroom when we absolutely must. We'll smoke constantly and increasingly. Even with 30 of us, we'll be pushing to get it all done before the end of the year.
The new girls are new; they don't know any of this yet. But I've worked in enough of these scenes to know that as far as trimming weed goes, this place is as good as it gets.

I call our place the Farm, though it isn't ours: It's Jim's*. Jim's farm is two hours from the nearest city, 90 minutes from a gas station or a grocery store, at the end of a long logging road high in the coastal mountain range of Northern California. It's hard to get to; there isn't much local traffic save for the occasional work rig running bags of soil up the gravel road to one of the dozens of other grows in our little neighborhood. No highway patrol cars would bother to cruise in this far, which is a relief because Jim grows his weed illegally. There's no phone service and no internet. Most nights the only sounds you can hear are wind, coyotes, and the white noise of generators.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2019)

Part 2
There are 35 women employed full time as trimmers at Jim's farm. I am one of two white women; the rest are friends, or friends of friends, of Flor. They are all from Colombia. For a grow this size, guys like Jim sometimes opt to fly their workers in from another country rather than run the risk of hiring locals who are more familiar with the region.

"No way in hell I'd trust a local chick with my gate combination," Jim says. "I don't need their boyfriends coming out here and cutting down my shit." He means cutting down his weed before he gets a chance to harvest it himself, which happens to a lot of grows this time of year. Hiring trimmers from outside the country is a safety measure; the girls he employs have no cars, no phone service, and no local boyfriends. Once a week, Flor drives a couple of them into town to spend a little money. Other than that, they're just here to work.

For Gabi and I, and the other trimmer girls, working at Jim's is a calculated risk; we hope we get paid, we hope the Feds don't find us, we hope the harvest is a good one, we hope we make enough money to justify abandoning our lives for these few months. We hope nothing bad happens. We hope it all works out.


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 3, 2019)

doublejj said:


> a few miles from the farm (by 4X4) is a secret swimming hole. If you look close there's even a bike jump ramp....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that looks amazing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2019)

Granny weed said:


> Wow that looks amazing


It's been a while since we've been graced with your presence.
Sincerely hope all is going well on your side of the pond. 

Missed you Pretty Lady.


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's been a while since we've been graced with your presence.
> Sincerely hope all is going well on your side of the pond.
> 
> Missed you Pretty Lady.


I’ve missed you to, all is well here in England nothing exciting or otherwise to report I think of you all often.
I’m off to Cyprus on the 14th and looking forward to it but I will look in again on you very soon.
Take care xx


----------



## 420God (Aug 5, 2019)

Daughter said I need to up my selfie game if I'm gonna try the online dating thing.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2019)

420God said:


> Daughter said I need to up my selfie game if I'm gonna try the online dating thing.
> 
> View attachment 4374733


If youre trying to date old men you need face app. 
So you can get a girl version pic of you. Find a sugar daddy


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 18, 2019)

This damn kitty


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## wascaptain (Sep 13, 2019)

my grandson is in the black shirt, coaches in the sun belt conference. 

i coached these boys from middle school thru high school. my grandson was a center, boy on left was a quick tackle and the one on the right was a pulling guard. my grandson is the only player i coached thats still on the field. all 3 are good kids and doing well.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Matt1983NS (Sep 26, 2019)

First pic is me in 1987
Next pic is me and my girlfriend from last summer. I look like a creeper from behind, but I had consent. Haha


----------



## wascaptain (Oct 12, 2019)

enjoyed this morning running with my daughter.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4408469


I knew it...a ginger


----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2019)

That's my handsome face


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4408475
> That's my handsome face


I expected you to be much older.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I expected you to be much older.


Nope actually much younger. Fucking zoltar machine. The giant piano mat is pretty sweet though


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4408475
> That's my handsome face


Hey, gorgeous. Hope you are well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2019)

ROFL. Hope you keep a spare shirt at work. 

Giant piano mat?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> ROFL. Hope you keep a spare shirt at work.
> 
> Giant piano mat?


Nope.. I'll be alright. You never seen the movie Big lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> ROFL. Hope you keep a spare shirt at work.
> 
> Giant piano mat?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Nope.. I'll be alright. You never seen the movie Big lol


No I haven't seen it. Forest looks so young in it.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> No I haven't seen it. Forest looks so young in it.


Its pretty funny. Worth the watch.


----------



## 420God (Oct 17, 2019)

My firemen's uniform for color guard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2019)

gotta admit that's pretty hot!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> gotta admit that's pretty hot!


LOL, is that the clock ticking?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 17, 2019)

420God said:


> My firemen's uniform for color guard.
> View attachment 4409227


"Want to play with my fire hose?"


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 17, 2019)

srh88 said:


> "Want to play with my fire hose?"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, is that the clock ticking?


Hell no! Kids would cramp my style. I can appreciate a good looking man in uniform tho.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 4, 2019)

High.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 4, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> []
> High.


We got woves now...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2019)

MAWAGE


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 5, 2019)

me at the highest point in Tennessee last week end.
i got to say that is one well kept up state, not 1 pot hole i seen while touring there for a week.
got in a few hikes and got my daughter married off to a former marine.
may God bless him....lol


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 6, 2019)

Ready for “The Race that stops a nation” with a few warm up tequilas!


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Nov 6, 2019)

I would show my head but Redington will come swipe me off the blacklist


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 6, 2019)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> I would show my head but Redington will come swipe me off the blacklist


That’s ok. Your post brought me back to Venus


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 16, 2019)

Me at work


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 7, 2019)

sunni said:


> Baby Sunni is all old and shit now


I'd eat that


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


Nah you’d get tainted with crazies


----------



## Rayi (Dec 7, 2019)

I was going to post a picture of my butt. It must be my best side cause everyone calls me a perfect ass hole.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 9, 2019)

Don’t worry, ma’am, I’m a doctor. 

Now lemme taste that butthole. It’s for science and stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4434061
> Don’t worry, ma’am, I’m a doctor.
> 
> Now lemme taste that butthole. It’s for science and stuff.


Tie the top strings from the mask on top of your hair cover. That's the difference between rookie and pro. Also pinch the metal that makes it conform to your nose tighter.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Tie the top strings from the mask on top of your hair cover. That's the difference between rookie and pro. Also pinch the metal that makes it conform to your nose tighter.


PSSSSSHHHHH!

I ain't got time for that, I got buttholes to lick!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 9, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4434066


Nice holes, baby.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> PSSSSSHHHHH!
> 
> I ain't got time for that, I got buttholes to lick!


I missed you so much


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I missed you so much




Lol.


----------



## Stickyjones (Dec 9, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4367590


It looks like you are living the dream sir


----------



## doublejj (Dec 9, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> It looks like you are living the dream sir


Yes...yes I am


----------



## Stickyjones (Dec 9, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Yes...yes I am


Im glad to see it, and it makes me happy for you. I was on my way back in 2014 but life threw me a bunch of curve balls and i havent made it yet. Seeing your pictures helps to revive my hope that someday i will be tending to a beautiful garden for a living


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 10, 2019)

@Bobby schmeckle we should start our own practice.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @Bobby schmeckle we should start our own practice and call it the Butt Joint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fify
Y’all need crotchless face masks though


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 10, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @Bobby schmeckle we should start our own practice.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2019)

I HATE scrubs


----------



## neosapien (Dec 13, 2019)

Ooo Ooo

I can play too!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 6, 2020)

What’s up fam...


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 6, 2020)

My avatar is me...bout 40 lbs ago.......down to 200 lbs now.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2020)

My kid lookin like a stoner already...lol


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 6, 2020)

your child looks happy fo sho, Meta.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> your child looks happy fo sho, Meta.


Yeah she’s growing up fast. Apparently got trampled by a chihuahua at her moms house the other day, lol



@curious2garden the latest pics. How’s your grand baby doin?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Shall - we - play - a - game?
> 
> Pro tip - I'm the one with the veil.
> 
> View attachment 4451185


Wow... TnT where the hawt growers hang out.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2020)

On shore leave circa 1962.

I hadn't met Tennille yet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4451197
> On shore leave circa 1962.
> 
> I hadn't met Tennille yet.


lol I thought you were 55. You look like Matthew McConaughey from u571


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4451197
> On shore leave circa 1962.
> 
> I hadn't met Tennille yet.


HAHAHAAA
LOVE IT


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I thought you were 55. You look like Matthew McConaughey from u571


I'm 65 but was just a kid the first ten years, thus the reference to '55 or so years' yesterday.

Also, a cute neighbor girl a couple years older than me with access to medical books showed me the meaning of life and an amazing penis trick around that time, 55 or so years ago .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm 65 but was just a kid the first ten years, thus the reference to '55 or so years' yesterday.
> 
> Also, a cute neighbor girl a couple years older than me with access to medical books showed me the meaning of life and an amazing penis trick around that time, 55 or so years ago .


lol well now I'm kinda curious what the penis trick was... who knew they did tricks too.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol well now I'm kinda curious what the penis trick was... who knew they did tricks too.


They’re really easy to train to jump through hoops.

~edit~ Mine does an awesome “play dead”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> They’re really easy to train to jump through hoops.
> 
> ~edit~ Mine does an awesome “play dead”


No free bird air guitar solo in the shower?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No free bird air guitar solo in the shower?


Not even Benny on clarinet, sigh


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not even Benny on clarinet, sigh


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah she’s growing up fast. Apparently got trampled by a chihuahua at her moms house the other day, lol
> 
> View attachment 4451196
> 
> @curious2garden the latest pics. How’s your grand baby doin?


Ahhh such lovely eyes! What a darlin' meta! My grandbaby is still incubating. She's due around the middle of January. I'll be so glad when she's here. I can stop worrying. Matter of fact instead of futzing with oil and RIU I should be quilting!


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2020)

we need new fucking emojis its fucking 2020


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> i got new jeansView attachment 4452479






View attachment 4434546
[/QUOTE]

Hi sunni, i love you. hope you are well.


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4434546


Hi sunni, i love you. hope you are well.
[/QUOTE]
nah i fucking shit but thanks for asking haha


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> i got new jeansView attachment 4452479


Wow. You’re gorgeous...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> i got new jeansView attachment 4452479


They have holes in them already


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> i got new jeansView attachment 4452479


Lookin' good, you've definitely captured the elusive 21st century mod look.

@neosapien is just a new pair of jeans away.


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Wow. You’re gorgeous...


thanks mate appreciate the kind words


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lookin' good, you've definitely captured the elusive 21st century mod look.
> 
> @neosapien is just a new pair of jeans away.


so elusive hahah


----------



## neosapien (Jan 8, 2020)

Sunni always been bangin yo.


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Sunni always been bangin yo.


thanks neo i can always count on you for support for the last decade


----------



## neosapien (Jan 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> thanks neo i can always count on you for support for the last decade


Isn't that fucking crazy? A decade.


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Isn't that fucking crazy? A decade.


I know more than a decade 12 Fucking years


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> I know more than a decade 12 Fucking years


And you never threw him a bone.. not even once! Jk


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> And you never threw him a bone.. not even once! Jk


in my defense hes been married like the entire fucking time so.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> i got new jeansView attachment 4452479


Old navy? I think my wife has the same pair.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 8, 2020)

Bareback said:


> *Old* *navy*? I think my wife has the same pair.


Old navy? 

At your service.


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Old navy? I think my wife has the same pair.


I can’t tell if you’re joking but no these are Levi’s wedgie icon jeans


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> I can’t tell if you’re joking but no these are Levi’s *wedgie icon *jeans


Sounds like the fate of the least popular guy in high school


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sounds like the fate of the least popular guy in high school


Yeah they’re supposed to do something for your butt idk they’re all the rave some fashionable people marketed them to all the youngsters lol 
I’ve been wanting them for a while but I’m not one to spend 120$ on jeans 

finally went on sale and I had a 20%
off coupon and free shipping so I got em

I’ve not ever worn jean , jeans ever so the whole stiff denim’ thing took a min to get used to most are stretch based now a days


----------



## Bareback (Jan 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> I can’t tell if you’re joking but no these are Levi’s wedgie icon jeans


Lol no I wasn’t joking, but it’s really hard to tell them apart ( for me at least) with a hottie ( like yourself ) filling them out ( like you do ) butt if I could see the red tag on the rear pocket then I would have known.
The thing that caught my eye was the scuf by the right pocket hers has one also and a coupl other scuffs very similar to yours .
Please don’t take offense to anything I’ve said I know fashion less than I know grammar. ( and that’s bad) .


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> Yeah they’re supposed to do something for your butt idk they’re all the rave some fashionable people marketed them to all the youngsters lol
> I’ve been wanting them for a while but I’m not one to spend 120$ on jeans
> 
> finally went on sale and I had a 20%
> ...


No snap fly like 501s I hope. I dislike snap flies. They wait for moments of real urgency to suddenly ... snap.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> Yeah they’re supposed to do something for your butt


Either you got it or you don't.

And you got it, get the cheaper ones next time .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2020)

I'd eat it, j/s


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> i got new jeansView attachment 4452479


You know you still have a standing invitation to trim camp...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 8, 2020)

doublejj said:


> You know you still have a standing invitation to trim camp...


Lmao you need your own commercial man. Call 1877trimcamp now!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lmao you need your own commercial man. Call 1877trimcamp now!


we like to call it a 'Retreat'......


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No snap fly like 501s I hope. I dislike snap flies. They wait for moments of real urgency to suddenly ... snap.


Non exposed button fly 


tangerinegreen555 said:


> Either you got it or you don't.
> 
> And you got it, get the cheaper ones next time .


They were on sale I treated myself been wanting them for a while


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

sunni said:


> Non exposed button fly
> 
> They were on sale I treated myself been wanting them for a while


Live stream of Sunni playing Elder Scrolls when?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lmao you need your own commercial man. Call 1877trimcamp now!


Lol, that's what I was thinking.
Then again you'll *never* get any bites if you don't cast once in a while.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol, that's what I was thinking.
> Then again you'll *never* get any bites if you don't cast once in a while.


^^

i'm going to need you to go ahead and write us a book about your approach to fishing, and what it takes to be a soldier in 2020. also please include parts about how you put up with retarded comments on a pot forum every. single. fucking day. for years on end. this obviously takes jedi-like mind skills. 

pls and thanks, i love you very much.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lmao you need your own commercial man. Call 1877trimcamp now!


“Considering a reverse mortgage on a structured settlement from a class action lawsuit for a bum medical device? Let Trim Camp manicure your worries away!”

~catchy jingle~

“Fourteen hours a day
Snip your worries away
With DoubleJayJay
The Trim Camp way
The Trim Camp waaay!”

© 2015 ShelbyCola Enterprises


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “Considering a reverse mortgage on a structured settlement from a class action lawsuit for a bum medical device? Let Trim Camp manicure your worries away!”
> 
> ~catchy jingle~
> 
> ...


NO!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

i'm sorry, i saw the TM sign and overreacted. I honestly wish © 2015 ShelbyCola Enterprises the best going forward.

"May the blessed winds of capitalism caress your tiny tits, or whatever!"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> ^^
> 
> i'm going to need you to go ahead and write us a book about your approach to fishing, and what it takes to be a soldier in 2020. also please include parts about how you put up with retarded comments on a pot forum every. single. fucking day. for years on end. this obviously takes jedi-like mind skills.
> 
> pls and thanks, i love you very much.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4452882


^^ A living god, ladies and gentlemen. All my heart <3


----------



## 420God (Jan 9, 2020)

Not as pretty as @sunni


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2020)

420God said:


> Not as pretty as @sunni
> 
> View attachment 4452889


matter of opinion. You ain't God for nothing.
(not detracting from sunni's evident beauty in any way)


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

420God said:


> Not as pretty as @sunni
> 
> View attachment 4452889


Still very pretty. <3


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 9, 2020)

420God said:


> Not as pretty as @sunni
> 
> View attachment 4452889



How could one say "I'd hit it" without possibly offending Sunni? (much respect)


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2020)

420God said:


> Not as pretty as @sunni
> 
> View attachment 4452889


You know you have an invitation for 'Trim Retreat 2020' ....RSVP


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 9, 2020)

Gelato kief tastes so good in a backwoods.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Gelato kief tastes so good in a backwoods.View attachment 4453223


those dreads are handsome as fuck. making zach del rocha proud.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 11, 2020)

First known image of me.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 12, 2020)

hhhmmmm this coconut oils a bit strong


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4455316View attachment 4455317
> hhhmmmm this coconut oils a bit strong


Looks much like when I was eight and hurled after forced spinach consumption.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Looks much like when I was eight and hurled after forced spinach consumption.


i think i need to go lay down.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4455316View attachment 4455317
> hhhmmmm this coconut oils a bit strong


Didnt catch any but just had to bring something home lol


----------



## 420God (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 17, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4481699


Please check her ID


----------



## 420God (Feb 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Please check her ID


39 next Sunday.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 17, 2020)

Wow, then by all means lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2020)

420God said:


> 39 next Sunday.


Horrific filter job, ugh.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 17, 2020)

Classic thread catch me on page 215 stalking dankdalia lol

throwback to 2010 first proper og cut grow


----------



## Just Be (Feb 17, 2020)

I've been told that I have a very striking face because it looks like someone's been striking it.


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 18, 2020)

420God said:


> 39 next Sunday.


Holy smokes, youre beautiful.. and do not look 39


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> Holy smokes, youre beautiful.. and do not look 39


and she cooks too!


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 18, 2020)

Makes her even prettier


----------



## srh88 (Feb 18, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> Makes her even prettier


That chicks been with the whole football team bro.


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That chicks been with the whole football team bro.


Haha, im no judge.. We all have our faults and passions..


----------



## srh88 (Feb 18, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> Haha, im no judge.. We all have our faults and passions..


Shoot her a PM. 
"You miss 100% of shots you dont take"
-aberham lincoln


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Shoot her a PM.
> "You miss 100% of shots you dont take"
> -aberham lincoln


 my brother always says that shit, about whitetail though, not white tail


----------



## srh88 (Feb 18, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> my brother always says that shit, about whitetail though, not white tail


Ya never know dude!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2020)

420God said:


> View attachment 4481699


FaceApp? The old filter is scary!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 18, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> Haha, im no judge.. We all have our faults and passions..


I've seen a couple topless pics. Got a body on her. Fucking cut.


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I've seen a couple topless pics. Got a body on her. Fucking cut.


No shit, i was thinking it was a sausage fest around here, guess not ‍


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> No shit, i was thinking it was a sausage fest around here, guess not ‍


Hot Italian sausage, YUM


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hot Italian sausage, YUM


I’d eat that


----------



## neosapien (Feb 18, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> No shit, i was thinking it was a sausage fest around here, guess not ‍


Some of the posters are actually verified females with vaginas. Do you have any pics of the lucky ladies in your life's vaginas?


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> FaceApp? The old filter is scary!


Snapchat


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 18, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> No shit, i was thinking it was a sausage fest around here, guess not ‍


Listen bro, I'm gonna need you to back off.
420god is MY old lady.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 18, 2020)

No offense @420God , but you look like a shady carnival worker as a girl.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 18, 2020)

Why do people disappear when I ask for pics? It's not like I'm asking them to shoot coronavirus in their dick hole.


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 18, 2020)

Enough said


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 18, 2020)

Who’s dis guy? ^^^^


----------



## neosapien (Feb 18, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> Enough said


----------



## Bareback (Feb 18, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Who’s dis guy? ^^^^


Sticky fingers


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 18, 2020)

I mean it is 2020, all ya gotta do is hit up snapchat, tuck it back and presto, vagina


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2020)

420God said:


> Snapchat


lol it made me look like a Mexican.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it made me look like a Mexican.


or an old Sicilian granny


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> or an old Sicilian granny


Us Greeks don't age very gracefully either.


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2020)

I love being Asian, I hardly age. This is my 60+ yr old dad.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Us Greeks don't age very gracefully either.


Yeah but the Med. ladies are killer hot when young, by the time they are old no one is boinking anyway


----------



## Bareback (Feb 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah but the Med. ladies are killer hot when young, by the time they are old no one is boinking anyway


How old.... asking for a friend


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah but the Med. ladies are killer hot when young, by the time they are old no one is boinking anyway


I think I lucked out on the gene pool. My mom is almost 70 and she's a spitting image of Kathy Bates... and she doesn't shave her face as far as I know.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 18, 2020)

420God said:


> I love being Asian, I hardly age. This is my 60+ yr old dad.


They carded my wife upon entering the casino, but didn't card the dancers actually under 21. She'll be 46 next month. She still has that quality of looking under 21. With some makeup. And the right lighting. (Don't ever fucking tell her I added the latter parts).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2020)

420God said:


> I love being Asian, I hardly age. This is my 60+ yr old dad.
> View attachment 4482635


It looks like you're explaining new tech to him and he's completely unimpressed.


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It looks like you're explaining new tech to him and he's completely unimpressed.


Kinda surprised him with a pic after realizing I didn't have any recent ones with him.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it made me look like a Mexican.


Aren't you?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Aren't you?


I've been asked if I'm middle eastern so I could probably pull off Mexican.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been asked if I'm middle eastern so I could probably pull off Mexican.


Are you middle eastern? Because you're ji-hawt!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

420God said:


> I love being Asian, I hardly age. This is my 60+ yr old dad.
> View attachment 4482635


Is he, perchance, gay and available?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been asked if I'm middle eastern so I could probably *pull off a* Mexican.


Fify.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fify.


Here I was hoping for a pic of you in your trunks with swimmies on


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Here I was hoping for a pic of you in your trunks with swimmies on




Are we good now?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4499985
> 
> Are we good now?


Are you still on vacation?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you still on vacation?


Of course - I'm riding a Dolphin aren't I?

Ok, I'm busted - I am now officially back in the land of Ice & Snow drift's.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Of course - I'm riding a Dolphin aren't I?
> 
> Ok, I'm busted - I am now officially back in the land of Ice & Snow drift's.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4501132


Damn, I thought I looked better in the last pic.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, I thought I looked better in the last pic.


I know man. It's tough to show off the bulge in a snow suit


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> This was with my daughters phone and instagram I think?
> 
> Was thinking of using just for men now
> Not! Lol
> View attachment 4503706


Is she runing her camera with a make up app? Didn't you have a tear drop tattoo?  

You look so smooooooth.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Is she runing her camera with a make up app? Didn't you have a tear drop tattoo?
> 
> You look so smooooooth.


Nah bro! The dude who i thought i killed, turns out he’s still alive so i had it removed!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Nah bro! The dude who i thought i killed, turns out he’s still alive so i had it removed!


You look killer! Keep it up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Nah bro! The dude who i thought i killed, turns out he’s still alive so i had it removed!


Do I need to get a couple for some dirtbag gas-station jackers?
I know they didn't make it. .45 ACP @ C/M.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4506729


srsly a Pubist?


----------



## playallnite (Mar 17, 2020)

As Buckwheat sez: " Here I Is."


----------



## neosapien (Apr 2, 2020)

My work uniform for the foreseeable future.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 2, 2020)

neosapien said:


> My work uniform for the foreseeable future.
> 
> View attachment 4520962


You get a new job with ANTIFA?


SH420


----------



## neosapien (Apr 2, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You get a new job with ANTIFA?
> View attachment 4520969
> 
> SH420


Sowing discontent is just a part time gig of mine.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Here I was hoping for a pic of you in your trunks with swimmies on


Will this work?
1 Generation removed (Dad) - circa 1949 or so.
Note the farmer tan.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2020)

Put all your money in a brown paper bag and leave it on the porch or I covid everybody.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2020)

social distance on the farm....


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 12, 2020)

I’ll play.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ll play.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531496


You look good. Who's the old guy? 

Lol .


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Excuse the bad fluorescent lighting and ugly facial merges. You might have to use the lens of truth or strip magic off of this picture to even tell what I really look like. I'm actually Black but I look White here and my hair is really red but looks brown in this photo. Oop.



The next time I post I'll try to remove all of my unflattering physical magic.


----------



## ismann (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Excuse the bad fluorescent lighting and ugly facial merges. You might have to use the lens of truth or strip magic off of this picture to even tell what I really look like. I'm actually Black but I look White here and my hair is really red but looks brown in this photo. Oop.
> 
> View attachment 4544173
> 
> The next time I post I'll try to remove all of my unflattering physical magic.


Are you secretly Dennis Rodman?


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Are you secretly Dennis Rodman? View attachment 4544243


No but a lot of people say I look like Diana Ross when she was young. I've gotten Michael Jackson before, too.

My hair ain't THAT red.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> No but a lot of people say I look like Diana Ross when she was young. I've gotten Michael Jackson before, too.
> 
> My hair ain't THAT red.


Thought I read that Mikey was a "boys underwear half off" kinda guy(ish).


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

IDK, but I'm an even better dancer than he is.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> IDK, but I'm an even better dancer than he is.


Thatta Girl!
+


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thought I read that Mikey was a "boys underwear half off" kinda guy(ish).


Heehee.....


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2020)

ismann said:


>


You look like, how America feels.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Excuse the bad fluorescent lighting and ugly facial merges. You might have to use the lens of truth or strip magic off of this picture to even tell what I really look like. I'm actually Black but I look White here and my hair is really red but looks brown in this photo. Oop.
> 
> View attachment 4544173
> 
> The next time I post I'll try to remove all of my unflattering physical magic.


You look like a mix between Diane in Trainspotting and Michael Jackson. Should probably throw down another pic. Or PM me some.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> No but a lot of people say I look like Diana Ross when she was young. I've gotten Michael Jackson before, too.
> 
> My hair ain't THAT red.


Did you ever go by "smaher" on internet forums?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> You look like a mix between Diane in Trainspotting and Michael Jackson. Should probably throw down another pic. Or PM me some.


That may be the most accurate physical description of someone I've ever read.


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you ever go by "smaher" on internet forums?


No, never. I hope I don't have an impersonator or a catfishing photo thief.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> No, never. I hope I don't have an impersonator or a catfishing photo thief.


No, you seemed a bit familiar, this would have been 6.5 yrs ago


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> You look like a mix between *Diane in Trainspotting *and Michael Jackson. Should probably throw down another pic. Or PM me some.


Dang, she ugly AF. I'll take Michael Jackson and even Dennis Rodman comparisons over your Scottish flatface all day.


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> No, you seemed a bit familiar, this would have been 6.5 yrs ago


I'm intrigued even though I'm 100% certain that it couldn't be me you're talking about. 

I used to post on the now-defunct Yahooka boards and that's literally the only other online forum I've been a member of. 

If nobody else brings Yahooka back by 2021, I'm taking it upon myself.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> You look like, how America feels.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Dang, she ugly AF. I'll take Michael Jackson and even Dennis Rodman comparisons over your Scottish flatface all day.


What!? She dope.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> What!? She dope.View attachment 4544329


I mean, the chick you're talking to is in another thread claiming babies aren't born with genders until the Dr. makes them drink an elixir that opens their butthole up and decides the gender. Until then, all babies are born with a club-like lump called a "Mallard", so...


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 24, 2020)

Garden Knowm said:


> POST A PICTURE OF YOU
> 
> 
> me as a Bull Fighter
> ...


Thats me 10 years ago


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I mean, the chick you're talking to is in another thread claiming babies aren't born with genders until the Dr. makes them drink an elixir that opens their butthole up and decides the gender. Until then, all babies are born with a club-like lump called a "Mallard", so...


Psychological afflictions from pre-k from losing duck duck goose.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I mean, the chick you're talking to is in another thread claiming babies aren't born with genders until the Dr. makes them drink an elixir that opens their butthole up and decides the gender. Until then, all babies are born with a club-like lump called a "Mallard", so...


Ummm
...


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> Thats me 10 years agoView attachment 4544343


Where's your pics from now?


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Where's your pics from now?


This is me nowadays, guess where am I...


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> This is me nowadays, guess where am I...
> View attachment 4544354


In front of B&H Photo. 



New York?

I bought something from them years ago.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Psychological afflictions from pre-k from losing duck duck goose.


Who ever imagined that those were not nouns but verbs


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Who ever imagined that those were not nouns but verbs


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Who’s ready for a butthole massage!?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2020)

I think we should just wear masks all the time now.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4544359
> Who’s ready for a butthole massage!?


Nice guitar lol


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Nice guitar lol


Some sexxxy tiger-man told me to buy it.


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> In front of B&H Photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. I go there every year, such a great store! 

Here is me doing what I do professionally


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I mean, the chick you're talking to is in another thread claiming babies aren't born with genders until the Dr. makes them drink an elixir that opens their butthole up and decides the gender. Until then, all babies are born with a club-like lump called a "Mallard", so...


People have known this for billions of years, you Nellie.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> People have known this for billions of years, you Nellie.


Sounds like someone's ready for their butthole massage...


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Psychological afflictions from pre-k from losing duck duck goose.


Rollitup's hivemind is particularly narrow, low-information and incredibly sensitive to contradicting pieces of information as well as dissent.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

@srh88 currently jammin "deep elem blues" on that guitar. The more I play it the better it sounds. One of the best sounding guitars in that price range I've ever heard/played


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm really starting to wish Yahooka was still online...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Rollitup's hivemind is particularly narrow, low-information and incredibly sensitive to contradicting pieces of information as well as dissent.


So you're into ducks and geese; any recipes?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @srh88 currently jammin "deep elem blues" on that guitar. The more I play it the better it sounds. One of the best sounding guitars in that price range I've ever heard/played


Nice. That song taught me b7 chord lol. Most of the chords I know by name are probably from learning grateful dead songs with buddies


Bobby schmeckle said:


> I'm really starting to wish Yahooka was still online...


What the hell is a yahooka? Play yahtzee while smoking a hookah? If so I'm in but I'm not into hookahs. So I'm actually out. Sorry dude


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sounds like someone's ready for their butthole massage...


At least I was born with mine.

Why do you wear male Magic veneers that are used to make one appear more masculine and less femme? You were born with the silly-lily instead of a penis, so without your male physical magic, you'd look awkwardly part-female.

Scoff away, Pat.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Rollitup's hivemind is particularly narrow, low-information and incredibly sensitive to contradicting pieces of information as well as dissent.


So, is that a no on nudes or?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> At least I was born with mine.
> 
> Why do you wear male Magic veneers that are used to make one appear more masculine and less femme? You were born with the silly-lily instead of a penis, so without your male physical magic, you'd look awkwardly part-female.
> 
> Scoff away, Pat.


Bob is trans and its really fucked up to comment something like this.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Hive minds want to know new duck recipes


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hive minds want to know new duck recipes


Did you know ducks die after sex?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Rollitup's hivemind is particularly narrow, low-information and incredibly sensitive to contradicting pieces of information as well as dissent.


Just to clear the air - how about flat earth or moon landings, where are we on those?


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Bob is trans and its really fucked up to comment something like this.


It's a valid question. Biological men don't use those.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> It's a valid question. Biological men don't use those.


He was biologically a chick but he had a weird vagina so now hes bob.


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just to clear the air - how about flat earth or moon landings, where are we on those?


Who's "we"?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Did you know ducks die after sex?


They certainly do if I catch them in the act


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> They certainly do if I catch them in the act


I dont know the one I fucked did


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I dont know the one I fucked did


You didn't waste it did you? How did you cook it?


----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> This is me nowadays, guess where am I...
> View attachment 4544354


West 34th and 9th Ave.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You didn't waste it did you? How did you cook it?


Well I marinated it already then just chucked it in the instant pot with potatoes and carrots


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> At least I was born with mine.
> 
> Why do you wear male Magic veneers that are used to make one appear more masculine and less femme? You were born with the silly-lily instead of a penis, so without your male physical magic, you'd look awkwardly part-female.
> 
> Scoff away, Pat.


Can you please explain what a male magic veneer is?

I'm all ears.

And penises.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Can you please explain what a male magic veneer is?
> 
> I'm all ears.
> 
> And penises.


Dont let dennis Rodman treat you like that


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Well I marinated it already then just chucked it in the instant pot with potatoes and carrots


That's good, you need some more aromatics. You do know you shouldn't play with your food though, right? Covid and such


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> That's good, you need some more aromatics. You do know you shouldn't play with your food though, right? Covid and such


My business is essential and I handle it as such


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Dont let dennis Rodman treat you like that


Shhhhh I'm gathering info.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You didn't waste it did you? How did you cook it?


spitroast


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Who's "we"?


Our hive - just ask any of the Queens in the thread.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our hive - just ask any of the Queens in the thread.


staaahp


----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Rollitup's hivemind is particularly narrow, low-information and incredibly sensitive to contradicting pieces of information as well as dissent.


What piece of information is it that you refer to?

Your postings have offered little or no base other than the pixels on the screen.

The ambiguous and non committing responses you post, aside from your amusing personal belief and self proclaimed experiences,
provide no foundation that is persuading anyone to take you serious.

Surely you cant be serious?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Who's "we"?


So, I noticed your avatar is the bloods gang sign.

You must be a super scary badass gangster outlaw!


----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Shhhhh I'm gathering info.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> So, I noticed your avatar is the bloods gang sign.
> 
> You must be a super scary badass gangster outlaw!


Lol I thought it was just Mickey mouse hands


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Lol I thought it was just Mickey mouse hands
> View attachment 4544423


If you look at her introductory post she is "a hardcore gang member who was "quoted" (wtf) in at the age of 4"

My wife's family is all about those mickey mouse hands if ya know what i'm sayin'.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> If you look at her introductory post she is "a hardcore gang member who was "quoted" (wtf) in at the age of 4"
> 
> My wife's family is all about those mickey mouse hands if ya know what i'm sayin'.


Shes gangster as hell. If theres one thing I've learned from this, it's that we all need to go back to work lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> If you look at her introductory post she is "a hardcore gang member who was "quoted" (wtf) in at the age of 4"
> 
> My wife's family is all about those mickey mouse hands if ya know what i'm sayin'.


I’m something of a dope fly fisherman, don’t’cha know.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Shes gangster as hell. If theres one thing I've learned from this, it's that we all need to go back to work lol


Not me IM NEVER GOING BACK AGAIN!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m something of a dope fly fisherman, don’t’cha know.
> 
> View attachment 4544436


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Not me IM NEVER GOING BACK AGAIN!


You're drunk and listening to schools out by Alice cooper again arent you?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> If you look at her introductory post she is "a hardcore gang member who was "quoted" (wtf) in at the age of 4"
> 
> My wife's family is all about those mickey mouse hands if ya know what i'm sayin'.


So the Bloods are all about duck and geese peckers and how to make tranny geese? Wow, and experiment on 4 yr olds. A 4 yr duck is gonna be tough, not much good other than Duck Soup (get it?)


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just to clear the air - how about flat earth or moon landings, where are we on those?


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> If you look at her introductory post she is "a hardcore gang member who was "quoted" (wtf) in at the age of 4"
> 
> My wife's family is all about those mickey mouse hands if ya know what i'm sayin'.


Quoted in means you've been accepted as a member after earning a rep, Gramps. And let's be real, I never referred to myself as "hardcore", although you'd probably piss your pudgy porky pig pants if you saw me in person.

I became involved with an east coast set of Bloods at two years old. I was always about that life even during university and after attending college.


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> So the Bloods are all about duck and geese peckers and how to make tranny geese? Wow, and experiment on 4 yr olds. A 4 yr duck is gonna be tough, not much good other than Duck Soup (get it?)


Trying too hard; ease way up


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Shhhhh I'm gathering info.


Don't lie; I've already made you cry a couple times.

If you don't know what a male veneer is, does that mean you'll let me remove the numerous male veneers that you wear as physical magic? You're going to look pretty damn different without them. Before and after pictures might be in order.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Don't lie; I've already made you cry a couple times.
> 
> If you don't know what a male veneer is, does that mean you'll let me remove the numerous male veneers that you wear as physical magic? You're going to look pretty damn different without them. Before and after pictures might be in order.


You crazy dennis Rodman


----------



## Bareback (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You crazy dennis Rodman


Yeah I’m pissing myself over here.













From laughing at this fool magic....what the fuck that is.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I’m pissing myself over here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read its post history. Its rough lol


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Quoted in means you've been accepted as a member after earning a rep, Gramps. And let's be real, I never referred to myself as "hardcore", although you'd probably piss your pudgy porky pig pants if you saw me in person.
> 
> I became involved with an east coast set of Bloods at two years old. I was always about that life even during university and after attending college.


Throw a pic up of you repping your set. Preferably without clothes on. If you got quoted at age 4, shouldn't be no thang. (No thang is gang speak for no problem.)


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I’m pissing myself over here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wear a tall stack of male veneers, too, fatfem.


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Throw a pic up of you repping your set. Preferably without clothes on. If you got quoted at age 4, shouldn't be no thang. (No thang is gang speak for no problem.)


*Quoted in, softboi


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Throw a pic up of you repping your set. Preferably without clothes on. If you got quoted at age 4, shouldn't be no thang. (No thang is gang speak for no problem.)


I feel bad for doxing but I could only find clothed pictures. This ones titled. "Just chillin with my dawg"


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> *Quoted in, softboi


You're about as gangster as a fedora and franzia. Knock it off


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

I'll post myself wearing colors alongside crew in due time. Those photos won't be made available right away. Imma get settled in here first.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> I'll post myself wearing colors alongside crew in due time. Those photos won't be made available right away. Imma get settled in here first.


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You're about as gangster as a fedora and franzia. Knock it off


Weren't you a Hitler Youth/Nazi skin reject? You wouldn't know a gangster until one of us scalped you in cold blood--and I have slain my share of worthless racist Skins--four, to be exact.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Weren't you a Hitler Youth/Nazi skin reject? You wouldn't know a gangster until one of us scalped you in cold blood--and I have slain my share of worthless racist Skins--four, to be exact.


Lol what? Dont do me like that dennis


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Lol what? Dont do me like that dennis


Go back to Stormfront and stop posting pics of Black people.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Trying too hard; ease way up


So lemme get this straight: You are an MD (OB/GYN) who has been associated with the Bloods since toddlerhood. How old are you now? I assume you are also still active in the Bloods based on some things you've said. In what capacity? Granted my knowledge of gang stuff is superficial but I have the understanding that the gangs control members and a person would need the gangs permission to go to school much less Med school. Thus, how does your profession benefit the Bloods or your particular set?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Go back to Stormfront and stop posting pics of Black people.


Sounds like your familiar. A racist blood. I've seent it all now. stop posting pictures of black people lol. Fuck off dennis lol


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> So lemme get this straight: You are an MD (OB/GYN) who has been associated with the Bloods since toddlerhood. How old are you now? I assume you are also still active in the Bloods based on some things you've said. In what capacity? Granted my knowledge of gang stuff is superficial but I have the understanding that the gangs control members and a person would need the gangs permission to go to school much less Med school. Thus, how does your profession benefit the Bloods or your particular set?


Smoking crack in an alley doesnt make someone a gang member.. even if they get their shit from a blood


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> I'll post myself wearing colors alongside crew in due time. Those photos won't be made available right away. Imma get settled in here first.


Why not just post them right this instant and put us all to shame? Ain't that the thug way?


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> So lemme get this straight: You are an MD (OB/GYN) who has been associated with the Bloods since toddlerhood. How old are you now? I assume you are also still active in the Bloods based on some things you've said. In what capacity? Granted my knowledge of gang stuff is superficial but I have the understanding that the gangs control members and a person would need the gangs permission to go to school much less Med school. Thus, how does your profession benefit the Bloods or your particular set?


Those are some pretty personal questions; and I will answer one of them.

No, you absolutely do not need your gang leadership permission to attend college or trade school. However, you must notify them and make them aware if you will be enrolling in college, or moving away for education or specific job training.

I know Bloods that became cops or joined the military and still stayed Bloods, though it certainly isn't the norm.

I still banged all throughout college and med school.

That's all the information I feel like sharing at this juncture.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 24, 2020)

I always wondered how a hard core gangsta would react to being disrespected, laughed at, and basically treated like a joke.

Not what I expected. Interesting.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Those are some pretty personal questions; and I will answer one of them.
> 
> No, you absolutely do not need your gang leadership permission to attend college or trade school. However, you must notify them and make them aware if you will be enrolling in college, or moving away for education or specific job training.
> 
> ...


"I'm a gangster"


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Why not just post them right this instant and put us all to shame? Ain't that the thug way?


No, this is:



Dope Fly said:


> Imma get settled in here first


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> No, this is:


How many dix can you fit in your face hole


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

greg nr said:


> I always wondered how a hard core gangsta would react to being disrespected, laughed at, and basically treated like a joke.
> 
> Not what I expected. Interesting.


It'd be a totally different story in person. I guarantee you'd be in tears.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Those are some pretty personal questions; and I will answer one of them.
> 
> No, you absolutely do not need your gang leadership permission to attend college or trade school. However, you must notify them and make them aware if you will be enrolling in college, or moving away for education or specific job training.
> 
> ...


Nah, just a couple were personal questions . Seeing you in person with no dialog or from afar OK would've answered one or 2. ,OK, can you answer this: what does banging mean? as in "I still banged all throughout college and med school."


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> It'd be a totally different story in person. I guarantee you'd be in tears.


So tough.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah, just a couple were personal questions . Seeing you in person with no dialog or from afar OK would've answered one or 2. ,OK, can you answer this: what does banging mean? as in "I still banged all throughout college and med school."


Orgies dude.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> It'd be a totally different story in person. I guarantee you'd be in tears.


Jan, jan, jan......


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> How many dix can you fit in your face hole



Is it true that you and your family owned slaves?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Is it true that you and your family owned slaves?


Yeah I still own 3. In 2020 can you believe it!?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Quoted in means you've been accepted as a member after earning a rep, Gramps. And let's be real, I never referred to myself as "hardcore", although you'd probably piss your pudgy porky pig pants if you saw me in person.
> 
> I became involved with an east coast set of Bloods at two years old. I was always about that life even during university and after attending college.


ABE. You just gave yourself away. Or SF. Weak.

Peace.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ABE. You just gave yourself away.
> 
> Peace.


Nah abe was at least original. This person just sucks. David kratos real talk


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Nah abe was at least original. This person just sucks. David kratos real talk


It's abe or SF. I'd bet a testicle. I can tell you how I know, but.....clandestinely


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Ruh roh Raggy, you didn't solve any mysteries tonight!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ABE. You just gave yourself away. Or SF. Weak.
> 
> Peace.


Definitely not Stoned farmer - at least this sock/toughie can spell reasonably well.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Ruh roh Raggy, you didn't solve any mysteries tonight!


make sure you dont get hurt when you throw your red clothes on and try to get a pic with some bloods


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Yeah I still own 3. In 2020 can you believe it!?


I was known as BN back in the day. Do you remember me?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> I was known as BN back in the day. Do you remember me?


Nope. Should i?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It's abe or SF. I'd bet a testicle. I can tell you how I know, but.....clandestinely


You do know who David Kratos really was doncha?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Nah abe was at least original. This person just sucks. David kratos real talk


Yeah dude thought he was gangster af. Definitely feeling that vibe


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah dude thought he was gangster af. Definitely feeling that vibe


He was the one all about Mariah Carey right?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> I'll post myself wearing colors alongside crew in due time..... Imma get settled in here first.


Something tells me neither of these things are true...lol

















Heh heh...penis


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Nope. Should i?


I think I'll leave it up in the air.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> He was the one all about Mariah Carey right?


Fucking Bieber. So yeah. Mariah. Lol


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Definitely not Stoned farmer - at least this sock/toughie can spell reasonably well.


That was an act though... If you read his post history he'd post eloquently in one section and then give us his drivel in TNT 2 minutes later. all fake.

But... who cares. I have Canadian Geese to wrassle!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> He was the one all about Mariah Carey right?


Wasn’t Palmy his?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> I think I'll leave it up in the air.



That's you


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> But... who cares. I have a Canadian Goose to wrassle! (with my penis)


That's not a nice thing to call @Laughing Grass


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Actually, you liked me, but you were gay and spoiled. Schmeckle was a black-owning whipcracker as well, if I'm not mistaken.

Fat, gay, sheltered and spoiled.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

@Dope Fly What about Ken Gorman? Your set responsible?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Actually, you liked me, but you were gay and spoiled. Schmeckle was a black-owning whipcracker as well, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Fat, gay, sheltered and spoiled.


Yes all those 
*checks notes* 
Slaves in northern cali


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> @Dope Fly What about Ken Gorman? Your set responsible?


I didn't say I was a government employee


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> I didn't say I was a government employee


Are you a cop? Because you gotta tell us if you're a cop


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

You're killin me - who's this poser?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> I was known as BN back in the day. Do you remember me?


BN? as in "Big Nipples"?

Oh yeah. I remember, baby.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> BN? as in "Big Nipples"?
> 
> Oh yeah. I remember, baby.


Big ol nips. Dinner plate titties


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Yes all those
> *checks notes*
> Slaves in northern cali


No, you had the trademark flaming homosexual voice and everything. The whole nine.

I know it was a long time ago, but you're welcome for those free-of-charge speech therapy sessions that Andrea and I gave you.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> there was no member named Boss N*gger, or even Boss Nagger


Today I learned Malt is deeply involved with the bloods


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> No, you had the trademark flaming homosexual voice and everything. The whole nine.
> 
> I know it was a long time ago, but you're welcome for those free-of-charge speech therapy sessions that Andrea and I gave you.


No fair, who is Andrea?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> No, you had the trademark flaming homosexual voice and everything. The whole nine.
> 
> I know it was a long time ago, but you're welcome for those free-of-charge speech therapy sessions that Andrea and I gave you.


I also got herpes but we dont talk about that. Thank you for that also


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> No fair, who is Andrea?


The bad kind of Canadian


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Today I learned Malt is deeply involved with the bloods
> View attachment 4544525


++Rep. They don't like Sicilians, they think were are too crazy


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> No fair, who is Andrea?


Shes part of the orgies. She also has herpes


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> ++Rep. They don't like Sicilians, they think were are too crazy


No, we just don't like your fat, nagging nonnas, racist culture-jacking, hot-headed ethnic acting routines or feigned devotion to Catholicism


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> ++Rep. They don't like Sicilians, they think were are too crazy


Even the bloods have to show some common sense.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> No, we just don't like your fat, nagging nonnas, racist culture-jacking, hot-headed ethnic acting routines or feigned devotion to Catholicism


YES!!! Broke your cool, now we play


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Shes part of the orgies. She also has herpes


Andrea is a guy, and you should be grateful if you don't sound like a prancing queen anymore

'Cause you sure used to


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

OK Dr Blood, what culture have I hijacked or is this a racist generalization.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Andrea is a guy, and you should be grateful if you don't sound like a prancing queen anymore
> 
> 'Cause you sure used to


That was a dude!? Why the hell didnt he tell me while I was fingering your buttholes


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That was a dude!? Why the hell didnt he tell me while I was fingering your buttholes


Mallard pussy and gender morph elixir


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> OK Dr Blood, what culture have I hijacked or is this a racist generalization.


Your index says you don't have any Sicilian or even any Italian in you so you're off the hook.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> No, we just don't like your fat, nagging nonnas, racist culture-jacking, hot-headed ethnic acting routines or feigned devotion to Catholicism


Fucking Catholics amiright.. bitches just wont stay off my turf. Gonna have to smoke a pope.. dayyyum


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That was a dude!? Why the hell didnt he tell me while I was fingering your buttholes


Oh no, you weren't getting an ounce of play from anybody back then, except maybe from your pampered family's long-suffering livestock.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

What index? where is it? and I'm off the hook? Nah, I'll tell you when I'm off the hook you


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Everyone has an index, y'all just too stupid to find your own indexes


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

How are your aunties Abe, still massaging their feet?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Oh no, you weren't getting an ounce of play from anybody back then, except maybe from your pampered family's long-suffering livestock.


Dont lie. We made sweet love. You kept tossing up gang signs, I thought you were stroking out. I laughed, you laughed. It was beautiful


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> No you pudgy Scorpio pansy
> 
> Boss N*gger


WELL GUESS WHAT BIG NIPPLES?!

I'm a crip so it's, like, totally on and stuff.

I will shoot you full of SOOOO much semen...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> Everyone has an index, y'all just too stupid to find your own indexes


Right, you can see all our indexes. You always were a liar and a phoney


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> ++Rep. They don't like Sicilians, they think were are too crazy


and.....


We are.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> YES!!! Broke your cool, now we play


Who called it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> and.....
> 
> 
> We are.


think its those nagging nonnas?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Who called it?


It hasn't attacked annie out of nowhere yet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

How's the weather in Royal Oak there, Abe?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> It hasn't attacked annie out of nowhere yet.


she hasn't been here, when she shows up he will, the shit will turn to ice in his bowels and he'll have to


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Fuckin guy ALWAYS breaks character, always


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> It hasn't attacked annie out of nowhere yet.


No, but it keeps trying to bait her, e.g. "i'm half black but I don't look like it" etc.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> No, but it keeps trying to bait her, e.g. "i'm half black but I don't look like it" etc.


I hope its abe. I figured he died


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I hope its abe. I figured he died


He's tried to come back a few times; but he ALWAYS BREAKS CHARACTER, always. He's a pathetic amateur and has no hair on his undropped testicles


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> He's tried to come back a few times; but he ALWAYS BREAKS CHARACTER, always. He's a pathetic amateur and has no hair on his undropped testicles


I think you should get the negativity out of your mind. His aunt spends a lot of time making sure those undropped testicles are hairless and I respect her work ethic


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

I hope he knows grinding his jaws leads to serious dental issues


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Ok, this brought back old memories, BUT.... I got some Ozark to watch.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Abe needs to regain some stamina, maybe he has the "rona. Shit a 2 hour joust is pathetic


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Abe needs to regain some stamina, maybe he has the "rona. Shit a 2 hour joust is pathetic


Someone tipped it off that the Catholics were coming. They gotta board up the windows and get the muskets


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Oh Abe


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh Abe


Really, that ended abruptly! Wonder if the auntie pager went off.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Really, that ended abruptly! Wonder if the auntie pager went off.


Lol pager. They got an intercom in the basement.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> That's not a nice thing to call @Laughing Grass


While I would love to turn her into a glazed donut, I totally respect her Mediterranean, Canadian Lesbianisms. Some day it would even be cool to smoke a joint with her (as long as she isn't one of those lesbians that hates dudes a lot just because they have wieners, and she'smore one of those lesbians that just thinks chicks are super hot and have hot sexy vaginas, like I do and I wouldn't even try to touch her boobs or vagene because my wife has a ton of super hot friends whos buttholes i wanna sniff but I don't because its not socially acceptable and I still manage to play it off cool like, "Oh, hi Veronica, how are you, I totally don't wanna touch your boobs right now, how's Jeff?") 

i got this.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Oh, and that was a super good episode of Ozark.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I hope he knows grinding his jaws leads to serious dental issues


T.M.J.

Too Much Johnson

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 25, 2020)

What stinks?

Did somebody saute a fresh Abe and without turning on the kitchen fan again?


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> West 34th and 9th Ave.
> View attachment 4544399


thats it hahaha. How do I react/like a post? cant find the fucking button


----------



## Just Be (Apr 25, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> thats it hahaha. How do I react/like a post? cant find the fucking button


The like button comes up after you've spent enough time interacting. I'm not sure of the specifics on that, though.


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 25, 2020)

Just Be said:


> The like button comes up after you've spent enough time interacting. I'm not sure of the specifics on that, though.


yeah had some research, I have to wait 48h and a couple of reactions on my posts. lov to interact with people here in RIU Brazilian forum are a little salty and talk too much about politics.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> yeah had some research, I have to wait 48h and a couple of reactions on my posts. lov to interact with people here in RIU Brazilian forum are a little salty and talk too much about politics.


Stay away from our politics area lol


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Stay away from our politics area lol


yeah Im aware of it. hahaha


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 25, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> No, we just don't like your fat, nagging nonnas, racist culture-jacking, hot-headed ethnic acting routines or feigned devotion to Catholicism


How many of these words did auto correct have to fix? I’m guessing all of them but NO


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> How many of these words did auto correct have to fix? I’m guessing all of them but NO


That's the worlds most educated blood you're talking to. Dr. Bloody dennis


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 25, 2020)

I’m only saying that because my dumb ass had to read some of them twice and google two of them.

I think he might of even used his hyphen correctly. He’s def not a gangster. What gangster knows how to use a hyphen? I’ve never met one. Maybe they weren’t “real” gangsters.

edit I just went back and looked he used two hyphens correctly. Yea this guy lost credibility now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 25, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Yea this guy lost credibility now.


This suggests he had some...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> This suggests he had some...


Credibility.. franzia. Same thing


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> This suggests he had some...


He sounded scary I’m not going to lie. I was terrified......Until I saw the hyphen.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> He sounded scary I’m not going to lie. I was terrified......Until I saw the hyphen.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> He sounded scary I’m not going to lie. I was terrified......Until I saw the hyphen.


You might enjoy this:




__





There are more than 2 Human Sexes


Ignoring my initial tease of your spelling, I am serious about asking for a link. Different people observe the same phenomenon and perceive things that are at best quite different ... at worst flatly contradictory. So my request for a link is a: in good faith, and b:quite reasonable. I request...



rollitup.org


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You might enjoy this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit. Why didnt you guys show me this last night? I thought malt was just buzzed up and rambling about ducks


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You might enjoy this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was clearly trolling. There’s no way he believes that. This dude went to college? I’m going back to see if he said WENT or completed. Maybe he just went. I know a lot of guys that just went.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> He was clearly trolling. There’s no way he believes that. This dude went to college? I’m going back to see if he said WENT or completed. Maybe he just went. I know a lot of guys that just went.


Yeah dude I went to all kinds of colleges!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 25, 2020)

How did this thread turn into whole lotta gang shit? Lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> How did this thread turn into whole lotta gang shit? Lol


There is not enough "drinks" to go around. It's hard to get the orgies/gang bangs started until
everyone knows what sex your dealing with or servicing!







gillie crackers, tally whackers, mallards? OH MY!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> There is not enough "drinks" to go around. It's hard to get the orgies/gang bangs started until
> everyone knows what sex your dealing with or servicing!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> How did this thread turn into whole lotta gang shit? Lol


I dont know man. But now I know why my dick quacks when I get off. Its called a mallard


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I dont know man. But now I know why my dick quacks when I get off. Its called a mallard


I equackulate


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

Garden Knowm said:


> POST A PICTURE OF YOU
> 
> 
> me as a Bull Fighter
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

You do realize a lot of us are in legal states right?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I equackulate


Feathers ruffled.


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

Most ppl are not tho


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> Most ppl are not tho


Then most people shouldn't post here


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> Most ppl are not tho


Most people don’t care


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Most people don’t care


Ah good point


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> There is not enough "drinks" to go around. It's hard to get the orgies/gang bangs started until
> everyone knows what sex your dealing with or servicing!
> 
> 
> ...


I see you have the special "diet" (that's what it's called). Did you decipher your sex before sex?

Duck, soup!

SH420


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I see you have the special "diet" (that's what it's called). Did you decipher your sex before sex?
> 
> Duck, soup!
> 
> SH420


The doctors like to play duck duck dick with the newborns


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> The doctors like to play duck duck dick with the newborns


I'm still not sure what the fuck, something about butthole or not.

My cockers had 2 litters. I was poking buttholes open and pasting penises on, and then there were the ones with all the extra boobs... 
Thug life mother fucker 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm still not sure what the fuck, something about butthole or not.
> 
> My cockers had 2 litters. I was poking buttholes open and pasting penises on, and then there were the ones with all the extra boobs...
> Thug life mother fucker
> ...


Go easy on yourself man! Just order up from her:


Laughing Grass said:


> @lokie
> 
> Not quite perfect, but it stayed together.
> 
> View attachment 4540791


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You do realize a lot of us are in legal states right?


And you do realise that 80% are not in a legal countries , or u too unintelligent to know that.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2020)

^^^


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> And you do realise that 80% are not in a legal countries , or u too unintelligent to know that.


SWIM thinks you're being an idiot.

SWIM says people can take as much or as little risk as they please, as no one is forcing anyone to post personal information against their will.


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

ppl will get caught matey. 

Law enforcement from many countries view and post on this site so to promote ppl posting pictures of themselves is just fucking retarded.. 

Are you all retards?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 25, 2020)

[IMG alt="29menace"]https://rollitup.org/data/avatars/m/37/37006.jpg?1202815313[/IMG]
*menace
Well-Known Member*
4 minutes ago

*"Swim doesn't know shit,,, doing whatever you like is putting others at high risk... Maybe you'd think differently if it killed your whole family? Maybe it should so you stop talking shit bro.


Until then your just the typical SNOWFLAKE you prove yourself to be."*


Aww...why'd you delete your post, buddy? Worried about the authorities breaking down your door and killing your whole family?

Wait, did you just say my whole family should be killed cause I grow weed and posted a picture of myself on a marijuana grow forum??

First of all, pretty fucked up to wish harm on someone and their family for doing....nothing? Secondly, lol, I don't think they bust down your door for growing modest amounts of weed in California.... Haha...Where do you live, bud? Geeze, wherever it is, I think you might wanna move away if that is the way they treat their citizens.


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

And if you didn't know police view and post in here then you sir are the IDIOT...


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

Coz I pressed the wrong fucking button. I meant to edit not delete but thanks for reposting it. It saves me a minute and a half lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> And if you didn't know police view and post in here then you sir are the IDIOT...


Your computer has already been hacked by the feds. They're coming for you. 

It's really real.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> ppl will get caught matey.
> 
> Law enforcement from many countries view and post on this site so to promote ppl posting pictures of themselves is just fucking retarded..
> 
> Are you all retards?


Edited to add above quote.


29menace said:


> And if you didn't know police view and post in here then you sir are the IDIOT...


Why would you say the posters here are responsible for the risk another person chooses to take?


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

I was on a Corona virus thread a min ago , arguing. 
I may have posted in the wrong place but it doesn't matter. 

Your still wrong for promoting ppl to post pics of themselves on a weed website that police view on s daily basis.


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

You can argue all you want your all retarded for posting pics of yourself... End of man..


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Your computer has already been hacked by the feds. They're coming for you.
> 
> It's really real.
> 
> SH420


How do u know who's police and who's not lol. You can't n don't that's my point. 

And I don't have a computer you nugget lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> How do u know who's police and who's not lol. You can't n don't that's my point.
> 
> And I don't have a computer you nugget lol.


LOL what are you even worried about?

The police's more relaxed approach to cannabis in Scotland is again shared by police throughout the UK, suggesting that the eased response is a reflection of a broader social shift and that police aren't really concerned with the consumption of the plant. This is likely a result of increasing cannabis legalization and acceptance globally, which is removing a great deal of the stigma that surrounded the plant.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> [IMG alt="29menace"]https://rollitup.org/data/avatars/m/37/37006.jpg?1202815313[/IMG]
> *menace
> Well-Known Member*
> 4 minutes ago
> ...


Nice catch!























Penis


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


penis


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm not in Scotland tho. 
You still get jailed for growing in the UK if it's more than a couple plants and if you have previous. 
And been in n outa jail all your life... If your a squeeky clean snowflake or a GRASS then yeah you won't get jail first time round but get caught again and your sharing a cell wiv big bubba m8


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> LOL what are you even worried about?
> 
> The police's more relaxed approach to cannabis in Scotland is again shared by police throughout the UK, suggesting that the eased response is a reflection of a broader social shift and that police aren't really concerned with the consumption of the plant. This is likely a result of increasing cannabis legalization and acceptance globally, which is removing a great deal of the stigma that surrounded the plant.


Utter bullshit lol. You can still get jail for growing in the UK... 

Or did it become legal over fucking night lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> I'm not in Scotland tho.
> You still get jailed for growing in the UK if it's more than a couple plants and if you have previous.
> And been in n outa jail all your life... If your a squeeky clean snowflake or a GRASS then yeah you won't get jail first time round but get caught again and your sharing a cell wiv big bubba m8


So why exactly are you here? 

SH420


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

Pmsl your a goon man


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> Pmsl your a goon man


My goon is a mallard 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> penis


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> You can argue all you want your all retarded for posting pics of yourself... End of man..


The IRS is gonna charge you with syntax evasion.


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

There won't be an IRS once trump injects you all with domestos man.

Country run by a goon & lived in by more goons.. 

Why are Americans stupid?
That's an actual question btw.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> There won't be an IRS once trump injects you all with domestos man.
> 
> Country run by a goon & lived in by more goons..
> 
> ...


Boris Johnson = PENIS


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 25, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Boris Johnson = PENIS


Bepis?


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Boris Johnson = PENIS


I totally agree


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2020)

I hate it when I have to pay a lawyer too.



29menace said:


> I'm not in Scotland tho.
> You still get jailed for growing in the UK if it's more than a couple plants and if you have previous.
> And been in n outa jail all your life... If your a squeeky clean snowflake or a GRASS then yeah you won't get jail first time round but get caught again and your sharing a cell wiv big bubba m8


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I hate it when I have to pay a lawyer too.


Legal aid m8


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> Legal aid m8


No, that's not how it works.

Hasn't trump taught you anything, Lawyers always on point. (before the crime)


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

That


Grandpapy said:


> No, that's not how it works.
> 
> Hasn't trump taught you anything, Lawyers always on point. (before the crime)


That's how it works here. We don't pay for lawyers we get legal aid.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> That
> 
> 
> That's how it works here. We don't pay for lawyers we get legal aid.


We don't worry about photos here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> That
> 
> 
> That's how it works here. We don't pay for lawyers we get legal aid.


LOL. You have a queen too; soon you'll have another queen. Degenerates and queens with bad teeth.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> Soon everyone in your country will be dead because of your idiot president..
> 
> Nugget running a country full of nuggets,,, sounds about right lol.
> 
> ...


The difference is, only morons would. In your country if the queen said do it, you all would do it.


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

The queen is an old goat m8 and no fucker here likes them so yeah your wrong again lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> The queen is an old goat m8 and no fucker here likes them so yeah your wrong again lol


Cops are coming to get you,... again!!!

SH420


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> Coz I pressed the wrong fucking button. I meant to edit not delete but thanks for reposting it. It saves me a minute and a half lol


Delete is more than just one click. 



29menace said:


> I was on a Corona virus thread a min ago , arguing.
> I may have posted in the wrong place but it doesn't matter.
> 
> Your still wrong for promoting ppl to post pics of themselves on a weed website that police view on s daily basis.


Your first post on this thread was a post directly related to this thread. Stand your ground.. dont start bitching out. Theres threads on stuffing dix in your mouth to doing butt drugs here. It's a fucking forum you donkey brains. If I wanted to make a thread about you cleaning my gutters I could. Is it a good idea? No because you're probably afraid of heights too


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> cleaning my gutters


What’s it pay? Asking for a friend.


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

I


srh88 said:


> Delete is more than just one click.
> 
> 
> Your first post on this thread was a post directly related to this thread. Stand your ground.. dont start bitching out. Theres threads on stuffing dix in your mouth to doing butt drugs here. It's a fucking forum you donkey brains. If I wanted to make a thread about you cleaning my gutters I could. Is it a good idea? No because you're probably afraid of heights too


was having 2 convos at the same time in 2 different threads so no it's quite an easy mistake to make actually. Once I realized I posted to wrong person I took it down. Plain n simple. 

Then it got weird just like the night with your mother.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> Then it got weird just like the night with your mother.


Lol go get tested.


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s it pay? Asking for a friend.


I clean his mum's gutters regularly.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> I clean his mum's gutters regularly.


Sounds like you're just jealous cuz most of us live in the best goddamn country in the world. And most of us grow the best goddamn weed in the world. And most of us are goddamn beautiful. And you live in a bunk country with bunk weed and have a micropenis.


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Sounds like you're just jealous cuz most of us live in the best goddamn country in the world. And most of us grow the best goddamn weed in the world. And most of us are goddamn beautiful. And you live in a bunk country with bunk weed and have a micropenis.


Just look at your country now lol.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> Just look at your country now lol.


It looks goddamn great from where I'm sitting. 



Oh fuck sorry. I posted another one.


----------



## 29menace (Apr 25, 2020)

*Not from where I'm sat 

*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2020)

I have my tattoo wearing the proper PPE .


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 25, 2020)

This guy is still rambling? He said he accidentally deleted a post, then he said he posted it by accident and that he deleted it on purpose...

Changed your story, bro

That’s the #1 way idiot police officers catch criminals who are even dumber than they are...

Lol. Which is it? Accidentally deleted it? Deleted on purpose?

Because it sure looked like a response to me, lol.

Nice try, bud. Keep wetting you panties at the idea of cops busting in your door...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> The queen is an old goat m8 and no fucker here likes them so yeah your wrong again lol


Not true at all, if you all disliked the Royals as you say, you could have voted to abolish the Crown. But you didn't and won't, you like having a queen mommy or king daddy. You're just testy because you can't piss away your dole cheques at the pub with your equally worthless mates. "The sun never sets on the British empire" "Rule Britannia"; oh wait the glory days are long gone. Buck up mate and go to the dentist when this is over.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> *Not from where I'm sat
> 
> View attachment 4545426*


You're just jealous you're not sexy like us. Probably all slovenly and gross. I bet you butter both sides of your toast.


----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> This guy is still rambling? He said he accidentally deleted a post, then he said he posted it by accident and that he deleted it on purpose...
> 
> Changed your story, bro
> 
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> Just look at your country now lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 25, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Sounds like you're just jealous cuz most of us live in the best goddamn country in the world. And most of us grow the best goddamn weed in the world. And most of us are goddamn beautiful. And you live in a bunk country with bunk weed and have a *micromallard*.


FIFY

SH420


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 25, 2020)

srh88 said:


> That's the worlds most educated blood you're talking to. Dr. Bloody dennis


 10 doctorates according to the beautiful human anatomy thread...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 25, 2020)

We're all a bunch of fools. Why didn't I see it sooner. And this entire time we've been spelling ducks with an i.

How many can you fit in your mouth? 



SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2020)

29menace said:


> *I'm not in Scotland tho.*
> You still get jailed for growing in the UK if it's more than a couple plants and if you have previous.
> And been in n outa jail all your life... If your a squeeky clean snowflake or a GRASS then yeah you won't get jail first time round but get caught again and your sharing a cell wiv big bubba m8





29menace said:


> *Lol I'm Scottish UK. *That's probably why you don't understand everything I type.


----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


Falkirk area maybe? Somewhere between Edinburgh and Glasgow is my bet


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Falkirk area maybe? Somewhere between Edinburgh and Glasgow is my bet


I'm going with your assessment. During geography I went surfing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


Oops.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going with your assessment. During geography I went surfing.


Scuba for me.


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 26, 2020)

Dog Surfing!! 
Just kidding she dont surf but loves staying on the beach waiting for papa.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> View attachment 4546199
> 
> Dog Surfing!!
> Just kidding she dont surf but loves staying on the beach waiting for papa.


What break?


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What break?


 you mean brake point? Its called Praia da Macumba - Rio - Brazil


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 26, 2020)

Here is my other buddy, his name is La Chance and he loves to trip on some jazz funky songs.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> you mean brake point? Its called Praia da Macumba - Rio - Brazil


Bom! Prazer em conhecer você, is the southern Trump, Jair Bolsonaro doing any better than the one to the North?

I'll ask my son and my daughter in law if they've surfed there. She's from Brazil. My son met her when he went there to learn Portuguese.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 26, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> Here is my other buddy, his name is La Chance and he loves to trip on some jazz funky songs.
> View attachment 4546207


Dang I almost just bought that little marshall. I got the little Vox modeling amp instead. Wanted something small. Anything bigger tubed here I cant even get warmed up.


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Dang I almost just bought that little marshall. I got the little Vox modeling amp instead. Wanted something small. Anything bigger tubed here I cant even get warmed up.
> 
> View attachment 4546228


this vox is pretty good thought! I had one in the past.

This marshall in reality is not an amp for guitar. Its just a speaker with bluetooth and shit. But is a marshall speaker. Damn this stuff is good.

My real amps are Fender 212R for guitar and Hartke XL with the Little mark 250 amp for bass. this little guy is crazy hot.

More than enough for my home studio


----------



## srh88 (Apr 26, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> this vox is pretty good thought! I had one in the past.
> 
> This marshall in reality is not an amp for guitar. Its just a speaker with bluetooth and shit. But is a marshall speaker. Damn this stuff is good.
> 
> ...


Nice! I didmt look close enough. Thought it was a little marshall 10. This one to be exact








Marshall Code 25 1x10" 25-watt Digital Combo Amp


25-watt Modeling Guitar Amplifier with 10" Speaker, 14 Digital Preamp Models, 4 Digital Power Amp Models, Speaker Emulation, Onboard FX, LCD Display, Aux Input, and Bluetooth Connectivity




www.sweetwater.com






Guess I didn't do enough looking into it to realize the cloth is different haha.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> this vox is pretty good thought! I had one in the past.
> 
> This marshall in reality is not an amp for guitar. Its just a speaker with bluetooth and shit. But is a marshall speaker. Damn this stuff is good.
> 
> ...


Nice acoustic treatment!


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Bom! Prazer em conhecer você, is the southern Trump, Jair Bolsonaro doing any better than the one to the North?
> 
> I'll ask my son and my daughter in law if they've surfed there. She's from Brazil. My son met her when he went there to learn Portuguese.


Nice to meeting you too! This is a well know spot in rio. sometimes crowed. 

About the politics question, not tryng to being rude, but I believe neither the puppet on the left or the right will do anything good beside their own interests. Brazil is in crisis and this fight is not health. Our people is divided, its sad. And thats what all politicians want. 

Its crazy during this codiv period, everyday people go to their windows and make pan noises. Everyday two times a day. one for one puppet and the other for the other puppet. 

hahaha

Im just high here talking about something I dont really care. 

Um abraço!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> Nice to meeting you too! This is a well know spot in rio. sometimes crowed.
> 
> About the politics question, not tryng to being hude, but I believe neither the puppet on the left or the right will do anything good beside their own interests. Brazil is in crisis and this fight is not health. Our people is divided and thats what all politicians they want.
> 
> ...


What do the pan noises mean?


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What do the pan noises mean?


its called Panelaço!

Lucky I have a studio so I can close everything and hear nothing


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What do the pan noises mean?


In New York and in other locations around the U.S., at 7p.m. people are cheering for first responders







SH420


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 26, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> In New York and in other locations around the U.S., at 7p.m. people are cheering for first responders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they deserve it! presidents dont


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 26, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> they deserve it! presidents dont


Start a movement! Take your guitar and amp, and play for first responders, everyday at the same time. Be sure people understand why you are serenading the streets!!!

SH420


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 26, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Start a movement! Take your guitar and amp, and play for first responders, everyday at the same time. Be sure people understand why you are serenading the streets!!!
> 
> SH420


Nah, they are so ignorant they will think I would be cheering for their puppets presidents.
I rather being creative and positive in my studio. Tryn to help people as much as I can.

Who helps people and have to film and show or anything is doing it wrong. If you do this you are tryng to promote yourself thats not true altruism.


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 26, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Start a movement! Take your guitar and amp, and play for first responders, everyday at the same time. Be sure people understand why you are serenading the streets!!!
> 
> SH420


for you to understand on TV they talk 50% about the former justice minister that left the job and the president like a reallity show, 25% about covid and the other 25% novelas and shit.

Thats because I dont even whatch TV. But my wife's gramma do.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 26, 2020)

Wtf is going on in RIU lately? It gets a lil warm and the trolls come out to play?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Wtf is going on in RIU lately? It gets a lil warm and the trolls come out to play?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2020)

Jiray4 said:


> .....snip.......
> *Im just high here talking about something I dont really care.*
> 
> Um abraço!


Same here, good to meet you too.
Um beijo!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4546299


One of these things is not like the other 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Wtf is going on in RIU lately? It gets a lil warm and the trolls come out to play?


Thank god eh? I was getting worried I might have to finish chopping this table today.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thank god eh? I was getting worried I might have to finish chopping this table today.


I’m supposed to be trimming. Instead I’m making pot roast lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m supposed to be trimming. Instead I’m making pot roast lol.


Scalloped potatoes ;D


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 26, 2020)

Time to sear this bitch


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Time to sear this bitchView attachment 4546441


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4546486


skeet skeet


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 26, 2020)

Bone-Apple-tea


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Bone-Apple-teaView attachment 4546561


mmmm rolls meat corn and @Gary Goodson cheater dix. How many ...


----------



## beernutz (Apr 26, 2020)

Where that thug boy go now I got the balls to show my spud head hair


----------



## beernutz (Apr 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Bone-Apple-teaView attachment 4546561


raise ya a tomahawk


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2020)

beernutz said:


> View attachment 4546584raise ya a tomahawk


You can turn that into a proper salad


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 26, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> No, but it keeps trying to bait her, e.g. "i'm half black but I don't look like it" etc.


It would be very interesting if there was any truth to it, but it reality the likeliness of being black and redhead is about the same as being a multimillionaire before 30...it’s possible, just super unlikely with the complexion and race claimed. Cleopatra Vii was redhead yeah? But the facial structures she seems to be commonly portrayed with tend to be more egyptian(African for anyone that doesn’t realize Egypt is part of Africa) and less....white. 

What’s crazy about red hair is that even if both parents are redheads, there is still only a 25% chance of every baby being born ginger and 75% chance of not being redhead. I’m pretty into genetics and red hot is kind of a cool genetic mutation. 

“One variety of albinism (Type 3, a.k.a. rufous albinism), sometimes seen in Africans and inhabitants of New Guinea, results in red hair and red-colored skin.[60]“


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Bone-Apple-teaView attachment 4546561


So where is mine sheesh......

I see someone likes the mandaloiran, not a bad show actually


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> So where is mine sheesh......
> 
> I see someone likes the mandaloiran, not a bad show actually


It went quick haha. My wife bought me like 3 different baby yoda tee shirts lol. And she bought a poster book too.We have mandalorian/baby yoda all over the house.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2020)

People are acting more weird every minute. 

Down With Hate!!!!!!! 













Up With Penis!!!!!



And Boobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> It went quick haha. My wife bought me like 3 different baby yoda tee shirts lol. And she bought a poster book too.We have mandalorian/baby yoda all over the house.


No shit. Cool. Yeah the baby Yoda, gives that show a new twist. You and yours star war fans too.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> It would be very interesting if there was any truth to it, but it reality the likeliness of being black and redhead is about the same as being a multimillionaire before 30...it’s possible, just super unlikely with the complexion and race claimed. Cleopatra Vii was redhead yeah? But the facial structures she seems to be commonly portrayed with tend to be more egyptian(African for anyone that doesn’t realize Egypt is part of Africa) and less....white.
> 
> What’s crazy about red hair is that even if both parents are redheads, there is still only a 25% chance of every baby being born ginger and 75% chance of not being redhead. I’m pretty into genetics and red hot is kind of a cool genetic mutation.
> 
> “One variety of albinism (Type 3, a.k.a. rufous albinism), sometimes seen in Africans and inhabitants of New Guinea, results in red hair and red-colored skin.[60]“


Nicely done


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> It would be very interesting if there was any truth to it, but it reality the likeliness of being black and redhead is about the same as being a multimillionaire before 30...it’s possible, just super unlikely with the complexion and race claimed. Cleopatra Vii was redhead yeah? But the facial structures she seems to be commonly portrayed with tend to be more egyptian(African for anyone that doesn’t realize Egypt is part of Africa) and less....white.
> 
> What’s crazy about red hair is that even if both parents are redheads, there is still only a 25% chance of every baby being born ginger and 75% chance of not being redhead. I’m pretty into genetics and red hot is kind of a cool genetic mutation.
> 
> “One variety of albinism (Type 3, a.k.a. rufous albinism), sometimes seen in Africans and inhabitants of New Guinea, results in red hair and red-colored skin.[60]“


Interesting?


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow, I'm finally caught up, I missed so much fun. I need a beer.


----------



## Juddy Rotten (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 27, 2020)

This is what I wear when I top dress with dry amendments. It could work for the COVID thing too I guess, but I might look a little funny at the grocery store. Oh and this is actually the first selfie I've ever taken, lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wow, I'm finally caught up, I missed so much fun. I need a beer.


I know right! All the crazy shit happens on the weekend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> While I would love to turn her into a glazed donut, I totally respect her Mediterranean, Canadian Lesbianisms. Some day it would even be cool to smoke a joint with her (as long as she isn't one of those lesbians that hates dudes a lot just because they have wieners, and she'smore one of those lesbians that just thinks chicks are super hot and have hot sexy vaginas, like I do and I wouldn't even try to touch her boobs or vagene because my wife has a ton of super hot friends whos buttholes i wanna sniff but I don't because its not socially acceptable and I still manage to play it off cool like, "Oh, hi Veronica, how are you, I totally don't wanna touch your boobs right now, how's Jeff?")
> 
> i got this.


 I don't hate you for your wiener.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know right! All the crazy shit happens on the weekend.


Isn’t it always weekend during lockdown?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Isn’t it always weekend during lockdown?


lol I don't even know what day it is anymore.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't hate you for your wiener.


Sorry I was trying to be funny, that just came across as mean.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2020)

I


Laughing Grass said:


> lol I don't even know what day it is anymore.


pick up my daughter in a couple hours so I happen to know today is Monday.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I don't even know what day it is anymore.


You need to find your day of the week panty collection. We all do...


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2020)

greg nr said:


> You need to find your day of the week panty collection. We all do...


Mine only have my name on them.......


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Mine only have my name on them.......


I got a hotdog, nutcracker, and mistletoe on a few....


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 27, 2020)

greg nr said:


> You need to find your day of the week panty collection. We all do...


Then she could start a thread. What day is it. Pics included


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 27, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> I got a hotdog, nutcracker, and mistletoe on a few....


I have a Vienna sausage pair


----------



## Bareback (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know right! All the crazy shit happens on the weekend.





kmog33 said:


> Isn’t it always weekend during lockdown?


And it wasn’t even a full moon.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't hate you for your wiener.


If I had a dollar for every time I’ve heard that.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> This is what I wear when I top dress with dry amendments. It could work for the COVID thing too I guess, but I might look a little funny at the grocery store. Oh and this is actually the first selfie I've ever taken, lol.
> View attachment 4546974


Since you have that you would be wiser to wear that than a cloth mask. When you come home disinfect it by wiping the outside down with 91% Isopropyl and then wash your hands and glasses well with soap and water.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I was trying to be funny, that just came across as mean.


Stop hanging with those Canadian Geese. They are a tough crowd.


----------



## mysticalzebra (Apr 27, 2020)

7 year member and first post ever, LOL


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 27, 2020)

I must've missed all the action. 


























































Mallard 

SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I was trying to be funny, that just came across as mean.


I took it as “I don’t hate you for your wiener. I hate you for a multitude of other reasons!”

Got that one in real life yesterday too. Ouch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I took it as “I don’t hate you for your wiener. I hate you for a multitude of reasons!”
> 
> Got that one in real life yesterday too. Ouch.


lol received as delivered, it sounded way funnier and less mean in my head.



curious2garden said:


> Stop hanging with those Canadian Geese. They are a tough crowd.


We were getting along so well. She was just using me for my bread and left as soon as it was gone.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't hate you for your massive troot


Fify


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 27, 2020)

Had to go drop off paperwork at the county office.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Had to go drop off paperwork at the county office. View attachment 4547370


2020 spring/summer fashion is crazy


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

srh88 said:


> 2020 spring/summer fashion is crazy
> View attachment 4547473


That reminds me I need to go check on my praying mantis's ootheca, thanks!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 27, 2020)

I gotta hat just like that. Sexy beast.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> I gotta hat just like that. Sexy beast.


How ya doing man?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 27, 2020)

srh88 said:


> How ya doing man?


No complaints. Its starting to get hot as shit here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2020)

1606



srh88 said:


> 2020 spring/summer fashion is crazy
> View attachment 4547473


Is that mask made from a fiber/fabric pot?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> 1606
> 
> Is that mask made from a fiber/fabric pot?


Nah some pack of masks from the store. Annie said a beer viking helmet wasnt sufficient


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2020)

Juddy Rotten said:


> View attachment 4546920




Welcome to TnT!


----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2020)

mysticalzebra said:


> 7 year member and first post ever, LOL




Welcome to TnT!


10 or 7, no one is counting.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 27, 2020)

mysticalzebra said:


> 7 year member and first post ever, LOL


Welcome Bret Kid Rock Michaels.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4547753
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I was trying to be funny, that just came across as mean.


No worries, I was trying to be funny too.

You're not asian so I don't actually think you're hot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> No worries, I was trying to be funny too.
> 
> You're not asian so I don't actually think you're hot.


Bummer, Do I still get to smoke a joint with you one day? I'm not one of those lesbians that hates dudes a lot just because they have wieners


----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer, Do I still get to smoke a joint with you one day? I'm not one of those lesbians that hates dudes a lot just because they have wieners


Put the shovel down before you hurt yourself. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer, Do I still get to smoke a joint with you one day? I'm not one of those lesbians that hates dudes a lot just because they have wieners


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Sandra C Smith's Chamber Music and Marching Society are a bunch of bullies.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2020)

Fine fine, you're not a Canadian Goose...I MADE IT UP


Fuck, you people!!


















































Penis....What do you mean "you people"?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer, Do I still get to smoke a joint with you one day? I'm not one of those lesbians that hates dudes a lot just because they have wieners


hmmm... I don't know.

Your girlfriend would probably get jealous of my raging mallard.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> hmmm... I don't know.
> 
> Your girlfriend would probably get jealous of my raging mallard.


Hit’er with the spatchcock


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> hmmm... I don't know.
> 
> Your girlfriend would probably get jealous of my raging mallard.


Male ducks or drakes, can have a penis that is up to 25 centimeters long.That’s more than half of its body length! After breeding season, the duck penis withers away and falls off, much like an umbilical cord on a newborn human baby. The penis has done its job, and now the male duck has better things to occupy his blood flow with.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 27, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> I
> pick up my daughter in a couple hours so I happen to know today is Monday.


My daughter and her boyfriend left this morning to SoCal to off all of my outdoor they trimmed up. That’s how I happen to know its monday today


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> My daughter and her boyfriend left this morning to SoCal to off all of my outdoor they trimmed up. That’s how I happen to know its monday today


Cha ching.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That reminds me I need to go check on my praying mantis's ootheca, thanks!


Barely caught this sly roast. OG with the sneak attack.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Barely caught this sly roast. OG with the sneak attack. View attachment 4547929


Fascinating use of a Katana! I think my hummingbirds have eaten most of my praying mantis babies.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 27, 2020)

I have lots of starlings and sparrows around. I placed a few sacs in the greenhouses for protection.....hopefully. A few syrphid flies in the greenhouses too.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I have lots of starlings and sparrows around. I placed a few sacs in the greenhouses for protection.....hopefully. A few syrphid flies in the greenhouses too.


It's like, "Stop that! You have plenty of other shit to eat!" LOL


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> My daughter and her boyfriend left this morning to SoCal to off all of my outdoor they trimmed up. That’s how I happen to know its monday today


Daughters keep you in the know


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That reminds me I need to go check on my praying mantis's ootheca, thanks!


Mine hatched I guess. Mother fuckers on top of the greenhouse. Go back inside asshole! But there was maybe 35-50 syrphid flies in the greenhouses when I went to spray the spider mites off of my Gelatos right now. And one 22 spotted ladybug. They eat mildew though I think.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2020)

I loaded in my phone these rotating and periodically changing lock screen pics. They go through 14 different ones for a week then they change.

Yesterday's:



@cannabineer 

You getting residual checks?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I loaded in my phone these rotating and periodically changing lock screen pics. They go through 14 different ones for a week then they change.
> 
> Yesterday's:
> 
> ...


No. I’m guessing they think a polar bear will be fine with a frozen account.


----------



## Jiray4 (Apr 29, 2020)

it shits all over the place, but its worth it!


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2020)

ANC said:


>


That's an Erie thought for me...think it did already


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Jiray4 (May 2, 2020)

Improvised cosplay with my friend Sergio.
Who recognize thoses guys?


----------



## neosapien (May 2, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4553242


If I saw that on my porch I'd shoot it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If I saw that on my porch I'd shoot it.


Oh c'mon you'd f'n shoot most thing you found on your porch.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oh c'mon you'd f'n shoot most thing you found on your porch.


You got me there.


----------



## Venus55 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (May 6, 2020)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4557183


Cheer up.


----------



## Venus55 (May 7, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Cheer up.


Haha, ur not wrong there


----------



## neosapien (May 8, 2020)

Venus55 said:


> Haha, ur not wrong there


It'd probably cheer you up if you pm'd me some…. Oh yeah, um never mind.


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> It'd probably cheer you up if you pm'd me some…. Oh yeah, um never mind.


Man.... you're brutal lol


----------



## neosapien (May 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Man.... you're brutal lol


Hey, you never know. I am the shining beacon of light and hope in a lot of people's lives right now.


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Hey, you never know. I am the shining beacon of light and hope in a lot of people's lives right now.


----------



## Metasynth (May 8, 2020)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4557183


How very nice of you to Cher yourself


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> How very nice of you to Cher yourself


----------



## Metasynth (May 8, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4559196


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Hey, you never know. I am the shining beacon of light and hope in a lot of people's lives right now.


#neosapienforSimianInChief


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> #neosapienforSimianInChief


I always wondered what {sic} stood for.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I always wondered what {sic} stood for.


I always thought it stood for “sexually intrusive cumquat”. 

Huh.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 8, 2020)

@FresnoFarmer am I doing it right?


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4559738
> @FresnoFarmer am I doing it right?


Banking attire?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Banking attire?


Not sure. @FresnoFarmer said he only wears red. So I was seeing if he approved.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Not sure. @FresnoFarmer said he only wears red. So I was seeing if he approved.


We are in TC, where are you?


----------



## Venus55 (May 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> It'd probably cheer you up if you pm'd me some…. Oh yeah, um never mind.


Standby - incoming


----------



## Venus55 (May 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> How very nice of you to Cher yourself


You wouldn’t be the first to make the comparison lol


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)

Venus55 said:


> Standby - incoming


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 9, 2020)

Here goes nothing !


----------



## Gardenator (May 9, 2020)

Here ya go cannabis covid mask and all


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 9, 2020)

Gardenator said:


> View attachment 4559869
> Here ya go cannabis covid mask and all


How can I get my hands on one of those masks


----------



## Gardenator (May 9, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> How can I get my hands on one of those masks


amazon and type in key words "skeleton facemask" lots of stuff pops up... Enjoy


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That reminds me I need to go check on my praying mantis's ootheca, thanks!


Awesome. Thank you for the reminder. I'm trying to hatch one I'm a 1/2 gal Mason jar. I just misted the paper towels. It's only been like a week so I expect another week or so before I see any hatch.


----------



## lokie (May 9, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> Here goes nothing !
> 
> View attachment 4559860





Gardenator said:


> View attachment 4559869
> Here ya go cannabis covid mask and all




Welcome to TnT!

Your entries have been recorded for posterity.

Prizes will be awarded after the last post.

Stop by rolli's desk for your receipt.

Deference in the face of Opposition can be a winning strategy.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lokie (May 9, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Awesome. Thank you for the reminder. I'm trying to hatch one I'm a 1/2 gal Mason jar. I just misted the paper towels. It's only been like a week so I expect another week or so before I see any hatch.
> View attachment 4559895
> View attachment 4559894





lokie said:


> View attachment 4108527
> My first experience with them, as a kid,
> I brought one in and kept it under my bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 9, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Awesome. Thank you for the reminder. I'm trying to hatch one I'm a 1/2 gal Mason jar. I just misted the paper towels. It's only been like a week so I expect another week or so before I see any hatch.
> View attachment 4559895
> View attachment 4559894


How do you do that?
I'm not an insect fan but interested by the approach now that you posted it. How do you get the eggs in the first place?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 9, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> Here goes nothing !
> 
> View attachment 4559860


You look like one of my favorite comedians bro.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We are in TC, where are you?


I came in and no one was there. But it said I had to sign up now? I was incredibly comatose from edibles last night.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 9, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> comatose from edibles


Let’s see what I can do 

#firecubes


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We are in TC, where are you?


I didn't get the memo, but by that time we were immersed in youtube music video's.


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I came in and no one was there. But it said I had to sign up now? I was incredibly comatose from edibles last night.


You sure you came to the right spot lol


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You sure you came to the right spot lol


dia666 room? my old name password?


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I didn't get the memo, but by that time we were immersed in youtube music video's.





Bobby schmeckle said:


> I came in and no one was there. But it said I had to sign up now? I was incredibly comatose from edibles last night.





srh88 said:


> You sure you came to the right spot lol


We are all out of practice. We need to try this again! Maybe with new technology?


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You look like one of my favorite comedians bro.View attachment 4560065


There is some resemblance there 
Never seen him before, I'll look him up YouTube to figure out his humour style


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We are all out of practice. We need to try this again! Maybe with new technology?


We're good at technology lol


Bobby schmeckle said:


> dia666 room? my old name password?


I had to make a new account for it to work. Might be trying again tonight. Gotta see whats going on here tonight first though


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Let’s see what I can do
> 
> #firecubes
> 
> ...


Oh boy, long night ahead ...


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4559738
> @FresnoFarmer am I doing it right?


You look like a jolly rancher


----------



## jerryb73 (May 9, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> Oh boy, long night ahead ...


I ate it bout 1030am EST along with 3 blunts. Probably eat another later but first off to roll another blizzy  it is Saturday right?


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I ate it bout 1030am EST along with 3 blunts. Probably eat another later but first off to roll another blizzy  it is Saturday right?


Roll two and get blizzy dizzy


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I ate it bout 1030am EST along with 3 blunts. Probably eat another later but first off to roll another blizzy  it is Saturday right?


Yep, it's Saturday alright. 
Trip on buddy, sending you good vibes across the ocean !


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Roll two and get blizzy dizzy




SH420


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Roll two and get blizzy dizzy


Where were you last night lol.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Where were you last night lol.


Missing inaction


----------



## lokie (May 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Roll two and get blizzy dizzy


Crank up the Thin Lizzy


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> Crank up the Thin Lizzy


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 9, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4559738
> @FresnoFarmer am I doing it right?


The big homie Barol Baskins would be very proud to see this pic.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Barol Fukin Caskins would be very proud to see this pic.


FIFY


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 9, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> How do you do that?
> I'm not an insect fan but interested by the approach now that you posted it. How do you get the eggs in the first place?


I just ordered a couple eggs. I'm keeping them around 70 degrees and keeping the paper towels moist to keep the humidity higher. It's supposed to take a couple weeks. I plan to release some on my houseplants and see if they behave and stay on them. I'm not gonna put them in my grow rooms yet.


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You look like one of my favorite comedians bro.View attachment 4560065


Dude, this guy is gold


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 9, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I just ordered a couple eggs. I'm keeping them around 70 degrees and keeping the paper towels moist to keep the humidity higher. It's supposed to take a couple weeks. I plan to release some on my houseplants and see if they behave and stay on them. I'm not gonna put them in my grow rooms yet.


What's their purpose? do they protect plants from other insects?


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> What's their purpose? do they protect plants from other insects?


Yep


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 9, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> What's their purpose? do they protect plants from other insects?


Ya. They're a generalist predator. They'll eat almost anything we don't want on our plants. It's one of the only insects that will turn it's head and look at you too. I think they're pretty cool. My wife and daughter aren't really excited like I am though, lol.


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 9, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya. The are a generalist predator. They'll eat almost anything we don't want on our plants. It's one of the only insects that will turn it's head and look at you too. I think they're pretty cool. My wife and daughter aren't really excited like I am though, lol.


I'm reading about it now, these guys are like little sidekicks protecting the shit out of plants.
It all makes sense now


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2020)

Oh yeah those things are bad ass!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The big homie Barol Baskins would be very proud to see this pic.


bickin back bein bool.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> *What's their purpose?* do they protect plants from other insects?


To eat anything that moves, plant protection is incidental


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> To eat anything that moves, plant protection is incidental


Including each other.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Including each other.


yep, that's why it's best to raise them outside, they have escape routes. I raised them for about 2 yrs in aquarium tanks. I'd feed hatchlings fruit flies; one day my FF source was unavailable and I lost more than half the babies in a day, not by starvation. Without the distraction of fruit flies and the enclosed area they focused on each other.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yep, that's why it's best to raise them outside, they have escape routes. I raised them for about 2 yrs in aquarium tanks. I'd feed hatchlings fruit flies; one day my FF source was unavailable and I lost more than half the babies in a day, not by starvation. Without the distraction of fruit flies and the enclosed area they focused on each other.


If it moves it's a meal.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 9, 2020)

Edit: I just got caught breaking the rules.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4560679
> Aint shit change but the weather.


Go home you're supposed to be social distancing!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Go home you're supposed to be social distancing!


I mean, to my credit “phase 2” opened in my county yesterday and I didn’t let anyone within 10 feet of me before covid


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I mean, to my credit “phase 2” opened in my county yesterday and I didn’t let anyone within 10 feet of me before covid


Get you a 10ft dildo and stack them bitches on the forehead


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 10, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 4560812


Why don't they got a mask on!?


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Why don't they got a mask on!?


Shhhh they’re dispersing Lepid-19


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4562557


You look like Mitch Hedberg


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

Surveillance cam test. Was acting funny, works good now.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Surveillance cam test. Was acting funny, works good now. View attachment 4562756


I have shirts that old.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2020)

I have concert shirts that old.....


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

Ready making for sexy time?


----------



## Jiray4 (May 12, 2020)

I know is not a picture.... But its a video of myself!




Sending positive vibes to my fellow forum growers.
JAH LOVE FOR ALL


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 12, 2020)

Gardenator said:


> View attachment 4559869
> Here ya go cannabis covid mask and all


Thanks for the inspiration, received it today


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 12, 2020)

(In gay southern baptist voice) oh noooo! @tyler.durden please mister. Don’t make a FAP folder of me! I just don’t know what I’d do!
(Exposes bleached, waxed, tattooed scrotum through his cut off jean shorts)


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4563810
> (In gay southern baptist voice) oh noooo! @tyler.durden please mister. Don’t make a FAP folder of me! I just don’t know what I’d do!
> (Exposes bleached, waxed, tattooed scrotum through his cut off jean shorts)



Too late, brotha. WAY too late. Your folder is in the top 5 most frequently used. I often take your fishing pics and photoshop your clothes off, and sub a BBC for your rod. Rated 5 out of 5 dix...


----------



## Metasynth (May 12, 2020)

Penis


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 12, 2020)

So this is what I look like when I rob banks. 



SH420


----------



## Gardenator (May 13, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> Thanks for the inspiration, received it today
> 
> View attachment 4563561



My son is a fan of minecraft so his covid mask is an enderman head i made him for halloween last year with a new added faskmask insert lol he loves the idea of wearing it around all the time lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4563603


do you still have the stache?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you still have the stache?


yeah, but it's not the same color these days lol


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4563603


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah, but it's not the same color these days lol


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 13, 2020)

Gardenator said:


> View attachment 4564007
> My son is a fan of minecraft so his covid mask is an enderman head i made him for halloween last year with a new added faskmask insert lol he loves the idea of wearing it around all the time lol


Kudos for the creative idea to encourage kids to wear masks and keep them entertained in this rough reality


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4563603


70's porn stache is the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah, but it's not the same color these days lol


They have bottles of pigment that can fix that.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They have bottles of pigment that can fix that.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

raratt said:


>


LOL I sent my hub to the girl who does my color and he was allergic. His head turned red and swelled up. I shouldn't have laughed, but I did.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4563810
> (In gay southern baptist voice) oh noooo! @tyler.durden please mister. Don’t make a FAP folder of me! I just don’t know what I’d do!
> (Exposes bleached, waxed, tattooed scrotum through his cut off jean shorts)


It's not him you have to worry about.


----------



## xtsho (May 13, 2020)

Here I am. As sexy as ever.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2020)

I have no room to talk, my stache is dirty blonde and my goatee is silver, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Here I am. As sexy as ever.


I like what you've done with your hair


----------



## xtsho (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I like what you've done with your hair



I got a new tattoo as well.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have no room to talk, my stache is dirty blonde and my goatee is silver, lol.


LOL You were so white it all sorta blended into one. You have facial hair?


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Here I am. As sexy as ever.


~shifts in chair~


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL You were so white it all sorta blended into one. You have facial hair?


I started for Movember last year with the stache and added the goatee a few months later. It's been awhile since I was on TC.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> I started for Movember last year with the stache and added the goatee a few months later. It's been awhile since I was on TC.


Yeah and based on our last performance we need better technology


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 13, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (May 14, 2020)

I colored my grays once. Didn’t really like it. It worked fine but EVERYONE noticed. I get enough attention as it is, no reason to start a feeding frenzy


----------



## wascaptain (May 14, 2020)

pic of me right before first deployment in 1990. i came back with grey hair.


----------



## neosapien (May 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I colored my grays once. Didn’t really like it. It worked fine but EVERYONE noticed. I get enough attention as it is, no reason to start a feeding frenzy


Yeah my stache is still pretty light brown but my goatee has got streaks of silver. Once people see it they can never not see it. "Oh looking quite distinguished old chap!" Later… "Either he'z de-aging or that fuck put dye in his beard!"


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4565649


I never would have guessed you have long hair. You need a leather cowboy hat and duster and you could be in movies.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 14, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah my stache is still pretty light brown but my goatee has got streaks of silver. Once people see it they can never not see it. "Oh looking quite distinguished old chap!" Later… "Either he'z de-aging or that fuck put dye in his beard!"
> 
> View attachment 4565397


Neo I've learned a lot over the years about a man's bone structure and the size of his member and looking at you I'd bet money you're hung like a quarantined horse.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I never would have guessed you have long hair. You need a leather cowboy hat and duster and you could be in movies.


Always wanted a duster jacket. I used to have a dark brown felt cowboy hat a long time ago.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I never would have guessed you have long hair. You need a leather cowboy hat and duster and you could be in movies.


I’ve heard him mention ponytail


----------



## jerryb73 (May 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Always wanted a duster jacket. I used to have a dark brown felt cowboy hat a long time ago.


When my buddy’s wife was travel nursing in Nevada he bought a duster. And a custom holster for his pistol. Thought he was Doc Holiday. Lol


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ve heard him mention ponytail


My hair is longer than when I was a young stoner hippie, guess it grows longer when there is less of it to grow? lol.


----------



## neosapien (May 14, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Neo I've learned a lot over the years about a man's bone structure and the size of his member and looking at you I'd bet money you're hung like a quarantined horse.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 14, 2020)

We all just want to be us, don't we


----------



## downhill21 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## downhill21 (May 14, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I got a new tattoo as well.


Just what I wanna be looking @ when I’m pounding away.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> View attachment 4565829


Why do I doubt you are Lt. Col. Vindman. So whose deep sock are you?

Edited to fix rank


----------



## downhill21 (May 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Why do I doubt you are General Vindman. So whose deep sock are you?


Hold on. I’ll find the right pic, but you’re gonna have to zoom.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Hold on. I’ll find the right pic, but you’re gonna have to zoom.


Sorry I corrected the rank. He's actually a Lt. Col. But whose sock are you?


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Why do I doubt you are Lt. Col. Vindman. So whose deep sock are you?
> 
> Edited to fix rank


And what’s with probably stolen valor?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2020)

I'M getting an ichy ignore button finger


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I'M getting an ichy ignore button finger


Stay firm, young contender. Greater entertainments await.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I'M getting an ichy ignore button finger


Not me so far. He seems like a deep sock but he could be an old friend too.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Not me so far. He seems like a deep sock but he could be an old friend too.


That latter possibility is a brake.


----------



## downhill21 (May 14, 2020)

Couldn’t find the one where I’m mooning you from a promontory @ Grand Canyon.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Couldn’t find the one where I’m mooning you from a promontory @ Grand Canyon.


I smoke a metric fuckton of pot but that rings a bell. Who are you?


----------



## downhill21 (May 14, 2020)

Jesus, I’m not doing too well with the pic.


----------



## downhill21 (May 14, 2020)

Freshman year in HS. 1979.


----------



## downhill21 (May 14, 2020)

I am motherfucking Neptune. That’s who I am.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> Jesus, I’m not doing too well with the pic. View attachment 4565909


why are only your arms tanned?


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> I am motherfuckingView attachment 4565918 Neptune. That’s who I am.


The two pics do not match. What is the purpose of your building this artificial identity?


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The two pics do not match. What is the purpose of your building this artificial identity?


To prove he's Vindman. I guess. But I stopped caring a joint ago.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> To prove he's Vindman. I guess. But I stopped caring a joint ago.


I like I Don’t Give a Kush


----------



## downhill21 (May 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The two pics do not match. What is the purpose of your building this artificial identity?


You don’t think so? Can’t help ya there. Good night, all.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2020)

I'm me.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm me.


No you’re not !! I’m me!


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No you’re not !! I’m me!


I used to be me, myself and I, them other dudes sucked so I kicked them to the curb.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I used to be me, myself and I, them other dudes sucked so I kicked them to the curb.


maintaining the egosystem


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> maintaining the egosystem


Someone had to be in control (?)


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> why are only your arms tanned?


At that age in Michigan . . .


----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah my stache is still pretty light brown but my goatee has got streaks of silver. Once people see it they can never not see it. "Oh looking quite distinguished old chap!" Later… "Either he'z de-aging or that fuck put dye in his beard!"


Went to renew my DL last year and the girl entering my info was ok until I said; hair, "gray". She stops typing, looks up and says "Looks more white to me" _[sighs]_


----------



## Steve French (May 20, 2020)

Stay safe out there my friends. Though, not sure just how safe I am with a Chinese made mask that is probably defective.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 20, 2020)

Steve French said:


> Stay safe out there my friends. Though, not sure just how safe I am with a Chinese made mask that is probably defective.


Ah. Steve French. My favorite member. A bit of a sleeper, but thats of no matter. 

Reason he’s my favorite member? 

One time in the picture of yourself thread he posted a picture of himself with a ski mask, a glock, a stack of new xboxs and playstations in the box and several of the largest black dildos I’ve ever seen. One of the best pictures ever. Love you.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 20, 2020)

I wasn’t really drinking much but then people keep dying so I’m like “aye, fuck it Holmes” ya know? 

I even asked my friends “you sure you still wanna hang out with me? Seems like everyone I know dies.” 

You guys have been warned too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2020)

No worries - I'm bullet proof . . . Unless you're drifting a sow bug with a wet dropper, then I'm dead if @curious2garden happens to see me.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4571894
> 
> I wasn’t really drinking much but then people keep dying so I’m like “aye, fuck it Holmes” ya know?
> 
> ...


Bring it


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No worries - I'm bullet proof . . . *Unless you're drifting a sow bug with a wet dropper, *then I'm dead if @curious2garden happens to see me.


Translation for the uninitiated please? I'm translating this as somehow I don't get to eat the fish.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4571894
> 
> I wasn’t really drinking much but then people keep dying so I’m like “aye, fuck it Holmes” ya know?
> 
> ...


Lol...let's rock..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2020)

Sow bug - I (and the troot) seem to like them more in the olive coloration in my favorite river.



I'm more fond of a bead head bug as well.



Ok, that sounded weird.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sow bug - I (and the troot) seem to like them more in the olive coloration in my favorite river.
> 
> View attachment 4571903
> 
> ...


Yes but do I get to eat them. I don't much care how I get my hands on them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yes but do I get to eat them. I don't much care how I get my hands on them.


Crazy - I won't even eat trout, they taste mushy to me so I go with the "saltys".
Gotta freezer full so I don't have to stoop. : )


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Crazy - I won't even eat trout, they *taste mushy to me* so I go with the "saltys".
> Gotta freezer full so I don't have to stoop. : )


Seafood polenta, hmm. I'd give it a try


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Crazy - I won't even eat trout, they taste mushy to me so I go with the "saltys".
> Gotta freezer full so I don't have to stoop. : )


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Crazy - I won't even eat trout, they taste mushy to me so I go with the "saltys".
> Gotta freezer full so I don't have to stoop. : )


This guy gets it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> This guy gets it.


Do you ever eat the fish you catch? I could really go for a beer battered fish fry.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you ever eat the fish you catch? I could really go for a beer battered fish fry.


No. I think trout taste like wet paper towel. Bass are even worse. 

If I’m back home in San Diego and catch a salt water fish—- ABSOLUTELY I eat it. 

Last night I shaved off all of my beard but left the mustache. I must warn you. If anything is going to convert you, it’s this mustache. 

When my wife saw it she put on lingerie. Not even joking.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No worries - I'm bullet proof . . . Unless you're drifting a sow bug with a wet dropper, then I'm dead if @curious2garden happens to see me.





curious2garden said:


> Bring it





BudmanTX said:


> Lol...let's rock..


I love you guys


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> No. I think trout taste like wet paper towel. Bass are even worse.
> 
> If I’m back home in San Diego and catch a salt water fish—- ABSOLUTELY I eat it.
> 
> ...


Fake mustache FTW


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> No. I think trout taste like wet paper towel. Bass are even worse.
> 
> If I’m back home in San Diego and catch a salt water fish—- ABSOLUTELY I eat it.
> 
> ...


Good I thought it was some moral issue with eating delicious fish.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good I thought it was some moral issue with eating delicious fish.



Come on now! I lick all the fish. Here’s some cleavage for you too.


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2020)

Penis


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4572358
> Come on now! I lick all the fish. Here’s some cleavage for you too.


 That's making me hungry.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's making me hungry.


The sushi or the cleavage?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> The sushi or the cleavage?


I can have boobs whenever I want. Sushi is a rare treat for me.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can have boobs whenever I want. Sushi is a rare treat for me.


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4572434


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 21, 2020)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4572446


Do you know WHY I’ve had sex with exactly 3 lesbians?

It’s called “irrational persistence”. 

Roughly 2% of lesbian women are the tiniest bit curious what a meat sword feels like. The other 1% get so annoyed with my unrelenting propositions they finally say “ok, go Ahead. Bang away.”

It’s a numbers game, my boy. 

Now, LG is neither of these types of lesbians but I have to keep my game sharp and she’s fantastic to practice on.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Do you know WHY I’ve had sex with exactly 3 lesbians?


Were they lesbians before you had sex with them?


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Were they lesbians before you had sex with them?


What? It was an honest question, I have been to bed with two myself, one was because of persistence and one decided to be with women later on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Do you know WHY I’ve had sex with exactly 3 lesbians?





raratt said:


> I have been to bed with two myself


Stay in your lane.  there's barely enough to go around without hetro competition.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2020)

Went fishing and my got this medium sized gummy shark water still needs to heat up so the snapper comes back. Best eating shark imo have to bleed em straight away or there meat taste like piss lol gets messy. I only eat the males females are precious


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stay in your lane.  there's barely enough to go around without hetro competition.


Are you aware that that is exactly what hetero men think, don't need the competition from hot chicks for hot gals


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2020)

Thought I was in the what did you accomplish thread lol. Bloody wake n bake


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Thought I was in the what did you accomplish thread lol. Bloody wake n bake


I'll give you a save: nice hand, strong active.

edit: Now someday, and that day may never come; I may ask a favor of you


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll give you a save: nice hand, strong active.
> 
> edit: Now someday, and that day may never come; I may ask a favor of you


LoL I’m taking the pic but I’ll tell my mate his pimp hand is strong


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> What? It was an honest question, I have been to bed with two myself, one was because of persistence and one decided to be with women later on.


LOL. I just couldn't think of anything funny to say, so I passed.

Gotta know when to fold em.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> LOL. I just couldn't think of anything funny to say, so I passed.
> 
> Gotta know when to fold em.


A folding lesbian stores conveniently.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A folding lesbian stores conveniently.


Flexibility is irreplaceable, gay or straight.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Flexibility is irreplaceable, gay or straight.


I can make a compelling case for a certain stiffness.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (May 21, 2020)

I too had sex with a gal that either later turned lesbian or was bye and didn’t tell me but to be fare I didn’t ask. During sex she licked my armpit and that freaked me out a little, I was young and thought it was kinda kinky but also gross because I wasn’t very fresh.... needless to say I didn’t kiss her afterwards. And even before that I had a girlfriend that was a virgin and was trying my damndest to score but never could get her to put out and a few years later she came out of the closet , I’m thinking she was lesbian and maybe she didn’t know, the part that really sucks is her best friend wanted to give me some but I didn’t want to mess up the virgin thing with a cute as hell little chic ..... I was blind..... damn I wish I had a do over on that deal. Plus my mom gave me shit about the lesbian until she passed away.... on a side note that lesbian is still with the gal she came out with over 35 years ago.... so good for them . Ohh the cute friend....well she’s still cute, even at our age.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 21, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I too had sex with a gal that either later turned lesbian or was bye and didn’t tell me but to be fare I didn’t ask. During sex she licked my armpit and that freaked me out a little, I was young and thought it was kinda kinky but also gross because I wasn’t very fresh.... needless to say I didn’t kiss her afterwards. And even before that I had a girlfriend that was a virgin and was trying my damndest to score but never could get her to put out and a few years later she came out of the closet , I’m thinking she was lesbian and maybe she didn’t know, the part that really sucks is her best friend wanted to give me some but I didn’t want to mess up the virgin thing with a cute as hell little chic ..... I was blind..... damn I wish I had a do over on that deal. Plus my mom gave me shit about the lesbian until she passed away.... on a side note that lesbian is still with the gal she came out with over 35 years ago.... so good for them . Ohh the cute friend....well she’s still cute, even at our age.


Why do you keep turning girls into lesbians? I think you're doing something wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why do you keep turning girls into lesbians? I think you're doing something wrong.


I believe sorting this issue will require long interviews of the women in question.

Probably oral interviews.


----------



## Bareback (May 21, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why do you keep turning girls into lesbians? I think you're doing something wrong.


That’s probably right, I always was a .... hey wait a minute.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2020)

Bareback said:


> That’s probably right, I always was a .... hey wait a minute.


Both feet into that one, didn't ya


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Are you aware that that is exactly what hetero men think, don't need the competition from hot chicks for hot gals


Touche


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A folding lesbian stores conveniently.


i've seen that movie....


----------



## srh88 (May 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Touche


So you don't feel like slapping around someone's spaghetti noodle?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 22, 2020)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 22, 2020)

Oh hello! Is it time to post a pic


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 22, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh hello! Is it time to post a pic


If that's you in your avatar, hell ya I wanna see some pics.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> If that's you in your avatar, hell ya I wanna see some pics.


I can tell that you’re new. Everyone knows me


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Oh hello! Is it time to post a pic


Hey girl, good to see you too! It's absolutely time to post some pics ;D



PadawanWarrior said:


> If that's you in your avatar, hell ya I wanna see some pics.


Yup that's her.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> If that's you in your avatar, hell ya I wanna see some pics.


Lahada is our Spanish Vixen.

Good to see you around girl.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 22, 2020)

Did I do it right


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lahada is our Spanish Vixen.
> 
> Good to see you around girl.


Wow, that's awesome. I guess I need to move to Spain.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Hey girl, good to see you too! It's absolutely time to post some pics ;D
> 
> 
> Yup that's her.


Ok clothes or no clothes ‍ (she doesn’t change!)
How are you my lovely? I’ve had loads on. The neurologist told me yesterday that he sent me for ct scan in March coz he thought I had cancer ! But I didn’t! is everything going ok over there? X


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 22, 2020)

This was 2 weeks ago? It’s too hot to wear clothes now. X


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok clothes or no clothes ‍ (she doesn’t change!)
> How are you my lovely? I’ve had loads on. The neurologist told me yesterday that he sent me for ct scan in March coz he thought I had cancer ! But I didn’t! is everything going ok over there? X


Oh my!! That's an awful scare! I'm so glad you didn't have it. As for clothes how about few clothes and a mask ;D gotta be covid safe. How are you guys doing over there with it?


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4573765
> 
> This was 2 weeks ago? It’s too hot to wear clothes now. X


Your sun glasses look like my Method 7s! LOL


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my!! That's an awful scare! I'm so glad you didn't have it. As for clothes how about few clothes and a mask ;D gotta be covid safe. How are you guys doing over there with it?


I’ve got the N95 since March! I use my method 7 glasses coz of Sjorgrens! But I’ve made a full reversal on supplements. You’re not gonna believe this, but I now feel better than the whole time ive been in Spain (2005 I arrived and we met 2012). Idk what ? Selenium has made my hair grow back like a chinchilla also!


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I’ve got the N95 since March! I use my method 7 glasses coz of Sjorgrens! But I’ve made a full reversal on supplements. You’re not gonna believe this, but I now feel better than the whole time ive been in Spain (2005 I arrived and we met 2012). Idk what ? Selenium has made my hair grow back like a chinchilla also!


Hair like a chinchilla!! I'm howling. Ok how much selenium? I need chinchilla hair too.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I’ve got the N95 since March! I use my method 7 glasses coz of Sjorgrens! But I’ve made a full reversal on supplements. You’re not gonna believe this, but I now feel better than the whole time ive been in Spain (2005 I arrived and we met 2012). Idk what ? Selenium has made my hair grow back like a chinchilla also!


This leaves me inappropriately speculating on if you use more razors.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 22, 2020)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Hair like a chinchilla!! I'm howling. Ok how much selenium? I need chinchilla hair too.


I asked the neurologist whether it was selenium and he said it could be or zinc. But I’ve not taken zinc.
By the time I finished all the first round of bottles of supplements, I felt better. Now every lightbulb has been switched on. It keeps getting better. Supplements changed my whole life. I’d taken oils for 4 years already.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This leaves me inappropriately speculating on if you use more razors.


Lockdown and living on your own has its advantages. But then again, I had to go and buy an industrial trimmer!


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Lockdown and living on your own has its advantages. But then again, I had to go and buy an industrial trimmer!


Trim your industry, didja?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Trim your industry, didja?


Multi-tasking with the tools!


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Multi-tasking with the tools!


Lol hug


----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4573765
> 
> This was 2 weeks ago? It’s too hot to wear clothes now. X


Very nice to meet you...you are definitely a Spanish rose aren't you....


----------



## Aeroknow (May 22, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4573765
> 
> This was 2 weeks ago? It’s too hot to wear clothes now. X


Looking good! I need a little bit more though 

Just kidding! Welcome back!


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4573765
> 
> This was 2 weeks ago? It’s too hot to wear clothes now. X


Congratulations!.....you have won an all expense paid, one way, trip to "Trim Retreat 2020"....


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Congratulations!.....you have won an all expense paid, one way, trip to "Trim Retreat 2020"....


Finally! I thought you’d never ask! (Been invited to Mendocino, rather do your grow! )


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Very nice to meet you...you are definitely a Spanish rose aren't you....


Probably more the English Rose?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Probably more the English Rose?


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Finally! I thought you’d never ask! (Been invited to Mendocino, rather do your grow! )


----------



## neosapien (May 23, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> This was 2 weeks ago? It’s too hot to wear clothes now. X


Hey e-girlfriend! Glad to hear you're doing great and healthy. We've missed you. So. Where's my pic from now? You know, the one where its too hot to wear clothes.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 23, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Hey e-girlfriend! Glad to hear you're doing great and healthy. We've missed you. So. Where's my pic from now? You know, the one where its too hot to wear clothes.


Yo ! My e-boyfriend! How’s it hanging? How’s the family? I’ve been busy over here, hiding from covid, I’ve made it! I’ll have to DM you!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4574661


Where’s the trees with the ladders? How’s your dog?


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Where’s the trees with the ladders? How’s your dog?


we don't have a dog right now, however I have been adopted by a stray cat....moved in thru the unused doggie door while I wasn't looking. I'm not allowed on ladders any more.  
There will be some trees soon though, the crew terraced a big clearing on the farm and filled them with 300gl smart pots. I think they are planting in them this weekend. them Boys don't get no time off this time of year.
You can just see some of the greenhouses down the hill...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> we don't have a dog right now, however I have been adopted by a stray cat....moved in thru the unused doggie door while I wasn't looking. I'm not allowed on ladders any more.
> There will be some trees soon though, the crew terraced a big clearing on the farm and filled them with 300gl smart pots. I think they are planting in them this weekend. them Boys don't get no time off this time of year.
> You can just see some of the greenhouses down the hill...
> 
> ...


Wow! It’s gonna be huge! Better make sure I don’t get ’high’ jacked! I can’t wait to see it end of summer! I’m not doing much outdoor this year. Might some fast AF’s but I don’t really like them.


----------



## neosapien (May 23, 2020)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yo ! My e-boyfriend! How’s it hanging? How’s the family? I’ve been busy over here, hiding from covid, I’ve made it! I’ll have to DM you!


. Yeah we're good over here. Kid and wife are hunkered down. I been working like crazy. Outside and by myself. Glad to hear from ya!


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> View attachment 4573763
> 
> 
> Did I do it right


So you're Rich Terfry? 


https://www.cbc.ca/mediacentre/bio/rich-terfry


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So you're Rich Terfry?
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/mediacentre/bio/rich-terfry


I wish, just some pleb, the other photo is legit though


----------



## lokie (May 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So you're Rich Terfry?
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/mediacentre/bio/rich-terfry


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2020)

Am I cold or going to rob you? 

Both


----------



## Oakiey (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Am I cold or going to rob you?
> View attachment 4591934
> Both


I think you’re protesting the smell of my bottom gas


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2020)

Meh you can have these for a few
Probably delete in a bit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2020)

sunni said:


> Meh you can have these for a few
> Probably delete in a bit


You have a great smile!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2020)

sunni said:


> Meh you can have these for a few
> Probably delete in a bit


Yummy


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2020)

sunni said:


> Meh you can have these for a few
> Probably delete in a bit


Very cute and a darling necklace too!


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 16, 2020)

sunni said:


> Meh you can have these for a few
> Probably delete in a bit


Damn! Schwiiiing!!!


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have a great smile!


thanks love <3


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2020)

sunni said:


> Meh you can have these for a few
> Probably delete in a bit


You are definitely trim camp material....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> You are definitely trim camp material....


Just curious if that’s the caliber of trim camp. If so, what time are you picking me up at the bus station?


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> You are definitely trim camp material....


im really not im whiny like all the time, and ill prob just like sip san pelligrino in a chair and get a tan.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2020)

sunni said:


> im really not im whiny like all the time, and ill prob just like sip san pelligrino in a chair and get a tan.


that's all they do all day at trim camp anyway  ...with you're organizational skills you'ed soon be elected trim circle leader


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 20, 2020)

Gelato hash blunt. A loooot of dry ice hash. Rolled 6 for good measure.


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2020)

ive got no self esteem lately but heres my cute hair cut


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> ive got no self esteem lately but heres my cute hair cut


Don't let anything get you down.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 28, 2020)

Look who it is.









Davis rolls out new expanded outdoor shopping and dining options


As California continues to reopen, cities and counties are taking extra efforts to help businesses hit hard by COVID-19.




www.kcra.com


----------



## neosapien (Jun 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> ive got no self esteem lately but heres my cute hair cut


You should have oodles hot stuff. Pretty sure I've liked this twice.


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Look who it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> ive got no self esteem lately but heres my cute hair cut


Your lack of self esteem is hidden behind a persona of coolness.

Your definitely a hottie.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Look who it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No clue, who?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> ive got no self esteem lately but heres my cute hair cut


I'd eat that


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


I hate getting hair in my mouth.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Look who it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only thing I see is the town has sure changed in 40 yrs lol. I went to grad school there and lived(rented) a house 2 blocks from there on D St


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> You should have oodles hot stuff. Pretty sure I've liked this twice.


little ahrd with everything going on 


Bareback said:


> Your lack of self esteem is hidden behind a persona of coolness.
> 
> Your definitely a hottie.


haha a cool persona, ive never heard that~!


----------



## neosapien (Jun 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> little ahrd with everything going on
> 
> haha a cool persona, ive never heard that~!


Sorry to hear that. I think I missed a post or two. Keep your chin up. It's always darkest before dawn. And some other cliche quotes that really don't help…


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Sorry to hear that. I think I missed a post or two. Keep your chin up. It's always darkest before dawn. *And some other cliche quotes that really don't help…*


for real tho.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 28, 2020)

feels super bodacious when a carp sucks your dick. I mean, look at those DSL’s.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4608712View attachment 4608713View attachment 4608714
> View attachment 4608716
> feels super bodacious when a carp sucks your dick. I mean, look at those DSL’s.
> View attachment 4608717


Tiny mouth eh....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Tiny mouth eh....


and they’re still called blowfish


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> and they’re still called blowfish


Well it can't suck!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4608712View attachment 4608713View attachment 4608714
> View attachment 4608716
> feels super bodacious when a carp sucks your dick. I mean, look at those DSL’s.
> View attachment 4608717


That first pic belongs in a glossy magazine


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> and they’re still called blowfish


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That first pic belongs in a glossy magazine


Yeah but that fourth one........now that’s centerfold material.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yeah but that fourth one........now that’s centerfold material.


dat bass


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> dat bass


I thinking Ass Pro Shops .


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4608732


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Watched that one the other day!


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 28, 2020)

@Singlemalt @raratt


----------



## madvillian420 (Jun 28, 2020)

my doppelganger


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> @Singlemalt @raratt
> View attachment 4608770


A UC health guy not masked?
edit: unless you mean the guy looks a bit like Snowden lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 28, 2020)

A lifetime ago.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That first pic belongs in a glossy magazine


Hopefully it's glossy because it's coated in thick, viscous semens.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That first pic belongs in a glossy magazine


I thought the same. Damn that’s a beautiful pic.


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


>


You should stand up. The chest pains will ease up.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 29, 2020)

This is a part of me. Spent 2 days figuring out the best way to spoil this guy over the next few years.


----------



## Greens2000 (Jun 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4609249
> 
> This is a part of me. Spent 2 days figuring out the best way to spoil this guy over the next few years.


Well done


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2020)

Greens2000 said:


> Well done




Welcome to TnT!

Your appearance has been recorded.







The entertainment has yet to begin. Check back for cumming attractions.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4621080


WTF dude? Bud light? 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> WTF dude? Bud light?
> 
> SH420


I don’t discriminate. Lol
I finished the Corona. Lol


----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4621080


Wat up bro....,, living the good life....,


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Wat up bro....,, living the good life....,


Trying. Finishing up my vaca at the lake. First part was Tennessee with my daughter. How ya been bro?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Trying. Finishing up my vaca at the lake. First part was Tennessee with my daughter. How ya been bro?


Busy as a mofo, I have a really big important project going at work and I’m harvesting a lot of veggies from the garden. Between the two I don’t do much else but eat ,shit, shower and sleep.....and try to avoid people with covid.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Busy as a mofo, I have a really big important project going at work and I’m harvesting a lot of veggies from the garden. Between the two I don’t do much else but eat ,shit, shower and sleep.....and try to avoid people with covid.


Good to hear. I go back Monday.  You know, hospital, oh joy, can’t wait. I’ll try an do the same. Avoid the rona... @shrxhky420 I’m almost out. 5 left and it’s 315


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Good to hear. I go back Monday.  You know, hospital, oh joy, can’t wait. I’ll try an do the same. Avoid the rona... @shrxhky420 I’m almost out. 5 left and it’s 315


I drank 'em. I forgot who I bought 'em for.

SH420


----------



## smaher (Jul 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you ever go by "smaher" on internet forums?


No But I do


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4629439


JJ nice to see you wearing a mask


----------



## doublejj (Jul 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> JJ nice to see you wearing a mask


Ouch!,,,


----------



## neosapien (Jul 26, 2020)

#goals


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 27, 2020)

neosapien said:


> #goals
> 
> View attachment 4635775


Hmmm, green beer bottle, Moosehead or rolling rock. Damn are you in @Laughing Grass 's pool you sly devil?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmmm, green beer bottle, Moosehead or rolling rock. Damn are you in @Laughing Grass 's pool you sly devil?


My kiddie pool only lasted two weekends before it wouldn't hold air any longer. And I could have used it today.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmmm, green beer bottle, Moosehead or rolling rock. Damn are you in @Laughing Grass 's pool you sly devil?


Is that an option being in @Laughing Grass pool!? Lol. Heineken. 


Laughing Grass said:


> My kiddie pool only lasted two weekends before it wouldn't hold air any longer. And I could have used it today.
> 
> View attachment 4636384


Yeah it was 90f yesterday. Today as well.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Is that an option being in @Laughing Grass pool!? Lol. Heineken.
> 
> 
> Yeah it was 90f yesterday. Today as well.


Ever had Heineken draft? Yum.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ever had Heineken draft? Yum.


If memory serves me correct Aruba had Heineken and Amstel BRIGHT on tap. And I shuffled between the two. The Bright was very good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2020)

neosapien said:


> If memory serves me correct Aruba had Heineken and Amstel BRIGHT on tap. And I shuffled between the two. The Bright was very good.


Just another reason I want to go to Aruba.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just another reason I want to go to Aruba.


I've been twice. You won't regret it. The weather is almost always 82f with a light breeze. Doesn't rain hardly ever. Super safe. 


Spoiler



Prostitution is legal in the town of San Nicholas.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I've been twice. You won't regret it. The weather is almost always 82f with a light breeze. Doesn't rain hardly ever. Super safe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Awesome! That should help pay for the trip....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I've been twice. You won't regret it. The weather is almost always 82f with a light breeze. Doesn't rain hardly ever. Super safe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## B_the_s (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello everyone! Yesterday (pic) was beautiful and today beautifuller and 29C !
And for any beer-o-philes, its a Lime Lite by Propeller Brewing and I'll tipple more today!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## B_the_s (Aug 6, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> View attachment 4645952


Nice mask!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 6, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Nice mask!


Support your local growers


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Hello everyone! Yesterday (pic) was beautiful and today beautifuller and 29C !
> And for any beer-o-philes, its a Lime Lite by Propeller Brewing and I'll tipple more today!


I like your patio furniture.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I like your *patio furniture.*


That's the punch line told to me by an Irish friend.
(It helps if said with an Irish brogue)

Q: What do you call a drunk Irishman passed out on your porch?
; )


----------



## obijohn (Aug 6, 2020)

One many decades ago from my post high school days, and one current one


----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2020)

obijohn said:


> One many decades ago from my post high school days, and one current oneView attachment 4646139View attachment 4646140


Once a stoner always a stoner!






Thanks for sharing.


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 6, 2020)

obijohn said:


> One many decades ago from my post high school days, and one current one


ObiJohn Kenobi? Nice ta meetcha!


----------



## sunni (Aug 6, 2020)

all ive been doing lately is roller skating photos haha


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 6, 2020)

sunni said:


> all ive been doing lately is roller skating photos haha


Both my wife and daughter did a learn to skate series with the local derby girls. They loved it. My daughter still skates.


----------



## obijohn (Aug 6, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> ObiJohn Kenobi? Nice ta meetcha!



Haha likewise. Actually it's Obijohnshinobi, my first internet handle. Don't use it any more, too much a pain to type


----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Both my wife and daughter did a learn to skate series with the local derby girls. They loved it. My daughter still skates.


Derby style?


----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2020)

obijohn said:


> One many decades ago from my post high school days, and one current oneView attachment 4646139View attachment 4646140




Open Your EYES!


I've heard that sooo many times. When I look into a mirror stoned I too am surprised I can still see.


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 6, 2020)

lokie said:


> Derby style?


nah nah. they got interested in derby and skating by my SIL, who trained until she broke her leg. But that happened after they took the classes and my daughter decided she's just not agressive or competitive, just wants to coast around and hand out flowers LMAO. My wife is still sour about it. She's mad at her body. She donated her skates to the team. I think she feels like betrayed.. Age is a vicious bitch.


----------



## Karah (Aug 7, 2020)

It’s been a very long minute, so here’s my face a tiny bit of cleavage.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2020)

You've been missed pretty girl, where you been - Prison err. . . I mean Trim Camp with JJ?
Welcome back.


----------



## Karah (Aug 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You've been missed pretty girl, where you been - Prison err. . . I mean Trim Camp with JJ?
> Welcome back.


I’ll stop by more often


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 7, 2020)

Passport pic of me at 16 lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Passport pic of me at 16 lol.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706950


I wish you were allowed to smile in your passport photos now.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish you were allowed to smile in your passport photos now.


Is that for Canada and USA?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Is that for Canada and USA?


I'm not sure about the US. In Canada they'll reject your photo if you're smiling.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure about the US. In Canada they'll reject your photo if you're smiling.
> 
> View attachment 4706958


Wow, wonder why you can't smile in a passport photo? 
Maybe customs think people look different when smiling?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Wow, wonder why you can't smile in a passport photo?
> Maybe customs think people look different when smiling?


probably because nobody in history has smiled while passing through customs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2020)

It's the same for Ontario drivers licenses and health card. If you saw my id you'd swear I have RBF


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 7, 2020)

makes it more difficult for biometrics programs to id photos


----------



## greg nr (Oct 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's the same for Ontario drivers licenses and health card. If you saw my id you'd swear I have RBF


RBF? What is that? Republican Butt in Face?

I'd let you in regardless. I'm funny that way......


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2020)

greg nr said:


> RBF? What is that? Republican Butt in Face?
> 
> I'd let you in regardless. I'm funny that way......


I believe RBF stands for RestingBitchFace...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 7, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I believe RBF stands for RestingBitchFace...
> View attachment 4707415


So it's not, Really Big Fart?
Hmmm all these years.

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So it's not, Really Big Fart?
> Hmmm all these years.
> 
> SH420


Robust Bottom Fragrance

“the fart was just the beginning”


----------



## greg nr (Oct 8, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I believe RBF stands for RestingBitchFace...
> View attachment 4707415


I'd still hit it..... 

If it would have me that is.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## wascaptain (Oct 15, 2020)

me hiking to the top of pikes peak in 2018, took 11 hrs.

did the Manitou incline the day before...50 minutes

hoping to make it back in june.


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2020)

Trick or treat bitches.
in my 1980s bathroom thats pink and green


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> Trick or treat bitches.
> in my 1980s bathroom thats pink and green
> View attachment 4718016


Natural born bud trimmer  ......got any pics of the bathtub?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 24, 2020)

Went whale watching today 


We got to hang out with Bam Bam the whale, he wasn't much of a social distancer. 



It was the most amazing experience ever. He hung out with us for almost an hour. Very curious. Amazing! When the captain breaks out his camera and starts taking pictures, you know it's something special. 

SH420


----------



## sunni (Oct 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Went whale watching today
> View attachment 4724279
> 
> We got to hang out with Bam Bam the whale, he wasn't much of a social distancer.
> ...


whale hello


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 25, 2020)

sunni said:


> whale hello


He swam right at us... I was at the front of the boat, I checked to see if he went to the other side of the boat and when I turned back I saw this...



SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Went whale watching today
> View attachment 4724279
> 
> We got to hang out with Bam Bam the whale, he wasn't much of a social distancer.
> ...


Right on bro.
I haven’t done that in a minute, would love to head down there and do It again.
When I lived in Sapenis we would shoot over to Monterey and do it pretty much once a year. Cool stuff


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on bro.
> I haven’t done that in a minute, would love to head down there and do It again.
> When I lived in Sapenis we would shoot over to Monterey and do it pretty much once a year. Cool stuff


It was cool. We were in Moss Landing. This little guy was with his mom and a companion of hers. We were babysitters for about an hour. I was not lucky enough to catch any breaches but he broke out of the water at least 4 times.

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2020)

Desert sunrise


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Desert sunrise
> 
> View attachment 4734572


Dude you're freaking tall


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude you're freaking tall


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude you're freaking tall


beat me to it, darnit.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2020)

Are you really a bear?


----------



## The Loafter (Nov 5, 2020)

Hey
Edit. Found some light or a second heyo face


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are you really a bear?
> 
> View attachment 4734818


----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2020)

The Loafter said:


> Hey
> Edit. Found some light or a second heyo face


Thickshaggy is that you


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 18, 2020)

Sooooo hot so early !!  Definitely a bit frightening


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 18, 2020)

@Herb & Suds ... why are you laughing again??


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2020)

Venus55 said:


> @Herb & Suds ... why are you laughing again??


Exactly the same reason as last time
You always make me happy 
Have a beautiful day


----------



## dbz (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## wascaptain (Nov 18, 2020)

my first time on the field this season due to the covid.

had to sneak and be quick to get a pic of me with my grandson


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Nov 18, 2020)

Me closing my eyes in the only photo I got with Dan Aykroyd.


----------



## Sade (Nov 18, 2020)

Have weed as my legal job and at home hobby.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 18, 2020)

Showoff


----------



## Sade (Nov 18, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Showoff


My bad. Mostly on grasscity forums. People are way more chill. I live in Humboldt and posted on thread csi Humboldt thread saying "never heard of them out here or seen their genetics grown on a farm. Everyone lost their shit lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2020)

Sade said:


> My bad. Mostly on grasscity forums. People are way more chill. I live in Humboldt and posted on thread csi Humboldt thread saying "never heard of them out here or seen their genetics grown on a farm. Everyone lost their shit lol.


Until the pic with the conifers I thought you were near me (Oak savanna) on the Central coast


----------



## Sade (Nov 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Until the pic with the conifers I thought you were near me (Oak savanna) on the Central coast


Nah middle of the redwood curtain. Even people here thinks it's crazy the farthest north I have been is crescent city and south being alderpoint (murder mountain but island Hill is much more dangerous) actually what I love about this area is you stay the fuck out of peoples business and everyone knows families by last name. Huge county but small population.


----------



## Sade (Nov 18, 2020)

Not sure why everyone in CSI Humboldt thread are obsessed with them. Probably mostly indoor genetics. Everyone does outdoor out here due to climate. I would be pissed too I guess if I thought I was getting top primo genetics but their yields look insanely small and even outdoors. I like local greenfire genetics she has some really bomb strains. The Dozizos was a huge yielded and amazing all around. Check out pics at sunrise mountain farms.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2020)

Sade said:


> Nah middle of the redwood curtain. Even people here thinks it's crazy the farthest north I have been is crescent city and south being alderpoint (murder mountain but island Hill is much more dangerous) actually what I love about this area is you stay the fuck out of peoples business and everyone knows families by last name. Huge county but small population.


Beautiful.....love it.
Nevada County in the house...


----------



## TommyDumper (Nov 18, 2020)

Gygax1974 said:


> me as some other guy with a great mustache


that is a badass mustache


----------



## Sade (Nov 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Beautiful.....love it.
> Nevada County in the house...
> View attachment 4745848


Damn some donkey dicks on those girls. May be transgender haha jk. Nice man dont see any PM either. PM is a bitch here being so close to coast. I have seen perfect grows even in samoa in Humboldt bay next to arcata.


----------



## TommyDumper (Nov 18, 2020)

Garden Knowm said:


> POST A PICTURE OF YOU
> 
> 
> me as a Bull Fighter
> ...


I am the king of my castle


----------



## TommyDumper (Nov 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Beautiful.....love it.
> Nevada County in the house...
> View attachment 4745848


#totalbadass


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2020)

TommyDumper said:


> #totalbadass


----------



## Sade (Nov 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4745855
> 
> View attachment 4745856
> 
> ...


I hope I can live like you at your age. Is that one of those fully automated greenhouses as well? I noticed the screen was off but would be a bitch without mechanical help and dont believe the hand turns would work on one that big. Love me some greenhouses though.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2020)

Sade said:


> I hope I can live like you at your age. Is that one of those fully automated greenhouses as well? I noticed the screen was off but would be a bitch without mechanical help and dont believe the hand turns would work on one that big. Love me some greenhouses though.


Thank you. I couldn't do this alone, I have a great crew. I'm more of a facilitator. yes some of these are automated greenhouses and some are hand operated. Some of those pics are neighbors. These here are my greenhouses, plus I'm renting another farm...


----------



## Sade (Nov 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Thank you. I couldn't do this alone, I have a great crew. I'm more of a facilitator. yes some of these are automated greenhouses and some are hand operated. Some of those pics are neighbors. These are my greenhouse, plus I'm renting another farm...
> View attachment 4745915
> 
> View attachment 4745923
> ...


Nice man bet you are an awesome boss as well. Some cool farms out here but some shit shows as well lol. One hill out here these Albanians, New Jersey Italian idiots, and mungs all hate eachother and all work on the same hill. Its fucking comical. They went at it at dinsmore market couple weeks back. My favorite thing though is no cops out here on 36. There are more outlawish types down 36 and my favorite area to work. No one calls or talks to cops so they just dont even ride up and down the roads.

Fucking hippies in willow creek love calling the cops and talk to them every chance they can.


----------



## lokie (Nov 18, 2020)

TommyDumper said:


> that is a badass mustache




Welcome to TnT!

Starting a journey from the beginning is admirable.

Keeping up to date is invaluable.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 18, 2020)

Sade said:


> Nice man bet you are an awesome boss as well. Some cool farms out here but some shit shows as well lol. One hill out here these Albanians, New Jersey Italian idiots, and mungs all hate eachother and all work on the same hill. Its fucking comical. They went at it at dinsmore market couple weeks back. My favorite thing though is no cops out here on 36. There are more outlawish types down 36 and my favorite area to work. No one calls or talks to cops so they just dont even ride up and down the roads.
> 
> Fucking hippies in willow creek love calling the cops and talk to them every chance they can.


Can you trim?


----------



## Sade (Nov 18, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Can you trim?


No not that well. Before cannabis I spent years in sawmills as an industrial mechanic so mechanical background helps with repairs around site and etc. I build my living soils at home. We usually outsource for trimming then all small bullshit buds just go to companies that process into clear distillate. 

Im


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2020)

Sade said:


> No not that well. Before cannabis I spent years in sawmills as an industrial mechanic so mechanical background helps with repairs around site and etc. I build my living soils at home. We usually outsource for trimming then all small bullshit buds just go to companies that process into clear distillate.
> 
> Im


Does anyone still grow the bud from back in the 70's? I remember we scored some purple bud from the green triangle back in the day that was tasty. I'm sure the THC levels don't match the hybrids out now though.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2020)

Sade said:


> Nice man bet you are an awesome boss as well. Some cool farms out here but some shit shows as well lol. One hill out here these Albanians, New Jersey Italian idiots, and mungs all hate eachother and all work on the same hill. Its fucking comical. They went at it at dinsmore market couple weeks back. My favorite thing though is no cops out here on 36. There are more outlawish types down 36 and my favorite area to work. No one calls or talks to cops so they just dont even ride up and down the roads.
> 
> Fucking hippies in willow creek love calling the cops and talk to them every chance they can.


I'm blessed with a great clique' of growers on our road. It's very remote & we are all off grid. Miles of private roads to get out here. Cops never come out here unless they come with a crew. You never see a single sheriff car out here, they don't patrol out here at all. We kind of have the murder mtn reputation for Nevada County, this is the motherload area and there are 100's of abandoned mines all over for people to fall into and never be seen again. Everybody grows up here. But I'm the old guy & the small fry of the group so they all take care of me. It doesn't hurt that I grow clones for several of them in my basement in town. lol

...


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I'm blessed with a great clique' of growers on our road. It's very remote & we are all off grid. Miles of private roads to get out here. Cops never come out here unless they come with a crew. You never see a single sheriff car out here, they don't patrol out here at all. We kind of have the murder mtn reputation for Nevada County, this is the motherload area and there are 100's of abandoned mines all over for people to fall into and never be seen again. Everybody grows up here. But I'm the old guy & the small fry of the group so they all take care of me. It doesn't hurt that I grow clones for several of them in my basement in town. lol
> View attachment 4746090
> ...


Your pics are always epic and no filters


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4745855
> 
> View attachment 4745856
> 
> ...


Wish I could “love” this twice!! What a lifestyle you have xx


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Your pics are always epic and no filters


----------



## Sade (Nov 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Does anyone still grow the bud from back in the 70's? I remember we scored some purple bud from the green triangle back in the day that was tasty. I'm sure the THC levels don't match the hybrids out now though.


Those strains are extremely secretive. My supervisor mike has his own super skunk he has kept for years. I have only lived here for 7 years and grew at home for 5 of those years. Got complacent working in the lumber industry and paid the bills. Definitely many old strains out there but due to legalization and not having a nursery license they are unable to grow those strains but can for personal use. Literally have to have a license for everything cannabis wise in California.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 18, 2020)

Sade said:


> Those strains are extremely secretive. My supervisor mike has his own super skunk he has kept for years. I have only lived here for 7 years and grew at home for 5 of those years. Got complacent working in the lumber industry and paid the bills. Definitely many old strains out there but due to legalization and not having a nursery license they are unable to grow those strains but can for personal use. Literally have to have a license for everything cannabis wise in California.


It's easier to not get the licenses and roll the dice.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2020)

Sade said:


> Those strains are extremely secretive. My supervisor mike has his own super skunk he has kept for years. I have only lived here for 7 years and grew at home for 5 of those years. Got complacent working in the lumber industry and paid the bills. Definitely many old strains out there but due to legalization and not having a nursery license they are unable to grow those strains but can for personal use. Literally have to have a license for everything cannabis wise in California.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 19, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> It's easier to not get the licenses and roll the dice.


I don’t know why you think that’s funny.

You do realize that licenses are not even available in most counties here in Ca? I can’t speak for @doublejj but if my county wasn’t so fucked up conservative and allowed rec, i’d buy in and follow the rules.
But then again, nowadays you’re not even really “rolling the dice” as you said.
It used to take balls growing, now nothing legally really happens to most if you did get rolled up on in CA anyways.


----------



## TommyDumper (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2020)

Full sun, full season outdoor on my farm 2020....300gl smartpots


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 20, 2020)

I guess I will join in. Here is a couple pics of me starting the evening fire. Fire from sticks, 10,000 BC, never get's old.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 20, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> I guess I will join in. Here is a couple pics of me starting the evening fire. Fire from sticks, 10,000 BC, never get's old.
> View attachment 4747476View attachment 4747477View attachment 4747479View attachment 4747480View attachment 4747482View attachment 4747483


Who's holding the camera or is it on a timer. Nice fire btw.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 20, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Who's holding the camera or is it on a timer. Nice fire btw.


Clipped the pics out of a video, just leaned phone up against a rock. I try to make most of my fires with a hand drill, keeps me in practice. Here is a link to a quick video I posted on Youtube for my boss. I had just smoked a big joint and got lazy so the outside of my tinder bundle is newspaper but it still worked.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Clipped the pics out of a video, just leaned phone up against a rock. I try to make most of my fires with a hand drill, keeps me in practice. Here is a link to a quick video I posted on Youtube for my boss. I had just smoked a big joint and got lazy so the outside of my tinder bundle is newspaper but it still worked.


How'd you light the joint? LOL


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> View attachment 4747534


I have a bunch of ways for fire......ever use a fire piston?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a bunch of ways for fire......ever use a fire piston?


Yes, many times. Very cool tool.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yes, many times. Very cool tool.


Yeah it is! Got it a few years ago. I have a few different kits I made up of tinder. Tins of charcloth I made from old jeans....cotton in vaseline....


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah it is! Got it a few years ago. I have a few different kits I made up of tinder. Tins of charcloth I made from old jeans....cotton in vaseline....


Nice, I keep all that stuff as well. I ordered a KG of magnesium shavings from a manufacturer that works with the stuff. It's just a huge bag of shavings, got bottles of the stuff everywhere. Can start a fire in a downpour with that stuff. Can never have to many ways to get fire going, it is the best tool at humans disposal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Nice, I keep all that stuff as well. I ordered a KG of magnesium shavings from a manufacturer that works with the stuff. It's just a huge bag of shavings, got bottles of the stuff everywhere. Can start a fire in a downpour with that stuff. Can never have to many ways to get fire going, it is the best tool at humans disposal.


Not much beats a bowl lit in the wind with a magnifying lens.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 20, 2020)

What about my needs. I have kittens ffs.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 20, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> What about my needs. I have kittens ffs.


Just start training and they can help you trim your weed


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 20, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Just start training and they can help you trim your weed
> View attachment 4747582


Don't get me started.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2020)

My Lovebird was a trimmer!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How'd you light the joint? LOL


Lol


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2020)

sup bitches


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 21, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4748147
> sup bitches


Thanks Sunni, got a face to put with the name now. You are no longer a cartoon avatar, cool.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 21, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Thanks Sunni, got a face to put with the name now. You are no longer a cartoon avatar, cool.


Ya, I feel better about being scolded by her now, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, I feel better about being scolded by her now, lol.


There are realities where you pay extra for that service....................


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 21, 2020)

Lol.


----------



## Canada_420 (Nov 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4748147
> sup bitches


That's actually you? Damnnnnn


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2020)

Canada_420 said:


> That's actually you? Damnnnnn


No i like totake photos of other people and pretend its me,and than post them to the website i work at to fool people.


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Thanks Sunni, got a face to put with the name now. You are no longer a cartoon avatar, cool.


i post photos all the time you mustve missed them lol


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 23, 2020)

Next


sunni said:


> No i like totake photos of other people and pretend its me,and than post them to the website i work at to fool people.


Darn you Sunni, now you are a cartoon avatar again. Can we not believe in anything anymore, lol.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> i post photos all the time you mustve missed them lol


Ahhh, faith in human nature restored, awesome


----------



## Canada_420 (Nov 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> No i like totake photos of other people and pretend its me,and than post them to the website i work at to fool people.


----------



## lokie (Nov 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> No i like totake photos of other people and pretend its me,and than post them to the website i work at to fool people.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2020)

Just gettin' high in my igloo.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Just gettin' high in my igloo.
> 
> View attachment 4770950


You made me think of @420God. I hope he's good. Nice igloo, did you get the kiddo to build it as homework for a STEM class you were teaching?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You made me think of @420God. I hope he's good. Nice igloo, did you get the kiddo to build it as homework for a STEM class you were teaching?


She's not quite the architect as I am yet. She helped a bit though. Playing in the snow literally was her social studies homework though.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> I guess I will join in. Here is a couple pics of me starting the evening fire. Fire from sticks, 10,000 BC, never get's old.
> View attachment 4747476View attachment 4747477View attachment 4747479View attachment 4747480View attachment 4747482View attachment 4747483


If thats how you start a fire I'd love to see what you go through to smoke a bowl


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 17, 2020)

srh88 said:


> If thats how you start a fire I'd love to see what you go through to smoke a bowl


Lol just use a stick from the fire as a match


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Lol just use a stick from the fire as a match


Alright thats actually a genius response. Definitely done that hundreds of times myself lol


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You made me think of @420God. I hope he's good. Nice igloo, did you get the kiddo to build it as homework for a STEM class you were teaching?


Doing good, been busy with firefighter training. I'm almost through fire 2 now. All my other time is going towards enjoying single life.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2020)

420God said:


> Doing good, been busy with firefighter training. I'm almost through fire 2 now. All my other time is going towards enjoying single life. View attachment 4771131


You look great. Your friend looks like a real cutie! Stay safe out there hun and thanks for checking in


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You look great. Your friend looks like a real cutie! Stay safe out there hun and thanks for checking in


She's a Veteran and full time firefighter for one of the larger nearby cities. She's a blast.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2020)

420God said:


> Doing good, been busy with firefighter training. I'm almost through fire 2 now. All my other time is going towards enjoying single life. View attachment 4771131


I got a hose you can handle fireman. 

Glad you're doing good man. Looking a little too happy if you ask me


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## wascaptain (Dec 18, 2020)

in honor of 420god and his fireman friend.

just while i was fixing to load a plug pic........i hear sheeeeeeeee bang. a truck hit a tree in my yard. driver was arrested for drunk driving. 

you gunna see alot of this 420god. leave it on the job


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 18, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4771329


Um, I don't recognize you without all the smoke. Seriously who are you? Not a blunt in sight!!! 
Someone call 911. Something is wrong with our buddy Fresno!

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2020)

420God said:


> Doing good, been busy with firefighter training. I'm almost through fire 2 now. All my other time is going towards enjoying single life. View attachment 4771131


You look great! So happy . That’s awesome dude!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

Au naturale

.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 18, 2020)

Ok, everyone knows what I look like now from my fire starting pics but what did everyone look like once upon a time? Wow, look at that collar, lol.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 18, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Ok, everyone knows what I look like now from my fire starting pics but what did everyone look like once upon a time? Wow, look at that collar, lol.
> View attachment 4771567


This would make a good thread of its own!!

Years ago I worked at an office with about 25 employees and we all brought it childhood pics, posted them without our names, and everyone had to guess who was who...It was fun!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> This would make a good thread of its own!!
> 
> Years ago I worked at an office with about 25 employees and we all brought it childhood pics, posted them without our names, and everyone had to guess who was who...It was fun!


Ok, sounds interesting. I just started this thread, let's see where it goes.





How have you changed?


Hello all, just a fun thread to see how everyone has changed over the years. I will start off, here is a pic of me this summer at 49 as well as a pic from when I was very young. Wow our parents dressed us in interesting ways, lol. Post up some before and current pics if you like.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2020)

wascaptain said:


> in honor of 420god and his fireman friend.
> 
> just while i was fixing to load a plug pic........i hear sheeeeeeeee bang. a truck hit a tree in my yard. driver was arrested for drunk driving.
> 
> you gunna see alot of this 420god. leave it on the job


Damn!! How is the tree? How fast was he going?


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2020)

"Oak tree you're in my way."


----------



## neosapien (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Au naturale
> 
> .


Dang! That was the 1st time I saw ya in the flesh. Soooo uh…… I don't know if you saw but I build a pretty sweet igloo… you know just to sweeten this immigration deal we're working on.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Au naturale
> 
> .


Pic gone, now it is only a natural look if you are the invisible woman, lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Dang! That was the 1st time I saw ya in the flesh. Soooo uh…… I don't know if you saw but I build a pretty sweet igloo… you know just to sweeten this immigration deal we're working on.


I've posted a few pics before, you must have missed them. Your igloo was pretty sweet, but what about summer accommodations? 



Doug Dawson said:


> Pic gone, now it is only a natural look if you are the invisible woman, lol.


After a certain period of time you can't edit your posts to remove images. Not sure how long it is.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've posted a few pics before, you must have missed them. Your igloo was pretty sweet, but what about summer accommodations?
> 
> 
> 
> After a certain period of time you can't edit your posts to remove images. Not sure how long it is.


Just making sure it doesn't go on your permanent record?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your igloo was pretty sweet, but what about summer accommodations?


Oh I build a pretty mean pillow fort too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Just making sure it doesn't go on your permanent record?


Keeping them from Tyler's collection.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Oh I build a pretty mean pillow fort too.


I'm pretty badass with a pillow.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Oh I build a pretty mean pillow fort too.


You’re being modest. I’ve seen your summer palace. Immense property value.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You’re being modest. I’ve seen your summer palace. Immense property value.
> 
> View attachment 4771861


I was especially proud of my TP turrets.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I was especially proud of my TP turrets.


Now is the time to hire some itinerant woodwrights to fashion you a pillow trebuchet.

If you need a more devastating weapon, there is always


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2020)

The boiling oil would not be a good choice.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Now is the time to hire some itinerant woodwrights to fashion you a pillow trebuchet.
> 
> If you need a more devastating weapon, there is always
> 
> View attachment 4771869


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> The boiling oil would not be a good choice.
> View attachment 4771871


Unless you want to turn



into


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I was especially proud of my TP turrets.


Sorry bro, she's already my not ex-girlfriend...



LG, this is just the granny shack.  

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Sorry bro, she's already my not ex-girlfriend...
> 
> View attachment 4771996
> 
> ...


Cheops is old Egyptian for “my ass is itchy”


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I was especially proud of my TP turrets.


I'm sorry I had to come back to comment on the tp turrets as I hear they're only good for shootin the shit. 



sorry, I'll see myself out.

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm sorry I had to come back to comment on the tp turrets as I hear they're only good for shootin the shit.
> 
> View attachment 4772000
> 
> ...


You have to admit that post was a bit of a crapshoot


----------



## Bareback (Dec 18, 2020)

Dingle berries...... the original fruit of the loom.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 18, 2020)

no way! is this a face reveal thread? lol

*edit that was a stupid question


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 18, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> no way! is this a face reveal thread? lol
> 
> *edit that was a stupid question


----------



## wascaptain (Dec 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn!! How is the tree? How fast was he going?


the boy claimed 30 mph. 

he only had a small cut on his head, hardly any bleeding.

tree is fine too.

wearing seat belts saves lives....

with todays , smoke detectors, fire education and the lack of kids playing with matches, fire departments across the country are running mostly medical calls.

i miss fighting fires...car wrecks and medical calls not so much.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2020)

wascaptain said:


> the boy claimed 30 mph.
> 
> he only had a small cut on his head, hardly any bleeding.
> 
> ...


30 mph eh; these newer trucks sure are built flimsy


----------



## srh88 (Dec 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> 30 mph eh; these newer trucks sure are built flimsy


When I was about 16 my older brother and I had a buddy.. Owen, whos grandma let him borrow her spiffy newer Plymouth neon. Owen was a new driver. I was in the back seat rolling one up and we hit the rear bumper of an f150 going like 15mph. Now that truck must have been made out of titanium or something.. because poor Owen's grandmas gold Plymouth neons whole front end taco'd and lit on fire. Truck didn't even have a scratch. Owen's grandma was pissed


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2020)

srh88 said:


> When I was about 16 my older brother and I had a buddy.. Owen, whos grandma let him borrow her spiffy newer Plymouth neon. Owen was a new driver. I was in the back seat rolling one up and we hit the rear bumper of an f150 going like 15mph. Now that truck must have been made out of titanium or something.. because poor Owen's grandmas gold Plymouth neons whole front end taco'd and lit on fire. Truck didn't even have a scratch. Owen's grandma was pissed


Yep. I was rear ended in my '86 F250 3/4ton by a late '90s Mopar mini van; a very small dent on me and the mini was totaled. I was stopped for a left turn and the driver hit me around 35-40mph, she had been arguing with her teen daughter and didn't even see it coming.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 19, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Um, I don't recognize you without all the smoke. Seriously who are you? Not a blunt in sight!!!
> Someone call 911. Something is wrong with our buddy Fresno!
> 
> SH420


I stopped smoking again lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> 30 mph eh; these newer trucks sure are built flimsy


Crumple zones were engineered to absorb the crash energy to keep the occupant compartment safe.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> Ive had two days of great hair so yeah im like so happy haha enjoy the mario legos behind me , fyi the new mario lego thing is amazingView attachment 4773493


Good afternoon @sunni , pop by this thread and put up your before pic  if you feel like it. 





How have you changed?


Hello all, just a fun thread to see how everyone has changed over the years. I will start off, here is a pic of me this summer at 49 as well as a pic from when I was very young. Wow our parents dressed us in interesting ways, lol. Post up some before and current pics if you like.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> lol.


Enough already Everytime I post you stalk me and write “lol” under it
Back off and move off 
Seriously


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

Checking in from the great white north.


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Checking in from the great white north. View attachment 4773628


Didn’t realize you were canadian


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> Didn’t realize you were canadian


Love it here, minus the 6 months of winter

That gets old real fast every year.


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Love it here, minus the 6 months of winter
> 
> That gets old real fast every year.


I love winter I’m one of those weird canadians


----------



## bk78 (Dec 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> I love winter I’m one of those weird canadians


I work outdoors, so it’s gets very tiring come feb,mar and april.

But I do love the snow


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> I love winter I’m one of those weird canadians


Look at that, I didn't realize you were also a Canadian. Love it, we are everywhere.


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Look at that, I didn't realize you were also a Canadian. Love it, we are everywhere.
> View attachment 4773639


I live in America atm but I’m from northern Ontario


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> I live in America atm but I’m from northern Ontario


Nice, I live in Ontario, my retirement home is near Barry's Bay. While not a fan of winter I am looking forward to firing up the snow mobile for a trip or 2 into the woods. As for your good hair days, I have not had one of those since Covid began, lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wrong. You are this upset over a random lol? I found something amusing, and lol'd. Is that wrong? Stalking? LOL. Get over yourself. Nice armpits btw.


Man you’re such a troll 
You have commented lol after me Everytime I post you’re foolin no one


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> Man you’re such a troll
> You have commented lol after me Everytime I post you’re foolin no one


Stop lying and being a victim.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 20, 2020)

I don't know Pablo, me and you have always been cool but it does seem like you have had a thing for Sunni and JJ lately. And also, I would lick those armpits. You know if I was asked. By Sunni. I like JJ and all but he looks like he's outside a lot and sweats.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I don't know Pablo, me and you have always been cool but it does seem like you have had a thing for Sunni and JJ lately. And also, I would lick those armpits. You know if I was asked. By Sunni. I like JJ and all but he looks like he's outside a lot and sweats.


There's a very good reason for my thing about JJ. I don't know what Sunni's victimhood is all about.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I don't know Pablo, me and you have always been cool but it does seem like you have had a thing for Sunni and JJ lately. And also, I would lick those armpits. You know if I was asked. By Sunni. I like JJ and all but he looks like he's outside a lot and sweats.


It's fairly common in abusive relationships for the abuser to claim some perceived justification for their abusive behavior. Lack of maturity is usually the root cause.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 22, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Dingle berries...... the original fruit of the loom.


My wife called our kids dingle berries for years. They were like in elementary school when I finally told he what it meant, lol.

She had no idea.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 22, 2020)

_holas mis amigos 

_


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My wife called our kids dingle berries for years. They were like in elementary school when I finally told he what it meant, lol.
> 
> She had no idea.


I'll bet she double-downed on that phrase after you told her


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'll bet she double-downed on that phrase after you told her


Funny thing is that whole time I actually thought she knew what it meant. Why would you call somebody something if you don't know what it means, lol. She actually kinda stopped after I told her, lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My wife called our kids dingle berries for years. They were like in elementary school when I finally told he what it meant, lol.
> 
> She had no idea.


This leads me to speculate on how anal sex correlates to preg ... oh look! Dust!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4775572


How that homely mf'er got beyonce is beyond me. I guess money does buy happiness.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How that homely mf'er got beyonce is beyond me. I guess money does buy happiness.


$ & Politic - There's a revolution though. Marathon-like. Patience for the nice guys  

*edit - fake happiness. 2 each their own


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How that homely mf'er got beyonce is beyond me. I guess money does buy happiness.


Or big gold chains buys gold diggers?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How that homely mf'er got beyonce is beyond me. I guess money does buy happiness.


One of the least talanted rappers, too. He must have BANK... and a very large penis...


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or big gold chains buys gold diggers?


I think she has more dollars but he owns more business. Interesting to look at, from the start. I give him credit 4 surviving on his instincts.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 22, 2020)

all observation from outside looking in aside; he 2 is a normal person; highly intelligent. Maybe she knows something we don't 



*edit

Maybe it was this Mister Carter she loved - but for the world he must be a different Person Jay Z


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or big gold chains buys gold diggers?


He is worth more than twice beyonce's net worth. Which doesn't make a lick of sense to me either. 



tyler.durden said:


> One of the least talanted rappers, too. He must have BANK... and a very large penis...


It's not on his looks. I like to think she's gay and he's her beard.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

Who is he?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)

jay z


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> jay z


Shows you how disconnected I am from celebrity news


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How that homely mf'er got beyonce is beyond me. I guess money does buy happiness.


Roooowher!


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> One of the least talanted rappers, too. He must have BANK... and a very large penis...


I would beg 2 differ on talent but that is subjective - so carry on with ur penis'


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> I would beg 2 differ on talent but that is subjective - so carry on with ur penis'


Tyler’s penis is legend. It’s the other penis that is in court.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 22, 2020)

' we have nothing 2 lose, so we offer our lives - what do u bring 2 the table? '

tyler: ' my penis '


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> ' we have nothing 2 lose, so we offer our lives - what do u bring 2 the table? '
> 
> tyler: ' my penis '


case closed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2020)

I didn't know he was even ever a singer. I thought he was in the producing/studio owning end of the business. From all accounts he is one sharp businessman


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> ' we have nothing 2 lose, so we offer our lives - what do u bring 2 the table? '
> 
> tyler: ' my penis '


Uh oh, I detect penis envy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Shows you how disconnected I am from celebrity news


Me too, it was a guess. I don't read celebrity gossip sites. closes tmz tab



Singlemalt said:


> Roooowher!


I don't know what that means.  Something about eating 20 lbs of candy I assume.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too, it was a guess. I don't read celebrity gossip sites. closes tmz tab
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that means.  Something about eating 20 lbs of candy I assume.


A sound of digestive consequence?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Me too, it was a guess. I don't read celebrity gossip sites. closes tmz tab
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that means.  Something about eating 20 lbs of candy I assume.


It was supposed to infer a fierce female cat. The earlier candy reference wasn't an insult; I'm infinitely more direct when I insult


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It was supposed to infer a fierce female cat. The earlier candy reference wasn't an insult; I'm infinitely more direct when I insult


Pussy noises?!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Shows you how disconnected I am from celebrity news


I enjoy keeping it that way.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Pussy noises?!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4775604


Perfect, thank you


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Perfect, thank you


Don't thank me, thank my cat. She think she's a fierce lion becuz I tell her she is. I'll tell her u say thanks


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Don't thank me, thank my cat. She think she's a fierce lion becuz I tell her she is. I'll tell her u say thanks


Very good looking kitty too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It was supposed to infer a fierce female cat. The earlier candy reference wasn't an insult; I'm infinitely more direct when I insult


I'm just teasing not about Roooowher, I had no idea what that meant.... I stopped eating the delicious candy cane tho.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just teasing not about Roooowher, I had no idea what that meant.... I stopped eating the delicious candy cane tho.


My bedabbed mind was going 4 different places at once with that bit in its teeth.

I am oddly proud to announce that not one of those 4 impulses came anywhere near to being useful.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just teasing not about Roooowher, I had no idea what that meant.... I stopped eating the delicious candy cane tho.



Too phallic???


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Too phallic???


Only if you’re (that other) Cap’n Hook


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Too phallic???


Damn, I'm glad it's not just me thinking along those lines.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, I'm glad it's not just me thinking along those lines.


It’s pretty hard 

not to


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s pretty hard
> 
> not to


"That's what she said". ; )

Edit: Sorry, was channeling Steve Carell


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "That's what she said". ; )


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "That's what she said". ; )
> 
> Edit: Sorry, was channeling Steve Carell


I find that I have to really lean into a stiff headwind and just take it in the face.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Too phallic???


Why would I be opposed to phallic shapes? The problem isn't dicks, it's what's attached to them.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2020)

Dicks attached to dicks.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why would I be opposed to phallic shapes? The problem isn't penises, it's the dicks attached to them.


Fify from one guy’s perspective


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fify from one guy’s perspective


Same but different.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Dicks attached to dicks.





cannabineer said:


> Fify from one guy’s perspective


I wasn't gonna say that.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Same but different.


I always thought that soft porn was an oxymoron


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wasn't gonna say that.


As a penis owner/operator (doffs hat with a flourish) I serve, Ma’am.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why would I be opposed to phallic shapes? The problem isn't dicks, it's what's attached to them.


hehehe lesbian


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> hehehe lesbian


groovy

ducking, giggling


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> As a penis owner/operator (doffs hat with a flourish) I serve, Ma’am.


Small hat eh?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> As a penis owner/operator (doffs hat with a flourish) I serve, Ma’am.


If you stop shaving your pubes and put a little top hat on it people might think its Slash from guns n roses


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> If you stop shaving your pubes and put a little top hat on it people might think its Slash from guns n roses


In the immortal words of José Jimenez

oh I hope not


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Small hat eh?


Large but agile


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Large but agile


You ain’t right


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You ain’t right


And yet full of win


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Large but agile


Built for speed


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Built for speed


AND comfort

well maybe not yours ~shrug~


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2020)

Streamliner.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And yet full of win


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wasn't gonna say that.


Trying to keep it under 3 pages? 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Streamliner.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4775642


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm out, play nice kids.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Trying to keep it under 3 pages?
> 
> SH420


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 4775647


Peter Fonda?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4775644


ow
ow
ow
ow


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4775644




SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why would I be opposed to phallic shapes? The problem isn't dicks, it's what's attached to them.


Interesting. There are hot chicks with dicks, would you get with one of those?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Interesting. There are hot chicks with dicks, would you get with one of those?


nooooo those are dudes with accessories


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> nooooo those are dudes with accessories


Are you sure? 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> SH420


uhm.

Yes.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Peter Fonda?


Yes, the whole medieval knight thing is just a cover for my actually being Peter Fonda


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Yes, the whole medieval knight thing is just a cover for my actually being Peter Fonda


Peter Fondle


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Peter Fondle


I’m not fonda Jane


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Interesting. There are hot chicks with dicks, would you get with one of those?


No

I gotta stop night time posting.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No
> 
> I gotta stop night time posting.


Allow those of us who are entertained by it whisper silky contradiction.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not fonda Jane


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Interesting. There are hot chicks with dicks, would you get with one of those?


As long as it comes off  @Laughing Grass...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> As long as it comes off  @Laughing Grass...


Strap on, strap off


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 22, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Peter Fondle


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Bedtime


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Strap on, strap off


You just gave me an idea. I'm gonna order a clapper now.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Bedtime


When you have to sleep


----------



## manfredo (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just teasing not about Roooowher, I had no idea what that meant.... I stopped eating the delicious candy cane tho.


That's what my tree (and me) is missing...Candy Canes!! Also I was having flashbacks to when I was a kid and a neighbor mom use to make home made popcorn balls. Mental note for grocery store tomorrow!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Why would I be opposed to phallic shapes? The problem isn't dicks, it's what's attached to them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Strap on, strap off


It's the 21st century. Strapless is all the craze.



manfredo said:


> That's what my tree (and me) is missing...Candy Canes!! Also I was having flashbacks to when I was a kid and a neighbor mom use to make home made popcorn balls. Mental note for grocery store tomorrow!


You should get these ones. They look perfectly normal. 



https://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/ca/sriracha-candy-canes/


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's the 21st century. Strapless is all the craze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm bacon.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm bacon.


Bacon! Did someone say bacon?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm bacon.


didn't even notice. I was suggesting sriracha. 



mistergrafik said:


> Bacon! Did someone say bacon?


----------



## lokie (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's the 21st century. Strapless is all the craze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some odd flavors to be sure.

I could have used that link last week when I was looking for stocking stuffers.

Thought provoking gifts for that special someone OR useless shit to waste money on?


*Dicky Turtle, Bachelorette Party Penis Gag Gift, 3D Printed Turtle Figurine Gift*







*Taco holder butt plug! Available in stainless steel or silicone, mature adults only!*






*3D Booty Butt Mouse Pad*







*Thong Panties, Personalized Panties, Custom Panties With Your Face, Bachelorette, Bride Panties*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

lokie said:


> Some odd flavors to be sure.
> 
> I could have used that link last week when I was looking for stocking stuffers.
> 
> ...



I want that mouse pad!


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4775935


True


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> True


lol less fun when you agree with me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol less fun when you agree with me.


I still think there's something off about you. I'm fine with the no penis thing......but bacon! The meat from the gods!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I still think there's something off about you. I'm fine with the no penis thing......but bacon! The meat from the gods!


lol there's the response I was looking for! I can always count on you.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol less fun when you agree with me.


Also, true.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Karah (Dec 24, 2020)

I am the cats pajamas


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> As a penis owner/operator (doffs hat with a flourish) I serve, Ma’am.


It is your duty to please that booty.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 9, 2021)

Karah said:


> I am the cats pajamas View attachment 4776797


----------



## Karah (Jan 9, 2021)

But you date me sooooo 


srh88 said:


> View attachment 4791375


----------



## lokie (Jan 9, 2021)

Karah said:


> But you date me sooooo


Has pussy ever been ever been accused of being a cock blocker?
How is your BBC? We have not seen it in quite some time?



It is good to see you posting more.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Checking in from the great white north. View attachment 4773628


Lol! That’s a great picture . Glad I am not there . Lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2021)

Gonna be a great day


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Gonna be a great dayView attachment 4795048


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Gonna be a great dayView attachment 4795048


My buddy called me this morning from Grand Targhee.....was about to load up.


----------



## Smoker2 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi Everyone I'm Smoke from Canada 
its my by for smoking weed and after

*By For Smoking....*
 
*After...  *


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2021)

I feel very lucky today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4795395
> I feel very lucky today.


Was it good?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Was it good?


I’m very happy 
& tomorrow is gonna fq’n blow today away


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I’m very happy
> & tomorrow is gonna fq’n blow today away View attachment 4795435


Snow coming?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Snow coming?


Bluebird, no crowds, shroom infused honey, a few friends, N’ bacon


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Bluebird, no crowds, shroom infused honey, a few friends, N’ bacon


Beautiful


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Bluebird, no crowds, shroom infused honey, a few friends, N’ *bacon*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4795395
> I feel very lucky today.


Using a person's avatar you kinda build a mental image of what a person looks like. 

I was completely off on this one lol. You look way better than your doggo avatar!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Using a person's avatar you kinda build a mental image of what a person looks like.
> 
> I was completely off on this one lol. You look way better than your doggo avatar!


Right? Looking at this guy you would never know he loves wieners 



































SH420


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Using a person's avatar you kinda build a mental image of what a person looks like.
> 
> I was completely off on this one lol. You look way better than your doggo avatar!


Haha right? When I first joined I wanted 2 be friends with curious 2 garden because the avi looked like a cannabis superhero. May have been wrong I don't think he likes me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2021)

"S" he


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "S" he


Too early to tell - should have vegged a bit longer my apologies


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Haha right? When I first joined I wanted 2 be friends with curious 2 garden because the avi looked like a cannabis superhero. May have been wrong I don't think he likes me


not all superheros wear capes.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> not all superheros wear capes.


My favorite ones wear pajamas


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> My favorite ones wear pajamas


did you see @Karah 's awesome pj's a page or two back?


----------



## Mr Hill (Jan 14, 2021)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4748147
> sup bitches


Oh my


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> not all superheros wear capes.


I'll let @cannabineer ...

SH420


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 14, 2021)

To quote a mod “ sup bitchs “


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4796067
> To quote a mod “ sup bitchs “


Good morning now pull your mask up over your nose!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 14, 2021)

With covid still going I look more and more like my avatar every day.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 14, 2021)

Don't run.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Don't run.


What beer?


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What beer?


I think it was Abbots Ale not sure it could of been Rev James.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning now pull your mask up over your nose!


I have copd.... I’ll pass out or wall into a wall with my glasses fogged up.

I pull it up when I’m near other people.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I have copd.... I’ll pass out or wall into a wall with my glasses fogged up.
> 
> I pull it up when I’m near other people.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 14, 2021)

Covid hair, sigh........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Covid hair, sigh........


You got a Mitch Hedberg thing going on.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> I think it was Abbots Ale not sure it could of been Rev James.


Abbots sounds tasty


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Abbots sounds tasty


They both are lovely the Rev James is truly exceptional I think.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> They both are lovely the Rev James is truly exceptional I think.


Pale or the red?


----------



## Bareback (Jan 14, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Covid hair, sigh........


At least you still have hair. Try to be positive lol.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pale or the red?



Both Pale

The photo was back in 2019


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 15, 2021)

Mmmmm beer


----------



## 420God (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 15, 2021)

Bareback said:


> At least you still have hair. Try to be positive lol.


Lol, I used to have more


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 15, 2021)

420God said:


> View attachment 4797668


Firefighters?


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2021)

420God said:


> View attachment 4797668


How many Firefighters do you know that consume cannabis?


----------



## 420God (Jan 15, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Firefighters?


Yep, this was on our way to a call.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 15, 2021)

420God said:


> Yep, this was on our way to a call.


Thank you gentlemen. You make the world a better place.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 15, 2021)

420God said:


> View attachment 4797668


Looking good chief you put on some hair. All muscle im guessing


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2021)

420God said:


> View attachment 4797668


The one on the left is cute, but I still prefer you  I love how happy you look hun


----------



## wascaptain (Jan 16, 2021)

420God said:


> Yep, this was on our way to a call.


i dont remember ever smiling responding to a call, but i did get boners.....lol

hats off to yall brothers!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2021)

wascaptain said:


> i dont remember ever smiling responding to a call, but i did get boners.....lol
> 
> hats off to yall brothers!


I've wondered if firefighters had a little arson in your hearts.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

not me


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4807635
> not me


How did you get my photo ffs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4807635
> not me


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Is that not you? lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 26, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is that not you? lol


after ten months of quarantine


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Can people stop this uncalledfor invasion of privacy, I will not have my barbarian days plastered all over the net.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 26, 2021)

Takes me months to grow 10mm of beard, shoulders of a Viking beard of a goat.

Now from my eyebrows that's a different matter.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2021)

I found an old picture of me and mama, Baja Mexico circa 1990's......


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I found an old picture of me and mama, Baja Mexico circa 1990's......
> View attachment 4816211


You two look very happy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I found an old picture of me and mama, Baja Mexico circa 1990's......
> View attachment 4816211


Is your name Doug? If not you have a twin.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> You two look very happy.


thank you .... we've been married for more than 50 years.....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is your name Doug? If not you have a twin.


no not Doug.....must be a twin


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I found an old picture of me and mama, Baja Mexico circa 1990's......
> View attachment 4816211


Looks like that dude from American Pickers.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> no not Doug.....must be a twin


Cool. You’ve got a twin.

Twins are pretty cool, they run in my family but God said “Oh No, not two Sunnyboys!”


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> You two look very happy.


Absolutely congratulations @doublejj love to see people who can stick it out.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> thank you .... we've been married for more than 50 years.....


Very cool, congrats. My wife and I are heading for 33 ourselves.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I found an old picture of me and mama, Baja Mexico circa 1990's......
> View attachment 4816211


Hella cool bro!
I like your style with that hat too.
if i’m not wearing a niner hat i’m wearing a giants hat 
Almost time to switch it up.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Hella cool bro!
> I like your style with that hat too.
> if i’m not wearing a niner hat i’m wearing a giants hat
> Almost time to switch it up.


To Tampa Bay?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Absolutely congratulations @doublejj love to see people who can stick it out.


thank you....she's the one who's had to stick it out, it's a no-brainer for me....we were both in our teens when we got married.....she raised me lol


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Hella cool bro!
> I like your style with that hat too.
> if i’m not wearing a niner hat i’m wearing a giants hat
> Almost time to switch it up.


Been reppin the Bay since I moved north.....I'm a closet A's fan too. I attended one of the A's world series games in the 1980's....Vs the Dodgers.....I grew up a Dodgers fan, I was born in LA


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> thank you....she's the one who's had to stick it out, it's a no-brainer for me....we were both in our teens when we got married.....she raised me lol


That's amazing. My wife and I tied the knot when I was 17, seemed right since we had 2 kids. Here we are just getting started with a new adventure every day. Sometimes I suppose things are just right. She makes me feel like I am a lucky man every day.


----------



## Karah (Feb 4, 2021)

i love this so much. so wholesome. 


doublejj said:


> I found an old picture of me and mama, Baja Mexico circa 1990's......
> View attachment 4816211





doublejj said:


> thank you .... we've been married for more than 50 years.....





doublejj said:


> thank you....she's the one who's had to stick it out, it's a no-brainer for me....we were both in our teens when we got married.....she raised me lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Been reppin the Bay since I moved north.....I'm a closet A's fan too. I attended one of the A's world series games in the 1980's....Vs the Dodgers.....I grew up a Dodgers fan, I was born in LA


I was actually born down there too. Momma bailed with us to Santa Cruz mountains when I was 1.
My Dad is a huge Dodger fan. I played as a Dodger for 5yrs in a Parks and Rec summer league down south lol. I’ve been to shit loads of games at Dodger stadium too 

i used to have shit loads of Dodger player autographs on sports prints that 76 gas stations used to kick down.
Garvey, Sax, Howe, Scioscia. those are just a few I remember. My stepmother worked for two Country clubs down there. Funny shit, my brother was a short order cook at one of the grills. He used to feed and serve beers to Valenzuela every day for a long time.
But it was around the 6th grade where I realized i was a Giants fan. Was weird going back to my dads for the summer and playing as a dodger after that


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I was actually born down there too. Momma bailed with us to Santa Cruz mountains when I was 1.
> My Dad is a huge Dodger fan. I played as a Dodger for 5yrs in a Parks and Rec summer league down south lol. I’ve been to shit loads of games at Dodger stadium too
> 
> i used to have shit loads of Dodger player autographs on sports prints that 76 gas stations used to kick down.
> ...


Steve Garvey was one of a kind.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I was actually born down there too. Momma bailed with us to Santa Cruz mountains when I was 1.
> My Dad is a huge Dodger fan. I played as a Dodger for 5yrs in a Parks and Rec summer league down south lol. I’ve been to shit loads of games at Dodger stadium too
> 
> i used to have shit loads of Dodger player autographs on sports prints that 76 gas stations used to kick down.
> ...


When I was a kid you could walk for miles down the beach in LA and follow Vin Scully on all the radios tuned to the Dodgers game.....summer in LA, Oh and Dodger Dogs...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Hella cool bro!
> I like your style with that hat too.
> if i’m not wearing a niner hat i’m wearing a giants hat
> Almost time to switch it up.


check out the shorts bro.....lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> check out the shorts bro.....lol
> 
> View attachment 4816627


Don't you have a photo where the Lobsters were big and your belly small?


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 5, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Can people stop this uncalledfor invasion of privacy, I will not have my barbarian days plastered all over the net.


Lmfao it was meant to be a sarcastic post lol, is t that Tim Allen in the photo?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 5, 2021)

from back in summer hiking with the nugget.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 5, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4817064from back in summer hiking with the nugget.


Are you the one in the hat?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 5, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4817064from back in summer hiking with the nugget.


What a beautiful place to be with such a beautiful little lady.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2021)

A few years back.


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2021)

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2021)

Celts are here said:


> View attachment 4823452View attachment 4823454


Your Christmas lights are still (or already) up.


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Your Christmas lights are still (or already) up.


Christmas year round in my house


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A few years back.
> 
> View attachment 4823446


There's something about a man in a uniform.

Hawt!


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 11, 2021)

I wear
Lot of different masks I don’t like the ones you clip to your ears


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2021)

Celts are here said:


> I wear
> Lot of different masks I don’t like the ones you clip to your ears View attachment 4823507View attachment 4823508View attachment 4823509View attachment 4823510View attachment 4823511


That bull terrier mask is so lifelike.


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That bull terrier mask is so lifelike.


That’s the kids


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 11, 2021)

Celts are here said:


> I wear
> Lot of different masks I don’t like the ones you clip to your ears View attachment 4823507View attachment 4823508View attachment 4823509View attachment 4823510View attachment 4823511


Hey bud, welcome to RIU. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 11, 2021)

Celts are here said:


> That’s the kidsView attachment 4823525View attachment 4823526


Let's see a pic with the pancakes on the dogs faces, lol.


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 11, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Let's see a pic with the pancakes on the dogs faces, lol.


I’d have to make some pancakes lol


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 11, 2021)

Celts are here said:


> I’d have to make some pancakes lol


If I recognize you correctly you cook a bunch of stuff brother or am I mistaken?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 11, 2021)

Celts are here said:


> I’d have to make some pancakes lol


Hahaha. Well welcome to RIU man.


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 11, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hahaha. Well welcome to RIU man.


Thanks looks like a fun page and
I’m all about fun


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 11, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> If I recognize you correctly you cook a bunch of stuff brother or am I mistaken?


Yeah I’m on a couple other forums


----------



## Doug Dawson (Feb 11, 2021)

Celts are here said:


> Yeah I’m on a couple other forums


Yeah, couldn't miss the mask and the dog. Glad to see you here.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 11, 2021)

Dogs are amazing.


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 11, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yeah, couldn't miss the mask and the dog. Glad to see you here.


Thanks like to mix it up on forums see why everyone else is doing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2021)

Celts are here said:


> Thanks like to mix it up on forums see why everyone else is doing


Welcome to RIU


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 11, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Dogs are amazing.


The white one is Barney he’s 10 years old had him since he was 8 weeks the other one I like to call the witch is molly she’s 15 months early Christmas present from the wife last year she’s a mini bull terrier she was 13 weeks old,wife ordered a boy ended up with a girl lol long story..Barney is the standard size
I’ve owned
Pitbulls Rottweilers bull terriers dog that will eat burglars lol
Grew up with 30 dogs my mother used to breed rots and German shepherds


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2021)

Celts are here said:


> The white one is Barney he’s 10 years old had him since he was 8 weeks the other one I like to call the witch is molly she’s 15 months early Christmas present from the wife last year she’s a mini bull terrier she was 13 weeks old,wife ordered a boy ended up with a girl lol long story..Barney is the standard size
> I’ve owned
> Pitbulls Rottweilers bull terriers dog that will eat burglars lol
> Grew up with 30 dogs my mother used to breed rots and German shepherds View attachment 4823586View attachment 4823587View attachment 4823588View attachment 4823589View attachment 4823590View attachment 4823591View attachment 4823592


Pic 2


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2021)

@GreatwhiteNorth 

Dude, you’re not allowed to post photos anymore. You silver stallion. God damnit. Just god damnit!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 20, 2021)

Felt cute so I snapped a pic of myself


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Felt cute so I snapped a pic of myself
> View attachment 4832150


Hey sexy...


----------



## srh88 (Feb 20, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Felt cute so I snapped a pic of myself
> View attachment 4832150


Mmmmmm


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 20, 2021)

I know I know, y’all need to take a cold shower. I’m so hot. Did y’all like my new tat?


----------



## lokie (Feb 20, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> I know I know, y’all need to take a cold shower. I’m so hot. Did y’all like my new tat?


I thought there was a new dollar sign behind the ear. $$$


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 20, 2021)

lokie said:


> I thought there was a new dollar sign behind the ear. $$$


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> I know I know, y’all need to take a cold shower. I’m so hot. Did y’all like my new tat?


That cheek tattoo will bring you nothing but treble...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> That cheek tattoo will bring you nothing but treble...


A bassless accusation


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> A bassless accusation


Don't fall off a clef.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Don't fall off a clef.


I have staff for that; please note.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have staff for that; please note.


Thank you for articulating.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Thank you for articulating.


Harmony is served when I don’t write in coda.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Thank you for articulating.


I know this is your forte.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 21, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4833300


Don't steal my pics....


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't steal my pics....


Don’t steal your baby pics lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 24, 2021)

Well.. fuck me , what a great day


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Well.. fuck me , what a great dayView attachment 4836236


The snow looks perfect, whatchya drinking?


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The snow looks perfect, whatchya drinking?


I’m enjoying a Modern Times Black House, a few shrooms, a nice spliff, and this sexy view


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I’m enjoying a Modern Times Black House, a few shrooms, a nice spliff, and this sexy view


LOL oh man rubbing it in! Good shit!


----------



## Bigbagofspam (Feb 24, 2021)

At my age the fuzzier the pic the better.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I’m enjoying a Modern Times Black House, a few shrooms, a nice spliff, and this sexy view


I'm like 1.5 away!! damn


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL oh man rubbing it in! Good shit!


It would be enjoyable to watch you two come down the left side of that view LOL. I'd enjoy that. I'll eat the shrooms and drink the beer for you


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It would be enjoyable to watch you two come down the left side of that view LOL. I'd enjoy that. I'll eat the shrooms and drink the beer for you


Skiers left?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Skiers left?


As viewing the pic, on the left there's usually a wicked mogul bowl. You end up feeling like you rattled your teeth out and you whacked your chin at least three times with your knees.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> As viewing the pic, on the left there's usually a wicked mogul bowl. You end up feeling like you rattled your teeth out and you whacked your chin at least three times with your knees.


That is Bloody Mountain behind me,








Backcountry Skiing Bloody Mountain California - TheOutdoorClick


Bloody Couloir, Bloody Mountain Top of descent elevation: 12, 522′ Descent in Vertical Feet: 5342′ (about 2600′ for the couloir proper) Slope: 40-45 degrees (depending on time of year/snowfall) Aspect: North Distance from trailhead: 6.5 miles GPS: 37.561/-118.909 USGS Map: Bloody Mountain Notes...




theoutdoorclick.com


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 10, 2021)

High


----------



## Bareback (Mar 10, 2021)

dankdalia said:


> High


I like the jacket.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4849449


nice triumph


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice triumph


I have the same year one in the garage now, not as nice as that one was though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have the same year one in the garage now, not as nice as that one was though.


you should restore it.......could be a nice side project.....


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you should restore it.......could be a nice side project.....


I have projects every place I look...lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have projects every place I look...lol.


you too.....

seems like every day my honey dew list gets bigger and bigger for me......


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 11, 2021)

So Covid hair is progressing, lol. Someone snapped a pic today and I had to share.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2021)

Bigbagofspam said:


> At my age the fuzzier the pic the better.


You look like a mix between white washed Jesus and the big lebowski.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 11, 2021)

neosapien said:


> You look like a mix between white washed Jesus and the big lebowski.


I would've gone with the Ghostbusters painting dood


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 11, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I would've gone with the Ghostbusters painting dood


Vigo the Carpathian, lol.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 11, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> So Covid hair is progressing, lol. Someone snapped a pic today and I had to share.
> View attachment 4850397


Hair? Hair? I wish I had some


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 11, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Hair? Hair? I wish I had some


I hear that. I am turning 50 this year, so far so good, LOL.


----------



## Rdubz (Mar 11, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I like the jacket.


Ya sure is , Little Michael Asson jacket goin on there


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4849449


Rancho, Carmichael?
Love those boots!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 11, 2021)

dankdalia said:


> High


I guess i am the bad human being for thinking nice ass.


----------



## Rdubz (Mar 11, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> I guess i am the bad human being for thinking nice ass.


naw man don’t say that lol she put it up so it can be marveled !


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 11, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> naw man don’t say that lol she put it up so it can be marveled !


Mission accomplished.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 12, 2021)

dankdalia said:


> High


Damn! That's a sexy bookcase next to the TV!


----------



## 420God (Mar 12, 2021)

dankdalia said:


> High


So, umm, have an onlyfans#?


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Rancho, Carmichael?
> Love those boots!


Camarillo. The boots had a permanent black spot on the right one from the gear shift, yes right.
1974 T150 Trident 750. I went to test ride a new Triumph and told the guy I wasn't used to a left hand shift, he looked at me like I was an alien.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Damn! That's a sexy bookcase next to the TV!


Some quality ceiling texture too.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Camarillo. The boots had a permanent black spot on the right one from the gear shift, yes right.
> 1974 T150 Trident 750. I went to test ride a new Triumph and told the guy I wasn't used to a left hand shift, he looked at me like I was an alien.


Oh those RHD bikes were widowmakers. Handlebars turned the other way.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh those RHD bikes were widowmakers. Handlebars turned the other way.


The old Indians had a throttle on the left, and spark advance on the right.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> The old Indians had a throttle on the left, and spark advance on the right.


P.S. If you forgot to retard the spark when you kicked it over it would kick back.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4849449


Frye boots. right?


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Frye boots. right?


I have no idea, I don't remember a lot from back then.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have no idea, I don't remember a lot from back then.


They look like it and back then they were still American made; kinda spendy but well built.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)

nerds


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> They look like it and back then they were still American made; kinda spendy but well built.


They were probably Kmart knockoffs then, I didn't have a lot of money.


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2021)

On my way to Toyama Japan on the Shinkansen Bullet Train.





5/26/1991





Toyama Castle is a flatland-style Japanese castle located in the city of Toyama, Toyama Prefecture, in the Hokuriku region of Japan. It is also called Azumi Castle. Built in 1543, the castle and its surrounding land is maintained by the government of Japan as a public park.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 31, 2021)

lokie said:


> On my way to Toyama Japan on the Shinkansen Bullet Train.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Toyama Castle looks awesome.


----------



## Bazbongbink (Apr 16, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4745579Sooooo hot so early !!  Definitely a bit frightening


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 22, 2021)

My hippie daughter is throwing a themed party next month. The party theme is Enchanted Forrest.
My wig came in. I’m gonna be Gandalf the grey.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My hippie daughter is throwing a themed party next month. The party theme is Enchanted Forrest.
> My wig came in. I’m gonna be Gandalf the grey.
> View attachment 4884712


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 22, 2021)

scumrot derelict said:


>


That is so gonna be me that night


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My hippie daughter is throwing a themed party next month. The party theme is Enchanted Forrest.
> My wig came in. I’m gonna be Gandalf the grey.
> View attachment 4884712


Love the shirt - I've got about a dozen of em.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Love the shirt - I've got about a dozen of em.


That’s pretty much the only shirts i wear. Those and long sleeve ones


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My hippie daughter is throwing a themed party next month. The party theme is Enchanted Forrest.
> My wig came in. I’m gonna be Gandalf the grey.
> View attachment 4884712


I feel doxed


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 24, 2021)

She loves my hair. My wife*Borat voice* hates that I allow her to pull it because she can pull mine hella hard without hurting me or doing any damage. I come in from smoking sometimes and my wife is getting straight manhandled by my daughter lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> She loves my hair. My wife*Borat voice* hates that I allow her to pull it because she can pull mine hella hard without hurting me or doing any damage. I come in from smoking sometimes and my wife is getting straight manhandled by my daughter lol. View attachment 4886951


How old is she now?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How old is she now?


Coming up on 9 months. Already spoiled lol.


----------



## Venus55 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4897498


Haven't seen a new pic in a while. Just gorgeous, I should get some mileage off of this one. Thanks, Venus. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 9, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4897498


Um, thanks.


----------



## bam0813 (May 10, 2021)

Nice try Venus. Eat your heart out


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 10, 2021)




----------



## bam0813 (May 10, 2021)

Stop those shorts just make me look fat


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> Nice try Venus. Eat your heart outView attachment 4898096


Your missing a Marlboro and a ol’millwakee


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Your missing a Marlboro and a ol’millwakee


----------



## bam0813 (May 10, 2021)

Sounds like a date


----------



## bam0813 (May 10, 2021)

Lmfao


----------



## Venus55 (May 10, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Haven't seen a new pic in a while. Just gorgeous, I should get some mileage off of this one. Thanks, Venus. Keep 'em coming.


Always my pleasure td xx


----------



## bam0813 (May 10, 2021)

Maybe something from last year?


----------



## lokie (May 10, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> Maybe something from last year?


How about something from 1/31/2017.



*January 31, 2017: Day of the Week*
_January 31, 2017_ was the 31st day of the year 2017 in the Gregorian calendar. There were 334 days remaining until the end of the year. The day of the week was _Tuesday_.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 11, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4897498


How do I unzoom or uncrop this? Thanks.


----------



## Bareback (May 11, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> How do I unzoom or uncrop this? Thanks.


You have to finger it.... ohh wait..... yeah that it .


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2021)

Bareback said:


> You have to finger it out.


fify


----------



## Ab10923530 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Herb & Suds (May 15, 2021)

Ab10923530 said:


> View attachment 4901984


What is small penis for $200 , Arron ?


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 15, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> What is small penis for $200 , Arron ?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 4, 2021)

Memorial day party. Thank you for your service so I can still do this!..if you don't know which one I ain't telling


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jun 4, 2021)

Well I ain't pretty like some folks but here I am out on the ATV trail anyway


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Well I ain't pretty like some folks but here I am out on the ATV trail anyway
> View attachment 4916408


your name isn’t your name isn’t Severus is it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> your name isn’t your name isn’t Severus is it?


Harry Potter is engrained in my daughters' minds as well


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jun 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> your name isn’t your name isn’t Severus is it?


Lol, nope definitely Doug


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4916298
> 
> Memorial day party. Thank you for your service so I can still do this!..if you don't know which one I ain't telling


I love the patio cover. How's your head feeling?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Lol, nope definitely Doug


Doug Snape?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2021)

I should not post when high lol that was barely legible.




Singlemalt said:


> Harry Potter is engrained in my daughters' minds as well


I think I’ve read the books and seen the movies a hundred times.




Doug Dawson said:


> Lol, nope definitely Doug





curious2garden said:


> *Doug Snape?*


nice to meet you Doug Snape.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should not post when high lol that was barely legible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My girls and their buddies (boys and girls) were absolutely batshit obsessed lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2021)

and you're all the same age


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love the patio cover. How's your head feeling?


Been a week. The next day was rough had some liquid iv and made it out


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 5, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4916298
> 
> Memorial day party. Thank you for your service so I can still do this!..if you don't know which one I ain't telling


Holy shit you got fat


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 6, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Holy shit you got fat


Haha I hope you don't think I'm the guy in red. But ya I'm about 30lbs up from covid culture..12 lbs down from a Month or so ago..


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Haha I hope you don't think I'm the guy in red. But ya I'm about 30lbs up from covid culture..12 lbs down from a Month or so ago..


I know which one you are and you look like you lost a little from the last pic I saw. Then again that girl was smokin' hot so I was distracted!


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> View attachment 4917769


Mullet, cowboy boots hmmmm, You look like a younger @Doug Dawson (Doug Snape) any Severus in your lineage?

Almost forgot, I did a google search and it turned up this as a similar image!?


You may need to speak to google about this


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mullet, cowboy boots hmmmm, You look like a younger @Doug Dawson (Doug Snape) any Severus in your lineage?
> 
> Almost forgot, I did a google search and it turned up this as a similar image!?
> View attachment 4917783
> ...


My DNA tests did not include results for that surname


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jun 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mullet, cowboy boots hmmmm, You look like a younger @Doug Dawson (Doug Snape) any Severus in your lineage?
> 
> Almost forgot, I did a google search and it turned up this as a similar image!?
> View attachment 4917783
> ...


I still wear that outfit actually, lol. Although I was not rocking the mullet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> I still wear that outfit actually, lol. Although I was not rocking the mullet.
> View attachment 4917929


You look like a rockstar Doug.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You look like a rockstar Doug.


I was thinking leather jacket guy from Try Channel


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was thinking leather jacket guy from Try Channel


Wow I'm 0 for 2 on that one! No knowledge of Try Channel or leather jacket guy  canadian thing or young person thing or both or?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wow I'm 0 for 2 on that one! No knowledge of Try Channel or leather jacket guy  canadian thing or young person thing or both or?


It's "Irish people try ________________(some american product, generaly food or alcohol). A Youtube channel


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wow I'm 0 for 2 on that one! No knowledge of Try Channel or leather jacket guy  canadian thing or young person thing or both or?


I was gonna say @Singlemalt watches it


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It's "Irish people try ________________(some american product, generaly food or alcohol). A Youtube channel


Well that's embarassing! I don't even know the Youtube channel of my people, typical.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2021)

It's pretty funny esp when it's alcohol. They try around 5 things in the featured category and when alcohol, they are hammered at the end


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It's pretty funny esp when it's alcohol. They try around 5 things in the featured category and when alcohol, they are hammered at the end


She did not care for Drunk History, it may not be her cup of tea


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well that's embarassing! I don't even know the Youtube channel of my people, typical.


You can spend a day watching them, 10-15 min episodes, all sorts of stuff: fast food, hot sauces, booze, regional foods, etc


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She did not care for Drunk History, it may not be her cup of tea


It boils down to I'd rather do it myself!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You can spend a day watching them, 10-15 min episodes, all sorts of stuff: fast food, hot sauces, booze, regional foods, etc


I love that their most hard core drinker is a girl


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 7, 2021)

"Drambuie is how the Irish make Scotch drinkable..."

-My friend Klaus on his first taste of Drambuie last Saturday


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love that their most hard core drinker is a girl


Yeah and there is that cute chubby gal that is always near tears when drinking and ends up almost on the floor


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well that's embarassing! I don't even know the Youtube channel of my people, typical.


My wife is Irish so she doesn't know what she wants and is willing to fight for it


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love that their most hard core drinker is a girl





Singlemalt said:


> Yeah and there is that cute chubby gal that is always near tears when drinking and ends up almost on the floor


YO assholes, I'm still here! Wait until I leave, then talk about me  (I'm not even drunk).  


Sir Napsalot said:


> My wife is Irish so she doesn't know what she wants and is willing to *fight for it*


It's our super power and Olympic sport.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> YO assholes, I'm still here! Wait until I leave, then talk about me  (I'm not even drunk).
> 
> 
> It's our super power and Olympic sport.


LOL, you funny girl!


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 16, 2021)

Happy Friday y’all. .

Brrrrrr it’s cold


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 16, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4944694
> Happy Friday y’all. .
> 
> Brrrrrr it’s cold


A goddess on a mountain top.
................ .......... ........... ...........
And Venus was her name



P.S. Saving this for later.


----------



## Rayi (Jul 16, 2021)

Give a old man a heart attack but what a way to go


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 16, 2021)

Rayi said:


> Give a old man a heart attack but what a way to go


I know. It's hard to look away. I've found myself looking at this pic more than all these plant pics for some reason. I'm trying to be a mature adult though so I'm trying not to stare, lol.

The zoom feature is just for educational purposes.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 16, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4944694
> Happy Friday y’all. .
> 
> Brrrrrr it’s cold


Can you pm me with more “ D Tails “ , thank you for your reveling response.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jul 16, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4944694
> Happy Friday y’all. .
> 
> Brrrrrr it’s cold


Now I want to know what that tattoo is


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jul 16, 2021)

My wife swears she found bigfoot. Size 13 isnt that big


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> My wife swears she found bigfoot. Size 13 isnt that big
> 
> View attachment 4944909


She looks kinda manly.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jul 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She looks kinda manly.


LOL, good eye  That will keep you out of trouble in many strange neighborhoods.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 16, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Now I want to know what that tattoo is


It's my name.


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 17, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Can you pm me with more “ D Tails “ , thank you for your reveling response.


I often revel in revelation.. You’re welcome


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2021)

My granddaughter


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4946584
> My granddaughter


She's a cutie for sure and it looks like she's got your . . .

Nothing, thank goodness!


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 21, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> View attachment 4948061


10/4 big buddy


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 21, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> View attachment 4948061


How is your navigator Pooch?


----------



## Bazbongbink (Jul 23, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4897498


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 3, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4944694
> Happy Friday y’all. .
> 
> Brrrrrr it’s cold


Shit yeah!!!!


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 3, 2021)

Covid special!!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2021)

Yours truly (in the white shirt & tie) in Folsom Prison circa early 2000's. License plate Factory Superintendent explaining to a group of Cadets how we make license plates. Not many people can say they worked with 1000's of convicted murderers. My clerk was in prison for killing his last boss...


----------



## wascaptain (Nov 8, 2021)

looking sharpe there JJ !!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Yours truly (in the white shirt & tie) in Folsom Prison circa early 2000's. License plate Factory Superintendent explaining to a group of Cadets how we make license plates. Not many people can say they worked with 1000's of convicted murderers. My clerk was in prison for killing his last boss...
> View attachment 5024432


were you an actual corrections officer, or a civilian in charge of the facility? just curious, there's still a chance i could end up stampin plates one day, my state will probably be about the last to legalize


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> were you an actual corrections officer, or a civilian in charge of the facility? just curious, there's still a chance i could end up stampin plates one day, my state will probably be about the last to legalize


I worked for the California Prison Industry Authority, a self funded sub division of the Dept of Corrections. I was a state employee in charge of the prison factories.





CALPIA Website


Quality Products. Changed Lives. A Safer California.




www.calpia.ca.gov


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 8, 2021)

Me in the middle Boiling Springs PA. Hiking the Appalachian Trail this summer


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 9, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> View attachment 5024907


Your hair? Didn't you used to look like your avatar? 

SH420


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Your hair? Didn't you used to look like your avatar?
> 
> SH420


Lol, yup, pic was just before Covid hit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> View attachment 5024907


From Snape to Charlie Sheen. You're the man of a million faces.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> From Snape to Charlie Sheen. You're the man of a million faces.


Lol, yup, still got the covid hair


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Lol, yup, still got the covid hair
> 
> View attachment 5025097


Business in the front party in the back!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 5024873


Lookin' good!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> View attachment 5024907


OMG you've lost all your hair! You don't resemble cousin It anymore.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG you've lost all your hair! You don't resemble cousin It anymore.


Lol, no that was just before covid, more avatar like right now


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Lol, no that was just before covid, more avatar like right now
> View attachment 5025140


There ya go, that's the Doug I remember!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5025091


Careful you can chip a front tooth from that. I know because I did. Thankfully I have a GREAT dentist.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Careful you can chip a front tooth from that. I know because I did. Thankfully I have a GREAT dentist.


The bottle was empty. I was hamming for the camera.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The bottle was empty. I was hamming for the camera.


False Advertising!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> False Advertising!!


I try to only do sloppy drunk at smaller gatherings.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 9, 2021)

Stay high , keep low !


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> View attachment 5025334


Nice headgear.....


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice headgear.....


Thanks!! At the time I bought it, it had the largest viewing area of any helmet. Set me back a pretty penny, but you've gotta protect your eyes. I like all the different modes. I do a lot of welding outside, and X-Mode accounts for the sun and won't darken the helmet every 3 seconds. It has spoiled me rotten


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Thanks!! At the time I bought it, it had the largest viewing area of any helmet. Set me back a pretty penny, but you've gotta protect your eyes. I like all the different modes. I do a lot of welding outside, and X-Mode accounts for the sun and won't darken the helmet every 3 seconds. It has spoiled me rotten


Yeah, I was thinking about upgrading to the new one. I have the old version. X-mode was why I got it plus the extra two sensors. I don't need one mine is still decent but I do like the better colors through the screen and that headgear. Probably much easier on the eyes. My buddy picked up the new one and loves it.


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 9, 2021)

The headgear is the best I've ever worn. It has such a big footprint, that it really doesn't put pressure anywhere. Tell ya what though, as badass as this helmet is, fucker still won't keep beads out of your ear


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 9, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Stay high , keep low !View attachment 5025330


You get it


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> The headgear is the best I've ever worn. It has such a big footprint, that it really doesn't put pressure anywhere. Tell ya what though, as badass as this helmet is, fucker still won't keep beads out of your ear


Isn't that fun lol


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Isn't that fun lol L


I'd rather catch hands from Connor McGregor, ain't no way it could hurt worse  On top of that, you've got to listen to your ear canal cook for a few seconds.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Isn't that fun lol L


This was the last hood I bought before the fire. Def wasnt the most expensive but was nice.

All my other hoods were the kind you snap onto a hard hat. Just like they used to make us do. Was bullshit. Like welding with a garbage can on your head. But they let the iron workers wear regular hoods. Lame!


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 9, 2021)

Nice!! Anything auto darkening is a game changer. If I had to go back to a standard helmet I'd probably lose my balance and fall over


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This was the last hood I bought before the fire. Def wasnt the most expensive but was nice.
> View attachment 5025381
> All my other hoods were the kind you snap onto a hard hat. Just like they used to make us do. Was bullshit. Like welding with a garbage can on your head. But they let the iron workers wear regular hoods. Lame!


I had the original miller auto in that same paint. Was a good helmet but you couldn't replace the batteries. 

I've got a few old minion looking ones from back in the day along with a few Jackson's laying around. At the shop someone left a esab auto.......the Ant-Man looking one.......odd I tried it and didn't like it as much as my Miller.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Nice!! Anything auto darkening is a game changer. If I had to go back to a standard helmet I'd probably lose my balance and fall over


I still flip down.....my boss busts my nuts every time he sees it. LOL habits


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This was the last hood I bought before the fire. Def wasnt the most expensive but was nice.
> View attachment 5025381
> All my other hoods were the kind you snap onto a hard hat. Just like they used to make us do. Was bullshit. Like welding with a garbage can on your head. But they let the iron workers wear regular hoods. Lame!


That Rocks!


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had the original miller auto in that same paint. Was a good helmet but you couldn't replace the batteries.
> 
> I've got a few old minion looking ones from back in the day along with a few Jackson's laying around. At the shop someone left a esab auto.......the Ant-Man looking one.......odd I tried it and didn't like it as much as my Miller.


Yeah I never understood those bubble eyed helmets. You're still looking through a standard little opening in the helmet. The only way to increase vision is to increase the size of the hole you're looking through.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I still flip down.....my boss busts my nuts every time he sees it. LOL habits


These are pretty much the same hoods we would get kicked down on jobsites.

My personal best with that hood was 3 of them in a day. Fucking stick welding in the rain. Dishwasher gloves under leather gloves and shit. I would get bit hard and throw that motherfucker against something and destroy it. Grab another one and repeat. I had anger issues back then.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2021)

My buddy died on a jobsite, Valley Med in San Jose, i wasn’t there that day, but was partying with him the night before.
Long story short, he grabbed the ground clamp from a buzz box on a steel column while my other buddy was welding overhead up on scaffolding.
Pooled up water on that level. Knicks in the lead. Faulty temp box. Dead!
They found speed in his system and totally nullified any possible lawsuit settlement to his wife and kids. Fucked up shit.


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 9, 2021)

I've seen and heard about some crazy shit on job sites. Gotta be careful out there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> These are pretty much the same hoods we would get kicked down on jobsites.
> View attachment 5025445
> My personal best with that hood was 3 of them in a day. Fucking stick welding in the rain. Dishwasher gloves under leather gloves and shit. I would get bit hard and throw that motherfucker against something and destroy it. Grab another one and repeat. I had anger issues back then.


Welding snowmaking pipe was when I learned to put latex gloves on under my leather. Fuck! That will light you up!


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Welding snowmaking pipe was when I learned to put latex gloves on under my leather. Fuck! That will light you up!


Yeah the story is allot longer than how i told it. But my buddy stuck his rod, popped up his hood looked down and our other buddy was bouncing on the ground.

i would wear dish washer gloves under leather and it def helped allot but when you get bit through that not much else you can do lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah the story is allot longer than how i told it. But my buddy stuck his rod, popped up his hood looked down and our other buddy was bouncing on the ground.
> 
> i would wear dish washer gloves under leather and it def helped allot but when you get bit through that not much else you can do lol.


I never knew anyone that died on the job. But interviewed with a guy in the am one day that liked my work and he said meet me at the pool table tonight to go over everything. We shot some pool discussed pay and whatnot. Was going to start on Monday. I left, he left....a bad ass storm came through.

I think I've told this part of the story before.....but me and my rottweiler where outside and lightning hit so close we both went flat on the ground.

That dude ended up going fishing on his boat after pool and they found him the next morning......got hit by that bolt of lightning.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I never knew anyone that died on the job. But interviewed with a guy in the am one day that liked my work and he said meet me at the pool table tonight to go over everything. We shot some pool discussed pay and whatnot. Was going to start on Monday. I left, he left....a bad ass storm came through.
> 
> I think I've told this part of the story before.....but me and my rottweiler where outside and lightning hit so close we both went flat on the ground.
> 
> That dude ended up going fishing on his boat after pool and they found him the next morning......got hit by that bolt of lightning.


Good friend of mine was almost killed on a job a few years back. Up in the bucket of a small bucket truck, torching off bolts for a big ass grocery store sign. Hydraulic control box didn't have a cover on it. Piece of slag found its way into the box, and sat on a line until it melted through. When it did, the line burst, and all the fluid coming out caught fire, and covered my friends upper body. He climbed out of the bucket, and started to shimmy down, but the fire was too much and he dropped. Landed on the corner of the truck box. Luckily there was snow on the ground, and a colleague put him out. 3rd degree burns on his back, numerous second degree burns, and where he hit the toolbox left a Cantaloupe sized knot around his ribs. Lucky to be alive.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I never knew anyone that died on the job. But interviewed with a guy in the am one day that liked my work and he said meet me at the pool table tonight to go over everything. We shot some pool discussed pay and whatnot. Was going to start on Monday. I left, he left....a bad ass storm came through.
> 
> I think I've told this part of the story before.....but me and my rottweiler where outside and lightning hit so close we both went flat on the ground.
> 
> That dude ended up going fishing on his boat after pool and they found him the next morning......got hit by that bolt of lightning.


I was subpoenaed twice as a witness in 2 murder trials and once as a defendant from work. The defendant was for issuing out the tool used in the murder.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I was subpoenaed twice as a witness in 2 murder trials and once as a defendant from work. The defendant was for issuing out the tool used in the murder.


Working at the prison?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Working at the prison?


yes...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2021)

I watched a convict get shot off the wall.....and lived. 3 gun towers were shooting at him


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I watched a convict get shot off the wall.....and lived. 3 gun towers were shooting at him


They needed more practice.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> They needed more practice.


long distance with open sights for 2, and the other officer said when he looked down his sights he could see the next tower down the wall was directly behind the convict, so he kept trying to just wing him..


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> long distance with open sights for 2, and the other officer said when he looked down his sights he could see the next tower down the wall was directly behind the convict, so he kept trying to just wing him..


Were they using mini-14’s like in the movies?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Were they using mini-14’s like in the movies?


yes


----------



## Wild_peachyy (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 16, 2021)

Wild_peachyy said:


> View attachment 5029807


Peachy


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 16, 2021)

Wild_peachyy said:


> View attachment 5029807


I’ll be the first to warn you. There is EXTENSIVE talk of penises in this section. But if you have grow questions this is where to ask. We’re all so good at growing those other sections are boring so we talk about dix. Not kidding.
Welcome! Hope your day is going well.


----------



## Wild_peachyy (Nov 16, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’ll be the first to warn you. There is EXTENSIVE talk of penises in this section. But if you have grow questions this is where to ask. We’re all so good at growing those other sections are boring so we talk about dix. Not kidding.
> Welcome! Hope your day is going well.


Thanks for the warning lol and it is,hope yours is too


----------



## 420God (Nov 29, 2021)

Found an old pic of my grandmother while looking for photos for my daughter.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 29, 2021)

advertisement monday


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 29, 2021)

Some bad drugs...


----------



## bk78 (Dec 4, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> I wish, just some pleb,


Sums it up well


----------



## 420God (Dec 13, 2021)

Back to the gym for the Winter to help stay in shape.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 13, 2021)

420God said:


> Back to the gym for the Winter to help stay in shape.
> 
> View attachment 5045769


Pear is a shape right? I'm good.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm the guy with the baseball bat.


----------



## Bullmark (Dec 24, 2021)

Truu said:


> I aint scurred


Pretty sure it’s “skeered”....at least in my neck of the woods, which is Va. Sometimes it pays to be skeered or scurred or just downright afraid...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2021)

Just Be said:


> I'm the guy with the baseball bat.
> View attachment 5053246


You are not Peter Lorre


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 5053242


No worries...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 5053242


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 25, 2021)

I took a picture of this picture of this young butthead on my Dads wall last night. Look at that fuckin hair! Lmao.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I took a picture of this picture of this young butthead on my Dads wall last night. Look at that fuckin hair! Lmao.
> View attachment 5053538


I can see you thinking of building a ramp for your tricycle.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 25, 2021)

Oh the wonders of the universe.......downtown during the 50's...X-mas time...big brother and me...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas my friends


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 25, 2021)

I was a good kid before I started smoking that evil weed


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 26, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I was a good kid before I started smoking that evil weed




Actually, this is the only weed @Jeffislovinlife smokes

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 26, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 5054084
> 
> Actually, this is the only weed @Jeffislovinlife smokes
> 
> SH420


You know me well evil laughter emanating from the rafters


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2021)

Had some more work done to my shoulder.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 26, 2021)

420God said:


> Had some more work done to my shoulder.
> View attachment 5054091


Nice pic too!


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Nice pic too!


My tattoo artist is also a professional photographer. I plan on getting some shots done after I'm finished. I already got permission from the fire chief to shoot at the station too.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

420God said:


> My tattoo artist is also a professional photographer. I plan on getting some shots done after I'm finished. I already got permission from the fire chief to shoot at the station too.


For the calendar?


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> For the calendar?


12 months of me.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

420God said:


> 12 months of me.


I'd buy one!

I saw this and immediately thought of you


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd buy one!
> 
> I saw this and immediately thought of you
> View attachment 5054368


Awesome...snow such a great medium to sculpt...the angel is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## wascaptain (Dec 28, 2021)

yo 420

you look fit....keep it up, people are depending on you!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2022)

Lawnmower Man


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lawnmower Man
> 
> View attachment 5067667



You gonna do some night mowin?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> You gonna do some night mowin?


I just read you can’t trust these moderators  
guess that is proof


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I just read you can’t trust these moderators
> guess that is proof


Hey, she's got bright as hell headlights - though it's been raining all day so probably no.


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, she's got bright as hell headlights - though it's been raining all day so probably no.



?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5067698
> ?


That's just not fair man.


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2022)

Pokies ≠ headlights?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> Pokies ≠ headlights?


Not sure - would like a closer look.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 23, 2022)

Sorry, I forgot my cup today. In my defense, it was the Playoffs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2022)

And I have to wrestle mine in the morning.


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2022)

This was at my first structure fire.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Feb 21, 2022)

Me testing out my new Gavita LED. Fuck me is it bright!


----------



## wascaptain (Feb 21, 2022)

420God said:


> This was at my first structure fire.
> View attachment 5089552



funs over


turn to.......salvage and over haul.......pick up hose, reload truck...change air packs 

back to station.......clean all aparatus 


got to love it! stay safe in the fight brother


----------



## xtsho (Feb 21, 2022)

I finally made the cover.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 21, 2022)

420God said:


> This was at my first structure fire.


So when's the pin-up calendar come out?


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2022)

neosapien said:


> So when's the pin-up calendar come out? ￼




When my ink is done. Here's a preview.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 21, 2022)

420God said:


> When my ink is done. Here's a preview.


Dang, lookin' cut. You need to get January, to warm up the ladies in the cold, cold winter months! I've been wanting to get something to compliment the 1 tattoo I have. Took me 28 years and a kid to figure out what the 1st one would be though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 21, 2022)

What month is this


----------



## neosapien (Feb 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5089760
> 
> What month is this


Moonuary.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5089760
> 
> What month is this





DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5089760
> 
> What month is this


Private time is very important ! Great setting for it , just you, your best buddy, nature
and an arsenal of Viagra. .


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 21, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Private time is very important ! Great setting for it , just you, your best buddy, nature
> and an arsenal of Viagra. .


Not exactly what I was going for


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 21, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Private time is very important ! Great setting for it , just you, your best buddy, nature
> and an arsenal of Viagra. .


I'm glad you laughed, I hesitated but couldn't resist !


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 21, 2022)

On a ferry in Scotland , leaving islands and heading to Inverness. Went down a rabbit hole one night...long, very narrow walkway to a bar where all the stoners hang.......
Jackpot ! Scots say adventure before dementia.  dementia.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Coldnasty (Feb 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5089760
> 
> What month is this


Lmmao


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

420God said:


> This was at my first structure fire.
> View attachment 5089552


I wouldn't be brave enough to take a selfie at my first structure fire.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't be brave enough to take a selfie at my first structure fire.


It’s all in the timing, just don’t want to take it before the engine shows up….don’t ask how I know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't be brave enough to take a selfie at my first structure fire.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

Glop and go, good for 8 more weeks. @shnkrmn she did a great job hiding the snakes, amirite?


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5103052
> Glop and go, good for 8 more weeks. @shnkrmn she did a great job hiding the snakes, amirite?


And you didn't get chopped off by Jeff


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 16, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> And you didn't get chopped off by Jeff


 what is that now I have no idea what you speak of


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2022)

Speaking of knives.





If someone is interested in a full blown custom piece, Jay Fisher turns them out.






Jay Fisher: Knife Maker, Artist, Photographer, Writer; Home Page


Home page, details and links about Jay Fisher, his fine custom and handmade knives, his artwork, affiliations, and photographs with testimonials and information about this website.



jayfisher.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking of knives.
> 
> View attachment 5103261
> View attachment 5103262
> ...


O sure feed my addiction very nice blade can you tell me if he does Full Tang blades???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O sure feed my addiction very nice blade can you tell me if he does Full Tang blades???


Take a peek at his website - there's pieces on there that will blow you away (not to mention they are priced accordingly).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Take a peek at his website - there's pieces on there that will blow you away (not to mention they are priced accordingly).


priced accordingly never means cheap.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> priced accordingly never means cheap.


If you're good at what you do it shouldn't be. It's nice work


----------



## buckaclark (Mar 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If you're good at what you do it shouldn't be. It's nice work


----------



## buckaclark (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> View attachment 5106819


Cool, what did you do there? Storefront?


----------



## buckaclark (Mar 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Cool, what did you do there? Storefront?


That was caught from Avalon pier ,where I am an equivalent legend as you are here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> View attachment 5106821


I loved your character on Friends.


----------



## buckaclark (Mar 23, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> That was caught from Avalon pier ,where I am an equivalent legend as you are here


But no way can I weld a fkn horned tomato worm weld


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## buckaclark (Mar 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I loved your character on Friends.


Yes familiar terms to you friends, characters etc


----------



## buckaclark (Mar 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


Your blind weld bro


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> Your blind weld bro


I still don't see it


----------



## buckaclark (Mar 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I still don't see it


You showed a weld to that guy that welded his axle and had a jagged cut and you called him out


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> That was caught from Avalon pier ,where I am an equivalent legend as you are here


Morro Bay?


----------



## buckaclark (Mar 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> Morro Bay?


Yes Kitty Hawk NC


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> Yes Kitty Hawk NC


There is an Avalon in central California in Morro Bay.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 23, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> That was caught from Avalon pier ,where I am an equivalent legend as you are here


I saw Cream play on Catalina when I was there on vacation with my family in 1967


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> There is an Avalon in central California in Morro Bay.


Catalina Island.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 23, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I saw Cream play on Catalina when I was there on vacation with my family in 1967



I didn't know who it was at the time- it wasn't until a year or so later that I recognized some of the songs on the radio


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Catalina Island.


Yeah, that one.  Stupid stoners.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> Yeah, that one.  Stupid stoners.


If it helps, there is a street Avalon in Morro bay but it's on the east side of Highway 1. I live 27 mi away lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> If it helps, there is a street Avalon in Morro bay but it's on the east side of Highway 1. I live 27 mi away lol


That must have been what I was thinking of, I haven't been there in decades. I was in about 3rd grade when we lived in Pismo for awhile.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2022)

Dunno if they still have it, but there used to be a glass bottom boat ride that went to and from Avalon/San Pedro. It was quite cool


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno if they still have it, but there used to be a glass bottom boat ride that went to and from Avalon/San Pedro. It was quite cool


We went to Catalina on one of the seaplanes before they grounded them. It was for our 8th grade graduation. I rented a paddleboard while there. I didn't really hang out with my classmates.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2022)

Just checked, they still have them except they motor around the island so ya gotta be on Catalina to catch the glassbottom boat. Marketing lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Just checked, they still have them except they motor around the island so ya gotta be on Catalina to catch the glassbottom boat. Marketing lol


It's cool seeing all the Garabaldi fish.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 23, 2022)

The first time my family went to Catalina was on the old "Big White Steamship" in about 1965

The sea was somewhat rough that day so it took ~4 hours and several people got seasick (not me, I was already salty)


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 23, 2022)

My grandfather and I used to go to sea in his Chris-Craft cabin cruiser the "My Yen" when I was about 6 or 7


----------



## portfolio (Mar 24, 2022)

the dick cavett show with special guest groucho marx .






enjoy


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2022)

portfolio said:


> the dick cavett show with special guest groucho marx .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF does that have to do with your selfie?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> WTF does that have to do with your selfie?
> 
> View attachment 5107406





portfolio said:


> one theory states that smoking cannabis stimulates an increase adrenaline production and your blood sugar crashes . in theory one could munch out on sweets before one smokes , rather than munching out after you smoke . in theory the reason people munch out is the brains natural response to an increase in insulin , thus the brain makes us hungry in order to slow the heart beats down . look up symptoms of low blood sugar crash . if the blood sugar gets too low a person can go into heart failure or die . a hot shower will help people recover from a state of shock trauma . i am the type of person the gets contact high , which means all i have to do is be around other people smoking , and my heart races fast . in the future i will munch out ahead of time , measure my blood sugar to make sure it is nice and high , and then smoke , ( making sure i have a hot shower near bye). i use to get drunk before i smoked and i can't drink anymore for medical reasons . if i smoke in the future , i will try raising my blood sugar munching out before i smoke , just to see if my theory works ( for scientific reasons only : )
> 
> perhaps smoking neem oil treated plants could cause the syndrome . since i am interested in what this syndrome is and how it works biologically , i place a video below and i am going to watch it now after i post this reply .
> 
> ...


This is a f'n howler ^^^ just had to share with you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> This is a f'n howler ^^^ just had to share with you.


So a hot shower?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So a hot shower?


LOL Benadryl.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Benadryl.


----------



## lokie (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> This is a f'n howler ^^^ just had to share with you.


When the narrator uses a reference to Monty Python I get sceptical.

Now capsaicin is an eye opener.

some heat freaks go as far as using capsaicin as a sex rub.






Ya wana see a vid?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> When the narrator uses a reference to Monty Python I get sceptical.
> 
> Now capsaicin is an eye opener.
> 
> ...




If burning doesn't work go with Haldol!! That is Salem Witch trial treatment.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5108091
> 
> If burning doesn't work go with Haldol!! That is Salem Witch trial treatment.



Ok, maybe one. Hell Bent For Leather.


----------



## lokie (May 11, 2022)

A family reunion pic taken at a family church/graveyard.

i am in this pic and related to most of them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> A family reunion pic taken at a family church/graveyard.
> 
> i am in this pic and related to most of them.
> View attachment 5131988


No hints?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> A family reunion pic taken at a family church/graveyard.
> 
> i am in this pic and related to most of them.
> View attachment 5131988


Hair on the chinny chin chin


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No hints?


He's the one you can't see

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No hints?


He's the handsome, intelligent one.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> A family reunion pic taken at a family church/graveyard.
> 
> i am in this pic and related to most of them.
> View attachment 5131988


The Duke boys would be proud, lol. Looks like a redneck festival, . I'm gonna guess you're the redneck in the back middle. Careful guys, or your kids are gonna look like this.


----------



## Offmymeds (May 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> A family reunion pic taken at a family church/graveyard.
> 
> i am in this pic and related to most of them.
> View attachment 5131988


I'm looking for a name tag reading "lokie".


----------



## Offmymeds (May 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> A family reunion pic taken at a family church/graveyard.
> 
> i am in this pic and related to most of them.
> View attachment 5131988


Were you thinking "I'm going to post this pic on RIU when the pic was taken?" I think I know, if so.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 11, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Were you thinking "I'm going to post this pic on RIU when the pic was taken?" I think I know, if so.


My second guess would be the guy in green in the back right of the pic.


----------



## Offmymeds (May 11, 2022)

Distinguished redneck gentlemen with the broad brim hat on the far left.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 11, 2022)

I ain't skert... Me and the Boss.... yeah, I got ahold of that side boob.


----------



## Coldnasty (May 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> A family reunion pic taken at a family church/graveyard.
> 
> i am in this pic and related to most of them.
> View attachment 5131988


my guess


----------



## Grandpapy (May 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> A family reunion pic taken at a family church/graveyard.
> 
> i am in this pic and related to most of them.
> View attachment 5131988


 Cousin! Looks like the Jingling Rocks road up to Peters Mountain near Allegheny.

Jimmy has the shine behind his truck seat, Aunt Mary will turn you on if you help her pick berries.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 11, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> my guess


He better tell us if one of us guesses it. That's the rule.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> A family reunion pic taken at a family church/graveyard.
> 
> i am in this pic and related to most of them.
> View attachment 5131988


I was thinking about your clan all getting together.......so cool ! I always wished for a large tribe like yours. That unity is so special , something our world needs more than ever. Your a lucky stoner dude ( I'd guess the chap with red sneaker laces ) . I bet you feasted that day !


----------



## wascaptain (Jun 25, 2022)

went visit my son for fathers day.

....i dropped him off here in this same port to start his career on the water 27 years ago.....freaken time flys


----------



## lokie (Oct 15, 2022)

This is a pic from way back in my heritage. Circa unknown.






Bonus content!


Every Hillbilly you encounter is in fact his own Asshole.
However, if you ever encounter one, know where they are coming from and how they got to be where they are.


This is a short vid historically representing the beginnings of the Mountain "Hillbilly" mind.
A documentary on how the Appalachian people came to be.

Lots of musical reference of the heart and soul of daily life was recorded in song out of need as well as entertainment.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> This is a pic from way back in my heritage. Circa unknown.
> View attachment 5212793
> 
> 
> ...


early 1900's?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> This is a pic from way back in my heritage. Circa unknown.
> View attachment 5212793
> 
> 
> ...


your ancestors look unhappy...


----------



## bk78 (Oct 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> This is a pic from way back in my heritage. Circa unknown.
> View attachment 5212793
> 
> 
> ...











The Whitakers family tree wiki, inbred story 2022 - Biz9ja


The Whitakers family tree wiki: All you need to know about the inbred story The Whitakers are rated as the most inbred family in the United States because every one of them is related; however, recent records have revealed that their parents were cousins and not brother and sister as was earlier...



biz9ja.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Oct 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> your ancestors look unhappy...


Most likely a sign of the times.
It's tough up in the mountains.
Being related to most available women within 4 counties is what made my dad move away from home. 


Dad was #4 of 9 kids, all growing up in a small house. Similar to this pick from the web.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 15, 2022)

Whenever we skipped school it was always for science or history.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 17, 2022)

lokie said:


> This is a pic from way back in my heritage. Circa unknown.
> View attachment 5212793
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic. I figure the unhappy look on their faces is because they are dressed nicely and have to stay clean. I’m from the Appalachian mountains myself and I know if I had button up I’d be pissed too.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 19, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Great pic. I figure the unhappy look on their faces is because they are dressed nicely and have to stay clean. I’m from the Appalachian mountains myself and I know if I had button up I’d be pissed too.


So sorry stoner dude , I wouldn't have dittled around with Ellie May , had I known
she was your daughter ! Her love of animals might explain her behavior ( yikes) 
when " fooling-around " . Did ya know that your old man ( Max Bear ) , a vicious
prize fighter , was one of the toughest, meanest, crazy fuckers to walk the planet, so I've read......must of been tough on ya ! ( I would of been in your Granny's brown jugs...bigtime ! ).


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 24, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> So sorry stoner dude , I wouldn't have dittled around with Ellie May , had I known
> she was your daughter ! Her love of animals might explain her behavior ( yikes)
> when " fooling-around " . Did ya know that your old man ( Max Bear ) , a vicious
> prize fighter , was one of the toughest, meanest, crazy fuckers to walk the planet, so I've read......must of been tough on ya ! ( I would of been in your Granny's brown jugs...bigtime ! ).


I fucked- up.....it was Jethros's old man who was the heavyweight back in around later twenties....


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Oct 24, 2022)

Old one of me with Supper.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 24, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I fucked- up.....it was Jethros's old man who was the heavyweight back in around later twenties....


Max Baer...no pussy


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 24, 2022)

was really feelin my fitter the other day


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 25, 2022)

I need to modify the mouth so I can get " monster " rips at my Halloween party next week.......


----------



## xtsho (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## wascaptain (Nov 11, 2022)

this picture still in schools trophy case,

me far left,  grandson #52, now coaches in sec.

i tell yall, i loved each and everyone of them boys.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2022)

wascaptain said:


> this picture still in schools trophy case,
> 
> me far left, View attachment 5224568 grandson #52, now coaches in sec.
> 
> i tell yall, i loved each and everyone of them boys.


He looks just like you!


----------



## doughper (Nov 19, 2022)

wascaptain said:


> this picture still in schools trophy case,
> 
> me far left, View attachment 5224568 grandson #52, now coaches in sec.
> 
> i tell yall, i loved each and everyone of them boys.


Ain't that sumpin'. Some 12 years ago or so, my neighbor kid who I first met when they moved
next door when I am parking my van and from my rear view mirror, i see this li'l 4-year old kid 
back there waving his arms at me (at the time i had no idea, but he was tryin' to guide me in to 
park!) 5 or so years later, he's walkin' by in a f'ball uniform, so I hadda ask him if he was on a team. 
He's like, 'yeah, wanna come to a game? it's gonna be the title game." And hell, i followed him and 
his brother, and later on my dentist's kids all the way thru high school. I mean I went to a hella lotta 
damn f'ball gams in those years. As an old man, wascaptain, just like u said: I tell ya, I LOVED IT.


----------



## 420God (Dec 1, 2022)

Me and my cock


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2022)

420God said:


> Me and my cock
> View attachment 5232858


Careful.....looks like you're gripping it a little tight


----------



## 420God (Dec 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Careful.....looks like you're gripping it a little tight


Wouldn't want to choke my chicken.


----------

